# Naruto: Shimofuri Main Thread l Part 3



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2014)

_
"Right  and  wrong are  not what   separate us and our enemies. It's our  different   standpoints, our   perspectives that separate us. Both sides  blame one   another. There's   no good or bad side. Just two sides holding   different  views."

_*THE STORY*​After     the Fourth Ninja War the world, it changed… The good feelings and     newfound unity led the world to unite under one banner. The Kage's     formed a high council to govern all the countries. They make decisions     as a group instead of as individuals.

For 130 years the peace of the Kage High Council prospers.
 
However  enlightenment is upon civilization. The world has been    peaceful;  poverty and starvation are at an all-time low as the world    reaches  heights of never before seen posterity. But there is one    prevailing  thought that has climbed into the social consciousness. Are    the Kage’s  representatives of the people if the people did not choose    them?
 
A  social revolution consisting of those malcontent with their lack of    say  in the government begins in order to reorganize the politics of  the    High Kage Council. The first stone is cast when Iwakagure  attempts to    crush the new political movement by colonizing three  neighboring    villages that are in favor of change, Kusakagure,  Ishikagure, and    Amekagure. However there are some in Iwakagure who  are in support of    democracy, a separatist movement, and they conspire  with the oppressed    villages to annex a portion of Iwakagure. This  alliance becomes one    village, Fuzenkagure. This is the first domino  in the schism.
 
Elsewhere  some of the Kage’s decide to step down out of respect for    their  people’s wishes. These smaller nations band together and    essentially  form a separate ninja nation. The Black. The Kage High    Council responds  by consolidating its power and forming the White.
 
It has been 20  years since the formation of the Black and the White.    Tension is at an  all time high between them as the Tsuchikage's recent Invasion of Fuzengakure has put both sides closer to the brink of war than they have ever been before. It is not just the machinations of the Tsuchikage, the other three totems of the world have begun to make their moves as well. ​*NEW MEMBERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO JOIN.*
Please see  thread for more information.

*PLEASE TURN YOUR SIG OFF WHEN POSTING.*
Thank you.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2014)

*The New Game*

Portraits of former leaders of the village hunt on the walls, a boxing bag that had hung there since the Fourth's term, and a fully famed and autographed painting that had the kanji for 'muscle' on it, and had been signed by famous individuals that had come to visit the office during the past. Bento walked past the seat within the middle of the chamber as he snatched up his Kage's hat and robe, putting on both as he inside from a nearby hall. Still on the front of the office, located in the tallest tower in all of Kumogakure, the kanji for Lightning rested, a testament more than anything else. Aya was close behind, and as he took a seat at the desk, she moved towards a shelf, apparently looking for something. The office was absent of any others, for the moment.

A sterling brauvura of gases and suspended carbon began to from in the center of the office, the nebula materialized from nothingness. One moment the space was blank and the next an ethereal cloud of smoke began to smother the wooden floors. In the proverbial eye of the storm a shape of a man began to form and soon that shape gained even more consistency texturalizing into a bespoked Cho Cho's business suit. From there locks of raven black cascaded down atop a finely flourished dark leather coat. These were not this man's signatures though, no the orbs that acted as the gatekeepers to his souls burned like cauls of amber. These eyes were his calling card, he was The Master Of The Sharingan, The Hokage, Uchiha Rakiyo.



"Long time no see Aya-chan, Bento-Kun. I have to say though, between the both of you I'm a little miffed. Neither of you couble be bothered to call or write for the past four months, but the old boy rattles the earth a little and manages to loosen the screws on everything a little." Rakiyo's tone was aloof with a slightly stilted lilt, making reference to the fact that there were technically two Kages in Kumokagure, the face and the brain. "It makes sense though that even the most conservative folk want to sit down and talk about it, heck I want to talk, even you want to sit down and talk Aya-chan." One would describe it as flippant as best and overly casual at worst...

Bento stood at once, with a broad smile. "Rakiyo-san!" he nearly roared, arms open as he looked to the Hokage. "You're always...bah! I'm for us both, I never have the head to remember writing, and Aya is hardpressed to switch up her schedule." Aya obviously recognnized the person entering just by the tone of voice and diction alone, and pulled the book she was after from the shelve, flipping through for a moment or two. She cleared her throat quietly, a slight tell of irritation in the young woman. "I hadn't expected Iwa to take such a...grand stand, and so soon. Though the Black's reaction was expected, if anything." Then she turned to face him. "That's no excuse to have been out of touch, however. How are you?"



"Better than Fuzengakure's civilians, that's for sure." The Hokage walked over with a slight strut to the chair that had previously been placed in the center oft he room, grabbing it he took a seat."I'd love to know how you are doing but I have to say Aya..." He took a slight pause leaning back and balancing the seat so it was now turned around to face Aya once again. "You know I was able to see you, not at first but maybe after the third time I met you and your brother. It must have been what?" He shrugged his shoulders to pantomime his ignorance."Three maybe even five years ago, you could have been mistaken for a teenager. Just a very young girl who was just in the background, but even then with my eyes I could see you. Still others couldn't and that was the beauty of it. It was a very silent and deadly charisma. I think of you as the world's therapist, listening out for the problems." The Hokage realized he had been mildly grandiose but this was his way of endearing himself to pride of the Hitomi clan. "So I'm wondering if you might have heard something while listening to the world. I think that it would be best if you told me what you've heard and I could tell you what I've seen."​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 14, 2014)

-------------
She slowed her flipping through the pages of the tome and then closed it shut, nodding, and then taking a seat herself. Bento fell into a new seat as well. "Plenty," she stated quietly, considering what out of that 'plenty' would be important for Rakiyo to hear. "I've heard a bit about the Church of Jashin...they. Are moving towards the beginning of an alliance...or at least an understanding." She kept her eyes on the book, and then looked up at the Hokage. "Something to look at. I saw a very strong piece mixed in the soup, between Iwa, Fuzen, Kiri, and Suna. They're..." She paused a moment, never having liked not having the ability to express herself on the spot. "Dangerous, in a word. I'm not sure who he or she was, but there was...something. I recognize the group from some other missions Konoha has done."

"That doesn't sound like a soup it sounds like a mess." There was a hint of exasperation as the Hokage crossed one leg leisuresly atop the other. "You know it's funny how the two most powerful geriatrics in the world are the most troublesome this world has to offer.If we ironed out Osamu and The Pope's collective leather I think we could make enough coats to give out to all the poor needy children between Konoha and Kumo." The Hokage chuckled a bit as his own joke as his expression took a turn. "What exactly was The Pope doing?"

Bento grinned faintly at the quick joke, but his expression quickly became more serious as he looked back to his sister. Aya nodded, and then stood, motioning for the two to follow her. "It'll be simpler to explain in the game room. Bento...could you do me a favor? I think I forgot my sandals again in the lobby downstairs..." She gave her twin brother a pleading sort of look, and he rolled his eyes with a good natured chuckle. "Always so forgetful! I don't know how you keep track of how much you do! Alright alright..."He then quickly backtracked her way back, and then Aya disappeared through the door in the wall back to her room designated for planning. "The best way I could describe it is...an agreement. Between Konoha, and by extension, the White, and the Church. I've never had a taste for their doctrine, but...I trust your decision, at least," she said, looking over her shoulder at him. "You might be able to help me in piecing together their current movements. I need context to tell what they're up to."

It wasn't often that the Kages got together in a one on one setting, usually when they did meet it was most if not all of the White. This kind of thing leads to a snag in the dissemination of information because knowledge was power and even though they were allies, there were those in the White who had their own interests at heart. So when Aya asked Rakiyo to put his cards on the table he remained silent for a longer time than was appropriate. This is not at all to say the Hokage did not trust his Kumogakure counterpart but it was because he was naturally guarded about these things.

"It's simple really... I knew what Osamu was planning and I told the Pope of Jashin to stay out of it or I would have the Konoha Military Police look into the Church's more macabre murderous practices. The Church has a very high approval rating not just in the White but in the Black as well, so I didn't want to rile him up too much." Rakiyo knew that he was admitting to being complicit in the murder of thousands of people and he didn't mean to be callous in the way he presented these events, but his guilty conscience wasn't necessarily a concern of Aya. "I know that sort of thing may come off as careless on my part, but I wanted to see how the Pope would react. I think that he and Osamu are both in business for themselves and that's dangerous for all of us. The thing is that I feel as though what Osamu has done will somehow help the Pope to achieve his own agenda and I don't think that agenda is good for any of us."

"Are you not sure it'd be worth taking the look anyway?" she asks, turning on the lights and revealing the expanse of games therein. It wasn't a simple matter to pick them apart without context, but even Aya knew that the Hokage of all people would be someone capable of it, if anyone. "I'm a Hitomi, Rakiyo. If anyone specifically could appreciate the necessity, it's me. If any Clan could raise me to look past the tragedy therein, it's mine." She settles down in front of the largest board. "I've never liked Yori. I've never liked Osamu to a greater degree, but I can say confidently that he should have handed the mantle onto Yori a while back." She looks back over the board, spreading her hands over the side of the table that was clear of the edge of the board, and nodded. "The Church is going to be a problem, Rakiyo. I thought to discuss such at the next summit, but what Osamu's done may take attention away from it even then." Her ears flickered as she heard the sound of Bento approaching. "Field work may eliminate days of paperwork and bureaucratic high stepping. If you want to undo a brash and hasty decision, you have to also employ speed." She looked back to him to gauge his reaction. For all her smoke and mirrors with those outside her inner circle, the Raikage was almost painfully transparent when it came to those she trusted. Bento entered soon after.

Listening closely to the reply of his peer something stuck out in accordance with his own line of thinking. What Osamu had done would provide cover for whatever it is that the Pope was up to. Would it be unreasonable to think the two had some sort of clandestine agreement? Raikiyo didn't think Osamu would be so brazen though. With a forlorn gaze his orbs focused on the games before him as he forced a smirk. Aya was a very very astute woman and it was their similar temperaments that led him to seek her out. She had his respect even if she was prone to more even-handed double speak than himself.

"Would I be making an ass out of myself.." He paused chuckling at his corny joke, "To assume that you are suggesting a step by step plan to assuage our concerns?" They both had a fondness for games and such so he before he sought to humor her he wanted to make himself very clear. 

"Whatever game you and I play, Aya Hitomi, the White needs the result to be that Osamu nor Yori are in charge of Iwagakure any longer.Installing our own Tsuchikage is imperative to maintaining the tenuous peace between the White and the Black."

Bento blinked as he came in on the tailend of this conversation, looking between the two as he scratched his head. "If something like that got found out...it'd collapse the White into more civil war..."  he said slowly, though Aya had already streamlined that line of thought and pressed forward to the conclusion. "So we...can't be found out. I'll see what my little nothings have heard and seen. I guess we'll have to get started immediately." Bento frowned intensely at this revelation, folding his arms over his chest as he sighed. "This is all going over my head..."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2014)

*The New Gamemaster 
*


Kyo knew, he always knew, that the world was a cruel and merciless place. The fact that his village was destroyed, his family growing weaker and weaker as time passed, and innocent people displaced and harmed because of a long fued. The world didn't care about how much money someone had, the title they carried, or if they were a good person or not. It didn't use factors such as  age, social status, or race, to discriminate, the world was a cruel mistress.  However, Kyo couldn't help but be surprised when he opened the door to the meeting room, and saw who was there waiting for him. 

Instantly his nose had threaten to fall off as soon as he entered the room. The sickly sweet scent of roses and sugar almost made Kyo want to turn over and vomit, but he swallowed the rising stomach acid down as he made his way to the center of the room. Even down to the way he dressed, was too much for the young clan leader. Though he didn't allow his eyes to stay upon the old man for too long. He made his way over to the family members that was already there. 

Zo smiled weakly at him, there was no rest for her even in the state she was in, and they both knew that. Though it didn't stop Kyo from worrying about his aunt, and it didn't stop Zo for being self conscious about the bandages that were wrapped around her throat, eye, and the rest of her body. 

Kyo sat down next to her, Zo was to his right, and behind her were Soma, and Kou to her left. Keisuke and Sosuke, were to Kyo's left, in any other setting, Zo would probably be further down, but this meeting was different. It wasn't a family meeting....It couldn't even be considered a business meeting.

Kyo knew that this was a meeting of fate....

He bowed simply at the old man, a welcoming gesture of the clan, and once he did it the others fell in line and did it too. As he leaned back up, Kyo nodded his head....

"Welcome...." Kyo looked at the old man for a minute, his eyes scanned him up and down before closing his eyes and turning in shame, "Forgive me....I do not know your name."

"Do not distress my son." The old man leaned back in his chair and adjusted his porcelain gloves, all the while smiling brightly at the boy. "Not many people do, most call me by my title. I am the Pope of Jashin."

For someone of such stature his disposition was very casual and relaxed. However, it put Kyo even more on edge. Maybe it was the sickly sweet scent that filled the room, or his eyes which were like cauls of amber, maybe it was the simple fact that even though at a time where stress was at an all time high, he still came as if he was just passing the breeze, or it could have been that smile that sent shivers down his spine and threatened to rip it out if not careful. Something was wrong, but Kyo couldn't help but overlook the fact until the reason behind the meeting was revealed. 

"Well now that you are here I presume we can proceed with the business at hand."

Kyo nodded, "I hope you'll excuse the waiting period, a lot of things have happened, and a lot of things call for my attention. Your..." Kyo looked at him once more, "Arrival was surprising to say the least."

"Ah yes the life of a young leader, I may be an old codger now but I was only a little older than you when I was put in charge of my own parish..." He trailed off almost as if he was listlessly remembering the days of yore when he was starting out. "Of course deary I didn't quite have the set of challenges you are currently facing. There is a lot on your shoulders, your people have suffered great indignities at the hands of the White. That is why I am here, it is the doctrine of the Church to go where we are needed..." 

The old man looked directly at Kyo as he spoke, yes there were other people in the room but his laser focus would leave an onlooker to think otherwise. 

Kyo bit his inner cheek, he didn't appreciate this roundabout way of talking, and he didn't appreciate how the old man brought up White. If anything, he considered it rude, not only to him, but to his family, to the people that suffered because of White. Just bringing it up reminded him of the crushing blow that was dealt, and the uncertainty of it all. Were they going to attack again, or was it all over? What are they supposed to do now? They couldn't just lick their wounds, but they couldn't foolishly launch an attack. So many things boiled in Kyo's head but he held it in...

He had to, because he was the leader of the clan, and Zo was the representative of the village. He looked over to his aunt, her face didn't change, a welcoming smile and knowing eyes were etched on her face as if it was carved into stone.

"I appreciate the kind words and well wishes Pope, though I believe there is more to your visit than just a prayer or two?" Kyo asked, his patience was running thing as he didn't want this way of talk to continue any longer, but the responsibilities of a leader also didn't allow him to just talk out of line. So he tried his best to get at the root of the conversation without being a rude host. 

"Hohoho!" The Pope hollered with laughter as the young Fennikusu beckoned for him to get to the point, but as soon as his laughter died down his demeanor changed. Gone was the smile that had previously slackened his face, now the old leathery hide of his countenance contorted into a much more austere scowl.

"Before Fuzengakure was attacked I was visited by the Hokage. In the dead of night he came to me with a warning, he told me to 'stay out of it', or else. Suffice to say deary I am not the kind of man who likes to be threatened, on the consecrated grounds of my church no less." At this juncture the Pope rose from his seat, his lithe hunched over form sauntered closer to the Fennikusu, however his focus only lie with Kyo. "I did not know what he was referring to by 'it' but in light of recent events he was obviously referring to the Invasion. The Church has taken a neutral stance in the conflict between the Black and White, however I will not stand by idly and watch your people suffer. That is not the Will of Lord Jashin."

His words came as an impassioned lilt as he now stopped in front of Kyo Minami, the Pope's jaundiced iris looked into vermillion gateways to the boy's soul.

"The reason I've come here deary is to help you rebuild The Land Hidden in Sin."​


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2014)

_[What Remains: A New Game]_

_*"You are kidding us right!?" *_​
The voice caused Kyo and Zo to jump, but eyes fell on Keisuke. The youngest of the council members, gritted his teeth and balled his fist. 

*"You think just because you walk in here, and flash us a handout we are supposed to take it?!" *He continued, Sosuke grabbed his shirt and Keisuke yanked away, *"No! We are all feeling it aren't we?! Who the hell are you? Why should we trust you!?"*

"KEISUKE!"​
Kyo's voice was sharp and harsh causing the boy to jump, _*"Leave...."*_

_"But...Kyo...."_

*"I SAID LEAVE!!"​*
Kyo watched as Keisuke took in breath to yell again, but decided against it. His eyes fell upon Kyo, in which Kyo only looked away. Keisuke wanted nothing more for Kyo to side with him, for his family to side with him, but no one looked at him. Not a single one of them, and that was when he realized that he had spoken out of place. Such outburst weren't tolerated, especially not now, but he was just voicing what was on everyones mind. 

"I'll escort him out..." Soma got up from her seat and put her arms around Keisuke shoulders, "Please forgive him for such rudeness, he is young and doesn't no any better....Isn't that right Keisuke?"

Keisuke didn't say anything at first, but then he bowed, "Please forgive my rudeness...I'll take my leave." 

Soma smiled weakly as she escorted her younger cousin out, but the tension was still there. Thick and heavy, as if someone had put a blanket on all of them, but it didn't erase the offer. It didn't change anything, the pope didn't even laugh it as a joke, he eyes tore through Kyo as if he was made from paper. Kyo could feel his mouth becoming dry, and a lump forming up against his throat. 

This wasn't happening, this couldn't be happening, but it was, and he didn't know what to do. It wasn't as simple as a yes, but at the same time they couldn't just turn him away. The pride of Fuzengakure or it's future? It wasn't simple, it was never simple, but Kyo had to decide what was best for his people. Though, what would his people think of him?

"Are you telling us, you are allying with Fuzengakure?" Zo asked, Kyo snapped up as he looked at his oldest cousin, "Do you know where that puts you? Do you know what that information tells us? Konaha and Iwa were possibly working together. Do you know where that put us? Our people?"

"You can see how this is almost too big for us to swallow at this moment can't you?"​
The Pope had been somewhat silent but the last exchange had very obviously taken him aback as he cocked an eyebrow at the Fennikusu. He brought his fingers to his white goatee and stroked it as he thought of an appropriate response for them and once he had his eyes lit up.

"The Black does not operate on the same structure as the White. You are allied by a common belief that the people have the right to elect their leader, but the ties that bind you are ideology not government. They are a Union and you are an Alliance, the ties are not as strong. At this point, in your current condition, an alliance would only put you in a more precarious situation. But at the same time dearies, and I say this with all due respect, you are not in a position to refuse me because of your ideology."The Pope stopped stroking his beard and began to walk around the room taking stalk of the remaining Fennikusu as he strolled about. The way he scanned over the clan was almost predatorial and in a way it mirrored the entire exchange.

"What happens when the people of Fuzengakure find out that you have refused the relief aid of the Church of Jashin? Do you think that people who have lost so much will just sit back as their boy king and his aides refuse the only hand out they've been offered? What other investor is going to come along and help you rebuild when Osamu can just stroll right in and tear everything asunder?" His tone was condescending as he theatrically milled about shrugging his shoulders as if he didn't know the answer to his own question. Spoiler alert, the answer was no one, because no one in their right mind would put money into Fuzen. 

"Now I'm not asking for your trust dearies, me and my flock do not require that. All we require is that the world knows that Lord Jashin, in all of his unmitigated and merciful glory, saved this land from squalor and uplifted it to prosperous heights it had never known before him."

He had them, though not only them, but the whole room. Zo closed her eyes and turned her head, there was truth in his words, and he knew it. There was nothing they can do, it was a game they had already lost. They lost everything, their pride, their standing, and even the trust in some of their people. The Fenikkusu name was being threaten and even though the words were never spoken out loud. It was a known truth throughout the family, that things were beginning to change, and they had to latch on to whatever they could.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2014)

"....We...We accept." Kyo bowed his head, his stomach turned, and it felt like someone punched him in the stomach. However, despite the pain of his words and the actions he needed to take. For the sake of the village, he had to swallow his pride. For the sake of their family name, he had to remove himself out of the situation. Kyo looked back up at the rose smelling priest, "You'll fund our village, and we of the Fennikkusu clan will join you in spreading the word of Jashin throughout."

"Although it will be through our mouths." Kyo looked at him and nodded, "We don't want to see any preist chanting on our streets. You would be able to understand why our people would be a bit hesitant of accepting your....religion...."

"The Fennikkusu clan has become a staple for the people, even you can't deny our influence on our people, so think of this as the best way to start your grassroots movement."

The boy king, the young prince of Fuzenkagure, and the future leader of the clan, held the intelligence needed to claim the title. Boy king was a term used for an insult, but Kyo wouldn't hesitate to twist those words to push him further.

Kyo set up and looked at him, "I might be young.....And these people are my advisors, but they are also my family, and this is also my village. The people of Fuzenkagure take kindly to me and my people."[color] Kyo dared to bare his fangs at the man setting before him, the perfume that was radiating off of him strong, and numbed Kyo's nose. Though it didn't numb Kyo, nor did it soften him up.

"The winter solstice will be coming up soon, the people of Fuzenkagure will look forward to the celebration of the end of the year despite our rough times. It's a small celebration compared to the Phoenix festival, but a celebration that has been prelvant since our beginning. " Kyo explained before nodding, "I think that'll be a great oppurtunity to spread your faith...."

The Pope did not hide his joy for the favorable outcome, grinning widely from ear to ear as Kyo essentially agreed to make the Fennikusu family the spokespeople for the Jashin Church's Fuzen branch. The boy's guile wasn't lost on The Pope though, if anything it made him that much more intriguing, Kyo was still young and coming into his own but it was quite clear what he was trying to do. It was of no consequence though because he could try to control the Church's influence, but the Pope knew once the Fennikusu showed their support his flock would grow and take hold of this land.

"Oh goodie, well I'm glad we could see eye to eye. My flock will be arriving in the coming days and will start the relief process immediately. I think this is the start of quite...."

The gilded glint in his eye shined malevolently as this was the hour of his content.

"A beautiful friendship."

The Pope put his hand out to the young heir of the Fennikusu who in turn took it. The implications and ramifications of this agreement clear to both, the Fennikusu and by extension Fuzengakure had effectively just been sold to the Church of Jashin.​


----------



## Olivia (Dec 14, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Consolation
_____________________________

I laid in bed, all by myself tonight, staring at the ceiling above my  head. My orange locks of hair slowly transforming into my natural blonde  color; I hadn't dyed my hair in months and my original hair color was  finally showing through. I felt like I needed to abandon my past life as  all of that was a lie, but that wasn't true. Who cares if I had a non  existent past, I had to simply look forward to the future I wanted.  Raiken, he's the one that made me realize this. I was so distressed  about everything regarding the Kibō Church that I changed my entire look, but I'm not going to run away from my past anymore. 

To  do that though I had to accept it. Everything with Kira, it was a lie  that dragged me down to the core of the Earth, but I had to recover. He  was a conniving man playing a good man to make a cover for himself,  using me as a shield to guard himself from the world. With all of that  said, I wouldn't have gotten this far in life if it weren't for him, and for that I had to accept. 

I  slammed my fit against the soft mattress, this was something difficult  for me to think about, not because he was so close to me, but because  what he did in my life. I actually thought that someone cared for me,  that someone was looking out for me, and when he was gone everything was  torn away from me. Why did he have to be like that? Why couldn't he  just be the normal priest he advertised himself to be? It made me so  angry. Although I wondered if he didn't die, would I truly be happy? I'd  still be a nun at the fake Church, I would have died on multiple  occassions, and I would have never met Raiken. All these things either  came or didn't come to pass because of the destruction of the Church and  that man, so maybe I had to be truly grateful.

That brought me  to my next thought, Raiken. I was unsure where to go in terms of him. I  really do like him but I'm scared to continue, not because of him but  because of myself. I imagine a dark pit in the ground, and I already  have one foot in it; there's no bottom to be seen and I'm scared of  falling in. What makes the entire thing even scarier is that I feel  there's a giant dark monster at the bottom which will swallow me whole  if I get any closer. That's how I feel about this relationship. It's  stupid, I need to get over myself; yes he is more experienced and older  but who cares? Raiken has shown in the past to care about my feelings,  so why is do I have so much hesitation?

It's because I'm an  idiot, plain and simple. Yes, it's normal for everyone to have fears,  but my fears were unprecedented. He has shown restraint, and he has  shown compassion for my intentions, there was no reason to act  apprehensive towards him. I had to fix all of this, remove any remaining  awkwardness between the two of us, and move on. We obviously still want  to be together because of how hard we're trying, but it's hard for me  on a mentality level. It was stupid, I was stupid, I just had to grow up and move on.

Besides  Raiken, there were so many allies I had to think about. Satoshi, I was  shocked that he was still alive. Maybe I shouldn't be any longer, but I  was devastated to hear that he died. Now that he's back alive, I can't  hold that same sentiment. He was a monster before death, and his cruel  and horrible behavior has probably continued since. It made me sick to  think that someone could just kill so easily, but he wasn't the only one that had that mentality.

Aurora,  every moment I've spent with her has driven me crazy. I can't  understand a bat-shit insane girl like that, who puts up such a calm  exterior. She kills people because they've caused some bad in the world,  but doesn't she understand that killing those people is just as bad?  She's trying to play god, but what draws the line for her? By her logic  if someone accidentally trips her she has the right to kill them. It's  insane! I personally hate that type of mentality, we don't need to kill  to strive in the world, there's no point to killing someone to prevent  future crimes, we don't know if they're going to make them or not!

It  goes back to saying that she's playing god. Another man who I thought  did this, Zell...From what I heard he could have saved Satoshi's life  but willingly chose not to, its acts like that which leave a bad taste  in my mouth. I'm not sure any longer if there's any validity to those  claims since Satoshi is alive, but I still haven't taken it upon myself  to talk to Zell again. I'm not sure if I'd be able to control my rage.

Another  man similar to this would have to be Akaya, but for different reasons.  Akaya betrayed my trust and failed to listen to me after I begged him to  stop. I thought we were friends, but instead he lashes out on Rosuto  bringing him near death. He didn't even consider his life for that  moment and it made my heart sink. Akaya, someone who I thought was such a  kind and sweet soul, turned out to be a secret hiding anbu which would  kill even when it wasn't necessary. After what he did to Rosuto, I couldn't forgive him.

Rosuto  put me in a similar place as well, after Eien Machi we didn't meet  until Sunagakure, where we sort of butted heads because of Raiken. It  was stupid because both of them were jealous for different reasons. In  the end I could understand why he did that, he was a wanted criminal at  that point and it probably was for the best that he freed himself from  Raiken's grasp. Regardless I still haven't visited him at Eien Machi, too much has happened for me to really have a chance to do so.

Another  memory from that night...Edie. What was wrong with her? No, I don't  consider that Edie, the only thing that women shared with Edie was her  looks, nothing else was in common. After that night she seemed to be  back as her unassuming self, and no one got out of that night without  some sort of change. It'd be impossible, especially for a girl like  Edie. She wasn't the only one that wasn't herself.

Freyja is a  tricky women; she disguises herself as other people to get close to her  targets. I've only had one real encounter with her, but even I could  tell that she was scary. She had this overbearing presence that told me  she was not someone to mess with. If anything I had to stay clear of  her, not that she'd be after me anyways because I was not the unmarked.  Due to my relations with Raiken I knew it'd be just a matter of time before I encountered her again though.

Speaking  of dangerous women, finally came Thalia. She was so enigmatic, someone  that wouldn't ever let her true intentions to truly show. Why was she so  focused on me? Was it because of the impossibility of my conversion, or  something else entirely? It seemed that she knew I'd survive the  experiment for immortality, so why did she choose me, or how did she  choose me? What was the point of it all? She behaves like my servant but  shows that she has true control over what I do, our relationship is so tricky that I don't even know what to do.

That  wasn't the only thing strange about Thalia. I've learned to control my  emotions around the women, because after all, she's the one who turned  my who life upside down. She has been tormenting me since the day we  met, and she is such a control freak that it would drive anyone crazy. I  hate how Kira made up an entire lie like that, but I also hate how  Thalia ripped that life away from me. She ripped a part of my will along  with that, and I know she's planning on ripping me apart like that  until I'm no longer recognizable. No matter what she's planning I won't  let her tear me down any longer; I will get stronger and I'll be able to  defy her. She is my true enemy, she is the one that needs to fall in the end.

This is my will. ​


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2014)

_
[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
[End]
_​

She heard everything, felt everything, and saw everything that was in her line of sight. Her skin tingled as if it was brand new, as Kei was just born. The sounds, the sights, and the feeling of being alive at this point, all seem brand new to Kei. As if she was living her life looking through a window, but now, this is the life she was given. This was the life that was meant for her, and this body, it was also meant for her to use and to do anything she wanted. Her body was her own, and no one?.

No one could tell her what to do?..

Is that so?

A voice whispered, almost in response to her claim. It laughed from the darkness, almost as making fun of her. Kei eyes shot down to the ground as she watched her shadow look back up with a childish grin. A grin that seemed to know her, a grin that knew all, and even as it looked at Kei strong yellow gaze. It didn?t stop the shadow from chuckling, even though Kei gaze was like the sun itself glaring at a lesser being. Though the shadow only giggled, gripping her ankles pulling its body up, using her as a support.

It?s easier you know~

It hissed at her as it crawled, the long claws dug into her skin, but their eyes never broke contact. Her bright yellow eyes stared deeply threatening to rip apart the lesser being, but as it white gleaming eyes looked at her. It was like it knew. It knew what reservation were in her heart, the child that she still was had screamed at her not to do it, and the thing knew. Though as Kei looked down at the shadow being, she knew one thing that was true, and that one thing was?.

_?Unhand me?.? _Kei hissed back, the claws dug deeper, drawing blood this time as the shadow being looked deep into her eyes. It towered over her, as the shadow below her threaten to swallow her. 

*?Why don?t you just admit the fact of the matter is that you are scared? You are only playing a game! This isn?t who you are! Or who you want to be!? *The shadow yelled at her, the white vacant eyes, and its sharp teeth made for biting into flesh were meant to strike fear into her.* ?How about you become the good girl for everyone??*

The shadow wrapped itself around her and positioned behind her ear,_* ?A good girl, a well behaved girl, a wonderful girl, and everything will be like it never happened.? *_The shadow purred, releasing its grip, but Kei could feel it. She knew that this was a monster, a monster that if she gave in it would eat her whole, but that?s the thing about monsters. 

They never once consider themselves prey?.

Kei lips curved into a devilish smile, _?Are you done yet??_

The shadow didn?t notice another bigger shadow breaking off from its back. The mouth was larger, the fangs longer, the eyes burning a bright blue as it hung and hung over them.  Compared to the both of them, that shadow was small and weak, and so when the other shadow grabbed the smaller one by the head and opened its mouth so wide, it engulfed the head whole. The sound of snapping jaws, and tearing flesh, made Kei smile?.

?.It was so weak?.

The shadow released a loud roar as Kei begun to giggle to herself, meeting the shock gazes of Durga and the child, she wondered what they saw? She wondered if she brought fear into their lives, even if it was a second. Kei wanted nothing more than to know. The shadow began to morph into a smaller shape, and behind her, she heard the sound of snapping bones and tearing flesh.  It was a disgusting sound, but soon she heard the sound of footsteps walking next to her.

Then the person appeared in front of her, the man was taller than her, he was older than her as well, but he had the face of someone wise and strong. He stood in front of her with his regal appearance, before getting on one knee and bowing down his head in front of her.

?I request of you, please give me a name.? The black hair man asked her as he looked up at her and took her name, ?I beg of you will me into reality by binding me to you??

Kei looked at the man as he looked up at her with those icy blue eyes of his. She smiled as she got on her knees and brushed his hair from away from his face. The first thing that came to her mind as she looked at the older man, was that he was strangely beautiful.  A name that should fit him, she didn?t ask why he wanted one he could easily just named himself, but as she looked at him. 

It just came to her?.

_?Lucius?.?_
​
The older man smiled as a bright light radiated from her chest, a burning sensation as if something was being engraved into her chest, but something warmed her soul. Something inside her told her to accept this pain, because this was her first step. This was her first step to true power.

?The contract has been made?.? Durga smiled as she looked at Kei, ?I would hate to see you here again?.But now it?s time to wake up.?

?What are you going to do after this?? The child asked as the room began to melt, Lucius stood next to Kei, she looked around as she wondered what should she do? What did this gain? She wondered, but then the thought came to her mind as she smiled and flipped her hair again. 

_?I?ll do whatever I want?.~? _​
She purred before turning around facing the darkness that was outstretch before her.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 14, 2014)

*Main Timeline*

*Raigaa Houki*
Big Decisions, Part 1



(From left to right: Kyoudou, Masujiro, Hoitsu and Takuji)​
The Houki clan's castle was a modest holding located at the top of a fairly large hill at the fringes of the village. Before their complex at the western end of Konoha was built, Emerald Edge had been the clan's home at their most troubled times and thus held a special place in their heart. Even now, though rarely used, it remained well-furbished and was easily one of their most guarded territories. Along with acting as a store of wealth for the clan's various fortunes and treasures, it was also the host of meetings between the Council of Elders and the head of the Houki himself when circumstances were troubling enough. 

Masujiro was the first to express his disappointment, doing so after taking a sip of his green tea. "Another dead end, huh," he lamented loudly. "It seems as though that's become a recurring theme in these little gatherings of ours." He placed the china on the table, letting the aroma drift further up his nose as he did so. It was one of the few things which could relax him in these turbulent times. 

Hoitsu leaned back in his chair, nonchalantly removing a finger from his nostril. Not caring to examine it, he gave a sigh and brought the chair back towards the mahogany. "I told you guys that Shougo would be useless. He's a shrewd one, is that kid. Probably already knew Lin was going to be far gone by the time you'd reach her last location," he commented.

Takuji peered at Hoitsu through his rectangular spectacles, the reflection given off by the surface hiding his glare. "It is unfortunate, but we've spent enough time complaining as is. What we need now, more than anything, is a solid plan of action on how to deal with this situation. Like it or not, the girl has become a threat to us - even more so now that she's reclaimed her sacred vessel." Compared to the commanding tones of Kyoudou, Hoitsu and Raigaa, the somewhat spindly-looking Takuji had a relatively monotone voice. It didn't resonate the same power or energy as his fellow elders or the clan head, nor did it quite have the same soothing quality of Masujiro, but there was a certain coldly calculated quality about it which made people listen anyway.

"Rather than focusing on her capture," he continued, "we need to fortify ourselves in case she decides to visit us again. She's proven herself to be far more coy and unpredictable than we expected, and it's likely that she has backers behind her other than the Black Forest. We can't continue to underestimate her."

"I agree with Takuji," Masujiro pitched in as he put his china down again. "We've tried chasing after her, and look at where that has led us: one of our own killed, her finding out the location of her sacred vessel and strained relations with the Konoha Military Police Force. Even if we were to continue our pursuit, I'm doubtful that it would be without external interference." He gave a small nod of his head to Takuji, as if to affirm his support, then went to pour another cup of tea for himself.

The entire table and the room itself shook as Hoitsu slammed his fist down. "That's ridiculous! Are we seriously letting a single girl push us into cowardice? We've never backed down against anyone before: not against Kumogakure, not Konoha's bureaucracy and _definitely_ not against two bit mud guzzlers!" He shouted, almost erupting out of his seat in the heat of the moment. Though, in a surprising display of willpower, the man quickly cooled himself down and joined the rest of the council in bringing their collective attention to Kyoudou.

"I agree with Hoitsu," he stated firmly. "If Lin is backed up by an organization, then we will simply crush them. This has been our philosophy since the days of old, and I see no reason to change it even when the opponent is one of our own." The elder fell silent, as did the three others, with their thoughts aligning together. It was a decision deadlock; two against two. Usually, the processes were a lot simpler. A solution would be offered and would generally be unanimously agreed upon by the council. With this, however, the decision ultimately lay with the fifth party. The clan head.

They looked towards Raigaa.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 14, 2014)

*Raigaa Houki*
Big Decisions, Part 2



(From left to right: Kyoudou, Masujiro, Hoitsu and Takuji)​
Raigaa Houki brought a hand to stroke at his goatee, leaned back against his throne at the end of the long mahogany table. The low-lit lighting of the room coupled with the closed curtains cast a shadow across his face, hiding any facial expression he might have had while turning the suggestions over inside his head. He was an intelligent man, one who valued knowledge above all else - even war - yet with a creeping sense of defeat, both Masujiro and Takuji recognised that it was more likely their combat-loving clan head would vote for the option of destruction. It was one of their clan's virtues and Raigaa, if nothing else, was the personification of those values. What he finally said, however, brought shock to all four on the council - even the stoic Kyoudou. "We will fortify ourselves," he declared. "If we were to dedicate more manpower into the search, it would undoubtedly come at the expense of more men and the forced cooperation with the Konoha Military Police Force. I would prefer to avoid a collaboration with them and the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Division. I've enough headaches as it is."

Kyoudou gave a detached nod of his head and a respectful bow. Hoitsu's reaction, though less measured than that of his partner's, was still one of an acceptance, albeit a begrudged one. "It will be done. List the orders and they will be carried out immediately," he stated.

"Increase the frequency and density of the barrier around this place, and thicken the genjutsu the cloaking squad have set up too. I want some more complex formulae-based seals set up around the perimetre of the complex; spread around what the code is and keep careful track of who has been told. Have the sensor team be on 24/7 patrol duty as well. We can't leave any gaps."

Takuji gave a nod. "I can take care of those things. I'll alert the defense division and the sensor teams immediately when we get back," he stated.

The tubby elder set down his china with a satisfied sigh. He was glad that the meeting seemed to be ending at the same time his last batch of tea was poured - it really was excellent timing. "I'll make sure that the cloaking squad do their jobs too, and have some of our men hand out the code," Masujiro pitched in helpfully.

"Finally," Raigaa stated, "we will postpone the Family Trials until all the preparations are done and we're sure that we've consolidated our positions. We can't spare the manpower and could do without the distraction. Hoitsu, can I trust you to spread the news to the varying branches? I imagine that a few of them would be quite upset by this."

"Of course. I might not agree with it, but the clan head's decision is final so I'll roll with the punches," he gave a hearty laugh, scratching at his beard in amusement.

"Excellent," Raigaa smirked, and then got up from his throne, cape flowing down his back as he rose to his full height. "Then I declare that this meeting is now over."


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2014)

_[The Depths of the Sea]
[Liquid Time Mission Event]
[Kei Sili]
[Epilogue]_



?So are you going to explain yourself??​
The darkness surrounded the child and Durga, there was nothing left. The dream had ended but the child and Durga stayed, they were both strong enough to keep their physical form, unlike the things around them. Durga didn?t say anything as she looked off into the distances that Kei walked in, a small smile had dominated her face as she watched what had happened. Though as if something buzzed in her ear, she turned to the little girl and frowned.

?Explain myself? To the physical embodiment of that girl?s emotion, please?What do I need to explain to you?? Durga asked as if someone told the woman a bad joke, her face sneered as she turned back around. ?I swear, I never had this problem dashing around anywhere else.?

?You are in forbidden ground! You don?t belong here!? The child yelled causing the woman to growl a bit, but the child didn?t stop, ?You and her are two different beings, but you come in here and act like you are a part of her! I should have stopped you when I should have!?

_*?But you didn?t!?*_​
The child jumped before clutching her fist as the woman turned on her heel, ?That is actually a very interesting note, but you didn?t stop me, why?? Durga asked as she looked around before pointing to the darkness.

?Did your master tell you not to?? Durga asked her, the child didn?t say anything as the woman seemed to have gained her answer just by her silence. This woman was dangerous and the child knew it. Durga looked around for a minute, ?Fickle thing your ruler is, or was it not him??

?Was someone else watching this bit of play??

_?You mistake yourself!?_​
*?NO YOU MISTAKEN YOURSELF LITTLE ONE!?* Durga laughed as the darkness began to crack, the child look around as the woman crossed her arms, but the child eyes widen in fear. This person wasn?t human? The world around them began to shake as the woman closed the distances between her and the child. ?Let?s get one thing straight, I?ll do what I want, and when I want. There is no one in this puny dimension that can ever face me.?

The child skin began to crack as the woman look downed upon her as if she wasn?t even worthy of being prey. As if there she was a lion and the child was nothing but a puny fly, though they both knew that the child only taken this form to make Kei react, and if she wanted to fight there was nothing holding her back. However, it was just the standing of this woman, her aura as she looked down upon her. 

?Who are you?? The child asked, ?Who?.No what are you??

The crack began to rupture as blue flames began to seep in, destroying the final remnants of this dream world. The flames began to dance around the woman. As she brushed back her hair, and looked off into the distance.

?I didn?t like the fact that things are going faster than planned, but.? The woman smiled weakly, ?It will all work out soon, but first, I need to make sure no one else can communicate with that girl from this relam.?

The blue flames shot from the ground powerful as it begun to tear up everything, the world was being destroyed, the child dropped to her knees as she realized what it meant for her. The woman was destroying the connection that Kei had to this world, and so destroying her. She knew that she wasn?t going to live for long, but this was a bit too soon. The child skin began to break off, showing how hollow she was inside.

The woman smiled as she looked back down at the girl, ?You asked what I was?.Who I was, well?I guess it wouldn?t harm you to know.? Durga smiled as the blue flames engulfed her.

_?I?m Durga?._
_*I am a God!"*_​
​
?And I feel as though I don?t have any more use for you, so goodbye, you pathetic puppet.? Durga lifted out her hands to the girl and with that the child cried before begin engulfed by blue flames.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 14, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kisei
Konohagakure​
_I stare right back at the crow, proceeding to eat from another dango skewer._ "I realize this will sound...horrendously far-fetched, but it may be possible that you are - for lack of a better term - 'occasionally' releasing sudden intense bursts of chakra, which may be causing things to break. It could have originally been a result of stress, which is further exacerbated the more you think about your 'bad luck'..." _I hypothesize out loud, stopping myself before I go off on a somewhat-intellectual tangent._ 

"However, as far as _that_ goes..." _I start up again, pointing to the crow still perched on the young Inuzuka's head, while absentmindedly gnawing on the now-clean dango skewer._ "Assuming that you are _only_ tormented by crows, it is likely that either you, or someone of your clan; you seem to be a sweet girl, so I am going with the latter; has tormented one in the past, and..." _I clear my throat to stop myself from almost going on another tangent._ "...My point being, crows are rather vindictive creatures. And they can recognize uniform. Maybe even _similar_ clothing." _I conclude, finally pulling the cleaned dango skewer from between my teeth._ "And I do not know who this 'Taneda' person is; as you may recall, I come from Sunagakure. But...enough of this sort of talk. We should be enjoying how pleasant out it is today."

_The two...*three* of us continue to sit in a somewhat-pleasant silence, occasionally interrupted by the quiet grunts, sighs and whines by Ichi's sleeping puppies._ "...How rude of me. I never offered you a dango, did I?" _I ask, holding one out to her._

"~...Hm. Where did that young Aburame disappear off to?~"

*. . .*

_After another ten or so minutes of resting, and 'convincing' the crow to go away by offering it one of the many confections I had bought, the two of us continued the tour of the village - although at this point, it was really just idle wandering with her pointing out some of the shops and restaurants. ...Which is fine.

It was barely past noon when the 'tour' ended. We went back to my apartment and she retrieved her shirts. The young Inuzuka girl stuttered out a "goodbye", and took off towards her home - tripping once after making her way to the first floor. ...I will admit, her behavior is a little endearing._

"~I suppose now would be a good a time as any to finish the exercises I missed this morning.~" _With that thought in mind, I remove my shirt and resume my work out from earlier. I believe I was doing pull-ups before I was interrupted. _

"1......2......3......4......"​
*((Muh RP buddy left. ))*


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*Enshin Moeru no Ken*​_-STAGE 1: Creation-

I clap my hands together, and immediately I can feel the chakra running wildly. Then I start to move them performing handseals one after the other, trying to identify the best combination of seals that will lead me to create what I want to. Quickly I take the metal bar I took from a scrap metal dump and channel my energy through the object being held by my right hand. A small but abrupt explosion occurs forcing me to let go of the tool. Looking at the bar which now lies on the ground of the forest, I see how flames are coming from it but it?s not even near of what I am trying to do, a mere flow of flames is not enough. Once the fire fades away, I take it for a second time. This time around I change the sequence of hand signs as I feel my insides getting hotter and the chakra starts to heat up. Then half of the metallic object starts to shine with a red color before getting involved in flames just like a torch.

"Tch, not yet..."

With that said, I concentrate into making the flow of flames faster and stronger so it could take a straight direction with the aim to make it look like a blade. For an instant it seems like it will work but apparently my concentration wasn?t enough to keep it going as I was forced to let go of the bar by my own flames."Kid, why don?t you use the Kage Bunshin? it would make this faster."is what Matatabi says as I try to regain a bit of energy"True. Forgot about that for a moment, honestly."is everything I reply before joining my hands into the Ram hand sign. The chakra quckly reaches the point I am used to when performing the technique and then in the middle of one big _poof!_ a group of five Shadow Clones appeared. "You already know what to do, right?" is all I let out as my clones just nod and leave towards the forest in which they wandered for about five minutes before coming back with a bunch of wooden sticks, or rather should I say they were just thin tree branches considering the kind of trees in this place. With the preparations done, I restart the training by taking my metallic bar once again. The high temperature transformed chakra runs through my sword substitute repeating the same as before by becoming a torch first. Letting out air from my mouth I start to shape said fire into a violent flow which instantly changes its shape. I keep the form for some instant as I swing the object in my hand to make sure that it works as I want it to but it doesn?t take long for the flame to become even bigger and going out of control causing that by accident I make one of my clones disappear by slashing it.

"This is harder than I thought."

"Well, you are trying to give *my* flames a definite shape and power level. Plus you are just a talentless prick, obviously it would be hard."

"I know I was the one who asked you to help  train me but, you?re just fuckin? merciless."

As I look around, I see my clones struggling with the same thing as me and that is the control over the fire. Because just so you know, this doesn?t consist onjust igniting something and start to slash like an idiot. It requires of shaping, molding and regulation of the chakra. In their case, they keep struggling not to completely burn down the thick branches while trying to give it the shape and intensity needed. As they keep trying to control the chakra, one of them just drops the branch before the fire would reach him. Turning my head to the right I can see the second clone trying to do the same but in his case, half of the branch fell to the ground and got completely turned into ashes. "Woah,Woah,Woah!!" the commotion calls my attention and what I find is my third clone with a giant flare as he walks backwards, bumping into another clone"Oi, what the--crap!"suddenly the flames grow immensely devouring both of them."And there they go." the least i can do is but be disappointed, now I lost two clones.

"Oh, I got it!"

Is what he says before disappearing. Immediately what my clone realized is transmitted to me and the two clones that are left."So that?s how it is." without losing time I pick up my tool and together with my couple of copies I start to channel chakra through my weapon. The super concentrated amount of heated chakra quickly reaches the tip of the bar. But before letting it burst into one big flame, I keep it suppressed for an instant and slowly let it burn  trying to let burn as little amount of it but with strong power. Eventually, as the moments pass, the flame increases it?s size until its length gives the bar about twenty centimeters more and the fire covers about half of the instrument. Like before I start to swing the object in my hand now that it looks the way I want it to. Taking a quick glance, I can see my clone sdoing the same with the branches and although they are still being burned down, the effect and speed have decreased as the chakra keeps the form.

"First stage cleared."


----------



## Hollow (Dec 15, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See XI_

?Little missy.?

It was annoying, really. Yuuko could count with her fingers the amount of nights she had slept this good in the last couple of weeks and someone was persistently trying to wake her from one of those precious sleeps. Giving it her best attempt at ignoring the kindly old voice, she rolled the other side and curled into a human ball. Getting cozy wasn?t the easiest achievement when her clothes were drenched and cold and she had only the ground beneath her. ?You?re going to catch a cold if you keep sleeping here little missy,? the voice broke through her drowsiness again, this time accompanied by a rather trembling hand on her shoulder. 

Seriously pissed off, the girl supported herself on her hands and rose herself from the ground to look at the source of her annoyance, a scowl forming as she prepared to tell whoever it was to go away. 

Being mean to kind looking, little old ladies such as the one crouching near her, wasn?t Yuuko?s forte though. The granny was smiling and her amber eyes shone with a somewhat childish delight at the sight of the girl sulking. She had an old, worn umbrella she was currently sharing with Yuuko and smelled like dust in a strange black traditional kimono. Looking behind her shoulder, the girl could see an equally old man and a little girl curiously staring at them from afar. The lady looked the same direction and smiled. ?Don?t worry, it?ll get better,? she said mysteriously, handing her the umbrella and moving back to her family. ?But this isn?t a good place to sleep.?

Taken aback by her words, Yuuko just stared at the lady?s straight back, holding the umbrella with one hand and supporting her weight with the other.

?She?s right you know?? A new voice sounded behind her with irony, scaring the girl into jumping away as fast as she could, a small scream escaping her lips. Cowardly, she placed her hands and arms over her head and closed her eyes tightly, images of what had happened at the woods drowning her mind. ?Hey, hey?? whoever it was, called again in a much gentler voice. They crouched down and rubbed a hand down Yuuko?s back and, feeling comforted, the girl lowered her arms and took a look.

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


The guy looked like he was around the same age as Tora-sensei, maybe a bit younger. He had a warm smile stretching his lips and just a look at his attire put Yuuko at ease, he was definitely someone from Kumogakure. ?Tora told me you were a coward but she says that about everyone so I didn?t think?? 

He scratched his head with a troubled look in his face and Yuuko looked down, her cheeks painted red from embarrassment and shame. ?Well, don?t worry, nobody can really blame you,? he tried to reassure her with a pat on her head. ?Come on. Tora will kill me if you catch a cold under my watch??

His watch? Yuuko didn?t really understand but she did as he asked and picked the umbrella from the ground while she was at it. He wasn?t very tall but he didn?t seem to have a need to share the umbrella as he led the way out of the village?s cemetery. The girl had a clear idea that she shouldn?t be following strangers so easily but being home helped put her mind at ease, Kumogakure did that to her. And any suspicion left soon died when he unlocked the door to Tora?s very familiar house. Strangely, just like in her own house, the entrance was filled with boxes. ?They were going to throw them out?I hope you don?t mind, I?ll help you unpack later,? the guy explained, letting her inside. ?Do you know where the bathroom is??

He didn?t look very comfortable all of a sudden so she quickly nodded and made her way to the room. She had spent enough time in here to know it like she knew her own house. Cheering up at the idea of getting a warm bath, she ignored the part of her brain that was begging for answers and let the water run while she unlocked the door and undressed. 

 Looking back, she probably should have come here first when she left her house. Even if she didn?t have the key at hand, finding a way in wouldn?t be hard. 

Taking a moment to look at herself in the mirror and let the tub fill to the brink, Yuuko stared back at her reflection with equally dead eyes. Her hair was oily and messy, she had lost more weight than what was probably healthy, her skin had taken a slight bluish tone to it probably from the cold and her lips were dry and purple but that wasn?t the worst. Looking down at her left leg she stared at the nasty scar that she would carry for life, a reminder of what had happened. The leg itself was fine, she wouldn?t limp or have trouble. Lots of people had said it was lucky since something like that would have hindered her shinobi life forever but the girl saw it differently. She looked at the scar and saw the grin. Saw the message hidden in the flesh. How she was simply spared on the whim of something inhuman. 

Slapping herself back into reality she entered the tub with a girly sigh and closed her heavy eyelids.​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 15, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Personal Arc: Chapter I*


_To Look and Not See XII_

?Yuuko-chan.?

Comfortably playing with her scalding water, Yuuko had forgotten there was someone else in Tora?s house with her! ?Are you alive in there??

She quickly nodded in the direction of the door and slapped herself when she realized he couldn?t see it. ?Uh, yes!? 

?I?m leaving some clothes for you here. I ordered some food for us to eat,? he called before she heard his footsteps receding back. Deciding now was as good as ever, she quickly got off the water and dried herself with one of the towels available. He had brought her an old shirt from Tora?s and a pair of sweatpants of unknown origin and, much to her embarrassment, a pair of panties too. Nonetheless, she got dressed and brushed her hair so it was easier to tie back in a loose braid. As for the panties, she threw them into the laundry bin, Tora-sensei?s butt was much bigger than Yuuko?s and it would be uncomfortable. 

She found the blond sitting in the living room reading a scroll with several others sprawled around him. She cleared her throat and moved some scrolls out of the way so she could sit as well. ?Sorry,? he threw her an apologetic look before getting right back to whatever he was reading. It must be incredibly important. Yuuko wondered for a moment if she should say something to interrupt the silence but there was nothing she particularly felt the need to say so she just got up again and made herself at home in the kitchen. Some hot chocolate would feel really good after her bath. ?Whatever you?re making, bring me some,? the guy called after her and she nodded. There was no please or anything but the request had been polite and it?s not as if there would be any extra hard work involved so she quickly set to work.

The silence when she sat back down to drink after giving the guy his own cup was?oddly pleasant. Because of the restaurant, her home had always been bustling with activity and she had never realized how stressing it really was. She couldn?t go on calling him the guy though so she had to break the silence sooner or later. ?Are you Tora-sensei?s boyfriend??

He gagged and coughed for a good minute, Yuuko even wondered to herself if he was alright for a second but just stared as he seemed to process an answer for her while threatening to cough out his lungs. ?No,? he finally said, rudely cleaning his mouth on the sleeve of his shirt, leaving a weird stain of chocolate on it. Now that she looked closer, his clothes were all covered in stains of different kinds and shapes. ?Have you seen the way she dates? She?s almost like a black widow, eating her mates even as they?? He paused to give Yuuko an odd look and cleared his throat. ?No, we?ve just been roommates for some time. None of us have any direct family to live with so this makes things easier.?

The girl looked at her mug. ?I?ve never seen you around though.?

?Oh, that?s because Tora didn?t fancy having us meet before,? he answered, his eyes set on the scroll yet Yuuko didn?t feel ignored at all. Her eyebrows furrowed as she thought about what he had said.

?Why not??

?How the fuck should I know,? he was beginning to sound a bit exasperated now. ?I can?t figure out what she?s thinking any more than you do and I?ve lived in the same place as her for years now?she probably thought we could cause her downfall if we plotted against her together??

Yuuko laughed, the sound rusty and strange in her ears. It?s not as if it?s been that long since she laughed but it somehow felt like years. It felt nice, normal and relieving. Looking up from her mug and noticing he was now looking at her, she scratched the back of her neck and sent him a sheepish grin. ?By the way, who are you??

?That?s Haru Itsuki, Yuuko,? Tora answered, beating a startled Haru to it. The girl heard the door shut and looked at Tora as she entered the living room with two pizza boxes in her hands. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


?Why aren?t you home?? The woman asked bluntly, throwing the boxes onto the table and sitting down next to the girl on the couch, not really minding the scrolls. ?And I can?t believe you didn?t introduce yourself,? she scolded Haru even as he was shaking his head frantically at her and making weird signs. When I told you to watch over her, I didn't mean become a stalker.

?Papa kicked me out,? the genin of the trio answered quite simply, getting up to grab herself a slice of pizza. 

?Eh?? Tora looked up at the roof. Yuuko couldn?t help but notice she looked incredibly exhausted from whatever mission she had been on. There was no blood or wounds but the clothes were ragged and even torn in some places. ?Well, it was going to happen sooner or later. So you?ve been crashing here since??

This time, Haru?s weird attempt at sign language was directed at Yuuko and she lifted an eyebrow at him as she answered her former sensei. ?Nah, I slept in the streets yesterday??

?Comfy isn?t it? Who doesn?t love sleeping in the rain sometime or another,? was all the woman apparently had to say before she stole the girl?s pizza and shoved it all in her mouth, looking oddly at her chest. Once she finished swallowing, Tora rudely grabbed one of Yuuko?s rather small breasts and squeezed. ?You should wear a bra even if you're small you know?? She asked, not really paying attention to the fact that Yuuko had just turned a deep red.

?T-t-t-t-t-!?

Curious, the woman reached her hand down, nonchalantly lifted the waistband and whistled. ?Damn, Yuuko, going full commando when you?re  alone with a guy you don?t know?gotta tell you, kid, I wasn?t as bold when I was your age!?

Teary eyed, Yuuko turned to look at Haru for some help but he just lifted both his hands and shook his head. His message crystal clear to her this time.

_You?re on your own._ ​


----------



## Laix (Dec 15, 2014)

EDIE
- THE EMANCIPATION OF EVERYTHING -
​ Ever since that day, everything's changed. For better or worse - who knows? I certainly don't.

My mind is still plagued with uncertainty surrounding exactly what occurred on that night. I don't even want to go into the details but if you've been reading this, you'll know what happened. There's still that blank space in my mind that only adds more questions to my ever-growing pile. It can't possibly be a coincidence that a feat considered inhuman even in this world of ninja happened to my enemies. It can't possibly be a coincidence that I was standing right there when it happened, spotted by countless people whom I don't even care for. It can't possibly be a coincidence that someone I thought was a figment of my imagination appeared in my room not an hour after it happened, praising my "power" but insisting I be more careful.

That was a week ago. I've had a whole week to just think, to try and decipher this puzzling mystery. Alisa noted I haven't been the same since that party, saying I've been detached from reality and not as bubbly as I usually am. She didn't tell a lie but she won't know the truth. Nobody deserves to know the truth except for me and I'm going to make sure I'm the first one to find it. In fact, today on this Saturday morning I'd planned a trip to the Hokage mansion. It was going to be quite a risky trip, involving breaking into their most precious data centers to extract the official incident report regarding the collapse of the office block in downtown Konoha. Of course it was the first step to getting the answers I need but those plans were shredded by none other than my father, who had an announcement for me come breakfast.

_"Morning Edie," He greeted nonchalantly, nose buried in the Konoha Times as he stirred his morning cup of coffee. I gave no answer as I sat down at the opposite end of the table inappropriately large given only himself and me regularly used it. At least it created space between us so I didn't have to force myself into any awkward situations.

Besides him was a plate with a half-eaten slice of toast left with what looked like the remains of a full breakfast of eggs, bacon, sausages and waffles. Alisa soon brought out my own plate of breakfast, the steam rising from the freshly prepared food. I shook my head, gesturing it away. My appetite had been non-existent this week, yet every day Alisa had tried to get me to eat at breakfast only to frown as I said no. Inevitably she would try again at 1PM and once again at 7PM. Instead, like I have been doing this past week, opted for a glass of water. I was never the sort of person to drink water - I used to think it tasted so plain, bland and even disgusting at times. This week however, it had been my life. When it gushed down my throat and rested in my stomach, I felt like everything was being cleansed out of my body. 

I felt like all those painful memories were leaving me.

"Water again for you?" Natsu remarked, not even giving me eye contact. Clearly the economics section of the newspaper was much more important. With a grunt, I took a sip of my drink before giving a cold but honest response.

"Unless you're going to actually talk to me properly, don't bother."

He lowered his paper, his head tilted and eyes narrowed. I felt like he was trying to read me but I wouldn't let him. God, just thinking of telling him how I felt repulsed me. Even if I liked him I still wouldn't.

"Okay, I apologise." Folding the broadsheet, he placed it down on the table and took a final sip of his now lukewarm coffee. "I'm going to give you some money today. I want you to head into town with Alisa and find something glamorous to wear."

Confused, I raised an eyebrow and smirked slightly. "Is that how you're going to win me over?"

"Tonight, I'm hosting an important gala at my home. The extra staff will be here within the next ten minutes to begin setting up the venue."

"A gala? To celebrate what? You turning out to be a bitch?"

Alisa let out a shriek as she collected the plates. Natsu was taken aback by my choice of language but soon dismissed it, continuing on as if I never said anything.

"No, to celebrate you being promoted to Chūnin. There are going to be dozens upon dozens of people here to celebrate your achievements Edie."

Chūnin? You know, if he told me this a week ago I would've been over the moon. I probably would've done a cartwheel and thanked the Valkyrie herself for this blessing. But now, I'd wised up. I didn't need some stupid rank from some stupid establishment telling me what I am. I'm past Chūnin - I know I'm on par with a Jōnin, if not higher. I couldn't give less of a shit about this cute little 'gala'.

Rolling my eyes, I finished my 'breakfast' before standing up. "Wow, I'm so flattered," Was deadpanned sarcastically as I tucked my chair in. "Your effort is... admirable but you may as well cancel. I'm not going."

As I began to walk out of the dining room, my father raised his voice enough to get my attention.

"Oh yes you are, Edie."

I glanced over my shoulder.

"I'm eighteen tomorrow, making me an adult. So unless you're going to physically drag me here, you'll find I won't be attending."_

And now here I am, sat in front of my vanity mirror as three stylists fuss around me. One is applying a layer of foundation while another uses hair straighteners to smooth my blonde locks. The other is preparing my _outfit_ for the night which includes actually lightly glazing scented perfume over it. I'm being pampered like a princess, dolled up to look my absolute best for what is being reported by the media as "the biggest social event of the year".

How did my father manage to convince me? He didn't. He just repeated that I will be going to the gala in that pathetic authoritative tone he does. No, _I _was the one who convinced me to attend. As I stared at my reflection in the mirror, I reminded myself why I chose to come. It wasn't for the attention or any of the typical things I would've gone for. 

No, I came to help myself. All week I've been told how ill and depressed I look. At first I put it down to collateral damage, an after effect of what happened. I was mourning the loss of my dignity and recovering what had been destroyed. But then, I realized that was contradicting my intentions. I wanted to find the truth so I could prove I had won in the end, yet by letting them ruin my persona I was showing I'd actually lost. I couldn't allow that, I couldn't allow that for one second. Even if they're rightfully dead and buried, I was still going to come out stronger.

_I'm Edie Nakano, the best damn thing your eyes will ever see._​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 15, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Training: Speed*


_Baseball? This isn?t Baseball! This is just a game with bases, bats and balls! I_

Things got busy after moving in with Tora and Haru. Since Yuuko couldn?t take as many or as high ranked missions as her new fellow roommates, she didn?t have to pay rent but, since she stayed home the longest, she was in charge of the domestic duties in the household. It wasn?t troublesome or anything, it was no different than what had been forced to do back home, but Tora?s house had never been the cleanest in Kumogakure. Since noting some of Haru?s habits as well, the girl had to wonder if it wasn?t a shinobi thing to be dirty and piggish while home. 

None of them ever washed their clothes unless they found it absolutely necessary (and that, in Yuuko?s standards, meant the clothes were covered in a mix of blood, sweat and mud). Much to her horror, she had once entered Haru?s room, after knocking, and found him sniffing a ragged shirt before putting it on. And, this being the cherry on top of the cake when it came to doing laundry, if Tora didn?t have clean clothes, she simply didn?t wear anything at all. The man of the house seemed pretty comfortable and used to this fact, not really paying it any mind, but it was just too much for Yuuko and she had promptly started lending some of her shirts to the older woman so she didn?t go around without anything but a pair of panties.

It wasn?t much but the girl was grateful for the work. She didn?t have permission to go on missions yet and she would just be moping around the house otherwise. This way she kept busy and somewhat content with the world. Strange how she had loathed these same chores before but now liked doing them. She wasn?t sure if it was because they kept her from thinking or because of the appreciative looks she got from her new family. 

However, even if it wasn?t hard, it was certainly tiring and that didn?t go well with her almost sleepless schedule. Nothing managed to keep the nightmares away while she slept. So, she often found herself like she currently was, lying on the couch halfway between the dreamland and reality.

Though both her peers usually left her to her own business, today she was startled by a pat on her head. Looking up, she saw Haru, grinning down at her. ?Haru-ni, I was just closing my eyes for a second,? Yuuko excused herself sheepishly. 

?You?ve been lying there for a couple of hours now?? He commented though the grin never left his face. He was the kind of guy that constantly carried an easy going smile on his face, much like Yuuko had before. ?Let?s go out and play!?

?And play what?? She asked in tempo with a jaw popping yawn. 

?Baseball!?

She had a feeling it was more for his personal childish delight than in consideration of her tired self, but Yuuko quickly got up and put on her sneakers so they could leave. After finding and dragging a _happy_ Tora from a sake stand, they made their way to a clear training field where two bats, a few balls and a couple of gloves already awaited them. ?You know the rules, right??

Yuuko nodded and proceeded to help him distribute the rocks that would serve as bases for the game. ?I?m not sure Tora-sensei can play though,? she commented, looking back at the curvy brunette.

?I can still kick your fu-ah! Beat you,? was shouted back at her. Yuuko grinned and Haru laughed.

Even though she had told him she knew the rules, the blond still took a minute to explain everything to her before they began the game. Not surprisingly, she discovered they weren?t playing by the book and some adaptations were made so they could play by themselves.

The game played as follows. They each took turns at throwing, hitting and catching the ball. Reaching each of the four bases before the catcher gets the ball would add one point, running full round adds 3 points to the total and achieving a homerun adds another five points. The loser takes care of dinner for the rest of the week. Yuuko would be the first batter, Tora the first pitcher and Haru the first catcher, after the first round they would switch places to let everyone have an equal chance at everything.​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 15, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Training: Speed*


_Baseball? This isn?t Baseball! This is just a game with bases, bats and balls! II_

_Round 1_

Yuuko gave her bat a test swing before the actual start. She pretty much knew the rules but this was her actual first time holding a bat and it was a lot heavier than she had expected it to be. They didn?t really have another player so she would be standing in front of a tree in case she didn?t hit the ball. Tora, being the first pitcher, was standing in the middle of their makeshift court and Haru stood a little farther, ready to catch any balls.

Deeming herself ready, Yuuko nodded at her former sensei and got herself in position only to feel something swoosh near her face and hear a thud against the tree. The ball fell and rolled in front of her and the girl scowled. ?Tora-sensei! I didn?t even see the ball!?

?That?s not my problem, Yuuko-chan,? the woman answered innocently and lifted her arm with another ball in hand, signaling her being ready to throw. This time, Yuuko kept her eyes on her as she got in position, ready to hit the ball as soon as it left the glove. Somehow, she managed to do just that and the ball flew in Haru?s direction who caught it before she even left the first base. 

?Aw, come on?? She pouted at him but he only shrugged and gave her a sympathetic smile.

?Sorry, Yuuko-chan, gotta be faster than that.?

_Round 2_

Haru served as batter this time, with Tora catching and Yuuko pitching. She gulped. The first round had gone horribly so she had to do everything to keep the other players from getting any points. That was easier said than done though. She prided herself in her speed but both Tora and Haru easily dominated her in that area as well as in any other. It was a bit frustrating but at the same time it made her want to push herself even harder. That was the usual effect Tora?s taunting had on her and now joined with Haru?s kind cheering it was an incredible combo. 

Taking a deep breath, she grabbed a ball, got in position and threw it as unexpectedly and as fast as she could. Haru, of course, hit it but he only reached one base before Tora was able to catch the ball by flickering. ?Tora! That?s cheating!? He accused as if the words could have any effect on the laughing woman.

Round 3

It was Yuuko?s turn to catch the ball this time and she was deeply afraid. This was scarier than anything else in the world. Especially because every time she made eye contact with sensei, the woman would laugh madly as if she had conceived some malefic evil plan. When Haru threw and the woman hit the ball with so much force it sounded like thunder, she raised her arms and clenched her teeth in preparation to get hit with it. Nothing happened though so she looked up and saw Tora happily jumping in the fourth base. The ball was quickly flying away, reaching for the stars. ?Is that even possible?? She wondered out loud.

?I guess it is?? Haru answered as baffled as she was at the sight of the amazing home run.

-

They ended up playing 3 rounds for each of them that turned out pretty much the same. Tora, of course, ended up winning the entire game with a whooping 36 points. Haru came second with a not so brilliant result of 3 points. And Yuuko lost with 0 points. However, even if she had to cook dinner for the rest of the week, she felt like she learned a lot and that her speed must?ve improved quite a bit. She almost reached first base during her last round as a batter, after all! That was improvement!

Still, Yuuko felt so tired that when they finally sat under the tree (which took quite a beating thanks to Yuuko?s misses), she blinked her eyes and into a deep dreamless sleep with a small content smile on her face.

Unknown to the sleeping girl, Tora crouched down and poked her in the face. ?Well, if this was your plan, it worked,? she commented with a soft voice so as to not disturb her. 

?She managed to gain some weight but the eye bags were getting worse by the day,? the blond answered, lighting a cigarette before placing it in his lips. ?Staying home all day doing nothing but cleaning isn?t good anyway, we need to get her a training schedule or she?ll have trouble when she?s assigned a new mission.?

?I don?t know about you,? Tora retorted with a laugh. ?But I found her eye bags interesting; they were the exact same shade of purple as her eyes. She?s actually quite pretty looking like a corpse.?

Haru could only shake his head at her idea of beauty. Calling Tora a sadist would have unpredictable results. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 15, 2014)

*Shougo Nakamura*
Big Decisions, Part 3​
A typical day for the head of the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department usually involved a late night until three in the morning sorting through troves of data. Masses of information - enough to fill out an entire library - would be fed through to the lanterns floating around inside his office and he would spend the morning categorising them. The afternoon would be spent cutting out the excess and the night would be spent storing away anything useful. Every so often he would be interrupted by the occasional mission request given to him by the Hokage and he would call one of his agents in. 

He'd do this all the while listening to some classical violin and piano from his record player. It was a bit of an ancient relic, looking more than a little out of place in his otherwise entirely modern office, but it was one that he'd developed an immense fondness of. Shougo would occasionally get up to remove the record, clean it with a cloth, then either flip it over or change it and get back to work. 

This particular day was not like that, however. 

"The Houki clan have begun putting precautions in place for when Lin-san returns. As expected," he muttered quietly, voice dipped in disappointment. This was the one time he was hoping that one of his predictions would be wrong. Going on the defensive and setting up barricades was only going to give _her_ more time to hide her tracks even more and to prepare something of her own. Why couldn't they see that? It was frustrating that, despite their reputation for perspicacity and coyness, the Council of the Elders and the clan head himself were so incredibly short-sighted in their decisions. 

He set his wine glass down with a light clink and looked up at his ceiling darkly. "Ah, this is turning out to be troublesome..." Shougo's voice was scarce more than a ghostly whisper. There was a certain weariness to it; a poignant exhaustion and a dreadful melancholy. The intellectual looked down at his right hand, carefully removed the glove with his other hand and set the appendix down on the table. 

Red. His right hand was that of a scarlet red, with not a single piece of skin to be seen on it right up to the wrist as if it was a perfectly peeled orange. It was his strongest weapon yet also a constant reminder of his ultimate failures; an experiment back in the Research and Development Division which resulted in the loss of his hand. He had been trying to find a way to unseal Hana Houki from the fūinjutsu her cousin had cast on her, but he was younger back then. Naive, and with a far more tenuous grasp over the inner workings of chakra than he did now. The seal was one that could only be undone by a special key that her specific spiritual energy possessed.

He tapped at the desk with his raw finger, his eyes narrowed. Whether he liked it or not, the cooperation of the Houki would be necessary in order to track her down. Whatever the woman's goals were, it was clearly linked with her family in some way. Sooner or later, she would return - they were right about that much at least. Then, the bespeckled man removed himself from his chair, leaving his glass of wine unfinished, and exited through the door of his office. He knew exactly who he needed to see.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 15, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A Sordid Affair, Part 1​
Funerals were a sordid affair. To most people, they were a time to mourn and a time to remember. For others, they were a time to celebrate the good times they had with the recently deceased. For Ren Houki, it was just a poignant reminder of his failures. The only thing that could have made this day even more depressing was if it was raining, but thankfully nature seems to have relented on the clich?d pathetic fallacies. Although at this point, even the bright rays of the Sun felt like something of a cruel joke.

A plain black funeral suit suit; nothing too fancy or fashionable. This wasn't a fashion show, after all. As he stood amongst the crowd, he contemplated his surroundings. There were a few people he didn't recognise, random villagers who he presumed Makoto knew when he was alive, and other familiar faces. Amongst them he recognised the faces of Taneda, Yukino, North, Jeeha, Makoto's parents and his sister. He rubbed at his face. The bruise Makoto's sister had left there still hurt.

_"How could you let him die! You're meant to be his friend!"_

Ren had silently taken the punch. What else was he supposed to do at the time? He couldn't even say that he'd avenged him - he didn't. He'd passed out like a little bitch. Nor could he say that he tried his hardest to protect him - he didn't. He got complacent in his plans and automatically assumed everybody would come out unscathed. Why did he make that same mistake every time? Had he still not learned after all these missions, all these near-death experiences?

Now that he thought about it, he still had no idea what happened after he fell unconscious. When Shougo's guys came along to extract them, he'd just stormed off without a word and refused to talk to anybody. Had Taneda or North saved him? That would've surely been embarrassing, after all the trash he'd talked. Ren rubbed at his head as he watched onwards at the funeral man delivering his eulogy and speech. 

"_Bah. Just thinking about it gives me a headache._"

He was snapped out of his daydream by the sharp voice of the speaker. Fuji was a classic funeral service guy: somewhat pudgy, with a dreary face, thinning grey hair and dressed in all black. A dull monochrome man with a matching monotone. "Before we begin with the rest of the service, would anybody like to give the late Makoto Ha a few words of respect?" He asked.

Much to the surprise of many, and himself, Ren piped up. "I would," he stated cooly.


----------



## Kei (Dec 15, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​


After everything was done, Kyo couldn?t help but feel sick, and his stomach churned. He wanted nothing more than to puke up his guts and just look at them as they sit outside. Although he couldn?t he had to be strong, he had to be the clan heir, and he had the responsibilities of leading his family into success.  If that meant doing something that he didn?t want done, then so be it. He would do it. The future of the family outweighed the feelings of one. 

So no matter how he felt, no matter what he had to do, he would do it, and he would do it with the up most result. The village had to be rebuilt, and if he looked at it, then maybe he could incorporate the Janshin teachings into the lives of the Fenikkusus. That way the Fenikkusu still are in control and that old pope wouldn?t have anything to complain about. 

Kyo let out a groan as he put his head on his work desk, and closed his eyes. His eyes stung in pain as he looked down at the words in front of him, so much paper work had piled up, and the words began to blur into each other. 

He closed his eyes once again, he wanted nothing more to just have a moment of rest. No deadlines, no meetings, just him with himself doing something he loved to do. He wouldn?t have to worry about meetings with old people that looked down on him because he was a kid. He wouldn?t have to deal with paper work, or his family, and more importantly he wouldn?t have to think. About the future, about the past, nor the present, he would just rest.

The world constantly moved and everything was spinning out of control. And he was just sitting there watch it spin, constantly spin until it threw something out at him. The world was on fire, and there was nothing he could do but accept it. Kyo was smart, he knew that if he just asked that someone would come to him. Save him from this feeling, he had his family to support him, but sometimes it was harder than pulling a tooth to talk to them.

The world could still spin, but he wanted to know that someone out there would stop their world?.

Stop anything they would doing and just?.

?Master Kyo?.? There was a slight tap at his door, and Kyo opened his eyes. He looked outside and saw the bright stars, before looking at the door. ?You have a visitor.?

?This late at night, who is it??  Kyo asked the hand maid that was outside

?It?s lady Kei, she wishes to come and visit you.?​
Kei? What was she doing here so late at night? 

?Tell her I?m coming?.? Kyo said as he got up from his desk, something ached in his heart as if it was about to be give something it wanted. Did the gods really want to give him what he wanted? Right now? Was someone listening to his prayers? Or was this a cruel joke?


----------



## Kei (Dec 15, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​

Kei stood in front of the Fenikkusu compound, the cold night air brushed against her skin, as she tried to tame her hand to stay still. She looked up at the night sky, the bright stars and even the moon was full, a perfect time to just relax.  She took a deep breath as she tried to gather her thoughts about why she came here tonight, and so late. Though would it be wrong for her to say she just wanted to see him? She wanted to talk to him? The red hair that became so ingrained into her life?.

She wanted to see it, even if it was just once, up close and personal. Kei wanted to see him, even if it was just for a second, to see how he was doing. So when he came out of the compound, when their eyes met, she felt her breath hitch up in her throat. 

?Kei?It?s late what are you doing out?? He asked in his usual tone of knowing best, Kei tried to smile as she looked at him. Although she couldn?t help but notice, the dark circles under his eyes, and even his hair wasn?t kept.  

?I wanted to see if you are free?? Kei explained, she placed her hands behind her back and smiled up at him warmly. ?I wanted to hang out before I have to go and get some rest. ?

?Only if that?s okay with you!?​
Kei blushed, it was such a selfish request, but it was the truth in one way or another. Kyo wasn?t the type to tell people how he felt, and so she had to go around about way of saying what she wanted to say. Anything to make it easier for him to open up to her, she wanted to get closer to him, and plus she hasn?t seen him in such a long time. Kei felt her eyes grow weaker and she begun to look down at the ground?

?You don?t have too??​
He was busy, he was a clan leader now, and he had so much to do. Kei bit her lip, maybe she was being too selfish, or she was worrying too much. Though was it so wrong of her to want to spend time with him even if it was just a bit. Even if it was just to get him out of the house, and walk around, anything just so he could relax a bit. 

?Yeah?Let?s go.? Kei head shot up as she saw him placed his hand in his pocket, ?Where you want to go??

No matter how much she wanted to fight it, she couldn?t help but let the small smile overcome her. 

?Just, do you mind if we walk around? I found this awesome place. I think you might like it!? She interlaced her fingers in her hand as she looked up at him. Her heart nearly exploded when she saw him smirk at her and nodded his head.

?Alright then, lead the way.? Kyo smiled at her before turning to the hand maid, ?I?ll be home later, organize my papers before I get home, and tell the others. ?

The hand maid smiled as she bowed gently, ?Yes Master Kyo, please be safe on the road tonight. You too, Miss Kei.?

They both smiled at her, before Kei nodded her head, ?We will! I promise I?ll have him back soonish!?

The hand maid smiled as she closed the door to the compound. Kei looked up at Kyo as he neared her, he looked so tired, something in her heart wanted to ask is he sure, but there was a certain part of her that wanted him to herself. 

?Ready?? Kyo asked causing Kei to jump a bit, he smiled before rustling her hair, ?Hey is anyone in there??

?Someone is in there but she is really tired!? Kei laughed

Kyo chuckled and for a minute, it was like nothing happened. Like the world didn?t crash and burn around them, they were still kids, and not people working towards a goal. They still had their whole lives ahead of them, but both of them knew it wasn?t true. However, it didn?t stop them from taking comfort in each other?s presences.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 16, 2014)

Eerin Akarusa
To save an Owl
​
She sighed heavily looking back to Sho and commented, "The owl you struck down is Ijona's son, while it isn't our choice where your spirit goes we can choose to simply have no part in guiding your spirit to wherever it is you are meant to go."

Drawing an arrow she notched it and took aim, "We got simple questions and if what you said is true what purpose is there in hiding it any longer? Who, Why, and Where does the Goddess reside?"

The Kunoichi chuckled lightly to herself, "You Akarusa still calling her that? Hah why not... the owl is prisoner in the vault of glass, as to why that depends on who your workin' for."

Eerin became tense pulling the chakra string further back in a sudden motion demanding, "Explain!"

"Riaku and Hezen believes that Ogama can be destroyed with the use of a ancient blade, they believe April knows the location of this so called weapon and holds the key to recovering it. Truth of the matter is the story is a fabrication to give them hope where there is none, our master needed a way to separate your brother from April without attracting too much attention;

appears to have worked perfectly wouldn't you say?"A wide grin from cheek to cheek taking shape visible through the broken sections of the mask.

"Who..."

"Who do you think? Everything Hatori did in the exams was by design, it forced April to recover the Keystone bringing it out of hiding even going through the trouble of performing a slightly different clone jutsu. You and the ANBU have been played and lost. Master's probably already there now obtaining his deposit."

Eerin released the arrow at this range is merely passed through the skull of their captive landing cleanly into the ground behind. "Bastards trying to make us look bad!"She spoke in that preculiar tongue once again turning to her instincts in a moment of hatred and anguish.

Sho looked on uncomfortably stood above the earth looking at the scene from a distance and having listened in, "No he's just done as she said, we never considered how Hatori got into the exams in the first place... we just assumed he done something that caught the attention of someone important. Suzume, this maybe pre-mature but... if you wish to leave now would be the time. I'm not certain we can defeat the foe we might be facing when we arrive."



*Spoiler*: _1 Hour Prior_ 





The Vault of Glass
The Keystone
​
A circular gateway marked the entrance to the vault, etched into the stone several markings reminiscent to that of a sealing technique. The temple in which he made his first appearance was now a empty void, the battle scars from his first encounter still remained and pulsed with the dark twisted energies of the veil.

Unsurprisingly the gate remained open, and showed signs of both archeological and more thorough means of investigation. Descending down into the vault itself the sound of his footsteps slowly became more and more muffled by the glass crystals that loomed, like moon lit candles they illuminated the halls in silvery light. The light soon dimmed however, and the passage began to open up into a cavernous environment the sound of several feint footsteps could be heard through naturally formed maze that sat before him. 

Thankfully he knew the route well, within one wall was a concealed passage designed in such a way to conceal it against the natural stone formations, passing by the recently deceased shinobi he uttered, "They found their prey." Moving into the exit he glanced back seeing the feint outline of a ghostly entity passing by at a slow uneasy pace.

Next stop the vault itself, he was honestly surprised they made it this far undoubtedly with the help of April. The owls knew this place well after all it was they with his help who created it, the vault was the one weakness between this world and the next, and would ultimately be the first wall to fracture in the coming years but he didn't have the patience to wait.

He came to a sudden halt coming upon the vault, shards and glass panels marked the entryway to what was once his tomb. A barrier lay upon it, no doubt as a means to try and prevent individuals such as himself breaking in beyond he could sense the owl and the stone which she possessed. Pressing his hand forward upon the barrier he smirked feeling his hand beginning to burn against the crimson wall that took shape, "Truly how very unremarkable of you using the techniques of others. No matter what name you go under the ANBU never cease to disappoint me." Taking a step back he began to form hand seals in quick succession the glass began vibrate emitting a deafening screech through the halls.

"... Fools..."April whimpers weakly looking out from the bloodied cage to Riaku.

"Glass Release: Shatter."

The barrier began to crack and crumble at an extremely rapid rate as the vibrations through the glass structure increased until the entirety of the super structure simply collapsed raining shards and fragments of glass around him stepping forth. 

A shinobi was already moving towards him throwing several shuriken in his direction, raising the palm of his hand the shurikens were promptly intercepted by the still falling shards of glass knocking them into the nearby walls each creating a considerable cut within the stonework. 

"Wind Release: Air Bullets."
"Fire Release: Hellfire Barrage."

The chakra arrows coming into contact with the bullets of wind setting them ablaze in blue flames. Several dozen exploding behind Ogama causing the long laid dust to surge up from the landscape and create a cloud, concealing him for a brief moment before two arrows broke through it killing one the other being dodged by Riaku. "Shit."

Ogama come to the bottom step continuing towards his target looking to Riaku, "Thank you for your contribution and returning her to me."

"Bullshit!"Riaku pulling back the bow string of his bow, a surge of chakra pulsing outwards generating a strong wind even before he released it the ground at his feet had shown signs of considerable strain. Once released the wind surged forth knocking Ogama off balance. Creating hand seals he formed a angled plane of glass directly between them, releasing the arrow it hit into the glass before simply being deflected back into him. Resuming his stance he walked up to the cage as the walls and structure of the vault crumbled causing a cave in the arrow detonating with such force to destroy much of what remained around them.

"Hello April."Ogama grinned placing his hand upon the cage shattering it into pieces releasing the owl. April weakly took a bite onto his finger, as she felt him reach under her and pull out the stone, shaking his head at her effort to halt him.


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​
When was the last time he was out of the house just because he wanted to be? Not for business or because he had to keep up appearance, but just set around and just looked around. Taking his own time, and not on anyone?s else? Kyo took a deep breath as he felt his shoulders relax, it?s been too long. The sound of crickets and slight laughter coming from the camping sites, made the cold night walk not seem as lonely as it looked. 

As he looked around he could feel his heart ache, as it remembered the stores that were around this area. The people that run them, the things that they sold, and how early in the morning there were always happy faces. Kyo couldn?t help but look on the pile of rubble and feel as though he lost apart of himself. 

Something ripped through his chest as he looked on, it was gone, everything was gone, and no matter if they rebuilt everything from scratch. The scars that they were left with were still real?

Everything that happened was real?.

And there no amount of praying or crying that could help them?

?Kyo?? The warm voice called out to him, it was so soft that he could barely hear it, but through all of it he did. When he turned around he saw Kei look up at him, her amber eyes were warm as well. As if she knew what he was thinking. ?It?s really cold out, are you sure you are fine??

He looked at her, expecting everything but that. Kei was a worry wart, and even as she looked at him in concern, he was waiting. He knew that it wasn?t that simple, that she didn?t just want to hang out with him, but he didn?t expect how slow she was. He wanted to her just to ask straight up, what she wanted. Although as she looked up at him, he looked down at himself and realized that he was only wearing a regular t-shirt and just some jeans. 

And she was wearing a scarf and long sleeve shirt with pants. Was it that cold? Kyo laughed weakly as he rubbed his head. 

?I?m a Fenikkusu, we naturally radiate heat.? He told her, ?The cold doesn?t really bother us that much.?

Kei looked up at him, before removing her hand from her pocket, ?Really??

She wiggled her fingers, ?Because I?m really cold right now?.?

?Kei?.??​
?So cold Kyo?.? She wiggled her fingers in a creepy manner, before stopping completely, Kyo watched her as she took a couple steps back before flinging herself onto his back and shoving her cold fingers on his back. 

_?HOLY FUCKIN SHIT KEI!?_ Kyo yelled as he jumped but she wrapped her arms around him, he could feel her ice cold finger tips on his back and it made him shiver.

Kei placed her head on his back, ?So warm~? She purred, ?You are right you are really hot.?

Kyo growled underneath his breath, ?And you are fucking cold as shit!?

?You should feel my feet.?

?Keep that shit away from me!?​
Kei let out a snort, before laughing, it was so bubbly as if there was nothing that could go wrong. Kyo looked behind him and saw her laugh, for some reason it brought a smile to his face. Seeing her happy, carefree, and just herself, the world was changing, and yet she was still Kei. She was still the girl he met at the beach?

?Kei?.? He said her name softly, but almost like a cat she perked up and looked up at him. ?You warm yet??

Kei jumped before placing her hand on her face, ?I?m good! I?m great!? She removed her hand from his back and took a couple of steps back.

?Sorry~ Kind of got ahead of myself!? She laughed weakly, and yet he saw her blushing no matter how dark it was he saw it. The tinge of red in her cheeks as her blue hair cupped her face, when she looked up at him with that look of hers, he couldn?t help but smile.

He grabbed both of her hands and gave them a tight squeeze in between his, ?You need gloves and a hat, where are they??

Kei smiled as she looked at him, rolling her eyes and pulling her hands away, ?Don?t need them, not that cold!? She said puffing out her chest and looking up him. For some reason he loved it, the reaction he could get out of her, and only her.  The way her dash side to side, because she couldn?t look at him with confidences, she wore her heart out on her sleeves like she always did. The fun thing about that is, her face or her actions would always reveal her true self. 

Even now, she was fidgeting under his gaze and he was trying so hard not to laugh. Though it was so easy to tease her, was this what it was like to bully someone? If that was the case, he didn?t mind being her personal bully. The way she moved and she struggled to find words to talk to him with, it was so rewarding. 

?Well?Um?We?We should go!? Kei said dodging his gaze once again, and turning to walk again in the direction they were going in. She covered her face with the scarf with her face, ??I told them I would have you back!?

Kyo chuckled to himself as he reached out for her hand once more causing her to jump, _?Alright lead the way~?_


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​
He was having too much fun at her expense! The boy knew what he was doing and she hated when he played innocent! He was being horrible to her, and she hated it! Though it wasn?t as if he was doing things like torturing her, even if it felt like it, or was he was being cruel, however every second felt cruel. Each moment was her personal torture, but somewhere in her heart she didn?t mind. She didn?t mind one second, actually she kind of enjoyed it, but she wasn?t going to let him think that as he tightly gripped her hand.

?You are having way too much fun.? She complained underneath her breath, she heard him chuckle and close the distances between them rubbing his arm against her shoulders. ?So mean!?

?Don?t like a bit of public display of?.affection~? He purred causing her face to turn bright red, and almost snapping to turn to him. They looked at each other before Kyo snorted letting go of her hand to start laughing, he wrapped his arms around his stomach. ?Oh my god your face Kei!!! It?s perfect!!!?

What was that supposed to mean!? She took a deep breath, and Kyo laughed even harder. 

?Oh my god you look like a puffer fish!!!? He cried out harder, tears running down his cheeks as he looked and pointed at her. She puffed her cheeks out to their fullest as she snorted and looked away. The sounds of his laughter, knowing that she was able to make him smile and laugh, even if it was just a little bit, warmed her heart. She was proud of herself?.In some way she was proud of making him smile?

?Kei, turn around.? Kyo told her, and when she looked at him, she was greeted with him mushing her cheeks together. 

?Ow!? Kei let out a small yelp as her cheeks stung, ?Couldn?t you be a bit gentler??

Kyo looked around before looking back down at her, ?Nope~?

Kei let out a defeated sigh before looking at him. That cocky grin, even if his hair was a bit messy or their were bags under his eyes. That smile really brightens his face, and made him look like his age, rather than an old man. Though she knew, that as soon as she is done, that she was going to have to go back to work, and so did he. 

?Kyo?? She called out to him, he gave her a questioning look, before she smiled weakly, ?Thank you?.For spending time with me.?

She blushed as she slid her hair behind her ears, ?Thank you??

?Everything been a bit hectic around here lately and sometimes I know we get busy.? Kei looked down at the ground before looking back at him, ?Though it made me so happy that you said yes! It made me really happy! So thank you!?

Kyo looked at her and she wondered what he was thinking at this point. Was she being weird? She wanted to know even if it was for a second. Kyo smiled back at her, that genuine smile that made her heart skip a beat. That smile that she didn?t get to see very much, but she knew that he heard her words. And that made her happy, as long as that smile was on his face, nothing could get her down.

?Thank you?.? He responded back, his voice was gentle and there wasn?t an ounce of that cocky voice that he was custom respond to her with. He ran his hands through his hair, ?For spending time with me too?.I appreciate it very much.?

Kei couldn?t help but let her smile dominate her face?.

?What are friends for??​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 16, 2014)

> *Mission Title:* The Dragon Prince
> *Rank:* A
> *Area:* Land of Scales, Fire Country
> *Description:* _A group is needed to set out towards the Land of Scales, The only place in the world where large reptiles and dragon like creatures can be found. Highly mountainous it is one of the Fire Country's more dangerous areas. In this great majestic land your job is to protect the "Reptilian" Shaman, Koga, Who is to be inaugurated a week from the mission's beginning. Dangerous criminals have targeted the man?s life and you are to ensure he arrives safely at the inauguration hall._​



*Yuuko Shinohara*
*A-Rank: The Dragon Prince*

_Sexy Bodyguard Adventures I_

_Tora-ne,

You should be getting home soon but I need to leave for the Fire Country for a mission. I?ll be home in a couple of weeks, probably before Haru-ni returns. I?ve left some food on the fridge so please don?t resort to eating out all the time. Cook for yourself!

Love,
Yuuko_

?Tch?!? Tora crumpled the little post it note and threw it at the trash. Rushing for the phone, she dialed a number she knew by heart and impatiently waited for them to pick up. Not given whoever was on the other line an opportunity to speak, she rushed out her order. ?Yeah, I want a double king size burger with king sized fries and whatever?s your biggest sized apple pie with some coke too.? Without anything else to add she turned off the call, shoved the phone away and went to seat in front of the door to wait for her food. She hadn?t said the address but she hadn?t needed to either; she was famous among the junk food restaurants around Kumogakure.

-

Meanwhile, Yuuko was getting off the train to Konoha with her trusty backpack and mission scroll in hand. This was going to be her first escort mission and while she was a little bit nervous, she was sure it would be alright. She had a team to back her up and under Tora?s and Haru?s 24h guidance, Yuuko had finally started to lose her aversion to fighting. She was proud of herself and how brave she was getting. But it?s not as if it was hard to stop fearing everything else when you went through what she experienced. Along with her new found courage also came maturity and confidence in her abilities which threw her na?ve persona to the deepest shadows of her mind.

However, no matter how much of a grown she had become in the time she had lived with her new family, Yuuko still couldn?t help the butterflies that took flight inside her belly when she thought that this was her first escorting, and not an easy one at that. Nevertheless she stomped over her nervousness and took a look at the streets of Konoha as she walked by.

Even though it was the most famous village in the shinobi world due to its might, success and powerful Kage, the girl had never actually set foot in it before. Much like fire itself, the village itself bustled with activity. The streets were full of people to the point where it was kind of hard to tell where she should go next and, surprisingly, there didn?t seem to exist a dominant physical characteristic. But the diversity didn?t stop there, as if having different traits wasn?t enough, Yuuko still had to see two people wearing similar clothing styles. Everyone seemed to have a completely different fashion sense and yet they were all incredibly well dressed.

In the end, she could tell Konoha was probably one of the richest shinobi villages of their times and that was certainly something to take into account for the future.   

Out of everything she thought of as attractive in the hidden village, the memorial stone, the Academy, the carved Hokage faces?there were only two buildings Yuuko would gladly give her hands to visit: the Konohagakure public library and the Sakura Haruno Medical School. All the scrolls, books and knowledge beckoned her to say _screw it_ to the mission and spend the rest of her week there. Unfortunately, duty called and it was with a heavy heart and equally heavy feet that the girl moved to the Hokage tower, where she would meet her team and client.

Someone was already there, a shinobi old enough to be her father with a cranky expression on his face. Yuuko was ready to pass him by but stopped dead on her tracks when he looked at her and signaled for her to come closer. He was rather short, around her size, with a large nose through which he constantly sniffed as if he had some sort of allergy.

?Yuuko Shinohara, yes? I was expecting you.? His voice was nasal and posh in such a way even the pacifist girl couldn?t help get pissed at. ?Hm. Yes. Well, sit. We shall wait for the others to arrive. Surely you know about the mission already??

He looked at her as if he thought himself superior. Was he racist towards her Kumogakure background? She?d break his nose and make a necklace out of his teeth if he had a problem with her beautiful home. ?Yes, sir,? she answered through greeted teeth.

?Hm. Yes. Well, sit girl, I said sit!? When raised, his voice turned high pitched and generally unpleasant and she swallowed down her strong desire to follow whatever evil plans she had for him and sat down against the wall. He hadn?t even introduced himself. Talk about rude. She could only hope the rest of the team would be a little bit easier to deal with.​


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​

No matter how much she complained or threw a fit, she never once let go of his hand. She held it tighter and yet it almost like his hands was being squeezed by pillows. They were so soft, even though she stayed behind to help with rebuilding it was like she didn?t once touch those scarps that they use to call building. They filled the night air with just casual talk, about work, about people, and how it was getting cold. Even though he was waiting for her to bring up what she really wanted, it was nice not being forced to talk about the things going about their lives. 

Just for once, even as the world spun out of control, this moment he felt like everything was slowing down, even for a minute. He didn?t feel like he was being pulled along, but going at his own pace, with his own way of thinking. 

?Ah we are almost there.? Kei snapped him from his thoughts, letting go of his hand he looked up at her, they were in the rural part of the village up in the mountains. Fuzenkagure was all about traditional values, and it up held most of them while still trying to keep up with the rest of black. So there was a slight disconnect between the bustling city and the mountain village. 

Though that didn?t mean it was safe from the wreckage of the attack. Many of the houses were caved in, wrecked with debris. The fields that were used to grow crops and flowers, were completely over turned, it was completely different from what he was saw growing up and now. Kei walked over debris before disappearing over a slight hill. What did she have to show him in this place? What could there possibly be here?

?Kyo, over here!? He saw her wave her arms, Kyo made his way up the hill and for a minute there was nothing that compared to the scene he saw.

​
?Beautiful isn?t it?? Kei asked her hands behind her back as the fireflies danced around the lake, ?I found it during break, and thought about, how nice it would be to take you here.?

Kyo couldn?t say anything, he didn?t know whether to be thankful or what. Words caught in his throat as he looked at the shining lake. The beauty of the moon reflected on the lake, and for a minute he remembered seeing this scene before. With his mother?.

?A lot of things happened?.And a lot of things changed?.? Kei continued, before looking out at the lake, ?But I want you to know that we will always support you?.I?I will always support you.?

?Things will get tougher? A lot tougher, and it will seem like the world is caving in on you.? Kei took a deep breath as she got in front of him, her eyes burning with passion.

?But I?ll always be there! Always! To support you! To watch you grow! To slap you when you need a firm hand to the face!?​
Kyo heart thumped in his chest, this idiot?.

This idiot didn?t know what she was saying?

?So do what you need to do, fight a good fight! No matter what everyone is here to support you!? Kei bit her lip, ?We are a village and we stand together!?

Kei pumped her fist into the air

_?We are strong! We will rise again!?_​
Kyo smiled as she turned to the lake, ?You hear that world! We aren?t down for the count yet!? She yelled to the lake but then she covered her mouth

?Just?Just?give us a moment, and we will show you what we are made of??​
Yeah?She was the biggest idiot


----------



## Hollow (Dec 16, 2014)

> *Name:* Stop the Poachers!
> *Rank:* B
> *Location:* Mushroom Forest, Rock Country
> *Description:* Deep in the giant Mushroom forests of the rock country where magic seems as those who enter it live a village of giant Raccoons. Having lived peacefully hand in hand with mother nature they now face an ominous threat in the form of poachers who have taken to kidnapping and skinning the Raccoon People alive. Selling their pelts on the black market for money. Hiring the Ninjas the village chief hopes the slaughter will end.​



*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank: Stop the Poachers!*

_Save The Raccoon People! I_

?A B-rank?? Yuuko mumbled while rereading the scroll with the information about the mission. This was her first mission in a while and, somehow, she had been assigned a B-rank.

She was currently sitting in the kitchen?s table, Tora and Haru each at her side providing her with different points of view. ?She shouldn?t go,? Haru argued against Tora decisively. ?You shouldn?t go, Yuuko-chan,? he turned to the girl and she lowered her eyes to the text again, pondering with a troubled face.

?Don?t be an idiot, Haru, this is a great opportunity for her,? Tora argued right, looking at her nails with an uninterested, bored expression. ?You must go Yuuko. It?s about time you get active again.?

The girl was about to say she might just refuse it since she really didn?t feel ready but Haru suddenly got up and banged his hands on the small table. ?I won?t allow her to go alone on a B-rank mission all by herself! It?s too dangerous!? He shouted loud enough the neighbors could probably hear, not that they would actually care. They were probably already used to it. That didn?t stop Yuuko from trying to calm him down a bit though; it could get kind of embarrassing for her.

?Then just go with her,? the brunette answered as if it was the most natural thing to do. The girl raised her hands and shook her head frantically, ready to refuse such an idea. Having a jounin like Haru just drop whatever he?s working on to come on a mission with a genin wasn?t the best idea ever. But the jounin spoken of just put his hands on her shoulders and nodded decisively as Tora got up and left, probably to take a nap given her multiple yawns.

-

?Haru-ni, you really don?t have to do this,? Yuuko told him not for the first time since they arrived. And much like the other times, she didn't get an answer.

The pair stood in front of the mushroom forest which stretched far and wide. It was said to be one of the most beautiful forests in the world, straight out of a fairy tale and, when Yuuko passed its first few trees, she realized why. The trees all stood close together but not enough that some streams of light didn?t pass through, setting a somewhat mystique ambience to the area. Every beck and corner was filled with life and activity: little rabbits could be seen hopping from place to place along with other animals, the birds were harder to spot but their songs echoed everywhere she went. At one time, her teammate stopped her in her tracks and pointed beyond a couple of trees where a majestic deer stood tall, looking at them.

?It?s strange how they?re not afraid,? Yuuko commented, whispering so she wouldn?t give the animals a reason to actually be scared. Haru, however, didn?t seem worried about such a thing as he spoke loud and clear.

"This forest is protected by the raccoon villagers, they ensure every animal is safe from harm,? he explained, not taking his eyes away from the deer who just calmly stared back at the pair. ?It?s considered a safe haven for all species for that reason.?

?Even humans?? She asked a little skeptical given the mission?s circumstances. Haru laughed and patted her head.

?Yeah, even humans.? He moved away, signaling the end of the conversation and Yuuko quickly followed behind, taking a look at the map she had researched before a peek every now and then to ensure they were headed the right direction.

The Raccoon Village was situated deep in the forest, in an open clearing through which a nice little stream ran through. All the little storybook like huts were completely shut to the world and, much to the girl?s disappointment, no raccoons were in sight. There were a lot of tools and general items lying around that made it look like the little villagers had left in a hurry. ?They probably sensed us as soon as we entered the forest,? Haru explained while looking at one of the huts himself. ?Can?t blame them from hiding from any human after what they?ve been through.?

Yuuko frowned but nodded. Poor little animals, needing to constantly hide all the time, she felt bad for them. 

?Leave my children alone you wretched poachers!? A high pitched voice sounded from above. Looking behind, Yuuko saw a group of large raccoons standing on one of the roofs with straw hats and shabby looking wooden swords in their little paws.

?Yeah!? A much cuter voice emerged from behind them and soon a little raccoon came out into view with the same straw hat, an extra red cape over his shoulders and dragging a sword of his own behind. ?Leave us alone!?

*?Pocchi!!?* The large raccoon that had spoken earlier screamed. ?You?re supposed to be home with baba you prick!?

?Eh?but I wanna help you beat up the bad guys?? Pocchi answered, waving his arms all around and nearly hitting the other grown raccoons with his sword.

Haru was scratching the back of his head, apparently not really knowing what he was supposed to do during such a situation so Yuuko took the lead. ?We?re shinobi from the Land of Lightning, mister! We?re here to stop the poachers,? she explained, digging the mission scroll from her back pouch to show it to the villagers.

?Oh, why didn?t you say so?? The raccoon jumped down from the roof and walked towards them, extending his paw for both shinobi to shake. It was a unique experience, shaking a raccoon?s paw? ?My name is To, I?m the elder raccoon of the village,? he introduced himself before calling out. ?It?s safe to come out, my children! These are our saviors!?

More raccoons than Yuuko would think fit into the huts came out of their hiding spots, trapping the team in a circle of their kind. There were all kinds of raccoons, brown, grey, black?she couldn?t really tell gender apart but some of them were even wearing some simple accessories like flower crowns and little tongs around their raccoon waists. Haru moved a little closer as some of the raccoons, the little ones, approached them with curiosity shining in their eyes. ?Come inside, my dears,? To invited with grand gestures towards one of the largest huts. ?I will tell you our tales of woe while you eat and rest from your long journey.?​


----------



## Laix (Dec 16, 2014)

EDIE
THE _PRINCE_, THE _PRINCESS _AND A FEW _FROGS_
♡

​
As a kunoichi, there's a certain standard I must maintain.

Not only am I one of the most powerful girls to have ever walked this earth but I'm also one of the most beautiful. That's why, even on missions and in the midst of combat, I must _always_ be looking my best.

I mean, just imagine Edie Nakano being photographed wearing some hideous standard Konoha attire, looking like every other shinobi out there and being prevented from glowing like the bright star I am! It's an unbearable thought, isn't it? Don't worry, I've done my best to ensure that nightmare won't become a reality. 

For this mission in particular, we're going to be escorting some faux-prince to some irrelevant place or something like that. I didn't pay much attention; I was more interested in the location which was the 'Land of Scales' (goodness knows what _that_ is) in the Country. Discerning your destination and its climate is the most crucial part of dressing for missions as a kunoichi. You need to dress for the weather but also dress fashionably and comfortably. I can't be going on a mission to Sunagakure in platform heels and a fox fur coat. Not only would the sand absolutely ruin my shoes but I'd sweat like a hooker before a priest. 

In the end, I settled for something that ticks all the boxes - a black vest top underneath a white camo-print style hoodie with strawberry pink and grey patches alongside a black choker to accentuate the running theme of dark over white. Since my beautiful Fire Country can often flip between warm, mild and cold it's best to have something that allows me to bounce between those weather conditions. Along with a pair of super-tight black shorts, I felt like trying out these cute pair of combat boots I got from Chō Chō's winter collection. At first I thought they was too manly but in the end I think they-

"You're finally here. What took you so long?"

Okay, I apologise for that interruption but some old fart just stopped my fashion lesson. He looks, as I said, like an old fart with scruffy brown hair and teeth discolored from a smoking addiction. I could smell the fresh smoke blackening his lungs threatening to affect my own healthy pair, summoning a sneer across my face and step back from this social car crash.

"_Excuse me?_ Firstly, don't get too close when talking to me. I know you don't mind prematurely aging yourself with cigarettes but I want to retain my beauty without resorting to surgery or ninjutsu, okay?"

The man raised his eyebrow as if I spoke another language. 

"I was talking about the mission you idiot. One of your companion's already here and she traveled all the way from Kumogakure."

Kumogakure? I peeked behind him to get a glance of this earlybird only to see a somewhat familiar face. Remember a month or so ago when my father sent me to Kumogakure on a mission to make friends? And there was that girl there, she had the mother with the shoddy cafe who served warmed-up cheesecake and kept touching me? Yeah, _her_. I took her to Chō Chō's and spent some of my hard-inherited money on making her over yet here she is, sat in the corner like a quiet bunny looking just as messy as she did before my divine intervention. If it wasn't for this dog barking in my face I'd drag her back kicking and screaming to the mall.

Flashing her a friendly-ish smile, I then turned my attention back to the rude mutt before me.

"Well I'm so sorry I'm late to his mission! Maybe next time I'll leave the house without thinking about what I'm going to wear!"

He blinked for a moment, yet again looking like I was talking some foreign language. 

"Hello? Did I fucking stutter?"

"I'm going to hit the Hokage for setting me up with this bimbo..."

_Bimbo?_ I may have only been awake for the past two hours and I may have not had my morning fruit shake yet but I can still knock a bastard back into his mother's crotch.

Chuckling almost sarcastically, I brushed my bangs away from my face. 

"Now I know you're not talking to me, because if you were, then-"

"Then _what?_ You're gonna throw a tantrum and run to daddy? Well I'm sorry but I'm the Jōnin in charge for this mission and daddy isn't going to help or change that."

I  for a moment. Now I was the one unsure of what to say after hearing that.Did he really just spout the same old shit I hear from every one of my haters? I mean, I expect to hear this crap from people my age or younger but this old dog who needs to collect his retirement check before he dies by a clich? is really pushing it.

"Alright!" I beamed, clasping my hands together. Walking straight past him, I continued. "I'm going to pretend I didn't hear that for your own good, okay? When you're ready to apologise, I'll be waiting over there." Taking a seat next to Yuuko, my legs crossed and my lip rolled with a frustrated glare into space.

He then muttered something under his breath. I didn't quite catch it but it sounded like some kind of sarcastic half-hearted threat.

"Sorry, I didn't catch that. Care to repeat?"

Bravely, he responded with honesty. 

"Yeah - You're going to be left hanging if you think I'm apologizing."

"And _you're _going to be left hanging from a tree."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 16, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A Sordid Affair, Part 2










​
I walked up to the podium steadily and cooly, and looked down at my audience. His friends and family, all gathered around. Attentively listening. I wasn't usually one to get nervous, but the more I thought about it, the more I started getting second thoughts about this whole thing. Would I be able to do him justice? Could I trust myself to say everything? Doubtful, but this was something I needed to do. I owed Makoto that much, at least. This was no time to get cold feet. 

Somewhat apprehensively, I cleared my throat with a light cough and allowed myself to finally face all those gathered at the funeral once more. There was a cold wind breeze blowing through the area. Strange, seen as though the Sun was still out. Though, I supposed this was as perfect a weather as any to begin a sappy eulogy. 

"Makoto Ha was my best friend," I stated, with a momentary pause to make sure my voice could hold. Thankfully, it did. 

"Always smiling, always beaming, he was a guy who was always eager to pull you into his little rhythmic life - whether you liked it or not." I gave a smirk in spite of myself, suddenly reminded of the earlier days of my friendship. How he would always drag me at inhuman hours in the morning to go train, and how I would be completely exhausted from all the sparring matches by the time I got home. 

"But I learned to be able depend on him as a friend. He once told me back in the Chūnin Exams, that I was a 'good guy', that he trusted me to lead our group to victory. I did. Yet, nothing we achieved back then would have been possible without him. He was a valuable fighter, and was willing to act as bait when nobody else was. He saved my life more times than _I can even count_. If I've got any regrets over the course of my career, it's the fact that I was never able to repay the favour." All those times he looked out for me. Against Ogama, against the dragon. And it was because of my own faulty strategy that he ended up dying. 

I fell silent, feeling my voice begin to grow quieter. I needed to finish this, though. And so, with a deep breath, I continued once more. "I might be a 'good guy', but Makoto Ha was more than just a good guy. He was... the best," I ended.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 16, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*A-Rank: The Dragon Prince*

_Sexy Bodyguard Adventures II_

Pleasantly surprised at seeing Edie, Yuuko sprouted a sincere grin and waved as her friend had a show down with their assigned Jounin. Seriously, the man was the biggest douche she had ever met, it’s like being ugly somehow gave him the right to have a rotten personality too. “Well,” the girl mused quietly when the blonde sat next to her. “If you look like an ass, you gotta act like an ass.”

“What was that?” He suddenly turned towards her with a fuming red face.

“Nothing, nothing!” Yuuko laughed, waving her hands in front of her. 

She really wasn’t expecting to see Edie and, some way or another, seeing her as polished and shining as she had been when she visited Kumogakure…it made the girl a bit self conscious about her own appearance, which she had been heavily neglecting. Thinking it was always better late than never, she tied her messy hair back in a ponytail and adjusted her clothes so they would fit better against her body. 

With that out of the way she turned to Edie and smiled again. Even if the jounin was terrible, she could at least count on the fact that she had good team members. That was a big relief. She couldn’t imagine what would have happened if she had to complete such a long mission with various copies of that man. That actually made her wonder about something else though.

“What’s made of our third member?” She asked with the fakest smile she could muster upon her face.

“Oh, she,” he answered with his nose high in the air and a flip of his wrist. “She’s probably still in the hot springs…”

The hot springs? Well, of course Konoha also had its own but a trip there sounded absolutely delicious at the moment. It would be totally worth ditching their guardian and heading there wouldn’t it? But Yuuko didn’t want to get her blonde friend in trouble, that would be a terrible idea! So she just leaned back and got a pack of raspberry filled cookies from inside her backpack. Never too early for a snack. Of course she offered some to Edie before taking a couple of them for herself and placing the pack back in its due place. 

“No!” She shouted, suddenly getting up with determination shining in her eyes. “I won’t sit here quietly while such lovely water waits for me to bathe in it! I will take our team mate’s example and go give myself a refreshing treat!”

“Where the hell do you think you’re going!” The jounin called when he saw she was actually going to follow through with her inspiring thoughts. He moved to grab her and force her to sit back down. “Get down, Shinohara!”

“Oh shut up,” she spat right back at him, shoving one of her cookies inside his open, stinking mouth. “Here, eat the cookie, absorb its cuteness and get yourself a brand new personality!”  

That said she motioned at Edie to come with her and set off for the hot springs with a nice, luxury, long bath in mind.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 16, 2014)

*Main Timeline*

*Ren Houki*
Emancipation of Everything, Part 1​
The invitation to Edie Nakano's promotion gala wasn't something Ren Houki was particularly enthused about receiving, nor was it something he was particularly enthused to even go to. Truth be told, he wasn't even sure why he was even attending this thing in the first place. Something to ease his mind off of everything that happened? Something to do, seen as though the Family Trials were going to be postponed? Surely, the ball which was purported by the media to be the 'biggest social event of the year' would at least one of those two boxes?

"At least I can finally put those outfits I got from Chō Chō's to use now," the Houki idly muttered as he looked himself up in the mirror. A tailour fit navy suit, crisp pale blue shirt with a pair of subtle cufflinks and some dark brown lace-up shoes. His hair was kept neatly slicked back; nothing too bold or eye-catching. He'd let Edie do that.

The evening had begun to set in now, the orange sunset which marked the end of the afternoon slowly easing away under the fresh hues of purple. It looked like a bright bruise in the sky. It'd gotten colder, too. There was a noticeable nip in the air that sent goosebumps rippling through Ren's skin. His suit provided little to no protection against the chilly winds of winter nor the frigid temperature. 

He strode towards his car, parked a few metres away from his house. The black steel felt frosty under his touch, and the interior of the car felt equally icy once he got inside. The journey to the Nakano Manor couldn't have been more than a twenty minute walk at most, but he was in no mood to journey by foot while wearing such uncomfortable clothes. Besides, the car - chilly as it was - provided at least some protection from nature's wintry grasp.

With a quick turn of the key, the engine gave a hearty pur and a subdued wave of heat washed over the inside. Ren gave a small sigh of relief, allowed himself a moment to relax in the leather seat and to warm up, then drove off.


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​
She didn?t know what she was doing anymore, somewhere along the line she got lost in her own world, or his, and forgot what she set out to do. Though when she looked at him, she found herself wondering what he was thinking. Maybe she was bit too childish or maybe she didn?t say the right words, but he didn?t say anything. He just looked at her as if he knew what was going through her mind. That knowing look of his, she wondered what was behind it, she wanted to curiously pick at him until he spilled his heart out to her, but it didn?t seem as though that was going to happen. So she just ended up looking at him?.

?Um, sorry, it?s just that when I?m feeling down and stuff, I like to know that someone is there for me.? Kei mumbled to herself, ?I know you have your family, but you have me and the village too.?

Kyo closed his eyes and sighed, ?You really are a big idiot?? He told her causing her to pout, but he opened them and smiled at her warmly, ?But I appreciate it?I appreciate what you are trying to do.?

Was there something wrong with her words? She wanted to know how he felt, but she held back. Kei wanted him to naturally come to her and feel at ease with telling her how he felt.  She bit her lip and looked away from him, was that too much to ask? Was it wrong for her to want to feel closer to him?  Her heart felt crushed and the words that he said seemed to play on repeat in her head.  

?I?I just felt as though times were rough right about now, and I wanted to let you know?.? Kei turned away from him for some reason telling him what was in her heart. ?Never mind??

Maybe she was being too emotional, maybe she was thinking too much, and maybe he already knew.  Kei looked out at the lake, is this being dishearten? Feeling lost and adrift? She clutched her heart, maybe she should have never done it, but she felt something hang around her neck. 

?Idiot?Why are you upset? I?m saying thank you.? Kyo mumbled as he nuzzled his chin on top of his head. His body pressed up against her and she felt him bringing her back into him. ?It?d made me very happy.?

Her heart slammed and crashed against her rib cage, as if it got into a freak car accident leaving only wreckage in its quake, but she smiled as she tried to gather the pieces. 

?You did something like this for me, and you took time out of your schedule for me, so how can I not be happy?? Kyo asked as he gave her a slight squeeze. 

Kei tried her hardest to smile, but it wouldn?t come. She wasn?t sad, she was far from it, but it seemed like her body and her mind were two completely different things at this point. She wanted to cry, and call him an idiot for making her think that she did something wrong. Though on the other hand, he said he was happy. She made him happy! Her heart swelled up in her chest and burst into tiny pieces because she was able to do that.

?Kyo?? Kei almost choked, she felt him look down at her, ?Can we stay like this a bit longer?.?

?Mmm??

?It?s cold?And you are really warm, so?please let?s stay like this a bit longer.?​


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​

The world could continue on its same path, it could spin wildly and faster, as long as he could have moments like these. If he could have moments like these, then he was happy. If he could just rest like this, he could be really happy. Shooting the breeze or just staying like this, silently taking in the world around him, he could keep up with the pace of the world. Even if it was just by stumbling along, he felt he could keep up. And it was all because of this idiot, he felt this way.

The idiot with blue medium length hair and amber eyes, who was currently situated between his legs and in his arms, and smelled like the sea even though she hasn?t went in a long time. Kyo smiled as her hair tickled his nose, almost like a scent he couldn?t get enough of, he buried his nose into her hair, receiving a small giggle in return.

?New shampoo?? He asked smelling the hazelnut and another scent he couldn?t possibly tell. 

?Yeah, I forgot what it called but some girls I know recommended it to me.? She responded almost like she didn?t want to break the silent atmosphere between them.  He looked down at her, her eyes were closed and her hands were placed on his as if she didn?t want him to let go. This idiot, she couldn?t possibly know how she looked to him at this moment. Her pouty lips with a bit of lip gloss, amplifying how pouty they were, he noticed her flawless complexion, probably foundation. Was this really just a walk?

She opened her eyes and it like staring down a pool of gold, ??.? She opened her mouth to say something but closed it before looking away. 

?Your hair?It?s really curly, it?s cute.? She snickered, was that really what she wanted to say? Kyo moved his arm and for a second he felt her squeeze gently, he tugged the ends of her hair.

?Your hair is getting longer.? Kyo took note, yeah the world was still moving and spinning, and they were changing. Kei ran her fingers through her hair, ?What??

??.I don?t know what to do with it??

?Grow it out. You?ll look good with long hair??​
Kei looked up at him and laughed, ?Thank you mister hair designer.?

?You are welcome miss shrine maiden.?​
They were growing up, and no matter how much there were things that he wished didn?t change. There was one thing that he couldn?t fight and that was them maturing. Her hair wasn?t the only thing he noticed, her hips had grown wider, and chest was slightly bigger. That high pitch voice she had when they first met was mellowing out into something softer.  Those amber eyes were sharper,  and he swore she had gotten a bit taller.

Was this the same girl he met when they were at the beach? 

?Kei.? He called out to her, and she looked up at him, waiting for a question. He shook his head, maybe it was his mind playing tricks on him, ?Nothing??

That girl was this girl?.

?Maybe we can make this our secret base?? Kei said out loud a slight blush twinge across her face, ?You know just the two of us, to escape everything, even for a second. I think that would be nice?I don?t think rebuilding will come this far out, and no one really come out here. So how about it??

Kyo looked down at her for a minute her eyes filled with so much hope, that he couldn?t help but want to crush it, but he smiled and nudged her head.

?Sure that does sound nice.?​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 16, 2014)

*Hisashi*

*The Screwier of The Rich Daughter*

With the eyes that I bear I knew that this wasn’t any kind of illusion before me looking at the person across from me with grin of happiness and shock. In front of me was as clear as day, in the flesh and blood, was indeed Zell of all people. The fact of the matter was I was so surprised at seeing this silver haired brother of mine was for the simple fact that I didn’t really thing we were ever going to meet one another again. Our first meeting took place in some funky realm called the White Hot Room, a place shrouded in mystique. It was somehow occupied by an ancestor of mine who had called me there through our bond of blood, the Rimen Sharingan and who hadn’t exactly gotten the memo at just outdated his attire was. 

But the difference in our meeting up in this place was the fact that unlike me, who was called, Zell had actually voluntarily entered this place. Now why he decided to do such a thing? Perhaps he was searching for something, an answer, a calling, an understanding maybe? Though I found it simpler to think his brain was possibly rattled because of this lady with massive mammaries who asked me to look for him might’ve let him motorboat between those voluptuous mounds of mighty…uh, hm, anyway, long story short. A moment like that changes you, when you only have one other person to depend on, to place your life in their hands, a bond begins and needless to say we perhaps had a connection deeper than even we understood thanks to that Room. 

However I had nearly forgot that we weren’t the only people here, the rather tomboyish looking chick had spoken up and pretty much ran over our little reunion and sped up of gathering to the food, snacks and mission talk. Now I didn’t exactly have a problem with a woman taking the reins, which she was, and practically act like the leader of a team, but I was sure I knew Fuzen better than any of these two. Regardless before I could say anything as I sat by rather silent and listen to Zell and her begin to talk about some of the happenings that was going around. The mentioning of the tense relationship between both White and Black because of the invasion by Iwagakure was just more fuel for me to stay particularly quiet.

“I’m sure you’ve noticed him before, will be following us all the time and we only need to point out the culprit for our mission to be complete."

Yuuko, which was her name, pointed in a sly manner to the all too conspicuous man that couldn’t even hide from the three blind mice. I was kind of funny really but I could probably relate a bit if I had a daughter. Going so out of the way to find out who had his daughter open the tunnel for the train to run through at mach speed and leave her with a chill that made her soul shiver every time she thought about. Yup, I can totally understand since I’ve been many of target you see. Yet from the look of my rather pretty friend’s face, I got the feeling he wasn’t exactly too happy with the situation at hand.

"Wait can we pause for a second Yuuko, I'm not really comfortable with someone I don't know following me. That's crazy and I know crazy, my mom never let me walk to school and when she finally relented she would hide behind the trees and bushes. This guy isn't my mother and the premise of an old guy following us so he can probably kill some kid, that's way too creepy. Sounds like bad news pedo bear to me really."

The tea I was drinking nearly spurt out my mouth, some even ran down my upper lip having expelled from my nose. His mom use to hide and trees and bushes when he walked to school, wow, I’ll definitely mentally note to not only ask about that later for the full juicy details, but also rib him every single chance I get from here on out. Just too great of an opportunity to pass up. 

"I'm not exactly sure what I'm suggesting, but I guess what I'm asking is if you guys really are ok doing all the leg work so this guy can probably murder our target. I think of this guy just apologizes to the girl we can resolve all of this peacefully, right Hisashi?

I guess all eyes were on me now, so I carefully cleared my throat and firmly placed my hand on Zell’s shoulder. It was a nonverbal sign for him to listen to what I was going to say very closely as it was of the utmost importance at this very moment. I looked at him, then at Yuuko, before staring back at him and then finally back at Yuuko. 

“First things first ol pal of life and death of mine, never and I mean never, start off any sort of conversation about how your mother use to ninja her way through bushes and trees to watch you off to school. That’s a BIG No, especially when there’s a chick involved.” A little piece of advice for the guy as I patted him on the shoulder. 

“Other than that, I can kinda sorta see where you’re coming from, but flipping the coin over, it is this rich bozo’s daughter. As a person who personally knows about the female anatomy, forward and backward, we’re a man with a daughter worse nightmare. I mean take this as an example and then think…” I made a small circle with my fingers before shoving my entire fist and arm through it, repeatedly.

“You’re first reaction if you found out that was your mom?”​


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​
She could spend the whole night like this with him. How warm he was and how tightly he wrapped his arms around her, made her heart jump so many ways and over long distances. It hurt, this pain in her chest, but this is the pain she wanted. The pain that came with too much happiness, the pain of spending time with someone that she considered close, this pain that she seemed to enjoy. The pain she wanted only come from him, Kei let out a sigh, she was growing to become a really weird woman. She smiled gently to herself, but then looked out on the lake.

?I think it?s time to go.? Kei told him, for a minute he didn?t answer, was he asleep? Although he replied with a soft grunt which made her smile, as she got up and turned to him. She smiled warmly, holding her heart on her sleeves. ?Let?s meet here again, alright??

Kyo nodded his head as she grabbed his hand and pulled him up from the ground. When she looked up at him, she realized how tall he was. How wide his shoulders were and his hands were so big. She looked at them and compared them to hers, they seemed so strong, so protective, and so warm compared to hers. She held his hands in hers before looking up at him, and smiling gently?

?You ready?? She asked

Again, it was like he was processing something, but he took his hand away from her and dropped it to his side as he looked at her. 

?Kei?.? He called out to her. Though this was different this had a hint of urgency to it, as if he wanted to talk to her. ?You know I appreciate what you did for me tonight?.?

Kei laughed gently, ?It?s only a small thing, I was just worried about you, and plus I wanted to spend some time with you. So it?s really no big deal.?

As she said that she caught a glimpse of pain etched across his face, did she say something weird? Did she say something wrong? 

_?Kyo??​_
He looked at her and for a minute it was different from the Kyo, who spent his time with her here. There was a hint of maturity, that the boy that she spent her time with was replaced by a man. His red eyes looking down at her made her stomach churned. 

?I can?t accept your feelings.?​
It was like someone was squeezing her, she could feel her breath leaving her lungs as she looked up at Kyo. Her feelings? How did he know about what she felt for him? She wanted to ask, she wanted to ask for explanation but as she looked at him. There was no doubt in her mind that he was very serious about this. She bit the inside of her cheeks as she tried to recover some type of fa?ade. 

?What feelings?? Kei asked weakly, she hoped her voice wasn?t in pain like her heart was experiencing right now, this crippling pain. ?What are you talking about??

Kyo sighed, ?Edie told me?.That you liked me?.?

Kei eyes widen?.What!?

?I will tell you like I told her, I can?t do this?.I can?t?.?

Do what? What?s this?​
_Wait Edie confessed to Kyo?_​
Her mind swirled as she looked at Kyo, but he was forward to continue. He clenched his fist as he looked at her, as if he was trying to muster up strength. Strength to hurt her? She wanted to cry, she wanted to fling herself at him and tell him that she would happily wait. Though under that, she wanted to wring the heiresses pretty little neck! How dare she? How dare she tell someone else?s feelings for someone?

?Anyone but me Kei?.? Kyo continued, ?You deserve to be happy, just if you are with me, I know you won?t be happy.?

_?I?m sorry Kei.?_​


----------



## Kei (Dec 17, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​
Her eyes were searching for something in him, that he couldn’t give her. It was like that he let her know how he felt, but why did it hurt? Why did people choose him? Kyo was a mess, and he knew it. There was no one he was willing to fling his mess onto. Though here she was standing in front of him, searching for answers, maybe she wanted to know where this came from. He wished he could explain, he wished he could tell her, but in reality that would probably hurt her more.

He wanted to crush any hopes to get with him. Even if she didn’t want to right now, he wanted to just stop anything that was developing at this point in time. He didn’t know who he was saving, her or him, either way it had to be done, because he couldn’t imagine a future with him hurting her because of his stupid life choices.

She didn’t say anything and that what tore him up the most. 

Yell…
_Scream…_​_*Fling something…*_​
Do something just don’t look at him, just do something, but she didn’t. She didn’t run away from him, she just looked as if she was processing the things that just came over her. Kyo looked at her, but as soon as he opened his mouth. She opened hers…

“How do you know what I deserve?” She asked, it was after she was passing the breeze or telling a stranger the weather. Just so natural and it was like she was slamming a brick against his ribs. Though she cocked her head as if he had said something off the wall, _“How…?”_

She released a sigh as she looked at the river, “How do you know what will happen between us?” She looked at him, and he looked at her. For a minute those amber eyes became steel like metal, so cold despite how warm when they first came here. 

So this is how she’ll respond.

“Kei this, this is the only thing I can do.” Kyo pointed to the ground where they set, “Other than that, I can’t do what you want me to do. I can’t be who you want me to be. Any dream version of me that you have.”

“It’s wrong…”​
“So are you saying this all been a sham?”​
Kei voice was sharp like a knife, and that came out of damn nowhere.   

_“What?”​_
Kei turned to him, her hands behind her back as if she was trying to keep herself from doing something. 

“This, this right here, is this fake?” She asked again before looking at him up and down, “You said that the dream version I have in my head about who you are is wrong. So I’m asking is this a dream! What this right here, this is a dream!”

She was on the attack and it was quick, as if she was trying to stab him with her words, “Because even if I did have feelings, its because of what you showed me.” Kei voice grew harsher, “So what, is this over? Our friendship? What we just did? I’ll happily lea-----“

_*“No!”*_​
Kyo barked at her, whatever she was going to say next he didn’t want to hear. “It’s not like that…”

“Then what it’s like Kyo?” She asked, “Because I don’t understand, what are you trying to do, I don’t understand anything you are trying to tell me.”

Her anger was fuel for his, he didn’t need this! He didn’t want this to happen, he wanted her to yell and run away. Or scream and then later on they could make up and be friends again, but this right here. This what was going down right now, he didn’t want. Kei eyes were so cold and the way she was talking to him, as if she was dealing with a stranger she didn’t like. He hated it.

Kei backed away from him, running her fingers through her hair. 

“So what if I liked you?” Kei finally said, her voice was warmer, “If I like you, I like you, and I’m not dumb. I know what this means to you, and I understand what you are trying to do.”

She released another sigh before turning around to him.

“I like you Kyo….I don’t know if it’s love and that is why I want to do on my own time, I’m not going to waste my time or your time on something I don’t know is real.”


----------



## Hollow (Dec 18, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank: One Night Stand*

_Detectives for a Day! III_

She couldn?t laugh?or giggle for that matter. So instead Yuuko frowned deeply and gave it her best to keep a straight face, focusing on the problem at hand instead. If Zell couldn?t stand having someone following close behind then that would be problematic later, when the mission officially began and they had to concentrate to catch the culprit. It was a bit troublesome though, since that was their client?s desire and, honestly, it gave a nice cover. If they had someone who couldn?t spy on someone for the sake of his life trailing behind them, there?s a chance the culprit will focus only on him and remain ignorant of their own presence.

She was about to explain this when their silky straight haired team member, whose name Yuuko unfortunately still didn?t know, revealed what was going on through his own mind. ?First things first ol pal of life and death of mine, never and I mean never, start off any sort of conversation about how your mother use to ninja her way through bushes and trees to watch you off to school. That?s a *big no*, especially when there?s a chick involved,? he commented Zell?s earlier example as to which kind of stalking he was comfortable with. 

Her poker face momentarily broke into a childish grin but she quickly hid it in fear it would make their friend with an interesting mom uncomfortable. Yuuko didn?t really understand what her being a girl had anything to do with it but it certainly wasn?t something you should share lightly with people you just met. Everyone has shared embarrassing moments with their parents but they really should be kept a private secret from the whole world. 

?Other than that, I can kinda sorta see where you?re coming from, but flipping the coin over, it is this rich bozo?s daughter. As a person who personally knows about the female anatomy, forward and backward, we?re a man with a daughter worse nightmare. I mean take this as an example and then think?? He made some strange gesture with his hands that Yuuko wasn?t 100% sure of the meaning but followed everything carefully and made a mental note to ask Tora-sensei later. It might be an important code among shinobi. ?You?re first reaction if you found out that was your mom??

His mom?? The girl frowned but shook her head and proceeded to let them know her own thoughts as well. ?I understand you might feel uncomfortable but our client insisted his butler follow us. Though I understand your worry, the client?s wishes take priori-?

?Look at her talking as if she?s something big,? a terribly familiar voice sounded from the set of seats directly behind them. Suspicious, Yuuko got up and peeked behind her seat. 

Taking it as her chance, Tora got up suddenly and hit her head against her pupil?s hard enough to pull tears out of her dreamy purple eyes. The girl trembled as she rose both hands to her forehead, as if that would somehow stop the pain. ?T-Tora-sensei?? she sobbed.

?I hope that forced some modesty back into your brains,? the brunette admonished with her hands resting on her hips. Taking her eyes off her pupil for a second, she glared the team?s own stalker into sliding back into the depths of his seat after he had been almost drooling at her sight. Then she sat down and took a moment to assess the boys. ?Hisashi and?? She looked at the other white haired boy and snorted with laughed. ?Zellous, right?? Her words were twisted as she burst out laughing.

Not able to handle it, Yuuko soon followed in her footsteps and both had a laughing fit for a good couple of minutes. ?It?s rude to laugh Yuuko, your own mom?s terrible.?

?You?re laughing too sensei!? The girl answered between half serious attempts at stopping.

After finally slapping each other into seriousness, Yuuko cleared her throat and Tora resumed what she was about to say. ?Alright you cunt-ah! Brats, here?s the thing. If your client demands his bitch follow you but you don?t want him to tag along then it?s simple: ditch him.?

?But sensei, the client?? Yuuko tried to retort before being shushed by the jounin.

?The client isn?t here, what he doesn?t know can?t hurt him and if he asks simply say shortening your pace to accommodate his little pet is a hindrance to your work. Also,? she added, looking at the boys. ?Whatever the client does after we finish our job is none of our concern,? Tora?s face had a serious undertone to it and she looked each of the genin in the eyes to make sure they understood her lesson. ?Don?t fool yourselves into thinking we?re heroes or have a right to judge other people?s actions because we don?t.?

?That said,? she continued after a moment of silence, with a gentler tone of voice. ?The pompous rich bastard that?s our client for this mission isn?t the kind of guy to get his hands dirty. If he wanted the kid dead, that would be our mission. I imagine his goal in capturing him is forcing him to marry his horny little daughter. The reward is all that matters though! So what?s your plan??

?Plan?? Yuuko blinked, startled at the question after the nature of Tora?s earlier words.

?Get your brain working girl, surely you have a plan already. Why else would you be wasting time thinking about these stupid things?? 

Yuuko swallowed under her teacher?s gaze. ?We?don?thaveaplan.? The words came out rushed and she nervously looked down at her knees, blushing. 

?Well, whatever,? Tora surprisingly went without hitting any of them. Probably trying to keep appearances with the other members. ?Just find the kid, capture him and get me my reward.?

That said the train came to a stop and the curvy jounin puffed out of their sight without another word. Slightly annoyed, Yuuko scratched the back of her neck and looked at the boys. ?Well, we all heard her I guess.?

When they got out of the train, she opened her backpack and removed the wireless radios she had brought for the mission. ?Here,? she handed one to each of them and put her own in position. ?It?ll cover the distance of the village so we can split up and still communicate with each other. Our culprit has white hair and dark green eyes, don?t forget. Since we don?t know who he is exactly, wait for?? Suddenly recalling Tora?s words about modesty, Yuuko blushed in embarrassment and bowed deeply. ?Please call the rest of the team and wait for us to arrive before engaging the culprit. It might be someone stronger than us!?​


----------



## Hero (Dec 18, 2014)

The Dragon Prince (Part 4) - this is on my phone so apologies 

Beads of sweat started to form on Sayano's dark skin . She loved training in hot environments because seeing herself perspirate in this fashion got her excited and it was relaxing as well. It was if all the tension and stressors that came from life were being released steadily from her pores. Normally she would take her glorious time loosening up in the heat, but currently she didn't have the luxury. When she was walking around practically blind from her Golden Byakugan, she picked up a mission from the electronic mission board.  She only realized a few minutes ago that the mission was meant to happening today. She was already late to the meeting location and she knew her teammates were probably talking shit about her. They kind of had the right to after all, she was exceedingly late.

Skipping warm ups went against all of Sayano's beliefs, but it needed to be done because time was ticking. The girl planned to train and develop a new jutsu for the mission and she was beginning to become unsure if it could be done. However this didn't stop Sayano from trying. Standing in the middle of a spring completely nude, Sayano started to rapidly weave hand seals for her technique.  Over and over she repeated the sequence of boar, horse, dragon, and rat until she could do it at a comfortable pace. Unlike a lot of children in the orphanage, Sayano was fairly competent when it came to hand seals and ninja skills. Her brother Takashi was no slouch either. He actually owes everything he knows now thanks to Sayano. He taught himself his own jutsu and other prior developed techniques, but without learning the fundamentals from Sayano, he'd be garbage.

The training for her new jutsu was coming along swimmingly. They were faint at first, but now solid blocks of light energy hung in the air. Wanting to test the strength of the organic shapes, Sayano sprung up into the air and landed on one of the cubes firmly. Sayano smiled proudly "Great, I didn't fall through this time." she beamed. The first few attempts at making these dual platform barriers, Sayano slipped right through. Making photons visible wasn't the hard part. What was a hard however, was making the accumulated light solid and capable of carrying human weight. It would have been a disaster to have a barrier ninjutsu that anything could pass through simply because it wasn't solid. Although the jutsu was devised for defensive purposes and supplementary purposes by aiding in acrobatic movement, it wasn't simply limited to that. Sayano clasped her hands together and added a shout for dramatic effect. The cube she was crouched on, started to wobble and shot down to the surface below. When the light cube smashed into the ground, water from the spring flew up into and came down as rain on top of Sayano. People in different areas of the spring complained about being drizzled in hot water, but Sayano didn't give a shit, in fact she thought it was entertaining. Still standing on her block, Sayano looked up at the ceiling of the hot springs. In the air above, there was still an enormous school of cubes just floating in midair.

A grin spread across the girl's wicked face. She was feeling powerful and was suffocating from potential. The girl began to fantasize about Osamu's dead body lying at her feet. She couldn't wait until the day they crossed paths again and she didn't want to do it unless she was ready. Wanting to test the extension of her jutsu, Sayano continued to work. She pointed at the highest hanging cube and made a motion across her chest to send the cube slamming into the wall opposite of it. The girl extended her right arm and pointed at another cube and sent it up almost hitting the roof before stopping it. Sayano then pointed in the left direction forcing the cube to slam into another organic shape. Lifting both arms, she pulled both of the cubes towards her and when they were close, she kept forward to land on them. Crouching into a track starting run stance, Sayano touched both blocks and had them steered to the clothes rack.

Once at the clothes rack, Sayano jumped off and grabbed her clothes. Quickly she put them on and turned around to look at her jutsu still active. For a moment, the technique looked pretty. The cubes of varying shapes glowed softly in the steam of the spring like beacons of hope in the dark future ahead of herself. There was such symbolism in that moment, that it was hard for Sayano to digest. She had always been a sap for that shit. Aggressively she swiped her arm across her body to dispel the assembly of light particles. Sayano was just about to leave but was stopped by a voice calling out to her

"I had been watching you for a while sis and I have to say, very impressive. Now come on bitch, you're late" Edie Nakano said with a skankish smirk.


----------



## Laix (Dec 18, 2014)

EDIE
THE _PRINCE_, THE _PRINCESS _AND A FEW _FROGS_
*PART 2*

​ 
So finally our merry team of nobodies had been assembled. The only hurdle preventing me from assuming the title of leader was currently pushing fourty-five and addicted to nicotine.

"_A team full of girls... tsk._" 

The jōnin tasked with leading us let out a tired moan to the delight of absolutely nobody, rolling his wrinkled eyes. With a huff and a puff, he crossed his arms and began walking besides the decorative lake that greeted visitors at the hot springs. 

My main gripe with this old fart was that despite constantly telling us how 'tiresome' and how much of a 'bore' it is to be with three females, he stuck around. If I was on a mission with uh, _let's see_... Miss Sociopath, Man Stealer and perhaps Ren I'd just throw myself into the nearest body of water or even slit my throat. When the wound heals, I'd just slit my throat again and again until I'm admitted to a psychiatric ward. At least then I'll be in solidarity without these idiots!

Before I could say a word, the usually timid and shy Yuuko spoke up in defiance. 

"If we're such a pain, why don't you just leave?"

I'll admit she's changed somewhat since I last saw her. Then again, I never really knew her in the first place. 

"Because if I leave miss, I don't get paid." He bent his knees slightly, bringing his face closer to her level. In a sarcastic, nauseating tone he decided to throw his most patronizing sentence yet. 

"When you're an adult like me, you have responsibilities such as wives and children to feed! You can't just pick and choose what you do. What the Hokage assigns, you do. It's as simple as that." 

Tutting, he carried on walking away. 

"Don't they teach these kids _anything?_" Was muttered quietly under his breath, but not quiet enough for it to go unheard.

"Actually, they do teach us a few things."

Another surprise emerges from the shadows! This time it wasn't Yuuko but our third teammate and the strangest to me of them all. I'm sure the jōnin mentioned her name but I'd already forgotten. All that's worth noting is she has dark, cocoa skin with glossy purple locks soaked from the hot springs and a demeanor that suggests a high self-worth and a holier-than-thou attitude. 

"And what might that be?" The jōnin responded, challenging her. She let off a low chuckle, brushing her locks behind her ears.

"How to deal with a nuisance."

"I'm a nuisance, am I?"

"Well, you're pretty annoying!" Yuuko chimed in, backing the stranger. Unfortunately the bickering didn't stop.

"Guess you'll have to get used to me, miss. I'm not going anywhere."

"Stop calling me 'miss!'"

"Oh I'm sorry, would you prefer something else? How about 'bitch'?"

Cracking her knuckles, Sayano sharpened her gaze. 

"I suggest you take that back."

"_Or what?_"

"Ugh!"

A shriek of frustration escaped my lips. My poor ears couldn't take another second of their voices arguing back and forth getting nowhere! These girls could learn a thing or two from Edie Nakano, such as when you argue with Edie Nakano, Edie Nakano always wins.

For example:

_*SPLASH*_
​
The man was taken care of. No words, no bitchy words, nothing. Just a light push of my hand and he was submerged in the water, allowing me to assume the role of Queen leader and lead my soon-to-be-loyal servants to victory.

"Right, with that out of the way, can we get a move on? This sun isn't helping my skin."


----------



## Laix (Dec 18, 2014)

EDIE

​
 _I am determined to be cheerful and happy in whatever situation I may find myself, for I have learned that the greater part of our misery is determined not by our circumstance but by our disposition._
- MARTHA WASHINGTON​My first day at _The Sakura Haruno Medical Academy_. I'm just eleven years old, still mourning from the death of my mother and brother not too long ago and barely climbing out of my black shell. Am I ready for the jungle that is schooled education? With all the money in my family, you'd think my father would just home-school me or even have Alisa teach me instead of going above and beyond to send me to this fancy-prancy Academy.

I mean, what's so special about it?

The uniform is _tacky_. A pleated, plaid green skirt that stretches down to my knees with some ancient white frills underneath. The blazer clashes and the blouse looks stained rather than off-white while these socks are way too long given how far the skirt reaches. Am I actually attending a highschool or am I attending a nunnery? Of course, this wouldn't surprise me. Daddy must've lured me into a false sense of security, leading me to believe I'm going to a snobby highschool when in actuality I'm going to be locked away in a tall, tall tower forever waiting for my prince charming to scoop me into his arms and rescue me with a kiss. 

No, I'm just kidding. Do you really think I'd allow a man to touch me? I'm so young, so innocent and so pure. My youth is approaching its peak! I cannot allow a member of the male species to ruin that.

Speaking of ruined purity, I approached the entrance to the modern school where swarms of students entered. Most of the girls looked much different than me; They appeared to have altered their uniforms slightly, with some adding accessories such as bows and others shortening their skirts. Well, at least I knew it was allowed. Or was it? Okay, I wasn't so afraid of-

_*ガシャン!!*
CRASH!!
_​
Knocking me into reality was the sensation of a ton of bricks and a squishy wall behind it. The ton of bricks was actually miscellaneous textbooks while the squishy wall was the small breasts of a girl around my height. Looking up at her, the first thing I saw was a charming, forgiving smile and pearly white eyes that could stop traffic. She had jet black hair that flowed elegantly down her back with two short bangs hanging over each side of her forehead. It was then I realized I had actually been floored and had gotten street dirt all over my fresh new school uniform! Typically, my temper began to boil.

"Look what you've done! This is my first day at this stupid school and you've already ruined my stupid school uniform!"

"Please forgive me," She responded with a strangely calm tone. Usually victims of my anger tremble in fear but this girl was different. Instead, she extended a hand and smiled.

"I'm Ryoko Hyūga, it's a pleasure to meet you."​


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2014)

_
Liquid Time Event
Girls and Boys
Kei and Kyo
_​
The streets of Konaha were always busy, and they were always crowded. Not only did Konaha have a deep and enriching history, but they had become one of the greatest tourist attractions in the world. The shopping district was filled to the brim with people selling their so called antiques, to clothes and jewelry. It was said that if someone had money, they would buy go shopping on Amies Street. 

Amies street was a local shopping point filled to the brim with boutiques, shoe stores, and clothing stores. If a fashion designer could make it here, they could make it anywhere. Only the best of the best was put on display and even then Amies street had something to always offer. From local high end fashion to indie inspired dresses and suits. Amies street was a popular district and saw tourist from everywhere. 

So that was why Kyo and Kei were here, the two Fuzenkagure native had made some time to come and visit the popular street. Each of their own reason, despite her shrine maiden upbringing, Kei had her eyes that couldn?t get anywhere else than Amies Street. While Kyo was looking at the district and wondering if Fuzenkagure could have anything like it.

?Kei don?t go too far.? Kyo warned as Kei was a few feet further than comfort for him, the blue haired girl turned to him so quickly, her bobbed hair cupped her face as she pouted at him. He noticed the more she liked something the more likely she?ll get lost. So Kyo made it a mental check to always look up and check out where she was going. ?What??

Kei sighed, ?Then stop walking so slow.? 

She turned on her heels, but she didn?t move until Kyo was right beside her, ?Found what you wanted?? Kyo asked as the girl looked in the mirror of a store titled Sniffles. A bunch of shoes that looked like any other person would snap their neck in lined the windows. Each was pretty high but the designs of the shoes were that concerned him. 

Kei let out a sigh before turning away, ?I?m looking for that style?.That goes wow??

Kyo looked at the clothes and cocked his head, ?They all go?.Wow?? Kyo mumbled to himself as he looked at a dress that looked as though it been through a blender. ?Wow, who the fuck would wear this??

Kei smiled as she turned to the boy as she placed her hand on her hips, ?A woman clothes Kyo, is her armor.? Kei explain as she pointed to the dress he was looking at.

?It tells any outside that if you can?t accept me like this, then you don?t deserve me. You can tell a lot about a woman by the shoes and clothes she wears.?​
Kyo looked at her as a devilous smirk began to slowly form on her lips as she shrugged her shoulders.

?You know what they say right?? Kei purred as her eyes slowly caught his, ?A boring woman~?

_?Wear boring clothes~?_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A Sordid Affair, Part 3​
September 5th. My first day at the Academy. I'm eight years old, pulled into enrolling here after mother had decided I was old enough to join. Personally, I saw little point in it. If we're honest, I was probably already good enough to graduate straight to Genin. Certainly good enough to not need to be put into a class, in any case. What could I possibly get from any of this apart from the opportunity cost of wasting time? Mother insisted, though, and thus I remained.

The first class was taijutsu.

It was a pretty big class of around thirty or so people; twenty or so boys with an additional ten girls. None of them seemed particularly bright or sharp minded people, and our instructor looked far too young and inexperienced to be anywhere _near_ teaching. What was he even doing here? Shouldn't he be out collecting cats for senile nobility or something?

Well, it probably wouldn't be _that_ bad. Assuming he was just going to vacuously recapitulate from the textbook, like any normal teacher would, I doubt his lack of experience would actually impact on the quality of teach--

"Alright guys, let's start the semester off with some sparring sessions so I can see what you're all made of!"

Oh for fuck's sake.

Chairs flew out from underneath desks, imbeciles ran and soon the room was drowned in a wave of shouting. As for me, I just remained sat down. There wasn't really any point in trying to capitalise on an easy partner - the results would be the same either way. Similarly, there wasn't anyone in the room I was particularly agog to work with either. 

Footsteps thudded behind me and I turned around to apprehend the person. He was roughly the same height as me, with a lean frame partially covered up by his slightly baggy purple backsuit. The boy had a clean shaven head, and wore one of the dumbest smiles I've ever seen in my life, with a hand reached out to me. 

"Hi! I'm Makoto Ha. Wanna spar?" The boy known as Makoto beamed.


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control_​
The world was so unfair to her, and yet she didn?t mind. She confessed to him, it wasn?t the confession she envisioned in her head, but it was a confession.  Kei looked at Kyo as his breath seemed caught in his throat, and for a moment she wondered what he was thinking about. A faint smile spread across her lips as she realized what could possibly go through it now. A confession that he didn?t want, that he didn?t think he deserved, and after all that has happened. 

What a selfish woman she had to be?.

Her hand were forced though, she wouldn?t have done it if she had a choice. In her heart, she wanted to get to know him more. She wanted to spend time with him more, and she wanted nothing more than to become someone he could share his secrets with. However, life wasn?t like that, it was cruel and mean, and right now she had to salvage what was left after the wreckage.

She was a woman, through and through, and so she would deal with it like a woman should. 

_*With pride?*_​
?Kyo?? She looked at him as his eyes tore away from the ground, and instantly he was greeted with a warm smile as she neared him and closed the distances between them. ?Please allow me to properly confess.?

?Kei?You know, what I will---?Kyo begun but Kei cupped his cheeks in-between her hand, and brushed a lock out away from his face. He didn?t say anything, he didn?t push her away, nor did he yell at her. He allowed her to touch him like this and Kei wondered why. However, she didn?t ask she just accepted that he allowed her to be close to him. 

She shook her head, ?No, on my own terms, on my own wishes, and not like this.? 

She hated that this was out of her control, but it was what she had to accept. Kei looked up at him, and he looked away. He was so warm, and it was so painful to be finally touch him the way she wanted to would be because of this. How long has she wanted to do this? Has it even crossed her mind until now? Kei rubbed his cheek with her thumb?.

?I?m not upset with you.? Kei finally said before looking down at the ground, it hurt though and he was the reason why it hurt, but how could she be upset with him? How? Kei looked up as she sucked in air, because each second that they were close, it felt as though someone was squeezing the air out of her lungs. ?So please stop looking like that Kyo, it hurts me.?

Kyo eyes widen as he tore his eyes from the ground and looked at her?

?Kei?? He nudged into her left hand, before closing his eyes, ?I?m sorry?.I?m so sorry??

Kei shook her head, ?You have nothing to be sorry for.?

She slowly dropped her hands from his face as she turned around?.

?Nothing going to change between us, and I understand that you want to be friends.? Kei nodded her head as she braced herself, ?I accept that, and nothing changed with how I feel. Though when the times come and I know what I want, I?ll confess properly, and I?ll let you know what?s going in my heart.?

_?But for right now?Kyo?.I!?_​
She turned around and reached out to him once more?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 18, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
The Gears of The World












​
_There comes a moment when you're at the edge of your rope._​
Two souls clash their blades upon the nightly sky, the flash of light between the edge of their swords traced across the void of darkness. The scenery so familiar, the rays of light exuding from the swings of steel. With glimmer a total of four rushed at their apex, forming a repressive strike against a single unit. The lone warrior...

_A moment where you realize that what had formed you is now what wants you destroyed. _​
The rogue's feet swept the earth, the abruptness of a clash of steel had repented him further, while keeping his footing, holding steady, dual-edge blade held in hand. After pulling his hand, coursing it across his chest and swinging a downward slice, the sound of clashing had resounded upon the area, a large blow. The eyes of his target locked at his own. Rosuto Ivery reluctantly kicked the earth beneath his heel, following with a swing to the scalp, to be followed by the speeding's of another. A female figure that had rushed at her apex, her body rose from the earth, preforming a twirl upon the air, propelling her to a full swing, the blade rose Rosuto's knife, allowing for a third, another male to come from the back after witnessing a perfect parry. 

_After noting the path you chosen... You realized that to eliminate the many, you'd have to also eliminate the few. ​_
Pulling his arm back as he swung his arm in a horizontal arc, Rosuto leaped, utilizing the eye to his advantage, his opposite arm landing on top of the enemy's back propelling himself farther into the sky. Turning, he positioned himself to land on his feet, quickly he reached to his pouch. Pulling a kunai which he initially twirled before capturing it on his palm, firmly gripping it. Twisting your heel, preforming a one-hundred and eighty degree turn, the momentum built upon the force of movement caused Rosuto's arm to follow, a backwards swing that rose, another clash from now, another female. Their eye met, the now targeted party had a distant look on her eyes. She was struggling. Rosuto, followed through with another swing, turning to slash once again the flesh of his foe.

_To eliminate those you are fighting for. ​_
Her feet followed accordingly to his footing, following his patterned swings, turns and whirls, with each intricate movement she began to to feel much less confident of who she was facing, although Rosuto hadn't laid a single hit, he was fearsome as he always been. But something ached him, although his resolution hasn't waned, something burned his insides. It the culminating conclusion he has always find himself in. The same thing he ultimately, in a fit of anger, had accepted as his reality. 

_This world is wrong.​_
Rosuto, leap one more, but after turning once... twice he swung a round house to the temple. Her arm rose and blocked the hit, for this to be merely a faint and to have been followed by a plummeting heel to her skull. Upon witnessing the shortest male reacted, soon closing the gap. The bodies of the two met once more in close proximity. Blades sparking on the force of each others strengths. Rosuto clenched his teeth, focusing on the enemy before him he was unaware that someone came from the side. Connecting a knee to his temple, rocketing him towards the distance. 

_And you regret ever being born in it.​_
Rosuto retaliates, his head begins to pound and he begin to recollect his movements. As his eyes rose to look forward, he witnessed the all stand, helping the fallen ally to her feet. Her head shook, their eyes turned to him as that image that was before him caused him grief. His teeth still clenched under the guise of responsibility, the maddening resolution. The eyes of four individuals who were tired of waiting, tired of inaction. Tired of continuously worrying about what was to come. Tired of failure. 

_But you'll never waver.  _​
Rosuto grips both weapons in his hand, rises himself to a stand, and glanced towards the four. As they themselves were fulled by an exuding resolution, one that poisoned the air, one so dense that the properties of it left them in silence. What words could be ushered at this moment? What could be said? As Rosuto awaited, one of the four began to pace forward. As her image became clearer to him, as her face began to show that mien he was so familiar with. Her hands began to turn, cross in an X before her as if mastering a whip on her hands, as she turned, her footing took one, two, three steps as her body arced towards his position, throwing a kunai at full power. 

_You've always been driven by passion. ​_
Rosuto slid to the side, and rocketed himself towards the air, his blade crashing on the flying kunai, upon that, he twisted and gripped the blade on his teeth. His eye focusing. Her eyes, her lips formed a frown, but soon, almost instinctively, formed into a smile. As her voice finally exuded. As her mother stood before him... Not the mother who gave him life... But that one that took him in. She was proud, intensively so. But the sadness grew stronger, and witnessing all the changes, all the thing he had kept for him.

_That ceiling above you? It was never real._

All of them where there. 

Tachibana, Kitsuki, Minae and Gendou. The entirety of the family. 

"Why did you lie to your family?"

As those words escaped her a little bit of Rosuto died at that moment.​
_It not that box you came in that made you...​_As his feet began to rush to them, without a single ounce of speech escaping him, his eyes held aback the anger that rose within him. The unavoidable future that was in front. As they four witnessed him with vigor, their heart sand into a pause. A loving brother, a caring son... lost... Gone. Shaped by the cruelties of the world.

"Did you never care?"​
_It was the moment you broke free of it.​_


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2014)

_
What Remains 
When the World Spins Out of Control
Arc End_​
Edie and Kei were totally different people, and he knew this. It was if someone put the two together, there would be people who would prefer the opinionated woman that was Edie. Strong willed and in control of her own life, her wants and desire. The thorny outside could only be considered a challenge to get to the woman that lied beneath it all. Like breaking open a clam and getting a pearl, it?s rewarding and is worth a fight. Even Kyo couldn?t help but that part of her personality was interesting, that big talker was actually a cute girl underneath it all. 

Though Kei?.Kei was something else, completely opposite of Edie and everything she stood for. 

_Kei?Kei was dangerous?_​
Though he wondered when his brain processed that. When she slammed her lips on his, the way she pulled him in, and ran her fingers through his hair? As her smooth lips glided over his, her body so close he could smell it again the smell of her shampoo, and the linger of the sea mixed in with a scent of a huskier perfume. Kyo felt his brain melting each and every second as he tasted her, as their lips would pull apart only to find each other again. 

That very feeling was driving him insane, as if her lips were poison, and the taste of her was driving him mad. She was a dangerous woman she wasn?t a clam that had a pearl, because there was nothing that was rough about her. Kei was a soft girl mind and soul, though as Kyo wrapped his arms around her, her body was too. 

It was getting harder and harder to breath, but it didn?t matter. He didn?t want it to stop, that feeling, the feeling she was giving him. It was almost too good?

However, she was the one that broke it off first. And he saw it again that pool of gold that were her eyes looking up at him. The way her chest heaved up and down, she was proving that she was dangerous, but everything that made up her entire being right now was dangerous. He should stop, put his foot down and ask for their friendship before all of this, but almost like a bee to honey. He attacked her lips, he felt her harsh intake of breath, the way she gripped him as if she let him go, the world crumbled around them.

_Dangerous?._​
Was probably the last thing he thought before gave her body a tight squeeze, their hips meeting, her chest on his. Removing any type of distances between them, each crash of their lips, each breath the other would catch before they would meet again, drove Kyo further over the edge. There was no part of her that he didn?t want to touch. His hands gliding up her body, touching everywhere, anywhere they could, before reaching the back of her head.  He let his fingers get entangled into her hair, before pulling it roughly.

_?Ah!? _The gasp that escaped her lips was like a sound urging him to go further, explore further, but it wasn?t that which pushed Kyo over the edge?.

It was the way she looked at him, the way she was presenting herself to him. Her eyes screamed at him to eat her, devour her mind and body. Even with his hands in her hair, the way he had gripped it, the way it allowed her neck to be exposed to him. There was no ounce of fear or hesitation, only desire, only the fire that continued to eat away at the both of them.

Kyo leaned down and kissed her neck. A gentle kiss here, there, the soft groan that came from her lips as he teased her made him grin.  His teeth brushed up against her bare neck, before he opened his mouth wide and biting down as hard as he could. The feeling of her gripping his hair, only made him bite down harder, until she let out a small yelp.  She was dangerous, truthfully utterly dangerous, but for this second there was nothing stopping him from doing what he pleased. 

She wasn?t going to stop him?.

And at this point that the only thing that mattered.​
Kyo released the hold he had on her hair, before slowly removing his mouth off her neck. The only thing that ran through his entire head as he looked at her, at what he did, and what had taken place was?

_She was truthfully a dangerous woman?._​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 18, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*A-Rank: The Dragon Prince*

_Sexy Bodyguard Adventures III_

Just a couple of months behind, if someone asked Yuuko if she would ever rudely answer back at a jounin in charge of her team or if she would laugh when one of the team members sent him flying into the hot springs, she would have been horrified and completely deny any and all involvement with that kind of trouble. All that was changing though and, even if she wasn?t at the level of Edie when it came to dealing with _problems_ she sure was learning quickly and starting to appreciate a good laugh at the expense of douches like their assigned jounin was.

Secretly though, even as she laughed she wondered if they wouldn?t get in trouble for ditching their jounin. However annoying they might be, a team must be assigned one to go on a high ranked mission for a reason. Truth be told, even though both Edie and Sayano looked strong and Yuuko herself already had some confidence in her ability to keep up in a fight, maybe even win, they were all still genin. 

?Well, I guess he?s not being paid anyway,? she commented with a mischievous twinkle in her eyes. 

Seeing Edie flip her long hair back and twirl to walk out of the hot springs with a decisive stride, Yuuko quickly followed taking a second to show Sayano a polite smile. ?Sayano, right? I?m Yuuko,? she introduced herself. And without further ado, the team of girls moved back to their spot near the hokage tower to meet their client, completely ignoring the man they left behind in a state of pure shock. 

?The client is probably already waiting for us,? she commented even though she didn?t make an attempt to get the group to move any faster. It was a nice day. Thinking about their client also made Yuuko worry about something else beyond them not having a seasoned fighter with them because, besides having to worry and protect themselves, they would also need to protect the client. 

She didn?t know what kind of person he was, but if he needed shinobi to escort him then that meant he couldn?t take care of himself or at the very least needed help with it. For all Yuuko knew, they could be escorting a kid or an elderly man. 

If, during the trip, they?re attacked by a group with people stronger than them they?ll be in great trouble. Not only will they be compromising their own lives and safety but their client?s as well. Just thinking about what could happen gave Yuuko a big headache.

So she simply stomped over her worries. Besides, that douche of a jounin was probably the type to just leave all the work to them and not care at all if they made it out alive or not. With or without them, things would be exactly the same. That said?

Yuuko stopped short on her tracks. 

Standing casually against the wall stood a guy nothing like what Yuuko had ever seen in her entire short life. Truth be told, she had never seen or met a lot of handsome guys and she had never actually cared about it much. There was Hatori whom she had known as a kid, he was quite handsome with his fierce blue eyes and heroic grin but having known him since so long ago simply?didn?t work. There was, of course, Jericho-san who had been quite attractive if her memory was to be trusted but?she had been so depressed and out of it those couple of weeks that she hadn?t really token the time to assess him. Besides?he was too old. Then there was Haru-ni who was, hands down, the most handsome man alive in Yuuko?s eyes. Soft blond hair, cool black eyes with an almost boyish sparkle in them and an easy going smile that could make any girl?s knees tremble. However, Haru-ni was also Haru-ni and, although he was so handsome, Yuuko placed him high above herself as an impossible goal to achieve but one she would like to maintain either way. 

That, sadly enough, was all she had that could be remotely called experience with the opposite sex. And the guy now looking in their direction, most probably their client, was the exact kind of guy Yuuko wanted to get experienced with.

As if moving on auto pilot she walked a little faster than the other girls and approached him with shining eyes that she would hide every few seconds with innocent bats of her eye lashes. She looked up at him with a sincere, cute smile and blushing cheeks. ?Sorry we?re late, we got distracted by a minor problem. Don?t worry,? she reassured him and if she had a tail, it would totally be wagging. ?We?ll make sure you make it safe to the Land of Scales.?

The man with a kind of beauty that could only be described as exotic smiled and, heavens help her, he had dimples. ?Hello.?​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2014)

*Hisashi*

_*Eien Machi VII* 
Investigation Discovery of Sawari Neko _

"I won't be heading anywhere, but you're welcome to dinner. I'll be sure to devour every little bit of your energy. Little man."

The target of our little skirmish had brought herself before me, in all her splendor, staring directly at him. Her sight trained like a feral cat, the words she spoke were just as easily verbalized through her the gaze she gave me alone. I darted my sight just behind her momentarily to see that her companion was in confrontation with Retsu, seems there plan was to separate us. It wasn?t really a complaint of mine in the slightest as I lowered my bow so slightly and edged my head in a tilt as we continued to stare at one another. We looked so intense at one another, for so long, watching every moment for this what was probably a short amount of time, but this feeling was so obvious. 

?Yeah, you want me.? A half sly grin stretched on the right side of my face. ?But I?m already rather brimful from dinner prior, so if you?re going to ?devour? my energy.? A sounding surge of chakra filled our air space, a crimson arrow notched in my bow. 

?Let?s make it dessert.? 

*TWISH WOOSH*

---

*BOOM*

The smolder of the strike dispersed from bursting speed, the gravel of the earth crunched and tossed from the force of the wind with Retsu running across the ground. The shinobi pressed its foot into the earth sliding into a makeshift and lifting its right foot above his head aiming to at Rosuto. The young male of smaller stature flipped into the air as the earth rumbled from the missed kicked, chunks of the earth flying into the air. It was a cover for Rosuto, vanishing behind an air born bolder out of Retsu?s sight, then reappearing with his hook etched into the rocks side, the extra momentum propelling him through the air into a harsh collision between the under sole of his boots and the sides of the monster?s face. 

Enough power was applied to whip the walking dead man?s head off to the side, causing a brief stagger, but nowhere near enough to undo the firm footing he held against the ground; however his guard was open. The greaves of ice seemed to glow with a hidden luster when he belted his statuesque opponent straight in the jaw forcing him to step back. Retsu swung his spear like arm at his target, but this resident of Machi feet were skates a featherweight floating just above the soil while delivering an enhanced punch to slow the momentum, then ducking low into his midsection for the setup. 

"Falcon Combo."

---

The field was dazzled by a vibrant display of crimson and indigo. For every arrow I fired there was a similar reaction from the Neko that was able to produce these uniquely colored blazes. Adding on to it were the genuine cat like reflexes one could expect from a feline. With my arrow soaring through the air, she was able to pull some fanciful moves. Such as contorting her body around the arrow and redirecting it?s trajectory with a well-placed punt. My sight was lit with sparks of crimson when two of my arrows collided, then she pounced. Like a true animal, on all fours, which honestly was kind of on the attractive side of things to say the least, she jumped off the ground. 

Forcibly my back hit the ground with my feet planted in her stomach and with a well-placed monkey flip she was tossed off me. Her ability to recover was augmented by her ability of flight, quickly regaining her composure as she hovered to the ground. Simultaneously I kicked myself up off the ground and spun around with an arrow notched. 

*TWISH WOOSH*

A metallic collision of her kunai and my arrow with her bursting through without hesitation. The pull of my bow began to grow faster and faster, keeping the distance between us, she danced across the ground jumping from one side to another, zigzagging to throw off my aim. 

?Kuro no Tsuiseki.?
(Dark Chase) 

Fixing my aim at an angle my shots began to ricochet off the earth coming from underneath, bouncing off the floor wildly in various directions. Our dance began a light show as my chakra constructed spear tips bounced all round like a circus performance before Hanekawa embedded herself in the ground. Her eyes silted and body bathed in flames of indigo before bellowing out and changing the course of all my arrows away from her. 

?Got quite the vocal cords on you. I?ll take mental note of that for later after we capture you and Retsu kills that guy you're with.? But my words only seemed to roll off her; in fact, she looked quite amuse by it. 

?You won?t have to worry about that, little man, that thing is getting ready to lose. Don?t you see?? Lose? She obviously wasn?t talking about Retsu, like, not even in the slightest, yet I was curious. Following her sight I turned off to the side to find that rather pissy short haired guy delivering a damning combo to Retsu midsection. His fist cased in some type of armor connected with the monster?s torso, his body barely contorting forward, they were quick powerful jabs followed by a text book uppercut placed directly under the jaw, making everything attached to Retsu?s skull shoot upward. 

_?He won?t rise off the ground, but there?s always another way.?_ Rosuto leaped over Retsu?s body, hooking his legs underneath his arms and locking his own limbs around his waist. There was no wasted moment and powerful momentum behind this as the container of Chomei?s body began to bend backwards with his head aimed to pliedrive into the ground. 

?Falcon Com-!?? 

The entire motion was stopped cold. The monster?s entire body had been bent like a human shaped right angle. Pure power was what all it took to end whatever it was he had been planning much to the shock of our two opponents. Retsu began to flinch his hands repeatedly before finally gripping them together and pulling its entire body back into an upright, grabbing onto and tossing him like a doll. A double edge blade embedded itself into the earth used to stop his to regain his composure. In all this madness I twisted my own neck in a backwards slant as I looked back. 

?You were saying??  ​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2014)

*Hisashi/Masami*


Liquid Time
Ladies and Gents

All around me was a lot of noise coming from an ass load of people. I mean these cats were out in droves today, but really I shouldn?t complain because it was often like that. What am I talking about? The shopping district of Konoha of course. This part of the village was one massive outlet of all kind of really cheaply made sweat shop junk to overly price and hella bedazzled crap that you would probably only catch really wealthy people wear. I sound like I really want to be here right? Well, a little, but it wasn?t really my idea to come out here today, on one of its busiest days. 

No, that was Masami?s idea. 

My longtime friend of the Senju clan walked beside me. She wore a close fitting white waterfall tiered gown. Waves of soft chiffon in soft folds that swirled glamorously at the full hem of the feather-light gown. A narrow satin belt encircled the waist, the symbol of Konohagakure etched directly in the middle of it. She wore a white scarf with black dots, in a neck rosette. A skinny scarf was wrapped around the neck and was twisted until curled, then once again the scarf was wrapped around itself with the ends tucked in. Kind of glamorous just for a walk through town. 

?Joanna, don?t think it was any bit necessary to come out dressed like that. I get quite this feeling that you possibly?? I pulled down my mask just a bit to show a hint of my eyes as I looked her up and down. ?You were trying to show me up here.? I mean honestly, who dresses like they?re going to a ball for just a walk on the town? Though she only placed her hand above her mouth and began to laugh. Walking in a courteous manner, placing one foot before the other, with her chest stuck out in a powerful stride. Her head was held high making her come off as someone who was of higher standing and knew it; combined with perfect posture gave off one with a sense of worth and belief, on par with that of the exaggerated masculinity of ?machismo?.

?Hisa, a lady never overdresses, especially when in the company of a male companion. I have to look my best.? Was the way she explained it though I only scuffled my brow. Sounded like some real bad smelling BS to me, but whatever. I had nothing else to do really. Akaya?s always off and about and that guy, Zell, I think his name was. I doubt I?ll ever see him around here. Plus it had been awhile since we both just hung out with one another. 

?Whatever you say.? Fact one when it comes to women, just agree. 

?Oh, how about this store?? Masami pointed toward a shoe bless with the name ?Sniffles.? Like, seriously? ?Sniffles?? My voice was laced with such disbelief, but hooked her arm underneath mine. 

?Yes, shall we?? As if I really had a choice right? Nah, her grip was real and I was sure she tied a mokuton branch to hook us together to pretty much force me to walk into this very, very, very, VERY, horrible designed shoe store. Though initial it was just a bit of window shopping and an ?Oh, look at this and that Hisa? and so on and so forth. 

?Perhaps I might buy?hmm?? Suddenly she stopped talk. I turned to ask her what was up when she pointed over to another pair in the store. A chick dressed in shrine clothing, thought that been went out of style, and a guy with luscious red hair. ?Friends of yours?? She placed a finger to her lips to thinking about it. 

?Maybe not friend, but I?m sure I went on a mission with that boy, what was his name?? She began to ponder before making her way over?.which surprised me. Masami wasn?t ever bold enough to just walk up to people even if they were just a casual acquaintance. Hmmm, I wonder. 

?They all go?.Wow?Wow, who the fuck would wear this?? The kid spoke to his friend and gotta say I agree a hundred percent. The female with him smiled as she turned to the boy as she placed her hand on her hips, ?A woman clothes Kyo, is her armor.? She explain as she pointed to the dress he was looking at. In that moment I watched Masami face shine with realization once we arrived by the pair. Her sleek gloved hand reached out to pat the young man on the shoulder to grab his attention.

?I?m sorry, but I noticed you from a distance away, then I heard your friend mention your name. You?re Kyo of Fuzengakure, correct?"
​


----------



## Laix (Dec 19, 2014)

EDIE
​
 _I am determined to be cheerful and happy  in whatever situation I may find myself, for I have learned that the  greater part of our misery is determined not by our circumstance but by  our disposition._
- MARTHA WASHINGTON​ 
_Ryoko Hyūga_. 

Personally,  I'd never heard of her. It didn't stop her having this aura of  brilliance to her. It was hard to describe but just think of that one  person you know who thinks they're so high and mighty, who seems so  perfect and excellent at everything they do. I got 110% of _that_ within seconds of meeting her.

She helped me to my feet and even dusted some of the dirt off my uniform before picking up her books. 

"Again, I apologise. This probably isn't what you want to happen on your first day!"

"No, it's not!"  I snapped, glaring at her. Snatching my hand away from hers, I tried to  walk away but Ryoko quickly jogged up to me. Putting a hand on my  shoulder, she tried to continue a conversation I'm certain was ended  moments ago.

"Wait, if you're new let me  show you around. This may be one of the most reputable schools in the  country but it's still a high school."

"Pfft, please." Rolling my eyes, I brushed her hand off. "I can take care of myself."

Ryoko  looked at me for a moment, her eyes narrowing with light irritation at  my defiance. Her face soon relaxed into a chuckle before she finally  left me alone. 

Waving her hand, she strolled into the school. 

"Fine, it's your choice. I wish you luck, Edie Nakano."

It  indeed was my choice. I may only be eleven years old but I was stronger  than most people twice my age. I've lost half my family; My father  rarely pays attention to me and I've never had time for friends. There  was nothing in this stupid school that could even _crack_ me, let alone break me. What's the worst that could happen?

Walking  up the short steps, I merged with the crowd of students and entered the  school, keeping my navy blue Nulberry handbag clutched close to me. I  didn't trust any of these peasants; This bag was probably worth more  than most of their houses so who knows what they could attempt in the  aspiration of wealth. There was so many people of various ages and  heights entering at the same time that it felt like I was being carried  with a wave in an ocean, that I had no actual control of my movements  and had no choice but to just follow the majority. 

After walking  down a short but rather wide corridor, we came to what I would call the  'greeting hall' of the Academy. Despite the modern exterior, the  interior was rather traditional. There was pillars and arches of the  finest oak wood with a diamond chandelier dangling from the two-story  ceiling along with oil paintings of what appeared to be the headmasters  lining the walls on either side. With two curved stairs to the right and  left, they led upwards to a balcony where there was the largest  painting of them all framed in gold. Depicted was an old woman, with  grey hair in a tight bun and slim red glasses perched on her button  nose. I wasn't a guessing gal but it was safe to assume she was the  current headmaster and a boring old bitch at that.

Looking  around, I could see the crowd of students was dispersing. Some went  left, some went right, some went up the stairs and to wherever. The  least amount of people were going left so I decided to take that route.  Already I was unimpressed by this school; Surely my father would've  informed the headmistress that I was a new student at the school, so why  wasn't there someone on hand to greet me!? All I got was stupid Ryoko  Hyūga who was only interested in smashing into me. 

Ugh, disgusting lesbians.​


----------



## Laix (Dec 19, 2014)

EDIE
​
 _I am determined to be cheerful and happy  in whatever situation I may find myself, for I have learned that the  greater part of our misery is determined not by our circumstance but by  our disposition._
- MARTHA WASHINGTON​ 
I headed down the corridor which seemed to be lined with lockers.  Aside from perhaps a handful of people, it was completely empty.  Everyone had probably dashed off to their first class. With a sigh, I  approached the lockers with the intention of breaking into one and  claiming it for my own when I was stopped once again. This time, instead  of a pile of text books bruising my jaw it was three girls around my  height stood before me like some little clique.

"You  don't seem familiar," Stated the pink-haired girl with a face  like a serpent, her manicured claws firmly on her hips. Her uniform was  extensively customized with the skirt barely covering her modesty.  Weren't these girls first years too? _Yuck_.

My eyes widened with sarcasm. Like, congratulations! You just guessed the obvious! 

"Wow, really!? No shit detective." 

Her  two sidekicks, one with blonde hair and blue eyes trademark of the  Yamanaka Clan and the other another girl with long black hair and a  shit-eating grin exchanged glances before smirking.

"It looks like this one's a bit brave," One of them uttered.

"Mirai-san, should we deal with her?" The Yamanaka appeared to be the suck up, hoovering up the leader's shit.

"_Mirai?_ So that's your name. I guess your parents didn't love you enough."

As  I ran my hands through my hair, the pride and confidence oozed from my  lips. I could take care of myself, I didn't need anyone to help me out. The girls gasped at my comment while Mirai only smirked.

"Shame,  you seemed like you'd fit perfectly in my group. I guess you'll have to  learn the hard way how the hierarchy works around here. Get her  girls."

Before I could react, the Yamanaka cleared the  corridor while the other one pinned me against the locker. She snatched  my handbag away from me and handed it to Mirai who began to rudely go  through it.

"Um, what do you think you're doing!? That bag's worth more than you!"

She  simply chuckled at my insult. I tried to push this girl off but she was  too strong. Fuck, I'd never felt so hopeless in my life. I was so used  to my guards dealing with people that I was beginning to regret not  having a few assist me on my first day. Given how powerful and important  I am, it's no surprise some would take advantage of that.

"Gosh,  look how pretentious and clueless she is. For her first day of school,  she brought along makeup..." Mirai began tossing out my items as  she listed the things in my bag. "... A notebook... More  makeup... Wow, _more_ makeup... and aww, look, she doesn't even  have any tampons!" The girls laughed in unison, their cackles  haunting me as I had no choice but to watch helplessly. I swear, the  moment they put their guard down I'm going to knock these girls back  into their mothers!

"What's the matter little Edie? Not got your period yet? Still a little girl?" 

"S-Shut up! You better hope I don't get free because when I do, it's-"

"It's  what? It's all over for me? You're going to beat me up?" Mirai  couldn't even say it with a straight face. She really thought I was  weak, that I couldn't do anything, that I was just a pretty girl who's  bark was much worse than her bite. 

_Fuck them_. Fuck them  fuck them fuck them fuck them fuck them! They were just little bitches  who deserved nothing short of eternal torture in Valhalla! 

"Die, Mirai! Die a horrible, painful death!!"

_*ペチャ!!*_
_SLAP!!_​


----------



## Laix (Dec 19, 2014)

EDIE
​
 _I am determined to be cheerful and happy  in whatever situation I may find myself, for I have learned that the  greater part of our misery is determined not by our circumstance but by  our disposition._
- MARTHA WASHINGTON​ 
A scorching pain radiated from my cheek, the attacker being Mirai and the weapon being the back of her hand. My eyes began to water from the pain, from the feeling of being so weak and so hopeless. I didn't know what to do, what I could do or even how to get my revenge.

Screw this girls... I hate them so much. I've known them barely a few minutes yet there's nobody I want to die more than them...

"You know what? I think Edie needs to learn not to speak such coarse words. Fetch the soap, Am?."

The Yamanaka did just as she instructed like a loyal servant, retrieving some anti-bacterial hand wash from her locker. I shook my head, screamed for them to stop, even coming close to begging but my jaw was forced open by the same girl who had kept me pinned to the lockers the entire time. Am? handed the gel to Mirai who approached me with a mischievous grin on her face.

"Open wide, poppet. Naughty girls who say naughty words need their mouths washing out, and you're no exception~"

"Stop right there."

A familiar voice, one that had just become known to my mind five or so minutes ago. It was that same voice of brilliance, charm and authority. I looked over along with the triplet of bitches to see Ryoko Hyūga, standing in the middle of the corridor with a prefect badge pinned to her blazer.

"Put her down, right now."

"The headmistress' pet. How surprising." Mirai signaled for her girls to release me who took no care in doing it carefully, letting me drop to the floor and bang my head against the metal lockers. Am? quickly stuffed the soap back into her bag before assuming her position besides the head bitch in charge.

"I suggest you three get out of here before I let the headmistress know what you three have been up to! Especially you Mirai as you're already on two strikes."

"Tsk. Let's go." Mirai spun on her heel and headed out of the corridor with her clique by her side, leaving just me and this insufferable girl. 

Something was wrong though. While I was certain I didn't like Ryoko, there was a part of me that blocked the negative thoughts. There was a part of me that wanted to smile towards her, that was grateful for what she'd done and wanted to thank her. I couldn't imagine thanking Ryoko as it would only add to her ego but what she did was... It was uncalled for. It was selfless even.

I guess you could say I was _happy_ she intervened.

Her hand extended once again, Ryoko helped me to my feet just like when she crashed into me with those damn books.

"Are you okay? Mirai and her group are pretty vile. You shouldn't let them get to you."

"I'm fine..." I muttered, fixing my rustled uniform before beginning to collect the contents of my bag from the floor. Ryoko knelt down to help me, getting the task down twice as fast before handing my Nulberry handbag back to me.

"If you ever need anything, just let me know, okay?"

Ryoko could tell she wasn't going to get a positive word out of me so just continued on her way. However, as she walked away I began to feel bad. Guilt consumed me, taunting me for being so heartless to someone who was displayed so much heart towards me.

It was coming. The words were going to come out and I couldn't stop them.

"Thank you."

They came out like a whimper, but I knew Ryoko heard for when she reached the end of the corridor, she glanced over her shoulder with a slight smile on her face.

"You're welcome, Edie."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 19, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A Sordid Affair, Part 4​
I gave a smirk, accepted the handshake and removed myself from my chair. "Sure, Makoto-san," I said, which caused his grin to only grow wider. Weird. I wasn't even aware that it was physically possible to even stretch your mouth that much. "I'm Ren Houki, by the way," I belatedly introduced myself.

"Osu! Let's try our best!" Makoto said energetically, but this time I didn't bother replying. Partly because the class was already filling out of the classroom, but mostly because I just didn't feel like it. How do people usually even respond to that kind of freakish optimism and energy?

The courtyard was a fairly large. I remember there being training dummies before and a bunch of other training apparatuses, but I'm guessing that the staff put them away beforehand to make sure they wouldn't get in the way of the sparring matches. At a glance, there was probably enough room for maybe five matches separate to go on simultaneously.

I felt the teacher's palm rest on my shoulder. "You and Makoto-kun can go first," he said, gesturing to an empty patch of ground while the rest of the class gathered behind us in a semi-circle.

"Why are we going through this one at a time when there's so much ground? Surely it'd be faster if you just had five of us go on at the same time," I frowned, confused by what I considered to be logistical ineptitude on our instructor's part.

He scratched at his head, as if completely dumbfounded by my question. "We cleared the space so that the matches wouldn't be contained into a tight little circle and so that you could use the whole field. Besides, you might get to pick up a few tricks if you watch your classmates fight," came the explanation. It made sense.

"Alright, but I don't think I'll learn anything from watching these losers play around..." I muttered under my breath, just loud enough for the instructor to hear me. 

And with that, I approached my starting area, roughly two metres in front of where Makoto was stood. "_A leftie_?" I silently examined, noticing his peculiar stance with his left foot out, then fell into my own fighting stance.

"*Begin!*"


----------



## Chronos (Dec 19, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
The Gears of The World












​
His feet cycles between a fluid motion of twist, turns, sweeps and steps blend together to form a spectacular flair of denominating strike which with their contenders similar structured movements had begun to ward away, a flair of enticingly coordinated swings, such of which due to the gleam of nights moonlight had traced the fields with strokes of brilliant white that at impact sparked with force of struggle behind them. The poisonous air that roamed across the plain of where the fought exuded each others momentum building, their strike soon became waves of powerful shock that crossed the fields in glorious pulses. But what made the scenery beautiful was not the struggle, it was not the fluidity of their bodies against a single unit. It was the love of five that exploded, rained down upon the earth's core and doused them in the turmoil of their souls. The blade of their choosing, behind the grip and strength had layered on it a hidden mask. Their duty had swallowed up all the plentiful emotions, that now raw oozed from each others pores. 

And gleaming like stars had these now become the center of the world. Rosuto Ivery, a single rogue who now confronted the family that took him in, that trained him, feed him and gave him purpose. Now he fought with extreme prejudice, with three blades, two in hand and one gripped on the clenching of his teeth. While assaulting them, leaping into the air on a swarm of combos, and unified strike which held no openings. A mixtures of swiftly brought swings, fist, kicks, leaps, twists, spins and trusts, it was as if a single force exploded. As if everything he held on his inner self had gained a living concious, and had embodied him in a blinded masquerade. The Sharingan his only true ally, his mind his faithful strategist, and his heart the gruesome enemy. 

Although the four warded off his attempts, he still felt it. He sensed a weigh restraining him, something that dragged his feet and pulled his arm. It was similar to that time, to that moment not so long ago. Where he fought the crimson haired beauty. It was the same state, but this time there were no words that he could exude, no orders that he should follow. This was something he chose, something he was resolute about. Because to change the world... he had to first become its enemy. To eliminate the evil, there had to be something greater they should face, a force that unifies them. That's what he believed, that's what caused such controversy, because within that though he truly hated everything. Something veiled under that monstrosity of a ideology was the repressed sensation of satisfaction, the quality that he demanded. The satisfaction he required from the world that took everything from him. 

And now, even at the edge of the world he couldn't save those who he held dear. They couldn't see what he struggled, they witnessed him as an enemy as a farce. Unable to assimilate the reality that has overcome him. Unable to accept that the Rosuto they knew had vanished into the abyss, and had been replaced by something obscure. Something poisoned, something toxic to the world. And they began to take action, their wounds, spiritual, had been ached. Witnessing at the exams televised announcement, the recording of how the fires engulfed their beloved... How later on that day they found a letter in their home testifying his sins, his bellows and his silent cries. Visiting the funeral home of their brother, of their son. And later... witnessing it was all a lie. The dawned upon them, that he was merely an enemy of the world, branded a traitor and a murderer. A myriad of crimes rose on his name... But what's worse, is that he had lied to them. That he lacked the empathy to let them know... He never cared.

And that is why, in this saddened scenario their screams were heard through their swings. Their cries and welled up tears summoned on each strike. With each precise swing, each countered- strike, which each instance they moved  was all just a loud cry. A screeching to the heaven claiming why it had to turn out this way. Why it had to evolve so disgustingly like so. And even after such circumstance it was already far too late. Kitsuki, Gendou, Tachibana and Minae had lost a valued member of their circle... And this killed them. Because now they stood against a force they were tasked to take down, a force who wouldn't allow that. 

A loving, caring... murderer.

A halt which caused them all to swing, as Rosuto Ivery brought his right limp up, crouching down to his knee, the force causing a blow to erupt on the field. Trembling, their strike had brought themselves on a halt. No blood flowed through, but a wall stood before them. It was there, that their eyes widen after Rosuto had pushed them away and he began to lift the sleeve. The gear began to cycle, run with rapid speed. Witnessing that this was no gauntlet, this was in fact, his arm.

Minae soon brought her hand on to her mouth, holding aback the shock, Techibana looked away, while his teeth clenched and Gendou merely soured his expression. While Kitsuki, the sensei, the mother... Merely looked, her tears flowing. Understanding slight what had occurred to him, imagining the torments he had to undergo. All in their absence... She failed him, she hadn't been there and he suffered because of it. She felt responsible. An eye, and arm... And a shattered soul. He was, indeed... insane. 

"Why didn't you... Why didn't you look for us, Rosuto!?"

His head rose, as a breath escaped him as if looking for the answers on the stars themselves. He stood silent... Their bodies clenched under their emotional struggled, before they ran once more, and continued their assault.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 19, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank: Stop the Poachers!*

_Save The Raccoon People! II_

The inside of the hut was simple and bare but very cozy and the tea the old raccoon mistress gave them was the best she ever had but To?s tale of what had happened until they arrived kept her from fully enjoying her treat.

?We, the Raccoon people have ruled and protected these trees for longer than you humans held your own villages. Our mother, the Forest, thought us many things throughout the years and, in exchange, we protect her from those who mean harm,? he explained in a tired but noble voice. ?We share our home with any who seek the comfort of a life lived in nature and we extend that protection to them. Until now, anyone that would take a step inside our mother?s territory with evil intentions in mind would suffer terrible consequences that you young people do not need to know." 

"Then, they arrived. We don?t know how they do it but they live in the forest without us being able to track them or punish them for all the pain they have caused. At the beginning, some of the rarest animals living in our forest, species you no longer have knowledge about, went missing. We didn?t think much of it, the animals come and go as they please and it is not our place to go against them. But then...then some of my children went missing, having gone on long walks through the forest and never returned. Us not being able to trace their presence like we do most. And that was strange. As guardians of our mother Forest, none of us would ever leave our home behind and yet these raccoons went missing."

"We only understood a few days later when their pelts were hung high on the trees as a message to my people.? To?s voice had gradually been getting thicker until he couldn?t hold his sobs any longer. Feeling for him, Yuuko?s eyes also watered and her lips trembled even though Haru?s expression remained a stoic cool. ?Now, my own children go missing every few days and we can?t do anything as we hide in our huts all day. The cold weather settles and our food reserves are not nearly ready. It?s as if death is racing to end us either by hunting us down one by one or starving us through winter.?

?They leave the skin behind?? Haru asked before taking a large sip of his tea.

?Yes, we assume they?re killing us for organs and meat which can be valuable due to the natural energy running inside our blood,? the raccoon elder revealed with a heavy sigh.

?They?re probably selling them as ingredients in the black market,? the blond explained for Yuuko?s sake and she nodded her understanding even as her mouth dropped at the horrible idea behind his words.

?We had no other choice but to request your help,? To continued, looking at them with hopeful eyes. ?If we die, our mother will also perish and all the animals that have found safety under our trees will lose their homes.?

?But?? Yuuko crossed her arms and looked at her current partner with a thoughtful expression. ?If the raccoon people who have lived in this forest for so long can?t find the hunters, how are we going to do it??

?Don?t worry about that,? He reassured her with a hand on her shoulder pushing her to get up. ?For today, let?s give the area a quick search and disable any traps. Our own hunt starts tomorrow.? 

After bowing their heads to the village elder, they both left the hut and took a look at their surroundings. Most of the raccoons had gone inside again except for a couple of tough looking ones wondering around the little buildings. They nodded their heads at the duo and just continued patrolling. They were about to split when an elegant looking like raccoon approached them, with beautiful grey fur, a flower adorning her ears and a tong around her waist. ?You?re the shinobi people, right?? She asked with a calm voice and a polite smile. ?Of course. My name is Lulu, my grandfather asked me to show you where you?ll be sleeping.?

Yuuko exchanged a surprised look with Haru but otherwise followed Lulu to one of the larger huts around. ?You didn?t have to, we could have mounted camp,? she commented even if she was happy they wouldn?t have to stay outside during a cold season.

?It?s no problem, we?? Lulu paused, looking down with sadness in her shiny black eyes. ?We have lots of room at the moment so please make yourselves at home.?

Neither shinobi really said anything after that and the raccoon soon dismissed herself, leaving them alone. ?You have your wireless radio?? Haru asked abruptly, startling the genin.

?Yeah,? she quickly answered, setting down her backpack and getting the little radio in position.

?Okay, let?s split, I?ll take the northern side, you take the southern.? Yuuko nodded and turned to go her way before Haru grabbed hold of her shoulder and looked at her sternly. ?Look ten times before you take a single step, if you?re not sure how to deactivate a specific trap then leave it and I?ll take care of it later, better than you losing a limb. Don?t forget the animals here aren?t always nice, I know you?re the type to just fall for anything cute coming your way but there are many strange creatures around here that aren?t as innocent as they probably look.?

The girl stared back at him over her shoulder with angry eyes. She suddenly had the urge to slap his hand away and tell him she could take care of herself but she swallowed the words and just nodded, immediately turning away and walking towards her side of the forest when he finally let go. ​


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2014)

_
Liquid Time
Girls and Boys_​
He would consider this day a slow day, if it wasn?t for the fact that Kei had begun pulling him around everywhere trying to find a signature style. However as he looked at Kei and her outfit, he wondered what was going through her mind when she thought about style.

 Her clothes long sleeves got in the way of anything she touched, the colors were vibrant mix of blues, as if every possible combination of blue that a person could make up was on her kimono. The elaborate styling of the designs were even more eye catching, it was like looking at the sea and watching everything swim around. However, what he dislike the most was that it was like a mini dress, and her legs were covered by a bright white stocking and blue wedges.

Though as he looked at the girl gawk and look at the shoes, as if she was trying to disarm a type of bomb, he felt a slight tap on his shoulders. When he turned around, a small gentle and warm smirk appeared on his face. He took the girl?s hand and kissed it, showing his respect for the heiress of the Senju clan.

?It has been a while hasn?t it Masami?? Kyo bowed slightly before standing up, ?Yes you are correct, I am Kyo, and it?s an honor to be recognized by you.?

?This is my friend Kei Sili, we are here just passing time, and how is the fine lady doing.?​
Kei was a bit too caught up with the beautiful simple black high heel that had eyed, though the price tag had made her realized that she was born poor, and would probably die poor. If not, it would be too late to get these shoes, and so Kei started to create a dark hole for herself. The life of a poor woman was sad and painful existence to live, woe to being poor, however she wasn?t there for long and Kyo slightly tugged her.

.Kei turned around and for a minute she eyed the girl up and down before looking at Kyo. Though the name ring a bell, and so she took the same stance and slightly bowed as well. 

?Masami of the Senju clan I believe, it?s an honor to make your acquaintance.? Kei smiled politely, there wasn?t many times she would get to meet important clan members. They usually kept to themselves, unlike businessmen and women, so Kei felt a little star struck.

Kyo looked behind her and smiled weakly, ?Well since I?m around, do you want to hang out with us?? He asked, ?Just so you can dismiss your servant.?

Kyo nodded, he was a weird looking kid, but he was sure that if the Senju had hired him, then he was capable enough to protect Masami. Not that he cared about that sort of thing, it was the simple fact of other clans ethics that he was interested in.  Instead of having a grown man with her, they have someone around her age, maybe assigned to her since way young? Kyo wondered, though he would have rather dealt with a grown man, then a kid that wore a mask.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2014)

Liquid Time
Ladies and Gents

I found myself wanting to gag inwardly watching this guy, Heo?Mio?Cee-lo?one syllable names often escape my memory in their simplicity. But how lucky I was when Masami returned his faux gentlemen behavior by restating his name, which was Kyo. Apparently he  and that chick were from Fuzengakure, so actually deciding to take a look at the guy and ignoring the girl, something you?ll never ever hear me say again, I recalled there being a clan who had his physical features. The eyes and hair of red were trademarks belonging to them. 

?It is good to see you Kyo-chan and great to make your acquaintance Sili-san.? Following that response I snorted, loudly. What type of parents would even think of keeping such as silly (pun intended) as that? Just the sheer hilarity that came from that along coupled with the fact that I could run so many places with it only further fueled my snicker which was about to burst. Though with swift craftiness Masami nudged me in the side without so much as even taking her eyes off the pair. A kind way of letting know I was being rude without putting me on the spot. 

 ?Well since I?m around, do you want to hang out with us?? He looked straight at me when he said that while giving this feeble smile. My face scrunched up vexed at his looking at me. Must it always be a dude who looks at me like that? ?Just so you can dismiss your servant.? I just got this impression that he just insulted me whether you understood he did or not. 

_?This isn?t going to start well??_ Was already the thought passing through Masami?s mind. Kyo didn?t know Hisashi, but to think of him as her servant out the gate?she already knew that wasn?t going to be a good first impression in the slightest. Meaning that this would be going downhill rather face. ?N-no, he?s not my ser-? My hand hovered inches above her mouth quieting her. I knew the right thing to do would have been to just let Masami fix the little misunderstanding; however, that?s only those who take the high road. 

Not exactly that kind of guy, so I just looked at him. Like he had just lost his damn mind. 

?Well isn?t this something??? Masami could only sigh while the other two looked like an animal caught in bright lights. And I just continued to stare and stare and stare. Everyone thing in the background kept going all as usual, the chatter of the people and their movements all could be heard. Between the four of us there was just this weird silence that I had conjured up and was planning on breaking???now. 

?That unexpected awkwardness when a ginger speaks without permission.? 

Thus it begins. 
​


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2014)

_
Liquid Time
Girls and Boys_​
Kei felt as though a storm was brewing, no the storm was already here, and she was caught up in the winds. Twisting and turning, lighting, the works, though as she looked between the two boys, Kyo only closed his eyes and smiled. Before that smile turning into an outright smirk, it was as though if he wasn?t looking down at the kid before. He was looking down at him now, the smug grin and the knowing eyes, the boy just shook his head.

?Oh goodness, the S&M freak can talk.? Kyo chuckled to himself before shrugging his shoulders, ?Though I don?t remember hearing your master giving you the order to bark.?

Kei hid her face in her hand, this couldn?t be happening. She was having such a good time, looking at the clothes and the shoes, hell even the sun was out. She was breathing, but now here he was just picking a fight with the Senju servant. Kei eyes danced around, something, there has to be something that she could distract the both of them with, or even just somehow detour their attention from each other. She?ll be happy if she could just have Kyo just snap out of it for a couple of seconds!

?How about I give you a lesson in obedience *mutt*??

_Just anything but this! _​
And that was when Kei brain cells finally remembered what she could do. Kei wrapped her arms around Kyo?s arm, and instantly his eyes snapped on her, because it was a genjutsu. Just not any type of genjtusu, but a calming one, the one that he had trouble fighting. Kyo released a groan as he looked down at her, and she smiled up at him. 

?Masami! Masami of the Senju clan! It?s just so?Unbelievable!? Kei cooed at the young woman standing in front of her, ?You are just so different from what I heard.?

It wasn?t a lie, because Kei was expecting a young girl, not a beautiful young woman in front of her. Maybe someone that was similar to Edie, who had the money and the power, but the personality was nastier than garbage coated in decaying animal organs. Though Masami, she looked mature, from her makeup choice to her outfit, she was just a beauty to behold. Everything just screamed mature goddess!

?Is that Vadis?? Kei asked as she looked at Masami dress, she gripped Kyo?s arm tightly, she really wanted to touch it! It was so beautiful on her!  ?Oh wow?. Vadis~ I haven?t seen her work in such a long time~?

Everything about Masami was just on point!

The makeup was light, as far as could tell a light foundation and even lighter blush, and the lip stain made her lips just so kissable and eye catching! Even the eye shadow game was strong! And Masami cat eyes were near literal perfection! Is this what it meant to be around someone important? Kei had begun her studying with Yomi, though even she felt like a box troll around some women! And Masami was one of them!

?Are you alright?? Kyo asked as Kei was mentally swooning over the girl in front of her.

Kei smiled gently, ?It?s just rare to see that around these days~ Vadis is a very important woman!? Kei lectured, ?A style that stays subtle and simple, but at the same time when worn it?s like Cinderella, and any woman can become a princess.?

Kyo looked at Masami, before smiling gentle, ?I see?.So what brings you out here Masami? Shopping??


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2014)

Liquid Time
Ladies and Gents

This Kyo guy was pretty quick on his feet, but the retort could have used a bit of work. What?s wrong with a little S&M? I mean when the loving is in the air, chains and whips excite me when used by certain folk, you know? But enough about my tendencies in the sack. His little shit eating grin and chuckle gave me showed me just how much of douchebag this red haired stepchild actually was. He needed a bit of understanding in his life, part of the ignorant masses. Most never realize that it was nigh impossible to out due a fool. 

?Your compliments are much appreciated Sili-san. Appearance is one of the most important things of being a lady. You have to always look your best no matter the circumstances.? Strategically Masami placed herself just a bit between Kyo and myself. She was in front just enough that if I lashed out I would run her over in the process, but not close enough where she was completely overshadowing my presence. It was her way of keeping down mess, so I guess I can respect that, but his ass would eventually be grass and I was the brand new lawnmower that was going to go in on it fully pumped. 

?I see?.So what brings you out here Masami? Shopping?? What happened next after his question was on the odd side of things. I saw Masami cheeks tinge very slightly with pink when asked before fiddling with her hands a bit. Was what the ginger asked embarrassing? Nah, couldn?t be. What?s embarrassing about that? Truth was is that we really were out here just to shop or more like browse really. Because no one was going to buy anything for this expensive shops. 

?I would have to say it?s more browsing then anything. My very dear friend here, Hisashi, and I usually enjoy one another?s company; however he?s been rather busy lately.? She gestured over to me with her hand before clasping them together and resting them down by her waist. ?So he has promised to spend with me today, despite me virtually haven?t to drag him out of here. But let?s not stand around, how about we go someone where else more open perhaps?? Masami suggested. We were kind of just standing in the middle of the store chatting it up as if people weren?t trying to get by or anything. Unfortunately for me though, because of the suggestion, it looks like she had planned on spending even more time with them. 

Great, just what I needed. Luckily I knew how to make the most out of such a situation. 

?*Fantastic* idea Joanna, it makes *so much sense*. Why don?t we grab a bite to eat and chat about why we decided to swing by the upper ?I shit gold bricks? selection of shops? I wouldn?t mind getting to *know* this *nice looking* Kei girl and not to mention.? I returned the same shitty grin back to Kyo, only more over exaggerated. ?We?ll stop by a skincare place and get our friend here some sun screen. I take it the family don?t let you out your hermit?s hut too much? Or do you just like the Donald McRonald look?? Locked and loaded.

?Um?shall we??  

​


----------



## Hero (Dec 20, 2014)

*The Dragon Prince
*
Part 5

Sayano  stood idly in the street and kicked up dust as her fellow teammates  argued with their assigned jounin. One of the girls was particularly  angry with the men and kept shouting something or another about  oppression and how the jounin just had a piss poor attitude overall.  Sayano couldn't disagree with the girl on the last point. Despite only  being around for a few minutes, it didn't take long for Sayano to pin  their leader as a grade A dick. Moreover, the younger girl reminded her  of her brother Takashi. Thinking about Takashi made Sayano sad and she  hopes he was doing well on his examination to be placed into Sakura's  Medical Academy. This mission needed to be done asap and they weren't getting anything done by bickering so Sayano decided to make a move

"Hey  you really shouldn't be so condescending" Sayano suggested as politely  as she could. The jounin whirled his head around and took several swift  paces towards Sayano and got into her face, with his forehead pressed  against hers. Sayano almost gagged smelling his breath. It actually  smelled like marinated asshole and she felt like she might crumble into  dust and be blown away into the wind. If Sayano discovered clumps of her  hair on the ground, she wouldn't even be surprised because she knew it  would have been due to smelling the jounin's toxic breath.

"Excuse?  What did you say" the man spat aggressively causing specks of saliva to  fly from his mouth and land on Sayano's lips and cheek. At this point,  Sayano wanted to vomit until she coughed up her first meal. She was  seriously considering adding shit hygiene to her list of pet peeves.  Angered by his lack of civility, Sayano shoved the jounin and started to  poke him in the chest violently yelling at him. Before Sayano and the  jounin could properly duke it out, Edie knocked the jounin into the hot  spring and twirled around to face the girls.
"Let's get this shit  moving, I have a meeting with a designer to help me decorate my Gala  Ball. I would appreciate it if you could not be basic and keep up" Edie  finished by turning around and walking off towards Konoha's gates

From  being with the girl's for such a short time, Sayano was able to find  out a bit about them. The youngest in the team Yuuko reminded Sayano of  younger brother Takashi. Sayano actually quite missed him a lot and  hoped he was doing ok during his admission exam. The other teammate Edie  was a completely different story. She tried to act hard like a bad  bitch, but under that thick exterior, Sayano could see an alone and  afraid girl. She wasn't opposed to making friends during her stay in  Konoha, but it never really was a priority of her.

A few meters  ahead, the women could see a dapper man leaning across the wall gazing  at them. As they began to get closer, 2/3 girls were becoming  increasingly nervous. Sayano was not one of the two girls. Men just  didn't do the thing for Sayano, but clearly something Edie and Yuuko.  Looking over each shoulder and monitoring their behavior, Sayano could  clearly see Yuuko have the hots for this prince because her face was the  color of a firetruck. Sayano chuckled at the idea of Yuuko being nailed  by the prince but quickly dismissed it. The prince definitely had some  years on her and it was weird picturing Yuuko an innocent minor, doing  the nasty. Edie on the other hand wasn't exactly a good girl at all and  knew exatly what she wanted in her life and in a man.

Before they  got into ear range of the prince, Yuuko thought it would be a good idea  to claim the man as hers. This only caused more bickering between the  female ninja and Edie and Yuuko began to brawl it out using purely  taijutsu. Sayano rolled her eyes and blew a gush of air out of her mouth  displaying her thin patience. They hadn't even left Konoha yet for  business and Sayano knew this was setting up to be one hell of a trip
​


----------



## Kei (Dec 20, 2014)

_
Goodbye and Sweet Dreams....Zyana
_​
He was a selfish man, a truthfully selfish man, and he knew it. He didn?t try to be, he didn?t want to be, but somehow or someway, he ended up wanting more. Even when he knows holding on to tight would result in that lost. Kiritsugu wanted to be a person that wanted no one around him and he could easily live a solitude life, but somewhere along the line he wanted more. He got selfish and felt himself drift off into what if. What if he lived a normal life, had a normal family, a normal job, and a normal love life. Dreams that resulted in nothing but the reality reminding him what he is?.

What he does?.​And who he was?.​
He moved her long hair from her face and watched her steady breathing.  He held her hand that lost the strength to hold his. When the last time he saw her eyes look up at him, or heard his name being called out by her. It was like those actions alone had sealed something up in his heart that even he wasn?t aware of, but now that he couldn?t hear it or see it, he realized what those actions did for him. The good mornings, the good nights, the feeling of warmth when she leaned on him, and those eyes that sparkled whenever he arrived.

It sealed up the loneliness in his heart?​
It sealed something he rather ignored, that he filled with his job. If he focused well enough, he wouldn?t be able to think about it, and if he didn?t think about it. It wasn?t there. If it wasn?t there, he had nothing to complain about. Emiya long ago realized it himself, he would be alone for the rest of his life. His life carried way too much risk and the problems he had, he wouldn?t have asked anyone to carry with him or for him. 

Though Zyana....​
He never really thought much of the girl when they first started to train, but now, there wasn?t a single doubt in his mind that she would be there. She became a section of his heart, that he couldn?t deny, and even the briefest of thought of her one day abandoning him could cause the older man a server amount of pain.  

?Emiya?? Kathy called out him from the door, ?You need to eat?.?

If the thought of her abandoning him hurts, then what ate him at night when she went on mission with him? The thought, the possibility of her losing her life because he wasn?t there to protect her, the chance that one day she?ll might come back home more than a broken arm, leg, or rib. Zyana was strong and she was smart, she never took risk, but she had a ton of growing to still do. However, he didn?t mind taking it slow watching her grow slowly, trying to clutch on tightly so she won?t feel the need to leave him.

Though because of his selfishness, his need for her to be around him, and his questionable feelings, she was like this. Zyana has been in coma induced by a high level genjutsu. For 2 months, Emiya watched her slowly wilt away like a flower, and it stabbed at him constantly. So many genjutsu masters didn?t know shit about removing that type of genjtusu.

Emiya grabbed Zyana hand and cupped it as if for dear life, ?Did you find anyone else??

??.Emiya??​
?Did you find anyone else?!? He hissed at Kathy, she closed her eyes as she tried to sympathize with him, and she nodded her head. 

?_Tomorrow_?They are coming tomorrow, but Emiya, if they can?t do it.?​
Emiya cut her off as he looked at Zyana, ?They will do it! They will release her!?

?And if not??

?We?ll find another! And another! Until Zyana wakes up again!?​


----------



## Kei (Dec 20, 2014)

_
Under The Night Sky
Interaction Arc: Ryoko
Zyana_​
Zyana didn?t have any particular job that she refused to do, but sometimes she get that one that she turned her nose to. Though she never once denied a job, but there was a certain type that just made her realize that this world goes both ways. Those types of jobs were the ones that had certain items she had to look out for, and she hated them. Not because she didn?t like the idea of being asked to kill someone for a certain thing, but the simple fact that there was a certain condition that thing has to be in. 

The less she had to care about the better?

Though there was another reason she didn?t like these missions, and as she sat on the roof and leaned her back against the railing. There was no one with her, because usually Emiya would accompany her on missions, but these types he usually just leave it in her hand. On one side, she could prove her expertise in the field and show her promise as a hired hand, but on the other, she hated the fact that Emiya wasn?t with her. 

The cold night air whipped through her hair as she looked at the neighboring building. Her eyes glowed a bright yellow as she eyed the building up and down, all the exits, and possible ways to get in and out. She?s been at this for at least 3 days, she arrived here at the city of Adonis, located not too far from Konaha, on the first day. Along with setting up a good scoping point and reviewing her material, the second day she went to wear the item and the person holding that item was located. This was Adonis City Museum, which had antiques from every part of the world and constantly continued growing because of the museum curator, her target, Kuro Rumiko.

The son of Duster Rumiko, a political figure that was crawling his way up in Konaha, but like any other underdog story he began his days here working as a delivery boy in Adonis. It was a boring story of struggle, lost, and luck, a story that was fed to the public to get them to empathize with the politician. Though that wasn?t Zyana?s focus, she watched as all the light turned off in the museum, and people left out talking amongst themselves.

She turned around before loosening herself up, she didn?t need much for this job, but still as she opened up her bag she pulled out one of Emiya?s custom made guns. She had to be safe than sorry, she pulled the safety on before placing it behind her dress pants. 

Zyana wore a suit and tie custom made just for her, and the weapons she had lurking underneath them. Bombs,  needles, hunting knives, and anything else was hidden underneath her clothes Though even the latest metal detective wouldn?t be able to pick them up. She smiled at Kathy cunning to come up with interesting concepts for weapons and armor.

Zyana put her long hair into a pony tail before jumping off the side into a dark alley, as she made her way out into the city streets her bright yellow eyes dulled. 

It was time to get ready.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 20, 2014)

[- R E A P E R Code - ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act XIII)-
<"Death Is Always At My Side">


The air ignites from the flames of battle,
My feet propelled me after the foe I must absolutely defeat. Likewise, a swirl of malice emits from Diarmu's gaze. But I'm unfazed, whether or not that matters is for the result of this conflict to decide. In this battlefield polluted by corpses, only one could stand, and I had decided that would be justice for those slaughtered.

Similar to my previous failure, I slip on the the a puddle of blood. My mind back tracks to the tragic occurrence that had befallen Eita. Death slips from the spear hurled my way. This is Calamity Mind, the ability to subconsciously calculate a way to formulate a tragic event by Diarmu. My focus on his intensity is what distracted my from the sliding pool of blood that caused me to slip. This should be the end, there should be no way to counter, 

but I do

I lower my hand, not to catch my fall but to grab a defaced corpse near me. I swing it with any strength i can gather at the path of the spear, causing it to get impaled and lose trajectory. The spear misses its mark as i fall. Bewilderment can be seen on Diarmu's face and I take my chance to shoot forth. He sees my  forth coming and launches into the air and behind, this time I react fast enough. My feet closes the distance gap between us, kunai readied in both hands. 

Diarmu's intention was to regrab the spear he had just thrown and I knew that. The moment his feet reach the floor I swing for his throat and then the ear, as he has no other weapons, he can only backtrack and evade with a face of desperation,

"Get the fuck back!"

A swift kick lands against my solarplex, knocking me backwards across the landscape. I can't let myself be pushed back any further! He regains his spear but I don't mind, I move in front of him and release a series of swings, slamming mercilessly against the his defending spear while he backpettled 

A single horizontal strikes both of my kunai and knocks me back into the air from the force. That wasn't it, I remove several shuriken from my pouch and launch them at the demon. He grins at the steel hail and slashes and spins the spear against the incoming shuriken. The steel stars scatters across the room and I push off a nearby pillar to launch his way.

But that's when the wheels turn,

Calamity Mind has been put in motion, once Diarmu knocked away the shuriken, whether he intended to or not, the shuriken rebounded and deflected from the walls and floors in a way that formed a chain reaction that surrounded me with dozens of my own weapons coming to kill me,

I knew it!

As I fall, I stab a kunai into a nearby pillar, use it like a bar and flip backwards into the air. The flock of shuriken cut across through empty, missing it's target. 

"What the hell...."

Diarmu's teeth grinds against eachother in frustration. I can tell he's surprised and I know why. My feet clap against the floor but my eyes lay ahead,

"Your  Calamity Mind is deadly, but once I put my mind to an extreme focus on my surroundings in anticipation for death, it can be countered,"

Silence takes place but soon,

"..........Hahahahahahahahaahaha!!!!!!"

A bit peeved, I narrow my eyes,

"Silent Honors will not- *AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"

*MY EYE,

I SHURIKEN FLEW INTO MY EYEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!*

"HAHAHAHAHA!!! DON'T GET FULL OF YOURSELF BITCH, CALAMITY MIND IS ABOVE A PRIMATE LIKE YOU,"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 20, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A Sordid Affair, Part 5​
My first thought: Makoto was impressively fast. On the instant our instructor announced the start of our match, he moved like a gunshot. He shot forward, a blur of ugly purple in the air, until he'd roughly crossed half the distance between us. With a leap, he then threw himself into the air, simultaneously spinning in a strange display of circus-like acrobatics. Was he trying to confuse me or something?

"_Fine by me,_" I mentally shrugged to myself, shifting in my stance accordingly to throw a high kick aimed at the back he'd left wide open in the process of his little maneuver. That was the kind of sloppy mistake mother would have never allowed at home. 

However, before my counter could connect, he spun around once more. The movement was spontaneous, so sudden that I barely processed his leg sweeping through the air to painfully intercept my high kick. Only when I withdrew and felt the proceeding throb from where his foot had hit, did the realisation dawn upon me: Makoto was strong as well as fast. 

Unfortunately, with my opponent quickly upon me once more, I had little time to lament my injury. Landing on the ground, he ran forward once more, hasty to press on his advantage. A flurry of punches came my way, but this time I was ready for it. I stepped backwards, quickly parrying away each one as they came while occasionally responding with some of my own - though Makoto was surprisingly fastidious in his own blocks and parries. 

"You're good!" Makoto commented.

"You're not too bad yourself..." I muttered back distractedly, feeling his storm of attacks begin to relent. Was he finally getting tired or what? 

His following lunge told me that the answer was a resounding 'no'. The punch went straight for my face, but it was both slower than his flurry and easier to see through than his acrobatics earlier. With the flat of my hand, I quickly parried it away then rode on the momentum of my movement to move into an elbow strike aimed for his face. I had him this time. 

Makoto rocked backwards, letting the bone of my elbow skim through the air just above his forehead, then immediately countered by shooting forward with a painful headbutt on my nose. "Gotcha!" He announced happily. I stumbled back, feeling my warm blood trickle down my nose, my own heavy breathing and the clarity of my vision beginning to blur.

_"Always go for the face," mother always repeated to me. "You hit the nose, and disrupt their breathing. From there, any form they might have had comes crumbling down."_

I see what she meant now, as I fell back in a complete disorientation. How hard was this guy's fucking head? 

My opponent jumped up again, twirled twice in the air, then brought his leg down.


----------



## Hero (Dec 20, 2014)

_*Chase Your Dreams*_
Part 4
_(Note: Part 3 was start of intelligence training)_

At this point of the test, Takashi was sweating buckets. The material was starting to push him to his limit and he was starting to become unsure of his answers. Despite everything being at stake, Takashi loved this feeling that was overcoming him. Somethign he deeply wanted was on the line and he couldn't let anything get in his way. Being put into a corner really brought out his fighting nature to push through adversity which he lacked when situations were easy. It was during these times that Takashi actually felt like a ninja.




> 4. Which of the following is a regulatory protein in the cytoplasm that helps the processes at the synapse?
> 
> *A. Calmodulin*
> B. Protein kinase
> ...


Takashi actually had no fucking idea how to answer this question because it was completely novel to him. He had heard of answer choices B and C so he rulled them out immediately. He was unsure of D so he kept it unmarked. Potentially gap protein was the term for something else he was familiar with and the test just called it something different than the medical literature. Choice A was something he had never seen before in his life and he decided to actually take a chance on that answer. He was confident that he knew B and C well enough to know they couldn't possibly be and answer. What kept him from choosing answer D was that it wasn't convincing enough.



> 5. The primary effect of cocaine on the nervous system is that cocaine blocks the re-uptake of ____.
> 
> *A. Monoamines*
> B. Transamines
> ...


When Takashi reached question 2, he slammed his head down  on his desk. Having another question he didn't know was exactly what he needed right now. Slowly the boy tilted his head up just enough so he can peer at the test in front of him.
"They would save the hardest multiple choice portion of the test for last..." muttered the boy under his breath. Normally a test of this size at another medical academy would take the individual 7 hours, but at Sakura's school, the course load was a lot more rigorous. Instead of 7 hours, this test was only 4 hours long despite being tested on 8 different sections. Looking back at his test, Takashi formed a hard frown because he still didn't know the answer to the question. Takashi was getting a little agitated because this portion was supposed to be over neuroanatomy and the nervous system, yet here was a question that was about pharmacology. Realizing that stalling on this question would affect his time management, Takashi quickly circled an appropriate answer.



> 6. Which of the following amino acids can function as a neurotransmitter in the CNS?
> 
> A. Leucine
> *B. Glutamic acid*
> ...





> 7. Clostridium botulinum releases this enzyme that destroys peptide bonds.
> 
> A. Amylase
> *B. Endopeptidases*
> ...





> 8. Multiple sclerosis is a disease that attacks the _______ of neurons in the CNS.
> 
> *A. Myelin sheaths*
> B. Axon terminals
> ...





> 9. Which of the following is not considered a type of synapse?
> 
> A. Dendrodendritic
> B. Axosomatic
> ...





> 10. The progression of a nerve impulse with the nodes of Ranvier is called _______.
> 
> *A. Saltatory conduction*
> B. Transmission
> ...





> 11. Supporting cells located within the CNS are collectively called _____.
> 
> *A. Neuroglia*
> B. Astrocytes
> ...





> 12. Which of the following types of cells line the ventricles and spinal cord?
> 
> A. Astrocytes
> B. Schwann cells
> ...





> 5. Which of the following cranial nerves can be directly linked to ptosis?
> 
> *A. III*
> B. IV
> ...


Takashi quickly answered the previous questions because he knew their answers. It was nice to finally catch a break for once. However he ran into another road block with question 13. Ptosis wasn't a word to his knowledge, but then again maybe he didn't study hard enough and it was actually a word. The only thing making his argument for a type weak was the fact that he was taking a MEDICAL ENTRY EXAM AT A WORLD RENOWN MEDICAL ACADEMY. There was no way in fucking hell there could be an error on such an important test, Takashi refused to believe it. Once again, he back was pressed against the corner and he didn't know what to do. He eventually decided to go against A because why not? Besides, A was the most common letter in his name



> 6. Which of the following cranial nerves can be directly linked to diplopia?
> 
> A. III
> *B. IV*
> ...





> 7. Which of the following is another name for cranial nerve IX?
> 
> A. Trochlear
> B. Vestibulocochlear
> ...





> 8. Athetosis type movements are often identified with a _______ lesion.
> 
> A. Midbrain
> *B. Basal ganglia*
> ...





> 9. Changes in personality and judgment are often associated with a _____lesion.
> 
> *A. Frontal lobe*
> B. Parietal lobe
> ...





> 10. Changes in motor aphasia are often associated with a _______ lesion.
> 
> A. Frontal lobe
> B. Parietal lobe
> ...





> 11. Changes in sensory aphasia are often associated with a _______ lesion.
> 
> A. Frontal lobe
> B. Parietal lobe
> ...





> 12. Which of the following diseases has not been directly linked with Bell's palsy?
> 
> A. AIDS
> B. Diabetes
> ...





> 13. Which of the following cervical nerve roots best corresponds with activation of the triceps muscle?
> 
> A. C5
> B. C6
> ...





> 14. The upper and middle trunks of the brachial plexus combine to form the ____ cord.
> 
> *A. Lateral*
> B. Posterior
> ...





> 15. The upper, middle, and lower trunks of the brachial plexus combine to form the ____ cord.
> 
> A. Lateral
> *B. Posterior*
> ...





> 16. The lower trunk of the brachial plexus forms the ____ cord.
> 
> A. Lateral
> B. Posterior
> ...





> 17. Jerky and sudden random movements are often associated with a _____lesion.
> 
> A. Midbrain
> *B. Basal ganglia*
> ...





> 18. Which of the following arteries supplies Broca's area?
> 
> A. ACA
> *B. MCA*
> ...


1





> 9. Which of the following arteries if ruptured can cause an oculomotor palsy?
> 
> A. ACA
> B. MCA
> ...





> 20. Which of the following is not true concerning Brown-Sequard syndrome?
> 
> A. Contralateral spinothalamic deficits
> *B. Ipsilateral spinothalamic deficits*
> ...


Not giving a fuck about the test anymore, Takashi flew threw the rest and randomly circled the answers. He was fed up with the test and it was far longer than he expected. The boy had no idea how he would have handled an exam that was actually 7 hours longs because he might have actually exploded. Even if he got some of these questions wrong, it didn't really matter because he was extremely he aced the rest of the exam and it could act as a buffer for his terrible score on this section. Then again, this wasn't exactly the bright plan because I'm sure other applicants were trying their best.

​


----------



## Hero (Dec 20, 2014)

_*Chase Your Dreams (continued)*_
Part 4

When time was called, the proctor scooped up  on the exams from the students in the room. As she came around picking  up tests, she also placed another exam form on their desk. This part of  the exam was part 8 and it was the very last section of the test. When  he received his paper, Takashi's face glowed radiantly. He was so thankful for such an easy finish to the exam. Quickly Takashi  grabbed his pencil and hurriedly wrote his answer on the four lines  given. Once he finished, he looked over his answer and began to tear up.



> 1st Clause: _No medic ninja shall ever stop medical treatment until the lives of their party members have come to an end._
> 2nd Clause:_ No medic ninja shall ever stand on the front lines._
> 3rd Clause: _No medic ninja shall ever die until they are the last of their platoon._
> 4th Clause: _Only those medic ninja who have mastered the  of the ninja art Creation Rebirth are permitted to discard the above-mentioned laws._


Takashi  had been waiting for the day he could write these laws. He also  couldn't wait until the day he could break the previous 3 rules and  become a legend just like Tsunade-sama. The blonde boy sprang up from  his desk and handed his sheet to the proctor. She glanced over it and  smiled at Takashi warmly. This surprised him because she was so eager to be a bitch when he walked into the room
 "You got all of the laws correct. Also while you all were answering the  laws of becoming a medical ninja, I took the liberty of grading your  scantron with your multiple choice answers" the woman said handing Takashi a sealed folder. She also reached below the desk she was sitting at and pulled out a uniform. Takashi's mouth dropped and he immediately clenched his legs to prevent his body from soiling itself. "Congratulations Takashi Hatekeda,  you're officially a student of this academy. Not only are you the first  boy medical ninja we've had enroll in decades, you are also the only  person besides Tsunade-sama herself and Sakuran-sama who scored a  perfect score. Congratulations kid, you're the real deal"
 Takashi couldn't believe the words  coming out of the woman's mouth. Emotions swirled inside of the young  man like a hurricane and his body could barely contain the feelings  anymore. Before he could disrupt the rest of the students with his  excessive cheering and jumping, Takashi ran from the testing room and eventually burst through the academy's doors screaming to the heavens of his accomplishment.​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ Alone l PT.4 ~

*?You?re pathetic.?*

Ai heard a voice faintly call out to her. The voice was nostalgic. Just hearing it caused a cloudy memory to resurge in Ai?s mind, the memory was of a woman, but her features weren?t identifiable as if she was blurred out by something. Ai didn?t know what this meant, and why she had suddenly saw it as if it was a vision. She tried to call out to the voice, but she was still unable to speak. After she realized this fact the voice once again spoke to hear, but this time it was different. It didn?t feel as if someone was talking to her, it felt as if the voice was coming from inside of her, but how could that be? Maybe Ai was finally starting to lose her mind from her current state, but before she could think about it more the voice said something that caused Ai?s heart to drop.

*?How could you forget me, Ai??*

The girl?s scarlet eyes widened. What did the voice mean? Ai always did her best to be kind to everyone, she?d never forget someone especially someone who?s voice instantly was recognized. But the fact remained that if the voice was familiar, and she didn?t remember who it was she really did forget someone. But she?d never hurt someone like that, at least she never thought she would. Forgetting someone would hurt them a lot, it would seem like their existence wasn?t important enough for her to remember. But how could Ai forget anyone? The only time she ever left the village was to go to the Phoenix Festival, and she hadn?t forgotten Yuuko, or Noine. Even if they did abandon her at the festival she still counted them as precious to her.

*?I thought when we gave you the name Ai it would fit you.?*

The name Ai? As she thought about it for a second she thought of the lone kanji that represented her name. It meant love, was the voice implying she had no love within her? Ai without needing to be influenced by her name loved everyone. She wanted to make every person she met happy, and to never let them be alone. But something suddenly hit her as she didn?t think about a part of it?s sentence. Did it say ?We?? As the words rang through her ears seemingly infinitely she felt a warm sensation on her face. It was her tears again, but instead of just running down her face again something miraculous happened. Her hands quickly found themselves covering her eyes as she continued to weep.

*?That?s it! Cover your eyes, and continue to blind yourself to the truth. It?s worked so far.?*

The voice changed as it exclaimed. It was the same voice of the woman who spoke to Ai, but now it was more sinister. It was her voice, but on top of it was an eerie higher deeper pitched voice giving it the sound of two people talking simultaneously, which caused it to reverberate not only in Ai?s mind, but throughout her entire body as if the voice could pierce her soul.

*?You knew! All along you knew the fact your parents were dead, but you didn?t want to face it. You tell yourself that you make friends with everyone, and love them all, but you?re nothing more than a weak little girl who lies to herself, and everyone else. You don?t have anyone, like those girls at the festival. They abandoned you, and all you could do is cry, and feel sorry for yourself.?*

The voice laughed menacingly seemingly amused at how miserable Ai was. Even if Ai wanted to deny it, she knew it as all true deep down. That day at the festival still left a hole in Ai?s heart. She couldn?t figure out why it happened, or maybe she just didn?t want to accept why it happened. 

?Y-you?re??

The voice?s laugh abruptly stopped as it heard Ai stutter something sheepishly to herself. It was puzzled by how Ai could not only move her arms, but could also speak. It figured the girl was completely helpless in the face of her truth.

*?So you can speak after all. I guess you?re not completely useless after all Ai, congratulations!?*

It mocked as Ai?s lips trembled in both fear, and sadness at the truth. Her heart wasn?t what she wanted it to be. She wanted to be tough, to not let anything affect her negatively. But she couldn?t even do that right. Like when she met Kukiko, she stalked the girl and was eventually caught by her. She must have thought Ai was so weird.

*?You?re better off dead. You?re not fit to live in reality if you can?t even face it. The world isn?t a nice place, it?s full of evil, and malice. The world only uses you for what it can get out of you, it has no care about your well being unless you?re benefiting it, and then it just discards you like the empty husk you are.?*

Ai still covered her eyes as she was afraid to see anything, and hoped that covering her eyes would cause the voice to show her mercy as she helpless.

*?But you can?t even serve a purpose, so you should have been discarded long ago. No one would miss you anyway.?*

Even if Ai knew the truth these words still invaded her heart causing it burn in pain. Maybe the voice was right, and a death is better than a lifetime of pain. Ai wanted to just give in, and ask the voice how she could just end it all, all of this suffering, and disappointment and be with her parents again. but suddenly Ai?s hand became warm with a sensation she had nearly forgotten in this world she now existed in.

-    -    -    -    -    -   -    -    -    -

In the mansion the scene was grim. Sosetsu knelled by Ai?s bedside as he seemingly had put her in the bed after finding her. The usually very calm, and collected man held Ai?s right hand between his. She was very pale, paler than usual and her skin was icy to the touch as if she was no longer alive, yet she still had a pulse and was breathing.

?Ai I?m so sorry..?

Tears streamed down the man?s face clouding his glasses. He couldn?t imagine what he would do without Ai, and it seemed like it he may soon be without her. The feeling ate him alive, he wouldn?t know what to do without her by his side. Even if he never said it she was the most precious thing in his life. He wish he told her all of the things he wanted to, but it was too late. She wouldn?t be able to hear his words anymore. Yet he still grasped her hand refusing to let her go.

?I swore to protect you.. And I?ve failed you, and your parents.?

His tears rained down onto the girl?s cold hand as he continued to watch over here hoping she would wake up. He?d give his own life a million times over to protect Ai. He didn't just swear to protect her because it was his job, and promise to her parents, but also because he loved the girl like he had never loved anyone. 

?I love you Ai, please don?t leave me here alone. You?re all I have, you make this life worth continuing, and without you I?d be lost.?

His heart felt like it had been ripped from his chest. He couldn't believe his eyes, and hoped that this was all just some nightmare. He hoped to wake up any minute now, and see Ai?s face smiling up at him. But this was reality, no matter how much he wished, or prayed no one would hear, or answer his calls. He was helpless as he watched the only person he cared for dying before his eyes. 

He was silent now, there was nothing left to say anymore. All he could do was hold onto her hand until she was gone. He wished that moment would never come, but he knew if that were the case AI would eternally suffer this fate which she had fallen into. But before that he found one last thing to say to Ai as she lied there expressionless. 

?I hope you can finally be happy with your mother, and Father. Tell them all about the fun we had. I hope they know how much I love you.?

As he finished his sentence he kissed the girls lips not caring if they were cold or not. His sorrow was beyond comprehension, but he knew she could finally be at peace with her parents again, and that was enough for him. He gently stroked the girl?s hair before standing to tuck her into her blanket like he used to before seeing her off to bed.

?Goodbye Ai??​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 21, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery_
The Gears of The World












​
The hectic battle continued, however and interval between swinging blades and flying swing had taken place, gaped between the other, while Rosuto stood in the middle with blades rested on his flesh, pressing on his neck while all the four stared at him. His expression darkened, saddened, yet the eye swirling under the influence of his own power. Minae avoided his eyes, while Tachibana merely rivaled it with his own, angered expression. Gendou as expressionless as from the start, silent, veiling his inner thought with a mien that demonstrated nothing and Finally Kitsuki, who stood in front. Her eyes were the most emphatic. 

"Why?"

Where the only words she worded, but these were the words Rosuto feared the most. As she begun to formulate, and prepare for the worst, Rosuto's eyes fell upon the soil. And he began to tremble, his mouth opened, releasing the kunai from his teeth. As it feel, the twist and turn soon became rhythmically slow. His mind begun to recall everything that's happened, everything that occurred with the past few moments of their time. How everything escalated so quickly. The flashed continued to blare on his mind as his blood began to sheathe. The images of battles prior soon rushing, flooding his inner thoughts and vision with the painfully recalling of events that ended in failure. Their faces... The faces of all the individuals from close to distant had started to implement themselves within this moment. 

"You don't have the right to ask that!"

Finally, it broke.

"Where were you!? Where were you when I needed you!? Where were you when I was crying!? When I was dying!? My screams and wild beckons never reached you! They were never heard by anyone! I was alone! I forced it and lied to myself that this is what I wanted... THAT THIS IS WHAT WAS RIGHT!? How is now any different!? How different would've been back then!? I would've been trapped, jailed and weakened, I wouldn't have had my freedom, I would've been forgotten and betrayed once again. Nobody knew, nobody cared, nobody tried! Not YOU, not anyone!" 

Their expression widen, and their souls shattered, at his vigorous words, they weren't the ranting of the silent boy whom she knew before this. There were the shouts of a man who had finally reached the edge of his rope. She bit her lips, as her eyes began to sour in a distant anger. How was this her fault?

"You should have come after me!? How can I know you're in trouble whe-"

"It's been month since I've been home! It's was month before I RETURNED home! What great cry for help can that NOT be Kitsuki!? Huh!? Answer me!?"

A pulse, soon a sound emanated from the metallic limb, the sounds caused them to feel numb, their bodies no longer could move, their arms did not react to their command. Tachibana, the more passionate of this family, tried beyond the simple jerking, but it was irrelevant. His body couldn't react because a section of mind had been shut of. At this, Rosuto rose his hands and spread the arms that aimed to his throat, soon leaping and gathering the lot in an aerial sweep. Sending them all towards the distance.

"How can you call yourself my family... How can you say I never cared..."

Rosuto slowly rose, as his eyes began to gleam that radiant crimson. 

"When you were the ones who never did?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 21, 2014)

*To Catch a Dream Amongst a River of Clouds!

A Fish out of Water*​


*Hirito "Tako" Umimaru
Somewhere within Iwagakure*​


"Ahhgh!!!" _A cry of frustration sounded out from a relatively young man, wandering in the middle of nowhere. He had a map with him, but...it wasn't helping. At all._

"Why did I come out here?! There's nothing but mountains and flat-lands for miles!" _he yelled out to no-one in particular, clearly venting his frustration._ "And I should have suspected _something_ when the location of this mission was the 'Land of the Sky'! It _and_ its hidden village haven't existed for over a *century!*" _He continues ranting. At this point his skin had begun to take on a light red; Luckily enough for him, though, it wasn't due to the heat._ "And it's so fucking dry out here!"

...

_He sits down cross-legged on the dirt beneath him, and deeply exhales._ "Right. I guess I'll just look over the map again...despite how useless it's been so far..." _He mutters, exasperated by this whole ordeal. _ 


"I left this small village _here_ about an hour and a half ago...and the next village over _here_ is about a day or two away. With any luck, I'll find _something_ in between so I don't shrivel up and die out here..."

​


----------



## Laix (Dec 22, 2014)

EDIE
THE _PRINCE_, THE _PRINCESS _AND A FEW _FROGS_
*PART 2*

​ 
We finally arrived at the meeting point. The mission was getting underway and action was just right around the corner. I was mostly excited for pummeling someone in the face to release all this pent up stress when my glorious eyes came across a fine specimen of nature.

As soon as my mind registered his presence, my body froze. My jaw dropped, lips pursed like a fish and eyes widened with shock. It was like time slowed down and all I could hear was my heart thumping faster and faster against my chest as I stared at his. Shirtless, ripped and wet from sweat, his jungle green eyes finally met mine and narrowed. He liked what he saw and I _wanted_ what I saw.


​
Hands on the waistband of his jeans, he approached me, tongue rolling across his lips. "So you're going to be my personal bodyguard?" He asked, completely ignoring the existence of my underlings. I didn't blame him. Afterall, I was by far the hottest here.

"W-W-W-Why... Why yes..." Shit, why couldn't I speak properly! This was so embarrassing, I was struggling to function just as the Lady Valkyrie had presented a real man sent straight from the gods to me! Then, he brought my stuttering to a silence with a finger on my lips.

"Shh. Don't worry. We'll let out bodies do the talking."

Had I died and gone to heaven? Who would've thought on this mission I'd meet my future husband? As if he knew me inside and out, he revealed a pack of grapes and began to lovingly feed them to me. One fruit at a time, letting it brush against my lips before allowing my teeth to sink into it. Our eyes didn't break contact for even a second, our minds melded together in the most beautiful scene you could possibly imagine! 

"Edie!"

"Hey, blondie..."

"_Edie!!_"

I reluctantly broke eye contact to shut these stupid girls up.

"What!? Shut up, I'm trying to enjoy a mome-"

Something wasn't right. When he was feeding those grapes to me, time came to a standstill. We was in our own paradise, a palace filled with all the fruits in the world to feed me and only a pair of tight navy jeans on his muscular thighs. But when I looked at my teammates, we was back in the original meeting spot and the Prince was leaning against a wall, raising a confused eyebrow towards me. Worst of all however, he was no longer shirtless! I could make out his muscles but they were obscured from view by some ugly official garb or something royal that princes would wear. The sweat dripping over his body was gone, replaced with little more than a block.

It seemed I'd gone off into another one of my dreams after becoming entranced by his beauty. I'd been forcefully dragged kicking and screaming to reality by Yuuko and That Other Girl, who were both wearing judgmental looks on their faces.

They carried on staring at me before I finally said something.

"_What!?_"

The Other Girl let out a sigh. "Edie, you was-"

"Now tell me, prince..."

Yuuko completely swerved the conversation, sliding over to the prince like she was some smooth bachelorette.

"Where is it we shall be delivering you to?"

No. No no no no no no no no _*NO!!*_ This little girl who can't even fashionably dress herself, who is a stranger to a hair brush, who doesn't know the power of contouring _can not_ and _will not_ take him from me! I had 004 stolen from me, I had Ky- I mean, I've been robbed too many times in my life to have him robbed from me too!

Thankfully, I was coincidentally dressed for the occasion. 

"Gosh, it's so hot today!" I stretched, taking off my hoodie to reveal the tight black vest top that lay underneath; So tight it amplified my cleavage, giving me an advantage over these flat-chested brick walls.


----------



## Hero (Dec 22, 2014)

*The Dragon Prince
*Part 6

Once Yuuko and Edie stopped bickering, the three girls went to address the prince they were to escort. "Hello Prince," Sayano said bowing, "I'm Sayano....Inoue" the girl paused after her first name unsure how to introduce herself after the hospital incident. After she was done making her introduction, the prince and the girl made eye contact and he greeted her with a warm smile
"Hahaha, there was no need to tell me that! I could could see that noble bloodline in your blood, Kumogakure's richest and most high profile residents! Anyway, I'm Prince Isamu" chuckled the prince. Immediately after she heard his name, Sayano cringed. How could such a beautiful man have such an ugly name? Although Isamu wasn't Osamu, it was close enough for her to hate it and potentially him regardless. Trying to ease out of the situation, Sayano gave a fake smile and slid back inbetween the two other girls. From her peripheral vision, Sayano could see Edie glaring at her with searing eyes. Sayano just chuckled to herself because she didn't have time for such petty behavior. Was this bitch really gonna be made because she wasn't the only rich hoe on the team? Although Sayano didn't know her exact relations to the Inoue clan, she was going to own it and use it to check Edie.

Hands now on his hips, Prince Isamu eyed the girls up and down as if he was searching for something. Whatever he was looking for, it wasn't good because the expression on his face contained that of major concern. After 2 more minutes of scanning, he made his worries known.
"So which one of you is the Jounin?" he spoke slowly and definitely puzzled. Sayano looked left at Yuuko who was fidgeting like she had Parkinson's disease. 
"There is no way in the fuck he's going to believe she's the leader of this mission" Sayano thought to herself. She looked over at Edie and she wasn't in a better situation. The blonde bitch was completely spaced out tracing the Prince's considerably large penis outline. "Well that's a no for her as well..." Sayano though exasperated "I guess it's up to me."

"I am" Sayano said firmly, "I am the jounin leading this mission". Upon speaking those words, Edie whipped her attention to Sayano, nearly breaking her own neck. What happened next caught Sayano completely off guard, because Edie started to take off her shirt to reveal a very tight and well fitting black vest displaying her two gifts from God. Sayano couldn't help herself but stare at Edie's massive breasts that reminded her of Takashi's idol Tsunade. The best part of the whole situation was that Edie was nipping...and hard.
"Actually I'm..." Edie started to say, but Sayano acted fast to save this mission from smoldering.
"Hot. Very hot haha. She gets hot easily Prince Isamu and it's rather annoying haha. But genins, what are you going to do with them?" Sayano laughed grabbing Edie and pulling the girl really close to her. "Try that shit again and I will fuck you up." Sayano hissed in her ear "We can't mess this one up any further since you already ditched the real jounin. Normally I'd be mad at anyone for putting out for attention, but keep doing it babe."

Prince Isamu looked on anxiously at the altercation of the two girls "Is everything alright here?". Sayano turned her head in the handsome Prince's direction and flashed him a beautiful smile.
"No Prince Isamu-sama, we were just discussion our departure time and we figure now would be the best time. Ladies, let's go." Sayano said with a boom commanding her squad of females and the Prince. Everything was running smoothly, nothing could go wrong at this point right? Nothing was wrong with 3 genins taking on an A rank mission by themselves. Nothing at all.
​


----------



## Kenju (Dec 22, 2014)

[- R E A P E R Code - ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act XIV)-
<"Death Is Always At My Side">


"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!"

The pain, the excruciating pain burning at the core of my eye socket almost drives me mad. Screaming and stumbling across this squishy floor draws me into a daze. Who could blame me for my ridiculous action? A single shuriken is lodged into my eyeball. It hurts, it's so much and the blaring laughing from Diarmu stabs further into my nerves. 

It can't stand it, even if it hurts so much I can't let it stay in any longer. I grab the steel the steel star planted into my face and pull with all my might,

"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

It's quick but I the sensation of pulling flesh and veins is a hell that has me collapsing to my knees. I'm free but the pain is still there, I need to get rid of it. Most likely like before, there should still be some chakra in these fresh bodies so I reach out like a starving animal in need of meat,

"Hold on, hold on let me get some more joy in,"

A kick lands against my side and sends me rolling. Once the momentum stops, my coughing echoes across the large ed painted room. I don't have a reflection to check but my eye must be in horrendous conditions but I'm thankful I can't see it. I form several handseals and indigo mist surrounds my hand, not long after I grab a random leg from a corpse. As expected, there's some fleeting chakra that can secure the damage dealt.

As I pain loudly, Diarmu's voice once again enters my ear,

"Calamity Mind is more advanced than you think, it's true you've managed to counter a bit but the more I get to know about you and the area, the more information it gathers to make my hits more concrete,"

I should have known, I should have been more attentive yet again but I can't keep falling back on this. I have to keep moving forward with the weight of the dead on my back. Yet I can barely manage to think, blood is emptying from my eye as the wounds starts to close but I'm already dizzy. 

Diarmu enters my vision with a shark-like grin, to impale me with his spear. I launch backwards to just barely get out of his range. My head smacks against a nearby pillar to shake my movement, at that moment I see Diarmu already moving coming like a torpedo to stab me viciously. My movement being blocked by a pillar isnt a coincidence, Calamity Mind most likely set Diarmu's kick to a certain point to kick me at a certain point where I was directly in front of the pillar and predict that I'd backpettled into it.

Yet there are still thing's Diarmu doesn't know about me and I take that too advantage with my combination of handseals. 
*
"S.H-I.E.L.D [Silent Honors - Inclosed Ethernal Last Defense]!"*

An indigo gastly shield surrounds covers in front of my hand, with this I can atleast put up some defense. Diarmu's confidence doesn't feign, instead his grin only sharpens and a new attack comes,

"Let's see how your insides look! *Redsceam Bloodshot Charge!*"

In my shock, Diarmu's feet becoming like pistons, and the spear ahead of him straightens ahead of him like a horn to run me through. Speed, incredible speed like a rhino comes charging at me. As a response I lift my shield forward,

The spear collides, sendings a strong shock across my bones but hhis feet continues to run. My arms shake and struggle to hold up the shield. It's pushed to the point against my chest, nearly crushed my against the pillar and beside my ear I can hear it cracking. Finally, the force is too much, my body smashes through the stone pillar from the sheer magnitude of Diarmu's technique.

"Agh!!"

I'm flying across the air with Diarmu still pushing relentlessly. The shield cracks and shatters as well, now even a second will it take for the spear to stab me so i push from the ground and go to the side. The weapons slicing across my side and spraying blood across the air. I roll and crash along the ground.​


----------



## Laix (Dec 22, 2014)

FIRST BLOOD
- "TASTE'S DELICIOUS, DOESN'T IT?" -


Like a new fish in an old ocean, Ryoko was new to this career. This wasn't the sort of thing you tell your mom when they ask what you want to be when you grow up. Back then, her answers were past typical but not jaw-dropping.

"I want to be a neurologist!"
"I want to be the greatest Hyūga Head that ever lived!"
"I want to be the first Hyūga to master the Byakugō no In."

They're all things you'd expect to hear from this bright prodigy who had her whole future ahead of her. Things seemed to be going swimmingly until that happened. Now, the same mother she'd tell her hopes and dreams no longer remembers who she is. 

Ryoko Hyūga is now a convict with a score to settle. 

To do that, Natsu Nakano and Freyja would have to pay with the finest currency of all - blood. However, to collect her payment she must first go through rigorous training. The Diamond Queen is a talented shinobi herself while Natsu has as many guards as money can buy. In fact, if he wanted to he could easily hire out an organization of the same caliber as the Akatsuki to do his bidding for what is merely pocket change to him. Ryoko understood it would take more than a fancy attack or an S-Rank jutsu to take them down. She'd need to assassinate them, combining stealth with seamless strikes that kill and only kill. There's no struggle, no battle, no fight, just beautiful death.

As she leaned against a water tower not far from her first job in this industry, Ryoko thought about the positive outcomes in the not too distant future. Here she was starting out by assassinating the son of some wealthy power-hungry politician. In fact, her target's father Duster Rumiko reminded her very much so of Natsu, which made this job all the more special to her. 

Twirling her finger on the tip of a kunai, a smirk crossed her lips as she considered the similarities. If anything, her assassinating Duster's child Kuro was a lot like Ryoko assassinating Natsu's kin, Edie. That was when her confident little smirk broke into a soft chuckle. Not only is Edie immortal but there is no blade sharp enough that can break that dense head of hers. To think she has no idea about all the horrors her father has committed and still continues her sad life with an oblivious beam on her face... Ryoko felt sorry for her.

What was Edie doing now? Probably thirsting over some wealthy celebrity or prince while Ryoko was actually doing something with her future. Sure, her future involved murdering Edie's father but that's just destiny. 

Now what she needed to do was work towards her destiny.

The fallen princess of the Hyūga Clan activated her family's sacred dōjutsu, glaring over a thousand meters north at the museum located in the heart of the city of Adonis. A chamber home to countless artifacts of cultural and historical importance, Kuro Rumiko was a curator at the Adonis City Museum and was most certainly going to be there. His negative white outline walking through the gardens confirmed this to her eyes. 

Being able to completely scout out the area without risking detection was an advantage that only added to her over-confidence. While most assassins would have to risk their cover to get such a detailed blueprint of the area, Ryoko merely had to glance from a distance. 

Icy cold air rushed through the skies, slapping her cheeks. Her choice of attire certainly wasn't the most practical for the weather but it suited the mission at hand. Wearing a flattering black cocktail dress with a pair of stilettos, she looked every much the wealthy socialite interested in purchasing a fine painting but that was the last thing on her mind. Not only did she have a mere passing interest in art but the closest she'd get to painting would be spilling her target's blood on the walls.

Yes, this was a darker, more emotionless Ryoko. No longer was she the sugar-sweet Chūnin eager to help but the cold-hearted girl wronged by everyone in her life whom didn't let it depress her. Instead, she let it power her. Everytime she thought of Natsu, Freyja or her incarceration, it only strengthens her. It was her fuel, the substance that allowed her to be so strong. If anything, she could thank the bastard for that.

Slipping her kunai back into the leather holster concealed underneath her dress, Ryoko channeled a burst of chakra to her feet to make her way towards the museum with haste. Once she was a couple blocks away, she landed in the street and blended in seamlessly. Her white byakugan eyes had dulled, the veins vanishing from her temple as she deactived her technique. 

To complete the kill, Ryoko had a special black seal marked between her cleavage, obscured by the neckline of her dress. When the time comes, she'd summon her katana and plunge it straight into Kuro Rumiko. As Ryoko approached the entrance of the museum, she pondered exactly how she'd carry out her first assassination.

_(Decapitation? Hmm, too messy. Maybe just disembowelment?)_

Her thoughts were crude and heartless but only the truest testimony to her new persona. She glanced to her left, looked to the right then even over her shoulder just to check the coast was clear. The museum was empty, leaving only staff and guards. Ryoko had perfectly memorized the guards positions from her scouting earlier on so getting past their defenses would be a breeze.

Letting out a confident sigh, she brushed her ebony locks over her shoulders and closed her eyes.

"Let's get this started~..."
​​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 22, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
A Sordid Affair, Part 6​
My first loss. A humiliating experience, I reflected, as I lay spread pathetically across the dirt and the storm of cheers behind us did little to ease that feeling of shame. How could there be such a massive gap between our skills? Every move I made during the spar, polished and poised to perfection just as I'd been taught and practiced, yet I was still beaten. I felt slightly bitter about it, but the conclusion was obvious: the better fighter won. Makoto Ha was simply faster and stronger.

I got up and dusted myself off, before bringing my gaze to my former opponent. There was scantily a scratch on him; the only indication that he'd even been in a scuffle at all was a few specks of dirt at the hems of his trousers. He didn't even sound particularly out of breath, either. A complete and total defeat.

"Now, the two of you make the Seal of Reconciliation and then we can move on," sensei instructed, scribbling away at his clipboard as he moved towards the crowd to address the next pair.

Makoto walked forward and reached out his hand, with his middle and index fingers extended in an invitation to form the seal. "That was really fun. Nobody apart from my sister has dodged my leaping kick before," he beamed.

I raised an eyebrow. He had a sister, too? I suppose that wasn't too surprising; Makoto did seem to be the type who came from an archetypal perfect family. A mum, dad and sister. Nevertheless, I allowed myself to act vaguely surprised. "Oh?" I asked.

He gave a nod of his overly large bauble-like head. "Yeah, I was hoping to catch you off guard and take you out with the first move, but you managed to catch it," he paused, looked down at his fingers, then looked back up at me as if he'd just been struck with a good idea. "Hey! Do you wanna be friends?" The kid suddenly beamed.

I nearly took a step back in surprise. Were people normally so shamelessly brazen with their requests? Certainly, you'd never hear such a phrase uttered in the Houki clan. The sentiment was practically alien to me, but... I didn't particularly dislike it, either. It was a refreshing honesty; like the first rays of warmth in spring. It reminded me of Hana.

Unsure of why I did so, I reached out my own arm, extending my fingers to intertwine with his and form the Seal of Reconciliation. I felt a slight twitch at the edge of my lips, but I quickly and ruthlessly beat that urge down. "Sure. I'll be your friend," I replied.


----------



## Hero (Dec 22, 2014)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
_The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 1)_ ~

Takashi ran burst through the doors of the academy and into the bustling streets of Konoha. It felt great to have the warm and caressing feel on the sun on his fair skin again. The young boy swirled around in circles high on life due to his recent accomplishments. He couldn't believe that he got a 100% on his entry exam to the Sakura Medical Academy. The lady basically told him he was a prodigy and essentially the greatest medic of their time. Maybe he was getting ahead of himself at this point in time, but he was definitely someone who should be underestimated. He surely couldn't wait to tell Sayano the good news. Too bad he didn't know where she was currently because there's no way her mission would have been completed within a few hours. This left Takashi in a little bind because he didn't have a place to stay and who knows when Sayano would be back. Troubled by the recent situation that was starting to arise, Takashi didn't pay attention as he wondered into the busy intersection where cars were zooming at speeds topping 50 miles per hour. Cars swerved left and right to avoid the oblivious boy nearly causing accidents elsewhere. Realizing the trouble he had gotten himself into, Takashi attempted to make an escape before things went south. Unfortunately for him, things went south and they went south fast. One particular driver wasn't paying close attention to what he was doing and slammed into the Fuzenkagure shinobi. Takashi managed to cushion the blow in time by summoning Katsumi to absorb most of the force, but the collision still sent the boy flying over the hood of the car and landing in the street motionless.

Takashi struggled to pull his face from the asphalt to take in his surroundings. He was a little dazed, but he was still somewhat in touch with reality. He looked over at his starfish summon who lay in close proximity to him and thanked Katsumi for the protection. Takashi then proceeded to end the contract allowing his summon to return to its home. From the car came a blue hair boy completely worried about what had just transpired. 
"I apologize for my careless behavior. I was rushing on my way to take a mission and I was using my lantern while driving which I have been trying to reduce. I'm very sorry once again and I know that's probably not enough compensation, what can I do to make it up to you?" the boy asked all at once firing words rapidly at Takashi. The Fuzenkagure shinobi couldn't give a damn about getting hit because he was alright, just a little shaken up. However there was one thing that left him rattled and he couldn't take his eyes off of it. This boy had a blue scarf. This wasn't just any ordinary blue scarf though, it was _specifically_ a blue scarf from Fuzenkagure. Even more specifically, that was his scarf. He didn't have any definitive proof, but he knew that was his scarf he dropped the day the orphanage was razed to the ground. Sayano had knitted the scarves for the both of them when they were kids but she managed to keep hers during the invasion. A rage started to boil inside of Takashi unlike that of anything he'd ever felt. The very sight of this scarf meant this boy in front of him...this boy in front of him was present at the invasion and utter destruction of his home. It also meant that he had no regard for human life and Takashi couldn't help but feel utterly disgusted by the sight of this stranger. However, Takashi wanted to be a good person and forgiving. It wouldn't help him to be angry, so he decided to suppress his emotions and make a judgement on this boy at a later date. However he couldn't exactly let the scarf situation go so easily or anything for that matter no matter how hard he tried. Disregarding everything the stranger said prior, Takashi blurted out
"You got that scarf from Fuzenkagure. You were there that day. That was my home...what did we ever do to you? Answer me!" Takashi screamed lying in the street making a scene.

The boy continued to look on at Takashi completely unaware of what to do next. Takashi not satisfied with the stranger's silence continued to badger him for answers. "I deserve an answer for why you committed such crimes against humanity. I need to know so I can proceed with my judgment of you. Do you regret what you've done? Tell me because right now I'm really confused as to why and no one can tell me why I had to lose everything and why you didn't? Did you hesitate or did you not? Please, I need to know. Don't withhold anything. I can do this all day, I will wait for your answer. That will be your compensation...tell me why."
​


----------



## Kei (Dec 23, 2014)

_
Goodbye and Sweet Dreams....Zyana
_​
The ticking of the clock annoyed every fiber of his being. The sound that resounding through the whole apartment they were in was like an annoying fly. Flying around his ear constantly and there was nothing he could do, but just listen. As he much as he hated the ticking clock, silence unnerved him, and as he waited for Kathy to show up with someone to release Zyana from this genjutsu, he let his mind drift. 

Maybe it was him that needed her, no, he needed her. He needed her company because it kept the demons at bay, but at the same time. She gave him something that he couldn?t get anywhere else and the selfish man inside of him didn?t want to let it go.  Maybe that was why he was trying so hard, to save her, to see her again, and just to know that nothing will change. He wanted to hold on to that thing until as if his life depended on it, as if there was nothing else in the world that matter. 

He just never thought about letting it go. Though now there a possibility of her leaving him, he realized a lot about himself. A small smile formed on his face as he leaned back on the couch, this feeling in his heart, he wondered when this started to happen. Why he didn?t notice it before? Was it love? He haven?t felt that way in a long time, but he also felt as though it was too selfish to be loved. 

Zyana, when she first came here, he thought she was just a brat and in a couple of weeks he?ll be free of her, but she tried her best. Always even when she couldn?t keep up with him, she would always push and push herself to get to his side, and that was something admirable about her personality.  Even when he purposely pushed her through the ground, she would only get up and try against him again. 

He ran his head through his hair. When did she become an important figure in his life? When did he start coming home and wanting to hear her voice? The sound of his door unlocking made him come back to reality, as he looked at the door open he saw Kathy and some older guy.

?Oh my!? The old man jumped as he saw the state of the house, Kathy weakly smiled as if she was embarrassed.

?Sorry, it?s just been?So long for the both of us.? Kathy explained as she flipped her hair from the side of her shoulders before looking at Emiya, ?Emiya, this is?.?

?She?s in the back room.? He interrupted her as he got from his seat, ?I don?t care about names or degrees if it can?t help her.?

The old man and his pudgy belly puffed up but then settled down as he rubbed his head, ?I have no problem with that, formalities after results.?

Kathy sighed as she looked at Emiya and the old man walk into Zyana?s room. Somewhere in her heart the crushing reality was slowly sinking in, what if she didn?t wake up. What if this person couldn?t do it? That last mission, they should have researched more, done more. Zyana wasn?t prepared to go up against another hired hand?.

She wasn?t prepared for the life they lead, but it wasn?t her fault in being in this deep genjtusu. It was there?s for not preparing her and that what made Kathy angry. 

She didn?t go into the girl?s room, and she noticed that it didn?t look at all like a girls room. Not a teddy bear or an ounce of pink in sight. Kathy closed her eyes. She didn?t even want to think about what was in the closet, and to think the girl always bandaged her chest.  Though it was all for Emiya wasn?t it? Kathy began to look away as the old doctor began to look over her body.

She didn?t want to get her hopes up, she hated getting her hopes up, but still a tiny beat in her heart was crying for hope.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
The Legendary Rainbow Eel
- Part 1 -

________________________________Ren watched on with an apathetic, impassive stare as the blonde haired boy launched off on his tirade, both ears clamped down by the palm of his hands. It didn't _really_ help mute his obnoxiously loud voice, but it was one of the nonchalant mannerisms Ren liked to use to rile angry people up. A scene was beginning to gather around them now, with a small group of people already collected behind his car in a messy semi-circle. Some of them were students from the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy, wondering what had just happened to their peer, whilst others were just house wives looking for some idle gossip to procure in their vapid day to day lives.

"You got that scarf from Fuzenkagure. You were there that day. That was my home...what did we ever do to you? Answer me!" He roared with a unbridled fury that betrayed his youthful looking face. 

"_What the hell is he talking about? Did I give him brain damage?_"

"I deserve an answer for why you committed such crimes against humanity."

"_Definitely brain damage._"

"I need to know so I can proceed with my judgment of you. Do you regret what you've done? Tell me because right now I'm really confused as to why and no one can tell me why I had to lose everything and why you didn't?"

"_I can't believe he can talk for so long._"

"Did you hesitate or did you not? Please, I need to know. Don't withhold anything. I can do this all day, I will wait for your answer. That will be your compensation...tell me why."

His last word hung desperately in the air, with none of the rage and fury he extolled mere moments ago. Ren considered this for a moment, waited until he was sure that the kid wouldn't start crying again, then removed his hands from his ears to finally address the Fuzen shinobi. He saw no need to be particularly polite; by this point, Ren had all but abandoned any pretense of tact and amiability. As amusing as the tirade was, he didn't quite appreciate being accused of helping Iwagakure burn down Fuzen when he actually got caught up in it _himself_.

"I'm Ren Houki, nice to meet you," Ren introduced himself casually, as if the rant earlier hadn't even happened. His tone was lazy and nonchalant; completely insensitive to the blonde shinobi's obvious turmoil. "If you've bothered reading up about what happened at your own home, then you should know that it was Iwagakure who invaded Fuzen, not Konoha. I don't think the crash just now gave you brain damage, but in case it isn't obvious already, I'm from Konoha. The scarf is from the Phoenix Festival, before everything went to shit," he explained, making no mention of Makoto. That wasn't something he was quite ready to do just yet. 

He fixed at the collar of his shirt ever so slightly, before proceeding: "Now, if you're done wrongly accusing people of razing your village to the ground, can we get on with our mission now?"
​


----------



## Kei (Dec 23, 2014)

_
Liquid Time
Girls and Boys_​
Kyo wanted to tear the mask freak a new one, and then rip the new one up, only to do it again. Though Kei held onto his arm tightly, wrapping her arms around one of his as if he was a ship and she was an anchor. Kyo sighed as he turned his cheek from the side comment, if anything Masami should learn how to put a muzzle on him, but she didn?t seem like the type to just put some in line like that. She seemed sweeter, almost as if she was born in a different age than them, and that was saying a lot as his arm was locked by a shrine maiden.

Masami was different as if she was born in a time where that type of woman was queen. The quite type, that had power, but didn?t flaunt it. As if she was born probably 50 or maybe even 100 years ago, and she was just being placed here. Kei was a time shock as well, but it was more like she just happened to be in there. Masami seemed as if she was born and raised in that time. Kei had her times where her old fashion showed, but it was more like she was fighting against it.

?Well that sounds like us, doesn?t it Kyo?? Kei asked as she looked up at him, ?Though I didn?t have to drag you here, so I appreciate it.?

Kyo smiled a bit, ?Oi, as if I could let you do something like that.? He complained, ?Go to Konaha alone? Please, like I allow that.?

Kei looked at him for a minute almost shocked like before smiling, her cheeks almost exploded out of her face as she gripped his arm tighter. 

?We are however on here for more business related, maybe next time we could hang out properly.? Kyo smiled, ?Well more so Kei than me, she is looking for a designer right??

?And for me, I like to see how Konaha shopping section differs from Fuzenkagure, hoping if we take a couple lessons around from around the world, and then maybe Fuzenkagure could harness those lessons and apply it to ourselves.?​
His eyes snapped at the masked boy, ?And it seems like Masami is busy too, though I always heard dogs needed to get at least 2 hours of walking done.?

Kei reached up and grabbed a tiny bit of his curly hair and yanked it as hard as she could. As he hissed he looked at her almost staring death glares before smiling weakly. Kei sighed weakly as she looked at Masami.

?Sorry, Kyo gets really grouchy on the train ride here, it?s nearly a half a day trip, and sitting on those uncomfortable chairs for hours can really do something to a person.?​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 23, 2014)

> _(Due to Sayano?s being Yuuko?s usual Indigo, I?m changing my pretty baby?s color to Dark Orange for this mission)_​



*Yuuko Shinohara*
*A-Rank: The Dragon Prince*

_Sexy Bodyguard Adventures IV_

Yuuko gulped and looked down at her feet nervously as they made their way through the streets of Konoha and outside the gates. She constantly glanced between Isamu-sama and Sayano-san. She had no idea the latter was a Kumogakure sister but that wasn?t important at the moment. No, at the moment, the most important thing was to make sure the prince didn?t suspect a thing from the trio. Sayano-san shouldn?t have lied, that would only get them in bigger trouble if real problems raised but there was no way Yuuko could say anything after the deed was done. So she merely nodded her head in agreement, she had participated in the fall of their actual jounin so she was as guilty and, besides, she would never rat out a Kumo sister.

That said?what the hell were they going to do when both the Hokage-sama and the Raikage-sama found out! 

?Is something wrong?ehm?? Isamu-sama asked, looking down at her and causing her to take a step back with a blush on her face. He looked as if he was trying to distract himself from the sight of Edie?s lovely lady parts that were currently perfectly outlined by her vest and slightly bouncing with each step the blonde took. ?Sorry, I never got your name.?

?Yuuko Shinohara, Isamu-sama,? she introduced herself with a bright grin and a slight bow of her head even as they walked. The ferocious blush that had attacked her cheeks when they came upon the prince had mostly vanished, leaving only a natural, pretty red glow contrasting against the chalk white of her skin.

Not for the first time today, Yuuko wished she had dressed a little bit better for this mission. Even if her clothes were light and practical, they weren?t very cute when compared to her team mates own outfits, especially Edie?s revealing one. Still, that didn?t mean she couldn?t play her part in the game and give it a try. She couldn?t yet pull forth one of her brightest grins, hadn?t been able to since her mama?s death. However, she could manage a cute and cheerful smile for the handsome guy now keeping pace with him while Sayano-san and Edie seemed to argue about the latter?s attention grabbing methods. 

?I?m fine, just a little nervous about the mission, is all,? she confessed, scratching the back of her head. ?Ah, but I?ll make sure to do my best and protect you until we arrive to the Land of Scales!?

Isamu-sama smiled warmly down at her and patted her head. The girl almost jerked away because that was Haru-ni?s trade mark for her but she held tight and ended up giggling and he ruffled her hair so much she had to redo her already messy ponytail. ?I?m certain you will all do fine.?

He walked on ahead then, taking Sayano-san?s off Edie (whom he was still trying to avoid looking at) to speak about the mission and the path the group would be taking to reach their destination. He was a kind person and that made the butterflies inside Yuuko?s tummy soar. The age difference might be large and, apparently she had two incredibly powerful rivals for his attention but love, in her humble and Tora-influenced opinion, was a sport and she wasn?t about to go home without the trophy. 

Her look of determination faded when they finally passed the gates and she found herself walking behind the group with wide eyes. She had had a ton of missions outside Lightning already but the Fire Country was still a big mystery for her and, honestly, it was a bit intimidating to think they could be attacked by powerful enemies at any time. However, she was pleased to note that, despite being nervous, she wasn?t afraid at all of what might happen. Yuuko knew that, no matter what, the trio would work together to ensure the success of the mission.

And in the meantime, she thought to herself coyly while looking at the very male, very handsome back of Isamu-sama, she might just get herself a long distance boyfriend. That is?if she can win against the two beauties that now stood on each side of him, calling for his attention in different manners.  ​


----------



## Kei (Dec 23, 2014)

_
Under The Night Sky
Interaction Arc: Ryoko
Zyana_​
It was so calming the night air, the smell of iron, and the sound of her heart beating in her ear. She was alive, this was how she knew in her hear that she was a breathing and living human being. That if she looked at it in a certain point of view, that she should consider herself lucky. All the necessary elements came together to make her, that in itself was considered a miracle, and for a moment that beautiful thought radiated through her. As she contemplated how the best ways to take another person?s life?.

The museum had three floors to it structure, the first floor and the second was opened to the public to explore.  The first floor was the museum and the second was the gift shop, the third was where she needed to go. That was where he conducted his business, and that was where he would spend a few hours of his night doing his work.  All before closing down shop and being escorted by his guards at exactly 2 am back to his home.

Kei looked at her watch, it was 1, so she had only one hour to do it. Though it was a time limit she gave to herself. It was also the best time to do it as well, because at 11 the museum close for the night and at 12 the security would make sure the area was clear. Though there was a small window between 12:50 and exactly one, where the security died down because of the change of shifts and that was when Zyana made her move. 

She placed her body near the ground, as she got into sprinters position. Her eyes focused on the goal before her, and that goal was one of the second floor windows. The first floor had way too much security along with the third, and so the best way to do it was to enter through the second floor.

This is what someone would get from an experienced hire hand, great planning and even greater execution. As Zyana filled her longs with air, she concentrated on her hands and feet, allowed the air to fill every inch of her until she felt it tingle through her toes and finger tips

_?Zyana, you are my student...? _Zyana slowly  came into her head as she opened her eyes, showing off the vipers eyes she had. 

She launched herself and almost like a viper through grass she went through the entire field in a flick of an eye.

_?Because of you are my student, I have to have faith in you.?
_​It wasn?t as though she was running, no it was a jump, almost as she was launching herself against the field, but that what she was doing. A small form of chakra was being used as a vault, and in three jumps she was already at step two. Getting in?.

_?And I expect much so much out of you because I have faith in you.?_​
Zyana lowered her body to the ground, concentrating and thing with one good jump she scaled up the entire first floor and before pulling out a kunai and stabbing the wall. Zyana concentrated her chakra throughout her hands, manipulating how strong the kunai was. Allowing her to place a her body weight on it, without letting it become undone. 

With her free hand she placed a hand against the window and slowly a small hole opened, almost as if someone was pushing the glass against itself. Making a big enough hole, and Zyana jumped in.

_?If someone does 3 days of planning, I expect you to do a week.?_​
She turned around and with her left hand the window turned back into its original form. 

_?If someone knows your target, I expect you to be your target.?_​
Zyana looked around before counting the paces of her step. The museum had filed for a repairman to come out and service their ceiling, because of water damage from a burst pipe. The repairmen were expected to come later on today, because for the sake of the past they wanted to keep everything in order. 

So there was a part of the ceiling that Zyana could get into without worrying about using up too much of her chakra.

_?Zyana, because you are my student, I expect you to excel, to surpass me one day, and become the best.?
_
Zyana counted 20 paces before looking up at the ceiling and with her right hand she flung the heavier kunai with all her strength.  Causing the ceiling to pop back a bit and come out of place, with another good jump Zyana went into the ceiling.

_?No, you will be the best, do you know why Zyana??_

?Because? I?m your student.?​


----------



## Kei (Dec 23, 2014)

_
Goodbye and Sweet Dreams....Zyana
_

?I wonder what she is dreaming about.?​
The old man scratched his semi bald head as he looked down at her figure. The young girl was slowly wilting away almost as if she was a flower. He could see her bones, but despite the constant stream of nutrients and water, that didn?t help the girl out. The old man smiled weakly as he saw her almost like a sleeping beauty, though her skin tone was a bit different. He looked at Emiya and then at the girl, they were two complete different people, but he shook his head.

?Do you want to explain to me how she got into this situation?? The old man asked as he removed the covers from her body, and began to swirl his hands above her. His chakra began to become visible as he began to sway his hands, before frowning, ?this is a very powerful genjutsu, how did she come in contact with it??

?A mission,? Emiya begun before sighing, ?the information was wrong, and so we were caught off guard. She came into contact with a genjutsu user, and fell. We quickly did our job, rescued her and got out.?

The old man frowned, ?So you continued doing your job even though?.?

?We take our jobs very seriously. Ninja?s are known to do so. She was willing to put her life on the line, for the sake of the mission, and because of that we were able to complete it.?

??.?​
The old man didn?t say anything else, because he didn?t know what to say. The ninja life was complex and dangerous, and many people had tried to stay away from that line of work. Despite its perks, and many of them started young, just like this girl. As he looked at her body, she looked so peaceful, and if anyone else would have looked at her. She would resemble a child sleeping?

That was the sad thing about it?​
The old man finished scanning her body before sitting down, ?Very powerful?.Very powerful indeed, every one of her senses are being jumbled up and confused at this point.? He sighed before taking her hand, ?The longer she under it, the stronger it gets.?

?There is almost no hope for this girl.? He continued as he rubbed her hand gently, ?She is going to live in a dreamlike state, until her body shuts down, because the genjutsu is confusing her brain. If she eats in the dream world, her mind think its full, but the body is disconnected.?

He turned to Emiya and shook his head, ?I?m sorry??

?If you are looking for me to do a jutsu and dispel the gen?.I cannot.? 

?Forgive me?? ​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 23, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank: Stop the Poachers!*

_Save The Raccoon People! III_

Yuuko stared at Haru’s sleeping silhouette. She should be sleeping herself as they would be waking up early in the morning to return to their activities. Deactivating the traps had been a lot easier than she thought would be. Half the times, the trick was really to just activate them with a shuriken or a twig. None of her assigned traps had been overly complicated and, at dusk, she had returned to the little village without a hitch. The same couldn’t be said about Haru though. His hair was full of leaves and his skin was scratched in various places, though he didn’t have any serious wounds. 

Through the radio, he had frequently asked her if she was alright and he had sounded stressed out each time he did. Yuuko had been angry at him for treating her like a useless kid at first but she was kind of happy he was so worried about her that he turned clumsy. There was she could stay mad while looking at all the scratches he had suffered. Instead, she was worried. All her frustration aside, him treating her like a child would become troublesome if they got into a fight and he didn’t let her participate. She would really turn into dead weight if that happened, and she didn’t want that.

It was strange. Before, Yuuko would give everything to be teamed with someone like Haru in every single mission, someone that would never allow her to fight and would protect her no matter what. Now…it bothered her to think she might be seen as useless and her body’s desperately itching for a fight. Ever since she heard To’s story about the hunters…Yuuko gritted her teeth and glared, her left hand’s nails digging into her scar.

“No matter how cute you are, it’s kind of hard to fall asleep with you glaring at me like that,” Haru’s voice broke through her anger. Focusing on his presence again, the girl noted her friend had sat on his own bed as well, mirroring her position.

The hut provided to them was small, but it had two very comfy, straw beds, a table with a couple of chairs and a small wardrobe. It was such a cute fairy tale like house! It was a bit embarrassing to sleep in the same room as Haru though, even if she had already camped out with him before. This seemed a bit different and unusual to the young girl. “Are you still mad at me?” He asked, interrupting her thoughts again with a nervous grin.

“No,” she assured him quickly, not wanting to cause any misunderstandings. “I was thinking about the poachers and what they’re doing to the raccoon people. It’s…horrible, isn’t it?”

“Yes, but I doubt they’ll attack while we’re here.” He placed a steady hand on her shoulder and nodded. “We’ll have to work fast though, or else they might escape for now and come back later, when we’re gone. And for that,” he stood and pushed her down onto the comfy pillows. “We need sleep.”

Having said that, he ruffled her hair, because he could, and went back to his own bed. Leaving the girl alone to her thoughts once more.

-

Despite having slept less, she was a lot more active in the morning than Haru seemed to be so while he groggily ate his breakfast, she gave the near forest territory a quick sweep to remove any leftover traps. Today would be their first day tracking the hunters and they couldn’t afford any distractions. Any plans she had begun to conceive were stopped when she returned to their hut and Haru told her should be staying with the raccoons.

“Argue all you want,” he continued quickly before any complaints could leave her lips. “But we need someone to stay with them, preferably help them collect some of the food they need for winter, while the other goes out.” And then he finished it off with words that made her boil in anger just like on the previous day. “I’m more experienced than you so I’ll be tracking…stop glaring at me, Yuuko-chan, it makes sense.”

For a moment she thought about kicking him hard on the knee, but Lulu stood nearby, looking at her with grateful eyes. It’s true. Tracking would take some time and the raccoons also needed their supplies for winter. As much as she hated it, she nodded and turned her back on him to follow Lulu. Haru didn’t say anything else but she felt his presence leave towards the woods. 

“Don’t worry,” one of the female raccoons tried to reassure her with a pat on the back. The others nodded as she continued. “Your handsome friend seems quite strong, he’ll be okay.”

“We need to have faith,” Lulu added with a kind smile.

Yuuko looked at all the soft and cuddly raccoons who were trying to help her through her feelings (even if they had the wrong impression) and almost cried out of happiness. They were so kind and nice and cute. “Okay,” she rested her hands on her hips and looked at all of them with shiny eyes. “What do you need?”   ​


----------



## Hero (Dec 23, 2014)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
_The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 2)_ ~


"I'm Ren Houki, nice to meet you,"  Ren introduced himself casually, as if the rant earlier hadn't even  happened. His tone was lazy and nonchalant; completely insensitive to  the blonde shinobi's obvious turmoil. "If you've  bothered reading up about what happened at your own home, then you  should know that it was Iwagakure who invaded Fuzen, not Konoha. I don't  think the crash just now gave you brain damage, but in case it isn't  obvious already, I'm from Konoha. The scarf is from the Phoenix Festival, before everything went to shit," he explained, making no mention of Makoto. That wasn't something he was quite ready to do just yet. 
 
He fixed at the collar of his shirt ever so slightly, before proceeding: "Now, if you're done wrongly accusing people of razing your village to the ground, can we get on with our mission now?"

Takashi began to chuckle to himself and then erupted into a wild laughter. This is the kid he was to go on a mission with? Hopefully the other one, boy or girl, wasn't such a fuck. What made the situation also humorous was the fact that this brat claimed to be Ren Houki. Ren Houki was the name mentioned by Officer Okumura and he essentially idiolized Ren. Takashi began to feel sick to his stomach. This was the person that Officer Okumura wanted to be so badly? Takashi placed his hand over his face and laughed. Officer Okumura really needed to bring up his self esteem and love himself if this was his idea of "perfection".

The Fuzenkagure shinobi lifted his eyes so they locked with Ren's. "So you're the Great Ren Houki huh? Pretty disappointing showing if you ask me" Takashi taunted. Ren's expression continued to sit in what Takashi called a resting bitch face which angered the boy even more. If anything was more frustrating than unreasonable people, it was people who were so detached from being simply human. "When I arrived here, I ran into an officer who looked up highly to you...which is frankly sad" Takashi said shrugging nonchalantly with his eyes closed, "I know you accused me of being uninformed earlier which is true. However, like you advised me...maybe if you _read_ your daily report from Konoha's Intelligence Division, you'd know I am an orphan from Fuzenkagure. You're smart so I don't think I'd have to explain it to you, but maybe I should because you appear to be as clueless as I am. Living in an orphanage, you aren't always connected to the world in the best way possible. When we did get news, if any, it could be months late. Honestly the fastest news we got ever, was news that our village was being destroyed and that was because we were there."

Takashi never intended for this conversation to last long, but he kept going despite the number of spectators rising by the minute.
"If you clearly listened to my background, you could realize that my assumptions weren't without basis. That scarf you're wearing triggered this and you should know what it means to people like me. But just because you know, doesn't mean you care which I sense...actually I_ know_ you don't. Why would a Konoha shinobi have a blue scarf in the first place? Factor that into not having readily available news and you have this scenario which just played out. If you put together what I said, you would realize I had no idea who was invading because I didn't have time to think about who was doing it. I still haven't had time to figure out exactly what happened because we spent the last two days trying to reach Konoha. Even upon our arrival, we still didn't have time because we are homeless and our objective now is to find a home to live. My goal that day was to stay alive and operate as quickly as I could. The one thing I know for certain was that Osamu lead this invasion. I know this because he nearly murdered me, but my sister Sayano enaged the Tsuchikage and saved me..." Takashi paused and checked in on Ren to see if he was listening. Although he held his resting bitch face and utter look of disinterest, Takashi knew he still heard his words even if Ren was only half listening.

"If you ever met Sayano, she'd considered you the epitome of White privilege and utter human filth. I don't think this however because I'm not her...however I do think that you could show a bit of compassion or even understanding. It's such a waste to see such a person with definite potential be such a grade A dick. Consider it Ren, it'll help you a lot with friends because if you're like this to everyone, I have no doubt you're alone and will die that way. Now like you were saying, let's get this mission started."
​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 23, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank: Stop the Poachers!*

_Save The Raccoon People! IV_

Throughout the morning, Yuuko found out the raccoons ate a healthy diet of nuts, wild vegetables and a ton of other stuff Yuuko had no idea was edible. It was a day full of surprises and new knowledge for the genin, which she kindly made a point of sharing with the jounin on the other side of her radio. Though she was kind of pissed off when they began the scavenging for food, Yuuko?s mood soon grew serious and attentive once she noticed how deep into the forest they had to go to collect their food.

They had began by collecting a vast amount of water from the stream near the village. They were only four, counting Yuuko and it had taken more than a couple of trips until Lulu deemed it enough for the day. After that was the real scavenge and they couldn?t collect everything from the same spot or other animals wouldn?t have the chances of finding the produce themselves, so they constantly walked from place to place, each carrying a large basket above their heads. 

?Are these edible?? Yuuko asked one of the raccoons, crouching down to look at an odd bundle of flowers. Many plants around the forest were useful in making meals and tea so she had taken to not overlooking anything.

?No, no, kunoichi-san, those are poisonous herbs,? a raccoon placed a gentle hand on her shoulder as she explained. ?You?re better off not even touching them, they?ll cause a painful rash that will spread throughout your skin for days.?

?Oh,? Yuuko nodded, laughing a little as she stood and continued with the group. Until now, everything had gone great and the girl hadn?t caught anything suspicious in her senses, but she keenly felt the presence of?something as she walked behind the raccoon ladies. Keeping a straight face as she followed, she quietly muttered the password for help Haru had told her earlier into the microphone. ?You really should see this Haru-ni.?

?I?ll be there as soon as I can,? came the reply. But there would still be sometime until he was able to track their spot in the forest. She had to make do until then.

However, the thought to herself as a growl escaped her lips, luck certainly wasn?t on her side as a man came into view. Though?it didn?t really look much like a man to the girl. His skin was covered in moss and his hair wasn?t hair at all, it was grass covering his bald head. That was probably how they were getting through the forest without the raccoons feeling their presence, they camouflaged themselves with plants. There was no time to contemplate theories though as the raccoons screamed and Yuuko threw a kunai in his direction, testing his reflexes.

None of them seemed like fighters to her but they were agile and fast enough to escape her kunai and shuriken and the girl found herself and the scared raccoon trapped in a circle. There was no water nearby and her chakra would be depleted if she abused any suiton jutsu and her raiton techniques were all close range, she couldn?t afford to leave the raccoons alone to fight. 

?Hold on tight,? an idea coming to mind, she pulled her wards to herself and launched up with a powerful jump. As fast as the hunters are, they definitely would not be able to keep up with her and Yuuko was going to use that to her advantage. Jumping from branch to branch as fast as her feet could take her with the weight of the raccoons to support, she desperately searched for somewhere to hide them. 

?Over there, Yuuko-san,? Lulu muttered in her ear having regained some of her courage, pointing at a nearby bundle of buses and weird plants. 

The poachers weren?t far behind her but she should have enough time to drop the girls there, without them finding out and that?s exactly what she did. ?Going into battle,? she informed Haru before forming the ram and flickering away from the bushes and in the direction of the hunters.

 It didn?t help that she could count the amount of times she had fought alone with her fingers. Even if she stood against inexperienced fighters when it came to shinobi standards, these people were still hunters and bringing them down on her own wouldn?t be the easiest job in the world. Not when it was five to one. She fisted her hands and clenched her teeth, mentally preparing herself as they surrounded her in a circle again, apparently their chosen way of hunting.​


----------



## Kei (Dec 23, 2014)

_
Goodbye and Sweet Dreams....Zyana
_​
For a minute everything was just empty. There was nothing around him and nothing could reach out for him as he looked at Zyana.  Emiya legs grew weak as he fell to his knees, but he wasn?t the only one. Kathy had slid to the ground and she covered her face as she let out a scream, a painful one, and one that caused Emiya to shake. No matter how much they harden over the years, how many times they killed, or did something that was considered inhuman. They were still people, and they still bonded with Zyana someway or somehow. 

So hearing that this was just too cruel to the hearts that shielded itself from the world, it was just too much for them to take. It was expected, it was normal, to lose and lose one in return on the battle field, but it didn?t make this hurt any less. Actual it hurt even more, a girl that couldn?t properly mold elemental chakra, and who that had no history fighting, and didn?t know the cruelness of the world. Why, why was she on the battle field?

Cruel?
The world was such an extremely cruel place?.​And it was meant for the weak of heart?..​
Although for a moment a pain radiated through Emiya chest, and it gripped him. The reality of the situation had gripped him, and finally he realized that she was on the battle field because of him. This happened because of him, and he wouldn?t be able to say he was sorry to her. He wouldn?t be able to hear her voice, nor would he be able to see her smile, because this was the world they lived in.

This false peace they were under. This false peace that keeps them hired, the fa?ade of a normal life that kept him employed, because of this and that Zyana had to suffer. And even then?.

Emiya realize that he destroyed any chance of her having a normal life. Even though the progress was slow, she was coming into her own as a hired hand, and she wouldn?t be seen as anything else. She wouldn?t be able to make a normal life even if he tried. He ruined the life of a girl! He ruined everything for her! 

??.I?m sorry, there nothing I could do,? The old man sighed before looking down at the ground and looking back at Emiya, ?Though there something that you could do.?

Emiya looked up at the old man, ?She?s in the dream world, a deep sleep that there is nothing I can do to pull it out of myself, but maybe if she had a reason to come back. If she heard your voice, if you stay beside her, and just maybe the girl will wake up.?

?What??? Emiya voice was feeble as the old man got up and brushed off his white coat, ?Yes, it?s a powerful genjutusu, that is true, but it?s still a genjutusu.? 

?It?s up to that person to see reality or not. Whatever she is dreaming right now, and it has a powerful grip on her, but you are still here. And if you can urge her out, then maybe she?ll wake up herself.?

The old man bowed, ?You must have been through so much, and so I?ll take my leave and won?t ask for any pay.?

Though he turned around to Emiya?..

?Just show that she has something waiting for her in this world, that she couldn?t get from the other, and that is my recommendation of this.?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
The Legendary Rainbow Eel
- Part 2 -

________________________________Takashi Hatekeda was a man who simply did not stop talking. Every time Ren thought, and quietly prayed that he was finally finished, he restarted with renewed vigour. It was almost as if the silence that filled in the wake of his verbal flurry brought uneased him -- either that, or the crash earlier really did damage his brain. Ren wasn?t quite sure which one it was just yet.

"When I arrived here, I ran into an officer who looked up highly to you...which is frankly sad," Takashi said shrugging nonchalantly with his eyes closed, "I know you accused me of being uninformed earlier which is true. However, like you advised me...maybe if you read your daily report from Konoha's Intelligence Division, you'd know I am an orphan from Fuzenkagure. You're smart so I don't think I'd have to explain it to you, but maybe I should because you appear to be as clueless as I am. Living in an orphanage, you aren't always connected to the world in the best way possible. When we did get news, if any, it could be months late. Honestly the fastest news we got ever, was news that our village was being destroyed and that was because we were there."

?My reports don?t really deal with orphans or refugees,? Ren replied with a nonchalant shrug of his own, then walked away back to his car. Subtly, using the sound of his heels clicking against the hard concrete, he dispersed Takashi?s rant at every third word. The audience gathered around the car backed off slightly as the owner approached, though still lingered around the area. Their interest was still glued to the fracas.

Takashi continued. "If you clearly listened to my background, you could realize that my assumptions weren't without basis. That scarf you're wearing triggered this and you should know what it means to people like me. But just because you know, doesn't mean you care which I sense...actually I know you don't. Why would a Konoha shinobi have a blue scarf in the first place? Factor that into not having readily available news and you have this scenario which just played out. If you put together what I said, you would realize I had no idea who was invading because I didn't have time to think about who was doing it. I still haven't had time to figure out exactly what happened because we spent the last two days trying to reach Konoha. Even upon our arrival, we still didn't have time because we are homeless and our objective now is to find a home to live. My goal that day was to stay alive and operate as quickly as I could. The one thing I know for certain was that Osamu lead this invasion. I know this because he nearly murdered me, but my sister Sayano enaged the Tsuchikage and saved me..."

Ren?s expression darkened at the mention of the scarf. His apathetic features scrunched up, a poignant sadness momentarily washing over the smugness before the Houki suppressed it back. ?The scarf is a memento from a friend,? he said dryly, then opened the door for the two of them to get in.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 23, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
The Legendary Rainbow Eel
- Part 3 -

________________________________The drive lasted roughly five hours. It had been quick at first; the roads leaving Konoha were some of the most well built in the entire Land of Fire and they’d even been able to avoid going through the forest by taking a slightly longer route cutting through a nearby town. However, by the time they’d reached the borders of the country, infrastructure had notably deteriorated. Clean tarmac roads became slightly eroded tarmac roads, and slightly eroded tarmac roads gave way to plains of pure dirt and rocks. The only saving grace of the entire journey was the view. As uncomfortable as it was to drive through, the Houki had to admit that the meadows and valleys were a beautiful sight; especially reflected in the orange rays of the evening Sun. Even the terse mountains of Iwagakure’s natural barriers had a certain majesty to them, with the village gradually fading in through the mist surrounding it. 

As far as the interaction went, the two were sat in relative silence for almost the entire duration of the journey. The occasional bump on the rocky road followed by the rattling of metal pierced the quiet every so often, but it was never permeated with words. Ren didn’t speak because he didn’t particularly like Takashi and, beside that, was far too busy trying to navigate the winding mountain roads to even attempt to spark up a conversation. Takashi, if the Houki had to guess, was just sulking. Albeit, it was hard to tell beneath the shadows his fringe cast across his face.

Ren parked outside the village, inside one of the rudimentary car parks the authorities had set up on the mountainside. It didn’t seem like a particularly safe place to park it, mind; Ren was almost certain that the cliffside would cave in at some point and send his entire vehicle tumbling down. But regulations were regulations, and the Houki didn’t want to spend half an hour filling out a form on why his car posed “no immediate danger to Iwagakure or its denizens”.

A blast of cool, mountain air rushed through his cheeks as soon as he stepped outside. He hadn’t noticed it in the car, because it was kept heated at a comfortable temperature with AC, but Iwagakure was… cold. Even colder than the mountaintops of Kumo, even -- strange, given that the latter was actually built upon higher ground. Ren turned to Takashi. “The third member of our team should be somewhere around here,” he said, “Look out for a guy with dark hair and heterochromia.” 

Ren reached inside his briefcase, taking out a small A4-sized document holder, before producing a photograph of their teammate as well as various other details such as height, weight, date of birth and the basics of his abilities. 

​


----------



## Hero (Dec 23, 2014)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
 _The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
 ~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 3)_ ~

The drive lasted roughly five hours. Takashi  didn't mind the long drive though because the entire time he rode in  the passenger seat, he got to take in novel sights. It was amazing how  much larger the world was outside of the orphanage. It was sad to think,  but Takashi began to realize he never  could have conceptualized the world being this much bigger than  Fuzenkagure. Not only was it incredibly bigger, it was also a ton  prettier and softer. The lack of rough landscapes was a very pleasing  change for the young shinobi. As the two boys got closer and closer to  the edge of the Land of Fire, the infrastructure degraded drastically.  Instead of beautifully paved black roads, the streets were now made out  of gravel. Takashi laid his head  against the window and smiled at the familiarity of the rough roading.  He had never been in a car himself, but this is what he thought it would  always feel like, minus the back pain from sitting for so long. Takashi  didn't know anything about models or trims, but he knew this car must  have been expensive. Continuing to gaze out the vehicle's window, Takashi  admired the mountain range they were traveling through. Iwagakure?s  natural barriers had a  certain majesty to them, with the village  gradually fading in through  the mist surrounding it. 

 As far as the interaction went, the two were sat in relative silence for  almost the entire duration of the journey. Takashi  thought about breaking the silence on multiple occasions, but always  decided against it. Why would he bother talking to someone who clearly  didn't know how to interact with people? However, Takashi needed friends badly and this first showing with Ren  wasn't helping his networking goals. Maybe he should apologize for his  behavior displayed in the middle of the street? It was so out of  character of Takashi to behave that way, but there was something about Ren that set him off. He was just such an easy person to hate. Instead of making the first move, Takashi decided to sulk in the shadows being cast in the car for the rest of the ride.

 When they got out of the car both boys were hit by a gust of icy wind. Ren shuddered, but Takashi used to the climate of the area sucked it up happily. Ren turned to Takashi. ?The third member of our team should be somewhere around here,? he said, ?Look out for a guy with dark hair and heterochromia.? 

 Ren reached inside his briefcase, taking  out a small A4-sized document  holder, before producing a photograph of  their teammate as well as  various other details such as height, weight,  date of birth and the  basics of his abilities. Takashi watched Ren  in utter disbelief. There this asshole was sifting through all this  information he had on their team member, yet he claimed to not know shit  about "orphans". Sure he might not have known about orphans  specifically, but if he had cared to look at his file at any point prior  to their collision, Ren would have known Takashi's backstory. Another thing Takashi hated was lying. They had just met and this fucker named Ren Houki already had 2 strikes against him and it was starting become harder and harder to like this boy. ​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 24, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Legendary Rainbow Eel**
Part IV - Picking Up a Parasite*​
*Kisei
Iwagakure*​
~A Few Days Prior~​
_It was early morning, and I was readying myself to go on my morning run when I was met at the door by a woman in her mid-twenties with dark crimson hair._ "So, you're the kid I'm gonna hafta watch over for the next few months, huh?" _As she says this, she pulls out and reads over a few papers - no doubt my information._ "Les'see...175 centimeters - and you're only 14, good god. Sort-of-long black hair, check. Heterochromia...yep. And lanky." _The woman looks up from the papers._ "...And well-worn clothing. Well, kid. It is in my expert opinion that you are *absolutely terrifying* to the average citizen." _She concluded in a no-nonsense tone - although it was painfully obvious she was joking around...I think._ 

"Anyways. For the time you are here in our lovely little village, you will be calling me 'Kihiko-sensei', and luckily for you, I've gone and snatched an interesting C-rank mission just for you." _she continues talking, forcing said mission details into my hands._ "You will be going into Iwagakure, another White-aligned nation. We are leaving at noon, so pack up whatever-the-hell you think you'll need, do whatever-the-hell you still need to do. But! If you haven't packed anything by departure time, tough shit." _Without giving me any time to reply or retort, this woma-...Kihiko-sensei backflipped off of the floor's guardrail, vanishing in a puff of smoke well before hitting the ground._

"~That woman is rather..._aggressive_.~"

_As per her words, we left precisely at noon. We were offered the luxury of an automobile, but she promptly refused, saying that_ "The run will be good exercise for the kid."

*... ... ...*

_And so our trek began - since we essentially had free-rein of the surrounding environment, she kept our path as physically challenging as possible. 

Apart from being stopped at the Konoha-Taki border and then again at the Taki-Iwa border, the two of us kept moving nearly non-stop; also barring when she felt it was appropriate for us to "set up camp" for the night. ...I woke up twice to find her clinging to me in her sleep, as though I were a stuffed animal of some sort. I am not entirely sure if I should report that as *"inappropriate conduct"*.

*We arrived half-a-day ahead of schedule.* 
_​
~The Day _Of_~​
_For the third morning in a row, I managed to work my way out of Kihiko's grip without waking her up. Aside from having to forego my morning run once again, everything else proceeded as usual; Kihiko-sensei rolled out of bed a few minutes after eight-thirty.

After a short breakfast and some legal paperwork, the two of us - "accompanied" by four or five Iwagakure shinobi at a distance - idly walked around the village, since we had some time before we were to head to the rendezvous point._​~Two Minutes Before The Official Rendezvous~​
_An automobile pulls up to the outskirts of the village. The occupants seem to...be at odds, to put it mildly._

"Alright kid, make yourself look approachable. These two are prolly your teammates for this mission." _She said, heartily slapping me on the back as a sort of emphasis. I glare back at her and sigh, stepping forward towards the two figures approaching me._ "Hello. I am your teammate for the duration of this mission, I sincerely hope we can successfully complete it with as little incidents as possible. You - the same as many others - can call me 'Kisei'." _I bow slightly then put out my hand towards the two of them as I introduce myself; sighing internally upon overhearing Kihiko's comment about my introduction_ "Being a little dry"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 24, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
The Legendary Rainbow Eel
- Part 4 -

________________________________Having grown up in a mess of political strife and pervasive backstabbing, Ren was quick to pick up on the invaluable skill of ‘noticing things’ and reading people. As such, there were not many things which eluded the Houki’s social alertness; least of all Takashi’s incredulous glare and his complete and utter inability to hide it and his disdain for him. Ren sighed, put his documents back into the briefcase and addressed the medical shinobi again.

“In case you’re wondering, none of these files mention anything about either of your backgrounds. The only thing I knew about you before this was your appearance, some stats based on your attributes and a few of your jutsu,” he stated tiredly. Ren didn't feel particularly obligated to explain himself to him, but it would've been a hassle to deal with his sulky passive aggressiveness the entire mission. “I may be a dick, but I try to avoid lying to my teammates if I can help it.”

A pause followed once more as the Fuzen shinobi wondered to himself how he’d respond to the revelation, but Ren cut him off before he could even begin to form a response. “And on that note, it seems our esteemed team mate has finally arrived,” the Houki announced,  his chakra sensing having detected them a few moments ago. He turned, just in time to see the figures of Kisei and Kihiko emerge in the distance. 

“Hello. I am your teammate for the duration of this mission. I sincerely hope we can successfully compete it with as little incidents as possible. You - the same as many others - can call me Kisei,” he stated politely with a quick bow. 

“I’m Ren Houki. Nice to meet you. The other guy is Takashi Hatekeda.” He introduced himself in the same nonchalant manner as he did with Takashi, albeit far more amiably and with a smile and a nod of the head as opposed to a disinterested frown as before. “We lost a bit of time on the way here trying to avoid the forest route, so it’s probably best that we make our way over to the client’s place as quickly as possible. I tried looking it up on my lantern beforehand but frankly,” he scratched at his head in a rare showing of irritation. 

“There’s next to nothing on this rainbow sky eel thing.”


​


----------



## Hero (Dec 24, 2014)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
 _The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
 ~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 4)_ ~

?In case you?re wondering, none of these files  mention anything about either of your backgrounds. The only thing I knew  about you before this was your appearance, some stats based on your  attributes and a few of your jutsu,? he stated tiredly. Ren  didn't feel particularly obligated to explain himself to him, but it  would've been a hassle to deal with his sulky passive aggressiveness the  entire mission. ?I may be a dick, but I try to avoid lying to my teammates if I can help it.?

A pause followed once more as Takashi wondered to himself how he?d respond to the revelation. 
"At he isn't a liar..." Takashi thought to himself, "Even so, he could use a bit of humbling."
The young boy lifted his hand and voice to say something to Ren, namely apologize, but Ren cut him off before he could even begin to form a response. ?And on that note, it seems our esteemed team mate has finally arrived,? Ren said turning away from Takashi. Takashi placed his hands to his side and clenched his fists. "God why is this kid so fucking rude? It has to do something with his past or upbringing. I just know it," Takashi grumbled inaudibly.

?Hello. I am your teammate for the duration of this  mission. I sincerely hope we can successfully compete it with as little  incidents as possible. You - the same as many others - can call me  Kisei,? he stated politely with a . 

?I?m Ren Houki. Nice to meet you. The other guy is Takashi Hatekeda.

Takashi swirled over at Ren angry as hell. He was grown enough to introduce himself and didn't need Ren to do it. However Takashi wasn't going to say anything because he wanted to be on his best behavior for their new teammate no matter how disrespectful Ren's introduction of him was.
"Nice to meet you Kisei. As Ren already stated, I'm Takashi Hatekeda and I'm from Fuzenkagure. As we both know, that no longer exists, so you could say I'm from Iwakagure. I now reside in Konoha. I hope our mission goes well" Takashi said with a smile and a tilt of the head.

?There?s next to nothing on this rainbow sky eel thing.? Ren said slightly frustrated. Following up on Ren, Takashi threw in his own input
"Probably because you've been going about your research all wrong...with all due respect Ren," Takashi said then pausing, "Using a tool such as that lantern is going to produce nothing but supposed sightings of the creature, but no evidence of its existence. I'm betting it even says the Rainbow Eel is nothing more likely than just a folklore passed down from parents to children..." Takashi paused again, "However I can confirm that I have complete knowledge of this elusive creature's whereabouts. While Ren focused on driving here, I decided to ask my partner Katsumi if he knew anything of the Rainbow Eel. Luckily for us, I hit the jackpot. According to Katsumi, the Rainbow Eel's location is a 3 day hike from here and isn't accessible by car. However he warned me that the location we seek is sacred place and is quite dangerous if we aren't careful because the environment is alive. In fact, I'll bring out Katsumi to brief you on the situation more"

Takashi lifted his hand to his face and lightly pierced his skin with his teeth so the smallest amount could ooze out. Swiftly, the young shinobi wiped his bloody thumb across his his left palm and quickly slammed it on the ground.

" Kuchiyose no Jutsu!" Takashi shouted as the seal formed across the dirt and blew up in a puff of smoke. 
​


----------



## Hero (Dec 24, 2014)

*Sayano Matsukata
*_The Dragon Prince_
_ ~ Land of Scales, Fire Country (Part 7) ~_

So far, the mission had been going well. Sayano and her team just finished their walk of 5 hours and decided that they were going to camp in an undisclosed location for the night. Even though everything had been perfect, that didn't mean danger wasn't lurking around the corner. The girls were still escorting a high profile person across the country side. 

Sayano sat trying to set up a camp fire for the group and so far she wasn't finding much success. She gave it another go before finally accepting her failure. Getting up and turning around, she found everyone staring at her. Embarrassed by her lack of success, Sayano decided to change the subject
"Ok guys, we will camp here tonight. Remember what the goal of this mission is and who we are protecting. There are dangerous criminals looking to harm Prince Isamu. We must not let that happen, understand? In order to maximize this mission's success, we will take turns watching during the night. As the acting jounin, I'll take first watch. You all get some rest."

Once Sayano finished her little schpeel, the mini crowd around her dispersed. However before Yuuko could return to her previous activities, Sayano called her over. Yuuko shuffled her feet over to Sayano and pulled at the end of her sleeves nervously. 
"This girl has some really bad social skills..." Sayano thought to herself. The older girl reached out with both arms and plopped them down on Yuuko's shoulders. The younger girl jumped upon bodily contact and nearly squirmed from Sayano's grasp. However Sayano wasn't exactly in the playing mood and gave Yuuko a firm shake.

"Calm down Yuuko, I just want to talk to you damn it!" Sayano said with a raised voice. Yuuko settled down and stopped shuffling her feet in place. When she was ready, she looked up at Sayano with sparkling eyes awaiting the Sayano's words. A faint smiled spread across Sayano's face as she began her speech to her peer, "Listen Yuuko, I've seen the way you look at Prince Isamu. It's pretty cute actually. If you want something, you gotta take it. Don't let Edie get in your way. She's a hot girl..." Sayano spoke slowly. Now that she was really thinking about it, Edie was hot as shit. It was unfortunate that she liked dick though. Sayano liked boys as well, but she also dug girls and Edie was just her type. She also didn't really support Yuuko and Isamu because of the age gap, but if Yuuko could snag that Prince, then Edie would be up for grabs. She would be weak and devastated that Prince Fat Cock Hanging Below The Knees Isamu would rather go to jail for railing the lolli jailbait Yuuko than bust the perfectly wide of age Edie wide open.

Coming back from her fantasy, Sayano continued to coach Yuuko "Yeah so what if Edie's hot and has assets? Boys don't only look for that you know! Sure some are ruthless and only want the cookie, but Prince Isamu is a good guy. If you want him, you're going to have to fight. You can't stand on the sidelines anymore and I know you are because my younger brother your age is the exact same way. Don't let Edie suck you dry of your confidence. You're beautiful Yuuko, you just need to believe in yourself a little more. The world isn't going to give shit to you. You _must _take what you want either by asking or by force. Do you understand me?"

Yuuko looked at Sayano and nodded in agreement. The little girl ran off and went back to resuming her duties, however only for a minute. It wasn't log before Yuuko took initiative and entered Prince Isamu's tent. Edie stood in the middle of the camp completely frazzled at what just transpired. It she had boil release just like Takashi, steam would definitely be shooting from her ears. Sayano stood back and smiled, the plan to win Edie was all going according to plan. While all these events were unfolding, Sayano decided to give the camp fire another go around. It was getting dark and they needed food and more importantly light.
​


----------



## Hero (Dec 25, 2014)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
  _The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
  ~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 5)_ ~

" Kuchiyose no Jutsu!" Takashi shouted as the seal formed across the dirt and blew up in a puff of smoke. From the swirling clouds, appeared a starfish the size of a large merry-go-round. Takashi looked back at his peers to soak in their surprised expressions. Summoning Katsumi made Takashi feel even more powerful and gave him a boost of confidence that he could hang with his peers and despite his looks, shouldn't be taken so lightly.

"W-w-what is it?" Kisei said stepping forward in awe. Takashi glanced over his shoulder and decided to entertain his teammate's question, "His name is Katsumi, he's a cushion starfish. At where I am right now in my capabilities, I am only able to summon this amount of Katsumi from Kasupikōbu. However Katsumi's full size occupies over 207,000 square meters and he's 60 meters tall. As you would imagine, that would require a lot more chakra, chakra I don't exactly have at this point." before direction his full attention back to his summon. Takashi stood in front of Katsumi admiring his partner. Katsumi was a bright purple in color which wasn't unusual for starfish because they came in all shapes and sizes. The exterior of the starfish was spiky and contained spikes of various sizes running over the course of its body. Katsumi's spikes were the hardest parts on his body and have the toughness of ivory. His skin although hard in appearance was actually squishy, but firm. Underneath the starfish though, was a soft underbelly which was a weak spot. However due to his unfathomably impressive regenerative abilities, weak spots were an idea constructed by those who could not grasp the idea of an individual actually not possessing such a crippling location. Besides, if Katsumi ever wanted to protect his underside or exposed backside, all he would have to do would be harden his skin.

Once Takashi had finished his introduction, Katsumi spoke, "Takashi-sama, how may I serve you?" Katsumi spoke softly and too the point.
"If you could give my teammates the rundown on the Rainbow Eel's whereabouts, that would be splendid."
"Very well. As you wish Master" Katsumi said obediently before beginning. When Katsumi felt he held everyone's attention, he started, "The Rainbow Eel is located in the Misty Swamp. Concerning the eel's appearance, it is incredibly beautiful and a sleek and slender white. Although beautiful, it isn't completely harmless because it is able to shoot off electrical charges in colors from the visible light spectrum consequently giving it its name the Rainbow Eel. From where we are located, it is a 3 days hike from here and inaccessible to car. This vast swamp covers a large portion of the Land of Sky and is densely populated with the world's rarest and most exotic fauna and flora. Misty Swamp is not just an ordinary piece of land, this place is a large and _living_ super organism. The swamp possesses deep genjutsu qualities as well; enigmatic weather  patterns and induced visions of the past, present, and future are  commonplace within the swamp, and as such, it is considered to be a death wish for shinobi. It is common to want to take things from this sacred place, but at all costs, do not. Removing anything from the Misty Swamp will cause a disturbance in the forest and ensure escape for the trespassers impossible. Even normal departure from the swamp will prove difficult because upon arrival, trespassers will be slammed with genjutsu. These illusions will reveal your darkest fears, drive you insane, and appear to make time stop. You will not get out on your own. To ensure you don't escape mentally damaged or spend the rest of your days rotting in purgatory, anyone entering the swamp must tie a rope around their waist. The rope is for the person on the outside to tug you back to safety. Every 30 minutes, the individual on the outside will drag each and every person in the swamp out to safety to make sure their sanity is maintained. One might think they're following the rope and have escaped, but they are wrong. One might think the rope has been cut and they are trapped forever, but they are wrong. Do _not _believe anything you see. But most importantly of all, do not kill or attempt to kill _anything_ belonging to the forest. You will unknowingly play a hand in your own death or that of a teammates' . Take care."

And when he was done delivering his message, Katsumi disappeared in smoke returning to its home. Takashi clasped his hands together and rubbed them eagerly. This mission seemed exciting and he couldn't wait to start. However there were a couple of things that bugged him and he simply couldn't shake them off. Takashi quickly decided to pull himself together because he couldn't look weak in front of Ren or this new kid. This was starting to become a lot of work for just a C-ranked mission.
 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 25, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
The Legendary Rainbow Eel
- Part 5 -

________________________________Ren listened attentively in thoughtful silence whilst Katsumi detailed out the mission and what the hunt would entail. A swamp with a natural genjutsu-inducing atmosphere, in his opinion, sounded like a massive stretch of the parametres of what was supposed to be a C-rank mission. In fact, it sounded as if just surviving the trip alone would be a B-rank, let alone the actual hunt itself. All that, on top of a three day hike through the mountains and forests to a completely different country? “_I’m going to need to have some words with the client after this…_” He quietly noted. When the starfish summon dispersed in smoke, giving one last ominous warning to the group before he left, the group fell silent. Takashi looked nervous and was evidently trying to hide it - albeit, with some mixed results. The two newcomers reactions were a bit more difficult to gauge, though they looked similarly startled by how surprisingly difficult the mission turned out to be.

He walked over to the boot of his car and cranked it open, revealing no small assortment of bags, various camping supplies and a small mountain of food supplies. “I can keep some of these in my lanterns, but they’ve got a weight limit, so we’ll have to carry at least one bag each,” the Houki explained, slinging a brownish looking rucksack over his shoulder.

“As far as far as food goes, we’ve got enough to last us more than three days, so we won’t need to worry about rationing or hunting for food,” Ren stated to the rest of the group, his tone turning noticeably sharper as he took on the commanding role. As obnoxiously smug as he was, not even Takashi could deny that there was a certain authoritative presence to him when the Houki decided to stop dicking around. “In terms of resting points…” he paused, gesturing for his lantern to float towards him. With a flick of the finger, a digital keyboard materialised into the air and then, following a few seconds of typing, a large map of their route.

“We should aim to get to here,” the Chūnin said, marking a red dot on a patch of forest with his index finger, “by the end of the day. There’s nice flat ground there to set up camp, and it’s near a river. By the end of the second day, we should make it to a similar point to a somewhat large cave and by the afternoon of the third day, we’ll have arrived at our destination.”

Ren waited for any complaints or questions from the group. When none came, he simply continued: “In terms of catching the rainbow eel… it’s going to be way too inefficient if we send one of us in at a time. I’ve got a plan in mind, but I’ll need to make sure of certain things first.” The plan wasn't exactly a huge gamble or anything, but he did want to make sure that something wouldn't go wrong first and send all four of them into genjutsu purgatory. 



​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 25, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank: Stop the Poachers!*

_Save The Raccoon People! V_

Yuuko looked around her. Two of the men stood out of her sight and she didn?t like that, even if she could somewhat feel their presence. Even if she was stronger than them, five to one wasn?t the best setting for a victory. So the first thing the girl did was actually call forth a Mizu Bunshin to even the odds a little. And then the battle began.

Frustratingly, it was more a game of chase than the actual fight she had been itching for. They evaded her whenever she went for one of them with a kick or threw them shuriken. She could outrun them but in an actual fight where she had to set a pace while minding her limits. Her water tin wasn?t doing any better either so she after another failed kick, Yuuko stopped and to stare at her enemies, already breathing hard. None of them actually looked winded though but she was happy to note the five of them were still there, reforming the circle around her. Did they think they could capture her?

?Yuuko,? Haru?s voice sounded through her earpiece and she growled at him to be quiet, her voice betraying the calculating mask she had been wearing until then. 

Think. She had to think and form a plan. What would Tora-sensei do in this kind of situation? What abilities did Yuuko have that she could use against men that spend the better part of their days evading and hiding?

_That?s it!_ Yuuko thought to herself and got her last pair of shuriken from her pouch. She noticed the hunters slightly crouched, ready to jump and, without warning, threw her shuriken at the one directly in front of her while her water clone kept the ones at her back busy. Like the other times, the poacher evaded it quickly but that?s where she got him as she quickly maneuvered the invisible thread of chakra tied to the weapon to stalk after him until it hit. Forming the seals even as her shuriken flew after its target, she saw them land and the man stagger in his escape with the pain from his new wound. ?Raiton: Jibashi!?

Deadly sparks of lightning flew through the strings and rendered the man unconscious. It was too early to shout victory though as there were still another four poachers she had to take down.

Now probably keenly aware of her abilities, they formed a square around her and her clone and quickly closed in with a rope net to hold her in place. The net wasn?t really made of normal rope though, it seemed like some sort of plant and it stunk. Worry bubbled inside her when she felt her conscious wane. It was the perfect opportunity to use the electromagnetic murder again but she didn?t have that much control over lightning release yet and it could backlash if she abused the power like she would have to if she wanted to send electricity through the entire rope. 

?Use the bomb,? the clone whispered.

Yuuko stared at her reflection and frowned. It was a mirror of her own thoughts but? ?Quickly! You can throw them all down in one hit if you do. Haru-ni is almost here, they?ll escape if he gets too close.?

That was true but it was with a frown she formed the most recent seals Tora had thought her. She hadn?t had the opportunity to actually practice the technique and she only had a vague idea of how it worked. It was a shot in the dark but her clone was right, they would escape if Haru got too close and take her and the raccoons if she didn?t do something soon enough. She could only hold onto her conscious for a little while longer. Sharing a nod with the clone, she performed the seals and placed her hands on the clone?s shoulders. ?Suiton: Mizu Bakudan.?

Her reflection?s expression twisted as if in pain and Yuuko felt water rushing beneath the palms of her hands before it exploded and threw her against a tree trunk.

It was painful but she had to get up and make sure the hunters were down.

?Idiot.?

Lifting herself a bit off the cold, damp ground, she looked up to see Haru looking down at her with angry eyes. ?Bombs are meant to be used from a safe distance. You?re lucky you?re so weak that you could only create something powerful enough to throw you back.?

His words sliced through her like sharp knives. She opened her mouth to say something but Haru?s cold eyes shut her up. Yuuko wasn?t used to seeing him mad at her. He always had a smile when he faced her. Tora had even accused him of spoiling the girl rotten and still he had laughed. She understood that it had been a risk to take but-

?Aaah!? Her train of thoughts was cut off by a sharp scream coming from the direction she had left the female raccoons hidden. Now that she looked?there were only four bodies around. Clenching her teeth and hiding the wince that came with getting up, she quickly rose and pursued the sound as fast as her sore legs could carry her. Haru, of course, quickly surpassed her but it was too late. When they arrived to the bushes, Lulu was nowhere to be found and the other raccoons were crying in a corner. ?S-she protected us?? The light grey one sobbed.​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 25, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank: Stop the Poachers!*

_Save The Raccoon People! VI_

Yuuko felt her guts painfully burn with guilt. “This is all my fault,” she choked the words out and, for a small moment, she hopefully wondered if Haru would disagree with her. Reassure her that she wasn’t to blame and maybe even ruffle her hair. Yet his eyes remained cold and she felt a little bit of herself die inside.

“I’ll carry them back to the village,” the blond jounin ignored her and just kept looking at the crying raccoons. “Finish what you started.”

She didn’t need to hear it twice. Walking back to where the remaining unconscious men lied, she grabbed one of the kunai she had previously thrown and took a good look at each of them before she dug the kunai into their throats. She kept the last one alive though, tied him up with what remained of the net and dragged him back to the village.

---

“Take your shirt off,” he ordered, nonchalantly opening the bottle of ointment he had in his hand as if he hadn’t just said anything out of unusual. Yuuko stared at him with her mouth open wide in shock and simply refused to move from her sitting place at the corner of the bed. Her back was killing her, that was true, she probably needed that ointment more than a parched man needed water but she wasn’t about to take off her-

With strict, precise movements Haru grabbed her arm and pulled her into a standing position. She didn’t even have time to think before he briskly turned her around and pulled the fabric up until she had no choice but to raise her arms and let him take it off completely. And as if it hadn’t already been enough he unclasped her bra and tugged the straps off until it fell and Yuuko was forced to raise her arms to cover her chest. “What are you protecting?” He asked with a mocking voice. “Do you think I actually fucking care?”

_No_…at this point she really didn’t think he did. But she didn’t dare answer and limited herself to wince when she felt the cold ointment being spread through her back. “The raccoon girls could…” She dared suggest as he stopped to probably scoop more of the mix from the container. 

“Are you so shameless you could ask something out of them after what happened?” He asked her with a voice as cold as the stuff on her skin.

_No_…she thought to herself again. She couldn’t.

After she had dragged the unconscious man all the way to the village she had seen the faces of the raccoon villagers who had already learned of the news from Haru. Elder To had even shed a few tears as he patted her shoulder and pointed at an empty hut where she could tie the poacher to a chair. There had been a faint glow of approval in Haru’s eyes when she closed the door to the hut and walked back with him to their own, but it had disappeared as quickly as it’d shown.

Now, she stood with her back to him as he spread the cream on her skin with careful, strangely gentle swipes even when his words were cold and biting. Yuuko had long dropped the arms to her side as the ointment numbed the pain in a comfortable way. There was nothing he could see anyway, since there were no reflecting surfaces in front of her. It was still awkward, her cheeks were still tainted red and the clear knowledge of how much she had messed up today was still clear. But she could at least breathe without pain now.

By the time he was done, thick tears were streaming down her face. “I’m sorry,” bubbled past her lips before she could help it. 

Haru didn’t answer. He just picked up her shirt and shoved it down her head and shoulders, pulling it tight when she tried to get her arms through the holes. “Don’t make me worry like that. Ever. Again,” he whispered near her ear causing her general blush to intensify. Letting go of her shirt, he pulled her hair out and tugged until she fell onto her bed.

“Ouch!” Yuuko quickly rolled so she wasn’t lying on her back and wiggled up through the quilt until her head fell on the soft pillow. Feeling shy, she peeked up at her accompanying jounin and dared to ask. “Do you think we can find Lulu alive?”

The blond scratched the back of his neck and sat down next to her on the bed, passing a hand through her hair again. “No.”

She hid her face in the pillow and forced herself to fall asleep.​


----------



## Hero (Dec 25, 2014)

*Sayano Matsukata*
_The Dragon Prince_
_ ~ Land of Scales, Fire Country (Part 8) ~

__"_Finally some peace and quiet" Sayano sighed. It was now a little after midnight and Sayano was the only individual awake at the campsite. The fire Sayano had started earlier in the evening was glowing vibrantly and wouldn't need feeding until later in the night_. _Although a fire was needed for safety and security, it was a double edged sword. Not only did the fire give them warmth and protection from the dark, but it also was a beacon for enemies to find their location.

In an attempt to aid in their stealth, Sayano formed the seal of confrontation to activate her Meisaigakure no Jutsu. Sayano closed her eyes and focused on bending the light around her and the campsite until they disappeared from the plain eye. Even though they were completely invisible, her jutsu didn't save them from sensory ninja. This inadequacy in her jutsu upset Sayano, but she knew with further training, she could level up her technique to become undetectable like Mu-sama.

After her technique was cast, Sayano plopped herself back on the ground and stared into the flickering flames. How was Takashi doing right now she wondered? It was midnight and she was worried about his sleeping arrangements. Normally at the start of the school year, a place like the Sakura Medical Academy would have open dorms. However Takashi enrolled at a completely random time and there wasn't any space for him likely. It was looking like he might spend the night on the streets unfortunately. 

Sayano dug her nails deeply into her flesh in frustration. She didn't even think of the time needed to complete the mission and how this would affect Takashi. It was as if she ditched her little brother off in an unknown city all by himself. Sayano was mad, but she knew hating herself wasn't going to fix the situation. What needed to be done was clear ; she and these girls needed to hurry up and finish this mission first thing tomorrow. 

The Fuzenkagure shinobi crawled over to Edie's sleeping bag and checked her cell phone for the time. It read 12:30 and this meant Sayano's time on guard was up. Even if she went to sleep, Sayano's jutsu would stay active until she ran out of chakra, but her body would wake her if her supply fell to dangerous levels. Happy to finally get her break, Sayano nudged Edie softly so the other girl could start her watch. Of course, Edie didn't budge and instead rolled over. Angered, Sayano spread herself across Edie and forcibly placed her back on her back. The dark girl then reached for Edie's sleeping mask and tore it off. Furious, the blonde girl woke up screaming

"Bitch who the fuck..."

"Calm down girl," Sayano fired back immediately, "It's your turn to take watch, get up."
​


----------



## XxTsukasa (Dec 25, 2014)

*Noine Kamui











Liquid Time ? The Life of Noine Kamui 
The Early Years ? Part 1*


Loneliness?..This is the emotional response experienced by those who are isolated, or who lack companionship. Though often fleeting, there are those in the world who experience such emotions chronically, crippling their ability to function in society. Noine Kamui is just one of these special cases. 

Born out of wedlock in the village of Iwagakure, Noine was abandoned by her parents within Yosuga Pass, and left to die. She was later discovered by a shinobi from Konohagakure, who brought her to a small orphanage outside of the village. Noine was raised in this orphanage until she was of age to begin classes at the village academy.

After beginning classes at the academy, it was clear that Noine was intelligent, and quite talented, however the unique abilities she possessed were not enough to help her succeed in the academy, and as a result of failing several of her classes, she was held back from advancing to the Genin rank for a few years. 

Noine?s time at the academy was just as lonely as her past life. She spent each day practicing her jutsu outside her home, and rarely spoke to anyone unless it was necessary. Her relationship with her peers was often strained due to her interests in art and nature, which many people that were odd interests to have. Her lack of understanding regarding other people and their feelings also contributed to the strain between her and her peers, and many of them felt that she was a bad influence due to her failing grades. In addition, the age difference between Noine and those attending the academy was a factor that made the other students uncomfortable around her. 

At the age of 13, Noine decided that if she could not find a way to fit in with her peers, she would seek out a secluded place of her own where she could live without feeling left out. She successfully snuck out of the village one evening, and began to wander through the forests of the Land of Fire. After hours of walking, she found herself atop a large cliff overlooking a valley not far from the village of the Daimyō. She stoof atop the cliff overlooking the land for some time, when suddenly something came up behind her, and pushed her off the cliff. Noine was unable to see who or what had pushed her, and unable to stop herself from falling, she plummeted toward the rocks below. 

Initially, she accepted her fate and prepared to die, arriving at the understanding that her life was meaningless and would now end, but as the rocks below came closer, she panicked, realizing that she was not ready. 

As the young girl came to the realization that she wanted to continue living, something awakened within her. This was the Jukeigan, the dormant ability that she had inherited from her ancient ancestors, the Zen?nou clan. ​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 25, 2014)

*The Legendary Rainbow Eel

Part V*​

Kisei
Iwagakure​
"~...A giant starfish. Hm.~"

_As the majority of the dirt and dust had settled - enough for my expressions to be clearly visible - I changed my usual stoic expression to one of...slightly less-than-subtle awe._

"W-w-what is it?" _I asked, making sure to step forward ever-so-slightly to make the act more believeable._ 



Hero said:


> "His name is Katsumi, he's a cushion starfish. At where I am right now in my capabilities, I am only able to summon this amount of Katsumi from Kasupikōbu. However Katsumi's full size occupies over 207,000 square meters and he's 60 meters tall. As you would imagine, that would require a lot more chakra, chakra I don't exactly have at this point."



"~Well, the fact that you were able to summon him at his current size is...rather impressive in and of itself. ...But I wonder how much chakra you actually exerted. I guess we will find out.~"  _Thinking that to myself, I take a few steps closer to the pygmy-gargantuan echinoderm and inspected it further while it proceeded to explain the details of the target and its location._ "...So we are pursuing a sort of _electric eel_, then..." _I mutter as Takashi's summon continued to speak. I scoff quietly at the part of removing anything from the Rainbow Eel's "environment". 

I step back moments before the summon vanishes into a large, dense burst of smoke, waving the lingering particles away from my mouth and nose. _"You certainly have quite the...dour echinoderm in your employment, Hatekeda-san." _I finally speak up, breaking the tense silence that had enveloped our group. I cast my gaze over Ren, who was removing supply bags from a compartment in his automobile._



Goose Dastardly said:


> ?I can keep some of these in my lanterns, but they?ve got a weight limit, so we?ll have to carry at least one bag each,? the Houki explained, slinging a brownish looking rucksack over his shoulder.
> 
> ?As far as far as food goes, we?ve got enough to last us more than three days, so we won?t need to worry about rationing or hunting for food.?



"Hm. I fast through the night and morning, only having liquids for breakfast. So that is - at the least - three more meals we have." _I point out to him - but as I watch him proceed to map out our path, I am not sure if he had heard me. ...But that is fine, I am sure he will find out soon enough.

I go over to his automobile and pick up two of the supply bags, also getting a closer look at these..."lanterns" of his._

"~It *is* a shame that we will not be needing to collect our own food. That is part of the..._fun_, after all.~​
*Part VI - Departure*​



Goose Dastardly said:


> ?We should aim to get to here,? the Chūnin said, marking a red dot on a patch of forest with his index finger, ?by the end of the day. There?s nice flat ground there to set up camp, and it?s near a river. By the end of the second day, we should make it to a similar point to a somewhat large cave and by the afternoon of the third day, we?ll have arrived at our destination.?



_After a quick briefing of our path of travel by Ren, and then a summarized re-briefing of our *new* objective by Kihiko-sensei, our four-man group set off towards  our first nameless destination. 

We stopped only once during our first-day journey, mainly due to our new-found *anxiousness*. 

It was during this short break that Kihiko approached Ren..._

"I've been thinking this over. The kid's starfish told us not to remove or kill anything from this swamp..." _She began, brushing back a few locks of hair from her face_ "...And your mission is to _catch_ it so some old guy can eat it. So with both of those in mind, we would be both removing it _and_ killing it." _She continues, casting a questioning gaze onto the Chunin._ "Call me paranoid if you want, but this whole thing is sounding just a tad suspicious."​


----------



## Hero (Dec 26, 2014)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
  _The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
  ~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 6)_ ~

?As far as far as food  goes, we?ve got enough to last us more than three days, so we won?t need  to worry about rationing or hunting for food,? Ren stated to the  rest of the group, his tone turning noticeably condescending as he thought he was taking on a leadership role. 
  ?In terms of resting points?? he paused, gesturing for his   to float towards him. With a flick of the finger, a digital keyboard  materialised into the air and then, following a few seconds of typing, a  large map of their route.
?We should aim to get to here,? the Chūnin said, marking a red dot on a patch of forest with his index finger, ?by  the end of the day. There?s nice flat ground there to set up camp, and  it?s near a river. By the end of the second day, we should make it to a  similar point to a somewhat large cave and by the afternoon of the third  day, we?ll have arrived at our destination.?
 Ren waited for any complaints or questions from the group. When none came, he simply continued: ?In terms of catching the rainbow eel?  it?s going to be way too inefficient if we send one of us in at a time.  I?ve got a plan in mind, but I?ll need to make sure of certain things  first.? 

Takashi didn't appreciate Ren's decision to appoint himself as captain. For one, they had an accompanying jounin. Secondly if anyone was going to be an expert on travel, it was going to be Takashi. He provided the information on Misty Swamp and Katsumi could provide shortcuts that Ren overlooked. To Takashi, Ren wasn't a good ninja at all, but just an insecure boy over saturated in arrogance and possessing a personality that made resisting him difficult. Because of Ren's type A personality and not wanting to cause confrontation, Takashi decided to hold his tongue for now. However, Takashi wasn't backing down in the slightest. If there was going to be any success from this mission, it was going to be from the information he provided and because of his actions.

What pissed Takashi off the most was that he was taking on this leadership position as if he was completely unphased by the swamp's natural genjutsu properties. Takashi wasn't going to lie to anyone or himself ; he sucked at genjutsu. How was Ren planning on countering this absolute defense mechanism? Takashi had analyzed it from every angle and there was nothing that could be done. Obviously, they wouldn't go in separately. If they do that, they'd never find the eel. They also couldn't send three people in at once on three different ropes because their lives could be jeopardized without having team members available as backup. The only option that was viable was sending three ninja on a single rope and together. But would this even matter if there was a genjutsu in place that basically made them unknown to what up or down was anymore? A genjutsu so powerful that could cause them to potentially wander the swap for eternity? Ren was bright, but he wasn't that fucking smart and Takashi wasn't going to let everyone's lives be put in danger because Ren was overestimating the unit's capabilities. 

Takashi hustled from his position to make his way to Kihiko sensei. Maybe if Takashi talked to her, she could take the reigns of this mission from Ren. It was actually strange in the first place he had to do this. If she was a jounin assigned to this mission, why wasn't she directing them in the first place?
"Excuse me, Kihiko sensei may I talk to you?" Takashi whispered discretely to the woman. The jounin turned her head and headed over to the young boy

"Yeah wassup kid?" she responded in a crude manner. Takashi was taken aback. It was strange seeing such informality in someone of her position, but there wasn't any time to criticize her mannerisms. Takashi needed to save this mission from failure.

"Well," Takashi started to say but paused. He looked over his shoulder to make sure Ren was distracted. Currently the boy was paying attention to his car and getting supplies together. In addition to that, he was making Kisei's business his concern. Although Ren wasn't so vocal or forward in his expressions, Takashi could sense that Ren was getting a strange vibe from that new kid. Before he lost his chance to get away with this conversation, Takashi started again with Kihiko, "I was wondering if you could assume control of this mission as the_ acting_ jounin?"

Kihiko looked bewildered at Takashi, "Why, the kid's doin' great. I say let em' keep at it."

Takashi flung his hands up and grabbed his hair pulling it into a more unkempt state. After twirling around once in a rage, Takashi came back down to earth and engaged Kihiko again in conversation. "Kihiko sensei, I don't think you understand what I'm saying. I was asking you at first, but now I'm telling you" Takashi said aggressively and getting in the woman's face. "As this mission's medical ninja, I believe Ren is overestimating our capabilities as a unit despite hearing the new details of this mission. It is my responsibility to keep everyone in the platoon alive the duration of this mission and I truly believe that Ren is overstepping here. You heard it for yourself, Misty Swamp is a dangerous place ; it's clearly a place over the heads over a newly appointed chuunin and two genin."

Kihiko was left dumbfounded as she watched Takashi leave her to mull over his words. If anyone had the ability to see directly inside of his body, they would be able to tell Takashi was smiling with joy. He felt proud of himself and what he just did. Sure he didn't attack the source of his frustration directly, but he did the next best thing and he was completely satisfied with that. Now all he had to do was wait for Kihiko to follow through and something inside of him was telling him that she would.

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 26, 2014)

*Ren Houki*
The Legendary Rainbow Eel
- Part 6 -

________________________________The first day of the journey had gone relatively smoothly and by the fall of evening, the group had left the mountain highs of Iwagakure. The descent had been somewhat perilous; fresh rain had made the path dangerously slippery and the ever present cloud of mist didn?t do much to help the team?s visibility. By comparison, the forest route was graciously more forgiving. The path, despite being uncomfortably muddy and moist, was at least safe to walk on and it helped that they didn?t have cold wind blasting in their face with every step they took.

Ren and Kihiko managed the walk just fine, both too hardened by their mutual discipline and experience as shinobi to really be bothered by the day long hike. Takashi was similarly resilient, having no immediate problem keeping up with either of the higher ranking members of the team. Kisei, on the other hand, proved slightly less reliable in this regard. Thus, when the group finally made their camp, the boy was grateful by no small margin to finally have an opportunity to rest himself by the campfire with Takashi. 

It was at this point that the jōnin decidedly approached Ren, whilst he was fastidiously working at the camp outskirts setting up shuriken traps along the trees and bushes. Impressed though she was in his leadership ability and diligence, there was still something about the mission that she was slightly pensive about. It might have been paranoia, but having been a kunoichi for so long, Kihiko had learned to trust her paranoia and apprehension. It?s what kept her alive for so long, after all.

When she finished explaining her thoughts to him, the Houki simply replied with a nod. ?I thought the same thing, actually, which is why I?ve been apprehensive with making a strategy?? Ren replied thoughtfully. 

?I figured as much,? the ebony haired lady replied cooly. ?But I noticed that you?ve been in deep thought this entire time, so I thought I?d probe you about it,? she said, then rolled her eyes with a sigh. ?Besides, I?ve recently been bugged about taking a more proactive role in all of this, so?? Kihiko?s voice trailed off tiredly. 

Ren gave a smirk. It was the kind he had when he?d thought up of some sort of plan, or when he was confident in something -- usually both at the same time. ?Oh, don?t worry, I thought of something. The starfish might have told us that we can?t remove or kill anything from the forest, but it mentioned nothing about it leaving the place on its own volition. I was reading up on my lantern earlier, and apparently there are tales of savants being chased out of Misty Swamps by a glowing serpent-looking thing, roughly seven metres in length. One reported instance supposedly had it fly a few hundred metres out from the swamp, before it gave up its chase and returned,? he explained.

?With that in mind, all we need to do is piss the thing off enough to lure it out. From there, we should be able to catch the eel without worrying about the swamp sealing us in. There won?t be a need to worry about the illusions, either. I thought of a solution to that, so the only things we?ll need to focus on dealing with are the physical attacks from the swamp,? he stated. 

Kihiki raised an eyebrow at this. She?d seen him before on television, during the Capture the Flag stage of the Chūnin Exams, and thus knew full well what he was capable of. Ren Houki was an undeniably skilled shinobi, and clearly perfectly aware of that fact himself, but the jōnin still found herself surprised at how quickly he was able to adapt to new situations and how far ahead he thought. ?Well, alright then,? she gave a shrug, then left to return to the campfire. 

Ren tossed a cursory glance at the sky. The moon and the stars were out now, casting a dazzling argent light through the canopy of the forest and onto the group. For the ordinary camper, a beautiful spectacle; for the seasoned shinobi, a sign that time was beginning the creep away. With a sigh, the Houki also joined the rest of the group back at the fire. ?We?re going to need to get some sleep soon so that we can get an early start in the morning, but before that, I?d like to detail out the strategy for capturing the Rainbow Eel first.?
​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 27, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*A-Rank: The Dragon Prince*

_Sexy Bodyguard Adventures V_

Yuuko was truly grateful for Sayano?s advice. It was nice knowing she had some support when it came to her new puppy crush on Isamu. So when she finished her chores for the night, she slowly walked over to the guy?s tent with her pack of cookies. ?Isamu-sama, it?s Yuuko,? she announced instead of knocking. Knocking on a tent just didn?t work. When she heard the answer from inside, she nervously looked back at the rest of her team. Sayano nodded at her reassuringly while Edie practically fumed her with her eyes.

The inside of the tent was incredibly cozy?and messy. For all his perfect princeness outwards appearance, Isamu didn?t seem to know how to unpack a simple sleeping bag. She had already sat on the tent floor to watch the show while eating cookies when he turned to her with an exasperated look upon his royal handsome face. ?Are you here to give me a hand??

It was a polite question but, somehow, the girl felt like it was more of a disguised order than anything else. Without actually answering, she got up and moved near him to help him get the sleeping bag out and extend it on the floor, over the comfy looking air mattress. When they were finished, they both sat on opposite ends of the bed sharing the cookies in silence. ?Would you like some?tea, Yuuko-san??

Tea? He couldn?t unpack is own sleeping bag but he had tea? She was doubtful but he had already gotten his backpack and was removing a thermo container from one of the many pockets. He opened it and poured some of its content on the plastic cup that came with the thermo, handing it to Yuuko while he drank directly from the bottle. ?Thank you,? she accepted the cup and took a careful sip. Much to her surprise, the tea was really delicious and she ended up drinking half what she had in the cup before staring at it with surprised eyes. ?It?s good???

The dark haired prince laughed and Yuuko suddenly realized the insulting way in which she had spoken. She looked down at her cup and mentally slapped herself. ?I?m sorry, I didn?t mean??

?It?s okay, it?s okay,? he reassured her quickly, his laugh subdued into a large grin that threatened to melt her into a huge puddle of goo. ?It would be a lot more surprising if you didn?t have such a reaction after having to help a guy unroll his own sleeping bag.?

Seeing him laugh like that, Yuuko couldn?t help but laugh too  even if it was a little be more forced than it used to be. The mood was a lot lighter and she felt a lot more comfortable around him than before. Before he shone almost like a mystical being but now he just seemed as human as she was?an much more approachable. She was about to create a new topic when her blonde friend barged inside the tent.

?I?m sorry, I hope she hasn?t bothered you for long, Prince,? she said, nonchalantly sitting down and flipping her hair over her shoulders. ?She?s still only fourteen after all.?

The prince?s eyes widened and Yuuko looked down with a renewed blush.?Fourteen?? The prince repeated and Yuuko nodded shyly. He scratched the back of his head with a troubled look on his face and Edie looked at Yuuko with a triumphing look. The younger girl frowned at her, she won this round but the smile the prince was showing was directed at Yuuko and Yuuko alone so she had that going for her. ?Now if you ladies will be so kind?I?m quite tired,? he explained, trying to hold a yawn. 

Quickly, she handed him back the mug and got an unwilling Edie to get up. ?Good night Isamu-sama,? she greeted with a simple wave only to get baffled when Edie leaned towards the quickly blushing prince with her breasts popped out and whispered something in his ear before kissing him on the cheek.

?Come on then, Yuuko,? she said at the same time she threw a lewd grin over her shoulder at the prince. ?Little girls need to get to bed on time.?

Truth be told, she was quite tired after worrying about the mission the entire day, so the sleep she got until Edie woke her up with a rude nudge was well appreciated.

The next day, the girls quickly erased any traces of their presence in the little clearing and proceeded on their way to the land of Scales. They still had a couple of days ahead of them and the longer they took the bigger the opportunity for enemies to show.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 27, 2014)

*The Legendary Rainbow Eel**

Part VI*​
*Kisei
*​
_...I am covered in mud. Dried mud and various plant debris.

That aside, the first part of our excursion was fairly pleasant - recent rains had left the area smelling of fresh earth and the temperature was refreshingly brisk. And to be honest, I wanted to take a moment to enjoy it; to stop and take a deep inhale of the fresh, cold mountain air. But, we had a mission to complete. Regardless of how questionable the specifications now were.

I trailed a safe few feet behind the others, partially to conserve as much energy as possible; Although I am a bit faster then most Genin, I can not keep up such speed for very long. Whenever it was possible; or when it was *safe*, rather; to allow myself to slide down a muddy slope, I did. The only alternative was to waste precious energy struggling with the footing.

The other reason was to see if I could get a read on their personalities through how they ran. 

Ren - With each step he took, he placed the entirety of his foot solidly on the ground. Undoubtedly his would be the "loudest" if one were to actually listen. This, as well as his actions before our departure, tells me that he is head-strong and has no issue assuming a leadership position should the opportunity to impress others arise. He also might come off as a tad too arrogant to others, and he may possibly have some issues admitting when he is wrong.
Kihiko - Her steps were the lightest, barely allowing her heels to touch the ground. Apart from being incredibly casual, as made painfully obvious by her earlier interactions, this made it safe for me to assume she was one to attempt to shirk responsibilities or duties that she deemed were ultimately unnecessary; such as being the leading role in our group, despite her being the one more qualified for that position. However, something told me she would have no qualms about stepping in to take control if - or rather, once - the situation took a turn for the worst. 
Takashi - His footsteps were...curious. He swayed ever-so-slightly left and right as he ran, meaning he pushed off with the outer side of his feet. He may very well have some confidence issues, perhaps preferring to side-step issues rather than face them head-on; which is fine in some situations, since not all obstacles can be busted through. 

Of course, I may very well be wrong.

... ... ...

After a while, we reached a forest. Odd as it was, I felt far more energized here than I did on those mountains - this is case for me whenever I am in an area with an abundance of surrounding nature. And eventually we reached our first destination just before the sun had set. After spending a few more minutes to set up our temporary encampment, Takashi and I sat down near a now-blazing fire pit, both of us sighing quietly at the opportunity to give our legs a rest. ...Although mine was more of a somewhat audible grunt than a sigh. 

I watch the flames flicker for a few moments, then turn my gaze over to Kihiko-sensei and Ren; No doubt they were further discussing the mission and possible plans. Giving a short, sharp exhale I turn my attention upwards towards the night sky, not noticing that Kihiko-sensei had returned to the fire mere moments later. 

I come back to reality when I realize that Ren had returned as well and had begun to speak._



Goose Dastardly said:


> ?...............an early start in the morning, but before that, I?d like to detail out the strategy for capturing the Rainbow Eel first.?



"Am I correct in assuming that the plan involves luring it out?" _I ask, looking directly at Ren. The way the flames were jumping and flickering accentuated the dark lines under my eyes, giving me a slightly more...unnerving appearance.

_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 27, 2014)

"Am I correct in assuming that the plan involves luring it out?"

Ren raised an eyebrow, impressed by his teammate?s perception. ?Exactly,? he confirmed with a nod, ignoring the eerie way which the fire flickered in the boy?s mismatched eyes. 

?And how do you propose we do that?? Takashi asked, ever keen on pouncing on an opportunity to question their self-appointed leader?s authority and skill.

?By pissing it off,? the Houki replied. ?If the reports I read were sightings of the Rainbow Eel, then the creature is supposedly quite aggressive and tenaciously chases down anybody who gets it angry enough. If we can lure it out of the forest, then we can catch it without setting off the swamp?s natural defense system.? 

?Katsumi also said that we?d get wrapped up in the swamp?s genjutsu from the moment we step in. What?s your plan for that, then?? Takashi threw another question, letting the last few words hang bitterly.

The Chūnin rolled his eyes and motioned his hand through the air. ?Activate: Blueberry,? he commanded. It was hard to see in the darkness of the night, but through the dim illumination of the campfire, the group could make out a faint blue outline begin to form in the air. The silhouette melted in, its basic shape materialising first before the rest of the details appeared; the scales, the glowing eyes and the spears strapped to its back. The automaton slithered around for a few moments, then enacted its master?s silent orders and raised its hands. Three thin strands of chakra strings shot out from each finger, each of which quickly attached itself to the chests of Kisei, Kihiko and Takashi.

?Blueberry and I will stand outside the swamp and act as your tether, as the starfish suggested. With my chakra sensing and lanterns, I can coordinate all of you from the outside and, if I ever detect that you?re in a genjutsu, I can send a small burst of raiton through the strings to snap you out of it. In the worst case scenario, I can always just have Blueberry reel you guys back in,? Ren explained.

?Not bad,? Kihiko muttered to herself as she examined the chakra strings. Not quite the level of a proper puppeteer?s, but still sturdier than most ropes. ?Then, once we get the Rainbow Eel out, how will we capture it?? She asked.

Ren waved another hand through the air, this time to bring his four lanterns over. ?I?m a good shot with the spear,? he said, with a nudge of his head in the direction of his automaton. ?And I can attach a wire net with three of my lanterns to snare it when it gets out. If need be, I can always just channel raiton through it to paralyze the thing as well,? came the answer. 

He waited for a few moments, then dispersed all five of his summons away at once with another air gesture, before bringing his gaze to the rest of the group. ?Any questions?? The Houki asked.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 27, 2014)

*The Legendary Rainbow Eel
Part VI*​
*Kisei*​
"I do have a few, but some of those would honestly be more suited for Hatekeda-san's summon to answer." _I speak up, prodding the fire with a piece of a damp branch._ "However, one thing that is of particular concern is how we are to transport it back. If we leave it alive, it will be...quite a handful. If we kill it, it will surely begin to decompose over our three-day return trip; Never-mind all the creatures that will begin to accumulate because the of the smell of a potential free meal...and that is *still* not taking into account the various insects that would have already been upon it. We also have to figure out what to do with it at night." _I continue, glancing up from the fire and back at Ren_. "We already know that in addition to being able to discharge electricity, as well as being rather territorial, it is also...well, _large_. So I would imagine that it is safe to assume that its body girth is proportionate to its length, which would bring up an issue of its weight." _I quiet down for a brief moment to let out a tiresome sigh._ "And of course, there is also the possibility that there is more than _one_ Rainbow Eel inhabiting that swamp; rare or not."

"...This next concern is a horrendous 'what-if'; assuming that this Eel _is_, in fact, the only one _living_ in this swamp, and on the off-chance that any one of the three going in makes this discovery... " _I pause, glancing around at my teammates._. "...What if it is a _mother_. What do we do then?" _I ask, crossing my arms over my chest._

"Sheesh, kid. And here I was taking you for the silent type..." _Kihiko muttered under her breath, chuckling quietly._​


----------



## Kei (Dec 27, 2014)

_
Goodbye and Sweet Dreams....Zyana
_​
Kiritsugu moved Zyana hair out of her face as he checked the medication that was pumping inside her to keep her stable. If he was asked if he would have ever see Zyana in this state, he would have taken it as a threat and killed them. Zyana had become a force in his life that he didn?t, no he couldn?t think of ever leaving him, but at the same time. They were human, and of course it was time in people lives where they needed to let the other go. 

He looked at the girl sleeping in her bed, her steady breath and her peaceful expression. It was truthfully unfair, how could he ask her to come back? How? What did he have that she couldn?t get back in this world? He removed the covers from her sleeping frame and slowly inch her body over, so she wouldn?t get bed sores, but as he did that. Her shirt pulled upwards and he smiled weakly?

There was nothing he could offer her?.​
He ran his hands along her side and smiled weakly at the wounds on her body. The caved in stomach, the tears in her skin, and the scars that was left, was all that he could offer her. He pulled her over to her side and then sat down in the spot made free.  He looked around her room, the guns and weapons, the darkness of it all, not a single thing that said this room belongs to a girl. Nor a child no less, Emiya ran his fingers through his hair.

?It must be nice where you are at, Zyana.? Emiya begun, ?You must see a lot of people that you had lost, and for someone like you?It must be a dream come true.?

He smiled weakly as looked down at his hands. So big and strong, capable of taking anything or taking on anything, but when it counted. Emiya closed his hands. They were so small and weak,  and yet he could carry a gun with these hands.

?It must be warm and you must be smiling a lot.? Emiya looked behind him at her sleeping weak frame, ?You must be laughing, and I bet you are happy?.?

Emiya clenched his hands into each other as he continued, ?So happy?.?

?And what I am about to ask you, might sound weird, and it might be selfish of me.? Emiya smiled weakly before turning around and picking her up. He nearly dropped her because at this point his gun felt heavier than her, though he tried his best to cradle her small frame. The way she felt against him, made the old man choke as he rubbed her long hair out of her face, and pushed it behind her ear. 

?It?s very selfish, horribly selfish, but I need you to listen to me Zyana.? ​
He laid her head against his chest and refused to look down at her, ?Stay with me?.? 

?Please stay with me.?​
He wrapped his arms around her, but he didn?t squeeze, he didn?t do anything but just hold her as if she was glass that could be broken. And with these hands that were only capable of using a gun, he wanted to be gentle. He wanted his hands to mean something to someone, and not just a way to kill, not just a way to end a life. 

But to protect one, to cherish one, and to be a sign of love. 

He wanted that, but he understood it was too late for him, and because of that he only looked at the weapons.

?I can?t offer you anything you want.? Emiya went on, ?I can?t do that, I can?t pretend I could bring back the dead, or erase what had happened on that island, but please listen to me and here me out.? 

?Zyana?._I need you_.?​
Emiya voice cracked, and his throat became dry as he felt her slip through his fingers. He repositioned her body and nuzzled her head, as he tried his best to hold on to her.

?I need you.? Emiya whispered again, ?I can?t lose you?.Please don?t do this to me.?

_?Please?.?_​
Emiya choked again as he realize that he couldn?t do anything for her. Only cause her more pain, more suffering, and more heartache, because that was the way the world worked for them. And that was the only way they knew how the world worked. He thought about it and scratched his head over it. Although there was nothing that Emiya could do for Zyana?.

She made her name in the world of the hired hands, and because of that there was no life other than that for her. Even if she changed her name and lived somewhere far away, there was no way she could escape that life, and there was no way for him to protect her from that life.

And because of that Emiya couldn?t do anything for her. 

But there was something she could do for him.

?I need you to say good morning, I need you to greet me when I come home, and when I?m feeling down, I need you to be around.? ​
The simple fact that he went two months without her, the fact that he didn?t hear her voice for the longest period of time, tore him up, and ripped through him as if someone took a knife and plunged it right under his guts.

?I need you?.I need you?So please don?t leave me.? Emiya begged weakly as he began to rock back and forth, ?I promise if you come back, we?ll find a way, we?ll find a way to live happily, and safe. We don?t have to do this anymore, we don?t have to fight and we won?t have to run, because I?ll find a way."

?If I have to set this whole world on fire, Zyana, only thing you need to do is to come back and you can consider it done.?​
Emiya felt his heart cringe and tear apart as he held the girl that became someone precious to him, someone he wanted to spend his time with, wilt away in his hands. 

?So please?.Please?.Zyana?.?

?Don?t leave me?..Please Don?t leave me?.?​


----------



## Kei (Dec 27, 2014)

_
Goodbye and Sweet Dreams....Zyana
_​
The morning was greeted by the same old alarm, and the same old sound of old women gossiping outside of his apartment door. Emiya woke up groggy and his eyes were in pain, but he felt warm as if he was wrapped in something. His eyes fluttered opened as pushed at what was on him and it fell down to his legs. His body jolted awake as he looked down at the covers and wondered if he had put them on last night, but as he looked up her bed was empty. 

Her….Her bed was empty….​
Emiya jumped up from the chair he use to watch over her at night, and looked around. There was nothing there, for a minute his mind went blank, and he wondered was there someone there in the first place. Was Zyana a figment of his imagination or was there a real girl once there, he reached out and touched the sheets. They were cold, as if someone wasn’t in them for hours. Though that was when he heard it, the door opening, and when he turned around. She stood in the door way. 

She was still so skinny and she looked so weak, but as she smiled at him, she seemed so radiant. As if the sun was in her smile as she looked at him. For a minute he noticed that her hair grew so long, that it was literally curling around her feet, but as she looked at him. He felt as if the world around him was about to crash and burn into the sun. 

When did she get so tall? When did eyes become so dark and focused? When did she wake up? When?

Zyana moved her long hair out of the way and pushed it back, before looking at her teacher. 

“Good morning….Emiya Kiritsugu.” She smiled warmly and before she knew it she was in a tight bear hug that threaten to break her spin. The older man had rushed almost at top speed to wrap his arms around her, and for a minute there was nothing but the two people in that room. There was nothing but them, not the morning sun, not the floor beneath their feet nor the world outside. It was just them and that was all that mattered to him.

Zyana smiled weakly as she wrapped her arms around him, but for a minute she frowned, before rubbing his head with hers. She closed her eyes as the thing that bothered her disappeared into nothing as she felt the man shake in her arms. The strong man that she loved was shaking and it made her small, if not for the fact that he was in her arms, but for the fact that he was weak in front of her. 

She stroked the back of his hair without saying a word, but for a minute there was nothing to say, there was nothing she could say, but he found the words. 

“Good morning Zyana.”​
Zyana smiled as her heart jumped at the sound of hearing his voice before nodding her head. 

_“Good morning…”_​
_[Emiya Side End]_​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 27, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
Prelude To The Gala
*

Honestly I would have rather have been strapped to a chair and forced to listen to Satoshi pontificate on the futility of living a virtuous life in a dog eat dog world as opposed to this. Yea, I rather spend time with the nihilist that almost killed me over what Rakiyo was ordering me to do. You see the great Hokage took it upon himself to promote another group of Genin and amongst them were myself and Edie Nakano. If you hadn't heard by now I'll take the time to inform you that Edie Nakano is my half-sister and that my bio-dad, Natsu, did what all rich people did whenever a milestone was reached, throw a party. It had been nearly a year since I even spoke to Edie and only a few short weeks since Natsu came barreling into my life. There was some silver lining though; I had also been promoted so that was cause for a pat on the back.

My reservations were obvious though, I didn't know how I felt about Natsu. My attitude toward him was bipolar to be honest, but having a father was new for me and there was just so much pain there. It didn't help that he imprisoned a 12 year old girl and another girl I kind of have a crush on. Yea, I know I have a crush on everyone but Ryoko was special, she was the first person I felt a connection with since this whole crazy thing started. Then there was Edie, what was that going to be like? Did she even know we were siblings? Would she accept me?

You know I was beginning to kind of see that Rakiyo liked to fuck with me. He knew just what to do in order to keep me going after that brass ring. The assignment was for me to talk to my father and get any useful information I could about what he was mixed up in. Rakiyo postulated that perhaps there was a connection between his dealings and the Spoon Island incident.

It was a leap but considering that he was protecting Edie when he imprisoned Ryoko and Suzume it was possible, right? All I really had to go on was theories and a single name. I still hadn't found that person so this was all I could do.

I took a really long look at myself in the mirror. Rakiyo had taken it upon himself to get me a bespoke Tomino tuxedo. I knew he had the Sharingan but it was kind of creepy how perfect it fit. It was black, well fitted, it looked tight but everything from the arms, hips, and legs had a bit of give to increase the mobility. I couldn't decipher the sharp looking suits material but that was probably because these were the most expensive clothes I'd worn in my entire life.

Taking a last look in the box the tux came in I saw something I hadn't noticed before. It was a note taped to the box. Putting my jacket over a chair I read it aloud... in Rakiyo's voice.



> The man makes the clothes but they certainly help make him look better. Be confident in yourself Zellous Kazama, remember that your cause is just. You will bring those responsible for Spoon Island to justice as long as your eyes remain clear and your heart remains righteous.
> 
> P.S. I personally tied your bow tie. Underneath the note is something to calm your nerves.
> 
> -Uchiha Rakiyo



Tearing the note from the box a slender white and cylinder dislodged from the trapping. I had seen Jericho light up a bunch of times and to be honest as much as I hassled him about it I did want to try. Walking over to the stove top I turned it on, very carefully I leaned over letting the flame catch its end. Sucking inward the cancerous fumes filled my mouth filtering into my lungs. I couldn't tell you how I looked but it was somewhere between hating life and trying not to barf. Taking the cigarette away from my pursed lips I doubled over before long

*BLERGHHHH*

My head lost 500 pounds and filled with helium as I watched the smoke billow out from my flatulent mouth. Collecting myself I walked over to the chair I left my jacket on and draped it over my shoulder, the cigarette still in hand.

"I think I can get into this."

Taking another puff I walked to the door and took one last look at my apartment. A feeling came over me that I can't quite put to words but it was like something in my soul was telling me that tonight....

"Everything is going to change again, isn't it? Oh shit I'm late!"

I didn't know who exactly I was talking to but I swear to you it felt as though someone was there with me. Deciding to push the thought out of my head I turned the knob and left for my car. The Gala would be starting shortly.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 27, 2014)

The Nakano Gala

Exclusive. Exquisite. Elegant. You walk through the palatial estate that is Nakano Manor, through its grandiose halls, walk by it's finely limestone buttressed columns, you get to the heart of its decadence. An ode to the fairy tales where peasant girls can wear glass slippers, where Belles can tame beasts, where maybe a boy can change and become your Prince Charming. There is a magic in this room, a magic that enchants the hearts of all that enter the hallowed walls. Ceilings so high it's distance feels like an eldritch sky with bedazzled allotropes playing the parts of stars. Refracted light sparkles and illuminates the massive expanse that is the ballroom of Nakano Manor, it is as if the moonlight has kissed these extravagant halls. The floors do not gloss, they shimmer brilliantly and immaculately, as they are the product of marble, ceramic, embroidered into a mosaic pattern that bares the crest of the Nakano family. The magnitude and size of the ballroom is so magnanimous that the written word would not do it justice. It is a space so massive it feels as though it could house every single person in Konoha, to say it could potentially be nearly one million square feet might be closer to actual reality than bombastic hyperbole. The entire student body and staff of the Sakura Haruno class was here, along with other foreign dignitaries, corporate raiders, celebrities, stylists, and other acquaintances of the Nakano's.

The ballroom has sterling obsidian tabletops, mined and refined from actual volcanoes from Iwakagure, formed in a rectangular perimeter around the entire hall. The tables were supported by the same limestone supports that kept the frame of the expanse standing tall .At the head of the table the top is raised somewhat by a dais at where the host is situated. Here is where Natsu Nakano and his "heir" Edie Nakano will sit and overlook the celebration of Edie's accomplishment. Now the grand table was essential to the rooms infrastructure but it was nearly the frame for the centerpiece that was the floors. In front of the Nakanos is the only part of the room that does not have marble floors, they are mahogany and meant for dance. The dance floor takes up a quarter of the space between the tables before becoming that lavish mosaic once more. Since Edie was a girl she liked to dance, she liked to dance in the pale moon light of this ballroom, to be the princess. Tonight was different though, this was not just about her promotion, it was the real start of this fierce young woman's coming of age tale. She was going to dance one more time and then everything would be different. Not just for her but for all of you.

I can see Natsu as he enters the Grand Hall of Nakano Manor, as he struts to his seat, people watching him pass on by like some deity of wealth whose presence is a divine grace. He's going to stand atop that dais and introduce his daughter as a Chuunin to the world and kick off this entire sordid affair. 

The stage is set everyone.

You think this is just about Edie Nakano?

You think destiny has brought you here?

You're here because I want you here.

All of you.

This is the finale of the first chapter, we're going to turn the page after tonight and it's going to be glorious.

I wish you could see the smile plastered on my face as I look down from perdition's gates, as I see the chess pieces come together under one roof. I know something you don't know ah dah doo da day.

Tonight, for one night only, your God will be everywhere within these halls.

You have been chosen and I am your God. As your God I must make you all suffer because suffering is strength and I need you all to be strong. 

You will feel pain, you will feel my touch upon your pathetic lives, I will uplift you, you will dance in the pale moon light.

_*Kukuku*_​


----------



## Hero (Dec 27, 2014)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
   _The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
   ~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 7)_ ~

 "Am I correct in assuming that  the plan involves luring it out?" Kisei  asked Ren to confirm the  hypothesis he was forming. Takashi was  surprised at Kisei's quick  formation of what Ren's potential plan could  be. Maybe this kid wasn't  such a slacker after all?
Ren raised an eyebrow, apparently  impressed by  his teammates perception. Exactly, he confirmed with a  nod, ignoring  the eerie way which the fire flickered in the boys  mismatched eyes.
And how do you propose we do that?  Takashi  asked, ever keen on pouncing on an opportunity to question  their  self-appointed leaders authority and skill.
By pissing it off, the Houki  replied. If  the reports I read were sightings of the Rainbow Eel, then  the creature  is supposedly quite aggressive and tenaciously chases  down anybody who  gets it angry enough. If we can lure it out of the  forest, then we can  catch it without setting off the swamps natural  defense system.
Katsumi also said that wed get  wrapped up in  the swamps genjutsu from the moment we step in. Whats  your plan for  that, then? Takashi threw another question, letting the  last few words  hang bitterly.
Blueberry and I will stand outside  the swamp  and act as your tether, as the starfish suggested. With my  chakra  sensing and lanterns, I can coordinate all of you from the  outside and,  if I ever detect that youre in a genjutsu, I can send a  small burst of  raiton through the strings to snap you out of it. In the  worst case  scenario, I can always just have Blueberry reel you guys  back in, Ren  explained.

 Not bad, Kihiko muttered to herself as she examined the chakra   strings. Not quite the level of a proper puppeteers, but still sturdier   than most ropes. Then, once we get the Rainbow Eel out, how will we   capture it? She asked.
Ren waved another hand through the  air, this  time to bring his four lanterns over. Im a good shot with  the spear,  he said, with a nudge of his head in the direction of his  automaton.  And I can attach a wire net with three of my lanterns to  snare it when  it gets out. If need be, I can always just channel raiton  through it to  paralyze the thing as well, came the answer.
He waited for a few moments, then  dispersed  all five of his summons away at once with another air  gesture, before  bringing his gaze to the rest of the group. Any  questions? The Houki  asked.

 Takashi actually still had a lot of question, but he  wasn't going to  bring them up. Ren thought up a decent plan, but it  wasn't going to  help them succeed in this mission. Was Ren going to  simply shoot them  with a raiton every time they got caught in a  genjutsu? Maybe if he  hadn't noticed, but they were going to be  constantly placed under the  forest's influence as long as they were  inside. Takashi wasn't sure if  Ren was overlooked this aspect or simply  didn't care, but this mission  was going to be extremely chakra  exhaustive for Takashi and Ren  himself. The raiton might be small, but  if it constantly needed to be  applied, the effects could increase and be  something more damaging.

 Instead of trying to come for Ren's  ego, Takashi decided to let the  blue haired boy have his 15 minutes of  glory. Currently, Takashi wasn't  concerned with the details of the  mission as much as he was with  training. When Ren was done speaking and Takashi believed no one to have question, the young Fuzenkagure shinobi excused himself to go down to the nearby river. Before he could cleanly leave, he had to address Kisei who just asked if he could talk to Katsumi regarding the mission.
"Katsumi will be glad to answer any questions you have, but they'll have to wait Kisei-san." Takashi said flashing a slight grin.

After making his exit from the group, Takashi started his march down the hill and a quarter of a mile north west  to find the river. Once he reached his destination, Takashi decided to bring Katsumi out. Following standard summoning procedure, Takashi bit his thumb to draw blood and smeared it on the opposing palm to be slammed to the ground. In a gigantic poof of smoke, Katsumi appeared to his master.

"What do you need Takashi-sama?" Katsumi asked in his standard polite way. Takashi walked closer to his partner and patted his sided delicately, "I want you to watch me train and learn this technique, but first, Kirigakure no Jutsu!" Takashi whispered before releasing a thick mist from his mouth.  He knew Ren was the snoopy type and didn't want the blue haired boy prying into his business. If they were going to catch this creature, Takashi needed more offensive ninjutsu which he lacked in. Sure Katsumi was his offensive powerhouse trump card, but he didn't really view Katsumi as his strength. He was weak and he needed to accept that. However the weak get stronger when they train. Naruto was a prime example of someone like this. Hinata and Sakura were other examples. All these people Takashi thought of struggled with power issues and overcame them with resilience and determination. They were excellent role models for Takashi to strive towards and made him feel like anything was possible if you believed in yourself.

To start his training, Takashi took deep breaths in and out trying to relax himself. The shinobi started to knead chakra and converts it into water in an attempt to then spit it out in the form of condensed balls. To his surprise, the jutsu came naturally to him. Once he formed the tiger hand seal and opened his mouth, a water bullet flew from his mouth at alarming speed. The gunshot of water flew across the landscape and eventually came into contact with a tree blowing a hole through it. Upon contact, there was a loud shredding sound that Takashi knew his teammates at the camp could hear.

Takashi tapped his foot curiously and began thinking to himself, "That must have been a more highly condensed ball of water to contain such a destructive force. I better loosen up a bit because that could be deadly."

"Stop," interrupted a voice. Takashi swirled around to face Katsumi startled. Katsumi sounded a lot more serious and Takashi had never heard his partner take such a serious tone with him.

"What did I do wrong Katsumi?" Takashi asked innocently. Katsumi sat a bit in silence mulling over an answer. He then responded with something Takashi had heard countless times from Sayano and was starting to become tired of hearing.

"You are a ninja Takashi-sama, killing is in your job description. Your philosophy will get you killed."

"Katsumi I won't..."

"Takashi, you will die. And if you don't die, someone _very_ close to you will because you refuse to take the life of another when it's necessary."

Takashi took a bit to think about Katsumi's words and they made him sick to his stomach. It was weird that he was feeling so big at first, but now he felt small and helpless again. He felt so defeated that he didn't even feel like training anymore. Upset, Takashi decided to dispel the Kirigakure no jutsu and make his way back to base camp. By his return, everything had been put out and everyone was asleep, or at least so he thought.

Ren stood outside of his tent staring at Takashi blankly. Normally Takashi would say something smart to the blue haired boy, but currently he wasn't even in the mood. Being as observant as he was, Takashi knew that Ren could tell he was upset. Ren might have been detached, but he wasn't cruel. As Takashi walked by, Ren reminded Takashi that they were to set off early tomorrow and he hoped that Takashi's little alone time didn't affect the team's pace tomorrow.

Takashi smirked at Ren's comment and shrugged it off. How could he take the boy seriously when he was questioning the medical ninja's endurance? That's what Takashi went to school for. It was late so Takashi tolerated his remarks, but before he entered his tent shared with Kisei, he turned back and accepted Ren's challenge

"Tomorrow, you'll be watching my back. Night Ren." Takashi chuckled as he made his way to bed.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*Enshin Moeru no Ken*​_*-STAGE 2: Diversify-*

Next day, new stage. Now I am at the same place as usual while testing out a few things. Forming a line in front of me, there?s a group of five clones of mine and each of them are holding a metal bar, a wooden stick, a kunai, a short sword and a needle often used by the ANBU as well. Our goal is to diversify the many places where the sword of flames I have created can be used. In my case what i am gonna do is to held the flames in my hand and try the fire not to burn me in the process so I can use the technique even without a weapon at hand.

Clapping my hands, we immediately start with the sequence of the technique which consists in the Horse, Tiger and Snake handseals. Oh by the way, if you wonder why I am using hand signs when having this stigma on my forearm, well, it?s not like the techniques will be learned as if it were magic; for this thing to work I have first to practice a few times my technique, then it will kind of record the way the chakra is molded and will do it automatically whenever I think of doing that technique. So this lil training helps to that purpose as well.

After the six of us do that, the chakra is channeled through the objects my clones are wielding , the same as with my arm. An instant later, flames adopting the sharp form of a blade explode from the object; obviously at first the most difficult to control were the ones from the needle and the kunai since it?s amount of matter is different, the speed, quantity and intensity of the chakra must be adapted to it. On my side things weren?t going better, the sudden burst immediately began to burn my hand provoking that I stop the chakra making the fire to fade away. This seems like it will be a real pain in the ass since my control itself isn?t as goood as one may think. As I look at my hand I notice that although small and only a few, they are quiet serious. If I screw up with this technique during this training, i may end up with out an arm if I?m lucky.

Looking at my copies again, I see that they are pretty much done. The ones with the metal bar and short sword have kept the technique going for enough time with a very stabilized flame. The guys with the needle and the kunai have managed to adapt the features of the technique to the relatively small kunai and the thin needle. The last one who holds onto the wooden stick, has managed to keep the jutsu going with only one third of the stcik burned. The use of this technique would often be quick to finish the opponent with one or two slashes so being able to keep it from burning the stick for more than a few seconds is good enough. The one that should last the most are the ones on my arm and the sword since those are the ones I use more.

Making them all disappear, I get the methods and way they controlled their chakra to do that. Then I sit on the ground thinking about a way to hold on to them without burning myself. Thinking, thinking, thinking. In the blink of an eye, about ten minutes have passed and pretty much have nothing. If I could, the best way to do it would be to get some sort of glove capable of resisting the high temperature of the technique but it may show difficult to get, on the other hand...wait, glove?

"Well, gotta try that. Only thing I would lose is an arm anyway."

Concentrating my chakra, I see that the Stigma of the Flame God engraved on my forearm starts to shine. I suppose it finally got a grip of the jutsu.Letting out the energy, I wrap my hand in an invisible and thin cloak of chakra just for an instant later the burst of flames to come out abruptly. Slowly I give it shape until the blade is formed. I can feel how my lips curve into a smile. Then channeling chakra in my other hand, I use light glove of energy as well and somehow manage to grab a bit of the flame. I try to do the same but after three seconds the flame disappeared leaving me only with one flame sword again.

After that I stayed about three hours trying to perfect everything I did there.

*-STAGE 3: Testing-*

Well, this is the final stage. I will see the extent of the power of this thing I just created...it took me two days though, guess that talks about how lacking I am in this department. Anyway, I have a few clones in front of me and they are holding four different materials. The first is keeping a log of around thirty centimeters radius. The second is holding onto an iron pipe. The third has a rock of about sixty centimeters tall. And finally the last one keeps in his hands a 2500 square centimeters block of pure steel - I had to pay to the smith more than normal because the asshole was too reluctant to sell me anything - which I got from a factory

"Let?s see what this can do."

After saying that, I put together the fingers of my right hand except fro my thumb which I stick to the pal of my hand shaping it similarly to when someone?s gonna deliver a Karate Chop. Then the flames abrubtly appear ina split second froming the blade. Once the technique was active, I walked over to the log first; i didn?t even make effort for it to be cut in half before both parts would get caught in flames. The next one was the rock which was dealt with by a mere vertical swing. The iron piep was just as laughable as the other two and finally. By using a bit of stregnth in the swing, the thick block of steel was also chopped in half.

"Like freaking butter."


----------



## Chronos (Dec 28, 2014)

_Kenta_
_A Bridge to the Desolate Future: Eien Machi's Attack_​
Two souls stood out from the many, the road, under a light shower, doused the citizens of this village. All cloaked with hooded leather jackets, a boy and his father ran across the myriad of people, their hands latched together with a grip tighter than any, their feet guided them to their homes while the father's breath became heavy. The boy whom seemed to try to keep pace with his father's long trots begins to stumble. His father stops mid-pace and turns, simply lowering himself to his boy's level and connecting his sight with the child.

_"Are you okay, Kenta? Let's hurry, we have to get out of this rain." _

The boy merely looked at his father. The distinguishable figure he had witnessed all the time. A solemn stone that satiated his fears. The remedy to his needs.

"Uh-huh."

The man lifted the boy into his arms, closing it to his chest while Kenta held to his father tightly, witnessing the blaring lights that rushed through the streets as the followed with yells of men calling to regroup. Their hands turning a swerving across in a panic. What had just happened? The boy questioned the situation, turning his head to quickly be overshadowed by his father's palm. Turning his head, shielding him. 

_"Don't look, Chief. Keep your eyes on me."_

"Dad... What's going on?"

_"Nothing you should worry about, buddy. Just keep your head down."_ 

The father said as he struggled through the bumpy road, official personnel leading the chase as the cries grew louder. People began to gather more and more in a single area, soon a girl ushered them inside a building.

_"It's going to be alright, kiddo. It's going to be alright..."_

As he directed himself into the building, the girl locked the door behind them, turning she quickly went to the man. 

_?Dad? Where?s mom??_

The dad turned, his expression grew dim, something had reached his mind, something began to unsettle him. What did she mean with that?

_?What? Wasn?t she with you?? _

_?No, She said she was going out to look for you??_

_?What!? No! I told you two to stay put!? _

He rushes to one of the tables, his movements fidgeting, his hands trembling as he removed a myriad of papers and form to reveal a silver object, as he reluctantly held it on his hands, witnessed it. A weapon handed down to him by a close acquaintance, in his days of madness, where the world was painted differently. As if repressing the emotions that flew out at the vision of set item... A magnum, releasing the lock to the barrel of the gun quickly loading the gun with the required amount of bullets. A total of 6... With each placement he felt a flash return to him, a memory of an unwanted past.

"Dad, what is that?" Her words began to show signs of hesitant behavior, as if realizing the item he held in his hand. Her fears began to increase, the father quickly placed his gun on the back of his pants, masking it with his shit as he turned towards Kenta. 

_"Okay, buddy. I'll be heading out now, please, please stay put here okay." _

"Where are you going?"

_"I'm heading out, okay? Okay? I'll be back with mom and once I'm back we have to leave, okay? We have to leave."_

His words were quick, fidgety. Hesitant, while a smile forced itself on his lip.

_"You're going to be the man of the house now. You're 10 years old so if anything happens, go with your sister out the back door and leave. Okay? Just leave." _

_"Dad what are you telling him!? You're not going anywhere!"_

_"Hush now, or they'll hear us!"_

He stands, quickly grabbing to her shoulders, he pulled her closer to his proximity and began to lower his voice voicing. 

_"Look at me... Look at me! I have to look for your mother. Stay in the house. Don't get the close to the windows, or let anyone in. Keep your brother safe. There's a second one of this things on the basement... If anything happens to me or your mother.... Take that weapon and leave."_

Her eyes begin to water as the chaos outside of the home began to thunder louder, the Shinobi where attacking Eien Machi... The father gulped, the stress of the situation was begging to scale. He knew this was going to happen, but he didn't believe it. He quickly hugged his daughter, tighter than what he had anytime before. While he looked at Kenta and smiled. 

_"You're the man of the house..." _Darting out of the home, leaving him with his sister.

"What's going on, Kai-nee? Why are so many people screaming?"

_"It's nothing, Kenta..." _Wiping her tears, she held his hand and rushed to the basement "Let's play a game on the basement, okay? What do you say?" 

"I'm scared, Kai-nee..."

_"No, no, no. Let's... Let's just go to the basement, Kenta."_

"Okay..." 


A letter had arrived at their destination, upon Eien Machi's grounds riddled with Shinobi, death, and noise. Mysteriously one entity foreign to both the sister and brother had bypassed all the obstacles placed before them and managed to neatly place such a letter in the basement table. A masked enigma cloaked in black. A crimson eye peering at their direction. What caused Kenta and Kai to hesitate was not that someone was capable of bypassing their locks, but that he merely placed a letter and disappeared from their sight almost instantly. It was strange, so much so it evoked a sense of relief after the ominous aura had dissipated. Kai rushed to the table and began to read the envelop.

_"Of all the rotten..." _

As she turned the envelop and proceeded to open the letter, the paper was only composed of a single phrase. One of which brought her hand to her mouth. Eyes finally showing the pressing sensation of guilt and sorrow at the witnessing of something she heard so long ago. Something that crawled at the back of her head.

_*They* issued the attack._​
Kenta witnessed her, on cocking his head sideways at her expression, keeping silent as something that had been locked away exposed itself brilliantly before his eyes. Not understanding his sisters sudden sorrow. Something his sister had hid very well into her soul, and that had gathered to a point where she herself couldn't bare it much longer. But even so, the sensation of sadness that had ushered itself to the world had not metastasized into anything solidified, no tears, but just a well endowed expression birthing form her mien. 

He walked up to her, pulling on her pants as he spread his arms and pulled her closer. Hugging his sister head. Something his father used to do constantly, whenever something horrible happened, whenever they felt like crying it was met with an embrace. 

He was the man now...

"Don't cry. I'll protect you from anything, Kai-nee." 

​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 28, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*A-Rank: The Dragon Prince*

_Sexy Bodyguard Adventures VI_

There was a somewhat awkward silence the next morning, while they walked. 

Now that she thought about it, maybe renting a car wouldn?t have been a bad idea. It wouldn?t stop any shinobi coming after them from catching up and raising trouble but it sure would quicken the pace of the mission a little bit and everything would be good as soon as they got the prince to his castle. ?If we had rented a car, we would?ve been able to get there sooner.?

"Won't be that long,? Sayano promptly answered, not really minding the fact the girl was complaining. All of them seemed a bit winded, even Edie. That?s what Fire?s climate did to you. She imagined Wind would be way worse, being a desert and all, but this region of Fire was a real test to anyone?s heat endurance. The closer they got to the Land of Scales, the worse the heat would get. They all seemed to take it in different styles and that was something fun to observe while their feet got into a comfortable rhythm appropriate for their accompanying client.

Edie looked like she was straight out of either a sunscreen or a refreshing beverage commercial. Her hair lightly flew as she glided through the road and all the skin she was showing was still looking soft and creamy and she would make anyone think they were taking a simple stroll through a park during spring if it weren?t for her casual fanning herself once in a while. Sayano looked a little bothered by the heat, sometimes even lifting her shirt a little to create some wind, but her gorgeously dark skin seemed to help under the blazing sun and she had this toughness to her that seemed to keep petty things like the heat at bay. Isamu, of course, was completely comfortable in his skin, having probably grown up in these same weather conditions.

Thus, Yuuko was the worst looking one of the group. She wasn?t really winded, a kunoichi doesn?t let her abilities be hindered by something like the temperature, but it was kind of hard to ignore it all the same. She had to drink water every ten minutes or her lips would go dry and her cheeks were getting to red and hot, she was sure they would burn for days to come. ?Yuuko!? Edie shouted, taking a good look at the girl?s cooked cheeks. ?Don?t you know what sunscreen is girl??

?Y-yeah, but I never thought I?d need it in a mission?? She answered shyly only to stare with wide eyes as the blonde hastily searched for a bottle of cream from inside her bag. 

?Here, put this on quickly, before you get yourself cancer,? was ordered and Yuuko quickly complied. Her heart moved at Edie?s kindness and she applied the ice cold stuff over her skin letting out strange girly noises as it immediately worked wonders. When she was done, she handed it back to Edie who placed it back in its place. Isamu-sama was giving the blonde a look of appraisal and the youngest girl?s mouth fell open. No way?no way Edie would act kind to her just to impress the prince?right? No. She had to have faith in her friend. Love battles were one thing. Friendship was another, much more sacred, thing.

?Be still everyone,? Sayano, who had been watching the whole scene with an amused look on her face suddenly ordered. 

?What, who died and made you-? Edie?s sassy remark was killed shortly when Sayano slapped a hand over her mouth.

?I?m serious, be still.?

Yuuko looked around, she couldn?t see or hear anything but the dark skinned girl was right, something felt wrong. Slowly, she mirrored her peers actions and stepped closer to the prince. All of them forming a triangle around him while he seemed to brace himself for whatever was coming. ?Just stay near us, we got this,? Sayano assured him with a solemn expression. 

What happened next was rather confusing as enemies jumped out of their hiding places and straight at their faces, forcing them to move away or they?d be hit. Trusting Sayano would keep the prince safe, Yuuko launched herself at one of the enemies, throwing her shuriken ahead of her. The enemy shinobi evaded of course. She was faster, she could do this. Evading a kick, Yuuko jumped and flickered multiple times so he would lose sight of her and quickly formed the hand seals she needed for her next jutsu. ?Raiton: Jibashi no jutsu!?

Much to her disappointment, her enemy poofed and her lightning hit a tree log instead. She crouched to look at the log but two other poofs beckoned her attention to her friend?s battles. Both Sayano and Edie had mirror expressions of her own: pissed and confused. ?The prince!? The tanned kunoichi suddenly shouted, startling the rest of the team. Yuuko gasped and looked around, the young man was nowhere to be found? ?Shit??

?This is why a jounin is always assigned to a team of genin?? she remarked with her hands on her fingers massaging her temples.

?The jounin we had?? Edie remarked, looking beyond the trees that surrounded the girls, looking royally annoyed. ?He?d be dead by now.?

?We could have gone to the Hokage-sama to get a new jounin assigned to us?? Yuuko threw in a bit of her thoughts. 

Sayano huffed and shook her head. ?No use complaining now,? she placed her hands on her hips and nodded with determination. ?We all know what to do. Let?s go!?​


----------



## Hero (Dec 28, 2014)

*Sayano Matsukata*
_The Dragon Prince_
_ ~ Land of Scales, Fire Country (Part 8) ~_

"Fuck this couldn't be any worse." Sayano groaned. She knew it was a terrible idea from the beginning to take this mission without an acting jounin. How exactly were 2 genins and a newly appointed chuunin expected to complete an A rank mission alone? Either way the situation was split, the girls were in trouble. They could be severely punished for taking a mission without a jounin, but if they had succeeded, they would have been cut some slack. However that isn't even a guarantee and that's if the Hokage was generous. Failing the mission as a result of ditching the jounin would definitely produce severe consequences and especially since it was a mission escorting ahigh ranking_ political_ figure. 

But did Prince Isamu's fate even matter at all? After all, Edie's father was Natsu Nakano. Sayano was confident that he wouldn't let his precious daughter be slammed by the Hokage because that would damage their public image and give him unnecessary drama his life didn't need since it was already circled with scandals. Even if they all could get away without punishment, they couldn't run away from their failure. Failure was something Sayano was not keen of and didn't want to be associated with it in any shape or form. Fixing the bleak expression on her face, Sayano turned to face her teammates

"We're going after them and we need to move quickly."

Edie looked at Sayano confused as if she was speaking another language. "How are we supposed to do that sis? We don't even have a trail." Edie whined trying to make a case. Sayano only chuckled at the girl before tapping her own eyes.
"These will find them," Sayano said grinning widely. Yuuko's face radiated extreme happiness at hearing Sayano's remark. Being from Kumogakure herself, Yuuko fully the capabilities of Sayano's dojutsu. "Now come on, I'll explain to you on the way!" the dark girl shouted before leaping into the trees above with Yuuko close on her tail. Having no other choice but to follow, Edie followed after them.

"That's amazing..." Edie said completely blown away at Sayano's eyes. She had no idea such a dojutsu existed in real life. Sure there were always rumors swirling around about the Golden Byakugan, but she never took them to be serious or even legit. Getting confirmation of this dojutsu really made Edie happy because it made her rival Hyuuga look even more like shit. Edie began to get wild ideas in her head about all the things she could do with Sayano. She needed a girl bestfriend and even if Sayano wasn't the most lady like, she could do. With eyes that could read different electromagnetic frequencies, she could always ask Sayano if her boyfriend was cheating on her with another slut. But before that, Edie would have to hold down a man first .

"S-S-Sayano-kun," Yuuko voiced wavered as she asked, "What frequencies are you using to find Prince Isamu?"
Sayano looked back over her shoulder to look at Yuuko briefly before looking back forward again. "Right now, I'm reading the electromagnetic aura his body gives off. It's still lingering right now and it's starting to get faint, which means we need to go faster" Sayano grunted picking up the pace. The way Yuuko was stuttering before made Sayano's stomach sink a little bit. She could tell Yuuko was genuinely worried about the Prince and whatever romance she thought they potentially had. Sayano hoped that Yuuko wasn't blaming herself too much for not being able to stop his capture. With more motivation to find Prince Isamu, Sayano decided to adjust the frequencies available to her eyes, extending her sight to radio wave frequencies. It had only been a day since she was diagnosed with having this dojutsu, but Sayano was already getting a grasp on it. All it simply required was restricting or dilating her pupils. The more dilated her pupils were, the more light she could let in and therefore the higher she could see on the spectrum. The less light she let in, the lower she could see on the spectrum. If Sayano wanted to see everything, she would enlarge her pupils to massive proportions. However if the kunoichi only wanted to see the lower half of the spectrum, she would keep her pupils small. In Sayano's opinion, seeing the entire spectrum by keeping your pupils enlarged was better, but since this task required her to focus and specifically utilize the lower half of the spectrum, she kept her pupils small. Besides, keeping her pupils small allowed her to practice control and improve her sharpness at the lower level of the light spectrum. Since Isamu was a prince and likely spoiled, Sayano was able to deduce that he would likely have a phone on him. If she was accurate, she would be able to track his phone signals and be able to decipher any messages sent off his phone if any.

As soon as Sayano did this, she was in for a surprise. Not only did she find Prince Isamu's phone active, she found out his captures were members of Konoha's exiled Inuzuka clan and they had numbers on their side, totaling 7 ninja not including Prince Isamu. However that wasn't the end of the terrible news. When Sayano decided to extend her vision to radio waves as well, she was able to pick up Prince Isamu's test receipts. Upon reading them, it revealed that this ambush was staged by none other than Prince Isamu himself.

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2014)

*Phone*

"However, one thing that is of particular concern is how we are to transport it back. If we leave it alive, it will be...quite a handful. If we kill it, it will surely begin to decompose over our three-day return trip; Never-mind all the creatures that will begin to accumulate because the of the smell of a potential free meal...and that is still not taking into account the various insects that would have already been upon it. We also have to figure out what to do with it at night."

Ren apprehended Kisei for a few moments, bringing his concentrated cobalt gaze upon him. He?d thought the Sunagakure shinobi was the quiet type, but apparently not.  The Houki gave a shrug at the questions. ?Storage won?t be an issue. We can keep the eel inside my lanterns for storage so that we won?t have to carry the thing around for three days or deal with all its flailing. It might damage the insides a bit, but as long as we keep the mouth covered, I don?t think it could cause much major damage to the lanterns. At least, none that my department can?t fix up in a day or two,? he added as an afterthought. 

"...This next concern is a horrendous 'what-if'; assuming that this eel is, in fact, the only one living in this swamp, and on the off-chance that any one of the three going in makes this discovery... " He paused, glanced around at the rest of the group to make sure his words sunk in, then continued. ?What if it is a mother. What do we do then??

?That isn?t any of my concern,? Ren replied curtly. This was a mission; keeping the rainbow eel wasn?t part of its parameters nor particularly high up on his list of agenda. In fact, it wasn?t anywhere near the list at all -- frankly, he cared very little about the whole ordeal. He gave an inward sigh. Well, maybe he could indulge Kisei a little. ?If it bothers you that much, though, I have a friend who?s a very capable scientist and works with the Research and Development Department of Konoha. He?s currently working on reviving the keepsake of a died out clan, but I imagine he wouldn?t mind too much. All I?d need is some sample data from the genuine article.? 

He gave a stretch. ?Now, if that?s all, let?s all get some sleep. We?ve got a long haul ahead of us tomorrow,? Ren said as he left the campfire.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2014)

*The Legendary Rainbow Eel
Part VI*​
*Kisei*​
_I stare right back at Ren, challenging his agitated gaze with my own unwavering stare. It was not particularly obvious, but he had become irritated with the possible flaws in his plan being pointed out._ 


Goose Dastardly said:


> ?Storage won?t be an issue. We can keep the eel inside my lanterns for storage so that we won?t have to carry the thing around for three days or deal with all its flailing. It might damage the insides a bit, but as long as we keep the mouth covered, I don?t think it could cause much major damage to the lanterns. At least, none that my department can?t fix up in a day or two?



"~I recall him saying his lanterns have a weight limit. Did he not notice when I noted that this eel might be heavy? Or did he choose to ignore that...~" _I mentally sigh and let him continue speaking. I look off to the side and notice Takashi excusing himself from our group. He and Ren did not appear to be on the best of terms, so I suppose this is understandable - Hopefully their mutual abrasiveness towards each other would not interfere with our mission._



Goose Dastardly said:


> ?That isn?t any of my concern,? Ren replied curtly. This was a mission; keeping the rainbow eel wasn?t part of its parameters nor particularly high up on his list of agenda. In fact, it wasn?t anywhere near the list at all -- frankly, he cared very little about the whole ordeal. He gave an inward sigh. Well, maybe he could indulge Kisei a little. ?If it bothers you that much, though, I have a friend who?s a very capable scientist and works with the Research and Development Department of Konoha. He?s currently working on reviving the keepsake of a died out clan, but I imagine he wouldn?t mind too much. All I?d need is some sample data from the genuine article.?



_Headstrong, rather straight-forward and arrogant. It seems as though I was not incorrect in my judgement of his character._

"Do not make the mistake that I am particularly _bothered_ by such a possibility. If I may remind you, the scenario I described is purely hypothetical." _I pause briefly and bring my hand over my mouth, yawning quietly._ "I was simply..._picking your brain_, so to speak. I would have also liked to have heard Hatekeda-san's input, but..." _I trail off and shrug, glancing over in the direction Takashi had wandered off. If both of us are up early enough tomorrow morning, perhaps I can ask his summon my questions then.

I stretch and glance over where Kihiko-sensei had been standing - I guess she became bored with the conversation and had decided to get to sleep early. 



Goose Dastardly said:



			?Now, if that?s all, let?s all get some sleep. We?ve got a long haul ahead of us tomorrow.?
		
Click to expand...


I nod in response and retire to my tent. Moments before I settle down to sleep, a loud *"SHPRACK"* echoed throughout the area. I stay awake for several more minutes, just in case it happened again, or if one of the others were going to raise a commotion about it. When neither happened, I shrugged it off and laid back down. _ 

"~Hopefully I wake up earlier than the others...~"​
*~The Following Morning~*​
_I wake up, and to my surprise, Kihiko-sensei is not clinging to me in her sleep. ...Although, she had her own tent, so that is probably why. I step out of my tent and look around the campsite as I stretch; the others do not appear to be awake yet._ "~Perfect.~" 

_It is still dark out. Crickets are still chirping, the air is still crisp and cool, and the stars are still glittering above. Yet, there are also birds twittering, and the very edge of the horizon is barely beginning to bleed a faint orange. I honestly would not mind living out here when I become an old man, assuming I live that long. 

After deeply inhaling then exhaling the fresh air, I jump up into a nearby tree and hang down from one of the thicker branches and begin my routine morning workout, starting with a set of; at least; 200 hanging crunches. Depending on when the others wake up, I will probably have to cut the workout short again...Oh well. _

"1...2...3...4...5..."

​


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2014)

*Zellous Kazama
The Reunion Special Arc
For My Future Waifu*

"Hisash-bro..."

I sat there with my arms crossed and puffed up cheeks exasperated by my bro's, but just when I was about to wallop him and remind him he had the maniac grandpa he wormed his way back into my good graces. You see where some people might see a handsome buffoon I saw a big brother in Hisashi. He was just so much cooler and experienced than me that it would be irresponsible to let hurt feelings and embarrassment blind me from the light of his brotastic truth. If anything he was right, I was doing that self-defecating anecdote thing in front of a hottie, I needed to be more like Hisashi and be more worldly. He knew everything about women, he said himself he knew their anatomy backward and forward. He was like Sakura but he knew he was a stone cold fox and he made an awesome point. If it was my mom getting the sploded circle thing that Hisash-bro was doing, yea I'd hunt the person down and fuck them up. Just straight up CHOUJIN PAUNCH'ing their brain out of their skulls. The thought made my hair stand on end, my blood wasn't just boiling, my chakra was as well. It was an involuntary reaction but the thought of someone messing with my mom... I could scream and break every window on this train with the power of my howl.

"I understand you might feel uncomfortable but our client insisted his butler follow us. Though I understand your worry, the client?s wishes take priori-?

I was about to cut her off myself when... the best way I could describe it a bomb of lust exploded inside my brain as I laid eyes on what might have been the sexiest woman I had ever seen in person. No like for real this was... I don't even know who the Spandau Ballet are but their songs were playing in my head as I laid eyes on her....












?Look at her talking as if she?s something big,?

Big hazel eyes, small waist, shaped thighs, cut off shorts, plump lips, and the body of a goddess....

_Ha-ha-ha, ha-ah-hi
Ha-ha-ha, ha-ah-hi_

I hope that forced some modesty back into your brains,?

"Oh god please grab her and start making out!!"

This wasn't a girl, this was a women and she was everything I had ever heard idols and rock stars talk about. She might as well have had a name tag that said "I'm Sexual Napalm", everything about her was fierce, feminine, and sexy. I wanted a friggin poster of her to hang on my wall. I tried not to stare but I was so completely upended and smitten with this women. 

"And you must be Zellous"

I am the first human being to have their heart do a backflip and live. 

_With a thrill in my head and a pill on my tongue
Dissolve the nerves that have just begun
Listening to Marvin (All night long)
This is the sound of my soul
This is the sound

Always slipping from my hands
Sand's a time of its own
Take your seaside arms and write the next line
Oh, I want the truth to be known_

From here on out she was talking but you have to understand she said my name, and the way she said it... In reality she was saying one thing but I heard this:

_"Zellous Kazama you could be the man of my dreams. I want to be with you for all of eternity. It's not a bad thing to fall in love with you."_

This prompted me to burst forth from my seat and do a quadruple pirouette into an echeppe, or in English I did some bad ass Broadway spin moves before jumping into the air and shearing my legs with the grace of a ballet dancer. Doing another spin I went into a skip to my Lou move as I snapped my fingers before everything around me began to dissolve. The walls, Tora, Yuuko, Hisash-bro everything became tiny sparkles of light as my body was dragged back to a non-musical reality and I was still sitting in my chair.

*DISENGAGE*

"Guess I still have a bit of a wild imagination" I mused to myself as Yuuko and Tora, who was evidently her sensei discussed the mission parameters. Obviously being in my fantasy world I hadn't paid attention to them but I heard all I needed when Tora capped off the conversation;

"Just find the kid, capture him and get me my reward.?

That was all I needed to hear to get my ass in gear. If it would make Tora notice me I would find this louse and on top of that I didn't forget why I came here to begin with. I was going to find out what became of Noine as well. There were two missions I had to complete by any means necessary.

We got off the train and our mission leader, Yuuko, gave us our communication equipment. She had such a kind disposition it was tough to take her seriously as she got to be all business.

?Please call the rest of the team and wait for us to arrive before engaging the culprit. It might be someone stronger than us!?

I nodded not having anything important to add, well nothing that wouldn't make me sound like an asshole. I wasn't the strongest but there was no way in hell I was going to let some pretty boy upstage me in front of my future Waifu. Still I knew there was one thing I had to do before we left. I made eye contact with Hisashi and did the head nod thing to let him know I wanted a moment. He caught on quick and we moved a few feet away from Yuuko.

"So bro I may be off base here but I think you should do your search from up above for the most part. You have the best eyes out of all of us so you should be the one directing and coordinating us through the coms. I'm not that experienced but I can tell Yuuko isn't either so we gotta look out for her. I uhh need to run an errand, do you think you can hold down the fort until I'm done?​


----------



## Laix (Dec 29, 2014)

EDIE
THE _PRINCE_, THE _PRINCESS _AND A FEW _FROGS_
*PART 3*

​ 
I took a step ahead of the girls, addressing them as their perfect overlooked leader. If I had been in command this whole mission, we wouldn't be in this mess with a missing prince! 

"Sayano and Yuuko, we have fucked up. Sorry, correction - _you_ have fucked up. I've done nothing wrong and now it's up to me to clean up this mess."

Remember that film where there's this psychotic, sex-addicted woman in her thirties who pretends to be a nine year old girl and gets adopted? I believe she's been reincarnated in the form of Yuuko with more faces than a pair of Siamese twins. It's amazing how she can go from sugary sweet to horrid hell when she doesn't hear what she wants to hear.

"Edie, we haven't done anything wrong! The prince was kidnapped and as a team we should've protected him, so the blame falls on al-"

"I don't remember giving you permission to speak you bipolar trainwreck so don't, okay?"

While Yuuko looked close to knocking me out - something I most certainly challenged! - I caught Sayano smirking to herself like this was all some kind of joke. Calling her out, I sniped her a razor sharp glare.

"Is something funny?"

"Who? _Me?_" She blinked, her face changing to one of honest surprise before breaking into a sniggering smirk once again. "No, no... It's nothing."

Cutting my eyes, I looked back at Yuuko. "Anyway..."

"I'm not going to listen to you anymore, Edie! I'm not a dog that takes commands from you! I don't jump when you tell me to, s-so shut up!"

I had to do a double take, I just had to. I couldn't believe she'd just spoke to me like that! Like, where do I even begin? How, what, when, *why!? *No, _*WHO*_ gave her the idea to talk to me like that?

Stepping towards her, I placed a hand on my hip and looked at her with a screwed squint.

"D-Did you just tell me to shut up?"

Sensing that I was about to knock this brittle waitress into next week, Sayano stepped in with some rather interesting developments. I only wondered why she didn't mention them sooner.

"Wait, stop the bickering for now, okay? At least fight each other when there's bikinis and mud involved. For now, I've got a lead on the Prince."

Adjusting her composure, Yuuko took a deep breath, going from the bitch we saw moments ago to butter-wouldn't-melt. It always amazes me how these sociopaths go from zero to sixty when a man's involved.

"What is it, Sayano?"

"I know who's holding Isamu. He's on the outskirts of Konoha so not too far away. Also, it appears he actually staged his own kidnapping."

"Great. That's just great."

Rolling my eyes, I gave a defeated sigh before letting my arms slump besides me.

"Of course we've become involved in some conspiracy-theory-plot-thingy-whatever! He's probably trying to extort money from someone or something!"

Yuuko muttered more bullshit under her breath but she just wasn't quiet enough for me to miss it.

"Do you have any idea what you're talking about?"

"And do _you_ have any idea who you're talking to!?"

Gosh, this is why I come off as loud and obnoxious at times. If I don't, I get brushed under the rug and ignored like I'm just some pretty blonde with an unlimited bank balance. 

"Forget it, Sayano's actually right. I'm not going to spend my chakra beating you up when I could use it to rescue my prince instead."

"_Your_ prince?"

"*My* prince."

Sure, I was just going to marry him for status but he was still mine and these girls would have to deal. Besides, what did either of them know about men? Yuuko's like twelve and Sayano is giving me strong lesbian vibes.

Little did they know they was about to lose out to a girl considered to be the pretty blonde. Actually, I'm a pretty blonde with an unlimited bank balance who can also summon slugs once used by the Fifth Hokage.

How's _that_ for a _"famous for being famous"_ heiress?


----------



## Hollow (Dec 29, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*The Nakano Gala*

_A Pair Of Idiots In Dancing Shoes I_

?Tora, Tora,? Yuuko called impatiently. ?What about this one?? She asked, holding up a beautiful emerald green dress that would fall to her heels and probably twirl around her while she danced.

?No,? the brunette shut the suggestion down without a second glance. ?Green?s not your color.?

With a heavy heart, the genin threw the dress back into a pile of stuff she had already picked up and showed. The clerks had already given up helping the two kunoichi and had long since deemed the store temporarily closed and were now just sitting at a corner, gossiping about whatever to give their eccentric costumers some privacy. This was, of course, a Chō-Chō?s. Tora had insisted they look for a dress there after she had a look at Yuuko?s closet. The girl had an incredible amount of beautiful clothes that Tora really wasn?t sure why Yuuko didn?t wear more often (_?They were a gift from Edie?I don?t want to ruin them!?_) but there were no suitable dresses for a gala of the size the Nakano?s were probably throwing.

?To think you were trying to take that old sun dress of yours?? Tora chided, picking up dress after dress in search for?for something she would only know when she found it. ?Doesn?t it have a hole near your butt??

?Not anymore, I fixed it!? Yuuko announced proud of her abilities yet the woman only shook her head. Her little pupil probably had no idea of how famous and wealthy her _friend_ was, if Tora let her go dressed in whatever rags she wanted, she would just embarrass herself. Of course, even if she took Yuuko to a hairdresser, bought her a nice dress and a new pair of heels there was still no guarantee she wouldn?t make a fool of herself during the event?which led to Tora?s ultimate plan: have Haru accompany the girl. Though that was something that would normally be achieved in the blink of an eye, Yuuko had vehemently refused such a thing asking instead why Tora couldn?t come. But Haru was much better in that sort of environment than the girl?s mentor was, he could even teach her a hand full of things.

?I?m calling Haru,? she warned, pulling out her cell phone and quickly dialing his number.

?Wait, don?t!? Yuuko begged with wide eyes and an immediate blush. Was she crushing on him? Worse?this behavior had been going on since they had returned from that raccoon mission? Had Haru done something? The suspicion was big?

?What?? Came his voice from the other side, sounding kind of husky as if he had just been... 

?You bastard!? Tora started full force, not caring about the now frightened clerks. ?What the fuck did you do to my girl??

?What?? He repeated this time with a hint of confusion in his voice. ?The hell are you talking about woman? Shio-san told me she was single.?

?I?m not talking about the sluts you call girlfriends.?

?That?s rich coming from you, you-?

?I?m asking what the fuck have you done to *Yuuko*??

That shut him up good. There was a brief moment of silence after which he sighed and mumbled something incoherent. ?Get your sorry ass here before I really get angry.? With that, Tora shut the phone on him and turned to Yuuko who was looking at her with wide eyes, making the woman feel as if she had just kicked the cutest puppy in the world. ?Don?t look at me like that, this is for your own good. Here, this one,? she added, pulling out a gorgeous small dress that flowed in such a way it looked like mist, colored in a gradient that went from black to a warm yellow and eventually a shining white. It was beautiful but it would show a little too much skin with it being strapless and all. Yuuko sincerely wasn?t sure she could pull it off but Tora didn?t give her time to think twice and shoved her inside a dressing booth and closed the curtains. ?Try it on, quickly.?

Feeling bullied into submission, Yuuko removed her clothes, including her bra, and pulled on the dress. She twirled in front of the mirror once or twice and giggled, feeling like a princess while wearing such a beautiful dress. She could already imagine herself heading to the ball in a carriage magically created by fairies and?and maybe she would lose a slipper and a charming prince would find it and?She sighed, bringing her hands up to cool down her blushing cheeks while her eyes closed to better imagine the picture of herself as a fairy tale princess. Yuuko was so distracted with her dreams she didn?t even hear the shouting voices outside her booth or the warning call before Haru slipped inside the booth with her. She screamed, obviously.

Outside, Tora was still searching, though this time for a pair of heels and not a dress. She had confidence in her dress-picking abilities after all. Picking up a silver pair of strapped heels she looked at the clerks ready to ask them if they had the same pair in another number when she noted the shocked look in their poor faces, eyes set on the suspiciously moving curtains and ears perked at the little screams coming from inside. ?Oh don?t worry, she?s fourteen,? Tora explained only to see them making even more horrified faces. ?Anyways, do you have these in??

Inside the booth, Haru was giving it his all to keep Yuuko still while desperately trying to untangle the black hair strands that had, unknowingly to her, gotten caught on the dress?s zipper. ?Stay put or it'll hurt more,? he ordered not for the first time. ?It?s almost out?there,? he pulled out the last hairs and pulled the zipper back up. ?That wasn?t so bad.?

Free of his hold and incredibly self conscious, the girl tried to shrink herself as much as she could and flatten herself to the walls of the booth. ?Get out!?

?Okay, I think I know what?s wrong,? Haru completely ignored her and sat down on the bench, opening his legs and forcing her to stand in the middle of them so she wouldn?t run away. He had thought about it long and hard and he had finally reached a plausible theory about why the girl was avoiding him so much. ?I know you?ve never had to live with a guy that wasn?t your family so it?s understandable that you?d get special fee-?

Yuuko, whose mental health had quickly been dropping since Haru forced himself into her booth, finally lost it and hid her face in her hands as he cried. ?No one will ever want to marry me now!? Causing the two clerks outside to faint out of shock.

?What?? Haru asked, completely taken back by what the girl had just said. ?Where did you get that idea???

?B-because you s-saw my?? she didn?t complete her sentence but the blond jounin knew exactly what she was talking about. He scratched the back of his head and laughed, much to his friend?s distress. ?Haru!?

?Okay, okay, I?m sorry,? he apologized quickly, standing up and pulling her into a hug. ?That was probably too much for you to stand, I didn?t think it had affected you so much. Don?t worry, I?ll beat up whoever refuses you just because I?ve seen your-? He was stopped short by a kick on his knee. ?Okay, okay,? he groaned out. 

?You reek of perfume,? she complained though she didn?t make a move to get out of his arms. 

?Yeah, Shio-san is a perfumer, that reminds me,? he said excitedly, looking down at her. ?Do you want a perfume? It?ll probably be your first one, won?t it??

?Really? Is it okay?? She asked with shiny eyes and a happy smile. "You're the best Haru-ni!"

It was really easy to make Yuuko Shinohara happy.​


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2014)

_
When God's Play 
Game Master
Durga_​

Where the sea and sky met, she sat at her chair and watched from her chair, almost as if she was a mother doting over her children, but Durga was no mother. She was no being, she was everything and yet she was nothing. She existed in a place and at the same time didn?t exist, though it didn?t stop her from her goal. From her cauldron she watched under a tree that had white leaves, but as the sun hit, it was like tiny rainbows floating on the sea.

?Life is cruel?.? Durga leaned back in her white chair, her feet tapping at the ground, ?So cruel?.?

Durga skimmed the water with the tip of her fingers as she watched people move about their day, but a sly smile hinted that she knew all. These people that she had strung along so masterfully, she looked down at them as if she was a puppet master looking at her new works. Though there was one in particular she loved the most, and she doted on the most.

However, that puppet didn?t know that it was in fact a puppet, and that was why life was so cruel.

?Milady, everything is being set in place.? Azrael rose from the water, his hand across his chest, ?Everything is being placed for your appearance.?

Durga crossed her legs and smiled as she looked over her shoulder, ?Azrael, my loyal one, I?m glad I have you by my side.?

Azrael didn?t once look up but a small smirk appeared on his face as he bowed, ?It?s my honor to be by your side my master.?

Durga chuckled to herself as she got up from her seat and looked up at the tree that bloomed white leaves. Her eyes glazed over the thick trunk and as she touched it, she felt warmth fill her veins that she never felt before, her once all knowing smirk turned into a warm gentle smile. She placed her head on the tree and looked at Azrael?.

?If you had a wish Azrael, what would it be?? Durga asked as she closed her eyes, ?Be honest with me?.?

?To create a world?.No?.I want to bend the universe to fit your image my master.? Azrael looked at her with strength and courage as if he held no shame. She didn?t even have to look at him to note that was the way he was looking at her, that unquestionable loyalty that only idiots had, but Azrael was no fool. ?Everything will be to your liking my master. From the way the stars twinkle in the night sky, to the way the moon shines, I wouldn?t let anything that taints your eyes exist.?

Durga touched her belly and for a minute she a frown etched across her face?

?People wish for things and yet they don?t know the pain that carries for the weight of that wish.? Durga watched as one of the white leaves fell, but instantly grew back, and as it fell she caught one. Twirling the star shaped leaf in her hand she crushed it. The leaf made a nose that was similar to breaking glass, and as she released it into the water below, Durga sighed.

?Wishes are selfish did you know, even the good intention ones comes from a selfish place.? Durga looked up at the tree as the leaves began to fall around her.

_?I want the power to destroy?.?_​
A red leaf fell touching her hand before falling to the sea.

_?I want the power to protect?..?_​
A yellow leaf fell and as it fell it touched Durga head.

_?I want a place to call my own?.?_​
A transparent leaf fell and Durga caught that one before placing it to her lips and smiling, ?I love those types of wishes, do you know why Azrael??

Azrael shook his head and Durga nodded her head

?Because those are the type of wishes that can destroy a world, only thing that you need to do is give them a bit of a push.? Durga smiled at the transparent life and blew on it, ?And even the smallest openings can result in the action that can destroy a country.?

Durga cocked her head back and laughed, a howling laughter that caused her to grip her stomach, but as she did that her eyes turned red and her white hair began to change into a beautiful shade of blue. 

*?AHAHAHAHAHAH!!!?* She laughed as she walked over to the cauldron and looked in, the water showed her an image that caused Durga maddening smile to grow, *?FOOLS ALL OF YOU! SELFISH FOOLS! PROTECT! DESTROY! FIND WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR!*

_*?Those actions will lead to the destruction of this world and my rebirth!? *_Durga fangs began to protrude out of her mouth as she gazed upon her favorite puppet.

?And you my precious one, will lead them all into a world that will collapse and crush upon them, so continue and grow. Fill your desires up and we will meet! We will!?​
Azrael looked at his master but for a second turned up and looked up at the white tree. The leaves that continued to fall and grow back in the fallen place, he wondered was it supposed to be that way. Though he closed his eyes and looked at his master, it didn?t matter to him, as long as she was happy, then the leaves could fall like rain for all he cared.  Though as a leaf fell at his feet, eyes looked back up at him, lifeless eyes, almost like a dolls.

Azrael looked down at the ruby eyes that were vacant before closing his eyes and turning away.

He didn?t really care for puppets?.However, he did care for his master?.​
And so no matter how many worlds have to fall before she got what she wished for, he didn?t care, and if he had to, he would oversee the destruction of 500 more to come.

?My master.? Azrael called out to the woman who eyes snapped at him, her ruby eyes stared at him, and he smiled gently, ?It?s time to knock down the first piece.?

??..Ah?Yes?.? Durga sat back down in her chair and caught her breath, leaning down, she blew in the big pot before leaning back up, ?It?s done?.Azrael, I trust you to do the rest. Make sure you watch out for my beautiful flowers, I need them to grow big and strong."

_?Yes my master.?_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 29, 2014)

*Lin | *_Emancipation of All_
​The night air  tingled on Lin's exposed   skin, rippling it with goosebumps despite the  fact that she didn't  feel  particularly cold. It was only when she  cast her gaze into the   distance, at the radiant beacon rising into the  dark sky, that she   realised that the chills weren't from the cold.  They came from   excitement. It had been so long since she last attended  a Gala ? several   years, in fact. Of course, the elation wasn't  exactly borne from a   teenager-esque delight at attending a vapid  gathering of the wealthy,   the pretentious and the pretentiously  wealthy. She liked to think she   outgrew that a few years back. It was  the reason she was going.
 
  "Nothing like a decadent social gathering to get the nostalgia running,  hmm?"   She said with a smile, tearing her eyes away from the building and    down to her partner. The exiled princess of the Houki Clan usually    preferred working alone, and usually found it faster that way, but her   benefactor insisted on this.
 
  Meiji was leaned against a post and  glanced over at her, gaze lingering.   It wasn't often that he spoke at  length; he usually preferred a more   gradual approach to communication;  pantomiming, little shrugs, a wink,   hand gestures, strange noises. It  wasn't that he didn't know how to   speak, it was simply the way he had  always been shown. He leaned   forward, setting his elbows to his knees  and chin in his hands. "I've  never been invited to a gala before. I don't think it's that nostalgic,  really."
 
  Lin rolled her eyes at the curt reply. Meiji was a quiet one. Quieter,  at least,  than the gobby   she seemed to find herself working  with these days. It wasn't a bad  quality, admittedly. Anything was  better than a guy who didn't know  when and how to shut up.  
 
"Count yourself lucky, then," she replied with a smile. Hopping off the wall she'd perched herself on, the Houki made her way towards the sullen .
 
  Infiltrations were something she was very familiar with. Both from her  halcyon days as an up and coming kunoichi  just trying to please her  family, and all the years which followed  those fond times. Still, Lin  never quite liked disguising herself. No  matter how many times she did  it and no matter how good at it she'd  got, the missing-nin always felt  unnatural - unnerved, even - staring  back at an ugly face every time she  approached a mirror. 
 
"I suppose you have all your preparations set,  then?" The Houki asked, peering over with a curious glint in her eyes.
 
  He glanced up at her, and reached a  hand into his hair, pulling out a   marble, and then glancing down at it  laying there in the palm of his   hand. "Yes. It doesn't require much preparation, does it?"
 
  She gave a nonchalant shrug. "No, security is pretty slack,  actually,"   came the reply. It actually was quite surprising, given how the gala   was hosted by one of the richest men in the world. But then, the gala   itself comprised of a group of relatively skilled  and kunoichi.  That in itself was security already. Albeit, not particularly great  security. 
 
"But you seemed like one of those  all-business  meticulous types, so I thought you might have put in a  little more than  a marble," Lin added as an afterthought, giving a rise of her now . 
 
  He peers at it, shaking his head, and then turning his palm, letting it  fall to the ground. "I   think that improvised work is a lot more  impacting than planned. You   have to be spontaneous. You have a sharp  wit, I'm sure it appeals to   you."
 
  Lin beamed at this. "Ah! It seems you're slightly less boring than I  thought you were," she smirked, then gave a delighted clap of her gloved hands. 
 
"Good, then this might be some fun after all. Come on, let's  go take you to your very first party crash," she finally said, before resuming her walk past Meiji and straight towards the unlikely duo's destination. 
 
  He stands slowly, stretching his arms towards the moon as he yawned.  "Mmmmm. Well. I said I'd never been invited, not that I'd never  crashed..."​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 29, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*A-Rank: The Dragon Prince*

_Sexy Bodyguard Adventures VII_

?Forget it, Sayano?s actually right. I?m not going to spend my chakra beating you up when I could use it to rescue my prince instead.?

?Your prince??

?*My* prince.?

Yuuko was fuming. If it was humanly possible she would be fuming through her ears at the moment. Even after knowing the prince had completely fooled them into worrying about him when he had been the one to orchestrate the whole thing?? Well, she really didn?t know about Edie but? ?Yes, I agree. Sayano-kun is right,? Yuuko nodded, turning to the purple haired kunoichi. She was done fantasizing about princes and true love kisses. Fisting her hand and punching it into her other hand?s open palm, the youngest genin glared ahead, her expression mirroring those of her team mates. All girls were pissed off and the bastard was about to find out what happens when someone messes with this generation of kunoichi.

?Let?s go,? Sayano ordered and jumped ahead, Yuuko and Edie following close behind as they hopped from tree to tree until they got close enough that she ordered them to stop.

?How many?? Edie asked.

?I?m detecting 7, without counting the prince. We?re only 3,? the captain added, looking at the group. ?Yuuko probably doesn?t know them but we?re talking about the exiled Inuzuka clan. Inu-fucking-zuka. Getting rid of one of their members is already considered an A-Rank and we?re talking about 7 here.?

Edie scoffed, flipping her hair back and staring at Sayano as if she hadn?t just told them the prince was being held by high ranked criminals that wouldn?t hesitate to get rid of three little girls to receive their payment. ?Inu-who? You two can stay back here if you?re so scared, I?m more than enough to take them all on and still get my prince back without breaking a nail.?

?Exactly how many times were you dropped head first as a baby?? Yuuko asked her, exasperated at the blonde?s thinking abilities, or lack of. ?Do you think they?ll hesitate to kill you just because you?re Edie Nakano? Only thing that might do to you is get you raped and captured as a sex slave,? she explained roughly even as guilt burned inside at the idea of her words hurting one of the few people she considered friends. ?We need to do this carefully or we won?t be going back home.?

?We can each take three and one will take two and the prince, you?re the least experienced Yuuko, you should be the one to do that,? Sayano suggested and Edie was about to rudely share what she really thought about letting Yuuko go after her man before she cut her off. ?You?re stronger than her, it makes sense. You can pork the prince all you want after we get him back.?

Not on her watch?Yuuko thought to herself even as she shook her head to disagree with the plan. ?The clones back there only served as a distraction, if you?re looking at the real deal as if they have the same amount of power you?ll be digging your grave. I suggest we do this the quiet way.?

Once she had Sayano?s and Edie?s attention, she leaned in and shared the strategy she had just created inside her head. There were probably flaws in it but she was sure the older kunoichi would be able to share their own ideas and make this the perfect plan to get back their client. Before, when she was just a simple coward, Yuuko would probably be heading back home now, with her tail between her legs. But this Yuuko, this girl was pissed off that she had been led on by a spoiled, little, weak prince and she was lusting for revenge. They would get his royal assness where he belonged or they would die trying. And once the mission was complete?then Yuuko would decide on what to do with the man she had been crushing on. ?Okay, here?s the deal.?

?I bet the prince never believed Sayano-kun to be a jounin, he probably went along with it because it made his plan much easier. Right now, I bet he?s already applauding his brilliant master plan and is doubting three weak looking girls like us will actually try to get him back. The Inuzuka are to him what I am to Edie though, and will probably be expecting us and they probably have a much more realistic idea of our strengths since we fought their bunshin already,? Yuuko paused, pulling her hair out of her face and taking a sip of water. It was still scorching hot, even amongst the trees. ?So they?ll probably be escorting the ground. I say we take our semi element of surprise and ambush one of them at a time, without alerting the others.?

?That way we have a much higher chance of beating them and we?ll lower the numbers of their group considerably. We don?t have to kill them or beat them all. We just need to get the prince and get the hell out.? ​


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2014)

_
When God's Play
Goodnight and Goodbye....Zyana_​
Everything was empty, completely ridden of her body, and yet as she blinked, as she moved her hands. She knew that the place she was in was real, and this was her body. The doctors told her it was because of how long she was in a genjutsu, she would feel some type of disconnect, but a few days have passed, and Zyana didn?t feel anything. As if she was a fruit and someone took a spoon and just cleaned her until nothing was left.

Zyana let out a sigh as she looked out the window, a storm was coming and it was the last thing Fuzenkagure needed at this point. As she looked down from her room, she saw the workers rushing each other to get some of the material safe from the rain, and many people running to get to shelter. There was a lot to take in when she woke up, her own body and mind was disconnected, and while she was out Fuzenkagure was attacked.

Though as she leaned against the window, the cold glass pressed up against her cheeks, she wondered did she care in the first place, but the news still came as a shock. Though that was what happened when people were under faux peace, there was only a matter of time, and she didn?t know if she should be happy if it happened in her life time or not. It meant she had more work but it also meant the coming of war, even now, Emiya had a ton of jobs offering from here to Konaha, to some unknown town in god knows where.

?You?ll get a cold if you continue to press your face against that window.? Emiya voice was warm, and as she opened her eyes and looked at him as he positioned himself in her doorway. She was still not use to this warm Emiya, and the man that she found out had doted over her as she was in that state. A pierce in her heart caused her to look down away from him. The simple fact that she was in that state bothered her.

?How are you feeling??​
??.Still taking things in,? Zyana smiled and looked up at Emiya, ?And no nothing is wrong..?

Emiya smiled back as he nodded his head, ?I was just making sure, the doctor said it could be a few days or a whole month before you get back to the way you were.?

Zyana smiled weakly, the way she was, which was that? The girl she was when she was on the island or the woman she was trying to become? When she woke up, she wondered who she was. It wasn?t simple amnesia, but the person she was, who was that person? An identity crisis more so the problem recalling memories, problems she had before, but now they were more so in her mind because of the dream.

The dream?.
Zyana closed her eyes, why did she have to have that dream?

Emiya walked into her room and looked out the window, ?They are moving fast, there was a recent import of equipment and services, and they are saying in a couple of days, about a third of the housing districts should be back in place?

?I?m surprised, I didn?t think Fuzenkagure had this type of money.? Zyana said as she looked at the apartments that were next to her, ?It looks like I was wrong??

?They don?t?.? Emiya said as he looked down at Zyana and placed his hand on her head, when she looked up at him, ??.I might have to take a job soon, so if it comes down to it, I?m sending you to Kathy.?

Zyana blinked at him for a minute and shook her head

?I want to go?.? Zyana said as she looked at Emiya,  ?I can get my stuff prepared in an instances, we can go together.?

For a minute he looked down at her in shock but as he removed his hand, it was pain written on his expression?.

?What?? Zyana looked up at her teacher, ?What?s wrong??

_??..Zyana?.?_

?I?m not lame, I need to get back out there and practice, there are going to be a ton of jobs---?

_*?ZYANA NO!?*_​
Zyana jumped at the raise of her teachers voice, ?You aren?t coming! And that is final!?


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2014)

_
The Game God's Play
Doughnut Hole_​

The dark clouds rumbling along as she looked up at the sky, and the crashed on her feet as she watched the boats come into ports, Kei looked down and took a deep breath. This storm wasn?t going to be an easy one if anyone else was out there. Though as a storm was brewing in the skies, in her heart there was a storm raging in her chest, because she knew what she did, and yet it almost seemed as another day just passed. Was that what it meant to confess a fruitless love? Kei smiled pathetically at the sky, she hoped the rain would wash away these feelings.

Though even as she thought that, she touched her lips, and yet the simple action of touching them sent shivers through her body. They kissed, they really kissed, and there was no turning back from that, but where were they going? Were they even moving? Kei sighed as she looked down at the ground, but a fierce wind whipped at her body, causing her to turn her body against the wind.

?A storm is brewing?.? An old voice mentioned as it got closer, ?Though what type of storm I don?t know. These old bones don?t know anymore.?

Kei turned around to see her teacher and Luz, who smiled and waved her hands happily at Kei, in which she greeted with a smile. Yomi looked out to the sea and Kei did along with her, the waves crashed amongst one another and came at their feet.

?A political one? A personal one? Both?? Kei sighed as she looked at the sky, ?Either way, we have to prepare for the best course of action.?

?I agree, in probably 2 more months Fuzenkagure will regain what it has lost, and what will the people ask for then??

?Blood?.Revenge, even if that isn?t the course of action that the representatives of the other neighboring countries want to take. Fuzenkagure is already gearing up to take back what was lost and dish out a punishment twice as hard.?​
It was the only response that the people wanted. Even as the buildings were being rebuilt and people were slowly returning to their lives, amongst the whispers of the streets, Fuzenkagure had a huge unrest. Even if everyone silently agreed to help one another out in this rough time, what people really wanted was revenge no matter what was the cost. With the unknown large import of equipment and hands to help build, the thought of a cost of a war would be like was the last thing that crossed the mind of the people.

?Have you heard the rumors?? Yomi broke the silence between them, but Kei smirked a bit to herself before shaking her head.

?There are many rumors, the last rumor I heard was that you are being Edo?d as we speak and you are a walking corpse.?​
Yomi let out a haughty laugh as the wind whipped through their hair, ?Gods these people are the best! If I die, I would be damned if people brought me back! Who would want to hear me yapping in their ears??

Kei smiled at her teacher, ?They say the older the woman, the more secrets she holds, and Yomi you have many secrets don?t you? Even as we sit and talk to each other, I don?t nor do anyone you call your hand knows what goes on behind closed doors.?

?And it will stay that way!?​
Yomi shuffled her feet as she looked at Luz and Kei, ?The secrets I know will get the people I loved killed, and I can?t have that.? 

?Though that wasn?t what I wanted to talk about, however, I will praise you on leading the conversation outside of the intent, you are growing Kei. More and more, you stray further from the path I saw you on and more on the path I feel like you?ll succeed.?​
Kei nodded to the sea, ?It?s only natural, but what did the rumor you hear??

?The Fennikkusu sold the village?.?​
Kei jaw locked in place as she looked down at Yomi small frame?.

?The walls have eyes and ears, they hear all and see all, and so it?s only natural that I might know this.?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 29, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*As long as you can still bite- Taijutsu training I *​_"I heard from Takao. You refused to train for a couple of days to create a new technique? Now that?s new, since when are you the kind to be eager to develop yourself as a ninja? usually you only do it so we don?t nag about that." he mentioned while getting behind the guy and with a rope he started to tie his hands."I just did it on a whim, nothing else. Anyway, what kind of training is this gonna be? Considering that you?re tying my hands behind my back." the chunin questioned as he considered it strange for his hands to be getting immobilized."Easy. As you know, even among all of us you are someone indispensable since the village has been raising you for fifteen years just for the sake of this war. "finishing with what he was doing, Kaito walks to be in front of Akaya and takes out another one of those mobile dolls that he often uses to train the jinchuriki.

"You are different from the rest. Just as how we can?t afford to lose you, we won?t spend a single penny in you unless it?s absolutely necessary. You?ll learn to fight without your hands. Remember this well little cub, it doesn?t matter if you get you arms or your feet cut off, it doesn?t matter if you lose your eyes either. As long as you can still bite an opponent, you are useful and as such no big amount of funds will be used on you."as he keeps speaking, the black-haired man checks that nothing is wrong with this training tool he had. "..."on his side, the boy was testing how hard  and resistant the rope was as he was trying with all his might to break the knot but after a couple of intents he gave in understanding that there was no reason to waste energy in that. 

"A prostetic limb is expensive...and apparently it would be a waste to use that money on a unstable weapon like you, so you better learn how fight with this sorta handicaps or you are done for." with his explanation about the situation, Kaito nods confirming that there is nothing wrong with the doll and after a light movement of his hand, both he and Kinta -his dog partner- walk over to one of the many walls of his house which, aside from the size, didn?t differ much from the place of Uchiha leader. "You can start whenever you want! Just try to kick that guy as hard as possible. Five sets of twenty kicks each leg. Once you finish, rest five minutes and repeat that ten times."

Without asking anymore questions, Akaya got ready to start with the training. Opening his legs a little the black-haired ANBU starts by using his left leg to kick the doll. One, two, three kicks all of them in different places but something feels odd. Once the counte reaches ten, the Uchiha changes the type of kick and instead of lateral attacks goes for a set of frontal hits with the sole of his foot yet the weird feeling was still there. Spinning on his right foot, the host of the two-tails kicks with his left heel before getting pushed down on his butt due to the rebound."What the hell?"he questions standing up with a jump before taking a bit of impulse and strike with a straight kick in the center followed by a set of three kicks one up on the head, anothe ron the chest and the last on the lower part of the dollwhere the legs of an opponent would be."Tch." the frown dispalyed in the face of the chunin leading to the conclusion that he didn?t like what was going on.

"Did he finally notice?" he asked to the air while watching his pupil.

Akaya retook his pace after finising the first set of fourty kicks. As he was combining the attacks from right to left, multiple rights and spinning kicks, the disgust shown by his eyes wasn?t fading off. The strength in his kicks was barely half of how they would usually be and not only that, each time he hit the doll, he had to make a lot of effort not to get knocked down by his own strength."The balance is off..."is everything he said before jumping and landing a flying roundhouse kick which only ended sending him to the ground again."The strength needed to spin is bigger, and the kicks are coming out weaker than normal."this as his right leg takes flight and lands on the head of the wooden doll in the form of a high kick. Immediately Akaya takes back his leg from that position and with his left kicks what seeme dto be the shoulder of the puppet which medium part starts to spin at high speed with it?s hard arms preventing attacks to penetrate. Raising his right again, the teen tries to stop the spinning by blocking the wooden sticks that act as arms however at the moment of the impact, the resistance of his body to the strength his foot collided with the object mad his left foot slip, losing balance and falling on his left side.

"Crap."

"What you just said is right. Without your arms, the balance of your body is disrupted, you can?t distribute your strength properly either. So the only way is to find a method to keep your balance perfectly even without your arms or you are easy prey."

"By the way, you ar enot going home until you fix that."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2014)

*The Legendary Rainbow Eel
Part VI*​
Kisei​
"~...297...298...299...300.~"

_I jump up from a push-up position, having finished my morning workout - after doing 263 hanging crunches, I did 212 pull-ups, and then finally the set of push-ups. Upon returning to the campsite, the sun had just begun to peek over the horizon, turning the sky a vivid orange. My team should be waking up any moment now._ "Hopefully Takashi wakes up first. Or early enough." _As I mutter that to myself, I take a bottle of water out from the supplies I had brought with me days earlier. I go over to the nearby river and, after stripping my clothes off, immerse myself up to my neck within the cold water. At the very least, this should wash off my sweat.

After finding some adequate footing, I lean back slightly and close my eyes, allowing myself to relax. 

... ... ...

Some several minutes had passed until there were finally some "rumblings" coming from within the tents. I open my right eye and watch...Takashi exit our shared tent. I take a few gulps of my water while I watch him stretch, giving him a few moments to fully wake up._ "...It seems you are finally awake, Hatekeda-san; Might I speak to your summon _now_?" _I call over to him, drinking the rest of the water bottle empty while I wait for him to process what I had asked._​


----------



## Laix (Dec 30, 2014)

EDIE NAKANO
♔
_______________________________
 _Stepping into the hall, I could feel all the eyes immediately switch to me.__

It was a feeling I loved, a feeling I lived for.

The feeling of everyone's eyes being on me and only me.

I was the center of this world. The girls looked at me, faces green with envy once they saw the dress that clothed my body. The boys wanted a dance, just one twirl on the floor with me. 

By having such passive control over them, I was Queen. It reeks of narcissism, even delusion but it's all truth. The only ones suffering from delusion are the ones who fall under the spell.

Someone will tell me "you're just a self-absorbed girl" or "I've never met someone so obsessed with themselves in my life" but can you blame me?

How is any of this my fault?

I don't bleed the same blood as any of them. If you stab them in the heart, they drop dead. Just like that. Their blood will spill across the marble and their soul will be reaped by the guardians of Valhalla. But me? You stab me in the heart, my eyes roll back from the pain but I get up again. You stab me again, I rise even stronger. 

Nothing is known about this power but I know what status it has blessed me with. I'm no ordinary human; I'm something above human, a god even. This is a secret I keep to myself even if more than a few are aware of my powers. They know what I can do but they don't know what it means.

This is why at this ball thrown by my father just to celebrate me gaining a new rank, I smile with confidence. Despite what's happened to me this pas week, I don't have anything resembling a frown on my face. Confidence, brilliance and excellence. 

I strive to be perfection, both in appearance and soul.

__"Edie, you look absolutely fabulous!"

"Did Alexander Chō design that?"

"She's stunning. She could easily cover magazines."

"Gosh, she really takes after her mother. She's the spitting image of her mother when she was young!"
_​_
Compliments, compliments everywhere. They're being whispered and thrown, I'm hearing some but missing none. It felt as if time was slowing down as I descended down the steps to crowds of people mingling and chatting. The live orchestra is playing, my staff are out in force ensuring everyone has a drink in their hands and I couldn't feel more important.

But, something doesn't feel right.

I'm so determined for this night to be perfect yet there's one piece of the puzzle missing. My eyes begin to scan for my father, locating him in the corner of the room being primed and prepared by our team of stylists. He must be readying himself for a speech or something. 

My eyes roll instinctively.

Of course it's going to be lies. He'll tell them how proud he is of me, how perfect his daughter is and what a credit she is to the family. Lies, lies and more lies. I have every reason to just stop this ball and let everyone know the truth about Natsu Nakano, but that would ruin my own night. That's most definitely the last thing I want.

Putting a brand new smile on my face, I walked down the final step and moved into the crowds. Immediately people who were desperate to get into my highly exclusive social circle began approaching me with small talk but I just brushed them off the best I could. I knew I was coming off as being cold and reclusive but I really didn't want to talk to any of them.

A face I knew. I guess I just wanted to see a face I knew..._​


----------



## Laix (Dec 30, 2014)

FIRST BLOOD
- "TASTE'S DELICIOUS, DOESN'T IT?" -​ 
Ryoko  entered the building, the visions granted by her dojutsu still fresh in  her mind. She had the target locked in her mind, just two floors above.  This was going to be easy. In fact, it felt so easy that Ryoko was  considering creative ways to finish him. Her eyes could see it now,  Natsu's head on her target's, cutting every inch of flesh that could be  punctured, laughing as he begs for mercy.

Soon her fantasies would become a cold, hard reality.

She  took no care to conceal her movements, allowing herself to be spotted  by a patrol guard. He lunged from his post and raised his gun, demanding  she get on the floor.

"Ooh, a gun?"

A confident smirk crossed her cherry lips, her dull black eyes glaring at him from the corners.

"I don't think you want do to that."

"I'm going to ask you one more time: Get. On. The. Flo-"

With  a burst of chakra-enhanced speed, Ryoko crossed the distance between  them and plunged her kunai into his gut with her other hand covering his  screams. 

"Didn't your mother teach you anything!? Never speak to a woman like that!"  She ruthlessly twisted the blade in his wound, getting satisfaction  from his suffering before dumping him on the ground to bleed out. Ryoko  flicked his blood from her blade before using his shirt to clean it off  and slip it back into her holster.

Continuing  on, she took the stairs without a care in the world for espionage. Any  guard that stood in her way met the same fate, creating a sort of trail  of dead bodies that would lead you to the assassin. Eventually she  reached the third floor where the target was clear in her sight. He was  admiring a statue with two guards besides him, all oblivious to the  bloodbath just a floor below.

It  seemed they hadn't noticed her yet so Ryoko went for the first strike.  Twirling the kunai around her finger, she launched it towards the first  guard, instantly killing him as it impaled his brain. When his body  dropped to the floor, the second guard immediately realized they were  under attack and grabbed the target to shield him. However, by then the  talented Hyūga had already launched the second kunai and he quickly met  the same fate as his colleague.

Now, it was just her and her target.​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 30, 2014)

_Kenta_
_A Bridge to the Desolate Future: Eien Machi's Attack_​
His embrace comfort her, her arms followed. Tangling him on her embrace. This feeling... something that needed to be preserved, something that needed to be relinquished. The boy didn't know what happened, but he understood something was amiss, doors began to rumble, they were forcing their way in. 

_"Kenta, we need to get out of here, now!" _

"But what about Mom and Dad?"

He questions, his eyes portraying worry. Kai began to resonate her emotions, her nervousness began to exude through her mannerisms, quickly her body flew to the nearest table and began to search for the weapon. Through countless of sidings and opening of different areas she wasn't able to find anything. She began to hesitate, Kenta merely watching, his eyes swayed however, to witness a small compartment hidden under the stairs. He walked to it, intrigued, his hand begins to arch towards it's opening, dusting away all the dirt and cobwebs.

_"Kenta what are you doing? Get away from the shadows!" _

"S-Sorry, Kai-nee..."

_"I can't find it... Where is it!?" _

The noises grew louder and the muffled sounds of people began to resonate from the upstairs, they arrived. Shinobi were at their home, she quickly jolted towards the boy and lifted up, grabbed him and rocketed towards the door, with a tackle the door flew open and she rushed out at the apex of her speed, gripping her brother withing her grasps, as her feet carried her across the alley's of Eien Machi's streets. Her breath quickly began to catch up to her as she had been brought to an abrupt halt. A body sat on the edge of a wall, it's throat cleaved, blood spilled across the floor and wall, it's expression... the tears that ran across the corpse face. Kenta turned, and upon witnessing his eyes began to widen. His body began to tremble, Kai quickly shielded him before he could see anything more and began to rush once again. 

"Kai-nee... That lady was..." 

_"It's nothing, Kenta! It's nothing..." _

"But that lady was bleeding, Kai-nee!" 

_"Hush, Kenta or they'll find us!" _

Soon as she said that, Shinobi had dropped from the air, without notice all, as he lifted his hand pulled the blade on the hostler in back, a flash before he rapidly closed the gap, his movement were untraceable, she couldn't react fast enough to anything, but she could shelter Kenta, as she turned to face the blade herself, she prepared for the worst. However, to her fortune instead of the cleave of cold steel through her flesh, she just sensed a gust blow from her back. No sensations other than that, the sound of steel grinding on steel could be hear, afraid she didn't turn, but Kenta witnessed him, a man dressed in black, hand holding a dual-edge blade with kept the incoming strike at bay, as he contested the enemy's strength soon, a intricate movement had been ushered, again, too quick to registered by the untrained eyes, but before he knew the man whom threatened them had fallen. 

"Kai-nee."

She opened her eyes, and turned to witness the man that had knocked out the shinobi that wanted to kill her. It was the same, it was the masked enigma that left the letter. His red eye, peering at her. He stood motionless, as if awaiting. She slowly began to register, he wanted them to leaved. 

"Who are you?"

Kenta finally spoke. 

"What's happening, mister? Why are you wearing a mask? Where's Mom and Dad?" 

He remained silent, Kai however didn't skip a beat, she rose from her feet, still a bit shocked, but quickly rushed through the street. The masked enigma awaited until they were farther away, rose his blade above his head....

That's what all that Kenta could view before once again, his eyes were shielded by her sister pushing his head into her shoulder. As she rushed towards the city entrance...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 30, 2014)

*Ren | Emancipation of All *​ Why was I here?

I asked myself this earlier this evening, when I first flashed my invitation to the men in suits guarding the Natsu Manor. 

And, as I stood amongst the rich and wealth, taking sips from my overly expensive wine, I continued to wonder the very same question. 

I didn't particularly like Edie. Frankly, I also care very little about the fact that she was promoted. Surprised, maybe, considering she likely failed the Intelligence Exam and spent the entire Capture the Flag session pretending to be in a romcom. But hardly joyful, and certainly not enough to attend a party thrown in celebration of her 'achievment'. 

And yet here I was anyway. Wasting my time here when I had other important business to take care of. Maybe I just wanted to put that off. Maybe that was why I was here. Put off all the shit I needed to deal with and the horrific implications of my investigation. 
 
Hell, if nothing else, I couldn't deny that Natsu Nakano knew how to throw one hell of a party. 
 
  This wasn't the first time I've been to the Nakano Manor before. The last time I came here was for Edie's beach party, but the atmosphere between the two events were worlds apart. Her party, for all the riches and servants she threw at us, had nowhere near the level of sophistication Natsu's gala had. 

Everything here was immaculate, placed for a reason. The limestone pillars, which reflected the golden light cast by the grand chandelier above, the strange aroma from the scented candles which lingered sweetly in the air and the soft music which rang through the hallway. Makoto would have enjoyed this.

And then Edie walked in.

It was crazy, how all the heads in the room turned towards her instantly, as if it was some kind of planned event. She was in an elegant dress of red and gold, and even from a distance, I knew it must've cost no small amount. The material practically _glowed_ under the light. Edie continued to walk through the hall, commanding the attention of just about everyone in the room with each step. Even I had to admit that it was interesting watching her, although perhaps not quite for the same reason as the others. 

Edie clearly adored and thrived on the attention she was receiving. That much was obvious. This was the sort of stuff that she lived for. But there was clearly something on her mind. Her smile slowly faded with each step and, even though she was surrounded by waves of people, the girl had never looked more alone.

I gave a private 'hmph' to myself, walked back towards the punch bowl and proceeded to pour myself another glass. This was going to be a long night. 
 ​ 
​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 30, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*B-Rank: Stop the Poachers!*

_Save The Raccoon People! VII_

The sun was barely out when Yuuko woke up the next morning, screams startling her into moving outside without giving anything else a second thought. What seemed to be left of the entire raccoon people stood outside, looking at a point in the distance. To stood to the front, his little paws covering his eyes as he cried. His grandson, Lulu?s brother, just looked around, desperately searching for something and not understanding what was happening. She didn?t know when or how but Haru was suddenly by her side, his hand lying on the small of her back as if to give support. If she were thinking, she would remember what had happened the previous day and would move away but?she couldn?t think. She could just stare.

Hanging from the branches nearest to the small village, still dripping blood, was a beautiful light gray pelt. In a moment of madness, she searched for the flower that the female raccoon had always worn and almost rejoiced when she found it nowhere but Haru?s hand on her back tightened as if he knew what she was thinking. He looked worried as if he thought she was going to cry. Well, she wasn?t but her eyes glistened with hate as she twirled to face the hut where their prisoner was being held. She needed it, desperately. Her fingers itched for her and she ignored the voice of her conscious that warned her not to do it when the idea came to her as natural as breathing. 

Torturing someone isn?t easy.

Thoughts of the raccoon princess kept her going each time she failed, each time her guilt froze her body. But even then she had to take breaks. Haru stood outside, staring at her each time she left the hut to sit on the ground and rest. He didn?t have a judging look on his face and his eyes were as ice cold as they had been the day before, as opposed to her own twisted expression. Her once pretty canary yellow sweater was now orange with all the blood that had leaked into it. She felt sick. With herself and at the man that had eventually betrayed his partners under the blade of her kunai. 

After his screams echoed throughout the village, none of the raccoons ever looked her in the eye again. But that didn?t matter. She got the job done, right? This was part of being a shinobi, right?

*Excuses!* Her conscience was screaming at her and she felt like she was losing her mind.

?Get that look off your face and focus,? Haru ordered, his voice breaking through her daze. ?You can have your first mental breakdown when we finish the job.?

Much unlike her previous messy fight against the hunters, fighting under Haru?s command was much easier and effective. It was the simple difference having  an experienced jounin in the team made, any trouble was dealt with swiftly and effectively. He didn?t order her to finish her enemies this time, instead sent her back ahead of him so she could start packing for their return. She went back as ordered but passed their little straw hut and went straight for the stream to wash off the blood.

?You can?t wash it out,? Haru startled her. When had he gotten there? It hadn?t been that much?

Looking around, Yuuko noticed the entire area was bathed in the warmth orange rays of sunset. Her hands were red and hurting but there was no visible blood on them, the dirty parts of her attire discarded long ago. All visible traces of blood had left her and yet she still felt it seeping through her skin and contaminating her heart. ?Haru?? She begged but he only repeated himself.

?You can?t wash it out.?

Yuuko had never expected to leave the fairy tale like forest in such a state. It was as if all the progress Tora and Haru had made with bringing happiness back into her was gone. Her skin was ghost white and her eyes were once again dark and haunted by nightmares that wouldn?t end even when she woke up. No raccoon came to say goodbye but To had approached them with a large scroll in his paws, his once welcoming expression drowned in the sorrow that came with losing his own granddaughter. 

?For the kunoichi-san,? he explained, handing her the scroll. ?It belonged to someone that took refuge in this forest long ago. What you did was?a necessary evil. I don?t mean to reward your actions, however?this might ease some of your burdens in the future.?

Since she couldn?t bring herself to stretch her hand out and accept the gift, Haru took it instead with a nod as gratitude. ?I regret we had to visit under such circumstances.?

?Nonetheless, you will always be welcome in our mother?s arms.?

She wasn?t looking in his eyes so she couldn?t tell for sure, but, somehow, Yuuko doubted the forest would ever open its branches for them again.​


----------



## Hollow (Dec 30, 2014)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*The Nakano Gala*

_A Pair Of Idiots In Dancing Shoes II_

?Do you think she?ll like it?? Yuuko asked nervously looking down at the small box she was holding in her hands. Inside the box was her gift for Edie as congratulations for passing the Chuunin exam and being promoted: a gorgeous pair of earring that had blown off half her savings in one go, made out of white gold and two gorgeous blue topaz gemstones adorning them. Blue topaz is supposed to encourage higher thinking so maybe it would help Edie study a bit harder and pay a little bit more attention to what other people say? Either way, she was hopeful her friend would like the earrings and wear them often but?looking at the pile of all the other expensive looking presents...her simple earrings might just get thrown out.

?Don?t worry,? Haru reassured her with his ever easy grin. ?If she doesn?t like them she can just take them to the pawn shop and get rid of them.?

Yuuko just shook her head, somewhat sad. Maybe she could just hang on to her little box and give it to Edie herself.

After an excruciating afternoon of having her hair pulled by Tora until the brunette deemed it fit for a princess, and countless hours of walking-in-heels lessons, Yuuko had finally made her way into the Nakano mansion. Honestly, she almost fainted when she saw the building and was told that was where Edie lived. The gardens were gorgeous and the inside was so elegant and sophisticated that the girl was afraid to touch anything less she break it and find herself covered in a huge debt to pay whatever she broke off. Instead she just awed at everything and wondered why a simple kunoichi like her had been invited to such a grand party. 

Maybe they held a lottery and randomly chose some people to attend the party from the lower society? Yuuko really couldn?t tell and she would rather not spend the night worrying about such frivolous things. Everything was new and fresh for the inexperienced girl but, thankfully, her escort never once dared to leave her side, her hand always neatly tucked in his elbow. He did have the funny habit of looking at all the pretty ladies that passed nearby which embarrassed her tremendously? Better than being by herself though. She remembered Tora?s warnings before she sent them both on their way.

_?It is a widely known party, reporters and the such will most likely be there but?you can never be too careful,?_ she had explained while putting on Yuuko?s make up. _?I know you consider Edie Nakano to be your friend but there are weird rumors going around about her father. The slut over there,?_ she had tilted her head to Haru who had swiftly avoided any attentions by hiding his face in one of his scrolls. _?Will probably be distracted by all the asses passing by but keep him leashed. You can use him as shield if something happens.?_

Yuuko doubted anything bad would happen though. And any thoughts about such dark things faded when the princess of the reign made her appearance in a gorgeous dress that floated around her body as she glided down the steps into the crowd of social wolves awaiting her. The purple eyes girl had initially raised her hand to greet the recently proclaimed chuunin but seeing the hordes of people just waiting to do the exact same thing made her stop dead in her tracks. She would wait until the crowd dispersed and then she would greet Edie and give her the present.

?As beautiful as the rumors say,? Haru complimented the blonde beauty, raising his glass as if he was cheering the existence of the most beautiful work of art in the world. Yuuko shook her head but this time she was smiling, it was true. Edie?s beauty was unequal to any in the world?s history. And yet, as beautiful as she looked, surrounded by people that only smiled and complimented her, the princess looked?sad.

?Shouldn?t her papa be with her?? Yuuko whispered, not really expecting an actual answer.

?You?re a little bit smarter than that, aren?t you?? Haru answered anyway, taking a sip of whatever alcohol they were serving. Yuuko herself was holding a glass of apple cider that had no alcohol and bubbled in her mouth. She nodded and looked down at the small box wrapped in the most elegant paper she had managed to find in a short amount of time, which really wasn?t much.

?Yeah. I know.?​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 30, 2014)

*Rosuto and Hanekawa*

Our bodies are left with only the soul which became hollow long ago, where the emotions we once felt had veiled themselves within obscurity, and everything become so empty. Where my movements are no longer weighted, where my eyes no longer falter. Here stands the boy who's built a foreign future, and who's embraced darkness at its fullest. Where every swing that flew was yet another reaction to the nullification of a soul. If you witnessed, glanced into those eyes of his a scream, a yell, a bellow, a howl. 

_War​_
No thing raged louder in his mind, and nothing satiated it. Everything made it louder like the storms outbreak. One would question, that even after witnessing a man's body parallel like he did, he would immediately halt any sort of movement, but whatever irony's he had witnessed in life had built him, or more so, destroyed him from within. And soon, before he could realize, his eyes had foreseen a future, bleak... In the makings, where his creature had been taken by the enemy, drifted away, and killed. 

He ran his body upwards, standing from the earth he soiled with stains of blood, where the dripping of sweat crossing through his flesh, where the glint of the arm shimmered at the glance of light. Here, stood a boy whom had lost all, and at that thought of loosing what he gained, ironically, came a soothing calmness. Standing, he turned to his summon, who view beyond Hisashi's grin and witnessed a smile, a large one at that, crossing from his mien. 

_Had he gone insane?​_
Here it came, another shot, another attacked, his feet pounded the earth, with flair, he began to met a flurry of strikes, all followed by the twist turns and sways. Hanekawa remained silent, and merely pulled her blade once more. Her reflexes began to explode, their bodies met under a scenery of flair and excellence. Like an orchestra, every muscle followed a pattern responding to the other's strike. Here, was what shone about the child, about the rouge who hated the world. 

_He was insane.​_
As both were soon brought to each others back, their breath heavy while the two charged at them, soon, with smile still on lip the boy turned his sight to his summon who merely read his thoughts. Following with precision in tact. Rosuto rose his hand, and the whistle once used by Hisashi, soon began to resonate across the area, while Hanekawa's hand slipped into Rosuto's pouch. The noise soon began to spread across the area, and soon, the feline had pulled a kunai, tagged with a single explosive, and thrown it towards the archer, but as predictable as it was, it dodged. 

Hanekawa merely smirked, as the bomb soon exploded and the structure behind began to collapse, threatening to squash the child under its weight.


----------



## LunarCoast (Dec 30, 2014)

Vault of Glass
The Exile​Ogama placed his elbow upon the table in which April's cage sat and smiled, "Look at everything you ever achieved... you're dream is about to come true, I'll put an end to this cycle as I promised you all those years ago. You will never have to sacrifice yourself ever again and the weight of all these souls..." Bringing the stone within eye sight of his old 'friend'. April gave a very uncomfortable and remorseful hoot. She never wanted any of this, back then... Ogama goals weren't twisted and corrupted by the very thing he sought to destroy.

"You've changed.... and not for the better Dust."She whimpered.

"I started this and must be the one to end it. Simple as that, I am no longer dust, I am no longer the first, second, or third Kurakage you all so deeply respected and believed in. I was bertrayed and will have my vengeance, at which point in time I will put an end to the one thing everyone fears, the one reason the veil exists. He is the last... and with his destruction there is no need for this stone and your race can be set free of it's eternal torment.... goddess."

"And what of this world... it will become your battle ground and be the end of all things, all over again."

"What of it."He responded her eyes widening at this statement it wasn't the fact he said it outright but how sincere and uncaring he had become. "Truly what is left worth saving. You hoped there was a middle ground? There is none, Zyanno taught me that when he cut off my bond with Hatori. Perhaps he will wake up from his little dream and join me on my crusade... or perhaps I can do the same as Zyanno did to me... he would make a good student."

April stumbled once more at the furthest point she could find opposite Ogama. "Hmm... I suppose the best way to put it is you see the world in black and white. When it is nothing of the sort, there is no good... there is no evil... and ultimately Hatori isn't the hero you hope him to be. He would try to do what I did for centuries and stand against the Yoru no hebi. I failed, so will he."

April became resigned, his words resonated with her that was exactly what she hoped for that perhaps together they could put an stop to this and everyone could be happy. The veil would be gone and with it the weight that she... no... this wasn't about her anymore, everything revolved around that one boy. He had no interest in her... just... Hatori.

"... Hatori... you mentioned a dream?"She inquired and Ogama stood up smiling watching the owl react with fear for the unknown. What did he mean... a dream?

"Spoilers."He responded leaving the owl to contemplate, ultimately this would do more damage than outright killing her and breaking their bond, the seed of curiosity had been sown and that was what would ultimately lead to the boys descent but she questioned his actions as well and that in itself gave him enough food for thought.

_Ignore her.... she is a servant of Zyanno... he seeks..._

Then the whispers were drowned out by the sound of a flute playing within the halls, Ogama recongised the tune almost immediately and looked upon the top of the steps which led on to the vault where it was loudest.












April's body felt renewed as if some invisible force had reached out and touched her, she felt remarkable and with each note played her feathers regrew... her wounds and pain... everything was lifted and all that was left was the beliefs and everything she once held dear.

She turned her head to look upon a man sat upon the top step playing a stick of bamboo that had been fashioned and re-purposed into a flute. "Lord Hayabusa..." Reptilian eyes focused upon Ogama as he finished the tune, carefully placing the flute upon the ground. "He is right April. There is no good or evil in this world or any other for that matter, but that shouldn't interfere with your hopes and dreams.... dreams which have been imprinted upon my great grandson."

Raising slowly from his seated position he took a step down, opening the palm of his hand ever so slightly to reveal a sphere of energy, it was almost like a perfect symphony of chakra rotating within his palm but this quickly changed as it became wild and untamed. The ground seemed to crumble with every step he took as all eyes were upon him, before the silence was broken by Ogama who extended his arms in a carefree fashion, as if to hug his former vessel... student.

"Welcome back old friend, and without Zyanno's hound!"He announced despite the carefree demeanor that was adopted neither of them seemed willing to remove eye contact with one another in fact both seemed to believe that was an assured death sentence... at least that was the impression she got.

Hayabusa remained silent maintaining his pace and advancing upon Ogama's position as the leach continued. "And reincarnated as a dragon no less... Have you come to join me once more, we learned sooo much about each other last time and I miss my slave - it'd be a pleasure to see eye to eye again."

He remained silent even as Ogama began to bring up some degree of history between them, once a user of the weapon that Ogama possessed he had fought him on both a mental and physical level before finally sealing himself within this temple. However, at great cost not only losing his own life but those of his summon and most notably wife. Regardless of what words or connections were throw at him he remained ever silent simply taking it one step at a time until Ogama questioned him on it.

"You've grown so dull, are you speechless or has your time as a hatchling dulled your senses Hayabusa."

Coming to the same level finally she felt it, a pressure radiating from his exact position her body felt the compulsion to move towards him like a powerful magnet had taken a firm grasp of her and was pulling her forward. Likewise everything else nearby had began to move and shake wildly. At this point it was unmistakable as to the source, her eyes now in deadlock upon the void that lay within the palm of his hand.

Looking upon it Ogama appeared to show great concern for the power held within that palm but didn't show it in the tone of his voice, simply through body language for the first time since she ever seen him he appeared on the defensive unwilling to attack Hayabusa. "Kūton: Burakkuhōru Rasengan... If you use that both of us will be killed, you might even kill April in the aftermath."

Hayabusa's eyes suddenly changed the pressure increased drastically to the point where the outer walls of the structure began to show cracks, the bars of her cage wailing in pain. Extending his hand outward Ogama's quickly formed hand seals his weapon becoming engulfed in a white light that emulated a similar degree of pressure. 

"I don't speak to insects."

Hayabusa plunged forward "Kūton: Burakkuhōru Rasengan"

As the technique came into contact with Ogama's weapon, which was undoubtedly the target of the attack to begin with a pillar of light shot upwards. Both techniques colliding with one another, sending out tides of chakra in all directions it wasn't long before the structural integrity had reached it's limit beginning to collapse around them.

There was a brief moment in which everything seemed to cease to exist, anything and everything that was drawn into the black sphere that had began to grow in retaliation against Ogama's chakra drew anything and everything towards it. Luckily this was only for a brief moment and before she herself had been pulled in the techniques canceled one another out sending a single massive surge across the entire room blowing both combatants away from one another and what debris was falling upon them had now been blasted to the far corners of what would there arena.

April felt her body surge back into the cages brass bars and into the nearby pile of debris that had taken shape. Thankfully she still had just enough chakra left to protect herself from a deadly blow. Her bones were hollow and brittle and could shatter at any moment she remained here. She would flee to the now open skies that hung above them if it wasn't for the fact she would probably only get caught in the cross fire. Even outside the cage she felt like a prisoner, and the feeling that these two would duke it out over Hatori... first Zyanno, then the ANBU, and now this... Granted Hayabusa was Zyanno's servant but still he came alone and without Benten possibly in hopes of delaying what Ogama sought to achieve.

"You've grown stronger... I dread to think what you will be capable of when you mature, it would be a sight to behold indeed, perhaps even greater than Zyanno."

Hayabusa stood firm having since pulled free two scrolls from his belt causing Ogama to smile, "I guess this is where the real battle begins. Forming handseals of his own both brought out their respective summons both being multiples.

Standing comfortably behind a front line of Hikari and what appeared to be a moth was Hayabusa he had since recovered his flute from the ground at his feet, even when planning his retreat he planned several steps ahead... although that was to be expected.

Hikari she had already been introduced to so it was the moth that caught her eye, not only because it looked like a dinner. There was also a sphere of energy that floated just behind it and burned intensely almost like a second sun only... cold. It generated no heat but plenty of light curiously she never heard of him summoning such a creature.

Meanwhile Ogama had three of his own join the battlefield, a sabre tooth tiger whose coat seemed thick with crimson dried blood, the second a eagle, and thirdly a snake but not of the renowned variety. "You summoned us..."They asked in unison suggesting there was more to it than your typical summoning jutsu.

_... I need to get out of here._She thought to herself

Formatting to take place shortly..


----------



## Chronos (Dec 30, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery: The Pale Moonlight Arc_
Nakano Gala​
An invitation to the glamorous marvel that is the Nakano manor. Here stands a well known enemy of the world, a boy who's taken upon himself the burden of mass change, under the guise of a man who's power radiates throughout the world, throughout the factions. Here, Rosuto Ivery hadn't anything to fear, the influence The Father had acquired him should be placed in play. The youth's hair ran loose across his features, while he dressed entirely in white, completely opposite to his usual attire which composed itself of darkened hued, jet black trench coat that had underwent a severe amount of technicalities throughout his usage. Today, upon Konohagakure soil, Rosuto presents himself to the entrance of the manor. A single glove place on his right hand to veil his limb, together with the machinations that form his melodic weapon, right eye patched with a equally hued colors, another means to hide the monstrosities that compelled the youth's body. A grand gala of wonderment and amazement. 

His feet escorted themselves to the entrance, where a line awaited outside, two men stood taking names of an entirely large set of guests. Some where immediately turned down, some where not even checked and merely waltzed in without any repercussions. Rosuto felt out of place, he never wore such garments before, he never had such expensive clothing. Witnessing its details once more, a highly embellished peal white leather suit with golden stripes, buttons and zippers adorning its decor. Accentuating the hue of his sapphire eyes, the pale moonlight merely glistened on his direction, if not for Hanekawa's influence, he wouldn't even know where to begin to put this on. Lavished with designer marked insignia in the center, tied on the arms and waist sculpting his figure rather nicely and comfortably.  

​
A final touch to the collar and he began to pace, before he walked passed the many and soon, the word began to spread. Hisses and noises, talk around the people began to spread and rumor of familiarity began to ensue. Indeed, it wasn't always that a rogue of the factions merely walked in the gala of one of the most prestigious men in the country. On top of that, the Hokage along with others where important benefactors of set gala, so he would need to be in his utmost best behavior. What caused this to be a good plan escaped him, if he needed to be withing the premises stealth entry would've been more beneficial. But instructions commanded that he should arrive wearing such and present himself to the people.  

A celebration of tycoons across of the village to promote the success of two individual in specific, however, more to the point, it suppose to be a celebration for the promotion of some Genin, but this was merely a ploy as it was evident that this was to honor the Nakano heiress, Edie Nakano.

A myriad of names came to mind as well, there was about to be a lot of faces he hadn't seen in quite sometime, but this... this was merely the start of something grand. His liberties had been placed in play, his actions would either be commended, or questioned. To this village, Rosuto had indeed caused a lot of strife and turmoil. Leaving the prison, burning The Forest of Death, obstructing mission objective, killing personnel. To merely waltz into something like this an expect praise was not only foolish, but indeed... it was borderline insane. 

Soon as feet guided him the two men were at the ready, prepared to stop him with force, recognizing his mien. Rosuto, forcing his most honest looking smile, spoke:

"There's no need to be at arms, young gentlemen. I come at the name of peace. "

Disgusting.

_"You have to the count of five to leave this place." _

Of course they would be like this.

"Please, I mean you no harm. I come as and advocate of the church. See?"

Lifting his arm, upon witnessing the seal of The Pope itself, both gasped almost immediately. Asking his name, Rosuto quickly followed and upon witnessing it stamped upon the list both gulped in anxiety. This wasn't ordinary at all, but who were they to question the Church of Jashin. This was it however, this was a slight taste of the freedom that was promised. Rosuto, began to climb the steps that lead to the gala, upon opening the door, the blaring of lights and magnificently embellished decor, marvelous expensive furnishings, trophies, statues, painting and the like roamed across this canvas, with people mingling and chatting with the other across the room. Laughs and chatter with the sounding of music all blended together to introduce the young rogue to an atmosphere he truly didn't feel comfortable in. 

There in the distance stood the heiress herself, Nakano, Edie. Swaying his eyes there were many familiar faces, many not so familiar, and other complete strangers.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 30, 2014)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Emancipation of All
_____________________________

I couldn't believe I was sitting here on my bed looking at this invitation; not because I really wanted to go to one of these, but because I honestly couldn't care less. Why would Edie invite me to her own Gala to celebrate her getting promoted to Chunin? I did help her out with those men that tried to sexually harass her but I hadn't heard from her since. I thought things had just gone normal between us, where she criticizes every little thing I do, placing me beneath her like she does everyone else. With that in mind it was shocking to think I'd gain an invitation, but I was also invited to her beach party and house party, so maybe this wasn't too out there.

Thalia was thrilled when I got the news, but of course she kept me out shopping for so long that I'm going to be totally late. I don't even like the dress that she picked out, it looks too princessy. The only good thing is that it goes well with my hair; the orange dye is starting to fade and my normal blonde color is showing through, it matches the blue nicely. The dress itself is pretty basic though, it's sleeveless, fluffing out around my waist, with a slit for my leg. Again, not the sort of thing I would wear. There was no point in sitting around doing nothing though, there was no way I wasn't going.

The dress was surprisingly easy to put on, all except for needing the back to be tied. I wish Raiken were here, I'd be more comfortable with him tying my dress than Thalia. Of course he's off with the other REMNANTS investigating the Unmarked. I invited him to come with me but he said he'd have to show up late but he'll try to make it. I'm sure Edie will use this time to make fun of me for being there all by myself but what was I to do. Back to the matter at hand I approached my room door as I called out to Thalia.

"Hey, I need you to tie the back of my dress."

In a flash Thalia pushed the door open, almost as if she were waiting to hear those words. I rolled my eyes and turned my back to her. She could tell I wasn't in the talking mood so she didn't bring anything up; that was a good choice, the last thing I wanted to do was talk things out with her. After she finished lacing me up she turned my around by my shoulders with a smile on her face.

"Well, go out there and have some fun; it's not every day you get to go to an event like this."

"Oh really, it seems like it happens every other week...Besides, why are you so excited?"

"What? Me, excited? I have no idea what in the world you're talking about."

"Whatever..."

I brushed my way past her in my heels. I always hated wearing heels, as a shinobi it was definitely not practical, and who knows where danger is lurking. I'd love to just switch out of these shoes more than anything, but it wouldn't be appropriate for the Gala, so I knew I had to stick with it. So far this night was looking to be a mess, I just hope Raiken will show up and alleviate me from this nightmare. I made my way down the elongated hallway and into the elevator, where I quickly made my way inside. After pressing the first floor button, the doors promptly closed, but not before I could see Thalia make a smirk from across the hall. What was she getting at?

The rest of the way there was a blur, as my mind kept shuffling between my stress with Thalia, my inept boredom with the Gala, and my confusion with Raiken. So much so that I walked the entire way to the Nakano Manor; not that it was a far distance, but in these heels I'm sure anyone would have found alternative means of transportation. As I approached the steps I hesitated; what was I even doing here? I watched as countless groups of people were still heading inside, many of them being couples. I felt isolated in a strange way, wishing that I had some form of a companion with me. Would I be outcast because I was alone? There was no one here for me to be with. I should probably just turn around, Edie wouldn't even care.

No, I can't think like that. I was invited, and I should at least congratulate Edie. Especially after what happened the last time I saw her I couldn't just leave. I doubt she wanted my company but maybe she'd accept it. Maybe she wants someone to talk to, someone she can call a friend. A small smile emerged on my face, I'll at least check this Gala out and if everything is fine I'll stay and if it's not I'll just roll. That'll probably be the best course of action for now.

Approaching the doors I flashed my invitation and got in with relatively no trouble. The trouble, I could tell, was just starting. Edie had made her way into the hallway and everyone's attention had been turned towards her. She looked absolutely stunning, but she didn't carry the same demeanor as she normally had. Instead of soaking up all the praise she had been given she was almost shrugging it off as she walked through the crowds.

I knew that I had to at least say something. As the crowds gathered the blonde Nakano I too pushed threw the piles of humans just to get closer to the pretty girl. No matter how hard I tried though there just seemed to be an everlasting swarm to the girl of the hour. I continued to push my way through to where I could assume I'd be at least visible in the crowd. However, as her eyes scanned the room it almost seemed as if she didn't notice me. A sadness crossed her face and I could tell immediately; she didn't want to see any of these strangers, hell, she probably didn't want to see me either. Who did she want to find? I didn't know the answer but maybe I could help her. 

I took another look and noticed that there were mainly rich looking guests around the young Nakano; it immediately deterred me. I was never what you would call "wealthy" so I immediately felt like I didn't belong. For a second I thought that maybe Edie liked being around these social aristocrats, but one more look at her face told me otherwise. I was correct in my original thinking, she wasn't happy. I continued to push through the crowds of people; reaching Edie was the only thing on my mind.
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2014)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*Emancipation of All *
Nakano Gala​_The night is about to fall and I am just there coming out of a hot bath, the wet towel around my waist as I walk over to my bed. Reaching it I can see the clothes that I am going to use for the event that is going to take place soon; a black suit consisting in a jacket, vest, trousers and necktie. Next to it a collared T-shirt which as usual must be white. As I scan these clothes I sigh in annoyance once my slate gray orbs reach the reason for this: an invitation to the party organized to celebrate Edie Nakano?s promotion to chunin which I find strange. However, the invitation itself is not for me but for the Hokage Rakiyo Uchiha and his escort. Usually one would assume that the man would invite a chick but it seems he prefers security over some good after party sex. You can imahine my surprise when Ryoga-sama appeared in front of my door minutes after my return froma mission just to tell me that I had been requested to escort the Hokage to this shitty event. Simply annoying. 

Acknowledging that I can?t escape from this miserable event, I proceed to get dressed for the "mission" but not without giving a glance at the mirror where I can clearly observe the image of the kind of monster I have become; with this kind of body there is no way I can forget my sins, I don?t even know how those prostitues I tend to hire have the guts to do it with me under these circumstances I don?t know what would be sadder, they feeling pity for me or having some sort of fetish for underaged clients. Hopefully they don?t have a fetish for scars. Hurrying so I arrive to the meeting point, I put on all of these things that by the way, I forgot to tell, were granted to me by Rakiyo-sama himself. Me looking awesome won?t really make the place I am going to less boring though. To end it all, I hide a ninjato among my clothes and a  seven shots gun I obtained from Takao-san not long ago, and I finally leave my house. 



It didn?t take that much time to reach the place one big ass building, from the main gate you can see all the people that has gahered just to flatter that blonde piece of meat as if she were some otherworldly being...pathetic. As get to the entrance, we are allowed to get in without a single problem and then I can feel all the eyes getting fixed on us. It was not unusual, indeed it was expected since I am walking behind the most important man of the village along with the host of this party. There?s admiration and curiosity, and of course there?re some distrustful gazes directed at me, looks that I counter with a mix between bored, disinterested or deadly glares. Not all of the guests are from Konoha but those who are must have heard about me, the shame of the Uchiha clan, a lucky loser who barely managed to pass and become a chunin unlike the main character of the night apparently. As we walk forward I can perceive with my nose the scent of a few familiar characters but I don?t really give a damn.

As the commotion for Rakiyo-sama?s arrival starts to fade, we go directly to where the man of the night and father of tonight?s star is. The Hokage starts a small chit chat with the man and introduces me, there is no need to tell you what the introduction was like since it wasn?t different from back at the party where...whatever, you get it. Once I have made the wealthiest man of the country, and maybe the world, know of my existence, I am ordered to look around the place as if I were a fucking dog and that bothers me. And then, out of nowhere she appeared, the ruckus that caused her presence in the hall full of important guests was annoying. 

I see all of those people getting close to her, whispering, flattering the blonde. What is there to congratulate her about? Did she became chunin for pulling a TV Drama in the forest and be eaten by a dragon after that? Ridiculous.

I frown to those actions.

Did those people ever thought of shutting their traps, stop making those fake remarks, soulless smiles and think that the world didn?t revolve around appereances? That they were just part of a shiny pink illusion that will break down once they are not capable of whiping their asses with bills? This is disgusting, I am just in the middle of a crowd of hypocrites but what I wondered the most was, does that foolish girl even liked this? Did she liked being flattered even though she knew all of it was a farce? My gray orbs fix on her and I am forced to admit it, she is beautiful and that?s something no one will ever be able to deny yet I can only sigh once I see her expression: she was putting up a front just like the rest of people here but you didn?t have to be a genius to notice that she wasn?t happy at all. 

"This is stupid."


----------



## Hero (Dec 31, 2014)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
   _The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
   ~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 8)_ ~

Takashi  and Ren faced each other down, waiting for the jounin to signal them to  start the match. The stage was the chuunin exams and somehow Takashi  had Ren as his opponent. Apparently the match ups were supposed to be  random, but that wasn't looking like the case this particular afternoon.  Blazing above, the searing sun mirrored the heat of the tension on the  ground. Ren's body was writhing with excitement. Finally, he could fight  Takashi and put a serious hurting on the boy. Although he knew himself  to be the superior ninja, Ren wasn't going to take Takashi lightly  because Takashi wasn't any ordinary ninja, in fact he was a medical  ninja. However he was a medical ninja that aced his entry exam into the  Sakura Medical Academy. That alone speaks volumes and is a testament to  his medical skill becaues only Tsunade and Sakura accomplished that in  the school's history.  It also made Ren smirk a bit because that meant  Takashi could certainly drag Edie and Ryoko in medical ninjutsu. 

On  top on being a medical ninja, Takashi also possessed a boss summon in  his disposable that dwarfed the Katsuyu hidden away in the Humid Bone  Forest. It was ridiculous to think that a scrub like Takashi could get  control on a summon like Katsumi. Not only was Katsumi massive with  dimensions of 60 meters high and occupying an area of 207,000 square  meters, it had unimaginable regeneration abilities.  Prior to the match,  Ren looked up Katsumi's profile and discovered the purple cushion  starfish contained regeneration capabilities on a subatomic level. That  fact alone was terrifying because it meant that Katsumi would be  completely erased by a full powered jinton and reassemble. Having  immortality, no matter your ninja rank, automatically made you more  dangerous. The facts were on the table, but Ren still could accept them.  Maybe Takashi was more of a competent ninja than he was giving the  blonde credit for? Instead of letting this idea run away with him, Ren  prepared himself for battle to test Takashi first hand.

"Begin!"  shouted the proctor at the top of his lungs. Immediately to avoid the  potential crossfire, the jounin leaper from the ring and back to the  stands. The crowd erupted into a rambunctious roar. It was such a treat  to have Ren and Takashi face each other first in the line of genins to  fight because it was no secret that they were rivals. Even if it wasn't  outright confirmed by the boys themselves, the crowd always pinned  people as rivals if two individuals didn't get along. Ren was well known  by the audience for his other fantastic showings and just being a  natural. He was calm and cool and all the young boys wanted to be like  him. He was like Sasuke before he went batshit crazy and many people  found that attractive. Takashi on the other hand was modest and  extremely attractive. Ren wasn't an ugly kid, but compared to Takashi's  looks, Ren had a butter face. The differences between the boys caused  rifts between the female ninja in konoha. Was it going to be bad boy Ren  or sweet bring me home to your mother and have her leave your daddy for me Takashi?

Even  the rich were highly invested in the young men's fight. Ren was favored  to Ren because he was Ren, but few risky gamblers placed a lot of money  on Takashi. One better placed his bet on Takashi because he remembered  hearing tales of how his great great grandfather placed a bet on Neji  thinking he'd beat Naruto, but lost everything. However the man didn't  learn too much because despite betting on the underdog this time around,  he still bet everything from his virgin daughter to his home and life  savings. Onlookers around the man hoped he struck it big because no one  was looking forward to hear about a potential suicide on the 6am news tomorrow morning.

Back  on the field, Ren and Takashi were engaged in the hottest of taijutsu.  It was five minutes into the match and no one had landed a hit yet.  Although no one had landed a hit, the fight was entirely one sided. Ren  controlled the battle like he was the ring master of a circus. Takashi  was left unable to respond to Ren's relentless attacks and was only able  to defend himself. A massive grin creeped across Ren's face as he could  see victory before his eyes

"Chidori Nagashi." The blue haired boy as his raiton jutsu unfolded for everyone to see. Three bolts from Ren's most powerful offensive jutsu collided with Takashi's flesh giving him third degree burns on contact. The blonde boy yelped like a wounded puppy as he was sent careening across the arena. Instinctively Ren chased his opponent's body and planned to put an end to him before he hit the ground. Although he couldn't kill Takashi before he was stopped by the proctor, he could certainly put an end to his ninja career.

"Hitoshirenu  Tsume." Ren said as he raised his arm in the air. The Hokage quickly  jumped out of his seat at this point in the fight. The most powerful man  in Konoha knew exactly what Ren planned to do with that technique and  it was absolutely devilish. Ren had planned to severe Takashi's chakra  network at his spine disconnecting his lower half from his upper half.  If this technique made contact, Takashi's hope of ever fighting again  would be squashed. "To think you couldn't last 10 minutes against me"  Ren scoffed, "You're over!". Just as Ren had caught up to Takashi's  flying body to deliver the blow, Takashi's eyes flew open and the boy  launched a counter attack.

Water senbons flew from Takashi's  mouth like a machine gun. Ren who was directly above Takashi barely  managed to move his head back before it was impaled by hundreds of water  needles. Although he was quick to dodge, Ren didn't evade the attack  completely unscathed. A few of the needs sliced his cheek and a couple  actually passed through his throat and esophagus. Thankfully no vitals  were hit because the match could have been over then. Takashi performed a  back flip and graciously landed on his feet. Immediately he went to  work and started to heal himself with his water release mystical palm  variant. Ren was crouched similarly on the opposite side of the field  completely bewildered. There was no way Takashi could have tanked his  strongest ninjutsu and not be stunned from it, there was simply no way.  Realizing the gears turning in Ren's head, Takashi decided to let Ren on his little secret.
"I'm  a medical ninja you fool. Your little raiton or whatever it was  supposed to be, didn't fool my nervous system like you expected it to.  Back there I decided to play incapacitated so you'd come to me. Knowing  you, I figured you'd want to make the defeat personal and hurt me up  close. Taking advantage of that, I had a deadly jutsu just waiting for  you to get close."
The Hokage was up against the railing at this  point. This battle was starting to become gripping and it had him  wanting to be a little genin again. 

Ren's blood was boiling. How  dare Takashi mock his intelligence as if Ren didn't think about that  possible conclusion. Ren foresaw Takashi's plan, but didn't think of him  to be smart enough to utilize it and more over that skilled with his  nervous system that the main effect of his ninjutsu would be nulled. Ren  looked down nonchalantly and shrugged, "Well I didn't think you'd..."  before the boy could finish he had to open his eyes to evade Takashi's  assault. While Ren was thinking this was like a shounen where he could  talk in the middle of the fight, he was dead wrong. After effortlessly  dodging Takashi's attack and locking eyes with the assailant, Ren  noticed that Takashi had two bodies of water swirling around his wrists  rapidly. The two bodies of water resembled Hinata's Hyuuga's Twin Lion  fists, but in this case, the lions were dragons. Once again, Ren's smile  spread across his face as this time he admired his opponents abilities  from afar. Ren started to form handseals to launch an attack, but he was  too slow. Takashi was already unleashing another attack upon the boy  and this time, using his boil release kekkei genkai to send steam dragon  flying in Ren's direction.

​


----------



## Hero (Dec 31, 2014)

The Scalding Steam Dragon Bullet sent by Takashi was massive in size and by Ren's calculations, at least twice the size of the one utilized by Mei Terumi. "Evading this should be easy enough" Ren spoke with high confidence. However this confidence was soon washed away when Takashi formed the tiger handseal. Upon this hand sign, the scalding steam dragon bullet split off into 6 more scalding steam dragon bullets. Ren was utterly shocked. They were only genin. How did Takashi have such mastery of such jutsu? 

High up in the stands, the Mizukage was drunk and shouting in delight. "What a magnificent display of jutsu. The level of mastery in astonishing in this boy. I don't even think I've achieved that level of complexity in my own boil release!". Having no other choice, Ren quickly activated his rendan to barely escape the range of Takashi's fearsome jutsu. Once again, Ren was sloppy in his evasion and his backside made contact with one of Takashi's steam dragons. The pain that swept over Ren's body was unbearable. The 15 year old genin let out a scream and fell to the ground immobilized. Most members of the audience felt sick to their stomach at the sight of Ren's injuries. Even though he didn't come into that much contact with the steam dragon, it made contact enough that it had melted Ren's clothes into his flesh and caused the skin on his neck to pile slightly on his shoulders. The boy was literally melting. About 20 meters away, Takashi smiled to himself "Silly Ren, the reason that steam inflicts more damage has to with what happens when the gas changes back to a liquid. As the steam comes into contact with your skin, the molecules slow back down and become a liquid. You add this heat from the change of gas to a liquid plus the original 100?, and you will get a worse burn. A burn from water would only be 100?, but the burn from steam is 100? in addition to the exothermic reaction."

Thinking it was time to properly end this match, Takashi summoned Katsumi in a handheld size. The young shinobi hurled his summon in the direction of Ren and performed a series of hand signs. In a matter of seconds, the one Katsumi became a thousand Katsumi flying at dangerous speeds towards him. The Hokage looked at the jutsu and tried to figure out where the familiarity came from. In a few seconds, the answer for his nostalgia became clear. This jutsu bore resemblance to Lord Third's jutsu with shuriken. However, Takashi's seemed to be more deadly because Katsumi's 5 arms were sharper than any ninja tool he had seen. Just when he thought he had a good judgment on Takashi's skill, the young boy surprised him again. The entire time while the various Katsumi were flying towards Ren, Takashi was weaving hand signs at an incredible speed. First from his mouth came the fire element. After the fire element came the wind element. After the wind element came his boil release. These various launched attacks were directed at Katsumi to be delivered to Ren. One by one, the thousands of Katsumi clones picked up fire, wind, or boil release to add to the potency of the jutsu. Despite being a genin, Takashi had significantly elevated the difficultly of Lord Third's technique.

Ren  lay motionless on the ground unable to move due to the pain. At this point, all the poor shinobi could do was watch as mini Katsumis spun at him at a high rate of speed carrying one of three elements. Due to Katsumi spinning at such a fast rate, the elements they carried started to take on the summon's shape and form blades of either fire, wind, or steam. Even some Katsumi used water of their own to create water blades. Realizing the match to be over and the intent of the technique was to obviously kill, the Hokage intervened. Normally a jounin was expected to stop the fight, but there was no way a jounin was stopping a technique of this caliber. Being the Hokage and an Uchiha, forming handseals for his Great Fire Destruction. Not wanting Katsumi to get hurt, Takashi commanded his partner to return, leaving him alone to counter the Hokage's fire ninjutsu. Takashi weaved a hand sign and used Yagura's mirror technique. From the mirror came a large body of flame to match the Hokage's. Since the flames were of equal strength, they both devoured each other.

Now with the match clearly over, the medical team got Ren off the ground and rushed him to the hospital. Meanwhile since the Hokage was already on the ground, he decided to do the honors of announcing Takashi as the clear victor for the match. However what was said next surprised Takashi, "Young man, you displayed excellent battle skills showing you are more than a capable shinobi. Clearly you aren't a mere genin and I believe you could give a Kage level shinobi such as myself a good fight, if not even defeat me. It is because of this and I say this with much honor sir, you are now the H-...". Before the Hokage could get his words out, the dream ended.

Takashi sat up from his sleeping bag bitter. The young boy flung himself into his pillow in an attempt to go to sleep so he could hear the Hokage's words, but nothing worked. It always sucked to have such a fantastic dream but have it end on such a sour note. Not wanting for the mass good majority of the dream to be forgotten or trampled upon, Takashi decided to leave it as is and forget the cliffhanger ending. When he emerged from his tent, he found Kisei up waking for him.
"...It seems you are finally awake, Hatekeda-san; Might I speak to your summon now?". Takashi looked at the boy curiously. He figured he must have had questions last night that were directed at Katsumi but were unable to ask them.

Biting his thumb and smearing the blood on his opposite palm, Takashi performed the normal ritual of summoning his partner. In an instant, Katsumi lay in front of them in all his majesty.
"Go on Kisei-san, have at it." Takashi encouraged his teammate as he awaited the questions. Normally he would just leave, but Takashi was curious about Kisei's questions. What did he possibly have to ask?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2014)

*Ren | *_Rainbow Sky Eel_
​Ren had woken up at 4 AM to the sound of snoring in one of the distant tents, giving an annoyed grunting sound as he removed himself from the sleeping bag and opened his eyes. The sun was starting to rise now, peeking through the synthetic walls of the tent, although there was still a somewhat frigid chill in the air.

He promptly decided that sleeping was no longer possible and left the warmth of his tent. It was quite cold now, he realised as he exhaled a small cloud of vapor. It made sense, though. The group might have left the mountains, but the Land of Stone was never a particularly warm country, even in the summer. Ren turned around to look at the surrounding tents and the surrounding forestry, then nonchalantly turned back around. 

“Guess I’ll do some scouting up ahead,” he spoke aloud, before disappearing into the trees ahead.

---

The Houki travelled through the forest for roughly ten minutes. He knew this because it had taken around the same time to get back to the camp at this exact same pace after setting up shuriken traps last night. His lanterns were scattered around further ahead, with one left at the camp, with the exception of his primary lighthouse which he kept close by him. When Ren was sure that he had arrived at the last rig, he stopped and reached into his briefcase for a dagger. 

“You can come out now,” Ren said lazily.

The ambush sprung itself almost immediately. 

A rain of shuriken and kunai burst forth from the shadows and bushes; sharp blurs of motion as they zeroed in on their target. With a popping sound, the Houki clan shield manifested itself in the air, deflecting the projectiles before disappearing again. A second wave came soon after, but Ren quickly jumped away from his branch and onto the forest floor before the projectiles could hit him. 

“_When did you notice us?_” 

It was a coarse, gruff sound; obviously annoyed, but with a suppressed curiosity at the same time. Probably the leader of the group, Ren reckoned from the way the others stayed silent.

“As soon as I got out of my tent. I thought I’d do my team a favour and lure you guys away from the camp,” the Chūnin replied smugly. 

“T_hen you should know you’re completely outnumbered, kid. We dismantled all your little traps on the way here, as well,_” the man replied with an equal level of confidence in his voice. 

“_Just hand over all your information and supplies, and we’ll make sure to give you a quick death._”

“You can outnumber me all you want, but whatever you multiply it by, zero is still zero,” Ren shrugged, then waved his hand through the air. The second trap was sprung. 

“*Sōshūjin.*”

At first, nothing happened. Silence. Then the first cry of pain came. Another followed soon after, and then another, until a slow crescendo of pain began to echo through the patch of forest. Six bodies fell down from the trees, landing on the dirt in front of Ren with a dull thud. Each of their backs were pin-cushioned with shuriken and kunai.

Ren looked up, his eyes glowing in the darkness as they peered straight towards the leader of the group. “Still think you can take me on?” 
​


----------



## Kei (Dec 31, 2014)

_
When God's Play
The Dog and The Bird_​
Kyo looked up at the sky, the smell of rain in the air, filled his veins and eased his mind. He needed a storm, a long and powerful one. One that would be able to tear this world from its very foundation and leave nothing but rumble that storm that he wanted to take to Iwa, and to anyone who questioned his rule, and his name.  A storm that no one would question, no one cross, and a storm that could tear apart anything, that power eh wanted. That power is what he thought about every day since the pope left the clan. 

Ever since then there was a thick blanket that wrapped around the Fennikkusu compound, a blanket filled with shame and one that they couldn?t fight off. Though they had to wear it, and wear it they will, even the elders that were still alive and kicking couldn?t say anything when Zo explained their situation.  Kyo felt the wind blow harshly against his hair and when he opened his eyes, he saw Sosuke standing in front of him. 

?What is it?? Kyo asked sharply

Sosuke looked at his cousin before maneuvering his head somewhere else, ushering Kyo to follow him.  He understood and went to the side of his cousin as they begun to walk. If anyone from outside the clan looked at Sosuke and Kyo, they would nearly look the same age. The way they carried themselves, the way they looked, expressed maturity with every step, but it was only something that came along with the title they had. They gave up the right to be children, to be teenagers, or young adults, for the sake of the village, for the sake of their clan, they were born into adulthood.

Kyo eyes looked around the whole compound, before resting his eyes on the spider lily garden. Each flower stood strong despite the wreckage, they were bright red and radiant, and for a second Kyo smiled. His mother would be happy once she woke up and saw them?.

?They are still beautiful as ever.? Sosuke looked at the flowers for a minute, ?I can?t believe they stood that wreckage.?

Kyo smiled weakly as he thought about his mother, ?Every ounce of my mother?s being went into those flowers?They wouldn?t crumble so easily.?

Kyo turned to Sosuke, his face was cold as steal despite having that slight opening, because he already knew what was going to happen next. And Sosuke knew he knew, and it made his face turn away in shame.

?The clans that are following us are slowly crumbling in support. The Atoka clan and Tooke clan have already expressed displeasure of the situation.? Sosuke noted, ?Soma has already went out to talk to them, but it already obvious on what has been displeasing them.?

Kyo jaws clench but he took a deep breath, ?The Atoka clan and the Tooke clan have recently came under our protection, they are children complaining they have not received attention.?

?That is true.?​
Sosuke didn?t say anything else, but Kyo prepared ushering Sosuke to say more, and Sosuke looked at Kyo with worry in his eyes.

?They?ve been talking to other clans under our name, to get them to revoke their support.?
​Kyo eyes widen, ?What!??

?I requested Eckert clan to come talk to us, an old clan that has supported us from your mothers reign, but that was a weeks ago.? Sosuke ran his hand behind his hair, ?That is true for any clan at this point, except for those who blindly follow us and pledge their allegiance to us.?

?And how many are those??

?4?.4 out of the original 20 that backed our name.?​
Kyo eyes widen as Sosuke had cast his eyes back at Kyo, and that blanket became a brick over Kyo?s chest. A brick that threaten to break his ribs, and for a minute the world seemed to hate him. Without those names to support them, they would be dust to the wind, and the leg they stood upon would crumble. 

?Don?t let the people get the whiff of this.? Kyo thought quickly, ?They don?t need that right about now. Someway, somehow we need to keep this a secret away from the people, and get those four here at the compound.?

?It?s already done, and they are waiting for you Kyo. They arrived at different times, and I made sure it was at the dead of night. No one knows they are here.?​
Kyo smiled, ?Good?.?

Sosuke ruffled Kyo?s hair, ?Where would you be without me? Soma should be back by nightfall, and Keisuke and Kou have already begun to talk the elders about what they should do.?

Kyo looked at his cousin before Sosuke smiled down at him.

?We are your family Kyo, and we will always have your back, no matter what. You are our leader, but we are your support, and a lousy support system makes for a lousy leader.?

?Thanks Sosuke?.?

?Don?t thank me, it?s what family does for each other.?​


----------



## Kei (Dec 31, 2014)

_
Under the Night Sky 
Liquid Time Event
Interaction: Ryoko
_​Zyana stopped as she heard one of the alarms go off. Her whole body froze as her eyes widen, there was no way that she could have triggered that alarm. Zyana heart thump loudly in her chest as she thought about what she did, everything was perfect because she knew the layout, she knew the building, and she knew how many invisible alarms there were, but somehow  they still got triggered. With a click of her tongue, she launched herself through the vents, taking turns and that she knew would lead her to where she needed to go.

Just because the alarm went off, doesn?t mean her job was through and it didn?t mean that she had to rush home. It just meant that many people were going to get needlessly killed in her wake, if that was the case, then so be it.

The blood rushed through all parts of her body, her eyes widen, and her heart thumped so hard in her chest that she could it feel it rattle on her ribs. Like a bird in its cage it banged itself against her ribs, and Zyana smiled, a bright wide smile.

There it was! That excitement! She was living! That feeling that she only got when she was being pushed into a corner! 

The light came from the vent and she knew where she was, and almost flawlessly she burst through the vent and landed on the ground. When she looked up, she noted that she was in an office. The red light circled in the room, from the emergency light in the room. Zyana stood up and turned to the door, and there he stood, his hand on the door shaking in fear.

?You have something I want.? Zyana explained, holding out her hands to him before pointing to the shiny necklaces around his neck. It was an orb, that had a clear covering but looking inside, it was black with specks of different colors. And around that orb were golden rings, it looked like its own little planetarium

_?I can?t give it to you!?_​
Zyana cocked her head. That was the first, because many people would have begged her to take anything in exchange for their lives. Though this was the first when someone was protecting something, Zyana for a minute let the emotion of confusion line her face and he caught it.

_?This holds too much power to let to anyone get their hands on it! And I know who hired you too! So I definitely won?t give it to you.?_​
Zyana was extremely confused but he went on, _?This has the power of the gods! If you join me then you can have this power too! You don?t need to give it to those dirty religious zealots! Who believe they can summon and control god! We can do this together, and only thing you have to do is just join me.?_

He slowly let his guard down before smiling as the girl didn?t answer him, and as he turned to open the door, Zyana launched herself at him, covering his mouth with her hand and burying a needle so deep into his back. 

"I don't know who or what you are talking about." Zyana whispered in his ear, "But I was paid upfront. And my god is money."

The needle elongated and pierced his heart, Zyana grabbed the necklace, before the door swung open and the man?s body fell to the ground.

When she looked up she was greeted with a surprise expression?.

And the blaring sirens of the emergency alarms going off?


----------



## Laix (Dec 31, 2014)

EDIE NAKANO
♔
_______________________________​ 
Pushing through the ocean of people, coming closer and closer towards me was the person who would save me from this sea of strangers. As they got closer and closer, my eyebrows raised from curiosity began to rest and my mouth reverted back to its blank expression. 

I don't know who I was expecting but it wasn't them. It was Kirisaki Shinkō, a girl I hadn't seen since the Invasion of Fuzengakure and someone who had always sat comfortably on the line between friend and foe. I could tell she was approaching me, probably to make small talk or offer congratulations. 

My frown was instinctive - it was the natural reaction I had to seeing Kirisaki. It was a defensive frown, one that often came before an insult or a judgement. As my lips parted with the spiteful words about to escape, I stopped myself. It was a struggle, but I stopped. I realized that such a bitchy attitude was directly tied to my immaturity and the negative perceptions of me that I despise. 

What if I wasn't rude to Kirisaki? I don't have to like her but I don't have to be rude to her. Why couldn't I just accept her gratitude with a smile? Maybe even return some of my own? The darkest part of me began to question where on earth this came from, a question I couldn't provide an answer to. I haven't the faintest idea what brought this sudden thought on but I'm going to run with it.

I'm tired of just being the bitch with the credit card. _If you want to be treated like an adult Edie, you need to act like one_.

"Edie!" 

Kirisaki let a sigh of relief escape from making it through the heavy crowds alive. I wasn't even charge of the invites so I have no idea how many people were invited, but it's enough to fill out my spacious estate.

"Kirisaki. Thank you for coming." Brushing my preened locks over my bare shoulders, my pearl earrings dangled with my movements and reflected the beauty of the moon. However, this isn't what pushed the girl into a state of shock.

Gosh, it's a weird feeling to admit but she was _surprised_ at how nice I was being. To be honest, I'm _just as surprised_.

"Oh, you're... You're welcome."

There was an awkward pause between us, only interrupted by a waiter passing carrying a tray of champagne glasses. I took two, handing one to Kirisaki and keeping the other for myself. After a couple sips from each of us, Shinkō finally broke the silence with a predictable topic.

"Look, I didn't want to jinx it or anything but is there a reason you're being so... nice?"

This was going to be hard. I couldn't provide an explanation. The only thought that came into my mind was to do something completely out of character but strangely satisfying in the end.

"Yeah. I've been thinking... I think that it's time I changed things up a bit," I began, trying to retain some of my sass so I didn't come off as a complete bore. I still wanted to be _me_, I didn't want that point to be missed. "It gets boring constantly pointing out the truth about others. Some would call it 'bitchy' but I'm just being honest."

She raised an eyebrow, confused.

"Sorry, I don't follow?"

"Tsk. What I'm saying is, you're still a man-stealing whore but I'm not going to let you know all the time." Shit, my cheeks were blushing! My eyes bounced to the ground, avoiding eye contact. "Maybe I'll only remind you when I'm mad or you've done something stupid. Maybe I'll try and be... _courteous_."

"Ahhh... I see!"

She had a tone to her voice that I didn't like at all. What was she thinking?

"You see what!?"

"I see what you're saying. Basically, you want to be nice but don't want to admit to me that you're going to be nice because you think it'll make you look pathetic or something. You're a transparent person, Edie Nakano."

"S-Shhu---"

"Nuh uh uh! Aren't you going to be "courteous?""

Damn this man-stealing street-corner-whoring whore!

"... _Shuppadoo!_"

"_Shuppadoo?_ Bwahahahaha!!" With a snort, Kirisaki burst out laughing, ridiculing my attempts to mask my true words. I couldn't help but laugh along with her, albeit under my breath with the lightest smirk on my face.

From there, we ended up talking for a few minutes. Most of it was about the Chūnin Exams and remembering certain events from our intertwined pasts, such as when we took on the Three Wicked Witches of Konoha or when her Church helped arrange my mother and brother's funerals. I couldn't believe it but I felt like we was actually _bonding_. The need to insult her was all but gone. I mean, I was still a bit away from going shopping with her or something like that but I wasn't about to say something rude. 

We'd been through more together than we liked to admit. In fact, seeing as we met before we were even teenagers, that would make Kirisaki one of my oldest acquaintances. 

Taking another sip of her drink, Kirisaki suddenly switched to a new topic.

"Say, did you here about what happened at the-"

Before she could finish, a tall man dressed in a sharp black suit with his eyes covered by a matching masquerade mask grabbed her by the arm and yanked her away. It seemed like she recognized him so I didn't go about calling the guards but he did seem slightly familiar. Maybe it was his spiky blonde hair or his large muscles defined through his suit. 

Hmm, whatever. Tonight wasn't the night to dwell, tonight was the night to move forward and free myself from all the troubles that have crippled me as of late. 

Thank you Kirisaki Shinkō, you've inspired me to wear a smile on my face. You'll never hear this from me, but I'm grateful.

Meanwhile, it turns out the stranger that nabbed Kirisaki was indeed a familiar face.

Pulled through the crowds, Kirisaki found herself being taken to the edges of the hall, the dark shadows where people could move about undetected. He took her around a corner and through a pair of glass doors, ending up on a balcony overlooking the Nakano Manor's hillside view. The midnight breeze brushed their hair and glazed their cheeks red from the cold.

Instead of fighting back however, Kirisaki was giggling like a little schoolgirl for she knew exactly who had taken her away. It was a strange ability of hers, being able to know who someone was just from the feel of their hands. His were large and brutish, capable of wrapping around her entire forearm with ease. They were the hands that belonged to the man over a foot taller than her, the one who was like her guard that always made her feel safe.

That is why she didn't feel in danger when he took her away. In fact, she felt even safer.

Removing his mask, he pulled her close and gifted her a kiss.

​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 31, 2014)

*Taneda Senju*
The Nakano Manor, Konohagakure

_Emancipation of All: Part I_

----------​
This was a lot of people.

Taneda Senju sat on the steps of the illustrious Nakano Manor as the events of the gala began to unfold, watching the sea of people ebb and flow, offering a wide range of conversation from the most insignificant small talk to perhaps mergers. Everyone was right there, in front of him, but the look behind his glasses was glazed, distant, dazed. They might as well have been stars he was inspecting from the lens of a telescope. He was right there with them, but his mind at least a world apart from the atmosphere here.

The Senju absently siphoned a champagne flute from a passing member of the wait staff as they glided by, one hand cupping his chin, his elbow propped up on his knee. He'd had a lot going on lately...a lot to deal with, but even this seemed stale. Strange, even. He hadn't gone to Makoto's funeral; he hadn't even seen Ren since the conclusion of that mission. Despite what he'd told the sole surviving member of a very powerful bloodline, he hadn't even touched the seeds he'd been given in the wake of the Red Ribbon Incident. He'd stopped training...his assignments and research projects with the Research and Development Division were piling up, and he'd been ignoring his lessons on etiquette and behavior from his Senju patrons. He'd stopped visiting the Hidas at their compound...and he wasn't even keeping up with his sensei, Yoshitsune. 

His suit was a nice affair though; he was dressed to the nines, but it clashed with his demeanor. As he looked out over those assembled, he couldn't even recall if he'd truly ever known Edie. Sure he'd done one mission with her, and he'd seen her footage while going over Exam tapes but...did that really matter, in the end? It was a wonder she'd been promoted at all, but it wasn't too hard to believe Mr. Nakano could pull strings if he needed to for his daughter. A quick sip from the glass as he closed his eyes, and then simply thought. Truth be told, he wasn't used to this sort of emotion piling up. Having to acclimate to being a Senju when he'd grown accustomed to the Hida way of life...Makoto's loss, the attack on Fuzen, and dealing with the burden of continuing Yue's family line. And maybe throw in being apart of a high level jailbreak. There seemed to be a point now where he couldn't just...shake it all off. It was heavy. It stuck. It was staying with him. And all the smiles in the room, real, fake, plastic, or otherwise, couldn't do anything to settle that. In a room filled with energy, laughter, good fortune, wealth, and riches, Taneda felt as isolated as the days before Yoshitsune had found him. When he'd still been a data point underneath that lab. This was what he'd told himself he'd never go back to. And it didn't stop. It would suck him dry before it was done.

"...am I depressed?" he whispered to himself, the first he'd spoken since Makoto's death. The nearly empty champagne glass slipped from his fingers and shattered as it hit the ground, spilling the last remaining gulp on the ground as well. He rose as some of the help hurried over to clean it up and see if he was alright. "I'm...fine," he murmured as he waved them off absently, and then began to wade into the crowd of people gathered to celebrate Edie's promotion.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 31, 2014)

_Rosuto Ivery: The Pale Moonlight Arc_
Nakano Gala​
Her vision, her eyes, something about it radiated a sort of aura Rosuto could reflect upon. Her silence, the sway from right to left and back again bellowed to those who trained themselves in their fields. Crossing his arms, the young heiress had it all. Fame, wealth, friends, fans and even a family. Thing the rogue lacked, and yet her eyes protruded a sorrow so implicit, it even took the rouge moments to witness it entirely. He lowered his view. Thinking of the possibility of someone who sat at the throne of the world, someone who had it all within's arms reach, and yet that expression roamed across her features. A part of Rosuto began to boil, something like this... 

When was the last time they met? When was the last time they truly spoke? Rosuto began to ponder the idea, and he concluded that there was never a time. Almost a year had passed and many things are still a mystery. The Edie Nakano he met long ago was a spoiled loudmouth, the one he confront on the battlefield was a nuisance. And the one of now... Well he couldn't tell. Has she grown? Or has she merely become a large version of her prior self? 

On the corner of his vision, it was none other than the Uchiha that lead the assault of Eien Machi. There, the already festering anger grew large, to the point his hand gripped under his own force. The only method to hold back any action that could potentially ruin the night. But still, to be greeted to his sight... Questioning once again his purpose. Why was he here? Standing a midst the people whom he caused so much trouble for? Why would he bother? Normally he would be doing something else, something that would proceed his plans further, but now those were placed in a halt because of a celebration of a brat whom got promoted to Chuunin? 

Eien Machi laid in rubble because of him, because of his incompetence. And now he's redeeming that by assisting a Gala? What was he thinking... However, the purpose of tonight... Everything will become clear soon. Everything will begin to radiate in his favor, or so he hoped. His lips pressed together, a side-effect to his thoughts. Turning his sight back towards the Nakano, there she was speaking to yet another familiar face. 

Kirisaki, another of the many he had met upon his travels. The immortal. Something about her sight however, had caused him to cross his arms in thought, no emotion ran across, no thought polluted him. Only a silence so extravagant, he merely enjoyed it. Their chatter began, and soon yet another came and swept her away, which Rosuto's eyes merely followed to the distance. Raiken, yet another immortal. 

"I've stood still for too long."

He said to himself as if to convince him otherwise. Nothing has changed. That's why tonight, although he had been sent as an anchor for the Pope, even though tonight the clothes he wore did not depict the Rosuto, he thought himself to be, it still depicts the Rosuto who not long ago had promised to change the world by ending it. It doesn't change the extremist nature of his words and actions. It doesn't sway away the fact that many had fallen at his name, and that every step it laced with the blood of everyone that has fallen. His soul had tainted itself long before the questions began to arise, long before the doubt settled. And even though at this very moment something as simple as the sigh of Akaya Uchiha might trample his mood, or the view of Edie Nakano might just birth more question. Or even why the sight of Kirisaki and Raiken merely leaves him null of any thought. 

It didn't change that tonight was another step, another time, another moment in his path to achieving what he's been striving for. And even though, tonight he was the Pope's guest. It doesn't erase the fact that he's still Rosuto Ivery, The Rogue.


----------



## Laix (Dec 31, 2014)

FIRST BLOOD
- "TASTE'S DELICIOUS, DOESN'T IT?" -

What was this conundrum?

This paradox, this impossible event that brought an expression of intense shock to her face was something that couldn't be comprehended.

After defeating the target's guards, he retreated to his office where he desperately locked the door and tried to call for help. Confident in her kill, Ryoko didn't even bother running after him; She opted for a casual stroll, swinging an ancient spear plucked from one of the display cabinets.

As she reached out to grab the door handle, her first shock was when the door fell open with the pressure of a body on top.

The second shock was whose body that was, and the third was whom was stood behind.

Her target had been murdered by someone else.

Initial thoughts suggested suicide but that was the denial talking. Ryoko was in complete and utter denial that this event had occurred, that her target was currently lying at her feet with blood pouring from his back. Her eyes followed up from his body, landing at the feet of the assailant and trailing up to their face. She saw the sharp suit they were wearing, assuming it was a male until she saw their slim waist and soft bust. Cocoa skin, sharp eyes and the same confident smirk on her face that Ryoko wore just minutes ago.

This girl had stolen her kill. The situation that seemed to be going so well in her favour, the target who was a dead man walking. He was indeed a dead man walking but she wasn't the executioner.

What a cruel twist of fate. Ryoko couldn't believe her first kill as an assassin, something that would be the first step towards her life goal was taken from her by none other than this girl who looked much younger than her.

"What have you done?" She whispered, her voice coarse from the pain of losing. "_What have you done? What have you done?_ What have you done..." Over and over again to the point where Ryoko was asking herself. With panic she brushed her hair away from her forehead, sweat dripping down her temple. This was the real Ryoko coming forth; the prodigy that was afraid of failure. The badass wall she constantly wore ever since being imprisoned was being broken apart by this sudden twist. 

"I can't believe this. You really just swooped in and... _And..._" Ryoko began to pace in the doorway, clutching her hair as her eyes glared at the floor. As the museum alarms blared through the halls, that was the last thing  on Ryoko's mind. The assassin cocked her head, the smirk not even close  to fading. 

Then, an idea popped into her head. The Byakugan active and her eyes white with fury, Ryoko looked up at the thief and let their eyes lock in contact.

"It's only fair that I kill you in exchange for what you took from me! A life for a life, that seems fair, doesn't it?"​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 31, 2014)

_Kenta_
_A Bridge to the Desolate Future: Eien Machi's Attack_​
Bodies now plagued the roads with blood, while homes were rampaged and destroyed, landscapes vesting the color crimson, Kenta had now been exposed to the sight of murder. While Kai became tried, her feet weighing her down and her breath forcing to reach her, they had stopped half way and hid themselves withing the shadows. Upon withing the moment that she placed down, the child Kenta began to snoop around with his vision, tailoring the surrounding, all sinking in rather immediately, his anxiety began to brew when the structures that he once knew were now reduced to slight rubble. The sky, dark as it was, now glistened with the brilliance moonlight. No stars adorned the sky, just the lone moon that spectated the earth, Kenta fear what could become if he lowered his sights. The recollection of  recent events had led him to believe that what he was about to witness would be what his sister and father wanted to hide from him ever since this escape commenced. The rainy night had now simmered and chill that grew ever prevalent on his spine wasn't of the breeze that loomed across these streets, but of the eeriness of the situation that was at hand. 

Finally, grasping the will to lower his vision, the image of before came again, just that this time, while his sister scouted the area a few paced in front, did he witness as shinobi that swung his arm across the space between him and a citizen, upon that, like if time had almost slowed entirely to halt, the throat of set citizen began to open, spreading and soon flooding his clothing with blood. A reservoir of his own life force drowned him, trying to leave out a cry for help, the man's eyes soon drifted to behind his head, and the strength that led him to stand was lost and he met the earth with a swift thump. At this moment, when Kenta witnessed death for the first time in his life, the silence of that which coveted the area had been broken by his howls of fear. Eyes widen to their apex. The man soon turned and witnessed the boy's screams, instinctively, the body silenced himself, the tears that ran across his eyes, fear made incarnate, adored his grimace with a layer of frailness which had been shattered just seconds ago. 

Turning, Kenta began to run towards his sister, his sister noted his wails and from behind she witnessed the man chasing after his little brother. Like a lion defending its cub, the fear that once restricted her had been emancipated. Her feet rushed towards her brother's and she grasped him in her arms. The Shinobi closing the gap had rose his arm and swung downwards, quickly she stepped to the side, managing only to get cut to the arm, the pain began to settle and her tears soon flowed, but standing she clenched her brother ever closer and she began to run. Strafing down towards the side, tumbling the trash cans and shelves that stood in her way merely to serve as obstacles for the incoming Shinobi. However, to the enemy, this was merely as if adding water to a fishbowl. You were merely just making him fulfill something his training had told him to beat. 

Leaping over it, closing the gap before swinging another time, missing due to the sharp turn she had just given. Slipping away once more at a juncture, soon turning heavily once more there stood a small entrance to a basement. She placed, Kenta down and began to try and pry its door open. Her arm pained her, but the door was stuck. However with a little force it could open. 

_"Come on! Come on! Come on! Please, open!"_

"Kai-nee... that man... That man killed someone."

Kenta who was still in disbelief couldn't react to the situation, the image ran across his mind like a tornado, destroying all the concepts that had been introduced to him prior to this day. All the lessons about life and how essential it was to humans. The talk about a soul, and how a man could easily take away a life. The simpleness of it all began to dawn on his shoulder, the gruesomeness of the action... Everything made a play into the situation. The man spotted them, gripping his weapon ever tighter he began to move to their location. Kai witnessed him, and Kenta began to shiver at sighting of set man.

_"Kenta! Listen to me! We need to hurry and open the door!"_

"H-He's coming after me, Kai-nee! He's going to kill me too!"

_"Kenta, I need to you to-" _

Before she knew it the man had grasped her by her shoulder and threw her to the wall opposite to the them, stepping on her chest to pin her down, the pressure of his feet began to take affect as her breath canceled. She couldn't breath properly, her words tried their hardest to be heard, grabbing his feet, trying to overwhelm his strength to get him off. The man stood there, witnessing her struggle, no expression crossing his features. The perfect portrayal of a man so desensitized to human life, that the action of causing another pain was familiar, no welcomed. He has accepted the treaty which to him binds him to this contract, to live knowing you would kill. As he rose his arm once more, much like before in a motion that once swung would end his sister.

_You're the man of the house now_​
"Stop it!" 

He rushed towards the man, a tackle that brought him off his sister, coughing she began to regain the air her lungs needed. The man squinted and threw the boy of him, standing, his mien now soured and angry. He walked to the child, lifting his arm, towering above him, a smile crossed his devilish grin upon witnessing the hopelessness that it was to defeat someone who couldn't fight back. Basking in its sensation the man swung his hand but before the blade could meet, the smell of gun power fulled the air, followed with the sound of a large bang. His motion had stopped entirely, his body dropped once again, Kenta was drawn a back, trembling at the sight of another dead body, this time a hole upon the skull. 

_"Dad!"_

_"Kenta, are you alright!?" _

He rushed a woman by his side. 

"M-mommy?"

_"Yes, yes I'm here sweetie, everything is going to be fine."_

"Mommy, the man wanted to kill, Kai-nee... He wanted to kill me."

_"Shhh, shhh, shhh. Don't worry, he'd gone now. He can't hurt you anymore."_

The father quickly lifted them both of their feet. Walked towards his daughter and saw the wound in her arm. 

_"You gut cut. Are you going to be alright?"_

_"It's hurts... But I'll be fine. I wasn't able to find the weapon, dad."_

_"...Don't worry about it. The entrance is near, let's hurry." _


----------



## Olivia (Jan 1, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Emancipation of All
_____________________________

Seeing Edie give me a genuine smile was honestly shocking; every word that came out of her mouth was completely genuine, and while she certainty wasn't the most well mannered person around it was clear she was trying to make a change. To hear this from her so openly, and to see her admit her faults is a huge step in my opinion. She's no longer the bratty kid that will either throw money at something or try to burn it to the ground. It's strange to think this, but Edie Nakano might actually be mature. A small giggle escaped my lips but my attention was quickly catered away. 

The man wearing a mask was obviously none other than Raiken. He pulled it off and in a quick motion brought me in close and kissed me. It was a relief to have someone like Raiken here with me, it felt like I had a layer of safety added when he was around, and no matter the situation I felt comfortable. As our lips parted we just stared in each others eyes for a moment before wrapping my hands behind his head, running my fingers through his golden locks of hair.

"Say stranger, I enjoy this type of greeting, how about we do a little more."

Our lips connected again a little longer this time, as the bliss of the moment encompassed me. All the problems in the world seemed to fade away; I didn't care if anyone saw us up here or why we were even here in the first place, it was just the two of us here in our own little world. Nothing could ruin this moment. Our lips slowly drifted apart as the hulking man breathed:

"That's something I may have to accept."

Before I could go in for a third kiss Raiken's arms wrapped themselves around my body, pulling me close as his lips lay firmly on my forehead in a protective manner. The moment wasn't exactly passionate, but it felt sweet and nice. We simply stood there for what seemed like minutes on end, not letting go of one another; I wasn't sure if it was because something happened earlier or if it was because Raiken was having troubles, but he seemed more sensitive tonight than any. Gathering the strength I pushed against his suited chest and looked him in the eye.

"What's the matter Raiken?"

"Matter? Nothing is wrong."

"Is that so..."

I answered. It was clear that Raiken wasn't going to talk so maybe I had to get him to tell me indirectly. My arms made their way back to my sides and I took a fourth of a step back to at least allow a little of space between us. I wanted nothing more than to kiss and dance the night away with Raiken, but I first had to get these unsettling thoughts off my chest.

"Did we get any new leads on the Unmarked?"

Raiken stayed silent as before. I wasn't sure if it was because he didn't want to talk about it or if it was because he couldn't talk about it but I decided it was best not to push the subject too far in that direction. If I wanted him to talk I'd have to find some sort of roundabout method to doing so.

"Say...once you find the Unmarked and destroy DIVERGENT what will you do then? I mean, that's your life goal right?"

"Seriously what is up with you tonight, I -"

I gave him a persistent look, telling him that I wasn't going to let up one bit. With a look of defeat emerging on his face he let out a sigh before explaining:

"Well, once I find the Unmarked and DIVERGENT are exposed and destroyed, I suppose I...envision a more calm life. One that I hope you'll be part of."

His words hit me like a ton of bricks; it was honestly the first time that he ever said that he wanted to see us stay together for the long run. It's true that I'd say 'I love you' and such and he'd say it back, but I always felt a sort of hesitation on his side, so to hear him say something along those lines was a bit of a shock. It was clear he wasn't leaving it at this though, as he quickly rebutted:

"Besides, I've been open with my plan since the beginning. How about you? What do you plan on doing for yourself? Nothing about REMNANT or DIVERGENT or the Unmarked, just you."

This was something I never really wanted to think about, because I honestly never had a chance to think about what I want to do. My entire life until meeting Raiken had been going in a downward spiral, which was caused by a single women. If I had to say what my current goal as a shinobi would be, then it would be easier said than done.

"I...There is one person I need to delete from this world. I...I need to gain the power to do so though..."

Raiken quickly expressed worry in my statement, as his body weight shifted closer to me and the speed of his voice increased.

"Revenge is never a good path to go down, it may be that -"

"No! I'm not doing it out of revenge. That women...she brings destruction wherever she goes; she's a threat to almost everyone out there and I won't just sit on the sidelines as I watch her destroy other peoples lives as well. I wouldn't be able to live with myself if that were the case. So I'm not doing it for myself; I'm doing it for the future, for my friends who wait in harms way."

My words left a sour taste in my mouth; I had no right to be so hypocritical. I gave Zell and Aurora so much flak for saying the exact same thing that I had said. In Zell's case, Satoshi was a corrupted teenager, but he could be changed. Heck, he even started to. Aurora is borderline psychotic, killing petty thieves on the account that if they live they will cause more crime in the future. There's no way to know if they were just making a mistake or not, but that's her way of thinking since she was corrupted from a young age.

This has been my whole motif recently, and it honestly pains me to hear those same words come from my mouth. However, Thalia is a whole different beast. She is set in her ways and there is no way to change her mind. She is like a hurricane with a fixated destination, if there's some way to stop the hurricane before it reaches all the way the better for the world it will be. So yes, this was my goal, to become stronger and kill this women before all else was lost. 

"Fine, it seems like I won't be able to convince you otherwise...Well, whatever you do I'll support you in the best way I can I suppose."

A smile crossed my face as I knew, while he didn't fully agree with my reasoning, he knew that there was no way he could argue with me. I went in to give him a quick embrace when a thought popped into my head. I backed off of him with a smile on my face.

"Well...How about a dance?"

"Dance? I don't mean to disappoint Kirisaki but it's not one of my stronger suits...Besides, I don't want to embarrass you in front of all those people."

"Who said that we have to go inside? We'll just do it right out here on this balcony."

"What? But what about the music?"

"We don't need the music; we can just imagine it. Here, I'll lead."

I put a little bit of distance between the two of us, extending my hand out hoping that he'd accept.  
​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 1, 2015)

*The Legendary Rainbow Eel
Part VII*​
*Kisei*​


Hero said:


> Biting his thumb and smearing the blood on his opposite palm, Takashi performed the normal ritual of summoning his partner. In an instant, Katsumi lay in front of them in all his majesty.
> "Go on Kisei-san, have at it." Takashi encouraged his teammate as he awaited the questions. Normally he would just leave, but Takashi was curious about Kisei's questions. What did he possibly have to ask?



"...I wonder if those spikes can be shot out..." _I accidentally mutter this out loud, only to clear my throat immediately after._ "...Ignore that. That was not one of my questions. The first three are relevant to our mission, the last one or two _are_ of personal interest; you do not have to answer those but it would be appreciated if you did." _I yawn, making sure to cover my mouth._ "Right. Now, we all know our quarry resides in a swamp - so this particular question might be unnecessary to ask or answer, especially since the mist of this swamp has extremely potent genjutsu-like qualities. But, for the sake of curiosity: Are there any changes in elevation that we should try to keep in mind?" _I ask, scanning the shoreline for my clothing, then returning my attention to Takashi's summon._. "I also recall you saying that we should take care to _not_ kill anything in this swamp, so that brings up the question 'What creatures in this swamp should we be particularly wary of?'." _I pause, exhaling deeply._ "And finally - you also warned us not to take anything from the swamp - to me this means just the local wildlife, or general objects such as rocks. However, there is also a possibility that you were referring to objects - artifacts, even - that were left there purposefully, perhaps in specific structures. So if there is any truth to my suspicion, I would appreciate it if you would inform me of any details that you feel are important."

_After finishing my initial interrogation of Takashi's summon, I being wading back towards the shoreline._ "...Hatekeda-san, if you would be kind enough to hand me my clothing. I believe you are closer  to them than I am." _I glance back over at Katsumi_ "...I am also interested in learning of any of the other summons you know of that are alive. And, perhaps on a recommendation on which would _suit_ me, if you feel you are capable to make such a judgement. However, if you do not know any of the others or are simply not comfortable giving out that sort of information, ignore what I just requested."​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 1, 2015)

Aurora Adachi
One Less Day
__________________________________

The starry night sky held a beautiful brilliance tonight, sparkling against the navy colored sky. I rest my head against the balcony as I watched the remaining citizens of Konoha rustle back into their homes for the night. I wonder how it is like to have those sort of families to come back home to. To be honest I sort of envy it, but instead I grew up in a house of power; I became stronger as a result. Ultimately though, it isn't enough. But what am I looking forward to, why I am pursuing life day after day?

The Jashin Church, as much as it teaches the cruel and inhuman slaughtering acts, it also teaches to treasure life. One of the reasons we sacrifice life is because it is the number one most valuable commodity a human being can have, without life is an empty void, one many seek to escape from. This is the reason why I continue to live, not because I strive for anything, but because I've been taught to treasure the opportunity of life I've been given.

Then why am I feeling as blue as the night sky? What's my current plan? To rid the world of the criminals that give the shinobi world that ever lasting stain? There had been an era of peace achieved by the Seventh Hokage, Naruto, but I'm sure he would be disappointed that it didn't last as long as one would expect. No matter how much I rid this world of trash more keeps getting piled on, and there's no guarantee that it will stay gone once I eventually die.

That is just the crux of it all, the day of my death. I only wish to live a longer life to rid this world of any stains, to bring this world to a centralized way of thinking and a new era of peace, but that is almost impossible for one person to do. I'm not blind, I can even tell that many members of the Church are taking advantage of their role, they too are what I could consider villains but I can't rid of them myself. If they're untouchable then what does that say about my plan? I can't succeed either way.

Not that eternal life was ever an option for me, with the way how my body works. No sort of injection or procedure will ever take effect, my body will just split up and disallow the effects to occur. Not like I need it for combat uses, being able to avoid many mortal wounds makes the immortality almost useless for someone like me anyways. No, if anything I'd want it so I could forever clean this world, but that is definitely not an option.

I don't even know why I even thought about that way in the first place; that is a life style I do not envy. Living an eternal life, how torturous would that be? I couldn't even imagine what I'd do with all that extra time, not to mention seeing generations upon generations fall to war and disease before me. There's no way I'd be able to enjoy the finer things in life after something like all of that, so I'm glad I'll be able to at least live a real life.

Which brings me to my next point, Kirisaki. Should I really be so hard on the heathen? Yes she bad mouths the Lord and doesn't seem to comprehend some basic values, but overall she isn't a bad person. Ultimately she is going to be what I described, a hollow of her former self. She is going to watch as everyone she knows and loves dies right before her eyes again and again. Knowing that is what her future holds then why should I be hard on her? Maybe I should be more accepting of who she is.

In fact, that might get me on her good side. I know that's what Thalia has been telling me to do this entire time but maybe I truly should listen to her. Kirisaki is a girl that just needs to be shown the correct path; she is still a young girl that has been touched by travesty, she can still be influenced one way or another. She puts up a pretty big front but I know at some point she'll crack. I just need her to be on my side when it all happens.

Why though? Why do I care so much about Thalia's plan when I know next to nothing about it? All I know is that Thalia has been looking for a specific someone for quite some time now, and seeing what her almighty plan finally come to fruition would be pleasing to see. Maybe it's because I doubt I'll ever see my dream reach the light of day, but if it's to help a comrade then maybe it'll be worth it.

That's not the only reason why I want to help, I want to understand where Kirisaki is coming from. On the surface value we seem like opposites, I don't understand why she acts that way though. If I were to let those criminals lives then any further crimes they commit would be on me, there's no way I could live with myself if they hurt others after I had a chance to stop them. No, I'm doing the right thing, I'm saving millions by killing several hundreds.

Ultimately though, I should probably take pity on the girl, she doesn't know where I'm coming from either. I know I told her we'd never see eye to eye, but in this moment I think the complete opposite. One day, something will happen, and she will understand, that's all there is to it. Strangely enough, a smile crept onto my face as determination swelled through my body. I will for sure at least see this dream to its end, I will break Kirisaki's current will and convert her to the Church of Jashin. 
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 1, 2015)

*RAIKEN*
♤
_______________________________​ 
He hesitated at first.

It wasn't that he didn't want to dance with his beautiful girlfriend under the pale moonlight, fulfilling every fairytale clich? out there in the process but he didn't know _how _to.

Raiken always fancied himself as an alpha male, the guy who was so cool and excelled at everything that nothing was impossible to him. It wasn't something he usually admitted to but it was a part of his personality that those who knew him understood. So how awkward would it look if he couldn't even smooth across the floor with her?

Nevermind, he'd just have to get on with it. Reaffirming a smile, he took her hand and twirled her into his arms, letting her droop over his arm with graceful elegance.

"You know I came here to observe Edie Nakano, not to dance the night away, right?"

With a giggle, she let him pull her up and spun on the tip of her heel, arms draped around his neck.

"Yes but don't you feel we deserve some time alone after what happened with Satoshi? We need relaxation."

Their movements paused after she mentioned Satoshi. His eyes went from staring alluringly at Kirisaki to a solemn gaze at their feet. She began to regret mentioning it after seeing what a mood killer it was. 

"Sorry. I shouldn't have mentioned it."

He wanted to reiterate her words, remind her that she really shouldn't have mentioned it but that would just create unnecessary conflict. What happened with Satoshi wasn't an unspeakable act of horror but it was something he'd rather not talk about, especially during what is supposed to be an intimate moment.

"Don't apologise." Raiken broke away from her, adjusting the tie of his suit before clasping her hands again. "Let's talk less about him and more about us, okay?"

"Haha, okay. What did you want to talk about?"

"Umm..." He looked away, feigning uncertainty when he knew exactly what he wanted to talk about. As his bottom lip rolled, he buried his face into her neck, letting a kiss brush her skin. 

"Let's talk about what we're going to after this boring gala."

"What do you mean?"

Wrapping his hands around her petite waist, he pulled her into a slow dance while whispering into her ear.

"Just us, maybe a hotel or something."

"Oh... You mean..."

That was when Raiken realized he'd been the one to say the wrong thing judging by her reaction. Kirisaki pulled away from their embrace, clearly feeling awkward.

"Sorry, I just-"

However, there was something that stopped her finishing her apology. She caught a glance of Raiken and saw he didn't seem apologetic or sorry that he'd said that.

Instead, he looked annoyed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 1, 2015)

*Calm Before The Storm*

Natsu stood atop the dais, a champagne glass in hand. 

"Excuse me everyone, this is a rather special moment for me as a parent... I thought that I had straightened my laces enough that they wouldn't come undone but..."

Natsu loosened his tie as if it was a pressure valve that would quell his uneasiness. He put his champagne glass back down and instead reached for a glass of water, taking a sip he alternated glasses once again. I looked around the room to see the doting faces of his friends, or more than likely his sycophants, hanging and waiting with bated breath for him to continue. I found myself wondering if there was a genuine person amongst all those in attendance.

"When Edie was born I was still in my twenties, a child myself really. I have never told her this but I have learned more from raising her than I could ever hope to teach her."

Natsu was an expert orator the way the tenor of his voice would tremble and the forlorn look on his face. It wasn't necessarily pained as he though about the wife and child he lost before, no it was more like a somber pride over being a single parent. It made me think of my mother honestly, how would she feel to know I had made Chuunin so quickly. Taking this thought a step forward, what about Natsu, he was my father. My only parent left and frankly seeing him like this was kind of an out of body experience. 

Sorry I spaced out there for a moment, as I got my wits back about me he was onto the next part of his prose.

"It wasn't always easy with me and my little girl. She has always been strong willed and spirited...very very spirited." The vagueness he employed to try to downplay how "spirited", yea I'm gonna use his word, Edie was caused me to chuckle aloud. Some of the people around me began to stare and stick their noses up at me, but come on calling Edie spirited is kind of like saying the sky is just a little blue, or the Land of Iron has some snow. 

"This night is a celebration of my daughter's maturation into a young woman, a grown woman. It is no secret that my wife passed some time ago when Edie was very young and I would be remiss if I didn't give thanks to the woman that helped me try to mitigate that void. Alisa Kawahira came to us eighteen years ago, a kunoichi with a sterling reputation, she beat out thirty other applicants to be my little girl's attendant. I am a man who had made a life of on successful decision making, making Alisa apart of our family was perhaps the best and most successful."

Natsu waved his hand in the direction of the woman known as Alisa who was seated at the dais alongside him. Her big beautiful blue eyes were the first things that caught my attention and then it was the rest of her face. Her hair reminded me of my mother, it was a beautiful snow kissed white, she was a stunning women. She blushed as her boss lavished her with praise, and it made Natsu seem a lot more genuine. I didn't get the sense anything seedy was going on, it was a lot like how he was at Jericho's. He was allowing himself to have a very candid moment right now, the environment may have been fake but he wasn't at least right now...

"I'd also like to say thank you to the staff of the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy. I entrusted my little girl to them and the staff..." I found it odd how he put emphasis on the word staff, as if he was taking a verbal jab at someone else, " were able to assist in molding her into a respectable young woman."

He took a pause at this point, this time it wasn't to gather himself it was to take in everything around him. In that moment through the mass of people who had gathered he noticed me. Me and my father locked eyes and for a second I swear I could see him smile at me.

"I have always been a prideful man, every accolade, every title, every success, I am cognizant of it all. I think the greatest thing I have ever done in my life, the greatest thing I will ever do with my life, and the greatest part of me, is my children. Despite all of the tragedy we have endured I still feel blessed to be a father. Thank you all for joining my family in celebration of Edie's accomplishment, cheers to the woman of House Nakano. Let's try to have a little fun, but not too much!"

With that he raised his champagne glass and got a hearty "here here" in response from the crowd. He turned to say something to Alisa before stepping down from the platform and leaving through a door that seemed to be part of the wall but in fact wasn't. Watching him I lost track of her and as I prepared to move through the crowd I felt a tap on my shoulder. Turning around I was greeted by Edie's attendent.

"You are Zellous, correct?" I simply nodded as Alisa took a curt yet sweet tone with me.

"Would you please come with me, Mr.Nakano would like a word with you."​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 1, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery: The Pale Moonlight Arc_
Nakano Gala​
He stood. The father, the center, as he spoke with glee exuding from his tone. The charisma of the night that postured almost at the same levels as his  daughter. Scanning the area, speaking words layered with symbolism across them. A man who his memory began to recall events, a sensation of which he didn't fully understand. He knew this man, and not in the manner the world knew him, but he knew him. Much closer than what he liked to believe, but he didn't have the thoughts layered to explain why. But upon witnessing the attention he gathered, the eyes of all stood firmly on the man whom spoke so highly of his own flesh and blood. While silence was greeted towards him as a pathway for him to exude his own thoughts and emotions. It was at this time that he would leave. 

He commenced, and almost instinctively, his feet began to move. A door stood among him and the hallway which lead to the outside, on them where two guards which barricaded the way to its entry. Rosuto immediately turned his head towards the side, witnessing that the speech hadn't ended. Each step faster then the rest, while his shoulder thumped on one the guards, soon slipping and grasping the items within his pouch.

"Sorry... I had a little bit too much to drink. Mind helping a guy out?"

"What? Already tipsy? What the hell, calm down. The bathroom's this way. Here, I'll help you out kid." 

"Hey, we can't leave our post remember?"

"What's he gonna do? Anyway, I've been aching for a smoke. Just stay put up for a while I'll be back."

_"Dude, I don't think it's a good idea."_

"I think I'm going to hurl..."

"Ugh... Alright, alright, just hurry up, okay. Who knows what the boss will do to us if he doesn't see you here."

Sustained on his shoulder, the door opens and soon close behind them. Upon witnessing the darkness surround he felt more at home. Each pace faster than the last as he soon released the guard and continued on his own. The guards mien began to illuminate into a smile, soon shifting into a giggle. It's image began to shift in a swirl of distortion before soon turning into his summon, Hanekawa. 

"How sly of you."

The tone of her voice radiating with the sort of mischievous tone of an alluring seductress, her fingers crossed through her lips as she figured many of the turmoils that clouded the child's head. Witnessing his thoughts metastasized so vividly. It was truly hard to contain her laughter.   

"It was rather efficient for you to be there. I was starting to turn claustrophobic." 

"You also managed to take his pouch, I see." 

"Yeah. Turn back and head out in approximately fifteen minutes." 

From his sleeve he pulled a seal, which without much though he placed it upon one of the many statues that stood upon the hallway, with a handseal ushered, the chakra resonated upon the stone and the kanji began to swallow up the structure of the figure, expanding and soon transferring his own technique upon it. Much like before it began to transform, turn into an image familiar to his own. Upon it soon assimilating all the exuding chakra, the stone soon dropped and a another version himself passed out was now viewed on the floor.

"Take that with you too, that way he won't get curious." 

"Always prepared, I see."

Rosuto remained silent, as his hand soon began to scavenge the necessary items form the home. Throwing the pouch back at the summon, merely taking the key's from the house. Turning he didn't have to explain anymore. She understood his intent and now he was much more resolute than he was prior to their meeting. This thoughts are all garnered with a lesson. A story, with each time that passes it was just another day in which he grew more and more sure that he had lost his own sentiments for the world. His tone became so monotone that it was as if he had trashed the very emotions that taunted him. But when they exploded, when they showed themselves, it was like witnessing the gleaming moon light without clouds to obscure the stars. The constellation, the unity of both body and soul made manifest. It made him stronger. 

And this Hanekawa truly appreciated.

His feet paced across the end of the hallway, his hand gripping to the keys, soon upon reaching a door, he placed and turned, opening the lock. Here stood am equally as large room with many adornments. There in the distance of the room laid a backpack. Rosuto immediately walked towards it and proceeded to take out the contents from within. His pouch, which he proceeded to placed on his collar, clothing which would be utilized later and the blueprints of the home. Spreading it across the table, he formed a seal and utilizing the table as its mask it began to emanate, burning it's content upon its wooden structure.

Upon doing so, Rosuto removed the paper and rolled it up again. Placing it on his back pack. Pulling the wired carabiner and his dual-edge knife. And gripping it withing his palm. He was at this section of the home, the eastern wing. Which was composed of several rooms, all concerning the help and staff, but mainly it was gateway to the other, large sections of the home. The night had been young and the party had started. On western wing was Edie's room, along with several other none important ones. Strapping the wire, he rushed to the window. Upon he leaving the prints began to fade. Much like the seal prior, it resonated with his own chakra, just that this instead of taking it to shape and inanimate object, it responded by distance. 

Turning to the door, another seal. This one locked the room from the inside. He placed the key and turned it, just in case someone was curious as to why it didn't open while the hand still turned. This room was, from what he gathered, practically used. And no one was roaming the halls. He quickly moved and slid the window open, turned to the wall as the soles of his feet suctioned on the wall. Sliding several tags in response to sound frequency that Rosuto could reach with his arm. But next to it he placed another tag, reading sound. 

Moving he continued up the path and turned to the opposite side of the home, opened the windows and soon returning to the halls where he once stood with Hanekawa. Checking his watch, fifteen minutes had already passed. His feet continued down the hall, placing a kunai upon shadows, hidden behind furnishing, a string following the path, hiding on the darkness while it attached itself to another, moving upwards to a chandelier, that on it was another kunai masked upon its embellishments that in it held a tag.  A few meters in front at the for of the hall where it spread to the differentiating room, behind painting he placed more tags, this would react to closeness. Soon as they sensed a prominent amount of chakra they would ignite. 

"Now his room and the left wing."


----------



## Kenju (Jan 1, 2015)

[- R E A P E R Code - ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act XV)-
<"Death Is Always At My Side">


Riokou scathed across the bloodied land of corpses, rolling like a doll tossed in the gutters. Her eyes has mostly recovered from the earlier blow, vision starting to become more clear in her left eye. Right now was not the time to get to worrying in that though, Diarmu's vicious smile lurked across the way. Unsatisfied with his last attack, he moves for another shot at adding another name to his long list or murders. The kunoichi clenches her teeth and left the bloodied meat in her hand to the floor.

In face of the incoming danger and the result of the attack before, Riokou sequenced a series of hand seals for her jutsu, not once but twice. Emitting two transparent indigo shields of mist. If one had not worked, then two will have to suffice, was what she thought. The distance was once again closed, and Diarmu aimed the spear for her gut, only to be recoiled by her slight movement. But such a strike was only tomfollery to keep up his fun for the battle.

Not only that but the tip of the spear was pushed into the soft floor. The green-haired warrior took her chance her swung with her second shield, yet Diarmu took his position to advantage and used the spear as a leverage to lift his frame up, out of strike zone, and quickly return a kick. Riokou planned for an easy counter with her shield, but once before when she blocked the first strike the angle and shock caused her arm to fall into numbness..

This was Calamity Mind forcing her guard down and leaving her open for a fiece kick to her head. Her brain and skull seemed to rattle, but the noble ninja stood her ground in face of that pain. Such stubborness allowed her to move her moving arm up as the red demon used his momentum in the air, twisted and swung his spear from the ground and at Riokou. A failed blow from both parties, came to a knock back of their attacks. 

Arm numb, the girl should not be able to take the chance for a open season to land a strike, but she did. The girl of Silent Honors, swung her body with all her might, allowing her immobile arm to be swung hazardously from the flow. Surprised, but not defeated, Diarmu moved his leg and pushed off the sloppy attack as if to ridicule it and send himself twenty feet away from the shove.

"Not bad, you've got a strong desire to live, but that just makes your death even sweeter,"

Riokou would not allow him the chance to make the first move, she filled chakra into her foot, and launched like a rock from a catapult to smash through her foe with her shield held stiff forward. Diarmu prepared his swift counter with hostility rising. Like the time with his first technique, he prepared another. He twirled and twirled the spear in front of him with a speed that ascended to the point of breaking his fingers for the sacrifice of surpassing the limit. Somehow, someway, this bloodied fan caught up a speck of dust and slipped into Riokou's eyes.

Calamity Mind had foiled her plans for it's own, which caused her to try too rub her eyes midway through her ascent. With he noticed or not, Diarmu rotated his body while bringing to close his twirling and used the power he had gained from it and his rotation to swing her violent horizontal strike of momentum and bloodlust at Riokou. 
*
"Redsceam Cuthroat Howl!"*

The spear mercilessly collided with the shield, and like a ball and a bat, sent it and Riokou flying.

Because of her earlier malfunction from Calamity Mind, the positioning of her striking arm was misaligned, letting the blow break her bone. A pained shrill escaped before she smashed into a nearby wall. Surrounded by rubble, the girl anguishly found her arm broken, but thankfully, she had regained the use of her other arm that had gotten numb earlier. 

"Are you done already?"

Riokou did not need to look up to check that her had a disgustingly arrogant expression. She only stood up with her one working arm and grew further annoyed but kept her head on. While like this, she could not defend herself while trying to cling onto a corpse for chakra. Shields gone, the thought for a moment at the peak of death lying wait. 

"Far from it,"

Riokou formed another sequence of handseals. She had not been able to move her arm but her hand was fine enough. Once down she held her hand to her enemy and let out only three words,

*"Silent Lion's Roar!"*

A powerful blast of mist shot out after Diarmu, but it had not struck him. The blast hit the ground in front of him and called up a wall of dust. The bad aim was no unintentional, Riokou blocked out the sight that helped Calamity Mind process. What followed next was a series of blasts hurling into the dust to kill its target, but Riokou was not underestimating Diarmu that much. The flock of blasts followed above, striking the ceiling, causing chunks of rubble to fall down dangerously where her enemy stood. That wasn't it either, though her chakra came troubling low, her shower of mist balls attacked the nearby pillars, letting them fall and collapse onto that monster.

She panted while sweat escaped her body, even falling to one knee but it was worth it. Riokou waited for the dust to clear and reveal the destruction she created for the victory at hand.
​


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2015)

_
When God's Play
Goodnight and Goodbye....Zyana_​
A part of being a hired hand was being able to withstand pain, to be able to think 10 steps ahead of whatever might happened. Many hired hands had savings just in case they get become incapable of doing any more jobs. Some passed their teachings down to their students and go into hiding. Although that was a rare few, many hired hands die on the job or suffer some type of depression and kill themselves especially if they can?t perform anymore. 

When someone?s lives depend on whether or not they could kill or not, they would rather take their own lives than take on the stress of continuing their existences, but that was them. Zyana was out for two months because of a genjutsus, she didn?t suffer any permeant nerve damage or anything like that, so she looked up at her teacher looking for answers.

?Why can?t I go?? Zyana asked him yet again turning her body towards him, ?I?m fine, and I need to get back out on the field any way!?

?What did I say Zyana, you aren?t going.? Emiya responded in his cold tone, that was the man she knew, the cold and firm Emiya. The way he talked to her was as if they were on a mission. That cold calculating stare, as if he was ready to abandon her, or abandon himself for the sake of the mission. That was the person she aspired to be, but at the same time in front of her was the man she loved. 

?You just got from getting a check up, I?m not risking you getting hurt again.? Emiya said firmly before closing his eyes and turning away from her, ?I couldn?t stand seeing you in that situation, and I can?t stand myself for being the one that put you in that situation.?

Zyana tighten her lips as she looked at Emiya, the cold man that she grew to love, the pain of his icy words warmed her heart, but it hurts. Almost as if someone was taking a hot iron and placing it on her heart. These words she was used to, but at the same time they were the cause of her most of her pain.

?I was thinking?.?​
His voice brought her out of her pain, almost as if she was someone enjoyed the pain, she listened to his words. Each sound that escaped his lips were like lashes of whips on her skin, this pain that he caused her and didn?t even know it. So cruel, he was so cruel to her, and yet she was used to it. 

?Maybe you shouldn?t be a hired hand.?​
Zyana heart plummeted to the ground as she looked up at her teacher, and when he turned to her, she knew that those cold dark eyes of his were serious.

?I don?t think you should be a hired hand Zyana.? He continued, ?It?s too dangerous and I would hate to see you like that again.?

_?THEN WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO??!_​
Zyana shook her head as she looked up at him. That pain that she was so use to, that she had fallen in love with, and that she desired to change was now being the direct cause of her anger. Zyana clenched her fist as the anger bubbled. 

?Pushing myself! And pushing myself! I have always done that!? Zyana yelled as she looked down at the ground, ?And for what!? To stand next to you!?

Emiya shoulders rose as his body tighten, the girl that he had known to take whatever he dished at her was now the same girl that was tearing up at him.

?Always! Always! Always! Don?t take this away from me? Where am I supposed to go if I just up and quit?!?​
Emiya voice was low as he said the next thing that ripped her apart.

?You?ll be placed under another?s care.? Emiya stated as if it was the most natural thing in the world, before shaking his head and looking up at her as if that was supposed to make her feel better. As if the world would somehow come together if he said that to her, ?You?ll be able to simple life, filled with things I can?t give you, and I?.I?ll still be supporting you Zyana. I?ll make an bank account for you to support you when get up in age. You wouldn?t have to worry about money or anything like that.?

?You?ll be able to be a mother Zyana, a wife, a woman that you want to become without worrying if tomorrow is going to be your last day on earth or if someone is hunting you down.?​
Emiya looked at her as if someone had just stabbed him in his heart, as if this was way more painful than she could have imagined, but why? Why was he the one in pain when it was directed at her? Zyana shook her head.

?I don?t want to become a wife! I don?t want to be a mother! I want to be with Emiya Kiritsugu and become a great hired hand like him!? Zyana rebelled, ?I?ve done so much! I killed so many people! Please, please don?t make this for nothing!?

Zyana took a harsh intake of breath as if the worlds were just sinking in. She ran her hands through her hair before shaking her head.

?I won?t get into trouble anymore, I?ll train more, I?ll fight better, and I won?t complain?.? ​
Zyana got up from the bed as she reached up to grab Emiya shirt and looked up at him with tears staining her eyes.

_?Just don?t abandon me?? _​
She felt her legs give up, the thought of being alone, the thought of being abandoned and leaving the people she loved. They hurt, and they tore at her as if she was nothing but a piece of meat. Zyana felt her lungs get tighter as she tried to scream but she couldn?t do that, she couldn?t even scream.

?Please don?t?Abandon me?I?m sorry??​
Emiya got to her level and wrapped his arms around her, ?Please, please I?ll work harder, I?ll be better, just don?t leave me. Just don?t give me away. Please?.?

He didn?t answer her, just stroked her hair and hushed her, pulling her tighter and tighter into his arms. Though he was holding her as if she was glass ready to break, the arms she dreamed of being in for most of her time on the main land, were the now the hands that were contemplating to throw her away. Zyana grabbed at him and hugged him tighter and tighter.

_?Don?t leave me?.?_​


----------



## Kei (Jan 1, 2015)

_
The Game God's Play
Doughnut Hole_​
Kei looked down at Yomi, who in turned looked up at her. There was no reason why she was bringing it up because it was just a passing thing she should know. Though the old woman smiled as if she could see the torment that went through the young girls eyes.  Kei was the one who turned her away, but as she did she heard a small chuckle from Yomi, and knew that she was getting the reaction she wanted. 

?You still have a lot to learn about hiding your true emotions when someone calls you out.? Yomi chuckled to the sea before nodding her head, the small smile slowly erased from her face as her thin lips pressed together making a scowl. ?I am never the one to say something is wrong because I can?t see the things they see, I can?t hear the things they hear, and I don?t know the things they know.?

?Although, that won?t stop me from interfering when I believe that someone I trust?.Let alone my own student is making the wrong choice in her life.?​
Kei smiled weakly as she looked at the sea, the old ladies eyes burned through her skin, but it only caused Kei to chuckle weakly. She knew it, she had something to say, but as Kei closed her eyes, her teacher continued.

?Being young, you automatically make bad choices, even if you don?t know once you get up into my age, you realize what you?ve done in your life and what you could have done to change those outcomes.?​
?Are you telling me that I?m making a bad choice?? Kei countered before looking down at Yomi getting one of her angry stares.

The old woman looked in her eyes and could probably tell that Kei was only half listening, ?I?m telling you that this might lead down a path you don?t want to take.?

?And what path is that??​
?Being involved with Kyo Minami of the Fennikkusu clan.? Yomi put it bluntly as if the world was supposed to know, ?Girls your age don?t know the difference between love and bad choices. You believe that your love will forever last, when in reality it?s only a spring time affaire.?

Kei turned a sharp gaze towards Yomi?s direction in turn the old woman turned away, but she only sighed before looking off in the far distances.

?I?m not an idiot.? Kei begun

?That is how all the girls that wind up in my brothel, I?m not an idiot, but ending up making an idiotic choice.? Yomi interjected causing Kei to sigh. She was like a mother, but even ten times worse.

?There is nothing between Kyo Minami and I,? Kei explained, ?We are friends and that is all??

Yomi scuffled at Kei response, ?I?m an old but I?m not stupid Kei??

She closed her eyes before turning away, ?But I won?t push it?.I hope you understand that you and Kyo can only be just friends, in this world, you have nothing and he has everything.? 

Kei turned to the old woman so sharply as the old woman herself had pulled her in that direction, but instead of shame she was given a nice harsh glare from the woman. 

?I won?t deny your infatuation with the boy, but asked yourself this, can you support him the way you are now?? Yomi asked sharply the storm cloud grew darker as the old woman clothes blew in the wind, ?Are you strong enough to support yourself? If you cannot answer these questions, then I do not want to hear anything about you and your friend late night meetings ever again.?

?My student should be smart and understand that love is not a way to win at life, not the love you are experiencing now. Right now it?s a ball and chain, it will hold you back, true love will be able to support you and guide you, can you say that the love you hold for that boy does that for you??​
Kei didn?t answer and Yomi made a noise from her mouth before looking at the sky.

?I?ll be returning home, I have a meeting, and Kei, you do as well. Someone will like to meet you though at a later time. Give what time to let what I say sink into your head and then come to me once you realize the error of your ways.?​
Yomi began to shuffle across the beach and Luz began to follow her, before stopping.

?Stay with the girl if you want, maybe your life lessons will be the one to guide her in the right direction.?​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 1, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu has been at his wit's end. How long would he wait for his mother to return? His snack supply was going low, as was his beverage supply. What would he drink once he ran out of soda? Water? Never in his life would he drink that vile stuff. Okay there was that one time when it was the nearest drink he had while he tried to get the taste of his mothers cooking out his mouth, but never again! Man, the woman could reverse engineer DNA, but could not cook to save her life. 

The black haired teen made his way to the most forbidden part of the house... His mothers bed room. He never understood why it was forbidden, the two of them were extremely open to one another. Fugetsu was well aware of everything. Hashirama, the god of shinobi and the first Hokage of Konoha is his... Technical father. He also knew his purpose of uniting both shinobi nations, and that he was nothing but an science project. He also knew about the monster abomination thing in the cellar. The only other explanation was that his mother was a woman who simply valued her privacy. 

His mother had a very plain room. It had a mirror on top of a drawer, a chair next to the drawer, a bed,  a closet, and a coffee table with stacks of paper on top. There wasn't much to look through except the drawer. Suddenly a thought came to the teen's head. Should he actually be doing this? Should he really be disrespecting her authority? _"Eh, what she doesn't know doesn't hurt."_ He immediately gravitated towards the drawer. Fugetsu sat on the chair near the drawer,  and then admired his reflection in the mirror. After that he looked through the first compartment of the drawer, and what was inside made him scream and fall off the simple wooden chair. 

"Gross, gross, gross, gross!" He outstretched his foot to close the top compartment. He really didn't want to see his mothers panties again. Standing back up he tried again, but went for the third compartment. He figured all the juicy stuff would be in the bottom drawer. Opening it he found a... Tape recorder! Immediately the green eyed shinobi pulled it out and placed it on top of the drawer. What awesome secrets would he find! Pressing the play button his mothers voice came from the device.

Fugetsu was... Disappointed. She was just rambling about Hashirama DNA, a failed experiment, and trying again. Fast forwarding he found stuff about his mothers pregnancy. "Boooring." He paused the tape recorder and decided to have some fun. Pressing the record better, he began speaking. "It's been three weeks since my mothers departure, and she has yet to return. I fear the worse. I'll miss her cook-... I'll miss her smacking m-... I'll miss her forcing me to ba-... On second that maybe this isn't so bad." 

After having his fun in his mothers room, he left to go and do something else. What do you do when you're running low on food, and your mother is no where to be found? Watch television of course! Turning the TV on, Fugetsu began flickering through channels. He wondered what was going on in his fathers village. Turning on the Konoha news channel, there was this lady with a microphone talking out the Nakano mansion. The young shinobi never understood why this was called the news channel. Usually all he would see is the occasional tragedy and then something like "Is Edie Nakano pregnant? Tune in tonight at eight to find out."

Watching the program Fugetsu learned that tonight there was to be a gala celebrating Edie Nakano at the Nakano mansion. Everything clicked in the second coming of the god of shinobi's head. "My mom is going to that gala! Of course... I didn't take her for the party type, but it all makes sense." Immediately Fugetsu stood up to leave the house, only to return to shut off the television. Setting off again he had to return once more. He had forgotten his pants.


----------



## Laix (Jan 1, 2015)

EDIE NAKANO
♔
_______________________________​ 
As expected, my father's speech was sloppy and soppy.

Meticulously planned and finely crafted, it was almost certainly written by an award winning author with the consultation of a savvy PR guru. Despite all this perfection surrounding it, I still cringed upon hearing it. It was sloppy, even if everyone stood up with applause like he'd just addressed a nation as it's ruler.

Sorry, that was a bad metaphor. My father _is_ their ruler. If there's one thing I've learned being the heiress of the king of capitalism is that capitalism rules its subjects in the best way; none of them get that my father makes and breaks the rules. They live off his oil, indulge in his technology and listen to his false speeches.

_"I think the greatest thing I have ever done in my life, the greatest thing I will ever do with my life and the greatest part of me, is my children."_
​
Child, you mean. The other one died, his name was Tate. I doubt you've forgotten though, father. Even as a little girl I could always tell you loved your son more than you could ever love me.

It was painful listening to him gloat on like I was the star in his sky, the apple of his eye and the gold that composes his heart. 
The real truth behind closed doors is that my father has been anything but a father, from slapping me in public to not even giving me a second glance on some days. I remember when my mother was still alive, I wouldn't even dare entering his office. Whenever I'd done a drawing at school or found the most beautiful butterfly in our sprawling gardens, I went straight to mom. She always kneeled down, ruffled my hair and took genuine interest in what I'd done.

But _him?_

There was always a suited guard with a face like a painting blocking me from even stepping into the hallway where his office resides. "Your father's busy", "he asked to not be disturbed right now", "go and play with your brother", "ask your mother". The thing is, when my mother and brother died, he knew he couldn't pull that rubbish anymore. He had to let me into his office because there was nowhere else to go. 

However, my father is a renown problem solver.

When the major supermarket brand that he had a 40% share in was about to go under, he managed to save it from complete liquidation through means I can't even begin to comprehend. Some call him the _Problem Solver_, a rather boring but powerful nickname. It's part of why he's so respected in the world and by deep extension why I currently have an entire gala hosted just to celebrate light progression in my life. So it should come as no surprise that he managed to get around the dilemma that is a daughter just wanting a father. 

_"Despite all of the tragedy we have endured, I still feel blessed to be a father."_
​
First he hired Alisa. That's his one slimey movement I don't resent. I love her, I really do. I know I treat her bad sometimes but I like to believe she knows that deep down I really care for her. Recently, I realized my father had gone even further. He knew he couldn't keep me out the dark of his shady business dealings, that I wouldn't ignore the strange woman walking in and out of his office, that I wouldn't ignore the fact he imprisoned a young girl just because she was against him.

So he got shadier. He got quieter. He got slicker. He used tricks you'd expect an ANBU operative to utilize to avoid detection. Why was he trying so hard to prevent his only daughter from finding out the truth? Just why? I don't get it. 

Now you see how much I've been rambling, understand that this is only a dip in the ocean of why I just can't take my father's speech seriously. It's why as I sit besides him putting a huge amount of effort into this smile and this entire ball, I don't feel anything from his words. He keeps glancing down at me, waiting for me to respond with a huge grin or a cheer of appreciation. I can tell as he goes on that he's realizing he's not going to get any of that from me because he's truly burned our bridges. 

"Thank you all for joining my family in celebration of Edie's accomplishment. Cheers to the woman of House Nakano. Let's try to have a little fun, but not too much."

As soon as the speech was done, I posed for a few photographs before darting away from the table. For once, I wanted to get out of the spotlight. I just needed to get away from my father, as far away as I could. Being around him was making me feel _sick_. 

"Excellent speech," An older woman spoke, taking a puff of her imported cigarette before dipping it into the ash tray. 

Her blonde hair synonymous with the Nakano bloodline was permed into an age-savvy do that took ten years of her sixty, working with her tight black dress and pearl earrings to give her a classy sex appeal that most women feel they've lost by her age.

Although Natsu wore a smile on his face for the cameras, he seemed slightly irritated by the woman's comments like a son being congratulated awkwardly in public by his mother.

Except, that was what was actually going on here.

"Are you just going to sit there drinking martini's and ruining your lungs?" He deadpanned with the same photogenic smile still painted on his cheeks. She rolled her head back with a smirk before finishing off her smoke.

"Of course. It's a party, what else is a gal supposed to do?"

Grabbing his glass, he stood up from the table, leaning towards her ear as he did.

"Make an effort."

Natsu walked off, giving a wave to the cameras before disappearing up the staircase. As he went, he whispered a few words to Alisa who nodded before disappearing into the crowds. It appeared she'd been given an order and was going to follow it with haste~.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 1, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Emancipation of All
_____________________________

I couldn't believe it; I know I said something bad when I mentioned Satoshi, but I decided not to take it any further than that, I apologized and moved on. Raiken on the other hand looked almost as if he was expecting me to move on to the next step already. What, was I too slow for him? Did I just need to match his standards? Well it doesn't work like that; it takes two to tango and both have to be ready. You don't force your partner to match you, you help them along the way and once they're ready you advance to the next step. Maybe it's because I didn't throw myself on top of him after our second date, but this isn't something easy for me. I...I'm just not ready.

So why was he standing here with that look on his face? It sent a whirlwind of emotions through me. Confusion, hesitation, anger, sadness, I didn't know which one to cope with. Why couldn't he just understand and wait for me to say the word? Why was he so insistent on getting it on? Is that all he wanted out of this relationship? Sex? Sometimes he could be the sweetest person imaginable but others he could also be the biggest headache. I just wondered if he would let up this time.

"Raiken, we can't keep going in circles. You know that-"

"That's my exact thinkingl We _can't_ keep going in circles. How long is this gonna go on for? When is it going to be the right time? How will you know?"

His words brought a hesitation to my voice. I couldn't believe he just said that. I know that this would be a topic between many couples, since as relationships develop this is what it eventually comes to, but lately this is all that seemed to clog Raiken's mind. Was this really all that important to him? More important than how I felt emotionally?

"I don't know when a good time will be, but I know I'm not ready as I am now. Can't you just wait?"

"Wait? No time will ever be a good time, but this  isn't a bad time. You don't know if you're ready because you've never  done this before. After the first time you'll know what you're missing, you just have to make that first step."

As those disgusting words left his mouth I felt disgusted. I couldn't believe he just said that to me; almost as if I'd feel like I was missing out on something. I didn't want to do this because of pleasure, the only reason I wanted to do something like this with him would be because of how I felt for him, and I thought it'd be the same for him. His frustration with this all blew me over the edge though.

"I can't believe you just said that."

I said bluntly. I turned around and walked away, heading for the door to enter back inside the manor from the balcony. I could hear Raiken tense up behind me almost like he was going to yell at me. Instead, his voice merely called out:

"I didn't know I was dating a coward."

I couldn't even bear to turn around and face him as his words stung me fiercely. Maybe he was right, I was a little scared, but his attitude wasn't changing my mind on anything. If he wanted to go further with me, the way how he was treating me tonight was not the way to do it. I gathered my strength and pushed my way through the doors in front of me, making my way back into the faceless sea of people.

The crowds were as thick as ever, and honestly I wanted to be alone. Sort of strange that when I came to the Gala I felt like I wanted to be surrounded with those I knew. Maybe I just wanted to get a breath of fresh air and leave myself to my own thoughts, but with this large amount of people inside I doubted that would happen. My eyes gazed across the room and I saw a stair case leading upstairs, I doubted the guests were allowed off the primary floor, but it seemed like there was no one upstairs so I took my chance and headed in that direction. 

I made my way up with no trouble at all, it was clear the security was elsewhere at the moment. I turned at the top of the stairs and walked down the open hallway, eventually turning and leaning on the railing, looking down at all the guests below. What was the joy in mingling amongst strangers? What did they find so enjoyable about it? Seeing all the couples together down below made me think of Raiken again; how many Raiken's had been in those relationships? Forcing sex when the other was simply not ready emotionally. How many others were not strong enough to say no to their partner? But look how happy they all looked now. 

My jaw almost dropped when my eyes scanned over a specific couple though. They were both adults that I had known, Thalia and Rakiyo Uchiha. I knew Thalia for obvious reasons, and Rakiyo was the Hokage of this village. Their posture and demeanor told me they were acting as normal guests almost like any other couple would, but why were they together? I knew Thalia wasn't going out with Rakiyo, especially with their large age difference, so what gives? Besides, when did Thalia even get here? Where did she get that dress? That women perplexed me but surprisingly it seemed as if she wasn't here for me. Before I could observe them any longer the two made their way to the front doors, making an early leave.

Thalia probably had some official business to discuss with the Hokage, but why she chose this party didn't make sense with me. Why meet with him in public and not at the office? Was she using this Gala as a disguise to discuss more private matters? Who knows but I was at least glad that she wasn't here stalking me. As soon as the two vanished I was left with a feeling of disgust; Akaya was standing right there next to the two of them. Did Rakiyo bring him here? They were all Uchiha so it shouldn't be too much of a shock but still. Just looking at the boy brought up a pain inside of me, the way how he ignored my pleas. I thought we were friends but he would sacrifice that for his duty. With the night I was having Akaya was the last person I wanted to focus on.

With a heavy sigh I glanced back over the crowds. Seeing all these happy couples made me a little envious; maybe I should apologize to Raiken just to make the rest of the night at the Gala more acceptable. Only problem is it'd bring the argument right back up. He already knew my answer, and after his attitude tonight he definitely wasn't changing my mind. Would he understand though? I don't know, maybe it'd be better and wait to see if he approaches me, that way he'll compromise more so with me than the other way around. 

I almost wanted to cover my mouth due to how manipulative my thoughts sounded. I wanted him to approach me so he'd bend to my demands? Really? Why would I think that? It's true that if I approached him and tried to reach a compromise it'd probably lead to him getting more out of me, but this is a real relationship we're talking about. We both have to be adults here and realize the other ones needs and wants. I don't know, maybe I am being too selfish here.

No, I can't think like that. This is my body I'm talking about here, I can't just let him use it however he likes, especially when I'm not brave enough to face that reality yet. Hmm, maybe he was right in a sense, I was too cowardice, I needed to grow up a little. Maybe not fully tonight, but I had to face the facts soon. It's something that comes with almost all relationships, and one that I could no longer run away from. It was something I had to accept. Regardless, it wouldn't be tonight, not after the way how he talked to me. I may not be brave enough to face the future, but I'm at least strong enough to stand by my own self rightousness. I won't bend to anyone's whims just because we got in a little spat, trying to fix what we had; that's just not who I am.
​


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda
*_The Nakano Gala
~ (The Emancipation of All Part 1) ~

_Takashi   had never seen so many well dressed people in one place. He was   thankful that Sayano advised him to buy a tuxedo to attend this   prestigious and sophisticated event with his mission money. Originally   his older sister planned to come to Edie's celebration, but plans   changed and Sayano decided to train instead. According to Sayano, Edie   personally invited her and another girl to the Gala after the end of   their successful A ranked mission. Although Sayano said she was going to   train, Takashi couldn't help but wonder if that was a cover up to why   she didn't attend a friend's important event. From what Takashi heard   about Edie, she was the daughter of a very relevant man. Potentially the   idea of running into other important figures scared Sayano because   their was a high possibility of political figures making an appearance.   Coming to a realization, Takashi became frightened himself. What if   Osamu was present at this Gala? It was far too soon since the   destruction of Fuzenkagure to approach him and it certainly wasn't the   time considering the event. The ideas swirling around in the boy's mind   started to make him dizzy. Takashi didn't like drinking, but he   certainly needed a sip of something to loosen up a bit. This event was   supposed to be fun right, so why waste it by becoming ruined by terrible   thoughts? Taking a bold step forward, Takashi flung the doors open to  the manor and stepped in.

The  Nakano Manor was the most beautiful piece of architecture Takashi  had  ever laid his eyes on. Inside of the building, the marble floors   glistened beautifully reflecting the soft white moonlight. Whoever had the idea of making a completely glass ceiling needed a raise in Takashi's opinion. There were   masterfully sculpted statues everywhere and they looked like they cost a   fortune. If he could stay in the Nakano Manor forever, Takashi   definitely would have. The building was also extremely crowded, making   movement difficult. Navigating the floor was like trying to steer a ship   on the sea in the middle of a stormy night without a lighthouse ;   Takashi didn't know a single face in the crowd. Left and right people   around him were making small chat and gossiping about all sorts of   things. Some girls were talking shit about Edie, a group of lads were   talking about who they were going to bust open later in the evening, and   some gay dudes were asking their apparent leader to spill the tea on   Natsu Nakano's shady business. Seeing all these people interact made   Takashi sad ; if only Kisei-san was here. Even though he was weird as   shit, he was the only friend that Takashi had made since moving to   Konoha. Moreover, Takashi was feeling like a fool for not inviting a   date to such a high profile event. As Takashi scanned the room for   potential familiar faces and a beautiful young lady, his eyes widened   and quickly narrowed after he spotted the one and unfortunately only Ren  Houki.
"What  the fuck is that doing here," Takashi growled "If I'm not going  to lose  my shits, I need a drink now." Turning around, Takashi made  haste to  the alcohol table.

However in his haste to become tore up from  the floor up, Takashi  slammed into a woman, nearly spilling her red wine  on her beautiful  navy dress. Embarrassed by his clumsiness, Takashi  began to pour out an  apology "I'm so sorry miss. I should have been more  careful. Forgive  me I..." but before he could finish, she raised a hand silencing him.

"You're  fine child, there is no need for apologies," the woman spoke  softly and  slowly, soothing Takashi's emotions, "I'm Tsughi Kawahara,  Konoha's  Magistrate of Foreign Policy."
Takashi tried to hide it, but he  couldn't help but display a puzzled  look on his face. This woman he just  met looked no older than 25, yet  she held such a high position in the  Land of Fire. The woman had long, straight, black hair and the characteristic ruby red  eyes of the Uchiha, however she lacked the tomoe. She also carried a gaze similar to Ren's ; that of disinterest, however, the aura she gave wasn't nearly the same at all. While Ren gave off a douchey superiority aura, her's was more of mystery, nothing short of enigmatic . It was such a shame that he made a fool of himself just  now by bumping into her. Sensing  his uneasiness, Tsughi continued to  speak, "What is your name  shinobi?". 

"I'm Takashi Hatekeda. It's  an honor to meet you." Takashi said bowing  as lowly as he could.  Tsughi's mouth curled into a slight grin at the  boy's gesture. She  wasn't the Hokage so the exaggerated bow wasn't  necessary, but Tsughi  appreciated it regardless. Keeping the flow of  the conversation going,  Tsughi followed up on Takashi's introduction.
"Well it appeared before our collision that you were headed to the bar? If so, let's share a drink."
The two shinobi made their way to the bar, but halted when the room erupted into rounds of applause. Turning around, Takashi found his gaze to land upon the star of the show, Edie Nakano. Takashi gasped at the girl's beauty. She was so poised when she walked down the grand staircase and commanded all attention. There wasn't a single person in the room who wasn't looking at her. Everything from her shoes, to her dress, to her make up, and her hair was on _FLEEK_. Leaning over to Takashi's ear, Tsughi whispered, "She's beautiful isn't she?". The young man turned for a slight second and gave Tsughi a quick nod before turning his attention back to the young lady who had him sprung. He couldn't agree more. What Tsughi said next caught Takashi off guard, "It's tragic she's alone. Poor girl."

Intrigued by her observation, Takashi pursued. "How can you tell?"

Tsughi looked at back at the boy and simply replied, "She reminds me of myself." before walking off. However once again, they travels were cut short because another individual decided to take the spotlight, Natsu Nakano. Takashi gazed upon the man with great interest. So this was the main the desk attendant said wasn't shit? From the speech he was giving so far, Natsu seemed to be a great father and rather loving. Takashi envied Edie's good fortune to have a father to love her, unlike himself who didn't know his parents, but knew enough about them to know they regarded him as trash and something easy to cast aside like he meant nothing. It hurt, but Takashi came to terms with it. After all, not everyone is meant to be a parents. Maybe it was best that he was jettisoned than raised by incompetent individuals. In the end, he had a great sister who he wouldn't trade for anything. If it wasn't for being an orphan, he wouldn't have met his sister or likely even been partnered with Katsumi.

When Natsu finished giving his speech about Edie, Takashi and Tsughi along with everyone clapped. Finally without anymore interruptions, the pair was able to attend the bar and get their drinks. Once their drinks were obtained, Tsughi began to walk upstairs to the second floor and motioned Takashi to follow.
"Please sit with me at my table Takashi, I'd like to learn a bit more about you."
Takashi was delighted that Tsughi asked him to accompany her, but he was still very hesitant. The second level was for the notable guests on the guest list and persona with official titles. Takashi didn't exactly fit any of those molds, however, Tsughi continued to insist.
"If you're worried about the high profile individuals at the surrounding tables and ours, pay them no mind. You're with me now, now come."
He didn't want to budge at first, but something about the way Tsughi Kawahara spoke was extremely persuasive. It was almost like Takashi didn't have full control of his actions. Deciding to trust his new "friend", Takashi followed close behind the woman into the land of the relevant.
​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 1, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Finally there was no more setbacks to keep Fugetsu from leaving the house. He was finally ready to make his journey to Konoha. It kinda made him sort of... Anxious. When he came to think of it, besides his mother he has never met another human being. Sure he saw people on television, but never actually met one in the flesh. He wondered if it'd be a surreal experience for him... Or maybe he was just being over dramatic. 

His house was settled somewhere remote in the fire country. His mother inherited it from her father. Or was it her fathers father? Eh, the point is Fugetsu's mother came from a long line of scientists. They were all glasses wearing, biology altering, antisocial weirdos! The green eyed shinobi was nothing like that however. He was his own brand of weird. Awesomely weird. 

The young Senju continued his journey to... Wherever Konoha is. In hindsight he could've thought this through better. He was essentially randomly wandering the fire country, in search of his missing mom who may or may not be attending a gala in Konoha. He had his work cut out for him... If only life was like his comic books. This was usually the part where he'd encounter a random stranger who would help him find Konoha.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 1, 2015)

[- R E A P E R Code - ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act XVI)-
<"Death Is Always At My Side">
In a scene filled with death and destruction, only the sound of my wheezing could be heard. Rubble upon rubble remained at where my enemy should lie, hopefully dead or atleast immobile. After exuding so much chakra, I doubt I could put up much of a fight at all, especially in face of a monster like that one. The stinging pain from my broken arm reminds me of the damage I've taken. Were it not for the usefulness of my ability to heal, I would have long been a partner of the party of corpses at my feet.

Speaking of which, I should atleast have enough chakra to preform one last jutsu. Yet, that isn't allowed to happen, because the horrible sound of the ground shattering behind me, removes all hope of recovering from anything. Alarmed, I turn to find Diarmu rising from the ground like a demon from hell. As that had not been far from the truth, a madning grin flanks me. But I said I would not be pushed around by fear, had I not?

My one, weak remaining arm that can do nothing, stretches further pitifully, only to be halted by the long sharp spear impaling my side. So deep, so deep that it's plunged into my body that he's able to lift my up into the blood-scented air and finally kick me off the stake. I can't counter, nor soften my fall at all, the pain immobilizes and I crash into the ground of corpses.

So my final attack was not enough? From the looks of it, he destroyed the ground below him and went to the floor below to evade my last ditch effort. This isn't good at all. Yes, at this rate I'll probably join this ugly sight and be offed like a dog. I can't let that sort of imagination slip into reality. I have to fight, although I say that, I have not the strength to stand up properly. I bite my teeth shamefully as the red reaper inches closer for the final blow.

"So that's all you got huh? You couldn't even land a single blow"

"That's what it looks like,  but she managed to last this long,"

The voice had come from me nor, Diarmu. In my hazed vision that had suffered from blood loss, we both found  our eyes turning to a door 30 feet away. There, a smile that I had not once seen on him before, was Quenser. After being surrounded by such death, I had forgotten for a mere moment that my enemy and I were the only ones alive. 

"It's nice to see you're alive Riokou,"

He had not the same lonesome and cold demeanor as before, no, this was one of confidence. And if I had to say, arrogance from what I could tell. Though I had not much focus to that assumption. More importantly, feelings of shock and anger transpired through my head, 

"Que- Quenser!!! What the hell do you think you're doing!? Do you know what happened ....to Heivia.... and  Eita! They were murdered, by this monster! Where were you!?"

My words, filled with pain and even hatred had not rung a single fiber into the blond-haired boy. Likewise, Diarmu listened with a bit of interest in the subject. Having been called a monster most-likely was a compliment to someone like him,

"So what?"

Those were the words that escaped his lips. I stiffen my already weak muscles. Why was he saying that sort of thing? I knew that he was on the cold side, similar to myself but I hadn't taken him to be cold-hearted. 

"You stupid girl, do you think I honestly care about anyone or anything? My intellect far surpasses those like you. I can do anything I want, and in anyway I want, but that's just why life is so boring.....but...now I found it....I found something and that gave me an idea of what could be fun for a genius such as myself!"

I can't grasp fully what he's trying to imply but I'm sure that I've made a fatal mistake in bringing in a madman into my squad. I'm unbelievably frustrated with myself to the point of breaking. Everything that could have gone wrong, has indeed gotten wrong in the worst possible way. I have to stop it, I have to stop-

Something shaking, no actually everything starts to shake. I scan around in worry of an earthquake but such an incident can't possibly just happen even by Calamity Mind. In my confusion, I notice that the rumbling comes even louder, like the rising of the volume from a stereo system. But this is something else, I can tell that this is something that's getting closer. Wait no, it's more than one thing, it's many.

"I wasn't just fooling around while I let you guys get slaughtered! I found something nice! I found the blueprints and workings of the system that allows these savages to constantly regenerate. Here's a quiz for those not smart enough; what happens when you bring together something that constantly destroys and somethings that constantly regenerates and control them?!"

They were getting closer, dangerously so. Even Diarmu had a look of shock on his mug. The sense of worry had only not clinged to Quenser, who would finally display the horrible players behind this orchestra,

"LIFE!"

Walls from all sides shattered and a mass of black swallowed the incredibly large room. I'm horrified as these 'things' fly by through the air past me. All the same. every single one of them, their bodies with shapes varying between male and female clothed in the darkest of black that have what look like circuits running through them and a white mask with an odd design on their faces reflected the scenery. Jetpacks on their backs allowed their flight, but instead of flames, black acidic liquid was released for propulsion.



It was like a horde of locusts blackening everything out of sight.

There were many, very many of them that looked like an army going to war. What were they? And how did they become under Quenser's control? As if he had read my mind, the blonde speak while his black herd continued to flow in,

"An experiment was run down here before the savages took over, the scientists implanted into them a nanochip that constantly duplicates and replaces the missing cells and tissues in their body. Once I discovered that, I brought upon my Black Splash, which can erase anything."

Letting our awe set in for a moment, he pauses to let the joy of our expressions sooth in, 

"Although I can only choose one thing that it can't destroy, I used that into advantage...Yes, only the main chip is not destroyed. Within my soldier's bodies is an everlasting war. War shapes the world. Since I'm in control the waves of that war, I'm able to control their bodies to however I please. Yet, the acidic ability of my Black Splash doesn't work on the outside, it's still pretty tough and even if you do manage to breakthrough it, it'll only regenerate. I call them, the *Gokiburi*"

My mind becomes as his words soak into me and deliver devastating blow. However, something comes up from my mind. Something I noticed, spits out of my mouth,

"Quenser....you're controlling all of the remaining savages!?"

"Don't worry, they're still alive, and they're even conscious of what's happening to them,"

A whistle comes from Diarmu. Even a sickening demon like him is impressed by this type of action. As expected, whether they are comrades of him or not didn't matter. He himself would kill them without remorse.r To get that level of respect from this monster must mean Quenser's mind is farther in the depths of hell than I imagined. 

But, 

"Why you ask? Because it's entertaining,"

With nothing further, the Gokiburi press against the ceiling. Our current location was hundreds of feet underground but their sheer united strength pressed and pressed further against the rock ceiling, destroying it's layer and eventually creating a path to the outside world. 

"That's it then,"

When I looked back at Quenser, I found that he sat on the shoulders of two of his Gokiburi, like a king on his throne. 

"I'll let you live, not just because you brought me here, but because I want you to know the damage that you yourself brought to the world. So thanks, Riokou, I got some nice toys for my playground,"

"....Stop.....Stop!!!"

Like a devil rising from hell, Quenser ascended to the above world while never once leaving his mocking smile upon me. The scorn that I felt towards him heated up my entire frame, but I remained useless as the piece that was about to bring ruin to the earth escaped my fingers. My eyes looked up in despair at the pitch black army that followed suit endlessly at the virus that I let spread.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2015)

*Akaya Uchiha[Liquid Time]*

_*You already know how this rolls - Taijutsu training II *​_See me here once again in the forest of death. I think I wouldn?t be lying if I were to say that at least one third of my life has been spent in this place. Before me, at about forty meters, stands Inuzuka Kaito who is my senpai in the ANBU and who has been teaching me Taijutsu since I remember...of course there?s no way i would forget the fractured bones, at least he is kind enough to hold back when he thinks I can?t go on anymore. Whatever the case, my hands are tied to my back just like three days ago - yes, it took three days of many hours of training for me to be able to stand my ground against a stupid wooden doll with my hands like this- and next to him is Kinta-san."So, did you understand? You have ten minutes to defeat my two clones and Kinta if possible." making a seal, a poof take splace behind him and two copies of the dog man appear and he retires to the branch of one of those giant trees. Easier said than done if you ask me; clones or not monsters keep being monsters, and that dog is the most dangerous one of my three opponents. "Start!!"

Charging strength in my legs, I rush with an explosive run against the three targets. Instantly they disperse leaving only one of the clones behind. Jumping high I fall trying to land an axe kick which is easily dodged by the man, but my turn doesn?t end there as I aim for a low kick directly to the right knee. Before I can hit, I am forced to quickly change tactics and return my foot back to the ground ducking whatever way possible to avoid being struck by a hook. Senpai?s counter attack starts and I am forced to keep dodging attacks. Noticing the incoming mid kick,  I raise my left foot and instead of kicking I use my toes to make contact with it and lift the leg even more aiming to break the balance of his body and proceed in that position to jump into a front flip that would allow me to strike with a vertical heel kick however in mid air before I could complete the flip, a sudden powerful knee made contact with my face sending me about five meters into the air. For a mere split second I blanked out but I didn?t get much time, a strong pain is felt in my gut only to see a giant spinning projectile there blowing me twenty meters away and to the ground. It was Kinta-san.

Pulling my body in position despite the pain, I manage to land on my feet and with the strength on my toes increasing the friction on the ground leaving a trail before stopping. I spit the blood and instantly jump dodging a Passing Fang coming from my behind. Without even able to take a break I pull my body in the air so my back is parallel to the ground and with my sole I hit up the arm of the first clone I faced, to the left so it keeps its course without touching me at all yet again, a tackle takes me by surprise and is none other but the damn dog beating the crap outta me again. Unable to regain my form, I roll as soon as my body is back to land to absorb the strength of the impact. Dashing forward I  reach the position of the clone which tried to get my back before and start with a barrage of kicks one after another. Seeing his feet leaving the ground I react and step on his knee pulling his leg down and using it as support to send my knee straight for his chin yet once again a hook forces me to raise my other knee and bloock his fist which sends me straight to the trap where both clones and the dog have me caught between them.

The three of them come at me at the same time. I can only see the zig-zag  movement they perform trying to confuse me. Starting to balance my head from left to right I dodge fists and kicks at the same time as I try to block lower attacks with my feet although i can?t completely dodge hits aiming for my body at all. Seeing a space formed by the constant pposition exchange of both clones and Kinta-san,  I jump backwards so I can at least take a break from the attacks yet a high kick coming from one of the copies makes me react and block it with my own high kick. I smirk as i see that mu balance wasn?t disrupted by his strength but my small and useless moment of glory didn?t last long, the feeling of something wet which causes me to turn my head in pain only to see the beast fighting me pinning my supporting foot between it?s jaws. A superior strength raises me from the ground. Before I could react I have been beaten from one side to another alwas crashing against the floor before the animal would launch me away.

*Crash!!*

*Cough* as usual I cough blood, it?s not funny when a person who weights almost double than you tackles you while spinning at high speed pretty much burying your body in the ground."Hey little cub, probably getting the crap beaten out of you for so long affected your time sense but you only have two minutes!" I hear senpai saying that in the distance...Shit, I have to be able to make at least one of them disappear before time?s up! Standing up I can see my leg bleeding a little, thos fangs sure are sharp even though his intention wasn?t to crush my leg it still left this kinda damage. Seeing that i have no option but try to separate them, I decide to destroy one clone since Kinta-san would be to much for me right now. Dashing forward ids the dog the one who confronts me however instead of engaging in battle with him, I leap and the use so I launch myself flying towards the clones. Travelling in a straight line I connect a kick with the cross defense of my opponent before delivering another barrage mixing in kicks and knees.

Seeing that he is ready to deliver a straight punch to my face I stop in my tracks andmove to one side. As I watch the fist passing militers away from my eyes, I take advantage of the strength of the attack to to use my teeth in a bite that peels his skin before breaking his balance with a low kick and a spin that allows me to land a high kikc on the back of its head. A cloud of smoke appears showing that i managed to defeat the clone but its too late for me, the other fake Inuzuka?s fist strikes my face, bashing my head against the ground."Time?s up!!" I barely manage to hear that. That one punch left me dizzy - considering that my head crashed directly against the r?ground doesn?t help either- and it seems that i can?t stand up for now.

"Boy, that was lame! You barely managed to defeat one. Seriously you still have  along way to go." I didn?t answer, I don?t plan on making excuses although i have plenty of reasons to complain."Well, get ready then. You already know how this rolls, right?"yeah, i know what i gotta do now. Once I become able to stand, I have to use a log and hit it a hundred times with my fists and  a hundred with my legs for each time I fell to the ground.

Yep, I will sleep in this forest tonight...again.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 2, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Life isn't a comic book unfortunately. Things didn't just work out. Or at least they didn't work out as of right now. Fugetsu was still lost, in some remote area in the land of fire. Speaking of the land of fire, why was it called that? The name doesn't fit... At all. He didn't remember any mentioning of volcanoes or flaming landscapes when he watched fire country geography programs on television. Shit, now this was going to bother him. Worst of all he didn't have his mother with him to ask the question. _"Okay, when I finally fill my second coming of the god of shinobi shoes, I'm definitely changing such a gross action. Giving a country a name that doesn't make sense! I can’t even!"_

So the young shinobi continued his journey to Konoha by walking in one direction. He figured if he kept making turns or something he'd end up going in a circle... Or something like that. Plus if he couldn't find Konoha he wouldn't have to worry about not finding his home, he'd just have to travel back in the opposite direction in a straight line. He wouldn't do that though, he was determined to find his mother.

An unspecified amount of time went by, and both the sky and the landscape had begun to change. He was no longer surrounded by the lush forests, but was instead in a grassy plain. This plain didn't stretch far though, because off to the distance there was another forest. The forest up ahead gave Fugetsu a bad feeling... An ominous feeling. His gut told him that danger was ahead, and that he should turn now. Unfortunately Fugetsu's gut had no credibility, because it once convinced Fugetsu to eat glass shards when he was younger. In both Fugetsu and his gut's defense, they thought it was sugar crystals. 

As the black haired shinobi closed in on the forest, he realized that there was a fence that surrounded it. That wasn't the only thing he noticed however, there was also a red tower that stretched higher than the trees in the center of the forest. In retrospect he really should've noticed the tower before. The young shinobi ventured onward, blissfully unaware that he was about to enter the forest of death.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2015)

​*Zellous Kazama
Memories From A Past Life*

I stared at the platinum haired bombshell in front of me, cross eyed at the way she came at me. It wasn't her demeanor, she was formal yet pleasant, you probably had to be that way when dealing with the Nakano's on a daily basis. You probably couldn't have just one marble loose you needed two in order to not give a shit, or maybe I was letting my imagination get the best of me, maybe my bio-dad and half sister weren't that bad to deal with. One imprisons young girls like the dudes in that movie where that dad has a particular set of skills and the other is...well have you met Edie. Sensing my trepidation Alisa followed up her request,

"Just come and hear him out, I assure you that he is not a bad man. Who knows you guys might have more in common than you think."

She was as perceptive as she was beautiful and beyond that seemingly informed of the ties me and the Nakano's shared. It was more than that too, she didn't so much order me as she gave me a gentle nudge, it reminded me of the day I left Spoon Island. My mother had a similar disposition in getting be to deal with my friends Dee and Zee. 

"I doubt that but since you asked so nicely how can I refuse." I replied with a smile on my face. Nodding she turned and began to lead me through the throng of party guests, along the way I saw some familiar faces as we traversed the room. There were two of the stars from the Chuunin Exam tapes I watched back, Ren Houki and Taneda. The latter was some kind of weirdo who didn't have a last name, atleast on the introductory graphic, just one name like he was some kind of celebrity like Prince or something. In the crowd I could see Yuuko, a girl I had recently been on a mission with, I would have said hi but she was with some douchenozzle.

As Alisa and I neared our exit I was extremely startled to see Rakiyo and he was speaking with a woman, the same woman I had seen with Kirisaki in Fuzen. I don't know what it was, and let me preface this by saying I know it's weird, but seeing her filled me with an intense sadness. Something inside of me was screaming out in pain at the very possibility she could exist... I didn't really acknowledge them, I felt a shooting pain go through my heart as we walked by them. 

"What the fuck..."Was the thought permeating through my brain as we went passed them and headed toward a staircase and then boom clap, one of the last people on the planet I wanted to see, Kirisaki Shinko. I was flooded with memories that seemed to be from a lifetime ago. The thing I had learned from Hisashi ,and to an extent Satoshi, was that no matter what you were bonded to the people you go to war with, friend or foe. There wasn't really anything to say though especially after the information I had gotten from Satoshi. We were both on different paths now and were different people, so as I walked by her I didn't hide behind a skirt, I simply nodded in acknowledgdment, giving her my best fake smile. Before Alisa could say anything to her though I continued walking, not really knowing where I was going but hoping my body language conveyed the message that we had more important business.

Don't get me wrong I wanted to speak with her to let her know I still thought of her as a friend, but my focus was on Natsu. We continued a bit before coming to a maple double doors which had knobs that looked more expensive than my house on Spoon Island.

"I didn't notice it at first but you have your father's smile. You are very good at hiding your pain, but having been with this family for years I can see through it..." She trailed off gathering her thoughts as she grabbed the door knob and turned to me. ""I don't want to sell you on Mr.Nakano and we don't really know each other, but he is your father for better or worse. You only get one Mr.Kazama.

With that she turned the knob and showed me inside to Natsu's study.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 2, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*The Nakano Gala*

_A Pair Of Idiots In Dancing Shoes III_

Honestly, Yuuko really didn?t know what she was expecting. She hadn?t even known she was expecting something until she heard Nakano-san?s speech. ?Do you also feel let down, Haru-ni?? She asked the blond standing next to her who was currently taking a sip of his champagne.  

Nakano-san?s speech had sounded memorized and rushed and simple?not pretty. Given he was Edie?s papa, Yuuko had expected the speech to be grander and greater than what his few simple words had been. She was fairly sure the old man that lived on the same street as them could give better speeches than the blond man. She would never dare say so out loud though, she didn?t want to offend her friend?s dad and?well. Some people just weren?t meant to do such things.

?Me?? He answered her while his eyes mischievously trailed after a gorgeous woman who had just walked by with a dress so tight that it was probably a couple of sizes smaller than it should be. ?About what??

?Tora told me I?d learn a couple of things if you came with me?? Yuuko dead panned. ?Is that really your type??

Haru cleared his throat and pointed at the gift she was still nervously holding in her hands. ?My romantic adventures aside, shouldn?t you be delivering that??

Yuuko blushed and looked down at the box. She was about to tell him how Edie already had company and she didn?t want to interrupt but when she actually looked in the blonde?s direction, she found her alone once more. She frowned. The girl that had previously approached the newly titled chuunin had acted like a friend but how could she still leave Edie to the social wolves so shortly after getting there? But what if she didn?t like the gift?? Yuuko looked around the room, searching for an excuse to get herself out of it.

?You don?t have to give it to her, you can just throw it to that pile or bring it back home with you,? Haru suggested without a care in the world. ?But why did you come here anyway, to gawk at the richness of the Nakano mansion like this horde of fools or to congratulate your friend??

?I came for Edie,? she answered without needing to think twice. There was nothing else to think about. She looked at the beautiful princess who was greeting people left and right with the face of someone who would rather be skinned alive than be there. With determination, she nodded and took a step forward, only to stop and look back at Haru, who laughed at her hesitation.

?I?m not going anywhere,? he reassured her before giving her a push in the heiress?s direction. 

Her heart beat faster with each step she took and by the time she was close enough to call out to her friend, Yuuko felt so shy and awkward she felt it was easier to just walk all the way back and run away than to actually deliver her message. She really couldn?t tell why she was being so shy, she thought that part of her had died along with her mama but it appeared it was still there, ready to hinder her when she needed her guts the most. Something else was on her mind though and, curious, she looked back.

Just like he had promised, Haru was still there but his eyes weren?t on her like they had been on other women. She didn?t know what to make of that to be honest. On one hand she wanted to be *that* girl, the one he cherished most in his life but, on the other hand, she didn?t want to fall prey to his eyes like the others did. Don?t misunderstand though, she didn?t have romantic feelings for him. But she didn?t have any brothers and her only papa had turned his back on her not so long ago?so?maybe all she really wanted was to have a man in her life who cherished her as much as a knight cherishes his queen.

A bit thankfully, his eyes were actually on one of the larger windows that led to a beautiful view of the gardens. Yuuko felt bad, maybe he felt trapped in this silly party with her. She would have to make it up for him when they went back home. 

When she turned back to him, he was looking straight at her with a laughing grin, shaking his hand and gesturing for her to get things done already. Yuuko grinned back and straightened her dress before putting an end to the distance between Edie and her.

?Edie,? she greeted with a sincere smile and bright eyes when she reached her friend, tapping her lightly on the shoulder (maybe that?s not something that should be done in parties like these where everyone is looking but Yuuko didn?t know any better) to get her attention. ?Congratulations on making Chuunin, it?s a really big step ahead and that just proves how wonderful a kunoichi you?re becoming!? She complimented, getting slightly excited while she did. Somehow, she felt that if she was a puppy her tail would be wagging a thousand miles/hour. That?s just how much she really liked this friend. 

?Here,? she handed her the gift, blushing. ?I got you these as congratulations. They?re really pretty but they?re also discrete so it fits a shinobi. The stones are supposed to help you study and keep working hard to reach Jounin! I h-hope you like them.?
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2015)

*RAIKEN*
♕
_______________________________​ 
What was supposed to be an intimate moment under the gaze of the moonlight turned into a sour argument and an opened can of worms sprawled over the place. Although he knew he'd upset Kirisaki and felt his words were perhaps a bit too harsh, Raiken couldn't fathom what her issue was.

He's a gentleman. He knows he is. He didn't expect her to jump into bed with him on the first date and he was content with waiting. But the clock kept ticking. Days turned into weeks and now they were over a month into their relationship with no sign of intimacy on the horizon. As a man, a young man he had needs that couldn't be suppressed forever. He'd lost count of how long it had been, with every day that passed making one night of romance with Lily seem more and more appealing.

However, there's always something that stops him from going over the edge. His mind thinks of Kirisaki, thinks of how heartbroken she would be, imagining the raw pain in her face if he'd ever done that. That's what stops him from committing such an adulterous sin but also what makes this seemingly eternal wait all the more harder.

With a tired sigh, Raiken dragged himself over to the mini-bar where he perched himself on one of the stools. A waitress popped out from underneath the bar that mixed elegant, antique designs with modern neon decorations and light fixtures. Clutching a cocktail mixer, she shook it furiously before emptying its contents into three martini glasses.

_"Are you okay sir? You seem a bit down. You should be happy at a ball like this!" 
_
The mixologist's attempt at small talk fell on unenthusiastic ears. Raiken acknowledged her but gave little more than a gruff as he chugged one of the glasses. Undeterred, she continued on as she cleaned the shaker.

_"If I didn't have to work today, I would definitely be here. Perhaps I should've worked for staff of the month, then I would've got a VIP invitation! Well, it was short notice so-"
_
"Got anything stronger?"

He finally spoke up, albeit interrupting her ramblings and simply asking for a better emotion suppressor. With a nod, she went to fetch him a sharper cocktail. Just as the bubbly bartender left, another woman entered. She took the seat right next to him, crossing her endless legs. Raiken glanced up from his hands to see who had come to keep him company.

​ 
Who would've thought a beautiful woman closer to his age would come to keep him company during his girl troubles? He couldn't help but think she was from considerable money given the skinned polar bear around her shoulders and the pearls that dangled from her ears. Although her dignity was covered, she left little to the imagination with a cleavage that popped through her dress and suspenders barely hidden by the hem.

"I've never been one for these big fancy galas."

She began the small talk, speaking with a soft purr to her voice that was alluring to even the most committed man. Picking up her coconut on the rocks, she took a sip of it through a distinctive turquoise straw before setting it back down on the counter. Curling her violet locks, she tilted her head to the side as she studied the man sinking in his sorrows before her.

"It seems you aren't one for them either judging by the sour look on your face."

"It's not the gala that's my issue," He answered, finally giving her something to work with. Raiken turned to face her, arms rested on the bar. 

"So what's the matter then? Denied a dance from the girl of your dreams?"

"Heh." 

After the waitress returned with his new drink, he took a sip of it with a soft chuckle. 

"It wasn't a dance she didn't give me."

"Oh... I suppose it must got a little deeper."

Taking another sip of his drink, he answered: "Something that wasn't working in the first place can't be broken, can it?" Raiken was knocked out of his thoughts when a reassuring hand reached his thigh. He shot the woman a harsh glare at first, an instinctive one that was to tell her to not touch what isn't hers. However, the defensive look soon faded when he heard the words that came with.

"Don't let one negative moment be a downer on your evening. When I usually get invited to these galas and fancy parties..." She removed her hand, grabbing her drink and holding it up for a toast. "I just make the most of it, even if it means making new friends. How about we toast to making the most of a bad situation?"

Reluctant at first, he soon relented.

"To making the best of a shit situation."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 2, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery: The Pale Moonlight Arc_
Nakano Gala​
After finally concluding with the right wing, Rosuto repeated his steps upon the left. His placement had changed, at this point, he wasn't interested in whether or not he would gain anything of it. His minds had focused on the task at hand, tags loomed across the darkness, from tags that would release ash to that which would merely ignite upon stimuli. Wired to the brim, with thin layered coating that hide them in plain sight. Easily maneuverable, however it all would add up eventually. Upon finishing the western and eastern wings, each floor had been touched by his hand. All that needed to be done was his own objective. Reaching out the window once more, he ran across the side of the building walls, reaching the open window on the far right, immediately propelling himself, entering the room where he seal the door from the inside. Pacing towards the table, it began to illuminate with signings of his tags, the specific placement of each, the prints of each individual area of the home. Tracing his finger upon the wooden structure, his mind began to slowly analyse the situation. The silence that once brewed across the home had now been replaced with chatter of many and the liveliness of the gala. 

Of course, tonight was a moment of merriment and joy. Rosuto had come to place an end to this, but then again. Would Nakano be too disappointed if this moment had halted at its core? Of course, this wasn't too hard to figure out. But he questioned everything about this, her expression, her attitude, her very aura radiated a sort of disclosure. 

"This truly is a beautiful home."

He said this ironically. The home was indeed beautiful, furnished with classical and modern of expensive fashion designed, state of the art decor. The home was aesthetically pleasing. The eyes of a modern, easy-going citizen would definitely view it as a area of extreme comfort. But among the darkness that crossed through the area where Rosuto stood, merely illuminated with the chakra that flowed through the table's boards. He could sense the disturbance. 

"Such pain in here. A great sense of loss and regret. It's cemented into the paneling of the floors and inscribed on every secular block that forms this home." 

Eyes out of the center of the home, where the gala too place, was the only section that remained untouched. A smile brew from his lip, as if he really had sunk into a hole he could crawl back from. Indeed, this had been the start of something greater. But in this place, where all throughout the time he believed that it was the atmosphere of aristocratic behavior that was the cause of his unease, it was merely a method of he restraining the reality that he weighs upon his shoulders. This girl whom now stands as the center of attention of the myriad, or the many. The princess of a world her father had contested. She was no different than he was. Truly, her turmoils might not equal to his in comparison, but emotions seem to transmit themselves throughout the circle he had met. All paths were and are different. Some of which he hadn't the fortune or even misfortune to meet again. But in some manner or form, they were connected.

"I really hate that thought." 

He said, blurring out his emotions upon the emptiness once more. It was no longer foreign however, it was no longer something that bothered him. The eeriness of night had become synonymous to him. It had become part of his cycle. It wasn't as if had wondered upon it, and soon found a home within the dark, but that he realized that he and it were much of the same thing. And at one point, where the thought bothered him immensely, had become a requirement for everything he has done. He wasn't the same creature he believe he was, he didn't transform into what he is now. No, he was merely guided by who was always was, and these binding he once held were not of the oppression of his own loneliness, but the oppression of the villages. 

He obtained freedom the moment he broke the chains of the world power. He was free when he died at that exam not too long ago. Natsu Nakano, along with the kage's, this gala, and all the governing powers were a construct of lies and blind followers. All who participated in the massacre of Eien Machi... Akaya, Ren, Kirisaki... There were all followers of the same brand. However, in his fight with the suspicious pearl haired boy, his words were rather different than what he heard. He had no excuses, only merits. Merits of which he would fulfill even if he would play the devil's game. Something he finds himself presently. 

"But what was once alive cannot be justified with apologies. Those of the many who died there on that day cannot be honored. The memory of their inevitable death waves on their heads, and that's only a dishonor to their lives. If the hand of the killer remembers all its foes merely of pity... I can't forgive that. That night all could have chosen my path. An extreme sacrifice for the greater good. But a love so blinding kept them at bay. I duty had them bound to their history. Was this what the Kage's wanted? Is this what Uzumaki, Naruto desired for the land of fire? The nations were brought to peace, they were unified. So... Why did we choose to stumble upon the only benevolent piece of history we had acquired?"  

As his palm placed itself on the edge of the table, it pressed upon the wood with slight force, his hand began to surge the chakra that roamed across the channels of his soul. Slowly, he traced it upon the surface, and the print of the home that once stood at its place had begun to erase at the movement of his hand. Like flames, that chakra surged visibly in and indigo flame, dissipating  any trace or marks of anything in this table. Turning, a mirror stood at the side of the room. Almost instinctively, Rosuto had halted. He hadn't seen himself in one in so long. His aesthetics weren't a concern, until he witnessed himself today. Dressed so prim, proper. So elegant and charming. The veil that hid his truth. A veil he grew sick of in his days of running. 

"It's no different from me witnessing in this mirror. This family, this home. Any every soul that wanders the same as them. They are merely hiding under the power of their so called benignant leaders. Fulled by the words that satiates their concerns."

He paced to the mirror, and placed his palm, his metallic palm upon it. As if embracing the truth behind the mask. The reality of what about to come. Of how the world functions. 

"They rather have others take responsibility for them, instead of facing the truth. They hide behind emotions, hide behind the love of someone powerful, because they themselves cannot be strong. But they rather eat each other up, than to recognize their true potential as a unity. My solitude is not a curse but a boon. It's the realization that I can muster the strength to deteriorate those around me. Even with his help, he understand that I am a lone force. That cannot follow, but I certainly can lead. I don't have need of the menial the present can give me, all I need is the remembrance of all those who fallen in my name. No, all I need to do, is change the world."

As he turns, he begins to change into his other clothes. The whiteness of his current get up has now been shifted entirely to black once more. However, unlike before. It differed in style. While the other composed itself of black leather clothing, this would smooth out his movement much easier, his limb was exposed. The glistening of metal, however, had been tainted ebony black, unable to reflect any light severely. Strapping his mask on, he lifted himself, the blowing opening the windows, and scaling once more to the roof of the manor, there stood several guards, which Rosuto upon reaching close proximity, threw the carabiner upon one, maneuvering the wire to smash the other on the side and smashing him into the wall, the other patrol on the far side witnessed and ran across to see what had occurred. Rosuto leap from the side, flip on a vertical spiral and slammed the back of his foot the skull of his target. His feet meeting the earth, centering his power upon his core, his feet glided him into a stomp, turning upon the air, gaining inertia before he executing a three spiral turn upon the air, he released his back foot and crashed his strike upon the other guard successfully knocking them out.

As the pale white moon stood above him, the image of a newly form threat became evident on the solace of this night. His feet ushered him now to Natsu Nakano's office. 

"This is the first chapter: The Commence of the End of the World." 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 2, 2015)

_Ren Houki_
Emancipation of All​
Despite wanting to enjoy the night, Ren just couldn't seem to bring himself to do it. The alcohol tasted bad, even though he knew that it was quality. The air, despite the pleasant aroma, felt stale. The voices, in spite of the vastness of the hall, were too loud and his suit - even though it was top of the line - felt incredibly stiff. Silently, he took another sip of the wine and leaned back against the wall which the Houki had now claimed as his territory. 

It was more than thirty minutes into the event and more people had come here now. Familiar faces which Ren recognised. Kirisaki, Akaya, Takashi and even Taneda had all come, possibly some others, as he'd stopped paying attention. He briefly considered going over to interact with one of them - maybe even Edie, seen as though this was her celebration - but decided against it and remained tucked away at the tiny corner of the ball room. Ren just didn't feel up for it.  

"What are you doing with that pathetic look on your face?"

The girl's voice was soft. Quiet, to the point where it could easily be missed in a storm of voices such as the one which existed in the Nakano Manor. Yet, there was sharp coldness to it, tempered with a sardonic undertone. Ren lifted his head up to see who it was that had approached him. Yukino Yuri. He hadn't seen her since they escaped from the Invasion of Fuzengakure, but his response was nigh instantaneous.  

"What are you doing here? I thought this was an exclusive gala for _important_ people," Ren snapped back irritably. 

Yukino was dressed in a deep purple dress, of a simple - though by no means cheap - design. There was an opalescent quality to the material that reflected well under the pale moonlight, giving it a slight argent sheen. Her hair was kept back in a long ponytail, contained by a single red ribbon rather than the two she usually kept, and even as she approached the Houki the girl was still drawing stares. 

​

"Indeed. I'm here as a representative for the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department, which is why I asked what _you_ were doing here," Yukino repeated in her signature deadpan tone.

"I was one of the promoted Chūnin, so I got invited. I didn't feel like coming at first, but..." his voice trailed off. Ren gave a nonchalant shrug. 

Yukino stared at him. Stared at him with those piercingly cold blue eyes of hers. The faint look of amusement which sparkled in her eyes when she had first approached him disappeared. Severity formed in its place, lingering, before dulling into melancholy as she averted her gaze to look up at the moon instead.   

"It's not your fault, you know," she finally said. 

"What?" Ren frowned. 

"That Makoto died. Miscalculations like that happen, and the group was far stronger than any of us could have expec--"

"You're wrong," he cut her off firmly. Ren took another sip of his red wine before speaking up again. "I got too confident in my abilities and misjudged the situation. The same thing happened back at the dragon hunt, when Taneda lost his arm. I didn't learn from my mistakes then, and I've lost my best friend because of it."

For the first time since he'd met her, Yukino fell silent. It was a somber silence, one where she was clearly at a loss for words. It wasn't as if Ren didn't appreciate the effort from the insensitive ice queen, but he'd numbed himself for it far too much for any pep talk to work. Draining his wine glass, he took the opportunity to leave the uncomfortable company and headed toward the dining table.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 2, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery: The Pale Moonlight Arc_
Nakano Gala​
Strafing through the roof of the manor, Rosuto had knocked out a large majority of the guard that had been postured there. Reaching the center, a window that lead the office's balcony was right under him, two guards stationed  there as well, dropping down as bother exercised idle conversation, Rosuto clobbered each others heads together with a strong push, as both fell unconscious upon the floor he proceeded to enter the room. The air here was thicker, here was where he started to acknowledge a familiarity. His memory tried to jog something, but failed to recognize anything. Turning, his eyes witnessed a grand scale of books shelved neatly on a straight line. Titles regarding upon history and business practices, among some where files and records of many deals and companies which he himself ushered throughout his lifetime. Opening some would most notably require him several days, but the content would probably be beneficial in the long run, still this was not what he wanted from this room in specific, turning, he witnessed the desk where all his items compiled themselves, again, rather neatly. It was there that a photo stood, one that immediately captured it eye, because unlike the rest of the items, this one stood out. 

Rosuto extended his arm, and witnessed the image closely, turning it towards the light he pondered the idea of whom where the four who stood there within the picture. Two females and two males. Two of them recognizable at first glance, it was none other than Natsu and Edie, posing for the camera, the other two were foreign to him. But he could only speculate that one was none other than Natsu's wife, and Edie's mother and that the male was a brother of some sort. 

A broken family. He placed it back upon the desk and continued to open the door upon it. Most were documents, of which Rosuto calmly proceeded to investigate through. More dealings of which he was already aware of, dark secrets of which anyone could think of but nothing concrete. Shady business dealings and receipts of which. Too keep it so blatantly in the open only means its of little to probably no importance. Placing the back in the configured order they were placed initially, there was on stall which had been locked, upon pulling a few times he realized it was truly impossible to open through mere force. He sighed, turning to the door and placing his hands upon it, the arm began to resonate, there were people outside of the door, meaning he couldn't simply break it with force. He slipped a tag under the door's gap, and immediately preformed a seal, soon a puff of smoke rose from it, upon smelling its contents the guards were knocked down. Once more, he placed the Melody Arm's palm upon the door, the sounds became silent, relaxed. The had fallen asleep. 

With this, turning back to the desk, he pulled with all the strength he could gather, and broke the lock instantly, withing, was just a simple note and key. The note read _"21-14-06"_. Without hesitation, he picked it up and began to search the room. This was obviously the key and code to some vault, which if not here would most likely be located the noses of his own guests. Underground or something. Detailing every nook and cranny of ever section this room, placing his fingers between the cracks in the walls, lifting ever painting that could be seen within sight, until he noted that in one area, the boarding upon knocking upon it was rather hallow. Making sure once more, upon other walls, the sound was definitely different. 

Pulling up his double-edge knife, he proceeded to tap once more the wall, this time utilizing his arm to read, much like a sonar, the machinations of the wall. The sound swerved and moved in a pattern. Gear were involved, the found it. Placing his hand around the wall once more, he managed to find a method of opening it, pulling, the content of the wall finally revealed a small vault. A key and a combination needed to be introduced. Instantly, Rosuto managed to open the vault and within it laid a couple more files, those of which where more expansive than the rest. 

"Kogou?" 

One in particular caught his interest, upon opening its contents his head began to pound. His eyes widen and his memories instantly fluctuated. Reading through the contents it detailed the mission statuses of a few months back. Of a moment he himself had participated in. His hand reached his eyes, pressing them under a force, his mind as if to rule out whatever lock it had started to cause a strain. His teeth clenched and slowly, his memory began to dig, something was submerged in some area of his mind. His eyes slowly calmed themselves and he began to steady his senses. Realizing, two faces came to mind. Actually, no, three. 

Natsu Nakano, Ryoko Hyūga and Freyja. A woman he met months ago, a mission to take down a powerful mafia boss. And a promise made to someone. His hand lowered and he looked once more upon the file, and noted its worth. All these files help potentially good information about his standings. He picked them all up and held them tightly within his grasps, returning, taking the same path as before, the entered the room once more and like clockwork, Hanekawa had been there, awaiting for him. 

"I felt a disturbance in your mental pattern, I thought it would be imperative for me to arrive."

"You read correctly, I just found out something I've long forgotten."

"Ah, clarity does bequeath a certain amount of satisfaction."

"Take this files to Eien Machi as quickly as possible. I'll return to the gala. There still time to be killed, and people might get suspicious. Although I'm confident that it doesn't really matter."

"Excellent. You know what to do if you need my assistance."

"You managed to placed the doll in a secured area correct?"

"Yup, just change drop down and continue with your gala. I have to find out what so interesting about these."

"Please." As she flew out the window, Rosuto immediately changed, and returned to the party. The count down began. Only a matter of time.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Emancipation of All
_____________________________

Zell passed on by so quickly that I hadn't gathered my thoughts well enough to even create an accurate response. He shot me a smile but I simply looked and half attempted a smile subconsciously. Once he passed with Edie's maid it was as if I was thrown into a hurricane. What was Zell doing here? I knew that he knew Edie, but would Edie invite him to this sort of thing? Why was he up here being escorted by her maid, and why did we exchange smiles. 

We hadn't spoken once since the dragon incident, and it's been clear in my mind the way how I felt about him. So then why...why was I so confused? For a second I felt happy that I saw someone I could call a friend, someone that I could talk to, but then on the otherhand my other thoughts came into mind; he willingly allowed Satoshi to almost die, how can I forgive someone like that? It was a tough predicament for me to even consider so I was glad that is all that happened between us tonight.

I was left back to my own thoughts for only a second before the blonde maid walked back down the hallway, and almost as if she hadn't noticed me before, gained a slightly shocked look on her face and directed her attention towards me. What, had delivering Zell been overtaking her thoughts that she lost focus of her surroundings? I wasn't really feeling what she would probably tell me next, so I wasn't sure if I'd simply comply or make a fight out of it.

"What are you doing here? Get off the second floor, it's off limits for guests!"

Just the response I thought I'd hear. I took a deep breath before replying:

"Sorry, I'm not feelin' it. Just leave me here to my own thoughts."

"That won't be acceptable; go back down and join the others before I call security on you."

I rolled my eyes and started to make my way down the stairs; and I don't know why, but I felt something urge me to ask her this question.

"Hey...I see you with Edie all the time...What's your name?"

"My name? It's Alisa."

"Alisa...huh."

I muttered to myself, making my way down the stairs. Soon I was back into the massive crowds that enveloped the first floor. My destination was unclear, there were so many people I didn't want to see and so little options to chose from. I continued to push my way through the crowd until I headed towards the bar. It seemed rather empty, strangely, but in the middle sat two people, one that I knew very well.

The first was Raiken; I almost smiled, thinking that maybe now would be a good time to apologize to him. Everything would work out fine and the rest of our night would be wonderful. But as I approached him I finally noticed the beautiful purple haired women sitting next to him. Her body language told me everything; she was all over him, and all he did was continue drinking. Was my rejection of sex really this depressing for him? That he'd resort to drink his worries away and allow the attention of another women? My heart shattered, and this was the only thing I could think about.

I slowly sank back into the crowd, not wanting to deal with Raiken. I allowed the flow of the people carry me, almost blind like in a way. I didn't know what to think, I didn't even want to go to this stupid Gala and with everything that happened with Raiken all I wanted to do is go to bed. I continued to walk through the crowds until I noticed an oddity among the crowd; it was a boy, around my age who had blonde hair and honestly looked sort of down. I thought I recognized him from somewhere but I couldn't place where. I approached him, forcing my sadness away, asking:

"Hey, would you care for a dance?"

The expression on his face told me he hadn't expected anyone to approach him here, almost as if he was too lost in his thoughts to even care about the party like surroundings. He looked up at me but before he could either respond with a yes or a no I quickly chimed in:

"I'm not taking no for an answer."

I wasn't sure if I was using this stranger or not, but it did help distract from the whole Raiken ordeal. As I pulled him out of the crowd I looked at him and something clicked; I did see him, he was on some of the Chunin Exam tapes I watched, and also with Ren as Eien Machi. His name was Tanada or something; ugh I was horrible remembering these things, I'd have to ask him outright.

"I think we've seen each other a few times but I don't think we've officially introduced. My name is Kirisaki Shinkō."

I said with a happy smile. The blonde haired boy seemed to allow the thoughts he was grasping so hard onto slip away, as he willed himself to utter his name as well. 

"My name is Taneda."

"Taneda, huh? Well thank you for tolerating me tonight."

So I was sort of close. Regardless, I took his hand and motioned to dance without any verbal warning. I don't know why I was so insistent on dancing; maybe it was to get my mind off of everything that has happened tonight, but unlike Raiken, this man was like a clean slate, someone that wouldn't have any expectations from me. Someone that can erase all of my worries. 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2015)

Cjones said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Zellous Kazama
To Learn To Howl Again
Shoot Em Up
*

It ain't even a real fight 

Truer words have never made me feel so fucking miserable. I stood there my face buried in the dirt like an ostrich. It sucked getting kicked in the mouth, the taste of dirt and iron invaded my taste buds. Doesn't that sound delicious? I scraped myself off the ground like dog shit at the bottom of a shoe, my shimmering aura seemed a bit more corporeal as it weakened in power. I stood there my front half slightly undone as my legs weakened, my body just felt so heavy and it had only been a single kick. I created some tension in my knees prepared to springboard off the ground and at the shooter, he just stood there playing catch with his loose change. 

I had seen an ability like this when I was younger, there was a circus that traveled to Spoon Island. It was a pretty big deal because they would come every few years or so, and their main attraction was the gun show. Anytime they came my mom made sure to take me, which was awesome. We weren't poor but we were definitely living check to check so it was awesome for a kid like me. Anyway, the marksmen was amazing in his ability to precisely deduce measurements and conditions. He knew different things like wind speed, angles, vectors, just a bunch of crazy stuff that no human should be able to compute. The reason I found myself repeating Ara's words was because if he had the same ability as that guy...

It was never going to be a fair fight.

*BANG*

He fired at a street lantern hitting the metal rod that held up the light, I couldn't see the bullet, but if I had I would have seen slug split in half on impact. One half ricochet toward the ground and the other came at me as if it had a homing chip in it. I felt hot metal tear clean through the nape of my neck. From end to end the bullet hole smoldered with steam heat. I howled like a wounded animal as I brought my hand to the wound and attempted to put pressure on it. Plasmatic crimson deluged onto my hand as I tried my best to staunch the bleeding.

"Ya get it now idjit? Unless ya fast enough to dodge bullets I'll hit you. I miss what I want to miss. There ain't no aim dodging, look over there at the ground and see just how hopeless the situation is for ya."

Doing as he instructed my eyes were trained on the ground and I saw a fly, it's wings had been shot off with the other half of the bullet... 

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA"

I erupted with laughter at the realization of just how in over my head I was. If it meant bringing me closer to those behind the events of the Spoon Island incident I didn't care who I fought. I was ready for the monsters, but the fact this guy could literally shoot the songs off a mosquito and place a bullet clean through my neck without hitting an artery. How could I not laugh at how ludicrous this new world was, but where I had known fear before there was something about this that had been exciting, almost liberating. I wasn't afraid to die, not anymore if I failed in my mission I could be with my mother and my sister again. If I lived then I would find their real killers and destroy them, there was no true loss for me.

"Ya really are an idjit and your laugh is annoying!!!"

He threw a coin in the air and took aim, but I was already moving. The shackles of logic and reasoning unraveled around my mind as my consciousness ascended for a moment. My feet moved so fast I felt as though I was hovering instead of dashing forward, I was so locked in I couldn't hear the sound of the guns hammer striking the bullet, the clink of that bullet off the coin. I felt the burn of the bullet embedding itself in my thigh. It was another clean shot but I was undeterred I continued to rush Ara. He threw another coin over his shoulder and into the air, as I was only a handful of meters away. Without even looking behind himself he shot once more as I launched myself up into the air my fist cocked back.

"I'm right here!! SHOOT ME!"

CHOUJIN PAUNCH

My fist burst forward as if powered by a rocket engine, I could feel the bullet explode through my knuckle and shoot up through my arm and exiting through my elbow, but I didn't care. Something inside my soul howled with a strength I did not even know I possessed. My fist collided with his face once more, I could feel the ripple of my strength exerting a shockwave right into his smug skull as Ara ricocheted off my fist. Smoke billowed out my fist as I stood there, a cocky smirk on my face. My body went limp, it was giving out on me, I could feel the power of the gates leave my body.I was going to die now but at least I got to be look cool before, you know. I closed my eyes, I didn't need to see what happened next.

*BANG*

That was it I was dead...wait if I'm dead then why am I still having an internal monologue. If you're dead you don't think.

"Hey jackass open your shitty eyes and stop standing there like an idiot. You're bleeding all over my streets."

I opened my eyes to see a three fingers pinched around what looked like a pellet of gold. Steam shuddered off what I presumed were digits belonging to a woman. My eyes were locked on Ara at first, he was on his ass and bug eyed at the intrusion. Taking my gaze off of him and locking onto the self proclaimed "owner of the streets" 

​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 2, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery: The Pale Moonlight Arc_
Nakano Gala​
"Finally."

Were the only words which escaped his mouth, he managed to vest himself in the suit the Pope had ushered to him, masking the other under it and hiding the mask. Jumping of the window, throwing the bag upon a trash can and waltzing withing the gala's main floor. There, once more he was met with a sea of people, it seemed some of which were handing the gifts to lady Nakano. Should he approach? He pondered and the thought, in due honesty he didn't bother to gift her anything, in fact, he didn't even cared. But a part of him suggested that he should have, but again, voted against it due to the circumstances. He merely shrugged off the idea and paced towards the end of the opposite area. There stood the bar where many were sitting with either their potential partners or potential strangers, merely chatting, indulging withing idle banter regarding either statuses or experiences which detailed rather meaningless drivel to the youth. Upon the bar tender noting the brand inscribed upon his glove he instantly rushed towards his side, offered him a classic drink, which Rosuto hadn't the slightest clue what it was. It sounded fancy, but he rejected it instantly and mere asked to be left alone. 

The man politely bow and agreed, upon leaving him to his thoughts, Rosuto turned once more to witness the crowd. So many people gathered on a single place, so many people who are legitimately enjoying this night. Rosuto on the other hand, ignored entirely the atmosphere, the sensation he initially felt had been assimilated. This home had a sense that he could most likely detail if he had the opportunity, but witnessing their happiness didn't waver his sentiments. What he had done didn't affect him, it merely felt as if it were another step to progress. The faces he knew and those he didn't. Something about a certain lot had exuded the same aura as the Lady Nakano. Their emotions were prevalent through a smile was reminiscent of a Pierrot clown. 

Everyone had burdens, but some called out, beckoned for a savior. Was this how he was? Or more so how he is? In fact, this merely caused his to shut himself up, and way his thoughts on a distinct direction. The affects of the night haven't changed, and it seemed that no one worth while noted his escape. As he expected. The arm allowed him to assimilate the noise, and he indulged himself in silence. No distractions, no problems. A night truly devoid of any problems. 

A chuckle.

At least for him. Ironically, this was the second time he's done this. Has this treaty he formed gained him a sort of peace of mind? Or is he merely joking about the world which stood before him. Disgusted, he realized he had started to become similar to someone. Similar to a man whom he hated with enough vigor to do what he's been doing. His hand reached his mouth, as if to his smirk of disbelief. The phrase if you can't win them, join them started to make sense. He didn't understand these forces, this instant reaction he led out. Because he didn't notice his slow immersion to madness. The slow immersion that the solitude he was accustomed to, would sooner or later evolve him into something he himself didn't truly understand.

But here he would say, a spectator to it all. Awaiting for the right moment, awaiting for the right second. There wouldn't be a thought in head that would waver him from this decision. With it, part of the future will be inscribed in stone. With it, he would realize a milestone, and also he would had to shoulder a weight that he wasn't even assured of. But with it, would come the satisfaction of success, another step into reaching the clutches of this man. Another step into fulfilling his goal. It was so close.


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2015)

EDIE NAKANO
♔
_______________________________​ 
"_Edie...!_"

A half-hearted call of my name, one that came from someone shy and timid, too afraid to approach social royalty in fear of being judged or ridiculed. There were many out there just like that but there was only one that I knew - _Yuuko Shinohara_.

I'd met her twice. The first time I ended up giving her a makeover after she submitted me to a grueling five minutes in her mother's mediocre restaurant. The second time was on a particular mission not too long ago with this alpha lesbian and a prince who had a heart darker than what any of us could've imagined. As she approached me, I couldn't help but smirk, reflecting back on that time. It was one of the few instances this year where I honestly felt free of any kind of obligation or restriction. I was allowed to just be me, to just have fun and be young - even if it meant rescuing a double-crossing boy from a crazy clan of dogs.

Now that I thought about it, I wonder if the other one was here? Sayaka or Sayana... _Something like that_.

"Congratulations on making Chūnin. It's a really big step ahead and just proves how wonderful a kunoichi you're becoming!"

I didn't understand. First Kirisaki and now her. Of all the times I've said things considered... controversial, they're still here being incredibly nice to me. Either they're both massive fake bitches and have somehow managed to dupe me or I've underestimated the hearts of teenage girls.

Whatever the reason, I had to stick to my resolve. Courteous Edie, be courteous. Yeah, this is Newdie. It's all about being new, fresh, a brand new being with a heart of gold! 

God this was becoming _unbearable_. Maybe I should just stop thinking about it so much.

"Here." 

Yuuko pulled a small blue gift box wrapped with a baby blue ribbon and decorated with a butterfly. I was pleasantly surprised, impressed even that she'd gone through all this effort. Not only was it in my favourite colour but even had my favourite animal atop of it. I accepted the gift, lifting it to my ear and giving it a light shake to see what was inside. It sounded like jewellery but I couldn't be certain.

"I got you these as congratulations. They're really pretty but they're also discrete so it fits a shinobi. The stones are supposed to help you study and keep working hard to reach Jōnin! I h-hope you like them."

I'd never experienced kindness like this. Sure, I get free gifts all the time. A complimentary handbag from Chō Chō's or a new fragrance. However, they aren't completely free. These are things that wouldn't be handed to regular people. They're only given to me for my social status, my celebrity status, my public image. They want me to wear them and talk about them, show them off around town and bring them invaluable advertising and publicity. 

This girl who I'd quite treated kinda badly in the past was being so nice to me. I couldn't comprehend it. _Why_ was she being so nice? There had to be an ulterior motive but I looked her in the eye and I couldn't see a tinge of darkness there. She must genuinely consider me a friend.

"Thank you, Yuuko." 

Clutching the gift to my chest, I couldn't help but smile. I tried to resist to not seem all giddy and over-excited but the emotion was outpouring. My face wanted to show her how happy I really was.

"I'm serious. Like, thank you, for real. All this money yet I don't think anybody's ever been this..._ nice_ to me."

Another thing that caught me off guard was how Yuuko's face didn't change upon hearing my gratitude. With Kirisaki she made no effort to hide her surprise, even questioning if I was sane or if there was something wrong. No, it was like Yuuko expected this from me, like she knew I really wasn't the complete bitch everyone made me out to be.

Perhaps there is room in my clique for her after all.

"You're welcome Edie! I was worried you might not like it since you have so many clothes and jewellery already. I wanted to find the perfect gift and I hope this fits~"

"No they're... I haven't even opened it but I know they're really beautiful. I'll give it to one of my staff, have them take it upstairs away from the main gifts. This'll probably be the only thing I don't toss away."

I did just that, calling over a maid and instructing her to leave it atop my dresser. With that done, I grabbed Yuuko by the wrist and began to lead her through the crowds.

"Say, I couldn't help but notice the guy you were with! Got something you want to tell me?"​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 2, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
The Nakano Manor, Konohagakure

_Emancipation of All: Part II_

----------​
Taneda took a few steps through the crowd and then at once was accosted by someone. His natural reaction was to sneak his way out of their grasp, and his shadow began to rise up from the ground to protect him; it couldn't tell the difference between a quick movement edging for a dance or an assassin. With a bit of effort he suppressed it and it fell back into place almost immediately. He couldn't tell if she'd noticed the small blunder in that brief window, but smiled faintly to play it off.

Though the Senju recognized the young woman as she came forward; another newly promoted Chūnin and Konohagakure shinobi; Kirisaki Shinkō. He could tell from the appraising look she'd given him that she was about to ask something, and after she'd asked, from the way she held out her hand, it probably wasn't going to be possible to refuse. With a slow nod he accepted. He'd never admit it to them, but it turned out that the endless hours spent on etiquette and protocol while in polite society while in the Senju household had proved useful. He'd have never learned how to dance while in the Hida compound.

"Yes. Congratulations on your promotion to Chūnin, by the way."

What came next was natural for Taneda, though some might consider it rude. He started to analyze her, pick apart the reason for her asking him to dance. She was an attractive young woman, and a skilled enough dancer; he paid close attention to her steps and complimented them, turning out to be a quick learner. But there was something about her word choice, the way she stepped. 'I won't take no for an answer' and 'thank you for tolerating me' were the giveaways. He really had no leg to stand on, but he'd pick at it anyway. Think back. You can't just...blurt things out. How do you phrase something like this? People don't like it when you just...demand things. 

"Are you sad, Kirisaki Shinkō?" Taneda asked softly. As if the din of the gala was not enough to keep his question private.

Kirisaki blinked in surprise at the sudden query, and promptly looked away. Her expression was then rather guarded, almost defiant. After a moment or two of silence, though, she relented. "It's not something I really want to talk about...but...someone I consider extremely close is constantly persisting me to...well...it doesn't matter, anyways he doesn't think about my feelings at all and he makes it look like it's my fault. He's so stubborn sometimes..."

He nodded once, and spun her in place, thinking. For the most part his movements while dancing were practiced, though seemed mechanical, in a way. He considered her response before nodding. It felt odd, attempting to give someone else advice on something like this. Something he had hardly even touched. But he'd ask, so he'd try to attack the problem she'd given him. "We've...only just met, but you have others close to you, yes? It'd be worth talking to them about it. You can't just move like a ghost, and ignore feelings you're keeping something bottled up inside. You have to...express your feelings to get past them." A pause then. "You should think about what makes you uncomfortable about it. Consider it carefully."

She watched him and then canted her head, almost thoughtfully, as she considered the Senju. "Then why are you doing just that, Taneda?" she whispered back quietly.

Now it was his turn to blink and glance back towards her, a flash of surprise behind his glasses. "I'm not sure what you mean," he says, glancing downward then. Who was this young woman? He knew dancing was a bad idea.


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2015)

_
When God's Play
The Dog and The Bird_​
Kyo slid open the door to his mother?s room and for a minute his face skewered into so much pain that he couldn?t face her. He slowly closed the door behind him, he didn?t want anyone to interrupt them, but at the same time before he closed it. He wanted someone to come , to tell him he had something to do, just something to take him away from his mother. Though it didn?t seem like it was going to happen and as he slowly turned to her, he smiled at his mother. 

The weak woman, the shell that she became was still his mother, and his mother gave her all to protect him, and the village. She gave everything in her power to protect the ones she loved, even if it meant dying she sacrificed herself for the village. 

So it pained him as he got on his knees and bowed his head into the ground.

?Forgive me mother.? Kyo begun as he dug his head into the ground, ?Ever since I came into power of the clan, many of our supporters have been leaving us. They don?t want to be a part of the downfall of our name, and so they will be jumping into the next ship. Only a few of our original followers have promised us support?.?

Kyo remembered the meeting with the four supporters, and they kept it blunt with him, that even they thought about pulling support. A clan ran by a child like him only has a chance to fail, especially considering the loss of so many of their family members. The Fennikkusu name was growing weak, and if they saw it. The village was becoming aware of it, and no one wanted to be a part of a losing battle. 

Those words stung his heart and to actually say it out loud to his mother, to the woman who trusted him to do well. The woman, his mother, who blindly supported his claim to head, blindly sacrificed herself for him, and probably would do it again. Kyo clawed at the ground, he felt sick, as if something was banging at his chest. 

The last person he wanted to fail was her expectations of him, her desires and hopes for the clan, the thought that he was the reason that people were abandoning the name Fenikkusu. 

He wanted to scream and shout?

?And forgive me, we have become into debt to a priest. A priest who practices things I don?t even know.? Kyo looked up at her body, the oxygen mask over her face, the needles in her arms, and the liquid being pumped into her veins.  ?I?m sorry mother?Forgive me mother?.I?m so sorry??

He bowed again, he wanted her to wake up and say something. He hated this silence between them! He hated not hearing her voice! He hated being clan head, but for the sake of his mother, he couldn?t run. 

No?It wasn?t like that, he wasn?t going to run away, to many people still supported him and his claim. 

There was a village he had to protect and people that loved him and his family.

And as long as his mother was in that state?.That pathetic state, he had to make sure he could live, no surpass her in name and leadership.

?But I have a plan mother, and so when you awaken. All the heads that dared to turn away from us will be presented to you on a silver platter. I promise, on my name, on my honor, on our family?s name, and everything that is righteous.?​
?I will become the leader you want me to become mother.? Kyo choked, ?Fuzenkagure will rise again, we will usher our revenge on this world, and when you wake, the world will be covered in the spider lilies you love.?

_*?Because I will shed the blood of everyone that dared to cross us?.I?ll kill them all for you mother?.?*_​
Kyo closed his eyes and bowed once more, a deeper one, a more respectful one as he got up from the ground. This child that was the cause of their name being tampered with, but was now going to become the child that will make other clans bend their knee to them.  Kyo looked at his mother, he would make the world greater, better, there will be no war.

Because he?ll be on top?​
Fuzenkagure will be rise, their name will reach new heights, and Kyo will make sure of it. He walked over to his mother?s bed and brushed her hair from her forehead. He kissed her forehead before placing their foreheads together.  As he broke away, he remembered when she did that when they first moved to Fuzenkagure. A warm smile made its way to his face as the childish memory warmed his heart. A simpler time, a happier time, where he would think the hardest thing to do about his day was staying out of trouble. 

Though he was the acting head of Fennikkusu?.He was going to be the new leader of Fuzen?.

?Rest well mother?.When you awaken, we?ll go and see the spider lilies.? He smiled gently, ?But first, I promise I will turn this world to ash and remake it?.Stronger, better, peaceful, a place where there is no war.?

_?And if I have to destroy everything in front of me. I will?.?_​
Kyo took a deep breath, what he was going to do next, was going to take a lot out of him. He turned away from his mother and left the room, outside he saw his cousins gathered around. Kou and Keisuke looked up at him, before getting on one of their knees and bowing their heads. 

?We won?t hold you back.? Kou said simply 

Keisuke didn?t look at him, but he bit his lips, ?Direct us and we will attack.?

Soma and Sosuke looked at the younger ones that bowed down to Kyo, and Soma looked back from them to him. She smiled warmly as if she was a mother watching a child grow up, before getting down on one knee and bowing her head.

?There will be no path that I won?t take for the sake of this family. And there is no path that I won?t go. Either to my destruction or salvation, I trust you. Please carve the path for our family name. Lord Kyo.?​
Sosuke was the last to bow, crossing his arms across his chest. 

?Lord Kyo, acting leader of the Fennikkusu clan, the one we will follow to hell and back. There is no question about where we go as long as you command it, consider it done.? Sosuke explained

His family was always going to be there for him, and even when the world turned his back towards him. The family was the only one that stayed, they bowed to him, not because they saw him as family, but as their leader. Kyo took a deep breath as he stepped forward. 

?We?ll be the fire that cleanse this world?.? Kyo said as he passed them, ?But first let?s make sure the flames of fate are in our favor.?

*?Yes!?*​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 2, 2015)

[- R E A P E R Code - ]
-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc(Act XVII)-
<"Death Is Always At My Side">

Good, Good,

This was too good, it may have been unspeakably horrible for the pathetic loser named Riokou, but Diarmu's eyes stayed peeled at the heavens. Namely, the a ray of light that seemed to call the red demon up from this hell hole. A white brim look of joy could be seen by even the blind, on his crooked mug. His arms spread out to welcome the magnificence that pleaded his entry to the above world. An underground rat, would no suit this excellent alpha of evolution. 

"Finally, finally it's here dammit. I can reach a new path!"

His eyes stayed like glue to the many rotten pitch black pawns that soared to what laid above. They too would witness the glory that had escaped them all their lives while being beaten down here. Those stolen savages were still conscious of their own existence and the outside. How did they feel about being freed from their thorned cages? Even if was under the absolute rule of a master once again, there had to be some sort of bliss.

The answer laid way above. He could hear the calling for his rightful place at the top. Unhesitant, he leaped into the air. His goal was hundreds of feet above and he knew how to get there. His legs pushed off one of those nearby automated soldiers, or the Gokiburi is they were called. He pivoted further, pushing and dashing off the nearby stooges to climb to the very top similar to his reach of evolution.

"The next step is right there!!!!"

The light expanded further, as if to swallow them all whole. To him, heaven was only in fairytales, but is this not what heaven is? Hah, the further he jumped, the more ecstatic he become of his arrival. 

And finally, it came, he land out of the exposed whole and for the first time his two feet met the earth of the ground outside. His own eyes had never once met such sunlight so all he could see what an expansion of white before his eyes. Yet this blindness was only temporary and last a mere few moments. In anticipation for the long awaited development, he once again spread apart his arms with spear in hand. 

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

The growth of his evolutionary status would reach new heights unlike any before-

He paused his thoughts, no they were put on their breaks forcibly by the sensation of pain spreading across his sternum.

"What..."

He felt something sharp had ripped through him. It was cold and hard, similar to the underworld lair he had danced in for all his life. He was unable to assert its appearance but he came to the judgment that it was a kunai. It's entry coming from the rear, Diarmu slowly moved his head to his south. His vision became clear, as if to shake him from his long awaited fantasy, a single blurry face was revealed to him. His outlook became more clear of the culprit and of the grim reality.

A girl standing in front of the door of death

Green hair dosed with blood, 

A beaten face, art work of his own,

And those damned eyes that fill with piercing light!

"Rio....kou!!"

He recalled the name she was referred too. But why, she should be dead. She couldn't even lay a finger on him and now this tragedy happened!? His spear was indeed intentionally driven into her throat just a moment ago when he swung it backwards but she managed to deliver such lethal blow upon him. Now the first thing he had witnessed in this endless world was her arrogant face that spat at his existence!? 

"Why!? Calamity Mind should have killed you before you got the chance to touch me!...Wh- Why was it delayed!?"

He coughed up blood as his strained eyes never once took away from her beaten and half-dead stature. Even so, probably because the spear didn't slice apart her vocal cord, she was able to utter some weak words through her own blood-bubbling mouth,

"Your....Calamity Mind, works by your subconscious...... knowledge of your area...However,...you have never ........once been in the outside world, so even your 'almighty' ability had it's miscalculations....."

This was ridiculous on all accounts, but even with her surprise attack, the battle had not been settled jus-

Before he knew it, unprecedented amount of strength surged through Riokou's one working arm. Using that, and her core strength, the foe that should have been brutally murdered long ago, holding on tight to the kunai impaled within the crimson monster, swayed her body one last time with all her might towards......

"You filthy, rotten, dirty, despicable, shitty, cunt-faced-"

"BACK INTO THE PIT WHERE YOU BELONG, SAVAGE!!!!"

Diarmu's body was tossed ruthlessly from a half-dead girl's dead. The all-too easy target was the gaping hole leading to the underground he had just been freed from. The strings of hope that lead to Diarmu, were mercilessly cut.

"BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTCCCCCHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

His one last hateful howl descended into the hole along with him. 

"It's Riokou of Silent Honors, don't forget that even while you burn in hell"

She could only manage those one words, before collapsing the harsh ground. She had managed to follow Diarmu up here by grabbing onto one of the Gokiburi escaping the underground.

Dozens of wounds could be located all over her body. Whether they had been fatal or not was unimportant. Blood leaked endlessly from her. The fleeting liquid of life showed the signs of death becoming immanent. Her mind became hazy but fear would not be seen even if one looked at her very core.

Even with the guilt of letting further chaos spread across the land, there was but the smallest bit of relief.

Revenge had not been her forte but the deaths of Heivia and Eita had surely been avenged and she could only pray that, wherever they were, they would be satisfied with conclusion that she had reached. From the looks of it, as her consciousness fades, the shadow of the reaper of death had also come for her. Literally in fact, the foot steps she heard were getting closer to her. Whether they would kill her or not wasn't up to her, whose power was completely zapped after a battle that she was unsure was worthy of honor.

Yet when she actually thought about it, before everything finally turned black,

It didn't matter if she had the power or not, because;
_
Death Is Always At My Side._

*-Unsavory Savages From The Underworld's Uprising Arc-
END*​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Emancipation of All
_____________________________

It was perplexing to see this man, who questioned me about my own sadness, hide his own. I know some people like to brood it over, to bottle it up and never let it go, but I suspected Taneda would be the opposite. Why? Because he was the one that told me not even two minutes ago that it was good to get things off your chest; if you let your problems well up inside of you they will simply manifest into even bigger problems and get out of control. I knew something was bothering him but it would never get anywhere by just keeping it all to himself. 

What was the best way to approach it though. Taneda is a man that I had barley just met; would saying the wrong thing push him away? It wasn't as if I needed him to stay, but at the same time I didn't want to be alone. He gave me a sense of comfort and relief, something I haven't felt in a while. As the two of us continued to motion in a dance like state I finally retorted:

"Aren't you the one that told me not keep your feelings bottled up? If you don't say what's on your mind you'll never get past it."

I echoed. He seemed quiet, now keeping his gaze averted from my view. He looked down, almost as if he was trying to think up of the correct answer. Despite this, we continued to flow eloquently amongst the other dancers. After mulling it over for a bit Taneda pipped up:

"What if, hypothetically. Someone was never taught how to properly express their feelings? That wasn't apart of their childhood? And they didn't know how."

His words were a bit of a shock to me, but almost immediately after he adverted his gaze he looked back to me repeating:

"Hypothetically, mind."

His words were a bit strange, but I felt as if I came from a similar place. I didn't feel as if I couldn't express my emotions, more so, I didn't know why I should. When I was little I thought that all life had no meaning, so what was the point? I became very unopinionated in everything because all I could think about was the fact that it all won't matter in the end. That's no way to enjoy life though; we all only have one chance, so we might as well make the best of it. 

"Well, hypothetically if someone was never taught how to express their feelings, I'd have to say that it's just something natural. If someone were taught as a kid to repress what they felt, and feel nothing about what has happened...well, even then something will eventually come through. It's part of human nature; no matter how much training is instilled in someone to repress it, if something major happens, like a death, it will eventually crack. Well, that's what I think anyways."

I spoke honestly. I wasn't a person to give advice on this sort of matter, but it seemed like it helped him out a little bit, even if he didn't exactly tell me what was bothering him. What little hesitation was in his movements were now gone, as we were dancing faster, as he twirled me once again.

"Kirisaki Shinkō, if you want to just get something off your chest, you can tell me. My bloodline ability allows me to erase my own memories in a way, so I won't hold onto anything too private."

His offer sounded tempting, but should I take it? I did sort of want to rant, but then would I feel even worse? I already felt like I was using him, would ranting to him just so he could erase his memories make him even a bigger tool for me to use? I didn't like how I was treating him, but since he offered I decided I'd take him up on it. There was only one question on my mind.

"If you can delete your memories though, then why do you hold onto your sad ones?"

"I'm not sure what you mean."

He repeated. I sighed, it was clear I wasn't getting anything out of him.

"I...Well that person I was telling you about...he's my boyfriend. We've been going out for a month now and he keeps on pressuring me to...take it farther, so to speak. I just don't feel ready for that sort of thing but he isn't taking my feelings into consideration. Now when I approached him at the bar he was flirting with some other women. Is that really necissary for a relationship to work? It just angers me so much."

Taneda didn't really react to any of my words, simply replying:

"Well, aren't you doing the same thing? Out here dancing with me? It's almost as if you want to provoke a reaction from him."

"What? No. Well, not necessarily."

Wasn't I though? I was feeling lonely and depressed so I clung onto a nearby man to help fill the void, that's almost exactly what Raiken is doing right now. A heavy sigh escaped my mouth as I admitted:

"Well, maybe a little. Do you mind?"

"No. Not in the literal sense, in fact, it's pleasing to see that you can feel a little relief through this."

He brought a smile to my face, a genuine one. I basically admitted to using him, and even though we just met, he told me that making me a little happier made it worth it. Our dancing never dropped pace despite the length we had been going, I was hoping the rest of the night would be as uplifting as tonight had been. I finished, saying:

"You know, the same goes for me. It'll make me pleased to see you happy as well."
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2015)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*Emancipation of All *
Nakano Gala​_Dude, have you ever felt like this? A strange sensation, a chill, something similar to an electric current that runs through your spine all the way to your brain? Well, I have and right now I can?t keep myself from thinking that something is just wrong here. From the moment I saw that woman, Thalia Uchiha is her name apparently, talking with the Hokage I started to wonder something. Right here, in this hall, this one senseless party, how many dangerous people have managed to get themselves into this one celebration? I am standing about two meters away from both people, the two of them of my kin, talking, speaking as if this were some sort of business reunion. I don?t hear what they talk about not because I can?t but because I ain?t really interested; honestly if I could stay as far away as possible from that woman I would be glad, I don?t know where I saw her before or where I heard her name before but...she is bad news, my instincts can tell me that much.

With permission of Rakiyo-sama, I start to wander around as well, there?s not much of a point in staying there when certainly it?s not my business whatever they may be talking about although I will try not to  get too far away or it would be the same as disregarding my mission as bodyguard. Taking a step forward to the stairs before me, I walk up to one of the stair steps which is high enough so the hall can be clearly seen. I place my eyes on all of thos people, the more I look at them the more digust I feel for these people. I fucking hate it, this sort of environment is just grotesque, only observing a sea of snakes moving from one way to another waiting for the right time to shoot their poison. In my field of view I can easily distinguish people I know. Sparky is there talking with some girl that seems kinda serious, he is  not the kind to go around flirting by the little I know about him so probably she is just an acquaintance. I also see the reason for this bothersome event receiving a gift from a cute looking girl...another one trying to lick her boots? Well, if it?s that, I have no say here.

"Why am i even here?" I asked this to myself in boredom, this kind of shit was not my thing. I could be in a mission or playing around with Tora instead of attending this masks party. Suddenly I feel two slender arms surrounding me, breasts sticking to my back and a delicious fragrance mixed in with a scent I know. My body is tense, as you know human contact is just too much for me, specially when someone I dislike particularly is so close. Remembering that I must not make a scene in this place I take a deep breath and turn my head a little to look at the woman who had the guts to embrace me."What do you think you?re doing here Narumi-san?" I talk to her respectfully but I think it?s quite obvious  that I just want to punch her face. Getting a look at her I realize she is wearing the same dress she was wearing back then not like I can complain since these clothes were given to me just today.
​
"Nice guess Ak-chan!! but its not Narumi-san! it?s Sayaka-chan, Sa-ya-ka. " I can only grit my teeth seeing the foolish and easy going nature of this girl, she keeps being an enigma to me, an enigma that constantly creeps me out. How can someone so innocent be hanging around the likes of Kirigakure?s White Dragon? I also wonder how many times had I made this question to myself."Nee, did you miss me? what about a kiss to celebrate our reunion?" finishing by sticking out her lips as if I had actually agreed to her bullshit. Is she so eager to see me angry? because if so she is making one damn good job. Seeing that she doesn?t plan on stopping her crap, I take her face and without much strength but still in a rough manner I push her away."Wench, stop it already. What are you doing here? How did you enter? and even more, is Akabane around?"that?s what come sout from my mouth as we both are standing on those stairs, if someone were to rais their heads, they would easily see us."What?re you saying Akchan? Rau-chan is busy. But it was Mukkun who brought me."Mukkun? Yeah because I perfectly know who Mukkun is, stupid brat.

"Mukkun?"

"Yeah, you don?t know him? He is Mukuro Ikasamashi." for an instant I open my eyes in disbelief. Was she really talking about THAT Mukuro Ikasamashi? The owner of Ika Group. They are pretty much an international company that are usually at the top of the market of various products. I honestly wasn?t surprised by that person being here, such an important man was normal to be known and in good league with Natsu Nakano but, this man being part of Jigoku is another story. "You see? he is over there." when I look in the same direaction she is pointing at, I am able to see him, a man in his late twenties or early thirties, leaning against the bar with a cigarrete in his mouth. 

​
This place is full of shit, and I mean the kind of shit you seriously wouldn?t want in your shoes. Watching at this situation I can?t do but fret a little, this could become really bad. Regaining my calm composure, I turn and look at the girl, she is smiling while those crimson eyes staring watch every single one of my movements."I see, but why are *you* here?"

"I thought I could be able to see you."

Seems like what carrot-head said back in Fuzen wasn?t a lie. She has some sort of radar when it comes to me. I am reluctant to do this but probably this is the best way to do it, the only way to obtain some information before everything goes to hell.

"Narumi-san, would you like to dance?"​


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2015)

*RAIKEN*
♕
_______________________________​ 
Stirring the ice in her drink, the mysterious woman didn't take her eyes off of Raiken for a moment and neither did he. They exchanged smirks, talked about the gala and even got as far as asking one another about their personal lives.

"So where you from?" He asked, finishing off his drink with a huge gulp. The young man wasn't pulling out when it came to the alcohol. "Don't think I've seen you around here."

A chuckle escaped her lips glazed with a cherry chapstick. 

"You're right. I'm from Kumogakure but I'm here mostly on business."

"Mostly? What about the pleasure?"

Enticed by his flirting, she leaned forward.

"I prefer not to mix business and pleasure. What about you?"

"I made the mistake of mixing them and now I'm paying the price for it."

There was no lies being told. Kirisaki was involved in the business side of his life. She was unofficially part of REMNANT and involved in bringing forth the downfall of DIVERGENT. Although it seems like a stretch, Raiken couldn't help but wonder if all the troubles with Kirisaki were because he'd broken a rule in his love life that had never been followed which was to keep the two separate, yet the two girlfriends he's had since regaining his memories have both been apart of REMNANT.

"You've spoken a lot about this girl."

He had? Raiken hadn't even noticed. All her questions seemed to relate to Kirisaki however even if she wasn't completely aware of the situation with her. Ordering a refill from the bartender, he looked up at the glistening chandelier that hung over the hall.

"I guess I have. She's been on my mind."

"It doesn't seem to be doing you any good."

"Can you tell?"

Thinking about what happened was putting a downer on his mood, he accepted that. What he couldn't accept was just forgetting about it. He couldn't, no matter how hard he tries. Even if it was just to brush it under the carpet for a moment, his mind was fixated on finding a solution to the dilemma presented before him. 

His girlfriend doesn't want to get intimate with him because she's not ready. He's given what he's felt like more than enough time yet she still asks for more time. No matter what anyone says, intimacy is a fundamental part of any relationship. Raiken wasn't bothered about whether it sounded misogynistic or not but he _expected_ this intimacy. He liked her, he really liked her for a lot more than her appearance but it was difficult resisting these urges.

So what was a man to do?

Does he keep on waiting for however long that may be? Or does he seek it from elsewhere?

The woman readjusted her legs, crossing them over once more before letting her eyes meet with his. Her hazel glare kept his locked in place; he was enticed by her gaze.

*CHINK​*
"Men need a woman who will keep him happy. If she's not up to the task, you need to move on. You're still young with your whole life ahead of you."

"Hmph. Maybe you're right. Your advice ain't half bad for a random girl at the bar."

Stepping off the stool, she approached him, hips swaying and hands reaching out to caress his face. She pulled him for a whisper, her breath brushing his neck and her fingers wrapped firmly around his shoulder. He was pulled in, caught in the black widow's web. The woman slipped herself between his legs, draping over him like a curtain. She was aware his girlfriend was likely in the room but paid no care for it.

Raiken took initiative. He grabbed her by the wrist, pulling her in for an intimate whisper. She purred like a stroked cat, biting her lip with lust for the tall, handsome blonde she met at a ball. 

"Are you like this with your girlfriend? I have no idea how she can resist~"

"I've got just the remedy for my troubles."

"Oh? And what might that be?"

Suddenly, the grip around her wrist became aggressive and hostile. It was tight, pinning her to the bar in an intimidating manner that looked perfectly normal from afar. Her eyes widened with horror at his sudden change in demeanor.

"You're getting sloppy, _*Freyja.*_"


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2015)

_
Under the Night Sky 
Liquid Time Event
Interaction: Ryoko
_​
Zyana looked at the Hyuuga that stood in front of her, someone hired to protect the man? No, he didn?t forward any lump sum of cash to any bank account, and not only that. A Hyuuga, weren?t they rare? She heard that many of them were slaughtered, and most of Konaha kept an eye out on them because of that reason. Almost like a rare animal locked in a cage, she sighed as she placed the necklace around her neck paying the girl no mind. 

If she was an acting hired hand, then there was no reason for her to be here anymore. It was too late to claim the kill, but as the girl said her next lines. Zyana face skewered in disgust, she hated getting into unneeded fights, but as the alarms went off Zyana cocked her head.

?I don?t know who you are, I don?t care to know who you are, but if you were after this man.? Zyana made it short, ?I killed him, so leave.?

As she spoke her last few words, Zyana noticed that her time was running out, and that she was probably new to this. Where was her teacher? Usually people this young would have a teacher around to guide them, but she didn?t look like she did. Or her teacher was equally dumb with letting things get this far, the security guards had them surrounded. And Zyana sighed before rustling her hair.

?Are you kidding me?.? Zyana shot the girl in front of her a dirty glare, ?This was supposed to clean?.?

She ran her hand through her hair, ??.So god damn troublesome.?

The security guards had blocked her exit, and the girl was standing in front of her as if Zyana had owed her something. A life for a life? Really? She was upset that she took the prey and she was too slow? Goodness, she glad she had Emiya to guide her.

?Put your hands up where we can see them!? One of the security guards ushered with their guns, Zyana sighed as she placed her arms in the air, but as she did she looked at the girl. 

?Holy shit they killed him! Who hired you which village??  The second asked before looking at the girl in front of Zyana, ?A Hyuuga?! What the hell!?

?You want a life so bad right?? Zyana turned to the girl, ?How about you take theirs.?

?It?s the least I can do for you, take the scrap?.?​
And with that Zyana released the smoke bombs in her hand and as soon as they hit the ground, she ducked and launched herself directly at a guard. She kept low to the ground and aiming at the arm with the gun, she slashed his wrist upwards. He stumbled enough to give her an opening in which she took, with another chakra infused launch she cleared through the smoke. And ran with all her might. 

There was no way she could get downstairs without running into more guards, so she had to create an opening of her owns. Zyana picked up speed as she saw a window.  She covered her face with her arms as she smashed through the window, and landed directly on the ground below her. 

??.Messier than usual?.? She noted as she looked up at the window, ??.?

If that girl died, it was because of her own lackluster performance as a hired hand, but was it really? Zyana kept low to the ground, where was the girl?s teacher? At this point Emiya would had shot through all the guards and rescued her. Though as she waited for what seemed like an eternity, but probably no less than five seconds, Zyana released a sigh.

?Not my matter.? She said before rushing into the forest behind the museum, she could lose them and then go back into the city. She got what she wanted, that was the only thing she cared about, the last thing on her mind should be a child hired hand that held on to the concept of fairness.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 2, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
The Nakano Manor, Konohagakure

_Emancipation of All: Part III_

----------​
The Senju continued to dance with her, smiling faintly at her admission. He hadn't expected her to actively desire his unhappiness, but it was still...enjoyable to hear? At the very least. His gaze darted towards the bar to scan it briefly before flickering back to her. "What is his name?"

"It's...Raiken." Taneda nodded in turn. "Age?"

"He's nineteen."

Another nod as they continued to dance to the tempo of the orchestra's song. Taneda believed in three things, or fell back on them at least, when he wasn't sure how to proceed. The Law of Averages, the Law of Equal and Opposite Exchange, and the Law of Gravity. So when Kirisaki shared that with him, he wasn't sure how to proceed...except to express himself in the same way, as a show of good faith.

"Well, to be honest. I am...having trouble coming to terms with loss." She could feel a vibrant energy stemming from one of his right hand now; like life energy of some sort. Nurturing, soothing; Senju cells beneath it all. "I lost a friend, a little while ago. A very close friend. I have a woman's blood on my hands, and her legacy to uphold. The sensei I thought was a father to me might have only looked at me as an experiment...the same way my actual parents had. The family that replaced them...the only family I've known in the past, has been traded it in exchange for my life and adoption into the Senju." He pauses then, as much to let it sink in for himself as he heard aloud for the first time as for her. "Everything feels...out of sorts. Everything is coming crashing down, as if a dam broke. I guess I'm feeling...regret? For everyone I've hurt. Even the two men I took out during the Exams. I did that like it was nothing. Now I'm choking on their loss. I'm realizing I didn't have a childhood. Or a family. Regret for letting opportunities pass me by. And I'd rather I could turn the switch back."

Then he shrugged a touch, forcing a smile. "But I suppose I can't dwell on the past. This was bound to happen sometime. I'm not...a robot. You can't just switch out parts and rebuild a life as you see fit." He looked towards his arm. "Turn my emotions on and off as I see fit." His gaze fell on her again, then. "Because that isn't how we work as human beings, is it, Kirisaki Shinkō?"


----------



## Hollow (Jan 2, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*The Nakano Gala*

_A Pair Of Idiots In Dancing Shoes IV_

Seeing Edie so happy with her gift, Yuuko couldn?t help but throw her arms around the blonde with pure joy. ?Sorry,? she apologized even if a huge grin was showing on her face when she let go. ?Did I go a bit too far? I?m so happy you liked them!?

Without an answer, Edie handed her present to a maid to carry somewhere private and held Yuuko?s wrist so she could move them closer to where Haru was standing with a smiling face of his own. He had probably noticed her success in delivering her gift to her friend and was happy for her which made Yuuko even more ecstatic than she already was.

?Say,? Edie commented as they walked. ?I couldn?t help but notice the guy you were with! Got something you want to tell me??

Yuuko blushed down to her neck and stopped dead on her tracks, forcing Edie, who was holding a sly expression, to stop with her. ?I?I?That?s Haru-ni, I moved in with him some time ago when?? she gulped because the words were still hard to say, but she waited patiently. ?When mama died and papa put me out. He?s really kind and?oh I?m not living alone with him, Tora?s also there, she used to be my teacher?to cut it short?? Yuuko looked down at her feet, nicely covered in beautiful silver strap heels. ?He?s a really good guy.?

?And?? She prompted and Yuuko coyly smiled at her.

?And..I might?well, I?m not sure,? she truthfully admitted. ?He constantly changes women and he?s a lot older.?

She would like though, she would like to hold him dear and have him hold her dear. Even if she wasn?t sure whether it was a platonic kind of like or a more?human kind of like. She wanted something. 

?Then you need to grab him and show him that you?re better than anyone else,? she started to walk in his direction again and Yuuko ran after her. Haru still had a kind expression on his face as both of them approached him.

?Edie-san, it?s nice to finally meet you,? he greeted.

She wasn?t going to lie. She was kind of scared he would look at her the same way he looked at all the other women in pretty dresses, because Edie was just more beautiful than anyone else could ever hope to be in that party. Not out of jealousy, but out of embarrassment towards the fact that Edie was a friend and she didn?t want to see Haru shame himself in front of her. Yet he didn?t, he acted the perfect gentleman and when Yuuko sent him a grateful smile, he winked at her (making her heart skip a beat but that was another story). ?You don?t know how much she speaks of you at home.?

She spoke too soon? Embarrassed, she hid her face in her hands and shook her head. He was speaking as if he was her older brother or something. Well, she did call him Haru-ni but that was more out of respect than actual sisterly feelings towards the guy. Yuuko was really wishing she had brought Tora along instead, though the older woman would just have found another way to embarrass her. ?It?s true though,? she admitted to Edie when the blonde looked over at her. 

?Congratulations on making Chuunin,? Haru continued as if nothing had even happened. He rose his glass to her and took a sip right after. He was drinking a lot but he didn?t seem drunk at all?Yuuko guessed that was the power of adulthood. ?I would say it?s a job filled with new and great opportunities but I?ve promised to myself as a Jounin that I would never bulshit with either Yuuko or any of her friends.?

The air suddenly turned somewhat tense around her blond escort as he took on the air of someone who had a lot more experience than what he usually let on. ?As genin, you?re usually coddled by your villages. You only get sent on silly little missions and if you have to do something a little bit harder they send an older fighter with you to basically do things for you,? he explained with a considering look on his face. ?But from now on things are about to get much harder for you. This is when expectations and responsibilities start to pile on your shoulders like snow during a winter storm and if you?re not ready, you?ll crumble under it.?

And just as quick, the tension left the air and Haru once again held an easy grin on his face as he patted Edie on the head and ruffled her hair much to the blonde?s apparent shock and dismay. He purposefully looked around and rose his glass again. ?You, thankfully, unlike many of the more soft and spoiled kids they call shinobi around, are much stronger than that, aren?t you Edie Nakano? All this,? he gestured around the room. ?Apart, I hope the world keeps its eyes on you because young people with eyes like yours are the ones who change the world.?

He took another sip and Yuuko nodded at her friend with a bright smile. He was absolutely right. And she was incredibly proud to have a friend like Edie.
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2015)

_*Zellous Kazama
It's Not Going To Be Easy*_

Walking into the portal of the study the first thing I noted was that Natsu had ridiculously expensive taste. To be honest I didn't even know how he got so rich, I knew he had a maple syrup conglomerate because I used to use that particular brand for my pancakes. I really would rather be eating pancakes than doing this...

"You wanted to see me, Mr.Nakano."

I put emphasis on the Mr.Nakano part because that's who he was to me, we were essentially strangers and calling him anything else was awkward. He was seated behind his desk and it was unintentional but everything about him screamed supervillain, the nice suit, the slicked back hair, the fake smile. 

"Yes, please come take a seat.

I walked forward and did as I was told, it felt like being back in the principal's office to be honest. I don't know why but I was extremely nervous around this man and I shouldn't have been. He may be my father but at the end of the day he wasn't anything to me so I don't know why I couldn't get my leg to stop shaking...

"I'm glad you came tonight, seeing you in the crowd made me quite happy. I heard you got promoted as well.You're looking very sharp in that suit, I bet you probably have to beat the girls off with a stick. So this means my penchant for saying the wrong things at the worst moments was hereditary? Great wonder what else I inherited. I could feel my blood boiling at his words.

"Oh really? Were you looking sharp the day that you slept with my mother? Was never calling your way of beating her off with a stick?" I spoke with malice and venom as I fidgeted uncomfortably in my chair. I looked Natsu straight in the eye, I wanted him to know that I was angry, that I was hurt and that we were not going to be friends so he needed to get that idea out of his head. The warm smile he had greeted me with had evaporated before me and now there was a different look.

"It wasn't like that Zell, I cared very deeply for Reina. It was a complicated situation."I leaned forward almost out of my chair, completely incensed at his continued poor choice of words.

"Complicated? You were married with two kids and had an affair of which I'm the product of. I'm your dirty little secret!" 

"No you're my son! 

Now it was Natsu's turn to lean forward almost out of his chair, gone was the calm and caring paternal facade replaced with the true face of rage.He roared and beat his fist into his ash wood desk. We stood there staring eye to eye and breathing heavily, before we both relented and retreated to our proverbial corners. We didn't speak but we had an understanding that we both needed to calm down, he was trying to reach out to me and I needed to know if he had anything to do with mom's death.

"After Tate, my eldest son, your brother... Zellous I told you before and I'll tell you again, if I had known about you nothing would have stopped me from being your father. We're apart of each other, what's inside of me is inside of you. I don't want it to be this way with us, I want to be a father to you. 

There it was, that same sadness I felt emanating from him that night at Jericho's apartment. It was so palpable, it had its own gravitational pull of sorrow and that honestly resonated with me. I knew he was trying and a part of me felt really bad for him but there were things I just couldn't accept about him or the situation we were in. I knew what it was to lose someone you love and how that pain can twist you, but Ryoko and Suzume were innocent.

"Believe it or not I think I understand you a bit better now, I get that grief can make you compromise in ways you never thought possible. I'm sorry that you lost your wife and your son, but I am not a replacement and I sure as hell am not your redemption. You are my father and I can't change that, but you are not someone I see myself having breakfast with and introducing to people as my dad. I won't deny that in spite of your crimes I find myself unable to turn my back on you, but I need to know..." I paused as I felt fear and sadness bubbling up to the surface. My voice began to crack under the weight of my implore. "Did you or the people your so afraid of have anything to do with my family's death..."

"I didn't but I can't speak for those people.."

He said it somberly and in my heart I knew he wasn't lying to me. Don't ask me how considering what he had shown me what he was capable of, but I felt as though he wanted to reach me so badly he wouldn't jeopardize any semblance of progress by lying to me

"I'm doing my best to find out though. Zellous, I cared very deeply for your mother. I loved my wife but I also loved your mother. I won't lie to you I wasn't going to uproot my life for her but my feelings for her were true, and I'm happy that you came out of our time together. You remind me so much of her, you have here eyes." There was something about his words that were freeing, I honestly dreaded that he had something to do with it. I didn't want it to be him, it was honestly the last thing I wanted. His profession of love for my mother and his observation of our similarities, hearing it from my father made me smile. It was our first genuine moment as father and son and in a way it was progress, however one thing was clear to me.

"Obviously I'm happy you didn't play a role in their deaths, but that doesn't change anything between us. You're still a man who doesn't own his sins, you don't own what you did to those girls and you hide behind Edie. Me and my mother are just another secret that you're keeping from the world. I'm not expecting a gala for my promotion and I get it, believe me I do." I got up I was pretty much done here and gotten the answers I needed from him except for one."I need to know the name or the names of the people you are living in fear of. I'm going to get justice for my mother, my sister, and everyone else who died on Spoon Island. If those people had anything to do with it I have to know.

Natsu was silent a thoughtful expression chiseled upon his square framed countenance. He rose from his seat and walked over to a book case, he removed a single tome causing the case to recede into the wall and slide over.

"If I tell you then you must promise me two things and follow me.

"Fine." If it got me closer to getting the bastards responsible for it all then I didn't care what promises I had to make to Natsu. I got up standing beside him in the portal to wherever the hidden door led.

"I know you won't stop until you find these people. I could set up roadblocks to keep you safe but you have that look in your eye your mother use to get. It would be a waste and probably strain our relationship further if I attempted to impede your path. So promise me you will live. I've lost one son and I don't want to lose another."

I nodded in response to his request. 

"Good. Lastly you must stop calling me Mr. Nakano. You don't have to call me dad, but just not that.

He hit a switch on the wall closing the bookcase behind us and illuminating a hidden tunnel. I would assume it was the way he took to get from the party to his study. We walked together, not saying anything until a door came into view. Natsu put his hand out in front to halt our movements.

"I want you to understand what I'm about to do is not to gain your favor it's to protect you. Once we leave this tunnel everything is going to change, you can go after them but you are not alone, Zellous. I'll tell you everything after this.

Natsu pressed his hand to the door before looking back at me and pushing it open. I could hear the music from the gala, it was as I thought a tunnel. My father walked out with me in tow, going toward the dais I felt myself tense up. I was hoping he wasn't going to do what I thought.

Natsu Nakano, The Most Influential Man in the World, rose his champagne glass in the air once more. Immediately the pomp, the music, and the flair stopped as people took note of him commanding their attention, he grabbed a utensil and began to strike his glass to get the attention of any dissidents.

"I'm sorry to interrupt but I do hope you're all having a good time.

What the hell is he doing, what the hell is he doing, what the hell is he doing? This is the record that's currently on repeat in my head right about now.

"I wasn't prepared to do this tonight, but as they say there is no time like the present. I want to introduce all of you to an extraordinary young man who I just recently discovered. I want you all to meet my son..."

He pointed straight at me...

"Zellous Kazama-Nakano"

​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 2, 2015)

*Meiji | *_Emancipation of All_​
And suddenly...well. He hadn't been there before. But he was there now. Appearing above the crowd in the middle of the gala, he began to draw gasps, pointing. He was clapping, slowly, and attention turned towards him simply by virtue of him floating in the air. He had wild, uneven hair, but had worn a suit for the occasion. A wily smile, and deranged, distant eyes looked over everyone present as he spread his arms wide and then belted out a laugh. It was hollow. "Well. That was a rather eloquent sounding speech, was it not? How many ghost writers did you pay to collaborate on that? I would consider pursuing a refund, at any rate. Needless to say, I am happy for your fortunate reuniting."

​
Lin was located further away, roughly a hundred or so paces from her partner. She clapped, like the rest of the nobles, at the end of Natsu's speech. However, where the surrounding men and women gave horrific gasps at the impertinence of Meiji, she had three fingers of her gloved hand pressed to her lips to resist bursting out in laughter herself.

He was a name with a place allotted in every bingo book in circulation. Meiji, the Blinking Eye of Chaos. Why the Kirigakure missing-nin was in Konoha and addressing Natsu Nakano was not immediately clear, but he certainly had an agenda. After being discovered on the outskirts of a skirmish, the man was found 10 years younger than he'd gone into the fight, devoid of memories, and completely naked, barely hanging onto his life. He was taken into custody and treated as a prisoner of war. He slowly was nursed back to health, though as he continued to grow he grew bored with being confined to just the village, and eventually broke out, fighting 3 of the Mist Swordsmen to a standstill when his escape route was discovered. Since then, he'd been a rare sight.

Meiji waited in silence for an answer, which simply did not come from the stunned Natsu Nakano, who looked back with a mix of annoyance and vitriol. Security and shinobi in the crowd alike were beginning to move to react to this bold display, however... "No answer? Really? I'd give a guess of several, maybe a couple...at any rate." By now guards had been called, some calling for him to come down, others simply opening fire. Bullets began to fly towards the man as he stood there, but all of them slowed as they approached the shinobi's position in the middle of the main hall, as if being shot through a thick viscous jelly. He continued to speak, paying no mind to the barrage, and then the bullets were flicked back at their shooters by some unseen force. His speech continued on fluidly, as if someone else entirely were protecting him from harm. "However! I am not just...some rude guest come to criticize you. I have a gift for you, as well." There was a handsign made, and then in front of him a scroll appeared. Another hand sign and...

The scroll activated. The effect wasn't immediate...but. After a moment there was a low groaning that resounded throughout the hall, like a chorus of pitiful souls. Slow, drawled, tired. But more pressing than that was the fact that from under the floor, with inhuman strength and vigor, hands were punching through to the light above. Rotting, decayed hands, with their withered, torn flesh grey against their skeletons. Their eyes were sunken into their skulls, the moans reverberating from their throats as they slowly dragged themselves up to the land of the living, struggling their way up. And then...they began to bite into whatever they could find. 

And that's when the panic hit.

"Congratulations on your promotion, Edie! And you on your finding of your father, Zellous!" Meiji called over the sound of chaos now sparking, smiling wolfishly from his perch above the crowds. "Consider this your first assignment! Can you save your father?"

Under the cover of the pandemonium Meiji's distraction had bought her, Lin began to move. She weaved in and around the bodies of the panicked aristocrats, her movements poised and graceful despite the situation and how restraining her dress was. "Music to my ears~" she chirped, humming along happily with the screeches of the people around her.

The guards had begun to pour into the ball in earnest now, bursting through the crowds of people with katanas and firearms. Their mission was clear: to extract Natsu Nakano and his children from the room safely. However, in spite of their efficiency and training, even an elite team of bodyguards, the best money money could possibly by, perhaps the most efficient in the world, found themselves unable to cope with the sheer mayhem caused by the Kirigakure shinobi and his horde of undead. With each step they made, they would be shoved another two step backwards by a fresh surge of civilians rushing into them, or beset on multiple sides by a walking corpse. Some crumpled under the pressure and got trampled entirely, while a select few were able to find more success in evading the swarm. Indeed, some had even managed to close more than half the distance between themselves and the tycoon...

"Now, now," Lin smirked, then formed a hand sign. "Houki Style Lightning Release: Thunder Pearl."

Half a dozen distinctive balls of light flashed in the air. They chirped, cackled with electricity, then gave another - brighter - flash. In the far distance at the other end of the vast room, twelve of the bodyguards had now managed to push through the slimming frenzy of people and zombies, and were less than a couple of paces away from securing their benefactor. The first of them laid a hand on the man's brilliant suit...

And was then promptly ragdolled into a nearby wall, courtesy of a beam of lightning blasting into his head. The rest followed, until the entire squad of bodyguards was nothing more than a bloodied mess on a crimson stained marble floor.

Lin jumped up, her disguise shedding off of her like a cicada's shell, left hand extended forward and right hand notched back behind her head. "For one of the most richest men in the world, your security is astoundingly poor, Mr. Nakano," she smirked, the lightning beginning to take shape between her fingers. It was time.

"Houki Style Lightning Spear Technique: Thunder Arrow."

The attack sailed true, headed right for the man of the hour, standing on his pedestal, prim and proper, lodging itself in his midsection as he started to run for cover...but he was much too slow. The Most Influential Man In the World. The mover and shaker of Konoha, the man that commanded millions and brought economies and companies to a halt with a few signatures. 

Natsu Nakano.

There was a solid _thunk_ as it was embedded into the wall, the crackle and pop of the lightning marking the damage done for good. Natsu Nakano was firmly planted into the wall, impaled on a huge spear of pure electricity. The energy continued as he struggled against it, blood flowing forth from the wound as he stared down at it in horror, then slowly looked up towards Zellous.

Meanwhile, Meiji looked to the Konoha shinobi that were showing themselves now in response to his challenge. "Well then. Konoha's best crawl out of the woodwork. Let's have at it then, I guess...?" Though, to the horror of many, as the zombies took down their targets...that only served to turn the person bitten into another of the animated undead, and seek out more of the living. And so his act began to ripple through the gala, threatening to overtake Konoha entirely if allowed to reach past the walls of the gala and into the Village.


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2015)

_
When God's Play 
Game Master
Durga_









​
Humans were weird creatures, but could she say that? She was close to human but she wasn?t, and because of that, there was a slight disconnect she had from others. She didn?t understand their struggles, she didn?t understand their pain, but what she could understand was their desires. Their wants, their passions, and their selfishness, she understood those emotions. And in a certain way she could understand the emotion of love or was it really her?

Durga touched her belly and closed her eyes, was it really her, or was it someone else feelings getting in the way of her own? 

An imperfect being like her was someone that couldn?t understand the complexity of human emotions, but with a certain helping hand. They could feel certain things, maybe anger, maybe what love was, but many didn?t try. Though were there others like her? Durga laid on the sea as she looked at the sky?.

There were no others like her?..There was only _*her*_?.​ 
Her desires were her own, her will was her own, and the heart beating in her chest was her own. Though as she looked at the tree, the leaves gliding in the air, her mind wondered and wondered.  Almost like the leaves they flew around before landing, she found herself thinking, and finally realizing.

She hated humans?

Durga got up from the ground as she removed her hands from her stomach?.​She really hated humans?.​
Her long cascaded hair wrapped around her as she twisted the water underneath to see an image. She really did hate them, almost like watching roaches scatter around, she had grown to detest humans, and anything resembling them.   Ugly creatures, horrible creatures that give into their desires so easily, or pretend to not note them. She wondered which one she loved toying with the most.

The one that grabbed at the chance at the desire or someone that pretended not to note that desire, and teasing them until they finally showed their disgusting sides.

?Milady?.You rung for me?? Azrael appeared behind his master and Durga smiled hearing that voice she grew to represent with good news. 

She propped herself on her arms as she pouted, ?Things are moving too slowly, can I interfere yet??

Azrael smiled at his master before sitting down next to her, almost like a child she looked, but that childish face. Those pouted cheeks and flustered look that resembled a teenager, belonged to a woman, but as he shook his head, those pouted lips relaxed into a full on frown. Durga lay down in his lap as he played with her hair.

?The preparations have not been set yet. If you try to go into that dimension again without proper requirements then you?ll over exert your power again.? Azrael explained

?God damn rules, ? She cursed though she looked up at him and smiled warmly, ?I want to destroy all of them Azrael. I want to kill every single last one of them and bring that world to its knees.?

?Is it because of the heart??

?Yes?.It?s because of the heart.?​
She leaned to her side as she twirled her fingers above the water, ?Once I have the heart, I can do anything?.The more I think about it, the more I get angry. Why can?t I do what I want now? Why? Why?? Durga explained

?I can murder 100 men with a flick of my wrist, I can torch an entire village with the bat of my eyelash, and with just a curl of my tongue I can bring an entire nation to its knees.? She giggled as she thought about past memories of her starting out as Durga, getting use to the power, the control, and the domination. Though as she thought about it she frowned, ?I can do _everything_??

?Except become _complete._?​
?I can destroy an entire dimension?.But it won?t bring me any closer to my goal.? Durga dropped her hand and shuffled the water until the image disappeared. 

?And the thought pisses me off, every time I think about it?.?​
?If it pleases you so much, destroy a random one.? Azrael suggested, Durga leaned up and wrapped her arms around him.

?Then I won?t have enough power to play around during my spare time.? She purred, ?A little fun while waiting never hurts~?

?Master?.?

?Your master desires Azrael, will you give it to her??

?I will give her anything if she so desires it.?​
Durga chuckled to herself?

_?Complete me Azrael....Make me real...?_​


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2015)

EDIE NAKANO
♔
_______________________________​ 
My spell at matchmaking was  interrupted by the pausing of the music and by extension the entire  event. All that could be heard was the ringing of a champagne glass and  the shuffling of foot steps as everyone turned around to face The Most  Influential Man in the World, my very own father. Alisa predictably  flanked his right but what was most curious to me was who was standing  on his left; a young boy, a couple years younger than me with hair like a  silver fox and a nervous disposition.

"I'm  sorry to interrupt but I do hope you're all having a good time. I wasn't  prepared to do this tonight, but as they say there is no time like the  present. I want to introduce all of you to an extraordinary young man  who I just recently discovered."

A  confused look crossed my face. I was trying to process what he was  getting at, what he was trying to say but I really couldn't figure it  out. It was like his simple words were riddles to me. 

Then, he finished his small speech and it quickly became apparent why the pervert from the hot springs was stood besides him.

"I want you all to meet my son... Zellous Kazama-Nakano."

_What?_

There must be something funny in this drink. For a second there I was certain I heard my own father mention the word _'son'_ and _'Zellous' _in the same sentence. That's impossible, that's a _paradox_.  My father's only ever been with my mother and she's been dead almost  ten years. How can a dead woman have children? In fact let's disregard  that ridiculous explanation and just-

No, _why am I trying to explain this?_  It's a lie. It's not true. He's an idiot, he's being exploited by some  stupid bitch only after his money. There's loads of them out there,  targeting wealthy men they probably haven't even met claiming they have a  child by them. To save his reputation he's probably coming out  gracefully with his son rather than letting the media dig it up, except  it's all a lie right so why is he even doing this?

My face  switched from a warm smile to a hurt scowl in an instant. I caught Natsu  looking me, our eyes made contact for just a second yet so much was  said. He looked like he was sorry for this but hoped I would accept. I  made sure to let him know that this was disgusting; a disgusting, rotten  _lie _too repulsive to even consider a truth.

Even if it's  true, judging by the brat's age it would mean he was born while my  mother was still alive and married to him. Now I know for a fact my  mother wasn't pregnant after she had mean, so that would mean he cheated  on the most beautiful woman in the world and produced _that_. My  scorned glare turned to him, the boy wrongly given my surname. It was my  name, how dare he wear it like he was born with it! He's not a Nakano,  he's just the product of some whore on the side no doubt and that's even  if he really _is_ my father's son.

Yuuko could see I was  physically upset from his reveal. There was a bulging lump in my throat,  a tremendous pressure on my chest that I just wanted to rip out. My  eyes were going sore, I could feel the tears of raw anger coming on, my  fists clenching in reaction. All my eyes could do was bounce between the  _bastard_ who cheated on my mother and the little bastard he produced.

For the sake of my mother, I could never-

_ *CLAP, CLAP, CLAP*_​ 
A  slow applause, a wave of gasps and an air of silence to surround it.  There was something capable of stealing the spotlight from my adulterous  father in the form of the mysterious appearance of a scruffy looking  man. He gave a sarcastic applause, clapping slowly like a seal gawping  for attention. I was so angry, filled with so much darkness and hate  right now that everyone I looked at felt like an enemy, this man  included.

"Well. That was a rather eloquent  sound speech, was it not? How many ghost writers did you pay to  collaborate on that? I would consider pursuing a refund, at any rate.  Needless to say, I am happy for your fortunate reuniting."

Raiken  looked over his shoulder, albeit a few moments after everyone else.  Freyja broke free from his grip but kept her transformation active. Just  like the public, she watched with an interested smile on her face as  the man spoke. He certainly wasn't someone she knew but the Diamond  Queen was already well aware of his intentions. She was even aware of  the black sheep of the Houki Clan perched further away, working in  coercion with this man who goes by 'Meiji'. 

So much information coerced in just seconds. 

Freyja knew the future but didn't even attempt to stop it. Instead, she played with her nails as she watched the events unfold.

The  man waited in silence for an answer but my father didn't give one.  Instead, swarms of security began to flood in through the doors, armed  with swords and guns alike. 

"No answer? Really? I'd give a guess of several, maybe a couple... at any rate."

His  personal guard opened fire but through some strange jutsu he deflected  them, even repelling them straight back to the shooters who collapsed on  the ground, writhing with pain and agony.

"However! I am not just... some rude guest who has come to criticize you. I have a gift for you, as well." 

Staying  true to his word, the man produced a scroll and a handsign. What  followed wasn't a burst of smoke but a worrying, paranormal groaning  sound that sounded like it was plucked straight from a gruesome horror  film. My comparison wasn't far off as what looked like _zombies_  began to emerge from the ground, their decaying flesh giving off a  rotten smell and their need for living flesh garnering horrified screams  from the crowd. 

They wasted not a second, lunging into the  crowd which tried to disperse into the doors. However, even in an estate  as big as mine, there was simply too many people for them to get out in  time. Many unfortunate enough to have a front row seat fell first,  these netherworld creatures plunging their rotting teeth into their  throats, tearing apart their flesh and letting their blood stain the  floor. 

I couldn't even say anything. As people rushed straight  past me trying to escape, I just stood there completely silent. My mouth  was parted, gawping like a fish with no words to say. I had no words to  say, this was all happening so fast. It was crashing into me at such a  speed I couldn't even process it. First my father comes out and reveals  he had an affair that resulted in a child, then this complete stranger  shows up and launches a bio-terrorist attack.

Then, he addressed me.

"Congratulations on your promotion, Edie!"

My  eyes sharpened, glaring at him from just meters away. I could already  see Natsu's remaining security detail trying to push their way through  the thick crowds to get to me only to be stopped by a warrior of the  undead.

"Consider this your first assignment! Can you save your father?"

"W-What...?"


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2015)

EDIE NAKANO
♔
_______________________________


_*CHINK

*_​ With a broken wine bottle now coated in diamond, Freyja casually plunged  it into the skull of a reckless undead that dared to get too close to  her dress. 

"Zombies. Why didn't I think of that?"  She quipped, tearing the makeshift weapon away from the groaning  monster's head, allowing it to slump to the ground with a thud. For once  in her entire life she was fighting side-by-side with her enemy, who  utilized an electric-charged punch to stun and kill another of the army.

"Fuck sake Freyja, what have you done this time!?"

"_Me?_ Oh I can assure you, this is nothing to do with me. You should keep your eyes peeled, the highlight of the show's coming."
- - -

_* BIRI, BIRI*_
​
A girl, it was  definitely a girl. I looked up and saw a blue-haired woman weaving a  single hand seal, summoning half a dozen balls of light that flashed in  the air, rattling the chandeliers and destroying the paint. I didn't  quite catch it but I'm sure she uttered something along the lines of  'Houki Style', the same sort of jutsu used by Ren. Could he have  something to do with this? Was his clan launching some sort of terrorist  attack on my family?

No, my family as a whole isn't the target. I remembered just then what the man said with a chilling undertone.

_"Can you save your father?"_

My  heart began to twist. I began to wonder if they was really going for my  father and even began to question how I felt about that. I was feeling  so conflicted, so flustered I couldn't even function properly. I was  still seething at my father's revelation but... Death? No, I couldn't  imagine it. I couldn't _allow_ it.

"Dad!" I screamed. My lungs were working without my instruction, calling him by a name I haven't used in a long time. 

"_Dad!_"

"_*Dad!!*_"
​
"For one of the wealthiest men in the world, your security is astoundingly poor, Mr Nakano."

The  woman jumped up, shedding her disguise like a moth emerging from its  cocoon. Her left hand was extended forward and right hand notched behind  her head like this was such a casual thing for her. All the while she  spoke, I kept trying to push my way through the crowds of guests and  blood-thirsty zombies, doing everything I can just to get that little  bit closer to him.

I don't know why, I've always said to myself I  don't care what happens to my father, he's dead to me, all that  immature crap you say when you're not thinking straight, but now shit's  hit the fan I've realized he's still my father, I can't watch him be  hurt like that before me. I'll hit myself for this later but... I love  him. 

Then I heard it: The death sentence being read out in the form of a jutsu.

"*Houki Style Lightning Spear Technique: Thunder Arrow.*"
​
"_*DAD!!*_"
​
The  spear sliced through the crowds, clashing into him with a splatter of  blood. I shut my eyes as fast as I could, trying to block it out but it  was too late. I already had the image of it connecting with him, the  pain of realizing I was too late and the sadness that ensued stuck in my  mind. 

It was going to haunt me forever unless I did something, _anything_.

- - -
​
"_*Kirisaki!!*_"

"Oh of course, running off to find her. She's practically a zombie anyway so I'm not sure why you're so eager to find her."

Unfazed by her spiteful comments, Raiken grabbed her by the collar and yanked her towards him.

"Listen, I'm not finished with you. Once I'm done here, *you're* next."

"How very intimidating. I look forward to it~"

He  dumped her at the bar before lunging over the crowds, using a single  leap to cover more floor than the poor civilians could. There was a part  of him that felt guilty about letting so many be devoured but it was  out of his hands. The best he could do was secure the mission and the  future of REMNANT.

"Saya, are you there?" 

Tapping  his ear piece cleverly hidden, Raiken tried to contact his intelligence  expert stationed back at their new hideout deep in Konoha. After a few  attempts, she finally made connection.

"I'm here. What's wrong?"

"Something's  gone wrong, these guys have showed up attacking the gala. Zombies,  zombies everywhere. I haven't seen anything like it."

"Shit. Is Edie okay?"

Raiken  quickly scanned the crowds, looking for a sign of the blonde heiress.  He quickly spotted her running over to her father in a hysterical state,  confirming her safety.

"She's fine. Her father though..."

"Wow, they managed to get Natsu?"

"They got him. Whether he'll pull through or not... I don't know."

"You need to go over there and save him! Use your blood if you have to, you *can't* let him die. It's imperative he survives."

"No, I can't do that. It risks blowing our entire cover and risking everything. It's out of our hands."

"_*GO AND SAVE HIM. I'LL EXPLAIN AFTERWARDS, JUST SAVE HIM!!*_"

"Tsk."

He  wasn't about to ignore the advice of the genius of their group. Raiken  trusted Saya to always figure their way out of situations like these and  this would be no exception. Preparing for what had to be done, he took  down a few more of the reanimated monstrosities before speeding his way  over to Natsu who was surrounded by dozens of people, amongst them his  very own daughter.


----------



## Hero (Jan 2, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
_The Nakano Gala_
_ ~ (The Emancipation of All Part 2) ~_

As Tsughi led Takashi up the staircase, Edie and another girl were making their way down the staircase, but on the other side. He'd hate to impede their journey, but he wasn't sure if he would see Edie again during the night. Before he left their own personalized alley, which served as the siblings' home, Sayano gave Takashi the task of delivering Edie a gift. He had no idea what could have possibly been in this box because it was rather light. In addition to that, there came no sound from it whenever it was rattled, making deciphering the contents even more of a puzzle. 

Slowing his pace, Takashi took the knapsack he was carrying over his back and started to rummage through it to obtain Edie's gift before she left his sight. Takashi wasn't completely sure why he had as much as he did in his knapsack. Inside the bag was an assortment of ninja tools, garbage, food, condoms provided by Sayano, and an extra pair of clothes for relaxation after the Gala. At the very bottom of the sack, Takashi found the sought after gift that he was meant to deliver to Ms. Nakano. Once again the boy tried shaking the gift to figure out the box's contents, but similar to before, he was left stumped.

At this point, Magistrate Kawahara was standing directly above the boy with a stale expression on her face.
"What exactly are you doing?" the woman said coming off slightly irritated. Takashi greeted the Magistrate's hard gaze with a friendly smile before explaining what he was doing exactly.
"Well, Sayano asked me to deliver this present to Edie. That's what I plan to do before we go upstairs. It's the last thing I need to do, I promise. "
"Very well Takashi, but make this quick." Tsughi said firmly, "Rakiyo-sama is expecting me to be at the table and I'm _never _late."
Takashi saw her mouth moving, but he had no idea what Tsughi Kawahara had just said to him. He was still processing the idea that he was going to be at the same table as the Hokage. This wasn't a mission by any means, but the stakes just got higher. Takashi didn't feel ashamed of his uneasiness because who wouldn't feel uncomfortable sharing the table with one of the world's most powerful shinobi?

With gift in his hand, Takashi scurried over to Edie and the mystery girl, catching them before they completely left the stairwell.
"Ms. Nakano, please wait! Ms. Nakano!" Takashi called frantically after the blonde chuunin. Thankfully the girl heard him and stopped to see what the boy could possibly want with her.
"And you must be?" the girl said puzzled, but clearly pleased at how she was referred to as "Ms".
"You don't know me, but I'm Takashi Hatekeda, Sayano's younger brother. You two went on a mission together to escort that Prince. My sister was unfortunately unable to make it, so I came in her place."
Recognizing Sayano's name, Edie was now on the same page as the stranger who had just approached her. However Edie did pick up on the extreme difference in Sayano's and Takashi' skin tone. Also based from their introduction, she also noticed they had different last names. Besides, wasn't Sayano apart of the Inoue clan? If that were true, why didn't Takashi have the same eyes? Although Edie didn't know a lot about Sayano's past, she knew enough to know that Takashi and Sayano weren't blood related or that Sayano's mom fucked around with the milk man. On the bright side, at least the boy was cute. Edie soon found herself wondering if he had a huge cock. Before she could inspect the potential outline left by his member, Takashi presented the gift.

"This is from Sayano to you Edie. Please, open it."
"Yes Edie, open it!" chimed in the shorter girl who was accompanying Edie. Figuring he should be a gentleman, Takashi decided to introduce himself to the girl.
"Apologizes ms, but what is your name? I never caught it."
Yuuko blushed at the boy. Although it was true she was over the Prince and even more true that she was really feeling Haru, she couldn't deny Takashi was cute, and a charmer at that.
"I'm Yuuko, nice to meet you Takashi."
Now aware of the Yuuko's name, Takashi dismissed her and turned his eyes onto Edie. At this point in the night, Takashi was feeling himself and decided to push his luck with Edie. He only had one drink, but it was hitting him at this point. Liquid courage was his confidence's and dick's best friend. However he hadn't had enough to speak up to Edie in a flirtatious manner.
"Maybe If I threw back a few more shots, that'd help..." Takashi thought to himself.

Knowing he was pressed for time, Takashi pressed Edie to open the gift. Takashi was dying to know what could have possibly been inside that box. His desires were quenched when Edie opened the box to reveal a persian blue scarf adorned with grandidierite. All three shinobi's eyes widened at the spectacular gift.
"I don't know what to say, I'm actually speechless." Edie whispered. She was completely floored by Sayano's gift. Grandidierite gems were amongst the rarest stones in the world and the second most expensive. The last time she laid eyes on such jewels was during the mission with Prince Isamu. Edie began to wonder if it was possible that when the girls handed Prince Isamu over to the Land of Scales, Sayano stole some of his precious gems. While Edie marveled over Sayano's gift, Takashi took the liberty to explain the meaning of Sayano's actions.

"Obviously you're rich and you know what those rocks are, so I'm not going to waste my time explaining that. Although I'm curious as to where she found these stones? I don't think anyone in Iwakagure had precious grandidiertie to their name. Anyway, that blue scarf is very important in our culture and represents friendship. The fact that she adorned those with beautiful stones must mean she really likes you Edie as a friend."
Edie continued to blink frequently and remained speechless. When she was done marveling at her gift, she reached into the box to read the note that was taped at the bottom. Quickly Edie flipped open the message to read its contents. For a bit the girl seemed fine, but then suddenly her lower lip started to quiver followed by a sniff. However her composure was quickly regained and the girl ordered her maid to take the scarf and the note to a storage room to be accessed later. Before continuing on her way with Yuuko, Edie thanked Takashi for his gift and told him to tell Sayano she appreciated her words.

As the two girls began to leave, Magistrate Kawahara appeared by Takashi's side, placing a hand on his shoulder.
"Shall we?" she said. Takashi nodded in agreement before continuing there ascent up the staircase. However the duo stopped in the middle of the stairs when the music suddenly stopped planning. Confused at the abrupt nature of the stop, Tsughi and Takashi scanned the room to investiage. Not long after, Natsu Nakano appeared looking dapper as ever.

"I'm sorry to interrupt but I do hope you're all having a good time," his voice echoed throughout the hall. "I wasn't  prepared to do this tonight, but as they say there is no time like the  present. I want to introduce all of you to an extraordinary young man  who I just recently discovered. I want you all to meet my son...Zellous Kazama-Nakano"

The room was in complete and utter silence.
 ​


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2015)

EDIE NAKANO
♔
_______________________________​ 

"Come on Dad, hang in there. I'm going to save you, i-it's going to be okay!"

I kept my promise, I wasn't going to let anything happen to him. My hands were over the wound trying to stop the bleeding but nothing was working. I was trying to focus my chakra to the affected areas but it wasn't coming out correctly. Damn myself, damn myself to hell and back. I was a blithering mess, a shaking pathetic weakling who couldn't even make use of the one skill she has to save her dying father. I looked at the guards surrounding me, looking at me as if I was their last hope to save the Kingpin from a scandalous death.

Then, I looked at Alisa. She was stood besides the woman from a few days ago, the older one who's supposedly my grandmother. Unlike the maid who was flooded with tears, she seemed less upset over her dying son. Instead it seemed like she was thinking or trying to solve something.

"Edie..."

Using all his strength, my Dad raised his arm and stroked my cheek, leaving a streak of blood across my tear-stained face.

"I'm... sorry..."

"_No, no no no no no...!_" 

I shook my head furiously, I wasn't going to have it. "You don't need to apologise for anything! I'm the one that's sorry, I'm so sorry, I can't say it enough, I was so horrible to you and now I only seem like I care now you're going but that's not true!" The words were coming out so fast. A blithering mess, I didn't even notice the heavy stream of tears ruining my makeup or the chaos going on throughout my home. 

All I could see right now was me and my Dad, the man I'd treated so badly throughout my entire life.

Why did it take his death to make me realize? 

Just a little longer. I wanted him to stay with me a little longer, even a second. That's all I'm asking, the one thing I want in this world!

_"Please!"

"Come on, you're going to make it!"

"Can someone get a medic! Get some help, don't just stand there you idiots!"

"You're all useless! Can't you see he's dying!?"
_​
I gave up.

I'd actually given up. My jutsu wasn't doing anything. All I could do was sob into his chest, his warm blood mixing with my hair. He was using the last of his strength to run his fingers through my hair, petting his darling daughter just like he used to when I was younger. He wasn't around much, I couldn't lie but that doesn't mean I hated him. All these horrible things I'd said was just out of anger. Hormones, teenage angst, I don't know what it was but it wasn't the truth! The truth is that I love him, I'd been so blind and I fucking despise myself for realizing now of all times but I love him with all my heart. He's my Dad, this can't change that!

"Let me through, I can help!"

_"Keep him back! Keep everyone back!"_

"I said let me through, just let me help!"
​
A man burst through the few guards providing us pointless protection, a man I quickly recognised as 004. What was he doing here of all people? My mind wasn't thinking straight, I didn't even give a shit about why he was here. If he said he could help, I was going to take it.

"Here, let me."

He pulled a small pocketknife from the waistband of his trousers and cut his wrist before holding it over Natsu. While the guards were perplexed as to what was happening, Alisa and my grandmother seemed to know what he was doing, with my grandmother in particular watching with wide eyes. I was just watching, my head shaking slowly, praying for some kind of miracle. 

As the blood from his wrist dripped into the mouth of my father, he was using everything he had just to swallow it. I could see he was in so much pain, so close to the darkness that is death it pained me to watch. It got to a point where I had to cover my eyes, just to give them a break from the torture even if it's for a few seconds.

"Come on, come on..." The wound on 004's wrist began to heal, exhibiting powers not dissimilar to mine. More and more mysteries began to unravel tonight, providing so many questions that desperately needed answering but I was too stressed to even think about it. Going through my mind over and over like a hurricane was just saving my Dad through any means necessary.

"Is it working? Is it working!?"

"I can't tell..." Then, he raised his other two fingers and pressed against his ear. "Saya, it's not working. I don't get it, he's not healing!"

He nodded along, seemingly communicating with someone over his headset. A glance then followed over his shoulder looking straight at me with a worried look on his face.

"What is it? It's not working, isn't it? Why can't you save him!? You said you could but he's still dying! Why are you lying!?"

It was like my words didn't register with him because he simply looked back at my father as life slipped further and further away from him. Pressing his fingers against his ear once again, he uttered:

"I can't ask her that. How do I even ask her that? Saya--- No, I--- Tsk."

He looked at me once again. It was getting irritating these constant glances while everyone just stood around doing nothing. Why were none of them helping him!? He's Natsu Nakano, he's the most important man in the world, why weren't they doing everything to save my Dad!?

Then I felt my father's touch again. This time his hands were trembling even more, his body becoming physically weaker as the clock ticked.

"Edie... You need to... to..."

Clutching his hand, I pressed it tearfully against my cheek.

"Don't speak Dad... You'll just make it worse."

"No..." He turned his head to Alisa, eyes wincing from the pain. 

"You need... Need to..." 

It was then something went off inside Alisa's mind, for her eyes widened with realization and spurred her to do something both shocking and uncalled for. Grabbing the knife from 004's hand, she grabbed my wrist and slashed it before bringing it over to his mouth. 

"A-Alisa! What are you doing!? He just tried that and it didn't work! Why don't you stop sitting around here and-"

"Just trust me, Edie!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2015)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*Emancipation of All *
Nakano Gala​_And then everything went to shit; things just happened too fast for my liking, so fast I wasn?t even able to obtain any sort of information about Mukuro Ikasamashi or the whereabouts of Akabane Rauji. The onlly thing i managed to do was start to dance one song alonside this red-eyed bitch before everything started to break down. First, the music was interrupted by the proud father of the recently appointed Edie Nakano, Natsu Nakano. Then he suddenly announces that a silver-haired guy, apparently called Zellous, was his son. A ton of people had their jaw ouching the floor because of the news; wa sit really that weird? All the fucking wealthy pigs have many secrets, they allow their money to talk for them and there are even some who have daily orgies. So is a long lost son such a big deal? i can?t understand these people. 

But the fun didn?t end there, the next instant we have a man clapping calling the attention. I open my eyes like plates when I see him, I would be an idiot if I didn?t . Meiji, the blinking eye of chaos was right there in front of him and  such an entrance was obviously not calling for anything good. Before he would do anything I would pin him on the ground, if I use _those_ abilities  I could evenj kill a Kage under the right circumstances. However once i tried to step forward and confront the man, Narumi stopped me and shook her head although her scarlet orbs were fixed on the new comer. A good bunch of blabbering took place and the the bomb exploded.

*"KYAAAAH!!"*

The commotion starts as a horde of zombies begin their attack against the guests.

I can see them coming after me and Sayaka. As it?s obvious I get annoyed, why is it that wherever i go, here?s some piece of rotten ass moron trying to do harm to their surroundings. As the panic takes over the entire place I can?t do but to see how Natsu Nakano is stabbed by a jutsu. Good enough the Hokage wasn?t up there with him. That wealthy man is not my responsibility, yet a bit of stress takes over me for not being abe to do anything. Joining my hands and forming the Ram seal, a gigantic cloud of smoke covers the hall as a whole and still from it my voice can hopefully be heard, I say that because sure as hell, noow I am more than double of the amount of guests.

"YOU LOT JUST FUCKING CALM DOWN!!!!"

Flames start to come out from the gigantic cloud, starting to engulf every single zombie of the place each one of them starting to get carbonized as the guests start to get taken away from the danger. The cloud of smoke fades allowing to see what I have done. Clones, ranging into the hundreds, are all over the place, some are even on the walls and there are even some of them of the roof of the building I am left alongside Sayaka and the man, Mukuro Ikasamashi is with her, both next to me.

"For real?"

I say from the middle of the hall while looking straight into the so called criminal who just started all of this Halloween party. The guests being evacuated  by my clones, while an squad is already covering Rakiyo-sama. "Seriously what is fucking security doing just allowing anyone to enter?" is the first sentence as I look at Narumi and Ikasamashi first and then at the man who stirred up all of this chaos. "Since the chunin exams there?s something wrong going with the village?s security, how is it that ya buncha fucktards keep skipping the ANBU as if they were just kids?"

Hearing a crashing sound, I turn to look at Mukuro. A zombie is in front of him, trapped inside some sort of orange colored chakra construct. Just by closing his hand, the monster was destroyed."Not good, not good. Natsu-san is a precious business colleague, I can?t allow myself to lose him just because some run of the mill criminal wants to make some sort of party here." is what he says before pointing his open hand at Meijin. An orange cilinder of aboutfive meters radiusmaterializes around the black eye of chaos some how restraining his movement as if he had been caged.

"This is not your run of the mill jutsu, by the way."


----------



## Chronos (Jan 3, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery: The Pale Moonlight Arc_
Nakano Gala​
Like clockwork, the moment presented itself brilliantly. Chaos ensued across the Nakano gala, the screams and wails of hopeless individuals adored the once primly, aristocratic behavior into the marvelous demise of the myriad whom stood at the zenith of it all. Natsu had fallen, and much like what he'd expected many ran to his aid. Lifting himself, he began to show his true colors. A plan coming to fruition. The announcement of a new child, was unexpected, but nothing could was surprising of this man. He took of his suit, and exposed his battle raiment, his melodic arm exposed, his patched released, as he walked through the chaos without much caring of what occurred. Climbing up the stairs, turning, the scenery within this specific area... It was lavished by the man's known as Meiji's creatures. The woman whose attacks were that of the Houki clan managed to sink in a direct strike upon Natsu. His breath was begging to fade, however they struggled to his aid. 

Even the filth of the world could obtain such a luxury. 

He lifted his hand, pointing towards the center where all stood. His index and ring finger extended while the thumb rose, and the other were enclosed. Posing it as a gun, the machination of his arm began to brew the chakra that circled his system. A pulse was heard, causing the earth to rumble as a sound followed and the world became silent. The currents released caused the zombies to fall under the kinetic force of his arms power. Soon the world halted, all eyes had reached him, now pointing his fingers at none other than the dying man. 

"You stand at the fork road. Two path are at your choosing."

He said. He had been aware of the situation since it started. This was merely the construct of a man who has planned the demise of many prior to this. This step up had been preordained, an opportunity such as this couldn't be wasted. It's as if Natsu himself called upon such event to occur to him. 

"You choose wisely, leave Natsu Nakano to die and continue your daily lives. You will no be persecuted. No harm will become of you, or the village. You see he is truly the only target we strife for." 

Rosuto continues, the tone of his voice exuding the malice of that which equaled the man that took his mother from him. The very creature that brought this sorrow upon him. The maddening resolution of a rogue who would finally get what he desires. 

"Or secondly you all die." 

Those words laced with a maddening power. 

"Natsu Nakano is the epitome of everything that is wrong with the current world. Lining his pockets and profiteering off the loss of innocent lives. He is a symptom of the disease that allows atrocities such as Eien Machi. Where lives, innocents at that were placed at the slaughter. There is truly no salvation for a soul a wicked as his. And if you do not cooperate, you will be meet with the end of our blade. 

While you all have indulged yourself in the merriment  of this world of decadence I have lined this house with explosives. It is not cowardice to leave here tonight with your lives. In fact, I would say it's your best move. No matter what happens in the interim the end result will be the same. Natsu Nakano will die and this place will be his tomb. You can stay, and as consequence, you'll be met with me and my associates wrath. Or you could leave."

However, he pointed at the distance, to another specific person upon the mosh of civilians and shinobi. There, he pointed towards none other than Kohona's ANBU soldier. The man he faced on the grounds of Eien Machi, the holder of the Nibi. Akaya Uchiha.

"Except for you, Akaya. You will stay. The Jounin leave."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2015)

~There~

"Fighting evil by moonlight,
Winning love by daylight,
Never running from a real fight,
He is the one named Zero Enma."

As the Clown Prince of Anarchy styled and profiled about another figure stepped into view. He was clad in a black and white armor with a visored helm that did not allow the light of the White Hot Room to perforate through and expose his features. One could question the humanity of such a malicious existence as his killing intent ran rampant through the expanse. He walked slowly and deliberately to the mad clown  placing his hand on his shoulder,

"If you keep on singing while I try to sleep I will bite you to death, Zero."



His words were slow and monotone but the way he accentuated his vowels was very serpentine. Looking over his shoulder the clown with a mouth replied with a smile.

"Now, now, Viper-kun you and I both know you're a dirty rotten pants on fire. You were trying to talk to that little shit whose infecting my grandbaby with his Pussycolitis, but you can't because you don't know how."

The clown roared with laughter as he mocked the abilities, or rather lack thereof, of his inter-dimensional roommate. In response the masked fighter known as Koji only intensified his grip eliciting a howl of pain from his frenemy.

"What I do in my spare time is of no consequence to you. You have your pieces and I have mine. You should know how to communicate with them anyway, you've been in this place even longer than I have."

The atmosphere of the White Hot Room began to change as Zero unleashed the shackles of his madness letting his own killing intent run wild. The weight of his smile sent a shockwave though the ground, the entirety of the room's infinity began to tremble under the titanic powers of their intent. The smile that was smeared on Zero's face was emblazoned as his iris changed from white to sky blue. The exchange began to cause fault lines in the very fabric of this purgatory.

"That's right; I've been here longer than you. You may be strong, maybe even stronger than I am but for all the power your Dying Will possesses you don't have a snowballs chance in hell without me. Don't forget that I'm the ticket out of here, Koji."

With a sigh the helmed holocaust known as Koji relented releasing the dastardly jester from his grasp, in turn Zero disengaged his Rimen Sharingan. Crossing his arms in frustration Koji watched as the clown's disposition once more morphed to a jovial tone.

"It looks like that bitch is on a collision course with another one of my horses. If he couldn't take Zansatsu-kun I doubt he can beat the other one." A wry grin carved it's way onto the maniac's countenance, his face was so expressive you could see the gears turning in his head. In this moment a plot formed in his malevolent mind."Whaddaya say we make a bet?" He put his arm around his surly acquaintance trying to get cheek to cheek with him. The entire thing was kind of typical of someone with absolutely zero manners or concern for social norms like personal space.

"I have no interest in your games, Zero. I've told you this before and I really hate having to repeat myself." Was growled in reply as the Viper dislodged himself from the faux show of camaraderie of Zero with a brusque shove.   

"Aww come on Vipes." He pleaded like a child who got denied desert before their dinner before doing an about face. He slipped into another facade, that of the manipulator. "My eye for talent is undeniable, apparently I found you and helped make you into the monster you are today. So why don't we wager on the outcome of your boy and one of my boys."

"If you were to win what would you want?"

Hook

Line

Sinker 

"I would want two things mon ami. 

That same dastardly grin etched itself in the clown's face because he knew that Koji would not ask such a question unless the interest was there.

For starters I want to teach you how to "Wander". There's only so much I can do on my own out there, but if I had your help we could both get what we want. If you took the time to look at my wares you'd see my way is the best. I know Sparky McPaste Face doesn't look like much but he's got strong resolve and better genes, his sister is a looker. Not really sure what happened to him. There's this Senju not Senju brat I just started scouting who has some pretty nifty abilities. He knows a little karate but he knows a lot of karazy. I like the jib of their cut and yes I said that on purpose. Those two may need a little push but they're good prospects, blue choppers. Who knows who else we may find tonight, if you open up your peepers maybe you could find pieces for your game. For the plan to work we need to keep adding to the list."

At a certain point of Zero's rant Koji turned around and began to walk off, stopping at a point he turned his head to the side and cut him off.

"If he wins then you have to leave the herbivore alone and stop interfering with him. I know what you're doing with that Uchiha and I want it to end, you understand?"

Zero nodded in silent agreement with the terms and conditions set in front of him. He was a clown after all and he loved games.

​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 3, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Emancipation of All
_____________________________

His confession of his past life touched me, honestly; it was sad to see things from a completely different perspective. I had almost no family growing up, while he had, apparently, and entire clan backing him up. From the get go he was told to suppress his emotions, but to see him actually reveal how he felt made me happy. I was glad to see I was able to improve someones night at the very least. A small smile grew on my face when I admitted:

"You're completely right, that isn't how humans are."

His words touched my heart in a strange way, because I felt it was advice for me as well. Not to dwell on the past; I only started to get over the deconstruction of my entire life, and just because everything before had been fake didn't mean that I had to live my life in misery. No, it's quite the opposite in fact. I've been given a clean slate, one where I can work up a better life. Had I been too blind to see this before hand? Too blind by my pain? Who knew such words would come from almost a complete stranger. 

The music came to quick halt, which startled me strangely. The two of us stopped our dancing and we stood still, wondering what the cause of the cease in music had been. It had been none other than Natsu Nakano himself, Edie's father, standing proud and tall as if he were going to make a declaration, with his glass held high. If he were to make an appearance then I suppose it'd have to be something important, since he already did this sort of thing earlier in the night for Edie's celebration. What I didn't expect were the words coming out of his mouth.

Zell Kazama was his son? That made him and Edie siblings correct? Due to the last name that was either Edie's mother's maiden name or Natsu had an affair, but if it was his late wife then why did no one know about Zell? It had to be an affair, that's the only conclusion I could come to. Finally, noticing Zell standing next to his father, something I hadn't noticed until now. Maybe it was because Natsu had such a crowd grasping air about him, or maybe it's because Zell is too unnoticeable...Maybe both.

Before I could react audibly a rather loud guest interrupted, basically insulting Mr. Nakano. It wasn't long before he started issuing threats, stating that it was a present. I could tell by his tone and presence that he wasn't messing around; I was getting ready to grab some senbon from my shinobi pouch instinctively, only to remember that I didn't have it on me. I didn't expect there to be a fight at the Gala, but I should have. The man put out a scroll and with a large poof of smoke a sound of grumbling could be heard. Lightning cackled across the room as hoards of what looked to people rotten humans, jumping into the crowds and devouring the people in their path.

The smell was as bad as the sight was horrendous, and the first thought in my mind was helping Raiken. But I couldn't help him, not in the place and situation I was in; I'd have to trust he'd be fine. He was strong, he could make it. Instinctively I grabbed Taneda's arm and ran towards the exit amongst the rest of the crowd; I was sure I could take down the zombies but not with this many people; I'd probably hurt quite a lot of them in the process. What stopped my pushing had been a large electrical sound resounding throughout the room, as it ended with a large thud. I looked to the source and I saw the well dressed Natsu with a large hole in his body. The lightning spear fizzled out but his injury was severe; I was no medical expert but I doubted he would survive. There was no point in me sticking around, I couldn't stitch that up so me being here wouldn't make a difference. 

As we tried to reach the exit I couldn't help but notice Edie trying and failing to heal her father, and Raiken showing up to save the day. I was glad that he was trying to save Edie's father, but I wondered if he even thought about me. Regardless I was safe for the moment so I thought it was best for him to be where he is; he could give Natsu his blood and everything would be alright. We continued to push towards the exit until a large shake was felt throughout the floor, which caused many of the guests to falter. They weren't the only ones though, as all the zombies fell to the ground as well.

A man's voice boomed across the room, as almost everyone came to a halt. I was almost in shock when I realized who it had been; Rosuto. He demanded that we either leave Natsu to die, or we die with him. He continued on about how Natsu was some of the worst scum imaginable, and how if we chose to stay then we'd be sacrificing our own lives. This home was lined with explosives, so it would be Natsu's tomb either way. He turned his attention to Akaya, who was across the room, and then asked him to stay.

Rosuto was wrong! He was so wrong on this! Yes, maybe Natsu is one of the worst types of scum bags, but you don't kill someone like him. Does he not know who else this affects? He's no better than Zell, Akaya, Satoshi, Aurora, Freyja, Thalia, or even Natsu himself! Killing to try and get a better future; that isn't how this world works! I'm not really feeling sympathetic for Zell, but he just learned this man is his father and he dies too? How much does he have to go through? Then there's Edie. He is the only close family Edie has left; I don't really remember her mom or brother's funeral, but the one thing I do remember was that she was really sad. I don't ever want to see Edie that sad again. My anger was already at its boiling point, as I pushed through the crowd to get closer to the stair case. 

"That's not how this world works, Rosuto! Maybe Natsu is the worst kind of scumbag there is, but you can't kill him. Can't you see that by killing him you'll be negatively affecting other peoples lives? Well, no, maybe it's too late to try and deal with you. So I'm choosing the longer path! I don't care if I have to die trying, if this is going to be Natsu's tombstone then the two of us will share it with him!"
​


----------



## Hero (Jan 3, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*

_The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 9)_ ~

"...I wonder if those spikes can be shot out..." Kisei muttered to himself. Takashi flashed the shinobi a strange glance. 
"Does this boy completely lack pragmatics?" Takashi thought to himself. He didn't have a problem with Kisei at all, but the kid was weird without a doubt. He noticed the boys quirks when they were hiking in the forest and on the mountain side. Kisei was without a doubt obsessed with nature or living things for that matter. However what Takashi couldn't figure out was if this passion was driven by curiosity or malevolence. .
"..Ignore that. That was not one of my questions. The first three are relevant to our mission, the last one or two _are_ of personal interest; you do not have to answer those but it would be appreciated if you did. Right.  Now, we all know our quarry resides in a swamp - so this particular  question might be unnecessary to ask or answer, especially since the  mist of this swamp has extremely potent genjutsu-like qualities. But,  for the sake of curiosity: Are there any changes in elevation that we  should try to keep in mind?"
Takashi cocked his head to the side not understanding what Kisei was asking at all. Takashi not understanding had nothing to do with Katsumi because the summon was able to answer the question quickly and concisely

"Yes, my spikes do fire off. Secondly, no."

"I also recall you saying that we should take care to _not_ kill anything in this swamp, so that brings up the question 'What creatures in this swamp should we be particularly wary of?'." 

"This forest is the home to a variety of dangerous animals. All these animals are like any ordinary animal you'd see in the wild, however, they are much larger. For instance common predators you'll encounter are man eating fish, leeches, and snakes over 47 meters long. Everything will prey on you, be careful of everything."

 "And  finally - you also warned us not to take anything from the swamp - to  me this means just the local wildlife, or general objects such as rocks.  However, there is also a possibility that you were referring to objects  - artifacts, even - that were left there purposefully, perhaps in  specific structures. So if there is any truth to my suspicion, I would  appreciate it if you would inform me of any details that you feel are  important."

"Whatever has been left and forgotten in that swamp now belongs to it."

Taking time to absorb the information Katsumi presented, Kisei decided to ask Takashi a favor."...Hatekeda-san, if you would be kind enough to hand me my clothing. I believe you are closer  to them than I am." Takashi rolled his eyes at the boy's wishes, but decided to undergo his command. While Takashi was being a good friend to Kisei, the strange shinobi continued to probe Katsumi's mind for information. "...I am also interested in learning of any of the other summons you know of that are alive. And, perhaps on a recommendation on which would _suit_  me, if you feel you are capable to make such a judgement. However, if  you do not know any of the others or are simply not comfortable giving  out that sort of information, ignore what I just requested.". Unlike the previous questions, Katsumi took a longer time to answer this one. After taking considerable time to mull it over, Katsumi answered the boy's question

"From what I've gathered, something along the lines of a moth or leech summon suits you. After the business of this mission has been handled, I'll guide you in the appropriate direction. Now if you don't mind, let's get this day started, Ren is heading back this way over the hill."​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 3, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery: The Pale Moonlight Arc_
Nakano Gala​
Her voice emanated from the crowd, it was the voice of girl who's tone exuded the rage of a thousand. A mere phrased caused the boy to stare at her at silence. Lowering his arm, his feet began to pace towards her destination. With each step he took a flash came to mind, all the turmoils he had underwent to have this moment present himself. How the lives of the many were about to become forfeit, merely because they were engaged emotionally to set individual. 

"Rather a bold accusation, Immortal." That word, the noun that defined the girl whom he once considered a friend. A method of which he demonstrated his disconnection to the world that surrounded him. 

"Making claims like such... is it because you yourself can't die? So you would risk the many to save the few? Was that the same thought you had... when you slaughtered Eien Machi's citizens?" He forced those words from his thoughts, the boiling sensation that crossed him within his own heart made itself manifest, through the idiom that expelled from his breath. His hand rose, biting into his finger, making it bleed while his hand conjoined together in a pattern of seals, the boy stood meters before his newly acquired target. 

"Did you forget for a moment, Immortal, that you aren't the same as them? That you cannot die by simple means." Towering his arm above his head, Rosuto began to channel his chakra. As his power grew with each passing second, he could sense his summon was preparing herself for the upcoming scenario that will play out. At this instance, he could, and will annihilate anything that crossed him. The accentuation upon the word simple spoke much louder than what it should. He meant she could still die. 

"I have the means... Kirisaki." Finally breathing her name out. An evoking sensation of grief, layered with a large sense of duty, responsibility and honor. Not towards the man who told him to do this, but towards the fallen that were so inevitably close to his heart. 

"The means to strip you, Raiken and even Edie from their immortality." Slamming his arm towards the ground, spreading his chakra to summon the one and only Sawari Neko. With her ability, she could suction a human's life force. Their vitality and stamina and from her choosing, she could even sever her connection to Jashin, even if momentarily. And so, with such. 

"With you... I'll be taking a step forward. I'll be reclaiming the Mangekyou Sharingan." Pulling his blade.

"I'm sorry."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2015)

_*Zellous Kazama
Hellacious Payments*_

I was right there and I couldn't believe it had happened. The experience was so surreal, one minute Natsu was in front of me and the next he was skewered to the wall. There wasn't anything I could do, his family quickly pushed their way through and tried their best to heal him. Everything happened so quickly there was an explosion of motion around me as I found myself rooted to the ground trying my best to find the blue haired woman in the chaos. I wasn't a medic, not like Edie anyway, and I would imagine I was the last person they wanted to be around. All I could do now, all I was good for, was to bring justice. I took to the top of the dais as Alisa and 004 flitted past me, paying me no mind as they tried their best to help Natsu. As I looked for the assassin I could hear Edie's sorrowful plight for her father, our father, to hang on. This wasn't about me but it was hard not to think that I was going to lose my mother and father in the same month. Being an orphan was beside the point, I couldn't get justice for my mother, but it was there for my father, I just needed to find the blue haired woman. 

But even if she fired the proverbial billet she didn't point the gun. The guy who was in charge decided to announce his presence by standing atop the staircase. He was about my age but I had never seen him before, his most identifiable trait was the metal arm he bore.  Did I say most identifiable trait, no that would have to be his filthy fucking mouth actually. He fired multiple shots at my father. Levying such barbs as him being, "the epitome of everything wrong with the world", and calling him, "a symptom of the disease". It was the same nihilistic anarchistic handbook that Satoshi had quoted and for a moment I wondered if they knew each other from Psychotic's Anonymous.  

I made my way over to the door that led me and Natsu back to the Gala. I took one last look at my father before looking at the staircase and seeing Kirisaki march toward the ring leader. I felt a rage tipped bullet enter my skull as its rancor shrapnel perforated through my mind. I felt a rush of power unlike anything I had experienced before, something within me had awakened as a teal tinted dileniation outlined my body. This was not a feral strength, my rage was a measured and tempered flame instead of a wild blaze. I pulled the door open making sure to close it behind me as began to run as fast as I could down the long tunnel. It was round about but it was the fastest way with those creatures there. Plus it would allow me to fully direct the conclusion I had come to.

For you see I made a very familiar decision in that moment, it was the same as the decision I made in the White Hot Room against the masked fighter, the same one I made against Satoshi, against Hisash-bro's psychotic grandpa, and the same one I made against Ara. What was it? It may seem small to someone else but for me who had never fully accepted the dark truth of the shinobi way it was a pivotal step.

"I'm not going to fight that guy...I'm going to kill him."

​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 3, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
The Nakano Manor, Konohagakure

_Emancipation of All: Part IV_

----------​
Stream of consciousness. That was how one described writing meant to emulate the human mind in the midst of thinking. A long string of words and associations, ideas and concepts that very loosely connected with what one was seeing, experiencing, feeling, thinking. On a bad day, it was how Taneda's mind worked. 

Under stress, that is how Taneda's mind worked. 

He as utterly silent as Natsu took to the stage, making the revelation that Zellous was in fact his son, not that Taneda knew much of the boy outside what he'd seen on the Exam tapes. The speech was followed up by the arrival of a shinobi Taneda did not recognize, but would not forget either. Meiji, the Blinking Eye of Chaos. Introductions were offered...and party favors. One, in particular, in the form of absolute panic. He didn't even have time to respond to Kirisaki, as the world suddenly began to move. Movers and shakers alike were beginning to show their faces. 

As panic struck, he didn't even think to begin his jutsu, being pulled along by Kirisaki towards the exit. "Kirisaki, we can't just leave, I think...I can see..." He picked out, in the crowd, the moving spot of blue. Her _hair_...she was here. He knew it. "Kirisaki!" he called, and then in and instant she'd sprung forth, and the attack sailed forth, right for Natsu. Taneda's eyes widened in horror. He was not a master of medical ninjutsu, nor could he claim such but...he knew, as soon as it hit. Nothing short of Edie's level of rapid cell regeneration would patch up the damage from a jutsu of that strength.

He reached for his supplies ink and scrolls only to realize that he had neither; no water supplies, smokebombs, corpse scrolls, ink to cast his jutsu, exploding notes, or his field medical kit. The only item he did happen to have was...

He watched as the counter attack was commenced, and finally as the true star of the show, Rosuto Ivery, came down onto the floor, ushering his final warning to those gathered, Jounin or otherwise. He watched as the crowds thinned...and then looked back towards as Kirisaki issued her response to the missing-nin, almost in disbelief. "Just what are you saying? You don't have a proper read on their combat strength, the most important thing to do is..." But then he began to look at those who had remained when the crowds thinned and the ultimatum was answered. Zellous. Edie. Akaya. Ren was still there as well...eyes stuck on Lin. And something in the Senju snapped then, as his fist clinched and he understood something. With a quick handseal, he raised an earthen wall in front of himself and Kirisaki, before shifting it into titanium. It wouldn't last, though; his jutsu took time to set, and the wall was flimsy to begin with. But it was enough time to get in a few more words before the battle fell into full swing.

"We are shinobi, and so we cannot have unrealistic expectations of what will or won't happen on the battlefield. If nothing else I must say it was a pleasure meeting you, no matter what the outcome is here. There are emotions within each of us telling to commit to fighting here; that is fine. Dying without telling you thank you, that is not." He gave her a brief, chaste hug, right before some sort of force flung his wall like a child's toy, the massive structure simply tossed aside with one flick of Meiji's wrist. Taneda clapped her shoulders once as he pulled back from the hug, nodding once as he met her gaze. "Thank you. And good luck."


----------



## Olivia (Jan 3, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Emancipation of All
_____________________________

His words sent a jolt down my spin, he seriously wasn't backing off. For a split second I wished that Thalia would return, because as much as I hated her I knew she was strong, but I couldn't be scared. For a moment I didn't even consider my immortality, so why should I be afraid now? I do have my whole life ahead of me but there is now way I'd be able to live with myself if I just rolled over and allowed him to do whatever he wants here.

As his cat-women summoning appeared from the smoke he drew his blade, his red sharingan eye shimmering in the distance. I was already at a disadvantage without any of my weapons or tools, I usually used them to set up for advantages latter on. If his claims were true and my immortality would too be useless, then I was handicapped once again. Of course I now no longer was only fighting for my own life; he specifically mentioned Raiken and Edie, which only fueled my anger even more. After all of this, his final words made it sound as if he would be sorrowful at my death. Despicable. How could someone like Rosuto...

Surprisingly, Taneda emerged from the crowd  behind me, causing some sort of of shield made out of titanium to  surround us. I didn't know exactly what was going on but he pulled me in  a close embrace, thanking me. It happened all so quickly I didn't even  know what to respond with, but the wall was thrown off from around us  and Taneda knew he didn't have time to stick around. After thanking me  one more time I felt a bit of emptiness, I didn't say anything to him; but I'd make it my mission: I'll say it to him after this whole thing is done with. 

 There was almost no hesitation, as the cat-women he summoned charged at me and hit me up to the ceiling with massive strength; it wasn't a punch so heavy that it would knock the wind out of me, but enough to send me flying upwards. I didn't crash into the ceiling as I instead gathered chakra to my heels. It was hard to control it at the two different points but surprisingly it kept me steady. That wasn't the only thing that was difficult though, I felt like I had been worn out already, with my breath becoming raged. Did that summoning drain some of my strength? Was this what he was talking about?

I gathered chakra and quickly created three chakra needles, throwing them in Hanekawa's direction. I didn't expect these to even hit, I just wanted to see how she'd deal with it. Hanekawa instead of dodging the senbon, sent out a field of energy around herself, sending a pulse through it causing the senbon to evaporate. It was clear that long range attacks wouldn't work, well at least something of that scale. I'd have to surprise her with a Gian if I wanted to make a lasting hit.

Before I could even move though the metal armed man appeared in front of me, with his blade drawn. It was clear to me that the summoning decided to stand still to garner my attention while Rosuto would get a surprise attack. I allowed my feet to slip out of the heels stuck to the roof with chakra as he swung his arm in a crescent arch. I curled up my legs and tumbled off the ceiling, dodging his quick action as my falling pair of heels got slice in half by his double edged blade. Normally I would have set a wire that I could either swing from or break my fall, but being itemless I was simply free falling, which gave Rosuto a second chance to attack me.

He pushed off the ceiling, grabbing my ankles and wrapping his legs around my waist, as we twirled the rest of the way down, preforming his falcon drop. Smoke and dust plumed from impact. I could feel a splitting pain in my head, and the warm liquid known as blood running down my face, but I had no time to focus on that. After making collision I was able to free myself from his grasp, kicking him a good distance away from me and staggering to my feet.

It was almost as if they timed they're coordination, as Hanekawa came out of the smoke, ready to attack me. I rolled to the right, and after catching myself back on my feet I formed the two necessary handseals, Ne and Ushi, pointing my open palms towards the cat-women and unleashing two pillars of lightning at her. Due to the fast pace of it all the technique actually landed, but it only seemed to knock her backwards without actually really affecting her.

I was completely blindsided as I was pressed into the ground with a large volume of chakra sent at me like a wave of air. The way how the perpetrator was pointing at me with his metal arm, it was clear that is where it came from. He leaped and came crashing down with his metal arm. I motioned to get up and it just skimmed my face, but as I turned he had his dual sided blade in his other hand, slashing upwards cutting deeply into my left eye. All I could feel was intense pain as darkness enveloped the left side of my face and blood poured from my eye socket like tears. The pain overwhelmed me, and I couldn't even attempt to block his next attack. With a quick motion of his legs he kicked me back down into the ground, where my entire body crashed in pain. I was tired, in poor fighting attire, with no weapons, my body in pain, and blind on one side. I knew where this fight was headed; my death. 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2015)

_Ren Houki_
Emancipation of All​
When he saw the zombies emerge from the ground, something inside of him flipped like a switch. And suddenly he was alert again, drawing a long sword from Blueberry and immediately attacking the nearest one to him before it could even move. Warm blood sprayed, but before it could touch him, Ren had already body flickered away and moved to the next one. There was a certain thrill in this, cutting down enemies. The gala had been so _boring,_ so _stiffling_ that the opportunity to finally cut loose just made him feel alive again. 

Then he saw _her_.

Like a phantom, the woman weaved between the screaming aristocrats and zombies, paying them no heed in her deathly waltz. The next moment, six lightning pearls had appeared, reducing Natsu Nakano's bodyguards to lumps of flesh on the floor while the man himself was embedded to a now blood soaked wall with an arrow of lightning through his chest. His sister was here.

Something snapped inside him.

Another zombie moved in behind him, but with a deft flick of his wrist, the undead abomination's head flew off. By this point, the zombies had moved on from trying to create general chaos to actively taking the offensive. More and more swarmed around him, drawn towards the young Houki like moths to a light. His chakra pressure boiled and continued to do so until electricity had begun to gather around half the hall, mixing with the residue raiton chakra Lin's jutsu had left behind. Lights flickered and bulbs shattered. 

Then it all went off.

In a flash, the lightning exploded and expanded, enveloping the zombies all around him in one massive burst of nagashi. Ren looked past the crowd of people still escaping, past the zombies, past his friends and straight towards his sister - now perched on top of a podium. He opened his mouth, letting loose a roar of vivid rage so loud that it echoed through the entire hall. 

"*LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!*"

Lin gave an idle smile as she looked away from Natsu, Edie and the blonde man tending to them both. The man was sure to be dead now, no matter what they did. At most, their efforts would buy him a little more time, but that hardly mattered at this point. Their mission was a success. Now it was time to entertain herself a little bit. Her smile turned into a sardonic smirk. 

"Ah, to be greeted so enthusiastically by my kid brother," she said with a false swoon. "It's just like old times, isn't it, Renny?"

Ren was already upon her. He launched himself through the hall with a shunshin, felt himself begin to fall, then jumped off of one of his lanterns to continue the rest. Sword still in hand, he swung it straight down on his sister, but she was far faster. In a flash, Lin drew her naginata, and in another flash it was immediately in front of her, keeping the tip of Ren's weapon mere inches away from her face. 

"That," the girl frowned, "is _no_ way to greet your sister."

"_Why did you kill Makoto Ha?_" he seethed, voice strained with effort.

Lin's smirk widened and she twisted her wrist. In a casual movement, she immediately disarmed her younger brother of her sword, then shot an arm out, catching Ren by the throat before he could make another move. He tried to go for what felt the most natural - a chidori nagashi to throw her away - but belatedly he realised that he couldn't do it. Her fingers were pressed down on some of the tenketsu points around his neck, not sealing them off, but restricting them to the point where he couldn't mould chakra while in her grasp.

"While I'm glad you figured it out..." the missing-nin said, "you're still _far_ too weak to be asking these sort of questions, little brother. Maybe you'd be better off fighting Broody-kun in the distance over there?" She nodded her head in the direction of Rosuto.

And then she threw him. With amazing force, Lin chucked him through the air, as if he was nothing more than a small rock or a tennis ball. However, before he could get anywhere near Rosuto, Ren found himself quickly whisked away by... a table cloth wrapping around his abdomen and pulling him down harmlessly to the ground. Right next to Taneda Senju.

His friend looked at him, concerned. "That wasn't like you, Ren-san," he chided.

Ren remained silent, and Taneda took the opportunity to continue speaking. "Your sister isn't someone we can take out by ourselves. We will need to work together on this - do you still remember the combinations we practiced?" he asked.

A nod. "Yeah. I do," came the simple response.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 3, 2015)

Hatori - Solstice Approaches
Nako Gala

Hatori sat upon his 'perch' or so April called it looking down upon the ques and masses of people entering the great house in preparation for some great announcement by their host. Couples, families... even some he recongised and knew at some level. He came here seeking some sense of belonging, but he felt none. He and April were outcasts and always had been from the moment this adventure started, his mother saw him and her as nothing more than a object... To them Solstice was a celebration. To April and now he himself, a day of reckoning.

Ijona meanwhile understood them, and provided alternatives but of course his mother simply disregarded or threw them out of the window as impossible. She believed their bond was somehow enough to surpass those who came before, and ultimately achieve where they had failed. Honor would command him to obay his family, but his connection to April... He made a promise to keep her safe, and defend her with his life. Consigning himself to this fate directly conflicted with this promise, fate... destiny... death... or life. He now understood why she ran away, why she was always hiding behind that mesmer of a brown owl from the moment she killed her mother to this day everything she had ever done was simply to try and live a life she wanted to lead not what fate would had assigned to her.

"Let's try not think about it, we got a few hours before.."April said rubbing her head along his cheek. A sign of affection for owls, to him it felt more comforting but she couldn't hide it any longer even though she tried to be strong in their time of need she was no more fearful than he was.

"I simply do not understand it, well I do... the veil is a prison that mom wants to keep locked up but... at the same time we both know we are the last, you have no children and no siblings. Ogama knows it, he can bide his time. Zyanno knows it yet has done nothing but stand aside and watch. Whatever choice we make, I am betraying someone's expectations of me."

April commented, "Welcome to life..."

Hatori sat in shock for a few moments, her words hit him like a ton of bricks. Going completely silent his eyes turned to the moon, the air was cold and the sky silvered by it's glow. The roar of clapping could be heard from below, seemed everyone was having a good ol' time, and who was he to ruin that with his own demons. A day of celebration for them, and he truly had no reason to ruin it but the celebrations were followed by a dead silence then the sounds of panic.

It was just like the festival, a good day out for some had been ruined and thrown into chaos by the few. It appeared trouble followed them. He was going to be honest, part of him was relieved it brought his mind to attention and within a spur of the moment he drew his sword yet kept it sealed. He learned from Hayabusa's fight with Ogama that holding back wasn't always a weakness it was made out to be. Sometimes it gave you that little edge, you needed to win a otherwise impossible battle.

Putting everything aside there was one thing he knew for certain, how to fight and ultimately that's all he needed a good fight to set aside all the bullshit he and April would be enduring over the next few days.

"Zombies..."He uttered with a frown. This wasn't quite the fight he was looking for, zombies were slow, lumbering and generally didn't require much more than a single strike to the head, or more precisely the neck. There was no challenge to be had in fighting them.

Yup Zombies, ugh.. if mother was here it'd been a simple matter to perform those techniques she was so fond of it protected him from Ogama once in Konoha. Maybe he should of paid more attention to how it was performed, all he recalled as that seal placed upon the trees surrounding their home. Ah well, that would only serve to ruin the fun that could of had.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 3, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery: The Pale Moonlight Arc_
Nakano Gala










​
He had won. The battle had been brief, truly to think another outcome would be birthed out of this situation would most likely be impossible. He had planned for this to turn as such. From the people who would gather, to the entrapment of the entire village in one space. Her words halted indefinitely upon their fight. Without the proper garment or weapons, Rosuto had an advantage he even found surprising. Her eyes demonstrated a sort of anger, one he personally couldn't abide by. Like the piercing of a knife, they dragged deep into a soul lost in its own maddening cycle. His hand, without much thought, had jammed the blade upon her eyes. Her wails adorned the chaos that ensued. All could witness the mercilessness of his action, the lack of empathy he emptied the moment those hands rose its blade against a former friend and ally. If Setsuko couldn't elevate him to the next level, than to push himself a bit farther the abyss, then she would most likely become the catalyst. His tears meant nothing to no one anymore, and hers were like poison. 

Probably at some juncture between their few meeting, if she had met him prior to what had occurred... Maybe things would've changed. But who was he kidding? Just now he merely stabbed a girl he fondly cherished on the eye, because he couldn't much stand that look. If ever there was any love in his heart, it had been lost long before anyone could have noted. The seclusion had been his only ally for so long. And witnessing her land a strike upon his summon, the boiling sensation he would once feel for such had evaporated right before the eyes of these spectators. Gouging her eye out, the blood now stained the earth beneath his heel, the sight of such morbidness... Her radiant beauty had been reduced, with such amount of blood trailing across her flesh and dress. 

He knew she could finally sense it, how death was closing. How she could feel human for just even an instance. And though he knew she was scared, his heart sunk for a moment. This was truly about to happen. His hand extended, his grip tightened across her neck. Lifting her off the ground and above him. Dangling without the strength to do otherwise, his Sharingan trained on her, while Hanekawa stood from the earth, understanding what the boy wanted, her hand began to fuel the indigo flame. A spear lunched towards their direction, and landed upon Kirisaki. Assimilating her vitality and much more so, suctioning her connection to Jashin. 

At that juncture where his blade slowly rose to her neck, the edge of his blade pressed upon her flesh, he remembered once more those moments that were once labeled in nostalgic euphoria. A moment so opposite to this, where he, instead of killing her, wanted to save her. This moment was preordained, this moment is what he had been planning for... To defeat the greater evil, one must sacrifice the minority. This is what the solitude of the world had taught him. That it mattered little what he'd do, without proper sacrifice, the world would never change. To exude change, he must not only eliminate all that was improper, he must also eliminate the older self. The one that allowed his mother and Rei to die. The one who couldn't battle against the odd to save Setsuko. 

That man had to die. 

And with the ashes there he would be reborn. A new man that stood at the zenith of the world. It is that where his mind repeated once more the many lines he had ushered throughout this vivid year. He couldn't die. He wouldn't die. As long as the forces guided him to the path beyond, as long as he could breath to remember the three that truly mattered. He would even sacrifice someone as important as Kirisaki Shinkō. Because she was against him... She could have left, but the times for emotion had long been passed. 

Without another word, his knife began to trace her neck. 

Today Kirisaki Shinkō would die. And Immortal, would die. 

And with it he would ascend to greater power. Tonight... was the first chapter. 

A force came however, soon the power of someone strength was met. His hand stopped instantaneously with a force that lunged him along with Kirisaki across the room. The strength brought them outside the halls fueled now with the carnage his and his mates had ensued. Tossed across the room through the windows beyond. The shattered glass covered the earth under their heels. They have separated from the gala. Finally his hand released her, and upon the distance. There stood a child, the boy whom was introduced as Natsu's child, standing. Their eyes locked, his were enraging, fulled with the vigor of a man who was at the apex of his tolerance. Rosuto turned to witness Kirisaki once more, his head now turning to see the boy beyond. 

"Guess Natsu isn't the only Nakano that will perish tonight."


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2015)

*RAIKEN*
♕
_______________________________​ 
"It's working!"

Alisa declared with shock as she watched Natsu slowly crawl back to life. His mother gave a flick of her wrist, utilizing some sort of telekinesis to remove the wretched spear from his gut and discard it aside. Such strange power was being displayed by her but it went unnoticed by Edie. Her eyes and mind were only fixated on her father and his well-being. A thankful smile that felt so blessed to be here right now crossed her face, the tears of pain and sorrow becoming tears of joy.

"We can't leave him here though, they're not aware he's survived and he's not completely healed yet. Alisa, come with me. I've got a place we can go."

Natsu's most trustworthy maid and close confidante nodded with confirmation. The matriarch of the family selected two guards to come with her who picked up her son, one carrying his head and the other holding his feet. As she was about to evacuate from the mansion ensnared with chaos, the tugging on her dress from Edie stopped her.

"Wait! I need to come with him, I need to come with my father. Please, I have to make sure he's-"

"You'll stay here Edie. As a Chūnin it's your job to ensure that the public are safe."

"Fuck them! All I care about is him!"

"_*You will stay here and defend your home!*_" 

Her response came with a resonating boom to her tone, bringing silence to her granddaughter and the dwindling group surrounding them. Alisa however quickly cut through the tension to remind them of the situation at hand.

"I'm sorry but we must hurry, things are getting worse here!" 

Edie couldn't even get another word in edgeways before the faction of four disappeared down the hallway leading to the kitchen where they was mostly likely going to make a rear exit as discreet as they could. With a blank stare, she looked down at the ground, her hands soaked in the blood of her own father. Despite all the chaos going on around her, she didn't even flinch. Her security detail began to drop like flies, unable to contain the epidemic claiming lives left, right and center.

Raiken for one wasn't about to hang around. Even if it wasn't by his hand, Natsu Nakano had been saved as Saya instructed. Most importantly of all, the Unmarked had finally been confirmed. Now all he had to do was relay that information, find Kirisaki and sort out Freyja.

Kneeling up, he left Edie's side without uttering a single world. Instead he pressed his fingers once again to his ear, cutting through the undead horde and injured civilians to get to his destination. His target was the woman who unsuccessfully tried to court him at the bar, his eternal enemy and a woman who had tested his patience more times than what could be counted.

"Saya, you there?"

"I'm here. I've been hacking into the police feed, they're already on their way in swarms. An armed response and a few ANBU from the looks of it. Did you manage to heal Nakano?"

"He was healed alright but not by me." 

Raiken glanced over his shoulder towards the young girl now understood to be the mythical Unmarked they've spent years searching for.

"You was right, Satoshi was right... Edie Nakano is the Unmarked. I just watched her heal Natsu right before my eyes."

"Wait, I don't understand. Didn't you attempt to heal him?"

"I did but it didn't work---!"

He was cut off mid-sentence by a zombie lunging towards him, grabbing his leg and disrupting his movements. 004 responded with a descending axe kick powerful enough to cave in the monster's skull.

"Argh, I don't know what it was but it didn't heal him. When she did it though, he showed signs of improvement."

"Marvelous, absolutely marvelous!" 

Frantic typing echoed over the headset as Raiken used a curtain tie to swing across the hall, edging closer and closer towards the violet-haired vixen effortlessly defending herself against the horde.

"Right, I need you to-"

"Oh, I forgot to mention: Freyja's here."

"Shit! Did she see?"

"Does she even need to see? She's probably heard their thoughts. I don't doubt she knows."

"Whatever you do, do _*not *_let her get her hands on Edie. During all this chaos will probably be the perfect time for her to strike. I'm sending Lily to assist."

"Got it."


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2015)

*RAIKEN*
 ♕
 _______________________________
​Raiken disconnected the line, reached for his  waistband and gave himself one last push towards Freyja. He landed  besides her but wasn't here to assist in her fight; Instead he pulled a  black pistol out and placed it firmly against her temple. She broke the  norm for how humans should react when a gun is pulled to their skull,  chuckling with a grossly confident smirk rather than cowering or begging  for her life.

"Oh please. 004, you should know better than to pull a gun on me."

"You really going to reveal yourself by switching to your  diamond form in front of all these people? Risk exposing yourself like  that? _You_ should know better, Freyja."

With the gun firmly pressed against her head, he grabbed her hands and  cuffed them with a chain of lightning formed from a mixture of air and  chakra. Like a police officer leading a criminal away, he dragged the  chuckling Diamond Queen away to somewhere more private and away from the  chaos. Although the undead army was beginning to spill throughout the  mansion, it appeared they hadn't reached the living room where they  headed for their private chat. 

Once there, he kicked her down to the ground and formed even larger  chains of lightning that kept her pinned to the floor. Each were wrapped  around a limb, with two around her wrists and two around her ankles.  The fifth and final one was choking her by the neck, but yet again  Freyja didn't seem to be in any sort of distress. Instead, she just  maintained her mocking smile.

"Didn't really want to do this now but there's nothing wrong with living in the present."

"Are you going to make this quick? I have things to do."

As she spoke, her voice changed in line with her appearance, going from  the mysterious, alluring woman at the bar to the Diamond Queen he knows  too well. Now she sounded more robotic, more artificial than anything  her illusions could create.

"No Freyja, it's not going to be quick. I don't know why I  don't just end your sorry life here and now. It'll save me a lot of  trouble."

"But will it really?"

Her surprising response caught his attention. With a sharpened glare, he examined her words.

"What do you mean?"

"Are you really going to be safe if I'm gone? Do you truly know your enemy?"

She began to change again, morphing into a young woman with jet black  hair and spiraling red eyes of the Uchiha. Raiken immediately recognized  her imitation as Thalia Uchiha.

"You're in danger sugar. This whole time you've  been sleeping in the lion's den, completely unaware. It's been rather  amusing to watch, if I'm honest~"

"Thalia's not a threat. She's just a woman Kirisaki has a gripe with."

"And why do you think your little pet hates her so much?"


----------



## Hollow (Jan 3, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*The Nakano Gala*

_A Pair Of Idiots In Dancing Shoes V_

Yuuko was dumbfounded. ?Are those?zombies?? She asked no one in particularly. 

The gala was a mess and, honestly she had already lost track of everything that had happened to this point, and Haru was too busy fighting dead people to explain things to her. Could this be possible? There were records of something similar happening before but...to see it with her own eyes. She didn't even know if she should be horrified or pleased she was experiencing something so surreal. ?Stop spacing out! Do you want to die?? Haru asked, sounding annoyed and exasperated.

?Sorry, sorry,? she quickly answered, ducking so he could punch a dead person away from her fresh, very much alive body. 

She winced when she looked at Edie, Alisa (the maid that had helped out Yuuko during the cooking contest back in Fuzengakure) and an older lady had already carried her father to safety and the blonde had been left behind to help in the fight. There were two people that seemed to be at the center of everything but Yuuko didn?t really have time to contemplate them or their reasons. As a guest, she really had nothing to do with all this confusion and that was only enhanced by the fact that she had no freaking idea of what the hell was happening.

There was only one thing she knew. She had to get people out of there or the explosives would destroy the mansion with the panicked innocents inside. Swiftly, she got on top of one of the tables to speak. 

?Everyone that?s alive and not a zombie!? She addressed her panicked public without mincing words. ?Please stay calm and make your way to the exit!?

That said, it didn?t really do much for the people that were running around and getting themselves killed. ?You?ll have to help them directly,? Haru advised pulling her down so she wouldn?t attract unwanted attention. ?Come on, between all of us, we can get them all out safely. You too, Edie. Get to work!? He shouted at the blonde who looked a bit lost.

Yuuko nodded and got to work. She didn?t have energy to spare so she merely avoided or punched zombies when they got in her way. People?s reaction to what was going on was?amazing. Some were leaving everything, family and friends included and running for the exit already, needing only a small push and a clear path to leave the building safe, others lied around desperately asking for help but not able to do anything themselves. Those required a little bit more work as she and Haru had to carry them out personally or have someone willing to do it. Then there were the children?and those were the hardest. She couldn?t always carry all of them to the doors where other shinobi were helping them evacuate the building and sometimes, when she got back?they weren?t there anymore.

They weren?t even nearly done when one of the people that were at the center of all the mayhem, threw a boy around Yuuko?s age into a table. ?That?s not very nice?? she commented. But she really couldn?t stop to help the kid, he already had a companion and she had more pressing matters. 

?The zombies are increasing in number,? Haru commented, appearing to her right just as she kicked down one of the walking corpses. 

?I?ve noticed, killing them all would be a pain though.? Not to mention time-consuming and she didn?t know how much time they had until the building went up in smoke.

?Which means we need to take down the source.? As if they were on sync, both of them turned to look at the guy who had summoned these beasts. Yuuko had never really gotten his name but he was the one responsible for hurting her friend?s dad and, as a secondary effect, her friend. She didn?t need more of a reason to fight him but she hesitated. Getting people safe and kicking down zombies were one thing?fight one of the big bosses was another completely different thing.

In the midst of her thinking, she felt a warm hand at the end of her back, comforting her and soothing down her worries. ?I?m with you, and there are others. We have numbers on our side.?

Yuuko grinned and nodded. She believed in him and, by his side, she felt strong enough to beat anyone in their way. Edie too. Those two kids too. They were all together and they could all fight to take down the enemy.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2015)

_Brother and Sister_
Emancipation of All​
Taneda walked over to the nearest table, found some glasses of wine and promptly shattered them. Ren tossed a glance at him and backed up, kicking away a zombie from attacking the Senju as he worked to cast seppa over the alcohol. It shone, rapidly changing colour as the chemical process occurred before turning becoming ink. Taneda sifted through the pockets of his suit jacket and produced a paint brush, dipping it inside the pitch black glasses before casting it over the blank table cloth now laid out across the floor.

"Chōjū giga," he muttered as his ink creations came to life.

A small group of lions emerged from the now blank canvas, tearing and biting away at the nearest zombies to the duo before charging straight towards Lin Houki. The assassin regarded them with a faint look of disinterest, then sighed. She brought her naginata to her side and moved down.

"I'm not sure if I should be amused or offended."

Her movements were almost impossible to trace. One moment Taneda's lions were upon her, and then the next moment they all spontaneously exploded in a rain of ink. The speed at which she maneuvered her weapon was surreal; neither Ren nor Taneda could actually see it at all, and the two blades only occasionally appeared as small flashes under the moonlight. The woman spun around and turned her back to the two shinobi, returning her attention to the small group of people now assembling around Natsu. Noticing the older one - whom she quickly identified to be the man's mother - flick out her lightning spear, Lin clicked her tongue. 

"Bloodline limits be damned," she muttered upon seeing the World's Most Important Man (or whatever it was that people called him) begin to move again. 

The would be murderer of Natsu Nakano flickered away with a shunshin and appeared again before Edie and Alisa. She glanced over curiously, as if to silently reaffirm what had just happened, then wordlessly raised her naginata to try and finish off the job. She had expected the operation to more or less be a clean - if not somewhat gory - success. What she hadn't expected was Natsu Nakano somehow surviving, and the family's _maid_ of all people stepping in to intercept her from trying to kill the man again.

Alisa lunged forward, ducked below the blade of the naginata and slid a knife into her hand from her sleeve. Her movements were fast. Despite her many years of retirement into domestic activity, the former kunoichi's skills had dulled very little. If Edie hadn't already known that her caretaker used to be a ninja, she wouldn't have believed that they were the same people. 

Lin was faster.

Abandoning her first attack whatsoever, the Houki seamlessly transitioned into a different mode of attack. With her free hand, she grasped Alisa by the wrist, disabling the lunge and dispersing her momentum. Then, stabbing the naginata into the ground, she used her other hand to press a single finger against the girl's forehead. Electricity sparked, and Alisa crumpled onto the floor. 

She picked her naginata back up and resumed her march. "So, Miss Nakano, I take it that you're another one of these immortals running around the place? " Lin asked amiably, as if the girl was just another friend and not someone that she was about the crush. 

Edie ignored the question and rushed forward, despite the calls of her grandmother. All the accumulated events in the night had caused something inside her to snap: her father's near death experience and now her best friend getting hurt. She swung a haymaker, no attention to form, nor poise; just concentrated rage in a fist. Sloppy. 

"*Die!*"

Lin sighed, put the naginata down again, and immediately parried the blow harmlessly. This time, she let the girl's momentum continue, bringing her elbow up so that it crunched against her nose. Edie stumbled back, her vision swimming from the well placed blow she just suffered, then felt an iron-like clamp close in on her wrist and a soft whisper in her ear. 

"I find you amusing, so I'll teach you something your academy may have neglected to mention. You might be immortal, but that doesn't mean you can run around like you're invincible."

She brought her naginata up again, leveled it on the struggling Edie's head and then... a kunai flew in. The explosive tag tied to the end crackled and then exploded. Edie felt the heat of the fire lick at her skin, and the grip of Lin's hand loosen. The explosion torched her hand, but before it enveloped her completely, a barrier of translucent blue formed in place and cut her off.

"Sorry about the burns, Nakano, but it would've been far worse if you'd gotten stabbed by her naginata," Ren's voice came from behind.

He looked a bit of a mess. The navy colour of his suit had been part darkened by soot and part soiled with blood. His tie had loosened and the Houki's cufflinks had long since been abandoned at the start of the whole ordeal. Ren's voice was kept at a subdued calmness, but as the orange haze of the fire died away, Edie could make out a very distinct anger burning in his eyes. Of more immediate alarm - and relief - however, was the body of Alisa tucked underneath his arm.

"She's alive, but unconscious," the Houki said, then turned to face Edie's grandmother. His voice was rushed and, in such high social circles, may have been considered impolite. But this was neither the time nor place to worry about pleasantries. "I saw what you did just now. Can you get Natsu-san and Alisa-san out of here safely? I can buy you time."


----------



## Bringer (Jan 3, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu's journey to Konoha was hectic, not as hectic as whatever was going on in the Nakano mansion, but still hectic. When he entered the forest of death the young shinobi remembered something. What might that be you ask... The thing Fugetsu remembered was that he was a ninja. You'd think that would be something hard to forget. The black haired teen had spent so much time walking when he could've been jumping tree from tree like a real ninja! 

Effortlessly jumping the fence into the forest of death, the young Senju continued his adventure through the dangerous forest. Another thing, Fugetsu really hated forests. For one the house he spent all his life in was located in a forest. Two... Well that was it really. Forests were so fucking stale for him. "Hmm..." Escaped Fugetsu's mouth loudly. He had feeling like something was following him... He wasn't sure if that was his dull ninja senses kicking in or not. 

His head turning, he saw it. A pack of tigers, they were only fifteen feet away. It took Fugetsu a few seconds to process this, he just stared at them at like an idiot. He's never seen a tiger in person before... Though to be fair he's never seen another human being besides his mother before as well. As one of the feline beasts took a step forward, Fugetsu broke out into a sprint yelling madly with with his arms moving around crazily. The tigers came sprinting after him.

This went on for about three minutes until Fugetsu once again remembered that as a ninja he could literally jump twenty feet into the air to perch on a tree branch. All his adrenaline died down as he watched the tigers futile attempts at reaching him. The teen began chuckling. "The pussy is deprived of the meat... Wait..." Fugetsu began questioning rather his joke was clever or not. "Tigers are like cats, cats are pussies, and they want to eat my meat... Okay I'm just gonna go." The young Senju decided explaining the joke to a bunch of hungry tigers was a waste of time.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2015)

_Ren Houki_
Rainbow Sky Eel​
The air buzz and cackled with electricity, the faint waft of smoke and charred flesh entering Ren's nostrils. He wiped away the blood on his blade with a cloth, then returned it into the knife compartment in his briefcase. The enemies hadn't been particularly strong; it was actually startling how weak they were. However, of more immediate alarm was what their leader said. That they were here to hunt down the rainbow sky eel, and if he was telling the truth...

"_Maybe we're not the only ones looking for the eel..._"

Ren brought a hand to his face and sighed. This mission was getting more annoying than he imagined it to be. With a flick of his wrist, he brought his primary lantern - the lighthouse - over to him and cleared his throat. Turning the communications system on, Ren brought himself to the mic and quickly began to feed what he'd just learned back to the rest of the camp. 

- BACK AT CAMP -​
Uncomfortable though Takashi was with the presence of a naked Kisei, he remained with him as the latter got changed. When the black haired shinobi finished slipping on his shirt, Ren's lantern floated by. His voice, though distorted by the sound of static, sounded slightly impatient. 

"... right, glad to see that you're decent now, Kisei-san. I lured out a group of bandits away from the camp while all of you were asleep and found out something important. We're not the only group hunting for the rainbow sky eel. I'm heading back now, but please pack everything up quickly. I doubt that any of the other groups will find much success with the Misty Swamp, but I'd still rather not take my chances. Ren out."

And on that, the communication was cut, leaving Takashi, the now clothed Kisei and the rest of the camp to their own devices...


----------



## Hero (Jan 3, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
_The Nakano Gala_
_ ~ (The Emancipation of All Part 3) ~_

In the midst of her thinking, Yuuko felt a warm hand at the end of her back, comforting her and soothing down her worries. ?I?m with you, and there are others. We have numbers on our side.? Haru said smiling sweetly.

Yuuko grinned and nodded. She believed in him and, by his side, she felt  strong enough to beat anyone in their way. Her feeling of strength was further empowered by Takashi rallying to Haru's comments. "I might be drunk, but I'm not going to  *hic* let this man get away with this!" The boy stumbled a little as he spoke. He was talking big, but in truth Takashi knew damn well he couldn't fight in his condition. His speech was slurred and his steps were sloppy. If he tried to do anything, he could potentially injure a comrade or a civilian. Besides, Takashi never fought immediately, he needed to see if the enemy could be reasoned with. The adversary seemed intelligent and that gave the young shinobi hope that perhaps the man would listen to reason. It wasn't likely that the foe would listen to Takashi, but he might as well try. He would have talked to the female enemy, but Ren was already on her like white on rice. By the look of things, it seemed Ren knew the woman personally. Takashi had never seen Ren filled with such rage and to the boy found that refreshing. "I guess he isn't a robot after all" Takashi chuckled to himself, "hopefully he's careful fighting that woman because currently he's being bodied." 

Magistrate Kawahara stepped forward to appear next to Takashi's and Yuuko's side all the while continuing to glare at Rosuto who had previously called her out earlier. If there weren't people who needed to be rescued, Tsughi would have ended the man where he stood. Rosuto may have been a capable shinobi, but he would easily fall to Tsughi in battle even with the help of the two other shinobi with him. It was a move of pure cowardice dragging innocent people into the fray. What Rosuto was doing was unacceptable and without wasting anymore time, Magistrate Kawahara took charge of the group.
"Takashi, you and the two other shinobi take out the source of the zombies. I'll rescue the civilians."
Yuuko and Takashi looked at the Magistrate with shocked expressions on their faces. How did Tsughi plan to do this, Takashi didn't know. Was rescuing even possible? There were hundreds of guests on the list and rounding every single one up in this chaos was unimaginable. However Tsughi didn't seem to be the type to state something she didn't mean. If she could in fact rescue all the civilians in one go, Takashi gravely underestimated her strength during his evaluation of her. Weaving several hand seals at a rate on par with the late Kakashi Hatake, Magistrate Kawahara unleashed forth her strength.
"Mercury Release: Thermal Detonating Missile." Magistrate said calmly with her palm aimed towards the ceiling. From her hand came a slick and lustrous silver liquid that split off into a myriad of guided missiles that headed towards the ceiling. The mercury projectiles smashed through the glass tile roofing, leaving a gaping hole above the ballroom. Sharp blades of glass began to fall to the dance floor, threatening to pierce anyone unaware of their changing environment. Instinctively, Magistrate Kawahara acted to protect the civilians from the falling hazards.
"Mercury Release: Silver Desert Suspension!"
From thin air, droplets of mercury started to condense and coagulate into a widespread sheet that completely covered the room.

"The scale of her jutsu is astonishing!" Haru blurted out in awe. Not leaving any time inbetween successive ninjutsu, Tsughi immediately followed up with her final technique. Spreading her arms wide, Tsughi prepared herself for the transformation. The silver coloring of her body started in her finger tips and and slowly made its way down to her hands and to her arms. The silver coloring also was rising from her feet and was beginning to trace the curves of her lower back as the mercury consumed her. In no time at all, the woman who previously held a fair complexion was a glistening silver. Once the the her Mercury Embodiment was complete, Tsughi's body split up into multiple thin tentacles that lashed out at civilians yanking their warm bodies to safety.

Takashi watched in wonder as the madness went on before him. Many civilians tried fighting Tsughi, but they were easily swallowed up by the woman who was now a bunch of threads. Who could blame them though? After all the commotion that was happening, Takashi would certainly resist strange silver tentacles if he didn't know their intentions. There were also civilians who didn't try to resist Tsughi's presence. Takashi figured they didn't give up because they knew her intentions, but because they thought it'd be better to die at the hands of a strange fluid than by zombies.

Once the last of the innocent was grabbed and absorbed by the Magistrate, Tsughi flew up through the hole she had created earlier at speeds breaking the sound barrier. All that was left in the Nakano manor other than Takashi and Yuuko and others were the villains themselves and the zombies. In the distance, Takashi could see Robusto fuming despite being busy with a foe of his own. Tsughi had moved so quick that he couldn't stop her from saving the lives of everyone in the building. His detonation completely useless now left the man seething.

With the civilians gone, the shinobi were left to face Meiji. The ring leader of the zombie assault looked down at Takashi and Yuuko and Haru amused. An eerie grin spread across his face as he realized he would have to play seriously now since Tsughi ruined his playful fun. Speaking in an jovial evil tone, Meiji commanded Yuuko and Takashi to entertain him a little.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 3, 2015)

*Meiji | *_Emancipation of All_​
Meiji sat there above the chaos on some sort of invisible platform, cross legged, one hand laid in his lap and the other set on his elbow, propping his chin up with the palm of his hand. He's gone as the surge of mercury speeds up through the ceiling, and then is standing across from Takashi and Yuuko, waving Haru away. "You heard Rosuto-kun," he tells the jounin. "Unless you want the...well. You know. The _boom_." He grins, flicking his fingers up. "But I mean...wow. That was an amazing jutsu. Who was that? Your Hokage? Probably worth it to keep an eye on her, no? I mean, what one person needs that much personal power?" He grins. "Real heroes rely on their allies and don't hunger for singular skill. Monsters are the ones that hold onto power desperately."

He looks over his shoulder towards the two who had engaged Rosuto, and Ren and Taneda figuring out their battle plan to engage Lin, and then towards Takashi and Yuuko, assuming Haru departed. "Well, I guess that leaves just us?" He grinned that same hollow smirk. "Tag." Then he flicked his wrist and sent them both flying backwards towards the wall. "If you want to try and convince me to turn over a new leaf or ask why a shinobi who defected from the Mist is here now, I suggest you do it soon, or better yet, right now." He slowly removed a toothpick from between his teeth, and then flicked it right at Takashi's eye with deadly accuracy and power!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2015)

*Zell vs Rosuto
Engage Protocol AERO DREAMS*












As we stood at our proverbial corners a supernatural wild wind swept through the mansion court yard that were to be our battleground. He looked quite fearsome as his hair blew about and his coat flapped in the maelstrom. My position was in front of him with the wounded Kirisaki to my back. He made a quip and I didn't say anything back, I was too angry to speak. I walked over to Kirisaki and kneeled down beside her. Pushing her hair out of her eye, for the first time in months I spoke to her.

"I know I'm not your favorite person and we haven't spoken in a long time. I have shitty timing but you need to know... just because someone stumbles and loses their path, doesn't mean they're lost forever. I'm sorry about Satoshi and you don't need to forgive me, but I'm going to do what you once did for me Kirisaki. I don't care what I have to do I will not let you die here but I need you to hang on."

Giving her hand a reassuring squeeze I rose to my feet, my intentions were clear as my gaze was now laser focused upon the ringleader of tonight's attack. 

He came here to kill my father and despite my conflicted feelings for Natsu it angered me. His callous words as Natsu lie there dying, how he called him a disease his words were emblazoned in my memories. That was only one half of it there was also...

Kirisaki. 

There was no way I could tend to her and fight him at the same time. I looked at her lying there bloodied and maimed by the human garbage in front of me. The incinerator of rage began to burn inside my core. My fists were howling with malice as I clenched them tight. I was going to knock his fucking block off.

*HAAAAAA!*

Adrenaline coursed through the the veiny network of internals highways within my body as I pushed off the ground tearing the grass beneath my feet with reckless abandon, and in response he did the same. Stopping right at the point of impact I spun around and unfurled a roundhouse kick at his face which he instantly dodged by rolling under attack. I didn't know his abilities but it didn't matter I was confident, he was in my house now!

He charged me in response to my encroachment, but he was mine now. His shoulder was rammed into my gut but I hooked my arm under him clasping him between my bicep and hip, he might as well have caught in an bear trap. I wrenched backward torquing his neck as I slammed my knee into his gut once and then for good measure one more time. The body of the rogue stiffened and in response I swung that same knee back then drove forward as I used the momentum to fall back.

DDT

I spiked his skull right into the ground with violent authority. It was grass so it had some give but by god the impact was so ferocious he bounced off his head. That would have taken down any normal man but that wasn't the case, my opponent was superhuman so as he bounced he somehow landed on his feet staggering forward like a common drunk. Pulling my hands back I brought my knees to my chest as and pushed up springboarding back to my feet. As Rosuto clumsily fell forward I sped around to his front and unfurled a right cross, but dazed as he was he still had amazing instincts, he still had the Sharingan, he jumped into the air simultaneously spinning as he lashed out with a kick, his foot intercepting my fist. Pulling back now it was my time to charge in, he was on the ropes but it was early and I needed to get him fast. I rammed his chest leading with my shoulder, but there was a problem, I hadn't gotten low enough so he was able to wrap his arms around me. My opponent absorbed my charge then pivoted on his heel, uprooting me from the ground in a violent embrace, he unceremoniously took me for a ride slamming me into the ground, on my back. With the coordinated moves of a wrestler he quickly change position pinning me to the ground but at the same time he used my body as a fulcrum to do something akin to a hand stand.

"UGH"

Spittle flew from my mouth as he used his knees as a battering ram driving them right into my ribs. The air abandoned my lungs like a dead beat dad gone to go get cigarettes. There was no time to recover as I felt him raise up once again. If I let him hit me again I would have been in a world of hurt so I allowed my mind to flip that switch...

KASSEI TAIYO MON
(Activate Gate of the Sun)

The backlash of my battle aura was able to create separation between us as Rosuto released me and returned to his proverbial corner to regroup. Once again I kipped myself off the ground, the waves of amber rippling all around me. I locked eyes with my foe, his oculus devoid of anything resembling emotion all that was present was intent, the intent to fulfill his goal and that was killing people I cared for.

Like I said I wasn't entirely sure how I felt about my father but the encroachment on his life was enough to leave me seething, he may have done horrible things but he was my father and it was as Alisa said, you only get one. He was determined to destroy those I held dear and I was determined to protect, we were the irresistible force and immovable object personified.

"You should give up right now. Look into my eyes asshole, you really think I'm going to let you get past me so you can murder Kirisaki or my father. I've never been a killer but if it's a choice between them living and you dying there isn't a reality that exists where you don't die."

"You need to ask yourself if this is really something you think you can stand in the way of. Your mind seems made up but I don't think you understand that if you stand in my way there is no reality that exists where you live to fight in a rematch."

My battle aura burned ever brighter as the  power of my Dying Will Gates reacted in direct proportion to my resolve.

"I won't need one!"​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 3, 2015)

"One is all I need"

Rosuto's feet punched upon the earth beneath he heels, his fighting had been unconventional until now, but this time, layering his past learnings the Jeet Kune Do exploded in a furry of movements. A style which molded itself like water upon the users style, as the silvered haired shinobi. Their feet swift across the ground, with the moon as their only spectator, their hand intercepted the other, Rosuto eye reading ever movement delved by the enraged youth. His feet gathered, strength, while a swing crossed his head, he brought himself to his knees, lifting himself, a kick to the earth caused him to follow up with a lift towards the sky. His arm rocking him into a spin from the inertia that had built up, connecting his hell upon the child's head, followed came the second foot which he managed to evade by rolling under it. The first strike allowed him to evade the second, his reaction was far quicker than what Rosuto imagined. His eyes darted on the side, which merely demonstrated to him the sight or Zell rushing him once more, however, he allowed the other strike to connect. The sensation of a fist crashing upon his skull, he could sense bone struggling to break, his body rocketed towards the manor's wall. 

With a twist, the core of his strength gathered on his feet, transferring his arms soon after his feet regained their footing, preforming a back flip, the soles of his feet stuck upon the wall. His head rose slowly towards his target, the menacing aura of a man who wanted the world to die. The Sharingan swirling under the stigma of his own power. There, a moment occurred when he thought of he heard of something. 

"Zellous, correct? You seem to not understand something. This is not about you stopping me from killing your father." 

His hand rose, soon the sound of his arm began to radiated upon the wall of both east and west wings. The tags bagan to resonate. Their rumbling soon followed with a ignition, the flames began to assimilate the paper as it reached the center. Soon the wings began to engulf themselves within an explosion. The side began colliding, the earth shook, Rosuto immediately jumped off the wall. And landed several meters behind the Nakano child.

"There's no heroism in your end. You've only extended the inevitable. This was always a race not to if you could kill me. It about if I can stop you all before you can get to help him live."  

Rosuto threw a kunai to wall, as Zell quickly leap out of the way, the kunai that had been strapped with a tag met the wall's structure. Exploding, causing a barrier between the two of stone and rubble. Their soul radiated under the pale moonlight's gleam. As their body engaged in thunderous force, each connecting strike caused the earth to shatter under their force. Each other's teeth gritted with prejudice of the other. Their bodies masked in glorious combat. One fought to sustain what he had never had, a father who he just reclaimed the other clouded with the thought of progress. The thought of failure had always dawn on him. And as such was enough to cause the world of his to crumble. 

Zell in turn rose his foot about to strike once again another roundhouse, Rosuto at this point merely counted, the extension of his forearm collided with the bend of his foot, as if like he was his summon, the power that came within it had been lost. The Art of the Intercepting Fist had been made manifest. Arcing forwards, Rosuto's foot swept the earth on a circular pattern and elbowed the young Zell off his stance, his power over his own movement began to fluctuate as his footing began to loose itself. Rosuto lifted and pushed the boy, as to continue the struggle of his footing. 

Kirisaki. Her flesh color had begun to drain, as the very blood for her vein had been exposed to the world. Her body limb upon the earth, tasting death, imminent as it was, he wanted to finish her without her feeling such distress at her final moments. Such a fowl image to behold, and still she radiated and explicit beauty, like a lily on a grave. Rosuto needed her life to gain that which ultimately will allow to world to return to its benevolence. Kirisaki, through those few gaps of time that they met, had formed a connection. False as it might have really been, it existed upon his own heart, enough that he had to recognize that he cared enough for this girl, to risk the world to save it. But that wasn't ideal... That wasn't what was best. That was an attitude of the selfish and the cowardly. And so, with her... she would be the catalyst. Giving her death would release her from the curse of Jashin, eliminating that bond would be the key to changing everything. 

To save the majority... He had to eliminate the minority 

The building doused in fire, Rosuto hand extended to the nearest flame, the fires burning his limb, steaming the metallic works of his arm. As the gears began to run with extreme speed. His feet guided him, his hand crossed the void which was the emptiness of this space. As the hand collided, the boiling limb connecting, and followed with a blast of kinetic force.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 3, 2015)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*Emancipation of All *
Nakano Gala​_Akaya stood there in the middle of it all, his expression was null as his hands were stuck in his pockets. He heard the guy who seemed to be the ring leader of this operation addressing him specially and for a moment thought if it was actually something orchestrated by Sayaka and that Mukuro person but when the zombies even attacked them such idea disappeared from his head."So what will the two of you do?"the Uchiha boy asked with a bored expression that demonstrated his lack on enthusiasm for the current situation. Rakiyo had left the stage not long ago only directing a small glare at him as if telling the jinchuuriki to deal with this properly. Great another unexpected mission, weren?t they tired of leaving everything to him each time?

"Well, this doesn?t seem to be your run of the mill problem so we will have to leave for today. Let?s go Sayaka."is what the man with the black sclera said turning around and starting to leave as Rosuto ordered, if Akaya Uchiha was not ready to join Jigoku yet, then there wa snothing to do there anymore since his business party was literally blown up."Well, see you later Ak-chan!! Next time I?ll be sure to get a kiss from you." the playful tone of the girl didn?t surprise the black-haired boy at all, that little woman was just too much for him to handle just like Manami Uchiha. As both of them are about to reach the door to leave once and for all, Ikasamashi turns around"By the way, Rauji sen tyou a message." then he proceeded to clear his throat and deliver the message much to Akaya?s expectation"_Why are you being so slow? Wake up, you are not meant to be used by those lower beings. So hurry up, hurry up and become my Sin of Wrath._"with that, both the man left the scenery that for them seemed completely absurd and lacked any sort of delicacy.

"Aaaah, ooooooooi. I am kinda bored here and everyone is just doing their own shit, you will hurt my one big and sensitive heart you know?"

Is the first thing he managed to say as he saw that he was being completely ignored, although he said that just like it didn?t matter, his voice actually echoedthrough out the place. Certainly he didn?t expect for Ren Houki to attack someone so recklessly, he didn?t expect, by the information he had on the criminals from the Bingo Book, that The Black Eye of Chaos would just take orders or at least work together with other people to cause this kind of ruckus. Walking over to a microphone used to make the announcements like the one about Zellous, he starts to test it so his voice could be heard clearly in the entire place.

"Nee Ross-kun ya still mad at me fer havin? led dat mission? Or is it ?cause I almost murdered ya back then?!"the tone of his voice, the same kind of foolish tone he used when he met Ren Houki for the first time. "But ya see I was merciful back then, If I had truly wanted ta murder ya at first, our battle wouldn?t have taken place, your head would have been rolling around Eien instead."his voice was quite sarcastic, playful, annoying.
"So why don?t ya stop yer bullshit game with the kids? Ya just went ahead and bullied that wench, now ya?re going after the kid who just found his daddy. Ya have no heart or what?"cynicism at its max. He knew what was going on an dit wa stime to know what he knew to do better, play the bad guy.

"Ya see pal, usually we?re supposed to grow up a little as time passes. For me? well, I stopped using diapers when I was two or three years old, maybe one year and a half. So my question is, when will you leave?em behind? What about stopping you shitty martyr act and say it out aloud? That you are just some pathetic useless brat who has been taken over by hatred."a chuckle came after those words making fun of whatevver the objective of the man with the metallic arm may be.  "Back at Eien you cursed my blood, you shoved in my face that i was a danger to this world and that I must be disposed of like my ancestors but, look at yourself now!! If you were in front of me it would be the same as watching  into a mirror."his words each time more and more filled with venom, mockery.

"I don?t know what you may have gone through, nor I do care. But seems like it hasn?t been enough since you haven?t understood the root of this evil you hate so much...Because of people like you, it is that people like me are born."


"Wait a sec... is this even working anymore?"he asked in the microphone a she sat on the floor waiting for the best moment to move, more than half of the clones he made had already disappeared after helping with the evacuation. It was just a matter of time before someone would actually have the balls to go over to where he was to face him. A smirk appeared in his face, wasn?t he right now the one with the most freedom to move around?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 3, 2015)

*The Legendary Rainbow Eel

Part VII - Competition..?*​
*Kisei*​
_I let out a thoughtful "Hm" after the back-and-forth session between me and Takashi's summon._ "So...Unless I am misinterpreting what he is saying, I can _use_ whatever I find in this swamp as long as I do not *remove* it, but..." _I mutter, then sigh and shake my head._ "~With creatures that large, however, it is a wonder how our quarry managed to live this long at all; electricity or not. We may end up having to declare this mission a failure, perhaps go confront that 'old man' later...~" _As I begin to get engrossed in my thoughts, a somewhat terrifying look creeps its way across my face for only a brief moment before Takashi hands me my clothing, bringing me back to reality._

"Ah. Thank you, Hatekeda-san. I was starting to get a little cold." _I remark, taking my clothing from him._ "...If I were closer to them than you were, I would not have asked." _I note, implying that I had noticed his eye-rolling, then proceed to re-dress..._



Goose Dastardly said:


> "... right, glad to see that you're decent now, Kisei-san. I lured out a group of bandits away from the camp while all of you were asleep and found out something important. We're not the only group hunting for the rainbow sky eel. I'm heading back now, but please pack everything up quickly. I doubt that any of the other groups will find much success with the Misty Swamp, but I'd still rather not take my chances. Ren out."



"~Hm. It may be possible that that _explosion_ from last night drew unwanted attention towards us. But...this is just making our mission that more suspicious.~" _I sigh loudly, rubbing one of my temples._ "Hatekeda-san...Hm. Well, we will take down the tents after I have woken up Kihiko-sensei...or at least bring her up to speed." _I say as I walk over to her tent...and sure enough, she is still asleep. ...I think. Upon closer inspection, I notice she has a number of minor cuts and bruises; I imagine she was awake for some hours last night fighting off our competition as well._ "...Kihiko-sensei, we need to get moving now." _She sits up *immediately* after me saying that_ "Well crap, kid. It feels like I've just laid down!" _She complains, standing up and stretching._ "Any of you dead?" _she asks in a matter-of-factly tone, dressing her wounds before dressing herself in more...*proper* attire._ "Well, no. But I am not entirely certain of-" "Good! Good. Alright, get out. I need to get my things put away." _She cuts me off, shoving me out of her tent._ "Well, that was...easier than expected" _I shrug and make my way back over to my shared tent, to be met with a pleasant surprise when Takashi hands me my supply bags, fully packed._ "Well well...This is very much appreciated. Thank you" _I remark, taking the bags from him._

_We then proceed to take down and pack away the tents after Kihiko-sensei had finished putting away her own supplies._

*... ... ...*

_Some several minutes pass before Ren returns to what was the campsite._ "That was a little longer than anticipated, Houki-san. Do you have any injuries we should be concerned about?" _I ask, looking up from idly spinning one of my shuriken._
​


----------



## Hero (Jan 3, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
_The Nakano Gala - VS. Meiji! (Part 1)_
_ ~ (The Emancipation of All Part 4) ~











_The  adversary slowly removed a toothpick from between his teeth, and then  flicked it right between Takashi's eyes. The boy was able to side step  the toothpick to avoid being impaled. Without Takashi's skull to stop  its path, the toothpick lodged itself into the wall behind the two young  shinobi.


"Shit,  that was close..." breathed Takashi. Putting himself back together,  Takashi looked over at Yuuko to see if she was alright. Inspecting her,  he didn't find any injuries that were life threatening, however she did  have a few cuts and bruises from being sent flying into the wall.  Responding quickly, Takashi immediately started to heal Yuuko with his  Suiton: Shōsen Jutsu. Since her injuries were light, it didn't take much  time to heal them up. With both of the ninja in good health, they  approached Meiji again to fight, or at least what Yuuko thought they  approached Meiji to do. Takashi had another agenda for the foe that Haru  and Yuuko weren't aware of. Stepping forward with his right foot,  Takashi closed the distance between himself and Meiji so they could  chat.


"Meiji,  please just stop this assault. No more people have to die! Dispel your  jutsu and allow us to heal Natsu Nakano back to health. When that is  over, I'm sure we can arrange a meeting between you and Mr. Nakano."


Meiji  looked at the young man with an expression mixed with pure confusion  and slight disgust. "There's no way this kid could be fucking serious"  Meiji thought to himself. He usually found abnormal situations like  injury and death funny, but he wasn't even sure what to do in this  instance. In this instance, it was just sad. With the state of how  things are today, how could someone like this child even exist? Placing  his hand over his mouth to stop an escaping chuckle, Meiji proceeeded to  mock the boy


"You're joking right? You heard Rosuto, we want Nakano dead. He's filth."


Takashi  wasn't having Meiji's attitude. If anything could piss him off, it was  people who didn't listen to reason. There was absolutely no reason why  they shouldn't be allowed to heal Mr. Nakano and have an appointment  scheduled at a later date where negotiations can be made between the  opposing forces. The fuzenkagure shinobi's angered started to boil over  in his speech, "No I'm not joking and I'm entirely serious. This  fighting we are doing now, it's pointless. If you are upset with  someone's actions, you be an adult and talk with them about their  behavior. If they are an adult too, they should be able to change no  problem at all. What you and these other thugs are displaying is  immatur-". Before Takashi could finish his sentence, Meiji flung the boy  from the wall into a horde of zombies some meters away.


"God,  he sure knows how to talk. Imagine if he developed a ninjutsu that  infused words with chakra..." Meiji complained while picking ear wax out  of his ear. Yuuko and Haru stood now as the two sole people to take  down their enemy. Although she didn't believe Takashi to be defeated,  Yuuko knew he was far away from their location and getting back in  contact with Takashi was going to be a hard task. However there wasn't  much she could do at this point, so Yuuko courageously took a battling  stance. Normally the girl would be nervous, but she felt strong tonight.  Adrenaline coursed through her blood at rates she'd never felt before.  She didn't know if she was just on edge because of the high risk  situation, or if this newfound courage was found due to being so close  to Haru in battle. As the girl cracked her knuckles to start the fight,  Haru placed a hand over the girl's chest holding her back from  advancing.


"Stand  back Yuuko, I'll handle him. He's definitely out of your league. Plan  on retrieving Takashi. He's a medical nin, and we are going to need him  in order to last long in this fight."


"B-B-But Haru-sempai.."


"No buts Yuuko. Go now, that's an order."


Yuuko  grunted in protest at Haru's orders. Although what he said frustrated  her, she also like him taking charge and telling her what to do. Before  she let her imagination run wild with other things she would love Haru  to take charge of, Yuuko returned to reality and made her way to  Takashi's new position. Haru was definitely right about keeping up with  Takashi and keeping him alive. If Takashi were to die, their team's  endurance would fall dramatically and failure was gauranteed. With her  eyes on the prize, Yuuko lept forward fearlessly into the zombie horde.  Meanwhile back on the main battlefield, Meiji was squaring Haru up.


"You  know you can't take me without that boy and girl as support!" Meiji  laughed hysterically. "Death is completely certain for you three. To be  honest, that dark haired bitch shouldn't have left with the civilians.  That was your winning ticket forsakening you ahahahaha" Meiji continued  to laugh wildly before suddenly going silent and taking up a more  serious and threatening appearance. "Now the only thing that awaits you  is death Haru-kun" Meiji said haughtily before lowering his gaze to fall  upon the jounin, "I shall grant you a warrior's death, prepare."​


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2015)

FRUITS OF EMOTION
♥
​Swallow my pride and learn to forgive. That's what I've learned to do. It was difficult at first but I got used to it, like a chore you do everyday for the rest of your life. 

We haven't spoken in weeks, never laid eyes on one another or even tried to contact each other. I try not to think about you but you creep up on me like a shadow haunting the light in my mind. I know you think about me, even if it's in passing, even if you're just wondering what I'm up to. If you want to take a while I'll make it worth it but I know that's a stretch from reality. 

I know I'm living in the clouds, flying through the heavens, dreaming in my own world just thinking about this but I can't help but wonder;

Why can't we pretend that everything is like yesterday? 

What if I just wanna feel you touching me, even if it's just a hug? A reassuring hug, reminding me that the world is an evil thing that will always be out to get you, but as long as I've got you as a friend everything will be fine.

Let's pretend we're about to break up, that we had a whirlwind romance, that you was my first and I was your best. It was beautiful, something unforgettable, a story we'll tell our grandchildren by different partners. We'll tell them how we met in a forest sunken in death, that we bonded over our stubborn attitudes, that we fell for each other in my hotel room.

But that's a lie, that's so far from the truth. Things went differently, didn't they?

We said we'd be friends, but why don't we pretend I ain't your friend so we can go for it again? No, let's pretend we never met, a good excuse to play forget. We could start over, have our rivalries and chew each other out for the smallest thing. I'll do things differently, I won't block you out so much and you won't be so conflicted over your feelings. Things will work out for us, I promise. I won't be sat here lamenting over you and you won't be drunk with revenge. We won't be cracked, won't be broken. 

Actually, let's pretend you never lied. Let's pretend you didn't make up that poor excuse, that you couldn't admit you just chose her over me. Let's pretend you had some balls, that you could admit your thoughts and not hide behind the benefit of the doubt. Let's pretend you didn't screw up, that you didn't scare me just as I came out my shell. 

 I've swallowed my pride and learned to forget, move on from you and look towards the future. We're in different parts of the world living different lives. I'm dealing with a dysfunctional family, you're dealing with the loss of a family. I don't understand my home for what it's worth, you feel scorned for what's been done to yours. Our lives are polar opposites but nobody's ever said we're different. We're both cocky, we're both arrogant and we're both confident. I guess our only difference is our feelings.

I won't lie to you, I won't pretend that I still love your or ever even loved you. I won't pretend that you wasn't the first person I felt something for, because you was. You taught me everything I know which isn't much. I still have things to learn, things to experience and things to understand.

So let's start with you.​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 3, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Emancipation of All
_____________________________

Everything was a blur as my body was sent flying across the hallway, with the sound of glass shattering, clattering towards the hard ground. I had already lost my breath, any strength which remained in me had vanished; I was simply hanging onto consciousness at this point. I thought I had lost everything, but instead of crashing onto the ground I had been caught; it wasn't one of mallice but one of caring. With one eye gone and my vision cutting in and out in the other, I couldn't tell who the person was that saved me, but I've felt this warmth before. Rosuto's words confirmed my suspicions; I knew who had come to save me.

"..."

I tried to speak his name, but nothing came out. My voice cracked, I couldn't speak a word. I couldn't even get up or try to tell him what to look out for, I felt utterly useless. I could feel my blood rushing through my body, as especially my left eye caused immense pain. As I lay here, I felt isolated in darkness, as the buzzing of combat occurred just a few feet in front of me. 

Why did I stand up against Rosuto? The result was obvious, I was outnumbered and I didn't have any of my weaponry with me. Rosuto in the past has also demonstrated great skill, stronger than my own, so then why, why did I stand up against him? Nothing changed in the end, he's going to kill Natsu, Raiken, and Edie, and now I've dragged Zell into the fray. If I ran away I'd be able to leave here alive, I'd be able to live a full life.

A full life. Such a strange use of words; what would be a full life for me? Maybe I should be grateful to Rosuto, he's saving me from a life time of suffering. I always knew that this would be the finality of everything, but I got caught up in thinking that I was immune. I was wrong, I was stupid to think that. I was right at first, everything in this world will perish, so why should I be sad at this moment. This way I won't get to experience the pain of loss later on, right? If that's the case, then why do I feel so empty inside?

Yes everyone does have to die, but not here, not in these circumstances. That's right, that's what I've accepted, that life does have a meaning. We are only given one chance to live, so we might as well make the best of it. Everyone will die one day, but we shouldn't let that get us down, we should live with our heads help high with hope for peace and happiness in the future.

To start things off, I felt like I just got to really know Edie. She may have been a bitch in the past, but I could tell she was really trying to get past that. In fact, I could actually envision us becoming friends. She also has a very kind soul, as she's a shinobi to help others. She may not even realize it, but that's why she is a medical shinobi. Having her father ripped away from her, or ending her life now would be a waste compared to all the good she can accomplish.

Then there was Zell who stood in front of me. Before he went to battle Rosuto I could tell he was talking to me, but I couldn't hear him. Knowing him though it was probably something along the lines of how we hadn't talked to each other in a while, and that he'll do for me what I once did for him. I didn't give up on him back then and he isn't giving up on me. We've all done the worst kind of things, so maybe I shouldn't hold it against Zell anymore. His actions were reasonable and I'm not even sure if I would have made a different decision. I wish that I thought like this before today though.

I felt sorry for Raiken, because I was too selfish. I constantly made our relationship all about me and I never took the time to see things from his side of the argument. I now know why he never gets into relationships, but I apologize now more than ever. I was someone secure, someone that had a low chance of going away and hurting him; that was no longer the case. I was going to die and I'm sure it will hurt him. I just hope that he can get over it quickly for my sake.

Tears mixed in with the blood, dying the grass beneath my body red. I felt like a husk, as if everything inside had been scooped out. I knew this was the end, so why was I crying? I should embrace it, I can actually die like everyone else. Besides if I die it will throw a wrench in whatever plans Thalia has, it's a win-win situation for me. So then why am I sad? Why?

The tears continued to roll down my cheeks as I finally found out the answer. I didn't want to say goodbye, not yet. There was so much in life I hadn't yet experienced, so much I wanted to do yet here I lay almost lifeless, my face firmly in the dirt. Was this to be my fate? I thought I wanted to die, but I was wrong, so wrong. I wanted to live; out of everything I want, there is only one thing that stands out - I want to live!
​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2015)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison(Act VI)-


An eternal darkness expanded farther than the ends of the universe. And limitless black void just out of god's reach. This was the very very end, that laid wait for all at the end of their valor. Namely, it was was nothingness that consisted of nothing but myself. It's unbeknownst to me whether my body exactly is, no, last I remember, I was was pushed to my mental brink at that face of that man, and the mirror reflection of myself. North, south, east and west were out of my grasp.

This was what could be called purgatory. Or so I believed it to be, I failed to reach for the the slightest touch of caring, to be honest. The weight of despair crushed me and so the specks of the loser such as myself came creeping into the desolate cracks at the deepest corners of my mind. If you looked around, you would see absolute nothing to take ahold of. Because once she, my mother, was pulled out of my arms, disintegration of myself came abruptly.

To make up for what was lost, I tossed many many layers of clothes to cover what was pitifully bare. If one stripped away those meaningless layers of illusions that seemed magnificent , just like now, they would be disappointed to find nothing of worth at all. 

Yes, my love for my mother and her path, was what drove me this far along the road of which I claimed as honor. What I had left could not be called a grain of dust but I held it tightly in  my hands and fought farther than what a normal person should. I had never once realized how disgusting my own engine that carried me had been, until now. 

It was wrong, it was very wrong. Therefore that malfunction should be taken care of. For the sake of my dearest mother, this horrible self that I manifested should be deleted. After the truth was so forcibly shoved down my throat and just about killed me, this was inevitable. 

The right thing to do, would be to cast away this falsehood and let my mother's soul rest at ease. I would face the cruel reality with bravery and have my true self revealed. 

Yes, the me now was a lie I used to try to overshadow the pain of my loss. 

Again, it was wrong,..........


...................


................................

..............................

"But is it really wrong?"

A voice, male, yet female resounds to me in this space that should only belong to me. My bewilderment spurs my mind at the possible thought of madness, but words continue to flow into me.

"And if it really is wrong, does it matter? Your facid has been your respect of justice but what really concerns you is honor,"

I'm unsure how to correctly respond. What should be a meaningless void with no sound nor sight has been broken through. At the very depths of my mind is something, no, someone I have no recollection of.

Who are you? 

"I, am that which has followed those of Silent Honors since the beginning and that which has also been at the side of your mother, Riokou-chan. I am what you could refer to as the dealer between those of Silent Honors and the Abyss,"

What.........!?

"What do you think your abilities reside from? Are you so ignorant as to not question a simple fact? If your faith was so blind then your current inquire should have been nothing to you,"

Confusion bubbles my mind and leaves in a static state without a response. The words they say cannot be followed to what their intent lies. I'm already at the point of disarray and despair, as such the function of my mind is rather lacking out of apathy but my interest has been perked even at this low point.

"But enough of that for now. You've found yourself in a rather sad state haven't you Riokou-chan? Tell, how much does your dear mother mean to you?"

How much? She...she means the world to me. When I was left to be hounded by the dogs of death, I could only pitifully beg and cry for her to save me. Bitterness clawed at my back no matter how much I ran when I realized her importance. I thought to have accepted death as a natural bite that I'd have to tough through and honor would be which what consoled me through the pain, but now-

"But now what? Are you to abandon that which you and many have fought so long over? Your disfaith in honor, not only spits at the former knights of Silent Honors but at your mother aswell,"

But, this is wrong, unbelievably wrong to hold up such a lie. Would holding up such a thing and declare it as respect towards them and her, really be an act of honor!? 

"Your mother, she used all she had to protect you even after death. As you well know, those who she helped came and saved you because of the honor they had seen in her. Even when she cut apart everything she had for the sake of what she believed in, even her own honor, that in fact became an even greater honor in the eyes of others, hers and even myself. That is the aesthetic that Silent Honors live by."

What exactly is that you're trying to say?

"Just because that man in the fancy tie, convinced you that there were holes in your path, are you really just done there? Plenty, many of Silent Honors have accepted that the things they had done weren't morally right, but for the sake of honor, they kept moving along that path,"

Right and wrong, those two things had been the deciding factor of the decisions I had made. If what this being was saying was true then, there was something ahead that laid farther than what I thought to have imagined. However, Honor is naturally decided by right and wrong. And either way, I have decided that the 'chilvarous shinobi known as Riokou', was but a rouse to cover my longing for my mother,

"You are thinking to move on from the past and into the future, but the future cannot stand without regards to the past."

Are you, who I don't even really know, trying to say that I continue this fantasy that I forced myself to believe?

"If it is a fantasy, then you can only continue you until you make it a reality. Even if it is still falsehood, then you must continue on. If you are her daughter, then you can last through anything,"

Then I would be sacrificing myself. Slowly decaying away for what I want,

"Yes, that is how Silent Honors thrive,"

............................I see........................

I was continuing on my wrong path that anyone could see as foolish. But this imaginary road was something that I decided to follow. It was wrong, it was truly wrong but....because it was so beautiful and because I could not let go.........

"Now Riokou-chan, it is time to go and show them all your faith is not so weak,"

As their voice resounds, which can't be defined between female or male, I find myself questioning again,

Who exactly are you? 

The question posed reveals an unearthly form before my sight. Wild hair, ferocious yet alluring demeanor. The coloring of their complexion was a mix of many things. Their form was like a collection of ugly and beautifully things sewn together to create something unexplained. The only pronouns I could guess was suitable was ''ve/veir''

Ve was woman, yet man

Old, yet young

Caring. yet cold 

Good, yet evil

Veir arms squeezed my body

Finally the question I posed was received by alluring venomous eyes that locked onto mine. A single name was given without subtlety as if to imprint it within my mind.



*"Yubel"*

Before I knew it, black wings dipped me deeper into the jaws darkness that threatened to swallow my soul whole.
​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 3, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*The Nakano Gala*

_A Pair Of Idiots In Dancing Shoes VI_

Slowly, ignoring the threatening words of the madman standing a few feet away, Haru brought a cigarette to his mouth and lit it. He didn?t need to listen to what he already knew.

Haru was a newly appointed Jounin. As cool as he may act all the time, he didn?t have the skill to beat such a powerful enemy. Both because he lacked experience and his abilities were a weakness against someone that could sent a person flying from the other side of the room, as if he held a remote control in his hands. Yet he chuckled as he remembered the words he had preached to Yuuko?s friend earlier about expectations. He had Yuuko?s expectations on his shoulders now. As defiant of his orders as she had been, he had seen hope and pride in her pretty eyes and he didn?t need anything else to know that she believed he could win this.

However, this time, her belief in his strength was the same as a baby who thought his mother could protect him from anything in the world. And that was a lesson about reality that she had learned the hardest way possible already.

That?s why, even though he knew this was a hopeless fight, he grinned and contemplated his enemy as if this was the easiest thing in the world. As if his own hands weren?t shaking. Because he couldn?t let his little lady?s eyes darken any more than they already had. Tora would accuse him of spoiling her but may hell freeze if she wouldn?t be wiping the floor with Meiji were she here instead of him. No use thinking about what ifs though. He had to focus on what was ahead of him.

?Aren?t you the confident one,? Meiji commented lightly with a smug, mocking expression on his twisted face. He was very much the cruel, perverse cat that enjoyed playing with his prey before getting bored and conceding the sweet mercy of death to the poor bastard.

?You know what they say,? he answered with a breath from his cigarette. ?A man who can?t keep his back straight while the hopes of a lady rest on his shoulders shouldn?t be called a man at all.?

That said, he leaped with fists ready to land powerful blows on the enemy?s jaw. And for a while, the battle was nothing but Haru flickering from place to place, faster than what civilians eyes could probably keep up with, and dealing blow after blow, constantly missing. It apparently was child?s play for his enemy to evade his moves but he wasn?t about let loose. Meiji would slip some time or another and he would have a fist ready when he did. Yet his enemy wasn?t even breaking a sweat from all the blocking and evading yet and this couldn?t go on forever. He jumped back and stood for a while, contemplating before he formed a specific set of hand seals and sent an air tornado flying Meiji?s direction.

For a moment he thought, hopeful, that it would hit and send the target flying towards the walls but in a moment of pure weirdness, his technique slowed down until it completely disintegrated into air. ?Is that really the best you can do?? His enemy asked, bored. ?And here I thought you could at least pose a threat to me.?

?Tch,? Haru spat his cigarette on the ground and killed it with his foot. As Meiji suddenly threw a coin in his direction. Though his normal reaction would be to catch it because the move was probably just to mock him and his uselessness so far, he swiftly evaded it and thank heavens he did. The little thing went flying towards the tables and managed to break one with its landing. Haru couldn?t hit and couldn?t take a hit, this was completely out of his abilities. 

?Look, you have a visitor, maybe we should get rid of these little inconveniences before continuing our game.? Confused, Haru took his eyes off the enemy to see Yuuko return with Takashi trailing behind. He shook his head a took a step ahead, making the worst mistake a fighter could ever make his entire life: leaving himself completely open for the enemy. His only warning was Yuuko?s expression turning to shock and panic before he was sent flying with enough force to carry him through and out of one of the large windows, the sweetness of the unconscious taking over his mind as he crashed on the ground near the fugitives.

?Haru!? Yuuko screamed, her eyes wide with shock, fear and panic. She wanted to go outside, to see if he was still in one piece but different feelings clouded over her eyes and judgment as she turned back to the cause of her anger. Hate bubbling inside her, ready to burst and destroy everything in it?s wake.

She was foolish, really. As if she could do what Haru had barely managed to start. ​


----------



## Laix (Jan 3, 2015)

FRUITS OF EMOTION
♥​ I hated you when I first saw you. No really, I did. Call it immature but I couldn't stand the _sight_ of you.

There was just something about you that I couldn't put my finger on. Maybe it was the way you moved, never taking life seriously. You never did take life seriously, did you? Everything was just a bubblegum vision, bright and colourful, devoid of any darkness. Then when shit hit the fan and you was kneeling before the boy we subconsciously competed for, begging me to do something because you finally knew how powerless and weak you was, it was too late. 

Actually, I think it might've been a much more shallow reason. I think that it wasn't about your piss poor attitude to life but just how you looked. You're a beautiful girl, you know you're a beautiful girl but feign ignorance. Someone would give you a compliment, tell you how your eyes hold the ocean, how your hair is so smooth and blends with your complexion so well. You'd just smile and laugh, taking the words like they were the first you'd ever heard, like you was genuinely surprised to hear them. But you wasn't. You wasn't surprised, you _loved_ it. 

You came off as so innocent, so gentle and so sweet. Anyone who met you was put under your spell, lured into the lies like a succubus finding her next prey except you didn't discriminate by gender. You wasn't even looking for romance, you just wanted the feeling of being universally liked, I'm sure of it. 

When everyone called me the bitch, the sour one, the spoiled princess, the entitled one they called you the nice one, the sweet one, the grateful priestess, the deserving one. Why wasn't I called any of those things? What did I do to not deserve the same treatment as you? I was born into money, power, wealth and fame. I should have it all on a plate but I didn't. All these things that I could get by just snapping my fingers but the one thing I really wanted was unobtainable because ofyou.

I don't know what it is about you that I don't like, I just know it's everything. Even as I go through a phase of becoming more accepting of what it means to be courteous, I can't do it with you. I haven't seen you in what could be called a month but I know you've changed. Just like me, you've accepted your true nature. Now we both understand what you're really like, but the balance of power doesn't shift. I'm still the rotten outsider and you're still the sweet girl, except you can switch it on and off like a light. Turn it on, everyone falls at your feet. Turn it off and you do anything to get your own way, showing no mercy to those who threaten to be hurdles in your race to victory.

Sometimes, I'd ask myself what I'd have to do to be treated like you. Would I have to change? Physically perhaps? Even buy a cropped blue wig? Some silly, some genuine. I'd sit on my bed staring up at the murals covering my ceiling wondering just what had to be done. I was a teenage girl with a fragile heart, a heart that was slowly being taken by the same guy who was stealing yours. He always warmed to you, being so protective and never saying a negative word. But never me.

Wait. Yeah, I think I get it now. That's what was so frustrating about you. 

I could always see through your shit when nobody else could, especially _him_. 

More fool him though because now he's stuck with you.​


----------



## Laix (Jan 4, 2015)

EDIE NAKANO
♔
_______________________________​ 
"_*Get off of me!*_"

With an aggressive growl, Edie shoved the boy who oug only being thoughtfully caring off. Usually Ren would've made a snark comment somewhere but he kept it to himself; The girl had just watched her father be mortally wounded and was incredibly close to losing him. Now they finally had something in common and that was a hatred for his sister.

Her breaths heavy, the heiress stained with the blood of her own father made an oath to Lin Houki.

"I'm going to kill _*her*_!" Was declared, her chipped nail pointing straight for the woman who was unfazed by her threat. 

"How? By running into my blade enough times until it goes blunt? Silly girl."

Meanwhile, Ren handed Alisa to Edie's grandmother who began carrying her with some sort of levitation, keeping her back straight and facing upwards.

"I saw what you did just now," Lin's younger brother revealed, prompting a raised eyebrow from the matriarch. "Can you get Natsu-san and Alisa-san out of here safely? I can buy you time."

"Just make sure you look after Edie. She's reckless and drunk on emotions. Who knows what the girl will do."

Ren nodded in confirmation before taking a step back, allowing her to do her thing. Shutting her eyes, she began to focus for a minute before re-opening them with a translucent blue glow to the pupil. 

"_Oxex Raclir._"

They then vanished in an instant, the entire group. Edie's grandmother, a levitating Alisa and Natsu Nakano being carried by two guards. Their destination was unknown but it was most likely to be somewhere with both heavy guard and medical facilities given that Natsu still needs time to recover. 

With the vulnerable targets out of the way, all that was left to do was deal with his sister. When Ren turned around however, he was met with the sight of an enraged Edie lunging straight for Lin. It was almost cringe-worthy to watch his sister make an absolute mockery of the Chūnin, who was a powerhouse in her own right being, being flicked and batted around the room like a flimsy ragdoll. Everytime she went for an uppercut, Lin was just faster. She'd try to follow up with a kick in this restricting dress, but Lin was just faster. 

Lin was aware of the danger of her attacks but with speed on her side, it didn't matter how much strength Edie was packing into her blows - none of them were going to hit.

"It's my little brother I want to play with so why don't you do me a favour and get lost?"

Her heel plunged into Edie's stomach, crunching against her gut and launching her across the ballroom. She skidded across the ground like a stone tossed against water before landing with a devastating crash against the tables. 

The villain soon realised that her true target, Natsu Nakano, was no longer in the room or even building. That was an unfortunate circumstance, one that couldn't be ignored. She spun on her heel with the aim of following straight after them, hoping to finish the job no matter how much blood would have to be spilled.

Then, something stopped her.

At first she saw the shadow creeping up on her, something that was large and long, flying through the air only meters above her. Lin spun on her heel and sliced the object clean in half, realising it was in fact a three-story support pillar from the _mansion_, with the responsible being none other than Edie Nakano. 

Her hands had a strong, blue glow around them like an insane amount of chakra was being channeled there. This was the Sanrankugō, a much weaker but rightfully devastating version of the Byakugō no In. For a short amount of time, the limiters on Edie's strength had been broken, allowing her muscles to reach a super-human amount of power even greater than her crater-destroying abilities akin to the Eight Gates but achieved through the use of medical ninjutsu and release of well-timed chakra.

Ren then realised this was going to be a two-on-one battle. On paper it sounds like they have the advantage but going against his sister, he knew it would take more than just an extra pair of hands.

"Don't get in my way, immortal brat." Was hissed by the assassin, her eyes sharpened and locked on to the blonde. Edie retorted back immediately with the roar of a lion.

"_*I told you, as long as I'm standing I'm going to kill you!*_"


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2015)

_*F|R|U|I|T|S
 OF 
E|M|O|T|I|O|N|S*_​


I really tried to become your friend, I didn’t like your attitude, but still, I wanted to try. Even if it was just for the sake of making it easier for him, I didn’t mind, because he seemed to want us to really get along. So I thought, I should swallow my invisible pride and extend my hand out to you, but you slapped it away because of some invisible rivalry that you placed on us. You placed feelings in my heart and on my tongue that I didn’t even know were there. 

Though I’m glad….​
You were a fitting reminder that I had to get stronger, that I couldn’t support him, and I couldn’t be with him in my current state. You served as a nice reminder that I was born into a poor family that worshipped a dead god, and he was born into a family that served as a beacon towards the whole family. How could I a priestess of the sea stand next to the future phoenix, you were closer than I could possibly be to standing next to him than I ever was.  

You were strong, enough to crumble the earth underneath your feet, and when I saw you two fight, I realized how close you two were and how far away I was from him. He looked so at ease when fighting with you that there was a twinge in my heart. You were so beautiful too, so very beautiful, you seemed happy fighting with him. For a moment, for a spilt second in my heart….

*I really wanted you to die….​*
I hated your beautiful hair and those eyes that looked at him as if you and him had your own secret jokes. I hated the fact that you were born into power, you had money, you had status, you complimented him in the ways I couldn’t possibly could. I really hated you, even if you removed him from the equation, I would have still hated you. Beauty, power, and status, the things little girls dreamed of, you had in your hand, flaunting it around like a brand new purse. 

However, what is there to hate you for? ​
Beauty, I realized that beauty is fleeting and beauty is only complimented by a wonderful personality, and in which you open your mouth and that goes away. So beautiful, but only to be trampled by your own ugly personality, it’s kind of ironic. Power, even now in the physical sense I’m getting stronger, I can support him in battle, and I can see his face in which he is at bliss. I can fight now, and I can support my village, and the people around me. 

Status, slowly my name is coming up, and soon I won’t be my teacher’s student. The power I obtained will help me get there, and then what would you have after that? Names disappear with times, and it’s only natural that your name disappears with it.  Even now, you are slowly becoming a bad dream, rather than a person I actually interacted with. Despite all the negative emotions I feel towards you, I actually appreciate you, and I respect you. 

So in the end I want to say….​
_Thank you for being a beautiful stepping stone.​_


----------



## Hollow (Jan 4, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*The Nakano Gala*

_A Pair Of Idiots In Dancing Shoes VII_

?Haru!? Yuuko screamed, her eyes wide with shock, fear and panic. She wanted to go outside, to see if he was still in one piece but different feelings clouded over her eyes and judgment as she turned back to the cause of her anger. Hate bubbling inside her, ready to burst and destroy everything in its wake.

She was foolish, really. As if she could do what Haru had barely managed to start.

Meiji looked down on her with mocking eyes but she paid his attitude no mind. Zombies apart, this whole mess apart, she just couldn?t allow him to treat one of her precious friends in such a horrible way and get away with it! She would win this fight! Moving as fast as she could, she pulled the Tiger and shot a couple of water bullets at her enemy and jumped without needing to make sure he blocked. Still in air she got the hand seals done and landed near him at the same time she unleashed her electromagnetic murder on Meiji, who swiftly blocked it again. 

It wasn?t enough to sway her hate though so she got the Ram and flickered behind him, ready to throw him down with a kick, she was confident but he was faster than her and twisted to block her move, counterattacking and sending her flying like a bowling ball into a pile of zombies. ?Yuuko!? Takeshi called but she got up almost as soon as she crashed, gritting her teeth to keep pain at bay and focus on fighting instead.

?I?m fine.? She wasn?t done yet. Finding strength heaven knows where, she performed the Tiger again but called forth a water clone this time and sent her running towards Meiji even as she got the complicated set of hand seals done to perform a water prison. It was no surprise to see him easily block and destroy her clone and water streamed through the floor, her feet splashing as she got near him while collecting the water into a sphere that could trap him inside. Unfortunately, before she realized, it was a zombie that she was drowning in her prison and Meiji stood on top of it, grinning down at her.

?I have to admit, you?re not bad,? he complimented with mockery practically dripping from his words. ?Too bad none of your attacks actually land.?

His words like fuel to her anger, she released the sphere and jumped back, her hands shaping into the Dragon, the Ram and the Boar. This was currently her most powerful jutsu, it had to work! Grabbing Takashi, she barely made it out of range before her water bomb exploded, taking down quite an amount of zombies with it and anything else that stood in its way. If Yuuko was anything, she was smart and so she knew Meiji would?ve been able to avoid it. Acting as fast as she could, she stole shuriken from Takashi and threw them all into the confusion and, when the water settled around their feet her eyes shone with pride as they landed on the incredibly small cut in her enemy?s cheek.

Yet, she had already used most of her chakra, her body was killing her from being constantly thrown against something like some doll made of traps and her enemy only had a tiny, little scratch. ?I?m getting quite tired of you, pest,? he spat, all mockery replaced with clear annoyance. ?It?s about time I sent you back where you came from.?

For a second nothing happened and Yuuko got ready to jump right into her spamming of attacks until she dropped out cold out of pure chakra depletion. However, before she knew it, she was flying back again, this time experiencing the pain of all the shuriken she had thrown hitting her body with near deadly precision. Her vision blurred when she landed this time and her body didn?t really obey her commands to get up as easily as it had before. Takashi quickly came to her aid, removing some of the shuriken carefully but she was suddenly lifted up no doubt by the same invisible force that bullied her around before.

She didn?t really feel fear but her eyes widened when she felt something wrap itself around her neck with more strength than she could bear, cutting off her breath even as her feet dangled above the floor. Even when she brought her hands to her neck?nothing was there. There was just pressure and she didn?t know where the hell it was coming from. Had she been too cocky to think she could beat such a powerful foe when she was just a weak little inexperienced genin? If she didn?t die this time, Tora would kill her when she got back.

Somehow that thought made her grin grow wide. Weakly getting the Tiger, she sent a water bullet his way with the little breath she had left and was rewarded with being dropped to the floor, gasping and coughing as oxygen filled her lungs with life once more. ?Takashi, can you heal me? We need to keep going! The others are fighting too, we can?t give up now!? ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 4, 2015)

_Brother and Sister_
Emancipation of All​
Ren stared at Edie incredulously, at a loss for words for the first time in his life. Whatever it was that she did, it was tantamount to suicide. She'd overloaded her entire body with chakra, to the point where it was beginning to leak out of her pores and cover her in a gentle aura of blue. It had obviously boosted her strength up considerably - there was no way the girl could throw a three metre pillar so far normally, but her little technique came with a glaring weakness...

Lin gave a light chuckle at Edie's declaration. It was a venomous sound, soft and melodious to the ears but in a way that would send shivers up and down the spine. 

"It's a good thing you're immortal, then. Because you'll be standing for a long time," she snarled coldly. 

And then she was gone.

Lin appeared immediately in front of Edie, a smirk on her face. The Nakano swore, twisted her body and cocked her arm back for a punch, but she was too slow. The former heiress of the Houki clan effortlessly side-stepped the attack, then lunged with her naginata, taking a chunk of flesh from the medical ninja's side before she could even process the counter-attack.

"Are you an idiot? All you did was make yourself a slower target."

She shifted her feet and spin the naginata, ready to bifurcate the annoying girl, but was interrupted yet again by another pest. This time in the form of a mokuton. A stream of branches charged in, whisking Edie away before Lin could commit to the execution, while another set of ink creations began to pounce at her from behind. Lin sighed to herself, spun her naginata in the air, and dispersed them all instantly. 

"The preparations are ready, Ren-san," Taneda declared, appearing next to Edie and Ren in a ring of smoke. 

"Good," Ren nodded.

The male Houki charged in, hand swung back as lighting began to gather at the palm of his hand. Lin watched, curiously, as her little brother charged at her again, then sighed as Ren's attack began to form. Another four legged beast. If it didn't work the first two times, why would it work the third time? She swung her naginata through it, eviscerating it in one clean cut. Her eyebrows raised - just a fraction - when she saw what their trick was. A smoke bomb hidden inside. 

"Koru Kekkai."

Lin moved a few seconds before it could go off, taking a quick step back, then felt a hard surface against her spine. A barrier. She looked around, and saw more forming at the corners, in front of her, and in the space above. A cage, and by the looks of it, a fairly sturdy one. However, sturdy as it was, all parties involved knew that it wasn't anywhere near strong enough to keep her trapped in. She frowned to herself, wondering what their plan was, then took a casual step forward, hoisted her naginata up and prepared to cut the barrier down when...

"Seppa."

The smoke released from the smoke bomb cast by Ren shifted in colour and smell. The gas was no longer a combination of potassium chlorinate, sugar and sodium bicarbonate, but a different set of chemicals which formed together to make a strong poisonous cloud of dark purple. Lin then felt a strong heat and looked down; the ink from the dispersed lions was slowly turning into hot lava. 

Of course, the knock off yōton could never be as hot as that used by actual bloodline users or the real thing, but it was still an impressive effort. What she had once considered a harmless cage of chakra had, in the space of a few moments, turned into a burning death trap filled with two sets of poison fumes. 

"Not bad," she muttered to herself, before forming a hand seal. 

Outside the cage, Ren turned back to look at Edie, arms extended forward in order to keep the barriers reinforced for as long as possible. "Nakano, ready yourself! This isn't going to be able to keep her in!" he barked.


----------



## Hollow (Jan 4, 2015)

Fruits of Emotion

_Tears and clouds, you may throw them in the sky 
Falling stars, you may hold in your dream  
Smile for life, always I wanna see _

I love you. I love everything about you. Even when I seem to hate you, I love you at the same time. 

You know, don’t you? I’m not actually from here. I’m a bastard child, conceived far away from your arms, yet your hands were stretched towards me when I arrived and you never let go since then. 

Over the years, I’ve heard a lot of things about you. Some nice, some…not so nice. Apparently, you’re not easy to deal with. They perceive your outburst of energy as anger, they hide when you only want to show them that rain can fall from the sky like water from the falls, they flinch when you would like to have them hear how lovely the burst of a thunder is and they run when you try to brighten the sky with a little bit of lightning.  They’re idiots. They can’t see the beauty in the grand welcoming parties you throw them.

I’m sorry. I should tell them but, just this once, I’ll be a bad girl and keep it a secret. I’ll take the knowledge of how even after the most extravagant storms you clear the skies and let the yellow sun shine down on us, warming us with the love of a mother that adores her children, and keep it safely out of their reach.

My siblings feel the same way. We don’t always agree with each other, sometimes we fight and hurt one another. Rarely, we end up hurting you in the midst of a fight and then we calm down, realize our mistakes and apologize for being bad children. We’re all incredibly different. We only have one thing in common: you. For you we’ll do anything. Whether you’re in the wrong or the right, it doesn’t matter if you influence terrible fates on the rest of the world, if it’s for you I will fight until there’s nothing left of my body.

Because you’re the only constant in my life. People leave, memories fade and feelings wane. But you’re always there.

You were there when I had everything. You were there when I lost some. You were there when I gained a lot more. One day, when life finally gets tired of playing games with me and takes everything away, I know you will still remain there. Standing strong with your arms stretched wide to embrace my brothers, sisters and I. And shelter us, protect us, love us with your heart: the warm sun hidden behind the stormy clouds.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 4, 2015)

*Meiji | *_Emancipation of All_​
Meiji took the time to sit down waving to Takashi, a serious look on his face. "Go on, heal her. I won't stop you." As he did so, he busied himself with revolving a coin someone had dropped in their hurry on the floor, round and round and round...

"Why is it you're staying, though?" He nods his head over his shoulder, towards the area that Natsu had disappeared to. "For all intents and purposes, wouldn't it be better to run? You don't have to throw your life away, you know. Natsu's escaped, and everyone here has been singled out as having a death sentence. You care about that man, don't you?" A pause as he thought. "Haru, neh?" He nods, sure he'd gotten then name right, a few fingers trailing up to his face to touch the fleck of blood there from her minor scratch. "You're skilled, but not that skilled...I don't want to have to kill you, and is someone like Nakano really worth it in the end? Is he? Look up his crimes. You don't have the guts or justice in this village to punish him for what he's done, and so when someone who does tries it, you lash out! If anything you should take a seat on the sidelines and just not but in, but even then, you're doing yourself an injustice! These people stood by and supported him as he played the part of a hero while his soul was black as tar. So what is stopping you from running? I won't kill you. I don't need your blood on my hands. Though it isn't unwelcome if you're going to be stubborn."


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2015)

_
When God's Play
Goodnight and Goodbye....Zyana_​
When she was younger, her mother would take time out of her busy schedule and do her hair. Zyana would purposely mess it up, just her mother would take care of it for her, but that didn?t take much. Rough housing with Zell and Dee, helping Sakura with his work, many times she thought about cutting it short, just like her mothers, but she remembered when she talked to Sakura. When she asked him what type of hair he liked on a girl, he looked at her with the warmest eyes, and said he loved girls with long hair.

Such warm words, rung in her heart almost like tiny little bells, but she remembered that very night running into Zell and what he told her. Zell, the thought of him ached her heart, what was the chance of him being alive in this cruel world? Did she even want to meet him? What would she say to him? What would she do and how would he feel, Zyana swallowed her heart that was moving up in her throat. Though the words radiated in her heart, she could still feel his fingers brushing against her cheek when he first moved her hair from her face.

_?Don?t cut you hair?.?_ He told her, and for a brief second she realized that he was man and she was a woman, that when they grow up where ever life took them, that they weren?t the same. _?You look beautiful with long hair.?_

Zyana stroked her long hair, it never got in the way of her missions, and it was a constant reminder that she was a girl. Even when she woke up and felt like she was just an item to end a life, she would look at herself in the mirror, and see that long hair. She kept her chest bandaged for so long, she didn?t know what size she was, and it was easier wrapping her chest then going out and buying a bra.  Her body shaped and matured, and if she stood side by side with her younger self, she realized that she wouldn?t be able to recognized that child.

Zyana touched her body, before slapping the wrap with her bare hands, the chakra wrapping came undone and for a second Zyana realized this was a woman body. She wasn?t Zyana anymore. She ran her hands along her bare skin, as she stood in front of the bathroom, and closed her eyes. Her skin was rough to the touch in some places, maybe the wounds sustained from battle, but some areas were smooth. 

She opened her eyes and looked at herself in the mirror and for a minute, she realized that this body was slowly developing into an adults body, and sooner or later it will stop growing. And that body will be the one she will be stuck with for the rest of her life.

Zyana?.Who was she? _Who was she?_​
It wasn?t the woman looking back at her in the mirror, Zyana had bright eyes, and the woman that stared back at her had dark eyes.  Zyana was short gir and had lean muscles, but the woman staring back at her, was over 5?5 and her muscles were clear along with the scars.  Zyana was radiant and filled with life, and the woman in front of her looked tired?.

The only thing that they had similar, Zyana and this woman was their skin, and their long hair?.

Though not for long?.

Zyana took the scissors in front of her and placed it at her hair.​
Maybe it was because she didn?t feel like Zyana or maybe she didn?t want to disgrace the name any longer. There was a clear distinction from the child she was when she first arrived to the woman she became. Zyana snipped a lock of her hair, and as it fell to the ground, it was as if Zyana was trying to snip away at herself. Each snip, she had to grow more and more distant from the person she was and the person she now.

Zyana cut another lock of her hair and as it fell to the ground, she felt the memories of yesterday fall to the floor along with it. The memories of her mother doing her hair in the summer sun, the rough housing with Dee and Zell, the feelings she had for Sakura, and with another final snip, she looked at herself in the mirror once more.

She  wasn?t Zyana anymore?.She wasn?t a child that needed to cuddled and hug, she wasn?t the same girl she was when she left the island, and she would never be the same?


----------



## Hollow (Jan 4, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*The Nakano Gala*

_A Pair Of Idiots In Dancing Shoes VIII_

?Thank you,? she softly whispered to Takashi who kneeled beside her taking the rest of the shuriken off her body and healing her wounds, including the purple bruises that were already beginning to show around her neck, contrasting against her pale skin. Her dress wasn?t much of a dress anymore and she was glad she hadn?t taken Tora?s advice about wearing actual lingerie underneath it. Wearing black shorts underneath was the best idea she had ever had in her entire life.

Meiji?s words were?puzzling. In a way, he was right. She had no business fighting. If she had gone away like the other civilians, Haru wouldn?t be hurt and they would all be safe now. She still remembered Tora?s warning about Nakano-san so she had a feeling their hate towards Edie?s father was justified but? ?His death won?t solve anything,? she answered. ?I know what it?s like to lose a parent to murder. I don?t want Edie to feel that way. Ever.?

Determination glowing in her purple eyes, she rose at the same time as Takashi, looking at Meiji in the eye. ?I?m not an idiot. I know you?re strong, stronger than me. My objective here is not to end you or your plan. I merely want to hold you back so Nakano-san can safely arrive at a place where you won?t be able to reach him. What he?s done in the past?what wrongs he?s done to you?I don?t care about any of those things. But my friend cried because of you already. I?m not going to allow it to happen again!? 

She wouldn't let what happened to her happen to Edie.

Stomping her foot on the ground, she got in her battle stance and looked at their surroundings, thankfully covered in the water that had come from her now almost depleted chakra reserves. Two attacks?maybe only one and she would be out of chakra?Not even that. One hit from him and her body would probably force her to crash naturally, if she didn?t actually die. Takashi had taken a hit but he was fine, he could still fight even if she went down. ?Sorry, I can only go a little bit more, after that you?ll be on your own,? she told him even as her hands shook and her voice wavered. ?We just need to hold until help arrives!? ​


----------



## Hero (Jan 4, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
_The Nakano Gala - VS. Meiji! (Part 2)_
_~ (The Emancipation of All Part 5) ~_











Meiji took the time to sit down waving to Takashi, a serious look on his face. "Go on, heal her. I won't stop you."  As he did so, he busied himself with revolving a coin someone had  dropped in their hurry on the floor, round and round and round...

"Why is it you're staying, though?" He nods his head over his shoulder, towards the area that Natsu had disappeared to. "For  all intents and purposes, wouldn't it be better to run? You don't have  to throw your life away, you know. Natsu's escaped, and everyone here  has been singled out as having a death sentence. You care about that  man, don't you?" A pause as he thought. "Haru, neh?" He  nods, sure he'd gotten then name right, a few fingers trailing up to  his face to touch the fleck of blood there from her minor scratch. "You're  skilled, but not that skilled...I don't want to have to kill you, and  is someone like Nakano really worth it in the end? Is he? Look up his  crimes. You don't have the guts or justice in this village to punish him  for what he's done, and so when someone who does tries it, you lash  out! If anything you should take a seat on the sidelines and just not  but in, but even then, you're doing yourself an injustice! These people  stood by and supported him as he played the part of a hero while his  soul was black as tar. So what is stopping you from running? I won't  kill you. I don't need your blood on my hands. Though it isn't unwelcome  if you're going to be stubborn."

Takashi who was standing behind Yuuko with healing her with both hands, started to grit his teeth. Meiji was missing the point entirely, but he did make some valid points as well. Takashi had no business or obligation to stand up to Meiji considering he allowed him to escape freely. However Takashi knew convincing Yuuko to leave was impossible. She was Drunk in Love with Haru and had plans to avenge her baby daddy. What was Takashi's excuse for staying? The boy was confident in his abilities as a ninja, but he wasn't above realizing situations where he had no chance of winning. Meiji sitting down in front of him constituted as one of these situations.

Takashi badly wanted to counter Meiji, but he was currently too preoccupied with healing Yuuko's wounds. Although she was handling the cuts and injuries well, they were quite severe and numerous. Since there was an abundance of wounds, it took Takashi 4x the time to heal the girl as it would normally take. As Yuuko took her time to get up and ready herself, Takashi took the liberty to finally respond to their foe.

"You're missing the point entirely, if you don't mind me saying." Takashi spoke firmly as he addressed the necromancer. "We have no business staying here and in fact, if we had left sooner, we could have avoided the situation with Haru. However I'm standing up to you now because I promised myself that I would never run away again. I ran like a little bitch as my home was destroyed by the Tsuchikage. I paid no attention to the civilians and loved ones who needed me. As they were being slaughtered and dying, I wonder if they thought how nice it would have been if someone could have saved them? How nice would it have been to have someone stand up for you when you can't help yourself..." Takashi paused in his speech wiping away tears, "Well for them, that help never came. I can't forgive my actions that day and I will spend my life making them up. Honestly, I don't want to fight you as you're someone we cannot beat...but right now, that doesn't matter. What matters is the vow I made to myself and what better an opportunity to do it now? I don't know Edie well, but she's a friend of my sister and any friend of Sayano's is a friend of mine. Seeing Edie cry like that reminded me of the day in Fuzenkagure. Although it wasn't directly voiced, Yuuko and I heard it. We heard Edie calling for us or anyone to help her and her father. Yes they've escaped, but what is stopping you from going after them when we let you go? This is another reason why we cannot let you leave!"

Yuuko feeding off of Takashi's speech, gave one of her own. ?His death won?t solve anything,? she young girl said before pausing, ?I know what it?s like to lose a parent to murder. I don?t want Edie to feel that way. Ever.?

"Moreover," Takashi said jumping back in, "Death is never the answer and is unforgivable. If you wanted to bring justice Mr. Nakano, why not just bring him before the council? What is going on here, is extreme and unnecessary. Besides who gave you the authority to commit these acts. By your own definition, we have a right to put you down for your crimes!"

Yuuko smiled at Takashi's determination. Having a partner like him made her want to keep going, but she knew her body and stamina were at their limits. Takashi had yet to fight Meiji and spent majority of the fight healing the girl. If Yuuko went down, she knew Takashi would have to face Meiji alone. Wanting to warn Takashi of what was ahead, Yuuko spoke.
"Sorry, I can only go a little bit more, after that you?ll be on your own,? she told him even as her hands shook and her voice wavered. ?We just need to hold until help arrives!?

Takashi smiled and nodded to his partner in agreement. She was right, all they needed to do was hold out until someone who was capable of stopping Meiji arrived. The telekinesis man continued to look on at the two children completely amused at their determination. However, he was tried of their games. He warned them that if they wanted to be stubborn, they would only see death.

"Very well," the man said getting up and placing a hand on his hip, "I will decorate this hall with your blood, prepare!" Meiji shouted as he lunged at the children with his eyes set on finishing Yuuko first.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 4, 2015)

_
The Game God's Play
Doughnut Hole_​
Luz was a grown woman with this obsession with pink, from her lush pink hair, even her eyes were pink, and her dress she wore had pink in it. Her lips were plump and had a nice red lip stain, she was a woman that made men head turn and just like Jewel, it slid off like water.  Even when she placed a glass of brandy on to her lip, she looked almost as if she was posing for a magazine. Her legs crossed, her dress hugging every inch of her, but her eyes seemed lost in thought.

After Yomi left them, Luz instantly played the friend zone and offered Kei a drink.  So there they were sitting at the bar and drinking, at first Kei wanted to say something, but for a minute she just let Luz buy her a drink. 

?She?s looking out for you, you know.? Luz said giving Kei a side glance, when Kei looked up at her, Luz had this sad look on her face that Kei wasn?t use to, but the older woman smiled weakly. ?Yomi has always been rough with people, but she does it because she loves them, and wants nothing but the best for them.?

Kei smiled and shook her head, she looked at her untouched glass of brandy and twirled the cold glass in her hands, ?I know??

?She?s rougher on you because you are her student.?

??.I know?.?​She knew it all, even when she first began, and Luz told her the same thing. Kei grew a tough skin working for Yomi, because Yomi was the type to tear someone down. She had the look that could destroy buildings, not once since she worked for Yomi, the old lady said sweet words to her, and Kei was okay with that. Yomi wasn?t the type to tell people how she truthfully felt, she did it in actions, and Yomi always trusted Kei and always was willing to give Kei the hardest jobs, because she trusted her.

?So are you two going out?? Luz asked before Kei sighed a bit, ?Oh it?s one of those??

Kei brushed back her hair as it got in her face, ?He doesn?t need that type of thing from me?.Our village just been destroyed, and he has just been announced as heir to the most influential clan of Fuzenkagure. His mother is under careful watch, and he just buried his uncle?.?

?The last thing he needs is romance.? Kei explained though as those words left her mouth, she wondered was she convincing herself, and not the other way around. 

Luz chuckled, ?That sounds very mature of you Kei?Most girls at your age will forced themselves on their targets, but you are looking at things rationally.?

?I?m not an idiot?.?​
She might be a bit delusional, but she wasn?t an idiot. She could tell what works and what won?t work. If Kyo didn?t want a relationship, she wouldn?t force it, but if he needed someone to be there for him. Support him, and know that he has a place to fall, and then she?ll be there.  That?s the only thing she could do at this point, that?s the only thing she had in her power at this point, and Yomi was right. She was still needed growing, and there was no way she could support him the way she was.

?Kei, you have to promise me something.? ​
Kei looked up at Luz, who looked into her glass, rubbing the rims with the tip of her fingers.

?Don?t do anything stupid.? Luz looked at her with a serious expression, ?There love, and then there is being an idiot. It?s not love when you are hurting yourself over a person.?

??.? Kei didn?t look away from Luz because for a second she thought the older woman was going to cry, but she just closed her eyes and turned away.

?Sometimes love isn't what leads you down the right path, sometimes its dark and dirty, and that type of love is the one people get addicted to.?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2015)

*Zell vs Rosuto*











*BOOM*

I was annihilated by an absolute bomb, every fiber of my being rumbled and quaked under the ordinance of that metal arm. I brought my arms up in a cross guard to block the brunt of the blow but that had proven to be a terrible idea. The kinetic force vibrated through my arms and out through my back threatening to blow apart my spine under its might. My body was thrown on a frozen rope, absolutely smoked, I felt like I could create a sonic boom with the speed of my flight path as the wail of my body moving through the air popped my ears.

*SMASH*

I was embedded in the rocky formation that now formed the boundary of our fighting ring. There was forgiveness as the rock crumbled due to the velocity I was launched at it with, the crunch of rock, tumult, and upheaved debris. I allowed myself to seep into the earth for a moment so I could let "it" gather and take hold. 

If I was a normal person I would have felt pain, but I didn't, not now as a mist began to propagate through my mind. It's thick bravura penetrated my sense of reason, it spoke to me and I believed in its power. A powerful thought entered my mind through this mysterious vapor, it was boosted by a resounding truth that I had never believed in more.

I AM THE BEST IN THE WORLD!!!!

A howl though the mist of vainglorious self deification.

KOCHIKU!!MISUTOGETO!
(Construct Mist Gate)

I burst forth like blood from the stone zeroing in on my foe, he had a smug grin proud of himself and the punch he landed. He was able to catch a glimpse of me but by that time it was too late, my fist was firmly planted in his ribs rocking his body to the side. As his body contorted over I drove my knee upward toward his face only to be unceremoniously intercepted by his hands. He was stronger than me especially with that metal menace attached to him, so when he caught my leg he was able to throw it back down to the ground. 

*CRUNCH*

He corkscrewed his body spinning like a wheel in the sky as the heel of his foot connected dead center with my nose. I staggered backward as my nostrils filled and gushed crimson, if I was normal my eyes would have watered and I'd be in pain but I wasn't. The howling in my heart would not allow me to feel until I had torn this boy limb from fucking limb!

The ringleader of the assassins sprung off the crowd his hands together in an axe handle he swung up only to swipe his knuckles against my chin as I jumped onto my back and used my arms to bounce myself of the ground depositing my feet into his sternum. This was a mistake however, with my feet entrenched in his chest he had ample opportunity to seize them and take hold. Instinctively I brought my hands to my head, I knew I was going for a ride. Rosuto spun in place, around and around the merry go round we went, one rotation, two rotations, three rotations, and so forth until he threw me and I found myself able to sympathize with a leaf in a tornado...

_Snake...Bird..._

KAGE NO KOGEN
(Shadow Plateau)

A white panel caught my body allowing me to sink into its rubbery embrace. It was at the consummation of this union that the roles of myself and the panel became clear as I sunk deeper into it, for you see if the panel was the gun then I would become the bullet. With the snapping of the band I was fired forward, a figurative ballistic missile aimed at Rosuto. I cocked back my fist as I neared him, a smile on my face. He thought he hit hard but I was going to show him I didn't need a metal arm to hit harder. I channeled every emotion to my fist, my fury, my grief, and all of my pain.

CHOUJIN PAUNCH

*BOOM*

The air contracted around Rosuto engulfing him in a bubble before that very bubble imploded upon him, he was thrust out of the vacuum, the explosion of the chakra from my fist created such a hellacious and thunderous impact it hadn't mattered where my blow landed he was absolutely scorched. He didn't find himself encrusted in our earthen boundary, my power had sent him through its core. I wasn't done though, I lashed out at the ground beneath my feet bounding after him with a dark predatory malice, something inside of me was broken and I now realized I could never put it back together. This boy had become the personification of all my hatred! 

I scorched the earth like a sentient meteorite through the breach in the boulder his body made, he was still moving trying to get to his feet, but there was no way he could recover in time. I pounced atop of him driving my knees into his belly causing him to snap upward. My fist was there with a painful greeting, punching him back to the flat of his back. I continued to unload drilling his face with my strikes, left, right, left, right, left there was no form just an unhinged frenzy of hammer fist strikes. His face began to puff, bleed, and bruise as I broke the bonds of skin and bone that populated his countenance.Grabbing Rosuto by the collar I leaned back and pulled both of us up, but in that time he had recovered, reaching for his side he grabbed a blade and swiped upward at me. A geyser of blood erupted from my nape to my thorax causing me to drop him. He took another swipe, this time horizontal, but he wouldn't get me by surprised this time as I weaved backward. Rosuto tried to follow up with a thrust, but it didn't matter. He was quick but I was fast, he would never reach me as long as I was in the mist gate. I sidestepped the thrust and did a spin planting my hands on the ground I bounced off the ground leading with the heel of my foot.

KAGE BUYOU
(Shadow of the Dancing Leaf)

My sole connected with the side of his face sending him flying toward the wayside, it was too low of a trajectory to properly follow up but somehow he went right back through the body sized incision in the boulder. I began to walk toward him, slowly and with bad intentions in my eyes as I came through the break of the boundary.

"My father was lying on the ground bleeding out because of you and your people. You called him a disease as he lie there dying, his family gathered around in tears at the thought of this being their last moment together. You tore their lives apart because you're a fucking psychopath. How does killing him make the world better!" I sauntered over menacingly pounding my fist into the flat of my palm, the smack of my flesh intensifying with rise and fall of my voice. I was close enough to spit on him now as he got back up to his feet.

"Look at what you've done to Kirisaki! She didn't deserve this, none of us deserved any of it! It's the monsters like you that project their fucked up feelings on the rest of the world. There isn't a reality where I don't beat a monster like you to death!​​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 4, 2015)

His words spoke with magnitude. His anger through the seems of his voice. Rosuto eye locked on his, there was a calling. No, a gate. The sensation of another force could be sensed through the boundaries between this and another reality. At that instant in time it was where Rosuto had answered a call. Another world stood before him. Like a flash, a scene instantly faded to the next, and he was engulfed in the presence of  a white room.

"I can sense it... The faint glint of that shitty Modified Hero."

A voice roared through his mind, swirling across the instance of brain, recollecting memories, conveying them the scenery of white. Mao Motonashi came to the selection. Zero, this wold prisoner, has achieved to recognize such a distinguishable aura.

"I can feel it too. Your anguish, your turmoil, the very dark that consumes your soul. You want him dead too, you want a man murdered. Well today is your lucky day kid, you've piqued the interest of the one person who hates him as much as you do." 

Rosuto's eyes searched for the source, but there was none. The voice emanated from the very room, but it couldn't be followed. The emptiness spoke with familiarity. With a tone tinged with blithe...

"Would you be willing to? I'll open the gate to that which your soul yearns for. I'll allow you to mold the world to your linking. But you must kill... You must show you're willing. Show me how ruthless you can truly be."

He has to kill... Kirisaki and Zell

And at that instance there was a moment of silence. The bleakness of the situation had halted, the pain that rushed through the canals of his flesh had dissipated momentarily, but instantly. Before him stood a room which held nothing but the brilliance of white. His feet which glided upon an empty surface guided him deeper into the gradient abyss. This world, a pathway... The radiating emanation of Zell's own power dosed the area. This world was not fiction, this was not heaven nor was it hell. It was a section of a world where men could trespass realities. Such did he feel, due the influence of a voice that spoke a midst the obscurity of his mind. It told about this world, about its magnificence, about it's possibilities. 

Rosuto's Sharingan began to react, his hand rising to meet its gaze. A testament, he could do something with this world. Zell, who's power radiated a sort of individuality from other managed at some juncture to open a gate, one of which Rosuto had reached to subconsciously. Calling upon the White Room. Rosuto began to morph its reality with the help of his eyes, calling forth forced that he himself was foreign to. A gate beyond at the distance, brimming of white, exuding a aura so familiar to him that it caused him awe. 

"Mom" 

His hand reached, and grasped a section of such glistening power. It was warm, and it was, none other, than the very soul of his mother he had made contact with, utilizing Zell's character and the influence of the world as a gateway. As his eyes witnessed the image transform, form and turn into the very figure he so missed. The very caused of all his sadness, the warmth of a smile painted itself upon his lip. A power began to surge, the charka of both began to manifest within Rosuto's core. 

His eye began to morph, his power began to increase. And he would not return to the world. A voice called out. The one of the residents of the room. The man who orchestrated his thought pattern and began to poison his mind. He whiffed the scent of a distinctive figure, a man whom he was too once a part of. 

_To save the majority... He had to eliminate the minority _​
_*Kukukuku​*_
Its because of people as malicious and dreadful as your father that the worlds power is as corrupt as it is! Dont bring your bias on me!

Rosuto instantly rose, his fist jammed itself upon, the silver haired Shinobis gut, followed by another gaping their distances once more. As he stood, power began to exude him, chakra rushed through his unlike anytime before.












_"Primal Mangekyō Sharingan"_

He spoke as his eyes morphed to that of an abomination.

_"Omoikane"_ 



The Curse Of The Edo: Edo no akutai tainted his eye. Having deaths eye linger, his tomoe instead of forming a different shape within the iris, it spread across the sclera, pigmenting it of jet-black, the eye of glistening red a telling of times past Where the dead waged war against the living.​
Rosuto feet stomped the earth with force as powerful as a bison. Their fist met, as the shockwave of power resonated across the area. As if time slowed for a moment it could be seen. The transfiguration of his eyes into something different. His eye had awakened. Rosuto twirled, Zell followed punctually as their bodies danced under a reign of flair and wondrous art. Their bodies syncing perfectly in a terrain where blood would spill across the field. Their waist turn, meeting the others shoulder upon turning, the hit blocked by each others force. Pulsing, turning, swinging, kick and push, their bodies flew into the distance, propelling once more towards the other. As the boiling of the other's blood coursed heavily upon their veins, an exuding amount of pressure protruding from their souls. 

_"Let's have our bodies boil."_ ​
Rosuto pulled a kunai and began to whip his arms around, gaining momentum, his feet turning, twisting, shifting, following an elegant pattern before tossing the weapon towards his direction. Zell's body reacted immediately. His upper body began to shifted, turning as his feet spread into a pose, kicking with one foot, he lifted himself from the earth, defying gravity itself, he embraced the emptiness of the sky and utilized to preform a flip, swiping his arm instantly upon the air, he grasped it on his grip. Zell and Rosuto began to rush the other once more. Across the night, the blade sourced the illumination. Spark flew with each swing that was crossed, flashing the blade upon the night. The gust followed them as if they were source that wind gusted upon this eerie night. The world would change, this world had changed!

Their bodies, their souls, their overall determination flowed endlessly, like stream. Their eyes exuded the true nature of each others soul, their bodies conveying the magnificence of battle. On a final clash, Rosuto swung his blade, Zell parried with each utilizing such force, he followed his feet meeting his head, sending him towards the distance. The power began to surge, like white flame it began to expose itself upon Rosuto's body. The eye began to manifest it's power. 

_"Shisha tsuitō" _​
What was this? An ability beyond that of recognition. Of manipulating the light itself, spears of the same power his body radiated formed above his head.

_"Hyakoku Yari"_​
Closing the gap between the two, Rosuto began to combo his movements, the spears followed his commands, once one was thrown a slice was met to his mien, stomach, shoulder, then another spear was throwing. All evaded by Zell, unable to managed through the barrage. His teeth clenched upon witnessing the power that had illuminated right before his eyes. Rosuto, expanding the gap, threw a spear to his feet, followed by the other two in a latter. He could only three out a time, but this was enough, turning, he rushed towards Kirisaki who was downed, leaped upon the air prepared to strike, ending her life where it laid. 

However, a kunai with daring precision stopped him mid flight. Clashing with Rosuto's knife, Zell had thrown it across the field, quickly rushing and grabbing it, turning in a twist upon the air, it lifted Rosuto's arm. Kirisaki stood in the middle, Rosuto still adamant on finishing her. But Zell was equally so, towering about the girl, their blade swung with extreme violence and force, with each swing their footing needed to readjust, their hand had to switch. A myriad of slashes traced across the air. Their teeth demonstrating their force through the power of it gritting. Contesting the others blade. 

A final swing, their hand swung, a fist met each other face. With a large resounding pound. However their bodies did not move. Their feet stood firm. If one would fail, the other could win. Rosuto instantly released a pulse. Pushing the boy to the distance with its kinetic power. Lifting his hand once more, the blade was met with the kunai. Rosuto grasped it upon the air, noting that Zell had thrown it again. His breath becoming heavier, but still standing. 

He needed to end this, but Zell had to go first.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 4, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
_Hidden Dephths_

What exactly did Fugetsu think he was doing? Here he was jumping tree to tree in the forest of death, in hopes of finding Konoha to attend the gala of Edie Nakano, just for the nonexistent chance of his missing mother being there. It was ridiculous and downright preposterous. A thought that only existed due to Fugetsu's overactive imagination.  Even a fool could think of a more likely scenario, the scenario that his mother most likely died. She was no shinobi, anything could've happened. A run in with a wild animal, bandits, or a missing ninja. 

Or maybe there was another reason.

Maybe his mother abandoned him. She realized what a failure Fugetsu was. He was supposed to be the next coming of Hashirama Senju, and yet he couldn't even use any of the god of shinobi's legendary wood techniques. She created Fugetsu with one clear purpose, to bring balance between both ninja nations, however she must have realized that her little project was a failure, a failure she invested fifteen years of her life in. 

Whatever the reason, she was gone, and that Fugetsu's whole stupid "oh she must be at the Edie Nakano gala" was a pipe dream. A pipe dream Fugetsu was well aware of. Why did he conjure up that little delusion... Was he in denial about his mother? No. For some odd reason he could accept his mother being gone. From the start, she was honest with him. He wasn't created out of love, and he most definitely wasn't created to be loved. He was nothing but a science experiment, his mother playing god. Sure she cared for him, fed him, clothed him, and kept him entertained... But she didn't do those things out of love. 

In all the comic book stories she brought him, or all the TV shows Fugetsu's have seen, the characters parents would always tease their children, kiss them, give them hugs, tell them that they love them, and more. Fugetsu didn't have any of that with his mother, it was simply a pseudo parent child relationship. Fugetsu wasn't so stupid, so no, he couldn't say that he loved, or even cared for his mother. Hell does he even know what caring is? All his life the only human contact he's had was with his mother... So was he even qualified to say who he loved and cared for? 

So this raises the question, why did Fugetsu "believe" that his mother who had been gone for three weeks was gone for so long because she was going to intend some spoiled brats Gala? Fugetsu deep down wasn't in denial about the possibility of his mothers dying or abandoning him, so what gives? The thing that gives is that... He needed a destination. All he knew was that house in the middle of fucking nowhere in the fire country, with all his knowledge of the world coming from a TV. He needed... A nudge. All his life he was told never to venture off, so his mind needed an excuse, anything to give him that final push out of the house. "Of course my mother is the gala! I better go find her there!"

Laughable. 

Regardless, no matter how mildly fucked up and ridiculous Fugetsu's life situation was, he was sure about one thing. _"I've never been this far away from home before... Hell I've never even attempted to leave. Well, there's no turning back, nothing to go back to..."_ His life wouldn't be a tragedy._ "I can finally start anew, a clean slate, and leave everything behind... Except the fact that Hashirama Senju is my fucking father! That makes Mito Uzamaki my mother in law, Tobirama Senju my uncle, and the Fifth Hokage Tsunade my niece! Edie Nakano eat your heart out."_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 5, 2015)

*Akaya Uchiha*

_*Emancipation of All *
Nakano Gala​_Lying in the middle of the big hall, Akaya Uchiha keeps himself from moving too much while eating part of the food that was dropped to the floor when all of this mess started. The boredom was killing him, if someone wanted to go after him they would have done so from the very beginning instead of allowing him to recover from the exhaustion that the Kage Bunshin would get him. He wasn?t going to help anyone in there, they all were shinobi, many recently promoted to chunin. He wasn?t going to be there forever and stand in front as a shield, they had to know what real life was like and how big the world was just like he has for years now. Tonight?s attack meant nothing to him, he wasn?t a sweet piece of candy who had the time to worry about anything, the Hokage wasn?t in that place anymore and he was the only one he had duty towards.

Swallowing everything he had in his mouth, the  boy sighed, just when he was trying to be the bad boy and look cool while talking trash in the microphone, there was not a single soul around to hear his nice speech. Whatever the case may be, he wondered what he should do when one of his clones appeared behind him"Boss,the whole area has been registered, some of us are still around making sure that nothing was overlooked."his copy said, apparently he has trained them well compared to the times when they would just insult each other, or maybe, just like himself they knew that it was not time to play around."Report?"he asked naturally like the leader of any other squad"Everything has been dealt with, some of the guys managed to get what was going on with the current confrontations: Meiji , The black eye of chaos has engaged in battle with two fighters seemingly named Yuuko and Takashi by what we could recollect. Apparently a man going by the name of Haru is helping them." Akaya nodded at it considering the options."Ren Houki and Edie Nakano, are protecting Natsu Nakano while trying to push back the woman, apparently she is Ren houki?s older sister."another nod giving the clone the right to keep speaking."Finally Rosuto Ivery after taking Kirisaki Shinko?s eye, has engaged in battle with Zellous Kazama-Nakano."

A heavy sigh followed by a yawn came from the jinchuuriki as he stood up starting to stretch his body, it seemed like it was time for him to move even though he didn?t want to."have you been detected yet?" a head shake from his copy confirmed that his clones were doing things right."How many are left?"
"About ten in five squads of two without counting me, sir." it took him an instant to think of what to do with those numbers"Fine, divide in three groups. One squad conformed by three will keep watch over Natsu Nakano, let the daughter and sparky fight and take the man away. A second one made of three must watch Meiji?s movements, if an opening ever appears just kill him. The four left use the passing fang and search underground for something unusual just in case"his tone of voice emotionless, his eyes becoming darke rby the second until they looked completely black and lifeless, his breathing, heartbeat, even his steps, despite the boy being in front of the clone, it was no different from a ghost, no maybe even a ghost would have more presence than that walking disaster.

"W-what about Rosuto?"

"Nothing, just let him do as he pleases. But seriously...I will die of boredom here." after his words, he just disappeared in the darkness of the night, even though they were the same person, even the clones wouldn?t know what Akaya was truly thinking when he got like that.

"Boy what do you plan on doing? "

" As I said, nothing. I will just see where all of this ends, and then make a decision."

"About what?"

"Back in that dream, I had the chance to escape my cage yet I decided to stay inside and chain myself because there are still things I must do here. However, something tells me that the right time to break the chains will come soon."

"And?"

"By that time, I want you to give me fangs...fangs that will allow me to tear apart this world?s time and space."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 5, 2015)

_*Anomaly*​_Well, what do you want me to say? An opinion on myself? I think I have stated it plenty of times, I am trash. Why? you know that better than me. Usually people would try to go on and reflect on their actions, actions that have been consequence of their decisions and the path they have taken, however, that?s not possible for me. The reason? because most of my decisions were not taken by me, my path was not chosen by me. I am just what you see, a chained entity which has been pulling from the chain but was never able to break it. Many refer to me as a beast, some others as a demon or a monster but I ain?t any of that, I am just an anomaly and as such, I don?t have the same rights as the rest.

Back when I was a child I was so excited, so happy, so naive. At some point when looking at all of those shinobi going from one place to another as if they were some sort of special beings, my heart would pound faster as a gigantic foolish smile  would appear in my face. I wanted to be like them, what once I thought they were: Heroes of Justice, people who lived to make others happy. Why? because I wanted to make others happy, I wanted to see others smile, I wanted to feel needed. But that much is obvious, right? thta?s usually your typical cliche emotion desired by all of those who are unwanted. Therefore I endured everything, broken bones, busting my ass training until I felt that I would die. I ignored the stares full of hatred and fear, the insults and death threats along with all sorts of different punishments that would come whenever I would make a mistake. 

I thought that once I brought a smile upon their faces, it all would change.

I was wrong.

What I thought back then was not shared by my subconscious nor by this world that seems to bust his ass laughing when it sees that I am kneeling on the ground being devoured by despair while getting kicked in the balls. Deep within me, as hard as it is to admit it, I was afraid, afraid of the violence, afraid of their words, afraid of their eyes. The loneliness was day by day eating a aprt of me as I was started to be given power I never asked for. My anger started to increase to the point that it became part of my daily life, yet I would lie to myself thinking that my wish would come true. Shamefully it wasn?t too far away from those times when I would discover the true face of this world, in an instant my entire life changed from bad to utter shit. By the time I realized it I wasn?t fighting for my dream anymore, I was fighting for survival, killing for survival, destroying the dreams of my own and of the rest just to be able to stay alive.

I was thrown into the abyss and touched rock bottom.

The blood dirtying my hands caused nothing but more fear, I admit it I am a coward, but even more, a new feeling arised:guilt. That guilt eating my soul away transformed into more anger and that anger turned into hatred, yet I never looked for culpits, it was all my fault because of my sins, the sin of being born. I am an anomaly, an anomaly is something that shouldn?t be there yet it is. And that was my case. 

When my eyes opened, my loneliness wasn?t the only thing accompanying me anymore. Distrust, disbelief, abandonment. When I came to my senses I noticed one thing... enemies. The feeling of being surrounded by enemies awakened in me the ability that crushed every tiny bit of hope that was still left, the ability to kill. Every single human alive was my enemy they weren?t worth shit, it would be better if I just killed them all but on the other hand, these worthless beings called humans, there were some times when something inside them appears and that one quality is the only one that needs to be protected. 

And so I decided to protect it. 

With the ability I awakened to hurt others regardless if I meant good or harm, I started to take lives one after another completely convinced that it was necessary, that my morals would only get in the way and that the sacrifice of a few would bring a greater good to many times more. Yet the guilt never stopped, each time it would feel like my heart was taken out of my chest and tortured the same way my body had been tortured before. It was painful, so much that many times I wanted to die. No matter how many times I did it, the pain would never become less intense, on the contrary, it became greater.  

But i am an anomaly, I can?t act like the rest. And so I put up a front, a mask that would allow me to seclude myself from the world, so I would only inflict others the necessary amount of pain that would keep them away from me, other way I would end up hurting them even more and that was something I wouldn?t be able to withstand.

My heart burns, my chest contorts, my throat dries and with a knife in my veins, that?s how my story started.

Now the first act is soon to end and seems that it is time for me to finally take a decision by myself. I am an anomaly, so nothing is written for me. If I become the fierce shield that protects or the burning dark fang that tears it all apart, is up to me. But there?s a question for you...

*What do you want me to be?*
​​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 5, 2015)

Aurora Adachi
Acceptance
__________________________________

What could I do? I think that was the real question. Back in Fuzengakure it would have helped if I were able to use hand seals at a faster rate; granted we didn't run into too much trouble. That isn't the only the only thing that had bothered me though, it had been my mental prison I was stuck in. It was like a dream, but it struck me in a strange way. I almost felt disgusted to hold onto my sword, no, I had to find another way to fight. It wasn't the fact that I hated my sword, but that I hated my dependence. I was a shinobi, not a samurai, I had to learn more jutsu in case my sword and I were ever separated again.

Well maybe I should start from the beginning. Hand seals are required to preform different types of ninjutsu and genjutsu, allowing the user to accumulate and mold the necessary amount of chakra for the technique they're using. There are different patterns to almost every technique so it's not as easy to just pick up a new skill. With that said, I currently know one of the techniques which has the largest amount of hand seals, Water Style: Water Dragon Jutsu, but that's because I'm not in very many situations where I need to preform hand seals. I need to change that, or rather, become more prepared. 

Going off of that, there are twelve basic hand signs; Saru, also known as Monkey, has one hand clasped over the other, with the thumbs lying flat on the pinkies. Tatsu, or Dragon, have the hands clasped vertically, with fingers intertwining and your pinkies extended downwards. Tori, or Bird, has the thumbs curled inwards as the index and pointer fingers point upwards to form a triangle. The middle finger and thumb point downward, connecting to the other side. I, or Boar, have both hands pointed to the ground, with knuckles facing inwards. Ushi, or Ox, has the upper hand pointed horizontally, while the lower hand has the fingers lacing through, pointing vertically. Uma, or Horse, has the three bottom knuckles from both hands resting one on top of the other as the index fingers point up and the thumbs curl in. U, or Hare, has the bottom hand faced like a gun, while the pinky on the right hand overlaps the left thumb, while all the other fingers curl in. Hitsuji, or Ram, has both hands facing vertically, while left thumb is on top.

While those previous hand signs do help gather chakra, these following hand signs are typically used for certain elements. Let's start with the Inu, or Dog hand seal. It is commonly used for Wind based techniques. The way how you would go about making this hand seal is by making your right a fist while placing your left hand on top flat. Tora, or Tiger, is commonly used for Fire based techniques. You bring both your hands together, intertwining your fingers and keeping your pointer and thumbs skyward.

Continuing on, Mi, or Snake, is most typically seen with Earth style techniques. The way how you'd go about making this hand sign is simply by clasping both hands together, making sure that the left thumb is on the outside. Finally, not really an element, but the Ne, or Rat hand seal. It's not seen much outside of the Nara clan's jutsu, so I'm surprised I'm even talking about it, but I thought I'd bring it up anyways as it's part of the basic twelve. With your left hand you curl in your pinky and index finger, keeping the remaining fingers pointed upward, while with your right hand you grab the skyward fingers, with your left thumb on top.

Of course those aren't the only types of hand seals, many clap their hands together to simply gather a non-specific amount of chakra. It's usually used to break genjutsu or when the user is pouring their all into a technique. Something I've also noticed, a variation of the tiger hand seal, is one where with the left hand the user points their middle and pointer her up, while horizontally placing their other middle and pointer finger across. It's usually used in a clone jutsu although a normal tiger sign would work just as well. Finally, used for summoning techniques or even earth style techniques, shinobi can slam their hands down on a surface, imbuing the nearby surface with chakra. 

Understanding the seals and utilizing them are completely different matters though. The total number of seals I have to use for Water Style: Water Dragon Jutsu are fourty four. 




> Ox, Monkey, Rabbit, Rat, Boar, Bird, Ox, Horse, Bird, Rat, Tiger, Dog,  Tiger, Snake, Ox, Ram, Snake, Boar, Ram, Rat, Dragon, Monkey, Bird,  Tatsu, Bird, Ox, Horse, Ram, Tiger, Snake, Rat, Monkey, Rabbit, Boar,  Tatsu, Ram, Rat, Ox, Monkey, Bird, Dragon, Rat, Boar, Bird​


I've preformed this jutsu a number of times, so as one can expect my speed and prowess with hand seals improved simply because it just has so many hand seals. I think it's helped me preform the Hidden Mist Technique well because it has so few in comparison. Unfortunately though, hand seals are a bit of a memorizing game, it'd be a lie to say otherwise. That is why, while I may be able to preform them well for one technique, does not mean once I learn another technique I'll be able to do it successfully.​ 
The only way how is if I practice with my hands. It can be in any random order, as long as my hands feel comfortable. Dragon, Rabbit, Ram, Monkey, Bird, Boar. I'm able to preform this combination at a decent speed, but not one that'd be exactly optimal for battle. That's just because I had to sit here and think about it; if it were a technique I'd be needing to preform day in and day out I'd be a lot faster at it than I am now. But I couldn't let that be the norm, I needed to be able to weave them when I needed to at a moments notice. I needed to clear my head and let something come naturally.

Tiger, Monkey, Boar, Ox, Tiger, Snake 

I could feel a chakra building up inside of me, something that resonated. It flowed effortlessly by dissipated since I did nothing with it. Had I unintentionally preformed hand seals for a water technique? Even if I did I didn't know what the technique was or how to utilize it, so there was no point in dwelling on that fact. I had to let this all go. Try it again, allow this to become natural.

Tiger, Snake, Tiger

I held the final hand sign, and while chakra stirred inside of me, I felt something tarring. It was a bit vile and I didn't wish to hold this sensation. Building different strength of chakra at different levels truly created different results, some I wasn't too comfortable with. Regardless, I was getting more relaxed, I needed to allow myself to continue.

Boar, Ram Snake

As soon as I completed the hand seals I released my hands. The chakra that had gathered felt incomplete, as if I didn't have what it took to achieve the technique necessary. It might be due to the element or due to something else entirely, but I didn't let it bother me. Besides molding my chakra, I was finally getting the hang of this, I was getting better at making hand signs. I wanted to smile but I knew this was just the beginning, I needed to become much better.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2015)

_Lin Houki_
Emancipation of All​
Edie shot a glare at Ren. She didn't like being told what to do - least of all by this particular arrogant know it all - but there wasn't much choice in the matter. Loathe as she was to admit it, the assassin was clearly out of any of their leagues. She'd even been able to take out a small chunk of her side with that naginata of hers. Edie frowned, looking down at the wound. The bleeding had stopped, but why hadn't it healed yet?

She shook her head. The wound wasn't important. She'd been through far worse, and needed to concentrate on the fight. Determinedly, Edie shifted her battle stance, cocking back her fist as she slowly began to siphon all her chakra into it. It was decided. She would take out Lin, and hopefully her entire upper torso, out in one blow. 

"You idiot, don't channel all that into your fist! Use it on your feet to get over your sp-"

The cage burst apart. Its ceiling was the first to go off, erupting upwards into the air before fading away, before plumes of hot ash and poison followed in its wake. In a strange moment of calmness, the scene reminded Ren of a rice cooker or kettle going off after overheating. It was then, however, that Lin stepped out; through the cloud of cinders and embers. Her skin, though covered in sweat from the heat, remained untouched and unharmed; not even the hems of her dress had been burned by the lava trap.

"You've entertained me well," she smiled quaintly, tucking away a misplaced lock of hair behind her ear. "So as a reward, I'll give the three of you kiddies a small glimpse of what I'm _really_ capable of."

Like a bomb, Edie dropped in from above, roaring a mighty battlecry as she moved in for the kill. She was sick of all the talking, the taunting and the standing around. What she wanted to do right now was to plant her fist firmly into this woman's face, and watch slowly as her skull caved in and liquefied into yogurt under her herculean strength. 

That moment never came. Six pearls of thunder formed in place between her and her target, and without even a moments notice, proceeded to bathe her in a cone of electricity. Edie clenched her fist harder, tried to withstand the attack and punch through it and, for a moment, it seemed as if it was actually working. Then the lightning disappeared altogether, and she felt the cold fingers of Lin Houki on her forehead. 

"Sleep now."

It was strange. For one moment, everything in the room had seemed so vivid. The colours, the lights, that woman's smirking face. So much that it all a little nauseating, causing her teeth to clench and her muscles to tighten. Then in the next moment, it all started flickering; the colours fading away, before becoming a monochrome black and white. One particular lesson from the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy came to mind, permeating her lack of lucidity as if to taunt her. She was having a seizure.

She noticed those six bright balls of chakra float above her again. Her muscle twitched from the seizure, then tensed again from the pain of sanrankugō finally kicking in, then cycled through that pattern again. Edie grunted, tried to will her leg to move, but it wouldn't respond. Her entire body was messed up; charged with electricity, fatigued with blood loss and her sudden surge of power and convulsing from the seizure. It was one of the few moments in the Unmarked's life where, despite her apparent immortality, she genuinely felt as if she was in danger. 

Was this what that woman meant when she said that immortality didn't make her invincible? Edie didn't have time to find out, because the white lights had begun to intensify once more. She couldn't quite make it out, but the Nakano got the feeling that another attack was coming. 

"*Chidori Nagashi*!"

Ren blinked in, discharging the cone of thunder with a raiton of equal energy output before it could crash into her. He had to swallow a lightning pill to manage to match that level of power, but at least he'd managed to stop the heiress from getting incinerated. His gaze was focused entirely on Lin, but the Houki allowed himself a cursory glance in the direction of Edie Nakano. 

"Damn moron," he muttered. 

The bright white light died down, despite lightning still continuing to flicker around the area. It was then, in her last moments of consciousness, that Edie realized what was going on. She was getting hit with a double wave of fatigue and in the blackout phase of the seizure. She tried to swear, but the sound only came out as a grunt. 

And then it all became black.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 5, 2015)

[B L I N D E D Code]
<"It Is Never Over"> 

"Impressive,"

A single word failed to immerse the full amount of appreciation I felt as my eyes stayed glued behind the expanded lenses. Namely, it was the positive interest I took as I watched what unfolded at the Gala behind my binoculars. My trailed vision scanned between the opening the windows left for sight of what was transpiring with inside the halls. As anyone could intel if they looked for but a moment, chaos was breaking out unexpectadly. 


"How cold-hearted of you Riokou-chan, all those lives are in danger and here you are just watching," 

I gave but a momentary glance to, not the person, but the ghostly being by my side. Yubel's smile laid down on my back, despite what smile is commonly known for, I felt not the slight bit of kindness. Whatever twisted thing laying behind it is none of my concern as for now. I return my focus back onto the view led by the black binoculars. 

"It's no use, I had hoped to get there on time, but we're too far arrive away in order to make a difference. The conflict seems like it's coming to a close,"

Yes, by my lack of discipline, probably a few people that I could have saved, died. Though I cannot let such a possibility spur any further in my head. Right now I can only watch and learn from the chaos that I hope can make good out of. Throughout this madness, there was one particular conflict that caught my interest as I rested my arm along the ledge of the tall story building that was just in sight of the Nanako residence.

"They're really going at it aren't they? If you look at it a certain way it's like they're fighting over that girl,"

"I don't know any man that would take out the eye of the one he loved,"

"Trust me, there are many twisted things in the adult love life," 

I decide to end that topic there before I here anything more uncomfortable. The important point was the fight breaking out in one of the courtyard. It's hard to pin point  their appearance from this location exactly, but my memory remembers the called Kirisaki Shinko, laying sprawled on the ground. While two other unknown young men commence a battle over her life at the center.

"Zellous Kaza- No, they look slightly similar but I don't think that's him,"

As I expected, most of those participating at the Gala are those I witnessed take part at the Chuunin Exams. 

"That black-haired one is quite fearsome in his tactics isn't he?" 

"I would say he's insane, not only is he destroying the gala but he's using the explosions as part of the battle as well. He really has no concern for those around him at all. I would be happy to take down that person but I have to admit, at the state I am now, he'd quite literally tear me apart"

"But with that metal arm, there's no way the white one can push back. He's fast but that thing is simply too much for him to handle," 

No, it wasn't settled just yet, before my very eyes, a screen of mist unlike her own, started to fill their area. A surge of power concentrated within the white one's being. I watched, or atleast I tried to but his speed surpassed my sight. What I saw next was the white one taking control of the battle,

"But that'll only hold for so long, no doubt that black one's crooked mind will get a fix and take advantage,"

Just as I thought, the black took hold of his enemies legs and gave an almost tornado-like whirl that left the white one to be tossed like a comet. That kind of force was one, that it had  not mattered whether he could take  the hit or not,

"Like I thought he'll be thrown so far that he won't make it in time to stop Kirisaki from being killed,"

"...No wait," 

The white one was able to somehow assert his ingenuity and change the course of the battle,

"At such speed and such confusion, he was able to retain enough focus in that insane whirl to use a jutsu!?"

"He either must have an extremely disciplined mind...or he's so used having a chaotic life that he can keep moving even in chaotic experience, similar to how you're always so close to death that you can keep your head when faced with it," 

Once Yubel put it like that, I can certainly see where vey were coming from. But could not even keep ahold of one topic, because even after that, a thunderous blow was dealt to the black-haired one, leaving him open to the point for a flurry of blows raining down on his head,

"What kind of ruthless aggression.....it's over just like that,..."

"No Riokou, look closely," 

To my suprise, even with blows that would met the end of anyone, the black had somehow managed to recover from the brink of near defeat and still be able to stand. I was not just surprised, but shocked bu this kind of durability of not only body but of mind and soul,

"That's impossible, I expected him to be a bloody mess but he's still fighting back!?"

"No matter how rotten one may be, even the most vile have an abnormal amount of determination that can match a hero,"

"....Then just what is it that can drive that black one to go so far. Is his pillar of support so strong that he would do all this?"

I questioned that as anticipation for the climax to come. Yet as to almost steal away my interest at hand, a vibrant light shinned at point blank. 

"What is that!?"

My eyes stung like I had just stared at the sun for a complete hour, but this was only for but a moment and once I quickly turned back to reclaim my view, not a trace was found.

"Wha-...where are they?"

I scanned through all out the courtyard with my binoculars, but there was absolutely nothing but rubble, even Kirisaki, who had been the focal point of the fight, had disappeared,

"I don't get it, Yubel what happened!?"

Looking for a reasonable explanation, my confusion directed itself to the spirit at my side. Once I looked I found a unpleasant smile looking off into the far distance. That monster, had not seemed to have any much interest in things except for myself but what I'm looking at now showed something differently,

"Riokou-chan, there are many things in this world far out the grasp of the understanding of man. There is The Abyss, The Unmerciful God Jashin, The Twin Stars of Pure and Evil, The Legend of the Phoenix, The Tailed Beasts and there is....The White Hot Room," 

"The White Hot Room?"

"Yes, there is not much I know about it, even through all my years, but I do know that at the end of all of this, _none of them will be the same ever again_" ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2015)

_Ren Houki_
Rainbow Sky Eel​
By the time Ren arrived back at the camp site, the disassembling was more or less done. The tents were neatly folded away, packed inside the bags along with the rest of the group's provisions. Kisei was the first to greet him upon his arrival, now fully dressed and idly spinning a shuriken around his finger. 

"That was a little longer than anticipated, Houki-san. Do you have any injuries we should be concerned about?" he asked, although the boy didn't look particularly concerned. 

"Not really; they were hopelessly outmatched," Ren replied, moving over to pick his bag up from the ground, before throwing a cursory scan over everyone to check if they were ready.

Confirming that everybody had packed up and was ready to go, he gave a quiet nod to himself and the group immediately left their spot in the forest to resume their journey. As they left, a certain sense of unease seemed to grip the mismatched team of shinobi and kunoichi. This mission was beginning to seem more and more suspicious with each progressive event and revelation. 

"_A swamp capable of inducing powerful genjutsu in anybody who enters. A rare and illustrious creature, and that encounter with those shinobi earlier..._"



> *Intelligence 2 - 2.5:* The client probably didn't realise the rainbow eel was in such a dangerous mission or that other people would be after it.
> 
> *Intelligence 3 - 3.5:* We're probably being duped in some way.


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2015)

_
When God's Play
The Dog and The Bird_​
In his blood there ran the power of the phoenix, a majestic beast made from flames, and the one that carved their name into existence. The red hair and red eyes were the symbol of this power. In terms of genetics, that was how the leaders were chosen, by who possessed the red hair and red eyes.  However, as it meant good for the terms of family strength, in truth, it was like breeding dogs. Violent dogs, and slowly but surely, the Fenikkusu clan was trying to go back into their roots. Though they could never fight the truth, they were nothing but half breeds.

The reason why the family stayed close to each other was because in the end there weren?t many of them that crossed the line between humans and mythical creatures. They were half breeds, neither human, nor mythical creatures of legend. They lay in the middle feeling outcaste by both sides. 

Though for a clan as big as the Fenikkusu, family get together meant with meeting with themselves, or meeting with those from the other side. And that was the type of meeting Kyo was calling forth, as head of the acting clan, he could summon one of the great beast at will, and without the elder?s permission. There was a reason why the red hair and red eyes weren?t rare in their clan?.

Kyo stood at the forefront with his cousins to both side. Kou and Soma to his left, and Sosuke and Keisuke to his right and in front of them engraved into the ground was a huge summoning circle. Old language and symbols from a time long passed, though Kyo and his family could read them with ease.

?Let?s begin.? And in unison, they took their thumbs and put it to their mouth, before biting into it deeply with their canines. Holding out their thumbs they let the blood drop, and almost as if the blood had a mind of its own it traveled through the engravings, filling them, circling around letters and symbols before finishing up the connecting circle.

And almost like watching a firework show go off right in front of them, a bright light overtook the room making the young ones cover their eyes. Though as the light dimmed down, it revealed a huge bird, a bird made from flames and as it feathers dropped down to the ground and it?s eyes opened. Kyo and his cousins got on one knee and bowed?.

?It?s been a long time grandfather?..? Kyo took note, the birds eyes looked around before looking down at the red headed boy.

_*?It has been a long time hasn?t it?.? *_The voice grumbled but the mouth didn?t move, however it seemed tired, when Kyo lifted up his head. The phoenix that he called grandfather looked down at him, _*?Human age so fast?.I feel as though the last time I saw you was just a second ago.?*_

Kyo got up but his cousins stayed on their knee with their heads below them, he smiled before looking up at the phoenix.

?Time pass differently in your world rather than ours grandfather.? Kyo reminded him, the bird cocked his head and almost took out a window, ?Forgive the tight space, we usually summon you outside but?.I wish to keep this a secret from the others.?

In truth they were doing this in the family shed, and they had to clear everything out before summoning the great bird, though still. The phoenix was huge, Kyo silently thank the gods for the old bird for not opening his wings and taking down the building. 

_*?A secret?.?*_ The old bird repeated before lowering its head down and looking at Kyo with it giant ruby eye, _*?Boy?.Family should know everything?.?*_

Kyo smiled weakly before nodding, ?I agree?Although times are rough, the last time we summoned you was during the time when I was announced heir. Do you remember that grandfather??

_*?Of course I do! It feels as though it has only been a couple of hours ago, tell me, how many years have passed since then??*_​
?Human years? 8 grandfather, I am 17 now, and been officially recognized as heir of the clan.?​
The phoenix chuckled before relaxing its wings,_* ?You humans age fast?.Though passing the wind with me isn?t what you called me for isn?t it? None of you call me for such trifling things like that.?*_

Kyo smiled weakly before nodding his head and looking at the great elder of his clan with a serious expression. His grandfather took note and looked at him back.

?The village has been attacked?.? He begun, ?Our enemies left us, but the village is in ruins. The people are beginning to lose their faith in us, in our ability to protect them, even now, the clans that supported our name are falling like rain drops.?

?And so I ask?.? ​
Kyo bowed before the old bird, ?Give me the power to destroy my enemies and make them rue the day they ever dared cross us. I want the power to destroy any threat that lays before my people, and destroy the very man?.No the very village that took our peace of mind away from us?.?

The old bird laughed, it was a boisterous laugh and for a minute Kyo gritted his teeth. He wasn?t playing around, he needed this power, but the old bird was laughing.  Though as fast as he started to laugh he stopped and placed his head next to Kyo.

*?What are you willing to give up for this power?? *He asked

Kyo looked down at the ground?.

?My humanity?.I?ll refuse to be human if it means that my family will suffer for my weakness.?​
_*?You won?t become a phoenix even if I do give you what you desire?.At least you half breeds have the appearance of humans, if I urge you further into the other sides. You?ll be nothing but rabid hell dogs.?*_​
Kyo clenched his fist as he looked up at his grandfather, but there wasn?t a slight hesitation.

?Then so be it. I?ll be a dog from hell and drag those bastards down into the fiery pits, I don?t desire being human or phoenix.?


*?What I desire is the power to destroy my foes!?*​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 5, 2015)

[T R A N S P A R E N T Code]​<"What Color Are You?">
-Escape Your Prison(Act VII)-

In the middle of the hall that left only fragments of her pathetic mirror-self, the red-headed Reverse Riokou held her hands deep in her pockets at the pits of boredom. As being apart of that official version for so long, she knew too well the point at which she would break. It was because of that, Reverse Riokou found this spectrum very unentertaining at the most. 

The freerer of her soul, the bible-holding man, reared his hand foreward as if to call forth something. Reverse Riokou knew all too well the intention was to bring that cowardly version of herself and further drag her into the depths of despairing reality. If it was something more eventful than the last, then by all means Reverse was ready for another round and burying that 'honor' once and for good.

"Hey Bible Man,"

As she had not learned his name, Reverse spoke with uncareing intent at someone she could probably call a master. He was preparing to use Riokou's own specialized jutsu to restore that broken doll into proper pieces. It was a nice touch but while she waited, Reverse spoke for the simple sake of letting out some stored garbage,

"Did you know, Riokou isn't even her real name. It's actually-"

A hand with the speed of a snake burst through of Reverse Riokou's belly, silencing her words and holding a vice grip onto the bible-holding man's wrist. The purple-hooded arm that traced back to the bottoms of her ribcage, completly stoped any and all actions from the two parties,

"Don't either of you dare think of it, I won't let you bring dishonor to me any further,"

The voice, full of life and vigor, represented the sound of one in particular. Once their flash of surprise finally faded, the delayed sense of pain finally arose.

"Ah-....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!???!!!!!!"

A blood curling scream escaped from the fakers lips like air itself was trying to escape. To add further to the all-hurtful pain, an extra arm stretched out from within and pulled onto the damaged wall of the stomach for release. What had been seen was not the awful sight of blood and guts spilling, but rather like a chick breaking free of it's egg. Quite literally in fact, pieces and chips that belonged to Reverse Riokou's body continued to fall as a green-haired girl reered her prideful head.

"LET ME OOOUUUTTT!!!!!!!!"

"STOP! STOP IT GODDAMMIT!!"

Reverse pleaded as her own arms drastically tried to push that coward back inside of the shell. He fingers squeezing tight but unable to match the veracity of her other self.

"What are you doing!? Didn't you just hear that everything is meaningless!? She's dead! Mother is dead and there's noway you can paint it that can cover that fact up!"

"I don't care! It still has meaning! Even if it doesn't have meaning, I'll make it have meaning! And even if it still doesn't have meaning, as long as it has meaning to me is all that matters!"

A brimming light up from the green-haired girls eyes, it was the will to do what she believed in. Whether it was all a lie or not did matter to the kind of will she had. She climbout further and further, and finally held her heels along the stomachs cage and flew out. Unseen by any, other than herself, were the crooked blacks of freedom that glided her along her path. Which in reality, were the crooked wings of Yubel that preserved the girl.

"This isn't right! Agh!! I'll crush you along with your illusion!!!"

The Reverse Riokou who at first, held a splendor of confidence, was now cracking and losing her color, both in the physical and mental sense of the word. Even still, a ferocious glare stood against the proud figure and roared as a lion leaping to crush it's victim's head.

A rightful response was given to the challenge, as the green-haired girl reached out her own hand. A collision was made at that instant, the two hands glasped against each other. What was usually seen as a sign as friendship, was a struggle waged to shatter the existence of the other. 

"The only one, being being crushed, is you!!"

Quit literally infact, more and more cracks started to form on Reverse's wrist and pieces began to fall. The original could see it, her red-haired self was falling into the grasps of fear. 

"But, But-!!"

"In order to move along my path, I will sacrifice anything I have,....Including myself!"

The green-haired lioness's grip grew stronger and unrelenting in it's vigor. She was unwavered in her attempt to stomp on anything in her way. The tears shed before had no longer been on her face but were now on the cheeks of her red version.

"Riokou...."

She choked under the pressure and water began to overflow further within Reverse Riokou's eyes. 

"Riokou please.....I'm the real you....please...."

"I know, I'm sorry.......but I have something I must do....so please wait and rest awhile, Riokou.....,"

Face to face, eye to eye, the green-haired girl pressed about the last bits of her strength and watched with a solemn, yet pained expression as her mirror shattered and crumbled to pieces. The inner self that should have been expressed was once again suppressed in favor of the growing ego. The scene in it's entirety, from the beginning to end, brought an ectatic sense of joy from the demon, Yubel.

The girl would continue to rot in her path that brought upon self-sacrifice and being the art of entertainment for the devil enjoy and taste as she pleased.

"So says I, the one and only, Riokou of Silent Honors...Please don't forget that even while you burn in hell."
​


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2015)

_*~Fruits of Emotions~*_​

When I was younger, I watched my aunt die when I was nine. She was only 26 at the time, but when I first saw her, she looked almost 5 times her actual age. I remember her so well, because she was so nice to me, despite my blood. Despite what my father did, she looked at me with warm eyes, but it was probably because she was going to die and grudges are stupid when you are dying.  Even if I was the child of the person who slaughtered most of my family, and her lover, she helped me with studying and she showed me the old language of our clan. 

Outside of my mother, she was the only person that truthfully loved me when I was younger. 

And I watched her die, I watched her get tired from doing stupid shit, like walking from her room to the garden outside, or even eating was painful for her. I remember her breaking down in tears when she realized how much time she left. I remember how cold her hands was as she cupped my cheeks, she was bed ridden by that time, and she looked like she was going to give out at any time. But at the time she had a goal, and that goal was to remind who I was. 

I was Kyo Minami, of the Fenikkusu clan, and the future heir. That was her last words, she died while home school teacher was teaching me about trading, and I remembered those words almost as if they were on replay in my head. I am Kyo Minami, of the Fenikkusu clan, and future heir. It was small words, but it made me realize how different I was from others.  If I wasn?t careful, I was going to die just like my aunt, slow and painful?.

When I became a genin at 13, and my family recognized me, they sent one of my hand maids into my room late at night. She was probably seven years older than me, and if I remembered correctly, she had a boyfriend. When I asked my mom what was going on, she simply told me, that I was Kyo Minami, of the Fenikkusu clan. And that explained so much, those few words made me realize that outside of the family I will never have a relationship like they depict on television.

I will never have a white picket fence, a dog, a partner, and two children. Though I will have women fling themselves at my feet in hopes they can say they hooked up with the heir of a clan. I will people swear their fealty and undying love to me, because I?m Kyo Minami of the Fenikkusu clan.  And because I?m Kyo Minami of the Fenikkusu clan, I can get anything I want from anyone if I try hard enough. 

Even if it?s for a half an hour or a couple of hours, I?m not Kyo Minami of the Fenikkusu clan. And the person I?m with is nothing but a way to make an ends meet. I wonder when I became like this, drowning myself in fire over and over again, not caring who it was, and not caring what it means to another person. Is this what they called fucked up? 

_Ha?._​
Do I want it? That sort of connection that could possibly end my life? Yeah?.

I want that connection with that person, but I don?t know how to make a dime go one hundred?

If you want fling, if you want someone to pass time with, I can give you that, I can give anyone that, but?If you are looking for something else?.

_I can?t because I?m Kyo Minami of the Fenikkusu clan?._​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 5, 2015)

Vault of Glass
Awakening
​
Hayabusa glanced upon her, fully aware of the history they had between them. She feared him as much she did Ogama perhaps more so. It was too easy, to simply say he wanted to apologise for the suffering he had brought upon her, and she knew him too well for that. Even if the bars had been destroyed she remained trapped within a cage of her own emotions, unable to move she simply lay at the side of their battlefield watching... It brought back memories...

~Age of Strife~

The fires enclosed around them held back solely by the freezing rain that had begun to besiege the landscape. The sky was split in two by a rogue strike of lightning clashing into side of the mountain. Then shortly followed by another, each strike resonated with the air causing a certain degree of static energies to pulse across the landscape. Joined by the clashing of iron creating the perfect symphony of conflict.

Stood at the sidelines Hayabusa looked onwards, he heard stories of what the world was once like before the time of villages, clans fighting one another over dominance, land, honour, love, revenge... All were legal reasons in their own right to go to war but never once over simply a difference of opinion, the Hayabusa and Akarusa were once inseparable, standing as beacons against the tide of darkness that seeped from the veil but times had since changed.

Loyalties... had changed. The Hayabusa were of Konoha and the Akarusa of Kumogakure, while old friends had very brief moments of reconciliation they still both held deeply on to the concept of honour and thus they were now enemies. Amidst the chaos, many had forgotten where they now fought... 

War always brought with it collateral damage, and both clans understood this but fighting on holy ground, breaking a age old promise. He wondered why Arianrhod hadn't simply interfered but maybe it no longer mattered... there was after all nothing left worth protecting and many of her people had been scattered or slain in amidst the conflict. Even those who once served as their companions simply refused or fled the battle. Did he care much for it himself... looking back... no not really. Back then he was driven solely to become stronger, more powerful and surpass the power and strength which his sister held and yet he simply took the word of their father.

_Stand aside... watch... do nothing more.._

As the battle raged on it became clear who would win, and it wasn't them. Simply put the Akarusa possessed Takame, and that was the edge they needed. Even with their mastery of Fuinjutsu it ultimately was redundant especially when fighting foes trained to never retreated, never relent... one simply didn't have the time to perform the nessesary seals and fabrics to perform the techniques. The strategy did work for awhile however, the best fighters on the front-line with Fuinjutsu in supportive roles.

Eventually he couldn't take it much more, standing aside and watching... both clans loses would be sufficient enough to ensure their utter destruction further down the line and so without a second thought he joined the battle, until all remained was...

"Ah so that is why you have come, you seek to redemption from her... for what you did that night."Ogama said bringing him back to the present. Hayabusa closed his eyes for a moment turning them back to his target. "There is no redemption to be had for me, I understand that and come to accept  it. Having said that our sins should not be passed onto the next generation, and if April blames Hatori for the mistakes of my past then hope is lost."

"Touching..."Ogama smirked, "I miss the old you. Maybe you need another tutoring."

"You will go no further, enough talk. Let's end this... Suta..."He said turning to the moth. Whom with a beat of her wings dashed back behind her master. "Come. Kill me if you can."

_What are you... Brother?!_Hikari asked feeling her movements becoming restrained, _You sealed me... why?!_

_A gamble..._

Ogama raised an eyebrow, "You sealed your own summon, leaving yourself open. Funny way of stopping me putting your life in my hands."

Hayabusa remained silent until Ogama's form took shape in front of him ready to strike. Coming into eye contact once again he made his move to put an end to this, Hayabusa's body was far too much trouble for it's worth. All these mental blocks, and seals that had been placed upon it solely to counter act his influence, coming within a inch of striking him down. Not much longer now...

A white Aura shrouded Hayabusa the blow being deflected the force being reflected back into Ogama knocking him back across the arena. The three summons turning their heads to watch, "Thank you Lady Arianrhod... Lady Suta..."Hayabusa uttered.

Upon the ground now sat a seal, illuminating the battlefield in a white light.


*Spoiler*: _Seal_ 









Landing between the two of them April stood her feathers ruffled, her demeanour had changed drastically. "8 Layer Seal: Sacred Ground - Dust, Hayabusa this battle is over!"

Ogama pushed himself out of the rubble that had collapsed onto him, "Eight... Who taught you?" Coming to April's side the moth commented, "It's been too long since we stood united owl."

"Thanks... for the moonlight."April panted out of breath.

"Your most welcome Lady Arainrhod."

Ogama broke free of the rubble looking upon the floor he appeared surprised. "Who taught you that?"

April paused she truly had no idea, she never used a technique like this before and none in her recent family had taught her anything of the sort. For Ogama it seemed like a blast from the past and while she had no idea why he seemed to come to a conclusion of his own, all the pieces were set out before him while not directly linked it made sense. His eyes narrowed, "... Perhaps this fight is over after all..."The three summons disappeared along with Ogama as he formed a Ram seal flickering out of existence.

April collapsed her body reverting back to it's original state. Suta glancing upon her commented, "Your weaker than I remembered..."


----------



## Hero (Jan 5, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
 _The Nakano Gala - VS. Meiji! (Part 3 - The End: Bl__ood & Gore)_
 _~ (The Emancipation of All Part 6) ~

_Takashi was by no means a speedster, but the genin managed to wriggle his body in a position to intercept Meiji's attack. The more seasoned ninja laughed at Takashi's attempt to protect Yuuko and flung him to the side with his telekinesis jutsu. Takashi soared through the air like a bad toss and landed meters away, crashing into the dinner tables. With Takashi falling to protect her, Yuuko faced the wrath of Meiji alone. Now being in close range, Meiji fired the coin he was playing with earlier directly at Yuuko's forehead. Yuuko wasn't a slouch, but even she could react to an assault considering the distance. With great force, the coin slammed into the young girl's forehead launching her head backwards, hyperextending her neck. Taking advantage of a weak spot being exposed, Meiji swirled around on his heel to deliver a roundhouse kick to the young kunoichi's throat. The sheer foce of the kick made Yuuko spit up blood and sent her careening across the dance floor as if she had been put on skates. Yuuko eventually smashed through a support column and into a wall on the ballroom's north side. Incapacitated, Yuuko lay motionless, buried under pounds of marble. Meiji wasn't confident the girl wasn't dead, but he knew for damn sure she wouldn't be getting up again--at least any time soon.

"Come here boy so I can serve you your death," Meiji laughed as he approached Takashi's position slowly, "I promised you that I would decorate this hall with your blood didn't I?". Getting up from the busted tables, Takashi dusted himself off before meeting Meiji's menancing gaze. Things were starting to look bad for the young shinobi. Haru their "powerhouse" jounin was roflcurbstomped into oblivion and Yuuko was just dispatched despite putting in a better effort than their supposed superior. With Haru finished and Yuuko incapacitated, Takashi was the only member left from his squad and now had an obligation to fight.
"I'd like-" but before Takashi could even finish his thought, Meiji yanked the boy towards himself with amazing force that even pulled up marble flooring in the process.
"I'm tired of your verbal diarrhea, begone!" Meiji's voice carried throughout the hall, turning heads in the direction of his own going battle with the genin. Bending to the floor, Meiji picked up a several forks and knives and launched them at Takashi while the shinobi continued to fly forward in his direction. Acting as quickly as possible, Takashi formed the tiger hand seal to unleash his Water Release: Gunshot upon Meiji. The large suiton flew from Takashi's mouth at an astonishing rate of speed in an attempt to blow off Meiji's torso. As Takashi flew past a column, the boy grabbed hold of the stone and flung himself in a loop around it to gain control of his trajectory. Once he finished his half circle around the column's circumference, Takashi launched himself after his suiton to deliver a surprise kick to Meiji's face.

Takashi's Water Release: Gunshot blasted away Meiji's thrown projectiles with ease and continued it's assault towards the missing-nin. Meiji stood in place completely unaffected by the imposing threat in front of him because he knew a jutsu of that caliber wasn't getting through his telekinetic barrier. As the gunshot made contact with Meiji's telekinetic barrier, it slowly began to dissipate. However the dissipation wasn't fast enough for Meiji to notice Takashi directly behind the ball of water. Surprised at the boy's attack, Meiji made a quick movement of his arm to send Takashi flying up to the ceiling to collide into a chandelier.

"KYAAAAAAAAH!" Takashi screamed in agony as his backside was pierced multiple times by sharp glass. Pushing away the excruciating pain, Takashi cut his thumb with one of his canines and wiped the blood on his opposite hand to perform his summoning jutsu. Without having a surface to summon Katsumi on and falling rapidly, Takashi slammed his bloody hand on his chest to summon his pact partner. In an instant, clouds of white smoke started to circulate the ceiling of the Nakano Manor and conceal Takashi's and Katsumi's descent. Meiji eyes narrowed in an attempt to find the boy he had hopes of killing but failed to find the duo until they were only 5 meters above him.

Meiji's eyes widened in horror was he watched the massive starfish make its descent to crush him. Following his body motions, Meiji immediately tried to blast Katsumi away with his telekinesis ninjuts, but the summon was far too heavy to deter. The missing-nin managed to slow Katsumi's body down just enough so to give him time to roll away. Not wasting any time, Meiji leaped backwards away from Takashi in order to have a range advantage. However the genin was already ahead of his foe and had already launched another suiton at Meiji. While the opponent's vision was obscured, Takashi ordered Katsumi to shrink in size to that of a shuriken. Obeying his master's orders, Katsumi did as commanded and allowed Takashi to throw him as a projectile towards enemy. 

Believing the combination to be the same, Meiji redirected the suiton towards the ceiling in hopes of catching Takashi behind it once more. However the missing nin was sadly mistaken when he was confronted by what appeared to be a simple shuriken headed his way. It was when Katsumi was a mere 7 meters from Meiji that Takashi gave his command by shouting, "Katsumi do it now!". Upon hearing his master's voice, Katsumi expanded back to the normal size Takashi was capable of summoning him at. Realizing that he was duped and if he didn't react fast enough, he would die, Meiji once again attempted to use his telekinetic ninjutsu to slow down the starfish. However Takashi had planned ahead of time for this and put in the plan for Katsumi to use Fūton: Shinkū to prevent Meiji from evading the assault. The plan worked flawlessly and the kirikagure shinobi was sucked up before he could launch a counterattack. Before he could enter Katsumi's insides, the starfish closed it's opening on its underside causing Meiji to crash into the Starfish's mouth. Now only 2 feet from the wall, Meiji was completely helpless he and Katsumi smashed into the main staicase. The impact of the collision shook the Manor to its foundation and caused concrete portions of the ceiling to fall to the floor. Other battlers in the area were also lost their balance for a moment when Katsumi crashed into the staircase.

Takashi jumped up in joy to celebrate the success of his jutsu. However this celebration was short lived because to his surprise, Takashi found Katsumi being hurled back to himself. In order to not injure his master, Katsumi reverted back to his shuriken size when he got close to Takashi. Looking towards the staircase, Takashi say a bloodied Meiji struggling to stand up. Although he took a lot of damage, he was raring to go and to end this battle once and for all.
"I'll admit, you got me with that combination of yours, but don't start to think you're anywhere near good. The only reason you pushed me is because of that irritating boss summon you possess. It's over boy, I'm sorry to have kept you waiting this long, but now I'm going to fulfill my promise." Meiji spat at the genin. Before Takashi could order Katsumi to do anything further, the starfish was ripped from the boy's hands and sent flying out a nearby window. Next, Meiji used both of his hands to shoot off a telekinetic blast that ripped up marble tiles in sheer force to pin Takashi up against the wall. When Takashi slammed into the opposing partition, he initially formed a crater upon impact. The boy let out a gasp as the wind was knocked clear out of him like a horny man just shooting off a huge load. Before Takashi's body could fall to the ground, Meiji sent pipes protruding from the Manor floor flying straight through the genin's outstretched hands, pinning him in place.

"KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" Takashi's screams rang throughout the entire manor. Not yet done with his attack, Meiji launched 10 more pipes to pierce the boy in areas such as his legs, stomach, and chest. After being pierced by the 4th pipe, Takashi had fallen silent and remained silent as the 5th, 6th, 7th, and up to the 10th pipe was lodged in his body. The young genin's blood began to run down the wall slowly and even traced out intricate patterns. It was actually a beautiful site, it if take out the idea of someone was just slaughtered brutally. Still determined to keep his promise to Takashi, Meiji fluidly started to move his hands as if he was some sort of air bender from the Legend of Korra. Then with the pipes still impaled in his body, Meiji proceeded to drag Takashi along the walls, the floor, and portions of the ceiling in the manor, ripping out tiles in the process and dislocating the genin's hip. When Meiji was finished, he held Takashi suspended in the air proud of his work. While it was true he used the boy as a wrecking ball to destroy whatever was left standing in the once nice manor, he also used Takashi's blood as a paintbrush. Aside from the boy's blood that adorned the walls in an abstract and splattered fashion, Meiji also used Takashi to spell out the word "WEAK" big enough for anyone who was conscious to read.

With Takashi completely covered in bruises and blood, Meiji decided to take out the trash. The Kirigakure missing-nin flung the boy's cold and nearly lifeless body to the battlefield of his comrade Lin Houki to display his work of art. Takashi with poles still firm in his flesh, smashed into the ground between Ren and his older sister. Lin looking at the boy let out a maniacal laugh and congratulated her comrade on a job well done before spitting on Takashi herself. Slowly the last of Takashi's blood started to pour out from the shinobi and form a small puddle around his body. He wasn't dead but damn close to it. If he eyes were open,  he would have started to lose his sight, but they were already bruised shut. As Takashi slipped into unconsciousness, tears began to stream down his face. He was still weak.
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 5, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
The Nakano Manor, Konohagakure

_Emancipation of All: Part V_

----------​
Ren's eyes widen for but a moment when he sees the body of Takashi skidding across the floor to his location, only to stop just short of his feet. His injuries were severe, gruesome and the kid was probably going to bleed out eventually if nobody tended to him soon...

And the Houki side-stepped him. "I'm done playing hero for idiots who can't take care of themselves," he says coldly.

Taneda seemed to have different ideas. The Senju slid to a kneel, ending right to Takashi. He then proceeded to give him a very abrupt and crude infusion of chakra, hands weaving slowly above his open wounds. Being able to imbue others with his chakra and having Senju chakra to draw upon was useful, but without proper training it wouldn't do much more than buy Takashi time. The chilly intellectual idly considered fine tuning the maneuver into an actual jutsu, and by the time he was done with that thought, the deed was done. He stood, having done all he could as he looked back towards Lin, who was just finishing up with Edie. "We're nearly out of options...without Edie to fill the role." A pause. "Makoto might have, we don't have much else to go on...we might be better off retreating."

"We are not retreating," Ren replied, almost snarling the response. "She's the one who orchestrated his death in the first place."

"You say that as if it's a bad thing," Lin smiled. "But really, all I did was give you a little extra motivation, as any good onee-chan would."

Taneda glanced over at Ren, sighing. He'd have to fix these emotional responses, but later. It was getting to be a bit of a pain, all things considered. But the Senju knew he couldn't abandon him, and somewhere in the back of his mind he also knew he couldn't leave with Makoto's killer right in front of him, staring him down like he was a piece of meat. "Fine. Option C then?" he asked, already beginning to kneel and weave the appropriate hand signs.

"You can try all the options in the alphabet, but none of them will do any good," Lin simply shook her head with the amused grin of a Cheshire cat, before flickering out of sight.

Ren cursed under his breath, suddenly pressed for options. "Yes, option C!" he shouted, already beginning to move in sync with his partner.

Which didn't matter much, as Lin was already upon them. Upon completing his final hand sign, Lin blinked in front of the Senju, then swiftly brought a heel up to kick him in the face square in the face before he could bring his plan to fruition. 

Taneda blinked in surprise, processing the move a beat too slow; he tried to raise his arms to defend, but he hadn't even entertained the thought that Lin might simply blitz his position. Not even Tenebrae could move in time to protect him entirely. He was sent sprawling away and struggling to regain his footing again as his vision swam. "F-fuck."

And then he felt Lin Houki's grip around his throat, constricting his windpipes like an iron cast. "I suppose now's as good a time as any to kill you," he heard her mumble to herself quietly, as if picking what she might dine on for supper. Electricity sparked around them, causing the lights to flicker on and off again, before concentrating immediately onto Taneda.

"What will you do now, little brother?" she taunted, turning to face Ren. "Any raiton attack you throw now will only get discharged and channeled onto your friend. Perhaps you might want to take a chance with close combat, hmm?" She waved Taneda's now limp body in front of her. "But I have recently acquired a quite fashionable human shield that might complicate that option."

Meanwhile, Taneda felt as if his entire body was a star, a light, a celestial body. He was jittery, fidgeting, unable to control his limbs, energy incarnate coursing through him. His shadow tried in vain to fight back against Lin, but even that proved useless. It swung left and right in an effort to hit her at odd angles, but she simply ducked and weaved idly while smiling.

A though sort of hit him all at once. All Lin truly wanted to do, was push Ren to his limits. Take away his friends, what he wanted in life, or those who supported him. All this time he'd had a bullseye on his forehead and he hadn't even known it. He struggled in her grip as he felt his body convulse and certain parts of his body begin to convulse. He was losing his motor skills now, and soon it'd be all over.

"Aaaaand, we're just about done," she commented, noticing the spasms beginning to occur.

"Stop!" Ren roared and then...

She did, to the surprise of Taneda, Ren and most of all herself. Her body, the jutsu and the lightning all froze, completely rigid, as if compelled by some invisible force, and retired into stasis.

And in that brief moment, the figure in Lin's grasp was gone, replaced by something else entirely.  The energy of the White Hot Room coursed over Taneda, creating a change unlike anything else he'd done. Tenebrae disappeared, and from Taneda's heart erupted a blossoming of shadows, embalming his body in less than a second. The shade and shadow coursed over his skin, hair, clothes, and body until they properly assimilated into a perfectly smooth shell over him. It had the same exact shape as Taneda, but the boy's everything, from tip to toe, was pitch black, his eyes replaced with two perfectly round, glowing spheres of light, as if they'd been painted on. His neck slipped out from between her fingers like a greased pig, and then as she stood there, paralyzed, the odd figure grinned, sliding its fingers into her mouth. The Houki could see a wicked smirk on its face through the inky blackness as her chakra was being literally drained from her mouth as she stood there. Whatever that thing was, it was unlike anything Ren had ever seen Taneda do.

Lin peered down at the fingers, seemingly unperturbed by the effects of the chakra drain and more interested in examining the nature of her new opponent. As her eyes flickered back up to meet the empty gaze of this creature from the abyss, she set to work, breaking out of Ren's hold. The Houki promptly twisted her wrist, arcing her naginata to cut Taneda across the chest while another set of fingers twisted around his wispy wrist with the intention of snapping it like a a bird's bones.

The naginata glided along his chest, and her fingers simply could not find purchase upon his wrist. He reached again, and became a two dimensional picture on her back, beginning to drain her chakra. She shrugged him off and began to lay into the shadow with a series of slashes at different angles. But his speed seemed to have increased quite a bit and in short order the simulacrum danced past each swipe, murmuring something quiet to her, the voice echoing in the back of her head.

_"Up, down, right, right, down, forward, left, right, down, right, up, down, left, left, right, down, left, down, right, down, left, up, up, left, right, down, down, up, up, right, left, down, up..."_

Taneda then disappeared, reappearing within her shadow and leaping onto her back, folding in on himself there as he settled into a two dimensional shade. She once again felt her chakra being drained away. "This is becoming very annoying," she muttered, watching as Ren moved in to capitalize on the opening created by Taneda. Patience officially being tested, Lin raised an arm, uttering "Gyakuryū," as she did so and cast the same paralysis jutsu on him.

The 2 dimensional figure became completely still then, and popped back out into it's 3 dimensional form, still clinging to her at first, before dropping onto the floor, unable to hang on. She could still hear a hoarse whisper in the back of her mind, like a quiet, muffled chuckle, aged through years of bourbon and cigars. The rusty, course, rough edged laugh, whispered from the lips of a wrinkled old maverick. Looking upon its skin was akin to staring into an abyss.

And then the duo felt something in the air shift. Lin finally shifted her stance, moving from the casual nonchalant posture she'd been adopting for nearly the entire battle, and took a step forward, holding her naginata vertically in front of her, completely perpendicular to the ground. "Ignite, Colourless December." In response, her chakra surged out from her position, a steely conviction now in the kunoichi's eyes as she watched the Senju.

Taneda began to stand, raising a lit eyebrow and canting his head like some sort of curious creature, alien and nature, not able to understand what he was peering at. The shadows around him continued to dance and shift. Then he simply threw his head back, and the laughter increased in volume. _"Is this a joke...? Then why am I the only one laughing...!"_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2015)

_Vs. Lin Houki_
Emancipation of All

_Part 1_










​
Ren felt hazy. That outburst a moment ago had given him a sharp headache and a sickening sense of nausea, none of it circumvented by the usual euphoria of redan. Something was off here; this fight wasn't right. If she wanted to, Lin could have taken out all three of them right at the start, but she'd spent most of the battle playing around with mostly basic attacks instead. Kenjutsu moves, raiton flow and a lot of lightning pearls - all applied on a very high level, but clearly nothing particularly strenuous either. If his sister really felt pressed to kill Natsu, surely she would have dispatched of them as quickly as possible to give chase? 

What was that chakra Taneda was exerting, anyway? Even as he stood, rooted to the spot by whatever it was that Lin had cast on him, Ren could feel something bubble inside of the Senju as his viscous, oil-like form wrestled with their opponent. There was his own chakra signature, the distinctive life energy of the Senju cells ingrained into his arm and something else. Something foreign, something malevolent, fueling him. 

And why, despite the headache, did he feel as if he was getting _stronger_? 

He could feel it. There was something inside of him that was boiling, brewing. His temperature was beginning to rise, too; like the steam room of a sauna or the boiling water inside a kettle. It had surged moments ago, when he roared at Lin to stop, and after a brief instance of relief continued to steadily rise.  

Worse still, Ren could hear faint whispers ring at the back of his head, growing stronger by the syllable. The voice laughed at him, taunted him, and though it drowned out even the ghastly laughter of the shadow shrouded Taneda, the Houki could make out none of the words except for...

"_This is what you want, isn't it? Power. You said you would return to 'kick my ass' once you were strong enough. Let's see you prove those bold statements, Son of Houki. Kukuku..._"

And then the ominous voice disappeared entirely, as if it was never there in the first place. 

_Part 2​_









​
"*Ignite: Colourness December.*"

There was a bright flash, and then Lin surged forward in a burst of blinding a speed. A bright glow coated both her and her weapon, and, as it dulled, the two shinobi noticed her naginata begin to shift in colour. The navy blue sheen of the shaft diluted itself and the stainless steel of the twin blades became a translucent argent in the light. Even the ornamental gold encrusted around it became dyed, until the entire naginata became clear as crystal. A deathly - almost ethereal - beauty. 

Taneda stared as she charged, but his moment of admiration was promptly cut short as the missing-nin quickly stopped just in front of him, seamlessly shifting from a missile-like lunge to a downward swing. Despite himself, the Senju's grin just grew wider. 

Lin could hear the sound of a faint chuckle as he dipped past the blow and then fell in line with the ground, completely flat as he stared up at her. "Now now now..." 

Lin twisted her wrist again and the ground Taneda had taken sanctuary in exploded in a massive shockwave. The whole room rocked, the tremors of her attack stretching across the entire hall and, indeed, possibly the whole manor. Electricity ran across the rain of debris, paralyzing the disorientated shadow man. The assassin moved in quickly, flanking to his side to capitalize on the advantage she'd created for herself...

"*Kaminari no Eisō!*"

The sharp spear of lightning flew. It flew past the debris, dispersing the smoke around it on its path, past Taneda and straight towards Lin. Her eyes widened, for just the fraction of a second, and she immediately dodged. Her movement was nonchalant, but there was a noticeable sense of urgency in it as she jumped off a nearby piece of debris, eyes tracing the projectile as it whispered past her throat and exploded the entire wall behind her. 

The manor shook once more. 

Ren, under the cover of the smoke caused by his attack, flanked to her side and threw a quick kick. Moving more or less on instinct and sheer discipline, Lin immediately caught the kick, grasping it carefully by the ankle. She peered closely at her little brother, and then her frown left, replaced by a sudden, bemused understanding. "... hah. I see what it is now."

"Taneda, now!"

The shadow on the ground surged forward, his limbs surging forth like elastic bands to ensare Lin. She felt a sharp fatigue prickle as all of the chakra in her arm was nearly snatched away, a quick evasion proving too quick for Taneda's attack, though the speed at which he was leeching chakra becoming a point of worry.

"There we go," she beamed, seemingly unconcerned about the sudden limp feeling in her right arm.

The naginata gave a bright glow, a dull humming sound and then began to give off a green shimmer at the edge of the blade. Warm energy flooded into Taneda, of the likes he had never absorbed before, and then he felt... heavy. He peered down, with those empty bulbs of light, and saw his arm slowly turning into stone.

"*Raiton: Raikou Shinju!*"

Lin instinctively swerved out of the way when he heard the familiar buzzing sound of the lightning pearl, slipping her arm out from Taneda's rocky grasp as the beam grazed his shoulder and flew across the room. She gave a pirouette, her body a blur of motion, and gave a quick jab at his side. Ren tried to side-step, but his movements were sluggish and off time. He felt the sharp blade of the Colourless December puncture into the bone of his hip, and promptly lost feeling at the joint. Rock.

He cursed under his breath, pivoted on his bad leg, and threw a kick with his good leg. With a lazy motion, Lin caught the kick once more with her arm then expertly swept her own legs underneath Ren. The male Houki tumbled, off balance, then fell over backwards. Immediately, he tried to get up, only to find himself staring back at his own reflection inside his sister's naginata.

"It's one thing to have all this power," she rolled her eyes. "But it's not going to help at all if you're too dumb to use it properly." A nod of the head in the direction of Edie.

Taneda's glowing white eyes widened a bit as he dashed backwards, and then tapped his arm tentatively. The grin began to fade...and then grew twice the size as he laughed wider, pointing towards Lin. _"Good one!"_

She swiveled her head around, a bright smile on her face. "Thank you," Lin beamed, then looked back at her little brother. "I have to say, your little friend has become a lot more personable since his little makeover."

As if in response to this compliment, the shadow disappeared, reappearing in the face of Lin's, slicked arm lashing out towards the small of her back. _"Thank you!!!!!!!!!"_

But this time, the slippery arm of the Joka fails to find purchase on its target. Instead of the soft touch of skin, Taneda instead feels the cold surface of the naginata once more. The opposite blade of Colourless December. "Please don't insult me by trying the same thing over and over again."

A lightning pearl formed between her chest and that of Taneda's, growing larger and larger until it became the size of a small football. It cackled and, in a bright burst of light, shot...

Immediately into the wall behind Taneda, who found himself suddenly perched on top of a bright multicolored lantern. A soft, lulling voice came from beside him. It had the same smooth, relaxing quality of Yoshitune's but without the laziness or nonchalance. This one was firmer, sharper.

"Forgive me for my tardiness, Ren-san, Taneda-san," Shougo said, his immaculate white suit glowing under the light. "There were some things I had to take care of."

Taneda glanced to the side as the blow flew aside wildly, and suddenly Meiji, who'd been watching up until now, stood, wagging a finger at the man. "Now now, don't-" 

He was interrupted by the need to dodge aside, darting to his left. In his place a quick moving, dark figure surged down from the hole in the wall, slamming his fist into the ground. "don't...think that I'll let you do as you please?" the other man called, standing in the dust as it settled. And in it's wake, stood a certain Hida. "Is that what you were going to say?" 

Meiji glanced over at him raising an eyebrow, but with a smirk. "Great minds think alike I guess..."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 6, 2015)

*The Legendary Rainbow Eel

Part VII*​
*Kisei*​

_We set off towards our next destination, with more haste than on the previous day. It was not said, but each of us had the same thought in mind - "Is this mission really worth the risk?". Between the location itself, the threats lurking within it and our competition, the mission was becoming more and more of an ordeal rather than just a challenge. It might ultimately be more productive for us to announce this mission a failure, report our findings and suspicions thus far, and request that an investigation be launched against our "client".

...On the other hand, we are almost halfway to the swamp, so if we are able to fulfill the supposed objective, we could use that as an opportunity to confirm our suspicions and perhaps settle any "issues" that arise. So, in that scenario - In addition to catching a rare creature, we would also be bringing a potentially dangerous criminal to justice. But that brings us right back to the core issue: Is it really worth it? 

... ... ...

Our four-man group is currently moving along at a steady and relatively equal pace. The terrain is fairly level, as the forest eventually gave way to a flatter landscape. The sparsity of vegetation was typical of a mountainous wasteland, so the chances of someone; or something; hiding in hopes of an ambush were slim. I take advantage of the momentary peacefulness and run ahead the rest of the group, only to turn around and suddenly stop in my tracks, causing the rest of the group to skid to a halt as well._

"Whaddya stopping for, kid? We need to keep moving if we're gonna reach our next stopping point before the sun goes down!" _Kihiko-sensei barks out, already showing her impatience._

"...I am certain we are all thinking the same thing." _I address the three, apparently ignoring Kihiko's protests._ "However, the question is 'What should we do now?'. Do we continue trekking towards our target and complete our objective - As I am sure Houki-san is adamant on accomplishing." _I continue, casting a glance over towards Ren._ "Or, do we turn back now, report the information we have learned so far and have our client investigated - Something I imagine Hatekeda-san would prefer." _I turn my attention to Takashi, who immediately looks away and sheepishly rubs the back of his head._

"...I am not questioning your convictions. I am simply wondering which course of action would be more worth our time and effort." _I look each of them over a few times after I had finished speaking._ "...I agree with the points he's made." _Kihiko-sensei finally speaks up, her arms crossed over her chest. She then sighs loudly._ "But, I'm torn on what to do as well. However, I'll support whatever decision you all come to. Of course, you could just flip a coin if you have *that* much trouble making a choice." _She chuckles quietly to herself as she scans the surrounding area._

"So...there you have it. Do we turn back and let those who are more capable handle the rest, or do we fulfill our objective and potentially 'kill two birds with one stone'?"​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 6, 2015)

Hatori - Destiny or Fate?
Revelation

~8 hours Later~

Hayabusa shifted stance coming into the room which held his granddaughter and her son, although he wasn't quite so sure about that fact any more. It was true Hatori was the flesh and blood of a Akarusa and Hayabusa joining, but recent events had begun to unsurfaced other more powerful influences having manipulated him.

He extended his arms holding out April, "... You recovered her?"Ijona asked preparing to take April before he lynched her back into his firm grip. "I did... but before I had her over to you I have an important question. What did you trade my soul for?"

She became hesitant, "Nothing... we owed Zyanno a debt for dealing with Dust."

Hayabusa shook his head, "Don't lie to me, owl. He might be my great granchild but that doesn't mean I have to care about his existence... The coma will kill him soon will it not?"

With a reluctant sigh she responded, "Hatori.... We traded your soul for Hatori's."

Hayabusa smirked catching Ijona off guard completely and utterly, she thought he would of been angry, or at the very least annoyed by this. He spent so many years attempting to trap Ogama and even gave up his life for it, and she allowed him to escape. "You... don't seem angry."

"I am annoyed that you allowed Ogama to escape, yes. I am however, pleased to hear my presumption was correct... Have you told his mother?"

"...She's known from the beginning, we needed her agreement after all. Implanting a visage upon a unborn child is no easy task and can't be performed in secret. Although I think she may have forgotten why we did it, she wishes for him to sacrifice himself..."

"... No. She's just afraid of what he might become, as we all should be. It explains how April was able to invoke the sacred seal jutsu. They're beginning to learn techniques from one another without even realizing it."

"No, I am not afraid I merely understand what will happen when he dies."Youko interfered coming between them. "When Hatori gives his life, and he WILL give his life. Ogama will die with him, I am not going to place my bets on something you predicted Ijona. This ritual is proven to work and that is what I decree."

"... He's your son..."

"He is a tool, and always has been, always shall be that is the path he has chosen by becoming a shinobi."

"You would so easily throw aside your own sons life for the sake of another century of peace. Hatori has the protential to put a stop to this once and for all, the veil is built upon the skulls of all four clans, and many more owls. April's entire species were slain to create it, killing her is wiping them out from the face of the earth... and beyond."

"A century in which we can rebuild our former strength, Gretirr and I can oversee that much and when we do there will be no need for concern."

"We tried that in the past, look where it got us. The village stands as a testament to what happened when we tried that... I will not allow you to kill them."

"I do not require your permission. Remember who you speak to Ijona, I am your superior and you will obey me. If not then I'll have Gretirr throw you into the prison until this is all done and dusted. Ultimately he is resigned to this fate, and has already given his consent."

"Because you raised him to abide by a sense of Honor. He doesn't do it because he wants to, but because he feels like it is what is expected of him."

"You would rebel over the mere soul of a long dead owl?"

"I would rebel over a mother slaying her own flesh and blood for a mere 100 years of peace. Hayabusa, tell her!"

Hayabusa raised an eyebrow, the conflict between the two had escalated fast and neither seemed willing to back down from their position. "Both of you are right... the safe bet is to kill him. It would put an end to Ogama and now that we know we have a century left of the Veil we'll have time to prepare and rally our forces. However, Ijona is gambling those 100 years in hopes he and April are the ones in your calculations of the future - If they are then as you say this will be forever over and April's kin can end a eternal life of torment and finally move on to the afterlife.

How troublesome of both of you. I'm a gambling man, I'd say it's worth the risk... We all know what the old Hatori was capable of and perhaps... Well it's not my place to say."

"... It's redundant, you heard my judgement Ijona. Follow it."Youko said moving on, her walk hadn't wavered an inch. Once out of ear shot she looked to Hayabusa, "She thinks of herself as queen of the forest. She'll undoubtedly rally Eerin to her side and the others, can I ask a favor of you?"

Hayabusa nodded, "I know what you're asking of me, and yes I'll take him to Hiku. Hikari still wishes to speak to him, question is what do you wish of him after that?"

"... Pilgrimage. Don't tell him the truth, he needs to learn it on his own accord doing so now could turn him into the very thing that he has been hunting for the past several months now."

"The walk of the four winds?"

"What choice do we have, if his mother continues on this path we'll lose everything once again. With any luck by the time he comes back others will rally behind him and we can put a end to this madness. Direct him towards the tree, my mate will be able to teach him."

"If... he returns."

"He will return, no one gives them enough credit. April and Hatori are stronger than they themselves know, what you said proves it. Hatori's bond with her has awoken the memories of the soul which he possesses, and both of them are learning to use that knowledge."

Hayabusa sighed, "Stay safe... Ijona and make certain my granddaughter doesn't hurt anyone."

"... No promises can be made, from this point onwards it is out of our hands. Maybe I can make her see reason before I see my end."

"Ijona...?"He asked concerned.

"Go... And thank you..."


----------



## Hero (Jan 6, 2015)

*

Sayano Matsukata*
_The Dragon Prince_ -_Retrieval of Prince Isamu_ _(Part 1)_
_ ~ Land of , Fire Country (Part 9) ~_











As the Sayano flew through the trees with her teammates, she couldn't help but feel enraged. One of her biggest pet peeves was lazy leaders. How could anyone willingly and knowingly abandon their people? Sayano was cast aside by my own parents like she meant nothing to them. There was no way she could just stand by and watch the same thing happen to an entire nation when it needed someone to guide it?

The dark skinned girl immediately came to a halt, stopping herself on a tick tree branch. Eyes narrowing, she looked further ahead to confirm if she was actually seeing what was before her accurately. There were no longer 7 enemies surrounding Prince Isamu, but instead, one completely new aura. Edie was quick to pick up the change in Sayano's mood and immediately asked for her chocolate sister to spill the tea. Sayano got up from her previously crouched stance and turned around to look at her team,
"It appears that Prince Isamu ditched his previous 7 bodyguards for 1 completely new bodyguard. This new man is still an Inuzuka Clan member. I mentioned before who our enemies were, but I didn't completely cover what they're capable of. 130 years ago, the Inuzuka Clan planned a coup on the 7th Hokage Naruto Uzumaki. I shouldn't have to tell you that they failed. Anyway they were exiled from Konoha and became bandits and hitman for hire. They're extremely dangerous foes and their sense of smell is impeccable. This new breed of Inuzuka is more dangerous because they are blind. When they were exiled, they removed their eyes as a punishment for their failure. With their sense of sight gone, they had to rely on their noses. Years of honing made them the best sniffers in the world and they can see with their sense of smell better than they could have with their eyes. It is common practice for the parents of an Inuzuka child to remove their newborn's eyes so they start right off the bat as amazing sniffers. I have no doubt in my mind they could smell us trailing them despite being a mile ahead of us. We need to be careful"

Edie tapped her foot thinking over what Sayano had just said, then she opened her mouth. Since she was thinking, Sayano thought Edie was going to say something profound, but what actually came out made her shake her head in disbelief.
"Yeah, I think I'm just going to go smashy smashy and hope that works. Bye!" Edie called as she continued to move forward without the group at a breakneck pace. Yuuko and Sayano's eyes widened in shock and then horror was their teammate rushed ahead of them recklessly to confront their oppenent. Without wasting as much as a second, both girls fired after Edie before she got herself killed.​


----------



## XxTsukasa (Jan 6, 2015)

*Noine Kamui











Liquid Time – The Life of Noine Kamui 
A Quest Beyond Konohagakure – Part 2*

After returning to the village from Fuzengakure, Noine spent two weeks recovering from her injuries and initial fatigue. If it had not been for Edie Nakano, she would surely have died in Fuzengakure when Iwagakure invaded. 

While in recovery, Noine would periodically have a familiar dream, one that she had seen bits and pieces of regularly for the past two years after falling from the cliff near the village of the Daimyō. The dream placed her in an ancient village, the village of her ancestors, and there she would meet the former clan leader, who would begin to explain the abilities of the Jukeigan to her. In the dream, he would hand her  a scroll containing the secrets of the Jukeigan, and he would urge her to seek out the past and learn about her heritage.

Noine still had the scroll in her possession. Despite it all being a dream, she somehow came to acquire the scroll. It had been in her hands when she woke in the hospital after her fall from the cliff. Unsure of what to do with it, she had placed it in a small chest which she kept locked up underneath her bed.
__________________________________________________________________________

Noine woke suddenly to the sound of a slamming door. Surprised, she sat up and looked around the room. She could see from where she had been sleeping that the front door was wide open, and she reached for the kunai that she kept under her pillow for just such an occasion. She had not been expecting any visitors, especially not the sort who would barge into her room without knocking. 

Standing up, Noine tiptoed towards the kitchen. She had a good view of the open door and the sitting area and could see that there was no one there, so the only other place the assailant could have gone would be the kitchen. As she approached the door, she heard a pan crash to the floor. It was clear that someone was in her kitchen, and they they did not belong there. She peeked her head into the room and ducked as another pan was thrown towards her, passing through the place where her head had been, and striking the wall behind her. Noine flinched away and backed into the living room, not wanting to have a close courters fight if at all necessary. 

Suddenly a transparent figure burst into the room and faced her. She recognized the figure as the old man she had seen in her dreams. Blood still streamed from his eyes and down his face. 

“Noine…..” the figure whispered, reaching toward the girl. “Noine…..you must listen to me…..you must do as I told you in your dream, and discover the secrets of our clan….” The old man grasped her shoulder, staring straight into her eyes, piercing her soul with his gaze. 

As she stared into his blank, bloody eyes, she felt something open up inside her. She began to have an urge to know more about herself and her ancestry. Tears began to well up in her own eyes, streaming down her face, as she nodded at the figure in front of her. 

“Okay…”, Noine whispered, “I’ll go, and I will find out the secrets of our clan..”
She closed her eyes, as if to reassure herself, and when she re-opened them, the figure was gone. 

Wasting no time, Noine packed her bag, remembering to pack the ancient scroll, put on her gear, and left her home. It was still early morning, so few people lined the streets in the village as she headed for the front gate. She was sad, thinking that nobody would be there to see her off, but she knew that she could tell no one of the journey she had to make. If only she could have seen Zell one more time before she left. 

Noine rushed through the gate, wanting to get outside the village before she could change her mind about leaving. She began to walk down the dirt road, not bothering to turn back to look at the village. She knew she would return one day, once she had found what she needed to find.
__________________________
TBC (after timeskip)​


----------



## Hero (Jan 7, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
_The Legendary Rai__nbow Eel_
~ _Cascade River, Land of Sky (Part 10)_ ~


"So...there you have it. Do we turn back and let  those who are more capable handle the rest, or do we fulfill our  objective and potentially 'kill two birds with one stone'?" Kisei said looking back and forth between the two boys. Takashi removed his hand from behind his head nervously and folded his arms across his chest, letting out a huge sigh.

"Isn't it obvious what we do from here?" Takashi said almost angrily, "This mission is clearly out of our scope. Not only is this thing next to impossible to get _effectively_, there are also other people after this thing. At this point it is fairly obvious the client gave us the run around on this mission. I say we go and confront him about this mission because there is something about this eel that we don't know about. I reckon Katsumi could fill us in on the eel's complete profile. After all, we didn't ask for full details on the eel. At the time, we were only concerned on how to obtain it for this man...however that doesn't seem to be the case anymore. I've stated my opinion on the matter, I don't think we should do it. If Ren is so inclined to push forward with this mission, I will go on and continue to provide medical assistance. I doubt I could be of any use on this mission though considering Ren's plan..." Takashi said shrugging his shoulders before taking a pause, "I mean, if we are all looking for this eel and splitting up, how am I supposed to provide proper medical assistance when I'm not anywhere near the squad? Moreover, my assistance is hindered by the constant threat of being placed under a genjutsu. As a medical ninja, I cannot make the mistake of possibly going forward with this mission if I don't believe I can't keep everyone alive if something were to go down."

The rest of the company fell silent. Soon everyone's eyes fell on Ren. Even though he wasn't the acting jounin on the mission, he was sort of the leader and they wanted to see what he wanted to do. Despite being against the mission, Takashi would go although unwillingly. If anyone were to get injured and he wasn't there, their injury or death would be on his hands. With curious eyes, Takashi looked to Ren for an answer,
"So Captain, what's it going to be?"
​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 7, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*

_Suiton: Mizumuchi no Jutsu I_

It had only been a couple of months but it felt like ages since Yuuko last trained with Tora. Strange because now that they lived together it should be much easier to find spare time to train or learn something new. Yet both kunoichi were constantly busy with their official duties since the bills wouldn?t just pay themselves and Haru?s a lazy ass who only takes a mission every couple of weeks or so. It was sad really, but it was up to the ladies of the house to take care of everything. 

Thankfully, Yuuko had begun to teach him how to cook and clean so he could take the household chores instead of her. He wasn?t an easy pupil but that only made her appreciate the effort Tora had put on her since the day they met. She was glad they could have some time to spend together and train. Though the girl was far from being able to be of any help to her former sensei, she was growing in knowledge and power by the day and soon she might be able to put up a decent fight against the brunette?.soon being a relative word since Tora could still make her eat dirt with only one hand.

?The fu-ah?what are you grinning to yourself about?? The woman in question asked as they walked the streets of Kumogakure, bustling with activity as usual. ?Was it all finally too much for that little brain of yours??

?Nothing,? the pale girl answered quickly in a singing voice, the bullying words doing nothing to her cheery disposition which somehow made Tora?s eyebrows go even lower in her frowning face.

?That smile of yours added to the increasing purpleness of your dark circles and your natural china doll complexion...no wonder people are starting to avoid you,? she said as a matter of fact, laughing inside when the girl?s face actually dropped and she stopped to look around and throw a big smile at everyone walking the same street. And then Tora couldn?t help but snicker when people actually threw the girl odd glances and quickly walked past her. ?Told ya.?

Yuuko turned to her mentor with teary eyes and pouting lips. ?Tora?? She complained. Not able the hold it anymore, the woman laughed out loud. No matter how different Yuuko had become or how much she grew up, it was still easy has hell to mess up with her.

?You?re such a pussy,? she accused before taking a deep breath and moving on to business. ?You got any idea what shitty jutsu you want me to grind into your brain until it stays??

After sulking for a couple of seconds more, she finally answered when they arrived to their usual training grounds and removed her shoes. ?Yeah, though I already kind of know what to do, just wanna practice.?​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 7, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*

_Suiton: Mizumuchi no Jutsu II_

Suiton: Mizumuchi no Jutsu. The water whip. It was a jutsu she had actually came up with herself. The first one actually, and hopefully the first of many to come. Yuuko had come up with the concept after observing Suiro, the water prison, thinking that it would be nice if the same thing could be done without as much chakra. A whip is able to grab and hold anything, using water as its base she can extend it however far she wants and, as bonus, she can also use it as a weapon. She can?t use it as means to protect herself like with Suiro, but it doesn?t take nearly as much chakra off her system and that?s a big extra. This technique also requires only two hand seals to be performed so it?s much quicker to call forth during a tight battle.

The jutsu itself is quite simple to understand. After forming the Snake and the Hare, she would use her chakra to mold water into a long flowing line that runs at a constant high speed to give her attack some bite. Yuuko could also use it with her raiton and enhance the pain with some electricity running down the whip but she wouldn?t dare to use that effect on Tora?not that it would hurt the woman much but the consequences of using something that?s possibly deadly on her mentor were far too great, she?d probably beat Yuuko until all of her body matched her pretty eyes.

?Okay,? the woman in question said, standing some feet away in her attack stance. ?Show me what you got.? 

Yuuko quickly formed her whip with the water from a nearby pond and aimed to grab Tora?s arm, only to get disheartened when she raised a hand to stop the whip and the water just splashed her as if it was just?well?water. Much to her dismay, the brunette laughed out loud for a good five minutes before finally settling down and shaking her head at her pupil. ?Man, with techniques like these you?re gonna make next Raikage Yuuko!?

Blushing madly, the girl looked down at her whip and frowned. ?Tora?don?t mock me??

?Just kidding.? Walking to Yuuko, the Jounin patted her back with way too much strength and took a look at the so called weapon herself. ?Hm?you?re holding it fine because your palms are coated in your chakra. Instead of having the chakra on your hands, try coating the entire whip with it. It?ll save you some energy on controlling the water and you can extend it how you like anyway.?

Yuuko nodded and threw the whip into the lake where it dissolved back into normal water and proceeded to restart the process.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 7, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*

_Suiton: Mizumuchi no Jutsu III_

Forming the hand seals again, the girl molded the water of the pond into her desired shape once again and took an extra second to spread chakra through it so it would actually hold. ?How come the prison holds on its own though??

?You already infuse chakra into the water to keep it going at the speed it usually does,? Tora quickly answered as she went back to her spot in the training field. ?You just didn?t notice it because it was something that came naturally when you did it, it?s why it?s a technique that drains you so much.?

Nodding, she focused and finished her work. ?That should do it,? she sighed happily to herself and turned to her mentor once more, set on getting revenge for the last try. Not giving the her a chance to prepare, Yuuko threw her whip so it would wrap around her sensei?s ankle and, much to her contentment, it did. Ecstatic, she tugged on it so Tora would trip and fall but the woman caught her by surprise as she held her stance, lifted her captured foot and stepped onto Yuuko?s whip thus making the girl trip forward.

Seeing her distracted, Tora quickly took advantage of the situation and kicked her foot backwards so Yuuko would be forced to fly in her direction, kicking the girl lightly to the ground, the whip dissolving once its user let go of it. ?As you can see,? the brunette remarked nonchalantly. ?It can be quickly used against you in battle since you have the strength of a worm.?

After letting the girl get up and dust herself, they both sat down on the ground and Yuuko formed the whip again so Tora could feel it. ?The idea itself is not bad and is certainly more than what I would?ve expected coming from a reta-ah?someone with so many difficulties like you,? she said and Yuuko glowed at the?Tora was more than certain there had been no praise in her words but somehow her pupil?s purple eyes still glistened with those yellow reflexes of theirs. 

?Anyway,? she cleared her throat, a bit disappointed her mean words no longer had much of an effect on Yuuko. She had gotten too used to them after they had started to live together it seemed. Then again, could be that she was just getting more stupid by the day and so couldn?t even see the bit anymore? ?There?s a good way to work around your problem, don?t worry. It?s like walking a dog through the streets, if he starts running just let go of the leash before he starts dragging you all around. In other words,? Tora explained, scratching her stomach much to the girl?s shock and dismay. ?Just remove the chakra off the whip when you feel it?s being used against you. That or grow strong enough to hold your own?? She scoffed and Yuuko pouted as she knew what was coming like the palm of her hand. ?Though with such scrawny arms, I doubt you?ll ever be able to.?​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 7, 2015)

[A L L - S T A R Code]​<"The True Story Begins">
-The End of the Beginning-

A certain green-haired opened her eyes to the surrounding yellow living room. In her weariness, she stiffly sat up from the comfortable sofa and quickly woke to a sharp pain into her abdomen. Alerted of the warning senses, Riokou founded bandages wrapped around her near bare body. Particularly, the wounds were being closed from further exposing the damaged area and straining them any further. 

For reference, she wasn't at her own home but at the home of someone else that seemed to have brought her from the brink of death. Contemplating the realization of the tiresome battle with Diarmu finally being over, a deep sigh escaped from her throat. It was grueling, and it was hard-fought but at long last that nightmare was over....for now at least.

The creaking sound of foot steps on the wood floor entered her hearing. Turning to her corner left, she found a single man with tea set in hand, enter the room. As she had very little acquaintances in general,  she of course had no prior-knowledge of this stranger. He gave the appearance of a comforting relative that would be by your side even through the hard times. Green eyes. laid behind his short blond hair, focused on her and in return, she focused on him.

"You're finally awake. Would you like some tea?"

His lambskinned brown vest swayed underneath his aquamarine cotton shirt as he accompanied her near the couch. Hesitation held her tongue, but the thought of the possibility of rudeness over weighed her caution,

"...Yes, thank you very much,"

Upon Riokou's answer, the middle-aged individual politely laid the tea set onto the glass table in front. Not even being conscious of her own thirst, she quickly reached and sipped from the dolphin-themed white cup. 

"You must have been the one to save me, you have my gratitude but what exactly were you doing so far out there?"

The blond-haired fellow gave a warm smile at how fast she went to the main subject. She wouldn't even take a bit of time for small-talk would she? Well that's to be expected of someone like her. 

"You didn't even bother to question about me wrapping up your naked body? You're either very modest or uncaring of that sort of thing. Well, I had gotten knowledge of you and your squads expedition to the underground. While I was searching, I found a flood of black figures flying out of a giant hole, and then that's when I came upon you,"

It was a reasonable and well-explained story that Riokou had no reason to question. She could only be grateful that he was on her side or else she would still be dead in that wasteland. After taking another sip, the kunoichi once again took a look at the slim older gentlemen. 

"So that explains that, you probably already know I'm Riokou of Silent Honors, but if I may ask, who are you?"

She finally gave that question to the savior that held a delightful at the current developments. He paused for a moment to wait and rest his hand on the side of the couch. 

"My name is, Otetsu......I am your father, Riokou,"




Like a stack of cards , Riokou's concentration had completely crumbled. Her eye's gazed at an empty space, revealing the sign that she was not in the shaking real world but in her own head, processing the newly found recollection. Surely, she had not once seen a spec of her true father before, but as any child she of course had one. The girl had never once seen her father, such to the point that she forget she had one at all. It sounds ridiculous but that had been the reality of it.

The thought that he could be lying, never once came to her. Afterall, what benefit could he have from it? Riokou wasn't any spectacular shinobi or important political figure. It all came down to the fact that this Otetsu fellow was indeed telling the truth. 

"I know this may seem like a surprise to you, actually I'm quite sure it is but believe me it took a bit of time to gather the strength for this myself.  I had the best intention to-,:

"It's alright,"

Riokou finally spoke up from within her deep turmoil. She hated to interrupt but she would rather he had not suffered in his own self-blame any further than necessary,

"The fact that my father is right here.....I'm not anger, but at the same time I'm not overjoyed either...forgive me if I'm in such an unreasonable position right now,"

Even Riokou her self had not been sure what feelings to choose from, but she could not attack him for what fate her mother ended up with. That was what she was sure of, after all if there was anyone to blame, it was herself and her mother for the path she herself took. 

"I'm glad to here that, though I won't go as far as to ask for you to call me ''father'', or anything of the sort. But right now, there are more pressing matters at hand,"

The smile that he held for so long, faded away into a small frown as he held a remote in hand. Puzzled by his sudden change in attitude Riokou faced the wide black TV screen ahead of her. Once it turned on, fear crawled underneath her skin, ​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 7, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

_To Meet Her_

_It's just, pretty things are pretty, and I want to live somewhere I can say that
So I've decided without wavering 
It's a little scary, but I won't be defeated anymore
I'll throw it away, the me I hate, I want to meet my future self 
A me I've never seen_

They had just gotten home from the gala. All Yuuko wanted to do was snuggle in her warm bed to sleep until her dreams made what had happened that day appear unreal. Haru was safe, she was safe and they were both back home. To Yuuko, that?s all that mattered. Tora, though, had a different idea though as she stood behind the exhausted genin blow drying her hair after the warm bath she had imposed on the girl.

?I?m actually impressed you chose to fight instead of giving up when Haru went down,? she complimented over the noise. Before, Yuuko would be blushing under the praise?s influence but now?she had lost. She had worked so hard and yet she had lost anyway. 

?If Takashi-kun wasn?t there I would probably have died?maybe I?m not cut out for being a shinobi after all,? she muttered, too afraid to actually say the words clearly out loud. Afraid Tora would judge her and put her out like her papa had done. The older woman said nothing though, she just put away the hair drier and walked out the bathroom?s door.

?Well, are you coming or not?? She asked, not even sparing Yuuko a glance over the shoulder. Out of morbid curiosity the girl got up and followed her to the door of the house, gulping silently and thinking?that was it. She hadn?t cried last time. But, for some reason, she was stronger then, than she was now. She opened her mouth to speak, say something?maybe goodbye but Tora surprised her by opening the door and going out herself forcing Yuuko to run behind if she wanted to find out what was happening.

It was dark outside, the street lamps the only thing shining light on the streets as clouds were covering the moon as usual. It was freezing outside and it didn?t help that she only had her pajamas and slippers on. Of course Tora was worse, walking barefoot and in nothing but a small, old t-shirt and a pair of panties. Normally, Yuuko would have complained about her mentor?s choice of attire to walk outside but it was dark and late. Haru was off crashing on one of his girlfriends? houses and doing heaven knows what. For a moment, it felt like she and sensei were completely alone in Kumogakure. It should feel lonely but?it was oddly comfortable to just walk without a care in the world.

Before she noticed, Yuuko?s feet had carried her into their usual training spot, with the large pond, after Tora and the woman was now standing over water even though it must be freezing. ?T-Tora, what are you doing??

?Get here and fight me.?

Yuuko didn?t understand. Maybe she had heard wrong but?the jounin?s face was dead serious. She wasn?t glaring or mockingly grinning at her, which were her two standard expressions but?she was serious. Had Yuuko ever seen Tora serious before? She took off her slippers and walked over to the water too, it was freezing as she had thought but nothing she couldn?t stand. Fighting however? ?I shouldn?t be fighting yet, the wounds-?

Faster than she could actually tell, Tora punched her, forcing her to dive into the ice cold water. ?T-Tora!? She complained, getting up as soon as she could, when she rose her head to look at the woman, thinking she had gone crazy, she saw something that had her eyes open wide and her mouth fall open. Holding it in her hands as if she was waiting for Yuuko to take it, was The Katana. The blade that had caused the scar Yuuko still wore on her left tight.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 7, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

_To Meet Her_

“I heard you went to the hospital to ask about it after you were discharged, that you even went to the Raikage to ask about it…” Tora commented, looking down as she drew the shining blade out of its sheath. “Do you want it?”

Yuuko rose and held her hand out, reaching to take it before Tora flickered a couple of feet away and returned the katana to its place in the darkness. “What are you waiting for?” Never before in the girl’s life had she ever understood her sensei as much as she did now. Not thinking twice about what was going to happen, she leaped towards the woman, aiming punches and kicks that she consistently avoided. She would’ve liked to not use jutsu but it appears that wasn’t possible. It was strange…fighting with Tora for real. This wasn’t training or play, if it was the woman would be allowing her to hit even a couple of times to get the hang of what she was doing right and what she was doing wrong. 

Water techniques were useless, Tora was a Suiton master, any jutsu Yuuko tried would be used against her. She could only use her Raiton…of which she only possessed one technique. Nevertheless, she had to do this. She wanted…no. She needed that blade. Running towards the woman as she formed the handseals, she unleashed electricity through her fingers and at Tora who swiftly got out of the way. Having already predicted her sensei’s movements she jumped and flickered after the woman.

An outsider wouldn’t have much of an idea of what was going on as much of the fight was done midst spamming the shunshin technique, with Yuuko constantly trying to land hits and constantly missing. It was frustrating really, it was like she was back in Edie’s house, fighting with Meiji. Tora was completely out of reach. Even when she managed to get Tora held with strings and send an electromagnetic murder through those strings to knock her out, Tora disappeared in water, revealing herself as a clone.

Panting and glaring in frustration as the new Tora showed up just a couple of feet away, Yuuko leaped again, ready to restart the battle. She wasn’t at her limit but it was tiring to fight someone that was better than her in every single way. She stopped dead in a mid punch when Tora once more held out the blade for Yuuko who just looked at it this time. “You can take it.”

“I didn’t beat you,” the girl answered, distrustful of her mentor’s words.

“I didn’t say you had to. I just asked you to fight me and then take it.”

Puzzled, Yuuko reached for it and her eyes shone even in the dark when her fingers curled around the handle. It was smooth, strangely luke warm and…powerful. It was odd to be able to touch it like that, see that it was real and not as scary as her nightmares sometimes made it to be. Tora held onto it though, stopping the girl from fully taking the katana as she leaned closer to look into the girl’s eyes, as if searching for something. “I’m curious,” she whispered, her brown eyes large and giddy like a child’s. “Can you see her?”

Frowning, the girl took a step back, bringing the katana with her and, so, her sensei too. What did she mean? It was strange to see Tora so excited about something, somewhat frightening actually. “I can,” the woman continued with the same tone of voice. “I’ve seen her since the day I saw your little ass sitting on one of my class’s tables. I’ve always been wondering…” Stepping impossibly closer, Tora leaned forward to press her forehead against Yuuko’s. It wasn’t scary as much as it was odd really. The gesture was warm and her brown eyes looked as if she was staring at her own sister, making the girl blush madly and widen her eyes as large as her mentor’s. The blade pressed between their bodies. “When is she coming out to play?”

“What…” As swiftly as it had settled, the moment broke and Tora backed a step away, leaving the katana in the girl’s hands.

“Don’t stop now. Don’t give up yet,” Tora murmured before walking past her to start their stroll back to the house. Extending her arms up above her head, stretching hard she said, “I really want to meet her.”

Yuuko’s eyes glistened as a spark flashed inside her mind and she realized. Taking her surprised eyes off her sensei’s back and looking down as she unsheathed the blade, she stared at her reflection in it with wide eyes. 

“To meet _her_…”​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Legendary Rainbow Eel

---​
Ren pondered the questions slowly, scanning his eyes over the entire group. He hadn't been with them for very long yet, but they'd traveled together long enough for the Houki to get a read on them beyond what their reports mentioned. Kisei was decidedly average, slightly strange, but had a few interesting skills and was surprisingly perceptive. Kihiko, in spite of her lazy nonchalance, was similarly sharp and Ren got the feeling at least part of the reason she'd taken the back seat for most of the mission was to see how well he'd do as the squad leader. Takashi, despite an almost pitiful lack of basic combat ability, was a medical shinobi and that in itself was invaluable for just about any team. 

"The mission isn't out of our scope," he finally said, almost rolling his eyes. "We're a team formed from diversely skilled members and, at worst, the only enemies we'll be facing are low level bandits and an eel. We've also got a solid plan to deal with Misty Swamp's genjutsu. The situation isn't too bad."

The Houki paused for a moment, partly to let what he said just sink in and partly for dramatic effect. The afternoon sun shone behind him on the cliff-side, bathing him in a bright golden light that made him a little difficult to look at. If the group didn't know any better, they might have suspected Ren of doing it on purpose. He gave a slightly irritated smirk. 

"With that said, I don't particularly like cons when I'm not the one doing them. Let's pay the old man a visit," the group's designated leader decided.


----------



## Laix (Jan 7, 2015)

*RAIKEN*
 ♕
 _______________________________​  
Raiken was conflicted.

On the one hand, he wanted to just finish Freyja right now. She'd caused them so much trouble over the years and his end goal involves her death anyway, so why not get it over and done with now?

But on the other hand preventing him from seizing this incredibly rare opportunity was the potentially poisonous words bouncing off her diamond tongue. During their five minute chat, she talked about enemies, enemies they may share and enemies he may not see coming. He wanted to say he would shut her up but he wasn't going to. It was one of those instances where you really don't want _to_ listen to someone but can't help but listen to _what_ they're saying.

"Why should I believe you? Why am I even listening?"

"Because you see it too, don't you sugar? You can see what she's like, deep down inside. You just don't want to admit it."

Hitting the nail on the head was Freyja, who effortlessly broke free of the restraints Raiken assumed was going to keep her locked in place. The chains of lightning hadn't even scratched her diamond surface.

"That was fun but I really have to get going. Call me if you want a round two."

"Who is this enemy you speak of? You've told me everything but a name. I need a name."

"I already gave you her name," Was answered with a sarcastic innocence to her tone. Raiken reaffirmed his words however.

"You _know _what I mean."

"Hmm... Okay." 

Freyja approached the tall blonde, letting her cold diamond hand trace along the dusted shoulder of his suit. He didn't flinch but he didn't respond to her touch either, simply following her as she circled his body like a shark in the water.

"I'll let you in on a little hint since you're dead within the next month anyway. They're the reason why your pet is so... so... _unattractive_ in the head. If they hadn't done what they did to her, she wouldn't have such an unattractive ability." 

She stopped, deactivating her diamond defense to become a completely different person, presumably to evade detection while she made her way out of Edie's manor. Freyja went from the super-human of a shady company to a wealthy benefactor from Fuzengakure with minimal effort.

"Haven't you ever compared your gift to her curse? Regeneration, it's such a blessing, a blessing straight from the Valkyrie herself. But her? It's artificial and man-made. They convince themselves their god gave it to them but we know there's only one god in this world."

"Tsk, what an idiot I was for thinking I could get any sort of information out of you. Should've just killed you."

"You've been thinking that this whole time." 

She cocked her head, arms crossed and fiddling with her nails. Freyja was currently a balding, silver-haired fox posed so effeminately it looked satirical. 

"Couldn't do it?"

Raiken paused for a moment seeing she'd caught him out with that troublesome ability of hers. He dug for an answer that wouldn't seem pathetic but decided to go with the raw, honest truth instead.

"Nope, I couldn't. It would've been anti-climatic to end you in some bratty girl's mansion."

"Really? I'd thought meeting my end in the Unmarked's mansion would be quite fitting."

His eyes widened with shock. How on earth did she? Wait, why did he even bother asking? The answer was disgustingly obvious and made him feel beyond stupid.

"Oh, you think I had to read your mind? I don't like going through it and prefer to only do so when I must."

Freyja began to walk away from him, reaching the window of the living room where she stopped. There was a moment of brief silence between the two, where Freyja eyed him from the corner of her wrinkled eyes and Raiken stared coldly at her back, imagining a knife plunging into it.

"Watch your back, sugar ♥"


----------



## Kei (Jan 7, 2015)

_
The Game God's Play
Doughnut Hole_​
Kei didn?t realize that she didn?t want to go to the meeting with Yomi, until she got there and the meeting was canceled because the person that was supposed to be there suddenly canceled. There wasn?t enough weight that left her shoulders, but the small smile that appeared upon her lips made all the difference. So when she went home and got to the door to open her apartment door, she took a deep breath as she unlocked her door and opened it.

?Home.? And almost like it was a sign, her shadow began to bubble, slowly forming into dogs as she turned on the lights. Three dogs formed from her shadow, and as two began to walk around the house, one of them stayed at her side and nudged her hand. Kei didn?t move from the open door, there was still a lot of a thing she had to get used to, but as golden sparkles began to form to her side. She sighed?There was a lot of things she had to get used to.

?Welcome home, how was your day my master?? A man asked as the golden sparkles formed into a man, and then dispersed as he took form. 

Kei turned to the man who smiled at her as if his appearance was completely normal.

?Lucius??​
Lucius smiled as if she told him a funny joke, ?Please come inside, it?s getting cold, and I would hate for you to get a cold.? He said placing his hand on her lower back ushering her in and closing the door behind them. The shadow dogs looked at Lucius before going back to hanging out around the small apartment.  

As the rebuilding of Fuzenkagure got closer and closer to reaching it goal of housing people and getting things back to the way they were. Kei was able to snag a small apartment and for a couple of months she could live rent free, the owner was giving out deals for those who helped out and Kei snagged it as soon as she saw the chance. Though with the shadows taking new forms, and Lucius, Kei felt the small apartment was doing a great injustice for what she need

Kei walked to her couch and dropped almost like a slack of bricks, Lucius followed her and released a sigh.

?My master lacks the refine of a lady.? He complained before getting in front of her and getting down on one knee, he lifted up her right leg and took off her shoe. Kei watched him as she took off her heels, Lucius appeared around his mid-thirties, but the way he held himself made it seem like he was three times that age. ?She even thinks of my age, what a cruel master, a person?s age is something very sensitive.?

Kei smiled as he finished taking off her heels and placing them to the side, ?Your thigh highs.?

Kei lifted up her legs before turning away from him, ?You were there right? What did you think about what Yomi said to me??

Lucius was almost to her thighs, before looking up at her and cocking his head, ?I feel like she was completely right and my master still have a lot to learn.? He explained as placed his fingers at the top and began to pull them down.

?Though, if you wanted me, I could have killed her for you, and then as her student you?ll be the one to succeed her.? ​
Lucius said that as if he was telling her to kill an ant or a bug, but as he looked up at her.  There was something in his face that hinted that he was completely serious.

Kei turned away from him, ?You are taking your jokes too far Luicus, she is my teacher?.?

?She?s a piece in a game that you can easily topple.?​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
The Nakano Manor, Konohagakure

_Emancipation of All: Part VI_

----------​
Yoshitsune waved over towards his peer, now clad in...some sort of armor? Well, to say armor would be inaccurate, it was simply the gauntlets of a suit, huge and clunky on his hands and forearms. He wore them well. "Shougo-san, which one?"

Shougo meditated on the question for a few moments, then gently pushed his spectacles up the bridge of his nose. "I will handle Lin-san," he replied softly, then waved his hand horizontally through the air. "Ah. Here is your protg..."

And then Taneda was next to Yoshitsune.

Yoshitsune squinted down at him, and then frowned, flexing his fingers. The effects of _Joka _had worn off by now, leaving Taneda utterly exhausted and unable to move. Besides that, all the wounds the shadowform had hidden up until that point were now clearly evident. "...you did this, Lin Houki?" the scientist asked, uncharacteristically stern in tone.

Lin smiled back, sass and confidence not thrown off despite the situation she and her partner were dealing with right now. "He did that to himself," came the reply.

Meiji took a step between Lin and Yoshitsune, now wagging a figure. "Now now, Labcoat-san. Keep your eyes on the prize, neh?" Yoshitsune sighed through his nose, took a deep breath, and then looked to Shougo. "Plan C!" he shouted with a start, and kicked off towards Lin!

Shougo gave a quiet nod and rose two hands, still perched atop his lantern. His left slowly moved downwards, while his right hand began to rise in the opposite direction. Yoshitsune felt a strange shift in his body; suddenly feeling lighter and faster, his feet practically gliding across the ground. Lin stepped backwards and moved to counter the charge with her naginata, then... suddenly found her own movements heavy and sluggish. As if she'd been turned to lead.

Yoshitsune's hand shot out to grab at her naginata, a pulse coming from his grip before he felt a sharp tug at his throat, yanking him back. Meiji stood a ways away, hand outstretched, grip clamped tight. He didn't look pleased. Then a nearby guard's katana rose, almost of it's own volition. It shot towards Shougo, and began to lash out with precalculated strikes.

Silently, as if conducting a symphony, the man in the white suit began to move his hands through the air again. The sword neared Shougo's throat, then completely vanished like it was never even there. Another hand gesture, and the katana reappeared roughly ten metres above Meiji, now the size of a small pillar.

Meiji growled roughly, and then side stepped, letting it embed itself in the ground. Then he swung his arm, tossing a handful of needles towards the ceiling, which then arced, seemingly multiplying until there were...

"Two thousand three hundred and seventy four needles," Yoshitsune said as he blinked, raising his arms to simply shrug off the blow. Though the true challenge was moving the bodies of the now encapacitated genin and chuunin. The Hida ducked down to cover Takashi with the needles rattling off of his back harmelessly, but...

The bodies of Edie and Ren were still vulnerable to Meiji's furious assault. Shougo made another random hand gesture, and then Edie was right next to him, then moved to do the same thing to his student.

But Lin had seemingly already done it for him, creating a sizable whirlwind around herself and her brother by rapidly spinning the Colourless December overhead to deflect the incoming needles. Shougo raised an eyebrow at this, extended his right hand and a pure white revolved fell into it.

"Yoshitsune-san. Shall we initiate plan D?"

"When you're ready!" he shouted back, already flying into more strikes at Lin. The Hida wasn't particularly fast, but he had a habit of diving in. His strange gauntlets, though, he used to block the naginata, almost making a note of it.

Shougo leveled the gun onto the Kirigakure shinobi, and shot. There was a distinctive humming sound that rang in place of what should have been a gunshot, and then a narrow beam of pure white chakra lanced out.

Meiji tucked and rolled without thinking about it, though wasn't used to moving in that way so quickly after an attack. The shot scorched his back as he moved in midair, and fell down, wincing.

The scientist's eyebrows raised again at this development. "Curious. Your telekinesis seems to be more limited than I thought," he commented, then discarded the revolver. "Then let's try this instead. What was the formula again..." Meiji could hear him mutter, as his hands began to rapidly move again.

Then he felt it. Warm light shining down on him, emitted from fifteen pearls of chakra all dangling across the ceiling. Lin, parrying away yet another lunge from Yoshitsune, looked over and then at Shougo. "Hey, that's my jutsu!"

Shougo exchanged the glance with the Houki exile. "I took the liberty of improving upon it," he said simply, then clapped his hands and down came fifteen separate beams.

Meiji gave a hoarse shout as he shuffled through hand signs, a bright flash of light blossoming forth around him as the fifteen chakra pearls struck down...

And hit a _barrier _of pure chakra in turn, shattering it from the impact, but leaving the Mist ninja unharmed. "Give me some credit," he muttered, and then began to fly towards Shougo directly, propelling himself with his jutsu. Yoshitsune meanwhile abandoned his attack on Lin to pressure Meiji directly...

"I'm ready now," Shougo announced.

And then Lin was upon him, using the breather given by Yoshitsune's attention being diverted elsewhere to attack the conductor himself. Lightning flowed from her feet, propelling her forward until she was immediately in front of Shougo. "No you're not," she said, and then swung her naginata across him.

The image fizzled out like a watery mirage, revealing the real Shougo floating atop another lantern roughly ten metres to the right. "Yes, I am," he replied simply, then clapped at his hands again.

The ground around Meiji shifted, shifting to a liquid for a moment before wrapping around his ankles and becoming solid again. "I believe you can take care of the rest now, Yoshitsune-san," he said idly, turning towards Lin.

Meiji's hands were a whirlwind of motion as he tore at Yoshitsune's hide with telekinetic slashes, though the cuts were a great deal shallower than he knew they should be. His eyes widened as the scientist then lunged for one final punch to his face, rocking his body backwards in time to dodge. For the telekinetic, being immobilized was not as great a deterrent as one would think. And as the Hida surged over him, landed, rolled and came to pop back up, he paused. Meiji had a sly grin on his face, wagging his finger as he had before. "Now now," he murmured, though out of breath. A katana hung over Taneda's throat, the Kirigakure nin dictating its motion with his index finger. "You had me in a scare for a second or two just then! Really, you did. But you'll have to down now, or your actions will spell the end of your student."

Yoshitsune stared back, almost unbelieving at first. The Hida were renowned for their skill in taijutsu, though that certainly wasn't his strong point as a ninja. They had fighting styles they passed down from generation to generation, and some of the elder members were weapons masters in their own rights. But those could be taught to anyone. And with enough effort, it could be _mastered _by anyone. So what exactly set them apart?

What made the blood of the Hida unique to any other Clan in Konoha, was their berserk button. When ignited, without fail, any Hida would fly into a deadly rage, and gain some sort of combat advantage. It could be throwing objects with uncanny precision when the rules of your household were not recognized, or gaining the ability to pursue any prey should someone insult your intelligence. The reasons for their rage being ignited were as varied as the physical boons they would gain, but most had learned to fear or at least take note of this important fact regarding the Clan.

But ever since he was a boy, Yoshitsune had never once displayed a berserk button as his clanmates had. Indeed, he'd always appeared to be an outcaste in the Clan, despite being the Head's oldest son. But no matter how he was teased, prodded, bullied, or pushed around by his fellow Hida, he had never once given a thought to losing his mind to that rage. He was tall and lanky, unlike most others of the Clan who sported bald heads, compact, stocky builds, and a great deal of endurance.

Yoshi blinked, a funny smile creeping up on his features. "...are you...are you." He almost laughed. Most people didn't know this small, insignificant fact, perhaps 3 total in the world, the least of all Taneda. Shougo, Yoshitsune himself, and the Head of the Hida Clan. There were times where the Senju doubted just how badly Yoshitsune truly wanted him as a student, or how much he cared for his well being. He doubted, at times, if he was simply another experiment, but there was one central fact that he did not know about his sensei that would always dispel those theories.

Hida Yoshitsune had never known what his berserk button was before the day he'd met Taneda. And there were no words then, as for the first time in his life, Yoshitsune of the Hida Clan unleashed his Clan's bloodline.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 8, 2015)

_*Rosuto VS Zell*_
_The Emancipation of One_​
The grit of his teeth tightened. Zell witnessing such power unfold had left him in awe, Rosuto, leaped over Kirisaki, both his double-edge knife and kunai, at hand, his feet glided him across the boundary between their two bodies. Rosuto leaped, sprung his body into a vertical twist. The gusts forming with each spin his body executed. Like a rapid tornado, Zell, shifted his posture, and turned into a spin, evading with sharp ease, but as soon as Rosuto's foot me the earth, he utilized the inertia, his foot dragged on the earth with a cycle sweep, turn on into a spiral and met his temple with a roundhouse that threw him across the field.  

Rosuto didn't hesitate, his feet once more, utilizing the dancing winds, propelled himself upon the sky's void. His power emanating from each stroke, the white outline of flame exuding from his being crossed through the darkness, illuminating his very self upon the anger that guided his body on a swirl of maddening fury. Pulling a scroll, Rosuto threw it's piece upon the air, high above Zell's location. Soon upon a poof of smoke, the sky began to rain a myriad of kunai, however, they merely fell, Rosuto closing, hand begun to sprung a dance of swing and slices, his body protruding the flair and violence of a man who had just discovered his calling. 

Turning, leaping, swinging, slicing. His two blade that were at hand crossed at a rapid pace, slicing not only, but twirling while it impacted the incoming kunai, turning their posture upon clash, and throwing with the air of another swing. Zell trembled at the sight of such ferocity. All these non touched the ground, evading, turning, swinging, leaping. Their bodies synced under the strangest aura, but, Rosuto had delved deep to a self that had exuded through the power emanated from the unknown. A soul which now bared another. The flaming light that would eradicate his target, and the eyes that witnessed it all. 

Zell leaped out the zone of trouble, Rosuto began to furiously, turning, swing kick, whip his feet and legs, turn and propel. The kunai that fell were not headed towards Zell with prejudice. He tried to evade, but with his movement, the Kunai's force had pushed him, and tied him into the wall. They were never directed towards him. They were thrown so if he moved, he would be pinned into the wall. And easy target. Rosuto's hand began to emanate the strength of prior battles. The truth of his sound, the kinetic prowess that guided his path of the longest of time. 

Within mere seconds. The lion's combo exploded. 

His hand pounded his stomach. The wall behind him cracked, his fist combo'd upwards, with each other his, the kinectic force released to add to the power. Connecting each and every hit, the suit dousing in the blood of the target. The final hit. A kick, that lodged the target into the stone. His head dropped. His strength had begun to lose itself into the obscure. Rosuto turned, assuming his job had ended. His feet guided him towards Kirisaki, his movements slowed. His aura radiated with white malice. A spear of light rose above them. Pointing towards Kirisaki's heart. 

It will finally end. 

Zell mind... It begun to swirl under the worthlessness of his attempts. His teeth gritted as he could merely witness the spectacle ensue before him. He would witness not only his father perish, but also his friend as well. His pain grew, but as he began to pull himself from the wall a power grew within him. His chakra, demonstrating a resolution never before witnessed began to grow. Began to demonstrate a green outline much like Rosuto. In a flame with threatened to destroy a world he wasn't prepared to accept. The reality he wanted to shape was not one which he would die, was not one where Kirisaki would perish. It was one where he could sit with his father, where the world would be rid of every madman like his. Rosuto eye turned, witnessing a immense amount of power emanate from him. 

KUMO NI NOBORU!
(Ascend To The Clouds)​
From the existence that birthed his power, the outline of darkened lime brewed intensely across his flesh, his body, as in on an instance had swiftly closed the gap between him and Rosuto, meeting his temple with a clean roundhouse, turning, hand on ground he pulled power to a turn which grappled the back of his head using the bend of his leg. Smashing upon the earth, Zell posed himself about, slamming his foot into Ross's arms. A swarm of fist meeting his body, Rosuto a mere prisoner to the ensemble of strikes that threatened to lose his consciousness. 

The darkened abomination of a Sharingan roar, the light began to surge across him as well, forming the spear aiming as the head of the awakened Zell. A power not know to him. A calling of which brought hope to the battle. Evading, another two spear came with speed, turning and shifted upon the air. Zell evading with a flair so prevalent, the wind became his ally, the night his light, the flames his guide. Rosuto brought himself into a stance. Lifting himself up the floor with a swift push. Their bodies roared.

Zell and Rosuto, at a par, their feet lunged at the other, turning and colliding one more, anchoring the other, their feet brought down to a stop, adjusting, now at close proximity. Their hands brought to their bodies, intercepted, one fist flying across with gusted fury, the other and arm blocking it's path, the left intercepting, the right striking. Their movements pounding the very fabric of power, pulses of energy exuding. Contesting the other, their strength displayed perfectly. Their feet exchanged a blow erupting, the earth shattering. The flames engulfing the stage. Their bodies utilizing such to preform their powers. Like a magnet it followed, traced their greatness. Adding to their flair, it as if they controlled fire, and extension of their own practice. 

Zellous, ducked, pivoted, rose and dropped. The ball of his foot meeting the skull, Rosuto, lowered, swept and turned lifting Zell of his feet. The flames followed, layering their prowess. Layering their greatness. The Monster and The Hero. The Roaring resolution of both. Zell evaded masterfully despite the slight breach separating their powers, Rosuto engaged skillfully. Their magnificence of battle roared. Turning, their feet swept, meeting the others heel in a halt, the inertia built brought their waist to turn, pounding upon each other fist. A bombing of power exuded upon collision, extinguishing flames upon close proximity. 

Their bodies flew toward the distance once more. Their breath becoming heavy. Their eyes locked at each other. Their thoughts poisoned by the emanating hate for each other, once more upon rushing the other, however this time. Rosuto had brought his weapon, lifting, turning, his hand shifted at at the last second slamming the back of his foot upon the bend of his legs, twirling to the front, a knee of the chin, and a final turn to kick Zell way from his distance. Rosuto trained his eye upon his target, beginning to met Zell with another myriad, his feet landing, Zell retaliating to be met with a counter, his metallic limb liberally taking advantage of Zell staggered movements. Pushing him further into the distance. Leaping across the air. Rosuto now focused on Kirisaki. Lifting her to her feet, picking up the residual kunai on the floor, pinning her to the wall beyond. He reached out with a swing .


"NO!"​
_*SHINKT​*_


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2015)

*SNIKT*

The ripping of flesh, muscle, and sinew made a truly stomach turning resonance. Even without the visual it was sickening as you could hear the tearing and hacking of the skin as the blade sawed through. Searing pain caused an ear splitting howl of anguish to escape the captivity of a resilient heart. There was no mask by which this white hot pain could be contained, it was an eye widening visual as my arm just dangled lifelessly as a tiny thread of sinew remained connecting to my still intact shoulder. A crimson eruption of plasma erupted from the wound, painting the ground red. There was nothing else I could do to protect her, it was the only way and yet I couldn't stop screaming in pain. It was like nothing I had ever felt, the pain of my dominant arm being separated from me. I could feel it go dead the minute the steel began to rip through it and it was having that necrotic ruination dangling so freely by the most minute piece of flesh that made it that much worse. His sword was unable to cut any further into me, the tension of what use to be my arm had managed to stop the blade to a point. My tear ducts started to open, it just hurt so fucking bad to look there, I couldn't fight back the tears, I just wasn't strong enough. 

My vision began to deteriorate as rivulets of starry light filled my eyes. Everything went white and I began to hear voices in my head...

_I told you to get the girls and run. Not only did you come back, but you came in trying to play hero, yet again, and almost got flattened. If Akane hadnt been here you would be dead. I understand that the kind of man youre becoming is one who puts the needs of others in front of himself, but part of that is realizing that some of us care about you. If you died trying to help me, well you obviously never considered how it would make me feel..."

"You're young, stupid, and angry so I'm going to forgive your callousness. I know you are a good person Zellous Kazama; you will risk life and limb to do the right thing. It's who you are; it's who your mother raised you to be. When good people do not act many more innocents die."_

I snapped back to reality, the boy who had maimed and crippled my still stood there his sword withdrawn from my dismembered arm. Water ran down my eyes soaking my bloodstained face as I was still wrapped in the soulless embrace of agony. I lashed out trying to throw an elbow at Rosuto, but the air of the movement caused my arm to slap against my body as the exposed nerve ending burned with white hot intensity. I instantly crumbled as Rosuto simply backed away out of the range of my feeble attack. I was utterly pathetic...

"You can't do this, you can't kill them! You want to hurt Natsu and make him pay for his sins? Take me instead and leave Kirisaki out of it. She isn't apart of this, it doesn't have to be this way!"

My throat ran dry and my voice was hoarse. There was nothing I could do except reason with him. I wanted to be with my family, I wanted to go to a place I knew could only exist on another place, I wanted my crummy shit life as the bullied little coward of Spoon Island. Before Konoha, before Jericho and Tenshi, before those maniacs in that alabaster hell, before Satoshi, before Natsu told me he was my father where I never met any of them, not even the good ones. I wanted to go back... if he would just do this I could go back.

"Kill me! If you kill me then no one else has to die! If this is about revenge then it should be me!" 

I forced myself back to my feet ignoring the chains of paroxysm that sought to hold me down, begging, pleading, trying my best to reason with him. All the while he stood there unresponsive, his cursed eyes dead pools pf emotion.

"I...." He began to speak but the words didn't come out as the wind deposited a familiar sound to my ears...

*TWISH WOOSH
TWISH WOOSH*

Two arrows of light cut through the air causing the Sharingan wielder spin out of the way of the first and use his sword to parry the other. We both turned our heads to the origin of the intrusion, standing their was a familiar white haired boy in a mask with a bow drawn. 

Hisashi Fujibayashi... one of the good ones. 

Seeing that his first two didn't work the young archer pulled back further on the bow, a red spark forming in the vacant space between twine and bow. I could hear it cackle before it materialized into a crimson arrow.

*TWISH WOOSH*

The arrow headed straight for the scumbag piece of shit who had taken my arm from me, but at the last moment it curved to the left away from me but still a few meters from the enemy...

*BOOM*

I was out of the blast radius but the explosion's shockwave knocked me back, I didn't see what happened to my attacker but I was caught in midair, my feet dangling as I felt a pull on what was left of my dress shirt. I looked to see who was holding me only to be greeted by one of the last people I would expect.

"That suit looked expensive..." That was all he could offer in a moment like this? No, his tone was much different from how I had known it to be, his voice had much more gravel and venom to it, it wasn't a disinterested or nonchalant cadence it was anger. "You there, little Fujibayashi, tend to Zellous and Ms.Shinko over there while I have a chat with our friend over here." My rescuer placed me softly on the ground nearby Kirisaki as he beckoned Hisashi. His back was to me now and I could see the Uchiha crest emblazoned on denim, that sealed it for me, this was no illusion he was here. Somehow despite my injury and blood loss I still had the strength to speak.

"This doesn't change anything, Jericho."

"No it doesn't now does it bub. At least you have the rest of your life to hate me."

With that Hisashi reached us and Jericho walked off toward Rosuto.

*Jericho*

"Do you know who I am, boy?"

The world's greatest detective began to circle the young Ivery with the predatory malice of a crossed lion. The sound of blades rending flesh echoed through the air as three blades popped from betwixt the knuckles of both his hands. The blades glistened in the pale moon light, they reeked of odorous death having claimed the lines of many. They were to be the harbingers of Rosuto's demise.

"Do you know what you have punk!? Those eyes of yours are an abomination that are not of this world, they are the eyes that would hope to undo 150 years of progress and you who does not even hold a drop of Uchiha blood possesses them."

Their was a feral growl to his words as he continued to walk toward Rosuto who had fallen into a backpedal. The lost soul could feel the killing intent of the beast before him, it was on par with the worst that he had ever experienced. Rosuto was not a simpleton, his death match with Zell and Kirisaki had taken too much of a toll on him to even consider fighting the mulleted man in front of him fairly.

"You are a stupid young idealist punk who thinks he knows what's best for the world despite being in it for such a short time. You know nothing and you are in over your head, this is not a game boy! What you have put into motion tonight, what you took from that place..." His words conjured pictures of outrage and trepidation to mind. The metal clawed berserker wanted to obviously kill Rosuto but at the same juncture he wanted him to understand his crimes. Jericho wanted this child to know why he had to die. "You have no idea what that place is do ya? That all things kept in that place should never leave its infinite walls! That power of your comes at terrible price not for yourself but for the rest of the world."Jericho's body filled with the tension of battle as he bent his knees and prepared to attack.

"You tried to kill my scum bag brother and my nephew, that's family and I can't forgive ya for that bub. That's not why I'm going to kill ya though, you have committed one of the greatest taboos of this world. You can't exist anymore bub!!!"

*BOOM*

With a single bound there is a mass upheaval of earth in every cardinal direction, this assault on the sound barrier is almost reminiscent of a meteor strike in its collateral damage as the ground was pulverized by pure speed. Jericho's movements were so quick, so torrid, that the young renegade didn't even have the chance to twitch...​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2015)

*CLANK*

A bravura barrier rebuffed the metallic deliverance saving the life of Rosuto. With a wild howl the steel clawed assassin hacked and clawed with the steadfast determination of a rabid wolverine, not stopping, but no matter what he did he could not puncture through the cloud wall.

"Are you done yet, big brother?"

The emanator of that patronizing queue as well as the barrier touched down upon the disheveled Nakano court grounds. He had many names, some called him The Master of the Sharingan, his family and friends knew him as Uchiha Rakiyo, but most knew him as the Hokage. 

"What are you doing, Rakiyo!?"

"I'm taking the steps for a better world, brother. I understand your anger with young Rosuto but I can not allow you to harm him, he is far to valuable to the future. You see as Lin Houki and Meiji, the "Blinking Eye of Chaos", have served the purpose of illuminating the future for Ren Houki and Taneda Senju, so too has young Zellous for Rosuto."

Rakiyo said it with the clinical detachment of a surgeon, his enigmatic words cutting like knives through Jericho as the startling truth set in. He had allowed the events of the Gala to play out for what he deemed to be the "future". The people who died and fought here tonight were chess pieces on a board for Rakiyo to achieve his own ends. The Detective took a step backward awestruck by the callous and calculated actions of his brother. In this moment he didn't know what to think.

"It is highly regrettable what has become of that young man, I can see how his awkward charisma and rambunctious determination are charming. I do sincerely want him to get justice for his family and loved ones... As much as I detest the actions of this boy I can not allow your thirst for vengeance to be satiated. For the sake of a better tomorrow I will not allow you to kill Ivery Rosuto. As the Hokage of the Hidden Leaf I order you, a citizen and special investigator in my employ to stand down or face the consequences."

The winds began to whistle as they picked up in velocity, the smog wall protecting Rosuto thickened as two orbs of brume gathered in the Hokage's hands.

"Rosuto please run back to whomever it is you serve. Let them know I will find them and end them when the rules allow me to."

Not one to look a gift horse in the mouth the battered and bloodied Rosuto took off, running as fast and as far as his legs with take him. Leaving the Hokage and his older brother to their own devices.

"I need you to trust in me, Jericho. You know I wouldn't do this unless it was the only way. I don't want to fight you big brother but so many people have sacrificed so much."

*With Zell*

"Bro this is bad, I don't think she's going to make it and your arm... If I don't heal it now then...well you can see where I'm going with this."

"Is there a chance you can save her?"

"Well yea I'm a medical genius but I can't be in two places at once."

Zell looked his best friend in the eye having come to his decision the instant he knew Kirisaki could be saved. For someone like him as long as there was a glimmer of hope it didn't matter he would make the same decision again.

"Hand me something sharp."

Hisashi looked at him with a raised brow as Zell outstretched his hand.

"JUST DO IT!"

Relenting Hisashi handed him a kunai and walked about ten feet over toward Kirisaki with his back turned to Zell. He stopped for a moment and looked back at his friend.

"You're a good dude, a reckless idiot but a good dude. I wish I could do more for you. I'm sorry."

"It's ok, make it up to me by saving her. She's a really good friend of mine. I care a lot about her."

With that Hisashi went to work leaving Zell to himself. The argent haired teenager thought back on everything that had happened to up to this moment, not just the misery, but the good times as well. Zellous Kazama had wanted to die before and the possibility of that death still existed but for one more moment he could do something heroic for someone else and that made him smile.

Bringing the kunai to what was left of his mutilated arm he took a deep breath pressing the knife's edge to the torn patch of skin that still connected it just at the point just before the shoulder. The cold steel of the blade sent a shiver down his spine as he gritted his teeth. The Hound of Justice summoned the last vestiges of his strength and pulled back with as much velocity and force as his broken body could muster. 

"HWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOO"

Rending and ripping through the remaining fibers of his flesh he let out one last mighty howl into the pale moonlight.










​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 8, 2015)

[W O R K O U T Code]​<"Let It Burn">
-Strength Training-

"Is this really necessary?"

"For me, it is,"

Two voices, belonging to me and Yubel, exchanged words inside the well-sized complex. I flicked the lights on to unveil the gym consisting of my several training equipment, including dumbbells, monkey bars, treadmills etc. There wasn't much odd here except for the fact that it was dead a night, meaning, closed hours. 

"I didn't know it was like you to break into a place just for a bit of exercise,"

"Get real, the gym owner feels indebted to me for a favor, so he lent me keys to use whenever I like,"

I twirled the twin set of keys between my fingers before slipping into into my pocket. I don't prefer to make use of what others think they owe me, but I had to admit that this was simply too much of a benefit to pass up. It was a bit pathetic but I preferred to come here alone instead of being eyed every now and then by others. 

The topic today would be to work a bit on my muscles, as I thought to have been lacking a bit in that area lately. Instead of moving straight to the weights, I warmed myself up a bit warming up. After tossing my hoodie onto a near by pole, I spread my legs as far as possible. My right arms reached for the tips of my left toe for several seconds, once done, I transitioned  my right arm behind me and pulled my left towards my right foot. Once done stretching and fireing up my legs and arms, I firmly griped my hips and bent my back near the point of breaking.

Alright now we really get started, my hands rest on the blue floor mat below, meeting at the thumb tips. Their position located exactly parallel to chest. Once aligned, my toes elevated my knees from the ground and I slowly began executing diamond push-ups. One after another, I bent ant then straightened my arms. The series of pushes and drops becoming faster as I moved on.

I inhaled and exhaled swiftly with every action I made, timing my mind and body perfectly in-sync with each other. Once the movements became second nature to me, paused for a moment and used my strength to lift myself into the air. Quite literally I was standing on my hands and soon after started began dropping and pushing as before. As I watch the floor zoom in and zoom out, the burning in my biceps expands. This isn't a bad thing, the opposite actually, the burn gives me a sense of satisfaction. 

That part being accomplished, I rotated my center of gravity and flipped to my feet. ​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 8, 2015)

[W O R K O U T Code]​<"Let It Burn">
-Strength Training(Part 2)-

The next work out had to do with pull ups, which were simply right next to me as I got up. A small break doesn't come to mind as my stamina can handle far more than that. I hope off my feet and grab the bar that's a few feet above my head. It doesn't take long for me to get started by shifting my body upward with a reverse grip on the handles. To add onto the exercise, my knees are bent for an extra burn on my legs. 

With every pull, my chin reaches high and above the bar. My strength doesn't dare budge from it's highest peek. My pace maintains consistency without the thought of counting my pull ups, like before with the push ups. As I feel that it's only a limiter on me physically and psychologically. The best plan is to keep going until you actually feel you've made some progress. 

Once satisfied, I release my grip and land on the mat. I only wait momentarily to shake off the pain in my fingers before stepping into the section of my training. It was the very traditional form of strength training that had gone on for years, weight lifting. Before starting, I added the necessary amount of weights to the dual ends of the bar. Of course, the weights I added on weren't childsplay. This exercise should prove more formidable than the last and that's exactly what I hoped for.

I gladly rested back on the blue matted bench and grabbed the barbell. As expected,  the weights were almost enough to collapse on me, but once I centered my strength correctly, it wasn't to much of a problem. I let it descend to my chest before raising it back up and lowering it yet again. This replay of lifting and lowering causes pain to heat up across my chest and spread to my arms, shoulders and biceps. I continue on though without a hint of strength lacking on my part. Sweat builds underneath my grips of the steel rough bar as time passes.

Eventually, my power does indeed begin to waver under the pressure. I'm not sure how many reps I've done but it's very high enough to stagger me. The speed of my presses slowing down is obvious. Only....just...three....more...and finally....there! I give a deep breath after moving the barbell back onto it's slot.

"I have to say, that was a bit boring, Riokou,"

"Shut up Yubel, training is an important part the profession we shinobi live through. It isn't very exciting but we do what we have to do if we want to get stronger and survive. Now,...."

Sweat dripped from my forehead but my balance kept hold. The stains on my shirt, boxers and even my hair were noticeable. Even if I wasn't the most 'girly' of females, I too felt a sense of disgust. Yet, as I retrieved my hoodie and turned off the lights, I did indeed have some feeling of accomplishment after all of that.


"I'm going to take a shower and get a smoothie..," ​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 8, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*

_Suiton: Mizu Tatsumaki no Jutsu_

?C?mon, get up,? Tora ordered, getting up herself and walking to her position once more. Yuuko frowned but she got up to, to disobey one of her sensei?s order?s meant certain death. But they had just finished discussing Mizumuchi?s technique, the girl was even liking the break. ?Don?t show me that face unless you want a black eye and bruises to match,? and Yuuko automatically stood up straight with wide, slightly frightened eyes. ?Good, now I have a couple more jutsu I want to teach you today. Don?t complain about being tired, you?ve done zero to nothing today.?

Nothing? She had to be joking, hadn?t the past hour counted for anything? Apparently not in Tora?s opinion?Yuuko sighed and just stood up straight, there was no point in arguing. It wasn?t as if she was actually that tired but learning multiple jutsu in one day was a pull on her chakra reserves. ?I know what you?re thinking but it?s about time we start pushing you to your limit to see if we can stretch those limits. This one?s quite simple so stop daydreaming about Haru for a second and pay attention.?

Yuuko did a double take. What? No, she wouldn?t answer, it was most probably a trap. Instead she focused on what seals her sensei was forming with her hands. ?Got those?? Tora asked and she nodded, they were fairly simple. Ram, Horse and Bird. Hand Seals was, for Yuuko, probably one of the easiest parts about learning a jutsu. She had already seen plenty of other kids have trouble with their seals but she couldn?t really understand what was the big problem. It was just memorizing and memorizing was easy.

Clearing her mind of any extra futile thoughts, she watched as Tora slowly demonstrated the jutsu for her pupil to see each step. ?Suiton: Mizu Tatsumaki,? she chanted as her chakra slowly modeled the water from the large pond into a huge tornado that slowly twirled in place until she had it dissolve again. ?This one?s a useful technique, you can also use it to defend yourself like with the water prison. It actually works pretty much the same but with less chakra and needed water, go on, try it. It should be simple even for someone with your level of intelligence.?

Mentally waving her sensei?s words away with an imaginary giant fan, Yuuko set to work, repeating the hand seals and doing exactly as Tora had done. ?You idiot,? the woman shouted behind her. ?Do you think a tornado of that size or speed will do anything against an enemy? Put more oomph into it bitch!?

?Oomph? What?s that?? The girl dared to ask frowning. Her answer came in the form of a kick in the butt that sent her diving into the pond with the little fishes. She rose a thumb up in the air to signal defeat and understanding and rose to actually get serious about practicing. It really wasn?t that hard. She just had to put more _oomph_ into the technique. ​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 8, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Aftermath
_____________________________

My eyes opened to a blinding light, one that felt heavy but pleasant. My head stirred on the soft canvas that lay below, but I couldn't help but wonder where I was or what I was doing here. All memories were foreign to me as I tried to recollect what I had been doing. The blinding light wasn't letting up, but at the same time I felt like it was limited, like I was overcome by darkness. That is when it hit me, I was at the Nakano manor, and I challenged Rosuto, and lost horribly. What happened? Did I die? Did Zell beat him, or did he lose? If so, did he survive? These questions swirled around in my head until the blinding light ceased. 

The first thing I noticed was the white cotton bed I was laying in, as the sound of a medical machine beeping every few seconds. As I looked around the room a throbing pain occurred in my head but I chose to ignore it. I looked down at my clothes and noticed I wasn't wearing my gala dress anymore, I had instead been changed into what looked like a long blue patient gown. I couldn't confirm because of the blankets over my body but I was sure that was the case. I moved my right arm a little but refrained from doing so with my left, as an IV was stuck inside my anticubital. I lifted my body, trying to wrestle out of the blankets, but in shot an intense pain. I decided I wasn't going anywhere for a little while, laying back down.

It was like looking into an alternative universe. I looked at myself in the mirror across from my bed and I didn't recognize myself. I appeared fine for the most part, but the gut wrenching detail that stuck out to me was my left eye. I brought my hand up to my eye and like I thought, I couldn't see anything. The image I saw was absolutely gruesome, my eye was fractured in half, barley mangled together by some faux healing. I finally realized this was what was causing me pain. I closed my left eye lid and now examined my scar. The scar over my eye lid was far less gruesome, seeming thinner and only a separation of color. 

I hated this. This eye was a symbol of what this world creates; Rosuto was sucked up in it, wanting to create a better world out of killing others. Was that really the answer to all of this? To stop violence with bigger acts of violence? It's hard to judge; even though I feel like I know Rosuto, I know almost nothing about him. I missed the friend that I use to have, but I didn't want to see Rosuto run around free after all the chaos he has created. Maybe Akaya was right, maybe he should have been put down before he caused any of this.

I'm so hypocritical aren't I? I'm always judging every single person out there for this exact line of thinking, but maybe it's because I'm just a fool. Can we really survive in this world without killing anyone, or is that what we've been forced to accept? Are some people just too dangerous to ever be given a second chance, do we need to break past that boundary and take out the threats that encompass our world? That might be right, my way of thinking is too idealistic. That isn't how our world works.

On that same line of thinking, brought me back to Zell. He's stepped up for me so many times and yet I feel this bitterness about him. Why? Because he wanted to protect this world we live in? I had no way of knowing it back then but he was right, right to allow Satoshi to die. People like him, no matter how hard they try, they can't change. Not enough. They've caused enough suffering, and if they're on deaths door we shouldn't prevent it. That's what this world has forced me to accept.

Now all I feel for Zell is regret. Why should a man like that risk his life for me? After all the doubt and disdain I held for him, he still came back and saved me. He had no reason other than the fact that he's a caring guy. Despite all that happened he saw me as a friend, and I was blind to that. Given that I was alive right now though I held hope that he was alive, he had to be. He might have been a little weak willed when I first met him, but he really toughened up. He was a hero.

I could say almost the opposite for Rosuto. My most fond memories of Rosuto are when I first met him, and then when he saved me from that Missing Nin. He then carried me on his back ten miles, back then no one selflessly put themselves on the line for a stranger, much less me. I always got the short end of the stick so i was surprised when he did that. The next time I saw him was when he was on the brink of death from Akaya, he opposed our mission but I didn't care. He was my friend, my savior, someone I could look towards.

I could tell the shift occurring when I met him next in Sunagakure though. I learned he had killed Setsuko the way how he treated Raiken was straining, but I looked past it at the time. Although I should have known, he changed. Whatever happened that night, at Eien Machi, it made him someone else. He's deluded himself into thinking he's doing this for the future but there's no way he can do this by himself, he can't hold the entire world on his shoulders. Then after what happened last night, there's really no point of return for him.

As I was off in thought a women with short blonde hair and nurse clothes walked by my room. As she was casually walking by she caught me sitting up with the corner of her eye, and almost shocked, she turned to me and rushed into my room. Her sudden movement startled me but I honestly should have seen it coming. Whatever thoughts were in my head had vanished, as I finally saw another human being after what seemed like an eternity.

"This is a shock, you'd been out for so long I thought you'd never wake up."

"What are you talking about? How long have I been out for?"

"Well, you were administrated five days ago, if that gives you an answer."

I've been out for five days? I'd believe it but so much must have happened. I wondered if anyone even cared; maybe Raiken was still angry with me. It was stupid. I shook my head, no, someone must have seen who took me in.

"Wait, who brought me here? Was it a boy with silver hair around my age?"

The nurse seemed to be taken back by my words, but with a soft smile she replied:

"Well, now that you mention it, a white haired boy did bring you in. He said that he had patched you all up and that you'd survive for the time being, but requested that we look after you for the remainder of the time. He seemed pressed for time but it's clear that he was quite skilled with his medical ninjutsu. I'm sure your eye looked a lot worse before he patched it up."

Her words sort of put me down, not only because of the eye comment, but because of the boy she described. Besides the hair, it sounded nothing like Zell. I don't think I've ever seen Zell use medical ninjutsu, as it would have been a great ability to utilize after the fight with Satoshi. Unless he inherited it somehow recently because he's a Nakano, I doubt it. Besides, how could Zell go from zero to masterful in a short time? It made me a little depressed to realize that it probably wasn't Zell who brought me in. That just made me wonder if he's okay. I could notice that the nurse had seen my solemn facial expression, as she refuted her previous statement rather quickly. 

"I'm sorry, I shouldn't have brought that up."

"No...no, it's...fine."

A silence entered the room as all thoughts vacated my head. What was I going to do? What choices did I have remaining? It's obvious this nurse knew nothing else about the situation so I thought I'd leave it as it is. Before anything else could be exchanged the nurse appeared alarmed before announcing:

"Oh sorry, I forgot I need to tell someone that you've woken up!"

She ran out of the room, almost as if she was in fear of not telling this person fast enough. Who could it be, Raiken? Zell? Raiken might have been upset with me, but with my life on the line he'd get over our stupid spat, right? Zell, I don't know if he'd visit me, but he obviously cares about me in some aspect. Then again, I don't know if he's even worse for ware; maybe he can't even more or maybe even worse...No I couldn't assume the worst, there was no basis to form that on. Zell was strong, he could beat Rosuto, I trusted him on that. My concentration was broken when I could hear footsteps coming down the hallway.
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 8, 2015)

*RAIKEN*
 ♕
_______________________________​ 
The door to REMNANT's discreet hideout swings open and first enters Lily, ushering in Raiken behind her. In his arms bridal-style was Edie Nakano, unconscious and still wearing the tattered clothes from her celebratory gala. Moments after leaving Freyja, Lily finally arrived at the mansion littered with ruins of the excellence it once was and assisted Raiken in collecting the Unmarked. He wanted to stay behind and look for Kirisaki but she pressed on, insisting this was more important and remarking that Kirisaki was _"immortal anyway"_. 

Even though getting Edie to Saya was his priority, his mind was hung up on his girlfriend's well-being. But, as Lily said, her immortality helped soothe his worries. For now he had to focus.

Upon hearing them enter, Saya peaked up from behind a sofa where she was sat on the floor, typing away on her computer. Standing up, she brushed the clutter off the coffee table and directed Raiken to lay the heiress down on the table.

"How is she unconscious?"

"I don't know. I was hoping you'd be able to figure that out," Raiken answered honestly. He wiped the sweat from his brow before deciding to ditch the excess, taking off his uncomfortable blazer and discarding it aside.

"It appears she's had a seizure induced judging by the stains around her mouth. I just hope that it hasn't caused any lasting brain damage."

"Can the Unmarked even suffer from brain damage?" Lily questioned the limits of Edie's almost mythical, undiscovered power but there was no definite answer, not even from the genius of the group.

"I guess we'll find out."

Saya rolled up the sleeves of her white lab coat and placed her open palms against Edie's temples. She shut her eyes and began to carefully channel her chakra with more precision and delicacy than a medical ninja. By utilizing her detailed knowledge of the human brain and the bloodline that grants Edie, Raiken and the others their regenerative powers, Saya aimed to wake her out of what may be a coma. 

"I suspect Edie's body may have placed her under a coma to repair any damage that could've been sustained. This probably would've killed a normal human, perhaps even _you_."

"She's survived a lot. Kirisaki mentioned she's been shot in the head before."

The Yamanaka glanced up with a look of surprise on her face.

"Really? Is she sure? Where did she hear that from?"

"I don't know, she said she overheard Edie telling Alisa not long after the Chūnin Exams. It was something like-"

"'Edie believed she had been taken to a white room where she met her mother'. That's interesting, very interesting..."

"You really need to stop doing that," He muttered, referencing Saya's irritating habit of finishing your sentences by reading your mind. This time she seemed even a bit apologetic.

"Sorry. Habit."

She reaffirmed her attention on Edie, increasing the chakra flow to try and give it just a little bit more of the push needed. Nothing seemed to be working however; Edie wasn't responding in the way she'd hoped. While Saya knew her stuff she didn't have any medical training and wasn't in any position to go about bringing patients out of comas. Taking her to the hospital was too risky however, even for an immortal. Her father was most likely there recovering from his failed assassination. 

"Come on Saya, come on..."

"I'm working on it. Just bare with me."


----------



## Laix (Jan 8, 2015)

*RAIKEN*
 ♕
_______________________________​ 

"Hold on..." 

Lily looked around, sensing something wasn't quite right and had changed since she left to assist Raiken at the gala. 

"Where's Rue...? And Tate?"

"Rue's keeping an eye on Natsu at the hospital  while Tate is trying to trace Freyja. We can't let either of them off  our radar now we have our trump card."

"She's not just a trump card to be used against DIVERGENT."

Both girls looked over at Raiken with varying levels of confused on their faces.

"... She isn't?"

"Do you always get this attached to Unmarked girls?"

"She's a person, a person who will probably resist joining us at the drop of a hat. Like Kirisaki we'll have to convince her."

"Nothing a bit of brainwashing won't f-"

"_*Ugh...*_"

REMNANT were interrupted by the pained groans of a girl, a young  adolescent awaking from her slumber. It was Edie rising from the glass  coffee table, rubbing her head. Saya took a step away and breathed a  sigh of relief to see the Unmarked was awake.

"_Who...?_ Who are you people?" 

Edie looked around the room, her eyes bouncing between the three  strangers that surrounded her before landing on Raiken, the man she knew  as 004. He was the only person who had an even slightly familiar face.

"I know you. 004... Wait, my father. Where's my father? I need to see my father!"

She leaped up but was quickly stopped by Lily's arm.

"You'll have to go and see your father later. We need to talk."

"Excuse me?" 

Viciously, she brushed Lily's hand aside and thrust herself past the three. 

"I have no idea who any of you are but don't even think about trying to stop me from going to see my father or-"

"We're answers. We're the truth you've been looking for your whole life."

Saya smiled discreetly to herself. Raiken went for a puzzling answer  that stopped Edie in her tracks and grabbed her attention away from the  well-being of her father.

"_What?_"

"You're a gifted girl, blessed with a power you  didn't understand. We was in your position too, but we have the answers  and we want to share them with you."

Edie began to chuckle, her chuckle starting off soft before spiraling into a laugh of denial. 

"Fuck off, I don't have time for any of this  shit! I don't know any of you so why should I listen!? I'll kill anyone  who gets in between me and my father so I suggest you leave me alone!"

She wasn't listening to any of this perceived crap and made another dash  for the exit. Once again she was stopped, this time by 004 himself.

"If you listen, I promise we'll take you to your  dad. He's been taken somewhere safe by your grandmother, away from your  home. We'll take you there if you just listen."

"Fuck you!"

"Oh for..."

Lily stormed over to the mouthy heiress and delivered a sharp slap to her cheek before grabbing her by the tuft of her dress.

"Now you listen to me you gobby little princess.  You're going to listen to what the adults have to say and you're going  to accept it like a good little girl, okay? After that, we'll reward you  with a trip to your daddy."

Edie wasn't going to give up without a fight, especially when it came to  her father. With just a sample of chakra effortlessly passed to her  hands, she forced Lily's grip off of her and attempted to swing a  straight hook. Unfortunately for her, it seemed every female she  attempted to fight today was just that little bit faster than her, for  Lily caught her fist in the palm of her hand and gave it a sharp twist,  breaking the girl's wrist. She yelped in pain and collapsed to her  knees, before watching her hand begin to repair the damaged bone.

"Gifted..." 

Lily brushed a knife over her open palm, letting the blood drip over  Edie. Their wounds regenerated almost simultaneously, the Unmarked's  eyes fixed on the cut vanishing from Lily's hand.

"...Just like you."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 8, 2015)

*Shougo Nakamura*
Emancipation of All

---​
Shougo looked at the footage of the events outside, to where the Uchiha brothers had gathered. A curious glint in his eye that lasted for all but a flicker for a moment. Then, somewhat lazily, he brought his attention back to Lin, the reflection in his spectacles hiding the expression in his eyes. "It would appear that your other team mate has absconded from the scene," he commented, looking over at the escaping Rosuto though making no attempt to intervene himself. 

"Are you and the Blinking Eye not going to join him? Or do you simply not care about your lives?"

Lin Houki's naginata crashed against a large barrier of chakra. Bright white sparks flew across the room on the point of impact, like a hammer striking at the sword on an anvil. Shougo gave yet another clap of his gloved hands, and the exile felt even more pressure begin to press down on her. The air felt heavy, sticky and viscous. She looked down, cursing under her breath as she noticed herself slowly being dragged down to the earth ground. Shougo continued.

"And despite being famed, among other things, for your robust constitution, you seem remarkably weak at the moment, Lin-san."A slow smile began to creep across his face. "I would have thought shōten clones would have been below such high calibre criminals."

Meanwhile, Yoshitune stopped in his tracks as his student was threatened. But as Meiji registered the sound of Shougo's voice, it occurred to him that this battle was now complete. And with them having remote access and a good deal of deniability, he simply shrugged, bringing the kunai down, with a slight twitch of his finger.

But he wouldn't let him.

A massive hand lurched out, born of steam and chakra and rage, given form by the scientist's silent passion. His nurturing nature for Taneda. The giant hand fell into the space that separated the kunai from Taneda's neck and then expanded, pushing the would-be murder weapon aside. And then the Hida's other hand was upon Meiji, punching him with such force that he was uprooted from the ground solidified about his feet. Unceremoniously he collided with the wall behind him, slumped to the ground, and was still. Slowly the features of Meiji faded from view, showing the sacrifice used in his place. It was done.

Shougo watched his partner's rage manifest upon Meiji, a dull surprise registering on his face. This conflict was turning out to be more interesting than he thought. "So _that's_ what it was," he scratched at his chin.

"Are you sure you should be devoting so much attention elsewhere when your opponent is right next to you?" Lin chirped, suddenly appearing at his flank, Colourless December in place to cleave him in two. Slowed as she was by whatever it was the man in the white suit was doing, all she needed to do to mitigate that was to simply use a stronger shunshin. The body she was in was almost out of chakra anyway; she might as well try and do as much damage as possible before it expired.

"Probably. Reverse Flow." And then Lin froze, on the spot, the edge of her crystal blade inches away from piercing into his spine. Shougo turned around, peered closely at Lin and gave another small smile. It was hard for the Houki to make out, but she swore she could see numbers begin to reflect in his eyes...

"Only thirty percent? How bold of you. But, loathe as I am to deprive myself of an opportunity to examine your Sacred Vessel in closer detail, I think it's about time that I wrapped things up as well."

He extended his gloved hand and a piece of white chalk fell into it. Leisurely, assured that Lin would not be moving anywhere for at least the next few minutes, he began to scribe onto the air. "The jutsu formula you've used really isn't too hard to undo. I strongly recommend using something else next time," he said, finishing off a line of sigils. 

"Incidentally, I've also taken the liberty of tracing down the chakra signatures of you and your partner and alerted the Houki clan to it. And with that..."

The White Dove finished his formula with a slightly exaggerated flick of the wrist. The numbers, sigils and kanji in the air shimmered and then began to move, seeping into Lin's skin and clothing like tattoos. Slowly, the chalk dust began to expand, beginning to cover even more surface area until her entire body was draped in a sheet of pure white. The scientist clapped his hands again, the dust dispersed and the sacrifice fell down onto the ground.

Shougo looked towards Yoshitsune, quickly noting the identity of the person used for Meiji's clone. "I don't suppose your threshold state has worn off yet, Yoshitsune-san?" he asked, somewhat cautiously.

The query of his hunt subdued, Yoshitsune had sense been brought back and in good spirits. "Eh?" He didn't possess any memory of his brief tantrum, though.

"Never mind," he shook his head, having received an answer already. Shougo floated down on his lantern, then spoke into it.

Outside, where the maim squad and the Hokage had gathered, a small red lantern approached them, bathing them in a subdued crimson light. "Good evening, Hokage-san."


----------



## Laix (Jan 8, 2015)

EDIE
THE _PRINCE_, THE _PRINCESS _AND A FEW _FROGS_
*PART 4*

​ 
_"Stop! You need to stop!"

"You're going to get yourself killed!"
_​
Edie's teammates yelled at her to stop, to pause her movements and think about her actions. They kept insisting that she was going to get herself injured or even killed but the words passed through her head like a sieve. Don't they know? No, of course they don't know. This has been the controversial heiress' most closely kept secret yet she still finds it spilling out into the open as time goes by. 

Whatever. She didn't care at this point. Back in the Chūnin Exams, Edie's obsession over her powers was almost clinical. Now? It's a very different story. Edie wasn't about to listen to two people she considered beneath her just because of that.

The blonde charged in, reaching the last branch of the dense forest and using it as a base to propel herself into the air. Raising her leg, she eclipsed the sun and drew the attention of all the guards stood outside the small rustic house where the prince was being held.

_"Intruder!"_

_"Get her!"_

_"She's here for the prince, don't let her get anywhere near!"_
​
_*SANRANCHŌ!
*_​
The moment the heel of her leather black boots connected with the earth, a dramatic shift in dominance over the battlefield occurred. Edie displayed her power, releasing her chakra with precise timing to decimate the ground. She tore the ground open, ripping through it like paper. Chunks of debris soared through the sky and collided with any of the initial wave of guards not murdered from the initial impact.

However, Edie was far from wiping them out. She'd only killed approximately six which was a drop in the ocean for the final numbers. Enraged by the loss of their brothers and sisters, some of the Inuzuka enemies began to transform with their canine partners. The field was coated in multiple bursts of white smoke, which revealed her new opponents once it was cleared: Six giant dogs, some with two, three heads and even one with four. 

None of them gave her a chance to counter with two of the dogs flanking her left and right. Edie was unfamiliar with this "irrelevant" clan's techniques and so did not anticipate them attacking her with a giant fang-over-fang done with two users and multiple dogs compressed into two multi-headed beasts. They came charging straight for her from both angles, spinning furiously like a drill that tore up what was left of the earth. Just the speed of their rotations created a violent dust storm that clouded vision on the battlefield even worse.

As a medical ninja, Edie was well trained in evasion, so her first instinct was to do just that. She leaped straight up into the air, presuming they would just clash into each other and humorously knock each other out. The confident princess was in for a surprise however when they simply curved away from each other, heading upwards in a parallel position. They were like homing missiles, following Edie until they were knocked out of the sky.

Suddenly, their speed changed. The three-headed beast on the left overtook his partner, reaching Edie sooner than she anticipated. By outstretching her hand and allowing her skin to be near shredded, she withstood the pain to catch the beast by it's nose before tossing it down to the ground. The power in her throw forced the Inuzuka and his two dogs out of their transformation but at the cost of being hit at point-blank range by the second. That was the reason behind their change in speed, so Edie would do exactly that and leave herself wide open.

The blonde let out a defiant scream as the beast pushed her through the sky before drilling her into the ground, digging a crater ten feet deep that left Edie at the bottom~.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 8, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Legendary Rainbow Eel 
Ninjutsu Training

---​
By the end of the day, the group had managed to backtrack most of the progress towards Misty Swamp they had made. And before they knew it, they were back inside the forest they left only a few hours ago and night had begun to fall. It was much like their rest stop on their first day of the journey, if not exactly the same; an even plain of dirt surrounded by tall trees rising into the dark sky and a mundane meal consisting of soup, potatoes and beans.

"I've got a cramp," Kihiko announced spontaneously, permeating the silence of the group's awkward meal time. She got up, patting down her trousers, and looked through the group. There was an unmistakable mischievous glint in her eye. "Houki-san, would you like to train for a bit? I feel like having a bit of a stretch."

Ren looked up, plastic spoon dangling on the end of his mouth. He looked at the jōnin suspiciously, as if trying to figure out what her angle was. Finally, the Houki just gave a shrug and rose up. "Well, I've been neglecting my training recently, too. Fighting a jōnin should be good practice," he smirked.

Kihiko stiffed a yawn as she walked over to Ren. "No lethal jutsu though, alright? Now come on, there's a stream nearby we can use..." And without waiting, she flickered off into the darkness of the trees. Ren followed soon after, disappearing in a ring of smoke, leaving Takashi and Kisei alone by the camp fire.

The two arrived at the stream at roughly the same time, landing at opposite ends, separated by roughly twenty metres of rock and water. Ren reached into his briefcase and produced a kunai and looked back at the black haired jōnin. "I'll throw this into the air and on the instant it lands in the water, we start. Whoever ends up flat on the ground first loses," he explained, then tossed the blade up into the air. It spun and the atmosphere grew tenser as the shinobi and kunoichi prepared themselves in anticipation.

It dropped into the stream, embedding itself into the rock below with a resounding splash.

Ren moved swiftly, charging his hand with raiton, then dashed forward, guiding his arm in a diagonal arc. "Raiton: Raijū Tsuiga!" The lightning tiger dashed forward across the stream, sending electricity cackling through the water, and Kihiko immediately withdrew in her charge. Quickly forming a quick string of handseals, she pulled her chest back as the beast neared her...

"Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!" And immediately expelled a great ball of fire straight in its face. The two jutsu collided and promptly exploded, sending a cloud of smoke and steam washing over the two combatants. Ren tumbled back, eager to capitalize on the cover and gathered chakra around the tip of his right index finger.

Despite the lack of sight, the Houki could detect the jōnin's presence perfectly fine by chakra signature. It wasn't exact and he couldn't use it to pick up minute movements like the most skilled of sensors or Byakugan users could, but in this case, it was perfectly sufficient. Using his sensing skills, he guided his hand towards where he knew his opponent was, aimed, and then fired.

"Raiton: Renzoku Sutorīmu!"

Kihiko saw the light and felt the chakra moments before the streams of lightning all came at her. Expertly, she side-stepped them, allowing their sheer velocity to disperse some of the smoke around you. "I suppose that's just as expected from a jōnin. Your basic skills are something else," Ren commented as he flanked, fading in through the smoke. Kunai in hand, he swept his leg to try and disrupt her balance, but quickly found himself countered. A hand around the wrist and a small hop to evade the leg sweep, she quickly moved in to capitalize on the opening by transitioning into a grapple.

"Let's not get ahead of ourselves, Houki-san," she said, somewhat smug. 

"Although you did fail to notice _one_ particular trap I set up. Sōshūjin." A flick of the finger and there was a splash, as the kunai from the start of the sparring session quickly flew out. It quickly flew in their direction, aiming to stab at the jōnin's foot, but she instinctively moved back at the last second, letting go of Ren in the process.

"Dammit," Kihiko cursed, suddenly realising her mistake as she fell back. She was retreating back into the smoke and had given the initiative to her opponent.

Ren grabbed the kunai from the air then immediately shot forward with a shunshin, smirking once more as his body began to light up with electricity. "It's my victory," he preemptively declared. There was a bright flash and then...


----------



## Kenju (Jan 8, 2015)

[B L I N D E D Code]
<"It Is Never Over">
View of The Nanako Manor(II)



On a building, far distance away from the Nanako Household,

My eyes peered carefully through the scooped lens at the on-going battles. Yubel by my side, we both viewed the splendor of their efforts spark with sweat and blood. No matter the floor I scanned, there was something amazing going on. For instance, there was a telekinesis user having his fun with two individuals. I couldn't blame them for the trouble they were having, after all who could have suspected to face off against someone with that kind of ability. 

"I don't know who those two are but they have some very commendable durability. Who survives a kick like that to the throat? Thankfully, she has a very dependable ally on her side."

I commented while watching this one-sided spectacle between the attackers and defenders. Many odd jutsus and techniques were used, some I couldn't even describe in mere words. I myself, have been in many matches to the death where survival seemed far away. Right now I believed, that girl's fightining spirit matched my own. 

"Honestly, who do those adults think they are attacking children below their level. They don't have a shred of honor,"

Yubel spoke from the side

"There's some fun in playing around with the things inferior to yourself. 
Even kids torture bugs and small animals before they can form some moral awareness. Still, they're managing to hold their ground. Like that white-haired one with the funny hair-cut over there,"

My binoculars follow it's finger and find that said boy with the scheming cold eyes. Like most of the young ones there, he too was apart of the chuunin exams, and in fact surpassed it with flying colors.

"That's Ren Houki, he's extremely skilled and intelligent as how you saw with his attack on that woman,"

"And the one giving him support? That Ren probably wouldn't seem as impressive as he is without that one giving him back up,"

"Correct, that's Taneda Senju from what I remember, he was Ren Houki's partner in the exam for the time and showed a great deal of versatility but right now he's showing moves I haven't seen him use before"

I wasn't too suited with working with others so my words my not have much merit, but what I saw between them was excellent teamwork. But right now their alliance could only go so far once faced with their kind of elite opponents. There were more stars shinning on the stage aswell. Edie Nanako, despite being the main star, dealt with her own bit of troubles, both inside and out at the moment. It wasn't hard to tell from my distance that she was having some emotional turmoil going on.

"If that girl doesn't get her head on straight she'll be killed. Every time I look back she's being tossed around by someone. She needs more discipline....,"

"I'd be grateful that she can't hear that, if I were you. That child has some scary strength on her hands,"

"She does, and if I remember right she apart of the Sakura Haruna Medical Academy. There isn't only that, did you see how fast her wounds healed? She has her own regenerative process that far surpasses my own,"

"Then once she finally gets of age and matures, she'll be quite the force to be reckoned with Riokou, so I suggest you be careful if you two ever come into contact,"

"I don't think we'll never met,"

That woman also seems to have a large set of allies from the looks of it. It was quite a specatle to see so many people come to her side. She should really appreciate such a blessing, instead of trying to smash it's head in...

Only for a mere moment did my eyes catch something run around the building recklessly. No to be exact, it was several people with the same appearance. Anyone with a decent set of jutsu knowledge could recognize it as some sort of cloning technique. It was famous move that ranged into all different kinds of jutsu categories. The appearance was someone she had never personally met, but....

"Ayaka Uchiha,"

"Someone else you saw at the Chuunin Exams?"

"Correct. He was a foul mouthed brat with a rotten attitude, and  from the looks of it, he hasn't changed. What is he doing running around with all those clones without helping anyone,"

"Surely you can't expect everyone to be as chivalrous as you,"

"No, but I can atleast expect someone with capability like that to be a decent human being. Or atleast do remotely anything at all,"

"That's just the thing Riokou, people like him and I just like to see the world burn," 

"...And there are people like me to make sure you all don't get your cheap thrills" ​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 8, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*A-Rank: The Dragon Prince*

_Sexy Bodyguard Adventures VIII_

Yuuko watched amazed as Edie just ran into the Inuzuka camp and managed to destroy it all (and down half the population) with one punch. She herself had to jump away from the affected area before she fell victim to it too. Sayano leaped in instantly to help their comrade fight off the remaining enemies but Yuuko stood a little to the side, watching them fight for a while so she could observe the Inuzuka fighting style. Though she wasn?t from Konoha, she had heard of this particular clan before and it?s fighting style though she hadn?t expected them to be so incredibly fast.

Edie was quite strong with her earth wrecking hits, with the element of surprise on her side she had managed to down half the camp after all. And Yuuko could see the blond had excellent evading and taijutsu skills to boot. Sayano was quick in her feet and with her sword, she thought before leaping and that was a huge bonus to each of her hits and slashes. This, however, meant nothing against the incredibly well trained Inuzuka, especially when they had numbers on their side. The fight was currently on their side but it was obvious this wasn?t going to last long. She had to think up something that would down all of the beasts at once. Even if she were to get the prince and have them all run they would be caught. They had dogs, dogs meant sniffing and sniffing meant tracking.

Her mind went blank when she saw Edie going down with a scream though and without a second thought she just joined the brawl at the same time Sayano cursed loudly, somehow finding the strength to slash through one of the dogs and leave it bleeding on the floor even as their blonde companion was drilled deep beneath the ground. Taking her previous example in how to begin a fight, Yuuko leaved in while forming the necessary hand seals and shouted at Sayano to duck before she used her water bomb technique that didn?t actually do much against the speed of the canines and their remaining owners combined but it at least got them away for the time Yuuko needed to help Edie out of her hole.

?Hands off,? her friend shouted even as the girl tried to help her. Her blue eyes focused on the enemies with killing intent shining in them. ?I got this!?

Yuuko sweat dropped even as she formed a water clone and had it trap one of the owners in her prison, shooting water bullets enhanced with electricity left and right (sometimes almost hitting Sayano who would glare at her and curse whenever one of the bullets came close to hitting her). Her chakra would be depleted soon but between all three of them (mostly the older girls), they had gotten rid of most of the enemies. ?Just a little bit more,? Sayano muttered to herself as Yuuko was attacked and bitten, her arm almost ripped off if she hadn?t timed an electromagnetic murder right on its nose.

?I?I don?t think I can go much longer,? she admitted, panting. Anymore and she would faint out of chakra exhaustion and she wasn?t skilled enough in tai jutsu to be able to put up a decent fight in that area.

Edie just joined their little group in the center of the camp, all of the girl?s backs to one another as the rest of the enemies closed in on them ready to drill through them in what seemed to be the fighting style unique to their clan. ?You can thank me later for actually being here, you?d be dead if it wasn?t for me.?

?We wouldn't be in this kind of situation if it weren't for you,? Sayano retorted even though it was noticeable she couldn?t put much of a fight against their comrades words as her eyes clouded with lust upon seeing her figure. 

Yuuko would add her two fingers to the conversation but she really didn?t have much energy to spare anymore. Edie simply ignored the purple haired girl?s words and took a step forward. ?Time to end this,? she stated with a hand on her hip. As she prepared another punch, Sayano readied her blade and Yuuko prepared her Jibashi to hit as many enemies as she could and, combining all their powers, the girls put an end to anyone that was still living in the Inuzuka camp.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 8, 2015)

Timeskip Arc - Hatori
End of my Journey

A thick miasma loomed over them, ripe with scent of fresh blood something he had come all too familiar with. His blade consumed in the dark energies that had begun to spread across his form, stood upon the summit he raised his weapon taking one swing cleansing his sword in a holy light. One more battle, one final battle, and it would all be over...

The skies darkened as all light seemed to fade from the world, the sun itself ceasing to radiate it's glow upon the earth, hearing the feint beating of wings brought a smile to his face a weight upon his shoulder one which he would take to his grave and beyond. _I should thank you, for granting my freedom._

Hatori clasped both hands around the hilt of his blade, holding it above his shoulder. "Hatori... whatever happens thank you for all you have done."

"We... through unity we shall achieve one... last victory."The landscape became changed, twisted almost in a mixture of chaotic formations as the rift began to take shape. A bridge between this world and the prison which his ancestors had created, the one he was expected to give his life for... That's right... That's how this chapter had begun and now the stage had been set for the closing act.

~Present Day~

Cold... Warm... Cold... Wet... Warm... Cold...

Hatori opened his eyes so many sensations were running through his spine right now, and it wasn't so much of a surprise to him to find himself within a blizzard. A moment later it was a Sandstorm... then once again a blizzard followed by a tropical thunder storm, it was the definition of utter chaos. There was no logic behind anything, as if the laws of nature had been thrown out of the window and re-written by a mere child.

He could feel movement but it wasn't that of his own body rather a bobbing motion, mounted upon the back of a shinobi he wore a headband curiously though it was backwards and bore the mark of the leaf, yet last time he checked Konoha wasn't within the mountains. Draped in a strange cloak it appeared to change in response to every change in the weather conditions, within a cradle slung under one arm lay April her feathers still bloody and wings torn asunder by the torture she had endured.

"Finally awake then?"The man asked his tone was distinctively deep sounding almost inhuman. Clenching tightly around the mans neck he smirked, maybe he found it humors that Hatori felt uncomfortable in such a environment? Hatori couldn't tell, his mind wasn't functioning correctly, filled with countless images it was as if another part of him had awoken. The passing winds seemed to simply flow through them not on a physical level but spiritual one, the sensation was... uncomfortable at first but somehow comforting at the same time. Feeling such a stark contrast made him nervous, was he OK?

"Silent type eh? Last I heard from Ijona you gave her a mouthful."

Hatori groaned, "Ijona? You... are you one of the owls friends?"

The man smirked at the question, "In a manner of speaking, I am an old enemy."He admitted catching Hatori off guard, he would of reached for his sword but he was still recovering from the coma and had limited movement but for someone to openly admit it concerned him to no end. "Relax, old enemy. We have since set aside our differences in hopes of a united future once more. Your mother wanted to kill you."

His eyes widen, not from shock but merely remembrance, it was winter solstice? How long had he been out? Who was this man? Why was April... "The ANBU..."He hissed before being briefly interrupted, "Dead. Ogama killed them before I could stop him."

"... Stop him... for once I am glad he killed someone. Where are we? The ritual site?"He asked, maybe that would explain the weather conditions they were experiencing?

"Actually the opposite, we are on Mount Hiku, home to the circle. You remember Zyanno and Hikari, this is where they live."

The name Hikari resonated with him, it was the dragon that Ogama had summoned to attack him. However, Zyanno... was that the voice that kept speaking to him through Amagumo? He honestly had no idea but part of him was made angry by the news that they were fleeing. "... Take me back, my duty..."

"No. I promised Ijona to keep you away from that fate, she wishes for you to take the walk of the four winds, assuming of course I deem you worthy."

"... And who are you to decide?"He growled

"Well that depends. Those that know me call me Shou or Lord Hayabusa, a title I am not particularly fond of but ultimately it is people being respectful. Therefore I put up with it."

"Just because you have a title, and are a friend of my mothers servant doesn't mean you can decide my fate for me."

"Funny. Last I heard you had resigned yourself to that fate on default, but if you wish to go back so be it. All you merely need to do is beat me first and I promise you that at your current level of development you are barely worth my attention in a open conflict."Was responded with confidence, enough to give Hatori food for thought. "...You mentioned Hikari?"

Shou nodded and comments, "Yep she is my 'sister' in a manner of speaking and I am thankful for your treatment of her. She wished to speak with you, and there is a thing or two you could learn from me before leaving on pilgrimage."

"From one chosen path to another."He sighed.

Shou shook his head, "No... you misunderstand we are giving you the opportunity to choose your path for that you must grow stronger... Anyway rest, I'll wake you when we arrive." Before Hatori could make a response his eyes met with Shou's and without warning or provocation he fell asleep returning his gaze to the storms Shou shook his head in annoyance, "Since when did being a dragon mean becoming a Taxi service..."


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2015)

_That Coffee Shop
Liquid Time Event
Kei Sili_​
I don?t know what caught my attention about her. Nothing really about her stood out, she wasn?t beautiful, not by society standards, and she didn?t have a charming personality that drew me in. Her hair was fuzzy and looked like she didn?t have time to go to the hair salon or do it herself.  Her outfit consisted of a regular t-shirt, some brown pants, and her purse was a brown satchel. The way she looked sitting in the corner of the caf? facing the wall, she looked lost in thought, in turn that made her look sad. 

Although she caught my attention when I had sat down with Lucius to order some coffee and cake, her chubby fingers, her chubby cheeks, for some reason I couldn?t turn my gaze away from her. This woman I didn?t know just drew me in.

In this little coffee shop in a small town outside of Fuzenkagure, she was the one that caught my eye amongst all the people in there.

_Has something unsightly caught my master?s eye?_

I had to get use to the whole telepathic thing that Lucius and I had, but as I looked at him, he only smiled. He was my new summoning, but from outsider?s perspective, he was a regular man.  Maybe a butler, but they probably would never think that a summoning could take on a human form, let alone look like this, Lucius probably caught my thoughts and the smile on his face transformed into a small smirk. 

_I?m running through master?s mind? I should be honored?._

I couldn?t help but laugh at him a bit, ?Don?t get cocky now.? I told him out loud before looking over his shoulder, the pudgy woman sat there with her coffee and cake.  For some reason it made my heart hurt looking at her, was she waiting for someone? I closed my eyes forcefully turning myself away from her and looking at Lucius.

_She interest you master?​_
I looked at him and nodded, I didn?t know why though. I really didn?t, nothing about her screamed look at me, not her average looks, or her average body, or average hair. Nothing about her screamed special to me, but for some reason I couldn?t turn away, almost like she was the only person in the room. 

_Do you want to talk to her? _​
Lucius caught my attention with his constant questions, and before I even could let out a protest he got up and walked to the bathroom. I watched him disappeared in the hallway. There was nothing I could do now, Lucius cared for me, but there were times he thought for himself and did things his way. Though I wondered what he wanted to do. I could simply just go over there and talked to her, that would be simple enough, but how could I open up?

I sighed, why was this stressing me out? Why? 

It wasn?t before long she got up, placing money on the table, and with that she fixed her bag over her shoulders and began to head to the front. I smiled to myself as I looked down at the coffee, so much for Lucius plan to get me to talk to her.  I looked at my coffee, but some things were better left incomplete, even my curiosity was something that I couldn?t even help sometimes. 

_*?AHHHH!?​*_
I jumped at the sound of someone screaming and plates crashing on the ground, when I turned around the woman had fallen. Covered in cake and coffee, she was on the ground and the waitress looked lost and confused. At that point I felt someone?s hand on my shoulders and almost with a gentle amount of force, pushed me into action. When I turned around Lucius was there, smiling as if everything was alright. I couldn?t help but crack a grin, what a troublesome summoning he was, but he was doing his best. 

For a second I took a big step and as she looked up at me, I extended down my hand at her and smiled with my warmest smile.

?Oh my, look at this mess, are you alright miss?? I asked politely, and for a minute I might have known why I was so interested in this woman. This average looking female, that held nothing special about her, because when our eyes met. I realized how dark they were?..


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2015)

_That Coffee Shop
Liquid Time Event
Kei Sili_​


?So she was waiting for her boyfriend?? 

?And she was wearing that?Please, if you are on a date, then you should at least look nice.?

I told the story of the coffee girl to Jewel and Luz. I told him about her average looking appearance, why she was at the coffee shop, and even her name, which was Colette. A pretty name for such an average girl, Jewel had complained as she leaned back on the couch. During my free time, I liked to hang out with them, talk about work, things that happened to me, and stupid things. Just to pass time, because they were nice women, and I felt as though they cared about me.

?You should have offered to buy her a new outfit Kei.? She yelled from her bathroom, tonight we were hanging at her house, because she felt lonely. Luz was a sweet woman, ?500 ryo bet that he was cheating on her.?

?1000 if it with someone she knows!?​
I sighed, they were kind women but it was to an extent. I sat on the floor with my knees to my chest as I looked at Luz coming from the bathroom with nothing but her panties on. Her luscious pink hair covered her chest as she wrapped a towel around her neck. 

?So what, feel bad for her Kei?? Luz asked as she plopped herself down on the chair behind me.

?Of course!? She was sitting there looking like she was about to break down and cry at any second. How couldn?t I feel bad for her? Just sitting there, all lonely, and with nothing but a cup of coffee and a piece of cake, I felt I was watching a wounded lamb. ?They had plans to meet after he got off of work??

?Ha! Work!?  Jewel snickered, ?Please, he was probably getting blown by one of his co-workers behind the water cooler!?

She laughed as she laid across the couch to get a better look at me, and I gave her a quick glare, ?What??

?That?s rude Jewel! Absolutely rude!? I complained, even if I didn?t want to realize it, there was a possibility, but it wasn?t like I knew the guy. And I didn?t care about the woman to know more about her, just that if there was a chance to watch what happens to people who get effected by adultery she was one. ?He could possibly be working late!?

I felt a sharp pull on my hair and when I looked back Luz was ushering me to sit in between her legs. 

?Not every guy is a cheater.? I complained as I rested my head on Luz lap, ?Ugh, I don?t know?.I don?t care?.I just found it interesting.?

?interesting enough to tell us.? Luz said as she began to play in my hair, slowly braiding it, ?You are right, not every guy is a cheater, and he might have been working over time.?

Jewel frowned, ?Kiss my ass, Kei, if always expect the worst! If your dude is always out late ?working?, I doubt he?s doing it to better you. Then you do the same thing!?

?Don?t give Kei bad life lessons!?​
Luz reached behind her and threw a pillow from behind her and threw it at Luz. 

?Whatever, it?s the truth.? Jewel complained as she closed her eyes, ?Don?t sugar coat this shit, if he?s not cheating on her, then he obviously bored of her. And she?s a pathetic woman to not realize that.?

Pathetic woman?.

Would that be the term I used to describe her? When I closed my eyes and leaned against Luz lap as she braided my hair, I thought about her. Those sad eyes, that face that looked like they were lost, and the stoic expression. 

I looked up at Luz and she smiled down at me, as warm as could be, ?What?s up sweetie??

??.What would you say is a pathetic woman??? I asked

?The chick you told us about!? Jewel yelled from the couch, Luz frowned and Jewel rolled her eyes as she got comfortable on the couch. 

??.No woman is pathetic Kei, it?s just that?.Some women don?t know, and they have to learn the hard way that the world is tough.? Luz explained, ?Though when you turn your eyes away from the truth, then I think that is when you are sad?Not pathetic?.Just sad?.?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 9, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Aftermath
_____________________________

My mind ran amok trying to learn who it was making their way towards me. I assumed it was someone that cared for me, and someone that I cared for, only because they requested to see me as soon as I woke up. Then again, it might be investigators trying to pry knowledge from me of the events from that night. Not that it should matter by now, it's been five days, if they don't have a solid lead on any suspects then my outdated knowledge would be useless; Rosuto and anyone else would be far away from here by now. My heart skipped a big when I heard the figure making their way towards my door.

As soon as I saw who it was that came to visit me my heart had sank. The women's black hair lay nice and long falling below her shoulders; her designer glasses being lifted from face and into her hair; her bright red eyes that sent shivers down my spine, reminding me Rosuto's bloody eye. Despite my disdain for this particular moment it made sense, maybe I was looking for a happier future, but this was a blatant possibility. The women who came to visit me had been Thalia.

Every move she made was very calculated, but in a way that didn't fit her. It was almost as if she was walking towards me in concern. My eyes had been so focused on Thalia that I hadn't even noticed the nurse standing behind her and figured out what her motive was. As Thalia sat on the bottom of my bed she reached her hand out and caressed my face, it took everything in me not to swat her hand away.

"Can you give us a little privacy? I'd just like to talk to her for a moment."

The nurse simply nodded and shut the door behind her, leaving the two of us together, alone in this room. As soon as the nurse had left I shoved Thalia's hand away, as she simply looked amused at my retaliation. Today wasn't going to be a day I'd bow to her whims, I'd stand up and tell her what was on my mind.

"What are you doing here Thalia?"

"What am I doing here? I'm checking up on you."

"That's not what I mean, why didn't you help fight? I saw you at the party that night with the Hokage-Sama. Why didn't you step in and help before things got this bad!" 

"I don't even understand why you're complaining, no matter what wound you suffer you won't die."

I gritted my teeth. Should I tell her what happened between Rosuto and I? On one hand it'd be a good way to make Thalia back off on me, to actually see me more than as an immortal play thing. On the other hand it might push her to hunt down Rosuto due to the fact that he can harm me in such a way. I wouldn't honestly be opposed to the latter though as he would deserve it after how much suffering he has caused.

"You act like this immortal juice that's running through my veins is the be all-end all, but it isn't! I almost died because Rosuto had a way to separate the connection between my body and the immortality, if only for a short while. If I didn't get medical help when I did I would have died."

Thalia looked a little shocked for a moment, but then regained her composure. I was sure she didn't expect those words out of my mouth, and I could tell she was debating if I were bluffing or not. It seemed like she finally came to a choice though as she spoke out:

"Hmm, maybe I underestimated this Rosuto, bearer of the melody arm and sharingan. It's too bad, I'd probably hunt him down this instant if it weren't for other matters getting in the way."

I was honestly shocked, she still didn't seem to care about my well being despite the fact that I had almost died, something that would seem counter intuitive to me. Honestly I didn't know how Thalia's mind worked though, it was always tough to see what her true angle was. It still disturbed me how she was with the Hokage, but it was clear that she wasn't going to elaborate on that.

"Where do you get off? You subjugate me to this life of immortality and you can't even give an ounce of concern for me? Not that I'd expect something like that from you. You truly are the worst piece of shit imaginable."

I felt as if the right side of my face was caving in as Thalia's fist drove through my cheek. I didn't know how to respond, so I sat still, even moments after she withdrew her arm. Despite the immense amount of pain I didn't feel anything break, she must have held back and only did it to administrate further pain. I couldn't respond though, there was simply no way how to. Thalia took my chin in an aggressive manner, pointing my head in the direction of her face.

"Listen, I'm not your baby sitter, and I'm not your mommy. Why should I give a shit that you _almost_ died? You're alive right now and that's all that matters to me. Now if you do anything to piss me off again I will make you wish you could die; you'll lose more than that little eye of yours."

Her words felt like venom as their entered through my ears, which held me completely silent. Roughly turning my head away again I fell silent. I hated her, she always found a way to make it my fault. To pin point everything on me. But that was just how she was. She was a manipulator. These weren't my real feelings. She was the one to blame. She's the one that caused all of my problems. She's the one that turned my life upside down. She's the one I have to kill.

Smirking, Thalia pushed herself away from the bed and motioned as if she was going to leave. I felt a lot of anguish leave as she was getting up, almost as if she were taking all of my negative emotions along with her. Of course it couldn't be that simple as Thalia turned back towards me, finishing:

"Well, at least I care more than that boyfriend of yours, or your friends...If you have any of those."

Her words stung me because I felt like she had a point, not because I thought she actually cared, but because she visited to see if I was still in one piece. I saw Raiken with Edie and her father right before I got separated from everyone, so was Raiken able to confirm if Edie were the unmarked? If so then I assume he's busy with her. On that same note, Natsu is either dead or in the hospital, and if she is dealing with REMNANT then I could see that being a reason she wouldn't visit me. I'd be pretty low on the list of things she needs to get prioritized. Then there's Zell, who I had no idea if he survived the battle or not. In truth, Thalia had a point, I had no friends, no one to visit me. I only again felt the ever looming solitude form around me.
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 9, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Elsewhere

_Intelligence & Hand Seals Training _

----------​
Taneda sat in his room, looking over the countless pages of paper before him. At his side was an ink well and brush. He cracked his knuckles gently, and then prepared. The task was simple enough; he was tasked with the annual Senju Clan summer season greeting cards. The only problem was that the Senju were especially polite, formal, and traditional. He was expected to send a letter to every single Clan in the ninja world, properly addressed, and also individualized. The Hōzuki, Uzumaki, Houki, Yotsuki, Hida, Sarutobi, Aburame, Hyūga, Hatake, Uchiha, Hitomi, Inuzuku, Akimichi, Yamanaka, Terumi, Shimura, Nara, Fennikkusu, Nakano, Sato, and Akarusa were the first round. While simple, the difficult came in with how each was phrased. He was instructed specifically not to have the letters read similarly if they were shared. Though he was very sure that in the end, they'd be read maybe once and then thrown away, he'd been given a task, and so it was his job to see it done. Lately the Senju had been giving him increasingly rudimentary tasks that he was sure were simply to tire him out or whittle him down, but he'd refused to be broken. Try as they might, it wasn't going to be a simple task to rub him out; he planned to be with them for a while. But different individuals in the Clan usually handled this task for different clans; he had to match their handwriting, and also predict the sort of greeting that the Clan he was corresponding with would appreciate. He had to consider who would be reading it; whether that Clan would simply dictate letters to some sort of retainer, or if they were the sort of family to engage in more grounded family oriented activities like reading holiday male together. He began to filter through and pieced together any sort of public interaction he'd spied of the Clans. It was an exercise in insight as much as it was in subtlety and cunning. 

The Houki preferred calm, dignified, and clinical writing on their greeting cards. They preferred pleasantries, and usually responded very poorly to direct inspection on how they were doing; better to leave that for face to face interaction where they could study your face. Taneda finished their note with a small flourish of the wrist and adding a question asking after Ren as well, and his progress, though he knew it full well at any rate. The Uzumaki liked personable letters that offered something personal about the sender as well; something to let them know that you cared. He considered this for a little, and then hatched an idea. Returning to his greeting card to the Houki, he doubled back, adding a small fact. Then another to the Uzumaki as well. He looked between them, and grinned to himself. Though he was imitating others in the Clan, there were still slight tells he could give to hint at his having been given the task. Something he just might be able to play off of later on if he so chose, if they found it impressive. He'd be sure to memories the facts. For the Houki...something that he thought fit them. 

_"Only female mosquitoes bite for blood."_

He wrote down something pertaining the current Uzumaki matriarch's recent childbirth, sort of charming, but also potentially making her laugh. _A baby’s eyes will never grow any larger throughout its entire life!_ 20

The Hōzuki were a bit less complicated; he drew blood and speckled a drop on the edge of the card. He knew it was a bit of a barb as the wounds of their princess being married off to an exile of the Fennikkusu and the way that marriage turned out were rather...volatile subjects. But the hint there was perhaps too subtle. Simply put it was poking fun at the Phoenix, in the wake of Fuzengakure's recent invasion. He wasn't sure how that would turn out but it was worth the attempt. He didn't add any sort of fact to accompany that letter.

Then came the Fennikkusu; he knew not to test waters there. He simply left brief condolences and moved on promptly. There was little more to say. Those wounds would not heal any faster with tricks, nor would pushing the envelope help him. He offered Kyo Minami congratulations on his promotion.

The Hitomi and Terumi were next; other prominent Clans. Each with a Kage in their midst. For the Hitomi, he chose to leave a message encoded; he didn't doubt that it would be picked up on. Aya more than likely would. The Terumi he sent in the form of a business report; he expected that Shiro would at the very least appreciate the joke, if not the homage to his economic power.

The Uchiha, Shimura, and Sarutobi were all given very traditional letters, hand written, with very well done calligraphy, and with a bit of flair on his part; the words would literally leap off of the page when they inspected them, through the use of his jutsu. He felt that bit of grandeur would go a long way in the long run, though he was still sure to leave his penmanship relatively similar to the individual that he was copying from his own clan. It didn't mean that he didn't have the option of leaving other marks as to the author. And of course each was distinctly different from the other two, in case the subject came up in passing, or anything similar. The last thing he wanted was for the head of the Sarutobi to think that he'd clumped him together with the Uchiha.

The Hida he simply handwrote the letter as he would have, speaking to them familiarly. There were simply some things that would never change. For them, he felt it his right to speak at length, and about whatever he wanted. He asked over Yoshitsune, even if it so happened that he would probably be able to tell anything he asked quicker than they would. It was a good letter, though. After all, it was the Hida who had taught him how to write in the first place, even before he'd started at the Academy. It was only fair they'd be the best suited to appreciating how far he'd come in the matter.

The Akimichi and Inuzuka received scented paper on each of their letters, with scrawled, almost rushed writing on the latter, and the former written in the form of a recipe, almost. At this point he began to wonder if his stunts would net him more fire than it would humor, but thought better than to try and gauge his distance before he'd thrown. Against his better judgement, he inquired on how Ichi was doing of the Inuzuka, though suspected he wouldn't receive much in the way of an answer. Just as well. They were actually rather in depth, and he even went as far as to send the Akimichi a sample from a buffet he'd been to in the past, as well as directions of how to get there from their Clan compound. He expected that they'd send him a pretty fervent reply letter soon enough, and he could count on them dragging along a Nara and Yamanaka with them during the adventure to this new buffet.

The Hyūga and Sato were yet again...volatile Clans to be writing to. He himself had just assisted in the breaking out of each of the princesses of their respective Clans, which of course he wouldn't call notice to. He did a bit of research on the histories of their respective Clans then, and instead chose to delve into a few ancestral birthdays coming up. He wished their youngest luck in the upcoming Academy exams and gempukku ceremonies he calculated they'd have. Every single detail or word he put into those made an effort to avoid that topic, for better or worse.

The Nara and Yamanaka letters were a great deal different, but still had some common elements with his letter to the Akimichi, as he knew they'd be speaking about it, and so he would have to milk that for what it was worth. The Nara he hardly showed any effort at all; indeed the entire thing was simply an affair of nonchalance and sloppily done. He doubted the Clan head would even bother to read it until he was asked by his peers. The Yamanaka letter, on the other hand, had no expense spared; indeed it had the most extravagant lettering of most, though it all went into the envelope rather than the letter itself. It was also a great deal less traditional than any of the other letters, relying on him typing it up. Though he at least seemed to be a slightly faster type for it, in the end. The Nara he gave a simple, routine sort of letter, and the Yamanaka boasted a highly personal inquiry into how they were doing, as well as a compliment on the health and beauty of the Clan Head's eldest daughter, Shishi. He wagered it was worth it to make that sort of gambit; after all, she was a pretty young woman.

The Aburame were given a letter that was a quiet, modest affair. Taneda briefly considered switching his insect fact here, but didn't want to come across as condescending in that case. He suspected that a clan of insect users would already be well aware of the fact, and perhaps find it insulting? Instead he let them know that a toothpaste tube could have up to 23 distinct layers of materials involved in its construction? They didn't seem as if they were particularly cleanly people, but maybe it'd get a laugh out of them. As doubtful as that was. The letter wasn't pushy, but it wasn't exactly cold either. Personable at the least.

He exercised surprisingly great care with how he approached the Yotsuki; though they were formally a very taijutsu centered Clan, as were the Akarasu, he knew that the mercantile businesses of the former were gaining them a bit of prestige. He gave them a very modern, formal, and politely worded letter inquiring on how they were doing, being rather direct. They appreciated that, at the very least. The Akarasu he instead simply gave some insight into a particularly interesting weapon he'd come upon previously, though he didn't bother to delve into details. If he caught their eye, they'd send a reply letter and he'd have more to work with.

The letters were eventually sent, the seed planted. Not everyone replied. Not everyone appreciated the letters, but it did get him a bit of attention, among the Black and White. Whether they were happy or a bit bewildered, angered, unexpectedly saddened or whathaveyou, he did manage to gain responses. And so the act was delegated to him the next year, and the year after. And through it, he eventually gained a good amount of penpals, throughout the White and Black. That had just been the beginning, but had opened the door to the Senju trusting him with more tasks closer to he core business of the Clan, and involving more sensitive issues. In a sense...his keen thinking in simply sending letters had opened the door for him to explore so much more as a member of the. The strangest initiation he'd taken part in to date, if you could call it one.


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2015)

_That Coffee Shop
Liquid Time Event
Kei Sili_​

This whole thing was bothering me more than I thought it should. That woman, those dark eyes, and sad expression, it ran through my head almost like a track star, over and over again. Even when I made it home and lay down on the couch, she was there like as her image was burned into the back of my eye lids.  This was tiring, this was torture, but no matter how many times I thought that she was still there. I felt something nudged my hand and when I opened them, the shadows had expressed their concern by tugging at me. I smiled weakly as petted them and leaned on my side to give them a hug….

“Your body isn’t your own, and your feelings aren’t your own either my master.” Lucius voice radiated behind me as he made his way to the couch, “Please know that whatever bothering you, is bothering us, and that is truthfully annoying knowing my master isn’t thinking about her future. Although what she is thinking about is some dog that she met at the coffee shop.”

Lucius leaned down and smiled at me, as I couldn’t help but frown at him. I never appreciated that type of thinking, ever, because no one was a dog. No one should be considered a dog, that was rude, because everyone was equal, no one was lesser than anyone. And with that, I heard Lucius chuckle under his breath. 

“My master is so young and filled with hope.” Lucius smirked as he began making his way around, “Do you really think that everyone is born equal?”

I leaned up as Lucius expressed interest in sitting down next to me. I sighed, where was he getting at this? Lucius leaned his back against the chair as he closed his eyes.

“My master, there is no such as equality, from the moment you are born there are things against you or are in your favor. Genes, parents, household, money, and personal health, as soon as you brought into this world the world has already planned to be against you from the moment you breathed your first breathe.”​
I didn’t have anything to say to that depressing thought, and he probably knew that and that was why he smiled. He reached over to me and moved a fraction of my hair from my face.  When we looked at each other, I felt that he was trying to warm up to me, and that was funny in itself. I smiled as I moved away from his touch, only causing him to move closer to me. 

“Though don’t you think for once that the same thing applies to you my master, because the simple fact that you have me places you above these mutts.” He hummed as he buried his nose on the side of my neck.  I couldn’t help but laugh out loud as I looked at him, and for a minute I saw those hazy cold blue eyes look at me, as if I was the only thing in the world. 

Lucius confused me sometimes, because he would put me on a pedestal, and praise my name as if I was god herself. However at the same time, if I did anything against his wishes he would express discontent, and sometimes I got the feeling that he wanted more than I could provide for him at this point. When I first realized that he wasn’t a dream, but a real thing, I felt as though he was bound by his own rules. He looked at me and took my hand, he was reading my thoughts again, I didn’t look away from him, no I couldn’t look away from him.

“My master future is the only thing I care about.” He brought my fingers to his lips, “I’ll do anything to assure that her future is set.”

“My future….?” I repeated the last thing he said and he kissed my fingers, my knuckles, the back of my hand, and my palms with such tenderness that it caused my body to shiver. 

“For you to stand amongst these dogs as their master, that no matter what you do no one will cross you, and that no matter what path people take that they will bend to your will.” He responded as his lips made contact with my wrist before he interlaced our fingers together and he looked at me again with those cold blue eyes. “Even if I do something to make you angry, I will do it because I care about the path you take. I care about your future and I care about what these dogs might pollute your mind with.”

He leaned up and kissed my forehead, “Even if I have to kill that woman against your wishes, I will do so with the up most ease, because if she gets in the way.”

“She’s getting in the way of my master, and as your servant I can’t have that.”​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 9, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Little Killers*

_Ao-chan I_











“Tora,” Yuuko called while they walked back to their little house, an ice cream in hand after a long morning of training. “You’ve already taught me a bunch of water jutsu but I only know one lightning technique…”

She was trying to get Tora to teach her more jutsu for her lightning release but the woman didn’t look particularly interested in what she was saying reading the magazine she had bought in the convenience store while they walked and ate their ice creams. “Hm…” she answered distractedly. “You should talk to Haru on that one. I’m not a lightning user, you should know that already.”

“But you taught me Jibashi,” Yuuko remarked a little confused.

“Yeah, I learned it through one of Haru’s scrolls and you seemed like the lightning type,” she explained even as she read the article about the Nakano’s eventful gala on PINKU SHINOBI. “You should ask him to lend you some of those scrolls for your training. He can supervise you and explain any jutsu to you. He’s not lightning but if he’s not decent enough to explain a simple jutsu to a junior I’ll demote him back to chuunin where kids his level should be.”

Yuuko laughed nervously and shut up for the rest of the walk home. The blond, as per usual, was lazing around in the couch with a bunch of notebooks, scrolls and papers spread all around and with clothes that the girl could smell all the way from the front door. He had been staying away since they arrived from their little trip to Konoha and she had a feeling he hadn’t taken an actual bath since then. Amused, she watched as Tora kicked the sleeping beauty and all his trash off the couch to lie down with her magazine herself. Funnier, though, was that he slept even when his face kissed the floor with the power of Tora’s kick. Thinking it was futile to do anything now, Yuuko simply walked over to the kitchen to get some of the morning’s leftover coffee.

“Haru…” Tora called out lazily. “Oi, Haru…”

The guy just turned around, ignoring her and Yuuko laughed. “I’ll just have a look at these scrolls Tora,” she said for the sake of the blond but as soon as she bent down to pick one of them, both Tora and Haru stopped her, holding each of her arms before she could actually grab anything, her cup of coffee almost tipping over. “Hey…”

“Have you ever looked into any of them?” Haru asked all of a sudden with an angry voice, shocking the girl who didn’t know what the hell was going on. He always left his scrolls lying around, surely they couldn’t be all that dangerous. Seeing her expression, Haru took a deep breath and asked again in a softer voice, Tora just holding Yuuko’s other arm while she read at the same time not really interested in the two’s affairs. “Well, have you?”

“No,” she answered truthfully still a bit winded. They both let go of her arms but she kept in place as the guy bent down to collect all his notes into a huge, messy pile. The tension was completely gone again but her back was still stiff and the cup still shook in her hand.

He didn’t say anything else, or explain anything for that matter, just placed the stuff on the living room’s table and got back to his work as if nothing had actually happened. Still  a bit shaken, Yuuko swiftly walked and entered her room, where she sat down on her bed looking at the cup of coffee. It hadn’t happened in a while, it never happened with Tora but somehow she felt it with Haru. That she wasn’t trusted yet.

Shoving all bad things off her mind because it wasn’t like she had known Haru forever as she had with Tora, she walked over to her closet and opened her special box of gifts where she kept all the things fellow comrades gave to her before, like her favorite shirt from the collection Edie bought her or Hatori’s owl shaped ANBU mask. They gave her peace of mind and helped get out of her dark place…Today though, she didn’t want to have a look at her treasures, she wanted another kind of gift. Her own secret scroll.

It had been a gift from To, the elder Raccoon from the Mushroom forest after they completed the mission and killed the poachers. He said it might ease her burdens… She had put it aside ever since but maybe now was a good time to open it.

A summon scroll. There was only one name on it but she was sure it was a summon scroll, it had all the characteristics she had read about in a book at the library. She had always wanted a summon to help her in battle but she never knew anyone that could teach her about one. Maybe she was being na?ve but she rushed the process of writing her name down in the scroll and ending her with a finger print of her blood as was usual. Forming the seals and placing her hands on the scroll, she thought about the secrets they were holding and thought to herself that she wanted to know. “Kuchiyose no Jutsu.”

_All the secrets in the world. Reveal them to me._​


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2015)

_That Coffee Shop
Liquid Time Event
Kei Sili_

_?.._​
I could tell by his silence that he was in a bad mood, but there was some things that I can?t help. That happened to be my curiosity, it begged to sedated, and why I was so strung on this woman. Even if it was against my summoning wishes, he will have to be more patient with me, but as I smiled weakly thinking about the face he made as he was in spirit form, I couldn?t help but feel that Lucius was contemplating murder right here and now. 

?Did I say something funny Miss?? Colette voice broke me out of my thought process, but before I could answer I heard Lucius scoff a bit.

_Your life?Miss Colette, that?s the joke?._​
If I could turn around and splash coffee in his face I would, but the problem was that I had was that he didn?t have a face or a body at this point. He was connected to me by spirit, so he didn?t have to materialize as a human.  Still the urge to punch him was strong, but to keep face, I just simply shook my head. The girl looked at me and smiled weakly, I really wanted to tell her stop, I hated that smile of hers, and the more time I spent time with her. The more I realized that she was kind of pissing me off.

?I was thinking of what my friend told me.?  I lied as I sipped at the coffee, the reason why Lucius was so upset was because I found myself at the coffee shop again. Well, not really found, I purposely went searching for Colette, hoping to see her again. ?It crossed my mind, but forgive me that was rude of me, please continue.?

Colette nodded her head and looked at her cake, ?I?ve known him for eight years now, and he means the world to me.? 

For some reason this disgusting feeling ran over me like water, as almost if I wanted to turn around and puke up everything I drunk or ever eaten. The way she looked as she talked about him, praised him, and put him on a pedestal. It made my stomach twist and turn, almost like I spun around for hours on the spinning teacups they had at the fair. It wasn?t long until her words began to blur into each other. At a certain point I was staring at her lips, rather than listening to her, because those words were itching at me.

_I can do it now, end her life, give me the command and I?ll end her suffering._​
?Wow, that?s extremely cute.? My knee jerk reaction to fill the void with a happy smile and interested look, but it caused her to blush and turn away. 

?Really? Ha?.I never really thought about it like that. We are really cute aren?t we? I?m truthfully blessed with a man like him.?​
I clenched my jaw as I leaned back in my chair, there was that feeling again as if someone was putting my stomach in a blend and just letting it run, but I couldn?t let her know that. It was rude if I just told her shut up, or told her that she was making me sick. I cupped my fingers around the cup of my coffee and sipped, as I looked up at her. 

She was kind of cute?Maybe if she smiled more, and if she paid more attention to her outfit and her hair, a bit of make up here and there. She?ll be pretty damn cute.  I closed my eyes and just let the feeling of the coffee warming my stomach up overtake me.

_My, this is interesting development, master?.Turn around.
​_I opened my eyes and lean down as if I was reaching for my purse, but instead of looking directly, I looked behind me and saw a man at the register with a cute woman on his arm. I heard Lucius chuckling to himself as if someone told him a funny joke, and that was when I realized it. I quickly looked up and saw Colette face, almost like someone had gutted a baby goat in front of her. She looked as if the whole world was crumbling around her.

_That is truthfully a shame isn?t it? I wonder if she is going to make a scene?_​
He probably couldn?t see her when he walked in, because I was blocking the view of her. Though as I looked at her and studied her expression, I watched as her face skewered in pain before just looking down, she accepted defeat?

_Ha! She doesn?t even make a scene?! She just accepts it! Hahahahahah! That?s so sad!​_
I bit my lip as I watched her take her fork and shovel the rest of the cake in her mouth?.

Lucius was right, she was truthfully so sad?.​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 9, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Aftermath
_____________________________

It seemed like an eterenity had passed while it had only been a couple of hours. I didn't do much to waste any free time in the past, but I hadn't felt like this for a long time. My isolation made me wonder if anyone that I liked was still alive. There was no proof for it, maybe they all died at the Gala. How would I know though? Maybe when I got out I'd visit the Hokage as he should be able to direct me to a list of either missing or dead people from the Gala.

My solitude was broken by a rush of heavy footsteps. At first I assumed it had been a nurse rushing to a patient, but that thought eventually became ludicrous. The way how she would be running would be frantic, almost volatile compared to how someone like a nurse has to present herself. No, it was someone in a rush with only one thing on their mind: confirmation. Their footsteps reached a grinding halt when passing my room in a blur, and the large figure passed on by.

As he stood in my doorway my heart felt alleviated in a strange way. The man in front of me had blonde hair, a rather bulky build, and a scar over his right eye; he was unmistakably Raiken. He slowly walked in, almost shocked to see that I was awake, which I just kept a smile on my face. Towering over me, he stood as happiness swelled inside, it was a strange sight to see as I never really saw Raiken get emotional in this way. He quickly regained his composure though, sitting on the edge of my bed and looking away.

"Hello Raiken."

I said, breaking the silence between us. I sounded happy enough but it seemed something else had been troubling him. Even so I didn't dare ask him about it, I wanted him to say everything he wanted to me. He didn't respond at first, his arms laying inwards on his legs as his head slightly faced downwards; it was clear he was thinking something over in his head.

"I didn't know what to think. You were in the hospital for five days and you hadn't woken up. Lily kept telling me that 'she's immortal, she'll survive', but it was unsettling, you know?"

A smile came to my face, so at the very least, despite my immortal claims he still worried about me. I didn't want him to over worry of course, but he's almost the opposite of Thalia. She didn't express any concern with my well being, while still being cold and unsettling as I recovered. Raiken was different, he's seen my immortality in action, so it was strange to think that he would worry at this type of level. It ultimately just showed that he cared.

"Well I'm up and fine now, so it's no problem."

I could tell my words didn't go well with him, as he struggled to lash out. I knew though that even if he did it wouldn't be towards me, it would be at the person who did this to me. The reason why he would even lash out in the first place was because he cared, and that's probably the sweetest thing anyone could do. Finally, he had chosen his words correctly.

"No, it isn't 'no problem'. I tried to tell them I could help without saying too much, but they wouldn't let me. At that point Lily told me to leave you here, that I'd be under actual medical care here. Even so, you still lost your eye. That's on me, but we can fix it, I'll just give you some of my blood once you get out of here and that'll be that."

"That won't work Raiken."

"Why not? It'll definitely work."

"Then why did the scar on your face never heal?"

My words seemed to shock him, looking as if he couldn't believe I just said that. Again, before retaliating he took my words into consideration and didn't fight back, it was clear my intention. Just like with my power, DIVERGENT must have delayed his regenerative capabilities for long enough to allow the skin to scar and heal, that is why he still has that scar, and that is why my eye wouldn't regenerate.

"You can't fix something that isn't broken. My eye has already healed, albeit incorrectly. No matter what you or I do it won't become better."

"There's no point in _not_ trying."

"It's not going to work!"

I almost yelled at him, trying to get the message through his head. He seemed upset that I yelled at him but again kept his cool. I understood he was going through a whirlwind of emotions right now and I wasn't making it easier, but I at least was glad to see he was trying to control it, for me. Raiken finally cooled down, looking at me, declaring:

"I know this is sudden, but I feel like we aren't going to be able to spend a lot of time together in the future. Edie is the Unmarked, but due to that things are going to be strapped down for a while. We currently have her, but we have to protect her too. Saya is thinking of moving our hideout to the lower part of the Land of Fire to hide. Well, because Freyja knows..."

He finished off, and I completely understood. Truth be told I felt the same way; but for different reasons. After my horrendous showing at the Gala I needed to become stronger, and I had an idea for an ability that only she could help me with. I wasn't too fond of her, but if it meant overcoming Thalia, I'd do it. In a sense, this worked out for the both of us.

"Well that's good then. You're one step ahead of DIVERGENT. I wouldn't ask you to lose that for anything."

Raiken stood up from my bed, and I could tell he had eased up since when he first arrived. It was clear that he was just contempt with knowing that I had survived with minimal loss. Despite this being a goodbye of sorts I didn't feel like it had been truly one, just an acceptance to the future. Raiken started heading towards the door, but before he left he looked to me and commented:

"I'll still be popping up in the village every once in a while, can't completely remove Edie from her family, you know? So we can still be together around those times; it just won't be like how it's been. You know?"

I smiled before accepting:

"I know how it is completely. I'm fine, honestly. I can wait, I have all of eternity after you deal with DIVERGENT."

I said proudly. Raiken chuckled at my retort before heading out the door. Before he could completely step out though he peeked back inside before saying:

"I think you may have another visitor soon. She's visiting her father as we speak."  
​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 9, 2015)

Liquid Time
Ladies and Gents

?I hate that you have to decline the offer; however, I understand. I myself should have been more considerate of your position. There has hardly been a time where I?ve found myself?a bit more comfortable around people who weren?t Hisa. Though I?d enjoy the opportunity to meet you again Kei-san.? What Masami was saying caught my attention while I stood by and listened to her speak fancy. She did exude a bit of an open air about her, more so than usual. There was never a time I remember her being so involved in talking to other people, even when it was someone we both knew mutually. Often time should would just occasionally chime in, but other than that there was always silence on her part.

Had she grown a bit since doing those odd or so missions with Marietta? Hmmm

Whether the case or not I wasn?t too big a fan of the ?silly-billy-banana-fanana-fo-filly? shrine maiden called Kei or her tag along bitch boy. But then again I learned from a friend long ago that you can never really trust a ginger kid all too well which could perhaps be causing an unprovoked bias against the poor guy. Maybe I should lightening up a little? Considering this was Masami?s real first time actively pursuing what looked to be a friendly relationship between the two, I should be unconditionally, full on one-hundred percent, supportive of this in any way shape or form. As I?ve always been with her choices. 

?And it seems like Masami is busy too, though I always heard dogs needed to get at least 2 hours of walking done.? 

Nah, I don?t think I will. Kid?s got quite mouth on him.

?Let me clear a few things up with you first you unfortunate recipient of ginger genes.? My words were trailed by the brandishing of one of my fingers. ?Nothing you research here will help Fuzen. Alright? It?s a rather brutish backwater podunk rural village who wouldn?t be able to comprehend anything you learned from observing.? The cocky smile of Kyo?s quickly morphed into a deep scowl at my words. Was I getting under his skin now? Maybe, maybe not but I wasn?t anywhere near done anyway. 

?Second. It?s not like you?d be able to probably explain anything when you can?t even get the name of the place your researching right. It?s Ko-NO-Ha and not ?Ko-NA-ha.? I mean really. I?d imagine you trying to explain anything you learned to your natives would only hurt their minds and provoke some kind of savagery.? By this time I was all in with no stopping. The look of disbelief that Masami gave me showed just has caught off guard she was at the entire thing, yet I still had more insult to fling at this soulless red haired visitor. 

?Third. I don?t believe my dear friend here has me on as much of a leash as your shrine maiden does on you. Pull your hair when you get out of line? Latch onto to your like glue? Looks to me like she has quite the leash around your sack, but I?ll play along and say I am quite the dog, so how about I make you my bitch?? It was one thing to see everyone?s reaction to my words, though quite another thing to be able to feel how the air had grown stifling with such a blanket of tension. I began scratching the end of my chin as a looked at the guy straight across from me.

?I mean, you look like the kind of guy who enjoys being topped and smacked around, am I right?? 

​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 9, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Little Killers*

_Ao-chan II_











After the initial smoke faded, Yuuko was left staring at…she wasn’t sure. It looked human but it had pointed ears like elves and it was around the size of her hand’s palm. The little fairy-san held herself with confidence and showed Yuuko a brilliant smile as if she was sure of everything. Yuuko however just stared, she had never heard of a summon like this before. She half imagined to get some sort of animal or something, not a little elf. Curious she poked her in the tummy and heard a delightful giggling, as if she had just pressed one of those stuffed toys buttons.

“Don’t do that to Ao-chan, ne-san!” The sprite giggled. Ne-san, Yuuko crouched down to lie on her knees and be the same height as the sprite that stood on her desk, giggling each time she was poked. “Ao-chan can’t stand being tickled!”

Yuuko couldn’t help but smile at the sight, however she stopped so the little sprite could actually breathe. “I’m Yuuko,” she introduced herself, extending a finger which the sprite shook with both her little cute hands. “You are?”

“Ao-chan is Ao-chan, ne-san,” she answered simply.

“Ah, so your name is Aoi?” Yuuko asked.

“Yes, Ao-chan is Ao-chan!”

So cute! Just from talking with her, Yuuko felt as if she was eating sugar and drinking honey at the same time. She’d be getting diabetes at this rate. “Ne-san is the new ne-san, right? Ne-san called Ao-chan because ne-san wants to have a secret revealed.”

Yuuko’s eyes widened but she nodded, she had indeed wished for all secrets to be revealed while she summoned the sprite. “Does that mean someone else would have come if I had wished something different?”

“If ne-san’s request had been different, a different imouto would have come. Ao-chan, Aka-chan, Ki-chan, Mi-chan and Mu-chan are the Little Killers. Whatever ne-san wants, whenever ne-san desires, the Little Killers will do it!”

Yuuko laughed but Aoi kept going. “Ne-san wants information, Ao-chan is the best in the world. No secret is a secret unless ne-san wants it to be. Ne-san wants to find out what’s written in those scrolls, Ao-chan can find out!” Her laughter died, how did she knew Yuuko wanted the information in the scrolls after seeing Haru’s reaction? She was about to ask about it when she heard a knock on the door and Haru walked in without waiting for an answer. Well, at least he knocks, Tora just barges in whenever she wanted.

“Yuuko-chan,” he greeted her with an apologetic look before staring at her position in front of the desk. “Is something wrong with the chair?”

“No, I…” she was about to introduce her summon but, looking at her work table, not even the scroll was there. She stared at it for some time before looking back at Haru with a small smile. “No, I was just looking through the drawers.” 

Why was she lying?

Haru just nodded and threw her a couple of scrolls. “Tora told me you wanted new Raiton jutsu, you should have just said so from the beginning,” he stated and she blushed a little, looking down at the scrolls now safe in her lap. “About what happened earlier…don’t worry too much about it. Those scrolls just hold my research and I’m still a little nervous about showing the work to anyone else,” he scratched the back of his neck and grinned from his spot at the door.

“Yeah,” Yuuko smiled, a little relieved he wasn’t mad at her or anything and nodded as he threw her another smile and left, closing the door behind him.

“Ne-san’s Haru lied, does ne-san know?” A small voice whispered in her ear, startling the girl into jumping, the scrolls rolling to the floor. Not really bothered by her rough movements, Aoi just jumped out of Yuuko’s shoulders and onto the desk where she appeared to remove the scroll out of nowhere and laid it out on the wood as it once was. “Ne-san, never tell anyone about the Little Killers. No one else needs to know but ne-san,” she explained.

“Why?” Yuuko asked, a little taken back by the sprite’s words. She had to admit it was all a little unsettling.

“Because if ne-san tells about the Little Killers, they’ll know ne-san has the Little Killers,” was her simple and yet strange answer. “If ne-san’s Haru knows about Ao-chan, ne-san’s Haru might suspect. If ne-san’s Haru suspects, ne-san’s Haru might hide his secrets where Ao-chan could never reach.”

“Okay,” she consented. Even if it was all rather strange, her reasons did make sense. She was no longer interested in Haru’s scrolls though, she understood and knew how to respect if he wanted to keep his personal research secret. “You can go back now if you want, I don’t need to see his scrolls anymore. Oh wait,” she called, opening her first drawer and getting a small pack of cookies from inside. “Take these as thanks for showing up and talking to me.” 

Her idea was rewarded when Aoi’s big black eyes shone at the sight of the treats, but she didn’t leave immediately after receiving them. “Ne-san doesn’t want to find out what’s inside the scrolls? Ne-san’s Haru was lying, did ne-san not realize?”

“You said that before…what do you mean?” She asked, frowning. Why would Haru lie? “Is that not his research?”

“Ne-san’s Haru lied about it being his research. Ao-chan can tell, Ao-chan knows when people lie. Knowing when someone lies is part of discovering secrets too so Ao-chan knows. Does ne-san wants Ao-chan to find out what’s inside the scrolls?” 

The little blue sprite was just looking at her as if ready to move with one word. “No,” Yuuko said instead. “Thank you but…I don’t know why he lied but I’m sure he doesn’t mean to harm me.” The scrolls might hold information that’ll get her in trouble. He was probably just protecting her like always. 

“If ne-san doesn’t want, Ao-chan doesn’t want either. But if ne-san ever wants, Ao-chan will want too. But ne-san,” Aoi added before leaving. “In Ao-chan’s experience, blind faith is blind. Blind means not seeing the good…or the bad. In Ao-chan’s experience, blind faith always imagines the good, blind faith always forgets the bad.”

With those mysterious words the sprite disappeared in a wave of sparkling blue dust that soon flew and left Yuuko wondering if she hadn’t just dreamed everything. She would think so if not for her name still signed on the scroll, her blood print clear. She had an idea of what Aoi was saying but it wasn’t clear for her, as if the answer was just out of her reach.

_The flowers, red and yellow and blue
I will pick the prettiest ones for you
And make the perfect crown for your head
And now all of the flowers are dead!_​


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2015)

_That Coffee Shop
Liquid Time Event
Kei Sili_​
I brushed through his red hair as he rested his head on my chest, his hands wrapped tightly around my waist as he breathing became slow. Spending alone time with him like this was really nice, though it was a constant reminder of the stress he was under, and his responsibilities, I almost felt bad for telling him about my day. He looked so tired tonight, and for me to tell him about this insignificant thing, maybe I was a bit too selfish. 

?Did she throw a chair or something?? Kyo mumbled underneath his breath, I smiled as I twirled his hair in my fingers, despite my selfishness he listened. 

I shook my head, ?She didn?t, she just sat there, almost till closing, but I stayed with her. I didn?t want her to feel alone?.?

She just sat there in silence for what seemed like eternity, even when I tried to talk to her, she just sat there with that empty expression on her face. I think I watched someone break in front of me, and I didn?t even have the strength to help them. Though there was nothing I could do, even if I wanted to do something, that wasn?t my life nor was it my fight.  I buried my face into Kyo hair, this was all too troublesome for my health, and yet even though I thought that. I still wanted to do something, call him out, throw a chair at him, or make him confess his sins. 

?I?ve should have done something.? I said out loud, ?Anything?.?

?Don?t stress over it.? I felt Kyo move underneath me, and when I moved my arm, he was looking up at me, ?It?s both of their fault.?

?Both??

?He?s a scumbag for cheating at her, and not being a man for ending it. Though, she isn?t any better, she probably knew and she didn?t want to see the truth. If she was really serious about this guy, then she would have done everything in her power to stay with him, even if it meant changing herself. I feel like she would have done it.?​
Changing yourself for the sake of love? For some reason I didn?t want to think about it. Those words sat uneasy in my heart, but did she really have to change? She was a cute girl, she had a pretty face, and she was kind of shy. Though that didn?t subtract from her charm, it actually added, because she seemed like the girl who always wanted to try her hardest.  She had a cute smile too, when she talked about him, she seemed so happy and proud, even when I felt sick about hearing it. 

_She looked really happy?._​
?Kei?.?​
?Why does she have to change in order to be with him? Why can?t he just accept her for who she is?? I broke, why? Why did she have to hurt herself in order to stand next to him? It was stupid? It was pathetic and yet, I was becoming angry at her. Why? ?Why? Couldn?t he just meet her halfway somewhere??

??.? Kyo looked at me and lifted up from my arms, but even if he gave me these all-knowing eyes, he didn?t understand anything. ?What?s wrong??

His voice was so warm and so soft as if he was dealing with a child, but when he touched me, wiping my falling tears with his thumbs, I realized how gently he was touching me. As if he was dealing with glass. I bit the inside of my cheek, stifling my whimpering, I bit so hard it almost instantly stopped the tears. 

I cupped his hand in mine and shook my head, ?Nothing?_.nothing?_.? I whispered 

He didn?t say anything, he didn?t push me to say anything, but what he did do made me realize something. He placed his head on mind and for a minute there was nothing but pain radiating through my entire chest?.

_Because I was the truthfully pathetic woman!_​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 9, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*A-Rank: The Dragon Prince*

_Sexy Bodyguard Adventures IX_

It was a brilliant fight that would probably save them all the trouble they had gotten with the Hokage-sama when they had ditched their Jounin and embarked on an A-ranked mission alone. It would also look excellent on their curriculum how they managed to complete the mission and carry the prince to his official duties safe and sound. That is?if they could find him first.

?Shit, can?t believe that little ass managed to escape,? Sayano spat on the ground and glared at their surroundings as if she was trying to see where the douche was. Yuuko shrugged and sighed.

?He probably jumped at the opportunity when he saw we were too busy fighting the dogs. Sayano-kun, can?t you track him with your magic eyes?? She asked, recalling how she was the one who pin pointed and lead them to the Inuzuka camp in the first place.

?Yeah, heal Yuuko while I get him,? she ordered Edie before taking a leap into the sea of trees. The blonde in question shook her head and glared after their self proclaimed leader before turning to the youngest with green chakra glowing in the palms of her hands.

?Come on, show me your arm,? she ordered and Yuuko quietly obeyed, watching with amazement as her wound healed in no time under Edie?s warm healing chakra. She blushed, muttering a thanks and sitting down on the ground to wait for their remaining member to come back with the idiot that was the cause of all this crap. Edie stood but, after a while, joined her on the ground too.

?You didn?t get hurt Edie?? Yuuko asked if only to break the silence. It wasn?t an uncomfortable one but, honestly, the girls hadn?t had a chance to actually talk since the beginning of the mission. Except, of course, when it came to bickering about who got his highness in bed (Yuuko blushed at the thought) first.?They drilled you deep into the ground, that had to be painful.?

Not really paying much attention to her ridiculous attempt at small talk, Edie just answered her absent mindedly as she looked at her surprisingly clean nails. ?That was nothing. As if such a weak attack could hurt the Edie Nakano.? Yuuko smiled to herself, she was about to answer when the body of the prince was thrown across the floor in front of the girls.

?Tell me you didn?t kill him!? Yuuko shouted as she and Edie quickly flipped him over to check his vital signs (and his handsome, if idiotic, face).

?Course not,? Sayano assured them, flipping a careless hand through the air as if it wouldn?t actually matter if she had killed him or not. ?He just turned to me and said *?Sayano-sama, how can I make myself useful to you??* and I told him _?Well, just come back with me without putting up a fight?_. And then he ran into a nearby tree. He ran into it until he lost his consciousness and made himself easy to carry,? she explained with a straight, perfect poker face, leaving Yuuko almost killing herself with laughter and managing to crack a smile out of Edie herself.

?Well,? Yuuko got up from her crouching position near the prince and got her string from her back pouch. ?Let?s tie him up good and drag his royal ass to the throne he belongs to, shall we??​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 9, 2015)

Shou threw Hatori's body to the ground landing him amidst a sea of gold, the door slammed shut with a gust of powerful winds and the voice echoed through the hall. "He's all yours sister."Shou disappeared from all sight becoming one with the shadows that reached out across the room, they acted oddly as if to try and reach out to the closest source of light and snuff out the flames... almost as if the shadows themselves had a purpose... I wasn't far from the truth.

Getting to his feet Hatori looked upon central pile of gems and valuable trinkets that adorned the hoard. Within it was the white dragoness this time her scales were pure and almost glowed in a radiant shower of wind chakra. He wasn't afraid of her, and got to his feet clenching his ribs gold wasn't soft to him as it was to her April's basket sat at his side.

"Welcome Hatori Akarusa, my savior."

He bowed his head respectfully, she called him a savior but he did nothing more than what was necessary to survive. If anyone was a savior it was her, she gave him April back and in his eyes there was no greater gift than that she had given him... a second chance. She was a creature of the highest order, something beyond comparison to anything that resided upon the natural earth... a divine being that had blessed him.

Hikari smiled almost as the thought crossed his mind, "You give us too much credit, I merely offered you a gift which you have yet to realise the full potential of, that is in part why you are here..."

"You.... can read my mind?"He asked and she nodded with a pleasant hmm-uhm for a moment he was left confused then looking briefly onto his arm he remembered, he didn't bleed red blood like everyone else at least... not any more. It was silver, just like hers. He always assumed the bond to be a two way street, never to have a third party as she was now suggesting. "Dragons do not share their blood lightly, I am sorry we couldn't give you a proper explanation on the day."

A moment passed where he remained silent, seeming to be in his own little world... if one ever existed in mere hours he had been shown that the world wasn't quite what it seemed to be. The world he called home was merely a layer to something far greater and Hiku merely existed as one of these layers. There was an onion joke somewhere but he simply couldn't find it... or some other force merely prevented him from making it.

"... When we donate our blood we are forming a pact and agreement one that can be broken by the dragon alone. Something I hope that will never come to pass but I merely thought you should know that if April or you ever die... it is possible for the other to survive."

Hatori looked at her giving a confused look, "Yeah let's ruin this little re-union with a sudden thought of negativity. Hoot..."He shook his head, this place felt weird it had it's own form of chakra and he was soaking it up like a sponge... and it wasn't doing him any favors. His mind was all over the place.

"Sorry I just needed to point that out too you. I noticed while I slept that you consistently worried about April... It's a strange sensation really, why do you feel so attached to a owl you previously considered nothing more than a pet."

Within moments a rage swelled up within him, a pet?! PET?! He never thought of April in such a manner, and here the dragon was making assumptions. "She is a lot of things but certainly not a Pet!"

God damn it these emotions...

"I'm sorry I didn't mean..."Hikari responded before she was interupted by the boy, "No... I am sorry I don't know what's coming over me. That was uncalled for... Hikari why do I feel like this?"He asked making the assumption she already felt as he did, or vice versa.

She sighed, "Your just not used to how raw chakra is out here, I figured my brother may of told you by now that chakra as you know it doesn't exist out here. You'll get used to it, I am honestly not surprised your affinity lies here... you did take my blood extremely well."


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2015)

_That Coffee Shop
Liquid Time Event
Kei Sili_​
Maybe when I got to the house I realized how pathetic I was. Chasing after a guy that doesn?t feel the same way back and I had the nerve to think Colette was sickening. Maybe that made me a horrible woman, seeing my flaws in others made me sick, because I hate seeing them. I hate knowing that I have them, I hate realizing somewhere along the line, that I hate other people stories, but refuse to edit my own.  I laughed at myself as the shadows began to transform into dogs, they nudged my hand, worried about me probably?.

Though they have a really pathetic master?.​
He doesn?t love me, no, that wasn?t true, he do love me. He just doesn?t love me the way I do him, and maybe he never. Though I delude myself into thinking maybe one day, he?ll see me. Maybe one day he?ll open his eyes and I?ll be the one he could lean on. I cracked a pathetic smile, maybe I am just like Colette, even if I saw Kyo with another woman. If I saw him with Edie, there was nothing I could do, even if I want to throw a chair or slam my hand down on the table and cry.

_I had no right to?_​
To be loved and to love in return were completely different things, and I knew it?

I felt Lucius arms wrap around me, as if trying to catch me from falling, but it was too late. Even if he wanted to, despair was a dark hole and I?ve fallen into it. He rested his chin on my shoulder as he brought me closer to him. 

Please love me, please see me, please look my way at least?

Colette was probably thinking that, and I had the nerve to laugh?.​
?It hurts you know.? I finally opened my mouth to say something to Lucius, ?Being in love, with someone who doesn?t love you back, because you have these stupid moments when you realize that you could do anything else with your time. With your emotions?.?

?And yet you choose not to.?​
He needed me, he didn?t need love, and he didn?t want it, because there were ten times more important things than some girls trifling emotions. There was a village, his family, and then his responsibilities. If I looked on my side, I still wasn?t strong, I didn?t know what I wanted out of life, and I was just being passed down where the wind took me. If I though t like that, I realized my weakness, but still it didn?t hurt less. 

In truth it made my heart ache ten times more?.​
I turned to Lucius and wrapped my arms around him, burying my face into his shirt. I want to forget these feelings, I want to be strong. I want to completely be able to separate my emotions from what I want to what I need.  One day I wanted to wake up and be able to see him as a friend! I want to support him like a friend would! I wanted to look at him one day and just stand side by side with him as a friend would. Though I keep waking up and hoping one day, just at least once, he?ll see me?.

_I want him to see me?._​
?Kei?.? Lucius called out to me and I looked at him, ?Master?? 

?You aren?t a pathetic woman, you are a strong woman, you are my master, and you are going to grow up into a wonderful woman. Men will beg to kiss your feet and you?ll have more problems on your hands then you?ll know what to do with.?​I listened to his words and smiled as he cupped my face, ?If he doesn?t see you, then surely someone will?.Until please settle for mines, because not even eternity will be able to tear my gaze away from you.?

I let my arms drop, because I knew those words were because of our bond. Lucius will always love me, even through hell and back, I knew that he would never question my wants, and pray to the gods if I ever needed something. I smiled weakly as I dropped my gaze away from him, pulling my hair behind my ear, it was getting longer and longer each passing day.  I turned away from him, because there was nothing I could say or do, but accept my pathetic nature.

_?Master??​_
He called out to me, and it was almost like he was really hurt by my lack of response. When I looked back at him, I wondered if he felt the same pain in my heart that I did when I was with Kyo. 

I wanted to test it, I wanted to use him like a tiny little punching bag, but that would be even worse of me. Wouldn?t it? 

?I?m here for your pleasure my master?I?m here for whatever you want or need, so please don?t hesitate to use me as such.?

I couldn?t help but chuckle to myself?.​
?You are really_ pathetic_ Lucius?.?​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 9, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*

_Dandō Jū_

With Ao-chan gone, Yuuko wiped her mind clean of anything but training and opened one of the scrolls that Haru had thrown at her previously. The title at the beginning of the page read Raiton: Dandō Jū. Meaning electric gun. It only had two hand seals to it, the Bird and the Hare so it really sounded extra easy. It was also just a C-rank jutsu like most Yuuko had already learned and mastered. There wouldn’t be any problem learning it but she couldn’t exactly practice it at home so she got the scrolls and ran out the house, shouting she was going to the training field, a faint okay sounding before she closed the door and dashed away.

Once she got to her favorite spot, she opened the scroll again and had another look before actually attempting her first time. Tora usually supervised her when she learned new jutsu but she was a big girl now, surely she could study to get stronger without her mentor present. Confident, she left the scrolls and the rest of the stuff near her tree and walked over to one of the wooden posts she had placed there with the help of Tora to practice her jutsu without needing an actual partner. 

Bird. And then the Hare and then…

“Raiton: Dandō Jū!” 

She called before molding lightning to fit in the palm of her hand and hitting the post with it. It didn’t really do much to the object, except maybe burning it when the attack directly hit, but against a living opponent it should be able to distract or hinder the enemy…maybe even knock him out if she put more power into it. So even if she was a little disappointed that Haru hadn’t given her a very hard jutsu to learn, she was quite happy with it. Now she didn’t have to depend solely on Jibashi if she needed to use Lightning Release in battle.

“Do you need a lab rat?” She heard behind her back and turned to see Tora and Haru sitting by her stuff. The dark skinned brunette still busy with the magazine but there and Haru looking at her behind his sun glasses. He wore those even though it was cloudy 99% of the days in Kumogakure, Yuuko couldn’t tell exactly why but, at the moment, it didn’t matter. She just laughed at her newfound family and nodded.

“Come on, let’s see if I can actually win against you with my super new technique!” The girl shouted with comic confidence, rewarded when Haru laughed out loud and motioned for her to go at him.

“Hope you like having your ass handed to you,” he retorted with a wide grin.

She grinned and formed the two hand seals of before. And right as she ran towards him she remarked. “Not as much as your girlfriends seem to.” Thankfully, the plan worked as she had expected it to and he just stared at her in shock before getting hit with her electric gun and dramatically flying back into the ground, half knocked out. Yuuko looked at his body with some guilt.

“Did I really hit him with that big of an oomph?” She asked, not knowing if she should go check on him or not…

“Don’t flatter yourself,” Tora said, announcing her come back from the land of PINKU SHINOBI. “That hit didn’t have enough oomph to knock down a rat and though he’s not that much stronger, he does deserve some acknowledging,” she explained as she threw the magazine so it landed right on Haru’s butt with a small ploft. “He’s probably just suffering the shock from your words. Good job Yuuko.”

The girl in question laughed and nodded happily even as Haru groaned against the earth. “Stop teaching our princess weird shit, you bitch!” 

Yuuko couldn’t help but laugh even more when Tora put a foot on Haru’s head and made it rub around the ground, literally forcing him to eat dirt. “You have a problem with it, whore?”

It was quite funny when Tora bullied someone…as long as she wasn’t the target that is.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2015)

_That Coffee Shop
Liquid Time Event
Kei Sili_​
I wondered if I really was hoping to see her. Maybe somewhere in my heart I really wanted to see her, hear what she wanted to do after that, but she never came to the coffee shop. I probably had like 4 coffee by time I realized that. That hope I held on to, just to see what she did, but in the end it was only serving my selfish need. I stroked the cup that I held in my hand and looked outside, watching everyone going through their daily lives, and for some reason I began thinking about mines. I closed my eyes and turned away from the window….

I didn’t want to think about things like that, I wanted to see Colette, I wanted to hear that she was leaving him, reinventing herself, and even if she was damaged she would be trying her best. If she did that, I would know there was hope for me. Maybe I wasn’t so lost as I thought, and even if I didn’t hear those words, even if she said she was going to forgive him and take him back. I knew that I was better than her. Either way, I would hear what I want, but I didn’t hear anything….

Not a single damn thing…​
I took a spoon and cut the cheesecake in front of me into a tiny piece before putting it in my mouth. The sweet taste, the smooth texture, it brought a smile to my face, because I remembered that love was supposed to be this way. It was supposed to be sweet, yeah it could be a little rough, like the graham cracker crust, but in the end it was supposed to be something simple. Something sweet…

I wondered if Colette thought the same thing, maybe that was why she went kept coming back to this coffee shop, because whenever love had beat the crap out of her. She would order a cake and remembered how love was supposed to be. That if she worked hard to see it through, then maybe everything will be sweet like a cake, but love wasn’t like that. 

It was filled with mistakes and weird feelings that there was no amount of words that could describe them. 

Although most of the time it was bitter like coffee…​
A horrible tasting drink unless you add something to it, like cream or sugar, or it helps dilute the sweet taste after eating cake. Love by itself, wasn’t really love, but just like coffee a bitter thing that couldn’t be really explained. Love needed things, it needed respect, it needed understanding, just like coffee needed cream and sugar. Without it, it would be just some weird watered down feeling of lust….

_Master, you have an appointment soon…_​
She really wasn’t coming back here was she? I don’t know the feeling that swelled up in my heart at the mere thought of not seeing Colette. It was probably disappointment, more than likely I was just disappointed, because it was a story that I didn’t know the end to. And in the end that was what it all was, just a story that I got too invested into, that I wasted my time filling my boring days with, and as if someone ripped the last few pages out of the book. 

I just had to cut my losses and move on….​I got up and left the coffee shop, this was as far as Colette story took me, and maybe if I learned from hers, then maybe I could better mines…

Though just like coffee, love was a bit addictive….

The pain and sorrow, I don’t mind it at all….​
_Because it’s love…
_​
*Arc End*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 10, 2015)

*The Legendary Rainbow Eel

Part VIII*​
*Kisei*​
"...They really left two Genin alone. Now I am actually _relieved_ that we are heading back." _I exasperatedly say out loud, after both Ren and Kihiko were well out of earshot._ "...That being said, going back to confront the old man _now_ might end up being a futile effort if we do not have a 'proper excuse' to bring up our suspicions." _I continue talking, not particularly caring whether or not Takashi was paying attention.

...This meal is terrible. There is hardly any meat._

*--- --- --- --- ---*​*Training*​
*Kihiko*​


Atlantic Storm said:


> Ren grabbed the kunai from the air then immediately shot forward with a shunshin, smirking once more as his body began to light up with electricity. "It's my victory!" he preemptively declared. There was a bright flash and then...



_... ... ...

Ren had collided with what appeared to be a smaller, yet denser version of the defensive Earth Dome jutsu._ "I'm pretty sure either of those could've been counted as 'lethal'." _Kihiko pointed out from behind the half-dome._ "Tch, well I wouldn't have used either of them if I didn't think you would be able to handle it..." _Ren muttered in response, putting some several feet between the dome and himself, somewhat fazed from the impact._

"Y'know, since this is just training, if you need a short break just say so. You _did_ hit this dome pretty hard after all."  _Kihiko offered while she remained behind the wall, should Ren refuse._ "Hmp! I hope you don't honestly think running into a rock wall will be enough to make me quit!" _He called out with a defiant tone in his voice. After the brief light-headedness had worn off, Ren quickly circled around the dome while he began to prepare another Raijū Tsuiga volley..._

"Fūton: Reppūshō!"

_...Only to have his would-be assault interrupted when a strong burst of wind blasted out from the dome's opening. In addition to knocking him off his feet *and* back some several meters, any loose bits of rock were also sent flying in his direction. Luckily for him, though, most of these rocks were fairly small - and the larger ones hardly the size of his palm - so any bruises or cuts he suffered weren't anything to be concerned about. 

Although that sudden burst of wind had initially cleared away most of the smoke, the smoke that still persisted blew in towards Ren's direction due to the current. It was in that immediate interval between Ren being pushed back, and the remaining smoke filling in the empty space, that Kihiko dashed forward out from her shelter to engage Ren in another bout of close combat. 

Ren - who had his guard up to prevent any potentially severe damage to his head and neck from the flying rocks - immediately picked up on Kihiko's approach and successfully deflected her opening strike, only to realize that it was a feint upon being struck square on the underside of his lower jaw moments later. It hurt sure enough, but...? By no means was Kihiko holding back in regards to the actual force behind her strikes, but because this is only training, she was opting to use open palm strikes.

The two continued trading blows and parries. Though Ren did get several solid hits in, he found that he was gradually becoming overwhelmed not by the strength of her onslaught, but by the surprising speed she was executing it with, each successful strike immediately leading into another and each failed strike transitioning into another attempt from a different angle - and he was becoming increasingly irritated by this. This woman, who was so lax and seemingly complacent throughout the duration of their mission thus far, was actually backing him into a corner? Impossible!_

"Tch! Enough of this..!" _He gritted his teeth out of frustration, and - after successfully striking her with a weak, but disruptive attack - put a distance of several meters between himself and the Kunoichi. Once again, he gathered his chakra into the tip of his right index finger._

"Raiton: Renzoku Suto-..!" 

_When he had realized that his right arm had been raised towards the sky, it was too late to cancel the attack and the built-up electricity was discharged safely into the air above him. Immediately afterwards, he felt his arm twisted around behind his back, a light jab to the back of his head and a quick blow to the back of one of his knees - causing that knee to bend out of reflex, making him fall forward onto his other knee. He instinctively thrust out his other arm to the ground to break his fall._ 

"How did you manage catch up to me so quickly?" ; "Wha- Eh? I wouldn't even _be_ a Jounin if I weren't able to realize when the opponent is just trying to buy some time. Well...there's that and you retreated in a straight line. Which _may very well be_ the quickest way to do so, but also makes that part of your path painfully clear." ; "Rrrrrr..." ; "I also figured that _Renzoku Sutorīmu_ technique of yours can only be fired in a straight line, so what I did from there was just instinct."

_With a smirk on her face, Kihiko releases Ren and helps him stand back up._ "Well! I think it's safe to say I've won this round. I believe we should have enough time for one more round, what do you think?"



​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 10, 2015)

*Lin Houki*
Emancipation of All, Finale

---​
If Lin Houki had to compare dying as a shōten clone to anything, she would have compared it to the awakening from a very lucid dream. One moment, she was floating in the devastated ball room of the Nakano Manor, watching as her vision was slowly enveloped by white, and the next moment she was snapped back to the dingy chamber of the dilapidated temple on the outskirts of Konoha. The room was decidedly dark. Damp with the feeling of moist wood yet, at the same time, heavy with a certain staleness lingering in the air. A complete change in scenery. She gave a loud, audible sigh. 

"Finally awake, huh," Meiji's nonchalant voice came from across the temple hall; near where the organ and the rest of the instruments were. He sounded neither pleased nor annoyed about the Houki's coming to and there was a certain distance in his voice, as if he was distracted by something. 

Lin rose from the moist wooden floor, grimacing slightly as she noticed some of the rotten wood had stained her clothing. She picked up her naginata, which was propped up against one of the walls, then looked over at her partner. "He's here already, huh." Her forehead creased.

"Oh yes. Houki-sama has been _quite_ scrupulous in his assault on the temple. Maybe it was a good thing that Labcoat-san and White Suit-san defeated us so quickly. He's been attacking us now for a good minute or two and if we remained unconscious..." he gave an amused grin and fell silent again.

"How are all the fortifications and barriers those fanatics prepared holding up?" she asked.

"Well, I woke up to the sound of the whole temple shaking from one of his attacks and Houki-sama just continued to pound away at the barriers with his raiton attacks since then. Thankfully, he's stopped now," he explained. 

Lin gave a nod, processing all of this. It made sense. Her father's attacks were famed for being fast, even compared to other proficient users like herself. Tearing away at outer layers of a barrier jutsu with continuous blasts of raiton would have been an easy task for him. But if he stopped using those that could only mean one thing...

"So now he's just charging another attack to take down the rest of the barriers. Bah, I knew those stupid zealots were useless." She clicked her tongue irritably. 

"The calm before the storm, neh."

And then, as if on cue, the duo felt a tumultuous - almost deafening - rumble of thunder followed by a sharp increase in chakra pressure. This time, it was Meiji's turn to click his tongue. "Maybe I spoke too soon."


----------



## Hollow (Jan 10, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*

_Gian_

?Come on then, show me what you?ve learned,? Tora ordered, not sparing Haru a second glance and Yuuko excused herself for a second so she could go check out the second scroll. With only one Hand Seal: the Snake; Gian was apparently much more powerful than Dandō Jū had been. She read and reread the scroll a second time to make sure she had read everything right.

?I?m not sure if I should be using this one during practice?? Yuuko explained as she placed the scroll on the ground with her stuff. The jutsu was as simple as the previous one but a lot more powerful and she was afraid she might hurt Tora during practice. It would be safer to just use the wood posts to train it. Her sensei, though, just snorted at the idea.

?If you?re so full of yourself you think you can actually hit me with one of your shitty little jutsu go ahead,? she answered with a shrug of her shoulders, shaking her head with her nose stuck up high. ?As if a slowpoke like you could ever match my speed.?

As soon as she finished saying that Yuuko formed the Snake, molded her chakra into lightning and?how was she supposed to do it again? The scroll didn?t really explain how they were supposed to do it, just that they would shoot spears at the actual speed of lightning. Not really sure, she just made up her own way on the spot by clapping her hands and sliding the one on the top off, shooting the lightning she had formed. Just in case, she didn?t actually target Tora but instead sent it flying over her shoulder. It really was the speed of lightning and her caution was rewarded when it hit one of the rocks near the pond and cut it in half. 

She just stood there for a minute or so, looking at the rock and then looking at her hands as if she didn?t really understand where she had pulled that off. ?What the fuck?? Tora mumbled under her breath, not having expected her pupil to pull a B-rank out of her ass like she just did. *?Haru! I told you to give her simple techniques! That means not the zeus cosplaying ones!?*

?Those were the only ones I had at hand?? Haru excused himself with a small laugh only to get his face scrubbed on the floor again by Tora?s foot.

?Then you shouldn?t have given her Gian! She could?ve killed herself with it you fucking retard,? she yelled at him while kicking him continuously. Yuuko just stood to the side still shocked so sensei stopped and grabbed her by the shoulders. ?Don?t worry Yuuko, even with such a powerful technique at hand you?re still the weakest shinobi Kumogakure has ever seen! *Stay with me Yuuko!*? She shouted loudly as she shook the girl?s shoulders. ?Come on! This is nothing an extra large McDaisy?s burger won?t solve!? 

Only Tora would use the opportunity of Haru being unconscious and Yuuko too shocked to complain about junk food to drag them to the nearest restaurant.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 10, 2015)

*Raigaa Houki*
Emancipation of All, Finale

---










​
He stared down the decrepit temple with a steely cold gaze, at the final barrier resiliently shimmering in the face of his continuous attacks and promptly withdrew his lightning pearls. They'd done a good enough job of tearing down the weak outer layer of the fortifications set around the duo of exiles, but it'd take them far too long to even put a dent in the last wall. Gathering lightning around his feet, Raigaa slowly floated up into the night sky, until he was approximately twenty metres directly above the ceiling of the temple.

"Vault of Weapons: Blue August."

There was a flash of white as the summoning registered, and then a long spear roughly the same size as the man himself manifested in the air. Raigaa reached out and placed a firm grip around the handle, taking a moment to appreciate the weight of the weapon in his hand, then twirled it between his fingers so that the blade was pointed directly downwards. 

And then he began to chant; the long oath which needed to be recited every time he wanted to use his spear at its full power. It'd been a long time since he'd use it; his duties as a clan head restricted him from seeing much battle, these days, but Raigaa still remembered it clear as day. For those were words that, as much as anything, also reflected his own inner being and resonated with him. 

"No wall may withstand my might, and no evil, my burning light. No enemy may escape my wrath; the blade of my conviction flies true to their path. Heed my command and ignite thyself, Blue August!"

He released his grip.

The spear dropped downwards, its blade kept pointed at the single point of the ceiling and, despite the wind, maintaining its course. A coat of brilliant blue erupted at the tip, then flowed upwards until the weapon was covered completely in a dazzling blue; like a shooting star piercing the night sky. 

And then it grew, massively until the length was that of a several story tower. People often spoke of the so called ultimate spear. Famous jutsu wielded by various shinobi throughout time such as the Sandaime Raikage's Jigokuzuki and the Rokudaime Hokage's Raikiri were given such names; the Houki clan themselves were particularly famous for their unique brand of lightning spear jutsu. 

This was the real thing. _The_ ultimate spear. 

Like a hot knife through butter, Blue October tore through the barrier, the sheer power of the drop collapsing the entire temple in the process. A thick veil of dust erupted in the wake of Raigaa's final attack.

The head of the Houki clan landed on the handle of the spear. Even through the sound of collapsing wood and rock all around them, both Meiji and Lin could hear the distinctive metallic rasp of a sword leaving its sheath and the deep, resonating voice of Raigaa Houki. "I found you."


----------



## Kenju (Jan 11, 2015)

[A L L - S T A R Code]​<"The True Story Begins">
-The End of the Beginning(FINALE)-

_"It has been three weeks since the disappearance of the four missing shinobi that went on an expedition into the underground lair, suspected to have potential dangerous threats that could bring harm to Black. This mission was led and requested by Riokou of Silent Honors, a kunoichi of the Mist Village,"_

Was this seriously happening? In my newly found father's living room, the the daily news broadcast plays for all to hear and see. The raven-haired woman in the cheat suit and skirt behind the screen, continues to spill the story. 
_
"Just few moments ago, it has been informed to us from the selected squad to investigate the disappearances, that two of the four participants in the mission have been found dead and mutilated, one is still missing, while the commander of the mission, Riokou, is the only living witness that was seen entering the village, unconscious and on the back of middle-aged blond-haired man,"_

I gulp down my saliva that begins to form at my throat. My nervousness is far too obvious and who could blame me? Right before my eyes is an act taking place with a far too easily expected terrible outcome. At the corner is my own image displayed for the viewers sitting on their couches just as I am, forming opinions and emotions directed towards a girl they had never met.

_"As you all are aware, death is an unfortunate incident that happens frequently in the ninja world, but these deaths take up quite a bit of interest. One such is Heivia Satomi, a praised young man amongst The Sand Village that held the most successful mission rate in his age range in his village. Another is Tsutomu, Eita, as many of you may know, she is the daughter of Tsutomu, Rensu, the famous doctor and scientist from the Fuzen Village. With the last missing body, being Shiroyama Quenser, a young genius within our own Mist Village who scored at the top of his class,"
_
The guilt that I had thought to of shaken off in that underground world, once again took ahold of me. That's right, just because I've gotten over it doesn't mean everything is all said and done. The squad members, that traveled alongside of me through the valley of death, had friends and families of their own they wanted to go back to. 

"It seems like the blame is inadvertently being put on you,"

My newly found father, Otetsu, commented.

"Yeah, I should have expected that the higher-ups of Black would not want such a bloody subject on their record,"

I looked down pitifully if only for a moment and returned my vision to Otetsu, who spoke once again. 

"There isn't only that, what's more is the Shinobi criminal underworld has gotten word of that Shiroyama Quenser fellow coming into contact with *The Jashin Church*,"

The Jashin Church, I didn't know much about it besides it simply being a religious organization that was quite helpful to the community. However, if there was such a scoundrel like Quenser moving within their ranks, then only a foul stench could be coming from them. If that's the case, bad news. far worse than what's on the screen now, will break loose.

"I'm sure you know this means that more hatred will be directed your way,"

I was well aware of that, though it still seems so surreal for me to believe. Even if it comes to this, I can't back down so easily and hide from the public, 

"I wasn't very liked much in this village in the first place. At the very least, it just makes things more dangerous than usual, but I can handle myself. The only thing that bothers me is that my honor has been damaged unintentionally,"

Yes, I didn't mind if I was hunted down for the way I lived my life. What caused me a bit of tension was being written off as some sort of villain that let her comrades die. That sort of label belongs to that cowardly Quenser, but unfortunately he's no where to be found. If I need to reclaim my honor and make him pay for his selfish mistake, then I'll need to down the hammer of justice on that Shiroyama Quenser.

"Riokou,"

"?"

"I don't know if you have realized it or not but there are many dangerous forces surrounding your life that are beginning to take action.....,'

....He's spot on,

------------------------​

At a certain location, the beautiful and blond-haired prophet, *Honesta*, preached glorious prayers to her religious followers,​
"My people, perfection cannot come so easily. If we must reach that same status close to God, then we must make the necessary sacrifices,"​Just a few feet behind, the vile female knight, *Veronika*, stood with arms carefully folded as a symbol of protection for the client priestess​
"She's really skilled at perfectly executing her lies. I truly believe I have something to learn from this little girl,"
​In a dark room, far away, twisted and well-planned thoughts transpired through the diligent mind and selfish mind of *Quenser* while he sat in a spinning chair,​"This is perfect, those crazed Jashin nut-cases are paying a heavy stack for the Gokiburi. As things are going now, I'll be able to run everything I want in the the criminal underworld. Isn't that right, my 2nd in command?"​
On a nearby table in that dark room, nano machines and black liquid battled for dominance inside the body of the crimson reborn demon,* Diarmu*,​
"Tch you talk too much. The only thing I care about is consuming evolving in through madness of chaos and finally disemboweling that lucky bitch Riokou!!!!"​
In a certain building in Fuzengakure, a doctor and scientist by the name of *Rensu*, watched the afternoon news as turmoil stirred within her heart​,

"I see,...so my daughter Eita is dead....,"​
On a mission nearby Konoha, stood *Akise*, who prevented the inevitable reign of a serial killer before the first kill by deducing the culprit with his superior mind,​
"There's no way you can escape the truth while your shadow is in my view, you get it?"
​In a certain village, unruled by Black or White, circulated a rumor of the famed return of *The Savior*,​
_"It's the Savior! He's finally coming back, I just saw him singehandedly slay a dragon. I swear!"_​
All over the nation...a sinister name spread one after another in a series of horrible incidents,​
_"There it is again, it's the name* 'Maou'* showing up everywhere!"_

----------

In that single, small living room, threads of mystery wrapped around *Otetsu* as he spoke to his daughter,

"The stars are are aligning. Both the good and the bad. So, what will you do?"

Right after, the venomous and warped image of the demonic *Yubel *, only seen by the girl whispered words of ill-intent to her.

"Yes, Riokou-chan, what will you do?"

A collision was coming from all sides

In face of all of that, an un-rivaled force rose within the girl's heart. The eyes that could; cry, give sympathy and beg, once again lit up with a fiery passion.

"It's simple. No matter how many walls I run into, how many traps I fall into, how many people die, how many people betray me, how many times I'm torn to pieces, and how many times my honor is stepped on-"

Now, you chivalrous girl, *Riokou of Silent Honors*, stand your ground and step into the next stage!

"I will not lose my way and stray from the path. As long as I am my mother's daughter, I can never truly lose. The true story.....the true battle begins now!"
*
RIOKOU PART 1
END*​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2015)

*Raigaa Houki*
Emancipation of All, Finale

---​
_Then...​_
Meiji turned to Lin, never losing that habitual smirk. "Follow my lead, neh?" he said, making one single hand sign before the temple ceiling came down...

"So you finished your preparations, then?" Lin asked, forming a hand sign of her own.

"Lin, I told you," he called over the sound of everything coming down. "I work best improvising."

_Now...​_
The head of the Houki clan landed on the handle of the spear. Even through the sound of collapsing wood and rock all around them, both Meiji and Lin could hear the distinctive metallic rasp of a sword leaving its sheath and the deep, resonating voice of Raigaa Houki. "I found you."

He could hear the sound of Meiji's voice off to the side then, snickering, but footsteps heading off in the opposite direction. "This is an awfully bold move, neh? A church, even of Jashin, is a holy place Houki-sama!"

"Spare me your bullshit," Raigaa spits.

Meiji and Lin heard a heavy footstep thud from atop the spear, a strangely quiet muttering, and then saw an almost blinding flash. Two separate beams of lightning came hailing down towards them, flying through the pitch black darkness almost instantly.

Meiji kept statue still from his position, watching, but not letting his voice waver. "What was that?" he asks. He had no idea if he'd be able to buy Lin enough time. Though for the first time in a while he was praying.

The first beam of lightning zeroed in on Meiji, flying true towards his head. However, before it could reach its target, the spear suddenly stopped and... changed course. Directly to Lin Houki, who patiently stood in her spot, despite the speed of the two projectiles.  "This is so troublesome," she muttered, as she took a step back to evade the twin bolts of chakra. The exile pivoted on the spot, gave a twist of her hip and then immediately dispersed both with a quick swing of the naginata.

"I see you found the Colourless December," Raigaa's voice came, the man suddenly appearing between the both of them. He tossed a cursory glance at Meiji, and then released an explosion of lightning from his body.

"Oh hell..." Lin muttered as she retreated backwards, out of the shockwave's immediate range, although she kept the blade of her naginata pointed forward just in case her father had expanded its radius since their last meeting.

If not for having his jutsu active through the use of triggers, Meiji might have taken a fatal hit; instead, he side stepped as a small barrier send the attack degrees off, and towards the back wall of the temple. Then Raigaa could hear the sound of something moving quite fast towards the small of his back, and could see Meiji then kick up rock directly in front of himself, and then punch it. It dispersed into a scattering of sharp, fast moving debris. "Lin!" he called then, urging her to create distance between herself and her father.

Instinctively, Raigaa spun on the spot to meet the attack head on. With a clad in lightning, he made for a quick swipe across the air and rendered the debris into dust before they even reached him. Immediately after, he spotted Lin, who had used the opportunity to back away a few spaces away from him, and gave a small smile. "So the two of you wish to escape? How unsightly," he said, practically spitting out the last word as the electricity in the air slowly died away.

He brought his sword up, raising it until the blade was pointed straight towards the sky, glowing under the pale moonlight of the night. Not once, did his glare ever leaving his daughter.

"Blade of Wrath, I command thee to feed on my chakra and empower me with your might. Ignite, Red October."

The blade shimmered a bright, burning red that permeated through the dark as the incantation completed itself. Smoke drifted off of the tip of the sword and the air suddenly felt dry; stale, as if all the moisture inside of it had been evaporated. Meiji and Lin felt their lips begin to crack. And then everything was alight. Flames suddenly erupted from the ground and trailed along the edges of the ruined church, until a sizable ring of fire had formed around the three of them.

"Now we can have a real fight."

Meiji glanced over at Lin and then back at Raigaa. "Are you sure this is wise, Houki-sama?" he offered just one more time.

"You should ask yourself the same question, Blinking Eye of Chaos," he replied, before sticking his sword into the dirt.

Raigaa raised his two hands, then slammed the palms together. Lightning flashed again, causing the entire church (or what remained of it) to rumble, and a split second later, they felt it. The shockwave produced by his thunderclap reaching their ears, almost entirely destroying their drums as their sense of hearing gave way to an uproar of tumultuous thunder.

And then he charged straight towards Lin, exploding off the ground in a burst of speed to take her by surprise. Somewhat clumsily, she stumbled back and awkwardly raised her naginata in order to defend herself, but felt a bolt of lightning connect to her stomach first. She flew back, stopped from colliding straight into the wall of fire only by her stealing the momentum from the flight by dragging her naginata through the ground.

Meiji grimaced as the elder Houki went right for his partner, beginning to move his hands in tandem with Lin's dodging, helping her body evade as needed. Another corner of his mind then brought forth hands from the ground, the entire battleground quickly crowding with the undead. The Mist shinobi vaguely debated leaving Lin and forging his own escape, but quickly discarded the notion.

"Don't worry, boy. I haven't forgotten about you, either," his voice rumbled.

There was now a spear of lightning held in his hand, burning brightly in his palm. Without further warning or even a run up, Raigaa sliced it through the air, straight towards the Blinking Eye of Chaos.

Meiji brought his arms up as a burst of telekinetic energy began to materialize in front of him. Then he lashed out, knocking the blow aside as he was pushed back towards the outer edge of the ring of fire. He looked towards Lin to see if she had any sort of opinion at this point.

"We used up too much of our chakra with those shōten clones," she said, clicking her tongue in irritation. This would have been a lot easier if she was fresh, but as it was, she wasn't and neither was this the time to duel her father. Lin then looked to Meiji. Where was that improvisation he was harping on about a few moments ago? "I'll buy you some time. Just find a way for us to escape."

And with that, she settled into her stance; feet wide apart, elbows extended outwards and naginata held perfectly upright as the light enveloped her. "In the name of my chakra, grant me your power. Ignite, Colourless December!"

She raced forward, straight towards Raigaa who quickly collected his sword from the ground to meet her charge head on. "You're a hundred years too early to use that," he grunted, narrowing his eyes as his gaze settled on the crystal blade.

"And you're a hundred years too old to have all those sacred vessels to yourself, father. Why don't you drop dead and just give them to me already?" Lin smirked.

With a twirl, she spun on her feet and forced the sword upwards with sheer force and weight. She continued, following through into a three sixty dance as her blade was brought back for a second strike right at his chest. Raigaa, however, was one step ahead. Before the naginata could connect, the elder Houki swerved on the spot and allowed the blade to drop onto the golden pauldron strapped to his right shoulder instead.

A wave of thunder spread across the room in the wake of the clash.

Meanwhile, a figure leapt out and simply grabbed onto Raigaa, haphazardly. The undead all around them began to rise in great numbers, though for some reason filtered their way around Lin, piling towards Raigaa in large swaths. *"GO!"* the Kirigakure ninja roared as he prepared to be run through. A thick mist began to envelope the area.

"Annoying pests," Raigaa spat, then swung his sword arm. A wave of fire and lightning erupted from the blade, burning through the zombies and rendering them into ash all at the same time. "Katon: Zukkoku," he uttered as he turned around once more. The lion head on the golden pauldron glowed, a sigil forming on the surface as a plume of fire shot forth and burned the undead on the other side.

Meiji wound his head back, and then simply headbutted his forehead into the back of the Clan Head's head. "Let's put our heads together, eh! I'm sure there's a way to resolve this peacefully!"

"Oh, you're still there?" He raised an eyebrow and remained perfectly still. "Tower Burst."

Flames began to wrap around his body, beginning from the toes before erupting upwards in a massive pillar of fire and smoke that lit up the sky. Lin recoiled slightly from the heat; this was far more intense than what she'd experienced from her younger brother and the Senju earlier.

He howled in pain, the mist turning to steam and thickening about their cage as he held fast, the smell of burning flesh now becoming apparent. "LIN!" he said, urging her to simple burst through. Directly behind Meiji and the Houki there sat a small hole in the cage. The only thing between her and it was Meiji struggling to grapple Raigaa.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2015)

Lin brought the naginata up in the air, twirled it, then swung it downwards in one quick motion. There was a swathe cut through the blanket of fire, revealing a somewhat surprised looking Raigaa. Lin took a step forward, a smug smile on her face as she made for a lunge through the opening, aimed straight for his throat. The Clan Head cursed under his breath and swung Red October down at the last moment, catching the swing by the edge of the blade and forcing the Colourless December into the dirt.

Yet still she smiled. "Psyche, father." And then she burst into a small cloud of electricity, the remnants of the raiton clone trailing through the blade of Riagaa's sword and hitting the man himself.

"Got you," Lin muttered, suddenly appearing at the flank. Meiji's body went up in flame upon the older Houki's back and then the younger Houki immediately flew upwards. Pearls of lightning formed below her, their light directed straight at the recovering warrior below. "Houki Style Lightning Release: Thunder Thorn!"

A cone of lightning formed from the collected pillars and shot downwards, temporarily dispersing the wall of flames Raigaa had set up to barricade them in and bathing him completely in its electric radiance. Lin touched down outside the ruins of the temple and then came into a run as she realized the entire stretch of forest around it was blanketed in a thick veil of mist.

Then she felt a hand on her forearm, and instinctively tensed, lashing out with an upward cut, only to find she'd nearly cleaved Meiji in two. "Oh."

"I didn't think the first meeting with your father would be that bad, but I must say, it could have gone worse." 

Meanwhile, Raigaa was fast approaching on the sound of footsteps in the mist, quickening his pace as he heard them stop, coming across the distinctive sound of Meiji's laugh "Too confident..." he murmured as he swung out and met...nothing? He narrowed his eyes, and then moved forward to find...nothing? Nothing, at least, besides the sound of their footfalls, programmed by some sort of autonomous telekinetic force. The sound of a branch rubbing against a hollow stone imitating the sound of Meiji's laugh. The timing had been precise; the footfalls ending just as the laugh began. A cunning decoy. Nonetheless, Raigaa let out a harrowing roar towards the heavens in the middle of that forest, broken, battered, and thick with mist.

Neither Lin nor Meiji looked back as they escaped.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 11, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Legendary Rainbow Eel 
Intelligence Training

---​
Ren arched an eyebrow at the suggestion. He hadn't taken Kihiko as the type of person who'd be so up for a sparring session, so it came as something of a surprise - not that he minded. The extra opportunity to train was welcome, by all means. "Sure," he replied, giving a nod of thanks as she helped him up.

The two took to their respective ends of the banks again, with Ren drawing two kunai. One for battle and the other one to signal the start of the second round. Kihiko followed suit, taking out her own blade; of a somewhat bizarre Kumogakure craftsmanship. Ren scanned her, took in the way her body swayed, her stance, how she held the weapon, where her weight was focused and then began to analyze.

"_She has three elements; fūton, katon and doton, so I'm at a disadvantage as far as ninjutsu goes. Her senses are also too good for any long shots with my ranged techniques, so I'm going to have to stick to feints and tricks to lure her in. Her taijutsu doesn't seem that good, at least, and she's slower than me as well..._"

He tossed the blade up. It spun in the air, dropped and then hit the water with a soft splash.

Ren reached into his pockets, produced two other kunai with his now free hand and sliced them through the air straight in her direction. Kihiko side-stepped the opening attack effortlessly, then looked up as she saw the enlarging shadow of Ren Houki on the ground beneath her as he leaped in above her. She made for a hand seal to erect up a doton wall, but before she could slam her palms to the ground and channel the chakra into the construct, she saw a small smoke bomb drop in front of her. And then she couldn't see anything.

For a moment, nothing happened. And then she felt a kunai whistle past her shoulder, her body having moved itself on instinct to avoid the glancing blow. "Killing my line of sight to take advantage of your sensing. Clever," she commented, keeping herself light on her feet to maximize her dodging ability.  

"But you know I can just disperse smoke with my wind jutsu, right?" she called again out into the purple cloud with a smirk, and then slowly brought her hands together...

It was in that exact moment, that Ren struck. The boy came in out of nowhere through the smoke, straight to her blind spot, capitalizing on the brief moment when her hands would be occupied with hand seals. He lashed out with a carefully aimed roundhouse kick to the hip, but Kihiko quickly swiveled around and raised her shin to block it. Then she replied in kind with a kick of her own, but Ren simply stepped back and disappeared into the smoke again.

And the smoke seemed to have gotten thicker, and colder, too. The jōnin found herself frowning for a moment - she was sure that smoke bombs weren't this strong. However, before she had any time to linger on it, Ren came in again by the flank, a fist charged with lightning and lunged for her arm. Kihiko blocked, wincing as she felt the sting of raiton against the palm of her hand, then tried to kick again, but the Houki was already gone again.

"Hey, hey, that's getting annoying now," she grumbled, taking a step forward.

"Don't worry. I've won now, anyway," his smug voice returned.

Lightning surged as her foot touched the ground, coiling around her like an electric eel. She felt her legs begin to buckle and her arms begin to numb, and cursed underneath her breath. She saw two glowing blue orbs through the smoke, and then the rest of Ren's body forming through the veil as he came at her with a kick to the chest. Kihiko tried to side-step and dodge, but she was too slow and _he_ was too fast. The Kumogakure kunoichi felt his foot smash into her chest and then she tumbled back, falling flat on her ass.

"The first attack was to lull you into a false sense of security and agitate you; I charged the ground with lightning on the second time so that when you stepped forward to attack me, you'd get paralyzed. Looks like the second round i--"

"Also my win," Kihiko smirked, and then the shadow clone disappeared.

"Shit," Ren swore and immediately got up, kunai suddenly in hand.

"Fūton: Daitoppa!"

A gust of wind blew through, dispersing the smoke and mist in the process, and almost completely rag dolled Ren into the air were it not for the chakra in his feet helping him stick to the ground. The real Kihiko emerged from the shadow slowly, bits of darkness still dripping off her clothes. She smiled at Ren, then looked at Blueberry behind him, realisation showing on her face. "I _thought_ that smoke bomb lasted way too long. You've got a lot of cool toys, don't you?"

Ren stared back with a grimace on his face. "So you know Gamadaira ? Kageayatsuri no Jutsu, too. But how did I not sense your chakra?"

"Kekkei Genkai. I can hide my chakra signature whenever I feel like it. I let you track me down earlier to lure _you_ in," she explained, smiling back.

"I see. Then, it's a good thing I had a contingency planned. Sōshūjin," his grimace fell away into a smirk. There was a twitch of his finger and behind Kihiko, she could hear the flight of a kunai followed by the sound of wire snapping. Her memory scrolled back and then she realized what it was; the kunai he'd thrown when the smoke bomb had gone off.

"... ah, crap," she grumbled, her smile disappearing.

Light enveloped her vision and everything went white. She heard a pitter patter of lightning fast footsteps and then she was on the ground, as her vision slowly returned in a daze of dark spots.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 11, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō *
Aftermath
_____________________________

The scene brought me back to a funeral, about ten years ago. It was almost foreign to me now, but here it was; the green pastures spanning long and far, the small outdoor cathedral with long rows of benches, one long table at the end where lay portraits of two strangers. Despite them being utter strangers to me I noticed one girl in particular, slightly older than me, weeping over their death. For some strange reason it was hard for me to sit by and just watch, so I had approached that girl and held her in an embrace.

That same feeling had overtaken me today, although it was different. I knew why she was suffering, and knew that there was a way to get past all of this. Only time would tell though, as her father needed to recover first and then all of this DIVERGENT stuff needs to play out well. Myself on the other hand, my problems were more straight forward. I was weak, too weak, and I couldn't protect the ones I love. It was evident on that night. If only I had been stronger Edie might not be sitting here like this. We might have both been happy.

Not in ten years since that first meeting had Edie shown me her true feelings until today; she kept them locked up, hidden from everyone with a veil of bitchiness. This was different though, she was solemn, actually listening to my opinions. I'm not sure what it's like to have my father almost die, the closest I had was Kira, but I wasn't given too long to mourn as Thalia veered the ugly truth into my head. I could only assume she was under going a whirlwind of emotions, emotions that would probably persist for a future to come.

"Come on, we don't have all day."

A familiar voice broke our silence, and seemingly startled Edie at the same time. As my fingers pushed through Edie's hair I witnessed Edie push herself up off of my body, while embracing a genuine smile. No words were exchanged between the two of us but I could tell that she was grateful for the short time she was with me, but to be honest I should be the grateful one. I didn't have a real visitor since Raiken and Edie, and I was glad to see people cared enough about me to stop by.

As Edie got up to leave my eyes shot into the hallway where I could see Lily sitting back against the wall, looking almost bored. I knew that she wasn't exactly accepting of me but would it kill her to have some manners and show a little bit of concern? Well, maybe that's why Lily and Thalia got along so well. As a discomforting sigh left my breath my attention had been turned back to Edie as she admitted:

"Thank you, Kirisaki. What you said to me today, I think I needed it. I hope you recover soon."

I almost smiled just from those words. Something I hadn't noticed until now, she had been calling me Kirisaki, not Shinkō, which was honestly a nice change of pace if I was being honest. Besides, if that wasn't an indicator, I feel like Edie really had changed, and in a way, she soothed me. We were good for each other, I just hoped that this relationship would continue by the time we next see one another.

"No, if anything I think I should thank you. Thank you for visiting me, it's been rather barren here."

I said, almost with a jovial tone. Edie, instead of retaliating or accepting the praise as she normally would have, simply smiled and turned away, silently agreeing with both of our statements. She approached Lily who immediately looked away, already heading down the hallway. I was sure that Lily probably thought Edie was confirmed to be the Unmarked, unlike the large suspicion she had placed me under, but it still seemed like she didn't have to enjoy it. I guess some people never change.

Despite being left to myself, I felt stronger. I knew I had people I could depend on, people I could call friends; I was happy to know I wasn't alone in the world. With that resolve in mind I knew I had to achieve my goal, to make the world a better place. To do that though I had to become stronger, a lot stronger. To get an advantage I might have to go to my enemy, become my enemy, so I can defeat someone stronger than that. That's right, that is what I had to do. I had the perfect person in mind, the one to lead me. This is where my real journey begins. 

*PART I - END*
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 11, 2015)

​ 
With every step she took towards her father's heavily guarded room in the Konoha Hospital, Edie could feel her heart thump in tune with the tap. It was like a melody, a painful melody that filled her with anxiety._* thump, tap, thump, tap*_​ 
Her palms are sweating and her mouth is sewn shut. She doesn't want to even let a wisp of breath leave her lips. Everything is being locked away so only one person in this world will get the treat of hearing it, and that person lies behind this door flanked by two suited men.

 They immediately recognise her as Edie Nakano, Natsu's precious daughter and heiress to his fortune. However, the scrutiny of his established security is realised when they don't immediately let her through; Instead, one of them communicates with superiors via an ear piece while the other quickly frisks her down. Usually the gobby princess would defiantly resist and hinder their attempts but she really wasn't in the mood for it. The thought of even saying anything let alone getting aggressive didn't cross her mind for a second. Her eyes locked on the door, staring through it to look straight at her father. 

 Once they gave her clearance, Edie brushed past them and entered the room with haste. She didn't hesitate despite being so nervous. It was like taking a leap off a cliff, not even thinking about the consequences and doing it as fast as possible to numb the pain of anxiety.

 The only difference was, jumping off a cliff would land you in water. Edie didn't know whether she was going to be safe after this. She was worried about her father but she came with words to say to her father, words formed after speaking with Raiken and finding out the truth about her heritage.

_You're the Unmarked.
You're the only one of us who escaped.
Your power is incomprehensible, your possibilities endless.
_​ 
They made her out to be a god, something that didn't seem so far-fetched. Edie wasn't the only one to find her powers remarkable, yet it was something else to hear people with very similar abilities to yours claiming you are above and beyond. Now she knew others who could regenerate like her and it brought upon a thousand and one questions, ones that only they could answer. But, there was many more pressing questions that needed addressing first, ones that only her bed-bound father could address.

_We don't know why you was spared, but your father is a powerful man. Would he allow his daughter to be taken so easily?
 Didn't you have a brother?
 And a mother?
 What happened to them?
 I don't know... it's a mystery.
 A mystery?
 Are you certain?
_​ 
 As if the exterior security wasn't good enough, two more guards flanked Natsu's bed as the Most Powerful Man in the World lay at his weakest, hooked up to the best medical machines money can buy with the best nurse tending to his needs in the form of Alisa. She looked distraught yet held a glimmer of hope in her eye. That glimmer grew brighter when she saw Edie enter the room.

 "You came to visit? Thank you so much for coming, Edie."

 She stood up and pulled Edie into a loving embrace, burying her head into her shoulder while the blonde kept her stare fixed on her father. He was weak but awake. Although it took all his energy just to keep his eyes half-open, he was aware his daughter was here and it brought a faint smile to his face.

"Alisa..."

 Natsu's voice was coarse and weak, his words coming out like the croak of a frog. He raised his arm, all the wires following with it and ushered Alisa towards him. Something was whispered into her ear, followed by a nod of confirmation from her and the evacuation of all people from the room to allow a father some privacy with his daughter. Once the door shut, it set off the conversation that followed.

 "I'm happy to see you're doing okay."

 Was uttered by the younger blonde, her hands obscured by her sleeves and buried under her folder arms. She was happy, genuinely happy to see he was fine.

 But if anything, seeing he was recovering came to justify what would follow.

"Edie... Come here, please, come."

 She walked over to his bedside and sat on the bed, where she clutched his hand between hers.

"I love you so much. You'll never... understand... how much, just how much I... love you."

There was a short pause that seemed natural given the moment yet it was anything but. Edie wasn't pausing for uncertainty, rather for timing.

 "No, I won't."

 She'd managed to confuse her father.

"What do you mean? Is... something the matter?"

 Then, she jumped up from his bed. He felt her warm grip release and watched her begin picking at her nails, maintaining the defensive wall with her crossed arms.

 "I know the truth, Natsu. I know the truth about myself, the truth you never thought to tell me when you was going up."

_* BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP
*_​ 
"I don't understand, what are you talking about...?"

 "You know, during that gala, I was telling myself how much I hate you. When you made that speech, I couldn't even be bothered to give you one of my fake smiles I get from my mother. All I could think of was how disgusting a-and vile you are, and how you did all these horrible things and covered it up away from me... It was all I could think about."

 Edie rubbed her eyes but she was too late - the tears were already falling.

"I wanted you dead. I said to myself, "If I have to do it, then I have to do it. This monster can't carry on existing, he's harmed so many". Then those people, I don't know who they are, but they nearly took you from me...!" 

She wrapped her arms tight around herself, almost like she was holding on to a piece of him. 

"I was so distraught, I couldn't think. It was my fault, all of it was my fault. I wished death upon you and death happened. The guilt began to fill me up but that wasn't even the worst of it."

"Edie, you don't have to-"

 "The worst of it was realizing that I actually loved you despite how much of a bastard you are! The worst was realizing that seeing you dying before me, I felt like I was going to lose you. I felt the same pain I felt attending the funeral of my mother and brother, that same tight grip on my heart and I didn't want to go through it again. It was something that not even my curse could heal. I couldn't go through it again."

_*BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP*_​
 "Yet now I realize that even though I can't bare to see you die, I still don't like you. My feelings are so conflicting that I can't make sense of them! They're flying around my head, one half saying I don't want anything to do with you then there's another saying I need to go easy, but how can I?"

 She grabbed him by the collar, yanking him towards her face. This was the first time in recent memory they made real eye contact.

 "You threw my friends in prison, lied to me and associated with a known enemy! You treated me so bad and I just want to know why...! Why did you do it? What did I ever do to deserve this?"

"Everything I ever done was to protect you Edie Nakano and don't you ever forget it."

 The heiress released her grip, stumbling backwards with shock.

"Yes, I'm not going to lie to you. I manipulated my influence, I bended a few rules, I lied to you and I did business with the wrong people but all of it was to protect you."

"_*STOP LYING!*_"

"_*I even gave up my wife for you, you ungrateful little brat!*_"

* BEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEPBEEP*​ 
 Blood spluttered from his mouth and the machine let off a sharp alarm that alerted his staff outside who all burst through the door in an instant with two doctors amongst their entourage. Edie was ushered out of the room while the medical professionals stabilized Natsu, but not quick enough for the two to not exchange one final glance.

It was in this split second that they conveyed their final thoughts, their final feelings and final emotions for this heart-wrenching conversation.

Edie could see her father loved her, loved her enough to come out with something like that and put such stress on himself. 

But what Natsu could see was his daughter was in doubt.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 11, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Emancipation of All
Conclusion

---

"_I thought you said I could trust in you!_"

_"Why didn't she put you in a coma?"_

_"You brought this upon yourself, my dear son. I told you that you should never trust in anyone but yourself, and now look at what's happened..."_

_"I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry..."_

---​
Ren woke up to a bright white light glaring in his eyes and a sharp pain running up his spine. He gave a soft groan as he slowly got up. The film film in his vision was beginning to recede, but he still felt dizzy and sore. As he came to, the Houki realized that he was tucked in a bed; soft and comfortable, but small and clinical in feeling. And as the scintillating light in his eyes began to subdue, he realised that it wasn't just the illumination that was white; it was also the rest of the room. He was in a hospital.

"So you're awake."

Kyodō was sat in a seat to his right, arms folded on his lap. He looked at his grandson with what seemed to resemble relief, but there was a somber tiredness in his face. The elder had always _looked_ old but, for all his vigour and power, this was the first time he ever _felt_ old. Ren rubbed at his head and looked down at his blanket. 

"What happened at the gala?" he asked quietly.

The retainer looked at the young Houki expectantly, as if quietly contemplating whether or not to answer the question, then gave a slow nod of the head. When he spoke, the elder sounded sad - forlorn, even, still looking conflicted even as he answered Ren's question.

"After you and the young whelp from the Senju clan were knocked out, Nakamura and that man from the Hida clan arrived in time to intercept Lin and the other one from Kirigakure. They were swiftly dealt with, but they were just shōten clones. Like when we captured her in Fuzen."

He paused, waiting for Ren to take all this in, and continued. "The brat from the Espionage Department was able to make himself useful and tracked the two down to an abandoned Church of Jashin on the fringe of the village. Clan head-sama left immediately to hunt them down, but they escaped again."

"I see," Ren replied bitterly, tightening his clutch at the blankets. "So we failed again."

A crestfallen silence filled the room, with neither Ren nor the elder speaking to break it. Ren was in no mood to talk and, beside that, felt exhausted anyway. Upon a glance at Kyodō, he also noticed that his mentor still seemed to be internally debating something, eyes narrowed in silent contemplation. And then, it seemed, the elder Houki made a decision, as he finally spoke up again. 

"There is one more thing, as well. Weeks ago, when we found out that the Lin we captured in Fuzen was but a clone, the real one infiltrated the clan. And using the information she gathered during her time as a shōten clone, she found out where the young lady Hana was kept."

Ren felt something go cold.

"The ojou is dead now."

"And why, dare I ask, are you only telling me this just now?" Ren asked, his trembling voice quiet with a subdued rage.

"It was decided, during a meeting between the rest of the elders and the clan head-sama, that it would be best not to let this get out before the Family Trials. As they've been canceled, I-"

"Elder Kyodō, I'd like some time to myself right now. I'd appreciate it if you could leave," he cut him off coldly.

For several moments, Kyodō didn't budge from his seat. Instead, he simply looked at Ren with a long, hard stare; eyes which would have reduced most other people to a pile of mush. However, after what seemed like an eternity, the elder finally got up, breaking the quiet once again with a despondent sigh as he made his way through the hospital door. 

"I'm sorry," he said. Ren ignored him.

When he was sure that the elder was gone and that nobody else was outside the door watching him, Ren got out of bed. He winced. The floor was cold, and his bare feet were sensitive to it. 

He took a step forward, then wobbled, feeling his knees beginning to buckle under the pressure. Ren ignored it, clasped his hand around a railing for support and continued to drag himself until he was at the other end of the hospital bedroom. The window. With an unsteady and weak grip, he pulled at the curtains and pried the window behind it open. The Houki took in a longing deep breath, filled his lungs with the cruel winter air and closed his eyes. Anything was better than the stale hospital atmosphere. 

Opening his eyes again, Ren peered through the window and, perhaps for the first time in his life, looked at the village in full. He took it all in; the ancient architecture of the Hokage Mansion rising in the distance, the majesty of the faces carved into the mountain immediately behind it and the sprawl of buildings and houses around it.

And then a paper crane flew in. It drifted through the window, despite the lack of wind and seemingly out of nowhere, straight into Ren's hand. The Houki frowned, looking at it apprehensively, then slowly began to unfold it until the crane became just a heavily wrinkled piece of paper. The sheet was blank, prompting the young shinobi to almost throw it scrunch it up, but then... writing began to etch itself on the surface. It was elegant calligraphy and somewhat familiar, but the writer wasn't what Ren was curious about. 

It was the message.



> Shin Jeeha killed your best friend. Visit me in my office when you're released from the hospital.


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2015)

​ 
8AM, Konoha Train Station.

Edie's stood at the seventh platform reserved exclusively for travel within the Fire Country. For once, the heiress to the Nakano fortune isn't taking her private luxury train under her father's name but waiting for a public train with dozens of other passengers on the platform. At the very least however, she's waiting for the first class carriages.

Stood besides her is REMNANT, who are all talking amongst themselves with suitcases amongst suitcases of luggage. The only one who wasn't carrying much was Edie, which was another surprise. She only had a single medium-sized suitcase that looked like she was going somewhere temporarily for a sort of vacation.

_THE 8:05 FIRE COUNTRY SERVICE TO KYAZAKI TOWN WILL BE ARRIVING SHORTLY. PLEASE STAND CLEAR OF THE TRACKS. THANK YOU._​
"That's our train!" Rue declared with a triumphant smile, only to have her cheeks pinched and squeezed by a doting Edie. 

"Gosh, you're just so damn cute! Where have you been all my life!?"

The Unmarked was already bonding with the group, forming relationships and ties with the people who were soon to become her closest friends over the next few years. Rue was becoming a replacement little sister, while she found Tate grossly repulsive and Lily to be irritatingly arrogant. Raiken was the only 'normal' one to her but although Saya was one of the stranger ones, Edie found her quirks to be funny and even cute.

Bonds were in the making, and Edie couldn't be happier. She was surprised with herself first and foremost, for she thought once she graduated from the Medical Academy and became a Chūnin she would just pursue the socialite life while also gaining rank within the shinobi world, hoping to become the first true badass heiress. A childish dream but one that was perhaps the most realistic.

Now, she's following a destiny she's only just discovered, a destiny to defeat a company that's done so much to her kind. For now Edie isn't completely sure why she's doing it, but being around REMNANT is making her happy. Perhaps it's just being apart from her father and everyone in Konoha for a bit, or Edie really does believe in this plight. Who knows? 

The train steamed into the station, parking at the station to allow all the luggage-carrying passengers to board. Saya already spotted the specific, spacious carriage she wanted to set up her computer and internet connection, pointing it out to the rest so they could follow.

Raiken turned to Edie and gave her a nod.

"You ready for this?"

"Have you decided on a place to live?"

She dodged the question but presented one that Raiken didn't even know the answer to, so that made two of them.

"We don't have much money, probably enough for something average. But I think we'll-"

"Wait for a moment please!"

The heiress gasped to hear a familiar, warm voice. It was Alisa, who came running out of the shadows clutching her lengthy maid dress. Edie immediately threw herself into the arms of her surrogate mother and buried her head into her shoulders.

"Alisa! Why are you here? I said you shouldn't come, what if Natsu has you followed? They'd find out!"

"Come on Edie, I was a Chūnin before I became your maid. I haven't been followed."

As REMNANT loaded on to the train, Tate waited behind to eavesdrop on their conversation. There was something about Alisa that caught his eye, something weirdly familiar. Just looking at her triggered a reaction in his head.

"Here. Open it when you get on the train and thank me when you come back. I know you've told your father you're traveling with a few of your friends without revealing your true intentions, and I know it would be awful to have to live in somewhere inadequate."

Alisa passed a large brown envelope to Edie who quickly tucked it into her shoulder handbag. 

"What is it?"

"It's the deed to a summer house recently purchased-"

"You bought something in my father's name!? B-But, you can't! He'll find out!"

"It's in _my_ name, dear. Again, I used to be a Chūnin! Have faith in me."

 _THE 8:05 FIRE COUNTRY SERVICE TO KYAZAKI TOWN WILL BE DEPARTING __IN THIRTY SECONDS.

_"Edie-chan! You need to hurry up!" Yelled Rue from an open window, bringing a frown to Edie's face. She had barely fifteen seconds to thank Alisa for this.

"Alisa, I don't know what-"

"Thank me when you get back. Your father won't notice a few hundred million going missing, and if he does I'll cover it. Go on now Edie, you don't want to miss your train!"

"R-Right... Thank you so much!"

She wrapped her arms once more around Alisa, squeezing as tight as she could. By now, Tate had climbed on to the train and taken a seat besides Raiken.

"Is something wrong?" He asked the broody-looking blonde.

"Nevermind."

- PART 1 END -
PART 2 BEGINS.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 12, 2015)

Hatori
Walk of the Four Winds I
The Five

His encounter with Hikari was brief but... refreshing in a sense, he was used to being surrounded by people who had very specific expectations of him and while she indeed had them it was for a entirely new perspective. Bringing the cup of tea to his lips, sat within the eye of the storm looking onto the central alter within the middle of a stone circle within it lay a lone sword sealed within the stone. It was forged here with the sole intention of protecting this realm from the veil that lay upon the borders, or so he was told by Shou who sat opposite him between them a game board of Shogi. He forgot the joys of the game, he was never very good at it but it taught him the importance of predicting your foes movements which led to him becoming the swordsman he was today.

"So have you both made up your mind yet, it seems to me you only have one move left to make if you intend to survive."

Hatori put the cup down moving a piece upon the game board, "You promise by the end of this, we will have what we desire?"

Shou shook his head in disagreement, "I learned never to make promises long ago."

"Sounds like a good idea."April half joked her body restored and fully revitalized by the chakra's that had been radiating from the blade. Leaning back on his chair at a angle Shou stared at the sword for several moments before Hatori asked, "Got nothing more to say to us?"

"Just one last thing, I have three names of individuals who will want help from... Well they're more of a requirement if you intend to do as you say, rebuild Kagegakure."

Hatori watched as he brought himself back to make eye contact, "I think that was a spur of the moment thing, I wasn't of the right mind... Dealing with April's chakra's and all that insanity."

"Nah, you meant it and I agree with you that's why I'll be joining you... Well that is assuming you are successful in these endeavors, if you desire to have the Hayabusa clan supporting you in this matter you'll need to prove you can unite the other three."

Hatori grinned, "Sounds like a challenge."

"Heh.... you going to rebuild Kagegakure then?"

"Eh... can't protect the world alone now can I?"

"No you cannot, to make such an attempt leads to you becoming the same thing Ogama is right now. Anyway shall we start from the top or bottom?"Shou asked giving the relevant hand gestures when he spoke of top and bottom he meant it, presently they stood upon the same level that the shinobi world existed upon, beneath them the lower planes could be described as ripe with strife and death and that above filled with knowledge and life while it'd be a pleasant thought to believe the latter was safe, he knew better than that. The human body according to what Shou had told him maintained a balance of yin and yang chakra's having a imbalance of either could very easily lead to ones death. Exploding didn't sit well with him... neither did becoming a corpse for that matter.

"Well considering the owls have cut this place off from their realm, may as well go in chronological order."

"Down it is then...

You already know myself.

Minori of the Supaidā clan, she'll probably be one of your biggest challenges. They deal in death more than the others and as you might already be aware have a rivalry with the Hayabusa, I very much doubt you'll be dicussing your terms over a game of Shogi and tea. Having said being the strongest of her kin getting her on our side will mean the others fall in line, it'll draw support away from Ogama also.

Thirdly is Katsu, you'll find him to be an odd one... he spends far too much time around those 'friends' of his isn't much of a fighter but you'll find his genjutsu tends to be up there with some of the more... creative techniques. Speaking of which you might struggle, I know how poorly the Akarusa tend to be at such techniques.

Finally, the exile."

Hatori and April's head tilted, "Exile?"They asked.

"... Yes exile. While he has no previous connections to Kagegakure he isn't something so easily ignored. A Tengu who wields the counter part to the sword you see behind me, I honestly have no idea how you will get him to join our little 'team' but you'll be spending the vast majority of your time their. I suspect you'll figure something out... you seem to be a fairly decent leader."

Hatori nodded, "Well then, no reason to be wasting any more time here... you win in six moves anyway."

Shou chuckled, "Perhaps I don't give your intelligence enough credit, maybe you will manage to deal with the genjutsu. Well whenever your ready to go I will open the rift and you can get going on your little adventure."

He looked to April and she to him. "Well, what do you think..?" April hooted in response, "I have never seen let alone heard of Ijona's mate, I'm honestly interested to see him... father of all owlkind?"

"You know that's just a title right, they're likely the oldest owls... I doubt they produce an entire race."

"I know but still..."

"Hoot."Hatori commented and she smirked before looking to Shou, "Thank you for healing me, and saving us, if you would be so kind to allow us to leave now..."

"Of course."Shou responded and got up from his wooden stool and turned to face towards the center of the circle. "Remember you'll need to keep that armor on at all times, otherwise you might end up becoming another corpse."

"I am well aware, and trust me no one wants to become a corpse."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 13, 2015)

*See ya next time*

*SHINKUROU KENGO*

YO!!! Yay Yay yay!! Sup peeps. Here yer favorite, super-handsome and heroic fella: Shinkurou Kengo-sama. Now let me guess what ya may be thinkin? . Tha first questions that pops outta yer mind is  "who?s this dude?" "Wasn?t he dead?" "was he eva part of dis story?" Well lemme tell ya sumthin?, I?m a still ?live n?kickin?!!! As ya?ll know, last time I appeared, I was left hanging in the middle of a club of strippers in da Land of Waves while having disguised mahself, through a Henge, as some stunnin? babe and mah idiotic partner was around looking fer some info that could help us save dat country from what seems ta be a criminal organization. 

Now yer thoughts are "Why should I care?" dat?s quite easy ta tell, ?cause all of ya are mah beloved fans and I have ta keep ya informed. Yeah, bein?popular?s a grave sin. Well, now ta tha main topic. Why am I even sayin? this? Easy, cause I?m still in da game even though this piece of a bastard doesn?t use me much, even so I know everything that I am not supposed to know, likie that we are gunna have some big ass rest...What makes me really mad cuz this dude kept usin?da Baby Killer instead of me, tha one and only true hero like character of tha place!!

Ehem... Okay, jus callin?ye out ta tell ya that I?ll be appearin?more from now on! And I?ll go around hangin?out with those babes, ya know like that big breasted chick, or that other blonde chick, or just about any female. Hopefully tha amount of guys hangin?with me will be low, I like makin?friends but i?m not a fan of sausage parties.

"Shin, what are you doing blabbering all by yourself?"

"Oh Raku! Dunno, just breakin?tha fourth wall"

"Breaking the... just when I thought that you couldn?t be more stupid, you just keep amusing me more and more. Guess that?s why we don?t get much screen time."

HAH! So I finally surprised this guy, huh?! Yeah my stupidity is..."Waaah!! Ya son of a gun!! Come here and repeat dat!"dis freakin?bastard not even cause we are gonna be away fer a while, he lets me off the hook!! but he is gonna see it, one of these days I?m like really gonna kick that cyclops ass of his!!

"By the way, that things is not recording. Hope you know that."

"What!? it isn?t!? Bastard, why didn?t ya tell me before?!"

"Because I didn?t think you could be such a moron."

"Dammit!! How do I get this thing to work?!"

"Dumbass"

"Fack yaaaa!! Ya wanna fight or what!? Wait, where cha goin??! C?mmon man, I wasn?t dat mad at all..."

"......."

"Oh so dat?s how it?s gotta be. I?m gonna ignore ya too then..."

"...."

"..."

"...."

"Freakin?say sumthing!! I?mma starting ta feel lonely!! Wait, don?t leave me behind dammit!"

Well, as ya can see I?m kinda busy too, so... 

See ya next time!!
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 13, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
Walk of the Four Winds
C1 - Yomi - The Undying Land​
The rift closed behind them turning their heads to watch the tear in space-time zip itself back up revealing the land it which they now stood. What Shou had warned him about was right, the wind here carried with it the scent of death, and rightfully so. Surrounding the hill in which they stood was a land stained in rotting flesh, corpses, and pillars of raising smoke unwavering against the strong winds that surged across the landscape all moving towards a single central point.

Directly to the south was a trinangular structure stood at the center of it all, radiating outwards from was a green energy that raised upwards, there were also several balls of flame that seemed to move back and fourth from the structure. "A siege?"Hatori asked April expecting her eyesight to prove more in which she responded, "Looks like it... I thought nothing was meant to be alive down here since the last time the serpent was here."

Hatori shrugged and asked, "Since that place seems dangerous I am going to make a educated guess and say that is where we find this Minori chick?"

"... Knowing how things tend to work out, yeah."April sighed with a shake of her head, why couldn't things be made easy for a change a small prick touched her wing, "Huh wha..."The owl's grip on his shoulder fell loose falling to the ground shortly thereafter. "Apri..."Hatori questioned before joining her.

...
..
.

Hatori groaned his vision blurred and hazed his hands were tied and a felt an discomfort surrounding his neck. At either side two half naked women, one holding a chain of sorts that appeared attached to a device upon his neck. If it wasn't for the fact he was tied up like this he might of considered the sight pleasant. In front of him a iron door, marked by golden highlights and illuminated by torches the door began to open and he brought up his arm to shield his eyes from the bright light ahead. The roar of the crowd and the voice of a woman echoed through the opening that was created.

"Souls of Yomi, who do you cheer for? The brave Tarrasque? Or the fierce Belkor? Or will you cheer for the traitor?"

Hatori grunted glad at the very least he was still clothed and armed, showing some resistance as he was pulled forward into what looked to be an arena, the thudding and clashes of stone against iron could be heard from the outside and stood at in the center was a woman covered from head to toe in dark grey leather and cloth, adorned with skulls. Green light pulsed from beneath the hood and armor. 

"Son of the Sannin, Hatori Akarusa, fugitive of Kurai Mori, killer of an innocent soul."

Being thrown to his knees by a forceful tug the crowd continued to cheer, not that the crowd was the kind of sort he had seen before. Made up of rotting corpses and the undead, where was April in all of this?

"He abandoned his people to live among the putrid owls who trapped you here -- But he returns in chains to face judgement. Your judgement, souls of Yomi."Coming forward she grabbed him and pulled him forward towards a sheer drop into the arena itself looking at him for a moment, "Don't concern yourself about the owl, she'll be safe assuming you survive this - Let's hope not."

"Mioni I presume?"He asked

"Shut it owl!"She snapped cutting his binds and removing the collar, throwing him into the pit.

Hatori got to his feet and shuddered, "Charming..." Reaching to his scabbard he drew his sword molding chakra around the blade he tapped it against the ash filled floor he honestly wasn't taking this whole thing seriously, and it was such a staple that he expected this to happen at some stage or other only one question remained what the fuck was a Terrasque and Belkor?

Walking towards the center of the arena the sands shifted around him, round one would be easy therefore it was best for him to extend the encounter for as long as possible use the time to build up chakra. He hadn't had a battle for sometime hopefully this little game would prove to be the warmup before the main event, she was undoubtedly planning to use this to try and learn his techniques and fighting style and there was no reason for him not to put on a good show for the crowd.

The ground at his feet broke free into a gaping maw, several rows of sharp teeth and four fangs extended outwards around him. Composed of several translucent segments of pulpy flesh, Hatori frowned finding his footing was gone and he was rendered incapable of dodging ultimately finding himself within the belly of the beast.

Oddly enough it's 'stomach' didn't contain fluids of any sort instead dozens, perhaps hundreds of larvae resided within quickly beginning to seek him out and make their attempts to burrow and feast upon meal trapped within their parent. Hatori looked in disgust, the stomach doubled as a womb for this thing. His plans changed within a moment's notice, being devoured was one thing but having these things get under his skin was another owls hunted such things, not the other way around. Clasping his sword in hand he prepared to break free.

_Meanwhile_

"Pity, I was hoping to kill him myself."Mioni shrugged uncaring, provided he died for the true Kurakage it was all redundant. All the traitors who did not follow his footsteps had to simply be slain and there was none she took more pleasure in killing.

April looked on from her perch talons chained down, at the very least it wasn't a cage. Turning her head to Mioni she responded, "If you think he's done for you are seriously underestimating my master, he is the head of the family now."

"He's within it's stomach, end of the road. Unless you intend to stick around for a century and see my pet's child burst forth from his corpse."

April turned to the worm, "Why do you hate us..."

Mioni frowned, "Isn't that obvious, your kind subjugated me, forced me to defend this putrid land of death and strife. The eternal conflict was fun, for awhile but it merely bores me now and Ogama offered us a means of escape thus we took it."

"You follow him because he promised you an interesting battle, perhaps you should reconsider then. Hatori is offering to rebuild Kagegakure and allow you to return home."

"I will not bow nor serve a mere child. I couldn't careless if the Hayabusa follow his standard, he is weak and this battle proved it."

_And back again..._

Chiri awoken the a maze of golden light began to take shape around the blade of the weapon, resonating perfectly in tune, it was about time he amped it up a notch and started taking his life seriously. "Juuhadan..." He pivots 360 degrees coming to stop where he once stood blade extended off to his right flank surrounding him a black ring. A moment later it extended outwards cutting clean through the wax like flesh and arm length larvae that surrounded him killing the overgrown grub in a single strike, it extended outwards to the sides of the arena cutting someway into the stone.

Putting Chiri back within the scabbard he slung it over his back and walked out from the corpse taking great pleasure in each step being a stomp upon the larvae that had poured out into a wave under his feet.

The crowd continued to roar, they didn't care who he was ultimately this was just a form of entertainment and he was the entertainer for all they cared he could of been the one who had murdered them in during their short lifetime.

Mioni grinned, "Perhaps he will be a interesting challenge."

April commented, "If he beats you, according to your families code you will owe him your life assuming he doesn't kill you on the spot. Will you follow him then?"

Mioni turned to look upon the owl taking a step upon the banister from their terrace, ready to jump down into the arena. "If."She responded taking a leap of faith coming to land in front of the remains and Hatori. "Congratulations on winning your first battle, traditionally if a dead soul had won this battle it would be granted access to the Astra and be given a second chance at life. However, you are already among the living... What is it you seek?"

Hatori became dead serious coming to a halt with one more stomp. "Three things really, first is answer as to why am I experiencing these visions of the past. Second, to rebuild Kagegakure as a means to defeat this serpent I've heard so much about and put an end to Ogama. By extension for such a event to be possible, I have been told to seek out the mate of Ijona."

Mioni commented, "You intend to kill the Kurakage? You?"

"Ogama's the Kurakage?"He asked

"... He always has been, the first, second, and third were all the same entity in control of a new body but it is redundant now, the village is gone and with it the title of Kurakage. If you hope for me to join you on this little endeavor there is only one way to prove yourself capable."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 14, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Team Building
Part I

---​
For Ren, some things in the early morning of Konoha never changed. The implacable November weather, where layers of brown lined the streets from autumn rain. Where the fog in the early morning flowed and lingered amongst the houses like a deathly phantom, where it clouded the parks and hills of green, and where it formed an ominous looking halo around the mountainous monument for the Hokages. These were things that never changed. 

What had changed was the absence of his friend and the circumstances in which the Houki walked the misty lanes. It was Makoto Ha who had often dragged him from the hugging comfort and lull of his sleep into the once dreary walks around the village that had ended up becoming so invigorating towards the end of their friendship. Now, Ren walked alone. And with a different purpose in mind. 

His eyes drifted to the entrance of the restaurant, then at the slightly worn and scratched up briefcase held between his fingers. It was such an old thing, but Ren never got rid of it. Much like the navy blue scarf he always kept wrapped around his neck, it had almost become a tragic keepsake. A reminder of better times. Besides, a business meeting was never complete without a briefcase. 

The Houki gave a sigh, opened the door and walked in. 

There was a special table he liked here. It was located at a good distance approximate to the toilets; not so far that it would be a great journey to make, but not so close that it’d look like he purposefully situated himself near the bathroom. A comfortable balance. The table was also within three paces of the fire exit and another four to a nearby window - appreciated features, in case he ever needed to abscond. It was an unlikely scenario, but Ren had learned it was better to be safe than sorry over the years. He looked down at his now empty cup and gave a sigh, feeling the presence of the man stood a few metres in front of him. 

“You know, for such a fast man, you’re quite late,” Ren joked, looking up with an amiable smile. 

Dan Saruto was a lean man, bordering on lanky, with spider-like limbs. He wore a simple jumpsuit to the meeting and, apart from that, his most distinguishing feature was probably his dark hair and the long ponytail that he wore. Other than that, there wasn’t much particularly striking about his features. Dan approached him with a somewhat upbeat disposition, although it was marred slightly from his tardiness. 

“Sorry to keep you waiting, sir. I’m Dan Saruto, the Red Blur,” he gave an apologetic smile and leaned across the table to offer a handshake.

The Houki returned the gesture then pointed at the seat opposite to him with his eyes. “Take a seat, Dan.”

“You don’t strike me as the type who lives off the land,” Dan said somewhat enthusiastically as one of the waiters came over to fill Ren’s empty cup with fresh tea. “But I suppose that ain’t really my business. Capturing the long horned stags for those medicine balls can be quite difficult, since they tend to be scattered and only really come out during breeding seasons. I’d say that I’m one of the few around here who can capture them with any semblance of efficiency, but I’m a bit expensive, y’know. I’d cost about twenty thousand ryo. How’s that sound?”   

“Sounds cheap enough…” Ren murmured idly as he stirred his tea. Giving the china one last resounding tap, the Houki took the tablespoon out, placed it on the table and brought the cup back to his lips. “Alright, then how much would it cost to have you on my team?”

Something changed in the air. The jocular friendliness in Dan's eyes was gone; now replaced with a distilled look of disappointment as he gave his client a long, hard stare. “I thought this would be a good business deal, but… if you came to hire me as a shinobi, then I’m going to get going. I've put that life behind me.” 

The lanky man rose from his seat, but Ren continued on, seemingly nonplussed by the change in the atmosphere. “I’m Ren Houki, by the way. You can just call me Ren. I think we’re close enough to be on a first name basis now,” he smiled, placing the tea cup back onto the table. 

“Don’t ignore me!”

“Dan Saruto, the speedster said to have been one of the most promising candidates for last year’s Chuunin Exam. You moved so fast that the cameras could barely catch you in the Forest of Death, yet you quit before you were promoted and retired to living life as a hunter and porter,” Ren recited. He’d read up on him a lot before he decided to seek him out. “Though you continued to be sought after after by various clients wanting to hire you as an assassin, you remained reluctant to engage in shinobi activities from that point, despite your talents with swift release...”

Dan slumped back into the chair, sighing in defeat. He was sure that he'd faded into obscurity already. “How did you find out about all of that?” he asked.

“Unimportant,” Ren smiled, hand-waving the question away. “Why did you decline the promotion and quit?”

“It’s none of your business,” he replied irritably. 

“It is. I’d like to put you in my team, and before I do that, I need to ascertain your personality first. Tell me.”

There was a pause. And then Dan gave a sigh again, and replied. His gaze still avoided Ren. “I’m sick of the violence and watching people get killed. I don’t want to see that anymore.”

Ren calmly leaned back in his chair, making a small 'ah' sound as he listened. “So you’re just being a wuss. That’s surprisingly lame, Dan. But if that’s how you feel, let’s make a wager to decide. I think that’s a fair way to approach this, don’t you?”

“What’s fair about that? I told you, I don’t want to do this!” Dan growled, shooting up from the seat again. 

The Houki continued to ignore his complaints, unperturbed by it all. “If you can get out of this restaurant without getting caught by me, you win. Conversely, if I catch you, I win and you have to join me,” he explained, finally finishing off his tea.

“I’m not playing along with your stupid games, Houki-san! This i-”

He was interrupted in a timely fashion by the soft soft of a leather briefcase being placed on the table. There was a clicking sound, as the latch came undone and out poured several talents of ryou; the amount that would have taken him years to earn, if even that. Dan wasn’t even sure if he’d ever seen that much money collected in one place before. He was pretty sure he was drooling a bit, actually. 

Ren smirked, poured the cash back into the briefcase, and looked back at Dan. “So you’re in now, right?” he asked.

“I accept!” the runner announced almost immediately afterwards, without even a trace of the indignation of before.

“Excellent,” the Houki nodded, pleased by this development. “Now, try your best to leave this place without getting tagged by all these people.”

The retired shinobi froze on the spot, the grin and colour fading from his face almost immediately. “What did you say?” he asked, his tone suddenly wary again.

“All the people here are shinobi that I hired beforehand, Dan. Did you not think it strange how none of them have reacted to your constant shouting? As fast as you are, Dan, even _you_ can’t escape all these people here.” 

“You’re bluffing. You can’t possibly have the amount of money needed to hire all the people here...” Dan's voice trailed off at the sight of Ren suddenly bringing his gaze back up to level with his own. There was a dangerous glow in his eye; one that he hadn't seen before, as if silently challenging him to test him. 

“In case you haven’t noticed, Dan, money is no particular problem for me. With that said, if you want to test my bluff out, that’s up to you. I’d just advise you to be careful, though; these are all skilled shinobi and I would rather avoid having to pay for a funeral on top of the food bill here.”


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 14, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
Walk of the Four Winds
C1 - Yomi - The Spider Goddess​
April looked on as the two went about their discussion within the center of the arena as expected this would come down to a fight one which Hatori would need to win if he had any hope of moving on from this place. It didn't surprise her much that Mioni was so desperate to fight an Akarusa, their clans had a long history of such duels and they tended to be up their with the tales of the Hayabusa clan. The rivalry had started long before the founding of Kagegakure and it was unlikely to ever change.

She closed her eyes attempting to recall the story that ultimately had led to this conflict she hadn't heard it in years, and she suspected Hatori had long forgotten it or more than likely buried it under his obsessions with answers.

_In the days when the mortal were young, Arianrhod kept to herself, rarely spending any time with the Akarusa nor her own flesh and blood instead she glided through the night skies alone. Her solitary nature drew the attention of Neith, who claimed the night and resented Arianrhods influence over it. Neith decided to trapped the young winged goddess and slay her.

After turning herself into a fearsome boar, Neith let Arianrhod spot her from above then began to run. The Queen of Stars and Moon had never before encountered a boar that could run so fast or so far. On and on she flew in pursuit of the beast, striving to plunge her talons into it's flesh at every opportunity. Still the boar ran, diving into the underbrush when Arianrhod flew low and emerging again at a dead run. The boars hooves tore deep ruts into the earth as it ran, keeping ahead of it's winged pursuer.

At last it ran into a canyon whose mouth had become overgrown with brambles. Believing she had the boar cornered, Arianrhod dove into the canyon, only to discover it had no exit and the brambles held her fast. Still in boar form, Neith attacked Arianrhod. Realising that she was outmatched on the ground, the queen of stars and moon ripped herself free of the brambles and took to the sky. From above, she tore the remaining brambles, peeling away the boars defensive shield. Finally she had seized her prey and flew away with him. The boar struggled mightily, but Arianrhod held fast. Droplets of blood from the many wounds she had already sustained rained down to the earth forming the first Keystones where they struck._

While some might claim, this is merely an old folks tale to them it meant something entirely different, the story had been repeated in numerous conflicts in their time and while the circumstances were different each seemed to play out in a similar fashion.

The Akarusa were very forward thinking, once they had been assigned a target they would chase their prey down and slay it at each opportunity that had been given to them and wouldn't stop until either they or their opponent had fallen victim to a blade. In contrast the Supaidā were far less competent in the art of Kenjutsu but made up for it with their genjutsu and planning, but ultimately it frequently the owl that won.

If it wasn't for the Hayabusa keeping them in check she didn't doubt civil war would of broken out between the two clans of Kagegakure within a mere few months. It was bred into them, and that was something she truly did fear... why? What was the purpose of turning these two clans against one another... was it for the sake of balance, good vs evil or had someone planted the seed for something greater?

Regardless of who won this battle, she didn't doubt Neith would be watching with just as much interest as she was. Claiming Hatori's soul would mean claiming dominion over her and ultimately the darkness which she had sought for so long. Neither of them likely realised it but the two 'gods' had pitted their champions against one another and April certainly didn't want to find herself within the web of the spider.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 14, 2015)

Truth be told, I never though  I'd have to have a diary. In either portion of my life I had either  thought that there was nothing of use to write down, or that I'd live  forever, so there's no point in writing down my thoughts. I think  differently now. Everything that has happened with Rosuto, it has  changed me. If I do end up living forever I use this to remember all the  memories I hold dear, and if I die, I'll allow my memories to be passed  down, generation from generation until the end of time. That's why I'm  writing in you now, because I don't care if my body gets destroyed, I  want my thoughts to remain forever.

----------------------------

"What did you say?"

Those  were the first words I remember the blue haired swordsmen emptying out  into the vacant hallways. I remember it was strange, as there was no  tension between us unlike normal, but maybe that's because of my  demeanor. It had only been two weeks since the battle at the Nakano  Manor, and I did escape with my life, it changed me. I needed to become  stronger, and my eye was a symbol of that. Yes, that is why I confronted  Aurora on this day, that is why I wouldn't back down.

"What  kind of favor do you need from me? I thought I was some killer that  could never understand your way of life; what could you possibly learn  from me?"

Those words Aurora spoke were cold and harsh,  but they didn't feel out of spite. I could tell that she wanted to test  my resolve, but I was already too far gone at that point, there was no  way I was going to back down. I kept my ground and didn't utter a word. I  remember the shock on her face, it was almost as if she expected me to  be a spineless coward. I could tell by her facial expressions that she  was trying to cope with what was happening, finally coming to an  unspoken realization. I was unsure of what she came to but I didn't need  to know. 

"If I had to be honest, I  hate working with you, but it's something I have to put up with. I'm no  saint, I've killed in the past, those memories swirling in my head every  night…It pains me but I have to deal with it."

I could  tell that the swordswomen was shocked to hear me say those words, for no  other reason than that I had vehemently declines the offers to join the  Jashin church due to their more violent tendencies. It was a bit of a  hurdle for me though, to admit I was no better than them, than the likes  of Akaya, Rosuto, or Satoshi. That was the first step I needed to take.

This  was a bit of a shocking moment for me to be honest, as I watched the  women reach her blade. I knew she couldn't kill me, but I was wondering  if she was sincerely thinking about attacking me. I didn't think I had  said anything wrong or did anything to piss her off, but looking back I  should have known it was just a threat. What eased the tension had been  the fact that Aurora started to chuckle, it was at that point I knew she  wasn't going to point her blade at me. 

"So  you understand that it's sometimes kill or be killed; that sometimes you  have to kill to get the job done, or even to ensure your safety for the  future. So what? What does that have to do with me?"

At  this point though my resolve was through the roof, there was no point in  delaying the inevitable. I couldn't stand Aurora but maybe I could  learn how to. I didn't back off, I completely accepted her ultimatum. If  that's what it took then I had to.

"I want you to train me."

"Excuse me?"

Aurora  retorted ever so quickly. She had a look of confusion, I'm sure that  she was never asked for this sort of help in her entire life, so to hear  this from me of all people must have been fairly strange. Her gaze  exacted on me, and I could tell that she doubted my words, almost trying  to see what my alternative motive could be. I wanted to outright  reconfirm her fears, but I didn't want to turn her away. 

"What  do you need me for? You have a boy friend far more capable than I am;  and besides him you also have Thalia-san, which would be more than happy  to help you. So why me? What's the catch?"

This was the  time to seal the deal, that was the only thought going through my head. I  approached her, and normally I didn't seem very threatening, but in  this instance I felt I carried a huge weight. As I stood barley two feet  away from her I had explained:

"Your  butterfly technique, it's not like some clone jutsu, your body literally  transforms itself into small flying bugs. Your chakra is able to do  this because it encompasses both the body and the spirit, so that means  your living will and mind is expressed in every single one of those  butterflies as well."

I could tell Aurora was impressed  with the fact that, from the one time I witnessed her technique I had  already figured out what it actually did. It was almost an 'aha' moment  for her I suppose, as she finally figured out what I was getting at. Of  course I didn't push any farther at the time because I didn't know if I  was one-hundred percent accurate, it would have been better to wait for  her answer.

"You're correct, I can feel my  living will inside every single butterfly that is formed from my body. I  can not teach you this however, it was an inherent curse laid upon me  by my bloodline. If that's all you want then I apolo-"

"No;  well sort of. It's along the same line of thinking. I came up with an  idea for a jutsu, but it'd be pretty difficult to learn, and I thought  I'd need the advice of someone like you, someone whose body and spirit  are able to split into many fragments."

I interrupted  Aurora, but it was because I didn't want her feeling sorry for me. I  couldn't have that at this point. Regardless, she had been wrong, and I  knew that was the time to spill all the details. By putting her in this  position I knew she'd at least have to come up with an offer for me, no  matter how much she disliked me.

"Fine, I'll  try to help you train for six months, but after that you're on your own.  Besides that I have a condition for helping you train."

"What will that be?"

"Join  the Jashin Church. It will make Thalia happier and make me look better  in the face of the church because I've added another recruit. That is  all I request."

I had fully anticipated this to be what  she would ask in return. Normally I would have declined easily, but now  things were different. I realized that almost every shinobi were no  better than the Jashinists, we all kill; the only difference is they  take it to another level. But if that's what it takes, then I'll have to  accept.

"Fine, I will join the Church.  However to add to that point, I will not do anything for the Church  until after I successfully learn my technique. Anything short of that  will not do."

My agreement must have started her, but even  so she didn't show a facial reaction. I remember that moment being one  of the longest in my life, wondering if this women which I held in  opposition would actually take me under her wing. Luckily when her eyes  landed on me again I could tell she was going to accept.

"Fine then. We'll start at the break of dawn, just outside the village gates. I'll hold up my end of the bargain, but you must as well. You'll join the Church when I feel you're ready."

The  moment had been tense in a way, but also uplifting. Even as Aurora was walking away I could feel my body beaming with excitement, the only thing I looked forward to was what the future had held in store for me.​--------------------

The  rest of today had been grueling, but I stuck with it. I'm honestly  looking forward to the next six months with Aurora, it will be an  interesting ride. I don't know how often I'm going to write in you, but I  guess only when an interesting story comes up, something that will help  me remember why I'm doing what I'm doing, and why I still wish to be  alive right now. Hopefully by the end, this will tell the tale of  Kirisaki Shinkō. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 14, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Team Building
Part 2

---​
Things seemed to be going according to plan. His facetious attitude and taunts provoked Dan into staying after he first got up to leave, he'd lured Dan into a wager with his money and now he'd thoroughly thrown him off with the sudden revelation that everyone in the same room was a shinobi hired to catch him. Now, if things were moving along as expected...

Dan's eyes drifted towards the fire exit immediately behind him, and a smirk cropped up on his face. There was a bright flash of red, and suddenly the table cloth was upon Ren, the briefcase beneath it already in the runner's hands as his footsteps pounded away. He ran, blazing past the rest of the tables in a trail of red lightning behind him, until he'd finally reached the fire exit tunnel. Dan continued to run, laughing as he clutched at the briefcase in his hand and then his smile faded again. 

He had reached the end of the tunnel and, taped onto the door, was a bright gold sealing tag. Dan didn't need to test it out to know what the jutsu it was; the exit was layered with Gofū Kekkai. "Fuck!" he cursed and immediately turned around to backtrack. 

"You're trapped, Dan. There was a reason I was sat next to the fire exit, you moron. Incidentally, nobody in there was hired, either. They were just projections," Ren said with no small amount of smugness in his tone. 

"You tricked me," the Saruto muttered slowly.

"You probably shouldn't have trusted me," the Houki shrugged.

Dan scoffed. "You know, you shouldn't have told me that. I was worried before, but if it's just you..." he smirked and tightened the grip around the briefcase.

"Your words hurt me more than you could possibly ever know, Dan. I may not be as fast as you are, but I'm not _that_ slow."

The scout simply shook his head at this. "Sorry to say, Houki-san, but you really _are_." And on that beat, he disappeared. There was another flash of red light, with the illumination wrapping around the walls of the tunnel, and Dan was gone again, with only his cackling signalling the fact that he was still around. Ren turned around and scowled.

*

Dan had slowed from a sprint to a light jog at this point now, happily whistling as he blurred through the tables of the banquet hall. He stopped by the counter, looked at the burly man behind it, and snapped his fingers. Being disrespectful was okay as long as you were loaded — which he now was. "The young master from the Houki family will pay for the food and drink. He also decided to order the chocolate ice cream, the lobster, the entire right hand section of page ten, th--"

Suddenly, he felt a sharp throb in his neck.

Dan immediately toppled to the ground, although not before managing to trace the source of the pain back to the vein of his neck, where a syringe was sticking out. He cursed under his breath, feeling his legs begin to numb. The speedster grunted, tried to get up, but the effort was in vain. His body had ceased to respond completely.

"It's an anesthetic. You'll be knocked out for a few hours, but you'll be fine. Just rest and enjoy your nap."

"Son of a bitch... you said you didn't... hire anybody here...!" Dan spat, although his now numbed lips prevented him from speaking in full sentences.

He saw Ren's hand close in on the briefcase on the floor beside him. Slowly, the Houki picked it back up, took out a small wad of cash and slid it across the counter to the man behind it. Then, with a smirk, he looked back down at the fading scout. 

"You gotta trust trustworthy people."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 15, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
Walk of the Four Winds
C1 - Yomi - Astra​
Hatori began to side step circling his opponent searching for more even ground, his back was to the colossal corpse that lay behind him and she would undo ubtedly corner him where he stood. Not willing to let him get behind her she simply copied his footwork, "I heard your sister and a samurai killed my son and left my daughter helples. Merely to help save that owl... back in the day it was them and Suta who saved us."

"How the tables have turned."Hatori smirked finding his footing he drew Chiri some latent chakra sparked off the blade in his opponents direction but was easily deflected into the nearby wall doing nothing more than scratching it. A series of hand seals followed suite from Mioni, seeing an opening he charged forward but remained fully aware of his surroundings he wasn't going to get tunnel visioned against a foe whom he had never fought.

He came into her personal space taking his first swing upon the kunoichi a upward diangle swing cutting through fabric and flesh, this all felt too easy but he followed through with the attack regardless not giving it as much as a second thought she bleed all the same. He prepared to twist and meet her in battle, he managed to evade the incoming strike that was to greet him happily abusing Takame without giving it a second thought.

Then a moment passed as the environment around them took a turn for the worst, he found was no longer able to move freely. At first he was confused until he took the time to look at his surroundings, they were no longer in the arena but stood upon a thick layer of silk that encased them, several dozen or so spiders crawled among the webs and weaved them anew. Directly behind Miori was a larger web that extended across the room, partly torn by his body from above watched what appeared to be a hybrid of human and spider.

"Nest of the Spider Queen."Miori sighed appearing disappointed in him as she took a step back. "Law #4 - Turn your foes greatest asset against them."

Hatori tensed struggling against the genjutsu that had him trapped, taking a seat Miori shook her head. "Guess no use in watching you struggle, suppose we'll just start the feast. I expected greater."

"Feast... Funny considering this is nothing more than a cheap trick."

"I agree it is a cheap trick, that is assuming you are on the mortal plane. However, we are not on the mortal plane, rather the opposite we are within Neith's realm and what would be a mere genjutsu up their is far more real then you could hope to know. Look on the bright side in death you'll bring a thousand new lives to light."

Hatori frowned dropping Chiri for a moment to free up his hand. _Hey April... seems I been foolish._

_Hmm... perhaps you never learned from the tale of Arianrhod and Neith. They will always draw you into a trap like this, and you should never use Takame against them it's an invitation for them to put you under this very spell._

_Yeah... yeah... You have history with that spider thingy then?_

_... Spider... Thingy... She is like me._

_Nah she ugly._

_Hatori... can you please take this seriously, both our lives are on the line here. The spider 'thingy' is the 'goddess' Neith..._

_Thanks!_

_Wha?!_

"Giving up, not like an Akarusa to simply submit."Mioni commented sounding unconcerned, she had him trapped here.

"Nah just talkin' to an friend of mine. The roar of the crowd is gone can finally think clearly, thanks for that... The spider chick is Neith right?"

"Indeed, at the very least you know that much. Why does it please you to become a meal for her young?"

"Nah actually just thought she'd a little less saggy, I mean for a 'goddess' you gotta wonder why that face."

"Tch... if you think your petty insults wil-"

Hatori interrupted her, "Hey let's both be honest here. I ain't insulting anything I am merely stating the cold hard truth, I mean truly it's no wonder girls are so afraid of the spiders. Maybe you should consider getting yourself an owl, it'd make you far more interesting. People like owls an awful lot... and dragons... but spiders.. ugh."

"Another..."

"...Word and you'll what? Kill me faster?"Hatori sniggered to himself.

He looked onwards his last comment and consistent interruptions seeming to have struck a nerve with his true target. Insulting something that believed itself to be a god, was child's play especially when it had the same degree of history as others hand. "Most prey tends to keep quite, hoping I would forget about them."Neith sighed.

"Sorry I don't speak retard. You'll need to speak common."

_You got us both killed... I hope you know that.. ugh... why did I ever end up with you._

_Hoot._

_Is that all you got to say for yourself?_

_Twit twoo?_

"Any last words?"Miori asked as the so called goddess was upon him ready to strike.

"Actually I do... Viillit nesla odelmin e van rensii, sil ti gar, odelmin vimil ginrinit."

"... Enough of your insults!"She thrust the blade forth only to retreat as a blinding light engulfed the so called nest. "NEVER DO THAT AGAIN!"April screeched in a mixture of anger and annoyance. Cutting Hatori free of his binds allowing him to stand she hovered between him and Neith assuming her true form.

"Thanks April-chan."Reaching for his sword that now lay trapped amongst the webs he sighed with relief as the blade surged with a burst of wind chakra cutting itself free of the binds. Standing once more, the ground of silk was still troublesome and annoying it made his movement far more difficult but April was the solution to that problem. In a sense, they still had to worry about the webbing that spread across the room.

"Did... Akane get to you... or something?"

"No."

"Interesting, you was able to summon without even a single drop of your blood."Mioni stated with a growing smirk readying her sword. Hatori commented, "A cheap trick, I learned from old friend of mine."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 15, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
Walk of the Four Winds
C1 - Yomi - Round 2

Hatori swung Chiri once or twice to clean the blade of the remaining fragments of silk that hung to it. He promised himself not to get tunnel vision yet that was exactly what had happened, he still had an awful lot to learn and he didn't deny it.

He gently pushed April aside stepping out in front of her and preparing himself once more. Not again, he wasn't going to fall prey to a spiders trap. Owls hunted spiders not the other way around. "Well let's call this round 2 shall we?"Hatori asked.

Mioni smiled walking around to come to face him, once more. "So... Akarusa perhaps you can enlighten me as to how you summoned Arianrhod without a blood tribute."

"Nope. It's a trade secret, one which I will use to defeat you."

"Confident and hopeful, it's always sweeter to kill someone just before their heart is filled with hope."

Hatori smirked, "I'll leave you to make mince meat outta saggy bitch, April."

"Insolent brat!"Hatori blocking the incoming blow with relative ease barely staggering from the strike that struck his blade. Looking up to the self proclaimed goddess, throwing her off balance for a moment he ducked beneath and struck the adobmen tearing it open. Mioni looking on with great interest, as he evaded a strike from her stinger. Seeing an opportunity she joined the fray only to be interrupted by April getting knocked several feet into the distance against the webbing.

Dodging another strike he hopped back several feet observing as the fetal blow he had made had simply faded with no sign of previous damage. No scarring, no blood of the sort. _You're the goddess of moon and stars, what does she command?_

_... She is the weaves of fate and therefore death. Sadly I doubt you can defeat her this close to the Astra... meanwhile I'm at my weakest so don't expect much help from me._

_Fate eh... sounds fun. How do we beat her?_

_We don't. There are four of us, each commands a certain realm of existence and that is where we are our most powerful. The only true way to kill anyone of us to wipe out those who worship us, or cut us off from it._

_So... Zyanno, Arianrhod, Neith... who's that is three of four._

_Five.. There are five of us, the fourth is Suta, and the fifth is Naitosāpento, but we call him Yoru no hebi. He's the one you should be afraid of._April corrected pushing back off the wall in order to dodge a counter attack from Mioni. _Anyway this isn't the time for this, focus on defeating Mioni, I'll handle Neith._

Hatori nodded twisting his back as they exchanged places April extending her talons out stretched coming to land upon Neith digging her talons into her flesh before throwing her off into the side of a wall.

Meanwhile Hatori met Mioni in battle equipping his scabbard for a moment they exchanged blows, leaving himself open for attack but in a very specific fashion. She baited him into something it was time he returned the favor, and she took it. Plunging for the right shoulder Hatori twisted his scabbard bring her blade to met it effectively steahing her own sword within it. He grinned, "Got you."

Pulling it back he pulled her forward into his sword cutting into her upper right thigh, thrown to the floor in the process she quickly made certain to recover using her arm to throw herself back into the air freeing her grip on the now useless blade and performing hand seals.

The room became dark and the walls had began to enclose around him. Another Genjutsu, he recalled what she had said earlier in this place genjutsu were very much the real thing, and he no intention in being caught within one. In a way this gave him an advantage, he couldn't cut a illusion but he could cut something that was real.

His sword gave off several pulses of light as chakra flowed between them, taking a swing was sufficient enough to break free of what appeared to be a cocoon or rather what would of been, killing the spiders in the process but he was ultimately caught off guard when a flickering flame radiated from the spider, he didn't have time to think let alone prepare himself a defensive.

The explosion sent him flying back into the wall finding himself once more trapped against Neith's silk. It annoyed him to no end being trapped like this, fighting somewhere he could barely move without fear of being strung up and slain. At the very least April was holding her ground, but far from winning... she was doing just that holding her ground.

"Takame, it heightens your senses enough that you can see everything in slow motion correct?"Mioni asked as she began to limp towards him. He frowned beginning to store chakra within the sword... maybe this would work.

"Never mind, I already know that. Just wanted to comment that... it also means you see your own death in slow motion."

More chakra... He struggled...

Coming into range she reached out pulling the scabbard free and looking upon it for a brief moment. "You must like owls an awful lot to spend time engraving this piece of wood."

"A true blacksmith doesn't limit himself only to the blade, the hilt, and even scabbards can serve just as important functions."

"Heh... we'll see."She said drawing her sword only to be greeted by a shock, "You..." A smirk formed across his face his chakra pulsed across the blade introducing itself into her body mixing. "Your Takai..."

"Yup, have fun!"Hatori said taking on a delightful tone as the sword began to crack, like lightning a golden light began to dance around her sword as the incompatible chakra's began to mix creating something similar to a chemical reaction. "... Damn."She uttered before the sword exploded in a blinding light shattering in her hand spreading shrapnel across the room, April quickly moving between them generating a shield.

The webs lifted and Hatori fell to his knees before coming to stand. April reverting to her old form, her chakra spent he looked upon his fallen foe and Neith who stood behind. "... You win."She hissed disappearing into the wind. Hatori gave a sigh of relief, "Good work April. Now what do we do?"

April looked up at him, "Wait. We can't do anything until she wakes." Hatori nodded turning his head. "Huh..."

"Something wrong?"

"... No... it's nothing just thought I saw a shadow."

"Eh probably a spider."April commented looking around to try and figure out where they now stood. Once more it was the arena but had since become empty and void, no doubt bored waiting to see who emerged from the spider queen's nest.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 16, 2015)

*Marietta/Konoha*

*Howling Voice Approaches. An Unexpected Target!
Uchiha Satsujin*

Arasutea swiftly began to show the budding shinobi Zell the difference in their prowess. A child who lived a remarkably simple life on some faraway away island couldn't hope to couldn't hope to compete with someone who made taking the lives of others, whether for good or bad, his livelihood. This type of man was altogether an entirely different entity than his vast majority of the shinobi that served the villages of Black and White. Even the so called 'darkness' of ninja life was day and night when compared to one immersed in the criminal underground. The former being nothing more than a whimsical child's tale, the ones parents use in an attempt to keep their offspring in line with a bit of fright, while the latter were what actual nightmares were made of.

To the average shinobi, they could easily be perceived monsters.

"The light at the end of the tunnel awaits you." His pistol cocked, ready to spray the young man's brain matter against the concrete. From nearby Marietta was forced to the realization that someone that had nothing to do with this, someone who simply thought he was doing the right thing, was going to be slain in cold blood all because of her. The thought only further angered her.

"I told him to stay the hell out of this. Dammit." The wall behind her cracked and expanded feet beyond her own height as she slammed her fist into its side. Everything she had learned was telling her not to look, just let him be killed and use it as a means of escape. He wasn't a part of the family, he was a stranger, a boy who stuck his nose in business that had nothing to do with him. In other words it was his own damn fault that he was about to be executed.

_"You'd have an easier time my foreign eye candy if you just let somebody help you."_

Words from a person she could barely stand to be around more than twenty minutes with, but one she had grown to trust oddly enough. And Zell...he was about the same as well as a friend of his. "Both of you are." It went against everything she learned, yet it strangely felt right to her. The dust kicked from under her feet lift off the ground, speeding around the corner in a dash toward Zell. 

"A pain in my ass." The distance to cross in order to reach Ara and Zell was rather miniscule but looked to stretch on forever. In addition this meant that she left herself wide open for the sniper that camouflaged herself in the surrounding buildings.

---

Off in the distance the cloaked woman breathed in and out, Marietta’s entire person in view of the scope of her rifle. There was no one else but she and the bullet that would soon take her life. The sniper’s finger wraps around the stiff trigger that would higher than average strength to push and then….

*BANG*

Like a thunderclap the bullet was expelled from the barrel, rushing through the concrete of several homes unhindered. 

“EXECUTE.”

---

Before her eyes she witnessed the power that Zell radiated with vanish from his body while he slumped over to his knees. Pushing herself harder and harder Marietta tried to cross the distance as fast as she could, but it didn’t look to be possible. She wasn’t going to make it in time. He was going to day, all for her sake. And off to her side a clear high pitched sound invaded her ears causing her to turn and be met with the bullet that would soon be ending her life. 

“Lucia…” Preparing her final thoughts, to the only child that would be left in the family. She awaited the eternal sleep that would claim her, yet it never came. A hard metallic ping pierced the floor just at her feet. A sizzling trail of smoke emitted off a large object that was embedded in the ground in front of her. A weapon she had never witnessed before, three large circular shapes connected to a rod, it reflected the bullet into the ground. Someone had just saved her life, but who?

"Hey jackass open your shitty eyes and stop standing there like an idiot. You're bleeding all over my streets."

Steam shuddered off digits belonging to a woman. Three fingers pinched around what looked like a pellet of gold. Both Marietta and Zell were locked on Ara at first, he was on the ground and bug eyed at the intrusion. Watching his bullets caught in midflight had ever happened. Such a display earned the stare of all three who gaze became fixated on the person who claimed to be the "owner of these streets."


*Spoiler*: __ 



Uchiha Satsujin 





“Raikyo must know he’s playing with fire, heh, but I’ll make sure to fan the flames.” Satsujin gazed fell on Zell from out the corner of her eye. Marietta appearing at his side and draping his arm over her shoulder. “You are really, really, stupid boy.” Marietta told him before nodding her head toward the older woman before them, who returned the gesture only to have a coy smirk that went unseen by the two. 

“I’ll definitely watch after this boy.” With the tug of black chain the fan in her possession returned to her side. _“He’ll be another to lead me to exactly what I want.”_ That was the only thought on her mind as she prepared to take on Arasutea. 

*“I’ll execute all three of you.”* Clutching the end of his cloak he rotated its length outward toward the trio. A series of loud resonant metallic sounds erupted from his outwear as a multitude of coins were suspended above and around all of them, reflecting the sunlight with a great gleam. In his impressive show of marksmanship Ara began shooting each and every coin, one after another, each one bouncing off the man coins and ripping the their footing. One after another before the entire area was lit up like a swarm of a million bees. Satsujin danced with each and every shot, swinging her fan to protect both herself and those behind her before Ara finally pointed both pistols down his sight. A manic toothy grin on his face. 

“Sutā to Tsuki – Raiton: Sutōmu Warutsu.”
(Stern and Mond – Lightning Release: Storm Waltz) 

The final two slugs shot out the barrel in a bright trail of lightning chakra, setting off a violate mix that erupted in a great surge of energy and exploded in an electric discharge. A move developed to hit a group of clustered targets from every angle possible. The proud assassin stood proud, flipping his guns blowing the smoke out the end of each barrels. In his mind the only thing that would be left of their bodies, if they could be found, would be unrecognizable lumps of flesh riddled with holes. 

“Done and –“A voice permeated through the smoke throwing him into a state of awe.

“Uchihagaeshi.” 
(Uchiha Reflection) 

All it was a flash that brightened the assassins very face. The sound of gun fire ran out from his uniquely designed weapons, yet it was all for naught as the move he sought to end the lives of those before him was sent back, twice as powerful, the numerous bullets he shot dancing around him in an even more ferocious manner that made the area quake and finally burst into a localized crater. The crimson red form of Ara only stood in a darken hole, his hands placed firmly on his arms, but his blood poured from every orifice of his body. His eyes completely glazed over while he simply looked straight ahead before slowly beginning to fall over.

“H-how….” The words eked out his mouth before finally falling over 

“Now then. Trash needs to be taken out.” In a cloud of smoke the Satsujin was gone, drawing a sickle from her side, toward the unconscious assassin to sever his head from his shoulders. The finishing blow until a flurry of bullets, in a straight line, lit up the path separating her from her target, each on scorching the earth, setting it ablaze. Backpedaling toward her original position in the air, there was a sudden clock of a gun and the feel of cold steel pressed against her temple. The sniper directly on her side and clearly pissed off. 

*“Rotk?ppchen!”* 
(*Little Red Riding Hood*)

*BANG*

The powerful discharge passed inches from Satsujin’s face as she fell with her back toward the ground. With no delay a massive fire release expelled from out her gullet while waving her fan behind it. The combination of fire and wind turned it into a jet of torrential blaze aimed at the sniper from a position that would be impossible to dodge…for anyone else that is. Finally a bit of her attention was caught while, suspended in midair, the female assassin twisted her body around the jet of flames as if she were on solid ground, such agility was something to take note of just as the both of them touched the ground. 

“Tell me, how were you able to pull that off? Dodging in midair is notoriously difficult, if at all impossible, yet you were able to completely dodge my technique as if you were on the ground.” Her curiosity enticed thought this woman had no intention of answering her as she slowly backed up. Her gun armed and pointed, she slowly retreated as she picked her partner up from the wreckage, slinging him over her shoulder.

A short dance occurred between the two, tracing the other steps in a circle neither wanting to let their guard down. The sniper stared intently at the other woman across from her, the thoughts of a botch mission being on her records and her facing having been seen incensed her, but now was not the time especially since such a dangerous opponent suddenly arrived on the scene. During this time Satsujin had also taken note of something else, in particular the weapon she was using or the way she wielded it. 

“That rifle…there’s only one other who uses that sort of style. Short distance fighting with a long range weapon. Are you the Tsuchikage-?”

Immediately she fired making Satsujin simply tilt her head to the side, a mere distraction as she planted a smaller gun into the earth and it erupted into a wave of smoke engulfing the entire block and just like that, the bot of them had vanished. The Uchiha only scoffed while she planted the Gunbai Uchiwa in the ground and folding her arms. 


“I’m waiting on the gratitude you two need to show me for even wasting my time saving you, and also an apology for dirtying up my place.” ​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 16, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
Walk of the Four Winds
C1 - Yomi - My Burden​
April shook her head, what a horrible cliche spotting something moving in the shadows... they seen enough movies and tv to know where this was going, "Yeah I know but let's not bother it, really ain't in the mood after almost being eaten by spiders."

She nodded in agreement, at least in regards to being eaten by spiders even though she wouldn't quite use that word for it. Sitting in the dust he looked onwards, "So... while we wait for her to wake up mind explaining who you all are. Way I figure it each of you are deities in one fashion or another... right?"

April coughed at the term deitie, she would never call herself that and never liked the term being thrown around so freely between them even if some of their number technically qualified as something far greater than what could be explained naturally. "Not quite, we just have certain aspects which have been passed onto us by someone else. Some of us are worshiped as such but ultimately that doesn't make us superior just different."

Hatori shook his head, "You ain't being modest are you, Neith seemed pretty unkillable to me..."He commented recalling his first blow made against her but was quickly debunked by his owl companion.

"That is because she was close to her source of power, the Astra or Weaves of Fate. Three of us have been around for a VERY long time, I'm a couple centuries old and by their standards I'm still a newborn... Each of us have dominion over something where we draw power from which is distinguished within our titles."

"So under that logic who is the other 'newcomer'?"Hatori asked and she sighed, "It's... painful to think about. My entire..."

Hatori glanced down at his crossed legs for a moment shuddering uncomfortably now that she mentioned it. This feeling was in part why he had agreed to go along with Shou's plan in the first place, he knew by now she was the last of her kind... assuming one discounted their pact. "Remember... your pain is my pain. There really isn't any reason to hide anything from each other any more, so at least allow me to share it. Understand why you ran away from this destiny. Why I am now running away from it, your my April."

"The other one is Yomi that I mentioned earlier and he is someone we should avoid all contact with. The veil isn't just a prison, the whispers people claim to hear when traveling near the rifts that fringe these realms their the souls of those who came before me. My entire race, their memories, their pain, and worst of all their love and dreams..."

"I don't understand April how are..."

"It's hard to put into words... remember when Ogama killed me, during the forest of death?"Hatori's hand clenched into a fist recalling the moment. "Multiply that a hundred times over, and then factor in a thousand more. I can cope with pain what I can't cope with is the sense of loss experienced by hundreds of my own people, it's the same reason why I hate you for creating this link it's a burden no one should have to ever experience and one which I will not allow you to have..."

"April?"He questioned getting the impression she was hiding something from him, closing her eyes for a moment. "You got a chance with Akane... *sigh* Let's leave it at that for now, I am sorry to have said anything."

"Okay... Well let's get ready to leave I don't want to spend any longer here than we have to, once Mioni for-fills her end of our agreement."

She nodded and flew up to his shoulder as he began to pack up the various pieces of gear and equipment that had been cut free during their small engagement.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2015)

_
The Game God's Play
Doughnut Hole_​
He said that as if nothing was wrong, but Lucius was always like that. Even when she realized that the dream she gadgets was real, Lucius always had this way of saying horrible things but in the most respectful tone. As if he was saying kill a bug or please take out the trash, though the words that came out of his mouth was nothing like that. 

Betraying her teacher, Yomi, the woman that gave her so much, to treat her as if she was a on a board game. Kei pressed her lips together into a tight line, and her arms folded across her chest. She could never do something so horrible to her teacher and just thinking that Lucius would suggest something like that. 

"My master is still so childish." He sighed before shaking his head, he released a sigh before looking back at her. "You can't get through this world with tagging behind your teacher, sooner or later you will have to do what is best for yourself even if means hurting another. You can't believe in such foolish ways of thinking."

Kei caught her breath in her throat, he was really talking to her as if she was a child! 

"Foolish! What is foolish about not wanting to treat someone like a frivolous piece of a game I don't even know I'm playing?"  Kei argued before shaking her head, "Why are we playing? What are we playing? You can't expect me to play something in which I have to hurt someone that I respect! No, that I love!"

Lucius snorted at Kei, even though he knew that she was angry at him, and the shadow dogs were looking at him, he just sighed and shook his head yet again.

?Love?Do you think love will help you get through challenges? I?m very sorry to inform you young mistress, but the world is a cruel and terrible place. Love will get you killed or living out on the streets, the thing you need is _*power*_!? Lucius argued, there was a time and a place for childish thinking, and this wasn?t one of them. ?And my darling, precious master?.Love can only do so much.?

?I won?t turn a blind eye to what Yomi did for you, I appreciate her helping you and see her as a great alley in the coming games, however.?​
?If you refuse?I feel as though as with every child a form of _*discipline *_will be needed...?​
And that was when he hit her with an ice cold stare, which reminded Kei that he was on a different playing field than the shadows.  It was something that she knew when she realized when she awoke from that dream, when he looked down at her and smiled. Even if she wanted to blindly put her faith into Lucius, there was always a cold reminder that he had independent action. 

Summoning are usually tied to their masters, almost like an anchor, without the anchor the summoning?s can?t maintain a form in the world. That was what Magus taught her about the hands, even though they can clearly act on their own without her, they couldn?t go far without her. Though Lucius he was different, even as she looked at him, it was as if a light bulb in her head was constantly going off. He?s dangerous, scary, and downright intimidating for a summoning, and that in itself was weird. A master intimidated by her summoning, the world was making her a constant joke.

??.? Kei didn?t say anything as she turned her head away from him, but it only made him smile as he neared her and placed his forehead on hers. 

?Your feelings towards me, are understandable, but they don?t hurt me any less.? Lucius said warmly, when she looked at him, those cold blue eyes almost transformed into warm ones. ?I?m still your summoning, and I only want the best for you.?

Kei glared up at him, ?So you threatening me, your master?.?

Lucius chuckled a bit?.​
?Threatening? Please, I call it negative motivation.?​


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2015)

_
The Game God's Play
Doughnut Hole_


_"Are you here Kei?"_​
Her teacher?s firm voice jolted her out of the deep thoughtless part of her mind. She wasn't thinking at all, for a second she just let her body take control and let her mind just shut down. No thinking just breathing and standing upright. Kei smiled weakly at her teacher, as the older woman frowned at her students? rudeness, but she didn?t know. Kei couldn?t tell her, and probably never would tell her, it was almost like telling a parent that their child was caught doing something indecent.  

Though as Yomi looked at her, Kei made no change in her appearance, but maybe even that hinted that something was wrong.

?Is that your poker face Kei?? Yomi asked as she looked at Kei, causing Kei to smile a bit shamefully and look at her teacher with a small grin. ?You are getting really good, the old you wouldn?t know how to lie, even if it meant her life on the line, but now look at you.?

Kei brushed back her hair behind her ear, ?Can I not hide anything from you Mistress??

?Not when I?m at this age, and plus, Kei I know you for so long?No matter how much you grow away from me, I can tell so many things about you.?​
She didn?t know if that was supposed to be mean, or nice, but it warmed Kei. The old woman in front of her, this office, has become more in her heart than her own family. Kei turned her head down and for a minute every part of her heart hurt. Almost as if someone punctured it straight through. Yomi, the girls, and everything that had happened at this point. Each moment was precious to her, and as Yomi and Kei looked at each other. She didn?t dare question if it was precious to her.

_?Thank you?.? _Kei couldn?t even say the words outright, they got stuck in her throat, and came almost out like a croak. 

She could feel it, Lucius stare and probably confused looked as he suspended himself in spirit form. Though he didn?t say anything as he looked on and watched as his master fidgeted under her teacher?s eyes. 

?I called you in today, because there is someone that wants to meet you.? Yomi smiled as she looked at her student, ?This is a perfect opportunity Kei for you... Lady Luck is a fickle bitch, but she has chosen you to shine her gaze upon."

Did something good happen while the village was being rebuilt? Yomi caste her eyes down for a bit before looking up at Kei. For a moment a warm gaze dominated her face before it turned into an almost painful expression. 

"I never had time for settling down. It was never in my plan, and I never regretted my choice one bit. My small empire, the girls, and you.... Have all been like children to me." Yomi looked up at Kei and for a minute Kei could see how old her teacher really was. The lines on her face, the bags underneath her eyes, and the laugh lines that decorated her cheeks. Kei never realized it before but Yomi was old, she was very old, but it didn't stop her from doing what she wanted.

Kei felt as if she should run over to her and wrap her arms around her, but shred already knew that she would probably be beat with a cane before Yomi accepted such an affectionate display of emotions. Even now, Kei could tell that this was as affectionate Yomi would get with her. 

"Kei, you still have a lot of growing to do and even now there are still remnants of your old self... Don't lose that kindness, the world is cruel to us but it doesn't mean we should be cruel back. Just... It means we should know when to be a raging fire or when to be like the spider lilies that everyone love."​
Yomi chuckled a bit, "Is this what they call an old woman's babble?"

She shook her head...

"Please come in, I feel ashamed of myself for rambling on so long."​
"I didn't know the fierce lion of Fuzen was such a little kitty cat." Kei heard a voice say and as the door open behind her. 

Yomi softly chuckled, ?Time dulls any sword, but I don?t need to tell you that, don?t I Rose??

​
?Of course not, after a long time of slaying people. Any sword will dull.?​


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2015)

_
The Game God's Play
Doughnut Hole_ 


“It’s nice to meet you, Kei Sili.”

“Uh…”​
Kei didn’t know what to say, the woman that stood in front of her was accompanied by two men, two very strong and intimidating men. Kei didn’t know what to say as the woman looked at her, she had an air of elegance, but at the same time the way she looked at her. Kei felt as though Rose was going to eat her alive, but that alone made Kei smile a bit. That intimidating woman, that strong woman aura, that aura which Kei was developing. Maybe it was the way they were looking at each other, or maybe it was because Kei stood strong, but Rose cocked her head back and laughed.

“Oh goodness! She’s your student Yomi! Didn’t even flinch!” Rose laughed, but then she smiled a wide cherisher cat smile, “I wouldn’t expect no less from the girl that helped my husband and child.”

Kei cocked her head, “Excuse me?”

“Back when the village was being attacked, you help protect one of the shelters, and in those shelters was Rose’s husband and child. You kept the child calm with your singing, and so the husband preached about you.”​
Rose shook her head, “A blue haired dancer seemed so out of place in the mist of the destruction, but at the same time her presence pulled everyone together.”

Kei blushed, “Uh…Thank you.”

She bowed deeply, she didn’t really think about anything after the attack, everyone was so busy trying to get their lives back together, and rebuild their homes. Kei was recognized for her actions, and many people took notice of her afterwards but she didn’t think it was anything special. She just wanted to help, but as she felt Rose hand on her head slowly moving back in forth, she couldn’t help but smile a bit.

“It took me a while to find you, so please lift up your head.” Rose told her, and when she did, Rose bowed down to her along with the security guards, her hair cascaded down to the floor. The scene almost took Kei’s breath away. “Thank you for what you did back there with my family, if you weren’t there, I don’t know what would have happened. And so, you have my up most gratitude.”

Kei shook her head quickly, letting a warm smile dominate her face, “Please don’t thank me, I just thank the gods that I could help in those troubling times, and even if I wasn’t there someone else would have done it.”

Rose looked up at her, “But it wasn’t anyone else, it was you, and because of that, accept my gratitude and my eternal debt.”

_Such a display, I didn’t know dogs had such a way with words._​
“Rose came here today to offer you something, that I think you should take advantage of.” Yomi interjected, Kei looked back at her teacher, who simply nodded her head, “There are things that I can offer you, and there are things I can’t, and this is one of the things that I can’t.”

Kei turned to Rose who simply nodded at Yomi, and turned to her, “Please think about joining the Rule of Roses.”

Kei cocked her head, “The Rule of Roses?”

Rose smiled simply, “Fuzen is a ground for want to be up and coming groups, families, and gangs. If you want to be anything, you want to start of small and to be perfectly honest Fuzen is the best ground for any flower to bloom. The Fenikkusu’s turn a head to anything that benefits them, and as long as you pay your establishment fee, you can basically do anything as long as it doesn’t catch their eyes.”

That wasn’t anything new to Kei, or anyone that knew Fuzen through and through. Though that was why they had hunts, to make sure no one strayed too far out of line of Fuzen established rules. Not only to keep out unruly people from white, but at the same time keep track of the gang activity in Fuzen, it was a way to establish some type of justice in darkness of Fuzen. Kei didn’t say anything, but her face straighten up, it became a business meeting and not a hand of gratitude. 

“And so?” Kei ushered her to continue, and she could feel Lucius over her shoulders, slowly making an appearance. Rose face as he appeared behind her, showed that he was becoming interested in this exchange. 

“Hello Lucius,” Yomi greeted, “Made an appearance haven’t you?”

Lucius looked over his shoulders, “Good afternoon Mistress Yomi….I couldn’t hold back, I find this conversation too interesting to pass.”

When Lucius turned back around he was met with Kei cold glare, but it only caused him to bow and smile before stepping back. She turned back to Rose and gave her a reassuring glance to continue.

“The Rule of Roses looks to be the gardener of this garden of blossoming flowers and weeds.” Rose smiled, “If you get what I mean.”

Kei nodded simply…

“You want to be an overseer of any up and coming gangs or families, and helping those who need it and those who pulled.”​
Rose laughed a bit…

_“Smart girl…”_​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2015)

*~Turning The Page~*

In a remote location hidden in the depths of Kirigakure's Inner there is a secret plot of terra forma, which has been bequeathed to one of the most prominent men in the world. This space has been otherwise sanitized of all human souls except the terrifying terrible two that occupied this space, the shroud of darkness allowed to cover their likenesses. The only ambient source of lighting in clandestine location was the red hue emanating from the centerpiece of the room. It was a pod filled to the brim with red liquid, an array of wires connecting it to a monitor. The duo stood there silently looking into the dark abyss of a room, almost languidly. Deciding to break up the brooding monotony of it all a voice with a timeless candor spoke.

"Thalia, my dear, did you know in the era of the Warring Clans there were a great many clans that have since been wiped from the history books?"

She didn't answer only standing silently with her signature stoic expression. It was a testament to the favor she was able to court from the Pope, as he did not take her non-expression as a slight. No, this was the way she had been since she was a young girl in his employ, the way she had been in every iteration of herself. 

"Why were they deleted from the history of this world's infancy? Well, they were a truly abominable, a group who was too steeped in the savage debauchery of the old world. These clans partook in one of the great taboos of humanity, cannibalism."

The historical ramblings of the Pope continued to only draw disinterest from his cohort. The old man was undeterred by her barriers of apathy.

"There are two things to take away from this truth. Principally it is not so much what they did but the reason they did it. They believed that they gained the power of those they consumed, but it begs the question, would bathing in blood have that same effect. You see you could make the case that they could understand his words without ever hearing them spoken."

The Pope reached his old weathered hand to the pod filled to the brim with crimson plasma...

"The possibility of these clans being the forebearers of our great faith is just an example of time's deception. Time can only hide the secrets of this world but for so long. These old eyes have seen that which history would hope to delete from its annals."

"And this sword in the blood one of these secrets?"

Her question was more reflexive than inquisitorial, as she didn't know exactly why she was required to be here other than the Pope had asked.

"Rakiyo thinks he can keep the Kyuubi hidden from the world, that's fine. An egomaniac of the highest order, he would seek to hide a vessel of Jashin’s light from the world. He probably thinks his power can supersede that of a God’s, that he can protect Konoha without the Kyuubi. I do have to wonder how the lord ever thought to bestow that boy with Sight Beyond Sight.“ Bitterness and frustration perforated through the Pope’s speech as he pontificated on what he found to be the hubris of the Hokage. 

Rakiyo had done something no one before him had done; he sought to use his own power to completely deemphasize the Kyuubi as the symbol of Konoha’swar power and perseverance. This was one of the more divisive elements of Rakiyo’s time as the Hokage. The exact reasoning for his decision was unknown but there was no denying the historical impact of the nine-tailed fox on the Hidden Leaf. There was a positive legacy left by the Nanadaimebut that didn’t erase the negatives. For the Jashinistthough they saw the Kyuubi and it’s destructive ways as a pseudo-avatar to their Lord and Savior, Jashin.

“I would like to say it’s of no consequence, but the Kyuubi is extremely important for his plans. Still the Kyuubi is not the only avatar of Jashin’s light, for how important it is as a piece on the board it is not the only important one. Time has a funny way of distorting perception; it tries to hide history’s treasures. Lord Jashin has illuminated these old eyes and I can see the path to the future. This blade is a treasure.” The Pope’s eyes began to smolder with their patented amber caul-like light, actually refracting off the glass of the pod. 

“What about her role in Lord Jashin’s future?”

He cocked his head to the side as a new expression blessed his face; his lips pursed and curved revealing a disturbingly white set of dentures. What the Pope may have thought was the conveyance of joyous exuberance had the finger twiddling malice of villainy all over it. You see while he treasured the sword, there was no one he treasured more than the first mortal in almost a century who was able to accept the bounty of Jashin’s grace. Despite never meeting this girl he loved her as if she was his own daughter, for what she represented to his faith.

” Well she is another important piece in our undertaking. I must say though I am a bit perturbed by recent reports. It would seem young Rosuto got a little overzealous and almost fractured Mrs. Shinko’s connection to the lord. It appears that Nakano’s bastard son managed to save her once againat great cost.”

” I will admit that I found something about that boy unnerving. He had the kind of penchant for do-gooding that I find quite annoying. Though it would seem as though his influence on Kirisaki was minor it could have been a problem down the line. While cleaning up Gekido’s mess I saw him with that woman’s daughter. It doesn’t matter he’s a nonfactor now thanks to Rosuto. That brings me to my next question, what about Rosuto?

 “He was chosen by the lord and the ability he showed against Miss Shinko would indicated that it’s in our best interest to support him and cultivate him. He has the potential to be a strong knight of Jashin, but his connection to Mao will prove to be a problem at a certain point. As of right now that man’s mark is the only thing clouding the situation for Rakiyo. 

The Pope began to dawdle over to the other end of the room.

 “I’ll be having Aurora help you with Miss Shinko. I’ll need you to keep an eye on our interests in the Black such as this tool and Fuzengakure. We are so close that it would be a shame if we didn’t use our resources in the most efficient manner.

With that the Pope left the room leaving only Thaliaand the sword in the proverbial blood red stone.

 ”That man has never lied to us, but the fact that something like you exists… It doesn’t matter as long as it brings me closer to my own goals.


*~Elsewhere~*

The two titans of the White Hot Room stand about five meters apart staring down into the alabaster ether laid before their feet. The tension between them has never been higher and yet the expanse is not filled with their killing intent. There is a genuine concern in the air for both men as they stare into the ivory abyss, the scene unfolding before their eyes unknown to prying eyes of their otherworldly audience.

 “You’re the one with all the plots and schemes, were you expecting this…”

The masked fighter known as The Viper was the first to break the silence now. His cohort didn’t readily respond still in the recesses of his own head trying to piece together what it was that he had just seen, what sort of power was about to be unleashed.

”Quite honestly I wasn’t expecting this, but we both knew that the old man was going to do something to change the game. The weapon itself is of no consequence; it could have been a paperweight for crying out loud. The thing inside of it, well…that’s a different story. Obviously we are right to be concerned but let's put this into perspective. We've been able to confirm the Houki Pokie kid and the Senju boy who talks like a symbiote, we need to cross more names off the list. Maybe we find a few more weapons along the way?”

 “There is no reality that exists where that man having that blade is good for any of us. We can find more pieces but what happens if he finds more things like the sword in the blood?"

They stared at each other with worry laden in their respective gazes. They turned and looked into what appeared to be an empty abyss. Our gaze into their world began to zoom outward before magnimity of the White Hot Room had both of them completely out of view, only the questions of an uncertain future remained.

*Fade to the Future*
​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 17, 2015)

*IWAGAKURE*

“She’s beginning to become more of a liability than that of an asset. Though her mind is indeed brilliant, perhaps one of the greatest ever, her actions have caused even greater scrutiny since we’ve hired her on. Sending our jinchūriki, Retsu, on near suicide missions, the near destruction of the outlaw town Dios No Sabe and the trading capital Rainwall. Also worth mentioning is her poor handling of our jinchūriki during our attack on Fuzengakure, where she not only lost control, but Retsu had actually attacked and attempted to kill one of our own.” 

In the office of the Tsuchikage stood his right hand, the oldest of his grandchildren, Yori, just at the end of his desk side. Off to her left sat the leader of the village himself. In his ceremonial chair, giant and foreboding, a perfect fit to represent the sovereignty of one who was of considerable physical stature himself. Before him was a woman of youthful looks and a poised military stance similar to that of his right hand; however, unlike Yori this woman was very expressional in her mannerisms. Her hands, eyes, neck, ever part of her body moved with each word she spoke and right now she was quite upset. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nori Chikyumura




“Her disposition is unbecoming of the position you’ve given her. This woman kills whatever subordinates we give her for no rhyme or reason other than that they’ve caused her some momentary chagrin; More often than not she outright refuses orders and does whatever she pleases when it’s of convenience to her. While she maybe the mind that brought forth the modernized gadgets of warfare we use today, but I believe the solitary existence she one lead has made her damage goods.” With each spoken word against the recipient of the complaint the young woman’s voice grew ever loud, her perfect posture slowly deteriorating while she walked closer toward the Tsuchikage’s desk and her hands visualizing the ire in her speech as they swayed and slammed into each other with force as she talked with great emphasis. 

“Rita Mordio is an embittered, nihilistic vindictive woman whose stake in this is only for herself, grandfather!” His desk rattled with authority when her hand crashed atop it. 

The seasoned veteran looked back at the second oldest of his grandchildren, Nori, who returned back to him a just as powerful gaze. A brilliant mind herself with a no nonsense attitude possibly rivaling Yori’s herself or even more so because of the dignified manner in which she carried herself. It was an unnatural sight to see such a woman lose her cool, which means that this must have been just building up inside of her. And in her eyes Osamu could see no falsehoods in the complaints she levied at the scientist under contract.  

“If I may chime in sofu-sama. This isn’t exactly the first time we’ve heard of these things, particularly of Rita’s ruthless behavior and I now believe with Nori-kun’s statements, we have more weight in confronting her on this matter.” Yori interjected. Osamu simply began to settle into his chair and breathe out before a knock came out the door, catching the attention of his two grandchildren. They hadn’t known that their grandfather was already well aware of this situation and already had acted. 

“Let us see what she has to say for herself? If you would Nori.” She moved off to the side with a stoic wave of her grandfather’s hand. “Come in.” He beckoned.

Upon his call the entry way was opened with the swing of the door. Lightweight steps often associated with this person were loud with clicks and clacks of her shoes striking against the stone floor of the office. Both sisters and the head of the village watched and waited until their guest approached the front of his table. Taking a titled impatient stance with arms folded and head slung just off to her right side caused both Yori and Nori’s faces to grimace with displeasure. It was quite clear that she was lacking in any form of respect. 

“Rita Mord –“ Osamu was quickly interrupted with a raise hand from the scientist in question.

“It’s ‘The Prodigy'.” The sister’s grimaces turned quickly into a scowl, on the other hand, the Tsuchikage only a half-hearted suppressed laugh in response. “So it is.” His matter of fact response. 

“You pulled me away from something wholly important to my research. And I’m sure it wasn’t just for you to mistakenly mispronounce the entirety of my designation.” Her gaze momentarily snapped over to Nori before retracting back over toward Osamu. “Am I correct?” With seeing her so called “assistant” already here in this office and practically trying her bet not to stare her down, Rita was sure this was more than just a simple strategy meeting.

“When I recruited you into my ranks it was, as I assumed, an agreement of mutual understanding. I would become your benefactor, relieving you of the stress of the game you were playing between both sides, auctioning off to the highest bidder. In exchange I provided you with a place where you could develop your weapons in peace, with resources you couldn’t have possibly came into on your own and only all of White would benefit from your inventions; however, it has come to my attention that you’ve begun to abuse this partnership between the both of us.” His hand interlocked while he leaned forward from his chair and placing both his elbows atop his desk. 

“You had Retsu nearly collapse the trading capital of our country and made an attempt to slaughter the citizens of the town, if not for the intervention of Minori-sama’s young protge. All just to eliminate one man, Hito-no-Shura.” Nori immediately chimed in.

“And? He was a man who had secrets, secrets that could have caused us more harm than good, thus a high priority target. If Rainwall had to suffer in order to eliminate such a high risk, then more fault of their own for housing such a criminal and I still have many more to tie up.” The desk shook with as Nori once again thrust he hard down on its surface with furiosity.

“Do not attempt to minimalize this act. The elimination of that one man is not the point being made? It was something you had no authority to carry out.” The woman practically  roared to which Rita simply shrugged. “The opportunity presented itself and I took it. Could it perhaps have been handled better? Maybe so, but really does it matter? And if you wish to place all the blame on me, then go right ahead. Nonetheless, how about you tell me this while you gallop on this high horse Nori?" The Prodigy’s arms fell to her side while she stared at the woman with the one good eyes she still possessed. 

“How were my actions any different than those taken against Fuzengakure?” 

“Wha-“ In disbelief Nori quickly lost her composure and found herself beginning to lash out before her sister stopped her with an outstretched hand. “I’m sure you already know Prodigy; there is no similar circumstances in that case. What Black’s Fuzengakure did was an act of treason and thus a proclamation of war against Iwagakure. A far cry from a civilian port city.” Yori explained, yet Rita looked uninterested in the explanation. 

“Is it? I remember we were told to slaughter a finite amount of people and who they were didn’t matter.” Yori was quick to shoot down to accusation. “Supporters of Fuzengakure were to be stamped out because they were just as responsible for the cause of this war, they were the ones who turned their backs on us and took our land. We had more than just cause for taking their lives.” Rita only shook her and chuckled earning a disapproving glare from the Leader of the Explosive Crops. 

“Amusing, is that what your grandfather taught you to say when someone calls you out on your posturing?” Now the older military general found herself in the same position as her younger sister, feeling the urge to lash out at the haughty woman in front of them. 

“Be. Calm.” The Tsuchikage’s voice boomed with authority, bouncing off the walls of the room and bringing all the conversation to an abrupt end. It was quite clear to him that what his family had told him was indeed very true. The scientist before him made no effort on her part to even cover up anything she did, more so she came off as proud of what she had done. In his eyes such an attitude of absolutely commendable to him. Rita never looked back at what she did, only looking forward and proceeded with no hesitation; however, her actions were uncommonly heinous and it was becoming clear she needed to be force to take a step back. 

​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 17, 2015)

?I?ve heard everything I needed. Rita, I?ve given you all the freedom that is possible under my leadership. You rarely have to answer to anyone and your own personal business is yours to handle as you see fit.? Nori face was laced with shock at the idea the idea that it would be possible that she was going to be let off the hook while Rita only grew more agitated at the misuse of her name and the way in which he was addressing her. 

?But know that his is my homestead, for longer than you?ve been alive you this world. You are not to take any form of military action against any occupied areas without my permission first. I?ve also heard from Nori about the way in which you treat our jinchūriki. Those ?measures? you find yourself taking against Retsu to reprimand or keep that child in obedience to will stop. From now on you are to take no take no form of action against others or punishment against Retsu without first going through Nori and then awaiting my reply. Anything else, such as your experiments and you?re helping of Minori?s nephew, you are free to do as you please. Are we in agreement?? He spoke leaning back into his chair.

There was truly no way to describe the frigid stare the woman known as The Prodigy shot that the trio before her. Her brow had fallen along with her gaze that could rend asunder the mightiest of men if it was set on them. To her this was the greatest form of disrespect she had ever felt from anyone in her entire career. The relationship between these parties, over the years, had steadily began to strain with the initial chip starting between the partnership between both Rita and Nori. The latter who despised the woman, but only behind closed doors until recently and the former who callously stated on more than one occasion how much of a moron she thought she was. And now they were at a point where she was called into his office like one of his plethora of grunts. Who exactly was this man to talk and chastise her in such a manner? 

?Even though you may be my benefactor Osamu, do *not* speak to me as if I?m one of these unskilled halfwits that you order around to bend to whatever whim you have. What I do with and how I handle my offspring is no concern of nobody in this room. That weapon is perhaps a shinobi of Iwagakure, but it?s only because I made it so. Retsu *is my property*. Retsu *belongs to me*. And it is because of that weapon that you all were even able to capture one of the tailed beast entrusted to Black.? Rita became irate as his words raced through her mind. Each word enunciated with anger and accompanied with powerful gestures of the hand as she either pointed at one of them or they flowed with her articulation of words. 

?*My* business is *my* business. *You* hold no jurisdiction over me and what I seek to do with my time or *my* property. It is because of *me* that your military is even as powerful as it is. Two of the three of you in this very room use something of *mine* that *I* created for your use, and you have the gall to attempt to scold me like somebodies disobedient child? *I am* ?The Prodigy? Rita Mordio. *No one in here or out there, Kage or no, shall disrespect me as you have just did*.? Rita?s made her assertion clear cut as she bored a hole through the Tsuchikage with furious eyes. 

?Indeed, you are deserving of respect, but have you forgotten?? Osamu settled into his chair before shooting a gaze that could go right through a person constitution even they were staring straight at you. ?*Everything in Iwagkaure is mines to rule.* That includes you and whatever you think is yours. Now, are we through here?? On his sides both his granddaughters looked delighted at the turn of events Nori face etched a smile she could no longer hide while Yori stood just as tall and proud as ever, sneering at Rita who simply looked around the room before turning on her heel and gripping the handle of the door as she got ready to exit.

?I believe we are definitely through.? The door slammed shut leaving behind a group who, in their minds, had just won a victory against the scientist. But what they had yet to realize that this was an ongoing war, and a war is made up of numerous battles and this was just one of many that were going to take place. Now that the room was empty the family inside gathered around to discuss other matters that called to their attention. 

?There are a few things we need to discuss. First the Gala that took place in Konohagakure.? 

_With Rita_
Light shines through the end of a dark underpass with the opening of a metal door whose hinges pierce the air with loud screaks that echo down the hall. The passage way darkens becoming dimly with as the bulbs in the ceiling come on and off with accompany footsteps that saunter down the hall. In isolated glimpses a slender figure could be made out, dressed in a vest and simple slacks and brown colored hair. The pacing of her footsteps indicated a sense of urgency before falling reaching the end of the tunnel and tossing the door open.

A brightly lit room with a gleaming stainless steel table running nearly the length of the room. Dark cabinets line the walls, punctuated by floor-to-ceiling glass cases that display a combination of equipment. A fume hood lurks in one corner of the room. The table has two sinks and gas hook ups at the center. Nothing else rests on its surface; the space is immaculate, and there was this feeling in that air that, in this room, everything and anything could happen.

?Prodigy-sama.? The female of juvenile image called out inside the lab. 

?What. Is. It.?  So much anger seeped out of her voice that the young girl practically flinched while cautiously walking down a few steps and further into the lab. The ill-defined whirring of a working machine that followed with a metallic tapping leads to a slightly ajar door at the back of the room. Near steeped in darkness, the light of screen illuminates at shadow in front of it. So slow and heedful, knowing full well what this woman did to people who got on her bad side, she peaked inside to see a completely disheveled room. Any and everything that wasn?t bolted down was tossed over and all over the room. Monitors broken and glass tables shattered. It was like some kind of natural disaster had ran through the place. 

The Prodigy Rita Mordio sat reclined back in a black lofty chair staring at the adequately sized monitor in front of her. Her right leg laid folded over her left as it swayed back and forth, there was a slight hint of agitation in its movement. A very uncharacteristic display for the scientist, from what this young girl normally saw of her. Something must have really pissed her off to put her in such a foul mood, so she found herself gulping in fear, knowing how things like this play out with The Prodigy. 

?I asked. What is it that you want?? Immediately the girl stopped in her tracks and brandished a vanilla envelop in front of her. ?I-I-I-I??I got the thing you wanted took look into and brought it back two minutes faster than when you asked for it back. I didn?t know you were in a bad mood otherwise I would have waited, but I didn?t think you wanted to be keep waiting, but I brought back to you Prodigy-sama. Please don?t kill me!? She practically beg, yet Rita had no interest in her sniveling. Instead snatching envelop out of her hand and tossing it to the wayside, clutching the papers from inside. 

???Good job.? Words of congratulations, coming from Rita of all people, felt a bit wrong. The young girl blinked in complete confusion before giggling like a girl confronting her schoolyard crush. ?Since Fuzengakure destruction the side of White has raised the ire of many, most specifically Iwagakure itself has ignited that fire, despite that?this is alarming.? Though Rita was actually talking to herself the young aid felt a bit more confidence swell up in her since her compliment and decided to speak. 

?What?is alarming?Prodigy-sama?? She flinched just waiting for her face or anything to be shoved through a monitor, but it never came Rita simply began speaking again. ?Initially what sounded as rumors that ran through the underground world, now are facts thanks to this report. Thanks to that occupation of Fuzengakure lead by Iwagakure?s Explosive Crops. White?s reputation has taken a turn in a direction none were prepared for. As such shinobi are gathering and they seek emaciation, their crossness fed by those who lead the underground world. Their influx could cause problems?.especially for me? Stepping up to her console Rita?s fingers began to glide across her key board. The screen lighting up and displaying various screens until she tapped a single button and the entire screen was taken up by an image of a sleeping Retsu. 

?You, my greatest creation, shall lead a new regime; however, you are still incomplete and until you become ?one? I cannot let anyone interfere with my plans, so I shall use this to my advantage.? Rita looked back down at the papers in her hands. A sense of anxiety had set in, which means that this was a cause for her undivided attention. 

?Iwagakure will fall only when I deem the time ready.?​


----------



## Hero (Jan 17, 2015)

_*Many Nations, Under God*_











(Part I)

Sayano   paced Tsughi's office anxiously awaiting the arrival of her younger   sibling Takashi. Since arriving to Konoha 2.5 years ago, this was going   to be the woman's first mission with her brother and her brother's  first  mission since he had awoken from his 4.5 month coma. Asami, the  young  man's girlfriend, assured Sayano that Takashi was now ready to  return to  the field, but the woman knew better. Ever since awakening  from his  seemingly eternal slumber, Takashi's entire demeanor changed,  leaving  the boy unrecognizable even to his best friend. He no longer  allowed the  woman to joke with him like they once did and he was often  cold with his  greetings. This frustrated Sayano greatly, but she  tolerated the boy's  rudeness. What happened to Takashi was traumatizing  and he needed time  to do whatever he needed to in order to get over  it. In some way,  Takashi's hemophobia was Sayano's fault. If Sayano had  kept the ticket  to the Gala instead of Takashi, the boy wouldn't be  cold person he was  today. Maybe there was more to this problem Sayano  wasn't seeing, but  she wasn't entirely sure. However Sayano did know  that whatever was  haunting Takashi was eating away at her brother's  core and foundation,  and knowing this broke her heart everyday.

Tsughi  watched Sayano  uneasily make her rounds around the room while she  awaited her brother.  The Magistrate's eyes carefully followed Sayano's  movements, not missing a single beat.
"If   you're worried about Takashi's stability, I can assure you that-"   Tsughi had started to say before she was cut off by an angry Sayano.

"You're wrong and my brother isn't ready yet?!" Sayano hissed violently. Tsughi looked at the girl completely unamused at her outburst. Slowly but firmly, Tsughi placed one outstretched arm across her desk as she used it as support to lift herself from her chair. What came up next was her head and along with that, her gaze. Sayano started to fidget a bit as the silence in the room began to linger even more. Worse than having her girlfriend go silent was having to deal with her gaze. Magistrate Kawahara's glare was enough to make even the most disciplined shinobi squirm. Rumor had it that she even scared the Mizukage Shiro Terumi from the dinner table . "Well aren't you going to admit-" Sayano said breaking the silence before having Tsughi reciprocate the rudeness she displayed earlier,

"That you're still a child? Yes-"

"Hey now, I-"

"Silence when I'm speaking Sayano," Tsughi snipped "I'll..." Tsughi paused before attending to a noise, "We'll have to finish this talk later...and we will finish this talk later. Now get yourself together, Asami and Takashi are here.". Not long after their little scuffle, Takashi and Asami walked into Magistrate Kawahara's office. Sayano tensed up when she saw Takashi, but relaxed her muscles when he was the one who approached her for a hug. Although it was true that Takashi was a tad colder, maybe even a lot colder, he was still capable of showing affection for those he cares about when it was necessary. In fact, he was _very_ good at showing Asami the up most affection. When the Konohagakure shinobi were done greeting each other, the 3 summoned ninja lined up along the couch facing Magistrate Kawahara for their briefing.

"Good Morning to you all, I'm so glad you are all able to participate on this mission. It would have been nice to have a sensor on this mission, but the one I requested seemed booked at the time. Hopefully he reconsiders..." Magistrate Kawahara stated trailing off towards the end before starting again with new vigor, "No matter. Returning to the subject, the classification of your mission is S." Sayano's eyes widened initially in shock, but a big grin started to creep around and behind her ears.
"S huh? What are we doing, killing someone?" the girl said jokingly. Takashi shot a glance over to Sayano in attempt to say quit it, but the girl ignored him. Wanting to keep the meeting going at its current pace, Asami bit the bait Magistrate Kawahara left.
"What is it that you are requesting us to do actually?" she asked. Tsughi turned her head in the girl's direction and smirked before giving a small chuckle.
"I want you all to infiltrate the Church of Jashin.". Immediately upon hearing their task, the shinobi fell silent. However, the Uchiha was the first to speak.

"What about the agreement to the Daimyos?"

"Excellent question, but that was a pact made between the Daimyo and the Kage. Despite me being _quite_ the capable ninja myself, I don't satisfy the needs of having the said title. Therefore I'm freely to move how I please. Hokage Rakiyo-Sama trusts my judgments and allows me to do as I please. It's really no wonder why we have so many stable relations." Tsughi said without trying to sound a tad bit humble. Her demeanor quickly changed to that of a more serious tone as she approached the shinobi and patted them on the shoulders. "There is a reason why you all were selected. I believe you to all be competent shinobi, please don't prove to me otherwise." Tsughi continued to warn the triad. Once again, a silence fell upon the group. This time, Takashi was the one to speak up,

"That's great Magistrate Kawahara, but why are you having us do this?" Takashi asked narrowing his eyes. "The church has done nothing but good and is considered neutral ground for all sides...do you think they have an ulterior motive?". Tsughi smiled at Takashi's observation. He had gotten sharper over the years, not quite as insightful as Sayano or Ren, but better.

"Yes, that's what I would like you to find out. You all depart immediately, now leave my office."

When the triad left the office, Tsughi started to rub her hands together eagerly and soon placed them behind her back as she turned to look out the window of her high rise office. "Just what are you up to Pope hmm? Well I'll know sure enough, your secrets aren't safe from me."​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey. To be honest, I kind of forgot about you. It's not because I didn't have anything to write about, but because I never had time. Day in and day out it was the same training over and over again, and I was exhausted by the time I got home. Aurora has stopped training me as of two days ago. She really meant six months when she said it, as she stopped on the day of. I've almost perfected my technique, but it's still going to take me a while, but I'm glad I had all that time with Aurora, it really helped me.

Sorry, this isn't even close to why I'm writing in you. Truth is, yesterday was the first day since, well, before all of that when I went on my first date with Raiken. We've been so busy that we haven't been able to give time to each other. Now it is different, since yesterday was the first day I was off from training we decided to go out. Seeing Raiken again was like a breath of fresh air; we saw each other a few times, especially when I was in the hospital for that first week, but we hadn't been romantic for so long; it honestly pushed me, and I don't know…I wonder if it's because of all the training I did or what happened at the Nakano Manor, but I no longer felt any reservations. I felt safe, and ready. Well, that's enough, I'll actually explain what happened.​
------------------------------​
It was a strange way of meeting, we hadn't talked for at least a few months due to how insanely busy we both had been, but we said we weren't separating emotionally. Just the other day I was left a note at my door that asked me to be at dinner here; the letter was unsigned but at the time I instantly knew it had been Raiken who wrote that letter. He bought us reservations and ended the message with "Don't be late". I was too giddy but I needed to rest after my day with Aurora, which unfortunately I stayed up the entire night. I felt like I was going to die the next day and in retrospect I shouldn't have done that, but oh well, the past is in the past.

The big day finally came around and in that morning I immediately rushed to Cho Cho's. I normally didn't buy fancy dresses but this was going to be a special occasion, I was going to see Raiken for the first time in months. Something stuck out to me almost immediately, it had been a beautiful red dress with gold lining; I didn't think that it'd be something Edie would wear but it definitely fit my style. I purchased it and ran back home, first to take a shower, then put the dress on, and finally do my hair. 

I went with a different style for my hair this time, I balled it up at the back of my hair, and instead of tying it with a hair tie I used a long hair stick to keep it all together. It made me look a little classier and formal too, so that was bonus points. I wore saturated red heels, that way they wouldn't distract from the dress but match it at the same time. 

I made my way to the restaurant way too early, but I didn't mind. As soon as our table was ready I made my way and sat by myself for a little. I was left to my own thoughts, wondering when he'd show up, or even if he'd show up. I didn't know for a fact that it was him who gave me that letter, but I jumped at the chance and assumed it would be. Whatever the case may be I only had a little while left until I knew for sure.​
*Spoiler*: __ 




​



It wasn't long until I had heard large footsteps in the nearly empty restaurant. The anticipation grew inside of me, but I decided to just sit there and wait, with my hand nearly touching my face. As the man walked to the other side of the table I noticed his attire was fancier than I would have expected. He was wearing a collared shirt and smooth black pants, something I didn't envision Raiken every wearing. It wasn't necessarily a suit and a tie, but even this was pushing it. I simply smiled at him, seeing as he hadn't changed at all in the past months.

It had been the first time Raiken had seen me in a while, and there were two things I caught him gazing at; the first had been the scar over my left eye lid, but more so than that, he was staring at my blonde hair with pink ends. I had told him multiple times that my orange hair color hadn't been accurate, but it seemed as if he didn't really imagine how I truly looked like with my blonde hair. I had recently cut off what was left of my orange dyed hair about half a month prior to this date, and I felt lucky that my true hair color showed up in time for this date.

"Kirisaki?"

"Yes, it's me Raiken."

Those were the first words we uttered to each other. I wasn't sure why, but he still seemed amazed at my blonde hair; maybe he was more into this color or something but thinking back it is a little weird. He was the first one to speak up.

"How have you been? I mean, how did everything go with that girl?"

It was clear he knew the exact date when my training would be finished, otherwise he wouldn't have set this up for tonight. I don't know what I was expecting him to say at the time, but looking back that was a good way how to start things off. It got us into knowing what the two of us had been through for the past few months of separation.

"It's training, you know? It went well though, I'm…pleased with the results. How did things go with- "

"I'd rather not talk about it."

His dismissive statement put a damper on my mood initially, but I'm sort of glad he didn't continue. Whatever he said may have just been not appropriate for a reunion date. We stayed quiet for another minute before he peered back at me, almost like he was needing to ask this.

"So…I don't know how to put this…Have you adjusted to, you know, seeing with only -"

"Yes. Training actually allowed me to get better with my hand eye coordination. No worries, I no longer walk into walls that are on my left."

He laughed for a moment but I simply chuckled. While I did mean it as comic relief it was actually true. I kept running into things the first month or so I was up and walking, so that was a bit of a hurdle to get across. I've coped with it now though. Anyways where was I…that's right, we were sitting there for a while, just talking back and forth; while we had been given water thirty minutes had passed and we hadn't even taken a look at our menus. I only ordered a salad while Raiken ordered a plate of fish, and he also ordered a glass of wine for us to share. I'll be honest, I'm not big on alcohol, but it was the first time I've seen Raiken in a long time and he just recently turned twenty, so I figured why not. We rose our glasses and drank merrily. 

That entire night was a blur, but let me fast-forward a bit. After we finished eating and he paid the bill, I asked Raiken if he wanted to go out for a walk with me and meet me at my room. Of course he had accepted so we just walked under the brisk moonlight. It was peaceful and quiet but I wouldn't have it any other way. The walk wasn't too far from the hotel and as soon as we entered the lobby I turned to him:

"Hey, if you don't mind, can you wait down here for two minutes? I'll go to my room and have the elevator send right back down for you; I just need to get ready."

Raiken looked curious but didn't bother asking me why. He simply shrugged his shoulders and stood back, which had told me everything I needed to know. I pushed the elevator button and made my way inside, scaling the fifty plus story building. As soon as the doors opened for my floor I pressed the button for the first floor and hopped out, scurrying to my room. Unlocking the door I made my way inside and threw my dress and heels off, taking out the hair stick so my hair would be free. I quickly threw on my black pajama top and shorts, and almost on que Raiken knocked on the door asking:

"May I come in?"

"Yes you may."

I replied swiftly. I remember my shock when I saw he had unbuttoned his shirt already, but it was to be expected; I knew Raiken didn't like wearing shirts like this and it probably was a bit too uncomfortable. Not that I was complaining. I was sitting on the ground next to a small table near by bed, with a tea kettle and some tea in a cup. He looked confused as he asked me:

"So, are we having a tea party?"

"No, I'm the only one having tea; you don't like tea, remember?"​
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 17, 2015)

I remember I had playfully stuck my tongue out as he rubbed the back of his head, almost in unison. It was strange but he complied with complaint and sat down across from me. He looked confused as if he didn't know what to do. I giggled before taking a sip of my tea. I could tell his confusion was angering him, so eventually he just came out and asked me:

"What are we doing here? Really?"

"I just want to talk."

"Talk? About what?"

"I don't know, what's the first thing that comes to your mind?"

"Your blonde hair; it looks really good on you."

"Is that so?"

His hesitation made me worried, I wasn't sure if he was going through something in his head or debating, but it was pretty clear he was conflicted on his next statement. 

"Why didn't you let me heal your eye? I could easily give you a little of my blood and it would have been back as new. Now that it has fully healed, albeit improperly, it's gone for good?"

"You still feel bad about my eye? It's honestly no big deal. Besides, with this now we match."

"If you put it that way then I guess I'm flattered."

Silence ensued between the both of us, but looking back I know it was clear what I had actually wanted to talk about. I felt a little nervousness but I felt it was just best to come out and say it.

"Raiken, I'm ready."

"What are you talking about."

"You know what I'm talking about."

Raiken was about to open his mouth but shut it before any noises came out. He kept a stern look on his face, not exactly pleased with what I had said:

"Kirisaki, I don't want you to force yourself, but if you say you're ready then you can't take it back."

"I'm not going to, I know I'm ready now."

I know it took me a while to work it up, but I finally felt content with myself, brave enough to go this next step. Maybe it's all that has happened in the past seven months, but I think added up it really pushed me. I remember it being odd at first because we were across from one another, just looking into each others eyes; I took the initiative and stood up, walking calmly over to him. He basically sprung up, grabbing me from behind me neck and embracing me in a passionate kiss.

I'm going to fast forward again because I don't really want to write what happened down, that will forever be ingrained into my mind. It was a mixture of pain and pleasure, and act full of passion that I didn't even imagine. It was a cold night so by the time we were done and cleaned up Raiken had helped me put my old pajama's back on. The two of us went under the covers, but as soon as had uttered "Goodnight" he had alright been out like a light. It just shows how tired he was too. Well, it wasn't long until I fell asleep either.​
*Spoiler*: __ 




​


------------------------

That was just yesterday but it felt like forever ago. In retrospect I feel like I was worrying for nothing, but in an essence, it was good that I waited this long. Being away for so long, and having our first time be just after we reunited was actually proving in my book. If he were only in this relationship for sex then there is no way he would have committed with me for all this time, not even seeing me for months on end, on the off chance that I would agree to have sex with him. I also felt this was just the perfect timing, and I'm glad Raiken's back in my life in some way. I just hope that these little stories, ones that fill my life with happiness or accomplishment, don't end anytime soon.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2015)

_
The Game God's Play
Doughnut Hole_​

Kei wasn?t new to the dirty life that was Fuzenkagure underground, she knew it all too well when she first started to work for Yomi. The people, the crime, and how the clan turned a blind eye towards it all as long as the appropriate amount was paid to them. Kei knew, but she never wanted Kyo to know she knew, there was something about him finding out that crushed her heart. What would he think? A small weak smile formed on her face as she thought about one day bowing to him, and offering price for overlooking her work. 

If this was a breach of trust then so be it, she had to do it, because the thought of him finding out tore through her head. She felt like a woman who was running at night to the arms of another man, but that in itself was a joke. 

You and him, aren?t together though?.So it?s not a breach of trust, nor anything you compared it to.​
Kei looked over her shoulders and saw Lucius looking back at her. Kei felt as though he took a knife that was already in her heart, and pushed it deeper.

_I won?t interfere with your feelings for that mutt, but I won?t stand by idly and watch an opportunity like this pass because of some measly unrequited love.
_​
Kei felt her lips press into a tight line as she turned back to Rose, ?Is that all? Just being an overseer?? Kei asked simply, that wasn?t enough for her, to betray Kyo.

_It isn?t betrayal?._​
_Though why did it feel like it?_​
Rose shook her head, ?The village needs us as well, the Rule of Roses will act as an overseer, and thus whatever we do will be for the benefit for the village and the clan that leads us.?

?Many of the people who do our type of work appreciate the clan in some way, and if they don?t like the clan, then it?s the village. And what has happened?..?​
Rose clenched her fist before staring down Kei, ?If it comes to the idea of war, then wouldn?t it be great if we all had someone we are rooting for. Imagine us as sponsors, we benefit, and our team benefits.?

?That is if we win.? Kei countered, she didn?t like the thought of war, but sooner or later the people will start asking for heads, when that time comes someone will have to respond. Either way, the tension in the village to anyone not originally from Black or Fuzen is high. 

_?We will win?.?_​
Rose was clear almost as if Kei had asked her a stupid question, though her face was serious and stern, and Kei knew she was talking to a woman that thought this through. Every inch and detail she probably went over, Kei couldn?t fight with that type of face, so she just closed her eyes and smiled. Confidence was appreciated sometimes especially in the work place.

?Though why me?? Kei asked as she looked at Rose, ?I?m not anything special.?

_Master?.Don?t talk so lowly about yourself!_​
Lucius complained to her mentally but she ignored it, because it was true. She didn?t have a gang of her own, and she was Yomi?s student. She wasn?t like Luz nor was she was anything close to Jewel, she still had a lot of growing to do, and she didn?t think she could help lead something so ambitious. 

?You are?.The Siren of the battlefield, even if you don?t know it, you have become very popular Kei, especially among the people.? Rose nodded her head, ?You still be taught, but I believe your presence will have people to join us.?

?Even as we speak people are banning together and joining our cause to help Fuzen from the shadows, come rain or shine, it?s not just the clan?s village. It?s ours as well.?​
?And anyone that raises their hands against Fuzen?.Raise their hands against all of us!?​


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2015)

_
The Game God's Play
Doughnut Hole_​
The night sky in Fuzen was filled to the brim with stars and constellation that Kei hasn?t seen before. Maybe it was because before the attack, Fuzen had many streetlight, but now, it was only a few. So the stars lit up the night sky instead of the lamps. Though as Kei walked down the street, her arms behind her back, she was in deep thought. Rose had another meeting, but she wanted to hear Kei?s answer a bit later. Yomi and Lucius had made their statements of just saying yes, not only was it a great opportunity to learn from someone new.  It was power?.Power to change fates?.Power?

_*Raw strength?.*_​
?The power you lack Master.? Lucius appeared behind her, as she walked down the streets, the paved roads were disheartening to the young shrine maiden. The thoughts of when she walked down the streets when she was younger, broken and filled with cracks. As she looked down, there wasn?t a single crack, or dried up piece of gum. It was perfect. ?You should have said yes.?

Kei stopped a bit as she looked across the streets,* ??.Lucius?.?*

Lucius stopped in his tracks before Kei looked over her shoulders, her eyes were cold despite the warm golden color they were, and Lucius smiled as he took a step back and bowed his head a bit.  She looked at him for a minute before turning her head back to where she was looking, her hands behind her back as she made big steps almost like a child. Each of them bigger than the next, till it almost look like she was skipping down the street. 

?If I do it, Kyo will be upset with me.? Kei finally said as she skipped, ?My parents wouldn?t be happy either??

?That can?t be helped master, everything has a negative consequence even if you don?t mean for it to happen.?​
Kei stopped skipping and looked down at the ground, ?I want to become strong Lucius.?

?I want to be able to protect my village, my family, and him. I want to protect the place and the people I care for...? ​
She looked behind her shoulders once more and smiled sweetly, ?That what I thought after she left....?

?But?.I thought about something else when I was in there, did you catch it??​
Lucius smiled, ?Of course, I feel you _*desires*_ master.?

What she wanted, more than anything else is to be strong, and so to be strong she had to do things that she didn?t? want to do. Even if it meant becoming someone disgusting, then if it was the power to protect the people she loved. That only means that she?ll add another section to her personality. She was going to say yes to Rose, but not for the sake that originally Rose hoped for. Although, it was a good reason to join that group, the Rule of Roses. 

?She shouldn?t have told me that.? Kei pressed her fingers on her lips, ?It?s a true shame that people will put their trust in someone so easily??

Lucius couldn?t help but hold back a stupid grin as he looked at his master.
?Lucius, the village needs a leader.?

Lucius shook his head, ?No my master, they need a queen?.?

Kei smile morphed into a Cheshire cat grin?.

_?Of course they do.?_​
_*[The Game God's Play/ Doughnut Hole/ End]*_​


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2015)

_
When God's Play
The Dog and The Bird_​
The Atoka Clan, a small clan that has sworn fealty to the Fenikkusu clan. Though in their eyes, they pledged their loyalty to Kyo?s mother, and in so once she falls. Then they don?t see any reason of staying. Why follow a fallen leader is their mentality, but it was probably a cowards way of backing support. They didn?t want to be under such a losing side, as Kyo waited in the meeting room of the Atoka clan, he took deep breaths. No, if he thought they were on the losing side, then how could he face his village with that type of mentality?

He was a leader now?.

That type of thinking?.​
*Wasn?t allowed?*​
?Lord Noya has arrived.? Their family maid introduced, and soon an older man accompanied by a young woman, his daughter had arrived in. Noya looked down at Kyo as he entered the room, as they sat on the floor with the pillows underneath them. An old style way of meeting that dated back for years, it was hard on the legs, but as Kyo looked at the old man, the pain of his legs were the last thing on his mind. 

Noya sat down as his daughter sat beside him, pouring up some sake for the both of them. 

_?Kyo Minami, what do I have a pleasure of this visit?? _He asked simply, but as he brought the sake to his lips he looked down at Kyo and then looked behind him, _?A family a trip at this time seem unwise at this point.?_

Kyo smiled simply as he drunk the sip of the sake, the burning of his throat was a welcoming feeling as he causally drunk. As he placed his cup down he looked behind him, and Keisuke and Kou were behind him. Respectful as they sat and had an air of responsibility around them, Kyo smiled as he looked at Noya.

?My clan business is never done.? Kyo smiled, ?And so, I need them with me. They are a part of my council, and my family. Wherever I go, they follow.?

_?So this is a business meeting??​_
Kyo couldn?t help but smile, a crooked smile that made Noya frown as the younger boy looked as cocky as hell. It was a certain level of courtesy that could be seen by body language, the way a person sits, the way their eyes met, and the overall appearance of the person. Though as Noya looked at Kyo, it was almost like Kyo was looking like he was a joke.

?Of course, why in the hell would I even stumble on this _*crappy clan*_, to pass time??​
Noya spat out of his sake as he jumped up, Kyo chuckled, ?Can?t hold your alcohol old man? Maybe it?s time for to retire.?

_*?HOW DARE YOU SPEAK TO ME LIKE THAT?! WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE?!?*_ Noya jumped up as his daughter jumped back, Noya cup went flying as the old man went red with anger, but as he did. Keisuke smiled at the old man. 

*?THE friend WHO PROTECTS YOUR GOD DAMN CLAN!? *Kyo countered, his eyes widen as his red eyes glowed as he looked up at Noya, ?Or did you forget?.I heard old farts forget shit, but I didn?t think it was it this bad??

Kyo body began to relax as he looked at the old man breathing heavily and his face rivaling the red in Kyo?s hair. Though the young prince wasn?t even fazed by it, it was almost as if he was having fun. Kyo picked up his cup and leaned over to the Noya?s daughter. She looked at him as he ushered her to pour him another cup of sake.

?Drinking with beautiful women is my kryptonite, so may you please pour me another?? He asked, ?You?ve always looked beautiful, Harmonia.?

Harmonia was a young woman, probably only a few years older than Kyo, but the way she carried herself was almost a shy reserved woman. Though as she looked at Kyo and his warm smiled, her eyes looked up to her father, who shot her a deadly glare. Kyo watched as she back away, causing him to groan silently a bit in disappointment and pour up his own drink. He looked at Noya?.

?You should sit.? Kyo said before sipping the cup, ?I heard you had a recent hip surgery.?

?Or do you want to know why I?ve graced your presence that bad??​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 18, 2015)

[- N E W D A Y Code - ]
-Beach Queens (Act I)-
<"Some Things Just Never Change">

Two and a half years

Two and a half years have passed since that dreadful mission in the underground world. Since then there has been a hit list she has been trying complete through her adventures. Such was training and improving on her work and battle ability. Such was delving deeper into the rigorous history of Silent Honors. Such was trying to survive under the heat of the public, and such was....

Quenser,

Aiming to track and put down Quenser was a task far more difficult than she could have imagined. When a trail rarely came, Riokou would find out that scoundrel would slip past her fingers. Every chance was a million dollar prize going to waste. Quenser betrayed her and their dead squad members. Quenser dropped a weight of guilt on her from failing to prevent the next catastrophe. And most of all, Quenser brought dishonor to her name.

The years were frustrating but they had their benefit. As even when he slipped by, Riokou found their distance closing with every lap. It was only a matter of time before she could get her hands on that rat once and for all. 

Now, she found herself on a large high class ship. This wasn't some trip to a vacation. despite their destination. With a bag slung over her shoulder, Riokou rested her lower back against the deck's walls.  

"After all those years of running around in sweat and blood, you're finally up to enjoy yourself, eh Riokou?"

Yubel, the vile spirit, only seen by Riokou's eyes, conversed like always with her young delicious customer and partner. The kunoichi turned her vision for a simple side glance at the devious smile inches away from her face. 

"You know very well I'm not one for games, Yubel. This mission could be a pretty dangerous one itself,"

She spoke in a monotonous voice, being her hard self like always.

"But that isn't the only object of interest correct?"

"Correct,"

Riokou nodded and remembered the list of those who would accompany her on this 'trip'. A trip to Sekirei Island to be exact, an island unphased by the world's seasons constantly stayed summer. More importantly, it contained a life of it's own and caused supernatural phenomenon of it's own will. To gain the the source for that life, certain competitions needed to be competed between two teams.

That's right, teams. Despite how she liked it, Riokou would be placed on a team in order complete this mission. That brought back to light the exact people that would accompany her;

"Kirisaki Shinko and Edie Nanako, even with so many people in the world, I should have known I would have crossed paths with them eventually,"

She commented not to Yubel, but to herself, who stood alone on the rough ship deck. The early morning mist finally setting out while she waited patiently for the other passengers. 

"As expected you arrived incredibly early before everyone else. You're still reminiscent of that overly serious girl you once were, Riokou-chan,"​


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2015)

_
When God's Play
The Dog and The Bird_​
Noya didn?t move and Kyo just simply sipped at his sake, and when he was done with his third cup he looked at Noya. He didn?t dare to fight that comment, the Atoka clan was only here because the Fenikkusu clan were generous and took them in. Protected them from enemies and allowed them to grow in the towns outside of Fuzenkagure. Though as Kyo looked at Noya, he was reminded that his clan was too kind, and they needed to be reminded that even at their weakest. That you should never cross a bird of prey. Kyo leaned up as he ran his hands through his hair.

?I never really liked sake, I only drink it when it is called for or it?s offered.? Kyo looked at Harmonia, ?How about you? When did you start drinking??

Harmonia didn?t know what to say but she constantly looked at her father, ?I asked you the question, not your dad. When did you start??

_?Don?t answer that Harmonia! They are about to leave!?_ Noya interjected, but Kyo frowned as he looked back up at the Noya who stood over them.

?I don?t remember saying that.? Kyo said to Noya, before turning his attention back to Harmonia, ?Are you scared? Forgive me, here, would you like me to pour you a drink??

Kyo took the bottle and poured up some in his cup before ushering it over to Harmonia, ?Here you go, it?ll relax you. Nice and warm.?

Though as soon as he ushered it over to him, Noya slapped it out of Kyo?s hand and the cup with its content spilled all over the floor, hit the way with enough force that the cup smashed. Kyo looked at his hand and it was red, almost a look of disbelief could be seen as he shook the slight pain in his hand. 

_?I don?t know who you think you are, but in my house! You show me the respect I deserve!? _Noya countered, _?Now you either tell me why you are here? Or you get the hell out of here!?_

Kyo sighed as he looked at Noya, ?The recent activities of the Atoka Clan have been looked over, because you are new and you don?t know anything about respect or pay what you owe.?

?We looked over it as you tried to muzzle in on Fuzenkagure after the invasion, I looked over you trying to dirty my name, and I looked over the small bites you been trying to get out of us.?​
?But you have proved to us, and that the Atoka clan despite what we have given them bite the hand that provides them the food they eat.? Kyo shook his head and ushered with his right hand, Kou reached behind her and passed Kyo a sheet of paper. It was old and yellow, but anyone that was into old clan history knew what it was. Kyo placed the paper in front of him and Noya looked down at it.

?I am willing to overlook the blatant disrespect that you offered us, if you are willing to accept the new agreement. Consider it an all or nothing.?​
Noya picked up the piece of paper?.

?You hear by swear complete loyalty to us, it?s a Phoenix promise, if you sign, we will overlook all past injustice.? Kou looked up at Noya, ?In exchange, we?ll gain your complete loyalty to our clan and to our lord Kyo.?

Keisuke looked at Noya as Kou was finished with her part, ?We can?t break this promise and you can?t break it either once you sign it with blood.?

_*?AND IF I DON?T SIGN?!?*_​
Kyo sighed as he looked up at Noya, and almost instantly Kyo grinned?.

?I?ll destroy your fucking clan right here and right now?..? Kyo smiled before shaking his head and looking up at Noya with his red fire gaze.

?Though who will ever miss garbage clan like this? Hell, it?s been very hard not to puke at the mere scent I was hit with when I first came in here.?

_*?WHO IN THE HELL WOULD SIGN THAT?! LOYAL TO YOUR FAMILY?! PLEASE! YOU ARE JUST CLINGING TO RELVANCY!?*_​
It was almost as quick as a blink, but Kyo released a fire blast so strong that Nayo went flying through the wall.

_?I was really hoping you?ll say that.?_​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 18, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*The Screwier of The Rich Daughter*

Coming back to Fuzengakure so soon after doing the dirty deed to it wasn?t exactly in my list of immediate plans. One never comes back almost directly after climaxing all over the face of a poor unsuspecting person, it just wasn?t right. It could make a person seem like you had no type of morals about yourself or respect for the poor sap it happened to. Then again if you had any of the latter to begin with, then you probably wouldn?t have done it in the first place. Well, regardless of my own personal feelings on the matter, here I was and just as Yuuko, Zell and I stepped off the train to split up, my silver haired brethren made eye contact with me. 

Seemed like there was something he wanted, so I feel back just a little bit as he came closer and began to speak just a smudge out of earshot of our female compatriot. He spoke a little softly in order to not arouse Yuuko, but the gist of what he was mentioning is that he thought I should probably be the organizer, the one to make our actions synch together, of the com link between us because of my superior eyes. I felt the need to blurt out ?No shit? and a bunch of other stuff about why I should be the one with the clot in the group though I just nodded in agreement with an exaggerated ?Uh huh? after each one of his points.  

?Can I hold down the fort? Where, uhhh, exactly do you need to be going?? Zell kind of gave a half-assed grin that was one part he really didn?t want to tell me and another part I?m kind of sheepish about what it is going to do. I could see right through him like a thin curtain in those naughty movies that lead into the teenage girls bedrooms. It was kind of like whenever my birthday came around and Masami would run off with Minori-obasan. Whenever I asked where she vanished to, or where she needed to go, I?d get the same glance.

Eh, whatever. Must be important. I?ll ask him about it later when I start going in on him about the whole mother stalking story. Just priceless. 

?Zell, go ahead and do whatever or whoever it is you need to do.? I smacked him on the back, He had my support. ?You have my full support. Including the search for the rich daughter screwier, there?s something I need to look into myself.? I gave him one final pat on the back as I can began to walk past him, calling out Yuuko?s name as I did to get her attention to slow down so I could catch up to her. Damn girl was pretty brisk to just be walking.  

?Honey.? I began while grabbing her hand. The questionable ?what the hell is up with you?? glance she gave me was pretty funny as I held the middle of her palm with one hand equal to her chest levels. ?Yuuko? How about Yuu? May I call you Yuu? Hah, get it? You and Yuu? Terrible joke that is by the way, but I digress.? I instantly dropped her hand and folded my arms. That entire ramble and the whole hand thing was just being a way to make sure I had her undivided attention. 

?You already know about the whole Iwagakure and Fuzengakure thing, which means there isn?t a point to go into any deep explanation, yet I want you to be really careful walking through here, got me?? I was a worrier, at least that?s what I?ve always been told and it honestly wouldn?t sit right with me if she got hurt in any kind of way for something she wasn?t even a part of. 

?Fuzengakure?s ass is filled with broken glass while sitting on a pile of sodium chloride. They?re pretty heated right now. And because of that I feel the need to mention that I?ve been here more times than Zell or you have probably changed underwear.? You?d think it would be hyperbole though the joke is on you. It?s pretty damn true. 

?With that being the case how about you and Zell take the search on ground, while I take to the rooftops. I can coordinate you both through the streets and probably have you avoid some hot spots as well. How?s that sound Yuu?? 



​


----------



## Hero (Jan 18, 2015)

_*The Falls Have*_

_ *(Part One)*_











The Fuzenkagure shinobi were currently in the heat of battle on one of Konohagakure's training fields. With all the updates that happened to the City Dancing in the Leaves, they got rid of the old training grounds in the process. In some, the training grounds were ancient and something exciting needed to be put in it's place to go with the times. Now standing where the training grounds used to be is a massive building that serves as the city's recreational center. It is here in this very recreation center that many shinobi train and where Takashi and Sayano were training right now. These new training fields were a major improvement over the old training fields, because the rec contained different training fields with different environments. If wanted wanted to, a shinobi could rent an empty room and change the environment as they pleased during the training session. The terrain ranged from arid dry deserts to mountainous paths to damp forest and caves to even fields of just massive bodies of water. In total there were over 200+ fields and all were of considerably size. To make room for this massive project, half of the Forest of Death had to be cut down. However it was all worth it in the end because Konohagakure's ninja force has never looked stronger.

On the lake field is where Takashi' and Sayano's grueling battle was taking place. The siblings had been fighting for a solid 15 minutes and a large crowd had gathered at that point. They gained a lot of onlookers not only because they were both competent battlers, but also because of the way that they fought. Typically ninjas spared with nonlethal attacks, however, the Fuzenkagure shinobi were both unleashing everything in their arsenal upon each other. Ever since they day he almost died, Takashi picked up the belief that training should simulate the real thing as closely as possible. Initially his older sister was opposed to this method of training, but if it was going to make Takashi better and reclaim his old self, she was all for it. Despite being a chuunin for 2.5 years now, Takashi who was still a genin, held his ground against the kunoichi. 

Pushing himself off the lake surface, Takashi launched himself in the air to come down hard with his heel in attempt to connect to Sayano's head. Immediately the girl crouched so Takashi's planned attack fell shot leaving him slightly open. With the opportunity to attack, Sayano grabbed the boy's shirt and flipped him over her head, leaving him to fall on his back in the water. Drawing her sword, Sayano attempted to slash the boy when he was still lying on the ground, but he rolled out of the way. Once again, Takashi lept into the air, this time performing a roundhouse kick. The bottom of the young man's foot connected with Sayano's sword, with the force of the impact slighly pushing the girl back across the water. Takashi wasn't done with his assault justyet and pushed off Sayano's sword into a cartwheel  to come back down on his sister with a heel drop. Not falling for the same move twice, Sayano effortlessly blocked the boy again. "If you want to win, you're going to have to do better than that!" the older sibling taunted. Takashi scoffed at Sayano's remarks and decided to separate the distance between the two ninja. Sayano was secretly relieved that the boy decided to leave close quarter combat because she was started to get tired despite only fighting for a measly amount of time. Takashi also picked up on Sayano's pitiful exhaustion as well and was grinning because all was going according to plan. 

"And if you want to win, you should probably get into shape." Takashi said slyly. Sayano's eyes widened initially in surprise, but it quickly turned into a scowl as she cursed her younger brother. In the 2.5 years that Takashi spent not taking missions, he trained relentlessly in medical ninjutsu. He was essentially a God in human anatomy and could tell from a single glance if a shinobi had any broken bones or disease without even running any tests. In this instance, Takashi was able to tell that his elder was approaching her limit. Normally Sayano would last a tad longer in a fight, but this time around, she was trying something different. Attached on her back, her feet, her wrists, and even her bra, were weights and they totaled up to 50 extra pounds. Sayano wanted to improve her endurance and Tsughi said this method would be helpful in conditioning her. It was definitely helping because her body burned all over and her lungs felt like they were failing. What Sayano needed was to buy herself some time and she had the perfect jutsu for that.

"Transparent Prism Cover!" Sayano shouted standing up straight. Slowly starting from the tip of her head, the kunoichi started to disappear. Before her mouth disappeared, Takashi caught Sayano's sinister grin creeping across her face. She planned to wrap up this fight by smartly. It was clear that Sayano couldn't keep the pace while visible to the eye or sensors and relied on her invisibility to allow her to continue fighting and to rest. Feeling the fight starting to escalate, Takashi started to bite his thumb to draw blood, but stopped short of making himself bleed. He simply could not make himself do it. The memories started to flow back into his mind and the young man's knees buckled. All Takashi could see was his blood scattered across the floor, not hesitating to leave his nearly lifeless frame as he struggled to breathe. It had been 2.5 years since Meiji, and Takashi still wasn't over what had occurred. His life was completely uprooted and ever since then, hemophobia has been a major block in the road for the boy. What was sadder was that he hadn't even seen Katsumi in the 2.5 years after awakening from his coma because the summoning of  his friend required that one thick special thing. The coma carried Takashi into a world where time and space seemed to vanish;  it was a dreamlike existence in which people, places, and situations  shifted as quickly as thoughts. He had a profound sense of being at a  crossroads, a turning point, somewhere between death and life. How horrible was it -- to feel nothing, and still get full credit for being alive.
​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 19, 2015)

*The Falls Have Eyes*

_?In the years that followed the zenith of the Fourth Great Ninja War, the immeasurable numbers of lives lost to all five great hidden villages left all the countries in dire straits. Far weaker than they had ever been through the annuals of time some, despite being saved from the Tree of Genesis, blamed the shinobi for the damage that scarred the land and massacred the lives of innocents who had nothing to do with the conflict at all. Such resentment, when left uncheck, festers deep within the soul of man which can lead them down the dark roads of depravity. In order to avenge the losses that, to them, were just as precious as or even more so than the world they themselves inhabit, these people banded together and sought the power of a legendary creature that was more myth than fact even back during that period over a century ago.

This legendary creature was a mighty serpent, the suzerain of water in which any and all bodies where his domain, unmatched and unchallenged.  And you see thanks to the power of those blessed by the Sage of Six Paths, parts of the landscape was changed and so these people, en masse,  secretly began to move under the mantle of the night sky toward a land that had before been erased from time. A place that while long forgotten, was never truly hidden, but hard to find. An untenanted land plunged into a mirthless sleep, a rainy bog that knew nothing but the indefinite howl of the waterfall that surrounded it. Quickly that made this place their new home and once settled, giving this land lost the respect that thought it deserved, in order to appease the creature sought, then pushed forward deep into the waterfall. 

Inside the lair of this creature each and every person who resided their performed a massive blood contract sealing and as they had hoped, ghastly yellow silted eyes peered through the darkness of the falls. Believing their sealing to have worked, the people ordered the beast to level the five great villages, but it refused. Those whose ire had flowed beyond that point of no returned sought to force and bend it to their will and in the process the serpent lashed out, slaughtering them all and submerging in a tidal wave, and thus it was given he name: 

*Deadman Land*."_

The surrounding area of the land was enveloped in a hazy overcast that darkened everything around it. A road had to be followed order to reach the village up ahead with the only signs of light being faint hue of flickering flames that cracked with every passing minute on the torches that lead down the gravel road. Soft crunching of the wet gravel was the only noise in an otherwise still silence that lingered in the air, yet with each step and the passing of torches, everything began to be drowned out by the growing rush of water. 












_?At least that?s what I?m lead to believe about the story. Whether that?s how it truly played out I can?t really be sure; however, what I do know is that the serpent in a legendary animal on par with those of the Sannin who has long since slept before that incident and after. The details are unimportant in that regard, but what is important is the power of that creature, more importantly I hear its scales make superb crafting materials." _

Before the entrance to the village stood a massive gate with double doors. Easily over ten feet tall and wide enough to let over a hundred people in a once. In minutes two people draped in hooded cloaks stand before the entry way. The shorter of the two individuals jerks his head backwards upon examining the door in its entirety. Even beginning to scratch the side of his head to show confusion at what he was seeing before him. 

?Rita didn?t say nothing about there being a gate here in her little fairytale.? He spoke slightly taken aback. Walking up to the door his hand reached to pull back on the handle only for to learn that it was locked, which didn?t exactly seem all that surprising as he hand began to caress his chin. ?I hear this place his haunted. Under normal circumstances I?d call complete bullshittery, if it wasn?t? for the fact she also had me chase a after a ghost pussy, but I can?t buy them constructing this door??well whatever.? He dismissed the entire thing with a wave before turning to his much taller companion.

?Would you mind?? And just like that his stationary companion began to move forward. 

_?They say the place is haunted, laughable, nonetheless such a phenomena of specters is possible. Chakra connects the worlds together and I believe Hisashi that you in particular may find this place to be of great interest to you in a couple of ways, though I think your biggest fascination is this little tidbit. My contacts tell me that your sister visited this place just a year after she left home.?_ 

Fragments of the gated blockade fly into the village and right after both doors become unhinged and fall with loud clap onto the wet soil. Nonchalantly the pair trample over the doors and set foot directly inside the desolate village. Homes still stood in dilapidated conditions inside the village. The roofs green with moss, some completely caved with streaks of black from mold as the dampness of the area set in years ago. 

?Pffft. Doors.? He joked while they began to travel in. ?Mizuki came here, huh? Well, this place just got ten times more interesting, so what do you say?? He asked turning to the person at his side. 

?Just like that jinchūriki, let us make this Leviathan our bitch.? 



​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 19, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Wow, it has been a pleasant few years for Fugetsu. Not only mentally, but physically too! Puberty has done wonders for the boy, because now he can finally hit on girls without them asking him if he needs help finding his mommy. Speaking of his mother, he wondered which of the two possibilities occurred. Did she die? Did she abandon him? Hell, she could've abandoned him and then died. Oh well, Fugetsu will never know, and didn't have the attention span to care. 

Wandering through some random town in the fire country, the black haired young adult searched for a bar. Why would Fugetsu be searching for a bar you might ask? Well he wanted to get drunk because life is a pointless, hollow, meaningless thing that leaves a void that can never be filled. Or maybe the shinobi actually did enjoy getting drunk once in a while? Either way, he was going to get wasted tonight. 

Entering the random bar in the random town in the land of fire, Fugetsu kept his hand in his pockets and kept a cool, and emotionless demeanor. After all, chicks don't dig the upbeat happy guys, they want the brooding men who treat them like shit. Isn't that right Naruto? The Senju has also grown his hair out a few inches. 

Bitches love hair. 

Sitting on a stool for what seemed like hours, the bar tender took forever to get to the green eyed young adult. When he was ready to ask for what he wanted, he noticed there was a cute girl a few stools away. This was his chance to impress! Playing it cool, he turned to the bartender."Hello, yes. I'd like one vodkas please." The teen smirked. "Extra alcohol." The old bartender raised an eyebrow, gave a confused yes, and then walked away. Fugetsu noticed that the cute girl giggled.

Nailed it.

"You're funny." The girl said sitting on the stool right next to him. Fugetsu noticed she smelled like vanilla. 

"Uhh thanks." He responded sheepishly as he rubbed the back of his head. It was usually this part in television shows where the token man-whore side character takes the woman home, beds her, and then talks about it to his friends as some sort of weekly gag. "So what's your name?"

"Fumiko." She replied, her voice filled with radiance. Fugetsu was in awe as he stared into her warm brown eyes that he could just get lost in. The girl had flawless olive skin, matched with luscious long wavy black hair. Truly she was an angel amongst garbage people.  He was so distracted by her beauty that he didn't notice that he hadn't replied. 

Then she placed her hand on his. "Are you okay?" She muttered, her eyes staring into his. 

"Y-Yeah." He replied, his face turning into a deep shade of red... And then the both of them leaned in. What a magical moment... Too bad it gets interrupted.

"Fumiko, what are you doing?" At the sound of the deep voice the girl quickly pulled away.

"Oh good, you're here. Then you can see this!" She then grabbed the back of Fugetsu' head, and pulled him into a long, intense kiss. It was the Senju who had to pull away when he couldn't breathe. "And now I got you back!" Fumiko pointed at the man who was presumably her boyfriend. "Oh, and don't you even think about hurting him Daiki!"

"Wait what? Why would I hurt him? You're the one cheating!" Unfortunately for Fumiko's boyfriend, Fugetsu didn't catch that last part. All he knew is that was her boyfriend, and that he totally just saw him making out with his girlfriend. Going on the defensive, the shinobi stood up, picked up his stool, and slammed it on Daiki's head. The effect was both the stool breaking into tiny pieces, and knocking Daiki unconscious as soon as the stool met his head. 

"D-Daiki!" The girl shrieked as she came to her boyfriends side holding him. "Daiki, are you okay!"

"I can't believe you did that! You had a boyfriend, and then you came onto me? You know cheating isn't good, right?" Fugetsu yelled, throwing his arms up in exasperation. 

The girls eyes watered. "I-I just wanted to get him back for cheating on me!" And then the tears poured.

"Oh." The anger subsided on Fugetsu's face. "Well then you're both terrible people, and deserve each other." And with that, the Senju left the bar.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
The Second Day
_____________________________

The blinding sun poked through the branches and leaves, illuminating the grassy dirt. The sound of a babbling broke filled the air, as any chirping birds had all but vacated for the season. A cool winter breeze gazed the surface, sending a sharp chill down my spine. I lazily brought my arm to cover my eyes from the blinding light, quickly realizing that I had passed out as I worked on my jutsu. The thought of it simply sapped all of my strength from me, but I knew I had to get up. With a heavy sigh I got to my feet and looked towards the village gate.

The clothes I had been wearing were fairly casual, . The most important piece of clothing I had probably been wearing was the Jashin pendant, one which lay cold against my skin. Luckily approaching the village, the village guards recognize me unlike before. Maybe I had made such a big commotion for so long that they finally remembered my face, but even with security tightening up, they let me walk by without even questioning me.

Of course that could be attributed to my Jashin status as well. As a member of the Jashin Church I've gotten a few perks you could say. If I'm official Church matters any village will usually let me in due to the overwhelming influence the Church holds. I can imagine why though, no matter what side you're on, you know you have an enemy somewhere; if you want to have better odds then you don't want to piss someone else off. With that said, I haven't been on much Church business, especially since I'm still considered new compared to many of the members. I don't mind though, the Church is just a stepping stone for me, I have greater sights ahead.

The village was as bustling and busy as ever, making me wonder why people got up so early in the morning just to go buy groceries. You had the rest of your day, you might as well rest with your friends or family for the time being until your day actually gets started. Look at me though, I'm one to talk. I've kept in contact with a few people, namely Raiken, Edie, and Taneda, but outside of them I don't have anyone I can call a friend, and I don't spend much time with them at that. 

Maybe it's because I've been slacking as a shinobi though. All I've been doing is training for a long time, sure I've been on a mission here and there but nothing substantial. Even though I hoped that I could further my training my technique hasn't advanced in the past six months; It might be worth getting back on the wagon at this point, as I don't even know if the technique could be taken any further. I have the rest of my life to become even stronger, but the people I care about are here right now; maybe I should stop training for the time being.

It was sort of hard for me to accept; to accept that all this time had been wasted, but honestly there was nothing that could be done. When I achieved the last upgrade I felt something, something that I didn't want to admit; it almost felt like I hit my limit. I pushed on though, but maybe that was wrong. Maybe I should have just stopped. In hindsight that looks more obvious but I probably would have repeated what I had done if I were in my own shoes. Not to say I'll just give up on advancing it, it's just something I can't do right now at my skill level.

The hotel stood tall amongst the other buildings surrounding it, just as it always did. The doors slid open for me and I welcome'd myself in, making my way towards the elevator. I had a sleeping sensation that told me Thalia would be at the top, but I had about fifty floors to find out. As the elevator scaled the near empty hotel it had me wondering, wondering if this was actually a real hotel before Thalia and the church took it over. It was a quickly forgotten thought as I reached the last floor.

As I had thought, Thalia was down the hall, leaning against her office door with a sweater, scarf, and a mug of what I assumed to be coffee. It was clear to me that she was neither a morning person nor a winter person. As the night owl made her way into her office she shot me a look that told me I should meet her. I normally didn't enjoy her office meetings but I figured I might as well entertain her for today. I made my way to the damning room, opening the door she had just recently closed.

"Did you need me for something?"

"No, I don't need you for anything. I do have a mission from the village for you, that's all."

Thalia's attitude, to be honest, was a little annoying. She hadn't ever been this short with me before, and while I was never a fan of one of her chats it always rubbed me the wrong way when she seemed annoyed of me. Maybe it's because I couldn't understand how that crazy mind of her worked but it was something that I didn't want to figure out. If her statement wasn't obvious enough her body language told the whole story; she wanted me out of there. I approached her, took the mission statement, and walked towards the door.

"You know, if you don't want me around then feel free to ask me to leave. I'll be happy to free myself from you."

She offered no response, but it was clear that she was a little frustrated. Over all though her mind seemed to be somewhere else, maybe the reason she was up so early (for a person like her) was because she had some matters she had to attend to. It was strange only because she ususally did everything once the moon shines bright in the sky, so I couldn't honestly guess as to where or what she's trying to do. Closing the door behind myself, I opened the mission statement and gave it a quick read:




> *Mission Title: *Beach Queens Mission
> *Rank:* B
> *Area:* Sekirei Island
> *Mission Description:* Even when it's winter, there's an Island  that constantly stays warm and even has a life of it's own! There's a  reason for this miracle, The Crimson Advocate Jewel, a treasure embedded  deep inside the island. Rumor has it that the jewel gives life to  anything it resides in. As you expect, I want this magnificent treasure  but here's the thing; the only way to snab this beauty is to compete by  the games created by the Island. So I'm selecting two teams of three for  these specific competitions. Of course the item goes to me, but the  winner(s) get a tone of cash! Interested? Good! Oh and by the way, it'll  be pretty hot and a lot of water. So make sure to bring your bathing  suit! This sounds fun, but it isn't all joy and games. This is not the  first time I've requested help for this task. So please have caution, I  don't want anymore blood spilled on that Island....




I was surprised that, as the message had went on, that one of my mission partners would be Edie. I didn't recognize the other name, but Edie had been someone I obviously was well acquainted with. She was a friend, probably my closest friend, and one that I hadn't seen for a little while due to a few complications. Regardless I was happy to see she too was back out in the open and doing missions, and that my first mission back would be with her. 

Of course the part that bothered me had been the apparent death reports on this island. Regardless of the reason, I was sure we'd be fine. I'd bring my gun and needle sword in case, and Edie is a strong combatant with regeneration; I don't know about this other person but I am positive that Edie and I can take out any opposition that we face. Then there was also another troublesome fact - a swim suit. It's not like I don't have swim suits, in fact it's quite the opposite, but it made me feel very vulnerable. Not only that, but it shows a light scar on my arm and stomach from previous battles, which don't look very flattering. Well, my eye doesn't either, so I shouldn't concern myself with looks. 

I grabbed the first swim suit I could find, which had been a blue with pink lining. I honestly didn't care about the style and it contrasted with my blonde hair while matching the pink ends, so it was fine. Regardless I kept on my current clothes, there's no reason to change until after I get there. After a quick brush of my teeth and combing my hair I decided I shouldn't waste any time, I pushed myself out the door and back down the elevator. 

It took a while to find the correct port, only because I had hardly been to any of them. Of course once I arrived to the correct one it had been obvious which ship was the correct one, seeing as it was the only one there. I guess the winter isn't a popular time to go sailing. I wondered if Edie had already arrived and was waiting, but there was no point in thinking about that. I walked up the ramp and arrived on the ships deck.
​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 19, 2015)

*愛高橋*

Ai Takahashi

The dimension Ai found herself in had been that of an empty plain. It was desolent, and unyeilding, it felt like nothing ever entered, or left this place.
It almost felt alive, but at the same time inanimate. While she was the only thing occupying the space Ai couldn't shake the eerie feeling that this 
dimension had it's own will, and bending her to it's every whim. Where it only had affected her mentally she could now feel something. 

It seemed as if there
was an invisible presence surrounding Ai, touching every fiber of her being with it's cold uncaring grip. It caused every hair on her body to stand straight
as if they were reacting on command from whatever this feeling was. It felt wrong, it felt like she was nothing more than something to amuse the darkness
that now was the only thing in sight, or rather obscurring her sight. She could barely see her body even though she knew she would be looking down at it 
otherwise.

 It was almost as if the darkness not only stole her will, but was stealing everything she was. 

Her will was already broken, stolen from her as if it was child's play. Without even as much as showing itself. or threatning her Ai gave in to it. She 
folded under it's overwhelming presence, which felt like it was gravity itself with how massive the toll it put on her heart, and mind. It was amazing she
lasted this long.

 No matter how much she wished for it she couldn't even as much as form a retort against the darkness that had just a moment ago taunted 
her. It felt as if something had a tight grip around her neck, squeezing it so tightly that not only could she not speak, but it also felt as if she'd 
stop breathing from the constriction even though phsyically she felt no pain, or indication that something was strangeling her. 

Even if she had felt
helpless before it had never been this bad. She could feel her grip on sanity slipping, and her will to live through this escaping her even faster. 

No one would truly blame her for not wanting to live through this hell she now found herself in. But she didn't have that option; it felt as if the darkness
was playing with her as if she was some kind of prey that it wanted to torture for it's sick pleasure before disposing of it. Ai tried to devise a way to 
escape this fate, but as she did she couldn't even create a thought. 

The darkness filled her mind replacing her memories, and emotions with itself. It was
truly a disgusting display strength. Tried as she might nothing happened, she couldn't even remember what she was just trying to do now. She was starting to
even forget that she was afraid, normally she would have been relieved at such a fact but she couldn't even feel that emotion anymore. 

The darkness was 
getting exactly what it wanted. Ai was no longer herself, she was just a shell now nothing more than a vessel for the darkness to escape this pitiful 
dimension, and live the life that once belonged to Ai.

"Ai."

The voice called out to the girl in it's menacing dual toned voice which would have made the girl involentarily shudder. But there was no reaction. Ai was
no more, she didn't even remember her own name anymore. 

And soon she'd forget she even existed which would complete the devilish scheme of whatever this
strange pressence was. Ai's once stunning crimson eyes which could peirce the very soul of anyone who looked into them faded into a dull gray color, which
seemed to not reflect any of the light that it gazed upon, but rather swallowed it whole as if it were an appetizer for the demon that now called Ai's body
it's own.

 Even her magnificently unique cherry blossom like hair was robbed of it's color. It was silver now as if all of the life had been sucked out of it
like her eyes, and will. The girl that emmerged from the ordeal still resembeled Ai, much to the displeasure of the demonic parasite. But after a moment of standing there silently the girl smiled. A very wicked smile that felt like behind it there was intent to kill, this site would be more than enough to weaken
the will of anyone who dared cross her.

"Ai Takahashi..."

Such a name could not fit someone as sinister as the girl that just seconds ago effectively murdered Ai. No, she didn't murder Ai, she switched roles with
her. Where as she was damned to the recesses of Ai's heart locked away in the darkness to live in misery Ai was now the one who was fated to live there. With
great pleasure at the turn of these events the girl eagerly began to ponder about what she could call herself. 

She'd never be seen as her own person if she
took on the name of the former user of this body. As she started to think she considered the name of the previous host, which caused her to quickly come to
a conclusion to this situation. She'd mock the weak willed girl who was before her by mutilating her name, and making it her own. 

As she thought about the 
kanji of Ai's complete name she quickly formed kanji in her mind to add, and replace to the girl's name which would perfectly fit the mocking nature of her
new name. 

"Ai..Mi!"

Ai's name stood for love, or affection truly a very sweet name which always seemed to fit the girl, even when she was just a little girl. Aimi also shared the kanji for love, but with the addition of the kanji for beautiful. It was quite a pretty name, but also a boastful one. The reason the girl chose the name besides it seemingly fitting her perfectly was to support the vain notion of her being prettier than Ai. 

Aimi gently stroked her straight white hair which she prized greatly since it was so much different than Ai's curly soft pink hair.  This girl's disdain for the person who was basically her sister was great,
and she'd take every oppertunity to display her scorn for her. Now she just needed to give herself a surname. Despite the relation she had with Ai she'd 
never take on the same surname as THAT girl. 

"Taka. Hmm what can I do with that kanji?"

Aimi playfully rose her closed fist up to her face with her index finger extending upward placing it against her lip as if she was in deep thought even 
though she had already came to decision for her surname using the kanji for Taka, which reads as 'High'. 

A sadistic smile formed from the her lips as she was about to speak out loud the name she had chosen as if she wanted Ai to hear what she had done to her precious name. The feeling of finally being able
to torture Ai like she once was tortured felt magical to Aimi, almost like it was too good to be true like it were a dream. 

"Taka...Kura? No...Mm, Moto?"

Exceeding her previous name which she referred to herself as more beautiful than Ai she now had a surname which was even more painful. While Takahashi meant
'High Bridge' Takamoto meant 'One who lives high up'. Was she implying she was above Ai?

 She thought she was superior to her weaker half, but to put the ideal into her surname was truly a malicious act which was unforgiveable. Though she wouldn't need forgiveness from Ai who barely existed a this point. She was the one in control, and could not care less about Takahashi. She wouldn't even acknowledge the girl's given name since it shared the same first kanji as 
hers. 

Now everything was complete. She had everything she needed to leave this place with Takahashi, no Hashi locked away in what was now her heart with no hope
for escape. Aimi even refused to acknowledge the Taka kanji of Ai's name leaving her to be the lonely spirit Hashi. And with that the white haired girl with
the unrelenting silver eyes awoke into the real world, or more speicifcally the house which was Ai's previously. 

The host body now bore the silver eyes, and white hair the girl admired more than anything. She resembled Ai greatly, but at the same time she didn't she was now her on person, and would make this 
new life a fun, and an interesting one.​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 19, 2015)

----------------------​This was almost marking a year and a half since I first started my initial training. It painted a very clear image in my head, in the dead heat of summer as the sun blazed down on my back, the metal of my gun reflected into my eyes. All the conditions were just plain poor, but I had to stick with it. It would be completely useless if everything that happened over the past six months went to complete waste, so I couldn't start to slack now. I leveled my breathing and looked forward toward my target.

It was a poor tree, one that wouldn't look too good at the end of the day. It stood tall and brights in front of the sun. As the short blades of grass blew amongst the ground I had redid my stance, focusing tightening my muscles, ready to shoot. It was fairly difficult though, because it wasn't my soul I was splitting this time, it had been pure Chakra.

Normally the latter would sound easier to attempt than the former, but after practicing the latter for over a year now you'd be surprised. The reason why I had decided to switch it up is because while I was still trying to learn to split up my soul in more than three pieces, I knew I needed to take a small break from that. Maybe focusing on another jutsu would give me more insight on the other jutsu, or at least that was my mentality.

The gun acted as an extension of my body, gathering chakra, condensing it. I had felt a familiar sensation, except when I do it with my soul I can feel my very essence go inside, almost like I was feeling more and more hollow. It originally felt like how I did when I lost against Rosuto, but now with more control I've gotten better use to the feeling. The chakra, in this case, was different. Just like any normal jutsu, the chakra leaves the body and is used up, this is no different.

The chakra had swirled inside the barrel, and as I pulled the trigger a short beam of chakra had poured out, hurdling straight towards the tree in the middle of the air. With no shape consistency nor backup power, the jutsu when colliding had faded out of existence, which if i remembered, had hampered my hopes a little bit.

Regardless, I hadn't let that get me too down; I stood back up straight and lowered my gun, I had to think this through. My mind process went through several steps, which first realized I couldn't just amass a mound of chakra and send it off, it'd have no power to fuel itself from. The solution, in my head at that point, had been fairly simple; I just have to fuel it with either my Lightning or Wind element.

The reason for that had been quite simple. If I added a lightning element property to the bullet it would be able to have that electrical impact, meaning it would not only possibly paralyze someone, but chakra that dense would explode on impact, meaning the electrical discharge would also be of decent size. I took another deep and aimed my gun at the poor tree.

I let my lightning chakra flow inside the gun, swirling about and condensing into a solid chakra form. I grit my teeth and hit the trigger, and out came barreling the lightning based projectile. It easily reached the tree and as I predicted, exploded upon impact. I was honestly surprised at my quick results, as this was what I wanted from a jutsu like this. There was one problem with the jutsu I could immediately see though, the size of the explosion and the damage it had dealt.

While the explosion, upon impact, had made a large crackling sound, the explosion itself hadn't been very big. Maybe two feet wide at the most. In the same respect, the damage done to the tree had been very miniscule. I could tell there were electrical burns throughout the impact point, but the crater the jutsu caused was not what I had wanted. I gritted my teeth, as I knew the reason why it wasn't what I wanted.

Chakra consumption. For a stronger jutsu, this gun must absorb more chakra due to the fact that I'm not weaving hand seals. It's common sense if one were to think about it but it was nothing I could do. I put in a decent amount of chakra, one that I thought would be up to the task of destroying, or at the very least, dealing a decent amount of damage to the tree, but instead I didn't think too hard about the use of the gun.

This time I had allowed the gun to do its thing, I poured more chakra than one would think into the gun and let it swirl and condense inside. I didn't want to use too much however, because I needed this jutsu to be practical, it'd be pointless if it took so much chakra just to do a jutsu like this. Finally, as the chakra finished condensing, I pulled the trigger and out came the lightning. It crashed into the tree, exploding and splintering the wood in half. I was almost surprised as the tree came crashing down. However, despite this a smile arose on my face, this was the sort of result I had wanted to see.​
--------------------------​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 19, 2015)

*愛美高本*

Aimi Takamoto

As she opened her eyes Aimi inhaled deeply taking in the fresh air she was now surrounded by. It felt great, and refreshing she couldn't believe what the 
outside world was really like. S

he knew of it, and knew of the memories of Hashi had created during her time in this world, but to experience it was truly
a breathtaking experience. The heart she had always lived in was a very drab, and unwlecoming place. The heart was more than an organ which was absolutely 
vital to survival, it was it's own dimension born the very moment a person became self aware of themselves, and their enviroments. The way the dimension is 
formed depends on what the owner of the heart holds deep inside of it. 

The heart is something that can change, but to change it is a very arduous process.
The heart is very conflicted, and stubborn. It hangs on to every emotion the owner experiences, every up and down it twists, and turns restlessly trying to keep up, and growing tough, and cold to the outside world.

Even for the most optimistic of people the heart still holds onto dark feelings. Feelings that usually cause the heart to wall itself up from the rest of 
the world, but normally this darkness can be tackled by the owner of the heart, facing it and accepting it for what it is not letting it stop them. 

But some
individuals hold onto the darkness, and do not let it go because they are afraid to face it, that is face the truth. This causes the darkness to manisfest itself into something more sinister than what it usually is, even to the point of the dark feelings of regret, and resentment to become snetient, and hateful
towards the owner of the heart. This is what happened to the girl who is now only known as Hashi. 

Though this isn't a problem usually as the sentient hate never gets an avenue to express itself in the outside world. But in cases of a heart's owner will not being strong, and the heart experiencing an extreme emotion the sentient feelings can possess the original owner of the heart swapping places with them.

What caused this to happen to Hashi was her love for Sosetsu blossoming, and her being able to embrace him the way she alays wished she could. Causing her to
fall into a comatose state in which he foundher, and put her into the bed where Aimi now awoke. But what Sosetsu would never have imagined would be that the
girl who he had confessed his love to would awake from her seemingly endless slumber.

 But this girl wasn't exactly the girl he loved, and knew. She was the true form of the girl. where Hashi was reserved, and shy Aimi was bold, and extrovertive.

As her eyes adjusted to the new enviroment she found herself in she began to analyze it. As she did her silver eyes quickly combed over every inch of the 
previous girl's room. She was quite surprised, but what she saw inside of it. The girl's heart was black, and cold, it would push away anyone who could
physically see it; but this was completely different. It was colorful, and vibrant. The colors alone madeit feel like the room was alive, and full of joy. 

"Could this really be her room?"

The feeling of disbelief grew even more as Aimi looked down at her body which was still dressed in the clothes Ai wore before she feinted. They were frilly, and cute. The kind of outfit she'd pickout for herself. But how could this be? The Hashi she had grown to know was a drab girl who was untrusting of everything, and everyone. She couldn't even express her feelings properly to anyone, yet this room was made of her feelings, almost as if she was telling you them unconciously. 

The usual cool under fire Aimi was so shocked by this she audibly gasped which was loud enough for Sosetsu who was just outside of the 
door to hear it, and rush into the room excitedly at the prospect of Hashi being woke again.

"** I was so worried, I thought I had lost you forever."

Before Aimi knew it the tall man had wrapped his arms firmly around her pressing their bodies together. This would have been normal for Hashi, although a bit
embarassing considering her feelings for him. But for Aimi who barely knew this man it felt almost like sexual harassment as her breasts were being pressed
into his chest firmly which caused her pale face to immediately become beet red in embarassment, and discomfort. She immediately pushed Sosetsu away from her
forcefully as she shreiked very loudly.

"Uwah!"

"** what's wrong? Are you okay?"

Sosetsu was caught completely offgaurd by the actions of the girl before him. Hashi never acted like that with him before, especially not in a situation like
the one they are in now. His face displayed his complete dismay, and worry about the girl he thought was the one he had fallen in love with. But that would
soon turn to a different emotion, that of sadness as the girl began to speak to him.

"My name is Aimi got that?"

She boasted proudly as she stood up from the side of the bed where she was standing before she was sexually assaulted by this man in front of her. Her face
was beginning to return to it's normal complexion until she thought about what happened, and having her body violated by someone she hardly even knew. But
she knew she couldn't let that distract her right now. She could just flee from the house leaving Sosetsu to be clueless over what just happened, but she
found some sick sense of joy in thinking about what his reaction would be to know that the weak will girl she referred to as Hashi no longer existed.

But she didn't need to speak a single word, Sosetsu knew Hashi more intamately than anyone could know someone. He immediately knew something wasn't right 
about this girl before her could even see her. As soon as he had hugged her without even looking he noticed that she didn't feel like Hashi, but not 
physically, since she had the exact same body as Hashi, but her presence felt completely wrong. His heart immediately sinking as he realized this. Though
he didn't sense any malice towards him eminating from her, or at all. But one thing remained true, and that was that Hashi was no longer in this world. 
This fact killed him inside, but he had to hold his composure if he wanted to get anything fromt his girl named Aimi. 

"Aimi was it? Where is she? What did you do with her?"

Sosetsu spoken in an unnaturally calm, yet authoritative tone for the situation he now found himself in. Was this due to the training he receieved prior to
moving in with Hashi, or was this because he was so worried about the woman he loved that he'd do whatever it took to get her back safely into his arms? 
Whatever the case may be his eyes held no saddness, or fear but they did have a fierce feeling in them as he stared deeply into the silver eyes of Aimi. 
Something which normally would strain the very fiber of the being looking into them, but with sheer will power and the love he held for the girl who was
fleetingly becoming nameless, and faceless in his mind he powered through it much to Aimi's surprise. 

"Impressive, you're much unlike her."

Aimi simply smiled as she turned her back to Sosetsu displaying only her silver hair to him almost as to taunt him since it wasn't the curly pale pink hair
he had been so accustomed to. But Aimi was feeling generous, she'd give him some information, though it may not be helpful to him in the slightest, and only
used to further her agenda. Turning back to him her smile was replaced with a rather serious face, one that even that girl had never made. 

"Don't worry she's in a better place now."

Aimi placed her hand onto her chest above where her heart would be. She was speaking both figuretively, and literally now. Though no matter what she said she
wouldn't expect Sosetsu to believe, or even understand what she was saying. No one ever experiences their heart like Hashi did, usually the tension in the 
heart was dealt with in an entirely different way. The darkness would be replaced with feelings of happiness after the dark feelings were embraced, but in
cases such as these the true feelings of the heart would be so vengeful that it would hunger to show the owner what it felt like. But to explain that to 
someone would be next to impossible, and even if it weren't they'd likely never believe a word you said.

"Who could blame them really?"

Aimi had gotten so lost in thought just now that she allowed her thoughts to leak out through her mouth. She wasn't usually so absent minded as to do that, but something strange had came over her. Maybe it was interferance from that annoying girl. Even if she was in control now Hashi could still intefere with
her emotions, and thoughts. Even if the heart could be used as a prison in the body of a human it was still also a very powerful object that could cause a human to do extraordinary things just from the emotions it created. 

"No...That can't be. She was so weak that she allowed herself to forget everything, even her own name, and identity. she couldn't possibly be strong enough to influence this body." 

Especially with Aimi being superior to her when it came to willpower. The only thing that girl should remember is the name Hashi. It was the only thing Aimi would allow her to keep. Not even a single memory besides that existed, and she wouldn't be allowed to create anymore, or else Aimi risked being interfered with by her. But even so she couldn't let this go unchecked. Though Hashi never knew how to do so Aimi could at will visit that placed known as her heart. The place she could go to see if that girl was really able to even as much as speak.

"Forget everything? Aimi I'm not letting you get away from here. I'm going to extract all of the information you're holding onto, and save her!"

Sosetsu's eyes were still as fierce as before, but now they had something else to them. Was this murderous intent? The man now looked like he was ready to take on an entire village of ninja, even if he died in the process. She never expected such a reckless feeling to be coming from him of all people. Though it made sense that she never experienced this side of him, therefore not allowing Aimi to know anything about it, or if he was willing to do something crazy just to learn more about that girl he held so dear.

But Aimi wasn't intimidated by him, or whatever his intentions may be. Even if it were possible for him to be stronger than she is he would never harm the body of that girl, even if she wasn't the one controlling it. Aimi truly held all of the cards in this situation, and could probably easily bend Sosetsu to her will.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 19, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*


“You’re getting better,” Tora complimented as Yuuko jumped back to evade a punch that would have, otherwise, hit her jaw and probably knock a few teeth out. The better Yuuko became, the less Tora held back whilst training, and, by now, the girl knew better than to let herself get distracted with anything her mentor said. Instead, she used the momentum to twist herself around and attempt a hit at the woman’s torso. “Nch, nch, nch, not that good though,” was her warning before Tora grabbed her by the angle and threw her into the pond.

“Somehow, training with you always ends up with me getting wet,” the purple eyed girl remarked, splashing some water her teacher’s direction who swiftly moved away.

“Only because I’m more experienced than you.”

“Will you two please shut up and get to it already,” an incredibly cranky sleep deprived Haru complained from his spot underneath a tree. Yuuko sighed and shook her head as she got up and squeezed her hair to get rid of the excess water. Grinning mischievously at the plan forming inside her head, she formed the Tiger and shot a water bullet the blond’s way who, unaware of his surroundings, was hit full force. Upon seeing the expression of pure annoyance on his face, Yuuko laughed out loud.

He should say something, as the responsible adult he really should. But seeing Yuuko laugh so merrily was a gift that didn’t happen as much as it should so that was enough to have him turn around and ignore her pranks. “You’re such a disgrace for the Jounin team, Haru,” Tora mocked. It was almost as if both girls enjoyed taking turns to torment him. “What kind of Jounin can’t block a brat’s simple C?” The woman scoffed and turned back to Yuuko who was still sporting a cheerful grin. “Come on bitch, break’s over.”

Nodding, Yuuko took a deep breath and focused on her mentor with a serious expression. Tora didn’t give her time to think before launching with a combo of well timed attacks that forced Yuuko to jump and flicker if she didn’t want to get something broken. Using the force of her jump she twisted to land a kick which Tora successfully blocked and used to grab her ankle. To the girls’ despair she realized she was in the exact same position as before, Tora would be dragging her for the rest of the week if she let herself be thrown into the pond again so thinking fast she twisted so she could punch Tora’s stomach and force her to either let go or take the hit.

Thankfully, the brunette let go and jumped back, shoving the strands of loose hair that had slipped out of her ponytail during the fight, sending the girl an assessing look while the genin rested her hands on her knees and smiled defiantly. It was a brilliant moment between the two friends and the thought made her blood rush with excitement. Yes, the pupil was finally catching up to the mentor.

“Yuuko…!” Haru whined from a safe distance and the girl distractedly looked his direction for the spilt moment of a second and, before she realized her mistake, was sent flying back into the water. “What’s for dinner?” Haru added with a sly grin of his own when the girl rose from the water and set to squeezing her hair again. She was about to tell him exactly what was going to be for dinner when Tora interrupted her.

“You deserved it, you’re fault you’re still as slow as a fu-ah…pretty slow.” She chided while shaking her head. “The retarded whore apart, you can’t just look if someone calls you in the middle of a fight, not when the enemy’s eyes are on you. You should know that lesson already, slut,” she added, turning to glare mockingly at Haru. “You got your dumb ass kicked for the same reason before, haven’t you?”

Yuuko sighed and Haru looked at his hands, pretending he wasn’t embarrassed at all.​


----------



## Laix (Jan 19, 2015)

EDIE
BEACH QUEENS
*PART 1*
_______________________________________
​_Two and a half years had passed. Seems like a while, doesn't it?_

_Not much has happened. Despite scientists proving it wasn't possible, I defied their research and become not only stronger but more beautiful. I owe a lot of that to Raiken's intense excersize and diet regime that has not only blessed me with a figure that will make any girl green with envy but a new-found strength I'm just dying to show off._

_While I've been bouncing between my mansion in Konoha undergoing repairs and the summerhouse in Kyazaki Town with REMNANT, there's one person I haven't had much of a chance to see. She's someone who is... important to me. Someone who I love to mock and worry over, and the first time we meet is going to be other this mission._

_What are the odds? _



> *Mission Title: *Beach Queens Mission
> *Rank:* B
> *Area:* Sekirei Island
> *Mission Description:* Even when it's winter, there's an Island   that constantly stays warm and even has a life of it's own! There's a   reason for this miracle, The Crimson Advocate Jewel, a treasure embedded   deep inside the island. Rumor has it that the jewel gives life to   anything it resides in. As you expect, I want this magnificent treasure   but here's the thing; the only way to snab this beauty is to compete by   the games created by the Island. So I'm selecting two teams of three  for  these specific competitions. Of course the item goes to me, but the   winner(s) get a tone of cash! Interested? Good! Oh and by the way,  it'll  be pretty hot and a lot of water. So make sure to bring your  bathing  suit! This sounds fun, but it isn't all joy and games. This is  not the  first time I've requested help for this task. So please have  caution, I  don't want anymore blood spilled on that Island....




Wearing a short, _white lace dress_ with a white rose _flower crown_ wrapped around her head, Edie walked towards the meeting point for this mission in particular. She looked much more tasteful, sweeter and dare I say innocent compared to what the girl would've worn just two and a half years ago. One would've seen 'Oldie' (as she refers to herself) wearing some stringy bikini with everything on show for every man about to see despite Edie hating that very thing, or so she claimed. Although Edie is practical and is wearing a white bikini underneath, she's conserving her modesty and presenting herself as a girl you have to work for.

With every tap of her matching heeled _sandals_ against the decaying wood of the port, she edged closer and closer towards the blonde staring off into the ocean. Although her back was turned, Edie immediately recognised her. She recognised her demeanor, that curious aura about this girl that was probably why the gym monkey fell for her. She even made out the girl's figure with Edie's judgemental eyes often remembering little things like the curve of your hips or the pout of your lips. In this particular case, it was one Edie considered to not be quite on her level but credible in their own right.

With the blue rhombus mark of the Byakugō no In buried under her fringe, Edie approached the girl and gave her a tap on the shoulder, who jumped with light fright. That's when Edie noticed the gun tightly gripped in her palm and finally got a glimpse of her face.

"Been a while, Man Stealer!"

"Oh, it's you..."

The cautious expression faded from her face, allowing a warm smile to take its place. Kirisaki slipped her gun in its holster and relaxed.

"Sorry, you creeped up on me."

"Well...?"

Edie held her arms out, presenting herself so glamorously like she was waiting for Kirisaki to notice something.

"Hmm?"

"Um, notice anything different about me?"

"Well, your boobs got bigger."

She gasped at Kirisaki's deadpan answer before breaking into a fit of giggles. 

"You're one to talk. Did you get a boob job? Those things look stuffed full of silicone. Let me see."

That's when the rather embarrassing predicament occurred, involving the "honourable" daughter of Natsu Nakano beginning to fondle and squeeze Kirisaki's breasts to check for any foreign matter buried within. After a light scuffle, Man Stealer fought her off and gave her a playful push.

"It seems they are not fake! Puberty smashed into you harder than Raiken."​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2015)

Ran Furoshima
Otogakure
Rise of Bitchy Cat.
​

      Many years has passed since Ran furoshima first became a ninja, he never did achieve his goal of becoming a chuunin, but there are always more chances for that. For now he's been content with his experiments, Chicka's been home a lot lately, happily raising their second child. Second child, that's right... it took Ran a lot of work to make the second one survive. The chakra of the beast was too much for their young systems and treated the child like it was an invader instead of part of the mother. That is to say... The first child did not make it.

Tragedy creates opportunity though, by losing the first one Ran was able to create a way for the second child to survive. He delved into the arts of Orochimaru, studying the books and scrolls he found in th abandoned lab, looking for everything he could in order to engineer a second child. One that would withstand the chakra of the beast. He would never tell Chicka about the experiments... The work that went into fixing the child while in womb. She was better now, she didn't need to know about that. 


She didn't need to know that Ran was working on their first child either. Her corpse still making a home deep in his new lab... persevered so he might examine the DNA structure, work on a way to bring her back into this world. "I'm not getting any closer yet my angel." Ran sat in a dimly lit room, papers strewn about and a small locked box in the corner. He let out a soft sigh and rest his head on the wooden desk before him.  "Oiiii... You're out of snaaaaacks."A gruff voice echoes from outside the room. 

"Did you eat my snacks?" Ran slowly raises his head off the table, a piece of paper stuck to the sweat on his brow. "Eh? Why are you blaming me!?" The door slowly opens as a  "You were the one who said we are out of snacks. I refilled the pantry last week." Ran pulls the paper from his head and stares at the large cat. "Pfff, Its not my fault you only buy food for a week." The cat crosses his front paws over his shoulder and shoves his large hips to the side as he turns his back on Ran. 

"Don't forget, I gave you that body." "OI! I'M SUPPOSED TO BE HAPPY ABOUT THAT!?" The cat turns and points his paw at Ran. "I WAS HANDSOME YOU KNOW!! HANDSOME!!!" His fur shots up like a wave down his back and his tail furls out. "The great me... reduced to begging for scraps on the street..." he presses his paws together and looks up into space. "To be a human again... To have muscles and hair like fine silk..." "When i found you, you were fat, balding and about to die of heart disease. You should thank me." 

Ran stands up and walks past the cat. "You're much cuter this way. I'm sure your luck with women has improved a thousand fold." The scientist shook his head and continued into the lab. "Eh... True i have been pet quite a lot recently..." The cat rubbed his chin. "OI! WAIT! THAT'S NOT THE POINT!" He quickly shoots his paw at Ran again. "And are you saying I had bad luck with women!? I didn't! Women loved me! They begged me like 'Ah Butaru-sama~ Will you please marry me'" Butaru clasps his hands in front of his chest, blushing, his eyes sparkling. "I would look at them and reject them plainly." 

A jacket appears on his shoulders as the sun sets behind him. "I'm sorry dear." Butaru places sunglasses on himself as he turns to face away from the young woman, "No woman can tame my heart." BLAM! A small ball smacks the cat in the back of the head. "OI! WHAT WAS THAT FOR!?" Butaru rubs his head as he stares at Ran. "I've put in for a new lab assistant. I can't stand you. Leave." Ran turns his back to the cat. "OI! YOU MADE ME BASTARD! GIVE ME THE BODY YOU PROMISED!" 

"Eh? Did i promise such a thing?"
"OFCOURSE YOU DID! YOU DID!"
"I don't recall."
"OFCOURSE YOU DON'T YOU BASTARD!" 
"hmm? do i smell tuna?"
"Huh where?" Butaru looks around and quickly sighs. "You... rotten... YOU THINK THAT I WANNA BE A CAAAAAAT!!!!!" 

"I've put the add in the paper already." Ran comments, gathering up some chemicals off the table. "WHAT!? ALREADY!? Aren't you supposed to give two weeks notice! It's courtesy you know!" "That's if you're quitting, not if you're firing someone." "Tch...." Butaru looked at Ran's cold stare. "FINE! Do what you want! I don't care!" Getting onto all fours, his fat nearly rubbing against the floor, he slowly walked away. "I'll leave then! Just go! You'll never see me again!" "I could only pray that's true." Ran started to look over the list on his table. "I appear to be low on a few things. I need to purchase more." 

Next to him sat a newspaper, turned to an add... "WANTED! Lab assistant in the country of sound! No questions asked, Pays well, All may apply, Send applications to Ran Furoshima in Otogakure, or apply in person. No Cats."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 19, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
C2 - Kita - The Wild Hunt​
Kita... April claimed it to be safe at least in comparison to the other three and he could honestly see why, the dense jungle and marsh environment ancient ruins dotting the landscape and the scent of blooming exotic flowers danced upon the sharp winds. It was a comforting feeling to come from the depths of a rotting world into one filled with such beauty, a shadow moved over him blocking out the sun looking up to witness the island that floated above them a flock of exotic birds having made their nests within the crevices. Death had been replaced with life, and balance flowed throughout the land... The calm and sincerity of the land that lay before him was broken with the roar of a beast.

It echoed through the valley below, and rapidly moved in his direction. The canopy swayed in a green wave. It just couldn't last could it? He thought to himself reaching for his weapon in preparation, whatever this thing was it was certainly big. Taking a deep breath he had only now began to notice the air was heavy, dense his lungs were overwhelmed bringing him to gag and cough at the worst time possible.

A human sized reptile dashed out of the foliage upon it's back a child, barely clothed mind you his body covered in various tribal tattoos and old scars that wrapped around his arms and legs. It wasn't saddled he merely rode the beast screaming happily. "Mush Rappy!" Not giving Hatori a second thought as he dashed past him at break neck speed. Fast enough that even Takame couldn't keep up with it, he only managed to make out a toothy grin of sorts and the strangest sensation, it was fear but far more raw and ancient.

April sighed to herself, "There he is..." Before Hatori could properly respond another showed itself, although much bulkier and at least three times larger, three horns extended out from it's snout and crown that'd serve just as well a shield as it did a weapon to gore him with. Thankfully it was slower and having the time to react he managed to roll out of it's path. "You..... know this guy..."Hatori asked struggling to breath within the denser air.

April brought a wing to her beak facepalming, "Yes I know him. He's the one Hayabusa wanted us to hire."Hatori got to his feet watching as the pursuit continued off into the distance, disturbing the peace and leaving behind a trail of dirt and dust. "... I am not taking a child under my wing. The battlefield is-"

"Might I remind you, that your 16 years old?"April interrupted, "Aren't you going to chase him?"She added prompting Hatori to glare harshly in her direction. "If Takame can't even keep up with that pet of his how do you expect me to catch him? Besides... I can barely breath the air is weird."

"Gotta go fast!"April sniggered before becoming serious once more, "Yeah I may of neglected to mention, Kita is pre-historic. The Atmosphere has about 15% more Oxygen, it's excellent environment for training, you'll learn to regulate your breath!"

"Sounds wonderful."Hatori growled

"Don't worry, our next stop only has half as much!"She commented before chuckling, "Of what your used to."

Hatori's growl deepens then calms his mind as an idea popped into his head. There she was all comfortably sat on his shoulder pointing out all the facts she withheld from him, her proud look turned into a frown as she caught onto his idea. "No... We agreed-"

"April-imouto taxi service. 	Kuchiyose no Jutsu."

_...God... Dammit_

Hatori sat smirked cross legged upon the back of April, a wide grin painted across his face as they pursued Daigo and... Rappy. They had finally managed to track the trail of dust down to a chasm that lay at the end of the valley and were making their final preparations for a landing, scanning the landscape for traps, they had encountered a few but nothing serious at worst they were childish pranks with seemingly no intention or purpose other than to piss off the local wildlife.

Much to April's relief it was almost over, this demeaning task of carrying around a lazy bastard upon her back and the worst had yet to come. Daigo seemingly hadn't changed since she last encountered him, nor had he aged.... Ogama had once walked this path and it concerned her now that Hatori was taking it. This was easy, the hard part was getting back home sane... Hopefully the armour was enough.

Hatori was broke into laughter when the same voice roared out to them, "Rappy! It's the flying Drumstick!" They had been spotted... no big surprise their she was after all a giant flying owl that pulsed within the darkness of the night. Several feet below them was a cave and rope where the child could now be seen stood besides his 'pet'. Covering it's body were a series of crudely fashioned star tattoos and a ring of flowers around it's neck.

_Since when did velociraptor's become pets? Nevermind that why did he name it Rappy? Flowers... Ugh forget it._

"Welcome April it is ah pleasure to see you, one's old bean, once again. Why not join us for suppah?"It spoke in a smooth yet fascinated tone. Hatori tilted his head utterly confused and lost, talking animals wasn't something he had ever considered before meeting Akanes companion, so that didn't disturb him. Nah it was merely the accent in which it spoke, this tone, a hint of smugness behind each word it was familiar yet at the same time distant to him. All the same, did it call April an old bean?


----------



## Cjones (Jan 19, 2015)

*Hisashi/Retsu/Eien Machi*

*I Hate DEATH But It Loves ME*

This mysterious pair that would become their opponents on the decimated streets of Eien Machi had suddenly began a concurrent attack that, unlike their others, were more vicious untamed as compared to before. It was in the moment where each duo traded blows between one another that Hisashi had begun to observe this sudden switch in tactics. The boy with the stolen sharingan eyes gave birth to an unnatural hollow stare that only those who had sunk into the deepest depths of depravity could gain. Normally defined as a curse of living, having perhaps lost something once dear or giving up on life as a whole. A stare the medical ninja himself knew three times over from his own extensive personal problems, to one he was able to save and another he sought to help. 

Insanity could be a word for it. 

_“This guy…”_ Hisashi thought to himself with the wind at his back, firing an arrow at the two as Retsu exploded the earth with its explosive might. And as the battle continued to rage he was able to witness a large smile that contrasted his dissipating grin that began crossing the face of his male opponent. That was the moment where the young Fujibayashi knew for sure, this wasn’t any normal person he was dealing with. To ascertain just how abnormal he thought this kid was he began to peer deeper into his body, underneath his mask his eyes began to change from the brilliant hue of amber to a darken sky blue. Near immediately Hisashi was hit with a great blast of red that emanated from off his body. Now he was positive, all the proof literally brought forth to him by the special ability of his unique eyes, the ones able to perceived evil, the Rimen Sharingan. 

“He’s insane.” The only words that subconsciously came from his lips before a kunai whizzed past his body. Predicable was the move; however, what Hisashi hadn’t witness was the explosive note that was attached to the end of it. Only the sound of sizzling came into his hearing a ways after the weapon had passed and embed itself into the foundation of a large building he had found towering above him as he stood directly underneath. 

“Shi –“ 

*BOOM*

The powerful explosion erupted the building in a haze of smog, casting a shadow down on the unfortunate shinobi. Everything quickly gave way and the building began to crumble. The eerie creek of the metallic supports the once held it up broke off their hinges and collapsed on top of Hisashi. Large fragments of the beams pierced through his abdomen, jagged pieces skewered through his body and pinning him to the ground, managed and twisted was his body like a contortionist. Piece by piece, everything fell, trembling the earth around it and burying him underneath until all that was left a hill of debris and a blood twisted hand with fragments of bone sticking out from underneath. There was complete silence, nobody moved, and nobody spoke. Even the container of Chomei, Iwagakure’s monster, Retsu, was a statue with its eyes set on what could be called the grave of its companion. 

"He's *dead*."

Rosuto and Hanekawa regrouped themselves some distance away. One who decided to bare a hollow soul and crave himself out a future by immersing himself in what is considered the ‘darkness’ of the ninja world and his summon that held a more intimate connection to her pact maker than just a simple blood contract proved to be the superiors in this exchange. If this bout was given witness to by an audience then to the eyes of a lay person, this would be considered their victory.

Through the crackles of stone and brimming debris, Rosuto and Hanekawa witnessed how the body had been immersed in the chaotic blast. The prowess which undoubtedly guided them throughout the battle had provided them with what Rosuto assumed had been their victory. His eye, the Sharingan, has replaced itself with the other. Now the brilliant shade of sapphire blue glowed from the opposite socket. A breath had been exhaled. Silence grew once again throughout the remains of the village, the dead have no sound and the sane have not words to spout. At the juncture, Rosuto had been left with merely an image. Something peering through the seems of the moment. In the distance, the moment he realized what had occurred. Hisashi's eyes had shifted into that of an abomination.

He silently questioned what had occurred. If those eyes represented something in particular. Upon the debris was also the demon, the beast. Had he really rid himself of one of the essential, historical pieces that bound this world to the Rikudo so long ago? It wasn't possible. 

"Unfortunately, we might've caused more bad than good at this juncture. Two souls were lost, but with it two powers which seemed to be the essence of the world itself. But this is the cause of their actions. I must keep moving forward." Turning, he began to pace away from the two.

His opponent was now dead and buried. 

_("Tsk. Tsk. Tsk. You died? This early in the game? For the one who carries the blood of both I and those shaman, the shadow forever remains cast.")_​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 19, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*

_Raiton: Kurotāiga no Jutsu_

?Are you ready?? The heavily tattooed man with sunglasses and a messy biker?s beard asked as he turned on the pen that would scar Yuuko?s skin for the rest of her life. This was the best tattoo artist in the whole Lightning and the girl had purposefully sought him out for her request. This couldn?t be done by just anyone after all. ?You sure you want it here, kid? It?s gonna hurt,? he warned but Yuuko just nodded and settled back, waiting for the man to do his job. Her left tight, she chose that place as the canvas for the tattoo, right over the scar her mama?s killer had given her. Don?t misunderstand, she didn?t mean to cover it because she was ashamed of it. No. The tattoo was to be drawn there because she was no longer the girl who let herself be scarred without a fight. 

Tora sat on a chair to her left, flipping through the pages of PINKU with a bored look on her face. She had already read that issue before and was just doing it to pass time while Yuuko got her tattoo done.

The last two years and a half?they weren?t easy. Living with two jounin wasn?t all protection, cotton candy, rainbows and unicorns. The more she trained, the more they pushed her. Sometimes she had hated it with all her heart, wanting nothing more than to be left alone. But today?she was grateful. She was able to get this tattoo, the greatest honor that any Kumogakure shinobi could have, thanks to them. Haru was usually too soft on her and wasn?t good to train with without it turning into playtime, but he would always dig up techniques, explanations, knowledge?anything she wanted from his scrolls. She need only ask. Tora was her mentor in every way possible, pushing her beyond her limits again and again. Forcing her to not give up even when Yuuko thought there was no more she could do. Yes. It was all thanks to them that, today, she had her first tattoo.

雷

_Lightning_. 

The kanji would stay on her skin forever.

Mastering the parallel version to Raiton hadn?t been easy. Black Lightning wasn?t any more dangerous than its brother but it opened a window to a whole new array of techniques she could learn and create. And she had to admit, if only as a whisper inside her mind?it was a little cool to be able to use black lightning. 

Yuuko was told no one else had been able to master it yet in her generation. The man she sought to learn it from had already been old and he didn?t know of anyone else that could use the technique. She wasn?t too surprised. Getting the hang of it had been a sincere pain and she had still to learn her first jutsu. She knew exactly which one she wanted but there was something else she wanted before. And that?s how she currently found herself slightly wincing as ink was injected into her skin while Tora rudely cleaned one of her ears with the pinky finger as she read something about upcoming spring fashions.

?Okay, listen up kid,? the man said after he finished bandaging it. ?You should leave it like that for the first few days, cover it in plastic or something when you take a shower. After you remove it, be sure to apply moisturizer and sunscreen frequently through the day for the next couple of months. If you want it to last you might as well also keep doing it ?till you die. Now, who?s paying??

Yuuko was already extending her arm towards her handbag when her mouth fell open at the sight of Tora holding her credit card towards the man. ?Consider it a reward for all you?re hard work but don?t get used to it,? the brunette warned and Yuuko nodded, still a bit dumbfounded.

***

?Do you know what to do?? Tora asked, standing a few feet away just in case Yuuko couldn?t keep her control over the jutsu.

The Hand Seal was a simple Ram, even though it was such a complicated technique. Honestly, Yuuko was nervous. This wasn?t her first B-rank but it was certainly the most complex one she had learned so far. Kurotāiga was her personal interpretation from a technique used a long time ago, around the same time as the IV Shinobi War by who would later become the Fifth Raikage. Trying to focus, she merely nodded before taking her time to mold her chakra into black lightning. With any other jutsu, Tora would be on her back, demanding speed and quality but?this was something that mustn?t be rushed. She had no idea what would happen after all.

Reaching what Yuuko would consider her peak of concentration, she took a deep breath and chanted for help.

*?Raiton: Kurotāiga.?*

As if she were in a super hero anime, black lightning formed around her body and extended into a line that extended a few feet beyond into the shape of a large cat. Her chose form: the tiger. If keeping control over the beast wasn?t such a difficult task that required a deep level of focus, she would?ve jumped with joy at the success. So far, so good. In an attempt not to break her concentration, Tora remained silent but distanced herself a bit more, watching her pupil play with her new toy.

It was strange, controlling the tiger. It wasn?t really like a puppet with strings but it also wasn?t like one of her normal jutsu. She had to keep tab on each and every single one of the tiger?s movements and, generally, where she looked is where the beast pounced to. It wasn?t a large tiger yet, but Yuuko knew that if she kept practicing, soon she?d be able to have a pretty decent sized version of it to play with. For now, she had the small tiger hop from place to place, sometimes tentatively attacking one of the wooden posts. To her increased delight, it destroyed the wood and all that was left were bits of black sooth after she was done. It was dangerous and so hard she could feel the sweat form at the back of her neck but it was fun.

?Yuuko! You can already control your technique!? Haru interrupted, running into the field.

Tora had told her countless times, not to get distracted but it was hard when the equation held Haru on the mix. Not remembering the tiger would follow her eye sight, she turned to look at the blond with a huge grin behind her cocoon of black lightning. Her expression dropped when Haru?s own grin faded as the beast pranced towards him at the speed of lightning. She didn?t even have time to react before she felt a hit to the back of her head and fell unconscious.

The first thing she thought when her eyes lazily blinked open a few times before shutting tight was that she had one hell of a head ache and boy, she would make whoever was behind it pay. Her second thought, however was that she had blacked out right before the tiger reached Haru and so Yuuko got up with wide, alerted eyes and looked around. Both jounin stood around her with slightly relieved expressions. Haru was safe she noted with a hazy smile.

?You fucking retard,? Tora chided, whispering so as to not increase Yuuko?s headache. ?You knew we were training, why the hell did you call out so suddenly? And you didn?t even move when you saw the tiger go your way?what the fuck were you thinking?!?

Haru rose both his hands in peace and shrugged. ?I thought she had it under control??

?You thought!? Who?s the jounin between the both of you?? She went quiet for a second but Yuuko only closed her eyes again before Tora rested a damp cloth against her forehead. ?You knew she was going to turn, didn?t you? You knew the tiger would come at you, didn?t you?? She accused but that was the last the genin captured before fading back to sleep with a small, relaxed smile.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2015)

Silence reigned in that dark and cold room. At the center of the room a long table of varnished oak , which could only be of the highest quality existing, allowed near a dozen people sit around to discuss issues of clear relevance , because there was not but the meeting of the council of Konoha, a group consisting on each and every single leader of the clans residing in the Village Hidden in the Leaf. In the middle of said table, a projector allowed to contemplate a group of images that certainly were not something pleasant to the eye; a pair of dismembered bodies were shown from different angles. The pictures themselves were clearly something that no kid should be permitted to witness yet, if someone were to analyze the photos objectively, that person would notice the cleanliness of the job, a job so well done it seemed almost artistic.

At the opposite end of the table, exactly in front of the images being shown, Rakiyo Uchiha -the Hokage- was sat with his elbows on the oak furniture while his fingers were entagling his hands before him. The analytical gaze of the shinobi leader scanned carefully each of the characters present in that meeting; some of them seemed desperate, tired of the current topic being dealt with and it was easy to realize because they were taking their septum with their fingers, massaging their temples or simply looking at the ceiling while trying to think of a way to resume the meeting. Some others seemed to not be interested so much although their sight was clearly fixed on what was being projected.

The problem was not the crime committed itself, most of them being experienced ninja had seen a few times those sort of views throughout their lives. However, who those severed corpses belonged to were the real problem. Lying on the table, in front of each of the leaders, a thick red folder full of documents was. The tension felt in the area was almost tangible, how was it that things got out of control?

"Uchiha-dono, I hope that you have some explanation for this." a voice resounded in the room lifting the attention of the people present over to the person who had the guts to speak"For years I have been aware of the existence of this man but, why was I not informed of most of these? I thought that we had a deal back then."the person, who was no one else but the head of the Inuzuka clan, spoke with a calm yet demanding tone of voice while holding onto the scarlet carpet. The indignation not only of that leader but of the rest was clearly visible due to them being left out of such crucial information."No matter how you look at it, this is his job. And even more, seems like his technique has improved to unimaginable levels. How are you planning to take responsibility?"

"Responsibility?" this time the man sitting next to the Hokage spoke. His tall appereance combined with that spiky black hair and profound black eyes were quite intimidating, however, the man responded coldly and respectfully"Sorry to disappoint you Inuzuka-dono but, as you can see, this has nothing to do with us. Not anymore at least. And, if I don?t remember wrong, said deal was pacted with the former leader, not with me."the man said not really giving head to a reply. The young shinobi had his arms crossed before his chest as he kept admiring the pictures. The leader of the Uchiha clan, Takao Uchiha, is who that man was. Before the Inuzuka could complain, another voice interrupted.

"I don?t think that?s the main issue here. Look at this, the daimyo of the Land of Wind and the one from the Land of Lightning.It?s quite clear that these people did not hold the same political power as in the past however, the economy of each country keeps running thanks to them. And now, not only an enemy economical pillar but also one from our faction was disposed of. It?s clear that his aim is to attack from that side."this time a womanly voice was heard, obviously another one of the clan heads. One question obviously roaming their minds, why was it that it seemed to be an unwritten rule that the wealthy people always had to involve themselves with shady companny?

"Whatever it is, the topic at hand is to realize why they are acting right now. He spent one year in prison and nothing was heard of him since he broke out six months ago from the Abyss Break Prison. As good as he is, there?s no way that he accomplished this on his own with all that security around so most likely _that_ group is backing him up now."this time it was the leader of the village who spoke calmly"We need to figure out how to explain things to our allies without revealing much about ourselves. Plus we need to deal with the distrust of the surrounding towns and cities, shamefully intelligence is almost sure that they are also involved in this and what happened with Fuzen years ago doesn?t help to our credibility."the mention of the year in prison reminded to many of them about the day that the person all of this mess revolved around was taken to the ABP. That one day quite the public spectacle took place as the prisoner was being taken out of the village. 

"Links to an underground criminal organization, attack on civilians, coup d'?tat attempt by killing the Hokage and a small replica of the Uchiha clan massacre where about twenty members died, among them the former leader Ryoga Uchiha and his daughter Manami. These are the ones which stand out the most. How can someone who seemed to have such loyalty towards the village end up doing this? and even more, why did we allow him to live after all he did? "

"It?s obvious, we needed him. Going into war without him was the same as a samurai attending a duel with a kitchen knife instead of a sword. Seems like it backfired on us."This time Takao spoke sharply. When teh decisions were taken, they all agreed in that the criminal should be sent to prison instead of execution but now that their asses were also in danger, they were trying to find culprits and wash their hands.

"Whatever the case it is, with the person backing him up, we can?t do much. The only thing we can do is try to contact them and negotiate."

A sigh came from another one of the clan leaders.

"To think that we had such a good element among us...what a waste."

"It?s decided then?"Rakiyo asked although no real discussion about their procedure was spoken, he knew what his people thought about"We will look for and try to negotiate with the A-rank criminal Akaya Shikigami, if negotations are not an option, we will have to dispose of him."


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2015)

------------------​
I don't know why I didn't immediately just practice this right after learning the lightning version of this technique, maybe because I was happy with my progress, but that was a bit stupid. I continued to train for about another three months, simply trying to make my soul splitting technique more diverse; that is, until I knew I had to take another break. It wasn't that I was having difficulties, but I couldn't just work on the same thing over and over again, adding in something new just made things a little fresh, you know?

So there I was, standing in the middle of a lake, as chakra rippled at my feet. The water stood very calm, with only a disturbance here or there. The good news had been that water never ended up soaking my shoes, but I suppose it's because the chakra creates a thin layer for us to walk on, so it isn't truly walking on water, but walking on the chakra on top of the water. 

I remember the scenery quite well, but it was a little vexing in a way. I was normally facing south of this direction, on solid land, being on water disturbed me ever so slightly, but I found that a positive notion. In battle I probably won't ever be comfortably standing still on a surface or know exactly where I'll be, so maybe it's best that I feel a little off. Regardless I was going to practice a technique that came into my head.

As I basically said earlier, it had been the Wind version of my earlier technique, but one that I wasn't all too familiar with. I say that because I've been able to utilize my Raiton for quite some time now, while on the other hand my Futon is rather new and untested. As a testimony I currently didn't have any techniques, prior to this one, that was wind based. That also made it a little exciting, but also nerve racking. Who know how it would be like to utilize this aspect of chakra.

I took a deep breath and drew my gun, pointing it out in front of my face. I first practiced making wind like chakra, make it very thin but also free flowing. The chakra then leaked from my hand to the gun, swirling all around inside, condensing, and strengthening. This one had been a little harder for me to make than the lightning version simply because I wasn't use to using wind natured chakra, but regardless I pushed on. When I decided I had put in enough chakra I pulled the trigger and out came a blast of wind.

It was literally that, a quick gust of wind evaporated from the nozzle on the gun and mixed with the current flow of air. I remember I was shocked, was this what it was destined to? After quickly getting over my disappointment I knew I needed to do something different, but what was the issue? With techniques like Raiton: Gian I have to condense the chakra and throw it out like a spear, while boosting with with chakra. Maybe I had to do something similar with this technique. 

I rose my gun in front of my face again, lining my lone eye with the sights, and aimed towards a tree in front of me. I was planning on actually throwing this wind bullet farther than the lightning, and there was a specific reason for this. The lightning was powered by itself, so it shot out rapidly, but wind is a little different. With that knowledge I allowed wind chakra to first fill the inside of the gun, and then afterwords put some normal chakra and with a little shape manipulation placed behind it I pulled on the trigger, and watched as the wind bullet reached the target.

One problem I had though, while the chakra did propel the wind to its destination, it didn't receive the results I wanted. Just as it had in my previous failure, as soon as the wind had made contact with the tree it simply dispersed, leaving only a few cuts here and there inside the tree. For the amount of chakra and usage I was utilizing it was definitely not worth the effort. So in that respect I had to find an alternative. With a heavy sigh I decided to work on another way.

I remember a lot of thoughts going through my head, wondering how the jutsu could behave just as the lightning version. I wanted some oomph towards the end, something that made it just that much stronger. Of course doubt had come over me, as I wondered if I was too over in my head. I even had the thought of asking someone who knew Wind Style techniques for help, but I decided against it. Mainly because I didn't know anyone who had Wind Style as an element.

I went through quite a lot of ideas in my head, but a lot of them didn't seem too practical. With that said, I thought I finally had something. It did sound like a stupid idea at the time but I rolled my eyes and told myself that it was better than nothing. I took a deep breath and gathered my chakra to my gun, first supplying it was a large amount of Wind styled chakra. The next part is where things got a little tricky. Unlike before, I placed normal chakra not only to propel the wind, but to encase it. Why? Well, from what I predict it will still be launched and not immediately dissipate due to the normal chakra surrounding, and hopefully upon impact it will cause an implosion of wind styled chakra as the normal chakra breaks inwards. As my chakra gathered in its shape inside the gun I pulled the trigger and watched.

I was amazed at the force of the wind, as the clear bullet landed against the tree it exploded into a  scale larger than my lightning bullet. Instead of simply dissipating though, the vortex caused the tree to cut in half, as the branches and leaves were dissolved inside the ever twisting cyclone. As the jutsu ended all that remained was  a stump and a mangled mess of what use to be a tree on the ground. I was ultimately surprised by this turn of events, but was amazed at the strength of the jutsu.

Ultimately I was happy that I decided to train with this jutsu, it marked my first Wind based jutsu, and it seemed fairly powerful at that. With that said it took a little more concentration than that of my lightning jutsu only because of the added chakra transformation, but besides that it seemed like it paid off in the end. With this jutsu out of the way I knew it was time to continue working on that jutsu, I couldn't put it off any longer.​------------------------​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 20, 2015)

> *Mission Title:* The Falls have Eyes
> *Rank:* A
> *Area:* Deadman's Land, Land of Waterfalls
> *Mission Description:* Talented shinobi are needed to head out towards Deadman's land just on the outskirts of the Waterfall village, The site where its original village had settled. The people were destroyed by their greed for power; chasing to turn a great beast, the Leviathan, into ravage animal to set loose on the five great villages. Instead the beast turned its rage on the people and now it is nothing but a wasteland surrounded by the solemn falls that veil the area in a ghostly mist. Housed deep in the village is a massive waterfall that is said to be endless in length. Rumors have come to light that the dead haunt this forgotten land along with the revival of the great beast by two shinobi who wish to forge a contract with the monster. Your job is to hunt and seal away this powerful beast using specially made talismans made from its flesh as well as to investigate the shinobi who are believed to still be in the vicinity. All three talisman are to be pointed at the beast at the same time for it to work.



*Yuuko Shinohara *
*A-Rank: The Falls Have Eyes*

_Still Waters Run Deep I_

She was almost done. Just a little bit more and her self-assigned S-Rank mission would be a grand success. Licking her lips she bent over Haru?s face and swiftly, so as to not awake him from his beauty nap on the couch. With quick and practical movements only possible because of her kunoichi skills, she braided an item into his hair. Thankfully, she was already done and was simply staring at him when his eyes opened wide as if he was startled out off his dream land. ?...what time is it?? He asked before even noticing the girl was hovering over him. ?Yuuko?what the??

?You?re late for your date,? the girl informed with a smile. ?You should hurry or who knows what might happen.?

Haru looked as if he knew she was up to something but he couldn?t be late again so he simply ignored it for now, grabbed his jacket and leapt out of the house. Yuuko waved after him as Tora approached from the kitchen area. ?Isn?t he serious about this bitch??

The girl simply grinned and shrugged before opening the hall closet to get her backpack. ?You?re going on another mission? Are you running away so he won?t yell at you?? Tora mocked, following Yuuko into the kitchen where she shoved her traditional home made bento into the bag.

?It?s his fault for not noticing,? she explained lightly. ?And I warned him next time I found lingerie in this house that weren?t ours I?d make him regret it. There?s enough food on the fridge to last you a week.? She was on the process of opening the front door to leave as well when she looked back at Tora who was looking at her with expectant brown eyes, her fingers already twitching towards the phone. ?At least try not to eat junk every single meal. You?re no longer at an age where your body will-? Before she could finish her sentence, Tora kicked her out and closed the door behind her.

?Fucking brat!?

Laughing, the girl got up and leaped onto the next roof. She really wanted to go spy on Haru and see what his new girlfriend thought of him showing up with a pair of panties attached to his hair but her train would be coming soon. It was time to go on another mission.

This one was?special. Or at least it seemed that way to Yuuko. Honestly, the name Deadman?s Land attracted her. She hadn?t heard anything about it before and Raikage-sama had assigned her the mission the day before so she could only do minimal research before leaving. Countless rumors involve the area, some of the more outrageous ones being that the dead roamed the land?outrageous but Yuuko wouldn?t dismiss them just yet. She had seen dead people walk before, after all. She was also informed of the possibility of the revival of the Leviathan, a powerful beast with an origin in the Land of Waterfalls.

Apparently, two shinobi have gone to the site to search for the beast and forge a contract with it. The assigned team?s job is to investigate these shinobi, hunt the beast and seal it away if the rumors were true. For that they were given three special stones that must be pointed at the Leviathan at the same time for it to work.

Honestly, Yuuko wasn?t sure what to expect from this creature. The Leviathan was?mythical, besides the story about the men who sought it for power and were brutally killed in mass, the girl knew nothing more about it or its power. She had no idea what to expect. Exciting, really, but she didn?t like going into the field practically blind. Thankfully, she didn?t have to. 

Upon reaching the Water Fall village, the first thing Yuuko did was find an alley she could sneak in and summon Aoi. ?Ne-san called, Ao-chan!? The little sprite excitedly said, hopping to the girl?s shoulder so she could reach her cheek and give her a kiss. ?Ne-san wants Ao-chan to search??

?Yeah, find the Deadman?s Land and have a look at what?s happening there, please,? Yuuko requested with a smile, giving the sprite a piece of candy. ?Be careful, I have no idea what to expect and strange rumors are going around. Return to me three hours from now, whether you find anything or not, okay??

?Ao-chan will do her best for ne-san!? Aoi said excitedly before disappearing, leaving only a trail of blue sparkles behind.

That done, Yuuko set to go meet her team for this mission.​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 20, 2015)

​
The Birth of Silent Evil
_Rosuto Ivery_​
"Special announcement. Throughout the past two years and a half, a lot of conspiracy theories and movements have begun to arise to the eyes of the public. The assault of the Nakano Manor and many other districts have left the citizens in shock and wary to bring the fight to the opposing faction, although no factual evidence was found or demonstrated at the sight of the crime that could potentially represent it was members of the separate faction. People of White had called upon an uproar, some going far enough to side with these Anti-Black speakers. Black, in response to such threats has begun to assemble as well with threats of defense if any and all of these conspires attempt another incident like the situation with Fuzen not so long ago."

The world has changed. And with it the personalities that step upon its soil. A mere incident caused many to unite under a single banner and specify the enemy as their own bias takes control of their actions. Upon the day my life was spared by none other than Uchiha, Rakiyo. The Hokage himself, I went into hiding, training endlessly with help of my mentor. 

"It's no laughing matter and not too much to say that the heat between the two nation grew exponentially this past two years and six months. As the events that transpired such a long time ago has left wounds into every heart of every individual from both factions. However, in attempts to such the Pope of Jashin, the man who to aid the citizens of Fuzen and bought the rights to their village had nothing but positive feedback to deliver to set actions."

Now, at such a time I make it into the seems as a member of something bigger. With each grossing step I feel my ambition for the future grow ever stronger. Like the storm, with each minute the winds blow, the gusts grow larger and my ambition of change with it. With not only the help of a former mentor, I acquired enough influence to achieve many, many aspirations. The people who point and call my name in anguish are not wrong to do so, as I am the cost of many lives which had ended, of many tortured souls. 

"However, upon all these Anti-Communism groups that had arise. A particular one had gained a large amount of notoriety. One that does not support either of the factions in their conquest to attack the other faction. This particular group has purchased the properties of Eien Machi, a village who underwent a mysterious attack around the time the Chunin exams had been presented. No one knows what had occurred that day, but a lot theories  had flown across groups and people that it had underwent some sort of cold war, or even that it was burnt by opposing factions while their backs were turned." 

Secretly working under the influence of The Pope of Jashin, he aided me as well in recreating the spirit of the village. We moved into a base created in an underground covers which is between the link of both factions. Upon the equator of the two, we lay in secret. Me and a few others of which understand my premise, my ideals, my goals. These people will be the commence of a larger scheme. With such followers commencing their trek alongside my banner, I believe I come ever closer to dominating my goals. Do bringing the light into a corrupted world. 

"A youth of the age of merely eighteen years had arose from nothing. The CEO of set movement and company, Rosuto Ivery, has made it into media of all the likes as the most prominent of all these groups. We stand here today awaiting his speech where he will talk about what his plans are for the future. For how to deal with the threats and the success of such an empire who under his command work essentially as a black-ops corps that achieved marvelous results as their empire grows. More and more people are wanting to join such faction. But a cloud of controversy looms due to speculative rumors that Rosuto Ivery is a convict and a terrorist.  Allegedly he collaborated and/or masterminded the tragic bombing at Nakano Manor that claimed the lives of nearly one hundred as well as the massive flash fire in the Chunin exam's Forest of Death. 

Rosuto, dressed primly and professionally in an expensive suit, red ties and polished shoes begins to make his trek towards the stage beyond him. As many reporters and people, citizen began an uproar with a mixture of insults and praise with masked voices shouting questions to the young adult of which one eyes remained closed. His metallic limb hidden under the cloth of his blazer and a glove masking the protruding hand and fingers. Rosuto smiles and waves with almost perfect delivery, an aura unlike before exuded from his essence, as if a man whom was at the peek of sanity stood before the crowd. When in reality, the boy had merely mastered the shaping of his mien in a convoluted manner so believable the trained eyes would even be fooled.  

"We stand now at the presentation of this young CEO, with baited breath awaiting his response to the world's chaos." 

The channel quickly shift in a fade to demonstrate the young Ivery stand upon the patio, a mic cuddled across his ear while he merely awaited for the shouts of many to subtle down, upon raising his palm, like a command, the people granted him the silence he required. Rosuto began to pace across the side with glee, as his voice began to resonate across the booming stereos that crossed the area. 

"Hello people of the world. You might not agree upon my actions or upon my merits, due to many critics and speculation that have arose in my name. Many of which deem me a murderer, a terrorist and a parasite of the faction of White. Such of which tarnish my name in moments of crisis and pain. With such accusations, many would tremble under their feet to stop such an entity. I agree full-heartedly. As I exist merely to bring peace, to create a balance to the world."

His voice, thunder across the crowd. Some of which couldn't contain their excitement and their smile busted through their lip. Other with noticeable anger conveyed into a stare. One of which would normally impact a soul so menacingly. Rosuto today noted them all, witnessed them all. Peered deeply into their soul. A man who had witnessed beyond the crust of this reality now stood at its peak. 

"Many a century ago, our ancestors fought in unity to face against a larger threat, a large force that we, as a singularity could not face. They disposed of each other differences, their history and their problems to unify against the evil that grew on the plains of our beautiful Earth. Many came forth with strength and will to protect that which they held dear upon their hearts. I am no different. Many calls us fraudulent, many call us hypocrites because we do not side with either, but we are not. We are what had ascended into a greater mentality, we are the force which will guide the world to new prosperity." 

His mind was clear, his resolution as well. As his voice spoke with vigor and enticing flair, almost as if choreographed the words began to assault the crow in all forms. Many remained silent as their minds began to ponder, fight against their belief. Other began to cheer his name, like an Augur of benevolent he stood there with confidence, a smile unlike any other. No, not a smile. A smirk, one of which demonstrated a sort charm, with under it layered the aura of the boy of two years and six months ago.

"We have all witnessed it. The events of two years ago. Many people lost their lives in the hands of the powerful, in the hands of such evil. Fire conquered our homes, lives were taken from us. But no more. I promise that my company is not like these newly birthed movements. No, I am the true method towards the future. I will not allow anything harm the peace and balance of the world."

And even though the words he spoke had been laced by some as poison, all was but the truth. He spoke the truth of his emotions, but hid the anger. Hid the madness so perfectly. Controlling himself almost perfectly at the thought. Many years ago, he wouldn't have done something of this caliber. No, he wouldn't merely approach the people who wanted a reason, he would merely continued. But he grew and understanding of something, with each step, he needed to understand that the majority he wanted to save, have to also be included. 

"And we will start our efforts. With none other than Osamu himself!" 

The crowd roared. Questions rose as Rosuto received every and all praise, hate, question that was slung at him at this moment. His newly acquired status. A secret base at the equator of the faction, underground. The provision of The Pope of Jashin has aided him greatly. Rakiyo's influence had helped too. Throughout the years, he had secretly aided Rosuto and the Pope in eliminating and all records containing information about his prior movements. Of course, the few that know had begun to question what occurred. Had begun to arise suspicion, but all follow accordingly.  

Rosuto is somewhat grateful to both. Although his sentiments towards the Kage hasn't changed. He knows that at present, he could at least fool those who weren't truly involved.

To save the majority, he would sacrifice the minority. 

This Minority



_Genesis of the Time Skip Commence_​


----------



## Hero (Jan 20, 2015)

_*The Falls Have*_

_ *(Part Two)*_











While Takashi was stuck in his daze, Sayano took complete advantage of the situation and managed to create 3 dozen Iridescent Bullets to hang in the air. The yellow blocks of light glowed dimly as they hung over the young Fuzenkagure shinobi's head. Takashi didn't come back into reality until he suddenly found himself being slammed by one of the blocks of light. Takashi grunted as he took the full force of the attack, but managed to push himself off the cube before he was smashed into another. "Good job little brother," Sayano's voiced echoed from somewhere up above, "You managed to not get yourself killed. Keep zoning out and that might actually happen.". Takashi tried looking around for where the girl might be but it was no use. Sayano could literally be standing anywhere on the 36 light cube library surrounding him. Not being a sensor ninja, Takashi had no way of finding his sister skyrocketing the difficulty of an already hard fight. Even if he was a sensory nin, a win wasn't guaranteed to Takashi anyway because the only way to detect Sayano was through contact and coming into contact was unlikely for her because she had just created an entire environment for herself to wander around. At this point in the match, even someone like Ren couldn't beat Sayano.

Realizing that Sayano was unbeatable at this point, Takashi raised his arm to forfeit the match. The crowd surrounding the training field erupted into angry roars. They weren't angry that Takashi gave up the fight, but it was how he gave up. He didn't even attempt to fight Sayano despite being at a major disadvantage and that pissed off a lot of people. One of the people pissed off the most was Sayano herself. Takashi's older sister undid her invisibility jutsu and lept down from one of her yellow light cubes not far from Takashi. The girl stomped her way over to her younger brother and grabbed him fiercely by the collar shouting "What the fuck was that Takashi?!".  The boy stared at his older sibling blankly and slapped her hands off of himself before responding, "What do you mean, you won?". 

Sayano's face scrunched up into a hideous grimace and then she pushed the boy away from her. "No, I mean you just giving up."

"What would you have liked me to do? You were unbeatable."

"You didn't even try. If you don't want to be weak anymore, you need to stop being scared of defeat. Taking yourself out of the scenario before you taste a bitter end isn't going to make you stronger. It is only going to make you more of a bitch and all the more harder to get over what you're going through. Don't think I didn't see you freeze up just now..." Sayano said before taking a huge sigh, "Ever since that Gala, you haven't been the same. Please, just talk to me about it.". Takashi looked down at his feet as they bobbed up and down on the waves in the water. Sayano had a point and she deserved to know what was happening to him. However the truth of the matter is, even if Takashi told Sayano what was going on, she wouldn't understand. Moreover he wasn't sure if he even understood what was going on himself. Sure he had developed hemophobia that prevented him from summoning Katsumi, but Takashi felt something deeper inside himself that was in disarray, something he couldn't quite put his hands on. Taking a few more seconds, Takashi formulated a response to Sayano's question, "Whatever it is, it feels like it's laughing at me through the glass of a two-sided mirror. It's just laughing at me and I just wanna scream. Because the more I swear I'm happy, the more that I'm feeling afraid. I spend every hour just going through the motions, I can't even get the emotions to come out when I'm talking to you. I'm dry as a bone, but I just wanna shout...what now? What would should I do?".

Sayano looked upon her brother with analyzing eyes that seemed to judge every fiber of his being. There was a good period of silence before she spoke to Takashi. As Sayano turned her back to seemingly leave without a word, she spoke firmly yet gently to her younger brother "Get up off your feet and stop making tired excuses". She didnt' say much, but the little she did say stuck with Takashi. Before he could say something again, Sayano leapt from the arena up to the stands were the spectators watched and quickly disappeared amongst the other bodies. From the crowd, a slender woman jumped down on the training field gracefully and made her way to Takashi. When she was in arm lengths distance, the two ninja embraced and shared a kiss. Pulling away, the woman looked fiercely into the young man's eyes. 
"Guess what I got for us Takashi?"
Takashi was clueless as to what his girlfiend was talking about. Maybe she finally decided to get tickets for that movie they've been trying to see. If it was anything other than that, he wasn't interested at the moment. However hoping it was in fact those movie tickets, the fuzenkagure shinobi decided to bite, "What is it Asami?" Takashi asked almost in a whisper. Asami didn't smile with her mouth, but her eyes told Takashi that she was excited for something. 
"We're going on an A-rank mission to the waterfall village. We leave now and are to meet our teammates at a local inn. Originally I was assigned without you, but after seeing your match, I think this is exactly what you need. Now come on let's go!" the 22 year old squealed grabbing the boy's arm. As his girlfriend dragged him from the arena, Takashi had an utter look of despair painted across his face Asami was oblivious too. Takashi didn't know what Asami was thinking, but this was by all means a bad idea.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2015)

_
When God's Play
The Dog and The Bird_​
There was a gigantic hole in the wall where Noya was shot out of. Kyo placed his hand on his sword as he got up and made eye contact with Noya. The loud noise caused the small house to stir, though it only made Kyo smile. He wanted an audience, Kyo looked down at Harmonia as he made his way out of the hole he crated. He ran his hands through his hair, showing off his forehead, and his bright red eyes that seemed darker now. 

“You are the next heir to the clan right?” Kyo asked before turning his head to his cousins, “Take care of her alright, during our fight, I want no harm to come to her.”

Though before he could turn his head, Kyo face was smashed against the adjacent wall. Noya held a grip so tight against the boy’s skull that it threaten to crush it. Noya dragged Kyo face from the wall to the floor, almost as if he was taking the human skull as a ball. The impact from the floor to the ground threw up dust, and for a minute Noya was sure he killed the boy. Though as the dust settled, he was met with strong red eyes that almost resembled the blood. 

_“Who the fuck do you think you are touching?” _Kyo asked as he looked up at the man, Noya almost didn’t realize it but a thorny whip wrapped around his arm, slashing his arm away from Kyo’s face. Almost instantly he released Kyo’s face and stumbled backwards, the thorny vine danced in the air for a bit. Their bright crimson color was a sign that Noya was messing with someone from the Fenikkusu name. “My mom was way to kind to some trash like you.”

“Though mom always loved mutts, even the dirty stray ones.” Kyo cracked his neck as he spun his head around, “however when they bit her…”

“I made sure *THEY WERE FUCKING PUT DOWN!*” ​
Kyo’s right arm burst into flames and almost like a bullet he shot towards Noya. The old man smiled as he watched the child rush towards him with the flaming arm. Though the Fenikkusu clan had a certain way of fighting, and it showed when they actually got in the fight. Instead of slamming his flaming hand down on Noya, he stopped and swung with his left. Kyo buried his fist so deep within Noya’s rib until he heard a certain crack, and then he swung down with his right against Noya skull.

Noya dropped to the ground almost like a bag of bricks, but Kyo smiled because of his fighting style.

Fight to win…
Fight to live…​
Do whatever you have to do, do it, because there is no honor in fighting.​
So as soon as he hit the ground, Kyo buried his sword underneath the old man and propelled him upwards. Kyo focused his punches in the old man rib, a barrage of punches one right after the other. Before following up with a round house kick into the Noya side. The old man was sent flying into the wall closest to him, and for a minute Kyo couldn’t help but smile as he cracked his neck.

“Get the fuck back up….” Kyo laughed before looking at the old man….


_“I’m not done fucking your old ass up.”​_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Prelude of the Timeskip

_______________________________________​

A few months since Makoto Ha's death.

A few months since he found out Shin Jeeha was his killer.

One month and a half since he left Konoha to gather his team.

Two weeks since the team was completed.

And now, everything was ready. Collecting the members had proven difficult; Taneda had temporarily lost his memories again as a side-effect of his jutsu in the wake of Edie's Gala and Yukino wasn't particularly eager to join what was essentially an opportunity to get Ren ahead. Even Izumi, after news of what happened to Makoto reached him, decided to retire as a shinobi. There were also the other people he'd scouted out beyond the few he already knew: Dan Saruto and Nadia. Two talented ninja with a distinct set of talents, but retired from their life of subterfuge for their own various reasons.

He managed to pull them all in, though. What was considerably more difficult was recruiting Jeeha. The auburn haired shinobi had tried to hide it, but he was evidently suspicious of the Houki's sudden approach to him and his subsequent offer. But, with no solid reason to decline, Jeeha Shin also eventually caved in. Of course he would. After all, he was the reason the group was being assembled in the first place. 

There had been others Ren wanted to seek out, too. Kirisaki and Edie had been prime candidates; an immortal duo with healing was invaluable for any squad, but they proved... especially difficult to reach. Unfortunate, although he imagined that they might have been harder to recruit, anyway. Among others on his list were: Rosuto Ivery, crossed off for obvious reasons, Shurui Yamanaka and Ryoko Hyūga, but they were all unavailable too, with varying reasons. 

But he was satisfied with what he'd found. 

They'd worked hard for the past two weeks. Embarked on missions, group training sessions, so on and so forth. The teamwork was still patchy in areas, but, if he said so himself, Ren had assembled quite a formidable group of people. A sniper, a capable battlefield manipulator, operators, a skilled sensor and one of the best scouts around. 

He could trust them.

Gathered around the living room of his villa a few miles out of Konoha were: Taneda Senju, Yukino Yuri, Izumi Sarutobi, Dan Saruto and Nadia. Ren Houki was stood up directly across them, smiling at them as the rays of the bleeding sunset began to seep through the windows and curve around the silhouette of his figure. 

"I'm glad everyone's here now," he finally said.

"One short. Jeeha is missing," Izumi pointed out, throwing a cursory glance at the door on the opposite side of the wall they were lined up against.

"He's at the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy. Another examination about his arm. But, it's good timing, because now I've finally got the opportunity to gather you all up like this and to reveal the real purpose behind the team," Ren started patiently, then moved to sit down on the ledge window to get comfortable. The team looked at him expectantly, with Yukino, Izumi and Taneda being slightly less expectant, already having a good idea as to what was going to come. The speech that would follow was mostly for the benefit of the two new comers. 

"And that purpose is to form the walls that watch over and protect Jeeha Shin. To always help him and approach him with kindness, pretending to be his friend. To offer him support in his time of need."

His smile faded, as did the amicable glint in his eye. There was an almost unsettling callousness in Ren's expression; a sharp coldness reflected in the eye, personified as the last rays of the sun died away behind the hills. Shadows began to enter the room, as dusk finally begun.

"But never to give him sympathy. And to always remember: Jeeha Shin is not our friend; he's a _lead_. Steel yourself against him so that, when the time comes, you can coldly turn your back to his screams of anguish."

Ren leaned forward and his expression changed again, now one of poignant wistfulness. "In return for your loyalty, the two of you," he finally addressed Dan and Nadia, who he had been specifically looking at the entire time. "Will be given this villa. And, when I become the Head of the Houki Family, I promise that I will grant you anything you wish that's within my power. Money, treasure, influence ? anything. This is all I ask of you."

"But why? That Jeeha guy seemed like a nice guy," the runner asked. 

"Why?" Ren Houki almost smirked. "Because Jeeha Shin is the man who killed my best friend."


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2015)

_
When God's Play
The Dog and The Bird_​
Why has he ever tried to fight who he was? Why? This was it, this was what he wanted more than life itself. This excitement, this feeling, everything about it was just making every cell in his body cell scream. He could feel his blood rushing in his veins, his heart thumping in his chest, and as he looked at Noya’s body, he could see everything. The torn up shirt, the bloodied face, and how he struggled to get up. Kyo couldn’t help but smile, and smile hard, his unnaturally large canines protruding out of his mouth.

The look in his eyes, his whole body language screamed a predator that haven’t ate in months. That predator now looking down at it next meal, mouth salivating, it eyes widen, and the blood pulsating through its veins as its prey was clearly wounded. It would be a matter of minutes, or even seconds, before the hunt was over and the prey fate would be clearer than ever. 

Kyo moved his neck around as he stood over Noya, “So fucking weak….” 

“I didn’t even have to draw my sword.” ​
Noya looked up at Kyo and for a minute he looked his age, because that bored expression almost as if someone was trying to lecture him. No one would ever think that that the boy was capable of being so monstrous. Kyo ran his fingers through his hair, he closed his eyes as his body relaxed, and soon it snapped open as his teeth became fangs, sharp, protruding and as he smiled he pointed at it.

“How about we end this now.” ​
_“Please wait!”_ Harmonia finally spoke up and Kyo turned around to her and smiled at her, she stood up as his cousins were looking after her. _“Cease this fighting, my father is a fool, but I believe the punishment has been served.”_

Kyo looked at her for a minute as his teeth turned to normal as she showed him the treaty. She sighed it with blood, and for a minute if he had a tail he would have wagged it. Kyo looked down at Noya, who was gasping for breath. The rib was probably punctured his lung, Kyo sighed as he reached in his pocket and took out a tissue.

He leaned down and threw the tissue at Noya, “Here, you are dirty, clean yourself up.”

Kyo smiled at Noya and then turned to Harmonia, “I knew someone here was smart, and I trusted it was you.”

_“The treaty said you won’t cause any more as long as we swear fealty to your family name and you.” _She stated the contract,_ “And if you break it, you die.”_

Kyo shook his head and looked at her, “Same to you, that a Phoenix promise, if either of us break it, we die.”

“I appreciate it though, I’m done.”​
Kyo placed his hands up as he stepped away from Noya and walked over to Harmonia. He sat down in front of her with the sake bottle and glass in front of them. With his free hand he ushered her to sit down with him, and she did without hesitating. Kyo poured up a drink for the both of them and ushered her a cup.

“You know how to do this right?” Kyo laughed awkwardly before picking up a cup and pointing the cup he had in his hand at her, she nodded as she took the other cup and interlaced their arms together and drunk the other’s sake. Once that was done, Kyo smiled at her warmly, “It’s nice doing business with you.”

Kyo took the paper and ran his fingers through his hair, “I’ll have some people come out and repair the damage that I’ve made.”

He bowed at her before he ushered for his cousins to follow, but he stopped half way.

“Oh shit. I forgot. Kou, can you handle that for me.” Kyo asked and Kou only smiled

“Sure!”​
Kou shook her head and almost like it was a sign her hair came to life and extended shooting towards the wounded Noya and piercing his heart. Harmonia let out a shriek as the hair snapped back to Kou, Kyo head cocked for a minute as Harmonia began to gasp.

“I couldn’t harm your clan….But that doesn’t mean she couldn’t.” Kyo pointed at Kou, 

_“Though I’ll see you later~ Bye Harmonia.”_​


_*[End]*_


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2015)

*Hisashi/Retsu/Eien Machi*

*A Killer's High* 

In a world complete silence Retsu stood over the wreckage that claimed Fujibayashi Hisashi. The Monster made no movement, still as stone, peering down with long flowing midnight hair hanging down its sides. There was no way to really tell what was going on in the head of the jinchūriki at the moment. Was it mourning? Someone comprehending the loss of one who had stood by its side in recent years through untold amounts of drama and conflict. Maybe it wasn?t thinking? The body beneath laid mangled and contorted, pierce through every inch, there would be no surviving such a thing. He was the one who gave the orders, suggestions that Retsu would follow; however, without him perhaps the monster simply knew not what to do, but continued to stare and wait, perhaps forever, from an order that maybe would never come. 

?????.? Its emerald eyes held an anxiousness behind them and as each minute passed, leaving only the monster by itself, the eyes looked to grow darker and darker, devoid of any light inside them. The only thread of what could be considered humanity that linger within the young container looked to be dying out as it keep in its own deep silence, no speaking, no crying, no movement, only watching. And as the final glimmer began to diminish within the vibrations of a birds wings called for its attention. The appearance of an odd colored crow, grey eyes and milky white feathers with black stripped wings, dove down toward Retsu, flapping its wings to slow its own descent and perching on its shoulder.  Retsu looked fixedly at the arriving creature whose head bobbed back and forth over the scene.  This oddity continued until the crow locked eyes with the person he used as a rest stop. With their attention on one another the bird?s eyes quickly morphed into a shade of chartreuse.

?Offspring?.are you mourning?? The demanding voice of the prodigy spoke through the avian like an intercom. In response Retsu only continued to give a somber gaze smile to the creature on its shoulder, then turning back toward falling building. An uncharacteristic show of emotion for the jinchūriki, it even baffled Rita as the proxy she talked through flew down onto the debris directly in Retsu?s sight. ?I must admit that I was unable to foresee these phenomenon. To think that he has such a profound effect that you, my greatest achievement, could display what seems to be sadness at the loss of another?? Her voice was high with fascination. She had taken notice of the small ?changes? that Hisashi was able to bring out of her weapon; in spite of that it was never something on this scale. 

?Perhaps this is a good thing? I crunched the numbers, complied the data, studied the information, but I was unable to come to a conclusion. Can emotions help or hinder the perfect weapon? Many would say hinder, despite that it is because of powerful raw emotions that many are able to push their bodies beyond normal limits, in most cases?? The birds eyes began to shift and leer further down into the darken shadows of the pile. ?In order to protect those dear to them.? Her voice trailed off into a whisper and subsequently turned back. 

?I believe now is the time to show you a secret. Offspring, dig that fool out and witness with your own eyes.? Interestingly enough it was with that order that the eyes of the container began stopped its grim descent and a small glimmer began to grow behind them as it did what it was ordered to do.

_With Hisashi_
?He may have one upped you my grandbaby, but what?s taking so long?? 

?I don?t remember giving you permission to invade my mind, reject. And it really isn?t taking ?long? my heart was pierced, which means the process has to restart it itself.? 

?Really now?? 

?All the cuts and gashes, the jagged objects that impaled and skewered my entire body, I won?t be lacerated by such material again. My body will *adapt*.?

?In response to being transfixed, you?ll be become less susceptible to bodily harm.?

?The piercing whirl of mechanical gears was the activation. Behind it followed a melody that entered my mind through my ears, forcing my body against all natural works to be weighted down and unable to move.? 

_("Sound travels through the air. It's a passage much like a train needs rails to move. The canal of the ear recovers sound and stimulates the drum, which causes three specific bones within the ear to tremble, their always in constant movement... They're called the malleus, incus, and stapes. Upon them recognizing the sound set is delivered to a shell similar to that of a slugs shell. This is called the cochlea which recovers set sound vibrations. Through a sort of complicated process, the sound transfers through a few hair membranes within the inner ear, which help produce the human balance through an electrical signal that's delivered and registered by the brain. Now, knowing such a process and messing with it slightly by adding an extra layer to the sound... This helps me manifest a particular sound with can help me send different signal to the brain. Almost making the brain itself the cause of their own turmoil. Paralysis, a natural response too many, like sleep paralysis for example. Deliver the sight frequency of sound layered with a dash with chakra and I can temporarily shut down your system.")_

?Impressive.? 

?A sound based jutsu. It travels though and disrupts the equilibrium. It understands what went wrong, the intrusion into my body. Now break down the process, reproduce the sound and finally?.

*Adapt*. ?
​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2015)

_With Retsu_
“This sight is far more grotesque than I would have imagined. It appears that every inch of his body has been perforated, even his skull. The wounds of his body are closing around the object. His skin is growing around the protrusions and seems to be absorbing everything that has penetrated his body. Remove everything, otherwise they will just fuse with his body. ” 

With Hisashi
“Is this what you inherited from your family? That medic with a mouth? It seems exactly like what she was capable of but on a more grandiose scale.”

“You still here? Actually, a better question, why the hell are you speaking to me clown?”

“You got a mouth just like her, yet my smooth tongue. You feel me with so much pride that I feel a tear coming.” 

“Avoiding the question are we?” 

“Your inquiry is in error thus requires no answer, for the answer you seek can’t come from me as I am not the one ‘speaking to you’, my grandest child, you are speaking to me.” 

“What? You’re in my mind. That means you’re speaking to me, because I sure as hell am not speaking to you, _Ryuho_.”

“You haven’t noticed? Well, this isn’t the first time. My little Hisashi you called me here in your hour of need.” 

“You’re lying. With what my body is capable of there’s no way-“

“It’s time for me to go. But don’t fret my twin, we’ll see each other again.” 

“Wait…there’s something I gotta to say. That guy I just fought, there’s something about him. I really don’t know why, but when that building collapsed on me and I studied him with my Rimen, I suddenly…."

I couldn't see it, but I could feel Zero smile....or maybe it wasn't him smiling....maybe it was me? 

"Fell in love with him.” 

"*ZHAHAHAHAHAHA*. Just a little bit more and you'll be where I need you." 

*Hisashi. WAKE UP.* 

_Outside..._
The black world I found myself in slowly faded as light permeated into my sights. I could see the ground pass by though I wasn’t walking. I could hear the greatly exaggerated hissing around me, an after effect of my body restoring itself back to its original state. A tight grip was latched around my waist and as my senses began to come back in full, I took notice of the broad shoulders and the back that my chest was pressed up against. Long midnight hair that followed well pass this persons waist. I knew exactly who was carrying me.

“Retsu, put me down. I can walk.” Upon hearing my voice it stopped in its tracks and I jumped off onto the ground. My clothes were torn and tattered while the moment I hit the ground my mask fell off my face and at my feet. I felt rejuvenated and a bit more. There was this…sensation I couldn’t really explain that was swelling in my chest. My mind keep going back and replaying the scenario that lead to my death. The luscious red spark that came into my gaze, the pain that took over my entire body like someone skinned me alive and dropped me into a barrel of salt. 

“Hisashi.” That familiar voice of the scientist Rita, the one who sent me here.

“What’s up?” I answered back very calm, completely unlike me. All my responses were always filled with a bit of flair and sarcasm, not this time which I was sure Rita took notice of. “Your restoration is extraordinary fast and quite in-depth. It healed everything, even the hole in your heart and the spear that pierced your brain. In spite of that, you seem to be acting…rather strange.” I felt myself smiling, big and wide, she was worried about me? That’s funny. 

“There’s something, you can say. I came to pick up what turned out to be a real fine piece of cat, although I seem to have run into something far more intriguing. I’m actually kind of disgusted by it because it’s a guy, trifling, but this guy….he was my first.” There was silence, probably because Rita didn’t understand my babbling. 

“I had never lost a fight before, especially with Retsu at my side….and this time I lost. And here’s the thing about it. I not only lost this fight, which I thought couldn’t happen, but he also _killed_ me. I-I-I….I’m just so flustered by it. This feeling is swelling up in my chest so much that it hurts, is this what they call _‘being’_ in love? If so, then I think we will have to make him take responsibilities for this. Right?” I filled the hood off my head, my silver hair racing down the sides of my face. 

“Retsu. To repay them for this next time.” My lips parted in a partial smile that expelled the aura of my egregious intent. Some would even say I had the look of a demon.

“*We’ll butcher both of them*.” 
​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 21, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*For Your Sake I*

_Enemies: How To Make Them I_ 

“You didn’t need to come,” Yuuko commented, walking slightly ahead from a distracted Haru. “I practically did all by myself anyway,” she added, turning so she could look at the blond who seemed to find his scrolls much more important than what she was saying. The girl scoffed and twirled around, her hair swiftly following her motions in a way that, unbeknownst to her, really did steal his eyes if only for a second. 

Her words were true. It was a simple C-rank, equal if not easier than a lot of other missions the genin had successfully completed during these past couple of years. Their client was an old farmer from the south that had an important family jewel stolen. He hadn’t had a lot to pay with so the mission had been untouched until Haru took pity and shoved it on her face. Finding the thieves, beating the crap out of them and getting the jewel back to the man hadn’t been hard at all but Haru had followed her every single step, constantly watching her with hawk eyes. The girl hadn’t know how to react to that kind of attention but, before she could process it all, it had come to an end, killing the butterflies that had been constantly fluttering inside her stomach with it.

The story that the old man had told her was enough to keep her from sulking though. Apparently, the jewel was his wife’s who had passed a way this last year and he was waiting until his granddaughter was a bit older to pass it on to her. Stories like these are simply so touching, the girl couldn’t help but love them. Despite thinking that Haru should’ve just stayed home, she was glad he had shoved the mission to her and…she had to admit, it was nice to go out like this. Even if he was busy reading, the scenery was enough to keep her entertained. 

“I think we can stop here,” she heard him say behind her. Turning again, she noticed he had stopped more than a couple of feet away and had been looking around. 

“Already? We can keep walking,” she remarked, frowning.

“The sun’s setting already. If we had rented a car...”

“Fine, I get it,” she put her hands up and walked to where he was dropping his bag, placing hers nearby so she could get their bentos. They ate in silence even after Haru put away the scrolls due to lack of light. “Why do you keep screwing up so much?” She asked directly before shoving food inside her mouth.

He looked at her and shrugged. “Even Tora’s getting worried-“

“You mean pissed,” he interrupted her nonchalantly. 

“You’re going to have to tell us sooner or later.” That said, she just placed her empty box inside a plastic bag and shoved it down her backpack before lying down on the grass to sleep. Turning away from him, she shut her eyes tight and let the quiet night sounds lull her.

“Why do you hate cars so much?” Haru asked, sitting down next to her half asleep form. Ignoring him because she sincerely couldn’t bother with an answer when sweet sleep was beckoning her so strongly, she felt her heart burst when he bent down and planted a ghost like kiss on her cheek and thanked whatever gods existed that she had inherited Tora’s poker face through their rough training sessions. 

_Something_ woke her up.

She couldn’t pin point exactly what it was but something felt wrong. Alarmed she turned and let out a breath of relief when she saw Haru’s form still asleep beside her. Maybe it was just her imagination but…just in case she got up and prepared the hand signs to summon Ao-chan. The usual cheerful little blue sprite shivered with fear and held onto her hair with fear, her big blue eyes tearful. “Ne-san, Ao-chan is scared! Ao-chan is scared! Ao-chan is scared!” She whispered in Yuuko’s ear, her little head turning around frantically. 

“Go back,” the girl ordered and the sprite didn’t need to hear it twice before she disappeared in her usual blue sparkles. There was no point keeping Aoi out, she had her confirmation. Someone was there. If she trusted anyone’s instincts, Ao-chan’s were definitely the ones. Maybe she should’ve awaken Haru but he would be useless. She wasn’t when she said even Tora was getting worried. For a while now the blond just kept messing up no matter what he did. It would be better to let him sleep and take care of this herself.

_“Don’t be cocky.” _

Tora’s warning buzzed in her ears but, just this once, she ignored it. She had to be cocky. Her confidence would die if she had to depend on someone else. 

Alert and with as much attention as she could muster, she looked around, trying to spot the enemy amidst the trees with the moonlight as her only guide. When she suddenly felt movement behind her, Yuuko turned with a kunai ready to slice through whoever’s throat it was. The enemy simply grabbed her arm and Yuuko felt a hand at the small of her back right before she was sent flying.

Steadying herself in time, she grabbed a new kunai and quickly turned to face whoever it was, silently cursing at the fact she had let the enemy stand between Haru and her. Her enemy had a tall, slender build, a girl and…from what Yuuko could see behind the hood, she appeared to be incredibly beautiful. Was she a threat or…no, she couldn’t waver. Ao-chan had been scared for a reason. Forming the Ram, Yuuko flickered so she could once again stand between Haru and this mysterious girl, her kunai stretched out in an open threat.

“State your business.”

If this was some freaking ex-girlfriend that was trying to get back at Haru for cheating, Yuuko might just let her.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 21, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*A-Rank: The Falls Have Eyes*

_Still Waters Run Deep II_

The Land of the Waterfalls was beautiful. Though not as beautiful as Kumogakure, it was still incredibly pretty. Yuuko loved having water running all around her, its sound following her wherever she went. She always felt safe with water around, it meant she could use all her techniques to their full extent and not have to worry about her chakra levels going down so fast. There was a huge difference between having to create water out of her chakra and being free to use the natural resources around her. It meant she could fight longer without having to worry about chakra depletion. She had a feeling this detail was going to be useful for this mission.

She didn?t have time for sightseeing though, there was a mission to be completed and it time she met her team mates so she quickened her pace towards the Inn that would be their meeting place while keeping a steady look over her watch so she could keep track of when Ao-chan would be coming back. 

It wasn?t a five star inn but it was a nice, cozy place and the owner had smiled kindly at her while showing her the door to the designed meeting room. Yuuko didn?t know exactly who was going to be in her team so she was quite curious to find out. Knocking, she opened the door and grinned when she saw who was inside.

Sitting at the table with solemn expressions was a tall guy with light colored hair and a woman that was, most probably an Uchiha, judging by her facial features. She didn?t know who the latter was but she happily recognized the guy as Takashi, the person she had fought alongside against Meiji during Edie?s chuunin party. 

?Takashi-kun!? She greeted with a happy grin. ?It?s been too long.? He nodded back at her but didn?t smile back. It was a bit strange really. If she recalled right, Takashi had been a very kind, bright, cute guy during the time she had interacted with him at the party. She was curious about what had made him become so quiet and somber but now was really not the time to catch up with old friends. Looking at the lady, she smiled and nodded. ?I suppose you?re our jounin? I?m Yuuko Shinohara, from Kumogakure.?

?That?s correct, I?m Asami Uchiha,? she introduced herself as Yuuko sat down on the table. ?We should be getting a fourth member but you were assumed to be the last one to arrive since you?ve come all the way from Lightning.?

Yuuko twiddled her fingers on the table, looking at Takashi with some curiosity. He was looking as if he wasn?t sure if he should be in the same room as them or not. ?I see. Well, I don?t know what happened to him but maybe we can just leave him a message and allow him to rendezvous with us later. I don?t know about you,? she commented with a playful glint on her eyes, placing her elbows on the table so she could rest her head on her hands. ?But I?m really curious to see what this Leviathan is about.?

?That?s probably for the best,? Asami answered, agreeing with her. ?But I think we can rest for a little while longer before we set off.?

Kind of glad she had some time to eat, Yuuko quickly pulled her backpack off and dug through it to get one of her bentos. It was important to fill up before a mission so she would be at her strongest in case something went wrong. Nice to have a jounin who understood this. Without a second though, she dug in, letting a wave of silence fall around the trio. ?You knew Takashi, Yuuko-san??

Looking up, Yuuko swallowed before answering the Uchiha?s question. ?Yeah, Takashi-kun and I fought together at the Nakano mansion two?three years ago. Boy, we took the beating of our lives didn?t we?? She asked the boy in question who was looking incredibly uncomfortable with the topic at hand, going as far as wincing at Yuuko?s latter comment. ?Well, I can?t blame you for not looking at those memories with fondness. And Uchiha-san??

Asami turned to her, startled, she had been looking at Takashi as if she was ready to say something to the boy before Yuuko interrupted her thoughts. ?Oh, we?ve been going out for a couple of years now,? the older girl explained, brushing her black hair away from her eyes.

Yuuko smiled and went back to eating. ?I think, we?ve done enough resting,? she commented even as she shoved the last pieces of fried chicken inside her mouth and downed them in one go. Apparently agreeing with her, Asami got up and nodded at the two with determination.

?Yeah, about time we get this done,? she agreed, heading over to the door and opening it, revealing the innkeeper right behind it with a box in his hand.

?This box just arrived for you kids,? the kindly old man said, handing it over to Asami before going on his way. Yuuko exchanged a curious glance with Takashi before the jounin came back and set the box on the table, opening it with no further inspection. Inside were three rather large, shining dark stones. 

?Probably the ones we?re supposed to use but?? Yuuko commented, picking up one of the beautiful stones. ?Who sent this??​


----------



## Laix (Jan 21, 2015)

RYOKO 
INTERACTION ARC
​_The first rule of working in this business is that you don't ask questions.

When the client says he wants that mother of three dead, you don't ask why. You just assume they've done something that can only be forgiven in death, something that is worth paying an exiled Chūnin hundreds of thousands of ryō.

If I asked so many questions, I might get connected to my targets. That can become a problem. What if I hesitate before making the strike? What if I have a second thought as my blade hovers over their beating throat? That's a situation that can never arise as long as I work in this industry, and it's why I'm so sought after.

Suppress your emotions and you free your power._

"State your business."

The busty girl with a determined glint in her eye demanded to a hooded Ryoko, pointing a kunai straight towards her. These two had no business. Her name was Yuuko Shinohara and she was merely an acquaintance of Ryoko's real target who lay sleeping just a few meters away on the grass.

In the light seconds that passed, Ryoko meticulously calculated her next moves. She thought about trying to get this mouthy girl out of the way but that could cause more trouble than necessary; As long as the target, Haru, was dead, it didn't matter what else followed. She had been commissioned to kill him and him alone.

So that was her focus. Ryoko couldn't waste any time with interferences.

With no prior warning, she thrusted her body forward and lunged straight towards the boy. A sharp but discreet knife popped from her sleeve but Yuuko wasn't going to let the assassin get through her that easily. 

She initiated a small skirmish between the two, stopping Ryoko's blade with her own. The slightly older woman was more skilled than she thought, pressing her weight on to the blade to disorient Yuuko and allow for a roundhouse kick to smack her across the cheek. It hit, but the Kumogakure genin quickly recovered, grabbing Ryoko's leg and attempting to pull her down to the ground. With a fast and nimble elegance, Ryoko utilized her other leg for a a second roundhouse to knock Yuuko away and create distance between the girls. 

"I'll ask again: State your business!"

They stood parallel, staring each other down as they caught their breaths. Ryoko maintained her hood to obscure her identity, something Yuuko was curious to find out.

"It's none of yours. That's all you need to know."

"Of course it's my business, he's my friend! I won't just let you harm him like that!"

So that was how it was going to be.

Reaching into the holster on her waist, Ryoko gripped a scarlet red hilt and slowly pulled it out of its sheath~.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Ran Furoshima
Working with an Amateur
Secret Lab- Sound Country​
The lab was quiet, the only sound to be heard was gentle slicing almost completely faint.  "Hey... ain't this a bit weird?" Butaro comments, "Don't you want a new body?" Ran looks down at the cat, "Hand me the forceps, We're going to pull the skin away from the muscle. But it always sticks, you have to cut the bits connecting it and i can't pull and cut now can I?" The cat shakes his head. "Nah... I guess you can't..." Butaro gulped as he gripped one side of the corpse's chest and gently started to pull it away from his muscle. 

There was a sickening tearing sound as it separated, it was wet and sent shivers down his spine. "Oh hush, it's not his muscle anyway, beneath the skin is a layer of fat, that's what we're cutting through next." Butaro covered his mouth as a small bit of vomit rushed in. "Ugh... Can I... Go home...?" Ran gently sliced through the small bits of fat that clung to the skin and gave the cat a dirty look. "Right..." Butaro stuck his tongue out as Ran cut into the fat, "Gaaah!, it sounds like you're cutting into really thick jam..." 

"It's fat Butaro, Cellulate, brown fat, adipose tissue its a mixture of glycerol and fatty acids. Not. Jam." Butaro sighed, "trust me, I know... I wish i didn't... Uhhhh.. It's so disgusting." His tongue stuck out between his teeth. "Hold the muscle back now, put the grips on the other end as well so I can begin work on checking his organs. If all is in good condition I should be able to start his heart again and get you a new body." "Eh!? Really!?" Ran nodded, though in his mind he knew the truth. "Souls can only enter a new body once using my current method. Meaning i'll be unable to bring Butaru into this body. Though he doesn't need to know that."

"Alright boss! I got the body pulled aparf-" Butaro leaned over the sink and let lose a stream of orange colored liquid, filled with the snacks he'd eaten only minutes before the surgery. "Go clean yourself up. You're lucky you didn't do that into the corpse." Ran sighed, "LOOK AT THAT! ITS DISGUSTING! Is that what my spleeehurgh!" Once more Butaro released the contents of his stomach into the sink. "Have you finished?"  Butaro nodded, "I'm sorry... this is a bit much... I need air..." Ran shook his head and grabbed a bone saw. "I'll be working on replacing these organs with something more useable. Find me a good one outside." Butaro nodded, "Yeah... Yeah... I'll go find a guy or something."


----------



## Kenju (Jan 22, 2015)

[- N E W D A Y Code - ]
-Beach Queens (Act II)-
<"Some Things Just Never Change">


Riokou relaxed her back against the ship's ledge. The bothersome drone of Yubel's words echoed through her head. She'd strengthened her discipline quite a bit through the years but even she felt a bit of relief once another party entered. Their blue-attire matching the ocean's blue, her blond hair kept into a pony-tail similar to her own, and a single shut eye brought back uncomfortable memories. Her appearance changed of course with age, but this cool beauty was certainly Kirisaki Shinko.

Soon, and almost immediately after, another set of foot steps entered the scene. The first thing to take notice of was the curly ringlets of golden hair that swayed as she moved. On top of that was a flower casually worn for peaceful occasions. This ludicrous sense of laxity and air of confidence brought to mind and sight, Edie Nanako.

The team had now been accumulated at a single spot. The problem Riokou felt however was how to introduce herself before the two unacquainted with herself. Perhaps the best approach was a straight forward and honest one. 

The kunoichi lightly raised her hand and called into the others attention,

"It's a pleasure to meet you both I-"

Her words were prety much stepped on at that moment. Like she was some sort of ghost or sort, her two teammates had a conversation of their own without thet presence of Riokou coming of mind to them. Even worse so, their each change of words happened to do with the opposites chest size. A matter that the green-haired girl saw no interest in. Nevertheless, the combinations of annoyance and frustration brought the neutral party to step in,

"Could you both put a hold on your games for now? It's rude to interrupt when someone's talking."

Standing between the two to exert her presence, Riokou gave a short glance and their faces to check for any further retort before continuing,

"You both aren't familiar with myself but I'm knowledgeable of you both from the Chuunin Exams and the incident at the Nanako Manor almost three years ago,"

The warrior placed and single hand gently to her chest,

"My name is Riokou of Silent Honors. It's a......pleasantry to actually get the chance to meet you both,"

As the air was still a bith rough, the ocean's waves collided aggressivly against shore. It was at the moment, the girl's eyes took notice of something else. 

"Also, it seems the other squad has made it here themselves,"

She gestured a thumb to the figures making their way onto the ship. Riokou tensed her nerves as she attempted to identify them. Unlike her own squad, these three kunoichi entered together in unison. Tensity rose upon both parties observation of the other,​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 22, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*For Your Sake I*

_Enemies: How To Make Them II_

Yuuko?s eyes were stolen by the blade glowing with the moonlight. For a moment, she felt her entire body lock as her hands shook slightly. She tried to use her poker face to hide away her fear but she found it impossible. Memories of times when she was at her weakest streamed behind her eyes in a way she couldn?t avoid them. She had to, though. She couldn?t let fear make her useless this time. Mama might be out of her reach already but she could still protect Haru and this wasn?t the figure. Her train of thoughts came to a full stop when she had to jump back or her enemy?s blade would slice her in half. And wouldn?t it be ironic to die while thinking she could still protect Haru.

?Haru, this is the time to wake up,? she called, nudging him with a foot, but the blond just kept on sleeping. The girl frowned but she didn?t dare take her eyes off the enemy to check exactly what was wrong with her friend. ?Haru!?

The girl growled, she was going to beat the crap out of him as soon as this was over with. ?Perhaps my involvement isn?t required this time,? the hooded tall girl commented with a low voice that only served to sincerely piss off Yuuko.

?Don?t think I?m letting you make it certain,? she retorted before forming the Tiger so she could create a water clone that would stay near Haru, ready with a water prison if she needed to protect the sleeping beauty. A bit more relaxed, Yuuko launched herself at her enemy who gracefully evaded her and quickly counterattacked with her blade, forcing Yuuko to act on her speed if she didn?t want to lose an arm. That blade was dangerous. Even not being knowledgeable about swords, Yuuko was aware that she would highly regret it if she let it touch her. 

For a while, Yuuko simply depended on her Taijutsu skills without using her chakra again. However, she soon found out this hadn?t been a very good idea. Fighting her current enemy was like training with Tora without having the assurance that the battle wouldn?t end with Yuuko?s death. Every attack she tried seemed too weak against her enemy?s and she soon discovered that Hoodie?s skills weren?t only based on her Kenjutsu. Her Taijutsu was the best the girl had ever seen and she had been sent flying more than once. She wouldn?t be surprised if some of her bones were already cracked just by her enemy using her hands on her. Thankfully, Yuuko had her speed to back her up when it came to avoiding that sweet looking blade.

In need of a break, the purple eyed girl jumped back and stared at Hoodie, seriously out of breath. Would she be as good in long range as she was close? It was worth a try if nothing else. Jumping farther away, she formed the Tiger again but this time shot water bullets her enemy?s way who slashed through them as if they were nothing and turned to head straight to Haru. Yuuko?s eyes widened and her water clone immediately formed the water prison, leaving Haru?s sleeping form protected inside a cocoon of impenetrable water. That is, if her clone wasn?t harm.

With no time to think about the consequences, Yuuko formed the Ram and molded her chakra into black lightning, sending her black tiger after Hoodie and successfully stopping her from reaching Haru. This technique seemed to be effective given it put her enemy on the defense. She couldn?t let herself be touched by the tiger after all. However, keeping this technique active was energy consuming and there was no way she could defeat Hoodie with the little time her chakra allowed the tiger to pounce around. It was frustrating. Almost three years. She had spent almost three years training constantly, honing all her techniques, working on her strengths and weaknesses but?when it came to actually needing that strength to protect someone?

She lacked it.

Blinking away tears she pulled back her tiger and formed the Snake to send a spear of black lightning flowing her way as a distraction to get closer to Haru and her clone. 

?Is he still breathing?? She asked without looking over her shoulder.

?Are you an idiot?? Her clone retorted with an annoyed voice. How come her clones always had the worst attitudes ever? ?Of course he?s not breathing, he?s under water you retarded bi-?

?Enough with channeling Tora,? Yuuko ordered, sincerely pissed off. ?Is he alive??

Her clone kept quiet and Yuuko knew why. It was in their best interest that the enemy didn?t find out, after all. ?I?ll release him once he?s in danger of drowning,? the clone whispered so quietly the girl was certain no one else could hear. 

Nodding ever so slightly, the girl stared at her hooded enemy. Thinking it was about time she removed that damn cloth and showed who she was,​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Beach Queens
_____________________________

Edie's initial interaction left me a little speechless; no matter how forward she had been she hasn't ever been _that_  forward. Her advances were simply uncalled for and I couldn't believe  she'd grab me in such a way; in that same respect I should have expected  no less from Edie. As much as I wanted to either slap her, push her  away, and scream at her all at the same time, but what refrained me from  doing so had been the new arrival, or so I thought. It was a women  around our age with green hair, who overall, seemed to have polite  manners and high diction.

Wow, it was like the opposite of Edie.  To be honestly, I was surprised that she had heard of me; not so much  Edie because she was the daughter of Natsu Nakano, so obviously she  would be well known, but me? What could I be known for? I was basically a  nobody? Regardless, I'm glad that this girl had done her research, and  while she was right that I hadn't known her I was happy to be acquainted.

Before  I could introduce myself however, they appeared. Almost like they were  besties going out to lunch together, the three of them rolled onto the  boat in a tight knit unit, which was strange because if the mission  statement was correct then they should all be from different villages.  Unlike us however, they were already in their swimwear, looking like they were ready for whatever challenges would befall them.

The  first and foremost girl that had caught my attention was the center  one, blonde hair and blue eyes. She reminded me of Edie in a strange  way, maybe it was because she was rich or something. If I were correct  in guessing, this girl was probably the one named Lia, the granddaughter  of the previous Mizukage. The way she carried herself was sort of regal  in a sense, so maybe that's why I guessed that. On the other hand, I  noticed that my team mate, Riokou, tensed up upon gazing her eyes at  her; maybe they knew one another before this? Who knows.


Secondly had been a girl with long red hair, tied up in a pony tail with chopstick like hair ties. Just like Lia she too wore a blue bathing suit, while not exactly tan, she made the other two girls with her look pale in comparison. She seemed more relaxed than the pompous Lia, but even then gave a energetic aura. If I had to muster a guess then this girl had to have been Rita, the girl from Sunagakure.

Finally came the last girl who seemed overall quiet but had a kind expression on her face. She too had long hair but unlike Rita, her hair color had been purple as she allowed it to hang low, with only a flower remaining in her hair. Her swimsuit had been different from the others as well, being designed with pink and red stripes. While almost sticking out of the crowd she also seemed to have a lack of a presence. By process of elimination, this had to be Hana, the girl from Fuzengakure.

A word didn't evict from any of our mouths as the three made their way onto the boat, with Lia leading the pact. It was clear just by their body language that they thought they were all that, almost like the group was being led by another Edie. Regardless we all stayed silent, an invisible tension easing its way between us. By the time the three had passed us, Lia turned around, placing one hand on her hip.

"Who do we have here? Are you three supposed to be our opposing team? This is going to be, like, so fun! Just think of fun as your objective and not winning and you'll have a good time, yah!"

The way how she spoke annoyed me, but I was sure that was all part of her gimmick anyways. Unlike the three of them, we weren't all smiling, happy and having fun, but that's because this is still a mission. No matter what the task is you should still take it seriously. I looked the girl in the eye, retorting:

"Well, I don't know about that. This is still a mission; regardless it's a   pleasure to meet you, and I hope we both do well on this mission."

"What! Don't wish them that, we came here to win, and that's that! Even if I'm with Boob-Job-Man-Stealer Shinko and Ms. Stick-Up-Her-Ass, there's no way my team will lose!"

"Maybe you should listen to your friend here, cyclops; bringing a positive attitude can make a worlds difference. However, I doubt you could beat us, right."

I didn't want to cause any outright violence before the mission even got started but I wanted to shut the two heiresses up so badly. Regardless I knew the best thing to do in this case was to stay quiet and accept it, better not to cause any sort of conflict. With that said Riokou had been giving Lia a strange look this entire time and made me wonder what was up, but I didn't want to press it any further at this time. Of course Rita jumped in and put in her thoughts:

"Let them think what they want, and also just as a tip, over confidence can get the best of you sometimes; best not to underestimate them."

"Underestimate them? I'm not underestimating them; thinking that they could best me would be overestimating them. They're at the level at which they should aught to be, right?"

"Please, this isn't about winning or losing, let's just get along and move on."

The girl in the back pipped up finally. I was sort of shocked to hear her state her opinion like this but it was clear that Lia actually was considering her statement. Looking away for a second, she scoffed but then accepted the idea. Turning back to us she admitted:

"Tch, fine, here's to a healthy rivalry. My name is Lia, the red heads name is Rita, and the shy mouse in the back is Hana."

My predictions had become true but there wasn't much I could say in response, Edie decided to take over, almost shoving in her face:

"Well you already know Boob-Job-Man-Stealer Shinko, and Miss Stick-Up-Her-Ass, but my name is Edie. That's the only one you have to remember."

I wanted to slap Edie for the third time today, but I knew this is how she was. She was probably having some sort of identity crisis with this second Edie running around, so of course she had to show her superiority. Regardless though I could tell that whatever happened, this wasn't going to end well.
​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2015)

Aurora Adachi
Flashback Training 1
__________________________________

It was all too strange, I hadn't even lifted a finger to help myself in, well, god knows how long. I had been helping that immortal girl for over six months that I hadn't given any time to myself, not that I really cared. When did I become so selfless? Maybe I just felt like doing something nice, I mean, she did end up joining the Church because of it. What was I to do now though? I couldn't waste any more time, I had spent all that time with her now it is time to spend a little bit on me.

Here I was sitting in front of a waterfall as the water droplets bounced off my shiny armor. I came out here with the intention to train but I was unsure on what to train. I had been given a list of techniques that I could utilize if I so wished, so I decided it was the best course of action. If anything I knew I had relied too much on my sword, if I lost that in battle I'd be almost screwed because I had no other terms of defense. That's why I had to learn a new technique.

According to the scroll that was given to me the hand seals for the technique had been either Snake -> Ram -> Horse -> Hare -> Ram -> Horse -> Hare and then my hand wide open with my palm facing outwards. Otherwise the technique would utilize Snake -> Ox and then clapping my hands. I wasn't sure if there was a difference in kneading these chakras in terms of strength or it was found easier in some respect, but for now I'd go for the simpler Snake -> Ox combination.

I preformed the two hand seals, kneading chakra inside my hand, and as soon as I clapped released the chakra, and the water surrounded my body. I was starting to choke on the water surrounding my body. With this unexpected turn of events my chakra became unstable and the water dome dissipated under my feet, merging with the large water source underneath. Catching my breath, I analyzed what possibly went wrong.

It was clear that I preformed the jutsu differently than how it should of been, but why did it form like that? As well, it felt like water based chakra was leaking from all my chakra pours versus just my hand like it's supposed to. Thinking back about what I did it was clear that I had done something wrong; I chose the wrong hand seals to create. I had done the simply Snake and Ox, ending it with clapping my hands; the realization had become more obvious as I started to think about it.

It was my fault for trying to take shortcuts in this training; that technique with shorter hand seals had been to encase myself in the water prison, not an opponent. That was why it was easier to weave hand seals for, because I didn't have to gather chakra in one place to preform it, I had to released it all around my body. So I couldn't cut any corners, if I wanted this to be an effective technique I had to learn it the more difficult way.

I took a deep breath and weaved the correct handseals, which had been Snake -> Ram -> Horse -> Hare -> Ram -> Horse -> Hare. Finishing the last seal I stuck my hand out right in front of me and I allowed the chakra to burst out. A small sphere of water came bursting out, surrounding the nearby air. A smile grew on my face as I realized this was the result I had wanted to achieve. Happy with the prison I had formed I removed my hand to see how long it'd stay up.

The water dome fell immediately. I had to keep from my mouth hanging wide open. What happened? Could it not stabilize without my hand staying in place? Was that the reason why the water dome formed around my wrist as well? In a way that made sense because it's such a dense form and needs constant shape manipulation to preserve its prison like status, but it still seemed a bit over the top in terms of needing to stay in one place.

So what should I do? This technique seemed almost useless, only viable in a one on one situation. The only way I could imagine it being a useful technique is if I created a butterfly clone and used the technique, but even then it'd be a bit risky. A sigh escaped my breath, there'd only be a few opportunities that a technique like this would be useful, but I was already this far in I might as well continue training. I took a deep breath and weaved the handseals again.

Raising my right arm, the chakra welled out once again, taking form in the shape of a sphere. As I predicted, it needed constant shape manipulation to transform the prison and make it keep its form. It wasn't overly difficult though, it was large enough where it would be easy to keep its form. I wasn't sure how long I could sustain this, but it'd be more than enough to keep it before I can strike the final blow.

With all this said though, I hadn't tried this on a moving or real target. I looked around my surroundings and saw nothing, besides a single lone bird. It was flying around, probably looking for a good time to swoop down and take a jumping fish, so I thought it best to stand back and wait. As I thought, once I got off the water a fish jumped up from the watery surface and the bird of prey swooped down to go catch it. At the apex of its dive I jumped in and weaved the hand seals in order: Snake -> Ram -> Horse -> Hare -> Ram -> Horse -> Hare, and stuck my hand out, capturing the flying creature with my jutsu.

There it sat as water bubbles escaped its mouth. Surprisingly I was able to get the jump on it but I didn't want to kill the thing, it hadn't done anything wrong besides survive. I almost immediately removed my hand so it could go free, and down the bird crashed into the water. It took a little bit but after a while the bird managed to fly back into the sky, getting as far away from me as possible. Seeing that it was in fact able to be used against mobile targets I simply smiled and walked back onto solid land, this wasn't all I was going to do today.​


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2015)

EDIE
BEACH QUEENS

_________________________________________________​ 
The world was nothing but an audience for Lia and Edie as the two wealthy and powerful heiresses stared eachother down. They analyzed the other's outfits, picking apart their appearance and deconstructing their very existence in their heads. Kirisaki was certain lightning was about to be conjured just from their eyes making contact.

"I'm sorry, I would like totally carry on with our pre-victory speech but I just couldn't help but notice what you're wearing." 

Edie bat her eyelashes, her mind unable to completely register what she was hearing. This washed up heiress from the most irrelevant part of the Black was honestly trying to come for her clothes? Such a heinous insult wouldn't be taken lightly even though it had yet to leave her lips!

"It's like... I guess the word for it is, like, heaven's charity case?"

Hand on her hip, Lia was practically monologuing while her teammates rolled their eyes, used to this behaviour from the boisterous blonde.

"God, her voice is, like, so annoying!" 

Edie groaned, nudging Kirisaki. Lia picked up on this and soon had an equally disgusted look upon her face.

"Wait, _my_ voice is annoying? Um, have you, like, not heard yourself speak lately?"

"I sure have and I, like, have to say it's nowhere near as annoying as you!"

"Like, you sound unintelligent!"

"What does that even mean? Look who's the dumb one now!"

"Oh my god, that word is like, barely five syllables! Someone send her back to the Academy!"

"Send you back like send you back to hell you trampy little shit-"​
"Woah woah woah I think that's enough."

Kirisaki clasped her hand over Edie's mouth, trying to suppress anymore venom from leaking out. She could already sense the taller heiress coming close to blows and trying her best to control her anger. Glancing over at Lia, she looked just as pissed off. If she wasn't mistaken there was steam blowing out of her ears.

"An interesting interaction..." Silent Honours remarked, keeping herself distanced from this spectacle and remaining a spectator. Lia wasn't going to allow that however. Once you opened your mouth, you was involved.

"Excuse me who are you even talking to? To, like, think you can address me when you're not even on my radar!"

"Don't talk to her like that!" Edie growled, frantically swiping her claws at Lia only to be physically blocked by Kirisaki. "You, like, don't even know her!"

"I know enough to see you shop at Konoha Mart!"

Nakano let out the sharpest gasp Kirisaki had ever heard in the years she'd known her. This gasp sounded more horrified and insulted than when Edie saw her father_ dying_ before her. That's when her human barrier was no longer effective and she couldn't contain the blonde any longer.

"Okay, you did _*NOT*_ just go there! I promised I wouldn't rise up to people like you but today's a day for new things!" 

Edie immediately removed her white heels, holding the blunt end towards Lia's head with the intention of charging it with chakra and leaving the ex-Mizukage's granndaughter looking like a collapsed ball. Lia's teammates immediately jumped to her defense while Riokou and Kirisaki stood before Edie.

"How about we save it for the battlefield?"

"Excellent idea."

"_*NO IF SHE WANTS TO COME FOR LOVELY LIA SHE'S GONNA GET A HANDFUL OF LOVELY LIA I'M READY I CAME PREPARED I WILL NOT-*_"

"_*HOW FUCKING DARE SHE EVEN TRY TO SUGGEST I SHOP AT K-MART LIKE I WILL NOT STAND FOR THAT THIS SUPER SLUT IS ASKING FOR A-*_"​


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2015)

RYOKO 
INTERACTION ARC​ 
Under the shadow of her hood, she stood completely still with sword in one hand and her other balled into a fist. Her brown eyes of similar pigment to the woods that surrounded them drifted to her right where a clone of Shinohara Yuuko kept the target contained in a prison of water.

_(Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu... the target doesn't have long in there before he has to be released or she'll be doing my job for me. Then, we have...)_

Her eyes floated over to the original who stared Ryoko down with an intent to defiance to Haru's impending fate. 

Why did she try so hard to fight it?

We all die eventually. This was his death as written in the stars. Unfortunate? - yes, but true and absolute nonetheless. 

"You cannot keep your friend contained in that water prison for long..." Ryoko gestured over to the prison, the gravity-defying water circling around the sleeping target.

"You realize that, don't you?"

"It's long enough to deal with you."

So she wasn't going down with a real fight. Ryoko's intentions weren't to waste time, energy or chakra on getting past such a resilient guard. Perhaps she should've just smoke-bombed and made things a lot easier on herself.

Whatever. That was a note to take for the future. 

With her free hand, Ryoko brought it up to her torso and formed it into the unique 'clone' sign. It was similar to the 'tiger' handseal but had a unique purpose that made it a tell-tale signal as to what jutsu was coming next. Yuuko gulped in preparation as a burst of white smoke clouded Ryoko.

Once it was cleared, there was two hooded sword-wielding assassins to deal with. The only difference to moments before however, was...

"Byakugan!"

Through the shadows of her hood, two heavenly white glows emitted from the darkness. They were the tainted byakugan of what was once the Princess of the Hyūga clan; now a girl on self-imposed exile and wanted for working in the wrong business.

"The Byakugan? I see..."

"No, it is _I_ who sees."

Ryoko split from her clone, squaring off against Yuuko and her clone. Suitably, the doppelganger targeted the doppelganger and the original went straight for the orginal, sword gripped tight in her hand with the aim of simply keeping Yuuko busy. If she could shave off some chakra and damage some chakra points, maybe even land a deep cut while she was at it, then all the merrier.

The two girls danced through the grass, the sharp noise of clashing metal disturbing the wildlife. It was her sword against her kunai, a weapon seemingly inferior yet doing surprisingly well in holding itself against Ryoko's power. 

As you can see, this was just a distraction. The real intention was with the clone, who was aiming for a straight kill _through_ the water prison. Thankfully, Yuuko's clone predicted its movements and dislodged the sword from its course with a bullet of water.

"You're gonna have to try harder than that!"

"*Jūho-ken!*"

It's sword now glowing a translucent blue, the doppelganger of Ryoko spun on its heel, bringing the sword with it in a circular slash motion. The clone countered with another water bullet, this time knocking the clone back a few feet. 

However, its intention wasn't to cut.

It was a mimicry of the Hyūga's infamous Gentle Fist, adapted to physical weapons with the same effects. The advantage here was the added, deceptive range.

The clone thought it was safe, that it had countered the doppelganger's attack and that Haru was still - albeit, temporarily - in its safe keeping. With its spare hand, it began charging another water bullet but noticed something strange. The chakra wasn't flowing correctly, it wasn't streaming properly to the correct places. Reality followed afterwards and the clone soon understood that it had been had.

Ryoko's clone wasted no time with a snarky comment, spinning once again on its heel as it focused more of its chakra to its sword. This time, the sword morphed, taking on the form of a long, blue whip.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2015)

Aurora Adachi
Flashback Training 2
__________________________________

Another jutsu I had thought about training was the Uchiha clans favored jutsu, Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu. This technique is one where chakra kneaded inside the body is converted into fire and expelled from the mouth either as a massive orb of roaring flame or as a continuous flame-thrower. The scope of the attack is altered by controlling the volume of chakra that is mustered. I was honestly rather adept as being able to control the shape and volume of my chakra, so that wasn't a problem for me, the problem had been the elemental type.

For a long time now I've been able to utilize my Water Release element, but only until recently I've learned I also have a Fire nature as well. This will be the first technique that requires the use of a fire release though, and truth be told that makes me slightly on edge. It's almost the complete opposite of water, but that much is obvious since water is what extinguishes fire. On that same note though, water always gives me a cool feeling, but I can only imagine the fire erupting inside of me, burning me, it's a little scary.

Shaking my head I knew it was a stupid thought, many people preform fire styled techniques and don't even think twice about it, but something about it just seemed over powering. Maybe it's because the butterflies that encompass my body can burn away rather easily, and that's why it's scary. Regardless, I should have to fear anything about my own technique. As long as I don't let it explode inside of me I should be fine.

Onto more technical knowledge of the technique, it is a C-Rank jutsu that's generally used in short distances, either to hit the opponent directly or as a diversion to set it a following technique. The hand seals for this technique either require a simple Tiger hand seal, or knead the Snake -> Ram -> Monkey -> Boar -> Horse -> Tiger combination. However, after the whole fiasco over the water prison technique, I'd rather do things the harder way, and benefit later on. 

Doing what common knowledge would dictate, I gathered chakra inside my body and lungs, adding my unused fire element. As I had thought, it singed a little, but there was nothing I could do about it. Taking a deep breath I formed the hand seals, and with the finishing tiger I exhaled the chakra, releasing the first formed fire elemental jutsu I had made.

Nothing came out. Well that's not true, I felt like my breath was warmer than normal, but no sort of fire ball was exhaled like I thought there would be. What was wrong? Did I let go of the chakra formation? Or was I scared that if I added too much chakra that it would burn me? Maybe it was the fact that I became worried that made me lose concentration and break the jutsu. I had to get any stupid worries out of my head, they were inconceivable. Truly if others are able to preform a jutsu such as this then so should I. If it were to harm anyone else then this jutsu would be a forbidden one, there's nothing to be scared of. 

Carefully, I weaved the hand signs Snake -> Ram -> Monkey -> Boar -> Horse -> Tiger together, welding chakra inside my longs, condensing it, making it a more solid form. Leaning forward and exhaling I realized the chakra formation of fire as it rolled right off my tongue. Just as the fire ball started to cover more than a foot I took a breath, and the jutsu completely disappeared as I inhaled some smoke and flames.

Coughing a few times I had already realized the mistakes I had preformed. I wasn't much of a swimmer, so my lungs weren't that great anyways, but to perform this jutsu I'd have to constantly exhale chakra to make it cover any significant distance. On that same note I was happy that the technique was preformed so well for the small time it had seen the light of day. I knew I shouldn't have been afraid, it did make my insides feel a little warm but I knew there was no actual damage inside. The fire chakra is not something I should be afraid about.

I had decided I would attempt one more time, knowing that there was nothing else I could do wrong to make it not work. Taking another deep breath I weaved the hand signs for a fine time, Snake -> Ram -> Monkey -> Boar -> Horse -> Tiger, and kneaded the chakra inside of my chest. After gathering what I assumed to be sufficient I leaned forward and exhaled a cloud of flames. Without taking a breath this time I watched as the fire ball covered a distance that it failed to do last time, and after around fifteen to twenty seconds I knew that was good enough. I took a breath, looking at what I had caused.

The fireball had scarred the earth blow it, causing the green grass to become a brown rocky surface. On the final blow of impact lay a small fiery crater with singed with smoke. This level of power for a C-Rank jutsu pleased me, as to be honest, was rather easy to preform after getting past the hard stuff. I took another deep breath, just trying to clear my lungs from the chakra exhaustion it had been going through. While the fire element wasn't exactly one that I would prefer to use compared to the cool natural feeling of water, it was one I wasn't scared of going to for right now. Speaking of which, there were a few others that I wanted to train for as well. 
​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2015)

Aurora Adachi
Flashback Training 3
__________________________________

Starting up on my first B-Rank jutsu that I'd be learning, I had chosen a technique named Awakened Blade: Honō. It was a completely original technique I had thought up of, comparatively to my other technique, Awakened Blade: Supurasshu. The difference, if it wasn't obvious, was to utilize the fire element in my blade instead of the water element; of course I had no idea how exactly this would work.

First off I had a few concerns. Unlike my last technique utilizing the fire element, the Fireball Jutsu, where I had feared that it would burn me from the inside using my fire chakra. No, my concerns with this type of jutsu were far different. I did not think that by spreading the fire chakra from my hands and into my blade would burn me, no, quite the opposite, I knew I would be fine. The only problem I could see would be for my blade. 

With the water element it was quite simple honestly. It was just basically an extra coating and extension with water. One might fear that the blade would rust due to the over exposure with water, but with how much I maintain it I do not hold such a fear. On the other hand, the fire styled version would be almost the opposite. By exposing the blade to such a high temperature it might become very sharp, sharper than I could imagine it other than simply being another blade. The only problem I could foresee though is the fact that if I apply too much heat the blade may melt.

Now these concerns may be almost useless as the blade itself is one resonant with chakra, so one would think that it would be able to easily accept the fire based chakra and just disperse it, but using common logic would dictate that the blade would melt at high temperatures. Which one do I go by? Well to be honest I haven't seen anyone utilize their blades with fire, usually electricity at the most so it made me wonder if it were a failed experiment.

There wasn't exactly proof one way or the other but maybe because I was the one dispersing the chakra I shouldn't have such worries. I mean, on one hand there are people who coat themselves in an armor of lightning and they don't become paralyzed nor brain dead. Maybe it's because its their own chakra and they're able to manipulate it as they wish as not to harm themselves, but I'm particularly fond of this blade and it's one I do not wish to lose because I was stupid and melted it.

Luckily, just like Awakened Blade: Supurasshu, it did not require hand seals. The reason for this had been quite simple, I was not directly utilizing this technique with my body, but more so with the weapons I had available. Not only that, it'd be rather impractical to require handseals for a jutsu that would be used for a weapon, as I'd either have to do it one handed or hold the sword in my mouth, and neither option was completely viable. So all I had to do was take my fire based chakra and release it through my hands, forming it around the blade that I held in my hand.

I took a deep breath, besides my fears I knew I couldn't prolong it any further. With my blade in hand I charged chakra and expelled it through my hand, and a warm fiery glow enveloped the blade. However by appearances sake it looked rather unstable, and didn't seem very thick at all. Quickly I dispelled the jutsu and took a look at the blade, where it seemed to be perfectly fine. I wonder what happened, did I not put enough chakra into the jutsu?

It might have been the fire ball jutsu situation all over again. I was too scared so I didn't apply enough chakra nor make the form solid enough to allow the jutsu to fully operate. It was a sickening feeling though, to know that I may be the cause of my own blade to fall apart. However one look at it told me that I had nothing to fear, my blade was still rather solid, but that was just after a weak attempt at the jutsu. What about a solid hold of the chakra that was much hotter than that, more consistently. Was there any guarantee that I wouldn't mess my sword up this way?

Truth be told, there wasn't. Who knows if anyone has actually tried this though, Maybe everyone else had the same fears as me, that they would be their blades own undoing. That fear was fairly illogical in itself because I'm not sure if anyone cared as much for their blades as I did, well, at least those with the fire release element. A heavy sigh escaped my lips, I couldn't live in fear any longer, I had to accept that challenges would arise one day and I needed to answer that call. With a tight grip on my sword and a whole lot of trust, I decided to repreform the jutsu again.

Fire released from my finger tips, extending around the sword in a thin butt cloak. I could feel the heat from right here, but it felt friendly in a way. I started to contort the thin chakra cloak around the sword, making it longer and wider. I noticed as I changed the shape though it made it more thin and probably less viable. I allowed the fire form to relax and take its natural shape surrounding the blade, extending pass it about two feet. The results though are what pleased me.

My blade looked completely fine, it didn't even seem to be affected by the flames. I knew if I were to touch it the blade itself would be hot, but it didn't seem like it would lose its shape at all, just that the fact that it would probably sear and burn anything it touched was a great aspect of it. I wanted to try it out so I approached the nearest tree and swung my blade at the trunk of the tree, and I was almost shocked.

The blade itself could probably make a large dent in the wood giant, but not slice right through it. Now I didn't cut right through the entire thing because I didn't want it to fall over, but I didn't think it'd cut it so easily. I wondered what the strongest thing it could cut through it, but I didn't obviously have the materials here to test it out right this second.

Over all though it was something that I was proud of. The blade I had held in my hand was burning brightly and it was something that had exceeded all of my expectations when I first conceived of the concept. I stopped the chakra flow and the flames quickly died out. I touched the sword and while warm to the touch it was clearly not as hot as it had been. That made me happy still because that told me that the blade wouldn't change form or break because of the heat. 
​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 23, 2015)

Aurora Adachi
Flashback Training 4
__________________________________

Working on my second, and final Fire Release B-Rank jutsu, it had been Katon: Gōryūka no Jutsu. It's a jutsu similar, but very different from the fire ball jutsu. Just like the Fireball, Katon: Gōryūka no Jutsu utilizes the user to encompass fire natured chakra inside the users body, but unlike the fire ball jutsu, requires the user to transform the technique in that of a dragons head once released. Even more so, the power of it is much great, and the temperature is something you do not want to be hit by. 

Now the trick to this technique was not hand seals, as the technique only required a single hand seal, Tiger. It always makes me a little worried when a technique does not require that many hand seals because I don't know if I'd be able to actually preform it or not. The reason being is that hand seals are what is required to kneed the chakra perfectly for the jutsu you're using, if you don't use the correct hand seals then how would you know if you're using the technique correctly or not.

In that same aspect, if you use too few then the technique may not be utilized to its full potential. If not enough chakra is kneaded then it may be preformed half-baked; in that sense it will either not be as powerful, or not be as fast, or any number of other problems could arise that make the technique simply not viable. However knowing that this is an established technique and not one I created, along with the fact that it seems to be pretty powerful with this one hand seal, tells me that the formation of the initial chakra is not the problem.

The first problem would have to be the consumption of chakra. The reason i say this is because if we aren't forming a specific amount of chakra then it could be almost any random amount of chakra that can be used. For the most part though when using the tiger hand seal that tells me that we're using a fire jutsu, but how much? Having that single hand seal amounts to almost nothing, it just tells me that we're going to be using a fire styled jutsu.

Obviously the amount of chakra is going to be a large amount, for the sole reason of how dense, hot, and big the jutsu ends up becoming, so that is the one downfall. The amount of chakra that will be used. However, how will I know enough is enough? Chakra is never something that you want to waste in battle, and certainty using too much on one jutsu is never a good idea. In this case though it would probably have to be a jutsu that is more of a last resort but also a for sure fire hit because I don't want to waste a whole lot of chakra on a technique that didn't even hit its target.

On that same notice, the heat will be great so it'd make anyone hit by it greatly damaged, but there is another concern I have. If I use this in close proximity it will probably hit everyone around besides me, so that means it's a jutsu to either use in a one versus one or a one versus many. The reason for this is because I wouldn't want my allies to get caught up in the attack. I normally don't care much for the lives of my allies but as long as they aren't bad people I don't want them to die from my sake.

Finally the last concern I have is with the shape manipulation. It's something that I believe will be difficult for even me, because unlike a fireball which has one constant shape, this has to be shaped to look like a dragon. Now I'm sure that's simply for aesthetics, but it's something that remains true for the jutsu and I'd rather keep it that way. Regardless, keeping that form should be a little challenging.

On that same note, it's different from the fire ball jutsu because I don't keep a constant hold of it, the chakra is so dense and big that it carries itself without fading away, something that I hadn't done before with a jutsu. Well, in a sense I had done the same with the water dragon jutsu, but that was a bit different; water was easier to condense and control, fire felt more alive and free.

Not wanting to stress about the details any longer I formed the tiger handseal and held my breath. I could feel immense fire chakra building inside of my body, almost like it was going to burn me. I knew it wouldn't be enough to just accept this level of chakra, no, I continued to let it build up inside of me as I held the handseal. After accumulating a large portion of my chakra I decided to let it all out, leaning forward and exhaling the large fire style jutsu.

Erupting from my mouth came a dragon shaped flame, burrowing into the small alcove of trees in front of me. For a split second I panicked, thinking about the large scale destruction that would occur from me preforming a jutsu of this scale. Regardless it burrowed forward, scorching the earth and lighting trees asunder. I just stood here as the heat still bounced off my flesh, the only thing nice was the cool water reflecting off of me. The fire eventually exploded into a flashy flame, hitting a mountain side, but the size of the jutsu had shocked me. I was not expecting that.

Thinking back over what I had done, it was surprising that I was able to do it on my first try unlike the other jutsu I had practiced before this, but as I had initially suspected, this jutsu would not be one I could use all that consistently. As well as I had predicted, the scale and heat of this jutsu made it unreasonable for team battles, meaning it was only to be used if I were to be in a one versus one or many battle against enemies. 

Ultimately though, the chakra drain wasn't quite as severe as I had initially thought. I could probably pump out a few more before hitting empty, but it's not something that I envied. It obviously wasn't a technique that I could utilize too heavily, but one that probably could be used as a trump card if I'm backed into a corner. With that said how much I had been practicing I though it best to take a small break and to recover as much chakra as possible before continuing.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 23, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*For Your Sake I*

_Enemies: How To Make Them III_

Yuuko?s eyes narrowed as she saw the pale white orbs glowing under her enemy?s hood. 

?The Byakugan? I see?? She commented more to herself than anyone else. She just couldn?t figure out exactly what kind of business the Hyūga Clan had with Haru. Furthermore, Konohagakure and Kumogakure are allies. There was something she was missing, something extremely important but she couldn?t figure out what exactly and being in the middle of a life threatening fight wasn?t exactly doing her cognitive abilities any good. She had to take things one at a time. First, take care of Hoodie. Second, figure out why her blond friend was still deep asleep. Third, find out why the Hyūga had sent one of their kunoichi to get rid of said friend.

?No, it is *I* who sees.?

Hoodie?s words drew her attention back to the situation at hand. She couldn?t afford to lose her focus again, not when she was fighting against the Byakugan. No wonder her enemy?s Taijutsu seemed unrivaled. The mastery of the Gentle Fist is one of the focal points in the clan, wasn?t it? _Argh! Focus Yuuko, focus! _

Finally putting her brain back into the game, she was just in time to defend herself with her trusty kunai. Hoodie had cloned herself and the clone was now heading towards Yuuko?s own double. She probably had a reason to but the girl couldn?t worry at the moment. Hoodie was finally getting serious with her and no matter how many times the girl tried to get out of their current brawl, she always found herself blocked. It was frustrating but her clone wasn?t screaming mayday yet so she figured it was holding its own. Maybe that attitude was good for something after all.

And?honestly?hidden deep in the darkest shadows of her mind?the part nobody else but Yuuko knew about?she didn?t care.

Because it was such a rush, fighting an enemy that could probably wipe the floor with her body if she decided to get serious. She had seen Takashi?s face and noticed their fight with Meiji had destroyed all his confidence. To Yuuko, being beaten until she was nearly dead and then still being crushed beneath a destroyed wall for good measure?it made her feel good. Not because of the pain. Because she fought against it, she gave it her all. Not giving up when death was so certain was addicting. 

She had felt what it was like to give up without even putting up a fight before. That weak self who had received the scar she had only recently covered with a tattoo without even lifting one finger in defense. In one way, she knew she would never have lived through that incident if she had put up a fight. No, the present Yuuko recognized the only reason she lived past that night was because of how pathetic she had been. And she had hated it so much.

That?s why, even though she should keep trying to go help her clone, she kept focused on the enemy in front of her. A playful grin stretching her lips. Her eyes glowing dangerously, daring her opponent to take their battle one step further. She had started the battle frustrated that she couldn?t win Hoodie, but the more they fought the more she dared her to take her into that place between life and death. Her cheeks were flushed and her chest rose and fell with each breath as if she was in love. And she was. She was in love with fighting back. Yuuko was no longer a pathetic weakling.

However, this time, she wasn?t fighting only for herself. And hearing her clone curse and call one of her most beloved person?s in the whole world brought her back to reality. ?Haru!?

_Haru. Tora._

She cried out like an wounded beast as she looked at the clones? side of the battle and saw her own clone get thrown back, helpless against Hoodie?s double?s attack. Not because her double let go of her water prison and left Haru in the open, not because the enemy?s attack with what looked like a whip cut through his clothes and into his skin, drawing blood and certainly not because he still didn?t wake up even though it was probably painful. Though it probably looked like that was exactly it from the tears streaming down her face. The real reason she painfully screamed though was because of how frustrated she was that she had someone important to protect and she couldn?t focus on her fight.

She loved Haru, loved having him near her. Hugging him, seeing his smile, hearing his laugh. She loved him. 

But it was such a freaking pain that she had to worry about him too.

Her distraction was enough to give Hoodie an extremely good opening though and, distracted with her friend?s closeness to being killed, she didn?t even see the blade coming for her, penetrating her skin. She stared at the white orbs in shock, coughing up blood. She could already hear Tora calling her a wide array of names in her mind, ranging from a simple _idiot_ to a full blown _retarded bitch_.

Yuuko?s eyes fell back to her clone with some hope she could still fight but frowned when she saw Hoodie?s clone use her strange glowing blue whip to grab the mizu bunshin?s neck and bull with such strength if forced it to disintegrate into water. 

How much of an idiot was she, really? Two years and she had learned nothing. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 23, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Prelude of the Timeskip

_______________________________________​
Yukino's moves had gotten better. That was the first thing Ren noticed about her, as the two sparred in the virtual reality room set up by the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department. She was faster, her movements had become more smooth and there were other subtle changes, too, like how she kept her guard close at all times and the gentle sway of her feet that made her so elusive to hit.

"Are you even _trying_ to hit me?" she asked dryly, before she rushed in.

Ren retreated, hands moving towards one another to form a seal, but before he even had the opportunity to begin moulding his chakra he felt soft - but strong - hands trail up his arms, a sudden shift in his weight and then the high pitched whistling of air rushing through his ears. He got thrown again. This was the second time now. He grimaced. 

Yukino's moves might have gotten better, but there was a pattern that he'd slowly caught onto. The way she threw was thus that he would always end up twisted at a certain angle so that he wouldn't be able to counter-attack as easily, and close enough so that she could easily follow up the throw with a counter of her own. And, just as anticipated, she was soon upon him, fingers laced with senbons which gleamed under the artificial light. The battle was taking place under a simulated program, so she was going freely for the kill.

"Gyakuryū," he muttered.

The kunoichi froze; her brain had sent the signals to throw the senbons at Ren, but the rest of her body didn't respond to the command. But, perhaps even more alarmingly, Yukino's slim body was now also suspended in the air, completely frozen in place. Ren continued his free fall, looking up at her stunned face - smugly relishing it - then formed a handseal.

"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu."

Kage Bunshin no Jutsu was a useful technique, but one that was somewhat dangerous for him to use. His chakra capacity had certainly improved considerably over the past year, but not enough where he could use a technique like the shadow clone at his leisure. And certainly not enough to sustain it for long periods of time, considering how it would continue to sap at his chakra. At most, he would be able to use it to supplement him in combat, or for brief feints...

The doppelganger appeared underneath him, manifesting through a ring of smoke. Ren rested his foot onto it, charged it with chakra, then immediately propelled himself off with a shunshin - dispersing the clone and, in the process, recaliming his spent chakra - so that he was immediately above Yukino. Just in time as well, as the effects of his reverse flow wore off. The motion of the girl's arms unfroze and continued; Yukino tried to redirect her movements, but it was too late. The momentum had already built, and her opponent had outmaneuvered her.

"Raiton: Gian."

A flash of light, as two sharp spears of raw lightning punctured her. The simulation ended. Yukino's moves may have gotten better, but Ren's were even better.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 23, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
The Gambit

_______________________________________​
It'd been a while since his last visit to Fuzengakure. The last time he was there was two years ago, at the advent of Iwagakure's invasion. The attack had left great portions of the city in utter ruins - work of the brutally efficient Explosive Corps. But from what he'd read, both their economy and infrastructure made astounding recoveries since then, thanks to the help of foreign direct investors from Kirigakure coming in. 

Although, it did make him wonder. What would have happened if the Mizukage and Kazekage hadn't intervened when they did? Certainly, the tense peace between the Enclave of the Black and the High Kage Council of the White would have collapsed further, but more than that, they'd likely be looking at a new world order. It had been a gutsy move from Kirigakure and Sunagakure, but they'd been right to make the gamble. The Black couldn't afford to lose Fuzen.

"... damn it."

Ren tapped wrapped his fingers impatiently at his table in the first class carriage in the train. It'd been two years, and he'd still not dropped the habit of arriving early. Some things just didn't change, after all. Still, it was a good opportunity to get some more planning done; while things were still quiet.

The team consisted of: himself, Taneda Senju, Edie Nakano and one Aurora Adachi. He'd never met Aurora before, but he'd done some rudimentary research on her when the mission details came to him. She seemed capable ? more than capable, as far as basic ninja disciplines went. A well rounded kunoichi with a high aptitude for combat and a unique kekkei genkai, though slightly marred by...

His eyes narrowed. "_A member of the Church of Jashin is on the team..._"

In spite of everything, there was just _something_ he didn't quite trust about that group. They did their best to get away from their marred past of brutal rituals and killings, but there was something a little _too_ flawless about their act. Every big name group had something to hide. The Houki Clan were no different ? if anything, they were astoundingly similar, considering they also hosted somewhat barbaric rituals.

But even besides all that that, what was keeping them bound together as a religion if not for their rituals carried out in the name of Jashin? A slightly reformed church, he could understand, but one that completely overturned their previous teachings? Ren just didn't find it very likely.

The Houki just shrugged to himself. "_Well, I'll save the judgments for later I suppose. No sense in brewing about it right now..._" And thus he went back to waiting.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 23, 2015)

Aurora Adachi
Flashback Training 5
__________________________________

The final technique I was going to learn had been called Suiton: Suikōdan no Jutsu. This jutsu has two primary uses, the first is that just like Water Style: Water Dragon Jutsu, where it is used as a missile like attack where the water shark crashes straight into the opponent. The secondary sue it for transportation, just like with the Water Prison Technique, Suiton: Suikōdan no Jutsu can encompass the user inside of it, and travel across air or land to reach the destination.

Unlike any of the other jutsu I have learned though, this jutsu has the most required handsigns so far bar the Water Dragon jutsu. It consists of Tiger -> Ox -> Dragon -> Hare -> Dog -> Bird -> Rat -> Clone Seal -> Dragon -> Ram. Just like the Water Dragon jutsu though, this one is very dense and powerful, also requiring a lot of shape manipulation, so to preserve the amount of chakra used it is necessary to use this many hand seals.

All of that said I had felt more calm for this jutsu than any of the others I had trained for, maybe except for the Water Prison technique. With this one it was a simple shape manipulation and chakra condensation, versus utilizing the ever lively nature of fire. Not only that, but at least this nature wasn't exactly scary, the fire nature made me feel like I was going to burn myself from the inside out, but not this. 

The only reason why I was less sure of this technique than the water prison was because while the water prison had been a c-rank technique, this one had been a b-rank, which obviously meant it was more powerful, but also meant it was more difficult to learn. In that same respect, I at the very least didn't need to stand in one place to keep the jutsu controlled, and unlike the water prison jutsu this one had some sort of range, probably going from short to mid range. Knowing that each of these jutsu had their pluses and cons just told me that there was an up side to everything. 

Jumping into the technique I had formed the necessary hand seals, Tiger -> Ox -> Dragon -> Hare -> Dog -> Bird -> Rat -> Clone Seal -> Dragon -> Ram and held my hand out like I was told to do. Unlike the dragon though, I instead manipulated the water surrounding my feet. As I had honestly expected, a mass of water had risen and manipulated into the form of a shark.

It dove forward but something I hadn't expected, it fell apart. Did I not make it dense enough? I tried to create it like I would with the dragon bullet technique, but that one was more simple in terms of the body, and in that way more condensed. In the case of the water shark bomb it had more of a strange shape to it, making it less condensed in some areas compared to others.

There was also the fact that I was using chakra to manipulate outside water, instead of creating water myself. While it is easier and stronger just to use an outside source, maybe it wasn't the right way to go when training for a technique. Nothing exactly tells you exactly how to handle a technique like utilizing your own chakra every step of the way. I swiftly decided I'd use my own chakra this time and gave it another shot.

Tiger -> Ox -> Dragon -> Hare -> Dog -> Bird -> Rat -> Clone Seal -> Dragon -> Ram, and with the final hand sign I extended my hand and out came a water shark from the water chakra in my chakra pours. This time I had completely used my own chakra, making it more dense and in that same aspect, using a little more chakra. It actually made a fair distance away from me and I was sure that was how it was supposed to be used. However, an idea quickly came to mind.

I had set quite a lot of trees on fire with my earlier technique, so why not help out with a new technique? Of course it'd take too much chakra with just my own chakra, so now that I know roughly the right amount of density I'd trust that I'd be able to make it with an outside water source for less chakra. Weaving the handseals again, Tiger -> Ox -> Dragon -> Hare -> Dog -> Bird -> Rat -> Clone Seal -> Dragon -> Ram, I extended my arm and up from the watery surface came a water shark ready to aid me.

It burrowed deep into the fiery ground that I had caused, dowsing a small portion of it with water. Knowing that wouldn't be enough I repreformed the hand seals again and again, creating more water sharks to go and get rid of the fire. Due to the large scale of the fire technique it took a lot longer to put out than to light everything up. Luckily I was able to put out all the fire before it was able to spread too far; I just hope that no one else saw the fire I had started, or I might be fined with destroying a large portion of nature.

Regardless, I was pleased with the results of my training. I felt as if it wasn't quite as strong as the Water Dragon jutsu, but that was for obvious reasons. It was still a good alternative jutsu, especially if there had been a water source nearby to help aid it. With this it marked the last of the jutsu I needed to train, something I was pleased about.

However on that same front, I did feel like my arsenal did grow significantly. I now no longer was bound to my sword; if for whatever reason I had been separated I still had a fighting chance. Granted, some of these jutsu are more last resort than anything, it was still something I could fall back on if I needed to do so. 
​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 23, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery_
_Prologue: The Stance of a New 'Modified' Hero_​

Rosuto Ivery exited his desk, where the wilderness bloomed vividly across a morning gleam beyond the high of his empire. Bathing the world in warmth of sunlight, the young CEO stood at the peak of his success. Witnessing from the windows of his company, how the world was so similar as it was once prior. Ironically, the very word he preached had lead him to such glory, but the world had been blinded by such, silence still roamed the plains, and although he was grateful that his acts had went unnoticed due to Rakiyo's and the Pope's influence, he would still like to dispose of such to the public eye, however. It was such act of resilience that allowed him another two years. His summon, Hanekawa, sat upon a leather chair across the room. Rosuto's arms weighing his posture still, while he glanced at the distance from his floor. 

"We've made it quite far, Kurogane." 

Rosuto spoke with blithe exuding his tone. Another trait he'd acquired throughout the spoken time. 

"The movements kept grossing with enough potency the world had deducted itself to search for another means. Even if set means would be to extend their arms to a neutral party."

Kurogane, whom seemed to be playing around with her hair, twirling it upon her fingers, while her eyes swayed towards nothingness. Her smile as always protruded from her lip. As naturally as the gleam enlightened the once dimly lit room, did her smile plastered itself to her features. 

"It's human nature to cling to the strong when they themselves cannot deal with their own problems."

Her hands moved to the edge of the seat, as he pulled forward and lifted herself from where she sat. Her feet glided her with suave only she could metastasize. Sliding the tip of her index across the board of his desk until reaching his location, they unified in witnessing the picture that the world tailored for them in this morning.

"Naturally, a power such a yours, which benefits neither, would normally become an antagonist for both parties. As such, you work for both nations, but equally for none."

"Such controversy is inevitable, Kurogane. However, I've gained enough followers to not only achieve relevancy, but a midst such, I'm easily one that can be targeted."

"You speak of the few who are notable of your escapades two years ago." 

Rosuto's lips forged its smile. A noted gesture of his lack of worry. Of course, he was more than aware of his actions not long ago. Where he himself had burned, sliced and maimed the many of the villages of both White and Black alike. He held no love for either nation, merely a love for the balance he was trying to restore through these chaotic means. 

"To be so confident. I believe that that's your kind's biggest flaw."

"Silence, Kurogane." He brings his index to his lips, gesturing a motion. His hand rose to his ear, signaling her heighten her hearing. "No solidified evidence exist that I managed anything. Rakiyo himself made so the village hasn't a clue who I am, or was throughout these escapades. If White ever even dares to step foot, it would signal Black immediately. The Neutral party has forged itself as a threat, and one section will find another reason to strike the other. Black will raise arms, my followers will follow through as well. And controversy will ensue. Vice-versa. Black summons it's forces, and White strike as a precautionary method."

He brings himself back to his desk, pulling back on it while picking up a stack of papers regarding company business, menial work which would take him several hours to complete.

"The actions of both parties have meshed together enough that any and all who dares even remotely to defy the other side would instantly be considered an enemy. Any other major influence such as the Nakano's, Uchiha, Hyuuga, Senju. Smaller branches such as Houki or Fenikkusu, Aburame, Inuzuka, Yamanaka. Their all on the other's shit list. Ever since Iwa's attack. Ever since the Nakano Manor's incident. To strike at me, for striking at an evil such as Osamu."

He turned. 

"It's as if the world decided to commit suicide."


----------



## Olivia (Jan 23, 2015)

Aurora Adachi
The Gambit
__________________________________

The clouds rolled in and out of view as the train chugged along the rails. I sat with my cheek resting in my hand, eyes staring out the ever changing scenery. I felt myself lost at thought but at the same time not thinking of anything, almost as if I had been completely distracted by another matter entirely. As the train pressed on forward towards Fuzengakure a certain unsettlety rose inside of me, but I did my best to ignore it. My thoughts drifting away like the smoke to the wind.

The mission I had been tasked with seemed simpler than it probably should have been. We were to locate a man named Kaito and capture him; as per usually I had gone into thinking that this would be just another slaughter against my blade, but I couldn't find the justification. Has he done anything wrong? Yes he is a missing nin, but I don't know the reason why he became one. With no solid evidence I can't act one way or another so I'd have to hold off on the usual until after I got some actual reasoning.

With that said I couldn't completely understand why it was an A-Rank mission. Sure it was imperative that we catch the guy, he was a danger to white with the knowledge that he held, but it doesn't seem like he'll let it slip to Black. With his seemingly phobia of human beings I doubt he'd approach them with his knowledge, more so likely to keep everything to himself.

Then the prospect of my team mates, as one could expect, they're all from White. As listed, Edie Nakano, Ren Houki, and Taneda. I had obviously known Edie as the daughter of Natsu Nakano, but hadn't gotten the chance to meet her until now. Similar with Ren, I know of him due to his clansmen status, but haven't met him personally. Taneda was the only one I hadn't known, but I didn't investigate into him or any of the others than what was on the mission statement, so it's not that surprising.

Finally discussing the poker tournament. I personally have never played poker before nor have I ever been interested in doing so. However, going to a large scale event like this seems amusing; granted we aren't there to party it up it will set a different pace. Who knows, the man will have to accept the company of others if he's out and about gambling, maybe we can approach him in that sort of way.

Fuzengakure though, the last time I had visited was when the village was essentially destroyed. I know the village has reconstructed since then but it was still a shocking imagery to see. Not only that but North and I at the time were branded as criminals. All the while she completely juxtaposed the scenery, such a bright light in a dark and dense time. I blinked twice as the two swords across from me clung against the seat, the train coming to a halt. I had arrived to the village that had rose from the ashes like a phoenix, Fuzengakure.
​


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*

The young Senju was walking out of that irrelevant ass nameless ass town. Man, what a shitty night. Here he thought he was all smooth, but no, the girl was just using him to get back at her boyfriend. Fuck that noise. Instead he'd just enjoy a nice walk... Wherever he was going. The past two and a half years, Fugetsu has been pretty much wandering around having fun and doing whatever he wanted... But yet his life still felt empty. The only thing he did besides drifting was occasionally offer up his skills as a shinobi mercenary. 

"When I was" The teen had broken out into song. "A young boy" Man... He remembered when he was young. Good times... Now he was eighteen which was pretty much the new twenty five. He stared at the night sky... He could've swore there were far more stars when he was younger. "My fatheeeer, t-"

"Took you no where because he was long dead before you were even born." A monotone voice that obviously belonged to small little girl called out, the abruptness of it not only stopping the green eyed shinobi from continuing his singing, but to also to get down on the ground in shock. How could an enemy bypass his ninja sense! Where was she? When the young adult looked around he saw no one. 

"Uhhh.... Hello... Is there a invisible ghost girl here?"  He awkwardly asked before scratching his head. "Because if there is I'll... I'll... Ummm... I-"

"You'll what?" The little girl appeared out of nowhere in front of him, causing him to instinctively jump backwards in fear.

"Holy mother of the sage of six paths!" He blurted out. "Yeah, I seen enough horror movies to see where this shit is going, you're going to ask me to help me find your mommy, but you're actually a possessed ass bitch who's going to start singing lullabies and doing creepy ass shit before killing me." Fugetsu pivoted one hundred eighty degrees and started walking the other way. "Later!"

He didn't get too far when the little girl suddenly spawned out of nowhere in front of him. The Senju didn't dare to continue walking forward. "I'm not a ghost, nor am I possessed."

"That's what they all say! What do you want from me you evil spawn of Juubi!" Fugetsu yelled as he got in a defensive stance, and raised his fists up. Looks like today was beat the shit out of the eight year old girl day. 

"What I want is to be friends... You're one of the only people I can befriend." She replied once again in a emotionless voice... Fugetsu was almost about to run away with his tail between his legs, when the demon ass bitch asks to be friends you know you're royally fucked. "Besides we have something in common."

He gulped. "And what would that be?"

Suddenly the girl approached the young Senju, and by some miracle he stood his ground and didn't run.  "We're both bastards." And then she reached her hand out, and to Fugetsu's surprise he didn't feel it when it phased right through his body.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2015)

Hell on earth. 

How else could someone describe the scenery before his eyes? Apocalypsis? Well, certainly the term was not too far off the mark. His orbs admiring the view as if looking at a piece of art; usually people would feel desperate, anxiety would feel their minds and the usual question "Why?" would be as obvious as if it were painted on their faces. The surroundings were filled with nothing but rubble, dead corpses, weapons of all sorts and, of course, blood. Among it all a mountain of bodies lies and the shadow of a man is being illuminated by the full moon which has been dyed with a crimson red tint as he sits at the top of it all. The calmness in his eyes before the calamity may be even shocking for many, does he feel nothing when faced with such a sight?

"So it happened again, huh?"

The endearing voice that he knew perfectly called from behind him yet he didn?t turn around already knowing who that was. "How many times has this same disaster been caused already? Well, probably it doesn?t matter. It?s a dream after all." her voice filled with a tone possessing happiness and arrogance at the same time. Seeing that the female won?t leave no matter how much he ignores her, he finally stands revealing completely his identity. Short black messy hair, dark slate gray irises that would freeze anyone in their place iwth just one quick glare. He was now taller, way more than before when he could have been considered but a shorty. With a small leap, the man jumps off from the corpse hill and lands right in front of the woman. His orbs analyzing the woman before him, a woman who is nothing but a distant memory of when something remotely similar to a light could still be visualized by him. Long black hair kept ina twin tails style, black orbs even darker and profound than his own. Her body developed enough so a male, or a female if the case, could delight his eyes with those curves. Her black clothes suiting her perfectly.



"Hello, Akkun. We have been seeing each other a lot lately."is the first thing that comes from her mouth once they are face to face"Princess...exactly, why am I here again?"this time the boy replies, asking the same thing he has been asking ever since the second time he had the same dream. At this point he believed that instead of a mere scene created by his brain, this was some sort of different dimension he would move to when sleeping."Boooo, how am i supposed to know? All of this has been caused by you. I don?t have control ove ryou, Akkun."childishly, the girl answered as if it weren?t her problem, and she was right. On the other hand, the male started to wonder if he was starting to become even crazier.

Each time, for about a year now, whenever he feels stressed or angry, he is transported to that place, to that illusion where he, Akaya Shikigami, the one known as the shame of the Uchiha clan and a dangerous criminal, would destroy everything. The world would be turned to nothing, it would be erradicated by his very own hands, by his overwhelming anger. And when everything ends, he would end  at the top of the world while talking with that girl, someone who had died about one year and a half ago.

"I?m not sure, but, do you feel like talking about something?" 

"Not at all."

"Do you even know where this path will lead you?"

"To Nowhere."

"But-"

A painful noise reached both who within their veins possessed the blood of one ancient and powerful clan, not allowing the girl to keep speaking. It was always the same, the person before her saying that sorta thing as if it were something he deserved, as if it were something he decided. A bitter and sad smile appears, they will have time to talk again some time.

"Seems like they are calling you. See you later, Akkun." 

With that, she turns around and walks into the darkness. Akaya closes his eyes and everything becomes black.

*-Real life-*











​


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2015)

_
When God's Play
Goodnight and Goodbye....Zyana_​
She wondered what she looked like to other people. The thought crossed her mind over and over again almost like someone was running track. What did she look like? Did she seem like a harden assassin built to kill and destroy anything that got in the way of her mission. Or maybe she looked like a random teenage girl browsing the aisle of the hair dye. Her freshly cut hair was completely uneven but there was an onset of pride that Zyana had that couldn't be explained. Her hair cupped her face but one side was completely longer than the other. If it wasn't for the mounds she called a chest, she would have surely been mistaken for a boy.

Though the thought didn't upset her, the further away she was from berry old self the happier she felt. So crossing the lines of gender didn't really bother her, the only thing that separated men from women was biology. However everything else was just social construct. Or so that was what Kathy explained to her.

Zyana placed her fingers on a blue hair dye before gliding it over to a bright blonde. She wanted to erase every single trace of her old self. The hair that her mom loved, the hair that she had with her since she was playing on the island, was completely cut short, and now the next step was a permanent hair color. A color that erase the rest if the child she was and replace it with the adult she was now.  

?With your complexion, you want something that brings out your skin tone.? A voice told her, Zyana quickly turned around to see a girl with her complexion with a nice white dress on and big beautiful yellow eyes, the girl smiled warmly at her. ?Mmm, like this and this would suit you just fine.?

She picked out a red and an almost golden color, ?Though if you want something lighter, then I highly recommend white.?

Zyana looked at the girl, ?Do you work here??

The girl shook her head, ?No, but I couldn?t stand another minute watching you stare down the hair dyes like they did something wrong.? 

Zyana smiled weakly it must have looked weird for any outsider, though as the girl watched her, she only smiled. 

?You recently cut your hair haven?t you?? The girl reached over and touched a fraction of her hair, ?It?s very uneven and almost like you put a lawn mower through it.?

Zyana couldn?t help but pull away and look at the girl with the very same complexion as her. 

?You did all this very recently,? She noted, ?So if that?s the case, I suggest this color.?

The girl picked up the white hair dye, ?Whatever you are running away from, you want to use white.? She smiled, ?White is void of color, and signifies a new beginning coming clean and things of that nature. Plus, I think you?ll look really good with white hair.?

?Vora!!? A loud voice boomed throughout the entire store, the girl released a loud sigh and shook her head, before smiling at Zyana. ?We?ll miss our train to Kiri.?

?Coming!? She called out before laughing weakly, ?Boyfriend, sorry, got to go.?

?Ah!? Zyana caught the hair dye that the girl threw at her.

?I know it?ll look good on you~?​
And with that she had begun running, for some reason something told Zyana to watch the girl, and so she did. She watched as Vora grabbed the arm of an older guy, and hold it tightly before looking up at him and smiling. The man looked a couple of years older than her, and begun had a cigarette in his mouth. His hair was dark and he wore a simple suit. 

?What took you so long?? He asked, and Vora only smiled and looked up at him knowingly 

?I got caught up with helping someone~? She purred as she hugged on to his arms and held him close.


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2015)

_
When God's Play
Goodnight and Goodbye....Zyana_​
She ended up buying it, the white hair dye, maybe because the girl was right. She wanted to run away, and white best represents that mentality. Zyana rain her fingers through her hair, maybe she should have went to a professional to cut her hair. Did it really look like a lawn mower ran over it? She couldn?t help but blush for a minute, she was feeling embarrassed for a minute. She just wanted to cut her hair and nothing more. 

Though still?.She should have left it up to a professional, but she could dye her hair properly as long as she could follow the directions. She heard the sound of kids playing, the sun was setting and the afternoon was coming fast. Though for some reason she could still picture that island from a long time ago. 

As she closed her eyes, the sound of the white plastic bag carrying her hair dye shuffled in one ear, but in the other she could hear the kids playing.

_?Artemis hold up!? _She heard one kid yell

_?Keep up Apollo!!? _Another one yelled 

She smiled weakly as she opened her eyes and looked around. Fuzenkagure was a village, a village that had become something like a home over the time she was here. Even if Emiya told her not to get to close to where they stay, she couldn?t help it. When she was here she felt relaxed as soon as they crossed the border. She could feel her shoulders relax, and even if it was destroyed. 

Fuzenkagure became her home some way or some form, it just did. 

?Yomi! We got to get home Runny is waiting for us.? A girl yelled and for a minute Zyana looked up and saw a young woman running passed her and then turning around and waving her hands, ?He ?ll be upset if we don?t feed him at exactly 6.?

?You spoil him too much Koe!? Another girl said, her hair was long and black, ?And plus, don?t you want to walk home slowly. We just had our first date in the longest amount of time.?

Koe pouted and then smiled sweetly as she rushed back over to the older girl, ?And whose fault is that??

Yomi turned her face away, ?Whatever, the Kage have me running around doing guard duty over the state line, and it?s hard. Everyone is up tight, but we need to be. We can?t have what happened ever happened again.?

Koe laughed gently, ?My girlfriend is such a hard worker~?

?It?s because I have a way cute girlfriend waiting for me for when I get home.? Yomi leaned down and kissed her girlfriends cheek, they interlaced their fingers tightly and made their way down the street. 

Zyana thought about Emiya waiting for her to come home and smiled simply to herself as she picked up the pace to get home. Maybe he could trim her up a bit, but the image of his shaggy hair made her chuckle to herself. Though she highly doubt that he could do any better than her.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 24, 2015)

[- N E W D A Y Code - ]
-Beach Queens (Act III)-
<"Some Things Just Never Change">

"Reserve yourself Edie Nanako, we can't get the mission done if someone's out of commission before we get there,"

Riokou laid a hand on the roudy teammates shoulder to calm her nerves. She said that with good intentions but she wasn't fully convinced in being able to settle them down. 

Riokou only laid a few points of interests every now and then. Entirely, she wasn't too fond of the unnecessary back and forth banter between the two groups. She was never very good at social groups like these so the girl could only listen and keep to herself. Even so, there was something that she couldn't help but notice,

"...Is there a reason why all three of you are already in your swimwear?"

Unlike the minitual comments from before, Riokou actually delivered a question that brought the attention of their opposites. The first to speak was the red-haired woman with a bright smile.

"That would have to be my idea. I thought it would be a way to intimidate the competition with our confidence. So, is it working?"

Riokou furrowed her brow and that declaration. She had not been one to care about self body image in the slightest. To her it was a matter irrelevant to the overral matters at hand in the world. She did indeed feel her image was a prized possession at one point in her life but that was long ago. Still, the girl could understand the psychology behind their attempt,

"Hmph, it's a decent trick, but you'll find that I'm not easily shaken,"

The fiery RitaVita boiled with excitement. Most likely, she too wasn't bothered by the other's ferocity.

"Is that so? Then we'll have to test that,"

"Huuuhh??? Look at you two getting all chummy. Like, Are you going to kiss? Don't go siding with the enemy Vita,"

Commented Lia, still heated from the previous encounter, she directed her attention elsewhere as to not choke a bitch. 

"Wha-Wha!? We came here for that sort of thing?! I'm not ready!"

The flower-headed girl shouted while fidgeting and even blushing at the thought. To which, Vita chuckled and precceded to pat her head.

"Hehehe, Well we can't rule anything out but I assure you Hana, things will get the totally violent,"

*'THAT'S RIGHT!"*

An unknown voice replied from nowever, but one the girls directed their attention to the door leading into the captain's room, they found a silhouette appearing. Long wavy brunette hair followed above her eyes of same hue. Unlike the rest, she was a full blown woman who looked and walked with that title. Her slammed upon the ship's floor and resonated with the others at attendance. Simply by standing their, she took command of the situation with her presence alone.

"Greetings ladies,"

She gave a proud smile as she stood at the center and scanned the competitors with her eyes. It was similar to a commander giving a mental evaluation of her soldiers at hand. 

"My name is Tsunamori Akarabe, as you may have guessed I'm the one that offered up this mission to be taken. I'm glad those of you here accepted,"




Stating that, she continued to move on the upper deck of the ship through the stairs. At the same time she continued to speak,

"I'm sure you all already know the danger that awaits. These eyes of mine know a pair of diamonds when they see one. You're all young, beautiful, strong and most important of all, resolute. Still, I've seen many of women with those same characteristics sink at the bottom of the ocean. I'll be your guide but I can't guarantee your well-being. So in order to live, you'll have to bring everything to the table,"

Tsunamori finally made to the nose of the ship and took a hold of the wheel. A loud honking sound followed and if one took their eyes to the sky. they would see a flag being raised to the heavens.

"Well the trip to that damned Island isn't a long one but it'll take a bit. So why don't you all introduce yourselves?"

The ship moved and took sail along the blue currents​


----------



## Laix (Jan 24, 2015)

RYOKO 
INTERACTION ARC​ 
_"Haru!"_

Yuuko's instinct was to run, run as fast as she could, with all her might and power, not giving a second thought to the consequences. 

Her eyes were fixed on the boy who lay besides a tree, blood trickling from his arms as the shadows of the hooded woman and her doppelganger closed in.

"Haru! Haru, wake up, right now!"

"You need to get up!"
​
"*Please!*"
​
She threw her arms out, trying to grab whatever she could of her precious friend. It was a hopeless attempt that only ended with a heavy kick to the face that knocked her into the dirt. The black lace-up boot led to just one of Ryoko, as the other pulled a blade from a crevice in her cloak.

In the hand of Hoodie was the blade that was to end Haru's existence. Around the size of a kitchen knife, it reflected the rays of the setting sun and gave another angle to Ryoko's shadowed smirk.

Killing gave her a pleasure, but having this assertive power over someone, someone who feels so _powerless_ to do anything was truly a euphoria.

Deactivating her byakugan with confidence the battle had been won, the doppelganger matched her original's smirk. "I told you not to get involved," It uttered, its glowing chakra-infused whip now mercilessly wrapped around Yuuko's neck. As the girl choked and struggled for air, her eyes swelled up in tears upon seeing the original twirl the blade in her hands.

"But it's too late now."

"It's..."

He was lazy, sometimes inappropriate. There was times she wanted to punch him but then there was times she wanted to... All those moments would become painful memories in a few seconds. 

 No, she wouldn't allow that to happen.

 She wouldn't allow Haru to just become a piece of her past. 

 She wanted him to be a piece of her _future_.​ 
With all her might, Yuuko caught the doppelganger off guard and slammed her hands down into the ground, letting out a fearsome battle cry straight from the depths of her heart---!
* BOOM*​ 
A thick explosion of water erupted from the forest, sending a flock of birds hurrying away and rustling the nearby trees. Ryoko's clone was killed instantly being so close to the explosion while it forced the original Hoodie to move away from Haru. 

_(Troublesome!)_ The assassin growled to herself, eyes almost bursting with rage at this weak little girl's arrogance that the target survives. Although she took out Ryoko's Bunshin and lost her a chunk of chakra in the process, Yuuko's recklessness with the technique meant she'd also been injured by the technique, notably with considerable bruising across her body and face.

"Why do you try so hard to defend him? He's going to die anyway, we all die in the end!"

The cracks in Ryoko's calm demeanor were beginning to show.

"You're a stupid little girl who is going to mess up everything! I'm going to fail this mission as long as you're alive!"

She clawed at her face, unraveling her hoodie in the process and accidentally revealing her identity as she screamed hysterically:

"I hate you I hate you _*I hate you!!*_ I'm going to kill you! _*Argh!*_"​
Whip in her hand, she delivered a vicious lashing to Yuuko from across the small forest opening before wrapping it around the damaged girl's ankle, preceding to drag her towards her.

Yuuko remain silent, not even moaning despite the considerable pain she was in. She could only feel happiness from knowing that she'd saved Haru.

But, it seems that was to come at a price, with the price in question being extortionate and unfulfillable.

The Hoodie wanted her _life_.


----------



## Hollow (Jan 24, 2015)

> *Mission Title:* Dirty Bomb Danger
> *Rank:* A
> *Area: *The Desert Oasis Treit, Wind Country
> *Description:* Built around an oasis, the desert town of Treit was once a thriving tourist spot filled with rays and sunshine, but suddenly the air surrounding the town has taken on a poisonous nature. Everyone around is required to wear a mask before entering else face death in minutes. A Missing nin by the name of Tigull is said to have nestled in the area, has been working on a dirty bomb for several years. His body is immune to the poison which puts him at a dangerous advantage. A group is to arrive and assassinate Tigull along with sealing away the dirty bomb.



*Yuuko Shinohara *
*A-Rank: Dirty Bomb Danger*

_Now Where Did I Put That Gas Mask I_

Missions come in all shapes and forms. After being a kunoichi for three years or so, Yuuko had already learned that sometimes it?s really better not to wonder or ask. So when she was assigned to put an end to a very gassy threat, she knew better than to question her superiors exactly why she was being sent all the way to Wind when Suna had their own shinobi and the tension between both nations was higher than ever.

Usually, she was so proud about being a Kumogakure shinobi that Yuuko has no qualms about letting the world know about her origins. However, just this one time, maybe it would be better to let people wrongly assume she?s from Kirigakure (her appearance can really come in hand sometimes) and keep her village a secret. She assumed the client knew what he was doing hiring shinobi from White?probably.

There hadn?t been a lot of trouble so far but crossing the borders into Black territory had been nothing but a big pain. Yuuko had taken her favorite method of transportation, the train, all the way to Konoha but she had to move like the old days past that point. Kudos for their ancestors, the poor bastards had had to always use their legs alone. No wonder the current generation is considered spoiled and lazy. 

A full week. That?s how long it took Yuuko to sneak around the border and travel into the beautiful land of Wind. And then another week to get to her team?s meeting point. It probably would have taken her a lot less if she was actually used to the desert?s climate. Instead she felt, and probably looked, like a fish out of the sea. Dry and half dead, dragging herself through the sand as she cursed the sun for its existence. Her choice of attire, she had to admit, also wasn?t the best. She had anticipated the heat and, in a moment of pure idiocy, had chosen an open, airy attire that left most of her skin out in the open for the sun to burn, forcing her to apply sunscreen every couple of hours. _Note for the future: don?t wear a tank top and short shorts when visiting the desert._

And it wasn?t just the fact that it was incredibly uncomfortable. Mainly being a suiton user, Yuuko was more than half useless under such conditions since molding chakra into water in a desert is just?stupid. She would have to rely on her lightning alone. It was okay though; she had a team to back her up after all.

Thus, finally reaching the Oasis was like opening a present during Christmas and finding out Santa got her exactly what she had asked for. She could finally stop rationing and drink the rest of her water to soothe her parched lips as she ran full speed into the village. That is until her brain caught up and forced her to stop if she didn?t want to be victim to the lethal gas the village was being attacked with. Thankfully, she had been provided with a gas mask and lost no time getting it from her backpack and putting it on. It was weird and uncomfortable but at least her face wasn?t exposed.

Most of the town was deserted, no pun intended, so finding her team wasn?t as hard as it could be. She was pretty sure the guy standing in front of the Inn was one, was he a jounin and they were supposed to work together or was she not as late as she thought she was. Either way, she lifted her arm as a greeting, jogging up to him with a cheery expression hidden under the mask. 

?Hi,? she began. ?I?m Yuuko. You?re also here for the mission, right? Do you know what we have to do?? Yuuko asked before kindly explaining the mission without waiting for an actual answer. It was always good to review one?s job so nothing would be forgotten. As simple as an A-rank can get, they merely had to hunt down Tigull, the missing nin behind the nasty gas and put an end to it. ?Easy peasy, right?? She finished before grabbing her team mate?s hand and dragging him behind her as she walked with determined steps. 

?We just need to find the origin of the village?s ventilation system, our enemy is probably there since that sounds like the best way to keep the gas circulating through the town,? she explained with a happy nod. ?I?m sure he has a way to stop the gas. We just need to beat it out of him.?

Already forming multiple plans inside her head for how they would actually achieve this without getting themselves killed, Yuuko didn?t even notice the much older masked shinobi coming out of the Inn behind them. The actual jounin in charge of the mission, he just looked at the pair before shaking his head and going back inside where a comfortable bed awaited him. The youngsters could take care of themselves.​


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2015)

_
When God's Play
Goodnight and Goodbye....Zyana_​
For a moment she let herself think as she eat. The island was a wonderful place, one of the good things were the food. Zyana always wished that one day her mother would come down and interact with the villagers. The food was good, and Zyana brought portions home just for her sometimes, because she believed if she had a taste of what the village had to offer. She would come down from the hill and take a break from all her hard work to try some of the island food. 

Zyana snacked on the chicken on the stick, the flavoring was so good it didn?t need the sauce that she had picked up. She leaned back and looked up at the sky, the newly formed buildings were blocking her view of the sunset. Although the sky was still turning a bright purple, and the cloudless sky made Zyana smile. 

One thing that her and her mother did together next to work was look at the sky, and wait for the first star to appear. Zyana felt her heart tighten in her chest as the image of her mother?s face popped in her head. The way she looked at her, and the way her blood was everywhere. 

There were so many holes in her that she didn?t resemble her mother, but more like human version of cheese. 

Zyana tore into the chicken on the stick, scarfing it down with each and every bite. She did what she had to, if she didn?t kill her mother then there would be other cases, people would have suffered from her mother?s experiments. Zyana killed her because there was no other way, and because in the end if she didn?t someone else would have. And the thought of someone else doing a job, a daughter should task herself with, Zyana took one last final bite. It was something that just didn?t sit right with her. 

_?I?m starving.? _A voice shook her from her thoughts causing her to turn her head up, and see a blue haired girl and a red headed boy. Kyo Minami from the Fenikkusu clan was here, she looked at him for a minute before turning her head back down to the chicken on the stick. It wasn?t her problem. ?I would like 5 orders of your Cajun Chicken Sticks please.?

?Make that ten, I need to eat too, Kei.? Kyo interjected before looking around for a place to sit. Zyana continued to eat, even the great leader of a clan needed to eat something so cheap. She snickered to herself, this was like some bad political campaign. Though she heard that the clan was way more active in the past, after the devastating blow after devastating blow. They?ve become a bit more reclusive.

Zyana felt herself looking in Kyo?s direction, despite the calm expression on his face, he did look tired. News was getting around that he was promoted to heir of his clan and his mother didn?t see any signs of progressing in health. It must have been hard for him. Though maybe it was her concern look that made him look at her. 

?Zenas?? He called out to her for a minute, he looked at her as if he was trying to study her for a good minute, ?Zenas from the chunin exams??

Zenas, that was the name she used to enter, but she didn?t believe the young heir would remember her. Not that she cared if he did or didn?t. It was just surprising all it was. 

Zyana nodded her head, ?It?s nice to see you again Kyo Minami,? She looked up at Kei carrying two plates of chicken sticks, the young blue haired girl smiled at her. 

_?It?s been awhile.?_​


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2015)

_
When God's Play
Goodnight and Goodbye....Zyana_​
The two took their seat next to her, Kei sat on the left hand while Kyo sat in the middle, and Zyana topped it off at the right. All of them just sitting and eating as they watched people go buy, one right after the other. Sometimes there was no need to talk about things, because it was hard to find the words, a little small talked happened here and there. Kei thanked her for looking after Kyo during the exams, and Kyo asked how was everything was doing. Just small talk to fill the open air. 

?The winter solstice is coming up.? Kei noted, ?It feels as though fall just got here though.? 

Kyo nodded, ?Every day?s been filled with work, the days seem to fuse within themselves, and I don?t even remember the last time I?ve been out of the village.?

?The mission list keep piling up and up, you do five, twenty is waiting for you when you get back home.? Zyana added, she heard Kei chuckle, and from out the corner of her eyes she could see the girl nod her head in agreement. 

?It?s get rough day after day.? Kei said before kicking her feet up in the sky and leaning back, ?I don?t remember I treated myself to a nice long bath, but truthfully, even if I complain like this.?

?I?m happy?.?​
Zyana looked at the blue haired girl as she leaned back up straight, brushing her hair out of her face. Her hair was long, but it seemed she wasn?t use to having that length of hair. She kept brushing it out of the way and running her fingers through it. It was Kyo who took a lock of her hair and secured it behind her ears. She looked up at him and smiled before looking back down. 

?I?m alive, and the village is doing better than ever.? She noted as she interlaced her fingers, ?Each day I count my blessings, and live for those who have passed. We?ve lost a lot, but we are a tight knit village.?

?And that what makes us better.?​
?As long as we have the will to continue moving forward, we will, over and over again.? Kyo added and rubbed her head, before looking at Zyana, ?Thanks for letting us sit with you.?

Zyana shook her head, ?It?s no problem.?

She couldn?t help but enjoy the company, even if it wasn?t mostly speaking. The time spent with another, was a nice one, especially if they were around her age. Zyana looked up at the sky, no matter what, as long as she has the will. She could continue moving, that is what she was planning on doing. She wasn?t going to look back anymore, the past was the past and she had to forget it. 

She had to constantly move forward, or else, she wouldn?t be able to walk with Emiya anymore.


----------



## Hollow (Jan 24, 2015)

> *Name:* Quest for the Heart Shard
> *Rank:* B
> *Location:* Memories Ruin, Fire Country
> *Description:* Memories Ruin, A Jungle like setting once home to ancient culture now lost to the power of Mother Nature that claims it with its quiet might. The only residents here now are wild animals and the ever curious bands of Archeologist who explore every couple of decades. Searching for the Legendary Heart Shard the Famous Archeologist Duo Sham has located it to be in hidden in these ancient ruins. With the hope of returning flesh back to his bone and gaining back his family he hires ninjas in order to retrieve it for him. However he may not be the one after it!



*Yuuko Shinohara *
*B-Rank: Quest For The Heart Shard*

_Home Is Where The Owl Is I_

The girl had no words for it, it was simply too amazing. Yuuko couldn?t believe how lucky she was to have the chance to visit such a wonderful place. She had something important to do before she could allow herself the chance to take in her surroundings though. Focusing with the needed hand seals, Yuuko sat down on the stone floor garnished with all kinds of invasive plants and summoned Ao-chan. 

?Ne-san called!? The little sprite shouted in joy, her little black eyes gleaming when Yuuko gave her a piece of candy and a gentle pat on the head. ?What does ne-san need Ao-chan to do??

?Can you find Hatori Akaruza for me?? The girl asked and smiled when the sprite nodded and simply disappeared, leaving blue sparkles behind. 

She was happy she could come on this mission and enjoy the experience that was visiting the ruins where the legendary item she had been assigned to retrieve was. But the main reason she had accepted the mission and asked for special permission to do it alone was because she had heard rumors Hatori was around. She had no idea why and it was really none of her business but it had been years since she last saw her Kumo-brother and it sounded like a good opportunity to check how he?s doing.

Yuuko could search for herself but Ao-chan would do it more effectively and faster than her, giving the girl some time to explore the exterior of the ruins and think about her plan of action. The client, Mr. Sham had paid good money for Yuuko to get the Heart Shard and failing her first real solo mission was simply inconceivable. In fact, she planned to ask Hatori for help if he was free to do it. It would be fun to complete the assignment together and she would split the reward with him, of course.

Taking a look at her watch to think about how long the sprite might take, Yuuko sat down against the wall and got her traditional bento and a simple notebook so she could note down her thoughts on the ruins.

It appeared to be in fairly good condition so there probably was no reason to fear roofs falling on her head or the floor giving in with her weight. The problem might be the traps. As was common with ancient ruins that guard some sort of treasure, Yuuko was sure the whole building was filled with traps like rolling huge boulders or swinging axes but there was no reason to worry about. She had already watched all of Indiama Jonas? movies and Yuuko was fairly certain none of the traps would be much trouble to her kunoichi reflexes at all.

No?the trouble lay in what Mr. Sham had told her about. Apparently he was probably not the only one after the shard so, so, it was likely Yuuko was going to get company. Nothing bad about a little competition though. The girl would make sure she taught her enemies not to stand in a Kumogakure shinobi?s way.

?Ne-san?s smile is nice. Ao-chan loves when ne-san smiles,? a little voice came from her shoulder, startling the girl out of her thoughts. Grinning, Yuuko lifted her palm so Aoi could jump and sit on it.

?That was quick work, Ao-chan, you deserve a reward,? the girl complimented, grabbing a chocolate bon-bon from her back pouch and presenting it to the sprite who accepted it with glee.

?Ne-san?s friend stands about 150 feet northwest from here,? she said as she unwrapped the chocolate and took a huge bit at it. ?Ne-san?s friend is moving though.?

?It?s okay, I?ll catch up,? Yuuko assured her with another pat on the head. ?You can go now Ao-chan.?

After seeing her little sister sprite off, Yuuko stood and leaped onto the nearest tree, jumping branch after branch until she came close to where the sprite had told her she?d seen Hatori. Finding him wasn?t a strenuous task. He had changed, grown a little taller, but Yuuko could spot a Kumo-brother no matter what stood in her way, be it time or anything else. With an enormous amount of happiness, she dashed and threw herself with her arms wide open. ?Ha. To. Riiii!?

She couldn?t blame him when he moved out of the way and had her land face first on the floor, of course. Any reasonable shinobi would, of course. And she was a big girl now, of course. So she had to get up and try her hardest not to pout.

Of course.​


----------



## Olivia (Jan 24, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Beach Queens
_____________________________

Something about this women rubbed me the wrong way, but I couldn't quite pin point why. On one hand, for some reason I had expected a man to request this mission, but now thinking about it, it had made more sense for it to be a women. Secondly, it was almost contradictory to what she had said in her mission statement, that she didn't want any more blood spilled on that beach. It wasn't a problem if things got a little violent though, I'm sure we were all capable of fighting without hurting one another too badly.

With all that said there was no reason not to trust her, she was our client and since we were being paid by her it'd be best just to do as she said. I'd imagine we all had enough common sense that if anything bad went down we'd be able to protect ourselves and not uselessly argue amongst ourselves. A sigh had exhausted from my lips but my attitude showed almost the opposite of that, standing more straight looking the opposing team in the eye.

"My name is Kirisaki, that's all you need from me."

I honestly didn't want to get too personal with the enemy team, for the main reason because I didn't like their attitude. They came off as too self centered or something, but then again I have never liked that trait in someone. Turning my back to them and my team mates, I made my way to the bow where the captain of the ship had been steering the boat.

"So what's your story?"

"I'm not sure if I follow."

"Everyone has one, why're you here on this ship right now? What led to this day?"

I thought approaching and introducing myself to this women would be a good idea, it'd give me a good perspective on how and why she is, but so far she's been trying to dig into who I am. Maybe we're playing in the same field, I mean, we are six strangers on her ship, it'd stand to reason that she'd want to know about these guests she's taking to the island. I decided it'd be best just to play along and express my skepticism.

"Nothing of importance. On that same note though I will say that Edie Nakano, no matter how explosive of a personality, is someone I call a friend. I won't hesitate to bring everyone here down if things turn for the worst; as long as this is all in good competitive fun then things will good for everyone."

The women slightly chuckled, almost as if she were appalled at my implied accusation.

"Well hopefully nothing bad happens, too much blood has spilled already."

"Isn't that the truth?"

I said openly. I walked away, knowing I wasn't going to get anything out of that women. As I turned away I leaned against the starboard of the ship, my chin in my hand as I could smell the salty sea. Seagulls flew across the sky happily, and despite the rush of cold air from the wind, I could tell it was getting slightly warmer. Almost sprouting like a flower from the dead of winter, out came the purple haired girl from the opposing team. She stood right next to me, facing inward towards the ship not saying a word. I got fed up rather quickly, knowing that she wanted to say something to me.

"Hana, was it? What is it you want to say?

Her long purple colored hair flowed in the wind as she fidgeted with her fingers. It was strange in a way, she wasn't so much nervous or shy, as much as low opinionated of her own self. This much was apparent by her actions. If she were shy she wouldn't have approached me at all. This made me feel more comfortable being around her, I knew she wasn't going to be like Lia or Vita in the fact that they were both rather robust in their personalities.

"Well, I thought it would be best to introduce myself to you...I mean, I know Lia did it also, but for me to do it.

I turned away from the sea to look at the purple haired girl, and one question came up on my mind. Not wanting to shy away from getting straight to the point I swiftly commented:

"Are you cold? You have to be since you're just in a swimsuit."

"What?! No, I'm perfectly fine, I'm -"

I shut her up by taking off my jacket, she looked a bit shocked at my gesture but I didn't want the girl to freeze. Unlike Lia or Vita, this girl actually could share a little compassion. I didn't mind helping out someone like this. With an out stretched arm I held out the jacket, and I could tell a smile of gratitude had risen on Hana's face. Before she could accept it though, a pompous blonde stomped her way inbetween us throwing my jacket to the wind. 

"Don't take things from the enemy, and especially not this cyclops. If you take things from trash you become trash yourself, is that what you want to become, right?"

"No..."

The girl had shyly admitted. Luckily as soon as the jacket left my hand I had attached a chakra string to it, but I was too preoccupied at the moment to reel it back in. This girl made me sick, she might have been like Edie, but she was worse in every way. Sticking my right hand near my holster I said:

"Back off or I can't ensure your safety on the rest of this mission."

The well endowed blonde simply laughed, bringing her hand up to her mouth in a condescending way. The way how this girl laughed and talked pissed me off in a manner that I couldn't describe. She however looked me dead in the eye after retorting:

"Please, a girl who lost her own eye has no business talking about protecting others. You better look out for yourself before any of that, someone just might take the other one."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2015)

*Otogakure...Music City...03:53...*

"Hold it I need time to think..."

_"What do ya mean time to think?Wat da hell can ya possibly be thinking about?"_

The staggered flashing of strobed LED's and the diabolical synth of ratchet beats abates a synesthetic revolution of movement from the party goers below. An electric buzz fermenting throughout the room creating a raw palpable excitement. The salacious scintilla of sweat and love dabs the air as the club reaches a fever pitch. Bodies ripening, writhing, and riffing at the behest of infectious ear worms, but these are all merely an ode to their mendacious reality. The truth about club venue was that it was a mid-level mafia venture, a jewel in the crown just of lesser value. The industrious owner was using it as a test lab of sorts, allowing all different types to peddle their drugs in hopes finding the next big thing. One such drug had the ability to revive cerebral dendrites and provide the user with a luminous ultra clarity said to be "spiritual" and "enlightening". Such a powerful remedy should be synthesized for medical advancement as opposed to being a club drug. It's known as ET and it kills the users about a week later with a nearly a ten percent success rate. That's not his problem though, this isn't about being a shinobi or a hero, the problem is the question.

We shift our gaze from the party scene to the ponderous young man who needed time to think. Styled silver locks, clad in obsidian combat leather, one hand gloved in openhanded darkness and the other fiery red, reposed with a chilled demure, he seems like he should be here for the party but he's not. This maverick isn't here for an altruistic furlough in vigilantism, either this is merely an intrinsic gain with extrinsic ramifications. This sleuthing youth is here for answers, more specifically he is here to deliver on a promise that has latched onto his heart and soul. Why else would he be in lion's den filled with six mafioso all with their hands readied at the hip to put a few holes in him for his trespass.

"How it works, ya know? Sorry just give me a second to come up with the right words."

The tone of the inquisition is filled with genuine beguilement and in turned receives the same beguilement two fold.

 "How what works?

The men in the room didn't know who they were dealing with. The ringleader rose from behind his desk and stopped in front of it trying to make sense of what was happening. The entire situation was bizarre from their vantage point. One minute they're hobnobbing with some lines and adult beverages then one of the clubbers wandered into an area they shouldn't have. Not only that but the interloper's behavior was so calm and off-kilter which was mostly fueled his friendly yet confused disposition.

"Come on you's, spit it out already."

They all sort of peered in and began to inch their hands away from their weapons, lulled into a false state of security by the air-headed facade of the stranger. He just stood there without a care in the world tapping his foot to the ground as the thoughts appeared to continued through his changing facial expression, all before they stopped and he simply crossed his arms content with the way he would phrase his question.

"When my fist goes through the back of your head is there enough time for your life to flash before your eyes. How can one moment for me amount to a lifetime for you?"

"What did you say to me? Do you know who I am you little shit stain? I'm Don Yamaguchi!"

The land of confusion burned to ash by the flames of wrath as the mafioso yelled with blustery red faced fury. Completely incensed by the humongous disrespectful barb lobbed his way.

"Sorry I don't really know much about you, not even your name until you told me." His arms broke apart as he feigned an apologetic shrug before continuing on, "I did know that you peddle hipster rapey drugs while trying to live out your mobster fantasy. I'm going to apologize for that last statement, you see I talk a bit more than I use to but I back it up because..." The young maverick tilted his head down letting his piercing eyes peek out from the periphery of his amber tinted shades.

"All I do is smash skulls bro!"

With hellacious fury his feet retaliate against the concept of gravity as the argent haired rogue surges upward toward the ring leader. His fist cocked backward and his body tilted at an off angle, he was a bolt like blur and they were all deadbolt statues, they were at the mercy of his speed blitz and their boss was about to get his one way ticket to hell punched.

CH----OU----JIN---

NOT!"

*SNIKT*

Three blades punched through the knuckles of the brazen saturated teen's red hand finding a new repository in the skull of Don Yamaguchi. Three blades just straight chilling  out the back of the poor slob's head, time began to dampen, the only sense of motion in the room was platelet-deficient plasma leaking down from the Don's new orifices onto the very blades that punched his ticket. This wasn't the first time our maverick had embarked on such an audacious quest; they had all fallen into a pattern that had not yet reached his conclusion. He knew to let the moment marinate for no more than five seconds before...he thrusts his arm upward.

*SNIQUELCH*

The claws shucked through Yamaguchi's noggin causing it to explode like an avant-garde piata chock full of gooey brain tenders, skin strips, with a dollop of crimson fondue running from the top. If anyone wondered what would happen if a head was put into wood chipper they had a better idea after the grisly scene before these mafioso. They were killers but the level of brutality they had been exposed to was rarely ever quite at this level.

"The guy that signs the checks is dead. If the next man up feels raw about it then he can be the next man down, or he can be luckier than the last guy. I only need to know one thing, who is the person manufacturing..."

*BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP*

"God dammit... look guys I usually drop like between one or three guys before someone starts answering me, and then sometimes it turns out you take out the one guy who knows what's up. I'm on a time table too so let's not waste time bullshitting. Your last boss was a piece of garbage and if you liked him then you're probably garbage too. That means you're not willing to die over this guy. Give me a name and a place I can find who I'm looking for and we all walk out with something gained. I don't know how you mafia types do it but I'm sure you all get like promotions or some shit when you're boss dies. If you can't accept my terms well... 

He took a vocal pause wagging his claw around like a dog trying shake himself dry, the visceral image of Yamaguchi's blood being sprayed about the room only served to increase his menace. 

There isn't a reality that exists where I don't bite you all to death."

There was an earnest honesty to the indecent proposal the mobsters were getting. All the tough guy machismo that could have been parlayed was flushed in favor of a more measured route. The young Hunter was reasonable and had properly deciphered the kind of stock the men in this room had come from. They were trash but they could accept that, the irony about criminals, especially these types, is that they do reprehensible things but have this demented sense of loyalty which in turn means they can't accept anything that treads on that principle. Their body language said it all, the glances back and forth, the nervous twitch of their legs, and how their hands drew ever closer to their waists'. It was settled the five men remaining in that room would be dragged to perdition by the Hell Hound.

*SHIFT*​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2015)

*Zellous Kazama
The Lap of Luxury is Ice Cold*

"Zellous it's nearly 09:30 and you're going to be late for brea.."



I was roused from my daydreaming by the sudden intrusion of Nakano Manor's "heart and soul", Alisa Kawihara. My fingers pressed to my lips still in a ponderous posture, a new thought entered my brain, a much more salacious thought. It was only a moment but we locked eyes and the countdown started. You see in a situation like this I like to believe there is a window, a window of shock, and that window closes after less than a handful of seconds. What happens when the window of shock closes? Well awkwardness can't escape, it's trapped inside, and it's the kind of houseguest that's car always breaks down causing an overstayed welcome. Now what I was thinking about before was how I was going to play this and suffice to say I was probably going to pick the high risk high reward play.

"So the way I see it we can forget this ever happened...or...and I say this respectfully... I can skip breakfast with Natsu and dingbat whilst you fulfill the hopes and dreams of a retired combat veteran whos also an amputee."

You see I was standing there in nothing but a very wet towel, well I wouldn't call it a towel, I didn't have towels because Alisa didn't stock my room with them as a ploy to get me out of said room more often. My rebuttal was to reuse the towels and when they went bad I was using these handcloth thingies that were really small. How small? Let's just say a sudden movement would have led to the Clit Commander peeking out from around the corner of my handtowel thingy. In response to my indecent proposal the eloquent maid turned her back to me and made her way to the door not stopping but letting her pleasant lilt touch my ears.

"Firstly, good morning, breakfast will be ready in twenty. Secondly that dingbat is your sister and you two are more alike than you think. Lastly..." She paused at the door but reading her body language I knew she had no intention of turning around. "If you miss breakfast again it won't just be your father I tell, I'll also tell Miss Edie. Retired combat veteran who is also an amputee or not, I think she would love a legitimate reason to express her disdain of you."

Without anything further to add Alisa departed the room not even the slightest hint of interest in me, or she had a really good poker face. Who the hell knows women are all over the place, but...

"Damn... it was worth a shot, it's actually worth a shot every single chance I get. Consequently how much time I want to do, I mean spendwith her is directly proportionate to how little time I need to spend with my big sis."

There was no real way to wriggle out of family breakfast at this point, not that I cared what that ditzy ass sociopath thought anyway but if I could avoid her filthy ass mouth I would. Plus one of the perks of living with my father was the amenities, there were just so god damn many. My feelings for my blood relatives, and yea I'm choosing those words because they're not my family, were in a word complex, but I was absolutely in love with Nakano Manor. Looking at the clock it was only a few minutes before breakfast. 

I'm not going to get into the details of putting on clothing for you, but it's a lot easier to lay down a one handed ram seal than it is to get my pants on. If you couldn't tell from the eyeful I gave Miss Alisa, or my pandering for her to give me a sympathy lay, I only have one arm. A madman named Rosuto Ivery took it from me when I tried to save... when I was full of a lot more naivety. It's not a subject I like to think about in specific terms. Needless to say it took me quite a few minutes to get my outfit on. It wasn't anything exceptionally flashy like you would expect the son of Natsu Nakano to wear, just a grey v-neck and some black jeans. I wasn't into accessories but I usually wore a tri-tone wristband, you see it had belonged to my friend Sakura before he passed. It made me feel like he was watching over me and it was eye-catching. Obviously people will notice my handicap but I liked to think the wristband gave them another thing to look at. The last piece of my ensemble was the glasses, since I came back to Konoha a little more than three months ago I had started wearing a pair of black round frames. I like to think I look quite good in them. Taking one last glance in the mirror I headed out of the room. 

The road to hell was supposed to be paved with good intentions but as I walked to the dining room I would swear to you it was more likely paved with handcrafted marble. 

I walked in to see my father already sitting at the table his face hidden behind the business section of one of Konoha's news prints. For these family get togethers he had the staff install a smaller table that was much more intimate. Pulling up a chair I did the verbal curtsy one should usually make before free breakfast.

"Good morning Pal." So yeah obviously I'm not at the stage where I'm calling Natsu dad but we had made a pretty startling amount of progress. I mean think about it, before I moved in here a few months ago we had maybe three conversations with each other my entire life. That's on top of what he did to Ryoko and Suzume, so yea while some might find it weird to call my dad, 'pal', well that was probably as close to a term of endearment I could get without being faker than Edie's rack. 

"Hello son I'm glad you could take enough time away from lazing about the house to have breakfast with your family." He brought the newspaper down a wry smirk on his face as he ribbed me about my penchant for lethargy. This was one of the three things I really appreciate about Natsu, he wouldn't really give me special treatment as his son or because of my arm. He didn't unintentionally condescend of treat charity case but he wasn't all old school pull yourself up by your own boot straps about it either.

"Well you know I love these family get togethers. Always fun seeing Edie roll her eyes at my every word." I matched his grin with one of my own highlighting the second thing I enjoyed about my father. He was a rigid guy for the most part and he did have a parental air around him, but he was willing to settle for a budding friendship as opposed to being the authoritative father, at least with me. That said he couldn't be fun loving all the time.

"Please don't start with her and try to ignore her if she starts with you. You two are brother and sister but this hostility isn't healthy." 

"I have to agree on both counts mostly because she did steal my toothbrush for a comparative DNA analysis, which is pretty hilarious just based off of how pissed she probably was when it came back positive for a match. Oh man lord knows I wish I had a different sister but being related to her would be worth it to see that reaction. I was purposefully maligning his sentiments for my own amusement. It was easy to see Natsu was trying to create a family atmosphere but come on she was trying so hard to get rid of me she ran a DNA test on me and her.

"Edie has always been... 
"A terribly vapid and spoiled girl with questionable morality who has dressed like a stripper since she was 12 in order to get your attention?"

I cut him off as he tossed an eye dagger my way causing me to shut my trap immediately. 

"Their has been a lot of turmoil in our lives and Edie isn't good with change but once she gets used to you I'm sure she'll.."
"Feel less like slapping those obnoxious hipster glasses off his stupid pervert face? Did you even bother to tell dad that you tried to sneak into a hot spring and stare at my boobs when I was underaged!"

The color drained from my face as she let that one fly. It was fucking family breakfast and she was throwing shit in my face from nearly three years ago before we even knew we were related. And the way she said it, it was like I was a predator. As I was about to remind her that she was older than me and the whole underaged thing was a stupid thing to highlight I looked at Natsu.

Our father could only grimace at the constant interruption to unitary efforts, putting his reading material down he began to massage his temples. Natsu Nakano didn't seem like the kind of man who appreciated being cut off, especially not by both of his children. He slowly from his seat to let us know he meant business.

"That's enough! Sit down and eat. If you have nothing nice to say then neither of you is allowed to talk. Get it? Got it? Good. Now would it kill you to say goodmorning to each other? Would it Edie?"

​


----------



## Hero (Jan 24, 2015)

_*The Falls Have*_

_ *(Part III)*_











Without warning or a single word, Takashi excused himself from the table and disappeared into the corridors of the inn. Yuuko slightly frustrated with Takashi's strange behaviors stood up immediately to confront the boy, but Asami was quick to grab the girl's forearm and sat her back in her seat. The jounin was reluctant to tell Takashi's business to this stranger, but the girl and him seemed to have a history, even if brief.

"Hey Yuuko...Yuuko right?"

"Yes."

"Okay yeah, so after your little run in with Meiji, Takashi developed hemophobia. I and another individual named Tsughi Kawahara worked extensively with him on it, but I guess he's still not over the incident. Be easy on him though sis, he used to be much worse. He didn't start fighting again until 14 months ago. He still has spurts of happiness like when him and I are alone, but for the most part he's like this a lot..."

"Oh my gosh, poor Takashi..." Yuuko said turning her head in the direction her friend went. It was sad seeing her friend in such a condition. It was long ago, but Yuuko remembered Takashi being brave in facing Meiji and instinctively tried to protect her.

The two women sat in silence for a bit not knowing how to move forward in the discussion. There were these mysterious stones that Yuuko had pointed out. Although unfamiliar to Yuuko, Asami recognized them as powerful sealing stones capable of putting away large quanties of chakra forever. Picking up one of the stones, Asami began to muse over the object. Everything about the appearance checked out with the stone, but the thing that bugged the jounin in charge was how the stone arrived. Why was it sent anonymously and where was the liaison for this mission? It was an A rank mission afterall. They had just arrived and Asami already had a strange feeling about the mission at hand. With all missions completed under her belt, Asami knew what was normal and what wasn't. The jounin decided that from this point on that it would be best if she took extra precautions on this mission. There were going to be no surprises had, not on her watch.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2015)

*Shinkurou Kengo*
_*I?m back and TAG is in da house!*_​
"It?s fine, open the doors!"

Mah thoughts are interrupted by tha yelling comin? from behind tha gigantic steel made doors that stand closed before me. As i wait for ?em to be open I look still in awe even after one year and a half that I have been livin? here. These stuff have nuthin? to envy ta dat Rashōmon thingy I have heard about. Mah eyes are driven towards tha enormous silver plate hanging at tha top, about a meter above the doors which are the only visible entrance to this place. Engraved in that plate a mere word which by itself doesn?t have much of a deep meaning howeva, for all of us who live here, it means everything. TAG, that?s tha word which can be seen by almost about everyone in a range of about one hundred meters.

*"Okay, it?s opening!"*

Tha scratchy sound caused by tha movement of the hinges take me out of mah thoughts as I see the metallic construction startin?ta get divided in half as both sides start to be pulled back, allowing me to take a glance at the insides. As soon as they are half open I  enter tha place, gettin?some greetings from tha ones that had allowed me to pass. Gettin?some well deserved respect from time to time feels awesome. Greeting ?em back, I proceed ta hum  tha start of a song which is has been in mah mind for a while now so I can be entertained before reaching mah destiny.

If ya wanna know how I look after all these years, let?s just say that I have become taller, more muscular and mah hair seems ta have grown alonside me cause there?s one big horn that stands out. I am wearing a white T-shirt and blue jeans along with red boots and a sleepin?mask on mah forehead. There?s a jacket tied around mah waist and a wristband on my right wrist. There?s a dog tag hanging from mah neck, symbol that identifies me as a member of this organization.

​
As I said before, this place is TAG, no, more exactly these are TAG?s headquarters. What? Are mah ears havin? troubles? I think I imagined ya lot saying that ya didn?t know wha TAG is. Bastards. I wasn?t imaginin? anythin?,was i? Well, guess I?ll explain. TAG is nothing but tha greatest mercenary guild in existence. This place used ta be a big military camp but after certain events, and with help of tha many people from tha surrounding towns, it has turned into a fortress which serves as home for more than seven hundred mercenaries, which by tha way- aside from little kids in training- are fighters capable of going at least through what shinobi villages call "Chunin exams" without batterin?an eye, and a population of civilian of about three thousand.

It?s structure is not that different from a village although certainly it?s size is smaller than some. TAG HQ?s are surrounded by extremely thick walls of concrete which serve as protection for our people, we have all sorta things from market to a couple of factories. TAG is an organization favoured by many countries that are neither part of the Black nor the White faction. And anyway...WHY THA HECK AM I EVEN EXPLAININ?ALL OF DIS??!! It?s common knowledge by now, ta know!? Now if ya excuse me, I gotta do sumthin? more important... sing.












"Pfff...pfff hahahah!! Oh man, he did it!! he was really singing!! pfff!!"

"Dude, what are you doing on that bench?"

Those voices, that annoyin? laughter, that emotionless yet sarcastic tone of disbelief. Holy crap!! They saw me!! Oh god, they really saw me. Out of about four thousand people, it had ta be these two!? For real!? Lookin? at mah back I frown at tha sight of these two. Tha one whose organs will probly explode due ta how much she is laughin? is Fujiko Midorikawa, a beauty whose ass hasn?t been kicked precisely cause she?s beautiful. The one accompanying her is none other than mah best friend and First Commander of TAG: Raku Yagami. 

"S-shut ap!! I was just allowin?ya peeps hear mah endearin?voice!"

"Pffhahah! Yeah, right, and I am a pro at cooking."

"You are? First time I hear of dat."

A heavy sigh is heard and I can?t do but turn to look at Raku. Dude, what?s with dat expression of disappointment? We?ve been friends for almost ten years and ya aren?t used ta mah idiocy yet?!

"Moron."

"Let?s go back to the house, more missions have arrived."

I don?t even reply, I just came back from one and now this tyrant is plannin?on sending me to another one!? This is exploitation!!! I?ll go complain ?bout mah human rights soon ya know!? as in I work so hard I don?t even have time ta flirt with girls or do this!!

**Squeeze**

"S-s-s-s-tupid!!! Why are you always like this?! I?m one step away from convincing all the females of the guild to sue you for sexual harassment!!"

She says as she tries ta hit me. Heh, as if her puny lil punches could eva reach-"Wait!! wait wait wait!! A gun!? ya?ll really shoot me with dat!?" and so I had ta start runnin?fer mah life."Come back here, you freaking pervert!!"dammit!! now she?s chasing me!! Someone fackin?heeeeelp!!"YOU DAMN VIRGIN, you?ll have to do a ton of homo scenes with Raku-sama for me after this!!"she yelled, fuck! how can she yell that so shamelessly!? And wait, did she just shout with all her might that I?m a virgin!?

"Retards..."

*-Fifteen minutes and two rubber bullets in my ass later-*

We finally reached home, it?s not really too special so describin?it fe rya would be a pain, let?s just say dat it has enough room for about ten people to live there without too many problems. Here, Raku and I, as well as Fujiko, live along with a few more members of the guild. Without waiting I open the door as tha other two follow after me. Immediately I am able to see the small "welcome back" mat at tha entrance followed by a wooden hall which leads to a room located in the right and stairs that allow ya to go to tha rooms. Fujiko gets past me and enters tha room...how rude! Tha one who?s been away for about two months is me! Shouldn?t I be the one to step in first? Oh well, screw it. I walk forward and place mahself at the entrance of what actually is our livingroom. 

The scene I find makes me smile as all of our comrades are there.


"I?m back!"​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 25, 2015)

​
There where many thoughts that began circling his mind throughout the past two and a half years. One of those were the moments he spent with his _'family'_ upon the lands his feet now met. The veiling of smog and toxic gas whirled across the air manifesting its incarnation of death. Normally, something of such magnitude would've caused the young Rogue to become much more wary than what he now portrays himself to be at this instance. Hi back rested upon the wall of the inn, a mask covering his mien, shielding him from the air that crossed the atmosphere. Within the inn was a Jounin who previously he had been introduced to, however, after menial conversation. Rosuto had concluded that he was merely an informant and not at all another participant of the mission itself.

Yes, a mission. Another of many Rosuto did not think he would be participating upon if it weren't directly attended by the Church of Jashin itself. A nostalgic sentiment evoked at the moment of briefing not long ago at his headquarters. Rosuto decided to attend, as it seemed beneficial for the long term. Ironically, he'd work under the veil as an operative of a randomly selected village from either nation. Preferably Black due to companion of such being detailed to be from White. The trek towards this location was timely, however quick due to his experience with this weather climate and area overall. He had neglected returning to the dessert for a time, however with its boiling sun and dry air, he wouldn't be right by saying he missed anything in particular. 

Yet, he memory trails back to a battle where he had to defend his stance against the very people that extended their hands towards him. Their image still lingers at the back of his mind, leeching of his subtle, vacant ease the moment provided him with. Even though the aura was dangerous, Rosuto seemed unfazed, as if death had become an ordinary method for daily life. Which it was. 

His head lifted itself, witnessing a silhouette approaching from beyond. Her attire cause him to raise a brow. It exposed a large portion of her flesh and although it seemed easy to gear on if ever met with a brawl, didn't the heat get to her first? Unlike Rosuto who bore a dark body long trench coat with a hoodie masking whatever portion the mask didn't hide. Her trek lead towards his direction, which before her realized his body already prepared itself to strike in case the previous thought of her being an ally provided to be wrong. 

Her demeanor, however, caused him a rather distinctive feel to arise. Much like him, her emotion of indifference toward the surrounding was exceptional. No, was it even indifference? It could occult itself as a large exuding amount of positiveness. Confidence, even. Not at all fazed, but also wary about what occurred. A hello. Easy, simply, and straight to the point. No need for formalities, only an opener for conversation, the start of something which merely bridges the next sentence. Such was it's only purpose, she followed with her explanation. Rosuto decided to remain silent, not retorting at all to her explanations. Not even expanding on his own information, not even the name. 

Without much of a halt to her speak, his hand, metallic one to be exact, had been yanked and pulled by her force. She was strong, although he couldn't sense her grip, he could tell that she was pretty strong. His feet had to adjust, but soon he grasped her wrist and halted her on her pace. 

"Wait."

His tone hadn't any source of resentment or even joy. It had been stationed upon a gray area where it could only be perceived as indifferent. His grip loosened. Leaving her to wonder his intentions.

"I'm certain you're a prominent Kunoichi, and that you've previously attended very circumstantial and controversial assignment such as this but. Rushing in is never a good strategy. I'm sure you've developed a several few, but..."

He pointed towards the side. An alley of which drove the shadows of the village. This would allow them to patrol the area a tad more efficiently while remaining silent.

"I'd feel safer if we were to go on a little bit more secretive. We can divulge a full scale assault once we arrive at the location. We have to keep in account that he might have thought out at least three plans ahead. I took the liberty or memorizing the layout. Certainly a man mad enough to set out a large cloud of toxic gas is not short of thinking several details more in terms of countering an assault such as ours." 

He spoke out of experience. It was the similar process he thought two years ago. The fire of the Chuunin exams, the bombaring of the Nakano Manor, the prison break. Too many things gave relevance to this mind set. Lowering his hand, his Sharingan closed only revealing the sapphire gleam of the opposite pupil. 

"We can go with yours however if you're confident enough. I just rather not indulge myself on anything unnecessary."


----------



## Laix (Jan 25, 2015)

EDIE
THE GAMBIT
_________________________________________________
​ 
There's a certain train that travels through the Fire Country.

Unlike the other trains that are decked with a simple wood and modest furnishings, this one is paneled with the finest oak and lined with the shiniest silver. It's decorated luxuriously and indulgently, with not a penny saved in fixtures and fittings. 

Along the side is an identifiable logo, an eye-catching one known to many across the _world_. A sharp, bold N with a minimalist design and font besides. It reads 'Nakano Industries' with pride, showing you just who owned this extravagant means of transport.

Despite being nine carriages long, only one was occupied by passengers and a single one at that. It was the heiress to the Nakano fortune and disgruntled daughter of Natsu Nakano, Edie. Fortunately, she wasn't angry at the moment. She had no reason to, for she was filing her nails while catching up on the latest episodes of Godaime's Hospital as her most trusted made Alisa serves a delicious strawberry and raspberry milkshake. 

"Miss Edie, what is your business today?" Alisa asked, setting down the cream-topped beverage on the glass coffee table. The blonde picked it up, took one sip through a blue straw before reaching into the chestnut leather Nulberry bag sat besides her leg, pulling out a mission brief slip. 

She opened it up and began providing an Edie-summary to Alisa.

"So we have to capture this missing-nin for goodness knows whatever reason. I don't know why but they've listed it as an A-Rank which is really really dumb..." The chatterbox took another sip of her drink. "The funniest part is my teammates though. Have you actually seen them!?"

Alisa examined the mission statement. Her eyebrow raised with interest.

"Mr Houki? It's been a while since you've seen him, has it not?"

"Oh forget about him, Alisa. I wasn't even thinking of him. Look at the others!"

"Uh..." She gripped the paper and took a closer look. "Taneda... and... Aurora? I don't recall an 'Aurora'."

"Neither do I. She sounds a bit up herself, don't you think?"

"What makes you think that?"

Edie blew the residue from her nails before continuing with the filing.

"I just have this feeling she's going to try something."

"Edie, you should remember how good you've done these past few years. It's unhealthy to go around making enemies."

"Enemies? No, no, you've got it all wrong. Think of it like this:"

The princess of the White stood up from her white leather sofa as the train pulled into Fuzengakure. Dressed in a loose, cropped black _vest_ with a matching skirt obscured by the long hoodie tied around her waist, Edie pulled a pouch from her handbag and strapped it around her waist.

"I don't start fights, but I can end them."

Alisa couldn't help but smile at her choice of words. It was beginning to sound like a motto for her.

"A fitting choice of words, Miss Edie. I hope you enjoy your mission and wish you luck."

"I leave my belongings in your capable hands. In the meantime, just take the silver card from my purse and treat yourself for a bit while I'm gone, okay?"

The maid bowed with gratitude. 

"Thank you, Miss Edie. I'm flattered."

Edie stepped off the train, her black heeled boots tapping against the concrete station with every step. She headed straight for the exit, bypassing immigration control due to a combination of power and status. 

"Now where are the others...?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 26, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Fuzengakure

_The Gambit_

----------​
"Senju-baasama, I'm going. Take care," Taneda called over his shoulder as he descended down the steps of the Senju Clan compound. The past two and a half years he'd grown taller, deepened his voice massively, and changed his attire. He wore looser fitting clothing now, a pair of joggers and woven sandals, and the same rose tinted glasses from before. He kept a light jacket that held the R&D Division's crest on the breast, and the Senju Clan seal on the back of it, heavy pouches at his hips, attached to the belt over his waist. He walked with a steady ease, and as he approached the ground just outside the compound, he smiled as he recognized the individual waiting for him.

"Sensei!" he called, pace quickening. "I thought you were meeting us in Fuzengakure?" The Hida dug in his ear with his pinky finger as he approached, shaking his head. "No no, mission briefing first. Did you bring the data?" Taneda nodded, producing a scroll from his left pouch, and handing it to the lanky jounin beside him. All things considered, it was mostly a show of faith; he was told to hold onto the data points, but not discuss them with anyone further. The mission, to his knowledge, was a matter the Research and Development Division simply wanted handled quickly, and without much fuss or flair. The Rank couldn't betray the danger, but the details were purposefully downplayed until the mission was assigned to avoid widespread rumor. Taneda knew this for a fact without ever reading the brief for their team leader simply because Kaito Inui had once been a colleague of him in the Division labs.

The Research and Development Division of Konoha's military was split into different 'spheres' with each possessing a Director that supervised all field work, experiments, and inventions within that group. It worked well enough, with Kaito having been in charge of research into cerebral techniques; sensing, heightened senses, telepathy, and the like. Things went downhill, however, when he went missing, after stealing scrolls for which only the Director of the Division had sanction to read.

Taneda acted as Yoshitsune's right hand man and assistant, and while he didn't have more clout than the jounin who controlled different spheres, the unspoken rule was that eventually he'd succeed his sensei as Head Director. This earned him no small amount of ire or difficulty with the others; even though he was Yoshitsune's assistant, the majority of the time the two of them ended up working with separate directors. 

"So! Who are we working with today, Taneda-san?" Yoshitsune asked as they made their way towards the train station at a comfortable pace. Taneda took out the more public mission briefing and began to flip through. "Ren Houki. You're acquainted, so..." He flipped to the next page. "Edie Nakano. You're probably vaguely aware. Medical ninja, with a focus on taijutsu as well. Durable, sturdy, particular personality. Dominant." He flips again. "Aurora Adachi. Member of the Church of Jashin, kenjutsu user. Skilled with ninjutsu as well, and possesses a very interesting bloodline trait. No information given on personality." He flipped it back to the front and replaced it into his satchel. "So I suppose we'll be finding that out first hand." The Hida only grinned down at him. "...excellent! I much prefer field work to something like this anyway."

_On the train..._

After a good amount of time of the Senju needing to convince his sensei of the correct location, and keeping him from trying to introduce himself to complete strangers he believed to be their teammates, they made headway towards Aurora and Ren. The two strolled into the train cart very close to the destination, with Taneda spotting the group before his sensei. 

"Fifty four individuals in this train cart," Yoshitsune said while rubbing his chin, and shaking his head to turn away. "They all blink too slow, none are shinobi, I'll-" Taneda grabbed his sleeve, pulling him forward. "I see them, sensei."

Yoshitsune waved to them silently, though he was so tall and his arms reach so wide, that it was still a rather loud gesture. The Assistant and Head Directors of the R&D Division made their way over to Aurora and Ren then, taking their seats. "Ah! Well then, Adachi-san, Houki-san, a pleasure to make your acquaintances!" Taneda simply gave a knowing nod to Ren, before turning to Aurora. "A pleasure, Aurora-san," he said quietly, more personable than his sensei, but quieter.

Yoshitsune cracked his knuckles, and then nodded, leaning back. "So I suppose I should be giving you a little bit of background before we get started. Hida Yoshitsune, Head Director of Konoha's Research and Development Division," the jounin offered proudly. "Taneda Senju, Assistant Director," Taneda added as he adjusted his spectacles distractedly. Yoshitsune hurriedly began to shuffle through a few papers he'd taken out of a folder then, checking his watch and sighing. "Sorry we're late! And you can call me Yoshi for short, if it pleases you. At any rate, I don't believe I can wait for Nakano-san, so I'm going to begin! Please listen carefully, as I want to get right into things at the start."

Out the window they were moving over a high bridge that reached over a mountainous craggy expanse. The lights of Fuzengakure were out in full force as they came in that evening, with the rebuilding process giving it a presence it'd lacked before. Newer, sleeker, and inviting even in the dead of night, it's skyscrapers now had to rub shoulders with marvelous chapels dedicated to the Jashin faith. 

"Well Adachi-san, Houki-san, during this mission, as you know, we have two objectives. Locating and bringing back both shinobi that went forward previously to confirm Kaito's location, and also Kaito Inui himself." Taneda then offered them each a picture, which they were encouraged to exchange.

"Hatake Shizuo and Seppun Jinta. Please excuse the theme of the image, it was the only one possible on short notice." 


​
"Hatake-san is a very skilled jounin, hailed as a genius of his ancestor, Hatake Kakashi. Seppun-san is rather mild mannered, an all around average and lackluster shinobi, but that doesn't explain the circumstances, or lack there of. Besides tracking them down, we've also been tasked with Kaito's live capture, though...I myself won't be able to assist with that! My chakra is much too strong to do so, and even you all will have to exercise caution with what jutsu you use in his presence or he will scare! Mission over. I'll be providing support over communication devices from afar. Since we've been tasked with tracking down, and capture, I've split you up into two sub-teams based on jutsu, personality, and intuition. Simply put, I needed a medical nin on either team, and the males seem smarter. And...well, you kunoichi of this group hit harder! Bwahahahaha!" He beamed, and then showed the teams. Taneda Senju and Aurora Adachi would be tasked with the search and retrieval; Edie Nakano and Ren Houki would infiltrate and capture Kaito. "Also, I had to go off of your personalities and experience. I think this will be the best for team building, if not the most effective...if you all don't keep your heads in the game! Bwahahaha!" Suddenly he adopted a straight face again. A sternness set in. "As for difficulties; it's important to remember we're still in enemy territory. The Black may already have eyes on Kaito, or have been responsible for the disappearance of Hatake-san or Seppun-san. Shizuo was a greenhorn of a jounin, but still a jounin. Mute, honest to a fault, uses a ninken in battle. Specialized in taijutsu, and raiton affinity techniques. Jinta lacked any strong distinctions, but was at least capable in all areas of shinobi training. Kaito is a sensor type, skittish in nature, and also a coward. Be highly cautious or you _will _scare him off."

And just then, they could hear the train just then pulling into the station. "Any questions?"


*Spoiler*: _Intelligence 3 or Higher_ 



Yoshitsune referred to Edie, Ren, Shizuo, Jinta, and Aurora by their surnames, but Kaito by his first, and without an honorific. That implies some prior familiarity, at least in part...




*Spoiler*: _Intelligence 4 or Higher_ 



Giving on site guidance was possible without Yoshitsune coming in person. There's a reason he was sent along, or chose to come.



---​
As they came strutting off the train into the station, Yoshitsune scanned the lobby with a glance. It was open air, with colorful kiosks lining the square, and lanterns casting the shadows of early evening. Men in expensive suits, or more than usual, were streaming from platforms here and there in thick packs, every single one looking as if he knew exactly where he was going. "Nine hundred forty two people in station square alone...a bit crowded...even for Fuzengakure during an event weekend." He scratched his head as Taneda pointed to another platform, used specifically to accommodate a private train. A private train in the same style as a single carriage he remembered from almost three years ago. "Edie."

Yoshitsune turned towards his apprentice's gesture and then waved his hand wildly. "NAKANO-SAAAAN!"

And as he did so, a young girl in a huge headdress came galloping towards them, almost glowing with excitement and opening her arms wide as she stopped in front of them to bellow.

"WELCOME TO FUZENGAKURE!" 


---​
_Elsewhere..._

"...Wow. Not even a Director. The Head Director went through all the trouble of coming to town?"

"Well...if you're calm, analytic, and rational, and it won't matter if they'd sent the director of every single sphere." A beat. "C'mon. Registration is almost open. Get your poker face on."


----------



## Hollow (Jan 26, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*For Your Sake I*

_Enemies: How To Make Them IV_

Her lips stretched in a sincere smile as Yuuko saw Haru be carried away to safety by the waves that had cost her the better part of her chakra to form. Yet, even if she had been successful in temporarily protecting one of her most important people in the world, Yuuko could already feel the bitter taste of failure inside her mouth. Swallowing in an attempt to wash away the flavor, she looked at her enemy who hadn?t reacted well towards the negative results of her plan.

Angry to the point of madness, Hoodie spat her words and clawed at her face, finally pulling back the hood, although accidentally, and allowing the girl to have a good look at her face. She seemed so young to be playing assassin?she should be beautiful but now that her face was contorted with rage it was hard to tell at all. In the midst of that angry outburst, she lashed out with her whip and grabbed Yuuko?s ankle, dragging her. It hurt so much, she didn?t have the energy or strength to put up a fight anymore but?she didn?t want to die just yet.

Digging her nails on the ground, she rested her hand on the blood that had fallen from her body onto the grass. _Help, I need help!_

?Kuchiyose no jutsu!?

In a burst of green sparkles, a sprite that looked like Ao-chan?s twin in all but her color, a pleasant pastel green, appeared on top of Yuuko. ?Mi-chan thinks the world is as beautiful as ever, one-sama. Mi-chan believes the stars shine the brightest when one-sama calls for Mi-chan,? the sprite spoke slowly as she stuck a hand up her hat and suddenly drew out a chakra pill. Yuuko?s eyes were covered in tears at the sight of her salvation in the little black ball that would replenish at least some of her chakra. Mi-chan quickly put it in her mouth but her enemy seemed to have different plans for her.

*?Stop trying to resist!?* She screamed, pulling on the whip hard just to kick Yuuko back as soon as she came close. The girl coughed blood and looked at her enemy from the corners of her eyes. *?Why did you have to ruin everything?!?*

The Byakugan girl was hysterical. Mi-chan had disappeared again though there were no green sparkles anywhere, but that chakra pill had been a savior. At least it gave Yuuko a little more strength to withstand Hoodie?s rage. 

?Pathetic,? the word slipped past her lips before she could do anything to hold it back. That didn?t make it any less true though. It didn?t matter that she had the upper hand, the enemy was still pathetic. ?Do you call yourself an assassin with that baby face?? Using her words as support, Yuuko grit her teeth and got up from the ground, ignoring the pain to the best of her abilities. And, though her brain told her it was a stupid idea, she stomped on the whip that was still connected with her ankle and grinned at her enemy. ?Look at yourself, throwing a tantrum just because I didn?t give you what you want. You shame the word assassin. You shame the word kunoichi!?

Dear heavens?when had Yuuko become such a hypocrite?

It didn?t matter, because the words seemed to reach home as the air around both girls turned ice cold. 

?I?m going to end you,? Hoodie warned before she released the whip and transformed it back into a sword, putting it back on its sheath. Activating the Byakugan once more, she formed the Tiger and let her chakra form a lion head in each of her fists. She took a good look at the girl she was about to destroy. Yuuko Shinohara gulped. Whatever attempts she had made at summoning something apparently had failed as nothing had come out of it and, with her Dōjutsu, she could clearly see the girl lacked the chakra to keep fighting. And yet she still stood her ground. 

Ryoko growled and leaped towards her enemy, not giving her a chance to breathe as she landed hit after hit. _Who did this little girl think she was to dare speak such things?_ A hit on the chest. _Who was she, with her butter soft hands, to know what any of those words meant?_ A hit on the stomach, more blood pouring out of her lips. _*Who was she to stand in the way of her goal!?*_

Hitting the girl on the face with as much strength as she could gather, Hoodie stood tall over Yuuko as she fell back to the ground and drew her sword once again, ready to finish her off. The girl rose into a sitting position and grabbed the blade with her hands, glaring at its user. That chakra pill had restored some of her energy but her enemy's latest attack had turned her chakra paths into a mess. She was probably bleeding internally in several spots and she could feel some of her bones were completely crushed. She held onto that sword with guts alone.

The floor was completely wet. Her chakra was so messed up she couldn't pull off a decent technique if her life depended on it and, ironically, it did. But it was there and she wasn't dead yet. Ignoring the pain, she gripped the blade as hard as she could to hold on to it and let her chakra leave her body in waves of black lightning that completely enveloped her.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 26, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*A-Rank: The Falls Have Eyes*

_Still Waters Run Deep III_

“Oh my gosh, poor Takashi.” If Tora was there, she would have hit Yuuko for her complete failure at lying while hiding her real feelings. Don’t misunderstand, it’s not that the girl was mocking him or anything. She had been there after all, she had suffered just as much as he had. The only reason she hadn’t end up the same way he did was because Tora literally hadn’t allowed her to. She understood his pain and his troubles but she would never pity or feel sorry for him as her words implied. None of those feelings would help him grow stronger.

Her lips pulling up in a smile, she looked back at Asami who was staring at the stones. “They’re probably the summoning stones,” the older girl remarked. Grabbing them and placing them inside her own backpack. “Let’s go,” she said before leaving after Takashi, Yuuko trailing behind at a leisure pace.

“Our main objective is probably sealing the Leviathan,” Asami explained quietly as they walked along the river that would lead them to the main waterfall. 

“What if it’s still sealed away? Shouldn’t we find exactly who’s behind it first?” Yuuko asked, reading her notes as they crossed the jungle like territory. 

“That’s not exactly what I meant,” the jounin answered, shaking her head. “Whoever’s behind this is important but should we come across them and find they have already released the Leviathan, dealing with the creature takes priority.”

Yuuko nodded, placing her little notebook in her back pouch once again, letting herself fall a little bit behind when she felt a gentle tug in her hair. 

“Ne-san,” a little voice whispered in her ear. “Ao-chan saw that two people destroyed the gates that lead to a village not far from here, near the main waterfall.”

“Do we know them?” Yuuko whispered, taking care to barely move her lips.

“Ao-chan didn’t get close enough. The village scares Ao-chan. The village is very scary, ne-san.”

The girl’s eyes narrowed and she nodded ever so slightly. “Good job, Ao-chan. Don’t worry about it, you can go back,” she said just in time before Asami looked back at her with curiosity.

“Did you say something?”

“I was muttering to myself about the mission, don’t worry about it,” the girl answered, catching up with the couple once more. “Do you have any idea where we’re heading to?”

Asami nodded her head and they kept walking. The closer they got, the creepier it felt. Yuuko had her sincere doubts that this mission would be easy. High ranked or not, she was beginning to curse the fact that their last teammate had yet to make an appearance. “I was given a map by the Hokage-sama, it should be accurate enough even though it’s old,” the jounin explained, grabbing a piece of paper from her backpack and studied it for some time before pointing the way.

---

Well…the gates were destroyed alright. 

She understood what Ao-chan had meant by the village being scary. If Yuuko wasn’t on a mission she would have never dared take a step into the abandoned territory. “Is anyone else getting this incredibly creepy feeling?” She commented, studying the fallen doors with wide eyes before dedicating her attention to the village itself.

She should’ve expected it. It was an abandoned village, after all. However, the silence still made the hairs in her arms stand. “Looks like our enemies have already went through,” Asami lightly commented, the first to step forward. “Inside the village, there’s should be a large waterfall. It’s said the Leviathan lies there so I imagine our enemies should be headed that way. Here,” she added, distributing the stones they had received earlier amongst them. “Now, let’s go.”​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 26, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
The Gambit

_______________________________________​
In the end, seemingly nobody arrived.

The train left at the designated time - not a single minute later - with a quietly miffed Ren Houki sat alone in the first class carriage. He spent much of the time it took the train to finally leave the village just silently tapping his fingers away at the mahogany armrest, evidently not too pleased with the way things happened. Although, after a cursory scan of the entire train with his chakra sensing, the Chūnin realised that the absence of his team mates wasn't a case of tardiness. It was just they were all sat in different carriages. Aurora was in the one immediately behind his; separated from first class by a thin piece of velvet cloth. Taneda and Yoshitsune, it appeared, were moving around and Edie...

Ren had no idea where the heiress was. 

But if he had to guess, he would have bet that the Nakano decided to travel on a private train instead. After all, Nakano Industries had not-so-recently entered the market for trains—a bold way for the allegedly 'most powerful man in the world' to renter the world avenue after his flirting with death at his gala. It would've been characteristic of her, anyhow. 

"Better go fetch them, then..." the Houki muttered, and then removed himself from the comfortable brown leather seat. 

And with a quick flip of the royal purple curtain, Ren was suddenly stood in the economy class seating area. Not nearly as roomy or luxurious as his carriage, but clean and spacious enough for a comfortable ride. It was also unsurprisingly full (Fuzen always was a popular destination), with at least fifty passengers riding. Including Aurora, whom he was able to spot almost immediately. She was quite easily identifiable by her unique chakra signature, her long blue hair and, among other things, the two swords at her side which kept other passengers at a firm distance from the kunoichi. Rei raised an eyebrow, resisting the urge to comment on her lack of subtlety, and approached, but was interrupted by the appearance of Yoshitsune and Taneda strolling in. 

The lanky man with the labcoat quickly glanced around, said something Ren couldn't quite make out, and then turned to leave through the way they came. But before the eccentric scientist exited, Taneda quickly pulled him back and pointed at the two of them. The duo approached, exchanged quick welcomes - first Aurora, then Ren- and quickly got down to business. Yoshitsune spun off a more detailed itinerary of the mission, occasionally pulling files from out of his pockets for the group to look at, though at the same time never allowing them to get a word in edge wise.  

But with each word he spoke, the Houki's feeling that something was off grew stronger. The would-be heir to the Hida clan was always something of an oddball, but there were other things that piqued at Ren's curiosity. The way Yoshitsune always, without fail, addressed everyone by their surname and with a matching honorific and, more importantly, how he only referred to their target as 'Kaito'. And even his very presence itself. Beside being a very powerful man, the Hida was also a very _resourceful_ man. There was absolutely no need for him to physically be here; Ren was almost certain that he would have some sort of gadget that would let him communicate from Konoha.

Ren narrowed his eyes, but refrained from commenting for the duration of the trip.

---​
There were a myopia of different smells that wafted in the air as he left the train. Most immediate and jarring was the fumes coming from the train the four of them had just exited from and, as they slowly reached the lobby, the aroma of food from nearby food stalls. Rudimentary hot dog, corn and acorn shacks lined a huge part of the train station; voices of the boisterous merchants crisply ringing through the air despite the sound of train whistles. The expansion of the stalls ended, however, at the nicer areas of the lobby, where big franchises ruthlessly moved in and pushed out the small fry competition. Caf?s, bakeries, restaurants and the like. Fuzengakure train station wasn't particularly clean, but all this, along with the colourful kiosks, gave it a certain sense of character that Ren actually quite liked.

It was not soon after they reached the lobby that he also detected Edie's chakra signature. Simultaneously, it seems, Yoshitsune and Taneda also spotted her, with the former rather loudly calling for her from the other end of the lobby. Ren promptly decided to take a few steps away from the man in the lab coat, in the hopes that the people around them wouldn't associate him with the scientist but was abruptly stopped by a cheery looking girl in a stupid looking head dress. 

"Welcome to Fuzengakure!" she cheered.

Ren, for his part, just stared at her blankly and did his best to not laugh at how ridiculous the girl looked.


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2015)

_
When God's Play
Goodnight and Goodbye....Zyana_​
“Hey before we spilt, want some sea salt ice cream?” ​
Kei got up and placed her hands behind her back, the red sky became purple, and out of the corner of her eyes. She could see the first star of the night, it was weak, but it was still the first star. Kyo looked up from the ground and looked up at Kei, before nodding his head. Then he turned to Zyana before ushering over her attention a bit. 

“Want some?” He asked, Zyana looked up and Kei smiled, there was something about her that Zyana was interested in. Maybe it was her way of looking at life, and trying to find happiness, or maybe somehow she was able to keep her innocent view even though all this stuff happened. 

Though it wasn’t before long that Kei caught Zyana penetrating stare before that childish smile turned into a warm all-knowing one. As if she knew what Zyana was trying to search for, the thought made Zyana turn away from the golden stare of the girl in front of them.

“You don’t even know me, but you guys ate with me, and offer me things as if we are friends.” Zyana shook her head, “I do not understand, is there something you want from me?”

Kei lips pressed together as she looked away from Zyana, but Kyo didn’t turn away, instead he reached over and grabbed her head. Rustling it under his hand, she was being so lightly touched by someone she didn’t consider close. Though she looked up from Kyo’s hand and saw the strong stare he was giving her.

“You are from Fuzenkagure, and that in itself makes us friends.” Kyo explained before removing his hand, Zyana looked at him, what type of thinking was that? Just because they thought she was from Fuzenkagure they placed their trust in her? Zyana didn’t know if that was a sign of great nationalistic thinking, or just plain stupidity.

Kei turned on her heel, “We’ve been spread out, we lost a lot, and there a lot of things that happened in a short span of time.”

“However, as long as you can call Fuzenkagure your home, we are friends, we are comrades, all your problems are our own, and a village is supposed to support each other.” Kyo continued off of what Kei was saying, “No matter where you go, in your heart there is a phoenix.”

“And that phoenix always return home.” Kei came over to Zyana and crouched down as she looked up at Zyana, “Where ever you go, or where ever you fall, the phoenix will always carry you home.”

Zyana didn’t know what to say. Though they told her as if a mother and father telling a child a fairy tale, Zyana didn’t know what to say but she felt Kei reach up and cup her face. She would have yanked back if it wasn’t for the simple fact that if she did, she would have fell backwards, but Kei had a firm grasp on her. 

“This is your home, no matter what state it’s in, you are home.” Kei explained, “No matter what happens, we have to stand together, because the world is cruel, and it can’t wait to see us fall.”

“Though as a village, we have to be strong, together, no matter what.” Kyo got up and stretched, “No matter what, the village comes first.”

Kei released Zyana before backing away and going to Kyo’s side, however she peaked from behind Kyo.

“As long as you are under the banner of the phoenix, we’ll support you.” ​
Kyo ran his hands through his hair before pointing to the first star that came out in the newly night sky.

“The first star, you don’t have to come with us, but I’m dragging your ass next time.” Kyo explained before walking forward, Kei smiled simply before looking down at Zyana.

“Have a nice night Zenas….Get home safely~” ​
She turned back around and rushed over to Kyo, she didn’t make any efforts of removing her hands behind her back but she did push up against the older boy and he pushed back. 

“….” Zyana thought for a minute and her heart ached a bit….

“Sea salt ice cream....I wonder how it would taste?"​


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2015)

_
When God's Play
Goodnight and Goodbye....Zyana_​
She wasn?t Zyana anymore, she wasn?t anyone except the name people called her, and there was no fighting it. Even now, it was slowly getting harder and harder to remember her mother?s face without thinking about that horrid look of when she took her final breath. What did Zell sound like, what did he look like? Why couldn?t she remember his final goodbye? Was Sakura was really warm like she remembered? Why was it getting harder and harder? Though it wasn?t like she wanted to remember?.

What was the point of remembering? What?s the point of caring? What?s the point? Was there ever a point? What would happen is she forgot it all? What would change? The sleepless night, the tossing and turning, the nightmares, and the constant worrying about what her past self. She could just end it all, easily, like nothing ever mattered in the first place. 

She thought about it a lot, but it was clear as bright summer?s day.

She was supposed to die on that island. 

If it wasn?t for Emiya, she would have been dead, because there was no way she was going to get out of that island. Child or not, those people wouldn?t have let her live, and it wasn?t like she didn?t mind. Maybe it was easier, to just lay down and accept her fate. It was her job any way, she was a hired hand, she had no home, and no place. Even if she wanted to call Fuzenkagure her home, it wasn?t like she could be completely loyal. 

Zyana smiled weakly as she looked up at the apartment she called home, she was loyal to only one thing, only one person had complete control of her life, and he was in there. The man that gave her everything and could take everything away from her. As long as she could breathe the same air as him, as long as she could smell that cheap cigarette that he blew, it didn?t matter who she was. Because she was with him, and stuff like that didn?t matter to him.

She began walking up the stairs to their room, and she smiled at herself. 

It never really mattered who she was truthfully, as soon as she swore her fealty to him, nothing mattered. So there was nothing to worry about, nothing at all, the future, the past, and everything in the middle. Nothing mattered, because as long as her heart still beat in her chest, as long as she could be with him, be of use to him. 

Nothing mattered?.

Zyana got to the door, before unlocking it and opening it, Emiya was sitting on the couch, but there was also Kathy and a doctor. She smiled as she closed the door behind her?.

?How was your last day?? Emiya asked causing Kathy to turn her head almost like he said something painful, ?Zyana??

Zyana ran her fingers through her hair, ?I cut my hair, and I was wondering, Kathy.?


Kathy looked up at her, ?Yeah??

?Can you dye it after the process??​
Kathy smiled almost as if someone was gutting her with a knife, ?Sure sweetie, here, I?ll get it prepared for you while you talk to the doctor.?

Kathy reached out and grabbed the bag, before reaching over and grabbing Zyana pulling her into a close hug.

?Good night Zyana.?​
Zyana smiled as she felt Kathy trembling, ?Goodnight Kathy.?

She was taking it way harder than she would have thought the woman would have, but she did. Kathy cupped her cheeks and gave her a kiss on each side before taking the plastic bag with her. The doctor eyes followed Kathy before looking at Zyana, his white beard covered his lips but the way it was shaping showed that he wasn?t pleased. Though he looked up at her for a moment. 

_?We are holding two procedures tonight, one is to create your bullets, and Kathy is already working on your gun.? _He explained,_ ?From here on out, as soon as we finish up this gun, you?ll be in the ranks of hired hands, and that name won?t be removed for as long as you still breathe.?_

Zyana nodded her head,_ ?The second?.Is a memory repression genjutsu will be placed on you, all forms of the island you came from, and the people you know from there will be repressed deep inside of you.?_

_?This isn?t entirely forgetting more so, lessening the impact of those memories and what they mean to you. After we are done, Spoon Island will be more like a fly you killed and nothing more. This can bring forth personality changes and how you take things from here on out, but I can guarantee that no one can use those feelings or memories of that time against you.?_​
Zyana nodded again,_ ?I understand?.?_

?I filed all the paperwork that needed to be filed, and so your new id will be coming in and all the other things.? Emiya explained before walking up to Zyana, and grabbing her tightly, hugging her, Zyana smiled gently as she wrapped her arms around the older man, ?Are you sure you want to go through this??

?I?m sure?.? Zyana whispered before looking up at him, ?I?m more than happy too?.?

Emiya nodded his head, ?Then?.?

He kissed her forehead?

?Goodnight and goodbye Zyana?.?

_?Goodnight Emiya, thank you?..?_​
Goodnight?.
_Goodnight?..Spoon Island_​_Goodnight?.. Everyone?._​
*End​*


----------



## Hollow (Jan 26, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*A-Rank: Dirty Bomb Danger*

_Now Where Did I Put That Gas Mask II_

?Wait,? her companion asked, pulling on her hand and forcing her to stop, which she did with a curious expression under her mask. She listened attentively as he explained his own point of view and personal plan on how to deal with the enemy at hand. Yuuko was quite surprised. She had to admit she had expected him to be more of a quiet guy, which is why she took the lead. Not that she had any complaints, quite on the contrary actually, she was pleased that she had such a reliable team mate to work with.

?We can go with yours however if you?re confident enough. I just rather not indulge myself on anything unnecessary,? he added after he was done explaining his thoughts to her. 

?Hmm?? Yuuko crossed her arms and dropped her head to the side, thinking hard. ?I?m fairly sure we can deal with whoever?s behind this by ganging up and bullying the enemy, and,? she remarked, turning her eyes up to the scorching sun. ?I would really like to get this done before we?re both fried or something. But. I see your point and, honestly, it?s really refreshing to see a fellow shinobi acting like?well, a shinobi.?

Laughing at her own words because they didn?t really make sense even to her, she walked into the ally he had pointed at without a second thought but rose a hand to stop him as soon as they arrived. ?Sorry, give me just a second,? Yuuko asked as she grabbed her bottle of sunscreen from her back pouch and applied another thick layer of the white, cool stuff onto her skin. She even thought about sharing it with her mysterious team mate but his trench coat seemed to do the trick just fine for him so she just put it back and shrugged at him. ?I?ve never been to the desert before. I wasn?t expecting the climate to be this rough.?

?Now, you said you had the layout memorized. Please go ahead and lead the way,? she asked stretching out her hand and offering him passage.

Without losing anymore time, he leaped ahead and she followed close behind whilst they ran mostly through alleys until they had apparently reached a dead end. Yuuko snooped around, wondering if he had gotten them lost or something but her companion, apparently, was a genius. He crouched down in front of what appeared to be a vent and began to unscrew it off the wall. Grinning with wide, sparkling eyes, Yuuko trolled over to his side and watched him work with awe. ?Sneaking inside a ventilation system has always been the stuff of my dreams,? she mumbled to herself as her partner put the lid aside and efficiently dived inside the large tube. 

Yuuko gave him a couple of seconds to work his way inside before she followed. Head in, torso in and?she growled and grabbed her buddy?s ankle to stop him from going in deeper without her. ?My butt?s stuck,? she explained feeling completely defeated by what now appeared to be a really narrow entrance when compared to her powerful rear. He looked back at her for a while, the fact that she couldn?t see his expression making her even more frustrated. ?If I find out you?re laughing, I?ll?I?ll?do bad things. Now pull me inside,? she ordered, tugging at his leg.

With a lot of pulling and pushing (and desperately hoping that no one was outside to watch the event unfold), Yuuko finally got past her little problem and dragged herself behind her companion as quietly as possible. Somehow, the movies made the task of sneaking around the ventilation system seem a lot easier than it actually was. It was incredibly tight and exhausting to drag herself behind her partner and?honestly, she probably wouldn?t be able to go through with it if he wasn?t steadily going at it in front of her. If Yuuko had been alone, she would have busted a hole in the stuff and barged in without a care for the consequences. Nothing could be worse than what she was feeling at the moment.

Sneaking on their enemy through the system itself was incredibly smart, he certainly wouldn?t be expecting it in her humble opinion. Though she had to wonder how good his memory was for him to lead the way without needing even a second to think. It was good, partnering with someone so reliable. Yuuko had been stupid to think her team could be evil or something. 

She quietly laughed to herself at the thought.​


----------



## Laix (Jan 27, 2015)

EDIE
BEACH QUEENS

_________________________________________________​ "_*Hey!*_"
​ 
Edie marched over to the defense of her friend who was being threatened by the growling, untamed beast that was Lovely Lia. Hands on her hips, she barged the idiot out the way, asserting her position as a sort of elder sister to Kirisaki.

"The only pain you've been through is having your credit card declined when your wealth dries up. Move along, trash!"

Kirisaki was honestly surprised at Edie jumping to her defense like that. Just a few years ago, it would've been the Nakano heiress in Lia's place, saying things much, much worse although somewhat not as intimidating. Right now she felt like one of those pretty bimbos that stands behind the head bitch, nodding and sassing away. Except, without the nodding and sassing away. She maintained her glare that questioned Lia's motives.

The shyer of the rivals took a step back, allowing Lovely Lia to step up to Edie. The girls clashed, their chests pressed against each other with Edie just being a few inches taller (and bigger).

"You don't know what you're getting yourself into, so like, I recommend you watch yourself."

Her eyes cut to Kirisaki.

"The same goes for you too, cyclops."

With a threatening growl, Edie cracked her knuckles.

"Call her cyclops one more time and I'm going to make sure your name is Limbless Lia!" 

"Whatever. We'll see how much talk you got on the battlefield."

Lia signaled for her teammate to follow and walked away from the two, with Edie looking particularly riled up.

"Ugh, I just can't believe the nerve of that girl! I swear she looks straight out of one of those fashion disaster documentaries, don't you th-"

Her words halted when she caught a glimpse of Kirisaki, who seemed rather quiet and lost in thought.

"Are you okay? She didn't get to you, did she?"
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 27, 2015)

RYOKO 
INTERACTION ARC​ 
Yuuko Shinohara knelt before Ryoko, the tip of her sword at her chin. It was inches, seconds from slicing through her throat, ending Yuuko's existence there and then. The dying sunlight pierced through the trees, a spotlight surrounding the girls locked in battle. 

Ryoko was fueled with anger, acting on emotions and emotions alone. It clouded her judgement, letting her believe this battle was an easy one.

_(Haru... You're okay, right...?)_
​
That's all she could think of. She was obsessed with his well-being as he lay asleep, completely oblivious to the bloodshed that had occurred in his defense. He had no idea of the sacrifices that both girls had made.

While Yuuko gave up her health, Ryoko gave up her sanity.

"I don't even care for your name..."
*BIRI BIRI*
​
The assassin let out a sinister laugh underneath her breath that grew louder and louder. Within moments it was the cackle of a deranged girl whose mental stability had been stripped away little by little. All that remained was the act of killing.

"Your grave will be unmarked, they won't recognise your body once I'm done with you!"

Yuuko didn't say a word. She'd been caught by the pain. It pinned her to the ground and barely allowed her to breathe through croaked, laboured breaths.

_*BIRI BIRI*_
​
"You're not gonna answer me!?"

With the flat side of her blade, Ryoko smacked the girl down to the ground. More blood spluttered from her throat, adding to the pool she lay in.

"It's fine... Yeah, it's fine..." 

Eyes widened, she nodded along.

"I don't give a shit anyway."
​
_*BIRI BIRI*_
​
To her surprise, Yuuko reached out and grabbed the sword in her hands. At first she tried to shake the dying girl off but she was like a child that wouldn't let go. That's when she saw the flicker of black; cracks of lightning that danced along Yuuko's skin. It traveled from her hands and straight into the sword linked to Ryoko. The girl let out a painful scream that knocked her down to the ground, leaving her twitching and unable to coherently coordinate her movements.

It was Shinohara's final attack, her dying attempt at just protecting Haru for a little longer. But it seemed this was it, for Ryoko merely climbed to her feet with a glowing blue palm hovering over her chest.

"_You tried_... Oh, you tried so hard... Tch."
​
A drop of blood trickled down her lips.

"But look at you... Look at yourself! Stare at how pathetic and worthless you are in your own blood! You couldn't stop death coming for your friend and as a punishment, death has come to collect you too!"

In a moment of madness, Ryoko violently kicked the girl in the stomach. Her foot went so far in Yuuko choked up another splattering of blood. 

She wondered... did she even have any left in her to cough up?

Ryoko picked her sword up once again before quickly dropping it again. Enough of the shit. This girl had stayed alive too long. She'd do it with her hands.

Hands soaked in blood, she climbed atop the girl and wrapped her hands firmly around Yuuko's neck. By now the girl was unconscious from blood loss yet she could still feel the demonic presence, the dark flame of chakra mounting her.

It was draining her, taking every inch of life that remained. She could feel it slipping away, so slippery she couldn't cling on to it.

Was this it?

Is this what her life had come to?

Without uttering another word, Ryoko tightened her grip and began throttling Yuuko. Her eyes shot open and her hands used whatever energy was left just to try and push her off to no avail. Hoodie only got more and more excited. It correlated with Yuuko's struggle to live.

The harder she struggled, the more enjoyment Ryoko got from it.

Then, Yuuko's hands fell to the ground with a thud. Her hair drenched in blood, she lay with wide eyes staring up to the sky. As Ryoko climbed up from her body, she admired her work.

Yuuko Shinohara was _dead._






















"What a sad, sad thing you've become."

_(That voice...!)_
​
Ryoko jumped up, eyes darting around trying to find the source. The deer knew the lion was in its territory, but this deer wasn't running.

For _that_ voice is something Ryoko's been searching for for the past few years.

The woman who is arguably responsible for the decomposition of Ryoko's mental health, the woman who is most _definitely _responsible for her current predicament.


​
She emerged from the trees, landing besides Yuuko's lifeless body with a tap to her knee-high white heeled boots.

Ryoko immediately went for her sword but saw it was already coated in a beautiful diamond. As the woman approached her with a flair to her walk, all the desperate assassin could do was try and compose herself before she crossed the small distance.

The suppressed memories were all coming back to her. Being in that prison, within those four concrete walls, uncertain of what was to come.

_It was hell!_ It was an unbearable hell, it was why she did everything that she does today, to get strong enough to kill this woman.

Here the moment was, presented before her on a plate. She had to seize it no matter what.

Yet, the only person who was seized was Ryoko - by the neck, against a tree with a knee pressing her down.

"You got a joy out of choking that poor girl, didn't you? How does it feel having the same done to you?"
​
The Diamond Queen's grip was even tighter, restricting nearly all the air traveling down her throat. Her hands clawed, her legs kicked and her body struggled but it was useless. 

Just like that, she was reduced to nothing but a victim. Her eyes began to close, darkness creeping in and clouding her vision. The last thing she saw was the menacing smirk of the blonde-haired beauty, Freyja.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 27, 2015)

​
Did she just? Witnessing what had just occurred, Rosuto merely stood silent. The female known as Yuuko had applied sun screen. The frailty of her skin demonstrated itself through the suns burns. Has she been under these influences all her way to here? Her smile, laughter, and the protruding euphoria began to emanate through her essence. Rosuto made it so it didn't linger into his mind and continued his trek across the village's alleys. It reminded him to much of a past he had decided to eliminate. But the thoughts lingered, crossing like a fog through the corners of his mind. Something that gave him a sort of longing for moment as such to repeat itself. But much like his idealism, he had to become the enemy of the world first... He had to sever any and all relationships he formed and become the villain.

The heart was truly a weak substance. Frail, and encased within glass. With each palpitation human lives run crossing through the stream of our veins. The love we exude to those we care for, it births a veil which blind most of us. And so, to such a degree, Rosuto had been lonesome. Denouncing such bias from his essence. And indulging in the evil which would propagated such power that allowed him to protect the few he had held dear. But...

_Now they're all gone. _​
They're lost due to the myriad of failure... Because of those with power! Because of those who lead mindlessly! Because of those who follow like sheep! 

​
A tug pulled on his foot, halting his mind process for a moment, turning he witnessed a stuck, flustered Yuuko, who seemed to have given him a sort of small, yet notable threat as to no laugh, twisting, turning and extending his arm. He pulled on her and allowed her to squeeze through the vent, returning towards his position, he continued down the small, constricted pathway. Upon reaching the end, Rosuto, with the same finesse as before, he  pushed the vents and removed himself off the way, witnessing the inner area of a large building. The stood above the rest, hidden upon shadows. As Yuuko herself exited the vent, Rosuto lifted his arm and halted her movement, baring her path. Pointing forward, demonstrating the large premise that stood before them. A quantity of men transporting gas to replace the machines that polluted the area. 

Rosuto quickly pulled four kunai with tags upon them, threw them at the support beams that held the building together. There he swayed his gaze towards the young Kunoichi. 

"This is their hub, however, Tigull is most likely several building in front. Now that we successfully infiltrated their base of operations unsuspected, we are now in the center. Meaning, we can assault and the attention will be redirected towards this location. Now, the vents that is releasing the toxic gas is also a part of this building center. My suggestion."

Rosuto's Sharingan made it's presence known. Through the mask, the glint of the crimson coursed with radiant power. Swirling before separating across the scelera, tuning his eyes as dark as the night, while his eyes stood lonesomely in the abyss that was no his eyes. The white aura that awoke years ago on the battle of Nakano Manor against Zell awoke. 

"I placed booms that will ignite on command." 

He turned. 

"We'll play bait. So that when they come here. We'll be taking two birds, with one stone. After such, Tigull is ours."


----------



## Hero (Jan 27, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sayano walked out angrily from the training field still quivering at Takashi's display of behavior. She loved her brother, but for the past 2.5 years, he was not behaving like a shinobi in the slightest.No  matter how traumatizing the matter was, ninja needed to move past it.  Did he not remember the first conversation they had prior to entering  Konoha? Tears were to not be shed and pity was to not be felt. You don't  forget your past, but don't let it consume. Takashi had let whatever  was eating away at his core consume him. Sayano just hoped the boy  figured his shit out soon or he'd seriously get hurt.However right now, the Fuzenkagure kunoichi needed to worry about herself because she felt like she was going to explode. Whenever she got like this, Tsughi always knew how to calm her down. Tsughi's office wasn't that far from the training field anyway, if Sayano put a little pep in her step, she could be there in 10 minutes.

Picking up her pace, Sayano sped her way into a nearby alley to take a shorter route to Tsughi's office. While walking in the alley, Sayano noticed a presence following that had just suddenly appeared. This was surprising because no one has ever slipped under the girl's radar before and to do it seemingly so effortlessly was startling. Whoever this shinobi was, was definitely someone of high caliber. Moreover, the aura they gave off scared Sayano even more. It was very much similar to her own. The revelation of her tracker's identity brought up a string of questions that clouded the girl's thoughts so much that she didn't even know what she was thinking anymore. However one question that really stuck out to her was why was she running? Although she didn't know who the person was, she knew what they were. If they were the same as she, they couldn't have possibly meant any harm because they could see who she was too. A decision regarding the stranger had to be made fast because she was approaching the end of the alley and privacy with the tracker would be lost. On one hand, the encounter could be beneficial if the stalker had good intentions. However the encounter could be fatal if the person stalking her had damn bad intentions. When Sayano was 8 meters from approaching the end of the alley, a large green pillar of light slammed into the ground blocking her way. Stopping her advances, Sayano chuckled and turned around to face her predator "Looks like my decision has been made for me hmm?"

Although the pillar appeared green to Sayano, it appeared completely invisible to anyone lacking the Golden Byakugan. No one, including Sharingan, Byakugan, or Rinnegan users could see the barriers now blocking both sides of the alley. It wasn't that these dojutsu weren't powerful in their own right, but they didn't grant the user vision to see different spectra of light across the light spectrum. As far as the two ninja standing in the alley were concerned, they were the only two capable of seeing what was actually in place.

The figure stood in front of Sayano quitely without saying a word. Although the stranger had a hood on obscuring their face, Sayano could tell that the individual was of her complexion and a male from the lack of female pectoral anatomy. In case things were to get frisky, the young woman drew her sword. Almost immediately after she drew her weapon, the voice advised her against it. "You won't be needing that, I didn't come to harm you" the voice said almost sounding like it had a quiver. Sayano cocked her head to the side confused. Was the stalker crying? The girl rolled her eyes at the man in disgust. She had enough crying from men for the day, in fact, her lifetime. 
"Stop that crying shit, it's unsightly. If you didn't come to harm me, what do you want? Speak." she yapped with slight irritation in her voice. Chuckling to himself, the stranger removed his hood "Fiesty, just like mother was said to be."

"M-mother..." Sayano said in a faint whisper. All at once, Sayano's body began to tremble and her jaw locked up. She wanted to speak, but her body simply would not obey her. The girl was so out of her element that fighting back her tears proved to be a challenge. "Y-you said mother...does that mean..." Sayano started to say but was unable to finish. Helping the girl out, the young man picked up where she left off.
"Yes, it means that I'm your brother," he beamed teary eyed, "I've been trying to find a way to meet you for 2.5 years. When I heard from a Konoha doctor that you were here, I dropped everything to come. It took me this long because our....father proved to be difficult and prevented my journey. However when the opportunity arose, I seized it."

The man continued to talk on and on about his journey to find his younger sister, but she had stopped listening. Sayano's unexplainable joy of being found and belonging to someone was replaced by an insatiable rage. Why did he have to find her in the first place and why wasn't she with him all along? She had let her guard down and she almost forgot that she hated her family. They had forsaken her and tossed her said. What made matters worse, was the fact they kept this man. What made their love for her any different? Was it because he was a man and she a woman? Sayano didn't care anymore at this point at who this fool was. All she wanted was him to go back where he came from.

"Stop speaking!" the girl shouted, "How do you know I'm your sister anyway? I grew up in an orphanage and knew nothing of you or my family or my heritage. All that I know now is from the doctor or my partner. From what I can tell, you are a bunch of white snobs. Being the richest clan and top 5 richest families in the world doesn't expose you to a lot does it? Tell me...whatever your name is, have you ever experienced hunger? And no I'm not talking about the little tummy pains you have in between meals. Or better yet, do you know what it's like to be slaughtered like cattle? I'm sure you don't because _"oh white privilege!"_ Your insincerity disgusts me, now leave.". The man stood speechlessly as he was assaulted by the girl's harsh words. He started to clench his fists in frustration, ignoring his sister's ignorance. Despite trying to hold his tongue, the man couldn't resist speaking anymore.
"I think you need to get over your little pity party you're having for yourself like you are the only person who has experienced hardships. Yes I do live in the white Sayano, but don't think I didn't go through my own personal Hell. You're probably wondering how I know your name. Well simply put, I found that out from the doctor 2.5 years ago. You're my sister because our mother wanted us to both have S names like herself. Morever the more telling sign is your eyes. Those eyes belong to royals, so it's sort of an oxymoron to hear that you lived in filth. I have no doubt in my mind that you haven't even began to unlock the full potential of these eyes." the angry man said signaling to his dojutsu before continuing, "You think I lived the dream in some fancy kingdom with the best life, but you couldn't be farther from the truth. Yes our kingdom is massive, but was it a home? Hahaha no. It was a personal Hell for me with an all-included abuse plan saturated with suffering. Oh not to forget to mention having your mother and unborn sister disappear unexpectedly and have your father tell you they were murdered by an Uchiha. You started with nothing, I had everything and had it taken from me. But imagine how I must feel to know that the sister rumored to be dead is still alive. And now imagine how I must come to the realization that my father is a liar and couldn't tell me the true faith of what became of my beautiful mother. It might seem like the opposite, but believe me when I say that I don't hold a grudge against my father. You know the world would be so much better off if people would just let their anger go. What will you do Sayano?" her brother said before taking a long break, "Now I've gone on for long enough and I think it's about time I get to the reason why I'm here. Yes it was to finally meet you, but it was also to bring you home where you belong-"

"What if I don't want to come?!" Sayano blurted out. Her "brother" laid some heavy words on her and Sayano was unsure of a response to his rant. The only thing she knew how to do was to look utterly dumbfounded.


​


----------



## Hero (Jan 27, 2015)

The  man looked down with a smile and looked up to flash Sayano a fierce  glare. "I'll give you an ultimatum. You have two days to give me an  answer. You can either come with me now-"

"But I have family here, I can't leave my brother!"  Sayano shouted yelling again. The older Inoue looked at her curiously  and erupted into a loud laughter before settling down to make serious  eye contact with Sayano.
"The only brother you have is me." he said hauntingly, "Now where was I? Ah yes, you can come with me, your _sole brother _back to the Inoue Kingdom now or in two days _willingly_.  Otherwise if I don't have an answer from you in two days, I will take  you by force. Those are your two options and they are non-negotiable.  I'll leave you to say your goodbyes. After all, I don't want you to hate  me. See you in two days little sis, I'll be waiting in front of  Konoha's gates." the man finished before releasing his jutsu and  preparing to take off. However before he made his exit on his very own  light cube, he turned back to Sayano. "I forgot to mention myself didn't I? My name is Shinji."  the man said with a wide grin before flying up into the air. While he  was disappearing from view, Shinji called out to his sister again, "And when you come to the Kingdom, the first matter of business is training. See you in two days sis, love ya!" Shinji said winking before finally disappearing for good.

Sayano stood by herself in the alley trying to put together all the  things that had just transpired. It was all overwhelming to process and  even though it seemed like Shinji was well intentioned, Sayano felt like  she was in danger. Maybe she could go with him in two days and stay in  the kingdom for a bit before returning back to Konoha? It wouldn't hurt  to meet the family she so desperately prayed for everyday. Her wish had  finally come true, so why shouldn't she take it? However every time she  thought of the benefits, the negatives came up as well. What was she to  do with Takashi? This could potentially wreck him and that was the last  thing she wanted. Maybe she could go to Kumogakure and make it back  before her brother got back from his mission with Asami? But if that  didn't work, things could get ugly. Sayano grabbed her head out of all  the stress accumulating and let out a gigantic sigh. She really need to  talk to Tsughi, she would know what to do. Picking up the pieces of  herself, the young woman continued to make her way to her original  destination before the world she had knew previously, fell apart.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 27, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Genesis of the Timeskip

_______________________________________​
The sushi bar which served as the cover for one of many of the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department's underground bases had changed little in the past two and a half years. It was still tucked away in the same corner of Konoha, still sparse of customers and decor alike. Only the absolute minimum of furniture; tables, seats, a curtain and, of course, the kitchen. Very much the same modest sushi shack it was when he first arrived here, following the instructions of that strange letter. Even Ryū looked more or less the same, still dressed in the same crisp white uniform, with the same curly mustache and the same concentrated gaze as he fastidiously made sushi for customers who would never come. 

Except for Ren.

"It's been a while, Houki-san," the man commented, raising an eyebrow as the boy entered, though never letting his eyes leave the board. There was a hint of a smile on his face.

The Chūnin smiled back, pulled up a seat and planted himself directly in front of the cook. "I've been busy, Ryū-san. How's business been?" he joked, earning a light chuckle from the owner of the sushi shack.

"The usual, Houki-san," Ryū said, finally pausing in his cutting to slide a plate of sushi across to Ren, a pair of chopsticks, a cup of tea and various condiments. The Houki quietly thanked him and took up the cup of tea, though left his food untouched. Noticing this, Ryū took the opportunity to probe further. "I suppose that you're waiting for someone?" he asked, sounding slightly bemused.

Ren took a gracious sip of the warm tea, exhaled, then set it back down on the tea cup before looking back up at the man. "Waiting on one Yukino Yuri," he finally said.

It was brief, but the glint of mischief which shone in the keeper's eyes was unmistakable. "While my sushi bar is a fine establishment, with only the finest sushi in all of Konoha," he said proudly, puffing out his chest slightly, "I don't think it's the sort of place you'd take a young lady like Yuri-chan to on a first date," Ryū finally added, all but smirking by the end.

The light flickered for just the briefest of moments as Ren's temper flared, a vein rising in the upper corner of his forehead. "This isn't a date, Ryū-san," he said slowly.

"Of course not. Why would I ever date someone as pitiful as this creature?" The quiet, but firm, voice of Yukino Yuri came through the curtain, the girl herself following soon after.



"Speak for yourself," the Houki snapped back, then turned back to face the rudimentary kitchen of the bar as the girl pulled up a nearby chair. Quietly chuckling to himself, Ryū passed a plate of sushi, tea and condiments to her as well, then went back to work.

"As much as I can understand wanting to be in my company, was there anything particularly important that you actually wanted?" the dark haired kunoichi finally asked, after a sip of her tea.

Ren went straight to the point. "Your help," he stated simply.

At first, his only response was a small chuckle. Yukino set her tea cup back onto the table, gracefully set up the plate of wasabi, then looked back at at the fellow Chūnin. "With what, exactly?" 

"The Houki Clan decided that they're going to unfreeze it," Ren began. "The Family Trial is starting again."


----------



## Hollow (Jan 27, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*For Your Sake I*

_Enemies: How To Make Them V_

?Kai!?

As if experiencing a hypnic jerk, Yuuko snapped back into consciousness, her eyes focusing into her surroundings. It was the same clearing Haru and her had used to camp but it was as dry as it had been before she used her water bomb on her enemy to keep the girl from killing the sleeping blond. Instinctively, her hands rose to touch her neck. Her breathing was fine. She was alive. Her chakra paths were all fine and, though she could see several bruises showing up along her skin, no major damage had been done to her body?but?that was impossible.

A steady hand settled on her shoulder and Yuuko jerked away and got ready to counter attack before another hand pushed her down, forcing her to focus on who was in front of her.

Haru.

Awake, unharmed. _Alive_.

?Easy there,? he appeased, gently patting her head. ?You were under Genjutsu, I-? The sight of Yuuko biting her lip until it bled stopped his next words.

*?THAT BITCH!?* The girl screamed in rage, sitting up before she began to punch the ground beneath her, cursing with each punch she threw. Then, as if remembering something, she looked around with wide eyes, attempting to spot her enemy beneath the trees surrounding their little clearing but the night was as peaceful as ever but that only served as fuel for her anger. Much like what had happened in the illusion, black lightning flew out of her body as if it was her ire manifesting itself through her chakra and, blind, Yuuko directed it at anything that stood in front of her, destroying a couple of trees and forcing Haru to jump away if he didn?t want to get electrocuted himself.

For what felt like ages she just kept on screaming out in anger and destroying whatever she could touch until she had no more chakra to use and the skin over her knuckles was painfully raw. 

?Haru!? She cried out, falling to her knees as thick tears streamed down her cheeks uncontrollably. ?Haru! Haru! *HARU!*?

Taken aback by Yuuko?s mental breakdown, the blond had been standing on the side unaware of what had happened, just knowing he shouldn?t interfere. However, hearing her cry in such a painful way he dashed to kneel by her side and place a hand on her shoulder once again. His eyes wide. ?I?m sorry! I?m sorry! N-next time,? the girl sobbed, her words barely understandable beneath her crying. ?I?ll grow stronger! I?ll kill her! I?ll hunt and destroy the last of them to find her if I need to but *I WILL KILL HER!*?

This was beyond him. With shaking hands, Haru swiftly knocked her out and picked her up. Turning to the little creature that had forced him to awaken from his forcefully induced sleep, he gulped before asking what, beyond everything else, was bothering him. ?Exactly what the hell happened to her??

?Mi-chan was summoned while one-sama was inside the Genjutsu. Mi-chan doesn?t know what happened to one-sama there. One-sama was protecting One-sama?s Haru from someone until another lady showed up and used a Genjutsu on both of them. Mi-chan is not aware but Mi-chan could not let one-sama suffer anymore so Mi-chan used a special brew to wake one-sama?s Haru from his deep, deep sleep,? the strange fairy like creature spoke with a calm, somewhat dreamy voice. ?Mi-chan hopes one-sama has good dreams this time.?

Before he could ask anything else, the fairy disappeared in an explosion of green sparkling dust, leaving the jounin alone with the unconscious girl in his arms. Without a second thought, he grabbed their backpacks and ran as fast as his could. He knew only one thing, he had to get her to a doctor.

---

?I see,? Tora commented, taking a sip of her tea.

The older woman sat at the feet of Yuuko?s bed while the girl herself lied in it, her fists closed and her eyes narrowed as she had just finished telling her mentor exactly what had happened. ?And what are you planning to do now??

Getting up, Yuuko walked over to her closet and began to take off her pajamas before grabbing a fresh change of clothes to put on. ?Train,? she answered with a bright smile despite the circumstances. ?Train so hard that stupid illusion will never become real.?

And then she would be paying a visit to the Hyūga compound. But no one except her needed to know about that particular plan.  ​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 28, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
B-Rank: Quest For The Heart Shard
New World​
April stared curiously into the folds of the book Hatori kept hold of as they walked, reading through the pages intently. Untitled many of it's pages still left blank, or at least not visible to the naked eye they hadn't figured out what exactly as of yet uttering the only words visible upon the front page.

_"He stands aside, and he weeps. He looks on, and he cries. He watches, and he collapses, defeated. He lives there now, on the outskirts, great, black scales, long, unbreakable claws, hollow, empty eyes. Every day he calls, a long, slow, forlorn moan. A call to his kind, to bring him justice. A call to his friends, to protect him. a call to his family, to bring him home. But his calls remain unheard by all who he wishes to hear it, for he is the last of his kind, captured, by man's unimaginable cruelty. The weeping dragon."_

He collapsed the book watching as it turned into chakra particles disappearing into the wind. "Hatori, why do we go back to Kumogakure? They used us."

Hatori commented, "More reason to pay them a visit, we need to ensure that our flanks are secure and that means either making them regret coming after me or ideally reconciling. I rather avoid blood shed, their not our enemy any more but if my hand is forced I am not afraid to make the price to great."

April sighed, she wasn't fond of the way he spoke he still held a grudge against them. "You need to remember, this had nothing to do with Kumogakure, the ANBU and them are separate entities that's like blaming Kagegakure for Ogama's interference at the Chunnin exams. Besides you got friends in Kumogakure, you would hurt Yu-"

The owl slammed her beak shut burst out from the treeline a strange yet familiar sight, she had grown Hatori had narrowly evaded her on instinct he was tense at least for a second relaxing once he began to recongise her form. Releasing the grip he had over the hilt of Chiri he smiled relaxing knelling down and extended his hand to help her back to her feet. "Yuuko..."He began showing hesitation when addressing her.

April closed her eyes finishing the sentence for him,"... You took us by surprise, Yuuko-sama." It was a half truth and that much was good enough.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 28, 2015)

Kukiko Yukimaru
Ice of Phoenix I​
Kukiko shuddered much had changed looking behind her she could see the teenage boy, the metsuke watching one hand tucked into a pocket the other waving. It had taken them two years to find this place, and it was journey she would making alone into the depths of this cave. Beneath her feet the water remained still, calm, and silent nothing disturbed it not even the stalactites that rained liquids downs from above.

Valuable stones twinkle like stars, her entry was welcomed by the blast of attic wind, it seemed to twist and turn almost like a companion following her on this journey into the depths of the unknown. She knew this place only by name, Eveht Cavern. The Metsuke had directed her to this place claiming it was what her father had wanted, and while she questioned it she was equally curious what was it he sought or was she merely being used by this man she had trusted so carelessly for the last two and half years?

The passage was short and remained perfectly level throughout, not even the slightest hint of a change in dimension or structure. It had occurred to her this was strange but she didn't question it her job was merely to discover what resided here. Within these solitary walls.

An opening took shape, at first glance what resided within was merely another underground lake or aquifer at the far side was signs of dirt and mud but it appeared to have been formed by unnatural means. Stepping out further she came to the center of the lake, looking around she noticed this was a common theme, surrounding the room was this very same ring. Looking to her feet the water was crystal clear, beneath here was a gradual slope reaching outwards from the center which had been cracked and ridged. Too the east a waterfall, to the west another opening had been hollowed out, looking upon the waterfall it was like all the other water around here where it met the lake there was no sign of disruption. It remained completely still, there was no vapor, nothing.

The serene environment was broken at a moments notice, the clash of water echoed through the cavern turning her head to it's source she witnessed a wave of ice surging towards her from the west, reacting quickly she jumped back some how managing to dodge it. The biggest advantage of ice techniques was their speed, many were instantaneous and without warning yet this one wasn't.

_A warning shot?_She thought to herself confused noticing it had been positioned to push her further towards the only entrance and exit. "Leave..."A voice spoke it sounded wounded or at least concerned but was certainly female in nature.

Kukiko recomposed herself, unable to visibly see her attacker it appeared to have originated from that other opening. "Sorry to disturb you uh... miss but I was sent-" Before she could explain herself she was interrupted. "Sent?!" The voice had become far more hostile the temperature began to plummet. _Yuki?_ She asked herself hearing the formation of ice crystals beginning to seal her only way out. "...If you was sent then you cannot leave, you will not. I must protect it!"There was a hint of desperation when her suspicions were confirmed.

A great bird surged forward from the rear side of the cavern, a blizzard followed in it's wake quickly shielding herself from the resulting wind. It was no longer welcoming instead harsh and sought to freeze her to the very bone. "W-W-Wait!"Kukiko stammered maneuvering to evade the phoenixes wing. "Silence!"

_Damn it... Alright we just need to disable her, maybe then I can calm her down._

A wall of ice burst up cutting her off from the other half of the cavern. Kukiko tensed reaching into her pouch drawing a kunai, another sweep she dodged once more another wall quickly finding herself being pushed into a corner. What else did she expect from a wounded animal, piece by piece her ability to evade was being eliminated.

Her sphere of influence was too small to compete with the phoenixes, that much she knew for certain. She had no techniques to speak of, they had always been on the move never yielding and had come to accept that the Metsuke always did the fighting, not that there was much to be had it was comforting to have had him at her side.

It?s assault had halted for a moment giving her time to stop and think, there was no way she would beat this thing by running for much longer. She had already been confined to a space less than a few meters wide, creating a meat grinder she hesitated looking ahead to the bird preparing to make it?s final run but there was that same hesitation, she hadn?t struck taking advantage of that mere distraction until both had adequately prepared themselves.

It was over in an instant before she knew she had acted solely on instinct and managed to somehow evade the creature. Instinct. One of the many devices of nature to keep us in check, diminish our freedom but ultimately keep us alive, the ice shards around her began to melt away, within moments they had returned back into the lake silence once more descending upon her. Beneath her several shards of ice sunk to the bottom of the lake, leaving a trail of breadcrumbs to the other half. She served it?s wing all she had wanted to do was disable but to this degree?

She regretted turning around to face her adversary, finding it barely alive buried with a smaller creator than the one they stood within. She broke her concentration losing her footing as she dashed over to check up on it. ?... I?m sorry I never meant to-? She felt herself begin to tremble, a pain swelled up within her. It was long dead, had her father sent her here to kill it? why wasn?t it at the very least resurrecting, phoenixes were the birds of life they died to be reborn anew.

She felt as if an eternity had passed by the time she had gotten a grip on herself, she was confused. Why had it attacked her so persistently, they were allies yet it seemed to be expecting someone like her to arrive and intended to kill them. It was wounded? had it been in a battle prior to this conflict, did that have something to do with the reason it had not revived itself? She tensed, Yuki... 

Her eyes turned to the cave which it had burst out of, maybe the answers she sought lay inside?

With a new found resolve she got to her feet paced towards the cave coming to the mouth she took a glance around, the ice had melted with the death of it?s creator yet the water remained absolutely still she had presumed the phoenix was the cause of this but she was clearly mistaken. Investigating further she discovered that within the cave were the remains of what looked to have once been a nest. She stopped abruptly.

Her pace quickened once more, until coming to the edge of the birds home where her fears had been confirmed. She fell to her knees, ?... She was protecting you from me?? She asked as if a response could have been made in turn from the egg.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 28, 2015)

*Pre-Timeskip*

*Senju Compound*

Directly in the center of the area designated to the newly reinvigorated Senju clan sat the largest estate, encircled by a mass of flora and fauna that even entangled itself around the home itself. Floral design from the top down to its very foundation. Adorned with intricately designed vines with opulently colored flowers of varying species from the top down to its very foundation grew alongside the vines their entirety. Off to the side, just about nine or ten feet to the east of the house there stood a white fence that stretched fifty meters, covering a small garden of completely white blossoms. An ornamental Weeping Willow was planted directly in its center with uncommon leaves of dark blue. Most bystanders often saw this unique combination as beautiful, if haunting more than anything else. 

When approaching you are drawn into a rustic elegance beneath soaring timber trusses framing 8'-high wooden doors and a true mountain craftsman facade. Upon entry into the home, a vaulted foyer and adjacent dining room immediately greet guests. With a built-in fireplace and a 20' vaulted ceiling, the lodge room features a wall of windows and boasts grandeur all around. The exposed beam keeping room with a two sided fireplace. It is in this area where the current ?head? of the entire clan, Akemi Senju, stands before an overturned table, clutching a note in her visibly shaking hand. This woman who normally wore the features of a wild and untamed beauty was now transfix, a wide abundance of emotions playing across her face.

?This?this?.this isn?t good.? She repeated with astonishment, bringing the paper back before her eyes. ?I better contact Minori and Hotaru, if what this says is true, then White will be plagued with far more troubles than just Osamu?s growing impatience.? Akemi stormed out into an adjacent room. 

?She could be making a move soon enough.? 

_Elsewhere_
A high tower entryway is wrapped in copper keystone detailing that creates a pleasing streetscape. The iron finish, round columns, and louvered window openings provides a bewitching attractiveness. A bronze door contrasts with the dark wooden frame it sits in with similar paneling that stretches into an overhead roof connected by two spiraling beams. Pass the door you immediately enter the largest room of the home. A high stepped ceiling of somber blue, three-dimensional cornices that encircled a room by joining the ceiling and the wall together to provide a finished appearance including ornamental designs of leaf-and-dart motifs. While the walls themselves were painted a much darker blue with small lines in gold gilt.

Metallic bookcases covered a huge percentage of the area, interlocked in one giant amalgamation that gave view to the overwhelming sea literature that filled them from top to bottom. An industrial aesthetic feel of the current times. In font of one of these cases, at the bottom floor, the bandaged Senju heiress took in the mountain of books before her. It had been quite a while since she had last been inside this home, but this was always a sight for her to take in.

?I?m quite sure this has gotten bigger since the last time I was here. His aunt and he are quite amazing for reading what I?m sure is well over a thousand books in this space.? In her mind it really was something to admire. ? She isn?t here, must be out again.? In the open archway Hisashi appeared from around the corner holding mugs. A soft thud of the mugs being placed on a black wooden table as Hisashi signaled Masami over to sit in a brown leather chair across from him, sliding the mug across in one motion. ​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 28, 2015)

?If she?s not here, just more time for me think of some fable that?ll get my ass off the hook. That relative of mine has a foul temper.? The thought of inevitably dealing with that caused Hisashi to grimace and slam his glass back down onto the table. ?Is it? I have never seen Minori-sama upset. I cannot imagine she is capable of such anger.? Hisashi gave her quite a stodgy and dead look from underneath his mask at the comment. 

?Moving away from my soon to be short life, you look a lot better. You feeling alright now?? Masami quickly beamed with a curt smile. ?Indeed. I feel more like my old self thanks to you Hisa, as walkways, you have my gratitude.? She politely responded. 

?That?s good, so you going to tell me exactly why you were trying to cosplay as Kyasupā and kill yourself?? The atmosphere between the two grew heavy a silence crept in. Masami uncomfortably fidgeted with the cup in her hand while Hisashi just sat and looked across at her, waiting for a reply.  ?I guess you thought I was going to let it go? You were just going to turn away and slam the door on the subject, huh?? His voice came across with a deeper bass, demanding even, it told the young Senju that he was upset. A very rare occurrence for the flamboyant young man. 

???.I assume I have no choice.? Masami sighed in defeat. ?I?m more surprised you thought you weren?t going to tell me.? Now was the time for her to tell everything that had happened up until the incident in Fuzengakure.

?It happened while you were gone?.?

_Senju Household_
Gathered around a tall, narrow ligneous table of dark brown and garnished with red roses and seated in identical chairs, was the leader of the Senju clan herself as well as a subdued beauty with a bit of sullen gaze, a kunoichi of the Uchiha Clan, Hotaru. A small distance away from the women stood another one, her arms folded, eyes closed and face completely stoic stood inclined against the wall, balancing herself with the hell of her foot against it. These two were specifically called there by Akemi, to discuss what she knew would be ineluctable problem in the near future. 

?Can you ascertain the legitimacy of this letter Akemi-san?? Cordial in her speech with an equable coolness beyond her years, Hotaru asked not totally believing if what she had been told was true. Akemi began to open her mouth to speak before another question was directed toward her.

?Who sent it?? Minori asked, very blunt in her words. ?Hito-shura.? The room became heavy with languor over the name. It was one all three hadn?t heard in almost a decade and added instant authenticity to the letter that Akemi had received. A deep audible breathe escaped from the head of the clan, unsure of exactly how she feel. Her face was still full of differing emotions over the message on the table. 

?We can consider it a relief that _*she?s*_ still alive, yet this situation can be no cause for celebration. To think that for eight years, she had been right under our noses, in plain sight no less. Enslaved by that woman.? The end of Hotaru?s sentence was laced with venom. 

?The ?Prodigy? Rita Mordio Clever woman. We fell for the same trick we pulled on her.? Minori spoke up behind her. "This makes dealing with the Prodigy rather difficult. She?s under employment by Osamu. We can?t exactly make a move against her.? To Minori there wasn?t exactly much they could do. 

?What if I asked the Hokage??​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 28, 2015)

“Even if Raikyo backs us again, if Osamu doesn’t want to give her up, he won’t. And  with their actions against Fuzengakure being scrutinizd along with the increased tension, it may look like infighting between us.” As Minori spoke the other two women remained silent. They knew she was right, which would make moving on Rita that much harder. 

“At least we do know that she’s still alive, even if being controlled by Rita. It might sound slightly emotionless, but for now I believe we should leave her be.” Akemi’s gaze downcast at her words, causing for a momentarily pause before she began again. “We know now exactly where she is and it seems that The Prodigy, on the other hand, is still is conducting her own search. Which means we hold the advantage, so that brings me to my point.” Hotaru folded her arms as she looked at her two seniors in the room. 

“What do we do with Masuyo?” She asked. 

_With Hisashi/Masami_
“And that’s all that happened.” Masami’s gaze continued to linger into the cup given to her by Hisashi as she finished her story. She made sure to tell him everything, about all that occurred during the chunin exams and all that occurred up into their rendezvous in Fuzengakure when it was being destroyed. For her it honestly felt like a great deal of stress had been elevated from her person once she finished. Though there she felt there was something a bit off as she finally looked up from her cup and toward her friend across the room

He hadn’t said a word.

“Hi-“ Just as she spoke to call his name, Hisashi hopped up from his seat with a huge grin across his face. Masami felt it was a bit sudden when he had been quiet for such an extended period of time. 

“Is that how it happened Joanna? Katashi made it known, on television, broadcast around the nation, that you were a boy? I’m sorry for not knowing sooner.” He apologized, yet came the grin on his face, it never didn’t falter at all as stepped toward his friend, held his hand in his own and apologized once again before gently lifting the Senju out of the chair. 

“Though Akemi-sensei must be worried, how about we get you home? Okay?” His suggestion earned him an unsure glance from Masami, but she simply give her consent and show of gratitude before she began to walk alongside him and out the door. What Masami hadn’t seen, which was hidden behind his usual eccentric fa?ade as that of zany young man full of energy, his face now obscured as he walked in front of her, was the fiendish leer that was kept behind it along with dour eyes.

He was infuriated. 

_Senju Household_
“That is the question isn’t it? If Hito-shura’s word is any indication, The Prodigy now has some awareness of the situation, but unsure of where to precede. I think we should go forward under the notion that The Prodigy is aware of Masuyo’s general location. That’s my idea, although it is your call Akemi.” Akemi closed her eyes and sat in silence. This was the decision, one that was inevitable to occur. Even so, it still didn’t make it any harder for her. 

“Masuyo has been through a lot these last couple of month and my foolish son hasn’t made it any easier on him. With that in mind…I…think we should send Masuyo away for a while, at least until we come up with some plan on how to deal with Rita and _*her*_.” Akemi sighed as she finished though she knew this was what she had to do. 

“Where did you plan to send him?” Hotaru asked curious. 

“The Land of Iron.” She responded. 

“You sure the samurai will go for it? Last I heard they aren’t exactly too eager with dealing with us since their leader, Miho, died; in fact, they’ve called all their representatives back except for three of them.” While she spoke Akemi stood from her seat and began to make her way over toward a desk. Pulling a drawer out from underneath and reaching inside, she pulled out a folder and emptied its contents onto the table. Dozens of papers were stacked on top of each other.  

“I’ve been in contact with the samurai going on three years now. Masuyo has always had an admiration for their fallen general, so I thought it would be to my edge if I started a correspondence with them.” Akemi began to explain. “Our samurai representative of White, Sato Suzume, is rather young, so I had her get me in touch with her father. There was also the samurai of Black, Kiku Mitsuhide who, prior to the incident between iwagakure, I talked to. With their escort I can have Masuyo visit the Land of Iron.” 

“Will Kiku help us? Isn’t she the bodyguard of the Kazekage?” Hotaru questioned. 

“I wasn’t so sure, but I’ve recently heard back from her. She’ll be willingly to grant me this favor, afterwards I will have to cut communications between us because of the growing tension.” Minori and Hotaru could see in Akemi’s eyes that this was something she had in her back pocket for quite some time as she spoke.

“But it might be a little weird if we sent our Mokuton user of all people, to the samurai.” Minori chimed in with her own concern. 

“It will be a chore trying to explain why the real heir of this clan, Hashirama’s direct descendent and one of our most valued assets against the tailed beast, will be leaving for an undetermined amount of time, yet I do have things in place. I will have this formally recognized as a foreign exchange and Masuyo will be the first ninja representative in years. I already had my brother make a deal for a boy named Taneda, who can utilize the mokuton through his arm. He isn’t of blood to freely control the bloodline, if at all, but he has a brilliant mind which I’ll utilize along with Katashi and myself, it should be fine.” 

He three woman looked to one another and all gave a silent agreement. 

“Until we can come up with a plan or secure her from Rita –“ Akemi suddenly found herself interrupted by Minori as she left her position from off the wall. 

“We didn’t account for one thing.” The other two looked at each other in bewilderment fleetingly until it dawned on them. There’s was one factor that could draw a censor through this entire carefully created plan if something wasn’t done about it. The one variable that, when it came to Masuyo, no one was sure how he would act.

“Hisashi.” 
​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 29, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*A-Rank: Dirty Bomb Danger*

_Now Where Did I Put That Gas Mask III_

The sharingan. One of the great three dōjutsu. 

Yuuko had listened to her mission partner’s explanation. She admired his neat way of dealing with things. Clean, quick and efficient. She almost felt bad that she had been assigned to play alongside someone so professional but this was a great opportunity to observe, learn and improve. That this mission could become an excellent learning experience was only continually proven when she saw the red glow behind his mask’s eyewear. 

As someone who learns her lessons thoroughly, one of the first things Yuuko had done after her clash with the hooded Hyūga was research and read everything she could about dōjutsu. There are a lot of people in the world who possess unique eye techniques but, throughout the Shinobi History, three of these techniques stand out the most and are considered the San Daidōjutsu. The sharingan her buddy was suddenly showing behind the mask was one of them. At least, she believed it to be the sharingan, the mask and them standing in the shadows didn’t allow her to inspect it as closely as she would otherwise like to. Her fingers twitched to reach his mask and get rid of it so she could observe but she controlled the impulse, it was a matter of life and death after all and there was no way she would ever allow a team mate to die under her watch. 

Before she could ask if he was from Konoha, she felt a slight tension around them grow and her eyes widened when she saw a white aura envelop her companion. Out of a mix of curiosity and idiocy, she reached her hand to touch whatever the stuff was but quickly drew it back almost as if getting stung by it. “Ouch,” she whispered more out of reflex than actual pain. 

Seemingly unaware, he turned his attention back to the enemies that were still blissfully unaware of their presence. That was about to change though. Yuuko almost felt sorry for them. Almost. “We’ll play bait. So that when they come here. We’ll be taking two birds, with one stone. After such, Tigull is ours.”

The girl nodded her understanding and, without a second thought, left their protective shadows while deliberately letting her heels click loudly against the metal floor to draw the enemies’ attention to her. Much to her disappointment, they limited themselves to look, point and shout. Some of them immediately began to run their direction but, seeing it just wasn’t enough, Yuuko quickly formed the Snake and molded her chakra into black lightning to create a false darkness spear. Barely taking a second to aim, she threw it where there were most people agglomerated, giving her companion a thumbs up when the spear hit home and some of the enemies fell either unconscious or dead, she couldn’t really tell the difference from their distance. It did its job though and people came running their direction like ants after honey.

“I’m guessing we need to hold place a little to ensure we get the every single one of them at least near this room,” she commented already forming hand seals as fast as she could to fall down on the enemy with an electromagnetic murder. Yuuko wished she could take a minute to see how her companion was doing and learn a little but even though their current enemies weren’t much of a threat, the numbers were big and just kept growing as the alarm sounded inside the building to warn about enemy presence. Switching to her trusty mix of taijutsu, kunai and shuriken afterwards to save a little on chakra, Yuuko kept going strong until she felt a tug on her arm. 

“It’s time,” her buddy said and she nodded and formed the Ram, grabbing his arm to flicker them both away from the crowd. Exiting towards the corridor with an angry mob after them, Yuuko didn’t lose time looking for a window they could jump through. Spotting a good one, she detached her back pouch (the largest one she had because her backpack had been left forgotten before they entered the building) and threw it ahead of them so the glass was already broken once they jumped through. Not even waiting for their safe landing, her team mate activated the explosives the moment they were out in the open. It wasn’t much of a problem for him who knew what he was doing and landed on his feet even after the force of the explosion gave them a push in the jump, but the girl had her difficulties achieving a clean landing. 

“Well,” she commented lightly, patting down her somewhat messy hair and redoing the tie at the end. “Part one is finished. I know we should move along to part two but we should sit down and eat first.” Jogging over to the fallen building, she moved around until she found her backpack. She looked around and chose a suitable narrow alley where they could eat and swiftly sat down to dig for her traditional bento. Yuuko couldn’t really tell what was going on behind her buddy’s mask but she still patted the ground in front of her, gesturing for him to sit down with her. “Don’t you have a lunch? Wait…I packed another box but I’m not sure if I have another pair of chopsticks,” she told him, pulling out the mentioned second box and placing it on the ground for him before digging through her bag like a mole.

She really ought to stop packing such useless stuff all the time…seriously, what the hell did Yuuko need rope for? Shaking her head, she kept going until she finally found what she was looking for. “Aha!” Proudly presenting the wooden things to her partner, she swiftly opened her own box and began the lovely process of shoving food into her mouth. 

“I have a question,” she rose her hand after swallowing a piece of fried shrimp. “How did you know the gas wasn’t flammable? Truthfully, I was half expecting the whole town to go up in flames.” Though her voice was still light, her question was serious. “Also…it's rude to ask now I guess but, what's your name?”​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 29, 2015)

​
His eyes followed Yuuko's movements, reading and predicting, as her body spaced from his direction. The men began their assault on the swiftly target, soon, Rosuto's glare shifted towards the ground floor, where bodies rose in number, to face a single threat. His aura grew, power flowed through his pores as if nature itself had taken a diabolical form. Calling upon The White Room, his powers began to metastasize, with a single foot forward and no space to hold his footing, his body soon began to plummet towards the earth, his eye positioning on every secular movement, upon them focusing on Yuuko, his body made its way towards the center. He rose, slowly, the gust that separated the men, their arms shielding their eyes as an instinctive response. Rosuto's body, slowly rose, the crimson of his eye, the Primal Mangekyō Sharingan: Omoikane. A smile crawled upon his lip, behind the mask, his eyes swaying from right to left as his body began to whirl, shift and turn in a respective manner to the enemy's movements. In a circular stance, his movements were like those of gust, nonrestrictive, shapeless, constantly moving while a midst his footing, his seemed to portray the flair of a technique long forgotten, or more to the point, evolved into a recent form. 

_Ba Gua Zhang: Eight Trigrams_​
fingers spread to its fullest, with an open palm, a shifting stances, while the enemy began to unleashed a varied amount of strike, Rosuto successfully evaded each and every with Ba Gua's distinctive arsenal of movements. Of course, it was a technique developed under the Hyuuga's battle movements. Grappling to an upcoming strike, while utilizing the bridge of the arm, with a stretch of his opposing foot, he lifted the target of his feet and rose him to his shoulder, turning him upon the air, witnessing the crimson trace the void, his movements began to increase, take pace, soon his feet lifted, turned and swung at the back of his airborne target, sending him flying. The doors opened, the were swarming. His moment grew aggressive in nature. 

His hands began to whip endlessly, sweeping a body feel, lifting, turning in and arc while exposing the metallic wire, as if an extension of himself, like a tail it struck the latter that stood behind his position. Throwing his dual-edged knife towards the air, his movement began to adjust, develop, adapt. Turning, his foot rose and met the chin of another, while slithering across a multitude of kicks and swings, his shoulder pressing its force towards the unrelenting force at the left, sending him wayward, his wire dancing, following like as it lived, turning into a star flip, the wire followed. The carabirner at its end clicked on the falling Dual-Edge knife's hilt. Grabbing it and swinging without Rosuto ever placing its hand upon set wire, only guiding itself with Rosuto's mastery over his own movements. 

The blade crossed through their flesh's, soon the building began to envelop itself in bodies, the blood which now painted the room had become a stain in the clothing of the live and fallen. Turning, he and Yuuko managed to glance at the other, it seemed with this it was a necessary moment to ignite the building. Propelling himself towards the distance, his body twisted itself to a back-flip, once his feet met earth, he followed with another, rising himself ever farther into the seems. A sign could be seen forming his fingers, while another explosive tag was thrown towards the air. The four began to explode, destroying the buildings support and starting to crumble, upon Rosuto's body flinging out the window, the singular tag that slowly glided across the premise soon exploded, causing a sea of flames to engulf the inside and crumble the building.

Yuuko seemed to have managed to escape too. His eyes focused on the scenery. His mind began to trace the origins, and his memories replaced the image with that battle from long ago. Where Zell stood at the zenith, where their bodies flailed in the resolution of the others resolve. A sea of flames, a monstrous aura exuding from their souls. As if the reality of their existence became clear that night. Placing his hand on top of the lens which covered his eye, he reverted itself back towards its original state of the third tomoe. 

His lonesome gaze resonated from his stare. Shifting back to his original, sapphire hue pupil, he turned towards Yuuko. Who seemed to have asked how he knew that the gas wasn't flammable. 

"Due to the premise. As viewed, the operation at hand is large. Although not too organized. Between the mission's objective and the information gathered, their purpose was to poison. Meaning that the compound needs to work immediately, instead of through a determined amount of time. If not, the plan could've easily been intercepted earlier in its process.  See, the general compound which composes both toxic and flammable are highly different. The chemical formula for water is H2O, however, vapor is merely H20 in gas. What changes is the mater which is made of. Solid, gas and liquid. If the gas would've been flammable, then the objective would've been different. The objective would've been to either."

He rose his index, as to signify that this was only a single option out of many. 

"To ignite the citizens of the village. Meaning that it would've been done immediately. And they wouldn't have awaited for an evacuation effort. And if they did then whoever their targeting had left the village and their merely awaiting for them to return. However that would be highly unlikely as for something like that to occur, again. They would have to attack immediately." He rose his other finger, making it to that were extended. 

"The second is that what they wanted was to exude chaos, mindless slaughter. So we can come to the conclusion that our target suffers from a mental illness. However, this sounds too professional to be left to just any madman. It needs to be someone good enough to be able to hold down his own impulses and utilize his madness as a boon, instead of a threat." 

He lowered his hand. 

"Whoever he is, he was sane enough to know how kill with an effective ease to his methods." 

Rosuto eyes swayed to the earth, wondering about if that's how he was. The thought tortured him slightly. But there was another question which followed. His name, Rosuto merely stared blankly at her face. And he laughed. Many speculations, many intros. Would he reveal himself that easily? As she waited for them to eat, he merely turned towards Tigul. And Rose his mask above his face, as his head turned to look back. 

_A member of White. 

Another piece of something. 

Another person whom's faction I hurt._

"My name's Rosuto Ivery." 



"Please to meet you."​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 30, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*B-Rank: Quest For The Heart Shard*

_Home Is Where The Owl Is I_

Laughing a little at herself, Yuuko took Hatori?s hand and got up from the moist jungle floor. She tried to brush the dirt off her clothes as best as she could but she frowned when she noted they were still stained. ?There is not one single mission I get home with my clothes clean or intact?? she muttered before Hatori called her out of her thoughts.

??you took us by surprise, Yuuko-sama,? April said and the girl grinned widely at the sight of her senpai?s familiar owl.

?You?re as cute as ever April!? Yuuko blurted out, picking up the owl and hugging it to her chest as if she was a stuffed toy and not, in fact, a living animal. ?You know you don?t have to treat me so politely!? Laughing, she then turned to Hatori who looked as if he wasn?t sure how to deal with her being there with them. ?Hatori, when are you going to get back home? People miss you, you know? You need to stop being the rebellious son,? she reprimanded with a finger high up in the air, waving with each point the girl made. ?These are not the times to be wondering out on your own?like this you don?t have your village to back you up if something bad happens!?

Clearing her throat because she was beginning to sound more like a nagging mother than anything else, Yuuko turned away with April still imprisoned in her arms, motioning at Hatori to follow her back to the ruins. ?I think I might just drag you home with me this time, I?m sure Aya-sama and Bento-sama will welcome you back with open arms, as well as the whole village. Like I said, times are rough and every village needs as much strength as it can get?but first?? slyly smiling back at him over her shoulder, she passed April?s entire weight to one arm so she could have a free hand to dig around in her back pouch for a folded piece of paper. ?Look at this,? she told him, holding it up straight for him to read.

?This is *our* current mission,? Yuuko proclaimed with a clever use of the plural. ?*Our* client is a famous archeologist and he has asked *us* to investigate the Memories Ruin and find the legendary Heart Shard. I think, between the *two of us*, the mission will be easy enough and the pay is really good so it?s a great opportunity. What do you say, are you in?? She asked, swirling around to face him head on. ?I?ll kidnap April if you refuse!?

Laughing, she turned around again and ran with the beautiful owl in her arms to where her backpack awaited their arrival. She had had no problem simply leaving it behind given it didn?t have anything of great value inside and the jungle looked deserted. If there were any enemies to watch out for, they would probably be inside the ruins already and that was a big incentive for them to get serious about the job. She needed to complete this mission and she needed it to be a big, huge success!​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 30, 2015)

[- N E W D A Y Code - ]
-Beach Queens (Act IV)-
<"Some Things Just Never Change">


"Well,….you two really seem lively..,"

Tsunamori referred to the two blondes going at in a heated verbal battle with one another. Shifting her vision back to the sea ahead, the silhouette of land came in sight. With that in mind, she half turned to the group of warriors behind her.

"Almost there girls, so what about the rest of you,"

The the final two, Riokou and Vita glanced at eachother momentarily. The green-haired kunoichi gestured a simply hand towards her opposite to speak first. Vita smiled gratefully after the polite offer.

“The name is Vita, I come from the Sand Village. I prefer to take things to the extreme. A lot more exciting right? Once I get that reward , it's going straight to the kids at home,"

Riokou could sense the hard honesty shining intensely from Vita's vigor. She had not expressed it facial, but Riokou nodded as a sign of respect for that compassion. To pay honor to that introduction, the teen stepped forward 

"Riokou of Silent Honors. I reside in the Mist, though they haven't been too fond of me lately. What I value is my honor and the brand that I live by. I'm currently on the look out for an individual going by the name of Quenser. My hope is that perhaps this mission can led me to wherever he is. I don't have any interest in the reward,"

Once she declared her intentions, silence loomed around the girls. Tsunamori herself took into consideration the words spoken as rotated the ship's wheel. Riokou was aware of the feeling in the air, but she felt this would possibly help her get a lead if anyone knew his name at some point of other. More importantly, it was a matter of respect towards her allies,

"Wait a minute....,"

Lia broke from her  momentary silence and leaned in closer to inspect the other's face. Riokou raised an eyebrow at the sudden action. The blond snapped her fingers once she finally recollected a memory in her head. 

"Like,....it is you...that Riokou girl whose been a pain in the ass to the Village, and especially of all, you tried to kill my grandpa over five years ago!"

Riokou's nerves tightened for multiple reasons. Although she reserved from taking any action, the ominous feeling of anxiety could be noticed. In contrast, Lia held a smile that had a hint of hostility in it.

"Bitch-"

"Don't you call anyone a bitch, Bitch!"

Edie took a stand and fired back at the bombshell. Like before, the two met head-to-head, with one not back off from the other. Still keeping her eyes on Riokou, Lia darted her index finger at the fellow Mist kunoichi's face,

"I'd watch out for that ugly pregnant dog if I were you, not only did she attempt to hurt my precious grandpa but two years ago two of her teammates were dead and one was missing with her being the only. one. left! So imagine what's going to happen when you team up with that psycho bitch!"

"Like I fucking told yo-"

The sound of Riokou's bag dropping, caused Edie to pause. The green-haired girl wasn't afraid to be put in the accusation's seat. 

"You can believe what you want, but I am no traitor,"

Those simple words alone were said, but before anything could further go wrong, Tsunamori's voice struck,

"Hey, save it for the competition! We're about to hit land. The rest of you that don't have you swimsuits on should get suited up!"​


----------



## Hero (Jan 30, 2015)

_*The Falls Have*_

_ *(Part IV)*_












Takashi dragged behind  Yuuko and Asami as they pushed forward through the abandoned village. The Fuzenkagure native wasn't going to call out his girlfriend, but there was a chance he might have to if she didn't get her act together. The Uchiha when nervous, tended to twirl her fingers around and flex her hand in a compulsive manner. If one didn't know the girl, the person would assume she was bored or was trying to crack her knuckles. Takashi held the belief that everyone gets nervous, but these emotions should be hidden; they emotions should especially be hidden if you're the jounin leading the mission. But who was Takashi to talk? Out of the 3 people on the mission, he had no room to try and come at her. Besides she was nervous for an extremely good reason. This was an A rank mission and they were low on numbers. Takashi recalled the mission requesting 5 ninja to venture out, but can operate with 3 minimum. They were one ninja short, but at this point it might as well be two because the other person didn't show up. Moreover, Asami said they were enemies involved, meaning more than one adversary. The two or however many people that breached this area are going to defend the monster in the waterfall, so before anything can be sealed, the opponents need to be dealt with first. Reasoning this, Takashi thought it was weird that Asami said the leviathan must be dealt with first when according to him, 2 people would be occupied fighting the enemies while 1 would be left to seal the monster. This of course would fail because 3 stones are needed. Perhaps Asami intended to fight the enemies herself? If this was the plan, Takashi or Yuuko would have to hold 2 stones and Asami would buy them time to do that. Or maybe his girlfriend was banking on the other ninja to show up for the mission, who knows. One thing Takashi did know, was that if his girlfriend were to fight the two ninja herself, they would undoubtedly fall before her in battle.

Walking through the village was extremely tragic. Takashi didn't know how long it was abandoned, but if he had to estimate, he'd say about 30 years. Everywhere the young man looked, he saw trash and debris. Takashi was sure that once before this town was likely very pretty, but that was once before. Now it doesn't even contain an ounce of its former glory. Bending over for a moment to tie his shoes, Takashi picked up a worn doll ; the head was missing and was nowhere to be seen. However looking at the toy, Takashi could tell it once belonged to a little girl. A little girl who couldn't have predicted such a fate for her home. Placing the doll down, Takashi contined to follow his teammates further into the village. Under his shoes, branches snapped, startling him at times. Each time he would jump, Yuuko would giggle and tease him a bit. It made Takashi angry, but he sort of felt like shit for being rude to her earlier so he would give a faint smile. However the snapping of the branches couldn't have prepared Takashi or anyone for what they heard next.












The shinobi cringed in sheer pain as the cry rang throughout their ears.
"Wha-what the hell?" Yuuko whispered, curiously. She thought the village was spooky at first, but now that feeling was gone. The only feeling she had was one of malice, only making things worse. Although the girl was worried, what just transpired reminded her she needs to stay alert and focus to be a vital member of this team. Tora taught her better than this over the timeskip. Asami had an expression of utter shock ironed onto her face. The jounin shook her head and straightened her figure. She was an Uchiha and any show of cowardice would stain her family's name. Out of the three shinobi standing in the village, Takashi had the least reaction. Instead of fear or worry, Takashi had a look of disgust and irritation painted on his face, clearly irritated with the pitch of the scream.

"They've reached the Leviathan. We must move now, hurry!" Asami barked pushing ahead in front of the group.

"What about the other member?!" Yuuko tried calling out after Asami. The woman paid no attention to Yuuko's question, as she was focused on stopping the enemy from progressing further with the monster. Takashi jolted past Yuuko at breakneck speed and before he past her up to leave her in the dust, he turned and said "No time for irrelevant questions Yuuko because they're already late. Get your ass in gear!"

Yuuko stood in the middle of the village by herself. Clenching her fists in half nervousness and half excitement, the Kumogakure kunoichi launched herself off the ground to hustle after her teammates.​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 30, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*A-Rank: Dirty Bomb Danger*

_Now Where Did I Put That Gas Mask IV_

Having already removed her own mask previously so she could eat (the gas had probably had already faded enough that she didn?t have to worry about it after all), she initially smiled when her team mate removed his to introduce himself. However, that smile froze for the split of a second when she had a good look at his appearance and heard his name. Her chopsticks trembled along with her hand but she grabbed her wrist with her free hand to force it still and stretched her lips into an uneasy but determined smile.

Oh yes?she knew exactly who her team mate was now and she really didn?t know what to make out of the situation. Taking a moment to think as Rosuto sat down and took his own food, she placed the slice of tomato her chopsticks had been holding inside her mouth, chewed slowly and swallowed. Then she took a deep breath and opened her mouth to speak, not knowing if what she was doing was the right thing or not. ?I don?t know if you?ve already figured it or not?I?m a kunoichi from Kumogakure, Yuuko Shinohara,? she bluntly told him. He had been honest after all; there was no reason for her not to be. 

?Honestly,? she continued, her smile becoming much more real and easy than before. ?I don?t care. My loved home town is healthy, safe and intact so I don?t care. I?m sure you have better things to do besides hearing a genin?s small opinion, however if there?s one thing my mentor has managed to teach me all these years is that shinobi aren?t heroes or kind or good. Whether I make another fellow shinobi my friend or enemy, he?ll probably still have blood on his hands. Don?t misunderstand though,? she added kindly. ?I still think you?re a monster for trying to kill my friend?s papa. I?m just in no position to judge you because those men we just killed probably had families as well and...at least you failed three years ago.?

Having completely lost her appetite, Yuuko looked down at her food before putting down her chopsticks and swiftly putting everything away inside her backpack once again, substituting all the goodness of a healthy meal for a quick chakra pill swallowed in haste. ?The table is round,? she thought aloud while waiting for her team mate to finish his own food. ?Yet we all still managed to find opposite chairs to sit on.?

?Are you done?? She asked before picking up Rosuto?s empty box and placing it inside her backpack. ?No point taking this with me,? she mumbled to herself, placing the bag carefully hidden in the shadows of the alley. ?Thanks for answering my questions earlier, by the way,? Yuuko added. ?I always enjoy learning something new and I feel like I can do that just by watching and listening to you.?

Grabbing her gas mask, she put it in place again after taking a deep breath. ?I hate this thing. I like that my face is hidden away so I don?t have to worry about the enemy finding out what move I?m using next through my expression but it?s really hot to use in this environment?Kumogakure rains and storms most of the time so the weather is always absolutely perfect!? The girl laughed, forming a heart with her index fingers and thumbs to show her love for her home town. ?Not that Wind isn?t beautiful in its own way, it is. Just not fit for skin as pale as mine. Let?s go.?

This time, she led the way through the shadows of the small oasis town, wanting not only to keep their approaching presence hidden but also stay protected from the blazing sun. It was a short run, the town wasn?t that big and, even if Rosuto wasn?t leading, it wasn?t hard at all to find the building Tigull probably resided inside. She need only spot the one with guards lurking around. Without any explanations, she simply used a shuriken attached to an invisible string to slash their throats and cause their deaths. If Yuuko ever became a missing nin (however unlikely it may be since she loves her village with all her heart), she would need to remember to get better lackeys than idiots who fall to their knees with such small cuts. 

?Remember to keep your mask on at all times. Knowing we?re arriving from our previous excursion to one of their facilities, Tigull has probably filled the building with deadly gas and I?m guessing most of them will be trying to remove or damage our masks given we?re each stronger than five of them put together?? she commented right before dashing past the fallen guards inside the building. ?Let?s go squish the queen bee.?

As soon as she stepped inside the building, the lights turned red and an annoyingly high alarm sounded throughout the entire building as visible green smoke was leaked through vents, probably another dose of gas, and metal shutters fell, blocking all windows and doors leading to the outside. ?He?s probably trying to get away and leave us locked in here?as if it could work. Rosuto-kun, you have this layout memorized as well, don?t you? Quickly, where?s the control room please,? she asked even though she was already leading a dash deeper inside the building.

They had no time to lose. Yuuko wasn?t about to let the enemy get away and have the mission become a failure.​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 30, 2015)

​
Silent. As if words could mend anything he had witnessed. A certain idiom caught his attention however. _'Failed'_, laughter exuded from his lips. Attentive to every and all words professed through the young Kunoichi's lips. Titling his head towards the far side, not out disinterest, but of thought. While he already thought of what caused him to elude his morality long ago, it still held strong upon the soul. Is that so, Yuuko? He thought, maybe the ignorant were much more vibrant than the forcibly blind. Her thought, however, wasn't incorrect. Life is denominated merely by the struggle of ideals, and as such, one chooses who they decide to follow. But there's something she mistook. The hearts doesn't decide who to love or hate. The heart merely react to the stimuli of the world. 

And as such, my vision as a monster is to be expected, merely because he targeted a friend of her's. She, no less, would one day be at the apex of decision. Where a large entity would force her to strike a lesser man in their eyes. The poison of such lies would drive thinker than the smog of this village. And so, Rosuto merely smiled. Without a word to be ushered. Without another sentence escaping his lip. Rising from the grounds, he merely placed his mask back on, and followed the now leading genin of White. Her feet glided upon earth and shadow, with silence as their ally, their feet traced the darkness as they reached the building which within held Tigul and his men. 

She quickly reacted. Too rash. As seen, the alarms had activated, not that they couldn't handle themselves, but his sapphire eye simply locked at the young, jet-black haired Kunoichi who seemed to be taking charge. Calmly, no sudden movements on his part. Even after he arrived at the scene and the smog began to engulf the area once more. She continued to rush across towards the center of the building, Rosuto stood motionless as he merely spectated her movements. Again, analyzing, recording, memorizing. 

Adapting. 

Forceful, speedy, cunning, shift. Her feet trances the enemy with quickness. She questions where the location of the control room was located. Such a question was brought to the circumstance that they had been imprisoned upon the walls of set building. He shifted his gaze towards the earth beneath them. Swiping his hand across in and arc, a kunai flew towards several meters where they stood. A tag bind to its hilt, pulling her back a few steps before an explosion rose, and the floor exposed a hidden floor. There stood a myriad of men whom were caught in the blast. Pacing with ever grossing patience, he leaped towards the hole and beckoned Yuuko to follow. 

His feet rose to and began to kick, their bodies rushing towards the distance of the tunnel which lead to the outside. Indeed, instead of wasting their efforts finding the panels which opened the gates, they would merely take Tigul's own escape plan and utilized it as a weapon. This indeed was an underground passage which lead to the outskirts. The light emanated from the distance, which was where Tigul had begun preparations to evacuate. Rosuto's hand extended, pulling on the sleeve he exposed his limb. The Melody Arm V2. With a pulse, the bodies of his rear guard flew with a kinetic blast. 

Tigul turned, witnessing his plan had failed, sending more guards their way. Two large men, build to the brim came pouncing at them. Rosuto had yet to activate his Sharingan, turning his head towards Yuuko, he soon leaped and placed his palm upon the men's thrown fits, balancing upon his target's own strength, with a push he staggered the guard and kicked pushed him towards Yuuko, who delivered a outstanding strike upon the target's chin, sending him airborne on the moment the other initiated his strike against Rosuto, twisting his body, he arced himself in a parallel posture, with the inertia of a clockwise turn, feet prancing mystically upon a pattern, he grappled the airborne target which Yuuko had position by the collar and smashed him upon his ally. The weight crumbling him and halting his strike before it connected with Rosuto's flesh, Yuuko, leaped, Rosuto turned, in perfect sync, Rosuto extended his arm towards Yuuko, which she utilized as a foothold, while Rosuto threw her towards the dimly lighted tall roof. As she began to descend her feet connected with the now, grounded targets. A pulse resounded upon the area, breaking the earth beneath their feet while their bones could be hear cracking under the pressure.

She leaped and feet made it once more towards the earth, kicking and rushing towards their target. Tigul's eyes darted nervously, calling upon more men. Rosuto followed, behind, pulling his dual-edge knife and metallic wire attached, his hand began manipulating the wire to slither across the room slicing the up coming guards, Yuuko evading the layer of bodies along with the swipe of the blade with mystifying flair. Twist, turns, shifts and moves, pacing and swirls which composed of outstanding coordination and thought, to soon realize that Tigul was withing range, her hand soon connecting his head, sending him several meters towards the distance. 

There was that, with her panting breath, Rosuto placed his hand upon her shoulder. 

"I didn't fail." 

Were the words which protruded through his tone. 

"I strive to change a broken and evil man. Of course, The Nakano lineage is conveyed as humanities most prominent benefactor. And that, is merely the gain of illicit and evil deeds." He paced towards Tigul, the metal of his blade glinting at the pacing of his feet. The menacing aura of his begin exuding with prejudice. 

"I never proclaimed to be a saint. But I'm not too far from the devil either." 

As his hand rose, Tigul's body couldn't react due to highly lacerated joints, broken bones and extreme pain. 

"Three years ago, articles only mention Natsu and Edie as separate. Natsu's debut. Natsu's accomplishment. Natsu's point of view. Edie's new line of clothing. Edie's promotion. Edie's acceptance to the Haruno Academy." 

Tigul witnessed the masked enigma, spouting venom from his words. The memory of many years ago, the pain which brought today the rogue of Jashin. 

"Now, there are united. As a single unit. They speak of the Nakano family. Together. Three years ago, I didn't fail to kill Natsu Nakano. I sent a message. A world wide message. One that everyone heard, one that everyone understood implicitly. Edie, tortured by her own drought against her father, shunned aside all resentment and purposely chose the father among the rest of the whelp of the party. She cared more to save a dying man, than to save the myriad who were suffering. While the home crumbled, while I and my squad gave you the chance. You all choose the harder choice, you all chose to stay. And as a casualty... many died. Zellous too, a man who had a hardened devotion towards the mother, he rose his hand against me, to protect a man he hated passionately. I brought togetherness to that family. I brought them happiness, even thought they neglect to admit it. Today, they sit together at the table. Smiling, laughing. And evil man began to change, because he now knows the value of a life. Because he known's the punishment for evil. That day, I *DID* kill Natsu Nakano. And from the ashed came another." 


He rose his hand, with swing.

"Isn't that right, Tigul?" ​​


----------



## Hollow (Jan 30, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*A-Rank: Dirty Bomb Danger*

_Now Where Did I Put That Gas Mask V_

Last time Yuuko hadn’t, unfortunately, been able to observe her team mate’s fighting style. This time, she made sure to keep an eye out for his movements so that maybe she could learn something.

Rosuto was…fearless. Not in the sense that she was where she simply shoved her insecurities out of the way, moving as fast as she could so her fear wouldn’t catch up. Like a child who swallows the broccoli without chewing so she doesn’t have to taste it. With ease and confidence and something that almost looked like passiveness, the older shinobi prowled through the building after Yuuko in such a way that, were the circumstances any different, he would genuinely look like a man taking a relaxing stroll through the building.

Compared to him, she was rash, impulsive. Still a child. A genin. But it’s not as if he made her feel inferior. Far from it, fighting alongside him only made her want to improve, train harder, sharpen her skills and polish all of her techniques until she could…become like him. The thought was strange. Yet she still felt the sugar rush like effect from their team work in her blood, her eyes glistening with pride that everything was working so perfectly. No doubt most of it was probably thanks to his abilities but, for a moment, she felt like she truly was a strong person.

Then they had finally caught up with the mastermind behind the gas attack and, still feeling the rush, she punched him hard enough to send him flying. Panting hard behind the mask, Yuuko frowned slightly when she realized this was the end of the battle. Her short lived stamina probably wouldn’t have allowed her to continue much longer anyway, nevertheless she felt a little sad. The mission had been a huge success though and the girl looked forward to getting back to Kumogakure and reporting to the Raikage-sama! 

First, she needed to put an end to the enemy though.

As if on cue with her thoughts, Rosuto moved forward from behind her and placed a hand on her shoulder, successfully beckoning her attention to his next words. His answer to her earlier comments. 

“I didn’t fail.”

Curiosity filled her mind as his hand slid off her shoulder as he stepped beside her to make his way to the enemy, her eyes following his figure like those of a hawk as she attentively listened to his explanation as to what were his real intentions towards the incident that had happened two and a half years ago. She stayed silent through all of his words and even after their enemy’s blood leaked to the floor after being kissed by Rosuto’s double bladed sword. She didn’t know what to make of what he had said.

Honestly, Yuuko didn’t even know if she should believe him.

She did, though. He had no reason to lie.

Lost in thoughts, she walked with him back to the Inn, picking her backpack along the way. A simple, peaceful walk accompanied by a comfortable silence and the desert’s setting sun that brought a really nice drowsiness with it, the effects of a long day filled with lots of action and adventure. Standing in front of the Inn, stood a large man with a scruffy beard and a wondering eye that left Yuuko more than a little uncomfortable. “Who the hell are you?”

“Ah…” The man answered, his eyes snapping up to her face as she took off her mask to breathe the cooling air. “I’m actually your jounin, Sa-“

Glaring, Yuuko placed her hands on her hips and growled impatiently at him. “You mean to say you were sleeping the whole time while we,” she motioned at Rosuto and herself. “Were fighting high ranked dangerous criminals?!”

“Ah…”

“Go do the clean up so the civilians don’t have to come back to a village filled with the stench of blood and rotting flesh. Do a good enough job out of it and I’ll consider not reporting you when I’m back to my village,” she ordered, her anger seeping through every single pore in her body. Ever since her mission in the Land of Scales that Yuuko couldn’t tolerate a Jounin’s incompetence. After watching the man leave with a satisfied nod, she turned back to her team mate with her arms crossed, her mask held loosely with her fingers.

“I’m sorry,” she frowned and waited as he took off his own mask. “For calling you a monster.” Reaching her free hand up, she patted him on the head like a child. “Thank you for helping my friend’s family.”

With quick, unexpected movements, she grabbed his gas mask and pulled it behind her back. “I’ll keep this if you don’t mind,” she laughed genuinely. “You can have my share of the reward in exchange. Just one more thing…” she asked, taking a notebook and a pen out of her back pouch and stepping closer with curious child-like eyes. “Will you show me your sharingan?”

♪Weeks Later♪

Fresh out of a much needed shower, Yuuko was putting away her stuff and gently grabbing her newly acquired mask (stolen would be the better word) and opening her large show box of little treasures she had kept throughout the years. Swallowing a large chocolate bon-bon, Ao-chan looked at the mask and grinned in her usual easy going style. “Ne-san made a new friend?”

Mi-chan, happily playing with some of the girl’s hair laughed at her blue sister. “Mi-chan believes Ao-chan is silly! Mi-chan believes one-sama can’t make new friends. Mi-chan believes one-sama is beautiful, like the world. So the world and one-sama are already friends!”

Hearing such an optimistic comment both Yuuko and Aoi laughed heartily at the little green sprite. “Mi-chan is the silly one!”

As Midori hid her little face with embarrassment, the girl smiled and patted her head. “Not a new friend. But it’s certainly someone to remember.” ​


----------



## Chronos (Jan 31, 2015)

​
Her words were like poison, the Jounin did not have a chance to retort. Wondering away from their location. The girl of White faction turned and began to speak. Something came from her lips, something Rosuto had never received from one in a long time. Gratitude. Rosuto eye, trained upon his teammate, her hands reached his mask, pulling and placing it upon her luggage. His mien as empty as before, no emotion crossed his features other than a dull stare. Her words, laced with the kindness it exuded from the begging. Maybe she herself was not really bind by the rules of the world. However, she wasn't an ally, she wasn't a friends. Her curiosity brimmed greatly, her analytic nature brewed from her very stare. Rosuto knew that within her own concious that she was dangerous and any other shinobi he had met. Eventually, their roads would intertwine. And their powers would collide. The road Rosuto Ivery chose was one where any and all could easily become a target. 

And upon request to witness his Sharingan. Rosuto merely shook his head. And walked past his now, former ally. However, not without saying. 

"There was a moment, withing the premise of the building, where you placed you hand upon my power." He noted "Use your mind, and look for answers upon thought. Connect the dots and deduct your conclusions. With it you will find your mind will expand and you'll understand a bit more of not only the Uchiha, but also of who I am." 

Rosuto's image began to fade upon the sands of Suna. 

"I will not show you my power. However, if you seek answers... Then search for Zellous 'Nakano' Kazama. He, without a doubt, will aid you in your search. I appreciate your help, and your kindness. But... I can't trust someone with such powerful deductive reasoning." 

A grin broke from his lip, continuing his pace. His feet soon rocketed towards the distance. With that, he would go back to his headquarters. And continue with his plans. There's far too much to accomplish at present. And idling with the faction would lead to such major goal. Sadly, in the future. He would hurt her and the factions once more.


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2015)

_*When The God's Laugh*_

Opening and Closing 
Durga​
_Let us be silent, that we may hear the whispers of the gods._​

She placed her hand on her stomach as she watched the tree sway in the wind. The warmth that it provided her, and the comfort of the action of it alone made the woman close her eyes. It’s been so long, and yet at the same time the touch and taste of the world still lingered on her tongue. As if she had sample the world of the living just a second ago. There was nothing that came close to the explosion of the senses that came from interacting with the world.  Not the millions that people would spend on world famous chocolates, nor the most succulent meats.

Nothing could ever come close to the senses that one felt while being alive.​
Even pain was a joy that she missed.​
The pain of living, of struggling, and fighting the unfairness of her birth. The mental, physical, and downright emotional pain that came with living. Durga closed her eyes and let her thoughts roam of a life so long ago, that she even herself couldn’t properly remember. Bits and pieces came together, but it was still an incomplete puzzle of a time she had long escape from. Though as she rubbed her flat stomach, a sensation overcame her, almost as if her whole mouth was flooded with salvia. As if someone placed a roast in front of her and she was starving for months. 

Durga closed her eyes as she let herself just feel for a moment, the want to collapse her jaws around some nice flesh, to feel the juices flood her mouth once more, was something that she couldn’t forget. The want to eat, to fill herself up until there was nothing left, but to eat some more, and more. It tore through her, and in truth was the only thing she really felt had her connected to the world long forgotten. 

Her hunger….
Her desires….​_*That desire to feel that pain once again!*_​
Durga ran her fingers across her face as if it was a mask ready to be taken off. How long has it been since she separated herself from that time, but why did it hunt her so? This desire, this foreign thing from a body that she long ago abandoned. 

“Milady….Everything is set into place.” Azrael formed from the water, as he bowed slightly to his master. Durga turned her head over her shoulders, and looked at her servant, “The world is ready for the appearance of you…My master…”

Durga didn’t say anything for a second, though a small smile appeared on her face, as a bright light encapsulated her body, and then broke like glass. Her white hair and red eyes, glistened in her new outfit. The midnight black of her long flowing dress stood out against her almost porcelain pale skin and her bright red eyes. 

​
“It’s been a while hasn’t it Azrael?” Durga asked as she walked towards him, “Since humans foolishly tried to reach their hands out to god.”

_“….It has been…”_​
Durga placed her a finger on her lips, “Humans don’t learn unless it involves pain, but even the pain becomes something of a cherished feeling to them, doesn’t it?”

“Everything is in place for my grand arrival, but I wonder what will cross their minds when they found out they summon a demon rather than a god.”
​
She chuckled to herself.​
"I can't wait to see their faces when they understand the god they want to touch so much, is actually a demon~"


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2015)

The God's Laughter
Opening and Closing 
Zenas Emiya
​
Kiritsugu never had a family, he was born in the hired hand business, and he knew one day that it would be the end of him. However, even as he thought that he had some times allowed himself to forget about his troubles, and focus one the person that was always next to him. He patted her short white hair that was cupped to her face, and when her bright golden eyes looked up at him and her lips formed a slight smile. He realized that the world was absolutely cruel to him. 

?Good morning Zenas?.? He simply said, the name a bit foreign to him, but still it was for her and that was all that mattered. Zenas Emiya, his child that he never once met until a couple of nights ago. A woman in her own right, and someone that he shared a close bond with. ?How do you feel??

Zenas lifted up from the bed before flexing her fingers and arms, ??The same, I don?t know how to feel, it?s my body, but at the same time isn?t.?

Kiritsugu nodded, ?It will take another week or two, before you?ll be able to properly build up chakra, so on field missions for a while.?

Zenas nodded for a second though she looked at him, and he knew that she already knew what was going on.

?You are leaving for a mission??

There it was?.​
?Yeah?I got on a lead on something, and I want to follow it.? He leaned over to Zenas and kissed her forehead, before standing up, ?I should be back in a couple of days, if anything happens I?ve set up something so I can get in contact with you.?

Zenas didn?t say anything for a minute, but she looked down and then back up at him.

?Are you sure, there is nothing I can do, I can probably be of some assistance.? Zenas tried to argue, but he shook his head.

?After you held up, maybe you?ll come on the next mission, but at this point I don?t even want to see you pick up a gun.? Emiya explained as he put on his jacket, ?You still have a lot of things you need to get used to.?

He turned to her, ?So rest up, and I?ll be back before you know it.?

Zenas smiled for a second before nodding her head seriously, ?I understand??

There was a lot of things he had to get use to now as well. He was expecting a more personality change from Zenas, but she still the same bright girl that he had met when they were on the island. Though there was something underneath that he knew was lurking, and he didn?t know how to point that out. Behind that smile, behind that face, there was a lot of things he had to get used to, and that was how into the job she became.

Kiritsugu nodded before looking behind him and grabbing a suitcase.

_?You will come home.?_​
Emiya looked behind him and saw those eyes that became serious, and he smiled weakly. Though her tone and voice was more like a threat, it was supposed to do the complete opposite. Kiritsugu nodded and looked over his shoulders.

?I will come home.?​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jan 31, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
B-Rank: Quest For The Heart Shard
New World II​
Hatori tensed feeling her flesh against his sent shivers down his spine, how long had it been since he felt flesh. He remained silent as if in a trance as she got to her feet before giving a beaming smile, she had changed and for the better. He could sense it from a mere touch, the grip of her hand it radiated with so much more confidence, so much more independence and hope for the future. She and people like her made everything he would soon come to endure worth it.

Her words reached out to him, his smile widened giving his response "If you ever meet a shinobi with clean clothes, they are hidin' something and shouldn't be trusted." As Yuuko reached out stealing April from his shoulder he gagged uncomfortably. A sqwark leaving April's beak, pulled into Yuuko's hug, for a moment Hatori's hand twitched as if to reach for his sword but quickly stopped himself, she was a friend...

His now pale eyes watched her closely, the thought that people missed him... the thought that that Aya and Bento... It made him all the more uncomfortable she claimed she would drag him home which brought back that same old smile. "Yuuko... you are amazing."He said simply catching his breath now that April was freed from her binds taking a comfort perch upon the arm of Yuuko, doing her best not to dig her talons into the girls flesh too much. There was after all a reason Hatori still wore that shoulder pad, wasn't merely just armor but also a means of protecting himself from the owl he adored.

"What do you mean... it's not safe?"He asked looking on clueless, he only just arrived back to this world and honestly hadn't taken the time to update himself as to the state of things. "But... I was actually heading back to Kumogakure."

_I believe she is just trying to persuade me to come back... I doubt she means what she says. Even so... she might be our ticket in if what she says isn't quite true._He thought to himself watching and listening to what she had to say, while much of his form was concealed beneath a green cloak the fabric had been torn in numerous places revealing damage and fractures in the armor he had once worn. It was in disrepair and heavily battle worn and this wasn't the result of a single battle but from it looks of it numerous. No two markings were the same.  April herself was in no better condition having suffered some scarring upon her feathers, he appeared to be wearing the cloak not for camouflage but merely as a means to hide what lay beneath and her feathers coated in thick layers of what appeared to be dust and even blood in some places.

April hooted, "Sorry! It's a habit I kinda built up... not a bad one though Yuuko-sama." She appeared to blush at the comment of her cuteness, having a equal effect on Hatori who did his best to hide it.

Then she brought up the topic of a mission and before he could refuse she had already included him, "I rather n-" He stopped finding she had interrupted him once more with another intelligently placed word. He gave a sigh of resentment before his demeanor changed once more giving her the thumbs up, "We could use the money... so why not!" with a grin he continued, "Besides I wanna see how far you have come. How far you have surpassed us."He seemed confident in that regard she would if she hadn't already one day surpass him.


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2015)

The God's Laughter
Opening and Closing 
Zenas Emiya​
He couldn?t tell her, even if he wanted to, but it wasn?t like she wouldn?t be able to handle it. The simple fact that Zyana became Zenas, was the true show on how much she grew in her own right. She had become stronger than anything he could have imagined, she was a completely different woman, but that still didn?t fit easy with Emiya. He had known her for so long, and had taken care of her. The thought of her growing up pained him inside a bit. Since it meant that one day, she will take her first steps away from him, and grow up in the trade.

That he could never stop, but it didn?t harm to think that he didn?t want that to happen. 

Maybe that was the reason that he didn?t tell her what was going on. The simple fact that he had gotten ahold of some information that could had seeped out about her mother and her research. Maybe that was him trying his best to protect her. Though the thought alone caused him to smile almost sarcastically, as if someone told him a bad joke and he just went along with it. 

He wanted to protect her from something she know about?.​That she might have wanted to join him on.​He couldn?t fight her, he couldn?t make her turn away from the life she knew for so long, and he knew that. So until she joined up with him again, until she felt the need to go her own way. He was going to be there for her, he was going to protect her, and try to give her the life that he took away from her. Kiritsugu nodded his head, he will come home and spend time with her. He will take her out on trips, and festivals, he?ll make sure she makes friends. And when the time comes, he?ll past everything down to her. 

Though for right now, he just want to protect her for a moment in time. 

_?Now boarding the train to Sunset Ave, please all those who are docking should get on board.?_​
That was his train, and as soon as he got up. He saw his prey, standing around 5?11, 180 cm, he had pasty salt and pepper hair, and his back arched ever so slightly. That man was the one that was paying Zyana?s mom to make the drugs, and that was how they could move around without much care for money. Today, he was carrying a package of newly formed drugs that was supposed to be from the same formula as her mothers. Not only did that mean that something like Spoon Island could happen, but it also meant, that someone wants it to happen.

And to be a person Zenas could look up to, he had to stop that from happening!

At all cost, he?ll protect Zenas and the small happiness she had.​
Because that was his duty as her guardian!​Kiritsugu got in the train line, as he watched the gangly man, there was no way that he would let this man escape his sites alive!

Kiritsugu caught himself, was he really? He smiled weakly, she meant so much to him, and there was so much that he wanted to do for her. Though he couldn?t believe almost a year ago, he would have left her for dead on that island. She latched on to him almost as if he was the only person alive, and she was effecting him in all the wrong ways. He wanted to go home, he wanted to protect the world to make this a better place for her, and he wanted to see her grow.

He didn?t want to die so easily?.​
He really just wanted to go home a bit later?​
So Zenas wait a bit patiently for his return, after this, he found a nice restaurant they could go to where they could celebrate.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 1, 2015)

Kukiko Yukimaru
Ice of a Phenox II​
Heading out she turned her head to where the bird had once lay, now all that remained were shard fragments of ice that appeared random to anyone but a member of her clan. The crystals intersected and weaved into one another forming a cone before a vein like substance grew down into the earth generating a omnious blue glow that radiated up from below the surface of the water. She may never be reborn, may never rise again but at least her form had been eternally marked within the earth... Hopefully she will never find herself returning.

Awaiting her arrival was the Metsuke arms folded leaning upon a tree directly opposite the mouth of the cave his eyes fixated upon it, and her. "Find anything?"He asked semi-cautiously. She looked into his green eyes, could she lie to him and get away with it? As far as she knew he still worked for someone within the winter court, it could of been Yuki or worst still her superiors.

"A Phoenix, she attacked me so I killed her."She spoke in monotone catching him off guard for a moment before he relaxed, "Nothing else then... Just a phoenix?"He pried watching her closely undoubtedly attempting to discern her lies. The trust they had built up over the last few years had been thrown aside as both now stood on opposite sides, was she too rebellious. Maybe she could come out with it, at least then she could get on with life without a worry.

"Nothing else, she was wounded which makes me question as to why. Presumably you know, the same as my father and Yuki?"

"Why is that important? What's important is the deed is done, we should get back to Kirigakure."

"It is important, why wouldn't it be. If dad sent me to kill one of our own kind?"

"Own kind? You forget yourself, we're just subjects. My trade is secrets and I do not give them freely."

"Sorry."She responded becoming uncomfortable at the thought of returning home, with egg in tow hidden within her belongings. She wouldn't be able to keep it hidden for very long, and what if it hatches? What then? How does one care for a mythological bird that was more likely to kill her should it ever discover whom slayed it's mother... that was a point who was the father?

.. It wasn't worth thinking about, at least not yet. Right now she just had to play along maybe then she would learn of it's origins.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 1, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Prelude to the Trial

_______________________________________​
Yukino's eyes narrowed, sushi pausing just at the lip of her mouth. She didn't bother to hide her distaste of the Houki clan's family trials, but neither did she quip back with a comment as she usually would have done. Although she wasn't a member of one, the girl recognised that clan traditions - especially ones belonging to an ancient one - were a delicate thing. Delicate things which needed to be approached with no small amount of tact. Gently setting the salmon rue sushi back onto her plate, she gave a sigh. "... so it's begun again," was said softly. 

Ren slowly inclined on his wooden seat, gave a sullen nod of the head, then picked up the china again. He took another gracious sip of the green tea, then looked back at Yukino, a small glimmer of irritation in his eyes. "Sooner than I anticipated. I was off by a few months," he clicked his tongue then, reluctantly, added, "that's why I need your help."

The girl raised her eyebrow curiously. "And why not ask any of the others?" she inquired. The kunoichi already knew the answer to the question, of course; she just wanted to get the other boy talking so that she could finally have the opportunity to help herself to the sushi. And help herself to the sushi she did.

"Izumi and Nadia are away on a mission on the day, as is Saruto. And Taneda has his own clan matters to deal with," he replied with a shrug.

There was a pause of silence after his reply, as Yukino brought the conversation to a halt in favour of nonchalantly wiping away a few specks of rice from her mouth with a napkin. Another sigh. "That makes sense. And how do you propose that I help you in your endeavor? Your trials prohibits bringing third party members into wherever it is you host it," she pointed out.

"Your lanterns are ranked higher than mine, aren't they?" Ren suddenly asked, ignoring her question.

"Yes," came the curt answer.

"Lanterns ranked higher than three have the ability to jam chakra sensing. If you can give me yours..."

"Impossible," Yukino cut him off. "You can't control my lanterns unless we rewired them completely to respond to your chakra, and that would take longer than the amount of time you have to prepare."

This prompted a smirk from the Houki. "Who said that _I_ was the one doing the controlling?" Finishing his tea, Ren set down the china piece then reached down below the desk and produced a moderately sized leather brief case with gold clips. Yukino blinked and looked on unimpressed at first, then noticed - between the metal clips - was the logo for the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department. This wasn't a normal case. Her eyes widened, just a fraction, and Ren's smirk widened, just a fraction. 

"Meet Hitoku, the multi-purpose storage unit."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 1, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery: Eliminating Past Mistakes_​
His feet drove him upon the midnight soil. His movements where quick, fearless. His moment have shone before him, a beacon of hope. The illumination of the moon were all that lit up the area. The shadow became his ally, and the lighting his enemy. Standing upon the roof, his eyes witnessed the target he had been tailing for a counting of ten minutes. His feet were swift, silent. A few nights back, upon returning he was found with dire news. One that regarded an ordeal personal to Rosuto himself. The limelight shone upon his essence and the moment to strike seemed perfect. The information gather was so precious that Rosuto had devised a plan moment before the mission had already commenced. A young woman, coated with leather while pacing towards her home with sighted peace. Rosuto's shadow veil itself nice upon dark. She soon entered an apartment, waltzing towards the elevator while simultaneously, Rosuto sneaked through the ventilation. His body, dragging itself through the narrow corridors soon began to travel through the floor. Directing himself to the elevator shaft, where it was still ascending towards his location. Removing the lid, Rosuto quickly landed on the center. The weight rocking the elevator. 

The woman pressed her hand upon her chest, wondering if the elevator was malfunctioning. Her heart pounding ecstatically, her breathing becoming heavy. Her finger pressing the button that commanded the machine to continue it's work, at first it declined the offer, but soon after it began to function once more. Rosuto, hearing the sound of the frantic nurse panting, followed by a sigh soon became aware of a fear. It seemed that her action spoke magnitudes about closed spaces. He took note, soon the elevator was brought to a halt and the door could be heard sliding open. Upon such sound, Rosuto opened the elevators roof door and landed, hiding upon the edge of the wall. The doors began to close, but his hands were maneuvering upon the buttons. With his knife and opposite hand he jammed the cables and allowed the electrical surge which allowed the system to operate. The door halted, and her eyes wavered slightly. Her curiosity began to escalate, her eyes wavered from the door to her room. Her movements began to lead her once more towards the elevator. 

Her hand reached her purse, pulling a weapon... A gun. She began to lead herself with causing. Extending her hand, pointing the barrel towards the distance her feet followed a skilled pattern. With detailed movements she reached the elevator, turning, her finger on the trigger and... nothing. She turned opposite to her side and witnessed nothing had been there. Looking up, the door to the elevator's ceiling had been unchanging too. Her eyes turned and twisted to the side and witnessed the operator was tampered with her eyes jolted as the door soon slid close in a major slam, he hands trying to pry open the steel wedge doors, her breath began to pant frantically. Her nails trying to claw through the center gap of the doors, finding a method to quickly, but efficiently open the doors, but soon the elevator began to rack back and forward, juggling up and down. Rosuto Ivery at the top, grabbing the wire and stomping on the ceiling. Her shouts began to accumulate within her small cage. Her body loosed and her strength depleted. 

Her hands reached her ears, the sounds merely fulled her fear further. The entrapment of the elevator, the sounds of creaking metal. Her mind began to play games, her eyes began to see what was not there. Upon the dimly lighted elevator. Rosuto was utilizing her fear, her claustrophobia against her. Her chest began to tighten, her lungs could not process air properly, her nerves made her flesh quiver in intensity. Her eyes jolted open as her cries began to assimilate the silence. Tears ran down her eyes, drenching the charcoal liner and smudging her features. 

"Tell where he is!" 

Rosuto commanded with noted anger exuding his voice. No sympathy escaped his lips as his feet continued to pound the roof of the elevator. Unafraid of the consequences. He had already managed to plan several steps ahead. To contain his enemy, it was merely an effort of making her curious. 

_*"S-s-s-s-s-s-stop! Please! I-i-i-i-it' going to fall!" *_

Rosuto ignored her pleas and continued, shaking the wire this time, the elevator tumbled into a small fall. Her screams grew, the guards of the apartment began to hear the wails and become curious, their movements soon directed them to the elevator. 

"I said tell me! Or I'll drop this machine with you on it!" 

_*"I-I don't know what you're talking about!" *_

"Liar!"

Rosuto opened the lid, and dropped, with all the force placed on his fall. The elevator continued to tumble wildly. His hands grabbed her by the collar and collided her against the elevator wall. The trembling could be felt on his side, her breath was failing and the hit began to assume more fear upon her. The violence was getting her and now her breathing was placed on a larger strain. Her back grew in pain, her eyes exuding the tears. 

"I know you name is Tatsumi, Miko. I know you're a first-class, well renowned doctor that's spend the last 10 years of her life reaching animal DNA and working secretly on under the influence of an organization that been lucrative to your research." Another slam upon the wall, this time turning opposite towards the sliding doors. "I know for a fact that you've been feeding potentially dangerous information to a source, a secular source, for DNA bio-genetics of human experimentation. Something that's been the dark since the war a hundred and fifty years ago!" Kicking the wall several times he managed to gap them apart throwing the woman across the room, landing inches away from her apartment door. Picking up her gun, Rosuto did not hesitate to shoot her leg, successfully impaling her with a bullet she purchased for an enemy. Her screams intensified, the burning of the barrel could be seen through the smoke it released. 

He walked rapidly towards her location, her hands dragging themselves in desperation towards her only safe heaven, her room. However, between the shock of the entrapment of the elevator, the strike against her back and the shot to her foot, she was now reduced to mere squabble. Rosuto reduced their distance and pointed the barrel on her head. His eye exuding the darkness which lead his here. The hatred of a madman awaiting to hunt his prey. But that resentment was not entirely directed towards her, no, they held deeper root. But she was intertwined with such. 

"Where's Mao!?" 

_*"I-I don't know."*_

He cocked the gun, pulling on the revolver's hammer. Ready to shoot the next bullet. Aimed between her eyes, which would penetrate her skull and travel through her brain. With the speed and intensity of such it would exit the other side, killing her almost instantly, but enough time of life to become aware of what was occurring, the process was quick, but if aimed correctly, Rosuto could leave her in a vegetable state. Her eyes widen even further.

_*"I really don't know! A man, by the name of Tomoya picks up the papers I leave at the office at 3 AM sharp! He and I met on occasions when his boss as special commands, but other than that I don't know his location!"*_ 

"Is that so?" 

_*"Y-yes! All I know is the man takes them to a underground facility in the eastern side of the city! So please... let me live..."*_

Like a the sea before a storm, Rosuto's posture eased, along with the woman's nerves and screams. But without an ounce of hesitation the bullet fired and her head became impaled. The blood stained the carpet as he threw aside his temporary weapon of choice. Turning, the sound of men trying to call the elevator began to reach him. Soon, they started to repel against the wall, and enter the window. Four men started to view the situation and paced towards the body. But only a corpse laid in the midst. The commander soon reached her, placing his fingers on her neck, no pulse was given. Looking to the side, the door to the now dead doctor had been opened. A window on the far side was open. The men began to rush to its location to be met with a tag, which exploded upon close proximity.    

In the distance, Rosuto viewed the flame rise in intensity as the people became more concern about the immediate threat that on tailing him. This distraction would work wonders for his escape from this area. Tuning his mental link, he inquired his summon, Hanekawa, whom was at the far side where around several meters away from the office of the now deceased doctor. 

"You hear that. He'll be arriving soon. Be sure to tail him long enough to expose his location." 

Hanekawa drew energy from her pores, as she awaited her target with noted glee. 

"Roger that, Boss."


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2015)

The God's Laughter
Opening and Closing 
Zenas Emiya​
Zenas stretched her bones until she heard a nice firm crack. The sensation filled the young woman with such ease as she jumped from the bed and brushed down her hair. She looked outside of their apartment window, and saw that the sky got a bit brighter. Even without the clock ticking away, she knew it was the afternoon. Zenas scratched at her hair as she pulled down the blinds, and got ready to do something productive with her time. 

?Good morning Judge.? She told the gun that laid out in the open. She stroked the cold metal as she walked into the bathroom. The cold tile floor caused her to shiver a bit, but she smiled at the sensation. As she walked over to the mirror, she felt lighter than she ever felt before. Almost as if she was walking cloud nine, and there was nothing anyone could do that could ruin that ruin it for her.  It felt as though nothing could hurt her at this point, but she knew that the world wasn?t going to have it.

She was a hired hand, and she should be ready for everything.​
Even if it was her own death, she was going to have to be mature about it, and accept it. The life of a hired hand was a short one and she didn?t mind. As long as she had did her job with no regrets, there was nothing else out there for her except the care that she received from Kiritsugu. Zenas turned on the cold water and splashed some on her face, there was still time she had last to heal from the surgery, and because of that she doubt that Kiritsugu would allow her on that mission. 

He was becoming so over protective of her as of recently, even she could note the change in her teachers behavior.  It wasn?t bad, but she wished he allowed her to go out more, but a hired hand isn?t nothing unless they are in their peak form. 

And she had to be to get at the same level of Kiritsugu is?.

It was only right since she had his last name?.​
_*Zenas Emiya*_​
The adoptive child of Emiya Kiritsugu, and his only child. The name in itself carried a lot of things behind it, responsibility, thoughtlessness, and many other feelings and emotions that she didn?t understand. Though for the past couple of nights, she learned a lot about her teacher. The reason why he does the things he do, and the reason why he took her in. All his thoughts came pouring out when she was born into the world, and she cherished each second.  So just like her teacher and the name he carries, she was going to become just like him, and become the greatest hired hand of all time. 

In order to protect the world around them?.

She will kill anyone that gets in the way of that goal?.​
As long as she had that goal, that aspiration to become like her teacher, she had to realize and face the consequences in front of her.  That she will never have a normal life, and she would never have a restful night. Though Zenas smiled at herself in the mirror, she had long conformed to that idea, when she was Zyana. She was ready to do anything to protect the world. 

_?Zenas? Zenas?.?_​
The sound of the walkie talkie caused Zenas to get look over her shoulders?.

_*Anything?.*_​
She would do anything to protect her goal and stand beside her teacher, all the consequences that came with it, she was ready for them.


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2015)

The God's Laughter
Opening and Closing 
Zenas Emiya​
Life was unfair, there are many things that come into play when someone was born. Health, social status, money, and looks. There was no such thing as an equal roll of the dice, but people like to pretend there was. Some people loved to believe that everyone was created equally, and all lives were equal, but it was nothing like that. And so when the dice rolled, for Kiritsugu, he knew that his luck had ran out. Blood pooled underneath him, as he sat down at a chair, the sound of scratching and groaning made him smile pathetically. 

_*It was a last resort tactic. *_​
As soon as Kiritsugu killed him, his target had another plan, and it was basically use his body as a smoke bomb. And as soon as he thought the job was done, a couple of minutes later, smoke escaped his targets body and filled up the room. Turning every passenger into brain dead zombies, just like on Spoon Island. Kiritsugu gritted his teeth as he looked at his wound, the train had still a few more hours to arrive at the station, but that left another problem. If he tried to escape, he would leave the train running, and the newly formed experiments would get out. Not only that with the wounds on his side from fighting to get to the front, he wasn?t going to move anytime soon.

_?Kiritsugu?.?​_
Her voice jolted him out of his thoughts, and without even realizing he had his eyes closed, he opened them and look at the radio.

_?You are foolish??​_
That was the only thing she said, and that caused him to smile. He could tell what she was doing, but at the same time, what she didn?t want to do.

_?Status report??_​
Kiritsugu leaned up and grabbed the radio?

?We have about 6 hours before coming up to the next station. Currently, incapacitated, broken rib, and the rest of the train has been effected with the same thing as Spoon Island.?

_??.?_​
She didn?t answer?.

?Zenas?.? Kiritsugu called out to her

??.I?m on my way?.I have a plan.?​
Kiritsugu smiled weakly?.

?I?m proud of you, very proud of you.? Kiritsugu smiled as he leaned back against his chair, the sound of scrapping against the door seemed so far behind. ?How about afterwards, we go to a festival? We missed the Phoenix Festival, but I know we can catch the Winter Festival?.?

?Do you even like the cold Zenas??​
He heard her snicker over the radio and it caused him to smile a bit. 

_?I never really seen snow.? _She answered,_ ?Thought I would love to see it with you?.?_


----------



## Chronos (Feb 1, 2015)

_Hanekawa Tsubasa: Eliminating Past Mistakes_​
Ending their very short briefing of the current situation, Hanekawa Tsubasa stood upon a forty stories high building. A hospital to be in fact, while her eyes, glinted at the target that walked passed several corner to get to this location. Gowned in dark, a ties and trench coat, he slid a key into the back door which opened a secret elevator. Placing a key card into a device that began to operate the elevator itself, closing the door it began to ascend. Hanekawa, leaping off the ceiling, rushing on all fours like a tiger on the wall, her fete gracefully landed upon earth, rocketing towards the entrance before closing, she was several feet under the elevator. Her smile crossed her lip, as sly as ever. The soles of her hands and feet met the walls, crawling towards the highest point, the elevator was soon brought to a stop. Opening a secret compartment which led directly to the doctors office. The man, obviously aware of what he was doing immediately walked towards the third portrait after turning to the right before the initial doorway. 

Placing his hands upon such he removed it with care and placed it upon the floor, his hand searching the contents of the wall before hitting a certain pressure point. One of which opens a lock and began to slide open the wall before him, with a slow push a vault had been exposed. And in the eerie dark, Hanekawa stood above the target. He creeping of her lip turning into a exposed grin. The man unaware of her presence. As he began to turn the wheel, the sound of gears unlocking could be registered. Upon several turn the door exposed files which had been signed by the doctor herself. Upon opening the contents, Hanekawa could glance the names which were inscribed upon the paper. 

Motonashi had been among the information. Hanekawa was pleased, witnessing the man soon return to the elevator. He pressed the button and continued down to the first floor. Hanekawa, dropped and opened the safe the same manner the man did. 

"Aha. I got the code right." From within, she took the remaining folders and papers and stashed them on a backpack she had been wearing. On the window, leading towards the right-side of the building she threw the bag, which a man soon captured. One of Rosuto's assistants from the organization. Soon he departed among the shadows and continued to their HQ. Hanekawa continued her pursuit.  

The clocked individual had already mounted a vehicle towards the distance. Her mind at ease at another retrieval that went swimmingly. The radio, tuning the news began to station an incident on the far side of the city. Paying attention to what the announcer spoke, his mind began to process. The location... The home. The room. It was all the place where the doctor resided on. He winced and his teeth began to grit. His suspicions grew and he told the cab driver to speed up. 

Unaware, Hanekawa sat on the top of the vehicle, her fangs exposed as the cab's speed increased. The money which the man used was considerable, so the taxi driver did not question a single command. Within moments the man reached the destination. Exiting the car with haste, he felt a odd sensation glare at him. A chill in his spine crawled slowly, gripping his sense of danger. Pulling out a gun and pointing it at the cab. Nothing. 

It was empty. 


_*"Damn it! I'm starting to become delusional." *_

Hanekawa was standing on a nearby lighting-pole. Her feet followed the target towards and alley. The man placed the box at his side, while his hand begun to pull a set of pliers. Working on a small conduit, his finger sliced a few metallic bars, exposing a small crack, where he took some lock pick and began to pattern the movements of his fingers. Soon, the wall began to slid open, his eyes turned left and right, before entering the premise and locking from the inside. A sigh escaped him, before turning and meeting the fangs of the feline disaster. Her teeth jammed themselves into his flesh, swallowing his energy directly, the man's power and vitality reduced themselves exponentially. Before dropping to the floor. Unable to move due to lack of strength. Soon, his heart failed him and the pulse stopped entirely. 

"Thanks for the meal. Now, to venture forwards towards the abyss."


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2015)

The God's Laughter
Opening and Closing 
Zenas Emiya​

Zenas gripped the stirring wheel of the truck, she didn?t know how long she was driving, but she knew she was spending. The dust trail she left behind as she ran through the desert of Suna was a sign of that. Next to her was a radio and a small box of Golden Sun cigarettes. Kiritsugu asked for them, so after this they could have a smoke together to calm their nerves. It was his favorite and Zenas didn?t even have to ask what they look like, because she knew all too well the look and smell of the cigarette that her teacher constantly smoked.

_?We should go and visit Spoon Island.?_​
Zenas looked down at the radio, she had been talking to him since she left the house. She didn?t want to leave him alone, not even for a second, she didn?t want to separate from him. Though as she looked down at the radio, she couldn?t help but wonder why he would bring that up now. 

?Why?? She asked it was a simple question, nothing really behind it, but she just wanted to know why he would want to go there.

*?We should pay respect for the dead.?*​
Zenas felt her throat close up, but she closed her eyes and focused on the road ahead. It will be only 30 more minutes until she had to get to where she was going, and that was all that mattered. So if she could pass the time talking about useless things she didn?t mind.

_?Give everyone a proper resting place?.Would you mind going back??_​
?No I doubt mind at all.? She answered before chuckling to herself a bit, ?I still remember how to get to certain places, would you want to go to them??

_?Yes?.I would love that?.?_​
Zenas could see the point of interest, she slowed down the truck and then turned it off. For a minute she closed her eyes and let her body do the rest. Slowly she let the calm overtake her, every second was almost like water was washing over her. This was a joke that she had to still use this stupid jutsu. Almost as she was blindfolding herself before doing what she had to do. As if she had to drown herself over and over again before she could get her mind and her heart at the same point.

_?I?m happy, that you chose to go with Emiya as your last name, to be honest, I was honored.? _Emiya voice could be heard over the radio,_ ?I felt like I had a daughter?.?_

Zenas covered her eyes as she took a sharp intake of breath.​
_?Maybe that was what made me weak?.I wanted to be a dad, can you imagine that? Me a dad??​_
Zenas chocked out a laughter.

?I don?t think that would suit you very much.?​
_?Mm?.? _She could hear him shuffling, _?I don?t seem like a family man do I??_

?No, not at all.? Zenas leaned up as she placed herself on the steering wheel, ?I never took you as a dad.?

_?Now you are hurting me. You can stop now.?_​
Slowly the turning in her stomach stopped and the sweaty palms that she didn?t know she had were dry as they could be. Zenas got out of the car and brought the radio with her. She hoped on the back on the truck and removed the blanket to reveal a rocket launcher.  The huge sleek black weapon had recently came appeared on the black market, and was still very rare to get hands on to. Mostly because, if someone was caught with it, they would be sentence to the longest life sentence known to man. Many didn?t want to try to carry such a huge weapon around. 

_?Zenas?.?​_
Zenas picked up the rocket launcher and placed it on her shoulder, she squared herself to support the recoil of something so huge. 

?I see you?.? Zenas answered as she looked at the incoming train.

?Have I ever told you how proud I was of you?? Emiya asked again

?Yes?.Just a couple of hours ago.?

?Can I say it again??

?As much as you want.?​
Kiritsugu smiled as he leaned against the chair again?

?I?m sorry I couldn?t give you a normal life, I?m sorry I flung you into this, and I?m sorry I couldn?t be a father figure to you.? He begun

?I didn?t want a normal life, when you saved me, I threw that away. I was happy with you, you were my happiness.? Zenas responded, ?My days with you after the island, were the best of my life.?

Kiritsugu laughed as he couldn?t help but to, ?You know how to make a man blush.?

_?I wish I could see it?.?_​
Kiritsugu saw a black figure in the distance, and he closed his eyes.
?I?m glad I?ve got to see you grow up Zyana?.? Emiya chuckled, ?I?m happy I?ve met you and I?m happy that I saw you become Zenas. You hold so much potential that I know that you?ll do well on your own.?

?Be strong Zenas?..?

?I will always love you?..?​
?I will always love you too?.?​
Zenas pulled the trigger?..

?Goodbye Emiya Kiritsugu?.?





*BOOM!*​


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2015)

The God's Laughter
Opening and Closing 
Zenas Emiya​
She couldn?t let that happen. She couldn?t let him live. There was no way that she could have saved him, without releasing what was in there. Right about now she saved over 10,000 people, at the cost of a couple in that train. A couple that included her teacher, the man that took care of her, saved her from the island, and sheltered her. The man that taught her and raised her, the man who gave her the life she had at this point. She did what she had to, because it was right, it was the only thing that she could have done. 

It was the only way?..

_So why?_​_Why?.?_​
Zenas vision began to cloud as something warm and wet began to run down her face. Her heart began to twist and misshapen inside of her whole body. As each second it was getting harder and harder to see. As each breath was almost like taking in a mouth full of needles. She couldn?t breathe, she couldn?t see, and everything was in pain, and yet she didn?t understand why? She did the right thing! She did the right thing!!

_*SO WHY?!
WHY?!*_



*?AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH? *​


_*WHY DID EVERYTHING HURT?!​*_
Zenas knees gave out as she collapsed on the ground. The pain was ripping through her like a tornado filled with glass! Though nothing was wrong! She didn?t get hurt! She was completely uninjured! Though her heart was in so much pain, and everything! Everything was shattering around her like glass. Zenas grabbed her chest in a futile attempt to hold it together! Please, she wanted to stop! She wanted everything to stop! 

Almost like if the gods took pity on her pathetic form. Her cries and her screams, the curled up piece of meat she became. They allowed her to realize why it hurt. Why the pain ripped through her, and when that happened, she looked up at the sky. Tears staining her cheek but didn?t cease the running?.

?Are you proud of me?? Zenas asked her voice cracked, ?I did it?..?

?I did it?.I did it....??​
*?SO PLEASE! DEAR GOD! SAY YOU ARE PROUD OF ME!!?*​
*?I KILLED HIM! YOU SAW THAT RIGHT?! I DID IT! I DIDN?T HESITATE!? *Zenas let her body slump over as she grabbed at the ground, ?I didn?t hesitate?.I didn?t?..I saved people?.?



_?I am a hero?.?_​
So please someone congratulate her, tell her that she did a good job, and that she did well! She wanted someone to just be there with her. Although no one could ever be there for her, and she knew that. Zenas always knew that, she lifted up her head and saw the wreckage of the train. The life of hired hand was short and it was filled with pain and lost. It was the life she had chosen to live when she took upon the name of Zenas Emiya. 

?I am a hero?.? Zenas told herself once more, ??.I?m a hero?.?





_?Sakura?.?_​

_The Gods Laughed: Arc End​_


----------



## Chronos (Feb 1, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery: Eliminating Past Mistakes_​
"Seems that this little man lead was in a hall full of dark." 

"Be careful. If anything don't be too afraid to retreat." 

"Roger that, Rosuto."

Her tone as playfully seductive as ever had been ignored, now to assume a second phase. At a juncture like this too many circumstances occurring at once would be ideal. Rosuto's feet rushed him to the center, where the man whom was gathering the files of the doctor began to make his way towards his boss. Rosuto met at their designated location, around twelve masked men awaited, with the final one arriving with Hanekawa's bag. 

_*"Sir, I got the items from Hanekawa."*_

"Good. Now, is everyone clear on the plan?" 

All saluted in rapid conjunction. All seemed to be well briefed and assorted in the matter. Opening, the bag, Rosuto slipped three papers in each folder and began to spread them to each team of six. Each paper held incriminating forgeries which implied that a very dangerous gang was working with the doctor, while the others held handwriting specifying details about plans which when successful retrieving such files. It gave the impression that one worked directly with the doctor, while the other stole the files. One team spread to the right, and the other to the left. The carrier stood with Rosuto and exposed his face.

"Now just like I taught you." 

The ally nodded and began to forge his hands into signs, with quickness he face began to form into another, molding into place and turning soon reflecting Rosuto's mien to perfection. Rosuto placed a gas mask and nodded. He was pleased with the results. Now, he needed to await. The first team, with quickness, began to spread on a V formation. The center held the goods while the other followed behind in a pattern. Reaching a small storage building, they began to sneak and join the shadows. Their movements were sly, demonstrating a force of a single unit working perfectly in sync, guards which stood outside armed and wary completely failed to acknowledge ther existence. Placing evidence of entry however, they broke the locks of a few doors with strong kick and bent pipes. The sound began to attract attention, but leading towards the far side, they managed to place the folder within their rack of stuff. Soon, placing explosives, they rushed outside the proximity. The other team awaited their conclusion with patience. The teams were relentless and precise, just as Rosuto taught them to be. 

Two years of training, their cunning and respect for their leader has accumulated. They followed his vision with pride, and they would follow to worlds end and back for their leader. Landing on their designated location, a spark rob was lighten on the commanding shinobi's hand. Waving it, the teams acknowledged their success. The other six preformed signs and the explosions began to lit on the building. The gang however took minor casualties. But upon realizing the evidence placed behind by Rosuto's men, they assumed that a rival gang was the caused, without much hesitation they took up arms and began to head towards the rival gangs hideout. With speed and anger driving their feet, chaos would ensue and the forces that were investigating the building would have to get involved. 

Rosuto hearing the explosives, was now turning back to his carrier. 

"Alright, you know how this goes. Wait a bit before executing an assault, be sure the forces are pressed and that they are dwindled before entering to an aid. Be sure to time it correctly, we need the forces on our side. A midst the chaos slip the remaining folders in, we're be killing two birds with one stone." 

He nodded. Their teams needed this sort of reputation, and as saviors and his face in the midst they would ward off any and all incrimination concerning this assault from them. Rosuto turned and exited the premise while the carrier that now managed to successfully manipulate his face had went to gather with the team. The gangs soon caught themselves in a strife, their bodies engaging in a massive brawl. As commanded the carrier ordered two of each team to head in and place the illegitimate evidence. While the forces arrived to place a stop to it, the two gangs huddled together and began to assault a greater thread. With such careful planning the team was awed at Rosuto's perceptive skills. They awaited until they fight turned hectic, before leaping and aiding the forces. Gaining status while the fake Rosuto lead the charge. 

Rosuto, on the other hand, stayed among the shadows. Contacting Hanekawa once more. She responded with.

"You better hurry then, Rosuto. The ride is going to leave soon."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 2, 2015)

Hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Falls Have Eyes​
Kisei​
_
As the undermanned squad continued through the dilapidated ghost town, they slowly came to notice the increasing number of threads scattered this-way-and-that between buildings, walls, alley-ways and streets. At first they did not pay any mind, simply either trampling over any that were ankle-level and swatting away any that were higher up. However, they quickly came to realize that these lines were too taut and clean to be old. 

Although it was entirely possible that a number of spiders had just recently infested the empty village...There were no webs, or spiders to speak of. Yet, despite the distinct lack of the arachnid residents, the group couldn't shake the feeling that they were being watched closely -  only occasionally catching an extremely brief glimpse of several, small shining eyes peeking out at them from a dark corner or a shadow-shrouded part of, what used to be, a window or doorway.

The closer they got to their destination, the more prominent the threads were..._

*... ... ...*

"*.........*" _Out of instinct, from a "childhood" long since passed, a gigantic wolf spider waves about its pedipalps in an attempt of communication with its human partner._

"...Only three? That is rather disappointing."; "*...*"; "No, you can not _eat_ them. I told you to find a deer or something similarly sized before we had left this morning. That aside, it is likely that these three are the other members of our...'squad'."; "*.........*"; "...Fine. If it turns out that they are aiding the 'enemy', you may eat them."; "*.........*"; "I would not see why you would not be allowed to eat at least _one_ of our targets."; "*...*"; "Simple. We wait for them to get here."; "*...*"; "Yes, I know that you are hungry. You had made that *abundantly* clear."
​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 2, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*B-Rank: Quest For The Heart Shard*

_Home Is Where The Owl Is III_

Keeping an ear for what Hatori was saying, Yuuko kept trying to find a way to enter the ruins and was having an incredibly hard time at it. She had already pushed every single rock, walked around the building to check for secret entrances or windows but, so far, nothing. It was strange that it was so small though. The jungle grew so dense around the back that she couldn?t access it without damaging it badly and Yuuko wasn?t about to do that. Other animals lived in these places, she couldn?t rob them of their homes.

Slightly frustrated, she turned back to show tongue at Hatori, letting April fly back to her master?s shoulder. ?It?s really not that bad,? she admitted. ?We?re not under war or anything?yet,? the girl added with a laugh before grinning widely. ?It?s great to know you were already planning to come back. Don?t forget to report to the Raikage-sama when we go back to the village, you?ll probably be required to do so after I report the results of our mission?which will be horrendously negative if I can?t find a way to get in!? With the force of her angry words behind her actions, the genin turned back to the old wreck of a building and kicked a stone in its direction, hitting the large white door and?opening it.

?When it works, you don?t question it?? she mused quietly before heading inside. 

The inside was a lot worse than the exterior. Though the building, from the outside was in pretty good conditions, the interior was completely destroyed. As both shinobi walked, they had to be careful with the vines that had taken control of the large room. Yuuko couldn?t be sure but it looked like it had been a temple. It seemed to have an altar though nothing was left on it to prove her theory except the walls themselves and bits and pieces of rotten old wood. ?It probably had a lot more stuff, it must?ve been taken by thieves throughout time?it should have a secret entrance somewhere though, no way such a precious gem would be left in a room as open as this one,? she remarked like a true detective, completely suppressing the fact she had a decent amount of trouble just getting inside said room.

?Let?s start pushing stuff. There?s always a room that opens when people push stuff on movies??

Much to her disappointment, no secret door opened after pushing various stones around but with the help of Hatori they were able to find some loose floor tills that came out easily with a few kicks, revealing a stone stairway leading to a dark tunnel. Getting her flashlight and pointing down with it, Yuuko was first to start going down, carefully measuring each step to make sure the stones could withstand her full weight. 

They walked down in silence for a long time, before she knew it when Yuuko looked back, the passage was no longer in sight and they had only the stairs and the narrow walls for company. ?Wonder where we?re being lead to?? she whispered because when one is in the dark, one must whisper. ?Where have you been these past couple of years Hatori-senpai? Have you been living like a ro-!!? She was about to ask before one of the stone steps gave in under her foot and she almost felt forward into the endless darkness if it wasn?t for her team mate who grabbed her by the arm. Sighing with some relief because falling like that really wouldn?t be a nice experience, she straightened herself. ?Thanks!?​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 2, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*

_Ninjutsu_

“You ready?”

Nodding, Yuuko gulped but got into position for the start of another training session between her and Tora.

Lately, Tora was pushing her a lot harder each session to the point Yuuko was starting to look like a domestic violence victim. The wounds weren’t that bad but her mentor barely gave any time between practice to heal up so the girl’s skin was beginning to look like some sort of psychedelic weird art done in shades of purple and yellow. Haru was…pissed at the way the copper skinned teacher was pushing her student but Yuuko was actually grateful. If Tora wasn’t forcing her to go past her limits every single second then she didn’t feel like she was growing at all.

Besides, like the jounin liked to tell her, the bruises matched her eyes so it was quite the pretty sight. Except that didn’t mean it wasn’t painful as hell. “Come at me.”

Without waiting to hear it twice, Yuuko flickered forward and jumped, aiming a kick at Tora’s head which was swiftly blocked and counterattacked with a powerful punch. Even though it hurt like hell, the girl made use of the momentum to quickly form the necessary hand seals and shoot a water bullet right in her sensei’s face, mentally high fiving herself when it hit. One measly water technique wasn’t enough to deal with a tiger’s monstrosity though and Yuuko had to quickly jump back if she didn’t want to get hit with her sensei’s fire ball.

“You’re trying to fry your only pupil?” She teased with a grin, running to stand closer to the pond and have access to the water. Creating a whip with the available element, she used her high speed to unleash a series of powerful hits towards the woman who managed to evade the couple first but eventually got a taste of temporary defeat, using the contact to firmly grasp the whip and pull. Having already anticipated Tora’s actions, Yuuko released the technique in order to sprint forward to test her luck with electric gun.

“Heh…aren’t you getting smarter?” The woman mused as the technique hit her full blown, forcing her body to disappear in white smoke. A clone…? “Not enough though,” Yuuko heard behind her before she was hit on the back of the head and kicked to the ground. With just enough dexterity the girl rolled to the side fast enough to evade the brunette’s powerful kick that would have, otherwise, landed directly on her throat. Panting, Yuuko got up and raised her hands.

“The throat? You would’ve killed me!” The girl gasped, taken aback.

“Oh, and exactly how is that my problem?” Tora asked without a hint of worry on her face, grabbing her shades from her tight pouch and putting them on which meant only one thing when they were practicing: lava. Thinking at an impossibly speed, Yuuko looked around her with a small amount of panic in her eyes. She really didn’t want burnt scars but the pond was way too far for her to be able to leap or flicker into it before pure lava was spat in her direction so, rushing through the hand seals, she formed a water prison around herself just as her sensei let the flowing red stuff fly her way turning into rock as soon as it hit Yuuko’s water and heating the water to temperatures the girl couldn’t possibly handle, forcing her to flicker out of it if she didn’t want to be cooked.

“Time out!” She requested, falling down to the ground panting heavily. “Heavens Tora, you know I can’t deal with lava yet.”

“Oh? And what do you think will happen if you face a strong enemy who has the release?” Her mentor asked standing above her, nudging the girl with her foot. “Get that ass up, that was barely the beginning.”

Taking one last second to breathe, Yuuko obeyed and lifted herself with black lightning flowing through her fingers, ready to be used on Tora.​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 2, 2015)

_Hanekawa Tsubasa: Eliminating Past Mistakes_​
Her feet lead her across the darkened halls, with swift movements  and rapid steps, the gap lengthened considerably from the where the body laid dead. Her eyes, glaring upon the dark, tracing a luminescent blare that followed her speed. The hall seemed endless, but her mind at ease, unafraid, her palms aiding her movements, like the feline she wasn't merely restricted by my human limitations. Upon reaching and impasse, her feet a halted before a dead end. Her lips smeared her radiated smile, pressing her fingers, crossing them across their cherry colored surface, pacing side to side, with the opposite hand, her fingers began to scan the wall, meeting a small compartment, one she immediately shot circuited with her power, the doors slid open, and the two guards became aware, turning, their feet dragged them to withing the hall, where only shadows and dim lighting met them. Hanekawa, dropped behind, extended her hand and snatched the guards key card. Soon leaping back, and sliding the doors shut, pressing the key cards across the machine, and setting it to lock. 

From the opposite side you could hear the knocking and bickering of the two, while Hanekawa merely laughed at the enjoyment of it all. Her body turned and posturing herself once more in the feline, four-legged style, her body propelled upwards towards the ceiling and into the pipe, with the comfort of the shadows once more, her eyes could see the layout and map it out for Rosuto who with the aid of their connection could later analysis and formulate his own method of entry. Unlike before, Rosuto had managed to considerably keep in check his emotions. If he was the child from two years ago, his impulses would've ravaged his small frame, and engulfed him in an anger he could develop. 

"He surely has grown." 

Her words, layered with a noted blithe resonated such words. Witnessing, there was a peculiar room for west from her position, her eyes trained themselves upon it and she began her course. Rapidly, yet silently her movement guided her on top of the room. Loosing her grip, she dropped and began to eye out the inside from a window. There she noted the females locker room. Perfect, her purrs exuded the emotion which birthed from the sensation that opportunity knocked hurriedly at her door, her body flung once more towards the ceiling, where all the shadows resided, removing the lid from the vents she directed herself within the room without alerting anyone, dropping from the vents, into the shower room. The area was silent, faint sound of movement started to course from the distance. Peering through the edge of the wall, she witnessed one of the grunts working, taking her attire off to enter the showers. 

She awaited, upon her woman sliding past her position. 

"Let me was your back." 

Hanekawa's hand traced itself on her jugular vein and soon, taking her vitality, the woman dropped to the floor unconscious. "Thanks for the meal" Her movement were slow, confident, and interestingly scanning through the garments. Turning to the locker was a pouch with items belonging to the woman who was ready to take a shower. She quickly wore the garment and masked herself. Placed the pouch on her back and admired herself upon the mirror. 

"I make these worn out clothes look good." She strapped her tail across her waist as a belt. "Now to dispose of the body. What do with you?" Her hand traced her flesh and soon closed herself in proximity. She was surely hungry for some more power, her hands rose from her back as her fangs closed to her neck, and jammed themselves upon flesh, draining her energy. Her power grew as her consciousness exited completely from her body and a single tear of blood fell from the lip of Hanekawa, who now was more rejuvenated than ever.

"Did I went overboard? Opps." 

She lifted the body and stashed it upon a locker and exited the room. Following the path, her eyes scanned everything, every secular nook and cranny which individualized each section, taking the stairs towards a basement floor. Her feet guided her towards a myriad of people, whom were about to board a small tram through a dark tunnel. It seems she found what the were looking for.

"Have you found anything yet, Hanekawa."

"You better hurry then, Rosuto. The ride is going to leave soon."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 2, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery & Hanekawa Tsubasa: Eliminating Past Mistakes_​
His feet rushed across the city, upon the place where Hanekawa had trailed the pick up. There the wall had been closed, but without much of a worry, he placed his melodic arm upon the walls, and repelled the stone from where the stood with a kinetic pulse. Moving the rock, he pried open the doors and continued down the hall. Where there were still the men who now had succeeded on opening the doors. Upon Rosuto meeting them, he took no time in downing them, and soon wearing one of the two's garments on. Disposing of the bodies by throwing them upon a moving platform which lead them to the abyss, Rosuto moved now among the crowd to where Hanekawa is located. Reading her thoughts as she had scanner prior to all her work the area, he moved rather quickly and joining with his summon both boarded the tram, which with haste had launched and began to travel upon the steel reeling. The electrical currents running through the wires, sparks flying as the unsteadiness of it rocked it back an forward, their eyes met and as soon at the distance between the start and end of the tunnel had been at a considerable distance, their bodies exploded in a frenzy, taking all out swith swiftness and throwing of the cart. 

Like flares, their bodies flailed with the electrical current coursing through their system, frying all their nerves and organ upon a high voltage. The tram was reaching the end, Rosuto held his summon by her waist, with the other arm he climbed the tram to it's ceiling and grappled on the wire, while the electrical currents did begin to allure themselves upon Rosuto's melodic limb, like before, the surge merely help powered the arm. With that Rosuto awaited while the kart reach its destination. Once it did, the current died down considerably, and they could manage to walk on the wall. Their feet reaching the walls and the soles suctioning the surface, their began their trek and wondering into shadows once more. Their favored ally, mumbling could be heard at the end, the suspicion began to grow, their eyes darting on side wondering what sort of prank was this? However, as the crates which were suppose to be delivered were still upon the kart, they merely began to talk and exude their discontent on a myriad of colorful words. Still upon shadows. Rosuto and Hanekawa drove themselves deeper into the midst. 

And found themselves on another long hallway. Sharing a glance, their bodies soon kicked and reached the apex of their speed. Their image on a blur, their movement a par as their feet glided them upon a steel plating. The light which emanated at the end grew larger and large, soon engulfing the seems and replacing the area with a large empty steel scenery. At the ends, were thousands upon thousands of files, stacked together into a large pile while a single desk stood lonesomely next to a containment sphere. Within was a light, which hard to divulge the context due to the ray of powerful exuding light which emanated from it. Turning, the man who caused so much grief to Rosuto stood, a smile from cheek to cheek plastered upon his lip.

"Well now, grow quite agile now have we my little shit stain. And a new summon too!? Holy shit you really don't learn do ya?" 

His anger began to boil, witnessing such maddening aura exude from the very essence of evil, his eye immediately shot open and he took off the mask and the aura began to protrude from Rosuto's essence, his teeth gritted. His head began to spin, his thoughts started to whirl uncontrollably at the sighting. It's been three, fucking years!

"Well shit! You made a pact with HIM!? REALLY!?!? ZYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! Do you even know what forces you're playing with? Fuck, what I'm saying, of course you don't! You're just the pup, playing in a dogs world!" 

"I... finally found you..." 

"Yeah, you did. So, how's life treating you? Shitty, I hope. I mean status, fame, fortune, gi-"

"I'M GOING TO KILL YOU! MAO!!!!!!!!"

"Come on, pup." 



"You don't really believe that, do ya?"​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 2, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Little Killers* 

_Mi-chan_

It had cost her quite a lot, especially in terms of appearance. When people know you don?t have children or younger siblings or charges and see you buying something that?s meant for the little ones they look at you?in a certain different way. That?s what happened when Yuuko was picking up through different doll sized tea sets in the toy store of Kumogakure?s map. The lady at the counter even had the nerve to tell her Yuuko could get an actual tea set from a store a couple of floors below. However, after the whole embarrassment, the girl survived and was happy with her new acquisition.

A cute little set with white cups garnished with beautiful flowers of different pastel colors. It was made of actual porcelain and was a complete set of eight little cups, plates and all kinds of different cute accessories that simply charmed the girl as soon as she set her eyes on it. Of course, she was way over playing with dolls and the little cups weren?t meant for herself to use.

Ever since she got her personal summon and discovered the sister sprites enjoy eating candy and drinking tea and coffee and hot chocolate that Yuuko had been musing about having a tea party with them. It just sounded so much out of a fairy tale that she couldn?t resist actually going forward with the idea. Of course, at the moment, she only had access to summoning Aoi and Midori but she was sure she would discover how to summon the remaining three sisters soon. 

Having gotten a few slices of cake from the pastry shop, the girl headed home with a content smile. Haru was busy on the living room, his nose stuck in his scrolls as usual so she just waved a silent hello and headed towards her room. Tora was out for a mission so life was pretty quiet on the little house. It was just perfect to go forth with her plans!

Setting up a small table in the middle of the room, she placed a pillow on the floor where she could sit later and opened the set, taking just two of the cups and complimenting plates for now before heading to the kitchen to wash them, get a normal sized plate to place the slices of cake and heat some water on the stove for the tea. At some point, probably attracted by the smell the blond walked into the kitchen with a zombie-like expression accompanied by dark circles, unwashed hair and this incredibly stinky-ness that came with not showering for at least three or four days. Purposefully covering her nose with her hands, Yuuko glared daggers at him.

?You smell so bad the cake will rot. Why did you stop showering again! Whatever the hell is in those scrolls it can wait until you smell like a decent human being again you know?? She nagged him, pointing a finger at his face and blocking his hands from reaching her cake slices. ?At least wash your hands first! Geez Haru, you?re already in your twenties, when are you going to learn how to act your age??

Completely aloof to her words the stinky jounin just stared at her as she kept nagging him about ever little single thing, a jaw popping yawn breaking through his lips every now and then, fueling the girl?s anger even more. ?The tea!? She screamed when the pot whistled loudly, moving out of his way to quickly turn off the stove. Seeing his chance, he grabbed a random slice (chocolate) and gobbled it all up before she remembered he was there. ?*HARU!* That was Ao-chan?s favorite! You son of a bitch!? It was impressive how she was beginning to resemble Tora with each passing day. Patting her on the head he just shrugged and was about to go back to his scrolls when she kicked him on the backside of his knee. Hard.

?Die.?

Grabbing her stuff, Yuuko side stepped the fallen exhausted jounin and stomped back to her room, leaving Haru thinking only she could spoil a summon to the point of holding special tea parties just for them?damn it! He wanted a tea party with his special imouto-chan too!

♠♣♥♦

?Kuchiyose no jutsu!? Yuuko chanted, summoning Aoi and Midori into her little tea table already set with everything.

?One-sama called! One-sama did call! One-sama prepared cake for us. Cake for Mi-chan!? The little green sprite exclaimed happy at the sight of the cake and the little tea cups.

?Are these cups for Ao-chan and Mi-chan ne-san?? Aoi asked hopping around one of the tea cups.

?They are! I?m sorry Ao-chan, Haru ate your chocolate slice of cake. Are you okay with the apple cake slice?? The girl frowned, setting Mi-chan?s favorite strawberry slice on a plate with a fork for the little sprite to eat.

?Should little killers kill him??

Yuuko?s face fell. Both her little sisters looked dead serious in the suggestion but she waved her hand and shrugged. ?Ao-chan is fine with apple cake, ne-san! Apple cake is delicious! But there?s no cake of ne-san??

Smiling before taking a sip of her own human sized cup of tea, the girl scratched the back of her head before answering. ?I?m?actually on a diet??

?One-sama musn?t! Mi-chan things one-sama is still growing. Mi-chan thinks one-sama should eat plenty!? Midori exclaimed loudly, waving her arms around as if it was a major reason for panic while Aoi nodded in agreement. 

?But?? Yuuko hesitated, looking down at her hands. ?You know one of the last missions I went on?we had to pass through a vent and?my butt got stuck! It was so embarrassing!?

?It?s okay ne-san! Next time, call Aka-chan! Ao-chan is sure Aka-chan will destroy any vent to allow ne-san?s butt to go through!? Aoi shouted earnestly.

?And if the team made fun of one-sama, Mi-chan things Mu-chan will do take care of them with poison!? Midori added cheerfully.

Smiling at her two little friends with teary eyes, Yuuko picked them up and hugged them to her, conveying all your love in the simple but warm gesture. Suddenly remembering something, she placed the colorful sprites down on the table once again and walked to her desk to grab a bag of candy. ?Here, take these to the others when you go back,? she asked, setting the bag on the table.

?Yes ne-san/one-sama!?​


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 2, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
Quest for the Heart Shard
Descent​
His heart dropped at the sight of her lose her footing beneath her, dropping to the base of the stair with a thud he extended his arm grabbing. His grip viced around her wrist, was this a bad omen? He asked himself before his focus was shifted once more to the sound of creaking boards, "Your Welcome...Tch... Great, seems I over did it. Sorry Yuuko!"He chuckled giving a toothy grin. At least his teeth were clean. "Oh well... walkin' is too slow." His grin didn't change for a moment as the boards beneath him splintered and cracked throw them into free fall.

"Hatori!"April screeched quickly moving from her perch and bringing her wings into her form taking a dive in hopes of catching up to them. "Summon me you fool!"

Maintaining that very same grin he gave her arm a tug pulling her back into his arms gripping her tightly, "Sorry April but you don't like being a Taxi service."He responded mimicking her voice with a extremely childish undertone. He clearly wasn't taking this as seriously as perhaps he should of been, he went silent April seeming to relax for a moment as looked onwards spreading out her wings slowing herself to a sudden halt, her wings were brought back further than natural the owl screeched as a great pain came over but she otherwise seemed fine.

"I hope you trust me Yuuko."He uttered under his breath something changed, all of a sudden his body felt lighter, a tickling feeling spread across her fingers and body it was a strange sensation but felt almost like feathers. The sensation of free fall was lifted, and light had returned to his eyes turning into that all familiar shade of blue then gold, his pupils narrowing his dojutsu taking shape.

They were aloft, no longer falling but descending at a manageable pace, a circle of dust spread out beneath them as he landed relinquishing his grip on her. He smiled warmly for a moment, hovering just above the ground before settling down upon the spot kneeling down as if perched. His shoes had been shredded to ribbons his feet and hands resembling a raptor talons in this state, poking free of his hair two feathers that seemed to resemble an owls ear tuffs, extending down to his neck and back where azure wings spread out proudly behind him. As April came to land upon his shoulder she seemed to frown behind her beak, "Show off."

"Taxi."

"We trying to over compensate a bit with that sword and wings of yours?"

"Well I gotta out shine your ego somehow... Goddess."

His feathers slowly began to burn away until he returned back to normal, quickly pulling his cloak free of a outcrop nearby and once more shrouding his body in it's curtain but not fast enough to conceal a pulsing black mass upon his right shoulder. "Sorry did that answer your question?"

He turned to look at her smiling once again, "As you said earlier I belong in Kumogakure and until then I'll serve my village to the best of my ability providing the ANBU stay out of my life. Anyway this mission, the archeologist you mentioned... Doesn't it seem odd to you that he mentioned other people might be after this shard? Presumably he is the one that discovered it so surely no one else should be after it without agreeing to his mission?"

"It could be one of the keystones... Although I never heard any by that name."April shrugged.

Hatori nodded, "Possibly but let's not worry about that until later. Right now... we got some ruins to explore."He grinned maybe he could find something here that would help him on his quest... the book certainly wasn't helping it was blank page after blank page merely with that small paragraph of the weeping dragon. Was it referencing someone or something, he could never tell.

Surrounding them the remains of what appeared to be village, dissecting the centre a underground river that shimmered in the light of strange fish that appeared to weave between the weeds, it was a strange concept to him. Fish that generated light, he wondered how it had come to evolve in such a fashion.... and how it tasted. Within the center of the village was a mound, with a series of stairs and series of torii gateways it looked to be leading to a temple of sorts and being the most noticeable structure of the entire village was undoubtedly their goal but that didn't quite catch his attention as much as the flickering of flames in the distance. It appeared some lanterns had been lit and set out to illuminate the cave which they now resided something he took great interest in.

"Strange... when we arrived the way in was shut and the ground at our feet seems undisturbed..."

"Honestly this was probably an escape route rather than a entrance, how would they get cargo into the village otherwise... I can't see many yaks coming down those steps unless of course you intend to introduce the yak to gravity."

"Is that your attempt at being funny princess?"Hatori asked

"Princess, Taxi, Goddess... what will you ever come up with next? Mother perhaps?"She commented, "Maybe you should show Yuuko what you look like when you abuse your powers too much... he's really cute."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 3, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Prelude to the Trial

_______________________________________​
The rest of their conversation consisted of discussing the other candidates in the Family Trial, the timing of their plan, so on and so forth. By the time they'd finished strategizing, both Yukino and Ren had also finished their sushi and tea. Ren stepped out first, hit by a sudden cold breeze as the chill evening air set in.  He'd never realised just how warm the little sushi shack actually was until now. Muttering something underneath his breath, he wrapped the scarf up tighter until it was just above his lips.

Yukino stepped out soon after and exhaled a cloud of cold vapour, seemingly unperturbed by the sudden drop in temperature. Typical of the ice queen. The Houki turned around, gingerly lowered the muffler slightly and said, "I owe you one," before wrapping himself back up.

The girl rolled her eyes, turned her back and began to walk away. "Just count this as a sympathetic act of benevolence on my part," she replied, before disappearing in a ring of smoke. Ren could almost feel that smirk resonating from her voice. 

"Tsk. Smug bitch..." the Chūnin grumbled to himself irritably. Classic Yukino, he thought, as he turned around. And then Ren froze. There was somebody watching him. A youthful looking man of similar height and build, dressed in dark pants, a salmon dress shirt with a patterned cravat. A head of messy light blue hair, matching cobalt blue eyes and an indistinguishably sardonic smirk on his face. A Houki.

"Very bold of you to break our clan's sacred rules like that, Ren-kun," he said, flashing a smile as he walked over.

Ren narrowed his eyes and took a wary step back, the soles of his feet crunching against gravel. The tantō was in the left compartment of his briefcase. He could probably reach it in time, if he really tried. The other guy didn't seem that imposing. "Who the hell are you? I've not seen you around at the clan compound before..." His fingers gave a light twitch.

"Me? I'm just a humble Houki working under our esteemed elders," the other Houki said, still smiling amicably, "to take out anyone who plans on breaking the rules for the Family Trial." Another step forward.

Ren drew his tantō, the metal glinting in the light, but the cravat wearing Houki was faster. In a beat, before he could even process that the salmon shirt was gone, the cold bite of steel was pressed against his throat. Cravat, as he had mentally dubbed him, smiled; amicably, but now there was a hint of blood-lust in it. "You kids these days," he said, "are so full of chutzpah. It's kind of adorable." Cravat lowered his weapon and took a step back. "Relax, man. I'm just screwing around with you. I'm Asobu Houki, jōnin, and your senpai and the manager of the department you and Yukino-chan are in," Asobu explained and then lifted up the end of his neckband, to reveal the insignia of the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department etched into the fabric.

The younger Houki's eyes hovered on the necktie for a moment, before cautiously looking back up at his family member. "That doesn't explain what you want with me." 

"Can't a senpai drop a visit on his cute little kōhais without having his intentions scrutinised?" Asobu sighed and shook his head in mock sadness. "But if you really must know, I'm here to impart upon you some words of wisdom from an onii-san." he added, the smile returning.

Ren gave him a long, hard stare. "Why would you help me? You're a Chosen Son, aren't you?"

"Of course I am," came the nonchalant reply, "but I've no interest in playing our lovely family's political games. At least, not directly. It's more fun to help you do it instead."

Ren hesitated for a few moments, then sheathed his weapon. "Fine," he resigned, "what are these 'words of wisdom' of yours?"

The jōnin's smirk became a grin. There was something unsettling about the way in which it widened; something unsettling about the way the light danced in his eyes... "You're a smart junior, Ren-kun," he said, "but you're a fool if you think the fight is all there is to the Family Trial. There's another phase before that, to separate the riff from the raff. Or, at least, I _think_ that's how the saying goes?" And then he took out a small marker pen from his pocket.

"Another phase to the test?! What do you mean?"

"Huh," he said, looking down at his wrist, which now had a watch drawn on, "would you look at the time. I'm late for a thing, bye Ren-kun!" Asobu gave a wave, then promptly disappeared in a ring of smoke.


----------



## Hero (Feb 4, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prince Isamu sat at his desk going through piles and piles of paperwork. It was hard being the leader of a village, but it was a privilege he learned to cherish and wouldn't think about running away from again. Sayano had taught him that 2.5 years ago and her words never left his mind. Twirling the pencil around in his hand, the Prince began to wonder how she and the other girls were doing? In the headlines he had certainly seen Edie's name and knew all the details of the fiasco that happened at the Gala that night, but he hadn't heard anything from the Yuuko or Sayano. The man's mind started to wonder a bit when he began to think of Yuuko. She was only 14 at the time, but she was damn attractive. If the Prince didn't have any morals, he would have laid her right then and there in his tent. With all the years that have passed, Isamu didn't doubt that Yuuko turned out to be a babe. Edie was already hot, but he wasn't that interested in her because she seemed easy and far from innocent. Nonetheless, all of the girls were individuals he'd like to plow ; even if Sayano was a lesbian, he'd still lay down the pipe. Prince Isamu continued to slip further into his fantasies until a knock came from the door.
"Who is it?" the man had called, but no one answered. Getting suspicious, Isamu moved away from his desk and approached his office doors. Without warning, the doors flung open and one of Isamu's many bodyguards came stumbling in.

"Isamu-sama! We have to leave!" the bodyguard spouted before collapsing to his knees and coughing blood. The Prince started to run to his bodyguard's aide when all of a sudden, a sword punctured through the man's sternum. Isamu's bodyguard coughed in shock, causing a few blood splats to land on the Prince's face. The enemy aggressively withdrew the sword from the bodyguard's body and swiftly removed the head of the now dead man. Isamu's heart started to beat heavily and sweat was pouring out of his pores. Knowing that being panicked wouldn't help him, Prince Isamu decided to calm down and think rationally. This intruder may be within 20 paces of him, but below his office in the courtyard, Prince Isamu still have 40+ bodyguards patrolling his estate. It was all very likely that this enemy got in by chance. Perking up his chest, Isamu started to lecture the foe in front of him.

"I don't know how you got in here, but you're about to be shown out haha. I'll commend you for getting this far, however this is the end for you. I have 40 plus bodyguards waiting my order to deploy at the push of this button!" Isamu snarled while moving his hand towards a red button under his desk. As quickly and swiftly as he could, the man pressed it. Isamu waited a few seconds but nothing happened. Once again the sweat started to come from the man's pores uncontrollably. The intruder wore a mask, so Isamu couldn't tell exactly what they were thinking, but he did hear a soft maniacal chuckle escape from the enemy.

"They're all dead, as you will be if you don't listen to my orders." the voice said eerily. The gender of the enemy was indistinguishable because the mask altered the voice of the wearer. Isamu wasn't sure if it was technology doing it or if it was a jutsu, but all of that didn't matter ; Isamu's life was in grave danger. Isamu backed away from his desk until he bumped into the closed blinds that covered his office windows. When he collided with the furniture, the voiced egged the leader on to check the validity to their claim. The Prince didn't want to, but he opened the blinds against his best judgement.

Outside of his office, all of his bodyguards were slain. Blood was absolutely everywhere. Prince Isamu took his eyes from the ghastly view and threw up on the floor. Never had the man seen such a disgusting sight. What he saw out his window would make any war look like a nursery rhyme. While Isamu struggled to gather his composure, the figure started to approach the man by coming around behind his desk. Quickly, so the man didn't have time to react, the enemy crouched down and grabbed the Prince by the hair on his head, consequently immobilizing him. Isamu squirmed to get free, but it was to no avail. As he continued to struggle, his adversary started to pitch to the Prince the plan the individual had spoke of before.
"Give up your position here and fake your death. Let go of all the tethers holding you to this post and join The Divine in The Crusade. If you do this, you can keep your life."

Isamu spat in the face of his attacker. The individual didn't flinch a bit, but simply wiped the saliva from their mask. The old Isamu would have given in to the enemy, but this new Isamu wasn't going to back down no matter what. Those girls and especially Sayano had a great effect on him and his was eternally grateful for meeting such fine young ladies. It broke his heart that he never got the chance to thank them for what they did for him, and it also broke his heart that he would never get to see those ladies again.
"Well, Prince Isamu you've chose wrong in your decision. Prepare to be _enlightened_..." the attacker said somberly, trying to hold back their excitement. Pulling off their mask, Isamu's adversary revealed long and gorgeous hair that fell softly on their back. The purple locks gleamed beautifully in the office lighting and was held up high in a ponytail. Isamu's jaw dropped as he learned that his killer was a familiar face.

"Sayano?!" Prince Isamu croaked as his eyes widened and trembled in fear. The dark skinned girl looked down at the pitiful man and formed a massive grin that reached ear to ear.

"In the flesh." the girl hissed as she began to dismember the man in a horrific fashion. Prince Isamu let out blood curdling yells that stretched out across his entire estate. He cried for Yuuko, Edie, or anyone to just help him. However no one was present or alive to hear him scream.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 4, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
Prelude to the Trial

_______________________________________​
Makoto's grave was a humble thing thing, just as the man himself would have liked it. It was a small tombstone, cleaned every week, etched with his name, his various shinobi details and a few words of respect. There was a vase of fresh flowers at the bottom; sometimes lilacs, sometimes daisies. Other times, purple hyacinths. Originally, it was going to be planted in a small patch of ground toward the back of the cemetery, but Ren had paid a little extra to have his friend's resting place be among the other heroes of Konoha. It wasn't quite the famous Memorial Stone, for those who had died in the war serving the village, but it was probably the next best thing. Makoto deserved that much, at least.

The Houki stopped walking, now directly faced to his late friend's grave. He pulled the scarf down so that his mouth got a good hit of the cold, night air, then smiled wistfully. "It's been a while, hasn't it? The last time I came here was at your actual funeral, when I gave that speech. Remember? I hope you liked that, by the way. I'd have visited more often, but..."

His smile faded, somewhat. "I've been busy. With things. Besides that, I've still not forgiven myself for letting you die during that mission. And I don't think your sister has, either?not that I blame her. I've just come here to say that things are finally beginning to move forward again. The family trial is starting again this week, and I can feel my goal getting closer and closer. I talked about it with you a lot, I remember. It's just a shame that you won't be here to see me when I'm clan head. I..."

Rent bent down to the vase, pulled out the dried up lilac flowers inside, then procured a small bouquet of purple hyacinths from his briefcase, before slotting it in. He got up, pat down his trousers then smiled sadly at the tombstone again. "I miss you, man."

*​
Asobu settled down into his leather seat with a soft groan, then exhaled an ice cold mist into his hands, before rubbing them together. "God, it's cold outside. I should have just got someone else to pass that message onto Ren-kun," he muttered to himself then set to business. The Houki raised his index and middle fingers and pointed, before stretching them out, as a small blue box formed in the space between them. The box expanded, growing larger and larger, until it became a full sized lantern. With a 'plopping' sound, it dropped onto his desk and Asobu winced, suddenly grateful that his table was made of high quality wood.

"How did it go, Asobu-san?" the voice of Shougo Nakamura inquired through the internal speakers of the lantern.

A shrug was given in response. "Well, it looks like Ren-kun already went to Yuki-chan for help, as we expected," he commented idly, now looking through his drawers.

"And what are your thoughts on his chances? As someone who has already championed the Houki family trials, I expect you'll have some idea of what he'll be facing in the coming week."

Asobu made a small 'a-ha' sound, having finally found what he was looking for. A small plastic remote looking thing, with two joysticks and colourful buttons placed on the right side. His response was lazy, almost distracted, in a way. "I don't the 'lil bro to have much difficulty with the fighting portion, especially not with Yuki-chan's assistance. The first test is a bit trickier, so I'm not too sure about that, but if you've got such a keen interest in him, he's gotta be worth something, eh Shougo-san?"

"Perhaps."

The Houki nodded, then formed another lantern, placed on top of the one he was using to communicate with Shougo. "Now, could you leave me alone for a bit, Shougo-san? I've already done what you've asked me to do, and I'd like to finish off this fight in Street Fighter 2," he said, but turned off the screen before giving his superior a chance to reply anyway.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 4, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*B-Rank: Quest For The Heart Shard*

_Home Is Where The Owl Is IV_

Upon being subjected to a free fall down the rock stairs Yuuko reacted like any other respectable kunoichi would, she giggled at the top of her lungs the entire time. The girl was already quite used to situations like those since Tora made it her hobby to randomly push her off cliffs whenever she feels like it and, honestly, she could?ve just flickered or used her chakra to attach herself to the walls. Free falling in a hot dude?s arms, though, was a lot more interesting than that. As faithful as she is to her crush on Haru, Yuuko is, before anything else, a girl. 

Everything was happening in a blur but, before she knew it, Hatori had done something behind her and their free fall turned into a gentle descent until he finally settled her on the ground and allowed her to look and find out exactly how he managed to have them slow down mid fall without an apparent use of jutsu. What she saw made her eyes widen and mouth fall open. _Holy shit, Hatori-senpai has wings! He?s actually turning into an owl! _

The rules of proper ethic behavior that came with being a girl package stopped her before she could comment and maybe look rude to her senpai but she truly was amazed. She had never, ever read about this in her entire life. Keeping an ear open to the old-couple-like bickering going on between the boy and his owl, Yuuko grabbed her notebook off her pouch and quickly started jabbing down notes about what she was seeing. Blue wings wasn?t the only addition or change to the Kumogakure?s shinobi body though; both his feet and hands changed to more bird-like features and there were even feathers coming out of his hair that resembled April?s own. Truly mystifying.

Shoving her notebook back into her pouch when the wings apparently burned away and the boy covered himself with a cloak (concealing a mysterious black thing on his shoulder too quickly for Yuuko to actually have a decent look at it). Silently, she listened to the rest of their conversation and, though she didn?t ignore the questions, she kept quiet and contemplated what her team mate had suggested. He made an interesting point but, in Yuuko?s very humble opinion, whether the client had some sort of hidden information or not it really didn?t concern them. A paying client is a paying client, doesn?t matter if his shadow has horns or wings. She trusted then Raikage-sama when he assigned her each mission, no matter how controversial?_!!_

_?In Ao-chan?s experience, blind faith is blind. Blind means not seeing the good?or the bad. In Ao-chan?s experience, blind faith always imagines the good, blind faith always forgets the bad.?_

The words rang through her head as clear as if the sprite was actually present and repeating herself. Suddenly falling deep into her own mind, Yuuko irresponsibly disconnected herself from her surroundings and focused on Aoi?s words and her own thoughts. The girl wondered to herself whether she really was that loyal to the Raikage-sama?no. She wasn?t. Yuuko loved Kumogakure and Kumogakure alone. She didn?t even have enough personal information on their kage to know in what light she should judge him. 

_Kumogakure. Tora. Haru. Little Killers._

She trusted them and them alone, nothing more nothing less. Seeing others as friends or allies doesn?t mean she can just trust them blindly. Yes, she would focus on that way of thinking. ?You?re right,? she muttered to herself even though the words were directed at Hatori. April looked as if she had just said something but Yuuko had been so immersed I her own thoughts she hadn?t listened. ?It is strange. But let?s proceed with the mission for now and keep a close eye on possible enemy presences. I imagine after being abandoned for so long, humans aren?t the only thing we should fear though wild life poses no threat to our skills.?

Taking a look around for the first time since their crazy descent, she took in their surroundings. It was an amazing sight but not something Yuuko could truly appreciate. An abandoned city, civilization, was simply?lonely in the girl?s eyes. Truly sad. For a moment she mixed her present vision with mental pictures of Kumogakure. Could her village become something like this one day?? Ignoring her own thoughts and grinning at Hatori reassuringly, she pointed to the temple like building that looked a lot more sturdy than the rest of the building?s.

?My money?s on that one. Let?s go.?​


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 5, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
Quest for the Heart Shard
First Encounter​
Hatori turned his head at the mention of wildlife, she had a point he hadn't considered what kind of things might reside down here in the depths of this cavernous environment. The sight of the fish peaked his curiosity for a moment, as he wondered weather their glow was a simple matter of evolution or something else entirely. Surely having a glow like that made you an easier target? He shrugged looking over his shoulder, to see what Yuuko was so excited about failing to notice the notes she was taking on him following her finger to the temple.

He began to slowly and cautiously make his way through the streets. From a distance the village looked relatively small, cradled like a baby in the arms of cavernous structures from all sides. He shivered, a few streaks of light could weave their way through the roof of the cave. There was a sudden chill that succeeded their descent into the streets. The sounds of unseen creatures sent shivers down his spine, breathing slowly in the dark mustied, an earth laden chill filling his nostrils, burning his sides. Darkness began to set in, only the waning glimmer of the looming lanterns illuminated their path through the gravel filled streets of the village he looked back up to the small mound which they had came. He felt a wretchedness in his stomach, turning back to their goal. It made him sorrowful to know this once was a living thriving village, now turned into a desolate consummation of filth and misery. Just like home.

"Relax..."April spoke her feathers ruffled in discomfort at the thoughts of the boy she was perched upon. He brought one hand upon Chiri wrapping his grip around the fuchi of the weapon ready to draw on a moments notice. "No. It makes no sense, I don't see any bones, no sign of corpses, no sign of battle, nothing that would indicate as to why this place was abandoned... The rotting of wood in this kind of environment."


April sighed turning her head to Yuuko, "So how is Kumogakure been doing these last few years, presumably it's done well enough to keep up with Konoha or... do we remain as the only two of note within the village besides the Raikage?" She asked

Hatori keeping silent as he walked cautiously in the direction of the temple, his pace gradually quickening looking up he paused, one of the lanterns had began to pass over head. Watching it curiously something strange had began to occur, as it reached each individual house it appeared to turn into rotted ruins, the once wooden beams collapsed and fell in on themselves then seemingly repaired themselves once it had passed over. It didn't make him feel any more comfortable, was this entire village some kind of genjutsu or was it... He paused coming to a sudden halt the light had reached the street and now hung above them.

It revealed a black mass before them appearing to resemble what was best described as a elderman lumbering forward one step after another. He would of compared it to the zombies that they had witnessed at the Gala but this was something else entirely, the ground at it's feet crumbled and rotted away with each step it took towards them. With haste he drew his sword looking over his shoulder to check behind them, thankfully it appeared to be alone... at least for the moment. The illumination vanished and with it the creature once more became invisible, out of sight and out of reach but the taint had remained, the earth still began to crumble and move at a slow pace towards them. "April... can you see it?"Hatori asked taking several steps back cautiously keeping a safe distance at all times.

The owl turned her focus to the creature and responded uncomfortably, "Yeah and it doesn't look good. We best avoid all physical contact with that thing."

"Easier said than done if we can't see it."Hatori growled

"Then we have two choices, hope I can keep us safe or use the lanterns they appear to have a ninjutsu of some sort placed upon them. I'd wager they were made as spotlights."April explained, hoping to keep him as relaxed as possible. Ultimately they had a stroke of luck, if it wasn't for the lanterns existing they would of walked right into it and more than likely become nothing more than a rotted corpse. She knew that much for certain how they came to be here however, was another question entirely.


----------



## Hero (Feb 6, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sayano flung open the doors to Tsughi's office and made a straight path to the woman's desk. Tsughi was on the phone, but Sayano didn't care. What was going on with Takashi and what had just transpired in the alleyway were wa more important than anything Tsughi could have possibly been doing. Slamming both hands down on her girlfriend's maple desktop, Sayano waited for Tsughi to turn around and meet her gaze. Setting down the telephone on the desk behind her, Tsughi slowly turned around in her chair to lock eyes with the younger woman. On her face, Magistrate Kawahara carried her normal blank and uninterested facial expression. Sighing, Tsughi figured she might as well start the conversation because Sayano liked to be stubborn.
"What happened now?" Tsughi said in a flat tone.

"I MET MY REAL BROTHER AND HE'S A PRINCE AND I'M APPARENTLY A PRINCESS AND IF I DON'T COME WITH HIM HE'S GONNA TAKE ME BY FORCE!" Sayano blurted out without thinking. She actually wanted to talk about Takashi too, but that issue definitely had to take a backseat now to these new events. Initially Tsughi didn't react to Sayano's comments, but slowly a smile started to grow on the woman's face and this confused Sayano.

"That's splendid, you've always wanted to meet your family and-" before Tsughi could finish her sentence, Sayano cut her off angrily.

"I never fucking said that. I've been curious about them sure and my origins...but meeting them was always something you wanted to do. You can miss me with that shit Tsughi."

Tsughi rolled her tongue around in her mouth against her pressed lips. Closing her eyes, she let out a sigh full of irritation. Sayano definitely knew how to press the woman's buttons, but she couldn't let the younger girl's immaturity get to her. Moving from behind her desk, Tsughi walked up towards Sayano and gently placed a hand on her shoulder. Leaning over to whisper in her ear, Tsughi hissed "Don't ever make the mistake of interrupting me again.". Pulling herself a bit away from Sayano, Tsughi squared the girl up so they could stand facing each other. The older woman gave a cheeky smile and a soft chuckle. "Now," she continued "You've always wanted to see your family. Go to them, I'll be sure to visit. We need this. I say we because I know deep down this will make you happy, and that's all I want for you." Tsughi voiced softly while rubbing her lover's cheek. Sayano knew she didn't want to have anything to do with her family, but the way Tsughi phrased things made her doubt herself. Maybe she did want to see her family and was just running away out of fear? Tsughi always knew what was best and never did anything to turn her. Perhaps this was her destiny and going "home" wasn't so bad after all.

"I'm sorry Tsu for earlier, I don't know what I was thinking. You're trying to help me but I keep shutting your healing processes out...I'll go to meet them. Do me a favor though...don't tell Takashi. This would kill him. Tell him I'm going on an extended mission. Promise me that alright?" Sayano said softly in a moment of weakness. Tsughi looked down at the dark skinned girl that she was holding in a firm embrace. The magistrate looked up towards the ceiling and let the silence stay in the air for a decent amount of time before responding. When Tsughi was ready to speak, she looked straight into Sayano's eyes.

"I promise."

Relief flooded over Sayano and she sank herself into Tsughi's chest, so she can hear her heartbeat. The couple's romantic moment was cut short when one of Tsughi's lackeys came bursting through the doors of the office with hot news. "Magistrate Kawahara-sama, Prince Isamu has been assassinated. His remains were just discovered and based from coroner's reports, he's been dead for 14 hours."

Tsughi pushed Sayano off of herself and went back into work mode. "Tell me, do they know who orchestrated the attack and who? I want to know everything." the dark haired woman barked. 

"Unfortunately the Land of Scales is just as surprised as you are about this and are processing it themselves still. Absolutely nothing is known about the perpetrator, however officials of the Land of Scales have reported the region has fallen into chaos upon finding out their leader has been murdered."

"Typical," Tsughi spat disappointingly, "I'll leave for the Land of Scales immediately and bring peace to the region. Notify everyone else that I will be out of the office."

Sayano was utterly shocked to hear the news. It had been 2.5 years, but she didn't forget that brat of a Prince she had to escort on her first mission. He wasn't the best guy, but he didn't need to be murdered. After all, he promised her that he'd make a turn around and be a good leader. However this was all speculation because Sayano never did check back in on the man to see if he kept his promise. Maybe he ended up being a terrible leader and deserved death. There was no way to know for sure besides going to the Land of Scales to investigate herself.

As Tsughi was preparing to leave for the Land of Scales through her office window, Sayano grabbed the woman's arm "Wait, I'm coming with you," Sayano spoke firmly "I knew Isamu and I need to know the details of what happened as well. Like it or not, I'm coming."

Tsughi's eyes darted back in forth observing Sayano. Deeming her concerns legitimate, Tsughi gave a nod of approval and ordered the girl to lift her feet. Moving her arms intricately, Tsughi guided liquid mercury to attach itself under the soles of Sayano's shoes.
"With my Mercury attached to your shoes, you'll be able to fly," Tsughi explained, "However since we need to be there as soon as possible, I'll guide your movements. Now, are you ready?"

Sayano gave Tsughi a firm nod. "Good, now let's make haste." Tsughi said opening the window. First the Magistrate floated out of the office window and Sayano close behind. When both were out of the office and a great distance away from the building, Tsughi and Sayano began their journey to the Land of Scales with speeds breaking the sound barrier.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2015)

Takao Uchiha has never been the kind of man who shows his emotions, at least not since his older cousin, uncle and aunt died. He is the kind of person who thinks calmly and is capable of finding quick solutions to big troubles, an excellent shinobi who has done things that many swore were impossible, a prodigy who became jounin at the age of ten and short after that decided to advocate his efforts in the improvement of the Black ops. Owner of a power said to be one of the closest to that of the current Hokage, Rakiyo Uchiha,  along with a few more big shots of the place, and a man who loves his village and would do everything for it.

Yes, even destroy the life of his most precious person in the world. 

Right now, this young man who soon will turn twenty six,  is looking outside of his office located in the second floor of the Uchiha mansion, main household which once was inhabited by the former leader of the clan Ryoga Uchiha, his daughter Manami Uchiha and a few servants. As the new leader of the clan his duty is to protect it from anything and everything. The room he found himself in was filled with the heinous, for some people,  scent of smoke as said product was stuck in his mouth. When was it that he started to smoke? Oh yeah, it was about one year and a half ago when a certain incident took place leaving as a result the death of the former inhabitants of that mansion together with a more than a dozen dead Uchiha more and a part of the district destroyed. If it weren?t because of how good he was at holding back his emotions, he ws sure that he would have ended up with a nervous breakdown.

Closing his eyes, he turns his back on the window and walks over to his desk until he reaches the swivel chair and sits. In front of him lie a few documents related to the last meeting that he and the rest of Konhagakure?s council held at one of the many rooms of the Hokage Tower. The two pictures that were projected back then were on his desk. Takao?s eyes fixed on the images as if trying to find something, a clue that would lead to solve this mystery, a clue that could give him peace of mind by confirming that his suspicions, which were the same as the council?s, were unfounded.  

But there were no clues, no evidence. And that was what worried him the most!! The fact that there was no evidence was one more proof that that person did it. Someone who could do such a perfect job avoiding guards, cameras, the family of the victim...no one else but him came to mind.  He truly wanted to deny that the suspect was involved in all of this, but shamefully no matter how much he thought about it,  his mind was arriving to the same conclusion as his fellow shinobi. It HAD to be that person.

Akaya Shikigami.

*?Has it really come to this ??
*
The owner of the Magekyou Sharingan questioned himself in a whisper as he remembered how the tiresome meeting ended. Rakiyo was ready to do whatever was necessary, and if he had to destroy the one who at some point was supposed to be their triumph card in the war between factions he would do it without hesitation. Letting out a sigh, he places those documents to the side and now his gaze analyze a new set of papers. There was a list full of candidates for a certain mission, among them two names and pictures of two people he knew very well.One was a boy of around sixteen or seventeen years old, his hair was messy and red while his eyes were blue. The other was a beautiful girl with carbon black hair; she was wearing a poker face that didn?t give chance to get a shot at guessing what she was thinking in the moment the photograph was taken but among all of that, what truly stood out about the female were her white orbs that could easily be confused with a pair of pearls.

Akashi Uzumaki and Hitomi Hyuuga.

Another trouble was found, those two were precisely people who should not be in the negotiation mission. If the ANBU sent to find the target were to bring useful information, among it the location of said person, these two shouldn?t go. Their feelings would get in the way both during the negotiation or if the worst scenery became present. Takao took his eyes off the papers and then looked at the ceiling of his office for about a minute before letting out a mere sentence, a question actually.

*?Should I go with them ??*
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2015)

Zellous Nakano-Kazama
in
*Konoha Times*


So let me start off this particular chapter of my life with a preface, I was Reina Kazama's son when I was born and I would be her son when I died. No flowery prose or retreads into the depths of the affection I had for my mother, this isn't meant to be a condemnation of Natsu either. His intentions, her intentions, and any of the other mitigating factors didn't erase the fifteen years that woman raised me. That said my life was vastly different than it was two years ago or even four months ago because as far as people in Konoha were concerned I was the love child of Natsu Nakano. My mother was the other woman who was under a microscope for a time but the story would never be about her it would always be Natsu. After the night he went public with our relation it became about him, and me, I was known as Natsu's son.

That reality was the cross that burned on my back but it was not without its privileges. I had been off the grid for over two years, and before that I was a shinobi of meager renown. During the Chuunin Exams I experienced a dollop of celebrity but the nature of the exams was that unless you were absolutely exceptional you became a public afterthought. I was a retired public after thought at the professional, I didn't have very many marketable skills, at least ones I had the same passion for when I was younger, my handicap didn't make it any easier either. I knew I didn't really belong here but by the same token I needed to be. A job like this would afford me the freedoms necessary to continue my life in Konoha.

These were the thoughts dogging me as I sat in the green room of the Konoha Times, one of the three biggest news publications in the Land of Fire.

The building the newspaper was headquartered in was very big and very old, the elevators required an operator, the ceilings were rather low, narrow halls, and a lot of the architecture was commiserate with how things had been during the Seventh's time. There was probably about 15 or so floors on the building and I was still on the first. I would have wagered there was probably about forty thousand square feet of real estate just judging from the outside of the building.  All throughout the main halls were framed news paper articles and all sorts of accolades from committees, academies, and other bodies tasked with judging the quality of a news syndicates. The place presented a very strong appreciation of its meritorious history.

I was slouched in the chair trying to blow my bangs upward, looking as bored as possible as I waited to be seen. It had been about forty-five minutes before a rather buxom lady with dark hair and olive skin approached me with a stack of papers in hand. She had a body like a Benz and I definitely wanted a ride. We made eye contact and I immediately gathered to my feet, giving my best nice guy smile to greet her warmly. I think amaterasu flames could have augmented my smile and it still would not have been enough to thaw the frosty chill emanating from the woman. She stared at me, and I mean really stared, as if she were scanning my soul before she looked back at her papers.



"Zellous Nakano-Kazama." She stated my name as opposed to questioning who I was. Considering my face was plastered on this very newspaper almost three years ago it wasn't very hard to imagine she would know who I was. I didn't like the vibe I was getting from the woman despite enjoying the view, she really didn't like me and it showed in even her micro expressions. The way she deliberately looked forward, her reluctance for any form of conversation, she threw out every indication she didn't like me very much as we rode the elevator to the top floor and walked the halls. Everyone was silent looking down at his or her work, but I could tell their attention was divided. Natsu Nakano's son had just walked in and well...as we got closer to these huge glass doors I could hear all sorts of profanities being shouted and bandied about from inside the room. Some of it didn't really make sense and weren't the way you would string the words, the woman opened the door and that's when I realized the door was somewhat soundproof as all the words started to make sense now that I had arrived.

"Come on people, this is a business. How the hell am I going to afford the education of seven kids and pay three of my wives alimony when you give me this dreck!? I can't even call it shit I need to use old timey words that aren't even words. WHAT KIND OF NEWSPAPER IS THIS!!!" 

He roared spittle bullets flying through the air as he frothed and foamed incredulously at the mouth. The man finally trained his gaze on me and pointed.

"You what's you're name?"

"Zel---"

"It doesn't matter what your name is! You're Fired!!!"
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2015)

At this point the ice queen, who I didn't even notice leave my side, whispered something in the mad dog's ear, I had a feeling I knew what it was as his aura changed in an instant.

"Oh so you're the Nakano kid..." He said it with simultaneous intrigue and disgust, kind of how someone would be in disbelief over a train wreck. It was clear from everyone's attitude they thought I was born with a silver spoon in my mouth. Oh yea did I forget to mention that there was about 20 or so people give or take a person seated around a wooden table. It was like looking at a bunch of androids programmed to hate little Ol' me.

"Well kid your dad opened the door and the Fabulous Free Bird, J. Jonah Dillon, answered, but that doesn't mean you're in quite yet. You have to go through the interview questions."



This is when the synapses in my brain started to fire up and ping pong neurons. Immediately I began make deductive observations about the Fabolous Free Bird. Firstly he had a healthy self-esteem, his expression changed when he knew who I was but he didn't immediately kowtow to me, going so far as to create doubt about my employment. He had enough balls to ruffle my feathers and plus he had a nickname, you don't nickname yourself without a degree of conceit.  He didn't come off as a man that would respond kindly to the Nakano Bastard acting like he owned the joint that was for sure.

There were other things about him too that stood out, for one the gravelly tenor in his voice was tempered by years of a caustic smoking habit. He was a well-put together man, having a preened buzz cut that had some grey in it. The Fabolous Free Bird was somewhat flamboyant in his dress, he wore nice khakis, a blue button down with white cuffs, and perhaps my favorite thing about the ensemble the suspenders. His clothes were very loud and even this allowed me a brief glimmer into the kind of man I was dealing with.

"Some crazy bombs the house..." He took a moment to cock an eyebrow rather dramatically before continuing on, "again, you can save one person, who do you save your father or your sister?"

"I'd save the maid to parlay that into nice a nice session of spiritual resonance by way of our special places."

The room was sanitized of noise as I fired my answer off without so much as a thought. Yes, it was a job interview but the question was preposterous and deserved an equally preposterous response. That said the ease at which I answered was steeped in a rather disturbing fact, the question he asked was similar to one I had asked myself before.

"My half sister is a Chuunin based on her abilities, not her name. She would be the one doing the saving if my father even needed it. He's improved the security at Nakano Manor to make sure nothing like that night ever happens again." I took a pause as the imagery of my mutilated arm splattered over the camera lens of my mind. The memory of that night was bitter for me, even 2.5 years later. "I'm not in a position to play the selfless hero anymore, the best thing I could do is save myself." I didn't mean for it but my tone had completely changed, I wasn't sure if it was the intention of Mr.Dillon or not but he had caused a crack in the facade I had crafted since my return to Konoha.

"Obviously I'm not going to take it easy on your family slugger. We have two other rags to compete with and this business is just as much about money as it is integrity. It's not a secret to anyone in this room that you're a young punk who is here because you hit the genetic lottery." Meh it wasn't the worst thing I had been called in the near recent past, that's not even including the insults Edie slings. I could see where he was coming from and honestly for me it was better if their disdain of me was open, in some sort of twisted way it kind of motivated me.

"Well Mr.Dillon for the sake of the paper and to put my lottery winnings to good use for the paper I could be the go to guy for all the Nakano family drama. You have my sword, or is it pen? Well it's definitely not penis... Meh who knows I'm willing to do what it takes to succeed here and be apart of the Konoha Times' family." I could feel everyone in the room grimace and cringe through my shtick, not knowing if I was a cold-blooded cutthroat, a story in and of myself, or a complete buffoon. The reality of the situation was that I was probably an amalgam of all three. That said it didn't matter what they thought about me so much as the boss.

"The willingness to sell out family to sell some rags..." He tilted his head downward bringing his hand to his brow and shaking his head. For a moment I thought I went too far...

"This is what I'm talking about people, this is the spirit of a newsman."

"Or a scumbag." The woman, who I had been calling ice queen, ejaculated the quip from her mouth almost instantaneously drawing snickers from our colleagues and causing our boss to crack hardy on the spot. The entire atmosphere of the room changed for what seemed like the seventh or eigth time as the Nubian sex Panther had now taken a seat at the table, settling in for the meeting we interrupted. Mr. Dillon was still creating a sonic disturbance with his bombastic laughter before a mischievous grin wormed it's way across his lips.

"I'm glad you've taken a shine to The Kid, Rana. You're going to be taking Bambi over here and turn him into a usable bureau stringer for us. We need more boots on the ground and as a fledging senior reporter it'll do you some good to mentor somebody." It was as if there were crazy stingy eye lasers being shot back and forth between my two seniors and to be quite honest while I found Rana to be... what's a respectful way to say I would do soulless things to bed her but she kind of scared the shit out of me with her whole Ghost Rider Penance Stare thing... Suffice to say the tension died down after a few moments as she regained that icy composure and the attention returned to me.

"So listen, Bambi, your desk is on the fifth floor, it's got your name on it and everything. Wait there while the grown ups finish up the business of business and then I'll send Ms. Rein to get you started." I felt a shiver down my spine as he beckoned me to leave. I didn't look at the woman who I had come to now know as Rana Rein, but the sub-zero arctic conditions that emanated from what was probably her undercarriage scared me enough to do a 180 and get my tuchus out of the meeting room. With the safety of the sound proof glass I let out a sigh of relief.

"Maybe I should stand in front of a freezer with my underwear, just in case I do actually get with her. Awesome preparation skills Zellous."

I thought aloud giving myself a self high-five, but then a startling realization shook me to my very core...

The door hadn't closed completely... anally gang-rape my life...​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2015)

Hell Hound
in
*How Many Times Can Gravity Forget?*













Speeding across the skyline of the metropolis of Fuzenkagure was a rather inconspicuous jet of amber light. It was too low to be a shooting star, it didn't burn with the same brilliance, and the way it moved, there was a spectacular sentience to it. Even in a city dominated with skyscrapers and neon lights the flash of light was dazzling in a transient sense. In the time since the invasion the rebuild funded by the Church had taken away some of the wonder of the city. It was much gaudier and audacious in not only its numerous edifices, but also its consciousness. The people of Fuzen had seen their city leveled by the jutsu of a mad despot so even a star with a mind of its own didn't have the same attention-grabbing grasp of their eyes it may have once had. That was better for the young man who was in fact the progenitor of this light. He needed an enigmatic veil of unverified anonymity to complete his mission on this night in spite of the minor spectacle.

And well...

"It's fun as fuck pin balling from building to building. WOOOH!!!"

Pushing off the ledge of building the Hellhound vaulted at a taller building, however this time he hadn't used all of pressurized momentum for his gather, letting gravity take hold he plummeted from over two hundred feet in the air. His body twisting and corkscrewing in a showy acrobatic display before he positioned himself so his back was to the ground, he was at about one hundred fifty meters now. A wry grin plastered along his face as a transparent audience looked on, a young man clad in black leather falling to his death.

*VRINNNG...SZHOOK*

The metallic wail of machinery reverberated through the air as he brought his organic hand to his metal arm, his legs hanging at the way side. A loud ringing pop resonated at this juncture of his air dance, the unraveling of carbon fiber rope followed, for you see it was not just halcyon hubris that propelled him to jump in this manner. The Hellhounds fingers leapt from his crimson hand shooting up toward the sky before finding their mark.

*RABBLE*

All five of his fingertips were embedded in the rock hard molding of buildings ledge and somehow that wry grin grew, threatening to eclipse the entire surface of his face. He knew, and perhaps some of the peanut gallery knew, what would happen next. First he gave an impish wink to the camera before looking up to the summit of the superstructure.

"#Choujin!"

The Hellhounds body was shot out of the mortar; he was a rocket zooming to the peak of the building. The torrid speed at which the wires reeled him upward caused the air to deluge upon him wrapping him in a zephyr overlay, his lustrous mop coiffed back by the air current riding to the top. It didn't happen right away just because of the massive height of the tower, but as he got there his body didn't stop, the momentum of his propulsion had transported him even higher than the building. The contrails of the sky so close he could pucker his lips and kiss the very periphery of the celestial boundary before him. For a moment, that came as quickly as it left, it seemed like gravity forgot him and he flew hooting and honkering with exhilaration, the truest sense of the word high. Then it was gone, gravity swaddled the Argent Superman carrying him in a ballistic parabolic arc that towered over most of conurbation of Fuzengakure.

It was at this juncture he tipped his front half over, tumbling, allowing his body to spin in the air like a wheel as he somersaulted enough times to give the audience motion sickness, all before he touched down on the ground of a smaller building. The momentum from the showboating had transitioned into a haphazard herky jerky clacking of the heels causing the young man to stumble with all the grace of a drunkard. Throughout he didn't pay any heed as he ran out of real estate to step on instead throwing his Void Gear arm in a wild cross haymaker.

*BOOM*

Part of the roof caved in as he was once again propelled toward the sky, using his arm to literally carom off the building bounding upward once again. His body was positioned slightly awkwardly like a "C" as he flew toward another metropolitan fabrication unfurling his body he shot the chakra to his feet sticking to the side of a massive reflective surface. Hellhound began to scale the erection with reckless abandon, his speed impressive but his steps so light he didn't crack the grass. It didn't take long to reach the top and now his destination was in view. 



It was an onyx cobblestoned twin spire that stood at a rather 130 meters tall and shared a startling resemblance to the famous Clermond Ferrand Cathedral of elseworld. The starkest contrast in the two structures was the imagery of their peaks. 

"One is topped by the symbol of an enigmatic yet mysterious God, while the one before us bears the symbol of a existential nihilist who had attained the status of "God" through zealots with the best PR skills in the history of the Shinobi world. Or you know cross versus upside down triangle inside of a circle."

The Hellhound spoke to no one in particular and everyone all at once as he echoed his personal thoughts on the Church of Jashin. This was one of the bigger churches that the Jashinist had erected in Fuzen since they started administering their relief aid, actually to be precise it was the second tallest yet the third biggest in terms of capacity. 

More importantly it was where his target and her prey lied.


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 7, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_The Family Trial_
PART 1

___________________​ 
He wasn't sure if he was ready yet. Even as he reached down to check the contents of Hitoku, worries began to whirl through Ren's mind. Could he have done more training? Prepared more equipment? Done more scheming? Should he have enlisted for Taneda's help after all?  And,  most importantly, what did Asobu mean by those words he said to him that night? It'd been a week since then, but Ren had come no closer to cracking the mystery. None of the archives mentioned anything, and he'd  cleaned those out down to the last book. Frustrating, but there was nothing to be done about it now.

The morning air was cold and prickled at Ren's skin as he stood among     his relatives. Usually, there would have been no small abundance of     bickering and trash talk already happening—it was nigh impossible to     gather up so many Houki without it turning into some sort of ego    contest. But under the eyes of the elders and the clan head, the    atmosphere remained relatively somber and tense. The anticipation was    almost palpable.

And then Raigaa Houki spoke. Any idle mutterings in the crowd that might have been there before immediately died down to the sound of his voice. "It is no secret to  the world that the sons and daughters of the Houki family are among the  most talented in the world. We boast skill, pedigree, wealth and  _history_. No other clan, not even the Uchiha nor the Senju, have been  able to survive since the ancient days of the Warring Clans. Even _they_ have crumbled and fallen with the passing of time. The Uchiha and Senju stood at the top of the world, but even they _fell_. The Hida have slowly risen to power in the recent century. But we have remained _strong_ throughout time."  His voice radiated through the air, finding no problem in reaching the  ears of even the furthest clansmen despite not using any assisted  technology. The ruler of the clan paused for a moment, either for respite or for effect, and then continued.  "There is no road which is blocked for a son or daughter of the Houki clan. We are skilled shinobi and kunoichi. We are _master_ assassins, businessmen, doctors and bureaucrats. It is this _adaptability_ of ours, which has allowed us to withstand the greatest of trials: _time_. At the top of the clan, however, stand the _chosen_ sons and daughters. Ones who have proven themselves to be a cut _above_ even the elite; the best of the best, as it were. These are the ones who will be immortalized forever in our clan's history, as the _pride_ of our family and..."

His stoic exterior shifted and Raigaa smirked. Something sparkled in his eyes, although Ren wasn't sure if it was just the trick of the light. "For one son or daughter, the heir to my throne. I wonder. Which one of you will it be?" And then he stepped back, rejoining the circle of elders as a hooded figure stepped forth. Ren noticed a cane in his hand, the faint smile underneath the thin piece of fabric covering his face and then felt the shift in the air. The space they were gathered around shimmered, distorted...

And Ren Houki felt the world swim.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 7, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_The Family Trial_
PART 2

___________________​ 
Ren Houki had been teleported before. He hated it three years ago, and he hated it now. It was, and remained, one of the most uncomfortable experiences he'd ever had which didn't involve a precarious brush with death.

Even as the reassuring feeling of solid ground returned to him, Ren scarcely had the opportunity to enjoy it before the nausea came. That sickly feeling acutely dubbed by experts in the field as 'teleporter's sickness'. It was as if somebody had emptied out everything inside his body, chucked his empty husk somewhere, then filled him back up with the appropriate fluids and organs after he'd safely landed. His legs felt like jelly and it took everything he had not to have his knees buckle. The headache did little to alleviate these discomforts. 

But, as it did before, the teleporter's sickness gradually and thankfully subdued. The aches dulled, the nausea cleared and his senses sharpened again. Ren suddenly became aware of just how dark it was, and the abundance of the dust in the air. He took in a deep breath, then looked up at the ceiling. He couldn't quite see one, but the inexplicable feeling of claustrophobia and the lack of light told him there was one.

"Brilliant. I'm underground," he muttered. 

Then there was a movement, and a shape emerged from the shadows.

"Who goes there?" the shape asked. The voice was male, with an indistinct dialect which could have come from anywhere. Under the dim illumination of the torches on the walls, the Houki could make out a tall person in a black robe, wearing a porcelain mask.

Ren stopped and observed the shape for a moment, not yet reaching for his dagger. "My name is Ren Houki. I'm here to start my family trial." He hesitated. "Do you mean to stop me?" is asked, after a beat.

"No," said the shadowy shape, and the single movement in its lips made Ren realise that it wasn't a mask he wore, but his actual face - porcelain, delicate and astonishingly creepy to even look at. "I am the Inquisitor. One of two here. We mean to test you; whether or not I have to stop you will depend on the outcome."

"What's the test?"

"A test of purity." The Inquisitor was silent for a moment, as if considering its next words. "I know of some who know you, Houki. They whisper in my ear. They know of your regrets, your guilt."

Ren was quiet for a moment. It suddenly became very tempting to just grab his dagger and wrench it into the 'Inquisitor's gut. "Fantastic. I've been due to have another one of these bullshit tests of character," he almost spat.

"Your cousin and idol," said the Inquisitor, "rendered comatose and later murdered by a woman whom you once looked up to. She died begging for mercy."

"If you're trying to provoke me, it won't work," came the reply. His voice was calm, but there was a clear determined defiance giving it edge.

"These are not my words, son of Houki. These are the words being whispered into my ear," the Inquisitor replied. His face remained completely impassive, and his voice echoed across the entire chamber.

"Who's doing this whispering?"

Now where was amusement in the cloaked man's voice. It was difficult to read his expression, but the Inquisitor had clearly expected this question. And it clearly took much relish in answering it. "Hana Houki. She is here, in this chamber. As are others. Waiting for you."

Ren stopped. "They're dead." He wanted nothing more than to attack now, at this point. The temptation of violence was almost overwhelming, but he controlled it. Reigned it in, like an ill-tempered horse. It took a great deal of willpower to do so, and the Inquisitor seemed to have noticed, as his eyes skittered over to Ren's briefcase and where his dagger was.

"The chamber we are in now is built between the Pure and Impure Worlds. You are a smart man, Ren Houki. I am sure you know what this means." Of course he knew what that meant. It meant that where they were now at the boundary between the land of the living, and the land of the dead. Such places were recorded to exist, of course, but they were thought to be myths like Mount Myōboku, Shikkotsu Forest, Ryūchi Cave or the White Hot Room. The Inquisitor continued. "If you are in doubt, you can pass on and I will not stop you."

"What about your test?"

"This is the test."

Ren didn't move for a few seconds, and once again considered attacking the Inquisitor. This was too easy, and it was obvious there was something going on, but what other choice did he have? Finally, the Houki gave a slow nod and walked past the porcelain-faced man, who took a step back and vanished into the darkness.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 8, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery & Hanekawa Tsubasa: Eliminating Past Mistakes_










​
With teeth gritting at the apex of his strength, Rosuto's power exuding rapidly, Hanekawa's head began to pound under the circumstance, many things flowed through his head, and at one juncture she could sense it... She could sense silence placing itself a midst their link. Emptiness, as if Rosuto himself delved deeper into another subconscious. Deeper into another mindset, Rosuto had now lost in sense of sanity. It as to be expected, that bottled up facade he's been placing for so long, the raw of such protruded in front of he who knew the truth, to that who he couldn't lie. And with it came the anger which birthed his power, the madness which drove him to a corner, the abyssal manuscript of his life. Drenched in blood and tears, Rosuto had finally been handed the opportunity once more. 

Mao took a step and extended his hands into a shrug, with teeth gripping down the cigarette, eye trained on his wonder specimen. 

"Wonderful! WONDERFUL! That face! Those eyes! You hate me. You LOATHE me! ZYAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!! YES! Come at me you shitty boy! I'll show you how weak you are. The worthlessness of your actions! I hope you took some dance classes, eh? Because the last few dances were killer for you!" 

Rosuto rested his hands, his shoulder easing themselves, as his body began to arc, the widen eye exposing Omoikane, Hanekawa glance witnessing him, the darkness consuming him. And this time, it came in the shape of white. The power which drowned him began eminent, the white of the Corridor. The very essence of another world protruded through his shoulders. Within, his chakra manifested that of two. A mother and a son, the dead residing on his eyes, with the Edo's power. Rosuto feet pulsed, a the sound began to shatter at the very spectacle of his speed, his image shifted and postured itself in front of Mao. Their eyes colliding in an intensified glare. 

An explosion, a pulse had been thrown, the kinetic prowess and vector particles began to exude a massive quake under their heels. Their movements began to shift and turn into a blur, their feet radiating a massive distorted set of movements, with each pound, kick and swing, the area shook with vigor. Hanekawa had lost herself, witnessing the spectacle of such play out. Her feet froze as she hadn't witness Rosuto's maximum talent blare before her eyes. Such marvelous display of power, such raw strength and brutal technique. Both were at seismic impasse. 

Rosuto came, turn to a twist, a pivot heel, halting into a 180 degree, his metallic limb connecting on the side rib, Mao with his beaming smile, torturous glare, rose his opposite foot and connected his knee. Rosuto was throw, retaliating, lifting. He began to turn, demonstrating the art of his Ba Gua Zhang, evading turning, with precision and coordinated footwork, his knees bent with an incoming swing from above, shifted into a push to evade a trust of a opposite swing, a kicked to propel backward before his fist met his jaw. Sweeping the earth before turning into a stop, Hanekawa began to take her step, moving. Her body began to move behind that of Mao's her movements served a distraction, Rosuto pulled a hand full of Kunai and began to trow them, their direction made Mao shift, and turn, but as expected this was but another strategy, as they came Hanekawa grabbed them and began to swing, throwing them in the air while grappling the next and proceeding to swing, repeating the process. 

Hovering steel was above the two's heads. Mao delighted by such resolution laughed and laughed, and laughed harder. Rosuto leaped into the fray and began to join the two in the fight. Their movements were splendid. The kunai continued to dance of the space, Rosuto capturing one and swinging, while evaded masterfully by Mao as soon as this action ended, he would lead and release, grappling another which stood closer to the earth before meeting the surface of surface of such. It was as if he hand eight arms, eight tendrils swiping, with the aid of Hanekawa, their bodies shifted, twisted, rubbing shoulders and coordinating their movements. 

Moa finally took the offensive, leaping, his hand took two of the floating kunai with a twist, his body repealed the upcoming strike, parried, both became staggered, his hand soon brought themselves to his chest, and he began to reverse the vectors. Their falling back was soon pulled, and the energy which granted them control soon was at Mao's favor, connecting a fist into Rosuto's skull, his body was sent wayward. Leaping, turning, the back of his foot connected with Hanekawa's head and thrown her towards the distance along with Rosuto.

His feet dragged on the floor, Rosuto throwing himself on the side grabbed Hanekawa before she met the wall. 

"You okay?"

"Sort of." 

"Don't look away~" 

The kunai were now heading towards the two, Rosuto released Hanekawa and trust his metallic limb towards their direction. A pulse of kinetic power soon exploded. Stopping the flying weapon on their tracks. But it wasn't until a bullet was heard, that Rosuto reminded himself of a similar event. Afraid, his eyes quickly shifted towards the side, noting, that Mao gun was held on his hand, and that Hanekawa had endured a shot. His eyes widen, his hand reached his head, his memories began to haunt him once more, his head pulsating. Not again.... Not again, not again....

"Well, she's slicker than the other one, I'll give her that." 

Her body rose,  but her foot was wounded. She was alive, but Mao was prepping for the next, Rosuto immediately threw his sound technique, paralyzing him were he stood. Befor shortening the gap, the white light soon began to transform into three piercing blade above his head, hovering, following. As he rushed behind, the cleaved his body, and pulling his knife. 

"Don't you dare..."

Rosuto twisted and swung his blade.

"TAKE HER AWAY!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 8, 2015)

*Asobu Houki*
_The Family Trial_
PART 3

___________________​
He gave a wry smirk and a sigh of relaxation as he watched his family's latest round of trials unfold from the comfort of his office. There was a lantern floating a few centimetres above the desk in front of him, his extended legs rested on the wooden surface below, and a remote control being spun in his hand. "I almost forgot how crap the encryption for the lower ranking lighthouses were, kuhahaha!" He chuckled to himself, then placed the controller down.

The door opened and a disgruntled looking man in his middle ages strolled through, carrying two large bags of popcorn and a cup of tea. His name was Hatsu, but Asobu never really cared to learn his last name. Buto, or something? "Your refreshments... sir," Hatsu said, his teeth almost grating at the last word as he set the plates down.

Asobu's eyes went from the screen, to the plates, back to the screen and then finally back at Hatsu. "The tea is missing sugar. Also, I changed my mind; bring me some chocolate cake and jelly as well. I'm thinking Ren-kun might take a while," he said, flashing an amicable smile at the reddening Hatsu.

"... yes," the man said, after resisting the sudden twitch in his right hand. 

"Yes, _sir_," he corrected.

"... yes, sir."

The Houki gave a nod, then ripped open the first bag of popcorn, before saying, "you know, it's these simple mistakes that stop you from being promoted. Where would you be without my guidance, Hanku-san?" And with that, came the first mouthful of popcorn. It was salty and tasted of caramel. 

Another twitch. "It's Hatsu," replied Hatsu. His voice trembled. 

"Cool. Now, back to that tea? And the cakes, and the jelly?" Asobu smiled, grabbed another handful of popcorn and happily waved the seething man out as he left his office to collect his latest round of requests. The Houki, for his part, nonchalantly returned his attention back to the screen, now focused on a different clansmen. His smile curved upwards, becoming more of a devious smirk than a well meaning grin, and his eyes narrowed. "Looks like you've got some stiff competition this year, Ren-kun, kuhahahaha."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 8, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

Fugetsu found himself sitting alone with his food in a cafe like a complete loser. However this did not trouble the Senju one bit, because in his head he looked like one of those quiet cool mysterious loners that all the girls wanted. He focused on looking like he was miserable wanted everyone to die. Yep, the chicks would totally dig it. A girl who looked to be a few years older than him walked by his table, and Fugetsu broke his quiet loner Sasuke Uchiha facade and caught a glimpse of her ass, and then whistled. 

He didn't get the reaction he was looking for. 

The girl halted, turned around, and came walking towards Fugetsu with fire in her eyes. The young adult wasn't sure what exactly he did wrong... Was it really a crime to admire someone's beauty? "You fucking pig!" She roared at the jet black haired shinobi. "You think you can just come in here and objectify me, like I'm just some piece of meat! But no, I'm not like the other girls, I will not stand idly as you rape me with your eyes! Fucking cis piece of scum!"

*Paft!*

His cheek was now red, and had a stinging sensation. The girl looked at Fugetsu satisfied. The young Senju in response simply stood up, looked at her, and slapped her back. His slap proved to be much more stronger as the girl went crashing into the ground, and she began crying. "He hiiiit me! I can't believe he hiiit me!"

*"Yo! What the fuck!"* One man stood up.
"You can't hit a girl!" another approached Fugetsu. 

Truly a fearsome sight... An army of white knights. The young adult crossed his arms and shrugged. "She hit me first..." 

A third man approached. "That doesn't fucking matter, you can't hit a girl!"

Reason wasn't working, he'd have to stoop to their level! "Wow! Are you sexist! I can't believe you're so sexist! You think women shouldn't be treated equally as men!"

The bickering went on for a while until Fugetsu decided this was stupid. The group of men didn't look like shinobi... And they didn't fall like shinobi after Fugetsu one shotted them all with a punch for each of them. Fucking civilians. Three unconscious men, and a crying girl... This wouldn't look good for Fugetsu when the authorities get involved... Or if someone who was conveniently there at the moment got involved. Or maybe if someone who conveniently just entered the cafe got involved...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 8, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_An Untimely Encounter_
PART 1

___________________​ 
Unfortunately for Fugetsu, there wasn't any need for someone to conveniently enter the cafe and involve themselves in his mess.

Because there were already two shinobi, sat in the distant corner of the room, watching him. Ren and Taneda had stopped by Tanzaku Town on their way back from a mission, looking for a place to get some refreshments and some rest. The mission hadn't been anything particularly strenuous; just a simple data run for their respective superiors, but it'd been a long journey for the Senju and an even longer drive for the Houki. They'd found their refreshments, but their blissful moment of respite was short lived.

The interruption had been abrupt; amusing (at least, to Ren) at first, then escalated in a most unwelcome manner. What had initially been a classic case of a guy getting caught trying to check out a girl out of his league - in the most hilarious way possible, to boot - had turned into something between a bar fight and a small-time massacre. The scuffle had ended as soon as it'd started, with the dopey looking person with dark hair systematically taking down all three of his would be attackers, but the ensuing chaos had left the cafe in something of a mess.

Ren bit into his panini, took a moment to enjoy the taste, then took another bite. The boy was just stood there now, flushed a light shade of red with irritation but not with fatigue. Clearly a trained shinobi, considering his moves and the ease with which he dispatched of the men, but evidently not a smart one. The Houki took another look at his face, as if to confirm something, then gave a silent nod to himself. Definitely stupid.

"Looks to just be another retard shinobi with a bad temper. Let's not get invol-" he started, but Taneda had already gotten up from his seat and begun to make his way over. The Houki, for his part, just brought a hand to his face. Damn his friend and his virtuous Senju sensibilities.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 8, 2015)

[- H E A V E N L Y Code - ]
<"The Return of All Things Good & Bad">]


Sirens blared and colored the still pillars with flickering red lights. The under the midst of the forever drizzling rain, dozens of fire trucks and ambulances headed towards a certain catastrophe. Tearfilled screams were drowned out pitifully from roar of the chaos. Despite the land labelled with as the Village Hidden in The Rain, the pour was ever-more-so heavier than usual. These events were all brought upon by the massive fire that had finally began to quell, but the scars of the charred earth and flesh were far too apparent for it to matter.

Crowds from all over the village surrounded the havoc. Their hopes of the flames damage being minimal were ironically crumbled as the horror became more uglier as the fire lessened. Three and a half sectors were burned pitch black to the point of no recognition. Devastated buildings collapsed from their lack of support. Bodies of humans and animals, who once breathed, were now similar to statues as they struck poses of fear as their last action while being burned alive. 

Bystanders, just at the edge of the destruction pleaded in hopes of love ones not being apart of this sorrowful act. As the fallens' faces were unrecognizable, some would forever be unnamed throughout the graves of time to come. All eyes watched this terror unfold, but a certain pair of eyes watched from above. Not an angel, but a young woman sat upon the ledge of the high building just next to the mayhem. She was Riokou of Silent Honors, and scowl of disgust was noticeably on her face. 

"This is just too much,"

She criticized from underneath her hood that protected her green hair from the rain. There wasn't any reason needed, for her displeasure. The pain suffered from the dead and the living was imaginable was imaginable at this point. 

"Quite a chaotic sight indeed," 

Another voice appeared, verbally and physically out of thin air. A creature with a diabolic appearance showed itself next to the kunoichi. As they had no true physical form, the rain simply phased through them. It was a spirit that traveled alongside Riokou's side, whether she liked it or not. 

"Just how many has it been so far through these few years?"

Yubel further questioned with a strong lack of empathy unlike Riokou.

"I have no idea, but these catastrophes are appearing all over the world"

Uncaring about their existence, the young woman's eyes paid no heed to the demon. For the gruesome hell that laid below was far too horrific. Even so, not a single tear was shed. 

Horrible accidents, whether by nature or nothing new. But this was no mere accident that constructed this mayhem of destruction. For these strings of calamity held a certain signature for the passed two years that linked them all together. 

Yes, if one looked above as she does now, a certain word could be read from the remaining bits of flames at the center. Riokou's eyes peered through the rises ashes and smoke. She stood. The unholy word-, no, name, that haunted the lives of many, was spoken.

"'Madou'. These calamities always all carry the name that name for all to see. No one knows who or what that is, but that scoundrel Quenser has been searching for it. If I stay close to this trail, I'm sure to finally.....FINALLY catch him!"

*- Liberator's Rain Arc BEGIN! -*​​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 8, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Tanzaku Town

_The Tumultuous Titan Tackles Tanzaku Town!!!_

----------​
Taneda raised an eyebrow as he looked over his shoulder at the commotion, grip on his chopsticks going slack as his attention drifted away from his noodles. He looks back to Ren and his expression flattened. Sighing, he pushed out his chair and stood, moving towards the young man. "...how vexing."

Taneda slipped his hands into his pockets as his clogs clacked against the floor, stopping a safe distance away from Fugetsu. "...are you. Ah. On a mission?" His shadow began to bob and weave with subtle gestures and movements, in counterpoint to the Senju standing nearly statuesque despite his irritation with the situation.

He _really _liked noodles.

"Because if you weren't...I'm going to have to ask that you leave." He stared Fugetsu down, seemingly oblivious of any of the others he'd just taken the time to lay out. The young man sniffed once to draw in the scent of his chakra...and then an eyebrow bobbed its way above his lens, curiosity piqued. Probably just smelling his own scent...but. An odd anomaly. Could this really be another member of the Senju Clan? He didn't recognize him at all, though...and with a temper like that he wouldn't last long in the Compound.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 8, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

Fugetsu looked in the direction of the pasty skinned white haired teen. Automatically the green eyed shinobi took a disliking to him. There was just some people in this world that deserved unwarranted hatred. However the universe had a way of working itself out... Because the kid gave Fugetsu a reason to hate him! First he asks if Fugetsu is on a mission, and before even giving him a chance to reply he adds on saying if Fugetsu isn't on a mission he has to leave. 

Luckily for the scrawny teen who probably had asperger's, Fugetsu wasn't some aggro douchebag who attacks whenever his manliness was challenged. He glanced at the three unconscious men... Nope, that was a different set of circumstances. Those three men were threatening Fugetsu because he believed in gender equality and self defense. This white haired teenager was probably socially retarded and didn't know how to act in public. 

"Uhh...Can you just fuck off?"  He replied as he sat back down in his chair so he could continue eating his food. Normally Fugetsu would've left the scene after knocking out those three men, but now that this kid told him to leave, he _had_ to stay.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 8, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Tanzaku Town

_The Tumultuous Titan Tackles Tanzaku Town!!! Part II_

----------​
Taneda exchanged a glance with Ren for a moment before looking back to Fugetsu. "That's rather oppositional of you. But if that's how it is..." As Fugetsu turned to sit down, Taneda's shadow grabbed the leg of his seat, giving the chair a spark of its master's chakra. The chair then began to edge its way backwards just as the other Senju attempted to sit, more than likely resulting in him falling flat on his ass. When he worked his way back to his feet, he'd find that his food had somehow been replaced with a figure of sand very similar in shape and contour.

"Enjoy your meal, Attitude-san." Taneda called over his shoulder as he returned to his seat. It wasn't that he was being rude; he reasoned that if the young man's meal was no longer edible, he'd leave of his own volition, rather than because Taneda had asked him to. Plus, he'd done so in a way that didn't tax the establishment's furniture or architecture, only the food the boy had already purchased, and in a way that left it unclear if Taneda had been the reason. All in all, an amazing plan.

In his head.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 8, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

"What the fuck?" He muttered as his ass made contact with the floor instead of the chair... He had a hunch that some fuckery was at work here, but alas there wasn't any shinobi who possessed the chair release kekkai genkai; the ultimate release to manipulate chairs. He must've just miscalculated how close the chair was to him... Yeah that made sense. Standing up, he pulled his chair close to him and sat down. Looking at his... "What the fuck?" He muttered again.

His sandwich was now sand. 

Turning his head to look for someone who works in this establishment, he was relieved to see what looked to be the owner of this estate to be approaching him. "Oh good. You're here. You see... My sandwich magically turned into sand. I'd like anoth-"

"You leave my cafe." The short fat thick accented man cut in bluntly. 

"What! Why?" The Senju replied flabbergasted.

In response the man just eyed the three unconscious men on the floor. All his other customers, and the girl Fugetsu had slapped had already left the cafe... No doubt because of Fugetsu. "Oh come on, they started it!" He whined like a child, completely exasperated. 

"Out! Now! Before I call Bolice!" He roared.

"Ahahahahaha! You say police funny... Anyways, you served me fucking sand." He eyes his plate which is literally filled with sand."I want a refund."

"No refund! Leave!" His gravelly voice raised.

The green eyed shinobi raised an eyebrow. "Okay... But let's not let this food go to waste."

"Wha... What you doing! Stop! Off of me!" The man roared as Fugetsu pounced on top of him, his hand filled with sand. 

"Wow, the owner of this joint is afraid to eat  at his own place's food, how embarrassing!" He said as he shoved a handful of sand into the man's mouth.


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 9, 2015)

Bureiku
Headquarters

Bureiku broke his way through the streets of Sunagakure it was early evening and the streets were packed with villagers, tourists, and shinobi alike. Just as the landscape had begun to cool down everyone left their shelter in hopes of striking a deal on the local markets, and high street. Directly ahead of him sat an man-made lake, separating him from the headquarters of the Ziridan Corporation split into three individual towers each was separately run by the three businesses that ultimately made up the Keeper Organisation. 



It was a fairly recent development that had been going on for the past two years and not only served as their hub of technological development but also a sign of corporate power. It seemed in the corporate world the bigger, the better unsurprisingly as of late that was the common theme, each organisation attempting to out do one another in various ways and this was merely one of them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 9, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_An Untimely Encounter_
PART 2

___________________​ 
It was one of those things where if you blinked, you'd have missed it. The noisy boy with the black hair approached the cafe owner, beads of sand dripping onto the floor from between his fingers, forcibly cranked open the poor man's jaw with his free hand and moved to stuff the _sand_wich (haha!) into his mouth. The ink snakes burst from the shadows, from the puddle of spilled coffee turned ink, and wrapped themselves around his wrist and arm, locking it in place. Taneda stopped forward, with Tenebrae's shape eagerly trailing after him in anticipation.

"... that isn't how you get people to help you," he said, after a moment of pause.  

But the boy with green eyes didn't seem to hear him. Instead, his attention seemed to be wholly fixed onto the bundle of snakes slithering across his arm. "Hey, get this thing off of me!" His frown deepened. "Wait, hold on, I got this." And then he swung his arm, swiping with such strength that his knuckles grazed at a piece of the wall and that the snakes were flung off almost immediately. The boy grinned at his now unrestrained arm, then refocused his attention back onto the fat man.

He swung again, but this time something else stopped him. A bright blue translucent barrier between his half fistful of sand, still dripping all over the carpeted floor, and the jaw of the stunned cafe owner. Ren stepped forward, a hand pressed against his head as he did so. "There always has to be one _retard_ that ruins my day..." he grumbled.

The short fat man with the ugly mustache's head reared between looking at the green eyed boy's fist, Taneda's impassive expression and Ren. "Y-you two, you're shinobi, right? Do your job and get rid of him!" he cried indignantly.

Ren scowled and glared at the owner. "Excuse me? It's not my job to clean up after the mess _you're_ too incompetent to handle, yourself." He then placed a small wad of cash on the table. A small, but sizable chunk, comparable to the reward money for the mission he'd just completed. "That should be enough to pay for our meals, any damage we may cause and a razor to shave your mustache off with."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 9, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

Fugetsu was confused. First before he could feed the owner a mouth full of sand, snakes made out of... Ink or some shit like that struck out and held his limbs in place. Who the fuck even did that? Must've been the white haired autistic kid. Disregarding that, the young Senju easily broke free and returned to attempting to feed the owner sand, only for a barrier to get in his way. He had a feeling that this barrier was made by the androgynous blue haired douche bag who was on a date with the autistic kid... But this is the part that confused him.

Why did the blue haired kid put up a barrier to defend the owner, if he was going to basically blow the owner off literally seconds after when asked for help. Eh, whatever. This was just stupid anyway. No need for things to escalate."I'm so giving this place a bad review." Fugetsu crossed his arms, and then glanced at Ren. "At least he can grow a mustache." And then finally the Senju's eyes settled on the white hair kid. He walked forward.

"By the way." He smirked at Taneda, and then made a dramatic pause. Fugetsu felt like one of those badass anime characters doing this. "The name isn't attitude, it's Fugetsu Senju."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 9, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Tanzaku Town

_The Tumultuous Titan Tackles Tanzaku Town!!! Part III_

----------​
Taneda's eyebrow rose above the lens of his glasses and he parted his lips to speak. Nothing came out for a moment, and he closed his mouth. "...no. You're not of the Senju Clan...your chakra...smells like it though." He rubbed his forehead. "No no no, that...doesn't make sense. Who...Fugetsu?" He started to shift through hand seals. "How...vexing." He paused his signs. "Where are you from, Fugetsu?"


----------



## Bringer (Feb 9, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

"Wow!" Fugetsu dramatically yelled. "So rude, you don't even give me your name after I give you mine."  He stormed off angrily towards the door, but before he could exit he just snickered slightly. "I'm just fucking with you." He turned his head to look at the white haired teen. "Where I come from is a long story... Well actually it isn't. You're familiar with the Great Hashirama Forest, correct? Well the forest was enriched with his DNA, my mother harvested said DNA, made it into sperm with... Science... Impregnated herself, and now Hashirama is my daddy." He then paused noticing how stupid that sounded. He then shrugged.


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2015)

_
Losing 
Closing and Opening_​
_*[16 Years Earlier]*_​
Everything he held dear was gone. It disappeared and flickered away into the night sky, the only thing that was left of his dearly beloved things, was the heat from the flames, and the smell of ash. Though he couldn?t smell that properly either because the smell of his own roasting flesh. The pain that ripped through half of his body wasn?t nothing that was comparing to the pain that was in his heart. With each crackle of fire, the sound of firefighters, and ambulances. The growing whispers of his neighbors. Everything was being mushed together into white noise?.

He lost everything?..
_Everything was gone?.._​
His wife and child, his work, and his pride and joy. The happiness he crawled so hard to get. It was gone. It was gone and he couldn?t even enjoy it. The man found himself shaking as he placed his head down on the ground. The sounds he made from his mouth was nothing that any human could ever put their finger on. It was filled with pain and sadness, but at the same time it didn?t sound human. 

?It?s truthfully a shame.? A voice warm almost like liquid gold sighed to itself, ?You only wanted to do what was right for the world. Lead them into a new beginning.?

_?And this is how they repay you?.?_​
The man looked up from the ground, his face disfigured and torn. If it was any other person, they would probably show some sigh of disgust. Although the woman in front of him didn?t do no such thing. Her red eyes, and snow white hair, her pink lips, all of her was inviting and understand. Young but mature beyond the age she appeared. The woman wore a black dress, as she looked at the flickering fire, and yet it seemed that no one else saw her. Everyone went pass them trying to put out the fire. 

?They took everything away from you?.?​
The man bit the good side of his lips, the other was completely mangled and threaten to tear off it he decided to bite down on that part. He knew his teachings weren?t normal! He should have listened to his seniors and taught by the book! If he did that then he would have been safe! His family would have been safe!

Though as soon as he thought that he was embraced by the woman in black.  Despite looking pale, she was warm and smelled of thick perfume. Though it was calming, almost as if he was a child and she was his mother. The woman with the white hair and sparkling red eyes nuzzled into his bad side of his face and stroked his back.

?Don?t think that?.Don?t ever think that.? She purred, ?You were doing what was right?.?

The man lifted up his good hand and tried to embrace the woman in black. He could hear her chuckle as she brought him in closer. 

?Humans fear what is different. They retaliate anything that defies the norm.? She continued, ?I?m so sorry that you had to see the true form of the human nature.?

The woman in black pulled away from him, and smiled almost as if she heard a good joke.

_?It?s truthfully disgusting isn?t it??_​
The man didn?t know what to say, no he couldn?t say anything in front of this woman who appeared to him. 

?Make a wish?.And I will grant it?? She told him, ?No matter what the wish is. I will grant it?.Only thing you have to do for me is one thing.?

The man opened his mouth?.​


----------



## Hero (Feb 10, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"There." Tsughi said pointing towards Prince Isamu's estate on the ground below them. The two woman started their descent into the Land of Scales in high hopes to figure out the details behind the fatal attack. Upon landing on the ground, Tsughi and Sayano were surrounded by news reporters who had come from various lands. The news of Magistrate Kawahara setting to make an appearance in the Land of Scales spread like wildfire. Every journalist present wanted to pull the Magistrate aside for questioning and made dire attempts to reach her. Tsughi and Sayano pushed through the reporters until they reached a part of the estate sectioned off from the journalists.

 "You're pretty famous huh?" Sayano said, looking at Tsughi jokingly. Glancing over at Sayano, Tsughi gave a brief response before continuing to press forward.

 "Well when you're a high ranking official, you tend to draw a crowd. Especially when you're Konohagakure's head of foreign policy."

At the door to Prince Isamu's mansion, stood a man fiddling his thumbs. From the looks of things, he seemed very frantic as if he was anticipating an impending arrival. 

"Kohsuke Saitama?" Tsughi asked as she approached the nervous man. Upon hearing the Magistrate's voice, the fidgeting whirled around and immediately starting bowing to praise woman. Tsughi smiled at the man's display of submission. Traditionally a bow was a greeting and in some forms, a way to show respect. However to the Magistrate, it represented worship in one of it's highest forms, one worthy of a god. Although the act of another human being lowering himself to her aroused Tsughi, she didn't have time to indulge in the moment. She had a job to do. "There will be other circumstances in which you can bow before me Kohsuke Saitama, but right now I need you to take me to the body." Tsughi said smugly. 

"Yes, of course Magistrate Kawahara-sama. Please follow me this way." the man said leading the duo into the mansion. As the triad made their journey to the location of Isamu's body, Sayano observed the set up of the mansion. Everywhere she looked, there were cameras hidden in the stone walls away from view. There were even cameras implanted deep beneath the earth and in the vegetation outside. If one didn't possess the byakugan or the superior golden byakugan, they wouldn't have known they were there. That however wasn't the issue. What disturbed Sayano, was the fact that the killer wasn't caught entering the building or leaving the building. Back in Konohagakure, Tsughi's lackey said the Land of Scales didn't have a clue as to who committed the crime, but Sayano would have at least thought they managed to obtain some footage. Whoever this killer happened to be, was dangerous and should be made a priority.

Kohsuke brought the group towards a staircase that lead up to the second floor of the mansion. Signaling for the woman to follow him, the man ventured upstairs to Prince Isamu's office. Once they cleared the staircase and emerged on a landing leading to Isamu's office's closed doors, Kohsuke stopped and turned around to face the Land of Scales' guests.
"I'll warn you, it's gruesome..." the guide said solemnly.

"Open the door." Tsughi said plainly. Obeying her commands, Kohsuke opened the door to Isamu's office revealing the terrors within. Blood was splattered everywhere surprising Sayano. Observing how the blood was laid across almost every aspect of the office indicated Prince Isamu was clearly tortured while he was killed. 

"There wasn't anything left of his body, but it is our best assumption that is was consumed by the killer." Kohsuke said while handing Tsughi a slip of paper. On the paper was a message written in a messy scrawl. Straining her eyes, Tsughi started to read its contents aloud.




> "I wish I would have saved you all more than what I did, but he tasted so _good_. Enjoy the delicacy I did leave."



"Delicacy?" Tsughi asked curiously looking at Kohsuke for answers. The man hung his head low and directed the woman's gaze toward the ceiling. Sayano curious as well looked up in the direction Kohsuke pointed. Above them, words were spelled out on the ceiling of Isamu's office in a strange material.

"Is that-" Sayano started to say before a drop of blood plopped on her cheek.

"Yes, it's pieces of his skin, grafted to the ceiling. We don't what kind of person could have done this, but we believe it has something to do with the message spelled out with Isamu's flesh." Kohsuke said disgusted, "You will catch them won't you Magistrate Kawahara?" the man asked.

Ignoring the man's words briefly, Tsughi continued to stare at the ceiling mesmerized by the contents. "The Crusade..." she voiced silently. Turning towards Sayano and Kohsuke, Tsughi commanded that they both round up the citizens of the Land of Scales so she can deliver them a message.
"Anyone who can't make this announcement will have to hear it via radio. Now get moving." the Magistrate barked.

Kohsuke and Sayano both departed from the office and went about Tsughi's instructions. When they left the room, Tsughi turned her focus back to the message on the ceiling. Slowly the ends of her mouth started to curl up into a twisted smile.

Like Tsughi had ordered, Sayano and Kohsuke had most of the villagers in the Land of Scales rounded up for Tsughi's address. The ground was hectic with gossip being thrown back and forth about the circumstances of the Prince's death and the state of affairs for the Land of Scales. Everyone had their own take on what had happened, but one thing that Sayano heard that was consistent, was the people's opinion on Tsughi's status. Everyone knew who she was and how she adored by people on the side of white and black. People compared her to Naruto and said she was everything he was supposed to be, but wasn't. Little girls idolized her and said they wanted to be her when she grew up. Young men lusted after her figure and older individuals worshiped her, praying for her to help them like she has helped so many other villages. Just when it seemed like the chatter would never end, Tsughi approached the podium and instantly everyone fell silent. Kohsuke and Sayano were near the front of the crowd and joined everyone else in looking up to see what Tsughi had to say.

"Greetings citizens of the Land of Scales. First and foremost, I want to share my condolences on the loss of a phenomenal leader. Terrorism is a psychological warfare. The man who killed your leader is trying to manipulate you and change your behavior by creating fear, uncertainty, and division in society. However I, Tsughi Kawahara, ask you to not be afraid. There is no way I will allow this country to slip back into the dark ages. I know you all have heard the truths of my accomplishments, and I am here standing before you now to tell you all that I am giving everyone here in this country a better future! With the help of Sayano and the rest of my people, we are going to lay down the groundwork for people to achieve their own greatness*-*" Tsughi took the time to pause before continuing, "Citizens of the Land of Scales, terrible things do happen; how you all respond to them defines your character and the quality of any future you have in this life. You may choose to sit in perpetual sadness, immobilized by the gravity of the magnitude of this loss, or you can choose to rise from the pain and treasure the most precious gift you have - me, a new leader standing before you. Rise with me and shake off the existing government, and form a new one that suits the innovation of your magnificent country better!" 

Everyone stood in silence for a moment, but then erupted into a loud and cheerful uproar that rang throughout the skies. In the crowd, people were hugging each other and crying. Many more others were still cheering and clapping, giving all their praise to Tsughi. Kohsuke looked over, "She's wonderful isn't she? What a powerful speaker. Such emotion, I'd do anything for her. I'm blessed to say we get to share her with you all in Konohagakure." the man spoke kindly in awe.

Sayano smiled at Kohsuke and turned back to look at Tsughi trying to hide her blushing. "Yeah you're right," Sayano beamed proudly, "And I'm blessed to have her as my woman. There isn't anything I wouldn't do for her. She's...my everything."

Tsughi continued to absorb the feelings of acceptance the villagers were giving her. The woman trembled at the feeling that was surging through her body. Nothing could compare to what she was feeling. Not sex, not breathing, not love, not drugs, or anything could make her high as this. Forming a devilish grin, the woman smiled as she watched the sun set on the Land of Scales.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2015)

_
Losing 
Closing and Opening_​
?Wow! Did you get new books today Magus??​
Her voice was almost that of a child, but he knew that it was far from the truth. The girl smiled at him, her cheesy grin as she picked up a book and began to flip through it. Today was a normal day in Fuzenkagure surprisingly, one of the few slow days the village was allowed to have with everything happening. Even the young one was busy with working nowadays, she would barely stop in for coffee or tea. Though when she did, it almost felt like his little house gained some light. 

Though in some areas, he felt as though there were still some shadows.

?Yes, they just arrived from Kiri.? He answered the young one, ?Please help yourself, I still have a ton of my old books to read, so you can take it home if you want to.?

The girl looked up at him shocked, before smiling warmly and shaking her head. 

?I don?t have enough time on my hands nowadays, I would love to sit down and read a book.? She sighed as she pressed her head against the back of the chair. ?Though I haven?t been getting much sleep lately either.?

Magus went to the kitchen and from his cabinet pulled out an arrangement of herbs and placed them in a bright blue cup that was specially brought for her. He poured some hot water in and gave it to her. Again she smiled as though nothing was wrong and let the steam fill her nose.

?You should take time out for yourself, or else you?ll regret it.? Magus smiled as he sat down across from her at the table, ?Even young ones should take care of themselves.?

She giggled as she wrapped her hands around the mug.

_?I know!?_​
She seemed so innocent, though he knew that she was growing up. Even in small exchange like this, he got the gist of what was going on in her life. Some days when she was over, he just wanted to ask her to stay over, to make sure she rest and got a full meal, because something in his heart told him she wasn?t. Though he wasn?t her father, and he would never be, but that didn?t stop him from caring for her. The way her blue hair cupped her face, and the way she sat with her legs close to her chest. She was still a child that needed to be protected. 

?Thanks for letting me come over.? She said out of nowhere, the shyness in her voice appeared, and when Magus looked at her, she looked down. ?It?s the only place that I have to myself, here with you?.So thank you?For letting me come over all the time.?

Magus couldn?t help but chuckle at her innocents, ?Please, thank you for coming! I appreciate it with all my heart! No one come to visit a disfigured old man any way.?

??.? She didn?t say anything, maybe because she didn?t like when he made fun of his condition or his loneness. The girl had a kind heart filled with love, and so he wasn?t surprised when she came over and hugged him tightly, ?I?ll come over more?.Promise?.?

Magus smiled weakly to himself, her heart was far to kind and trusting?.

?You are truthfully a goddess among men Kei.?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_An Untimely Encounter_
PART 3

___________________​ 
Ren pursed his lip, clenched his jaw and mustered up all his power, but it was too late. It had been a small snort at first, then a smirk, and then he burst out into an uproar of laughter. "Buahahahahahahaha!" His knees buckled slightly, and he was forced to place a hand on the table to keep his balance upright. It lasted for a good ten seconds or so before the laughter died down. The Houki took a sharp inhale of breath, breathed out and did his best to get his serious face on. 

And then he saw Fugetsu's gormless face again, remembering what he'd said a few moments ago. Ren's upper lip twitched. "Kukuku..." Fugetsu's frown deepened. "Kuahahahahahahaha!"

"What's so funny?"

The Houki wiped away a tear from his eye, this time managing to successfully suppress the giggles, leaned onto the chair and looked at Fugetsu. "... damn, that killed me," he muttered to himself and shook his head, "nothing, just the fact that someone as scrub-looking as you is of noble pedigree, Defect Test Tube Baby-san."


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2015)

_
Losing 
Closing and Opening_​
When girls are young, they have to learn about the dangers of the world pretty quickly. It?s different from boys, where no one really thinks about the danger for them. The danger for girls are way more out there, almost like at the center stage. Magus always told himself that if he had a child, that he prayed it wasn?t a girl. He never really wanted one, not because he wanted someone to pass on his name, it was nothing silly like that. Though he never wanted a girl, because of the dangers of the world. He would have to open up his eyes to every single one of them. 

The ones that were far away?.
And the ones that were close to home.​
Thinking of those type of things, he wondered what her parents taught her and how they taught her. Did they teach her the danger of the worlds? The people that will harm her and abuse her? Did they teach her about the dangers of falling in love and getting hurt? There were so many questions he wanted answered, but he knew that only a few of them could be answered now. She was curled up on the couch, sleeping peacefully like there was nothing in the world to fear. 

They didn?t teach her much?.​
Magus went over and for a minute the shadows popped up and waved him off, he smiled, the summoning he gave her was a protective one. Though he knew how to deal with that, Magus turned back around and grabbed some rock candy. He watched as they launched themselves in the air and caught the falling pieces, before disappearing back into her shadow. Magus sighed as he walked back over to Kei, but then was stopped again, this time by a hand.

?I?m not as stupid as them, and I would appreciate if you would refrain from touching my master.?​
Magus looked up and saw a man, for a minute he couldn?t really process what was going on. Who was he? How did he get in here? Although then he heard the word master, and it finally clicked. This man was a summoning? How could she be able to have enough chakra to summon something like that? Though Magus worries weren?t vocalized, but he smiled and backed away from the sleeping girl frame. 

?I?m sorry, I don?t want her to get a cold from sleeping here, may I place a blanket on her?? Magus asked respectfully, that seemed to please the man, but he still shook his head.

?No, I just wanted her to rest, she has been pushing herself into working and doesn?t want to listen to anyone when she gets that way.? The summoning explained, ?So thank you actually for letting her rest here. We appreciate your kindness.?

Magus chuckled to himself, ?Please, I really like her over.?

?I think my master like being over here.? ​
Magus picked up Kei and cradled her in his arm before walking out the front door, but before he left the house, he turned around and nodded his head. 

?I will say you said goodbye.? He told him, ?So then please enjoy the rest of your evening.?

And with that he was out, almost like he didn?t exist in the first place. 
It was good that she had someone to protect her, because the world was such a dangerous place?.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_Horror Event_
PART 1

___________________​
Night time camping in the Land of Rice was by no means 'comfortable'. There was a chilly nip in the air and a steady wind that made the dead forest leaves whistle and the trees shiver. The group had done their best to find a suitable camping spot, but the best they were able to find was a patch of relatively dry, flat earth. It was too dark to continue onward in unfamiliar territory and, besides, the break down of Ren's car had made continued travel substantially more difficult. 

They gathered around a small camp fire; there had been no small amount of dead twigs and pine to use as fuel for it, but the sporadic gusts of wind which blew through the area made it difficult for the thing to ever get bigger than a small ember. 

"God, it's freezing," Dan grumbled to himself, swallowing a spoonful of canned soup. 

"Oh, quit your whining, you wimp," Nia rolled her eyes, then took another sip of her soup. It was tomato, tasted of metal and had gone lukewarm, but it was still better than nothing. Besides, she'd lived on far worse before. 

The scout ignored her comment, and continued, "we need a better fire. The thing we've got here is positively _feeble_." He hesitated. "Let's use Ren's car."

"Touch my car and I'll kill you."

"It _is_ quite cold," Izumi agreed, "though I doubt adding any more wood to the fire would really help all that much. This really is a bastard of a mission, though. The Land of Rice is _terrible_ during this season."

"The Land of Rice," said Ren, "is terrible _every_ season."

Dan groaned, set down his soup, and put his face between his hands. "You know what else is terrible? This _soup_. I'd run and hunt something down for us, but I can barely feel my legs right now." And as if to emphasize his point, he hoisted up his right leg, then let it drop harmlessly back onto the dirt with a solid thud. Unfortunately, he accidentally knocked over the can of soup he'd just set down and spilled the contents of it over his boots. "... dammit."

"Brilliant. You can no longer do the one thing you're actually good at."

"Hey, it's not like you're good for anything right now, either. What are you gonna do, put out our fire with your rain dance? Use your genjutsu to make us think it's warm?" Dan paused. "Can you do that?"

"No. But be that as it may, I'm the only one here not whining about how cold it is." The dark skinned girl gave a shrug, then went back to trying to enjoy her cooling soup.

"We can't all have been raised in the mountains now, can we? Some of us were actually born among _civilization_," Ren grumbled at her, taking a reluctant sip from his can.

"... guys, where did Taneda go?"

The group suddenly frowned in complete unison. Heads swiveled and huh's were muttered, but nobody was particularly surprised that Taneda had disappeared. Not anymore, at least. This wasn't the first time the Senju had wandered off - presumably to go check out something that piqued his curiosity earlier - and Ren personally doubted that it'd be the last time.

A twig snapped behind them.


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2015)

_
Losing 
Closing and Opening_​
The world was a dangerous place, filled with dangerous people, most people knew that when they got a certain age, but they never truthfully realize until it was too late the biggest trouble is from the people that knew you the best.  Those were the things that hurt the most, but at the same time if anything happens, the cops look at the people that were close to you. Many people learn to be wary of those around them, because it was natural. The world was danger, and everyone including their mother could be a potential threat. Though sometimes, people would like to close their eyes and pretend that nothing like that would ever happen to them. 

That the people they make friends with are the ones that could trust forever. 
Share their inner most secrets.​Be free from society constraints.​
Humans were such social animals, and yet they were the most dangerous thing in the world. In truth that was a complete shame. How could anyone betray the ones that was close to them, that gave them their heart and soul too? 

It was truthfully easy and Magus was about to demonstrate now.​
?It is time Magus, your wish is about to come true.? A voice thick and threatening told him, the voice chuckled to himself, ?Just deliver the girl to the shrine and from there, Durga will be born into this world and your wish will be granted.?

The voice chuckled, but it was a booming unnerving chuckle.

?I wonder what she?ll say when she realize what is going on, how she will look at you when you sell her over to a bunch of fanatics.? 

Magus turned around and smiled gently?

?I truthfully don?t care about that at all Azrael,? Magus turned around to see a summoning on a couch, Durga servant and the sign that the time of Durga arrival, ?All of that is just?.Extra to what is about to come.?

Azrael leaned forward and looked at Azrael, his eyebrow raised in interest at the human attitude. 

?Durga is about to be reborn, everything that is wrong with this world will be reset and that is nothing else I could ask for.? Magus smiled before chuckling, ?The thought that my wishes have fell upon a gods ear is enough for me to throw anything out the window for her arrival!?


?So have you become one of her fanatics?? Azrael asked

?Fanatics? Please if I could have a choice, I would drag god from her throne and seal her away in my heart!?​
Azrael face dropped?

?It?s a joke my old friend?.?

_?I never like jokes?.?_​
Magus shook his head before clapping his hands together.

?Once she arrives, maybe we should challenge the Church! Maybe she?ll allow me to be her head priest and preach her word!?

No matter how many worlds he travelled, there was always that one person that obsessed over his master, it just happen that many of them converged into one dimension. 

?Get her to the shrine Magus, and all will be answered.? Azrael stood up before looking at Magus, ?She is counting on you.?

Magus bowed deeply?

?Anything for the Lord Durga.?​


----------



## Hero (Feb 10, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsughi and Sayano sat in a cafe enjoying a beautiful lunch. It was the girls' last time together before Sayano had to leave with Shinji willingly or unwillingly. Besides, with Tsughi being the Magistrate of Foregin Policy of Konoha and now being the Leader of the Land of Scales, she was going to be pretty preoccupied with life. And with becoming the new leader of the Land of Scales, Tsughi had a lot of things to clean up. Therefore, Tsughi couldn't accompany Sayano back to Konoha to see her off. 

"Sayano, I need you to do something for me." Tsughi said looking up from her food. Sayano stopped eating and gave her girlfriend her full attention. Seeing Sayano completely focused on what she had to say, Tsughi continued, "I want you to infiltrate the Church of Jashin."

"What about the agreement to the Daimyos?" Sayano spat out in a hissing whisper. This was serious business that Tsughi was talking about in such a casual place, and Sayano felt the need for discretion was an absolute must.

"Excellent question, but that was a pact made between the Daimyo and the Kage. Despite me being _quite_  the capable ninja myself, I don't satisfy the needs of having the said  title. Therefore I'm freely to move how I please. Hokage Rakiyo-Sama  trusts my judgments and allows me to do as I please. It's really no  wonder why we have so many stable relations." Tsughi said without  trying to sound a tad bit humble. Her demeanor quickly changed to that  of a more serious tone as she approached the shinobi and patted them on the shoulders. "There is a reason why I selected you, and you alone. I believe you to be competent shinobi and the only person suitable for this mission. Please don't prove to me otherwise." Tsughi continued to warn the Sayano. Silence fell upon the duo, but Sayano broke the brief silence. 

"That's great Tsu, but why are you having me do this?" Sayano asked narrowing her eyes. "The church has done nothing but good and is considered neutral ground for all sides. Moreover, my clan is heavily involved in their practices...unless...do you think they have an ulterior motive?".  

Tsughi smiled at Sayano's deduction observation. "Yes, that's what I would like you to find out-" Tsughi stated before a ruckus began that interrupted her. Some riffraff street rat looking boy was getting into an argument with some connoisseur of justice and some arrogant prick. Preceding the altercations of the three boys, the rough looking kid had slapped a bitch. Tsughi and Sayano overlooked it initially because it didn't concern them. Besides, if you had the balls to strike a man, you better have the balls to fight him if he chooses to eradicate you Sayano believed. These events eventually escalated with the homeless deviant knocking out three guys and then attempting to terrorize the business owner. Now however, things were starting to get rowdy and Sayano's and Tsughi's last moment was being ruined. All because of something so trivial.

Annoyed Sayano crossed the floor of the cafe to where the three figures left standing were bickering.



> "What's so funny?"
> 
> The Houki wiped away a tear from his eye, this time managing to  successfully suppress the giggles, leaned onto the chair and looked at Fugetsu. "... damn, that killed me," he muttered to himself and shook his head, "nothing, just the fact that someone as scrub-looking as you is of noble pedigree, Defect Test Tube Baby-san."​


"Excuse me," Sayano interrupted angrily, "Why don't you leave this kid alone?" she spoke pointing to Fugestsu. "You two hold yourselves highly, I can see that very clearly. If you want to properly resolve this issue, I say you take it outside and talk it out instead of disrupting the customers and stooping to the other boy's level by mocking him.Can you do that please? I'm asking you_ nicely_."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 10, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Tanzaku Town

_The Tumultuous Titan Tackles Tanzaku Town!!! Part IV_

----------​
Taneda had sat down on a nearby table and glanced over at Sayano, canting his head slightly. "...you should take your time in assessing a situation before you pass judgement, Inoue-san. The cafe is empty because of Fugetsu-san. As shinobi of the Land of Fire, it falls on us to remove him from the establishment, as he caused damage, and injury to the owner." He raises his shoulders and then lets them fall. "We don't require your assistance, but your input is valued. You can leave now, I think." He turned his attention back to Fugetsu. "That doesn't make Hashirama-sama your father, by way. Strictly speaking you're a clone, in the genetic sense." He hops off the table then, and his shadow lurched forward, slamming its open palm into the boy's chest to catapult him backwards, out the door, and into the street.

"Bye now!"


----------



## Hero (Feb 10, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Taneda had sat down on a nearby table and glanced over at Sayano, canting his head slightly. "...you should take your time in assessing a situation before you pass judgement, Inoue-san. The cafe is empty because of Fugetsu-san. As shinobi of the Land of Fire, it falls on us to remove him from the establishment, as he caused damage, and injury to the owner."



Sayano smiled at the boy's cheeky remarks. "Am I really the one who needs to spend more time passing judgment? The last time I checked, which was a few seconds ago, I and _Magistrate_ Kawahara are still present in the cafe. Therefore, it isn't clear. Therefore there are _still customers_ still trying to enjoy their last moment together in peace. You should take your time in assessing a situation before you pass judgement, kid."




> He raises his shoulders and then lets them fall. "We don't require your assistance, but your input is valued. You can leave now, I think." He turned his attention back to Fugetsu. "That doesn't make Hashirama-sama your father, by way. Strictly speaking you're a clone, in the genetic sense." He hops off the table then, and his shadow lurched forward, slamming its open palm into the boy's chest to catapult him backwards, out the door, and into the street.
> 
> "Bye now!"



Seeing Fugetsu fly out the door to the cafe, Sayano went outside to his aid. He reminded her of some of the boys at the orphanage. She thought maybe she could reach him. Besides, she secretly wanted this entertainment to keep going. The girl needed something to lighten her mood.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 10, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

A multitude of events happened to quickly. First, the he... Or she blue haired thing laughed at him. Did heshe really have the nerve? Before Fugetsu could retort, someone else jumped into the conversation. A girl with golden brown eyes, and some large... "assets". He wanted to thank her, but the autistic kid started speaking again. The young adult zoned out as the four eyes spoke, but his attention immediately returned when the name Hashirama was mentioned. 

Did he really just call Fugetsu a clone? Or hell nah... The Senju would've responded to the white haired kid... But then the kids shadow sprang to life and sent him flying with a palm thrust. The green eyed shinobi found himself soaring through the air, and crashing through the cafe door. Did the shadow really just hit him? Fugetsu figured that his opponent was just some edgy Nara who decided to dye his hair white. Yeah, that must be it.

The shinobi managed to regain his bearings and flip midair, allowing himself to land on his feet as his hands drag against the ground to make himself halt. Moments later the attractive woman came to his aid. "Thanks for coming out here to check up on me." Fugetsu said with a smirk. "But it'll take more than that to keep me down." Tough guy facade initiated. Making the appropriate hand seals, the teen sprinted back into the store in a blur using the body flicker jutsu, and came speeding like a bullet at the teen with glasses. This punch would be the punch to turn this kids face into mush. The momentum from the body flicker would surely augment his strength, and he had hoped that his sudden burst back into the cafe would catch the kid off guard.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 10, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Tanzaku Town

_The Tumultuous Titan Tackles Tanzaku Town!!! Part V_

----------​
Taneda watched as Fugetsu made his way back in, moving with impressive enough speed; he knew the Body Flicker technique, alright. The chill intellectual watched the entire process with mild indifference up until the point he was actually hit. Taneda's shadow didn't move, and neither did he, all he really did was say a single word before the other young man's fist connected. It was a good thing Ren had already offered the money in advance for the repairs on this shop. At this rate, he was going to end up going wild.

"...oh."

*SLAM*​
He took the hit head on, going as far as to_ turn into it_, and then was sent a good distance to the side, flying through the air until impact, through a couple of tables and chairs, and landing with a thud. He lay there for a moment as he presumably processed the events thus, sighing as he climbed back to his feet. Upon inspection he was seemingly unharmed by the blow as he turned to face Fugetsu again, spitting a glob of blood from his mouth and working his neck and shoulders. "Well," he murmured quietly. "I'm going to begin, then..."

He began to shift his hands through a set of hand signs again, smiling faintly. "...you won't survive a day in the Senju Compound with manners like that. So I'll beat some sense into you before I bring you back to the Clan, Fugetsu-san. It'll be a hell of a lot easier than how they did it for me, neh?"

He placed his hand on a nearby table and it turned into sand, coming to life and floating around him like some makeshift barrier. Then a slew of colorful, vibrant origami butterflies began to flutter their way near to Fugetsu. "...oh, and by the way," he offered then, an idle afterthought. Near Fugetsu, a single origami butterfly landed close to him, near a counter, others quickly gathering closer. He seemed both intrigued, but also naturally wary, though on closer inspection of the kanji lining the paper, his eyes widened.

"My name is Taneda Senju."

*BOOM!*​


----------



## Hero (Feb 10, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The shinobi managed to regain his bearings and flip midair, allowing  himself to land on his feet as his hands drag against the ground to make  himself halt. Moments later Sayano came to his aid. "Thanks for coming out here to check up on me." Fugetsu said with a smirk. "But it'll take more than that to keep me down."  Tough guy facade initiated. Making the appropriate hand seals, the teen  sprinted back into the store in a blur using the body flicker jutsu, and  came speeding like a bullet at the teen with glasses.

"Don't!" Sayano shouted after Fugetsu reaching an arm out as he rushed past her. Shaking her head in frustration, Sayano muttered to herself how troublesome this boy was. He sure was a troublemaker. Hustling after Fugetsu, Sayano followed the battle inside. Checking out the battlefield, Sayano saw Tsughi still sitting at the table calmly, fingers folded with her nose resting on top of her hands. Ren on the other hand was chilling  off to the side observing the battle field. He did briefly express annoyance when Taneda failed to doge Fugetsu's jutsu.

Getting up from the rubble, Taneda started to lecture Fugestu about some concentration camp for the Senju and how he planned to take Fugetsu there presumably by will. Sayano never intended to get involved into the fight, but the tables have completely turned. This Taneda kid had the intention of kidnapping Fugetsu and the kunoichi was not down for it. It all looked too similar to the situation Shinji had proposed to her. In a way, she saw herself in Fugetsu's shoes. 

As if it were magic, Taneda turned a nearby table into dust and formed intricate butterflies that floated towards Fugetsu. To the ordinary human, it would seem like a seemingly harmless jutsu, but Sayano perfectly saw the jutsu for what it was. Her Golden Byakugan was registering massive amounts of chakra inside the little critters and by the nature of its flow, she could tell it was going to be a bomb. Acting quickly, Sayano formed several hand seals to activate her Iridescent Platform. Just in time, a hollow light cube formed itself around Fugetsu, protecting him from the explosion.

"Oh, and by the way, my name is Taneda Senju."

*BOOM!*
​


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2015)

_
Losing 
Closing and Opening_​
Durga, kind and loving Durga. Too good for this world Durga. His lord and savior Durga. The woman of his dreams Durga. Everything he wished for, Durga. Every day Durga, every night Durga, every hour, second, and millisecond, Durga. He wondered when he fell for her, the woman in black, with hair kissed by the snow, and lips red like blood, eyes that could rival any ruby. The voice that could put any to shame! When? When? Magus always wanted to know the exact time and day, because he wanted to make it a holiday. 

When he shed his humanly skin and dedicated to himself to her dream of being reborn. 

From the day she came down and gave him a chance to take everything back. He knew that his life was for her and her only, that even if she wanted to kill him that he would accept death with open arms. He wasn?t what he used to be, he became reserved and docile, because of his figure. Although he heard her in his dream that she could look past that, and accept his love. And that dream alone made his heart swore. 

The pain of living, the pain of breathing with this horrid scar, this reminder of what the Church took away from him. It was all far too easy when it was for her. 

Magus would be lost and afraid after the fire that took his silent life, along with his wife and child. If it wasn?t for Durga, giving him hope, giving him a dream, and something to look forward to. She was a light that guided him, and comforted him at night. And he knew that the idea of her comforted others just like him, slowly her following was becoming stronger and stronger. And soon, they would take on the church, Durga would rule the world, and he?.

Well, he?ll have what he wants, the wish he fought so hard for.

All the thing he had to do was find a piece of her. A piece of her body that had taken a mind of its own and lived a life as though it was human. It went on with its life believing in such a foolish dream, that it was an actual human, but as Magus would turn the piece into the right direction. The next day it seemed to interest the piece so much.

_?Durga?.?_​
?Yes apparently it?s an olden god, I wish to visit the shrine before it I have to return home.? Magus clapped his hands together, ?I heard that it still got many of its old artifacts inside.?

Kei looked at him for a minute before casting her eyes down, she was thinking about it, and that is all she needed to do. As long as he plants the idea in her. Kei?s natural curiosity would be the end of her. When she looked back up there was a slight hint of reservation.

?Where the shrine?? She asked before sitting on the couch properly, leaning towards him, ?Also it?s sad that you have to go.?

?Konaha.? He explained and for a minute he saw all hope drop from her face, ?Do you not have a travel pass??

Kei shook her head, ?I haven?t done any missions for a while so mines expired.?

?Oh my, that is a true shame, maybe you can get it renewed, and we can go together I would love to have some company on the trip.?​
Kei looked around before nodding her head. 

?There might be a way.?​


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2015)

_
Losing 
Closing and Opening_​
The next day he saw her cry for the first time, tears staining her eyes, and her shadows fretting over her. The tears that stained her cheeks as she curled up in a ball in the corner of his house. She almost looked like a cat as she constantly rubbed her eyes and sniffled. When he tried to get close, the shadows ushered him away, and Kei was too deep in her own sorrows to realize how protective they were over her.  

Maybe that was to be expected of trying to ask something from the new leader clan leader, Kyo Minami. As she cried, he wondered what he said to her to make her this flustered. The boy didn?t seem like the type to make a girl purposely, but he made her cry. When Kei calmed down, she rushed into Magus arms and buried her face into his shirt. In truth that really took him off his guard, but he only responded with a smile and a simple pat of the head. 

?Do you want me to know what happened?? He asked as he simply stroked her blue hair, it was very soft, but as she looked up at him. Her nose red and her eyes becoming red from being irritated. He couldn?t help but see this part of her as cute. 

Kei released him and folded her arms, ?He said he doesn?t want me to go alone.?

Magus thought about it for a minute, ?Did you tell him you were going alone to Konaha??

She shook her head like crazy, ?No of course not! I told him that I was going with you?.?

Kei thought for a moment and finally looked down.

?He wanted me to wait for a couple of weeks until he can accompany us.?

Magus smiled weakly as the girl turned her head and pouted.

?He treats me like a child! He thinks I can?t do anything without him around!?​
She folded her arms and then turned away. She didn?t know how much of a child she looked, and for a moment Magus could feel the dad in him kick to life. He never saw his daughter fretting over a boy, and there was so much he wanted to say. Though he wasn?t the girl?s father, and was it right to view her as a human? She was just a piece that needed to be move. 

That was all she was?.

Magus placed his hand on her head and patted her head, before cupping her cheeks, ?You can do a lot of things, you are strong, there must be some other way for you to get the pass right??

Kei thought for a moment and then her eyes shone. She nodded her head. 

?Yeah! Don?t worry about it! I will get the pass!?​
Magus smiled, ?Good, I trust you can do it.?

If not then he would have to move her by force, and he wanted to make her last moments pleasant.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 11, 2015)

*Valentine Mashup*

Zellous Kazama
in
*For the Wins*

It was particular cool on this night as Meiyo made her way home from church. She was a normal youth in her early 20s, she didn't come from a rich family or a Shinobi family, instead a family of music and faith. As far as appearances went she had long brown hair, big walnut eyes, a small upturned nose on a symmetrically appealing countenance, and a taut athletic body. She was a very attractive young woman if not misguided, for one thing it was nearly midnight and she was walking home alone. A decision she greatly regretted as she immediately was gripped in the clutches of a very human and very rational anxiety. Meiyo had stayed longer than usual at church for reasons that were her own, but perhaps this trek back home was her fatalistic form of punishment. It had not been more than a fortnight since her two friends were taken, a young couple who had recently become betrothed, and now she walked the dimly lit streets of Konoha. There in was that previously mentioned misguidedness. 

She scurried home with rapidity, the pitter patter of her feet reminiscent of a scared rabbit in the wild, shaking like a leaf all the way. Meiyo could feel it, the eyes of a predator upon her readying itself to strike at the apex of her inner terror. 

"YEEEEK"

She shrieked just missing the whistle register of Mariah by a few measures, jumping back simultaneously as she laid eyes on the man who had been following her. 

His face was smudged with dirt, his finger nails jaundiced, decked to the zero sum in tattered cloths with a skully cap. His Ichabodian frame belied the vagabond's lack of nutrition,  Meiyo looked at his dreary eyes sapped of vitality by the plight of poverty, and in that moment an otherworldly sense of calm overcame her for in her heart she knew this man meant her no harm. As a woman of faith this was the brand of downtrodden and disenfranchised that she was supposed to assist and show the way. Steeling herself she brought her finger to her chest, marking herself at first with an invisible line across then two diagonal, it was the Mark of Jashin.

The man let out a hoarse gasp that was some sort of conscious apnea and outstretched his hand toward Meiyo before collapsing. She rushed to his aid reaching into her satchel for a bottle of water. She rested the back of his head on her pleated skirt bringing the aquatic brew to the homeless man's lips. It was a triumph of human kindness, as they locked eyes and although they didn't know each other her act of altruism would be something neither one of them would forget, no matter the ravages of time.

"Thank you for this sir..." Her voice was a sweet lilt, it contained a grain of unbridled purity that made her shine. That's why when she thanked the man it brought a tear to his eye, how such a beautiful sweet girl who saved his miserable life could possibly be thanking him in this moment of decency.

*CRICKUNCH*

The crunch of metal rending into itself shocked both of them with the jolt of terror. The hem and haw as the over one thousand pounds of metal wheezed upon being uplifted by an irresistible force. Like a cannon ball a car is launched from a humanoid mortar toward the pair. It sails past them embedding itself into the stone wall of a nearby building, but the two are separated. The homeless cries out, not out of anguish but out of helplessness as he sees the back of the hooded figure menacing toward sweet little Meiyo. He can't fight back the tears as he knows this person's intentions are not good and his body is ill equipped to offer any aid to her. The girl is frozen by the gorgon stare of "fear" as the hood raised one hand, an orb of blue flame emblazoned upon it. 

*BOOM*

*AZURE FADEOUT*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_An Untimely Encounter_
PART 4

___________________​ 
Ren coughed and spluttered as the dust and smoke from Taneda's explosion filled into the room. "That escalated quickly..." he muttered to himself, before taking a moment to examine his immediate surroundings and the situation at hand.

The owner at the cafe had disappeared in the ensuing chaos, along with the money he'd been given earlier. Good, Ren thought. His eyes narrowed at Magistrate Kawahara still sat in the distant corner of the restaurant, nonplussed at the situation as she continued to dine as if nothing was out of the ordinary. Even without using his sensing to check her out, the Houki knew that the woman was a monster by her reputation alone. And to his more immediate attention was Sayano Inoue; a new Chūnin who came to Konoha after the attempted annexation of Fuzen almost three years ago. He knew that she was a gifted kunoichi; one with a unique set of talents, but this was the first time he'd ever seen it in action.

He focused his sensing slightly and took a moment to examine the barrier the girl had formed around Fugetsu. It was much the same as his own barrier techniques, but with a distinctively more complex composition of chakra.

When the smoke subsided, his knife and briefcase were clutched in his hands. He wasn't going to fight unless he was forced to, but given the direction in which things were heading, it was better safe than sorry. Ren stepped forward, blowing off a patch of soot on his nose, then nodded in the direction of the three unconscious men and the knocked out woman.

"I don't think we're the ones who need to 'assess' the situation. Test Tube-san knocked out three men, damaged property and assaulted the owner. You and the Magistrate not being disturbed by it don't make any of these things any less of a crime." He paused. "Also, it's Magistrate Kawahara and I."


----------



## Bringer (Feb 11, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*

A burst of ecstasy filled the shinobi when his fist collided with Taneda's face. The result was glorious as the teen went flying into tables and chairs, until finally the impact made a delightful thud which Fugetsu's ears relished. However disappointment soon overcame the green eyed shinobi's face as Taneda got up... How in the world did he get up! Fugetsu was good at very few things, and one of those things were punching. Maybe four eyes wasn't as frail as he looked. 

Fugetsu stared the oddly spoken kid down with clenched fists. The attractive girl was still present, so he had to keep the show going! However he decided that he'd be fair and let his opponent gather his bearings... Turns out there was less bearing gathering, and more talking. Taneda went on about the Senju complex, and manners. Blah blah blah. What did this kid know about the Senju complex? If anything Fugetsu was more Senju than anyone in the Senju complex! Speaking of the Senju complex... What the fuck even happened to the Senju in history. From what Fugetsu could recall from his mothers history lessons, the Senju had been oddly... Absent. 

As Fugetsu had these thoughts, he noticed the table turn into sand, and then move around and become colorful butterflies. Wow... He had zoned out. So his opponent could control butterflies and shadows? What next, does he shit rainbows too? As the butterflies that the teen saw no harm in closed in, he had only just noticed the signs on them. He used his arms to shield himself. "Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, f- Wait you're a Senju!" 

*Boom!*

The explosion went off at point blank distance, and when the smoke cleared Fugetsu was surprised he wasn't Zetsu food. Instead he was inside a barrier. Turning he saw the attractive girl nearby... She was a kunoichi! That made her so much hotter! Soon the barrier subsided, and the blue haired heshe came up. After assessing the voice, Fugetsu finally concluded that it was definitely a guy. Ugh... More speaking. Escaping into his mind again, the young Senju began to think.

Was that white haired autistic four eyed kid really a Senju! Like hell, he was probably adopted or some shit. Well at the very least he was tenacious like a Senju would be... And every great clan does produce a runt once in a while. However despite his head rationalization, Taneda still seemed very... Unsenjuish. 

"Wait hold up!" Fugetsu snapped back into reality. "Are you really blaming me for this! One, the three men were being hostile and cornering me! Two, I only assaulted the owner because my sandwich turned into sand and I was refused a refund!"  He then paused, and his eyes widened. Didn't Taneda just turn a table into sand a few moments ago. "You did that! You were the one who did that to my sandwich! You instigated that one wannabesenjusan!" 

Finally genuine anger had began to build up in Fugetsu. "And let's not forget who made the first hit." He then forcibly coughed twice. "wannabesenjusan." And once again he forcibly coughed two more times. "Taking that you owe me a sandwich into consideration... I think I'll break your glasses." He then attempted to snatch the glasses from Taneda's face and crush them beneath his strength. JUSTICE SHALL BE SERVED!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Tanzaku Town

_The Tumultuous Titan Tackles Tanzaku Town!!! Part VI_

----------​
Taneda listened thoughtfully as Fugetsu continued his rant, and finally lunged forward, going for Taneda's glasses. Again, he seemed unconcerned with evading, dodging, or denying Fugetsu the hit until...

The sand he'd produced surged forward, turning the other Senju's hand aside with one sudden wave. "It's impolite to try and break someone's glasses," he said almost mechanically, and then his shadow began to take a stance mirroring his; a rudimentary boxing form. He began to jab lightly at Fugetsu as the veil of sand continued to orbit his person, his guardian lashing out with surprising speed and finesse; at least more than Taneda himself displayed. For his part, he began to smirk faintly behind the shade and sand, lightly battering Fugetsu with quick, though light hits. 

"I'm not a 'wanna be Senju', I'm not paying for your sandwich, and I'm not leaving here unless it's with you to be brought to your...estranged family for conditioning, Fugetsu" he said once, his arm beginning to morph now, producing a sharp spear of wood, roughly the shape of a bokken, which he then tossed into his shadow's hand. It then adopted a grip akin to a sword, and then angling it towards Fugetsu. "Come then. You can perform Wood Release techniques, neh?" He glanced at Sayano. "I would appreciate it if you withdrew to enjoy lunch with your sensei, Inoue-san. This no longer concerns you." Then his shadow lunged at Fugetsu with a flurry of kendo attacks, Taneda shouting corresponding kiais for the benefit of his silent automaton.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 11, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

A bewildered look formed upon Fugetsu's face when a wave of sand knocked his hand away, stopping his attempt at destroying Taneda's glasses. Who did this guy think he was, Gaara of the desert? Then his shadow began to materialize... Shit, Fugetsu almost forgot about the shadow. So... Paper bomb butterflies, some sort of shadow materialization, and the ability to turn things into sand and move sand. It seemed like this kids move set was having some sort of identity crisis...

The shadow took a fighting stance and threw a few jabs at Fugetsu's face and body. Each jab earned a small grunt from Fugetsu, who initially didn't try to avoid the shadow because he was too in awe at the stupidity of the situation. He was right now getting his ass handed to him by the shadow of some autistic Senju. Finally Fugetsu collected his thoughts, and decided that maybe it'd be wise to actually dodge. Calling upon his taijutsu prowess, he began to avoid some of the shadows strikes by weaving and bobbing. 

When Fugetsu finally got an edge against the shadow, Taneda began to speak about bringing Fugetsu with him to the Senju compound for conditioning. Yeah, he'd just avoid that happening like it's the Fourth Shinobi World War. They'd need all the kages to keep him in that place. Suddenly something began happening, and instinctively he hopped backwards getting some distance from Taneda and the shadow.  "Are you fucking kidding me." He muttered as he saw Taneda's arm begin to change into a spear of wood. The spear was then tossed to his shadow... The green eyed shinobi could've swore he saw the shadow smirk and mouth "your ass is mine", but that was probably just his imagination considering shadows don't have mouths. 

"Perform wood release... Uhh... About that..." Fugetsu was embarrassed and flustered. He still couldn't perform his fathers legendary wood release, but this nerd could! When the shadow began to edge towards Fugetsu, the teen pivoted and began running around the cafe as the shadow chased him. "Ahhhhhhhhhhh!" He screamed as he began running with the shadow closely behind him with weapon in hand. He then remembered that Sayano was present. "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiii mean, back away foul demon!"

As Fugetsu continuing running, he made a few hand seals, halted, and then turned. "Water Release: Wild Wate-BLARRHHHHHH!" Before he could even completely say the technique name, a huge stream of water exited his mouth and plummeted right into the shadow. Disappointingly enough, the shadow could not make any grunts of pain or discomfort, but the unrelenting jet stream of water pushing it into a wall was satisfying enough. Quickly, he had some time to do something else. Reaching into his tool pouch, he slammed a paper bomb on two tables. He picked up both tables and chucked it at Taneda. "You're moveset is stupid and confused!" Fugetsu yelled as the tables soared towards the white haired shinobi, only to detonate when close by.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_An Untimely Encounter_
PART 5

___________________​ 
The tables flew across the room, and the explosive tags sizzled. Ren cursed under his breath, slid his dagger back into his briefcase then swiped his now free hand across the air. Then, finally, as the improvised projectiles neared, the chakra imbued tags gave a bright glow...

A loud explosion caused the entire cafe to rock and shake; bits of flaming wood from the table flew in the air and small patches of ceiling collapsed and rained down in the wake of the attack. The smoke and fire dispersed and Fugetsu peered, hoping to see his two opponents nice and charred. But once again, his attack was deterred by a triangular shaped blue barrier standing in the way between an irritated duo of shinobi, and him and Sayano.

Taneda blinked, unperturbed by the attack though still in slight surprise by the abrupt defense. It wasn't necessary, but appreciated nonetheless. 

"Your attack would have gotten me too if I hadn't set this up," he said, and dissolved the construct as the three lanterns floated back to his side. 

The Houki dusted off his shoulders, then said, "Anything I do from this point on is purely self defense." His voice was still as smooth as ever, but there was a certain sense of irritation giving a bite to his words now. All he'd wanted was some peace and quiet after the end of a mission. Was that too much to ask?

A voice called out from behind them; soft and womanly. "Kyaa, Fugetsu-san!" it shrieked in the distinctively high pitched sound that only a woman could produce. 

Fugetsu immediately swiveled on the spot at the sound, eager to greet what he assumed would be a not-so-secret admirer. He was expecting a hot, curvaceous woman to have been calling him. No luck. To his disappointment and confusion, the shriek had come from an inanimate object, floating in the air; Ren's lantern, set with an edited voice message to distract him. Belatedly, the Senju turned around...

"You're an idiot," he heard Ren said, right before he felt a lightning charged fist sock him right across the jaw.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_The Family Trial_
PART 4

___________________​ 
It hadn't been long before another porcelain-faced man appeared. This one was slightly taller than the previous one?lankier, too, and with a frown on his artificial looking features rather than a smile. It was still just as disconcerting to look at as the first one, though, if not even more because he was only staring at Ren and made no movement or gesture to imply he'd do anything besides that.

"And who might you be?" Ren asked, deciding to finally break the silence.

The porcelain man - as if he couldn't get any creepier - remained completely still for the next few moments, before his eyes flashed to life and he took a heavy step forward. Ren could feel his beady eyes focusing on him as his powerful voice resonated through the dusty air. "I am who I am." He took another step forward.

Ren raised an eyebrow, decidedly not budging from his spot. "Can we skip the bit where we talk in riddles and get straight to the part where you tell me what this test is?" he asked again, impatiently.

"I am the Validator," the Validator said. "For this is a test to validate yourself. It is one that only you can take, only you can pass... and only you can fail."

"Is it maths?" Ren smiled.

"You put on a false smile and joke to avoid taking your situation seriously," he continued. "But there are times where you cannot fall back onto your fa?ade." Ren saw the Validator reach inside his cloak for something; it was hard to make out what it was in the dark, but it looked something vaguely like a scepter. Whatever the thing was, it gave a chilling sensation the moment it was produced.

Then, through the shadows, a ghost drifted in. It was female, Ren could see that much. There was a pretty face, hazy though it may have been, and long straight hair which cascaded down to the hips. She had a soft smile on her face, though it was marred by a hint of melancholy. Bit by bit, she drew closer, and Ren could slowly make out the details of her face until she was just two metres away from him. He froze.

Hana Houki spoke up. "Hello, Ren." Her voice was the same as he had always remembered; the same warmth, and the same radiance in her smile. Not even being a ghost had taken away those things from her. Ren watched her without speaking. "I've missed you," she said, giving another one of her smiles.

Ren slowly turned to the Validator, his motion stiff. "How are you doing this?"

"This is no trick, I assure you. I simply called upon the spirits from the Pure World."

"It really is me," the ghost said.

"You're not allowed to talk," Ren growled, anger snapping at his words. Electricity began to spark through the air, dancing across his skin and causing his hairs to stand on point from the static. It pierced through the darkness of the chamber, sporadically throwing patches of light at the walls, but never seemed to approach the Validator himself. "How ever you're doing this, I'm going to give you one warning. Stop it before I lose my temper."


----------



## Hero (Feb 11, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fugetsu gave a manly grunt as Ren's fist collided with his jaw. The boy stumbled back a bit and quickly regained his footing. "2 against 1? How is that any fair?!" Fugetsu shouted. 

"It isn't fair, that's why it's going to be 2 on 2 from here on out." Sayano spat angrily. Upon hearing Sayano declaring her involvement, Tsughi lifted her eyes to meet the pairs of eyes belonging to the three boys who have been fighting this entire time.

"Sayano, we have no business with the street rat and his entertainers. Don't interfere." Tsughi threatened from a distance. The Fuzenkagure kunoichi whipped her head in Tsughi's direction somewhat shocked at Tsughi's response.

"Tsu, how are we just going to let them beat up this kid!" Sayano yelled pointing at Fugetsu before turning towards Taneda, "You told me I had no business in this fight. I was going to stand down, until your friend over there decided to get involved. I won't allow you two to beat up this boy for an event you partially instigated. Furthermore, you have no right to take Fugetsu to this Senju concentration camp if he has no desire to venture there. You both seem like wonderful guys and I'm sorry we have to be on opposing sides."

Fugetsu's eyes lit up in excitement. He didn't even know this girl, but she was willing to put her safety on the line to help him. The transsexual and the walking oak tree seemed like a strong pair, but Fugetsu started to feel that him and Sayano could be a force to be reckoned with. Sayano and Fugetsu stood side by side squaring down Ren and Taneda, both silently choosing which one they were going to fight. Just as Sayano was preparing to launch the first countermeasure, Tsughi spoke, "Sayano before you go ahead and make a decision I wouldn't, let me give you some advice. Taneda might be faster, but you'll easily overwhelm him in CQC. It's obvious he isn't a close ranged fighter, so you can make quick work of him. However that Ren boy is faster than you, stronger than you, and smarter than you....just make sure you play your cards right with _that _one."

Listening to Tsughi over her shoulder, Sayano nodded her head at every word. It seems like Tsughi was paying attention after all to the fight. Now with this information, she and Fugetsu had an advantage. Without wasting anymore time, Sayano surged forward at her opponents forming the tiger hand seal, causing Fugetsu to turn invisible. Doing a front flip off the floor, Sayano launched herself into the air and starting weaving hand signs rapidly. One after another, light cubes starting to form around the room filling the air. Taneda and Ren both got into battle stances to anticipate an attack coming from the girl. Finally landing on 1 of her 12 light cubes, Sayano took a moment to grin at both of the boys.

"I hope you guys like hide & seek" she sneered before disappearing completely from existence with her Transparent Prism Cover.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 11, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Tanzaku Town

_The Tumultuous Titan Tackles Tanzaku Town!!! Part VII_

----------​
As Sayano began to move, so too did Taneda, and his shadow, nearly simultaneously. He didn't move defensively or offensively as she prepared her assault, though he did begin to draw. His shadow lashed out with an uppercut that caved in the roof, the entire thing coming down as well with a burst of chakra infused into its punch. Taneda blurred as he ascended up into the sky, on the back of an ink owl, its wings spread wide as it hovered a fair distance above the shop. 

"Ren-san. Plan C?" he called from his perch above the battlefield, the dust just beginning to settle. The sand shield that revolved around him continued to spin vigorously, his shadow vigilant and covering its master's hindsight.


----------



## Hero (Feb 11, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Stupid boy" Sayano grinned wickedly. Again the girl started to weave her hand seals that made up her signature technique. At once, she created one massive hollow light cube to engulf everyone inside the cafe.

"Oh well..." Taneda sighed cocking his head to the side while scratching his brow. Being overzealous, he had left the battlefield thinking he'd be giving him and Ren more ground to cover; in actuality, he was setting Ren up for defeat. With the entrance back to the caf? completely sealed off with Sayano's durable jutsu, it was 2 vs 1.

"Fugetsu, engage Ren now and buy me some time!" Sayano commanded the genin. Fugetsu gave her a nod of approval and used his body flicker jutsu in an attempt to blitz Ren or at the very least engage him in CQC. While Fugetsu was keeping Ren occupied, Sayano continued to add light cubes to the previous 12 light cubes already in existence. After a minute's time, she had a total of 36 light cubes hanging in the air, ready to move at her command. Cracking her knuckles and neck, Sayano drew her sword, preparing to assist her teammate in his struggle against the almighty Ren.​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 12, 2015)

Yuuko  Shinohara
*B-Rank: Quest For The Heart Shard*

_Home Is Where The Owl Is V_

The air itself froze around Yuuko as she suddenly turned around to face Hatori and April with a frown and narrowed, angry eyes. The owl had just finished her comment and it had hit home in the worst way possible. No way the girl wasn't going to express what she was feeling. There were some instances when discretion and keeping her opinions to herself was best but...not this time. With a crystal clear voice she let the words that were screaming from the depths of her heart leave her mouth in a crisp, no nonsense tone that she rarely ever used. "I know more than a handful of fellow shinobi that would wipe the floor with your sorry asses after such insulting words." 

"It's true that Konohagakure possesses a wide array of talented shinobi and is presently considered the true capital of the shinobi world by some. However," the girl remarked with a flicker of her hand as if she herself held no regard for the opinion she had just shared with Hatori. "Kumogakure is not so unfortunate that we must rely on our kage and a mere missing chuunin alone." Straightening her shoulders and lifting her head to show exactly how much pride she had on her home village, Yuuko continued without pause. "All jokes and light hearted conversations apart, I advise you to be more careful with how you voice your opinions about someone else's home. Especially when, at the moment, you're nothing more than outsiders."

Nothing more to add, she twirled, her hair flowing after her movement in an equally angry manner. A somewhat uncomfortable silence fell between both shinobi as she kept walking ahead at a quick pace. Only stopping her track when a weird aura invaded the already tense atmosphere and forced the chuunin to look around her and take note of their surroundings. 

Dragging itself towards them in a manner that can only be described as sad, a corpse like creature approached them at a slow rate. Wrong. All Yuuko could feel when she looked at it was that something incredibly wrong was happening. Not that it was a weird concept for her, the girl had already been exposed to the wild existence of the living dead long ago and, in other circumstances, she wouldn't even be worried about what a single brainless body could do to a kunoichi like her. But...that wasn't the problem. No...her trouble with the sight not that far behind them was the fact that it was taking place in ancient ground. 

It felt wrong to raise the dead in a place that's been silent for probably centuries. Whoever had done it needed a couple of lessons on what's acceptable and what's completely off the boundaries. 

Grimacing, the girl shook her head and formed the necessary hand seals to call forth her black lighting and shape it into her false darkness spear. Carefully aiming to ensure there would be no other trouble, Yuuko  sent it flying fast enough to sever the corpse's head clean from it's body. "That should do it," she mumbled to herself before clapping her hands, closing her eyes and bowing her head in a moment of silence. She wasn't religious or anything, far from it. But it felt wrong to just move on without taking a moment to contemplate what had just happened. 

"I don't know who had the nerve to send that our way and I'm not really sure I want to find out. Let's find that shard and get this over with," she commented to Hatori before once again setting course for the main building (a temple perhaps?). 

The stone ground clicked loudly beneath her heels as she apparently carelessly strolled through the streets of the ruins. She was hoping, however, that her careless attitude would throw off the possibly existing enemy. She had half a mind to simply summon Aoi once again and request aid in finding the shard but she didn't like other people knowing about her summon. Haru and Tora knew and that was enough.

While she was busy thinking about consequences and different plans that could work in their circumstance or not, Yuuko  hadn't really been aware of both shinobi crossing the rest of the distance and making it to the front doors of the old building. Gritting her teeth for strength even as her lips stretched in a playful, daring smile, she reached forward and pushed, eventually also needing Hatori's help since her strength wasn't enough to deal with the heavy doors. "I'm amazed they could be opened just like that," the girl whispered, staring into the darkness ahead of them and taking hold of her flashlight once again. "But then again...who would want to go inside." 

Maybe, their little visitor back there didn't come from an actual enemy also after the shard. Covering her nose and mouth with her hand, she narrowed her eyes and the weak light of her flashlight did nothing against the looming darkness seeping past the open doorway, bringing them what the girl hoped were only illusions of whispered cries and prayers. 

Yuuko  didn't need to be an Inuzuka to sense it.

"This place reeks of death."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 12, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_An Untimely Encounter_
PART 6

___________________​
Ren swore underneath his breath when Fugetsu's thunderous footsteps came. He felt a punch connect to his gut and he grunted as the air rushed out from his lungs. He may have been wearing his armour underneath his shirt, but the Senju was stronger than he'd anticipated. No amount of body armour could soak that blow up completely. Still, there were no broken ribs, though the Houki reckoned that he'd earned at least a big bruise. Another punch came his way and nearly caught him on the chin, but Ren moved a beat faster and swerved out of the way.

Over the two years, Ren had lost much of the martial grace he'd gained under elder Kyōdō's tutelage and replaced it with raw, brutal efficiency. No wasted movement. He ducked, bobbed and weaved under the flurry of Fugetsu's attacks, patiently waiting for an opportunity to present itself. His opponent was far stronger than him, but Ren was sure that he was at least slightly better than him in close quarters, and a lot faster than he was.

Fugetsu threw another punch and, like clockwork, Ren moved into it. He shot out a raitonized elbow, let it crunch against his wrist then tried to swing Hitoku to bludgeon his head while the Senju reeled back from the pain. It missed and Fugetsu prepared to renew his offensive again with a fresh round of attacks...

Then cried out in pain, as the Houki kicked his knee sideways, a smirk on his face as he heard the satisfying popping of joints. Ren watched, as the invisible shinobi crumpled like paper, waited for him to fall to his shoulder height, then spun. He lashed out with another elbow strike, catching him in a perfectly horizontal cut across the forehead. It hadn't been a deep cut - the skin was hard, but that was all he needed. Taijutsu wasn't just a slug fest to see who could hit the other the hardest; it was a game of systematic disabling. 

He stepped in again, ready to follow up again now that the blood was beginning to get into his eyes and his chin was exposed, opened up his palm and moved...

Then immediately, instinctively, moved back, as he heard the rasp of a sword leaving its sheath and felt the breeze of sharp metal whistle past his face. His eyes fell to his cheek, where a small red line of blood had now opened up. Ren wiped. "A sword? You tried to take the moral high ground earlier, and now you're attacking me with a _sword_?"

She didn't reply - probably smart of her - and lashed out again. Ren's combat instincts were good, but there was only so much he could do against an opponent he was completely unable to see. He brought Hitoku up to block the blow, but the Inoue slipped right under his defense and swung her sword upwards, finding purchase on his shoulder. The Houki clenched his jaw, widened his stance and threw apart his arms. Electricity jumped from Ren's skin then, like an electric eel, lashed out in a burst of light. It struck the recovering Fugetsu, traced along the metal of Sayano's sword and caught her and threw them.

Ren reached into his briefcase, produced two smoke bombs, and chucked them down. "Plan I, Taneda," he said through the dark cloud, then immediately moved from his spot. Blueberry now floated along where he once stood, the compartment in its skull opening up to feed the smoke cloud with artificially created mist. 

There was a moment of silence, before the white haired Senju's muffled voice replied. "... the magma cage?" he asked.

He hesitated for a moment, too. Tempting....

"No, the other one."


----------



## Chronos (Feb 12, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery & Hanekawa Tsubasa: Eliminating Past Mistakes_​
_At my juncture I finally witnessed what it was to utterly fail. The blaring of the blades pierced the flesh of a mortal enemy, but his hand rose without a single care. Witnessing pull the light of my power from himself, was about as grotesque as witnessing the death of those whom I failed way back when...​_
The gun held in the Modified Hero's grip, halting the blade at its progress, trembling under the weight of the wall that was Mao's strength, Rosuto, exchanged stances, switched his strategy to have been grasped at the hand of Mao's power. Slowly, pulling each individual light spear from him, throwing them aside as they faded into nothing, his eyes and Rosuto's clung to their animosity to the other. A pull, a kick, and a turn and the blade, tracing among the space, the color dark illuminated by vagrant swings of a bloodied blade. 

Hanekawa, unable to stand as she merely spectated, her eyes turning towards the side, while the carrier sphere that illuminated the space in the depth of their area began to resonate a larger light. Like a pulse, the sound of a heart began to roam the silence. Her eyes stretched, widen in awe, her hands begging for the power needed to lead her to a stance, but the pain had begun to dull the other senses, her teeth clenched to retrain the pain with any other method, but it was futile, it was desperate. Her voice began to rang under noise of the clashing steel, under the sound of sparks, under the violent urge to kill. 

Rosuto's hand swerving into a posture, his swings were still at the offensive, his body resulting to provide the most of his powers, Mao merely baiting for time, as a final strike had made it's opening, enough for him to fake a moment. A moment of theatrical tragedy, a moment he savored once Rosuto Ivery had gleamed a stare, bellowed the to the screaming voices of his head to silence, quivering under such nostalgia, under such magnificence. Mao delighted himself merely on crushing a dream, a goal, an idea. Like fine dated wine, the succulence of his raw emotion was enough to make the coming taste even sweeter. 

_There are stronger flames, there are passing winds which breeze lighter than what nature could predict. But whatever the cause of tomorrow, or the light of today... The beasts which birthed us to the world forgot to tell us that our tears would manifest with the most potent vigor, and with the most grandiose of smiles. _​
A clash. A meeting of steel upon steel. But this, this wasn't an intrusion of allied forces, or so, that's what he thought. That's what Rosuto had hoped for. Because that would've made it easier. He wouldn't have felt as awful, as awed, as... mystified as right now. As this instance showed itself upon his vision. His hand, instinctively, made it's way to his mouth as he pressed his hand harder and harder into his lip. His breath began to struggle, his chest began to palpitate rapidly, as his hands... began to tremble. 

_That luscious crimson hair which danced at the flow of the space that surrounded her, the gleam of blue which protruded from her pupils, the blankest stare in her eye... The resolution which grew ever prominent of her stare made me want to realize...  _










​
"Setsuko..." 

Lowering his gaze, turning his head form left to right as his breath began to intensify, his shoulder jolting, halting all the memories, all the regrets, all the tears a back.

"What have you done, Mao!?"



"Made me realize that..." ​
Turning, her eyes connected with that of Rosuto, her blade held in hand, as her opposite hand reached towards her lip, soon her teeth and her hand bleed, her hand began to bleed. Rosuto witnessed as Mao began to pace backwards, witnessing, spectating... Laughing. 

Her voice! That was her voice. That was her eyes, her face, her hair, her voice. But something was different, as a power began to surge from her body and her hand masked themselves upon a blur of seals, with a slam. A summon peered through the seems, and with that, it was time for Rosuto's tears to flow, like a waterfall. Her began to feel the emotion ravage his mind, as he witnessed what had occurred, as he realized what was about to occur. And it killed him. 

"Please... No... Rei." 

​

"No matter the threads, our binding was merely consequential... Rosuto."​ 


_What it really is to die. _​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 12, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

Fugetsu was having trouble processing the numerous actions unfolding. First, his makeshift explosive tables were blocked by a barrier. So Taneda's Sayano was Ren. Makes sense... Both looked feminine. Next, Ren went on to say how the explosives would've harmed him as well... _"It's called don't stand right next to my unmoving target... And I thought I'm supposed to be the stupid one."_

Except... Fugetsu was the stupid one. 

A voice came from behind him, a voice that no doubt belonged to an attractive, sexy Kunoichi who has come to admit her undying love for the green eyed shinobi, but no... Unfortunately all he saw was a blue floating box. The girl was a lie. Turning back around to his opponent he felt an impact upon his face. The impact didn't hurt much, but the shocking did. He let out a grunt as he staggered back a few feet. It felt like he was punched by a taser. His legs went wobbly for a few moments before he regained his bearings. 

The offender was Ren, surrounded by a bunch of stars... Or maybe Fugetsu was just seeing stars. The blue haired fuck boy could've probably gotten in another hit, but luckily Sayano came to intervene with... Talking and jutsu! Apparently she possessed the ability to turn both herself and Fugetsu invisible. How he wished this would be permanent. Being invisible was probably number twenty seven on his list of a hundred things he wanted to be in his life. The girl then stood on one of her twelve cubes that she had just made. 

wannabesenjusan flew on some ink owl or something, and then got locked out by another giant cube that Sayano formed. What a loser. Now it was just Fugetsu, Sayano, and the third wheel Ren. Not long after four eyes was locked out, Sayano told Fugetsu to engage the blue haired shinobi. When the hot kunoichi tells you to beat up somebody... You have to do it. That was probably in the shinobi rulebook or something. So here it goes, invisible Fugetsu vs Ren!

What a mess that turned out to be.

Despite getting the first hit in, Ren was apparently wearing something under his shirt to soften the blow. Only bitches wear armor... Wait, Fugetsu remembered Hashirama wore armor! Immediately he apologized to Hashirama in his head as he absentmindedly threw another punch at Ren. Wow, he should really be paying more attention. As the skirmish went on, Ren managed to land a decisive blow on Fugetsu's  knee, causing the Senju to be wide open as he knelt in pain. Fugetsu felt a sharp pain in his forehead as an elbow strike left a cut... Ren must have some bony elbows. Blood trickled down into his eyes... This wasn't looking to good.

Good thing he had Sayano on his team, because once again did the maiden come to the Senju's rescue. As the green eyed shinobi tried to collect himself. A janked up knee, and a cut on his forehead. That was nothing! He heard his niece Tsunade survived being cut in half! Fugetsu got giddy inside... He loved how he could just claim the 5th Hokage was his niece... Because it was technically true! 

_"Damn it stay focused, Sayano needs m-"_ As he mused about his technical relatives, he had completely missed Ren activating a technique. "SayanAHAHHHHHHHHH!" He let out a ragged screech as the electricity filled him. Fugetsu collapsed on his knees, and his hands pushed against the floor. His breaths were ragged... He was a Senju. Someone who was blessed with the Sage Of Six Paths body. He could in endure... He _would_ endure. He could still contribute, he still had plenty of chakra to spare. A thick mist entered the air. _"That's cheating... We're supposed to be the invisible ones here!"_

Creating the appropriate seals, Fugetsu prepared the wild water wave technique once more. The water built up in his chest, and then it was all released through his mouth. _"More chakra!"_ The stream got even huger and ferocious as he began to spin. The jetstream of water circled around with the user of the technique.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Tanzaku Town

_The Tumultuous Titan Tackles Tanzaku Town!!! Part VIII_

----------​
Taneda let out a quiet huffing sound, half way between a chuckle and a sigh. His chakra strings had found purchase on the top of the chakra cage, and after a few precious seconds, he'd drained that area dry of chakra, and the light in that area dispersed as normal for particles of its composition, opening up the way to see the mist. He closed his eyes and gave a soft exhalation as his chakra reserves were also replenished, then turned his attention back to the battle. "Seppa," he said then, making his hand sign as the mist maintained its color, but shifted from one composition to the next. "Sakura Haruno created this formula...I think. Or was it Tsunade-sama?" He scratches his head as he considered, owl still circling above. Meanwhile, his other hand still had his chakra strings attached, draining more and more chakra from the light cage as time went on, leaving the light particles to disperse as normal.

The hole widened and Taneda watched in silence as Fugetsu now unleashed his assault. "..."

And also began to prepare the creation of his next toy, now that he could peel back a hole in the barrier.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 12, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_An Untimely Encounter_
PART 7

___________________​
When the cage Sayano had set up around the area had been sucked dry of its chakra, Ren began to move again. He peered with his chakra sensing; saw the two invisible figures of Fugetsu and Sayano, the latter made temporarily visible due to being laced with his raiton chakra and moved again until he was in a separate half of the cafe to them. He extended his right arm, stretched out his fingers, imbuing the air with chakra...

And the barrier shimmered to life, stretching all the way across the walls so that it isolated Blueberry, Sayano and Fugetsu to one half of the cafe and he, another. Just in time, as moments later, a whip of water spun and crashed into the surface of the construct, momentarily threatening to dent at it before the Houki swiftly reinforced it.

He peered at the air with his chakra sight again, and smirked. Taneda had set to work with the mist already; the entire thing was now charged with his distinctive chakra signature. From behind his wall, Ren snapped his fingers, and Blueberry sprung to life. Its two hands reached for the sheath attached to its spine and grabbed two of the hook swords, each glowing with raiton chakra, and immediately charged both Fugetsu and Sayano with a flurry of rapid swordstrokes. Ren wasn't sure if it'd actually beat them - probably not - but it'd at least keep them busy until his team mate's seppa set in proper.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 12, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*Valentine Event*

_Sweet Candy I_

Yuuko pouted. 

The girl with the kaminari tattoo was sitting on the kitchen table with her chin resting on the table, her arms stretched forward. Also resting on top of the table was a pot filled with what was supposed to be incredibly delicious melted chocolate. Instead, something horribly burnt was oozing out of it in waves of bad luck. 

A second. Yuuko  had turned away for a second to look at a distractingly pretty bird outside the window and accidentally let burn the precious and very expensive chocolate she had bought. She felt like crying. It was the perfect plan and she was going to use the chance to confess too. It was way too late to start again and she literally didn't have any more money to waste on such trivial (important to her!) things.

With a heavy heart and heavier feet she dragged herself to her room and fell on her bed, face first. "Life sucks...life really sucks..." she cried into her pillow. She should've gone with a less expensive chocolate...that way she could've bought backups and try again. Asking Tora was way out of the question, the woman would use the chance to ask for a favor in return and Yuuko  still remembered crystal clear what had happened last time she owed Tora and had to do something for her. And Haru...no, she couldn't even think about it. She would have to just give up on valentines this year and look for another chance some other time...

...

...

"No!" She shouted, getting up and looking at her bedside clock to check the time. She still had a couple of hours! She could still do this! She would get new chocolate and confess today or her name wasn't Yuuko  Shinohara!

Determined, the girl rose and walked over to her closet. Deep inside, hidden amongst her underwear was her very special emergency fund to use only in...well, emergencies. Like if Tora forgot to pay the bills again or Haru got himself in trouble with the Lightning yakuza again for playing one of their girls. But...this was an emergency too! Yuuko  had the feeling that if she didn't act on her feelings now then she'd never be able to do it and her dreams of having her first kiss with Haru would never come true! 

 Counting the money to the very last penny, she shoved it inside her purse and ran outside to get on her bicycle and rush to the store where she had bought the previous bar of chocolate. She believed in herself! She believed in the power of her love! 

The store was closed.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2015)

Zellous Kazama
in
*For the Wins*
__________________________________________________

"Hey Rana I was listening to the police blotter and it seems like it's a story that's completely up your alley."

Those words were the impetus for my current predicament. I'm going to rap a little now. 

You see me being Zellous Nakano-Kazama I just can't catch a break. I'm the newest rookie reporter for the Konoha Times and as such I've been given a senior to shadow. My senior is, Rana Rein, and yea I don't think that's her real name either, but to put it in a word she's a bitch. Now I grew up with a single mother and I love women, but Rana was a nasty piece of work. I don't know if it's penis envy or she's perpetually having her uterine walls shed, but her attitude was starting to wear thin on my patience. 

Enough about that though, what's really important is where we were now which was downtown Konoha. We were on the scene at what was an assault and kidnapping, the details were scarce but from the wreckage one could surmise that some roided up freak picked up a car and chucked it into a wall. The Konoha authorities were having a hell of a time trying to dislodge an automobile that had been embedded into a wall. None of the cops were talking though and Rana had forced her way through a throng of other reporters to get us to the front so we could ask questions.

"There will not be any statements until the investigator gets here so you vultures can just sit tight and peck at each other."

That was all the chubby cop had said, repeating himself like a parrot as if he spent the night before coming up with that barb and wanted some kind of acknowledgement for his "sharp" wit. To the reporters discredit they just kept shouting questions ignoring him and creating a vicious cycle of brain death. No seriously it was getting on my nerves now as we had been here for about forty five minutes and this investigator still hadn't shown up. 

"Stupid lemmings don't realize that none of these beat cops have any idea what's happening. We have to wait for the grand high jackass to show up before we'll get anywhere." Rana made that remark under her breath but it was loud enough for me to hear. From my week spent shadowing her she was very disciplined and perceptive, seeming to pick up on overtly obvious fact that everyone else was asking the wrong cops for answers. 

"Outta the way!" A booming tenor ripe with gravel filled the sonic receptors of everyone who had gathered and immediately the crowd parted like the Red Sea. I didn't need to pontificate on the origin of the voice, it was one that had not touched my ears in almost three years but I knew it well. My teeth began to gnash against each other as I watched that man, The Man Called Jericho, walk by us. At first he didn't notice me but as he made his way I could see the realization sink in as we locked eyes.



> "That suit looked expensive..." That was all he could offer in a moment like this? No, his tone was much different from how I had known it to be, his voice had much more gravel and venom to it, it wasn't a disinterested or nonchalant cadence it was anger.
> 
> "You there, little Fujibayashi, tend to Zellous and Ms.Shinko over there while I have a chat with our friend over here." My rescuer placed me softly on the ground nearby Kirisaki as he beckoned Hisashi. His back was to me now and I could see the Uchiha crest emblazoned on denim, that sealed it for me, this was no illusion he was here. Somehow despite my injury and blood loss I still had the strength to speak.
> 
> ...



...And after all this time nothing between us did change. He was still the man who lied to me about my mother's death and who helped decide it was best for me to grow up without a father. We didn't stare each other down long but I knew I had a shitty poker face right about now, prompting what would happen next.


​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2015)

Zellous Kazama
in
*For the Wins*
__________________________________________________

"You and that caveman know each other?"

"He used to be my legal guardian before Nat..." No that wasn't right, I realized stopping myself. "My father found me." 

"So you have an in with Jericho... good you might not be so useless after all." She took a moment waiting for Jericho to walk over toward the car and start poking around. Rana grabbed me by my intact arm and pulled, she was stronger than she looked as I was jerked forward. To be honest it was kind of startling that her tiny body could have so much physical power in it, but consequently it was also sort of a turn on. Anyway she threw caution to the wind and slid underneath the yellow police tape with me in tow. Other cops made a move toward us but she just kept moving forward till we were standing right behind Jericho who was inspecting the ground near where the car was.

"Special investigator Jericho! Rana called out to him as if he were a naughty child and she was the disciplinarian. He kept his back to us, he was still rocking his denim jacket emblazoned with the Uchiha crest "Special investigator Jericho! She tried once more as the other officers began to swarm us and Jericho just continued not to hear her. I could feel the trepidation of the officers as they set a cautious perimeter around us, clearly not wanting to get in the crossfire of the two strong personalities. Seeing no other way I stepped forward.

"Are you going to ignore me too, Jericho?" My mien was full of attitude and vitriol, which curled and commingled with a scathing and annoyed tone as I was forced to acknowledge the Uchiha. In turn he got up and turned round to face me. He hadn't really changed at all, his gray streak may have been slightly more prominent but he was still rocking a mullet and dressing like a New Kid on the Block. He still didn't open his mouth instead staring me down making our reunion that much more tense. I had changed, gotten taller, cut my hair, was a little tanner, wore glasses, and had one arm but my hostility toward him was patented.

"Ya look good kid, a little borin but borin is good. I'd love ta play catchup and figure out why you're with that rusty battle axe over thar but I'm workin over here.

"We're trying to work too and her name isn't battle axe, it's Rana. I think answering her questions is the least you can do for me."

There was no love or respect between me and Rana but I had more resentment for the detective than I did her. For all intents and purposes he owed me for fifteen years of leaving me fatherless. Answering some questions and letting me look good in front of my boss was a small pittance considering his crimes against me. Yea, I knew guilt tripping him to get ahead could be considered low, but I didn't care, Jericho didn't deserve an ounce of empathy or sensitivity least of all from me. He ushered away the other policeman who had come to remove us from the scene then crossed his arms before he began...

"Guess nuthins changed. Alright well as far as I can tell the girl was on her way home and was taken. It seems as though the MO is similar to another case I'm working which is why they called me in. I can't really offer much on the record because one I hate reporters and two it could compromise the case if too much gets out."

Wow that was a lot easier than I thought it would be. In the past getting answers or reasoning from my former guardian had been like pulling teeth. I know it may seem like I'm harping on the past but this was a man who had kept my mother's death from me for months.

"Can you comment on the connection between the girl and your other case? It was at this point Rana had decided to speak up having been quiet up until now. Knowing her she was probably trying to get a grasp of the situation and see how to press the advantage as we were the only reporters that had been let in this far. There was a detached yet disparate passion in her interrogatory, she wasn't as cold and detached as usual. 

"As far as I can tell from that over there.." He pointed at the ground before us at a discarded satchel that had its contents splays along the sediment.My eyes were immediately drawn to a shiny metal trinket which caused my eyes to bulge some. "She was a Jashinist just like the other victims."

I drew air into my diaphragm about to ask him a question before Rana held her hand out and stopped me.

"If I promise to not run any of this will you give me the girl's name and her last known whereabouts?"

"What da hell do ya mean run any of this, I said off the record ya fucking harpy!He growled at her like a wild animal bearing his fangs, I could see the fury in his eyes as he seemed to be doing all he could to not pop his claws and cut Rana to ribbons. The entire thing got me smirking as I loved the fact that she could illicit such a tepid rage from Jericho.

"Yea, you did and my journalistic integrity would never allow me to run that story, but you see..." She gestured toward me before continuing on, "The history between you and little Nakano over here seems like it could be very interesting. I'm his boss and well to be honest I've made it my mission to make his life a living hell. I can't fire him because of his daddy so I figure I'll make him quit and we can get someone whose actually qualified for the job."

"Holy shit woman, I'm standing right here!" Now it was my turn to growl at how brazenly she could let her little plot be known to both of us like that. My objections did little to impact her though, she just continued to press her advantage.

"Bambi I'm sure you have a lot of dirt on this buffoon don't you? From what I can tell whatever he did to you has given you some sort of power over him. I've wanted an upper hand on this Neanderthal for some time. If I laid off of you a bit and made a somewhat earnest attempt to show you the ropes of being a newsman. Would you tell me all of the things that make the Special Investigator not so special?

Rana was smiling, I had never seen her smile until now. She was enjoying this moment of power. I could see the vein forming on Jericho's brow as his breath became more labored, almost guttural, she had wormed her way so far under his skin I really thought he would murder her on the spot. 

It was glorious...

"Tell the world what a bastard Uchiha Jericho is and look good in front of my new bosses? Talk about hitting the karmic lottery."

Jericho began to stare me down austerely and in turn I stared right back into that bastard's shitty lying eyes with just as much intensity. I wanted him to know how much hate I had for him, that I wouldn't bat an eye at the notion of stabbing him in the back and out through the front, that I would twist that knife completely around in his back and we still would never be even in my eyes. 

"Now, Special Investigator Jericho, what was the victims name and where was she last seen?"

Realizing that he was in checkmate Konoha's Greatest Detective grumbled to himself before settling on the fact he had been summarily defeated by the demonic duo before him. 

"Her name was Meiyo Nakahara. She was apparently coming home from church when she was taken. 

"Oh my, thank you Special Investigator Jericho. It's always a pleasure, come on Bambi lets go we have work to do.

She began to walk off and I made way to follow but before I could take a step my uncle grabbed hold of my shoulder. His grip was iron clad and truth be told he had been so angry before it seemed reasonable he would get violent, yet to my surprise that wasn't the case. He was calm, chillingly so, but there was something else there, something he had only shown me once. It had been after we broke Ryoko and Suzume out of prison when we turned the corner in relationship, when I allowed myself to wish I had a father, when I had hoped it was him. He was hurt by my actions but there was an almost paternal acceptance of what I was doing and somehow that enraged me even more.

"Kid, I know ya hate me and I probably deserve it, but we're family and no matter what ya don't give up on family."

I wrested my arm from his clutches, my eyes articulating the emotions that my words couldn't. I didn't care what he had to say, I didn't need family like Uchiha Jericho.​


----------



## Kei (Feb 12, 2015)

_
Losing 
Closing and Opening_​
Kei was a headstrong girl even if she had moments of weakness. If she wanted something truly and dearly enough, Magus thought of her the type of woman that would go after it. Not thinking of the consequences or anything like that. That was a bad and a good thing. An interesting trait to have, but it could be bad at the same time. So when she came to meet him at the train station with a traveling pass in hand, he wasn?t really surprised. She looked up at him with pride radiating from her whole entire body.

_?I got it!?_ She exclaimed, ?Though I owe someone a favor once I get back, but it doesn?t matter! I got my travel pass!?

She danced around a bit before stopping on her toes and looking up at him. Kei was growing up so much and she probably didn?t realize it. Maybe if he had a daughter she would have been the same height as Kei at her age. Though she was dead, and there was no future, there was no need to think about such silly things like his dead daughters height. Even her name was being erased with the passing time. Magus just smiled and nodded his head. 

?Thank you again Magus, for letting me accompany you on this trip.? Kei smiled before stretching her entire body, ?I mean there is so much I want to learn about all this. In all honesty, I?m kind of scared, but at the same time I?m really pumped up and excited you know.?

Magus smiled as they made their way to board the train, Kei had too much energy in her and he could tell as she rocked side to side. Almost like a child at the candy store who found out that they could get anything they wanted from it. However, this wasn?t anything like that. This wasn?t going to be a candy store, and there was no happy ending for the girl. Magus couldn?t help but think that as they board the train, and went into the very back.

Once they sat down, Kei began to kick her legs as she looked around. Though her eyes narrowed for a minute, almost like her good mood was ruined. 

?Is there something wrong Kei?? Magus looked at the girl as she began to look around, but then she looked back at him and smiled as bright as the sun.

?Nope there is nothing!? She laughed before sitting in the back of her chair, and for a minute her eyes sharpen again, ?Nothing at all. We are going to get to Konaha safely.?

Magus nodded his head?.

?Of course, and once we get there, let me treat you to something sweet.?​
?Strawberry parfait please~? ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2015)

Zellous Kazama
in
*For the Wins*
__________________________________________________

Things had progressed a lot faster and unexpectedly than I thought they would. Rana and myself found ourselves in a modestly medium sized Jashin church. The Church was somewhat imposing; it?s big bulky letters on the awning reading, ?Church of Jashin?s Light?. We were sitting across the desk from a Ms. Bonnie Futchko who seemed to be one of the primary caretakers of the Church. She was dressed in a pleated skirt and black sweater set complete with a headband that kept her auburn hair in place. 

?We hope you enjoyed the tour. Any questions before we get you two registered??I didn?t really know what to say as she looked at me as opposed to looking at Rana almost thinking I was the one in charge when I really wasn?t. Sensing my lack of confidence in this rather awkward situation Rana decided to step in.

? Ms. Futchko ??

?BONNIE oh, please... Bonnie will do just fine.? She cut Rana off with a most pleasant smile and light lilt in her voice. In response Rana gave a smile of her own and I damn near lost it, she really was a piece of work. Her ability to blend in to her surroundings and hide her true nature was astounding to me; she was some kind of investigative reporter. If only Bonnie could have met the real Rana, I wondered what she would have thought of her then?

?Bonnie. Okay, um, we...love the church. We do. But...Well, we've heard that a few members have gone missing, and, to be honest...that kind of scares us.? There was sweetness to Rana right now and that was such a crazy ass lie to me. Seriously it was hard to listen to her in the role of the character she was playing, she seemed like a kind-hearted girl but she really was a heartless harpy.

?Let me assure you, with our increased security, Jashin?s Light has never been safer. And those people who have gone missing, well, they are front and center in our prayers.? They smiled at each other, their pearly whites engaged in a battle of supremacy over who could get more of them to show. It wasn?t lost on me that Bonnie was a flipping Jashinist so no matter how wide she smiled she was still a bleeping creep.

?What a relief. Now, you must have been, close to them??Trying to get everything back on track I figured it was best to actually ask a pertinent question to our mission.

?Well, we do share the A.P.U. bond.

"The A.P.U.??

?Our chastity group... "Abstinence Purifies Us."
My eyebrow began to twitch some? a chastity group? I didn?t even know Jashinist practiced abstinence; to be honest I didn?t even know sex was like a thing for them. Not that I had a bunch of knowledge and experience with them, but I had known a lot more about them now than I did all those years ago when the dragon in the Chuunin Exams brought them up. 

?You mind if we sit in on that, maybe see if it's for us?

?I'm afraid it's members only. I'm sorry, but it can get pretty personal.?

 ?Then count us both in.?

I cocked an eyebrow not sure how to take the news I was being signed up for a Jashinist purity group. Hell the fact I was pretending to be one right now, what the fuck was Rana doing?

?Are you sure? Aren?t you two together?

Now it was both of our turns to cock eyebrows. We were both a little offended at the implication, but I couldn?t see why that block of ice would be offended at the thought of being with me. That was just as crazy as these Jashinist virgins.

?Zell is my adopted brother. I used to change his diapers??The ease at which this woman could lie was flabbergasting to say the least. At this point Bonnie reached into her desk, somehow her smile had grown even wider upon finding what she was looking for.

? I?m very embarrassed at my assumption but I can?t properly convey how happy I am to receive you two as new members. I know this will lift the spirits of the rest of the group. Here please sign this. It?s a purity pledge, after you sign we can get you into the next meeting which starts in about two hours.?

?Purity pledge? I wanted to add what the hell is a purity pledge but I refrained from being profane or outright shocked.

?It?s a commitment to your virginity.? I let out a shallow breath, as it was now Bonnie?s turn to be playing the role of the vexed party. Contrary to how it may look because of my arm and how I use to be?

 ?I don't think we can really un-ring that bell. You know what I mean?? I made eyebrows at her and could tell she was immediately taken aback. She had judged this book by it?s cover, unaware that it had already been checked out of the library, more than once, and thrice on Sunday.

 ?Oh. I see. Well... If you just ask for Jashin's forgiveness for your sins and make a new vow of chastity, well, then, his light will purify and destroy those sins so you may be born again as a virgin in his eyes.?

 ?So, you just hit the "virginity do-over" button, and all is good with Mr.J?

She was aghast at my candor, the color drained from her face and I could feel Rana giving me a cold scolding look. 

It's not a button. This isn't just a piece of paper. I mean, this is your clean slate, your chance to be a virgin until marriage. I didn?t want to compromise what we were trying to accomplish so I relented.?Well, you had me at "clean slate"". I?m sorry I was just very surprised, I?m newer to the faith, my sister has only just shown me the way. Let's do this.?

We took the paper and signed our names, I peeked over to see that Rana had signed her surname as Kazama prompting me to follow suit.

? Congratulations Rana and Zellous Kazama, you are now virgins?again.?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2015)

Zellous Kazama
in
*For the Wins*
__________________________________________________

“And that’s what’s brought me here.” 

Rana had just finished telling her “story” to the group. Quite honestly I really wondered if it was a cover story or if it was actually true. The way she spoke, her cadence, her pauses, the expressions she wore…I couldn’t read the block of ice to save my life. If she were telling the truth it would have humanized her but if she was lying then well she needed some kind of award. I didn’t get it until now but the role she was playing, she was masterful, a true reporter…

 “Zellous, why don’t you tell us what brings you here.”

The leader of our prayer group was not Bonnie. It was sweet, sweet, Usagi.



A wry smile encrusted itself on my countenance; it was the kind of impish grin that you wore when you wanted to be mysterious and exciting for a woman. The kind of ‘weapon’ you used to draw her in.

“Uh, hard to say, exactly. Yeah. Sex has always felt -- I don't know -- good, you know? I mean, really, really good.” At this point I realized who I was talking to and I had this mischievous itch I just had to scratch “Uh...But, uh... Sometimes, it just makes you feel bad, you know? You're drunk. You shack up.” A wry smile wrapped itself around my lips now. “Then, it's the whole morning thing. You know, “ ‘Hey, that was fun.’ And then, "goodbye," you know? Always the "goodbye." I couldn’t see my face but if I could I would imagine there was a wistful look to match the tone of my soliloquy.

“ “But, you know, when you get down to it, what's the big deal, right? I mean, sure, there's the touching and the feeling all of each other, my hand everywhere, tracing every inch of her body, the two of us moving together, pressing and pulling... Grinding.” There it was I was getting carried away again, I could see the prayer group begin to fidget and squirm, perhaps uncomfortably, perhaps as a sign of enthrall and intrigue. Regardless I continued, “ “Then you hit that sweet spot, and everything just builds and builds and builds until it all just...”

“ “KABOOSH” I made a gesture with my hands intimating the detonation of a bomb noticing one of the grils crush the paper with the written verse of Jashin in her lap. At this my eyes shifted toward Rana, she gave me the look, a look I would best describe as the bitchface, prompting me to clear my throat.
 “ Yeah. Uh...But the whole thing was just a little too, uh...sticky. So, uh, I got my "V" card back.” I slapped my leg, which was accompanied by a pause as if some in the group wanted me to continue. “ “Uh yea the end.”

”Well we’re glad to have you here with us Zellous.” She smiled warmly the effects of my soliloquy not as profound or effective on her. The attention of the group shifted to one of the other members, it was another guy, the only other guy in the group. He looked like the quintessential grand high creep, like he hadn’t left his mom’s basement. I couldn’t tell you if he were 18 or 45 and his grill was torn up from the floor up. The minute he opened up his mouth I pitied him.



As he began to talk and tell his story Rana leaned in toward me.

”Bit of an overshare, bambi?”

”I was just getting into character and since I’m not as good of a liar as you I needed to use life to create art. That said the Usagi girl looks really familiar to me.

It was at this point that Rana grabbed me by the collar of my grey shirt and pulled me in to whisper in my ear. I thought she was going to tear into me with her teeth; the whole thing was a lot more threatening than seductive.

”Listen you stupid fucking manchild, this is serious business. There are four missing people and this is there connection. If we break this story it’s going to be huge for the Times. Stop making googly eyes at Usagi and stay on task” She pushed against my chest, the intrusion of her hand caused my eyes to bulge. It was only a moment as she thrust her hand forward, her protrusion of force so strong I was sent reeling back falling off my chair.

”Holy shit Rana, you’ve got fucking man hands!”​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 13, 2015)

*Shiro Terumi*
Diplomacy with the Magistrate
PART 1

__________​
Portraits of past Mizukages hung on the wall directly above the doorway entrance into his office, silently overlooking Shiro as he scrolled through the masses of paperwork on his desk. The numbers had not diminished one bit over the past two and a half years - even now, he was still dealing with ruined businesses in Fuzen seeking aid from Kirigakure, or wanting to dabble in trade with them. He rubbed at his head, set down his pen, and swiveled around on his chair to bring his gaze to the window. 

His village, much like Iwagakure, had once been a small settlement surrounded by nature. Trees, mist, and a wall of mountains surrounding it. The village’s namesake fog remained, but much of the trees and even the mountains had now been cleared away in order to make room for the industrial and economic projects which began under his predecessor. Skyscrapers, estates, settlements and businesses rose in their place, blurring into an urban scrawl in the distance. Of course, it came at the cost of losing the natural fortifications the mountains had provided the village, but both he and the previous leader of the nation saw it to be a sacrifice worth making. Never, has the productivity of Kirigakure been so high. Never, has any one nation even grown so fast after such long periods of stagnation in the economy.

It filled him with pride.

He sighed. 

“Now, if only I could get to enjoy it instead of being cooped up in here doing menial paperwork…” he grumbled to himself, and was promptly snapped from his moment of daydreaming by the crashing of heavy stacks of paper and an irritated sounding cough. 

“Ahem.”

His attendant - Asada - was a petite young woman, with brown hair kept in twin ponytails that cascaded down the sides of her neck and thin rimmed half moon glasses. She had a pretty, heart shaped face, though a stern expression and stormy grey eyes that betrayed nothing. One of the most efficient kunoichi in the entire country, and also one of the strictest. “Maybe if you didn't slack off so much with your work, you wouldn't be up here catching up on stuff you should have finished a week ago,” said Asada. She brought a finger to nudge her spectacles up along the bridge of her nose, and then gave a tired sigh. “Seriously, I leave for ten minutes to deal with a report sent in, and you’re already getting distracted.”

“Ah, never mind that,” Shiro smiled brazenly, nonchalant to the fact that he'd just been caught dozing around again. He brought his two hands to the table and eagerly leaned forward. “What was the report about?”

“Two kunoichi entering the Land of Water through… the sky,” she replied, after a hesitation. “The Sensor Team have identified one of them as Tsugi Kawahara, the woman in charge of Konoha’s foreign policy and the other as Asami Uchiha.”

The Mizukage raised one of his thick eyebrows and leaned back into his chair, the smile not leaving his face. “What a _curious_ way for a foreign policy minister to approach negotiations; unauthorised and uninvited entry into another Kage’s country.” He gave a laugh, rose from his chair and gave an enthusiastic clap of his hands as he beamed at his secretary. “Interesting! Since we’ve got such an esteemed guest arriving, please do your best to prepare a suitable welcome, Asada-san. Food, drinks and - of course - the Seven Swordsmen. I’ll go and greet her myself.” Shiro rose up from his seat, left the confines of the table and moved to the window. He brought a hand to one of the handles on the great pane and cranked it open. 

Fresh breeze rolled into the room, blowing away documents, files and sheets away into the office in a whirl of crackles and crinkles. Asada stood, rooted to her spot, horrified, as the Mizukage gave her another smile. "And also, please tell Masaru-kun to finish the rest." He hesitated, looking at the mess of paper on the floor. "And to clean the office."

"Wait, what are you do-"

"Bye!" The Mizukage shouted, and then immediately jumped out the window.


----------



## Hero (Feb 13, 2015)

*Tsughi Kawahara*
Tsughi's Gambit - Valentine's Day Event
PART 1

_____________________​












Tsughi and Asami coasted through the air above Kirigakure admiring the little of what they could see through signature mist that gave the land its name stake. In the past, before Shiro took over Kirigakure, Kirigakure was a struggling nation reeling from a sovereign debt crisis and  multiple international bailouts. The rule of law was problematic,  with property rights weakly enforced, tax evasion on the rise, and  corruption pervasive. Despite efforts to create a more business-friendly  regulatory environment, the labor market remained rigid and slow to  adjust to market realities. Seeing the country thrive now was nothing short of a miracle and of course, unprecedented tax tariffs.

Finally landing in the Hidden Mist, Tsughi and Asami made their way across the dock into the city. Unlike the Land of Scales, Kirigakure was a huge, sprawling metropolis, sporting many towering skyscrapers and other tall buildings. Arguably, the village ran by Shiro Terumi was the heart of business and economy of the Black, as opposed to its sister cities, Sunagakure and Fuzengakure. Walking through the metropolis, Tsughi could tell it was modeled after the current Mizukage's personality, because many of the vendors that lined the docks contained bars and activities of leisure and entertainment. As The Magistrate and Asami approached the end of the docks and closer to the pavement, the women could see Kirigakure's streets crowded with different people rushing around, trying to get to work, home, or other places, creating a hustle and bustle scene for city life.   
Without a doubt, Kirigakure was geographically the largest city in the Black. The city's core was a central business district, with huge skyscrapers and other commercial buildings; a series of alleyways lead into this core, where smaller shops are set up among city traffic. The city's outskirts are bounded on all sides by harbor, where ships could easily provide traffic to other regions due to Kirigakure being completely surround by water. Tsughi marveled at the village's economic encouragement. It was incredulous how much of a worldly aspect Kirigakure was giving her. Simply put, Kirigakure was a melting pot, incorporating cultures and foods from other regions. "I want it...I want it all." Tsughi said breathlessly marveling at the fine village that engulfed her. Her sightseeing was brutally interrupted by a tap on her shoulder. Swirling around to see who it was, Tsughi was confronted by a devilishly handsome man with nothing short of an Adonis like build.


"Hello," the man beamed showing glistening white teeth, "I'm Shiro Terumi, may I ask why you've entered my country without prior notice...Magistrate Kawahara?"



​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 13, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

"Uhh about that..." He scratched the back of his head. "How do you even transfer chakra... Like... Do you just touch someone and... And then what? Do I push chakra out of my hands, or do I push chakra into you like I'm breaking you out of a genjutsu... Or do I have to make some kind of hand seal first?" Okay that's it, after this fight he would learn how to use the chakra transfer technique. "Or maybe-"

"Oh never mind." She interjected slightly annoyed. "I think we should just retreat."

"... A shinobi never runs!" Fugetsu replied exasperated.

"Well, suit yourself. I wish you the best of luck, Fugetsu." The girl then leaped to a nearby rooftop and began to leave the vicinity. 

"...W-Wait! Hold up!" The green eyed shinobi yelled as he had second thoughts. He jumped after Sayano. No way in hell he was going to fight off bonyelbowsan, and wannabesenjusan alone.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 14, 2015)

*Shiro Terumi*
Diplomacy with the Magistrate
PART 2

__________​
The Magistrate allowed herself a polite smile at the question. Now that the two were confronted with him directly, they could finally appreciate just how _tall_ the man was. He was a towering giant of a man, standing at around two metres tall, draped in white robes which just barely contained his physique. A sharp contrast to their more graceful looking Hokage and his fashionable suits. 

"I apologise for my intrusi-" she began, but found herself interrupted by a bark of laughter from the Mizukage. Tsughi frowned in confusion. That wasn't the reaction she was expecting. 

"Kahahaha! On the contrary, I _admire_ your moxie, Kawahara-dono. I love a good surprise visit as much as the next person," Shiro beamed, then turned. "And a good surprise visit - especially from such a pair of beautiful women - deserves a good _celebration_. I've had my secretary start making preparations already, in fact!" He clapped his large hands rather excitedly. 

"Ah, you're too kind," Tsughi replied as they began to walk, and the diplomatic smile made its return. Perhaps this wouldn't be so hard after all. "I'm but a humble magistrate of foreign policy."

"Oh, but that's not what I've heard, Kawahara-dono. Last time I checked, you're the proud new leader of the Land of Scales, following the assassination of their prince. I would wish you a congratulations, of course, but the circumstances are truly tragic." His smile faltered slightly and for a moment, his golden eyes lost a bit of their gleam as his radiant disposition from just a few seconds ago was replaced with a somber mien. 

"It is," she nodded.

"I met Prince Isamu once, you know. A few years ago now, for a... let's say a diplomatic drink. We got on well enough, he and I, but I never _quite_ thought he'd be able to fill in the boots to lead a country. His growth, perhaps, came as much of a surprise to me as it did everyone else who had accompanied me on that trip. It's a great shame that he had to die just as he was coming to himself as a person."

Now at the doors to the Mizukage's palace, Shiro paused. He placed a hand on the metal handles, then turned back to look at both the Magistrate and her partner. "Of course, I'm sure that you're _more_ than capable of leading the country. They are lucky that you jumped in, when you did, eh?" he said, a curious glint now in his eye. And with that, the Mizukage opened the twin doors and the three of them stepped into the warm corridors of the mansion.

Six of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist stood around them; three lined up against each wall, their signature blades held up against their chest and leveled at their heart. They were dressed in strange blends of the classic Kirigakure robes, and light plate armour. And at the end of the hall stood their leader. A young girl with long flowing purple hair, porcelain-like skin, bright amber eyes and a sword held at her chest. A replacement for Samehada that the best swordsmith in the entire land had crafter ever since the village lost the sharkskin blade to Kumogakure.

The aroma of food hung in the air. 

Shiro stepped aside, extended his arm, and grinned at his two guests. 

"Welcome to Kirigakure."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 14, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_An Untimely Encounter_
PART 8

___________________​
A chidori nagashi channeled to the earth to electrocute them or heat up the dirt around them to burn them alive. An explosive tag to cave the ceiling in on them and crush them all. A barrier placed around them so that they couldn't get out, and slowly suffocate inside. Ren considered all of these things, but reluctantly refrained from doing any of them. These weren't quite _enemies_, and he'd rather have avoided prosecution for murder of the (ostensibly) innocent.

Instead, he dectivated the barrier which was keeping himself separated from the sleeping gas Taneda had created, then immediately coated himself in a cuboid-shaped barrier before the noxious substance could get to him. He moved through the opaque veil, until he'd reached the hole in the ceiling his friend had made, and jumped up.

"The Senju guy is running away," said Ren, releasing his protective coating, then gestured his arm to the far distance down one of the streets of Tanzaku Town. He turned back to look at Taneda, a curious smile on his face. "Do you still want to catch him?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2015)

Zellous Kazama
in
*For the Wins*
__________________________________________________


It wasn't long after the whole thing with Man Hands McGee that the prayer group's circle time was over. What Rana called an overshare I considered purifying...yea you can probably imagine the smile on my face as I thought that. Their proceedings usually went in two phases as far as I could see anyway. Now it was time for Reflection and Refreshment, or as Bonnie put it, "R&R". It was really tedious crap, they were swapping baked goods recipes and just doing it all wrong. Debating margarine vs. butter, trying to come up with healthy alternatives to sugar, just completely shitting on the notion of making a good cookie. Quite honestly though all the talk about cookies had gotten me hungry for a different kind of cookie...

At the end of the prayer group people broke off into other sub-groups taking about trivial shit and the Jashinist bible. Nothing I want to really bore anyone else with, guess I'm dying for the sins of others. That said Rana was doing a damn good job of working the room, she had everyone eating out of her hand. Not wanting to be completely useless I made my way over to the only other male in the group who was in the corner eating baked goods. The guy had an entirely creepy green thing going, to be honest he seemed like the kind of guy that burned ants with a magnifying glass when he was young. There was no way this guys carnal sin needed to be wiped away by the light of Jashin.

"Hey uh--Kato, right? How you doing bud?"I had almost forgotten his name but was able to recover. He didn't say anything though, he looked up to acknowledge me but he just stood there with his beady dead creep eyes not saying anything.So, uh--, yea--, good talk?This was a dead end, he was doing that stonewalling thing that guys did when they wanted you to go away. I was well-versed in this technique so I thought it better to move on, preferably in Usagis direction, but I was stopped in my tracks.

You know, theyre probably in hell

I didnt really know how to respond to such a random and off kilter statement, to say the least that is. One could only assume that the they he spoke of were the people who had gone missing from the prayer group. It was a striking statement, one that must have made my aura subconsciously switch, I could feel myself slipping into that other headspace.

Why would you say something like that, Kato?

Your sister has asked three different people what she thought happened to the missing. Im shy around new people...so I just wanted to say I think theyre in hell. My friend says he saw fire.

So he had been clocking Rana and eavesdropping on her. I didnt want to make the leap but everything about this guy just screamed out sinister to me. This exchange we were enthralled in only serving to make it more evident he was a creep. Still the very last thing he said, I was able to get my wits about me and calm myself.

What friend? I mean there were no witnesses as far as the cops could tell.

The police will find out today that there was a witness to Meiyos disappearance. It was a homeless man and he says he saw blue flames before she disappeared. Flames means hell doesnt it? After what she did doesnt she deserve it?


Perplexing and cryptic, I wasnt sure how to play this but it might be a good idea for my friend to pay Kato a visit later on. Under these current conditions it would be problematic to get him to say what he meant. I didnt want to make a half-cocked assumption but it seemed clear to me that Kato was very suspect, very.

Hey guys! Its good to see that our two boys are getting along.

Usagi, the prayer leader, and current light of my life entered the fray. She was an absolute ray of positivity who I consequently wanted to shoot with my rays of positivity. Everything about her was sunshine, even her voice, it was so girly and high pitched that its radiant intonation was able to bring a smile to my face.

Yea,uh--, just getting to know Kato-san. You know this entire thing is still so new to me and I can get a little shy around girls, especially the pretty ones. Talking in front of everyone today was pretty huge for me, I usually dont open up like that. I said it while looking her in the eye but making a conscious decision to look at the ground to create the illusion of bashfulness. I called this the Wolf in Sheeps Clothing gambit and it worked with startling frequency.

Im really that A.P.U. could do that for you Zellous.

Please call me Zell. Were both members of the A.P.U. which means were friends and my friends arent so formal. Consequently, and uh-, dont take this the wrong way, as Im not really the forward type who would hit on you. Oh yea, I was totally hitting on her. I feel like I know you from somewhere. Have we ever met?

She laughed, there was a hint of nervousness. I had played that with as light of a touch as possible, hell I was being the most pleasant pussy priss ever for her right now, how was she nervous? 

No, I moved here a few months ago from a smaller village on the outskirts of the Fire Country. Still if we had met Im sure we would be friends like we are now, right? She brought her hands behind her back and did the cutest little curtsy complete with sideways head bop. I knew chasing the story was important but who said I couldnt kill two birds with one stone?

Yea, I just hope I fit in you know. My sister was the one who introduced me to Jashin and I just have so many questions that she cant answer. Is it wrong that I felt like patting myself on the back before anything had even been done? I really felt like this move was so completely unassuming, it was the bag with the bomb left in the train station gambit.

Maybe I could help you? I think everyone interprets the Lord in a different way but if I can help you reconcile your fate then Ill gladly do itI offer individual counseling. Im getting ready to go back home, but Im not doing anything tonight. Want to meet me out front and you can walk me home? 

*CA-CHING*

Oh wow, well yea that would sure be swell. Its probably better considering the kidnappings, you shouldnt be alone. Still though, thank you so much Usagi.

With that she smiled and walked away, but something had suddenly dawned on me. I was so fixated on her I didnt see creepy Kato take off, nor did I notice that Rana had been in our orbit eavesdropping.

Bambi, you really think youre going to hit that? Shes a chastity counselor.

No of course not, Im working the case. Shes the one in charge so she has to know everything thats going on, especially if shes the one they all confide in. I have some leads and need her to confirm them. The best lies are half true, so while I did have every intention to hit that, it wasnt Ranas business. Well it was because we were on the job, but I was a good multi-tasker.

Well is she going to tell you that Meiyo and the first victim, the pastor here, were having an affair?

Wow...wasnt expecting that one.

No, but now that you told me I can press her and get the whole story. Good work, Rana. We really do make a great team.I put my hand up for a high five but she just stood there giving me that patented bitchface. I wondered if looking into a mirror would turn her into stone.Dont fuck this up, bambi. Seriously, I will gut you if you jeopardize this story, you have to get useful info from her, understood?

I nodded, figuring witty repartee would probably get her to lay man hands on me once again.

Wish me luck.

Not looking the gift horse in the mouth I turned on my heels and headed out the door.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 14, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_The Family Trial_
PART 5

___________________​ 
The Validator remained impassive to Ren's threat and, after a moment of deliberation, simply stepped aside. Hana Houki's ethereal form floated along, stood now on the spot the porcelain man had moved from. She smiled, but her smile was sad; disappointed. "The Ren I knew wasn't this violent. The Ren I knew was kind, sweet and gentle..." Her voice was soft and quiet, yet somehow managed to fill out the entirety of the dark chamber. 

"That Ren is gone. I'm the one who's taken his place." His reply was short, brusque, his tone sharp as a knife. And still he refused to look at her, his glare still focused on the Validator. 

"You should be with us. Your life will bring you nothing but torment; we have seen it," Hana continued, and another voice joined in.

"Aren't you tired of all this fighting?" Lisanna Houki asked. Ren stepped back suddenly, as if he'd been struck by something. His shoulders sagged. "I fought for my entire life. For my career, for the clan, and for our family ? look at where it got _me_. Join us, Ren."

He took another step back. "I'm not going anywhere."

"You cannot let your vengeance consume you as it did me," the ghost said. "Latching onto your hatred and brewing in it as you are doing right now has never done anybody any good."

"I have debts that need repaying."

He was speaking to his mother, but his head was now cast in the direction of Hana. As the Validator watched, Ren took one step forward. He started to reach towards her, then stopped himself, and stepped back. He stood there, trembling. And then another voice, as a third blurred figure stepped into view. A familiar voice.

"You need to stop being so harsh on yourself," said Makoto Ha.

Ren jerked away, raising a hand as if to ward him off. "Makoto?" His voice was weak now.

"I've been waiting for you, my friend. _We_'ve been waiting for you," Makoto said. "In the cold and the dark. In the bright and warmth. We're waiting."

"No."

The ghost of Makoto gave a pale, thin lipped smile. It looked so unnatural. This incorporeal _thing_ moulded in the shape of his best friend. "We never got to say goodbye. We never got to shake each other's hand. I'm offering it now, Ren. Join us." He held out his hand.

Ren observed it for a moment, longingly, felt a twitch in his own hand, but quickly pulled back. He shook his head. "I'm sorry. I can't do that. If you really were Makoto, you'd know why," he said quietly.

Another figure emerged from the side street. "Told you," J said. More blurred shapes stepped into view, K among them. 

The Chūnin took another step back. "What is this?"

"We are the people you have left behind," his mother answered. "We are the people you have let die. We are the people who have died around you, and the people you have killed." More figures formed, thickening the crowd. Ren saw the mercenary Mearī, the brothel owner Jōji, the girl Umi, the heir to the extinct Morioka clan Kura. Entire swathes of people formed behind them; countless bandits and rogue shinobi he'd killed before, all the people in Eien Machi he'd let die during that mission...

One of the figures, the ghosts, reached for Ren, snagging at the sleeve of his shirt. He immediately yanked his arm back. "What do you want?" There was no response. A hole opened up in the ground, slowly at first, but then quicker as it expanded into a chasm the size of a small room and filled almost the entire street. Some of the figures slipped down into it; others willingly let themselves fall in until only the ghosts of Hana, Lisanna and Makoto remained. Ren looked back at the Validator, anger now flaring in his eye. "How is this part of the test? What is it meant to prove? That people I've known have died?" He hesitated, then took a step forward. "Fuck this test. I'm just going to kill you. _You_ can join them, you ruminating shit." He clasped his hands to form the snake seal, pulled his right arm back and let the lightning flow.

A hand grabbed at his wrist before gian could be fired off, and another seized his hand. The Houki tried to pull back, but now Makoto was gripping him. Arms from faceless shapes erupted from the hole in the ground and they were pulling him down, down towards the hole. Ren cursed and twisted, but could do little as more hands emerged to grab hold. One pulled at his ankle, and he went down. They dragged him, and his scarf slipped off his neck. He drew closer, feeling all strength leaving his body, and tried to fire off a burst of chidori nagashi to vaporize the ghosts completely. Then, when he tried focusing his chakra, another dozen hands reached for him, gripped him, and all of a sudden he slid under and the hole closed up.

Ren Houki was gone.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 14, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_The Family Trial_
PART 6

___________________​ 
When the streets were clear again and the screeches stopped, the Validator stepped forward. He looked down at the navy blue scarf Ren had dropped on the street and reached down to pick it up, but froze at the last second. The smile on his porcelain face faded.

The hole opened and Ren lunged upwards, his shirt torn and his body wreathed in white lightning. An unholy chorus of anguished cries followed him, and all at once there were a hundred hands reaching up from the darkness. Yet they seemed tentative, as if made wary by the shroud of white lightning flickering in the space around the Houki's body. Ren rolled, then got to his feet so that he was stood right beside the Validator.

"So this test is about facing your personal demons?" White lightning danced between his finger tips and he lunged, let the electricity burst through the abdomen of the false man in a burst of bright light and shadows. He, it - whatever the Validator was - stumbled back, then felt Ren's foot pressed against his back as the Chūnin flickered behind him. "How about you face them instead?"

And he pushed the porcelain man, let it topple onto the dirt and watched as the hands grabbed at the Validator. In an instant, he vanished beneath the hole, which closed up once again. Silence descended. Ren picked up the scarf, dusted it off, then wrapped it back round his neck.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 14, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*Valentine Event*

_Sweet Candy II_

It was crying that the girl with the kaminari tattoo bought the leftover chocolate from a nearby convenience store. The only chocolate left in the village hidden amongst clouds. It was crying that she returned home and melted the chocolate and formed it into the huge heart that she had originally planned to make. And it was crying that she stuck a finger inside the hot, currently liquid chocolate and put it her mouth, tasting.

Not bad.

Honestly, she didn't know what the hell was the difference between the more expensive chocolate and the less expensive one. The cocoa percentage? Yuuko  herself preferred a weaker percentage. With too much cocoa in it, the chocolate often tasted way too strong for her simple commoners mouth. She would have to ask Edie to teach Herr how to be more posh when it came to her taste buds as well someday...

For now it would have this would have to do. 

Tired from all the psychological stress, Yuuko  laid her head on the kitchen table, next to the cooling sweet heart and closed her eyes for a second. If valentines was a mission, she failed. Miserably, she might add.

It felt like only a second had passed when her eyes snapped open again but the room was dark and there was a blanket keeping her back warm on the cold February evening. Please let it be from Tora...Please let it be from Tora... The girl begged to herself, looking around for her choco heart.

Nowhere! It was nowhere to be found! Not even in the fridge!! What the fuck was she supposed to do now!? Wait...Haru...

Yuuko  frowned. Maybe he had taken the chocolate? That would be even worse but at least he had taken it. "Haru?" She called. 

The house was silent and dark but the lights on the stairs were on so she followed, getting a kunai ready, just in case. It was just as quiet upstairs, not a sign that anyone else was in besides the girl. Weirder still were the countless Christmas lights hanging from the walls, the only light. On the floor was a chocolate bon bon wrapped in green.

A red one a few steps ahead.

A blue one...a yellow...before she knew she had an hand full of chocolate bon bons and was facing Haru's door. It was closed but a warm light seeped through the key hole, beckoning her to open the door. She did.

Yuuko was...in a daze. 

The light warmed her chest as her back still stood to the now strangely dark, cold hall. Her eyes open wide, flushed cheeks and slightly parted lips at the sight in front of her.

The entire room was lit in soft candle light, casting sensual shadows on the walls that gave the whole scene an aura of beauty. Flower petals were carelessly dropped on the warm wooden floor and there was a sweet almost candy like scent wavering through the air, so soft she could barely notice it.

In the middle of all this, nonchalantly sitting on the bed with a Cheshire grin gracing his lips was Haru. Dressed in simple jeans and a white, strangely clean shirt tight enough for her eyes to appreciate how well built he was. 

He gracefully got up and Yuuko  gulped and looked down, blushing. His feet were bare and soundless as they shortened the distance between them. She found it was very much impossible to think straight at the moment and, though her lips kept parted in a small 'oh' shape, no sound left them. Yet she felt a little bit of panic when he was suddenly so close she could feel his body warmth and backed away a little at the time. He adjusted their distance each time she took a step away and soon she was stuck between the door and...
_
Him._​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 14, 2015)

*Writing Event Valentine Day*


February 14th. 

For many it?s one of the, actually handful, special days of the year. This day is important, important for all those people who in this very moment are enjoying their morning or are planning to spend the afternoon or night with someone important to them, be it friends or family, their partners who they claim to _love_. However, my case is different. I don?t find anything fun or important in wasting time fooling around with a bunch of idiots who think they should forget their problems by hanging around in groups. Or with a retard, be it man or woman, who only wants to stick their tongue inside your mouth, seriously how can they even do that? It?s disgusting...and I?m sure they will end up with some illness due to it. 

Now may be you are wondering who this emo joy killer is. My name is Akaya Uchiha and I?m eleven years old. As you are probably imagining now I have no friends, family or a girlfriend and honestly i don?t need them; having those sorta people around me would be no different from a new burden. This day is nothing special for me and hopefully it will stay like that. However if there?s something different this time around is the fact that I was given this day to rest, but don?t get it wrong, it?s not like I am allowed to rest because it is Valentine?s, I mean I?m not even allowed to rest on my birthday, much less in this fancy shitty celebration. The one reason I have free day is because yesterday night I came back from a mission with the Black Ops and well, I was kinda dying there. I have to heal completely by the end of today.

Finally getting changed after taking a bath, I step out of my house. Supposedly I have free day but that only applies to my shinobi duties towards the village, my guard dog job is not one I can just stop doing. I look at myself, I am wearing a red T-shirt, white shorts and my sandals. Under my upper clothes a bunch of bandages make lump but they aren?t as obvious as one would think. There?s another bandage wrapped around my right hand and a band-aid on my forehead. The reason I am leaving while still wounded is  quite silly but I have no option. Looking back at my sweet rotten home, I let out a sigh, It was a good idea not to let that person come here.

I scan the ridiculous amount of graffiti that has pretty much turned into the front of my house, I don?t even remember anymore the color fo the walls. Most of them are insults and threats yet my attention is driven towards a heart, yes a heart, but again, don?t misunderstand. The image is one big heart, quite realistic actually, being pierced by cupids arrow but instead of falling in love, it is dying from the wound; a sentence divided in two parts, one above and the other below the drawing, said _"I wish this were your heart"_. I can?t do but look at it with a tad bit of disbelief, they sure know how to pour their creativity in this sorta crap. After making sure that the door was properly locked, I turn around and leave, I have something to do.

*-Twenty minutes later-*

I am at the entrance of the Uchiha district, waiting for the person I am supposed to meet today. What, you will now blame me because this seems like some sorta date? Well, I must clear that it isn?t, I?m not even here because I want to. That idiotic brat just went two days ago, before I would leave on my mission, throwing a tantrum because I refused to go with her to buy the gifts for her friends...So fucking annoying, in the end I only accepted so she could just shut up. If she were someone else, I would have smacked her in the moment she started to complain. Whatever the case, it?s been ten minutes since I got here, fifteen sinc ethe time we agreed to meet at. Where the fuck is she? On top of everything she will make me wait?! Suck it, I have no reason for this.

Before I would turn around, I find a person looking at me. He is not a stranger, his name is Takao Uchiha and he is something like my teacher. He is directly looking at me, a serious expression in his face...not like I remember many times he hasn?t had that shitty expression."Yes?"I ask wondeirng why he was there.

"Manami-ojou ran away from home."
​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 14, 2015)

Yuuko  Shinohara
*Valentine Event*

_Sweet Candy III_

Every inch of her skin felt flushed, hot, sensitive. _Ready._

His hands lay resting against the door on each side of her head and he was so close that every time Yuuko  breathed she felt her chest could almost touch his. She was still looking down at his feet, too embarrassed. But her body was screaming at her to move, to close the distance between them. They had been standing that way for quite some time. 

Nervous, she tried to move her foot forward to touch his but he evaded her and, confused, she couldn't help but forget her shy persona for a second to look up at his face. And instantly regretted doing so.

...or not.

His face was so close to hers that she had no other choice than to look him in the eyes. His breath caressing her lips with promises she desperately wanted to him to keep. But no matter how long she waited he never moved, his eyes (were they always that color?) glinting with mischief. Was he waiting for permission maybe? With a deep breath, Yuuko  tried to calm her erratic heart a little before speaking. "You c-can...you can..."

His eyes laughed but not mockingly. Predatory. And he still didn't move, as if he was waiting. 

_Oh._ 

She could do this. Licking her lips as if by reflex, Yuuko  slowly leaned in and closed her eyes right before her lips met his as softly as a feather falls to the ground. Just like that she pulled away and opened her eyes to look at him, expecting approval but meeting only indifference. Her face fell as all her confidence crashed as she blinked quickly to avoid tears. That was too strong a blow. Wasn't this what he wanted from her? Yuuko  backed away but the door was still there and so were his arms. Maybe...maybe a little differently. Tentatively, she closed her eyes and drew closer, pecking him on the lips again. Again. Again. Still no answer, his eyes still playful. He was enjoying this very much but, apparently, she hadn't given the right answer yet. She was starting to grow angry. This was her first time, what more could he expect!?

Glaring, she grabbed his shirt and crashed her mouth against his (clumsy). Met with the same indifference, she shoved her tongue inside and, making a small note that he tasted like her chocolate in the depths of her mind, did the best she could with the little she had learned from the television. She even went as far as biting his lower lip hard. Nothing. Not even a since. Just that same enigmatic, laughing glint when she pulled away to breathe. Huffing, she leaned back against the door but her hands remained on him, still eager for contact even if unanswered. She let her fingertips travel from the collar of his shirt to his neck and up to his face, gently exploring and caressing his skin and, as a reward, he closed his eyes for a second and took a deep breath. Just like that.

Yuuko kissed him.

This time his lips were soft and mellow under her command and he let her explore, learn, feel as much as she wanted, for how long she wanted. But not without him giving her the exact same treatment. There was no need to be shy, or quick or even forceful. They had all the time in the world so they kissed until her toes curled and he was completely melted against her. 

Felt like an eternity but still too soon when he pulled away. Yuuko  would've complained but his lips were suddenly on her neck and it felt like she even forgot how to speak her mother language. With speed and experience, his hands unbuttoned her shirt as his mouth moved to her collarbone. "Yuuko," his (not _his_?) voice called.

"...yes?"

It all seemed to be going so fast and yet so excruciatingly slow at the same time. As his tongue created a path down her chest she had only a small idea of where things were headed. Her heart beat too loud. _"Yuuko."_

"Yes."

His hands were large, rough and callused but, against her skin, they felt like butter. Her own lay forgotten on his shoulders, the poor girl didn't know what else to do with them. She was beginning to feel her back slide against the door the lower he went, but he kept her pressed with enough force that she didn't give in completely. "Yuuko." 

"Yes!"

He unbuttoned her shorts. Pulled the zipper down and tugged, letting them fall to the floor as his hands slid down her curves and to her tights. Using only his index fingers, he slid them under the bands of her underwear, lifting the cloth just a little as his eyes snapped up to hers. This time truly a request for permission. "Yuuko."

His lips didn't move.

"YES!"

The girl's eyes snapped open as waves of confusion washed through her. It was way too bright for her poor eyes with the light on her bedside table turned on. Her shirt was buttoned and both Tora and Haru were staring at her, the former with an annoyingly knowing expression while the other simply looked lost."What happened...my chocolate..."

Tora's knowing grin widened as Haru stares at the confused girl sadly. "It's burnt, sorry. I already threw it away. I got some from Reiko-chan, you can have them..." 

Yuuko  had a feeling his words were supposed to hurt. The disregard of her chocolate, the mention of a girlfriend, the rudeness of offering her uses chocolate...but the girl was so confused. Something was off. With eyes narrowed in protection towards the light, the chuunin stared at her blond crush and something inside her snapped. She just stared though, even as he placed the wrapped chocolate box (undoubtedly professional and very expensive) and placed it on her lap. "Tora ordered some take out, we didn't want to wake you up. It should be arriving soon..." 

The brunette remained even after the other jounin left. Yuuko  rubbed her face. "Some sweet dreams, huh..."  

Annoyed, the girl grabbed the box and threw it in the woman's directing, hitting only the now closed door. Hugging a pillow to her chest, she fell back to stare at the ceiling. Haru's eyes were caramel colored.

Different from _his._

It wouldn't be that much of a problem if she couldn't recognize the shade so clearly and pinpoint exactly who it belonged to. With a sigh, the girl with the kaminari tattoo got up and headed for the kitchen to get her share of food. Her heart had taken enough already, she'd worry about it later.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 14, 2015)

*Writing Event Valentine Day*


I am running around the village like crazy, seriously what is she thinking? Always, always doing this sorta shit, it?s been like this since I met her two years ago, if something didn?t go her way she would throw a tantrum and leave to who knows where. I am searching in every alley or sweets place I see. Yes, she likes sweets. Honestly I have never been so far from the Uchiha district, probably I will end up getting lost myself but I don?t give a damn. I am not good enough to track her with my nose yet, because for your information an Inuzuka has been training me too, and so I have to look for her the old way. You wouldn?t believe the reason she did all of this for it?s so stupid I still don?t know if when I find her I should scold her or be relieved. Because I will find her, no matter where she is hiding or how long it takes me, I always find the princess.

The minutes pass and there?s apparently no trace of her. Where the fuck did she go?! Now I am in front of Konoha?s entrance, she couldn?t have gone out from the village could she? For a nine years old brat who doesn?t even know how to throw a weapon properly, going out isn?t really a good idea. The feeling of something cold and humid takes my attention towards my hand and then at the sky. Suddenly water starts to fall from above as everything begins to get wet, it doesn?t take more than a few seconds before this shit turns into a freaking storm.












Damn, out of all days it had to be today?! If someone up there is really trying to screw with me one day I?ll definitely murder him or her or whatever it is. The idea that she is outside can?t leave my head as I immediately start to run forward, ignoring completely the voice of the guard who is telling me not to go out, specially under this sort of weather.  Running in the middle of the rain I start to shout, obviously I?m not calling out her name but instead saying the word I address her with. Each minute that passes I go deeper and deeper into the forest, I am not really worried anymore about the place though since I know this place even more than the village itself. Shamefully my nose won?t be of use here either, and seems like calling out to her neither.

"Tch, where the heck is she?!"

I let out annoyed by the situation, sure as hell I?ll get a cold after this and I doubt that will stop my assholish boss from sending me on another mission. How long have I been here? How long has the rain been falling over the forest I am in? The time keeps running and I can?t find a single clue as to where she is. Was I mistaken? Maybe she was still inside the village and it was just my foolish imagination what brought me to the forest. Should I just give up and go back? Probably she is already home. I try to convince myself of that and turn around, I know perfectly theway back so there is no problem.

"Waah!"

I get surprised once my ground moves and then I suddenly fall rolling down a natural made rock ramp. With all the fucking rain it got muddy and the ground weakened so I fell. I let out a little groan as my wounds start to hurt again, I didn?t get new ones but sure as hell one or two just opened from the fall. Even more, my clothes are all dirty now; it seems it wasn?t enough for them to be completely soaked, they had to get freaking dirty too. Standing up I try to shake as much mud from my wear as possible and while doing it, i can see something shining. Focusing my sight, I open my  eyes, probably as big as plates once I?ve realized what that is...The princess? hair ornament.  I immediately retake the search in panic. 

What the hell man? Shit, what am I supposed to do now? What if she is hurt? or something even worse happened? Thsi ornament is the only thing she has from her mother, she wouldn?t throw it away just like that. Fuck!

As I advance even further into the darkness of the sea of trees, I reach a place free of  the woods, it?s been more than ten minutes since I found the object and my anxiety keeps increasing. It is then that I hear it, a sound which the rain tries to drown yet my ears can heart it. It is my name, she is calling my name. Furiously I rush  forward in the direction of the sound, only to see a few meters in front of me a small shadow cowering from the rain inside a hollow tree. I immediately go closer and the sight of the girl is in my field of view, she is crying while grabbing her legs as she hides her face between them. I mmediately whatever I had in my mind to scold her disappeared.

"Princess"

I call her. The girl immediately digs up from between her arms and legs and looks up at me. I am trying to pull a poker face here, hopefully it is working."Are you hurt?"I ask while offering my hand, I can feel how the rain suddenly stops and the sun, as if just waking up from a nap, rises up in the sky letting me to see in the distant sky the formation of a rainbow."A-Akkun!!"she says throwing herself over me causing my fall, still she won?t let go of me. Usually I would just push her away but probably it is not the best course of action right now.

"Akkun, I was scared!! And i lost mom?s ornament and... and... dad won?t let me spend Valentine?s day with you!! I wanted to give you a gift but dad told me that I shouldn?t!! Why can?t I!?"

Yes, that?s the reason she escaped. Quite the stupid girl don?t you think?

"Just calm down. I got your ornament right here."I said giving it to her"And let go of me. Ryoga-sama is worried, we gotta go back." is everything I said as I stood up once she finally got away from me...annoying."But, but!! You are hurt, and dirty. It?s my fault."

Damn, when will she stop spouting nonsense?

"It?s fine, these are because I fought yesterday with some kids."I lied referring to my wounds"Ad yeah, i am dirty because of you" I see how she is starting to tear up again, this is a real pain but somehow I?m not as bothered as I thought I would be, maybe because she is fine? Whatever.

"I-"

"A milk bottle"

"...?"

"I am telling you that if you want to make up for today?s shitty events, you gotta give me a milk bottle."

"I-is that all? Will you be happy just with that, Akkun?"

"Yeah"

I lied, nothing would actually make me happy but still, I like milk and I neede an excuse for her to stop whining.

"Let?s go back"

As I turn around, she throws herself at me again as we walk towards Konoha. The rainbow and the sun are still up in the sky and my mood has softened a little. I let a small smirk to show in my face as I walk ahead of her. I don?t know what we are, she is not my friend, she is not my sister and definitely not my girlfriend. I have no idea what kind of relationship one could call this but there is one thing I do know. 

This person is the only reason I can still keep looking forward to the future.

*-END-*
​


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2015)

_
Losing 
Closing and Opening_​
Maybe it was her own imagination, or maybe she didn?t want to realize it. There were so many things that were going in her head. That she couldn?t pinpoint how she truly felt. Though maybe, she knew all along when she first got on the train. That feeling of dread overwhelmed her, though she only ignored it, because she was thinking of Durga. What would she learn from chasing something that someone called her? Being considered an ancient god by someone isn?t a common occurrence, or so she would have liked to thought.  

She had to know about Durga, who she or he was, where they came from and what is there goal. There were so many questions that she wanted to ask. And so many thing that?s she was nervous about, that of course she wouldn?t have noticed the passengers on the train were looking at her when she board. Well maybe not all of them, but just a few. She should have really listened to Lucius, and been careful.

She should have done a lot of things?
But it was kind of too late now.​
Now, there was something sticking out of her chest. The pain was so great that for a minute she didn?t feel anything. There was nothing to be felt except for shock. 

Kei saw it, the reflection of her face in her own blood. That horrified expression that she didn?t know she was capable of making.  Though as she looked over to Lucius, she could see almost the same expression if not worse being made on his. 

She really shouldn?t have fought him?
She really should have waited until he was done with work and then went on the mission.​
Though would it really turned out differently? 

The sword withdrew itself from her chest, and almost like her body was made out of bricks. She fell to the ground. 

_*?MASTER!?*_​
His voice was so faint?.It was like he was yelling from miles away. Kei could barely look up as she saw Lucius run to her, and her shadows flickered around her. Though Lucius didn?t get too far?.He was caught by chakra suppressant chains. A being made out of completely nothing but chakra, it was probably painful for him.  Kei felt something wet and warm pool from underneath her. She couldn?t help but close her eyes, she knew what it was, but even then she felt something pierce through her arms and legs. 

They weren?t done?

She was dying
And yet​They still could find things to do to her.​
Her eyes slowly moved upward, even as her vision distorted and blurred, she could make out the person that did this to her. 

??..? Kei couldn?t even find her voice, but she managed to croak out something. Something she was kind of ashamed of being her last words.

_?Magus?.?_​
The world turned faded into itself, but she could feel her head being patted and a soft voice humming.





?It?s finally time?..?​






_?Hello Kei?.? _​


*[Curtain Closed: Kei*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2015)

*An Unfortunately Fateful Encounter - Valentines Event*

It was as much an ordinary day for me as it was anybody else—or should have been, were the mindless masses not so eager to bite down on the trashy commercialism of Valentines Day. Unfortunately, even brilliant people such as myself were sometimes susceptible to these stupid events. And to getting screwed over by whatever romance God is up there, giggling to himself as he twirls around his obnoxious bow and arrow. It all started on my trip to the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy.

"Hi," I said to the librarian, "I'm here to return one of the books on behalf of the Intelligence Gathering and Espionage Department."

The librarian was someone who fitted more or less every single one of the stereotypes for one of the two archetypal librarians. The strict, middle aged lady with graying hair and an unholy adherence to rules of silence. She gave a nod at me, promptly removed the book from my hands and - loudly - stamped on one of the pages to indicate that it was returned. And without much else to add, I turned around and decided to head back home.

Or so I had planned.

As I mentioned, it seemed that somebody up there had different intentions for me.

No, instead of walking straight out of the library exit, I bumped into someone. She gave a yelp as she fell to the floor. Being the gentleman that I am, I promptly apologized and offered to help her up. The girl accepted, hoisted herself up and...

"_Ren?_" She blinked.



The girl was very pretty. That's what I thought at the time. She had long blonde hair which began to curl as it reached her shoulders, deep olive eyes and a small heart shaped face. But, as she slowly turned her face up and her features became more clear and familiar to me, I felt a cold sinking feeling in the depths of my stomach. She was...

"...Sena?" She was the girl I rescued almost three years ago from that one stupidly tall tower. I say 'rescue', but it'd been less of a rescue and more me unknowingly (and, ever since that day, regretfully) giving into an annoying teenage girl's cries for attention. I blinked back.

"Oh my god!" She suddenly clapped, her annoyed frown widening into a smile. "It's been, like, ages!"

I forced my best smile. It was thin lipped and twitchy, but I don't think she ever noticed. "That it has."

"How have you been?" the girl asked enthusiastically. "The last time I saw you was when those Chūn-y Exams were still airing and stuff."

"I've been alright," I lied. 

She scrunched up her eyebrows and frowned again. The fact that I, someone who was not enrolled into the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy, was currently in the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy had apparently only just processed. "What are you doing in the school, anyway?" the girl asked. 

I gestured to the librarian. "Oh, I came to return a book..." I answered.

"Oh my god."

"What?"

"You came to visit me, didn't you?"

I forced a laugh and continued it for a good few seconds, at which point I'd realized from her silence that she was, in fact, serious. "Wait, what?"

"Why else would you come here? On Valentines Day? Oh my god, this is _perfect_." She clapped her hands again, then smiled at me again. All the red alarms inside my head were flaring at this point.

No...

No... 

Don't do it.

"Yes, I'll be your valentine date."

*NO!*

And then the students behind us all cheered. Even the librarian, whose only job apart from stamping books was to tell them to shut up, was too busy blushing and muttering something about 'youth' to actually quieten them down. Fucking high school gossip mongers.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 15, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery & Hanekawa Tsubasa: Eliminating Past Mistakes_​









​
Passion. It's how we do what we do. 

At a moments breakneck pace, here we realize what makes us who we are. How the bellows of the silent roam across darkened lands. With winds howling the cries of the refugee, with God's mercy at it's lacking. How a moment could easily crumble a myriad, and how tears are easily forged. With breaths so hollow, silence has never become so torturous. Never realizing what beauty there was in deception, what credence there are in lies. The illusion which a boy lived upon was a stepping stone, something to forge forwards. Something that paved the road of crimson with the luminescent white. Knowingly, there was no gleam at the end this tunnel, there was never any ceiling holding the truth, there was never a box who denied him clarity. No, there was only a mirror, something that made him witness his decay, how slowly he expunged himself into a darkening corner. How much he fooled himself into believing he was something he clearly was not. With a small light hovering across his head, he ignored it entirely, he wanted it to dim down. Because at this point he would realize that he needn't to see his deformation. He could adjust to the dark, live with the obscurity and forge himself with the shadows. 

Ignoring the world around him, ignoring what has become and veiling such under the guise of his own delusion. Which birthed so easily from the innocence of a small, wandering child. Never growing past a certain point, the idealist whom he turned became absurd in tales of whimsy. Lies are what keeps humanity alive, and consciously he knew this. He knew that with such intensity he would submerge into something he wanted dearly to become. And with such, the lie began to expand. And the world became much harsher, to truly return the mind to reality, poisoning with its toxic the only settlement of wonderment he cherished. With the crackles of a world building into an Apocalypse. The gestures of a crude existence wounded with a single obstructions of a demon who rattled his cage. 

He didn't want freedom, he wanted justice. He wanted to hold that which he failed to keep long ago, but no at the current juncture, at the current instance where that which he kept had been but a mockery of set demon. He was conflicted, witnessing what transpired, witnessing what has empowered him for so long turn into that which he now must fight. 

"I don't..." 

Pulling the blade to his hand, with the trembling of a grip struggling to keep calm. A darkened eye, with red tainting it's hue so magnificently under the weight of a Soul which had departed so very long ago. Embellished in an aura of white. However the sentiments repeated itself, he could sense it, his mind reverting to a state so long forgotten, a weight he believed was so long gone he realized how great it was merely forget. There's is such magnificence and indulgence in silence. I wished everything would be quiet for awhile...

"I don't want to kill you again." 

The eyes of the who bared testament to his action merely witness a boy, now a man crumble to something the pitied, they wanted to extend an arm, they really did. Their heart began to turn barren, and their grip to loose any resolution, but with it a silence thump. The heart of each of these girl were starting to become true. They knew that to finish that which was wrong in the world, they would have to start with someone's who mind had led him astray, who's emotions were so powerful his entry to The White Room would be the start of something larger, of something greater. They all were resolute, with a single one merely spectating the outcome with an aura of maddening pleasure crossing his lips. 

"Squirm, worm. You already realized it didn't you? How much you and I are similar! You're a plague however, a pest! But you're much more capable than any pest! You're like him, that little fucking fairy boy from before. Just that you're willing to sacrifice, you're willing to destroy! You're willing to break realities! You're willing to destroy the world!" 

​
Those words laced with explicit hatred, gowned under the silence of a cold stare. Eyes demonstrating its frightening hue. Rosuto only gained such level of drowning after realizing that all circled back to the commence of this, all circled back to one entity. At this, even Mao had remained silent for a second, to have his eyes widen in excitement. For once in his life again, he could feel it. He could totally feel it. If even for a slight tinge of a second, he could feel fear. His laughter soon began to rose, his breath forming into screams, he yelled a mighty laugh. 

"Please, Rosuto. Would you mind doing that again?" 

Their feet pounce at each other, Rosuto's feet rushed, blurred, switched, twisted and moved at the pattern of their swings. Setsuko's blade follow at a rhythmic pace, with Rei following suit. Their mental link, they had begun to manifest strength beyond normal. Rosuto's technique exploding the Ba Gua Zhang displayed, a myriad of endless movements that shaped to the enemies strike with constant flow. Like the wind, with the aid of circle walking, patterned with other movements his body flew so gracefully into a precise twirls, and shift. This ferocity was demonstrated through constant movement. The White of his power began to resonate, forming into the spears once more, as a slash caught his flesh, but soon dispersed into an illusion, a Genjutsu. Setsuko hadn't the realization she was under one, tuning her sight, Rosuto had been under her, but instead of cleaving his blade into her flesh like once before, his shoulder me with ferocious impact, pushing her away. 

He noted, instantly, the opening was intercepted by Rei, she had seen the outcome and reacted accordingly, her foot swung with velocity towards the temple, arcing his back towards the opposite direction. He noted something was too keen, a sound of an electrical surge came into fruition, Setusuko was behind, and her blade radiated a black so intense that he could only equal it to something he knew closely. His own power, the Omoikane and the Shisha tsuitō. Evading, his body soon met the result of such power. His opposite arm began to tremble, the surge was coursing through his muscle tissue, the burn existent in his flesh. Even the drip of blood placed on the wound pained him.

"Surge."

Mao began to speak as his feet began to pace towards the battlefield, with him in the midst...

"The after effect. What occurs when the manifestation of two entities are merged , breaking the walls of the latter, assimilating the rule of the world, turning into that which created the beast of long past. The perfected form of a Second Chance."

The second chance? Was that not something that Ivery Ryoji... A man told in Ivery legend once possessed? 

"The chakra system had underwent a convoluted process throughout the course of two years. Due to the implementation of an irregular manifestation of prior analyzed data. I, Mao Motonashi, had assembled a structural cycle which flows naturally through the canals of Tenketsu and largely increase the user's chakra potency. However, breaking the fissure between that which lives and that which dies, I had bio-chemically enhanced the frequency of the cycle, enhancing the brain's surgical communication to the user's body, manifesting chakra into a physical outlet with the aid of a catalyst."

He took their bodies... He took their corpses which haven't withered. Their bodies who's life was gone but flesh was still intact. He planned this all along, he did this all this time... 

"As such, the body's power surge, much like in remembrance of the Corridor, the power exchanges, shifts into a darker hue. The blood which courses through the stream of the user's veins are witness to a degradation of naturally produced substance, which substitutes into the mold of a release equally as mechanic as fire, but as malleable as lightning. Like an actual surge, the stream is black with the outlines of a lime gradient. The power resonates naturally with movement, her ability exponentially stabilized due to the subconscious interaction of a natural source. 

The Blood Pact."

And on top of that, he had begun to humiliate him, by adding something extra to the mold. The very pact that bind him and his current summon. The one that once bind him and Rei who now stood as a partner to his once called best friend.

The spears without much hesitation lunched towards Mao. He allowed one to pierce his flesh, as he indulged in the sensation of the White Corridor's influence. Two chakra's, the deceased and the living. Mother and child. Setsuko and Rei continued their assault, as Mao pressed his fingers across the white power, and pulled it from his flesh. 

"Can you see it, Zero!? How much your efforts are for nothing!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2015)

*An Unfortunately Fateful Encounter - Valentines Event*

The 'date' wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Or maybe it was ? I wasn't entirely sure, because I'd started to more or less tune out everything Sena was saying and set my body to auto-pilot. Every so often, I would take control again, lead her through the streets (how come she could leave the academy as she pleased, anyway?) and make sure we were heading in the direction. That sort of thing. And every so often, when I did that, I would hear gossip about someone and a little part of me would die. I'd smile, give a sympathetic nod and say 'yeah' while repeating a rapid mantra inside my head that was also the only thing that kept me sane at this point. 

"_Just a few more hours. Just a few more hours. Just a few more hours._"

Come to think of it, it's probably time for me to tune in again. 

"You know..." she said, the moment I started paying attention again. "I still haven't apologised to you yet for what happened two and a half years ago."

I blinked in surprise. "Apologise for what?"

"Like, that whole mission papa organised to rescue me was just because I was having a tantrum. I acted like a total bitch at the time to the both of you, and even now..." she paused and sighed, then looked up at me with a sheepish smile. It might have been a trick of the light, but I thought I saw something flicker in her eyes as well. "I'm dragging you around for Valentines Day, even though I'm sure you're busy." Sena gave a small, nervous chuckle, then looked back down. 

"Honestly, it's fi-"

"It's just... my boyfriend broke up with me last week... I've tried so hard to change these past two and a half years, but..." She sniffed. More alarms went on inside my head. But before I could act on it, the flood gates burst wide open and the tears started to roll. The blonde then immediately turned and made a run for it. My guess, to save face and/or mascara.

And I simply stood there, wondering if I should scowl or smirk at the development. This whole day had been one massive shit on me, and this was my opportunity to guide myself off of whatever stupid romcom scheme the Valentine Gods had for me. Unfortunately, tempted as I was to immediately head back home and watch television...

I'm a loathsome sucker for tears. So instead, I turned, and walked to the nearest shop all the while cursing ninja cupid inside my head.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 15, 2015)

*橋*
Hashi

Alone in the darkness sat a girl about 16 years old, short, Japanese, with pale pink curly hair. Hugging her knees to her chest almost in a fetal position. The site was pitiful to observe so much so that you would be brought to tears just from witnessing the girl. Despite being robbed of almost everything else she still possessed basic cognitive, and motor function. And with that she would wander around the empty dimension which was now her home. minutes felt like decades in this place, truly a living hell. The only sound that could be heard for miles was that of her bare feet shuffling across the cold unending nothingness which was the floor of this place. 

Not a weep nor whisper would ever escape the girl's mouth. She could not call for help, or even knew how to since everything was stolen from her. Even if it were true you still wouldn't be able to refrain for feeling bad for her. Even if she wasn't experiencing this you still couldn't help but wonder if she actually was. No one deserved this kind of torture, especially not someone who hadn't ever done anything harmful to anyone else. Was this what the other girl who called herself Aimi experienced? If so no one could ever blame her for being spiteful, and seeking vengeance. But would that be any excuse to subject anyone else to experiencing this damned prison after knowing exactly what it felt like? 

her only possession in this life was the silk nightgown she wore. A pleasantry only granted to her so that she wouldn't be completely nude. It were as if the person who had done all of this to her just wanted to see her suffering even more than she once had. The other girl lived here at one time also, but she wasn't a zombie-like creature who did only what her nerves caused her to do. Weather or not her consciousness was taken to spare her from this cruel reality was debatable. Even if she did suffer she'd at least have her memories, and dreams to keep her company in this endless void of a heart. 

Suddenly something happened to break up the endless cycle of nothingness, but it was something that no one could have ever expected. The almost corpse like creature who inhabited this place had something emanating from their eyes. It was a sustenance which hadn't been seen since Aimi's departure. A stream of tears agonizingly made their journey down the face of the girl as she sat there curled up almost into a ball. The sensation of the warm tears would have caused her to react usually, but this girl still sat there unaware of what was happening. There was no whimpering, or sniffing while it happened which would usually accompany crying, just the soul crushing emptiness of the silence that filled every inch of this cruel place.

Why would she be crying if she's not conscious of her existence? It defied all logic, but it couldn't be argued against as it would be happening before anyone who witnessed it. Was this her will trying to break free of the prison? It couldn't be since Aimi made sure to neutralize anything which the girl held onto, even her very own emotion.   

She only existed as a memory now, and if she were ever forgotten she'd stop existing completely, and would disappear from this heart. Leaving no trace around of her existence thus allowing Aimi to finally wash her hands of the ordeal. Was that it? Her devilish plan all along was to turn this girl into a memory? A memory which would eventually be forgotten leaving nothing behind at all. Such a plan would be flawless as long as nothing could interfere with her plans.

Even the girl's name had been forgotten along with her face in the memory of the man she held so dear. It would have felt like an eternity to this girl, but in the outside world it had been 2 and a half years. Even if she had no control, or awareness of herself her body would continue to develop as she had grew older during her imprisonment in this place. 

As the years passed by her soft pink cherry blossom like hair had grown much longer, to the point of falling to just about her knee level. Even as it changed it still  had it's distinct curliness, and cherry blossom scent. But her wasn't the only change; her body shape had changed as well. When she first got trapped here she was 16, and since 2 and a half years had passed by she was now 18  on the eve of her 19th birthday. 

Sadly no one would ever remember her to celebrate the event. It was almost as if her birth wasn't something to celebrate. She never had any memories of when she was a child, or of her parents. She never really knew them to begin with so it made sense that she didn't remember them. What happened to them was always a mystery to Ai, but she grew more, and more aware of their absence as she matured. Though as soon as she'd bring herself to think about it in depth she would always put it in the back of her mind locking it away into the depths of her heart where she didn't have to confront these questions she had, or the feelings they created.

There was something off in this dimension. This girl should have been long gone with such an extensive amount of time passing by her with no-one remembering her. But something kept her safe, and alive in spite of Aimi's extensive plot to take full control. But who? This dimension only housed the shell of the former girl and she was without her emotions, or even basic motor functions. 

The once void-like dimension was now being filled by something. It smelled of the earth, ash, and soot. The once stagnant air filling it was now smoldering, and to inhale it would have felt like your body was being filled with white hot coals. The source of this presence was unknown. Whatever it is would soon reduce everything in the dimension to ash, even the shell of the girl once known as Ai Takahashi. But that wouldn't happen because something miraculous occurred when the entity revealed itself to the girl. 

As it appeared in front of her in it's corporeal form it took notice of the only other living being to inhabit this desolate place. A woman with long pink hair, and glazed eyes. She did not cower in front of it, and showed only indifference as it continually approached her causing it to become very interested in her. The towering inferno picked the girl up gently in it's grasp raising her to eye level as it opened it's hand to further examine her. It was evident that the girl was nothing more than a lifeless doll, but it could sense a faint trace of her.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2015)

*An Unfortunately Fateful Encounter - Valentines Event*

By the time I found her, afternoon had turned to sunset. Brilliant, just what I had needed - an ironic pathetic fallacy for my situation. She was sat alone at a bench, still dressed in the same outfit she wore when we left the academy, no longer sniffling or crying but now sullen and hugging at her knee. 

"Found you," I said, sneaking up from behind her.

She jumped up, alarmed and startled, twisted her body and nearly took my head off with a kick. "... oh, sorry, Ren," Sena muttered, as she sat back down. "How did you find me?" 

"Eh, it wasn't so hard," I shrugged, and hopped over the bench to the other side. "Here, I got you something," I said, then reached into my briefcase, rummaging through it until I could feel the square outlines of the box, which I then clasped and then chucked into her hands. 

"What's this?" the blonde blinked, staring at the white packaging confusedly. 

"Chocolate." I hesitated, reached into Hitoku again and took out a box of tissues. "I thought you'd need these as well, but..." A shrug.

Sena gave a laugh. "Thanks, Ren. It's sweet of you, but I'll be fine. Really." I gallantly resisted the urge to scowl at this, summoned up a lantern behind me and sat myself down on it opposite of her. 

"You were right, you know."

"Huh?"

"Earlier, when you said you were a total bitch two and a half years ago up in the tower."

"... thanks?"

"You made me climb up ninety nine levels worth of stairs. I couldn't feel my legs by the end of it. Actually, to be honest, I sort of just wanted to cut down the door and drag you out when we actually made it up."

"..."

"Worst mission ever." I paused. "Well, one of them. The worst one was where my best friend died."

"I... I'm sorry?"

"My point is," I said, "is that you were terrible two and a half years ago. But it takes someone strong to recognise their own flaws and try to change themselves. I've tried to do it my entire life, and I know how hard that can be. At some stage, though, you need to realise that the person you're trying to change yourself for is you. Not others. Don't sell yourself short and, if if I'm honest, your ex is the one that's missing out."

Bullshit levels off the charts. 

".. pff." A half-smirk half-pout crept up on her face. "You salvaged that well."

I shrugged and gave a smirk of my own. "What can I say? I have a way with words." I got up from my makeshift seat and extended a hand. "Come on. Let's finish off this date."

She looked at my hand, apprehensively, then gave a small grin. "Oh, fine. But you're treating me!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 15, 2015)

Zellous Kazama
in
*For the Wins*
__________________________________________________

I think that there?s multiple worlds that your mind can transport to. I think you can slip the binds of the secular world and tap into a different stream of consciousness. One that is as ruthlessly aggressive as it is efficient, allowing for one to do and complete tasks in such a manner that everything feels natural. No movement feels out of sequence, everything is just one build up to get to that ?sweet spot?, that place where you can do no wrong. The delusions of grandeur are wiped away by the very real, the very sobering, reality that you are the best at what you do. To know in your soul that is not a bombastic view of self, but to have such a profound resonance of all manner in the state of your being that you know the truth. To not be afraid of your own greatness without being overly self referential in a messianic ode of conceit.

I?m not sure how I got here but the important thing to remember is...

My name is Zellous Kazama and I?m a Heart Breaker, Dream Maker, and a Love Taker.












He pulled the back of her blonde hair exposing the nape of her neck. Taking to it like a bee to honey. Usagi let out a soft squeal as she felt the wet sensation of his mouth touch her skin. She was insatiable wanting more of him than he was giving to this point, pulling back on his argent locks to look into the gateways of his soul. What she saw staring back was different and unexpected, his eyes were brazen with a lustful savagery. It was completely different from the somewhat silly ne'er do well she had seen before, she pressed her lips to his slowly, and then all at once. The intensity of their kiss froth with primal intensity as they scratched and clawed at their clothed armors seeking to discard all shackles to a world of reason to reach the plane of carnal privilege. The tearing and shearing of cloth vociferated through the apartment as they embarked on a passion filled journey of mind, body, and soul, but mostly body.

?This isn?t good? boys like you are bad news for me, it never ends well and I know better...?

Usagi could barely get the words to escape, she could barely breath, she felt the blight of disease with which he had afflicted her with. She bit her lip and the aesthetic only served to stoke Zell's urgency. He trapped her words within the flames of his flange, her breath stolen with his passion. He paid no mind to her feigned attempts to extinguish the temptatious vesuvius hearth that burn in their loins he wrapped his arm around her waist and jerked her forward, pressing their bodies together. If this passion was not controlled then a stray ember would threaten to burn down Usagi?s hobble. Zell used his arm to uproot her from the ground turning on his heels he pressed Usagi against the wall. Using his frame he pinned her to that wall kissing up her neck before finally slamming his lips against hers. Her nails dug into the broad canvas of his shoulders and back as he unpeeled her pleated skirt exposing her toned skinny legs amongst other things to the conquering hero. 

*BOOM*

All they could see was the brilliant blue flash as both of them were thrown clear across the room. Everything went black for Zell and by the time he came to Usagi was gone and in her stead were Jericho and Rana? The young maverick was utterly confused by the state he found himself in, he was unable to make heads or tails of what they were saying as a ringing dominated his hearing in his ear.

"Did I wake up dead and/or in hell?"
​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 15, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery & Hanekawa Tsubasa: Eliminating Past Mistakes_​









​
Remember a time when we were young? When both of us used to play tag on the backyard of our parents home. When you would come up to me imposing while I stood on the floor crying scared because you were so harsh. I wept almost instantly in fear, but then you came and extended your hand. Patted my head and told me not to cry. _"Because you're a man!"_ you said. With such vigor crossing your tone. You grew so much since then Setsuko, we both did. And now it's not a game, now it's not a time like before. Now we've grown, now we've been subjected to our abilities, and like before we aren't in any mood to lose. But in me I already felt my grip fall, because at a moment when I was show that you were my opponent along with another dear friend I found myself cornered. An onslaught and I understood why you were angered. 

I'm not one that should be forgiven, I'm not one that should search for forgiveness. Because in truth I've done much more harm that I've done good. Because I've extinguished those in the way of my ideals, and I would do so in your name. Because I have betrayed your trust countless of time before, and I would do so again. Sadly, this is the stage I've placed myself upon. The limelight is that I am a villain, the veil I placed myself upon to create a unity. I have become the evil the world needs, and this saddens you. Because you, yourself understand that in turmoil the world will stand at its feet, rising itself to prove its worth at the face of disaster. Because I adored you three is that I was lead to this corner, because I cared enough about what has been done to you, about your injustices, that I took up the mantle. That I will rise the flag and fight for you. 

I desired to cleanse the world by eliminating it's flaws. And I understand... I understand that I was wrong. I understand that what I subjugated these people to is unforgivable. But allowing people who care for nothing to live? To continue life without a worry? With the world merely centering itself on themselves is world I rather not be part of. Happiness is made when two or more are conjoined into a cycle. Why should we be separate? Why should we be divided into sections? Why does the world need to be lead by men only interested in themselves? Why should they be responsible for those who live and die? 

Why should they kill the innocent of pure hearts? 

And now you side with them, with the enemy. You and Rei who are my pedestal, who are the legs that carried me through the turmoil. The one's whose tears I held back to appease an ideal. I came back to realize that I wasn't as prepared as I should have been. I came to realize how much of a fool I've been, and how much of an effort I wasted. 

To save the majority, I must sacrifice the minority.​
Rei, you taught me how to persevere. How to move on with loss, how to stand after I have fallen. But now you are gone, now that I need you to be my stone, you become sand. You slip through my fingers when I needed your grasp. You were the center of my world and then he took you from me, and you understood that I would roam dangerously across these barren lands. You felt it didn't you? My soul decent into an abyss, you felt my world shatter so intensely that you went and allied yourself with who you knew could stop me. Even if that man was the one who took you away, because you knew that you would not be paired with him, but with her. With Setsuko herself. And you understood that I was too far gone, that I couldn't even managed to formulate a cohesive, positive argument. And my tears, symbol of my drought make you understand. I know you, know what I've been through, Rei. I know you understand. 

And that it's why even now, I see you weep silently. With every blade that crossed this abyss, with every spark and clash that meets out ends, we can understand the other's turmoil, the other's tragedy. And it's awful, the stories that can be told. The moment that can be brought to life. The memories which replayed in a constant. Distracting, halting me. I not longer have the will to fight, the ferociousness right now is merely my facade. The White Room's trail. The real me stands in awe, stand in cowardice.

I will not kill them again.​
I will not strip them of life anymore. I will not loose, I cannot let Hanekawa die. I cannot let Mao leave. I cannot fail the world. I cannot loose my friends, I cannot disappoint my enemies. I cannot die right here in this place. But most of all I cannot loose again someone who was so precious. 

It's them. One the flesh, breathing. Fighting, their power manifest, my movements flowing. And my flesh destroyed. I dodge, but my pace beings to slow, my feet begin to fumble. And with each opening, only a push was met, only a throw was born, and my feline summon merely spectating from afar. Reverting the summon, I made her leave against her freewill. All I could hear at that instance was my name blaring from her mouth. I wasn't going to survive. Not with this resolve. Not with this mentality. And although the pain began to spread through my body, even though my thoughts were mingling with my actions. I knew I was happy because I could see them even if like this. I could feel their liveliness shine through every action. And even for a moment I could see Setsuko pleased to see me alive. I could see Rei smile at my coming, but their under oath.

And they know the truth. 

I am going to die today.
​
From the distance finally came, Mao Motonashi took the stage with smile plastered on his lip, enticed by the entire ordeal. Time repeated itself, history replayed. My arm, the Melody Arm broke under his vector's force. Destroying my arm at it's entirety. Just like before. 



Just like before...​


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2015)

_
Losing 
Closing and Opening_​
He hadn?t heard from her in a couple of days. Kyo sighed as he scratched his head. The bright crisp fall sky, didn?t light up the complete dread he felt. He didn?t talk to her in about 4 days, and each day, even when he tried to reach out to her, she didn?t respond. Maybe he shouldn?t have been so rough on her about not going, but at the same time he just wanted to make sure she didn?t run into trouble going to Konaha. Kyo took a deep breath as he would explain it like that.

Not to argue, but just to explain where he was coming from. 
Just something to make sure she knew that his heart was in the right place.​
Kyo knocked on the door, a bunch of spider lilies in hand with something sticking out in the middle. It was her own personal traveling pass. It would usually take a couple of weeks for a ninja to get their renewed travel pass, but Kyo pulled some couple of strings. So even if she did want to argue, if she heard him out and then saw what he did for her, all would be forgiven. Or so he would hope. He never really argued with Kei before, but that time he saw that she was about to cry?.

He knew that he took it a bit too far.​
Kyo took a deep breath, what was taking her so long? Was she in the shower? Or was she out? Kyo knocked on the door again. 

?Kei?.? He almost regretted saying something, maybe she was still upset, and maybe that was why they didn?t talk for a while.  He took another deep breath, ?I know we both said those harsh words?Mostly me?But I don?t want to fight.

?How about we make it up? Huh? I?ll treat you to somewhere nice, promise, and then we can go to Konaha together.?​
There was no answer, and Kyo frowned, before looking down at the ground and looking back up.

??.Kei?.Please answer?? Kyo whispered under his breath, ?I?m sorry?.Alright, I didn?t mean to yell at you like that.?

_Still no answer?._​
?Ah! It?s the Minami boy!? A voice exclaimed, Kyo instantly turned around and saw two girls walking with flowers, the one with pink hair smiled and waved, ?Are you here to check up on Kei??

Kyo nodded his head, ?Yeah?.And you are??

?We are her friends.? The blonde answered before looking at the door, ?Is she not home??

?I don?t know, I haven?t talked her in a while.?​
The two women looked at each other before the older blonde woman moved to the door and knocked on it. 

?Kei! Are you here?? She yelled, she banged on the door so hard that Kyo bet that the next door neighbors could have heard her. Though once she step back she gritted her teeth, ?Shit??

_??.? _​
Kyo looked at them as they looked at each other, though the pinked hair woman looked at him.

?Excuse me?.how long has it been since you?ve talked to Kei?? The pinked hair woman asked

Kyo thought for a moment but then he answered, ?4 days?.?

Jewel gritted her teeth, ?Shit?Shit shit! Where is she!??

Kyo eyes widen, ?What happened?!? 

The pink hair one didn?t say anything, but almost as if her not saying anything was enough at all. The spider lilies fell to the ground, and the next thing that fell was Kei?s apartment door. Jewel and Kyo rushed in, calling out her name. 




They called out her name, but they both knew that they wouldn?t get a response.​
_[Curtain Close: Kyo]_​


----------



## Hero (Feb 15, 2015)

*Tsughi Kawahara*
Tsughi's Gambit - Valentine's Day Event
PART 2

_____________________















> The aroma of food hung in the air.
> 
> Shiro stepped aside, extended his arm, and grinned at his two guests.
> 
> "Welcome to Kirigakure."


"You both are more than welcome to sit next to me" Mizukage Shiro with a flirtatious undertone. Asami's heart started to beat quicker every second she was near the man. She loved Takashi, but Shiro was a _man_. It was no secret that Shiro was a promiscuous womanizer and if Asami fell for his charm, she'll simply end up being another girl added to his extensive collection.

"It'll be a pleasure Mizukage Shiro. Maybe you can give me an extensive history of how you've made Kirigakure flourish. You see, Shiro, the Land of Scales is in some need of some help. I'd appreciate some..._personal_ tips to better my country." Tsughi said in a tone returning his advances. The woman wasn't interested in Shiro for a great night of sex, but what he had, and Tsughi would go to _any_ lengths to obtain it. Seeing the Magistrate reciprocate the sexual tension, Shiro gave a smug grin while slightly biting his lower lip.

"Excellent." he replied drawing out the word. Looking over at Asami, Shiro decided to push his luck. "There's room for _three_". The Uchiha gulped and began to sweat as her sweetest nightmares came to life; she had been tagged by the God Cock. Her pleasure sensors began to throb and the woman let out a inaudible moan. This was going to be one tough mission.

"Yes, it'll be delightful. Lead the way, please, Mizukage-sama." Asami replied somewhat nervously. The giant man clasped both his hands together in ecstasy and began rubbing them as if he was preparing to have a feast.

"Very well, follow me to the far end of the table. We can enjoy Kirigakure's finest cuisines and get acquainted down there. Now come." the Mizukage said while taking huge prideful steps towards their seats. Asami was quick to follow their host, but was pulled sharply back by the Magistrate. Drawing the jounin into close quarters so no one else could hear, Tsughi silently scolded Asami.

"Do I need to re-educate you that we are here on a mission? This is _strictly_ business. You will do _anything_ I tell you to in order to make this a success. Now look like you're hungry. Dinner is served, and he is ready to go.". When she was done with all she had to say to the girl, Tsughi released the firm grasp she had on Asami's bicep and swiftly made haste to her spot next to Shiro at the table.

Daintily, the woman placed the silk napkin in her lap and arranged her silverware in proper position as dinner was served. When her plate had been filled by the chefs, Tsughi pushed it forward ever so slightly so she can place her elbows on the table with her fingers locker. Resting her head on the top of her head, the Magistrate turned to gaze at Shiro. Feeling the woman's eyes lay upon him, Shiro turned to give Tsughi his undivided attention while he continued to chew on his massive piece of steak. When it was confirmed that she had his attention, Tsughi spoke.

"Tell me everything, but first, let's start with tariffs."
​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 15, 2015)

Yuuko  Shinohara
*Visiting Hours*

_A Borrowed Uncle I_

He dreaded these visits. Not because of the girl. She was still a sweet little thing that constantly welcomed him with open arms and big shiny eyes. The first time Jericho visited Yuuko  Shinohara, she had opened the door for him with a hopefulness that he, unfortunately transformed into disappointment. He didn't even know why he kept coming when he never had any news to give her. If he was honest with himself he'd admit he was just checking up on the girl, seeing if she was still as happy as ever, if the world hadn't broken her will to be happy yet. 

She hadn't been, before. His visits were far fetched but the first few times she had opened the door for him, the dark circles had been there. She had been all fake smiles and broken, haunted eyes. The only thing making them shine was her thirst for revenge and the sheer disappointment of she she asked and he answered.

_(Sorry, Shinohara. There aren't any new leads.)_

The change was gradual but there and he noticed it with each new visit. The shadows beneath her eyes disappeared, taking the nightmares with them. Her smiles became happier. Her disappointment at hearing there were still no news faded until she eventually stopped asking. Jericho's visits were met with only the eager kindness of someone who apparently had began to consider him a friend. She asked him to call her Yuuko-chan instead of the _boring Shinohara_ and had even once taken her to see her mother's grave. 

That's when he finally realized. When she crouched in front of the excessively polished  stone (_Mama was a narcissist. She liked watching her reflex on the tables I cleaned._) and closed her eyes with a peaceful smile. Yuuko  Shinohara had moved on, something as petty as revenge was beneath her and her eyes were set on the future. It was all...refreshing. So he stopped his visits for a while, she was okay, and the first letter came. Asking where he was, if he was very busy with work. That he should take care of himself and asking that he visit soon.

He went like an obedient hound. Yuuko welcomed him and since then his visits to Kumogakure had become a constant. They would sit down and talk, she's often tell him what kind of missions she's gone on since his last visit and the trouble she'd get herself into each time. No, he didn't dread these little events because of her. His problem lay in another, more mature woman that lived in the same house. Arashi. 

Jericho knocked on the door to the simple two story house and waited, rather nervously, until the door opened and there she was. Hair so messy it resembled a lion's mane more than anything else, dressed in nothing but a simple shirt and panties. She threw him a look of barely hidden contempt and anger and banged the door on his face without a single word. Sometimes, Jericho wondered if he should call child services or something.

Shouts were heard from inside, another door banging and finally the front door opened again to reveal Yuuko  other housemate, Itsuki. He wasn't as volcanic as the woman and he knew to mind his manners around the detective but it was obvious that the girl had a large crush on him and Jericho wasn't really sure what to think of it since the guy himself didn't really seem aware. "I'm sorry about that, come in Jericho-san, Yuuko out shopping but she'll be back soon."

He shook his head and made himself at home inside the house, going straight to the kitchen to sit at the table. "I didn't mean to show up so early bub."​


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> More importantly it was where his target and her prey lied.​



_










The Mongoose and The Viper
_​

The darkness was always a symbol of fear. A symbol of dread. A symbol of oncoming despair and destruction. Though to predators, the darkness meant safety, it meant that tonight hunt would be successful. No matter what happened, as long as they have the darkness to hide in. They could keep their prey on edge. The predator did nothing but stalk, it was the prey that ruin themselves. So in the midst of darkness, she let her prey do just that. 

He had heard of someone trying to kill him?.
And in so, he reacted just like she wanted him to.

He hired body guards, and kept his sermons short. He always looked around him, and paced back in forward. The simple drop of a pen could spook him, slowly ached at him over and over again. Eating away whatever calm he had. So tonight was the night she would put him out of his misery. The night she will bear her fangs and feast! Tonight where he was locked in his work room, and surrounded by guard was the night she would finally do what she was meant to do. 

It was long drawn out process of making him go crazy, but it was what someone wanted her to do. In order to make sure that they suffer for even thinking that they could step on someone else and get away with it. So as she walked upstairs, a small smile appeared on her lips as she showed herself. The guards, all six of them were caught off guard. 

A dark skinned nun this late at night? When the sermon was far from over?

_?Cardinale Prozen isn?t seeing any one tonight sister.? _One of the thick skulled one tried to explain, the dark skin nun didn?t lift up her head,_ ?We can tell him that he had a visitor.?_

The dark skinned nun shook her head, causing the thick skull one to shrug his shoulders at the others. He didn?t want to do anything, he knew that the young priest was popular with the ladies, but it was also in the back of his head that they took of vow of celibacy right? The guard seen many young nuns try to talk to the young priest and he had to turn them away, because of Prozen developing anxiety. 

_?Listen Sister, how about I?ll escort you out, and then tomorrow, you can come back.? _The thick skulled guard told her as he neared her with open arms,_ ?Come on, it?s really late.?_

The nun smiled and he finally saw it as he neared her, the glow of golden eyes. The look of the predator?.

_*?Wha---? *_​
It was too late as she dashed in front of him, shoving a hidden kunai directly under his chin. The action was so smooth and yet so fast that the man had no time to react. Blood filled his mouth as he looked down at the nun who only looked at him as if he was the most boring thing in the world. Their eyes stared long at each other before she took another firm grip and yanked the kunai towards her with enough force to take him down with her. 

The other guards looked at her in horror, as blood splattered everywhere. Though her eyes were unchanged, they were cold and distant, as if she wasn?t even here. 

This was the predator?..
And they were the prey?..​
Zenas held the kunai out in front of her?.

It was time to bear her fangs!​
_She launched at them like a viper! _​
There was no sounds, no screams, no begs of mercy, as one by one they dropped to the ground. Either choking on their own blood, or their throat sliced open too far to even mutter words. 

The Viper of the Night had bared her fangs and struck her enemies down?.

As she took off her nun hood, her hair sparkled where the moon hit her. Among her work she stood, the nun outfit wet with blood and sticking to her body. Though almost as if she felt something coming, she turned around, and her emotionless expression finally turning into a disgusted frown as if someone made her look at a rotten egg.

In the darkness, there was something even a viper like her didn't want to see...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 15, 2015)

*Shiro Terumi*
Diplomacy with the Magistrate
PART 3

__________​
Shiro Terumi allowed a diplomatic smile to appear; a radiant thing. He set his knife and fork down, then brought his golden gaze directly to the magistrate. So that's what she'd come to visit Kirigakure for. When the Mizukage spoke again, his voice lost some of the sheer enthusiastic vigour it had mere moments ago. There was a certain sense of calculated coolness to it now; a calm that wasn't there before. "Did Hokage Raikyo-san ask you to discuss this with me?" he asked. 

Tsughi raised an eyebrow. Her expression was kept skeptical, but respectful. An immaculate and well trained poker face. "He isn't relevant here," she replied curtly. 

A moment passed and his smile died down ever so slightly. A movement so subtle that it could easily have just been a trick of the light. "I see. So what is it you would like to discuss in regards to Kirigakure's trade barriers?" Shiro asked, his voice amicable but firm.

"Simply put, I would like you to lower your tariff barriers on the Land of Scales," said Tsughi. She took a prompt sip of her wine, and let it swill in her mouth for a moment to enjoy the taste, before swallowing. It was sweet. High quality stuff that she would have expected from such a prolific drinker. 

"It pains me to deny the request of a beautiful woman," sighed Shiro, "but I'm afraid I can't accept your request. Tsuchikage Osamu's actions against my sister nation Fuzengakure has done little to inspire my confidence in what the White would do with bolstered economies."

The magistrate narrowed her eyes at this. "The actions of Iwagakure, a large country with a notoriously militaristic history should not reflect on that of the Land of Scales. We may be political allies, but we are not one and the same. The Land of Scales is a comparatively small country who simply wish to have the opportunity to see the same level of growth Kirigakure has," she said, with just a hint of irritation biting into her words. 

Shiro smiled bemusedly, took another bite of his steak and waited to swallow it whole before replying, "then why not simply trade with other nations in the White?"

Tsughi leaned forward, bringing her gaze once again level with that of the Mizukage's. "I wish for the Land of Scales to use your country as an economic model of progress. To do that, we would first need to open up our trade barriers."

"You're asking me to lower my tariff tax specifically for exports from the Land of Scale and no other nation in the White and, in the process, strain my relations with the High Kage Council further," he stated, his tone suddenly sharp despite the ever present smile on his face. "All for the sake of progressing your country. Kawahara-dono, I'm a benevolent man, but Kirigakure isn't a charity. To put a delicate situation crudely: how would any of this benefit me or my people?"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 15, 2015)

[- H E A V E N L Y Code - ]
-Reign of Liberator's Rain Arc (Act I)-
<"The Return of All Things Good & Bad">]

The next day, early in the morning. A small section of the rain village remained in ruins. An abnormal explosion set fire to few sectors within the village's walls. The night that many had hoped to be a nightmare, was a bonafied reality. Under the light drizzle of this land's unnatural weather, Riokou of Silent Honors knew too well of the inner-workings of the system of cruelty programed into this universe.

The Rain village, more similar to a city, was filled with steel structures plagued with rust, but at the inner most left of the area was a pitch-black region. This was the target of the hellish damage done last night. The burned bodies, buildings and earth looked similar to statues made of black rock, but the people and Riokou, standing a few blocks away from the residue of the chaos, knew that that wasn't merciful case. 

The green-haired young woman stood without an umbrella, uncaring of the water pattering against her scalp. She watched critically like the outsider she was. This wasn't her home and she had no business trying to consul those that grieved over the lost. Someone or something named Mudou was responsible for this, and Quenser was searching for it. Anyone familiar with her and Quenser's relation can put a finger on the kunoichi's reason for being here....

_'Still, It's regrettable this sort of thing had to happen,'
_
Lonesomely in the street with only a narrow sight of the of the scarred earth, Riokou turned away. That was enough remorse for now. She scanned across the low amount of passerbys. Few heads were held down lifelessly under the weight of bitterness. Of course they're still active, even when there is death, the living must march on over them to support their families.

But Riokou has no sick fetish in watching the devastated faces of the masses. Instead she's looking for something else as she walks along the side walk. Not those who need protecting but those who do the protecting in the village. In other words, her own kind, shinobi, those who lurk within the shadows and have ears and eyes where no one is safe. Those are the ones who  can give her the lead she needs.

A middle-aged man with a rain-headband comes into her vision. He stands with a visage like stone on the nearby porch. Unlike those around him, sadness doesn't seem to cling onto those vastly experience with death. However, Riokou knows better than anyone that emotions can be easily masked.

"You need anything?"

His cold eyes rest upon the young lady's face. Unshaken, Riokou responds with an unimpressed expression;

"If I may ask, do you have any idea how the explosion happened? Also, I'd like to know if you have any knowledge of the word 'Mudou',"

Because of her steel like demenor, the stranger expected the young woman to speak in a less respectable tone than expected. He must of let his guard down for a bit because of that, as the tension lessed as he thought to himself for a mere moment,

"....Nope, afraid not, sorry. "

With that answer, she continued on with a single nod as a thanks. Scaling throughout the raining village further, Riokou came upon another pedestrian whom she thought suitable to answer for the previous question,

"'Mudou'? What kind of weird name is that? Nah never heard of them. But uh hey, you got a nice ass there you know?"

Riokou continued on towards the next individual while washing foreign blood off her knuckles,

"I don't know anyone by that name, but when I find out whose responble I'll make them pay for what happened to my son!"

...Next

"Don't bother me alright,...."

....Next

"What, 'Mudou', you telling me that wasn't an accident?!"

Next

"Nah, I haven't heard that name before but you know, I did hear that a giant ball of fire appeared out of nowhere is the sky last night,"

Something had finally come about her search that she was fearing was meaningless. Riokou had never been the best at this area of skill when it came so locating. Her mind fit more within the mold of a fighter, however that wasn't to say she was a neanderthal that only knew how to throw fists.

Still, this discovery wasn't much.  

Just as she thought upon her lack of deductive abilities, a harsh stomp alerted her senses. She turned solemnly, removing her hand from her chin, to find a group of hoodlums in her midst. About ten stood before Riokou, disgruntled faces of multiple kinds. Their age range was within the teens but toys of the adult world were held in their hands. Weapons that is, ranging from sickles, knives and swords. 

"You, what the hell do you think you're doing in our village!?"​​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 16, 2015)

_Rosuto Ivery & Hanekawa Tsubasa: Eliminating Past Mistakes_










​
I could sense it, the loss of any nerve on my opposite limb, destroyed. I felt a void replace what was a remedy to a permanent problem. Numb, no sense other than a secluding pain engulf my mind. My image began to blur, my steps becoming wild, as me and Mao entered in a frenzy, our powers reflected our hatred. The world crumbled before me, and I had been crippled. Setsuko's new power, Mao's current one, and Rei's support. I was not only outnumbered, but out classed. It was a perfect strategy, a perfect synergy. I wouldn't allow myself to harm them once more, and by using them as shields I forfeited my abilities, limited myself. Warded back my true intentions. I was not only outclassed, I was outwitted. If it would've been anyone else, even past companions, I would've easily throw aside any and all emotions regarding out past. I would've easily destroyed them under m hatred, but with them. With you two. I could never allow myself to fail you a third time. I understand more than anything that I failed, but I can't allow myself this anymore. 

Hanekewa, I know you see what's occurring, I know you're trying to reach me. But please, just for a moment, allow me the silence I've always yearned for. Allow me the death I wanted since all these commenced. Allow me to defeat that which has haunted me. Allow me to accept what's coming. All me to win, in my own special way. 

His feet drew a circle, turning to another of Mao's strikes, swinging his blade, he shifted his feet, Mao turned, but realized that this was a calculated strike, shifted himself, he twisted his body evading the incoming blade, but with it also came a tag, with had been wrapped around the hilt, releasing the blade, shifting, leaping outwards from their location, a explosion eroded the earth where they once stood, Setsuko coming from the smoke, the Surge release baring fruit to her power emanated from her sword. A swing, activating his Sharingan's Omoikane, Rosuto summoned once more his Genjutsu, the blade pierced the illusion, soon being replaced by another which met his heel on the temple of his opponent. Her body dragged across the earth, while looking upwards, a scroll hovered above her head. Soon to be deployed to summon countless tools.

Rei intercepted it, utilizing her icy arrows to fly the scroll away from her location, Rosuto placed himself behind, already airborne, his feet swung at an arch, pushing her wayward into the distance, while Mao, stood above him, barrel at head, ready to pull the trigger. A wry smile crossing him, turning his core, following a sweep, Mao evaded with a single leap. Rosuto's wire and it's carabiner swung, capturing the guns hammer and pulling it from it's position, removing it entirely from the weapon. Rendering it useless. Mao smirked, crossed his arm and trust them toward Rosuto. Pushing him away with a blast almost similar to his kinetic pulse. Without the Melody Arm, things were going to become hairy. Rosuto's breath began to catch up, his blood stained the earth, and the assault hasn't waned even remotely. 

Hanekawa's voice could be heard through their link, while she stood on her plain of existence, screaming, yelling, beckoning to him. It was evident he could even summon. His other hand was destroyed, he couldn't even conjure up a Justu. He was restricted merely on hand-to-hand and on his Sharingan. The arrows, came, pulling his blade, with precise twirls leap and turns he parried them across the sky, turning into a frontal flip, striking Setsuko's slash. Their bodies contested each other's blade, their shoulders met as Rosuto's brought he sword to the earth, forcing it to a still, their heads in near proximity. Their eyes locked in an intense stare. Witnessing their features, Setsuko getting a closer look at his newly powered Sharingan. Truly it was that to be feared. A cruse, turning in a circle pattern, he hand swung a back slash, which was followed and copied by Rosuto utilizing the air of his Sharingan. It wasn't a jutsu, but to block something of such would need a precise allocation, placement of arm, legs and body followed by timed foot steps and swings. 

Her feet lead her to a leap, to be exchanged by Rei who came by with hands and feet encased on armor made of frost. It was indeed, one of Rosuto's techniques. Her twisted, evading the fist hit, met the second with his fist. Her strength was immense, and he managed to shatter her ice, pain crossed his knuckles. But he grasped her palm, pulling her close and intertwining their fingers together. Their mien close to the other, their proximity as close as ever. In this moment the can notice each other once more, a clam in between a storm. It was sort of passionate, two friends in solace, but this wasn't the case. Rosuto utilized her hand and fingers to form the necessary seals. Throwing Rei towards the distance, his hand began to form the icy nature of his power. Swirling across his hand and feet. 

_Shimo no Tora  _​
A gauntlet and a greave of ice form on his limbs. Mao took the stage once more, and looked, as Rosuto came to his direction and began to throw his punches, evaded all, with ease. With fail until he grinned, saw and opening and slammed his fist into his solar plexus. 

"Now, how was it? Ah right... FALCON COMBO!" 

What!? He knew!? Executing all the strike, Rosuto was met with his own technique, the whole moveset in perfect sequence. A kick rose him towards the distance, his body ragged doll across the earth. And Mao slowly walked towards his location. Hand in pocket, Rosuto laid there, in pain. Meeting his limit. As Mao paced towards Rosuto, he took Setsuko's sword. And towered above the poor boy. 

"Nicely done, Rosuto! WOW! That shit was AWESOME! Totally cool, bro." 

Pulling from his pocket a small container, there was floating an eye. His eye. The one he took so many years ago to replace with the current, with the Sharingan. 

"This is compensation." 

He placed it next to him and stabbed, Setsuko's sword on his left eye. His normal eye. Rosuto wailed in pain, as Mao began to churn the sword, not stabbing deep enough to hit the brain, but just eliminating his eye. 

"ZYAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Ahaha... AHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"

Rosuto scream, flailed, wailed. Pain, so much pain, so much pain!! SO MUCH PAIN!!

It hurts. It hurts. It hurts! It hurts!! IT HURTS!!

"STOP IT ALREADY!"

Stesuko screamed, pushing Mao away from Rosuto, who trembled under this pain, who couldn't move an inch. Who couldn't do anything...

"He doesn't need that... Leave him alone."

Mao smiled and began pacing away. Rei closed herself towards Rosuto and caressed his hair. He couldn't even register it, her hand reached her mouth, Setsuko placed her hand on Rei and both moved, escaping the premise. As Rosuto merely laid there... merely stood still. Awaiting for death, awaiting for the moment he could depart from the world. Another failure.... 

_*"Commander!" *_

Just another failure. 

Arc End​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2015)

Hellhound
in
*His and Hers*

__________________________________________________

Time, it was the enemy and ally in life or death situations.

In this case it was the enemy and left the Hellhound without much to do except reflect on the state of Fuzen, more specifically the church before him.

The lore surrounding the building was that the Pope wanted the south side of Fuzen, "to see the Light of Jashin as clearly as the North". South Fuzen was the most resistant to the changes to their village, a mixture of Fennikusu, people who had been their since the split from Iwa two plus decades ago, and just people who had the sense to know the Church was bad news. The Church didn't use violence, caustic threats, or even mind altering Genjutsu to get the citizens to rally to their cause. They used the greatest corrupter of man, money, or rather greed, it was essentially them inducing class warfare. Buy up the village then give the most resources to your most devout followers. The south side of Fuzen had seen the least amount of restoration because of their resistance but not everyone had the strength of character to ward off the Church's seduction. Hellhound pressed his blaze-tinted sunglasses to his face trying to deduce which of the buildings floors he should use for entry.

This particular mission was to be an extraction and a subsequent "interrogation", but if extraction wasn't possible then it was going to come down to time. The Church of Jashin had some serious heavyweights and even with all the Hellhound's abilities he knew that a one vs all scenario probably ended with him seeing the "Light of Jashin". However fortune smiled on the brave as he could see his target in the archway of the seventeenth floor, Cardinale Prozen, flanked by four acolytes of Jashin, the priest proceeded to go through an iron deadbolt door.





What made Cardinale Prozen a person of interest was that he was gaining a fair amount of popularity and celebrity with the young people of Fuzen, and was gaining begrudging acceptance from the southsiders. His movie star good looks and charming modesty made him a great advocate for the Church of Jashin, but it was his ability as a "performer". That wasn't the Hellhound's issue with the clergyman, he had a special disdain for the Church but not to the point he would outright attack someone for their faith, well not usually. The problem with Prozen was actually his private extracurricular activities.

"Grave robber, serial murderer,human rights violator and given that he's a Jashinist, probably a rapist too." 

As Hellhound stalked his target from the adjacent building something didn't feel right, there wasn't anything out of the ordinary as far as he could tell, it was just a feeling. A metaphorical ball of yarn was twisting about his core creating a very strong unpleasant feeling to fester. From the Hellhound's vantage point he had seen some of the Jashin Acolytes performing their sentry duties, the most prominent area being the outdoor walkway with the metal door. He didn't have a complete layout of the building but he surmised that the walkway was the only way to get to Cardinale Prozen. None of the sentries had actually entered the door on the other end of the catwalk.

"Hmm..." Hellhound had been keeping track of time in his head, trying to time their security checks but they were late for this round. It hadn't been a minute but combine that with the bad feeling that had wormed its way into his gut. He brought his shades down a bit taking a long gaze at the catwalk, it was probably about sixty or seventy yards, a cakewalk for him. His entire game plan was based around stealthily getting in and out while causing the least amount of damage possible. His incursions on the Jashinist had been on a smaller for the most part and the potential for blowback was something he didn't want. Something was definitely up though...

SCHINK...RABBLE

The young rogue?s bionic fingers were embedded in the wall of the catwalk and just like that he zip lined himself onto it. He stood against the wall, his black leather was effective camouflage in the blanket of night. Opening up his peepers he listened for the sound, well the sound of just about anything really.This in and of itself was the problem that dogged at him, there wasn?t any trace of sonic dissonance emanating from behind the door of entry to the balcony. Stalking on his tip toes he got down low and pressed his ear to the door, still nothing.

?Well I know curiosity kills cats..?

Opening the door he made his way down the corridor which led to a winding stair case. Now he could hear something, the thud of a body hitting the ground, hard. Not wasting anytime the Hellhound jumped atop the rail of the staircase, riding down it on his back, the sound of his heels clicking reverberated through the air as he landed. The tuft of lustery locks was all he could see as a lithe figure stood over one of the acolytes brandishing a blood soaked kunai. A feeling of trepidation and excitement swept over the maverick as he looked at the would be assassin. There was a part of him that wanted the feminine figure to be a special someone if you will. It had to be her because if it wasn?t then the next few words out his mouth would make no sense.

?Truth be told this probably isn?t the worst thing I?ve caught you doing, is it??​​


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2015)

_
The Mongoose and The Viper
Zenas Emiya_​
Zenas sighed a bit as she looked away from the figure dressed in bad leather. Though as she did sigh, she leaned down and retrieved her kunai. She knew that there was a chance, that the person she was after was supposedly smart enough to hire a more?.Capable hand than just security guard, though at the same time. As she looked over her shoulders. Why did it have to be him? Zenas slicked back her hair before turning to him and shrugging her shoulders. 

?We still have time for bad jokes?? She asked as her hair fell back to into place, Zenas allowed herself to relax for a moment, even though they were on completely opposite sides. There was a part of her that didn?t mind the presence of the man, it was actually something that was warm and accepting.  Though she did frown a bit before leaning on her hand as she looked at his get up. Almost playfully, she smirked as she eyed him up and down, getting a full view of him.

?I thought we both agreed that leather play wasn?t our cup of tea.?​

She chuckled to herself as she joked, an unnatural thing, but still it was just a sign of how use to him she was. Even as she was coated in blood of her enemies and was going for another, it was almost a natural way of talking. Though it a good thing and bad thing, and because she understood it was a job. Zenas knew that his presence here wasn?t a good thing for her. He was slowly becoming an obstacle to her, and any obstacle that blocked her path. Should be dealt with quickly.   

??You should leave?? She warned as she turned around to the door, that was the only thing that separating her from her prey, but while she was reaching for the door she stopped. Zenas looked over her shoulder and shot him a cold glare that erased all feeling of warmth that was in the air between them.

?Or do you want to get _bit_ to death??​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2015)

Hellhound
in
*His and Hers*

__________________________________________________

The Hellhound was pretty damn unflappable for someone who not only witnessed a murder spree, but was being threatened as the next target. The look on the face of the female assassin was devoid of any pretense, she clearly had bad intentions for the Hellhound should he stand in her way, which was exactly what he was going to do.

?Well lady, looks like we have a problem because something tells me we?re here for the same shitty priest.?

He searched her face for a reaction but she was too well trained in her craft. The lady murderess? countenance betrayed nothing of her intent in the slightest, not a single micro-expression could be traced for an answer. This was her nature, always playing it close to the vest. The Hellhound wondered why he even tried with her, if he couldn?t figure her out in a normal situation then he wasn?t going to get it on the battlefield. The maverick let out a loud sigh,

?This presents an issue. I can?t let you kill this man and knowing what you do for a living I guess letting him live is out of the question for you.? Hellhound took a step forward flexing his metallic hand against the flat of his organic one.

?I?m up for going to war over this, Zenas.?

In the blink of an eye he closed the gap between them swinging his iron fist downward, but instead of a broken body there was pulverized sediment. Taking a minute to curse himself he tilted his head to the side to see she had already moved to his flank. Zenas wasn?t very fast but she was smart, able to deduce what Hellhound had intended before he did it and take advantage. 

Zenas concentrated her chakra to the soles of her feet, bounding off the ground toward Hellhound, using her Viper?s Launch to give her more momentum she drove her fist into the side of his face. The power of Zenas? strike was intense enough that it upended the Hellhound sending him hurdling through the air, he touched down on the ground with his hand to stop his flight. Taking a moment the young warrior adjusted his shades.

?I didn?t get to finish, we?re going to war now but the peace talks are to be done in the nude.?

As soon as the last word was spoken he was upon her once more.

KAGE BUYO
(Shadow of the Dancing Leaf)
​​


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2015)

_
The Mongoose and The Viper
Zenas Emiya_​
In a fight with him, she would have automatically lost. She knew it, she felt it in her bones, that if this was a regular fight that she would have a problem. Although, this was far from a normal fight. Zenas body was low to the floor as she watched the man?s action in front of her. Every movement, every breath, every little detail of his body was burnt in her memory. Even now, as she watched him rocket towards, her, she could see the flex of his muscles in the leather. 

Oh?.
Leather did really good against his muscles?.​
?Are you really trying to stop me?? She asked as dodged his fist and grabbed his arm, using it almost as if it was a bar itself, she flung her entire body on his arm. Almost as if it was slow motion, their eyes met, the hellhound fist slowly dropping to the ground, and Zenas basically hand standing on his arm. She couldn?t help but smile before propelling herself off of him. Landing on the ground, she swiped her right leg underneath him, but meet nothing but air as he dodged, distancing himself away from her.

She got up from the ground her eyes locked on his, but slowly she reached down and grabbed the hem of her nun dress and ripped it all the way up to her thighs on both sides.  It revealed her thigh holster on both sides, holding an arrangement of knives and kunais. Though her eyes never left his, but who was staring at who was the question. As she slowly leaned up, she allowed her hands to glide up every inch of her bare skin, before dropping them to her sides. 

?I only like you nude when it means you are cooking for me.? Zenas touched her lips as she thought about dinner, her eyes gliding down every inch of his jacket, ?Although once I win, I don?t mind seeing you down on your knees.?

She glided her finger across her lips, before releasing a sigh.

?Though that?s enough talk, you getting in the way!? Zenas hissed before launching at him again, reaching down into the holster she pulled out a kunai and jumped at him. Though before she even could get close, the hound grabbed her leg, jolting her out of the air. She hissed as she was forced down to the ground, but she didn?t have time to register because as soon as she hit the ground, she was flung with all his might into the stair case. 

The pain that radiated from her back caused her to gasp in pain, but as soon as she opened her eyes. She saw him. Above her, his finger interlocked with his hands tightly together above his head. He brought it down, and Zenas almost lost her head if she didn?t focus her attention to her legs pushing herself upwards.

_*??.You dog?.? *_She hissed under her teeth​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 17, 2015)

*Shiro Terumi*
Diplomacy with the Magistrate
PART 4

__________​
Tsughi Kawahara pursed her lips at the question the Mizukage posed. The man in front of her was one of the most powerful individuals in the world and undeniably charismatic, but it did little to alleviate or dampen her irritation with this whole discussion. In fact, it seemed to only add to the frustration; if there was one thing she didn't come here to do, it was get caught up in Shiro Terumi's pace and radiance. With an admirable attempt at keeping her composure, she replied to his question in as calm a tone as possible whilst Asami shifted somewhat uncomfortably in her seat. 

"Well, naturally, we'd be able to export to one another. The Land of Scales is rich in agriculture, gemstones and venom. Kirigakure has a lack of arable land, does it not? Grain imports from my country would help reduce domestic food prices. Surely, that would be good for... your people."

"It's as you said earlier, Kawahara-dono," Shiro smiled. "The Land of Scales is a small nation. There's only so much grain you can export to Kirigakure without straining your own supply, and we're not interested in gemstones or venom. No, I think there's something else I would prefer, Kawahara-dono."

The magistrate narrowed her eyes, her gaze suddenly cautious and wary. "And what is that, Mizukage?" she asked slowly. 

"That you align the Land of Scales away from the White and join the Enclave of the Black," Shiro said brazenly, as if his request were as simple as asking for a small favour from a friend. When he was met with silence and a hard stare from the magistrate, he continued, "it doesn't have to be public, of course. As a magistrate of Konoha's Foreign Policy, I'll understand if you want to refrain from distancing yourself from the Hokage. All I need is the promise that Kirigakure and its brothers and sisters in the Black have your country's unconditional loyalty. Agree to these terms, and I'll openly engage in trade with the Land of Scales as if it were just another nation with the Black."

He flashed another one of his charming smiles, and the room fell silent. His secretary, Asada, looked at the Mizukage from behind him, though her facial expression betrayed none of what she may have been thinking at this very moment. Even the leader of the Seven Swordsmen seemed surprisingly solemn and serious. Tsughi, for her part, continued to stare at Shiro and for the briefest of moments, there was a sharp spike in the chakra pressure of the room, followed by a sudden rise in temperature. The Mizukage looked back, his amicable disposition unperturbed and unflappable. 

And then, finally, Tsughi Kawahara relented. "Very well."

"Excellent! Now that _that's_ sorted..." He rose from his chair and his smile tilted somewhat, becoming more of a wry smirk. "Will the two of you be staying the night in Kirigakure? I imagine the flight over must have been weary, and I'd be _more_ than happy to let you recuperate in my mansion."

Asami looked at Tsughi, and Tsughi looked at Shiro. "I suppose it couldn't hurt to study more of your village while I'm here."

And then Shiro turned to look at the still blank faced Asada and mouthed.

"_Nailed it._"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 17, 2015)

Hellhound
in
*His and Hers*

__________________________________________________

_*??.You dog?.? *_She hissed under her teeth 

Of everything that had gone on in the exchange until now this was the comment that flummoxed the young Hellhound. Not readily for the reasons that would first come to one?s mind. 

?It?s Hellhound and you should know since you helped me make the name you fucking biddy!?Frustration and fury perforated through his speech not only at the derogatory slant Zenas was taking but despite the fact she was much slower she had dodged his strike once again. Not only that but she was clearly outsmarting the leather-clad maven, using her ability to analyze the field she formulated the most efficient way around him and toward the steps once again. 

Vaulting forward Hellhound was able to grab her by the ankle causing her to trip and hit her chin against the metal stair. Under normal circumstances she probably was slightly stronger, but the Void Gear changed the tilt of the story. He reeled her in like the catch of the day, but this fish had fangs. She reached down drawing a kunai and a knife from her side holster, swiping across her body with both and releasing herself from his grip.

SUTAKKATO
STACCATO

The Hellhound jumped back with Zenas hot on his trail, she stabbed and slashed indiscriminately, her movements were crisp and detached, not paying any heed to the fact that her onslaught was focused on his most vital areas. None of her movements were ever quite the same, she would appear to go for a horizontal slash with the kunai then turn on her heels and go for a spinning strike with the knife. All Hellhound could do was bob and weave, through and around, but as this went on she was getting closer and closer to cutting him.

SCHIPP

The rending of leather and a minute trail of crimson was what was left in the wake of Zenas? fury, but for the moment it was abated as Hellhound?s matador tactics had finally paid off. He held one arm behind her back fully flexed out as he brought his organic hand to the back of her neck, using it as a fulcrum to wrench her arm back into a position it wasn?t meant to be.

?I thought those weird ass jutsu of yours was supposed to wipe away your emotions. You were definitely trying to kill me. He wrenched upward on her arm eliciting a small groan of indiscernible reaction.?I just don?t think your heart was in it as much as it should have been. Kind of the story with you isn?t it? Not having enough wherewithal to see a situation out. Now me on the other hand, I?m the opposite, I?m going to break your arm right now. This was another advantage Zenas held over the Hellhound, she was a silent killer and he was an obnoxious ass who talked too much. In one swift movement she was able to tumble forward, spinning like a wheel, using her momentum she dug the soles of her feet into his chest and pushed. Her forward progress and the surprise nature of her counter didn?t allow Hellhound to brace himself sending the bespectacled rogue flying across the room. Taking her chance, Zenas headed for the steps once again but he was there yet again to play the role of obstacle.

?You caught me monologuing and that?s my bad, but you should quit while you?re ahead Z. As much as I love our playtime I can?t allow you to kill this guy.Things are going to get dangerous for you if you don?t turn tail now.?
​​


----------



## Kei (Feb 17, 2015)

_
The Mongoose and The Viper
Zenas Emiya_​
Her eyes narrowed at him, but each second that passed was a second wasted. Zenas gritted her teeth, this was getting far too annoying than it really had to be. Her eyes glanced down at his metal arm. She didn't say anything for a second but her eyes shot back at the hound before hovering her hand over the weapon holster. If she kept playing like this, there was no doubt in her mind that she was going to lose her prey. Although more importantly she was going to lose to him! That was the last thing she wanted... That was an outcome that she wouldn't allow to happen.

"You are one to talk." She pulled out another kunai, only 4 left the rest were needles that she knew unless shred got close, it wouldn't have a real effect on him, "though that’s the only real thing you can do isn’t it?”

_*“Talk….”*_​
Zenas shook her head, “Even if I do things halfheartedly, at least I do them unlike you....I at least make the attempt.” 

“I don’t need a genjutsu to kill you.” She smiled at him, “We both know that.”

“I’ve killed you once, I can do it again, but this time…”​
She placed the kunai in front of her, “I’ll pierce your heart with a kunai this time!”

And then again she was at it, launching herself by her soles, clearing the distances between them. Her whole body and mind was into it. There was no need for detachment. If she was going to end his life, she was going to do it knowing everything counted. So each movement she made as she launched at him was aimed to kill him or at least get it through his thick skull that she was done playing with him as a treat. She wanted her meal and that was so close right now. Each swing of her kunai swung quickly back and forth. There was no need to know that the small blade was meant to hit a killing spot.

Her eyes showed all of that already. 

However, she was hired hand, her skill in killing wasn’t her only talent.​
“Just give it up….” She hissed, her wildly swinging ways was pushing him back further and further, “Under those all those playful words, I know who you really are.”

The poison began to slip from her tongue….

“You don’t want to fight me do you? You don’t want to do this?”​
She dropped down to the ground and slammed her hand on the ground, a spark shone in her hand, as before her a pillar arose from the ground, separating the two from each other.

“You are so damn readable….” She continued more poison build up in her mouth, it almost began to glide out with each words, with each syllable. Though she back away from the pillar as his metallic arm went through it like cheese. She smiled as she used it to her advantage, again jumping at him like a viper, she shoved him down on the ground, forcing his metallic arm away from her.

“It’s _*pathetic*_….” She leaned down, her eyes store deep within his, she didn’t tear away from him. She didn’t blink, she made him look into hers, the golden eyes of hers burned deep into his, “You can stop pretending, because unlike others…..”

“I can read _every_ ounce of you, down to your how you breathe, I know it _all_…..”​
She leaned closer, though as she forced her hand on the metallic arm, behind her back she pulled out a needle. However, there wasn’t a second she wasn’t staring deep within him.

_“So let’s stop playing....”_​
She quickly pulled out the needle and slammed it down….​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 17, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*LT*

Fugetsu, Sayano, and Tsughi(who was totally ruining Fugetsu's mac daddy groove in wooing Sayano by being present) all covered distance much quickly and escaped to a forest not far from Tanzaku town. The duo(well technically trio) were unsure if Ren and Taneda pursued them or not. For all they knew, their opponents could be right around the corner."I hate to say it, but we were getting throttled. Nice call on running, I don't think I would've been able to swallow my pride and ad-" 

"We're not running." Sayano replied nonchalantly. 

"We're not?" Fugetsu asked confused. 

"Retreating was just a ruse... Besides I hate running." The voluptuous kunoichi explained. Fugetsu had to double take on her explanation. How is that even considered a ruse? She wanted to escape, but it was all apart of an elaborate plan to... Do what exactly. "Here, you plant these paper bombs underground.."

"Uhh... On it... I guess." Using his hiding like a mole technique, Fugetsu began to plant the bombs into the ground."All done..."

"Now we hide. When they approach I'll hit them with my truth seeking ball, the light will blind them." Sayano informed the Senju of the last step of the plan. He just gave an unsure nod and went to go hide behind a tree or something.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 18, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
Tanzaku Town

_The Tumultuous Titan Tackles Tanzaku Town!!! Part IX_

----------​


Atlantic Storm said:


> *Ren Houki*
> _An Untimely Encounter_
> PART 8
> 
> ...



Taneda watched with dueled enthusiasm as the two made to escape underground beneath the cover of his jutsu. "How...vexing," he muttered, before turning to Ren with a nod. "I've already made preparations for a fight while you were holding them off, so I suppose I'll put those into motion now..."

He shifted through a few hand signs and then drew a bird for Ren, nodding. "Get on. They're not that fast, they couldn't have gotten far."



BringerOfChaos said:


> *Fugetsu Senju*
> *LT*
> 
> Fugetsu, Sayano, and Tsughi(who was totally ruining Fugetsu's mac daddy groove in wooing Sayano by being present) all covered distance much quickly and escaped to a forest not far from Tanzaku town. The duo(well technically trio) were unsure if Ren and Taneda pursued them or not. For all they knew, their opponents could be right around the corner."I hate to say it, but we were getting throttled. Nice call on running, I don't think I would've been able to swallow my pride and ad-"
> ...



Up above the forest line, Taneda had shifted a cloud of smoke into water vapor. Below, a pack of wolves made of liquid nitrogen charged their way towards the other Senju, picking their way out with coordinated precision. Ren and Taneda sat above, able to look through the cloud cover through the use of the latter's _Senta _technique. "Because of Miwa," he explained to the Houki, "they'll be a great deal faster than either of them will be expecting. But here's to hoping they give up this...strange charade."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_An Untimely Encounter_
PART 9

___________________​
Ren looked at the ink bird for a moment, nodded, and climbed on. "We could probably catch up to them in a minute. Two at most. They seem to be... trying something." He frowned, as fresh footage flashed up on his lighthouse. "Huh. They destroyed Blueberry, too," the Houki added later, a little ruefully.

For the rest of the flight, he mostly set about making his own preparations, doing as much as the minute long trip would allow him. Ninja wires, explosive tags, flash bangs and the like. Simple things, with a few other tricks mixed into it. Taneda, meanwhile, was working with something slightly fancier: liquid nitrogen wolves formed from the smoke.

When he finished, he dangled a string of kunais - each tied with either a smoke bomb, flashbang or explosive tags - down a line of ninja wire attached to a lantern; one on each side. A third one floated directly above his and Taneda's head, tracing the group's every movement, while the fourth one floated nearby to show them the feedback.

"Let's see..." he muttered. "Fugetsu went underground again around _here_, I think."

The Houki flicked a finger and sent a round of kunai flying to the ground. They stabbed into the dirt, the explosive tags setting off into a large explosion - followed by another chain of rumbles, as the landmines Fugetsu had set earlier activated themselves. The liquid nitrogen wolves danced through the smoke of the ensuing explosion, and another round of kunai whizzed past them straight in the direction of Fugetsu, Sayano and Tsughi as the two of them neared; two with explosive notes, and the other with a flashbang.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2015)

*Asobu Houki*
_The Family Trial_
PART 7

___________________​ 
"Kahahahahaha!" Asobu roared with painful laughter, nearly falling off his seat in his fit of hysterics. He clutched at his sides, not caring as streams of popcorn poured down the sides of his desk - he had people to clean that up anyway. "_Brilliant_! Ten out of ten!" He wiped a tear from his eye, and slowly settled back down as his laughter died.

"Is it?" The assistant asked with gritted teeth. He was one of the people who would have to clean up the Houki's mess. "That kid just... actually, I'm not sure what he did," he admitted, somewhat sheepishly.

"He very nearly failed his test, is what he did. Lots of burdens, traumas and the like all piling up on him. A bit _unfair_, really, and young Ren almost ended up in the Pure World." He took a sip of his coffee, then leaned forward again, a curious glint in his cobalt eyes. "But just as the Validator went over to fish him out before he fell too deep, he broke out, pushing himself with nothing short of pure willpower and determination. And, well, you saw what happened later..." Asobu smiled. So this was what Director Shougo saw in him.

"What actually did happen? If Ren pushed the Validator guy into the Pure World pit thing, does that mean he's... dead?"

"Nah, doesn't work like that. Those guys were always sort of dead, anyway, being able to traverse between the Pure and Impure Worlds like that," the Houki said with a nonchalant shrug, still watching the screen attentively as he explained. "Little Ren just sort of kicked him back in, with a bunch of angry ghosts. Oh, by the way..."

His assistant looked at him. "Yes?"

"Clean up the popcorn off the floor, would you? It's hard to relax when there's such a mess around here, you know," said Asobu, before immediately dumping another clump of popcorn into his mouth. A few more fell through his fingers and onto the carpet. His assistant went red for a moment, his fist twitching in anger...

And then he sighed. "Yes, sir."


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2015)

Hellhound
in
*His and Hers*

__________________________________________________

"You know that venomous mouth of yours is a whole lot more offensive than anything you've pulled out in this fight!"

The Hellhound found himself pinned down and subject to the she-demon's mind games. Her illuminating callbacks to their recent past served to unnerve and incense him far more than he dared to admit aloud. Zenas was trying to slither her way into his head taking away his physical advantage by way of mind fuckery. This wasn't a battle where honor could do more than serve as a hinderance, she needed to use every dirty trick in the book to hang with Hellhound, she needed to break him down piece by piece until there was nothing left to stand in her way. 

Hellhound stared into her golden eyes as she prepared to slam a needle in his skull, he searched for a trace of hesitance. Her arm was coming down as a snail's pace as a flicker of a forgotten time plastered itself along the walls of his mind. It was a small moment but it's magnanimity in the province of the Hellhound's self was innumerable. It was a private look within the window of his missing two years, one he did not wish to share with the world but one that resonated with him deeply in this moment. A decision was made at that very moment. He didn't quite have it fully planned out but where there was a will there was a way.

KASSEI! TAIYO NO MON!
(Activate Gate of the Sun)

An amber wave of chakra washed over Hellhound, the intensity of the deluge of energy was too much for Zenas to bare, she had to release him from her coil before she could follow through on her maneuver. She dashed back 

He cupped his hands to his mouth and began to use the one instrument anyone could play, his voice. He laid down a beat with his mouth, a slow 

"I wanna rock witcha baby!" 

Hellhound's hands clapped together before he lowered his center and rocked his hips back and forth in a circle.

"All night long!"

Following up that gem of a move he began to move his arms emulating a wave back and forth as he continued to rock. Beat boxing about as as he did a smooth bob with his neck careening his body in tow as he did a little side stepping. Grabbing the invisible rope and pulling himself along the floor on his heels and toes.

I wanna roll wit'cha lady, feelin' so strong.

Turning on his heels to the tune of seven hundred and twenty degrees before stopping on a dime and letting his legs go limp and crazy, isolating the movements of his legs as he pointed at Zenas.

"I wanna rock wit'cha baby, all night long.

He spun once more before dashing forward getting down to his knees still pointing at the femme fatale all the while.

"Rockin', rollin', rollin', rock, makin' sweet lovin', don't you ever stop."

Zenas just cocked an eyebrow not sure exactly what the hell was going on, but this was part of the plan. She had knocked him off his game with her personal onslaught and while he was angry at her that couldn't be what drove him. Hellhound was here for Prozen to answer his questions not to be crushed under the weight of time immemorial. She was smarter than him, a better battle tactician who knew all of his strengths and probably more than a few weaknesses he wasn't aware of. The only chance he had was to surprise her, to stymie her with buffoonery. If she was the monkey he would be the uncle and when she wanted to be the uncle he would be the monkey.

Springing upward from his seated position like a lion on the pounce, he wrapped his arms around her for a textbook tackle, but the hired hand had picked up a thing or two from Hellhound. She used the young avenger's momentum to carry herself over and land back atop him. Taking her opportunity she reared her fist back and cold cocked him in the face. The strike served to momentarily stun the Hellhound as Zenas quickly gathered to her feet.

The hired hand made way for the stairs with Hellhound in hot pursuit, but he was an open book to Zenas. She grabbed railing of the spiral staircase and let her momentum drift round, like a human merry-go round she spun around the stair case, her skinny body fitting in the divide between the fights of stairs, the Viper drove the soles of her feet into Hellhound's sternum with a missile drop kick. The added oomph from her pole dancer-esque dexterity knocked the wind out of the lustrous maven's lungs and sent him back into a seated position. Taking her chance she dashed up the winding stair case and up to the 17th floor, getting ever closer to Cardinale Prozen.

"Ok, probably going to need a new game plan..."
​​


----------



## Hero (Feb 19, 2015)

> *Thy Kingdom Come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the cloud of smoke, emerged a glowing yellow cube, struggling to keep its luminescence. Sayano fell to her knees and started panting heavily. She felt it in her fists, in her feet, in the hollows of my eyelids. It continued shaking through her skull, through her spine and down through her ribs. Was this what chakra exhaustion felt like? Unable to keep the jutsu active, the cube slowly started to dissipate. 

"At least I shielded us from those wolves..." Sayano said slowly as her world faded black. Before she fully collapsed on the ground, Fugetsu caught her and started to bring her back to consciousness. After a few soft slaps, the kunoichi gained consciousness.

"You're awake," Fugestsu replied ecstatically, "I was worried you cashed out on me!". Angry that she had fainted seconds earlier, Sayano threw herself from Fugetsu's arms and tried to play her black out off. It backfired terribly and the girl crumpled to the ground after 3 steps.

"Fuck..." Sayano hissed shakily as she once again struggled to her feet. Fugetsu went to help her stand, but she swatted the boy away, refusing any assistance. In the background, Tsughi looked on quietly at the event unfold. Watching Sayano not accept defeat was cringe-worthy, especially considering she could have won the fight handily. When Sayano drew her sword, that's when Tsughi decided enough was enough.

"Don't take another step." Tsughi barked fiercely. Hearing the Magistrate yell in such an unfamiliar tone different from her usually yelling, Sayano stopped in her tracks. "Do you have a death wish?" Tsughi said questioning Sayano as she got closer. "Does the pain outweigh the pride? You will die if you step out on those lines again. And for what? A mongrel that had it coming for him? To be able to say you didn't run away? The day will where you will die because you were too stupid to turn away. You foolishly used all of your chakra in the first 5 minutes. Give it a rest, and lay down your arms."

Sayano was absolutely seething with rage. She hated when she couldn't provide a rebuttal to Tsughi's statements. It was lose lose no matter which way she cut it; kind of like the battle that was going on. When Sayano didn't respond immediately, Tsughi took that as the girl's concession. From all sides, mercury began to engulf Sayano's body. Gently, the Magistrate lifted Sayano in the air and prepared to take her back to Konoha. The kunoichi didn't fight at all as she was rendered immobile and only carried a long, solemn, and apathetic frown on her face while her arms dangled over the mercury that held her in place. Originally Sayano was supposed to go herself, but in her current state, she wouldn't have made it more than 5 yards. As Tsughi and Sayano began to fly away, Fugestsu started to protest frantically.

"Wait STAAAHHHHHPPP! You can't leave me here to face them alone!"

Tsughi turned and faced the boy with a disgusted look on herself. "Yes I can, and I will....unless you decide to come with me as well. Senju Internment Camp or me, you have 3 seconds."


----------



## Kei (Feb 20, 2015)

_
The Mongoose and The Viper
Zenas Emiya_​
_?That?s it!?​_
She was an acrobat compared to him, her body limber and smooth. The muscles that made her body was mostly lean and not bulky as his. So sliding through the bars, or supporting her weight fast enough came easy to her. Zenas slid in between the last two rails, before hissing under her breath. This was getting annoying, but it was the price that came with the job. The steps that he took only made her realize, that he was still after her.

?_Sing!_ That?s the only thing you can do isn?t it!? Zenas yelled at him as the stair case ended there, she looked around before spotting at the end of this hallway an outside corridor. Zenas didn?t waste any time rushing to it, though she heard him rushing up behind her. She had to slow him down! Zenas frit her teeth, anything to slow him down would be possible, but the only thing she could think of was that. That was the last thing she wanted to do?.

Although she didn?t have a choice really? He was on the opposite side, trying to stop her, and that was enough reason to use it against him. 

Zenas dropped to the ground, ?You never took anything seriously!?

_*?Everything was a joke to you wasn?t it!??*_​
She clapped her hands together and in front of her, a bunch of pillars arose from the material from the ground. Each shot up, faster and faster, until one finally hit him, pushing the man back. Zenas heart throb in her chest as she wasted no time in turning around and heading towards the corridor. She opened the door, but something the ground rumbled underneath her. Zenas turned around as her eyes widen?..

_?.Just stay down?._​
The sound of something crackling and popping made her hairs on the back of her neck stand up. Her legs locked as her body tighten, she couldn?t out run this if she could. So as she saw the wild dance of yellow bright lights, and a loud boom as the pillars exploded one by one. She didn?t run, she couldn?t run, it was something that she knew was coming and that she knew that she either could try to tank it or her mission ends here. The hound was a yellow raging bull, his arm glowing as he rushed at her like a freight train, his metal arm glowing, he dragged up his arm and slammed his fist directly in her stomach. 

For a good second she had blacked out

Every ounce of air that she held in her lung was forced out as he punched her so hard that she could feel herself lifting off the ground. There was a second, as she forced herself to act fast, but not fast enough. Almost as if there was a delayed reaction from the force of the impact, Zenas rocked back breaking the door as she flew to the other side of the corridor, her body hit the ground the same way someone would skip rocks on the ground. 

The thing that stopped her was her back hitting the wall?.

Zenas fell to the ground, her back facing him not moving one inch??​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 20, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
_The Family Trial_
PART 8

___________________​ 
Ren walked for a long time. And for a long time, Ren thought he was going nowhere. The monotonous cobblestone street and the black haze he walked down gave little inclination or hint that he was, indeed, even walking in the right direction. Everything looked the same down to the last brick and, slowly, Ren began to wonder whether or not this was part of another test; if he had to divine another route to take which would lead him out of here, or something. 

That was, until, he reached the end of the road. It wasn't much to look at and, indeed, felt much the same as the rest of the dusty chamber; the same road and the same stagnant dustiness in the air. The only difference here was the fact that there was now a tall gate in front of him with two lampposts by its side, casting their unnatural white light on the intricate patterns etched onto the surface of the gate. Ren looked up, then down, and examined the details on the twin doors; patterns which he assumed told stories of previous clansmen who undertook the same trial. Stories that Ren, personally, didn't really care much for. The doors were cold and the stale dryness in the air felt even more prominent here than it did earlier. The Houki grimaced, as he settled down on the floor and opened up Hitoku. 

This was probably the last phase of the trial, and he needed to be ready. But first, he needed to change out of this half-tattered white shirt of his...

He reached in, rummaged through the pocket dimension until he found what he was looking for, and then pulled his arm back out, producing a long sleeved black dress shirt. It wasn't often that he wore black, but this was a special occasion. Not minding as the cold air attacked his exposed shoulder and arms, Ren quickly got changed, and went back to scouring through his briefcase until he felt his fingers wrap themselves around glass. He pulled out again, this time retrieving a small flask of light green liquid; the reward he received for that one mission he did for the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy nearly three years ago. 

With a pop, Ren flicked off the lid from the flask and then grimaced, as the smell of herbs and dead grass hit him. Not wholly unexpected, of course; this was a medicinal potion. He stared at the contents for but just a few more moments, before finally tilting his head and raising the neck of the vial to his lips. He let the liquid fall down slow, tried to drink it in drips, but before he knew it, the entire thing was gone. He didn't even have the chance to try and save a few drops before the entire potion was down his throat. Those people at the Sakura Haruno Medical Academy really were stingy with the rewards. Not that Ren minded, much. The potion tasted awful. 

But it worked. That much, he couldn't deny. Feeling returned to his numbed toes and the fatigue from using redan earlier slowly eased away as fresh energy began to race across his body. Warmth spread over him, almost to the point of making him shiver in delight, and it lasted for all but a few moments before the euphoria dispersed. Satisfied, Ren got up, took a step forward and looked at the gate again. 



"Let's do this."​
He opened up the gates and the metal hinges gave a hauntingly high pitched creak. Light poured in, blinding him, and the creaking sound disappeared. He felt a pulling force on his body, followed by the same sensation he had before when he got teleported into the chamber and then the disorientation of suddenly being on the ground again, followed by a familiar sounding battle cry in the distance.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 20, 2015)

*The Falls Have Eyes*

This long forgotten settlement is located at the southernmost tip of the Land of Waterfalls, the land is wet and miserable, subject to seemingly endless storms. It is in this volatile land of abandonment where a pair draped in darkness walk through with the strangely equable sound of the falls echoing from every end of the village. Eerily enough the calm of the water gave this place shadowed in a perpetual overcast a more haunting atmosphere, yet this pair seemed completely undeterred; in fact, the shorter of the two sashayed around with unusual animation, scaling the rooftops of the dilapidated housing to look on ahead toward their destination, but in his sets was nothing but the glowing topaz hue of the continuous falls. 

“We’ve been here for at least an hour and all I see is darkness, water, more darkness, more fucking water fucked up housing, more damn water, what I assumed was a gopher but really was a rat, and more goddamn darkness. Okay.” His diatribe against the entire land was brought to end in as he spun through the air and landed directly in front of his companion. “I thought there was supposed to be ghost, goblins, and ghouls. Oh my. Feel like I’ve been lied to woman.” He complained. 

Atop the taller person’s shoulders perched was an odd colored crow, milky white feathers with black stripped wings and its eyes a shade of chartreuse. The animal looked down from its post toward the plaintiff who wore a bored expression. “I don’t recall a mention of ‘goblins’ or ‘ghouls’, making things up and voicing your displeasure at me? How mature of you, but I may be able to answer your question.” The demanding voice of the prodigy spoke through the avian like an intercom. At the same time the birds wings unfurled and off it flew just a few meters overhead, descending on a rectangular, yet strangely translucent stone slab. Time had withered and chip away at its foundation, now uneven and stained with moss, but sculpted in the center of the stone’s chest was a case of ceremonial design. 

“This is a beacon unlike any other kind and it should lead us to the entrance of the cave.” The shorter male moved his head back and forth as he was unsure of how it was supposed to lead them to the cave entrance or even how to light it. Before them was only a giant thing of stone with some funky case etched into it. “And how exactly are we supposed to light this?” His question laced with skepticism. 

“Simply touch it. And if I’m right, this should answers a few of your increasingly nagging questions, and hopefully shut you up for a while.” Her response was kind of harsh but the guy simply shrugged it off as he began walking over. “Quite the snippy piece of flesh today, aren’t we? Not enough attention given to the cavern?” He quipped. 

“Shut up and do as I ask.” A loud and audible drawl escaped from him with his annoyed acceptance of the matter as he approached the stone before him Just inches from it an all too familiar sensation began to come over his body, It was subtle although really noticeable to him, small ounces of his power was being siphoned off in minute intervals. It caught his eye and now his curiosity was peaked. _“Could this be connected to that oval crystal?”_ He wondered to himself before cautiously reaching his hand out in front of him to touch the stone.

One finger touched its cold surface and he quickly drew back….nothing. This time it was two fingers….and nothing. Three fingers and the same thing. Unexpectedly, from his blindside, the crow cawed and slammed directly into the side of his skull, tossing him into obelisk. As soon as his body made contact it began to emit a wraithlike shine of green. The entire stone pellucid in image as it seemed to be revitalized. The male’s body began to glow in unison with the stone, even as he attempted to separate himself from it. 

“I’m lightening up like a wireless glow stick, still………why.” His body’s glow only seemed to intensify while he turned around to face his companion. The demon eyes of the mutated sharingan smoldering with a similar light. “Why is it forcing my Rimen to activate?”  The obelisk began to pulse and stream as its power before viscously exploding in a circular ring of haze, enveloping each and every corner of the village in hot white. Soon this energy began to raise and give shape, revealing the form of phantasmal figures that walked village, fading whenever they came into touch with one of the three or anything of physical substance. 

_“Does the leviathan really exist?”

“That’s what he believes.” 

“Is it true? Can we really?”

“Yes. I would do anything, give it all up. Abandoned this world for just one chance.”

“Yes. Here, in this land, we can see our loved ones again.”_

These wraiths muttered amongst themselves with voices filled of sorrowful hope. Prayers that could be heard everywhere, from the hundreds of people that walked to and from, the unnatural high expectations of being able to look upon a love one departed from the earthly realm.

“As I thought.” The Prodigy spoke up amidst the clamoring of the transparent people around them, yet they themselves unseen and unheard. “I believe this land to be thinly connected to your eyes, the eyes that can peer into the ivory realm. This phenomena occurring before us is the chakra that has saturated deep into this land, called out to by your Rimen and given form by the chakra and memories of those that once resided here.” She went on to explain. A high of amazement filled her tone as she ushered for the two she traveled with to continue on. 

“More obelisks lead way, I believe these will lead us directly to our object, the hidden home of the creature that lives beyond the falls. The beast that holds authority over this…” The glowing demonic eyes of her more frivolous comrade slowly began to subside and as it dude a gaseous fog seeped from off its top and onto the floor below. It was a trail of smoke that lead further up a hill and deeper toward the village.  

*“The Land of The Dead.”* 
​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 20, 2015)

*Journal...*










​

It's been awhile... It's been awhile since I sat down at my home, witnessing at a shed of paper in the flicker of darkness, with broken constellations soaring across the emptiness of night, while moonlight merely glimmered into the vastness of the clouds. It's been a awhile since I witnessed an empty canvas ready for me to exude my thoughts into it's limited blank space. The slow palpitations of an invisible marker, merely awaiting the command so it can expose me in detail. It's certainly been awhile... Wondering of what's to come for a future I saw so brightly. Or more likely of what's become, of what's occurred. The transgression of life and the innocence behind it. It's been awhile since I had a moment of introspection, a moment of solace and the gift of silence. The beauty of a thought and the torture of a memory added with the stiflingly tinge of bitter clarity. I encapsulated an instance, a moment. And bonded with the memory without really accounting for the present. A moment became an eternity for a man who's merely mortal. And it felt wonderful. Because I remember that I fell in love with that moment, but with it came the consequence of caging myself under a guise. Because though I can photograph a moment into my memory, I can never even remote immortalize time into it as well. I tried to grasp it, hold it tightly within my arms, but I hoped to cling to stone, when in reality I was holding sand. Slipping through the cracks of my fingers. Time shed me apart from you because I wasn't brave enough to let go of something else. And though I laugh still of what's become, I could only wonder of that of which could have become. 

And I wanted to hate myself for it. I really did. I wanted to dose myself in the self-loathing, the self-harm that kept, even if for a moment the insanity that curled me. I was afraid that without you I'd lose any hope of ever achieving such bliss. I'm a coward, because I wasn't ever courageous enough to follow your example. I tarnished our memory because I've always been too afraid. I hated my failure, I hated it entirely. And I tried so vigorously, so grandiosely to fulfill it. Placing blade upon flesh, waiting for the swing that would end me, that would merely shut down this miserable course. But you came to mind, you came to fruition. You tumbled my conviction in the most wonderful essence imaginable. 

But this shows me that I can't achieve with merely a first step, or a second one in fact. It might reach a hundred even. But I need to keep moving, paving a path and receiving scars. They will mend, and I will grow. And soon, whatever lies in store at the end of these seemingly endless tunnel, will be my greatest achievement.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 20, 2015)

Yuuko  Shinohara
*Visiting Hours*

_A Borrowed Uncle II_

She was never really sure what kind of treats she should buy when Jericho visited. Ao-chan's favorite is chocolate cookies, Mi-chan's is strawberry shortcake, Tora loves a good traditional charlotte and Haru drools at the sight of blueberry muffins. Yuuko  herself was head over hills for strawberry cheesecake though she had still to find a shop that could make it as well as her mama had. She knew what most of her friends liked too but Jericho was an incognita. He always ate whatever she bought for his visit and never complained or showed signs of disliking the treat, but he never appeared to really like anything either. It was a big problem.

Still, she wouldn't receive a visit from a friend without treating them to something. It was absolutely inconceivable. But there had been a lot of cake going around the house lately and though her chosen profession kept her busy enough, Yuuko  had to worry about her little family's health. Haru's especially, given his girlfriends kept his belly filled with the largest amount of expensive crap. _Girlfriends..._ More like sugar mommas. With a hmph, the girl shook her head a moved her thoughts to happier places. Like the croissants she had bought. With a little bit of butter and ham inside, they would be a delicious snack for the afternoon, along with some juice or coffee. Jericho appeared to be big into coffee. Must come with the profession. 

Humming happily, the young kunoichi made her way home and headed inside to find the detective and Haru sitting rather awkwardly on the kitchen table with a couple of opened beer cans. "That's Tora's beer, she's going to kill you when she finds out," she told Haru as she set her shopping bag on the counter and opened the cupboard to get a pot and boil some water. "I trust your journey went well, Jericho-san?"

The man nodded and for a while an awkward silence filled the kitchen as both man found some random hole in the wall to stare at while Yuuko  finished preparations. Then, as if suddenly realizing something, Haru got up and nodded at Jericho before throwing the girl a lazy grin. "Sorry, I still have some work to go through so I probably shouldn't be just standing here doing nothing."

"I'll brink you some snacks later," the girl answered with a soft smile. "Where's Tora?"

"After kindly banging the door on Jericho-san's face, she threw some insults at me and locked herself in her room. Said she wouldn't get out until you brought her her favorite burger from Wandy's." 

Yuuko  just stared at the blond, dumbfounded, until he yawned and moved towards the stairs, probably headed for his room. Her eyebrows shot up and she whistled. "I think she's getting worse...one would think you killed her puppy Jericho-san," she teased with good nature, pouring the coffee into a couple of mugs and placing them on the table, along with the prepared croissants. The man just shrugged and dug in, eager for some nutrition. 

Dumping a good amount of sugar into her own coffee, Yuuko  twirled the spoon around for a bit, thinking about how she was going to say what she was thinking. It had been a while since one of the detective's visits had anything to do with his work after all and she wasn't sure if he wanted to be bothered about it in an apparent day off. "Spit it out kid, you look as if you're being suffocated by your own thoughts."

The girl laughed, a little embarrassed at how easily he had read her expression but not entirely unhappy with it. Jericho was an detective after all, that he was able to read even the carefully trained face of a kunoichi spoke wonders about his talent and Yuuko  truly admired that. "The other day I finally had the courage to go up to the attic and look through mama's stuff...I found this," she explained, reaching inside her purse to get out a small, battered old diary. Her mama's. "I already read it. It doesn't reveal exactly who was after her but it explains in detail what happened to her...us I guess...and why we ran here. Maybe it'll be of use in your hands." 

It was good news. It was progress. She should be happy but all gracing her features was a deep frown. "I was expecting you to be ecstatic," Jericho remarked as honest as ever, taking the dusty old thing off her hands and skimming through it for a quick look. "But you look like someone just shoved dirt inside your mouth."

His rough, bad humor cracked a smile on her lips but the worry remained in her eyes. "I haven't forgotten. I know sometimes it looks as if I have but that's all a pretty fa?ade. The images are as clear now as they were three years ago and, if anything, the constant nightmares and the state of no clues only made it worse. But...my life is good. I'm happy with Tora and Haru. Being a kunoichi is never easy and someway or another I still ought to have my first mission where there are no problems. With everything that I have going on I've learned to let the nightmares be... just nightmares."

She took a deep breath before continuing. "I'm not sure if I want to make them real again."​


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2015)

Hellhound
in
*His and Hers*

__________________________________________________

Hellhound's fist recoiled off the fleshy part of Zenas' stomach, the sickening squelch and onset of apnea as she struggled to breath was empathy inducing. The hellacious impact swept over her body like a tsunami of dolor and adversity. The righteous cross may have been too much for Zenas to bear though, her body hit the door with such savage force that the door had unfastened and she was still carried inside the room. Her beautiful body rag dolling along the ground like someone who had been thrown from a speeding car. She landed with her back to the Hellhound, atop her belly, stationary. The platinum mopped maverick skulked over, a slow and deliberate pace, his eyes obscured by his salmon tinted shades, he was every bit the part of the menacing aggressor in this situation. That was the rub though, he knew that there was no way to fight Zenas off without using the majority of his powers, holding back anything would have resulted in his death. Even knowing this he didn't want to hurt her anymore than he had to, he especially didn't want to kill her, so as she lay there in a broken down heap the Hellhound had a heavy heart. 

_*?Everything was a joke to you wasn?t it!??*_​
The power of the spoken word, in some ways, was just as punishing as the power of violence. Even someone as spectacular as the Hellhound found his resolve shaken and his emotions stirred by Zenas' outburst. It wasn't just the words themselves it was the way she said them, her genuine frustration with him, almost as though she was at wit's end with who he was as a person. That was a knee buckling straight to the gut, seeing her in that emotional state then having to layeth the smackdown upon her. He wanted to flummox the femme fatale, to frustrate her, but she was just such a frigid personality sometimes that she seemed like an impenetrable fortress of cerebral serenity...

He stood over Zenas now but she just laid there motionless. The Hellhound was obviously perturbed by how she had seemingly come undone by his antics, this grafted a softer more gentle disposition onto him. He was genuinely concerned by the fact she hadn't moved.

"Hey, Z, come on this isn't funny..."He prodded her ribs with his foot, not hard enough to induce pain but just to provoke some kind of reaction from her. Still there was nothing. "Z... I'm sorry. I don't want to hurt you but this guy could have answers about what happened to the Island. I can't let this chance slip away." The Hellhound reached down bringing his fingers to her pulse he checked to make sure she was definitely still alive. Her pulse was faint but it was still there causing him to sigh in relief. "You know it's times like this I really wonder why us."

The Hellhound rose up and began to walk down the corridor he didn't get far though...

*BANG*

The argent avenger's right knee buckled under his weight, unable to support his upright position as the bullet cleaved clean through his leg meat. He turned back around to see Zenas sitting on her bum, smoke billowing from the barrel of her gun, The Judge. There was a sparkle in her eye as she got to her feet. There was a thought that Hellhound could not quite shake, had Zenas planned everything that happened just to get to this point. Was she clairvoyent enough to lull him into a sense of false security and get ever closer to her target all at the same time? Even the leg she shot him in was a calculated choice, it was the push off leg, the one he generated biomechanical explosion with. He grimaced and grunted as he grabbed the leg applying pressure to the wound immediately.

"You know it takes a really fucked up girl to set up an emotional breakdown to set up knee capping an unarmed man. Remember when you were actually a human being with emotions?"

He needed some time to recover, it was going to be even more of a herculean task to take her on in the state he was in now, he needed to buy time anyway he could.
​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 21, 2015)

[- H E A V E N L Y Code - ]
-Reign of Liberator's Rain Arc (Act II)-
<"The Return of All Things Good & Bad">]

"What the hell do you think you're doing in our village?"

Anyone could figure out the challenging voice belonged to the young man at the centerfold of the gang of hoodlums. Underneath the shower of the village's rain, the scarf-totting punk pointed a katana at Riokou's face. Had the blade been any closer, and not ten feet away, Riokou's fists would have already been flying. Seeing as that wasn't the case however, the kunoichi stood unamused by the brash eyes hounding her.

"Is there a problem?"

She spoke off-handedly without the intention of calming nor alarming the conflict. Maybe the words, mannerisms or both, but her reaction only seemed to agitate whatever was boiling with the unkempt wielding weapons. 

"Don't fool around, any dumbass can see what's the problem. Our village...it got attacked because of some outsiders like you coming in. So what's the deal with you suddenly being here when the explosion only happened last night?!"

How sharp tongue seemed to cut through the air. Riokou looked from under her green hair and found there to be some conviction within the oppositions' eyes. What they plead has some merit. It was a reasonable deduction to come to the conclusion of pointing at the outsider,

But,

"....'Dumbass'?"

She repeated the insult with squinted eyes. It was under her breath but the round of punks had already settled enough. The eight of boys and girls, seemingly chuunin or genin of rank, charged like a stampede to mow down their target with steel in hand.

"HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!1"

Of course, there were people watching nearby, but they were perfectly still and viewed only as bystanders. Whatever their reason was for not stepping in on this unfairful lynching, the girl hadn't bothered. They were angered and rightfully so, but Riokou wasn't so soft as to left their negative emotions be forced onto her.

POW

A stocky fellow crashed in to the hard cement once he met with Riokou. She hadn't done much, only diverted the path of his swing with a kunai and hand, following up with a kick to the sternum. The move had popped out of nowhere that they didn't see it but the entourage remained vicious. 

7

With the tiniest of movement, Riokou shifted to left flank 80 degrees as to let an incoming age lightly brush the back of her ponytail. Once secure, a swift rear elbow jab sent the man and his jaw hurling. 

6

Two descending forearms arms, holding knives, were caught in her palms with a sharp grip. The momentum followed through, Riokou rolling backwards in her hold, gave a jabbing double kick to the attacker, allowing the other girl and her cracked ribs ribs to collide with an incoming enemy on her rear.

5

4

Flipping onto her feet and gaining more space, she found three individuals striking from front, left and right. Her breathing flowed smoothly. The first one's strike hit halted once Riokou's kunai found itself embedded within his forearm. His screams failed to enter her mind. A sickle came to cleave off her head, but the perpetrator failed once Riokou lower her stance, allowing a bent knee to dig into the other girl's gut. Air escaped from her throat after the impact.

As the second attacker collapsed, the third one swooped in with a hard straight punch armored with brass knuckles. The fear of pain was unacquainted with Riokou, as she hadn't dodged but thrown a straight punch of her own. A cross counter was in action, the fists passed by eachother and by a hair's breath she succeeded with a solid blow to the opposition's chin. Knee's woobly, the third striker collapsed.

Finally, Riokou spun towards the first of the three, whose arm was still stabbed by the held in kunai. His screams were silenced with a kick that knocked him into a wall.

3

2

1

The last of the group, the loud talking ringleader charged head first with his katana, only for it to be knocked out of his grasp with a strong slash from Riokou's reverse-gripped kunai. The blade clanged against the cement, signifying the the battle's incoming conclusion.

But the scarf-worn leader's will still lived. Even disarmed, a threw a clenched fist at the other's head. It was an attack that she could easily evade like all the others, but she didn't.

WAM

The five closed finger connected with it's target. Even the young man himself was surprised. But it did was hit and nothing more. At the end of his fist, head slightly tilt, were eyes unfazed and unhurt.A hint of irritation lingered within them. Met with this kind of iron wall, the leader's mind raced and lips quivered. 

"Are you satisfied? You should have more respect towards others. I don't have much tolerance towards insults,"

Seeing as he didn't lay a finger on him and the other's were left with minor injuries, Riokou had chosen to be quite benevolent. Still, the other's defeat was settled once the leader fell on his bottom in fear. 

"Dammit......"

He clenched his shaking fist. 

"I'm so weak dammit! I couldn't be there for my brother last night! Because of me...Because of me he got caught in that explosion!!!"

His words resonated with the comrades holding their wounds. Riokou could see it across their faces, no longer was their rage but remorse. As expected, nothing was gained in this confrontation, just further bitterness.

"If only the Savior was here...."

Riokou's eyebrow raised at those words. No, a certain word caught her attention. Looking down at the sorrow-filled thug, she once again repeated after him.

"....'Savior'?"​​


----------



## Hero (Feb 21, 2015)

*The Crusade*
Prologue: Meeting of The 12 Disciples
PART 0










__________​


"Magic Lantern Body Technique" Tsughi said as she made the ram hand seal at her desk in the Land of Scales. Next to the new leader of the Land of Scales, stood two figures on either side of her desk also performing the ram hand seal. With all three of them ready, Tsughi converted their thought waves into chakra and broadcasted their amplified thoughts into illusionary bodies in a secluded cave somewhere in the Land of Scales' mountains.

In total, there were 13 astral bodies projected into the cave. These virtual images looked like the member they represented, however, the only  difference being that they were standing up with their hands in a seal. The images were also transparent, save for the eyes.

Tsughi was the first to speak, breaking the silence that hung in the damp cavern. "It's nice to see you all again, my disciples."

"Finally we have this meeting, I was beginning to think we were never going to move." a man grumbled with irritation high in his voice. At hearing the man's complaints, Tsughi narrowed her eyes.

"How insolent. Correct me if I'm wrong, but where would you be without me?" the Magistrate said mockingly. The man rolled his eyes and let out a big sigh.

"The Kazekage is spineless, he wouldn't have given me capital punishment." the man laughed loudly. Tsughi raised an eyebrow, amused with the man's words.

"Is that how you recall it? I recall you groveling and begging for me to get the Kazekage to-" Tsughi said taunting the man before he cut her off in a fit of rage.

"Silence wom-" the man started to say, but he was immediately cut off by the Magistrate with potent aggression.

"DON'T TALK OVER ME," the woman snarled, "It's not too late for me to put you in the ground _myself_. You've derailed this conversation far enough, it's time to discuss matters at hand, namely recruitment. What are our numbers?" Tsughi finished by turning her head in the direction of an elegantly poised woman.

"Remarkable actually. Our influence permeates through every country but Sunagakure and Iwagakure. I plan on holding a gathering there soon." the womanly spoke equally as elegant.

"Marvelous." Tsughi said with pleasure in her voice. A boy looked in the woman's direction and posed the Magistrate a question.

"Have you set up _that_ jutsu?"

Tsughi looked over to her left to the figure that stood beside her and answered pridefully. "Despite requiring nearly all my chakra reservoir each time I used _it_, I already have the Land of Scales and Konohagakure covered. Kirigakure has recently just been added to that list."

A woman nodded with admiration before contributing to the discussion herself. "Add a few more countries, and we will have the world's leaders at our feet...of course they'd still have to be alive at that point. Oh that reminds me, Divine, who is our next target?"

Tsughi turned to face the curious woman and replied with a disappointed and nearly angry tone. "It'll be a while before we eradicate our next political figure. You have _him_ to thank for that." The woman snapped swiveling her head in the direction of the boy who previously asked if she had _that_ jutsu prepared.

"Sorry. I couldn't help myself from creating art." the boy said shrugging off his mistake casually. From across the circle that was formed from of the Disciples, a woman narrowed her eyes at the boy.

"Well thanks to you brat, The Crusade has to be more precautionary with our actions. Everyone in the world knows we murdered that insufferable Prince. Any action we take here on out, needs to be mediated and calculated. We don't need to draw more attention to ourselves and have this murders linked."

"Even if the retard didn't fuck up, the Kage would have put the pieces together and figured one single individual or entity was behind the killings. The only difference is that it happened a lot quicker." a young girl chimed in disdainfully, "I wonder everyday how you're supposedly the strongest amongst us Disciples. I guess being all brawn and no brain is a thing." she finished with a condescending tone.

"Thanks cunt." The boy said winking, returning the girl's affection.

"Enough," Tsughi said attempting to regain control of the meeting again, "We will end on this note. Going forward, we will focus on recruitment to add to our numbers. In the meantime, try not to draw too much excessive attention to yourselves."

Everyone's eyes fell on Tsughi as she closed the meeting. "We will obtain what we seek. True freedom can only be obtained when oppressive governments are taken down. This world shall know chaos."​


----------



## Kei (Feb 22, 2015)

_
The Mongoose and The Viper
Zenas Emiya_​
?Rule number 15....? Zenas stood up, and took out the bullet casing, ?Always make sure your opponent stays down.?

She brushed her hair to the side, as she wiped a bit of the blood from her cheek. Even as she walked there was a certain limp to her, but she looked at the hound with such cold eyes. Zenas didn?t want to do it, but he completely forced her hands. So when he looked at her with those powerful eyes, she could only look away in shame for a bit, before turning back to him with an even stronger stare. This was their reality and as hard as they both tried to fight it in the past. There was nothing else for them anymore, there was no home and even then there was still nothing to return to. They were misplaced, and will always be that way. 

The past was now just a sad story, a story that was carved into their souls forever, but as Zenas checked the number of bullets she had she snapped it back into the gun and placed it at the hound.

?You should have ended my life.? She put it bluntly as she looked down at him, ?You had so many opportunities, but you didn?t. It?s your fault that this happened.?

?When are you going to get it through your head, that there is nothing for us, not a single damn thing?? ​
Zenas looked at him, and for a minute there was nothing she wanted to do more then pull the trigger. She could end this, she could end their suffering right here and now, and the world would still move. Just like Spoon Island, the world didn?t cease to exist when it was destroyed, it didn?t even get an article in the newspaper. So because of that, there was nothing that could be better for them, to end this suffering they put each other through.  

She held the gun tightly in her hand before flipping it around so the handle could face him, and with a good swing she clocked him right in the skull. 

_??..?_ She didn?t say anything but she quickly turned on her heels, the pain in her side from where he punched stung and tore at her, but it wasn?t going to kill her anytime soon. 

Zenas took a deep breath before rushing through the pain, and focusing on the mission?.

She needed to end this, or else?..
_He might actually get to her?._​
When did she erase her emotions? Zenas snickered to herself, she never truthfully had any, and the closest thing she had to it was when she was playing house. And event that became a big mistake on her part. This whole night had become a huge mistake, like the 2 years of her life.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 22, 2015)

_Ren Houki | Family Trials
There's so many things that life is, and no matter how many breakthroughs, trials will exist and we're going to get through it. Just be strong.​_And there he was, in a wide open field of grass. Wind in his hair and the indistinct, pungent scent of death crawling up his nostrils. Another Houki immediately to his right, bloodied kunai in hand, ready to impale his throat. More than skill or reaction speed, Ren was saved by sheer instinct and sense; the foreboding feeling of death that gripped at him the instant he felt his feet connect with soft mud.

He swerved to the side, watching anxiously as the kunai whispered above his face and cut a single strand of hair. His attacker was much the same as he was; a boy with light blue hair, cobalt eyes and a smug smirk that said '_you're just the first of many I'm going to kill_'. Ren swung Hitoku, with all his might, into his nameless opponent's gut and watched as his smirk faded and his body reel backwards in pain. 

"... hah," he breathed, dusting off his shoulders. "That was close."

"Bastard," his would-be killer wheezed. He fell back, propelling himself a few metres away with a small shunshin. "Quick on your feet, huh." 

Ren frowned, looking up from his shoulder. His tone was nonchalant. "No, I'm just better than you," he said, sliding a dagger out from the compartment of one of his briefcases, before raising both. And just as he said this, his opponent jumped up, launching ineffectual kunai which bounced off the enhanced surface of Hitoku. Then, the low rumble of thunder followed by a familiarly high-pitched screech. Ren lowered his shield and grimaced as he saw the string of lightning pearls lined up along the sky. 

"We'll see about that, you rookie," the other Houki said smugly, with just the hint of irritation biting into his voice. He hung in the air, suspended in the sky on the surface of a levitating Houki clan shield identical to his own. The thunder shrieked. 

*Cry of Piercing Thunder!*​"Cry of Piercing Thunder? Flashy idiot, I'm trying to stay quiet here," Ren muttered to himself, then jumped backwards as the lace of lightning came for his head, the beam cutting a thin trench into the earth in his place. He then side-stepped again, feeling the kick that came for his temple, moved back and blocked another lunge with his briefcase. Calmly, he raised an eyebrow, as his opponent persisted in his offensive. "Are you always this much of an idiot in your fights?" he asked, his eyes falling to the ground for a brief moment, before tracing back to his opponent. He took another, wider, step backward.

"Are you always this much of a prance in _yours_?" the other Houki shot back, continuing to slowly push Ren back with a rapid sequence of taijutsu. "You've done all that training with one of the strongest taijutsu users in the world and you still suck this much? Step _up_." He scowled, as his kunai finally shattered against the surface of Ren's shield, ducked and moved to his side...

*Thunder Break!*​Only to become enveloped by a pillar of lightning which burst forth from the earth, lighting up the area and dyeing it in bright white as it shocked the Houki. He gave a roar of pain; one that permeated the sky and even the sound of the cackling electricity that wrapped around him like a coat. And then it all fell silent again, as both the jutsu dispersed itself and the roar died away. The long haired Houki emerged from the light; sizzling and with the sleeve and collar of his shirt singed ever so slightly, but none the worse for wear apart from his newly acquired paralysis. 

"Try and pay more attention to your surroundings the next time you shit talk," Ren said, lowered Hitoku and then planted his dagger straight into his gut. There was a soft squelching sound, as cold metal penetrated soft flesh, and then a thud, as impaled Houki fell to the floor. "Nameless scrub. I hardly knew ye." He extracted his dagger, wiped the blood on the patch of shirt that wasn't stained with blood, then looked deeper into the forest to his right.

One down. Many more to go.


----------



## Kei (Feb 22, 2015)

_A Woman's Duty 
Kei and Zenas 
Liquid Time_​
A bright day with no clouds in the sky, the weather was perfect, it wasn?t hot nor was it too cold. It was just right for anyone, the perfect mid ground weather, which only people in Konaha was truthfully bless with. The city was bustling and rustling trying to get to one place or another, the bright day, the perfect weather, and people out and about, could make any heart contempt. Although there was a heart in which was pitch black and cruel, and seeing the people in Konaha happy while she was upset only tainted her heart.

?Why do people in Konaha have to always have a sliver spoon up their asses?? A woman asked as she cracked a lollipop with her teeth, ?Come on, you are a fucking drug dealer, not a god damn priest.?

?Mistress you shouldn?t do that, it is bad for your teeth.? A woman came up behind her before taking out another lollipop and passing it over to the other woman, ?And plus I told you to treat him with respect, the older the client the bigger the spoon.?

The white haired woman chuckled as she turned to the woman with the short white hair and dark skin. 

?I knew you would understand, you always understood me, Zenas!? The woman with white hair groaned as she threw herself into Zenas arms. She nuzzled deeply into Zenas shoulder before gripping the other woman tightly, ?Such disrespect, he should pay shouldn?t he??

Zenas looked down as she wrapped her arms around the woman with white hair and began to pat her, head. Konaha was the worse place for her mistress, because of the bad blood between her and the people. Even when she tried to be kind, Konaha people didn?t really like giving handouts especially when it concerned Fuzengakure citizens. Even in business there was no different, so when her mistress was trying to reach out her threads to Konaha, one after the other it proved harder than what she expected. 

?And what would you do, burn down his house?? A voice asked out of nowhere before taking form into a tanned skin man with a suit, his black hair and blue eyes shone at the girl with the white hair. ?Have I taught you nothing milady Kei, you win flies over with honey not vinegar.?

?Fruit flies love apple cider vinegar Lucius!? Kei countered quickly pushing herself away from Lucius

?It?s still a form of sweet vinegar my stupid master!? Lucius grabbed her cheeks and began pulling them roughly. 

Zenas sighed a bit as she looked at her employer fighting with her own summoning. If anyone else would walk in on the scene, it would be childish and a bit funny. Though she wasn?t here to pass time as a friend, Zenas was on the clock, because the woman wasn?t just any other woman that put her hand in business. She was a member of Eden, an ever growing mafia in Fuzengakure, and one that shouldn?t be toyed with lightly despite her mistress?s attitude. 

Kei looked over to Zenas, ?It still seems we have time to spare, we should grab something to eat, and do you want anything??

Zenas thought for a moment

?Coffee would be nice mistress.?​
Kei beamed before shaking her head, 

?It?s Kei, call me Kei! You keep making that mistake, we known each other long enough, so please call me by my name.? She clapped her hands together, ?Please Zenas~?

?Then coffee would be nice Kei.? Zenas corrected herself, Kei was always on her about the name thing, but Zenas didn?t truthfully feel that close.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 22, 2015)

Yuuko  Shinohara
*Visiting Hours*

_A Borrowed Uncle III_

Silence reigned in the mixed family's little kitchen, a mish-mash of the weirdness that undoubtedly came from three incredibly different people living together. One could look at the building and its interior and compare it to a quilt created by all of them stitching a little bit of themselves into it though not in clean lines or shapes. An explosion of who they were and what they had gone through, all mixed together in such a complex puzzle only they could understand and solve. In a messed up world like theirs, this house was a safe haven where nothing could ever harm them as all three shinobi stood in a perfect circle with their backs to one another. They fought to the point where carpets and curtains had to be bought to cover blood stains and walls had to be rebuilt from scratch. All of them had terrible faults and weaknesses but all of them had their own special strengths.

_You do your thing. I'll do my thing. And, together, we'll make it somehow._

So when she looked up to see Jericho's face she smiled. A second or two and he'd call her a coward, entice her to do what her fingers were itching for. Tora would too, later. For all the apparent hate the woman held towards the man, they were much more alike than what she could ever care to admit. But both of them were wrong (though correct at the same time). 

It wasn't that she didn't want revenge or was afraid to go face her worst enemy. Sometimes she would wake up crying and weeping after a particularly bad nightmare and feel so...pathetic that nothing could ease her other than picking up that forsaken blade and clumsily wasting its blade against a tree or whatever was unlucky enough to become her target, thinking of the day she'd be able to shove it down her enemy's throat and be done with it like the chapter of a book. But when her anger went away and her eyes were no longer blind to anything else, the girl would think about everyone she'd met and made friends or enemies out of. A small number while she was still this young but enough for her to realize how insignificant and weak she was. If Yuuko  went after her enemy, she would lose. What would happen then? Would she live again? Would her enemy come back for seconds and do to her home what it had done to her mama?

No.

For Yuuko, not getting revenge for her mama's horrible death and violated body was a small price to pay for the belief that her home was safe. If someone else killed her enemy and took Yuuko  place in her own story, it didn't matter. If the nightmares continued forever, if they simply got worse, it didn't matter. If she was called a coward, it didn't matter. If her mama up in heaven or down in hell hated her for it, it didn't matter.

She would pay the price. 

"Jeez...you look like you're taking the hardest, driest, most acid shit in the world Yuuko." 

Yuuko looked up with wide eyes and a somewhat annoyed expression. "Thought you weren't coming out of your room until I gave you a Wandy's burger, Tora," she commented looking at her pretty but practical nails. 

The woman sniffed at her and headed to get a cup of coffee and a croissant for herself. "I took the liberty if ordering for you," Tora answered, sitting down with her legs wide open and throwing angry little glances at Jericho. She looked like an angry animal trying to establish and maintain dominance. The chuunin shook her head and sighed but Kumogakure's tiger wasn't done yet. "I also took the liberty to have your katana sharpened. You should take better care of it. You can't get such a fine blade like this everywhere these days..." 

Seemingly out of sheer air, the brunette pulled the object and threw it at the table right in front of Yuuko, who reached for it and unsheathed the shining and yet dark blade. Sharpened and polished, it looked even more lethal than it usually did. "You keep trying to get me to use it... I have no interest in kenjutsu." 

Tora punched her off her chair. Hard. "Oi!" Jericho who had been seeing the whole scene in silence shouted out at Tora, getting up to go help Yuuko  back to her feet. He would have if the jounin hadn't stopped him with a hand and an angry glare. 

"Go play with someone else's pup and leave mine alone." Getting up, Tora took her sweet time to walk around the table and look down at Yuuko  who stared back at her with confused eyes. "Choosing one area to focus on isn't bad but if you get the opportunity you should always aim to learn more. This was the one thing I was sure I would never have to tell you." Looking down at her with condescending eyes, she continued without paying mind to Yuuko's glistening stare. "Don't tell me you're mellowing down into a fucking dumb housewife who goes out on shitty little adventures every now and then! You have this constant look of submission in your baby soft face and it's obviously annoying how you're always bitching to yourself about how weak you are. And you know what's fucking worse, Shinohara? You are."

Without giving the chuunin a break, the mentor's mouth kept moving to form the harshest words Yuuko had ever heard from her. And that was saying a lot. "I am speaking with the Raikage-sama tomorrow. Your mission schedule will be doubled, tripled if I can make it so. You'll get so much blood in your hands maybe you'll finally stop complaining about it getting under your nails."

Jericho was about to intervene for real. This was too much. The girl was just a...girl. but he was stopped in his tracks again when the girl in question got herself up and bowed her head deep in apology. "I'm sorry. I failed you." She said clear and strong. "Please teach me the art of kenjutsu."

Her expression changing to a careless aloof, Tora stuck her pinky finger in her ear and twirled it around. "Oh I don't use long blades, you're better off asking Haru if he's got a friend that can teach you or something."

Silent as a mouse, Yuuko rose her head with an odd poker face, set the blade on the table, performed a quick bow for Jericho and left the room. Not a minuted later what suspiciously sounded like _that hypocritical bitch_ sounded through the walls. The man wasn't really sure what to do facing the current situation but he really wasn't looking forward to staying in the same room as the girl's devious mentor so he grabbed the diary and turned, ready to leave. 

"Detective," the title was an insult coming from her but Jericho still turned. Curious if nothing else. "I meant it, lay off my pupil," the brunette warned with a serious face that betrayed her previous conversation with the chuunin. "I wasn't looking at Yuuko's face, I just had a wild guess at what she was thinking. I was actually looking at yours. _You_," she picked the blade and pointed it at him. "Were going to tell her it's okay, that she can let go. You were going to mess up all the hard work I've accomplished with her these past years. I've been amusing these little visits since she doesn't have that many friends visiting her from so far."

"Funny words for someone who just banged the door on my face not so long ago," the Konoha detective jabbed, interrupting her but she showed no reaction and merely placed the katana inside its sheathe once again. 

"But next time you even imply that my carefully chosen pupil is weak I will slice you into tiny little parts and send them to your Hokage with a small thank you but no thank you note. That girl isn't weak," she continued looking up at the roof, in the direction of what was probably her room. "I'm just trying to find the keys to let the beast out." 

The woman's fierce grin coupled with her words burned into Jericho's mind and, for a moment, he wondered if maybe he shouldn't really call the social services on her. Grabbing his pack, he took out a cigarette and held it in his lips before lighting and inhaling the powerful scent. "You should be more careful with your words Arashi-san. Little girls should be nice and play with their dolls, after all, not picking bigger fights than what they can handle."

That said the detective left for the day, without another word. Tora had half a mind to tell him to go fuck himself but she was already getting bored so she just sat back down and stared at the blade with half closed eyes. "What a pain...how long are they taking with those burgers anyway?"​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 22, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*A-Rank: The Falls Have Eyes*

_Still Waters Run Deep IV_

Silence is golden, they say. However, Yuuko found that when you've been a shinobi long enough, with the honed senses of one, you learn to dread true silence. When the world is truly quiet then something bad is prone to happen, that's the conclusion she had drawn quite some time ago. Because, normally, there's always this one bird singing, or that one bug walking through leaves. And when even these careless little creatures were quiet, when even the wind had run away to blow somewhere else, it didn't mean that they were truly alone. It meant that something was prowling the abandoned village, something so dangerous that even the most carefree little beings felt the need to run. It was proof of human stupidity how they went in head strong when nature screamed at them to leave it be. They had a mission after all, and they weren't about to give up on it.

Of course, she wasn't talking about the little spider threads that practically infested the entire village. They were large but not so large that there was any need for worry. Whatever spider had left them wasn't anything the group couldn't deal with. They, however proved to be incredibly annoying for, as invisible as they were, Yuuko found herself constantly heading into one and getting it stuck to her face, hair, clothes or boots. Depending on what height it was. She even took to walking behind Takashi, who and thrown her a dirty look for it, so that he was left to worry about them and she could just follow through the openings he created. Strong as ever, Asami didn't look like she could care less, just batting the things away whenever they got in her way. 

The answer to their little web problem was soon revealed when they walked enough to find a boy, hidden in the shadows. Messy black hair and eyes of different colors. Quite a sight actually, with dropped shoulders and eye bags that put the ones she got whenever the nightmares got too real to shame. A huge, hairy, ugly spider with him. His familiar? Summon perhaps? Yuuko didn't know but she took out a kunai and got ready just in case. 

"Hold it," Asami said, furrowing her eyebrows and getting a piece of paper from her pouch. A list perhaps. "I think he's our missing member. Kisei, was it?"

The girl frowned and exchanged a curious look with Takashi. The guy looked like the biggest creep she had ever seen but still nothing like a shinobi. What kind of shinobi stands with a slouched back and dead fish eyes? "Yuuko," she introduced herself. A team mate was a team mate after all so she smiled brightly and waved at him. "Those webs weren't a very nice gift to leave behind. I can still feel some latched onto my skin..." 

"We were expecting you back at the inn," Asami explained with a nod. "I don't know how long you've been waiting here but we shouldn't dwell. We can walk while we speak."​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 22, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*Game, Set, Go!*

_Rosuto-san, That Was Totally Unfair! I_

"No way..." Yuuko repeated for the tenth time or so, an incredulous look on her face as she stared into Ao-chan's face. Fully expecting to see some kind of clue that the little blue sprite was just lying to please her.

"Yes way, ne-san! Ao-chan heard it with her own ears!" Aoi argued back, waving her little arms around excitedly. It had been a job Yuuko had assigned her quite some time ago and the sprite had been working on it a little bit at the time. But no results had ever been found. At least until now. The chuunin with black hair swallowed hard and tickled her little sister with one finger as she pondered on what to do with the information. The sooner the better right? She didn't want anybody else to find out about it after all.

"Okay," she nodded, getting off her desk to head to her closet and pick out her mission attire. "Tell me the location again please. I'll have you come with me but it's always nice to think of it ahead of time."

Comfortably sitting in a little doll couch that Yuuko had bought especially for her little sisters, Ao-chan cleared her throat and got to the point. "After snooping around in an old, private library owned by a civilian clan up north of Lightning, Ao-chan found a very dusty old book that spoke of old techniques. There Ao-chan found an old note with directions that lead to a very special scroll that should have a very special, rare and extremely hard technique. Ao-chan believes it to be the one ne-san has been searching for!" She shouted, hopping with the excitement of having accomplished such a very hard task for her wonderful ne-san. "If ne-san walks north from the port that takes ne-san to Turtle Island and pays attention, ne-san will find, deep below the cliff, two rock pillars that are twins of one another in every way. There ne-san needs to dive and find the entrance to an old cave that's deep underwater. Ao-chan doesn't know very well what's inside the cave, how large it is or if the scroll is okay though...Ao-chan is worried the cave might be completely submerged inside as well and ne-san will drown..."

Adjusting her swimsuit into a comfortable way, a choice she had wisely made given this particular personal mission involved diving, Yuuko looked at Aoi with a sympathetic smile as she finished dressing and tying her boots tight. "Don't worry, I'm a suiton user after all. I'm sure I can deal with a little bit of water! Besides, I think I know which rock pillars you were talking about." The girl sought to calm her worried little companion, even throwing her a little candy cane. Picking up the sprite and placing her on her shoulder, near her hair so she could hide if people were around, Yuuko grabbed her pouches and a simple duffel bag before heading outside. She wouldn't be gone for long so she didn't need anything too heavy. 

"Hey, hey, hey," Tora called after Yuuko, poking her head up from the couch to raise an eyebrow at her. "Where the hell are you going? You have the day off and you promised me stew for dinner!"

"I'm going on a great adventure to find a hidden treasure!"

Laughing in a carefree manner, the girl headed outside and grabbed her bike to unlock the chain. Tora followed in her glorious panties and flip flops, scratching her head and yawning as if it wasn't ten in the morning already. "Don't forget to drop by the kage tower to inform the Raikage-sama before you leave. Do you even have your weapons with you?"

Throwing her leg over the bicycle, Yuuko looked at her mentor with a funny face, still laughing cheerfully. "I'm not going far. It's inside Lightning so it's not as if some world renown criminal is going to show up! There are leftovers in the fridge, don't let them rot! See you in a couple of days!" 

Tora yawned again and went back inside to go back to snoozing on the couch. That girl had too much energy sometimes. 
  __
(?Δ?)
()   ()
  /|\

Yuuko was moving as fast as she could but the wind was against her today. A storm roared up above and, in her current situation, she truly believed this was the day the girl would fly. She wouldn't be surprised if a cyclone was currently braving the brave seas nearby. They got a couple of those every year. She just hoped the water wasn't too bad to dive into. Yuuko had braved a water twirl once and to this day she still wasn't sure exactly why she had thought it would be a good idea. It was fun. Tora herself had laughed like a mad woman as she saw her student screaming and swimming for her life. But that was one of the rare days Yuuko truly felt she had lived through just by sheer luck.

"Ne-san! I can see the cliff!" Aoi shouted into her ear, holding on to the girl's hair as strongly as she could. "Someone's standing there!" 

"What?" The girl shouted back, trying to see past the heavy rain, thinking it wouldn't be a bad idea to invest in a pair of goggles one day. "Oh no, you won't! That scroll is mine!" Moving her legs impossibly faster, she took a quick turn to catch a small hill going up, letting herself, her bicycle and Ao-chan jump off, screaming at the top of her lungs as adrenaline rushed inside her veins. 

They crashed a few feet behind the figure with very familiar fluffy hair, Yuuko  bicycle unfortunately giving in to the force and destroying itself. Both wheels flying off somewhere as the chuunin was left holding onto what bits were still intact. Her body was sore and her hair an absolute mess but she still grinned somewhat crazily when she took a good look and recognized who was standing there. 

"Rosuto-san!" She called, pleasantly surprised, rising from the leftover seat as if nothing had happened. "You should have written, if I knew you were visiting my home I'd have offered to show you around the place!"​


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kyo and Kei
Interaction Event _​
Night had fallen on Fuzenkagure, everyone and their mother, father, sibling, or anything else in between was sleeping. The time of night where only the night owls were awake, the pencil pushers that had the horrid hours, or the people that couldn?t do what they want until everyone was asleep. The only thing that was around was the sound of the crickets and other nightly creatures. Though what was loud in his ear at the current point wasn?t the sound of the night life or the sound of nearly empty streets. It was the sound of the coffee maker, loud and old, screaming almost like it wanted to be put out of its misery.

?I?m getting you a new coffee maker.? A woman smiled to herself her brow furrowed with the screaming sound of the dying machine. Her almost flawless porcelain skin, and ruby eyes, showed signs of fatigue. However, she found the energy to get up from her seat and pour them up some coffee, ?Think of it as an early birthday gift.?

Kyo chuckled to himself as he didn?t tear his eyes from the papers that lined his desk.

?My birthday is nearly 10 months away.?​
??.Happy five seconds of breathing then.? The woman countered as she poured some creamer and dropped a few cubes of sugar before passing a cup to him and sitting back down in her seat. She took only a sip, but she smiled and relaxed. Kyo watched the woman hold the cup tightly as she leaned back into the chair.

?That one of the reasons I haven?t replaced it yet.? He smiled as he took his cup and sipped it, the bitterness was welcoming and jolting all at the same time, ?You should go home Kei, I?ll have my men escort you back to your place.?

Kei shook her head as she leaned forward, ?We are going home together?.?

She then leaned back, ?I mean, you can at least give me that. We didn?t even get to go out today like you promised.?

She was playful with it, with her small pout and her rolling eyes, but he knew that she was looking forward to going out today with him. Though he had responsibilities, and sometimes it conflicted with his desires of spending time with her. Just trying to get their schedules to line up was a horrible act of god. Although they both knew that was what it meant to become an adult. 

As time passed, the more responsibility they both carried?.

Some more than others, but it was enough to conflict with regular life.​
?Sorry?.? Kyo could only say as he flipped through another stack of papers, ?The church is asking for an expansion, and I have another group protesting against that expansion. Not only that----?

Kei shook her head, ?That?s enough, I understand, I don?t mind waiting around.?

Kyo smiled weakly as he focused back on his work, ?Thanks?.?

_?No problem??_​
The lifeless night wasn?t so lifeless. The pencil pushers, the partiers, and everyone in between was out. Kei sat across from his desk sipping some coffee, and Kyo focused on his work as a political figure. The world threw some interesting curve balls at them, but for some reason it warmed Kyo?s heart knowing that he can spend his time with someone that understood him or at least tried to understand him. The main office in Fuzenkagure, wasn?t so empty and lifeless as the two enjoyed the company of each other and some coffee.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*S*

_Monsters Of A Different Color I_

Tora had told her she should be expecting it soon but Yuuko didn't realize it would be this soon. Infiltration, spying, information gathering...these were the kind of missions that should only be handled by high quality shinobi in her humble opinion. Not a chuunin. She wasn't sure that her being assigned was proof of how thin Kumogakure's forces were or of how her name was beginning to make itself known, and she didn't know which option she preferred. Either way, she had been assigned and she couldn't very well just say no to the Raikage-sama so there she was, on her way to Fuzengakure.

The mission: infiltrate Fuzen and find a way inside the main building. There, search for a scroll. It should have no title and its insides should be completely written in a special code used only by Iwagakure. It apparently contained special information that Yuuko wasn't allowed to know about at her current rank. (If her rank wasn't enough to know what exactly what she was stealing back, it certainly shouldn't be enough to send her.) Fuzengakure had managed to steal it sometime ago and it was urgent to get it back before they cracked the code.

Honestly, Yuuko was scared.

Not because this was her first official S-rank and certainly not because she was being sent without a team to back her up. It frightened her because of its location. This was the village that probably held such a deep hatred for people like her, from White, that if the slightest suspicion of her origins was born in someone's mind she'd probably be killed on spot. Maybe that was why she had been the one sent, because she was good enough to maybe be able to survive and accomplish this but at the same time completely disposable for her village.

Her heart beat uncontrollably and if there was something inside her stomach it would probably be coming right back up. Last time she had been in Fuzen, with Zell and Hisashi, it was right after the invasion. When the situation was too hectic for anyone to notice a bunch of kids in a stupid little mission. Last time she had been in Black, was to help that little oasis town in Suna to get rid of that gassy criminal. This time she was actually moving to harm the village. Yuuko wasn't even sure how she would be getting in, could she just walk past the gates and pretend to be a civilian like she had planned? Her appearance was characteristic from Water after all, but would they find out? 

Stopping not very far from the borders, still inside Fire's territory, the girl took off her backpack and began to undress. She had gotten a simple kimono from a second hand shop, old and worn down, it's blue patterns already faded. With a bit of help from her mentor, Yuuko had even managed to poke a few natural looking holes in it. Untying the thread that kept her hair together at the end, she shook her head a bit to make the black strands even messier and then created a quick long, black braid she threw over her shoulder. A pair of old shoes that were roughly a size smaller than what the girl was comfortable with, since it would maybe help her feet look swollen and bruised. Finally, she grabbed a small basket and placed a few random items she had previously selected inside. A book, some jars with jam, a bento box and a few ryo in a ratted purse.

Her actual backpack was left hidden in the bushes, all her weapons with it. From this point forward she was to do exactly as she practiced with Tora. The girl was no longer Yuuko Shinohara. Her name was Momoko Tachibana and she was a young farm girl visiting her sister who had married a merchant from Fuzen. She was painfully shy, spoke in such a soft voice it became annoying to try to listen to her and kept her head low at all times, her eyes, hidden behind her uncut bangs, on her poor pained feet which caused her to slightly wince with each step because she didn't have the money to buy a new pair.

Travelling at the pace of a civilian in those god forsaken shoes, Momoko took all morning and part afternoon to actually make it anywhere close the village gates. Her disguise worked though, whoever was at the gates had asked and then let her go without a second glance. With a small sigh, the girl continued moving at a turtle speed. She would walk this way until she got close enough to infiltrate the building through shadows.
  __
(?Δ?)
()   ()
  /|\

"Quiet night," Momoko muttered to herself, finishing off her dinner in the form of an apple. Her horrible shoes lay next to her, discarded as soon as she had found a hidden alley to sit and wait for the sun to set. It would soon be time to act out her plan. 

She had no idea where she would find the scroll so she would have to be resilient and search every beck and corner for it. Hopefully, this could be accomplished without alerting whoever remained inside at such late hours. There was the option of sending Ao-chan for her. No one would know and this is the kind of thing the sprite is best at but the girl didn't want to send one of her precious little sisters into such a hell hole. She would have to do everything the old way.

Using the shadows to her advantage, Momoko crossed the street and made her way around the building that appeared to be her target while nobody was around. Careful not to let herself be seen from any windows above. Wasn't easy to find a way inside, no easily reached ventilation system for her to sneak inside this time. There was, however, a seemingly open window on the second floor.

As quickly and quietly as she could, Momoko walked up the wall with the help of chakra and sneaked inside, hoping no one had spotted her. With a soft sigh of relief, she passed her shoes to the other hand and began her search in that same room.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2015)

*Atlantic Storm and Kei presents:*

A Woman's Duty?
_The story of two maidens, a summon,
And an asshole._​
It had become something of a tradition for Ren to stop at a nearby cafe after the end of a mission. It hadn't been a particularly hard one; just a simple data collection point in Kusagakure, but it still felt good to rest the bones and invigorate after a long drive across rocky roads. And luckily, the day seemed unusually good, to boot. Fancy that.

The bells to the cafe entrance chimed softly as Ren opened up the door and walked in, hit by a refreshing gust of air conditioning along the way. He smiled. _Damn_ that felt good. He continued inwards, until he was right next to the till, and then his smile faded somewhat, replaced instead with an apprehensive frown.

_What's that chakra signature? Wait, three of them._​
He turned his head, towards the source of the chakra, and then realisation eased into his features as he was faced with one familiar face, one somewhat familiar face and another face whom he didn't recognise at all. One was Zyana; he'd seen footage of her involvement in the Chūnin Exams, but knew little of her beyond that. The other was Kei Sili, a kunoichi from Fuzengakure he'd also seen in the exams, but first met in a Gūwa Town. Ren hadn't been able to form a solid opinion of her during or after the mission, but in the wake of the events that occurred over the past few years...

Ren had a slightly more concrete view of her now. Where he'd once chalked her up to be something of a dissembler who obfuscated innocence, he now _knew_ that she was a dissembler who obfuscated innocence. From what he knew based on the database in the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department, Kei had hung up her kunoichi mantle a while ago, and had since become the boss of a rising mafia gang in Fuzen who called themselves 'Eden'.

The Houki waved, when the two made eye contact with each other, and gave a polite smile. "Long time no see, Kei-san," he said amicably.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2015)

_Ren Houki | Family Trials
There's so many things that life is, and no matter how many breakthroughs, trials will exist and we're going to get through it. Just be strong.​_A number of black points moving against a bright sky streaked with purple drew the chūnin's attention. Birds. They wheeled in slow, peaceful circles, then suddenly swooped and soared up again, flapping their wings. The chūnin observed the birds for a long time then - bearing in mind the shape of the land and density of the wood - calculated the distance from where the birds had first flown from. Finally, he tapped in a few more numbers into the one remaining lantern by his side, and continued walking through the forest, taking a quick turn to the left. 

Ren had set to work almost immediately upon finishing his skirmish. A perimeter of Yukino's lanterns scattered around him as sensor jammers, and three of his own scattered through various swathes of the forest to compensate for the fact his chakra sensing was now unusable. The footage he received was shaky, however; messy at best and incoherent at worst. It had been unexpectedly hard to manipulate so many lanterns at once. Four was an easy task now, but eight was a whole new game that required a level of sophistication that Ren didn't quite have yet. 

His mental map of the environment was far from ideal, based on a combination of tremulous scans on his lighthouse, his own understanding of the geography and small things. The texture of the soil he stepped on, the direction the birds were flying in; the footprints of the branches on trees from where somebody had stepped too hard. Not excellent. 

Still, it'd do. 

There was a ravine, as he had suspected; the Houki scanned the crowns of the trees tightly filling the rift in the earth. But the sides of the gully were gentle, the riverbed below dry and clear of signs of conflict. With a body flicker, he easily crossed it. On the other side, was a copse of birches, and behind it a large glade of abnormally large trees, heath and undergrowth. The birds soared higher, croaking sharply in their hoarse voices and Ren continued, unperturbed. 

His eyes skirted to the nearby trees, sifting and scanning through them like files on a desk, and he gave a small smile. The Houki stopped, right in front of a gargantuan tower of a tree - three metres in width and twenty metres in height - and wrapped his knuckles to the bark. Once, twice, thrice. He determined it was hollow, then reached into the pockets of Hitoku and produced his dagger again, charging it with lightning to the tip. Placing one hand to the tree, he then dug the kunai into it, carving a small entrance at the trunk. Ren took a look inside.

Clean, with arable soil underneath and plenty of room to move. Perfect. Taking a reel of ninja wire out from his briefcase, he took another good scan of his immediate surroundings again, determining the best places to hide traps, and begun to set to work. Not enough that it would be a waste of resources, should he ever need to escape, but enough that the location would be relatively safe and - in the event of his lantern not catching intruders - definitely alert him in case something happened. Log traps, improvised landmines and the like.

Blueberry was positioned in the undergrowth, spreading mist around the area to lower visibility, with the vapour kept at quite a watery level first to wet the mud. When he was sure that everything was done, Ren took another look at the sky, now a darkened purple the colour of an aged bruise. He turned back to the tree, crawled inside and set a single one of Yukino's lanterns above him to keep the jamming active on him. The other three were dispersed outwards, to be kept at stationary positions outside the mist and around the ravine to keep track of entry.

The chūnin leaned back and allowed himself to relax. He was ready for the night now.


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kyo and Kei
Interaction Event _​

Kyo finally tore his eyes up from the papers to see Kei sleeping frame. He had finally finished up the last of the documents that needed to be complete, but there was almost no more time for night. A couple more hours and then the sun would rise. Every day was like this, and every day after this was going to be like this. He had to work, to become a successful leader, a person that the people could rely on, and so on and so forth. Kyo got up from his seat, and went over to her, how many years has it been since she stopped leaving his side. No, that wasn?t right way to say it. 

He didn?t want her to leave his side?.

Kyo stroked her face with the back of his hand, letting his fingers get twirled up in her snow white hair, and falling to her skin. He gritted his teeth, this wasn?t some dye job, and this wasn?t some change that happened over night. It was because of his own weakness that she was like this, and the snow white hair that fallen over her shoulders. Those ruby eyes that looked at him with excitement whenever he was around, was something that clearly reminded him of his own weakness two years ago.

And a reminder that he had to?.

There enemies were growing stronger every day, and Fuzenkagure spilt mindset was not helping him in his goals. They were considered one village, but the separation of feelings made it a huge conflict. If it wasn?t for the simple fact that they had just rebuilt, Kyo wouldn?t doubt a civil war has ever crossed the people mind. 

A bright gold flew into the room, and finally Kei eyes snapped open. She looked shocked for a second before her eyes narrowed and the golden sand finally took form.  Kyo looked at the form that looked back down at him, his face was cold and was stern as he ushered over the next words.

?You should really invest in pest control?.? Lucius stated, ?Rats?..Are horrible for a growing place like this.?

Kyo eyes at first widen, but then it narrowed into a stern one. A cold one devoid of feeling and he separated himself from Kei as soon as she got up.

?I shall attend to this matter directly...? Kyo said as he got his jacket and put it on, his red curls flickered over his face as he looked at the door. Kei could feel the radiating aura, the killing intent that began to flicker through his body as he ushered his next words. No, it wasn?t words, it was a command. She wasn?t Kei anymore, she was his assistant, and as his assistant it was her duty to make things happen. 

?Make sure everyone clears out, don?t pull the alarm, and summon the men.? He ushered his commands out, "We don't know how strong this person is, nor what they are capable of, and its best to be prepared."

Kei nodded, ?Yes?.Anything else??

?We can?t tell the public about this, so make sure that you don?t cause a scene.?​
Kei nodded, ?I shall accompany you soon. Lucius?.?

Kei looked up at her summoning, who looked back down at her, and she only nodded at him before he turned to Kyo.

?I shall provide support for the mean time.? Lucius bowed slowly before following Kyo out the door

Kyo wore his dress suit, his hair curly and unruly, but his eyes were set on the goal of squashing something that needed to be taken care of. His suit fit him well, from his shoes, to his jacket, everything about Kyo had the air of maturity, but between him and Lucius, the one that radiated a killer intent that sparked like lighting was all Kyo.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 23, 2015)

*The Falls Have Eyes
Part IV*​
Kisei​
_I turn my head ever-so-slightly as the aforementioned group of three quickly approach me. Well, it took them roughly five minutes from when I was informed of their impending arrival, to the arrival itself. 

Not that it really mattered - I had been waiting near-motionlessly in this isolated spot since four this morning. A successful predator goes to where its catch is bound to show up...

...Before it shows up.

Looking the squad over, I notice the younger lady in the back of the group eye me, then my summon, with a decidedly apprehensive look in her eyes before hastily pulling out a kunai. 
_


> "Hold it," Asami said, furrowing her eyebrows and getting a piece of paper from her pouch. A list perhaps. "I think he's our missing member. Kisei, was it?"​



"Yes, that would be I." _I respond, standing up at my full height as I straighten out my posture._ "'Missing', however, is subjective. But I digress - We are not here to deliberate semantics." _I continue, pausing when the younger woman finally decides to speak up._



> "Yuuko," she introduced herself. A team mate was a team mate after all so she smiled brightly and waved at him. "Those webs weren't a very nice gift to leave behind. I can still feel some latched onto my skin..."​



"Well, Yuuko, spiders communicate through either a series of pedipalp movements, or by sending vibrations through the various threads. I cannot understand either, so Mogumo..." _I pause again to motion down at the large silver-gray spider, who "waves" one of its pedipalps once or twice in an attempted form of greeting, or simply mimicking Yuuko's movement._ "...'translates' these for me." _I pause once again with a quiet sigh._ "...Simply put, I have known of your impending arrival for the past several minutes."

"*... ... ...*" 

"...Hm. Apparently Mogumo thinks you look delici-" _I cut myself off and stare down at the giant wolf spider, who shifts its body upward slightly, as if to return the gaze._ "I am certain we just went over this." _I say to it, as if chastising it. Obviously disappointed - or embarrassed - the arachnid immediately crawls out from our shared hiding spot, a few feet past the group and stares off into the distance, its pedipalps occasionally flicking or "punching" the air._



> "We were expecting you back at the inn," Asami explained with a nod. "I don't know how long you've been waiting here but we shouldn't dwell. We can walk while we speak."​



"Assuming that the 'release' is not instantaneous, I imagine that we have a few minutes to catch up with our quarry - Who have been successfully 'tagged', without their notice, it seems." _I stop speaking when a swarm of whispering specters pour in from the surrounding area - The dilapidated housings mostly, although some emerged from beneath a few of the large boulders strewn here and there, which was rather..._ "...Hm. Call it an intuition, but perhaps we *should* hasten our movements...Mogumo!" _The spider skitters around to face me, as if snapping to attention._ "..."

"Look alive. You may very well be getting a meal shortly."​


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2015)

_A Woman's Duty 
Kei and Zenas 
Liquid Time_​
Kei had grew up into a beautiful woman and she knew it, from the way she stepped and the way her hair bounced with every move she made. She had finally came into her own, and that was nothing wrong in taking notice of here and now. Though there was something that she grew into as well, and that was what she was. The person she became, and the person she knew she was. She accepted all her faults, down to the most disgusting forms of her personality, and in so she saw herself as a new woman. So there was a slight shock that came into her, when someone called out her name so easily. 

It took her a moment, from his hair to his eyes, it felt almost felt as though she was back in her academy days again. Where someone from the school would call out her name, and she would have to take a minute or two to understand who it was. Not because she didn?t deem them important, but the simple fact that they could call her out so easily. 

Even with her long white hair, and ruby eyes, did she still seem like she was the child she was when she was younger. 

?Mistress?? Zenas called to her from underneath her breath, Kei jumped a bit before clapping her hands together and smiling.

?It?s been over two years hasn?t it? Ren?? Kei asked, she was truthfully surprised that he remembered her, they only had one interaction and that was when she was way younger. It almost felt as though it wasn?t fear to him, nor her that he could remember her so easily despite the change. She bowed softly. ?I hope life has been kind to you.?

Zenas watched Kei, before looking over at the boy, she remembered him from the exams. One of the potential candidates that had taken the exam and believed to win. Other than that, he wasn?t a part of her life, and so it wasn?t as though she was like Kei. Lucius looked over the two before tugging Zenas shirt catching her attention.

?Is this?..thing important?? Lucius asked under his breath as Kei had pulled up a seat next across from him, ?My master hasn?t talked about him.?

Zenas shook her head, ?Not that I know of.? 

Lucius nodded before bowing slightly at his master, ?Shall I grab you something to drink??

Kei looked up and nodded her head, ?Please, something close to original I have at home, and if you don?t mind picking up something for Zenas as well.?

Kei looked over her shoulder, ?Please take a seat Zenas, and it?s been a very long time since we can have a run in like this.?

Zenas scoffed a bit before sitting down next to Kei, she didn?t say anything but nodded her head simply at the boy.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 23, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
A Mind Sharper Than A Wheatstone​
How much time had passed? The concept slipped entirely from his fingers since his previous assignment. An operation, an exchange and the replacement of his limb. Much had happened, and his mind wasn't nearly as updated as it should have. The mission he carried now was merely a retrieval. Another means of occupation, standing idly withing his quarters was drowning his thought. No fire kindled his spirit and his efforts began to wane. Soon he'd start thinking of the occurrence and he began to draw blanks. Eyes darting against the emptiness of that space of his room, looking for answers obviously written before his eyes, but denying their existence entirely. Today the whether depicted chaos. It rained with heavy winds and slippery footing. Upon a mission to retrieve a scroll of immense power, Rosuto Ivery had accepted merely as a gimmick to occupy his thoughts. Removing his cloak, his shirt he dived into the waters and began to force himself into the center. His agility stabilizing his fall he soon turned and entered the caverns entrance. From there, he paced towards the end of the tunnel, meeting what seems to be the commence of a labyrinth. 

He was at the dark, a scroll of apparent immense power resided upon the end. Something that could either be entirely beneficial for him, or entirely bad. His eye, although still adjusting to the light could clearly see that this wouldn't merely be a walk in the park. Around the time he suggested to himself to quit idling and proceed he began to hear a sound creep from the distance, something began to knock at his ear drums, which boarded around the sounds of desperation and hesitance, turning, he slid his feet towards the side, as wheel from a bike hurled at his direction, from which followed a large crash a tub and whimper. Rosuto eye turned and witnessed a familiar face. 

Her tone, her voice, her mien all the same. Yuuko had made an appearance before him, acting as if nothing had occurred just now. Bewildered, he stared silently, assuming the situation. At this current area, she happens to appear on a heavy storm? Seems to coincidental. 

"I don't even know where you live." 

He presented as a retort. Seemingly not worried about her health due to the brightness of her expression. Her completely ignoring the fact that she just collided with the earth with enough strength to break a common man, but then again, witnessing her prowess she wasn't necessarily common. The bitterness of their meeting began to dawn on him, he really didn't want to have more unexpected meetings with more acquaintances. Ironically, they've all been female with the exception of one, which just added to the result to this that things might not even go his way. 

Aiming his head towards the entrance he continued. 

"So, removing your wails and the crashing. You're here on a mission, aren't you?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2015)

*Atlantic Storm and Kei presents:*

A Woman's Duty?
_The story of two maidens, a summon,
And an asshole._​
When the coffee arrived, it was steaming hot. A bit warmer than Ren liked it, usually, so he let it cool on the plate as he walked over to where Kei and her company were sat. Now that he was closer, and had a proper opportunity to get a good look at the three of them, he could make out more details on them.

He had barely recognised Kei at first and quite possibly wouldn't have done if he didn't know her unique chakra signature. She looked completely different, now with ruby eyes and snow white hair and a paled complexion, but at the same time, exactly the same. If he peeled away at the hair dye, what he presumed were contact lenses and make up, she looked much the same as she did two years ago. The exact same skull and facial shape, with scarce a wrinkle on her skin and, coupled with her skin the girl from Fuzengakure now bore an eerie resemblance to a doll.

Zenas and Lucius - though he wasn't able to draw comparisons with what he knew of them before like he could with Kei - were no less curious to Ren as he ruminated at their chakra and analyzed them, inch by inch with each step he took towards them. The girl, at first glance, wasn't _particularly_ interesting, but there was something about the way the chakra flowed inside her body that piqued the Houki's curiosity. It circulated, just like everybody else, but it lacked the same vibrant pulse; the same ebb and flow that the chakra signature someone else had. The Houki couldn't quite explain it, but Zenas' chakra simply felt... stagnant. Dusty. 

With regards to the tall man standing in the corner, Ren could only assume that he was either a summon belonging to one of the two girls - likely Kei - or simply a very bad, stoic cosplayer. The Houki was willing to bet on the former, and with him too, there was some sort of indistinct quality in the chakra that ran through his body; something even more inexplicable than the dark skinned girl next to him. 

Team mates? Underlings? Ren wasn't sure.

He sat down, across Kei and set his coffee down, before peering up at the two of her companions, flashing an equally polite smile as he did her. "I'm Ren Houki. Nice to meet the two of you," he introduced himself. There was a curious glint in his cobalt blue eyes as he returned his attention to Kei. "Over two years, indeed. The days since then have been grueling, but hopefully rewarding in the end. So, what brings you back to Konoha, Kei-san? I thought you had retired from the kunoichi life," he asked, then finally sipped from his drink.

It was invigorating.


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2015)

_A Woman's Duty 
Kei and Zenas 
Liquid Time_​
Kei didn?t tear her eyes away from the young man. It was a part of her job, to be able to read people, to take in every little stimulus that he had. The open friendly aura he gave off, the way his eyes had glided down Lucius and Zenas body. The way he stared at her as if he was taking off bit by bit, and replacing items of her with others. She could see it all in his eyes, that her lips curled up almost like a cat, and she leaned over to his ear and whispered almost as if her smooth as velvet.

_?It?s very rude to stare.? _She purred in his ear before leaning back away and smiling as Lucius came back with two cups of coffee. One black with sugar, and one loaded down with so much cream and sugar, that it could be classified as warm milk. If one thing hasn?t change was Kei sweet tooth, it probably got stronger over the years. 

Lucius stood back and bowed simply, ?I shall take my leave for now, please enjoy your coffee madams.? 

Kei looked up at her summoning and smiled as he disappeared into golden sand and flew off into the wind. Lucius could do his own thing, and he usually did when he wasn?t needed. However, he tend to keep a close distant to his master. Though just because he wasn?t close, the shadows were always there, interested in the other chakra signature, it rose, one hand raising and waving like greeting unknowingly if it should have or not. Although it real intentions showed as it stuck further out on to the table looking for something.

?Sweets later darlings,? She chastised gently before looking back up and nodding, ?I have retired, though it?s very interesting how news fly around.?

Zenas sipped her coffee as she leaned back and watched Kei leaned into her own arm.

?It?s a shame that I don?t know what is happening in your life.? Kei sighed as she stirred the coffee, ?Though, life called for it you know, I never was a good ninja, but I found my calling somewhere else.?

?As I hoped you did as well?​
Zenas watched Kei from the corner of her eye, but she didn?t say anything for a second.

?Konaha, is the land of opportunity they say, and I?m a huge opportunist.? Kei leaned back, Zenas didn?t say anything, he probably already knew. If he knew that she was retired then he probably knew other information, her eyes crossed to his. Information was a deadly game, just because someone has it doesn?t mean it?s a good.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*S*

_Monsters Of A Different Color II_

Smiling fiercely, unlike her character at all, Momoko looked down at the confusing symbols inside the scroll she was holding. Bingo. It had taken quite some time but this precious had been hiding in a room not far from where she had broken inside. Biting her thumb, the girl hit her hand against the shelf and called forth Aoi. Without a word, she gave the sprite the summon and sent it back to its home, a simple but wise precaution, and then grabbed hold of a random different scroll. Not caring about whatever was inside.

Her mission accomplished, she turned, ready to jump off the nearest window and be gone. No major harm done. But as she did, the sight of a figure, dark against the faint light from the window stopped her. Shit. And right when she was about to leave too. Momoko's luck was the worst. She jumped back and was ready to burst past the door but hit someone instead. Quickly turning in place so she could stare at both enemies at the same time, her purple eyes widened in shock when she saw who had also joined her in the small archive room. Her luck was the worst but it generally wasn't this bad, not the current-leader-of-village-showing-up-while-she-was-infiltrating kind. 

Momoko might not have recognized who the other man was, but there wasn't anyone in the world who didn't know who Kyo Minami is. And no girl for that matter. 

Even more handsome than rumors gave him credit for, though looking exhausted, the young temporary leader stood like an angry lion, glowering at her. Any ideas about innocently claiming to be lost seemed silly as he looked ready to rip her to little pieces. Momoko's heart was beating a mile per hour and her breaths were coming shallow and useless. She couldn't get herself to stop the trembles that naturally came from standing in the same room as someone who probably had no problems with snapping little girls necks as long as they were from White. And she had a feeling claiming that she had fought against Iwa during the invasion would do nothing.

_Yuuko_ needed to keep her fa?ade. She was just a low chuunin so her face went unknown. The only thing that could probably give her away was her black lightning, which she wouldn't use, and her kaminari tattoo, carefully hidden behind bandages underneath the kimono. She'd die before giving her home away. Knowing that Kumo was sending spies into their lands might make the boy (man?) standing just a few feet away even angrier. But she wasn't about to give up either. 

Jumping back and forming the hand seals as quickly as she could, _Momoko_ had a water bomb blow up right in the middle of the room. Using the small momentum she jumped through the window, outside and ran out into the streets, ready to escape before a fight could even break out. As excited as she was though, it all came to an end when she found herself face to face with the same man from before. He looked...odd, with a seemingly passive face. As if he was neutral to whatever was currently happening but still stood in her way. Backing away, Momoko sent a couple of water bullets his way and turned to confirm her suspicion, Minami had joined them again and was running right at her. 

Barely escaping his fists, Momoko tried to counterattack with a kick aimed at the head but was swiftly blocked and, this time, she couldn't even tell a new attack was sent her way until his fist connected with her abdomen and knocked the breath right out of her. The other enemy joined in the combo and sent her flying against the wall of the building she had just attempted to infiltrate. 

Momoko wasn't done just yet though. Fighting proved fruitless. Running away was her only chance, so she kicked the ground and leaped upwards into the nearest building to the front, not expecting the nameless enemy to move so quickly and already be awaiting her arrival with a well aimed kick, having the girl crash the concrete ground below hard enough to break bones. 

[COLOR="Indigo]"Damn it..."[/COLOR] she cursed underneath her breath, panic bubbling deep inside as other shinobi ran to join Minami's side in the fight. Not even a minute and she was already wounded and surrounded. With security this efficient against a mouse like her, how the fuck had Iwa invaded the land so easily?​


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kyo and Kei
Interaction Event _​
?Under the righteous name of the Minami clan,? Kyo begun as he looked at the cowering girl, she was surrounded even if she was sure to run. Kei and the men were behind her, Lucius was in range of Kei?s command, and Kyo would make sure that she wouldn?t make it far. No, she wouldn?t make it to anywhere as long as his heart beat in his chest.  There was no warmth in anyone eyes, as they looked down at the girl, ?I hereby find you guilty of breaking and entering, attempting to steal, and conspiring against the nation of Fuzenkagure. No matter who you are or where you are from, these are the laws that you broke have it not??

The girl went to answer and Kyo didn?t let the girl even open her mouth, before countering, ?If you deny it, the punishment will be ten times worse.? She quickly closed it, Kyo stood straight up as he looked down at the girl. 

?From here on out, you?ll have a fair trial and have the chance to explain your case.? Kyo explained before opening his eyes and looking at the men around here, ?The jury find the defendant.?

_?Guilty?.?_ They almost said in unison except for Kei and Lucius, who only looked on, Kyo looked at Kei in which she just turned away. Kyo grit his teeth, he wasn?t in the mood tonight with a rat underneath his nose, and her mood because of his verdict wouldn?t put him in no better. 

Kyo nodded, ?You are hereby sentence to death, at sun rise, I shall deal with you personally. Take her to the white room. Have guards posted everywhere, I don?t want her to get out and cause any more trouble than she already has.?

The guards moved in and placed chakra suppressant hand cuffs, neck cuffs, and feet cuffs. It was to make sure if she even tried to summon up the strength to do anything chakra related, it would be the most painful experience of her life. Even the white room would be painful for her, because it was made out of the same material. The guards began to take her away when Kei neared him?.

?Do you know what she stole?? Kei asked, Kyo shook her head, ?Shouldn?t we investigate her??

?I will check everything from top to bottom, and if anything missing then that is what we report.? Kyo looked over at Kei looked down at the ground, ?Kei?.We are going to kill her, and that?s the end of that.?

?Kyo, no one knows we have her except the people here, we can take our time and??​
?That is the end of it Kei!? Kyo snapped, ?Someone came in here and took something from us, and you want to be diplomatic??

?It?s not that I just----? Kei looked down and Lucius stepped in

?My master is suffering from fatigue because of today?s earlier activites, not only that she hasn?t gotten the appropriate amount of rest. You should understand that?.? Lucius growled a bit causing Kyo to look down

_*?Send her home Lucius?.?*_​
Lucius didn?t answer as Kyo turned on his heels and went towards his men

?Check every cranny, I want to know what is missing and what isn?t. No one is going home until then!?

_?Yes sir!?_​Lucius watched as the men spread out, his eyes fell on his master.

?I could have told him myself.? She whispered under his breath

Lucius shook his head, ?I did not like the tone he was taking with you, and because of that I stepped in, not because of anything else.?

Kei looked at Lucius who was looking at Kyo?.

?If you want to go and talk to the rat?.I suggest we do it now, we have until sun rise master.?​
Kei nodded her head, ?Yes?Let?s...?


----------



## Hollow (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*Game, Set, Go!*

_Rosuto-san, That Was Totally Unfair! II_

Yuuko squinted her eyes and patted her wet hair back, away from her face. Pretending that she wasn't really paying much mind to his words. She was. Oh, she was. "A mission?" She repeated the last words of his question, trying to get some extra time to think about an excuse as to why she was frequenting the same mysterious, probably impossible to find, cave. Not really able to come up with anything intelligent, she just shrugged and grinned, lifting a hand to point at him in an unspoken challenge. "That scroll is mine Rosuto-san! I need it more than I need air so you might as well give up now!"

Her cheeks flushed as she failed to keep her completely bluffed bold statement. She still remembered the way he fought alongside her last time they met and, honestly, she held no hope in defeating him in a fight. However, she wasn't about to lay down and give up. She had been searching for signs of the existence of this scroll since Tora had mentioned it in passage. That said, the girl looked at the entrance to the labyrinth and frowned. She could barely see past a stretched hand. Opening her little duffel bag and searching inside, she took a smaller, water proof purse where she was keeping the stuff that couldn't get wet, like her notebook and a much needed flashlight.  

Throwing the bag's straps over her shoulder, Yuuko turned on the flashlight and pointed it at the guy with fluffy hair. Swallowing hard, she took a deep breath and spoke her mind. "First one to grab the scroll gets it! Anything is valid but try not to make the ceiling fall on us. I don't think I could survive that... Ao-chan," the chuunin called and waited for the little blue sprite to leave her hiding place in the girl's hair. "You will be the judge. Go on ahead. Be fair, no candy if you favor Rosuto because he's got pretty hair got it?"

"Ao-chan will do her best ne-san! Ao-chan will watch the scroll until one of you touch it!" Her little sister answered excitedly, waving her arms around and hopping down to the ground. "Ne-san, ne-san's friend doesn't have a lantern. Ao-chan thinks it's unfair for ne-san to have one."

Yuuko pouted and narrowed her eyes down at the little sprite. "Rosuto-san has the sharingan, Ao-chan."

"Magic eyes?"

Yuuko nodded. "Magic eyes."

Aoi looked as if she was pondering the situation like an actual serious judge, looking between her summoner and the guy, then she nodded and ran along into the labyrinth. With her fairy like sense of direction, she'd get to the scroll before any of them. Yuuko didn't need her assistance though. She knew of ways one could solve a labyrinth without trouble. Her main objective was to hold Rosuto back. Giving Aoi enough time to make her way deep inside, she turned to her rival, formed the Tiger and threw a water bullet his way as means of distraction, leaping into the damp darkness, immediately gluing a hand to one of the walls at her side.

_Later on, when both players of the game were deep inside the labyrinth and beating each other to a pulp over who could get a step ahead, Aoi successfully exited the same walls and looked with wide eyes at what awaited her. Inside a box made of transparent glass with little dry sea stars and shells glued to it, was the scroll ne-san had been searching for. Because she was the judge, the little sprite saw it fit to sit on top of the box and guard it but, as soon as she touched it, a sound of a heavy crash echoed throughout the cave and, unknown to either the sprite or the silly humans, the exit to the cave had just been sealed shut.

Somewhere, in one of the various dead ends of the labyrinth, a small hole was forced open and water began to pour onto the grouns.

"Oh-oh."_​


----------



## LunarCoast (Feb 25, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
Quest for the Heart Shard - Change of Heart​
Hatori stumbled back for a moment at the outburst he was hearing from Yuuko it was a moment of shock to him, but not only because she had taken it so harshly but also because this was nothing like he had remembered her. He didn't take offense to much of what she had to say beyond the mention of outsiders but refrained from speaking any further on the matter. He'd already taken it one step too far and to go much further... he dreaded to think what might happen.

He hadn't considered for a moment the black lightning that fluxed from her finger tips forming a spear. Cutting through whatever bone and flesh remained upon the corpse, April looked on growing ever more concerned as they drew closure to the temple soon finding themselves within the confines of it's clean walls, the village had already proven to be a threat and at the center lay this temple that was never a good sign especially with the unliving involved.

The doors were heavy, unyielding until their combined might had pushed them open, not the kind of doors he would expect on a place of presumed peace. It was dark, as to be expected nothing seemed out of the ordinary no signs or recent activity until Yuuko had turned on her flashlight revealing nothing but an empty black void before them, the sound of empty prayer and whispers move through the landscape much like the wind.

"I was hoping it'd get better but it's only getting worse."His eyes ignited in hopes his Dojutsu one way or another might pick something up he could not. "No use."He complained when April commented, "Perhaps I might be able to scout ahead? If worst comes to worst you can summon me back here Hatori and I'm far less unlikely to be exposed to whatever taint lies upon this place."

"No."Hatori snapped in a firm aggressive tone to the owl upon his shoulder, turning his head sharply to look upon her. He then stopped suddenly commenting, "Sorry April... Yeah sure go ahead."

"Thank you, maybe you two can catch up until then."She comments pushing herself off Hatori's shoulder her feathers shimmering as chakra coated them forming a protective bubble as she moved through the void disappearing from sight. "Be safe..."He utters silently leaning upon the wall glancing at Yuuko forcing a smile, he wasn't happy about this being separated from April.

"Got to admit, you've surprised me in more ways than one Yuuko.... Extremely confident in your own abilities for starters."While he was looking in her direction his focus was solely upon the void. He didn't look like he was afraid for her safety rather as if he was protecting something personal, in an attempt to take his mind off it he extended his hand out as if to read a book it took a moment before one took shape appearing in a brilliant light within his palm.

A book formed it's cover had no text simply a symbol what appeared to be a sword in tribal style, biting his thumb he ran it down one of the pages when the book seemed to come to life. Pages upon pages began to materialise within it's binding scrolls of text being written out in a instant before stopping after several moments. Taking a brief read he looked up at Yuuko giving a more genuine smile, "Hey I'm curious has there ever been a moment in your life that you wish you could recall, any old memories that you have forgotten?" He knew the question was strange but he'd seen plenty of stranger things within the veil.


"I know it's a odd question but on my travels I discovered a place called the Library of Mist, it's got some interesting contents for example this book it recovers the memories of an individual and puts it into paper. Want a go?"He asked offering it up to her.

~Meanwhile~

April glided through the empty halls of the temple, the stone and marble plates that lined the floor once white turned crimson in blood. The corpses of the long deceased remained half rotten brush up to the side of the nearby walls, it wasn't the best sensation feeling the miasma of death brushing through her feathers past the barrier and that was before she came to the main hall.

Laid out before them was a long table, on one side two seats the other a lone throne lain across the table several dozen bowls containing extravagant fruits and food. It contrasted entirely with the structure itself which internally had been defaced in clotted blood, pus, and all manner of vile fluids lining the walls the recently deceased having their bodies bolted and pinned by iron rods.

*"The rantings of the upbeat Zealots made for tedious listening."*A voice commented from the darkness a reddish glow piercing through the void. _*"They pray to creatures of your ilk in hopes of divine protection, it's far more entertaining to give them false hope then pull the tapestry from beneath their feet. I wonder is the heart of a 'god' any stronger?"*_

April perched herself the protective aura that coated her intensifying. "You killed them?"She questioned turning her attention to the glow.

*"Their kind is easy to fathom, divine. If it matters ought I did not slay them, rather introduced the instrument of their annihilation. Their souls are mine to torment as is yours, a human is a trivial thing... a god perhaps will serve a challenge."*



Hatori raised an eyebrow looking upon the void as it began to retreat. "I guess she was successful then..."He uttered not seeming to sure about himself. Although couldn't quite pin the strange sensation he was feeling right now.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 25, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*S*

_Monsters Of A Different Color III_

"From here on out, you’ll have a fair trial and have the chance to explain your case.” Yuuko stared at him and opened her mouth, innocently believing for a second that she was really going to receive a take trial. “The jury find the defendant.”

“Guilty….” 

Her mouth closed, head turning to stare at the all the lips moving in synch. All except two. It didn't matter though, they were still part of the enemy group. Despite the situation she was in, Yuuko put aside her fa?ade of weak farm girl and turned to look at the guy with the flaming red hair and equal eyes. He nodded at his men before looking back at the infiltrated girl with a condescending stare. “You are hereby sentence to death, at sun rise, I shall deal with you personally. Take her to the white room. Have guards posted everywhere, I don’t want her to get out and cause any more trouble than she already has.”

The group of shinobi advanced on her and efficiently bound her with cuffs so tight they'd probably bruise her skin but that was the least of her worries as Minami's words were still ringing in her ears. Yuuko couldn't help it, she twisted her head so she could look at him even as she was being painfully dragged away. The girl with snow white hair approached him then and all of his attention was on her so he probably failed to see the grin that stretched her lips far and wide. It remained though even when she was shoved inside a room as white as that girl's hair, the shift in brightness almost deeming the girl blind. The girl's probably ignored her grin for hysteria but it only stretched wider as the heavy door was shut on her, leaving the chained girl completely cut off from the world.

Yuuko allowed herself to laugh a little then. She hadn't gone crazy, nor was she hysterical. But someone needed to teach these people what a fair trial really is and, more importantly, what giving someone the chance to speak for themselves means. Because they had it all around. Not that her village dealt with outside criminals any differently but at least they didn't fool themselves with pretty but meaningless words. 

Then, of course, there was how all (except those two) men answered their leader in such a perfectly synchronized manner they put the little ants and their servitude to shame. Whenever Yuuko though about the villages from Black and their respective countries, she couldn't help but admire the ideal they followed, even if she was happy with how Kumogakure worked. However, now she was thinking nothing was that much different.

Well, at least all they did was lock her inside a room. It was a bit claustrophobic but not the worst situation the girl had suffered through. What worried her was the death by sunrise part of the deal. Yuuko wasn't sure how she was going to be able to escape but she had to, no one was going to come to her rescue this time. Even if she had more time, the girl doubted Kumo would send someone for her. Tora knew she would hand the scroll to Aoi as soon as she got her hands in it, which she did. And she knew how how to find the summoning scroll for the Little Killers and get it from the sprite. Her mission might remain incomplete in the sense she'd never return home but it was already a success.

Getting up to sit on her knees and close her eyes in apparent meditation since she had nothing else to do, Yuuko pondered if she couldn't use the scroll in her favor. They had already taken away the scroll she had stolen for show. But what would they do if they found out the scroll with possible important information about Iwa disappeared too? Could she maybe use it in her defense?​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 25, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Sharper Than a Wheatstone, Broken Like a Record
​"Wha--!?" 

A water bullet headed his way, the scroll was taken by a pixie creature, while he was left breathless, his feet swerved and twisted to the side, with a kick he managed to lift himself into the distance, propelling towards the sky, lifting over the Suiton technique. His eyes opened, as he turned, his murderous intent developed at that instance. The sensation of battle began to boil on his blood, the twitch of his fingers began to unease him, grappling the wrist his Sharingan began to pour it's forbidden power. His throat began to dry, and his lungs were gasping for air. What was that? That sensation? His hand reached his mouth, something was creeping into his soul. 

"Yuuko..." 

The tone oozed of the same tinge it did against Mao. Against Kirisaki, against Akaya, against Zellous. Something began to implement itself into his thoughts once more, the recurring images of dread. The image pigmented in crimson. A list, peoples names began to slide withing his peripheral vision. Creeping in immediately replacing the other with names he couldn't quite read. A voice once more, something enticingly dark began to resound once more. 

"Magic eyes." 

Something dark had implemented itself into your concious, something changed you when you lost that fight against Mao once more. You held it within your box, but that strain had begun to leak, your _*'eye'*_ began to tremble, your hue soon switch from ivory to ebony, and the crimson began to glow once more under the influence of a world beyond comprehension. A consequence, the binding of sanity, the exchange for power. 

"Magic eyes..." 

The trade of for achieving your goal is to eliminate the world, and to do so, eliminate your empathy. Any remorse, the world need to be eliminated, the world needs to be destroyed. The start a new, something as simple as this... Another failure? Impossible! Not again! NOT AGAIN! Hands creeping across his head, to his ears as to silence the voices, to silence the maddening shouts. The noise slid in, it was withing his head, he couldn't be rid of it. The sensation of helplessness had settled in, it's like before. An auto-pilot mode, something was moving him, something enticingly charismatic began to pull his actions, much like captivating melody, it continued to play in repeated across his head.

"Yuuko, can I ask you a question...?" He spoke in murmurs he body already raced withing the labyrinth, her position had "Can you count to a thousand?" His body arced forward, his heel pounding the earth, cracking at the force of his kick, his image in a blur, the darkness began to assimilate, but with the kicks of his feet, the resonating sound began to assimilate the area, Rosuto's arm began to capture it's resonance, the sound halted in some areas, dead ends, some continued, the breeze was heavier from some other area, while in other the draft halted entirely. His movements where quick, and his mind was quicker. the mount had seem worse days, the rocky fields, and slippery footing were easily taken care of, as his soles where doused with the influence of his chakra, which suctioned into the earth for easier footing. The principal of water walking merely shifted for the surroundings. 

"One-thousand. That's all it'll take to end this game." 

_To Save The Majority, I Must Sacrifice The Minority. _
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 25, 2015)

*Atlantic Storm and Kei presents:*

A Woman's Duty? A Man's Heart?
_The story of two maidens, a summon,
And an asshole._










​
Ren smiled. There was a sense of melancholy behind the ostensibly cheerful facade he put up, hard to make out though it was behind his excellent poker face. He put his hands to the side of his cup, enjoying the heat tingle his skin and spread over his body. The Houki looked down, into the murky reflection of himself distilled on the surface.

"Heh. 'Calling', is it?" he sighed, almost tempted to laugh out loud at that word, which rolled off his tongue almost bitterly. "You know, no matter how hard I try to change things, the only road my life seems to lead to is regret. Fate really can be quite a cruel mistress sometimes." And with that, the Houki finally took another sip of his coffee, letting the hot beverage pour down his throat.

He set the cup down again. "But enough of my depressing life, eh?" Ren said, as he leaned forward, a knowing smile drawn upon his features. "Tell me more about these opportunities you hope to find here."


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kyo and Kei
Interaction Event _

_?Milady Kei, you shouldn?t go in. Kyo has ushered that no one goes in or out without his permission.?_​
A guard tried to explain to Kei the rules his boss put forth, but the woman only put forth a smile. Even amongst the guards there was a certain charm that Kei had that Kyo didn?t. They were the complete opposite of each other, but at the same time, something was similar about them. Something helped them keep balance over their relationship with each other and the people around them. When the guards felt threaten by their boss, they would go to Kei.

The woman was kind and gentle, but she was also known to have a temper that rivaled their boss. The thought of what the young woman could do, made men laugh and other men shake. It had to be something strong for that little body to handle, but not many seen it. 

?I understand that, but I still wish to talk to the prisoner.? Kei said gently, but there was something firm and rough behind her words, ?Please let me through.?

The guard fidgeted as it looked around at it associates, who didn?t look back at him, because Kei?s demands always conflicted their boss, but her rage and the way she went about her anger was enough to strike fear into any man?s heart. Anger Kyo, or anger Kei, it was like playing Russian roulette with a full chamber.

Kei smiled gently, ?I won?t be long, I wish to speak with her, and that is it.?

The guard fidgeted some more, ?Don?t worry if anything happens, I?ll take all the blame, you don?t have to worry about Kyo.?

The guard sighed before stepping away from the door, _?Please milady, and don?t take too long. Also please be safe.??_

Kei smiled as she opened the door, ?I won?t and I will?.Lucius, please come?bring the items as well.?

Lucius appeared as they entered the room. The white room was indeed horribly white, as soon as Kei entered she felt some type of pressure on her. That was the effect of the chakra suppressant material that it was made of. However, compared to the girl in the corner and Kei, was that she wasn?t shackled.  Kei closed the door behind them as Lucius entered?.

Kei clapped her hands as she pointed to the lights above, ?Horrible lights right?? She asked

?It always gave me a headache.? She smiled as she snapped her fingers, and her shadows grew and grew, taking a form of two chairs and a small coffee table in the middle of the room. Kei brushed her hair back as she took a seat on the shadows as the shadows pulled themselves out for the girl.

?Do you like chamomile tea or black?? Kei asked as Lucius materialize a tea pot made of gold, and two teacups, ?I have Fuzenkagure blend, if you had heard it is really good for your hair and nails, and it helps relaxes you a lot.?

The shadow that formed the table had a hole appear in the middle of it slowly rising three different tea boxes up in the middle.

?I haven?t had tea in such a long time.? Kei said as she picked up the black tea, though her eyes never took their eyes off her cup as Lucius prepared it for her.

?Oh please don?t try to run either just because I?m here. I?ll break your knees.? ​
Kei smiled up at the girl, ?You could be an invalid ninja, I don?t mind helping you on your path to get there.?


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2015)

_A Woman's Duty And A Man's Heart.
Kei and Zenas 
Liquid Time_​
Kei didn’t say anything at first as she brought the coffee to her mouth. The sweetness of the cream and the sugar, and let it radiate through her. Though as she did, she looked over to Zenas, who seemed to be in her own world. It wasn’t like she was surprised by Zenas attitude, she really didn’t like other people, and always kept to herself. However, Kei silently wished that she had rubbed off on the woman after the two months of them being together.

“Fate is always cruel.” Kei said under her breath before taking another sip, “Though regret is a part of life, and there is always going to be things you are going to regret, but you have to keep moving.”

“So I hope whatever life throws at you, keep on trucking on.”​
Kei pushed her fist in the air before laughing a bit, “Though, opportunities are opportunities, whatever shape or form they come in. I’ll make sure I’m the first one that tries to get it.”

Kei smiled a bit as she looked over at Ren, she couldn’t help but catch the small expression he made, so for a minute she couldn’t help but feel sorry for the boy. Life was cruel, and she knew that all too well. Zenas looked over the two saps before sipping her coffee.

“We can ask you the same thing though.” She interjected as she looked over at Ren, “Curiosity feeds curiosity.”


----------



## Hero (Feb 25, 2015)

_*The Falls Have*_

_ *(Part IV)*_









​
Takashi quietly watched Kisei, Asami and Yuuko hit it off. Seeing everyone get along really warmed his heart, almost warm enough to make him smile. As the trio continued to discuss the details of the mission and the enemy, the corner of Takashi's eye caught the slightest bit of movement coming from his right side. Quickly drawing a kunai, the shinobi got into a stance completely ready for any shit that was about to go down.

Seeing Takashi react in such a fashion, made Yuuko raise her kunai again. "What is it Takashi?" the Kumogakure kunoichi spoke firmly.

"... ... ..." 

Kisei looked down at his spider and looked out at the group to translate the beasts words. "He said it was probably the wind. It's improbable-"

"... ... ..." the spider twitched seeming to interrupt Kisei.

"Sorry, impossible is what he said. It's impossible for someone to be here without him knowing."

Asami gave a snicker at Kisei's comment before looking back over her shoulder to look at the boy. "Well tell Wolfy to look over here. I'm sure his threads can't harm a ghost."

Upon uttering the phrase ghost, Takashi and Yuuko both twirled back in the direction to face the jounin. In front of Asami, by about 40 yards, were two faint ghosts of a woman and child. Spawing even closer to the shinobi was a group of men chopping up blocks of wood. One after another, the ghosts of the village appeared relentlessly. However, no harm ever came to the 4 ninja. It was if they ghosts didn't even see them at all as they went about their daily lives.

"Is this the enemy's jutsu" Yuuko said in a whisper. The various apparitions spooked the girl, but she was nowhere near scared. If anything, the kunoichi was cautious because fighting ghosts wasn't in her resume. The leading jounin rubbed her chin and narrowed her eyes slightly.

"This truly is the Land of the Dead..." she muttered to herself quietly. Turning to face Yuuko, Asami replied. "I don't have a definite answer, but if I had to take a guess, I would attribute these current circumstances to them.

"Which is why we must bring them to justice." Takashi murmured apathetically. Peering over in the genin's direction, Asami gave a big nod of her head.

"But before we continue team, we need to think of a strategy. Huddle around while I go over the plan. Whoever these bargain bin villains are, are gonna look like a clocked cow by the time we're finished with them." Asami grinned while she punched her hand into her left fist.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 25, 2015)

Hellhound
in
*His and Hers*

__________________________________________________

The obsidian miasma of unconsciousness peeled away from the oculus of the Hellhound, he was not sure how long he had been draped under that dark veil but it didn't feel like long. Bringing his flesh hand to the base of his skull he rubbed the spot where Zenas hit him. His bell was still plenty rung, the blunt force trauma from getting pistol whipped still had his head throbbing like a sock puppet that had a hand pulled out too fast.

??Rule number 15?.always make sure your opponent stays down.?

Thinking back to the words of the hired hand drew an audible sneer from the Hellhound as he gathered himself to his feet. Zenas was a true woman, saying the most vexing things at the most perplexing times for dramatic effect.

"What the hell does that even mean? Rule number 15, there are 14 rules in her how to get away with murder handbook that come before make sure the opponent stays down?" Readjusting his shades, the Hellhound began to pace further into the seventeenth floor. He could hear the sounds of a struggle coming from deeper within the floor's infrastructure.

Viper... that's what she had taken as her moniker as a hired hand. To him she was essentially a prostitute who dealt in death, selling her body and skills to benefit the kind of reprobates who pay to have problems murdered. The ethics of her profession aside it was a minted experience to see Zenas perform her job's duties. The Hellhound scurried forth on his tip toes, nary a patter or peep emanated from his form as he toed the perimeter of the sortie. At this particular juncture the Viper was airborne, pushing off the shoulders of one of the surviving acolytes she vaulted into the air changing the angle of the room. Now she was on, what one could simply refer to, as her side of the room with her back to me. On the opposing end were the three surviving acolytes with halberds, they had taken up formation in front of her. It wasn't an empty arbitrary space that divided them either, the line in the sand was sewn together with the bodies of the fallen. The Hellhound counted about 7 bodies all gashed and lacerated from Zenas' handy blade work.

Zenas and the acolytes stared each other down, each waiting for the other to make their move. It was a staring contest to start and that was the worst kind of game to play with the hired hand. They could feel their pants get a bit looser as she glowered at them with murder written into her face. The psyches of the men who had seen their comrades slain with such stoically sagacious efficiency was fragile at best. They did their best to gather their testicular fortitude but they were frozen in place by the Viper's venom. She could sense their fear and whilst the Hellhound could not see her face he knew she was enjoying herself.

The Viper dashed forward causing her future victims to jump back, their retreat as reflexive as it was defensive. What Zenas lacked in speed she made up for in quickness as she attacked with a frenetic pace.  They tried to bash,bludgeon, and bisect the femme fatale but they were stymied by her defense, she side stepped and spun around, constantly controlling the dynamics of the room. It wasn't just that it was the way she moved. Every movement had a serpentine grace to it, slithering and coiling around Jashin acolytes like her namesake, as she weaved in and out of their offensive maneuvers. 

As Zenas toyed with the fodder before her she looked over, a knowing cheshire grin, she could feel the voyeuristic gaze of the Hound upon her. Knowing she had his undivided attention resonated with her, she wanted to give him a show. As one of the acolytes stomped the ground and thrust forward with his polearm she evaded as she always had, but in a blink and you miss it moment she had entered his guard. Spinning up the length of the halberd's shaft the femme fatale began to shave the air and shortly after the nape of his neck. Not wasting anytime she continued her pirouette except she unleashed the knife in her hand, it sliced through the air finding a home in the skull of one of the Jashinist. She stopped her rotation forthwith, the last acolyte wasn't far from her maybe a handful of meters. Pushing her chakra to her legs she launched at him, planting one foot in the man's chest, she brought up her other fastening herself to his neck with her thighs. 

*CRACK*

In one fluid motion she turned them both inside out, using her momentum to swing the Jashin Acolyte head first into the stone floor of the cathedral, a guillotine parabola arc. The girl who had just killed ten people in a a handful of minutes got to her feet, she simply craned her neck to the side, cracking it like she was just waking up from a nice nap.

"Uh--yea...not going to--uh--lie here. I'm both a bit scared and a bit turned on having seen this side of you, but you're still not killing the shitty priest."

"No, she she'll be dead before she can get me."

*BANG*
​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery LT
Mind, Soul and Just A Bathe of White​
His feet swirled under the force of his agility, the flexibility of a master of his art flourished with each individual turn and circles his feet ushered, conjoining with twists and sweeps, the muscle following with ease the movements of the other, the bones working all as a single unity. His feet whipped under the influence of speed, lashing across the air fiercely, quickly, extending his range, maximizing his reach with the air, of his arms, the cycles across the air where brought to balance themselves with the position of the arms. His henchmen came after him following a pattern which they developed against their leader, training a new form a style he had developed after the fight against Mao himself, something quicker, something fierce. His mentor, Bruce wasn't to be found, but he had learned a method of development from his own Jeet Kune Do and Ba Gua Zhang. Jeet Kune Do was a form of the intercepting fist, a fast violence form which was formed with the variation of several other forms. Ba Gua Zhang, was the original method which the Hyūga had developed their own, potent form of the Trigrams and evolved it to utilize their own chakra within the midst of each technique. 

Which was Rosuto's goal, he couldn't utilize frost with as much potency as his Shisha Tsuitō. Ice wasn't as malleable, it was concrete and a method of utilization would lean to a more forceful, standard approach to things. Violent, but he needed to become quick enough to channel and battle multiple opponents much like Ba Gua Zhang, but also to be quick enough and violent enough to strike with equal force. Like the Intercepting Fist: Jeet Kune Do. Hanekawa leading the strike ordered all thirteen men to oppose their leader with extreme prejudice. Rosuto's Sharingan morphed, the men placed their masks on and pulled their weapon, without much thought behind the occurrence their bodies began to flow in the essence of battle. Confident that if their leader failed, he would merely stand up once more and continue to endure the assault. 

Their blades crossed the void, flashing through the seems of dimly lighted atmosphere, Rosuto's body arced backwards, falling into the earth, his back placing itself on the earth, utilizing it as a extension, he lifting himself from it with a flick of force, turning more enemies where entering the midst, Hanekawa withing their numbers. Assimilating the essence of the room, his Sharingan shone, forming into that of it's abominated form. Omoikane! The power of the room began to swirl, and Rosuto calculated it's essence, channeling withing his chakra channel, circling from the core where both the mother and child power met into a physical form. The power, shifting like a violent flame continued to harm him, he could properly expose it from his hands or feet as if an extension of the technique. The control wasn't sufficient or more likely, he hand't had much expertise of it in battle. As he swung across a notable distance, the flame like white essence merely release a small stream similar to that of a piece of string. 

His stance once his feet had been planted upon the floor was strong, his upper torso was that of a statue in strength, yet mobile like water. Malleable, circular palm movements worked as defense, molding to the appointed target's preferred method of attack. Successfully, the technique worked in theory. Quick advances and retreats, even with a multiple or targets, although the distance thing merely covered arm range to a little longer than mid-distance from a fully extended foot. Blocking, utilizing the very idea of Ba Gua Zhang behind circular movements where implemented more violently and defensively instead of evasively, after direct interception the whirl of the hand or body would work as a channel for either a quick retreat, an easy advance or a prominent counter.

But this technique was one who he wanted to have an array of kicks instead of hands, although he developed several hand postures and weapon usage with the technique, he couldn't prominently utilize to it's apex, which was to channel the Shisha Tsuitō into the very movement. His feet were like whips, violent and heavy hitting. Hanekawa's agility struggled to follow even, it was a good technique, even in numbers the people were starting to exhaust themselves. But they were adamant. The flash of their blades, and their combination was spectacular, and Rosuto himself found it extremely troublesome to keep up at their pace while restricting himself to only two things. Shisha Tsuitō and a new developing form of battle. The sweat crossed his fore head, the slash of his opposite eyes prominent, still from the recent events, it hadn't entirely healed. But what mattered right now was his Sharingan, not his other eye. The metallic limb pained him slightly, but this obstacles where not obstructing him. Clinging to such was for the weak, and he wasn't weak. Not anymore, he was strong. He needed to achieve the next level of power he craved to endure not only the current circumstances with his beloved friends, but to finally delete Mao from existence. 

Concentrating, his mind began to resonate on both plains. He began to focus on how he molded the chakra on a more general flow across the body, instead of merely centering on one area. It naturally exuded from him, but he never really place much control over it. After noting such, it constantly seems he developed some for of holy white flame. Which wasn't the case, it was merely his lack of ability in truly controlling such a strange form of power. It wasn't like fire, but at the same time, it was. It wasn't like water, but it was equally as shapeless. It wasn't lightning, but it was just as violent. It wasn't earth, but somehow just as sturdy. So what was it? It was a mode of its own. 

His core began to spread chakra but equally as such to mold it rather specifically, instead of focusing on the seals to develop such into a shape, he already had shaped it within him. The flames where started to contain themselves within the core, and his power suddenly felt more stable, as if the exuding amount of power he was releasing was causing some sort of negative effect. Of course it was. How could he be so foolish? The constant release of chakra, the pores of his body was exposing the remains of something it didn't understand, it couldn't be contained. He instinctively was releasing the power that had harbored a home within his core. But how to keep it, how to not force it to stay. He tried once more, a fist threw itself to the incoming opponent, his fist connecting, causing him to fall, leaping over him, his center turned and his feet whipped the air in an arc a stream of white flame like power exuded from his foot like an extension, but it was too powerful everything was released in an instance, quickly and soon he felt light headed. 

He witnessed the problem immediately, he wasn't channeling it properly. He was treating the power like a stranger instead of assimilating it entirely. Why? Two years and he lived with such a power merely escaping him. Ever the spear had to form outside his body, because it was like he neglected such power. He needed to take the dive and become one, truly, with the soul of the mother. With the essence of white room.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 26, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*A-rank: Quest For The Heart Shard*

_Home Is Where The Owl Is _

Yuuko stared at the book Hatori was handing her as she heard his explanation thoroughly. So, a book that showed the memories of whomever held it? She stared at it for a good second before she shook her head, a small shiver running down her back. Her dearest memories, she kept close to her heart. Whatever lies forgotten has become that way for a reason and as much as she trusted Hatori, she didn't trust whoever could be behind the book's power. Last thing she needed was for someone to have easy access to her whole life just because she touched a book. 

"Thanks Hatori, but I'll refuse," she shook her head and looked back into the darkness April had disappeared into. The girl wasn't actually sure if she agreed with the bird's choice of scouting ahead. A summon she may be, birds are much more fragile than humans, even with years old fighting and wisdom to back them up. Then she addressed his earlier comment. "Not extremely confident..." she murmured, forcing him to pay attention if he wanted to understand what she was saying. "I just can't let myself be weak when I have team mates who depend on my own strength, you know?" She turned to him with a toothy grin and a somewhat playful glint in her eyes. She wasn't sure if her answer portrayed the whole truth but she felt it sufficed for now.

"You should, however," she added while the boy was putting the book away with an abandoned puppy expression on his face. "Return that book to where it belongs. There are some books libraries shouldn't allow people to take home." 

Looking back to entrance, she stared with distrust as the almost opaque darkness slowly faded into shadows that beckoned them inside. Yuuko suddenly had the feeling she should turn her back on the whole mission and its generous payment, run home and turn on all the lights until no corner remained dark. She was a kunoifhi, half her life was spent hidden in shadows, they were supposed to be her friend, but these..there were malevolent. Not the kind she wanted to get close to at all. 

Still, she had to, she had been the one to invite Hatori and his companion for this mission and she needed to hold responsibility for it. Swallowing down  her nervousness and stepping over her cowardice, she pointed her flashlight frontward and took the lead. 

Their steps echoed in the empty walls, her flashlight only lightning enough to show a few steps ahead at a time. She couldn't see the walls around them but the chuunin wasn't really sure if she wanted to see them anyway. The stench that was invading her nose was so horrible she had to walk with a hand protecting it. She could only imagine what was rotting away to exude such a powerful and putrid stench. Every now and then she looked over her shoulder to make sure her fellow teammate was still there but they both remained oddly silent, none of them wanting to alert whatever might be waiting just beyond the next corner. 

She wasn't aware how long they had been walking but, when she looked over her shoulder again, Hatori was no longer there and it seemed as if only the he darkness surrounded her. "Hatori!"

Yuuko ran back, trying to find a wall that might have moved or if her team mate had gotten left behind or something. But no matter how fast or long she ran, Hatori was nowhere to be found and the hall was still straight. And, even worse, no matter how far back she ran, the light of the exit was never in sight. "Shit...no, no, no, no..." the girl muttered, running a hand through her hair. She had half a mind to call Aoi but she didn't want this horrible darkness to influence her cute little sisters. 

Narrowing her eyes, Yuuko turned again and walked forward, in her original direction. So whatever lived in this wrecked bewitched building wanted to play was it? Well, then she would play.

And damned she be, if she had to destroy the entire city to find her team mate, she would.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2015)

*Atlantic Storm and Kei presents:*

A Woman's Duty? A Man's Heart?
_The story of two maidens, a summon,
And an asshole._​
Ren looked at Zenas, an implicit amusement in his eyes. "Well, besides Konoha actually being my _home_, I like to rest my bones and have a cup of coffee after I finish a mission." And as if to prove his point, he took out a scroll detailing the contents of his mission from the depths of his briefcase. A simple C-rank mission; a mundane escort mission of some obscure business man from the Land of Fire.

The Houki gave a wry smirk as he reminisced. He'd managed to escort his client to the destination, of course he did, but not before making sure to con (although Ren preferred 'capitalise') the aspiring business tycoon for some extra profit; double the initial mission reward. Those young entrepreneurs had a tendency to underestimate the perspicacity of the people they hired now and again, and the chunin was more than eager to take advantage of that. For him, missions were now less jobs to get by and more business opportunities and - when he was lucky - leads. Although those leads would more often than not only lead him to dead ends, as far as his target was concerned.

Once he was sure that Kei and Zenas were finished reading the contents of the parchment, Ren rolled the mission statement back up and stashed it back inside Hitoku, then looked back to Kei, his amiable disposition still withstanding. 

"So, how has Fuzen been doing?" he asked smoothly. "I've read that your recovery has been remarkable, but I'd much rather hear it from someone who actually lives there and I... well, I haven't been there since 'that day'." Ren took another sip of his coffee.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*Game, Set, Go!*

_Rosuto-san, That Was Totally Unfair! III_

Everyone has them. Those moments in life. Especially as a child.

_The child would be playing, completely normally in the place the child always plays. Maybe by themselves or together with friends, it doesn't really matter. And their backs are turned to something, something that's always there. That had always been normal and was supposed to remain that way forever. So, innocently, na?vely, the back is turned without a second thought and that's when it happens. A shiver as fear creeps up the back and the child runs without ever looking back._

"Yuuko, can I ask you a question...?" Rosuto's voice. It resounded through the walls, loud enough that she could hear him even if she had managed to get a head start on him. Didn't matter, she still excitedly turned back, eagerly awaiting his question. Like a bee, beckoned to visit a flower due to its promises of sweet, sweet nectar, so blinded by it that it completely fails to see the death trap behind the promises.

_And that's when it happens._

"Can you count to a thousand?"

She was about to answer. Proudly even. When it stroke her. A small suspicion at the back of her head started growing larger and larger by the second. His voice still sounded sweet, kind even but it only served to alarm the girl even more. Was it usually like that? No...wasn't he usually completely uninterested? Yeah, that'd why Yuuko had been able to turn her back without a second thought and even play games too.

The wolf's teeth were easily ignored when they were closing on another sheep's neck.

The girl's eyes widened, her breath shallow and unhelpful for the feelings raising ton the surface. Why was she afraid? She wasn't supposed to be. She had promised herself it would never ever happen again but her feet still refused to move, like a doe paralyzed at blank point. Yuuko heard his leap, his own feet moving fast, getting closer and closer while she just stood waiting, one hand still resting against the wall. When the sounds stopped, she swallowed. His feet came into view through her dim flashlight, the red of his sharingan glowing in the dark. "One-thousand. That's all it'll take to end this game."

Her heart calmed down as Yuuko clenched her teeth and looked down at her feet. She let her almost dead flashlight fall with a small thud and turn off, completely enveloping them in darkness. "Aoi."

The sprite appeared almost instantly but she didn't take her eyes off Rosuto's almost glowing sharingan. "Go back. I don't think we'll be needing a judge after all." 

Ao-chan nodded and immediately complied but not before declaring. "Ne-chan, something blocked the entrance to the cave. Ao-chan thinks it best to leave soon, water is flooding from somewhere." Nothing else to add, the little sister disappeared in blue sparkles. Without freaking out at all. With a deep breath, Yuuko looked ahead and grinned though it didn't really reach her eyes. This was the part she hated the most. The part where she found out whether he was a friend or an enemy.

"Somehow," she shared her thoughts with him as each wisely awaited for the other to make the first move. "It suddenly feels like this isn't about the scroll anymore. And it certainly seems like you came here looking for a different kind of game."

"Well, fine," she told him, getting the Ram ready. "I'll indulge you."

Yuuko jumped and flickered mid-air to get above Rosuto to land kicks that he swiftly blocked, using the momentum to grab her ankle and throw her balance off, finishing his combo by sending her flying back the way she came.

The chuunin wasn't done just yet though, she was a proud kunoichi after all. Even though his blow hurt, she twisted to land on her feet and quickly began forming hand seals to use the water around her and form it into a tornado. She then threw her duffel into some corner and and, for the heck of it, opened her mouth to chant loud and clear.

"999."​


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2015)

_
The Mongoose and The Viper
Zenas Emiya_​

_Hatred?._.

That was the closest thing that could ever rival the pain of being shot through the shoulder. Zenas laid down as she gritted her teeth, clenching the wound tightly as she tried to concentrate on lessening the pain. She took a deep breath as she struggled to get up, she had a choice, either lessen the pain of the gunshot, or lessen the pain that the hound gave her. Either way, she regretted every little choice she made this night. As soon as she saw the hound, she should have put him down in the grave along with the rest of them. 

Zenas took a deep breath, she needed her shoulder, her stomach would cripple her a bit but she could work through it. So with her lessen ability, she concentrated, and almost as if her lower half twisted itself in a knot she fell back to the ground. 

_*HATRED!*_​
Zenas hissed as she clenched her stomach, her golden eyes staring deep with the hound. There was no amount of words, no amount of pain she could give him, that could ever replace the feeling she had in her heart right now! She hated him! Everything about him! Constantly getting in her way of her goal! Of who she was supposed to be! Even now, he was being more of a thorn in her side than he was two years ago. 

He was still a child! A child that knew nothing about life, nor about being someone his age. No, even when she first met him, there was nothing but jokes. He was a child that pretended to be an adult, and that was why things were like this between them. Because he hid and sheltered himself from the world around them, and had the nerve to call him a coward. Zenas hissed a minute as she looked at the priest

There was only two things she could do now, try to run away, or die trying to kill the priest.

Zenas closed her eyes as she laid back on the ground, everything was hitting her at once, all her hatred for the hound, for this situation, and for the priest. She sucked in another harsh breath, this one deeper, and filling her lungs. The pain that ripped through her stomach was crippling, but still, she was a hired hand. 

And because of that?.​
Zenas turned around, flinging a needle, her eyes once bright gold, were nothing but a dim color as they turned into sharper almost snake like eyes. The needle lodged into the gun as she got up?.

Viper that name she earned because of her eyes, they were cold and crippling, everything about her was cold. There was no life, there was no fun, and there was nothing that existed in her before, because Zenas was finally done playing around. 

Because of that?.
Because she was a hired hand​She was ready to die any day, any time, for the sake of her mission.​
She was going to either kill everyone in here, or kill herself trying.​
That was what she was here for, and that was what she was going to do. There was nothing in her mind, except completing the mission as she launched herself at the priest.


----------



## Hollow (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*S*

_Monsters Of A Different Color IV_

Yuuko looked as the lady with white hair entered the room, followed by a man. They were the pair that had said nothing as her trial had been so _justly_ held. Honestly, the girl felt as if she should know who this lady was but maybe it was the fact her characteristics were so unique that made think that. She had seen people with white hair before, it wasn't something that uncommon. But they all had small undertones to their shade of white, either gray or blue or sometimes even blonde. This lady's hair was crystal white, like pure snow. Her eyes, as uncharacteristic as her hair, were a deep ruby red that mesmerized the chained girl enough to have her staring longer than what was necessary. 

Yuuko would say her visitor was an albino but her skin had a creamy feel to it, different than the ghost white an albino would have. She looked healthy but tired, much like Minami. The chuunin had a feeling this lady was a lot younger than her mature way of handling herself gave away. Her own companion had a whole aura of strangeness around him. Yuuko couldn't tell if the horns adorning his head were mere accessories but they looked like the real thing. He stood in a proper, almost butler like, way like the gentleman he appeared to be, his eyes set adoringly on his lady alone as if the chuunin was a mere insect that didn't require minimal attention. Not that she was offended at all.

They made a strange duo but she had more to worry about than their appearance. Their intentions remained unknown after all. Then the white lady commented about the horrible lights that had left Yuuko's own eyes sore and snapped her fingers. Soon, her shadow appeared to gain a life of its own and formed a little table near the center. Since she didn't really appear to be here to harm her, Yuuko god up and walked over to seat on one of the little chairs, letting her bound hands fall on her lap as tea was offered. 

"Chamomile please," she answered politely. She had never tasted Fuzengakure's blend but she needed something familiar now and chamomile tea would definitely do the trick and calm her nerves down a bit. Swiftly, she had a steaming cup in front of her and the girl was suddenly aware her mouth was parched. She didn't want to burn herself so she waited a bit until she took the first sip. Delicious. 

Then, when she was the most comfortable, the lady spoke a threat and Yuuko just stared back at her with a somewhat bored expression. "The door is still closed," she answered simply. "There are still guards outside." 

She took another sip of tea, breathing in the relaxing scent of chamomile as she did. The fuming liquid warmed her insides and brought some color back to her cheeks. "Fuzengakure looked prettier before." The comment was innocent but Yuuko froze as soon as she thought about what she had just said. She didn't mean to bring back what had happened or anything but she truly felt that way. Then again, she had only visited once during that festival before it was completely run over by the Tsuchikage-sama. "The recovery was quick though. Many comment how amazing it was that the country was able to come back to its feet so fast."

Change of topic. She felt the need for it in her bones though she had been the one to speak the words. "Well, to whom do I owe the pleasure of this visit? I feel like I should know you..." she asked with a small polite smile, the same she used to hold for clients back when she still worked on her family's restaurant. "It's a bit late after all but I'm sure my sentence can't be that far away."​


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kei and Kyo 
Interaction Event​_

“The door is closed, and the guards are out there.” She laughed but she quickly twirled her fingers, “But you know, if I didn’t make that threat, you could have taken me hostage and the door would open and the guards would have to let you out.”


She tapped the temples of her head, “Always be aware of your surroundings, and the people you are dealing with. Though now you understand that you can’t simply do that now can you?”

Lucius poured some more hot water and both of the two women cups before stepping back. Though there was a cross in his eyes as he looked at his master. He wasn’t displeased as he watched his master cross her legs and lean back against her shadows comfortably. She had an idea of what could have happen here, and he was slightly proud of that. Kei was becoming a woman, a smart one at that as she looked at the woman across from her.

Ninja women had a slight definition about them, how their muscles were slightly more defined than regular housewives or even regular business women. Though it didn’t harshen their features one bit, many regular women hated how some ninja women were beautiful, and yet there was nothing they could really do about it. Either have outstanding beauty as women who constantly put their lives on the land and who have a lifespan for about 30, or just be regular and live.

Kei sipped her tea as the girl brought up Fuzenkagure wonderful rebuilding and uprising. She sighed, there were many things that got under her skin. Her village, and people who talk about her village and then instantly took it back. 

“My village does look wonderful doesn’t it?” Kei sighed a bit letting her smile disappear into a gentle, more sincere version, “Sooner or later, the attack will be nothing more than a page in the history books, passed down to generation to generation.”

“Even now, we are building to a better future, in hopes of forgetting the wound that was placed on us.”​
Kei gripped the cup in her hand, “Though it is still a wound, and we still feel pain from what happened years ago. It is still fresh and it hurts every day, especially for those who lived through it.”

“For us it won’t be a simple part of history, but it will be something that we will wake up and remember every day.”​
_“Master….” _Lucius called out to her causing Kei to smile up at her summoning, she simply nodded as she looked back at the girl. 

“My name?” Kei chuckled to herself, “Oh my, how could I forget to tell you my name. Excuse me of my rudeness….”

“My name is Kei Sili, it’s a pleasure to meet you.”​
If it wasn’t for the white room, or knowing that this woman was someone who tried to steal something from them. The scene itself would look almost as two girls just sharing table with each other, sipping tea and enjoying the passing of time. Though it wasn’t anything like that, nor would it be. A grave offense had just been dealt, and sentence was going to be carried out soon.

Kei leaned on the table, “Now do you want to tell me your name? Or do you want to keep it secret? In a couple of hours, or minutes, I don’t know how fast Kyo wants to end your life, but the end game will still be the same.”

_*“You will die here.”*_​
“And that in itself is a true shame now isn’t it?” Kei smiled sweetly as she interlaced her fingers together, “The media doesn’t even know about this and it will never know about it? I wonder do you feel like you are dying in an alley.”

“Though you are a ninja aren’t you? The fact of death doesn’t bother you? I bet you don’t even have anyone to leave behind. Many ninjas are like that nowadays, no home life so they result on making ends meet is to become a ninja.”
​
Kei pressed her fingers to her lips, “Do you have any friends? Do you have a way to say goodbye to them? Oh my it’s so sad….”

Kei giggled to herself before clapping her hands together, “Ah, your body will be used for Fuzenkagure science, so that is a good thing. Maybe your organs will help those you were trying to destroy. That would be nice as well.”

"But, it's up to you....It doesn't have to be that way~"


----------



## Hero (Feb 27, 2015)

*Zane Tamura*
How to Train Your Pet Dragon
PART 1












__________

With the meeting of the disciples now adjourned, Tsughi released the Magic Lantern Body Technique. Having control of his body once more, the pink haired boy stood up out of his indian style sitting posture and stretched.

"Ah, what a relief to be out of that wretched meeting." the young man complained while performing a series of stretches. During the time the boy focused on getting his body back in shape, he was being closely eyed by a woman on the other side of Tsughi's desk. Similar to the boy, she too had just been released from the Magistrate's jutsu. Getting the sense that they were done, the woman made her way to the door. As she placed her hand on the door knob, Tsughi called her out by name.

"Kagami, please do hold for a minute. I have a task for you."

The red haired woman turned around and faced the Magistrate.

"What services do you require of me Kawahara the Divine?" Kagami responded in a respectful tone. 

Tsughi continued to sit quietly with her hands folded across her mouth. Rolling her tongue along the inside of her cheek, the raven haired woman contemplated the words she wanted to deliver. When the words formed just right, Tsughi parted her lips slightly to speak.

"Powerful as you may be Kagami, this is not a task you can do alone. That is why I'm having you and Zane do it..."

At hearing his named uttered, the boy immediately halted stretching and let out a wail. "Why do I have to be paired with this bimbo? Divine, you know if she doesn't do as I say, I'll end up killing this bitch."



"I highly recommend that you don't get upset Zane and mistakenly kill Kagami, because if you do, I will kill you." Tsughi said kindly, forming a rare smile. Zane groaned and shuffled his feet in order to be closer to Kagami's side. Just like the boy, she wasn't too enthralled by the match up either. Zane was impulsive, stupid, slow, and unstable. Having him as a partner would slow this process down in the best case scenario and make it fail in the absolute worst case. Although she had yet to see it for herself, there has to be a reason why Zane was the head disciple. Kagami didn't want to believe it, but could this boy actually be stronger than her? Nothing was a good indicator of Zane's strength, but taking this mission up with him was starting to look enticing after all.

"So Divine, what is it that you need for us to do?" Kagami said placing the conversation back on track. Tsughi nodded her head at ever word Kagami spoke and again mulled over the words in her head for a response. 

"I need you to tame, otherwise form a summoning contract with the 5 dragons that dwell within the Land of Scales. With Zane accompanying you, the two of you should have only _moderate_ trouble bringing the beasts into your possession."

The room was went quiet for a split second, but words soon began to trickle over Kagami's lips. "I won't let you down Divine. The 5 elemental dragons will be mine."

Looking over at Zane, Kagami gave an affirming nod. The boy reciprocated the woman's gesture and turned around to make way to the door. Firmly grasping the handle of the door, a sly grin creeped its way across Zane's face.

"Time to train a pet dragon." were the last words Zane muttered as he and Kagami left the Magistrate's office with their freshly assigned mission.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 28, 2015)

*- Land of Earth Capital, Outskirts of Stone Giant City -*

Bright, quiet and occupying a relatively wide and lonely area, the mansion located at the outskirts of the capital of the Land of Earth represents quite a view.

It comprises a large entrance hall leading to a lounge with two sofas, one with optional double sofa bed, a wooden bookcase as a 42 inches TV. From the living room window you can enjoy exceptional views of the garden and the old Roman wall. Also from the entrance you access the service area; a large kitchen with 3 burner gas stove, oven, microwave, sink, marble countertop, fully equipped with utensils dishes and cutlery to organize dinners of all kinds plus everything you need for breakfast. The dining room is equipped with a library with wooden shelves and a large table with chairs. Next, a first bathroom. From the dining room is accessed through a hallway to the bedroom area consists of two large bedrooms with bathroom en suite. 

The first room has a double bed, a small bed , desk, and two large windows with sight so you can observer the garden. The second bedroom is a spacious suite, composed of a first area living room with double sofa bed, two armchairs, desk and TV, and a second area with double bed, wardrobe and en suite. The bedroom - about 40 m? - also has two large windows looking over the garden.

A peaceful sight, a peaceful home...a peaceful day about to be destroyed.











The explosion makes the whole building tremble as what should be a commotion towards those inside the property yet it?s not like that at all. The flames engulf everything under the area occupied by the widest room of the two. The ceiling has been blown up letting the fire to be seen from far away, yet strangely no one seems to notice this, or at least panic does not take over anyone. The dining room, currently being used by three people shakes in the moment but none of the trio seems to mind it, it?s something normal at that place. The sight displays two women, one of them a kid, and one man sitting while having dinner together. 

Staring at both for some seconds, the girl tilts her head.

"No Miria-chan, I won?t go stop him. When Wrath is in a bad mood he can be quite scary don?t you think?"

The girl shakes her head denying the statement of the green-eyed young man who by his appereance is in his early twenties or a little younger. "But, isn?t this your fault? You?re the one who sent your subordinates to wake him up knowing he doesn?t like it ~ "this time the crimson-eyed female spoke getting a nod from the kid accompanying them. Before they can keep with the chitchat, the screams of two people call their attention as they seem to be coming from the garden of the mansion. 

"P-please...h-help...argh!!!"

The eyes of the trio fixed on the man lying on the ground as he rolls trying to make the flames covering his whole body to fade away. The cries of pain keep going until the one-eyed man claps his hands and in a poof a water scroll appears, scroll that he activates launching a strong enough water stream which made the fire disappear allowing to see the seriousness of the injuries. "Sloth, Lust. What?re you two shits doing here?" a deep voice reaches them this time along with the coughs of someone else. The trio looks over to the roof of the mansion from where flames are still emanating yet, strange enough, the rest of the house is not getting burned. From within the scorching sea, a tall figure of around 180 cm comes out, in his right hand a man being held by the neck as the victim seems to be starting to lose consciousness. The young man owner of carbon black hair and ice cold slate gray eyes asks as he let go of the now unconscious man. He is wearing black trousers clearly from a full suit and a red shirt with rolled up sleeves as his feet are completely naked.

"Dude, this is a pain. How many of my people do you think you have sent to the hospital?"the man asked still quite calm. Looking at the girl, the black-haired aggressor tsks his tongue and proceeds to speak."I think I told you not to let anyone in unless I allowed you to, Miria"he ignored the question so a slim little girl who didn?t seem to even reach fifteen years old, possessor of long blue-hair and sea colored eyes, could step forward receiving the one who just went down. A strange one-eyed rabbit puppet is in her hand and a white dress plus a green hoodie with rabbit ears are what conform her attire. 


She suddenly vows as sign of apologize only for an instant later to perform a series of strange and exaggerated gestures"I don?t get you, do it properly."he demands and the girl, kinda ashamed, has no option but to take off the puppet and start to do a bunch of hand signs that the guy is watching carefully as he nods apparently understanding sign language. A sigh comes out from his mouth "Whatever... so what do you want?" he asks with his eys fixed on the _intruders_. One, an elegant white-haired woman with long white hair and scarlet red eyes wearing a purple dress with  sleeves that reach from her wrists to a bit above her elbows letting see part of her arm and shoulders. 



The other a red-haired man wearing a suit with a green shirt under the jacket, some bangs of his carrot colored hair hides his right eye.


*Spoiler*: _Sloth_ 





*attire*




"C?mmon Ak-chan, don?t be so stiff!! Mukkun asked us for a favor"

"Favor?"

"Yeah, Sayaka has a concert tomorrow?s night at the capital and I as her manager gotta be there. But Greed needs to recollect some taxes from a recent loan and told us to ask you to go get them "

"The fuck? Why doesn?t he send his men? he has plenty of people under him."

"Apparently Mukkun?s client is kind of _troublesome_."

That word was not something to laugh at, specially when someone like Greed considered someone as _troublesome._ With a sigh, Akaya can?t do but accept the mission although he would prefer to stay at home sleeping.

"Fine, I?ll go get his money...just tell him not to blame me if things go a bit out of control."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 28, 2015)

Gaiden of Elder Kyoudou
_Interim to the Family Trial
_ 
 Elder Kyoudou watched the Family Trial from a private chamber in the main clan compound, a steaming cup of tea at his side. There were four eliminated already, not including the ones who didn't make it past the first phase. Already, this had begun to shape itself into quite a bloody trial and, as he watched the ongoing struggles of the Houki children, the old retainer couldn't help but reminisce. 

"Ah, these young whelps grow up quickly," he said, bringing the china to his mouth. "I really am starting to feel old..."

_____________

 50 Years Ago​
_From early as I can remember, I served as a mere retainer to the elite of the Houki clan, having been born into a branch which had been shamed in the previous Family Trials. A common servant, no different to the rest. 

Back then, I sought nothing but to make a name for myself. To this end I trained vigorously each day, until my hands became lined with callouses and blood and until my muscles were so sore that I could scarcely move. I trained until I thought I was ready to join the the Heaven and Earth Association; an elite group dedicated to the practice, study and development of taijutsu that has since split up since the rift between the Black and White begun to cause conflict between its members.

Foolishly, I took on their test. I was to take on their four gate guardians, one by one, and defeat at least two out of four to be admitted entry. At the time, I was nought but a whelp; a young boy without true understanding or my strength or lack of spirit. To say that I was confident in my strength would be a grand understatement and, to say that I was humiliated after being defeated instantly by the first of them, would be an even grander understatement. I remember the day clearly.

"Let me tell you something, Kyoudou Houki. You're good. I sense in you the strength to put all four of us to shame," the first of them said, just as she turned her back to my disgraceful state. "But in your current state, there's no way you can beat us. You lack *purpose.*" 

And with that, the four of them left, leaving me on the cold ground to reflect. 

Not so long after that, I left the mountains, still wondering what it was that woman meant when she said I lacked purpose. It was during this time, that I would make the encounter that pushed me from my path of obscurity. Even now, decades later, I remember my meeting with the man whom I would grant my eternal loyalty and respect to; my friend, comrade, master and...__

The man who would later become the Head of the Houki Clan.

"You sure got your ass handed to you, huh?"
_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 28, 2015)

Gaiden of Elder Kyoudou
_Interim to the Family Trial
_ 
I lowered my hands from my face, my blood and dirt flowing into the spring.  "Who's there?!" I demanded, turning to the source of the voice; at the nape of a rather large boulder overlooking the water source. 

"Over here," the voice said again, and I felt a tap on my shoulder. I swung around, eyes widening as his identity was made known to me. Haru Houki, born from the blood of none other than the current head of the clan. He was dressed in formal Konoha shinobi attire; dark pants, sandals and the armoured flak jacket. In my tattered white gi, I couldn't help but feel a little embarassed. 

"H-Haru-sama?" I blinked. "What are you doing here?"

"I was on a mission and I happened to be in the area while you had your duel with those Gate Guardian fellas. You weren't half bad!" he replied, still smiling. He was only four years my elder, but there was something about him that made him look older; the way he carried himself, his size or his disposition. Or maybe my body instinctively recognised him as my superior? 

He continued speaking, unbothered by my silence.

"I've decided that you're going to be my friend. I could use a good sparring partner, and with you around, I'm sure we could get some interesting shit rolling!" Master Haru beamed, then pounded against his chest with a fist. Confused as I was by the sudden invitation, I could tell from the sound of his voice that he was being genuine with the offer. Nevertheless... it was not my place to be on friendly terms with the family's elite.

Thus, I bowed, and replied, "You honour me with such kind words, Haru-sama. But I'm merely a retainer of the Houki Clan -- a servant. Surely you wo-" I felt a powerful slap on the back, right on one of my fresh bruises, and a thick arm wrap around my neck in a friendly headlock. 

"Alright then, it's decided! You're going to be my new sparring buddy from this day on! It's going to be great, kahaha!" He laughed.

"W-wait, Haru-sama, please wa--" But Master Haru was having none of it. He continued walking, until we were out of the spring and down the mountain path again, all the while keeping his arm around my shoulder. 

"Let's see, I'll tell that boring retainer of mine to head back to Konoha without me. We're going to have some sake to celebrate this new friendship!" I considered protesting again, but by this point, I had already resigned myself to the fact that I was now abducted by the heir to the Houki Clan I was born to serve. And yet, despite being so tired I could barely move, I could feel a small smile creeping up on my face.

___________________

We found a local place that sold sake in the town down below and Master Haru then proceeded to drag me up the mountain once again, until we were back at the summit that I had never wanted to see again. The small temple, where I fought the Gate Guardians, and - in hindsight - Master Haru's story of how he happened to be 'in the area' didn't seem quite right. 

"What's up?" he frowned, turning back to look at me, sake bottle in hand. "C'mon, it's not like they're here now."

"R-right!" I quickly followed after him, and the two of us climbed onto the temple rooftops. We sat overlooking the majestic mountain range of Iwagakure and under the burning red sky. Master Haru poured sake into the cups - me first, and then him - then passed me the small disc filled with transparent liquid. 

"To our new friendship!" he declared, then tilted his head back. I did the same, and let the sake wash down my throat. It was burning hot and, given that it was my first time, I broke into a small fit of coughs while Master Haru laughed at me.

"Gah..." I spluttered, setting the cup down. 

"Y'know, Kyoudou," he said, his expression suddenly serious. "Ever since our clan moved from Kumo to Konoha, all we've done is decline. It's _disgraceful._" And with that, Master Haru poured a second round of cups.

We drank again.

"So my plan is, when I take over as clan head, I'm going to bring us back to how we were before! A respected clan whose name strikes fear into any who stand in its way, and _you_ can be my right hand man," he beamed. "What do you think of that, friend?"

"I'm but a mere retainer of the clan, Master Haru. My opinions are not worth considering..." I frowned, and the man in front of me brought a hand to his face. He sighed, shaking it ruefully a few times, before pouring another set of sake.

We drank again.

"Alright then, if you're so keen to take orders, here's one for you!" Master cleared his throat, then smirked. "By the command of I, Haru Houki, future head of the Houki Clan, you are to become the best in the martial arts world! Until you are fit to stand by my side at the seat of power! And _then_, we will make the Houki Clan the strongest in the entire _shinobi_ world!"

I stared back, incredulously. Despite the air now rapidly cooling and the fact that I was wearing nothing but a thin gi, the alcohol now in my system kept me warm. I had very little doubt in my mind that Master Haru was only making me drink so much so quickly now because he wanted to get me intoxicated enough to agree to one of these outrageous things. "Master, I'm afraid such a thing is impossible," I laughed. "You saw me earlier today, I stood no chance of beating even the Gate Guardians."

"Don't be ridiculous, Kyoudou! You're a martial artist, aren't you? If so, you should know the words of the most famous Maito Gai; that thing about springtimes and youths," he said, utterly butchering the actual quote in the process. "I know you'll get stronger. And I know we'll be a great team. And besides, you said it yourself, didn't you?" Master Haru gave a devious smirk. "That you're just a retainer! You've no choice but to accept that order! Kuhahaha, I'm a _genius_!"

I sighed in resignation. "Yes, sir," I accepted, with no small amount of reluctance in my voice, although Master Haru seemed to pay little attention to it, as he hastily poured another set of cups. He passed the first one to me, again, then raised his own cup.

"To seal the deal, obviously," he grinned, then nodded at my own cup, held tentatively in my bruised up hand.

Looking down, I sighed once more, then brought the cup up to meet Master Haru's. We clinked them together, then drank again, and again, and again, until night became morning and until the bottle was empty. We talked of frivolous things for hours on end; our ambitions, our dreams and what we would do once Master Haru became the head of the Houki Clan. Even in my intoxicated state, I recognised all of this as naive babbling fuelled by alcohol, but still...

It was, perhaps, the best day of my life and I would treasure it always. 
​


----------



## Hollow (Feb 28, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
S

Monsters Of A Different Color V

The girl's eyes widened as she heard Kei attentively as she, herself, remained quiet. Assimilating everything the lady was telling her for later, more careful, consideration. For now, she just let her carefully controlled face fall a little at the attitude of her visitor. Yuuko didn't even know what to saw as Kei laughed cruelly at the girl's misfortune. 

She had heard Kei's words about her home with some sympathy. Yuuko would never wish for Kumo to have the same faith and she dreaded the idea that the attack that brought the fall came from their side of the board, but having experienced Kyo's hateful and unjust trial and now seeing this woman's true way of thinking she had to wonder if Osamu-sama's only mistake wasn't leaving these people alive after the attack.

She thought of the way she had always dealt with her enemies in her short life as a kunoichi. Always dealing swift deaths. The girl had only called for pain when obtaining a piece of information was absolutely crucial. But it appeared her guest had different plans for Yuuko. 

"You know," she commented lightly as soon as the woman seemed to pause after making it seem like Yuuko actually had a choice in that matter. What was she going to do, set the girl free just so she could hunt her down? "With all this play of polite words and wonderful tea parties, it seems nobody ever taught you not to play with your food."

Lifting her refilled cup of tea, the girl took a quiet sip before continuing. It wasn't as if she wasn't afraid but she couldn't show it, not in front of this _black widow_. "In other words, please get to the point already. In case you haven't noticed, time is short until your little leader finally decides to cut off my head."

"Or maybe he'll throw me to the beasts while you and your people watch from your little hypocritical democrat thrones, laughing and cheering like the savages you are?"

Then, never taking her eyes off the predatorial rubies, Yuuko didn't curve her lips in a sweet fake smile like Kei. Instead she just dropped her own act of politeness and moved to approach this challenge like she did all her missions. As swift and direct as possible. "My name is Yuuko. Whether I leave someone behind or not is none of your twisted concern. Now either leave or state your business."

"And," she interrupted the platinum haired woman before she could even open her mouth. "If you choose the first I hope you go home and, from now on, always get on your knees in front of your bed, like a good little girl, and pray like you've never before that your village got its hands on these toys." 

Yuuko twirled the leftover tea in her cup before settling it down. "If you do have business with me, do say so. Shinobi, after all," she added as if it was a mere after thought. "Are always open to new kinds of deals."​


----------



## Kei (Feb 28, 2015)

_A Woman's Duty and A Man's Heart
Kei Sili and Zenas Emiya
Interaction Arc_​

Zenas closed her eyes and turned away from the comment that Ren was trying to make. If this was a game, then he would have all his cards out in the open, because he believed that no one could rival the cards he had. Her eyes fell on Kei, who was taking this in as if it was water sliding off her skin, an actual home.  Did the boy wanted to create bad tension, in between someone who had lost one, or one that had to give up her right to defend her home because of reasons. Zenas turned back around and sipped her coffee?.

Kei was slightly right, there was a slight spoon shoved up the asses of most of the Konaha population, it could explain a lot of what is going on around here. 

?There is a lot of things happening on the stage and behind the stage.? Kei said as she finished the last sip of her coffee, though picking up a sugar cube and dropping it in the shadows, who happily took the cube. ?Though whatever could I say? I?m only a simple woman, who live a simple life, as you know, I am not a ninja.?

?However?.You seem like you want more from me,? Kei leaned over to him, ?I love playing around, but only when the playing fields are even.?


----------



## Kei (Feb 28, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kei Sili
Interaction Arc_​
_?Savages?..?_ Kei repeated those words as if they were foreign to her, but at the same time she knew what the word meant, and she had heard it before. For a minute she thought and fixated on the word, she hadn?t heard the word in so long. The word that was used as a derogatory term for her people, for her village, and even if she thought hard enough her whole section. Kei looked up for a minute as she stared at the girl for a second. 

?You are from white,? Kei smiled weakly, ?Savages is the only thing white calls us, ever since we broke off from Iwa they called us savages, and somehow or some way, it broke off to other the rest of white.?

Luicus finally turned his eyes away from Kei and looked directly at Yuuko. He refrained from making any moves or showing signs on his face, but there was rage building up inside Lucius. His master memories was in his own, ever since they connected, and so that word that the woman threw casually around actually meant something for the person he called his master.

Kei got up from her seat, ?Do you know what the rest of black calls us?? Kei smiled to herself as she looked up at the light that gleamed in her eyes.

?Chicks, hell hounds, dogs?.? She brushed her hair to the side as she looked down, ?Do you know how long we have been with these people that we called allies? Longer than we?ve breath air.?

?But we can never escape the brand that has been placed on us.?​
Kei touched her chest before looking at Yuuko, ?We had to do what is necessary to escape the reign of Iwa?.We knew what it might have cost us, but we are willing to accept everything the world throw at us and why they throw it at us.?

There was a little bit more sturdiness between the villages of black now after the attack. Though it was only because the hatred between Black and White only had more reason to fester and grow. It wasn?t actually kindness or caring about their fellow brothers in arms. No, they were wonderful poster children for what White is capable of. 

How lax their government is, how they could get away with anything because they were born on the right side of the fence. Even now, there was nothing against Osamu. Not a single thing, the people of Fuzen would have been happy if something had happen in the state of two years. 

However, the white did_ nothing_?.​
It sat and stir in the people of Fuzen hearts like they ate something bad.​?You wonder why I treat you to tea.? Kei didn?t turn around to face her, nor did she turn her face even once, ?Because I believe in second chances?.And that if your final moments with us shouldn?t be torturous but pleasant. Even if it over enemy lines.?

?Though like most people of white, they believe that they are greater than us?._*savages*_?.?

?That they eat with a sliver plates and forks, as they throw us scraps and call it charity.? Kei touched her lips as she finally turned around.

?Unlike Kyo, I at least try to see whites in different light, but?.?​
?You guys are truthfully all the same aren?t you?? ​
?We can guarantee your safety and your life, as long as you are willing to do something for us.? Lucius interjected finally, his voice was firm, ?One in exchange for your life, you will give back what you stole, and two??

_?i wish for you to do me a favor~?_​


----------



## Chronos (Feb 28, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Sharper Than a Whetstone, Broken Like a Record​
Something emblazoned his chakra, the power of the white room exuded from his body, the eternity of a dimension radiated from his pores, his mind went blank. And existence appeared before him like a shift shadow, shifting it's movements, turning, swerving. The power of it's chakra resonated from it's form. The numbers counted, lowering with each passing second their feet danced through the insides of labyrinth. Their bodies indulging in the taste of a duel, their hands and feet following a formula, a instinctive pattern, reactive, cause and effect. A fist, a kick, a pivot, a swing, a turn. All of which either connected, or was evaded entirely. Rosuto's hand began to poise themselves, and art released, the Circle Walk. The Eight Triagrams. Ba Gua Zhang. His movements began to shift to evasiveness, they were withing constant movement, slithering across each hit, turning, shifting, cycling through the execution. The water under his heel lifting, with each sweep his feet dragged across the moist surface the force brought the water to lift, magnificently adorning the space with the pearl white of their luminescence, light glints of sparkling flashes ran through their surface within the passing of a secular instance. 

Faded, soon within another projectile throw of another devastating conjunction of strikes. Turning, Rosuto hand placed itself upon the surface of the earth, twisting his wrist, while a midst holding his weight on a one handed hand-stand, he turned his body aided by the strength of his core, to build an arching back-leg to the temple of his opponents face. His foot soon found it self colliding with her opponent's own counter measure. He could sense for a second that even if her technique managed to wane the initial weight the swung held, she could only slightly divert it towards the distance, turning, helicoptering his feet into a lift, before placing himself into a stance once more. 

Her chakra, radiating through his eye, witnessing it shuffle within her core, flow like a stream. His hands, felt heavy, his mind followed. His thoughts clouded his judgement, something was taking over, something wasn't right. He wasn't this weak, as his thoughts started to poison his thoughts, as he tried to regain his composure, his mind just lowered the numbers. He had to do something, his consciousness was fading, and something began to assimilate itself within him, something horrid, something true. The amalgamation of sin and chaos reuniting within a single unity, his feet dragged him, his speed crossed pass Yuuko, her eyes turned as Rosuto hand placed itself upon flesh stomach, a stream of blood dripped from his finger, as a push was ushered into midst, a veil of smoke covered both, But Yuuko was sent wayward in the impact. 

"Summoning Jutsu..." 


He lifted himself from the strike, as Hanekawa stood next, imposing, reading the mind of a man that has delved to deep within a power he didn't fully understand. 

"So that's the girl you met? Hmm..."

A mental link bind their thoughts, it didn't take a single audible word for her to understand what she needed to do. 

"As you wish." She spoke as she drifted deeper into the darkness of this lonesome cavern.

"Run."


----------



## Hollow (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
S

Monsters Of A Different Color VI

Well, she had managed to wipe that horrible giggle off Kei's face. If nothing else, at least that. Still, Yuuko couldn't stand listening to the woman's words. Keeping a somewhat bored look in her face, she pushed away her cup of tea and reclined in her chair made of shadows as she listened to the woman with raised eyebrows. 

"Second chances? Different lights? Do you sincerely want be to believe that when just a minute ago you sat there laughing like a viper at my misfortune? Or maybe it's a common habit in Fuzen to kick your enemies when they're already down?" The girl asked with a sharp tongue, holding nothing back. "You play the victims when we are the ones being discriminated. My village had nothing to do with the attack and still you treat us like enemies. I stood up against Iwa that day during the festival and here I am, being mocked by your presence. My village did nothing to help because what responsibility did we hold towards you to lose an ally for the traitors that took the first step in ending our precious days of peace and union?"

"I never agreed with Iwa's attack. My village could do nothing for you for the lack of our power but the message of Iwa's monstrosity was shared through my brother's eyes. But now I see what you people are really about. And tell me, do you get kicks out of this? Out of playing victim at the same time you laugh at the mouse you caught in your trap? Does it help you sleep at night, playing the sheep when you're nothing but wolves?" 

Excited, Yuuko rose from her place and walked through the room, words flooding past her lips like the water she mastered. "Do not put me together with the beasts that killed countless civilians in this territory and don't put me together with you hypocritical psychopaths either. I'm but a kunoichi from my humble village and have no wish to play with monsters like you both are."

"But, out of curiosity, tell me," Yuuko added, turning to stare at Kei in the eyes. "Had my village suffered a similar attack from a black village, would you have come to our aid?"

The woman's butler spoke then, stopping the exchange on spot with iron words that brought Kei's offer back to the first plan. Inhaling, Yuuko sat back down on her chair and thought about what he said and what Kei added for a while before carefully choosing her next words. "The scroll is no longer with me. You will have to remove these so that I can summon and retrieve it," she answered, lifting her hands bound by the shackles that suppressed her chakra in a claustrophobia inducing way. 

"I will not move against my village ever. In any way. I would rather be ripped apart a thousand times than betray my home. As long as the request doesn't involve my village, I will think about it."​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 1, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*Game, Set, Go!*

_Rosuto-san, That Was Totally Unfair IV_

Around half a year before Yuuko had embarked on this small journey to get this very important scroll that, at the rate her opponent was fighting, would totally be lost for her, the girl had had a problem during the bathing season. 

Before puberty hit her, Yuuko had been able to use the cutest bathing suits ever without a care in the world but, afterwards, finding a bikini top that would fit and give the support she needed while being cute at the same time was the stuff only possible in her wildest dreams. No more playing volleyball with her friends, no more swimming against waves, no more cannon balling in the pool, no more running on the beach. No more anything that involved her chest fighting and winning against a piece of elastic cloth held by surprisingly fragile strings. After asking why the girl was so sad and lonely at home when there was such a lovely storm to catch at the beach, waves perfect for surfing, Yuuko had confided her embarrassing problem to Tora who had, for once in the girl's life, understood her pupil and offered a hand in solving the problem.

Under a week, Yuuko received a hand made, personalized bathing suit 100% adapted to fit the life of an active kunoichi. A purple top based on work out bra's with designs in golden sparkles and a cute zipper she could open depending on how much cleavage the girl wanted to show and all the support her proofs of womanhood needed. Accompanied by black shorts with zippers on both sides. It was the first official gift her mentor had given her in her entire life.

So when Rosuto placed his hand on her stomach and treated it like it was the perfect place for summoning, sending her flying a few feet away with the impact and leaving blood running down her skin to stain her precious piece of clothing, Yuuko lost her head.

Ignoring whoever was his summon even though she was curious to have a look at it, Yuuko simply stared down in shock as, with the faint glow her opponent exuded she could see the trail of blood darkening her shorts in the worst way possible. With wide eyes and mouth open in a horrified, silent scream, the girl fell to her knees and tried to wash the stuff away with the water that ran around them, already at calf length. But even though the blood in her skin was easily cleaned, the same couldn't be said about her shorts. She heard a female voice say something but she didn't really pay attention and the summon seemed to already be gone when she faced Rosuto again. Her eyes sharp and glaring at him, hand fisted around the stain. She let it go and it snapped back immediately, gluing itself to her skin again. 

"Run." His voice sounded like a warning but all the girl did was stood and step to stand above the water. He wanted her to run? Well, she was happy to oblige. 

Yuuko ran faster than what she ever managed before but in his direction, catching him off guard and lifting the leg with the kaminari tattoo high to let her foot collide with his face with so much strength she actually hurt herself. Not giving him a chance to actually counterattack her, she barely let him get his balance back before she aimed a punch at him and then another as he grabbed hold of both her hands. Not really pondering anything except maybe frying him alive, Yuuko head bonked him hard and jumped back a few feet with a flicker.

"Rosuto-san," she spoke only loud enough to allow him to barely understand. Cracking her knuckles, Yuuko allowed her black lightning to spark around her hands, temporarily lighting the area with each small flash. "What do you think will happen if I use lightning when we're both completely surrounded by water?"

She hadn't meant it as a threat but as an explanation of how she hadn't really gotten serious yet. Yuuko had no intention to kill or even harm him. This was only play to get him to chill a little bit around her but the temptation to fry him was big with each time she remembered Tora's rare understanding and empathy towards her problem now stained with his blood. Letting the lightning sparks die, she allowed her arms to fall limp on her sides and looked down at her feet, splashing them a bit against the water. 

Forming the Snake and the Hare, she created a water whip as he launched himself at her. But her ears caught something that had her twirling and looking back. It was hard to see but her eyes widened when she saw an immense wave of water headed their way. "Watch out!" She shouted as his punch landed and sent her flying into the body of incoming water. 

As he himself was also caught, she grabbed hold of his arm and held on as the water pushed them forward against their will. Coughing and spitting water, they were thrown rolling onto hard stone not a minute later. The labyrinth was almost completely submerged now, the ground they stood on higher than where they were previously at, the stairs leading to it also submerged. Still coughing, Yuuko rolled to lie on her front and look at the small sea. "What did you order your summon to do?" She asked, baffled. 

As Rosuto didn't answer, she looked to see what was holding his attention and her mouth fell when she saw.

Encased inside a protective glass cube with dried out stars and sea shells. _her_ scroll.​


----------



## Hero (Mar 1, 2015)

*Zane Tamura*
How to Train Your Pet Dragon
PART 2












__________​
"Which dragon are we capturing first?" Zane inquired of his older companion. Kagami peered over to her left at the boy and quickly replied.

"We are going to obtain the fire dragon. It's the closest one to our location and has made the Church of Jashin a little ways north of here its residence."

Zane started to bob his head in conjunction with analyzing the scenario. So the two of them were somehow supposed to subdue the dragon into forming a contract with Kagami, yet an _entire_ church of shinobi crumbled to the monster's might. He wasn't terrified in the slightest of their daunting task, in fact, Zane was aroused at the whole concept of it all. The biggest misfortune was that he couldn't kill the beast. Such a wasted opportunity to have an amazing kill.

"Since we are venturing to the church on foot, we'll reach it by sunset." Kagami continued to explain. "Kawahara The Divine failed to mention this, but these creatures are highly intelligent; easily being able to outmaneuver the smartest of ninja...failure is not an option."

Zane starting grinning widely. This simple mission was getting more dangerous by the second. However the boy did worry that his fun would be hindered due to his lack of a puppet. His last creation was modeled after a kunoichi named Sayano Inoue. It was this puppet the boy used to murder the old leader of this land, Prince Isamu. After killing the prince though, the puppet fell apart due to the amount of stressed placed on it. Unlike most puppets that are made of wood, Zane created his puppets from wax. His creations functioned in a similar nature to Sasori's Third Kazekage puppet, in that the puppet retained the traits of the human it was modeled after. The  concept that placed his puppets above the rest was the fact that his wax puppets could not be distinguished from the real person it was derived from. 

Taking a dna sample from a human, Zane can combine it with his wax to form a perfect human puppet. Everything from their chakra nature all the way to the atoms that made up their body is copied. Despite all the perks of these creations, they were still susceptible to fire at the end of the day. None of this mattered though because Zane no longer had a puppet. Without a puppet, assisting in the dragon's subdual was going to be a bitch.

"Kagami, I'm not sure how much use I'll be without a puppet..." Zane said coyly before taking a brief pause, "So may you provide me a sample?"

"Absolutely not." the woman next to him shot back. The boy's face started to contort into a grotesque expression of displeasure. He hated not getting what he wanted. Solving the issue would be simple though. All he had to do was kill Kagami and he could have what he wanted. This time though, he couldn't do that because of The Divine Cunt. If Tsughi hadn't covered Kagami in her blood by threatening Zane, the boy could have his way. It was even more annoying because Kagami probably tasted good too. This feeling of helplessness Zane was feeling was overwhelming because the shinobi was seething with rage and had no way of letting it out. Maybe this time he could get over the broad's defiance. Only this time.

"Fine, but don't be screaming when you need me to bail you out. I'll enjoy watching you burn."

Kagami didn't even attempt to entertain the young man's comments. She smiled to herself because she knew she had riled the boy up. The remainder of the duo's trip continued on in silence. Kagami was fine with that because she didn't like Zane and he wasn't giving her any reasons to. It took the pair 2 and a half hours to make it to the church, and like Kagami predicted, they arrived at sunset.

​
"I smell brimstone." Zane said in an exaggerated serious tone. Kagami sneaked a glance at her partner and chuckled. There wasn't the smell of brimstone in the air at all and Zane was clearly trying to be funny.

"Shut up kid. Now are you ready to do this?" Kagami said calmly, now coming down from her little high.

Zane nodded in assurance, "Let's fuck it up." as man and woman walked into the church together.


----------



## River Song (Mar 1, 2015)

*Ragyo Ueda*
_Girls gotta do what a girls gotta do. _​
The rain pattered on the tin roof, composing a dissonant melody, syncopated and polyphonic. It was a curious little village, this home of mine. It's in the south of Fuzen, formerly Ame, so the rain is a constant. I don?t mind the rain though, I did when I first came here fresh eyed and bushy haired. Konoha was always so warm and so sunny, welcoming. But really a warm welcome is not denoted by the wether, or the town but rather the poeple. Even the, at a glance, people wouldn?t describe Ame is welcomng. Everyone here is rougher, more outspoken; they hold no heirs about them, no titles that deem them superior. They al just struggle to get by. Some struggle more than others but that depends on competence rather than circumstance. They are not completely oblivious to the outside through; when I arrived three years ago in my formal attire, face covered in makeup they knew where I was form. Bern, the shopkeeper, still call me his "little lady Ragyou" to this day. I owe a lot to Bern, he got me started, taught me the shortcuts and the skills. I haven?t wore formal attire since that day, rather I opt for something more subtle, more practical. Leather usually, although mesh isn?t absent form my repertoire. No more makeup either, it?s a form of subterfuge really pretending to be something you're not. While I don?t object to this in a professional capacity I fail to see the point of it in a personal capacity. Why try to be something you're not, you should be who you are and you should thrive.  

My last job was trivial, but it was fun. Bern called in a favour, I always do his for free; I didn?t like being indebted to him, for the skills or the food or the clothes, I worked them all of. I have standard though, I refuse to take a job that has no meaning. Just because you don?t like a guy doesn?t give you the right to kill him. Ninja's have morals; mercenary's don't. I like that distinction. Bern wanted someone scared, not killed, but just have them see his way of things. This guy was holding out on goods that he'd promised. Not a cute move. He was the shape of a doughball, small and portly, and obviously an amatuer. It wasn't hard reaching him, he lived with his wife and two children. I wouldn?t hurt them, not for this. Only for the cause would I do that. I broke down the door easily enough. One kick, two kick, three. The children cowered from me, a natural response. I told them to run along, I wouldn?t be long. The wife was next, she was harder to convince. she wielded a frying pan, brutishly swinging it at me. It wasn't an effort to snatch it from her hands and walk past her. Fear is paralytic to even those with the strongest love. Finally I reached him, inside a shabby cupboard converted into a makeshift study. I looked around the room, the wall was adorned by pictures of his children and academic degrees. Distracted I walked, my shoes making no sound, to the wall.  

_"What's your degree in?" _

"M-m-medical Chemistry." 

  So that's why I was here, he was not a member of the underworld but rather a simple chemist. Bern was forcing him to make his ingredients. 
I fixed the degree, it was squint.

 Bern had lied to me.   

_"Sorry for interupting." _

I returned the frying pan on the way out.

--------

" BERN YOU CUNT. I WANT A WORD." 

The door slammed behind me, its impact echoing through the shop. In reality the shop was a hub of smugglers and thieves, hiding from the authorities; a pirates haven. 

"My little Lady Ragyou." 

"Call me that again and be prepared to loose fingers." 

"Don?t start with me you stuck up bitch, did you get the shit!" 

There were one or two lowlives in the room who hugged the shadows like a cub to a lion. Bern stood at the desk, tall and impeding. He was obviously muscled but his body had deteriorated with age, a husk of what it was. Enraged I formed a hand seal. Acid Modification: Hidden Mist Technique. The shop megan to steam up; the patron running from the room rubbing their eyes. 

"Don?t start you?re Shinobi shit with me you little cow. Did you get the shit." 

"The man you sent me too, he was a chemist, struggling to feed his family. " 

"Yeah? So what, he has what I need. You've never pulled the moral highground before." 

"You lied to me, you told me he was a thug, A criminal. I was prepared to hurt him." 

"Well duh, that's what I keep you for." 

"You egotistical bastard, I don?t do something just because you say so; I do what is right." 

" Hahahaha! Of course, you only fight t benefit you're stupid little 'cause'" 

Her fist connected with his face with a sickening crack. Then her foot met his groin as she screeched. Toppling him oveshe continued her unrelenting assault on him. Finally  she stopped and looked down; at he corpse of the man who had took her in. 

_"I don?t like being lied to." _​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 1, 2015)

*Atlantic Storm and Kei presents:*

A Woman's Duty? A Man's Heart?
_The story of two maidens, a summon,
And an asshole._​
The noticeable darkening of Kei and Zenas' faces as he posed his question didn't elude Ren. Of course it didn't. Noticing that sort of stuff was elementary stuff in the Houki clan; you simply _had_ to be able to read people like books to survive and thrive. He smiled back sheepishly. "My apologies, I didn't mean to touch on the subject so brazenly, but I really meant nothing by it." The Houki's voice was as smooth as silk, laced with a soothing softness and what also appeared to the girls to be genuine remorse on his part.

He held the cup of coffee in his hand tightly and fell quiet for a bit, as if mulling something over. It was true that he did begin the conversation with some sort of ulterior motive, but truthfully, the chūnin would have preferred to test waters for a bit longer. Try and extract some more information.

Ren sighed and looked back up at Kei. "I suppose that's fair enough," he replied, finally. "Simply put, I'd like your assistance with something. Information, as it were, but it'd be a deal that would be nothing but beneficial to you. I'm... looking for a certain man, you see, and I've reason to believe that he's hidden somewhere in Fuzengakure with one of the local gangs. All I need from you is information on some of the criminal groups in your city, and in return, not only will one of your rivals be wiped out but I'll make sure you receive some monetary compensation for your help. "

The Houki smiled nonchalantly, sipping at his coffee, before adding, "You _did_ come to Konoha for business opportunities, after all."


----------



## Hollow (Mar 2, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*Training *

_Stamina_

Yuuko's mornings were fairly simple. She'd get up, eat something, exercise and shower. Apparently not today though. 

It was still dark, probably not even five in the morning, when Yuuko opened her purple eyes to state into a pair of brown ones. A loaf of bread was swiftly shoved inside her mouth and the girl barely had a second to chew and swallow before a mug of milk came her way. "Wake up bitch," Tora ordered. "Since I have the time today, we're going to train."

"Tora, were you drinking?" Yuuko complained, grabbing the mug before she became the first person in history to successfully drown in a simple mug of hot milk. "You stink."

"Shut up and get up," the brunette ordered, getting off the girl and moving to open the curtains as if there was any sun to greet them from outside. Lightning flashed and the woman shrugged. "Close enough. Now get that lazy ass up. We need to get moving soon. The end of the world depends on us!"

Yuuko put the mug on her bedside table and simply shifted to get deeper inside her covers. "Go to bed Tora, you're drunk."

It was apparently the wrong move as the poor chuunin was swiftly yanked by her ankle and thrown off her bed, covers and all. "Don't make me repeat myself bitch. Do you want to be a weakling forever?"

The girl signed and merely got up. She really needed to have a word with the local bars about how much alcohol her mentor could have before they sent her home. "Fine, fine...least let me get dressed."
  __
(?Δ?)
()   ()
  /|\

The girl rubbed her face and then her arms as she stood outside with her mentor, in the middle of their favorite training grounds. The wind was going hard and her unbound hair was everywhere, as if it had a life of its own. "You should let your hair loose more often," Tora mentioned with a large grin. "You'd scare half your enemies off looking like that." 

"Funny," the girl grumbled, patting the crazy black strands away before she began to stretch and get ready to whatever her mentors had prepared for her today. "Exactly what did you call me here for anyway? We didn't have a training session planned for a while yet."

"We're going to work on your stamina today. 25 laps around our beautiful village. Now."

Yuuko stared at her mentor with narrowed eyes, trying to convey that if this was a joke, she wasn't laughing. The woman just kept looking though. As if there was no joke. When enough time had passed, the brunette walked over to the girl in such a way that Yuuko couldn't help but turn and start training immediately. 

Every time she would look behind her, Tora was just a few steps behind, leisurely running while reading a PINKU magazine at the same time, as if merely taking a stroll. Yuuko really didn't get how her mentor could be so...frustratingly awesome. While the copper skinned woman hadn't even began to break a sweat, Yuuko was already panting hard and they had only ran little past one lap. How the hell was she supposed to make it through 25?

Easy. It became a matter of what Yuuko feared more: Tora or passing out from exhaustion. Anyone who wasn't familiar with the girl's mentor, might immediately point to the latter but Yuuko knew the answer by heart so she kept her feet moving. Left foot up, left foot down; right foot up, right food down. Rinse and repeat. It didn't matter if she went slow as long as she steadily kept at it. Anytime she seemed to slow down more than acceptable, she would feel the dangerous presence of the brunette grow closer. As if she was being chased by an actual, very hungry tiger. 

By the time she was around the tenth lap, the sun was already up high and she couldn't help by fall flat on the ground. The woman quickly caught up and crouched next to the beet red, panting girl. "Well...you lasted longer than I thought you would," she whistled. 

Raising her head just a little she glared at the woman and flipped her off. Finding courage in the pure exhaustion that had her body feel as if it was made out of heavy rocks. Thankfully, Tora just laughed and passed by her. "Tora...Tora, where are you going?" The girl called but her mentor only keep the walking further and further.

"Tora...I can't move..." Yuuko pushed herself to stretch an arm in the woman's direction. Panic spreading over her face as she saw herself left alone in the borders of her village with legs that refused to carry her even a step further.

"TORA!"​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 2, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Sharper Than A Wheatstone, Broken Like A Record, Caged Like An Animal​
She understood. For a second he could see her eyes waver at the tinge of his tone. Struggling with a desire so prevalent, so grossing, the illusion continued to prowl his soul, crawl upwards chilling his spine. A chaotic mess, his teeth gritted, pressed under a force which blinded his judgement. But the grit merely formed a smile. Brought it from cheek to cheek disturbingly painting that canvas with the madness of a lonesome warrior. His hands trembled under the unknown force, his movements craved blood, a second passed, pressing his palm on her stomach, he could sense the warmth, the blood pulse through the veins. Life enticingly flowing through the canals of her flesh. It was disgusting, but something called him, something bubbled on his sense. Evoking a rather impulsive carnal nature for murder. He could hear, even for a second the pulse of his own heart beat, how rapidly it ran on his chest, his hand reaching his mouth, covering the gape as if to hide the monstrosity he was turning into. Swallowing, drowning his emotions, secluding them in the box where he placed it. He fought a higher power, the puppeteer.  But all of it was painted in gradients, a world with colorful boundaries and limitless potential.  

The shadow continued, Yuuko continued. His head was met with a force, but not as powerful as he devised, his eye closed and the strain which built on flesh had slowly begun to fade, the strength a single unity, worry crossed through her tone, but her voice started to shift in his mind. He couldn't hear it. The screeches high voltage began to resonate, endlessly across a field of darkness, where water conducted it passage spectacularly. A weary smile, something he forced not protrude came from his lip. Twitching, holding it back but something merely escaped him, something wasn't right. But he really held enjoyment of it, even if reluctantly, he enjoyed every secular instant he felt his power explode. 

"You... Can't... I will... I can't.... D-d-d-d-die. They need me... They need me."  

His feet rushed, but the crumble of stone created a fissure, the bodies sent flying across the force of the water, Yuuko's grasps taking him with her. Was she trying to kill him? Or merely something to keep him safe? A hit, his head found itself caught in a stone, his mind began to ease and soon the power slowly but effectively was becoming null. His opposite eye open, to be found floating in a world surrounded in water, the cave had been submerged. And Hanekawa's voice began to sound on his mind, an escape. As he floated, his eye turned towards the side, Yuuko was fine. A breath and a kick his body went under water, noting the box which held the scroll, he commanded once more the seal's which would summon Hanekawa. 

She quickly went and drove towards the box, while Rosuto rushed towards Yuuko. His hand lifted her, as his feet walked upon the watery surface. Rushing towards the exit, utilizing Hanekawa's memories of the labyrinth, he went in a specified pattern, his feet swerving on each turn, until a light at the end of the tunnel shone towards the exit. Kicking, their bodies were met with the warmth of an ended storm, reaching land. Hanekawa, behind, Rosuto placed Yuuko upon the floor and merely glanced at her. A sight as he told Hanekawa to hand her the box. 

"Sorry." 

He said nothing more, as his feet moved pass her. Ignoring everything that had just occurred. Ignoring his impulses. Declaring this mission a failure without much a care in the world.


----------



## Hollow (Mar 2, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*Game, Set, Go!*

_Rosuto-san, That Was Totally Unfair! V_

It all happened too fast for the girl to even be able to assimilate what exactly was going on. Honestly, she wasn't sure if she liked the fact that she was so...movable to the point where Rosuto had pretty much carried her all the way outside without blinking. Yuuko might've actually gotten offended but she was so baffled she just stayed as quiet as a mouse the whole trip, barely noticing the pretty summon that followed behind.

For once, the warm sun shone high above, announcing the end of an exhausting day. Still at a loss for words, she just stared ahead as Rosuto's summon handed her the glass case with the scroll Yuuko had desperately wanted to much and the boy himself simply apologized, walking past her to return home Yuuko guessed. Summon following behind. 

Why had he apologized? For Yuuko's bathing suit...somehow that seemed so silly after it was all over. For fighting her? But none of them had gotten hurt and it had all been just play... She looked down at the case in her hand with a confused expression and almost called after him, to give him the box and say it doesn't matter. But it did matter to her, a lot. Inside was a very important technique. And he just disappeared without looking back, as if trying to put everything about her behind his back. Not that there was much. 

A bit shaken, she waited a little bit longer, until her mind settled down a little and her hands stopped shaking and then got up to head home herself. Tora was out by the time she arrived, the house dark and silent but warm. So the girl took the chance to go place the case and her bag on her room and headed to take a long bath and maybe remove that annoying blood stain off her bathing suit. When she was settled under hot water with bubbles floating all around the bathroom, the chuunin bit her thumb and called for her little sisters.

She had a special request for them.
  __
(?Δ?)
()   ()
  /|\

"Mi-chan, you can't let go okay?" Ao-chan reminded her easily distracted green sister as they both glided from bush to bush in an effort to catch up with their older sister's friend. Mi-chan had already tried to wonder off more than a couple of times and the blue sprite had to pay special attention to make sure their hands never let go. It would be a big no-no if Midori got lost after all.

"But Ao-chan, Mi-chan thinks those flowers over there look so pretty! They're first bloom! Ao-chan and Mi-chan should pick some for one-sama!" The easy going sprite answered with shining eyes and blushing cheeks, making the other sigh and shake her head.

"Ao-chan will help but after we're done. This is a special request from ne-san, after all! Look, over there, Mi-chan! Fluffy hair!" Ao-chan pointed with her free little hand at guy that quickly traveled. He was thankfully still inside Lightning. It would've been very complicated to find him otherwise. 

Pulling Mi-chan along, the blue sprite glided until they got as close as they could and hopped to get his attention. Since they were the size of a hand, it was easy to miss the sisters amongst the greenery that determined the borders between Lightning and Fire. "Ne-san's friend! Ne-san's friend! Little Killers have a message from ne-san!" Aoi announced proudly before pulling Mi-chan to stand on her shoulders so they could appear a little bigger. "Look down here ne-san's friend! Mi-chan," Aoi added in a whisper when it looked like they had gotten their target's attention. "Do you remember what to say?"

"Mi-chan thinks so, Ao-chan!" Midori happily announced, clapping her hands before she removed her hat and put her hand inside, as if looking for something. Soon she removed two containers. One that was roughly the size of a perfume bottle and another of a nail polish container. "Oni-sama-"

Aoi squeezed her leg and Midori corrected herself. "One-sama's friend, one-sama has asked for Mi-chan to give one-sama's friend two special gifts. First," she explained, pushing the biggest bottle high above her head. "This is called Cherub's Trumpet. It's Mi-chan's special blend! It's very yummy and does one-sama's friend lots of good stuff!"

"It will help ne-san's friend keep strong and healthy in a battle!" Aoi explained further, so the boy wouldn't misunderstand. 

"Mi-chan was about to say that..." Midori complained before holding up the second, much smaller bottle. "This one is called Second Chance one-sama's friend...it's much more special. It gives one-sama's friend a second chance."

"In a fight, when ne-san's friend is losing and almost on the brink of dying or passing out, it will stop your pain and wounds for some time until ne-san's friend can find help, okay?" The blue sprite took it on herself to explain deeper again.

"Ao-chan!" Mi-chan complained.

"Mi-chan's forgetting something!"

"Ah, yes! Mi-chan is! Here," sticking her hand inside her hat again, the sprite grabbed a bag filled with candy and handed it to the boy along with the potions. "It's for summon-chan! Everything is to thank you for giving one-sama the scroll which holds a very important storm technique called-"

Aoi pinched her little leg again and pushed her off her shoulders, shaking her head at her helpless sister. "Ne-san bids farewell!"
  __
(?Δ?)
()   ()
  /|\

"Did you complete your task?" Yuuko asked, sipping at her hot cocoa as Ao-chan came gliding through the window, dragging Mi-chan behind. The poor green sprite falling on top of the open scroll the girl had been studying attentively, panting but holding pretty flowers in her hand. For Yuuko who took them with a kind smile.

"Yes ne-san! Ao-chan made sure Mi-chan didn't screw up. Ne-san offered her friend a lot of gifts," Aoi commented, sticking her finger in the cocoa to taste a little too. Licking her lips afterwards. 

"He has helped me out a lot too," Yuuko explained, reading through the scroll's contents again with an increasing smile. "He deserved those potions and...besides..." she added with a happy smile. "One must always treasure one's friends, right?" 

Both sprites nodded happily, even though Midori was still panting. Sitting in a way that his the title of the scroll.

_Storm Release: Shooting Stars Technique_​


----------



## River Song (Mar 2, 2015)

Ragyo Ueda 
_Eye of the storm. _​

HR was such a hassle. In organized crime there was generally a high turn over in terms of personnel. When I killed the old man eyebrows were raised and dissentors complained. But in time things returned to normal, they eyebrows dropped and thse who tried to argue with me were silenced; it was easy really working in a non ninja village; one flash of jutsu and the ants scurry away. Hilda stepped in to take over the shop, she was tall and intimidating so she did the job well. I still to jobs for her at a reduced price and in return I get some benefits, she was nice; even if I didn?t trust her completely. 

Things were moving slowly, I'll admit. There were less forrays into white; less chances to strike at their core. Hilda was cautious, too cautious she dare not offend the other gangs or the church. Frankly, she was boring. Less work allowed for more free time of course; but what does one do in a town where she has no family and no friends? My solution was walking, it allowed me to clear my head; to contemplate my future. I had to start working independently soon, I can?t be held back
. 
So a walk is what brought ne to this bath one day. It was dusty, a beaten road that had been walked for years, the rain was on; as always so I carried a small umbrella, elevated to shield me from the rain. Children ran past me, screaming and giggling about irrelevant things. I loved how you could just blend into the background here, I was noone to anyone because I had not proven anything. A meritocratic system, and one of which I approved. I small at the children, a genuine smile as they rushed by. Two girls and a boy, a perfect team of gennin; they'd probably never have that opportunity though. Such a shame. Such a dire shame. 

I turned a bend in the road. The trees arced over me here, protective hands trying to divert the downpour. Nature had always been a comfort to me, nature doe not judge neither does it segregate, it is just permissive of all that walks among it. There was a building in the distance, or ruins. I can't quite tell, I had never wondered in this destination before, never had the urge to, but every new vista was an  amazing sight. A man- no- a boy marred the beauty of these ruins. How annoying, the human race did have a tendency to mar beauty, even its own. Why was he standing in the rain? 

_"Won?t you get wet out here?"  _


----------



## Kei (Mar 2, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kei Sili
Interaction Event_









​
At first it started it off as a giggle, soft and playful like a child, but soon it became warp it became tainted somehow. As her body shook with laughter, as she tried to hold herself from breaking apart. Lucky her crazed laughter couldn’t be heard. This room was sound proof, made for completely for driving people insane. However, the insane one was probably Kei as she finally stopped shaking, as tears ran down her face from laughing so hard. It broke the tension in the room, and replaced it with unease when she had finally stopped. Her back still facing Yuuko, her hair covered her eyes as she fell silent and the air became tense all over again.

The silence began to thicken each passing second, until Kei finally looked over her shoulder. Her eyes a bright red and fangs protruding out of her mouth.

_“Oh really?” _She purred​
And almost like it was a signal, the shadows came to life, wrapping themselves around Yuuko, dragging her deeper into the shadows. The hands grabbing every bit they could as they pulled her to Kei. Once she was in front of their master, they kept pulling at her. Her hair, her face, they were trying to drag her down into the darkness, but Kei reached out and touched Yuuko face. Cupping it gently, almost as if she was a mother she brushed the ruffled hair out of the girls face. Although this didn’t stop the shadow hand torment, as they began to liquefy covering half of her face and body. 

Kei leaned down and forced Yuuko to look into her ruby eyes that turned into slits like a viper.

_“Then I ask…..”_ Kei purred gently, the hands forcing Yuuko right eye open making her look at Kei

_*“What…the fuck…were you doing here…..”​*_
It was a simple question….A simple question with a simple answer​
Although there was so much murderous intent dripping from Kei’s mouth, her tongue was sharp and yet her tone was gentle. Everything was contradicting each other as she forced Yuuko to look at her….

“It wasn’t a fucking peace treaty now was it?” Kei continued to ask as her smile twisted into a frown, “You were taking something from us, which could lead to our destruction, and yet here you are trying to twist your words on to me.” 

_“My village isn’t apart of this…”_
“She says as she steals scrolls…”​_“I was there to help!”_​“She says as she infiltrated the government building of Fuzen…”​_“We are allies! Peace, love, and union! Savages~ Savages~ don’t put me in the same lot of Iwa!”_

The next laugh was high pitched almost a scream, Kei cocked her head back as she allowed her screaming laughter fill the room. Though as quick as it started she stopped and got back into Yuuko face…

*“YOU ARE A FUCKIN JOKE AREN’T YOU?!” *Kei yelled at her, *“YOU HAVE THE NERVE TO COME HERE AND PRETEND I’M THE SAVAGE WHEN YOU ARE THE ONE SENDING SCROLLS OVER THE ENEMY LINES!”*


*“SCROLLS THAT CAN LEAD TO ANOTHER ATTACK!”*
*“SCROLLS THAT CAN KILL MY PEOPLE! SLAUGHTER OUR CHILDREN! RIP EVERYTHING UP AGAIN!”​*
The hands became crazy active again as they pulled Yuuko deep down into the shadows….

A small hair fell in Kei line of sight, and so she twisted it up with her fingers and swung it back.

“You said something interesting before….If it was your village that was attacked, what would have happened? Would we have come to your aid?” Kei thought for a minute before smirking as she looked up at the ceiling, “_I would~_”

“I would help~” She repeated as she opened her arms, Lucius came over as he took her hands,_ “It would be so beautiful too~”_

“I would rally my people, accept your people graciously with open arms~” Kei and Lucius began to waltz, “Your people would feel like brother and sister in our village, as if they were apart of us for a long time, we would get drunk off of wine and feast until the sun comes up! There would never be an unhappy day for your people!”

Kei laughed as Lucius spun her around, though as he did the shadows didn’t let up once. 

“And then….” Kei chuckled stopped as Lucius dipped her, “We would have our residency open, we will call your people brother and sister, Phoenix’s under the light of divine fire, we will give them a chance to cleanse themselves of the past, and open themselves up to the fire….”

“One by one~ your people will step into the fire…..”​
Lucius picked her back up as they spun around each step lighter and lighter than the next. 

“Your people will become Fuzen Phoenix’s!” Kei chuckled as she twirled around almost never letting her feet touch the ground, “I’ll erase it all!”

*“I’LL ERASE EVERY SINGLE TRACE OF THEIR HISTORY!!”*​
Lucius carried his master like a queen….

“And when time come for war….They’ll serve us happily on the front lines! Dying for our cause! Spilling blood for our people.”​
The two finally stopped dancing, but by that time, Yuuko had already seeped down into most of Kei’s shadow.

_“What a wonderful idea isn’t it~” _Kei asked


----------



## Chronos (Mar 2, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery LT
Mind, Soul and Just A Bathe of White​
His body adjusting to his power, his movements concentrating against a myriad. The whipping of his feet, the following of his hands, all went in precise harmony. But his chakra exuding in quantities, after the last incident, his men were left baffled, his summon looked straight. Her eye pondered his movements, reading his mind was essential for such, and Rosuto was pressed to compromise within the very battle, issuing commands, the men followed the directive as follow. The panting of his breath, the energy which stored itself within his core began to emanated from within once more. Flowing through each individual tenketsu channel, even the artificial, Rosuto focused his control, his breathing. The dance of a flourished shinobi, and enemy of the world. The noted such after the encounter with a dreaded enemy, and against a so called companion. The veils of such a room hid an enigma, something that has built a settlement upon subconscious. He knew time had begun to shorten itself the moment he and Yuuko had found their little dispute. The innocence of her begin brought a frown to his lip, he knew she would one day know the cruelty of reality, and once such happens, what will she be forced to do?

Ignoring such a fleeting thought, his twist began to make him more agile, his sweat dripped the earth, as his forced began to press the assault with intense prejudice. His kick left his to a wall, where two of his men came blade at hand, before they could move another step, Hanekawa had formed a seal, followed by several more, as her aura of indigo hue resonated in shape of an elongated flamed spear, her hands played with it, as she tossed it with such finesse, Rosuto was left to merely and action, doing as before once more, he allowed the power to become one with his own, assimilate his chakra and become another part of the white room. He could sense it's presence, both of the mother and the room, his chakra felt heavy, like the solidified nature of its content weighed him. Like a flame, he merely allowed the Shisa Tsuitō to flow withing his canals, instead of to be exchanged with his own power. It worked simultaneously, in harmony, and although the sensation differed from anything he ever sense before, there was, without a doubt the warmth of the mother within such power. 

And embrace he had not since felt since he was around the age of 13 years old. His feet crossed and turned upon a large leap. Horizontally twisting himself upon the air, extending his foot, his back helping the weigh of his body cycle into a circle. As an extension a flaming whip followed from behind his kick, an extension of the technique which flowed spectacularly into a stream pushing the enemy back and colliding with the spear. The energizing blast of both caused the area to become engulfed in a cloud of smog, from which, Rosuto had made it's appearance, a new style and new form. The flames of white began to cycle with each individual stroke, punch, kick, as he commanded. The control and peace he needed to endure to cause this form to protrude from his body, even from the artificial arm he could summon such power. 

The enemy was left at an impasse, unable to close the gap without being met with a wider range of flaming streams of the unknown white power. Reduce to merely dodging at the impact of such could leave the target with a serious wound. The flair of such a technique, the posture of greatness, the meticulous movements. It was as if Rosuto himself had entered another field of play, the advantage was entirely turned, and even though he could combine both taijutsu and ninjutsu into a single form, even though he had wasted a considerable amount of chakra with his initial attempts, at the current juncture he had seemed to found the yin to his yang. The balance between both. 

And as the waves of fiery white circled around him like a delicate typhoon, there was a little something which clouded the connection between Hanekawa and Rosuto. At a moment, she felt the same sensation she did when he first entered the obscurity that was the white room. The emptiness and the grooming silence of a maddening entity settling in Rosuto's stead. Whatever collided with his emotion, it did so perfectly that Rosuto merely accepted it without any form of restraint. In fact, to some degree, he found it quelling. And that worried Hanekawa... Lifting her arm, she had ended the session without another word. Rosuto calmed himself and the men bowed in honor of the moment, and proceeded to leave the area.

Gazing at his palms, the achievement of such felt empty. Because with or without it he felt as if he had lost more than he had gained. Mao walked the earth with two of the best people in his life. Zell had now become a martyr of a room which he still is blinded too. He senses so many discrepancies, so many differences. To be attached to dimension he wasn't aware of, what do to but to search the answers upon the very people who he's trying to kill?


----------



## Hero (Mar 3, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Home is Where the Heart is.
 PART 1












_________


> _"W__on’t you get wet out here?" _


  Came a voice from Takashi's right. Normally, the teenager wouldn't respond to a stranger, but he was feeling _nice_ today.

"It's what I deserve afterall." the boy explained turning towards the girl. "When  this place was destroyed by Tsuchikage Osamu, I ran like a coward while  my family here were slaughtered. These droplets aren't rain, they're  tears. I need to feel them. Will this make me feel better? Maybe, or at  least that's what I hope to think...tell me, what is your name?"

"Ragyo Ueda," she said plainly while taking a look around Takashi towards the ruins. "If  you ask me, I think the ruins are beautiful. Beautiful when you aren't  standing in front of them at least. You should move along."

Takashi narrowed his eyes are the girls insensible comments. He hadn't  much time to get to know Ragyo, but it was obvious she needed a lesson  in pragmatics. "Actually," Takashi began, "If  you ask me, it's tragic, considering this isn't what the orphanage or  environment looked like 2.5 years ago. You see all of these trees  surrounding us? None of them were here in the past. Believe it or not,  this was a city. It is hard to tell know since nature has reclaimed the  land humans have taken from it."

Ragyo continued to look at Takashi unamused. Clearly this boy was too  attached to this world. If there was anything tragic about this site, it  was him. "Again, I'm talking about the ruins.  The environment nor your past concerns me. I'll say it again, but you  should leave. You're getting _wet._"

Takashi gave a long sigh. Why was it that he always ran into these type  of characters? "You seem not to understand the concept of sorrow or love  nor regret. I can't say for certain why you're this way, but if I had  to take a guess, I'd say it was due to terrible rearing in your home.  Whatever it is, I'm sorry for you, but I won't leave. This was and _still_ is my home. My heart will always be *black*."


----------



## River Song (Mar 3, 2015)

Ragyo Ueda
Petunia's
​
"
You seem not to understand the concept of sorrow or love nor regret. I can't say for certain why you're this way, but if I had to take a guess, I'd say it was due to terrible rearing in your home. Whatever it is, I'm sorry for you, but I won't leave. This was and still is my home. My heart will always be black." 

Hmph. How insolent. This boy was over emotive and quite frankly trying. If I wanted hi life story I would have asked. I shifted my umbrella, looking at him. He looked...impractical. It was sillly to be out in the rain looking like that. Impracticality runs parallel to either arrogance or weakness, I haven?t decided which yet. The boy looked to be of ages with me, but he seemed liek a troubled soul. Never show you're opponent your emotions, it's like playing a game of poker with your hand on the table.

_
"Boy, I may not seem to understand but trust me I see further than you expect me too. I find it quite insulting to question my intelligence. I understand sorrow and I understand grief. I also understand that sitting infront of a destroyed building will do no good. You will only get wet and I will only get annoyed. I am not demanding you leave, for I hace no grounds to; however I encourage you to listen to some advice. When it rains, you will get wet. It's not exactly hard is it."_

What she said was true, she would not make the boy move. It would be an unneeded expenditure of her energy and quite frankly it was useless; yes he did mar the landscape but she could simply view from a different angle. Ragyo stepped forward surely, her body erect and her steps sure. She moved beside the boy and then past him; she didn?t spare him a glace. He hadn?t proven himself to deserve any idle attention. She bent down towards the soil, picking up the crumbling rock. she examined it, it was soft , fertile, perfect for growing. 

" Perhaps I will plant something here, when ever life ends there ends up being a window for creation. Like here. Petunia's. I think I'll plant Petunia's."


----------



## Hero (Mar 3, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Home is Where the Heart is.
 PART 2












_________

Takashi snorted at the girl's comments. "If you really knew what true sorrow was, you'd understand why I'm standing here. Me being wet is the entire point." Takashi muttered under his breath. 

He stood idly behind Ragyo as she seemingly played with dirt. The boy didn't particulary like her, but he couldn't deny that she had an aura about her. This mystique was quite captivating and lead Takashi to want to know more about her. Was this girl someone he could consider a friend, or was she someone to be considered an enemy. 

" Perhaps I will plant  something here, when ever life ends there ends up being a window for  creation. Like here. Petunia's. I think I'll plant Petunia's."

Takashi raised an eyebrow at this statement because Ragyo was treading on thin ice now. Although it was nice to plant flowers at a grave site as a way to show respect or whatever, the gesture could fall horribly short if the flowers had a certain meaning attached to them. Petunias for instance carried two notable ones Takashi knew about. They could either be given to someone you consider dear and represent you feeling comfortable with that person. On the other hand, planting Petunias could be a haughty gesture. If so Ragyo's intention was the latter, that wasn't going to sit well with Takashi.

Deciphering Ragyo's sentiments were hard. Although she did say death is a window for life, she also said Takashi was _annoying_. Now the thing Takashi was left to do was figure out which one this girl _actually_ meant. The boy's gut was telling him that she was being a bitch, but he didn't want to step on good faith. He always had the habit of jumping to conclusions. Ms.Aiko always said that if you didn't know, ask. Whatever left the girl's mouth next, Takashi would judge her accordingly.

"There's a lot of truth to that statement." Takashi replied, pulling up to crouch next to her. "It's a nice gesture and life lesson as well. Thank you Ragyo." he said smiling in her direction.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2015)

_A Woman's Duty and A Man's Heart
Kei Sili and Zenas Emiya
Interaction Event_​
Kei politely covered her mouth as she giggled to herself, she tried not to laugh a business deals, and always have an air of seriousness about her when people offered her proposals. Although this was just too funny. Kei brushed back her hair behind her ear as she leaned forward towards Ren, her bright red eyes rivaled his deep blue ones. 

?Please don?t consider me rude, but I don?t know you that well.? Kei simply stated, ?It?s nice to know you want to do business with me, although you should understand my hesitation. I haven?t seen you in two and a half years, and here you are coming towards my door offering up a business deal.?

?A business deal that I didn?t know you knew that I was a part of. Showing that you have way more information than you actually need right about now.?​
Kei leaned back before crossing her legs and folding her arms, ?There is a lot of things in my field that is hidden, and that I would like to stay hidden.?

She got up and bowed simply, ?I?m very sorry, but I don?t have enough trust in your business proposal, even though?.We?Only met once.?

Zenas got up with Kei, bowed slightly, and almost like clockwork Lucius arrived at his master side. He looked at Ren once before whispering into Kei?s ear. At first Kei face dropped but as she looked at Ren she smiled almost.

She placed her finger to her lips, ?If you do me a favor, I?m willing to think about your little deal, with a little changes here or there.?

Zenas looked at Kei before Kei eyes looked over her shoulder, and almost as if she already knew they were coming a bunch of men began to surround them. All them with different tattoos, but all of them looking strong and crazy like mad bulls. Kei flipped back her hair as the men part and a smaller older man began to walk towards her.  Zenas got in front of Kei almost as if it was second nature, her arms out as she warned him with her eyes that she dared him to get closer.

?Oh look what the cat dragged in, hello Paleo, may I help you?? Kei asked not looking at the man as she twirled her hair, ?You already served me with a great dishonor, what else can you do to my fragile pride??

_*?Don?t you dare try to act you two faced bitch!?*_ Paleo hissed at her, Kei only pouted her lips before giggling, _*?You know what you did! And you think you were going to get out of Konaha with your head still attached to your shoulders.?*_

Kei thought for a moment before nodding her head, ?Oh yeah?.yeah I did for a matter of fact, why what is up??

Paleo growled, _*?How about I remove it for you.?*_

?How about you not.? Kei looked down at the old man before looking at Ren, ?You want to prove to me how serious you are about this? How about dealing with this unruly crowd?.No blood please?.?

Though then she shrugged her shoulders, ?_Or_, I could have my people do it and we can end this business deal right here and now.?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 3, 2015)

*I n t r o d u c t i o n :*    K a t ō,  Y u u r e i

____________​

[font="Arial Narrow]I sit here alone, my thoughts keep me company. Although the library is huge, unlike any other I've ever been in, it seems that no one else is as compelled to immerse themselves in knowledge as I am. In every direction around me, even above and below, are shelves that tower 20ft high in the air, full of the most bygone, ancient looking scripts and novels I have ever seen. It was no simple task finding this book on the history of Konohagakure clans either, as I had to scout the plethora of shelves for quite some time. Even when I did manage to find it, it took a while just to remove the sheets of dust that encased the book's outer shell. Obviously, it had been some time since anyone had opened it.

Several hours pass, and as my eyes perpetually trail the many pages before me, I feel my eyelids beginning to grow heavy. I have almost finished reading this old thing and, as far as I can tell, the last two dozen pages or so are just full of bibliography and indexes. Neither of which I have the energy to scour through. I close the book over and return it to the shelf I found it on - luckily it is low enough to ground that I don't need to use a ladder. Suddenly, I am very aware of how alone I am. It doesn't bother me of course, but I start to think that I should surround myself in the company of others, if only for a short a while, before the day ends. My aunt and uncle tell me that spending long periods in the library by oneself is unhealthy for the mind. Maybe they are right.

I walk through the many doors and hallways of the building, before I finally reach the exit. As I reach the outdoors, my body is greeted by a warm glow. My face looks to the sky, and I realise that the sun has started to go down behind the clouds, leaving many luminous rays to beam over my village, and paint the buildings and people within it in a soft, calming orange.

My haphazard admiration of the sky might seem odd to some, but I have always put this sort of behaviour down to my hedonistic persona. I mean, I wouldn't say that I'm hedonistic in a wild or crazy sort of way, but in a way that appreciates the simple charms of my surroundings. Be it from a good book, a nice view, or even from the heat of combat, I take pleasure in losing myself in thought. I guess the best way to explain it is that I just like to _feel_.

Although, sometimes I think that I shouldn't be so placid and sensitive. I am a direct descendant of both Dan and Shizune Katō, legendary figures known throughout the world. I'm sure neither of my ancestors were as soft as I am, and I'm sure that at my age, they had accomplished a lot more than I have too. I try not to let those kind of thoughts linger on my mind though, because even though I am very proud to carry on my family legacy, I am also my own person. I am surely allowed to be different.

Its getting late and, although I should really have trained more today, I feel as though my acquisition of knowledge in the library has somewhat made up for it. I begin to make my way home, somewhere that I know I can safely rest. 

Tomorrow, I will train harder, progress faster, I want to the best that I can possibly be. I want to be just as great as my ancestors.. no, I want to be _better._​​[/font]


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2015)

*Zane Tamura*
The Hunting Grounds
 PART 1












__________________

Hisoka quickly shuffled her feet across the barren hall floors of The Sakura Medical Ninja Academy. She and two other colleagues were the three lucky students to be on call that night at the academy, and she was running late to her post. Throughout the week, medical ninja are selected to man shifts and watch patients in the hospital during the graveyard shifts. This time around, Hisoka was stationed in the nursery.

Manning the nursery was a blessing and a curse. Since most of the babies placed here were just born, they sleep most of the time without making a sound, making her job boring, but extremely easy. However if a single child uttered a peep, every single infant present in the room would wake up and make a fuss. When this happened, putting them all to sleep successfully was never an option because a person only has two arms, making it impossible to tend to the room of 20 babies. As a result, whomever was unfortunate enough to have all the infants cry, had to wait until the very last cried itself to sleep to have peace. 

Finally arriving at her destination in the nursery, Hisoka pressed her face against the glass and was relieved to see all the children still asleep. "Phew..." the medical ninja sighed softly. Looking down the intersection of the four hallways, Hisoka checked to see if she could spot anyone suspicious in the hallways coated in blackness. From her preliminary checks, everything checked out fine. Even if the preliminary screening was clear, that didn't mean everything was fine. Pulling a flashlight from her pocket, Hisoka began to make her sweep.

Perched on the rooftop across the street from the academy, lay Zane. Closely he watched the three flashlights held by the medical ninja occasionally shine out through the windows. The slight breeze that was blowing outside started to turn into a sinister howl as a demonic being started to take shape near the pink haired boy.

"_Zaneeee, what are you hesitating for. I'm hungry._" the beast growled with a voice that could cause blood to clump. Zane looked back over his shoulder to the black creature whose body was entirely made of flames.

"Have some patience will ya? You'll have dinner soon enough. And I know exactly what you like...pure, innocent souls." Zane said chuckling. The summon behind Zane formed a grotesque grin that revealed the monster's frightening teeth.

"_Good,_" the devilish figure crooned, "_I cannot wait to have my fill of infants._"

A smile spread across Zane's face that was even bigger than his summon's, "Hahaha, I know how big your appetite can be. You'll need to feast on the entire nursery to have your hunger satiated". Erecting himself to full height, Zane prepared to launch himself onto the roof of the academy. As the boy was making the final preparations for the leap, the demon placed a massive finger on the boy's shoulder.

"_Try not to get caught this time,_" it hissed, "_I don't appreciate being rushed, or devouring on the go-_"

"Yeah yeah whatever. I got this." Zane fussed while swatting his summoning from existence. Unlike most summons that required blood or a seal to appear before their master, Zane could summon his by just wishing. The creature had no earthly tethers and wasn't bound to the world in any way shape or form. In essence, it was a true demon.

Pulling his grapple from his pocket, Zane carefully took the time to aim it just beyond the edge of the Sakura Medical Academy's roof. Upon pressing the trigger, a four pronged hook shot out of the machine at an astonishing speed and crashed into the gravel that covered the roof. Before riding the cord down to the roof of the academy, Zane tugged on the wire several times to see if it was taut. "Hell yeah." Zane whispered as he confirmed the security of the device. Taking his staff K'rik in hand, Zane placed the middle part of the staff over the wire and gripped onto the free side with his other hand. Running as fast as he could, the pink haired kid propelled himself off the roof of the building he made his base and started his descent down the cord to the academy.

When he was in jumping distance from the roof's ledge, Zane flung himself from the wire and did a forward roll into the gravel to break his fall. Immediately, the boy reassembled the grapple and sprinted towards the rooftop's door that lead deeper into the academy. The night sky was black, but the safety of the night was going to keep Zane from being undetected. Konoha was a bustling metropolis now and had lights everywhere. With lights being so prevalent, the city never slept. Only when Zane got into the academy could he finally relax. He wouldn't let his guard down, but at least he would not be afraid to breathe.

Extending the blade from K'rik's tip, Zane picked the lock on the rooftop door. Unsure if the door contained a loud and resounding creak, the boy quickly yanked the door open to make any sound that emerged from the portal, temporary. It must have been Zane's lucky day because the door didn't make a sound at all. Lunging against the inner wall of the stairwell, Zane quickly made his descent into the Sakura Medical Ninja Academy. Before he journeyed further into the deep, Zane shut the door behind in a similar manner in an attempt to not make a sound.

Upon closing the door, Zane's body was washed over with darkness and excitement. As Zane scooted along the stairwell's walls, the boy's eyes started to flick under his eyelids. This entire process of breaking into the medical academy was exhilarating and produced high levels of euphoria for the teen. Orgasms weren't needed when the pleasures and rewards of murder were so much more.

Finally exiting the stairwell, Zane tiptoed into a corner and subsequently crouched in the shadows. In the distance, he could see a blonde male scouring the halls with his flashlight in an attempt to out any intruder. Creeping his way forward, but not too forward where he would leave the darkness, Zane read the signs on the ceiling above.



> Nursery <---------



Seeing this caused the young man to shape a glasgow like grin. "Let the killing games commence." 
 ​


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 4, 2015)

The      Hunting      Grounds
_K a t ō,  Y u u r e i_

_________​
Part of me was annoyed that I'd had to work a late shift at the hospital tonight. I was only on patrol, and on the Children's Nursery no less, so it wasn't like my job was difficult. But I had planned to train today, and that no longer seems possible. 

I walk down the hallway of the Nursery; the beam of my flashlight guides me. It is dark, and I see no other lights in the hospital. Through the glass pane on my left I can see that all of the infants are wrapped up in their beds and fast asleep, which is a relief, because it would be a nightmare trying to lull that many children at once. Though I can't help but notice that one child, a young girl, is beginning to stir. She is wiggling her toes and turning around in her cot. I know that if left unattended she will eventually begin to cry, so I head through the door of the Nursery room and approach her. I lightly pull the covers over her tiny body, and allow a gentle " shh " to escape my lips, one that sweetly soothes her back to sleep. I am careful to leave the room quietly, as to not wake up any of the children.

As I leave, I notice a flashlight through the window. It shines down a cornering corridor, and leaves a yellow spill on the wall at the end of it. On closer inspection I see that it is one of my colleagues. I have never been properly introduced to any of the other medics at the hospital, but now isn't really a good time, what with the babies sleeping in the next room. As he approaches me, and the light of our torches begin to blend, I give him a smile and a firm nod. I whisper a polite, *" Hello! "*, and continue pacing down the hall.

I continue down the hallway, to the exit of the Nursery ward, as my colleague walks in the opposite direction. Just as I am about to reach the end of the corridor, I see something moving in my peripherals. I shine my torch towards where I thought I saw ..something, but I see nothing but white wall. I conclude that I must have imagined it. As I move the spill of the light back out in front of me, and take a couple of steps forward, I see yet another quick movement, this time its on my right. I grow suspicious, and yet again I move my torch. But once more, the yellow light reveals nothing but wall, but the scuffling sound that now echoes in the hallway assures me that I am not making this up. At first I think it may a rat, which would be a violation of health and safety in the hospital. However, when I hear what is unmistakeably a _footstep_, I quickly realise that what accompanies me in the corridor is a lot bigger.

I have very little time to react. I drop my flashlight in shock as a person is revealed in the darkness. Waking the babies is to be avoided, but I must alert my fellow medics. I shout, *" Intruder! "*, and as my voice bounces off the walls and through the hospital, I can hear the intruder's footsteps hasten. I go to pick up my flashlight, and bolt after the figure.​​


----------



## River Song (Mar 4, 2015)

Ragyo Ueda 
Resolve
​
"If you really knew what true sorrow was, you'd understand why I'm standing here. Me being wet is the entire point" 

She didn?t look up from the dirt, not for a moment. She wondered about her situation. The boy was odd, clearly, he stood here claiming to have a point when he was achieving nothing, yet she believed he could be used to a better ends. He was a shinobi or at least a fighter, she could tell, his eyes moved to watch her and she felt her self become anxious under his gaze. He was a tool that had no purpose, a soldier waiting for a direction. Ragyo did not kid herself, she was not the strongest fighter, she could hold her own, yes,  but that relied on her intelligence and above all her resolve. There was always away to get things done if it benefited her, and if it benefited her cause. Ragyo made a point never to make a concrete judgement, yet when he stood before her she doubted his motives, he had no reason. For what does mourning accomplish: nothing. 

_" I know what sorrow is; its an emotion. Emotions are things that control us, but to attain our goals we must control them. I do not pretend to be perfect, rages overtakes me more often than I am liking, but good advice is good advice, even if I do not adhere to it." _

She stood up, throwing her umbrella towards the boy. She never looked to see if he caught it, but instead looked up to the sky; letting the raindrop hit her face. The rain was sort of relxing. She lifted her hand up to her bun, leting her violet hair drop down.  

"It's a nice gesture and life lesson as well. Thank you Ragyo." ​
Ragyo looks to the boy, with her tall stature she almost matched him in height. She turned to look at the trees, tall and majestic around her
.  
_"Make the best out of every situation. Find a focus point and achieve it. Id not mean to sound harsh but I will not filter my meaning. Sorrow gets you know where. Regret is simply the failure to move on. Get a grip, get a life, and if something happened here: get over it. Sorrow won?t get you anywhere, but if you take that grief and you turn it into a focus; to prevent this happening ever again or whatever you deem fit; then, and only then can you make a change. We humans exist to do just that make a change. 

I never caught your name?"_


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2015)

*Zane Tamura*
The Hunting Grounds
PART 2












__________________

When the blonde medical ninja turned his back to Zane, the boy crept forward to leave his realm of shadows. Not paying any attention to his feet, Zane unknowingly stepped on several chips that had been missed by the cleaning staff.

"Shit." Zane hissed as he heard his mistake crunch underneath his sole. Immediately the boy's summon's voice rang in his head, reprimanding him.

"_Stupid human filth. Look what you've done._"

"I know I know!" Zane whined at his summon in the recesses of his mind. The blonde ninja who was previously leaving the area had now turned his full attention to Zane's location and was practically jogging to the scene. In any normal circumstances, a caught infiltrator would be panicking that their cover was blown; this was not the case however with Zane. Having his plans "foiled" only meant he got to have more fun along the way. Drawing back his K'rik to strike, Zane lie in wait for the unsuspecting medical nin. Before the medic nin's light could reach Zane however, a mouse shot out from the shadows carrying a chip.

The medical ninja let out an exasperated sigh. "Ah it's just a mouse. That's actually pretty disgusting. I'm going to have to bring this to the attention to the staff."

For the entirety of the time Zane shared the presence with the medic, he didn't dare breath. Sure he could kill the boy, but why spark trouble now when it was just made clear he didn't know of his presence. The urge to slit his throat and taste his blood was strong, but he must resist the desire now. He wasn't going to get any better at being a ninja if he considered everything as a giant game.

This time when the blonde was fully and completely gone, Zane bolted from the shadows and made his way around the corner closer to his goal. Meanwhile Hisoka had returned to her station in the nursery. During the course of the night, she had rotated with one of her fellow medics who was stationed in the IC. Seeing her approach through the nursery window, the gray hair ninja smiled slightly and placed the infant he was tending to down in its crib. Opening the door and exchanging positions with Hisoka, the boy left.

Making his way back to the IC unit, he encountered his blonde medic nin colleague who was stationed in the psych ward. When the ninja passed each other, they both flashed brief grins and a polite hello before parting ways. In order to get back to the IC unit, the gray hair male needed to pass through the very vast psych ward. As he traveled deeper into the psych department, his thoughts fittingly started to align with the area. With this section of the academy being so large, it'd be easy to overlook something, something like a predator. Nearing the end of the department, the medical ninja heard a scuff come from a corridor that he had just passed through. Initially the boy passed the sound off for a rat, but began to doubt that conclusion when he started to reflect on the thoughts he was having earlier. Honing his hearing, the medic tuned in to his surroundings to test his hypothesis. It was upon doing this that worries burrowed deep inside the boy came to life. There was an intruder in their presence.

"INTRUDER!"

"Hahaha oh well." Zane cackled to himself as his picked his creeping walk up to a full dead sprint. 

"_Once again I'm forced to eat on the go...I am not pleased._" the beast groaned. Ignoring his summon's complaints, Zane sprinted down the hallway rounding another corner for a straight shot to the nursery. Waiting for him in the middle of the hallway was Hisoka.

Weaving the hand signs _Rabbit → Ox → Dog → Snake, _Hisoka unleashed her jutsu on Zane. "Quicklime Congealing Technique!". From the girl's mouth poured volumes upon volumes of cement that flooded half of the corridor. She quickly followed up this technique by executing the correct hand signs for her water release: water trumpet. Clasping her hands together as if she was playing a trumpet, Hisoka launched a large jet of water from their mouth aimed at the quicklime.

Zane smiled arrogantly at Hisoka and proceeded to taunt the young medical ninja on her skills. "Ha you missed!" Zane shouted as he leaped in the air over her jutsu to avoid it. "Techniques of that scale aren't going to catch me!"

Hisoka paid no attention to the boy's insults because he clearly didn't know what was transpiring. Slamming both palms on the academy's floor tiling, Hisoka looked up smugly at Zane soaring in the air over her jutsu. "Think again, Moving Earth Core!"

"W-w-wait what?!" Zane stammered confused at the events unfolding around him. How was she going to use that ninjutsu when the floor she was standing on was the ceiling of the floor below. It wasn't until he was smashed up through the ceiling that he realized what had happened. Hisoka never intended to hit him with her initial attacks. The quicklime and water combination was just a set up for her to use moving earth core, catching him in midair and leaving him unable to counter the rapid rise of the quicklime.

Hisoka's mixture continued to rise from the floor and even continued to rise as it smashed Zane through the ceiling. "Amateur." Hisoka snickered quietly. At this point, the babies in the nursery were screaming. There wasn't anything Hisoka could do about it because her hands were forced and tied. Meanwhile the gray and blonde boy made their way to the nursery but their advances were halted by a gigantic wall of hard quicklime.

Turning to his neighbor, the blonde ordered the gray hair boy to notify the Konoha Intelligence & Police Force _immediately_. "We will have to take another way around it seems. Hisoka's obviously already engaged the enemy. Let's hurry." the blonde barked at his companion booking right for a detour.

On the other side of the wall, Hisoka looked at her accomplishments proudly. "Well that was quick," she said turning around. Before she could fully turn around, she was stabbed through the chest by wildly dancing black flames.


"That's not nice." Zane complained plainly. Instantly, the girl's body went limp and she crumpled into Zane's arms.

"H-h-how?" she was all she managed to whisper as her world went 50 shades of black. Zane looked down are her face and smiled. There was no use in telling the girl her secret since she was knocked out cold. With his job accomplished, Zane made his way to the roof exit with Hisoka unconscious in his arms and the all the babies howling uncontrollably in a potato sack he had slung over his shoulder.

Walking across the gravel of the roof, Zane prepared his grapple so he can return to his perch and make his way into the night. While he was taking the time to employ his device, the two other medics had shown up, bringing all their rage with them. Hearing his opposition approached, Zane gladly turned around to greet them.

"Can ya help me out a little? Yamantaka-kun!" the pink haired boy asked nicely. Pulling himself to reveal his full stature, Yamantaka answered the boy's plea and reciprocated a kind tone in the nicest way an evil demon possibly could.


"_Finally, about time...I was itching for an outburst._" Yamantaka cooed eerily.


​


----------



## Hero (Mar 4, 2015)

Normally the old  blonde would try a diplomatic approach when facing an opponent, but he  was changed. One was most effective if they attacked first and talked  less.

 Forming the necessary handseals, the medic was  about to unveil his jutsu when he realized he couldn't. Any technique  he'd cast could harm the infants and Hisoka. The enemy obviously wasn't  kind and could easily use his allies as a shield. Frustrated with the  situation he was forced into, the blonde motioned for the gray hair kid  to lead. 

"Living Ghost Technique!"  he whispered as  his soul emerged from his body and slumped to the  ground. The enemy was  within 15 meters so the gray hair boy reasoned he  was vulnerable to the  technique. The soul flickered across the sky as  it streamlined towards Zane. Zane stood motionless and even cracked a smile as the apparition flew towards him. 


 "You're mine."  the gray hair ninja mouthed as he was about to take possession of Zane's  body. However to his dismay, he phased right through Zane and could see  the boy located somewhere else entirely different. 

 "What the hell?" the blonde exclaimed. Looking at Zane and then back at his comrade, the blonde ordered him to attack again. "Yuurei, do it again!" barked the blonde. Yuurei nodded and surged forward to attack Zane with the same result.

 "It's not working, he must be using some high level genjutsu Takashi!"

 Takashi gritted his teeth and dug his nails into his palm when he made a fist. "Who exactly _was_ this guy and what did he want with Hisoka and the babies?"  Takashi pondered. Charging forward to attempt his own assault, Takashi  spat a syrupy liquid from his mouth. Once again Zane stayed in place as  Takashi placed chakra on his feet to cut through the syrup he produced  to attack the boy. Zane didn't stay standing for long because Yamantaka  recognized the jutsu and quickly grabbed Zane to remove him from harm's  way.

 "_Fool! He's getting close to figuring out how my  jutsu operates. Don't assist him by getting stuck in a jutsu with a  large area of effect. Leave._" Yamantaka hissed in Zane's head so only the boy could hear. Throwing a fit, Zane listened to his summon's orders. 

 "But it was just starting to get fun!" Zane  whined. Zane and the beast made their way to the ledge completely  unnoticed as Yuurei and Takashi continued to combat Yamantaka's  genjutsu. Leaping from rooftop to rooftop, Zane and Yamantaka made their  exit from Konoha. When they were far enough away, the effects of the  genjutsu wore off and both medic ninjas realized what had occurred.

 "Damn it!" Takashi screamed in rage, pounding his fists into the roof. Yuurei on the other hand was more calm.

 "Don't fret, we can still track him. Besides, the Konoha Police Force has just arrived." Yuurei said indicating the direction reinforcements came from.

 "Does it matter really Yuurei? They were too late...Hisoka and the infants are gone."​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 4, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
*S*

_Monsters Of A Different Color VII_











Yuuko stared at Kei. It was all she could do: stare. As the woman danced about the room in a horrible show of everything the girl hoped she would never become. Was an attack like Iwa's something that could give birth to...to _this_? No. This kind of darkness was born with people. Horrible events like the invasion only served to enhance and pull it out, killing any chance of the person ever becoming...happy. And Kei wasn't happy. Maybe she was, in her own twisted kind of way. But Yuuko felt that she wasn't as happy as she could've been if she wasn't a crazy psychopathic bitch dancing around the room with her butler. The girl just wished she could simply be left alone.

She had been dealt a death sentence. Wasn't that more than enough. Must the last hours she had been given in this once quiet white room be spent dealing with a crazy dancer that mocked everything the girl believed in with every single step she waltzed. And if that wasn't enough, the shadows where Yuuko once sat comfortably began to envelop her in a death hug. Despite the claustrophobia of being bound by both the chakra suppressing chains and the shadows, the girl found herself lacking the will to fight. Kei's offer had obviously been bogus; one last kick before they finally allowed her to close her eyes.

Monsters. All of them.

It didn't matter though. They wouldn't get that scroll back. Her mission had been a success and Yuuko had perhaps contributed to their ultimate fall. Her name wouldn't be remembered for something so small but it was enough for the simple girl. 

The shadows slowly wrapped all around her. Her legs, her arms, her chest, her neck. Soon she would be completely consumed but she didn't fight it, she was too tired for it and, if she closed her eyes, if felt like she was simply falling deeper into her favorite training ground's pond. Her ears were covered and Kei's horrible words were muted. The shadows blocked her every sense and cut her off this rotten world in the most peaceful, relaxing way. Now, Yuuko merely needed to fall asleep and time would stop for her, she could just dream about all she loved forever and ever.

So sweet and kind, much nicer than what Minami probably had planned for her. The girl had been half joking when she mentioned a fight to the death with hungry beasts but she held no doubts a death at his hands was going to be painful. His hate was too strong for anything else. Kei, thankfully, was so deep inside her eccentricity that she failed to notice her shadows might be consuming the girl faster than she wanted. Either way, Yuuko wasn't about to complain. If death was this sweet, maybe she should have perished alongside her dearest mama all those years ago instead of forcing her way through a world not meant for her ingenuous nature. 

Yet, at the same time, she wanted to take one last breath. Yuuko was only sixteen, she wanted struggle against the darkness with strength she didn't have and break free of this hell. Get away from these nasty demons that threatened to taint her soul and run until she was protected by her mother land's most frightening storms. This death was docile and the best a kunoichi could ever ask for as most ended in tormented screams. A tear slipped out of her closed, covered eyes. But there was so much more she still wanted to do.

It struck her that this was the first time she really felt this way. Usually, she constantly told herself she didn't want to die so the chuunin fought against whatever was thrown her way and she usually made it. Yuuko had always arrived home battered from her missions, barely making it because she just didn't want to die. But she had never felt the need to do more than barely survive. Kei had asked if she had anything back home that would mourn her. Yuuko had. Yuuko had her family, her little sisters and an entire village she loved more than anything else in the world. 

Her fists curled and her eyes opened even though the shadows had long since covered them. And she struggled against their hold, finally understanding why most shinobi died screaming in pain. It's because they fought. They fought to live and she finally learned to do the same. She shook herself to throw off the shadows and found herself being crushed in the process as they refused to let go and increased the pressure depending on how much she fought against them. But she didn't care if her bones were being grinded, the chuunin pushed forward and, eventually, she even molded her chakra into black lightning sparks, forcing her to scream when the shackles revealed their real power. It felt as if her own attack was reversing into her with three times the power. But she didn't care. She would fight. She would do anything.

Yuuko Shinohara wanted to live.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 4, 2015)

*Atlantic Storm and Kei presents:*

A Woman's Duty? A Man's Heart?
_The story of two maidens, a summon,
And an asshole._​
Ren's eyes narrowed but a fraction as the girl with snow hair voiced her apprehensions. He understood being cautious, but this was _silly_. Any business transaction involved some level of risk - even the most rookie entrepreneur knew that - what did familiarity matter, when the benefits were so clear? She couldn't be serious, surely. But she was, and when she'd finished speaking, both her and her two companions begun to get up, before...

?If you do me a favor, I?m willing to think about your little deal, with a little changes here or there,? she said, with a smile, not even attempting to veil her dissimulation. 

"You _what_?" The Houki frowned, rising up from his chair at the same time.

And then a group of men stormed in, violently kicking the front door off its hinges and sending the restaurant's various customers scurrying out in a spontaneous frenzy of panic. They were a burly lot, all tall and bulky with their exposed skin layered with tattoos - with the exception of one; a small man who looked to be knocking on the door of retirement at the front. He shouted a few angry things at Kei which Ren tuned out, being too distracted contemplating at how ridiculous his men looked, to which she replied with giggles and smugness, before finally bringing her attention back to the chūnin.

?You want to prove to me how serious you are about this? How about dealing with this unruly crowd. No blood please?.? she said, then shrugged nonchalantly at her assistants stood beside her and added, ?or, I could have my people do it and we can end this business deal right here and now,? 

Ren scowled. "_Have your people do it for you then, you lazy bitch,_" he was tempted to say, though the Houki held his tongue. Instead, he simply stepped forward, rising to full height so that he towered rather imposingly over the small mob leader. As much as he disliked the idea of being used as a glorified bodyguard, he had the perfect opportunity here to finally get a lead on the man he'd been chasing for the past two years, and he'd be damned if he was going to let some small time upstarts ruin that.

"*And what is it you want? Get out of my fuckin' way!*" he screeched.

"I'll ask you one question," Ren said, ignoring the old man, "do you know who I am?"

"*What? Do you know who I am?*"

"Paelo Kuzushi. Aged 68, leader of some deadbeat gang or another in Fuzen," he replied quickly, as if naming an item on a shopping list. "But that doesn't matter. Back to me; I'm Ren Houki. Now, if you're well read, you should know that even the weakest members of my family could take out this little..." His eyes hovered over to the gang, his mouth curling into a half-sneer. "Group of play mates. And, if you're very well read, you should know that I'm not one of the weakest members of my family. I'm the future head, and it's within my interest that Kei-san keeps her head attached to her neck." Ren paused. "What I'm trying to say here, I think, is fuck off."

Paelo reddened, his sagging pale skin taking on a slightly sickly shade of orange in the process. He took a loud step forward, prodding into the fabric of Ren's shirt with a finger as he spoke. "*Listen here, kid. Who the hell do you think yo-*" he began, but was cut off immediately by a hand suddenly picking him up by the throat and hoisting him up into the air. The old man struggled, his eyes looking down the deceptively strong arm and right into the eyes of the young Houki. There was an unmistakable twinkle of bemusement in there, but at the same time...

A very sharp, very cold killing intent.

"Are we understood, Paelo?" he asked icily, irritation adding bite into his words.

Paelo gave a weak nod of the head and Ren released his neck, letting him drop to the floor to cough and splutter. He remained there, catching his breath and feeling his throat as if to check that it was still in tact, before glaring at the Houki, then looking back at his gang. "*Get 'em,*" he said.

The men charged, and Ren sighed. He moved in, letting the first of them move face-first into his fist and crumple onto the floor, then proceeded to elbow another in the throat. The shinobi moved seamlessly, transitioning almost synthetically from formless street brawling into a more graceful style of taijutsu with chops and long reaching kicks. His movements were fast, and they were brutal; he struck places where he knew it would hurt. Throat, chin, joints and pressure points - places that weren't so easily protected with muscle.

One by one, they fell, until it was down to just Paelo and three of the gang members who had been cautious enough to stay behind. They looked at Ren, swords still in hand but their feet plastered to the ground and Paelo, for his part, just angrily swore under his breath and glared. "*Alright, alright, I know when I've lost. Just know that if yer really going to make a deal with that witch,*" he glanced at Kei, "*that she's a fuckin' backstabber and a god damn siren.*"

Ren smirked. "I don't need you to tell me that," he replied, then gestured to the unconscious men around him with a thumb. "Now take your rubbish and get out of here."


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kei Sili and Kyo Mianmi
Interaction Event​_Lucius watched his master as she watched the shadows underneath her. Her platinum hair and ruby eyes filled lacking in excitement. There was no joy in what she did, not even a bit of excitement, but that didn?t stop her from doing. Lucius could feel it in his heart. Kei felt this on par of killing an ant. No pleasure, nothing fun, nothing entertaining to do, but because it was crawling she felt the need to kill it. Other than that it was just another day, another ant. Another squashed bug from the White Fraction. 

?That?s enough?.? Kei finally spoke and the shadows stopped their restless torment and almost like a child that ate something disgusting, threw her up trash before they retreated back to their master shadow. However, though the shadow were done with their torment, Kei was not. It bubbled underneath her as she realized this woman could have been the potential downfall. A downfall she permitted?.

She stood over her,_ ?Murderer?.?_

The words fell on to the floor which Yuuko had laid,_ ?Murderer?.?_

Again the words fell as Kei looked down at her?.

?Murderer?.? 
?Murderer?.?​_*?Murderer?.?*_​
Each time Kei said it the words fell again and again, each time they fell on the ground at her feet, but each time it was heavier and heavier. Kei wanted her to know what she was, she wasn?t a savior, nor was she a hero to anyone. She was a murderer, a cold blooded murderer that believed in the stupidity of justice. However, that made her smile a bit as she looked down, almost like a bad joke, but she knew the joke too well. A smile that laughed at the joke that brought pleasant memories, or really bad ones, either or it made Kei smile.

?That is all you are, a cold blooded murderer?.Just like Iwa, and just like the people of your fraction.? ​
?Murderers?.Every single one you?.? Kei finally leaned down, ?How many children did you kill? How many wives did you slaughter in cold blood? Fathers, mothers, husbands, grandmothers, and grandfathers?.??

?How many did you kill? Or did you forget them all?.?​
?Oh!? Kei clapped her hands together finally, before pressing her finger to the bottom of her lips, ?I forgot, murderers don?t really care for that?.?

?Mmm?.You are the worse type of monster?.?​?A monster that believes it does the right thing?.?​
Kei finally shrugged her shoulders as she turned on her heels?.

?When all and all, you are just fucked up as those monsters you are trying to defeat.?​
And with that Kei began to the door, but as soon as she reached for it the door opened. Kyo stood in front of her and Kei could only smile as she looked over her shoulder?

_*?Kei?? *_Kyo took on a firm tone, in which she just looked back at him and smiled.

?Watch out?? Kei joked as she placed up her hands in front of her and pretended that her fingers were claws, ?She?s a ninja?.?

Kei couldn?t hold back before she looked over her shoulder once more?

?Oh sorry?.Nevermind?.She?s just a _*monster*_??​
And with that the white haired woman left.


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2015)

_A Woman's Duty and A Man's Heart
Kei Sili and Zenas Emiya
Interaction Event
_​
 Kei sat back down in her seat as she watched Ren. Lucius and Zenas was to her side as she sipped her cup of coffee.  There wasn?t a doubt in her head that the boy was interesting. If he wasn?t then she wouldn?t even consider his proposal even with the favor. Though it was all because he looked so offended when she declined him, almost as if he wanted her to accept him right up front with no problems. For some reason, she thought that type of foolishness was cute. 

Like someone who believed that they could act because they took a few acting classes and was a school play or two. 

She didn?t know anything about him, and because of that there was no reason to even consider him a potential business partner. Though he knew everything about her state, and for some reason that annoyed her as she watched the boys back. It was like he pinned her to a wall before she even walked through the door. 

Though as things started to pop off, she watched as the boy talked his way out of it. The threatening aura that he leaked out was enough to send Paleo in a slight disary. She couldn?t help but chuckle a bit, Paleo was dealing with the same thing she dealt with when she started to talk to him. Almost like a fire was lit in her she leaned forward, interested in the exchange.

?Do you really want to trust someone from Konaha?? Zenas finally spoke up, ?Especially?.Him?.??

Kei smiled as she looked up at Zenas, ?Mmm, who says I trust him??

Zenas looked down at her mistress and when their eyes met, Kei just simply smiled innocently.

?I saw him on television once or twice. He has no name in Fuzen. Though that doesn?t stop him from knowing everything that goes in there.? Kei looked back at Ren, ?He?s just interesting?.?

?_Interesting???​_
?Interesting??​
Zenas watched Kei smile at Ren, almost as if fa cat that had a new play toy she sighed before looking at Ren as well. Kei interest was sparked and that was enough for her to go out on a limb for a person. She constantly got in trouble for that. Kei knew that messing with Ren could lead to a forest fire, but she was the type of person that got happy seeing the first spark. 

Kei grin turned into a Cheshire cat smile as she watched Ren fight, and almost as if it was a sign, the shadows deemed it was time to have fun. Lucius couldn?t help but snort as the shadows engulfed Kei?s back and pretended to be a tail, though once it was all over and she stood up, they disappeared back in her shadow. 

She clapped her hands together, ?Oh my you compliment me so~? Kei purred 

?However the deed is done, you lost Paleo~?​
Kei hid her smile in her hand as she crooked her head

_?No one likes a sore loser~? _​
Paleo snorted, *?You?ll pay for your transgressions you whore!?*

?Please, such rude language in front of a lady like me, I heard old people lost since of tact, but Paleo, if you continue like this?? Kei frowned, ?Your daughter won?t talk to you anymore, she?s already changed her name, I would hate to become a rift between father and a daughter

Paleo face scrunched up before quickly turning away to leave the store. As each and every one of them left, Kei chuckled to herself.

?Do you still want to become a business partner with me?? Kei leaned over and asked, ?You heard the man??

_?I am a back stabber and a siren?.I?ll sing you to your doom~? _​


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Home is Where the Heart is.
 PART 3












_________



> _"Make the best out of  every situation. Find a focus point and achieve it. Id not mean to sound  harsh but I will not filter my meaning. Sorrow gets you know where.  Regret is simply the failure to move on. Get a grip, get a life, and if  something happened here: get over it. Sorrow won?t get you anywhere, but  if you take that grief and you turn it into a focus; to prevent this  happening ever again or whatever you deem fit; then, and only then can  you make a change. We humans exist to do just that make a change.
> 
> I never caught your name?"_



"Takashi...Takashi Hatekeda." the boy said quietly. Twirling the umbrella given to him by Ragyo, Takashi looked at the ground and watched the mud swirl around his feet. Ragyo wasn't much older than him Takashi imagined, but she was wise beyond her years. He always saw people for people, but in that moment, Takashi felt differently. Ragyo was simply a means to an end. Even just being in her presence briefly, Takashi had gotten a taste for what she could teach him. If he stuck with her long enough, maybe she could help him form a new resolve or at least close to a new one. She was the key to help shaping him into someone he'd want to potentially be.

Observing that she was in tune with emotions in her own unique way, Takashi decided to bite. Taking a few bold and firm strides, Takashi placed himself next to Ragyo so she could be under the umbrella as well.
"You're getting wet." Takashi said in a jovial tone. Ragyo served him a quick glance and that was all. He didn't expect her to say much and it didn't bother him if she didn't...at least for now it did not perturb him.

"So Ragyo," Takashi said letting the words slowly trickle from his mouth, "What advice do you have for overcoming fears?"

Ragyo this time turned toward Takashi and peered straight into his soul. The old Takashi would have squirmed at a hard stare, but the new one returned the glare back. He wasn't going to stop looking at her until he got an answer. "To be completely fucking honest with you, as of the past 2.5 years, I've been absolutely terrified every moment of my life and I've always let it keep me from doing a single thing I wanted to do. I'm scared that I might just grow old because I'm too afraid to have anything done..." the blonde spilled to the stranger. "Help me, help me be like you."​


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 5, 2015)

The Quest for the Heart Shard
Soul Bound

Hatori nodded in agreement, she had a point when she said she had concerns about the book in his hands. It indeed held significant power, to learn the entirety of ones past was both a curse and blessing and in the wrong hands, a weapon. That is exactly why it resided within the library of mist, separate from this world it contained such books, but for him this was a keyhole to his past. He came to learn that while this life was his own he carried with him the memories and experiences of someone who predated his own lifetime a few centuries. Had April awoken them when their bond was forged and if so how?

He collapsed the book turning his eyes to her smiling, "You do not give yourself enough credit, but I understand where you are coming from. You're a chunin now, right?"He asked not even awaiting a response before continuing, "Even if deep down your not confident, so long as those outside see you as such it's enough to inspire moral, I believe leadership is finding the balance between doubt and confidence."

He followed behind her as they took their first steps into the void that was set out before them, within the twlight halls little light penetrated beyond several feet and the stench was enough to make his stomach become twisted but all fear, all concerns burnt away inside him as if preparing himself for battle the way he walked changed taking firm strides not caring to look back or check his surroundings.

However, he could feel it, ever so slowly peeling away at his heart a force had intruded upon him or more precisely April for a moment he paused stopping mid stride and coming to realise they had been separated. He and Yuuko were no longer in one another ones company, how strange that neither of them seemingly had noticed it her footsteps had been all but muted and he was left in solitude as the shadows encroached upon the fading light of Chiri. 

Taking a firm grip of his sword the light pulsed across the blade once more. Raising it and taking a swing he clashed with a crimson shape that formed before him, "I can still hear your footsteps." The sword clashed with what felt like a iron wall the blade fractured. _He's sealing it..._

"Where are your manners?"A energy pulsed across Chiri's blade the chakra metal being used against him an overpowering force moved into his hand, starting to tremble. His blood began to boil moving it's way up his arm and into his chest, there it was that same sensation peeling away at his willpower twisting it into something else entirely. Dulling the pain with Takame he managed to find the power to kick himself away dropping Chiri to the floor.

Getting to his feet he wiped the blood from his chin, placing his hand into his pocket he pulled free a summoning scroll running his bloodied hand across the scroll performing the necessary hand seals following the cloud of dust Hatori looked upon the crimson feathered April.

Taking a leap back he narrowed evaded her talon, a toothy grin forming within the darkness. "I'll leave you to him then."

"Bastard what did you do to her?!"Hatori screamed at the top of his lung. "Nothing, I merely gave her a change of heart."

"Is he of interest to you, master?"

"No. The girl is far more to my liking, especially after your helpful words. How he intended to abuse her trust."

Hatori growled preparing to make his move before April came between him and their host, the crimson light fading into the void leaving him to deal with April. Falling to one knee he gave a sigh of relief, "Crimson doesn't suit you."

"Your cloak is tattered... he really did a number on you didn't he?"April asked his feathers slowly turning back to normal extending a wing as if to try and comfort him. Hatori raised an arm refusing her help, "All according to plan."

"Not quite. It took sometime to regain control through you, what he said about Yuuko and you..."

"Yeah I figured. Got to admit though she's changed my view on this whole Kumogakure thing, it's not exactly fair to pin the blame on them for something committed by a few individuals. I wouldn't mind going back if they'd take me... just after we deal with my mother."

"Sorry to ruin the mood but what's our next step?"

"Me, I'm going to gather chakra. You are going to play pet until I'm ready, we're going to need all our strength to beat this guy, I just hope Yuuko can hold out."

"I swear, if I am forced to call him master again..."

"Deal with it, and make sure he can't pull that same party trick with her... I'm not sure why it didn't affect me in the same way."

"Maybe you're immune because of what happened to me?"April suggested pulling her wing back, feathers slowly turning crimson once more. "Maybe, but it felt more like someone was protecting me... again."

"Well it might of been Hikari, I'm not absolutely certain how our connection with her works..."

"No it was different, it was almost like a second skin. Anyways..."He extended his hand running it through her feathers and along her talons staining them in his blood before ripping his tattered cloak into a bandage wrapping it around his wound. "How long do you need?"She asked

"A few minutes, nothing more. Just play along until then and you know the rest."He moaned closing his eyes focusing on what was important, lifting himself of all thoughts of his surroundings the plates of his armor began to gently pulse in golden and white lights, pulling free a trinket from beneath his shirt wrapping his hand around it. _Tch... Sensei was right drawing in chakra like this away from the winds..._


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 5, 2015)

The      Hunting      Grounds
_K a t ō,  Y u u r e i_

_________​
Everything happened so fast. Initially my female colleague, Hisoka, tried to stop the man from reaching the nursery. Her combination of suiton and doton was quite masterful, but somehow it wasn't enough. The intruder evaded her assault entirely, and before I could even react, I saw his blade pierce through her chest. My eyes lit up with horror as I saw her body slump into his arms. Was she dead? Had I been so careless as to let one of my allies die? I didn't want to think this way, but I fear I am too late to save her. 

The intruder was quick on his feet. He snatched up the babies from the ward and was already making his way out of the hospital, heading towards the roof. With a maimed Hisoka in one arm, and the babies in the other, he had truly committed a dastardly crime. I dash after him with my other fellow medic, Takashi, by my side. As we reach the rooftop, I am keen to stop him dead in his tracks. My team mate's abilities don't seem to be catered for an all out offence whenever Hisoka and the babies are within close proximity. Luckily, mine are.

_Tiger → Ram → Rat_
*" Shōryō no Jutsu "*​
My body goes limp almost immediately, and I assume a beautiful, luminous form. My spirit leaves my body and shoots forwards at speeds I otherwise could never move at. The enemy is unprepared, and as he has been slowed down with the weight of Hisoka and the babies in either arm, he has no chance of evading my swift surprise attack. However, as I soon learn, he doesn't need to. Instead of possessing his body, I phase right through him. This has never happened to me before, and I don't quite understand what has just happened. Initially I assume that he must have used a bunshin technique, but I followed him the whole way here and saw no indication of such a technique being used. 

Takashi instructs me to attack him again, and I do, but the results are no different. _" A genjutsu.. "_ I think to myself. And I was correct. Shortly afterwards, the illusion of the attacker vanishes from thin air, and I come to realise that we had been placed under the genjutsu for some time, and that he has already fled the hospital. Takashi is enraged, striking the ground in frustration. I understand his anger .. _we have failed_, after all. But it isn't over yet. I reassure my comrade as the Konoha Police Force arrives, and although he remains enraged, I know that they will be of use to us. As the group leader approaches us, asking for details on what happened, I explain everything. About the intruder sneaking into the hospital, injuring Hisoka and then taking her and a bunch of babies captive. There is no doubt that this guy is deranged, if not slightly crazy.

I remain in spirit form, and as it stands, I can still be put to use. I fly as far as I can above ground level - 15 meters above my real body, and I scout around the air in an attempt to find the intruder. In the mean time, one of the Konoha Police members concentrates on trying to _sense_ the intruder out. His sensory ability seems to be quite strong, meaning he can feel the chakras of a vast number of people over a wide area. He'll be able to distinguish the enemy from others near him because he has Hisoka and the babies with him, meaning that quite a number of chakras will be moving together in unison. It takes a short while, but eventually the Police Ops shinobi locates him. He alerts us that he has just left Konoha through the main exit, and if are to catch him, then we must move _now_.

I quickly return to my body, and I am about to start running after the intruder when the one of Police Ops stop me. *" A Genin isn't permitted to leave the village without permission from a higher-up. You'd best stay here while we try to find an appropriate team to chase this guy down "*. Usually I am very respectful of the rules, but on this occasion, I know that we simply don't have the time to abide by them. *" I'm sorry, but Hisoka is fatally wounded, and those babies are in grave danger. We don't have the time to be looking for appropriate team members. We'll just have work with what we have! "* The man looks at me disapprovingly, but the two other members of his squad admit that they are short of time. The man reluctantly agrees, and we eventually set out as a squad. Myself, Takashi, and the three members of the Police Ops.

We hop from one building to another, and soon we are at the the edge of Konoha. The man has already got a fair head-start on us; he left Konoha just over 5 minutes ago. The sensor on my team assures me that he isn't too far ahead, but that we need to speed up if we are to reach him. I could not agree more. *" Takashi, I'll need you to carry my body. And run.. as fast as you can. "* This is the only forewarning I give before I break into handseals, and once again my spirit leaves my body in a silver flash. Takashi is naturally a bit delayed in catching my slumped body, but with my weight slung over his shoulder, and with as much agility as he can, he follows my order and vigorously paces behind my astral form.

It isn't long before we reach the intruder. He has just entered a forest about a mile and a half outside the village, and we manage to reach him on the outskirts of the foliage. He moves slower than we do because of all the extra weight he carries, but he is still surprisingly nimble. He hasn't seen us yet, but its only a matter of time. Takashi grabs a bunch of shuriken from his pocket and launches them at the enemy's back. In the meantime, I speed towards him about 5 meters above ground level, and try to possess his body unnoticed. The Police Ops aren't far behind us, but it will take them a little while to arrive. For now, Takashi and I must face him alone.​​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2015)

*Atlantic Storm and Kei presents:*

A Woman's Duty? A Man's Heart?
_The story of two maidens, a summon,
And an asshole._​
Ren looked back at Kei, now leaned over him with a wry smile, and returned a smirk of his own. "Nothing ventured, nothing gained," he replied sardonically, "first rule of business." The Houki turned, so that he was now facing Kei, Zenas and Lucius in full, and leaned back on one of the tables, purposefully letting the light dramatically hit his back. Just another one of his idiosyncrasies. "I know full well what I'm getting myself into," he stated factually, "just as I'm sure you know what _you're_ getting into, which is also why I believe you won't try and back stab me later on." He leaned forward again, momentarily flexed his shoulder, then picked up his suitcase from the floor, dusting off the polished brown leather. 

His eyes looked around at the room for a few moments, now completely absent of customers and patrons alike, save for a single white haired manager stood calmly by the register. Ren smiled, then looked back at the trio of kunoichi and summon. "Maybe it'd be better if we discussed this further elsewhere, though," he suggested.


----------



## Laix (Mar 5, 2015)

*MY SOLUTION*
MEET THE PROBLEM SOLVER
_
"I thoroughly recommend this, my lady."
_​ 
A tall, slim woman fitted in a pencil skirt stroked her hand down a red dress adorned with sequins.

_"No, that is a sin! Good grief, sharp sparkle over such a bold colour? That sort of thing should be illegal!"_
​ 
The man defying the fashion designer's recommendation was also a reputable designer in his own right, known only as 'S'. He looked almost stereotypically camp, with a sharp mustache and buzzcut to match, looking prim and dapper in a white suit. Draped over his arm was a black dress with slits down the sides.
_ "Oh please. Who have you designed for? Some house past nobility trying to thrive in the slums of the Black!?"

"Are you talking about the Hasegawa family!?"

"Well, if the shoe fits..."
_​
"_*Enough!*_"

Incessant bickering between two pillars of the fashion world was brought to a halt by the overbearing tone of a certain wealthy woman. Perfect blonde hair, eyes like an insect from the oversized sunglasses perched on her nose and a stylish black suit that accentuated her figure.

"Gosh, the bickering is going to age me. The last thing I need is you two going at each other like a pair of pythons!"

"Forgive us, Lady Nakano."

"Yes, I humbly ask for your mercy."

"Hmph."

She gestured the designers away before exiting the branch of Chō Chō's. Reaching into her pocket, she retrieved a small headset which was activated with a lick of chakra. Miss Nakano held it to her ear and began to talk.

"How did it go?"

"Dull. I can't believe the amount I pay those braindead idiots. What's even more unbelievable is how much my granddaughter Edie adores them."

"Neither can I. But anyway, speaking of your granddaughter..."

"Yes."

Her eyes narrowed beneath her sunglasses, glaring down the busy Konoha street.

"Did you manage to locate her?"

"Even better. I found REMNANT."

- - -​
"Name?"

"Ryoko Hyūga."

"Age?"

"19."

Freyja stands behind a glass window, speaking into a microphone. Ryoko stood in an empty white room, arms hanging by her side and a blank stare on her face. What little life remained was gone from her eyes.

"Occupation?"

There's a pause. Her bottom lip trembled, like she was resisting the strings that pulled her limbs. She didn't want to be the brainless puppet but it was so hard to fight.

Unfortunately, the Diamond Queen wasn't going to allow her freedom. 

"Y-Y..."

"I didn't quite catch that."

With not even a twitch, Freyja increased the mental trauma on her newly acquired property. Ryoko collapsed to her knees, clutching her head in pain. Although there was silence, her mind could hear an unbearable screeching noise, like a pitched drill digging into her skull.

"... Yours."

"And lastly, your serial code?"

The girl collapsed to the ground, white froth leaking from her lips. Despite her condition, Freyja still demanded an answer. In fact, she forced it out of her.

"0001."

"Excellent work, Freyja."

A woman entered the glass room, every sway of her hips followed by the creaking of leather from her tight choice of clothing.




"Is this what you was speaking of when you described a solution to the Nakano problem?"

"Yes~. Care to see her in action?"

The brunette's face lit up with glee.

"I'd love to. Why not test her out on..."

She suddenly stared off into the distance, her eyes widened. Extravagant circular markings coloured like the sun covered her pupils, showing some sort of jutsu was active. Barely a few seconds passed before the woman slipped back into reality.

"... 004."

"I don't think so. I claimed him a while ago."

A silence filled the room immediately after. Freyja was looking at her test subject, not even sensing her DIVERGENT colleague's issue with her statement. The Diamond Queen soon realized the error of her tongue when she found herself pinned against the wall, a sharp leather grip around her throat and eyes locked with those same brown ones covered in glowing orange seals.

"I must remind you Freyja that I, Sollana of Nj?ror is very much your superior and by the grace of Her Lady Valkyrie have every authority over your word. For the sake of your employment I pray I do not hear such words come from your mouth ever again, for your name is a common topic in my status meetings due to the regular incompetence you have shown."

Freyja didn't even bother try anything. She knew it would just be a wasted effort, instead showing her clear disgust for Sollana's actions.

"Are we understood?"

"We're very much... understood."

Sollana's face switched from an icy cold glare to a sunny beam in an instant. 

"My dear, I am delighted to hear that. I expect to hear good news from you in due time."


----------



## River Song (Mar 5, 2015)

Ragyo Ueda
Fear ​
"What advice do you have for overcoming fears?​" 

Ragyo smiled an odd smile, it wasn't quite a smirk yet it held edges of gloating to it. She looked up to the sky, leaning in towards Takashi to avoid the rain. She wouldn?t say she liked the boy; it was too early for that, but he did seem like he was an individual of which she would approve. He was honest, especially with his emotions, and Ragyo respected that. She often respected things she could not do. 

_"A fear is something which holds power over you, the sword of damoclese waiting to drop. A state of fear is a state of weakness, of being powerless. To combat this you must arm yourself, garner skills, knowledge, anything you can to identify your fear. If you have a fera of spiders, learn about them. If you fear an assailant, another person who shares this magnificent world, learn about them. Knowledge is the most important thing in life. After that you must gain the skills, you have identified a weakness via your knowledge; now exploit it. And finally reach a resolve, a pact with yourself that using your newfound strength you will beat this. It doesn?t matter if it takes you two days or the rest of your life. In fact; my aim will likely take many lifetimes, I just lay the foundations." _

"Help me, help me be like you."​
_"No, I will not. You don?t have my resolve and you are not strong enough to live my life. However, don?t et that trouble you. You face your own challenges that I could not fathom. We are all equal because we all have different paths. My path is weathered, and dangerous. Your path... well that's for you to decide. And noone can make that choice for you. If you want to become stronger relinquish fear. Yes, you may lose your life in the process, but ask yourself, is a life in fear a life worth living. Everyday, challenge yourself, challenge yourself to do something you think is out of your grasp. Create a resolve to improve yourself, to improve everything. That's why I am speaking to you, I could have just walked on, ignoring the melodramatic little brat, but instead I challenged myself. Life is a cunt but you just have to work it out." _

Takashi was a sweet boy, she garnered such far, but he seemed naive, wise in his own way but young I the way of the world. She decided to test him. She reached into her back pocket grasping a kunai. With a swift movement she extracted it form her pocket and through it in Takashi's direction, aiming for the redwood behind him. The crack rang through the clearing, causing birds to flee the surrounding branches. 

_"I have enjoyed out little chat, but can I ask you something, have you considered that you are sitting with an avowed criminal telling her your life story. What if I had not been so nice. What would you have done then?" _


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2015)

_A Woman's Duty and A Man's Heart
Kei Sili and Zenas Emiya
Interaction Event_​
_?Do you? Really??_

Kei purred a bit as she looked up at Ren. She allowed their eyes meet and for a minute they flowed at him. Though as she leaned up, she didn?t once break eye contact with the blue haired boy. In a way, she was playing around, but in another she was seizing him up. He didn?t turn away from her, and for a minute, Kei truthfully believed that he was doing the same thing to her. However, she was bad with men, and so she couldn?t be really sure. So she just slowly blinked away, before turning to the owner of the store. 

?Please forgive our rudeness. It will not happen again.? Kei bowed slightly letting her hair fall to the front of her face, but as she leaned back up, she brushed her hair behind her ear, ?I?ll write a check so to reimburse any damages and then some.?

 And with that the shadows came up with a checking book and a pen. They wrote out a check and handed over to the owner before slipping back in. So when Kei turned around, she allowed her eyes to meet Ren?s once more, before flipping her hair.

?You are right, we should leave this place, but I?ve only been in Konaha a few times. They?ve all been business meetings, so I don?t know a place we can discuss business in private.​?

Kei smirked, ?So please, lead the way Mr.Houki.?

Zenas looked at Lucius, who only shrugged his shoulders. Even his master behavior sometimes went over his head. Her actions towards Ren were one of them, however as long as they played nicely, he didn?t mind the exchange. No matter how much this displeases him. Zenas on the other hand was only a slightly confused about her mistresses? behavior. Though she?s only been working for the woman for about 3 months, and in so, she didn?t have anything to really complain about.


----------



## Hero (Mar 5, 2015)

*Zane Tamura*
The Hunting Grounds
PART 3












__________________

Although Zane was carrying a teenage girl in his arms, he was still moving quite quickly to escape his pursuers.  While Zane kept his entire focus on getting away, Yamantaka was relaxing as if the duo had just gotten an expense free vacation. The demon slurped loudly as he sucked the life force out of his 6th child victim. Licking his jaws wildly and producing a hum reminiscent of an out of tune keyboard, Yamantaka proceeded to explain the delicacy that was a human infant's soul.

"_It's so terribly sweet and refined._" Yamantaka purred while tossing the body of the 7th baby over his shoulder. "It's a shame that souls get spoiled at a human ages. I'm not excited to eat yours however, as it will be rotten.

"Yeah yeah talk your shit Yamantaka, but you won't be eating my soul. Not now, not tomorrow, not ever."

"_Oh? How is that?_" the summon said perking his ears amused by Zane's bold statement. 

"Uhhh" was all the 18 year old could said because he hadn't thought quite that far yet. He did know that he was going to achieve immortality somehow and someday. None of that mattered though if he couldn't shake his pursuers. Zane didn't know for certain that they were in hot pursuit, but it didn't take a rocket scientist to know that any ninja would immediately pursue the kidnapper of their comrade.

The boy looked over his shoulder annoyed at Yamantaka. He was thankful for having such a powerful summon, but the creature was certainly a double sided blade. Sure he'd do him favors and keep the boy alive sometimes, but at other times Yamantaka might go rogue and do whatever the hell he wanted. Case in point, Yamantaka was chucking dead babies over his shoulder leaving a visible trail.

"Could you maybe not help the enemy find us bro?" Zane complained rolling his eyes.

"_No need to, because they're already here._" Yamantaka yawned throwing the lifeless body of the 11th baby to the ground.

"What?!" Zane exclaimed. The boy twirled around and saw the medic nin named Yuurei flying towards him with his spirit technique. "Yamantaka!" Zane shouted to his companion.

"_I'm on it._" the black being growled. Yamantaka sprang upwards towards Yuurei and seized the medic ninja in a firm grasp. Yuurei's eyes widened in complete shock. This being was able to physically touch him. Observing the boy's dismay, Yamantak flashed a sharp toothed grin and proceeded to explain. "_Unlike you, I'm a real spirit. I'll be your opponent._" Yamantaka cackled.

While Yuurei was tied up with Yamantaka, Zane snatched up one of the four still living babies and hurled it at Takashi. Biting his lip and cursing to himself, Takashi dropped Yuurei's body and sprinted forward to catch the infant. As the baby girl landed in his arms, Takashi realized the trap.

"A paper bomb?!" the boy shouted. Quickly he ripped the clothing from the child and tossed it to the side. With an inch left on the fuse, Takashi scrambled to form his defensive water dome of magnificent nothingness. However, the medical ninja's jutsu couldn't form completely to shield him and the baby entirely.  

"GYUAAAAAAH!" the boy screamed as the flames of the explosion erratically licked the flesh on his back. Sensing that his jutsu might not be able to activate in time, Takashi had turned his back to the explosion to shield the child. The power of the blast sent Takashi soaring backwards eventually resulting in him colliding into a tree. Even when he was wincing from the extreme burns he received, Takashi once again turned his back to face the tree so that his body took majority of the force.

Stopping himself from falling on his knees and crushing the infant, Takashi outstretched his and firmly pressed it to the ground. "It's okay, you're safe now." the boy said soothingly. Pulling the baby from his chest, Takashi delivered a sweet smile. It was the least she deserved for going through so much. His smile faded however when he received nothing but a blank stare from the child. The baby girl was dead. Takashi's stomach started to churn in knots and he felt like vomiting. Closing the girl's eyes and placing the baby down gently by the tree, Takashi hustled back to face Zane but stopped when he felt heat coming up from above. Looking up, Takashi saw a gigantic fireball falling down on the battlefield. 

"Shit!" Takashi cursed placing his hands up to form his water dome once more. 

Zane chuckled at the boy's incompetency in genjutsu, "What a scrub!". Looking in the air, Zane saw that Yamantaka was still holding Yuurei without much difficulty. Drawing the knife from his staff, Zane lunged up in the air to impale Yuurei's body. "Your life is no longer your own medical ninja, so say goodbye."

"Not on my watch! Earth Style: Stone Golem!" shouted a feminine voice from behind Zane. Turning his head, Zane was greeted with an enormous fist heading his way. Pulling four kunai from his pocket, he flung them at the rock giant. Before the fist could reach him, Zane made a flick of his wrist and launched himself above the golem's reach.

Landing on the golem's head, Zane looked down at Hisoka smiling. "Sleeping Beauty is finally awake, let's fix that!" Zane shouted flinging himself down at Hisoka. The medical ninja pulled several shuriken from her pockets and whipped them at Zane. Weaving a series of complex hand signs, Hisoka caused the shuriken to replicate and produce 2 dozen more metal stars. The Crusade executive spun his k'rik quickly in a circular motion, easily deflecting all the projectiles. As he continued to fall towards the kunoichi, Zane started to weave his fingers intricately.

"A puppeteer as well?" Hisoka murmured narrowing her eyes. "What is he-...no!" the girl exclaimed when she realized what was going on. At some point in time, Zane must have coated his staff with chakra and now had possession of all the shuriken she threw.

"Die!" the pink hair boy shouted as he launched the the weapons back at the girl. Hisoka was already ahead of the game and performed the necessary hand seals to form her earth style: earth dome. Zane smiled to himself as the medical ninja obscured her vision for him. With Takashi fighting an unreal fire, Yuurei locked in battle with Yamantaka, and Hisoka so helpfully blocking, Zane was able to make his escape into the night swinging from branch to branch with his chakra threads.

Takashi was sweating profusely due to the imaginary heat he was feeling from the genjutsu Zane placed him under. "God damn it, when will these flames disipate..."

Meanwhile, on the other edge of the battlefield, Hisoka took to tending the 3 remaining babies. Checking her surroundings, Hisoka deduced that Zane had played her like a fiddle. The boy was stupid, but when it came to escape tactics and other unconventional things like killing for sport, he was quite intelligent. Checking out Yuurei, the situation wasn't looking too swell. It appeared that his spirit transformation technique was at its limit and unfortunately for him, that creature he was dualing showed no sign of giving up.

What happened next surprised all three ninja. The genjutsu on Takashi ended abruptly and the summon who was toying with Yuurei suddenly vanished. Relieved that his battle was over, Yuurei returned to his lifeless frame. When he awoke, in his human form, his breathing was heavily labored. Hearing him struggle, Hisoka rushed to his aid and started to give him medical treatment. In a little while, he sat up and dusted himself off. Hisoka couldn't read his mind, but the boy was definitely pondering something. Eventually Takashi made his walk over to his fellow ninja and came to a stop with his hand on his hip.

"What happened to the reinforcements?"

Hisoka and Yuurei looked at each other and then back at Takashi. No one had the slightest clue.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A girl carefully navigated through the pile of the now dead Konoha Police Task Force that lie at her feet on the outskirts of Konoha. She hated getting her shoes dirty and she wasn't going to let these dead men she had slain stain them. Pushing her hair behind her ear and placing one hand on her hip, the female looked off into the distance that Zane ran. Shaking her head in dismay, the young woman went in the opposite direction that Zane had went and made sure not to come in contact with Konoha's barrier.

"So unsightly." were the only words the mystery woman uttered as she became one with the darkness.
 
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 6, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
Personal Story

They sat opposite one another looking across the wooden table, a black mist concealed the creatures form a blue sapphires pierced outwards looking in his direction two where he presumed the eyes to be located and one more upon the creatures chest. Taking a drink of the white water lain out in front of them before making his first attempt to make conversation with the creature, "Thanks for saving us back their."

The eyes turned to look upon April whom was perched upon a nearby coat stand, she knew not where they were just that it was a hell lot safer than where they had been previously. "You shall not speak unless spoken to Akarusa."

Hatori frowned even way out here they knew his family, it was troublesome. His eyes turned to April as she spoke out, "You always was a strange one, interrogating people in a gathering place..."

"This isn't a interrogation, it's an execution."Extended it's arm in one sudden motion a black feather breaking the shadows in April's direction. Coming into contact with April's shield is was deflected enough to simply cut across her faces shredding feathers and drawing the silver blood they shared. Hatori kicked the table back pushing the figure up against the wall giving him enough time to break free of his binds and draw Chiri readying his defense, "You would dare strike at her?"He asked shifting his footing.

Throwing the rotten wood aside the creature rose to his feet, "Words will not stop me carrying out my orders, therefore your only option is to kill me. Can you do that human."Extending his arm forward the shadows began to accumulate around his hand forming into a sword of some kind, it wasn't one he recongised the blade was lacking any kind of core and there was a powerful radiance that tingled across his skin. "Prove your worth, Hatori or be replaced."

A leap forward and the creature was upon him with an overhead swing, adjusting himself as needed he defended himself from the attack there was barely any strength behind it but in one swift motion of footwork he felt himself lose his footing and fall to the floor narrowly evading the blade that followed cutting his past his neck. Kicking his foe back he threw himself back onto his feet beginning to circle one another until Hatori found himself upon another nearby table before yet another clash occurred.

Using the higher ground and Takame to his advantage he managed to gain the upper hand abusing the lack of core within the blade to hopefully overpower his opponent. _Left_ Hatori blocked the incoming blow _Shift right, throw him off balance._ continuing to execute his plan twisting Chiri to shift the weight of his opponents blow the blade stroke slide across Chiri creating his opening he made his strike only to find his opponent had drawn a kunai or some metal object to block his strike. He took a step back consolidating his position cutting down a stool that was thrown in his direction aimed specifically for his head the creature followed up behind.

_He's countering Takame... the shadows are concealing his movements and he's using the terrain to block my eye sight._

A cut stroked just above his eye drawing enough blood to force Hatori's left eye shut, finding himself concerned against the bar table he quickly reached out for one of the many glass bottles lining the table attempting to smash it into the creatures face. He missed but it had jumped back giving him a brief respite to re-compose himself.

Throwing his hand to the side silver blood lined the floor at his feet as it was thrown off the blade of the weapon he wielded. "You stained my sword, yet yours remains clean. Has the Akarusa fallen so far it cannot even keep up with the likes of me?"

Catching his breath back Hatori growled, "Right it's totally fair when my opponent knows exactly how to counter Takame."

"How typical, your reliance on Dojutsu has dulled your mind. I am nothing in this world, and yet you believe yourself some hero who can protect the world from the creatures that lurk and fester within the veil? What a joke you are, undeserving of the prestige your name brings with it in this place."

Hatori frowned reaching for the scabbard of Chiri and drawing it into his left hand, "Not another word." He wiped the blood from his eye, "You've left enough marks upon April." He leaped into action exchanging blows much like before, jumping over the swift kick at his feet bringing the blade into a downward swing, being deflected he left himself open to a strike. Taking the bait the creature lunged forward into a parry Hatori kicking one foot of a nearby table to twist himself around to his left bringing the scabbard to meet with the blade.
The creature smirked to himself as his weapon chakra seaped away into the scabbard of Chiri with an upwards tug he was forced to relenquish his grip of his weapon or be pulled into yet another strike. Landing on his feet Hatori threw the scabbard away behind him lunging into a swing of his weapon, chakra had long since built up along the weapon and it was about time he proved to April he could protect her. Instead of being reliant upon others, that was all he had done since arriving here looking for others help to protect him.

Following the strike a string of water cutting through the landscape, but for all his effort it proved futile feeling a weight upon his shoulder as the creature simply moved into his personal space with a jump over his back and kick to the spine, sending him to the floor and through the door, splinters acted like sharpnel digging into his flesh and the ground like sandpaper. Coming to a stop outside he felt a weight upon his back only worsening his condition and a blade plunged down towards his head at the last moment a white aura coated his body deflecting the blow into the nearby wood work of the branch he lay upon. It felt comforting to know he had a guardian angel of sorts, at first he believed it was one of April's shields but this felt different.

He had felt it before, the chakra was ancient it smothed his body and fitted like a glove being skin tight but not restrictive in any way. Overhead he saw the two golden eyes peering down at him from above the structure, in the twlight of the night a owl stood upon the great tree watching their confrontation closely. His size was comparable to that of Ijona, was this the so called sage they had been sent to find?


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 6, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
Personal Story II

His eyes shifted hearing April hoot his name in desperation, the creature sat upon his form hand wrapped around the hilt of Chiri. He was thankful, that he didn't die to his own blade. He felt her land at his side pushing her head beneath his hand and smiled moving his fingers through her feathers, the creature turned it's head to the owl that watched over them like a ghostly abberation his feathers snow white, he'd never seen an owl like it.

"So then sensei what be your judgement of this wayward soul?"

April turned her beak to look up to the onlooking owl, "Since when was it our divine right to choose who lives and who dies?"

"Who said anything about killing him, ah... I see. Master Mifune care to explain yourself?"

"Mifune?"April asked taking a step back at the mention of the name, "The Akarusa have always been annoying, they never truly fight you until something important to them is on the line. In this case it had nothing to do with his own life, more April..."

"You attacked April?"The owl interupted him maintaining a calm deamour.

"Yea-" A gust of wind slammed down knocking him into the floor breaking partway through the branch, targetted perfectly Hatori and April were undamaged by the attack. "... I derserved that."The creature coughed before chuckling to itself catching April off guard she hid beneath Hatori's armor whom seemingly had been instead healed by the winds.

Hatori pondered for a moment as he lay there watching everything going on around him, seemed April knew the creature... atleast by name. Mifune was it? His eyes turned to the creature who just rose up from the crator that had formed within the tree brushing off the splinters and bark from his form the shadows had since retreated and taken a far less demonic apperance, stood there what appeared to be a hybrid between a man and a crow with two singificantly large scars upon his back where wings had once likely been. The blue shapphires they had seen before were a lumiscent eye shadow and pendant hanging down from around his neck, meeting with white feathers that decorated his chest. "He's a tengu, but no wings?"

"Marquis Mifune to be precise."April corrected and Hatori looked at Chiri pulling the sword free and placing upon his crossed legs. "And your the Owl Sage I was sent to find?" Hatori asked looking up at the owl whom remained motionless. "At your service Warden."

"Marquis what are they?"

The Tengu paused sitting down where he had stood finding the small pit that had been blown into the bark of the tree fairly comfortable, or perhaps he merely didn't care to move it was difficult to say. "The famed Akarusa clan as knowledgable as a potato."

"I can tell already... you two will get along just fine."The sage sighed watching as Hatori almost reached for his blade only to be stopped by April's talon digging into his hand. "Don't be stupid, he was taking it easy on you last time."She intervened before it got out of hand.

"Easy... the guy had me aginste the ropes the whole time."

"EXACTLY!"April exclaimed causing Hatori to look down at her smiling behind the collar of his shirt. "Anyway... the Marquis are a group of twelve individuals whoms solemn duty is to keep the gates of the veil shut. You've met one of them when we arrived here, Hayabusa.  Since they are a essential part of keeping the seals in place they are granted a form of immortality."

"So I couldn't of killed him then?"Hatori asked the tengu blinking blankly at the question seeming to grow a smirk behind his beak. "First of all, it's not that kind of immortality. I can still die, I just dont age... not that it mattered in my case since I'm ageless anyways. Second, your some ways off being able to keep up with me in a real fight although I believe that is why you are seeking out Sensei."

Hatori nodded slowly, "Indeed. Owl might I ask your name, and would you be willing as Ijona told me to teach me senjutsu?"

"You may not know my name, but I will be more than happy to teach you and provide you the tools and resources to learn your past, Ijona and Hayabusa already told me about your special circumstances."

"My... special circumstances? Sorry but I get the impression that everyone knows something about me they are not willing to admit, Ogama keeps calling me Warden, I got these weird memories and dreams going through my head, and that clone in the chunin exams..."

"I'm not fond of lying so you'd be correct in assuming you aren't quite normal, even beyond the bond of blood you share with April but it really isn't the time to be teaching you about such things... especially given your fragile state."

"I'm not sure I follow, what do you mean by fragile... sensei?"

"He means your neither strong enough mentally or physically to cope with such a thing. Just throw aside all thoughts of your past for a moment and look to the future, you came here to learn Senjutsu. Then learn it, and worry about everything else later."

"I suppose you make a good point, still I would prefer to have a name owl."

"Very good, the exile will show you to your quarters... I will summon you later to meet the others, once I've cleaned up your mess."

"Yeah sorry about that I tried to stop him breaking your stuff."

The owl shook his head turning tail and taking off into the skies above likely to go do whatever he had planned for him later. "That was... abit rude he didn't even awnsure my question. Also, don't shift the blame on me it was just as much my fault as it was yours."

"I counted two tables, one glass of sake, and a vintage stool. All were broken by your hand, I didn't break anything."

April sighed, "Stop the bickering." perching upon his shoulder as they were led away. "By the way, he doesn't trust students to know his name they tend to summon him to for an easy win in battles they could of won by their own accord."


----------



## Hollow (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
S
Monsters Of A Different Color VIII

She was alive. Her entire body still hurt from using her chairs against the shackles power but the shadows had spat Yuuko out. She wasn't sure if it was because of her struggling or if the woman with a black heart had been the one to gave an order, but none of that mattered. Yuuko was alive. As long as she's breathing she has a chance at getting away from this hell hole. 

The girl just stared as Kei looked down on her and began to call her a murderer in a beautiful crescendo. The woman did have an enchanting voice. She had a feeling she was supposed to care if she was considered a murderer or not but it was true. At least partially.

Yuuko had never touched a civilian. She believed in leaving those who have nothing to do with the shinobi politics well alone. As a kunoichi from white, she had only killed criminals so far. She was a murderer for killing all those people but her picture wasn't as dark as Kei was painting. The girl said nothing to defend herself though. 

Let them believe what they may. She was alive. She could rise above Kei's insults and become the better person. She could. She would. She must. So that she can leave this place unscathed, with her soul as pristine as it had been when she had infiltrated to get back something they stole from them in the first place. Yuuko could do this. There's always a way out of the worst situations and she was a proud kunoichi, she would dig herself out of this grave.

The girl looked at the woman with a relaxed expression. Her heart beat quickly and her fingers trembled but it wasn't due to fear. More due to the excitement of her realizing she still had a heart beat. She didn't care much for her accusations. Yuuko knew who she was, her most important people knew too. It didn't matter what her enemy thought of her. They would be enemies either way.

_A monster who believes she does the right thing._

Those words struck her in the wrong way as he eyebrows came down in a frown she couldn't keep from showing. Maybe she really was that kind of monster and it was funny hearing the pot call the kettle on that but something in those words made her think of something else. But the girl simply shoved the idea away mentally and looked back into Kei's rubies with the same, previous apathy. With another attempt at jabbing her prisoner, Kei turned and walked to leave.

So she was here to merely torment her after all. What a bunch of bullies. Yuuko stared as the woman apparently warned Kyo about her being a ninja and then turned back at said ninja to call her a monster one more time. Yuuko would've told her she had heard the first couple of times but the woman was out before she could even open her mouth. 

Yuuko stared at Minami, taking in the exhausted appearance of someone who was doing his damn hardest to keep everything afloat. His red hair and equally colored eyes. Kei's eyes were red too but a different shade. Hers had a darkness in them, like rubies that seemed bright on the outside but really held a much darker blood like tone to them deep inside. Minami was all fire and anger.

What an interesting duo.

Without a word, Yuuko got up and walked over to the wall farthest from the door, just to slide down against it and sit on the floor again. One knee slightly raised, her cuffed hands resting limply on her lap. She looked at her new visit with an almost bored expression but then smiled. An honest smile where eyebrows lifted and her eyes sparkled.

"She's right you know?" The girl spoke with a curiously perky voice. "I am monster. But it's okay, you don't have to be afraid even if your mama isn't here to protect you this time. You're a monster too and my own mama hasn't been _here_ to shelter me for years now. I'm the one in chains after all," she explained, raising her hands to show off the stuff keeping her from beheading him with a black lightning spear.

She looked down at her naked feet and wiggled her toes a little. "The table is round," she found herself repeating words she'd said without thinking a good while ago. "But we still managed to find opposite places to sit in." Looking back up at Minami, Yuuko reinforced her smile and shifted her eyes towards the door.

"_She_ has pretty hair. Do you also find it amusing that her hair is so white while mine is so black? And yet she's from Black while I'm from White. I wanted to mention it but she left. Maybe she didn't want to hear my answer to her tormenting." Yuuko spoke with light hearted words. The adrenaline of being alive keeping fear at bay and giving her energy. She then looked back at her other enemy. "She's a monster too. A bit different from me. She doesn't kill with her own hands I bet. She's the kind to manipulate others into doing her dirty deeds I bet. It doesn't matter though because you're a monster too."

It was like she was streaming her mind without a filter, without a care in the world. Maybe her eyes weren't sparkling, maybe they just looked feverish and maybe her lips trembled while she smiled. Maybe Kei's words had affected her after all. But she couldn't let that show. So Yuuko took a deep breath and tried to calm herself down a little bit before speaking again.

"I don't hear birds singing yet," she spoke with irony in her voice. "I don't believe it's time for my sentence yet. If you're just here to bully me like the albino psychopath, please get it over with already."

"I have my own death to contemplate after all."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 6, 2015)

*Atlantic Storm and Kei presents:*

A Woman's Duty? A Man's Heart?
_The story of two maidens, a summon,
And an asshole._​
A polite smile as the light played in his eyes. "Sure," Ren replied, as the four of them stepped through the now door-less entrance of the cafe and back onto the streets. Dreary late morning had now become a Konoha-characteristic early afternoon; long shadows cast and thrown about the walls and lampposts, writhing like snakes as the Sun slowly moved in the sky. The air was infused with a certain busyness; a daytime vibrancy that invoked a poignant nostalgia. "It's a little bit out of the way," he admitted, "but it's safe." There were more people out on the streets now; salary men running for lunch, kids running about and old couples going on an afternoon walk. Some stared - mostly at Lucius and the horns - while others remained respectfully quiet, in spite of not being able to hide the occasional glance.

There was some talking as they walked across the streets and - eventually - left downtown Konoha. Casual phatics - small talk, that the Houki didn't _really_ care for, but responded to anyway out of politeness. Besides, anything was better than a walk filled with empty silence, wasn't it?

At some point they left the village entirely through one of the exits at the western wall and entered straight into the forest surrounding Konoha, walking along a well lit path in the woods. The apprehensive reactions of his business partner's allies didn't elude Ren's attention, though. He could feel Lucius' silent glares drilling a hole in his back, just as he could hear the faint rustle and twitch of Zenas' body. But he kept going anyway, with only a joking "don't worry, this isn't a trap or anything" for assurance.

And then they finally reached it. A large, but fairly modest villa built on top of a sizable hill that overlooked the rest of the forest. "This part of the forest is owned by my clan, you see," the Houki explained, then gestured to the building, "that's one of our unused holiday homes, which I purchased a year ago for... well, these kind of things, really." He shrugged, then opened the door.

"After you."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2015)

Hellhound
in
*His and Hers*

__________________________________________________

For people with the skills of Hellhound and Zenas the world was perceived in the metaphysical and physical. It wasn't as simple as for them, not the same as for the majority of Shinobi out there, they didn't identify themselves as such and were mostly unwilling proponents in the shinobi world. Whatever they wanted to consider themselves they were right in the thick of the shinobi world and this in of itself was probably the only common ground they shared with Cardinale Prozen. A normal person would not be able to perceive the amazingly coordinated slight of hand Zenas employed with her needle. Nothing about her movements choreographed or announced the fact that the needle had traversed the pistols shaft and lodged itself in such a way it partially locked the safety mechanism to block the hammer. It was the kind of maneuver that was so precise it resonated with anyone in this line of work as an impressive feat, but that captivating moment was transient in the wake of Zenas' rancor. The playful disposition of the most recent past evaporated under the torrid light of the femme fatale's fury. She went at her target with all of the sense of a rabid dog in a butcher's freezer, leaping at the priest. 

Hellhound pressed his feet into the ground, he lashed out at the concept of gravity, at the very laws of physics themselves, a cloud of dust in his wake as he ran faster than any normal human could possibly hope. He could see Zenas and the priest moving slowly, they weren't quite statuesque but they were stuck in slow motion to him, her inching ever closer and him taking staring down sight of his pistol at the femme fatale. Every step forward, the force generated by every pushoff, served to send surge of agony through the Hellhound's body. His leg felt like it had been doused in hot scalding oil then promptly set a blaze.

_"I should contract crabs and give it to her. Maybe then she'd realize shooting your childhood friend in the fucking leg is a c-bag move!"
_

KAGE BUYOU
(Shadow of the Dancing Leaf)

As the priests finger began to squeeze that trigger a heel was viciously deposited upon the undercarriage of his countenance upending him. He went straight up like a rocket, his spine arching, he had no control of his trajectory so when gravity decided to throw the shackles back on Prozen he hit the ground on the top of his head. However there wasn't a second left to mean mug and pose after such a coordinated assault, Zenas was upon him bringing down her blade he brought his arm across. Sparks flew as the mechanized arm of the Hellhound, Void Gear, intercepted the kunai, the shucking and scraping of metal resonating through their auditory receptors as they struggled against each other for physical dominance.

"You're not going to be able to beat me, Zell."

She brought her vocal fire down to an ember, whispering to him with malice. The way she used that name unnerved the Hellhound for a moment, he knew she was just trying to get under his skin. It was working.

"That's funny because I was going to say the same thing to you Zyana."

Kōchiku! Misutogēto 
(Construct! Mist Gate!)

His muscles tensed and bulged as the conceit of the mist gate clouded his mind and empowered his body. The shimmering violet brume clinging to his body, he used the base of his lower body to push upward sending Zenas skidding back on her heels. Hellhound menaced forward the searing pain of the recent past was replaced by a tingling sensation, his mind apathetic to the bullet hole in his leg. The Hellhound stood there in all the glory of his black leather, the mist around him gave a mercurial mirage-like quality to the Argent Avenger. 

There was an intense acerbated wrath smoldering in the hired hand's ?lan vital. There was a flicker of hatred in her hypnotic eyes, she was Ifrit's Flame personified, beautiful to look at and capable of destruction beyond recognition. The Hellhound and his other half both had a weakness for women, this kind of women, the kind who when scorned would set fire to the rain, turning everything in her wake to ash and sunder. Her big eyes were just so expressive that she didn't need words, he knew uttering that name in her presence would escalate the situation. This was the folly of his hubris instead of turning her attention from Prozen and to him, instead of sending her flying into a blind rage, she could see clearly through the mist. The bullet that had gone through Hellhound's leg did not give him the slightest hint of pause for concern, but the katana like sharpness of those gilded orbs did.

When push came to shove Zenas was cold blooded, as a hired hand she was one of the best in the world at what she did, however...

He was the Best in the World

Rejecting the shackles that bound him to the terra forma the Hellhound birred toward her knowing that he needed to press every advantage he had over her, an instant of malaise or distraction could not be had this was for real now, Zenas would kill him.

The young maverick was faster and they both knew it, he made his first flyby leading with his shoulder, but she spun on her heels evading his shoulder tackle. Hellhound immediately jammed on his breaks and used the momentum to match her spin, his fist and her heel traversing the hairs breadth between them before colliding. The percussion of muscle upon muscle resounding through their ears but it was merely a harbinger, the shot across the bow.

A fast paced bop as they lashed out at each other a storm of arms and legs as they unfurled flurry after flurry, counter, parry, and the kitchen sink at each other. The two fighters appeared to be standing in place but their movements were beyond mere human comprehension, the Hellhound?s speed made him more than enough to fell Zenas, but her guile and cunning were an equalizer, she found herself able to rebuff his attacks by exposing weak points then closing them up as soon as he would attack. When Hellhound caught on to this deception Zenas would simply shore up her strengths. This was the essence of an orbital shockwave encounter, their defensive orbits were set, anything that encroached the orbit of that personal space was immediately defended against. As they continued the process looking for the tiniest crack in each other?s defense the Hellhound decided to end his silence.

?You?re not even the slightest bit curious why I want that shitty guy are you? Would you even care that he could potentially have answers about what happened to our friends and our families? That he might actually be in contact with someone trying to revive the epidemic that destroyed Spoon Island? Are you really so far gone Z that you don't want answers?
​​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 6, 2015)

​
See, the world shift to it's most beautiful hue, reflected upon the most prominent body of water the world has ever witnessed. Gleaming the auburn sky, with the winds brewing their delicate breeze, in here, two souls with magnificent resolve indulging in the most artistic form of battle. The pearl of water rose from the liquid which the stood in, their hands becoming the scion's of the world's beauty, their feet ushering waves that crashed across surface's with powerful prejudice, their teeth gritting, Rosuto's ice power radiating upon the most beautiful sea. The pulse of his power soared across this field, a man standing meters from him, enduring the punishment of the lawful, of the chaotic, of the seemingly evil. Yet no smile crossed his lips, no madness, just the grit of the boy, of a man, protecting what truly was precious to him. A memory he didn't expect to relish in, an action so powerful, an emotion which gripped him entirely, a moment of passion. 

And in this glorious stage... In the wonderful sky. The hands flowed, their feet rushed, their bodies roared! Crossing a magnificent power, brimming a grandiose defiance. Matters not what stood in their way, what dared to halt their space. They're strike were like constellations, linking under the symmetry of their abilities. The world began to freeze around them, their perception of the surrounding soon caught the frigidness of the area, the sparkling brilliance of endless hues coloring the stage enigmatically while two of the entities flared within the intensity of bloodlust.  

_Rosuto "Ivery" Tamash_ī

What caused you to become so passionate!?

"I won't let you take over what's mines anymore! Don't ever touch Rei!!"

*~~*~~*​
"Is this some sort of joke?"

Rosuto spoke, with utter disgust in tone. Reunited within his company building, the room composed itself of him and another, tall lean figure, with cigarette in hand. His fingers pressed against each other, while tapping rhythmically in a pattern, from top to bottom the continued the maneuver at the pace of his speech. 

_"Please, understand our proposal Sir Ivery. As the neutral military force, we have nowhere else to go." _

"We're not a military force, Mr. Takeba. This is a company that wishes to resurrect peace." 

_"By excessive usage of violence." _

"Men tend to be more submissive when pinned to a corner." Rosuto spoke with annoyance birthing from his tone. He's mood had been bitter ever since the encounter with Mao. The possessiveness of the White Room's control. The resurrection of Setsuko and Rei, answered which remained unanswered. And his tongue slide the cigarette from side to side on his lip, never breaking eye contact with Rosuto, the man known as Mr. Takeba chuckled at his response. 

_"Naturally. Fear has always been a method of control, Mr. Ivery. I can understand why you have gained such prowess's indeed. You certainly could say that you have earned your keep." _

Rosuto leaned forwards, his arms postulating on his knees, while his sapphire eye began to exude the young CEO's fury. "Certainly, Mr. Takeba, you haven't come here to test my patience. You came here with absurdity and no recompense."

_"Right. See, let me reiterate. We need the help of an outside force for..."_

"I said the answer was no. Leave." 

_"...Please be a little bit more lenient, Mr.Rosuto."_ 

"No."  

Rosuto stood, and turned to his desk. He looked out the massive windows to view the reconstruction of the once dead village, Eien Machi, that with the aid of his partner, The Pope of Jashin, had now rose larger and better than before. 

"You don't come to my company, Mr. Takeba and request help with only minimal resources to spare and without our vision in mind. We're not mercenary for hire. Hanekawa will show you the door. I won't waste my time with you anymore."  

He stood, Hanekawa as suggested was behind him, he gave a final glance and gritted his teeth, bowing he retreated to the door and left the room. Hanekawa moved towards his master and placed a stack of papers upon the desk's surface. A cunning smile crossing her lip as she spoke. 

"I could totally sense your resolve. You certainly want to partake on set mission, just not under the vision of Mr. Takeba." 

"Yes, but merely because I know who the target is... If anyone should deal with her, it should be me. Yukigakure... It's somewhere I haven't visited in quite sometime. It's ironic, really. Get ready, Hanekawa. It seems it will be another assignment fueled with controversy."


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2015)

_
The Viper versus The Mongoose
Interaction Arc_​


Fist after fist, kick after kick, it became a melody, a heart breaking song. A song that didn?t have any words, or fancy instruments, but a song filled with unbroken words. Pride and a dash of regret, from who, probably both of them. Zenas well calculated hits, somehow countered the hounds wild and powerful ones.  Neither of them let up, but the unspoken words and feelings, just became mingled and mangled within each other. A blur of fury, sadness, and motivation, goals that conflicted the other. 

No matter how smart Zenas was, she was never really strong, even when they spent that time together. It was mostly just her outsmarting him. If he really gave it his hard, and tried to think on the same level she did. There was no doubt in her head that he would have bested her. Though he never did. Zenas was conflicted, even with the genjutusu. A part of her was happy that he never changed, that he still swung every punch so loud that she could read them. That no matter what happened between them, she could still put up a decent fight.  Each moment of his arm, each twist, each flex of his muscles, she knew them so well?.

All the things that happened, she could still do this?.

However, that was made her the most upset. She wanted to scream at him, learn something new, stop telegraphing your actions, and always think five steps ahead. Stop, please stop, get better or else?.Someone will kill you. Someone that wasn?t her, someone that didn?t know who he was, and what had happened to him. Someone that didn?t know what his favorite food was, or how many packets of cigarettes he could go through in a day. Someone that didn?t know that he was really self-conscious about his arm?.

If it was her, then she could take on the burden of all that. She could?.

It was a clear shot underneath her ribs, a moment of feigning attention, and it cost her. Zenas felt her breath leave her lungs as his fist buried itself underneath her rib. It wasn?t much, but as it left her soon, Zenas had doubled over. She gripped her side as she struggled to breathe, each breath, each inhalation of air, reminded her. That she wasn?t strong like him, and she?ll probably never be. Zenas held her head low as the pain served as a reminder.

Though it gave her a chance to answer his question?.

?_Remember_?.Remember what I told you.? And with that she had launched herself, but it wasn?t filled with killer intent, it wasn?t filled with any intent to harm, but she wrapped her arms around him. She brought him in tightly, her hands ran in his hair as she buried herself deep within his chest, ?The past is in the past, the only thing we need to do is keep moving forward?That is the only thing we can do??

_?Because we only have each other?.?_​
She put a small distances in between them, but she never once tore her eyes away from him. 

??.? At first the words were hard to say, but as her hands cupped his face. She silently wished that they were back at that place. Where their eyes or a slight brush of the skin, could say so much more than words themselves, ?Zell?.?

Calling his name as she allowed her hands to slide down to his jacket as she buried her head deeper in his chest. 

?Zell??
His name, that probably didn?t mean anything to anyone present, but it meant something to her.
?Zell??
_?Zell??_​
Why couldn?t she find the right words to speak to him? Why couldn?t she do that one thing? She was so confidences in her smarts, and her power. Although when boils down to it this was what she truthfully was. So when she looked up at him once again, she ran her hand across the side of his cheek as she gripped his jacket and forced him down to her level.

With that, her lips brushed up against his, but only slightly before she pulled away and looked at him once again. 

?Zell?.?​


----------



## Kei (Mar 7, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kyo Minami
Interaction Arc_​
?I am a monster, and so has my mother and father before her. And their mother and father, and so on and so forth.? Kyo explained as he snapped his finger and some men came in with a trolley with some food on it. The man who brought the food in left as quick as he came in. On the trolley there were lines of food, each made to perfection. From steak, to fruit, and wonderfully colorful desert, Kyo ushered over to them, ?Your last meal?.?

?You will also get the chance to meet your executioner.? Kyo explained before standing up straight and placing his hand behind his back, ?Which will be me.?

?I will make it quick in painless?As I possibly can.? ​
He took out his sword, ?Phoenix has been polished and sharpened, and there are no rough patches. So if I be head you, you will not experience anything. There is a prone to be conscious that will last for a few seconds after as so I have heard.?

?For the last remaining honor, I hold for your type, you will be killed in secret. Your name won?t be released, and in so, if there is anyone that knows you won?t be hunted down and killed in promise for retaliation.?​
Kyo hated all of white, but his people weren?t ready for war. They were spilt and torn between each other, and in so, Kyo wanted to make a banner for which they could get under again. So making any movies that could invoke the people anger would be foolishly stupid, unless he was gearing them up for war. Kyo looked at the girl, who seemed to have been mentally fucked over by Kei and release a sigh, if she just went home the girl wouldn?t have been like this.

Although, she?s has been playful because of the lack of attention she has gotten from him.

?She is, we all are, every last single one of us, even you.? Kyo explained, ?Though you think we were born like this? Did you think we popped out of the womb, and bearded our fangs at the world??

?Monsters aren?t born, we are created?.?​
?From the time we come into this world, we begin to realize that things aren?t fair, from our own looks, to our upbringing, to the amount of money we make and so on and so forth. And in so, we are forced to make choices and do things that we must in order to survive?.?​
?Though once I kill you, the last few seconds of your life. I won?t consider you a monster of white, I will consider you a human and hope that in your next life that you are born into a position where you don?t have to become the monster you have become.?

Kyo looked at his watch, ?I told you, I?m killing you at sunrise?.?

?I didn?t say which one?.? Kyo explained, ?Each meal here will be your last, this room is sound proof, with no windows, so you can?t tell the time of day or what is going on.  Though I will give you a peace of mind?.?

?Ten hours have already passed since you arrived here. It?s late morning, early afternoon.?​
?That is if you want to believe me.?​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 7, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
S
Monsters Of A Different Color XIX

Yuuko stared at Minami with wide, somewhat haunted eyes. She saw the cart come in like a hungry eagle flying over the mouse but she circled her arms around her knees and brought them up as she tried to shrink her hungry stomach which had been running only on the chamomile tea she had drunk before. The girl listened to all of his words attentively, not once interrupting his speech.

Was this another attempt at breaking her? Torturing her? Yuuko would rather take the physical kind any day, just not this. What was he planning? What was he going to do next? Would she be killed if she refused to eat? Was the food poisoned? Was that viper going to rush in as soon as she moved even a little bit and mock her again?

She thought about his last words. He hadn't mentioned which sunrise? What was he going to do, keep her alive for however long they wished to toy with her mind? Or maybe it was all just a play to fool her. After all, she had believed she would be getting a fair trial before being crudely sentenced to death.

A broken laugh made it's nervous way past her trembling lips. That was probably it. After all, she was so easy to fool. Maybe he also expected her to see him as kind and bow her head in a deep apology and acceptance of her punishment as well as swiftly handing him the scroll that was still safe from their hands. Shaking from head to toe like a small animal captured in a trap it would never be able to escape from, Yuuko lifted herself from the painfully white ground, supporting herself with a hand on the wall for a second before stepping towards the cart.

Yuuko wasn't a picky eater, she had never been even as a child. And she felt so hungry she could probably eat twice the amount of food offered and still ask for more. But she also had a feeling that if anything made it past her lips, it wouldn't stay in for long. So she just reached forward with shaking hands that would put an Alzheimer's to shame and clumsily grabbed the glass filled with cold and fresh looking water. Her element. She hastily brought the glass to her lips but the cuffs were tight and her hands shaking so much and so clumsy that the glass slipped and crashed loudly at her feet.

The girl glanced at Minami like a child glances at the mother after doing something particularly bad, fearing the punishment that would certainly follow. Before the small part of her mind that was still rebelling against what was happening could stop her, Yuuko went down on her knees and hastily began to collect the shards. "I-I-m s-sorry," she mumbled nervously before she could even realize she had no reason to apologize.

They should be the ones saying those words for reducing her to such a state. How long had it been since Yuuko had last stuttered? She was supposed to have become brave and strong. But a couple of hours between walls, subjected to mind play by that psycho had left her trembling like a small child afraid of the monsters inside the closet. 

She dropped the glass on the trolley and quickly moved back to her position against the wall, curling and resting her forehead on her knees. Had it really been ten hours? It felt like a hundred and her exhaustion only worsened everything. The girl wanted to close her eyes and sleep, but heaven knows what the hell they would do to her if she allowed herself to become that unguarded. It was bad enough as it was.

The frail chuunin looked at the man still standing in the room. What was he waiting for? She wanted to scream at him, horrible words and threats bubbling to her throat in a way that almost had her suffocating. Her face pale, her lips parted and moving as she wanted to speak them, to defy him, to make his life hell as payment for making hers miserable. But there was no sound accompanying the movement.

A little bit of food and a stupid promise of having a painless death. That was all it had taken for Yuuko to become this submissive. She had defied Kei, either by shouting her own thoughts or remaining silent and uncaring towards the woman's bullying. It had fucked her up. Badly too. But Minami's way was worse. He had hit home.

Because this was the kind of person Yuuko was. Weak. She would never put up a serious fight against someone who treated her with what only she, with her butter soft face, would consider kindness. If Kei hadn't showed up before and incited her to fight against this hell, the girl would now be limp and as soft as ever. Probably crying at Minami's _kindness_ and offering whatever services she could provide to help Fuzengakure down Iwagakure. 

Thankfully, even though her eyes screamed apologies, she could at least control her lips to move the way she wanted them to. "What do you want?" She asked with a rough voice. "Is it the scroll? You won't need it. You'll never be able to break the code."

"I'm tired," she admitted, closing her eyes and letting her forehead drop against her knees. "I want to go home. I was used as fodder but I still want to go home. You won,to give me that. You'll probably destroy my home too one day, like they did to you."

She looked at the door behind him. It was hard looking at his hair so red against the white walls. She stared at her cuffs and began to swiftly undo her long black braid. She didn't want to say what would've come next though. That she was thankful for a peaceful death, that she was thankful for being treated like a human after Kei's treatment...that she was sorry for what happened to them. Yuuko shook her head.

There existed a painting. She forgot the name.

A lonely woman sitting in a small island with nothing surrounding her. The island nothing but a lump of earth. Blindfolded. Desperately holding a harp that had only one string left.

She had seen it a long time ago and it somehow stuck to her though she hadn't been able to understand why. She did now, with her own eyes closed. With that understanding came the painting's title. 

_Hope._

"I'm tired," she repeated with a sigh. But she couldn't sleep just yet. She couldn't give in just yet.​


----------



## Kei (Mar 7, 2015)

_What We've Become
Kyo Minami
Interaction Arc_​

Kyo walked over to the girl, and for a minute he just stood over her. This was the life they have to live by, whether they wanted to or not. This is the responsibility he had as the leader of his clan. The path he had to take to get to where he needed to go. No matter how many stepping stones he must crush underneath his feet to his goal, he would do it with stride, and he would do it without looking back. 

Kyo crouched down to the girl level, and grabbed her arm, at first she fought. She fought almost like a crazed animal, but his grip was strong as he pulled her into a tight hug. 

?You?ve done well?.? Kyo said as he stroked her hair, ?You fought long and hard, you?ve done things that you didn?t want to do, and you came this far. You?ve probably made sacrifices more than you are willing to admit.?

?You have done a wonderful job?.?​
Kyo didn?t say anything else, but he just held her. Patting the back of her hair, and doing his best to sooth her. He was still going to kill her, but there was more compassion behind it. As he grew up, he realized that the life of a ninja is unfair. It was cruel sometimes, and unless they had something to hold on to, they would float on through life. Killing or be killed was the life of a ninja, there was nothing else out there for them. There was no time for relaxation, and there was no time to actually take everything in.

?Be proud of yourself?.Up until now, you fought hard, and its only natural to be tired.?​
The only time a ninja could rest was when they had died. Although they were all human and so the thought of death struck fear in many. It struck fear in him, and he knew it struck fear in Kei. However, at the same time it was there. There was also a slight longing for rest, an eternal sleep where they didn?t have to wake up from. Only in their dreams that could be treated equally, there would be no war, and no need to fight. 

Though as long as they lived, they had to fight?.

?Rest?.? Kyo hugged her one last time tighter than normal before letting her go and standing up, ?Your village would be proud of all your sacrifices up until now.?

He thought for a minute before bowing his head at her, ?I might not know of all your plights, but I respect them...?

?The documents you stole?.? Kyo started for a moment before thinking about it, ?Aren?t worth the life you are about to lose, but I won?t press the matter forward. As you are loyal to your village, I am loyal to mines?.?

?However, my goal isn?t that simple. I want Iwa to pay for what they have done and I want all of White to see what they?ve done to our people?.?​
Kyo crossed his arms, ?But I am a leader?.And as leader, I have think of what my people need whether than what I want.?

?And what they need, is a strong leader and a world filled with hope. My goal is to untie the fractions?.?​
Kyo looked at Yuuko, ?Believe me or not, it doesn?t matter what you think?.My goal is my own.?

?However, if you wish for me to leave you be?.I will, I?ll try to honor request as long as it?s not to talk to someone or be freed. Anything else from food to anything that you can think of?.I will try my best to make your last hours on earth a pleasant one.?​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 8, 2015)

​
Instances which fluctuate before eyesight. Destinies merge and history always repeats itself. A cycle, unending. Emotion hue'd with effervescence of grandeur. The beauty of snow propelled Rosuto's emotions with waves of nostalgia. Such visage doused his essence with sentiments of remembrance, the cold of the atmosphere welcomed him to a past he held properly sealed within the annals of the fog that was his mind. Eye peering at the boat which sailed to the port of Yuki's harbor. Hands nesting upon his pockets, rocking with the ease of tranquility the boat sailed towards it's destination. His breath exuding it's form as vapor which dissipated moments after it escaped him.  The cold resembled a rather lonesome aura, and it was homely. This was of course, a moment recorded upon his mind.

"I'm home..." 

He ushered silently under his breath, as his hands reached his mouth, and blew. The warmth of his breath felt soothing, although this was merely to comfort the flesh of his fingers, as he wasn't going to reach port. This, at the current juncture was his stop. His feet began to pace towards the distance, wrapping the scarf across his mouth and nose, and lifting his hood to over his head. Tucking it nicely before, turning towards the second door to the left. There, within the halls was his summon, dressed in equal fashion to his master. Clothed nicely so that the frigid weather isn't a factor of failure. Upon connecting gazes, their head ushered a nod and she headed towards the opposite side, while he continued towards the distance. Turning, he took the stairs which lead towards the basement floor, the machinery which run the steam powered boat were station at set floor. Without any sort of hesitation he pulled his metallic limb out and quickly knocked out any and all members which were at the basement working on the system. 

The working were complex, Rosuto's eyes began to scan the area, eyes darting from left to right, valves and pipes crossed his vision. The heat of the area grew large, placing his melodic arm on the major pipe, he began to push the tube, bending the passage with allowed the steam to power the machine, turning and denting the machine's cooling device, it was only a matter of time before the boat came to a complete stop. Turning, he moved towards the upper level of the boat, there he met his summon already ready with his equipment. 

"After the seal activate, I want you to revert back to headquarters. I'll be summoning you once I've confirmed the target. Be sure to wake up the men as soon as I leave." 

"Surely. Now, before you leave, brief me once more. As a protocol of your own system." 

Yes, always review you mission objective before executing it. While removing his clothing and placing his normal attire that was contained with the bag handed by Hanekawa he spoke. 

"A woman Mr. Takeba assumes has taken residence across the vicinity of Ivery territory has been suspected of thievery, countless accusations of assault, but mainly, transportation of illegal substances. However, it seems that she also has assumed position of a new movement that has spread their influence across the region, gaining notoriety among Yukigakure's ground and infamy for the most part. However, our mission doesn't reside on such frivolous accusations and we are not to serve as world police. Our objective is that their location resides upon an area sensitive to the White Room's power. It said that the very leader of such has had a somewhat menial encounter to it, and it's now obsessed about finding the source of the power. My objective, assimilate the power into my being as I am one who is directly correlated with such." 

"You said you knew this woman?"

He remained silent, halted his movements for a moment. His eyes narrowed as the floor became his canvas. Memories began to replay itself in a moments notice, continuing, he finished setting himself up. Turning back to Hanekawa who seem intrigued about the identity of such an individual. Evidently, it seems she was adamant about having him express such orally instead of her accessing his memories. It was a merit of course, one to keep a sort of connectivity between the two. Neglecting the reality that was their partnership, a remedy to one's sorrow. Hanekawa forced him to have frequent conversation with her, as friends. Rosuto didn't resent the sensation, but he really didn't feel like speaking of moments past. 

"Yes." 

The bitterness of such began to settle in. He wasn't tortured by it, however something bothered him internally. Packing his final stash of items he proceeded towards the distance, before being halted by Hanekawa gripping on his sleeve. Not ushering another movement he stood looking at the distance unmoving. Hanekawa's tone became adamant further so, a tinge of worry, something rarely exuded by set summon layered upon her words. 

"I don't want another incident like before, Rosuto. Please, don't over do it again." 

Rosuto turned his sight to meet that of Hanekawa's...

​
The intensity of her stare was something he could truly never muster. He looked, the amber hue adorned by the menacing sharp line that centered upon her retina. And yet such a pigment and the sincerity of stare expressed utter worry. Masked with the strength and understanding of a truly malevolent, but caring apparition which feeds upon human life. Something about such a stare, irked him. Shrugging her grip away, he returned his gaze to what was in front. Three counted step, the winds began to strength as the boat's speed had already declined almost to a halt. The edge where he would leap from stood before him. He wanted to say something, but silence roamed his being, leaping towards the water's surface, grappling tightly to his bag's strap, his feet accumulated enough chakra to stand upon it's surface and speed towards the distance. 

Hanekawa's hand crossed her hair away from her eyes, following his masters image with her eyes while tucking her pearl white hair behind her ears. Her lips pressed together, another gesture to withhold her emotions. She would easily move and follow, but this was a road she knew she couldn't help in. Silently, she admired her master, but truly, she didn't agree with much of what he did. For her to feel worry towards a mere human was weird, but to be tortured by it was truly something she never expected she would feel. Was this merely the human part of her? Has her humanity begun to radiate ever since her and Rosuto's soul merged into one as a pact? She wondered, as Rosuto began to recollect the pieces of a distant past. Before all had happened. Before this world changed so drastically for him.

_*[Flash Back... Commence!]​*_


----------



## Hollow (Mar 8, 2015)

Yuuko Shinohara
S
Monsters Of A Different Color X

She wanted to kill him.

For a moment, a very small moment, while he hugged her tightly in an embrace so warm it even brought a small blush to her cheeks, Yuuko had considered simply reaching up and slash in his throat with her makes alone. It wasn't hard, it was a particularly weak area after all and he'd die soundlessly. Then, when someone came to finally check on him, she could ambush them and maybe try to find her way out as swiftly as she could, leaving Fuzengakure leaderless. 

But instead of finding their way into ripping his throat to shreds, her hands just grabbed on to his shirt, her entire body shaking in a mixture of anger, guilt, fear and gratitude. 

When Minami let go of her and got up, she shivered at the absence of warmth. It was something Yuuko had failed to notice before about this room. It was cold. Muttering incomprehensibly, she curled tighter than she had before and stared up at her enemy with wide, child like curious eyes. What exactly was he saying? She understood his words but not their meaning. They were pretty and soothing towards her battered soul but confusing. So he did want the scroll back? Or not? 

She wanted to kill him.

Yuuko looked up at him with something close to admiration glinting in her eyes. He placed his people's needs above his wants. Not a lot of leaders, especially those his age, had the courage to do the same. It was something the girl had already previously noticed, people usually lost themselves and their goals when they had power blinding their eyes to anything but even more power. She presumed it was what had made certain villages wish to adopt a democracy. 

The girl twiddled her thumbs in a shy manner and rose from her curling position to stand as tall as him, somehow feeling ashamed of her fears and weaknesses all of a sudden. He was very charismatic. More than she actually expected. Yuuko had actually awaited a severe lashing that would leave her skin as dark as her eyes. Anything but the kindness he actually had shown her. She took a step forward and walked around him until she stood in front of the trolley again. Picking an apple off a plate filled with all different kinds of fruit, Yuuko bit into it and closed her eyes as the delicious softness of it overflowed her senses. In a room where nothing was there for her to feel, a little bit went a long way.

The chuunin didn't feel ile or feverish or nauseous. It was just a normal apple. No poison or anything that would have otherwise hurt her inside it. She looked back at him, her eyes still as wide and round as they had been when she graduated years ago, filled with curiosity as to what awaited her. Could she actually believe what he had said or was she diving head first into a nasty trap?

"I really like strawberry cheesecake," she found herself saying with a small, shy voice. Looking down at her feet, she patted them against the floor a little before adding. "I would like it very much if I could have a slice please."

She really wanted to kill him. 

Her cheeks flushed like a little kid as she looked back up at him through her eyelashes, her lips nervously pressed as she thought hard about what she was about to say next. "I'll give you the scroll back if you want. But I can't do it with these chains since it's with my summon," she explained slowly and quietly. "I don't know the code. It's Iwa's. My own village upper men probably don't know either."

Kill him. 

She shook her head and looked down at her fingers. Why did she need to keep lying? She didn't want to kill him. That was the kind of person she was after all, a few nice words and her weapons were down, her claws retreated and fangs hidden once again. "I can tell you things I know. I can share."

They weren't all the same. Kei was the only psychopath? He was kind. He hadn't deserved the attack even if Kei had. The thought that he might be lying, tricking her crossed her mind. But she was tired so she shoved it away. Yuuko had never agreed with the invasion, even if she had been so powerless to help, she had never agreed. Maybe now, even if it was the last thing she did, she could help set things right. Give them all a better future even if hers perished. 

"If you..." She swallowed hard and paused to think one more time. "If you never harm my home. I will help yours with whatever you want."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2015)

Gaiden of Elder Kyoudou
_Interim to the Family Trial
_ 
The years with Master Haru passed by as quick as a flash, and sure enough, we were now in our fourties. They were grueling years; arduous years, but ones rich with memories and rewards for our efforts. I trained as much as my body could physically endure - day and night - to reach that frivolous promise I'd drunkenly made with my master twenty years ago. The precipice of the taijutsu world is still far away and little more than a pipe dream, but now, I think it might be possible. Now stronger than I've ever been, and I've long since been able to remove myself from the life of obscurity I lived while in the shadow of the clan. 

People have taken to calling me the 'Blue Dragon of the Houki Clan' and, in the process of all my hard work over the past two decades, tales of my prowess have spread even outside of the Land of Fire. This, I owe almost entirely to Master Haru, who fastidiously trained with me even after duties begun to pile onto him after he took over as the Clan Head. And, at some point during our time together, I decided to dedicate the entirety of my life towards him; the man who first acknowledged me and lead me to where I am now. 

Right now, we're walking along the trading ports of the Land of Waves. It's night time, the moon is out and the air is frigid and cool; there's a calm stillness in the atmosphere that I can't quite placate that unsettled me even in the company of my master. Shameful behaviour, but the guilt of being so weak did little to alleviate my inquietude. 

"Isn't this nice?" Master Haru abruptly said, turning around to look at me with a grin. "It's been a while since we've had the time to take a walk around like this."

"It is, indeed," I replied.

Master Haru paused and stared at me, before finally saying, "Speak your mind. If there's something worrying you, tell me. We're friends, aren't we Kyoudou?"

"I don't like this. Something about this meeting unsettles me," I admitted. 

"Ah," Master Haru nodded, "I suppose I can understand your apprehension. I'm a little bit suspicious of their choice of venue, too. But, Land of Waves _is_ neutral territory and I doubt they'd be stupid enough to attack the head of the Houki clan..." He grinned at me. "Or its Blue Dragon, am I right?"

I pursed my lips and didn't return the smile. "Master, I'm afraid I still don't understand. Our clan has reached nothing but greater heights since you ascended; is there really any need for more effort? Is what we have not already enough?" I paused, letting the sound of waves crashing against the port fill the silence. "Do you really dream that the Houki can reach the top of the world once more?"

Master Haru looked up into the night sky at first, then into the ocean. "Maybe it really is nothing but a dream," he said, after a moment. "But is there anything truly wrong with dreaming, Kyoudou? It was, after all, that dream which led to our friendship and it was thanks to it that I'm able to stand here with my friend. I don't agree with all of the Leaf's philosophy, but their Will of Fire has rubbed off on me a little. Think about it! Isn't it amazing to be able to pass my ideals to down through countless generations? That, I think is what greatness is." He smiled, finally catching a breath, then returned his gaze towards me. He was waiting for an answer.

I simply sighed, looked down, then back up again, an exasperated smile on my face. "You are possibly one of the greediest heads the Houki clan has ever had," I joked.

"Oh, I know."
​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 8, 2015)

​
_5 years ago..._

There sat a boy at his lonesome, staring at the emptiness of the outside. A window which reflected the light of a thousands floating particles descending upon the earth. The infinite climate of Yukigakure, the heavenly pour of snow upon the land. Never ending, while his sensei taught the classroom about the principals of chakra control. A subject touched over a thousand times, the young lad of sapphire pupils and darkened, charcoal pigmented hair had memorized it so that he could most likely recite it backwards. The sensei brought the students individually to the center, to have them demonstrate their prowess to see if they're ready to graduate in the academy and become full-fledged Shinobi. 

_"Alright, Akiba. You did well, next it's... Tamashi, Rosuto."_

His gaze lazily turned towards the center, where his name emanated from the Sensei's voice, jolting he realized that his turn had started, quickly lifting himself from his table, he rushed with apex speed to pose himself next to the teacher's side. Excited, he stood straight like an arrow, closing his eyes before turning towards the classroom, all eyes expectantly waiting what the so called prodigy, Rosuto Tamashi, brought to the table. 

_"Alright, you're awake then, Mr. Tamashi. How about you first demonstrate your knowledge. Recite the textbook's definition of Chakra."_ 

Rosuto perked up his chest, as his eyes rose to meet the gaze of his students, even as a child his mien, when serious demonstrated a rational amount of vigor. But at the midst of his recital, he broke a smirk, which illuminated his face with the radiance of confidence brimming from his self. 

​
"Chakra is essential to even the most basic technique; it is the molding of the physical energy present in every cell of the body and the spiritual energy gained from the mind. Once molded, it can be channeled through the chakra pathway system, which is to chakra as the circulatory system is to blood, to any of the 361 tenketsu in the body. Through various methods, the most common of which is hand seals, the chakra can then be controlled and manipulated to create an effect that would not be possible otherwise, such as walking on water, exhaling fire or creating illusions.

Through the process of nature transformation, chakra can be converted into a number of different natures. Most ninja have a natural affinity to one chakra nature, but they have the capacity to use natures apart from their own affinity. There are five basic natures, but in addition to these, certain genetic traits allow multiple natures to be combined into new natures; for example, it is possible to mix Water and Wind into Ice. While many ninja can use more than one chakra nature, very few are able to combine them in this manner."

The class began to clap, he didn't flinch, or even demonstrated and inch of worry. Truly, he was smart enough to memorize the book, phrase by phrase. 

_"Impressive indeed, Mr. Tamashi. A simple answer would've suffice, but you managed to memorize the content literally word by word. Well done." _

Rosuto smile grew wider, as he felt he legitimately accomplished a goal with minimal effort. His hand nest within his pockets, awaiting the second portion, witnessing the sensei write in a piece of paper the results of the first portion, he continued to say.

_"Now, to further see how you've developed as a Shinobi, demonstrate a single jutsu you have mastered through the course of your training."_ 

"Okay. But we have to go outside first." 

_"What? I assure you, Rosuto. You won't cause much destruction is you're going to use a measly transformation technique or even a close jutsu." _

"No, I'll show you shuriken manipulation technique." 

_"Is that so? You're mind is sharp, Mr. Tamashi, but are you really sure you can manipulate such with the wires? It's not a particularly difficult technique, but we haven't practiced it at all during out sessions."  _

"Sensei, I am positive!" 

He sighed, unable to persuade such a child, the class stood and moved themselves to the training yard, keeping their distance, the young thirteen year old, Rosuto had began to pull the kunai from his pouch, with luminescent wires however, the gleamed at the exposure to sunlight, so they could see how the wire moved and weaved across the void. He leaped, the targets which stood at the distance were met with the flying shuriken, the twist turned and moved, like snakes slithering across earth, gracefully shifting, turning moving at the pace of his flow. His legs propelling him to the air, as the wire circled like a tornado gracefully. With flair and precise footing his mien demonstrated the concentration of each swing, his feet merely and extension to help move the wires. His entire body was the coil which helped the wires travel. Destroying the glass and slicing the targets. Turning, a heavy swing brought his kunai to circle an apple which laid comfortably upon a table, grabbing it with the wires Rosuto lead it to the Sensei's hands, grabbing it he stood at awe before smiling brightly at his student. 

_"Magnificent, Rosuto! You passed! Congratulations!"_

"Alright!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 9, 2015)

*Bureiku
Raijin's Sphere - I'm Back*
​
The panel glowed a feint warmth extended outwards from his finger tips, a small portion of his chakra being drawn out of his body and into the computer. The scanner halted a green light flickers to life upon the elevator panel, pressing his thumb into it with the other it retreated back into his pocket as a brief flick of the wrist.

Coming to the underground facility there was a sense of static energies within the air, his hair spiking up he raised an eyebrow, "They began the experiment without me..." He made his way down the corridor coming to a reinforced steel door, it's locking mechanisms unbolted he managed to open it enough to maneuver himself into the observation chamber several of his employees operating the various computer consoles, over head displays monitored the input and output of the sphere that lay just a few feet from the reinforced screen. Within Genji... or rather one of his clones and the new head of security, leaned upon the glass arms folded his quarterstaff leaned upon his shoulder. He never got why guy wore such strange attire the black chained robes.

"I do believe your orders were to await my arrival."Bureiku grunted to his staff. "Genji..."

"Yeah well Genji isn't head of this level of our operations so next time he says something tell him to fuck off."

"Uhm... yes sir."Is responded notably uncomfortable, he shrugged and glanced up at the data. "Huh 200,000kW input and we get 300,000kW back, guess we won't be paying many electricity bills."

"Yeah... at the very least it's stable, anyway your armor is in the rig. I'm assuming your going inside the chamber?"

"Naturally, and remember what I said about not acting on his command."He moved to the far side of the room, stepping into the armored suit one of the worst things he had to deal with these past two years was simply adjusting it to fit him. He lost count how many times they had modified the damn thing, throwing his lab coat upon the coat hanger he made his way out into the chamber.

"Genji getting pretty sick of your interference in my personal projects, thought we had an understanding?"

"Sorry child. This time it was important, amazing isn't it with a simple spark we have produced a storm, self-sustaining infinite energy is within our reach."

"Nothing comes without a drawback, I doubt this sphere that your friend over their recovered is any different. 200,000kW ever heard of trial and error, preliminary research, you're cutting an awful lot of corners here."

"Fear not, let us continue the experiment there is no reason to stop here... agreed?"Genji asked receiving a sigh of resentment, "I guess..."

"Good, engage phase 2 emitters."A series of pulses fired from the outer most walls into the sphere that lay at the center of the faraday cage. A minor explosive force surged outwards from the sphere.

"WARNING: Crystal delamination at 5%"

"Tch... guys what's happening?"He asked turning his head to the observation deck, the head of security easing himself off the window. "We're not certain, the cores energy output is spiking. We're attempting a system shut down..."

"Afraid not."The man spoke the reinforced glass breaking into shards sending shrapnel into the observation center, the room was painted red blood and several consoles shattered. Bureiku drew his sword it's core matching the stained walls of his fallen team. "I guess you cut corners on the background check of our chief of security as well Genji."

"Not exactly."Genji sighed looking over his shoulder to Bureiku, "I'll leave him to you his tota... it is troublesome for me." Turning back to the core he rose his hand towards the core a grid of light surrounding it expanding with each bolt of lightning that surged back and forth between the sphere then just as quickly condensing. Bureiku turned his focus to the individual whom approached pulling his hood back, "Technology I wonder if it can compare." Forming a single handseal utilizing a single hand and holding it disappearing from sight Bureiku twisted his blade to block the incoming blow upon his right flank. The osium blade blocking the scythe midswing. "Already performing better than the last Kenjutsu opponent I faced."

Bureiku frowned the face plate extending to cover his face and visor coming into operation, "Who said anything about Kenjutsu?" An audible click sounded off before firing a series of rounds off from his wrist passing the blade and into his opponents chest. The force knocking him back out of the air about 5 feet back. "Oh... guns as well?"He chuckled before coughing up blood. "Seems I punctured your lung, I'd avoid speaking if I was you."

"Implying I care for this body?"He responded Bureiku tilting his head slightly. Disappearing once more he turned around to face his opponent blocking another strike this time the swing coming from his right. _He's still holding that dragon seal... and the composition of that weapon of his... Genji where did you pick this guy up?_

Deflecting the blow he lunged the blade forward missing his target from behind the cloak shuriken throw lodging themselves within his armor following up with a kick to his chest knocking Bureiku back into the wall and leaving a noticeable dent within the armor. Pushing himself free of the wall that cradled him he noted the change in the hand seal from dragon to something unrecongisable to him.

"WARNING: Crystal delamination at 50%. Initialising Core Dump.... System Failure. Evacuation procedures are now in effect."

"You appeared at the chunnin exams two years ago didn't you?"Bureiku asked catching on to who his master had hired. It honestly didn't take him by surprise, Genji didn't really care much for credentials. "Aye I paid them a visit."
"Huh, and if I recall you must of lost to that Konoha shinobi Ren Houki, considering up to the final hour you had the flag."
"You could say that."He shrugged seemingly unconcerned with the events of the past.
"You lost to a genin, any self respecting villain in times like these would make certain they never befall such a fate. You must be the joke of the bingo book."

"Why would I care?"Ogama asked taking a step forward the air around him began to ripple exerting a pressure from his position. "Whose to say I didn't lose by design? It's honestly disappointing what shinobi have become, you seek out fame as if it would be to your benefit, you could say losing was a exit strategy. I accomplished my goal in killing the owl and judging potential vessels, by losing I merely made myself look like a joke that is true but in doing so I've been free to travel from place to place adding to the killing spree of others, and now that the veil is weak enough..."He looked over his shoulder to the sphere and smirked to himself. "Well... that would be spoiling the surprise. So shall we continue this little skirmish?"

Bureiku twitched reloading the pistols upon his wrist, "Vessel?"

"I've said enough."Ogama sighed pushing his heel off the ground leaping into the air changing handseal once again. "Just know that I'm grateful for your contribution."Taking a swing of his scythe a rush of wind surged in his direction, narrowly evading the sword he wielded was cut perfectly down the middle disarming him of his weapon and leaving a foot wide chasm within the ground where it continued to cut and dig into the earth.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 10, 2015)

​
The graduates sat on their designated tables, the Sensei looked at the numbers and had been pleased to realized that a majority of the class had managed to ascend from academy student to Genin Shinobi. Rosuto adorned his headband, replacing his bandanna and proudly accessorizing the symbol of such on his forehead. A grin broke as he managed to finally prove his prowess and advance at the age of thirteen. It took him awhile, but he felt like the world was his, that he was at the zenith of his academy life. Now, the time arrived where he would be assigned a teammate. The Sensei stood ways apart from the class, as his hands were scanning if every graduate made it to his or her's designated table. His hands, swiping from paper to paper he exchanged glances from student to paper until he concluded that everything was in order

_"Alright, then."_ He said as he cleared his throat with a subtle cough, placing both hands behind his back and greeting the graduates with a smile adorning his lip. _"First off I want to congratulate you all for a job well done in advancing to the next tier. You have all marvelously developed yourselves to reach your current status as Yukigakure shinobi. Honor such title and be sure to fight for you family and country to better ourselves as protectors of our futures." _ His voice exuded professionalism, to be expected as this sensei rarely expressed any sort of emotion through his speech, kind hearted as he was, his expression was one that Rosuto always identified as dull. Straight stare, with a subtle rise of the corner of his lip while embellishing his idioms in tone, soothingly, with a peace that could only be portrayed by a man who's had to develop patience. Working with children much younger than himself would do that. 

_"As you see you're tables are assigned with a number ranging from one to thirteen. Those seated on the same table, you are now members of the same team. Your sensei should arrive soon so in the mean time, get acquainted with each other." _

That made sense, but something itched Rosuto's curiosity, unlike the rest of the groups who were divided their tables composed themselves of three people. Looking at his table, the number eight was placed largely on a piece of paper. But unlike, the other teams, he was alone with a girl. Their eyes locked in mutual confusion. 

​
He knew her, but only vaguely. She was another student which rivaled his own ability, however unlike himself, she was a member of the village's notorious Ivery clan. Eyes of shapphire blue much like his own and hair matching set eyes. She was probably commended for her clan's ability to summon. Which was her display to ascend to the next rank. They could tell that both had the same question plastered across their thoughts. Why were they the only members of their team, did they miss one?

Rosuto immediately rose his hand above his head and caught the Sensei's attention. "Yeah, Sensei. I think there might be a mistake. There's only two people in our team." 

_"That's right." _

He said without much explanation in the former. Which left Rosuto to ponder his thoughts and not say much else due to the confusion of it all. But the Ivery girl rose her own hand and continued for him as to compliment his initial statement. 

"Right. But usually teams are composed of three like the teams before you right now. Has our last member not arrived or merely was there a mistake in the counting or something?" 

The sensei stood silent for a couple of seconds before realizing they were legitimately serious about having that question answered. To him, being as deductive as he was, it a merely flick of the brain to figure out what had occurred, but giving them a wry smile, he explained. 

_"There are thirteen teams that were assigned to each other depending our school's compatibility assessments. But only thirty-eight student managed to pass the actual graduation exam. Meaning one team was inevitably cut short."_ It finally clicked, they were the unfortunate team that was left without a member to complete the synergy. There was a sudden bitter building on both's sentiments, truly conveyed by the sourness of their stare towards their sensei who seemed to not be able to give a cohesive answer without it being riddled with vagueness. 

"Isn't that uncommon however? Or even allowed? Teams are supposed to be consistent of three Genin and a Jounin. You know, to create a balanced synergy for when team mission are handed."

_"That's right."  _

Rosuto had started to loose his nerve with the teacher constant vague answers. The bitterness settled a bit subtler on the Ivery female, who's composure seem a lot more tolerable. 

"Mind explaining?" 

_"Rosuto already gave you the answer."_

Their minds began to clique, the other students rose their eye brows and question what was the real merit, but the two looked at each other and exchanged large grins. The secretive nature of the sensei rubbed on them and their laughed blended together under a mixture of euphoric mischievous secretiveness. The sensei didn't want to flat out say it, and it was because unlike the rest who had passed the test with the basics, they had went far and beyond to demonstrate their prowess. They weren't common, they were a team composed of skilled academy students. Witnessing the two chuckle through their emotions, their eyes locked once more and leaning closer to the other as to hear their words with clarity, the sapphire haired girl, who's lips now adorned her gracious mien in a rather enticing display spoke. 

"So, Rosuto was it? My name's Reina Ivery. Let's be the best team we can possibly be!"

_Everything has so suddenly become sour...​_


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2015)

Hellhound
in
*His and Hers*

__________________________________________________

Zellous Kazama was growing into a man with a great many weaknesses but chief amongst those frailties was his ?naivety? when it came to women. In the throes of battle, in pursuit of his mission, the Hellhound would give into Zellous Kazama?s weakness, he would find himself felled by the feminine wiles of the jezebel before him. As she nuzzled against his breast, as she took hold of his hair, as she embraced him all pretense between them dissipated. The way his name rolled off her dexterous tongue, it dulled his edge, he felt himself transported to a different place, a different time. It felt so good to hear his name, no that was a half truth, it felt so good for Zyana to say his name. That?s who Zell saw right now as he looked at Zenas, even as much as she tried to change herself she was always going to be the caramel skinned girl with big goofy glasses and a book in hand. No matter what he would always see his first love, well if he stared hard enough past the the va-va-voom body that is. For a singular instance she made Zell feel like he was 15 again, her lips drew close to his, she paused right at the point of impact. His heart was beating so fast it felt like it would break through his chest cavity, his knees weak, palms sweaty, butterflies in the belly, and yet she just hung there teasing him. Something within Zellous body began to twist and become mangled, for that fleeting moment weakness had infected his being, and like an antibody realization set in. The past was the past but he could not forgive the future taken from his friends and his family.

This wasn't real!

Hellhound grabbed her by the scruff of her neck, taking a handful of her hair he pulled back causing Zenas to cry out pain and/or pleasure indecipherable from each other. With one deft motion he pulled and released her, whipping her into a spin that found her facing the wall. Before she could react he was upon, her wrenching her arm behind her back, and using his body weight to pin her to the wall. He twisted on her arm and pulled her toward him before smashing her body into the wall with his body weight.

Zellous Kazama had been through a crucible over the past three years of his life. His greatest hits were not something he necessarily wanted to ruminate over, suffice to say he was a personification of the expression ?one eye on the past with one eye on the personification?. People dealt with grief in different ways, there wasn?t any right way to process it but everyone seemed to be an expert on how not to process it. Putting on sunglasses and combat leather to go take on any low life with a tertiary connection to the Spoon Island incident probably wasn?t the healthiest way to deal with that grief.

It?s said that 80% of amputees will experience the phantom limb sensation, the cognitive dissonance inducing a special kind of pain within the victim. The limb isn?t there but it feels just as painful as the moment it?s cut from the body. A loss so great it haunts and hurts just as much as the initial separation. Zellous Kazama's phantom pain wasn't the loss of an appendage, it was the loss of everyone he knew. The golden eyed minx in front of him included, because as much as he accepted Zenas on some level he would always resent her for not being Zyana, for being a reminder that they could never go back, ever.

"I don't know a jutsu that can bring back the dead or rewrite history. I know that.  They're all gone...everyone we cared about. Maybe you can comfort yourself by saying its in the past but I'm not built for that..." The Hellhound let out a sigh unsure of why this was the moment he decided to be emotionally honest. He took a few seconds to collect his thoughts." I don't know if what I'm doing will make a difference. It obviously won't bring them back, they'll still be gone, but I'll tell ya what Z, I think it's going to feel absolutely fucking euphoric when I kill them all.

He brought his lips to her ear allowing them to drift over her lobe much like she had done to him earlier, his hot breath coursing through her canal.  He conjured all of his hatred and malice from the pit that had formed over his core.


"The only one who can stop me. There isn't a reality that exists where anyone or anything will stop me. 

Hellhound shifted his body, turning his hips as he loaded up his fist to incapacitate Zenas once and for all.

* THUD*

The Viper... that's not a moniker one gains without being an opportunist. Zenas had stood there silent and unresponsive but in actuality she had been coiling her frame, waiting for when Hellhound displayed the most hubris and could thusly be struck down. That's what had occurred as she rammed her heel so far into his groin it gave pause for concern about the future of the Nakano bloodline. 

The Hellhound doubled over, his hands immediately went to the afflicted area, merely touching it caused him to shudder in agony. He looked up into the gilded cauls of Zenas, he was unable to speak with his mouth but his eyes and thumbs up managed to do that. 

_"Yep ya got me....

 I hate you"_

​​


----------



## Kei (Mar 10, 2015)

_A Woman's Heart and A Man's Duty
Interaction Arc_​
_?You must love playing with fire?.Ren??_​
Kei looked over her shoulders to the young boy. She showed no signs of worry or her usually hesitance, but there was something else there. It was something that she had taken from all her studies with Yomi. Something that she had perfected over the years, and it has always worked in her favor. So when she looked at Ren, the darkness in her eyes began to swirl. It wasn?t meant for intimidation, but it was something no animal, no primal beast could even just casually look away. 

Almost like a viper, she stared Ren down before her lips curled into a smile. As she moved her fingers to her lips, her red nails began to shine in the light.

?Doesn?t Konaha law prohibit business between Blacks, because of the attack?? Kei asked as she turned back around, the white villa, was beautiful. It was a simple modern style, but that was what made it interesting and compelling. It was resting on the eyes, unlike others she been to, the foliage that lined the house also just made the whole thing very relaxing, ?Konaha and the rest of white, have been true neutrals through this whole time. Not siding with anyone is really beneficial to a certain extent.?

Kei ran her hands against the hand rail as she leaned on it and turned around to Ren.

?Though this poses so many questions.? She chuckled, ?And I am a curious cat. Although they do say, curiosity killed the cat?.?

?But the satisfaction of finding out revived it again??​
?So what please I hope you don?t mind if you just feed my curiosity even if it is just a bit.? ​
Kei eyes looked down at the white carpet, ?I would say something about myself, but?.?

She looked back up, ?It seems like you know everything you need to know about me, now don?t you??


----------



## Chronos (Mar 11, 2015)

​
They both sat upon the silence of an empty classroom, indulging themselves in conversation as sunlight dimmed and exchanged itself into luminescent  moonlight. It's gleam, radiantly adorned the atmosphere of the world, while their voices hissed in a tinge of euphoric silence, their mouths reacted to the joy birthed from their company. Smiles were brought naturally and synergy developed quickly, but the time passed had not been a factor, it wasn't until recently, that the slid of the door broke their seemingly endless topic. Turning, their heads met themselves with the same Shinobi sensei that had previously ignored their pleas for details. He walked to the center, placed his hands behind his back and looked directly to the students. Their eyes connected, Rosuto immediately understood, and shook his head in disbelief. Pushing himself from the chair, he placed his hands within his pockets, realizing the time which had transpired up until now. An empty classroom, and empty school, two students, one Jounin. And a very fortunate circumstance. 

"So you're our, Sensei." 

The man, tall and vigorous as his was broke the most confident of grins, as Reina followed from behind and stood next to their new partner. It was truly a sight to be cherished, here was the culmination of a story, which now ushered the gravity of force of a larger one. A story of massive regret, of proud respect, of dangerous travels. Today they met, and months passed while both trained under the sensei, learned new abilities and got to know the other exponentially well. Their time was absolutely marvelous. 

"Ross?" 

"What's up, Reina?" 

"If we were to part... Would we still be friends?"

That question lingered in his soul, something that he repeated to this day. Cycling within the fog of madness, liberating all the stress before knowing who the culprit of such was. This memory... was a notable blessing. A heart which palpitated a soothing hymn. The melody of which satiated all worry. To this day, the blood which pumped set blood kept his sanity alive, and the more he wondered, the more he curiously, cautiously wondered what to respond with. What could be considered memorable? What could be considered thoughtful? What could be simplistic enough for her to understand, even with it's hidden complexity? 

"In my night, there are no falling stars." 

Such irony. A saying, that no star will ever fade, no movement whatsoever. That he would embellish his void, with the clarity of millions upon millions of ripples of light. Adorning the universe with the constellations, those of which represented the links to each and every individual he cherished. He herald such a world with wary, because the few that he had, the stars that he possessed where the brightest, the most pleasant. Reina took a minute, tried to analyze what he had just spoke, another trait he gowned so effortlessly, the inability to ever speak his mind without the slightest clue to what he really felt. He was so closed to everything, yet so bright to life. _What happened?_ 

"Promise?"


Rosuto extended his hand, their fingers conjoined into a embrace, before parting and leaving the pinky finger joined in a tight grasp. With a firm shake and an unwavering stare. An intensity evoked, before the words parted from his lips in a silent breath, only audible to her and her alone. 

"I promise." 
​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 11, 2015)

​
His feet landed upon the frozen soil, the time for thought had finally concluded. His backpack held tightly upon his grasp, his feet tired, his head dizzy. The climate had begun to settle upon him. It's been awhile since he had to endure such frigid weather. Hanekawa's presence faded from his mind, it had seemed that she wasn't willing to aid at this juncture due to his neglect for telling her anything. Rosuto sighed, it was of course one which he feared had to happen. But something he had read of long before. Pulling his items from the bag, he slowly paced towards the designated location. The weather patterns were rough, of course, in such close proximity to the Ivery complex, the purity of their release would also be an effect of their current living standards. The night had dawned upon him and even though the struggle to continue was a factor within his head, he had to understand that he could progress further if not he would surely become lost, or worse, he wouldn't be able to succeed. His breath was heavy, and he had finally concluded to take shelter in one of the closing caverns which was several meters from his current position.

"I wouldn't forget." 

He spoke, reminding himself once again of her image. His feet dragged itself with a tranquil pace towards the location of his childhood. A place where he and Reina used to explore without a single worry in their minds. A place of lucid adventure. His hand rubbing amongst each other, while he awaited to see any sort of image that would remind him of such a place, he continuously remembered the time with his former teammate. 

"It was because of you that I changed my name. Ivery... Somehow, I feel a solace coming from that name. Maybe we're too alike, Reina." 

In the distance, a radiant light flickered from within the cavern entrance. His guard rose immediately, his eye shifted and the crimson of his power grew in an immediate burst. The chakra he sense was alone, resting beyond a warm fire. At this distance? Of course, this was no ordinary passerby, this was of course, someone who probably came with the same merits as he did. Has Mr.Takeba already found a team to detain or kill Reina? This as impossible, what kind of man was he then? Rosuto couldn't allow such a soul to reach her, an so, his hand soon reached for his pouch and his feet began to pace in silence, shadow was his ally, as the sounds were muffled by the crackling of wood and the warmth of fire, his speed overwhelmed the opponent, leaping into a stance, a figure quickly retaliated, blades clashed under the trace of steel cutting the winds of their position. Their eyes locked while the strength quickly faded from their senses. His breath escaped him and both pulled immediately from one another. 

His stress rose ever slightly, his eye trained upon set person, same as her. Witnessing him had left her speechless. His imposing stare, his tall stature, the overall remembrance that had changed entirely from what she remembered. 

"Rei. What are you doing here?" 

"I suppose... I'm here because of the same reasons as you are, Rosuto." 

The silence grew strong within the other. It was evident, one wanted to fulfill the other's desire and end their waltz at the moment, but neither wanted to satiate their thirst for progress. Rosuto hasn't still gotten over the whole moment against her and her master. He could easily end her at this moment, but that wasn't possible, as for her. Something deeper blocked their movements entirely.

"It's so strange... No being able to tell you're there anymore." 

_Don't say that._​
"Where's your master?" 

He glance directed itself towards Rosuto. Something about the gesture became bitter in his mouth. His hands tighten, his eye lowered towards the earth, evading her eyes.

"Setsuko's not around."

"Ivery deals with Ivery affairs." 

"Leave, Rei. This is something I wish to take care of discreetly." 

"I'm afraid I can't do that, Rosuto. That woman has broken the tenets." 

"And I'm afraid of the outcome if you were to stay. Please... Trust me." 

"We're already prowling through that road."

"We don't have to."

Her silence spoke more than any words she could usher. She truly wanted to believe that, their hands lost their will to fight their impulses and soon their bodies began to accept ease. Her eyes darted across the area before he merely spoke a single word.

"Would you accompany me in this bonfire, Ros?"


----------



## Hero (Mar 11, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Home is Where the Heart is.
 PART 4












_________




> I have enjoyed out little chat, but can I ask you something, have you considered that you are sitting with an avowed criminal telling her your life story. What if I had not been so nice. What would you have done then?"



Takashi simply smiled at the girl. It was sort of cute how she was feigning toughness. He liked the girl, he liked her alot. If he wasn't plowing Asami's fields and planting seeds every night, he'd lay more pipe down on Ragyo than what Kirigakure had in its sewers. Instead of giving Ragyo a straight reply, Takashi walked several meters behind him to retrieve the kunai. Plucking the kunai from the tree and twirling it around his finger, Takashi returned to Ragyo whistling a happy tune.

"Hahaha, the actual question is what you would have done when you found out I was too powerful for you?" Takashi laughed harshly. "Normally I'd ask what you've done to brand yourself a criminal, but frankly I don't want to know. I like you and I want to keep it that way".

Takashi turned away from the criminal and stared into the sky. After talking to this girl, he had some sort of direction. How exactly was he going to get over his biggest fear, his fear of morality being purely subjective? Just thinking about it made his stomach churn and gave him flashbacks to Meiji and Osamu. The medical ninja's knees started to buckle as his thoughts made him weak.

"It's no use..." Takashi thought to himself, "I can train my body all I want. I can learn the most powerful ninjutsu, but it still won't be enough. That won't make me stronger at all. Perhaps Meiji wasn't referring to me physical strength afterall....".

Ragyo and Takashi contined to stand together in silence. The break in dialogue was much needed, but it was starting to degenerate into in pure awkwardness. "I know what I must do." Takashi finally replied flatly. Ragyo raised a curious eyebrow to the boy. What did he have to say now?

"I must address my fears one at a time. The first I will take head on is my fear of losing my friends. Sadly I think I'm losing one of the closet friends I have named Katsumi. Since I'm also terrified of blood and not ready to tackle that issue, I must go to him in Caspian Cove. It's a sacred land like that of Ryuchi Cave, Shikkotsu Forest, Mount Myoboku, and Ravaged Field."

Takashi gave the girl her umbrella and started to head in the direction of Kumogakure. He didn't know exactly where Caspian Cove was, but he does remember Katsumi telling him that it was off the coast of Kumo when he was a lad. As he was leaving, Takashi stopped and gave Ragyo a final glance with a question. He wasn't going to leave until he got an answer.

"What is your aspiration in life?"​


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 12, 2015)

Bureiku
Meltdown

The iron plates that once adorned the floor had began to become uprooted, a violet and golden glow radiating behind the creature that stood before him. At the very least Genji was attempting to contain, or atleast slow down the reaction that was taking place behind his wall of hardlight.

"If that is the case, I'll just have to end you."Getting to his feet once more the cogs behind the plates of his suit grinding against one another producing sparks from beneath his armored plates. "You know nothing of the world which surrounds you, but fear not. This conflict has been drawn out long enough." Completing yet another handseal the energies within the chamber intensified accumulating into a white energy within the palm of his hand, a ring of chakra pulsed outwards from it knocking him back into the wall.

"WARNING: Crystal Delamination Imminent."

Before he could react a blinding white light surged outwards across the room consuming everything within it before just as quickly retreating back into the sphere that hovered within the center of the chamber forming into a four pointed star, an rift began to take shape. As it collapsed Ogama chuckled lightly to himself, "And so Pandora's box was opened."

As he got to his feet once more the lights turned black, the surround landscape becoming a void he could barely see two feet but he still felt the static energies within the air. Power hadn't been knocked out rather light had simply ceased to exist as if something had extinguished their flames. Even Genji's clone was completely dispelled, the scraping of metal could be heard from the shadows, turning his head he extended his sword hoping it's crimson glow would serve him well but once more while heat still rose from the blade it's unique aura had simply disappeared.

"What the..."He muttered to himself taking a step back, as a creature came into sight. It shared the apperance of a human, in fact it's entire attire matched that of the locals, it's movements were detripid and body consistently twitching at a increasingly rapid rate mangled in ways he couldn't imagen. It's face completely concealed behind a blackmask "uoy gnivah eb s?tel ,won emoc"

He took a step back uncertain what to do, who was behind the mask was this a genjutsu he was experiancing, it certainly felt real as it took a swing for him. The blow was lightning fast and extremely powerful knocking off into the distance damaging his armor considerably, the powerpack having been damaged was especially bad. Then he saw another, and another? Where the hell was he?!

"Oh it's real, welcome to Sunagakure's counter part. This lil' factory makes excellent puppets, don't ya think?"Ogama chuckled sat upon the remains of the core the sphere in hand he placed it into his pocket. "The rift is abit small right now, but it'll grow. Slowly. I wonder how long it'll be till the village itself is under threat. Gotta admit this perticularly entity is one of my favourites, it's only when you realise that humanities greatest weakness is the in fact the dead. Although having said that I suspect Amok will here shortly to clean up my mess. Can you hold out until then, or will you join your friends?"

"Friends... I wouldn't call them that."Bureiku grunted hand passing just below his knee cap for a moment wrapping his hand around a pill he threw the device outwards towards Ogama's feet before giving off a minor explosion serving to do nothing more than singe his robes although the room was now covered in a white particle. It was shortly followed by another explosion this time of electrical energies bolts of lightning connecting each of the silvery materials that now covered the room, piercing through the flesh and bone of the creatures. "Heh..."

"Anothe-" The bolts of energy suddenly changed direction moving inwards towards Ogama, or more specifically the device he had placed into his robes landing a hit he fell to one knee his robes set ablaze, the scent of smoldering flesh filled the air bringing a toothy grin to Bureiku. There was no way he could of survived that, was their getting to his feet he gave a sigh of relief, looking around the now empty room, light still seemed to be non-exsistant and began to feel strange as it had began to seemingly affect his eyesight.

"You represent the next generation of Shinobi?"Ogama asked getting to his feet once more, his flesh blackened from combined energies of Raijin's sphere and Bureiku's chakra. "W-What how are you surviving this?"

"Who is to say this is my body, I gave up flesh and bone long before the concept of immortality had weaved it's way into the minds of the-"He stopped midsentance to turn his head to a relatively tall individual stood silently watching from the sidelines. Clapsed in one had was a book of some description, it's bindings covered in dried flesh a single glyph marking lay upon it one of the very same he had witnessed back in the ruins he found in the sandstorm. Beneath a hood and battle torn cloak what appeared armor, ancient in origin it predated anything he had seen before, what's worse the pressure emulating from this particular individual was otherworldly it wasn't quite chakra but at the same time he wasn't sure how to best explain it.

"Ah Commandant, it's been awhile."

"..."Pulling the hood back revealing a blank iron helmet that concealed his features still holding the book close to his chest. Before Ogama to turn to face him the book flickered ever so slightly and the earth at his feet trembled for a moment as two plates slammed into what was his opponent attempting to crush him between the two of them. Bringing his scythe between the two he managed to hold them off using it like a beam to summer salt out of the jutsu, bringing the scythe with him he brought it to bear mid-air descending upon the man.

Taking his swing Bureiku was about to move to intercept, he didn't know who the guy was but he clearly wasn't a friend of his opponent but out of nowhere another wall rose up blocking his path. The air moved inwards almost knocking him off balance and up into the wall, before a light pierced the darkness that surrounded them, the stone wall crumbling before a the light suddenly burst outwards and Ogama sent flying back with enough force to blast open the reinforced chamber and knock him into the hallway beyond. Bureiku blinked for a moment, watching as a ball of mist hurtled it's way towards what he assumed to just be a powerful shinobi. The book flickers once more generating a pillar of lightning that cut through the opposing jutsu sending the two halfs into opposite sides of the nearby wall and leaving a V shaped chasm at either flank.

"Hey uhm... thanks?"Bureiku said but didn't even receive any form of acknowledgement not even a glance the man remaining where he had stood since the beginning of this fight. Face focused solely upon Ogama whom managed to regain his footing and made his way back into the war torn room. "As expected from the sole guardian of Yomi. Why do you hold back?"

_Hold back?!_Bureiku thought stumbling back for a moment when he felt something digging into his shoulder. Several golden feathers surrounded him a yellow light shined up from his feet, the air beginning to ripple as if a portal had been opened up. "We got it from here."A voice cooed from that same location before he could react proper or see the creature he found himself outside where everything still seemed normal. He fell to his knees for a moment trying to comprehend what was going on, weather Genji himself knew or not was another matter entirely.


----------



## Hero (Mar 12, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
Thy Kingdom Come
 PART 12

* 










_________

*In silence, Sayano and Shinji crossed the cloudless blue sky via Shinji's neon green cubes on their way to the Inoue Kingdom, located far north in Kumogakure . Sayano's older brother attempted multiple times to start a conversation with the young woman, but she didn't bite any topic he threw at her. The kunoichi figured it would be best to keep all her words inside of herself since she had nothing to say at all. She understood Shinji was taking her back home to be with her people and family. That all was understandable. Citizens of a kingdom deserve the right to know that their princess is alive. Shinji also deserved to get answers from their father about Sayano's existence. According to her older brother, their dad said Sayano and her mother were killed by an Uchiha, which was plainly and obviously bullshit. That was really the only redeeming part of this whole trip. Sayano was finally going to get answers that haunted her her whole life. Who was she? Who was her mother, her father? Why was she an orphan despite having a family? It was no use mulling over these questions now, because they would be arriving shortly if knowledge served her correctly about Shinji's proposed ETA.

While Sayano intended to keep her mouth shut on the home stretch, Shinji had other things planned. He was going to get Sayano one way or another. He was so happy to confirm his sister's existence and wanted to get to know her and meet her. Did she have any boys in her life? How many missions had she completed? Was it hard living as a commoner? What kind of food did she like? What was her favorite type of music and her her favorite food? They had so much to catch up and Shinji kind of felt shitty for getting off to a rough start. There was one question he did not ask his baby sister, and if this question didn't get her talking, she never would.

"What are your aspirations in life?"

Sayano looked at the man and narrowed her eyes. Was he really trying to talk to her again? She had to give him credit for being persistent. Rubbing her tongue along her front teeth, Sayano wondered how she was going to answer the question. Should she tell him the truth or should she lie?

After giving it some thought, Sayano decided to tell Shinji the truth. She was genuinely interested in this question and didn't want to lie about it or sugarcoat is one bit.
"I want to kill Tsuchikage Osamu" Sayano said bluntly. Shinji simply blinked.

"He was never anyone's favorite."

"Do you like him?"

"Aye I never knew the guy. All I know is that he's apparently pressed as fuck."

"But you know of the atrocities he's committed?"

"Ugh," Shinji grunted while rolling his eyes, "Not this shit again."

"I'm sorry, did I say something unsettling?" Sayano spat back at her brother. "I wasn't aware that discussing world issues was a prob-"

"Listen Say, don't go down this road. The world would be much more of a better place for you if you just let go of your anger. Do you feel me? I think you harboring this hateful rage is what's making it so hard for me to reach you. Like I know I've told you-"

"Shin-"

"No, let me finish. I know I've told you about how crazy our dad is. How he was abusive and everything and a liar? Well I used to be angry as fuck too. But while wallowing in my rage, I realized it required so much effort. Letting go gives us freedom, and freedom is the only condition for  happiness.  If, in our heart, we still cling to anything - anger,  anxiety, or hate - we cannot be free. Ya understand? Ya gotta hold your head up and be strong. Then when the time is right, and it will come, move on."

"Did you really compare _your_ dad, because he'll never be my father, touching your weewee to having your entire world taken from you?"

"Say-"

"No, let me finish." Sayano snapped cheekily. "You tell me "hold your head up" and be strong. Because when you fall, you gotta get up and move on right?Tell me, how the hell can you talk? How can you talk? Because until you walk where I've walked, it's no good. Until it happens to you, you don't know how it feels. Until then, you won't know. It won't be real. Until your world burns and crashes...until you're at the end of your rope. Until you're standing in my shoes, I don't wanna hear a thing from you because you _don't_ know how I feel. How could you know?"

Shinji pressed his lips together causing the blood in the vessels to leave them. He'd never met anyone so driven by their rage and desire for retribution. Forgiving Osamu was clearly not an option. More than anything, Shinji wanted to be close to Sayano, even if she made it hard. Right now they were complete and total strangers to one another and it would continue to be that way until Shinji came to her level. Obviously there was no middle ground for Sayano, it was either you were in support or not. Perhaps he couldn't understand his sister, but he could help her, even if it ultimately meant muddying his allegiance with The White.

"You're right, I wouldn't know. However I do know that you will die if you don't get stronger. Let me train you...as your big brother."

"You don't mean this."

"No I do...a brother and sister should be as close as hands and feet. Osamu hurt you Say and by extension, hurt me. Forgetting my anger worked for me, but you aren't me. Instead of trying to cover up the problem, we should fix it. I haven't known you long, but as my sister...my blood, I love you. I also know my feelings of wanting to be close with you and if this is how I have to do it, then so be it. When we land in the kingdom, the first thing on our agenda is training. Father can wait."

Sayano's eyes shimmered with joy. Shinji was going to help her achieve her goals so much faster than she could have by herself. He had grown up here and learned the ways of the clan. She couldn't have stumbled upon a better teacher. It was a nice gesture from Shinji and she appreciated it, but her feelings towards the man hadn't changed all that much. She didn't hate him, but she didn't love him either. So much time has passed, that Sayano felt the window to have a bond with Shinji was long gone. If they were going to get close, training would be a good start. Until then and after, she was going to have to wait and see if she could consider this stranger family.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 12, 2015)

*Atlantic Storm and Kei presents:*

A Woman's Duty? A Man's Heart?
_The story of two maidens, a summon,
And an asshole._​
Ren shrugged at the question, smiling casually as he walked over to light the fireplace. A spark of electricity from his finger trips and a cast of warm orange dye spread over the crisp white walls of the room. "Maybe," he said, finally. "But I've got a few channels of distribution and resources to make sure there won't be any paper trails for either of us." The Houki turned back and returned his eyes to the Fuzengakure girl, the flames and embers dancing in his cobalt blue eyes. "Besides, every business dabbles in the occasional shadiness. Am I right?" he asked, with a certain knowing tone in his voice.

He stretched, pulled a chair up, and sat down. "I probably don't know as much about you as you think I might do, though. I've a rough idea of what you've been doing, what you're up to and a few of your contacts. Suppliers and the like. I could probably get more data if I bothered to look up that Paelo scrub, but," the Chūnin gave another nonchalant shrug, "truthfully, I'm not really all that interested. I've just been looking for a way to dig myself a little information network on your city's crime sphere and, well..." The sparkle in his eyes returned. A certain energy; not predatory, but not quite pusillanimous either. "The opportunity presented itself."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 13, 2015)

*The Falls Have Eyes
Part IV*​
*Kisei, Mogumo & Co.*​


Hero said:


> Asami gave a snicker at Kisei's comment before looking back over her shoulder to look at the boy. "Well tell Wolfy to look over here. I'm sure his threads can't harm a ghost."



"Ghosts, specters, spirits...Whatever you want to call these, are nothing more than immaterial - memories of what once was, but no longer are." _I quickly point out, referencing how several of the apparitions proceeded to go about what one could assume would have been their daily lives before whatever tragedy took place._ "So, to say that they are now nothing more than the wind blowing through our hair would not be entirely incorrect."

"*... ... ...*"; "...You are surprisingly snippy when you are hungry."; "*... ... ...*"; "No, I do not intend to repeat any of that."

_Our conversation apparently finished, Mogumo scuttles back over to the center of the various webbing and threads stretched throughout the village as I look at the scene that was gradually unfurling around our group, then returning my attention to our group's acting Jounin when she calls for us to huddle around her, which I obliged to with a quiet sigh._ "Alright kids, gather 'round, I've got a plan or two that'll make it so their own mothers won't recognize them, by the time we're done with them!" _The female Jounin declared proudly while pounding her fist into her open palm for emphasis._

"*... ... ...*"; "There are two of them."; "*...*"; "Pardon me, two of them and a crow-"; "*. . .*"; "...A white crow."; "*... ... ... ... ...*"; "...Oh. And apparently one of them has the Sharingan, or some variation of it."; "*...*"; "Ah. The _shorter_ individual has it."

_I look over my teammates as I relay this information to them._

"Wha-Surely your...egh..._spider_ can't get all of that just from people running into the threads you left scattered about..?" _Yuuko asked, clearly showing her disdain towards my summon - which I ignore._ 

"There are other spiders within and around the village."; "Wh-What do you mean-"; "But they are nowhere near as large as Mogumo."; "O-Oh, okay...Th-That's not as bad, then..."; "...The smallest among them being the size of a standard ramen bowl - half of its leg span included." 

_I watch with some amusement as the color drains from her face when I tell her the last part. ...But, I think it would be best if I do not tell her that she was being watched the entire time._ "...You have nothing to worry about. They are under my 'employment', so to speak, so they would not bite you unless I told them...well, unless I have *Mogumo* tell them to." _This seems to calm the genin down, albeit barely._

"Back to business, though...I suppose we should go about incapacitating the Sharingan-user first, in which case blinding him or her would be the best course of action, even if it is only for just a moment."​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 14, 2015)

​
Rosuto turned, his steps calculated, his eyes opened both witnessing his partner from times passed, his hand rose, placing themselves on her smooth cheeks, the emptiness of the right limb, the lack of any sense had dawned upon him. This what he sacrificed, scanning every secular feature of her mien, every individual stand of he hair that adorned her expression. Lifting her gaze towards his own, locking in a confusing, yet highly intricate stare. It's much like a puzzle, placing each individual piece together with a complicated structure. But with such he found the reality, this was her. It was really her, placing his head upon her's the proximity shortened, his eyes closed and he delved once again into the silence. He missed it, he presence in his life. The connection between the two which resonated do strongly. Her hand smothered his, placing her fingers upon the metallic surface of his now, bionic limb. The saddening conclusion of which was to realize that this was no glove, but yet another extension of his flesh. How much has Rosuto giving for the process of power? How many had he lost? It wasn't like before, it wasn't like she could read his thoughts, but she knew that at this instance he was recollecting all those thoughts, all those repressed sentiments and indulging upon them. 

Unable to sustain his weight, he dropped to his knees in a display of weakness, his sobs began to turn audible. The stress he once repressed within had slowly began to operate on his pupils, the tears which he thought had dried up long ago began to course on his cheeks. To be weak for once in his life again... It truly was a boon he could never deny was comforting. Her warmth was a blessing, her words, her eyes, everything he thought he'd lost at that unfortunate incident so many years ago had once again been brought to him. His arms could sense her existence. 

"I gave up an arm for you... And now..." 

Small whispers and a shaken tone. An earthquake coursed through his lungs and a blizzard through his nerves. He couldn't calm down. A hard pill to swallow. Rosuto felt the weigh of his action finally dive into his broken abyss, there was chasm surrounding him, he could see a sky build upon ash, where the void painted itself crimson. With clouds of dark spacing upon a broken existence, cinders fell like snow flakes upon an earth he stood upon. The world had no people, all that remained was the solace of a vacant reality. The sound of silence emanated from such loneliness and he stood at its center. A distant stare into nothing while buildings and cities stood dead at his feet. The rubble and smoke of his world which had now been reduced to shambles. Withing the largest hill, standing meters from where he stood, there where the three crosses which upon them held the scarf of the dead which danced at the rhythmic patterns of the calm breeze. A shiver drove from his back, as he could sense death icy skeletal grip clench his heart in its enduring grip. This is what he had envisioned for his future, a world he ha destroyed, cleansed in a sea of flames, but now that world was frightening.  

It's dark allure had now transfigured into shivers and hesitation. He no longer could conspire against those who do wrong, because one of those was the very entity which gave him the power to develop forward. His questions became bar which halted his progress, but he could call out for help because the solution was simple. Either he died and the world continued it's deficiency, or she did along all he had lost, and he, once more, assumes responsibility for all which had caused him grief. At a moment, he could sense it, understand it. The love which exuded at the hearts of those he fought before. Kirisaki who fought to protect a world she was raised in. Zell, a boy who's interested had just rose, where he finally had been reunited with a father he had long thought had perished among the abyss. He could understand those emotion he felt so many years ago, his finger began to shiver as he realized what he had become. He was no hero, he was no savior. 

His actions, his movements, his overall station in the world. His crime is not because he wanted to cleanse the world from the evil which birthed it, no. His crime was truly one which implied deeper scars. The same wounds he had been caused by men like Mao Motonashi, the same ideals, the same principals. And now, noting what had transpired, it was far too late to ever say sorry. He had to assume this role, assume this figure. Because even so he had become the very enemy he had hated, because even so he had reduced himself, allowed himself to destroy world, conquer messes and become the enemy, he did it all from the wrong reasons. And now he could sense the blade arc ever closer to his throat. He could sense his world crumble as his ideals stood at the midst of his feet. 

People who's malice surpasses his own still existed, the still walked the earth and if he didn't do something about it, who would? Rei, you are the most beautiful human being I've ever known. And only you are capable of making me realize how much I failed. I entitled myself as this because I thought it implicated progress, but I've only been digging a whole into the earth. Those who stand in my way will know retribution... And sadly that implies you as well. I can understand more than anything now, all these people and their hearts. But now I am a ticking time bomb...

He could sense it, the grasp of that dimension slowly abolishing whatever sense of reason he had circling in that mind of his. He could sense it's grasp twisting all the thoughts into something similarly different. He could sense it, his actions and his daring had attacked one before and it would do so again. He had no control and no suppressant. He was merely awaiting for the day he was considered the most dangerous threat, and all his former comrades realize what is the truth, they will rise up in arms with the aid of the true heroes. They will gain the will to prove against a malice which only wanted to do good in the world, and by that time he would know his job would be complete. 

_To Save The Majority, He Would Have to Sacrifice The Minority.​_
_To Save The World, He Would Have to Sacrifice The Evil._


_To Help His Friends, He Would Have to Die._​
Rising his stare, a smile broke from his lips. Rei eyes widen as this was something she knew perfectly. The tear which once ran across his cheek adorned such with the bitter conclusion she had just realized he took. Ambiguous still, he grasped his wrist tightly and begged for him to explain, begged to him to explain what he had thought. A smack, into her neck and she had been instantly knocked out, bringing the covers and placing it upon her. Delicately bringing her towards the fire, while he rose it flames by adding a tad more wood, sprinkling the gasoline and turning to his former summon. 

"Goodbye. This is the last time we will see each other as friends. I know you saw this too Setsuko. Please, I hope you understand."  

Turning, he left. It was time for him to finish this all.


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2015)

_
Interaction Event
The Viper vs The Mongoose 
_​
There was nothing between them. There was never going to be nothing between them. All they were to each other was childhood friends, from a childhood far left behind. She would have been happy if they were just strangers to each other. However, nothing really went her way over the years. When she wanted to leave her past behind one last time, her past reared its ugly head as him.

 Zenas couldn?t remember what face she made at the time when she saw him. She couldn?t remember what thoughts were going on in her head either. It just radiated with her that he was there. If she could explain the feeling, it would have been the same feeling when she got shot for the 5th time by Emiya. 

The bullet was just there?.

Zell was the bullet?.

Buried deep within her. If she didn?t move around or tried to run, it wouldn?t have bother her. Although as soon as she started it continued to bury itself deeper and deeper. It had finally got to the point that she couldn?t remove it. No matter how much she fidgeted at the thing, it was way too far out of reach. However, Zenas never understood how or why she allowed it to get like that. Even as she emptied the chamber full of bullets into the priest. Even as she turned around and pointed her gun at Zell?

Why couldn?t she remove it?
Why couldn?t she pull the trigger?​When did she become such a fool?​
She had become a dull sword that was geared on cutting. When did it happen? Why did it happen? Zenas dropped to her knees and got on the same level as Zell.

?You fool?.? She couldn?t help but whisper underneath her breath as she brushed the hair from his face, ?I would?ve have killed you?.?

?Your moves were open. You never aimed to kill me?.You aimed to incapacitate?Zell, I?ve told you countless times if we ever fight, kill me.?

Zenas cupped his face, ?I will always win the battles....?

She kissed him yet again.

_However, he won the wars?._​
There was nothing between them. There will be nothing between them. However, there was some things that she just couldn?t deny. His taste, his touch, and the sound of her voice in her ear, they were all numb her. It was probably why she didn?t really deny his tongue when it brushed up against hers, or the feeling of his hands sliding up dress. She couldn?t deny him, she wouldn?t deny him, and yet in the back of her head she knew. 

?Zyana?.?
He wanted the idea of her?​He didn?t really want her?.​
_?Zell?.?_​
And she didn?t really mind that?.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 15, 2015)

Bureiku
Veil - The Buried City (Sunagakure)​
Bureiku shudders if only for a moment as he was released from the armoured core and back upon the earth, the pressure that the bird had put upon his shoulder still present yet now replaced by a hand with a vice like grip. "Hope yer happy kid."A voice spoke as the grip was released a shinobi walking past wearing preculiar attire. 

A cowboy hat lowered just enough to conceal his eyes in it's centre a gleaming stone that seemed to generate a small field of flowing energy around him. He wore a small red cloak that extended down to his waist but as it stood right now, it was blowing back towards him in the wind along with a lengthy ponytail of hair. His boots were of typical fashion but had a bronze sheen and plate that extended to his upper knee cap where two more stones were situated. Coupled with leather gloves and tan shirt and belt holstering several rounds and a silver pistol, upon his left wrist a scabbard containing a traditional length katana.

He reached for his weapon taking hold of the hilt of the blade softly before drawing the sword, Bureiku shielded his eyes as dust, sand, and blood was whipped up into the air. In a single strike, a whirlwind was created cutting down at least several dozen of those creatures he had witnessed in the research facility. Then he slowly began to realise where he stood wasn't anything but Sunagakure. The buildings were the same but the landscape itself had much darker tone to it, the walls black with ash, and skull adorned the walls as if being used as a foundation.

Turning his head he noted that his armour seemed to begin rusting at an accelerated rate, and then once more back towards the man once the dust had settled a factory where the research facility had once sat. He couldn't quite make out what it was designed to do, only that it was operational from the rising pillars of red smoke forming above it a crimson cloud. It had began to rain and each droplet burned forcing him to dart to the nearest cover before finally looking upon his bloodied hand. "Blood..."He asked himself.

"Stay put, I'll be for ya when we seal the breach."The man spoke drawing his pistol into his free hand to fire upon yet another. He seemed awfully calm for the situation as if an every day thing, in fact he was enjoying it the way he fired that pistol and drew his sword it was like a game to him, one which never seemed to get old.

Bureiku reached for his communicator making an attempt to get into contact with someone he actually knew, "... Anyone their?"He asked only hearing the feint sound of dry whispers and voices he couldn't hope to distinguish. he felt as it he was trapped within a prison of some description with hundreds of men, women, and children all speaking at once to say it made him uneasy was an understatement, the very ground at his feet felt alive in the worst way possible almost like he was standing upon a graveyard that had existed and accumulated souls for centuries. He gripped the device pulling it away from his ear as it became too much to bare, but they remained trapped within his head for a moment he questioned his own sanity until another gave him a light kick.

He turned his head to realise he had curled up into a small ball, looking at the creature infront of him. A black serpentine dragon it's eyes focused upon his form, for a moment seeing it's maw begin to move he darted back into the corner for fear of the creatures silvery teeth. "Hmph. I'm not going to eat you, merely making certain you do not lose yourself. Extending it's tongue it offers out a gemstone, this one was black and devoid of anything but light yet shared the same shape and composition as the others he witnessed on the man from before. "Take it."The creature mumbled.

He shudders, it was coated in saliva when he refused the a thought seemed to cross the creatures mind. Instead flickering it's tongue like a wave effectively throwing the gem upon his cheek. Pulling it's head back it grunted and looked proud of itself as Bureiku scrambled to try and remove the stone. "You're disgusting."He groaned the dragon countering, "With a name like that, I'd say you're the disgusting one."

Finally managing to wipe the stone and adhesive clean, to an extent that was satisfactory atleast he looked upon the stone to find it's shape and colour had changed, forming a perfect flat circle in his palm it glowed purple in colour seeming to generate an aura of similar composition around his body, and purging the voices from his mind or at least silencing them. "W-w-who are you?"He asked the creature who seemed to be playing guard dog keeping an eye out for danger.

"Me... Marquis Hayabusa of Konoha, that guy you saw ealier is Marquis Yasuo he's a native to the prison."The serpent spoke eyes turned to the street which the man had walked down leaving a trail of destruction in his path. "Seems you caught Amok's attention, for him to bother saving you."

"Amok... he's the guy who showed up to fight Ogama?"He asked catching Hayabusas attention for a moment seeming to smile comfortingly with a nod, "Indeed he is the commandant of this place, although he tends not to care for the lives of humans unless they are important in some fashion."

"... I feel like a ant surrounded by titans."He muttered remembering how easily this Amok seemed to be handling Ogama. The serpent eyes focused upon him it hissed, "Amok is unique, he commands a power designed to kill primordial level entities. You're talking about someone who has the accumulative knowledge of centuries wielding a power comparable to true gods, he really isn't someone you fight unless you are looking for a swift end."

"If such powers exist why haven't we encountered them..."

"Amok serves only a single purpose, to keep this place sealed he cares for nothing more. That is why none beyond the Marquis and 'gods' know of his existence, although I have to be honest I do not consider Zyanno, Suta, Neith, or Arianrhod true gods. Anyway the point is the only way to catch his attention is to break into or out of his prison. What's more interesting to know is that he himself is a prisoner."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 15, 2015)

Gaiden of Elder Kyoudou
_Interim to the Family Trial
_​
The explosions struck and rumbled like lightning on a summer day. I hadn't even the time to curse my lack of diligence before the ambush manifested itself; a storm of fire and smoke that collapsed the metal beams and cranes around us. I jumped up, just barely avoiding the metal beam that crashed into the concrete below, and continued to ascend by dancing on top of the rain of debris. My master was a few metres away, and though it was hard to make him out in the darkness of the night I could still see the occasional flash of lightning and the explosion of metal around him. Another layer came down on me and I swung my arm like a whip, crunching my fist into the surface and sending it flying away.

My feet touched itself onto another one of the descending beams and, instantly, I felt the soles of my shoes slide ever so slightly. Water. I looked up. "Rain?" I muttered to myself, stabilising my balance. 

A sword swung from the darkness and grazed my cheek. "We went through all this preparation and created back up plans," the voice said as I tumbled backwards on the beam, slightly disorientated, "to assassinate you and your master, because the Houki are famous for their craftiness. And the two of you get caught by such a _simple_ trap?" The voice - which I now ascertained to be male - gave a sigh and shot forward again, a dark blur of motion. "I'd be disappointed if I wasn't so pleased," he finally said.

I let my feet tap at the surface of the beam below me, charged them with chakra, then surged upward. The sword deftly came for my head, but instinct took over and guided my throat away from my assailant's attack. "I knew something was up with this 'deal'," I growled as I balled my fists. Chakra flowed in, then exploded at the point of impact, blowing my opponent back even as he raised his sword to defend himself.

"Nothing was quite wrong with the deal, Mister Dragon," the voice said and, for a brief moment, the moonlight shone down on him, casting him in a silver glow. He was a tall, slim man, with golden eyes. There was no visible headband identifying his allegiance, and the rest of his body was covered in a dark robe, with a hood pulled over his head. "We simply killed the CEO of the company that wanted to trade with you, and I posed as him from then forth. I think I did a fine job of it, personally. _You_ certainly didn't catch on..."

"We?" 

"Turn around."

It was obvious bait, but I turned around against my better judgment. My blood ran cold. I saw Master Haru, waltzing through the rain charged skies, as a group of shinobi attacked him one by one. Two at his flank, another one moving to attack him from behind and two at his front. Cool steel grazed against my cheek again, cutting a deep gash through it, as my opponent lunged towards me. I swung up - somewhat clumsily - to try and upper cut him by the chin, but my attack was off. Sloppy, and dull, made all the worse by my poor vision. He side-stepped out of the way and took another step back. "We know all about your clan's specialty with lightning," the man with gold eyes said, "the rain here is a special jutsu that lets the user circulate raiton jutsu back into the user before it fries our men. It's also what we're using to keep track of the surroundings and your movemen--"

I cut him off immediately, smashing my fist into the flat of his sword again. He slid backwards, looked up, and I was upon him again. A horizontal kick through the air that sent him retreating upwards again. "Hey, don't interrup--" he started.

"You _dare_ raise your hand against my master?" I seethed. I bent my knees and widened my stance, gritting my teeth as I felt the power flow through my body. "*Kaimon!*" With a shunshin, I threw myself upwards towards the steel plate the insolent assassin had relocated himself to. He moved to block again, but I was stronger now. The fury of the Gate of Opening flowed into my fist; hardened it. 

There was a cracking sword as the katana shattered completely. The assassin narrowed his pale gold eyes and jumped up, hand seals weaving in the darkness. "Hyōt-" he started, then broke into a hoarse gasp as the air exploded. I retracted my hand from his gut, spun in the air then shot a kick to the side of his head...

His body exploded in a cloud of smoke and the voice returned, directly above me once more. There was a rasp in it now, winded by my blow, but the smugness in it was certain. "Have you yet taken a moment to wonder why we've been in the air for so long?" he asked, then looked to the side. "Your _master_ has. I'm a bit surprised that he took care of those men so quickly, actually..."

"Kyōdō, we need to get out of here!" Master Haru's voice roared through the wind. I turned and saw his face, now covered in splatters of blood. His trench coat and shirt were torn; his face streaked with worry and anxiousness. "They've rigged the ground with explosives! These debris are being kept up by some kind of jutsu, and they're going to dro-"

He stopped talking, and his eyes widened slowly as they brought themselves to the sky. I looked up too, and felt a sinking feeling inside. It was a large hawk - about the size of a small room - flying towards us. The assassin looked up, and I saw the faint shape of a smirk through his gauze when he looked back at us. "Right on time. Goodbye, Haru and Kyōdō Houki. It's been a pleasure doing business with the two of you," the man with the golden eyes said slowly, then jumped up, extending his arms up just in time to clasp onto the pair of talons. Before I could react, however, I felt a strong pair of hands push against my back and a deafening roar of explosions...


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2015)

_What We've Become
Interaction Event
Kyo Minami​_

?My goal is to one day see our people interact under one name??​
Kyo crossed his arms and shook his head, ?Do anything to your village would harm that dream wouldn?t it?? 

May be it was a foolish dream, but it was a dream nonetheless. Was he really a fool if he wanted to do something like that?  A day where there could be just one banner or even one fraction, instead of two. So many people wished it, but only a few people went for it. They had the risk of being called fools and dreamers, but was it so wrong for people to dream of peace, to hope one day nothing could spilt them again?

Kyo neared the girl once more, placing his hands on her shoulders.

_?I will trust you.?_ Kyo gave her a shoulder a tight squeeze, ?If you believe in me, if you could believe in the future of no war, no suffering, or anything else. As long as you, if you can find it in your heart to do something for the sake of others. I will trust you?.?

?I don?t want to fight white, I want to unite white and black once again and live under the same banner like long ago, but that will take a lot of strength.?​
Kyo looked into the girls eyes, ?And it would be nice, to know that someone in white believes in the same thing, to know that I am not fighting for an empty dream.?

?I will trust you, and let you go, you don?t have to tell me where you are from, nor would you have to share information. Just return the scrolls, and you can leave like nothing has ever happened.?​
His voice was warm and yet his eyes were even warmer. He dropped his hands from her shoulders and took a step back, before letting his hand out in front of him.

?I would like to believe in you?.Believe in the white that you live in?.Believe in the people you believe in?.In the same future, in the same dream, and hopefully the same peace between our villages once more.?​ 
Kyo nodded, ?I will overlook any transgressions that you have done, for simply the scrolls back, and your hand in building a new future between our villages once again.?

?What do you say??​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 15, 2015)

​
Night settled, the time was a little past midnight. Standing upon a vantage point, Rosuto witnessed a group of people entering the mines which lead to the designated point. The wind blew fiercely, the snow drowned the land. His Sharinagan recording the chakra which resonated upon the bodies of the men who carried equipment to the underground. There was Reina, along with her gang, searching for that faint scent of power of the White Room, lifting his scarf to cover up his mouth and nose, Rosuto began his move. Shadow was his ally and silence his companion. His feet guided him through an alternate entrance, pulling his dual-edge knife, his feet discreetly directed him towards their location. Upon hearing a metallic door close, the sound of loud gears began to resonate upon the narrow corridors of these mines. Turning his head towards the edge, an elevator leading beneath his location had been in used, quickly moving towards it. He opened the doors and grabbed the cable with his robotic limb, slowly descending a few inches above the elevator until it came to a complete stop. Once again, the sounds of doors pried opened reached his ears. Idle conversation could be listened as well. He maintained in silence as the men's footsteps began to fade into the distance, falling, he opened the ceiling's hatch and witnessed the view that greeted him upon landing. 

His eyes widen in shock, the visage wasn't at all what he suspected. The light radiated from the sky, the moon perfectly aligned with an orifice that seemed to be naturally carved at the edge of the mountain's side. The sound of the ocean could be heard faintly from the distance, he paced a few steps as he witnessed that this area was much larger than the first glance. The men walked a large inclined road to a, almost tropical area. A beautiful picture with a large body of water at the center. He could sense it as well, the faint power of the room's influence dawn upon this area. 

"Has such a dimension the ability to drastically change the climate in one area?" 

He questioned himself. Although this section was only larger than what he anticipated, it was still fairly small in size. However, if this is merely a leak, that suppose that the world completely engulfed this reality. Would that mean that the shifting probabilities of such an influence could change existence as he knew it. Rosuto placed his palm upon his Sharingan, and remembered what had occurred in the battle with Yuuko. 

"I shouldn't be surprised. The evidence is right under my nose. That world has the power of change. Both physically and psychologically." 

Turning his gaze towards yonder, his eyes met that of Reina's figure. She stood at the middle of the large body of water. Witnessing the moon illuminate her position. Rosuto felt a faint glint from the distance, a sparkle which rose his worry. From the large whole at the side of the mountain a rain of arrows descended upon Reina. Her eyes turned and twisted, as he movements ushered as followed. Her hands formed a specific form of seal which the water before her to rise like a wall, the arrows halting their coursed at the force of the waters clash. 

"What!? An Ivery utilizing a release outside of ice? You don't mean... She's become a heretic!" 

An Ivery Heretic. Those who do not fulfill their responsibilities as Ivery are deemed the lowest of the low, the trash heap, heretics. Ivery being a clan consistent of half-breeds. A pact made centuries ago by a man in dire strains, that men and nature would combine in it's purest of form. Upon forming such, their release and natural affinity, their chakra's makeup morphed and shifted to accept a pure form of ice, the frost release which is herald as Tōketsu. The purest form of ice release which combines nature and soul into one. To become a heretic is denounce such and to not abide by the tenets of Ivery clan law. You lose your blessing, and your powers begin to diminish to that of common folk. 

Rei fell upon the surface of the water, he feet stepping on it's surface, chakra flowing from her feet. Both stared at each other as silence crossed the room. 

"Rei, was this what you meant when you said Ivery deals with Ivery affairs." 

His head began to cycle. Ivery's weren't upholders of justice, in fact they were as neutral as they came. They didn't abide to any laws and they always remained to themselves, and if a heretic was involved, they wouldn't send a martyr. The fate of that Ivery would be at the hands of the world. These people weren't violent by nature, so something was odd. Reina's hair pigment had started to dwindle to a glistening white. Her eyes were or the same hue, it was then when he realized something.

"You... lost your summon. No, you killed it." 

There's one thing Ivery's are known for, and it's their pigment of blue. Heretics hair begin to dwindle into a fading white, their eyes however, stay it's radiant blue. Heretics are at most, forgiven. But, she wasn't merely a heretic. Her eyes are as white as the moon which shone above the sky. Meaning, the blood of her summon was in her hands. She killed her unfairly, and the Ivery did not only remove he release, they branded her with another type of seal. They branded her as a traitor. The eyes of white represented such and now, her judgment. The summon Nymph would deal with her sentence... Rei was chosen. 

"No, no, no! This can't be happening!" 

Why didn't he realized soon, their words were faint to him. They were talking, Reina stroke a pose, before revealing an oh too familiar smile. One that protruded her insanity. There it was, the essence of White Room. Their bodies masked under the veil of battle, their strikes became evident, the world seemed to be their battleground. Their movement veiled under the ferocity of each other's justice. 

"Not again..." 

Images began to flash wildly, but hesitation drew closer. He was combating the sentiments... Who should he fight? Reina or Rei!? WHO!? Both were precious... but one slam did it all. Someone connected a hit, which lead the other rocketing towards the distance. Rei was bleeding... She was bleeding. The images of death crossed once more through his head, the image of Reina began to shift, her hair resembled him. It resembled Mao.

His feet acted instinctively. 

"Not again!" 

See, the world shift to it's most beautiful hue, reflected upon the most prominent body of water the world has ever witnessed. Gleaming the auburn sky, with the winds brewing their delicate breeze, in here, two souls with magnificent resolve indulging in the most artistic form of battle. The pearl of water rose from the liquid which the stood in, their hands becoming the scion's of the world's beauty, their feet ushering waves that crashed across surface's with powerful prejudice, their teeth gritting, Rosuto's ice power radiating upon the most beautiful sea. The pulse of his power soared across this field, a man standing meters from him, enduring the punishment of the lawful, of the chaotic, of the seemingly evil. Yet no smile crossed his lips, no madness, just the grit of the boy, of a man, protecting what truly was precious to him. A memory he didn't expect to relish in, an action so powerful, an emotion which gripped him entirely, a moment of passion. 

And in this glorious stage... In the wonderful sky. The hands flowed, their feet rushed, their bodies roared! Crossing a magnificent power, brimming a grandiose defiance. Matters not what stood in their way, what dared to halt their space. They're strike were like constellations, linking under the symmetry of their abilities. The world began to freeze around them, their perception of the surrounding soon caught the frigidness of the area, the sparkling brilliance of endless hues coloring the stage enigmatically while two of the entities flared within the intensity of bloodlust. 

Rosuto "Ivery" Tamashī

So this is what caused you to become so passionate!

"I won't let you take over what's mines anymore! Don't ever touch Rei!!"


----------



## Hollow (Mar 18, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*B-Rank: Quest For The Heart Shard*

_Home Is Where The Owl Is_

Alerted towards anything that might come at her from the darkness neither her eyes nor her lantern could pierce, Yuuko kept walking ahead with no clue as to what exactly was going on. She had already tried releasing herself from a possible Genjutsu multiple times and still the darkness surrounded her. She could feel the ground beneath her feet and touch the walls at her sides, growing narrower each time, but she couldn?t really see them. Just walking forward with no idea of what awaited ahead, the sound of her own footsteps the only thing keeping her company, it was something that would have made a lesser person go mad. Thankfully, Yuuko was a kunoichi and stressing events like these aren?t really the kind of thing that can break a kunoichi?s mind. If something so small could put a dent on her psyche then she really wasn?t cut out for the job and should be taking the time to write a letter of resignation instead of wandering around dark halls.

That didn?t, however, mean her heart wasn?t allowed to beat a little faster as nothing came into sight the following twenty minutes or so. Yuuko felt tempted to summon Aoi but she had a feeling it wouldn?t be a good idea to call for a little sister in the midst of such a hostile environment. Sighting, she looked on ahead and just kept walking, wondering what was made out of her temporary team mate and his owl. Shouldn?t she have crossed paths with April by now? Her eyebrows twitched with a small amount of annoyance. For once, she really, really wished she could have a normal mission like her fellow cloud brothers probably had. Then again, given she was rarely assigned with a home team, she wouldn?t really know.

Suddenly, she had to blink as a small light showed itself. An open door was awaiting her entrance, signaling the end of the horrible stroll she had been subjected to take alone. Jogging, she tried to get to it before the chance was robbed from her and finally found herself in a place her eyes could explore by themselves. Yuuko could remark to herself that anything was better than that dark hall but it would be a lie in this case. Both walls and floor were made in stone, stained dark with multiple layers of gore that the girl really didn?t want to observe longer than necessary. Candles alone provided the room with a dim light, casting fearful shadows along the walls. There was a long table of dark, rotten wood, surrounded with matching, elegant chairs. Sitting at the head of the table was a man staring at her with creepy amusement. Yuuko really wanted to ask the man how he managed to sit in a chair that would probably give in under a feather?s weight but she had a much more urgent question for him.

?If you know how to keep yourself from smelling anything while breathing, please teach me. Otherwise, I have no idea how you can just stand there with this stench,? the girl remarked bluntly. She would?ve asked about Hatori but no enemy would give away his location and this man had evil flowing through each and every single pore. And his laugh did nothing to remedy that.

?Stench, lass?" He asked with a twinkle in his eyes.

Yuuko waved at the dry blood and other?remains, splashed around as if they were the room?s decoration. The man then raised a silver goblet to her and the girl didn?t really want to wonder whatever he was about to sip. ?What you call stench, lass, is to me the greatest perfume nature could grace this poor fool with. Now, would you like to join me?? He asked, motioning at the chair on the other end of the table. Swiftly, the girl shook her head and looked around the room for other exits she could use. She wasn?t about to leave the way she came and get herself in the same situation.

?I?m here on a job,? she explained coolly as the man took another sip, closing his eyes and taking a deep breath as if trying to appreciate his _wine_ to its limits. ?Are you going to get in my way??

A chuckle. ?Oh no, getting in the way of youth is the least of my intentions. But won?t you amuse me for a few seconds??

?I really don?t have the time,? she answered half-politely. Yuuko really wasn?t keen on the idea of remaining around this man for much longer. With that in mind she took large, practical steps towards the nearest door on the opposite side of the room and placed her hand on the handle. It opened but she hesitated for a second before leaving the room, taking a curious look over her shoulders. He really wasn?t going to interfere?

?To be young and so full of?life,? the man grinned at her from his sit, his eyes twinkling once again as he leaned in her direction. ?Before you rush off into your wild adventures though, do hear at least a few words of advice.? He paused to twirl his _wine_ in the cup before looking up at her again with a calculative glint. ?The friend that entered these ruins with you?do you truly believe you can trust him??

Her attention successfully grabbed, Yuuko merely cocked her head to the side while her hand remained poised on the door handle, keeping it open for her to dash out as soon as she felt the need to be away. ?Is there a reason I should believe otherwise??

Another chuckle. ?Often we look at people and think we know them so well when we haven?t scratched the tip of the iceberg that?s the reason why they?re standing with us. You should be more careful, my dear.  That boy uses you to achieve his goals.?

Narrowing her eyes at the man, Yuuko scowled and with a simple nod, left the room into a whole new section of the mysterious abyss Hatori and her had jumped head first into.​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 18, 2015)

​
Her strike came, their teeth clenched under the force of their own torment. Their eyes witnessed the other, recognizing their identity. Their throats dried, their feet flew, their bodies clashes under the strain of torment. This was not the way it was suppose to go! The water rose at the force of the movements, however, with the burning intensity of battle, no words were spoke. Their eyes and movements herald memories of a past which birthed itself in smiles. Their memories of moments like these, when they spared with the attention of their teacher. Their movement slowly modified itself, soon they began to choreographed a scene, a moment engraved in time and in memory. Something twisted in the shade of gray, where two young soul roamed across a small field, their movements glared upon night, the water followed. The beauty of pears rose from their feet swiping from the surface of such liquid, the moon shone at their disposal, centering them upon the power of the room. Rosuto sensed it so, it was prevalent, his body reacted to it's influence, his Sharingan slowly morphing into that of his abomination, but with a clench of his teeth, biting his tongue, he kept sane, he kept his power at vain. 

The ice both produced rose, the water began to shape and form at the influence of their power. Upon noting the difference of power, Rosuto couldn't hold much of himself anymore. His hands began to assimilate the power, soon as his body whipped, a shred of the power of the White Room exuded from his strike, the distance had been scaled, Reina witnessed in awe, as that power was what she searched for, was the sound that called for her constantly. Raising from where he stood, a stream followed from his arms, twirling at the turn of his spins and lashing he position with enough vigor to cause the water to rise in intensity. Her movements followed, her eyes reading, but moments after she moved a rocket of sphere came to her end, her teeth clenched, it's as if Rosuto have become a demon. Relentless, his movement were undefined, unpredictable and wild. 

Sharingan had evolved, and his powers along with it. His mentality slowly began to fade into a bathe of white. But something held it wayward. Upon realizing the distance, Rosuto moved to his former summons aid, he body had underwent an unhealthy amount of damage, her crash against the mountain had led her immobile. What to do!? WHAT!? The image of evil began to resonate on his mind, the world slowly began to shake, and soon he reminded himself of the same sensation not long ago... The same with a small girl, Yuuko... The same sensation he felt occur. Pulling the bottles the girl gave him, he soon poured them on her lips, rose her chin and made her drink it. 

"Come on... Come on... Please, let this not be a trick for once." 

No reaction. No movements whatsoever... Nothing... Rosuto's heart sank. Was he too late again? Something within him held aback the tears, and soon as Reina closed the gap, and came at full force, her fist was about to connect until Rosuto rose his and halted it immediately with a sound grip. The world behind broke under the unrelenting force exuded by such. His body didn't even twitch, didn't even release a single tear, just witnessed at the same sight that he was so accustomed to. The sighting of failure. 

"I tried so hard..." 

He spoke, Reina finally heard his voice, as he swung her hand away, and connected his foot to her rip and sent her flying across the field. Grasping to her side, she began to regain composure of such a powered blow. Rosuto's mien began to shape, not noting the world shift with each passing step. He centered himself at the middle of the stage and soon pulled the essence of the room, a small sphere of white energy floating at his grasp. Rei began to react, her body healing almost instantly after the dose was placed, but Rosuto couldn't realize it, his mind has departed to another field of existence. Placing himself at the center of the field, his hand placed itself and began to pull the power of the white room, which was a small chakra sphere ironically gleaming black like a flame, introducing such on his mouth, he swallowed such power and his eye immediately recognized such, evolving his Sharingan towards Omoikane. 

"Reina..."

"Rosuto..."

"Why did you become a heretic!? Why did you kill, Rei!?"

Her mind, soon reaching clarity after the essence had dissipated.

"I... no..."

"I'll never forgive you, you know. I'm already tried of loosing."  

​


----------



## Hero (Mar 18, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
Thy Kingdom Come
 PART 13
*










*
__________________
​
 "When are we going to reach the Kingdom? You'd said we'd be there by now." Sayano complained impatiently. Shinji laughed to himself and ignored Sayano. They were right upon the Kingdom and once they passed through this last cloud overhead, she could see her new home in all its glory. As they got closer and closer to the end of the seas of clouds they were traveling through, Sayano could see bright beams of light starting to peak through. Suddenly Sayano's heart started beating faster and her thoughts began to race. Was she nervous? Although she'd hate to admit it, she was slightly anxious about appearing in the Inoue Kingdom unannounced. She even found herself to be concerned with the apparel she was wearing because her day to day get up wasn't exactly "princess" material. With all these "happy" feelings, came anger and confusion. Not that long ago, Sayano didn't want to have to do anything with The White.Previously before traveling to Konoha, Sayano couldn't stand the ignorance of the upperclass to world issues or how much they drank. What upset Sayano even more was the unique way the rich had of thinking; that  everything nice in the world is a gift to the poor people from them or  their ancestors. However nice people that she met along the way like Tsugi, Asami, and Yuuko taught her better than to stereotype.

 Her problems continued now with her brother Shinji. Despite rejecting him at every chance she got and constantly referring to him as a stranger in her mind, Sayano desperately wanted to be close with him. She might be 20 years old now, but Sayano wasn't that old to the point where she forgot how she waited outside everyday from surise to sunset waiting for someone to come for her while she was at the orphanage. Well Shinji, that someone, finally came and claimed her. She got what she wanted, so why couldn't she stop being so fucking bitter and petty about it? The fact that someone came later than she wanted, shouldn't belittle the fact that someone came because in the end, that was her biggest desire. Holding grudges was for children, and so were holding facades. Sayano was a kunoichi in the truest since, but that didn't mean she needed to be a robot and deny any source of feeling because she considered them weak. If anything, not acknowledging your feelings makes you even weaker. 

 Being discovered by Shinji was a monumental moment for her and she should have acted better than she did instead of throwing around "my pain is greater than yours" whether it was true or not. Sayano was in all support of showing emotions, but she didn't believe in becoming a slave to your emotions like Takashi was. Other people might interpret Sayano's rage toward Osamu as hellbent and undirected, but that was entirely false. Wanting to rip the life from The Tsuchikage's frame, was so much bigger than Sayano. Killing Osamu was bigger than Fuzenkagure as well. Destroying that man was one step closer to fixing the state of affairs of the world. It was one step closer to bringing the world to true peace. A peace and situation that should have been settled ages ago by the ninja world's ancestors. Under this much larger umbrella of Sayano's agenda, concepts such as justice and indignation fit. In her eyes, Sayano was killing Osamu for The Orphanage, for Takashi, for herself, for Fuzenkague, and ultimately for the world.

 Change was something needed to be seen in the world and was something Sayano planned on bringing to it. However before changing the world, Sayano still needed to change herself. If she wanted the world to change, she could not be resistant to change as well. From this point forward, if Sayano was feeling an emotion in the inside, she would accept it. Denying it only made it worse. Refusing to see the good in some citizens from The White made it worse. Not accepting her true feelings about finally, finally being taken home made it worse. Seasons change, people change, and the world changes. Sayano was one of those people that changed, and she was going to be one of those people that changed the world.

​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 18, 2015)

Hellhound
in
*His and Hers*

__________________________________________________


"So that's the girl, eh?"

Hellhound didn't readily reply choosing to cross his arms and affix a scowl to his countenance. He had waited around the Fuzen skyline for this person to appear, according to his internal clock it had been nearly two hours from when he last saw Zenas. That was a long time to wait, especially for a handler, only to be accosted with an intimate question he did not really want to pontificate over or vocalize those pontifications for that matter. That was his handler's way, she was intrusive, crass, and an egoist, basically the Hellhound turned up to the 10. Considering the fact she was a heavy proponent of his training over the past two and a half years it wasn't necessarily out of the realm for the young maverick to assimilate some of her personality traits. Her name was... well a bad bitch like her probably doesn't need an introduction



Continuing to scowl at the 'Angel of Win' who just grinned at him with glee as their was a twinkle in her ruby red eyes on this night. Recognizing that he needed to calm down the argent avenger readjusted his sunglasses and his face, relaxing his muscles he took a breath and shifted his mindset.

"She's a girl, yea but that doesn't make her the girl."

He wasn't really sure if he wanted to ruminate over the concept of "the girl" or what exactly Tetsuya was trying to do to him or gain by having this conversation. They didn't have the kind of relationship where they could actually talk on that level, hell Hisashi was his best friend and they kept it light for the most part. 

"Come on Hellhound I'm not saying I give a shit enough to make you talk about it just making an observation. Good taste though, I have half a mind to steal her for myself."

"Go ahead but as a finder's fee I get to watch."

Now it was Tetsuya's turn to scowl at her operative. She had been focused on needling him only because of the inconvenience he had caused them by letting Cardinale Prozen die, he should have sat there and been uncomfortable as opposed to trying to turn the situation around.

"You know I never met someone who was such a pervert that they take the fun out of perversion. Then I met you and that medic with a mouth. Thank you." She dead panned as she proceeded to swing her leg over the edge of the building before plopping down into a criss-crossed apple sauce position. He sort of leaned forward expecting her to change the subject but Tetsuya began to meander about, picking her teeth and spending way longer than what was socially acceptable to acknowledge that there was another person there. 

"Did you get the key?"

Killing intent rocked the Hellhound's body, engrossing and enrapturing him in a tsunami like vacuum of pressure. He was so bogged down by her outburst of chakra that it felt like his heart was going to drop from his chest to his feet, then a hundred feet down the skyscraper, then further into the earth till it reached its core. It was an abyss and a maelstrom, a volcano and tornado, and earthquake and a tsunami, the girl's appearance belied an almost wickedly satanic strength that was otherworldly. 

Tetsuya was one of the most powerful people Zellous Kazama had met in his entire life, enough so that she was someone that if he really had to fight her he would do a 180 with his size 12s and bolt. So as he stood there cemented to the ground, his breath short and labored, he cursed his fortunes and his mouth.

"Are you serious right now? I know I've beaten you to a pulp in the past but I didn't think I turned your brains to shit. You fail your assignment, the easier of the two by the way, and then have the nerve to question me about how I did? I have half a mind to throw you off this skyscraper."

He didn't speak, he was incapable of speech, the words were trapped in his gullet, and all the while she just sat there not even looking at him as she scolded him.

"Remember your place dog. Don't take my good nature ability to stomach your antics as some sign of burgeoning friendship. I don't have friends. You are a peasant and I am the QBIC, don't take my ability to crack a joke or my jovial disposition to be otherwise. If you ever imply doubt in me, the leader of the SHIELD, and the 'Angel of Win'... well you have a vivid imagination don't you? I'll let you think about all the unpleasant feels I would give you before I finally let you die."

With those friends the tendrils of her influence dissipated allowing Hellhound to return to normal, or rather as normal as he could be with her after that.

"I did retrieve the key but now we're going to need a replacement for Cardinale Prozen now that you let that mercenary kill him." It was at this point that Zell wanted to remind Tetsuya she was a mercenary as well but tonight was not the night he really wanted to die. "I don't know what we're going to do. I'll have to ask Sukaira for alternative candidates to Prozen based on whatever they're willing to tell me..."

There was a tinge of annoyance in Tetsuya's tone as she rose up from the seated position. Zell could sense that the end of their rendezvous was underway as she gave every indication it was time to make the next move. He didn't want to retard forward progress as what was done was done, but he felt like tonight has been a step back.

"I'm sorry I let her distract me, I'll get the job done next time, it's a promised reality." 

Hellhound wasn't trying to offer platitudes to assuage his failure but he also recognized that his head had to be on a swivel. He wasn't the same kid who would harp on his failures if there was an opportunity for redemption looming. He felt bad about failing but couldn't let that feeling overtake him. Tetsuya toed the edge of the building once more, leaning her body forward with the overwhelming implication she was going to jump.

"You're going to have to Zell. Whether you like it or not we were called to Spoon Island and investments were made. At a certain point sorry won't cut it and you'll need to step up. You can't keep on being a beleaguered little pup who gets an A for effort but can't win the big one let alone lose during the scrimage."

The words didn't need much marination as he immediately took them to heart. They were quite sobering to say the least.

"Go home, tell your dad you are going to visit the Fujibayash but report to the Island. Tweedle Dee says he needs his Tweedle Dum for something or the other, said it was urgent. Surprisingly serious for him now that I think about it, he didn't even hit on me this time... Maybe he'll finally grow a pair and put a ring on that metal finger.

Tetsuya chuckled as she brought her thumb to her mouth and bit into it before touching a tattoo on her neck. It began to illuminate, a yellow light began to shine around her before dissipating as quickly as it appeared. There were two marked differences to her, first the boots she had been wearing elongated past her kneecap and secondly the long white scarf flowed majestically around her neck. With a nod the Angel of Victory took her leave, diving from the hundred foot tall edifice a deafening boom was heard as she sped into the uncertainty of the night.​​


----------



## Hero (Mar 19, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
Conclusion: Thy Kingdom Come
 PART 13
*










*
__________________

"Ninja we made it!" Shinji shouted with his arms spread out wide standing on top of his cube. Upon seeing her home of origin, Sayano stood up alongside her brother as well. The Inoue Kingdom was absolutely breathtaking.  From the massive castle walls, pristine rivers of water flowed everywhere. Doves constantly flew above circling The Kingdom and the land was the greenest she'd ever seen. If the land was ever greener on the otherside, it was this place. The Kingdom was teeming with life and from the distance, she could already hear the voices of the denizens escaping the marvelous white stone walls.
"It's fuckin' dope right?" Shinji said boasting, his voice saturated with pride.

"I-I-It's more magnificent than I ever could have imagined. It's enormous, gargantuan even." Sayano spoke at a whisper. Shinji started to laugh hysterically. He predicted that Sayano would be completely floored by the sheer enormity and beauty of The Kingdom. Whether an individual wanted to or not, they gave praise to such an extraordinary place. "How many people live here?" Sayano questioned.

"Uh, yeah, I don't know how many, but we have the second highest population in Kumogakure after where the Kage reside."

Sayano nodded her head in approval. "Damn. Just damn haha. Impressive."

"That ain't all fam, we also have the safest city in the world with a crime rate of 0%!"

"Bullshit."

"Nah girl, I'm being 100. I'd explain, but it'd be best to let you see for yourself once night falls."

"I'll hold you to that." Sayano snorted while pouting her lips.

The duo continued to travel through the skies and eventually came to a stop right above the tallest structure within The Kingdom walls. "So are we goin' to land or nah?" Sayano said poking fun at Shinji's way of speech. 

"Chill." Shinji said flashing her a sideways glance, "Our destination requires an ascension."

Sayano raised an eyebrow to her brother's statement. What the hell did he mean an "ascension"? The Inoue Kingdom was beneath them. "Excuse me sir? I think The Kingdom is beneath us?" Sayano voiced her suspicions of Shinji's actions.

Shinji simply chuckled. Sayano still had hadn't grasped the concept of royalty yet. "Look lil sis, down there is where the common people live. Peeps like you and I deserve to be elevated."

"Oh?" Sayano said slightly taking offense to his comment insulting other people.

"Ya, we are anointed. Blessed with these eyes and kekkei genkai." Shinji directed his fingers towards his Golden Byakugan, "These powers are display our divine lineage and are only possessed by those of royalty. Them down there," Shinji said pointing beneath him and Sayano, "They don't have what we have. And as such, they don't get to be closer to God. For you, it'll be hard to get used to because you somehow managed to live amongst them, but you'll come around."

Sayano simply snorted.

"Aye aye, don't get my words twisted with mah feelings. I love my people and as successor to the throne, I will continue to protect them."

"Ok, but tell me. Do you walk amongst them"

"Absolutely! What I said earlier were just simple facts of who we were and who they were. I'd be a shitty prince if I didn't interact with me people and be embarrassed to be seen walking around with them."

"Fine. That's all I needed to know."

"So we gucci?"

"YES BOY. Now please let's just get to 'cliche ass castle in the sky'"

Shinji's smile widened to show his full row of top and bottom teeth, "Bet!" he yelled ecstatically. Facing his head upwards Shinji commanded his cubes to carry Sayano and himself up to the Inoue Clan's palace of residence.

"Here we are!" Shinji exclaimed upon arriving to their final destination and home, "The Inoue Clan's Palace."



"It's marvelous" Sayano gasped in awe. "So when is the tour?"

"Mmm later lil sis. Right now, I'm about to take you to the Inoue Clan's training grounds."

"But I just got here?"

"Yeah and you were also the petty one who dragged the fuck outta me because you were pressed as hell about training and not giving a shit about our bond unless it involved such."

Sayano played with her fingers nervously. She didn't expect him to forget that, and not anytime soon. Hearing him repeat that to her made Sayano hurt even more for her behavior earlier. "I'm sorry." Sayano said faintly.

"Ya should be. I accept your apology, but nothing is gonna change."

Sayano looked at Shinji panicked. What was he saying? Did she ruin her only chance to have a relationship with her brother?

"I'm still gonna help you take down that man. He tried to kill one of us, and that is unforgivable. If you wanna fuck him up, you need to be stronger and I can help ya with that. That's what big brothers are for. Dad fersure won't approve, but fuck em. We don't need people who don't understand right?"

Sayano had completely forgotten about her father. She had a lot of questions for that man and she was going to have them answered. If she recalled correctly, Shinji had some things he had to question their dad about as well. He hadn't mentioned their father ever since the day they first met. The man surprisingly wasn't a topic even when they got closer to The Inoue Kingdom. And now that they were finally here, he was brought up, but didn't seem to carry the same negative light as he did before. It grabbed Sayano's interest, probably a little more than it should. "Thanks Shinji. But yeah...didn't you say you had to talk to your dad about something?"

The man's previous jovial nature disappeared from his face in an instant. "I'll deal with him. You just wait for me at the training grounds yeah?"

Sayano's burrowed her brow. Yeah Shinji's actions were definitely strange there. "When do I get to meet him?" Sayano said pressing forward with her investigation.

"After training aight? Once we're done, we'll get you dressed in some suitable clothes and you can see him at dinner. Now just worry about hustling your ass to the training grounds."

"But I don't-"

"No need to. Just stay on my cube and I can give it commands to take you there."

"Okayyyy. Take me away God Cube." Sayano said raising her hands at Shinji's snippy behavior.

"Sorry Say, but just...please don't worry about dad right now. Let me handle it. I'll be at the training grounds shortly. Do some stretches or some shit while you wait k?"

"Yeah. Sure thing." Sayano said sarcastically as she was whisked away to her designated location.

​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 20, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*S*

_Monsters Of A Different Color_

Yuuko stared at Minami?s hand for a minute, contemplating the meaning behind it and what she would be accepting if she actually shook it. Would it be considered?betrayal to her Raikage if she accepted his words? She could lie, accept just as means to get out of this place alive but her stomach back flipped just at the thought of fooling a person who was actually being kind to her, even if he was the one who had previously condemned her to death. But what he was asking of her wasn?t easy. She loved Kumogakure the way it was, even with all its major fuck ups, it was still her home and she wouldn?t have it any different. To accept a future like the one Minami spoke of means changing all the ideals she has believed in her entire life, change everything. The girl frowned slightly, her eyes absent in deep thought. 

A new future between our villages once again.

Those words were pretty but were they doable? Fuzengakure had barely just risen after the attack, they were strong but they had easily fallen under Iwa?s attack, even if it had been a dishonorable one that happened while the Black village was distracted. They had been scarcely prepared for it and had suffered the consequences for it. They were probably stronger than ever now, and they also had their own allies, didn?t they? What would happen if a war took place? Who would win? Those are important questions. Beautiful ideals are a luxury for those who aren?t standing at the brink of a clash that could leave their home erased from the map, right now the important is picking the side more likely to win. Yuuko swallowed. This was a despicable way to think. Black?s ideals weren?t bad even if strange. White was downright oppressive sometimes but she had grown under its influence. So, in the end, she really didn?t care which side she picked as long as Kumo came out intact.

Swiftly, she grabbed Minami?s hand and shook it with a firm grip. She wasn?t betraying her village. She was protecting it, working to make it a better place.

?Alright,? she said, her voice certain. ?I?ll give you my hand and?with some time, I?ll get my village to support you as well.?

And how exactly would she pull that off? She would need to think of it a bit later, Tora would probably help her too and the woman was wicked with ideas. For now, Yuuko looked up at Minami and wondered whether she had just chosen well or if she was making the worst mistake of her entire life. Whichever was it, she hoped it meant Kumogakure could peacefully exist for many years to come.

Gripping his hand tighter for a second she added after thinking about it a while longer. ?Don?t betray the trust I just placed on you.? It wasn?t a threat, more of a request, a plea.​


----------



## Hero (Mar 23, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Submarine Medical Bubble
 TRAINING​ 












______________________

"Focus your chakra Takashi, become one with the water..." the blonde medic exhaled as he was molding water from a small stream that ran through Konoha. He was keeping his cool, but Takashi was getting incredibly frustrated with himself. He was an excellent medic and in fact, the best in his class. Unlike his classmates, Takashi was able to infuse his medical ninjutsu with water release, making his healing techniques even more powerful and exceedingly more efficient. With efficiency, comes difficulty however, consequently making Takashi's jutsu harder to master. Currently the boy was working on his Submarine Medical Bubble. With this jutsu, Takashi would be able to form a bubble around his head or that of teammates to allow breathing underwater. This technique would also act as a filter, purifying air for its user and others, protecting them from poison, weather conditions, techniques affecting the olfactory senses, taste, and vision. If Takashi wanted to find Katsumi, he was going to need to master this technique. 

"Water is the chakra nature of change, learn to bend the water how you desire by observing how it's pushed and pulled by your hand movements " Takashi instructed himself silently. 

Swirling his arms in a circle, Takashi manipulated the water from the stream and started to shape it into an orb the size of his head. Withdrawing his arms up and over his head as if he were putting on a crown. 

Slowly the medical ninja placed the orb on his head and brought it down to touch his shoulders. Drawing in a deep breath through his nostrils to relax himself, Takashi dunked his head in the stream to test if his jutsu worked. Eagerly Takashi sucked in as much as his lungs could possibly hold. He regretted it immediately because he started hacking up water he took into his lungs. 

"Fuck!" The boy wheezed between breaths. Once again the jutsu failed after seemingly appearing to be executed flawlessly. 

"Needs more chakra" Takashi said firmly, shaking the excess water from his hair.  Starting from square one, Takashi started molding his chakra with water from the river. "That's it, that's it," Takashi said with excitement bubbling in his voice. "I think I've got it this time!"

"Whatcha doing sexy" a woman's voiced cooed from behind the young boy. Takashi yelped in shock and turned around to face his disruption.

"Asami, don't sneak up on me like that. " Takashi complained. "Especially when I'm training"

"I'm sorry baby," Asami apologized rubbing the side of her boyfriend's face. "I just missed you. You should take a break."

"Can't, I've got to train for my trip"

"Well shift to training your sense of pleasure." Asami hummed rubbing Takashi's crotch. "You could use some work in CQC."

"Oh" was the only word Takashi could utter from his mouth. He could feel his body getting hot and telling him he wanted Asami now. But now was not the appropriate time to mix business and pleasure. Satisfying Asami was going to take all Takashi had and he couldn't afford 'wasting' energy as bad as that sounded. When it came to fucking, Takashi was like a muscle car mixed with voltage powered vehicle, being able to last for hours on end. 

It was a sad day for Takashi's favorite part of his body, but it had to be done. He needed all the time available to him. 

"So am I getting railed or not Takashi?" Asami asked impatiently. With sorrowful eyes, Takashi gave the news as softly as he could 

"Sorry, but no."

"Ugh. Fucking unbelievable." Asami snorted in disgust. "Well don't think you're getting away from deep dicking me now. I'll go with you on your little field trip"

"Don't belittle my journey." Takashi snapped somewhat harshly. 

Asami shot back with the same amount of sting in her voice. "Shut the hell up Takashi. I will continue to stay thirsty and pressed as long as I'm not bedded. If you're too busy for your girlfriend now and you're going on a trip later, take me with you. I'll go too."

"It's something I need to do alone Asami."

"Really?" The Uchiha said surprised placing her hands on her hips. "What is your trip about?"

"Getting Katsumi back."

"You've always talked about him but I've never met him which makes sense...considering what happened and all...." Asami paused, "Sex aside, that'll be a great trip and I'm glad you're doing it. I'm still coming with you though, that's not up for debate."

"Bab-"

"Don't _babe_ me, because I was trying to be bae _earlier_. You can't stop me Takashi. I'm like a wrecking ball. Now finish this jutsu you're conjuring and let's hit it."

"Ugh fine." Takashi groaned turning back around to the water. There was really no arguing with Asami. Although he wanted to do this alone, having her company wouldn't hurt. 

Once again starting at the river, Takashi started to shape the water to his liking. Once an orb of water was formed again, Takashi moved it above his head for the final test. Not holding anything back, Takashi slammed the orb on his head and expected the worse. But when the choking didn't start, Takashi's eyes lit up vividly. He had mastered his jutsu! The boy turned towards Asami and created an entirely new orb and placed it on her head. She fought initially but when she realized she was able to breathe, the young uchiha stopped. 

"Takashi, this is amazing." Asami exclaimed with amazement. "I've never seen anything like it."

Taking Asami's hands into his, Takashi looked the love of his life directly in the eyes. "Let's go on an adventure."​


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2015)

​ 










*The Way I Am :* Yoshinaga,  Shige

____________

Every time I lay my head down to sleep, I can't help but wonder how I could have been such a good girl if I hadn't been raped countless times in my youth. But then I smile and realize I wouldn't have it any other way. 

I was born in Ishigakure to Daiki and Manami Yoshinaga. I don't know what my father saw in my mother, but he fell for an unfaithful, gold digging, materialistic whore. My mother was a peasant girl. Most of her life she spent hoeing the fields and planting crops for the rich, people like my father. She lacked an education, but she had a drive like no other. If she wanted something, she got it no matter what or who stood in her way. Manami wanted to be rich and Daiki was a medium to meet those ends. She didn't love him, she loved what he stood for. A life of prosperity she wasn't deserving of. 

On the other hand, my father came from a long line of daimyos. My father's name was one filled with prestige and power and we were highly respected amongst world leaders. Someone like him should have never wound up with my mother. But he loved her, he loved her enough to have two children with her. Everything was grand in those glory days. Me, my brother, mother and father vacationed often in the most lavish of places and ate at the most high end restaurants. Material wealth and political power were everything. If you didn't have either of those, you were no one. It wasn't uncommon to see people scheming to find their way up the social ladder by marrying into a rich family or having children out of wedlock. Envy was the air Ishigakure breathed and greed coursed through its veins.

The wealthy weren't above climbing the social echelon either when it came to obtaining power. This was clearly evident in my mother's case when she poisoned my father and killed him. His murder was never solved, but I am damn sure it was her. I was young then, but I wasn't dumb. I saw the way her hungry eyes feasted on him through the day and the night. It wasn't a look of lust. She didn't want his sex. Manami Yoshinaga coveted my father's money, power, and glory. It wasn't enough to be his wife and share all of his wealth with him. She needed to be him. She needed to be daimyo.

When my mother remarried a month after the death of my father, it raised some eyebrows, but no one could do anything. Who was going to be ballsy enough to stand up to the new daimyo? Not only was a new era upon Ishigakure for just having ushered in a female daimyo, but a new hell was upon me and my brother as we entered the darkest years of our lives.

This new man of my mother, my stepfather, was spineless. No matter how vile he was or how tacky the clothes on his back were, it didn't phase my mother because he contained all the criteria she was looking for in a man at that time; wealth and cowardice. She likely only married Kuro because he was substantially wealthier than my father. Combine that aspect with him being soft spoken and you've hit the jackpot. All the shots were called by my mother. School, food, vacations, publicity, money, all of it was her say. Without having the balls to stand up to my mother, Kuro could only watch as he wealth went down the drain.

Another thing my mother called the shots on were sex. By being able to refuse a man pleasure gave my mom an inflated sense of self worth and only did more to expand her ego. The power of pussy was actually being implemented. She had absolute power over him and she loved every second. It was obvious she wasn't attracted to Kuro and he knew it too. If she wasn't going to give him sex, Kuro was going to have to get it from someone else. Someone who had never been wronged by anyone. Someone who wouldn't even know where to go if they were wronged because the concept of law enforcement for the wealthy was non existent. That unlucky soul was my older brother Denji.

Denji was as lively as any 14 year old should have been. He was popular amongst the ladies, bold, outspoken, athletic, he had all of the qualities of a great successor to the Yoshinaga name. But all of that fell to shambles the night Denji was raped. That night will forever be ingrained in my memory as long as I live. When Denji was sodomized by Kuro, I was sitting right next to my him on the banquet hall's couch. Coming in like the strong gales of Sunagakure, Kuro ripped my brother from the couch and dragged him to the floor. Immediately I screamed and jumped on the man's back to stop him, but he backhanded me back into the couch. I had never been hit before by anyone. The shear shock of just being slapped kept me paralyzed and stuck on the couch. Helplessly I looked on as the man violently tore off the shirt of my older brother and shoved his tongue down his throat. Subsequently Kuro reached his hand down and slid it into my brother pants and proceeded to grind on him roughly. Denji struggled, but getting free was futile. Kuro might have been a small framed man, but he was still a man and Denji just a boy. He never stood a chance.​


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2015)

Not being able to bear the sight any longer, I  jumped up from the couch and went to go find my mother. When I arrived  at her corridors, I started pounding on the door with both fists,  simultaneously kicking and screaming. 5 minutes went by and there was  still no answer on the door but I didn't budge. I hear a high pitched  shrill coming from the banquet hall and my stomach sank. It was Denji  and it sounded like he was in immense pain. I  remember thinking vividly  where was my mother? Eventually the door to the master bedroom flies  open and I with it. Lifting my face from the floor, I see the room  filled with naked and scantily clad men.

 "Mother, mother!" I scream crawling to her  bed squeezing through the legs of the dancing men. I see her head  hanging over the edge with her eyes closed and her hands placed on a  man's head down near her crotch. Back then I didn't know what was going  on, but being older I understand now. Reaching up and grabbing her hair,  I yank it as hard as I could to get her attention. She jerks her head  up and lets out a hideous howl.

 "You little shit" she screamed at me.

 "Mother, mother! Kuro is hurting Denji!" I  say with my eyes overflowing with tears at this point. The entire room's  eyes are on me and my mother now. She looks upon me disdainfully and  says

 "Well is he dead?"

 "Huh?" I say confused

 "Don't make me repeat myself again girl. I said, is he dead?"

 "Uh no..." I cry still bawling. But I will never forget what she said next.

 "Then he's fine. Now get the fuck out of my room. I'm busy. Alejandro, take her out of my sight."  my mother says towards some ethnic man. With a nod of his head, he  steps forwards and throws me over his shoulder like a sack of potatoes  and hurls me out the door. I scream in pain as I land on the cold marble  floor with my humerus. I turned towards my mother's room and start  crawling to the door whining.

 "MOTHERRRRRR!" I scream sobbing. I never got  a response back. All I received were long and hard moans from my mother  and the dozen men behind the closed doors. If I wanted to help Denji, I  would have to do it myself. Mustering all my strength, I pick myself up  from the floor and sprint back to the banquet as fast as my little legs  could carry me. Getting closer and closer to the banquet hall, I could  hear the aggressive and uncontrollable sobs of my older brother.

 "Don't worry big brother, I'm coming! Hold on!"  I scream. But when I get back to the banquet, Kuro was nowhere to be  found. Denji lied crumpled up naked on the floor shaking and crying  violently. His clothes were tossed to the other side of the room and he  laid in a miniscule pool of blood and strange white fluid. Running  through the vast hallways of our manor, I obtain a thick blanket from my  bed and drape it over my older brother. Even as I place his head in my  lap and console him, he stills shook and was unable to form words. Not  wanting to leave him alone in case Kuro came back, I crawl beneath the  covers and nestle up beside Denji. That way if Kuro came back, we'd be  ready for him. And he did come back. Kuro came back every night for a  year. No matter where Denji was, Kuro found him and raped him. We could  be at school, it didn't matter. Kuro would said he came to pick Denji up  for a doctor's apointment and then return him at a later time. We both  could be sleeping in our room with the door locked and in the middle of  the night, Kuro would pick the lock and rape my brother. Eventually  Denji gave in and let it happen as the year progressed.

 The older brother I knew was gone. By the anniversary of Denji's first  raping, my brother had completely withdrawn into himself. The last word I  heard from him was "soon" and that was 5 months before the anniversary  of his rape and his suicide. I remember coming home one day from school  and looking for Denji to help me with my math homework. He never spoke  of course, but just did the work and left. I learned from that. 

 I went to his room and he wasn't there. I checked the game room and he  still wasn't there. I checked the exercise room and he was still not  there. Deciding he wasn't inside the house, I took my search outside and  that's where I found him dangling from a tree, with his eyes being  pecked out by crows. Remembering his funeral, I don't think I ever cried  so hard. My big brother was gone, never to return. Kuro took his voice,  his will, and his life. Maybe it was for the best though after all. I  think would prefer him dead then have him walking through life like a  zombie suffering.

 With Denji gone and Kuro not having someone to dump his load, I was  naturally next to inherit Denji's misfortune. I was 9 when Kuro first  raped me and I will never forget the burning feeling of his flesh inside  of me. As time went on and the rapes increasing in number, Ishigakure  expanded as well. For once in her life, my mother decided to be a  diplomat and participate in politics. Often she would have conferences  with other world leaders to discuss trading options with our country.  Since she spent most of her time fucking around or not actually paying  attention to how my father closed deals, my mother had no idea what she  was doing and was driving Ishigakure on a well steered course to  bankruptcy. I don't know what it was, but one night something clicked in  my mother. To this day, I'm unsure whether it was desperation to not  have another deal fall through on her or if she actually was being a  business woman, but one night she offered me to her guests as an escort.  Being men, they happily obliged and had their way with me. I laid in my  bed waiting as one by one all 8 of the men had their fun with me.

 Unsurprisingly, the deal didn't fall through and my mother had her first  success. In a couple weeks time, my mom had another meeting with some  very important men and closed the deal the very same way. Offering me as  an incentive to change their minds. I wasn't like my brother who always  tried to resist until a few months before the end. I started in the  beginning with compliance and the men liked that. After they were  finished, they always commented to my mom about how tight I was and how  they'd wish to wed me off to their sons when he and I were of age since I  was only 9. But my work didn't stop with these men. When they were  done, it was Kuro's turn to have his way with me. As sad as it sounds, I  was relieved when it was Kuro raping me because at least I knew him.

 Seconds turned to minutes. Minutes turned to hours. Hours turned to  days. Days turned to weeks. Weeks turned to months and months turned  into years. As Ishigakure developed and blossomed into a political  powerhouse, I became developed and mature as well. With my body  changing, I gave my men more gadgets to play with. None of the countless  men I slept with ever used condoms or pulled out. I can't even begin to  recall the amount of abortions I've had. I was weak and broken. I was  tired of this life, but I refused to give up my life. I wasn't going to  take the easy way out like Denji. I refused to lose my light and sight  of myself. I thought maybe it would all end one day if I were to be a  good girl, but that was obviously not true because I was 15 at that  point. There was someone coming to my rescue, and that person was  myself.


​


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2015)

One night after Kuro was  done finishing inside of me and left my room, I  waited until the coast  was clear before leaping from my bed and  sprinting to my closet. I  didn't have time to take all of my possessions  and I couldn't pack  heavy. Therefore I grabbed my favorite outfit and  slipped it on my thin  frame. Taking a good look at myself in the mirror  for the first time  in a very very long time, I noticed how sickly I  looked. I'm sure if I  stayed another night in there, I would have died.  Stacking a chair on  my desk and undoing the locks on my window, I  climbed out and jumped 30  feet to the ground. Upon landing on the  ground, I heard a loud snap  and I fall flat on my face. I bit my lip as I  assessed the damage to my  right leg. Wincing, I could see a piece of my  tibia sticking out of my  shin. It hurt like a bitch, but I could not  stop. I needed freedom.  Without freedom, there couldn't be life and only  darkness and death  waited for me. Limping as fast as I could, I made my  way away from the  manor and into the town. Breaking into a doctor's  office, I stole some  crutches to assist in my movement.

 As I was leaving the scene, I was stopped by a  woman's voice. I drop the  crutches, prematurely accepting the fact  that the jig is up. Instead of  arresting me, the woman walks up to my  side and shoves my bone back  into my leg. As I open my mouth to howl,  the woman covers my mouth with  her hand, preventing any noise from  escaping. The pain was unbearable,  but I held back any and all tears.  Next the woman started to perform  medical ninjutsu on my injury.  Curious as to why the woman was helping  me, I spoke

 "Why are you helping me? I'm a thief." I say confused.

 The woman looks up at me with her green eyes and smile. "Yes,   but I could tell from a mile away that you weren't in a good  situation.  You're covered in bruises, malnourished, and a Yoshinaga  haha." She chuckled before falling silent. "Sometimes   we forget who we are when we're treated unlike ourselves...I've heard   rumors of what's been going on in the Yoshinaga Manor. I just want to   let you know that everyone here knows and that we all think what they   were doing to you is deplorable. I'm glad you're getting away."

 I continue to stare at the woman speechless. I  had no clue what to say  to her. In no time, my leg wound was  completely healed. Expressing my  gratitude, I get up and continue on my  way. However before I could get  away from the woman, she grabs my arm  and hands me a scroll.

 "It's a dangerous  place out there. Inside of this  scroll is a hiden medical technique.  It'll help you defend yourself.  It's called Empathetic Masochism. I'd  explain it, but I think I'll give  you the pleasure of finding that out.  Now run along Ms. Yoshinaga, get  away from here!"

 Listening to the woman's words, I take off  into the night and don't look  back. I wasn't a shinobi and previously I  had no desire to be, but  right now it was looking like it was my only  choice. Besides that  healing on my leg she had performed was  incredible. Medical ninjutsu was  something I could definitely get into I  thought. I didn't need to make a  decision then, but in due time, I was  going to have to make one.

 After my disappearance, Ishigakure was thrown  into chaos. Kuro could no  longer calm his sex drive and my mother lost  her trump card in making  deals with foreign leaders. It was the  greatest feeling watching her  suffer after all she put me through.  However that wasn't enough for me. I  needed more. I didn't even want  her to go through what I experienced. I  wanted more from Manami  Yoshinaga. I wanted her life. It was then that I  started to take my  training seriously in becoming a shinobi. If I  wanted to kill her, a  daimyo, I needed to be strong to get past her  security. My anger even  extended beyond my mother to world leaders in  general. The men I met  were disgusting and subhuman. I was their slave  and they kept me locked  in a cage a large portion of my life. Like my  mother, they needed to  taste my revenge by paying with their lives.

 Back then, my rage was pure hate and was  undirected. It wasn't until I  was defeated at the age of 17 and  recruited by a boy named Zane Tamura  and a woman named Tsughi Kawahara  that I gained direction and was able  to focus my anger into something  good. In order to see my dreams  fulfilled, I joined The Crusade and  years of hard work, I was able to be  ranked as the third disciple. Upon  joining this organization, I learned  they were a bunch of anarchists  with a just cause. Dissolving of the  government and bringing freedom to  everyone was their goal. Under  oppressive world leaders, autonomy is  lost. We are all humans and are  created equal. Therefore it is time we  are treated as such.

 With my newly acquired views I've reevaluated  the punishment I want to  mete out to my mother and the men who raped  me. My mom failed to be the  caring individual a mother is supposed to  be. She didn't protect me or  Denji. She only cared about herself and  her money, power, and glory. As  my mother she deserves to die, but as a  world leader hungry in the quest  for power, she _needs_ to be  eradicated. The same goes for the  many men in my life except for Kuro.  Just like my mother and other men  before him, he will die. However I  don't fully blame him for what he did  to me because once you start  touching somebody's body, the rest kind of  just melts away. It's just  sex. Sex is sex, we all need it.​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 25, 2015)

​
The flames of battle ignited upon the veil of night. The bodies flew with the vigor of battle, a smile crossed his lip, a reaction to madness, but something came from within. And evil which bared no fault, a sadness which coveted his senses into a darkening abyss. The heart beating rapidly which excitement, or was it fear? His mien protruded the blithe of a madman, but it was mask, another veil which hid his true emotions. The Facade towards life hardships, the true self was crying, beckoning for the aid of someone, but blinded the force which defended the weakness rose from the depths, and shadowed the truth under lies, under the insanity that had become prevalent. This was the excuse... Killing felt nice... dying felt nice too. Reina witnessed such flourish through the violent nature of a past companion. All the memories of what she had dawn begun to dawn on her. Her heart sunk almost instantly, she had been manipulated by a force which she hadn't know of, that she had been foreign to but it's allure and splendor, it's muse shrouded her sense and blinded her to all the truth. She had been under this for long enough to remember she had lost her life due to a single sensation. And a midst the confusion she seers among a fellow companion, a world shifted entirely. 

More than a single friends lost. The pulse of clashing fist resounded upon the field, the beauty of night lavishing the sky with the furnishing of raw motion. Finger interlocking in the strength of force pushing each others hands, centimeters beyond the others view. A female of white and a man of dark, eye shifted into the abomination of a Sharingan, Omoikane. Hands trembling, no sounds, no voice echoed in the night while their eyes met. 

"Rosuto..." 

Her voice reached him. However just as quickly as he witnessed such, he threw her across the land, breath panting, hand sliding through the flesh of his skin and his mind felt like poison. 

"I don't deserve it, I know I don't deserve it." 

As his mind stepped into a darker alley of madness his smile protruded from the lip, the eye began to analyze her, each essence of power he released was merely a result of chaos indulging. Loosing the same friend, the same companion a second time... It was torture. He allowed the madness to take over, he allowed bloodlust to indulge, metastasize. 

"But stay with me a minute, I swear I'll make it worth it." 

It was overwhelming. The dark was overwhelming. This power at the end of  a dark tunnel, this was the illumination of reality gleam through his eyes. The warmth and security the world could finally gift him. The White corridor is and exemplary depiction of light... He wanted to escape the dark, the white was good... the white was comforting. Anguish became secondary and there was a time where he could forget, merely toss aside all thought and patterns.

"Can't you forgive me? At least just temporarily. I know that this is my fault...I should've been more careful... I should've..."

"Rosuto, you mind is diving into a space you can't control. No one can control this power. Get a hold of yourself!"

"Come on, Reina. Sometime togetherness is the best anodyne for life."


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 26, 2015)

*Zell v. Hisashi
Does This Even Need a Title It's Zell v. Hisashi*

Two and a half years ago I had been broken. I wasn't strong enough to take control of life. I had lost everything, my mother, my sister, my arm, and whatever sense of self I had. I had wanted to be a hero, to be that guy who saves the damsels and finds true love. I wanted to be the coward who had somehow transcended his shortcomings as a man to become something greater, to be the one who would save everyone. I don't know what I was going to save them from but I think the gist is pretty clear, deep down I wanted to be the guy. The hero the story should probably be about, but at a certain point you have to realize when your dreams are not realistic, they're just dreams.

You know after Rosuto Ivery... after I lost to him... they sent me to the hospital. I had been unconscious for quite a while but to me it was an instant. That was the night that dreams ceased to be a possibility, no instead of a dream I relived every moment of the Gala over in my mind. Even after all of that I had reasoned with myself that the world would be better if Zellous Kazama disappeared. Kirisaki... I don't really like thinking about her, but after what Rosuto did to her and how I failed to protect her.  It was just another time we let each other down... It wasn't just her, everything I said to Rosuto, asking him to kill me, I meant it. Everything I had been through was too much and I was too weak, but I wasn't allowed to die.

They wouldn't let me.

Hisashi wouldn't let me.

Coming from that kind of abyss of self pity and self hatred, being picked up by people who invest something in you... I don't know how to necessarily say it any simpler than this. When Hisashi needs help I go because that's my brother, now that doesn't mean he doesn't ask me for stupid shit, but as I stood in front of him on the beach of Spoon Island, this was the dumbest thing he had ever asked me to do.

"Come on bro, stop being a pussy and do it!"

I was going to help him, I felt like I was honor bound or something, but this was loony even for him. It wasn't so much that I lacked faith in him but the request was just so god damn bonkers that it would make anyone uneasy. I would never say it out loud but he was acting like his ancestor from the White Hot Room. This wasn't the first time I noted it but Hisashi was a big boy and honestly could only be helped as much as he would allow.

"Look man I'm going to do this but then you have to play crash test dummy for my Taijutsu. I'm talking at least three of my gates too and you can't complain, you're basically immortal anyway."

Ok, yea I was worried but that wasn't going to stop me from getting something out of this whole thing. It was quite simple really....

"Quid pro bro."

It was a clause in every male friendship that was invoked to make insure an element of fairness to the parlay. Sensing a looming objection I didn't waste any time using the bylaws of broship to get an edge. Hisashi simply grumbled underneath his breath as he prepared himself mentally for what was about to go down.

"You know its bullshit to call it that. You're the one stabbing me that's not really doing me a favor, and since when did you start talking like such a douche."

"I don't quite know, but if I had to guestimate probably somewhere in year one of my time on the island. Between you and Tetsuya it was kind of a given I'd assimilate some douche."

"Who the hell even talks like that? Can't you just say estimate, bro? What the hell is a guestimate, are you five? Are you going to replace shit with kaka now too?"

*SNIKT*

A wry grin spread about the crevice of my lips as I popped one foot long claw from my mechanical knuckle, the middle one, telling my friend exactly what I thought of his patronizing tactics. Flexing my iron hand once more another two claws jutted out completing the set of three. The blades were in pristine condition looking utterly lethal, as if a simple finger prick had the potential to illicit a red Niagara. If I was some kind of psychopath I'd say that this weapon was the perfect weapon for a freak like Hisashi and thus destined to be used against him.

Not wasting another moment I dashed backward to create a reasonable starting distance. We didn't have spoken rules instead resorting to some kind of wacked out honor code, so there was no signal for this to  start. I put my real hand on the elbow of the Void Gear bringing the arm back and up toward my face so the blades were parallel. 

*RUMBLE*

I lashed out at the sand beneath my feet heading toward Hisashi in a straight line holding my stance, I didn't have to load my strike having already been in position. A miniature typhoon of sand in my wake as I tore through the distance I set between us and not once did Hisashi move, he didn't even flinch from the wildly wafted sand in my wake. In a blink and miss it moment I rammed my claws straight through the soft fleshy part of my best friend's belly.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 26, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
Silence​
Upon azure wings she soared beneath the moonlit skies, the goddess in her element enjoying what this place had to offer. It was a sensation they had very much forgotten and one few had ever truly experienced in a chained world. She had no bonds, no connections, and most importantly no expectations forced upon her by name alone this was her kingdom, her home. Beneath her friend resting his head upon the thick canopy, his eyes piercing through the darkness watching each beat of her wings closely and he in turn being watched by the sage Fukawashi but he paid no attention to his new found master right now he was just taking the opportunity to rest and escape from the path he had taken.

Beneath the endless twilight she turned her gaze to the structure that sat comfortably at the peak of the tree, illuminated in candles she made her final approach upon silent wings. Landing upon a platform she collapsed her wings taking a step forward the two owls that stood guard bowed their heads silently one eagle owl and another pygmy the only similarity they shared was in the attire they wore, two pendants of a tree.

Moving on she noted several other owls each having had their feathers dyed in shades of a deep blue and red, two water ways ran at either her flanks and the ground was covered in a turf of grass and native foliage. They weren't marked but she knew full well where she stood, her ancestors bodies lay here and there was nothing more sacred than the ground her talons dug into with each step. There were two monuments located here, the first of which was a small spire etched into it's stone the names of her kin, her entire species that had been wiped out centuries before.

She halted in her tracks extending a wing pressing it upon the marble monument and felt a mysterious comfort begin to swell up inside her, feathers brushing amongst her quills closing her eyes to embrace the sensation for a moment she opened them slowly witnessing a reflection looking back at her, it was a familiar sight, someone she once held close to her heart, someone she had lost in the wake of that one conflict. She closed them softly once more the sight fading into her own reflection, there was nothing to be said. Love isn't something that can put into words - people had tried and failed.

As it faded a simple question entered her mind, "Why do you travel with him?" She cotemplated for a moment what it had meant by 'him' but she quickly caught on, Hatori who else could it be. She gave her response, "...Because, I see wonders."

His name was burnt into her heart, where it would stay with her forever and that was reason enough to go on. She would not allow Hatori to feel that same pain, lifting her wing from the monument she whispered a prayer before moving on down the path soon coming to the end of the road.

It ended with a small clearing, the ground at her talons decorated with carved out waterways directly ahead of her a single monument that consisted of two owls perched upon a branch socketed into the eyes brilliant gems one azure the other crimson a iron plaque.

_"Every story ends someday, someone else, in a place far far away, will set out on their own journey, the beginning of their story. That is why I fight - not only for my own story but for the sake of all others that come after mine."_

She exhaled settling down in front of the statue she would pray to her ancestors but she knew full well what they had set in motion, she and Hatori had to live with their mistakes and resolve them... it was all too familiar story and while they had decided to break this cycle did they have the power to do so?


----------



## Hero (Mar 27, 2015)

*Shige Yoshinaga*
Hiding in Fungal Spore Technique
 Training













_______________

"Let's give this another go." I announce to my audience as I form the tiger hand seal and clap both of my hands. "Hiding in Fungal Spore Technique!" I wheeze as the clouds I anticipated to fall from my mouth remain in place in my lungs. This was no big setback though, it was a new jutsu I was developing and it would likely take a few times to get the hang of it.

"My dear friend, you have the technique down. It's simply your delivery that's interfering with your execution doll." my best friend speaks smoothly.

"Oh?" I say interested in more of the words she has to say. "Ise, please do explain and come over here."


"If I must" she sighs.

I fold my arms and watch her as she gracefully crosses the grass terrain from her bench to my side, her long and luscious lavender ponytail swaying every time she took a step. When she reaches my side, she begins her demonstration.

"Shige, have you ever smoked opium?" she inquires casually. I immediately start to laugh and place my hand in her face.

"Ise I may be a medic, but I don't use drugs the way you do." I snort.

"Ignore the drug and see it for the principle. You understand that to get high, you need to fully inhale the smoke into your lungs. Then when you can't go any further, you exhale. You're failing to fully take the air into your lungs and exhale it."

"Huh so you think that's it?" I ponder aloud. Ise might use recreational drugs, but the girl was insightful. "Alright, I'll follow your advice." I say forming the hand seal once again, but before I expel the gas from my body, I stop. "It'd be in your best interest to step back. I don't want you to get infected."

Ise nods her head in accordance and leaps back to her previous spot on the bench. "Thanks for the warning, I nearly forgot. It'd be a total misfortune to lose an executive through friendly fire." she smiles.

I flash a smile back before I return my gaze to my intended human target. "We of The Crusade believe in freedom. It is true that as a self governing individual, you had every right to molest those little girls. However it is also true that under my own umbrella freedom, I have every right to strip you of your life. My partner over there may or may not agree with me and that's fine. That's the beauty of it. If someone wishes to avenge you, let them come for me. But something tells me that no one will. Sweet dreams, Hiding in Fungal Spore Technique!" I finally wheeze. Upon saying these rich words, yellow clouds billowed from my mouth and landed upon the squirming man. In the background, I can hear Ise clapping her hands.

"Marvelous darling, simply marvelous." she cheers softly. The man continues to squirm and furiously tries to to unbound and himself to remove the gag I had placed in his mouth.

"While you writhe in futile attempts to escape your fate, I'll explain to you what you will shortly be experiencing. Humans that have been exposed to my jutsu, are infected with a fungus attacks the brain and begins to alter the behavior of its  host. The host, you, will then go through four different stages of infection:  Runner, Stalker, Clicker, and Bloater; each stage is more dangerous than  the last. Spore development is the last stage in the life cycle of the infected and personally my favorite. Your lifeless carcass will serve as a breeding ground for the fungus to  spread throughout the environment. Soon when you feel you are close to  death, you will find a dark, moist corner to die in..._alone_. While this may be  the end of the line for you, my fungus will live on." I lecture him in a chilling tone before turning away to leave.

Getting up from her bench, Ise glides next to my side to join me in our departure from the woods. "Now that's he's been handled, we should prepare for the meeting." Ise says plainly.

I nod my head in agreement and form wicked grin. It was finally time for the 12 Executives to be called together once again.
​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 27, 2015)

Mao Motonashi
The 'Modified' Hero
Perdition Arc​
"Let me tell you an interesting tale..."

The silver haired scientist told to a group within a circle obscured in dark. A meeting took place upon the annals of nowhere, withing the space of the unknown. While the brilliant of his stare looked at the paper within reach, he placed his finger upon a blueprint of a tower which seemed to reach the sky itself, imposing, threatening. The tone of his voice oozed with the tinge of darkened charisma. 

"There was once a story of a tower which purpose was to connect the heaven and the earth in search of a higher plain. Where deities, Gods of all kind roamed freely in a space of pure perfection." 

He spoke with the ooze of sarcastic blithe exiting his tone, while his fingers ushered the eyes of men and woman who were placed within this space, he continued without a trace of ever demonstrating and sort of hesitation, or even worry for that matter.

"A world of magnificence, befitting of my greatness and badassery. Remember that saying? The future is left for the next generation? Now, at this juncture the world moves rather intricately. We might think we as a hole destine the world's path, but that not the case at all. No, no. There are much more endearing secrets buried. Far too many. We've only scathed the surface of the shitty planet. What if I were to say that we are not alone? That our world is merely the imagination of another which is hidden within the true shadows of time and space."

One of the men standing upon set room looked at him rather oddly, his brow furrowed and his hands crossed in noted impatience. But the status of such a man who stood before him caused his lips to pressed upon each other with noted force. Biting his tongue, he knew interrupting would lead to probably dire circumstances. Bloodlust roamed across the room, the aura of a madman veiled the walls and slithered the floor in depth. The space although expansive, felt small and constricted. The air felt tight, the walls felt closed, the room's temperature felt overwhelming. However, this fantasy was just the consequence of a conscious fretting due to having a man such as Mao Matonashi stand in the zenith among others.

"You know, you guys have mouths and voice which have more use that sucking each other's balls and tits and spreading that good political lie you guys do so magnificently. I rather you tell me the things in that tiny little spec of a mind you say you have, rather than look at me like that. I'm an advent believer that looks could definitely kill, commissioner. "

His mouth shape to a frown, his eyes locked on that of the madman, carefully calculating all aspects of his features. His brow twitched slightly after noting the intensified glare. A swallow followed, as if to drown all anxiety as his hands loosened themselves, dropped to a normal stance and continued. 

_"You still haven't told us the purpose. Your words are laced in obscurity. Speak sense man."_ 

"Ah, sorry. I forget the feeble minded occasionally have brain farts. Look, let's analyze a little something. You're judicial system is shit. Broken. It's because of people like you that men like Rosuto Ivery, Kyo Minami and Zenas roamed across the land aimlessly searching for purpose within destruction and self-satisfaction. A purpose within a shattered world. Martyrs such as Zellous Kazama exist. Along with Hisashi, they're the living, breathing portrayal of change. The Houki's, Lin and Ren. Two souls in endless strain. Then we have Meiji a man along with Rosuto, able to cause a desirable amount of fear in the world, enough to have people reconsider. Taneda, Yuuko, Jeeha, Retsu, Rioku, Hatori. Members of a cycle which is so cleverly disguised with the shades of the world. You see my friends... Who am I kidding! We aren't friends. But you see, we don't have heralds anymore. There's no world anymore, there's only a list." 

Mao fingers cross through the blueprints, standardizing the floors, with designated names, a largely detailed piece of paper scribbled at the end of the table with descriptive detail of structure development. A mischievous plan which would endanger human lives and cause humanity to quiver at the disposal of such.

"I suggest we retake what's ours. My tower Perdition, is a place of punishment. A prison for those who oppose the greatest force known to man. I don't take kindly to wretched mongrels soiling my ground with their filthy existence." 

_"I still don't quite understand, Mao."_

Mao chuckles, his shoulder exaggerating the motion of which, placing his hand upon the large bolt on his head, he began to turn it head. The men and woman of the room witnessed the disturbing display, as throats began to dry and eyes to twitch nervously. 

"How much more clearer do I have to make it, Huh? Like shit it's so simple even a fucking butt-monkey can understand it and write a thesis about it. Bro, the world sucks. And these kids are about to take everything away from you. You believe in God?" 

_"Not exactly, but..."_

"Ah, ah, ah, ah. Let me hold you right there for a second, bud. First of... When asked that you instantly refer to me, mkay? Secondly, I don't care what you belief is. But look, we have shit like the Church of Jashin, and the way of whatever and other small irrelevant sectors which can really burn in their dumb version of hell. And guess what, one of those proved to be very realistic and hell, what's stopping you from believing that another world separate from that exist? Have you seen my portfolio?"

Mao mocks the man while pacing around the table, placing his hand on his shoulders. Pressing down, causing him to sit upon the chair behind him before all could stand and witness the blueprint. Massaging his shoulder, he leaned closer and continued. 

"So let me give you a bit of a reference. The existence of different plains have been proven. The fact of the mater the Jutsu, Fūinjutsu: Shiki Fūjin, is a perfect example of such. The beast and Naruto-boy was once said to transfer himself to a mysterious realm. One where epic shit happens, yo! But like dude, here's my thing. There's another and it's fucking filtering."

He lifts himself and picks up a controller, the darkened room soon in engulfed by a beam of light, one of which resonates across from one side to the other, an image playing on the wall begins to demonstrate a fight. One of which demonstrate the essence of what he was talking about. 

"Look closely at that dumb looking kid. That's Rosuto, see what happens to the eye." 

The Sharigan soon transmogrifies into its evolution amidst the heated battle, the power of white begins to resonate and the men finally begin to understand somewhat of what he is speaking of.

"Ah when idiots finally get it. There's no such other feeling. But I can still sense the stupid in you so let me be a bit more detailed with this good shit. His eye is not a result of the Uchihahahaha's methods of obtaining power. Like that shit is so fucked by the way, right? Like killing your mommy or daddy or your best friend? Like our God sucks major ass yo. That Rikudo. Anyway, but yeah, like here's the deal. That power right there is deliciously exuded from another world. Oooooooo... Scaryyyyy." 

The men had been hearing rumors concerning such, you could hear them swallowing. Holding back their nervousness after realizing what's occurring to the world.

"Yes, this world right here is causing them to awaken. Just as it made this boy awaken to a taboo. And those kids I just mentioned, the list I spoke of. Well it seems they have a connection with that sword where that thing lies in. My suggestion is that you leave this to me. My tower will punish them and rid the world of mongrels and toy who don't obey it's master. And as a side-effect I will also obtain what is rightfully mines. You get to be in the top and I get to have some fun. You can obviously trust in my credibility on this, breh. Like shiiiiitttt, have you seen my portfolio?" 

The men looked dumb founded, witnessing the footage replay constantly across the span of around thirty seconds. Then repeat itself once more, witnessing the boy's power of a white room metastasize, grow exponentially. Their eyes meet Mao's as the finally speak.

_"We'll leave it in your hands..." _

"Bang."


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2015)

_Memories of Yesterday
Training Arc
[Pre Timeskip]_​
She knew deep inside that it wasn’t going to be easy. No one could just simply walk away from what had happened as if it was nothing. No matter how much she wished and prayed, things were going to change, and they could be for the better or worse. If it wasn’t going to be her, it would be the people around her, and maybe deep inside she didn’t want to believe that. Kei didn’t want anything to change, but the feeling that had crawled up her spine and gripped it with enough force to make her lose breath, made her come to realize her fears. 

Kyo had changed dramatically after he found her.​
She could see it in his eyes, the way he panted, and each wild movement in his step. He had changed, was this called maturity? Was this when something tragic happens that a person is forced to change? How much did Kyo have to change in order to do this?

The summer was meant for loud bugs, hot nights, and equally hotter mornings. Although today was different. Today the summer skies filled with the sound of swords that clang together, the harsh breath of a young man, and the simple revelation that nothing last forever.

_“Master!”_ Lucius voice snapped her out of her thoughts, and she with no signal, she concentrated her view on Lucius. 

The bond between servant and master was a strong one, and when her focus fades, theirs does to, and Lucius needed to keep his focus with the on slaughter that was Kyo Minami. 

Kyo planted his feet down on the ground and launched himself again at Lucius. The servant grunted as he blocked Kyo’s sword with his own. He gritted his teeth as Kyo applied force on the man. Luicus never liked Kyo, just because his master liked him, didn’t mean the servant had to, and the look that Kyo had in his eyes of recently made it clear that the boy was a beast. 

Those red eyes and those protruding fangs that had begun to grow……

The boy left his humanity at the door a long time ago.

However, that didn’t mean he was going to turn the tides of battle so simply.

“30,000 years too early….” And with that Lucius who blocked Kyo’s sword with his own, just simply forced his sword in another direction which caused the boy to fling wildly, “You are putting too much strength in your sword. It’s not a hammer, it’s a sword, and if you keep coming at me like that.”

Kyo stood up and his eyes glowed a dangerous red….

_“I will put you down mutt…..”_​
Kei gripped her chest as she looked at Kyo. When did he become so tall? When did he have so many muscles? And that look in his eyes, that glow, almost like it was fire itself, where did come from? She tore her eyes away before sending a sharp look at Lucius. 

“Don’t you dare, you will do nothing of the sort!”​
_*“Kei! Stay out of this!”*_ Kyo countered as soon as she said it, Kei snapped her head back to Kyo, and Lucius frowned at the young boy as his eyes widen. 

“It’s not fun if you hold back…..”​
_*“Fight me….”*_​


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2015)

_Memories of Yesterday
Training Arc
[Pre Timeskip]_​
It was almost like two wild beast going at it. They were so fast, and the air thicken with tension. The sound of clanging swords almost sent her heart into a frenzy. Her eyes didn?t leave Kyo, it studied his frame almost like it was the only thing in the world. Though it wasn?t because she wanted to. It was because it wasn?t possible to not look away. Even though he was focused on Lucius and Lucius alone. The tension was so thick that it frozen her in place. 

A simple training session had slowly became a toll on her heart. 

She saw Kyo fight many times before. She saw his back thousands of times before, but not like this. Not filled with rage and boiling anger. However, as she stared, she realized?.That this wasn?t a fight between two wild beasts. 

It was just one wild beast?..And a man?..

The smile that was etched on Kyo face unnerved her to know end, but she had to focus on Lucius, because at the moment Kyo had launched himself at Lucius again. It was a barrage of kicks, punch, and swinging swords. Kyo attacks were wild and unpredictable, but somehow Lucius was able to keep up with each one. His face stone cold compared to the young beast wild open ones. When Kyo finally lost momentum, he landed on the ground, but he never gave up and spun a kick at Lucius, who blocked with his sword.

Though they both noticed it?.
Master and servant?.​The smile that appeared on Kyo?s face?.​
_*?LUICUS!?*_ Kei instantly called for her summoning but it was too late, almost like an invisible air bubbled popped in front of him, Lucius was sent flying back. No, not flying, her summoning was too strong to be sent flying. It was almost as if an invisible force was pulled him back. 

_?My bad?.My bad?.?_ Kei eyes snapped back at Kyo, between Kyo and Lucius, Kei felt as though her eyes would pop out of her head. Though Kyo placed his foot down and stood up straight. Sweat glistened off his body as his eyes were locked on Lucius, ?I couldn?t hold myself back.?

He chuckled a bit as he leaned forward and stretched a bit, ?It?s nice though, to know I can go all out on you, and you can still stand like you do?.?

Lucius felt himself tense up. That kick was like his normal kicks, filled with strength and no restraint, nothing that scared Lucius, but that last kick, it had something extra behind it. However as soon as he thought that his sword broken into tiny glass shards. He quickly looked over at his master, who had gripped her chance. She was out of breath?.

The burden of his power was finally taking a toll on her body. 

*?KEI DON?T YOU DARE STOP!"*?Kyo voice was firmed, and Lucius eyes widen before he clenched his teeth, Kyo smiled at Lucius before he allowed his eyes to glance over at Kei. 

??..Continue?.Kei?..?

Kei took a sharp breath intake of breath before she nodded her head.

?Lucius continue?.?​
Lucius scowled at Kyo?..

_?Oi?.That?s the look?..?_​


----------



## Kei (Mar 27, 2015)

_Memories of Yesterday
Training Arc
[Pre Timeskip]_​
 She couldn?t keep it up. Every minute she summoned Lucius weapon, it would last for a couple minutes before breaking again. Kei wasn?t a fighter and relied heavily on her servants, however, they relied on her equally. Each of them were different, the shadow hands were completely reliant on her chakra, but Lucius was different. Lucius was more reliant on her stamina, he could go on fighting forever, but she couldn?t. So when she started to lose breath and panting, it was a clear sign that she wasn?t going to last any longer. 

Kei couldn?t focus on maintaining their connection on each other, they both knew it, the master and servant.

Lucius stopped as he looked away from Kyo, ?That is enough for today?.?

Kyo looked at Kei, she was covered in sweat and barely could stand. The shadow hands propped their master up as she gripped her chest. Her red eyes looked up at Kyo, and her white hair was clinging to her face. Kyo frowned but he resigned as he put his sword back in its sheath. Lucius nodded his head, before disappearing into gold. 

_You don?t need to keep my physical form anymore master?Rest now?._​
Kei gritted her teeth, this wasn?t what she wanted. She had to get stronger, she had to keep up with Kyo?s pace, but when she looked up and saw her in front of her. Her breath got caught in her throat as he looked down at her. 

His eye were cold, but at the same time it was like raged on like a fire. Just standing in his presence placed so much pressure on her body that at any moment if he wanted to kill her. He could have. Like a rabbit caught in a corner, but instead of wolf, it was a lion that was staring her down. 

This feeling in her spine?.
She realized what it was
_*Fear?..*_

She was scared?..She was scared of Kyo?.?!​
There was this pressure that she couldn?t deny, he was stronger than her, powerful, and completely different from her. At first, it was simple, she had to get stronger to stand with him. Although as she looked at him clearly, there was a huge distances, not only in power?.

But in presences?..

_*Master?..*_​
Kei jumped as she felt his hand on her head, and for a minute she was ready to have a heart attack. Although as his hand continued to lay on her head, he began to rub the top of her head gently.

?You did well?.? Kyo voice was warm and comforting, when she looked at him again, his eyes were warm again, ?Thanks for training with me?Did I train you too hard??

Kei couldn?t say anything for a minute, but this warmth, it was completely different from when he was fighting. Though when he smiled at her, moving her hair out of her face, she felt as though those were two different people.

?When you catch your breath, we?ll head to the hot springs?? He rubbed her head before he walked away.

_?Hurry up though, I will leave you though.?_​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 27, 2015)

*Perdition*

Screaming resonated in the background like the echo down a hollow pathway. It was the sound of chaos, women, men, and children with physical manifestations of their fear erupting from their bodies in a piercing cry. So much considerable mayhem could, only at this moment, be heard yet not perceived. A world of pitch black inhabited by only the bawls of man alongside the tympanic rhythm of a military style march across the floor. An all too familiar audio to the one listening. 

?Hi. This is your friendly neighborhood medic chiming in today to let you know, at this late hour, that it?s a quarter pass pissed to off, which means that I?m starting to get just an itsy bitty teeny weenie little bit *FUCKING MANIC BECAUSE YOU AREN?T ANSWERING ME. HELLO? I?M CALLING YOU GODDAMIT. WAKE UP. 

RETSU!*? 

Darkness quickly evaporated into the brightest light before clarity through perception began to set in.  A bright sun of the afternoon sky was swallowed by the deepest grey as smoke ascended from smoldering rubble nearby. Areas ignited with a burst of smog and light, explosions, streets were riddled with massive craters from the explosions that help burn the sky and stagnate the air. In this scene of destruction came about an unnerving silence. The wails and steps of before could no longer be heard, only the site of mayhem was prevalent. A silent film to only observe. Yet what didn?t go unnoticed was that those unable to escape, running for their very lives, were bestrew to the wayside like trash in pools of crimson that were splattered along the ground. 

Before The Monster?s eyes, once again, was the destruction of Fuzengakure bought to life. 

????..?

?Retsu, my walking dead man with hair of flowing midnight. You?re okay. I had been calling out your name for so long, with no answer, I was beginning to get worried.? The voice in its head, belonging to Hisashi, began to crack and whimper in concern. ?I thought you-you-you might have died.? Immediately the disembodied voice began a horrid wail in its mind like a banshee. Only to rebound a few seconds into the outburst of emotion.

????? 

?Yeah, enough of that. If someone like that my particular claw handling friend who suddenly decided to get the Kumogakue skin pigmentation treatment or that hot piece of foreign attitude or my silvered haired waifu in progress heard me cry like that. I?d never live it down and the last two might call my man card into question.? 

Retsu continued to observe unmoving like a stone monument while listening to Hisashi. The blaze blood could be seen everywhere in an eerie luminosity that was a sign that this was a makeshift graveyard for the unfortunate. Taking in this scene the hollow eyes of Retsu peered down to notice two other bodies not too far from its position and unlike the others, they looked to be very much alive. 

???..? 


?I don?t know what this is or where we are, but listen I?ll be in touch with you along the way. So no unnecessary actions and the biggest thing of all. No talking to strangers you got me? Oh, well, I guess you can?t really talk anyway am I right. I?ll find you as soon as I can.? 

A neanderthalic grunt escaped from its towering frame in affirmation before Hisashi?s voice disappeared from its mind. Brought back to a battle over two years old, separated from its partner, standing beside restful forms of two others that was unfamiliar to the jinchūriki. A person with some kind of rationale would question all these things whether in a clam or frantic demeanor, yet for one who had been robbed of such an ability there was no such thing. The only thing that mattered. 

Was self-preservation.​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 28, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn’t Matter Which Way You Go I_

_Beware that, when fighting monsters, you yourself do not become a monster... for when you gaze long into the abyss. The abyss gazes also into you._

Hypnagogic jerk.

It’s the name for when a person suddenly wakes up with the feeling of having fallen on the surface the person fell asleep on. An experience like this was what woke Yuuko from a sleep she didn’t remember having fallen into. She felt groggy, her eyelids heavy and limbs almost uncooperative. An inappropriate behavior for any half decent kunoichi out there. It’s a job where one learns to sleep with one eye open, where not even alcohol should be able to take your focus away. A single second of carelessness can get you in the eye of a storm you wished to see only from the other side of the world. Unfortunately, the chuunin was the kind of girl that somehow constantly found herself getting involved with stuff she wanted nothing to do with. Or, in Tora’s language, a knack to getting herself killed.

Thus, just the fact that she was waking up as if having spent her entire savings on alcohol the previous day wasn’t a good sign. Especially given she really hadn’t. Thankfully (or not) though, it was dark and (eerily) quiet which allowed her head to clear quickly and helped push the last remains of sleep away. She was currently inside a vehicle and, if nothing else, that alone prompted her blood to get pumping. Before Yuuko could even take a note of what was outside the vehicle, she opened the door and stepped outside, closing the door loudly behind her, the sound close to a gunshot in the soundless night.

She immediately wished she hadn’t.

The front of the car was crushed against a large tree, some smoke escaping the engine from inside. The vehicle had apparently crashed from a horribly familiar rough country road, trees surrounding her from all sides. The girl swallowed dry, her breathing shallow and not helping the impending panic that was latching onto her heart and having her stomach perform incredible back flips. This could only be a joke. A very macabre, cruel and sadistic joke. Her hand automatically reached for her left thigh where, underneath her kaminari tattoo, a scar throbbed, her nails digging into the drawn upon skin. Yuuko clenched her teeth and glared deep into the darkness beckoning her from behind the innocent pine trees. The moon and the stars hidden behind layers upon layers of dark clouds, not even the ever present Kumogakure light wind dared make a noise facing the girl’s growing anger.

Yuuko was the kind of girl that unexpectedly found herself getting involved with things she would rather not. How she constantly manages to get herself dug to her chin in troublesome events each and every time, she has no idea. But this time…just this time she would break her private rule. She’d dive head first into whatever shit was unfolding before her eyes and she’d get to the bottom of it. Because this…this wasn’t something she could turn her back to and go home without a care in the world like usual…it wasn’t something she would ever forget and certainly not something she could ever forgive.

This was her dearly beloved mama’s death they were messing with.

Burning tears streamed down her cheek as her teeth bit into her lip so hard she could taste blood. This was a place Yuuko knew by heart by now, even if she hadn’t seen it in years she visited it every night in the bitter nightmares that caused the purple shadows beneath her matching eyes. To which she lost a little bit of herself each night in exchange for more. Something. A small detail her subconscious could have saved to tip her on the search for the bastard that had decided her mama wasn’t worth even a dignified death. The girl had believed her wish for revenge had died with time even if her fear was still present behind her livid glare. But she found that now, standing before the trees that hid her most horrid event, her lust for blood had merely been hiding underneath her strong desire to be happy.

It was very much there. Flowing inside her body along with her blood, ready to give her the strength she needed to get past this. Even if Yuuko had wanted, she couldn’t go home now, like this. She couldn’t let her new family, her friends see her in such a state. The kunoichi had to end this vicious anger and there was no other way but to get past this trial and destroy whatever was behind it. Someone would be paying hell for forcing Yuuko to revisit the one place inside Lightning she can’t bear to set foot on. She deserved to have blood spilled for this offense and she would see to it. 

With her own white, baby soft hands.​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 28, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
The Fuzengakure Phoenix Festival

_Perdition: Part I_

----------​
It always started with a stream of consciousness. Little bits and pieces of memory that came forth to form a somewhat coherent mask, a thin veil, malleable plastic, that was stretched over your face. And then you draw in a sharp breath, as you realize it's just not right, and come to...

First there's going to be the smell of soil; not graveyard dirt, so just push past it. It's loam, force your way through! That's it. Force your head up, through the dirt; you're in a garden, taking a seat. All around you are children, and this desk isn't nearly big enough, but sit down. Yes, baa-sama. Hai, baa-sama. As you say, Baa-sama. Straighten your back, correct your script, clean the grafting area thrice daily, and be careful how you walk with my name on your back. Yes, baa-sama. Thank you for giving me more than a helping hand.

Open the sliding door, and enjoy that rush of air; fresh, clean, organic. Nice, isn't it? Inhale, once, because that's all you'll have time to do; you're going to miss your train otherwise. Rolling hills out the window, rhythmic and monotonous. The feel of fur greets you feet as you step off, feathers fall, and the taste of chocolate lingers on your tongue, and a brand new hakama about your shoulders and ankles.

WHAM! Would you like to advance to Economy class seating, sir...?

A tight grip around your middle. Familiar, but lifeless; it gives way, and then fades altogether. I guess that's what happens when you wear your heart on your sleeve, huh? A body, sleek, slim, and curved, though rough about the edges, gleaming along the center. Multifaceted. Changing breeds, forceful fists against a stone wall much harder than it has any right to be. And then your recollection slips away, but it's ok because it'll check in a bit later. Or was it now...or yesterday?

A menage of components smash into one another as baked goods wage war, tiny fish swimming through the minutia about your head. Lanterns line the place, caught in your throat, old friends. Then you feel yourself panicking, and you feel your cheek against broken and cracked asphalt. Steam's thick in your nostrils as the scent of herbal salve and leaf and loam erupts into the air. And then a key fits into the lock, but breaks off before you can push the door open. You don't really know which way to take the exit anyway.

Wake up now, though! Now...you're pushing through. And it's the actual taste of graveyard dirt, in your mouth. Chew, enjoy, embrace, and rise.

It's time to go, Taneda Senju.

He sat up, rubbing at his eyes for a moment or two before he looked towards the other two inside of the graveyard with him. One who he immediately recognized, the other who was much less familiar. The taller shinobi began to stand a bit then, picking apart the form of either of them with a lightly flickering gaze. "What's your name?" he asked of Retsu, recognizing Kyo. And...of course, there was no response from the jinchuuriki. Taneda turned to observe their surroundings then, setting his hands in his pockets. The best way he could possibly approach this was by keeping a cool head and then moving accordingly. But this other...man. Woman? "How vexing..." Not responding to him was troubling to say the least, as was his inability to recall exactly how he'd ended up there. And so, he looked over at Kyo Minami. "...any ideas?"


----------



## Hero (Mar 28, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Perdition Arc
 Part 1













___________

It's often said that a traumatic experience early in life marks a person  forever, pulling him out of line, saying, "Stay there. Don't move.” Having to recount that experience is one thing, reliving it is another completely. Takashi opened and closed his mouth like a fish out of water, his palms sweating, muscles twitching, already in a state of fight or flight. Of course the saying goes, "old habits die hard". Everything inside of Takashi was telling him to run. Standing up to that man once again never crossed Takashi's mind as a fathomable possibility. It was as if the planets and stars had conspired against him and condemned him to an eternal hell. The blonde boy squeaked aloud clutching his chest over his heart and collapsed to his knees hyperventilating. The faster Takashi gasped, the more shallow his breaths became. And the more shallow his breaths became, the darker his vision got until he eventually passed out. Adrenaline was the hormone that was supposed to be coursing through his veins to give him strength, not crippling pain, fear, and blame circulating his bloodstream.

Blame is an all too common defense mechanism against powerlessness in response to trauma. Trauma owns an individual similar to how a slave master owns a ^ (use bro). The victim is property, not having any rights of their own. Like the clay of a sculptor, trauma changes an individual and molds them into whatever it wants you to be. For 2.5 years, Takashi has barely persevered nothing short of a monumental life-altering shock, going through life everyday reciting programmed motions, damaged by PTSD symptoms— hypervigilance, flashbacks and bewilderment. That man broke him. Broke his  trust in his abilities, his trust in others, and his trust in his ideals; the very fiber of a man's essence. That man, who Takashi fondly remembers as Meiji, left him with the inability to cope with many situations. All to often, Takashi found himself shutting down of parts of his mind, including his ability to  focus and regulate his emotions.

Nevertheless, if Takashi is unable  to recognize the higher purpose in his pain like Ragyo strongly advised, to forgive and forget and  move on, he clearly has chosen to be addicted to his pain and must  enjoy playing the victim.

But that doesn't even begin to scathe the shit muddying Takashi's successful functioning. And the worst is, Takashi readily agreed to Meiji's assessment of him; a spineless and weak coward, incapable of ever bettering himself. Takashi blamed himself. That's all he ever did for his shortcomings. Self-blame  continues to feed the illusion of control, but prevents a very pivotal thing. It sequesters him from  the necessary working through of the traumatic feelings and memories to  heal and recover. More than ever before, Ragyo's words never rang more true in overcoming one's fears, however there was a slight twist this time. Takashi didn't have a choice.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________

 He sat up, feeling the the coarse surface of damp wood rub against his back and the bitter smell of burning in his nostril. Rubbing his head, he gave a light groan and tilted his head towards the dark starless sky, gripped by an indescribable sensation of not belonging. He was there, but at the same time not; the rotten wood that was rubbing off on the skin of his hand felt so real yet so fake at the same time. The air was a cold winter and his body registered that, with goosebumps erupting along his exposed arm, but he didn't shiver. Even the ground - the soft, arable dirt - felt as if it might cave in at any moment.

Jeeha shook his head of auburn hair, snapped his fingers and summoned a small orb of fire in his hand. The embers collected, sending what could only be described as a cold warmth running through his body, and danced in the reflection of his purple eyes. The goosebumps settled down, and the shinobi began to walk, with nothing to guide him but the distinct smell of fire and a strange force even he wasn't aware of that seemed to pull him along the beaten path of mud. 

What he found wasn't what he'd been expecting - not that he knew what he was expecting to find.

A young girl with a slender frame - probably single, he reckoned - stood in the middle of a dark country road, by the carcass of a ruined car crushed against the side of a large tree. Her sobs were quiet, but in the ominous silence of the cold Kumobakure night, they completely filled the stagnant air. Jeeha removed himself from the bush that separated the road and the forest and, somewhat clumsily, stepped onto the road.

"Hey, uh," he said, "is this a bad time?" The boy blinked.

Nailed it. ​


----------



## Kei (Mar 28, 2015)

_The Call of Greatness_
*PERDITION ARC *​
Everything was on fire. There wasn?t a single thing that caught his eye sight that wasn?t on fire. The flames danced their wild dance. Everything that they touched was engulfed in their flames. The bright orange was ruthless in their path. Be it building or human, if it was in the path of the flames, then it would surely got eaten. It fell to the might of the flames, because there is nothing that could stop these flames. These flames had to eat and eat until there was nothing less. These flames were special??

Because these were the flames that destroyed his village.​
The man that stood in the middle looked on. His face harden as he watched the building after building fall to the power of the flames. However, that wasn?t the only thing that stood out in the flames. As his eyes got tired of looking up and finally they looked down, the ground was riddled with corpses. Underneath the corpses they laid underneath a bright crimson puddle. These corpses?.No these people?.They were all that died in the attack?..

The attack that destroyed his village?.
The flames that ate his village?
And the blood that stained the ground?.
He knew it all?​
The screams of the villagers that echoed from far away finally caught his ear. However, Kyo Minami didn?t move, his hands deep within his pocket as his face was stoned cold. There was no emotion as he watched the flames flickered in his eyes, even as his feet was planted on a corpse, his face didn?t change. Not even once. The man showed no emotion?..

Though his eyes looked down as he felt something grab his pants legs. The corpses moved from underneath him. They crawled and pulled at him, but he stood tall. Each one of them different. Each one of them rung a memory in him. From the teacher he had, from the people he constantly talked to, but one stood out that caused his cold emotionless stare to finally break. The green hair corpse that had a hole through its head. The corpse that he had stared at a long time. The corpse that they couldn?t properly bury because there was just so many bodies. The corpse that use to hear him complain?..

His uncle?.
Rex?.​
There was a cold frown as he looked down at the corpses that grabbed at him.  Finally the man spoke?..

?Who the fuck said you can touch me??​
Kyo took a hand out of his pocket and lifted up his hand, and almost like the flames knew who their master was they came to him. The flames danced around in circles over and over again as it became a huge orb around his hand. Kyo stood casually as he looked down at the corpses below him, but the corpses didn?t do anything as all of them stared up at awe. It was like Kyo commanded the sun to come down and it happily obliged. 

And without warning the flaming orb tore through the corpses at his feet, before it disappeared as fast as it formed.

Things that crawled at the ground didn?t have the right to touch greatness. Things that gasped at the small amount of power couldn?t even possibly stand at the mountain that was called greatness. And Kyo?.Kyo was so far on top of that mountain that he almost forgot what it was like to fight small fry. When someone was that far on top of the mountain, nothing could stop them. Not fire, in which he rules over, and not blood, in which he commanded. 

Kyo was greatness?..
Nothing could stop him?.​
Not a village that was on fire, not people that had died?.Nothing?.

Because he was greatness?.​
And greatness only had one thing to do. Stay great. Be the best in the world, and don?t allow someone touch their crown. 

However, it didn?t pass him. That this was a calling of greatness. Someone was greater than him was calling him, and that frown turned into a great smile. Greatness only called greatness, and to be challenged by someone potentially greater than him. Only solidified the position that Kyo had in his head. He wasn?t at the top of the mountain, but sure enough if he was being called like this. He had to be high up.

The next time Kyo blinked he was standing in a graveyard?.
The smile still plastered on his face?.​
There were others but Kyo was focused. There was someone strong calling him, and he was going to answer it. The only way to climb the mountain was to defeat someone greater than him. His whole body shook, just to think that potential was there! That someone was able to usher in a challenge like this made Kyo eyes widen. 

Kyo smile turned over to a smirk as he looked over to the guy who was confused on what this was. Only those who stood on the mountain knew what the fuck this was. And from the scent, these people were from white. That smell that only the people from White carried, it was unique in everything, that smell that could be distinguished almost immediately. 

_The smell of a beta bitch?.._​
?Can?t you feel it in the air?? Kyo asked, knowing the answer already before turning his head up looking ahead. 

?It?s calling?.?​


----------



## Kenju (Mar 28, 2015)

*PERDITION
-In Between The Lines-
Uninteresting Commentary From A Meeting of Scumbags*


In the confines of the darkness that surrounded this meeting for these explicit individuals, one, no, two people stood out from the rest. The first one's expression was concealed by the shadows, but if you looked closer at the tall young man in the straight black clothing, a glint of malice could be witnessed from his one eye. In contrast, what sat in front of him was an even slightly younger teen with messy blonde hair. A demeanor of carelessness was too easily conveyed as he slouched within the chair and toyed with a handheld videogame.

He was Quenser, the other was Diarmu. They were not a team, but a regrettable duo that had found eachother through vile misdeeds with a certain girl at the center of it all.

"Oooo, sounds like a sufficient plan you have in your mittens there,Mao-san,"

He gave an uninterested tone as the light from the screen further revealed his cold eyes. In truth, he did have some care for this show of an execution, but his distaste for lectures held back any apparent signs of caring. Not that he had any regard for most things in the first place.

"'Perdition', it's got a decent ring to it, but these kids are pretty interesting to get this kind of ticket into hell."

He spoke condescendingly despite being the youngest in the room. To him, looking down on others was second nature. But even a young genius such as himself could tell a gem apart from a rock when it came to individuals.

In contrast, the sore red thumb that was Diarmu, found no clear sight of interest within his gaze. But an obvious name did strike a chord within the black heart of the red demon under the shadow's veil. Once _'that' _girl's name came into the air, the sound of an animal clenching it's teeth could be heard, and the electronic words ''NEW HIGH-SCORE!'' immediately jumped from the speaker of Quenser's game.

"Hm, Quenser-san, just what do you think we can expect to come out Mao's experiment?"

One of the stooges hesitantly asked. In an annoyed fashion, the blonde-haired genius scanned across the files while pressing buttons leisurely on the handheld device. 

"I expect them to crack like an egg, but not so easily. Atleast I hope not easy anyways. If they break early then this show would be pointless and it would have been better to kill them off. But that shouldn't be the case right? These are the ugly ducklings that cause so much trouble and too much of a hassle to handle by normal methods...So this should be an entertaining sight to behold huh?"

Afterall, toys that broke far too easily were no fun to use. Ones that could hold through the worst of twists and falls were special. Those were the treasured ones. If they could hold up, that would mean you could extensively try even more fun than the average toy. You would test their feats constantly until even they broke at your hands.

"Retsu, Kyo, Taneda, Jeeha, Yuuko, Takashi, Meiji, Zellous, Hatori, and of course-"

"That rotten, cunt-faced bitch, Riokou!"

Diarmu had finally spoken and his harsh voice pleaded for blood. At that, Quenser sneered. 

"...Right....which one is the last standing, I wonder,"

​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 28, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go II_

?Hey, uh,? Yuuko suddenly heard a voice speak behind her. Swiftly turning, her hands moving to form the first hand seal needed for a water bullet, her eyes sharp and deadly, she stopped dead on her tracks when she had a good look at the guy standing a couple of feet away. He looked clueless and wary of her or where they both stood. ?Is this a bad time??

The boy had longish auburn hair, somewhat messy with all his curls. Large, doe like purple eyes blinked at her. It was dark so this was all about she could see. He looked young but was tall so she could be mistaken. Still, his presence meant trouble, even if he didn?t look the part of whoever thought funny to bring her into this place. If it was any other occasion, Yuuko would have smiled, immediately greet him and introduce herself but right now?nothing but those trees was in her mind. ?My name is Yuuko,? she explained with a simple nod, wiping her cheeks with rough gestures. ?And it?s a very, very bad time.?

Her voice was soft but somewhat cold as her eyes were once again drawn to the dark picture of the forest lying before her. ?You?re not from Kumogakure, are you? Are you from the outskirts?? She asked with some impatience. Yuuko didn?t really want to come off as rude but leaving her stranded near this place was bad enough, with a guy she never saw before in her life was downright suspicious. ?Do you have any idea how you got here??

She didn?t. Yuuko couldn?t remember a single detail on how she could?ve gotten here, whether on her own or forced to. This was a bad sign, this was a really bad sign. But not bad enough to keep her from taking the first step towards the trees. ?I?m sorry,? she explained over her shoulder. ?I can?t help you. I need to keep going and find out what?s behind my coming here. If you follow this road it should take you to a small farm, the owners are kind people, they?ll give you a room for the night.? The girl kept walking as she spoke, her voice rising as the need for her voice to overcome the distance came but still not far from a careful whisper. Soon she found herself standing in front of the line of pines that would welcome her into their home. Then she turned around completely to look at the seemingly clueless boy.

?You can come if you?d like though,? Yuuko added, tipping her head to the side, her eyes still hard and cold. ?This?? she turned her head to look at her surroundings. ?This doesn?t seem right so maybe we should stick together. But I can?t promise to treat you like a team mate; I can?t promise I?ll have your back no matter what happens behind these trees. I have my own goals, I?m sure you have yours too. However, stay close if you want to come or you might just get lost.?

That said the chuunin turned and headed inside the forest, her lips pressed and fists clenched, leaving the boy to his own decision. ​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 28, 2015)

*Taneda Senju*
The Fuzengakure Phoenix Festival

_Perdition: Part II_

----------​
And as it turned out, the first thing he was immediately sure of was that he was...in an odd position. 

There was a palpable...gravity from each of them. Different, but still similar in that they were...focused. The first feral, untamed, raw, and primal. The second was...confident? Driven...intent. They were like night and day, but still...undeniably dangerous, at least in their own ways.

"Feel...what in the air?" he asked, canting his head as he observed the young man. Perhaps it wasn't that something was off, but rather that...he was missing something. He began to get some distance from them both, at any rate, moving out of the graveyard, and into the streets. 

He wasn't sure what was calling, certainly. But he'd have to make the effort to find it, regardless...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 28, 2015)

*Meiji*
The Nakano Gala

_Perdition: Part I_

----------​
Is it possible to hold your strength when crushing an ant underneath your boot? Most would say...no. How could you? It's silly to try but...no. There's an art to it. A skill, that few possess. To create, and express yourself, through not only your own pain, but reflecting that onto others, for an audience to see. Channeling your own anguish through the body of another so that they might enjoy that same suffering, frustration, and contempt. And then leaving that as an avatar of your mind for others to partake in. That's what art is, in a nutshell.

*WEAK*​
A room, full of mannequins...and familiar, too. Even if none of them have faces, they seem familiar. Because that's basically what they'd all been the first time, you were here. Insignificant, blurred together, little specks that coalesce into a sea of insignificant insects. But then...these two? They were different.

Meiji grinned his same wolfish grin as he looked between the others in the middle of the event hall, folding his arms lightly over his middle. He canted his head, a vibrant, distant light to his gaze. "Well well well...Starfish-kun, and Spoon-san. I wonder what could have possibly brought us together in such a way?" 

Meiji began to lean back against a counter that wasn't there, buoyed by his own jutsu. "I should say that I'm surprised, but then that'd be a disservice to myself. I sort of expected this, in a vague sort of way." He took a coin from his pocket and began to let it dance along his knuckles as he balanced between his moving digits. "How is Nakano-sama? And your back? It's been perhaps 2.5 years...then." He splayed his arms out. 

"Since...that day." And then, the Missing-Nin set his eyes on them, intent, focused, prying. The expression of someone who, through and through, was searching for something. And poised like he'd do anything to reach it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2015)

*Hellhound
in
Highway to Hell*














_They Gave You
A Choice
A Matter
A Reason
We told you
The End was coming
At the curtain?s call
It?s the last of all
When the lights fade out
All the sinners crawl_

WAKE UP

The ten-ton hammer of reality cracked Zellous Kazama?s melon wide open. He couldn?t remember what he had been dreaming about but he awoke with such a vigorous startle that his eyes to threatened pop out of their sockets.  He sat still, nary a breath escaped his lungs as he looked around the room, and his head was pounding, as all he could recall was the sonic resonance of a gruff vociferation.  Patting the marble floors he had been unceremoniously marooned, Zell was surprised to find on that his titian-tinted stunner shades were within arms reach almost as if they were placed there for him. Putting them on helped to quiet his mind and focus him as he almost instantaneously shifted over to his other persona.

Gathering to his feet he took stock of his surroundings. The floors were absolutely immaculate, the reflection of the crystal chandelier's light made the entire room beam with a brilliant vibrancy. It was a truly lavish spectacle of a room, the kind of place where the fairy tale has it's closing scene, where the two star crossed lovers finally got to be together and share a final dance in front of a doting audience. Except this audience was respite of normalcy or identity. The denizens of the ballroom were nameless and faceless husks of posh obscurity; the arena had simply been staged to resemble the Nakano Gala from two and a half years ago. This caused the young maverick to cock an eyebrow his captor having gone through some measure of effort to create this macabre hippodrome. The scenes of that night were unforgettable for the Nakano bastard. Recalling them did not require the machinations of his captor, but it was that familiarity, that penchant for reflecting upon that night that allowed Zell to steel himself from the tendrils of apprehension. 

Traversing through the throng of mannequins the Hellhound attempted to stay flatfooted with a soft-pedal, not knowing what lie around the corner, the flickering twitch of blackened silhouettes catches his eye for a transient moment but it is enough to inform his movements. Drawing closer he did his best to remain furtive, but it was for naught as even though he managed to abstain from any sort of sonic discourse he had still been made.

"Well well well...Starfish-kun, and Spoon-san. I wonder what could have possibly brought us together in such a way?" 

Cursing under his breath the Hellhound immediately stopped his approach having come to a rather resolute split-second conclusion upon coming face to face with the squinting oculus of mayhem. This was all Meiji?s doing at worst and at best he knew who the responsible party was.

Meiji relaxed against a transparent counter, cool as a cucumber as he began engage in a display of dexterous coin play betwixt his fingers. The way he addressed them was off-kilter, it was almost disarming in the sense that his relaxed demeanor belied the obvious danger he presented. 

"How is Nakano-sama? And your back? It's been perhaps 2.5 years...then." 

"Since...that day." 

The words had a contented lilt to them as if there was a burgeoning yet underlying sense of pride at the bedlam he had helped to cause those years ago, as if being back in this room created a nostalgic yearning for Meiji. There was an invasive ambience to his stare as he looked back and forth between Takashi and Zellous. This was the first time the other boy had come to mind for Zell as Meiji had soaked up the majority of his attention for obvious reasons. Takashi wore the mask of pained fear, it was written into the fabric of his face, the very presence of the Blinking Eye of Chaos was a super-effective maneuver against the young medic. He was in no position to take charge?not only that but his words had struck a nerve drawing the scowling ire of the Hellhound.

?I think you?ve got bigger problems than playing catch up with us or worrying about my dad. I mean do you have any clue what you?re going to do??

*SNIKT*

A trio of foot long blades sprang forth from between the metallic knuckle of Zell?s void gear arm as it became evident that the argent avenger had bad intentions for the rogue before him.

?When I gut you from bow to stem? How else are you going to learn that you?re fucking with the wrong people??

Throwing caution to the wind the Hellhound dashed in haphazardly; flinging his arm back he shot lunged forward attempting to use his talons to cleave Meiji?s head from the rest of his body.​


----------



## Chronos (Mar 29, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Darkest Light​
Come. Let me show you something. 

Something that's been clinging on my soul for quite awhile. Something that has been so close to bothering me that I hadn't had the luxury to embellish it with all the other turmoils I've been exposed to. It's a vision, a lie, a truth and a future. I see, from beyond the circumstance of perception and reality a world of blood and ashes. Cinders dancing across a monotonous field which adorned the land with mountain tops, auburn skies, grayed down clouds, and the emptiness and solace of silence. Naturally, the world had diminished to it's most chaotic depiction. Similar to such a witnessed a dense night, etch with disdain and a frivolous loneliness across the earth and bark of each tree. The sentiment of amalgamating anger and whimsy forebodes a tale of loss. A fitting setting to indulge maddening vigor and exuding dark into the soul of a hollow night. Another a caressing tenderness switching it's plays to a familiar setting. One where my very own soul had twisted and I swallowed the vile whine of villain. Assessed the truth which reality had dawn upon me like the moon splitting the sky into the the dark which ushers night. The gleaming of a broken evening fulled with terror and bellowed of the tarot of death. 

The shivers which ran across a metallic surface of the ending of a long hallway with the ever present representation of accursed medication and the tinge smell of drugs and chemicals roaming the chilling air which froze my lungs into a standstill. I awakened however, from a dream of sort I saw once more the bathe of white. A room which I had failed to come in contact with for the passing of around two years.

The sensation was that similar to the bloodlust which harbored a home withing the annals and alleyways of his mind. The interconnection of nothingness and presence blended spectacularly within the veil of obscurity. Within silence the roam of a single chime crossed his vision. A jolt of consciousness grew spontaneously and roar within his mind instantly. The occurrence of  these events where more secretive of what they spoke, but oozing from the silence had answers which blared stronger than any light. The messaging of a voice which listed the names of countless of recognizable souls. 

*"To combine", "to possess simultaneously", "Thought-Combining Deity"*​
Omoikane spoke. Through the minds of many of the list he witnessed the coursing truth which spoke myriads into a single spectrum. The voice was that of him, of the giver of his gift. The world which stood between dream and reality, the space which conjoined the truth and lie into a mesh similar to light and dark. Yin and Yang. Gifting him once more with the blessing of clairvoyance. A tower rocketing towards the heavens as representation of a man whom he feared had been the cause of all his turmoil.

Teeth gritted, soul raged. Now he's targeting the people whom he swore he would lead out of his circumstance. That's why he stood here, in the midst of it all. Witnessing the tower above him menacingly warm him of it's features. The man who brought him here enticed him emotion, evoked the hero he sustained so masterfully. He saw red, crimson like the blood which splattered the earth all those time they faced. Mao was behind this and he played his game with the myriad he swore he would not only save, but destroy simultaneously.

He pulled his arm, gears began to turn in the instance of time where sound had been swallowed and silence took it's rightful place, upon a swing the wall burst into a large crumble which lead a whole to the wall which unable to restrain his own anger, Rosuto allowed the pieces to fall upon him. Another blast of kinetic force way away the rubble and he stepped forth, mien gritting under the force of anger which determined the fate of this misfortunate night. 

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 29, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
Another blink.

This time, in apparent surprise at the girl's cold response. Certainly, she'd seemed a little... distraught and - for any sharper shinobi - this might have been a cue, or maybe a hint that would have allowed them to anticipate such haughtiness. Jeeha Shin, unfortunately, wasn't that shinobi. Sometimes he was, but right now his mind was still numbed; at first by the sheer disorientation of waking up in the middle of a dark forest, and then by the appearance of a cute girl in the middle of a moonlit road. He always was a bit of a sucker for clich? romance points like this - even if they _were_ marred by burning automobiles. 

A body flicker, and then he was behind her, wincing slightly as he heard the uninviting squelch of shoe sinking into soft, wet mud. Jeeha contemplated, for a brief moment, letting his eyes skirt over to her behind - it was still dark, after all - but after another moment, decided against it and withdrew his would be prying eyes. She'd already prepared a hand seal the first time she saw him; like hell, he was going to take any chances with this broad. 

Or at least, not yet. These sort of things were like an artful painting; they required time, they required thought and one wrong mistake could lead to a very messy result. "Alright, alright, I'll come along with you." There was a resignation in his voice as he spoke these words, knowing that there wasn't really much choice but to follow Yuuko and hope that led to somewhere. "As long as your idea of not treating me like a team mate doesn't involve trying to fire a jutsu at me again, eh? I'm Jeeha Shin, by the way. Single." Jeeha joked, with as light a tone as he could manage under the circumstances. 

The collaboration may have only been temporary, but he wanted to avoid antipathy as much as possible here. Who knows? Maybe the trigger happy kunoichi liked jokes; there was a first time for everything, after all. And how right he was, to try and avert animosity. For, even while the two of them trudged along the mountain paths, neither he nor the kunoichi from Kumogakure needed to do any searching at all. Because they had already been found. The traps had been set - Jeeha and Yuuko were just the unknowing rats walking into them. 

_"Targets confirmed."​_


----------



## Hollow (Mar 29, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn’t Matter Which Way You Go III_

Yuuko felt bad for the guy. He was trying, he really was. It wasn’t his fault he showed up at the worst time possible, so the girl took a second to show him a small smile before looking forward again. “I’m sorry that you had to get stuck in this mess Jeeha-san,” she told him with soft eyes after taking a deep breath. “I don’t have fond memories of this place,” the girl explained freely as the pair walked amongst the darkness of the woods, leaves and fallen branches cracking underneath their shoes. 

Making no move to break the comfortable silence that fell after her words, Yuuko contemplated the forest with a mind clearer than the one she had before, when anger clouded her judgment. She didn’t regret entering the forest, she would find the reason behind her being here but there were other things she could have already noticed if she hadn’t been blinded by anger. “Where are you from, Jeeha-san? Have you ever visited Lightning?” The chuunin asked, stopping for a moment to look at each tree as carefully as she could while in the dark. “It’s a lovely country, storms five days of the week and usually rains the remaining two,” she looked up at the bits and pieces of sky that weren’t hidden behind branches. “Let’s go a little faster.”

Without another word, the girl dashed, looking behind her shoulder to make sure her companion kept pace. Wouldn’t be a very good idea to get lost. It wasn’t long until she reached the place she wanted, a little clearing with a particular tree she dreamed about every night. Forcing her fears down her throat, Yuuko approached it, softly placing a hand against the rough bark. 

“I asked you this before, how did you get here?” She suddenly asked, looking back at him with dead serious eyes. “Because I would have never come here on my own and I have no idea how I got here.”

Could he be the one who brought her here? He might look innocent enough but appearances can fool. Her eyes hardened with distrust but there was something else, something a lot more important, that she should be considering right now. Yuuko knew her country by heart, whenever she was inside its borders she felt whole. The shade of the clouds, the temperature, the sounds…she knew them all better than anyone and this forest they had walked into blind didn’t feel right. One might think it was because she hadn’t come here in years or because of the history she had with the location but it wasn’t. She was sure of her thoughts. 

Narrowing her eyes at Jeeha, she approached him until almost no space was left between them. “This isn’t _home_.”

She looked up into his eyes and nodded before stepping back. He looked as lost as she was, except devoid of the grief and anger this place brought into her heart. “We need to devise a plan and the first step should by finding out exactly why we were brought here and why they think they can play with me this way and make it so it ends with me crushing their skulls,” Yuuko whispered bitterly.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 29, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
Jeeha stared at her, somewhat incredulously, as the mismatched duo ventured through the forest. And, the further they went in, the more Jeeha realised just how different this place was to Konoha. The forests back in the Land of Fire were lush with green and lull with tranquility; peaceful and serene even in the dead of night. Whatever forest it was that they were walking through now was almost completely dead; no green, and no birds. Only rotten bark, fungus and moss. The same silence permeated through the air, but this was something a bit more ominous. 

He was glad Yuuko decided to try and break up the silence again. "Yeah no worries, Yuuko-chan, I wouldn't be in the best of moods if I'd just been in a car crash either, eh? Too soon?" The shinobi paused, letting that sink in a bit as his hands dug further into his pockets. "As for where I come from, I'm from Konoha. Not ever been to the Land of Lightning before, though - can't say I like it too much. No offense, of course. I just, uh, don't like storms too much." And as he rambled, Yuuko finally paused, stopping abruptly in the middle of a forest clearing.

"... too soon, I guess," Jeeha muttered underneath his breath, his eyes following the kunoichi as she brought her hands to the trunk of a nearby tree.

"I asked you this before, how did you get here? Because I would have never come here on my own and I have no idea how I got here." Both her tone and the look in her eyes made it abundantly clear to Jeeha that she was dead serious. The ivory haired girl left the tree, then slowly walked towards Jeeha until there was nothing separating the two but just a few centimetres of dirt and air. "This isn't _home_," she said finally, her voice hushed.

Jeeha tried to think of something insightful to reply with; maybe an answer to her philosophical sounding question. Instead, what he came up with was a slow "Uh..." and a nod of the head, as well as the slow but subtle drift of the eyes towards her chest region. Thankfully, she seemed too distracted by whatever it was that was troubling her to actually notice.

And then she finally stepped back, to the disappointment of Jeeha, bitterly adding: "We need to devise a plan and the first step should by finding out exactly why we were brought here and why they think they can play with me this way and make it so it ends with me crushing their skulls."

"What do you mea-" Jeeha started, then immediately stopped, as his eyes shifted past Yuuko and towards the tree she was just stood at. It was dim and the sound was muffled by the layer of bark over it, but he could make it out. The cackle, the rough shape of kanji burning through and the subtle change in the atmosphere. "Watch out!" he roared, suddenly pulling the girl away with one hand and summoning a ball of fire in the other.

With no other warning, the tree burst apart in an plume of dry dust and damp splinters. Cold air rushed out from within and, through the darkness and smoke, a blade of ice shot through. Jeeha thrust forward, pelvis turning as he spun on the spot, and tossed the fireball forward. The fire burned and ate away at the glacial weapon, reducing it to nothing but vapour, and continued to fly. It lit up a path, lit up small patches of dirt where grass still grew and...

Revealed their assailant.

​
"Impressive reflexes, Jeeha Shin and Yuuko Shinohara," he spoke. The voice was completely neutral, distorted further by a metallic rasp through the helmet, but was clearly male. "But you've only a 20% chance of survival against me. It would be far easier for all three of us if you just killed yourselves for me."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 29, 2015)

*Meiji*
The Nakano Gala

_Perdition: Part II_

----------​
These two, they were as different as night and day, weren't they? Fear, and indignant anger, placed equidistant from a nexus of dissonance. As Zell closed the distance, Meiji kept his eyes on the blade, pausing it just above his throat with his force of will; unseen vectors keeping it poised there. He looked from the maverick to his blade, and then smiled faintly. He winked over at Takashi, as if about to deliver a very artful haiku, and then looked back to Zellous. His grin faded, and was replaced by a blank slate, neutral, grim, and scrutinizing.

"You know. There's probably a reason we were set together here...was there not?" He moves out of Zellous' path, and then the blade continued forward. "At least, that's what I'm _thinking_." He closed his fist abruptly and the coin dropped to the ground. "Now, we could fight. And...most likely end up with two of us three dead. Or we could maybe...band together! Make a trip of it, you know?" His grin returned. "Contrary to popular belief, I don't enjoy killing people. I don't relish the feel of blood on my hands. I fear too, Spoon-san. Starfish-kun. And I kill those I think need to be put down." He gestures to the sword. "And isn't that what you're doing, right now? Are we...really so different, when you get down to it?"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 30, 2015)

*Hisashi*



*Perdition*

You’re probably sitting there, in whatever little seat you’ve parked your ass in, and thinking how different this is going to be from the others, right? Different people from different and the same villages, while some are wandering losers with an angst stick shoved so far up their asses you can see it in the back of their throats. Regardless of our place in this world the one thing we all have in common right at this very moment is that we are trapped, in an unknown place; however, the key differences between them and I is the simple fact that I was never unconscious to begin with.

“Awake for the entire experience from start to end, but I don’t have any fucking clue where I am. Now how did whoever manage that?” It was an irregular phenomena that I couldn’t fully understand as I walked with little care in an empty hallway with multiple intersections and dead ends, it was like a maze. “I was with Retsu when we were hit with something. Some type of foreign gaseous substance.” I pondered while beginning to sashay around a corner. 

Another dead end. 

“Powerful shit at that if it was able to paralyze my body as long as it did.” I racked my mind, yet I knew thinking about this really wasn’t going to get me anywhere. This entire space was mad funky and even though there was the chance my life could possibly be in danger, it always is in some form, my own personal wellbeing was of no concern. Being in danger was one thing though the chance of me dying was probability zero; nonetheless, it wasn’t the same for the partner I got separated from. 

“I shouldn’t really be worried about Big Evil, but I’m not exactly sure how well it can function without me.” My unwavering selflessness in worrying about others wellbeing instead of my own always brings a tear to my eye. Don’t you think? I’m always so focused on Retsu’s wellbeing, despite my own problems, I really have a soft spot for the, uh, guess I’ll say jinchūriki. Then it was out of the blue when this hall around me changed instantly into a laboratory raising my curiosity. 

“This is like back when I got into it with Zero.” The landscape had changed into a familiar locale. It was Rita's lab. As I took notice of where I was a loud whirling sound of power filled my senses, a bright light flickered in this darkened atmosphere. I followed it to a great glass window that allowed insight into a sectioned off room. Through the looking glass was Retsu in a large cylindrical shaped dome and laid across a stainless steel table that longer than the six foot shinobi it with a sealing algorithm placed on the floor. Its body was adorned with cords of varying shapes and sizes, each one transfixed his body.

“……….I remember this.” Before my eyes the room surged and a sudden sharp noise ran through the tubes and into its body. Retsu’s body jerked up in response, its muffled screams blocked by the mask on its face.  

“Your actions cannot go unpunished.” Laced with disappointment, Rita’s voice sounded behind me. It made my skin crawl, just like before, but I didn’t feel the indescribable anger that swelled up within me before. 

“Understand you are never to use Chomei unless given permission to.” Rita continued. “You will not again fall under the influence of that beast. You are never to ignore me again. Do you understand?” Commanding and vicious she spoke out to Retsu, like some tool, before continuing to increase the power of the electric surges.

And then it all just stopped. Quietness. 

“Angry?” Rita’s voice whispered beside me although I couldn’t feel her presence anywhere in this room. “When I tell you to be concerned about Retsu, then you can jump on your high horse and until such a time, know your place.” Zhahahahaha. Disgustingly funny. I can’t help gaining a jokers grin. Am I forced to dance this dance again with her? 

“You are nothing more than a basic tool used for the development of Retsu and in exchange I grant you access to travel around looking for the sister of yours.” 

Her voice was a tickle in my ear.

"Unfortunately."

“You have no power here, you have no rights, you are just another one of these many *USELESS* people that *WORK UNDER ME. DO YOU UNDERSTAND*?”

Her voice ran in my mind.

“Completely.” 

“Do you think you, a child, have some kind of sway in this situation you find yourself in? Allow me to, with great pleasure, shatter that delusion because you are nothing when compared to the bigger picture.”

It echoed through the shadows.

“Possibly.” 

“Who can possibly help you? Minori? Or perhaps the sister than abandoned you? The collapse of Dios no Sabe, the destruction of Rainwall, our invasion of Fuzengakure, among other things. You’re hands are dirty.” 

It bounced off the walls surrounding me.

“Oh come on.” How could she say that? I was in complete disbelief as I looked at my hands “I wash my hands after every carnal act, whether alone or not, even twice after I pass a kidney stone.” 

“I practically own you. When I say jump the only thing I expect to hear from you is either “How high” or “Off what.” Do you understand?”

Like a close range gunshot it thundered in my face as if she herself was leaning down and starting at me eye to eye. This entire thing, the visions, her words, it all was enough to make my grin grow larger than ever before. Even the pitch black my smile was able to cast a dim light that stretched on endlessly. 

“I understand, so much more than even I fail to realize. But is this it? Was this supposed to hurt my feelings? Make me cry like a new born craving the tit of his mother? Tsk, tsk, tsk, these words are old and lame. Unable to touch my new and brand named walk of life, for you see.” An arrow of crimson manifested itself, the only thing visible in this pitch black. 

“As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death.”

An arrow of crimson raced through the darkness, tearing through veil it cast and dispersing in bright sparks. 

“I took a look at my life and realize there isn’t quite anything left.” I placed the bow back inside my jacket and turned on the heel of my foot. “Cause I've been blasting and laughing so long.” My repeated steps against the hard floor while I began to walk away, knocking against the side of my head like a door as I do so. Why? Because honestly, the truth of the matter is. 

“That even I think that my mind is gone, so show me something better?  *ZHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*.” 


​


----------



## Cjones (Mar 30, 2015)

*Retsu*



*Perdition*

The two distinguishable people had finally came to as the stoic monster continued to look on, unconcerned, or simply unable to really comprehend what either of them wanted or were saying. Only a few horizontal nods came in response to Taneda questions and Kyo?s unusual response to the entire situation. Neither one of these two were a familiar face nor did they entirely register in Retsu?s mind as hostiles or something meant to be disposed of. A simply glance toward the boy with hair of fire showed that he too was currently still; however, the other had begun to back  out onto the street. Instinctively Retsu responded, slamming its foot into the earth and in one push doubled back further than Taneda to place itself right behind him. 

Kyo and he were now directly in the jinchūriki line of sight. A safety measure against those unfamiliar to it.  A rather tense situation that showed on the faces of the more cautious member of this trio, every in their own little world or perhaps overly cautious as how to perceive those in the area. Retsu kept staring, intently, silently, at them both while staying rooted to the ground ready to make a move at any moment, when Hisashi?s voice entered inside his mind once again. 

_?Retsu, be careful, this place seems to resonate with our emotions or something akin to that. I just was taken back to Rita?s lab, right after we invaded Fuzengakure.?_ 

Hisashi continued to speak although the container of Chomei had begun to wonder only his previous statement. ?After we invaded Fuzengakure.? Was what pounded in its mind? Its lifeless eyes began bouncing from corner to corner, looking over the entire scene, the flames, bodies, smoke, all the destruction. 

?We *Invaded Fuzengakure*.?

*?Invaded Fuzengakure.?* 

*?Fuzengakure.?* 

The smoldering debris and makeshift graveyard began to part before them as they were jettisoned to another area, a scene of the past. A building taller and wider than all around it, several stories, and from the windows appeared the eyes of children and adults alike. In front a numbers of bodies were strewn, bloodied and bodied, shinobi of Fuzengakure. Another gravely injured, but looked like he wanted to continue this battle stood before an approaching team of two. A boy of silver hair with an arrow attached to his back and The Monster itself. 

Intrigue by what it was witnessing, Retsu methodically moved passed Taneda to stand beside its former self, fixated on the injured man.

?I-I won?t let y-you.? The Fuzengakure native spot blood and fell to one knee as he spoke. Confused both the current and former Retsu kneeled down to eye this man?s level to peer at him. ?E-eyes, so hollow, l-l-like a monster.? But it was unable to understand bending it neck nearly one-hundred and eighty degrees. 

?Hey we?re wasting time, let?s go. We aren?t here to needlessly kill anybody.? The boy called out him to him and it appeared to work. He rose back to his feet and slowly began to back away and turn away, until. ?URGGGGH.? Retsu turned around to see the desperation attack of the shinobi, kunai aimed directly to pierce through his back and through the heart of the jinchūriki. 

*KILL HIM*

A powerful female voice rocked the entire room inhabited by Taneda, Kyo and Retsu before the sound of penetrating flesh hit the air followed by a faucet spray of blood. His body was lifeless, impaled on the spear like arm of this powerful creature. Without a single thought the body was simply discarded to the wayside as its eyes renounced its dull gleam and took one a brilliant pearl white as it sights were set on the building before it.

*KILL EACH AND EVERYONE OF THEM*

?Retsu.? His companion screamed nevertheless it feel on deaf ears. As the jinchūriki quickly reduced the entire building to rubble through sheer physical might alone. The entire scene unfolded before them all, a setting from an event two years ago.  And the only thing it earned from the one who perpetrated the act? 

A simple nod of incomprehension. 



​


----------



## Hollow (Mar 30, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go IV_

?Thanks,? Yuuko squeezed Jeeha?s shoulder before jumping away to make them a harder target for their newly revealed enemy. She wasn?t certain if it was an actual robot they were facing or a person lived underneath the armor but it didn?t matter anyway, they just had to break it. 

?Impressive reflexes, Jeeha Shin and Yuuko Shinohara,? their enemy spoke. ?But you've only a 20% chance of survival against me. It would be far easier for all three of us if you just killed yourselves for me.?

The girl?s eyebrows twitched. 20%? Full of himself, was he? ?Well then,? she remarked, flexing her knees and feet in order to get ready to jump once again. ?We just need to raise those odds a little bit more don?t we?? By all standards, Yuuko?s proficiency with both water and lightning release should give her the upper hand against anything technological but she doubted such an advance looking like armor/robot would be the same which meant she would still need to work her way into breaking him to pieces. Just to prove her theory, she quickly formed the Tiger and sent a weak water bullet the enemy?s way, who swiftly evaded and apparently turned his full attention to her.

_Oh well. _

Mentally thanking Tora for all the times she forced her to push her body beyond human limits so the girl could gain a good level of speed and agility, Yuuko barely managed to dodge as the robot dashed at her with his sword ready to pierce. Grabbing a kunai, the girl moved to block a second offense only to widen her eyes as her own weapon quickly began to freeze while in contact with the sword. Not able to think of another way, Yuuko let go of her kunai before the ice spread to her hand as well and pulled back with a deep breath. This made things a little bit more complicated. If she got hit she?d freeze.

Yuuko had barely a second to think on this before their enemy was on her again, with blows she had no choice but to spend all of her energy and concentration o dodging if she didn?t want to end as a frozen statue. When she barely managed to dodge the latest and would probably fall victim to the next attack, fire erupted from somewhere, forcing the enemy to step away from her. Sending a grateful grin to Jeeha, Yuuko took the opportunity to gather herself and take the offense once again. Touching him or getting to close to the enemy was a big no but she had plenty of long range attacks and between Jeeha and her, they could wear him down.

After taking a deep breath, she dashed through the field as fast as she could and formed the Snake multiple times, bombarding her enemy with black lightning spears, cheering loudly when one hit the enemy?s arm, resulting on a big enough crack on the metal. However, catching her distracted for the split of a second was enough for the enemy to jump at her though and his sword slid right through her waist as she dodged a little too late. 

Yuuko moved away and looked down at her lower torso in horror as she suddenly felt as if she had been forced to dive inside a lake in Yukigakure during the middle of winter. She brought a hand up to stop the bleeding but there was none as the wound began to freeze as soon as the flesh was open, if left alone her organs would soon begin to freeze as well. The was no other choice, she thought as she flickered in order to stand next to Jeeha once again. ?You can do fire,? Yuuko remarked, grabbing his hand and placing it over the quickly freezing flesh, her entire body shivering with cold. Her lips were already turning blue. ?Y-you have to b-burn m-me. N-now.?

Man, it was probably going to hurt like hell but there was no time to think about the pain that would be coming shortly. Forming the Ram, the Horse and the Bird, she formed a water tornado around them so they would remain undisturbed by the enemy for at least a few seconds.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
You know when someone around you tries to do something that you _know_ will end badly? That momentary spike of adrenaline in your body; the heat rising up and the sensation of everything being in slow motion? 

That was what Jeeha felt, the moment that first bullet of water formed through the pores of Yuuko's finger and fired. No time to protest, nor to tell her to stop. All he could do was just stare incredulously as the attack missed completely, hitting the tree immediately behind their metal clad foe as he moved aside and refocused his attention onto the kunoichi. "Oh, Hell," was all he had time to mutter, before he felt the rush of cold air blow past him.

He was already upon her, like a hawk flying towards its rabbit. A simple, almost casual, swipe of the sword froze the girl's kunai, and another one sent her slowly stumbling back through the darkness. It was a basic pattern in kenjutsu that Jeeha immediately recognised; a steady stream of strokes to force the opponent into a position where a a finisher could be made easily. Whoever their attacker was, he was clearly an expert and had no difficulty operating in the dark.

His hands came together, flying through a sequence of seals first before finishing in a tightly clasped tiger sign. "_Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!_" And then Jeeha exhaled. 

The great ball of fire flew, caused the assassin to step back moments before his next attack, and lit up another patch of forest in a haze of orange and gold. The kunoichi shot Jeeha a grin of appreciation, a quick motion before she turned back and focused on her attacker. He grinned back, the smile widening even further as a black spear of lightning struck the assassin's forearm, and moved to capitalise on the opening. 

There was no opening. 

Unperturbed by the fracture on the surface of his forearm, the assassin darted through the night - a blur of silver and red motion - and lunged, sparing no thought in taking advantage of Yuuko letting her guard down. The blade found purchase at her waist, slicing flesh and muscle like a thin sheet of paper. 

"Yuuko-chan!" Jeeha roared, then made for a leap towards the metal man, right leg chambered. He spun, hips twisted, then shot his right leg out, releasing it like a powerful piston. The sole of his foot connected with the helmet, but if it had done anything, the assassin didn't show it. Instead, he simply tilted his head to the side, and launched himself back a few metres. "Son of a bitch," he muttered, then turned to look at Yuuko, but she was no longer in her spot.

She was right next to him, her cold hands clasped tightly around his. Her skin was pale and her lips were now a dull blue. "You can do fire," Yuuko said weakly, bringing his hand and his attention to her now frozen waist. "Y-you have to b-burn m-me. N-now." She was barely stuttering the words now, falling silent as her hands quickly sifted through another string of seals.

Water gathered around them in a small ring at first, flowing from the dew and moisture on the grass and dirt around them, then began to whirl, slowly gathering pace until it transformed into a sizable tornado that completely enveloped the area around them. Jeeha stared for a few moments, partly because he'd never seen this technique before and partly in awe at how well the girl was doing for herself in spite of how terrible she looked. He looked back at Yuuko.

"Alright. Can't promise it won't hurt though, since it's your first time. Too soon?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
The cold sensation of ice on his hand sent shivers down his spine. It wasn't easy to melt or thaw; the coat of frost covering her wound wasn't normal ice. Jeeha was no expert on ninjutsu - certainly not on hyōtōn - but even he could tell that there was something peculiar about it. It was almost as if there was a living essence flowing through, willing it to spread deeper and deeper inside her body.

"... how much longer?" Jeeha asked, nodding his head at the swirling wall of water surrounding them. His eyes remained focus on the line of ice on her waist. 

"Two," Yuuko managed, in what seemed to be a combination of a grunt and a scream. Her eyes were shut tight, and her teeth were gritted together, trying to suppress the searing pain of having hot fire pressed against her skin. 

"Hold on, Yuuko-chan. Nearly done now..." he muttered. He'd stopped the ice from spreading inside her body; now all he needed to do was seal the wound shut to make sure Yuuko didn't bleed out. Jeeha continued to work away, using only a single finger now as opposed to the whole palm of his hand, until... "Done," he grimaced, pulling back his hand. It was rudimentary, messy and patchy, leaving a messy line of burned flesh and dried blood streaked across Yuuko's waist, but neither of them expected much from an impromptu burn treatment.

"Thanks..." Yuuko muttered, and fell to one knee. Her breath was heavy with exhaustion and pain. Not erratic, but feverish. She looked down at the wound, but the details were blurred and fuzzy. It was as if she were examining them through murky glass. 

"How long do we have left?" Jeeha asked again, turning his head to check on the haphazard barrier still churning around them. Was it just him, or was it... slowing down a little? He turned to look at his partner for an answer, but Yuuko wouldn't be the one to reply this time.

"One."

The liquid tower collapsed around them, cascading in a slow motion deluge that filled the silence. And through the surrounding veil, four bright lights shone. The auburn haired boy's eyes widened, slow realisation hitting him like a solid brick in the face. 

"Son of a bi-"

_*BOOM!​*_
Earth rippled, tearing and crumpling under the force of the explosion. Mud, debris and shards of wood rained down through the smoke, ineffectually bouncing off of the metal armour of the unnamed assassin as he walked into the dust cloud. He stopped, at the perimetre of the crater, and looked down. 

There was a small spherical barrier of chakra - cracked and shattered in several places - stood, its glow shining through the darkness even as smoke still surrounded it. Jeeha and Yuuko stood inside it, clothes either singed with flames or darkened with soot. Both looked worse for wear. 

"Do you know why it is I didn't kill either of you a few moments ago, even when I had the chance? Why I let you use your jutsu when, if I felt like it, I could have sliced your fingers off before you got the chance?" The assassin paused, drawing his sword again. "It's because I like to gather as much data from my targets as possible during the battle. You mentioned that you'd need to 'raise those odds' a moment ago," he said, looking directly at Yuuko, "do you still believe that's possible? Based on your determined looking demeanor, I would say that you have a 5% chance of getting the right answer."


----------



## Hollow (Mar 30, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Training*

_Stamina_

?Again? You?re kidding me, right?? 

?Nope,? was the last thing Yuuko heard from her mentor before she was pushed into a lake of deadly lava. This was Tora?s new method of bullying?well, training was what the brunette called it but it was nothing but torture in reality. What kind of professor pushes a student into a pit of lava? Thankfully, the girl was able to find her balance and shoot a couple of water bullets to form solid ground before diving head first into the hot red stuff. ?You know what you need to do, right?? The woman asked before turning, not caring if the girl actually knew or not.

Yuuko shrugged as sweat began to glisten over her skin. Her job was to stay balanced and recreate her little islands whenever necessary. This was an exercise of concentration, patience and resistance as she wasn?t allowed to leave the small lake until Tora came back for her. The first time the woman had left her in such circumstances Yuuko had freaked out, eventually tripping over her own feet. You might be thinking the mentor was actually hiding someplace, ready to save her sole pupil when things went wrong but nope. If the girl hadn?t managed to pull off a really sketchy water bomb while mid fall, she?d be no more. This time, though, she was a lot more relaxed and focused on what she was doing.

Soon, instead of staying in one place, renovating the solid ground with a splash of water whenever she saw the hardened lava was beginning to melt and sink, the girl decided to experiment a little. Concentrating her water chakra underneath her feet she tried walking normally through lava as she would do with water walking, except making sure her feet were coated in water first so there would always be something between her sweet self and the lava. 

Who would have guessed that, as a chuunin, she would be playing the ground is lava again but with actual lava? Not Yuuko?s tiny sized version that?s for sure. The girl would still take on the neighborhood kids for a challenge if the asked her to but damn?it never actually involved the actual thing. Leave it to Tora to always take things to a whole new level!

An hour passed.

The girl was beginning to tire of having to constantly keep her balance as well as chakra flowing through her body. Her muscles were sore but she couldn?t give up now. Forming a small and stable island once again, Yuuko began slow exercises to stretch her body and relax her mind. It did nothing for her depleting chakra but it did wonders for her ability not to freak out. 

?Well, you?re doing well,? Tora called from behind her. ?At least better than before, when I found you crying like a baby.?

?You left me all alone, surrounded by lava with no idea of what to do. I thought I was going to die a very painful death,? Yuuko rolled her eyes, jumping out into firm ground as Tora solidified the small lake of lava so genin didn?t feel tempted to use it and hurt themselves later. At least the jounin had that much common sense.

?You still looked ridiculous.?

?One day, Tora,? the girl dared speak up to her instructor with a defying tone. ?I?ll leave you lost in the middle of Turtle Island and we?ll see who cries like a baby.?

?Oh, you wouldn?t be the first one doing it. My jounin instructor, back when every team of genin had those, did that. Best week of my life,? the woman retorted with a loud, cheery laugh, turning to leave with Yuuko following behind. The young girl thinking that _that_ suddenly explained a lot!​


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2015)

_The Call of Greatness_
*PERDITION ARC *​
The climb to greatness was paved with trial and error. So maybe he was wrong. That was okay.  Even the ones up on the top made mistakes sometimes. However, the higher someone is up on the mountain the less likely they should. Any mistake could cause them to slip and fall, and that would what people on the bottom wanted. Even Kyo who was paved with good intentions would love to watch the higher ups fall, so he could snack on their fallen bodies and climb his way up. There was no I in team, but there was certainly me in there and if looked the right way, there is I in there too. 

Kyo finally shrugged his shoulders, ?Ah?Then maybe I am wrong?.?

He turned around before he waved his hand at his teammates, or associates, or whatever they want to be considered. 

?This is totally up you guys alley right??​
He looked over his shoulder, ?Like oh no how could this come to this? This isn?t right? And then we fight amongst ourselves because I am a dick and I roll like that. So when the final boss rolls around we?ll already be beat mentally, emotionally, and physically.?

Kyo crackled a bit as he walked over to the grave post and leaned his back on it as he sat down. 

?I am so sorry, but I don?t feel up to it.? Kyo yawned as he shuffled his back on the grave post, ?Man, you guys can have your emotional awakening and realize something. Although, I?ll sit here and probably sleep.?

?Have fun, what do people say when crap happens like this??​
Kyo snapped his fingers?

?Oh yeah, good luck, I _totally_ believe you guys will survive.?​
He wanted greatness and nothing less. He had nightmares like this before, and he had come to terms with the fact that it happened. Though it was all in the past and to become great, sometimes the past need to be left behind. The climb was a tough one, and he didn?t need any baggage to hold him back. There was a lot of things that came with being the leader of his clan, the leader of his pack, self-realization was probably one of them.  However, these two weren?t his pack, and this battle wasn?t for him. 

A fight that he won 2.5 years ago?.
Didn?t mean anything to him?​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 31, 2015)

The Wandering Geisha-To-Be
Garish, Even Against the Harsh Desert Sun​
Kisei
Sunagakure's Chasm "Gate"​
_It is roughly mid-morning. Despite it only having risen half-way to the sky above us, it is already bearing down on us as though it were noon.

As for why I am currently on top of the village's "gate" - I am, occasionally, tasked with assisting with surveillance and the occasional apprehension, as well as customs. The former two due in part to me being able to summon some several dozen accomplices within the span of a few seconds, and the latter because of my rather meticulous nature.

They told me that it would be "good experience". Standing on top of a wall for hours on end with seldom a confrontation these days. Barring returning shinobi and the occasional merchants, hardly anyone ventures out into this ocean of sand willingly. 

...

"Experience". Feh. 

In any case, that is how it has been thus far - Uneventful. A few hours had passed before one of the more experienced shinobi spotted a figure in the distance. Just one. This could *be* something...Or not. My hopes of a potential confrontation were dashed as this figure eventually came within ear shot, revealing herself to be nothing more than a brashly-dressed geisha. ...Then again, she apparently came on her own?_

_As that same older shinobi approaches the young girl, I bound down a few of the chasm's "steps" to get a closer look._ "You there! What is your business here?!" _He practically barked over at her upon noticing the Konohagakure insignia, his eyes quickly scanning the landscape behind her._ "I find it hard to believe that you made it out here by yourself. Where is your escort? Hiding?" _He continued to relentlessly pry while staring down at her._​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 31, 2015)

Reboot

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ In Search Of ~

Despite the apparent rudeness of the man before her Ai closed her eyes, and smiled softly. She was relieved to finally have made it to her destination. Traveling in her kimono, and wooden sandals made it very tough. But she knew that her kimono was more than just clothes, it was a part of her now, and she wouldn't take it off no matter how much it inconvenienced her. 

"Hello!"

Her voice didn't show signs of intimidation, or fear. It remained as energetic, and sweet as it had always been. As she called out back to the man she opened her eyes once again, resting them in their full crimson color on him intently. Her gaze was unbreakable, but at the same time easily conveyed her soft warmness.

She did so not to try to analyze the man as he was doing her, but to get a good look at him as she spoke sincerely to him. Not even collapsing her oil-paper umbrella made of cherry blossoms broke her gaze, even as it dissipated into cherry blossoms disappearing. 

"Hm? What do you mean?! I came to try all of the delicious food I hear your village is famous for!"

Without skipping a beat the youthful girl clapped her hands together excitedly as she approached the man's position without even thinking of the consequences. 

"Could you please show me around?"

Ai's eyes broke their gaze to look down a her kimono, taking her right hand to place it or her ornate obi softly patting it as she looked back up to him. 

"I'm a Maiko! All I have on me is my money, and these clothes. Don't worry I'm harmless!"

She teasingly said sticking her tongue out playfully.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 31, 2015)

*Hellhound
in
Highway to Hell*



The enemy of my enemy is my friend. 

That's the first truth that populated the mind of Zellous Nakano-Kazama as his attack was rebuffed with the perfunctory of evasive maneuvers, the side step. It was a small telling truth in a vacuum of them that would define the tone for the two and a half men who had been transported back to the Gala.

The second truth was kind simple and most likely the simplest to pick up on. Without his gates Zell was not going to so much as make Meiji sweat, he was too mercurial in terms of a fighting style and attitude for that matter. There was no way to estimate their powers and because of that Zell would have to engage under the presumption that even if he wielded the full power of the Dying Will Gates that might still fall short of felling "The Blinking Eye of Chaos". 

This led to the third truth and that was Takashi's role. Seeing Meiji was too much for him, that much was obvious. He lacked the mental makeup to stare down the man who had turned him into a human paintbrush almost three years ago. That wasn't an indictment against the medical shinobi, Zell wasn't that callous, but counting on Takashi's support against Meiji was a non-starter. That's not to say the premise of using him as a diversion wasn't one of the first thoughts that came to Zell's mind, but how much relief would that give him? For all intents and purposes this made the blonde boy a liability. The interaction between Takashi and Meiji led to the fourth truth though.

Meiji seemed to be as much of an unwitting party in this mind game as the two Konoha natives. If he had wanted to fight then he would have fought and his cadence was not that of someone who had the answers. The missing-nin actually happened to make several good points despite being a scumbag. Chief amongst them was that he wouldn't attack unless it was out of self-defense. 

The last truth was very much the first truth and the one that the Hellhound allowed to be spoken aloud.

"The enemy of my enemy is my friend, but at the end of the day my enemy is still my enemy."

The Hellhound retracted his claws, non-verbally relenting and accepting that this was not the time nor place for Meiji to be granted his comeuppance, that would come later, or as he had put it, “the end of the day”. That still left the matter of today and figuring out just what the hells as going on.

"So you say we were ‘set’ here?” It was a rhetorical question that was laced with a rather ornery constitution.  “It’s a pretty elaborate mind fuck, placing the three of us together in this place. The room looks exactly like it did that night, but this is not Nakano Manor. The argent avenger let his words hang in the air for a moment as he tapped his food against the floor. Every detail of the room’s architecture was a perfect copy. ”Natsu had the ballroom renovated at some point after, the floor is not the same. He never told me why but I’d assume it probably has something to do with the blood on the hands of those summons you used that night.” If it wasn’t obvious by now Zell was not very good at letting go. It would be a Sisyphean task for him and perhaps what bothered him the most was that he wasn’t quite sure why that was.

”We need to figure this out. I think you were on to something, there’s a reason why it’s the three of us in this place. So the question is who did you guys piss off to end up in a place like this?”​


----------



## Hollow (Apr 1, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go V_

Yuuko lied sprawled on the floor, a couple of feet apart from Jeeha, her eyes closed tight and teeth gritted as she was giving her damn best not to faint. After the excruciating pain that was being burned from inside out in order not to freeze to death, being directly hit by an explosion wasn?t the best treatment she could be subjected to. And having their enemy look down on them with a cold, analytical stare was the most humiliating thing ever. And was about to become her death too, she could guess by the way he drew his sword and looked directly at her. 

?Shut the fuck up!? She waited until he was right over her and ready to bring the freezing blade down to muster up the strength to roll over and use the momentum to grab Jeeha and get up.

Of course, keeping herself straight was as impossible as their enemy seemed to think them winning was and, just as soon as she was up, she felt the world spinning around her and would?ve fallen face first again if the boy didn?t keep her up this time. ?We need to retreat,? she spoke, breathless as he grabbed her off her feet and dashed into the trees to evade the enemy chasing after them. 

Dashing through the forest, carrying a wounded girl on his back while he himself was wounded, Yuuko had to mentally cheer for the boy as he managed to flicker them from place to place in order to ditch their stalker, sending a ball of fire behind during the first few minutes to hinder the enemy but stopping when it became more important to not leave a trail than to lose the robot. It was frustrating that she had to be carried but it was even worse that, as she looked back, she understood that the thing was still only playing with them.

It wasn?t easy, finding a place to hide in, but they managed to find a little cave hidden behind dead forestation and snuck inside right before the robot guy passed by the same place. Still, none of them brook the silence for a long time afterwards and Yuuko thoroughly believed they had managed to escape due to luck and the enemy underestimating them. It was so dark she couldn?t even see herself and the only thing breaking the silence was their rough breathing so she took the chance to close her eyes and meditate for a while in order to get her focus and some chakra back. 

?I don?t doubt we?ll be ambushed the moment we leave this place,? she broke the silence after a while. ?So we need to make sure we heal up as good as we can before we head out. Last time I was too hot headed and just rushed ahead but it?ll be different now. He might?ve won this round but he didn?t win the fight. First, though,? Yuuko added tentatively. ?I owe you an apology. I brushed you off when we first met but I?d be dead if it weren?t for you.? As if by instinct, her hand reached to touch the nasty, still hurting scar Yuuko sported on her waist now. ?You saw what his sword is like?do you think it?s his power or the sword itself doing that??

?It almost seemed like Amaterasu?? Yuuko commented with a hushed voice. ?If we could get him to activate it at the right time, I could use my water prison technique and force him to freeze himself inside the sphere?But it would need one hell of a momentum to pull that off. Jeeha-san,? she opened her eyes and looked into the dark, trying to make out his shape, her voice serious. ?I need to beat this guy. I need to find out exactly where we are and why we were brought here of all places. Please, I need your help.? She held out her hand, hoping he would agree and shake it.

Quietly, she wondered how long they had until the enemy forced them out into the open again.​


----------



## Kenju (Apr 1, 2015)

Riokou of Silent Honors
PERDITION ARC
-Raiders' Season-

She woke up to the sight of her face pressed  the dirty and cracked floor tiles. This wasn't her bed, it wasn't even the floor in her room. Just that alert alone brought Riokou to groggily sit up from her resting place. Her green pony-tail swayed from left to right as she as she brought her full attention to the surrounding hallway. Tainted white tiles, flickering lights, cracked  floors and wall with holes. The area gave the feeling of a monster breaking free from the confines of a research center.

"This is...."

But that wasn't the case. In just a second, her eyes widened. Riokou knew well where she was. Somehow, someway, she had been dragged back into the massive underground laboratory. Cringe-inducing memories resurfaced as she rose to her feet. The mood had shifted from confusion, into brooding aggravation. 

While starring into the darkness of the hall, she violently adjusted her pink wrist-warmer. Riokou was quite obviously unamused and disgusted, she came to the conclusion that someone had dragged her back to this hell hole. Whoever was responsible wouldn't find the type of Riokou that politely asked for respect, instead it would be one that found it right to crush a few bones when required.

"I'm sick of these type of games,"

She commented to herself out of frustration after recalling the world-molding criminal with a bible that nearly crushed her mind and caused her to meet the creature known as Yubel....Speaking of which,

"Yubel, do you have any idea how I got here?"

....She waited but no response followed suit. She called a second time, but yet again it wasn't answered. It was then she grew a tad bit tense. Yubel was a demon that was constantly  by her side whether she liked it or not. If even they wouldn't show up before Riokou's call, then just how dire was the situation?

Her wariness brought her sights towards the rear, there, she found a brown-haired young man with piercing blue eyes....With her own piercing blue eyes, the kunoichi narrowed suspiciously, "If you don't mind me asking, who are you?"
​


----------



## Hero (Apr 1, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Perdition Arc
 Part 2













___________


Some people's lives seem to flow in a narrative; Takashi's had many stops and  starts. That's what trauma does. It interrupts the plot. The boy simply could not comprehend his pain because it was incongruent with his life before Meiji and certainly what came after Meiji. Excluding the destruction of Fuzengakure, most of his life, most of the time, Takashi had a solid sense of what was to come. There is a  steady narrative, a feeling of "lights, camera, action" when big events were imminent. But trauma isn't like that. It just happens, and then  life goes on. No one prepares you for it. Takashi certainly wasn't prepared for it.



> So you say we were "set" here? It?s a pretty elaborate mind fuck, placing the three of us together in  this place. The room looks exactly like it did that night, but this is  not Nakano Manor.



Zell spat laced with irritation. Takashi feigned a smile will his face still flat and pressed against the floor. At least Zell seemed to be the reasonable type. He could be reasoned with, manipulated even. Just because Takashi hated lying didn't mean the medic was well in tune with how to be deceptive. A liar knows that he is a liar, that much is basic. However, if Takashi could speak the truth on Meiji or if that was too much, portions of the truth, he could deceive Zell and mold him into a craft of destruction. The gray haired boy could become Takashi's own personal bodyguard and tool to stay alive in this place. He wasn't strong enough to take Meiji on and he didn't know if he would ever be ready. His toy on the other hand, Zell, could very well be put to work.

As quickly as those thoughts flooded his mind, Takashi expelled them just as quickly. He couldn't do that to a fellow Konohagakure shinobi, it wasn't right. It was selfish. Moreover it was terrifying that Takashi found himself resolving to these tactics to solve his issues. It was apparent that the longer that Takashi stayed in this place, the more he was going to find out about himself. He knew what he had to do.



> We need to  figure this out. I think you were on to something, there?s a reason why  it?s the three of us in this place. So the question is who did you guys  piss off to end up in a place like this?



Takashi snorted quietly to himself. He hadn't done anything wrong. This game they were all apart of, Takashi didn't want to be apart of and neither did he deserve to be. He was sorry for what he was about to do next, but it was absolutely necessary. There was no way he was able to be in the presence of an attempted murderer and more importantly watch his values degenerate until he was someone he couldn't recognize.

"Kirigakure no Jutsu" Takashi mouthed as he let his lips settle to allow the thick mist fill the room. Seizing the moment of obscurity, Takashi lifted himself from the manor floor and bolted for the nearest window. Thrusting with all this strength, the medic managed to launch himself through the window and land cleanly on the other side after performing a forward double tuck that turned into a roll. 

Lifting his head up to observe the surroundings, Takashi was utterly speechless. The sky was pitch black with the only source of light being a blood red aura that hung over the land. The scenery was so dismal, that Takashi had to shield his eyes for a brief moment. Grass was nowhere to be seen. Mud and rocks, lots of rocks were the only organic materials that made up the earth. Sprouting from the ground were decayed arms that seemed to be reaching into the unknown. He didn't know where he was, but none of that mattered. All Takashi needed to know was where he was going. He was going to get the fuck out of this hell. Balling his fists, Takashi sprand forward and followed the sole river towards the light.
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 1, 2015)

Kukiko Yukimaru
Phoenix Soul I

Kukiko sat upon the embankment of the lake her eyes focused upon the Metsuke who had taken up the opportunity to cleanse his body of the accumulated dirt and muck of their travels. The egg set down between her knee's while she read from a scroll that she had been reading for the last several hours, it wasn't long before he brought up that fact. "What ever it is you been reading there Lady Yukimaru must be pretty lengthy."

She lowered the scroll to look upon him, half naked in the water she frowned uncomfortably. "You look way to comfortable like that, especially in front of a lady." He smirked his eyes darting to the scroll for a moment as she set it out to rest. "It never seemed to bother you before."Causing her cheeks to turn red for a moment, closing his eyes he adjusted his glasses for a moment before commenting. "Don't you think that technique is a little beyond you, Lady Yukimaru?"

"You can see that all the way from over their?"She queried getting the typical response from the likes of him, "Do you think Metsuke look over peoples shoulders for intelligence?" She rolled her eyes before responding to his first question, "It is yes but that is not why I am reading up on it, the requirements for a phoenix's rebirth tend to involve it's own element... I suspect the same reasoning can be had for hatching a pheonix's egg."

"That should be common knowledge for your clan, Lady Yukimaru."He responded running a hand through his hair after applying some sort of gel he had made earlier in the day. "It is just... there was nothing from it when I tried Frost Nova earlier."

He closed his eyes giving a minor sigh, "Well obviously it is not the kind of phoenix you believe it to be, but as you been reading up on that technique I highly recommend you do not use it lightly, giving up your life for a few short seconds of ascension."

"I am no fool."She riposte as he turned his back to her commenting, "Good. I haven't wasted two years of my life for nothing then, if you must know the egg you carry is something unique it would be better to destroy it as your father commanded but alas, I will neither inform him of your betrayal."

"You're a peculiar man."She sighed and closed her eyes, "Very well then, what is it you would recommend?"

"Take a dip, just make it quick."He spoke and looked over his shoulder eyes focused upon her, "Remember the cave it was discovered was partly sub-merged."He took a dive disappearing beneath leaving small waves in his wake. "I'm not walking in naked if that was your intention."She grumbled considering his words but the choice was made for her when a force pushed her forward into the dirt, the egg rolling down the embankment into the waters below.

As she rolled over to see the culprit a female voice spoke down to her, "Finally caught up with you whore. Where is it?"She asked feeling the weight upon her back as she was held down in place hands secured, unable to see her assailant she grunts, "You better have a damned good reason for jumping me like this."

"Where is the stone?"The voice asked once more feeling the cold steel of a blade upon the back of her neck. Was this bitch serious?

"I don't know what the hell you are talking about, I don't have any bloody stones!"

"So be i-"Before she felt the blade begin to sink into her flesh but before the act could be committed a lone shuriken hit the woman hand causing her to stagger back and drop the knife. Looking up she saw the Metsuke stood within the center of the lake fully dressed and clothed, "I told you to make it quick, Lady Yukimaru." Holding one palm out to the woman he opened it to reveal a star shaped emerald stone it hovered just beneath his palm causing the surface of the water to become distorted.

She frowned, "You gave me what, a second?!" Seeing the stone didn't help her opinion of him, she could only assume it was what the woman who attacked her was looking for. He simply nodded in her direction before turning all focus to whomever stood behind her, "So your one of his servants, I recommend you consider your next move very carefully."

"Just because you have it is not sufficient reason for you to be acting all high and mighty."She felt a rush of air pass by her as someone moved at great speed cutting up the waves behind them coming into range she seemed to land a punch upon his face generating a tidal wave behind the strike as a surge of chakra broke out behind her knocking him in the distant embankment.

"Fucking moron."She grunted grabbing hold of the stone seeing his crumpled destroyed body on the far side. Turning back to face a distraught Kukiko she smirked before noting the sudden change of expression on the girls face, from utter shock to utter confusion the reflection of the Metsuke appearing behind her once more completely unharmed. "Tch... a clone was it?"She asked turning to punch him once more with another blow this time bringing his palm to meet her fist. The explosion occurred once more but this time he stood tall seeming to have negated it entirely, "I told you to turn away."He spoke in his typical monotone fashion bringing his free hand to her ear and snapping his fingers.

There was a short delay, about one second before the woman fell upon both knees and began to sink into the water with an explosion of blood from her ears, nostrils, and mouth. Making his way back to the shore Kukiko watched in mixture of confusion and amazement as he dispatched her within a single instant and some how recovered from a direct blow like that. What came next only served to add to her confusion, he spoke as if nothing happened.

"Are you OK, Lady Yukimaru?"

"Am I... am I ok?! Shouldn't I be the one asking that question, you just died and got back up again? How in gods name did you... And that's without even considering you blocked her attack so easily."

He stared blankly at her and then shrugged, "The egg took a dip, you should keep an eye on it until it hatches."He returned back to the camp to take a seat and stare into the cinders of what had previously been their camp fire.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 1, 2015)

OREO said:


> "Hm? What do you mean?! I came to try all of the delicious food I hear your village is famous for!"
> 
> Without skipping a beat the youthful girl clapped her hands together excitedly as she approached the man's position without even thinking of the consequences.





> "Could you please show me around?"
> 
> Ai's eyes broke their gaze to look down a her kimono, taking her right hand to place it or her ornate obi softly patting it as she looked back up to him.





OREO said:


> "I'm a Maiko! All I have on me is my money, and these clothes. Don't worry I'm harmless!"
> 
> She teasingly said sticking her tongue out playfully.




Sunagakure's Chasm Gate​
_The older Sand Jounin let out a gruff, irritated sigh upon being confronted with the girl's unusual bubbliness this far out into an unforgiving desert._ "'Harmless'. Well, you'll have to pardon me for not blindly trusting you, we follow a system. And I don't have time to be parading a fledgling geisha around town" _He grumbled loudly in response, turning to look over his shoulder and scan the walls behind him, his otherwise incomprehensible muttering and the occasional head shake indicating that he was mentally picking one of the shinobi behind him._ "........." _His eyes darted back over to the left, drawn to a person crouched down on the ledge of the chasm's carved "steps"._ 

"Rookie! Stop slouching and check this girl!" _He barked out._​
Kisei​
_Responding to the Jounin's orders, I eagerly bound down the remaining "steps" and nimbly land in front of the two. I am really hoping something of conflict occurs. I take a step closer towards the girl, towering over her as I briefly look her outfit over. It is much too extravagant for my tastes._ 

"I apologize in advance - This may get a tad invasive." _I admit as I am handed a clipboard with a few pieces of paperwork._ "You will need to tell me your name, age, occupation - although I can probably guess...So I will need to know your rank - reasons for residing in our village, as well as how long you will be staying." _I take a short pause and close my eyes, exhaling quietly._ "We will need to search your belongings for any potential contraband...And, if it turns out that we had not received notification in advance of your visit..." _I pause again and let out a rather audible sigh._ "...I would need you to temporarily disrobe so that we may make a quick search of your clothing. Similar reason." _Having finished speaking, I look up from the paperwork and back to the young woman._

"~...I somewhat understand the reasoning for the second part, but it is still...embarrassing.~"​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 1, 2015)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ Something ~

"In-invasive?!"

She exclaimed as she looked up to the new man who was now before her. He didn't seem like he was similar to the jounin who had just barked out an order just a moment ago. He seemed to be the same age as her, but his stature was way bigger than someone of their age, even if he was male. As Ai looked into his eyes she noticed something she had never seen before. His eyes weren't both the same color, one was blue, while the other was a brownish-green color. Without a second thought Ai blurted out the first thing that came to her mind when she saw them.

"Pretty..."

But if she just left it at that he would misunderstand, and things would get really awkward if he thought she was flirting with him so she immediately followed it up.

"Y-your eyes I mean..They're really pretty. I didn't mean you're pretty!"

Her face grew red as she kept blurting out her first thought, something which she did way too often. But she had to say something before he misunderstood further. But what could she say? She was sure to mess everything up more if she continued to talk.

"That's not what I meant! You are, but your eyes are too."

She couldn't believe she just said that to a complete stranger. He would definitely get the wrong idea now. Her face was now blazingly red, which she attempted to cover with her hands peeking through the spaces her fingers made. But he didn't seem to react to what she had just said to him. It seemed he was too busy thinking about something else to notice Ai embarrassing herself. But before she could think of it more he started to question her further.

"My name is Ai Takahashi, 16 years old, I'm a maiko, I plan to be a geisha one day! I'm not really a ninja, but I'm a genin; my reason for staying in your village is so I can try all of your delicious food."

Her eyes lit up as she imagined all of the wonderful food they must have in the village. Though she couldn't possibly imagine what they would specialize in considering they're in the middle of the desert. 

"I don't know how long I will be staying. I hadn't actually thought about it."

Only Ai could wander into the desert alone without any plan. It was obvious why anyone would figure she was being escorted. There's no way a girl like this could possibly make it on her own. 

"The only thing I have is my kimono, and my money. Oh, and these!"

Ai took her right hand reaching into her kimono to pull out two elegant folding fans. They were both very carefully made, which was evident by their beautiful artwork, and their golden frame. Any unsuspecting person would believe they were just ordinary fans, but they were actually fans used to manipulate chakra, and to control cherry blossoms. 

As Ai held the fans in her hands she flicked her wrists to open them displaying them fully as if to show the man that they were harmless. As she did she smiled softly as she closed, handing them over to the man for inspection. Only someone who had the same bloodline, and trained in their use would know their actual application without them being seen in a fight. 

As she handed them over she heard what the man said next which caught her completely off guard, causing her to shriek, and cover her chest tightly with her arms as she looked away from the man, her face brighter than ever. For the first time in her life someone caused Ai to be speechless. Such a person surely was on an entirely different level than a normal person. 

"...I thought the first time a guy would say that to me would be when I got married. We just met, and it's so sudden. I haven't shown anyone what's under my kimono before."

She was still clearly shaken by the look on her face.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 2, 2015)

Kisei
Sunagakure's Chasm Gate​


> "Mm. I really didn't bring anything other than my kimono and money...Oh!" _She paused to remove two folding fans from her kimono._ "These too, eheh~"



_After a short "demonstration", I carefully take the fans from her when she presents them to me, ignoring her cry of embarrassment as I immediately began preoccupying myself with her two folding fans - gently opening and closing them repeatedly and looking them over several times._ "Hm..." _I glance back over at the young woman known as Ai - who is now avoiding eye contact out of embarrassment - then back at the two folding fans in my hands._ "..." 

_I silently mark something on one of the papers before loudly clearing my throat to get her attention._ 

"...Anyways. It is as I had just said: Only if it turns out that we have not received notification of your visit beforehand. You will be taken and left in a small room where you may undress, and you will be supplied a towel to swathe yourself with while you wait, if you are that self-conscious, or, on the off-chance you are naked." _I say in a completely nonchalant manner as I hand her back her folding fans._ "With that being said, if you are more comfortable having a  fellow kunoichi handle this, we can arrange that as well." 

_After writing down a few more notes - mainly having to do with her appearance - I hand the clipboard over to one of the other shinobi, who then immediately takes off over the chasm wall and into the village._ "It should only be a few minutes at the most."​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 2, 2015)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ New ~

"It's fine. You can do it."

Ai took her fans tucking them safely back into her kimono as she followed closely behind the man. She didn't feel any bad intentions coming from him so she figured there'd be no harm in him searching her. Ai was of average build for a girl of her age. She stood 5 foot even, and her frame was much like what her peers would be, except her breasts. While the obi she wore made them seem like nothing, they were a bit above average.

"Do you usually strip search girls?"

Ai was really curious since there seemed to be no rule against doing so, and was solely up to the person in question to decide. Then again no normal girl would agree to some strange man strip searching them. Letting him examine every inch of her naked body. But Ai wasn't normal by any stretch of the imagination. She was embarrassed that she gave him the wrong idea earlier, but now she'd easily agree to his search. She didn't even ask as much as if it was true what he said.

Knowing Ai she probably agreed to it without even thinking first. Maybe she just chose the fastest option so she could eat already. No one truly knows what goes through her head, if anything does at all.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 2, 2015)

Kisei
Sunagakure​
_After a few short minutes of escorting her through the chasm and into the village, I immediately take her into a building to the left of us upon our exiting the chasm.

Inside the building were several other shinobi and kunoichi, as well as a few citizens. One of the walls was plastered in "wanted" and "missing" posters, whereas another had various missions from other ninja countries that were currently being processed. Mere seconds into our arrival, I am greeted by a somewhat rotund shinobi._

"Lookit here! Taking a break already, are ya, Kisei-san?" _The man asked with a grin, accompanied by a deep chuckle._ "Oh, and what's this? Could it be that ya've finally found yerself a girlfriend?" _He continued, wearing the same friendly grin as he examines Ai._ 

"Ahh...No, I am afraid not, Chiro-sama."; "Ahaha, is that right? That's too bad, a real cutey, this one."; "Erhem. Was there any advance notice of an _Takahashi Ai_ arriving and staying in Sunagakure?"

"Hm? Oh right, right. Les'see..." _Chiro muttered to himself as he took a small stack of papers from a nearby counter and flips through it._ "Takahashi, Takahashi, Takahashi...Hmm. Nope!" _He looks back over at the two of us, setting the papers back down._ "So...hm." _He stops, glancing over at Ai_ "We can get a woman to assist ya, if you'd prefer."

"N-No, it's a-alright. I'm f-fine with him taking care of it." _Ai stutters slightly, her face once again tinged a light red, reminded of what's about to take place._. 

"Oh? Ohhhhh? Ohhhhh! I see! Well don' you two take too long, people might start gettin' weird ideas!" _Chiro lets out another series of deep chuckles when Ai's face turns an even deeper red._ "I kid, I kid. Don't ya worry, Takahashi-chan, he takes his duties seriously. A bit of a wet blanket sometimes, actually."

"Chiro-sama, if you do not mind..."; "Ah I know, I know! I have a few things I need to take care of, myself!"

"Don't lock the door!" _And with that, he takes off from the building._

"Anyways. Right this way, Takahashi-chan." _I say to her, as I make my way over to one of the hallways. _

"S-So...Do you usually strip-search girls?"; "... ... ..."; "W-What's the matter?"; "...Nothing. I just feel that there is no correct answer to that."

_Stopping right outside the designated room, I open the door and allow her to go in first, shutting the door behind me._ "Now, I am going to say this only once more - If you feel like you would be more comfortable with a woman assisting you, then you need to let me know now." 
​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 2, 2015)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ Else ~

Ai Gently shook her head. She trusted that Kisei was only interested in doing his job so she felt no harm in complying with the search. Though this is how she felt inside she couldn't help but be glow with embarrassment since this was her first time letting anyone see her body.

"I trust you..."

Ai once again pulled her folding fans from her kimono handing them to Kisei before tugging gently at the front of her obi. As she did the elegant sash unraveled slowly from around her, but what happened after it fully came undone would be surprising. Instead of hitting the ground like it would have done since Ai wasn't holding it; it instead dissipated into cherry blossom petals.

Ai's red face had a gentle smile on it as she continued to undo her complicated kimono. Her long sleeves danced around eloquently as she undid the rest of the ornate kimono which disappeared into blossoms just like the obi had done. Underneath the kimono was nothing but Ai's bare skin which was pale, but not nearly as pale as the white makeup she was made to wear as a maiko. She was without blemishes, or any imperfections. She always took great care of body, especially her skin. 

Her crimson eyes rested on Kisei, watching him silently. waiting for his inspection to start as she covered her breasts tightly with her arms. The only thing that remained was her purse of money, and her comb which stayed in her hair until she pulled it out which turned it back into blossoms also. The strong cherry scent she possessed was now wafting through the tensed air.

The girl looked much different without all of those clothes on, and her hair done in the way it was. It was almost as if she was an entirely different girl all together.

"I-I..ve never been like this before

Her soft voice broke the silence which seemed to have lasted forever. She was sure he was just as nervous as she was, but even so she couldn't shake this embarrassment she felt, and she couldn't understand why it was so intense. 

"My people specialize in the art of cherry blossoms. My clothes are made of reinforced blossoms that I create. It feels like a very high quality material, and  is very durable since it can be instantaneously repaired through the use of chakra."

Without even notice it she began to explain due to her nervousness increasing the more she stood like this. She felt the extreme heat in her face building up the more she thought about the situation she was in, but at the same time Kisei didn't take advantage of the situation. He made her feel more at ease than she probably would have been otherwise.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 2, 2015)

OREO said:


> "My people specialize in the art of cherry blossoms. My clothes are made of reinforced blossoms that I create. It feels like a very high quality material, and  is very durable since it can be instantaneously repaired through the use of chakra."



She Smells of Cherries​
Kisei
Sunagakure​
_...

I know - being a shinobi - what had just occurred in front of me should not be of any surprise, but I still could not help but be somewhat astonished when her clothing turned into cherry blossom petals. 

And the scent emanating from her...Hm. I suppose it would be relaxing to anybody else - but for me, it just made me hungry. And I have roughly another two hours scheduled before I am finished for the day.

Sigh._

"Well. This makes everything much easier." _I speak up after Ai had finished her "explanation" of why her clothing had burst into flower petals._

"And interesting. Is there anything else that you feel I should know?" _I ask her, carefully scanning every inch of her body for...Well, at this point one can only look for specific tattoos - as well as any attempts to cover them - that usually indicate an affiliation with certain criminal groups. However - depending on the markings and symbols involved - it may also signify a person of great power, or be part of an incredibly complex jutsu, or - in extremely rare cases - the sealing of a "beast"._​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 2, 2015)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~ ~

Ai closed her eyes so she didn't have to watch him scanning every inch of her body. But it didn't work it was almost as if she could feel every inch of her being observed, and memorized. The feeling was conflicting to her, on one hand she was completely embarrassed, and on the other she was proud of her body, and knew that Kisei wouldn't find anything wrong with it.

As he questioned her she didn't speak. All she opted to do was either shake, or nod to his questions. She felt that if she tried to speak her voice would be too weak from being overcome with all of the embarrassment. Without realizing it she began to softly nibble on her bottom lip squeezing her eyes closed the best she could as she could just about feel his breath against her skin. 

To his answer if she had anything else she wanted him to know she softly shook her head letting her arms fall to her side so she could be fully examined. Now no part of her left hidden, she had relinquished everything she had to the man before her. It was a very vulnerable place to be, yet again he made no advances towards her, and only went about his job professionally.

Ai once again opened her eyes, placing them on Kisei again. But this time they had a different look in them. This look was softer than usual, it felt as if she had completely let her guard down to this man. Because she knew he made no move to exploit her she felt as if he could be trusted completely. Maybe it was her naivety that caused her to feel this way, but she'd never second guess her feelings.

His purity in his actions caused her to without even considering her actions to hug him. She disregarded the fact that she was still naked, and pressed herself into his body closing her eyes. Her cherry scent would overwhelm his senses with her being this close to him.

"Doki, doki..."

She mimicked the sound of his heart as her face was pushed into his chest due to how tall he was compared to her. The sound soothed her as she continued to listen to it. She felt her embarrassment melt away as it was replaced with comfort.

As she pulled away her eyes could not be seen anymore, just her soft smile.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 2, 2015)

Something Different​
Kisei
Sunagakure​


_My stance reflexively lowers into that of a more defensive one when the young woman before me suddenly lurched towards me. ...But only for few moments._ "~This is...new~"

_For those few brief moments after her initial embrace, my body remained tense - even as she nuzzled her face against my chest, quietly murmuring...something._ "... ... ..." _I let out a quiet sigh, finally allowing myself to relax. She is clearly non-threatening in every sense of the word, and not just because of her current vulnerable state._

"~The smell of cherries got stronger. Not unpleasant, just...stronger.~"

_My body relaxes even further. 

...Is this what affection is? As a child; as the central figure of worship of that cult, rather; I was put on a pedestal, untouchable by those that their "leader" deemed to be unworthy - Needless to say, *all* of them. When I was not being fervently worshiped or having to witness various cult members throw their lives away by voluntarily sacrificing themselves over the delusion that I was a "god" of some sort, I was chained and locked in a cold, stone room at the center of the tower.

Yes.

That oddly lavish room, whose square stone tiles made a perfect circle, was nothing more than a prison for a child birthed into rather unfortunate circumstance. But I do not dwell over it. That phase of my life had long-since passed. 

And yet...I return this girl's embrace.    _

... ... ...

_Minutes linger by before I finally come to, noticing the absence of warmth from another._ "...That was...something." _I mumble, feeling as though I had just come out of a trance. ...Hm. Not too unlike genjutsu. Ignoring the thought for now, I return the two folding fans to her._ "I think I have all the information I need. Thank you. I can also escort you to one of the inns around the village, if you would like - Assuming you do not have a residence already reserved..?"

"~How long was I in a daze for? Did I do something? Was something done _to_ me? I can not recall...~"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
"Wrong answer."

Those were the last words Jeeha heard, before he dashed off into the night. He'd managed to lose him at some point in the run; a bloody miracle, considering he was worn out and carrying Yuuko at the same time, but he wasn't going to complain at this conjecture.

It was cold and damp inside the cave. Not wanting to alert their assailant as to their whereabouts by lighting a fire, he sucked it up and slowly shook Yuuko's hand. A chill tingled down his spine. Her hand was _freezing_. "I've no idea if that ice thing is ninjutsu or some ability from his sword, but since he used an ice spear right at the start, I'll bet the bastard's an ice ninjutsu user." He fell silent, mulling things over. Yuuko's plan sounded good, but if she wanted to use her water sphere to trap him in, she'd need to get close to him first without getting cut up like before. And Jeeha very much doubted she could survive another round of his improvised treatments - and that they'd be lucky enough for their would-be assassin to just wait around again.

He nodded, slowly. "Alright, but you need to stay on the sidelines, since you're already wounded. I'll try and distract him a little bit with my ninjutsu, and when you spot an opening, go for it. That sound okay?"

"Yeah, that sou--"

"Did you know that, by coming into this cave, you have reduced your chances of survival by a further 15%?" The sudden drop in temperature was palpable.  Jeeha and Yuuko shot up, quickly getting ready for another round - although for Yuuko, it was a little bit more difficult. 

Fire began to burn in Jeeha's hand. The flames cast a dim hue of orange onto the gravelly grey and spread warmth through his body. The nip in the air was still there, but even so the feeling of holding the fire brought the young shinobi a small gradation of confidence. The assassin, for his part, simply stood and watched. A bait for a response. And Jeeha bit. Hook, line and sinker. "Yeah, well, did you know that you're a dick?" And then Jeeha attacked.

The assassin didn't bother dodging.

Jeeha's attack exploded against the armour with a reverberating boom and a piercing clang. It wreathed him in smoke and flames and, for a moment, there was a promising quiet in the air. Nothing but the sound of sizzling fire. Then... the sound of metal grinding against stone. And the sound of the assassin's voice, as he spoke once more.  "Keen observation, Jeeha Shin," he said, stepping out from the fire. Steam rose from his body, but if he was injured in any way, nothing in his body language even remotely hinted at it. If anything, it appeared a little incongruous in contrast to his nonchalant tone. 

His sword that swung by his side began to slide free, eventually falling into his metallic hands. The tip of the long blade hovered just above the ground as the slow pacing finally came to a stop; at one metre between them. The assassin raised the sword, then finally charged, becoming little more than a red blur in the dark. The first stroke whispered just above Jeeha's head, narrowly missing his throat as the boy ducked. He made for a counter-attack, gathering fire in his hands again, but a second knee flew from the shadows and caught him across the jaw, sending him sprawling across the cave floor. Lights and blurred shapes danced in front of him; shapes that slowly sharpened, until he could vividly make out the frost covered blade of the mercenary's katana hovering just over his throat. 

"Suiton: Mizumuchi!" 

The whip lashed out through the darkness. It crashed into the sword and sent it swinging back, catching the assassin off-guard as he stumbled, carried by the momentum of the suiton. Yuuko gave a smirk, encouraged by the success of her maneuver, and quickly moved to form another hand seal. But not fast enough, as she suddenly felt a tug on her blouse, a shift in the centre of gravity and - a moment later - the hard muscle of Jeeha's chest as she crashed into him. The two of them groaned and the assassin raised his sword again, this time over both of their bodies. "Give up. My chances of victory are now..."

"Zero percent."

A light flashed, and then a beam of lightning flew in, pounding straight into the assassin's back and sending him stumbling forward. He spun forward and, for a just a split-second, there was the distinct sound of surprise in his voice. Or was it irritation? "You..." he said, slowly.

​
"What's up, Suzuki-san?" Ren Houki smirked.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 2, 2015)

Kisei
Sunagakure​
"If it's not any trouble, could I request for you to be my personal escort for however long I stay here? I do have money, so I could privately hire you otherwise..." 

_As she asked me this, Ai looked up at me intently, beaming brightly. I suppose it would make my job a bit easier, at least._ "It is...rather unconventional, but I suppose I could bring up your request with my superiors. After my shift ends." _Upon giving her my answer, Ai responds by tightening her grip around my arm._ 

"So, are there any good restaurants nearby~?"; After my shift ends"; "W-what? How long will that be?!"; "A little under two hours."; "Wha-But I'm hungry now!"; "You somehow managed to make a three-day trip through a harsh desert, _alone_. I am sure you can survive another two hours." 

_Ai's cheeks puffed up slightly as she pouted, silently protesting the denial of food. I sigh quietly and turn to the door as it is opened by another shinobi._ 

"You're taking an awful long time - Did you find anything?"; "No, she is...travelling light."; "Meaning..?"; "Her clothing, her purse, and her two fans, as noted earlier. Nothing else."; "Hunh...What about-"; "No. She is clean."; "Well if that's true, you need to get back to your posit- Wait, no. Boruno-sama is relieving you early today."; "Oh? Why is that?"; Ehh. Something about a young man your age wasting his time and potential sitting on a sun-baked wall. Can't say I disagree with him."

_Before he has a chance to leave, I step forward towards him._ "I know this will sound a little odd, but this young woman requested that I be her personal escort during her stay - Should I bring this up with Boruno-sama..?" _Upon asking this, the man strokes his chin a few times, letting out a quiet chuckle._ "Heh. A girl you strip-searched is asking you to show her around town. I certainly wouldn't pass this opportunity up. Eh. Nah, it's alright, I'll let Boruno-sama and the others know that you'll be keeping watch over her." _Giving another quiet chuckle, he leaves with a sly grin._

_...I am sure I can feel Ai quietly bubbling over with excitement behind me._

"Well, Takahashi-chan, it would seem that my shift is ending early today."​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 3, 2015)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~  ~

"That means I get to have you show me around?!"

Ai's face lit up in excitement from the news. There was no way she'd be able to contain her excitement now. Before she knew it she had grabbed the man by his hand pulling him behind her as she dashed forward, well that was before she remembered she had no idea where she was going. 

Even if she had stopped pulling him behind her she kept her hand locked in his as she returned to his side waiting for him to lead the way. The heat coming from his hand was a new sensation for her. She had never been this close to a guy before, especially not with her hand locked in his, or clinging to his arm like she did earlier. 

"Where are we going first?"

It was amazing that someone could get this excited over something as simple as food. You'd think something miraculous happened to her for this level of enthusiasm. Her simplicity made her so approachable along with her personality which made her a great candidate to become a maiko. Her infectious spirit drew in a lot of patrons, and caused them to continually return just so they could forget about their worries as the Ai's energy was near limitless.

The man she was walking hand in hand with was unlike most people she had met thus far though. He didn't seem to be affected by Ai's energy, and even could calmly does his job with her being completely bare. He truly was an amazing guy, and had caught her attention completely. She couldn't completely understand why, but she felt the need to learn more about him.

"It's not fair! You know my name, but I don't know yours."

Ai puffed her cheeks to playfully pout. That's right, after everything that happened so far she didn't even as much know his name. Not only that, but they were the same age, and he referred to her with the honorific chan. If she knew his name he wouldn't be a stranger anymore, at least not as much of a stranger. But from what had happened so far it may be tough to learn about him. 

"You don't have to call me Takahashi, call me Ai!"

The village was huge. She never thought it would be this big. It felt like they were walking for an eternity, but she didn't mind at all as long as she got to hold onto his hand. Since they were in the middle of a crowd now, and they were away from his colleagues she figured she could finally break the news to him, and hope he understood.

"I didn't make a reservation anywhere in the village, and if I did it last minute it would be really expensive. So..could I stay with you while I'm in the village?"

"I promise I won't bother you! I'll even cook for you!"

She bit her lip gently as she feared he may turn her down, and she'd be force to try to find someplace else to stay while she was in the village.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 3, 2015)

Kisei
Sunagakure​
_Before I was able to even begin answering her questions, she immediately started pulling me further into the village, only to stop and move back over to my side, wearing a small, embarrassed smile. 

And she was tightly gripping my hand for some reason. Not that I particularly mind, although it seemed to be a spectacle, judging by how it was drawing a surprising amount of attention from the people around us. 

...I am not *that* scary._ "..." _I stay quiet for a minute or two longer before I started answering her questions - Just in case she had anything else to add or ask._ "Well, if you insist, Ai-chan..." _It seems a bit odd to for her to ask me to call her by her first name, even though we just met._ "...Since you have made it clear that you are hungry, I figured I would first take you to find something to eat." _I sigh quietly as this coaxes a quiet, excited "squee" from her, which draws even more attention to the two of us._

"I...hm." _I honestly doubt she has prospective jobs waiting for her, seeing as how she showed up unannounced...And it would make it easier for me to keep track of her._ "You may stay with me, if you wish-" _This elated her even further._ "However, I live alone, so my room will be rather bare."

"What?! What about your mom and dad, where are they?!" _She blurted out, clearly shocked by this revelation._

"~Dead, probably.~" _Of course, I did not actually tell her that._ 

"I...Do not know, honestly." _This was true, of that much I am certain. I was birthed, and that was it. The next few years of my life after that consisted mainly of dogmatic teachings, then...imprisonment veiled as enshrinement._ 
"O-Oh..."

"Scorpions."; "What?"; "Scorpions. That is what we are going to eat first today."; "Eww! Whyyyyy?!"; "I recall you saying that you want to all of this region's exclusive delicacies, so I figured that we should start there."; "Nnnnngh..."

_I could have told her that it tastes somewhat similar to shellfish such as lobster, but it would be more amusing to watch her find that out for herself._

"'Kisei' is what I am called, by the way."
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 3, 2015)

"Can?t you hurry up? How can someone who pretty much shits bucks be so fucking obsessed with money to the point of not wanting to pay his debts?, dude I bet you wipe your ass with some bills."  Well yeah, hello there. It?s been a  while hasn?t it? If you wonder what i am doing now, well, is not something one should be proud about. Right now I have my foot stepping on the head of this old man who is pretty much on the edge, a bit more and I?m sure he will either cry or shit his pants whil holding a couple of millions in his hands. The story behind this is not really deep or anything; this geezer is rich, his fortune was not made through funny happy go lucky methods obviously and of course, he doesn?t make deals with proper respectable people that can make society prosper. Now, why am I the one intimidating this poor old fart? Because it is a favor or more like it is my job, as part of Jigoku I am in charge of body guarding and tax collecting jobs.

What is Jigoku?

Oi, don?t fuck around with that, I would understand if you were new to this but seriously, I won?t explain this shit for some ignorant fool. Only thing I?ll say is this, it?s an organization with a fair amount of power throughout the entire continent, as to why and how I ended up as part of it, that?s a story for later."Oi shithead, just so you know I have better things to do than staying here so instead of trying to protect your money why don?t you try to protect your life? Your security is pretty much asleep and won?t wake up for a while, if you wanna live just give the money and I?ll even fix all the mess I just caused here."I recommend whole-heartedly while letting him go from below my foot. What? I just sounded like some lame ass thug? well, I suppose i did, I mean, I have become that after all. Just your run of the mill punk."Or would you prefer...to give me your daughter instead?" Heh, now that?s a reaction. If only you could see how big his eyes opened when I mentioned her...Let?s tease him a little here.

"My Da-"

"Yeah your precious daughter. What was her name again? Ikumi? It?s almost unfair for a sixty years old man to have a sixteen years old daughter. Quite impressive that your dick can still get up and create such a fine lady, guess that milf you got as your current wife had something to do too though."

I can?t help grinning at how mad he was. His eyes acquiring a shot of blood, the same as his face which is burning in anger at least this piece of trash does worry about his family."Bastard, hurt her and I?ll-"a knife gets stuck on the wall next to his face, of course I threw it."Hurt her? C?mmon what do you thing I am? a beast? No old man, there?s no reason to hurt her, not yet at least. I mean, she is so sweet and innocent still thinking that her daddy helps others by giving them jobs pfff....sure she is still a virgin."turning my back on him I walk over to the window of the room where we are talking, I can see the yard of his house which leads directly to the entrance"There?s no need for me to force myself on her, you see. I can just wait for her to come back from school..."I can notice how he grits his teeth as I reveal the extremely simple yet effective plan to seduce his little girl.

"I can present myself as a partner of yours, I can sweet talk her for a while, I can make her believe that I am a good man, I can reach out for her needs as a woman because that?s what she is, and then in no time I can get in her panties and do as I please. And obviously you won?t interfere otherwise I would have to kill you, your daughter and your wife as price."turning around while passing my tongue over my lips I look at the geezer and I can?t help myself again, I find this so funny. He really wants to kill me in this moment!! 

"Oh look who just came back from school!!"I let out faking surprise while looking at the girl coming out from the car only to start walking towards the door of the office where this _meeting_ is taking place"So dad, how many grandchildren do you want?"my mocking tone drives him mad but he doesn?t lift even a finger because he knows that one mistake could cost him his life and the life of his precious family."Fine!! I?ll pay, just...just don?t get close to Ikumi."he says completely defeated. It didn?t take more than an hour for him to gather all the cash...couldn?t he just make a wire transfer? 

Tsk, now I have to deliver cash to Greed.

Oh if you wonder what was so difficult about this? well, the guy has more than fifty experienced body guards -mix between martial artists, regular soldiers and shinobi- covering his ass and as you can see I am the only one capable of doing this job without crashing the place and making a super fancy show. After all, i wasn?t the best assassin of the Land of Fire  for nothing. There were no lost lives this time around though.

By the way, I haven?t introduced myself though probably you already know me.

Akaya Shikigami, Jigoku?s Sin of Wrath.

That?s who I am.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 4, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light​
Advancing into the hallways, the youth turned to witnessed that the gap that he created upon the wall had vanished upon thin air. A furrowed brow rose on his mien, instantly deducing the circumstance he had been placed upon with an ushered sigh, he turned to witness the point beyond, to have been met with a winter wonderland. With the sky veiled under the endless seeping clouds protruding the aurora of night. The glints of snow hovered into the soil which now shifted into the stone of that concluding night five years ago. The path seemed endless, but the consuming nostalgia had erupted on his soul. The moment which roamed his senses was no different than that of the dimension he borrowed entry from, his feet glided him further into the nightly distance, awaiting for the moment to present itself before him once more like a broken record. From a once angered complexion to a stern determination. The boy's steps viewed the patience of his essence. With eye in view of the circumstance, he stopped as the scenario played right before his eyes once more. There stood himself in years past, as he was the audience to his own turmoil. Exploding under the resonance of anger and disdain, he witness himself fight against a force far stronger than his own, as the mother bleed upon the white of snow. Her youthful flesh color had flush into a pale white, her eyes lost its focus, slowly loosing the grip upon reality as her soul departed into the abyss. Himself, doused under the tears of his loss had succeeded and brought to himself the miracle that was his summon, Rei.  



"..."​
The youth that was himself in a time long passed had stepped towards his mom, their mom, and grasped her under his force, embracing her bloodied self under the weight of sadness, while the tears forever brought him malice which to this day consumed his very creation. From that timely night on was where he was resolute on destroying the evil which spawned from the earth's soil. His steps began to lead him towards the main stage, while his hand placed itself upon his younger self's shoulder, their eyes, for only an instance had met, just for Rosuto to have driven himself away from the area. That enough to tell which was their concerns. Enough for the adult version to understand what he had lost, to sympathize with himself and remember the role he plays in the world. The night soon became an endless fog, circling the view within the thickness of its poison. This is what this tower was, a representation of the evil, of the turmoil, of the restriction on human emotion. Of course a man such as he would device such a strategy, but even upon such a land, such a tower... 

"I know your games." 

He spoke, aware of the situation, as the world shifted into a bleak of night, where all darkness couldn't replicate any he had ever witnessed. This was but a taste of the surface of what this hell had in store. Perdition, a state of eternal punishment and damnation into which a sinful and unpenitent person passes after death. This was his miracle, no, his damnation. To those invited and those that weren't any whom enter through these doors are cursed, dwell upon the eternity of madness, suffer under their own devices. What had ushered had been a night fulled with despair. Pulling the knife from it's satchel, Rosuto opened his Sharingan eye, witnessed the distance, to have returned to the world where he was suppose to be. A land where monsters of all kind roamed and evil sprouted from the very walls. 

"That smell." 

He could tell, this world would not only work with his physical endurance, but with his mind. This was merely just another obstacle to surpass. But... 

"Ah, it sings to me. It's enough to drive a man, mad. But then again, that's what you want, right?"


----------



## Hollow (Apr 4, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go VI_

 "Give up. My chances of victory are now..."

Yuuko?s eyebrows twitched. She was sick and tired of hearing his percentages. Yes, they were likely to die! She was still to have a mission where she _wasn?t_ likely to die. They needn?t be reminded every few seconds for heaven?s sake. The kunoichi was about to retort in ways she had never dared before (that?s what an incredibly bad mood does to a person) when someone decided to beat her to it and, apparently, join their fight. 

?Zero percent.?

After a bewildering flash that hurt her already used to the dark eyes, a boy showed up out of nowhere and attacked the enemy. She had a feeling she should be thankful that someone apparently so strong had shown up to help them but as she saw the robot shift his entire attention to their new party member, addressing him with annoyance. ?You??

She barely caught the name their hero gave the enemy as her eyes narrowed and fists curled with barely hidden anger. 

Two years. She had trained intensely under Tora for two years. But every time shit hits the fan and something nasty happens, all her strengths are worth nothing and she always stands before the enemy as too weak to do anything. Yuuko trains every single day, she works hard to make up for her lack of physical strength and endurance but it?s still not enough. What kind of kunoichi has to bow her head and ask for help? What kind of kunoichi needs to be saved? What kind of kunoichi was she if she couldn?t even muster the strength to stand up straight and at least defend herself?

?what kind of kunoichi required help from outsiders to protect her own home (even fake as this probably was)?

It should be her beating the crap out of that damned robot and the anger she felt at her own impotence was so intense hot tears burned in her eyes, though she quickly blinked them away. _No use crying now, Yuuko._ She thought to herself, the words bitter. _This isn?t some hero TV show where characters suddenly shout and get their strength boosted by their guts alone. This is reality and you just screwed up?again._ 

Deciding that standing there being furious at herself for what she couldn?t so, Yuuko slapped herself on the cheek. Hard. And decided to think instead of what she could do to help. Realizing she was still probably crushing her new friend, she quickly rolled off Jeeha and checked to see how he was doing. Moving quickly while the robot was busy playing with the new number in the equation, she formed the hand seals and used some of the blood from her wounds to summon Midori.

?One-sama, it?s a wonderful world!? Mi-chan exclaimed her favorite words as she hopped up and down in the girl?s palm. ?Mi-chan will do anything to help one-sama, what does one-sama need from Mi-chan??

?Can you fix us up a little?? Yuuko asked, pointing at Jeeha and then herself. The little sprite bobbed her head up and down with a cheerful smile that really didn?t belong in the dark, bloody scene of a battle, and hopped over to Jeeha. Pulling her little hat off her green curls, Midori began to take various items from inside. Soon, the floor next to the little sprite was filled with bandages, tweezers and disinfectants and the little sister began to work with some ferocity. The boy first as per her big sister?s request.

?Don?t worry,? Yuuko assured Jeeha in case he didn?t understand what was going on. ?Mi-chan?s one of my summon sprites, she?s a healer.?

Using a chakra replenishing potion or a strength enhancing one wouldn?t be a bad idea but Yuuko didn?t want to get ahead of herself. Those beverages were addictive if not taken with care and, who knows? They might just need them later on.

It didn?t matter if Yuuko was a failure so far. She still wasn?t giving up finding out who?s the idiot behind all this.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 4, 2015)

*Hatori Akarusa
Predition I​*
His body felt heavy a great weight pressing down upon him, one which he neither recongised nor understood. Had he been out drinking the night before, was he out amidst the streets. It certainly felt like it.

With a waking groan he heaved himself up onto his own two feet but the sensation remained unable to shrug it off he checked his pockets for anything that was missing as precaution before hearing a voice drift in his direction. He groaned he really didn't feel like talking right about now, whatever happened to them he couldn't remember it just that it was something important. His eyes tracked their way to his left flank looking upon the woman who had called out to him, it gave him something to think about and it wasn't a thought he was particularly fond of.

Judging from the words that were presented, she had no idea who he was... maybe just a passerby. Hopefully just a passerby finally he felt his strength beginning to return to him, scratching the back of his neck he responded to her question.

"Hatori Akarusa of Kumogakure. Sorry for th-"He paused finally noticing where they now stood was nothing like what he was expecting. Weeds broke out between the cracks of the damaged flooring his eyes beginning to dart from side to side as he scanned the environment. 

"Damn... April what have you gotten us into this time."He grumbled bring on a moment of realisation. Where was she? He looked to his feet and twirled around in desperation looking for something, finding it in the form of a ball of feathers. It made sense now that's why he was feeling so heavy she was still asleep!

An playful grin forming face for a moment giving the woman in the corner no attention beyond the occasional glance. Taking a knee he extended his hand out slowly outstretched towards the owl, "Say uhm... You got a name?"He asked her without so much of a glance all eyes now upon the masked owl lain out on the floor in a clump of feathers which he casually poked a few times in hopes of disturbing her slumber.

After a few failed attempts he sighed rising back to his feet to turn to the Kunoichi eyes forward he asked with some degree of caution, "Sorry..."He apolgised and spoke calmly, "Any idea where we are, or what brought us here?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 5, 2015)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~  ~

"What are we going to eat?"

Ai's face was lit up in excitement at the prospect of finally getting to try out of all of the food Sunagakure had to offer her. She heard that they had great food, and that it was even popular in foreign nations. It seemed like a badge of honor to try the food here, and wouldn't stop until she had done so. Even though it's not like she really needed an excuse to eat.

"Really?! I can really stay with you?!"

Ai let go of Kisei's hand just to immediately wrap her arms around his like she had done previously. But this time they were in a crowd of people, and the onlookers stared even more than they previously were, but she pretended not to notice, and remained clung to his arm tightly.

"Y-you live alone?"

Ai's face turned bright once more as she thought about the situation. The guy who strip searched her was the guy who she was now clinging to, and was going to be alone with, in the same room with him. She wasn't sure why this made her so nervous since he literally saw every inch of her naked. It's not like they were going to be doing anything like that again, but just the thought of it made her heart race; which she hoped Kisei couldn't notice since she was pressed against him.

"I'm sorry to hear that.."

Ai wish she could comfort Kisei after hearing that. It sounded like such an unbearable thing to happen. Not knowing who you parents are, or if they were okay. She had never given anything like that any serious thought, but she knew it had to be something very painful for him, and she was sorry that she even brought the subject up to begin with.

"Aren't there any other delicacies we could try?! Like ooo some special kind of ramen, or sweets?"

Ai's desperation was apparent, but it didn't seem like Kisei was going to let her off that easy.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 5, 2015)

Kisei
Sunagakure​
_Judging from how Ai's face had turned a bright red - once again - after telling her that we would be sharing a room, I guessed that she was thinking about the situation too much. But, I decided not to comment._

"Isn't there something else we could try instead?! Like, ooo, some special kind of ramen, or sweets?" _She asked - practically begging - in an attempt to persuade me from having her eat scorpion meat. ...Unfortunately for her, one of the special ramen bowls involved scorpion meat, and that was what I was planning to order for the both of us in the first place. 

The scorpions in this area grew rather large, even the ones bred specifically for consumption. Because of this, they often took the place of lobster in otherwise lobster-themed dishes, as well as crab.

Within minutes, amidst all the glances and murmurs, I stop her in front of a ramen shop - I am certain her holding onto my arm was the only thing keeping her from barreling on inside, seeing how elated and; momentarily; relieved she was. We find some empty seats and sit down soon after._

"Mitsume-chan, this girl is starving - Two large bowls of the _special_ ramen, please."

"Eh?! What was that I just heard? _Girl_? _Two_?!" _The woman behind the counter piped up, clearly surprised as she turned to look back at us from preparing noodles._ "Well damn. Here I was, thinking this wouldn't be happening anytime soon...Bako, two large orders of the _special_ ramen bowl! And you owe me 2382 yen, you bum!" _She barked out to someone further in the back, to be met immediately after with a_ "The hell I do!"

"They'll be out in a few minutes~"

"~Were...They betting on me..?~"​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 6, 2015)

*愛高槁*

Ai Takahashi



~  ~

Ai giggled softly as she listened to the conversation going on. She had thought that Kisei was lonely because he didn't have his parents, and lived alone. It was relieving to see the people who cared about him. It made her think about her family, and if they were worried about her traveling all the way to Sunagakure alone. 

"Kisei-kun.."

Suddenly Ai called out to him with a serious look on her face. But as soon as she got his attention she blushed, and immediately looked away from him. This was a strange response from her since so far she always looked people in their eyes without breaking her gaze. 

"W..w-what do you do usually?"

She was referring to what he did on a daily a basis. Ai wondered what the ninja of this village did. She didn't know much about Sunagakure except that their food was regarded highly by people in Konoha. Ai usually wasn't this awkward around someone, and she was hoping that this could effectively break the ice. 

"I mean what are your daily duties?"

Despite technically being a ninja, Ai had never done anything that ninja ordinarily did; besides learning ninjutsu. She never asked her parents what they did for a living, but she was sure they weren't ninja, at least not regular ninja since they were so wealthy.​


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 6, 2015)

Kisei
Sunagakure​
"'Duties', hm?" _I mutter, silently mulling it over as a bowl of freshly steamed edamame is placed between the two of us._ "Free of charge~"

"Hm..." _I silently nod to myself, picking one of the edamame pods out from the bowl._ "As you probably know by now, I help 'stand guard' at the chasm gate - on an on-call basis, though. It is really just part-time work, since I do get paid." _I begin explaining, stopping to squeeze one of the beans out from the pod and into my mouth._ "When I am not getting _sun-baked_ upon that wall, or receiving official training, or off on a mission, I typically pass the time by training...That being said, I think I have _hit a wall_ with my current training regimen..." _I sigh quietly, popping two more beans into my mouth._ "...I apologize, I realize that is not too exciting to talk about. I have not yet been sent to outright assassinate someone, if that is what you are asking..?" 

_We sit through a silence for the next few minutes, picking through the edamame, when two large, steaming bowls of ramen are set before us. Ai's mood perks up again instantly at the sight of the food before her._ "Aaaand here you go! Two of the _special_ ramen bowls, as ordered!" _The woman proudly declared as she set the two bowls down._ 

"Hmm...She's not from around here, is she?"; "No, Ai-chan is from Konohagakure."; "Hah! I thought so! Her kimono is damn colorful enough~! Mm..."

_Mitsume looked at Ai with a wide grin._ "I think you'll enjoy this particular ramen bowl. Even if it's only a one-time thing~"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 7, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
For several long moments Suzuki was completely still, quietly appraising the new entrant. Even as the dark haired girl began to form her seals again, he didn't move, only observing Ren from inside the cave as the steam rose from his armour. When he spoke again, the irritation in his voice was reigned in, though its remnants nevertheless added a certain iciness to his otherwise monotone voice. "I didn't expect you to arrive quite so soon, Ren Houki. You were meant to be here ten minutes and fifteen seconds later," the assassin said, bringing his sword down. 

Ren's blade - a comparatively mundane looking thing- didn't lower itself, but neither did his confident smirk on his face fade. "Did you think I'd miss the forest fire that conveniently lit up a nice path to you? You're a lot of things, Suzuki-san, but you're not subtle." His eyes flickered over to the girl and Jeeha, then immediately returned to Suzuki, who had now raised his sword again. The luminescence of the frost tempered steel gave off a strange light. The Houki brought his weapon hand back, took a step forward, and combat exploded again. 

The assassin came at him with a decisive lunge, going in straight for the kill with a shot to the throat. Ren quickly swerved sideways, the blade whispering past the side of his neck. He looked to the kunoichi again, eyes narrowing, then immediately countered with a return swipe at his attacker's neck. Stridency reverberated discordantly in the air as blades clashed and Ren's smirk dulled somewhat. Suzuki was faster than he had expected.

"My ice isn't spreading over your knife," he observed, watching expectantly as the Chūnin retreated with a back step.

"Ah, this?" Ren smiled, looking down at his steak knife looking weapon. "It's a simple trick, actually. I just charged it with some of my own chakra before I attacked. Juuu~st enough to give it some resistance to your ice sword," he explained patiently, raising it back up at the same time.

"I see," came the curt response. 

"Now, would you be so kind as to tell us what exactly is going on?" 

"And why do you think I know what's going on, Ren Houki?"

"Because you're not the only one who can do maths, Suzuki. I can put two and two together," Ren answered.

*Kaboom!*​
But before Suzuki could even begin to form a response, a ball of fire manifested through the dark and exploded against his back, sending him stumbling forward. He turned, a light growl escaping his helmet as he saw Jeeha's steaming palm extended in his general direction. Yuuko was next to him, a whip of water steadily floating by her side.

"I take it that the two of you are ready again, then?" the Houki inquired, three lanterns now levitating behind him.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2015)

Riokou of Silent Honors
PERDITION ARC
-Raiders' Season-
Riokou scathley looked at the stranger with her callous blue eyes. Opposition from herself, this ones demeanor was a very lax one despite the supposed abduction. Rather than the confidence that she held in the face of danger, this one...seemed rather careless. Atleast that was what she sensed, Riokou felt it probably wasn't appropriate to decide their character without knowing him.

The kunoichi assumed that feeling of comfor6t could atleast be felt tho without how tame this 'Hatori' was. Still, if there was a certain something that she learned from this environment, it was that she couldn't let her guard down. "Hatori Akarusa, is it? I'm Riokou of Silent Honors from the Mist Village....it seems like you were dragged into whatever this is aswell..,"

Once she introduced herself, the teenager placed a single hand on her hip. while continuing to scan around the around. It hadn't appeared to be any form of illusion. The dirt, stains, cracks and blood all felt too real for her. Not that she had the capability to distinguish from reality or illusion, but the ever-present hostility from the surroundings ran up her spine. 

When Hatori brought forth the expected question, Riokou responded without a moments delay. "I'm afraid I can't tell you exactly how we got here, but I do unfortunetly know where we are," while speaking a tad bit aggressively in the end, she crushed a pebble under her foot. "We're in an underground, run-down laboratory that's far bigger than one would expect."

She glanced at the slumbering owl momentarily. At that moment, she loosed up a bit before continuing on with her exposition,"It should be abandoned so-"

Before she could full spill out her trail of words, a loud shake caused the area to vibrate for just a second. That was enough stumble her footing and nearly collapse. The nearby owl flew off in it's shock as rubble continued to drain down from the ceiling of the already damaged underground structure.

"What was that?" She questioned. It was right after that she got an answer. The door across from the two creaked open slowly from the sudden quake. What was revealed through that door, brought back even further unpleasant memories.

A whirlpool of death struck that very lage room. Around every creak and corner, some form of human flesh covered it. Bodies were stuck to the ceilings and walls like wet food thrown away. The scenery once again reminded her of the inside of a human's stomach skewered from all sides. 

Meat and blood would drop down every so often. 

Riokou knew this scene. She knew that this 'artwork' was by the hands of a mad demon years ago. The kunoichi had long sense got over it, but she still had to kick back the urge to vomit as she walked in. "This shouldn't be possible....everything hear should of gotten burned down and closed off by the village...so why..."​


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2015)

Liquid Time Event​
always wanted you to look at me. Always. Ever since I realized that I was completely in love with you, I wanted you to look at me. I wanted you to hold me. I wanted you to care for me. In my dreams I always imagined being held in your arms. The warmth that would radiated off your body as you hold me. The sound of your voice when it whispered my name. I dreamed it so many times, rehearsed what I was said a thousand times more, but I always told myself when it actually happens it?s going to completely different.  

However, I never thought it like this?.
Never did it once cross my mind?​When you hold me as a lover, as a partner, as someone you needed, and adored?.​
You would be covered head and toe in blood.

?I?m sorry?.?

You sounded like a child that had done something terrible. The way you looked at me tore through me almost like a knife. I awoke from a nightmare, to awake to another terrible one, the one where you are hurt from head to toe. 

?I?m so sorry??​
You repeated it again, I wanted to ask why you were sorry? This was my fault, they were after me, please don?t be sad. Although those words never left my lips. I was too weak. Like I always was, even when you needed me the most to comfort you. My voice wouldn?t leave my lips. I wanted to touch you so badly, but my arms wouldn?t move. 

?I?ll protect you now?.?​
Why did that scare me? Why did you say that in that way? I should have been happy. I should have been truthfully happy, but I wasn?t.  Even now as I look at you, and how much you changed from the boy you were to the man you are today. When you look at me now, I can still see the remnants of how you looked at me when you said those words. I can still remember the tone, how sweet it was, how caring, and how much my heart.

But it almost felt as though I swallowed a chocolate truffle.
It was sweet and delicious, a sweetness I could only dream of?.​But as soon as I swallowed, that chocolate turned into needles. Those words pierced my throat and I felt like I was suffocating.​
?Why are you shivering?? I remembered the way you looked at me, almost as if you were hurt even deeper, but then you smiled as you bought me into your arms. The hug you gave me was tight and warm, but at the same time it was wet. Covered in blood, you held me tight, so tight that I was scared that I might have died in your arms. Although, I wasn?t scared of your arms when you said the next thing.

_?I killed them all?..?_​
So sweetly, again like a chocolate truffle with needles inside. 
?I killed every last single one of them Kei?.I made them all suffer?.?

How could you say that Kyo? How could you say that like a child that received a gift? 

?I killed them all for you, and I would do it again?.?​
Your arms tighten around me, and I swore any closer I would be forced into your body.

?If anyone else dares to touch you?.?

_?I?ll kill them?.?_​
At first I thought it was a spur of the moment type feeling?.


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2015)

Liquid Time Event
_The Way I Love You...Agape_​


Fuzenkagure became her cage, there wasn?t a moment he didn?t know where she was or what she was doing. There were always eyes around her, and she probably knew it by now. There was no point of lying to him about what she was doing. So when he looked down at her, and she attempted to hide a scroll behind her back. They both knew how it was going to go down.  However, when she looked up at him with those eyes of hers. Those bright red eyes that he grew to hate, but at the same time?.It was on her, so how could he want to gouge them out but at the same time make sure that they only looked up at him?

Though that wasn?t the reason why he was at her condo. 
That scroll was what was interested him.​
?Give it to me.? He told her, and for a minute she jumped and bit the bottom of her lip, ?Only ninjas are allowed to hold mission scrolls.?

Kei eyes shot down to the ground and her shoulders dropped again.

?And as far as I can remember, you put in your resignation forms a week ago?.?​
He saw the twitch of her lips as they formed into a slight pout, and for a minute Kyo watched her as she looked up at him. 

?About that?..? Kei begun as she dared to look up at him with that cutesy pout, ?I wanted to do one last mission.?

She must have saw something that he didn?t see and instantly she countered, ?I have the retirement forms filled out and everything, and only thing I have to do is go to the office and put it in.?

She tried to smile it off, ?I?m retiring Kyo, I promise?.?

He didn?t know that he was stressed out in that instant before he let out his breath and looked away. She was driving him insane, but it was only because she did stupid things. He ran his fingers through his hair and instantly almost like a moth to the flames she got closer to him. That was when he realized that her hair had grew a couple more inches. It fell down to her shoulders. Though it wasn?t the blue that he knew her for. 

It was white?.
Kei had red eyes and white hair now?.​
When he rescued her, her blue had turned white, and the bright golden orbs, had turned red. When he asked her consulting physician, he explained that trauma would sometimes result in white hair. 

For a good second, Kyo thought about locking her up somewhere?.

She wouldn?t get hurt if he kept her in chains. She could hate him all she wanted, but if she was safe, then it didn?t matter. 

What happened to her a year ago, would never happen again?.
Ever?.​
?So how about it?? Her voice dragged him back to reality, and he didn?t even realize that she had been talking. She must have realized that because she instantly pouted, ?You weren?t listening!?

Kyo smiled weakly as he reached out to pat her head?.

?What?s up??​
Kei pouted even harder, but she sighed accepting defeat.

_?Can I---?_​
?No?.? He instantly shot her down like a bird in the sky, ?Kei, I have work, if that is what you wanted to call me over here for----?

?Listen to me!? She grabbed his arms and pulled it as hard as she could, ?Come with me!?

Kyo looked at her for a minute, ?I knew you wouldn?t want me to go alone, so come with me! Be my partner, we can do it together, and you?ll be there so I?ll feel protected.?

Kyo released a groan?.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2015)

*Hellhound
in
Highway to Hell*


Zell watched with beguilement and exasperation as he watched Takashi set his jutsu then run through a window just to get away from Meiji. There was a cowardly lion paradigm going on here and it caused the Hellhound's mind to drift a little to the strangest of places.

"I wonder if he sleeps with a night light too..." 

He mused aloud not so much trying to strike up conversation with Meiji as projecting his thoughts outwardly. 

As he got to the window's breach his theory was confirmed as incontrovertible fact, this was not Nakano Manor, he wasn't even sure this was actually a real place anyone could pinpoint on a map. Having been a victim of that terrible alabaster plane Zell had some experience with the supernatural, but this was an entirely new kind of messed up. In a word it looked like it could be one of the levels of Hell. 

Not letting this place rattle him any further he continued toward Takashi who had stopped a few hundred yards away from where the ballroom had been. Zell grabbed the blonde haired boy by the shoulder gruffly.

"What the fuck are you thinking?"

"No what the fuck are you thinking?!"

The cowardly lion retorted with an uproar, incensed at not only the callous nature of the Hellhound but his overall devil may care disposition. He ripped his shoulder free from Zell?s grasp. Takashi?s breathing deepened as anger burned in his eyes and yet the reason he had stopped was because he would feel guilty leaving Zell alone with Meiji, still he needed to be heard.

"After everything that monster did, all those people he killed, what he did to your father for God's sake? What the hell is wrong with you man, are you a psycho too? We can't trust him and need to get as far away from him as possible. You don't know what he's capable of but I do, it's easy for you but I know the truth!"

Zell crossed his arms and gave his ally of circumstance a long hard look. It wasn't threatening; no he had simply shed his smooth skin and adopted a hard coarse one.

"What's the truth because from where I'm standing I don't see any other way. Look at this place!" Zell's arms flew open as he pointed at the blood red sky that had become their prison. "It's not really my MO to pop my claws and try to stab someone on sight, kid. I went to bed and woke up in my battle gear. I've been retired as a Shinobi for almost three years but the person who took us knew I hadn't stopped fighting. Meiji is *our* enemy but he's not the enemy we need to worry about right now. We deal with him after we get out of here."


"No that's not what I..."

"Hey shitty mcshit nuts it's your favorite neighborhood hero, just a bit modified!"

Zell's ears immediately perked up as he heard the disembodied voice interrupt them. A breathlessness overcame the Argent Avenger, the cadence of the speech and the monstrous pressure of the aura beaming down on them it was so very reminiscent of the Clown Prince, of Zero. 

"Welcome to my humble abode, it's quite the living hell isn't it?"

The voice was different from Zero's and as he continued on Zell found that the man speaking was a bit more subdued and cerebral than the Clown from the White Hot Room. That wasn't a comforting thought in the slightest though...

"Why are we here!" 

Both of the Konoha natives asked almost in unison as they tried to get their first clue as to what the hell was going on.

"If you commit a crime you are punished. Pretty cut and dry boys, that's like day 1 academy garbage."

"But we haven't done anything wrong?"

Takashi was simultaneously outraged and frightened by the accusation of wrongdoing. From Zell's vantage point it was clear that the guy couldn't hurt a fly much less commit a crime, however shifting that gaze inward Zell as Hellhound had committed a lot of crimes. As he had told Takashi before very few people knew about the nighttime activities of his other persona, but this person 

"I'm going to let you two in on a secret. You can't tell the other guy though because that would take the fun out of your punishment?? 

The voice of the Modified Hero ceased for a few moments, but to the two youths it felt like forever. Then?

?Wait for it??

The pause continued as a drum roll filled their ears.

?I only need one of you which means the rest of you are going to die in my ginormous shop of horrors!?

Zell placed his hand back on Takashi?s shoulder, this time it was a much softer hold, their were no words spoken between them as they came to a silent agreement. They would get out of here but not by adhering to the whims of the maniacal entity that marooned them in this hell.

"So that's your choice, huh? Gotta say junior for someone who was supposed to not be such a moronic hero that's disappointing. Can't say I'm surprised, you're a pretty shitty guy anyway. All that killing you've been doing lately just to go flaccid at a key moment. For shame. I can't wait for you to see what that kindness gets you."

The red hue of the sky intensified as a bolt of lightning cracked the skyscape, illuminating the blood soaked stratosphere. This was merely a harbinger as it wasn't the electricity they had to worry about it was the rain. Black rivulets poured down upon the hellish graveyard that was perdition, the black water pooling toward the outstretched hands of the damned at the Konoha duos feet. The globs of black liquid overtook the hands, melding, and conglomerating together to form an oblong metal head, and then finally a bipedal body.

*BANG!*
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Apr 10, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
Perdition Arc
Killing Floor

Hatori eyes trailed April as she woke up and appeared to fly off into the shadows, no doubt to either find a perch or simply out of pure curiousity for the environment which had presumably trapped them here. His eyes left to wander and scan the environment more carefully, sadly he wasn't much better than Riokou in regards to Genjutsu, it was perhaps his kins greatest weakness.

She had introduced herself as Riokou of Silent Honors, so she served an order of some description? He didn't care for her village, white or black they both had been summoned here, against their will and that made them allies... not that he cared much for Black or White to begin with.

Turning to he position to face the girl he extended his off-hand providing a perch for the owl, taking in her words it seemed she recognised the place so that was a plus, presumably she knew a way out then... right?

The owl landed upon his bracer before he spoke out, "Abandoned, even better then escaping should be easy."

It would seem he spoke too soon as a rumbling ran through the facility, drawing the attention of April who turned her eyes in it's direction. Hastily adjusting her tail feathers accordingly to avoid falling off her masters arm. She gave a audible snap of her beak as Hatori recovered from the quake.

"Maybe I spoke too soon."He would say looking up at the roof noticing the fragments or rubble and dust begin to settle upon the floor around them. Underground labs were the worst especially the rickety kind that could cave in at any moment, he didn't very much like the rocks fall, everyone dies scenario.

The owl shudders uncomfortably for a moment, feeling something tap against her skull, soaking through her plumage leaving them tainted in the blood that began to drip from above eyes otherwise remaining focused in the direction of the sound. Hatori meanwhile couldn't help but frown as the thick biomass began to worm its way across the nearby walls prompting him to reach for the hilt of his weapon ready to draw. "I'm guessing this didn't happen last time?"He asked inquisitively given her reaction he thought it obvious but it was better to seek out knowledge in such things.

Truth be told this wasn't entirely alien to him but given he didn't understand the nature of this transformation... Hell it could of a been a Genjutsu for all he knew that is until the owl hooted once more causing him to assume a defensive stance. As the mass continued to expand and pulsate across the walls, floor, and ceiling he failed to notice several pours beginning to take shape.

Reaching what seemed to be a critical point the flesh ruptured spewing out a tar like fluid that collected into a pool, moments later a leg burst form. Hatori tilts his head slightly and then looks to the owl, "It's not another bloody zombie is it?" The owl would shudder causing her feathers to ruffle before he turned his head back to the creature that had now crawled out. Hatori's lowering his hand the owl took flight once more with his wrist free he pulled free a Kunai in preparation for the creatures assault.

(I will format tomorrow)


----------



## Kenju (Apr 10, 2015)

*PERDITION
-In Between The Lines-
Uninteresting Commentary From A Meeting of Scumbags*


Quenser, Diarmu and the rest within the room examined the toys coming accustomed to their now found surroundings. By being accustomed, of course he really meant settling into their new found dread. Though for some, it was a painful and harsh road down memory lane. Diarmu in particular took gleeful notice at the suffering of that vomit-inducing chivalrous kunoichi. 

"We got some interesting situations popping up huh?"

Quenser spoke off-handely as he toyed with the game in his clutches. At the same time, his and the other's eyes scrolled through the screens displaying the entertainment unfold. Meanwhile, Diarmu kept his attention towards the obvious prey. 

"For about half of them, they're suprised, but I wouldn't say they're shocked at their surroundings. That's either by the fault of the tamed setting they were given, or they're used to this form of the unnatural popping up infront of them. I'd go with a mix of both those answers,"

The scientists directed their eyes and ears to his comments. He hadn't meant to continue on much any further, but their glaring  curiosity became a bother.  

"Bah, that Yuuko girl is a little bit too trusting isn't she? You could get killed being so trusting with strangers like that. I'm being on her betting one of the first few out. Especially with an obnoxious guy like that Jeeha almost getting them killed. Hm, whatever, they'll learn their lesson when one of them dies while trying to pick up the slack of the other. They got lucky, but there's more to come,"

 He moved on towards the next screen,

"I'll tell you now that whatever tragedy happens to this group will be the fault of that Kyo fellow. He has a decent head on him that's for sure but that attitude of his won't do them any good.Taneda can try to be the middle-man all he wants but that won't get them anywhere. It may seem like he could be the stabililzer but it'll be fruitless if theres no drive to push the group......Retsu,....Retsu is the kind of toy that's always a puzzle with trying to lay a finger on."

He scratched his cheek before moving on,

"On the other hand, we have this group that's the complete opposite. A dog like Zellous is already itching for action. Well with someone like Meiji I can't really blame him can I? It would be nice if they collided already. That Takashi isn't helping them either, being such a weasel will only make things worse.......I should know,"

A dirty grin came upon his face. Underneath that blonde hair, he finally came upon the last screen,

"And finally-"

Metal struck the surface of the floor, interrupting Quenser's string of words. Anyone in that pitch black room could figure of that it was the spear belonging the red-haired monster standing behind Quenser. 

"Shut the hell up. I'm getting restless, let's start already,"

Diarmu's voice sent a chill through the air. If the beast had not been unleashed, then he'd take his unbridled fury upon those within the room. What did Quenser, who could very easily fall preyto that sociopath do? He simply smirked.

"I can't argue with that,"

A simple snap of a finger caused a reaction.

From the shadows of the room, black figures limpy stuck their heads out. They didn't just appear from out of thin air. They had always been there, standing by like a fly on the wall. They had shapes similar to humans but their were clearly made of a black substance very different from flesh. 

A moment later, small whirlpools made of pitch black liquid spread around along the floor. Through Quenser's command, they each stepped into the whirlpools one after another without any will of their own like corpses controlled like puppets. Though if one knew the true inner workings  of these seldom creatures they would find they were very alive, somewhat. Underneath those white masks and black attire, were human beings. However, as they had been subjugated to insane amounts of agony for the past 2 years, they had long sense lost their sanity and self-awareness. 

Once they had sipped within the black spiral, the final one, Diarmu, stood before the portal. 

"Are you sure about this? It may seem like they just dipped into another dimension like it was a pool, *but my Black Splash is simply a mass of microscopic insects that eat away at anything. It just happens to work similarly to acid. In truth, they were just eaten away into nothing.* But since I chose that the main chip in their head would not be targeted, they'll simply regenerate back to normal on the other side,"

"What's your fucking point, I'll regenerate aswell,"

"Yeah, but you'll still feel the excruciating pain of having every spec of you eaten away. The Gokiburi don't have to worry about it,(not that they can). I don't want my Second-in-Command mentally collapsing . Are you prepared for that?"

"Heh,"

The demon Diarmu chuckled before taking a step within the whirlpool of death.

"Am I prepared!? Don't fuck around with me goddfucking dammit!!"

As he barked, the red monster continuedt descend down the black whirlpool. Insane amounts of agony surged throughout his body, but what did that matter? 

"AARRGGGGHHHH!!!!!! WHO GIVES A FUUUCKKKAREEBTDGHAAAAAAAHHH!! YOU THINKASASAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSHIT THIS SHITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH IS GONNA HOLD ME BACK FROMAAAHGHHHHHHH TEARINGAAGH THAT SHITFACEDAaAAHGHHH LOWDOWN    BIIIIIIIIIIIIITCHAAAAAHGFH RIOKOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUU!!!!?!?!?!?!?!!???!!?""

Screams pierced the ears and hearts of those within the room. At the same time, those screams could also be seen as laughter for the  further screams to come. 

"hehehahahahahah, that's right I didn't pick you for nothing Diarmu! Now, things are heating up. A few of my Gokiburi are coming to greet each and everyone of you troublemakers. I'll be sure they treat you nicely,"​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2015)

*Back In Konoha..*​​
"Sir, did you hear me."​
The feminine lilt of the magenta maned woman tried to perforate through the despondent dissonance that had become the scion of the Uchiha,

"Sir I've been coordinating with Yoshitsune and Shōgō to try to figure out a way to track them down but it appears as though the disappearances have occurred in every part of the world."

​
The cauls of amber that were the gateway to the Hokage's soul simply smoldered with incredulity. He just sat behind his desk, a piece of antiquity that dated back to Sarutobi Hiruzen, as she stood trying to give her report to Rakiyo. It wasn't so much that he was ignoring his aide, as she had not told him anything he did not already know. For one or two to go missing was not uncommon but for nine names to just disappear from his list that only meant that one of the other players had to be making a move.

"Sir, I fear that this is going to make tensions rise in Fuzenkagure again. Kyo Minami is amongst the missing and..."

"One problem at a time Lady Tenshi. We can't be in two places at once, well I can be if I try hard enough." The Hokage' deadpanned his statement causing Tenshi to cock an eyebrow. It was unnerving to her that he could be so calm and collected in a moment like this; it didn?t sit right with her. 

​
Rakiyo had scoured the globe to find the right pieces for his cause and now they had been taken from him. At that moment that Tenshi had been stricken with a dreadful feeling, there wasn't a particular reason behind it that she could articulate, but if she had to put it to words there was an overwhelming dark power.

"The Pope would not move against the Fennikusu when he still has use for them. He also wouldn't want to alienate any of the moderates or the dissidents further." He wasn't so much talking to Tenshi as thinking aloud and walking her through the way he understood the situation to apprise her of his view point.

?I do not possess the most powerful Sharingan my clan has ever known. Where I differ from anyone who has come before me is my vision. The power of sight beyond sight should have allowed me to find them, however I cannot. Something very dark is at work here, even the Wandarāzu seem as if they are shaken by this turn of events.?​
?You spoke with him?do you think that was really a good idea? That man is not someone we can trust.? Her words were laced with concern and interlocked with caution, as she now knew why she had that sinking feeling at the pit of her stomach.

 ?Ze?? He caught himself before he actually let slip just how entrenched he was with _ that entity_ to call it by it's name. This indiscretion was accentuated by a slightly wild darting of the eyes. ?The Wandarāzu has been right more often than not. The things we have seen from some of the potentials from his list. It was imperative that I do whatever necessary to get them back. Ivery Rosuto, Senju Taneda, Shinohara Yuuko, Houki Ren, Fujibayashi Hisashi, Akarusa Hatori, and Hatakeda Takashi. There is the jinchuuriki of Iwa, Wakahisa Retsu, to worry about as well and as you astutely pointed out, Kyo Minami. This is a situation where caution is to be thrown to the wind.?

Rakiyo?s tone grew harsher as it became obvious he was just as frustrated as she was, possibly even more so as he was the Hokage, and while he respected Tenshi very much, it was not within the purview of his station to be questioned by a subordinate. He began to stroke vigorously at his chin trying to use the tick to assuage his mounting frustration. The jounin could sense this immediately dipping her head into a respectful bow.

?Well sir was he able to give you anything of substance?

 ?And I quote, ?find that shitty shit Mao Motonashi don't just get our stuff back, fucking cut him off at the knees or it?s all over, finito, donezo?. There were some other things but I don?t really feel comfortable trying to emulate his particular mien. I find it displeasing.?

They had a name to work off of now and with that Shōgō could start doing what he was paid to do, gather intel. This provoked another question in Tenshi?s mind, one she did not dare ask as she could feel the patience of the Hokage running dry from the cracks of his even-tempered fa?ade. Why had he waited that long to tell them the name of the man responsible if he trusted the information he had received? And it wasn't just that it was the slight change in his mannerisms as well.

?Let me ask you Tenshi, what do you think he meant by 'it?s all over'??​
She was snatched away from her thoughts by the question of the Hokage. Clearing her throat she began,

 ?Sir, we won?t have to worry about that because we?re going to get them all back. I?ll let the rest of the Brain Trust know. We?ll find them in no time.?

 ?I trust you three to figure this out, you're my most reliable people after all. I have some other business to attend to. Please shut the door on your way out.?

With that she bowed once more and made way for the door as the focus of the lens drifted back to the Hokage. With a dreary look the leader of the Hidden Leaf simply slammed his eyelids shut.


----------



## Hero (Apr 11, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Perdition Arc
Part 3













___________

Takashi took several steps back and positioned himself behind Zell, ready to support his ally against their adversary. Hardships made or broke people and right now was not the time for Takashi to be broken. His hands quivered, but that was fine by him. It was him and Zell now. Him and Zell vs these strange roach like creatures sprouting from the ground. Meiji wasn't a concern, rather if Takashi didn't see or hear the man, he could operate. 

Scanning the room carefully with his eyes, observing how bleak the situation was becoming. 1...4...7...now 10 roach like monsters stood before the two men, twitching ever so slightly at the most random of moments. 

"What are they?" Takashi whispered harshly to the boy standing in front of him.

Zell shrugged his shoulders and turned slightly to face Takashi, "Does it really matter? Just pay attention to what they can do-"

As the gray haired boy was finishing his command to Takashi, the roaches let out a horrid screech and launched themselves at the Konoha shinobi. "Fast!" Zell shouted almost in admiration. It's been a while since Zell has seen some action, but he was nowhere near rusty. Just as he was in the past, he was ready to spill blood. 

As Zell stepped forward, Takashi placed a hand on the boy's chest holding him back while he launched one of his one. From the blonde's mouth spilled a syrupy liquid that spread across the floor surprisingly fast despite its consistency. When the enemy hit Takashi's trap, the results were splendid. The roaches had been stopped in their tracks. Now all that was left for the two boys was target practice. Weaving the necessary hand signs, Takashi unleashed a water dragon bullet upon the creatures, instantly destroying 2 on contact. 

Zell followed up by shooting a bullet of fire from his finger. His results were almost entirely counterproductive in a way. When Zell's target roach exploded in a cascade of flames, blank blobs flew out in all directions, with some landing on Takashi himself. 

"UGGGRRRRUUAAAHH." Takashi winced as the acidic compound ate through the skin on his arm. Immediately pulling water molecules from the air, the medic started to heal himself. "Dude watch out!" Zell yelled at Takashi. The fuzengakure native raised an eyebrow to Zell's sudden concern. Why was he panicking when Takashi had trapped all the roaches in one location?

From his periphery, Takashi caught a glimpse of what caused Zell to freak. The roaches who were previously trapped were lose and upon the shinobi. The medic gasped as he barely managed to duck to prevent his head from being cleaved right off by a blade of a roach. While he was crouched, Takashi attempted to form hand signs to coordinate another assault, but the roach was too fast for the boy. 

With speed he couldn't react to, the roach in front of Takashi delivered a roundhouse kick to the medic's face, consequently breaking the boy's nose under the force. The strength of the kick sent Takashi tumbling back crashing into the wall just below the window he jumped out of. Not only was his nose broken, but Takashi gained acid burns to the face from the creature's foot. 

Holding his mystical palm over his face, Takashi attempted to reverse some of the damage. The burns from the kick were healing perfectly, but there was nothing he could do about his nose as it continued bleed. Looking up, Takashi could see Zell surrounded by four of the roaches while three were headed straight for him, swords already drawn and laced with acid to impale him. Raising both of his hands, Takashi formed a bubble around himself, narrowly escaping death by their swords. 

Takashi watched curiously as the roaches slashed furiously at his defense. How was he and Zell going to get out of this mess?​


----------



## Hollow (Apr 11, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go VII_

Yuuko took a moment to assess the new guy whom she had heard called by the name of Ren Houki. There was no real time to think about why they had been joined in this mysterious place by yet another person so she turned to look at the robot she called enemy once again. Her chakra levels were looking a little better, and most of her wounds had been soothed by Midori?s gentle nursing so, even if she wasn?t at 100%, Yuuko could still put up a fight. The chuunin wasn?t an idiot though, she?d leave the main fight to her temporary team members and provide long ranged support.

With that in mind she quickly dispelled the water whip she had formed and, instead, began to form the seals for a couple of well aimed water bullets. They didn?t really do much to the ridiculously enhanced armor their enemy was wearing but it at least proved a decent distraction. He couldn?t just keep blocking the wave of attacks Jeeha, Ren and Yuuko were sending his way. One attack would hit home and, between all of them, the rest would be a breeze.

It?s not that the task at hand wasn?t hard and Yuuko had no wish to be distracted by random thoughts, yet the girl had to wonder exactly what was going on. Ren marked the third person whom she met after being mysteriously brought to this place that was so familiar and yet completely unknown. She had entered the forest thinking she?d be meeting ghosts but nothing of the sort had happened and, instead, Yuuko saw herself in the presence of people she had never met before in her life. 

And that?s what bugged her.

Why go through the trouble of setting this whole place up just to piss her off and then sending a narcissistic robot after her, why bring another two people who had absolutely no idea of the story behind these trees and force them to band together? It made absolutely no sense. 

?Are you the one behind all this mess?? She asked their enemy with a doubtful look. Ren seemed to know who he was, a Suzuki, but Yuuko couldn?t say the same about herself. Instead of getting an answer from him, though, he completely ignored her. As if she was beneath getting an answer. 

?Exactly why were we brought here?? The girl tried a second time with a harsher tone. Maybe it wasn?t such a good idea to bring the enemy?s attention to her and it?s not as if her attempts to get an answer were really working. But it irked her off. Everything, since she set foot on this copied forest, seemed to get on her nerves. Ren seemed to have asked something similar before, but the girl had been busy with Midori and had missed the answer.

Trying to get control over her emotions once again, the girl took a deep breath. Both her team mates were facing the fight with a calm demeanor, it wouldn?t do for her to lose her cool and do some stupid mistake again that would hinder them. As much as it cost her, Yuuko needed to forget about exactly what was going on and simply focus on winning the battle at hand. 

Given most of her long ranged attacks weren?t doing anything against Suzuki, Yuuko took to aiming shuriken attached to strings at the enemy?s eyes in an attempt to blind the robot and win her side the upper hand in battle. As it was, even with the new addition of Ren to their side, both sides were even which spoke of the robot?s combat abilities. Making a mental note to request more training sessions with Tora, the chuunin threw a new pair of shuriken, careful not to let them hinder the boys. While she provided support from afar, Jeeha focused on mid to long range attacks, primarily using his fire to bake himself a robot. 

Ren alone danced with Suzuki in their makeshift battlefield and, though she was still frustrated at how stronger he was compared to her, Yuuko had to admit the guy _could_ move. His blade clashing with Suzuki?s without being eaten by the ice that had threatened to take her life just a while ago. ​


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2015)

Liquid Time Event
_The Way I Love You...Agape_​
There were many ways to prove that you love someone. Actions or words, people were different in the ways they showed loved. Maybe the partner doesn?t say it too much and maybe once a year they would whisper they loved the person they worth. Or another could say it each and every day, every hour on the hour. As long as they got it out, it didn?t matter right? Love was love, and it was a special feeling. However, there were other ways to prove love, then just by saying it. 

Maybe buying expensive things
Or doing something that the other person could only appreciate?​
Maybe even taking a test. A dangerous test? A test that was to prove how much someone really loved a person. How far someone is willing to go for the sake of love. Things like that were very popular, especially with ninja teens. Willing to prove their love and loyalty to each other. When people were young, or even as they grow older, they make mistakes for love. 

_This was one of them?._​
The trail of love, located in a secret place near the border of black and white. A small lawless section that didn?t have the control of either nation. Five or probably 6 stops from the train, right before the border, there in a small town, a ghost town, but for some reason in the midst of the abandon homes and shops. The unkempt streets and nature ruling to over once again, there was a castle. A beautiful grey castle, probably inspired by oversea designs, still well-kept despite the place around it. Even as people enter the grounds, they were greeted with beautiful flowers after beautiful flowers.

Each carrying a wonderful scent, that calmed the mind, though at the same time it was unsettling. 

There was no life in this ghost town, but the castle stood luxurious in the middle of this dead town. Someone obviously cared for it, but who when everything else around it was so dead.

Kei looked up at the castle and already she could feel something off, something oppressing.

_Chakra fortified walls, if you walk in, you won?t be able to summon me or the hands.​_
She didn?t think that going into this was going to be easy, but still she wasn?t expecting this. However as she thought that, she felt a hand slide into hers and give it a firm squeeze. Kei looked at the direction and saw Kyo looking up at the walls too. 

?I?ll protect you.? It was a simple statement but it put her at ease, ?After this, there will be no more missions.?

He looked down at her and gave her the more powerful stare down, but for some reason it didn?t strike fear in her, it comforted her more and more. 

?Promise me Kei, after this, no more.?

Kei grabbed his arm as she looked up at him.

_?I promise!?_​


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2015)

Liquid Time Event
_The Way I Love You...Agape_​
As soon as one entered the castle, there was a slight change of air. It became heavier, and Kyo instantly felt it in his bones. This place was chakra fortified and his body was responded with a tingle. Though it wasn?t him that was on edge, not even Kei, it was the other people that were hear that was constantly one edge. Once they had walked into the castle, they were greeted by other people standing around in the lobby hutching on to their loved ones. What stopped them from going further were two larger than life knights dressed in pink armor and decorated with roses and other flowers. 

Despite their gaudy appearance, there was another reason people didn?t mess with them.

They held swords that was probably the same width of the tallest female here. And she stood taller than Kyo at a surprisingly 7?2. She was buff and her boyfriend was small, meek, and extremely rude. Compared to her when she talked it was like a boom of thunder, but she rivaled Kei?s kindness.

And that was when Kyo noted that she would probably die here first.

This was a mission for them and nothing else. The others that were here probably knew that too, and others would probably were willing to risk it all for their love. The lovers trail was a dangerous one, and yet people still did it. It was the thought in the back of everyone?s head as they stood in this gaudy lobby that was decorated with bright pinks, and dark reds, but the overall white classes with the flowers. Every single one of them were ninjas, and because of that every day was a blessing when they returned home.  Every day could be their end, so why not die doing something honorable like proving their loves for someone. 

It was just flashy suicide to Kyo?.
All of them were fools?.​
For Kyo the best act of love to him is to survive. He wouldn?t die, nor foolishly throw his way his life. If he loved someone, and it boiled down to either him or the person he loved. He would fight for every last second to get them both out of there. 

His eyes fell down to Kei that held on to his arm for dear life, he could feel her nails sink into him, but as she looked up at him she gave him the fakest smile. 

She was truthfully scared?.​
Though she didn?t have anything to worry about, he made it clear a thousand times before. 

Her life was important to him, and so, that meant if it boiled down to it, be it to whoever decided to try to touch her?

Would meet their end by his hand?.

His place was reserved in hell, and yet he didn?t mind at all. 

Though as he thought that, the light had shut off and a spot light shone down on a rabbit that came out of nowhere. 



*?If you are here today, you are here to prove how important wuv is important to you! Wue~ The trail of wuvs begins!?*​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 12, 2015)

​
Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light​
His steps slowly drove him through the halls where beast laid in wake, his breath baited and panted. His eye, sapphire as the dusk. Hands smeared with the  blood of creatures unknown to him, while he visualized the distance of a seemingly endless hallway. As the creature themselves have poured like droplets from the ceiling, his body instantly rocketed and dealt with the problem with the quickening of a slice, the monsters were tenacious at best, scattered across a expansive maze. Rosuto unwilling to unveil his true potential upon such filth, he mind scanned the surroundings, the Melody Arm scannign through the hallways with the vibration the monsters developed through their trek across this endless palace. 

"That smell... It's enough to make a man sick." 

Placing the extension of his arm atop his nostril to mask the scent with his own odor, eyes winced at the whiff which continuously haunted him. A familiar scent like rusted iron layered with a tinge of heavy roses and dried blood. "Why does it haunt me so?"  

"Because it's familiar." 

The tone of her voice rang upon the distance. The sound of steel crossing leather as it pulled from it sheath reached his ears. Masked under his own foots steps another entity roamed these shadows as carefully as he did, so much so that the influence of silence accompanied her with every passing step that they crossed along the hallways. Turning, the visualization of nothingness met him. He was prepared to greet yet again a former companion, but whatever this was, had merely vanished upon darkness. 

"This... illusion. Was this merely a manifestation of my thoughts as well? The room's essence is strong, but again it falters upon the glint of reality and fiction. The line seems to border upon floors, but it definitely lingers across the floors and walls like smoke on a enclosed room." 

His steps halted, almost frozen. Was he hesitating? Was the image from before much more harmful to his psyche than what he believed it to be? He tried to contact his summon, even if temporarily, but no answer came from her. Whatever occurred, he was spaced between reality and fiction. Much like the events of the room. 

"Everything is bathed in dark." 

And it was up to him to usher whatever of the white he could summon. Turning once again towards the distance. His foot steps slowly glided him across the halls. Where the creatures began to sprout like anti-bodies. With intent to eliminate the source of danger from with their circuit. And Rosuto with panted breath began his assault once more, fighting against the wretch with polluted this halls with the skill his had acquired throughout the time. The sound of flesh meeting blade crossed and the emotion of purpose rose from the very core of his existence.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 12, 2015)

When the shurikens came Suzuki immediately responded with a twist of his    hip and a swing of the sword, making short work of the projectiles.  He   raised his sword to chest level and slowly swiveled his head. First towards Ren,  then   towards Yuuko and then towards Jeeha. There was an apprehension  in his   mannerism; a wariness that wasn't there before. One could tell that he was clearly a little  irritated at  this  point, although the metal shell covering his face made no  emotion  visible.

"It seems as though continuing this would be disadvantageous for me," he    said cooly, assessing the situation. A glance at the cave entrance.  Roughly fifteen paces from    where he stood ? it wouldn't have been too hard, before. But now...  his eyes fell to Ren, who was now in front of the cave entrance. 

The Houki gave that false smile of his again. He motioned to the two ninja,   stood behind Suzuki, then said, "you don't think it's going to be  that easy to   escape, do you? There's four of us, and only one of you." He  played with the steak knife in his hand, twirling it between his  fingers, but his gaze never left the opponent. Ren Houki wasn't one to  let his guard down. 

"Er, Ren, there's only three of us," Jeeha quickly chimed in, with a slightly confused Yuuko nodding along to this. 

"I count myself as two of you," was the curt reply received. Not even   his team mate was safe from the boy's smugness or radiant confidence. It   didn't come as a surprise to him, though ? Jeeha had long since grown   used to Ren's indiscriminate banter. Instead, he simply sighed and  slowly leaned forward. 

Ren   rushed in first, with Jeeha attacking from the cyborg man's other  side; a well co-ordinated and well practiced synchronised attack from  two sides. The assassin reacted quickly, skillfully deflecting the knife  from the Houki with an upward swing of his katana and keeping the  fire-user at bay with an incisive backwards kick. The latter stumbled  back with a pained half-grunt, then gave a yelp when Suzuki's sword came  for his throat again. Off-balance and winded by the kick, his defense  came a moment later; a sloppy guard with the hand that resulted in him  enduring a gash across the palm. The Houki, ever eager to capitalise,  swiftly maneuvered to his flank with a body flicker and swung upwards. 

"Gotcha!" Yuuko called out, and Suzuki felt   a sudden tug at his sword  arm. His glowing red visor fell to his wrist ? now bound by a thin coil  of water which led back straight to the kunoichi's hand. It was that  damn water whip again. With a growl, he pulled the clamp apart, but by  then it was already too late. 

The invisible blade of the flying  swallow sliced through the armour like a hot knife through butter,  cutting his arm clean off. It flew through the air and, with it,  sprinkled the dry floor with hot blood. If there was any doubt before  that there was a real man behind that armour, those doubts dispersed in  that very moment. The coarse roar from the resulting laceration; the  ear-splitting screech ? it was a sound only a human could make. It was  hard to make anything out in the darkness of the cave, but all three of  them could tell that the wound wasn't pretty. He  swooned to the side, balance thrown off by the loss of the limb, but  Jeeha was already there. 

He didn't even try to dodge the kick,  instead letting the foot smash into his head. He skidded across the cave  floor like a pebble skipping across water, before crashing into the  wall at the other end. 

"Now that you're one arm down, are you willing to answer our questions?"  Ren asked the assassin, slowly walking towards him. The three lanterns  followed closely behind him, casting blue light onto the still body of  Suzuki and the shoulder where his arm had once been. The cut was clean,  but the wound was anything but. It was a mess of blood, bone and flesh,  impossible to distinguish between the poor lighting and the red dye of  the blood. It looked disgusting.

The assassin didn't respond for a while. Silence, followed by...

"No."

And then the bleeding stabilised. Suzuki twisted his hip  slightly, slid his leg underneath Ren's feet then launched himself  forward. Caught off guard, Ren lost his balance, eyes widening as the  blue shadow of the assassin raced forward. He brought his knife up, to  try and block, but he moved a beat too slow. A blade of ice ripped through flesh and bone, piercing straight into his heart, and without even a breath before death Ren fell forward. Suzuki callously threw the body off, revealing a gleaming arm of ice growing from the stub where the organic one had been. 

"Ren!" Jeeha roared. 

"You think I'd be that easy?" he asked, turning back to the two of them.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 12, 2015)

*Meiji*
The Nakano Gala

_Perdition: Part II_

----------​
_"Do you think that he sleeps with a night light on...?"_

As the Hellhound went to follow Takashi, Meiji folded his arms in front of his chest, glancing up at the chandelier. He made a single swipe of his finger, cutting the chain, and it came crashing down in front of him. He closed his eyes as the sound of it hitting home echoed throughout the place, toppling over mannequins. He began to pour chakra into moving the figures about the ballroom, programming movements with telekinetic reinforcements. The dummies paired up, holding one another, a clockwork waltz blooming as he sat down on the ruins of the chandelier in the center of the floor, watching as the pieces danced to his whims. He hummed to the sound of the song they danced to, a tune of his own design.

"During the era of warring clans, there was once a group of extremely reclusive shinobi, a clan that held no heritage. A band of scavengers, survivalists, and nomads, they appeared during certain turning points in the midst of wars, but couldn't really be said to serve anyone in particular. They were a nameless clan, and said to have died out once the coming of peace came into full swing."

-------------------------------------------------

In the village of Kirigakure, there was once an especially capable Swordsman of the Mist, who was rivaled by a particularly impressive shinobi. The Mist Swordsman's name was Saika, and he originally hailed from a small hinterland not far from Kirigakure. The two had a viciously competitive, though effectively civilized rivalry since their time in the Academy. And they both had very successful careers as shinobi, as well as a desire to climb the ladder just a bit further than their antithesis. And so, when the Black began to resist the White, and small skirmishes began to break out here and there, they were the first to involves themselves in the shadow war that began to envelop both sides. Of note, is one particular incident that happened on the largest bridge outside the Kaida prefecture.

During that time...

Saika and his fellow Kirigakure shinobi, the young man he'd always been at odds with, darted along the edge of the massive bridge, finally coming to the end of their trip quickly. It had been their third perimeter check back and forth; the bridge was secure, no shinobi from the White in sight. The sensor, a kunoichi from Otokagure, and the Magnet Release user from Suna soon came to join them. There was a dull awkwardness that hung in the back of their minds, now. It was unnatural for their tips to be off; the White were the ones who generally lacked capable intelligence, to be misinformed was unheard of. But with Aya Hitomi's recent rise to power, that wasn't going to continue being the case. The group among them, at that point in time, would be the first to experience the full effect of Kumogakure's spy network.

The shinobi from Suna shrugged, making a few hand signs. "There's no need to delay this. If they aren't here to stop us, they just aren't." The foundations began to whine in disagreement as he tore one support out with his jutsu. The group dashed off the edge, waiting it out now. A medic joined them, helping replenish the sand ninja's chakra as needed. The work was dull, boring. This sort of passive aggressive footwork had been what the budding conflict now amounted to. But somehow, this was wrong. They were almost certain there should be a small enemy force here. And yet...

Saika and his rival exchanged even glances. They, of all people, would be the last to concede their opinions, to open up and ask the other what he thought. Things went on like that, regardless of the situation, neither ever wanted to give his enemy a leg up, or way to advance his career as a shinobi. Grating, stubborn, and headstrong, but that's how it had to be. But just this once, at this point in time...Saika wanted to call out. Say his name, ask him what he thought. All this time, they'd butted heads on missions, clawing and struggling to get ahead. And for the first time he could recall, Saika wanted to just ask him, not because he felt he was in danger. Just to hear his voice. Perhaps let the other inside. Though, as every shinobi knows, just when you let someone inside, let your guard down, that's when you're struck down. The sensor's eyes widened, and she pointed a finger in what seemed to be slow motion to Saika. He could see events unfolding before him, though could do nothing to alter their passage. No one else had noticed her reaction. The screeching of metal bars being torn asunder, and the colossal collapse of another section of bridge could be heard, drawn out and burrowing into Saika's inner ear. The Suna nin saw it too now, he turned, and cutting through the near silence, the warped slowing of soundwaves around them, came a calm, if a bit mirthful, young voice, perfectly fluid, unaffected by the impedance all other functions of time around them were experiencing.

_"Here. Let me help you with that."_​
There wasn't a great deal that went through Saika's mind before he died. Actually, nothing at all, he was dead before they hit the ground. A huge explosion rocked the bridge, tearing it apart completely, and scattering their small meshed platoon. 

-------------------------------------------------

The first thing Meiji noticed when he awoke was that he was wet. The river below the bridge wasn't deep, though you couldn't exactly call it shallow either. He'd washed up on shore, and realized that his head hurt something fierce. Pinching the bridge of his nose gingerly, he pulled himself up from the tide pitifully, blinking as he got a good look around. Not far off, there was a huge, dismantled bridge, and what appeared to be someone running? They appeared to be a 3D rendering of a pitch black silhouette. The eyes of the figure were bright beacons of pure silver light, and for a moment, they turned to look right at Meiji, locking gazes with him. Meiji squinted, then passed out again. The yell of men in the distance was a vaguely pleasant omen. 

God, this hurt.

-------------------------------------------------

Meiji opened his eyes, rolling his shoulders. The mannequins stopped their three step waltz about the manor, and he sighed, running a hand through his hair. "If you try and offer me salvation again, I'll spit in your eye and bare my fangs with a neat grin." He closed his eyes again, smiling. "Try not to die, Lin-chan."

-------------------------------------------------

Zell ducked a quick forward swipe from one of the creatures as Takashi blocked a high kick with his forearm, and the two Konoha shinobi darted back, set back to back. And then...suddenly, hands began to emerge from the ground, though to their surprise, they didn't grab at them. Instead the moans of the undead began to rise up, and a horde of zombies began to attack the odd creatures fighting the duo.

"Try not to run ahead so far, Spoon-san, Starfish-kun, ok? I can't always be protecting you if you behave like children."

The horde, for its part, was much slower than any of the zombies, but what they did excel at was crowding, a fact Zell and Takashi quickly became aware of. One was raised up in the air suddenly, and then dropped unceremoniously on its head with a resounding crack. 

"Because I don't work with children."


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2015)

_Liquid Time Event
The Way I Love You...Agape_​



Her eyes fluttered opened and the first thing that hit was the light. It stung at her eyes and caused her to groan in pain. Kei grabbed her head as it felt like someone took a knife and gouged the back of her brain with an ice pick. Though she was quick to come back, she?s been through this before, and almost like it was second thought she turned on her face on to the ground as her eyes tried to adjust to the bright light. 

First thing first, she had to try to grasp the situation as best as she could. The only thing she could piece together was that she was drugged, the nausea that slammed in her stomach was clear of that. Second this was a mission, so she had to get her act together, but as she opened her eyes, the third and final thing she noticed was that there was something tightly on her neck. The constant beep wasn?t doing well for her headache, but she adjusted as fast as she could.

Kei instant thought was try to get the beeping thing off, but before she could even get her fingers through the collar someone interrupted her.

_?You don?t want to do that.?_ Someone told her, and Kei turned to the voice and saw a woman with the same collar sitting against the wall in a separate room. The only thing that kept them away from each other was the bars between each other, _?You are finally up, so she?ll explain the rules?.?_

?She??​
And almost like it was on cue, a dark hole above Kei appeared and shot out that pink rabbit.

?She?s talking about me!? The rabbit happily spun and waved her arms, ?You should listen to her, you don?t want to try to remove that or else?.?

​
?Your head would go boom!?​
Kei stomach crawled itself out of her body and dropped on the ground before her.

The rabbit flung her arms like wild before she seemed a bit hurt by that statement, ?And we don?t want that, the game just started, and it?d be unfair?.?

?We have to even the playing fields of wuv!?​
Kei felt her heart slam against her chest before looking around, ?So?.The first round started already??

_?You?ve been out here for a while princess, I thought you were dead! Though if that means my honey can win faster, I wouldn?t have mind that!?_ The woman laughed, this was the trail of love and many people were ready to go to extremes for this thing, but still it didn?t lessen the thought that death was a creeping suspect.

?That?s is mean Rin?.Wue~ Very mean wue~? The rabbit sniffled, ?But that is why I am here!?

_?To even out the playing fields of wuv!!!?_​
Kei turned her attention back to the rabbit, ?I am the love fairy! Ai!? The rabbit cheered, ?It?s nice to meet you!?

?Ai?.??​
?Yep! You can say I am the middle man of this game, to make sure everyone plays fair!?​
Kei swallowed hard as she forced a smile.

?Alright then?I?m ready to play.?​
Even though this was her last mission, she wasn?t going to simply die. 

No she was far too ready to play a gamble her life, because she had something on her side that would guaranteed her win.

And it wouldn?t let her die so easily.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 14, 2015)

​
Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light​
A lie. All started upon a simple white lie. The world began to shift, like rain droplets falling upon solid earth, the crackling of reality had exposed itself beautifully across a myriad of present images, white began to filter through existence and shroud itself in the gleam of another world. The sounds of silence soon engulfed the reality I stood upon, later crossed the world, and before anyone could recognize, the world had become white and void of any life. The emptiness was soothing, but with it came the sensation of presence. 

"I've..." 

Rosuto had begun to sense the world churn, twist and build, but within such he felt much more awake, much more conscious of his presence, much more vivid to his thoughts and memories. What had occurred in the small span of time had made him more present upon such a field. Was he subconsciously preparing himself for the worse? He felt it, he was working on something hidden a midst the veils and shadows. This world had not become merely a gateway towards power, it has also become an escape. A piece of eternity he worshiped silently. But with it came the obsession which ate away at the core of his mindset. He could not trust anymore in the abilities he's gained and people who glided his feet across the landscapes of death and blood. 

His followers, his companions... Not even himself. 

And the moment came where he realized that peace could not even be reached in eternity. That dying was merely a luxury given to those who's purpose was either met or... stomped by those who were bigger than them. Where things like strength and power were mere adaptation of ideologies and thoughts which gained traction on the bandwagon of human hearts. Rosuto knew he didn't have that charisma, and that humanity was far too comfortable in their homes. 

The grudge he acclimated. It all become synonymous with hatred and rage. Not a spark which could harbor the resolution which gave way to decision and action no. The flame which burned cities and destroyed homes. The very some flames whose ashes and cinders rain down upon a heavy burden. Death has become an impossibility. This because he realized throughout his course that he had been limited. Not by the denizens of the Earth which sprouted like leaves on bark, no. By his own biology which had halted his path and caused him to wither in the annals of time. As his breath drew closer and closer, his youth slipped from his grasps and soon he wouldn't have the abilities and training he'd acquired throughout his lifetime however short it might seem.

The worry of the youthful perhaps is to lose whatever drive had taken them to the zenith of life. And of course, even Rosuto feared dying. Because death is the final frontier, death is the end of it all. But what if even that... was merely a theory? 

Presence became adamant, and the atmosphere shifted from a tranquil solace to a heavy darkness. Turning a man stood beyond his position. Not a movement crossed his essence, merely displaying his patience, the callousness of his existence exuded in the treking of his breath which patterned into small gust of subtle laughter. Primmed in the luxury of a suit and tie, all adorned in the hue ot white. From the pigment of his hair, to the shine of his shoes, everything resembeled the world which surrounded him. 

Except for Rosuto. Who was clad in black, and sticking out like a sore thumb. Like a man who wasn't invited to the party... Like an intruder. 

"When have yo--"

He interrupts mid-sentence. 

"Always. You just need to pay a little bit more attention to your surroundings, kid." 

Rosuto witnessed, as this man never even attempted to direct his vision towards him. But, as if, to look through him in a sort of speak. 

"Ya weren't my first choice kid, you weren't even my second one, actually you were pretty far down on the list. Ya've shown me something though over the past few years though. The way you barged in here and took command of the room. I was wrong about you and that's one of the things I find the most interesting about you. Like that man once did with me he has now taken an interest in you. You know he's probably the worst person ever born in the history of the universe, right?"

All colors are hues in the endless cycle of it all. White is the combination of all that. You intensify a color to the apex of it's hue and the eye forgets what it's looking at, it stops and thinks and cannot recognize what it has shifted to. Everyone within the list is a color. And extension of that which can eventually become white. Something with purpose which could ultimately combine into single entity. One which will make much sense to those who work in a union. Except for black, the absence of color, the degradation of everything. To be black, means that you lost your hue, and that you shaded yourself within the dark. Rosuto... was as black as they came.

"I know... We're spiraling. I'm not you. I don't remind you of you, I don't remind you of anything. In reality, I was just another of the rest who would've died. I'm just a tool in the grand scheme of things, right? I was another who was thrown in the pile of corpses, waiting for the moment you and your world would trash me with the rest. Why?"

A disbelief ran across his eye. The sapphire of such he was born with. The most natural aspect of his physical along with the most natural aspect of his personality showed. The honesty of all, the raw exhaustion of it all. The truth. 

"Because, you're afraid. Just like I am you shiver with enough disdain crossing you as I do in the passing of days. I don't remind you of you. You remind yourself of me. A part of you truly understand what I am, and even though I'm just another hammer with a broken hilt, you can't help wanting to keep me here. We're not similar because I had the same circumstances as you. We're not at all similar because you at least had the luxury of choice. I only had an option which was different. I had to choose, because all roads lead to the same outcome. I either die earlier, or live a little bit longer. And that doesn't bind us. What binds us is a desire. You want a man dead, because you're too afraid of what he might do if he lives. Isn't that right... God? Hehehehehehe..."   

"Mao is a problem. I'm helping you help yourself, he's managed to get his hands on something that's all dark and ancient. This is just as much about you and your goals as it is about my own. You need to eliminate the problem if you want me to keep helping you. Understood?"

"I'm keen on it. I want it all. I want it all. I want this world. It's the only true peace I've known. The truest, calming solace I've experience in so long. I want your throne. I want your crown. I want it all. And when I have it all... I can finally destroy the world, and bathe it in white. You already know I'm a force deadlier... Than even Mao himself. "

To save the majority, I have to sacrifice the world.

"So, Zero. Can you count to a thousand?"


----------



## Kenju (Apr 15, 2015)

Riokou of Silent Honors
PERDITION ARC
-Raiders' Season-

Riokou remained light on her feet as she stood within the confines of the massacre. Beads of sweat trailed down her forearm. She was uncertain, that was a fear far worse than death. She had no idea how she got here or how this current situation was even possible. 

In her pondering, something like water splashed. At the core center of the bloody room formed a puddle of black liquid substance similar to tar. Two, three, and four took shape and small whirlpools. The kunoichi's eyes widen at the familiar sight. 

Similar to it's color, blacks heads with white masks began to rise from the seemingly empty puddle. They were lanky and took the shape of humans, but they too were made of the rotten material as the puddle. 

Riokou's lips twitched before speaking hesitantly, 

"The Gokiburi!!!!....Then that's means this has to do with Quenser!"

She hastily had been talking to no one in particular, but a voice answered her anyways,

"You don't need to worry about him,"

A voice Riokou had heard some years ago in this very lair, said those words. A single black puddle opened in the middle of the air like a portal and quickly closed, leaving a small computer chip to drop in it's place. What looked like a simple harmless chip, was vastly more than that. It began to multiply, and change. A membraine was created out of nothing. Followed by a snearing skull forming a skeleton. So on, cells, blood, vessels, skin and many other structures that formed a human body, created a human body. 

His red haired swayed as he landed onto the multiple pieces of flesh on the ground. His naked body stood before he was wrapped in sudden swirl of the black liquid, which after leaving, left him with clothes of black. His eyes held death, frustration, rage and a many other negative emotions. This man had that was standing before the two of them had grown over the two years, but Riokou knew exactly what name he went by,

"DIARMU!?"

"BITCH!"

He shouted without resttraint, but soon enough a grin creeped along his lips. "What you thought I was dead didn't you? Because you weren't as cut throat as me, you're back where you started!", Diarmu stated, as if he were enjoying her shocked expression. 

"You're with the Gokiburi...working with Quenser!"

"Like I said, you don't need to worry about him. Just know THAT I'VE BEEN ITCHING FOR TWO YEARS TO TURN YOU INSIDE OUT!!!!!!!!!!"'

The rage he had been holding in had been unleashed with that frightening roar. Once the beginning of the battle was declared, the four black soldiers, known as the Gokiburi, launched after their targets with black liquid-fueled jetpacks taking shape on their backs. They each created vicious weapons the source of their hands. With just a small amount of time to speak, Riokou desperately turned to Hatori,

*"Whatever you do, do not touch their weapons of the liquid from their jetpacks! They'll eat away like acid!!"* ​


----------



## Hero (Apr 15, 2015)

*Zane Tamura*
How to Train Your Pet Dragon
PART 5












__________




"Suck on this, Snake Lance: Serpent Fang!" Kagami roared as she cleaved through the air. Springing from her blade like crickets, gusts of wind sliced into the shapes of snakes locked in on the dragon.

"Your jutsu will bow before my flames. Turn to ashes!" Shometsu bowed his head, unleashing a deluge of fire toward the duo that instantly bathed half the rooftop in flames. 

 The fire moved way too quickly for any of The Crusade members to react, leaving them to take the defensive. "Yamantaka!" Zane snapped at his 'loyal' companion.

 "_It shall be done._" Yamantaka grumbled as he slid in between The Disciples and the flames. Previously before Shometsu's fire reached Yamantaka's black palms, it had conquered. Now, it was at a stand still. Tasting the life force within the beast's flames, Yamantaka could see the extensive history of their enemy's embers. It fought for territory, it hated, and it devoured. Shometsu's fire was more  alive than either Zane or Kagami or any human life for that regard. It was a force that was sure of itself and where it  wanted to go. This extension of Shometsu didn't settle and surely did not tolerate Yamantaka attempting to take possession of it. Although the demon admired the flame's will and drew great pleasure in watching them burn, it was about time that he ended the struggle. Buckling down and expanding his chest, Yamantaka sucked up the flames as if it was warm chunky vomit lying still in a dark wet alley.

Capitalizing on a potential element of surprise, Kagami trotted backwards and then sprinted forward to launch herself at Shometsu, using Zane's shoulders as a platform. Catching a glimpse of Kagami appear over the waves of flames, caused Shometsu to fall into a fit of rage.
"Why do you cling onto your life?!" he screeched. Raising his paw to reveal his long claws, the dragon went in for the kill. Like a hawk in the high sky, Shometsu locked onto Kagami as if she were prey. When the timing was right, Shometsu shot his arm forward and impaled Kagami on his claw like she was a trout.

The Dragon laughed maniacally as he watch blood spurt from Kagami's mouth as she writhed on the end of his hand. "You were no match for me. I am a creature of old. I've aged gracefully. Your experience...or lack thereof cannot compare to my repertoire-"

"Really is that so?" inquired a voice from behind Shometsu. Eyes bulging, the beast whirled around and brought his glare down to meet Kagami's.

"H-h-how?" Shometsu stammered. There was no way Kagami should have been standing behind him unscathed. He was convinced the woman he stabbed just seconds ago was her, there was no way it wasn't. There was no indication she used a shadow clone or that he was placed under a genjutsu. That's when it hit him. Averting his gaze from Kagami and directing it towards Zane, Shometsu attempted to find the answer to his woes.

"Where is that demon? There's no other explanation. Logistically it's the only factor that's different from when we've clashed before."

"Gee, well aren't you so observant, like oh my gawd." Zane oohed in a girly tone of voice. Furious at having been made a fool of, Shometsu set forward to punish Zane, but his body would not comply.

"What is happening?" Shometsu snarled through gritted teeth.

"_It's over._" a voice rang eerily in the dragon's consciousness. 

"That voice...YOU." Shometsu hissed back, continuing the dual going on in the recesses of his mind. "Is this some body switch technique?!"

The other being inside Shometsu's head laughed loudly. "_An object in possession seldom retains the same charm that it had in pursuit. You're losing your nerve Shometsu~_  " Yamantaka purred.

"Begone!" Shometsu spat angrily. Once more the beast tried to gain control over his limbs but failed.

"_You want to move your left arm? Allow me._" Yamantaka insisted sinisterly. Raising the dragon's arm, the demon caused Shometsu to inflict self harm upon himself by removing a scale from his chest.

"STOP!" Shometsu roared, "Look what you have done! My armor!"

Yamantaka chuckled at the dragon's increasing worry and continued to chuckle as he made Shometsu draw his own blood from his wound. "_Don't fret little creature, it'll over soon._" Yamantaka teased.

Below the small cascade of blood that came pouring from Shometsu's chest, stood Kagami with an outstretched tongue. Once a single drop of the dragon's hot blood fell on the woman's tongue's sensory receptors, a chill was sent down her spine as she withdrew her muscle and ingested the fluid. After her eyes stopped flickering to the back of her head, Kagami regained consciousness and dressed her face up in a content smile.



"All done. The contract is now complete."

​


----------



## Kei (Apr 15, 2015)

_
The Light's Shadow
Durga_​
Temptation was dressed from head to toe in white. Almost as if snow had grew legs and arms, developed a woman?s body, and decided to walk into a church. Her white long hair and white dress clutched to her body almost as if it was skin. The priest swallowed the lump that formed in his throat, temptation was soaked from head to toe, and yet despite the cold storm that raged on outside. The flames of desire creeped along his body, as he watched the woman reach up on the cross. Her fingers dug into the wood as she ushered words to light for even him to hear. 

The fates lined this up for him, and yet even though the test was clear. The young priest, probably not even in his late 20s, couldn?t turn his eyes from the woman in white. He had just happened to stumble upon her while he locked up the rest of the building. He just happened to see the wet carpet that came from outside, and he just happened, out of the corner of his eyes to befall the woman in white. 

For a moment he knew what moths felt like.

?Excuse me! Miss!? He finally grew confident enough to speak, but he saw her jump at the sound of his voice. And it was like ice shoved through his chest and slammed into his heart. Her eyes were blue, a beautiful pure blue. The young priest smiled gently before he rose his arms up, ?I am the attending priest of this church?.Matthew?.By any chance is there a way I can help??

The woman didn?t tear her eyes away from him. Matthew thanked the fates that he was a priest, many people had let their guards down and it was easier to get to know them. However, at the same time, he cursed the damn clause in which he couldn?t settle down. Dedicated his life to the church, when this beautiful goddess had come from the heavens and graced his presence. 

?Please?.If there is anything I can do?.Please tell me.? ​
Fates cursed him, and he cursed them back as he neared her. 

?Are you cold, do you wish for a blanket? You?ll get sick if you stay wet like that?​
The woman eyes sparkled for a minute before shaking her head.

?I am fine.? Lightning struck his spine, even her voice was power, and Matthew watched as she feasibly covered herself with her own arms, ?I am waiting?..?

?I am always waiting...?​
He watched her lip tremble, and he fought back the feeling of catching her in his arms. Such a woman, her lips should never tremble over such sad words. However, the flesh had always been stronger than the soul. Such fickle things, and before he knew it, Matthew had dropped down to her height as she was on the floor and wrapped his arms around her. 

?You shall wait no longer, what do you need dear Miss?? He asked, somewhere in his heart he hoped that she said him. Somewhere in his young mind, he wanted her lips to say his name, even though he didn?t tell her yet, he wanted it so. Those lips to say runaway with her, hold her, protect her, and he would have gladly done it. 

Revoke the name of the priesthood he took up for a chance to be in the same light as her. 

He felt her move from underneath him, and maybe his soul finally called out to him and his foolishness, but when he looked down at those icy blue eyes. He felt the sin shut all sense of self shut up any hopes of being redeemed.

Her eyes appeared so cold, but when she looked at him, it was like he was bathing in the sunlight.

?Would you listen to my story?? She asked as she gripped his uniform, ?Please, listen to a sinner?s confession.?

If she was sin, then he was a demon?.​
Although he only smiled and nodded his head as he helped her up from the ground and guided her over to the pews. He didn?t want to let her go, she was so cold compared to him, and every cell in his body was screaming for him to be primal. Protect her, it screamed, make her yours, before your god take her where everyone could see. 

Matthew mind flashed back to when she dug her nails into the cross, and for a moment he wished it was his back she dug it into.

?Sir?.?? She called him out, and he jumped, she looked worried as she touched his face, ?Are you alright??

?Yes of course!? Matthew quickly regained his falling composure, ?Your story, please miss?.I am listening??

She looked at him before looking at the cross again.

?I am a sin?.I was never supposed to exist.? Such sadness took over his heart, ?And yet here I am, living and breathing, every part of me is a sinful existence.?

Matthew couldn?t stop himself, ?Such lies good miss! In the eyes of our lord, as long as you repent, all sins will be wiped away.?

She smiled weakly, ?Would your god turn his gaze to such a doll? A terrible creature??

?They would, and because they have sent you to me.?​
The woman in white turned to him and smiled a warmer smile, ?Thank you?.?

His heart jumped out of his chest for a second?.

_?You are welcome?..?_​
The woman in white took her hand and placed it to his face, and the feeling that took over Matthew body was as if he was a child again. A child on a hot summer day that felt ice on his skin again.

?Such a faith?.? She purred as she stroked his cheek, ?I would have loved you as a loyal pet.?

Matthew eyes shot open, his brain processing the word pet, but also processing the snapping sound he heard as his neck caved into itself. He probably didn?t realize it, but he was surrounded, by 5 other people, but only one was on him forcing him down to the ground as if he was being ran over by a truck.

?My child?Such horrible table manners.? She chastised as the man that was on top of Matthew ripped his feasted upon the flesh as if he hadn?t had a meal in days.



_*?BUT MOTHER! HUMANS ARE DELICOUS!? *_The child countered, *?SO DELICOUS I CAN?T HELP MYSELF!?*​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 16, 2015)

*Hellhound
in
Highway to Hell*


Fights in the ninja world take place across multiple platforms. There is at bare minimum a physical, mental, and spiritual facet to every single battle that takes place. A one on one fight is a different animal then one with multiple combatants, so as Takashi and Zell stood back to back the features of this animal started to take shape. They were superior to their enemies from an individual standpoint, but the true advantage of their foes lied in their numbers. A battle of attrition did not favor the adopted sons of Konoha, but fortune has a way of rewarding the valiant.

"Try not to run ahead so far, Spoon-san, Starfish-kun, ok? I can't always be protecting you if you behave like children. Because I don't work with children."


The mercurial missing-nin had made his presence felt, turning the hell scape against their assailants by summoning the dead to fight for them. It was the same summoning jutsu Meiji had used at the Gala and while Zell thought he would never be happy to see that jutsu again it would be a lie if he didn't feel a twinge of elation at seeing the reinforcements. Yet that moment disintegrated as the bipedal insect's bodies began to go limp becoming of a gelatinous consistency as they bubbled, this rather disgusting body function was intensified as their backs began to shimmer with dark light. The focal point of light was at their rear as their bodily composition began transmogrifying, a vernier apparatus jutted out with a squelch, and soon a black jet of flame roared from behind those same thrusters. The flames incinerated and baked the dead rotting flesh of Meiji's undead horde as they sought to blanket the Gokubiri. Some of the undead fared better than others simply having their appendages atomized by the dark flames. The Gokubiri nearest to Zell and Takashi were now free from the zombie's clutches and free to reignite their assault on them with renewed fervor.

"Obviously this is bad for us, right?"

Two of the Gokubiri jetted toward Zell, their movements were perceived as two vague dark lines to his eyesight, but the minute he had uttered that sentence the Hellhound was in defense mode. Grabbing ahold of one of Meiji's zombies, Zell flung it straight into the flight path of his attackers only to see the body eviscerated by the torridity of their speed with them still bearing down on him. The Argent Avenger's ploy only served to slightly slow them down but that was enough as he rose up from the ground driving his gloved fist into the metal skull of one...

"GUHHH!"

The Hellhound was bug-eyed as the air evacuated his lungs. The metallic head of the macabre monster had been firmly entrenched in his lower abdomen. Zell felt like he literally took a battering ram to the stomach, but there was fortune once again smiling upon him. From what Zell had seen of their speed blitz he was sure that it would take most if not all of his gates to keep up with the damn things, but by drawing the Gokubiri in close it?s greatest advantage had been nullified. He brought his arms around the oblong metal head of the Gokubiri, who had entrenched on his stone-carved abs, clamping down with all the treacherous might of a saltwater crocodile. Zell ripped the Gokubiri from the ground sending it flying into the air just as the other one smashed it's shin into his forehead sending him flying back. The ragtag team didn't know anything about their situation but the peculiar ants they were fighting didn't know them or more specifically the Hellhound, no one had a harder head. As he was thrown backward by the bludgeoning force, the skin of his forehead splitting open forming a grisly four-inch gash. Ever the hedonist the blow did not deter the retired Chuunin from his unstated intention as he silently articulated himself by forming a finger gun in midair. A small ember danced at the Hellhound's fingertip 

KATON: HONO NO DANGAN
(Fire Release: Blaze Bullet)

A towering cyclone of indiscriminately viscous hellfire erupted from that small ember, enveloping the Gokubiri?s entire form. Although the creature was being drowning in fire its creature's silhouette was still visible. Piece-by-piece it was devoured by the wild inferno until there was nothing but black ash twisting in the vacuum of Perdition. 

Zell picked himself up and fixed his sunglasses as he blew away the smoke that billowed from the tip of his forefinger. It was only a single enemy and they still had the numbers advantage, but the monster did not reform, there was nothing to regenerate from. The rush of adrenaline coursing through the internal highways of Zell?s constitution served to mask the pain of the laceration he had suffered. Blood streamed down the bridge of his nose and onto the ground as he eyed the one who had caused the injury. Meiji?s zombies were still in play providing a buffer for him to focus not only on the lone Gokubiri but to say his piece as well?

"I don't know who you are but now I know you?re watching. I want you to know that there is no reality that exists where I don't bite you to death!"

KASSEI TAIYO MON!
(Activate Gate of the Sun)​​


----------



## Hollow (Apr 17, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go VIII_

Yuuko flickered in a rush to catch Ren?s body as it was discarded by Suzuki. Her eyes wide as she set his body on the ground, her heart beating painfully fast inside her chest. Time slowed down until each second felt like an eternity; maybe the ice that froze the boy?s heart had also taken a grasp of the world?s clock? The girl quickly glanced between Suzuki, who gloated at Ren?s fallen form with a new arm made of ice, and Jeeha who looked like a ticking time bomb. She had no idea what to do.

Calling Mi-chan again was futile. The ice probably froze the heart directly, there was no way Yuuko?s little fairy healer could bring someone back from that. Even together, she doubted Jeeha and her could pose much of a threat to their enemy. As angry as she had been at Ren?s earlier comment of him being worth the two of them, she figured from the way he fought that the words weren?t too far off. And now he was dead. 

_Still._

Yuuko jumped to stand in front of Jeeha, hoping her movement stopped any plans the boy might have created to counterattack in his friend?s honor. With an affinity for fire, she really couldn?t let him take the first line and perish just like that.

?As much as I?m sure you like to pretend,? she spoke with a clear voice, giving it her best not to let fear rule over her movements or words. ?You?re not god. Just scraps of metal glued together with spit. You want to talk in odds and probabilities? Well, I say we have a pretty nice shot at getting an opening from you. Ren-san showed us we do.?

Looking at her determined battle stance, Suzuki scorned at the kids? determination to keep fighting. ?You still haven?t figured out you don?t stand a chance. This has gone for too long. If you persist on behaving like annoying bugs, I?ll crush you like them.?

Without giving Yuuko a chance to retaliate, the enemy advanced towards her, sword ready to pierce her body in the same way it had just done with Ren?s. Contrary to what he probably expected though, the girl didn?t move. She clenched her teeth and quickly performed a simple but powerful set of hand seals. She?s really not the type of girl to announce her attacks out loud but her enemy probably saw it coming even as she extended her hands and formed a rather small sphere of condensed water between her hands. She readied her feet in order to jump back as soon as the technique was ready and saw Suzuki abruptly end his advancing in order to do the same. ?*Suiton: Mizu Bakudan!*?

She released the sphere and jumped away as the water exploded with enough force to down whatever poor trees were still standing around their fighting zone.  Predictably, Suzuki successfully evaded the any injuries, using his sword to simply cut and freeze through the water. He looked annoyed at her persistence but Jeeha used the opportunity to run around and get close enough to attack as well. Three medium sized balls of fire were expelled from his mouth, heading for the robot who turned his full attention towards Jeeha.

?Oh no, you won?t?? Yuuko wasn?t about to let her remaining ally get attacked. Grabbing whatever weapons she still had for her *Sōshuriken* technique, she launched the shuriken to form two lines in the ground, behind and in front of Suzuki, and quickly used *Jibashi* to send black lightning through the threads, then bringing them together to form a crossed pattern and forcing the robot to jump away from the boy if he didn?t want to suffer electrocution. 

The girl?s technique didn?t really last long though, as she let go of the strings and was forced by her own body to crouch down, panting heavily. She was feeling incredibly lightheaded and her vision blurred. One of the first things she suffered when her chakra reserves hit the bottom. This wasn?t a training session though. She shouldn't have spammed techniques just like that, without paying attention to her reserves. And now she couldn't even gather enough chakra to summon.

?Yuuko-chan!? Jeeha shouted. She looked up and stared wide eyed as the enemy looked down on her, the tip of the magic blade so close Yuuko could feel her skin growing cold already. Jeeha running towards her as fast as he could in the background.

?And to think you were finally giving me a little less than a decent challenge. Too bad.? Suzuki said with his metallic voice. 

He drew back the sword.

_Well?damn._​


----------



## Hero (Apr 17, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Perdition Arc
Part 4













___________

Through the pain and downright fear, Takashi learned a lot about himself--things he  thought he never knew he wanted to learn. It was in very similar fashion to Katsumi, a summon that is able to easily regrow a part of his body. Takashi might not  feel it. Hell, Takashi might not even want to grow, but he would. Takashi was destined to grow  that part that broke off, and that growing, that blooming--cannot happen  without the pain. It's not what Meiji, Ren, or Sayano said about Takashi that hurt him the most. It’s the lies he believed about himself that caused him the most pain and hurt, that he was weak...spineless and simply dead weight.

Out in the real world where Takashi was so cruelly stolen from, he couldn't make himself have a horrid flashback to the night of the Nakano Gala. Now being here and forced to fight amongst Meiji's heaps of flesh eating monsters, the conditions were just ripe for Takashi to delve into his core. Memories that hang heaviest were always the easiest to recall. For the young boy, they held  in their creases the ability to change his life, organically,  forever. It wouldn't matter if he shook them out because by then, they've already left permanent wrinkles  in the fabric of his soul.

He was now emotionally ready to remember something. Once he was able to remember whatever it was that his body and and mind was telling him to, that  memory could be a powerful weapon utilized to help Takashi to face more of the truth. He could then express his  pent-up feelings about the memory through battle and continue on his long path to  complete recovery. 

The key Takashi was missing before was finally starting to come to light. These flashbacks should be used as clues to the next piece of work. No  matter how painful, it was imperative that the medic tried to view them as a positive indication that he was now ready and willing to remember. He was now ready and willing to forgive. He was now ready and willing to accept. And he was now ready and willing to find the answer. Slicing his thumb with his canine and gently rubbing his bleeding appendage on his right palm, the medic was preparing to greet an old friend. Slamming his palm onto the ground with assurance, Takashi went up into smoke.

"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"

When the smoke cleared, Takashi stood tall and proud atop a massive purple starfish. "What the hell?" Zell said confused, diverting his attention away from the roaches for a split second.

"Well if  it isn't Starfish-kun's ace in the hole!" Meiji chuckled at witnessing Katsumi.

"It's been too long Master Takashi. What-"

"I'd love to catch up, but can we skip the introductions?" Takashi replied, gently interrupting his summon.

"Very well. How may I be of service? Need I dispatch the Meiji character?"

"No you see, we are sort of allies right now. It's those that I need your help with." Takashi explained pointing in the direction towards the roaches.

"Use me as you see fit." Katsumi said calmly before transforming himself to twice the size of a windmill shuriken. Taking hold of his summon and touching the tip of Katsumi's appendages, Takashi smiled. 

"As sharp as I remember...now, let's roll."

Kicking off the floor underneath him, Takashi sprinted to the front lines to engage two roaches. One of the two roaches lunged at Takashi's midsection, but the medic anticipated the attack and performed a back flip over the creature. While he was coming down from midair, Takashi swung Katsumi down as if he was a hammer and smashed the creature right in the head.

Takashi had to be quick with his movement however because the second roach hard started up its jetpack and was moving towards the boy at a high rate of speed. Using Katsumi as a lever, Takashi tossed himself back over to the other side of the first roach and used its body as a shield against the impending attack from the second one. Unable to slow itself in time to change directions, the second roach crashed into the back of the first.

Ripping Katsumi from the head of the first, Takashi swiveled on his heel to deliver a roundhouse kick to the two roach bodies. As they went stumbling back, the medic lifted his hand to perform the tiger hand seal.

"Water Gunshot!" Takashi gargled as he shot a cannonball sized water orb cleaving in half the two monsters. Thinking his job was finished, Takashi turned his back on his now fallen opponents. That proved to be a mistake however he Takashi felt a sharp blade pierce through his right shoulder and out his chest.

"GRUAGH!" Takashi screamed as the unknown enemy tore through his body. From behind him, he could hear a familiar gargling noise. "How?!" Takashi questioned in shock as he observed the roach from his periphery. He was certain those things that he had blast into two were dead. There was no way they could move, let alone be alive. 

Ripping himself off of the creatures blade, Takashi stumbled forward to face the roach again. There wasn't just one roach standing behind him, the second one was now just getting itself off the ground and proceeded to make a mad dash for Takashi along with the first. Placing one hand over his wound, Takashi brought his other arm back that was equipped with Katsumi and whipped his summon towards the two creatures like a frisbee.

Mid spin, Katsumi turned his body upright as he continued his collision course with the enemy. Slapping his hands together, Takashi shouted "EXPAND!". Upon hearing his master's command, Katsumi enlarged to the largest size Takashi was capable of summoning him and collided with the monsters. The force of the impact sent both roaches flying back and subsequently smashed into a wall to be crushed under Katsumi's immense weight.

"That...that should do..." Takashi wheezed collapsing to his knees. Placing a hand to his wound, Takashi started to close up his injury. "What I should take from this is that these creatures are extremely resilient. Never let your guard down." Takashi thought to himself. From a stamina standpoint, Takashi still had a full tank. The injury wasn't life threatening and it wasn't something Katsumi couldn't heal for him in a jiffy. Hustling over to the location of the now destroyed roaches, Takashi set up his bubble dome of magnificent nothingness and proceeded to undergo treatment under Katsumi's care.

Fighting these things were pointless. What they should be focused on was defeating the summoner of this technique and focus on getting out of this hell. Although that man that appeared didn't say much, Takashi couldn't help but get an ominous feeling from him. Something terrible was coming their way and Takashi did not want to be around to figure out what.


​


----------



## Hero (Apr 18, 2015)

*Zane Tamura*
How to Train Your Pet Dragon
PART 6












__________

Zane continued to uneasily stare Kagami down as they rode lazily down the river in their newly acquired skiff. After obtaining Shometsu, Kagami stated the next dragon that they were going to target was Mugen, Dragon of the Earth. Despite being the farthest dragon located deep within the Land of Scales, he was the easiest to sequester. According to Kagami, Mugen was sealed long ago by the ancient people dwelling within the Land of Scales due to his immense power. However it wasn't the distance and Kagami's decision of what the next dragon should be that upset Zane; after all, Mugen's distance was made up by the convenience of his current predicament of being sealed away. What ticked him off was the fact that not once did Kagami use her summons against Shometsu offensively and he could not for the life of him think of a reason why.


"What was that back there on top of the church? Not using your summons to launch an attack directly?"


Kagami looked over at her companion with pursed lips and smirked. "You noticed that huh? Ha, I guess you aren't that dumb."


"They're tools. Tools serve a purpose. If you don't use them, they get dull. No one wants a dull tool." Zane said with slight ire. Why was she avoiding the question? Hearing Zane's insensitive comments caused Kagami to narrow the gaze she had placed upon him.


"I don't believe in making animals fight each other. The assumption that animals are without rights and the illusion that our  treatment of them has no moral significance is a positively outrageous  example of human crudity and barbarity. Universal compassion is the  only guarantee of morality. The time will come when people such as I will look upon the murder of animals as they now look on the murder of men. Dominion does not mean domination. We hold dominion over animals only  because of our powerful and ubiquitous intellect Zane. Not because we are  morally superior. Not because we have a 'right' to exploit those who  cannot defend themselves. Let us use our brain to move toward compassion  and away from the cruelty of experimenting on animals, to feel empathy rather than cold indifference,  to feel animals' pain in our hearts."

When Kagami finished, silence hung in the air like a dank odor. Zane decided to break this silence.

"Answer carefully...is that your reason for joining The Crusade? To destroy governments who perform arguably necessary experiments on animals? "

"They aren't necessary, but yes."

"That's dumb as fuck." Zane rolled his eyes apathetically. This caused Kagami to cross her arms across her chest and analyze Zane with a pinch of sympathy.

"Tell me, have you ever loved?" Kagami posed to the young boy. Zane peered at her curiously. What a strange word for her to use in this instance. Running through his mind, Zane tried to find instances in which he had loved, but was unable to retrieve any. Those closest thing he felt towards love was hate. Hate. That was an emotion he knew well.


"No, I hate everything." Zane beamed proudly. Kagami shook her head in disapproval. Someone ought to give this kid a crash course in love and caring for others. What was the point of living if you had nothing in your life to live for to make it fulfilled? Surely there was a time in his life that was positive and was filled with love. He simply had to be rewired, conditioned to feel again.

"I'll teach you...teach you how to love." Kagami snickered slapping Zane's thigh. Physical contact with Kagami caused Zane to burst into a jolly uproar.

"Jeez what a cougar. How do you like your wet pussy fucked?" Zane laughed. Kagami groaned and removed her hand from Zane's leg while rolling her eyes.

"You're repulsive. I'm not talking about that type dingus. I'm referring to how to have compassion and care for others."

Zane blinked a few times before responding briefly. "Yeah ok."

"Ok, then it's settled. This will be our little experimental project." Kagami boomed, clapping her hands together.

"Ha, I thought you said you didn't experiment on animals?" Zane said laughing, wiping away a tear. The woman let out another exasperated groan.

"And how to not be such a smart ass. You know what, since you're sooo smart, figure out how to row this boat gently down the stream all by yourself. I'm taking a nap." Kagami scoffed while kicking her feet up on the front of the boat.

"No thanks, I'll be dumb again." 

"Mmm don't think so. Now row." Kagami snapped cheerfully. Stubbornly, Zane got up from his place in the front of the boat and slightly moved back to position himself in the middle. Aggressively, the pink haired boy lifted up the oars and began to row away. Over and over again, Zane thought about how much better off he'd be without being paired with Kagami for this mission. But orders were orders and he was not going to defy The Divine.

Mumbling several curses to himself, Zane rowed like an Olympic Gold medalist into the rising sun. As a dawn of a new day started, so did another challenge.  

"Mugen, here we come." Zane smiled.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
To deceive your foes, you must first deceive your allies. And then, once    the enemy had his back turned ? you struck. That was one of the first    lessons he had learned during his time with the Intelligence  Gathering   & Espionage Department and they were words that he lived  by. The   moment when Suzuki turned his back, bringing his full  attention to the   grounded Yuuko; _that_ was when Ren Houki struck. It wasn't honourable and it wasn't graceful. But it worked and that was all that mattered.

A blade silently flicked through the darkness. 

Suzuki's sword glinted in the dark; a baleful mixture of the red glare   from his visor and the natural blue hue of the steel. Yuuko's golden   eyes stared it down, giving it a hard stare, then shut themselves. If   she was going to die, then she'd die with dignity. Or so she thought,  but the finishing blow never came.

There  was a deep, pained grunt, but it was the sound of metal  clattering  against the ground that made her open her eyes. She saw the  assassin,  doubled over, and the dark red liquid which flowed into the  cracks and  crevices of the uneven earth. She saw the dead boy's steak  knife  embedded into the ground, chirping with electricity. And, behind  him,  she saw the dead boy, emerging from one of the glowing blue boxes  in the far corner of the cave.

"Bastard," Yuuko heard Jeeha mutter. 

It was Ren Houki, completely unscathed. There was an odd concotion  on his face; something between a smirk and a frown, although the  supercilious disposition was unquestionable. "Shadow clone feints are  the oldest tricks in the book, Suzuki-san. You really didn't see this  coming? I went through all that trouble of making back-up plans, too."  He extended his hand forward. 

"When?" Suzuki managed to growl.  His voice was hoarse - obviously strained - and his head remained  pointed at the ground, staring at the pool of blood that was beginning  to congeal. 

"Since before I came in," Ren replied with a shrug,  and then all amiability in his voice was gone. "So are you going to tell  me what I want to know?" he asked again, and Yuuko could swear she saw electricity flash. Even Jeeha fell quiet. 

"No."

And  then it happened again. The assassin's body twisted and, in the light,  Yuuko noticed - to her horror - the layer of red ice covering his chest  wound. A new blade of ice formed in his hand and he lunged straight for  her. Her eyes widened, but once again, the finishing blow didn't come. 

His  dismembered arm gave a dull thud as it fell onto the ground. Suzuki  gave another suppressed grunt of pain, and slowly looked to his side. It  was the same steak knife, now suspended in the air. The thin blade of  chakra which formed at the tip of the metal was pointed directly at his  throat. 

"Do you feel like talking yet?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2015)

*The Light of Darkness*













Humanity was not created equal; there are those who have transcended their mortal trappings. This transcendence is not hubris, it is factual, and it is reality.

In light of this, calling human beings the most narcissistic of the creatures that congregate on this terra forma may seem an ironic slight, but once the change happens there is a notable separation. What is ?the change?, it is the act of untethering to this world, to see beyond what is there with your eyes but to see with one?s spirit. Only once you denounce the mortal coil can you truly let the Lord?s light within, and only then can you understand The Truth.

The humans rape and pillage the planet with their excessive need for more than what is necessary. Natsu Nakano is the embodiment of this sentiment, the forbearer of extravagant decadence that is the true rapture. These humans are ill-contented worms ruled by the hedonism that?s been hard-wired into the fabric of their DNA.  Humanity has had its chance but now it is time for better, it is time for the Lord to choose those for a new Kingdom, to have a more prominent hand in our destiny. His light shall burn the unworthy to ash and give us a chance to truly save the world, to bless us with true salvation, to produce Outer Heaven.

There is a man who is the facilitator of that will, who does the holy work that his God can not, a human who has truly become untethered from the frailty of conventional mortality. He has long since cast his name away; he has no need for the minutia of the secular world, his life, his very long life, has been about one thing.

*Kukuku*

The murmurs of ethereal dissonance filled the Pope?s stream of consciousness provoking an exaggerated simper to bedeck his countenance. An irresistible force was beckoning him, it did not forcefully compel him but its charms were not lost on him. It was a presence he had felt in his youth, a necessary evil in spreading the light of Jashin, but an evil nonetheless. Raising from behind his desk the old man sauntered toward the door of his office, but he did not walk through it. The shackles binding the Pope to this macrocosm had come undone allowing him to unstick himself from the fabric of tellurian sensibility and through pure tyranny of will send his bodily essence to the place he so desired.

It was not often he used this manner of travel or that he traveled alone for that matter. One of his faithful angels was usually at his side but when it came to this particularly charming entity it was in his best interest to shed pretentious armor and to engage her with his own mettle. As his feet touched down on new ground he was before a church, opening the doors a grisly scene was playing out. An acolyte of Jashin had not only been slain on hallowed ground, but a heretic began to devour the flesh and entrails of the poor soul. Still even in the face of this the old man was unflappable, he gave a perfunctory cross of his chest as if to casually bless the man who would go on to be judged by the light of the Lord.

?I must say I am rather annoyed that you would allow one of your morally derelict miscreants to devour one of my flock in a Church of Jashin. That is very very poor form Durga.?

As the vicar chastised the snow kissed basilisk before him the others who had come to the Church with her began to exhibit more hostile body language. They knew who the man was and yet they didn?t care, to them he was a zealot who they need not respect. His chiding disposition only intensified that lack of respect, if anything it transformed it to something much more violent and much more ill intent. This was not lost on the elderly clergyman.

?There is nothing but love in my heart for you and despite your transgressions I would never think to lay a hand on you, dearie?.? The Pope brought his gloved hand outward as he began to loosen the seams by tugging on the cuff of the glove almost as if accentuating his point with his movement. ?That is not my place, you will have to make your peace with Lord Jashin, however the quintet you find yourself here with. A lady with poise and grace such as yourself would do better to not let your followers be the dregs of society."

?You will show the Goddess some respect you old fool. We did not come here to hear your rumblings.?

?She is a fine lady but her purity does little to wash the filth from your sullied form. If you admit you are powerless and surrender to the one true god, Jashin, then his light will wipe away your sin. Considering what you did to poor Matthew I think it would help you boy-o. Death is not something we Jashinist shy away from it is something we welcome and consider a gift. I am very good at giving presents.?

The carnivorous man only growled in response to the caustic promise of a fatalistic present. He was readying himself to come to blows and his energy was palpable to everyone else in the room.

?I abhor violence but I am always willing to get a little bit closer to god.?​


----------



## Kei (Apr 18, 2015)

_
The Light's Shadow
Durga_​

The stormed tossed and turned. Thunder boomed and lighting decorated the sky. Though it was nothing compared to the storm that was inside the church. Cupid eyes fixated on the priest. Every movement of his chest as he breathed. Every blink of his eyes was being ingrained into Cupid?s mind. One step, he only needed to make one step and it would have been like a tiger on an unexpected boar. However, he wasn?t the only one that had the thought of ending the old man?s life. The priest criticized them, and in turn, criticized their master. An offense that they wouldn?t take lightly. 

?Forgive me.? Their master voice was pleasant and warm, however from the corner of their eyes they could see her curtsey before she lifted back up, ?A mother shouldn?t deafen her ears to the cries of her children.  No matter if they cry or yell, she should listen to them, don?t you agree??

Durga eyes befell on Cupid, ?Make sure you eat it all.?

Cupid looked up at his mother before he turned back the priest. The smell that radiated from him pierced his noise. The smell of roses dominated the room as soon as the old man walked in. That sickly sweet aroma nearly made his stomach churned, but he ignored it for a minute as he turned back to his meal. The sound of Matthew?s body being torn at again, the bones being crunched under teeth and the sound of his organs being squished together in a slew of unhuman noises rung throughout the church once more. 

Though she was the spotlight. When she moved eyes surely followed her. As she passed the now unrecognizable body and stood in front of the old man. She lifted out her hand and smiled. The pope smiled back as he took her hand and kissed it.

?I have come to offer you a hand.? Durga smiled as she leaned towards the pope, ?So smile, for a god has graced your presences.?

?I?ve seen your path take many different twist and turns. A world where you spend your remaining years as a grandfather. A world where you died young. So many stories I could tell you, but I find this one much more interesting.?​
She leaned back and cupped his cheek. For a minute the wrinkle from his face disappeared, the laugh lines, and the sunken eyes. Everything reverted the way back to the way it should have been, but she pulled away almost as if stung her. Her followers looked upon the scene, as she looked at her hands and hissed underneath her breath. Though as soon as she let him go, he reverted back to the old man he was meant to be.

Durga looked around and frowned, ?The world has been tainted, and this world has.? She paused for a moment and looked for the correct words to say. 

?Too many unwanted players.? She finally settled as she frowned up at the ceiling, ?Such insolence wouldn?t be tolerated however?.?

?There is a great interference.? One of her followers stepped forward, the woman bowed her head, before she continued ?I hope I wouldn?t need an introduction you should have seen me plenty of times if you have a knack for politics, but I am Luxuria.?



?And we?ve come to strike up a deal with you.?​
?A deal you shouldn?t refuse?? Luxuria shook her head, ?No a deal you won?t refuse.?

?Would you care to listen to us??


----------



## Hollow (Apr 20, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn’t Matter Which Way You Go IX_

Yuuko could only stare, mouth open wide, as Ren (that guy who she had just seen die) came out of nowhere and proceeded to kick some robot ass. The girl even forgot to feel frustrated at the fact that she had also been fooled by the boy's clone and instead simply breathed out in relief over the fact that she wasn't dead yet.

She just wished he didn't have to torture Suzuki for information right in her face too. The girl was just beginning to drag her exhausted self away from the scene when she was forced to look around with surprise as a new voice made its presence known to...herself? The entire group? Yuuko couldn't really tell if the voice was inside her head or not.

"I told you that you could have your fun robo-kira but I didn't think you fucking around would leave you in such a state. It's pathetic but your embarrassment is almost worth the price of admission."

The voice of the modified hero nonchalantly intruded into the minds of the four combatants as if he were right next to them and yet his presence was null. He was obviously broadcasting from another location watching from his hide sight at the goings-ons in the _forest of Lightning_.

Yuuko would think she had finally gone crazy if it weren't for her temporary team mates shocked faces mirroring her own. She opened her mouth to comment on what was going on but the voice’s next words quickly shut her up.

“When people do bad things then it’s only right for them to be punished, no?” There was an upward inflection to his question, which was in contradiction to how rhetorical it was by way of its simplicity. “You have all done bad things, haven’t you? It kind of makes you wonder which of those bad things is the reason you’ve ended up in this place. Take little Yuuko-chan for instance. She sat in a puddle of her own tears and piss as a mass murderer slaughtered her mother. What kind of person watches their own mother, whom they claim to love die like a dog?”

He let his words linger in the air for a moment before continuing on…

“I’m skeptical at the intellect of most within this group so to answer my own question it’s a bad person. That level of moral bankruptcy has a way of carrying over. You’re not here for being a shitty daughter. I could care less that you were a shitty child; you are here for what you have done to me.”

Yuuko’s lips pressed together to form a thin line, her complexion losing whatever little color it had as her eyes darkened into an almost black indigo. Her throat closed on itself, her heart beating painfully hard inside her chest and her nails dug into the earth and then her skin as she closed her hands into tight fists. There were a thousand things she wanted to retort in the second that ticked after the voice’s last words. From insults to sharp demands that she get the explanation she deserve. 

But despite the irrational anger that clouded her mind, one thing Yuuko knew. This was the bastard who had found it funny to recreate the scene where her mama had died a painful death, where she had been marked for life by a blade her fingers now twitched to wield. And, as if this wasn’t enough, he dared belittle her past weakness and then act as if nothing of the event that had shaped Yuuko to become who she is today mattered in comparison to whatever she had done to offend him.

Slowly, the girl lifted herself off the ground even thought her knees shook with exhaustion and her eye sight wavered. Her head held high with pride, Yuuko spoke with quiet, deadly words. Her bubbly self forgotten in the seat of the broken truck she had awakened on. “You dare bring me to this place, send a freak after me and speak of my darkest nightmares and then dismiss it as if something I don’t even know about is more important? You dare belief yourself and your petty problems more important than my mama’s death?”

The girl then looked directly into Suzuki’s eyes, who was still being held by Ren, as if she could somehow see the man behind all this shit through the robot’s visor. And if glares could kill the entire world would now be lying at her feet.

“Well why don’t you come out of whatever shit hole you’re hiding in and come tell me that to my. Fucking. Face.”

“Wait, Yuuko-chan!” Jeeha tried to stop her but she was already finished with the hand seals and soon lightning burst from her fingers as both Ren and Suzuki were forced to jump away to evade the blow. She didn’t regret it one bit, even as her vision blurred and darkened and her own body shut itself down in order to save her from death by chakra exhaustion. The duo from Konoha turned their attention to Yuuko for the moment as the cyborg ninja made way to renew his assault, incensed by the words of his employer, however he stopped abruptly in his tracks. Craning his neck to the sight the fiber optics in his helmet began to pick up the presence of another approaching. It was time for Suzuki to retreat for the time being. He threw down a smokebomb and vanished in it's vaporous veil.

Yuuko clenched her fists and looked up at the dark sky, her eyes glaring at the fake clouds. “I’ll find him. And I’ll make him take me to whoever’s behind this. I don’t care if my stamina decided to take a break and leave me behind. I don’t give a darn if he’s a thousand times stronger. No one pisses on my mama’s death and lives to tell the story. He better be hiding, he probably is but it doesn’t matter. I’ll find him. And when I do…that bitch is going down!”

_Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned._​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
"If it only were that simple." 

Rosuto's feet exited the world of true imagination, as it began to shape within the veils of white. His body took form upon this reality, landing on the soil of the earth beneath his heels. The density of emotion etched itself upon bark and leaves; the resolution of anger and sadness blended together with the solace and loneliness of loss across the fields on this night. Indeed, this sensation was familiar to him. His chest bloated after inhaling the world's breeze. The smell of blood and the tinge of crimson roamed, lingered upon the distance as the vision of three reached him. As white dispersed from his self, his feet guided him to the three whom stood before. 

"That's my head you're chasing after. I'd rather you leave any and all confrontation of such to someone who truly holds a grudge." 

His voice laced in noted violence even after he has spoken with a tranquil tone. Through the seems of his calm composure, the evoking madness made itself apparent. With eye of sapphire locked on the team of which had seemed to not have only experienced hell, but also been there long enough to be sickened by it. 

"How oddly quaint that he hasn't disposed of you all yet. That merely makes matters difficult. The tower serves purpose, but the man won't settle until only one of you is left breathing." 

"Rosuto-san," Yuuko didn't need to look up to verify her conclusion. They might have met only twice but Rosuto was already enough of a good friend that she could simply recognize the boy by his voice. That said, she still didn't really like what he was implying. "It's been a long time." She took a deep breath and then closed her eyes, trying to clear her head a little in order to think about what she had just heard and how best to reply.

There was a dull look of surprise in the Houki's eyes when Rosuto's body formed itself through the veil. He'd spent, what, the best part of a year and a half searching for him after the Nakano Gala and for him to appear now...

He almost laughed. But he didn't. Instead, he calmly walked over to his floating knife and collected it from the air, quietly polishing the murky blood with a hankerchief as he continued to listen to the conversation between his new team mate and the Missing-Nin from Sunagakure. That they knew each other was a curious development. Fate really did have a funny way of throwing curve balls.

Jeeha, for his part, just looked very confused. "Uh, Ren? What's going o-"

"Shut up and listen," the Houki answered back, with a chilling coldness to his voice. Jeeha shut up.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 20, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light​
A brawl. That's what this was? The man wanted to see them kill one another so that he could kill whomever remained (she had a hard time believing they'd receive a grand prize and be allowed to go home after winning). "Barbaric." she muttered to herself, a chill running down her spine. Carefully, she opened her eyes once more and forced herself to sit up. It really didn't do to be laying on her back, at least 95% (Suzuki had rubbed off on her with his habit of speaking in percentages) of her strength gone, with three guys looking down on her in the hidden shadows of a forest. Then, the girl slowly stared at each of her temporary team mates with some fondness.

It didn't matter that they had probably done it for their own personal reasons. She would be dead if they hadn't been there. Jeeha might be a little strange and Ren might be an arrogant ass, but she was breathing. "I don't care what kind of games that freak is trying to make us play." Yuuko turned to look back at Rosuto, her words clear even if her mind was spinning. "I refuse to bite the hand that helped me when I was at my worst."

She grinned. A real one for her somewhat frustrating friend. "Fine, his head can be yours. I'll make sure to serve it on a silver platter, special with red ribbon and all, to you alone. Once I'm done cutting it."

Her words laced themselves withing a certainty he has yet seen her express so fondly. With a cross of his arms, his eye scanned her feature. A grin... Smiles turned on every cheek, embellished the mien adequately so. Her's was that which shone a radiance of both rejection and fondness. A lyricism which he could both accommodate and relish upon, and also ponder and hide from it.  

"That thing on your lip. I remember it fondly." The Melody Arm rose to his mouth, caressing the tip of it's flesh while staring directly at the young lass. "A similar one crossed on mines, way back before my arm was severed and all I cared about vanished before I could realize." His mind remembered the moment, the tragedies and turmoils he endured throughout the time he faced the world with resolution at hand. A burden which etched itself into soul and mind and prortuded into body and skill. His as it traced his skin upwards into his closed eyes, the flocks of hair turning aside at the push of his arm, pulling it back as he exposed the Sharingan. 

"I remember it all. It's the glimmer that keeps me standing. The only glimmer this man hasn't snatched from my grasps."  

The smell still lingered. The conjunction of both rose and blood mixtured together to blend with the world which haunted the dream. Not even his sanctuary had a means to exterminate such scent which roamed on his sense, something he could percieve because it was meant for him alone. "You're correct in assuming one thing, it has been some time since we've last seen." 

Rosuto hasn't broken eye contact.

"This is not an order, but a warning. Me and him have a rather difficult past. And he's a difficult man." Rosuto demonstrate a smile... disbelief, a release? What could it mean, certainly is wasn't happiness. The memories played. 

"To him... death would be a release from this life. That's too simple. Our sentences has yet to be carried out. He's going to tear everything you care about away from you. Destroy those who choose to follow you. Corrupt those you love, and once you have lost everyone and everything you value."

He switched his palm to his other eye.

"He'll drive a blade into your eye." 

"Rosuto-san," Yuuko interrupted him with a soft voice. Her grin faded long ago as she listened to the boy's words. "Let me correct you. He tore everything you cared about from you. Destroyed those who chose to follow you. Corrupted those you love and, then, he drove a blade into your eye."

The girl paused, taking a deep breath in order to let her words sink. Her heart broke for him. In her own simple life, she couldn't even imagine what kind of pain Rosuto had suffered in that man's hands. She stretched out the palms of her hands, not a request for someone to help her get up but to show her friend that they were both made of skin, flesh and bone. Then she smiled again. "I fear he'll attack my friends and, more importantly, my home. But he will do it whether I bow down and die now or fight. My hands are clean, I have no scars. Not the kind you have."

"I think..." She swallowed, unsure whether she had the right to say this or not. "I think you believe yourself the right one to fight because you have nothing to lose? And you're warning me because I, unlike you, have everything to lose. But you're wrong Rosuto-san. It's exactly because I have everything to lose that I should stand up and fight."

Her words sudden became sorf, this was but a sentiment he had forgotten about entirely. Sympathy, care. "You give me too much credit." He silence himself. This wasn't because of worry about her character or her future. He lowered his arm, this was merely making payment where payment was due. His hands had to see justice and if anyone else snatched that away from him, he wouldn't be able to sleep at night. It was an ideology he held to tightly.

To Save The Majority, He Would Sacrifice The Minority.  

This was an essentail rule for progress, a code which if broken would break and corrupt the world as if already has. 

"Your names, along with others are paired within a list. Withing a white void where all is either dream, yet not so far from truth. There lies a secret one of which this man, his name, Mao Motonashi has found. He doesn't need all of you, only one."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
A clap, followed by another clap, and then a hollow sounding laugh. "I've half the mind to try and cut you where you stand, Rosuto," said Ren, discarding the now blood stained hankerchief onto the ground. His knife gleamed murderously under the light of his lanterns. "But then, I'd be losing my ticket out of here, wouldn't I?" he clicked his tongue, rather making no  attempt to veil his irritation at the circumstances at hand.

He leveled his hard gaze directly onto Rosuto's, his blue eyes giving off that signature glow of theirs. There was an unspoken intensity in his glare. "I'm not interested in your melodramatic stories, your sophistry or killing Jeeha and..." his head tilted in the direction of Yuuko. "Whoever she is," the Houki added on, with a slight pause. "What I want, Rosuto, is an answer. A nice, clear concise answer on how to get the hell out of here."

"Ren. How about you ask me kindly. Then I might consider the chances that your threats aren't composed of bullshit and air." Rosuto paused, turning his glance towards the boy of the Eien Machi incident. 

_How are either of those two things related at all? _

"You're here because you exist. Because you're alive, because Mao isn't in it for the quick kill, he's in it to make you bleed enough that you'll die on your own. This tower, this place is as you can see, a representation of repressed thoughts and emotions. And the method of escape is as simple as it seems. Defeat the final boss."

His eye morphed into the abomination ? Omoikane. The sinister, almost sickly, chakra it radiated made Ren narrow his eyes. Neither Jeeha nor Yuuko could feel it as he could, but he knew that those eyes weren't something of this world. And yet... why did the chakra that seeped through it feel so familiar to him?

"This world and ours are mingling on a thin line, the esscense of another lingers across the seems and within it there's a list. Your names all adorn such with color of blood ink. I can see them, and whatever this represents it goes along with whatever Mao has planned. I know that an entity beyond knows of him, and even he is worried of whatever he's cooking. To reach him, we must ascend to the apex of this place and face against whatever it means that he has for us."

Rosuto turned back to the group, switching between person to person. A momentary reprieve. "Now, this is a lot more convoluted... But what if I were to say that you're the future? The ones who hold the world by your shoulders?"  

Yuuko sighed in response and simply shook her head at the boy's question. "I'm not so mighty that I have shoulders wide enough to carry the world, Rosuto-san. I content myself with Kumogakure."

Jeeha sighed and slid a hand through his hair with a theatrical flourish. The  swelling and dull pain that ran through his body had mostly faded by  now, although the small stream of now dried blood that ran down his  forehead made it somewhat difficult to read his facial expression. "Sounds kinda' tacky. The Will of Fire stuff is already lame enough, but saving the world?" he shrugged, then looked back at Rosuto earnestly. "I just want  to get home and maybe have some dumplings after a tiring day of getting  hunted down by murderous cyborg people. If I get to save the world in  the process though, I guess I'm fine with that." 

"Dumplings...I could use some right about now..." the girl offered, rubbing her stomach with a frown. It would help her strength restore faster.

Ren, for his part, just rolled his eyes. That melodramatic way of speaking that sounded like it was pulled from pulp fiction had a particularly aggravating effect on him. "I'd say that's quite rich, coming from someone who's worked with two psychopaths before."

"He had his reasons," Yuuko interrupted, narrowing her eyes at Ren.

"Let him talk," Rosuto responded. "It's not everyday a man with two thousand innocent lives under his belt speaks as if he's any different from a madman himself." He closed his Sharingan and continued.

_Oh great, we're back to that again._

"Now, Ren. Do like you should and listen. You're part of the intelligence department, so I would consider you can do justice to such." He exhaled, inhaled, then continued. It helped calm the nerves.

_I thought you said let me talk. _


----------



## Hollow (Apr 20, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go X_

"This world is Mao's, or so he thinks. He believes we're merely invading it because he has a God complex. Any and all who step on it and start working their magic without his express say so, will be damned. Reason why I don't have an arm, and why at one point both my eyes were yanked from their sockets. This list, whatever it is, shits entirely on whatever perception he has of himself, and on top of that, it functions as a catalyst to something else. But only one of us actually needs to be there, the others are, well... a means for him to release some pent up stress. He likes you a lot, but he likes it when you're screaming at the edge of the abyss better." 

The Houki took a deep breath. Not to calm his nerves, as Rosuto did, but to calm his rage. There was little more he wanted, at this point, than to cut the bastard's throat, but even the vengeful shinobi couldn't deny that there were more... pressing matters. "Right," he finally said, "and who else is here? You mentioned a list. Are we the only people on that?"

"Not quite the VIP I was hoping for..." Jeeha muttered under his breath.

He activated his Primal Mangekyou once more, reading the list and those who were invited to this hell of Mao.

"Kyo, Hisashi, Meiji, Taneda, Takashi, Rioku, Hatori, Retsu." He spoke their named, before closing his eye along with his link to the White Room. 

"Whatever these people have it's enough to activate whatever Mao has at the end. A putrid chakra is making it's way to something, channeling withing something. It's large and it's at the end of this place. On his possession. And one of us is the key."

Yuuko considered the names carefully. She knew some of those and, frankly, it was weird. Having seen how Meiji's trashing had influenced Takashi, she hoped they didn't meet anytime soon. Knowing Hatori was also in this mess was kind of comforting, at least she had another brother she could...no. Who was she kidding. He hadn't come back to Kumo yet, he wasn't a brother.

"That's why he only needs one of us alive. But he doesn't know which one is the key?" She asked Rosuto with a puzzled tone. "How is making us kill each other until the last one is standing a way to find it?"

She was going to let him answer, she really was. But then a more important question crossed her mind and, honestly, she really didn't care about the freak's games. She had no intention of killing or getting killed in this place. "Well, the list and all that apart. How do we find this bastard and how do we put an end to him?"

Ren's gaze shifted. There was a subtle bloodlust before, now replaced with a suspicious curiosity. His grip on the knife didn't loosen any. "I didn't sense you until just a few moments ago, and the white veil around you when you appeared..." he paused. "You can travel between these places somehow, can't you?"

"Only to my sanctuary And not by my own power. You've been there before. To the White Room." 

His eyes narrowed at this. "The White Room," he said, almost spitting the words out. "Weird place to make your sanctuary. That guy's connected to all this?"

"The White Room?" Jeeha frowned, turning to Yuuko to see if she had any idea as to what was going on either. Hopefully, she was just as clueless as he was...

_The White Room_...Was it connected to that aura of Rosuto's that she had touched previously? Was that why she had been placed in this mess even though she was a simple girl from a simple village? Before she could speak though, the boy himself explained.

"He's connected to Mao. He's not quite fond of him either." Rosuto continued "The White Room and I are close, closer than what you might think. Almost bounded to each other you might say. And whatever he wants, it's the same as what I want. And that's to see Mao die. To end his game? Well... You have to play it to reach the end." 

"What if I don't want to play?"

"You wouldn't be here." 

"There has got to be a way to cheat. Every game can be cheated on," she remarked with confidence. That was one of the lessons her mentor had thought her. "We're shinobi, we're not meant to play by the rules anyway. Give me a hand Rosuto-san, you must know a way."​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 20, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light​

"I don't. Not when the one who's cheating is Mao. I'm only limited to switching through the dreams. I myself don't know where he is." 

Ren walked over to his lanterns, reached inside the one he had left open and produced a brown leathered briefcase. Hitoku. "I can fit everyone inside my lanterns and this thing," he said, raising the briefcase to the light. "I don't suppose that would get everybody through?"

"I have no desire to go meet the other players. I know some...but I imagine they might not share my unwillingness to kill to win this silly game. I'll stay here and search for a way outside this...you called it a tower? Then this must be a floor. If there aren't any stairs, I'll create a hole somewhere." Just as soon as she had her body willing to listen to her orders again, that is.

"Yuuko-chan," said Jeeha. "I know as little about all of this business as you do but I, uh, don't think we can just escape this place by digging a really big hole or finding a set of stairs."

"Don't worry, Jee-chan," the girl answered with a fond smile. "I'm sure Ren, with all his mighty power, will figure something out. Won't you, Ren-san?" She wiggled her eyebrows at the boy.

"I hope he does. Because this is where we part ways." 

Yuuko frowned. And then sighed, resignedly. She really didn't want to part with the only friend she had in this place. As fond as she might be of Jeeha and Ren, she barely knew them. But there was nothing she could do about it so the girl got up with a painful grunt and made her way to Rosuto, crossing her arms and looking up at him with defiance. "I'm guessing there's a big chance will meet again on the boss floor. Don't make me have to call Mi-chan to drag your sorry ass from death's hands when I see you. Bye, bye."

Jeeha looks to Rosuto, then at Ren. "Does... this mean that I lost?" he whispered quietly.

The Houki turned to the auburn haired shinobi, gave a very weak sympathetic smile, a pat on the back and said, "you're an idiot."

"Damn."

Rosuto stared down at Yuuko, after even her strain she looked at him imposingly. This image merely reminded him of someone, Setsuko herself had the same gleam in her stare. Something that he quickly shook off, something he rather not be reminded at. Placing his hand on top of her head. "Don't die." 

He said, avoiding her stare. Turning to the other two he continued. "At least try to keep her safe. We'll have our moment, sooner than you might think." 

"And what, pray tell, are we meant to do now?" Ren arched an eyebrow. "Twiddle with our thumbs until you find a solution or Suzuki comes back?"

"Find a way out."

"Took the words right out of my mouth." He turned, and inhaled as he awaited for the brush of white to engulf him. It was time for him to deal with his own dream, to play this game is to meet Mao at the end. And he couldn't waste such an opportunity. White soon took possession of him, his image began to fade with what seemed to be a portal. And his presence vanished withing thin air.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2015)

Fragments. The colors, memories, my heart, everything is fragmented. I didn't think it was like this at first, but looking back how could I be so foolish? It was so very apparent and only now am I noticing. What can be to blame? Is there anyone or anything to blame? Is it because I've grown out of my own ignorance? I can't say for certain one way or another, but what I can say is that it has all lead up to this very moment.

Back when I was young everything was so black and white, so simple. You lived, you breathed, and then you died. The simplicity of it almost drove me insane, and little did I realize the complexity that is life. Nothing can be that simple, especially not a topic of grand scale like that. There are so many variables, so many possible outcomes that drives such a common ending for all life that it makes it unique. A purpose, that is what many seek, what many desire.

Searching for one, or admitting for the lack of one, can both equally eat at the mind until you are but a hollow shell of your former self. It divides you, forces you to make decisions you are not comfortable with. Regardless of your morals, or of your decisions, or of your thoughts, you have to live with every single action you've made from the day you are born - to the day you die. It is the cycle every living creature must face.

So why do we make the decisions we do? If living life is a one time offer then it'd make sense to live it in prosperity, to live as well as you can. Of course as humans we make mistakes, we're flawed, it's in our nature. Making grand mistakes though? Making horrendous choices that can negatively affect not only your own life, but those around you, why do people go to lengths to make life miserable.

The reason I've come up with is because most evil is rooted from innate goodness. The heart yearns for a better life, maybe for yourself or for your loved ones. For that reason alone many decide it'd be better to steal, or to harm, or to kill, so to reach the happiness they or their loved ones deceivingly deserved. It's a false justification to make their decisions valid, the good from the evil.

Hurdling past anothers evil doings is a large hurdle many struggle, because many are struggling with their own demons. We as humans can barley understand what motivates us to keep going, to keep doing the things we do, so how can we possibly step into the shoes of another and understand their reasoning's behind it.

Sometimes the truth of these matters bring immense pain. I don't know why he brutally murdered so many people, but I do know why he lied about it. He was atoning, atoning every day. I never once stopped to think about that, how he lied to protect me, to protect all of us. I was too blinded by rage after his death to even send him words of passing. He was just gone and I was so angry. It's only now that I understand why; he wasn't only protecting himself. I see that now. 

On the other hand many seek human relations, be it romantic or platonic. It's because as humans we can't help but feel empathy for one another. However at times we want more than what we can ask for one another. In this world humans use one another because they need more empathy, and without it they become desperate. They try and force others to their will not because they wish malice against their partner, but because they want to feel more to replace the pain they are feeling. Even this I understand now, which I try to respect more and more with each passing day.

Despite all of that, there is still evil that roots itself in evil incarnate. There is no good stemming from it, only existing for malicious intent. To cause pain, grief, misfortune over someone for little to no reason. They enjoy watching tear stained faces as wallowing screams fill the air and blood stains the ground red. No matter what good origins they may initially have, once you start down this road it is almost impossible to stray back. 

This was no more clear to me than it was on that night. Originally I could only see fragments, colors. I was very bright, yellow, pink, a hint of red mixed in. It wasn't until the sunny day faded down to a orange sunset where I became, no longer bright, but dull. This orange turned to black, however, on that night. I lost all sense of colors, of who I was. The colors, they were no longer fragmented, it was one unified piece. However, with the loss of colors I instead took their place - As fragments.

This is who I am, and this is the path I am going to take, for the rest of my life.


----------



## Hero (Apr 21, 2015)

*Shinji Inoue*
Where Is My Mother
PART 1












____________

 
"YOU'RE A FUCKING LIAR!" Shinji roared, kicking through the doors to the Inoue's royal banquet hall. A man turned around, his gold eyes snapping.



"My son, just who I wanted to see-" the man started to say but was violently interrupted by Shinji, whom now held the man tightly up against the wall. The Prince's body was cloaked in a vivid green, and pulsated slowly like the beat of a dying heart. "Your Celeritas Shroud has improved." Shinji's father said feigning interest.

"Shut the fuck up!" Shinji spat. The Prince's eyes searched The King's face ravenously for any indication of feeling, but the man was devoid of any, even the slightest hint of anger. "Those lies you fed me as a boy...it pulled hella strands of truth to appear fleek, but the thing about lies is..." Shinji paused, drawing his face ever closer to his Father's, "Lies don't fit snugly into disguises. Sooner or later the cloak falls off and you're left staring at the stark..._ass_ naked truth which is always an uncomfortable, well at least for the liar." Shinji hissed while tightening his grip. "I found my sister, Sayano...the one you said to be dead, so let's cut the bullshit. Now father, I hope you don't think I couldn't bring myself to mark skin?" Shinji whispered revealing a kunai, "I'll take this kunai to you, if you wanna keep up this charade. I'll carve my name in your damn chest so that every beat of your heart will remind you that I'm not that little boy you used to beat on anymore. Ol' man, blood is binding, but I would rather see you destroyed than see lie to me again, so I suggest you not try me, or you will suffer as no earthly creature has.” Shinji slammed his father's back against the wall. “Or ever will. But aye, that is a suggestion, and one you are free to igore at your own peril. But you are are going to answer my question. Where is my mother?"

From around the corner, a servant came carrying a bountiful feast, completely oblivious to the scuffle unfolding in front of him. Upon seeing The King pinned up against the wall, the man gasped. "King Yoshihide, Prince Shinji! What in heavens?!"

"Leave us, we will be fine." Yoshihide waved his hand casually. "Before you depart, place the food on the table. I'm sure my boy is hungry." Yoshihide turned to his head back to Shinji, delivering an icy stare. Nodding his head in accordance, the servant quickly placed the dishes on the massive banquet table and left the two men to be alone.

"There are two kinds of idiots - those who don't take action because they have received a threat, and those who think they are taking action because they have issued a threat. If you don't remove your hands immediately, I will render you unable to biologically maintain life.” Yoshihide said calmly. Although there wasn't a hint of anger in Yoshihide's voice, Shinji could help but feel apprehensive, maybe even a little scared. As instructed, Shinji released his father from his vice grip. After brushing himself off, The King signaled Shinji to join him at the table. Reluctant, Shinj followed his dad to the table and took a seat a few paces down from him.

In the midst of eating his food, Yoshihide stopped chewing and stared intently at his son. Feeling as if eyes were observing him, Shinji after a few minutes looked up to meet his father's empty glare. "Are you gonna speak or nah?" Shinji spoke through a mouth full of food. Yoshihide looked continued to look at Shinji with careful eyes as if he was trying to judge something. Wiping his mouth with the napkin provided and taking a large sip of wine, Yoshihide finally spoke.

"Your mother was murdered, that much is true." 

At hearing his father utter those words, Shinji immediately stopped chewing. There is only one kind of shock worse than the totally unexpected: the expected for which one has refused to prepare. Clearing his throat, Shinji followed up on his father's comment with a stern voice. "Who, who murdered her?"

Yoshihide's previously calm demeanor soon began to fade and shape itself into a grotesque emotion, that of a pure and unfiltered grudge. Yoshihide's anger was beginning to flow like water. His hate was like that of stagnant water; anger that he'd denied himself  the freedom to feel, the freedom to flow; water that he had  gathered in one place and left to rot buried in lies. Stagnant water becomes dirty,  stinky, disease-ridden, poisonous, deadly; that was what his hate, his grudge manifested into. It didn't forget, and it never forgave. Looking straight into his son's soul, Yoshihide revealed the identity of Shiori Inoue's murderer.

"Your sister."
​ ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
_Well this is brilliant_. Ren spun the knife in his hand, jaw  clenched morosely, and slid it back into its compartment in the  briefcase. He wasn't tired, as such — the fight had been far harder on  Jeeha and   than it had been on him, but the whole situation was more than a little  frustrating. The Houki was used to being in the know and not being in  the know was especially irritating. And that's not to mention having to  work with that perennial sophist. A glance at his lanterns, and a thin  lipped smile.

"I'll send my lanterns out to scout the forest," he finally said, if a  little tersely. "If there's anything abnormal around, it'll show up on  the screen of the one we're keeping here. My sensing hasn't picked  anything up, though."

"Some food would be welcome, but I doubt there's anything in here.  Besides Suzuki, I also doubt we'll be seeing any other enemies for a  while,"   sat back down and closed her eyes, trying to relax as best as she could.  I'm sure he'll make a come back but I'm fairly sure that, for now,  we're free to laze around and restore our energy a little bit before the  next round."

For his part, Jeeha was trying to wipe away the blood from his forehead —  with very limited success, as most of it had dried up and become  flakey. Yuuko, having apparently heard his subsequent scowl, brought her  attention to him. "Jee-chan," she grinned at the boy, patting the  ground next to her so the boy would sit down as well. "Come on, let's  play a game!"

_You're kidding me. _Ren's finger twitched. _Spasm? _He gave a subdued sigh, did his best to ignore the two behind him, and went back to work. 

The auburn haired boy walked over to the wall   had sat herself down on and, somewhat ungracefully, knelt down next to  her and slumped against the cold, rough surface of stone. It poked at  his spine, and was exceedingly uncomfortable, but he didn't let it show.  "Well, since there's nothing better to do..." the shinobi's voice  trailed off.

Holding out her hand, the girl waited until he also held his out to link  her hand with his and start the first round of thumb war. "I made my  point clear back there," she remarked with a bubbly smile after a while,  even though her tone was serious. "I don't intend to harm anyone that  doesn't attack me. But, honestly, I'm treating you two like allies even  though I have no idea where you stand."

Jeeha interlocked his fingers with hers then, with his tongue stuck out  in concentration, began to attack her thumb with his own. Years of thumb  wars as a child had made him something of a veteran. "Well, we're all  stuck in this together, aren't we?" he smiled, maneuvering his thumb  above Yuuko's own and pressing down on it. "Gotcha."

She puffed her cheeks, pretending the loss bothered her before  challenging him for yet another round. "You're not going to win so  easily this time!"

The Houki, for his part, was pre-occupied at his lighthouse, typing away  furiously at a digital keyboard. A monotonous rhythm of taps. "If I  didn't consider you an ally you'd probably be dead now," he replied  bluntly. "It wouldn't be efficient for us to fight, anyway. Whoever's  left over would just be easy pickings for Suzuki."

Sacrificing another round to the boy,   turned to stare at Ren as he spoke. "Thank you," she said sincerely. "I  only hope that next time we face him, I won't be such an easy target for  the robot. Which leads me to another question, Ren-san. You seemed to  have known him and, better, how to block his ice attacks. It would make  things a thousand times easier if I had some information before we face  him again."

She would understand if he wouldn't tell her though. Knowledge isn't really something a   can just give freely after all and she knew that better than she knew  the palm of her hand. In the world they lived, information could either  lead to win or loss. Ren might have said she was an ally. But exactly  how long would he continue to see her that way if the situation at hand  changed?

"Hmm," Ren muttered to nobody in particular. The typing stopped, and he  turned around. "It's quite a simple trick, actually. You understand that  his hyōtōn sword works by the way of flowing chakra through the blade  and into the target, right?"

She nodded ruefully, gasping when Jeeha took the opportunity to capture  her thumb again. "I researched similar concepts when I thought about  beginning lessons in Kenjutsu. I would have used lightning though, not  ice."

The Houki nodded patiently. "Right. And you're aware that raiton users  can flow electricity through their own body to mitigate the effects of  other raiton jutsu?" he asked, but carried on before she could reply.  "It works on the same principle. If you flow chakra through your weapon,  when the two blades clash, his hyōtōn won't have anything to travel  through because it'll be blocked off by your chakra."

Humming to herself,   thought about what the boy said carefully before answering, shaking her  head with a small smile. "My chakra reserves aren't particularly large.  I'll leave you to face Suzuki face to face next time we meet, like last  time. And focus solely on backup."

"Oh, I can tell your reserves aren't that great," Ren commented. "I'm a  sensor. My stamina isn't brilliant either, probably only a little better  than yours really, but efficiency is more important anyway. If you keep  pumping out jutsu one by one, then your stamina's obviously going to  deplete faster. You wasted a lot of chakra earlier."

"Ren, come on man," Jeeha frowned indignantly, his eyes drifting away from the thumb war at hand. "We're meant to be resting!"

"We are," Yuuko laughed as she finally managed to beat him with her  thumb. Though she had a feeling the boy had simply let her win this  time. "That doesn't mean we shouldn't discuss what's happening at hand,"  she added, taking her hand back and resting both on her lap before  looking at Ren again.

"You're right," she admitted with a sigh. "My taijutsu is crap though, Haru constantly reminds me of that." Yuuko  frowned at how many times the guy that held her heart had deemed it fit  to remind her of her weaker physique, even though he never accepted to  train her. "I rely too much on my techniques since I don't have many  other abilities besides my speed. I could try to use that to our  advantage next time though. Maybe act as decoy for you guys and confuse  Suzuki a little while I'm at it."

"That'd just wear you out even faster," Ren replied. "Chakra is  spiritual energy and physical energy. Doubt it'd do any good, anyway.  Suzuki is too good at what he does to be caught off guard by a little  speed." He sighed. "Besides, there's nothing wrong with the basics. A  few traps can go a long way; there's no need to be flashy all the time.  We can set some things up to prepare ourselves for his next... visit.  Worse comes to worst, I think I could take him anyway, although..." The  Houki gave a private smile to himself.

_I'd rather not reveal that hand yet._

The only girl in the trio smiled at his confidence, somewhat reassured  by it. "It reminds me though, don't you find it strange that Suzuki was  sent out to kill us when Rosuto-san has just explained this is some kind  of all out brawl where only one of us is supposed to live? Do you think  that means Mao has already figured out none of us is the...key?"

"Maybe," he replied, "but I think he's operating under the impression  that the key will be the strongest of the people pulled into this place.  With that in mind then, the strongest of us would naturally be the  survivor at the end? Suzuki was probably just sent in to pick that  person out. To try and kill everyone until a candidate was spotted,  perhaps."

"I don't like this," Jeeha grunted, slinking back into the wall. "It's  just a massive headache. Come to think of it... do you guys even  remember how you all got here? 'cause I woke up drawing a complete  blank."

"No, even what I was doing before being brought here is fuzzy. My head hurts if I try to recall it," Yuuko shook her head with a troubled frown. "It's disconcerting that they were able to capture me while I was in my home though..."

"You'd be surprised at how weak the security detection barriers are,  sometimes..." Ren muttered to himself, then turned to look at the screen  behind him again. A resigned sigh. "Nothing's been found. It's just... a  normal forest."


----------



## Kenju (Apr 26, 2015)

Riokou of Silent Honors
PERDITION ARC
-Raiders' Season-

An onslaught came their  way. Much to the surprise  of Riokou, these creatures heading their war were much faster than the savages she had dealt with years ago before. Yet, as she  monitored the movements of their black bodies, she came to notice something,---

They were sluggish,

One of the Gokiburi charged madly with black scythes for hands, but the attacked lacked any technique despite it's speed. As such, with a hair's breath, Riokou bent down in order to evade. But as the first flew over her head, the second Gokiburi, with katana's as hands, swing downwards without a hint of life in it's movements.

A slice came down, but instead of evading, the girl swung her leg upwards from her lowered position. The kick struck the assailants arm, interrupting his strike. Using the chance, Riokou followed her kick up with a cartwheel and then a flip in order to gain so distance. The small peace was literally momentary, as the first Gokiburi had swung back around and once again reared the deadly tips of it;s scythe.

The kunochi rushed backwards with her heel but her reaction speed could only manage so much against their sheer speed; The black scythe cut across her shoulder, to double onto the the acidic material known as the Black Splash also struck her.

"AAAGGHH!!"

The agony of her flesh being eaten away didn't end there. The other Gokiburi with katana's for hands regained its balance and lunged after   Riokou with it's black jetbacks. Like always, she pushed through the pain, holding onto the open wound, she once again ducked the incoming assault. However, she half-rolled on her neck, knees bent and feet facing the ceiling, Riokou gave a double upward stomp to the enemy above her, just in time.

The move sending her foe into the hair, she quickly recovered a kunai from her pouch. Without a delay, the scythe-wielding Gokiburi once again charged recklessly but with the speed to make up for it. Thanks to it's predictability, the green-haired warrior could fore-see the the incoming diagonal swing. She pressed forward with a mean launch in her step. Their meeting hadn't even been a second, as Riokou allowed one of her knees to lower, evading the easily seen attack, and pushing off the ground yet again.

Holding her short kunai in reverse grip, Riokou swung while flying past the black mass, opening up a large cut from it's chest to it's left abdomen. She faced the creature yet again, and as she expected, the wound she had just delivered began to peice it's self together mud reforming. 

As the other Gokiburi crashedd onto the ground from the sky, and rose to it's feet, the girl clicked her teeth.

"Darnit, their regeneration is even faster than the savages,"

"What's wrong?"

Riokou heard Diarmu's voice as she faced her current enemies. "You can't even handle these guys? Damn were you just laying on your ass for the past two years doing nothing?" His was a mocking tone, that the girl, as visually seen, was not very pleased hearing, "Don't let me down, the person that....beat....me should be able to handle this. Or do you need me to kill one of your friends again so you can get rilled up?!"

"Don't you dare!!!", At the moment she turned and faced that true monster, the two black beings once again charged after her head.​


----------



## popablurf (Apr 26, 2015)

*Dancing with Demons*

]
* Dancing With Demons*

              It's pitch black outside, the streetlights glow a dull orange and reflect on the pavement directly below. A lone bike rides and generates the sound of wheels turning which fills the quiet air. The bike stops at the end of a culdesack as the rider hops over the seat and begins to approach the nearby parked truck, he approaches, silently he places his hand on the handle and carefully pulls it towards him opening the truck.

            A single light flashes on from the top of the vehicle, the lone rider enters. Inside the thief ferrets through the truck; he finds a pack of maverick cigarettes in the cup holder, A thought enters his head about a movie he saw  and repeats maverick with a manly bravado in his mind as he continues to search the car. He pops open the glove box and as the compartment pops open it reveals a small handgun, shocked by this discovery the riders instincts take over as he quickly grabs the pistol, his heart is pounding from the discovery.

              The thief hops out of the car as quickly as possible still aware of his surroundings he tries to maintain silent. The rider puts the cigarettes in his pocket and the gun in his hood, shuts the car door and scurry's back to his bike and rides off as fast as possible out of the culdesack, peddling harder and harder up hills and down them, never had he wanted to go so fast around a corner. The bike comes to a stop at a streetlight to observe his ill-gotten gains.

 Tinker pulls out the pistol, with the orange light of the street pole reflecting directly on him, it's a dark silver, heavy for it's small size, he's infatuated with it, his heart pounding in excitement, or just fear, he can only mutter one word over and over again, "Shit shit shit, What the fuck," he says taking deep breaths as he had just riden his bike as hard as he could away from the culdesack in which he had received this weapon.

     He see's that it's empty, cautiously he locks the pistol to see if there is a bullet in the chamber, there is none. The rider holds the gun, pointing towards the ground, he pulls the trigger to unload the gun and closes his eyes tight as the the fear that it was loaded grasps him tight, even though his previous inspection made him think otherwise. The weapon clicks and a sigh of relief is let out. The boy holds the gun up, as if he was aiming, looking down the sights and examining it from all angles, he puts it back into his hood pocket and begins to ride off. 

          The gun jingling around in his hood pocket, the rider occasionally places a hand on the weapon to make sure it's still there as he rides in the night. A ways further down the road he enters another culdesack, pulling all the way to the end he continues his criminal routine, only finding more cigarettes in the cars that are open. He moves up one house at a time until while approaching a truck the lights around the car suddenly brighten, leaving a lit circle surrounded by the darkness of the night as if an act of a play on a theater stage was occurring. The door to a house swings open, an adult man rushes out shirtless and in pajamas, he has a tattoo across his chest and around his shoulder of a dragon. The rider with a deer in the headlight look about him backs up, his heart pounding once more, "What are you trying to do man, run up on my car" the man inquires as he approaches the rider. 

          The two lock eyes as the criminal hops on his bike and the man begins to walk in the street, with the intent of blocking the riders way. The rider pulls out the gun and cocks it back clumsily, "I don't want any trouble, I don't want any trouble man." He repeats, hoping the man will walk away in fear of being shot. The tattooed man does walk back, the deer in the headlights expression now reversed from the criminal to the victim, he jogs over to the door "Dad!, Dad!" He screams back into the house.

              The rider keeps the gun in his hand as he tries to kick the stand off, he's never had so much trouble with it, as his heart pounds harder and harder, he kicks it once and it hits the peddle, again, and again with the same outcome. He takes another glance at the man and thinks to himself "fuck it," as he begins to pedal, the kick break goes up and the rider now peddles knowing his life depended on his speed. Faster then hes ever ridden the sounds of him exhaling and the bikes wheels turning fill his ears, the gun clanks against the handlebar as he rides faster and faster, turning left, then right, then left zigzagging through the neighborhood never looking back and and never slowing his peddling until hes reached his home.

                 Tinker arrives at the empty house with nothing but a pack of cigarettes, and and an empty hand gun for his night.The boy opens the door and walks through the unfurnished house, void of any pictures, it has a bed and a lamp in the center, and that's it. Tinker had sold all the other furniture put in his house when he was brought there, they were all unnecessary material items after all. Tinker plops down on his mattress with the gun in his hand. The boy takes a deep breath, closes his eyes, then puts the gun to his head and pulls the trigger. "Tinker pulls out a deep breath then lays on his bed and tries to fall asleep.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 30, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light​
_White soon engulfed my essence. Before I knew it the world had once again shifted to another illusion. Where white began to fade, coated ink started to spread across my field of vision. Forming reality as a whole while the embrace and warmth of white faded into obscurity. My feet planted itself upon earth, while the odor of blood and roses reached my nostrils. The tinge of red coated the walls and floorboards where I stood, the rotten scent of rusted iron coursed across the room while my hands made their way almost abruptly to my nose, shielding myself from the jolt of disgust and notable hesitation that grew instantly upon me. My eye began to scan whatever creation of madness this had become, but I realized that what had been before me was merely the truth of what I had become. _

~*~​
There are particular circumstances in life wherein humanity is found at the apex at their madness. We all could detail a circumstance where we found ourselves wanting the worse in another life form, what differs everyone from the other is whom do we enforce our madness upon and who or what becomes the outlet. People, in general, are evil. And whatever that might entice your thought to think or ponder about it's merely a reality we have deluded ourselves in to believing that its false. Whatever our moral compass aligns us towards or whether we choose to follow it or not, that is entirely consisted of our own freewill. Many do not agree with the other, and tarnishing the others  ideologies, thoughts, morals, psychology and such will result in that entity becoming foreign to kindness, and a surge of anger and bothersome annoyance settles into our core. And there our instincts assault our designated target because we refuse to either be seen as weak, or be pushed around by someone who we deduced to be out mindful enemy. 

Right and wrong had always been a concept entirely based upon human decision. Whatever you might think is right it because it benefits whatever course of life you herald, whatever compass for life you have to guide to self-pleasure and happiness. Even if that results in the emotional scarring of another or general destruction of those who are immediately expandable. We hurt more than we heal. That's is human principal and we are truly the kind where we would sell the profitable friendship for a single instance of pleasure. 

We are easy to forget happiness, but equally as stubborn to remember kindness. This is what we, as humans, are programmed to do. Hedonistic by nature, Lyrical by act of stimuli. Brought to a paroxysm by local influence. We are so enclosed withing ourselves that we forget that we are surrounded by many, but this is merely because we truly are annoyed by many of the many. Because withing life it breed both plenitude and void, exuberance and depression. And at the moment of death, humanity seems to lack infinite heroism because of their original cowardice to forget death when death knock at their door. We are creatures who's thoughts are more powerful than out physical and our intention darker than the abyss. Whatever lies in infinity, humanities ego will believe they can reach its answer because their are probable to dominate the world. 

Rosuto Tamashi is one set man dedicated to the cause of bringing whatever evil surged from the depth of reality to a halt, but has he realized that by becoming a martyr he as well as submerged in a toxic pool of his own hypocrisy. We are the protagonist of our own stories, therefore all who stand outside our periphery will be denounced and incautious of throwing all who aren't within our circle outside our perception of what's right. No one like complications and the child's of man has always cared for only one.

So what do you think Rosuto felt when he saw himself, blade at hand, arced to his throat, merely a child of the age of twelve, a bloodied tear craving in the lid of his eyes while his weeps adorned the chaos and echoing silence, a tread of his arm shifting into a swing, while crimson and the gasping of air began to fulled his auditory senses. There was never any good to come at the end of the crossroads, but his choice would either be turn and accept his fate quicker or take a detour and merely await the next stop. 

No dream he had was any different, before the room windows opened and the tinge of dark red glistened across the sky, where a city of ashes and cinder, smoke pigmented of dark while the moon stood preciously as the world painted itself in blood. Destruction incarnate drew itself while the winds breeze coated the land in a serene malice. Upon witnessing what had occurred to his younger self, he reluctantly began to ponder whether he had the strength to build forward, opening the door which lead outside to the chaos he was met with this incriminating image once more. The smell began to linger even upon the outside of this world. 

"This scent... Oh... It's enough to make a man go mad." 

Empty words which merely functioned as a method of release. In the distance of the destruction was a hill where three crosses stood imposingly, scarves, torn and battered through whatever had occurred at this juncture and time fluttered upon the winds rhythmical patterns.

"Odeur du Sauvage Ros?. The perfume my mother used to use when he was around..." 

The bitterness began to settle and soon something evoked from within him. Something he had long forgotten, no, something he willingly chose to lock up and never bring up. The memory of years before something of such magnitude like when his mother died had happened. The memory of a man whom started it all. Looking upon the broken crimson sky, eyes both opened as his memory fondly remembered him. 

"Father."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 30, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light
Floor 2​
_I never once tried to tell this story before. It's about a man in my life that I reluctantly had to accept due to circumstances of life. Ever been in a situation where you have to choose between what you want and what others want? Of course you have, it's always been that sort of situation since life is merely a game of choice. Well, this story is somewhat my version of a choice I had to make for the sake of another. This is the story of the man in my life, the man I reluctantly called father.​_~*~

_I hate him._

Were the thoughts of a child no older than eight years of age. 

_Why do I have to deal with him?_​
It continued through the span of his life where both he and his friend Setsuko played at the ground of their homes park. Rosuto at the corner of it all sat under the shade of a tree while playing lonesomely with a stick in the ground. Drawing different shapes as he circled mindlessly upon earth and entertained himself with his imagination. Setsuko was out playing with the other kids, while she screamed at the top of her lungs "I'm the queen of this castle, bow before me you lowly henchmen!" Pointing her stick at them from the highest point of the jungle gym, while the other kids looked up and rose their sticks which simulated that of swords and ushered back words negating such a demand.

_"Heck no! I am a proud knight! I will defeat you!" _

Laughter resonated upon the veil of sunshine and tranquility while the boy continued with his thoughts. While he drew the floor began to sprout an image something that his imagination had fruitfully developed into creation. While entertained himself upon the floor, now serving him as a canvas he began to remind himself of what his mother told him before leaving. "I know, mom... I'll stay out of trouble this time." Remind himself that due to the sound of children which resonated at the distance. Turning his gaze he noted Setsuko had jumped out of the jungle gym and begun to swing her stick around in attempts to fight the other kids, surprisingly she was winning.

"Take that! And that!" 

But they were close, while Setsuko swung her stick around the kids began to run away, soon turning to his direction pushing him into his drawing on the floor. Standing the boy looked at Rosuto _"Stay out the way nerd."_ ushered the boy as he gave a disgusted grimace towards Rosuto "I'm sorry..." And then continued running along the park, Rosuto eyes dawned on his drawing, now destroyed due to the weight and force the other child had placed upon the floor, his hand gave out and disappointment grew on his eye. A small sigh and he placed the stick on his side, curled up his feet and stared at the distance where the kids played.

Motivation destroyed after witnessing his hard work slandered and uncared for, he merely watch his best friend play with the kids who rejected him at a constant basis. This is how it was, Setsuko came to play but with came the entire colony of children behind, Rosuto although was better friends with Setsuko than the rest, had always been subjected to being alone at a corner, both by choice and by standards. Kids were cruel and Rosuto knew this, but he never bothered to change it because in due honesty he liked being alone. His mind was a world of its own and it was much kinder than what he witnessed here, as he saw the image of Setsuko clad in full armor and swinging a fiery blade while the other coward in her might, he merely let out a smile of enjoyment. His imagination played the routine and when he found himself with nothing else to do then this was his past time. 

Setsuko turned to witness Rosuto being his lonely self and ran towards him, grabbed him by the wrist and tried to pull him to his feet. "Come oooonn! Let's play swords with out friends!" She pulled and pulled, as Rosuto reluctantly began to struggle because he didn't want to go. 

"I- I don't want to go play, Suzu..." 

"You're so boring and you look lonely, Ross. Come on, you're a man! Stand up and help me fight this evil knights!"  

A quote which dawned her mouth like the morning sun. Her force pulled him to stand and she rushed him to the middle of the crow. Like if witnessing a plague, the children excitement and fun dropped instantly. Rosuto's head lowered as if to hide his face from view. While his eyes peering to the distance and he brought himself closer to Setsuko. 

_"Why you'd bring him? He's going to ruin our fun." _

_"Yeah, leave Loserto in his creepy corner laughing alone all the time."_ 

"Uhm..." 

"Hey! He's my faithful knight and he will defeat you all with his gracious might!" 

"Setsuko..." He whispered to her as an effort to silence her speak entirely. 

_"Nu-uh!"_ One of the kids rejected immediately, his face soured at the sound of her saying such. His hand gripped his stick and soon went to assault on Rosuto, along with his were the other kids who soon found courage to follow the same child and charge towards him. Setsuko handed him a stick and as if were all a game she headed towards them with vigor resonating in her eyes. 

A few hours later, Rosuto sat at a chair while Setsuko patched his wounds and applied alcohol on them. His eye welled up, as expected he was punished by the other kids who took their frustration up on him. Setsuko was seemingly alright, no bumps, hits, or scratches anywhere. While Rosuto himself was all battered, clothes dirtied to a point. 

"They don't like me, Suzu." 

"They're just jealous, hold still for a bit."  

"I promised mom I wouldn't get in trouble today..." 

Her hand delicately applied the alcohol upon the wound and cleaned it up before bandaging it and continuing to the next. "You're a man, you have to stand up for yourself, Ross."

Rosuto eyes lowered after her mention of that, he didn't even want to join them but she was always so bossy. He winced every now and again for every time she treated another wound, but soon he was patched and ready to go. 

"Mom isn't going to be happy about this..." 

"I'll go with you!"

"...But" 

"Come on, stop complaining! Let's go."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2015)

*The Pope of Jashin
The Light of Darkness*



?An offer I can?t refuse??

The Pope found himself cooing back with bug eyes to overly exaggerate his surprise, obviously taking glee in this moment. It wasn?t that her phrasing reminded him of some kind of mustached mafia Don propositioning someone for something felonious; no it was the theatricality of it all. The murder, the vandalism, the cannibalism, all of it was as over the top as possible but it had to be so in order to bring him here.

This provoked a question, who exactly had the advantage here? 

?Miliady I recognize your divinity but with all due respect I?m not sure you have anything to offer me that the All-Father can not. Especially at this current juncture when we are so close to?? 

The Pope stopped himself realizing that he was prattling on a bit too much. There was something to being beckoned by a goddess, it would fill any man's nose with the vapor of hubris. He may have been the Man Closest to God, but The Pope for all of his pomp and circumstance was still a man. It was not tactful to disseminate information to an entity like Durga, as far as The Pope was concerned he was here as a liaison of sorts, still it didn't hurt to brag a little.

"Dearie I've already found something that tips the scales in my favor. I've planted quite the seed and what will sprout from this seed will change the course. Jashin's strongest acolyte will be birthed from the power of that false deity, the Ōtsutsuki , in a show of poetically divine justice. It is only a matter of time, so again I have to ask, what can your blessings do that Jashin has already not? Have you sewn a seed more fertile than he? Maybe the question is not what you can do for me but what me and my Lord can do for you."

The congregation hissed in response to the callous bravado that The Pope displayed in this moment. Even the stoic Luxuria's eyes turned to cold rage as the words of the old vicar tore away at propriety and seemingly crossed the border into disrespect. 

But again the prevalent question and perhaps what he was trying to feel out with his words was who had the upper hand.

They outnumbered him and he had come alone yet he still spoke to the Goddess Durga as if she were so far below his lord that this disadvantage was a non-factor. He was talking in cryptic riddles and patronizing them not paying heed to the fact that in this situation he was the one at risk. 

And yet in spite of all his guile he had still seemingly played into her hands. 

?Who the fuck do you think you are?? It was Iria who asked, there was something about him that made him seem bigger than what he actually was. His hands deep within his pockets as he stood in front of the priest, ?Remember that you are in front of a god, or did you forget that??



?They always forget Iria.? 

Superbia stated, she was smaller than the people in the group, but she carried an aura around her 



"A god, but not The God." 

It was a simple reply to a simple question and yet it spoke volumes of the esteem The Pope held Goddess Durga in. There was no denying her preternatural status, she was plainly something more than human, even more than the Bijuu, and perhaps even more than the wretches that comprised the Ōtsutsuki family, but the Pope did not cling to the or even portray the feint pretense of that status coming near the stature of the One Above All, Jashin.​


----------



## popablurf (May 1, 2015)

*A New Invention!!*

 *  Dancing with Demons arc*


*   A New Invention!!*



                His apartment was dark, only a narrow corridor of light widens out the entire thing. A thick layer of dust lit up from the glow. The light is casting itself from an open window right above the ninjas head. The chirp of birds, occasional car going by, and pedestrians, all sounds coming from the window.

        Tinker shoots himself up. The boys eyes slowly adjust to the light. Tinker sees all of the gathered parts around him. It seems that there are pieces of appliances and engines from small things like washing machines, and lawn mowers. 

        The pieces are all spanned out across the floor, organized quite anally, from the largest pieces down to the smallest nut and bolt, they were grouped. Tinker grabs an engine part from his pockets and from a pile floor, a shuriken looking weapon. 

       A bit later Tinker sits in an open field. The sun beats down against the patch of dirt Tinker sits on. The ninja holds in his hand two large saucer blades lined with the sharp edges of knives on the outside and a smooth later of metal on the inside. The inside seems to be two connected pieces, the inner ring looks to be a metal bar, and the outside rings seems to be fitted for the inside. Tinker holds the weapons with a handle placed in the center.

         The boy stands up and begins to rotate the weapons. He slowly builds up the momentum of the circular saw. Quickly the blades begin rotating rapidly, soon the wind that the blades are cutting through makes a loud whistle. 

          Tinker releases one of the saucers forward, putting all of his might into the throw. The blade hurls through the field at a fast pace. "Release" Tinker shouts as he hold a finger to his mouth. Each of the edges of the saucer jalt out of the weapon, staying connected through a chain that seems to be hooked up to the center rings.

         The knifes throw themselves out 10 feet and begin thrashing trees down, even the edges of the chains have been sharpened and refined with such good metal. The saucer builds up speed as it passes through the forest. A second "Release" is let out by the boy and the blades begin to spin even faster then before.

      The blades lay devastation to the area directly ahead of Tinker, leaving a path of destruction. The weapon suddenly stops and falls to the ground almost as fast as it began to spin. The dust thrown up is immense, and visible through the towering trees. 

    Sitting himself a safe distance a lone shinobi observes. The ninja is wearing an anbu mask, one eye being covered by a wave of water, the other a large ball of fire.


----------



## Chronos (May 2, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light
Floor 2​
Rosuto's wrist is under the strength of Setsuko's pull as they ran across the streets towards Rosuto's home. His eyelid closed as a effect of the physical trauma he was exuding into his body which was just recently patched after being assaulted by the other children. "Suzu, calm down..." He spoke in between breaths, Setsuko merely looking back as he struggled to keep her pace, noting such she slows down and releases him arm. Trying to keep his breath intact, Rosuto arcs forwards, holding his knees as a sustain to keep his body standing. His throat dried and he was gasping for air and thirsting for a drink, but to his luck they had already arrived at his home, as his head turned and he witnessed his mother, hand in mouth with a look of worry plastered on her eyes, dropping whatever she was doing to rush to her son and check on him. Rosuto evaded her gaze while she reached him, kneeling to his size she began to scan his body and look at the different scars and bandages that displayed themselves upon his flesh. 

"Rosuto, what happened!? Are you okay?" 

Rosuto continued to evade her gaze. Embarrassed? Shy? It was a combination of a lot of emotion, but the most prevalent had to be disappointment. "I'm fine, mom..." 

"No you're not. Look at you, you're all beaten. Where this those kids again? Hold on, Rosuto. I'm going to talk to their parents, but first let's get you to the hospital." 

"I-It's fine mom! Suzu was there and she bandaged me up... See?" 

He extended his arm, showing the work Setsuko had done. It was sloppy, messy almost. But still it could to the job well. Rosuto's mother stared down, turned her gaze towards young Setsuko as she as well evaded her gaze. She could immediately tell that she had something to do with this, like it normally was and Rosuto was covering for her. Turning her gaze back at Rosuto she released a sigh, followed by a smile and told him. 

"Get inside and change into something clean. Take a shower first, we'll be heading out to eat today." 

"...You're not mad?" 

"Well, I'm not happy to see you hurt. But I am happy that you're okay enough to lie to me." 

Rosuto head dug deeper into his shoulders as well as Setsuko's. Her laughed resonated a bit louder and she crossed her arms as she told him once more to go to the bathroom and get himself ready. As he ran past her to avoid the tension of the atmosphere, the mother turned back to Setsuko and told her. 

"You're a good friend, Suzu." 

"I'm sorry, Miss Tamashi. I just wanted Ross to play with me." 

"He's his father's kid. He can take a hit. But please, try to bring him in one piece once in awhile, okay?" 

"I'm sorry..."

"Run along. I bet your father is worried."

A quick nod and bow and Setsuko made her way opposite to where the two had originally rushed from. Looking as she ran and turned at the corner, Rosuto's mother released a sigh and wondered what has happened as of recent. The days went by and Rosuto had began to show sign of manipulating chakra. Worry began to cross her empty stare to nothing, her thoughts clouded her focus and soon she imagined her son turning into something like him. Someone who was barely ever home, someone who didn't seem to care enough about anyone. What had happened?

A pull on the cloth of her clothes and her trance had been broken almost immediately. Turning she witnessed it was Rosuto, looking at the side once more. Avoiding her eyes as his voice began to tremble under his breath. 

"What was that, Rosuto?"

"I'm sorry. I didn't mean to lie to you." 

Something about that told her that even if he turned into a shinobi, she wouldn't have a problem like that with him. He seemed caring enough, for her sake and for Setsuko's as well. He wasn't as extroverted as the other children, but she believed that it was more a quality than a hindrance. A smile came naturally into her lip.

"Go take a shower. He'll be coming today." 

"Who?"

"Your father."

Rosuto froze on his words. A chill crossed on his spine after hearing those words and the sudden guilt he held shifted into a bother, an itch that clawed at the back of his head. Pressing his lips together he remained silent. 

_I hate him._​
"Do I really have to?" 

She questioned that herself. The man never seemed interested in starting a family and even at this juncture he seemed to albeit try to avoid them as much as possible. She questioned if that was the type of man she wanted her child to be with, to recognize as father. But in reality she couldn't deny him that, he was his father whether she liked it or not. And he was a kind man at heart, but Rosuto had truly picked up on what he was. A shadow of the family, something that came and went and caused her to worry. He felt that more than she did. 

_Why do I have to deal with him?_​
"It's just for today. Please, do it for me?" 

"...Okay." 

"I love you."

"Love you too." 

"Go. Get ready for later."

Turning he went inside the home. He wasn't really keen on going out with his father, but he didn't have much of a choice. At least it was for today.


----------



## Kei (May 2, 2015)

_
The Light's Shadow 
Durga _​
Humans were selfish creatures. They were the only creatures that populated this world that believed that they were special. That if they were gone, the world will go with them, but they mistake their importance. Durga placed her fingers to her lips as she looked away. Such insolent creatures that dared to stand against her. It was almost sad. Humans were completely and utterly sad creatures. Though despite her complete boredom with the situation, her servants obviously had a different reaction. 

"Do you think this was all circumstance?" ​
Durga eyes finally tore away from the ground, as a devilish smile spread across her lips. 

"Do you really think this was all just some fun circumstance? Did you think that you happened to stumble upon me? Do you think I don't know what you are doing, what you have done? From the moment you were born and until the day you die, I know everything, I see everything, and do you know why good man?"​
_"Because I am....Everything...."_​
Maybe it was the way she stood. Or the way her blue eys shone in the dark of night. The unnatural blue. The blue people turned when they ran out of air. Or when they froze to death during the cold winter nights. Maybe even the blue that stained living creatures flesh when they had drown, but the way her eyes glowed. The color, the depth in them,and the way she looked at the Pope. It could send shivers down a lesser man's back. This was the difference between those who ascended and those who didn't. 

"I am the breath you take, every blink, every dirty thought that ever crossed your head....I am the choices you made and the choices you didn't make, and I am the choice you will make."

"I came to strike a deal with the Pope, not to be taken as a parlor joke."​
Their was a dense quality to the air in the church, the kind of environment where life would not find a way, where it would simply suffocate and wither away. Yet all parties involved seemed to thrive under the oppressive pressure that was this conglomeration of wicked intent. It seemed inevitable that this meeting would devolve into a melee, but...

_*Kukuku*_​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 3, 2015)

Perdition
Surrounded​
Hatori closed his eyes shut tight trying to regain what focus he had lost, the wound upon his back consumed every ounce of strength he had, he struggled to numb both it and the acid that was now burning through his flesh. The owl slowly got back onto her talons after suffering the blow doing her best to block him out of her mind, _Hatori I can protect myself, focus on helping Riokou._

Hatori looked in Riokou's direction seeing she was having her own problems despite having prior knowledge about these creatures. She... They were surrounded and worst still their foe could stand aside and observe them for weaknesses, even if they survived this encounter life would be made a thousand times more difficult by that fact alone. An Akarusa never retreated from battle being honour bound by such an oath but could he call himself one any more? His mother sought to use him and his uncle kill him, why should he listen to their words.

Hatori re-focused giving his owl a sigh of relief as she found her footing once more, he leaped position to cover Riokou's back deflecting an attack in the process his Ninjato easily sustaining the blow and otherwise seeming to be immune to the acid properties of their attacks. "Riokou it might be an idea to consider making a tactical withdrawal, he has the advantage."

_Tactical Withdrawal... Is that what we are calling it now?_

_April don't ruin it or you might come to regret it._

_Uhm... Just remember our priority should be to get out of this alive._


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 4, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Unknown*

*[Near Fuzengakure]​*​
[He that Treads the Abyss]​​
"How long has it been since the light of society has shown on me? Yes, perhaps you are right. Its been far too long that I've walked the abyss avoiding the rest of humanity. I, however, have learned in this darkness some very important lessons from creatures that man fear. Of the many things that winged terror of the snow has taught me, is that man has built his entire world on a foundation of lies. A foundations scoured in the cracks of illusion. Truths that society hold so dear fall like a house of cards if you take their mirrored face away. Light cannot exist without dark, right is but a construct of straw without wrong. Truth only holds sway if there are lies to contrast it. Without disparity, existence is cold and gray. What most fail to realize all these things and much more are the same coin held with one face held from the one who gazes upon it. 

I believe it is high time that I shatter this castle of glass." 

[Present, Jashin Church close to the Fuzen Village]

The congregation applauded as the choir finishes their last hymn shouting praises to the lord all high, Jashin. From an ornate carved chair the priest of the church stands to his feet, a soft smile spreads his features as he fully stands to height. The choir quickly make their way  to the first to sets of pews in the front of the church as the man walked up to the pulpit. His crimson robes fluttered in his stride. Nearing the wooden stand he grabs both sides with his knotted hands and pulls himself toward it. With a nod he signals for the congregation to take their seats. "Hmm" is grunted as he cleared his throat covering his mouth with his hand. "I would like to thank you all ..."

A lone person in the far back of the church claps loudly and breaks the man's welcoming words. "Yes, yes." he thanks speaking into the microphone. "I would ask you to hold your enthusiasm until we have went over the church times." is stated. From the pew the clapping came from, a pair of slick black dress shoes flip from arm rest as the person pulled them self up. For a brief instance a tuft of white hair can be seen before it is covered with a smokey gray fedora. "Please refrain from wearing that.." "I assure you, in a few moments my choice of headwear will be the least of your worries." a dark pair of glasses pull to the man's gaze as the stain glass windows that run both sides of the church are shattered. Brightly colored glass dances across the carpet while a dark purple smoke begins to billow from objects that still rolled around the pews. 

In the coughing and sputtering that ensues the sound of bodies hitting the ground can be heard as the priest's eyes grow heavy with each covered breath he takes in. His vision blurs just as a dark figure walks through the smoke that has filled his church. "You..." is struggled while he collapsed. "Lets do make this quick." 

The sound of wood scratching across a carpeted floor slowly pulls the priest from his slumber. Heavy eyelids begin to crack allowing the light of day to sting his sore eyes. Pulling his head toward the sound his eyes are greeted with a young girl walking his way. Behind her two Shinobi in dark garb drag a large wooden cross. "Oh, good you're awake. I feared that you were going to sleep through all the fun." is stated from his left. With a quick crane of his neck the man of Jashin cuts his gaze in that direction. His eyes catch the man in the gray suit motioning toward him. In that instance the preacher feels hands wrapping around his arms forcefully pulling him off his belly and onto shaky legs. 

"What is the *MEANING* of this, how dare you defile the house of Jashin!" is roared as he struggled against the iron clad hold of the Shinobi that held him in place.  "Please stop with that drivel, we both know that you don't believe a word you speak Mr. Tatsu." is stated as the suited man pulled the dark glasses from his face. Deep pools of green meet a rather shocked look of the man of Jashin. Clicking the arms of the sunglasses closed the man pushed them into an inner coat pocket. "Oh, don't look surprised, do you think that you can hide your lies where no man can find them?" is asked as the person stood. Walking over to his prisoner he wraps his left hand under the man's jaw. With a jerk he pulled the preacher's attention to his congregation. Men, women and children were all tied and bound sitting in their pews. Most were crying while others stared holes though the suited man. 

"Are you going to continue to lie to them, in this situation?" is asked. "I-I don't know what you're talking about, but you're making a mistake. The scripture states that", "Cursed is the man that comes against my ordained. Yes, I know. I've read the church's work of fiction. It's a good read, if you're into falsified history." is interrupted. "How DARE you." is growled while he struggled against his captors. "How dare I? You're the one who slacks his own lust with the women of this congregation hiding behind the ordained power of Jashin." is shot back as the man looked over the congregation.  "I may be evil but at least I have the mettle enough to own up to it and not hid behind a mythological deity." 

A few moments passed before he turned back to the priest. Angry spittle ran down his chin as he looked with all the hosts of hell in his gaze. "Lets get this started then." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 4, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Unknown*

*[Near Fuzengakure]​*​
[He that Treads the Abyss II]​​

The words hung in the air like the specter of death. Sleepy eyes in the congregation peeled open as they watched their man of Jashin, their god, being dragged backward pass the pulpit. "If you consider yourself squeamish, I'd advert you eyes." the suited figure said with a slight gesture of his right hand as he turned to follows his men. The wooden pole of the cross tore small threads of the carpeted stairs free as it was dragged up them. "Please, please don't do this." a lone voice called from the back. The fedora slightly turns and those near lifeless green eyes lock on the thin frame of a graying woman. A faint smile turns the man's lips. "Ah,how could I have been so inconsiderate? Rikka.", "Yes Zan.", "Please, bring Mrs. Tatsu closer. She needs to confront this ... first hand." is nodded while he went over the prospect. 

Turning on a heel Satoshi folded his arms behind his back as Rikka took charge of the Priest's wife. Walking over to his men as they pulled the top 'T' off the cross he locks eyes with the condemned man as he is pulled to the ground. "Are you familiar with this practice? It's almost as old as man. Sadly it hasn't been in active use in centuries." is stated while he hovered over Tatsu. Satoshi smacked his lips, "What, you have nothing to say, no prophetic last words?", "Anything I have to say, you wouldn't want to hear you evil..", "Evil? Sorry to interrupt, but doesn't your religion teach there is no evil or good? All are the same in Jashin's eyes? All go to him in the end, regardless of faith?" is asked while he walked over to the pulpit. A gloved hand runs across it's highly polished surface.

A moment later he picks up the man's personal bible. Opening he glances over the pages, some had notes scribbled in the margin, most were left alone. "Tell me, man of faith. If your god is so infinitely powerful and able. Why is he not stopping me from doing this?", "If you know as much about the faith as you pretend heathen, then you already know that answer." is replied coldly as the cross section of the cross is placed behind his head. Closing the book Satoshi lightly pats it across his opened palm in thought for a moment in time, "Did you know that across the great Shinobi Nations that there are still pockets of isolated people that when they see what ninja can do, consider them gods? No? Well I didn't think you did." is lightly chuckled as a lighter is produced.

Tatsu struggled against the men holding him down as a flame is struck. A moment later his prized book is lit and dropped in the metal trash can that held small scraps of rubbish. "How DARE you!" is yelled while Tatsu fought with all his might, "Now, let me tell you how this is going to go down." is muttered while Satoshi leaned down over him. "Normally, when being publicly executed in this manner, the person being crucified would be beaten, scourged and flogged to the point of near death. You know, to hasten the spectacle of death for the spectators. There, however, are cases in which a healthy person is crucified and the length of death would be to send a message. You my boy, you are on the latter end of the spectrum. an amused grin crossed Satoshi's face as he nodded to his men.

On the cue the men went to work and dragged the priest up and onto the patibulum of the cross. Rope and four large spikes are produced moments later. "This is going to be unpleasant. You will be bound to the board at your under arms and biceps, but to make this a crucifixion one of those spikes will be driven through each of your wrist. Now, I know you Jashinist enjoy having pain inflicted upon you, so I'll simply have to enjoy this more than you." the statement slowly rolled off his tongue as he motioned for Rikka to bring the Mrs over for a closer look. As promised the ropes are bound just short of his arm pits and then just at the bend in his elbow. Rikka opens the large travel bag at her side and a large iron hammer is pulled from within. Walking up to the Ninja that worked on Tatsu she hands it over. 

"The spike is driven into the wrist because the flesh in the hand is too weak to hold the weight of the body, and if placed in the direct center of the wrist bones. Well it merely pushes them aside making a firm, powerful, tacking place. It also avoids anything important so there is no bleed out. Well, quick bleed out." is explained as the hammer is drawn high above a the nail's wide head. A swing and metallic spark later the ocean of gasps are drowned out by the wails that Tatsu bellowed. Blood oozed pass the wound as the nailed is driven deep into his flesh. The single strike pushed pass the bone displacing them painfully pushing sinew, veins and hunks of flesh aside. If one could describe it. It would be like being hit with a bat, from the inside. As the blood began to stain the cream carpet another blow of the hammer is felled. Flesh is pierced as the four inch spike is finally driven into the wood. 

Tatsu pants loudly while the nail is driven to run smooth with his burning skin. Most of his flock advert their gaze as the man moved to the other side of their Shepard. Five metallic clangs rang out louder even than the agony that ran through the body of the man being crucified. With a nod from Satoshi, Rikka forms a few seals and walks over to the man. She caresses his cheek and a faint wave of blue washes over his face healing his fatigue and tightening the wounds on his wrist. Standing away from him, Tatsu is pulled to his feet with the heavy beam held by his outstretched arms, then like the lamb to the slaughter he is lead to the  stipes, which was now securely fastened into the makeup of the choir area. With grunts, two of Satoshi's goons lift the Patibulum up causing Tatsu to stand up on his tip toes. This action causes the flesh around his wrist to tear, blood gushes anew making the Priest cry out in pain. With a creak, the stipes is slid into the opening in the patibulum. "Hold your breath now." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 4, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Unknown*

*[Near Fuzengakure]​*​
[He that Treads the Abyss III]​​
It was more of a suggestion than a command, but the priest did so anyway as he felt his right leg moved into a bent posture against the side of the stipes. "Those little trinkets and holy relics that you find with the feet crossed and the person on a lower case 't' were rare forms of execution, see it took too much effort to raise a cross than to simply do this, with the stipes already secure and ready to hold the weight. Now, this may pinch a little." Satoshi explains as Tatsu feels his footwear being stripped away. Then, his already bloodshot eyes open wide as he feels the rounded tip of one of those large spikes being pressed against his ankle. "No, wu-wait!" is begged, but his words and the sobbing of his wife falls on deaf ears. Sitting down beside the shaken woman, Satoshi puts an arm around her shoulder, "Don't worry you little head, this bit of trauma won't kill your husband." is stated. Tear filled eyes slightly turn to him, as if he was offering her a reprieve. "No, no. asphyxiation will likeily be the cause of death, unless he has a bum ticker. Then he may go into cardiac arrest." and like that, her hopes are shattered. 

Never had she seen such cruelty even now as her husband was being nailed to two boards of lumber for all their flock to see. Tatsu's crucifixion had only started minutes ago, but now as he hang literally between heaven and earth the once pristine pine of the cross was now a crimson hue as blood flowed down it. With a sheepish grin set across his face, Satoshi walked up to the hanging man and inspected the handy work of his henchmen. "Don't think I could have done a better job myself." is stated as his men merely stood there motionless. "Gag him, we wouldn't want the guest of honor to bite his own tongue in two." is commanded as he walked back toward the pulpit. Placing both hands on it he stares deeply into the congregation. "So, while your man of faith hangs like a billboard for all to see, is there anyone here that wouldn't say that Jashin knows best?" is asked. All he gets in return though, is the looks of scorn that would make a man's blood run cold.

He softly chuckled to himself, "Well, let me ask you a honest question then, who here believes that all lives are precious?" the question simply hung in the air for a moment, but soon enough a young family man spoke up. "Of course it is.", "Yes human life is precious." another speaks up soon the whole congregation is chattering. "If you asked that, you are capable of passion, let our teacher down." a man demands struggling against his bindings, to little avail. A few moments later a kunai buries itself in the center of his forehead, ending his struggling for good. The quite roar of the group falls silent as all eyes turn to the pulpit and Satoshi allowing his hand to fall back to its surface. His brows narrow in frustration, well not as much frustration as malice. Satoshi's right hand balls to a fist before he points to the flames licking up from the trash can to his side. "That book teaches that all who are heretics should be converted to Jashin, or sent to him. By agreeing that all life is precious, you undermine the very teaching of your church. I simply sent him to meet your god early." is sternly stated as he turned back to Tatsu who was now pushing himself up to gasp fresh air.

"I see that you figured it out huh? Well I guess it becomes common sense after a minute or two without air. Wouldn't want to suffocate, now would we?" is asked while walking back up to the man. Stopping before the crucifix Satoshi allows his hands to rest on his waist before he smacked his lips. "Well, while you're simply hanging around, if you don't mind Priest of Jashin. I'd like to confide in you a tale of sorts. At least while my men finish preparing for the Coup de gr?ce as it were." is stated while he walked away. Sitting back down next to Tatsu's wife Satoshi slings an arm around her shoulders.  "Well, maybe you can take this more as a confession of sorts. Me simply getting it out in the open, eh? 

Well, regardless of what you may want to call this, it all started a little over two years ago in the Land of Bone." ~


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2015)

_
The Light's Shadow 
Durga _​

The Pope was not an idiot, far from it actually, he knew when to lead and when to follow, _they_ beckoned him to follow. Thus he clapped his hands together and he chiseled a vapid smile onto his countenance, it was superficial but it was so off-kilter it cut through the ill intent for the moment.

"Why of course milady, I am well versed in your divine talents. Sometimes the Holy Spirit can overcome an old soul such as myself, when you are as close to Lord Jashin, and have been anointed his blessing such as I have there is an overzealous quantity that can overcome you. Surely you must understand to err is only human. That said Goddess Durga, why all the theatrics to summon me here. What is on your omniscient mind?"​
Durga finally turned her eyes away from him, her eyes lost that unnatural hue. The threatening aura that seeped and into the air, disappeared. The goddess could have easily be confused as a normal looking woman. Tired and filled with impurities thanks to the world. Durga was human once, and so she still had some form of touch with her human side. Her human emotions, and so the look she gave when she turned around and looked at the symbol of the Jahnist was nothing less of a pained glance.

"I have thought of many things." She finally answered him, "I thought of my life and my death. I have thought about time and space. No matter how far I come to understand my position in the world, the world throws more surprises. However, me becoming who I am today is nothing less than a miracle."

_"Master...."_ Cupid called out to her, and she turned to him. Blood coated his face, and the smile that radiated off her face was like a mother. Cupid must have understood the look and quickly wiped his mouth and all around. Though she turned back to the symbol, her hands raised as she dugged her nails deep into the symbol. 

"I ask for your God's forgiveness...." Durga finally stated, "Forgive me for the sins I had to make for today, and the days to come, the days that passed. The days that will be, and the days that will never come."

She laughed...or more like_ choked_....​
"I have desired and finally my desires had lead me here." She paused before she turned back to the pope, "They have lead me to you."

"Your cause."
"Your path...."​ _"You...."​_Durga looked at the man before her.

"Out of all the worlds, all the paths that I had watched and oversaw. I had been lead here by my desires."​
Durga nodded her head.

"Your dimension holds something that I want, but it hasn't matured, and I can't make it mature. Even we have restrictions...."​
An animal could go forever without seeing a fire. No one warns them that fires are dangerous or preach the dangers of forest fires. They just know.. Maybe it was the sparkling flames or the incredible heat that fire gives off. Although the lesson was the same, if fire was present they should run. Durga was in the same position. She knew her restrictions when it came to each world, and yet no one told her. Not a warning, not even a premonition. She just knew. Like how animals knew to run away from fire. 

However, just as though she knew what she couldn't do.

Some how she knew how to get around them. 

The Pope was just that. A way to make ends meet.​


----------



## Kei (May 5, 2015)

_Zenas Emiya
Liquid Time Event
1 Year Prior 
Favorite.....

Time of the Day​_
Zenas was thankful that she was the one that woke up in the morning, because she still wasn?t use to it. No matter how many days pass, she would wake up and wonder if she was still in a dream, and some days were worse than others. Some days she would wake up and silently panic, until her brain processed that everything was real. The sound of the seagull cries, the crashing waves, and him. They were all real, and not some terrible mental construct that her mind built up to cope with life. They were all real, and that what made it all feel surreal.

Though in days when she woke up in his arms, she would feel a bit more at ease. There would be no reason to panic, because she knew where she was. She knew who was holding her. Those mornings, Zenas cherished the most, because she wouldn?t move enough to stir him awake. Sometimes she would fall back asleep, but today wasn?t that type of day. Today she woke up before him, and she didn?t do anything. 

She was too wide awake to go back to sleep, but she didn?t want to move from bed. So she would just lay there with him. She would study him as she did nothing. How his chest rose with each and every breath. How his muscles would flex anytime she moved, or how he would hide himself away in the crook of her neck if the sunlight made it into the room. For some reason Zenas enjoyed these small things. These small moments, they were truthfully precious to her. 

Zenas reached out and moved piece of his hair out of his face this morning.
For some reason that one piece bothered her out of all the others. Though as soon as she did, his eyes opened. They shared so many mornings and so many nights, but Zenas couldn?t help it. Her face flushed as she withdrew her hands. 

?Good morning.? He smiled, the words came out as if he had won a game, and that was what caused her to frown. Although when she looked up at him, when she saw his eyes sparkle as if he was a child in a candy shop, she couldn?t help but hide her face.

_?Good morning?.? _Zenas finally mustered out before feeling him pull her in closer, she could hear him laugh, and for a minute she did really want to die. 

Although in all honesty?.

It was what made mornings her favorite time of day.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 5, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Unknown*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
[He that Treads the Abyss IV, Sasori's Hidden Arts X]​
_-The Land of Bones VII-_​

"Zan" is whined while Rikka pushed over an old block while huffing. "I'm bored." is added with a sigh as she looked over to the boy as he poured through the books that they had found in this centuries old lair. It was a wonder in the fact that they survived, let alone the fact that Satoshi had deciphered Sasori's cipher as quickly as he did. In his words, _'It's as if Sasori wanted me to figure this out.'_ Those jade green eyes cut from the flickering of the candle to the young girl that sat not a few feet from him. "I'm sure a girl of your imagination can find something to occupy your mind." the large frown that sat on Rikka's face only deepened as she was so coldly dismissed by Satoshi. 

 "Do you believe it is wise for you to send her off to get into trouble on her own?" the light green hair woman stood in the far doorway her arms crossed under her breasts as she stared blankly toward him. Snorting lightly Satoshi turned back to the book he was reading, "How long until your daughter returns with a candidate for this procedure?" is asked avoiding the initial comment from the older woman out right. "Don't you are ignore me." is firmly stated as the sound of leather echoed off the stone floor of the lab. Satoshi only briefly took his gaze from his books to see what she was doing. "Why don't you help occupy the young lady then, I have to be completely familiar with this procedure before I can even attempt it on a living subject. is flatly stated. 

A sour look curled the witches face, "Did you say living?" is asked her face visibly turned a pale shad of green almost matching the hue of the locks that clung to her face. "No, I said cadaver, yes I said alive. Sasori used corpses but could only muster remotely life like Puppets, I believe if I use a live body and add some of Suna's rare species of plants that he didn't have access too, then I believe I can make a puppet so human like it could pass for breathing." the answer was like a ton of bricks falling and the woman didn't act like she knew what this boy was pretending to go on about, she only knew that his arrogance would be his downfall, if not now. Then eventually. "How do you suppose to improve upon something that a master like Sasori created?"

She decided it was time for Satoshi to put up or shut up and hopefully he'd use more laymen friendly terms. Finally closing the book he stood from his hours long sit, stretching he turned to the two ladies, " Its simply really, since the time of Sasori, there have been plants that have been graphed into existence that do better the things than the ingredients he had physical access to. In fact we have several species of flowering plants in Suna that do things that Sasori would marvel at in his day. I currently have Hanpan collecting the herbs I need as well as the flowering petals. " is replied. Seemed reasonable, but she still wasn't buying it, not completely. "I see the skepticism in your eyes, well I suppose that we'll see what happens, if your daughter ever retur..", "Where is everyone?", "Speak of the succubus and she appears." is stated while Rikka lit up like a ray of sunshine, maybe she had a playmate now. 

"Rikka.", "On it Zan!" is shouted in her bounding to the entrance of the lair. In Rikka's absence an uneasy silence fell over the two, but it thankfully didn't last long as Rikka led Masuyo into the depths of Sasori's lair. When they finally came into view both could see a look of disgust cross both Kamiko and Satoshi's face, "Where is our play thing?" is asked. The young girl darted her eyes away, "Do yo know how hard it is to come across anyone in this forsaken wasteland?" is asked as she pulled a small slip of paper from betwixt her bosom. "I however did find this.", "Where?" is asked as the paper is handed over. On the scroll was the portrait of a redheaded woman.

"This is called the Land of Bones, where do you think you numbskull? On a corpse dump, the body looked fresh as it still bled pretty freely." is replied. Satoshi rolled the scroll up and turned to Kamiko, "This may bode better for us than a simple stray, not only would we be snagging a competent fighter, we'll also be earning a good deal of Ryo." is stated as he handed the orders over to her. Unfurling the scroll she lays eyes on a woman, the instructions were clear, kill her and her family in Ishigakure, leave but one witness alive. Her gaze levels over the top of the paper. "Why leave one person alive?" is asks while Satoshi packed his things. "How else to spread how awful the killings are if there is no witness? Its actually an excellent strategy, the word of a bystander can be embellished if the trauma is great enough. Now. If we hurry, this woman is south of our position, if the corpse is as fresh as Masuyo claims, at most she'll have a day's head start.", "Well, its possible, Zan, that she lives there." 

"I don't bank on being that lucky." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 5, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Unknown*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
[He that Treads the Abyss V, Sasori's Hidden Arts XI]​
_-The Land of Bones VIII-_​

With a dull look plastered across his face, Satoshi thumbed at the glass of water that sat before him. Across the table Rikka beamed a wide grin back at him, she after all that was said and done was correct. The target actually lived where the mission statement said she'd be. Satoshi could only bite his lower lip as both Kamiko and Masuyo enjoyed the meals that they paid for with Satoshi's dime. "What's the matter Zan, you haven't said anything since Hanpan left." green eyes dart from the sweat on his glass to the young girl. _'Oh, how about the fact that the redheaded ditz lives in the middle of nowhere and that we are stuck to reconnaissance through the form of a blue mouse because there is no suitable cover'_ Satoshi's lips lightly curled, "Wondering what is taking that rodent so long."

"Let say dat de mouse, he dun wen' 'n' found 'imself 'n' ah hole heap 'o trouble. You bet'cha."

That stern face that sat across the white haired boy's face turned a bit sunken as that familiar voice rang in his ears. "How is it, that you just seem to find me, are you following me?" is asked. However, before Ryota could answer Kamiko, grinning like a schoolgirl, butts in. "Well, who is this?", "A pain in my ass, most of time.", "Didn't ask you sunshine.", "Ah simple bounty 'unter." Ryota finally replies before the two children before him caused the Fifth Great Ninja War. Biting his lip and trying, not so well, to calm his rage he looks back to the Swamp Native, "What kind of trouble is my rodent friend in?", "I detest being held in this manner, I do hope you know." is squeaked as the mouse in question is produced being held by his tail.

"Ah dun found 'im tryin' to muzzle in on mah mark." is stated as most of the restaurant start to wave for a waiter/waitress at the sight of Hanpan. "You're mark?", "Did Ah stutter? Yes mah mark. Cher dun gon and booray'd one o' mah people." is replied, which only seemed to confuse Masuyo. "Does he come with a dictionary? I can't understand half of what he says." is stated. Satoshi, if he hadn't dealt extensively with Ryota, and his halfwit daughter, would be in the same boat. "He more or less said that the girl is his mark because she killed his man.", "Yes, dat 'bout says it dere." is added which pulled an uneasy silence over the group as several of the establishment's staff confronted Ryota over his little friend.

"I am no mere rodent, I am of a proud family of Summons and will be treated with such respect as deserved." a scream followed as the waitress witnessed a talking mouse. Both arms flailing in the air she, along with her friends, run back to the kitchen to get more help. "Ah dun dink that we dun owt stay'd de welcome. Lets git, den you can tell ol' Ryota why dis cher dun peaked you interest.", "For once, I agree whole heartedly." is said in agreement as he laid some Ryo down to cover the meal. When the waitress finally returns, with management in toe, they are greeted with an empty table. "So, where is this talking rat you were speaking of?", "I swear there was one, I swear it!", "You need help, take tomorrow off and see a doctor or something." 

-Some Time Later-

"Is dat so, Sasori' legacy huh? Dem some big ol' shoes t' fill boy-o. Dat will uh, you kno' kill cher, right?" is asked. Satoshi pondered on it a bit, "Death will occur, her soul however will be bound to the resulting puppet.", "Well den, Ah jus' bring ol' cher to you den.", "What about the boy?", "Boy?", "Yes, her brother is visiting her.", "De contract say kill errywan but wan." upon hearing of the younger brother a vile, almost inhuman grin spread across Satoshi's features. "Bring the boy, alive, he'll be our witness." Ryota rolled his tongue, though it did make sense. "Awright boy-o you dun do de dirty werk and Ah'l dun half de Ryo wid you.", "Deal" is stated with a firm handshake, "Hanpan will bring you back to the lab.", "Don't I get a say in this, his pocket smells like rotted fish. "Well, ride on his shoulder or something, I don't know. Improvise, your his homing pigeon.", 'Don't compare me to those pea brained fowl." 

-Sasori's Hidden Lab-

While awaiting Ryota's return with his guinea pig, Satoshi was preparing his mixtures from the plants he had Hanpan mule from Sunagakure along with select herbs from both Konoha and Fuzen. As he worked he kept noticing that his shadow was trying to steal instruments, which perplexed him. Was he hallucinating? He after all was running on only a few hours of sleep. Working with as little as he had could make him see things. But as he physically was able to interact and pick up the inky blackness of his own dark reflection, all of that was called into even deeper question. Was he loosing his mind? His green eyes cut to the side of his head as he thought long and hard, back to when the shadows seemed to come alive with Kei, how they took his blood. Was this somehow connected to that incident? Before he could ponder and prod at the anomaly he heard the familiar sound of Ryota's booming voice as he is led into the lair with Hanpan in lead. "About time" is muttered as he pushed the shadow play to the back of his mind. 

"In here Ryota!"


----------



## Kei (May 6, 2015)

_
The Kings Declaration
Kyo Minami_​
The night was ruled by the rich. The powerful. The well dressed and the well-known.  The women that attended this gala, were dressed in beautiful gowns that no one ever seen before. Some were designed by tailors from around the world. Others were one of a kind, the only one in the world, and it showed. Long trains, elaborate frills and twirls that no one has ever seen before.  The men were also well dressed, well fitted suits, and sharp cuts. They looked as though they dominated the magazines of the rich and famous. All of them, were the greats of the greats of black. 

Tonight this was to celebrate the Gala of the Greats. The Black Greats, ranging from Fuzenkagure, to unknown parts of black. As long as the host figured that a person was important. Than they were there. The night was filled with the smell of expensive champagne, the smell of roasted duck, and other foods that dominated the dreams of young children. 

The golden lights that shone from the mansion made the night sky completely black. The stars turned away from the shining lights that came from the mansion. Even they were jealous of such brilliance that decorated the world below them. 

People chattered ranged from politics, to economics, to things that some people couldn?t even comprehend. However, it was all light hearted, people that were enemies put aside their differences for one night to enjoy the company of others. If they were so great, then even greatness needed to bask in the light of other greats. 

Inside the mansion, there was more gold, but it was decorated with reds and satins. Butlers and Maids, were decorated with the finest of jewels. Art from artist that went reclusive decorated the walls, and the celling was painted in the finest of arts.

 It was rumored that the person that painted the mural, had broken there arm, only to return to the job to finish. The painter raved and ranted about how this was going to be his greatest work even though the damage to his painting hand was irreversible. None the less, it was done, and the artist had damage his painting hand, but the other one as well. Making the mural the last painting of their work. 

The gossip was far and versed?

From who was the latest adulterer, to who really fathered whose child, and who was going bankrupt but trying to hide it. Some were just harmless fun, but others ranged to the illegal, the dangerous, the sinful, and other things that mothers would shielded their children ears from. Maybe their own as well, if they had the extra hand. 

?This is a wonderful party Sir Charles!? One of the women guest cheered as she threw up the champagne glass in the air, ?Another fantastic party! Another fantastic year!?

She was clearly tipsy from the drink, but it caused the others to clap in response. Agreeing with her and stating their own comments about the party. 
And from his chair, or more so, throne. Sir Charles stood up and opened his arms up to the cheers of his people. The man was probably around his early thirties, and his pudgy figure was from all the good food he ate. He was a man of varied taste, to refuse a meal was to refuse his class. His teachings. So instead of being ashamed of his pot belly, he was proud and wished that people would see it his way. 

Though Charles was dressed in the finest of gowns, the red cape that wrapped around his throat, made him look like a king. 

?Of course!? Charles slicked back his blonde hair, ?For my people only the best should be offered!?

?The finest wines!?

?Fruits!?​
?Cheeses and breads!?​
Charles laughed so hard that he began to tear up, ?The world is going to hell, so why not celebrate!?

Though as he clapped his hands together, all the lights went out. All of them, the electric, and the flames. Although from the darkness he heard someone clapping. 

?_*Oh yes*_?.Why don?t we all celebrate?.??​


----------



## Kei (May 6, 2015)

_
The Kings Declaration
Kyo Minami_​
The candle lights began to illuminate the figures, the three men that stood at the door way. One was young with purple hair, the wild look in his eyes made him look like a young thug, but it sent chills up Charles back. The child was looking at no one but him, and he was scared. The other one, could be considered the oldest. The bored look on his expression was apparent as he looked around. The dark blue hair and his dark blue eyes, made him look as if he was pitch black. 

However, that wasn?t what really struck Charles with fear. 

It was the one in the middle. It was the one with bright red hair that resembled the fire that illuminated the small room. It was the red eyes, and the shit eating grin.

The one?
The only?​_Kyo Minami?._​
As he walked, the light turned on one by one. An entrance that topped everyone in there. So by time he had made it in the center, all the lights were on. All of them bright as ever, but it was like they?ve all shone down on the young man of Fuzenkagure. His family probably a long time ago would have been invited by Charles, or even Charles late father, god bless his late soul. However, with the attack and other political exchange of hands. They weren?t the same anymore.

They weren?t the huge flame anymore, they were small?..

Although they didn?t know. None of them did. The smaller the flame, the harder it tries to eat everything in its path. 

And Kyo was starving?.​
?It?s been a long time since I?ve heard from you, Charles.? Kyo called out in the middle of the crowd, ?How have you been??

Charles looked around, waiting for his guard, but no one came.

?Our people dealt with them.? The youngest one with the purple hair interjected, ?It seems like the party has gone to shit!?

Keisuke smiled, his body was rocking to be released from its physical limits, but he waited patiently. He wasn?t allowed to fight. 

?What are you doing here?? Charles managed to choke out, the more he couldn?t get in control of the situation the more his party was in ruin!

?Well I heard that this was a meeting for the greats?..?​
Kyo smirked?.

?So I thought, if I wasn?t here, than it wouldn?t be the meeting of the greats.?​

?It would be the meeting of the _mediocre_.?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
Yuuko  looked around for humor's sake alone and shrugged. _An odd gesture, seen as though you were the one I insisted that I do this in the first place. _"Didn't think you'd  actually find anything out there," she told Ren before lying back on her  back to close her eyes for a couple of minutes. "It's still nice to  know we can relax though. Keep those little lanterns working their  magic, that way we can know whenever something changes."

"How are we going to get out of here, though?" Jeeha asked, a deep frown creasing his face.

"I  told you before, didn't I?" The girl threw a question right back with a  small laugh. "We'll either find the exit, the stairs or punch a hole  through somewhere. I imagine this is a closed space. Unless whoever  created this...floor was enough that big of a genius, we're bound to hit  a wall if we walk far enough..." With a small sigh, she continued. "It  would be nice to have some way of contact, that way we could split up  and each head in a different direction...actually!"

Excitement palpably bubbled inside her at this prospect. Yuuko got up, quickly and suddenly shifting her attention to the Houki. "You said you  can feel chakra right? Can't you track down Suzuki's? Or...something  like that? He's bound to have left a trail for us to follow, we just  need to find it."

There's  a hesitation in his voice as he answers. "His chakra signature isn't  here anymore. Or, at least, not to the extent where I can still feel it  lingering in the air. He's disappeared completely, like Rosuto did," he  replies, and there's a distinct irritation in his voice. "And I don't  think finding an exit from this place is as simple as just finding a set  of stairs, a door or punching a 'hole'. The dimensions in space/time  ninjutsu are rarely that small or simple to get out of."

"So... what? What are we meant to do, if that's the case?" Jeeha asked.

"My  plan is that we wait for Suzuki to return, and use him to hitch a ride  straight to the source of this problem," Ren answered, finally putting  away the digital keyboard. It dispersed with a weird 'whirr' sound.

Having  listened attentively, Yuuko had begun humming to herself by the time Ren  finished explaining. "So if we started  walking and just kept going, we'd only find trees and trees for ages?  That's not very imaginative..." She was just assuming but it was still a  bit of a let down. And annoying because the forest still resembled the  place where she had lost her mother. As easy going as she was, it wasn't a  pleasant to just sit around until that robot decided to show up again.

"Well,  since I'm not up for some training yet," she spoke up conversationally. "How about you two tell me a little bit about  yourselves? Like...what exactly is your whole problem with Rosuto-san?"  Yuuko asked Ren with a pointed look.

_Now where do I begin answering that. I can't imagine the conversation going well. Because Rosuto-san is a delusional, sanctimonious psychopath. Indeed? Ren-san, Rosuto-san is a nice person and a valuable nakama to me! Please don't talk about him like that! Bah. 

_ "You  were there at the Nakano Gala two years ago, right?" Ren asked, an eyebrow arched. "And you saw the two other criminals he was working  with? One of them was my sister. To put it frankly, I've a vested  interest in seeing her head roll." He pauses, expectantly.

_Nervous laugh. Calling it right now. _

Laughing  a little nervously at the blood lust, Yuuko thought back on the Nakano  Gala where she had fought Meiji. There had been another enemy but the  damage she had suffered and the stress hadn't really allowed her to  memorize further details about who it was or who had been fighting as  well. "Why did your sister help Rosuto-san?"

_I think it's more 'Rosuto-san' helping my sister. _

"Because  they were hired to. Or, at least, somebody was backing them and sending  them directives," said Ren. "Why else would such an unlikely psycho trio  get together?"

"Directives?" she asked curiously. Yuuko had always honestly thought Rosuto worked alone. "Who are they linked to?"

"What do you mean?" Ren frowned, a hand at his chin. "As in, who are they working with? Or for?"

The  girl rubbed her face, unsure of which one she wanted to know more about. "Both, I guess," she finally answered. It would  be nice to gather as much information as she could now that there was a  chance to.

"I'm  not too sure," he admitted, his eyes suddenly darkening. "When their  shōten clones got sealed, the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage  Department managed to track their real bodies down to an abandoned  Church of Jashin on the outskirts of Konoha. There's no solid evidence  for their involvement, though."

Her eyes widened. Yuuko lost her breath for a second, as her throat closed on  itself. Her heart skipped a painful beat. "The Church..." she repeated,  numbly. "Could this..." She had been about to ask if this event was  linked to it but she doubted it. Mao didn't really sound like the kind  of guy that was involved with religion. Someone who believes himself to  be god, can't believe a true god actually exists. Focusing on the  subject at hand, the young chūnin looked at Ren with sharp eyes and  nodded before asking. "What can you tell me about the Church of Jashin?"

_Oh? What's this? That's an interesting reaction you have there._ _Shame I'm the one at the answers end of this little Q and A, though. _

"Probably  not much else besides what you already know," he replied with a  shrug. "A former cult dealing in backwards rituals with something of a  fetish for murder turned charitable church under the reforms and  leadership of their benevolent new Pope." The Houki stiffled a laugh,  but allowed himself a roll of the eyes


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
 Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​ 
Yes. _Benevolent_, that's  exactly the word she would use. She  scoffed and shook her head at what  she was hearing, her expression  matching the sarcasm lacing the boy's  words. But then she frowned a little  sadly. "So...Rosuto-san is working  with the Church..." 

_A delectable deduction._

Had  it been a one time thing? Was he actually partner or an underling  to  the pope of Jashin? "I..." She swallowed. "I didn't know that." And  if  he was working with the Pope, even if it was for that one event, could  she believe that what he had done was for the good of the Nakano  family  after all? Why would the Church help someone when they had no  gain with  it? At least, no apparent gain...

No.  Yuuko shook her head forcefully, even if the rough gesture brought  back  a headache. She wouldn't believe Rosuto to be evil or directly  involved  with the Pope. He must've used the attack that Ren's sister  and Meiji  pulled against the Nakano as means to meet his goal.

Ren  stared at Yuuko, a wistful expression on his face and a knowing smirk on his mouth. _Amusing. I could almost see the cogs turn in her head. _"Just remember this. Every man has his excuse,  Yuuko. And  the more vile the man, the more touching his story has to  be."

Her  lips trembled. She shouldn't have asked. She had been better off   without this information constantly replaying inside her mind.   Tentatively, she pulled on a smile. "Well...that was two years ago!" A   cheerful exclamation, as if it explained anything. "What is it like in   Konoha? I have a couple of friends from there and I've visited.   Rakiyo-sama is rumored to be a really nice Kage..." She changed the   topic, a tad bit too desperate.

_No way I'm letting you change the topic after all that, Yuuko. _"It's alright, I suppose," he replied, his tone dismissive.  A faint smile played on his face. "I'm sure  you won't mind me asking, since I've just played a round of  twenty  questions with you, but what exactly is your history with  Rosuto? Or the  Church, for that matter?"

"Rosuto-san?"  She perked up, remembering her first mission in Suna with  a fond smile.  "I was given a mission to track down and end this really  nasty criminal  and Rosuto-san had the same goal. We don't really go  way back but I  consider him my friend already. He also helped me get  the scroll for ranton so!" The girl laughed heartily. "He was like a  big brother,  looking out for me, so I really like him!"

Her  laughter died then, when she had nothing else to say about her   relationship with Rosuto but another question still hung in the air.   Yuuko didn't want to acknowledge it; it was rude when Ren had answered so   many things for her. But it was something she didn't want to touch,   especially when Mao had just rubbed salt on her wounds only a while ago.

So,  instead, she did one of the things she despised the most. She lied  to  someone who had just been kind to her. "I've only heard rumors about  the  Church so far...I don't buy that they're as kind and pleasant as   they're trying to make themselves appear so I'm always suspicious.   Sometimes, it feels like a lot of bad events end up linked with the   Pope," Yuuko explained. It wasn't that much of a lie, but it wasn't a   direct, frank answer either.

_That's as bad a lie as I've ever seen, and I've seen a few stinkers. I suppose I won't press on, though. _The chūnin gave a slow nod. "The  more you have to hide, the harder you try to hide it," he said, eyes closed as he leaned back against the cold cave wall.  "There's an old saying from my clan. One of our many cynicisms, I  suppose. When things contradict each other, look at the opposite side of  everything. Flip everything around, give meaning to what had previously  seemed meaningless, and a completely different answer presents itself. Don't believe everything you hear or see."

"That's  good advice," Yuuko answered, though she didn't know if digging deeper  was something she always wanted to do. One of the first lessons her mama  had given her was to never peek through keyholes, because one never  knows what's behind the door. Yet, she had once promised herself to  become stronger too. Wasn't shying away from this kind of information  being a coward?


She would think about that later, when she was in the comfort of her bed at home. "Jee-chan, you're quiet."

_... oh my God. Is he actually... he is. 
_
The reply to her utterance came in a sequence of loud and steady snoring, and Jeeha's head falling onto her shoulder. Ren's shoulders sagged. "The idiot fell asleep..." he  muttered to himself. _As good a time as any to kill him, I suppose. But then, who would I have as a lead?_


----------



## Hollow (May 6, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesnt Matter Which Way You Go XI_

Laughing quietly, Yuuko carefully pushed the boy away, careful not to awake him, and got up to start stretching. "It's not good to just stop completely, do you want to spar for a couple of minutes? I imagine you'd kick my ass if it was a real fight but it'd be nice if we could simply take it slow and warm up for what's to come."

"Last time...it was nice what you did last time but I doubt Suzuki will fall for it again," the girl pointed honestly. "And he'll probably come back either with minions or reinforced and we still only have what we previously had...maybe less," she frowned, looking around.

"Sure," Ren nodded. He took a few steps forward, until he was barely a metre away from Yuuko, and said: "Taijutsu only, though. I'd like to preserve my chakra, and I'm sure you would, too."

"Okay..." The chuunin nodded nervously and readied herself. It was painfully obvious she should be the one to attack first so that's exactly what she did: she moved around him for a while and, when she deemed it time, pulled back her fist to throw the first punch. Instead of moving at her desired, normal pace though, she chose a more civilian like pace for her hits, placing a greater amount of focus into performing each move perfectly. Just as she did when Tora had her practicing a new move against a dummy, except this one actually moved to defend and hit back.

Ren's eyes slowly trailed Yuuko as the girl circled him. His feet widened in stance, and there was a subtle twitch in his shoulders as he readied himself. The first punch came, and he moved into it; right foot pressed against hers to cut off her momentum and balance, while two sets of arms trailed up her arms, before finally gripping at the forearm. And then he twisted, throwing her back with a decisive aikido throw.

"Oof!" Yuuko lightly winced when she twisted in order to fall on her feet instead of her poor butt. It still hurt a tad bit but it was good, she had nothing broken and being sore was no excuse. If nothing else, this would ensure she didn't do as badly next time she was up against Suzuki. "I forgot to ask," she commented as the girl advanced once again towards her current partner, trying to figure out how she could bring him down. "I didn't know you were part of the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage department of Konoha..."

Working quicker this time, the chuunin moved as if she was about to throw another punch but readied herself so she could drop down at the last minute to sweep her foot towards his ankles, hoping her movement was unpredictable enough to cause him to fall. Even if it was a bit of a sly trick. "I figured you looked too young to be part of such an important organization. I do believe nothing like it exists in the remaining nations of White."

He was ready for the punch, but not for the feint. The Houki stepped in again, ready to catch and deflect the punch... only to find his feet suddenly entangled by Yuuko's sudden maneuver. Ren stumbled back a few steps. "What can I say? I'm a man of many talents," he said, as he shifted his weight onto his back foot to balance himself again.

Yuuko laughed cheerfully, though she stepped into Ren's private zone in order to continue her plan to make him fall, twisting and raising her leg up high to kick him in the face. "Man, you really are arrogant," she wasn't really insulting though, he had a reason to be after all.

This time, he ducked under the high kick, and reached an arm up to grab her leg by the ankle. "You wouldn't be the first one to tell me that," the Houki replied with a smirk, then reeled her in by the leg for a palm strike on the chin.

With a small, girly shriek, she desperately waved her arms in front of herself to stop his strike, acting incredibly clumsy since her leg was still caught. It really threw her balance off. Using that to her own favor, though, she let herself fall for a moment, landing both her palms on the ground and placing as much strength on her captured ankle to try and lift Ren and flip him over her as she back flipped.

Ren blinks in surprise as he felt his centre of gravity shift and his feet leave the floor. The kunoichi lifted him up into the air effortlessly but, with a coy smirk on his face still, he released his grip on her ankle the moment he entered the air and let the momentum carry him. His feet touched down on the cold hard stone ceiling and, with his hands balled into fists, he propelled himself off again for a downward lunge straight at her.

"Argh!" Yuuko screamed as she was way too slow to move away before Ren's weight crashed against her, literally knocking the air straight out of her lungs with the hit. Thinking it really wasn't very lady like to just stay put that way, she brought her knees up to form a ball and rock herself to throw him off, her right hand curling into a fist to punch him away too. She had a feeling they just needed mud to complete the scene now.

"You're going to need to try a little ha-- ow," Ren grumbled, as he felt Yuuko's soft punch crash into his stomach. She wasn't particularly strong, but a punch to the stomach was a punch to the stomach, and those hurt regardless of the attacker's physical strength. He felt the breath burst from his lungs, and grit his teeth, now all the more determined to win the play fight. The Houki brought a hand to her wrist, smirk returning, and gave it a harsh twist.

Childishly, as if it would actually work, Yuuko stretched her free hand out and slapped it against Ren's face, pushing him with it even as he twisted her other wrist in his hold. Her legs trashing underneath her. "You...you...you!!!" And, despite this, she laughed even though she was desperate to get herself off his hold and, a bit more importantly (to her pride), off the floor. As a sudden thought flashed inside her mind, she bent her knees and forced her feet underneath her trying to get herself to get up the way Tora did every now and then. Something which wasn't as manageable when you had another person's weight to pull too.

"Aaaah!" Firing herself up, she pulled back her free hand and threw a punch.

And this time, the punch connected; square on the face. Ren fell back, grunting as pain - both from the blow itself and the shock of it - set in. "Not bad," he grimaced, then lashed out back at her with a roundhouse kick.

Disoriented because the it had actually been successful, Yuuko lost her focus long enough that she didn't even see the kick coming until she got the breath knocked out of her again. Falling back again, she rose her hands and shook her head whilst panting hard. "Okay, let's stop there before we end up doing Suzuki's work for him. Wouldn't want that now, would we?" She laughed.

The Houki stops mid-lunge, fist pausing just short of contact. "True enough," he said with a shrug. "I wonder when he's going to return, though. No doubt, he'll be recovering."

"With a little bit of luck, he won't come back at all," the girl sighed. It wasn't such a good idea, though, if they were really going to do as Ren had previously suggested and hitch a ride with the robot. Scratching her head a little, wishing she could have a bath after all the mess they had been going through, Yuuko got up and began a series of stretches.

"The show must go on though... Jeeha-san!" She called, surprised the boy hadn't actually woken up through the spar. "Wake up, we should use whatever time we have left to set up some traps."

"Muh?" Jeeha grumbled, his tongue thick and dumb from having just woken up from slumber. "Traps?"

"Yes, traps," the girl answered cheerfully, laughing a little at the small thread of drool that glistened on the corner of Jeeha's lips and chin. "I figure it's better than just laying around like sitting ducks. I doubt he'd fall for any but we could at least try to steer him whatever way we want and...if we plan things nicely, we can even get the upper hand in battle just like that."

"Traps, right. Yeah," the boy mumbled groggily, rubbing the sleep from his eye. He reared his head, looking from Ren to Yuuko. "What did I miss?"

"Oh... Not much," she laughed in response.​


----------



## Hollow (May 6, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*In The Dark I See*

_It?s You Who Brings The Morning _
_And You Who Takes The Sun When I Sleep I_

Despite constantly yelling at me, there are only a handful of times I remember mama being truly angry at something I did. For a few of those times, I only began to understand the reason of her ire a bit later when I looked back at my actions and saw them from a whole new perspective.

The best example I can think of happened when I was around eight or nine. I had already began my education in the Academy to become a kunoichi and, thus, had already begun my tai jutsu lessons. I was terrible at it but, even so, better than most civilian kids. At the time, I was constantly bullied by this group of kids around my age because...hell if I'll ever know. Mama would constantly tell me to stand up to them when I got home with another dress ruined and a new patch of bruises to sport for the weekend.

One day, I took her advice. I waited for the kids to show up and actually fought back. I hadn't really expected it but I won, they got a few hits in but I beat them bloody and sent them crying away. When the parents contacted my mama, though, and told them about the state in which I had left the children in, she grounded me for a month and yelled at me for a whole day about how I wasn't learning how to become a kunoichi to hurt kids from my own village.

I was really confused to say the least. Despite being grounded, I still took it as a personal achievement that I had beaten them to a pulp, enough that all of them could not look me in the eye for years. Now, I understand that standing up to them didn't mean breaking their teeth and noses but being bold and not letting them treat me bad. Nothing similar ever happened, of course. If nothing else, mama's anger only served to mellow down my personality further.

Yet mellowing down after her words only caused her to get even madder at me which had led to the somewhat strained relationship we had until just a little bit before her death. The angrier she got, the shier I became; the shier I became, the angrier she got. It was a chain reaction neither of us ever knew how to truly stop.

Tora, however, has always known how to pull the right strings with me and, under her tutelage, I've slowly became...ruthless. My first kill was particularly painful and I couldn't think of anything else even days after but she taught me how to get past being bothered each time I killed someone. Usually by showing me that it was a life or death situation and it would probably have been me who died if I had hesitated. Her teachings and methods are usually brutal, she never hand feeds me or allows me to take the easy way out of anything. Nor does she ever lie to me. 

Ever since that first blood though, ever since I saw my mama's dead eyes, I set a limit. Drew a line on how far I?ll go in following the orders my village gives me. Because mama?s voice still sounds clear inside my head, speaking of what?s right and what?s wrong. I know Tora has crossed her own personal line a long time ago, I can see by the animalistic glint in her eyes whenever we?re out on a mission together. No memory is so scary that it keeps her from her sleep; no order is so horrible that she messes up the entire mission on purpose just to avoid it. There are only a few, handpicked people she keeps close and though I love the fact that I?m one of them, I?m not always sure whether I should be so open towards her when my mentor is so painfully obviously trying to get me to cross that line.

Lately, she?s taken to asking the Raikage-sama to give me the most horrible missions and she frowns when I come back home with haunted eyes, pale lips and blood covered hands. I know. This is her own messed up way of showing she cares, that she?s noticed I still keep awake during most nights when the visions are too strong and my enemy is hiding right underneath my eyelids, ready to show up as soon as I close my eyes. But enough is enough.

I got up. The kitchen chair I was sitting on falling backwards, my fists shaking the whole table and threatening to break it when I banged them roughly against the wood. The mission scroll falling to the floor as I glared at the brunette who was my sister in every way except blood.

?You do *not*,? I rose my voice, emphasizing the negative. ?Have the right to pick my missions. The Raikage, him alone, should have that right. I?m going to refuse this mission and right now.?

Tora didn?t even look at me, just flipped a page of her magazine and shrugged with a bored expression. Pissed off at her attitude, I walked around the table grabbed her chin and forced her to look up as I bend down to stare her in the eyes. ?We?re family,? I spoke slowly. ?We?ve dug each other?s asses out from some very deep shit enough times that we could be considered nothing but by now. That doesn?t mean we need to have the same methods in everything though so stop trying to lead me down the same line as you.?

Staring back at me impassively, she shook her head and my hand fell. ?You still don?t understand do you?? She asked as if she knew a deep secret I should?ve figured out a long time ago.

?I don?t think I want to either,? I answered, giving her bruised knuckles a pointed look before picking up the mission scroll and storming out of the house. 
​


----------



## Chronos (May 6, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light
Floor 2​

Night colored the view, the scent of Rosuto's mother's perfume lingered across the air. It made him uneasy. She only used it whenever that man came throughout those doors so he was certain he would barge in at any second. However, even as that image ran across his head, his father had already been two and a half hours late to their meeting. His mother stood next to him, awaiting the man who was suppose to take them to eat, her crimson gown adorned her beautiful mien, her eyes lost in the darkness of her own delusion. Her hands crossed as the grip on her arm tightened. He wasn't coming. That conclusion dawned upon herself long after all this waiting had passed. Rosuto sat silently playing with his feet, rocking them back and forwards on the edge of the seat, hovering inches above the air. Gallantly dressed, patiently waiting for the man's return. This pained her, the boy wasn't too keen on his father, but if he was pushed to talk she knew their relationship would be able to flourish. 

"He isn't coming, isn't he." 

Rosuto finally broke the silence which clouded the atmosphere. The mother turned her gaze, the crackling sound of fire chipping wood was the only thing audible on the room. The tension began to grow as Rosuto's anger rose considerably. His head lowered and his eyes began to veil itself under the shadow of the dark. Disappointment began to settle in, his mother's hesitation soon resonated with him, his hand rose to his collar and he swiped his tie off. 

"Rosuto, just wait another moment."

"Why? He's not coming anyway. He never comes back." 

"He will... He promised." 

"No he won't. You'll just tell me to go up stairs anyway and to put my clothes away... Like last time, and the time before that too."

Her mother broke her stand and tried to reach Rosuto, her hands made it way to his shoulder as she reached his eyes sight. Rosuto eyes still glancing on the wooden surface of the floor, his hand tighten in a fist while the tie dirtied after Rosuto dragged it across the floor. 

"He'll be here... Your dad is a--"

"A good man? Is that what you're going to say mom?" 

She stood silent. The same excuse as always, the same words as always. A man never making his way home. Empty promises and lies. Deceit, it pained him. It truly did. Witnessing the mother ready herself with anticipation and then having those dream tear down like a winded weakling. The sight was unbearable.

_I hate him._​
His fist tightened under the result of such a vivid image. Her mother breaking a smile, forced. The next step, her hands began to cross his hair, looking at every secular detail of the boy. While lifting his head and meeting his eyes. Those beautiful pearls of blue. 

"You truly look handsome tonight, you know? Just like your father." 

​
The bitterness that settled after those word reached his ears. Eyes jolted open, insulted. That he resembled anything of that man was something that he couldn't abide. His hand clenched under the force of his repressed anger. 

"We don't have to deal with him."

He mother struggled, her ears just registered something she didn't want to accept. Her laughter came later and she began to shrug it off. 

"I'm sorry, sweetie what was that?" 

"We don't have to deal with him anymore!"

Speechless, she began to think how could his son burst in such a manner. His eyes showed an image foreign to her. Something she didn't know Rosuto was capable of. Something she feared the instant she laid eyes upon it. 

"Rosuto you can't mean..." 

"We don't! He's worthless! He's never around! He's always making you sad! We don't need him! I don't want him around! I'll be our protector! I'll be our guardian! I'll... I'll... I'll join the Shinobi Academy!"


----------



## Chronos (May 7, 2015)

​
Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light
Floor 2​
At that juncture in time, my mother didn't have much of a choice in where we stood. My father stopped coming home entirely with occasional letters arriving at home. I wanted to intervene, but I couldn't deny that the card mom got made her smile. And in truth me denying her such a luxury was beyond me. I couldn't steal whatever it was she felt for that man and at some point I realized that doing so would be wrongful of me. That whatever he had she appreciated it with high regards. And I could never forgive the man for causing her such strife. After that however, I took my place at the Academy in Yukigakure. I met Reina and me and Setsuko went our own ways. I missed her for the longest time, especially after the incident with my mother. After she died I wanted someone to comfort me, however the only person I knew who was capable of such had begun her journey through life. And I was left in my lonesome. My father, at that time, disappeared entirely from the face of the Earth, the letters which arrived at home halted entirely. I never heard of him since my transfer. And after that day in the office, the Ivery clan managed to adopt me, but I had to assume the name 'Ivery'. And I was fine with it, the less I had to remind myself of him, the more content I was with life. 

That decent began to dull my emotive senses, soon I began to worry less of what happened to the person next to me, and much less to those that surrounded me, to the strangers. Soon friends became strangers and I feared any sort of attachment would ultimately leave me scarring. I considered myself a bleeding-heart, and to this day I'm very much aware of such. I've generated much dismay and soon I acquired a dismissive-avoidance attachment disorder. After I spent a year with the Ivery's I moved towards Suna and my transfer was completed. I stayed at a friends home and lived under the roof of my own sensei, her husband and two kids. And even then I was avoiding any sort of attachment.

But contrary to that I also wanted a true friend. I wanted to live with the fact that I could move on from this, that I could move past whatever strain chained me to this toxic fog. Rei become that beacon in the darkness, where shadows roamed and malice called, there was always that voice which pulled me from the abyss, but after she died and I knew who was responsible of everything... When I knew he became the bane of my existence and the reason I breath, and without that beacon then I finally allowed myself to assimilate that darkness. And soon, all I saw at the end of the tunnel was a bright red.

A rage which conquered my senses and I realized I was powerless, I failed and I failed and I witnessed people die at the hands of my failure. I knew I was never meant to save anything after witnessing the death of so many in my hands. Even Kenta would be disappointed in me if he would realized that because of me, his father and mother died. His sister lives and such, but I was never able to give him the peace he truly desired and requires. A boy scarred eternally by the men who cannot see beyond their fruitful guises of greed and self-righteous arrogance. My mother's dead because a man wanted a scroll, and I'm here standing in a world of raining ashes and cinder because I will see the world burn first before I defeat that man

Three crossed, a younger me that had sliced his throat at the commence of this. It's his perception, his message. I'm a struggling child awaiting for the moment he realizes he failed. A boy who will die through his own hand due to his foolishness, and he will never be able to save those who were precious to him. And at the zenith he will get what he wants a new world, a chaotic world.

"You bastard..."


----------



## popablurf (May 7, 2015)

*A Dangerous Method!!*

*   Dancing With Demons*


*  A Dangerous Method!!*

     The suns rays shine down and reflect off of the rustic steel of Tinkers blade. The boys breath began to slowly calm from a frantic exhaustion. Hansuke flashes himself to the front of Tinkers eyes, frightening him. 

Hansuke:"Hello.....Tinker is it?"

Tinker: "Ughh...yea that's what they call me by at the Academy but I."
_Tinker is interrupted mid speech by a quick chop to his neck.
_
	The sound of a monstrous coal engine roars in the ears of Tinker. Tinker jumps himself up and finds himself on the top of a speeding train. This hulking piece of metal was all the boy could hear as the sound ate up every other one made by nature. The young ninjas eyes open to the crossed feet of the stranger. 

Hansuke:"As punishment for taking the materials for a weapon. You must pass this test of agility"

 _*Oh my god this mans going to kill me. *_
_Tinker ponders the reality of this judgment for the scheme he devised._

Hansuke:"You'll have to get up and walk to me"

_Hansuke flickers himself to the farthest point Tinker could see. The distance seems like it is at the end of a large air tunnel. The ninja pushes himself off the moving trains roof with determination, trying to stand himself up._

Tinker: " and if i pass?" 

_Hansuke flickers to the front of tinkers face. At first Hansuke doesnt know what to say. The masked man puts his hands on his head 
_
Hansuke:" I guess we'll have to worry about that when it comes up. But for now. You're going to have to lay 1 hand on me." 

_Hansuke flickers back 3 train cars away from Tinker and sits himself down crisscross on the metal top of the train. _

_Tinker glares down at the train below him, it's rolling side to side on the bumpy rails. It looks like the tracks are running through the middle of a large amount of woods. Tinker stands himself up and is thrown to his right side rather violently._

Tinker: "Egh, how am I supposed to make all the way to him if I can't even stand on this thing!!"


                       Tinker tries again and is able to step up. The car throws the boy from one side to the other. Tinker places his hands together and closes his eyes. Suddenly his body stops swaying, and instead is standing like a stone pillar. Tinker takes a step forward. The first one is slow, as if the boy was dabbing his toe in the water of a cold swimming pool. He moves like a turtle all the way to the end of the the car. 

	                      The young ninjas toe grazes the edge of the train. Tinkers eyes shoot open. The boy's body begins to sway back and forth again. Tinker takes a deep breath, bends his knees, and jumps with all of his might over the gap. Tinker throws himself over to the next car and falls to the metal beneath him. The boys head smacks against the train and creates a loud thud. The impact almost knocks him unconscious but Tinker keeps his eyes open.

	                      The train still rushing through the air at almost blinding speeds. Tinker recovers himself rather quickly. The boys head was well over the gap, he had made it halfway across the 2nd car. Tinker begins to move, the slow turtle walk again, slowly inching forward. The boy makes it another quarter down the car; until a large bag of sand smacks into his chest and knocks him on his back. 

Hansuke:" Thought I'd make it easy on you?" 

_The insanity of these words shake Tinker to his core. _

Tinker:"You're going to kill me up here!!!" 

_The boy momentarily loses his cool. In the next instant Tinker shoots himself back on his feet. The next large bag of sand flies targeting the young ninjas chest. Tinker flings a knife out of his pocket and cuts the bag in half. _

Tinker:"Don't underestimate me cause I'm small!!"

	                     Tinker, now invigorated by his anger begins to charge at the stranger. The boy moves fast and with confidence. He jumps over to the next car, cutting a bag of sand in two while in mid air. Tinker flickers to the feet of Hansuke. The boy sends a hard punch to Hansuke ribs. The masked man jumps back with a pile of heavy, sand bags in his hand. Two more bags fly at Tinker, one is cut, the other hits him hard in the ribs. An excruciating pain is sent down the boys spine sending him to his knees. The blow feels as if it has broken a rib or two. 

Tinker:"Enough of this!!"

	                  Tinker flings two knifes in the masked man's direction. They both are met by sand bags. The collision sends sand showering down upon Hansuke and Tinker. The boy sends three more knifes, each are met with a sand bag in the air. Once within distance Tinker jumps as high as he can. Just barely making it over his own height. The ninja flickers to the front of Hansuke, who promptly jumps back until he's sttopped by the boys small hand. 

Hansuke:"Good!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 7, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin| Land of Waterfalls*

*[Elsewhere Swamps; Land of Waterfalls]​*​
[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang I]​
-Party Crashers-
​
-Some Handful of Days Ago-

A body rag dolls painfully over a log, splintering it like finely threshed wheat. The poor soul that threshed the log lands with a splat on the slightly more forgiving swampy soil.  "Get up ya group o' sissies." is slightly slurred. In the center of the marshy training field Akane stood with a bottle of little more than swamp grog filling it. "Bottoms up." is muttered as she pulled the dark brown bottle to her lips and a moment later the empty vessel is tossed with a clank into an ever growing pile. Turning on her heel Akane stumbles toward Mizuirono who lay at the edge of the grounds. The gray wolf yawned loudly as her sister approached then moved a paw revealing the last bottle of booze the swamp girl brought with her. 

Akane pauses and scratches at the tattoo that takes up a majority of her right upper arm and shoulder, "Ah dun dought Ah bring more dan dis." is stated while she started to go for the bottle. In that moment one of the men that she was sparring with gets the wits about him to attack while her guard was down. Snapping the large blade off his back, he decided he was taking the kiddie gloves off, he wasn't going to be humiliated by this, this quitter. Red eyes flash with anger as he attempts to bring the weapon down on Akane to cleave her in two. The redhead sighed, couldn't this little prick see she was getting herself a drink? Slightly rolling an ankle to the left the Chunin turns up and into the attack. Her sharp red eyes flashing two fangs of her Bestialgan catches his deep crimson eyes. A wide grin just spreads her lips while she latches her arms under and over his weapon arm. 

With a tearing grab she knocks the weapon from his hand burying it part way up its blade in front of Mizuirono. The wolf merely pants with a un amused look in her eyes as she lay her head on the bottle of booze. "Dat no very nice boy-o." is stated as she pulled up on his body. The smell of days old booze seemed embedded in Akane's clothing, but she still seemed as sharp as ever. Her breast squeezed up against his bare chest, just her thin shirt parting the two which causes just a momentary distraction on the young man's part. "Top Fang" is whispered while the woman beast rolled her hips away from him. With a jarring yank she pulls the man into a vortex of a standing tornado. The world for the pair became a spinning blur of greens and blues with lines of white dotted here and there. 

The attack spun at a frantic pace throwing swamp land into the air until the redhead finally decided that it was time to let go of the excess baggage. Doing so, she bounds forward planting her right elbow in his face while her left knee dug a trench to his family jewels. The howl of pain never makes it pass his lips as he faints from the sheer pain inflicted as he sails through the air, with the greatest of ease. "Ah didn't kno' dat the circus was in de area." a familiar voice rang through the air after Akane landed. Not even turning to face the man while he walked up she merely goes to retrieve her last bottle of booze. "Even ah unwash 'n' drunk mess Akane, you dun beat.... Wan,t', t'ree, fur... seve'.. Seve' o' mah Seeker Juniors." Folding his arms over his chest he lightly kicks at the foot of one of the Seekers that lay unconscious by the splintered log. "Wat you wan dad?" is slurred as she pulled the cork out of the last bottle. 

"Wat do Ah wan'? Dat no way to talk to yer ol' dad, you mad at meh?" is asked. Of course she was. The red band under Akane's eyes dulls a bit as she starts to pull the bottle to her lips, "You go and no say w'ere. You no come back 'til now 'n' dun even say sorry. You w're de wan dat was goin' to train meh. Not dese.. dese boy-o's." is replied as she slung the bottle with each word spilling some of the contents with each shake. Ryota allowed a nervous grin slip across his face, "You right Akane, maybe Ah should o' say dat you train dem instead." is lightly joked. Though Akane didn't seem all that amused. Not at all. "Come on cher, put de bottle down. Ah wan to talk wid you 'bout somethin'." Akane catches a laugh and places the bottle on her hip, "Mak meh." is offered.

It was her way of saying, if you want my beer. Well you're going to at least spar for it. "Ah dun wan to fight a drunk.", "Den Ah no put de bottle down." is simply replied. Ryota's lips curl as he takes a step forward. If his hardheaded daughter wanted a bit of a lesson in respecting his requests, then he'd take that bottle from her and pour it out.  Akane's eyes flash with glee. Dropping the bottle she steps into his advance going into an almost Beast Form stance. Around her crimson Chakra spirals out around the pair encircling them. The Chakra was faint, but with his advanced Bestialgan he can make it out. "Shit" is uttered as he fell defensive quickly. "Eight Trigrams" 

The Eight Trigrams, it is the most powerful Gentle Fist Technique that the Hyuga have. By clan bylaws it is only passed from father to one son within the main branch of the Family. Even so, the Tainted Bloods were once pure. Their founding Father brought from Konoha to Elsewhere this technique. While it is still used by men with the Byakugan, a variation runs with the Bestialgan. the "Sixteen Fang." With its limitations in early stages, the Bestialgan developed the Fang instead of the palm. Instead of going for the Tenketsu, the Fangs instead hit muscle at their junctions and pressure points using the claws of their hands to push Chakra into those areas paralyzing them. "Shit"/ is uttered again as his daughter sprang into action. Unlike the Palms of the main family, the Fang strikes are as erratic as the user, which makes predicting impact points all the harder. 

In Ryota's favor, however, was his greater speed and he is able to defend against her surprising skill with the Seeker Technique. "Ah be impressed Akane." is stated after they split from one another. "Bit sloppy, but still you dun go 'n' surprise you ol' dad." is stated as he brushed his clothing off. "Ah only teach de basics of the technique 'n' you learn de rest. Ah proud o' you." is added as he walked up to her. "Now, will you listen to meh?" Akane nods while kicking the bottle away. "Gud..."

-Some Time Later-

"You git all dat?", "Yes Ah got it dad." is replied as she rocked on her heels, he'd been talking a while and her head was now in full on hangover mode with a pounding, splitting headache. " 'Ere tak dis 'n' chew on it, it no take dat hangover away, but mak it more manageable. Mizuirono, mak sur' dat she dun git clean up 'n' put on sum fresh cloths." is stated while Akane stumbled back toward the small settlement she called home as a child. With a nod Mizuirono  bounds off after her sister. 

"Do you think that she is capable of pulling this off? It's no small task." Satoshi pulls from the shadows of the wooded area behind Ryota while his daughter vanished into the distance. "You de wan dat came to meh wid dis boy-o. Ah dink Ah kno' wat mah lil girl is capable of." A soft laugh comes from Satoshi. Pulling his sunglasses off he bites on one of the ear rests. "That same girl is the one you wanted me to kill over two years ago.", "Plans change. You kno' dat better dan most kidd-o.", "Yes, yes I do. I'm just reiterating, this could kill her, which I made perfectly clear before you chose her to do it, the people in play here are more dangerous than we can imagine." Ryota turns to Satoshi his warning still hanging in the air. 

"Which is de very reason Ah chose Akane, she unpredictable. Best way t' throw ah monkey wrench in anywan's plans is to add ah bit o' chaos." Satoshi nods, there was very little he could actually add to that. "Nao, de real question is, how you find owt 'bout this before meh?" is asked, which only makes Satoshi's suit crunch a bit from his shrug, "What can I say, the spy network you helped me build over the last two years is good at what you advertised." Ryota just chuckles while shaking his head. "Dink Ah wan t' give you ah refund 'n' tak dat network back." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 7, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Land of Bone*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
[He that Treads the Abyss VI, Sasori's Hidden Arts XII]​
_-The Land of Bones IX Finale-_​

"Come, lay her on this table." is ordered as Satoshi patted a large metal table in the center of a small side room. From the ceiling hung a large multi-light, light fixture on a swivel arm. Overhead was a small observation deck, it was obvious that Sasori was a bit of a exhibitionists, he liked to show off his skill to some extent, however. This was nothing like the public surgeries or cadaver carvings of the early first era. No this was something more sinister. It was probably how Sasori showed his fellows in Akatsuki why they in essence. Shouldn't 'Fuck With Him' as it were. 

With a dull thud Kenno's body lightly bounced off the table, her choice of clothing allowing her body to move pleasantly. Satoshi looked at her moving her head from one side, then to the other. "You really did a number on her, didn't you?", "How was Ah suppose t' kno' dat you no wan meh t' bring cher back? So excuse meh if de lady dun put up ah surprising fight." is stated as he dragged her brother along behind him by the scruff of his shirt. "Eh.. It's fine", "Ah dun care.", "... I'll get Rikka to fix her up, you can take the boy up to the observation deck with Masuyo. You're welcome to stay as well." is stated as Satoshi motioned for Rikka's aid. "No dank you, dun dink I can stomach wat you 'bout to do anyway. Ah go to Ishi, scout cher's home. See what you up 'gainst." is stated as he walked off. 

The comment took Satoshi back for a few reasons. The first being the man saying that he may not have the stomach for what was about to transpire. Truth was, what kind of person was he, that this was something he could do like it was an everyday thing, and that monster in the guise of a man couldn't? The second was the insightfulness of Ryota, for someone that could be chalked up as a backwater simpleton, he was very on the mark most of the time. Scary smart for someone who sounded like they failed kindergarten. "Good idea?" Satoshi was confused, he wasn't quite used to people he worked with being so competent and willing to help at the same time. Most of the time, it was either or. Ryota didn't speak, and only waved as he ascended to the small second level of the small room. "Let me guess, fix her up.", "Perceptive as always." ~  

-Some Time Later-

With heavy lids, Kenno awakens from her forced nap and at first the world is blurry, white and void. The air catches in her throat, was she. Was she dead? No, there was a feeling of heaviness across her body, something she figured wouldn't translate into the thereafter. With that being said though the seal on her chest would have ate her soul, would it have not? Maybe that was why she felt so heavy. "So, you're finally awake, Ryota must have hit you harder than I thought he did, you were out almost six hours, I thought I'd have to start without you." A voice echoed around her. Bright blue eyes widen, but to her dismay she couldn't move. Through cursory glances with her eyes though, she could tell that she was nude and didn't seem to be tied down. She tried to open her mouth to speak, but found not only was she immobile, she was also incapable of speech. 

"No, you're not tied down as you may already know, and yes you're also undressed. If you are wondering why you can't speak, its because of the very powerful sedative that is pumping through your veins at this very moment. The effect will wear off in a few day's time. I, however, wouldn't worry about that. Take solace, if I wanted you dead you'd not have been able to wake. You and I are about to become very 'intimate' so to say." the voice states as green eyes come into view while a young face comes into sharp focus. The male face then glances up his gaze up, as if telling her to follow with her eyes, in doing so she is able to gaze up into the sky box, there in faint darkness she sees her young brother. Visibly upset and bound. "Oh, don't worry, he won't die this day or any in the near future. He ... will probably wish that fate in a while. As will you." is stated as he pulled her face back to his. 

"Be happy while you can, you stand on the precipice of a technological advance that my trade hasn't had since Sasori himself." is mused as the shadow of a woman bared down on her. "Such a waste, if I were twenty years younger with a body as this." the woman sighs as she drew a small dagger. Pricking her own finger she allows a bead of blood accumulate before pressing it against the bare chest of the hapless martyr. Chanting in an ancient tongue she draws symbols that predate the modern ninja world by centuries. With a soft red glow text from a distant time slowly appears across the entirety of Kenno's body before it fades into her flesh like a faint memory. Then with a gentle press, Kamiko presses her palm over the heart of the woman. Then clawing shallowly into her flesh she pulls up the blueish hue of the woman's very soul. For a second it sparks against the demonic seal, but such an archaic seal was no match for a bounding contract of the old order. 

"Satoshi, the marble and a good portion of your blood." is commanded. This was the part that the boy was unsure of, but he had come this far, he was ready to push the boundary of the taboo. Opening his hand a small marble rolls around just before he draws he trademark curved Kunai. Pushing deeply into his own flesh he carves a gash into his palm while he closed his hand on the blade. With a grunt he opens his palm the marble sparks and rolls turning from its iron color to a deep crimson as it seemed to drink from the pooling life essence. Satoshi winced when the witch pulled the marble away. "By the power of the Ancient Contract Makers of Elsewhere, I bind a contract of soul to blood and soul and command this rite be taken through life and into death. As with life, death is anew with a life that none can take." the words themselves didn't make a whole lot of sense, but the meaning wasn't lost on the victim.  Something dark and forbidden was going on here, and she was ground zero. 

Passing the marble through the blue of the soul the red flashes tainting the pure color red allowing the marble to adopt the pureness of the girl's very life. "It is. Done." is stated in a pant, the ritual had about drained the older woman of her Chakra, but she was doing what family wanted. Blood was thicker than a little exhaustion. "I leave you to it." is stated as the small wounds that were inflicted healed as the crimson hued soul sunk back into its host body. ~~


----------



## Kei (May 7, 2015)

_Zenas Emiya
Liquid Time Event
1 Year Prior 
Favorite/ My Time With You.......

Main Land_​
There was a feeling that overcame her when he left for the main land for supplies. She didn?t know what the words were, maybe she forgot them so long ago. A word that made her feel unease. A word that she tried not to use too often, because if she said it, then it would unleash a whole bunch of other problems.  That word was like a seal on a bottle cap of other repressed things and emotions. So in order to function like a normal human being, she tried not to think of it too much, and she tried not to say it too much either. 

However, it was days like these where she found herself thinking, wondering, and feeling the feelings she didn?t want to feel. Her toes dug deep into the sand as she watched the ocean crash. The tiny sand grains that moved between her toes settled her mind for a minute as she waited for the boat that returned back. 

For some reason, she had become more open minded, or more in tuned with others feelings. She could tell it in his eyes and the way they talked to one another. The apprehension in his voice when she first went to the main land alone to gather supplies. That was the first and last time, because when she returned, she swore that he was trying to tell her things that his mouth couldn?t actually form. And so, she left the supply gathering up to him. They went together some of the times, but other than that he had tasked it as his responsibility and she wasn?t going to fight him with that. 

So she waited like she always does.

Toes buried in the sand, the summer sun burning her skin, and that creeping feeling itching at the back of her head.

This time she didn?t go with him because she was sick when he made the trip. Zenas Emiya, hired hand, dangerous assassin, and one of the top ten women with the highest bounty in the bingo books. Had gotten sick enough to where she didn?t even want to leave the bed. Not only that, it was an unspoken thing between them, like many things were. There was times where they wanted to be alone. Not away from each other because the other was annoying or something like that. 

More so, there was a lot of things that happened in their lives.

So many things, some good, but most of it bad.

So going to the mainland, was a way to process the world. Process the things away that happened. It was good for them. Probably a half a day to make sure they are mentally sound enough. It was a second they could be alone with their thoughts, because when they were together. It was the last thing they wanted. 

Today, just so happened that Zenas didn?t want to think.

She wanted to enjoy.

She wanted to train mindlessly, do something stupid, and hear his dumb voice.

Zenas gripped her knees as she looked out to the sea. 

?Hurry up idiot?.?​
Then she felt it, and realize why she was such in a mood. A mood she hated so much. Though she couldn?t escape no matter how hard she tried. However, she also realized that she was down to probably 3 or 4 of what she needed to get through the next couple of days.

???Oh god, you better brought me some stuff as well?.?​


----------



## popablurf (May 8, 2015)

*Dancing with Demons*

*  A Family Meal?!??!?*
Tinker and the stranger who had placed him on top of the train make there way back to the village by sitting on the top of the train. The wind gusts through Tinkers hair, like a dog holding his head out the window of a speeding car. As they pass through the thick foilage of woods surrounding the city both ninja are silent. The silence is somewhat short lived as Hansuke begins interrogating Tinker. "So Tinker, not really a name is it? do you like that nick name?" The masked man says, his words are met with a stubborn silence though. The young ninja has no intent of saying a word to this stranger. 

The train comes to a jeering stop at the entrance to the city. The immense sound generated from the brakes stirs both of the ninja sitting on the top. Hansuke, now just trying to end the silence between the two, begins to speak again, "So I bet you're pretty hungry...would you like a nice home cooked meal? My wife makes the best roast duck you'll have anywhere!". The boy is shocked by what he hears. Tinker had thought that the man was going to take him away, but now, he's offering dinner. "I.......I'm pretty hungry", Tinker replies to the stranger. Hansuke gets a overwhelming feeling of accomplishment, he had broken the never ending silence! "HAHA! then it's settled, I've been craving some roast duck!" The masked man says with excitement. 

The two ninja walk though a crowded street not far from the station. Tinker is walking slightly behind the stranger, carefully analyzing his surroundings. "So I'm guessing you used a shadow clone to press me back, then let me jump right back into you without making a sound." The stranger says, peeling his head behind him and directing it towards Tinker. The boy hesitates at first, then in a voice void of emotion, "What's your name again?". Hansuke had forgotten to take his anbu mask off, "My name is Hansuke, and I've been assigned to train you to become a ninja.", he says while removing his mask and revealing his face. 

"So the train....was training?" Tinker is confused, these events have spun his head around in shock. It was getting to be sun down. The sky was beginning to darken as the sun seemed to dissapear into the sky. Tinkers ribs are still in pain but he trys to not show it. He wipes a bit of blood on his cheek with his sleeve. The kid begins to slow down farther behind Hansuke. The stranger notices this and turns back around, "Come on you're still going to have to keep up if you want to get that duck!", he begins to walk a bit faster, then into a full sprint through an alleyway. 

"I accept you're challenge!" Tinker shouts as he begins to sprint down the alley way. Hansuke is making his way up a fire escape. The stranger climbs his way up to the very top of the brick apartments roof. Tinker attempts to catch up as fast as he can. He shoots his hands to the top of the first ladder, then does a front flip into a full sprint up the stairs. "Still moving so fast with that broken rib, you're certainly persistent I'll give you that!" Hansuke meets Tinker on the roof with a sinister smirk on his face, "Now, there's one more thing you're going to have to do to pass this test Tinker." he says, glaring at a window on the other side of the alleyway. Tinkers knees begin to shiver. "You....you can't be serious." he mutters.

 Hansuke turns his blank, horribly terrifying gaze to the boy. His eyes piercing through Tinkers soul, "I'm deadly serious.". At this point Hansuke jumps up into the air as higher then the roof, easily passing 4 flights of stares. During the crest of the arc he does a summer sault, then fires himself like a bullet towards the fire escape on the other side. 

Tinker rests his hands on his knees, he's completely exhausted all of his chakra. At first the boy coughs, then some blood slides itself all the way down Tinker's cheek, and then he stands back straight up. "Heh....Fair enough." Tinker jumps up onto the railing of the fire escape. The boy jumps one more time with everything else he has left. The distance seems unpassable. There's no way that he can make it all the way. It's too far and the boy can barely even stand. Tinkers flys through the air, just barely lifting his feet over the railing he land by the strangers feet. The boy recovers himself and stands straigh up looking back into Hansuke's blank stare. "I'd love some roast duck!"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2015)

*Pope Of Jashin
The Light of Darkness*



The world had many rules to abide by. Though just as many rules were placed upon her, there were many loopholes to exploit. Durga reached out and touched Cupid head, running her fingers through his hair as she smiled at the youngest member of their group. 

"Did you know that beautiful flowers only bloom when faced with adversity?" She asked the pope before smiling to herself, "I would like to thank you for helping the soil in which my beautiful flower blooms, however, there are many things to do in that beautiful garden. It still needs a bit of weeding out, but to my horrible fortune the fates won't allow me to tend to the flower needs. However if someone else tended the garden, I would hope the flower would mature and grow into the beauty that I know it can."

The Pope listened with the utmost attention, filtering the events of the past and focusing solely on the present to what the Goddess was saying, or perhaps more precisely what she did not say. For him, Durga as a concept was something his mind had known from a very early stage and yet she was something that had not always been there. In the grand scheme her place amongst the celestial bodies was mercurial. However what was being postulated, the act she was committing by asking to be cleansed by the Light of Jashin... A thought imprinted itself on the old man's mind, a saying that was even older than he was.

"If something is too good to be true then that means it is." He began aloud before bringing his hand to his chin, stroking his beard as he continued to ruminate aloud. "I would never turn anyone away from the Light of Jashin, nor does my lord care if your intentions are impure. As his earthly liaison it is not my place to cast aspersions." 

There was a menace sat in resentment that bubbled in his words as he addressed the god. It was born of acceptance; the acceptance of mortality and that there would always be fools that would worship false gods. That is not to say he cared enough of his own misgivings to not extract the most value he could out of the deal that was being laid down before him.

"It is not often I get to have candid or frank conversations with people. I have been alive for so long that it's not often I share words with someone who has my experience. Let the terms of our accord be clear then. I will help you bring this flower of yours to bloom and in exchange you shall act on the lord's behalf with your talents. Namely your ability to reach into the Impure Land or as the parlance of this time refers, the White Hot Room."​


----------



## Hollow (May 8, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*In The Dark I See*

_It?s You Who Brings The Morning
And You Who Takes The Sun When I Sleep II_

It was a pleasant day, the kind Kumogakure only very rarely graces its people with. The temperature warm, accompanied by a soft breeze and an incredibly clear blue sky. It?s really the kind of day I would prefer to spend by tricking Haru into going on a date with me or summoning all my little sisters and taking them on a field trip through the cliffs. Definitely not a day I would want to let go to waste because of an unexpected but much needed trip to the Kage?s office. As I rode my bicycle as fast as I could throughout the streets of my beloved home village, the only thing I could think of is Tora is going to pay for this. 

The Raikage is a busy man, even with Aya-sama working with him, he simply doesn?t have the time to deal with every single shinobi that wants a second of his attention for whatever cause. I don?t really hold knowledge over how other villages proceed but here we don?t just visit the Raikage randomly without a good reason. Either we?re summoned to his presence, are reporting something of importance or need to set an appointment which can be delayed as far as the person?s urgency allows. 

Given the nature of my visit, I doubt I?ll be refused a meeting. Yet in all my rush to get there before it?s too late and the mission is set on the go, I still haven?t thought of how I?m going to word my request. A shinobi refusing a mission handed to him, even if the Raikage only did so at the request of another shinobi, is a rare occurrence and usually deeply frowned upon. If the Raikage deems us fit to perform a certain task, it?s not our place to tell him otherwise. However, given my already preset reputation as a crybaby, coward, somewhat weak kunoichi, I doubt refusing the mission will do me any harm at all. And besides, Bento-sama is kind, he will surely understand.

I gripped the brakes and forced my bicycle to stop as soon as the steps that would take me up to the Kage Tower showed up. Practically jumping off my seat, I rushed upwards, barely noticing a random person and dodging with just enough timing to avoid a crash. ?Hey,? I complained, frustrated. ?Watch where you?re??



My words wilted as I looked up and actually took notice of who exactly I had crashed into. 

Being one of Tora?s most commonly assigned team mates, Ishikawa Chiba-senpai isn?t the kind of guy I would ever want to piss off. ?S-sorry, senpai,? I winced, staring at the nasty scars adorning the entire area around his eyes. Definitely not the kind of guy I want to piss off, especially by tell him to watch it when he?s painfully, obviously, terribly blind. ?I didn?t see you there.?

I felt my entire face flush as he just scratched the back of his head and sighed. ?Give it up, I already spoke to the Raikage-sama myself.?

For a while I just stood there, my mouth opening and closing like a fish. I had no idea exactly who I was getting sent on this mission with and this really hadn?t been the best way to find out. ?The fuck are you waiting for?? He asked, turning to go down the rest of the stairs, hands in pockets as if he wasn?t actually blind. Pressing my lips together until they were a thin line, I frowned and twirled multiple times, not able to decide whether to carry on with my plan or accept senpai?s words and follow him. When I turned down one last time to look at him, ready to tell him I?d give it a try too, I was startled to find him looking my direction again with an annoyed expression.

?You really think I want to go on a mission with a kid to babysit along the way?? He asked sharply. I shook my head stupidly, taking a couple of seconds to remember that he probably couldn?t see and was still waiting for an answer.

?No but?what if I simply??

?Okay,? Chiba-senpai cut me off. ?Listen kid. You don?t want to do this? Don?t. You want to stay home, cuddling with stuffed toys and eating warm food? I couldn?t care less. You?ll probably be forced to retire but you want to know something? Usually the more the better but a kunoichi like you? This village doesn?t need one.?

He sharply turned his back again and this time I knew he wouldn?t turn to speak again. I rushed down after him without a second thought and grabbed my bicycle to follow him. My cheeks flushed red, eyes trained on my feet as they moved quickly to keep up with senpai?s pace. I was careful to keep my bangs leaning forward so no one would see the tears threatening to overflow and pour rivers down my cheeks. 

?Do you at least know the mission details?? Chiba-senpai asked without looking back.

?Yes?? I answered softly, barely above a whisper. ??yes, I do.?​


----------



## Kenju (May 9, 2015)

Riokou of Silent Honors
PERDITION ARC
-Raiders' Season-


Riokou took notice of Hatori's aid as she shoved a foot into one of the Gokiburi's faces. "You're more capable than I thought, Hatori," she commented with hands still raised defensively and face of the attackers. All the while her eyes ever so shifted to that monster known as Diarmu. Admittedly, she was cautious of him. Of course she was, why wouldn't she be, Riokou knew well what type of beast he was.

Even when he seemed to have the opening chance to invade the battle, he didn't for whatever reason. His cold glare watched them with arms folded, hand holding onto his yellow spear. "Tch," She softly commented before evading a near-death strike from the Gokiburi. "You're right, we should fall back for now, they have the advantage here," she responded to her newly alley. They also had the psychological advantage, as the girl continued to get frustrated with every piece of human flesh she saw along the ground.

One of the Gokiburi's black blades cut her shirt as she leaped backwards and ran towards the exit. Hatori at her side, she ran full speed along the halls, knowing full well the kind of agility those creatures possessed. At the same time, she cut multiple corners, knowing full well their minds weren't as sharp.

"While we have the chance, I'll need to tell you something very important," She said to him while pacing. "The red-haired one, Diarmu, he isn't one to be underestimated. Actually, the moment you underestimate him, it's over for you. Not only does he have a similar regenerative ability, but he has a vicious power known as 'Calamity Mind'. With it, anything unfortunate can happen to you without you knowing it. For example, I could trip and 'just so happen' to fall face first onto my kunai. It seems like he's changing destiny but the reality is that his mind takes note of every little thing around him and subconsciously calculates a way for you to die," she paused as she checked their sides,

"So as it would seem I 'just so happen' to trip onto my kunai. The reality could be that he possible created a small tremor that messed with my footing as I ran, and calculated the amount of strength it would take to have a pebble fall in front of me to trip on and proceed to fall on my kunai, with all that put together." She furrowed her eyebrows in annoyance and clenched her teeth. "That's the horrible way Calamity Mind works, you'll have to pay extreme attention to your surroundings for even a bit of defense," ​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2015)

*TAG is in tha House II*​
"I?m back!!"

I announce mah glorious return after months out. Brah I?m sure all this buncha rascals were so sad ?bout me not being around that they will immediately come over to give Shin-chan a nice and warm welcome hug. C?mmon guys don?t be shy, Shinkurou is ready to receive all of your love. I wait there, standing, the seconds pass and for some odd reason I don?t feel a thing. God, please don?t tell me, was it that hit in the head? is that why i don?t feel a thing? yeah, probably it?s that, maybe my nervous system is damaged or something. Because I am sure that in this very moment…

"Hey ya buncha morons, yer vicecommander is here. Don?t ignore me, dammit!!" 

"Oh, it?s Shin"

"Shin...who?"

"Dunno but I think something?s bad with my ears, It?s like I am hearing  the voice of an idiot."

"KYAAAAH, Damn ya!!  dummies*SOB* jerks *SOB* assholes!! ya?re tha worst friends eva!!"

"Hey guys, you shouldn?t bully him, you know how much of a baby he is."dammit, Fujiko should stop talking for the rest of her life!!! Seriously this woman, if only she weren?t such a hottie I would have kicked her ass a long time ago! "Gaaah! shut it wench!! it?s yer fault, I know it!!" As the tears were struggling to come out from mah eyes, the buncha morons just bursted in laughter. And these guys are mah precious family? Freaking world hates me!! “Okay, enough. You know that the one who has to calm him down is me right? stop making him cry.” The moment is interrupted by Raku…”Who da hell?s crying!? Ya?re no better than them, bastard”seriously these peeps just aren?t capable of assessing mah greatness. To think that I wanted to come back to this place.

"Now, now. Don?t get angry, it was just a joke, big bro."Is what the blond bastard says while trying to fix mah feelings. I am sensitive ya know?! Anyway I think it?s a good chance ta introduce ya ta mah friends.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*NAME:* Kyoya Garasu
*AGE: *16
*AFFILIATION:* TAG
*RANK:* B/0​




I won?t bother explaining much, just so you know, he is just some sort of super narcissistic bastard, Kyoya is strong and reliable...although sometimes I think he has a thing for his sister and that kinda creeps me out. Also he always glares at me when I?m lookin?at her nice and round b-...you know what I mean, and i know it?s perfectly normal, hell I would do the same probably but his vibe is just too extreme those times. Well the next one can?t be any other but tha sexy blonde next to him, some clothes look better on her than others but she is sexy no matter what.

"Kyo, you should apologize properly"


*Spoiler*: __ 





NAME: Kyoko Garasu
AGE: 16
AFFILIATION: TAG
RANK: B/0​



She is sweet and gentle, although sometimes she can get really scary, I think she is into that S&M thingy...it turns me on but I don?t think I would like getting mah ass kicked before havin? a shot at her ya know what. As you can guess, they?re twins. They can use wind and earth (Kyoya) and fire and water(Kyoko) and when they are together they have the ability of using any advanced elemental release that requires of those elements. Yep, their arsenal is quite monstruous. 

"No need to apologize to him!!  Kyoko, that guy just harassed me as soon as he arrived, can you believe it!?"

"Shamefully, i totally believe you"

And then tha annoying gal who just sold me out. They better don?t be thinkin??bout suing me. I would get kicked oyt from mah own house if dat happened. Anyway, she is Fujiko Midorikawa, a sniper, gunner and third founder of TAG along with Raku and me. What can I say? She is beautiful, annoying, rude, always makes fun of me, each time I touch her butt or boobs she uses rubber bullets to shoot me...I mean what is wrong with that?!  It?s perfectly natural for a man such as mahself to do that, right?! Oh and she is a freakin?pervert who has weird ass homo fantasies with Raku and I as proagonists... she is sick I tell ya!!


*Spoiler*: __ 





*NAME:* Fujiko Midorikawa
*AGE: *18
*AFFILIATION:* TAG
*RANK:* A/1​



"Oi!! Stop making me look like some sexually deprived loser!!"

"But that?s what you are, moron!!"


----------



## LunarCoast (May 10, 2015)

*Perdition: Retreat
Hatori Akarusa*​
Hatori gave a toothy grin at her words, feeling the weight of April back upon his shoulder gave him that very same sense of comfort he had experienced throughout his journey thus far. "You jest, I took my fair amount of damage." Coming to find his solace once again amongst what was a stressful situation.

As they made their retreat he ran his hand across Chiri producing a golden circuitry pattern across the blade embedding it with his chakra for a moment before making a strike upwards towards a support beam hoping to at least produce a obstacle between them and their pursuers. Hopefully it would take a few of them with it.

Even so he doubted it'd buy them more than a few seconds, listening closely to her words. She had intelligence where he had none. "That's going to put me at a disadvantage."He admits eyes turning to April who winced in pain from her wounds causing him to momentarily stumble and lose momentum before recovering again, "Sorry..."She apologised before continuing, "If that is the case I should stay out of battle. If he was studying us for weaknesses he might of noticed our Achilles heel." Hooted the owl.

Hatori gave pause and comments, "I wonder if this power of his extends to more than a single individual. Do you think... Ugh."He winced in pain again. "... If we found a way to attack him together, the three of us without those things..?" His tone of voice turned disgruntled before he utters, "I'd rather be fighting the daemons."

His eyes returning to their normal state he began to slow down until he came to a crawl, walking slowly forward as he remained silent trying to deal with the pain he was experiencing. He wasn't entirely sure if the situation could get much worse at the very least for the moment their pursuers were playing catch up. 

They had stumbled into a off-shot of the hallway. Eyes drawn to the pools of boiling blood that stood at either side of the room there was a river in which both seemed to flow down before meeting in the middle. The owl shivered ruffling her feathers blocking out the pain for a moment to comment, "What is it with everyone and blood these days?"


----------



## popablurf (May 10, 2015)

*Tinkers Journal*

Sometime in the future.​What of the orphans from the smaller villages. What about me, the ones died fighting for the hokages cause have left a scar. There is no justice as long as I know that then I may continue my work. 

Night after night Tinker hides himself away, as if he were hibernating. The bunker is dark. The only light is coming from the lamp over him, and his experiments. 

_I have come across several major discoveries. It seems the days and nights have slipped from me. I remember the sun, the memory is far off. My eyes have adjusted to the dark though. The dark is all I can see now, light could just be considered a distraction in my eyes.

Sleep isn't an issue. It seems as if I have created my own personal reality down here. I no longer had the restrictions the sense of time puts on a person. I have been powering through the dullness that is accompanied with being tired. I work most of the time, but sometimes I pass out and don't know how long for.

The changes to my body indicate that I have been down here for quite a while. Maybe I'm 16 or 17 now, but then again, how could I tell right!!! Hahahahah...I crack myself up...

There is only the sound of drills going off all sorts of other machines working around the clock. I'm not lonely though. I have the occasional conversation with my prototype (kanshinshin) he is good company._


The robot seemed to have a humanoid look to it. There were screws and bolts in his joint, and thick layer of steel was it's skin. Cold to the touch. When the robot turned on it's clear eyes would glow a light blue, as if there were a blue cloud resurrecting it from the dead. Hanshin was fast, it could sprint to the point when only the dust from its tracks are visible. It was strong, it could crack a boulder in one punch. More importantly the machine has a wide variety of air ninjutsu in its arsenal.

This was truly Tinkers greatest creation. Devoting most of his teenage life to perfecting it's design. The ninja had created the perfect team member for him. The robot is powered by a Chakra that's instinct is to protect Shima at all costs. It will also take orders like a shadow clone because a portion of the Chakra powering it is his.

_My masterpiece and I will be prepared to leave soon. Training is going exceedingly well and I feel confident in my abilities. The day will come when I will have something important for me to protect. Now that I know I can protect it I'll be heading to the black nation.

The hokages will no longer have the right to throw away lives needlessly. I fight for a cause, and that's what has made me so much stronger.

Every chance I've had from my work I've been training myself. Now I can see through all of the shadows and become the true ninja of my bloodline.

The will most certainly be blood on the way. But my mission is simple, protect those who can't protect themselves.y masterpiece and I will be prepared to leave soon. Training is going exceedingly well and I feel confident in my abilities. The day will come when I will have something important for me to protect. Now that I know I can protect it I'll be heading to the black nation.

The hokages will no longer have the right to throw away lives needlessly. I fight for a cause, and that's what has made me so much stronger.
Besides, there is too much pain for me back at the white_

_Every chance I've had from my work I've been training myself. Now I can see through all of the shadows and become the true ninja of my bloodline. There will most certainly be blood on the way._ 

When Shima steps into the sunlight once more his eyes adjust colors. They had been blackened out entirely. Now his pupils were blue and the white faded back to normal. The eye change happens immediately. Shima and his robot then set off to the east.

_The sound of birds and insects are a welcomed sensation to my ears. It has been so long since I heard these sounds. At first they were annoying. And made it hard to rest. But now it's as if the sooth my soul, the sound of all that life surrounding creates an overwhelming sense of calmness that I am accustomed to.

It's hard to tell when I'll get to my target. I train every day still, the times are shorter though because of all the travel. Hanshin doesn't seem to be having trouble keeping up at all. He matches my speed exactly, no signs of slowing or rust when we spar. 

Hanshin seems to be picking up taijutsu techniques fast. the robots blows are strong enough to break my bones. But Hanshin is slow, I can easily counter his strikes before they land. In order to eliminate this dilemma I have to gain access to a lighter material for his shell. Unfortunately though, that is not an option for a rouge ninja._

The conversations between Tinker and Hanshin seem to be genuine. The only indication to one that the robot isn't human would be it's mechanical voice. Hanshin seems to have a personality, like a young boy figuring out the world around him. But he learns quickly and isn't as annoying as a child would be. There are no dumb questions.

Tinker: Come on Hanshin spar with me!
Hanshin: but my programming wouldn't allow me to throw a hard strike. This action would result in me harming you.
Tinker: haven't you ever heard of ninja teams sparring. The point is to make each member stronger! Then we will be prepared for my next foe who IS trying to hurt me. So spar!
Hanshin: you're logic is sound. So all ninja teams, they spar?
Shima: Of course they do! 
Hanshin: so we are..a ninja team?
Shima pauses for a second, this question was strange for a program. 
Shima: yea hanshin...we are a ninja team​


----------



## Chronos (May 10, 2015)

Kenta​
The morning gleam rose from the settlement of the edge of the world. His eyes pressured themselves shut as the light peered from the window's crystal mirrors edge. His grunts became audible as he couldn't help and turn from the light's rays, just to be jolted to awaken by the sound of the timbre of his clock. His breath halted as the shock widen his eyes open, a sigh escaped him, face buried on his pillow he extended his hand and flicked the switch behind the clock to stop the ringing form annoying him any further, turning he removed his sheets and stared lazily into the clock, as his eyes blurred reality slightly, a few rubs helped him retrieve his sight and see that the time was now 8:30 A.M. 

"Isn't today Saturday?" 

The child know as Kenta reminded himself, throwing the clock towards the side, while he dropped himself on the bed and closed his eyes once again. Tranquil silence settled across the room's space, the sun beaming it's ray's from the window's glare, Kenta silently indulging himself in the subtle comfort of his bed sheets. 

"Where's my sister? Has she already left?" 

Turning to the side he noted that upon the table where his clock was placed upon before he took, was also a note with his sisters hand writing. Struggling with the morning weariness he moved towards it and rose it to eye. It was a hurried letter with differentiating drawings and figures adorning it's contents, sluggish penmanship and words that were x'd out, all mixed together withing a small piece of paper. 

"Not gonna be home to wake you up. Know it's Saturday. Breakfast is in the oven. Meet me at the usual place once you're done. Sis." 

Reducing the amount of content, Kenta rolled the paper into a ball and threw it towards his trashcan and continued towards the bathroom. Upon showering and doing the usual morning routine he proceeded to turn on the television while eating the breakfast his sister prepared which is merely an ordinary sandwich. The news played and an article about a CEO of Eien Machi began to play. 

Kenta immediately picked up the control and changed the channel. Eien Machi was once a home, but the sensation built the moment the name was ushered. Something inexplicable almost, swallowing his last bite he proceeded to take another and another large one, before he kicked himself of the sofa and went upstairs. Dressing himself up neatly for where he was headed, Kenta looked at himself prim and proper on the mirror of his room. Turning he opened another door within his room which lead to a small darkened compartment which wasn't at all organized. Kenta always say that his mess was something he had merely as a method to remember where everything is, but his sister differed and merely called this laziness and lack of drive for cleanliness. However this was his room, his creation room. Here he had from prototypes for inventions ranging from toys to even weapons such as BB guns and paint balls. 

In the center, framed above his work table was his father's gun. A weapon he used on the terror of Eien Machi after Rosuto Ivery helped him and his sister escape the dire situation. Gazing upon it, he could see it's gleam still shine even within his blackened abyss of a room, flicking the lights open, he drove himself towards the end and began to remove some paper blueprints and analyze his recent design, he had around twenty minutes before he could head out so he wouldn't mind spending his time improvising his recent invention. 

"Ah here it is."

A modulated gun. 

Pressing it's button the mechanisms within the gun would resonate with his temperature. At it's barrel it had a rather interesting design of eyes and fangs like bat which shone blue at the contact of his grip. 

"Basing myself on the schematics you handed me, something like this could propel us civilians to a new standard in the world."

Pointing the gun towards the distance, as his focus trained itself on a plush doll at the end of this room, he pointed the gun and the mechanisms began to resonate with his chakra. However, this was the grandeur within such, Kenta could not manipulate his chakra he was one of the unfortunate ones who were demoted to civilian without his say so. Rosuto, some time ago, recognized the boy's talent and handed him the schematics of his Melody Arm, Kenta reversed engineered it and with his own creative impulses he managed to create something that would benefit those who couldn't fight for themselves. His eyes trained itself on the distance, pointed towards the doll. His heart became heavy, but with every individual slow breath exhaled he smoothed some section of his anxiety, he spent the larger half of the night working on this, and most of his time in the past year as well. 

​
Pulling the hammer in the gun, he tightened his rip, the gun began whirling it's mechanisms, suctioning the innept chakra within Kenta and channeling it into a machine, it would like Tenketsu, his own chakra system enhancer. Pulling on the trigger, the gun fired, but nothing too threatening escaped. A flash crossed the room, however it was insignificant and weak that the doll merely showed a frame of a slight burn. It couldn't even work on cotton. 

A sigh release and he placed the gun back at it's table."We'll at least it's some improvement. Maybe if I work on the output of the cables, I'll a better source to direct the energy of the flow and something more sensitive so the sensors can recognize and extract chakra almost naturally. I'll probably have to study a bit more on chakra and the system itself." 

He looked at the clock once more.

"I'm running late!"


----------



## LunarCoast (May 11, 2015)

Our Kingdom - An Eternal Flame I
Hatori & April

A sensation ran across his spine, it was a warm welcoming sensation making him feel at ease amongst a dark and cold night, that is how he perceived the world around him. A void and shadow of it's former self, a voice... feint but audible reached out to him;
_
"There once was a shining city, upon a sea of stars, a place of beauty and freedom - Then freedom became corruption. Awaken..."_

Hatori stirred waking from his slumber, beneath him a bed of mosses providing a cushioning amongst the nest of twigs, his eyes wearily looking around to see accompanying him in this bed was another, at first he believed it to be April but this was somehow different, a remarkable energy coursed through her quills, he felt like a moth to the flame and was half tempted to try and wake her but then something caught his attention. A familiar voice spoke out to him from the entrance of what he presumed to be their hollow... no not presumed he knew it was theirs.

Stood at the edge was Tasogare, he seemed younger lacking the chip he had come to know him for in his real life form. This was another dream then was it. "My lord, sorry to disturb you but Ijona wishes to speak to you."

His eyes honed in outside it was a endless twlight much like where he had began his training as a sage, but the skies were illuminated in a rush of red, blues, and greens. It looked almost like an aurora but instead being projected by a canopy of mystical trees. He recognised them the ANBU had introduced him to such things, his former master... chakra tree's? He slowly began to catch on, this was nothing like the world he knew today, in the future or what he presumed to be it there lay but a single great tree and surrounding it a barrier concealing what lay beyond.

On the far wall a mirror as if perfectly placed to reveal his form stood. There he was once more an owl but this time his feathers were clean of smut, his feathers crimson pulsing much like April's had but in reverse rather than reaching out to his wing tips as they did with her, these moved inwards towards his heart.

"Lord... Please, Ijona wishes to summon you, the child... your summoner is with her now also I fear she might force him to summon you."Tasogare pleaded bringing him back to focus, "I... sorry. Of course."He spoke he had learned to play along with these games of his own conciousness.

It wasn't a long flight but it felt eternal, the sensations he felt were... alien. The air felt as it had a life of it's own and cradled him with each movement they made towards the tree he immaculately recognised as the one in which he now resided. To claim it hadn't changed a bit would be a vast understatement, he wasn't alone in the skies and could pick out at least half a dozen others like him and April many of manoeuvring in groups of four or five, one perticular group flew just beneath them and were heavily armed appearing to be heading out to the south.

"Another squadron, this is becoming far too active for my tastes. Hatori, you're surely aware that she has everyone in double shifts this week? My scouts have spent atleast 72 hours alone in the wilderness already."

Hatori attention was once more turned back to Tasogare, "Ijona tends not to act unless it's necessary, why is this out of the ordinary?"He asked probably a stupid question in his position.

"What... did you hit your head on a tree or something while you two were courting?"

"... Maybe."

"You know if your going to ascend to the crown I would advise you to start paying attention."Tasogare sighed and a moment of shock came over Hatori before he recomposed himself and asked, "Ok so why is she sending out scouts and armed patrols, this place seems quite peaceful."He states noting the parliament of owls that had made it's home here in this forest.

"I don't know...."Tasogare sighed and comments, "The scouts I send out come back with reports of nothing out of the ordinary but she insists there is some threat. If you ask me I'd say the old bat has finally lost it."

"... Tasogare I doubt that. She seems to know what she is talking about when it comes to these sort of things."Hatori commented using his knowledge to the best of his ability.

"Well... I suppose there might be some good news you can tell me eh?"Tasogare said as they landed turning to face Hatori who stood uncomfortably upon the edge of the platform. "Uh?"He asked awkwardly.

"Come along now don't tell me the moment you two are given some space you didn't... Come on we been friends for long enough for you to share these kind of things with me haven't you? I know you'd both be followed by those criers to no end if news got out but..."

Hatori blinked for a moment before turning his head to look back at where they had come from giving his response, "I... we...uh?"

"Yes?"

"Are all bards this pervy or just you?"He said hoping to save himself from awnsured that question, one which he honestly had no idea. In some ways he was thankful he may never have the answere.

"Wha... No! I just feel like being your best-man so to speak entitled me to certain privileges."

"Being a best-man wouldn't grant you access to another's personal life, besides with a beak as big as yours I doubt you'd keep your word on remaining silent. Anyway you brought me here to see Ijona?"

"I swear one of these days..."He grumbled and then turns to lead Hatori inside.


----------



## Hollow (May 11, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*Little Killers*

_Aka-chan_

?What?s this?? Yuuko asked with a frown. Tora?s gifts came rare and, usually, with a reason or two for Yuuko to ignore her curiosity, burn whatever had been gifted and spread the ashes to the four winds. Usually while her mentor laughed her ass off and complimented her for getting a little smarter. This time, though, the curiosity was quickly overcoming the girl?s common sense.

A shoe box was sitting on top of her average looking wood desk. Black, two holes on opposite sides and a small yellow card sitting on top of it with her name inscribed on it, no doubt with Tora?s handwriting. 

What threw the girl off the most was the fact that it was as simple as it gets. Usually, Tora?s would-be pranks were extravagant and plain obvious. They would be hidden in a box with an incredibly famous and expensive brand or be decorated with thousands of ribbons or be presented by singing clowns. This?was discrete. This spoke not of the mentor who was constantly beating the crap out of Yuuko simply because she can but the person who had taken her in without a second thought after Yuuko?s papa left her homeless. 

Taking a deep breath, she closed her eyes tight and pulled off the lid quickly, thinking of it like removing a band aid. When nothing happened, the girl popped one eye open and immediately parted her lips in surprise. Inside the box was the most beautiful pair of roller blades Yuuko had ever seen in her life. She enjoyed using her bicycle but, lately, she had been thinking about branching out to roller blades since they?re a bit more?mobile than their two wheeled cousin. Seemingly entirely made out of black chrome, I could see my reflection on both as my fingers wiggled to touch and probe. I managed to control myself (barely) in order to summon Midori though.

?One-sama, Mi-chan is hungry?? the sprite greeted the girl with a pout and a sigh. ?Aka-chan keeps stealing Mi-chan?s candy canes.?

Taking pity on the poor little green sprite, Yuuko opened the first drawer of her desk and pulled out a small pack of cookies to offer it to Midori who accepted the cookies and immediately began to gobble them down faster than Yuuko?s lightning. ?Mi-chan, I have a favor to ask.?

?Mi-chan will do anything for one-same. What does one-sama want Mi-chan to do?? She asked, her green eyes sparkling with the idea that she could help her older sister with something. 

Pointing at the roller skates, Yuuko asked Midori if she could examine them for any strange substances that might harm her but, when the sprite began to circle the items with wide, curious eyes, she simply shook her head and frowned. ?Mi-chan is sorry, one-sama. Mi-chan can?t really feel anything. Maybe Ao-chan would be able to help one-sama better??

With a small sigh, Yuuko did just that and asked Aoi to inspect the skates as well. This little sister didn?t even bother to approach them though, simply looked over her little shoulder as she gnawed on a cookie. ?Aka-chan is the weapon specialist ne-san. Ao-chan can only find out where these came from??

Akai again. The chuunin knew there were more little sisters besides Aoi and Midori but until now she had only been able to summon both of them because she had at least once really needed them. She wasn?t sure if her need to find out whether these skates are wearable or not would be strong enough to summon forth a new sister. Still, it was definitely worth the try and it?s not as if the sprites took that much chakra. Renewing the wound on her thumb with the tip of her kunai (she had never been able to just bite her skin off), Yuuko drew enough blood to perform the kuchiyose technique once more. Surely enough, midst and explosion of red sparkles and glitter, another small sprite stood on top of her desk.

Akai looked a lot more bold than any of the other two Yuuko had met so far. She stood with her back straight, chin up and chest poofed out with obvious pride. ?Yo, aneki!? She greeted, raising a hand. Despite being a lot more boyish, Aka-chan was still incredibly cute though. ?Ya need me??

?Eh?? The girl gasped, her grin disappearing in the midst of her surprise. ?You don?t use the third person, Aka-chan??

Embarrassed, the red fairy scratched the back of her neck, avoiding Yuuko?s curious eyes. Surprisingly it was Mi-chan who giggled and explained. ?Mi-chan thinks Aka-chan is actually very shy, one-sama! Aka-chan thinks we speak silly but Aka-chan is just too embarrassed to do the same.?

?Damn it! Shut up!?

Yuuko smiled, a little uncertain, but reached out and patted Akai on the head with her finger. ?No need to be embarrassed Aka-chan,? she spoke gently, offering her a cookie as well. ?Now, can you have a look at those??

One look and a wave of sparkles exploded from the once angry sprite. Her eyes shone and she hopped into the shoe box as fast as she could to touch Yuuko?s new gift. ?Oh boy, can I!? She spoke excitedly.​


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2015)

_
The Kings Declaration
Kyo Minami_​
Just because someone has power, doesn?t mean they are strong. It was the same as having a car in the driveway. It?s meaningless if that person couldn?t drive it. That is how Kyo saw those people here. They had all the power in the world, but they did nothing with it. Kyo saw it as a sin that was nearly unforgivable. If someone has the power to change something, then they should do it. So to him, they were all nothing but talks.

They had power to climb the mountain, but they didn?t. 

That is what made them weak. They didn?t want to risk the fall that could result in climbing the mountain. However, that is what made him different from all of them, what made him better, and what made him stronger. Kyo fell, his family fell, and so did his village. He understood what happened when someone climb too far, and made a wrong step. 

?You have always been a weakling Charles.? Kyo finally said as he made his way to the stairs, ?Always. Never did anything for yourself. Never attempted anything because you were so scared of failing, how has it been Charles??

?Living in the shadow of your father??

Charles face rivaled that of the brightest tomatoes, and the ripest of strawberries. Those who witness the call out could even say it even rivaled Kyo?s bright red hair. The young man was flustered, not only was his party rudely interrupted, but he was being talked down by a child nearly 10 years his junior. Though, that was made the party interesting to some, a taste of something that none of them had in years, and it was the most delectable thing they had in years.

It was the sight of true power, the power of someone who climbed the mountain, fallen and dared to climb again. It was true, beyond true, and no one could have denied it. Fuzenkagure had fallen many years ago, and the clan that once was revered was now nothing more than a simple wives tale. Something rich political mothers would tell their rich political children to keep them in line. However, with each step he took those who?ve been on the mountain saw it. 

The Phoenix reclaiming its rightful place...

Charles never climbed the mountain. Some could even say he didn?t even see it. So there was something that was truthfully different between the two men that stood above them all. The great Phoenix, wounded and scared, but still stronger than ever. And a pig that hosted parties because he didn't have anything else to do. 

Maybe Charles knew it, the difference between Kyo and him. It wasn?t just age or how much money one held. It was the difference in experience and how one dealt with that experience.  Also what life dared to throw at them, and for a moment Charles saw it. 

He saw the mountain, he wasn't there at it, but from the distance. From all the clouds and trees that he decorated his life with, he saw it. The mountain of greatness that separated him from the true greats of the world. And this was just standing next to him, being looked down on by Kyo.

Kyo moved pass Charles and dropped himself on the golden embroidered throne.

"Now, the meeting of the greats can finally begin." Kyo smiled a toothy grin.

"The king himself is here!"​
There were still some that felt it was a bit out of place. A bit too rude. How come a kid that probably still younger than all of them have so much presences.  Though as he leaned on the back of the throne, he looked as though he was made for it. As if there was nowhere else he could have been. Kyo looked around, all eyes were still on him, and for a minute he couldn't help but smile. When someone saw something or someone greater than them. Of course they will do nothing but stare.

Kyo ushered for a glass of wine...

If that is what they want to do, then they could stare all they wanted.


----------



## Kei (May 11, 2015)

_
The Kings Declaration
Kyo Minami_​
The night somehow resumed it nightly brilliance. People got drunk off of the wine and mood. Some danced, and other laughed to their hearts content. The night was filled with golden stars yet again, the music blasted through the night, and the food tasted heavenly. As they did, Kyo simply watched as he drunk his wine. Sosuke and Keisuke sat to his side as he looked on at the people, those who dared to look up, quickly looked back down. The men were radiant even after all that had happened.

"Flashy moves?" Sosuke finally commented over the previous action of his leader, "I wouldn't have expected this when you said that you had a plan."

Kyo smiled as he took another swig of the tasteless wine. "People like them want flashy. They want to look at something more brilliant than they are. If I done things simply, they would have grown bored five minutes within."

Keisuke chuckled as he took the remaining bottle, "Man, fuck rich people!" He slurred

A slight tinted reddish glow could be seen as he looked down on all of them.

"How dare they laugh while the people suffer? How dare they smile, when our village was taken by some pedophilic organization? Even now they laugh while our people struggle."​
Keisuke frowned, "We should really just murder them all...."

Kyo and Sosuke looked at the youngest of the members of Kyo's council. Years had grown by, and Keisuke had found an outlet to his anger. It was shown in how he viewed people, the church, and others around him. He only had solace in his family, and in his family he sought to stay. Keisuke wrapped his lips around the wine bottle once again and took another chug before swinging it away.

"Man this taste like crap!" He complained, "How can people drink this for a living?"

Sosuke shook his head, "You are drinking it aren't you?"

Keisuke frowned, "Only because I don't want to waste it."

Sosuke chuckled to himself, the flustered face of his younger cousin made him smile. However, it was a silent understanding between all of them that this wasn't a party. This wasn't some flashy move that was done, just to be done. It was a test to see if Kyo could still claim the position with just his name. Kyo was placed on his throne by the people in the room, not because he wanted it. 

What is a king if no one would allow themselves to be ruled? 

Long ago Kyo killed the child to be born a man. None of his action were just senseless flaunts of power. What he sought to do was not only climb the mountain of greatness, but to be pushed up by his people. There were ways to climb the mountain and with a good base underneath him, he would make it to the top. Not just because he wanted to, but because the people wanted him to.


----------



## Chronos (May 12, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light
Floor 3​
The world cleared, the scent of blossomed and the revolting sense of the death replaced itself with silence. The room now was covered in dark, with every image smearing itself disgustingly like a spread taint covering a canvas. Rosuto witness the shift with the ever prevalent calm that proposed itself upon his senses, turning his gaze after the three crosses faded into a blur, he turned and witnessed the dark settle, but never shift. Standing in void, he merely was shone a single image, a leather dressed female, hair of crimson that even in the darkness shone with incredible hue. The emptiness laid waste to any emotion that could be hidden, the atmosphere began to evolve, like a paint drop's weight helping it course through the canvas, a beautiful scenery veiled in the dark of night. The infinite star and constellations devoured the void, the singular tree with a small chair settled upon it's center, while their feet soon trembled and ushered the waver of the water which where they stood. Endless, reaching toward eternity. 

"Not even surprised. A quality you've developed I'm not very fond of Rosuto." 

Her voice laced under the guise of indifference, or more accurately, resolution. Rosuto shifted eyes, and immediately activated his Sharingan. With it's swirl he adjusted his posture and rose his head. Staring directly into her eyes she pulled her sword from its sheath. With the sound of steel sliding through leather exposing itself upon the scene, Rosuto knew that this no dream. This was but another opportunity at life. 

​
"Aren't you going to say anything? You're just going to look at me like that. With that eye of yours I know you hate."

_What could I say? Apologize and assume responsibility for all the chaos I've ensued? No, that couldn't be. I've apologized enough and the dead cannot forgive. The dead are gone, but their honor stands. While I exist my burden will be to defend those who have fallen and those who have yet to realize their worth. The living who are threatened by the influence of the strong. I've seen what we could do, I've how to oppress and I've already promised what this outcome would end in.​_
"Make it a good one." 

No ever showing the slightest sign of weakness, baring all the trouble in your shoulders. Have you ever learned, Rosuto? That the world is not something you can save alone. You've been damaged in the process and you've created an empire from the dust and rubble of the aftermath, but you neglect to even move past that section of drought. Because I know that a part of you enjoys the emotion that it brings, you enjoy that memory you've treasured so dearly. And all that kindness you suggest caused you become what you had become was merely a lie you placed yourself to justify the evil. 

"Is that really all you have to say?" 

Her voice cracked under the shivering coldness of his tone. The lost of any and all emotion, the truth of what he had become. Her eyes trained themselves upon his robotic limb, the resemblance of his shift to madness. Something he gave up for the world, for progress, the albeit perfect portrayal of progress... and fear. Disregard for death, fear of loss, and lack of emotion. His eye demonstrated it all, the lovely child who she once knew had disappeared completely, died at the ether of separation. That her loved one had deformed himself by choice, because this was his method of dealing with the world.   










​
"You need to say something." 

"I don't need to say anything." 

"We can't keep dancing around the subject, Ross." 

"I already made it clear, Setsuko." 

"You never made anything clear. You just stood there and ignored sense." 

"You know what I have to do." 

"Can't you make an exception... Just this once." 

"No."

"Just listen to me!"

"I'm done with talk!" 

"Rosuto!" 

"Good-bye." 

"STOP!" 

Just when he was about to take the first step, her words halted him entirely. The evoking growth of her tone had cause him to paralyze whatever action was about to take place, his hand retreated from his pouch and his posture returned to a stern stance. His Sharingan still active, but her head weighed by the whimpers, her breath heavy and her thoughts swirling in that typhoon of a thought pattern of her's. His head shifted and looked at the reflection the water brought upon them. The night was beautiful, soothing and he would bring chaos to this merely to achieve his goal. 

"We're finally alone... We're finally alone without no interruption whatsoever."

"In the most beautiful plain I've ever witnessed in life..." 

"Why waste this moment fighting? I just want to talk." 

"Suzu... Is that why you pulled your sword?" 

Her voice caught baited under the tinge of his tone. Still uncaring, but much less than before. What happened to that boy who she knew? He was more of man, he was more sensitive. He knew how to love. The eyes she witnessed back then, where live exuded from the beaming of their gleam had been lost by the tragedies and circumstances of reality. She couldn't blame him... She died because of him. And a section of her hated him for it, but what was this she could sense? Something of her considered him merely lonely, merely screaming for someone to understand. Maybe he could be changed, maybe he could be convinced that what he's been doing is merely a fallacy he had developed. 

"I..." 

Rocketing across the field his hand began to shift, his feet twisted upon the liquid surface and swiping across it's reflective density his hand body was brought to a leap, mixed with an aerial flip, his feet swiped the air above he head.This due to her reacting fast enough to evade the incoming strike. His dexterity shown, his body followed a similar cycle, this time turning upon the air and his heel plummeted towards the ground, the water exploding at the source of his strength. Her feet pushed her away, swiping the liquid as the water droplets fell, his hair began to dampen and his eye still focus. As he pulled his blade and locked his carabiner upon its hilt.



"I do, I undo, I redo" 

Pointing towards her.

"And it all starts again from 0." ​


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2015)

_
The Scarred Phoenix 
Interaction Arc
Kyo Minami/Zenas Emiya
_​
Clan power weren’t about how much power someone could muster on the battle field. Or how many of them could do mountain busters. None of that matter in the clan politics. It wasn’t about raw strength. It wasn’t about anything that concerned chakra, or elements that someone could control. It was all about how many clans that could rally under one name. Under one cause and under one banner. That was the most important part of how one would determine power. 

So it truthfully boiled down to the charisma of the clan leader. How he could convince that joining under his name would be the best for the other clan. Even the smallest clan could turn the change of the political battle field, because in black that meant votes in their favor. Votes in their favor meant they could hold political power for a bit longer. 

That was the way that the Fenikkusu worked for the longest of times. 

That was the secret behind how they could stay in Fuzenkagure for so long. Even those who opposed them, and those they deemed better than them, couldn’t stand up to the might that was the clan power. 

However after the attack, a lot of that power was lost, but Kyo the new clan head had gained most of that back. There was some bridges that were burnt to the ground, but only because Kyo deemed it so. It wasn’t amount of weakness, but was best for the clan. 

So today Kyo was dressed in his finest yukata. During clan politics it was customary to dress in old style wear. It symbolized the history of one clan and the pride that was in that was held in one clan. The red velvet yukata was embroidered with golden flowers stretching from the back all the way down to the hand. The phoenix wings could been seen over his shoulder, crossing over the chest. Kyo sat down on a cushion as he took a deep breath. In front of him were sake cups, often used to seal the deal. 

Today was a meeting with a clan, in which Kyo hoped to seal the deal. 

“It feels so stuffy in here.” A voice explained as she appeared from the shadows, “It one of those days I’m glad I wasn’t born rich. Meetings were never my type of thing.”

Kyo didn’t look back as another presence made it into the room, “It’s a good thing you don’t talk then. Your job isn’t to comment on how things are done. Just do what you are told.”

The woman clicked her teeth before looking away.

“Zenas….Sosuke, please try to get along before the guest get here.” Kyo reprimanded the both of them, “You are both here to make sure things don’t go sour.”

Kyo smiled as he took a sake cup and brought it up to his lips.

“Though I highly doubt they won’t”​


----------



## Hollow (May 13, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XII_

?I guess that?s my last one,? Yuuko sighed, rising from the spot she had been crouching on. The group had temporarily split in order to cover a wider area and she had, so far, used all the items and weapons she could to form all sorts of traps around. It was time to get back to the clearing to rejoin but, somehow, she found herself lagging behind, looking at the forest surrounding her as her mind drifted into deeper thoughts. Raising her hand, she let the tips of her fingers graze along the rough wood of a nearby tree. 

It was easy to forget where she stood while distracted by Ren, Jeeha and even Suzuki as they fought. Alone, she found herself not able to stop from being pulled into the background of her worst nightmares. A couple more steps and she might just find her mama?s body with a fox?s head stitched in the place of her mama?s. A few more and her past self, fallen unconscious against a tree with a katana thrust deep into her left thigh. 

At the beginning, when she woke on that car and got out, she had been angry at whoever was behind her being here. Wherever or whatever here might be. But now as she sat on the ground, took a deep breath and observed her surroundings, Yuuko felt only peaceful and at ease. Her breathing grew deep and slow, her eyes half open and every muscle relaxed. In an incredibly odd way, she was grateful that Mao had forced her into this place. The girl would have never taken the initiative to visit the real forest. She would?ve remained forever a child who hid beneath the covers, her imagination running wild and deeply exaggerating what had scared her in the first place, too afraid to remove them herself.

Why had her mama been killed? Yuuko played with the grass under her hand as she thought deeply. Who was it that killed her? Her memories only had the image of a shadow to give her, the same that had tortured her night after night?until now. Now, staring at these trees, she knew someone existed beyond that scary shadow. Someone with answers and a life the girl could take with her own hands. There?s no need to be scared. Nothing to be afraid of. 

In face of this, Mao?s earlier words held no power over her and Yuuko even found herself laughing quietly at them. 

She could feel something click inside her very soul and for the first in a very long time, Yuuko felt ready, brave and powerful. She was sure she would still probably take a beating when Suzuki came around but that, right now, didn?t really seem important. Touching her thumb to the tip o a kunai, she let herself bleed in order to summon Akai and ask her for the rollerblades. She was somewhat grateful when the sprite realized her sister?s mood and didn?t make much of a fuss, happily going back with a pack of candy to share with the others when Yuuko?s feet had the beautiful black skates garnishing them.

Rising, she placed a hand against the same tree she had touched earlier and closed her eyes with a small smile. She had something much more important to do so it was time to stop playing games with Suzuki and Mao and go back home, where she would start put the puzzle pieces together and bring rest to her mama?s name. Yes. She smiled warmly as she jumped away from the tree just in time to avoid getting slashed by a freezing sword which, instead of the girl, cut cleanly through the tree. 

?Good afternoon,? Yuuko greeted the android with an oddly cheerful and warm voice. ?Did you have a pleasant rest? Sorry but we really ought to find my team mates before we begin. It wouldn?t look very decent if we were to go at it all alone now, would it?? She teased, placing a hand to hide her fake coy smile as she batted pretty black eyelashes at him and faked a blush.

Turning, she glazed through the woods to the rendezvous place, the forest ground no match for her wheels.​


----------



## Chronos (May 13, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light
Floor 3​
Their footsteps flourished, their bodies burned under the veil of battle, soon their images blurred upon speed and technique, the soaring flash crossed the gap as their blades ran across each other's steel, running through the blade their bodies turned, posing for another strike, while one brought the blade in a vertical slice the other followed but a quick twist of her wrist, dancing across the blade's inertia as if stood steady for her course. Demonstrating perfect interception of the blade, while her feet sequenced gallantly towards him with a sweep her elbow turned to connect on the Rogue's head, bringing his hand towards his shoulder, poising it upon the surface of it, he halted the blow and assimilated it's massive force, the area before him shook, the water under his feet resonated with the pulse of such tremor. Her arm pulled and her body fought to maintain footing, twirling her around, his body followed the usher of his movements, gaining inertia as his feet connected upon her stomach with a perfectly executed leaping twist. Snapping his first strike, he stomped the liquid earth beneath his heel, summoning strength from his feet to propel him at the apex of his speed, his Sharingan radiant, as her blade swung to repel the upcoming strike. However meeting a devastating conjunction of fast strike she had been intercepted and her body left numb.

The swing of her arm halted, upon several centimeters of her proximity, with a quick clap to the bend of the arm, and his arm slithering across her's with tenacity and fines, a upper jab to her elbow, pushing away her arm, he quickly delved another quick three strikes to the ribs, following the upper stream toward the abs and soon a massive push to the diaphragm. Her breath cut of, which allowed Rosuto to pull upon the wire, his arm soon resonating with the white like fire of the Corridor, the incandescent flame rose upon the gleam of the wire holding his blade, soon engulfing such until reaching the dual-edge knife. He began to twirl, shift and step, it danced with a rhythmic flare upon the void of this imaginary display. While the hue of his eye began to spread into a black which grappled the sclera in it's abyssal tinge Rosuto's weapon slithered with threatening speed towards his target. 

Setsuko's breath held, and her feet called forth whatever strength they needed to muster, her power resonated. A blackened source of electrical madness with bits of lime surging from its essence, twisting her wrist, her hand brought her grip into  tight squeeze, her body rushed and swung, as if the wire and knife bore life before her eyes she parries and swiped the monstrous flaming object from her peripheral. Her teeth gritted as her swing brought the surge to expand into a wave of energy which upon impact had forced a sphere to explode in menacing attempt to take both with them. 

"Surge release." 

Something was off, a certain quality of Rosuto wasn't the same. The evident creation of this tower had him maddened, but something differentiated him from the next villain. He would never raise an arm against someone he cared for. And so why now? At this instance in time did he decided that he should throw the only entity which granted him peace? Rei and Setsuko, people he would gladly oppose himself to grant once again life. Was it because of the influence of this castle, or because the world that was around? Merely Mao's hatred had deformed his senses beyond recognition. Had Rosuto really become the entity of malice that he world thought him to be?

"Drop your weapon, Ross. It's over." 

"Don't ever talk like her." 

His voice rose with disgust. 

"You think I'm some sort of fool. It took me a bit to realize after that display of the Surge, but I already know who you are. I already know who you're trying to pretend to be." 

"What are you..."

"I said stop it. You might be wearing her face, but that doesn't make me any less of a fool! The fact that you're daring enough to try to display her like that is sickening!" 

Setsuko began to pace back, a cold sweat crossed her forehead as her eyes began to tremble. Rosuto's power began to manifest in the most brilliant light, His hand rose and pointed toward his target. 

"Impersonating my best friend. That's blasphemous." 

The power of white began to surge across flesh and body, soon to settle and resonate withing, the posture was taken. The image of power viewed upon his right eye. Omoikane had fully been activated. He had adjusted to his Primal form. 

"How..." 

Her teeth gritted as her voice deformed, her eyes began to slither into a darker hue, soon brought to light in the shade of this night. The crimson which flourished from her gaze and the tone of her distraught anger resonated upon the field. 

"How did you know!?" 

"I didn't. I merely assumed." 

The beats aura began to resonate, and her form began to much more savage. Her anger had taken over, as she was as Rosuto implied. A figment of her image. A creature hellbent and sent to destroy him not only externally, but internally as well. Is not he wasn't prepared to face the worst, but he certainly wouldn't try to fall pray to images which haunted him since childhood. 

"I'll kill you!!" 

"Try!"


----------



## LunarCoast (May 13, 2015)

Kukiko Yukimaru
The Third Eye - Plotting​
Kukiko got to her feet with haste eyes turned back to the growing pool of blood within the body of the lake. With haste she removed the phoenix's egg from the tainted waters and glared upon Kichirou who remained ever silent eyes focused upon the soldering remains of their camp fire, "What the hell was that, some kind of Genjutsu?"Her words blurted out without a second thought as to how he might react to her prying.

"You forget yourself Kukiko. Be grateful that your father entrusted your safety with me."He responded starkly turning his gaze to the girl clutching the egg close to her chest. "No, I am the heir to our families seat and as a servant of Yuki you'll me this one question. What are you? What I saw... you died then as if nothing happened you was stood back in place."

Kichirou rolled his eyes giving a shake of his head, "You're mother. Who does she work for exactly?"He asked catching Kukiko's attention as she considered the question he was asking before giving her response, "That's... obvious Novak Division, a department of the Ishiyama Corporation."

"In the public eye yes, that is what they are known as, to those who are more knowledgeable of such corporations they are nothing more than shadows designed to conceal their activities. Novak and it's parent company Ishiyama are simply members of a group of about... nine companies each formed by the same man, Genji."

"OK... and what has this got to do with what just happened right now?"She frowned and he gave a plain monotone response, "Some 11 years ago your mother and he were contracted by the master of my order to create me. I was about seven at the time of my introduction to the life of a Metsuke, put simply they created a Kekkei Genkai and implanted it within me, as a side affect all emotions with a few exceptions remained, those deemed necessary for my service to Kirigakure; Love, Respect, and Discipline.

This Kekkei Genkai is referred to as the inner eye by my creators. Anything I look upon I can immaculately decipher with a simple glance, including human anatomy and the flow of a jutsu. As I am seen as a significant investment by Mr. Genji he saw fit to teach me to use this power to provide me with a second life."

Kukiko paused looking down to her feet for a moment, feeling a sense of remorse come over her, was this the so called future her mother had gone on about so long ago. Mindless drones with an undying loyalty to their village, no soul to speak of?

"A second... life?"She asked with hesitation.

"Indeed, once you know the exact composition of a human body at any point in time reverting back to that state is simple. Much like how you would Backup data on a computer system, I simply recover that information and use it to heal myself to a previous state of existence. However the strain on my body and Chakra means I am only able to perform this technique once per day, equally cutting an individuals brain from chakra can be used to kill them within a instant, this kekkei Genkai is also how I know exactly what is upon that scroll you carried around with you from the moment we met."

She frowned coming to realise he had indeed lied to her, from the very start he abused this technique of his to learn of the letter, "You lied to me... You're not Kichirou are you?"

"I am whatever name is required for me to get the job done. Kichirou was killed in order to infiltrate this adventure, for a Metsuke a name is nothing more than a means to get close to the target."He got to his feet turning to face her as she took a step back, "You was sent to kill me..."

"Only under certain conditions, which have not been met. You are now a asset to our investigations and therefore I will protect you, Lady Yukimaru."

She frowned, "If I'm not the target then my father is, did the Miamia put you up to this..."Her eyes narrowing upon him as she prepared to defend herself if he decided to attack her, she doubted she'd stand much of a chance after what she had previously witnessed. "You forget, I have undying loyalty to my village. You're father lusts for power, means to bolster his strength and support within a village which would be turned into a field of crimson seas should it ever fall into his hands. Therefore, he must be dealt with, with this knowledge you could inform him of my intentions but we both know you want the same. Allow us to help usurp his seat and put you in his place."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 13, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
Their plan, in Ren's opinion, was a pretty good one. Lure out Suzuki with Yuuko, hope all the traps and her speed would be enough to keep her alive and then bait him to a nearby river where he and Jeeha would flank from the sides. _It's a plan that could only be precipitated by Suzuki being completely and totally unaware of his surroundings and basic shinobi tactics, _he silently concluded. _Unfortunately, it's the only plan we have. _The screen in front of him showed Yuuko, already in her confrontation with the android and the one to his side showed Jeeha crouching in the darkness. Presumably, waiting for the signal to strike.

"Yuuko," he said sternly, speaking into the lighthouse that was linked to the tiny radio he'd given to her earlier. "Don't mess around with the opponent. We've only got one shot at this. You should know full well not to underestimate him, especially not when we're alone." The Houki narrowed his eyes at the monitor. It would take a few minutes for her to get to the designated location, by his estimations.

_That's also a few minutes in which he could separate her head from the rest of her body. I doubt he'll be nearly so merciful this time.

_The crunch of dead leaves sent him spinning around immediately, knife flying into his palm. A dash of black whispered past his cheek, between the two lighthouses and into the forest, then retracted as suddenly as it came. Blue light from his contraptions washed in, revealing the attacker ? a disproportionate looking thing under a layer of black armour, with a large oval shaped helmet on its head. Ren Houki took a step back, eyes taking one last glance at the footage of Yuuko and Suzuki before returning to the new opponent.

_Brilliant. _


----------



## Hollow (May 13, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XIII_

?Yes, yes,? Yuuko sighed, her voice below a whisper as she hopped from tree to tree, often leading Suzuki to several of her hidden traps. She was doing fine if she could say so herself. Suzuki was coming at her with an incredible ferocity but the girl figured he didn?t think much of her fighting skills. With a little bit of luck he simply thought she was lost and was saving himself for Ren, not aware Jeeha lies waiting for his turn somewhere not too far. Either way, she still hadn?t felt the need to actually turn her roller blades on and use them to their full capacity just yet and she was grateful for it, she would need all the chakra she could save for the battle. The Kumogakure chuunin refused to be such an easy target.

Diving back to ground level just in time to avoid another deadly strike, she made for a sharp turn to the left where she knew one of her particularly nastier traps lay waiting for a victim. They didn?t really delay him for long but it was enough to make sure Yuuko didn?t have to turn on the tires if she didn?t want the nasty scar she now portrayed somewhere around the right side of her waist to have a twin. Especially since Jeeha wasn?t around to burn her inside out this time and stop the ice from spreading and turning her into a frigid statue. 

Suzuki?s attacks were consistent but they did not exchange any words. He didn?t seem particularly bothered by her traps, merely annoyed. Hopefully he hadn?t figured out the plan and was simply following her blindly as she lead him in circles, each time getting a bit closer to the stream where the full attack would take place. 

?Get ready,? she warned the remaining members of the make shift team they had formed to get out of this place alive. Her voice still low as to not tip off her stalker. 

With a small boost of chakra towards her feet, she performed a rather powerful jump which led her right into the area, taking her as far as the other side of the river. Yuuko had been ecstatic when they had found it, it meant she could use her water release techniques to their full power without having to worry so much about her chakra hitting the bottom of the well so quickly. Turning, she waited as Suzuki eventually fell on her last trap for him, an intricate web made out of her leftover and reused wires. Of course he broke it away as almost the next second, the material breaking after frozen. But it had been enough to give her some time to form a couple of hand seals and call a water whip to her hand. 

?Go.?​


----------



## Hero (May 13, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
Power 
PART 1












__________

King Yoshihide Inoue sat at the dining hall table chuckling silently at ornately decorated invitation of disrespect that resided between his fingertips.

"Yasuhiro, Youta, get over now." the King spat aggressively. From further within the hall, two figures emerged, one with a similar build to Yoshihide and the other slightly smaller. There was no doubt however that all the men were related. They were bound together by that sweet and coveted golden eye.

"There is a way to summon us politely Yoshi" Youta said with a twitching brow. "Now what is it?"

"What's happened in the ninja world? Such a shame that young people have shied away from the formality and principle of addressing _royalty_." Yoshihide shook his head as he passed the sheet of paper to his other younger brother Yasuhiro. The man hadn't held the letter for long before he started to chuckle himself.

"Is this a joke? Youta, read this filth." he laughed passing it over to the other man. Unlike the previous two, Youta read the letter in its entirety. The longer he read the letter, the heavier his breathing got. He never spoke a word while he read the delicately crafted insult, but it was clear by his physiology that the contents spilled in the letter were resonating with him in the wrong way. Once he read the last line of the letter, Yuota crumpled up the sheet of paper and threw it on the floor, but not before spitting on it.

"I guess I should never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups. Yoshihide, what do you plan on doing?" Youta asked sternly. The King formed a faint smile upon hearing his younger brother's inquiries.

"Youta, tell my son Shinji and the other one to get ready and put on our ceremonial garments. Yasuhiro, notify General Etsuya to meet me at the kingdom's gates."

Both brothers looked at each other and then towards their older brother the king. Was Yoshihide really going forward with meeting Kyo Minami? "Yoshihide-" Yasuhiro had called out, but was immediately silenced by a raised hand.

"It's a tragedy that Tsuchikage Osamu failed to wipe this nauseating family off the face of the planet. Brothers, you are up in arms with me venturing to the slums of the ninja world and normally I'd agree with you both. However this case is very different and requires my attention. The boy is young, but sooner or later he must learn that he should never ask anyone for anything. Never. Especially from those who are more powerful than yourself." Yoshihide spoke with an ominously maleficent tone before leaving the room.

Sayano sat slumped up against the shower wall with her head pressed into her knees. The kunoichi was a tough woman, but there were even things that could shake her to the very core. Although her infiltration of The Church was a spectacular success, it forced Sayano to cast aside her morals in exchange self-hatred and a pat on the back by Tsughi for a job well done. It took only one mission and 2 hours alone with her 'father' for Sayano to be reduced to human filth comparable to Tsuchikage Osamu. No mission, no matter how important is worth betraying who you are. The price of success isn't worth taking the lives 30 innocent orphans with your bare hands and after soaking your skin in their blood. Only two children stole food from the vendor. The 28 other kids were simply punished for indulging in the stolen food. It didn't matter how Yoshihide framed his perspective of the crime to her, the punishment did not match.

Sayano knew Yoshihide selected these children specifically for her in an attempt to expose her, but ultimately failed because despite how much Sayano wanted to end her life, she did not crack and stayed in character. It was not extraordinarily difficult for Sayano to empathize with children who were suffering from  malnutrition or starvation because she was once one of them too trying to provide for Takashi and the rest of her family at the orphanage that was no longer receiving government aid from Iwagakure. Sayano couldn't stress enough how food and plenty of care in their bodies were instrumental so they can go on to lead normal lives. If, the  starvation was severe enough, the damage would be permanent and they would suffer physical impairments for the rest of their lives. 

It didn't matter how long she sat in shower, the water could not wash away the sin, the blood, and the abuse she felt from herself, the children, and her father. Eventually Sayano started pulling on her hair and beating her ears with open palms in attempt to get Yoshihide's voice out of her head.



			
				King Yoshihide Inoue said:
			
		

> "No, no, no, don’t turn your face away now my girl.  Once you’ve seen this child's blood spill lusciously from his jugular, you can no longer act like you don’t know. You've been blessed with the Golden Byakugan. Utilize your eyes to see the truth. It’s all around Sayano. Don’t deny what the eyes to your soul have revealed to you. This should be natural for you. Afterall, you came into this world a _murderer_.
> 
> That's right it was you who killed your mother...the love of my life. I'm guessing this is all starting to make sense to you now. How now all of a sudden Shinji wants nothing to do with you. I don't blame him and you shouldn't either. No one likes a monster. It's time you stop feigning ignorance. Now that you’re aware of the problem, you cannot pretend that this isn't who you are and clearly were destined to be. It's against ancient Inoue decree that I  murder my own blood, but that doesn't mean I can't make you kill yourself. It also doesn't mean that I'll kick you out because I'd like to think of myself as a benevolent king. However I can make you want to leave and you _will_ leave. It is a father's nature to love his child unconditionally, but I'd rather love you from afar because I'm afraid that's the only way that I can do it."



Vile is too kind a word to describe a situation in which a father  says he loves his daughter but claims he must teach her about herself and the  horrors of the world in order to make her a stronger person; a situation  in which he watches or participates in rituals that make her feel like  she is going to die. She experiences pain that is so intense that she  cannot think; her head spins so fast she can't remember who she is or  how the fuck she even got into this mess.

Yoshihide was the monster. All Sayano knew was pain. All she felt was  desperation. She wanted to cry out for help, but it didn't take long the girl to realize that no one  will listen. The Inoue were all mad here. No matter how loud she wanted to scream, she couldn't stop or change what was happening. No matter what she did, the pain wouldn't not stop. The flashbacks kept coming. Yoshihide agreed to take her on a tour of the Inoue family's church but in the process ends up torturing her and tells her it is for her own good.  He told her that it's what she deserves for being who she was. Vile is too simple a word to describe the  overwhelming pain, the overwhelming self-loathing and hopelessness Sayano was experiencing.

As if the abuse during the rituals were not enough,  this Sayano faced rejection from her brother Shinji whom she was starting to find comfort in and confide in. What happened to her mother wasn't her fault. Shiori loved Sayano and gave her life for her. Why couldn't Yoshihide or Shinji see that. When she  tried to talk about her pain, Shinji dismissed her as sensitive.  "Nothing bad has happened to you;" Shinji told her each and every fucking day. Soon the kunoichi began to feel more and more like she didn't know what is real. Sayano  stopped trusting her own feelings because no one else acknowledged them or heard her agony. She needed Takashi but he was too far away and mad at her to be bothered. When Shinji gave Sayano the ultimatum, she should have made her own choice instead of giving into a man. Coming to this kingdom brought nothing but pain and suffering. Her bond with Takashi was strained and her forming bond with Shinji was on the verge of severing. The pain was starting to manifest into something too great. If Sayano wanted to make it in the Inoue Kingdom, she needed to learn how to not feel at all. She would need to give up the  senses that make all people feel alive.

Now Sayano lied in the shower feeling dead. She wished she were dead. For her there seemed to be no way out. It's almost as if she was being conditioned to realize there was no hope. Sayano continue to cycle thoughts in her mind until a deep voice echoed throughout the large bathroom. It was Shinji's. "Aye Say, stop fingering yourself and hop of the motherfuckin' shower. Dad said we need to go on some bullshit fuck ass charity trip to the black or some shit. I'm putting your ceremonial robes on the counter."

Sayano didn't give a damn about most of what Shinji was saying, but the word black stood out to her and vibrated in her bones. Picking herself up from the shower floor, Sayano could feel herself getting stronger. All this time she forgot who she was. She was black, blacker than obsidian. She survived the razing of Fuzenkagure. She was going to light the fire that was going to be seen around the world. Fuck the bullshit with doing what she was told  with the utmost compliance. It was crazy how easy it was to forget everything she had ever wanted.  Sure the pain still lurked, but it's easier to pretend they're not there than to  acknowledge the horrors she has buried in the deepest parts of her mind. Unlike Takashi her relationships weren't going to be overwhelmed by the power of her emotions. She wasn't going to be a damsel like he was by reaching out for help, but never seeming to find what he is looking for thus resulting in the pain getting worse. After that, the loneliness sets in. 

She was  convinced that she was no longer going to die. Sayano Inoue was a stone cold bitch who loved drinking, tight pussies, and justice. There was no way a revolutionary could be broken so easily. That wasn't how you win. That's not how you become a legend. And it certainly wasn't how you obtained true power.​


----------



## Cjones (May 14, 2015)

*Do You Know Your Enemy* 

The evanescence of the dusky evening mist revealed two shadows that stood tall and proud in front of black steel gate. Ridiculous in stature akin to a giant of a fantasy tale and looked as if it stretched farther than the eye could make out. In the middle of the gate there was an opening that spelled out the name ‘Moto’ more than likely being the name of whoever stayed in the mansion beyond it. A pair in front of the gate stood upright with their chins pointed straight ahead, eyes wide open, and swords drawn with the tips placed into the ground as they wrapped their hands around the handle with a tight firm grip. This armor adorned on their bodies very light and finely crafted with chain mail sleeves, and an incredible color of dark blue. Like the gate it bore the name ‘Moto’, on the back. Their armor along with perfect posture could tell anyone that these were solders given the task to protect the people who stayed behind the gate they stood before.

They appeared to be quite intimidating. 

“Why must we always deal with burly intimidating folks? Why can’t there ever be scrawny people ya know?” Just some several feet away from the gate and guards, three other figures stood cloaked in the shadows of the growing foliage, observing the surroundings attentively, well, at least two of them were. The complaint came from a young woman who lazily leaned against a tree as her head twisted around the corner. Flipping a part of her waterfall bangs from her face as she leered across the way.

“I can feel by hair stiffening and breaking, it’s much too cold for this, whose idea was it to stand out here in below zero temperature and stare?” She complained. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yagyū Aimi




Aimi snapped her off to the side at the sound of insufferable snickering, to her ears that followed behind her complaints. Beside her stood a young man of boyish features that gave him a more juvenile appearance despite being about equal in age to the girl next to him. Continuing his coquettish smiling only further furrowed Aimi’s brow as she wondered would possibly be so funny?  “Aimi-san…forgive me, but are you really complaining about your locks of platinum when…” Trailing off his sentence while his eyes traced up and down the young lady’s body. Aimi followed his gaze before her face flared beat red with more anger than embarrassment. 

“H-h-how dare you! Are you trying to imply something? Is that it? I’ll have you know this outfit was tailor for my body type and style of fighting all the while keeping in touch with my femininity.” She roared into his face even though the recipient of her only continued his simper. “Let’s talk about what you’re wearing? That fancy over militarized drab you have on. It’s tacky and flamboyant, in a too much sugar in a glass of tea kind of why. That’s not counting the fact that you don’t even look like how you’re even supposed to look like. Which is a guy.” Aimi began her tirade holding back no punches. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mitsuhide Seiji




“You can try and act all uppity all you want, but you know I look awesome. Stylish. Cool. Badass.” Seiji went off with numerous other words in order to get his point across, even using hand motions and acting as he suddenly began to strike poses. Aimi took particular note of how ridiculous he looked especially when he began playing the ‘part’ of a badass samurai cutting down hundreds of soldiers with a single swipe of his sword, then smiling and cackling like some drugged out maniac. Her face began to swell with tears periodically falling down her face as she tried her best not to laugh. Unfortunately it didn’t work. 

“Seiji-kun you look like such cretin. I’ll give you a quick fact. If you have to say you’re a badass, then you’re not a badass. You’re a loser.” She boasted fly displaying an L symbol toward his direction. That finally seemed to get under his skin. “Like I need some half-dressed wanton trollop lecturing me. How about you go and dress like a proper young lady? Like the new girl. A-I-M-I-baka.” He retorted. 

“WHAT.” 

“You heard me.” The two quickly began butting heads like mountain goats, yelling, cursing, and tossing every sort of insult that could come up with at each other. This was very much to the annoyance of an arriving third party who walked out from behind a nearby frozen shrub. His features were more taciturn giving a much higher level of maturity and seriousness compared to the other two, despite looking none the younger. 

“Kiss.” A low pitched voice accompanied this abrupt interruption that earned the sneer of the arguing pair.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Masamune Date




“This much arguing between partners is often the result of pent up sexual tension. Kiss.” 

“I’m not kissing her.”/”We have no sexual tension.” Simultaneous were their shouting responses.

“No? Shut up then.” A laconic reply that suggested his entire disinterest in the topic as he walked pass them. Seiji and Aimi both stuck up their noses at one another, but keep quiet as was suggest while Date stared out at the target before them. 

“We’re out here because you never charge in without a plan.” Seiji finally spoke up from amidst the silence. “The Moto’s have always been rather recluse in their dealings, even among the samurai, nobody knows the current state of the family. In addition to the recent whispers of them being in talks with the shinobi lands’ church…things have gotten a bit murky.” Mitsuhide spat at the last stretch of his statement. In recent times the influence of Jashin disciples had grown exponentially. To such an extent that they reached just at the border of the samurai land, an abbey that stood as a sort of haven for this who wish to travel to their land. 

“It’s even worse when you consider our former Supreme General.” The rumor that flowed throughout the land for some time has been that the shinobi played some hand in the death of the samurai leader. This only increased the tension with their religious house of worship coming into their land. This always wasn’t mentioning…

“That shinobi you’re clan vouched for Seiji-kun is the bait but that doesn’t ease the distrust among us toward him.” 

“Or Her. Ninjas are known for their deception. That person could be playing us.” Aimi and Date spoke earning a side glance from Seiji. 

“Aren’t you two being a bit cold? My sister vouched for her, so can’t we leave it at that?” Aimi scoffed at his response. “Like your sister word holds any real weight around here anymore. She might as well be considered a deserter.” 

“What?”

“You heard me.”

“Regardless.” Date voiced stern voice ended the arising argument between the two before it could truly start. “We’re observing the place because whether it is the shinobi, the church or one of our own.” The visage of an opening door and two people conversing outside of it before they both vanished into the darkness of the manor reflected in his eyes. 

“You should always know your enemy.”​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 14, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[????]​*​
[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang II]​
-Party Crashers-​
Everything ... felt, felt just so heavy. What happened? Through the pitch of the darkness light begins to bleed, chasing the shadows from her vision. With A groan Akane tries to move but to her sudden surprise she feels the restraints that hold her limbs in place. Eyes open widely in her struggle to break what held her down, "Mu-Mizuirono?! is spoken. Though her voice comes off little more as a dry whisper. Like she had been parched for hours, with not a drop of water to quench her thirst. It is then, in the gloom of the dank darkness of the room that she hears it. Slow and steady, it was there. Not organic like another person or animal. 

It was cold, constant and getting closer. It was a low scrapping like metal on stone, or possibly other metal. Those crimson pools dart around her, trying to cut through the murky shade of the room but it was too little avail. There seemed to be no end to the darkness and the sound seemed to come from every inch of her prison. Her heart raced as she panicked, she didn't know what to do as she beat the back of her head off the table she lay on, then in a moment of bludgeoned induced clarity an epiphany hit her, she was a Hyuga! Closing those burning crimson orbs she began to calm herself, forced her heart to slow back to its normal rhythm. Then with a confident grin she peeled her eyes open. With a pulse the flesh around her eyes bulge with veins as her Bestialgan activated and cut through the darkness. 

That calm demeanor quickly fades, however, as she gets a lock on what is making the constant scraping noise. From the ceiling dangling from a pendulum was the largest blade of a crescent guillotine that she had ever seen. Well, to be honest it was the only guillotine she'd seen but that didn't detract from the sheer size of the blade. With sweat beading profusely she again starts to struggle against the bindings that held her fast. Her muscles strain and pull in her fight to free herself. Even so, as she lay there near motionless, the giant blade of death swung down closer to her. Inch by inch. Foot by foot until it plunged through the darkness, cutting it like a fine cheese. Now as the inky blackness swirled above it, the blade seemed even more imposing. Life threatening as the blood that caked it's sheen dulled the sparkle that the blade once enjoyed. Sweat now rolled down her face and beaded on her throat and chest as she fought even harder against her trappings.       

"Mizuirono" 

Is again called as Akane twisted her wrists and ankles, but the leather that held her down refused to release her. The grinding above became almost defining and all the while the razor sharp edge of the blade came even closer to her figure. The nip of the blade was centered over her abdomen. It swayed with all the grace of elegant death, not a lesson for the faint of heart. It, however, seemed that Akane was now booked to learn the meaning of known death, a situation in which one finds there self faced with death that cannot be avoided. No matter the struggle or effort put into getting away, you are stuck there. Unable to change the course of fate. 

-CLANK!-

With a loud pop the blade above her fell several inches at once, as if it was on a quick cycle to her demise. Akane panicked and pulled hard with her left arm, like she was trying to bat the blade away. The strap strained until she felt her back partly lift off the metallic surface of the table. Her eyes widen as she was given some wiggle room. The startling revelation was near too late though. 

-Swish!-

Her lungs froze with fear as she felt the midriff of her tank top being pulled and brushed to the side. the blade was now bearing down on her. She now knew it was now or never as she pulled all the energy she could muster, "Spinning FANG! is yelled. With a loud pop the leather finally gives under her outrageous power. In a flash of blue Chakra Akane explodes into a spin just when the blade comes into her vortex. With a loud clang and grunt Akane, the swamp native, like a rocket is shot toward the other end of the room where she slams off the far wall with a solid, yet dull, thud. A few grunts later she pulls herself from the cold, cobblestone, floor and gains her bearings.  Outside the table that once held her prisoner and the blade now swinging to a rest just inches above it, the room was bare. No real noticeable features. It was dank and smelled of bowls, sweat and fear.  Rolling her left arm and shoulder the now agitated woman turns toward the only entrance and exit to the room. Sealed with a door that in that instant was little more than a sheet of paper to the enraged woman.

"Mizuirono!" is howled with a powerful Hammer Fang. The hinges that at one time held tight now shattered like a pane of glass as the tornado of a woman landed on her back sliding up to a kneel as she grinded around. Fangs bared like a mad woman she stared down the long dark hallway. With a growl she lunges forward slamming through another door before barreling into a bright, maddeningly bright, field of swaying grass and flowers. Akane blinked, not once but twice while she balled her fist and brought them to her face. There was something off about this, she knew it. It all just seemed wrong. Even more alarms are raised as a woman in white materialized before her.

"Welcome"

Is greeted even as the redhead reached into her tool kit. Producing a Kunai she backs away from the specter that now stood before her. "That cannot harm me child for I am a product of this place. A common ground of fear." is stated. This product seemed awfully self aware, sadly Akane was too preoccupied with not caring to actually realize that. "Who are ya?" is growled that bladed weapon still held fast in the defensive. "I thought I already told you Akane, I'm a product of this place, more to the point I'm a product of this place trying to play on your sense of fear." is replied as the figure dusted her dress which caused all the frills to and lace to dance around in the already soft breeze. "Ah dunno wat you trying to pull 'ere cher, dough Akane no be tricked." is stated. 

A soft smile came across the pale woman's face. With a small gesture a door seemed to shimmer into the light from the swaying flowers. "You are looking for your sister, are you not?" is asked. Akane sneered rolling her lip so that her teeth can be seen. "Wat you do wid Mizuirono?" is demanded as the doorknob twisted. "I've done nothing Akane, for I'm a projection of your drugged mind. However, your subconscious mind knows what happened, knows that your sister is deeper into the Labyrinth. In there is where you will find her Akane." is the given response. Narrowing her eyes Akane looked into the darkness of the opening door. "In dere?" is asked in brief. The woman only got to slightly nod before the girl bounded with a explosion of force off her feet. The white dressed fluttered violently while Akane vanished into the darkness. "Do be careful Akane, those twisting corridors hold only nightmares for you to face."

In a shimmer the field of flowers vanish leaving the woman in white in the dank corridors of the twisting tower of a labyrinth.

*[Enter the Labyrinth]*
-Perdition-​
Like dust the dress and pale facade of the woman wafted away. Emiko pushed her glasses back up the bridge of her nose and tapped her earpiece. "She's in Ryota, and highly motivated." is stated while a soft grin spread across her lips. Dropping a ring of flowers that masked her scent the woman turns and vanished into the darkness. 

Mizuirono!" 

Akane's voice echoed off the walls while she ran through the twisting hallways. With a thud she pushed off a near wall before cutting down another hallway. In her wake she leaves a bloody hand print that no sooner than she vanished a shadow fell over. The bulbous  head of a creature unspeakable appeared. It's snatching hand reaches out and touches the wet imprint of the hand before twisting it's field of vision down the way Akane had run. 

-target acquired-


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 14, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Land of Bone*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
[He that Treads the Abyss VII, Sasori's Hidden Arts XIII]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol I-_​

As the green haired woman walked off Kenno fells the cold steel of Satoshi's kunai press against her throat. "Well, I suppose that it is time that we get this started, unfortunately for you. You'll be kept alive up until the bitter end. Rikka." is stated as the lights start to move to a better position to allow Satoshi to work while allowing the boy to watch every moment. Tears ran down his face while Masuyo occasionally dripped artificial tears to keep the boy's eyes moisturized. "I'm sorry that we can't let you close your eyes, but you have to bear witness to what is about to happen. Do please try to keep your head about you, well as long as you can that is." is asked as she avoided looking on his face as much as possible. Below Satoshi pulls a syringe from a silver tray. With a rather blank expression, as if this was a normal day in the office, he thumps it causing the liquid to bubble. A sign that it was still good and hadn't lost it's medical potency.

"You're about to feel a slight pressure in your right arm, this is a diluted shot of adrenaline and cocaine. It won't make you high or race your heart, there isn't enough of either in here to do that. It however will heighten all your senses so, you know,  can enjoy this as much as I. Oh, and you're vocal chords should be lose enough for you to at least whisper. Soon though, you'll be a full capacity to speak. Though I doubt you be doing that." is stated in a matter of fact way. The way he traced his weapon down her throat. She didn't doubt the subtle threat that he made. "Why not just kill me?" is asked in a soft whisper. Satoshi's eyes sparked with some interest as he leaned down over her. "Sorry, you'll have to repeat that." is stated and after she does so a grin crosses his lips, "Simple really, I have to make an impact, so I'll do it in the most 'unique' way I can. At the same time you'll be put through agony that no soul should and your younger brother as long as he lives will tell of how a white haired demon took everything from him. With each telling it'll change and contort to a worse story until he doesn't know what really happened." is chuckled.

"He'll be labeled insane, but that doesn't really matter. What matters is that the man that put the contract out on you and you family will be sated in knowing that his message was sent." is added as he walked down to her legs, "Now, the time for idle chat is at an end, let us get started. Rikka, keep her conscious and alive, when you're too tired, let me know and we'll call it a night." is stated as he looked at his own reflection in the blade he held. Glancing one last time at Sasori's lab notes Satoshi looks over to Rikka who nods, "Will do Zan." is stated while she weaved her hand seals. With a nod the young girl told her mentor she was ready. Though sweat beaded on her forehead, she wasn't sure she was ready for what she was about to see. This poor woman, someone she could see herself wanting to look like was about to be flayed before her. Killed for the sake of making a weapon, one the likes the world has never seen. Was it worth it? She didn't know, no. Not at all, even if she didn't want it to happen, it wasn't like she could stop Satoshi. He was far too strong for her. Hell he saved her, she owed him as she forgot that she did the same for him. 

Despite what people may think, regardless of how sharp the knife is, human flesh is surprisingly resilient to being tore, cut and damaged. It has an elastic quality that almost simulates rubber. The tip of Satoshi's curved Kunai presses almost three and a half centimeters into her flesh before it finally cuts into her skin with a soft pop. With her senses peaked thanks to the slurry of drugs that she was injected with, a meager flesh wound felt like she just lost her leg below the knee. Her body stiffened while a near silent scream escaped her lips. A crimson petal seeped pass the blade, it was almost beautiful before Satoshi pulled the blade down the length of her leg before he split her toes. With no way to move it was a smooth slice from just below the knee to the end of her foot. As the blood gushed from the larger wound Satoshi pulled his blade free and slid it back in just above the heel, cutting around the leg like it was a pie before cutting up the bottom of her foot mirroring the slash he first dealt to her. Before moving on he cut a ring around her leg at the top incision as well  This was where it was going to get messy. Acting quickly so Rikka's healing art wouldn't close the wound Satoshi worked his fingers into the wound down her leg. Wearing soft blue latex gloves wasn't meant for her protection, but his as he pried the flesh from the sinew that held it fast to the muscle. Rikka flinched a bit while she turned a shade greener.

Kenno, whose voice was back, screamed as her flesh was peeled like a seedless grape. Her eyes dilate and her mind tries to blank as her torture continued. Rikka held her breath and tried to close the noise out of her head. She related it poorly to semi damp newspaper being ripped, you know to make paper mache. Kenno's blood deepened in red as it tried to fight the injury, it worked hard to no avail as it pooled in a collection tray that the table drained into. Satoshi looked over the muscle, it was a healthy red with just a hint of youthful pink. This woman was in the best shape of her life, if her tone sexy body didn't already tell Satoshi this. Pulling his blade up to the start of the cut he flayed the muscle off the tendons and bone like it was a cut of fish, peeling it off with a squelch of a sound as each section is dropped into a pan that quickly coats red as Satoshi quickly cleans all the meat and veins from the bone. Which is a stained yellow. Not because of  illness or infection, but because the bone membrane is still in place. 

Noticing that his subject is starting to discolor Satoshi briefly looks up to his apprentice, "Blood pill" is the mere statement that Satoshi makes as he pulls the bucket from below the table. With a flip of the wrist he dumps it's crimson liquid into the large pan dish with the muscle and veins.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
The enemy came at him with a sudden lunge; a blurred shadow. Ren side-stepped, let the thing fly past him, then swung downwards with his blade on its spine. A quick and lethal finisher ? or so it would have been, had the murderous steel found its mark. It slipped through the empty air, the humanoid looking thing having contorted its way out of harm's way at the last second. The thing dipped low, body suddenly going limp, then just as suddenly springing back up for another lunge with its oily black blade.

Ren ducked out of the way and swept his leg across the ground and through his opponent's ankles. It stumbled and reeled back, balance apparently lost, and the Houki quickly capitalised. His blade swung clean through the air again, producing a sharp whistling noise as it missed the skin - if it could be called that - of the creature's neck. 

Once again, the thing lunged and missed; the two now engaged in a tense dance of death, circling around a small area of mud. The shinobi licked his lips, peered at the lanterns now just behind his attacker, and narrowed his eyes. _They're nearly there. I'm not going to be able to finish this off by then. This bastard is way too slippery. _And his mind began to whirl again, turning through the possible scenarios page by page until he reached the best solution. _Best, but not 'good'. You've got to be realistic about these things, Ren. 

_He lurched back, let the lunge he knew would come fly over him, and spun on his heel. Hand extended out, the air around the attacker shimmered in the cold night then made a clicking sound, as the cage of chakra formed itself. The Houki took a moment to catch his breath and reached inside his briefcase, producing a bundle of explosive tags from inside. "This would be a lot easier if Taneda were here," he muttered to himself, as he scattered the imbued talisman around the barrier's perimeter. 

With a quick nod, as if to affirm his own work, Ren quickly rushed off, his lighthouses trailing behind him in a stream of blue light. _I should still make it on time, I hope_.


----------



## Kei (May 14, 2015)

_
The Scarred Phoenix 
Interaction Arc
Kyo Minami/Zenas Emiya
_​
People tend to forget things. Important things, dangerous things, and things that could lead to accidents. Maybe they thought they were special. Maybe they thought because someone was strong enough to do something they couldn?t, that they thought that they were important. When in reality, they were the last thing in the world that ran through his mind. People still talked about his clan. People still cared about him, even if it was pity, he ran through their mind. He was important, and he knew it. 

Kyo took the sake cup and took a sip as he eyed his guest up and down. 

He could smell it. The arrogance that radiated from his guest was on par with the trash out in the garbage dump. Kyo almost wanted to ask why the hell put the trash back inside the house, but he bit his tongue. He forced himself to smile as they took a seat in front of him. Maybe they knew that something would happen, because they also had muscle. He couldn?t help but snicker to himself as he took one more sip before placing it back down.

?Thank you for coming today.? Kyo smiled before bowing his head, ?I am pleased that you have graced us with your presence today.?

?However, time isn?t meant to be wasted. So please allow me to get straight to the point.?

Kyo leaned back on his hand, ?Join under our banner, the Fuzenkagure banner.?	

?We are slowly gaining back the power that we have lost, and we would like it if we had your political power underneath our belt.? Kyo explained, ?You have interested us for a while, my mother expressed interest in getting us together. Although she has retired now. I would like to respect her final wish and invite you under our banner.?

That was half the truth. This was also gauge how they would react to such a thing. Kyo loved power, but he loved the prospects of loyalty even more. That was what mattered to him. The world could go to shit, and the power would disappear. What mattered in clan power was loyalty and Kyo realized that power didn?t mean shit if people weren?t loyal to him. And to be honest, as much as he loved his mother. He didn?t really care about them to be honest. They didn?t seem to have a long history of loyalty, nor did it seem like they would either.

He watched them from the time they got in. The appearance of Shinji and the lady he didn?t even introduce to him as he sat down. She seemed to be in her own world. So deep into it that she probably didn?t care what happened around her. That was dangerous, and it probably what unnerved Zenas even though she didn?t show it. Sosuke eyes only locked on the two muscles that were in the room. 

?There are benefits for joining us, but I would like to hear you opinion on the matter.?​


----------



## Hero (May 15, 2015)

*Zane Tamura*
How to Train Your Pet Dragon
PART 7












__________


"We've finally arrived to the resting place of Mugen, Dragon of the Earth. Time and time again I am astounded by the regularity and repetition  of form in this valley and elsewhere in the Land of Scales: basic patterns,  sculpted by time and the land, appearing everywhere I look. For instance Zane, take notice of those twisted  branches in the forest behind us that look so much like the forked antlers of the  deer and elk. The way the glacier-polished statues of old look like muscular, guardians to Mugen and the various animals that pass among  the shrubbery like loving ghosts. Zane it's as if everything up here is leaning in the same direction, shaped by the  same hands, or the same mind; not always agreeing or in harmony, but  attentive always to the same rules of logic!" Kagami exclaimed gleefully atop her summoned stallion.

Zane looked over at the woman awkwardly. How could someone feel so strongly about nature? It was just fucking dirt and useless creatures that proved to be a nuisance. The boy hung his head in agony. Tsughi would place him with the environmentalist nature enthusiast. Kagami previously stated to him that her reason for joining was because of cruel yet "_necessary_" experiments on animals, but Zane would reach and say it was also due to both sides of government, White and Black and their lack of regulation in regards to deforestation and pollution. Although he deemed her reasons petty, Zane guessed to each their own. At least she was a bitch down for the cause. And she had a rack. That was always a plus. 

 However, the pink hair boy was exhausted and he wanted to get this mission over with. On the way to the valley, Kagami said that after obtaining Mugen, they would take a break to recuperate. Both ninja had been awake more than 24 hours and they were going to need more strength if they hoped to capture the remaining three beasts. It was time that Zane and Kagami moved on. They had spent long enough orgasming over the beauty of nature. Taking initiative, Zane stepped forward to lead the way, but Kagami was with her horse to cut him off.

"Zane, I'm going to need you to stay behind on this one. I can handle it alone."

"Suite yourself. I'll be hearing kicking it." Zane said enthusiastically as he plopped himself on the ground. Kagami stared at him aghast.

"Unbelievable. You were just going to let me go by myself?"

Zane looked at his partner puzzled, "Um yeah?" he said confused.

"You idiot, that was a test. We just talked about you learning to care for others. You should have been more concerned."

"Yeah I should, but I'm not." Zane chuckled while picking at his fingernails. "Besides, didn't you say this was the easiest dragon to obtain? You'll be fine girl. Go do you."

Kagami snorted in disgust to Zane's comment, "Fine I will, don't come. The unsealing process takes a while so don't wander too far. Once I start the incantation, I cannot stop. I'm only aware of how to unseal the dragon, not how to reseal it should something arise. Oh and by the way, when I return, we're going to continue to work on your development."

Zane groaned loudly, "Enough with this humanizing bullshit and get the fucking dragon". Turning over to his side, Zane nuzzled into the grass as Kagami rode off into the valley to retrieve Mugen. It didn't take long for the boy's soft breathing to turn into a low rumble. Zane was fast asleep. Suddenly though, Zane was grabbed and aggressively forced upright out of his slumber. "Huh? What the fuck Kagami I was-"


"So that's the name of that chick. Is she your girlfriend..._little_ brother" the man's voice jeered.

"Kinzou?!" Zane mumbled in disbelief.


"Not just him, but I'm here as well." said another voice. Zane looked towards the sky in the direction it was coming from and followed the male figure until he landed on the ground in front of Zane.

"Ryuji?! Hahaha what are you guys doing here?" Zane laughed nervously.

Both older Tamura brothers looked at each other and laughed hysterically. When their laughter finally died down, they lowered their glare onto Zane with Kinzou tightening his group on Zane's shoulders. "Isn't it obvious little brother? We're hunter-nin." 

"It took us forever to track you down, but finally we have you. We just had to wait when you weren't in the presence of that woman. It's time you paid for your crimes." Ryuji said speaking up over Kinzou. The blonde was didn't like the fact that Ryuji was stealing the spotlight, but he let his elder brother keep going. "Zane Tamura, you are charged with the rape and murder of Shiemi Moriyami and the murders of the entire village of Takigakure."

"Can't we just get along like we used to? We are brothers afterall. I had a good reason to-" Zane tried to persuade his siblings but was cut off by Kinzou.

"Father would have given you amnesty for Shiemi. As the head of the police force, he would have done that for you because you _were_ his son. He _loved_ you, but not anymore. He cannot protect you from what you've done. Our orders are to bring you in for a public beheading. Don't try to resist." Kinzou said void of emotion. 

Raising the scythe he possessed attached to a long chain, Kinzou began to pull the blade backwards to Zane's neck to show he meant business. Before it could reach his neck however, Zane threw his head back to headbutt his brother. Kinzou reeled backwards holding his now bleeding nose in pain. Ryuji got into position and attempted to blitz Zane, but the pink haired ninja outmaneuvered him and somersaulted over his brothers head and began sprinting in the direction of the valley before turning around to face both his brothers.

On his face Zane had a fearsome grin and he was trembling tremendously. The adrenaline surge he was feeling unreal. Zane felt alive. He let out a cackling laugh that stretched across the clearing and spread into the valley. This is how Kagami must have felt about nature. Except Zane was excited for something much more worthwhile, taking the lives of his brothers.



 Rushing towards his brothers, Zane expressed zero regrets. "Sorry guys, but I'm having way too much fun!"
​


----------



## Hero (May 15, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
 Power 
 PART 2












 __________
 "Neither of you speak," Yoshihide said eyeing both of his children, "Not unless you're given permission by _me_. Understand?"  Shinji and Sayano nodded their heads. Yoshihide was a confusing man,  why bring her and Shinji here if they weren't going to talk. Moreover  why did he even request her to come? It was clear he hated her guts and  maybe rightfully so, but if all that was true, the question again then  is...why was she asked to come along? She'd ask her father or Shinji,  but the doors to the room had begun to open and both men started to move  in. Sayano quickly filed in and Etsuya follwed right after. As the  three Inoue made their seating arrangements on the mats provided, Etsuya  had posted himself up against the wall to stare at the other individual  who placed in a similar position as himself. He gave a soft snort. Was  that dark skinned girl really supposed to protect Kyo Minami if  something went down? For the leader of a clan, Mr. Minami still had a  lot to learn when it came to stacking your side with the appropriate  personnel.

 "Thank you for coming today.” Kyo smiled before bowing his head, “I am pleased that you have graced us with your presence today.”  Yoshihide narrowed his eyes. It bothered him that this small time clan  leader had the audacity to snicker. However at the same time, it showed  that Kyo wasn't afraid and Yoshihide hated that he loved that. But it  wasn't going to be long before he would be. "You're welcome." the King said plainly.

 "However, time isn’t meant to be wasted. So please allow me to get straight to the point.” Kyo leaned back on his hand, “Join under our banner, the Fuzenkagure banner.”

 Immediately Shinji spit out his sake. He had no idea that this was what  the meeting was going to be about. The Prince's eyes fell onto his  father looking for answes. Why the hell were they here? Obviously  Yoshihide would never subscribe to such an incredulous and insulting  request. Maybe Yoshihide was hoping to flip the script on them and have  them merge with the Kingdom?

 “We are slowly gaining back the power that we have
  lost, and we would like it if we had your political power underneath 
 our belt.” Kyo explained, “You have  interested us for a while, my mother expressed interest in getting us  together. Although she has retired now. I would like to respect her  final wish and invite you under our banner.”

 The opposing sides sat in silence for a bit as the room digested Kyo's  words. That was a bold offer Mr. Minami made, but Sayano didn't care  much at the moment. She couldn't put on a finger on what caused her  apathy, but it was there. It made itself known and was going to continue  to stay until something interesting started happen. While Kyo prattled  on and on, Sayano's eyes ventured around the room until they landed on  the dark skinned girl whom was serving as Kyo's bodyguard. Although she  looked perfectly calm, the girl was going under some crazy physiological  changes. Sayano wondered if Shinji and Yoshihide were seeing the same  thing with their eyes.


 "There are benefits for joining us, but I would like to hear you opinion on the matter-"

 "Your mother is a god damn fool for even fathoming that we'd submit to an exponentially weaker power. " Yoshihide said coldly before taking the time to pause, "We  are the Inoue. The Land of Lightning's and the world's richest and most  esteemed family. Not only are we a clan, but we are a _monarchy_. It was bold but incredibly rude of you to ask me to join under _your_   weathered umbrella. We are not a charity service and I have no  intention of lifting the poor from their rightful place in the world's  establish hierarchy. I only came here today because you needed to hear  this from me directly"

 Kyo continued to sip on his sake as Yoshihide went on.

"You  think this political shit is a game? You think those other pitiful  clans will keep you safe just because your loyalty is bound by mere  words?  Hear my words, _boy_. Do not mistake me for my mask like  your mother did your father. You see light  dappling on the water and  forget the deep, cold dark beneath. Listen and make no mistake, do not  reach out to my family with your tainted hands again. I swear by all the  carbon in me if I find you running counter to my command, the remainder  of your brief mortal span will be an orchestra of  misery. I swear by  stone and oak and elm that I'll make a game of  you in the political  realm. I'll follow you unseen and smother any spark of joy you find.   You'll never know a woman's touch, a breath of rest, a moment's peace of   mind.  And I swear by the night sky and Lord Jashin himself that if  I  even think you're plotting to approach my family again, I will slit you  open and splash around  like a child in a muddy puddle. I'll string a  fiddle with your guts and  make you play it while I dance. You are an  educated man, I know because you managed to hoodwink those unfortunate  enough to join you. Child you seem like the type to ascribe to the  notion there are no such things as demons, but hear me when I say this.  There is only my kind. You are not wise  enough to fear me as I should  be feared. This meeting is over."

 Yoshihide stood up from the mat and swiftly turned around to exit out  the door, signaling his entourage to come with. No matter how hard the  wind blows, a mountain cannot bow to it. Yoshihide was a _king_ and Kyo Minami needed to know that. Before Yoshihide made his final exit, he turned around to face Kyo Minami once more. "Every  once in a while, I get the urge. You know what I'm talking about,   don't you? The urge for destruction. The urge to hurt, maim, kill. It's   quite a thing to experience that urge, to let it wash over you, to give   in to it. It's addictive. It's all-consuming. You lose yourself to it.   It's quite, quite wonderful. I can feel it, even as I speak, tapping   around the edges of my mind, trying to pry me open, slip its fingers   in. And it would be so easy to let it happen. But we're all like that,   aren't we? We're all barbarians at our core. We're all savage, murderous   beasts. I know I am. I'm sure you are. The only difference between us  I'm sure you've gathered from this wonderful meeting,  Mr. Minami, is  how loudly we roar. I know I roar very loudly indeed. You, not so much.  Don't ever think you can match me again. And I say that with genuine  sincerity."

 Just as quickly as the meeting had started, it had ended.​


----------



## Kei (May 15, 2015)

_
The Scarred Phoenix 
Interaction Arc
Kyo Minami/Zenas Emiya
_​
The tension that was in the air was almost suffocating. Almost like a snake wrapped around a rat, at a drop of a dime anything could have happened. Zenas body was responding to the hatred in the room. In minute she could have shot anyone in the room, but she was the last one to worry about. It was the man next to her, Sosuke. The oldest cousin in the room was almost drowning in a killer aura. His bright blue eyes glowed under his blue hair. She could feel it, as soon as he moved, she had to move to. Make her moves count. 

Go for the leader of the group and then take everyone out that remain until the others got here. Her body tensed up as it prepared itself. At any moment she was ready. What her worries was the two muscles and the potential fight from the others in the room. If she had a clear shot, then that was all that mattered in the end. From the corner of her eyes, she could see it, Sosuke hand winced. Zenas didn?t do anything, one more move, and it was on.

Though maybe because everyone was in the room tensed as hell, that everyone jumped when a song blasted from Zenas pocket, everyone except for Kyo. His eyes were focused on the man in front of him, but that was questionable. Zenas only knew Kyo for a couple of months, and she knew the man that employed her had different thoughts. However, as more time passed the song in Zenas pocket got louder. 

She pulled out the source of the loud poppy song, and she almost sighed as she realized who had her phone to change their ringtone. 

?Sorry,? She half assed apologize as she answered her phone, ?Hello??

?Hey?No I didn?t forget.? Zenas sighed, ?It was at 5 right? I?m sorry. No, I really am. Where am I? I?m at a meeting. No, it?s just ending. I?ll make it up to you. I promise. No, serious I promise. Okay? Okay. Okay, I?ve got to go. Yeah, alright. Love you too, see you later.?

Zenas closed the old flip phone before looking around the room, ?Friend.?

Kyo chuckled finally. What it was for no one knew. He just laughed for a minute and nodded his head. 

?If that is how you feel.? Kyo finally smiled, ?Then we have nothing to discuss. I?m sorry to waste your time.?

He smiled so sweetly, so respectfully, almost as if nothing rude was said. 

?I hope your trip back home is safe. ? Kyo bowed his head and smiled, ?Again, sorry to waste your time.?

_?Kyo!?_ Sosuke was about to voice his opinion, but it was quickly cut off by Kyo.

Kyo eyes were sharp when he looked at his cousin, ?Sosuke.? 

Sosuke gritted his teeth before looking at the guest and bowing his head. 
?Please have a safe trip.?

Zenas folded her arms, she wasn?t a part of the family so she saw no need to do so. So she stood up straight with her arms folded as they were escorted out by the family maid. It was a while before Kyo said anything, but she already knew that he had a plan.

?The most dangerous thing come from the inside.? Kyo finally broke the silence that thicken the room, ?Powerful, beautiful, and truthfully the most interesting person in the room. It's amazing when trash produce diamonds."?

Zenas didn?t even need to know the name of who he was talking about.

_?I want her?.?_​
Kyo chuckled to himself.

?She?ll be the relic of a fallen clan. And the thought alone adds to her beauty.?​


----------



## Chronos (May 15, 2015)

Kenta​
His feet rushed him to the designated building at the far end of the village, upon swerving across a few people, evading the traffic of busy streets, he made it toward the hallway with baited breath. Inhaling a breath to sustain his fatigue, releasing slowly, he paced towards the end of the hallway where a woman stood sighting her watch as her feet tapped restlessly upon the wooden floor. Her eyes darted towards both side, left and right before gazing on Kenta who walked towards her location with head held high. 

"Got distracted again?"

She said with a sarcastic tone slathering her voice. A tad annoyed by her younger brother's lack of punctuality she merely turned to him, hands crossed. Her blazer adorning her features, hair tied in a knot, her eyes of the same hue as that of Kenta's. He on the other hand demonstrated no signs of hesitation, weather this was merely what had amalgamated throughout the past several years since the incident or because of his knowledge of who he was meeting it mattered little.

"Sorry for that. We should go in before any more time is wasted."

"Don't think you're getting out of it that easy, though. Come on, they're waiting for us." 

As she turned to open the door, Kenta took the first steps in entering the establishment. Dimly lighted with several bulbs, however no windows were opened and a small device displayed an imagery upon the wall. Which was the logo of his sister's company. She had become very successful between the years, so much so she was able to afford them a comfortable home for them to live in peace, away from the tragedies that scarred the two. Only one entity sat at the end of the room, twiddling a pen upon her fingers, staring idly into the flashing image before her. Her amber eyes turned and met that of the boy's which quickly had her lips shift to that of a smile. 

"Very nice to see you again, Kenta." 

"You too Hanekawa. Where's Rosuto?" 

Her eyes shifted once more, as if not wanting to answer the question at hand. Her senses had dulled ever since he had stepped within that tower, but she still feel his presence. Much of his thoughts had filtered and memories he had long hidden with the shadows of his mind. A lot of turmoil had occurred and many other events that she had opted for him to summon her, but this was one of those events which Rosuto found himself going at it alone. 

"He's away in business so I'll be here in his place." 

"Oh..." 

Disappointed he moved to his seat, pulled the chair and sat next to the summon, his sister followed, but instead of taking a seat herself he stood before the two and pressed a button which shifted the imagery from the logo to the blueprints Kenta had been working on. 

"So what's this?" 

"This is a prototype. It's a bomb canister which could potentially propel enough kinetic force to around the same damage of that of a paper bomb but with a bit more efficiency." 

"How efficient? These are larger and would weigh more on our soldiers regular equipment." 

"Normally, but these are resonant only to sound, which combined with Rosuto's Melody Arm's frequency, he could potentially set up strike which could be up to several meters in distance. However their actual size is that of a marvel. Much like Rosuto's arm, they generate sound and dependent of the amount the could potentially become even stronger. They have also integrated sonars, which can also spread the frequency beyond the current point of distance."

"I see." 

"Rosuto has never been too cautions, but something of this magnitude could benefit in the long run." 

Her smile rose once more from her lip. But her eyes stared distractedly at the imagery of the blueprints. Something about it was similar to what Rosuto had developed, but however a bit more ingenious in the sort of matter that unlike Rosuto, Kenta was much more violent in his imagination patterns. Both the sister and the brother where victims of a horrible fate, and although their sanity could be said to be at best, healthy, their resolution to help her and her master was that of a loyal servant fulfilling his and her captors wishes. 

"You know this is pretty smart, Kenta." 

"I'm sure Rosuto will save lives with this." 

"By result of explosion?" 

"He's... He's capable." 

"Faith lives in you, huh? Rosuto could learn a thing or two."


----------



## Hollow (May 15, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara *
*They See Me Rollin?*

_Hira Hira Chō_

?One-sama?? Midori secretly whispered on Yuuko?s ear with a frown clouding her usually cheerful face. ?Mi-chan thinks this isn?t such a good idea??

?Of course this isn?t a good idea!? Ao-chan agreed in a much more confident way, sending Akai a pointed glare as the girl simply smiled at both sprites? animosity. She had honestly thought all the sisters got along nicely with each other. ?Ne-san should go back and do this properly!?

?Oh, stop being such a pussy Ao-chan!? Akai remarked in a manner that had Yuuko thinking about her mentor and her strange teaching ways. Thinking about it a little better?perhaps this really wasn?t such a good idea after all.

Paying no mind to the sister?s fighting, Yuuko retreated from the cliff she had been standing at with Midori sitting on her should, a sigh of relief escaping her tiny lips when the girl set foot back to the training ground they had originally come from. As soon as Akai had been done explaining all the rollerblades properties to Yuuko, the girl had promptly ran to test them out and, between the both of them, they came to the conclusion that Yuuko could probably find a way to fly while wearing them.

The principle was to jump and call a certain amount of chakra to the wheels in order to raise the speed to an impossible rate. Yuuko wouldn?t be flying per say but actually just moving at a speed so high it would take some time before gravity brought her back down. Akai had thus suggested they go immediately test this idea out of a high point and the girl had followed the constantly arguing sisters to the same cliff she was now walking away from. It really was better to test this where the possibility of her dying doesn?t really exist?at least not so pronouncedly. 

Reaching her destination, Yuuko immediately sent a wave of chakra to start the system that was the magic behind her new skates, dust lifting off around her feet when she remained in the same place, already kind of hovering. With a deep breath, she focused and formed the hand seals Akai and her had spend hours discussing about and jumped forward as she felt the lightning rushing through her body and skates. Although a normal jump would only take her so far, with this technique Yuuko felt herself going much higher, just a little above a tree?s height.

Laughter bubbled past her lips as she could barely control the direction her wheels took her. ?Mi-chan! We?re flying, we?re totally flying!?

?Mi-chan just thought of something one-sama!? The green sprite shouted back in Yuuko?s ear.

?What?s that?? The girl asked curiously.

?Does one-sama know how to land??

?Don?t be silly Mi-chan, of course I?? Yuuko stopped abruptly as she thought about it. They had spoken a lot about the take off?but never about the landing. Wearing her heart on her sleeves, the girl performed a tight U-turn and tentatively began to reduce the amount of chakra as she angled her body towards the ground, wisely taking them in the direction of a lake, just in case something went wrong (of course diving into water while lightning is actively sparking from her skates really isn?t  the best idea ever but Yuuko was too worried to think about that at the moment).

Another great amount of dust rose around them as the skates tires collided with the dirt and the girl coughed even as she triumphantly laughed. It could use some practice, but that hadn?t been so bad. A horrible nausea brought her to her feet as soon as they were truly still though and Yuuko kept coughing as she had to fought the urge to throw up that day?s lunch. Predictably, Midori immediately begun to fuss around the girl, the remaining sisters joining as soon as they came back from the cliff.

?One-sama?? Mi-chan?s worried voice sounded as the sprite gently patted the girl?s head. Aoi and Akai teaming up to hold the girl?s hair away in case something actually came out.

?I?m good?? Yuuko managed to say, her voice thick and hoarse. ?Just really not used to that speed yet. I need more practice using these. It won?t do to have this happen in an actual fight??

That said, she carefully rose and collected her little sisters to carry them to a nearby tree and take a small nap underneath its shade.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2015)

*Suzuki *
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
He had to admit it. The cat and mouse act was beginning to tire him out  now. Not physically, of course ? it would take a lot more than a few  traps and a little bit of a run to wear him out. But it was a tiresome  game, of which he had no interest in continuing. Suzuki had figured,  initially, that if he'd let himself get lured into the inevitable  ambush, then that would save him the trouble of hunting down the other  two by himself. And yet, as his blade swiped clean through the latest  attempt at slowing him down, the assassin came to a belated realisation.  

Killing  the girl here and now would yield the same results, anyway. The other  two would be drawn out by their plan falling into shambles; eager to try  and take advantage of what little element of surprise they had left.

A  twinge was heard in the air; the snapping of wire and the faint  rustling of leaves. Dark shapes flew towards him from the darkness,  scratched at his armour and ineffectually bounced off. "Just because you  try the same thing over and over again," he called through the night,  "does not mean you will find more success." 

For normal eyes, it  would have been hard to make out the distant shape of the kunoichi  skating and dancing between the trees. Her body would flicker between a  blur in the shadows, only returning to its solid state when she would  slow down to turn or set off another one of her traps. But for his  enhanced eyesight, tracing her movements was little more than child  play; he'd already figured out her rough pattern. All it would take to  drag her down to a more reasonable pace is some clever use of the  environment. 

He sped up, bringing his pace up to around eighty  percent of his maximum capacity, and rested his metal clad fingers onto  the hilt of his katana again. The area in which the sword's habaki and  the scabbard slotted together hummed, resonating with a deep glow.  Suzuki twisted his wrist slightly, slid his fingers down the tsuka ?  then let the sword fly out of the scabbard, letting the sound of  stridency ring through the air with a penetrating screech. A cry of pain  was heard, roughly ten paces away. Just close enough.

The hitman  stopped in his run, paused just in front of a cluster of trees ? dead,  tall things that loomed ominously in the midnight forest. His blade  flashed again, tore through the bark like a hot knife through butter and  the next thing he heard was the creak of falling timber. Then, the crash of fallen timber. Another cry of pain, now five paces away. He leapt, propelled himself off a nearby tree for extra distance, and spotted the kunoichi; now disorientated and trapped between a makeshift cage of dead trees. He raised his sword.

"As the eagle soars, the lonely kunoichi falls. Certain victory," the assassin recited to himself. A good haiku before the kill always made the job more satisfying. 

"Eat shit!"

And once again, he was deprived of his kill. The blade closed in, inches away from slicing her skull open, but as it turned out the timing of his target's team mates seemed to be consistently impeccable. The fireball crashed into his armour with the force of a hammer; no pain and no searing pain through its hard surface, but the explosion was enough to send him flying. Enough to delay the girl's death. Suzuki slid back, hit his back against a tree, then felt the tree collapse as Jeeha's foot tore straight through it just above his head. He swung his sword, but the motion was belated; the Konoha shinobi had already backed off with a shunshin, eager to keep distance after his element of surprise was gone.

"Ren should be here soon," he said to Yuuko, who was now clambering over the fallen tree to her friend. "We'll stick to the plan, alright?"


----------



## LunarCoast (May 17, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
Our Kingdom - The Eternal Flame II

The heavy wooden door shut behind him being closed by some hefty winds that manoeuvred around his frail body watching as Tasogare waved his wing goodbye. It didn't help make the situation any less concerning, even if he knew Tasogare was simply acting this way to both annoy and worry him.

"And here I was thinking you would have grown a pair."A boy sighed catching Hatori's attention with a whistle. The boy stood against a prismatic light that radiated down through a opening in the roof, the sight had almost blinded Hatori but it was quickly mellowed out by darkening shade in the glass window giving him a better sight as to the teenage boy that stood before him.

He wasn't entirely sure if he would of recognised him without that scythe, there was a completely different stature about him, wearing the very same plates Hatori wore he stood with a firm grin, one hand slung over the weapon and another holding it casually behind the back of his neck using his right shoulder for support.

Many of his garments consisted of furs and shades of green and brown, a shining pendant hanging down from his neck appearing to be a crest of some kind. "Ah yes, I had forgotten about how much owls hated the sunlit sky."

_Sunlit sky..._He noted for a moment recalling that April had claimed Kita was trapped within an eternal twilight. "Well... aren't you going to say hello? It's been a couple of years already since we last saw one another."

"Forgive him Master Dust, I believe Tasogare gave him a rude awakening for which I must apologise."Ijona comments who could be seen in the corner of the room and as always over shadowing him. "Uh... yes. Hello Dust, I trust you have been well these last few seasons."His attention diverted over to Ijona, "Tasogare said it was important, and that you been acting strangely sending out his scouts..."

She sighed, "Straight down to business then is it."Her eyes were closed as she spoke seeming to give some hesitation, "It regards Shard, he broke into the library of mist wounding several of our guards before accessing the vaults."

Hatori felt his heart dampen at this news but he wasn't quite fully aware as to why, "He only wounded them?"

"Yes, I don't think he means to cause anyone harm but thought you should know."She spoke and Hatori questioned, "What is that he took?"

"Weeping Dragon and the Eye of Horus, neither of which are of any significance most likely just attempting to catch the attention of his brother. Neither the less considering the library's contents I thought it important that we find him as quickly as possible, the Tengu are reluctant as ever to reveal what power they might hold."

"Tch Tengu... Then how can you be sure they aren't a threat?"Ogama grunts even as Hatori remains silent trying to fully comprehend what was happening here. If he recalled correctly, Shard was Gretirr's father and presumably this forms brother, although brother could mean an awful lot of things it didn't quite feel like family.

"I trust them enough to tell us something if it is indeed a threat and my farsight hasn't shown any danger. The extra patrols are simply a precaution should he decide to seek you out, I think you'd rather Tasogare wake you. I was hoping you would both answer this call."

"I see no reason not to, I trust you'll be informing Arianrhod of this pursuit?"

"No, but she is my queen. If she orders me to I will but otherwise no, this is something of a personal nature and her involvement might escalate things. Besides I am not governing this kingdom, and even she knows that."

"So what about it, ready to get back into the field and slay us some devils?"Ogama chuckled causing Ijona to comment, "I seriously hope not Master Dust... our numbers are still thin for the last conflict and we cannot sustain another. Which is why I want to avoid escalating this further, Hatori you should remember your objective to be recovery of the artefacts and nothing more."

Ogama frowned, "If worst comes to worst we will deploy Atheon..."

Ijona glared at the boy who smirked at the attention shifting a reptilian tail that extended from his back through the dust of a nearby table. "You should keep this place more tidy Ijona."

"I trust your father already told you about the rules governing such devices."Cuasing him to nod lightly, "Of course. Now will you allow us to proceed so that Hatori might get back to his lover and I back to trying to stop my home from tearing itself apart? ... The Akarusa and Hayabusa are frequently at one another's throats, last thing I heard from the land of fire was some kind of peace being forged between the Uchiha and the Senju but I still seriously doubt such rumours."

Ijona closed her eyes for a moment giving a hefty sigh, "Many of us have been working overtime, I wish the Sage never taught humanity to use Chakra in such destructive ways. How is it you humans turn anything and everything into a weapon?"

Ogama gave a clear shrug of his shoulders removing his slung hand and gently tapping the bladed hilt of his scythe upon the ground producing a small burst of energy that extended across the room causing Hatori's feathers to produce another pulse of energy. "Who am I to say? I simply try to maintain the peace between two warring clans, and in turn maintain the balance of power. Now come along Hatori we shall track him down and put this misguided owl back in his place amongst the bars of iron."

Hatori gave a monumental nod and flew upon the extended arm of Ogama before forming a ram hand seal disappearing from sight.


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2015)

*Do You Know Your Enemy II* 

?Please, come right this way, our head is expecting you young one.? An elderly man of refine speech dressed in the archetypal wear of the butler bowed and gestured the guest into the stately home of the samurai Moto. 

?Thank you.? His visitor softly replied as the door began to close behind them. ?Oh wait, my glove.? On the floor laid a slender pale white glove squeezed in-between the door and its frame. The servant gave his sincerest apologies to his guest who bent down to retrieve the personal belonging while dismissing his apologies since it was more their fault than his. ?I?m a bit nervous.? She responded with anxious hands as he began to lead the way. At a brisk pace the elderly man lead the visitor through a hall of fusuma sliding doors. A quintessential design of the shoin-zukuri architecture, only much more old and militaristic than those employed today. Lead into the outside, a large opening with a tam surrounded with small flora and fauna along with the sound of a tipping bamboo water fountain. 

?Just down the vestibule and into the reception room where my master awaits.? They suppressed a sudden giggle within their hand during the walk down to the vestibule. ?Vestibule. He would have made such the inappropriate quip at the mention of that word.? A humorous recall that brought a small smile to their features. Ten minutes passed and they entered into the reception room. Covered with wall-to-wall tatami, square beveled pillars and a coffered ceiling.  In the middle of the room sat an aged man, not unlike the butler that led them in; however, slightly younger than him. Once the house guest had taken their seat the servant was dismissed leaving only the two of them. 

?What have you come to me today for? I?m afraid there isn?t much I can offer to someone like you.? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Shizuo Moto*




?Please, Moto-sama, do not pretend as if you have not heard? I sent a bird to give you word of my interest.? The clan hand uttered no sound or gave no movement at first. He looked to observe this young woman of polite speech before him. ?I get many letter, to and from, so please remind me what exactly the inquiry of yours was??  Twilight had begun with the hue of purple and reddish yellow invading the room of the pair. Even though the women could see the man before her, there was a restlessness she couldn?t place, where it came from was anyone?s guess. 

?My query pertains to blessings bestowed upon this home in recent times. The enigmatic god of the shinobi, Jashin. Being the only samurai clan within the Land of Iron to have accepted him into their lives, you?re quite the talk among them and rightfully so. Since he?s entered your lives you?ve gained greater standing among the clans, enough to have sway in the political matters of the country and the indefatigable distaste they seem to hold for the ninja over the way. Because of such occurrences I have grown quite the curiosity and truly wish to know.? Her eloquent words smoothly ran off her tongue before she gave a beam that was the trademark smile of any lady of grace or those who wore a mask to hide themselves from the world. 

?How can I bring the Lord Jashin into my life?? 

--- 

The sky was eventually covered by the dark awning known as ?night?, casting its deep dark shadow over the land beneath it. Soon the only thing heard was the call of the animals and insects that roamed during the night. Though just as quick as those noises started, everything fell into a tranquil silence with only the nighttime breeze making the occasional sound as it blew through the trees. The little bit of late that came from the ink black sky was because of the moon, as white as snow, casting a dim moonlight across the small amount of area it covered, just enough to mask the presence of three who began to set out with a silence no normal man could do. Movements so swift the grass beneath their feet remained undisturbed, reaching the edge of the gate hidden among the contour of the greenery. 

?Wait.? Date whispered to his companions. The two guards that stood poised and unmoving at the gate now marched back and forth, each in opposite directions. The loud thud of armor boots clapped on the stone walkway as they continued on in a rhythmic pattern. Several long minutes passed of growing agitation for the youthful samurai passed. Seiji?s hand itched to draw his sword, earning a glance from Date, unspoken words to calm down, as he was pulling at the base of his sheath. Poised in the shadows they waited into the time when both guards would cross the others path because in that moment?

?Aimi.? She receded from view as a gust and reentered into personal zone of both guards, striking them both with the blunt in of her blade in a haze in mid-air. Both tumbled over unconscious just as she hit the ground and right afterward Date and Seiji appeared coming up the walk way. A thumbs up and a look of approval coming from Seiji as they headed toward the manor. 

?You didn?t need your tattoo for that?? 

?Don?t insult me.? 

Sneaking into the corners of the mansions entrance, Date carefully pushed on the door. It was unlock and slowly opened up with Aimi and Seiji examining the inside with Date pulling up right behind them, kneeling down at the doorway. In the entry way, edge between the door and its frame, was a simple seed. This was enough to answer his question of how they were going to keep the door opening for them to sneak it, but raised another question.

?That seed is what kept the door ajar?" Aimi commented from behind. ?Seems like it.? His voice laced with indifference.

?Yeah, keep pretending like you don?t think it?s cool. Hard ass Date through and through.? The Mitsuhide clan member struck a dead pan stare while he himself stared at an invisible item in a mockingly light of his companion earning him an equally dead stare.

?Keep moving. Moto?s study is our goal.? ​


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2015)

*Do You Know Your Enemy III* 


“Born of the other land as you are, I am not surprised that you can see how powerful the favor of Jashin truly is.” Respect laced his voice as he spoke. “Jashin has done so much to bring us back from the brink, but instead of embracing our new found wealth, my brethren, they cast me aside with wariness. Some even go as far as to claim I am a poison to our very way of life.” His condition shifted and voice lowered. It was a pitfall of unhappiness within. The idea that his own people who turn against him such away and throw such harsh words at not just him, but his entire name. 

--

The trio of Date, Aimi and Seiji all gathered in the middle of one of the mansions halls. Each appearing from a different direction of the faintly lit household. 

“There was nothing upstairs. I mean literally nothing.” Seiji waved both his hands side to side to stress his point.

“The same with the middle floor. There was nothing in any of the rooms. Completely barren. Which doesn’t make any sense. His entire family was at our last gathering just a few months again. What’s going on?” Aimi pondered. 

“I swept the grounds, and other than the two outside, there’s virtually no one here. The place is completely abandoned.”

-- 

“Since the death of our Supreme General, Miho-sama, we have been in a perpetual state of morning. She was our bridge to the world of shinobi and once she died….it crumbled and washed away in our sea of agony. We seek to blame everyone but ourselves for her death because we were too weak to protect her. It was during that time when my family began to decay, unable to seek aid from anyone, I was dejected and in despair. That was until he came to me.” A deep pleasure of fulfillment wash over the head of the Moto clan. “He saved my dying family, taken us under his wing, and delivered upon every promise he has made. Yes, Lord Jashin, granted me his ever bountiful blessings and in return….he asks for only one simple thing.” The unease the women felt this man only increased, yet her smile did not falter and her eyes intently stared in examination of everything around her. 

--

“So what now? This is a very suspicious piece of development.” To Seiji this entire thing reeked, very badly, and it was more than enough for him to believe something was going down. 

“I agree with you, but even so this doesn’t really say anything, does it? It’s not like the clan is on the best of terms with everyone now. Besides there’s someone clearly still staying here otherwise how would could he have gotten in? Date?” Unsure of to really comprehend any of this, both Aimi and Seiji turned to their more level headed partner for his take on things. Although he was a bit more preoccupied with the seed he picked up from earlier. 

“It’s sprouting.” Burst from out its casing a thin vine crawled its way to the ground and snaked behind outside and into the pond outside the home. An intrigued trio stood before it, looking down into it. Placing his hand on both his sword and sheath, Date swung it across the water. The water gushed to the sides as it was split, nothing more than a veil for hidden steps that descended into the earth.

“…..”

-- 

“My undying loyalty.” A mass of metal footsteps poured into the room without provocation. Swords drawn from their sheaths and pointed down at the visitant from all sides. Her gaze did not falter, her body did not flinch, she only continued to smile and look straight ahead at the man before her.

“May I ask the reason for this sudden…unhospitable behavior?”

“The light of Jashin has always guided, even now. He tells me there are those who seek to disprove him, harm both his disciples and he. This sensation had not dawned upon me until you’re extended stay in my home.” The samurai’s blades all raised above her head. Their intent to kill bearing down on her like a weight. 

“But Lord Jashin his forgiving. Repent now and your soul may just be saved; however, refuse and I must take your life. Though Jashin will weep for you he is our salvation and must be protected against all.” Even amidst all this hostility, with her life threatened, she simply began a girlish giggle before placing her hands into her lap and closing her eyes. 

“I am afraid I must refuse.” Must to the disapproval the Shizuo, but she raised a gloved hand to pause his reaction. “I must refuse because there is nothing I need repent for Moto-sama. During our talks, I to, have had an ominous feeling. And I believe I may know what that feeling both you and I have been experiencing.” She explained. The elder before her waited for her answer ever prepared to have her killed.

“There are intruders in your home.” All the swords surrounding her slowly began fell to each of the samurai side as they all turned to look at their master. The young woman rose from the ground and gave a curtsy to the man before her with a bowed head. 

“Allow me, Moto-sama, a chance to show you my dedication. I wish to bathe in the light of Lord Jashin and become one of his many disciples. I can think of no other way to show my sincerity…” Through her mane of hair dark as a moon less sky, a smile appeared upon her features of the utmost brightness. 

“Than capturing those who wish to harm him.”

--

“There's a door here, at the end of the staircase.” The end of a blade was used to cautiously slide the door open and inside the three of them creep into the room. Each with a hand placed on their sword. Date placed his hand alongside the wall and hit a switch that quickly dispelled the thick darkness. Instantly shock and awe filled Seiji and Aimi’s faces. The room they now stood in, beneath the mansion, was an underground chamber. Carts, chains and containers filled the spacious area along with what the three of them assumed to be dry blood painting the ground and some of the chains. 

“This must be where all of -!” A powerful menacing intent slammed into Date to make him grimace. “Seiji. Aimi!” He shouted in alarm Before Aimi could react a ball and chain wrapped around arm, keeping from her sword, followed several more wrapping around her throat and arm. Seiji reached into his sheath as chakra began to overflow from the sheath. 

“Kami o korosu – Arrrgh.” He was quickly overwhelmed in the same manner as he was bludgeoned from behind and quickly accosted. The same trick was attempted on Date although the samurai proved to be physically imposing, effortlessly tossing of his foes and slinging them around as light weights. 

“Stop or they die.” Both Seiji and Aimi were tossed to the ground with a foot planted on the back of each of their skull. Numerous swords drawn upon them forcing Date to scowl and finally surrender as he was tied and forced to both knees. Further into the darkness the silhouette of Shizuo appeared. 

“You have proven yourself as one who seeks the light of Jashin. Those who seek to drench our load in their bane have been capture, all thanks to you.” Light steps approached and from down the stairs a pale maiden revealed themselves. An acute abhorrence came over every samurai in the room as they gazed at the person who looked down upon them. 

*“You….”* Date spat before he was viciously pummeled onto the floor. 

“Take them to be carried off, as our newest recruits.” Shizuo ordered and quickly they complied. “And as we transport them, I will take you to the place where I blessed and introduce you the one who carried out my christening. For you have shown yourself one who wishes to be bathe in the favor of he who is beyond mortal man. Joanna.” 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Joanna*




“Please, your praise is too much Shizuo-sama. We must give our all for Lord Jashin.” 
​


----------



## Chronos (May 18, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light
Floor 3












_Destroy me_​

Were the words which expressed my solace at the juncture of this world's beauty. Where the moon rose at it's brightest light, and our stage where flame and storm raged under the greatest flare of blood and agony. His voice, silent as his breath steadied to his wild moves, it's movements, as it's eyes glared with luminescent crimson. Their bodies engaging in the most fruitful dance of death man had ever witnessed. Pears of liquid rose with every violent sweep and twist their bodies engaged upon, their eyes steadied at the other's flesh, while their mind whirled upon a single thought. 

The light began to swallow the field of liquid earth, while his emotions began to ravage his senses and his heart began to remember what occurred not long ago. What did it mattered that it was impersonating here, merely the sight of it made him think about could've been. What could've happened if he wasn't as fragile. There beyond the fissure of reality began to skyrocket a pillar. A cross which adorned the sky in it's menacing gleam, their bodies hadn't halted at all, as it continued, circling them in the center of their location the sound of night replaced itself with a tremor. 

_What could've changed?_​
Not even here, where his life is at the faro could he persuade himself to emerge victorious. His hands swung, but within such there was a weight which burdened the swing, and the clash of steel resonated upon the imagination of this world, where crosses of light began to surface from the liquid earth. Where the moon stood in awe and admiration at chaos ensuing in the artful beauty of fiction. Where the winds breeze was as soothing, and tranquil as the stars which adorn the skyline. 

White rushed from his hands and feet within a structure of coordinated swings, pivots and designated palm strikes, while the world began to envelope itself in the scene of vigorous flame, a impact of dark began to roam across the painted world, Surge and White clashed in a magnificent mesh of destruction, which in it's own means had a wondrous beauty. The gleam of steel blades rushing upon a void, the stream of their light following the precise pattern of their hands and wrist movements, while a spark rose with each intertwining clash, each passing second felt like eternity had finally managed to take its place. Where the could savor the disgustingly oozing sensation of battle. Something which came from a section of his heart, embedded within the mended part. 

A leap, not the intensity grew, as their movement lavished within the gracious dexterous ferocity of a shinobi. Tragedy is so beautiful, so emotive. Pain moved itself on the gleam of the intoxicated eye, where complete sanity rushed across his mind, where the fog had finally, even after and instance had lifted. The madness formed itself into a lush reality and had subtle itself. A form of pity, a moment of tranquility and blissful clarity. 

At this juncture, he had become the architect of his dreams, of his thoughts, and he had witnessed what had transpired. But this time, it was no monster attempting to slay a loved one... It was him. All of this was him, and it hurt. Pained him, destroyed whatever he stored in the annals of his darkened heart. 

_I hate being a warrior. _​
The monster scream, wailed and ever after witnessing such he knew that it was still her withing that monstrous facade. Her eyes, her face... What could he do? To slay an image once more will be to place himself in the similar turmoil he had walked upon many years ago. But the fight, intense, grew, as the pillars of light began to resonate and star began to slide upon the canvas of night. Fall from their pedestal and illuminate such with the saddening symbolic representation of past's encounters. 

_There are no shooting stars in my nightly sky..._​
Teeth clenched, grip tighten, soon after a second impact his breath had to churn. This was merely hurtful... A small chuckle slipped through the seems of his lips, disbelief maybe. His hand coursing through his eyes, as he deduced the end, one strike, one move, his feet blasting his speed to it's apex, a swing of the creature impersonating Setsuko, a pivot, a turn... Bending his knees, as his feet swept upon the liquid, the pearls of water rose, and witnessing the flow of his hair rhythmically follow, while the darkening of sclera moved until the crimson ruby eye had locked with it's view, his hand whipping the white of his power. An explosion had rose and engulfed it in its incredible influence. Igniting such as it feel to its feet.

Standing, he looked down and witnessed the image, as the world replicated itself to a different time. As the gray of it's moment represented upon the vision, a world of no color. Shifting back and forward between now and then, as he brought himself once more to his knees and embraced its fallen body. Remembering of a time where he did this exact same thing. Whimpers began to sound, his breath unsteady... unprofessional. As the blood which drenched his body, his own began to adorn the tears... as if he had begun to bleed while crying.

_It's lonely._​


_"I really am a monster..."_​


----------



## Hero (May 18, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
 Power 
 PART 3












 __________

"What do you mean the trains are no longer running?" Yoshihide asked the conductor of the station furiously. 

"Exactly th-th-that s-s-sir. They are no longer operating."

"That's not the part I didn't understand gutter gritter. Why is my question." The King said backing the small framed conductor into a wall.

"Please don't hurt me. I-I-I'm just doing my job. Please I beg of you." he wailed covering his face. Yoshihide looked upon the man with disgust.

"Don't plead with anyone if you were not at fault, you'll only look  inferior, stupid and funny. Bolster your ego by doing the undoing. Turn the trains on, but first answer this question and don't attempt to lie because these eyes see the truth. Did K-"

"Leave the man alone." Sayano said interrupting her father. The muscular man swirled around with a wild look in his eyes.

"Excuse me?" Yoshihide spat angrily, now heading in the direction of Sayano.

"I said leave him alone. He's only doing his job...besides, we can always just travel back via Photon Release: Jungle Gym." the girl continued to explain as Yoshihide stormed her way. Shinji however stepped between the two individuals before the situation got uglier.

"Firstly, Photon Release: Jungle Gym would require an immense amount of chakra to travel the entire way." Shinji said lecturing Sayano before turning to his aggravated father. "Also this part of Black is dirt poor, it'd make sense that the trains would be off to conserve energy and money. I'm sure Mr. Minami would be understanding."

Yoshihide stopped short of both of his children and stared at both of them with a look of bewilderment. "I don't understand how not one, but both of my children could be so naive. We are not taking shelter or anything from that man....conductor, what time do these trains run in the morning?" Yoshihide said whirling around to face the man he had scared the living daylight out of.

"8am sir." he replied bowing several times. Yoshihide grunted and mulled over the tad bit of information for a minute. Turning towards his entourage, he delivered his message.

"We will wait stay awake until they turn on once more. Until then, keep yourself occupied with anything that'll keep you awake."

Shinji closed his eyes and moaned. Why did his father have to be so stubborn? Folding his arms in to show discontent, Shinji walked over to a bench in the train station and took a seat. Etsuya, the bodyguard and also Shinji's best friend, accompanied him on the bench completely undisturbed by the King's decision. Seeing that Shinji had made his decision, Yoshihide turned towards Sayano. "What will you do?" the man inquired.

Sayano looked back over her shoulder at the faint glowing of light that came from the city. It had been a while since she was home and she sort of wanted to have the time to walk around. More importantly, she wanted to speak with Mr. Minami. There was a lot more to him than what he showed to her father and Sayano wanted to investigate. "I think I'll scout the time. I grew up here most of my life after all."

Yoshihide immediately snorted. "Explains everything. Go on". Sayano bowed to show appreciation and set off into the thick of the night. The kunoichi jumped from branch to branch until she found herself back at the place where all their woes began, The Minami Complex. Opening the door to the complex, Sayano walked into the building and straight into the courtyard. The garden was adorned with suns and phoenix birds. Walking up to one of the scultptures, Sayano traced the outline of the sun with her fingertips. It was ornately done and beautiful, but nothing that surpassed the works of art in the Inoue Kingdom. Sayano stepped away from the statue and made her way out of the courtyard to get closer to the heart of the building where they had met originally, but a rustle from a far off bush drew her attention. Activating her Golden Byakugan, Sayano swirled around and launched two shuriken into the vegetation. From the bushes, came Kyo Minami with two sea salt ice cream popscicles in his hand, although one was severed by Sayano's attack.

"You know the sun is a silly symbol to have represent such an esteemed clan. I'm sure you're aware, but if you don't heed my father's words, the sun will set on your clan." Sayano foreshadowed the consequences of Kyo's potential future actions. The boy only smiled and simply extended with arm carrying the sliced sea salt ice cream popsicle.

"Not if you keep heading west Ms. Inoue. This is for you, mind if we take a walk?" he smiled deceptively. 
​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 19, 2015)

The Eternal Flame III - Cursed Blood
Hatori Akarusa and Ogama (Dust)

Dust sulked away from the rain, his coat and hair drenched in the shimmering glow of purple droplets the canopy of trees lacking the strength to sustain the continue bombardment of rain and hail. The once dry crisp plain had been stained brown by the murky depths that swirled within the valley, and the sun retreated behind the ever grey sea of cloud that had invaded it's skies. This was a relief to Hatori but his expression was hardly shared by his master who had since began drying his clothes and body with the aid of some jutsu.

"It concerns me that you waste both chakra and memory upon such techniques... You never struck me as a the person to care for the utility sort."Hatori spoke perning his feathers, he had begun to make it a habit while he was trapped in these visions of the past. Even if no one seemed to truly care, they were just memories and he only assumed he was one of free will whereas everyone else had set paths and actions.

"Every jutsu is useful, even if that use is extremely well refined and limited it should still be exploited for everything it can become. Just think, these techniques might seem advanced to us today but in the future even teleporting might be considered common. Humans have always intrigued me in that way."

"... You're not human?"Hatori asked with some hesitation before receiving a glance, "You missed the tail? You really must of hit your head or something while messing around with Arianrhod... I'm a dragon, a young one certainly but that is what I am and you saved my life."

"Yeah.... I did. Please continue."

"I hatched far too early and my life was in mortal danger. So my father sought to perform a ritual although none awnsured his calling, we we're at war at the time with your people so it didn't pose much of a surprise. The Akarusa still think poorly of the Hayabusa as a result, then you came and made such an offer, it put an end to the conflict... atleast within our own realms. As I said the Hayabusa and Akarusa continue to fight, but that isn't much different from every other shinobi 'clan' at this moment in history."

"I guess that explains a lot."He sighed thinking back to Ogama's dislike of Zyanno. At least now he knew their relationship and the events that had transpired, they were fighting something and this owl died but their connection severed he began to wonder..

"So... say this bond we have was broken what would happen?"Hatori asked and Ogama stopped what he was doing, "Why do you ask such details, are you intending to severe our bond?"

"No... I just would like to know. Ijona sent us on this mission we have no idea if we'll come back, surely you get the impression there is something she neglected to tell us about, sending Dust and myself out rather than a patrol? I rather if one of us were to die we don't drag the other down."

"... I understand."He whimpers before continuing, "If father was to break our bond, the living party would be cursed to live a half-life. We share a fraction of one another's soul, your life sustains mine and I sustain yours. In effect removing that would mean me losing emotions, memories, and ultimately knowledge, people in such circumstances tend to retain whatever it is they are feeling in the moment of the breaking, if you was angry for example it would be all you have left."

Hatori turned to look away concealing his expression at this news, he couldn't help but pity the one person he hated within the world. They walked a all too similar path, would he rather die with April or continue living and risk becoming what Ogama was now, to hope there would never come a time where the choice would be presented to him was pointless. He knew whatever was controlling the flow behind the scenes was to kill him the feeling... was familiar.

"Anyway enough of this heavy stuff, let's proceed. I believe Mara tracked our owl friend to this cave system and thus we shall follow."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2015)

*Green Clouds Over Hell*​
Perdition is not on the map. Is this because it exists outside of this realm too? What does it really mean to be outside the realm? Is it simply out of the purview of what is known or is it truly in some other space? Does where it is even truly matter? No what was important was that the reckoning was upon the man who set all of this into motion. The labyrinthine hell scape of perdition was situated within a mountain range, stealthily tucked in around spires and cliffs of a place with no name. It was a small landmass, which was not formed by a celestial being; one man forged it in the years of the Black's infancy hidden away from the rest of the world due to its treacherous viridity. What kind of man had the power and wherewithal to craft and move mountains as he saw fit?

"Mao Matonoshi..."​
There was a chilly tenor to the curt vociferation that was cerebrally divorced from a discernible emotion. It was the vocal acknowledgment of whom the speaker had come to this place for. The machinery in Mao's haven begins to whistle in response to the vibrant might of the chakra signature emanating from one of the adjacent needle shaped crags. The attention of the video monitors panned from the going-ons of his hellacious labyrinth to the Master of the Sharingan, Uchiha Raikiyo. 

"You are an unknown quantity to me and that has worked to your advantage until this very moment. You are a cypher of hedonistic chaos that has warped the shape of the current world and threatens to rupture the foundation for _ Better Tomorrow _. As the protector of The Will of Fire I can no longer allow you to act as you have to this point."​
The Hokage began to flex his fingers, his knuckles cracking and breaking apart the sedimentary cartilage. It had been a while since a situation merited him to use his stupendous might, but this one was different. The clown Wandarazu was obviously shaken by the existence of whatever the man in the tower was trying to activate. If that were the case then Rakiyo knew that he would have to do whatever it would take to get this mysterious weapon.

"I will be taking these children and the power you have sought to unleash upon this world. We will also be taking your head."​
The "we" of which the Hokage spoke of were now the focus of the surveillance cameras feeding into the monitors of Mao's clandestine location?

Tora Arashi, Shōgō the White, Uchiha Jericho, Yuna Inoue, and perhaps the two most startling of all the Raikage duo... Aya and Bento Hitomi.

The Cloud and the Leaf were two historical titans of militaristic might. Throughout history both militaries were considered the pinnacle of the shinobi world. Along with the Stone they were the backbone of the White's fighting strength, but with that in mind the team that Rakiyo had called forth, the trusted upper echelon from both villages, well simply put one would be hard pressed to construct a more dangerous seven person squad than the one standing before Perdition. 

*-With Mao- *​
"Sir?how should we proce?"

Before the sentence could even be finished an invisible array not unlike a reverse bear trap was fastened to the face of the nameless grunt. There was an immense pressure pulling at his face as he felt the transparent force bound to him, there was a very knowing, very frightened, look, as he knew what was to happen but that did not cushion the multi-faceted anguish.

*SQUELCH*​
Like a tomato being crushed in the palm of a hand the nameless man became faceless as his skull was crushed by the ethereal power of Euclidean Vector control. Grey matter splattered across the surveillance screens as his decollated body fell to the ground, a slight tremor occurring before it went completely stiff and motionless.  

The other attendants in Mao's employ let out nary a breath as they did not seek to incur the wrath of the mad genius who had hired them for this undertaking. Their fear was a palpable static electricity that laced the air at this point as Mao simply stood there, his eyes focused on the monitor with the Hokage's face on it. Walking over to the beheaded attendant's workstation the Modified Hero stepped into the puddle of blood that had formed there without a thought, leaning over and pressing the buttons. 

"Dipshit Quensar! We need to move up the timetable, I need DNA from all of these thieving little worms. Now. I don?t mean five minutes from now, two minutes from now, right now! Now Means Now!?

"Uh--Mao-sama," The blonde thought very carefully about what he was about to say, not really sure how to react to his employer's current tone. Obviously something was happening that he was unaware of, he was keen on picking his battles very carefully, and from the small time he had spent with Mao he knew this was not a battle for him. Doing his best to feign enthusiasm, 

"That won't be a problem, don't you worry, I have this in the bag, Mao-sama."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2015)

*Suzuki *
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
When Suzuki returned to the dark forest, sword hand itching to finish  what he had started, it was with a certain sense of subdued glee. The  faint nuances in his mannerisms that only he recognised; the light  spring in his step as he rushed through the trees, the way his fingers  would clench and unclench around the hilt of his sword. Most assassins  might have found the sudden increase in skill and cunning of their  targets to be troublesome ? irritating, perhaps, and Suzuki could not  blame them. The worst people to kill, in his experience, were always the  one light on their feet. With them, it was always a case of waiting for  them to slip up, or tire out.

Jeeha and Yuuko proved to be  skilful adversaries. Perhaps more than he'd given them credit for.  Whenever he got one in the spot for a killing blow, the other would  always somehow take to his flank and stop him. Even now, as he had Jeeha  pressed against the back of a tree, sword gleaming murderously under  the cold moonlight, he could feel the kunoichi relocating behind her.  The whirring sound of her roller skates, it seemed, were not  particularly well suited for stealth. 

Despite himself, he tried  to bring his sword down ? futile, he knew, even before the familiar whip  of water closed around his wrist. Before the charge of electricity  flowed through it and zapped at him, and before he felt the harsh lick  of fire against his armour. Ineffectual, they knew, but still they  tried. And what else could they do? 

"Jeeha-san!" he heard the  girl cry out, her voice strained with effort. Of course it was. She was  trying to hold back someone whose physical strength was infinitely  superior to her; a titan of might, whose skills had been polis?

The  sudden punch in the gut, he had to admit, caught him off guard. His  feet lifting off the ground caught him further off guard, as did the  auburn haired boy's shadow flying underneath him. Just under his nose,  where his vision became distorted from the effort of bringing his eyes  to the bridge, and just out of a range where he could cut him with his  sword. A scalding punch caught him in the rib and he grunted. Another  one came soon after that, and he grunted again, then more came, with  each successively faster and more furious than the other. There wasn't  even time to grunt anymore.

"_Ryū rensa buyō!_" he made out the boy shout, between the hits.

Still,  it didn't hurt that much. What was a few dents in his armour? He  suffered far worse before. The boy was in for a surprise if he tho?

"_Raiton: gian!_"  Yuuko called out, now suddenly in the air with the two of them, foot  rested on Jeeha's hunched spine. Lightning danced at her fingers and a  grim smile spread across her face. She'd been waiting for the  opportunity to lay in some real hurt on him, obviously.

And it  did hurt. For all his inhuman endurance, his armour and willpower, a  sharp bolt of lightning was still a sharp bolt of lightning. Aimed at  the exact spot of his armour that Jeeha had just previously dented, the  condensed shard of raiton mercilessly blasted into it. It spread thick  knots of pain throughout his entire body, punched a hole into the layer  of armour protecting his chest and sent him flying like a swatted fly through trees. He landed with a painful thud. 

His body was numb from being repeatedly charged with lightning, but his senses were still good. Good enough to hear the ardent chearing in the distance; good enough to register the tingling pain that ran through his body. Despite himself, he felt a smile tug at the upper corners of his lips. The assassin weakly reached out for the sword at his side, picked it up and stabbed it into the dry dirt to prop himself up. "Pain threshold: maximum. Strength and speed setting: maximum capacity."


----------



## Cjones (May 20, 2015)

*Do You Know Your Enemy IV -Interlude- * 


The dawn of morning brought a lemon colored sun and a light that penetrated through all the darkness that rested under the pale moonlight. A signal for many of those to awake and start an early morning,  in no time one girl arose from her slumber and went about the daily morning routine to refresh and prepare herself for the day to come. In no more than an hour she was dressed, ready to step foot out into another unpredictable day as a shinobi. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ran Haruno




"Ran...wait." Her mother to her coming in from outside. Practically her twin with harden features presenting her growing age yet soft concern you could only find in mother worried for her child. Ran was unsure how to respond to the worried look given to her by her mother, before she finally spoke again, brandishing a leather pouch from her side. "Here's your bag...please Ran...be careful out there, okay?" The heavy concern of a mother worrying for her child came across very strong and potent, but Ran assured her that everything would be fine. With that she closed the door behind her and began to head out for her rendezvous.   

This particular mission was a bit different than the others. They were going to the border that separated this country from that of the samurai. At this border was one of the holy grounds, a place of worship for Jashin. With the churches presence the entire area became a neutral ground, allowing safe passage for those traveling between the lands. Although in recent times there has been hushed talk among those who live around the area. Many of those who pass through have gone missing and those who do come back are like husk for a time being before suddenly devoting everything to Jashin. 

_“The church is been such a positive influence. It can’t be nothing more than rumors.”_ Ran thought to herself as the sight of Konoha’s gate began to appear in the distance. Two other people had already arrived, lounging around the area. One was an unfamiliar face who sat with a bored expression, a woman, with the symbol of Kumogakure placed on her back. The other mad her frown like a guy with halitosis who just couldn’t take a hint. It was the guy who nearly killed them back during the chunin exams. His gaze was icy with a steely edge, she felt like she needed a jacket as he stared her down once she arrived.

“Sorry I –“ He interrupted her immediately. “You’re late.” He enunciated slowly. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Katashi Senju 




“I, uh, s-sorry.” But he didn’t respond to her apology. Just simply staring with is unnaturally scathing red eyes. The timid Ran felt even smaller underneath his gaze and so quickly turned her attention to their other teammate. “I’m Ran. It’ll be a pleasure working with you…...” Her extended pause was the universal sign for ‘I don’t know your name, so please tell me.’ The Kumogakure shinobi just stared with a bored expression before leaning back off her seat and giving a sigh.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dī (*ディー*)




“I’m D.” Ran was taken aback at how deep and sultry her voice was. “I, um, I like your voice. It’s very…attractive.” What she meant as a compliment to the other kunoichi was received with a questionable eyebrow raise. Ran blinked rapidly unsure of what exactly she was staring at or what she was going to say, but the silence was making her increasingly nervous. “Appreciate it but I don’t swing that way.” Immediately she broke out into a coughing fit, together with that misunderstanding, caused her face to flush red with complete embarrassment. 

“N-no I didn’t mean to-“

“Good you three are here.” 

A cloud of smoke marked the arrival of another, a much older woman, who stood directly in the center of the three. Each one of them lined up quickly in front of her and greeted her with the admiration all three held for the abilities, qualities, and achievements of the women that stood before them. 

“Minori-sama.”


*Spoiler*: __ 



Minori Fujibayashi




"First, before you three go." Everyone watched the legnedary kunoichi held three palm sized slugs in her hand. With unnatural strength she flicked all three at them before they could even blink, thrusting them into their mouths. All three looked ready to hurl up their entire stomach contents as the slugs slid and wormed their way into their mouths. A massive pressure welled up inside inside their chest subsequnetly it was this that forced them to quickly gasp for air, finally able to breathe. 

_"That was disgusting."_ She complained along side the sound of hurling noises coming from all three of them.

“Now I’ll explain a bit more about what exactly it is we’re doing.” 
​


----------



## LunarCoast (May 20, 2015)

The Eternal Flame IV - Dendar the Night Serpent
Hatori and Dust (Ogama)
​_"Beyond these gates slumbers the mother of our destruction, our sun devoured, our gods annihilated... We embrace the void of our glorious mother."_ - The Weeping Dragon

Dust gave pause feeling a strange tingling sensation run over his skin, bringing his hairs to stand on end. The deeper they descended into the wound in the world, a vast ancient chasm the more he felt at risk. Hatori shared this expression his feathers ruffled and eyes beginning to dart across the landscape in hopes of spotting something, but there was no light to speak of and without the moon or the flickering of a flame to guide his gaze he was no better than a bat.

"The Chakra here is unnatural."Dust comments reaching out to touch the void beneath them. His gaze turned to the feline that stood at his side, a sabre toothed cat. "You certain the owl descended into these shadows?"

The cat gave a nod before disappearing from sight as Ogama released her from his binding. "... Last time we was here did we find anything?" Giving pause Hatori seemed to recall something and responded, "I think we found a obelisk." Before Ogama could respond he raised a wing, he might not be able to see what lay beneath the river of shadow but he could certainly hear a echo, a voice...

"I think your kitty was right."He responds receiving a sigh, "I don't like where this is going, the energies that reside here.. Oh well a mission is a mission and I wouldn't be a very good shinobi to back out of one over this."

Hatori gives a cautious nod before his master extended one foot forward dropping down into the chasm below landing upon a soft ground there was finally a glimmer of light, a purple energy pulsating across the floor, it's similarities hadn't gone unnoticed. "... Looks to be the same as yours. Think we found one really big owl?"Dust smirked.

"No I-."

The light pulsed again this time being followed by a burst of energy that ran down the chasm, the lights beginning to slow down now spreading to illuminate what appeared to be scales. "... So do dragons normally grow this big?"

Ogama growled gripping his weapon and quickly running down to where the energy had originated from, coming upon the owl they sought impaled upon a crumbling obelisk, stood in front facing towards them seemingly waiting appeared to be a hunchbacked man book and stone in hand. "Ah more join in our feast."

"... Dagra Dai."Ogama growled swinging his quarterstaff to extend the blade, "I wondered what hole you had crawled into."

"Oh it is you, Dust."Dagra Dai chuckled opening his arms wide giving Ogama the opportunity he was waiting for and swung into action aiming to severe body from limb. "Wa-"Hatori tried to hoot finding he was far too late to prevent the blow landing and performing it's intended duty with perfection. "Ever the fool..."

As the man known as Dagra Dai came to land within a growing pool of his blackened blood Ogama grunted, "And the other arch-devils claimed you was amongst the strongest of their kin. Just an old man." Cleaning the blade with his cloak he grunts turning back to recover what they had come for, the stone glimmered a bright light amongst the shadows extinguishing the void around it. _April's stone..._he thought to himself for a moment but his train of thought was interrupted by the rumbling and sound of crushing stone. The Chasm had begun to collapse forcing a hasty escape.

"... You're a damned fool, he clearly wanted to be killed and you just granted his wish!"Hatori screeched at the top of his voice to try and overcome the thundering of boulders crashing upon the cliff. Ogama giving nothing more than a grunt as he manuevered from one boulder to another using them as stepping stones to reach the top of the chasm.

"We got the book and the stone, mission successful and we dealt with one of the big bad guys of the four realms. Mission successful!"He argued before stumbling as a earthquake shook across the landscape, followed by a roar from below cracking the surface that surrounded the chasm, another quake followed once more by another however, this time the ground burst forth knocking both Dust and Hatori back about 200 meters and producing a cloud of dust concealing the beast by the time he had recovered from and focused his gaze forward upon the beast the landscape had already began to change.

The rays of sunlight simply came to a end, hitting a wall of shadow that consumed all within it's presence, from the epic-centre a serpent coiled visible only from a purple light that radiated past each individual scale, eyes, and maw. In terms of size it was monstrous, hovering just above the landscape it could easily make mountains seem small in comparison. "Dagra Dai.... you indeed choose a ripe apple."

Hatori found his perch facing the creature, feeling his chakra beginning slowly drained away and life leaving his body. The sun itself seemed to retreat away at the creatures presence, as it's gaze was drawn to it swore he could make out a satisfied gleam in it's eyes. In all honesty he knew this was beyond them but Ogama seemed to think otherwise.

"Daemon! You stain this world with your ilk and must be destroyed!"He shouted in the creatures direction having already performed his signature summoning, stood standing upon the back of what appeared to be a lion and bird combined. "... I see that worms populate my apple - my feast. You are no more mundane than the last, a pitiful sphere of influence."


----------



## popablurf (May 20, 2015)

*Home*

*Dancing With Demons Arc

Home
*

The smell of a freshly cooked meal enters the scene. Tinker and his new teacher remove their shoes and enter the apartment from the back window. The house is small, but clean, smoke from the kitchen pours into the dining area, as if to say someone is hard at work making something delicious. Hansuke walks past the boy and into the kitchen to surprise his wife. 

A women stands there with a roast duck in her hand and a big smile on her face. " I heard you and your friend come in, aren't you going to introduce us honey??" She says. Hansuke looks surprised, he could of sworn the two were silent coming in. He used to be able to sneak up on her all the time, _" well he's a boy I don't really know his name but he has skill, he mastered channeling his Chakra to the feet in just a few hours. He's got quite an impressive mind as well, great potential."_

Tinker waits in the living room. There is a dining table in the middle and a TV sitting against the wall. The boy notices there is a crib sitting closer to the kitchen. Tinker fights his curiosity and stays still. He has never been inside someone else's home before. It feels unnatural to him, the smell of the house is different, the size and the furniture are new. Tinker steps forward and observes some paintings hung on the wall.

"That's the one I drew" a women's voice interrupts Tinkers solitude of thought. "My name is Aiko, and it's a pleasure to meet you finally." She enters the room with a warm smile on her face and puts three plates full of food on the table. "Thank you very much for the meal Aiko." Tinker replies as he picks a spot on the table and sits.

Hansuke is by the crib, he plays with the silent baby for a while and then joins the table. Aiko is the last to sit, "Now eat up I know you've both had a long day!". Tinker begins to dig into his food until an excruciating pain interupts, he holds his ribs in agony. 

Aiko notices this and quickly rushes over, "My boy, your ribs are broken.". She says while applying medical jutsu to heal the bone. "What on earth did you have him do Hansuke!!" Aiko tirades Hansuke about harming children. "Well he's fine..it's not like.". Hansuke says before being interrupted. "It's not like what, huh? Like breaking a child's ribs is bad give me a break!". Hansuke is rather shocked by the outburst and quickly tries to recover but stumbles over his words, "Well...if he's going to be a ninja...it's not like I meant it!"

The argument is interrupted by a large outbreak of laughter from the TinkerThe couple look at him stunned. Tinker doesn't notice as the laughter begins to bring tears to his eyes. The laughter stops and silence takes over the room. Hansuke and Aiko stare at Tinker with blank faces as he eats the rest of his meal. Aiko finishes healing Tinker and sits back down "Well I'm glad you like it, Tinker is it?". Tinker turns to her, wiping a bit of food from his face then speaking "Your cooking is delicious, thank you very much.".

The three all resume eating there meals and silence once again fills the room. Aiko is the first to break that silence "So, Tinker, that can't be your real name can it, you must know you're real name.". Tinker thinks for a moment, the first time he was spoken to he was given a name, but it was such a distant memory. The boys mind flashes back to those woods he spent his childhood in.

There are fragments, but few of his experience put themselves together whole in his mind. Tinker remembers the rambling man, and his laboratory. He also remembers hunting and fishing at the nearby river. For some reason these memories had brought peace to Tinkers mind, which is reflected by a soft smile. "A man once said my name was Shinu, a long time ago, before I came here.". 

Hansuke stops eating and looks down to his feet, clinching his fist hard and biting his lip. Aiko places a gentle hand over that fist and replies "Well what would you like you're name to be then?" She says smiling back at Tinker. The boy replies after a pause "Tinker is fine, that's what everyone else calls me.". Hansuke releases his clinched fist and looks back up at the boy. Hansuke face is red, he replies to the boy, " Than Tinker it is, now as the last part of you're ninja training....you must help me clean these dishes!".

Night comes, Hansuke and his wife find themselves in the sparkly clean kitchen, talking about the others day. Tinker sits in the living room in silence, that is until a loud crying sound comes from the crib. Tinker nervously looks around for a moment then approaches the crib. The baby whines and moans as the two make eye contact. 

Tinker reaches his hand inside the crib and the baby grabs onto his finger. The baby stops whining and a smile is worn on Tinkers face. The boy us happy, he glances up and sees Aiko and hansuke staring at him, both giving warm smiles. Could this be Tinkers new family, could he have found something to fight for as a shinobi. This home begins to feel a little more comfortable for him as he smiles back at his master and his wife. 

"Why don't you stay here for the night?" Aiko says to the boy. "Thank you" Tinker replies after a moment. A single tear runs down the boys face,_ "Thank you" _he repeats.


----------



## Hollow (May 20, 2015)

> *MEMO*
> *1*/3
> SPD: *5**↑*
> STA: *3**↕*​


*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XIV_

?Pain threshold: maximum. Strength and speed setting: maximum capacity.?

Her fingers trembled ever so slightly, but Yuuko promptly closed them into tight fists as a grin of anticipation blossomed past her lips. With a couple of gestures, she signaled at Jeeha to stay back and offer her any necessary support as she pushed herself further away from Suzuki. Things were about to get serious and very, very messy at this point and this meant she no longer had the luxury of supporting herself on her team mate?s backs. Ren probably wasn?t showing up anytime soon and Jeeha would be lost in the increased speed. She couldn?t and wouldn?t let this be a repeat of last time.

They had worked very hard to get Suzuki to this point. The final act of the play, the stage a representation of her darkest nightmare, it is only fit that Yuuko would have the lead role under these circumstances?even if the story ends as a tragedy.

Taking a deep breath, she closed her eyes for the split of a second, to take her surroundings into consideration. The seed of a plan formed inside her mind and her grin deepened even as her eyes focused on the rising form of Suzuki. She couldn?t underestimate his abilities, nor could she overestimate hers, she couldn?t be proud or reckless or stupid. For once, she would make her mentor proud. _For once_, she would make Kumogakure proud.

A simple hand seal and her wheels flared underneath her, dust and dead leaves rising around her feet and legs even though Yuuko remained in the same place. Jeeha?s surprised and confused eyes on her back, Suzuki simply stared at her unimpressed as always. ?Until now,? his voice sounded exceptionally even more robotic than before, as if whatever traces of humanity he possessed before had just left him. ?You?ve been adrift amidst the waves of my patience.?

He took a step forward, sword in position and she flexed her knees, her hands already forming hand seals even as he spoke again.

?That ends _now_.?

Perfect. That?s the sole term Yuuko could think of when she lifted off with the use of her _Fluttering Butterfly_ just in time to avoid the trust of Suzuki?s blade,  her movements brilliantly synchronized with his. Her surroundings blurred and she had to fight the urge to empty her stomach, completely unused to the whole new level of speed she was moving at. Using the trunk of a tree as base, she didn?t allow a second to pass before getting a kunai and jumping in Suzuki?s direction, the sharp tip directed at his eyes, and discarding it as soon as he lifted his sword to block it. She wasn?t about to be frozen to death.

Hopping back once more, the lightning chakra circling around her roller blades? wheels and keeping her airborne for just a little while longer, she was delighted when Suzuki followed suit instead of switching to Jeeha like he previously had. Seeing it as his chance, the boy came forward, his fists enveloped in blazing fire giving Yuuko the chance to call Midori, smiling when the sprite appeared only long enough to give her exactly what Yuuko needed. _Dawn Sunbeams_. The pill would be enough to keep her stamina at a normal level for a while.

Meanwhile, Suzuki was evading Jeeha?s fists and was about to counterattack when the girl placed herself between them with an _Electric Gun_ ready to pierce through the robot?s chest, her attack evaded even if unexpected but Yuuko had only wanted to get Suzuki?s focus back on her anyway. The effects of Fluttering Butterfly wearing off, she found herself gliding backwards bending and twisting as her enemy?s swordplay required of her. 

?Why are you working with Mao?? The question bubbled past her lips even though Yuuko didn?t really get why she was asking. It?s not as if she cared, and certainly not as if she would receive an answer. 

Her back hitting against a tree, she dropped into a crouching position as Suzuki?s sword pierced through the wood, and rolled away in time to avoid being in the way of the powerful kick her enemy launched, wincing a little when his foot collided with the tree and was enough to break it down. ?You can?t keep evading me forever, girl.?

?I don?t intend to,? the chuunin answered and was happy when she glided past another couple of trees and hopped over the flowing river where she had previously lead him to, her mind cogs turning as she calculated how hard it would be to get him in the water and how long she could take before her roller blades gave in and the pill?s effects left her body. 

?I see,? the robot commented as his eyes ran from the water to her once again.

?Do you, really,? Yuuko remarked distractedly, jumping to the other side of the river and readying moving into a tai jutsu stance. Evading him and eventually having her chase her here once again had been a fairly easy job. She winked at him with an invitational, playful smile. Actually fighting him would be much harder.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2015)

*Suzuki *
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
The hitman eyed Yuuko's taijutsu stance and, behind his helmet, raised an eyebrow. As far as a direct fight went, the girl was out of her depth ? they both knew this. No complex number crunching, algorithms or statistics were required to reach this conclusion. He let his eyes scan through the area around them, making sure no detail was spared. A small clearing in the middle of the forest - likely scouted out beforehand by the Houki - with a small river running through. Enough water to complement suiton and raiton users alike. An encirclement of trees surrounded the area; tall enough to provide anybody who wished to use them valuable elevation, and dark enough to give them a good hiding spot. _A trap, then. A 90% she will try and keep me busy while the other two attack from my flanks. _Suzuki almost smiled. 

He charged forward and swung straight for the kunoichi's neck, sword moving in a perfectly horizontal arc. Yuuko danced out of the way; a small step first, then a body flicker back two metres, her face wide with a grin and her hands flying through a sequence of seals. Suzuki felt the bubbling of water beneath his feet even before the explosion came. 

A strong attack, no doubt. Any lesser man might have been blown away by it, had the wind knocked out of them or fallen on all fours, but Suzuki was no lesser man. He was superior. The explosive wave of water knocked him off his feet, but the assassin suspected the kunoichi knew her jutsu wouldn't do much. _A set-up for a raiton attack. _Suzuki jumped as high as he could, allowing himself a small self-satisfied smirk as he watched the lightning light up the water, cackling and dancing across its smooth surface. "A sound decision, choosing this place for your ambush," he said, as he landed. "You failed, however, to take into account one crucial factor in your strategy."

The assassin twisted the grip of the sword in his hand, bringing the point of the blade pointed down at the ground. He lowered it, dipped the steel into the water and watched it freeze over; small fractals of frost that collected together, before forming a sheet of gleaming ice. Suzuki dipped his head back up, then looked at Yuuko, who was now staring at the latest development with a mixture of horror and surprise. "Water freezes."


----------



## Kenju (May 20, 2015)

Riokou of Silent Honors
PERDITION ARC
-Raiders' Season-


Riokou listened as the two raced throughout the halls. There was no way she could keep track of where their enemies could be coming from so she could only prey that their attempt to escape was of any help. While keeping her breath at decent pace, the girl responded to the other's concern on the matter once she traced her memories back to that fateful day.

"I'm not sure about if it works on multiple parties at the same time, afterall I faced him by myself, but I suppose it's worth a sho...t"

She momentarily froze at that moment. A vision of red consumed the room. Blood, actually, pools of blood on both sides of the room and connected into a river at it's center. The crimson liquid seemed to boil, giving off a strong heat that she could feel pressing against her skin.

"I don't exactly remember this place being here,"

She commented while wiping the sweat from her brow. Then again, it wasn't as if she exactly examined the entire area of this underground lab. Considering the kind of monsters that ran rampant in this undergrgound madhouse, she wouldn't be surprised. Just as she was making her inspection, a part of the left wall shattered. 

"Shi-"

The speed was to remarkable for her to even finish the word. A Gokiburi had blasted through the stone wall and tackled her. "Ugh!", the air had almost complete escaped her body. But Riokou had barely managed to stay conscious as she took notice that she was flying right above the boiling pool of blood, once the Gokiburi's momentum stopped pushing, the girl would helplessly fall and undoubtedly die.

She scratch and scrambled with her arms, both of them being hurdled towards the opposite wall. Riokou pulled her upperbody along the black creature and pushed off, allowing it to smash directly  through the wall and create a hole the other side. The kunoichi used that last leap to send herself near Hatori and land on the safe ground.

"Ha...ha...they found us,"

Even more sweat drenched her body. Soon, enough, an expected voice entered the red room. "Like that would be hard at all. I can smell you a mile away you stupid bitch," Diarmu walked along the solid ground with two spears in hands. The hostility he emitted showed that the time for games was over. 

Riokou unleashed a flurry of shuriken at the beast before he could open his mouth again.  Of course, they were easily swiped away by his yellow spear. The steel stars scattered around the room. "Riokou, I know you remember the last time you were down here right? You know it was fun torturing you, but the best was seeing you face when I killed your friends!"

At that exact moment, one of the flying shuriken lightly cut across the the pool of boiling blood, covering the tips of the blades with it's liquid. It then just so happened to ricochet off the top left corner and....

Riokou knew well what his words meant, a chill ran up her spine as she turned around. One of the flying shuriken coincidentally came flying towards them. No, towards the back of Hatori's head. 

Calamity Mind was in full motion 

"WATCH OUT!"

She shoved him out of the away, however, as consequence, the soaked and heated shuriken stabbed into Riokou's back "AHHHHGGGG!!!" heat and pain surged, and Riokou howled on her knees. Her veins become on the verge of bursting as such struggles to fight off the agony.

"That'sgonna sting, but don't worry there's A LOT more where that came from,"

Two of the remaining Gokiburi hovered over in front of Diarmu with their black jetbacks. A vicious smile cuts across his lips, hinting at the impending doom. ​


----------



## popablurf (May 21, 2015)

*Nightmare*

*Dancing With Demons

Nightmare*


Tinker finds himself in the middle of a wide plain. It is dark, and hard to see. The moonlight reveals large stone pillars. The pillars look ancient; old enough to be overcome by moss and chipped by the wind. The area is baron and silent. The boy walks down an old path marked by stone. His walk is slow, as this place is eery to him. 

Wind begins to whistle through the fields surrounding him, it is strong and pulls the tall grass from on side to the other. Tinker curiosity continues to grow as he makes his way further down the path. "What is this place....it feels like I'm not dreaming but I've never seen anything like this.". He says to himself.

The boy finds himself walking the path for some time in the light of a full moon. Tinker comes to a stop at the steps of an old temple. Vines run up the building foundation to the roof.The wind stops blowing. the air is filled with the sound of bugs and other creatures that infest these strange lands.

Tinker takes one step up and pauses. He feels compelled to continue but is unsure why. There's a mysterious force coming from the temple. But Tinker isn't scared, he's more curious than anything. The boy reaches the temple doors, which tower over him. The doors handles are large and Tinker is barely able to reach them. Tinker reaches up to a handle, and with all of his might, pulls open one of the doors.

A large gust of wind pushes itself out of the temple. Tinker is pushed back a little by the force. The young ninja recovers himself and continues into the unlit temple. It seems that holes in the roof are what's giving the place light. There are patches of complete darkness and the hallway is wide. Tinker looks forward and sees a man adorning a black robe.

"What is it that you seek my boy.", the strange man says. The words echo through the halls of the temple and ring into Tinkers ears. Tinker pauses for a moment, "I don't know why I am here.". "Come, embrace your destiny." The man says as his body seems to evaporate into a black smoke. The smoke covers the all light in the room, surrounding itself around Tinker.

A darkness engulfs Tinker completely. The boy is turning to find a spec of light but there is none. Tinker begins to run through the thick cloud of smoke. Trying desperately to reach some light, the boy runs in what seems to be an eternity of darkness. "Reveal yourself foul creature!!", Tinker calls out into the black cloud. A laughter resonates all around the boy. 

*
"If you wish to find your path you must go back, there you will find purpose in your life. Embrace the shadows and you will find the path out.".*

 Tinker stops running and stands still. The boy closes his eyes for a moment, meditating the meaning of what he had heard. 

Tinker can feel chakra all around him, it's presence is strong. The young ninja opens his eyes and is now in the middle of a thick woods. There is a hut in front of him with white smoke protruding from its brick chimney. The hut is circular and looks to be made mostly of wood. Just as the boy realizes what this place is a warm sensation comes down his forehead. Tinker presses his hand against his head and looks back at it. The hand is covered in blood which seems to be growing as if it were a life form of its own. Tinker body jumps forward inside of the bed he was sleeping on. It was all a dream....


----------



## popablurf (May 21, 2015)

*A True Shinobi*

*Dancing with Demons

A True Shinobi*


The wind whistle through the trees. Leaves shake and created a sound all in unison. Tinker stands on a nearby tree branch, holding his shuriken. Hansuke stands a few branches in front of the boy. The ninja stare at eachother in silence, both analyzing the others intent.

 Tinker jumps off of his branch and soars into the air. The boy takes another special shuriken off is back and hurls both of then at his enemy. Weaving handsigns he creates two more shuriken from the shadows of the others. The four shuriken twirl in the air spinning rapidly toward hansuke.

Tinker: Release!

The words echo throughout the forest. Hundreds of chains spiked with sharp knives spring violently out in all directions. Two shuriken remain still as the chains twirl in the air, Tinker holds them on a string while the two created by his jutsu tear into the trees below. 

A mass of tree debris and sharpened chains rush toward Hansuke. The deadly weapons sprint their way forward and come within inches of the ninjas face. It is then when Hansuke shows his expert speed and taijutsu. He masterfully dodges every last chain and piece of tree debris and lands on a tree branch away from the weapons trajectory. Tinker lands on a branch directly behind his teacher. 


Tinker:Now I have you!

The boy sends the two remaining shuriken crashing to the earth directly above Hansuke. The weapons come down too quick for Hansuke to dodge and it appears as if he will be caught in the trap. First a puff of smoke, then Hansukes replaced by a log, which is quickly torn to shred from the two shuriken. The landscape lay devastated in front of Tinker. The boys technique had left a path of torn down trees in its wake. 

Hansuke: You'll have to do better than that

Hansuke stands on a branch behind Tinker. The boys shadow clone then poof away in a cloud of smoke. Tinkers comes flying down from above. The young ninja had been hiding himself above the tree line, waiting for his opportunity to strike. Tinkers leg crashes down onto Hansuke, who blocks the attack just in time. The boy contorts his body and go's straight for the bell on his teachers hip.

Tinkers finger brushes the bell and he can begin to feel it within his grasp. Hansuke grabs Tinkers foot and tosses him hard into the tree beside him. The boy crashes and sits on the tree branch below him.

Tinker:I'm not done yet!!

Tinker throws two smoke bombs out of his pocket toward Hansuke. The bombs explode, leaving a thick cloud of black smoke in the explosion. Hansuke pushes down with his feet on the tree, sending himself flying into the air. Tinker runs up the side of the tree in pursuit. The two ninja both clear the smoke at the same time. Tinker flies toward Hansuke with all of his might.

Hansuke sends a strong roundhouse toward Tinker. Tinker elegantly flips over the quick kick, then sends a punch straight for Hansukes chest. Tinkers teach catches blocks the fist and flips backward onto the top of a nearby tree. Tinker pirches himself on a tree opposite of his master. 

Tinker is breathing heavily, he is exhausted and can't fight much longer. While hansuke is barely breaking a sweat. 

Hansuke: you're getting better. Why don't we call it we have other training to do.

The sun is bright, it beams down on the two warriors giving them a subtle glow. The wind blows once more, shaking the leaves on the trees making a pleasant and calming sound. Tinker rests his hands on his knees as the breathing becomes heavier. The boy wonders if he will ever be able to defeat Hansuke. Hansuke looks at Tinker impressed with the boys skill. 

Hansuke leads Tinker back down to a clearing in the woods. The duo make there way to the outskirts of the city. With busy streets and loud commuters heard in background, a monument shines in the sunlight in front of Hansuke. Hansuke has lead Tinker to the monument of fallen shinobi, it is here that the most valued lesson will be taught to the boy.


Hansuke steps forward and places his hand on the monument. His face shows a subtle sense of remorse, which Tinker reads. Tinker walks up to the stone pillar and reads the names while his teacher reflects. There are so many it's impossible to keep track of them.

*Hansuke: Here are the names of true shinobi. These are the men and women who understood what it means to protect something bigger than ones self. They are the few of many in this world. It's important bot that we remember all of there names, but that we remember all of what they stood for.

It's hard to see it I know, but they all wanted this world to improve. Perhaps we have failed them, disgracing there      sacrifice with corruption and war. That is why I fight, that is why every shinobi should fight. There is no greater purpose then making the world better for the ones you love.* 

Hansuke turns to Tinker and placing his hand on the boys shoulder. The sun reflects upon Hansukes face in such a way to make him look heroic. The boy stares in awe of his teacher.

*Hansuke:All of these shinobi are heroes,  that is why there names are written here. All shinobi are remembered by there names in history. As I recall, you don't have a given name do you. Well as your sensei I will give you one that suits your personality. That way when you finish your training and become a true shinobi, you will have a true name to be called by. From here on you name will be Mitsuko. That is the name given to you.*

Mitsuko smiles as if to accept his new given name.  Hansuke takes his hand off of the boys shoulder and takes out a double popsicle from his pack.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 21, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[The Labyrinth Call, ???]​*​
[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang III]​
-Perdition-​
[Elsewhere]

Emiko pulls the long sleeve of her blouse up and with a sigh she shook her head, "For a Chunin, that girl in a fit can sure pack a wallop." is muttered with more of a hiss than spoken word as she examined the bruise that ran the length of her arm. Clutched firmly in her hand was a bloodied Kunai, with an examining glance she dropped the blade, allowing it to bury itself deeply into the soft soil of the fertile ground of the Labyrinth's surroundings. She was nestled safely a distance away, with but an unconscious wolf to keep her company.

Forming a series of seals she goes to work healing the bruise she acquired while slicing Akane's arm, it was a deep impacted wound, so there would be a length of time before the slight ache went away, but it was what Ryota wanted. She didn't know why, only that damned white haired boy truly knew what it was and she hated that, "You're in that same darkness as me, aren't you Mizuirono?" is asked as she stood over the great Swamp Wolf. It was amazing how large the beast had gotten, Emiko was at a loss of words as her, Mizuirono's, head was almost large enough for Emiko to ride upon. "Even the great hound Akamaru has nothing on your size." is muttered as she settled down, she had to make sure that the wolf didn't awaken until the time was right, then unto the labyrinth she'd be sent as well.

"I do hope that you are right about this Ryota." ...

[Labyrinth, Floor I] 

Largely ignoring the long gash that ran down the back of her left arm, presumably from the guillotine, Akane bounded down the long narrow hall she was in. Her crimson red eyes dart from side to side as the decrepit state of the place was taken note of, then largely forgotten as her mind kept front and center on it's main focus, finding her sister. Mizuirono, the last person in the world she wanted to loose. With a twist of her lower body she firmly plants the sole of her boot on the wall as it started to take her into a turn. With the press of her powerful leg muscles she fires off like a rocket, arms swooped back for better aerodynamic flow. If it were possible, Akane would have kept running until she found her sister, or a dead end, but for all her power and momentum she had to bring herself to a grinding halt. Not for friend or obstruction.

But for the bubbling, inky black oil that covered the flood before her. Even in the filtered, dank, light of the hallway she found herself in there was a pitch darkness to the floor before her. It seemed to writhe and boil with a life all it's own. A seemingly deep pool void of anything that smelled alive. Even then, though, Akane knew better. Her senses told her this much and she leaps back just avoiding a vine like attack that fired from the brewing coffee like substance. A  trail of disgusting gunk followed the tentacle back into the brine from which it came, bubbling like it drew breath itself. It would have been unsettling, to say the least, if the sludge before her didn't' start to take up a life of it's own as long stick like limbs started to pull themselves up from the floor as if the slick of darkness was feet thick and not a film. 

Akane's lips rolled up over her teeth as if she were a wild animal and she bared her fangs as the figures pulled themselves from the dark liquid, brining it with them. For most this would have been a sort of realization that the creatures before her composed the liquid, but for Akane it was just another fight she was about to get herself into as the frail like forms of the Gokiburi took shape. Really they were spindly things but as one slammed a fist on the ground as it formed showed that they was a lot more to them than what the eye could see. All Akane saw, though, was the things that took her sister from her though she didn't know how or why. 

Slinking back like a predator being backing into a corner Akane lowered her stance allowing the blue hue of her Chakra to lap at the air like a thirsty hound and in that same moment her features started to spread and her canines lengthened to fangs while her long red hair grew wild and frayed in the power her body was starting to give off. Those dark red eyes flashed with heated rage while veins bulged from the activation of her Bestialgan.


 -Four Legs Technique-   

Nails pushed through the toes of her boots and the nails on her hands tore into the stone floor while she ripped away at the weeds that pushed up through it. 

"W'ere" 

is growled evilly

"is" 

the second utterance of the sentence is low as the bulbous heads of the three Gokiburi shook as they finished pulling themselves from the crevasses of the labyrinth floor.  

*MIZUIRONO!!!*​
The demand reverberated like a canon shot through the hall as the woman stood to her feet

-Beast Imitating Human Technique-

With the shout Akane stands to her feet the light blue hue of her Chakra is replaced with a rippling flame of dark navy as it radiates from her body. 

The roar of the words were the dropping flag for the Gokiburi, that took it as 'go time' and all three fire off toward Akane like wild dogs on prey. Their movements were jerky and almost unreadable, perfect candidates to take on the orthodoxy of most Shinobi, sadly for them. Akane was more animal than human. So for these visibly, to her, insect like creatures they were about to fight something just as erratic as they and just as agile. With a howl of anger Akane fires into the midst of the creatures bounding pass the first two, locking onto the straggler in the middle. Her deadly hands tear into the hard exoskeleton like shell that seemed to cover them spilling it's black innards across the dusty floor. The large oval like head of the Gokiburi shook with a bit of confusion as it felt it's body being rended in two, pulling with all her might Akane pulls the creature in half, covering her in it's inky blood as she slammed it's corpse off the ground. 

Wild eyed and frenzied Akane pulls her gaze to the remaining two monsters. Their heads pulsed in unison, as if they were talking to one another, formulating a plan, but the savage girl would have nothing of it, she soon was on the attack again pushing the one on the left up against  the wall before bounding off it and into the other, "Fang over Fang!" is shouted aloud as a funnel of death slammed into the Gokiburi that was reeling to the right, in its attempt to make distance between it and she, it made itself a target instead. 

Moments later its near lifeless body fell to the ground covered in cuts and scrapes from Akane's dangerous limbs. The remaining insect like figure had seen enough, it knew it needed to regroup and overwhelm Akane, get her into a larger open area so she could be overran with it's kin. It had a smaller head than the other two, less oval as well, the patterns that adorned it seemed to glow as it released a hissing that reverberated through the halls a call to it's brethren. Bounding away it meant to lure Akane into a trap and she was all for it while she fell back into her quicker stance, the Four Legs Technique. This thing knew where Mizuirono was, or so was Akane's thought process as she bound off after it in a blur of red and blue.  ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 21, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Land of Bone*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
[He that Treads the Abyss VIII, Sasori's Hidden Arts XIV]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol II-_​

Rikka looked at the packaging of Blood Pills that sat beside her then she looked back up to Satoshi who was now preoccupied with the contents of the dish he was working with. She bit her lip, did she dare go against his wishes? Did she allow this poor woman writhing in agony die, end her suffering? Or did she enable her teacher, her savior? Dare she tempt his wrath? She quickly shook her head, she didn't want to be on this table, she knew either of the women with them could do her job. She didn't want to die, not like this. No. Quickly reaching down she pulls a pill free of it's container and forces it in Kenno's mouth. The effects aren't as immediate as Satoshi would have liked, but soon the he sees that her warm color starts to return. "Give her one every fifteen minutes. There should be enough there to last for several hours at that interval." is stated flatly.

Rikka nods placing her hand back on the woman's cheek. Grabbing up some of the herbs collected and crushing a petal or two into the blood Satoshi mixes it into the blood, muscle and veins into a swirl. After some moderate stirring he dumps it into a larger than normal mixer that he had Ryota pick up before leaving. Satoshi needed to mix this well, which meant turning muscle into menace meat. More or less. Turning it on he turns back to his task at hand, the flayed flesh that white bone sat on. Well, not as much as the flesh, as the bone that sat there. Pulling a chisel up, not the most common of surgical instruments, and a hammer. Before he could get to work, he realizes in his zeal to work he forgot to cut the mesh from the bone. Not that he needed too, but it would make her scream bloody murder even more. Looking from the opened leg up pass her breasts he asses Kenno's face. It was twisted in pain. 

With a shrug, Satoshi supposed he could spare her the pain of having the mesh flayed like a Hors d'oeuvre. Putting the chisel one the first of the exposed bone he rains the hammer down. A loud, stomach churning, crunch is heard as the bone is broken in to fragments at the impact. With the weight of the flesh still in the foot itself it rolls over on the table like a discarded toy. Tears flow from the Missing Nin's eyes as she cried louder and longer than at any point in the whole damned session of pain. No, this wasn't pain, there wasn't a word for what she just felt rock her body to it's core. There was nothing she knew that was this, and worse off. There was nothing she could do as Satoshi broke the leg again, just above the ankle. "You will be magnificent." is commented as he walked the bone over to another table with metals stacked upon it. "Sasori would simply discard all this, not use it to make a puppet like non other, you are quite lucky to come into this on the ground level." is remarked as he laid the bone in a bowl to be modified. 

Forming a few seals dust formed a couple of Sand Clones who quickly went to work to fashion new skeletal frame out of steel and the very bone that it was replacing. The foot was more or less dead and Satoshi quickly goes to work on it flaying it like a steak before throwing all the gooey bits into the vat to be mulched into a binding and preservation agent. As another pill is popped into Kenno's mouth Satoshi looks up to his young apprentice, "How you holding out?" is asked as he takes up a hooked blade to the flayed skin. Rubbing down it's inside Satoshi grinds off a layer of unneeded flesh, tossing it aside for a clone to scoop up and drop into the tuning bowl as other herbs and some resin is dropped in to thicken and make the mixture pliable. "Do you know what is going to make this all possible?" is asked as Satoshi rolled steel mesh into the flayed flesh. He knew the woman didn't care. But he loved to hear himself talk. 

"How would you like, by blood, be relate to the Nakano family? They wouldn't know. But its the lofty, blonde heiress, that has donated the miracle of her blood to me. It has amazing regenerative properties. It'll close  wounds that your new body will get and heal you as if you still drew breath." is stated as his clones worked on a 'marrow' system that would allow the puppet produce blood when Chakra was applied to it. Whose DNA was being used, well as Satoshi already said, Edie Nakano. "That isn't all." is added while Satoshi turned to a table of syringes. Picking one up it illuminated a bright but tranquil blue. "A gift from the Jashin Church by the way of one Kirisaki Shinko." is stated as he injected the blue serum into a plethora of spots in the opened flesh. The once warm tones melted into blues as the serum took hold. "I know that name doesn't mean as much as Edie, but she was an intricate part in this step of my design. Though I had to bind this serum with Edie's blood a bit, its a very harsh chemical, it usually kills the host body in minutes. But I was able to get around that by thinking outside the box. As it were" is laughed with a chuckle. 

"Regenerative blood helped a bit." Rikka tried to joke, to keep her spirits from the depths. Satoshi looked up seeing the beads of sweat on her face. He nods, we'll end this for today real soon."[/color] is stated as he finished graphing the wire to the under skin of the leg with pretreated swine sinew. "The binding." is asked which causes a clone to turn the blender off and bring Satoshi the bowl. Inside was a cream colored mixture that hues of crimson shone through. "With the steel mesh this will not only, with the addition of Chakra, make your body solid as steel. It will also allow your body to 'live' as it were. Be elastic, if you weren't a tool of war ... you'd pass as human." is vilely chuckled. Through the pain the Kenno gazes pass her chest to the vile boy that tortured her so.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2015)

*Green Clouds Over Hell*​
The Murder's Row of Konoha and Kumo did not budge from their posts. With baited breath they waited, expecting a theatrical response from a man who was theatrical enough to build a labyrinth out of a mountain. 

"He knows we're here now, but he hasn't said anything. Not a very good host. Brother, would you do the honors of ringing the doorbell?"​









​ 
The Man Called Jericho took a step forward, the malevolent glint of violence sterling in his eye as he looked upon the tower that was Perdition.

 “I ain’t gonna ring bub.”

He did not come here because the Hokage asked him; this was much more personal reason for his service. There was a young lady in this tower that had lost her mother some years ago, he had kept tabs on this girl and grown very fond of her. His mission was to get her out of this place, much like that girl’s sensei, the femme fatale who was probably even surlier than Uchiha Jericho, Tora Arashi.   

Taking another step ahead of the group he tilted his head back to address that woman, 

“Ey toots take a look. When we bust the little princess out of here ya oughta be the one to tell her that ya weren't as useful as I was." 

The barb only served to elicit a cross-armed eye roll, but it also served as something deeper, it marked the end of good feelings. From this point onward it was about bloodletting, about tearing apart and taking down the Modified Hero, Mao Motonashi.

*SNIKT*​ 
Jericho's claws burst through the skin of his knuckles causing a guttural grunt to escape his lips. He snarled like a rabid animal as he posited his hands to his side and pointed his chest up to the sky, howling with grit from the center of his belly. This display of tameless exuberance ferried his most destructive powers to the surface. The claws bent backward before dissolving into an argent liquid, which spread quickly across his body like a virus. Jericho's eyes told the story of his transformation as gone were the blue eyes of the Berzerker and in their place the blank whited out eyes of the Colossus of Clash emerged. The Detective's aura was not the only thing that had become fearsome; his figure had grown all the more imposing as his metal plated body packed on a considerable amount of mass. He had become heavy enough to cause the ground under his feet press in on itself to create a cup-shaped cavity. It was not just an addition of mass but the growth in height as well. Jericho did not have a towering stature by any means in his base form, but the power of his Kekkai Tota made him loom quite large as he now stood at just over 195 cm, a considerable jump for him. 

The metal man stretched his Herculean left arm out to the side bringing his right hand to his opposite shoulder; he began to rotate his arm at the cuff. The winds gusted and swirled from power of his casual stretching, just being around him would have been an impediment for an ordinary human but the Shinobi gathered here were anything but ordinary. 

"It would be wise to set up a defensive barrier so we are not collateral damage to his antics." Shougo the White adjusted the frames of his glasses calmly unfettered by the wild winds Jericho was generating. The intelligence director was uniquely gifted in his understanding of chakra, but his qualifications were not necessary in terms of alerting the others of what was to come. Even for the Kumo contingent of the team who had never seen Jericho metallurgical based powers it was quite evident from his effect on the area around them that he was quite the impressive specimen, even Tora was slightly impressed although she would never give any sort of outward indication of that. 

“I have experience dealing with…”

“Excuse me Rakiyo-san." The clandestine leader of the Land of Lightning interjected politely. "It would be wise for you to conserve your strength. Yuna-san should be capable of holding your brother’s Atorasu style at bay.”



With a nod the Hokage relented considering the source of the estimation. It was Aya’s job to know these things. The hulking “it” began to lay down the prerequisite hand seals for his barrier.

"Ey it-chan I would go through dat sequence carefully. The blowback might injure any _ innocent bystanders _!" The Detective bellowed the last part with unusual and seemingly unnecessary volume, only garnering a nod from the other giant.

It weaved the seals with much more deliberant intent taking heed of the metal man's words. It was a very intricate sequence to use this particular barrier at full power, just under sixty different seals, but amongst all of the Inoue this was a specialty of Yuna.

KOSHITON: DANKO TO YAMA NO KESSHO
(Photon Release: Adamant Mountain Crystal)​ 
The mammoth human finished slamming the ground of the cliff with its hand. His chakra expelled from bindings of his spirit into the physical realm, interacting with it in such a way as that created a prominent luminance. A birds eye view of the peak they stood on would show it encapsulated in dome of hard light, as if it was trapped in a bottle, the only part left untouched was a remote area around Jericho. It may have been an excessive display but... 

The Man Called Jericho was going to knock on hell's door with authority.​ 
*Turn up the bass!​* 
He unceremoniously stopped the momentum of his windmill arm, using his off-hand to catch his arm and hold it at a perpendicular angle, the resultant recoil created a maelstrom of wind more evocative of a natural disaster than a simple stoppage of muscularly movement.

*Turn up the treble!​* 
The chakra coils within the underbelly of the one-manmetal militia began to pump and circulate from the pathway system throughout his body into his core. A coalescence of spiritual energy and physical energy created a combustible fusion within, one that’s energy was downright ambient as the ground beneath his feet began to tremble and fissure in reaction to the boil of chakra groundswell. 

*Time To Take This To The Next Level!​* 
A vortex whirled around Jericho as his audacious display now seemed to be that much more purposeful. His power was building to the crescendo necessary; it was almost time to rock the entirety of perdition. He could feel the reactor of power reaching its apex…

With a speed that seemed improbable given his frame he dashed forward vaulting into up toward the peak of Perdition, he spun, a parabolic cyclone roaring the name of the attack that would rock this place…this Perdition.

SHOGEKI NO FAASUTO BURRETO
(SHOCKING FIRST BULLET)​


----------



## Chronos (May 21, 2015)

​
Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night's Bleakest Light
Floor 4










​
It'll be the end of everything once this is all over. 

As he pulled his blade the flash of steel steamed from the swipe, his eyes darkened, teeth gritted under the force of violence. His feet sweeping the earth with fearsome flair, while the blade traced upon darkness a gleaming white which painted the canvas of the void with the noise of screams on the tearing of flesh. The crimson like a lightning flash burned in space of his movements, trying to following it's glow as his hips, elevated the force of each swing to a murderous degree, the bodies fell upon earth with roads paved in blood and the skirmish of true and utter violence. With a twirl of the blade upon his fingers, the sound of metal and wind rushing through the speed of the spiral motion, a swing was brought and the tainted dark crimson liquid splattered off the blade, while he traced his fingers upon the blade with metallic limb, his eye trained steadily upon the reflective nature of it's edges, witnessing a pounce spring from his posterior, eyes demonstrating no hesitation, his wrist turning twice as the blade's light shone once more upon the dark, a swing was brought, his feet carefully following a distinctive pattern, while his hands merely allowed itself the weigh of a twist, to halt and pivot unto a trust. 

The palpitations of a heart could be sense through the twist of the knife as the sound resonated upon his ears, the churning of blood and muscle, lacerating with every secular movement he developed within the structure of this creature's body. Exhaling, he pulled and paced back, propelling himself into the air, ushering a back flip as another creature came from his blindside, pointing his melodic arm towards it's location, the gears begun to function in a manner that sound suddenly become silent, to have erupted into a kinetic pulse which stomped the beast under the force of its power. Landing his hands danced upon a pattern, the white flame Shisha tsuitō flared on his proximity. 

Creating a floating sphere which condensed upon it's small shape was a large concentrated force of power from Corridor, standing behind it, Rosuto to two steps, first a small lead, the other a large push, twisting into a 180 degree turn, his foot trusted the ball, and energy of white roared in a sea of white towards the distance, the creatures wails began to fade upon the stimuli of death, his hands turned, and his breath steadied upon a slow exhale. His chest released whatever stress had built withing the short time frame he had developed from since he had escaped the last vision. Now, upon this world of nothingness and blood stood a boy no older than 18, alone, doing what he was forced to be, a murderer. 

The creation of maddening solace and undying resolution. The result of what the world had built, but he had committed the greatest sin, and that was to live throughout every ordeal. And breath right here with the other menace of the world. Adjusting his mechanical wrist, Rosuto began to analyze his situation, his mind had faded into a spur of emotions and constant unstable pattern ever since he peered through the wall to this tower. His eye could sense the fruition of others upon the tower, but not their progress. They lived, but he was the only one who was closer to dying. He could feel his breath faint, his eyes blur and his lungs exhaust themselves faster. 

What's really happening? This world, this land. The ideologies which formed me are being used against me, and now I'm in endless battle against creatures I'm not even aware of. What's going on? I feel the need to halt and wait and merely continue upon more realization of what's occurring. There seems to be no end to this, no light which guides me to mercy and tranquil peace. It's merely a large basin of dark. Each and every step is steeper, and every ounce of progress seems furtive. I've begun to feel dizzy, the sounds became louder and the smell...

The dreadful smell continues to linger upon the walls and boards of these place. The taste of iron is on my tongue and the smell of blood and roses upon my nostrils. Have I really been conscious all this time? I can feel, I can sense, I can see. Certainly this isn't lucidity, but a section of reality within fiction. I can understand the pattern, but admittance will only allow for more tragedy. I can sense it, all of it. The road I'm walking is completely and utter fulled with the most drastic of events which propelled my life forwards. Or worse, which propelled my action to have become the man that I am now.

I can almost taste the hypocrisy at the tip of my tongue... 

Exposing such, he found however a seal dawning it's color. Darkened with the sign branded in the language of silence, as his voice began to try and resonate, only a gasp of air had been release restricting any words to pronounce themselves outside of his lips. Grasping his neck he could still feel the palpitations, but nowhere else could he sense any sort of reverberation accentuate upon any form of force he tried to metastasize. He had become mute, his hand fell and teeth gritted as he tried to find an outlet to release his pent up frustration. Turning, the vision of a world of dark soon illuminated and a small room with a dangling light bulb hanged as the only light source.  

The room painted sluggishly and dirtied with only a chair standing underneath it's flickering light. Rosuto turned, questioning the situation and wondering if there was an exit to this. His eyes scanned the room, but other than four walls and a few gradient of dark painting the surface there was nothing else. The light flickered as it slowly followed the pattern of left, right.. left, right... Left... Slowly, almost mockingly, the patience he didn't exude currently were shown so explicit by the mere turning of a simple bulb, his eyes lowered and the chair soon from nothing, upon the dark had birthed a man sitting upon it, hunched back with elbows resting upon his feet. 

Dressed with a sleeveless white shirt, charcoal hair with masked his face, long jeans and moderately dirtied shoes. His brow rose as his breath was all that could be ounce away from his mouth. 

"We're pretty dumb aren't we? Like damn, here we are sitting in a darkened room with nothing else to do. I can't do anything, and you can't talk. But we still look for a way to get the hell out of a mess that we can't even fathom properly." 

The voice began to make sense, it became familiar however, layered under that tone of his voice, his own voice was the feverishly audible resonance of something evil. Lifting his head, he locked eyes with Rosuto's. It was his image, but this one had both eyes opened and they were reddened, the sclera of both a black like his own right eye. 

"We try and we try, but everything ends up the same. Nothing seems to work and the road ahead has turned into a fallacy. You know it, right? That you're pretty much on a road to failure." 

Rosuto's teeth gritted, he wanted to scream, but he couldn't. The other self's head began to circle, fall under the weigh of his own word to be lifted after his laughter ceased. Cracking his neck a few time, left... right... while his back straightened and his hand placed itself behind his neck. A wry smirk placed upon his lip, both menacing and saddening. 

"But we're persistent. Even now, when you know you can't talk you try and raise your voice at yourself. Making whatever negative commentary that doesn't apply to you, or more so, that you decide that it doesn't apply to you null. We're also very stubborn like that." 

Rosuto voice could not rise, but certainly his body could, as he reached for his knife, his feet quickly spread as a kick was about to be ushered. But the other's hand rose as to bring whatever sense of movement he had in mind to a stop, and incredibly, it worked. Without much force, his feet stopped. His hands lost all will and his body numbed. The uselessness, the hopelessness began to settle and a cold sweat began through his back. His eyes shifted as if trying to locate whatever had trapped his hands and feet upon the ground at such that he was rendered motionless, but nothing was present, only him and his vigor were all that were present and one was not functioning as it should. His teeth gritted, looking for whatever force to push him to move, but it was hopeless. 

"And the more we think about it actually, the more we sink, right? It's pretty terrible, what's happening. No one loves us, and no one will ever love us. It's a spiral and we like to think we're over it. But we're not. That's what we call progress, but in reality we're stuck in the same hole. Looking at the same framed photograph of what could be. And we have so much care for something that's not even here that we placed it on pedestal, and promised it that we would move forward. Not with life, no... life is too complicated and it has far too many twist and turns. It hurts honestly and we have no one we want to hold hands with. We want to see the future on fire, but in reality that's merely our emotions spurring their babble while what we really want is to die silently and comfortably. End it all."


----------



## Chronos (May 21, 2015)

*Cont.*

The other stood and placed his hand upon his pocket while the other extended itself and grabbed the back of his head, both head connecting while the other's eyes fiercely stared down the original Rosuto who couldn't even usher sound. 

"No one understand and you know no one will ever understand. Everyone is lonely, but you know you're the loneliest. Everyone will die and you along with them, but you know no one will remember you. Because this is how you wanted it, and that's the lie you produced to bare with it a little bit longer. You fight, but even through and through all that muscle and strength you wield you're a child hoping that his mother would come and comfort him one last time. You never grew up, but you sure as hell faked it. We sure as hell did. "

The other slides his hand through his and grapples his fist, with blade at hand he carefully moves it, placing his fingers on the originals chin, lifting it slightly, while moving around his, carefully positioning him on his knees, as if praying while blade awaiting to strike at the center of the neck, his eyes widen as he pictured the image once again, yes this was something he had though of doing before, but... to have return to him with such gracious tranquility and certainty. He couldn't believe it.

"People suck, right? All of them are interested about themselves. They're pretty comfortable with the surface, but they'll never delve deeper than what on the shallow top. And that's something that kills us even if slightly. No one really stood there long enough to see what you were made off, and when on actually did we were to much of a coward to make them see how much we loved them." 

As he reached his eye level, with the most tender smile crossing his lip, even with the darkening madness its aura produced, this what was kept him at comfort. The very madness that drove him to do such acts was a kindness that he truly appreciated. His hand stroking the originals hair, warding way the lock as their eyes met once more. The eerie softness of his glare, the calmness of his smile, it merely help him welcome the outcome. 

"Because we have to admit that the only sin we should truly ever be condemn to is the one of loving something far too much, and not understanding that that's a luxury that isn't really handed to everyone."

It's true...

"So let's do the world a favor okay? And by inflicting self-violence, we'll ended it all." 

...

_"Okay..."_


----------



## Cjones (May 22, 2015)

*Do You Know Your Enemy V -Interlude- * 


Clunking and Screeching, the frozen engine kicked into motion, pushing the sleek, modern train down the beaten, old track and into the black. Even after the train had left, the sound of the pulsing locomotives pounded through the night, until the deep booms of its powerful thrusts quietened down to gentle beats in the heart of the night. Mist swirled gently across the now empty track, covering in the wispy blanket while it billowed up onto the platform. Inside this intermediary transportation Ran sat with crossed hands and a straight face, her way of attempting to veil her uneasiness to those on the outside. She was worried, perhaps a bit too much, about the mission they were assigned as well as concern for her teammates. 

_?I have to shake off this anxiety or I won?t be able to do my job. Yeah, it?s okay Ran, this isn?t anything more than a silly rumor. Everything will be alright. I?m sure of it. Yeah.?_ So enveloped in her own self-motivation her hands began convulsive fidgets, pulling at the hem of her skirt, and twiddling her thumbs. Across from her at the edge of the room was Katashi, his penetrating gaze finding focus on Ran from her consistent small movements that were trying his patience. 

?Haruno.? The exasperation in his voice jostled her with a stammer, giving him her attention. ?Anything dealing with church affairs is typically taken as a joints task between both White and Black. In spite of that being the norm, relationships between the two are at an impasse with Black?s unwillingness to give because of the favor the church has given in the wake of Fuzengakure?s destruction. Which is why White has taken it upon themselves to investigate this matter, thus we have this typical three man cell composed only of us. We two of Konoha and one from Kumo. This is our duty. As was explained by Minori-sama.? Ran was unsure what exactly Katashi was getting at by reexamining everything they had heard early so she only nodded as he spoke, unable to bring herself to look him directly in the eye. 

"This means that this job is up to us. Myself, a Jonin, and you two, Chunin. That means you need to work thrice as hard to fill in the gap in our man power, do you understand?? The medical kunoichi only shook her head in response. "If you can comprehend that, then know that I won?t be held back by dead weight Haruno. I can see the weakness of a little girl who has yet to even take off her training wheels. Now, if you?ll do nothing but hold us back, turn around and leave at our stop. Do you understand?? His passive belittlement roused the Kumogakure native D, who was prepared to speak her piece before Ran spoke again. 

?I understand.? Her hands furled into her skirt, it was hard to hear it, but Ran thought he was right. This was her acknowledgement of the doubt that was swirling within her. Looking at the window onto the outside, the passing scenery was fleeting as the steam powered train made carried the three toward their destination. ?It?s?just hard to take such gossip serious, you know? I?m not overtly religious myself nor do I really believe in Jashin or whoever, but everything I?ve seen the church do has always been positive.? Ran spoke irresolute in what to truly believe. It was her job to look into the matter and rely information to see if any of the accusations of brainwashing or the ?disappearances? where true. In spite of that she couldn?t really believe that the establishment that worked for the benefit of man, an organization that even helped save her life once upon a time could be capable of such a thing. 

?They help out those in need, you know? People seek them out for shelter and salvation. They offer a glimmer of hope and peace of mind for those unable to find it themselves. Some gain a sense of meaning to their life that allows them to carry on despite their hardships. The church?even saved me one time, a long time ago, so this is a bit had for me, you know? But?I?ll try not to let that get in the way of what we have to do.? The screech of the rails and the bellow of engine indicated the train was about to stop. Outside a grand cathedral, newly built, reached as high as the mountain peaks that it stood before. 

?I promise to not be dead weight.? 



This was the gate between the Shinobi Countries and the Land of Iron. 

​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2015)

*TAG is in tha House III*​"So, the conclusion is that he will always be a stupid virgin? I thought we reached that conclusion long ago"

"Tch, Shut it Eita!! Ya wanna get yer ass kicked or sumthin?? I?d be glad ta do it any day."

Tch, now tha freakin? moron who just talked is Eita, Eita Aosuki


*Spoiler*: __ 





*NAME:* Eita Aosuki
*AGE: *19
*AFFILIATION:* TAG
*RANK:* A/0​



I have no idea as to why he is here, he used ta be a former shinobi from Kumo but fer some reason mah master sent ?im here ta support us or sumthing like dat. What cha talkin?bout? Eita a spy from Kumo? Nah, if he came here on Takashi-sensei?s orders is cause tha dude wanna help me. Mah teacher is not da kind to go around doing this sorta shit, probly he just wants to have someone to inform him in case sumethin fun were ta happen. As ya can see, this piece a bastard is all the time teaming up with Fujiko ta pick on me. I swear one of these days I?ll bitch slap him twice so he gets Midorikawa?s share as well.

"U-uhm w-welcome back Shinkurou-san"

The shy voice that just called mah name instantly makes me turn, mah body gets a sudden urge to go over there and indeed I do as soon as I see the blushing face of tha gal who just welcomed me. Finally someone worth of mah pure feelings."Nia-chwaaaan" a second later I am in tha middle of the room hugging this chick while rubbing mah cheek against her. I can hear her scream, it may be fear or disgust but i don?t give a damn, she is so damn cute!!

"S-s-s-s-someone h-help meee!!!"


*Spoiler*: __ 





NAME: Nia Hanaki
AGE: 15
AFFILIATION: TAG
RANK: B/2​



Her name is Nia Hanaki, she' s fifteen years old although she looks a lil younger. As strange as it may seem, I don?t harass her at all...not sexually at least. She is another one of the gals that live with us, and is a very important element for our squad in TAG. She is in charge of technological developments since, believe it or not, when it comes to science and technology this gal is nuthin?short of a genius. She is very shy and not much of a fighter although her skills are decent enough not to need someone to be always babysitting her. Probably the only one among this buncha morons who actually shows me some of tha goddamn respect tha marvelous me deserves.

"Shin, stop it...NOW"

A chill runs down mah spine as I hear that voice...I like totally forgot this female was here, and yeah I refer ta her as _female_ cause there?s nah fackin?way this one is a human. As I turn around I am able ta see that dark red hair. Those eyes telling me that if I don?t distance mahself from Nia in tha next two seconds, I?ll be dead."I-iris-neechan g-good ta see ya"I reply ta her while slowly getting away.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*NAME:* Iris
*AGE: *19
*AFFILIATION:* TAG
*RANK:* A/1​



"You should learn to behave yourself. That is why these fools are always picking on you."

Ugh, why is it that each time I see her I get lectured? Her name is Iris, she is another member of TAG and a A/1 ranked one, technically tha strongest in here after Raku is Eita, but this wench doesn?t fall behind.As ya can see, she?s strict...and terrifying...Dammit!! why am I livin?with these buncha guys who don?t respect me, or try ta order me around?! I?m tha goddamn vicecommander of this huge ass organization, why am I tha one who always gets the Hyper Child Treatment?! Screw ya peeps, seriously. Anyway, as ya can guess I don?t have tha balls ta squeeze her boobs nor her ass...I know, what kinda man am I? but she scares tha shit outta me!! "U-hm, yeah."

"Enough with the chitchat. Shin, move your ass. We are leaving."

"Wait, what!? Ya won?t even let me rest? Dude, i just came back!"

Well, as ya must alreayd know Mr. Tyrant here is tha person who i have introduced like a thousand times already. With short brown hair, right scarlet eye and an eyepach covering his left one. User of a four-sword fighting style; ladies and gentlemen here by I introduce ya ta tha person currently leading one of tha organizations that can compete with any village and the Jashin church, at least in military power. A guy who is so cold and annoyin? I can?t even know why chicks keep falling fer dis asshole. With ya, mah best friend and first commander of TAG: Raku Yagami.



*Spoiler*: __ 





*NAME:* Raku Yagami
*AGE: *18
*AFFILIATION:* TAG
*RANK:* S; Commander​



"Shut up and let?s go. In two days _that day_ will be here. And I want you to tell me everything about your mission before deciding what else to do."

Oh so it was about _that day_, to think that it?s been two years since then. 

"?kay ?kay I?ll go. Ya could be more polite when askin? though"

I only received his middle finger as mah answer.


----------



## Chronos (May 24, 2015)

_I've come this far and I'm not about to fail._​
*Mission:*​


I've centered the status of the world, the menace that lingers in the toxic underbelly of it's corrupted cycle has spread even to the most distinctively secret sectors of the world's powers. I cannot abide by these influx as it threatens the balance I've kept within the boundaries of my livelihood and my village, Eien Machi. As a mediator, but also as a leader to the people and followers whom have given their lives in the name of all that is good and just. To the citizen I swore to protect and the peace I've promised both nation that I would do whatever in my power to keep I leave this letter as a form of commendation and gratitude for your constant support and trust.

However this also is an apology. As the role I'm about to take requires me to become something I'm not dully proud of. I give this with anticipation and regret, but more over with worry as I have failed to notice the increase of such due to my already busy schedule and personal troubles. But as the CEO I must play my role upon the field as a Shinobi as well. And so I'll take upon the mantle that will inevitably come at the crossroads of this path I've  chosen to take out of my own volition. I rarely do this sort of announcement, but this is of the out most dire consequence. I will travel to lands away from ours, among such others from the factions as well. 

As of this day I leave this letter to announce a temporary leave, I leave all corporate decisions in the hands of my Vice-President: Tsubasa, Hanekawa's until further notice. She has been my loyal assistant and companion since my days of first starting this entire large movement, so there's no means for concern. I apologize sincerely for the abruptness of it all. ​

Chief Executive Officer
_Rosuto Ivery_​


----------



## Hollow (May 24, 2015)

> *Notice!*
> *2*/3
> SPD: *5↑*
> STA: *3↕*​



*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XV_

Yuuko looked down at the thin layer of ice beneath her feet, feeling herself slide even as she tried to keep her balance. This certainly made things a lot harder but the river?s water remained flowing so her original plan didn?t have to change, she merely had to adapt and that?s one thing that she, as a kunoichi, is highly used to. After all, the amount of missions that ever went according to her original plan can be counted in one hand. If anything, this might just make it a little easier on her side and it proved he had yet to catch whiff of her actual plan. It didn?t actually matter if she were near a water source or not, it might reduce the amount of chakra she needs to place into each suiton technique, but given she?s already spending a considerable amount of chakra by keeping the roller blades active, Yuuko can?t really rely on her elemental techniques as much as she usually does. She?d need to keep working with a mix of tai jutsu and some of her less chakra spending jutsu.

Suzuki gave her no more time to adapt as he rushed forward in a brilliant show of ice skating and Yuuko saw her life flashing backwards even as she, in the last second possible, urged forward and split her legs underneath her, her back bending as she leaned back as far as she could. Sweat dripping down her shivering spine as Suzuki?s blade slid so close to her face, she could feel the tip of her nose freeze. Then, not wasting another moment, she formed the hand seals and formed a water whip on her hand, which she immediately lashed with to attach it to Suzuki?s leg and use his pull to push herself up again, her breathing rough.

Letting the whip fall loose, she let it tie itself around her arm instead as she probably would need its assistance once more. Having Jeeha show up around now would be the best but they had ran a fair distance while keeping Suzuki busy earlier and while the robot and her had been able to trace the same path back in the matter of minutes, Jeeha couldn?t keep up with their current speed. It would still be a while until the boy showed up. Yuuko?s earlier water bomb, with the help of the river had spread enough water that their battle grounds had, under Suzuki?s jutsu, became an ice ring. The ice was thin but strong enough she couldn?t use her wheels to break it, any more water jutsu would merely serve to add another layer and she had to save her lightning for the roller blades and her _Joker_.

_Deep breath._ 

With an internal war cry, Yuuko launched herself at her enemy, doing her best to slide over the ice as gracefully as she could and failing miserably at it. Frustration bubbled inside her when Suzuki had only to step aside to avoid her punch and she had to attach her whip to a three branch to keep from falling. Not giving up, she tugged on the whip and used it to glide in the robot?s direction again.  Sending extra chakra to the wheels to boost her speed, she began to twirl in such a way food would be coming out of her mouth simultaneously?if she actually had any in her stomach. She rose her left leg, lowering her upper body at the same time, and let lightning flash through her wheels. 

Suzuki dodged to the side and moved to cut Yuuko?s whip to remove her source of balance before grabbing hold of her ankle and throwing her off against a tree, scoffing and placing his blade into position as the girl did nothing but slide down the tree, a trickle of blood falling past the corner of her lips and through her chin. ?You?re pathetic,? he spat.

?Did you perhaps think yourself any stronger? Stop fooling yourself, some kind of chakra enhancer and a pair of trinkets won?t make a difference when the person using them is nothing more than a pathetic weak little girl. You couldn?t save your own mother and you can?t save yourself now,? Suzuki smirked when he saw her body twitch at the mention of her mother. ?You don?t deserve the meaning behind that tattoo, nor your title as a kunoichi. You don?t deserve to stand in this forest. The only thing you?ve managed to accomplish so far is survive?and that ends now.?

Yuuko pushed herself off the tree, right in the direction of the tip of his blade, flickering at the last moment possible. Before he turned around, she hopped and rose both her feet to kick herself off his back, spitting the blood that had pooled inside her mouth when she landed on the ice again. Crouching, she placed a hand over the blood. ?Kuchiyose no jutsu!?

Midori and Akai showed up behind her, pushing against her pack to keep her from sliding further away. Aoi, poor thing would have immediately freaked out and disappeared again if called but Midori, with her obliviousness, and Akai, with her bold personality, could withstand the stress of a fight and sat on Yuuko?s shoulders in a rather carefree manner as the girl wiped at her bloodied mouth with the back of her arm. 

?You?re wrong,? she spoke very softly. ?I?m not fooling myself. Not now. I see you for what you are and I see myself for what I am. I know the outcome of this battle...? her voice faded and Midori reached out to pat her cheek tenderly, causing Yuuko to smile. "But there are things I still need to do! I won't let this become my last battle!"​


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2015)

_
The Scarred Phoenix 
Interaction Arc
Kyo Minami/Zenas Emiya
_​


Zenas feared only a few things in her life. Fear kept her alive. Fear kept her breathing. Fear wasn?t weakness. It was the strength to realize that there are sometimes better ways to deal with things. Fear was the most important thing anyone could have. So when she looked at Kyo, she felt it in her body, the most basic thing she could feel. She felt fear. Especially when he smirked, when his eyes twinkled and they were set on something. That was when she realized he was a man that lost everything, but with progress he reclaimed some of the things he lost. 

A man like that should be feared, because she doubt that he wanted to lose everything again.

What would he sacrifice to keep things intact? What would he do in order to gain something he lost? Such questions couldn?t be answered? Zenas had a sample. A sample she wouldn?t like to repeat. So as he slicked back his hair, a smirk plastered on his face as he put down the phone. He began to show the true man that he was. 

?They?ll be here soon.? Kyo leaned against the chair, ?It?s a true shame when someone slap a hand, and then ask for the same hand when they are drowning.?

 Zenas couldn?t help but roll her eyes, it wasn?t anything like that. 

They slapped the hand, and now the same hand is going to hold them down under the water unbeknownst to them. So when they reach out for help, they don?t know they are reaching out for the same hand that is currently drowning them. However, he was so proud of himself, that Zenas didn?t say anything. She must threw off an aura, because Kyo looked at her. 

?What? Did I do something wrong?? Kyo asked almost innocently, like a child that didn?t know what they did was wrong, ?What I do??

Zenas couldn?t help but sigh and look down, ?When they find out about this?.?

Kyo cocked his head, ?Who will tell them??

Zenas looked at Kyo and he gave her that face again. The childish wonder was something she was truthfully not use to. Though before she could even open her mouth, a maid brought in ice cream sticks. A treat? The maid bowed slightly at the both of them before offering up the ice cream. 

?A lady is in route milord.? The maid explained, ?They are currently looking for a hotel, but as deemed, they are being turned away as we speak.?

Kyo chuckled as he got up and broke the popsicle and bit into one, ?That?s great. I appreciate your hard work, please pass on the word my gratitude.?

The maid smile, ?Of course milord!?

Zenas couldn?t help but smile at the absolute ridiculousness of her employer. His sights was so in focused that he didn?t realize how crazy this all seemed to her. First getting the train to their route to shut down, then calling up hotels in the surrounding areas to deny mere mention of their name. He was an absolute piece of work, though that was what made him interesting, but what made him absolutely dangerous.

Though as soon as she thought that, she felt a snap in the back of her neck, and Kyo smiled.

?She?s here.? Kyo smiled at Zenas, ?Well then Zenas, do you want to stay??

Zenas frowned before smiling a bit, ?I won?t interrupt your business. I have a job to attend too, the lady is waiting.?

Kyo smiled, ?Yes?.She is?.?

Zenas watched as Kyo left the room. The lady had weird taste. Though she wasn?t normal either. However, the thought of this interaction made her interested. She left the room and saw Kyo and the girl that he was interested in, already he was setting her up, and she was falling for it hook line and sinker. By being here, she didn?t know it, but Kyo had already dominated the chess game that they were playing. 

?I don?t think we?ve been properly introduced.? Kyo smiled, ?My name is Kyo Minami, nice to meet you.?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2015)

*Hellhound
in
Highway to Hell*​ 
The battle had become one of attrition for all parties involved. The recuperative powers of the Gokiburi served as a perfect foil for the undead fodder that Meiji employed. At first there numbers worked to overwhelm the eccentric fighting force, but now they were little more than zombie human shields as the other two boys tried their best to hold them at bay. They had been forced back to back as Meiji continued to not directly step in, as the monsters did not directly take action against him only his army. This fact stood out and all but confirmed Zell and Takashi's suspicions that they were being watched from the very outset of this entire sordid affair.

"I can only use the full power of my gates for a limited amount of time. I was hoping to unleash that power on Meiji but uhh... if this keeps up I'll never get the chance. If you can give me some breathing room I'm sure I can gather enough chakra for us to be done with these guys." 

?I really hope you can deliver on what you?re promising??

?Heh?me too?see you on the other side.?​ 
The two immigrants shared a simple nod. This wasn?t really the time for an elaborate plan and Takashi was not sure how long his nerve would hold for, all he could do is have faith in Zell, Katsumi, and himself. 

The blonde shinobi reached his hand outward; using a minute amount of chakra he was able to send a mental signal to Katsumi causing the starfish to be enveloped in a ball of smoke. The smoke dissipated as quickly as it billowed out revealing a much more portable Katsumi as opposed to the carousel sized one which was now brandished in Takashi?s hand. This was a bit different from the Fuuma shuriken form he had taken before, specifically the razor sharp spines that ran from northern to southern arm of the star. The medic twirled the uber sharp star, his hand posited around the central disk, giving him great control over the weapon?s rotation. Armed with his summon there seemed to be an undercurrent of latent confidence in Takashi as the roaches simply looked on as if bemused by his theatrical histrionics. The blonde medic stopped spinning the Starriken; unceremoniously tossing it upward into the air he did a spinning roundhouse kick driving his heel into one of the weapon?s arms. It lacerated the air current as it flew toward the Gokibiri swarm with a seemingly loony trajectory, ricocheting off the ore skull of one before bashing into another, and another, and another with boomerang like precision. 

The thrashing had upended the remaining six or so roaches leaving Takashi enough time to lay down two simple handseals, molding the chakra in his gut to create an aquatic reaction. He had used the technique once before, but this one required quite a bit more chakra.

Suiton: Mizuame Nabara
(Water Release: Starch Syrup Capturing Field)​​ 
A deluge of a sticky high viscosity compound cascaded from Takashi's gullet onto the stunned Gokibiri. The shallow whir of the engines strapped to their back escalated in volume in response to the syrupy entrapment. The black liquid that propelled them spilling out and eating away at the liquid bindings, the undead legion no longer providing a viable assistance as Takashi's trappings kept them firmly embedded in their current positions. The medic tried to think fast, his nervousness causing him to flit over viable options too quickly, but just as that nervous energy was going to spur him into defeat he took a deep breath thinking of the powerful women in his life. He had a very overwhelming strength that he himself had underestimated, the thing that made him the best suited to this inglorious task, stamina.

Suiton: Mizuame Nabara
(Water Release: Starch Syrup Capturing Field)​​
It wasn't creative, it wasn't flashy, actually it was pretty underhanded, but this was kill or be killed. The only viable option was to keep creating a large enough field to hold the number of Gokibiri in place. They would break free and then Takashi would put provide a lockdown defense, but that didn't stop the throng from inching ever closer to him or Zell, brandishing their weapons of black acid. 

_Ram-Tiger_

Suiton: Mizuame Nabara
(Water Release: Starch Syrup Capturing Field)​​
Was in actuality Ram-Snake... 

A grievous error brought on by the combination of having to trust an unknown quantity in Zell and having to fight off amorphous metal head death machines. The mental toll was not one he could continue to pay. As they grew closer he kept all of the Gokibiri in sight, there were now eight of them, somewhere along the way replenishing their fighting force. The cessation of thought gave way to hyper awareness, which in turn gave way to paucity of diligence and the wrong seal. 

The free Gokibiri came forth with a vorpal sword of black rain ready to deliver and end to gallant Takashi...

The explosion of air and dismembered sediment, the cyclonic ripples cutting through the vacuum, this is the bombastic and audacious harbinger of the showcase, and this is speed. The Hellhound used his velocity as a shroud within the ether, the clapping of thunder the only betrayer of his frenetic movements. As simplistic as the Gokiburi were their minds had the fight or flight compulsion hardwired into their meager cerebral cortex as any animal would. They jetted backward herding together in a ring formation leaving the middle vacant, leaving a mistake to be capitalized on.

The air in that empty space was galvanized with static as the Hellhound inauspiciously appeared from nothingness. 

"You are very fast but to me you are just ants marching."​ 
He evaporated into the ether once again and what followed was an explosive eruption of metallic smithereens that hailed upon the battlefield, the now visible Hellhound stood there stationary with his elbow pointed, the implication of his dynamic deeds quite clear as the neck stump of the Gokibiri smoked before dissolving into a pool of black rain. His eyes were covered by a veil of electricity as he looked at the remaining Gokibiri plotting out just which one was to be the next to fall.

*-Outside-​*​
SHOGEKI NO FAASUTO BURRETO
(SHOCKING FIRST BULLET)​ 
A Zephyrus tsunami explodes from the edge of Uchiha Jericho?s plated hammer fist. The transparent force was almost half the diameter of the spire that is Perdition. The collision is a literal representation of an irresistible force meeting an immovable object. The colossal structure?s peaks and valleys began twisting and writhing in the mass of wind that engulfs it. Seismic phenomenon occurs at every level of the spire. Cliffs and bluffs break off of it as one of the green orbs housing the prisoner?s is broken and smashed, apart yet there is nothing visible from the outside. The rocky wreckage of the uppermost peak of Perdition causes a miniature landslide causing a hailstorm of terra. The once majestically macabre structure is a harrowed and shellacked mess of itself. This is not to say that Uchiha Jericho was so heavy handed in his power he could have hoped to do more than cause a cosmetic upheaval of the whole structure, no aside from making the thing a bit shorter his goal was much more internally driven.

The entirety of Perdition is shaken to its very core by the outburst of strength; inside the hellscape something is triggered. The very walls of the reality within have been bludgeoned, turning what is above to what is below, east and west no longer have any distinction from each other, and those who Mao has sought to torture for their perceived thievery?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2015)

*Hellhound
in
Highway to Hell*











​ 
We finally had the upper hand; I guess that's how I should have known, right? My name is Zellous Nakano-Kazama, maybe you've heard of me? Not so random facts about me, absentee dad is a zillionaire but the mother who cared for and raised me was murdered along with mostly everyone I grew up with. Just thought I'd share a little anecdotal microcosm to show I live in the most fucked up state of neutrality there is. 
 
Sorry those are just the self-involved ravings of a lunatic without the present context aren't they? 
 
The “we” is of course my ally of circumstance, Takashi Hatekeda, and myself. He’s a good enough guy…I guess. We were taken and marooned in some kind of slasher flick fun house version of my actual home, Nakano Manor. An unknown enemy was trying to kill us, they didn’t really care if we killed each other or if their minions did it as long as we were dead.

My real name is Zellous Kazama, brother to a dead sister, son of a dead mother, Spoon Island’s last son; I’ve been through too much to die before I get my vengeance. Not even _this_ will stop these fangs from biting _them_ to death.

A shockwave of monochrome blanketed the entirety of the battlefield, I could hear a booming bass that threatened to rupture my eardrums, the reaction was so caustic I could taste metallic plasma swathing about my mouth. In the distance I can see the vision of Nakano Manor peeling away into nothing but ash and tumult. It was as if an earthquake and tornado had hit this land all at once, the ground tearing and shifting as if some kind of tectonic cataclysm was taking place. I looked over trying to see Takashi through the terrestrial cloud of chaos as even everything in the space around us destabilized. 

Pushing my feet into the slab of skyward earth it crumbled like a house of sand as I vaulted to another, using my speed to zip and zoom through the hailstorm of earth and dismembered limbs. It was seconds but they were painstakingly long, the tension of everything going on around me caused time to languish eternal, I needed this hyper awareness though as I finally spotted Takashi. He was being thrown and thrashed about this maelstrom of madness. Taking aim I outstretched my hand as I played the angles in my mind, trying to figure out the trajectory, wind speed, and other ancillary factors… It was a haze of disorder that words wouldn’t do justice.

*SCHOO*​
The fingers on my robotic Void Gear arm shot out revealing carbon fibered cords; they were propelled by pistons of air riding through the currents with bullet like torridity, four cords wrapped around Takashi, from his shoulders down to his midsection. Reeling him in I made way for him dashing off crumbling slabs of earth like a pinball, but because getting him to safety had become my focus I did not note what was going on above us, just what was tearing up this replica of reality.

In the sky at the eye of the tornado that had destroyed Nakano Manor was an oculus; a diabolical oculus enraptured in an evil ethereal bravura, what I thought to be mindless destruction was the disruption of the technology that made this illusion possible. An outside force was attempting to undermine our host’s games and in return a portal had opened in the sky reducing this place to a null. We were being pulled into the singularity, so even as I moved in toward Takashi he was being pulled upward to the sky, but for some reason I was being rejected, able to rebuff the gravity of the portal’s pull. Takashi was always just a step ahead, a hair’s breadth out of reach, as I rode the current upward toward him. In the backdrop behind him I looked into the dark portal, there was no fighting it; if we were to stick together we would have to continue into the darkness. 

I gave up being a hero long ago, but I was not going to just let Takashi fend for himself in this place, he was weak just like I used to be. Maybe I’m getting soft, maybe I’m not really as strong as I think I am, does it really matter though? 

We were pulled into that eye in the sky through the gateway to parts unknown. We were both conscious but it all…

*Faded to Black*


----------



## Chronos (May 24, 2015)

Rosuto Ivery
Perdition: Night Bleakest Light
Floor 4​

The blade trembled, the hand halted entirely upon close proximity of flesh, in an instance of quickened thought a single memory held a back whatever sentiment had arose from the current situation. Violence was synonymous with the name Rosuto, therefore this current misadventure was not foreign either. These thought patterns, these mind games, all of which were constructs of what had already developed at the juncture of his mind had surfaced at Hell's gate. But withing the gray and the dark, the shade of red was plastered among them, pleasantly reminding him what it cost to be here, and what had transpired throughout the course of his life time. The blade trembled, but not due to his hesitant nature, but due to the force which repealed the existent crisis. The constant bickering for satisfaction, and the loss of the innocent. The mother who was merely the consequence of another's unjust judgement, a friend who was merely a pawn for his descent to darkness, a companion whom was a the stone that kept him from falling. All of these three people who were unfairly taken away due to whatever circumstances life decided to weigh upon him. And it all lead to a single juncture point, to single life form.

And that passion powered the negativism away, and caused Ros to pull away his blade, steadily standing once more back to his feet. The other, witnessed, the eyes of the demon embellished the gleam of his eye. But there was no reason to attack, as he stared in silence and walked pass him. Placed his hand upon the other's shoulder and moved to the edge of the room. Where the dark sprouted like roots upon soil, his hand pressed upon the wall and with a mere push, the creaking sound of a rusted door enveloped the silence, drowned it with a single ounce of hope, but more over, with passion of seeing his mission, his resolve end. 

His head turned, witnessing the image in his knees, but not ushering a sound, not a single whimper, but merely accommodating itself to the dark. His eye closed and shifted to his blue, leaving the room as the other stayed, and the light faded from the dark. His arms resting on his foot as he scanned the room, the nothingness and sat back in his chair. 

"Everyone returns." 

He speaks unto the nothingness. Speaks unto the dark which he understand. A dark that lingers within a fog that adamantly courses through everyone's minds. Where all the sunshine and brilliance of life is masked and the harsh truth. Where the lie of everyday is exposed and even in the fade, the true clarity is sustained by the evolution of people's ignorance.Where everyone is lost and dwell on becoming found by the lie which euphorically melds people's dumb, ignorant hearts. 

"Lies that keep humanity afloat. The constant striving for happiness, where the love for something or someone is merely and instrument of excuse. The weakness of humanity is so prevalent that they themselves have built a settlement of lies to convince themselves that what had occurred or what had transpired is merely some misfortune. Because we're weak, and evidently this place homes all that emotion. And there comes a point where this place becomes a poisonous escape. Because if no one hears us other than ourselves, then who else shall do such? We fear the dark, we fear the loneliness. But we all admit that in reality its what gives us closure. And whatever power we have abide by or trusted will not stand there forever. They will die, leave and evidently they will return to their lonesome reality. To the saddening truth that in this world where morals and ideologies rule, the ones with true insight, the ones who can accept that the world is built from tears are the ones who will forget that dying will never the the first option."  

He lowers his head, closes his eyes and imagines what the outcome could become. This is preparation... Or is it torture? Whatever had the original thought it as will be shown as time progressed, by the end of tonight many souls would shine and many will fall. Truth will not be hidden by none, no secret have locks here. The mind and heart are vulnerable, and you will either bleed your heart out, or chain yourself into a corner. 

"There was no reason to do anything to me, because you understand it so clearly, Ross. You understand that out of everyone that walks the Earth, that out the few that live that want you dead, and the others who are fooled by the lies which can't really be explained, you knew that it was only me that showed you true kindness, that it was this dark that homed you when you weren't feeling up to the task. But like a parent, I must let my child leave. But this room will never fade, it will hide. It will be riddled with dark. But it will never leave. It will be in the corner of your mind, as a shadow... Following." 

A smile. 

"All it takes... is one simple push."


----------



## Chronos (May 24, 2015)

Kenta​
The her ears turned, Hanekawa sensed something on Rosuto's end. Ever since he entered the tower she had failed to make any sort of connection, but a surge of emotion rushed at her instantly, so much so she was lifted off her seat in a jolt of awe. He was alive, but something troubled him greatly. Her eyes widen and a cold sweat dropped from her forehead. Her throat dried as she began to worry about what had occurred within the tower's location. Kenta halted any an all explanation of further projects as he witnessed the fear indulge Hanekawa's eyes. He could soon tell something was happening, but he couldn't distinctively tell if it was due to his experiments or if a situation had crossed her mind. Her eyes were hesitant and her posture stiffened unlike what it was before. He could instantly tell after some thought. 

"It's Rosuto, right?" 

He said with worry at the tip of his tone. Hanekawa's grip over a pen tightened and her teeth clenched. Her eyes searched an answer an outlet of someone sort, but inevitably nothing was found. Her twist and turns, shook her head in subtle disapproval. Thinking about the outcome, it was one of those situations again, one where Rosuto's life wasn't merely in danger, it was a situation were certainly Rosuto would die. 

"Kenta." 

Upon hearing his name a shiver rose from his spine. A tone of such brought upon him a stern idea of what really had happened. Rosuto is playing a role he played far too many time in the past, including during the incident in the village. 

"How's that other project going?" 

The gun? Right, the basic premise of that is something that could potentially help Rosuto, but why did she speak of this? It was still in development and his sister was still present. Was the situation really that dire.

"I'll need you to bring it with you even if it's not completed. You and me are heading away for a bit. It's time we have a face to face chat with our Chief." 

Grappling him by the wrist she pulled him outside of the room, no force was actually needed as Kenta would've joined regardless, but what could she benefit with him there? In fact, by her looks he could tell that wherever Rosuto was, was somewhere he should definitely never step in.

"Hanekawa, wait! Where are we going? If it has you like this it can't be any place for someone like me." 

"You're right, but you're probably the only thing that can save him at this point. Something evil is crawling with and if he doesn't come back to his senses he will never come out that place alive." 

"A-alive?" 

"It's a situation that requires your out most attention, Kenta. You need to see how the world shift when a person is brought to the edge of despair, but evidently has something they have to defend."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2015)

The disgusting scent of blood covers his whole body, the red susbtance that has completely soaked him is still fresh and from the tip of his fingers it is dripping. The same realm as before, the same situation he keeps seeing continuously during his nights of sleep was once again before his dark slate gray orbs."This place again, huh?" He sighs knowing perfectly that there is no way to get out of there and it?s not like he actually wants to leave. Without a second thought he stops allowing the light of the moon to shine upon him and walks down the mountain of corpses below his feet. As he advances he notices the change in his body, he is becoming younger and his clothes have changed yet the fact that he is bathed in that scarlet liquid remains the same. Once he is in the middle of the darkness, he directs his gaze towards a particular spot which is being illuminated, as if some sort of star were to appear and stand in the middle of that light.

"Come out, there?s no point in hiding since the only one here is you." Akaya?s words seem to have effect according to him since the sound footsteps can be heard. The scenery of the massacre drastically changes to what once was the black-haired kid?s home. That old, small and rotten house which many times acted as a shelter for him, a place of protection that would prevent the dangers of the world to reach him at least for the night. A place he despised with all his might. "I hope you have some sort of explanation, usually you only let me see my bad deeds." was his answer as he entered the house only to look, sitting on a chair with a fruit in her hand, at the origin of it all. There he was able to see a black-haired girl with her hair - which usually would be tied in twin tails - completely free. She looked as a mere brat just like years ago. That orange attire seemed kind of revealing but with her childish proportions no one but a pedo would dare to see her as something else but a foolish brat.



If he were to guess, this appereance was the same as when everything started to move again. When they were about twelvw and fourteen years old respectively."Turning us into children, are you suffering from nostalgia or something?" he didn?t receive answer, she seemed too interested in the thing that was in her hands. Seconds passed and she didn?t say a thing, she was just playing with an orange."Nee, Akkun. Do you remember? the first and last time you allowed me to come in here?" Akay stayed in silence, he remembered but he didn?t know what she was getting at with such a meaningless memory"Back then we were still kids, and due to the heavy rain you said that I should stay until it stopped." once again he remained mute. What wa sthis girl trying to say? She should just spit it already, if he wasn?t tolerant before, much less now that he had no reason to be.

"What are you-"

"That day you had your wrists bandaged. You told me that you got in a fight with kids that were picking on you and I ended up scolding you only to end up laughing and then crying becaus eyou wouldn?t let me hug you. You were really cold back then."

Akaya keeps his eyes closed as he listened to her words. It was back when he was recently appointed as her bodyguard; a nine years old kid the bodyguard of a seven years old brat. It even sounds like a joke. However he noticed finally what she was getting at.

"Back then I knew nothing, I knew nothing about you, about your pain...about what was hiding under those bandages. Even then your life was hell already and I never noticed...I would have wanted to never notice."

"It wasn?t your fault. I decided to keep quite because I couldn?t trust you. I couldn?t trust anyone."

She stared at the boy and then stood up. She walked slowly towards him and with her hand tried to caress his cheek. The hand of the jinchuuriki stopped it, he didn?t like being touched without permission, it was stressful even if just a dream."You still can?t trust anyone it seems."she replied after witnessing his action"Even so, I would like to return to those days. Those days when I was still ignorant, those days when you were still the Akkun I knew. Those days when I still had the chance to save you."

He shook his head.

"Those days won?t come back and I don?t wnat them to. To begin with, you?re dead, I killed you with my own hands."

"That-"

"It was my fault! Your death, Ryoga?s death, Tora?s death. All of it was because of me."

His tone of voice warning that she should better leave that topic alone. "I still won?t surrender, I can?t do anything for you anymore in the outside but I know that at some point someone capable of healing your heart will appear and then, i will be there to see it. To see how you get saved by someone as foolish as you." Akaya?s stare wa sin trance for amoment after those words, however an instant lateran obvious deadly glare appeared"Don?t butt in my business. I don?t want to get saved and I don?t need it. If you truly want to do something for me, get out of my head already."

Abruptly, the environment he has been in until now disappeared as if a broken crystal. His eyes never leaving those of the girl who once was his light."They?re calling you again, guess we will leave it here for now. And until you stop being a coward."

"Screw you, wench."

*Real world*

"What the fuck? Do you want to die, asshole?"his hand grabbing the shirt of a man. If one could see his surroundings, they could notice that he was inside a car and that the man being threatened by him was but a mere driver that he seemingly hired. Next to the angry man, a blue-haired kid who looked like a ten-year-old was sleeping too. "I-I only woke you up to tell you that we have arrived, Wrath-sama."

Once he heard that, Akaya let go of the man and exit the vehicle.

"Carry Miria inside. And get lost." 

With that he just walked towards the door of the gigantic building before him.


----------



## popablurf (May 25, 2015)

*Dancing With Demons 

Visions*


Mitsuko stands in the center of a field. Wind blows a chime nearby creating a gentle melody. The boy soars into the air holding two special shuriken in each of his hands. Two knives shoot out of the unique weapon, soaring through the air they strike targets in their center. The ninja flips in the air and sends two chains crashing to the earth in front of him.

The blades make contact with two more targets, landing directly to their chests. Mechanisms within the shuriken begin to turn and send Mitsuko flying forward. The chains are released from his weapon. Using the enormous amount of momentum created Mitsuko spirals forward with lighting speed. Four more chains are sent out of the shuriken. The mass of sharpened chains and knives create a destructive force that clears through the area ahead. 

The boys speed creates a blinding blur Blades that tear the eat below him and everything else in its path. The chains release and make contact with four more targets. Mitsuko, his momentum now slowing, lands and spins to a crouching position, holding the saucer like blades in each of his hands. Another chain shoots out of the the saucer in his right hand. With its path going directly toward a human looking target. Mitsuko wraps the chain around the target tightly using. An engine spins and the weapon begins to constrict the target, tearing it in half.

Mitsuko sends three more chains out and repeats the constricting technique on multiple targets. The dust created by these sequences fills the once clear patch of land. Mitsuko stand in the center of his carnage, breathing heavily. The boy retracts all of the chains he had previously shot out back into his weapon. He then begins to replace the knives he had shot out, placing the saucers back  when completed.

A gust of wind blows through the chimes once more. Mitsuko is silent, he is thinking of Hansuke and his wife. Thoughts of holding their baby for the first time fill his head as the long walk back to the city begins. Mitsuko is walking through a patch of woods as a strange fog begins to overcome the area. The fog starts light but soon is all Mitsuko can see. The mist is dense and he begins to lose any sense of direction.

Mitsuko s hands begin to shake, he grabs onto a short sword attached to his back and stands ready. A man forms from the smoke with a blade in his hand and strikes down on Mitsuko. The blade and Mitsukos sword clash sending sparks flying into the air. Blow for blow the two show great skill with their own weapon. Mitsuko is being overpowered, every strike sends him a little farther back.

Soon enough he comes close to a tree. The boy must act fast as another swing comes right for him. Mitsuko places his foot on the tree behind him and pushes off, sending him flying over the head of his attacker. The man strikes upward but is blocked as Mitsuko reaches behind him for the saucer on his back. Before the boys feet hit the ground he sends a chain toward the tree behind the enemy. The chain tugs Mitsuko toward the man at a blinding speed and with a sword in his hand it seems as if he lands a direct blow into his stomach. 

The boys strike passes straight through his attacker as the man's ribs turn into smoke. Mitsuko crashes into the tree with release the chain and slides his feet into the dirt. "What are you!" Mitsuko shouts. The boys attacker kicks Mitsuko hard in the stomach and grabs him by the throat. 

*" let me show you.".*

The dense fog disappears to reveal what seems to be a completely different world. The man releases Mitsuko and vanishes. Mitsuko drops to the ground and coughs up blood. The boy raises his head to see he is surrounded by enormous statues of people. They seem to be idles of heros, now long dead. 

*"These are your ancestors, we are iburi, known as the cursed assasins. Do not fear my boy, we will teach you our ways. For a long time we've been watching you. You have shown great power and strength, it is time you achieve the power inherited to you from your bloodline." *

Mitsuko stands up, brushing the dirt off of his clothing he pulls the second saucer off of his back. A heavy fog lies above him, which forms into hooded ninja standing on top of the colossus statues in front of him. The boy is surrounded at all sides, he stands guard and prepares.

Darkness engulfs the boy entirely. What seems to be wisps rush by him and form human figures in front of Mitsuko. One looks to take the figure of Hansuke, the other the man who had raised Mitsuko. Both spirits dance in the darkness mimicking an epic fight. The fight ends with a spirit resembling Hansuke stabbing his opponent and the spirits vanishing. 

The spirits then take the form of the man who raised Mitsuko and a small child. The boy is curious, he walks towards the spirits cautiously in order to obtain a closer look. Mitsuko sees the spirits take a much more human form, now with flesh and color instead of just smoke. He sees a man cradling his baby and singing to it. The song is a gentle lullaby and drowns out the babies crying. 

_"My little child of mine, there is no time to cry, you will always have me, so you can go to sleep, my sweet child of mine I'll love you forever"_ the man repeats over and over until the baby stops crying.

Mitsuko looks into the eyes of this man. He sees the eyes of a broken man, desperately clinging to the last remnants of his sanity. Mitsuko looks deeper, he sees the eyes of a loving father, pushing past pain and trying to comfort his child. A single tear drops from Mitsukos face, the power of the image of a loving father moves him deeply. The boy clinches his fist, attempting to hold back the flow of tears. "Why.....Why are you showing me this!!" He shouts into the abyss.

The father spirit begins to speak again. _"So what should I call you, my only son." Mitsuko sees tears begin to fall from the father's face. "She wanted it to be Shuna....she was so good with names.....so that's what it will be. My only son, you're name will be Shuna from now on, and we'll live far away from here.So far that no one can take you from me, you will be strong and make us proud... I just...I just know it."_ The figures disappear for the final time.

The visions seem to feel like a distant memory to Mitsuko. The boy drops to his knees, overcome with emotion he can't help but weep. Could these memories be true, or just a trick the enemies were playing on him? The thoughts of doubt are overcome by the pain of the inescapable truth. Deep down in Mitsukos heart he understood the meaning of what he had saw. These images were unlocked moments of a long forgotten past. These events were real, and Mitsuko could feel it in his heart. 

The boy composes himself and stands up. Sunlight breaks through the darkness and Mitsuko is standing in the middle of where the battle was taking place, alone. He looks around but there is no one around.His enemy had fled from the scene long ago.

These visions had already done enough damage to the boys mind. Mitsuko is frozen, unsure of what he should do next. The ninja stands in place for a while, consumed in thought and encumbered by doubt he waits until his body can move again. Mitsuko eyes are wide open, fixed on a single spot in the ground. His mind has long forgotten about the physical world and is now lost in itself. 

Night comes and Mitsuko finally brings himself to break the hypnosis. He has decided what is the proper course of action for this situation. Rushing up to the highest tree, the boy peers out onto the night sky. A feeling in Mitsukos gut guides hum as he sprints off into one direction. The boy knows exactly where he's going. To where all of this began, to Mitsukos real home is where he'll find peace.


----------



## Kenju (May 25, 2015)

Riokou of Silent Honors
PERDITION ARC
-Raiders' Season & ALL BLACK-


Riokou's knees shook before she collapsed on her knees. The reason was simple, a blood boiled kunai was stabbed into her back. The fusion of stabbing and burning pain through her thoughts out of whack. He intensified eyes, hardened by the sensation, glued their sights on Diarmu, who simple laughed at her displeasure. Like a viewer at the movies, he leisurely enjoyed the display as he spun around his twin spears.

"hah, come on now get up, I know you have more gas in the tank than that. If I get to kill you this easily, it won't be any fun,"

He commented in a mocking manner. Riokou wondered if he had gotten this distasteful and arrogant style of speaking from Quenser. Just thinking about the fact she let those two psychopaths runaround with each other disgusted her. This strong sense of responsibility and guilt, along with the frustration from her enemies shark-like  smile would have been enough for the girl to regain her footing.

But something else happened first before this play could continue on. Vibrations, stronger than anything she ever felt before, shook the entire scene. "What the fuck!?" from the looks of it, this surge wasn't apart of that monster's plan. He struggled to maintain his footing from this massive quake. The sensation was so much that Riokou thought she was seeing double, no triple. The dust from the walls gathered all around. The boiling pools of blood around them began to splash all around them.

If someone wasn't careful then....

"Hahahahah!!!"

Diarmu laughed at this situation. Even now his madness was seeping through. "Say, you bitch, this situation is pretty dangerous isn't it? It would be unfortunate if something horrible happened!!" a red glimmer shined from his iris. Riokou was well aware of the meaning behind those eyes and words. Even when the area surrounding him was this chaotic, Diarmu thrilled in this environment. 

Yes, in an environment so chaotic, Calamity Mind would be the most perfect tool wouldn't it? 

"Don't-"

Calamity Mind was taking it's systematic action. Just a few harsh breaths, and movements were enough for that ability to easily calculate a way for Riokou and Hatori to die in this typhoon.

"Make me,"

The pools of boiling blood created a large on both sides, like a tsunami, that would swallow the entirty of the land they were on. "A painful death is almost a certainty now!,", he stated as the red waves began to take over. But still, Riokou gathered her strength and ran. The world was vibrating, the ground was shaking uncomfortably, black cracks were being created in the air like reality as beginning to shatter.

Despite these occurences, Riokou couldn't from trying to charge madly at Diarmu who held his arms out wide as if he was waiting to accept Riokou's killing  blow, if she could make it in time. "OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" she howled only a few feet away. The killing tsunamis had been so closed that they easily swallowed and burned away the remaining Gokiburi, allowing Riokou to making her way through this small small crack she had left to take her enemy's head off with her kunai. His sharp, maddening grin awaited for her to fail in this maelstrom.

And then,

Reality warped, and Riokou was thrown into pitch black darkness. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Wrong Place, Wrong Time

_______________________________________​
The corridor was of a modern and minimalistic design. A long path lined  with strips of silver light that led to a similarly simple-looking exit.  Always a two minute journey. That was the third ability of Hitoku; to  be able to move between bags, with significantly cut travel time between  them. Ren had hoped to save the trick for later, since it was something  he could only use once per day, but circumstances dictated that it was  necessary.

He stopped at the door, placing a firm grip on the handle. It was a  fancy, elongated looking thing with patterns intricately etched onto the  silverwork ? strange, considering that everything else in the dimension  was so plain looking. _Not that it really matters, I suppose. _The Houki twisted, heard a click and narrowed his eyes as blinding light poured in. He felt a strong pull at his hips, and...

... erupted from the leather briefcase on the other side, leather straps  flying open. Ren landed with a soft, slightly disorientating thud, and  took in his bearings. Roughly ten metres away from the ambush site where  he knew the three of them were fighting, and just within the range of  his attack. The shouting was faint, almost nondescript, but definitely  there. More prominently, however, were the sharp fluctuations in chakra;  sensations of both hot and cold. Jeeha and Suzuki, at least, were  definitely there. Ren assumed that the tingly feeling he felt along the  skin of his arm came from Yuuko's raiton techniques. _Let's see. How shall we do this..._  The Houki turned ninety degrees clockwise, until he was faced in their  rough direction, then arc his arm back, let the lightning gather in his  hands. The bolt of lightning cackled murderously in his palm.

He watched; waited,  until the faint silhouette of Suzuki's distinctive chakra signature  entered his senses, and threw. The bolt flew through the trees,  bursting and burning apart the leaves and bushes around it as it flew to its target.  It expanded with another cackle; grew into the length of a long arrow-tipped spear,  then... 

A bright flash. A faint, but boisterous, shout. A dull thud. The spear had hit its mark. _But if that was anything to go by, it clearly wasn't a killing blow. _Ren bent down to Hitoku, producing a knife from one of the outside compartments, and began to make his way towards the battlefield. A sudden, violent rumble of the earth threw him off balance and into the bark of a tree. Then came the thick nausea, as if the air he was breathing was thick smog. And then came the darkness. But his eyes fully shut, Ren Houki could see it. The cause of the rumble, the nausea and the blacking out.

There it was in the sky. A massive rip; as if a hand had ripped straight through the clouds and pitch darkness. _What the hell?_


----------



## Kenju (May 25, 2015)

Riokou of Silent Honors
Training Session
-Phantom Sword TRAINING-


A single girl stood out in an open misty field within the Mist Village. Like always, she was by herself, or so it seemed. Unbeknownst to all eyes except her own, the vile white-haired demon known as Yubel stood behind her. "So what shall we try today Riokou-chan?" the transparent being questioned while floating leisurely through the air behind her. "*I* am going to to try to make a sword with the second mist," the kunoichi responded without turning her eyes to the creature. She focused on relaxing and stretching her hands as a means of easily processing chakra.

"Sounds easy enough, try not to pass out like the other times," It responded with it's always amused smile. "Just don't distract me," Riokou stated as a means to end the conversation. 

Monkey

Ram

Those are the handseals she uses to help her form the jutsu she has in mind for herself. A pink mist arises from her wrist onward, moving in front of her palm and stretching itself forward. These movements are of her own will however, the girl's mind focusing and controlling her own creation. It manages to stretch a few feet in length, before collapsing back into nothing. She knows that there's no point in complaining, so she uses that time to try to create her construct again.

This time, she focuses one the start point of the image in mind and the end point. The hard part isn't extending it really, but rather trying to confine it into a straight line. Her second attempt manages to be a success, the liner pink mist reaching at about three or four feet. She continues, using her force of mind to command the mist into the shape of a broad sword. It shakes and vibrates in her hand. The unstable creation reverts back out of shape.

Riokou closes her eyes, and concentrates on her imagination. Since she was always such a loner, imagining things to herself wasn't exactly too hard. She wasn't afraid  or ashamed to admit that. The vision of a sword appeared in her head, long and hard as it should be. When she opened her eyes again, that's what she found in her hand. It was a pink ghost-like sword, handle and all in her grasp. Yet this was only momentary as the image soon faded away with the wind.

The young woman figured perhaps the image wasn't instilled inside her as hard as she thought. So she made another attempt yet again, ignoring Yubel's obvious eyes at the back of her head. The visioned of the sharp sword returned to her, this time she concentrated even further upon it's image. Carving it into the back of her memory so she could find it at all times. When she opening her eyes, the ghastly sword returned to her, more still and centered than before.

"You know, it could have been a lot easier if you asked me for help. I am the master of where that mist comes from afterall," Yubel suggested confidently after taking such a long moment of silence. "It's better if I learned these sort of things myself, prevents laziness," Riokou simply responded before pouring further chakra into the construct. This part was easy, with further chakra seething through it, the sword became more dense and fearsome.

She used both hands on the handle and swung up diagonally. She followed suit, turning her body along with the swing and spinning back forward with a horizontal slash. "There's still a bit of a problem," she muttered mostly to herself. Riokou noticed that along the edges, the 'sword' weren't sharp as a sword should be. The way it is now was more like a wooden sword than a real one.  

After thinking for a few second, the girl came upon a solution. She flowed further chakra into her tool, this time more concentrated along the outer edges. After this technique was done in such a way, Riokou raised the 'sword' into the air and brought it down swiftly against the earth, cutting a crescent mark along the ground. A sense of satisfaction could be seen across her face. Like this, it was a weapon to be used for battle.

"So what name are you going with this time?" Yubel intruded. ".....I was thinking, 'Silent Honors - Hero's Phantom Blade'"  Riokou proudly stated, only to be countered with, "Your sense of names are as awful as ever,"​


----------



## Hero (May 25, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*

Perdition Arc​Part 5













___________

The sun was up and hung high in the afternoon  sky, the dark wooden floor already too warm. Light filtered in through  the net curtains, hanging suspended in the air. Takashi's head felt like  a sack of pulp. The young shinobi surveyed the area and saw no  immediate threats in sight. Pulling himself together Takashi rolled over  to his other side and forced Zell awake. Similar to the blonde, the  gray haired shinobi scanned the room for potential dangers and sighed  with relief when he too deemed the coast clear.

"It seems we've escaped to a secure location, but I doubt that'll last long..." he paused while pulling himself off of the floor, "Come on, let's scope this place out."

Takashi continued to sit on the floor and chuckled to himself at Zell's  words. Secure? There was no such thing in this hell they now experienced  and even the one they came from. It was all too funny, Takashi couldn't  simply keep this to himself. "Zell, I've come  to discover that 'security' was an illusion. You know, a pretense that  adults wrapped around their children and sometimes themselves to make  the world seem comfortable. It's very apparent that under that thin cover of 'let's pretend', monsters and nightmares lay...."  Takashi's voiced trailed off as he pulled his legs closer into his  chest. Zell let out a small sigh and cracked a faint smile. Bending  down, Kazama placed his non biotic hand on Takashi's head and commanded  the boy to look him in the eyes.

"Takashi, I understand you're scared, worried  even, but the best antidote to worry is action. If this place isn't  safe, you can bet your fucking ass we will make it safe. You see, we started in this death trap together and we're going to leave here together so if opportunity comes a knocking, then we fucking take it. The worry about whether we're safe or not, or if those creatures are still after is useless. There is nothing we can really do but fight, thinking too much is probably a hindrance.  Once you do that, it's no  longer a worry anymore. It's...just a brief impulse. Worry is a bunch of  horseshit dude, nothing more than a conflict between intuition and  inaction. I know you can be strong, so do it for me, for you, and for  us because we can make it together but we can only make it together." Zell  said rubbing Takashi's head and turning to leave the room they had  awoken in. While Zell continued ahead, Takashi remained sitting on the  floor of the room, eyes blinking slowly. Mustering forth his strength,  Takashi jumped to his feet and followed Zell. The retired chuunin was  right Takashi thought to himself. The boy didn't know why it took him  this long to finally realize that not every crisis can be managed. As  much as he wanted to keep himself and Zell safe, he needed to realize  that he couldn't protect them from  everything. To embrace this roller  coaster called life, he also had to embrace chaos, even if that chaos  was in the form of his old home the orphanage.

Normally Takashi's typical response to an atrocity was to banish it from  consciousness. However the nature of atrocities causes them to refuse  to be buried. Perdition made that apparent enough to the blonde  teenager. Equally as powerful as the desire to deny atrocities is the  conviction that denial does not work. Perdition also made that blatantly  obvious. To Takashi, these locations in Perdition were like folk  wisdom, filled with ghosts who refuse to rest in their graves until  their stories are told. Although this place had nearly killed him, it  was also forcing him to grow. This place wherever it was, was and has  been on his side all along. Only he could hear the chord it strung. That  sweet note that no one else could hear because it only played for him.  Like pieces to a puzzle, things started to make sense, but there were  still some things Takashi couldn't make sense of. It was obvious that  Zell didn't belong here and neither did Meiji. They stayed the same. He  was the only one changing. Right now, it looked like Perdition's goal  was to teach him a lesson; remembering and telling the truth about  terrible events are prerequisites both for the restoration of the social  order and for the healing of individual victims. As true as this felt  though, Takashi still couldn't shake the sinister aura this place  brought to his bones. It felt like the longer he stayed in Perdition,  the more his soul left his body and soon there will be nothing left.

As Takashi stayed close on Zell's heels, a sudden weakness overcame him.  He wasn't drunk, but Takashi's body swayed to the tune playing just for  him. There still were things Takashi had to learn. This truth he had  been seeking, it was coming in full force now. It was orgasmic, no  better. Sex and releasing his seed into Asami couldn't even compare to  this euphoria. And it only got stronger and stronger the deeper they  went into the orphanage. Perdition sang to Takashi. It was telling him  that the conflict between the will to deny horrible events and the will  to proclaim them aloud is the central dialectic of psychological trauma.  People like Takashi, like Sayano, like Yuuko, like Zell, who have  survived atrocities often tell their stories in a highly emotional,  often contradictory, and fragmented manner that undermines their  credibility and thereby serves the twin imperatives of truth-telling and  secrecy. Perdition whispered that only once the truth is fully  recognized and accepted, survivors can begin their recovery. Takashi had  so many problems before because secrecy prevailed. The story of his  traumatic events didn't bubble over as a verbal narrative but as a  symptom, a debilitating mental illness. It was time Takashi opened up to  Zell about his problems. He wasn't sure if he'd have the chance to tell  anyone else.

"Hey Zell, can I tell you something. Something I've never told anyone...not my girlfriend or even my sister Sayano?"

Zell raised one eyebrow inquisitively, "Ok, shoot."

"I have always been a runner, never a shinobi.  I have ran at every stage of my life...b-b-but there has never been a  time when medicine and protecting the lives of those dear to me were not  my greatest joy. And yet I cannot pretend that I'm a machine, a shinobi  that can kill and have it display no impact on my soul. Call me naive,  but I believe that the world can achieve peace one day. However looking  at our situation now, I may not be the person able to bring it...I say  that because after being dragged here, I'm no longer the same person.  Yet in some ways, I am. Protecting Sayano, and Asami and protecting my  comrades, including you...I must say, are the most important things to  me right now. It's hard being here now because I still remember when  there was a time that I was pure and killing...killing was never an  option. When I was a child, I believed life to be sacred, human's most  valued treasure. And so there is in me, always, a nostalgic yearning for  that purity to stay...but if it does, what else am I at risk of losing?  That worry I have will always be constant, but it doesn't have to be.  Like you said, not if I take action. Not if I kill those posing a threat  to my comfort and the comfort of those I love out there in the world.  My yearning of purity and a hand free of blood will never be fulfilled.  However I can fulfill my desire to get you out of here alive and protect  what's mine out there. If I don't do anything else with my time here on  Earth, that's one thing I'll make damn sure happens. Purity is for the  birds. It never brought me anything worth a shit. Each time I would go  on a mission and come in contact with the real fucking world, I always  got bruised and wounded. Not physically, because that's a given, but  mentally. I broke...but you know, I'm tired of being broken. I had to  discover for myself that all I've built my life upon prior had been  lies. Peace can be obtained by not raising your arms, but if you don't,  loved ones get hurt and honestly, I don't think losing someone I care  about to someone else...someone evil is worth blood free peace. Even  though I see things differently now, I still feel the nails driving my  body onto this fucking cross called life. Before, my past counted far  more than the present, but I'm glad to say that I think my future has  taken the past's place. For the longest time, it was like my and my  sister's personal vice to go forwards with our heads forever turned  back. We always said we'd moved on from Fuzengakure, but we never did.  Like even now, we're in the orphanage we grew up in. Ha...I just wish I  could tell her...show her that I've changed for the better...but to also  help her because whether she likes to admit it or not, she's struggling  too." Takashi said with his voice going faint at the end. 

Zell continued to lead the way as the duo searched the orphanage for any  clues or relevant survival materials. He couldn't help but crack a  smile at Takashi's development. He wasn't the overly expressive type, not about anything of substance but not even he could suppress the smile of seeing Takashi stand tall. There was so much of himself that he saw in Takashi, that  it was unreal. But now seeing Takashi grow, Zell couldn't say that  Takashi was now just like him, if anything, Takashi was now stronger  than him. A worthy individual Zell recognized as a companion. He was a whiny case in the beginning, but this new Takashi no longer had the monkey on his back. When they got out of this place, Zell  was sure to keep in contact with this kid. Maybe become actual friends  without these dire circumstances.

​


----------



## Hero (May 25, 2015)

While Zell was off daydreaming about all the  possibilities with Takashi,  he had failed to hear the boy behind him  yelling to watch out. When his  ears finally tuned in to what Takashi  was saying, it was far too late  and Zell came crashing down to the  floor with a thud. "What the fuck?!" Zell murmured confusing rubbing his head, "What was-" he started to say again until he realized what caused his fall, "A girl?"  They couldn't know who was friend or foe but considering the situation  and the girl's wounds she was potentially a victim of Mao's  machinations, just like them."Quick, Takashi get over here. She's passed out and it looks like she could use your help."

Takashi nodded affirmatively and quickly rushed to the girl's side performing emergency first aid.​


----------



## Kenju (May 25, 2015)

_Riokou of Silent Honors_
PERDITION ARC
-Raiders' Season-




Total darkness consumed Riokou's vision. An empty space so vast that she lost recognition of what was up or down. Anger surged through her veins, pumping out further blood through fresh wounds. Fresh wounds, yes, as Riokou was making her charge for Diarmu's hideous existence, fragments of stone tore apart her body, making certainty that she would be swallowed up and die within the blood boiling tsunamis before she could touch her nemesis. 

The truth agonized her more than her wounds could. So much that she didn't notice she passed out. She struggled in her unpleasant slumber. Flashes of horror paced throughout her mind, warning. "Hatori!" Riokou shouted upon awaking. She sat upon in a hurry, almost knocking back the stranger knelt beside her. 

Sweat drenched her face and chest while looking from side to side, nothing of familiarity caught her sight. Frustratingly, she was dropped somewhere unknown yet again. She clenched her fist and slammed it heavily along the wooden floor. Caught up in her temper, she stood up and ignored the presence of the two near her. 

"I have to get to them, I can't let Hatori be with that monster alone!" She spoke in hurry, trying to move but a stinging pain at her side, a wound, paused her momentarily. "So you're just going to leave without a word after patching you up?," she heard those words, she'd normally feel guilty on matters like this but, "I'm sorry but I don't have time to-" she stopped her in tracks once she got a good look at their faces. She squinted her eyes, and upon inspection figured it out, "Takashi Hatekeda...and Zellous Kazama..?," she spoke their names, causing them to show curious expressions as to how she knew. 

Before they could ask, Riokou saved them the breath as she placed a hand over one of her bandages, "I was watching you both at the Chunin Exams and the Nanako Manor some years ago,.....hope that doesn't sound odd," she answered, the unfolding situation causing her to cool down just a bit, still, she remained visibly anxious. 

"Now I know we're all hoping to get out of her, but why are you in such a rush?" Zellous pondered. Narrowing her eyes to the side, the kunoichi answered with little hesitation, "There's a very dangerous monster running around in this....labyrinth. Him and another psychopath have something to do with this. That dangerous monster's name is Diarmu, and I have to stop him before he kills- no, murders  anymore people,"

-------

*--In Between The Lines--*
_--Diarmu--_

He stood there alone, somewhere in the the labyrinth he had no knowledge of. Yet it didn't matter where he was. What mattered was where she was. That cunt-faced bitch Riokou isn't dead. He doesn't know for sure but he's positive of it. 

He had her right under neath his claws, just moments away from eviscerating her body and soul like he anquished over. Still, by some freak accident, she managed to slip by through him. The pure malice in his face was almost enough to shatter his teeth and burst open his blood vessels. Thankfully for him, he was able to regenerate.

Riokou was gone and so was that friend of her's named Hatori. If atleast he had been here, he could have enjoyed displaying his mangled carcass to that girl. To get to the bottom of this insanely bad clusterfuck, Diarmu activated the communicator in his ear.

"Quenser what the fu-"

"I know your angry Diarmu-kun, but-"

"DON'T YOU FUCKING TELL ME WHAT I AM YOU LITTLE SHIT. I had her, she aws right there, I could have sent her straight to hell and what happened!? You and a bunch of your fuck-faced nerds screwed up in my game!"

"..........Listen Diarmu, some intruders got a bit out of hand and caused a mess with the labyrinth, but your meet up with that girl isn't anything that we can't fix back up,"

"You're damn straight you'll all fix this! Once I'm done having fun with that bitch, I'll tear apart the punk that created this mess."

"We're setting up the transport now, oh and Diarmu, if you ever talk to me like that again, I'll kill you like the low level life form you are. Don't forget who put back together that squashed up body Riokou left behind. I can do worse."

"..........Tch,"

The signal ended there, and the red demon king remained alone within the hall. As the portal leading to his destination opened, he spoke to himself

"Once I'm done with her, I'll make an example out of you too. But for now, let the hunt begin," ​


----------



## Chronos (May 25, 2015)

???
Mission Arc: The Few, The Proud , And the Wicked​
Chaos ensued, men ran across a narrow floor as the sounds of gunshots and heavy fire was heard at the distance, fulling the dark of the room in the a brimming light spectacle. The resounding boom of screams soon drowned the field in eerie silence, loud objects breaking, the flashing of a blade crossing the night roamed with the tinge of blood. All of which these helped replaced silence so majestically it caused a shiver to rose over these henchmen's spines, their trembling grew intensely, pressing the button which led the elevator door to open, as their hands sleighed the gun from their hostlers, pointing at the dark and pulling the trigger, blindly shooting over at the darkness in hopes that any or all bullets would meet their target unexpectedly, teeth gritting under the force of hesitation as the other pressed their wanted floor button. The flash of crimson red sphere soon rose from the shadows the slithering wire of metallic substance flew and pierced the body of the first henchmen's shoulder. His hand as a reaction flew to it's bloodied numbing pain, screaming, trying to pry the blade off as quickly as possible. 

_"Damn it! Get it out! Get it OOU--" _

His body pulled and dragged into the dark, his partner witnessing eyes widen as he trembled, the door slowly went to close as the last sound that registered his ears were those of his friends screams fading after the slush of blood suffocating him. He could only imagine... a direct slice towards the throat. His hands reached his neck, his body began to usher its panic unto the exterior, his hands shook without a single ounce of halt, his mind began to recall all the moment he's been in this area.

_"This shit can't be happening... This can't happening at all!!" _

The doors slid open, pulling his gun he rushed unto the end of the hall turned left and placed his hands on the other henchmen's shoulders. 

_"That guys, whatever he is has already taken out more than half of ours, he's a fucking monster, if you see him, hell if you see ANYTHING that's slithering past here you shoot without question!" _

Pushing the guard, he opened the door there a man who's brow furrowed over the stress formed due this hectic situation. The grit of his teeth symbolized annoyance, obviously he was here with bad news and this did not appeal to him, this actually worked completely against him. His fist pounded the table, spilling the glass of whisky to the floor as his voice thundered with a force so large that you could almost hear his lugs bursting with power. 

_"You better be here to fucking tell me he's dead, Oda! You better fucking tell me!"_ 

The henchmen by the name of Oda stepped forward towards his boss, a cold sweat crossing his forehead as he gripped his gun even tighter into his grip. 

_"Who is this fuck and why is he after us? He took out my men in less than a blink in the eye, it's like we're fighting shadows!" _

_"Don't you fucking talk to me like that, you slimy piece of shit, I pay you for a fucking reason, I want his carcass on my fucking table in five minutes if not, I'M GONNA-" _

The lights of this floor flicked off in an instance, the two pull back to the wall away from the window, Oda pulls on the gun's hammer and point on differentiating section, interchanging between the windows and the door. The sound of gun shots are heard from the outside, the sounds come back once more, the sound of steel meeting flesh, along with several strong strike landing flesh. The grunting of pain soon engulfing the silence, a body soon broke through the doors and Oda soon began to fire. The flashes of the bullets lighting the room, and exposing if only slightly the image of the culprit behind all this. His crimson eyes tracing along the room's dark, soon meeting close proximity of Oda. 

His hand chopped his wrist, making him release the gun, kicking the wall, the masked culprit twisted and connected a 180 spin kick on his temple, rushing towards his target, he grappled him from the floor and pushed him slightly, Oda trying to recover his footing, but meeting himself with a barrage of strike all connecting to the head, left hook, uppercut, leap and superman punch. Turning, the boss made his way towards the gun that laid on the floor, pulling his knife and throwing it towards his direction, the dual-edge pierced the weapon and pulled it closer. Oda used this time to retaliate, swinging his left arm as wide to the temple, the masked enigma pulling himself back, avoiding such as another followed, the enigma's footing retreating him ever backward from the incoming strike. An opening, after throwing a third strike by Oda, the enigma came and intercepted, lifting himself from the floor, propelling himself with a spin and stomping his hand towards the floor, Pinning him under his heel, the glimmer of the crimson eye peering on him as this crazed enigma towered before him. With his free leg he slammed another strike on his temple. Flowered by a twisting back flip, the force of his core ushering such of his posterior foot aided the plummet of his skull towards the floor after hitting the back of his head. 

The enigma came and picked up the gun and pointed towards Oda, and without an ounce of remorse pulled the trigger and tossed it aside. The boss stood trembling, undoing his tie as the strength of his feet gave up on him and he witnessed the image of the target even within the darkness. The black that smeared into his sclera, the bloody crimson of his eye... The same eye that slowly shifted its focus towards him, and began to pace toward his location. Dressed in dark, blood smearing from his hand, a mask of a cannibal on his face, a eerie smile that exposed teeth and tubes as if were also a gas mask on it's neck. 

​
_"N-Now listen, we can work this out, we--"_

Grabbing him by his tie, the enigma pulled and pounded him, once, twice, three times, before he lifted him off the floor by his neck and slammed him into the wall, flipping him over after he was done. As the boss coughed the blood from his mouth a powerful kick met his jaw, the enigma pacing around him, men appearing by the hall, without witnessing, he threw a kunai, stabbing the one in the middle as if exploded with a tag that it had wrapped around in its hilt. 

"Work things out? Work things out!? You fucked me over and you expect me to just come to terms with you!? Do you even know what the fuck you were gonna do to me you little bitch!" 

He rose from the floor, trying to grasp his and summoning whatever strength he had in mind. 

_"I'm- I'm sorry, alright, Rosuto. I didn't know you-"_ 

The enigma lifted him from the floor, pushed him into the wall and kicked his chest with all the force he could muster, after his mouth opened to release whatever sort of scream this action had caused him was immediately interrupted, the hand of the enigma jammed itself into his mouth and pulled his tongue, quickly sleighing the knife from his hostler, a flash traced the void space between the two and his tongue was chopped off his mouth, leaving him screaming, yearning for aid without an audible source to sustain his works. 

_"ARRAAAAGGHHH!! ARRGAGGAGAGAG!!!! UGHHAAARFGAGAHHH!!!" _

"Don't you ever say my name again. You knew this was coming... Boss."

He grabbed his hair and pulled him to stand, pushed him to the chair and pounded his face once again. 

"Who payed you?" 

He gasping for air, he couldn't speak, but he was trying to tell him he didn't know. His head sifting to the side as tears ran from his face. 

"WHO PAYED YOU TO TELL THEM MY SECRET!" 

More incoming blows to the ribs, the air in his lungs escaped him in increasingly fast burst with each hit. His gasping was increasing, but forcing a noise was possible. So Rosuto continued with the assault. 

_"The Augur, it was the Augur!" _

He stopped. The Augur... that name... He was foreigner. Even if the man couldn't speak too well he knew that's what he said. He wasn't from around this part and even so, he was suppose to be a criminal crime boss that Ross once aided during the two and a half year span he spent in hiatus. His teeth clenched as his mind began to systematically think of all the crimes lords that were connected, and all the situation he would have to encounter. This situation was severe, and someone was planning his down fall and whoever it is, is withing the inner working of secrets sects that were foreign to most of the villages who aren't directly involved with these. Names from countries far far away soon rose. This was no matter he could leave to idle. 

"Scum, rot with the rest of the filth." He kicked him, flipping the chair over along with the man that sited. There, as he coughed and coughed, rose to his feet once more. The enigma left. He knew what his purpose was, he needed to warn everyone, he needed to...

*SLICE*​
"Like you once said, Boss. I'm a _*Parasite*_ to you people."​


----------



## Hollow (May 25, 2015)

> *Notice!*
> *3*/3
> SPD: *5↑*
> STA: *3↕*​



*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XVI_

?Yuuko-chan!? Jeeha shouted, finally catching up with them and stopping just a few feet before stepping onto Suzuki?s ice ring, his eyes wide as he took in the scene. ?What...?

The boy didn?t have the chance to speak as their enemy turned sharply, facing the newcomer instead of the girl he had been fighting alone for a while now and Yuuko cursed loudly. Her sprites had been summoned and she had finally had Suzuki in the position she had wanted, Jeeha?s arrival would place a new dent on her plan. She was about to honestly chide the boy for thinking he could play knight in shining armor when she was fighting seriously, but then she felt it.

Water is Yuuko?s first and main release, could even be called a heritage depending on how you look at the girl?s background. Her skill with it has slowly been refined over the years of training she?s had with it. Raiton, though, is where her passion lies with. Not only because it?s a representation of hear dear village but also because she?s honestly fascinated with how the element works. And her feelings for it shows on the way she uses each, her pride over having the honor to bear the symbol for kaminari tattooed on her skin and the ability to create black lightning never diminishing over time.

So, she felt it coming and crouched down. One of her own personally favorite jutsu, the lightning spear, dashed past right past her. It wouldn?t place more than a dent on his armor, so Yuuko didn?t particularly care if Suzuki had been able to avoid the blow or not. Instead she looked back, past the trees, and managed to catch a glimpse of blue. Ren. She parted her lips, probably going to say something, but a sudden sharp pain shut her mouth for good. The girl felt as if she was about to implode and let out a piercing scream. She grabbed Akai and Midori and squeezed them both to her chest, mentally ordering them to retreat back home as gravity apparently stopped working and she felt her body rising.

Her fingers were helplessly trying to hold on to whatever she could grab, but the pull was too strong and the pain too horrible for her to actually be able to focus on her actions (and even then, she wasn?t sure it she could keep her hold). There was a horrible moment when she wasn?t even sure whether she was being pulled upwards or if her body was falling downwards and she barely had enough time to assess the black hole she was being pulled into before her mind gave in and allowed her the mercy of not having to go through the rest.

-

The first thing Yuuko thought of when she came back from the death was that it was way too bright. It could be night and the stars would still feel like glaring stadium lights to her poor eyeballs. The fact that she immediately opened them and rose to a sitting position only did worse, her chest quickly rising and falling as her poor lungs tried to take in as much air as they could. In the middle of her whizzing and still strong headache though, she could barely make out words that suddenly invaded her mind.

?Hey there, can you hear me? It?s God."​


----------



## Hollow (May 25, 2015)

> *Notice!*
> STA: *0↓*​



*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XVII_

"A very vengeful and wrathful God!?

Still gasping for air, Yuuko looked around, her eyes wide but movements slow. There was no one suspicious around but she was hearing voices...again. ...Mao again? No... But she wasn't going crazy either. She rubbed her face and ignored it. Her ears in particular had gone through a pretty painful experience after all and she still felt like she had somehow gotten caught in one of Lightning's giant tornados or something. It wouldn't be abnormal to hear something and have her brain try to make sense of it and translate it to words.

?Nah I don?t really have a messiah complex, I actually think my name sounds better than God. Better symmetry in my three letters.?

So it was him. _Again_. Taking a deep breath, she lied down on her back and closed her eyes, trying to gather all her patience for whatever was coming. She couldn't lose her cool like last time, she couldn't allow his words to get to her again. Somehow, this was feeling like a much harder battle than fighting a hundred Suzukis. "Shouldn't the fact that you think your own name sounds better than _God_ be worse than having a messiah complex? Not really sure what you're trying to prove there," she answered, giving herself a mental pat on the back for how chill her words came out.

"But maybe the Pope could help you figure that out better than I. You could lock him up in this hell hole instead. I'm sure you two would be the best of friends."

"Did you kiss your mother with that mouth?"

"I brush my teeth," she automatically remarked, feeling rather satisfied with herself. Living with Tora had its ups too after all. But she rubbed her eyes again and sighed, the entire situation was just way too surreal. "Are you just here to taunt me about mama again?" Her voice grew cold, her playfulness leaving as the muscles around her neck grew tense even as she fought to keep a poker face. "Shouldn't you have better things to do with your time?"

Her lips thinned and she braced for his answer. You're doing great Yuuko, she told herself. Keep at it and maybe you'll get answers and a map too. Another deep breath and she willed a grin to spread her lips. "Or are you actually here to apologize, say it was all a mistake and send me on my merry way back home?"

?Blah blah blah blah blah. You?re so typical, I almost want to kill you being such a chatty Kathy. Rosuto has told you a spoiler or two, or maybe three. It?s really of little consequence though. You know who I am and you know why I'm here.?

A sigh left her lips as she reached up to scratch her hair, glaring at nothing with annoyance. How long was this conversation going to be yet? They'd already be going at it for a while and the man hadn't said anything useful yet. She turned to her side and closed her eyes, imagining she was turning her back to him. She was about to brush him off and tell him to go away but the pull of curiosity was so strong it forced her to sit up instead, pulling her knees and resting her head on them. "Okay," she said simply, her fingers playing with a particularly bad hole on her shorts.

"Why are you talking to me right now though?" Yuuko asked with a frown. "What do you want out of me Mao?"

?I?ve got a side parlay in mind for you. You know that I only need one of you; I don?t care what happens to the rest so long as you die. The little ice fairy told you as much. Have you actually looked at the people you?re with though??

_The little ice fairy_...she thought of the white glow that surrounded Rosuto whenever he used his power. It kind of fit. Yuuko shook her head, her hair whipping around her as she tried to focus on the man's actual question. "Ren and Jeeha. Of course," she answered. Was he going to try to get her to fight them and accelerate whatever goal he was trying to achieve? "What about them?"

?Those two boys you?re with, well you see they aren?t really friends. The blue haired one is plotting against the other kid. If he already has it out for his friend and countryman? well you see where I?m going with this.?

"I have a feeling Ren isn't really friends with a lot of people," she spoke back. His words fit her prediction about what he was trying to do. "So, what, are you going to go talk with them now and try to get them to move against me too? Given up on Suzuki's abilities already?" The girl was actually trying to get some time to think about his words. On one side, she didn't want to give in to his words and do exactly as he wanted of her. On the other...they weren't exactly friends, the three of them. They had conceived that plan and Ren hadn't even shown up. Jeeha was friendly but...

"The fact that they have a problem is no concern of mine. It's nice to know you're looking out for me though, now I'll know to just leave them to their business and find a way out of this pit by myself. You could just let me go, you know?" She asked quietly, trying to reason with him in a playful manner. "It would be one less person in this freak show of a contest. I assure you, I am not the person you're looking for."

?If he kills you how are you going to avenge that mother you?re always prattling on about? If you play ball little girl, I?ll tell you why your mama is dead.?​


----------



## Hollow (May 25, 2015)

> *Notice!*
> STA: *0↓*​



*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XVIII_

Her back snapped straight as she immediately looked up, his words shocking all her exhaustion away. Yuuko gulped and stared at her feet, still inside her boosted roller blades, with a strained expression. She remained quiet though, her mind caught between shouting her agreement to the plan and refusing in favor of doing what's right.

Mama is dead. She's been dead for a while now. Finding out who killed her and why they did it wouldn't bring her back. But it would offer closure for Yuuko. Was it worth it though? Was that closure worth two lives? Especially when the promise came from a mad man whose voice had only ever sounded inside her mind?

"No one here is innocent little girl, not even you. Only one of you lives and the rest of you die, kiss, kiss, bang, bang. It's that simple."

There was a gravel ingrained in his tenor as he changed his tone to something far more morose.

"Even if I let you go this was always apart of your destiny Yuuko Shinohara. You can refuse to take part but then you die and your mother's death is never solved. She was a theiving bitch in her own right too so it's not some great crime of impunity."

In all her femininiy, Yuuko snorted. Quite loudly. "Mama didn't die protecting me," she said, her words hard. It would've been a prettier story if she had, but the honest truth was she didn't. "If that was the reason behind her death, I wouldn't be standing here either. You know that so quit fucking with me or my mama."

She took a deep breath, calming herself before her nerves got too out of hand. "You delivered your message and I understand what you want. If you're waiting for me to confirm something, get yourself a chair; you'll have to wait and see. Now go play with someone else, I'm too busy plotting your murder to give you attention." Her words came out tired and quiet as she rubbed her temples and closed her eyes. "Isn't Rosuto-san after your neck, actually? You sure you should be paying him a visit instead?"

"Look around you little one, don't you think Ros-kun is punching above his weight just a bit? Little clown tricks aren't going to get the job done against someone like me when I'm the one who taught the clown in the first place. You don't even have the cognitive awareness to realize that plotting my _murder_ is giving me attention."

*"ZEHAHHAHAHAHAHA!"*

The villain erupted into laughter as if his feet were being tickled by a feather. What the girl was intimating was too much for him to bear the cross of austerity, even in a moment like this.

The girl's cheeks flushed, her eyes widening with indignancy as she crossed her arms in front of her chest. "Good thing Rosuto-san is smarter than I am then," she argued back but then grew serious much like the man had before. "The pupil always surpasses the mentor. And if you find yourself invincible, you'll soon learn the truth. He's strong."

"You sound slightly obsessed. You really don't know anything though, do you? You're more like a fangirl than anything; you can't even have a conversation about your own well being without bringing him up."

"Not a _fangirl_," she argued, somehow blushing a little harder. "A f-friend," at this point, Yuuko stared up at nothing with a dreamy look on her face and giggled, picturing Edie, Rosuto and herself just hanging out together or having a tea party along with her sprite sisters. "Either way, that's none of your business," the chuunin chided the man, clearing her throat and planting her feet back on the ground.

"Yeah, yeah, yeah, just give it some thought. Give an honest effort in here and I'll tell you who killed your mother and why. I'll be in touch little one."

Mao?s voice faded and Yuuko was left alone once more. Her grin faded and was instead replaced by an impassive expression, his words and deal ringing in her head. The idea behind his inciting was obvious, Suzuki had failed and Mao wouldn?t be getting what he was looking for if the subjects made friends instead of killing each other. So the question here wasn?t whether she was being tricked or not. No?the question was whether she wanted to be tricked or not. Two years and a half and all she knew about her mama?s death was the party the murderer was involved with and here was Mao presenting answers for all her questions, neatly presented on a golden plate?freshly bathed in Jeeha?s and Ren?s blood.

Before asking herself whether she?s capable of making such an exchange though?Yuuko must actually see things for what they are. At this point, there was no telling what would happen should she challenge Jeeha and Ren like that?except the chances of her going home would probably lower quite a bit. And then, even if she could get past them and whomever else was thrown her way?nothing was keeping Mao from giving her the answers and then slashing her throat open to enjoy watching her die with the knowledge in her eyes that she knew the name but would never be able to exact revenge. That was probably what the bastard would do, too.

Given these circumstances, there was no other choice. Yuuko would remain quiet about the conversation and carefully observe how both boys acted. If Mao said proved to be right, then they had a grudge against one another and would target each other first if she gave them no reason to turn at her instead. Eyes wide open and ears sharp. For now, her main priority will be to find an exit and go home whilst keeping a close eye out for any suspicious behavior or unnoticed traps.

With an assertive nod, Yuuko made quick work of removing her roller blades and attached them to her belt. She didn?t have the chakra to summon Akai at this point and as long as she lets the motors rest a little, they should prove useful again at a later moment. Ren and Jeeha were nowhere around and she needed to regroup with them as quickly as possible. This appeared to be a completely different area and, after Rosuto?s explanation, she deduced it to be the second floor of the boss tower. The girl would be teasing the boys once they were found again, they had traveled levels through a hole someone cracked somewhere after all.​


----------



## Hero (May 26, 2015)

*Tsughi Kawahara*
The Crusade
PART 2


​ 










__________

After Zane and Kagami left her office, Tsughi reinstated her Magic Lantern Body Technique to resume transmission with other individual disciples of The Crusade in private. This particular member that Tsughi was about to further engage would in time prove to be vital in their introduction to the ninja world.

"Are you there?" Tsughi spoke softly to initiate the conversation.

"Yes Divine, at your service." the male voice replied submissively. Tsughi moaned deeply upon hearing the man's voice. There was nothing quite like being worshiped. However now was not the time to over indulge. Now was the time to start moving all the chess pieces on the board.

"Men will never be free until the last king is strangled with the entrails of the last priest. The government, especially forms of monarchy are outdated. You more than any of the disciples should know that. Its concept was eradicated long ago, but yet they're still making the corpses dance. The Inoue are especially notorious for this. They throw the 'thieves' in prison, but fail to rid of the actual thieves on the throne. Tell me, how could one knowingly oppress a group by stripping them of their freedom?"

The disciple was about to respond to Tsughi's question, but she cut his mental signal off. "That was rhetorical. In the Inoue Kingdom, a land full of radiant light, everything is transparent. There is no place to hide their dark hearts..." Tsughi paused before proceeding with her message, "Within a system which denies the existence of freedom, fear  tends to be the order of the day. Fear of imprisonment, fear of torture,  fear of death, fear of losing friends, family, property or means of  livelihood, fear of poverty, fear of isolation, fear of failure. It is not easy for those conditioned by  fear under the iron rule of government to free  themselves from the enervating miasma of fear. That is why you must ignite a revolution amongst the citizens in the Inoue Kingdom to fight for equality and the freedom they've been denied. Those who deny freedom to others, deserve it not for themselves and under the new world order we strive to set forth, they have no way of reattaining it. You see, disobedience and chaos are the true foundation of liberty. It's no coincidence these words are synonymous with freedom. And of course, those subject to the rule of the government are nothing more than slaves. Freedom is a delicately fragile thing and it's on the verge of extinction. We, The Crusade must not give up on this fight. _Etsuya_, you know what you must do. They will be an example to the world for what's to come." Tsughi sighed dreamily.


"Yes Divine. We, the world, and the Inoue will watch everything that was so carefully planned collapse and the Inoue won't be able to help but smile at the beauty of their destruction." The General of the Inoue Kingdom Army smiled in the cold moonlight as the transmission went out.​


----------



## Cjones (May 26, 2015)

*Do You Know Your Enemy VI -Interlude- * 


This impressive structure is known to all as a crown jewel for the church of Jashin.  Incredibly prosperous and ever growing there can be no seen limit to the church’s power or the influence of its mere presence in the surrounding areas. Doubling as both a cathedral and connector between shinobi and samurai regions, extravagantly designed and built in-between the Frostback Mountains and a lush forested area filled with nothing, but woods and lakes. Its deep lustrous yellow peak built upon ivory towers touched the clouds. An egregious structure that any couldn’t help but look at in awe.

“The church is showing off with this cathedral…Looks like a dam housing a small city.” The sultry voice of Di came muffled from pillow buried into her face. A blanket strewn over her body that covered very little of her exposed flesh. Inside the room of a hotel this three man cell loitered. Specifically a ‘theme’ room it was, this one being of the moon, so everything from the ceiling and walls, to the furniture and floors were comprised of beige, ivory, taupe, black, gray, and white. These are colors that appear to be without color as is the moon. Something that girls wanted yet Katashi was adamantly against. Nevertheless the females of the group won out in the end. 

“This room is very calming...and look.” Creaking hinges of an opening door caused Ran’s face to beam with delight. “A very commodious walk in closet.” She admired with a leisurely walk through. Only the harsh hem to signal the attention of all inside brought forth the attention of both girls to the emotionally subdued male of the Senju clan. 

“Can we discuss matters actually pertaining to the mission at hand or am I to continue sitting idly by while the both of you continue to waste our time with nothing productive?” His scolding drew Ran to the table with an apology followed by Di’s excessive yawning while pulling herself from the bed wearing only enough to cover all the key features of her body. “Why aren’t you wearing any clothes?” Katashi eyed her, earning an equally bored look from her. “Because I was trying to go to sleep before we start? What are you, my babysitter? Most guys would be all into this.” She stated plainly. 

“Your form means very little before what we have to do; likewise, by proxy, I am your leader considering I’m the only Jonin among us.” Di only shrugged and rested her face into her hands. “So I’ve heard before.” Ran looked between the two worried that, before the mission even started, there was the real possibility that they weren’t going to any type of cohesive unit. “S-so about the mission? Katashi?” Breaking up this taut atmosphere was the best thing to do now as Katashi nodded his head in acknowledgment. 

“Bishop Susumu.” The smack numerous pictures were littered across the round table they sat.



“Newly appointed, he oversees the diocese as its chief pastor. Describe as progressive and open-minded, he has gained a following and converted many to Jashinism over his twelve years as a member of the church. He was only recently promoted to Bishop, which is attributed to his former mentioned characteristics. Now the concerns around the area of vanishing travelers and sudden fanatical adoration, even among those labeled as faithless, started approximately half a year ago.” Katashi placed a folder of affidavit filled with statements of many claiming to have seen people ‘spirited away’ and groups of the Bishop’s ministers prowling the wooded areas at night. 

“Bishop Susumu was placed here two months before the incidents began.” Di sighed as she shuffled through the numerous pictures and letters across the table. “So kidnap/brainwashing? So close in relation in his promotion to Bishop? Guy isn’t that smart.” She spoke a bit unimpressed.

“…….” 

“If he’s a fool that makes this this entire assignment much easier for us.” Pulling open the drawer of the nearby dresser, pieces of clothing traveled to the air and into both ladies hands. “These are cloaks worn by the acolytes. At twilight we will join the worshippers, then at the end of service with we’ll canvass the inside of the cathedral with Minori-sama acting as support from the outside. Any questions?” Di only scratched the inside of her ear just before Katashi was ready to end the discussion, Ran finally spoke up after her prolonged silence. 

“Are we…going to kill the bishop?” The uncertainty within her could be seen by both her teammates. Ran was having a much harder time accepting everything that was going on. “Whatever we find about these incidents will lead to the answer of that question.” He simply left it at that. Ran had hoped to find some form of comfort in the answer to that question; however, she could see in the cold glance of Katashi that he wasn’t planning on pacifying her uneasiness about everything by being any sort of kind or understanding. Although this reluctance didn’t come from her inability to accept what she had to do, no, it was much deeper than that. 

_“If only Hisashi was here…maybe I wouldn’t feel this way.”_ Ran thought in addition to excusing herself from the table and exiting the room. Di looked back at the door with empathy before sighing and leaving the table herself. “Wake me up when it’s time to go leader.” She yawned and scratched her lower back revealing a partial tattoo of Kumogakure and her not so modest sleeping attire. 

“Put some clothes on.” Katashi demanded. “I’ll think about it.” Her rebuttal to his demand came but a second later.

“No.”

​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 26, 2015)

Hey, it?s been a while. Last time I went and had to force that fuck faced oldman to pay his debts, to say the truth I was kinda relieved that he agreed after our little talk although there was also a bit of disappointment, I mean, I would totally tap that daughter of his. After that not much happened, I went back to the city, saw Lust?s concert -yes, she is a celebrity just so you know- and after that went and hired some prostitutes to spend the night. What? Since when am I the kind to allow others to touch me? Well, I?m not that against it once I have given permission; if I take a very, very small dose of tranqulizers I can go with it. Now now, don?t go thinking that I am some sort of drug addict, I won?t let go of the pleasure just because I have so wrong crap in the head and those pills help a little to the cause.

Changing topics, the reason as to why I am here in this gigantic building is because I have been summoned. Fuck, I could spend my time sleeping somewhere or something, why am I the one who has to go around working? Such a pain in the ass. Reaching the top floor of the building, I walk directly towards the last door of the hall. I knock the door and enter as soon as I hear a positive reply from the inside. What? just because I?m a cunt doesn?t mean I gotta be impolite...not all the time at least. My gaze wanders the room until I find the reason of my presence in this place.

"You finally arrived, Akaya."

Even now his calm and coceited tone irks me the bad way. To top it the bastard is drinking...well whatever he is drinking I?m sure tastes like shit. Akabane is sitting on his personal couch, his mouth holding a smoke between his lips as his orbs are fixed on me. His hair is just a slong a sthe first time I saw him, I could even say that he hasn?t changed in the slightest since that day in the Land of Demons where he crushed me to pieces single handedly.



Just remembering that pisses me off, back then I got completely trashed like a ragdoll and not only I didn?t even left a scratch on this man, but whatever little - and now unexistent- pride I had was totally shattered. "C?mmon take a seat." he says and I have no reason to refuse, that?s the elast he can do when he called me over from my sweet and peaceful home. Immediately I sit down like a complete brute in the middle of the long sofa before placing my feet on the little center table in front of where I am sitting."You didn?t bring Miria with you?" his question is foolish, of course I would bring that freaking mute brat with me, if I leave her alone only God knows what kind of trouble she could get herself into. Seriously, after all these years I can?t stop getting the short end of the stick and keep being a babysitter?     

"She came but since she seemed tired I ordered the driver you sent to take her to a room, Rauji-san. Anyway, what?s all of this about? Do you need me for a job?"

Yes, if possible I would like to end this as quickly as possible. I don?t like this guy nor his followers contrary to what I perceive their feelings are towards me. Seriously one of the biggest, if not the biggest, crime syndicate of the continent actually having a set of mind where every member is precious just like a real family sounds farly sickening. I hate it, there?s no fucking way in hell these guys could be seen as family to me. "Heh, always streight to the point as always." he says that at the same time as he stands up and walks over to the extremely expensive desk located close to the window of the room, window that is also very big. Open a drawer, he take sout a few documents which he gives to me. The information about whatever kind of mission I am supposed to do I guess. Opening the folder, I see immediately two pictures that call my attention; there someone who I assume is a member of the organization is talking with a duo that is strikingly familiar. One of them - the man - has messy red hair and blue eyes, the other one -the woman - has dark hair and pearl colored eyes"A Hyuga?" I ask more to myself than to Hakuryu(White Dragon).

"That?s right, Konoha has started to move so befor ethey start butting their noses in soemthing that doesn?t concern them-"

"You want me to dispose of them? Two shinobi from Konoha and a traitor?"

The silence stays for a second, he knows that I hate it, I don?t want to be used as a tool used for killing anymore. If I kill I will because I want to, because I deem it needed and that is something that hasn?t changed. Not because someone ordered me."Yes and no. I only want you to keep them away from our businesses. At first we thought they were seeking information on us but that?s not exactly the case." I raise an eyebrow at his explanation, if they aren?t trying to spy on Jigoku, then what are they trying to find?"They are looking for you. And that person chatting with them did not betray us, once I knew what they were after, I asked Greed to send someone to give them some false information." I couldn?t be more confused, if they alreayd had false information and our activities were still completely safe, what?s the point of calling me?

"Then, what does this have to do with me?"

"I don?t want that  information to be completely false. We told them that in a few days you would be at the Land of Tea. So I wnat you to meet with them."

"What for?"

"So you make it clear to them that Konoha is not your place anymore."

Oh, so that is what he meant. 

"Any complaint?"

"Not at all. As long as you keep in mind the other end of our bargain, I will be your son, your dog or whatever you want."

With that said I stand up and walk over to the exit so I can travel to the Land of Tea asap. But then a sound mad eby his foot stops me and makes turn around to listen to whatever he has to say before I leave.

"Two weeks from now, we all will have a reunion. Make sure to come and not leave us hanging like last time. All of the seven sins must be assembled so we can go on with the meeting."

I only nod and then leave. Tsk, what a fucking pain.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Moving Up

_______________________________________​
Ren Houki came to with a dull throb in his head and an ache in his backside. Dark spots of light danced in his vision as his eyes fluttered open, the scenery slowly - but surely - coming into focus. And what a scenery it was. A wide open room scattered with boxes, dilmly lit by aged lamps on the walls, but lit just enough for the boy to make out the identity of the bloodied lifeless body stretched out across the floor of the room. Makoto Ha.

_I suppose this would be the Black Forest Relocation Group's warehouse, then. Why, it seems as though we've been moved halfway across the world. _He got up, slowly dusting himself off, and walked to his friend's corpse. Of course he knew that it wasn't real, but the detail on it really was impeccable. Right down to where the stab wound was, and the burn on his skin from exposure to high levels of heat. _No doubt, to try and engineer me into killing Jeeha. I'd be a fool to wash down years of planning on a single murderous impulse, though. God knows how many of those I've had already.

_Besides, he'd seen the body so many times in his nightmares that the whole thing had lost the conniving novelty it once had. By all means, the scene should no longer have been able to invoke such rage. His fists balled and his pale blue eyes narrowed themselves coldly. _And yet it still boils away underneath. I guess the years really haven't done much to temper me. _

He exhaled a cool breath, unballed his fists and took a moment to concentrate. There were more important things to be done, and those were what he needed to focus on. _Well, Jeeha and Yuuko are still here. I should probably go look for them first. More time alone means more time to have second thoughts on the whole not killing thing, after all. For all three of us._ Ren Houki spared the body of his best friend one last look and turned for the exit in search of his companions.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
Moving Up

_______________________________________​
"Oh, man," were the first words that came from the auburn haired shinobi's mouth as his consciousness returned. Somer; subdued in tone, as opposed to the usual cheerful bounce in his voice. There was little difference, really, between the forest in Kumogakure's mountains and the forest he found himself in right now. It was just as dark, just as cold, and just as gloomy. Were it not for the hauntingly familiar hill rising in the distance, Jeeha might have even realised a difference. _Of all places, here. Damn it. This definitely isn't good. I should probably find Yuuko._ He sighed.

_But how? _He asked himself internally, scratching at his head. He didn't have several extra sets of eyes to scout around with like Ren did, nor did he have the benefit of advanced sensory abilities. And this forest was even more densely packed than the other one; the dead trees were truly plentiful here. Even besides that, how would they get out of here, once they found each other? That boy who talked a lot earlier - Rosuto - said that the only way to go up was to kill each other.

Ren had a plan before. To hitch a ride on Suzuki once Mao appeared to bail him out again, but that had failed. He'd failed to turn up until right at the very end and, up until that point, Jeeha had begun to suspect that the Houki was just going to leave the two to their fates. After all, if Suzuki killed the two of them as he very nearly had done, he could go up, right? He'd seen Ren do things just as callous and ruthless. But now, even if they were still to go with that plan, Suzuki was nowhere to be found. 

Yuuko, too, had a plan before. To look for some sort of hidden exit somewhere, either through walking until they found some sort of door or digging until they... came across something. Truthfully, he'd wrote off _that _particular strategy almost as soon as she said it, if only just because he couldn't be arsed with walking endlessly.

With all other alternatives scratched off, what else was there to do? If he could avoid it, Jeeha preferred not playing into Mao's hands. There was no real reason for him to kill Yuuko and he wasn't actually sure if he could beat Ren in a proper fight. Even moreso with him as disadvantaged as he was; the Houki had been very conservative with his chakra use, while his own tank was beginning to run down from continuous fighting. Moreover, Lin was unlikely to be pleased if he killed her little brother, and that was perhaps even more terrifying than being stuck in the forest. At the very least, Suzuki seemed to guarantee a swift death.

He swallowed. _No, I'll keep going. There's gotta be a way outta here, somehow. _If nothing else, the massive hole in the sky that opened up before he blacked out gave him some gradation of hope with this whole situation.


----------



## Kenju (May 26, 2015)

[- H E A V E N L Y Code - ]
-Reign of Liberator's Rain Arc (Act III)-
<"The Return of All Things Good & Bad">]

Under the drizzling rain of the Rain Village, Riokou stood inside an abandoned building to keep herself from being too drenched._" "I guess I should have waited a bit before talking with the locals. They're understandably restless,_ she commented to herself, but a familiar and unpleasant voice entered her head. "That's true, you're not as considerate as you make yourself out to be," Yubel, the vile spirit only for Riokou's eyes to see, stood beside her, watching beside the window as well. 

"Such a depressing-looking village, I'm not surprised such a fiery devastation happened here," Yubel made it's off-handed and rude remark without remorse for the sight streets away. "...Shut up, Yubel," the girl didn't need  to say anything more for the demon to give a wicked sneer. It folded it's arms alongside the girl that rested her elbow on the window's ledge. 

The marching of feet caught the attention of her ears. Her blue eyes, along with Yubel's peered down at the street just in front of the building they were in. About a group of thirty men and women in white ceremonial robes followed in lines of three, covering the road they were on and drawing attention from the surrounding villagers. In their lead was a golden chariot being wheeled by two white horses. 

The silhouette of a single woman could be seen through the curtains of the roofed chariot that covered that woman from the rain. Word of some religious preacher was becoming more prominent recently. Riokou felt this must of been what so many were referring to. "She carries herself more like a princess than a religious leader," she criticized with a curious look.

"And what's a princess without her knight?"

A unknown voice called out behind her, causing Riokou to instantly swing around and find a woman slinging a white blade for her throat. She dodged by lowering her stance and allowing that white sword to tear apart the window she stood at before 



A white sword.

Silver armor and silver hair to match with red lipstick on her lips. A female knight, or so she seemed. The only one that Riokou knew by these features was of course, Veronika. The kunoichi scrapped at the floor subconsciously as memories of bad blood between the two of them resurfaced through her mind. "Veronika, of all places what are you doing here!?" a vicious tone her voice, Riokou stood eye length at the smiling silver knight.

"I could ask you the same thing Riokou. I'm on my job as a bodyguard, checking out the nearby buildings for assassins and here I find you. Hahahaha!!! This has to be some blessing from god," Veronika mocked as her blade scrapped the wooden floor, revealing her hostility towards the younger female. "...You work for that religious leader?" narrowing her eyes, she slowly removed a single kunai from her holster.

Unconcerned of whatever her enemy could have, Veronika looked down at her, "That's right, little girl. Oh I guess I can't call you a little girl anymore with how you've grown now. I didn't think a brat like you could get any curves but looks like I was wrong. Well, either way, I'm sure you couldn't snatch up a man with that personality could you?" 

"You would know," three words was all Riokou said with her cold eyes before launching her kunai. The tool was easily met with a single swat of Veronika's sword before she herself charged after the girl. At the time it took Veronika to sweet away her strike, Riokou channeled a series of handseals, bringing forth a pink mist to coat her right hand. The knight stopped in front of the challenger and swung her blade from her hip and and upward.

BAM

The sword met Riokou's mist coated hand with a punch, sending it to recoil if only for a moment. At that time, she swapped out another kunai with her left and brought it up to cut through her attacker's throat. Veronika pivoted backwards to evade the small weapon. "Well you've gotten some skill compared to when you were just a punching bag, but how about this!?"  Despite being 10 feet away, Veronika swung her blade vertically, and the kunoichi knew well why. The knight's weapon had the ability to extend it's length, though that extra length was unseeable to the human eye. 

Still, Riokou took a careful look of the swings trajectory and side-stepped the attack just in time to quickly closing in for a counter strike. "Your trick won't work on me!" she lunged forward with a heavy fist. "Oh?" Veronika retaliated by continuing her missed swing, the 12 length invisible blade cutting and destroying the floor they stood on. Riokou's unstable footing fell through breaking ground, collapsing her stance and falling through large cut.

"Aghh!!" her back collided with the floor just below, pain jolting through her spine. Up above, the silver knight stood on what was left of the higher floor of the building. Confidence in victory was, like always, in her hands. What was also in her hands, was a sword that grew 30 feet in an invisible length. "As you Japanese say; 'sayonara'!" Veronika unceremoniously swung down that blade to cut apart her green-haired rival. 
​​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 26, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[The Labyrinth Call, Floor I]​*​
[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang IV]​
-Perdition-​
With a loud and echoing thud Akane slams off a near wall as she took a sharp turn. Rounding a bend in the corridor she caught up to the prey she was chasing. The Gokiburi head pulsated as it shifted it's waist, the glowing patterns on its head seemed to pulse with a soft light while it staggered around to face her. Pulling herself from the wall Akane pushed a hand forward across the knotted ground beneath her. As dust lightly billowed under the movement of her hand, she failed to notice the effect that this place seemed to have on her, the terrain had drastically changed on her. As the insect like being slowly turned to her, a piercing cry much like someone pulling a bow across a violin, echoes from the beast causing it's head to shake violently.

The wild woman's eyes widen just seconds before she pulled her moving arm back. With a shockwave of pain running through her head, Akane cups her ears and backs a step or two away as the more earthen walls began to look like they were bleeding. The dark viscous liquid bubbled and churned running down the walls leaving a glistening  sheen in the ambient light of the now twisting cave that the redhead found herself in. Low, animalistic, growls slowly reverberate in Akane's throat as she backed away, in her angst she done what her enemy wanted her to do. Which she now realized was to lead her into a ambush. "Dink you got ol' Akane?" is rhetorically asked to herself as she crouched defensively. 

With a quick snap Akane's eyes widen with her head turning to the left, from the inky darkness behind her, a claw reached in an effort to take her head off. The swamp girl's only saving grace in this instant was her Bestialgan, and her quick reaction that just narrowly avoids her a fate that many before today's little exercise had fallen too. Allowing her legs and arms to relax, Akane falls to her stomach allowing just a few strands of her hair to be stripped from her. "Spinnin' Fang!" With a quick spin of her hips Akane, like a break dancer, spins on her stomach for just a moment before pushing up with her hands. Allowing her legs to loosen in the spin she kicks out in a light modification of her defensive technique she pushes the enemy away from her, allowing a break for the swamp native to regain her footing.

To her surprise, and anger, she finds that she was surrounded by a small mob of these things, all with their bulbous head pulsing in sync with one another. It didn't take a genius to realize that these things were communicating with one another. All of her time in the swamps of her home told her and showed her that some insects were a hive mind, or that they acted together to protect the hive and that is what this place was to them a hive. One that they protected and did the bidding of their master who pulled the strings from behind a veiled curtain. "Dat all you haf? Gun need mor' dan dat to take ol' Akane down." is boasted as the girl rotated her left arm. Now all she needed was some 'shine and a good lay after she was done. A slow grin spread across her lip while she stuck her tongue out and licked in anticipation.

The wait wasn't long, the hive mind of the Gokiburi clicked and their mission began once again. Like a wave of foul intent the mob attacks. Razor sharp claws at the ready to tear, stab and rend. The swamp girl was ready though, tooth and fang she was just as ready to take the fight to these malformed insects. Bounding off one foot to the other Akane fires off toward the nearest creature to her. Like ants swarming an invader to their nest, the Gokiburi all react simultaneously as the wave of limbs, claws and bulbous noggins shift their weight following the hot blooded redhead. Rolling her shoulders Akane grinned as the claw of the monster grazes her cheek, it was time for her to fight like her daddy taught her. 

A sparkle of crimson flashes into the air as he cheek is cut open, but the native of the swamps kept in her motion as she elbows the ground. Splitting the beast's legs she slides beneath it, "Hammer Fang!" throwing her legs out and spreading them, Akane throws herself into a violent spin. The Gokiburi she hooked around the ankle, in the bend of her elbow, lurches to the side as the female wrecking ball goes into a spin. A sickening crack echoes down the hallway. The exoskeleton on the creature's leg buckles and splinters like a beetle's shell that had been hit too hard by a hammer. The soft meat beneath is pushed out like tooth paste in the girls motion dragging the injured insect to the ground in her release of the hold she had. It was in that same instant that Akane threw her attack in full motion. 

Both elbows slamming off the ground she sends her Hammer Fang into the air slamming into anther of the mob that surround her. It's body buckles inward, that same shell she snapped so easily a moment ago, again tries to stand up to her violent assault. But as the monster's back is pushed outward,  the shell that covered it's chest fractures and shatters like a pane of glass. Its cry of pain causes the swarm to frenzy and they attack  faster in the injured Gokiburi's flight away from them. The numbers game already against the redhead, it becomes apparent that she was going have to play this safer. Though it was a lesson that wouldn't get to settle in before she was snatched plum out of the air. 

Like a liquorices whip, the limb of the Gokiburi that snatched her from the air snaps in it's motion as it tosses her up against the closest wall. A grunt of pain pries itself from her lip in her rebound off the hard stone surface. In the heat of the moment, she doesn't even get to slump down the wall as another of the insect like creatures drive her back up against the wall's hard surface by thrusting it's forearm into her throat. With a second slam it leaps away, the hive mind was all in sync as another homes in from her right. It's hand was open and claws at the ready as the redhead reeled from the double blow on her neck. Three crimson streaks open up on her face, spilling even more of her blood, as the beast's claws are driven across it. With a snap of her head Akane follows the motion slamming off the ground only to be caught in another of her opponent's feet driving her further down the hallway, which was into the waiting arms of another of the beasts. 

It's spindly arms coil around Akane like one of the anaconda sized pit vipers that called her swamps home. With a swift snap of its body, the Gokiburi pulls the redhead from the ground and up to her vertical base. Blood rolled down to her chin to drip slowly on her captor. Painfully the teen pulled her head up, those deep pool of crimson locking with the blank face of the creature that held her, "Wat you waitin' fo'?" is lightly coughed. The insect jerked its head as if analyzing what was going on. The giant head,  it pulsated with the rhythm of Akane's heart while it raced in her chest. The Gokiburi paused a second too long, though as Akane felt the adrenalin rush making her heart pump faster pouring more blood through the wounds on her face. Struggling she starts to twist her body.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 26, 2015)

*Post Cont.*

*[The Labyrinth Call, Floor I]​*​
[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang V]​
-Perdition-​
-Crunch!-

Blood splatters across the dirty wall cave like wall of the labyrinth. Akane's head reels back after it is slammed off it's surface like a basketball. Rattled the she wolf stumbled away and tries to pull a hand to her busted open forehead. Before she can though, two of the insects charge her leaping in the air they slam into her figure with full force driving her back into the wall. The dull splat of her body slamming up against is quickly drowned out by the sound of a loud pop as the wall cracks under the weight of the attack and gives, causing the wall to buckle. Akane and the two Gokiburi tumble into the next area. A vast and large open room that had the stink of blood clinging to the air and a tint of heat that snapped Akane too. Dark red eyes flare with rage as her blood pump even quicker Rolling onto her stomach she sees that she was recovering a bit quicker than the two Gokiburi that had entered the room with her. 

Blue Chakra pours off her body as she pulled herself up to her bestial stance. A low growl reverberated in her throat as she pounded the floor like an enraged bull before firing off like a one woman stampede. "Howlin' Fang!" is spoken almost gutturally as a hand slid into her tool kit as she leapt into the air.        

A string of kunai are produced as she spins into a tornado. The weapons wrap around her before being sucked into the vortex. A moment later a high pitch howl screams from the attack as the rows of Kunai cut into the air at breakneck speeds. Like a slinky Akane bounds and ricochets off the ground flying and  bounding all over the place just missing the boiling blood pools in the room. Passing the Gokiburi as they stand and others swam into the room causes a mist of black inkiness to spray into the air killing several of the number before Akane runs out of steam landing into a grinding stop a few meters away. Panting like a dog the redhead buries her claws into the ground and scratches into the stone floor. Eyes flash with intent as the black blood that covered her body and blades intoxicated her, driving her into a deeper frenzy as she for a second time barreled forward. 

The insects were back on their game, however, as one tackles her in mid stride. The blades that wrapped her body protects her somewhat and scratch at its exoskeleton as they tumble side over side. With her instincts in full on offensive mode, Akane digs her fangs into the head of the creature that tumbled with her, like a cracked egg, her lengthened canines break the softer shell that covered the head spilling its blood into her mouth and more importantly allowing her to break its hold on her. With a pop and twist, the redhead spins to her back and with a heave, she pushed the Gokiburi up and off her as she back flipped. All claws dig into the stone pulling her to a halt just inches before she took a dip in the heated blood pool behind her, the Gokiburi she bit wasn't so lucky as it was dunked like a basketball into the boiling, viscous blood. A clawed hand only pulls free of the red liquid for a second before slipping back below the surface level. 

Blackness oozing from her mouth Akane turns her glance from the boiling, churning, blood behind her to the remaining Gokiburi that had ambushed her. For the first time the whole fight, they seemed somewhat hesitant to move forward as she rolled her lips exposing her blackened teeth and a hand pushed their blood around her cut and battered face mingling her blood with their's. ~


----------



## Kei (May 26, 2015)

_Zenas Emiya
1.5 Years Ago
My Favorite....Type of Pain_​

When did she realize it? The pain in her chest? The inevitability of it all? She knew, she always knew that this was going to happen, and yet she always kid herself. Maybe one day he?ll see her, maybe one day she?ll wake up and he?ll be able to deal with her, wounds and all. Day after day, night after night, she waited and waited, because deep down inside she just wanted him to look at her. She wanted to look at her, and not through her. Maybe that was why it was getting tougher. Tougher to look at him, tougher to smile at him, tougher to kiss him, and tell him that she loved him.

Since she knew the truth, her heart got heavier and heavier each day, each week, each month, and each year that she spent with him. 

Although even now she couldn?t think of ever leaving him. Actually she cuddled closer for his warmth, for his touch?For him. 

The island nights were cold thanks to the sea, so it wasn?t a night where she would find herself in his arms. Snuggling up to him and curling herself into his chest. Each and every night she gives into her desires, the desire to be the woman he wants, the desire to be loved by him, to be cared by him, and more than anything to see him happy. Zenas wrapped her arms around him and buried herself into his neck. She took a deep breath and let her body relax. She allowed herself to be happy, to be honest at night, and only at night. 

Her heart lunged into her throat as she felt his arms wrap around her and squeeze her tightly. At night she could pretend he saw her. That the body he touched. The warmth that he sought after at night were all her. Zenas, was the woman he loved at night before he woke up. Zenas was the woman that he held. Zenas was the one he sought after, the one he desired, and the one he needed. 

Zenas held him so close to her that if any closer, they might have become one. Each time she brought him closer, it was like tiny needles slowly worm its way into her heart. One by one the gods took turns and pierced the woman?s heart with needles. Each time slower than the next, so she could feel every bit of it, every squirm, every piercing pain until it was grilled into the recesses of her mind. 

Each of the needles carried a wish. A wish that she prayed every night. 

_Please see me?
Please love me?.​Please care for me?.​Kiss my wounds?​Hold me?
Don?t leave me?​_
Every night the pain in her chest increased, but for some reason she kept holding out. Holding and praying, increasing each wish at a time, because it was a hard truth to swallow, Zenas didn?t want to be alone in the world. She didn?t want to fight alone. She didn?t want to wake up alone. She hated being alone. Although if push came to shove. She could be alone. 

Her job demanded her to be alone. Her job rewarded her for working alone. However, each mission, each time she nearly killed herself for the sake of her dream, it was a heavy tax to pay to be alone. Zell comforted her at nights, he listened to her, played with her, trained with her, and cared for her. Zell felt like an anchor. He felt like a home. 

Was it love?
Was it dependency?
Was she so lost in her own world, her own mind, that she couldn?t and didn?t care to tell the two apart?​
Zenas didn?t care, because Zell was there.

So she was able to put up with it. She could put up with him loving Zyana and not her. As long as he was there, she could put up with it as long as she needed to. He could love Zyana to the skies and back, and she wouldn?t mind. 

_?Zyana?.?? _Zell mumbled in his sleep

_Yes?._
She could put up with it?.​
The pain was bearable, because she could at least pretend that someone out there cared for her.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2015)

*Hellhound
in
Highway to Hell*


_Tripping over a pretty girl well? that?s so, me isn?t it? _​
The Hellhound was hearing the words coming out of Riokou?s mouth as he was staring at her supple lips. Her tone was urgent and that?s what caused him to snap out of it and move to a completely different headspace, was that she knew a little too much.

 "There's a very dangerous monster running around in this....labyrinth. Him and another psychopath have something to do with this. That dangerous monster's name is Diarmu, and I have to stop him before he kills- no, murders  anymore people,"​
_Well no shit you don?t need to be a detective to deduce we?re not dealing with the Haruno Sakura Academy?s Welcoming committee. _

The thought wasn?t meant to be dismissive but considering the situation and stakes it was almost the only reaction that Zell could conjure up. The enemy knew about them and this just seemed a little too convenient. Even as the Hellhound, Zellous Kazama, was a man of passion whose amorous compulsions often led him to trouble. Takashi was a kind soul and the shinobi equivalent of a doctor. This girl catered to both their better natures, she was in essence a perfect plant. Under normal circumstances he wouldn?t be so leery, but when you wake up in a funhouse horror version of your current home normality doesn?t really exist.

?You know us but we don?t know you and that?s a problem. My intuition says you?re not with them, but our meeting is a little too coincidental for my liking.?​Zell?s demeanor had changed on a dime as his eyes now hid behind the anonymity of his titian tinted shades. He was a man of passion but he was also a survivalist at this point, everything he had been through had made him as such. The girl?s appearance and demeanor would not be enough as he was very aware of the fact he could be fooled, especially by a woman.

 ?Takashi that?s as much healing as she gets until she can prove she?s not with them. Her wounds add substance to her story but this isn?t something we can take a chance on. We don?t know if the guy pulling the strings made her the same offer he made us.? ​
He wasn?t sure how Takashi would react to being commanded to go against his training, especially considering how he was the brand spanking new no worries edition, but this was the best course of action. The girl wouldn?t die from lack of medical attention; she was out of the woods in that regard.

?So how do we know that you?re not the psycho and that Diarmu isn?t the one trying to stop you from murdering people? That this isn?t some kind of trap designed by the guy who made this place to draw Taakashi and me in? What about the other psycho, is that the guy who brought us here? ​


----------



## Kei (May 26, 2015)

_The Ruby Eye White Snake
Kei Sili and Zenas Emiya
One Shot​_
Zenas wouldn?t say their relationship was normal. Although to her it probably was. They were two people that were desperate for attention, for love, for pleasure, and pain. However, where Zenas could say she was more reserved with her desires. The woman she worked for let the world know what she wanted, what she desired and how she would casually throw people in the flames of hell if it meant getting what she wanted. Zenas wouldn?t call her cruel, no she was surprisingly kind, caring, and warm. However, to be on the side of her desires, and to be on the side of denying her desire. 

Zenas didn?t know which side she wanted to be on, and yet she found herself being on the side of what Kei desired. 

Maybe it was because Kei had her pinned by her arms above her head. The white haired snake straddling her hips, her tongue flicking across her lips, and those red eyes staring down filled with desire. Zenas could easily over power her, slam her down on to the bed, but she did nothing. She allowed the woman to straddle her, to slide her fingers across her skin, and plant kisses on her cheek. Why? Well, she wouldn?t deny that Kei was a trap. 

Everything about the woman from her beautiful figure, to her sweet words, and even down to how she crossed her legs. It was meant to play on desires, and even if someone didn?t swing that way. They would consider it a second time when Kei began to slip under their skin. Her words were comforting, she knew how to play the word game that made it seem like she was trying to help you, but in reality it was crippling. 

?What are you thinking about?? Zenas felt Kei thumb on her lip, when she looked up at the woman she was supposed to protect she couldn?t help but see the shine in her eyes, ?Shouldn?t you be focusing on me??

?I don?t feel in the mood to play.? Zenas answered honestly, Kei pouted before leaning down their chest pressing against each other, as Kei ran her fingers through her hair. Her ruby eyes stared down into Zenas?s amber orbs. 

?You thinking about him?? ​
Zenas frowned at Kei, ?You have to bring him up every time I deny you??

Kei nodded as she planted a small kiss on Zenas lips?.

?He?s the only reason why you?ll deny me.?​
?I could deny you for other reasons.? Zenas said through each kiss, each touch of their lips, and each breath, ?I could deny you because I don?t feel like it.?

Kei leaned up, her hands falling on every spot that Zenas had to offer before finding themselves snaking up her shirt. 

?Mm, only when you think of him you become so adamant about denying me? Like he?s some special case.? Kei laughed, ?He popped my cherry and so he?s the only one that can do me.?

Zenas frown grew deeper, and Kei laughed, ?Is that why the only person you do is me and him??

Kei mouth instantly shut as she frowned. That shut her up, but Zenas couldn?t help when she pouted Kei was dangerous. 

?So why do you care if I do the same thing you do to me?? Zenas continued to ask, grabbing Kei?s hips and quickly switching position. Kei laughed as she put her hands above her head. 

?I want all your attention,? Kei begun as she wrapped her arms around Zenas neck bringing her down for another kiss, ?I want it all. I _*hate*_ sharing??

Zenas couldn?t help but smirk as she pressed her body against Kei?s. This woman that she?s been assigned to protect had placed claim on her. It wasn?t like Zenas didn?t mind. Kei was a beautiful woman, she was smooth everywhere, there were nearly no marks on her body despite the one on her back, or the tattoo on her chest.  Kei was what most people desired, however, that was on the outside. Behind the kind and caring woman that she presented and sometimes was truthfully. Kei was extremely selfish and it showed in how she treated Zenas during their play time. 

The way she touched Zenas, the way she forced her shirt off her head, and the way she would rip off the chest wraps. Kei was almost like a child that had the keys to the candy store. Selfishly grabbing, pulling, and tasting everything. 

The older woman couldn?t help but feel important when Kei was like that. 

However as soon as she thought that, Kei stopped and laid back down against the bed. 

?Do I have your full attention Zenas Emiya?? She asked as she sank deeper into covers, ?Mmm??

Zenas chuckled as she kissed Kei?s stomach?.

?All yours mistress~?​
_?Good girl~?_​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 27, 2015)

*[Land of Tea]*


"Finally!! After so long we are at the Land of Tea!"

The echoing voice of the young man is heard through the entire area near to the coast to the annoyance of the surrounding people. There in one of the two islands conforming the Land of Tea, a couple of shinobi stand while inspecting the place. One of them a relatively tall male dressed in a green shirt, long brown gloves that reach but a few inches below his elbows and finally his lower clothes conformed by brown trousers and boots while hanging on his back a bow as if he were a hunter. His messy and spiky red hair moving wildly with the breeze. The eyes of this odd ball are determined, as if he had a goal in mind and he won?t rest until he fulfills it. 




"Can?t you tone it down? We will get in troubles if we call attention, Akashi."

The comment crushes his current confidence and makes the awesome moment to look sort of pathetic. Akashi Uzumaki sighs in complete defeat and turn around to face the one who just spoke to him. Approaching the ninja, pretty black-haired girl seemingly about his age walked graciously. Her big white eyes simulating the beauty of pearls finally connected with Akashi?s blue orbs.



"Booo!! You are a party pooper, Hitomi."he replied trying to lift up the mood a bit, she was right but still the red-haired guy was not able to hide his tension nor make it go away if he didn?t do that. "What are you so excited about anyway? we don?t know if what that man said is true. It might have been just a prank or a trap." she stated completely calm, although in her insides a bit of nervousness was present. There was no other feeling she could posses in the moments considering what was supposed to happen in that place. She was still wondering what she should do when the time comes.

"Damn, since we started dating you have gotten more uptight. You resemble Akari-nee more and more!! "

A little vein appeared on her temple as she tried to deal with the insulting statement of her boyfriend"Oh, right? Sorry for not being able to act like the caring and kind Urara-san."she blurted that out in the middle of her annoyance yet once she realized what she just said, she led a hand to he rmouth and covered it for some moments. The Uzumaki staye din silence as his hair hid his eyes, that was a delicate topic to touch."Uhm, Akashi I?m sorry I-"the hand of the blue-eyed shinobi stopped her from saying anything else as he allowed the Hyuga to see a small smirk in his face. He wasn?t mad, he knew that his girlfriend wasn?t the kind to say things to hurt people on purpose."It?s fine. It?s been over a year since that, I can?t live grieving over it forever. And well, isn?t that why we are here? I know the story, and I can?t blame him for Neechan?s death but...I want answers, what he is doing, what he did almost two years ago. I need to know. And the same goes for you, am I wrong?" his answer put her at ease and at the same time reminded Hitomi of the reason that brought them to this place. Akashi was correct, she needed answers and over all she wnated to see him after all this time.

Both youngsters just wanted...to see Akaya Uchiha once again.

*Yunichiro?s Tea House*

One of the many establishments in the Land of Tea that offers its customers top quality product (tea). The calm and relaxing atmosphere of the place is perfect for a cup of the hot drink which many types and secret recipes to prepare have been used for centuries. Sitting in one of the old traditional rooms ready for customers, a tall young man is waiting along with another man who is about two meters away from the former. The oldest one is wearing a suit and sunglasses while the youngest, contrary to what one could think was, this time, using a completely different attired than the one he used to wear at work. Blue jeans which at first sight seemed to be quite expensive, a pair of black combat boots. His upper half was covered by a short sleeved black T-shirt and a red jersey which sleeves were rolled up to about five inches below his elbows.

The sound of the sliding door opening call the attention of both men, the atmosphere wa stense enough and the man with sunglasses wa sthankful that one of the waitresses interrupted the moment.*"Sorry for making you wait Mr. customer."*she said softly"Don?t worry, pretty. If it?s for you, I?ll wait as much as needed." he said looking at her straight into her eyes as if catching the woman in some sort of trance. She, of course, blushed wildly at the compliment. The waitress didn?t understand why, it wasn?t as if the line used was particularly good indeed many woudl think such a line wasn?t going to get you even a smile but being said by that man and even more, with such a voice, she just couldn?t help it.

But not always everything goes as one wants.

"*cough**cough*...Sorry lady, could you leave us alone?"the man in suit requested taking both of them out of their little world.*"Oh!, s-sorry about that. I will leave for now."*so she said and went out but nor without throwing a mischievous smile at the young man who answered it the same way. Once she wa sgone, the tension came back and Akaya?s glare wasn?t helping at all.

"Oi, I allowed you shits to come because Rauji told me to bring you but, if you?re gonna get in my way you better go back." the eyes of the jinchuuriki glaring holes through the body of the man as he spoke. He has been two days in that place and he has been boring himself to death, and now that some fun knocked at his door, that asshole screwed it up."I am sorry Wrath-sama but, I just received the information that our guests have arrived."the man giving away the communication device as he spoke. 

"You sure it?s them."

"Yes, a Hyuga and a red-haired man were seen reaching land on a ship."

Shikigami remained in silence after the news and immediately stood.

"I am going to the meeting place then.No need for anyone to come with me, I?ll handle this alone."

"But-"

"It?s fine, this isn?t work to begin with. I?ll give the report to Rauji myself, so don?t worry. I?ll only go tell them to fuck off."


----------



## popablurf (May 27, 2015)

*Reflection*

*Dancing with Demons 

Reflections*

The moon shines a light on a figure moving fast through the trees. Sounds of bugs and all other creatures which inhabit the woods create an echo throughout the land. Mitsuko is making his way to his old home. The boy is being driven mad with doubt.

Could this.....could this be true. Is there nothing left for me in this world. Is my family truly dead by my teachers hand. My hands won't stop shaking. I can feel an anger boiling inside of me like never before. I'm afraid of the truth, the pain of this is too much for me to bear. What is the purpose of my life, was I born to kill? The meaninglessness of my own existence crushes my will. I must stand tall, I will make my own meaning, no one will define me. I wake up every morning and all I can see is death. If that is all I can see than that is all there will be. But how do I stop this. Is there a purpose of fighting the inherent evil that resides in oneself.

I feel hopeless. The single thing that I clung to in this life is being stripped away from me. How can I love the ones who have hurt me so. Without love, I'm alone again. This familiar feeling of pain, of a deep anguish that no one truly understands, or even cares. Then why should I care as well, what's the purpose of carrying on this sharade. If they refuse to see the truth of our lives then one must show them how meaningless it all is. Suffering is the only reality, distractions must be cut for true power to manifest itself. I will accept my pain, destined for solitude I'm....I'm going insane aren't I.

Has all this time to my own thoughts driven me mad? This obsession of death, of suffering burdens my soul. The person I thought so dearly of has shattered my hopes of happiness in this world. So my body remains a vessel for this broken soul.

I train every day but I feel weaker and weaker. It's as if all of the will is being drained from me every passing thought. Pain is the truth of my existence. Sometimes I wonder why I keep moving, it seems to come so easily to others. I see them smile, and hear them laugh and I envy them.

It's been so long since I've been able to smile. I the unlucky have been drowning for so long. I lay in a glass tank drowning right in front of all of them, yet no one sees. No one cares to lift a finger or say a word to the kid who never smiles. To everyone else the kid who doesn't speak is the outcast, and I suppose they're right. To make friends I'd have to relate to them, and the only way I could do that now is sharing my pain. I can't relate to those who feel joy, those who observe the world with a smile. I'm not them, and it crushes me to see it come so easily to them. Why can't I be like them? Why can't I be happy?

If ones purpose in life is to find joy, than my life is meaningless. There is no love, there is nothing for me. These are the thoughts that define my days. A gentle observer of all those who have found something to grasp. I watch as they live, I fall further and further down into despair. A day when my meaning doesn't come into question does not exist for me. The point of life is lost in the maze of thoughts that control my mind.

This is just another night wide awake. My body refuses me the only time when I'm at peace. I lie there, with trivial things running through my mind, begging my mind to rest. This feeling of being trapped can't be shaken. Why must I spend all of this time stuck in my mind? Every second of every day thoughts of my pain, or how useless something is, or how I'll be alone forever. Then there's the thoughts of a relief. Every few moments I ponder how wonderful it would be to end all of these tThoughts. How great it would be to rid myself of these shackles. No more sickness, hunger, migraines, no more crying.

I've must of ran out of tears long ago. Almost every night I'd just wait until all of the thoughts consumed me. Then I cry until I can't anymore, but the pain remains. The pain always stays, it waits until I'm almost happy, then crushes me again.

Mitsuko makes his way back to the home where he grew up. Rubble and ash are all that remain of this place. The night sky has turned pitch black, it's midnight. Just as Mitsuko makes his way to the wreckage rain begins to fall from the sky. The boy looks up to see his tree house. So much time spent at that place, so many memories, yet none stronger than that man telling him his name is Shuna. A force pulls Mitsuko to the center of the ruins. A strange necessity to investigate overcomes the boy. For some reason he knows these are where the answers lie.

Mitsuko begins to sifle through the ash and fallen structure of the house. Rain begins pouring down, heavier and heavier. The boy is determined, nothing will advert him from this goal. Mitsuko comes across what seems to be a trap door. The door has clear jewels surrounding  it, a beautiful piece in the center of a catastrophe. The boy places his hand on the center, as soon as he does the relic lights bright blue in all of its jewels. The trap door swings open.


----------



## popablurf (May 27, 2015)

*Moon Flower*

*Dancing with Demons 

Moon Flower*


The sun is high in the sky, illuminating the earth brightly. It beams down upon the earth giving it's warmth for everyone. Birds sing their peaceful songs to eachother. They fly from one tree to the next, searching for a perfect place to rest and enjoy the view. Wind blows through the leaves, accompanying the birds in a perfect melody. It is the beginning of summer, and the beautiful flowers are coming to bloom.

Aiko and Mitsuko are on the roof of their apartment. They are in an open green house. The roof is covered with beautiful and vibrant colors. Scents given off from blooming flowers fill the air. The occasional bee makes its way up and feeds on the diverse selection of plants. Pots line the border and hang from the ceiling. All filled with different  species, all distinctively unique with color, size, shape and health. Vines wrap there way around the exterior of the greenhouse and run down the building.

Aiko is tending to the plants, carrying around a container filled with water, and a pair of shears. Mitsuko followers Aiko around, observing the beauty of nature to himself while she takes care of the flowers. Aiko comes across a plant with dieing leaves, she takes out her shears and begins to cut off the dead parts. Mitsuko watches Aiko do this and is intrigued by the amount of care and focus put into caring for just one plant.

"Why do you cut up the plant like that Aiko?", Mitsuko asks observing closely. Aiko doesn't respond immediately, he attention is focused on precise cuts of the plant. "Well Mitsuko, sometimes for something to grow, it must first let go of all the things that are only holding it back. I'm just helping it let go of all the dead things so it has a chance. One day this plant will be strong and healthy."

Mitsuko go's off and find an untreated plant. The stem seems as if is just emerged from the dirt yesterday compared to everything else around it. The boy holds a tiny green leaf in his hand, a smile is revealed from his face. Mitsuko takes a deep breath and gently peals off a brown leaf from the plants stem. The decaying leaf crumbles in the boys hand as he puts it back into the pot so it's minerals can be used for the dirt.

Aiko is now the one who's observing Mitsuko as he nurses the young plant. She looks amazed as he shows such gentleness and care for the plant. Aiko walks over to him "Good job Mitsuko, you know, you're really a natural at this stuff.". Mitsuko looks up at her, he smirks and let's out a little air from his nose, a light laugh. " You really thinks so? I like this one, what is it called?." The boy asks, intentively waiting for a reply. Aiko takes a second to look at the plant, it's very rare."That's a moon flower, this one is very rare, I was lucky to find such a plant.". 

"Well what makes it rare?". 

"As the name implies this flower takes bloom in the light of the moon rather then the sun. For one night a beautiful white flower will blossom. Then when the sun comes next morning, the flower will die. It is quite beautiful, and even though it is small now, this plant will grow larger then all others in this room." 

"But it looks so small and weak. How could this plant ever grow to be that big?"

"How is it do you think all of these trees surrounding our land grew? Every single one start from the smallest of seeds, with water and the plants own will they grew to the great woods around you today. All this flower needs to blooms is water, but more importantly it needs someone to care forNow, and in return when it has grown strong and sturdy, it will give you beauty not seen anywhere else."

Aiko puts her hand on Mitsukos shoulder. The boy turns around to see Aikos smiling face. Mitsuko looks around at the beautiful plants, the beautiful day, and he smiles. Aiko continues to walk through the green house, showing Mitsuko all of her plants, describing them. Once Aiko is finished she steps outside of the The sun is high in the sky, illuminating the earth brightly. It beams down upon the earth giving it's warmth for everyone. Birds sing their peaceful songs to eachother. They fly from one tree to the next, searching for a perfect place to rest and enjoy the view. Wind blows through the leaves, accompanying the birds in a perfect melody. It is the beginning of summer, and the beautiful flowers are coming to bloom.

Aiko and Mitsuko are on the roof of their apartment. They are in an open green house. The roof is covered with beautiful and vibrant colors. Scents given off from blooming flowers fill the air. The occasional bee makes its way up and feeds on the diverse selection of plants. Pots line the border and hang from the ceiling. All filled with different  species, all distinctively unique with color, size, shape and health. Vines wrap there way around the exterior of the greenhouse and run down the building.

Aiko is tending to the plants, carrying around a container filled with water, and a pair of shears. Mitsuko followers Aiko around, observing the beauty of nature to himself while she takes care of the flowers. Aiko comes across a plant with dieing leaves, she takes out her shears and begins to cut off the dead parts. Mitsuko watches Aiko do this and is intrigued by the amount of care and focus put into caring for just one plant.

"Why do you cut up the plant like that Aiko?", Mitsuko asks observing closely. Aiko doesn't respond immediately, he attention is focused on precise cuts of the plant. "Well Mitsuko, sometimes for something to grow, it must first let go of all the things that are only holding it back. I'm just helping it let go of all the dead things so it has a chance. One day this plant will be strong and healthy."

Mitsuko go's off and find an untreated plant. The stem seems as if is just emerged from the dirt yesterday compared to everything else around it. The boy holds a tiny green leaf in his hand, a smile is revealed from his face. Mitsuko takes a deep breath and gently peals off a brown leaf from the plants stem. The decaying leaf crumbles in the boys hand as he puts it back into the pot so it's minerals can be used for the dirt.

Aiko is now the one who's observing Mitsuko as he nurses the young plant. She looks amazed as he shows such gentleness and care for the plant. Aiko walks over to him "Good job Mitsuko, you know, you're really a natural at this stuff.". Mitsuko looks up at her, he smirks and let's out a little air from his nose, a light laugh. " You really thinks so? I like this one, what is it called?." The boy asks, intentively waiting for a reply. Aiko takes a second to look at the plant, it's very rare."That's a moon flower, this one is very rare, I was lucky to find such a plant.". 

"Well what makes it rare?". 

"As the name implies this flower takes bloom in the light of the moon rather then the sun. For one night a beautiful white flower will blossom. Then when the sun comes next morning, the flower will die. It is quite beautiful, and even though it is small now, this plant will grow larger then all others in this room." 

"But it looks so small and weak. How could this plant ever grow to be that big?"

"How is it do you think all of these trees surrounding our land grew? Every single one start from the smallest of seeds, with water and the plants own will they grew to the great woods around you today. All this flower needs to blooms is water, but more importantly it needs someone to care forNow, and in return when it has grown strong and sturdy, it will give you beauty not seen anywhere else."

Aiko puts her hand on Mitsukos shoulder. The boy turns around to see Aikos smiling face. Mitsuko looks around at the beautiful plants, the beautiful day, and he smiles. Aiko continues to walk through the green house, showing Mitsuko all of her plants, describing them. Once Aiko is finished she steps outside of the greenhouse and towards the house. Mitsuko stays behind, sitting in a chair viewing the greenhouse from the outside. 

"Won't you come in Mitsuko, it's almost dinner time."

"I think I'll stay out here just a while." and towards the house. Mitsuko stays behind, sitting in a chair viewing the greenhouse from the outside. 

"Won't you come in Mitsuko, it's almost dinner time."

"I think I'll stay out here just a while."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 28, 2015)

*The Light of Darkness*
​ 

The Pope paused for a moment and took measure of Durga, of what he really wanted to ask her, of how honest he could be with her in this moment. This was the moment that would dictate the nature of their alliance, if that seed of doubt would grow into a much more malevolent intent.

"Do you remember the time from when you were human, before Durga came to be. Who you were in that other land?"

"Why do you care about those things? Man of the Jashin God?"​ 
A voice boomed louder than the thunder outside. Maybe even the thunder realized there was a being that was stronger than it. The original summoning, the first summoning, and the right hand of the goddess. The smile that appeared on Durga face said it all. The way she looked was for him and him only, and so was it for him. There was no such thing as jealously between summonings, they all served a purpose, but there was no doubt in their head that the coonnection that the first summoning and Durga had, was a connection that they couldn't ever replicate. 

Azreal, the first summoning, the right hand of the goddess Durga. Her strength, her power, and everything she was reflected in Azreal. From the size to the way he spoke. all of it reflected what she wanted in a summoning.

Azreal looked at his master, and she only nodded her head. Unspoken words were ushered by them, a connection only the first summoning had with Durga. 

"I found the power that has been lost to this world for centuries, not only did I find it but I carefully picked the right man to facilitate that weapon's awakening. I have impressed quite the advantage on those who are enemies of Jashin. For you to come to me with this offer, on the day of my victory?" The Pope stroked at his goatee with a broad grin akin to a cat who got the cream, "Well you were right this is an offer I can not refuse. You see my eyes are special and I have seen a great many things ordinary people would not believe, but you are not ordinary. You are a celestial being, Goddess Durga, and while I am a mortal I have had my eye on the skies, the heavenly bodies above. Before I can truly leave any doubts and fears aside and enter into this contract."

"You place doubts in the goddess?" Superbia hissed, "You have no shame human! Only doubts exist in you humans, even when the Goddess of Certainty comes down and grace your presence, you only have fears and doubts."

Superbia frowned as she looked away and crossed her arms, "Humans.... Are nothing but fear mongering apes."

The Pope paused thinking of how to properly and quite delicately put his concerns to words. They and navigated through the choppy waters and seemed to come to a very loose accord. These doubts were not those of his lord, but of the guardian of faith, of The Pope.

"Within the Impure Land lies a wretch who has been a nuisance to us, he has attempted to quell the light of my lord. He is the Viper who would seek to infect humanity with original sin and eject us from Outer Heaven. Do you know of whom I speak?"​​


----------



## Kei (May 28, 2015)

_
The Light's Shadow 
Durga _​ 
They say when God's frown, it was when the world would crack under its pressure. Maybe because they had no reason to that it was such a rare occurrence. They were God's and Deities, to be bound to such an emotion like anger would be as though their was fault in designs. They were supposed to be better than humans, caring, loving, and favorable. All their actions were supposed to be mysterious and beyond the comprehension of man. 

However, what would happen if a God or a Deity, wasn't born a that way.​ 
Maybe somewhere alone the line something messed up. Maybe they weren't all powerful as they seemed or act. Or what if.... What if their was a flaw in their design?

Something that separated them from others of their kind. Something that made them empathize with the creatures on the plane they were supposed to protect.

So in that outlook, anger would be common, and so the frown that etched itself on Durga face was also common. The lines that dominated her forehead as her hair shot up to the air. The way she clutched her nails into her own skin as she tried to fight back something that no man or woman ever saw. 

"Viper?" She chuckled as an invisible weight began to crush the area around her, like an elephant stomping around in circles. 

The beauty and grace that was once Durga, had disappeared into nothingness as if it was not there to begin with.​ 
Durga looked up at the priest, her jaw enlarged as giving a peek into her true teeth. Her true face that stretched and became scaly, it was like some invisible force was pulling her face back like plastic being pulled on a surface. 

"What you mean is Rat! Right!?" ​ 
"I was under the assumption it was some sort of reptile dearie, but it would be unwise to tell you otherwise in such a state."

Azreal frowned before he shook his head, "Master, calm yourself, you shouldn't be acting this way."

Durga eyes shot to Azreal, in which he only turned away.

"You are an all knowing dragon?.a mother..." Azreal explained, "Please act like one."

And almost like that the invisible force was gone. Durga frowned and looked away before placing her hand on her belly. 

"The Viper...." She paused before rubbing her stomach gently, "Is an annoyance, and I wish to erase him from existence once and for all."

Durga sighed as she collected herself. There were many things she was relaxed with but she tried not to be too relaxed with her discipline. Even in the past, she would be able to remember something about how her guardian would raise her. Durga snapped her fingers and almost instantly the whole room was pitch black. A light formed in the middle of them, before exploding into what seemed like a million stars. 

"As the guardian of dimensions, I guard over the what is, what was, and what will be." Durga again explained her position, "There are so many things that could possibly happen during one's life time. You might have been born a woman, or your mother might have left you or died during childbirth. Maybe you had a father, and the father left, or he stayed."

The stars began to dance around normally, twinkling in their radiance as if there was nothing wrong. 

"However, if things were as simple as it seems, I wouldn't be needed." The stars stopped in place, "Sometimes abnormalities occur, things that allow humans such as yourself to see and interact with what is beyond. Other dimensions. So on and so forth."

"These abnormalities often are thought of a rare occurrence, and some are over looked. And some are dealt with before they could do any damage. However, you can say this one was overlooked, and thus provided problems that even I can't get myself involved in."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 28, 2015)

*The Light of Darkness*
​ 
Durga sighed before looking away, "Even I have rules I have to follow. Your new beast, the one you so haphazardly treated as a tawdry rental would be a great help in circumventing those rules."

"Milady it as you said, I am a human who has a sight beyond sight. To say I see the trees for the forest would be a minor understatement. All I have done is allow the wheel of fate to turn in such a way that I can hold some form of sovereignty over the result. As they say you can not make an omelet without cracking a few eggs."

Durga lips pressed together into a tight line as she processed the words and the meaning behind those words that the priest had simply told her. 

"You can view the forest all you want.... But also be mindful of the trees themselves, the roots,the bark, the leaves....If you just blindly look out at the forest. You won't be able to understand each tree needs."

"I have business to attend with an old chum of mine in Fuzen."

Durga hands fell to her belly. Her eyes lowered as she slowly caressed the flat stomach. However, it wasn't gone unnoticed. Azreal looked at his master before her eyes finally tore away from the floor and back up at the old man in front of him.

"The road will be tough. There are only a few things I can do for you." She paused, "However, there are many things I can't do. This dimension's connection to the Impure Land is unique, so much so that the rules that govern that place affect this plane as well. This will limit my powers for a time, until _we_ can figure out how to stop that connection from tampering with them."

She gripped her dress so tight that her knuckles turned white.

"And I can already guess that the powers that be would hate for me to move freely."

"Mother....." Cupid whimpered at the sight of his mother?s discomfort. Durga smiled, however the summonings that stood there knew that Durga was in pain. 

"However, they doubt the tenacity of a Goddess!" Durga laughed, "I might not be able to move at full strength.However, there are people on my side that can with no problems what so ever."

"That is why, you'll take use of my children. They can move freely, there powers aren't limited such as mine."

The summonings dropped to their knee before bowing their head, everyone of them except Azreal. His eyes focused on the priest, as he stood tall with his master.

"With Osamu that might not be much of a bad idea. I am not as strong as I used to be in my youth."

"You've been granted a gift from a god." Azreal voice was firm as he stared at the pope. "You should bow down and praise her."

Durga giggled, but Azreal face didn't hint that it was a joke. He was the oldest of the summonings, the first summoning, and so he had no reason to bow before this old man. He knew his place, and it was beside Durga.​


----------



## Kei (May 28, 2015)

_
The Light's Shadow 
Durga _​ 
"Before any contract is entered into...." Azreal begun, "Before we help you out with this worthless world. Before we even grace you with the powers that could possibly turn this world on its head...."

"Bow before her....."

Azreal moved from in front of Durga....

"Bow.... Child of Man...."

Durga held out her hand, "It is needed to form this contract, to keep me in this world without being forced out by the powers that be. My children follow me, and in so, I need to be tied to this world until I get what I want."

"So bow...." Azreal commanded again

The Pope rolled his eyes with the exuberant insouciance of a much much younger man. He had spent the better part of this exchange making it clear that Durga was minor in comparison to Jashin, however he was not a fool. What he was getting from this alliance was worth more than pride; Jashin would not judge him harshly for this.

The Vicar of the Jashin faith simply smiled at the one called Azreal, making a decision for the oldest of Durga's followers in that moment. He decided his fate and

"I truly appreciate your assistance in the _Dialouges to Come_, Lady Durga."

"The contract has been fulfilled, in exchange for getting me a piece of myself. I will help you with your goal. I will do everything in my possible power to tip the scale forever in your favor. "

Azreal didn't smile or frown, but he looked at his lady who smiled as she pat the old mans head. The others looked on, most eyes fell on Azreal, but only one of them looked at the old Pope. The youngest out of all of them, the most eager to prove themselves to their master, their mother, Cupid. Once she finally turned around to view them, Cupid shot up and rushed to her side.

"Mother! I'll help him with his goal!" Cupid smiled as he looked at her, the others growled, "Please mother!"

Durga looked down at the Pope and then back up at Cupid, ".... Are you sure?"

"Of course! I can do it mother! I can!" Cupid smile almost dominated his face, "I will bring you honor to your name!"

Durga didn't smile but she nodded her head as she reached out and touched Cupid's cheek.

"Be careful." 

Cupid nodded before looking at the Pope.

"We'll be working together old man!" 

"Oh goodie?"

Not trying to reignite the flames of hostility the Pope did not offer any further words of demurral. The sycophantic child's zeal for following out his mother's commands showcased how much of a loyal dog he was and yet simultaneously sickened the Jashin Prophet. The Pope did not feel comfortable about the arrangement but he would take the momentary advantage and with the grace of Jashin deal with the ramifications later.

Words were unnecessary as Cupid and Durga exchanged a frantic wave and a small smile, respectively, which spoke with more volume than words could have. An orb of black light enveloped Durga and her party, a beacon in space-time, which pulled them away, spiriting off to a celestial plane dissimilar from the mortal coil.

"So what now old man?"

"?"












-----

"Hey old man, can you hear me? Old man! Are you having a stroke, old man?"

"? ..."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 28, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Land of Bone*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
[He that Treads the Abyss IX, Sasori's Hidden Arts XV]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol III-_​

"Did you." is struggled as she is forcefully kept in the waking world. "Thu-think that Su..Su.. Sasori didn't do this, because he was human." the question was more amusing to Satoshi than anything as he finished coating the flayed skin in his resin mixture. "Why he didn't do this, is irrelevant, I've never claimed to have a drop of humanity in me." is stated. A few moments later his clones bring over the reconstructed leg bone to their master. Satoshi inspected it before packing the flesh that would cradle it to a fullness that her other leg has while another clone worked on finishing  the foot reconstruction and as it was finished Satoshi was folding the skin over on the lower leg. His eyes glanced up to Rikka one last time before taking it from his clones. As quick as he can he puts the foot back together and attaches it to the base of the ankle.

"Alright Rikka, you can button up the leg." is stated as he slid the reconstructed leg back to the stump of the knee. With a sigh the young girl releases her hold on Kenno's face and walked down to her leg and began to heal the flesh together. The application of her Chakra activates the dormant blood that Satoshi had incorporated into the limb which then helps sew itself back together with the main body. After marking where to cut next Satoshi slaps the woman's thigh. Then after another injection to inhibit the new blood from mixing with the old Satoshi walks toward the door pulling his gloves off. "We'll continue this tomorrow is stated as one of the clones gags her so she can't bite her tongue off. Rikka, before passing through the curtain, glances back one last time. She was still torn over her feelings. 

It was all numb now though, feeling as if a little piece of herself died she walked off to join Satoshi.

-Present-

Tastsu's wife slapped Satoshi's arm from around her shoulders while she pulled away from him. A look of both horror and disgust crossed her soft lips while tears ran down her cheeks running the mascara she wore. Cheeks bleeding black she inched away from the teen as he pushed his hand into his suit coat. "You're a monster." is hoarsely spoke as she chocked on her own sobs. Almost jade green eyes look at her for all of a few seconds while he produced a slim silver case. Popping it open a row of cigars come into view. "Monster? Lady, you have no idea." is chuckled as he selected which cigar he wanted. "Then again, you and your husband are monsters too, so I suppose the old adage that it takes one to know one is appropriate. Right?" is asked while he bit the cigar between his teeth so he could clamp the case closed. 

Sliding the case back into his suit he next produced a double bladed guillotine. Then, taking the cigar from his mouth he opens the blade and takes off the cap of the cigar just above the shoulder. "How.. how do you know us?" is asked. Satoshi doesn't answer tough as he pulled the smoke back to his mouth while he played with the guillotine for a moment. "What? You get tired of hearing yourself talk?" is asked while he replaced his double bladed guillotine with a small box of matches. "How I know you is irrelevant." is simply replied as he struck a match so he could light up his cigar. "You're a vulgar man, you know that?" is stated in her attempt to stand. Rikka, however, was there to make sure that she remained in her seat. Puffs of smoke wafted after Satoshi lit up allowing small rings to float in the air over him before they dissipated into nothing, "Disappearing always leaves a trail, if you know who to talk too and lips are easy to loosen. If you know how." 

The vagueness of the statement became all the more apparent as a golden cigar case is tossed into her lap. "Getting family involved is always a bad idea my dear." is firmly stated with a roll of white smoke as the woman opened the case. A swift, high pitched, scream followed as the case hit the ground 

-One Week Ago-

"I said, sit down Mr. Matsuoka."

Is firmly stated as Satoshi forced the man down into a chair. Eyes narrow in anger as a very young girl sat down in front of him. Rikka gave him a soft smile as she set some sake up to be enjoyed. "Now this can be an good conversation." is softly stated as she filled three small bamboo glasses with the powerful alcohol. The older man only grunted while pulling his shoulder away from Satoshi's hand. "What is it you want from me." is demanded. "A location my friend." is stated while he allowed his arm to rest on the high back of the chair. The man narrowed his eyes and looked up to the white haired teen that stood over him. "Why should I tell you anything? You barge into my home while I'm away. Drug my wife and child and who knows what with our pets.", "The animals are outside." is calmly replied by the young girl as she separated the drinks.  

"What is it you want?"

"Your sister, more importantly her husband." 

The man kept a stiff upper lip and tried to show no outward concern. In brief his eyes narrowed though. For just a split second showing that he knew more than what he was trying to show. "I don't have a sister" is spat, "You slightly narrowed your eyes at the mention of sister mister, you may be able to lie to most, but Zan and I, we can't be so easily swayed to the contrary." Rikka stated taking a small sip of her drink. "I'll ask one last time, before we have to do this more drastically." is offered as Satoshi walked around the chair to take up his drink. "Do yo really think that I'd betray my family? Let alone betray my own honor to even humor such a thing?!" the man roared jumping to his feet.  Slapping his hands together he starts to weave a series of seals, before he can finish though his hands freeze and seem to be glued together. 

"We know of your sister and her husband Mr. Matsuoka, did you think that we'd look over the fact that you at one time was a ninja?" is asked as the threads of Chakra tightened on the man. With a flick of his fingers Satoshi pulled the man back into the chair and forcefully separate his hands. "A little muscle relaxant when I touched you, to sit you down, goes a long way. Does it not?" is asked as the small glass is sat back down. Reaching into his suit Satoshi produced a small black rectangle. "You leave me very little choice in this, so all you can do is blame yourself." is stated with a loud click as the cigar guillotine is opened.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 28, 2015)

*Post Cont.*

[He that Treads the Abyss X, Sasori's Hidden Arts XVI]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol IV-_​

Pulling a hand from the arm rest Satoshi slid the cigar guillotine down on the man's middle finger. A slow grin slid across the teen's face as he locked his hand in place on Matsuoka's. "Tell me, did you know that certain fingers are needed in order to weave every conventional seal that a Shinobi uses?" is asked in  a feint of pulling his fingers together. The twin edges of the device squeeze down on the finger as if it were a cigar, nicking the skin lightly allowing the crimson fluid to run down the man's hand. Eyes widen in the twisting motion Satoshi used with the cutter. "So, how many fingers you loose wholly lies in your ability to appease me." is stated as he started to squeeze again. Matsuoka swallowed hard as the blade threatened to bite hard. "I-I don't know!" is shouted as he shook in the chair. Matsuoka was a working man, even if he was no longer an active ninja, he needed his hands to provide for his family. 

"Is that so? Well." is stated as he pulled up on the ring, taking the cutter from the man's hand. "Maybe your wife knows something eh?" is asked as a clone brought the brunette into the room. Setting the groggy woman down Satoshi stands and walks over to her. "Don't you touch her!" is yelled as Satoshi roughly grabbed a hand sliding the Cigar Cutter into place, "If I do?" is asked. A scream followed as a finger is sliced clean off her hand, hitting the floor with a bounce. "Stop!" is yelled as his wife sobbed in pain as Satoshi lined the cutter up on another finger. "Your sister?" 

"Th.. they are living near Fuzengakure, they lead a Jashin Church." 

"Now. Was that hard?" 

Is asked before the woman yelled again, Matsuoka strained against the Chakra threads and the sedative that ran through his veins but it was no avail, "I told you what you wanted!" is shouted as another of the woman's perfect fingers rolled around on the ground. "True, you didn't appease me though so, consequences. Right?" 

-Present-

Ten fingers roll on the carpet at Mrs. Tastsu's feet. They contrasted in shape and color meaning two different people had lost digits. "Your brother really loves his wife, sadly for her he wasn't forthcoming until she was involved." is stated with satisfied grin as he puffed on his cigar. Leaning back he blew a stream of smoke into the air, "Now. where was I with my confession? Oh, yes..." 

-Two Years Ago-



-The Next Day-

The day started off where the previous had ended, with Satoshi carving Kenno like a Christmas turkey. The only difference was that Kamiko had recovered from her ordeal with the binding contract between Kenno and Satoshi and she was now helping with the healing of the young woman. Working over the course of the next two days they slowly convert the rest of the first leg to it's puppet upgrade as well as the other leg, both arms and the pelvis region. It was sickening work to say for sure, but by the end of the third day Rikka was completely desensitizes to the whole situation, all her emotion over the event was drained. She no longer cared. She didn't see humans in the light she once did. She now was nearly as hollow as Satoshi himself. A trait that started to serve her well as she shrugged off the wails of agony that swirled in the air. High above the procedure room, young master Josie was closing on to the end of his wits. He was watching his beloved sister being systematically torn apart. He wept himself to sleep at night with the imagery of his sister being torn apart by a madman, which showily melted his psyche until demons were the only thing that he saw.

-Fourth Day-

Walking in with his assistants and clones Satoshi patted the woman on her stomach, "Well, I suppose that we're on the home stretch now, soon your new life will begin. Technically, today you will die, but we'll be keeping your brain alive via machinery and a little ninja Jerry rigging. Well hopefully. if not, it was good working with you. You were.... are an excellent test subject." is stated as he pulled up his favored curved blade. Placing it between the depression of her collar bones he presses down until blood is drawn. The sound of punctured flesh was just now another noise to confuse with static as Satoshi cut down toward the seal that was on her chest. He was quite unprepared  for what was about to happen though. A static pop cut through the air as incandescent blue sparks of lightning cut through the air shocking Satoshi like a frog on a hot pad. The boy is tossed back and slammed off the far wall. Several minutes pass as the group of people try to regain their bearings. 

His clones are the first to react, this at least meant that Satoshi was alive as they pulled their master to his feet. Rikka, dazed is the second to check on him while Kamiko inspected the seal that now pulsed on the woman's chest. "This is going to pose a problem." is stated nonchalantly completely ignoring that Satoshi was nearly killed a moment earlier. "Can you continue?" is asked in a mockery of what was once a cheerful, innocent, girl. Satoshi sneered, but then he grinned at what she was becoming. Soon she'd be strong enough to carry on his work, if the need arose. Or maybe she'd carve her own swath against the human race. "I'm fine." is growled as Satoshi pushed away from the clones that held him up. 

"If we cannot go through that tattoo", "Seal.", "... seal, we'll go around it." is stated as he pressed around the seal. Small sparks flashed here and there until he determined where he could and couldn't cut. "You won't get off so easy Ms. Josie, I will finish the job I started on." is stated as he dug the blade back onto the wound cutting down to the ribs this time, which shook pain through her body almost as bad as breaking of her bones was. Crimson flowed over her near flawless skin as he traced around her body down her torso. Stopping at the navel he cut around it down to the last incision he made above her hips.


----------



## Hollow (May 28, 2015)

> *Notice!*
> STA: *1↑*​



*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XIX_

It was hot. Not in the way that?s characteristic of Wind?s deserts but the pleasant warmth that?s the usual signature of Fire. However, despite the temperature, Yuuko found she had just been moved from the pot to the frying pan. It was just as dark, just as gray and just as depressing. If the trees weren?t of a different kind, she?d believe she actually hadn?t switched locations at all. What proved strange to Yuuko, as she observed her new surroundings in detail, was that she wasn?t sure whether these forests were an accurate representation of reality. Not this one, she had never seen this forest in her life (which lead her to assume the targeted person this time was switched to one of the boys), but was the previous one like Lightning?s? Not that it mattered much but it would be nice to figure out just what was it that they had locked them in, it would be one step towards finding the exit.

This one, thankfully, wasn?t so dense that she couldn?t spot a clearing in the near distance, leading up to a hill that, honestly, looked straight out of a horror movie. A couple of flashes behind the apparently abandoned building on the top and rain pouring down in pots and the whole stage would be complete. Yet, even though those elements weren?t present, Yuuko chills running down her arms. Much like with their previous location, this place reeked of death. 

However, Yuuko didn?t hesitate leaving the comfort of the last trees to step into the clearing and begin her way up towards the house. Her feet were killing her from the intensive use of the roller blades, and her clothes were so battered she was really happy she had never gave in to Tora?s suggestions to wear flashy underwear (sports bras and briefs are the way to go for a kunoichi). Yet she didn?t go back to the patch of grass she had been comfortably sleeping before god paid her a visit, even if every muscle of her body was begging for a few more hours of rest. She needed to find the others quickly.

It wasn?t long before she spotted a silhouette standing near the building, a figure already familiar enough she could identify him as Jeeha. He had his back to her but his shoulders seemed somewhat tense. Instead of waiting to get closer, Yuuko lifted her hand and called out to him. She saw him turn around to face her and she jogged to catch up. ?I knew opening a hole somewhere was the way to go,? she teased as way of greeting. ?Never expected it to be up in the sky though.?

Looking back at the building, she traveled the rest of the distance with Jeeha following her a few steps behind. ?Think Ren?s inside..?? Yuuko whispered to no one in particular, her hand paused on the door. This could be a trap from the enemy?

Taking a deep breath, she grabbed a kunai out of her pouch and walked around to find a window she could peek through. It was incredibly dark inside but she could make out a boy with blue hair and that meant Ren. He had probably already sensed Jeeha and Yuuko reaching the building, had he been waiting or?a body. Her train of through came to a stop when she saw the oddly motionless figure lying on the floor, too still for a living person. The girl frowned, pushing her hair back as she walked back to the entrance where Jeeha had chose to stay, taking a last look around the area before pushing the door open.

She was fairly sure this was Ren?s floor.​


----------



## Chronos (May 30, 2015)

???
_Mission Arc: The Few, The Proud , And the Wicked_​
The masked enigma returned, as the heavy drizzle of rain dropped upon the locks of his hair, the clothing his wore drenched, his breath panting as he rose his mien, to witness a child at the end surrounded by materials, the sounds of tightening bolts and electrical surges became audible. Pulling his mask, his before returning to it's third tomoe closed and shifted towards the hue of sapphire blue. Rosuto came and walked towards the child and placed his hand upon his shoulder, and walked off. The child, rose his gaze finally aware that his mission had ended and lifted himself from the table, ran across the room following him to his current location. The small droplets of blood crossed the floor as his steps lead him to the fire, removing his cloak, his crossing his hair as his throat swallowed the stress that amalgamated upon the time he spent outside. 

Placing himself on his knees, he scanned to his side, grabbed a few pieces of dried wood and threw them into the fireplace. Another, and another, slowly. As if distracting himself from even the most menial distraction. 

"Rosuto, how was the mission?" 

He continued, without much thought to what Kenta, the child, asked of him. His movement weary from the mission that had just occurred. Kenta lowered his head and finally noted that the water had been drenched in the crimson liquid, his eye widen, but he strained whatever emotive rush had startled him. Rosuto turned, after witnessing his sudden shift on his stare. 

"It's not mines... Don't worry too much about it." 

The last piece threw in, he then pulled a small bottle and open its cap, a small whiff to confirm its contents, a small exhale. Yeah, it was the gas. Pouring it on top of the wood, then lighting the wood. Flames erupted. Dancing rhythmically at the breeze's flow. With each pattern the flames continued accordingly, wild, unrestrained. Its heat comfort Rosuto, his fingers reaching the bridge of his nose, pressing upon its surface. The image continued to replay, how he murdered those people, how he completely transformed into a monster. 

"You okay, Ross? You sure things went alright?" 

He continued to press on his bridge, and opened his eyes. A sigh escaping his lips as he turned and looked at Kenta. His view oozing concern, Rosuto remembered a look somewhat like that. Similar, but with a lot less innocence crossing its stare. He extended his hand and beckoned Kenta to join him next to the fire. Lifting his jacket he began to dry whatever he had upon him, remove whatever substance of water, blood and sweat. Throw it towards the side and pat to his side. Kenta did as suggested and joined his mentor in the heat of the flames. 

"We don't ask things like that, Kenta. It's not something you need to know." 

Kenta remained silent. He truly was curious, Rosuto was a man he admired, but more over than that, he was a man he was intrigued in. He was suspicious and even more so than that, he was a genius in his own right. But secrecy was a thing he couldn't deal with. And although he was an asset, or so Rosuto said. He was always in a worry to see him return. 

"You were probably saving someone." 

Rosuto paused his action, his hand dropped and his breath released itself in an attempt to forget whatever sensation brewed the moment Kenta's lip removed those words in a murmur. Turning, he viewed as the young pupil latched to his knees and cradled near the fire. Was his thought pattern really that misguided. A certain other person was just as misguided, and the others were too extreme. Two others unsure, and one who didn't know what he was. Where he stood and what the future held in hand, he could only progress with whatever fate placed on his shoulders. But the weight, it's been halting him, it seems that with each passing moment another burden is added to the mesh, but he can't release himself of the rest that he had been dragging along on his virtuous journey.   

His hands ran through his hair, messing it around in a playful gesture of modesty. 

"Kenta..." 

He said a sudden tone of sadness tinged upon the layer of his voice. As his hand came and reached for another log of dried wood and threw it to the fire. The crackling of bark resonating upon the space both sat, the tranquil whistle of the breeze, the sound of droplets hitting the surface of their hub. 

"You need to understand something, you're young, but you're not early to know what the world is made of. In truth, you're smart, smarter than any child I've ever had to meet. But see this, I'm not hero, nor am I any harbinger of justice. The concept of right and wrong are not what separate us and our enemies. It's our different standpoints, our perspectives that separate us. Both sides blame one another. There's no good or bad side. Just two sides holding different views." 

Kenta once more remained silenced as his adjusted the hair to his style. Rosuto was strange, but this was out of the ordinary. He never opened to anything. 

"But you said it yourself... To save the majority, you have to--" 

"Never quote what I say." 

His fist clenched. He'd be damned if he'd ever let Kenta become polluted as well by the corruption of this world. He's not even capable to battle. Not yet, to be poisoned by these thoughts, by this fog which constantly merges insanity and truth together. Turning, Kenta's semblance darkened, turning his gaze away.

"I-I mean... Don't worry about what I said. Those are irrelevant at the moment. Let's just focus on what's at hand."

"Let me go with you next mission."

This kid didn't led up. One after another, he continued to blindside him with questions and statements which were too dark for him to want Kenta to be exposed to.

"You're already useful enough. How about you improve that gun of yours and we'll talk about it." 

"But I'm just building things for you, wouldn't it be more fruitful to take another to help you in the mission?" 

"Kenta, those items you build have worked wonders for me. Most people wouldn't expect a kid like you to be able to deliver such firepower." 

"But..." 

"Kenta." 

He silenced himself. Rosuto's tone began to darkened itself once more. He was serious this time. He could tell, whatever Rosuto dealt with... it wasn't anything a hero would indulge himself in...


----------



## Chronos (May 31, 2015)

*Rosuto's Journal*












​
If there was a single wish I could be granted it would be to obtain a clock to shift time at my bidding. 

Time is irrelevant, but it holds so much history, so many limitations and all out my control. Witnessing as it passes by without it ever achieving or worrying about a thing. Decaying all that exist and forcing us to a corner, and even when we're at out darkest, where we can't seem to get pass the fog, time still continued to drive away all sentiment and life. I wish I had more time to think, and more time to act, but I can't. 

Soon all the illusion I've replayed in my head began to dawn on me and everything stopped immediately. I wanted to do nothing... No that wasn't right. I wanted to stand, look for enjoyment in anything, but there was something dragging my feet back to same posture, to the same monotonous conclusion and soon I became everyone's problem. Because I couldn't find the enjoyment I once sense at the activities I've leisured myself with. 

And a lot people came but the conversation all resulted in the same. 

_You should go out?_​
_Are you okay?_​
_How can I help?_

_Will this make you feel any better?_​
And it became even more overwhelming because I don't know. I didn't know... All the emotion I once felt seemed to evaporate and I realized that everything I felt was merely something I've already experienced. That there's absolutely nothing new that can rejuvenate, invigorate my senses and I'm stuck in an unbearable cycle. And then the frustration in their eyes grow, because they can't help and soon they leave because it's that simple, right? Is that easy to be happy when you really can't, when every single fiber of your being desires it, but nothing you do helps. When you're caged in your own thought, and the fog thickens. 

Lost....

The clock ticks. Time continues to move forward. 

The words that made me hate myself grow louder and louder and there's no one who extends their arm because their belief is strong. Because they think that being a Shinobi excuses emotion. And they're wrong. And soon the words drown you, like if taking a hold at your lungs and halting any breath from coming. And the outside is so bright, and shiny and all you want is for someone to dim the lights, please...

And then the noise grows and you're at the crossroad of searching what makes a smile and people telling you how you should feel. 

Maybe we're the real assholes?

I try to make out the difference between now and then and I can't explain it. And here I am a mere shell of that boy I'm so jealous of. And I sit in corners and I indulge in the idea that there's no salvation. That there's no silence where I can shut the noises away, not even a distraction. 

I want to be alone... But I also want to be distracted. 

I only wanted a friend...

What happened?


----------



## LunarCoast (May 31, 2015)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Labyrinth Call, Floor I]​*​
> [Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang V]​
> -Perdition-​
> -Crunch!-
> ...



*-Perdition-
Reunion*​
_"Throw your soldiers into positions once their is no escape, and they will prefer death over flight."_

Hatori had began to feel his wounds catch up to him, before he could properly respond to the opening a portal before them. Thinking back maybe it was better to stay and fight, running hadn't done his wounds any good his vision flickering much like a dying bulb taking what little time he could to rest while his enemies caught up with them.

The pain wasn't from any freshly drawn wounds but old ones, the one upon his shoulder that lay concealed and protected beneath a leather and iron, that which he had sustained during the living dream. That was the best way he could explain it, and it had grown and festered since feeding and growing much like a cancerous growth.

He felt April's feathers brush between his fingers as she tried to comfort him, she wasn't very happy with the fact they had been left behind like this by a so called ally one which he had fought to protect and defend as well as his own life. It was unforgivable to leave them in this state and worst yet they had been introduced to a new foe, as if they didn't have enough problems already with Ogama and his sulking from the shadows.

It had been an hour before he was recovered enough to keep wide eyed but he was only disturbed by the sound of movement amongst them, finding himself surrounded by those creatures once more he was barely in time to reach and draw Chiri to meet a blow from one of the creatures that had extended it's arm into a ichored blade. A howl echoed throughout the halls he swore he heard it before but couldn't quite pin it down, perhaps it was another one of the dangers of the labyrinth... he was proved correct a moment later.

An white blur shot through the group that had surrounded him knocking several back and producing a small cut upon his cheek. It was fast enough to take him by surprise despite his Takame, his head darting to see the woman digging her fangs into the creatures head causing it to explode, seemingly uncaring for the acidic fluids that had spawned such a devilish creature. He only knew of one person insane enough to do such a thing and still get away with it unscathed... for the most part.

She of course had ripped through half a dozen without realising he was here and he was thankful for that much. He felt April reaching out to him, no doubt hoping the arrival of someone he had come to truly care for would be enough, as the creatures considered their next move against the feral creature before them it had given her time to make such an effort as to snap him out of it. "Akane is here."She whispered bringing him to atleast focus upon the blood coated woman.

"You spent 2 years in the veil, and she was the one thing you talked positively of in this world. Not going to lie around now are you?"

Hatori gave some hesitation to the thought, this wasn't exactly how he'd hope to see her again. Amidst a battle for their lives and in his case two souls, he heard the feint thud of his heart beat beginning to pick up again as adrenaline had once more began to pass through his body. "Let's put an end to these fiends, so that you might speak with her."

That was... something worth fighting for he reached out for a kunai wrapping his hand around it's grip and rising to his feet concealing his blade behind his hand. All pain was lifted as he felt chakra beginning to flow through him again, from edge of the sword into his body and chest and shoulders where the culprits of his pain lay.

One of the creatures burst free from the roof no doubt hoping to catch them by surprise and flank Akane, yeah right. He wasn't going to let that happen, in his mind this whole damned place, labyrinth, tower, whatever the fuck they wanted to call it had to be turned to dust and if no one else was going to do it he certainly be the one to. Lifting one foot off the ground he burst forward with speed using the Kunai to block the strike and kick it from the air into the ground below, before switching Chiri into a striking position and making it act much like a guillotine as he landed cutting it's head off from the rest of it's body.

"Akane..."He uttered landing the final blow the golden glyphs upon his dark purple blade growing as the chakra from the creature became his strength.
_
Momentum Counter: 1_


----------



## LunarCoast (May 31, 2015)

Our Kingdom III - The Eternal Flame
Hatori, April, and Ogama

Dust pushed his hand off the earth from his tumbling form bringing himself back upon two legs and skidding a halt, the forest around him blown asunder by the blast leaves of gold, red, and blue hues raining down from the darkening skies, the chakra he had once felt in the air had began to wane away from the world as if being drained or simply weakening beyond sensation. His eyes focused forward upon the awoken creature, a serpent of titanic portions loomed above the landscape having created a scar upon the earth where it had burst forth, and what he saw made him regret everything.

Slit purple eyes stared back at them from the void with sticky yellow black of rotten eggs, a forked tongue flicking incessantly over smooth lips. Silver fangs glowed with a vicious essence of ancient lost souls her voice was poison as it reached out to him and Hatori who lay slumped upon the ground several feet behind. "His blood drips from your blade. My congratulations."She hissed.

Dust's muscles immidately tensed with a flicker of his tail he brought the scythe back before making a swing producing a crescent white light that tore through the landscape before coming into contact with the creature and just as quickly dissipating into nothingness looking back unphased. "I assure you dragon, I am nothing as insignificant as a wayward spirit. If you expected something as weak as that to harm me then what qualifies as a jutsu is grossly exaggerated. Have you forgotten your place in my absence?"

"My place."Dust growled before snapping back, "I can see what you are, yet another daemonic power seeking to twist and manipulate the world in your image. I've lived long enough to see what your kind does to people, and being the child of Zyanno doubly so."

"Now... that is funny."She smirks before chuckling to herself, "A dragon who thinks himself the son of a self proclaimed god."Her eyes turned to focus upon Hatori who had just about recovered from his rough landing, "And what of you, do you consider yourself to be the child of a false god also, I have not seen your people before..."

Hatori turned his beak to look upon the creature and felt a strange energy pulse across his feathers also bringing the creature to hesitate for a moment as it glared back at him before frowning, "Parasite."She hissed in anger before generating a beam of energy that ran across the landscape and over him producing a series of detonations. Dust staggered but not much more as the owl stood firm an barrier having formed over his body protecting him, "I am a Dragon Owl, and King of this realm."

"Another false god for the feast."She grunts becoming increasingly more aggressive. "No, I am no god nor do I ever lay claim to be one. I am a dragon owl, expecting a family and for you to threaten that is a mistake. What are you creature?"He hissed back feeling oddly aggresive himself at the moment it was as if he was defending his territory from a rival of some description yet they were completely different they also felt one in the same.

"I am Dendar the Night Serpent to the dragons I am known as the Void Dragon."She responded apparently willing to share credentials with him but not Dust. She clearly saw him as a threat for whatever reason, "A primordial and elder evil."Dust growls before rush to scoop Hatori up and follow up with another swing. "Come this is beyond us."

Seeing her opponent spring into action she did the same but the crescent light being enough to distract and give Dust and Hatori enough time to perform a flicker technique finding themselves back at the tree after several uses of it, falling down onto one knee he looked up to see Arianrhod and Ijona stood watching the creature in the distance. "I feared as much would awaken, my lady I recommend we begin the evacuations."

Arianrhod closed her eyes in dispair before responding, "Go ahead..."She looked upon Hatori and Dust before manuevering over to check on her mates condition, "How you feeling?"She asked

"... Angry..."He responded in a soft yet harsh tone as he broke free of Dust's grasp to look into the distance as a series of explosions detonated across the landscape. Each strike upon the land resonated within him, as if he was connected to this world in some fashion, "Good..."She said and looked to Ijona, "I want you to retreat also, me and the other dragon owls will buy the rest of you time to escape to Eden."

Ijona closed her eyes with regret pressing a wing upon Arianrhod's crest, "Afraid not, I have a duty to protect all my children, even those spawned in that creatures presence."


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2015)

_The Dollhouse
[The Story]_

Wounds never heal.​
They can completely disappear. The skin could look like an untouched surface, but to that person that scar, the memory of that scar would always be there. Some scars weren?t that bad. Some scars could result in laughter. Although these scars weren?t like that. They served as reminders. They were scars that could never be forgotten even if the gods deemed it so, they would be remembered. These were the scars that they carried, the scars from the past. The scars that they would carry with them for all of the future that would come. 

As long as they breathed, each of them would remember the scars of yesterday.​
Maybe it was a huge scar on the stomach or chest. The pain of that day would be seared into his head forever, there was no way he could forget. The act of covering it with a tattoo wasn?t an act of trying to forget. It was an act of remembrance. Not only from what happened, but who he was as a person. Who he was supposed to be. Who he should be. The giant bird that reached across his whole body was the symbol of the flame he had to carry. The symbol of all the fallen flames that he had to carry, and most importantly, the symbol of the flame he had in his heart. The dreams, the hopes, the desires of all the fallen. The wishes, the fears, and the anger of those who remained. 

This scar made him remember, that he was never alone, and would never be alone.

He was a man that carried dreams?.​
Although for her it was completely different. She wanted to forget. She wanted to forget and never look back. That was why her scar was covered by a huge bird. It was nothing like his, and yet she drew strength from it. She fought because it was the only thing she could do. Her scar was still painful to this day, and she was constantly reminded of this scar. Her scar made her weak, but at the same time the girls fight to run away. Her desire to leave her fate and the past behind made her stronger. It made what she did power. Every action, every word that came from her mouth, every smile from her lips and twinge of her tongue. Every little thing mattered?.

Her scar reminded her that she could never run away, but it wasn?t entirely hopeless. 

As long as she drew breath, the only thing that mattered was the path to her fate, and not the ending.​
The last scar. The deepest scar out of these three wasn?t a reminder, and yet it wasn?t bad either. It was just there. Some days it ached. Some days it didn?t. The fact of the matter was it was this woman?s scar. It was hers and hers alone. Something she wasn?t proud of, but something she wasn?t ashamed of either. This woman was different from the other two. She didn?t attempt to cover her scar because it wasn?t in one area. It was all over. This woman scars were nothing special. More appeared than disappeared. They were a part of her like her lungs.

A woman that was constantly hurt by the world around her. 

A woman tortured by fate, had nothing else to do but accept the wounds that were given to her. Because no one else in the world will...​
However, though they have different wounds. Different ways of dealing with those wounds. Different ways of seeing those wounds. They have come together because something united them. Something that was much deeper than any wounds they suffered. That something was their desire. A foolish one, but a desire that motivated them from their very core. A desire they didn?t mind killing themselves over. No matter how many wounds they must take for their goals. For their dream, they would do it.

_A dream that unites these three. 

A dream that turned the wheels of fate?.

A simple childish dreams that had no true ending.

It was neither tragic, bittersweet, nor sweet?.

It wasn?t even a complete ending_​
The constant shifts made it impossible for me to read. Yes even I have problems with reading these things, however, out of all the fates in the world. They interest me the most. Out of all the lives I have watched be created and destroyed, they have glued my eyes to this world in particular. Maybe it was because my own fate is tied with them. My own destiny that I wasn?t allowed to see was tied to these childish dreams. 

_...._​
Either way?.I want to see an ending?.

I want to finally see an ending?.​
Even if it concludes my own, these lives, these people have made interested again in the world.




The world I abandon a long?.long time ago?.​


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2015)

_The Dollhouse
[Ken's Flames]_​
The dark of night hid the flame of rage and revenge. Maybe it wasn?t pure enough like the stars to shine in the dark of night. However, that is what it wanted. Revenge burnt violently, but if seen someone would try to smoke it out. So a smart flame would lay low, it wouldn?t burn as powerfully if it wanted to be fed. The flame would wait until the skies grew dark. The animals and people of the day disappeared so no one could see its horrible feast. It was a constant repetition, lay low, raise up, and then eat. That is how these flames got stronger?.

Strong enough to eat the heart of the person that housed them.

Strong enough to skewer the desires of the person that protected them from the rain.​
The flames of hatred didn?t care for that. The flames of hatred and revenge wanted nothing more to eat, and that was why their hunger led him out at night to a train. A train that was carrying supplies from nation to nation. Were they important? No, it didn?t matter to him. The only thing that mattered was the people who shipped them, and the people that would receive them. 

The night breeze that whipped through his white hair as he stood on top of the moving train fed the fires that pushed him to move silently. Each step cautious, small, and low to the ground. One wrong move and it would take nearly a week to find his body. Something he couldn?t afford, but he doubted that the flames in his heart would allow him to die so easily. They would probably burn through his whole body and force him up to only try again. 

However, as for right now, he didn?t want to try out that theory.​
So he moved with that knowledge until he got up to the front of the train before slipping into the main cart, and just like he thought or more like common knowledge someone was there controlling the thing. 

Though before he could even usher out a single word, the white haired man moved like lighting. He gripped his mouth so tight that not even a scream could get out. As the person kicked and grunted against his hand, with his abnormal strength he lifted the person from the ground, before slamming his head against the metal walls one good time. Just like that the person with limp before being dropped to the ground like a sack of vegetables. 

The white haired man quickly turned his attention to the door leading to the other carts. As he opened the door he was greeted by other bodies. Slumped, weird positioned, and spewed about like toys. Though there were bodies that stood, people that looked at him and nodded their heads as one of the three that stood before him opened the door to the other cart filled to the brim with boxes.

Tons of boxes, some labeled fragile, some in cold boxes, and others wrapped in pink wrapping. 

Not for long though, as soon as the white haired boy entered the cart they were all engulfed in flames. 

Every _*single*_ one of them.​
The sound of crack glasses, bubbling water, and other noises all modeled together as the flames ate and ate.

As they burned the man?s hair turned from a platinum white, to the brightest _*red*_?..​


----------



## Olivia (May 31, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
As Time Passes
_____________________________

The feeling was wet and sticky, as I sat down in the puddle of red liquid forming at our feet. My gaze dared not look down, but instead met the satisfied smile of the girl next to me. Why had she looked so pleased at what we just accomplished? It was plainly abysmal, which is strange considering the fact that I was the one who initiated the conflict. I allowed a heavy breath to escape my lungs as I found what I had been looking for. Bending forward towards the puddle of blood I picked up a nearly untouched scroll, placing it inside my small pack. I could feel her eyes gazing holes into me, so I turned to face her, standing up straight. With my one good eye I had met her gaze, not wanting to back down.

"I know you want to ask me something, so why don't you just go right ahead and say it?"

Her intense gaze became softer as her eyes diverted away from me, almost as if she didn't want to ask me now. I on the other hand wasn't going to back down. I shifted the position of my feet so my face was facing straight towards her, all the while her eyes gazed back down to the ground. My eye brows furrowed, but it seemed she finally got the courage to ask me what was on her mind.

"I honestly don't mind that you want to keep 'what ever it is you're doing' a secret, even if you drag me to the outskirts of Kirigakure to do so. With that said our Jashin immunity can only get us so far, with recent strife between neighboring countries even our status may not be enough. All of that said I have to ask, you have an advantage every Jashin member would kill to have. I taught you how to split your soul using that gun, but you do know of the true Jashin jutsu, don't you?"

My eyes darted away from hers, of course I knew that curse of a jutsu. The more surprising thing is the fact that she hadn't tried pushing it onto me before now. I always had thought if she'd ask me that I'd say I don't want to mangle my body in such a fashion, but that isn't all of it. If I were to ever use that jutsu, well, it would mean I'm a full Jashin member and believe in their ideals one hundred percent. For now I have to go through the motions, but I will never be caught alive using that jutsu.

"Cat got your tongue? Fine, but don't pretend like I don't know your true intentions of joining the Church. I know you have your eye out for Thalia-san, you want to exact revenge on her for some reason or another but you have to realize it's futile. Without the aforementioned jutsu, I just don't see it possible. That is why I felt comfortable teaching you your soul splitting jutsu, I knew it couldn't defeat Thalia-san. With all that said, why are you going after her? I feel as if the one you should be going after is that sharingan kid, everything in your life started spiraling down since that encounter at the Nakano manor."

"You're wrong!"

I yelled out quickly. As soon as the words came out of my mouth something popped into my mind...She called him the sharingan kid, but truth be told I still didn't know where he got his sharingan from, nor how he lost his eye. With that said I knew he wasn't an Uchiha, which meant he took that eye from someone. If that was the case...

"My life started spiraling down the day I met that bitch! She's the one who made me like this, and I don't know what she's planning but she won't get away with it! I don't know why you show her so much respect but it's clear you're just a pawn to her, just like everyone else. She has some sort of grand scheme wrapped up in her head, and you're just sitting back and watch as she kills and kills."

A soft breath was barley audible from Aurora's lips, but after lowering her head she sheathed her sword, walking closer to me through the puddle of red.

"Now that is where you're wrong. It is true I don't know what her end game is, but she will not forsake any members of the church. She's a women that is an ally to the church, someone that I can trust. It's clear that she's manipulating you, but to what end I don't know. All I know is that she's too much for you to handle."

Aurora was starting to make me mad. _I_ was the one being manipulated? She had that completely backwards. I'm the only one seeing through her bullshit. My teeth gritted as I took a step towards her myself, my hand curling up into a ball.

"I've seen her go all out, I've seen her tear down buildings like they're made of paper! I've seen both of her mangekyou sharingan techniques as they were used to kill my former sensei! She may be strong, but she's not invincible, and I know how to crack into her armor."

Something completely uncharacteristic of Aurora, a small chuckle escaped from her lips, erupting into a laugh. She quickly caught her breath though to stop herself. My eyebrows furrowed once again, but before I could even ask what had been so funny she relocked eye contact with me. Her voice had been more stern than before, as she declared:

"If you say she only has two mangekyou sharingan techniques, then you haven't seen everything she can do."

I was left speechless; normally I'd think she was bluffing, but her tone of voice told me otherwise. So if I haven't seen her third technique, what did that mean? Did that mean she had another trump card? If that was the case then it would probably be more powerful than both of her other techniques. I wanted to punch myself for thinking it'd be so easy to take her out. Here Aurora was, teaching me this technique for over six months, and not once did I suspect that it would be useless against her. No wonder she was so comfortable teaching me it, she knew Thalia would be able to still one-up me. It was my fault though, for thinking that Thalia had pulled out all the stops for Kira. They seemed pretty even, but maybe he truly never stood a chance. I can't look upset though, not at this stage. No matter what happens I won't let that women get her way.

"Well no matter. If that's all then shall we go?"

My eyes darted back to the blue haired swordsman, and suddenly a question came to my mind.

"Why did you come here with me? It's true you trained me, but you have no obligation to do so, especially so far away from the village. So what's your reasoning?"

A reaction I was not expecting, her cheeks became bright red before she looked away. Her breathing also became strangely erratic before she admitted her reasoning's.

"Thalia doesn't want you getting kidnapped or anything, if you're going somewhere far away alone I can't just leave you be. Besides, I was hoping to run into someone on the way here, but it seems we didn't make it close enough to Kirigakure for that to happen. It's no matter though, if we're done here then let's go. We can't risk being here for much longer."

A smile curved on my lips, I at least had the protection of Aurora on this next journey. She wouldn't dare leave my side and make Thalia upset, and that was advantageous to me for the moment. I turned to look away from Aurora, but towards the mountain peaks in the horizon.

"Yeah, we can go, but not back to the village. This scroll only confirmed my suspicions."

Aurora, now with a confused look on her face, placed a hand on her hip, asking almost exhaustively. 

"So where will we go then?"

"Where death itself awaits - Uchūzan."​


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2015)

_The Dollhouse
[The Kitchen]_

_?The cargo was filled with a bunch of destroyed medicine that was being shipped to Otogakure from Takigakure. This has been the latest attack on the trains around the white fraction. Most White officials have released a report about finally upping security on the trains until they catch the people that are doing this.?_​
She debated on turning off the TV for a good second, before resigning herself to listen to the newscaster. News was depressing, however her job called for it. If she wasn?t up to date with the latest news around the world, then she was in the dark, and the dark could kill her. The white haired woman leaned against the corner as she got closer to the small TV that was on her kitchen counter. She turned it up as the new caster began doing a report about how many destroyed supplies have been making it to their destination.

_?The hits seem random enough, and the damage done might be small. However with this latest attack has resulted in a small supply in medicine for Otogakure. Even if it?s a joke, there is no doubt that Otogakure is suffering, Takigakure have released an announcement that they will close trading ports until they deem it safe again.?_​
?Takigakure is one of the leading manufacturers of medicine next to Konaha in White. Closing their trading ports will only increase the strain on Konaha to offer the supply for the huge demand of medicine.? Someone explained as they wrapped their arms around her and nuzzled their face within the white haired woman?s neck. He pushed himself up against her before taking a deep breath. The white haired woman smiled as she placed her hands around the arms that wrapped themselves so tightly around her. 

?There won?t be another attack for a while right??​
The man opened his eyes as he looked at her and smiled, ?Of course not, I?m done with my fun for now.?

He nudged himself under her neck once more before turning her around and placing her into a tight hug.

?You look really good in my shirts, have I ever told you that?? He asked before planting a kiss on her forehead, ?That needs to be your entire outfit, just you in my shirts walking around the apartment with nothing under it.?

Kei laughed before wrapping her arms around him, ?I wouldn?t complain at all, but I have to go outside sooner or later, or else do you want the place to talk about us? Mm, Kyo??

Kyo only replied with a grunt as he kissed her. She didn?t know whether to be proud that she already knew the response, or be disappointed in him somehow managing to escape the question. Though she enjoyed it, his arms, and his lips. For a brief moment of time, they were all hers, he was hers and hers alone before they had to go to work, or a trip. Or something that would pull them apart yet again.  

The years that had passed between them never made their relationship simple. It couldn?t be a simple thing, even if they wanted it to be. However, even if it was simple, she doubted that she could get a leash on Kyo without breaking a few fingers and pulling out her own hair. 

_?In other news Iwa?.?_​
It was so fast that she didn?t realize what happened until she saw smelt smoke. The blaring fire alarm also helped jolted her out of her moment as she realized that he had set the TV on fire. One arm tightly extended around her waist, the other outstretched in the direction of the destroyed and defenseless TV that did nothing wrong. 

?Kyo?.? Kei voice grew soft as she watched his eyes shine, when he looked at her, she couldn?t help but smile weakly, ?its okay?You?ve done it??

She touched his cheek, ?You?ve came home, and destroyed another cargo of supplies. You are doing well. The officials still think its random attacks.?

Kyo took a deep breath before releasing her, ?You know the deal.?

?Come in an hour after me??​
Kei lips pressed together?.

?I know?.?​
Today was going to be rough.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 1, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Into the Jaws of Death
_____________________________

The heavy fog had set in due to the cold of the night. I honestly could have been more prepared, as I had been only wearing a white t-shirt with a blue jacket, and normal shinobi styled pants. On the other hand, Aurora was clad in all sorts of belts, a blue styled dress that looked like one could fight in if need be, a long over coat that spanned near her boots, and white tight pants. Her coat alone looked to be keeping the cold weather at bay, while my jacket merely flapped with the wind, the cold air penetrating my shirt and hitting my skin.

"So...who's this person you wanted to meet?"

Her face turned bright pink once again, which was both surprising and hysterical. I had only asked though because besides the Jashin church, I knew almost nothing of her personal life, not that Aurora was a really open type of person. With that said, did she even have a personal life? Well, seeing as how she knew others outside the village I assumed there was some history I didn't know of so I might as well have taken a shot in the dark. She seemed to regain her composure rather well though, clearing her breath before giving her answer.

"I met a women named North while on a mission a few years back. I owe her a debt is all, but haven't run into her since then. She claimed to have resided in Konohagakure but I hadn't seen her around the village, and I know she originated from Kirigakure, so I assumed that I might see her around there, but since we've turned away I'll have to hold this matter off until next time..."

That answer was sort of boring, but it was more than I was actually expecting from Aurora. Although with that said, Aurora is looking for this women? If she does live in Konohagakure wouldn't it be a simple task for the Hokage to look up North's housing and then send Aurora on her way? Or maybe she has too much pride to ask someone else for this matter? Never the less it's surprising to hear this side of Aurora.

"Anyways, why are we heading this direction? You said we were heading towards Uchūzan, but what business could you have there? Besides from what I've read no human has left there alive. I know you can't exactly die, but there's nothing that you can benefit from going here."

"That's where you're wrong, I can get some sort of benefit. Of course legend says no human gets out alive, so I can see that being a complication, but I've already dealt with something like this in the past - if I can just talk to it then -"

Aurora's eyes widened, pressing her foot firmly in the mountain side as her swords clambered, polluting the air with noise. I took notice of the sudden hesitation, turning to look towards the women who seemed determined not to move any further.

"So that's your answer to all of this. No wonder you chose this...Most summoning locations are hard to come by, especially for powerful creatures. It takes months to even traverse to a location that is known. From rumors I've heard, with Uchūzan it's different. A single powerful creature lays at the top of the mountain, just near the outskirts of Kirigakure. There's nothing terribly bad about the mountain climb, it just acts as a normal mountain, but once you reach the top...You're so greedy, you know that? You're fighting a losing battle and now you're resorting to this? You may not be able to die but you can suffer an eternity of pain. Is that what you want? I'll be able to escape barley with my life, but I'll have to abandon you. Why gamble so hard with your life? Is your ambition to kill Thalia-san worth this? You won't get anything here, you'll just get captured at best. If I knew this was your goal I would have never let you go, let's retreat while we still can."

Aurora was being so cowardly. Why? I knew she could just turn into butterflys if things got bad and fly away, but why was she so concerned with me? Was it because of what Thalia would do if I didn't return? Well whether or not this works out for me makes it a win-win in my book. If I succeed I can challenge Thalia even further, if not then Thalia loses me. No matter what happens Thalia gets screwed.

"No! I can't turn back, not after getting this far. I don't care if you come with me or not, but I'm not turning back. Besides, even if I don't know what Thalia's third technique is it doesn't matter, I was planning on getting this anyways as extra assurance. So if that's all then let's -"

"Are you listening to yourself? You don't know what her last technique is and you're resorting to this? Besides, just because you know her other two mangekyou techniques doesn't mean you can counter them. They're both powerful in their own right and -"

"You're right on one end, I don't know how to counter _one_ of her techniques, but she won't use that on me. The other one however, I know how to counter."

Aurora stared at me in disbelief, not sure if I was just bluffing or telling the truth. Regardless if she believed me or not I did not care, all I wanted to do was move on and reach the peak.

"If that is all then I'll continue. You can turn away if you must, but if I get captured or _die_ here then let that weigh on your consciousness that _you_ could have saved me."

I could hear her jaw grind closer as I knew I had manipulated her correctly. It's not that I needed her here with me for anything in particular, it's just that I'd appear more threatening if I had someone with me. After my last statement all that had enveloped between us was silence, our footsteps ringing in my ears.

Approaching the peak, the winds started to pick up, the air becoming icier, my breath becoming a white haze in front of my mouth. The peak wasn't exactly a peak, as it had been a flat clearing on the top of the mountain, one which would be amazing for star gazing. As Aurora and I made our way to the center of the seemingly empty space I could hear Aurora let out a breath of air, maybe she was happy to not encounter anything. That all changed as a bright light shone in the sky above us, and a dark figure levitated amongst the clouds before another burst of light surrounded us. The cold evaporated as we had been surrounded with a ring of fire. We were trapped but I had found the one I was seeking. I could hear Aurora place her hands on her swords, which was a good deterrent for an immediate move on us, especially since I had wanted to avoid conflict, but as the shadow neared us I knew it may be impossible.
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 1, 2015)

Our Kingdom - The Eternal Flame IV
Hatori, April, and Ogama

_"It's a sign of strength to cry out against fate, rather than bow one's head and succumb." - Unknown_

Arianrhod gave a silent sigh before responding to Ijona's words, "OK you and Waka can see to the defences of our home but do not put your lives at stake, the world burns while that thing taints it's soil."

Ogama caught his breath enough to protest the plan so far, "Please lady Arianrhod permit the use of Atheon, this creature is beyond our current level of strength."This caused the young owl to reconsider her actions for a moment before giving her response, "What do you know of this creature Dust?"

"She's a primordial power, this world has thrived upon her chakra for centuries and now she seeks to reclaim it from both the world and the inhabitants which it touches, dealing with the inner circle of hell is one thing taking on a creature that pre-dates everything we know of the world is another thing entirely."

Arianrhod closed her eyes clearly considering it before she asked for Ijona's opinion, "What do you believe, is it what the dragon claims?"

"Given what we have seen thus far it'd be difficult to deny it's existence... But using a primordial weapon to destory another is a recipe for disaster. You already know of the price for using such a weapon, you would be condemning a billion souls to oblivion and perhaps this entire world with it."

"Hatori."She spoke uncomfortably catching his attention for a moment as he looked to her, "Do you have anything to offer to this discussion, I'd value your word perhaps most of all."

"... You're putting a hefty weight on my shoulders Arianrhod.."He paused thinking for a moment before adding, "If we use Atheon then who else might die?"

"If things go as I believe they might not only the sacrifices for the summoning but also everything upon this earth."She comments before he interrupted, "Then our priority is to get as many to safety as possible, then and only then should we decide if this... Atheon is worth the risk."

Arianrhod nodded and turned to Ijona, "OK you and Waka see to delaying that 'primordial' as long as possible, without getting killed. Dust if you can provide any means of support it would be appreciated."

Dust frowned, "If this thing escapes we'll have no chance of stopping it, we have a chance to end this before it even begins the needs of the few-"

"Consider yourself lucky dragon that your soul is interwoven with that of my king, otherwise you'd not only find yourself upon the chopping board but also served as a means to delay this creature. I asked you nicely, if you can provide support do so or was this alliance between our peoples a means for your father to obtain my husband's spirit?"

"... Fine I'll petition the Hayabusa to come to your aid and make the Akarusa aware, but this is not a battle we can win through normal means. I will point out that my chakra did nothing against the creature."

"You was trying to kill it, I simply aim to delay it until Atheon becomes a option then you can sign the death sentence of our entire species."She hissed turning swiftly to head within the archway that led to the central chamber, pulling Hatori along with her once alone she sighed, "Let's make sure we remember this one Hatori Akarusa."

"A-april?"He asked with a degree of relief, was she involved in this too had he not been alone in every single one of these dreams? "Yeah... you're doing well so far, let's keep this up and maybe we can last long enough to see what this Atheon thing is exactly."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[The Labyrinth Call, Floor I]​*​

[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang VI: Reunion]​
-Perdition-​
Those deep pools of crimson grew deeper and darker as Akane focused on the Gokiburi that started to once again move before her. Between the boiling blood that bubbled in pools around her and the deep pungent smell of the Gokiburi's dark, dank and viscous blood the swamp native had a hard time pinning down any other scents that wafted through the air. Which meant, even as Hatori was only a few yards behind her, she didn't know or realize it. With her body beginning  to hug lower to the heat cooked floor Akane started to stalk forward again, her clawed hands and feet lightly etching the stone even as the blue of her Chakra licked at the air  like a raging flame. 

Low growls shook in her throat as she on a more animalistic level threatened these insects. She wanted her sister Mizuirono and she wanted her now. On some level the Gokiburi seemed to understand her, though they couldn't relay anything back as their bulbous, potato like heads shook as they linked to one another as to formulate a plan to deal with not one, but two Shinobi now. Their forms seemed to write like boiling liquid and their claw like hands started to stretch and elongate. It was a property of their normally acidic blood. They were changelings, meaning they could shape their bodies how they saw fit and now they needed weapons to combat not only Akane who was wrapped in Kunai but Hatori too who not only had Kunai, but a sword as well. So they matched their prey allowing their appendages to become serrated bladed weapons.   

In her predatory stalking of the Gokiburi, she had pulled herself far enough from the blood pit behind her that some of the insect like creatures that still hid in the shadows were able to start and flank her as more trained their focus, mostly in vain, on Hatori. In her steady one tracked focus, the swamp native had failed to realize that one of these creatures was coming down behind her, falling from the ceiling, as she was being lured further from the boiling blood by the two in front of her. Luckily for the fiery redhead she had a guardian angel watching over her, in the form of Hatori who had intercepted the creature in mid fall. Using all the skill he picked up in the veil, he was able to not only counter the falling killer. But he was able to land a decisive strike as well as he meteor dropped it to the ground with a powerful kick of his own.  

In mid fall back to the ground Hatori spins Chiri's dark purple blade and brings it down across the Gokiburi's neck like the blade of an execution's ax as he himself landed. The commotion behind her was finally able to pull the swamp native's gaze behind her in time to see a head rolling toward her. Claws tear into the stone floor as she spun around with fangs bared. Ready to meet this new perceived threat. The deep visceral growl that seemed to hug her throat stops as her gaze settles on a somewhat familiar form. She blinks once then twice before slightly moving forward allowing one hand to just hang in the air as she sniffed. Pass everything she is able to pick up a very familiar scent. With a wave of realization Akane hops up to her vertical base landing just a few feet from Hatori, that devilish scowl replaced with a wide grin as her Chakra flickered away as her Four Leg Technique subsided. He had changed so much!

Sadly for the redhead, it was that very Chakra that was protecting her from the acidic effects of the Gokiburi's vile blood. So, before she could open her mouth to greet a friend that she long thought dead a sizzling sound catches her attention as the tingling of the acid working on her skin is felt. Save for her mouth, lips, teeth... well everything involved with eating food, which was tempered through swamp eating and drinking, the rest of her body was starting to burn. The Bestialgan deactivates as she turned her attention to her body. With a tearing motion she pulls her coat off her back, throwing those deadly kunai in all directions which barely misses Hatori, and with a fury wipes her face and hair, with the inside of the coat, down before throwing the smoldering article of clothing to the ground.  next to come off was both her boots, which bounce off one of the Gokiburi causing it to retreat back, and socks. The tape that wrapped her legs is torn off as well as the mini fishnet leggings and her shorts, which she uses the inside of to wipe what areas of her legs that were exposed. 

With the last article of tainted clothing off her, Akane is left in little more than her tank top and panties. Looking over herself, she was now happily no longer burning. With messy hair she looks back to Hatori whom she is quickly on with a powerful hug. "HATORI!" is exclaimed as she embraced him deeply, pushing her body up against his. This, however only lasts a moment before she pulls away, that gleeful expression replaced with annoyance as she pulled him up off his feet. "Why you no come 'n' tell ol' Akane you no ded?" is asked. "Daddy he tell meh dat you die." is added those eyes narrowing a bit. Her first puppy love had changed so much in the two years he was in the veil and she was home. She also didn't take into consideration in her annoyance that Hatori probably didn't know where she was, since she wasn't in Konoha, and Ellesmere is a huge place. 


What little anger she held with the him quickly dissipates however and she in the next moment was hugging him again in a more powerful bear hug, "Ah so happy you no ded!" is exclaimed as the Gokiburi started to regain their bearings after the reckless display of the girl stripping herself. April now back on alert tries to get Akane's attention so they could combat the situation. But the redhead is in her own world as she groped Hatori's bum. It wasn't until an annoyed voice came from the discarded coat that Akane took pause. 

"What in Kishi's name..." 

(*Kishi is a god in the lesser known religion of Moto. A religion that nearly self destructed over a hundred and fifty years ago when it was believed that one of the patron saints, Kakashi, was killed in battle with Pein. Today they are still around and teach a middle of the road way of life and try to appease everyone. Needless to say the Jashin Church doesn't approve of this religion.)

"... is going on here?!" Kuroimaru barks as he pulled himself free of the quickly dissolving coat.  The pit bull's eyes narrow on the situation as he leaps toward Akane and Hatori. In mid jump he transforms into a full sized pit bull just before he landed. "I take a short nap Akane and somehow you manage to loose Mizuirono, loose you cloths and get us in a gang fight. How do you let things go to hell this quickly!?" is asked with a growl as he spread his stance, "I'm glad we see that your boyfriend isn't dead. However, if we don't address the current situation, that might change again." ~


----------



## popablurf (Jun 2, 2015)

*A Daunting Task!*

*A Daunting Task! 

Dancing with Demons* 



The air is thick with humidity from heavy rains. Water thuds onto ash and rubble as it pours down from the sky. Puddles of moist dirt become thick pools of mud that run off into a small stream. A boy crouched in the middle of this storm looks upon a dark hole in the earth. A trap door is opened yet reveals nothing of what lies inside of it. The contents are protected by a complete darkness that intrigues and scares Mitsuko. But the boy has come here for a reason, so he descends into the darkness.

One rung of the ladder at a time, Mitsuko makes his way further down. It becomes more and more difficult to see. Mitsuko plants his foot on what seems to be solid ground. The room is illuminated with an eery green glow as soon as the boys foot hits the ground. Markings cover the walls of this place, strange and ritualistic looking. The boy admires the fine detail of the markings, language perhaps Of a time long forgotten. A strange precesnce is felt inside of this room.

This feeling....is familiar, I remember this from a dream.

The markings flow through the room and accumulate at a center point. There lies a mechanical robot, it's eyes clear. Metal and bolts line it's body, the robot seems to take a humanoid design, but is destinctively mechanical. Mitsuko approaches cautiously, the precesnce intensifying with each and every step. The boy lays his hand on the face of the machine. It's cold and lifeless, yet smooth, so much craftmentship and time must have put into making every aspect of it precise. 

The air is cold, Mitsukos breaths are heavy as an overwhelming sense of the unknown entangle his mind. The boy hovers his hand over the machines chest.A strong magnetic pull forces his palm onto the center of the robots chest. As the room had lit up so does the robot, starting from the chest and spreading through its entire body. The system is complex and it's clear glass eyes light up with the color blue. The chest of this machine shoots out needles onto each digit of Mitsukos hand. The boy tries to reach away but cannot.

Something is injected into Mitsukos body, but he is unaware of what exactily. The boy becomes light headed and falls to his knees. Mitsuko struggles to remove his hand before this thing takes over, but loses conciousness. 

When Mitsukos eyes reopen he finds himself in a completely different place. This realm seems unearthly, perhaps the boys own mind is where he resides now. A man is standing in front of him, waiting for the boy to stand. Mitsuko raises up And looks upon the face of this man. It is the stranger long ago in the woods, it is his father. Mitsuko is at a loss for words, shock constricting his thoughts and actions. The man speaks, and his words echo throughout the pure white halls the two find themselves in.

"You've grown so much since the last time we had spoken." Mitsukos father says with a smile strung across his face.

"Wha...what gives you the right to care about me! Not one word, Why!" The boy angrily shouts, clinching his fists in anger, and holding back his tears of sadness.

"A man who lost his mind is the one you knew, stuck in the memories of loved ones gone. I told them to bring you here for a reason. And that's because the strength that resides in you has the power to change this world. I saw it the day I left, and I can see it now." The man says.

 "So what...what is it that I have the power to do."  Mitsuko says still holding back strong emotions. 

His father looks very composed, calmly and attentively observing his sons growth.
"Not yet Shuna".

"My name is Mitsuko!" The boy interupts.

"You're name is Shuna! And you are my son! Destined to carry out the ritual of our cursed clan you will end our suffering!!." 

"What do you mean you're insane, you've lost you're mind!" Mitsuko shakes with anger, his father composes himself again.

The man smiles "That is why we brought you here."

Mitsukos vision turns black and he awakens back on a cold floor. A robot with dark blue eyes is hovering over the The boys body. "Hello Shuna" it says, offering his hand to help Mitsuko up. Mitsuko helps himself up and brushes off the dust from his clothes. 

"You will find the place you have come to is much more different then the one you know. I'm here to guide you through this maze." The robots voice is mechanical in nature, it seems polite but it's face lacks any expression. It's much taller than Mitsuko and it's body is bulky and we'll armored, a machine built for warfare.  "What do you mean?" Mitsuko asks hesistantly. "I'm a portal to this world, created to bring a child bathed in his mother's blood  to the realm of death, here you will defeat the curse place upon your clan.".

The robots words are lost on Mitsuko as his disbelief brings him into a state of shock. "So this...place..this is the realm of death. And I'm here to.....defeat him?".The robots gaze begins to pierce through Mitsukos will. The boy trembles with disbelief and intimidation. "Precisely." The robot replies, unknowing of the absurdity of its words to the boy. "And how am I supposed to do that!?!" Mitsuko asks with terror in his heart. "A child gifted with the eyes of the demon shall be the one to defeat it.". The robot replies. A momentary pause of silence fills the room while information sinks into Mitsuko. "I'm just going to go out on a limb here but me asking you more questions is just going to confuse me more. Isn't it.". "Precisely", the robot replies.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 2, 2015)

Perdition 
Reunion - Let's play a Game
​
Hatori gave no resistance to her efforts as she pulled him up straight from his crouched position he honestly wasn't entirely sure what to expect from her. Perhaps he had just learned to forgo any expectations when it came to Akane but there was a moment of hesitation between him and her as he was drawn into a belonging embrace. Her words while perceived to be harsh were fair, he had never considered that people believed him to be dead after the events that unfolded back in the chunin exams, Yuuko knew of his existence and surely she had informed the Raikage whether intentionally or not was redundant he just simply never considered that Akane might of believed him to be dead.

It was a thought that made his heart sink, developing something of a stutter he responded to her words as best he could and he knew it wasn't an adequate excuse. "I-well-I... an owl.. kidnapped me and did something.... a genjutsu or... something. I'm sorry."

He had lost himself in the moment much like her forgetting they stood amongst a battlefield, "I never thought..."He gulps with a hefty blush as his words were interrupted by a bear hug causing him to grind his teeth in pain holding the yell in his throat under lock and key. Had to look strong now even if his wounds burned in both body and soul. He was only snapped back into the fray as April's sudden shift of emotion brought him back to attention for a moment he felt his body slipping into sage mode but was quick enough to repress the instinctive change before it could happen. He knew these things were pawns, and he knew he would need to save what little Takai chakra he had for whatever might come next.

Without much of a hope of pushing himself out of Akane arms and avoiding the blow he opted for something perhaps not entirely well thought out considering and pushed one ankle off the ground pulling himself and Akane down to the ground in a short jump to avoid the incoming strike of the living black gunk. He didn't give it much thought as to how they landed before he forcibly broke free of her embrace, he wanted to explain everything to her where he had been, how things had changed and most importantly of all how he had missed her...

_Focus love bird, the pit bull is right we can reconcile later. Right now let's deal with these things... they're *REALLY* starting to irk me._

_I... Right_He responded manipulating his footing enough to shift the weight of nearby striking Gokiburi several feet away from him giving the shinobi enough room to pull a small summoning scroll from his belt feeling chakra run from his fingertips with each seal formed into the fabric a golden glyph would briefly flicker to life activating the technique. "April time for you to pull yer weight!"

He announced to the bird who at the time was mid-flight when a brilliant energy sparked over her feathers causing her to grow in size and develop a pulse within her plumage. "You tryin' to show off to the girl?"She asked momentarily twirling to re-adjust her flight feathers and grip one of the closest Gokiburi within her talons appearing unphased by the acidic touch as her barrier protected her.

Hatori comments, "Maybe. Akane and... dog let's burn ourselves into their memories!"The Gokiburi were the least of their worries from what he could gather as they adapted to better combat his style of battle forcing him to constantly adapt his own, it gave him a rush of energy he hadn't felt since battling his uncle in Konoha finding himself positioned upon one of the pools of blood he was quick to jump back avoiding the soles of his shoes setting aflame, as another strike came he had already positioned himself to avoid it this time entering the personal space of the assailant and throwing it between him and another attacker to act as a shield.

With a strike to the creatures spine he knew it wouldn't do anything to kill the creature but it achieved what he had set out to do, the golden pattern that ran along the phased Ninjato extending further towards the tip he would soon find himself overwhelmed as another had joined the fray pushing Takame past it's limit resulting in a blow being struck thankfully it had struck upon one of the plates upon his right shoulder causing it to do nothing more than leave a mark.

Jumping over another attacker he made sure to land a blow upon the closest Gokiburi, while the initial strike did nothing more than cut through the creatures body a series after images followed the attack resulting in the Gokiburi's destruction feeling the rush of wind pass behind him as April silently brushed past grabbing a would-be assaulter mid-strike and throwing it upon a nearby wall before pinning it their. "Afraid not."She hissed lunging her beak forward to tear the Gokiburi's head from limb.

"Two for us, think you can keep up Akane?"He asked taking what enjoyment he could out of this moment, he wasn't about to let the opportunity to pass him by and hoped to turn a otherwise dire situation into something they could, at the very least enjoy for a few moments.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 2, 2015)

Bureiku
Escaping Hell

Bureiku coughed wildly trying to remove the dust that had began to collect within his lungs, his armour long since rendered useless and skin turned to sandpaper. The water here was poison, the air ridden with fumes he couldn't hope to recongise and worst of all was the damned whispers they itched at his mind like waves upon a cliff each passing moment a little bit of him would be washed away weakening his own mental stability if it wasn't for the fact the dragon guiding him back 'home' wherever home might be he would of long been lost to this hellish landscape.

He had decided to keep note of this... realm as they called it, the veil some sort of prison for the supernatural if such a thing could exist. Before now he would of doubted it but given what they had seen since arriving, this entire world seemed like a replica of his own except where Sunagakure was meant to be there was nothing more than a buried city ridden with those living puppets that were pumped out from within a nearby factory. According to the serpent who claimed to be named Hayabusa, some sort of warden of this realm the factory wasn't quite what it appeared in fact being a living breathing thing by all accounts it was strange to be sure but stranger still was the feeling that he had in fact been here before, not in recent memory but something far more distant something from his childhood.

"How... much further?"Bureiku forced from his dried and weakening throat. The dragon gave a hum to his words before turning to face him, "The Gates of Abaddon are atleast another days travel, from their we can see to making a bridge back to the real world."

Bureiku gave a sigh of relief to the news bringing a torn piece of his shirt to cover his mouth from the dust storm. "Real world..."He grumbles as they continue down their path, every so often he would witness something unnatural from the corner of his eye before it faded once more from sight, some were humanoid such as the old charred bodies that hovered across the landscape seeking out prey. Others much less so, one creature in particular had stuck in his mind a maggot with dozens of eyes that spoke in the common tongue, demanding their aid much like the homeless upon the streets.

Hayabusa assured him those, at the very least were harmless but only an hour previously had the serpent made a de-tour to avoid something that truly worried him. They had come across a village within it the people, food, animals, pets, just about anything organic had grown into a scar like tissue that seemingly sought out all that came close to it. The dragon had explained that it wasn't quite supernatural but in fact a disease, he had heard rumours of 'zombies' that had appeared at some sort of wealthy invitational party but at the very least such a thing could easily be contained and detained but something of that nature...

To think they had opened a rift to a place that contained within it creatures and diseases that could very much prove a threat to humanity as a whole gravely concerned him. Thankfully the rupture had been sealed by the 'ruler' of this place, some individual they called Amok who in turn was also the prisoner but commandant of this dimensional 'prison'.

"What do you mean real world?"Hayabusa asked causing Bureiku to consider for a moment, "My home, obviously this might geographically be a exact replica but it's nothing like the world I know."

Hayabusa gave a slight snigger at the boys comment before getting a questioning look, "This world is as real as the one you know. Heck they co-exist... ever heard bumps in the night? If something happens in the veil it has a equal impact upon your world that is how Ogama managed to form a rift between two points and everything you see here is a reflection of what has happened both in past and future."

"... What are you saying that factory is a representation of Sunagakure?"

"In a manner of speaking yes, I think you'll find it's birth was spawned from the mind of a certain individual within your village. Who... we cannot say the point is this is a place that is consistently changing. One day Sunagakure will be a village buried beneath the sands, another it will be no different from what you remember."


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2015)

_The Dollhouse
[The Mailbox]
_​This was her home. A place she could return to whether she felt like it or not. Someone was always waiting for her to appear. Almost everyone knew her name. Zenas thought for a minute before coming to the realization that she was describing jail. Though that was what Fuzenkagure became. However, despite her complaints, she was safe. This was a place she could come to even in the worst of times. Fuzenkagure was a jail and at the same time a home, but sometimes people liked to forget that. 

_?Hands up!_? Zenas sighed as she placed her hands up in the air, two ninjas with Konaha bands on their head pointed their kunai?s to her neck.

_?Any wrong move and we?ll kill you!_? One boldly declared as he stood in front of her.

Zenas sighed and rolled her eyes. The others in the office space didn?t even care to look on. Many people went on and did their daily thing. Only people that stopped and looked were the newbies and a few new interns in the building, but other than that others just walked around. The two Konaha ninjas probably noticed the lack of reaction as people passed them by as if they were just annoying bumps in the road.

?Did you forget your papers Zenas?? A voice that caused her to mentally groan asked. The voice belonged to the man that made his name known in this building. She wouldn?t call him the boss, but she wouldn?t deny the influence he had on the people around him. ?Put your weapons down, she is a ninja of Fuzenkagure.?

Zenas put her hands down as the red haired man stood next to her, ?Or do you wish to further the bad relationship of black and white??

Zenas didn?t understand politics, she didn?t try to, but she didn?t deny that when it worked in her favor it was a beautiful thing. The two ninjas didn?t say a word, but they placed their kunai?s down. 

?I am not in the mood to speak to Konaha ninjas, so what are you hear for today?? Kyo asked

The two ninjas looked at each other before looking at Kyo, _?We are from Konaha, and my name is Clare.?_

The woman with long black hair stood in front of the younger male before bowing,_ ?This is my partner Raven.? _The boy with short hair and the head band that looked too big for his face bowed as well. 

_?We are here to ask about---?_​
Kyo sighed before shaking his head, ?The people under the Fuzenkagure banner? Can you catch them up to date Zenas, I have no time for this.?

?I don?t remember signing up to be your sectary.?​
Kyo eyes shot at her, ?Unless you want to be forced into their care, I would appreciate it greatly.?

And with that he left her with the two ninjas that tried to arrest her just a second ago. Zenas couldn?t help but grunt a bit at the man, but she just shrugged her shoulders. That was the only thing she could do when it came to him. Zenas ran her fingers through her hair as she thought about the words she was about to say. 

?The best I can sum it up is diplomatic immunity.? Zenas explained, ?I have it, and those underneath the banner of Fuzenkagure can only be judged by Black nations and Black alone.?

Raven was the first to interject_, ?Those people are wanted under---?_

?The White Banner, not the black.? Zenas explained, ?So as long as I pledge loyalty to Fuzenkagure, I don?t think you have the power, unless the man from Konaha himself want to come down and explain how much he wants some criminals.?

Raven and Clare looked at each other before gritting their teeth. They were probably the 4th pair of ninjas that came this month looking for those under the bingo book. Many of their informants were right, they were right here in Fuzenkagure, but they didn?t understand that they pledged loyalty to Fuzenkagure. Thus in Fuzenkagure protection, and basically bending the finger of white that tried to look for them. Zenas ran her fingers through her hair once more, she had gotten into a lot of trouble over the years, but she could say thanks to Kyo. She gotten out of trouble more times than she could count. 

?I would like to thank you for your visit, but you aren?t welcomed here unless you have a meeting.? Zenas explained before following right after Kyo and waving her hand, ?See you around.?


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2015)

_The Dollhouse
[The Mail Man]_​


There wasn?t a restful day for Kyo. Even if he had a day off, he had something to do somewhere with someone. Kyo smiled weakly as he noticed his office was clean. Cups were placed in the right places, and his papers were filed. There was a note that had a cute picture, telling him to have a good day and rest up. Signed by the only person who would stay behind and clean his place next to the janitor. Kei?. 


He ran his hands through his hair, he shouldn?t have left like that. 

Kyo grit his teeth as he actually felt bad for being rude to her.​
The door closed behind him and the sound of someone falling into the leather chair made him turn around. Zenas looked up at him as if she was waiting for him to say something to her.

?They are gone.? Zenas said before leaning on the arm of the chair, ?Didn?t care to check, but there is nothing else for them to do here.?

Kyo didn?t respond as he looked through the in box, files piled up and sloppy laid about his desk. All of them documents that Zo had to check off, but instead of giving them to her, they gave it to him. Almost like a check off, he checked to see if it was something she would actually pass, and then send it up to her. If he didn?t believe that it was something she should concern herself with, then it was trashed. It was a job that Zo gave him after he said he wanted to be more involved with the politics. 

?How long are you going to play this game Kyo??​
Kyo stopped going through the files as he turned to Zenas. 

?Attacking trains filled with other village items is considered to be terrorist attacks last I remember.? Zenas noted as she looked at her nails, before looking back at him, ?Don?t consider this me worrying about you, this is me worrying about my pay check.?

?If something happens to you, I don?t have my diplomatic immunity anymore, nor would I have a steady income.?​
Kyo chuckled to himself, this woman?

?Do you think that Fuzenkagure would simply lie still as their king is trapped over another side? You?ll find another job as the lust for war screams from this village.?​
Zenas smirked to herself as she leaned straight up. 

?I?m surprised that we aren?t at war to be honest.? Zenas said looking around, ?I was waiting for this place to become a war ground. You know what you see from old text books.?

It was really surprising to be honest. Kyo didn?t understand politics as well as he did when he was younger, however the rage he felt when the Black council had come up their verdict and the White had handed them a gift basket with get well on it. It was a dark day for Fuzenkagure, but the sun would always raise again. 

?White is smart?? Kyo explained, ?And Black is filled with a bunch of cowards, even my village, even my family is scared of what is going to happen if we go to war.?

?We don?t have the money to finance a war with Iwa. We don?t even have enough to pay back the people who brought us out. Going to war would be the worst thing we could do.?​
Kyo turned to Zenas as he leaned against the desk, ?We would be asking to be destroyed if we go at it.?

?And you don?t want anything to happen to your precious pay check??​
Zenas chuckled, ?You understand me now Mr. Minami.?

?I?ve always understood your kind Ms. Emiya.?​
Zenas couldn?t help but chuckle a bit at that. 

?Well then, I am here to report.? Zenas finally got down to business, ?You don?t have to worry about your pretty princess, she?s safe, but if she keep going the way she going. Then I can?t really blame if something happens.?

Kyo jaw locked?.

?She?s planning something big, I don?t know what, but just be prepared for fireworks, if shit hits the fan.?​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 4, 2015)

The Eternal Flame V - Temple of Miverna
Hatori, April, Ogama

Hatori managed to keep pace with April despite their difference in size, he hadn't noticed it earlier but she was fair amount larger than he was in both height and size, of course the size mattered little when it came to owls.... all of it was feathers.

"I suppose it makes sense if your in on these dreams now..."Hatori hoots before they entered the room in which he once stood it had since been prepared by two decorated dragon owls whom had began to use their talons to etch out what appeared to be half a dozen seals within the centre of the room.

Being spotted they were greeted by a bow from the two, "My lady..."Being ignorant or simply ignoring his pressence within the room didn't catch him by surprise so far he figured the owls saw the female gender as the more superior of the two. Without responding to the courtsy she dragged Hatori forward into the seals, "Where did the wing captain go?"

"He left to see to the other honour guard and the tree's defences, I wouldn't worry yourselves we managed to complete the seal without him. Should we go join the others?"

April sighed thinking for a moment before turning her beak to the door, "Yes please do but seal the door behind you. We'll join you all shortly once the seal is formed. Remember, we are to remain on the defensive and cut our loses until we can amass the strength to counter attack."

"Of course, we have no intention of dying."One grunts before taking his leave with the other Hatori watched curiously as their talons seemed to glimmer and shine in the limelight as he was pulled into the central circle that formed the seal he felt a strange sensation come over his body, he felt at ease and protected somehow. There was a certain degree of calm within the chamber suddenly and all outside forces had been forgotten bringing his focus upon the white stone that now loomed between them.

"What is this technique?"He asked and got a soft smile of pride from behind April's beak. "Temple of Minerva, you feel it huh?"

"I feel like I have a guardian angel... or something."He responded and began to feel lifted as April finished off the inner most circle causing a golden energy to spark between them and the stone, "Yes... it does."She chuckled closing her eyes for a moment to focus on completing the technique, "Now please be quite normally this would require both of us but since you don't know the technique..."

Hatori cautiously nods after showing hesitation beginning to survery their surroundings the room had become shrouded in a golden light that appeared to be growing outwards, it was chakra and was that of their own but seemingly supplemented by the very same chakra he had felt earlier within the wind of the realm then suddenly it came to a stop being pulled inwards towards the circle and flowing into the seals that had been etched into the bark of the tree.

A momentual impulse radiataed from the gem pulling Hatori closer as he lost his balance for a moment quickly retreating and bracing himself for another as it came in quicker succession until the white gem was bright enough to blind them generating a pillar of light that broke into the skies causing an electrical storm to form as it drew in nearby cloud cover.into a tempest. It was short lived however, as the beam expanded outwards to encompass the tree and everything nearby an detonation followed shortly there after knocking Hatori and April back from the stone into either side of the room Hatori himself causing the sealed door to burst forth.

As he recovered he managed to roll himself over and get upon his talons once more, the first thing he began to notice was the fact his feathers seemed to have faded away being replaced by a consistent energy that ran across his body and form looking up April was the same extending a wing to push him to properly stand up as he presented the question, "What technique was that?"

"I told you it's name, as for what it does for us beyond give us a fighting chance. The technique is a barrier, everything within it's sphere of influence is considered hallow and must abide by the laws set out by it's creator, if we are to summon atheon or fight that creature I would rather see our people fight on our terms the seal might not be powerful enough to fully control it's power but it can certainly even the odds and delay it."She spoke now stood outside he could see a golden light an exact replica of the seals he had seen inside now spread around the tree a couple of miles out... if he was to replace the golden light with the barrier he knew of in todays version of this realm it would be an almost perfect fit.

"April, I'm sorry to see what your world once was..."

April's deamour shifted appearing to be full of regret at his words, "Hatori... There is nothing worse than seeing a reflection."She stooped off the platform to take to the skies and make her way towards what could be said to be the front lines.

~Meanwhile~

Dust groaned finding himself back upon what they called Eden, although it was nothing like Eden of any sort. A wartorn landscapes ruled only by those clans strong enough to claim themselves to be the 'chosen' what the Sage had in mind and what actually came to pass were two completely different things. He resented how humanity seemed to turn just about any gift into a weapon for destruction but having said that he didn't care enough to do much more than try and maintain the peace between those he was told to.

Those were the clans of the Hayabusa then at the peak of their power and that of the Akarusa whom had built something of a reputation for their forging and craftsmanship. Their hatred for one another was lain in the simple fact that not long before the Dragons whom the Hayabusa had worshipped for the last century or two and owls who protected the Akarusa lineage were at war themselves before this bond between him and Hatori had been forged forcing a tempermental alliance.

Of course, this never reached 'eden' and thus the conflict had continued until his interruption, even if skirmishes were common place the fighting had died down considerably from what it once was. "First things first... Hikari."He grunts stepping forward into the compound at the side of mountain...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 4, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[The Labyrinth Call, Floor I]​*​

[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang VII: Friendly Competition]​
-Perdition-​
-A Handful of Days Ago, Ellesmere-

"Wat you dink Akane do if she run into dat Hatori boy in de tower?" the question floats on the still swamp air for a moment or two while Satoshi lit a cigar. The white hair teen merely stood there for a second as he drew in the light wintergreen taste that flavored the rolled tobacco. "How long have you known that Hatori has been alive?" is asked with a stream of smoke. "Not dat long boy-o, less den ah month." is replied his dark eyes turning to Satoshi. The puppeteer seemed uninterested in the conversation at hand, but after a moment of pondered thought he turned his green eyes to meet Ryota's red.

"You know your daughter better than I do, so you have a better chance of telling me what she'll do. If I had to garner a guess though, she'll probably try to have sex with him." is replied with a turn of his head, "The real question is, do you believe that she'll be able to find the tower on her own. She looked like she was spacing out the whole time you were explaining things to her and the wolf was practically napping." the statement made Ryota grin unexpectedly which actually surprised Satoshi and he arcs an eyebrow in response.

"Ah haf dat cover Satoshi, Emiko she gun t' mak sure dat Akane git dere just fine."

Satoshi sucked his lip loudly as he turned on his heel, he still wasn't sure how he felt about Ryota saving his mother. Being a shell of a human now, emotions didn't quite jive like they used too and he supposed it was a good thing that he was able to save her life. There just seemed to be something wrong with her not recognizing who he was, even as different as he looked now than he when he was seven. She should have on some level have recognized Satoshi. At least that is how he felt it should be, he was still very much in the dark on how this Bartholomew's powers actually worked. So he'd just have to begrudgingly trust that Ryota was correct in assuming that the process that saved him and his mother also took from her a large portion of her memory. 

She did go by a different name now, "You leavin' already?" is asked while Satoshi began to walk away. Satoshi pauses for just a moment and turns his glance back to Ryota, "I stuck around because you asked me to make sure Akane was still training while you went to Konoha Ryota, you're back so I don't see the need of me staying. Besides, I have a date with some Jashinist." is replied with a puff of smoke. The man shook his head, the boy was always on the move never staying in one place too long, "You gun haf go back eventually boy-o. You no can avoid dat cher fo'ever. Wat 'er name? Kei?" this comment brings the puppeteer to a stop and he almost turns back toward the man, "You're right I supposed, still I have this one things to do, been paid already. Business you know. 

How about you Ryota? Have you found out anything on the Veil?" 

-Present, Perdition-

Akane started to press her face into Hatori's neck in her massive hug. Before she could though Kuroimaru interjected as he landed close to the pair. Akane's muscles relax just enough to allow feeling back into most of Hatori's limbs, though it didn't appear that the redhead was about to release her anaconda grip on him anytime soon. Which in the current situation could be a very bad thing as the Gokiburi as Kuroimaru spoke his mind were making way to start their next wave of attacks against the two Shinobi. The long serrated arm blade of the attacking Gokiburi was well on its way to finding it's mark and Hatori was quickly beginning to run out of options as the clueless redhead was still in full on hug it out mode. With her more lax grip, however, Hatori was able to slide a leg between her's so he could small hop them down and forward to avoid a hair cut far too low for both their liking. 

Akane's eyes widen as the sudden shift in their weight drags them to the ground while the blade that was meant to kill sailed harmlessly over them. With a thud Akane slammed off the ground breaking her iron hold on Hatori whom had a much softer landing as he bounced up off Akane's body to only land back on her rather precariously a moment later. Without much thought of what he was doing, to pull himself up he places one hand on Akane's breasts to right himself and get a better view of the battlefield as he knee moved up to her pelvis. Akane blinked a second as she took everything in it wasn't until a moment later that  she noticed that Hatori had a handful of her and seemed to be even be making a move below the waist. 

The redhead grinned from ear to ear, back in Konoha the boy was three shades of timid and seemed to not know what to do when she got close. Now it seemed that in the two years they had been apart his balls had dropped. Something that made the young swamp girl very happy. It was rare that the move was made on her and it was a pleasant change of pace. Adjusting her body as Hatori scanned the room she was just about ready to latch on and have her fun when he used her womanly shape as a springboard to get back to his feet. Akane's grin slipped as she looked up to him from the ground. With a sigh she realized she missed her opportunity to have some real fun. With arms flat on the ground she listened, somewhat, to what was going on. She was more focused on Hatori though with a flood of naughty thoughts running through her head, so she wasn't focusing as well as she could on the actual fight at hand. 

It wasn't until April transformed into her true self that Akane took a bit more notice of the situation as Hatori admitted he may be trying to impress. Which honestly he didn't have to do, he did save her life, that puppy crush was still there, still beating in her heart. Akane still failed to move all that much until a moment later when Hatori decided to make this a competition. The light grin on her face turned to a full blown grin again as she flipped over to her stomach. With a quick bound she was over to Kuroimaru, her arms wrapping around his neck.  "Akane?!" before the dog could voice his concerns Akane slid her fingers into the correct seal 

"Beast Human Clones"

In a roll of smoke Kuroimaru became Akane's make twin. Pulling a hand to his face he shook his head, "We're at a disadvantage here Akane, we don't have a means to deal with these monsters acidic blood or have you forgotten?" is asked to a finger extended to the sizzling clothing that Akane had stripped off earlier. "Den we mak sure we no get touched." it was a typical Akane answer, which didn't do much to comfort Kuroimaru. Reaching behind his back he pulled to Kunai with explosive tags from his tool kit.  "If we're going to do this, you will follow my lead. Okay?" is stated while he tossed her one of the weapons. "Lead den." is muttered while she caught the kunai, then with a push she shoves Kuroimaru forward.

Falling to a four legged stance he quickly enters that Technique and fires off. Akane follows a moment later as they both become more animalistic. In a blur of red and blue they fire off to meet Hatori's challenge head on in what would be normal Inuzuka fashion. Kuroimaru Singles out a group of four and bounds high into the air as they near the group. Akane follows as he reaches down toward her. "Spinning Fang!" is shouted as they couple hands. Using his waist he spins himself and Akane into a rapid vortex of which Akane is shot a moment later toward the ground. Akane pulls her form tighter before breaking into a violent spin as she zeroed in onto the ground,  "Drillin' FANG!" it was instinct. 

That is all that can be really said about the teamwork that Akane did with either of her Ninken they just instinctively knew what the other wanted. A moment later as Akane slammed into the ground shaking up the four Gokiburi that had been selected Kuroimaru falls into "Drilling Fang!" the ground shakes violently again as the dog cut into the stone as if it was warm butter and he was a hot knife. The Gokiburi that was knocked off balance are left to wonder only seconds before the drill like attacks explode from the ground then back down amongst them cutting the ground up like Swiss cheese not allowing the first moment for a counter from the beasts. The drilling of the pair of wrecking balls happen again and again for the next several seconds as the battle across the rest of the area came to a stop as the ground is tore up like a trailer park in the midst of a tornado.

The apex of the attack sees both Akane and Kuroimaru stopping their spin mid air to loose the Kunai they had. With two tinks the Kunai land  on opposite ends of the Gokiburi that were now left to pull themselves from the ground. A grin slipped across Kuroimaru's face, "Boom" is whispered as the tags ignite causing a large circle that had been cut into the ground by the pair to cave in pulling the Gokiburi into a small crater. Them being in the center of the hole, they are crushed by the rolling debris that raced toward them. As the pair land Kuroimaru looks over to Hatori with a smile, "I...", "Dink you can keep up wid us?" her question is left to hang as she fired off toward more of the insects that seemed to have no end.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 4, 2015)

_Riokou of Silent Honors_
PERDITION ARC
-Raiders' Season-




Riokou narrowed her eyes as Zellous  Kazama questioned her motives. She had to admit, she was a bit taken back and even annoyed that she could even hypothetically be thought of that way. Her current mental condition from the recent experiences says to use her clenched fist out of frustration. But she knows better not to, as not only wouldn't be right, but Zellous even had a bit of a point.

"Your skepticism is understandable. Apologies for my lack of formalities,"

Considering what was at stake here, the girl wasn't exactly feeling the most formal and respectable. If she wanted to, she could ignore these two and get on her way in hopes of stopping that mad man before he gets to them. She could, but she won't, after all, for what they've done, the kunoichi felt they atleast deserved an explanation.

"I reside in the Mist Village, whether youre White or Black isn't any concern of mine. My name is Riokou of Silent Honors, a group of courageous knights long forgotten. But that isn't what's important right now. Because almost two years ago, I was apart of a certain mission, and in that mission, Diarmu was responsible for slaughtering two of my squad members, and even his own allies,"

Just the thought was enough to get her blood boiling. Trying to sooth her temper, she glanced at the two shinobi as to assern they were taking in the information given. She folded her arms before continuing on

"What's also a matter of concern, is that also on that mission, the remaining squad member left them to do. His name is Quenser. If you've seen those black creatures known as the Gokiburi, then know that those are his creations. Him and Diarmu seemed to have allied, but I doubt all of this is their doing, they must be working with someone else,"

That's when Riokou lowered her arms and clenched her fist. She looked at them both, particularly Zellous with a harsh glare,

"That may not be enough for you to believe me, but know this. If you ever accuse me again of being even remotely like that monster Diarmu, I'll-"

"Who the fuck are you talking about,"

A single voice in the darkness of the halls caused Riokou to form a scowl. Not just one of anger, but of a incoming danger. The target of her hostility  walked down through the narrow hall, revealing himself. A black leather attire the same color as his heart, along with a eyepatch  of the same. His messy red hair  was reminiscent of the ferocity he bared and the blood he's spilled

"Diarmu!"

 She doesn't even have time to speak, the red demon removes a twin pair spears, both yellow and red from his back. "I'm not here to fuck around unless it has to do with breaking you. If you think you're going to get away from me again, you're dead wrong in more ways than one....And so are your friends, who are the exact same number I killed back then!"

In a blink of an eye he's launched his yellow spear, not at Riokou but at Takashi's head. Using the throw as a distraction to maneuver himself  in front of Takashi, swing his spear horizontally for his throat. Diarmu doesn't even know this stranger personally, but what did that matter? The reason was obvious enough​


----------



## popablurf (Jun 5, 2015)

*Land of Death*

*The Land of Death

Dancing with Demons *

Mitsuko opens the latch to a trap door, a glowing figure directly below him, following silently. The moon is at the highest point in the sky, shining down upon a distorted landscape. The rain from before has ended, yet there is no mud, no sign that there ever was rain. The trees twist in an unnatural way, thorns pierce there sides and leafs are no where to be found. There is a dark mist that covers this place, it feels unearthly and mystic. 

Mitsuko rises out of the shelter hesistantly, taking in his new surroundings with caution. "This place...it's not...it can't be real can it.". Mitsuko asks his robot companion. The ancient looking hunk of metal lifts himself from the dark hole. He walks behind Mitsuko, scanning the nature around the two carefully. "This is the land of the dead, I've guided only one other through these forests. It is dangerous here, you must be on your guard, or you'll never leave." The robot states in it's monotone, mechanical voice. 


Mitsuko bends down to feel the dirt below him, it's baren, the soil hasn't supported life and what seems ages. An unsettling smell fills the air, it wreaks of decaying matter of the once living. Mitsuko turns to the robot who had brought him here, the ancient markings on it glowing a dark blue color, which filled the mist surrounding them with a blue aura. "So, if you're my guide in this place, then guide me to where I need to go.", Mitsuko states with confidence. 

The robot begins to walk in a direction at once without saying a word. The light from it's body resembling a lantern illuminating a creepy path down these ominous woods. Mitsuko follows, one hand on his saucer blades he walks cautiously. Not long into the twos trek they are halted by mysterious figures in Distance. The robot stops immediately, silently standing as if it were a statue. Mitsuko jumps onto one of the deformed trees, accidently pricking himself with a thorn. 

The three hooded figures in the distance rise up after a second, then dissappear in a flash. Mitsuko takes out his saucer and scans the area around him. One second there is nothing, the next the boy is surrounded by the three figures with their hood removed. The faces of each of these men are distorted in the worst of ways, they all look as if death has touched them. The lick their lips like a wolf who has found its prey the navigate through the branches slowly, creeping closer and closer to Mitsuko.

"A little boy lost in the woods" the man's voice is raspy and menacing. ""He bleeds, how much does he bleed I wonder?", another asks to the group. In unison theyAll jump towards Mitsuko with rusty knives in there hands. The boy chooses one of the men to take first, he jumps towards him. Mitsuko parries a stab and rolls behind the corpse, a chain being releases and wraps around the man's weapon. Mitsuko flings the rusty decayed knife to the dirt below and send another chain out wrapping around the neck of his attacker. Before the 3 hooded men can react Mitsuko jumps to a high branch wrapping the long chain around it, and falls back down, successfully hanging one of the corpses on the twisted tree of thorns.

The two remaining men laugh in sequence like a pack of hyenas. The hung corpse, so decayed his neck begins to rip from the chain, the man's face skin rips off and he slides out of the tight chains using his own blood as lubricant. What remains of the man's face is just a skull, yet the man begins to crackle with the other two. The menacing laugh coming from the menacing skull drives Mitsuko insane, the boy looking on with horror takes a step back and almost falls off the tree. The boy gulps back saliva in his throat and then acts. Mitsuko sends out each chain from his weapon and flings it at the group, creating havoc within the woods. The boy jumps away and onto the ground taking out another saucer and shooting out chains in each direction. He sticks stakes into the ground, creating an intricate web of sharpened metal around himself.

Mitsuko creates a maze of sharpened chains and places himself in the center. The three men all appear on tree braces surrounding the boy. They slowly creep there way closer and closer to Mitsuko, pushing past the sharp blades which tear of pieces of there skin. "The boy traps himself!" One says as the group of corpses all laugh manically. Mitsuko stands in the center, seeming terrified.

As the three attackers approach Mitsuko flings knives at each of them. Some are deflected by the web of chains, others hit their mark but have no effect. One man makes it to the epicenter taking out a knife from his chest and holding it as a weapon. Mitsuko charges the man with a knife in hand and the two do battle. Mitsuko stabs his attacker in the chest and kicks off of it sending the two into opposite directions. 

Mitsukos attacker is flung into a sharpened chain and is nearly cut in half from the force. The man tries to tear himself off but cannot. Mitsuko see the other two are making there way to the center as well, he is surrounded. Mitsuko stands in the center of some markings on the ground and puts his hands together. "Release", the boy says, revealing a small crater in the earth, the boy falls into the hole and says release once more. Tags placed on all of the chains spark with fire.

Mitsuko looks up to see a loud flash of light one instant, and a mist of red the next. The boy climbs out of the hole in the earth to witness the destruction, nothing remains of the men. The chains have fallen to the ground, burned, Mitsuko has lost his two saucers. The boy makes his way back to where the robot was guiding him. It is still standing in the same place like a statue. As Mitsuko approaches the robot it begins to move again, turning it's head and staring at the boy. "You couldn't help?", Mitsuko asks angrily. "I'm here to guide you through this path.", the robot replies.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 5, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Land of Bone*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss XI, Sasori's Hidden Arts XVII]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol V-_​

Kenno shook when the blade was pulled from it's incision and with the crimson of her life starting to slip through the freshly made wound. Satoshi sets to work. Gloved fingers worm their way into her skin, pushing pass the surface and into the woman. Satoshi pulls. Her near flawless skin pulsed with the pull of his hands causing her bare breast to shake like jell-o molds as the hold the flesh had on the body started to slowly slip. Kenno howled in agony. She was fixing to go through a real nightmare, even comparatively to the past four days, the nightmare of being vivisected. By now, to all who were in attendance, it was a familiar sound as the flesh finally gave in to the stress that was placed upon it. 

Rikka likened to tearing wet paper. Kamiko thought it sounded more like shucking corn. What ever one heard in the peeling back of the flesh, Kenno only cried louder as her torso was laid bare. With her skin flayed back like an open book all the juicy bits just beneath the surface could now be seen. The glistening  of her rib cage, the throbbing of her lungs just beneath it's protective shield and even the, pulsing, throb of her intestines. Jade eyes cut to his assistants while the clones set the equipment up to be used one final time. Today, regardless of how long Kenno lasts, was going to be the last of this little endeavor. It had to be, her body wouldn't survive this and her brain certainty wouldn't last long without the heart. 

Sure there was artificial ways to do it, they simply didn't have access to those machines, nor the ability to reliably power them here in the Land of Bone. It was lucky that Sasori was innovative enough to afford them light. Which was amazing, considering how old this lab was. A real testament to the man's genius. "Let us begin" is spoken as he pulled a pair of bolt cutters from the table beside him. Sure, they were your standard rib cutters and he could have used the splitters, but he needed the bone as complete here as he could. It'd make the task of crafting them into a suitable enhanced ribcage all the better. He looks to the girl as he pushed the sharp edges of the tool to her chest. Those blue eyes so full of pain closed while her head fell back to the table any coherent thought that Kenno had was well gone. 

The human brain was a special thing, it did a lot in the self preservation of itself. You could only push it so far though before it, itself, finally broke down. Kenno hit that point day three. The flood of pain and all the chemicals that go with it shorted her out. All that was left was a blank, near unresponsive husk of a human. The only thing that got to her was pain and now, unless very terrible, was merely white noise. Rikka cupped the woman's head in her hands, a look void of any compassion gazed on her skin while it deepened in a red hue as pain radiated across it. Days ago Rikka would have at least tried to comfort her. Tell her that the ordeal was about to come to an end. Sadly, she too was a victim of this torture. Her ability to relate was lost when Satoshi started this barbaric rite. 

Maybe the redhead was right, Sasori turned corpses to puppets for a reason. To perhaps keep his own humanity. Satoshi, her savior, her teacher though proudly flaunted the fact he lack the basic qualities of humanity. That he didn't care for the trivialness of it all. Better to be who you were than to wear a pretentious mask to lie to no one but yourself. 

-Snip-

Have you ever heard bone being broken? It sounds a lot like the snapping a tree makes after it's been cut to the point of being felled. The snapping and popping the rest of the wood creates as it tips over. That's what the braking of bone mimicked. Satoshi always seemed amused as he likened anything he did to something of the mundane. As if what he was doing was just within that realm of 'what happened in the natural order'. Rikka's eyes slowly closed and she breaths in deeply as Kenno shuddered with each rib she had was severed. When he was done, Satoshi set the blood caked tool down so he could pry his fingers between the opening of within the ribcage. With a single, swift, pull he ripped the breastbone free of the body. Strings of flesh and streamers of blood followed it into the air as the deranged teen tossed it into a waiting bowl. It was finally time to start hollowing this puppet out. 

"She's going to fade pretty quick Satoshi, so don't be surprised if she doesn't get through most of this. Even with my help, Rikka won't be able to sustain her long." Kamiko informed Satoshi as she placed her hands on the woman's throat. Blue radiated across Kenno's face, neck and even across her organs as she was forcefully kept in the land of the living. Satoshi glanced up to the large viewing window above him, the young boy forced to watch his sister being dissected daily was now just as lifeless as Kenno. His eyes drew that same sad blank as hers. "That's fine, I think the witness is about ready anyway." is simply replied as deadpanned as possible. 

Business as usual, right?

This would be the most crucial part of the build, the human torso was larger than the limbs. Thus it was going to take a lot more of his resin mixture to make it into what he wanted it to be. So the first order of business? Well that was simple he was going to gut her. Walking down to her lower body Satoshi with very little hesitation shoves his hands into her intestines.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 5, 2015)

Our Kingdom - The Eternal Flame VI
April, Ogama, Hatori

Entering the main chamber of the compound was unsurprising as ever with a wave of heat hitting him from the active furnaces that raged throughout the compound in blue flame, the beat of hammers and hissing of wailing swords could be heard all around as he made his way towards the back where beneath a statue of an owl was one particularly special anvil and smithy. Unlike the typical crude anvil used by others this one shimmered with chakra and upon it lay a azure blade fighting back against crimson flames that radiated from below the statue where a pool of lava loomed flowing down from the mountain above.

There was a woman applying a liquid to the blade of the weapon, from a distance it appeared to be water but upon closer inspection it had a strange shimmering property to it like beads of crystal the fluid found it's foothold upon the engraved seals that ran across the blade in a almost microchip like fashion.

With a flicker of his tail he asked, "How many times are you going to reforge that sword... I'm beginning to wonder if you can do anything but hit it with a hammer." The young woman stopped what she was doing for a moment before turning to look at him with golden eyes, "I will reforge it as many times as it takes to remove any inequalities within the chakra metal. Kumogachi deserves to be nothing but perfection... Does the scythe displease you?"

"No... actually it's surprisingly durable compared to the last one you forged for me."He responded as she pulled the sword from the anvil leaving behind it a trail of a cloud like mist. "It is merely a prototype might I remind you, inadequate."

"Right..."Dust spoke folding his arms his voice lain with sarcasm. "But if you like to wield something inadequate that is fine too, Abaddon is... permissible weapon to my legacy."

"You're legacy is it now? Remember the one forging it's legend is me not you."Dust comments recieving a frown from the woman, "If it's not to see me about a new weapon, what is it that has brought the Silver Dragon's son to my halls?"

Dust responds, "A call to arms. I'm bringing you a message that your feathered friends are invoking their pact with you and your clan. As it turns out they were sat upon the Night Serpent Dendar."

Hikari sighed looking back to the sword, "Still imperfect... but it will have to do. Very well we will honour our agreement and meet the whore on the field of battle."

"Hikari Akarusa this isn't as simple as killing it, you might consider playing this one defensive until I get the Hayabusa's support as well."

"Tch the Hayabusa will be involved in this too, is this just another attempt to bring peace between us Dust because we have no interest in cooperating with those who would hide within the shadows and use dishonourable stratagem to win their battles."

"Like it or not this is a request on behalf of your beloved Arianrhod. Would you deny her command?"

"Certainly not. So be it I'll play along to your game providing you keep them out the way of me and my men."

"As you said they prefer to strike from the shadows, they won't get in your way."He grunts taking his leave swaying his tail much like a cat would when annoyed. He knew she didn't care much for this conflict between the Hayabusa and Akarusa and simply spoke in such a fashion to keep up appearances, it annoyed him that she wouldn't simply ignore the words of elders and acted as a leader should willing to ignore the words of those that came before for the benefit of their people.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 5, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
-Perdition-​
Hatori hadn't given it much thought as to how he man handled her moments before simply standing in awe at the speed and strength in which the two moved and fought together in unison it reminded him of his sister, whom to his knowledge was most likely now his enemy but such an idea was an assumption based upon his mothers actions. Perhaps he had done it on instinct truthfully his view on the world had shifted and strangely it felt good to be in the presence of someone not only familiar but someone he had a crush on, although he wouldn't quite admit to it. Maybe he had done it on instinct but whatever the reason it made him feel both at ease and giddy.

This didn't make April too happy the feelings being passed onto her made he feel awfully uncomfortable and instead decided to keep up the war effort so to speak, using the battle to remain focused on survival and that meant making sure Hatori stayed out of trouble. He might be dampening the pain of his wounds but they still posed a threat to him, "You're awesome."He blushed for a moment spreading his stance as he prepared for round two.

April meanwhile taking a short breather, she was a capable be combatant but just that... capable. This wasn't what she was good at and frequently relied upon Hatori to make up the shortfall but kept fully aware of her surroundings abusing the fact she was an owl to no end, an apex predator that while lacking in strength had unmatched echo-location and eyesight within the nocturnal environment they had found themselves in.

Hatori had since shifted his stance bringing Chiri above his head poised to strike in a downwards slash with one foot forward and another back ready to evade where necessary, keeping his centre of gravity low to the ground as taught by Mifune, the Kunai he had once used had lost it's edge from the acidic properties of their foe it even made him consider making a kunai out of chakra metal just to deal with this exact situation in the future. "I will do my up most to keep up with Akane the Wild child."He gave in stark response to her words managing to evade another strike and making his downward slash cutting down the middle, twisting his wrist slightly to make another strike this time upwards moments later to kill yet another before going on the defensive as he once again found himself far too many opponents to effectively both attack and defend himself at the same time.

April had in the meantime sneaked around to the flanks spreading her wings wide before giving a short but powerful beat causing a burst of feathers to break free of her which had since been supplemented by a foreign chakra it sparked and flowed into a point much like that of wind but appeared to have a life of it's own accord after a short delay shooting forward towards their nearest targets each detonating upon impact. The technique did little to damage their foes being that he lacked the power or force to severe head from body but it provided a monumental distraction for Hatori to capitalise on and he did so using the short millisecond it provided him with to formulate and counter attack managing to once again gain the upper hand against his assailants cutting off one's arm and leaping off the nearby wall with a swing damaging the head of another he had successfully avoided being cornered, "THANK YOU!"He spoke out to the owl who gave a wave in his direction before giving a beat of her wings to generate a powerful inward wind knocking three or four off their feet and drawing them closer to her position.

In the process it appeared she had drawn some of her own blood using one of the razor sharp feathers enough atleast to perform the technique that they had set-up for one another using the time that had been bought Hatori performed the necessary for hand seals for a summoning but in reverse. In a burst of speed their positions switched April being now mid-leap talons extended and wide open to take hold and swiftly kill one and throw the other into the air before riddling it with another barrage of feathers.

Hatori meanwhile mid-air had since sheathed his sword enabling him to more properly perform jutsu, within the palm of his hand a swirling wind containing the contents of a highly condensed ball of water giving it a purple haze, "Art of the Piercing Void!"He announced slamming it into the ground causing the sphere to rapture in his hands and produce a wave of wind carrying the pressurised water, that extended a couple of feet outwards from his position cutting those still upon the ground clean in two and severing the limbs of those who had managed to remain on their feet.

Interestingly the technique seemed to have had an impact upon the local environment as for a moment it shifted and the pools of blood appeared to flicker out of existence for a moment as the technique that kept this place 'alive' was interfered. April gave pause taking note before commenting, "That is both troublesome and explains a thing or two."


----------



## Hero (Jun 6, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Perdition Arc

 Part 5













___________

As Rioku went on to explain herself, Takashi's mind wandered to a completely different subject matter; this stage of perdition was specifically tailored to him. There was a lot he wanted to tell Zell, but Takashi wasn't sure how the older boy would react. What he didn't know wouldn't hurt him anyway. Besides it wasn't like Takashi was lying to Zell. He was just making the conscious decision to withhold information. As the blonde continued to wrestle the idea of telling Zell his discoveries, the boy was also picking up details from Rioku's conversation about the monsters they had faced.

Takashi was glad she mentioned it because the Gokiburi's structure reminded him of the structure of viruses he had seen in his medical studies. People like Zell and other individuals who aren't medics think of viruses as parasites, but they aren't  parasites at all. An organism has to be considered alive to be  classified as a parasite and Takashi certainly wouldn't classify the creatures as living per say. One characteristic notable about a virus  is that they're very good at reproducing. When it finds a suitable host cell, it  attaches itself and injects its DNA through the cell's plasma wall. The  virus's genes are transcribed into the host cell's DNA, and the host  cell's genetic code is rewritten. Whatever its job was before, its new  job is to do nothing but produce copies of the original virus, usually  until it's created so many that the cell bursts open and spreads the  infection. However despite being stabbed by one of these creatures, Takashi didn't develop any symptoms of a contracted illness. Maybe his virus hunch was wrong or maybe it wasn't, but it was just too narrow. He didn't really have much time to think about it else because Riokou's shift in tone commanded his attention.




> "That may not be  enough for you to believe me, but know this. If you ever accuse me again  of being even remotely like that monster Diarmu, I'll-"




And after her voice, came another, more sinister one.



> "Who the fuck are you talking about,"




All eyes in the room came from the voice emerging from the orphanage's dark North corridor. It didn't take long for Takashi to register that this being approaching them must be Diarmu. There was no doubt about it. Anticipating a battle ahead, Takashi reached into his back pocket to grab hold of his kunai. He wasn't going to be caught off guard. Not by this fucking scrub, so when Diarmu launched his assault, Takashi was ready. Drawing his kunai out, the boy boy lunged forward to strike down the spear with it. However, Diarmu was a step ahead of Takashi. Before Takashi could clash his kunai with the spear, Diarmu appeared in front of the boy and snatched the spear back, before lunging forward again to swipe at the boy's neck. The stumbling medic acted quickly and fell into a low back bend before raising right up again to launch an attack of his own against Diarmu.

Swinging with a right hook, Takashi attempted to impale Diarmu in the face with his kunai, but the brute quickly swung his spear again and disarmed the boy. Grabbing Takashi's arm and raising him in the air, Diarmu tried to impale Takashi on his spear but immediately denied by Zell.

"Eat shit." The gray hair boy screamed as came flying in with a kick intended for  Diarmu's face. The beast ducked to avoid the attack and as Zell careened past him, Diarmu grabbed the chuunin's collar and flung him up spiraling into the orphanage's rafters. Even with a failed attack, Zell's brave move was enough to give Takashi a fighting chance. Aiming to kill, Takashi pulled a kunai out of his pocket with his left hand and stabbed Diarmu in his antecubital fossa. The beast roared aloud and dropped Takashi to the floor as he attempted to remove the kunai shoved deep into his brachial artery. Swinging down with his awful might, Diarmu once again tried to stab Takashi but this time was denied by Riokou. With hate burning in her eyes, the girl confronted her nemesis with hate saturated in her words.

"You're mine."
 ​


----------



## Hollow (Jun 6, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*

*Down The Rabbit's Hole I*

_Come, you spirits
That tend on mortal thoughts, unsex me here,
And fill me from the crown to the toe top-full
Of direst cruelty. Make thick my blood.
Stop up the access and passage to remorse,
That no compunctious visitings of nature
Shake my fell purpose, nor keep peace between
The effect and it! Come to my woman?s breasts,
And take my milk for gall, you murd'ring ministers,
Wherever in your sightless substances
You wait on nature?s mischief. Come, thick night,
And pall thee in the dunnest smoke of hell,
That my keen knife see not the wound it makes,
Nor heaven peep through the blanket of the dark
To cry ?Hold, hold!?_
-Macbeth (Act 1, Scene 5)

The Raikage's office is one of Yuuko's favorite places in the entire village of Kumogakure. Though the Raikage-sama is constantly busy with paper work, he always listens to his shinobi reports carefully and Aya-sama always welcomes them with a warm smile. For this alone, the chuunin has always believed the village has the best kage team ever. Not only strong but kind too. The room, too contributed to her general liking of being summoned. A circular room with three large, bright windows from which one could proudly overlook the entire village territory, a dark mahogany desk near them, usually stacked with paper work. The walls are covered with bookshelves and files safely locked away from prying eyes. 

It would be rude to show her amazement at the room each time she was summoned though, so Yuuko always kept a small smile as she walked inside after knocking and announcing her presence. Coming in through the window was for more experienced and generally trusted shinobi or the ANBU. This time, though, the girl's eyes couldn't help but widen as she saw a familiar figure already inside, obviously having arrived ahead of her. 

"Bento-sama," the girl greeted, bowing her head gracefully towards her leaders. "I hope I'm not late. Haru," she added, nodding her head as greeting towards the blond she had seen earlier in the day. He spared her a glance but said nothing. It was so unlike what she was used to dealing with when it came to Haru that she couldn't help but take a better look at him, noticing his tense shoulders and the barely noticeable frown where his laid back grin usually stood. This wasn't a good sign.

Yuuko was fairly sure she had been summoned by the Raikage-sama because she was to be assigned a new mission. If that was the case, she hoped she wasn't going to be partnered with Haru. She liked him. A lot. There wasn't a soul in the entire village (except the one that mattered) that didn't know she often dreams of the day she'll confess and he'll accept her as his girlfriend. Even if he was a womanizer, Haru was always sweet and kind. He was a legitimately good guy. In one word: perfect. As a team mate though, she often became frustrated and tired of his over protective attitudes.

She knows he regretted the way the entire mission with the Raccoon village turned out, the way he all but forced her to kill the entire team of poachers that was threatening the poor raccoons after blaming her for one of the villager's death. But the way he just put her in a corner and had her stay put as he did all the work in whatever mission they were put together...it angered her beyond anything else. The one thing he did that truly got on her nerves.

Unfortunately, that seemed to be the case as Bento-sama looked up from his paper work and nodded at her once Yuuko walked to stand besides Haru. Aya-sama appeared to be absent this one time and Bento-sama looked particularly tired as he dug a mission scroll out of a drawer. "Don't worry, you got here in time Shinohara. I just had Itsuki come earlier to have a chat with him and confirm some of my suspicions."

She was curious as to what they had been discussing, peeking at the blond jounin from the corner of her eyes. Yet the girl remained silent so as to not speak out of turn and awaited an explanation for her presence.

"For a while now, some rumors have been circling around the country..." Bento-sama's eyes lowered to run over what was written in the scroll and motioned at them to speak.

For the first time since she had arrived, Haru turned to acknowledge her presence and speak to her. "Young girls, presumably from thirteen to twenty, are being kidnapped from their homes throughout all of Lightning and sold into pleasure houses or as private slaves of rich houses."

Yuuko frowned seriously and nodded, looking back at the Raikage as he rubbed his chin and sighed. "We have no idea if these rumors are real or who's spreading them, however..." he leaned forward, his eyes darkening. "If this is true, then we need to find out and deal with it as quickly as possible." Bento-sama focused on both shinobi once more, his eyes so sharp the girl couldn't help but stand even straighter under the attention. "That's where both of you come in. I want you to find out who's behind these rumors and if they really are true. Understood?"

"Yes, Raikage-sama," both answered in perfect harmony, bowing to the kage as he dismissed them.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 6, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[The Labyrinth Call, Floor I]​*​

[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang VIII: Friendly Competition II]​
-Perdition-​
-A Handful of Days Ago, Ellesmere-

"De veil? You kno' boy-o Ah begin t' dink tellin' you bout dat place ah mistake." is replied while Satoshi still walked. The statement did as it was intended to do and that was bring Satoshi about face, to meet eyes with the older man. Deep pools of red, more piercing than any blade seemed to cut directly to the heart of Satoshi. If such a thing was even possible at the current. "What is going on behind those eyes?" is asked a stream of smoke chimneys toward the canopy of the woods around them. "Dat not o' any concern o' you boy-o. De real question Ah dare ask, wat goin' on 'n' dat head o' you." a snicker comes from Satoshi while he chewed on the end of the cigar he smoked. 

"If you haven't found out anything, there is little shame in admitting to it.", "Dun insult meh child. Dere are far mor' danger 'round us den even you can comprehend.", "Comprehend? That's a rather big word, for someone like you." now the teen was just playing mean. The taunt did little though as Ryota walked up to him. The man's left hand landed on Satoshi's right shoulder, "Ah dun kno' what you wan in dat place Satoshi Sakamoto but, Ah dink dat Ah'm close to gittin' you dere. Jus' hold you horses." is replied. Taking his hand away he turns from puppeteer. For a moment he cut his glance over his shoulder, "Tak' care youself kid-o. Lean t' relax ah bit too." is added as the man vanished into a Body Flicker. 

The cigar rolled in Satoshi's mouth to push at the opposite lip it was on. Smoke wafted into the air while he shook his head, "Relax? I would be relaxing right now, if it weren't for your schemes Ryota Hyuga." is softly stated. Though he didn't like thinking about being among the gravestones of life, if it weren't for direct actions that Ryota and his mother took. Satoshi would be taking the ultimate nap at this very moment. Turning he is met with a breeze of deadly proportion. One that unfurled the cigar he was smoking like a head of lettuce at the hand of an expert chef. "That was a eighty Ryo cigar." is lamented while Satoshi pulled the remaining chunk from his mouth. Rolling it before his gaze his eyes cut from the splintered tobacco to the man before him. A large cleaver like sword leveled aggressively toward Satoshi as if begging him to make the first move. 

"You must be the prodigal son." the statement caught the young man by surprise his bright red eyes narrowing in distrust. "Who are you and what business do you have in this place?", "I'm an acquaintance of your father, Hisao." is merely stated which caused the weapon to waver, just a bit. "What business could you have with my father?", "Why don't you tell me a bit about Black Marsh first, then maybe I'll be more chatty."

"!" ~   

-Present, Perdition-

Kuroimaru raised an eyebrow as April, using her feathers like a shotgun, blasted her way through some of the Gokiburi. Turning his gaze to his 'sister' she seemed to have a similar look on her face, though it was more of a goofy grin then a look of awe. "Can you do dat wid you fur?" the off handed question caught the pit bull in human guise off guard and he almost comically fell over, "What type of question is that!" is shouted, alerting the Gokiburi that he and Akane were still viable threats to them and not just the owl and her partner. Their grotesquely bulbous heads pulse in time with one another as a group split off from the squad that was attacking Hatori and April to focus on Akane and Kuroimaru as more of their kind crawl from inky pools that slowly shrank as the room pulsed from an attack of Hatori's doing. In that moment even in her absentmindedness, Akane realized that the room they were in shifted. Just slightly as the pools of boiling blood flickered like a movie that was about to burn it's reel. 

This, however, was only a momentary distraction as the insect like Gokiburi surrounded the pair of wild dogs. On their own the Gokiburi were frail and weak comparatively to the two Shinobi that they faced down. Even the animal companions in April and Kuroimaru were vastly superior to them. Despite that, the Gokiburi were a danger, not because of what they could do. No, it was the hive mind and sheer number of these things that made them a danger to any of the Shinobi that dared climb Perdition this day. Feeling the walls closing in, as it were, a howl escapes Akane's lips as she and Kuroimaru burst from the ranks of the horde that was surrounding them. "Hide and Seek?" is asked while the pair darted away to regroup. "Dat mah favorite game." is replied as she peels off from Kuroimaru.

Of course, this being Akane, the game of Hide and Seek wasn't what it sounded like. It was a Tainted Blood Strategy that was more of a Huntress Specialty as it involved a Ninken. The light blue of Akane' Chakra flickered off her body as she fell to all fours. With her features widening she goes into the Four Leg Technique and hits the wall like a rocket. A plum of dust flies off the wall from the impact, then like a basiliscus across water, Akane uses Chakra in her hands and feet to run across the surface of the wall. The two splitting ways causes the Gokiburi chasing them to also split up to properly give chase. It is now to the speed of the pair to do the dirty work for them. Without weapons that can stand up to the acidic blood of these creatures, they are left with just their instinct and fisticuffs. 

A Gokiburi tracking Akane uses a burst of speed to catch up with the redhead, it's head shakes violently as it extends it jagged blade like arm readying a strike to bring the girl off the wall.  "TAG!" is shouted from in front of the creature. Kuroimaru was now on the attack as he looped around with the Gokiburi following him in toe. Dropping to a baseball slide he clips the black skinned insect in the knee. "You IT!" rings out a moment later when Akane fires herself off the wall. Rotating her hips time seems to slow as she throws herself into a Spinning Fang. Like a ballistic ballerina Akane hangs in the air almost gracefully before pulling all that momentum into a meteor strike. Like a hammer she falls like a ton of bricks slamming into the tripped up Gokiburi as the thinned pack start to gather back around her. The shell of the impacted Gokiburi cracked and hissed with acidic crackles as it's blood lightly oozed from the small fissures across it's shell. With a grin as wide as the bayous Akane looks up to the group they had attracted earlier.  

The smile became all the more vicious as she stood up. From the corner of her eye she sees Kuroimaru  moving into place after his sprint off. They didn't have the techniques that Hatori had but they did have a sense of the hunt and this was a tactic that Akane and Mizuirono had used time and again on wild bore hunts, though these Gokiburi were a lot more dangerous than the giant Razor Backs of Ellesmere. A modification though, is all that was needed as a Kunai is tossed into the midst of the insects. Every mark was missed in the end though, that was Kuroimaru's plan. Not to hit the Gokiburi but to get the weapon to Akane who catches the weapon as she spun out of the way of an attack. She is back to her vertical base a moment later with just a cut in her loose tank top. The weapon was in hand now though.  

In the filtering light a shimmering wire cuts through the dust. The Trap was ready to be sprung. Dotting off and rounding out from the group Akane dashes like a mad woman around the Gokiburi as Kuroimaru  ran in the opposite direction. The razor wire that was attached to the twin Kunai like a yo-yo is wound around the group of insects until the pair realize that they need to tie it off. With a nod Akane bounds off the wall toward Kuroimaru as he slid toward her. With both rolling to a stop they yank upon their Kunai which brings the wire taut. A metallic hum clicks out as the group of creature are reeled into one another before the pair of redheads pull with all the might they can muster. 

The thin wire was razor sharp and even as tough as the exoskeleton like substance that protected the Gokiburi was, it is cut into cleanly as the entire group is bisected. Thankfully the slice was quick and clean enough that the blood is only able to corrode the wire through after the last of the insects caught is killed. A grin splits Akane's lips and she looks to Hatori and April as they contend with their group. ~~


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 7, 2015)

Bureiku - Escaping Hell
The Veil

The dragon ahead of him came to a sudden halt in the path the dust storm beginning to clear up around them revealing what appeared to be a iron gate stood lonesome amongst amongst the ever shifting sands, "Well here we are."Hayabusa spoke with a flicker of his forked tongue causing Bureiku to stand for a moment as his eyes scanned upon the structure, engraved upon it a seal... well ten to be precise each reinforcing the other no doubt a means to keep the creatures that resided within contained.

The language he recognised but didn't understand as to what it all meant, nor did he care enough to ask the dragon who had been leading him out of this acursed place, or he assumed as much. "So what... is this meant to be a bridge between two dimensions or something?"

With a shake of it's head the serpent gave his response, "No. It's the Gates of Abaddon of to those who do not know it's actual name The Collapse. It's patchwork within the technique that sustains this place."

"I couldn't give a damn, will it get me back to the sands that I know or will it not?"Bureiku asks with a growing frown, he couldn't drag this hunk of junk much longer through this place protection or not. "Yes it will get you home, just something to take note of before you scurry off. You're Keeper friends tread a thin line, technological progress is fine when it isn't gained from the artefacts and objects that originate from this place. Genji's already caused enough problems."

"He cuts corners, I doubt he is aware of this whole veil thing."He responded getting a low snarl from Hayabusa, "Do not make assumptions, Genji is all to aware of this places existance. You yourself have been here once before, but I get the impression you have forgotten... It's easy to see who have been touched the veil."

"Touched implying that this place leaves an mark or something of the sort upon those that have been here?"

"It's not something easily explained as it is nothing definitive."

"Right... if your done being a typical dragon and giving only more questions would you mind opening this little gate for me?"

"It's so that you might seek them out on your own accord and draw upon your own conclusions. Just remember my warning, Amok isn't known for his forgiving nature."

"From what I saw of him he is trapped here just like everything else, and from you already told me he is a prisoner so he couldn't do anything even if he wanted to."Bureiku grunts receiving a passing comment as the serpent turned to open the barrier. "No but he commands 11 others who can."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 8, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Wheel Still Turns
_____________________________

The golden rays of light illuminating the sky had left me blind, futile for me to all but witness the suns glory. The day was strangely hot, but what else could I expect from the first days of summer. The leaves blew past in the sky, leaving temporary pockets of shadows, still not being enough to stop the overbearing sun. At this point all I wanted to do was head back to the hotel and go to sleep after all that had transpired in the past twenty-four hours, but with that swordswomen still on my tail I felt like she wanted something more from me. Stopping in my tracks I pivoted my head towards her, giving her a general look of annoyance. All she could do was muster a chuckle before admitting:

"I thought you couldn't stand directly in the sun or else you'd fade away like dust."

Her comment pissed me off in a way that she had never done before. Aurora? With some sense of humor? Here I thought that she was this cold women that had no emotions, but here she is with a playful side to her. That's what pissed me off though, if only she had always been like this and not like her other self then maybe we could have been good friends. Well, she is useful, but I'm not sure I can call someone who murders just for the sake of it a friend. 

"I'm immortal not a vampire, get your terminology correct."

I turned my head away again, but my annoyance only grew as she chuckled once again, not elaborating any further why she was following me. This sort of behavior got me all trigger-happy, I didn't like it when people were this secretive with me, holding their intents out on their sleeve, but keeping the contents for themselves. She was doing this on purpose to aggravate me, but for what means I could not be sure.

"Why are you still following me? I can assure you that I know how to get home, and I won't run into any danger, so-"

Once again, a chuckle had erupted from Aurora's lips as soon as I had made the statement. What was her problem today? Yes I had her go all the way to Kirigakure with me but really if this was some sort of payback then she should save it. It's not like I forced her to go with me, she chose of her own free will. No, it's something different, she isn't the type to be acting like this just for some pay back.

"I risked my life today for some plan that I disagree whole-heartedly, for a plan with even this addition, won't be enough. It's just amusing is all; when did I become so soft?"

Was she being serious? I knew she had some sort of obligation towards Thalia to protect me, but she even said that she would have left me behind if her life was in danger. While things became rather dicey it wasn't as if she was going to one-hundred percent die. If anything I was more of his target, but everything turned out fine in the end.

"No matter what you say you aren't going to deter me. I know I can't win against her as she is now, but a little more and I'll be able to."

Aurora rolled her eyes and finally took the lead in front of me. It was clear she wasn't following me any longer but instead making her own path to wherever she was headed. It was clear though she was heading straight to the hotel where Thalia resided, which didn't bode too well, but what was I to do to stop her?

"So you're going to tell Thalia what transpired last night then? Even if she knows she can't make preparations against it."

Even though she was in front of me I could tell she had a scowl on her face. What was it? Was it because I challenged her precious Thalia-sama? An exhausted breath could be heard leaving Aurora's mouth, but she never turned to look at me. Even when she spoke she still looked forward to her destination.

"I've been asked to report any changes amongst yourself. I consider this a fairly massive change that she should know about. Regardless, she does know your intent so it's not as if you'll catch her blindly anyways. Regardless, as I've said it's the opposite. It is you who can not do anything but watch as Thalia-san's wishes become true. Compared to her we are all powerless."

I grit my teeth but I knew she was wrong. I knew Thalia didn't want to kill me so there was only one jutsu that she could use to stop me, and little do both of them know that I have figured out a way to counter it. I probably aren't strong enough to try taking her on, but soon I'll be able to. I won't be able to kill her, but I'll be able to show her that she shouldn't mess with me.

"You're free to think that, but don't get angry at me when you see your precious Thalia-san dead in her own pool of blood."

I could feel Aurora starting to get agitated, but I knew she wouldn't strike me. At most she'd consider this a bluff and leave me alone. Besides, to her and Thalia I was probably someone who would never touch her, just a moth going to the flame, thinking that I would achieve victory but falling short. I would prove them wrong, the both of them. It won't be long now, I'll show them, I'll show them all that I'm not a force to be reckoned with. This isn't just a statement towards Thalia, this is a statement towards Rosuto, Freyja, and everyone who I have made enemies with: You do not want to cross me. I will take what has been taken from me, as of this moment Thalia's days are numbered. It won't be long until I taste the copper of her blood. 
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 8, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Moving Up

_______________________________________​
Ren  gave a wave as he watched Jeeha and Yuuko step inside the dusty  warehouse-turned graveyard. "Sorry about not being able to make it to  the ambush point at the planned time," he said preemptively. "It seems  that Suzuki wasn't working alone that time."

"Figures,"  Yuuko commented softly, paying more attention to the body now that she  was inside the building. "Where are we?" She asked bluntly, switching  her attention to the blue haired boy.

"We're  at the hideout of a former smuggling group who sneaked people from the  White into the Black. It's located in a strait between the two regions,  where it's a bit easier to get people in and out, thanks to the forest,"  Ren explained. Noticing her look at the body earlier, he raised an  eyebrow. "That's not my work, in case you're wondering."

The  girl shook her head. "I didn't think it was," she answered sincerely  before looking around the rest of the room and then at the body again.  "It's not cold or anything, let's go outside instead of standing here. I  don't get bothered by death but that doesn't mean I'd like to be in the  same room as it either."

"Mao's a real piece of work," Jeeha muttered underneath his breath.

"He  is," Yuuko agreed, stepping around the boy to go back outside again.  Looking around, she picked a spot near the wall and slid down against it  with a tired sigh, waiting for the boys to follow her out.

And  so they did, sliding down the wall behind her and onto the muddy hill.  "I wonder what that portal thing was about, though," Jeeha said, with a  frown. "Didn't that Rosuto guy say that everyone but one had to be dead  to move up?"

"That's  one of the reasons why I believe Mao wasn't behind that hole," the sole  girl answered. "Why would he let us up one floor when all of us are  still breathing?"

"Yeah. You reckon Rosuto managed something? Or..." Jeeha's voice trailed off, and was promptly met with a small snort from Ren.

"I  doubt it. The level of chakra required to cause a great rift to open in  the sky, big enough to pull all of us in, is far greater than anything  Rosuto is capable of. Or any of us, really," Ren replied, feet coming to  a small tumble as the hill broke off into flat land.

"There  are other subjects though, aren't there?" Yuuko asked, grabbing her  hair up into a high ponytail in order to avoid having it fall into her  face again and again. "Could someone be strong enough to do it?"

"Maybe,"  the Houki admitted. "But we don't know enough to say for certain. This  is... a little bit out of my depth. If it is someone from inside,  though, why didn't they do it earlier?"

The  black haired chuunin stretched her arms out as she thought about what  he said. "Then, maybe someone got killed and everyone was allowed to  move up a floor," she spoke, not really believing it herself. "Either  way, that proves we have stairs and we don't have to go along with Mao's  plans in order for them to show."

"What's  the plan now, then? Do we just try and survive until it happens again,  or what?" the auburn haired shinobi asked, a hand at his chin in  faux-thoughtful contemplation.

"There's  not much else we can do, unless one of you two is hiding a high level  jikūkan ninjutsu from me," Ren frowned. "We probably shouldn't split up  again this time, though."

Yuuko  frowned, rethinking what happened last time. "Agreed. I don't like the  idea of simply lying around though. Playing sitting ducks for Suzuki or  whoever else is sent after us is really not my idea of fun," she sighed,  looking up as if she could will another hole to appear in the sky with  her eyes alone. "There has to be a way we can move up, even without  jikukan ninjutsu."

Jeeha  made another thoughtful 'hmm' sound, then tilted his head at the  kunoichi. "I don't suppose you can fly? It's a long way up," he said.

"No,"  the Houki quickly interjected, "it's the only way. At any point if we  need to travel to another point instantly, or to another dimension,  that's a jikūkan jutsu. If we suppose Mao's world is like a tower, then  we'd need one to get to the next floor, and knowledge of the specific  formula on how to get to that particular location. There's no actual  physical staircase to use."

Sighing  with more than a small hint of frustration, Yuuko brought her fingers  to her temples in order to massage them. "Let's go back to the beginning  point then," she asked, thinking about everything that has happened.  "What or where exactly are we in? Could this be some kind of advanced  form of genjutsu?"

"We've  been hurt," Ren reminded her. "So, no. Pain is one of the only certain  ways to break out of a genjutsu. This is likely just a very advanced  jikūkan technique. The only thing I'm confused about is how the floors  appear. They seem to be influenced by our experiences."

"Mao did his homework," she explained simply.

"Either  that or he created the appearances of these floors himself, yeah," he  said with a grave nod. Ren arched one of his eyebrows. "How are your  chakra levels?"

Yuuko  looked down at her feet, pondering between telling him the real answer  or lying. "They're bad," it was vague enough. "As they should be. It'll  be a while before I'm up to my standards again." He didn't need to know  that spitting a simple water bullet could kill her right now.

"Mine  are a little better," Jeeha answered slowly, sliding a hand through his  thick hair. "But probably not by much. I'm pretty..." he paused.  "Burned out."

"That's  why it's urgent we find a way out, preferable before we're attacked  again," Yuuko insisted on her earlier request. "Not just that though.  What kind of shinobi are we if we can't even get ourselves out of a  rough spot? This is probably the hardest puzzle someone has ever handed  us, do you seriously want to wait for someone else to solve it?"

"Dimensions..." her voice faded as she thought on it. 

"We  won't be sitting ducks against Suzuki. I doubt he'll be much better off  than we are, after all the damage he's been taken. Even he has to be  feeling it now," the Houki said, a small smile beginning to form. "I  have a plan, though. How long do you think you'll have to wait before  your roller skates work again?"

Placing  a hand against the skates, Yuuko patted them gently as she thought  about his question. "Between us being brought here and the time I must  have spent unconscious, I think they should be ready to use now...I  won't be able to handle using them now though. They consume quite a bit  of chakra."

"We're  going to need those later," Ren commented. "Nothing too intensive.  You'll just need to carry me and Jeeha to Suzuki's flank, when the time  comes. With this," he said, raising his briefcase. "One of its abilities  is to condense people down so that they can fit inside. We'll have  dummy clones out to help you, of course."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
Anomalous Phenomenon
_____________________________

I had made the dreaded walk up to her office, the hallway stretching out in front of me endlessly. I had not known what her summons had been about, but I had a goal of my own. Even if I knew that no matter the request, it wouldn't be a good one. The door stood stunningly taller than me, as I swallowed all of my hesitation and placed my hand on the door knob. Turning it ever so slowly, light started to peek into the dark desolate, but fancy, room. The women sat in almost complete darkness made me consider the possibility of her being a vampire for a quick moment, but then abandoned the idea. I made my way in without haste, standing next to her maple-colored desk.

"I got your summons...What do you want from me?"

A small smile tucked at the edges of the women's lips as she folded her hands on top of each other on her desk. She probably had thought that she had me right where she wanted but I wasn't coming here of her own accord, I'm here because of mine. No matter what she wants from me I won't let her get the best of me, I need to speak my mind here and now because, despite the fact that I really don't want to, I _need_ to see him.

"Please, don't be so informal, have a seat. We have a bit to discuss anyways."

My eyebrows furrowed but it was clear I wasn't going anywhere for a while so I decided to comply, sitting across from her at the desk. I pulled out the comfy red cushioned chair, plopping myself down, and then crossing my legs, staring at he Uchiha with my one good eye. Thalia simply laughed at my scowl though as she surprisingly poured herself some water in her wine glass.

"I heard from Aurora that you went all the way to Kirigakure and walked into the jaws of death. I don't approve of such risky maneuvers but you managed to make it back in one piece so I can't really complain. With that said..."

So it was clear that Thalia had been informed of everything that had transpired. Just my luck. With that said there wasn't much she could do to prepare against it, all she could do was accept it. However she was making it clear that she knew my power had risen, so what was the deal? Is she trying to bluff me into thinking that it was a useless endeavor? Whatever the case may be I still had one secret over her.

"I wouldn't risk yourself like that again. No matter what advantages you think you may gain it will be fruitless. Well, with that out of the way I think I should continue on to the main reason why you're here."

I tensed up as she placed her fingers on the wine glass. I don't know why this meeting had me all tense, maybe she was trying to flex her power, to try and crush my spirits. Of course if that's how she's playing it then it's most likely a bluff, a front to hide the fact that she is actually a little scared of me now. I won't stop though, I'll use whatever means necessary to put an end to her. After taking a sip of the water in her glass she let it rest softly on the table, the glass making a small chime in retaliation.

"The Jashin Church has had a thorn in its side for quite a while now. All across the nations there has been some sort of vigilante burning down churches, maiming priests, and even disfiguring politicians who side with Jashin. He moves around quite a lot so it's hard to pin point his location, but we have a list of his possible next targets based on the last occurrence."

Thalia handed me an enclosed envelop probably including the names and locations of either people or buildings likely to be targeted next. I didn't look inside because I figured Thalia would tell me where to go. The only reason I was even considering her request though had been because of what I needed from her, and if I wanted her to comply I'd have to comply with her. Thalia, as I thought, continued on her explanation.

"You'll be traveling to Fuzengakure, all the people and locations listed on there are either at Fuzengakure or near its outskirts. He seemed to be hitting buildings around Sunagakure and heading up back towards Fuzengakure, so the likely hood of him being there is fairly high. We predict his next attack to be within the next few days, so arrive to the first location with haste and maybe you'll beat him there. That is all so I'd recommend getting a bag packed promptly."

My teeth gritted together, knowing she was trying to shoo me out of her office, but I wouldn't let her dictate me so easily. My grip tightened on the envelop as I proudly declared my wish.


"I will go on this mission for you, if you arrange a meeting between Rosuto and I."

Her eyebrow arched, almost as if she were not expecting these words out of my mouth. Well, how could she be, Rosuto would be one of the last people that she thought I would want to see. Well, then again, I am sitting in front of her so it can't be that crazy. Her voice hesitated for a moment before gaining her composure again.

"What purpose do you have to see a man who took your eye? Anyways, what do you hope for me to do? He's a pretty big shot now, not just anyone can go arrange a meeting with him. Besides, last time you two encountered one another he almost killed you, I can't allow something like that to happen to you again."

She was trying to play me, but I wouldn't let her fake being dumb, I had to take this chance and push on through. Besides, how dare she try to say that to me with a straight face, if that were the case then why didn't she come back and save me when I needed her? She was there at the party, so what was she doing?

"I know that he is a part of the Jashin Church, and as a high ranking official in the Church's standing I'm sure you can order him around. I will go on this mission if you arrange a meeting, that is my condition. As for why, well, let's just say I have many matters to discuss with my fallen friend."

Thalia's composure completely returned, almost as if she had figured out as to why I wanted to meet him so badly. A small chuckle bled from her lips before she stopped herself. She leaned back in her chair, looking like she had won, all proud of herself.

"Fine, I'll see what I can do. I will also make sure he knows not to strike you, for your safety of course. Now if that is all you really should get going, time is of the essence." 

I sat up from the chair, not showing even the slightest bit of respect to the women I despised. I turned and faced the doorway with a bit of pride in myself, I was able to get her to do what I wanted. Of course she is always looking to please me, but she must know I'll never forgive her. Regardless I'll do her laundry for her, but I'll get my way in the end. Rosuto is just one of my many targets, it will all add up to the demise of that women.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 9, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
PERDITION ARC 
Moving Up

_______________________________________​
Scratching the back of her neck, Yuuko took a moment to consider Ren's plan. It really had to problems except she wasn't sure if she could carry both Ren and Jeeha and maintain the same speed as she would alone. "Okay," she finally answered, looking back at the building over her shoulder.

If she was Mao though...this wouldn't be the time she'd send Suzuki out. People tend to unite when facing a common threat after all. It’s when that threat is gone and peace rules that conflict amongst those who previously united rises. If Suzuki or another enemy is sent after them, it’ll only help the bonds that the three shinobi created on a whim grow stronger. If no one comes however…Yuuko took in the tension on Jeeha’s shoulders and Ren’s usual passiveness and then stared back at the house. Ren was the one placed inside the building with the body and yet Jeeha was the one with the stiff back.

Her face as relaxed as ever, she thought of the body and, inside her mind, pictured it as being a ticking bomb. How long will it be until it explodes?

Jeeha stroked his hair idiosyncratically, as if trying to flatten and neat out all the various flicks in curly hair. "I wonder what we did to piss this guy off, though," he said. "I've not even heard of any Mao person before."

"We were born," Yuuko answered automatically without even thinking.

The martial artist gave a frown. "Eh? Gonna need to explain that one, Yuuko-chan."

The girl looked at him out of the corner of her eyes and sighed. "I doubt we actually did something to piss him off. Wouldn't we have remembered it otherwise?" She asked, frowning. "Besides, remember what Rosuto-san said? He needs one of us for something, and that would be the survivor of this freakish game..."

With a matching sigh, Jeeha removed his hand from his hair and slacked them down by his sides. "What a headache..." he grumbled.

"How long do you reckon we've been in here?" She asked, looking at her feet as she tapped them against the ground. "You think people have already noticed us missing?"

"Unless Mao's dimension follows different rules," Ren piped up, "we've been here for several hours now, including the time we've spent unconscious. If that's the case, then... I don't doubt that our disappearance will have been noticed." He put a hand to his chin, eyes narrowing. "That might be the cause of that hole in the sky earlier."

Yuuko hummed to herself but otherwise didn't answer. It would be neat to think they might be rescued but only an idiot would wait around for it.

"Damn it," the Houki rumbled irritably. "Too many unknowns here to work with." When was the last time he even had to do so much guesswork like this? Having so much information at the tip of the fingers really had a tendency to make one rusty, apparently.

"That Rosuto guy said he was going to try and kill Mao, right?" Jeeha asked. "What do you two think of his chances? I've no clue how strong he is, but if Mao can create dimensions and stuff, he's got to be hella strong, right?"

"Let's not sit here hoping we'll be saved," Yuuko spoke with determination. "It's true we don't know much but a puzzle always seems really complicated before we start putting the pieces together."

"I fought him before," Ren replied. "Rosuto, that is. Watched the footage of him fighting Kirisaki and Zellous at the Nakano Gala, too. He's strong, but if Mao is anywhere near as powerful as I think he is..." he gave a shrug. "Well, I doubt he's going up without some sort of plan. Yuuko's right that we shouldn't wait for things to just happen to us, though. We need to take some initiative with trying to move up ourselves."

"The question is how though," Yuuko reminded the blue haired boy. "Even together, it's obvious we don't have the amount of chakra it takes to breach a hole like the previous one, even if we make it smaller. And that's one of the two ways we now know how to climb the tower. The other being someone dies...and I'm fairly sure no one here wants to play the martyr," she looked at both of them with a wicked smile. "This would be the part where I'd try to find a breach or some sort of mistake in Mao's plan, one that would maybe allow us to go up but, in all his...eccentric behavior, you have to admit he's brilliant."

"Unfortunately," Ren muttered, looking up to the sky. "Makes him no less of an arsehole, though."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 10, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Outskirts of Fuzengakure*

*[Phoenix Inn, Outskirts of Fuzengakure]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss Redux]​
[Pro Re Nata]​
-A Day or so After the Burning of the Church-

Aside from the lobby, one lone window flickered with the life of light. It was getting close to being so late it was early and most life at this little Inn on the outskirts of Fuzen was in sleep mode. At the front desk the clerk, a young Fuzen woman of twenty or so, stood hunched over in such a fashion that the sign in pen was almost in her eye. Digging a finger in her light brown hair she yawned wishing that the shift she started not an hour ago was over. The bellhop, a much older man, stood propped on the wall, his head nodding as he struggled to stay awake. To say this was a sleepy place would have been an understatement. Well above them though, a figure was well awake and he cast a long shadow as he went about his hobby. 

"Do you ever sleep?"

The voice trailed on the stiff night air like a lingering odor that wouldn't quite go away. The figure sitting in a chair barely seemed to take note of the annoyance in the tone that rang around him. Only, a cursory examination of the room rendered it empty, only this lone figure sat in this empty space. "You can ignore me all you want, I'm not going to shut up." the voice adds and from the darkness of a corner close to the chair the figure sat in, a redhead with blonde tips seemed to literally melt into existence. Her white top bounced with each step she took. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kenno




"What is it you want woman?" is asked after the page of the book that was being read was turned. Gloved arms cross under her chest as she adjusted her stance, "For you to go to bed, so I can sleep." was the short response to the bite of a question that was callously tossed her way. "You know, Kenno, as well as I that neither of us need sleep."  is replied his almost jade green eyes cutting over the book he was reading. Kenno huffed her eyes cutting away from the man child that sat before her. "I didn't ask for this you know." is added as she turned on her heel and walked toward the window. "What are you even reading?" is asked while she looked at the silk white curtains that obscured her view. 

"Conflict, A Bloody History of Fuzengakure." Satoshi replied while he chewed on the end of a pipe. This was a no smoking Inn, so he had to keep himself preoccupied in other ways, chewing on the old pipe he bought was the ticket in these situations. "Why do you insist on reading history, when you claim it's a lie and could you at least get off your lazy ass and pull these curtains back for me?" the questions cause the book to close and the boy to look over to her while she stood, leaning to one side, in front of the large picture window that looked over the building where the hot springs were housed. "Like any good lie that is passed down through the annals of time, history has kernels of truth strewn in it and open them yourself." is muttered the book flipping back to the page he was reading. 

Kenno's eyes feel to reptilian like slits her face drawing a powerful rage, "You know very well that I can't interact with the living world!" is roared her while she swatted at the curtains, her gloved hand phased into and out of the fabric that obscured her view. Satoshi pulled his gaze up again as he allowed his leg to fall off his opposite knee. "You know, that green in your hair really frizzes when you're angry Kenno." is mused. Leaning forward Satoshi allowed the book he was reading to slide between his knees as if he was teasing her. A vein popped up on her forehead, she however bit her tongue and smiled. Tugging at her top, "I'll give you a ..", "I carved you like a turkey Kenno, I've seen every inch of your body."Satoshi interrupts allowing the book to phase into his shadow. 

Standing to stretch his legs and roll his neck he sighs. Running his hand through his hair he walked over to her and pulled the curtains open. "I don't see what you want a view of nothing but woods." Kenno looked pass him and into the night as he walked pass her, toward the small table that sat beside the Dresser. "You don't worry about her?" is asked. Her blue eyes cut down on the building below. "Who? Rikka?" is asked as he pulled a large, worn, book from the shadow he cast over the table. Flipping through the pages all sorts of hand drawn images come into view. Mostly landscapes, but there were portraits as well. Mostly people he had met. Kei, Ryota and Kenno herself we among his drawing while he opened to a fresh page.  "Yeah."

The answer came as a bit of a whimper while the woman pulled herself from the wall and the view she had asked for. Walking over to the bed she sat on it. Though the bed didn't move or rustle. The sheets stayed pristine. "She's a competent Shinobi, not the victim I met in Fuzen over two years ago." is replied. "She's still sixteen.", "And a more competent killer than I was at that age." is retorted. "At least cut the TV on for me." Not paying her any mind he pulled the remote up and clicked the flat screen attached to the wall on. "At least your investment in this place allowed them to make the rooms more luxurious." is mused while Rikka enjoyed the hot springs below. Satoshi looked at her from the corner of his eye before pulling a pencil from his suit coat. "Money does have it's benefits."

-Next Day-

There was a now famous restaurant attacked to the Phoenix Inn and it was a bustle with life as Satoshi and Rikka walked into the establishment. Walking up to a vacant table Satoshi sets his fedora down and motions for a waitress while he tucked his sunglasses away. "Would you like something to eat Rikka?" is asked, "No thanks, I already told Naoko I was on my way, we're going to that fancy restaurant you treated Kei and me too last time we were in Fuzen." is replied as she walked toward the door. "Don't run up my credit cards too much." is stated as he sat down. "Just like that?", "Yes.", "Well, I guess that brings me to my next question. Why are we still here? You burned that church down the other day, normally we'd be half way to your next contract meeting." is asked as Kenno materialized beside him. "Pro Re Nata."

"May I take your order sir?" 

The question soon came as Satoshi had been looking over the menu for a while. "Yes, Bring me the breakfast special and a glass of Chateau Duplessis Moulis en Medoc." the woman blinked but jotted the order down. "Any dessert for after your meal?" is asked. Putting the menu down Satoshi looked at her, "I hear the apple pie here is to die for."~


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 10, 2015)

Akarusa Hatori
-Perdition-​
Hatori shielded his eyes from the winds knocked up by Akane's spinning fang hoping to avoid getting blinded by the corkscrew that threw dust and god only knew what else in all directions the monumental distraction creating an opening in his defences which while difficult to contend with gave one of their many foes an opening in which to capitalise. It was no fault of Akane's more his being so easily distracted in the heat of a intense battle between the swordsman and wild kunochi of the marshes.

Thankfully for him, he had a guardian angel in the form of April who was quick to react seemingly buffeted by the strong winds which simply flowed around her form as if having a mind of it's own managing to knock one particularly motivated Gokiburi off it's feet before a blow could be struck. "Best we look to finish these off before they spawn another wave.

Hatori recomposing himself sighed, "Fine... we go all out then. Guess I'll need to buy yet another pair of shoes."A groan left his throat reaching beneath his shirt to pull up and tug on a small silver pendant en-crested with a single glowing red jewel. "Shoes or your life, just remember to restrain yourself."She both warned and reminded him as he blinked for a brief moment activating his Dojutsu before crushing the pendant in the palm of his hand into a fine dust releasing a sudden outburst of foreign chakra within the palm of his hand.

Breaking free of his rugged cloth and armour two azure coloured wings and his eyes shifting colours ever so slightly to become more amber in colouration coupled by the tearing of his shoes causing him to grunt lightly. "Perhaps I should consider walking bear footed, it'd save me a fortune."

"Perhaps~"April responded before being knocked back past him and with a puff of smoke returning back to her original form as he appeared to be drawing upon her Chakra as well as his own through the bond that they had shared since the exams. "I truly wish we perfected this before leaving..."

April came to land upon his shoulder and hoots, "Impossible in our case, remember what the sage had told us due to the fact your trying to balance three different chakras compared to the normal two you'll never manage to fully control it. Having said that, I think you look better like this... People might start mistaking you for an angel heh."

"I certainly hope not. I'm not saviour."He grunts blocking yet another blow as the strike between blades were made a burst of energy was generated from his sword which had since taken on a ghostly visage appearing as though it was in two places at once. A small symbol being left where they had made contact he drew three shuriken between his knuckles in his free hand leaping back using his wings to give him a burst of speed before throwing the stars into a nearby crowd each hitting a head perfectly but doing nothing in regards to dealing with their problems.

"How long do we have?"Hatori asked April as he came into a landing developing a slight smirk at Akane's playful yet deadly strategy. He and April knew how to work together but Akane had taken it to a whole new level as expected, her entire fighting style was built around teamwork and it showed dividends.

"Not nearly long enough, but we should be able to thin their numbers down considerably if you play smart and don't over do it."

"Bird brain."He hoots uncomfortably reaching to draw upon a dozen or so more only to find they had ran out of shuriken, "ACK! We ran out!"He said in a brief panic creating an opening which a nearby Gokiburi had capitalised on, striking the shoulder in which April sat causing a moment of shock for him as he felt the weight of the bird being knocked from his shoulder and into his wing turning to see the wounded owl his gaze immaculately shifted to the attacker his demeanour darkening and becoming far more feral in nature.

Without another word he spring into action grabbing the Gokiburi's head slamming it head first into the ground at his feet causing a small creator to form as it seemed to explode as a small amount of his chakra interacted with that which sustained these creatures. April who had managed to endure the blow struggles to her talons to look on producing a moment of surprise at the reaction that had just taken place, this being reflected by Hatori who immidately then turned his gaze back to the three he had struck earlier.

With his previous movement his feathers on his wings had burnt away falling back behind him and hovering slowly down to the ground like flakes of snow against a calm wind quickly producing an bird hand seal causing the feathers to act much like April's had earlier but this time seeking out their targets rather than being a simple blast slamming into the head of the three he struck earlier with a shuriken killing them. "Hatori you're-"April said before paused seeing she was too late as he struck down two more with his Ninjato before the wings had completely burnt away producing a small burst of chakra and leaving a pile of Hatori's clothes and equipment lying upon the floor.

"April! You said we had enough!"Hatori hoots as loud as he could in the body he was left trapped in, a small elf owl now stood upon the pile of equipment glaring back at April who seemed to be struggling to roll her eyes at the boy now owl. "I said we had some. Atleast you did your job~"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 10, 2015)

Bureiku 
~Machines Collide~

Ishiyama Testing Facility
Sunagakure
Aegis Program​
Bureiku stood pen and paper in hand looking on from the observation deck that stood in the upper most corner of the room protected by a series of reinforced iron shutters much of the ongoings being displayed remotely from a network of seven cameras scattered around the room at varying heights and inclines to provide optimal viewing for data collection and processing. Upon a central screen was various lines of code moving faster than the eye could see. "PHANTOM are the calculations done yet?"He asked into his headset.

*"Test Sequence codec compiled and upload successful, system integrity nominal."*

"... OK in that case will you start the firing sequence, I'd like to have this done and dusted before the end of the month."

"Yes sir beginning firing sequence..."Stated one of the three other researchers in the room toying around with the computer systems like a bunch of monkies. He swore they would at times hit random keys just to look like they were working half the time, not that it bothered him so long as they got the job done. "Beginning test #198. Firing in 3...2...1..."

Bureiku stood with a growing frown as the count down had begun, he already knew the result it would be like the 197 that came before it after a short few seconds a rumbling shook the room and data began to display across the numerous consoles and screens for a few seconds before coming to a stop. "PHANTOM?"

*"Test Failure. Analysis... fracture identified in the Volcano cannon's superstructure. Another shot will cause catastrophic systems failure."*

Bureiku sighed, "This really isn't working... What use is having a weapon capable of destroying a fortress if we can't fire the damned thing without having to replace it.... Fine what about the damage?"
*
"Devil's Eye successfully penetrated 3 of twelve gates. Further 6 sustained heavy damage before reaching the 10th gate."*

"... Chakra metal again, too bad it's so rare otherwise we should consider using it for our ammunition and weapons. Anyway you bunch can go ahead and go home now if you'd like, call it an early shift."

"Uhm... thanks sir but can I ask, why is the devil's eye so important isn't the volcano cannon strong enough without it and without causing the gun to damage itself in a misfire."

"It's not a matter of needing it. It's a matter of me developing it, has to be perfect and god damn I won't stop until that thing can punch a hole through one of the tailed beasts if required. Genji believes war inevitable and heck I'd agree even if I don't like making this kind of things we gotta be ready for whatever the white might throw at us should it become a full blown conflict."

"... Right sir."The research stated with a sigh and leaving with the rest of the staff Bureiku stood arms folded for a moment looking at the red text word 'FAILURE' pasted across the screen.

*"Mr. Bureiku you are being summoned by your Father."*

"PHANTOM I'm fully aware of our meeting today, a mission I believe. Speaking of which while I am gone would you mind making sure the monkies don't wreck the place while I am gone?"
*
"Unable to Comply."
*
"... Building in progress."Bureiku smirked to himself turning in one swift motion to leave the room and flip the light switch off and make his way back towards his 'fathers' head office. Two years had passed since the incident with the Sphere and Ogama's involvement had simply been left to ignorance, Genji lacked interest in such matters and simply continued to push on with his regime. His assistant had been given the position as Genji's secretary no doubt to keep him on a short leash after recent disagreements between the two of them.

Arriving to greet her he was quickly hushed into his fathers office there stood another one of his hardlight clones, resting his hands upon a cane as he looked out over the gardens below that lay between the three buildings connected via sky bridge running between each arcs of lightning that were produced from a central core that hovered between the three. The core itself was simply a self-regulated power source generated by drawing upon the naturally occurring chakra in the landscape beneath the headquarters a technology developed as a result of the Raijin's Sphere data.

While in theory it was free for them to generate it was bad business not to profit from such a cash cow and Ishiyama Corporation had began it's slow but gradual intrusion into the power supply market for the national grid although most of it was used to power the machinery and equipment of their factories and research bases across the region.



"Afternoon Bureiku I trust you found the Devil's Eye project you been working on stimulating?"The clone asked in a crude as ever fashion showing no emotion despite being an almost perfect replica of it's master or atleast from the last time anyone had seen him in the flesh. "It's a challenge one which like many others I'll overcome given time."Bureiku standing just behind the leathered seat infront of what would be his fathers desk. "So what's the mission?"

Refusing to make eye contact the clone remained stationary, "I've recently been informed of a individual not much different from yourself, we wish to make contact with him and hopefully come to a arrangement."

"... Couldn't you just send one of our agents unless your trying to get me out of office to start kidnapping my people again?"Bureiku responded harshly hoping to get some sign of emotion out of his wouldbe father.

"D-Class Personal are expendable, if we require them for testing then rest assured such tests are for the benefit of our nation and the Black region as a whole. Must I remind you of what happened to the guilded birds?"

"If you are referring to the invasion of Fuzenagakure then yes I am fully aware of events that transpired their however from a political perspective it was a matter of a kage seeking to regain land he had once lost. Atleast that's what I've heard, just a rumour but logical one."

"Perhaps but that doesn't change the fact they struck our borders, and if gone unawnsured could lead to further intrusions upon our homeland. Regardless you will be travelling to Konoha for two reasons. First you are far more likely to resonate with this boy, and second if necessary you will kill him."

"... Oh boy I'm sure he'll be glad to hear that news. What do I do walk in and say 'join us or die'?"Bureiku grunts before receiving a stare and response, "Keep in mind you wheather you know it or not are not only an asset to our organisation and also our nation. White has been behind in the technological department for years now, should this individual find funding and resources we might see the gap in that advantage close. You wish to avert war then do as I command, that advantage is one of the few reasons not to attack Black."

Bureiku gives a low growl, "Fine."He agreed reluctantly before asking, "So he is in Konoha, do you have anything else for me or am I going in blind?"

"Blind, I'm afraid this intel is fresh and he has only recently surfaced... Ideally we can make him an ally their are few amongst us in which you can bounce ideas off perhaps he can even provide a solution to your devil's eye problem?"Genji suggested adverting his gaze once more to the sphere of energy outside the window. "A Valkyrie will be awaiting you in the hanger, we also took the liberty of completing fabrication of your new Aegis."

"... I'm surprised you didn't try and steal it."Bureiku stated before getting a stark response, "I respect my adopted child's decisions as misplaced as they might be."


----------



## popablurf (Jun 11, 2015)

*Destinies Crossing*

*Dancing with Demons

Destinies Crossing*




A fire crackles in the silence of a dark, misty night. The embers spark into the air and slowly fade away into darkness. There is no other sounds, the air is stale and lifeless. Mitsuko sits close to the fire, gathering warmth, his guide stands like a statue, facing the crest of a hill due east. The two of them have made it out of the twisted woods finally. The boy is resting after fighting for so long to make it to this point. Mitsuko stares into the fire, lost in contemplation, he is as silent as the land around him.


The moon hasn't moved since in all of this time, remaining at the highest point of the sky. Mitsuko is eating a rabbit when he feels the precesnce of another. The boy slowly reaches for a knife in one of his pockets. The feeling grows stronger and stronger until Mitsuko can feel it directly behind him. The ninja jumps up and turns around, knife in hand. There is a girl sitting  next to a close by tree, she seems young.

The girl sits there, letting out tears and holding her head down. Mitsuko approaches the girl cautiously, "What are you doing in a place like this?", he says lowering his knife. Something doesn't feel right in Mitsukos stomach, there's no way someone could have survived in a place like this, at least not a little girl. The boy steps back and picks himself in the finger with the knife in his hand. A quick blink because of the pain and the little girl is gone. The air is empty once more and the presence Mitsuko felt seems to have disappeared.

Mitsuko keeps his knife close, visually scanning the area for an enemy. The crackling of the fire ceases. All sound go's mute and Mitsukos world begins to spin rapidly. The constant spinning disorientes the boy, making him nauseous and sending him to his knees. 

"The power of this genjutsu, it hit so quickly I can barely move the world is going. Fast, I just have to knick myself once.". Mitsuko sends the blade into his shoulder, the  great inertia created from rapid spinning forcing him to jab it with force. When the spinning stops Mitsukos chin almost connects with a steel toe before it turns into a cloud of smoke. The ninja spins to his feet and releases a knife staight towards his attacker. The blade glances of an opened umbrella hiding the identity of the person behind it. 

A sharp point jolts out from the umbrella, aimed directly for Mitsuko. As the projectile comes into contact with Mitsukos blade it explodes in a purple cloud of smoke. "Poison!", Mitsuko jumps back out of the forming cloud. The boys feet sink into the ground below him. A river of quick sand engulfs Mitsukos restriction his movements entirely. The strong genjutsu is broken by a sharp spike brushing Mitsukos nose. Mitsukos gaze is met by this sharp spike, he is defeated.
"
"Well you're just a kid aren't you. What brings a member a live member of the iburi to a place like this, how odd" a women's voice states. The stranger closes her umbrella and reveals the pale fair skinned face beneath. This women wears black a black dress, everything on her is worn down, as if they were ages old. Even the umbrella is riddled with holes due to time wearing it's fabric. Long flowing hair of white hangs from het head. Yet the women doesn't seem to be too old herself. Her young, wrinkle free face and soft skin attest to her youth. Her boots ar steel toed. She crris around the umbrella over her shoulder. Mitsuko stares at the stranger, his head aching from strong genjutsu.       

"Well..as for introctions, my name is  Emi, and contrary to my previous actions. I have no intention of killing a cute little boy like yourself!", Emi says, revealing a bright white smile before turning it back to normal and stating, "unlike everything else around here.".

Mitsuko looks into Emis eyes; he realizes that this attack was the product of paranoia. Mitsuko stands up brushing off the dirt from his clothes and saying "How long have you been trapped?". Emi is surprised by the boys calm response, "Well ughhh, since there's no clocks and all, I'd just have to say a while.", she says through a continous smile. Mitsuko glances at the stoic robot pointing towards the east, "My name is Mitsuko, I need help getting out of here." He states. 

Emi notices Mitsukos glance and follows it back to the robot, glowing it's dark blue, "And that thing is you're guide?" She enquires. Mitsuko nods his head, "to where I don't know.", he states. Emi slide her umbrella over her shoulder, twirling it in a circle she walks over to the robot marked with ancient signs. "Well, for some reason destiny has brought me to this place. So I will help you, and in return, gain my freedom from this wretched trap Emi says. Mitsuko follows close behind, rubbing his head I an attempt to soothe the pain, "destiny brought you here?", he asks. Emi is examining the detailed markings on the robot, unaware of the meaning she is infatuated by the detail. 

"That's the only explanation. This realm we find ourselves in is much larger then you'd think. For what's seems to be my whole life I've been wandering this plain without reason. Now one day I come across you, a lost soul like myself tell me Mitsuko, do you believe all of this can just be a coincidence." Emi asks as she turns her gaze from the robot back to Mitsuko. 

"After everything that's happened...I just take meaning in that I'm still alive. I suppose one could sum it all up to destiny. Or one could find joy in the chaos that is life. Perhaps we are all forged from raging storms, and where we land is simply chance." Mitsuko replies.

Emi laughs at first, a reaction from hearing such a thought out response from a kid. She looks into the boys eyes, she sees a little bit of herself, how solitude has left it's mark in Mitsukos gaze. Emi turns her laughter into a more serious face, "Yes....well we shouldn't dally here any longer, we're off to break this curse! Oh and I almost forgot, here take this for that headache.", Emi tosses Mitsuko a pill from her pocket.

Mitsuko catches the pill and takes it quickly. The boys head has been raging ever since the last genjutsu placed on him. "You said I'm a part of the Iburi clan, how could you know something like that.", Mitsukos enquires. He walks over towards Emi and his guide. "There was another guy who I stumbled across in the past. I can't remember how long ago, but u do remember he seemed to resemble yourself quite a bit. What on earth did he want?....oh well I guess it's not important."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 12, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[The Labyrinth Call, Floor I]​*​

[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang IX: Friendly Competition III, Hatori?!]​
-Perdition-​
-Minutes Earlier-

"Alright Akane, lets finish this!" is yelled as they bounded around the entangled group of Gokiburi that their game of Hide and Seek had rounded up like so many pigs in a blanket. The fiery redhead nods with a bit of a grin as she twits the Kunai in her hands. Both she and Kuroimaru lean heavy to the opposite of one another. The insect like group of monsters screech loudly as they are pulled back toward one another by the wire that had them looped together. With a clatter of light taps the exoskeletons of the restrained sound off like a handful of firecrackers. That wasn't it though, Kuroimaru and Akane were far from done as they pulled with all their weight on the hub of darkness. The wire that was tied off the Kunai groaned and lightly twanged as it rubbed against the almost armor like skin of these creatures. 

It wasn't long, though, before the wire did was it was designed to do as the thinness started to work to it's angle. With a loud pop, akin to a child's pop gun, the wire slid into the bodies of the outer ring of the group. Momentum then became the wildling pair's greatest ally. Once it started it became a cascade effect as their weight falling away from one another drew the wire tighter which in turn cut through the Gokiburi even faster. All it took was a split second as the deadly tool did it's job, once it started that was. The pair of wet landers stumble a bit as the wire loosens as the last enemy is cut down. They regain their foot for a split second, just to almost fall to their faces. The deadly blood of the creatures had done it's evils to the wire and with a loud twang the wire gave way well before the pair could fully regain their footing.

With a shuffling stumble though, they manage to avoid eating stone. Akane giggled as she righted herself while she twirled the Kunai between her fingers, which she quickly found was a bad idea as she had quickly wrapped her hand in the deadly wire they used just moments before. Kuroimaru rolled his eyes while she flailed the arm wildly. "Really? What are you? Three?" is asked aloud. Making his way over to her he dropped the Kunai he was holding so he could aid his absentminded twin out of her wiry situation. "Dammit Akane, hold your arm still. If you want all your fingers that is." is grumbled. The thought of loosing body parts was enough to calm the redhead down. Enough at least to allow her arm to be freed. "Danks" is stated with a grin as she turned to see if Hatori needed any help with the Gokiburi that he was fighting. 

Now, it wasn't that her Bestialgan didn't pick up on what had transpired, it was more in line with Akane having the time of her life and if the situation didn't appear to be dire. She simply overlooked it. So as she turned to scope out her unofficial boyfriend she finds him in his, uh very unique appearance.  Deep azure wings spread majestically like the largest birds of prey that were out there. Amber eyes flashed with indignation while Hatori went on the offensive. Akane was wowed by what she saw, her mouth stood open as his talon capped fingers tore into the Gokiburi that dared to attack April. Those blue hued wings pulled back, rustling in their own wake, as the teen pushed the creature to the ground with a loud crack. The ground seemed to shake violently  from the impact, which dug a small crater into the stone with the head of the Gokiburi. 

He wasn't finished though, which made the wild child's heart skip a beat with pride as Hatori followed his instinct. Pushing down on the creature's skull, finishing it. Before she could enjoy more of the battle Kuroimaru yells,  "Hey, love dove! Pay attention!" from behind. With the voice of the pit bull ringing in her ears, Akane turns on her heel to see that he has capture one of the inky black creatures by arms, pulling it to his chest. That coy smile slipped across her features while she sprung into action. Like a trained boxer Akane rained the blows down on her 'training' partner while she ducked and weaved like a champ. A left hook follows up a straight jab which is tipped off by a left cross as she more or less one two punched the hell out of the poor creature. With each body blow and head shot she rained down the poor insect shivered like a cold dog as it's insides were slowly turned to a gelatinous mess. 

A final cross, across what she figured was it's jaw makes the Gokiburi go limp, which was Kuroimaru's signal to end it as it were. Upon releasing the bug he reaches up and twists it's head quickly snapping it's neck like a twig. "Try not to loose focus agai... son of a..." 

"!"

Akane gasps interrupting her canine companion's lecture. A rolling burst of Chakra had left a pile of clothing where she saw him standing just a micro second earlier. Her eyes widen in confusion and she darts off toward the piled up clothing and April. From above, a Gokiburi fell as the lat bit of murky darkness left in the room creating it's body. With a hiss it lands next to the running girl catching her off guard. If not for her faithful friend Kuroimaru the large serrated arm that hung over it's head would have done a bit more than look menacing. Using her left shoulder as a springboard Kuroimaru powers in with a powerful kick that sends the creature hurtling head over heels to the ground. With a loud pop of it's armor like hide on floor, the Gokiburi slides to it's death in one of the twin Blood Pools in the distance. 

Giving a brief nod of thanks, the redhead reaches the pile of cloths where she finds something rather unexpected. In the midst of the discarded garments was a small owl whose scent carried that of the young man that stood their moments before. 

"!?" 

Squatting to a stoop Akane narrowed her eyes, "Hatori?" is softly asked while she leaned closer. It had to be, with a more plausible possibility no where in sight, all that was left was the impossible of what she was seeing with her own eyes. With a grin she scoops him up in her hands and rubs his body on her face, he was kind of cute in this form. April shivered a bit as the emotion from Hatori was transferred to her. "Akane?" the human guised pit bull asked as the teen stood with the elf owl in her hands. Stroking his head as she stood she briefly looked around before sliding him between her breasts, "Nao all we haf do is find Mizuirono." is stated as she tied one of the ends of her shirt so it was taut enough for Hatori not to slide out the bottom. With his head poking up above the cut of the shirt's neckline the swamp girl begins to walk. 

"That.. probably isn't a good thing." is sighed. He knew arguing with Akane would get no where, so instead he looked to April who still looked a bit uncomfortable and began to gather Hatori's clothing. ~


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
 Power 
 PART 4












 __________

 Kyo was deluded and Sayano knew it. Worse his thirst for power was  muddied-up below the waterline with his failure of a mother, the  messiness of his clan, and his inability to admit the Minami were no  ones and achieving their old status was dismal. All that blind,  infantile hunger to save and be saved, to repeat the past and make it  different, had somehow attached itself, ravenously, to the boy. There  was an instability in it, a sickness. Kyo was seeing things;  possibilities that weren't there. Kyo clearly dismissed her father's  words and was adamant on becoming one step away from some trailer park  trash gypsy begging for money. For the truth of it was, Sayano was going  to talk some sense into the mentally deranged boy. A groundless,  hopeless, unrequited obsession to possess an unobtainable glory was in  no way shape or form an option for Kyo to waste the rest of his life


> “I don’t think we’ve been properly introduced.” Kyo smiled, “My name is Kyo Minami, nice to meet you.”


 
Sayano continued to stare at Kyo coldly. Nothing about the boy was  amusing. The kunoichi couldn't tell if the smile Kyo formed was fake or  if it was a natural physiological response due to his sheer stupidity  caused by years of delusion. Before she dove into the topic most on her  heart, Sayano decided to address the conditions of the lack of  transportation. "It's not the manipulation that  bothers me Kyo. It's the insult to my intelligence and my eyes that I  find offensive, but I'm not here for that..." Sayano paused, "I  wanted to let you know that we appreciate you reaching out for help in  restoring your tarnished reputation, but I am afraid we cannot help you.  This is a job you must do by yourself. Your biggest ally will be your  emotions. Through them, you  will learn more about what really happened  to you, how the destruction of Fuzengakure affected you, and what you  need to do in order to heal. Your emotions  will enable you to reclaim  the self you long ago hid away. And please don't attempt to lie to me  because you can't."​
 Before turning around to leave the room she was just ushered into,  Sayano left Kyo a piece of advice in a chipper tune followed by a  radiant smile imitating the Lord of Delusional Grandeur himself . "Oh  and Kyo, don't think you're a puppet master because frankly, you aren't  good at it. Incredible things can flourish in your life when you decide  to take control  of what you do have power over instead of craving  control over what you  don't. Do you understand me? You're welcome for  my time."

 As Sayano left the room she caught a glimpse of Zenas standing rigidly  outside of the door. Sayano quickly gave a wink and a smooch to the  young kunoichi. Whoever she was, Sayano was hoping she'd see her again  without Kyo because the bitch was a fine piece of poon​


----------



## Bringer (Jun 13, 2015)

*Fugetsu Senju*



Hero said:


> Tsughi turned and faced the boy with a disgusted look on herself. "Yes I can, and I will....unless you decide to come with me as well. Senju Internment Camp or me, you have 3 seconds."



So close. He was so close! Was this his fault? Tsughi gave him three seconds to decide rather to face against Ren and Taneda on his own, or to make his escape with Sayano. And yet... He hesitated for a measly two and three quarters of a second. As his lips parted to inform Tsughi that yes, he did want to be rescued, he was carried off by a huge ass clawed hand in a blur. It took him a bit more than a few moments to process what was happening, but apparently wannabesenjusan had drawn a motherfucking ink dragon to swoop him away. How the fuck did he draw it that fast... Well it wouldn't be a surprise if such a intricate drawing had been prepped beforehand. It wasn't as if wannabesenjusan had a social life or anything.

Regardless, Fugetsu's body was pressed between ink dragons claws, holding on to him firmly as it soared into the sky at an impressive speed; it was one of those wingless long stupid dragons with short ass limbs. Shit, if only he had Tsuande level strength. On the back of the dragon was obviously wannabesenjusan, and bonyelbowsan riding a top with an indifferent expression on their faces. "Yeah, ya would be the type to look bored and constipated while riding on a ink dragon! Please remove the wooden stick from your asses you wanna be Sasuke Uchiha pieces of shits!" One could say Fugetsu was a bit ruffled. The black haired shinobi then heard Taneda/Aspy/wannabesenjusan say something to Ren. "I can't fucking hear you!"

"Tch." Suddenly Ren blurred into Fugetsu's view, as he was now using chakra to stand on the flying dragons belly. His lame ass haircut flew lamely in the wind. "That's because he wasn't talking to you, Test Tube-san." His lips curled into a arrogant smug ass smirk that Fugetsu wanted to punch."But I'll give you the gist of it. You're throwing a tantrum like a big stupid baby." A slight pause occurred as Ren did a few hand seals."And it's time for your nap." And Fugetsu is then knocked unconscious by one of Ren's random lightning techniques.


----------



## Hollow (Jun 13, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XX_

Any conversation between the three shinobi slowly died and only a tense silence remained as they all sat on the ground waiting for something to happen. A signal their enemy had caught up with them once more maybe. Nothing was coming though and without anything else to distract her, Yuuko's mind wandered once more to the conversation she was still keeping secret from her temporary team.

Her face revealed nothing of the battle she was fighting with herself, deep inside her mind, yet she was glad none of the boys seemed to be paying her much attention anyway. Yuuko looked down at her fingernails, cleaning them as best as she could with what she had at hand. The line had seemed so clear, so strong, when the image of their backs defending her was still fresh in her memory. Now, with the silence, came a whole new perspective on everything that had happened tainted by Mao's words.

Each second that ticked by the decision was getting easier to make, the line between what Yuuko believed to be right and what she believed to be wrong growing blurry. Their surroundings didn't help either. After being forced to stay in a place that threatened to suck all happiness away from her, she had been brought to one where the stench of death and loss constantly flooded her senses. It wasn't the right place to make such a decision.

She pulled her knees up and rested her cheek on them, swiftly making eye contact with Jeeha who had noticed the movement. No, definitely not right place. But the part of her mind that kept her sane whenever she had to kill or torture others for the sake of a mission was slowly losing its presence, the voice of reason was leaving her alone while facing such a hard decision.

Why was it such a _hard decision_ though? Why were these two boys she had never seen before in her life matter more than her mama? For more than two years, Yuuko had been left to wonder about the whys and whats of the event that turned her entire life upside down. And an explanation was now being presented to her on a silver platter. All that stood before her and what she desired most were these two lives.

What were these two lives when compared to all the others she had to take before as a kunoichi? What were these two lives when compared to the love she had for her mama, to the painful need she had to reach a conclusion and give her death the peace it deserved?

Before Yuuko noticed it herself she was standing, looking down at Jeeha with wide eyes. "I really need to pee," she confessed with a small voice. "Come with me?"

Jeeha stared and, from the corner of Yuuko's eye, she made out Ren arching an eyebrow. "W-what?" he stuttered.

"I don't want to go alone," Yuuko explained, blushing a little as she pulled at what was left of her shirt and looked away. "My reserves still aren't back to their normal levels. I don't want to go out there alone."

The boy sniffed, tossing Ren a quick look before he got up. "Well... alright. I mean, I guess it can't hurt?" he muttered to himself.

Nodding happily, Yuuko motioned at him to follow and began to lead the way through the forestation. Her mind racing with plans and theories even as she thought of how she could ditch Ren's possibly intrusive curiosity. That would be tricky but she had an idea on how to get him to drop the Big Brother act for long enough.

She lead them through the trees quickly with no apparent way in mind but carefully taking note of the path so they wouldn't get lost. When it seemed far enough, she turned and just stood still for a while looking at Jeeha, purposefully seeking to make him uncomfortable or embarrassed. Then, with a wicked grin she pushed him off against the nearest tree. "I never got around to thank you for helping me back there, did I?"

Abruptly, she leaned in and kissed him.​


----------



## Hollow (Jun 13, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go XXI_

The boy wasn't a bad kisser. Not that she had anyone to compare him to anyway, given her sore lack of experience. Hopefully, his imagination would be doing all of the work Yuuko couldn't do herself and make her life a lot easier. She just let her hands rest against his sides, rather boringly but she had no other idea of what to do with them and she really didn't want to copy what his were doing.

Counting to herself, she soon deemed it enough and gently stepped back, putting enough distance between them that he couldn't just grab her for an encore. Yuuko had a serious plan to put in motion and the hardest part of it began now.

"That should have done the trick," she quietly whispered to herself, chin low, words barely clear enough for Jeeha to make them out. "I'm sorry! I had to do something to throw Ren off in case he was spying on us and nothing else occurred to me..." Yuuko admitted, her face burning. "There's something really important I needed to discuss with you alone!"

To emphasize her words, she closed the space between them once more and looked up at him with wide, urgent eyes.

Jeeha strokes his chin thoughtfully. "I don't suppose it's to do with having sex, is it?" he asks.

Genuinely caught off guard by his joke, the girl blushed harder and looked down at her feet, quickly bringing herself together. This wasn't bad. "I think we should continue after we leave this place...but, for now, I need to tell you something."

Looking up again, she frowned. "Before I met up with you guys again...Mao spoke with me...right after I woke up in this place," she explained, her voice low and serious, her hands shaking just enough. "He told me about Ren and you and I believe I've successfully deducted that you both share memories from this place...and you're not allies as I once thought you were."

"I..." Yuuko's voice faded as she drew back and pulled at her raven hair. "Mao is trying to have us kill each other and I don't think Suzuki will be coming after us this time. I think we're on our own and...I really don't trust Ren!"

The look in Jeeha's face is grave. Well meaning amiability was suddenly replaced by a deathly seriousness. "You found out?" he muttered to himself, then looked back up, managing a weak smile. "Well, I suppose after that, I'm sort of obligated to listen to you now, eh?"

Seeing his weak smile, she reached forward and grabbed his hand in both of hers, squeezing it gently. "Ren isn't an idiot. Soon enough he'll realize Suzuki isn't coming and that his way out is through both of us," she spoke slowly, tentatively. "Jeeha we need to act before he does. He's strong but we're stronger when together," she squeezed his hand again, stronger this time. "My chakra levels are normal again, I can use my skates. We almost had Suzuki last time. I'm sure we can beat Ren as well."

Then anticipating any doubts he might have, she hugged him. "My mentor has means to summon my sprites. When she realizes I'm gone, she'll summon them and open a path for us to get out of here. But we need to be alive for when that happens because I don't know how time works in here."

Letting go of him, Yuuko took a step back and eyed him seriously. "I need to know. Are you with me?"

Jeeha pursed his lips, indecision and doubt riddled across his face. His purple eyes peered at Yuuko's, then down at the ground, then back at hers again. He gave a slow now of the head, then finally responded. "... I'm with you."

Yuuko allowed her true happiness to bubble outwardly as she grabbed his hands once again and sent him a dazzling smile. "Thank you! Thank you so much! I was so afraid of being by myself in this!"

He shook his head. "Of course not. It'd be... easier for the both of us this way," Jeeha says with a hint of melancholy in his voice. "Do you have a plan?" he suddenly asks.

The girl nodded. "An ambush, just like before. Ren is looking out for Suzuki, but he won't be expecting an attack from both of us. We should use the fact that he doesn't think us capable to strike hard. We'll split now and go around the forest, attack from both sides so he doesn't have a way to defend himself. For the signal..." she looked at her fingers. "Look for lightning sparks among the trees. The third one, we attack."

A simple nod. "Alright. I think this can work. Yeah..." his voice trails off.

"Don't worry," she reassured him with a big smile. "We'll soon be out of this hell hole. Together."

Stepping back, Yuuko let her fingers linger through his skin as she kept eye contact as long as she could before she turned and set out. "Let's move."

---

Yuuko was sitting on a tree branch, hidden by the forestation so no one could spot her. She was waiting, giving Jeeha enough time to move around as well so he could clearly spot all three of her signals. With a small sigh, she looked at the figure with blue hair and let sparks leave her fingers and run past the leaves once.

Of course Ren noticed, but she wasn't worried about that. She had her own plan on how to deal with him afterwards. It would be much harder but...it was worth it. If the promise that had been made to her was kept, it was worth everything. And the kunoichi felt no guilt, no remorse over how much she had just lied to Jeeha. It was necessary and, to be honest, she didn't particularly care.

A second spark.

Somehow, she felt as if Tora would be proud of her. Yuuko had built a plan and it appeared to be a successful one, too. Soon Jeeha will be rushing to the clearing and attacking Ren who will, undoubtedly, crush him. She wasn't a fool, her chakra levels were far from normalized and even then taking Ren out would be a chore that she'd rather face in a much more elegant manner. No. Instead, she'd use the blue haired shinobi to do half her work and kill Jeeha.

Her heart clenched before she released the last spark though. One last moment of doubt. A second where she was still in time to take it all back, redraw the line and go back to sitting quietly between both boys. Ren might be the one killing Jeeha, but Yuuko knows well enough that the blood would be staining _her_ hands. The girl swallowed, her eyes suddenly shining with tears. But her mama's face came to mind, the restaurant, the house...the forest...and she sunk her teeth on her lower lip until blood was drawn.

Then she sent the last spark.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 13, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
 Moving Up

_______________________________________​ 
_Crackle.

_Was this the right thing to do? Of course it wasn't, but what choice did he have at this point? It was do or die now. There really seemed to be no way out of Mao's dimension but by Yuuko's summons or by doing as Mao himself wanted and the girl didn't trust Ren...

_Crackle.

_Just how much did she know, anyway? Did she know that he was the one who killed Makoto? Did she choose to trust him because she thought Ren was the one responsible for the body? If she did find out, would she still let him escape with her?

How did he know he could trust her, anyway? He supposed there was no choice in it. It was too late to have  reservations about things now. What was it that his grandfather would  have said? _When you've got a task to do, it's better to do it than live with the fear of it. 

_One thing was for sure, though. Lin wasn't going to be happy about this. 

_Crackle.

_Show time.

The cold night air stung his eyes as he dashed through the branches of the forest. He eyed his target, Ren. Still sat there, unsuspecting. Was he _truly_ unsuspecting, though? Jeeha never knew with him. What he did know was that there was only one shot with this: a simple basic sneak attack. Once the attack was launched, there was no point in keeping hidden. The Houki would surely be able to sense him out. 

He swung, and the kunais pierced through the darkness with a murderous silver glint reflected off the metal. The explosive tags sizzled quietly behind. Shin Jeeha made out Ren Houki turn his head, the cold blue glow in his eyes as the projectiles enter his field of vision, then...

The explosion. He still had no idea if this was the right thing to do, but by God, what choice did he have now?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
It Must Be Fate
_____________________________

I wasn't sure if Thalia was teasing me with this first location or if it had been genuine, but the memory struck like lightning in my mind. The city dancing among flames, a wound fatal but life still emerged, a large feast, and a steamy encounter. There was no way that this could be a coincidence, but who knows, stranger things have happened. I knew Thalia wouldn't send me here just to throw me off balance, not when a church or a priest could burn at any second. I had to shake off any sort of nerves I had and take this seriously, whoever was attacking staples of the Jashin Church could be here now, and whatever happened in the past is irrelevant now. 

I stepped through the front door and surprisingly the lobby was rather vacant, with quite obvious renovations made in terms of furniture and wall paint. All I could see was a single women at the front desk, who looked a little bit bored, almost as if she hadn't even noticed me enter the inn. Hesitant at first, I made my way up to the front and greeted the young women.

"Hello, I'm here for-"

"I know what you're here for."

The women had made the statement with no sense of excitement in her voice, matching her bored expression. With that said the women finally looked at my face, and just like everyone, had stared at my closed-scared eye. Was this my strongest defining feature now? Well, if I hadn't hid my gun under my jacket I'm sure that's what would be collecting her attention. Regardless, what was I doing wasting my time with her, what would she know? I needed to find this guy before he left, and the Church was already burned a couple days ago. If anything he should have probably left by now, but on the off chance that he stuck around...

"You don't have any luggage with you at this time in the day, and you're dressed with that short leather jacket, , those black pants and boots? It may not pass for the dress code but you're not here for the hotel. You're just like the rest, showing up here for that restaurant that's been integrated with the hotel. Go on, be like everyone else and join them, I doubt even half of them are here to stay at the hotel."

I turned away from her a little frustrated, what was her problem? Well never the less she did help me even a little bit. So almost everyone would be going to this restaurant? Well why the hell not, even if I could pick up the guys scent in there I'd be able to get something to eat after a long day of traveling. If this restaurant was new and everyone was going to it, I could only assume that it was at least good. 

I made my way down the hall to where all the commotion had been, from where I remembered was a wall was now a fancy entrance with a sign and doors. As I went to go push the door open it had opened up already. There in front of me had been a girl with long brown hair. She couldn't have been any older than me, no, I'd wager she was younger than me. Regardless the girl had passed me without a word and left me in a state of wonder. Why was she leaving alone? She didn't seem upset, so she wasn't walking out of here out of an argument. On that same note she was too young to be dining somewhere like this by herself, which told me that she had to be with someone else. By the time I decided to look behind myself though she had vanished.

I couldn't exactly place it, maybe it was just my gut giving me a weird impression, but could she be the person? I couldn't envision a girl like her burning buildings nor killing priests, but from the reports given it seems the assaults are from a single assailant. There was no use running it through my mind, I doubt it was someone like her. But that did bring up a good point, I had no idea where to even start looking but now I do. If someone is by themselves in there then they have a high probability of being the assailant. Most people go to these dinners with dates, so I'll just have to go to their table and see for myself. If they're not guilty then it'll just be a little embarrassing and a waste of my time, but I strangely have a good feeling.

By the time I step inside though this feeling completely changes. The room is filled with bustling noise, tables of two to five ranging around the room. A waitress standing behind a counter, simply smiling at me, almost as if she's waiting for me to approach. Could I be wrong? Well, there wasn't much to go off of anyways, especially since this was just a possible location he could be, albeit the most likely. What I fool I was though, to think it would be this easy to find. My breath comes out battered as I slowly make my way up towards the front. I freeze in place as my eye lands on a single table setting.

At only one table sits a single man, with a fedora laying on the table top. My heart skips a beat, thinking I may have actually found the man, but as my eye keep looking for more details something springs out to me: his white hair. An intense fear seeps into me, my lips quivering. I feel nervousness take over my body as I can tell immediately who that is without looking at his face. It has been years, yet I can't bring myself to believe it. How...why...All sorts of questions popped into my head as I mindlessly started walking towards that table.

"Miss, you can't just walk to a table, you have to be seated!"

The women nearly yelled at me, but I was almost too dazed to even register what she had said. My eye turned to look at her and remembered that this was a upper scale restaurant and that there were certain policies in place. I cleared my voice, shaking off any nervousness I had and turned to the women. Taking control of my actions, I knew what I had to do.

"I had a date but I was a bit late, regardless I see him right over there."

The women stepped back, looking almost embarrassed. I felt bad for making her feel bad, especially because I was lying to her, but I needed to see him for myself. Nothing else mattered to me at the moment. The waitress bowed her head apologetically, and allowed me to make my way to the table. With every step I could feel an uneasiness grow inside of me, but my necessity to know overcame that feeling. I made my way to his table, as he simply looked forward, not giving my approach any attention as he swirled a glass of wine. As I got a good look at his face my suspicions were true, despite it being a few years I could tell in an instant. 

My teeth grit together but it seemed the man had finally took notice to me stopping next to his table. I could tell he was going to say something but I took the initiative instead, circling the table and pulling out a chair, keeping my head down as I sat across from the white haired man. I wasn't sure what emotion I should have been feeling, and I wasn't sure what he would say when he saw it was me, but there was no use trying to hide now. I lifted my head, my blonde pony-tail bouncing as I did so, and my one good eye trained on his face.

"I bet I'm the last person you expected to see, huh Satoshi?"  

 
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 16, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Outskirts of Fuzengakure*

*[Phoenix Inn, Outskirts of Fuzengakure]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss Redux II]​
[Pro Re Nata]​

The waitress nodded with a grin, she didn't suspect that the very man that sat before her was the man that made the renovations on this whole inn possible. With a light smack of his lips Satoshi folded the menu closed and hand it back up to the woman that could only offer a cheerful smile. How horrified would she be if she could see all the proverbial blood that soaked this man's hands. With a deep bow the woman walked off to hand the slip over to the woman behind the bar. Her eyes widened when she saw the drink that the man wanted. A wide grin crossed her face as she headed to the back, she would have to serve this herself. Sliding the order slip through the cook's window she heads to the back and down a flight of stairs to the wine room below. 

Fate had conspired, or so it seemed, as the woman searched out for the wine. A figure approached a very familiar setting, an inn that she had been to several years prior. Was it the nostalgia or the thoughts that Thalia maybe be playing her the fool that made her wonder why here of all places. Now, in an act of utter chaos, two lives that hadn't once intersected over the past two years were now on a collision course. From a celestial stance, the meeting would be little more than an instant in a time of a moment that is quickly forgotten. Like so many lives that flash in to and out of being in seemingly the same click of the cosmic second hand. For the fates that played their hands and pulled at the strings of every person's life. Time in this instant seemed to slow to a grind. The vibrant blonde locks that Kirisaki owned bounces with her every movement as she pushed the door to the Inn open. Her light blue eye ever observant of surroundings find the emptiness somewhat surprising, like it  was the night she first stayed here. 

In the short distance a woman stood drolly behind the counter and barely acknowledged the fact that a possible customer was walking up to her, instead she blankly popped the gum she was chewing. In the restaurant Rikka had paused, a young girl that she once called friend had recognized her. Like Satoshi had showed her time and again, Rikka gave a large grin as she bounded over to the table. A facade as deep wide as the ocean, yet as shallow as  the smallest puddle. It was a front that fooled most people, especially the young as she engaged in small talk with a friend from her past. Over at the door to the wine cellar, the head manager emerges with a bottle that she clutched with the utmost of care, like a woman cradling a newborn babe she walked over to Satoshi's table and presented it label out for his approval.    

His jade eyes look over the finery of the typeset, as expected the letters were pristine and the vintage was impeccable, bottled during Kakashi's tenure as Konoha's Hokage. With a grin Satoshi nods which brings that wide grin back to the manager's lips while she sat one of their finest wine glasses on the table. It was almost like a small show as she opened the bottle. A loud pop of the gasses within told that the wine had never been open since it was bottle, which would make the taste all that more refine. Though to Satoshi, it wasn't about the taste, but the boast of the buy, being inhuman as it were, he no longer tasted anything. But he knew how to fake it with the best of them. Observation was the key to everything. 

While the manager poured him up half a glass, Rikka exits the establishment just as Kirisaki walked in. In a brief moment she observes Satoshi's young assistant but ultimately pushes the thought away. If she realized just how right her gut instinct was on the young girl, the very same girl that Satoshi had said the night before was a better trained killer than even he was two years ago, at her very age. With her hair falling back in place after the missed second take Kirisaki steps over the threshold and into the restaurant. The words that she did and didn't have with the Inn's receptionist is quickly lost in the sea of extravagance. What was just once a small to order kitchen that Raiken had treated her to two years ago was now on par with some of the places she figured Thalia or maybe even Edie would go. Though, as she walked forward a glimpse of white is all it took to knot her stomach and bring an uneasy feeling over her. 

After a small white lie she made her way over to the table that Satoshi sat, swirling the wine as if he was a coinsure, though that was just as fake as his adopted kind demeanor. As he enjoyed his glass of fine drink, he of course observed his surroundings, even the woman that approached. Though there was no need for him to do anything, at least he hoped. It had been a while since he had last encountered her, he wasn't quite sure how loosing that eye affected her. Sure he had the reports as he kept up on all the people that interested him. Like she and the young Zellous. That, however was beside the point as she made herself known. Taking Satoshi's pension for being long winded at times, the former Nun took the initiative from him. Circling like a wolf on injured prey she pulled a chair and sat across from him. Rolling his lip a bit, Satoshi put his glass down as she looked him eye to eye. 

"I bet I'm the last person you expected to see, huh Satoshi?"​
"Satoshi?" is asked with an almost playful laugh. "That is not a name I've heard in nearly two years, normally it's Zan or some derivative of monster or demon." is added while he tilted his head to the side. Pulling his left hand up, he covers his left eye. "You know, I do pretty good work with glass eyes, I could probably even do something with that scar. Unless you find it distinguishing." is stated though his face quickly drops that coy smile, "Oh, where are my manners." is asked that hand dropping back to the table. With a sigh he  again smiles lightly, "Sorry for being drawn to your injury Nun, and if I may say, you should have allowed me to seat you. It's expected here after all, for one's girlfriend that is." 

Pulling at the wine glass Satoshi taps at the rim, then presents the manager with Kirisaki, with a nod the woman goes to retrieve a second glass. The wine, left in an ice bucket at the table, lightly sweats as Satoshi turned his gaze back to Kirisaki. "May I order you something?" is asked. Though the blonde before him didn't look all that amused, even now as much as his actions and demeanor seemed to have changed, his subtle actions told her that he was still very much the same person she thought died back in the Chunin exams, the only question that remained was. 'Is he still a killer?' her face tells him that she isn't in the mood to play his games, he had still to answer her question.   

Satoshi leans back in his seat and kicks one leg over the other, "Oh, right. The question, presented to a person that makes a living off lies and deceit.

No, the last person I would have expected to see was Priest Yama Tatsu." is replied while Satoshi pushed a hand into his business shirt's collar.  A moment later he pulls a necklace strung with many a Jashin charms. Allowing them to fall to his chest he sharply breaths out. 

"I suspect, that these are the reason you, nun, are here. Now, I will admit to being surprised that the church actually sent you, I figure you and the new poster boy Rosuto would never be sent into such a situation." is stated while he drummed his lips. "I suppose the real question is, do you realize that you aren't the first person that Thalia has sent after me." is posed while he tugged at the necklace of death. In that instant the manager shows up with a glass, then pulling the wine from the ice, she presents the label toward Kirisaki, the motion asks if she wanted some.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
It Must Be Fate
_____________________________

His mannerisms sent chills down my spine as they violently remembered our pained history. Even the first few words out of his mouth almost made me sick, already analyzing me, trying to pick me apart and put me back together. However due to my white lie to the waitress Satoshi seemed to be going to town on the innuendos, but at this point I couldn't argue back. He was always one to ramble on and on, and here I wasn't going to stop him.

To my surprise though he admitted outright that it was him that had been targeting the Jashin estates. That just made my job easier though, I no longer had to hunt for this mystery person, he was sitting right in front of me. His final statement overall had been slightly jarring, due to the fact that I did not know this, but then again what could I have expected from Thalia? He tried to offer me some of his wine but I simply gave him the same stern look I had given him this entire time, giving him a simple no. I let a small sigh exhale from my breath as crossed my legs, finally given my opportunity to respond.

"Well...No, I did not know that Thalia had sent others to you. Well, not for sure at any rate." This seemed to pique his interest somewhat as he leaned forward, but I wasn't finished speaking. "I'll sit in your company for a little, so order me a glass of water."

I essentially commanded him to do so, but in truth it had been a test. The white haired puppet allowed a small chuckle to escape from his lips, his cheeks tugging at the corners of his mouth, before raising his hand slightly as a signal for the waitress to come over. As she rushed over Satoshi looked over to the women, and with all seriousness asked the waitress:

"Get my date a glass of water, would you?"

The waitress simply nodded and rushed off towards the kitchen where I had assumed they had pitchers full of water. It wasn't long however until our eyes locked once again, and despite the facade he was putting up, he still analyzed me. That creepy sensation overflowed my body, but there was nothing I could do but accept it.

"Since I know you're wondering, no I do not plan on fighting you here, nor do I plan on causing conflict anywhere. Now that I know you're the one who's doing these attacks I actually feel more at ease."

Zensatsu cocked an eyebrow before taking a small sip from his glass of wine. After setting it back down to the table it was clear he was suspicious if I was actually telling the truth or not, but regardless of whether or not he believed me it was true. "Why would you say that? With everything that's happened wouldn't it be better for someone like you to kill me? If it wasn't obvious, I'm still a murderer, and for a perfect little nun like yourself I know you can't stand by and watch me get away. Well, that's a bit hypocritical seeing how you're part of _that_ cult." Like always, he'd just start rambling on if he got the chance.

"Hypocritical you say? There's a religion devoted to killing and you're against it, and you show this by killing their priests? What kind of murderer are you? Besides, I'm no longer a nun, there's no such things within the Church of Jashin."

Once again this seemed to enlist a lighter reaction from the man I knew as Satoshi, as another chuckle escaped from his breath. "The way of Jashin, a cult created by murderers to justify their killings through religious entitlement. It's all so vacuous. One shouldn't murder another because they think their god wants them to, simply being a slave to unseen orders. Many Jashinists just use it as a veil to conceal their true colors, to justify their reasoning's. No matter which way you look at it though, killing is still killing, if you're doing it, it should be for some personal gain at the very least. Well, that's the basis of why I can't agree with their policies."

I was actually genuinely surprised at his brutal honesty. I had anticipated this conversation stretching late into the night, but a few minutes will suffice. Besides if everything he has said is true (which is hard to take at face value because he lies for a living) then that means he'd work perfectly. 

"I think this will work out well then. To be honest, I've always wondered if Zell had let you live if you would have gone back on your ways and continued killing, and back then I would have thought that he would have made the right choice knowing now that you have been murdering. Now my thoughts are different, despite being a part of the Jashin Church I despise killing, only doing it when necessary. Now I'm happy that you didn't die back then, that you somehow survived."

Satoshi looked a little confused, almost as if he wasn't expecting me to say these words. Happy that he was alive? Truth be told I wasn't expecting them myself, but it was true. Everything just fit so perfectly. "So you're part of a religion that kills as a practice but you don't agree, but you're fine with me murdering for no reason? Has your mind become that twisted since we last met, little nun?" I ignored his obvious toying, but I needed to get down to the really nitty gritty before I lost him.

"I didn't join the church because of its policies, I joined for another reason as you can guess - to get close to Thalia Uchiha. So I'll make this quick, here is my deal - we won't turn this into a little scuffle on the condition you stop attacking churches and priests until after we're finished. After the truce is up you can rampage all you want as I won't care for the stasis of the church afterwords. If my memory serves me correctly I'd need you to patch me up, even if I can't die my limbs and such can be severed. As well, I'd like to plan traps ahead of time to give myself the largest advantage as possible."

I could see a flicker in Satoshi's eye as he leaned in, a smile creeping up on his face that would only show up in my nightmares. I kept my composure through all of it though, as he whispered: "What would it be that we're finishing, darling?" A small smile flashed across my face as I finally admitted:

"The extermination of Thalia Uchiha. With her out of the way a major power of the Church will crumble, and it'll be even easier for you to pillage or whatever it is that you do. There may not seem to be an up side to this for you but I'm sparing your life, so I think that's fine enough. If you disagree please come up with your own terms and we'll discuss, I have plenty of time. Regardless, our ideals align in this situation so I think it's an offer you can't refuse; what do you say?"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
Moving Up

______________________________________​
He knew the attack didn't kill Ren the moment he saw the lanterns move. Of course the attack didn't kill him; the Houki's alertness was on point at nearly all times. He should have used a stronger attack, or attacked sooner, or take out the lantern first. _Too late for regrets now, though. Just grit your teeth and hope you survive. That's what you've always done isn't it? 

_"Well, isn't this something." Ren's voice came from behind the smoke. Jeeha could just barely make out a thin triangular barrier of translucent blue in front of him. "I never thought that you would be one for clich?s, Jeeha."

He jumped off the branch and landed in the clearing, just a few metres in front of Ren. No point trying to hide. Jeeha clenched and unclenched his fists, hands moist with sweat. "You've lost me there, Ren," he said, surprised at how steady his voice sounded.

Ren's voice was derisive. "Has it not occured to you yet?" he asked, fading in through the veil of grey. His eyes gave off that eerie luminescent glow of blue again. "The classic story of a dark haired beauty seducing a dim witted man into doing her dirty work." The shinobi gave a mocking smile. "I suppose not. I figured you two were gone for far too long. When I sensed you two beginning to take my flank, I assumed it was only a matter of time." 

Jeeha cursed internally. _Damn it. He never did tell me what the maximum range of his sensing was... _He took a step back. Ren did have a point about one thing, though: Yuuko was nowhere to be found. She'd probably played him; he didn't think he had it in her, but he'd be damned if he'd admit that now. "You were going to kill us anyway," he replied.

The Houki gave a grinding laugh. It was hidden well, but Jeeha could also make out the faintest movement of his hands behind the cloud of dust. "Was I? It never fails to amuse me, you know. People always think that _I'm_ the snake in the grass, yet the very same people who draw those conclusions are far more prone to backstabbing than I am. Maybe I should pretend to be more friendly next time; have a thumb wrestle or two, so they don't get worried about me sticking a knife into them when they turn round." Ren took a step forward, the barrier cast by the lanterns following him. An unmistakably tall shadow fell upon Jeeha.

And because of it, he almost didn't notice the pearl of lightning floating above him. The orb gave a shriek and in that very same instant, released a stream of lightning downwards upon him. Jeeha jumped out of the way, landing another metre back just as the blast burned into the spot he was stood on a few moments ago. When he looked back, Ren already had his knife out, twirling it playfully in his hands.

"Yuuko," he said. "If you're as nearby as I know you are, then it might be time for you to see just how big Mao's dimension really is." The Houki cast his eyes back onto Jeeha, both his gaze and tone losing all warmth and amicability. "Because when I'm done here, I'll be coming straight for you."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
 Moving Up

______________________________________

He'd almost forgotten what it was like to directly face Ren as an opponent. There was something unnerving about it; the way he eyed him up like a prey, the way every single one of his movements seemed perfectly calculated. If Jeeha didn't know any better, he would have suspected he was already trapped into one of the boy's plans. 

Jeeha swerved to the side, thumbed his fingers through the loops of his shurikens then sliced them through the air. They curved around the Houki's triangular barrier to his flank, and he responded instantly. A swivel of the foot, followed by an almost mechanically trained parrying reflex. Jeeha took that time to body flicker to his other side, taking a swing at the back of Ren's head with his right foot. 

The Houki ducked, brought one arm down wards and then Jeeha felt a shift in the air. Electricity danced off Ren's skin and before he even had the chance to retract his leg, he felt the blast of raiton toss him aside. Then he felt nothing. _Chidori nagashi. Fuck, fuck, why do I never remember that one? _He was on the ground, numb and paralysed, with Ren stood over him, knife pointed downwards at his throat.

"Before I kill you," he said, "I want to know why you did it."

Jeeha's eyes widened. "You know?" his breath was ragged and shaky. The counter had left him winded as well. Or perhaps it was from the surprise? All this time, he thought that Ren had no idea about who really murdered Makoto.

"Oh, I've known for the past two years," Ren said, still looking down. There wasn't an inch of his body that moved. 

"And you didn't kill me?" Jeeha breathed. He felt air returning to his lungs again. "I would've thought you'd avenge your friend immediately. You're one hell of a heartless bastard, aren't you?" he smiled in spite of himself.

"I don't want to hear that from you. Tell me what I want to know." He twisted the knife until Jeeha could make out his own reflection in the spotless metal of the blade. 

"It was Lin," he answered. The feeling in his fingers had now returned. Just a little bit more now. "She told me to kill him. Thought it'd make you grow. Hell of an older sister you got, eh Ren?" 

"Of course it was her..." he heard Ren mutter, but it was only for an instant before the Houki's attention fell back onto him. "And how do you know her? Why did you help her?" 

"It was from a while ago, back when I was younger. About eight, I'd say. Grandad left me in the woods for a week as part of his training, and I ended up encountering this massive boar pig. Long story short, she ended up saving me from it. Cut it clean in half with that naginata of hers." He inhaled, tore his eyes away from Ren's blade and moved it to meet his gaze. "As for why..." his voice trailed off. 

Fire exploded from his body and rose up into the sky, burning into the night like a fiery lighthouse. It warmed his body; sensation slowly returned to his muscles. Ren instinctively took a step back, shielding himself from the heat with his unoccupied arm and Jeeha got up. He stared at Ren.

"You'll have to beat that out of me."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 17, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Outskirts of Fuzengakure*

*[Phoenix Inn, Outskirts of Fuzengakure]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss Redux III]​
[Pro Re Nata]​

So. Even the Nun, once abhorrent to the thought of killing another was now looking to take a life. Not for mission or gain but for no other reason than she wanted to be judge, jury and executioner to the woman whom made her what she was at this very moment in time. Satoshi's eyelids narrow around his bright green eyes allowing his brow cast a darkness over them while he leaned back against the rest of the chair. A cocky smile lightly danced on his feature as he hoisted a leg over the opposite knee, "A sane person, who knows anything about Thalia would tell you where you could stick that request." Satoshi states as he tapped his fingers together and rested them on his crossed legs. Smacking his lips that grin came back to his features, "Luckily for the both of us, I haven't been accused of a shred of sanity since my time in the puppet brigade." is added with a nod. 

He paused between he statements to seemingly deny her of his aid to put this woman down. He wanted to gauge her initial reaction as it wasn't often that people of high virtue, like Zell and she, strayed from their chosen paths. He wanted to see what truly motivated the Nun, what did she stand to gain. Was it simply to Avenge the death of who she once was, or was this a simple case of Revenge where she planned to keep what she killed and take the Uchiha's spot once she lay dead at her feet. Either were viable answers to his question, though the Kirisaki he once knew wouldn't be the type to take Thalia's place, though it has been two years and from his Intel a lot has happened to her. His eyes stayed fixed on her face for several moments while he pondered what else he would say to her. That is, until a bit of a sparkle flashed by her head, from the ther Kenno phased into existence. 

Hands firmly on her hips she looked over the Nun, as if to inspect her like a mother who was about to either approve or disapprove of a date. Her blue eyes follow the curve of Kirisaki's back, down to her rear and thigh as she sat with one leg crossed over the other. Those light blue eyes cut to her unholy master, "Well, with an ass like that, I can see why you have fond memories of the Nun Satoshi." is stated, a mischievous grin set upon her thin lips. Cocking his head to the side he rolled his lips as if he was contemplating something. His eyes were no longer on his guest, but the phantom that stood beside her. "She has an okay pair of tits too, that is your favorite part of the female body, right?" is mocked as she squeezed in front of her own chest. 

Being able to read his memories, Kenno did this all the time, especially when he saw a particularly attractive woman. "What's that look over? You are going to slip up, you're not use to talking to me in your head." she teases with a grin as she walked around the table to sit on the edge. Clearing his throat the puppeteer placed a hand on the table kicking his leg off his knee at the same time. "We rarely step too far out of our comfort zones Ms. Shinkō. It is just a hardwired part of human nature. With that being said. It is not the history, prestige or inspiration that makes a religion, following or idea but the people that believes in the principle and accordingly spread it. A title doesn't make the person either, it's the person that makes the title. So, how do you see yourself?" is asked bringing a bit more sobering air to the conversation. Kirisaki almost looked genuinely perplexed as the young man across from her allowed his statement to settle in. 

"If we're going to discuss business, I suggest that we do it where Thalia's prying influence can't eavesdrop on us." is stated with a snap of his fingers. The manager that had been now serving him walked over with her hands clasped together, "Yes sir.", "My date and I are looking for a bit more privacy, please have my meal delivered to Suite 01 as well as double it as my lady here wasn't around to order. As for the wine, distribute it among the rest of the customers and send two pitchers of water the meal." is stated as he produced a decent sized clip of Ryo. Dropping it to the table he stands and looks to the blonde while he picked his fedora up. "I am a liar and manipulator, but in the time we've spent in one another's company when have I ever lied to you?" is asked while he held his arm out to her in a gesture that a date may do. Again, Kirisaki wasn't all that amused. Shrugging Satoshi placed the hat on his head and began to walk toward the entrance of the establishment. 

Kirisaki glances the manager before standing herself, "Relationships can be hard sweetie, don't let it get you down in the mouth." is stated before she walked off to prepare the meal being cooked and new order to be made ready for transport. Which left Kirisaki alone to ponder the lie she used to get over to Satoshi's table. After a moment  she walks off to catch up with the puppeteer, while he was many things, she couldn't deny that he was right to want to get out of the open, it was after all Thalia who suggested to start here of all places. When she catches up to the puppeteer he is just arriving at the front desk, "I'd like the key to suite one on the top floor of the inn." Satoshi states leaning on the counter. The young woman, still chewing on that gum, looked from Satoshi to Kirisaki her features still as flat as ever, "I'm sorry that suite is reserved for..."

"Yes, I know Al Sāḥir." is stated while he produced a Suna Passport, under his photo was that name. "M..My apologies sir, I wasn't told the inn's benefactor was so young." is stated with a nervous whimper as she pulled the card off the top rack. "You two enjoy your stay!" the change in demeanor was quite shocking but being confronted with the big boss over the entire establishment can be sobering.    

""Al Sāḥir?"​
She asked it more to herself than aloud, but as always Satoshi was more than willing to talk as they walked toward the newly installed elevators. "The deserts in the Country of Wind can be vast and harsh, most life barely survives. Even in this harsh environment though, bands of people survive living off what they can scrounge together and trade with one another. While I was collecting desert plants for their well, toxic nature I ran across one of these nomadic bands. They had their own language and customs but could speak what they called the more common tongue. What we speak. To make a long story short, they don't get many Shinobi out that way and even less that would give them the time of day. I traveled with them over a month, to learn of their culture and beliefs. In that time, they gave me a name from their people. Al Sāḥir, roughly translated it means the magician." is stated. Even as short as the story was by Satoshi's standards, it lasted the entire ride to the top floor of this Inn.  

Stepping out it was quickly apparent that the entire top floor was a room it's own, so it was one hell of a suite. Taking his fedora off Satoshi steps into the room and places it on a hat rack. "We can speak freely in here, the walls are fitted with jamming technologies that combat listening devices." is stated while he pulled his suit coat off to hang it from a wall hanger. "I also wouldn't worry too much about your chaperone/bodyguard either, Aurora I believe is her name, she can't get access to this room without this key. It's electronic signal is the only way the elevator door will open. If she tries to force it, the gas that will fill the elevator will knock even her butterflies out." is stated as he tugged at his tie a bit, to loosen it.     

"So, tell me more about your plans with Thalia." is stated while he activated the dumb waiter so their food could arrive.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 17, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Land of Bone*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss XII, Sasori's Hidden Arts XVIII]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol VI-_​

?All human plans [are] subject to ruthless revision by Nature, Fate or whatever one prefers to call the powers behind the Universe.?
-Arthur C. Clarke​
Kenno's eyes widened with great discomfort as Satoshi's hand plunged deeper into her bowls. Even as her body lay motionless, rendered useless by days of torture, her body still started to convulse harshly as her throat started to quiver and enlarge. Moments later her lips part as blood, dark and viscous, poured from it. It covered much of her face and throat painting them a vivid red. Those dazed blue eyes rolled to the back of her head even as Rikka and Kamiko fight to keep her alive though this. Pulling back Satoshi rips the lower intestines free. It, alone, wasn't pulled loose in that instant. 

With what could be described as pipe sucking water not only was the intestines pulled from their home, but the ileum, descending colon and urinary bladder follow suit as Satoshi pulled on her innards. From a distance it looked more like a magician's act, just how much could be pulled from this small space? Instead of the knotted together handkerchiefs, though, we get the guts of a woman who wanted nothing more than to die at this very moment. With another handful of intestine, Satoshi pulls the large intestines, ascending colon and pancreas free of it's host body. As the last bit of stringy sinew is ripped from the woman's stomach she shakes violently and coughs. Her throat is so swollen with blood she can't even scream as the lights finally dim for good. With a flash of crimson Chakra, her heart stops beating for the sixth and final time as her life fades.

But what is life, without death? This woman was about to find out as the blue hue of her Chakra erupts from the very core of her heart and flies toward Kamiko and swirls around her until it finds the marble that is on her person. With a flash it vanishes into the dark orb lighting it a bright crimson before turning a deep navy. Kamiko gives a look to Satoshi as he hands the large steel bowl over to one of his clones. "What?" is asked as he is handed an empty one. His green eyes trace to the rest of the, now, corpse . Bloody hands tear into the diaphragm, pulling it from it's home, this in turn rips the muscle that attaches it to the lungs lacerating the pair causing a rapid deflation. "Nothing" is sighed as she pulled a hand over Kenno's eyes, closing them. "We haven't the luxury of lamenting the dead, this corpse won't be getting any fresher. So this has to be done, today. It'd be much appreciated Kamiko, if you aid Rikka in keeping it fresher with your medical arts." is stated while he pulled the heart and lungs from the body. 

As Kenno's husk was emptied out, it started to collapse in on itself, with nothing to hold it's form it was just skin and bone. This in the grand scheme didn't matter. It would be fixed in time, the only thing it did now, was make it an inconvenience to work around as her skin kept getting in his way. A few snips with his curved Kunai, though, remedies the problem as the skin is laid open like a book. Now with the big things out of they way Satoshi started on the smaller organs that remained. The liver and kidneys are thrown into small boxes of their own and placed in a large ice chest with the heart. While most of the organs wouldn't fetch high prices on the black market they would. If he was more careful, the lungs would have fetched a nice price, but alas. It goes into the brine for the resin. 

The gallbladder, stomach, spleen fall in the bowl of blood and assorted muscle as Satoshi stripped away all that was once life giving. Arteries and veins that once lead into the head are pulled and ripped free causing her head to jerk violently as the boy worked. With the sickening efficiency of a butcher Satoshi cut away the fat from the skin and severed the flesh connections that held the spin to the meat of the back. Already broken at the pelvis, all that is left is to break her neck. With a dull snap he pulls the rest of the ribs The scapula, clavicle and spine free of the body. Leaving an empty husk for him to fill with the tools of his trade. Handing the mass of bone and last bowl of flesh over he sets to work preserving the flesh of the woman. the once proud warrior reduced to little more than a science project.                            

The slurry of Jashin Tech and cleansed Nakano blood is put to good use as he treats the outer flesh of her torso. There was no better substitute for skin, than skin itself and while he could probably build her some better breast, the real deal was the way he wanted to go. Injecting them with the slurry of liquid from the front he turns his attention to the inner flesh, to the meat that backed the breast and he injected there as well. Kenno had to be perfectly preserved or the whole puppet would fail. After a while the torso of her body had turned a pale blue, denoting that all the remaining blood had been turned to the concoction that he created. It'd take a while, but Kenno would get her warm glow back, that however would be something that Satoshi would let time handle. He needed to focus on her skull. Severing the flesh at the neck he pulled her head from her torso while his clones started to fashion the new ribs, spine, scapula and clavicles.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 18, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Land of Bone*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss XIII, Sasori's Hidden Arts XIX]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol VII-_​

“Which is the true nightmare, the horrific dream that you have in your sleep or the dissatisfied reality that awaits you when you awake?”
-Justin Alcala​
Two Sand Clones dart around their master as he walked to another table and start prepping the inner's of the torso to be put back together. To start, they begin graphing steel mesh into the thinned out inner skin with the resin coated sinew. While they worked on the body Satoshi set about his work with preparing Kenno's skull. Sitting at the station he looked the disembodied head in it's eyes while Kamiko and Rikka rested from Chakra depletion. Soon he'd be about his morbid work but first an homage. Holding the head up a bit Satoshi sighed, " Alas poor Yoshiko, I knew her well Hanayo. A woman of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy. She hath bore my company at thousand times!", "Quit being so damned morbid Satoshi. Get on with it before I loose my patients." 

Lowering the head he cut a glance over his shoulder, "Have you no classical tastes?" is asked while he reached for a scalpel. "There is classical literature, then there is this mockery of the art, get on with it." is snorted. Though it only amused the boy, she was right. The quicker he did this, the better it would be on the bone, blood and meat of the that comprised and encased the skull.  With a small push the tip of the blade enters the flesh on the forehead just below the hairline. Dark, dead, blood seeped pass the cut as Satoshi cut around the hairline, behind the left ear and down to the base of the hairline following it like a guide. Looping around like he was peeling an apple, Satoshi connects the cut like one long line. Placing his free hand atop her scalp he pulls with a swift had jerk. 

In a single motion the entirety of her hair and scalp pull free with a sucking noise. A moment later it is dropped in a bath of the slurry he was using. Then, using his fingers to wedge into the face itself he pulls down on her face pulling it and the neck free of the skull. It too is dropped into the slurry with the hair. Picking up a small device, that could be liked to an ice cream scoop, he plucks her eyes from their sockets placing them in a medium sized jar of liquid to be chilled. Blue eyes were always a Ryo earner on the black market. Done, he pulls the remaining spinal chord free of the skulls base and drops the whole thing into an ammonia and weak acid bath. To efficiently eat the rest of the fleshy bits away including the brain. Clacking the two or three vertebrae like dice, he quickly decides to hand them over to one of his many clones before getting back to work. 

Pushing the bubbling jar aside, he reaches down  into the jar at his feet. Snagging the hair he pulls it from the bath to inspect it. Seemed that the treatment worked well enough as the hair was now a light blue with the ends starting to return to their normal color. To solidify the transformation though he injects some of the Blue Liquid that he created from Kirisaki's blood throughout the scalp along with a half dose of injection of Nakano blood. 

This would cement the immortality of the piece as he set it back down to dry a bit. Next was the face and throat. The once peachy skin was now, like the scalp, a nice washed out blue. It too, in time, would return to it's natural color. For now though, it would be getting the same treatment. Grabbing up one of the many curved Kunai he had strewn across the lab, he slices the back of the neck. This cut makes it more of a mask than the entirety of the face and throat. Laying it out Satoshi works it over with injections before pasting in some light mesh wiring with his resin flesh mixture. Giving the skin a firm, yet very human like spring. 

Satisfied with his work he pulls the jar with the skull over to him. Donning heavier gloves he pulls it free, then the lower mandable, of the murky red and brown brine. It was almost that bone white that people think bone is actually colored. His mixture had done it's job, all that was left was to open it up and finish removing the brain. Standing he walks over and picks a bone saw up and stars to work, in less than three minutes he had cut the top of the skull cleanly off. There really wasn't much of the brain left, just a murky mess that was easy to clean. Then came the hand off to his minions as he turned his attention back to the body. With ninety percent of the mass gone, all that was left was a flap of skin. Even with the hips and eventually the replaced shoulders pinning it all together at this juncture she wouldn't look human. Not at all. Satoshi, however, had a plan as he oversaw his clones padding the meat back in to give a bit of substance.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
It Must Be Fate
_____________________________

Satoshi controlled the conversation like he normally had. There was all but one time where I felt like he wasn't fully focused on me as his attention seemed to be grabbed by something. It was a little confusing but there was nothing of interest next to me, so I had to just chalk it up to a fleeting lapse of attention span. Afterwords though it seemed like something had clicked inside of him, as he requested we leave where there would be less prying eyes.

It wasn't until we got the keys to his suite that I pieced together why he was here. He wasn't simply here to hideout until his next attack, he renovated this place himself. It does make me wonder why he'd do such a thing though, is it because this is his new hideout or is he just a beneficiary now? Well, whatever the case may be it didn't have much to do with me nor my mission. I'd leave the thought alone for the moment. Besides, I had a more pressing question.

"Al Sāḥir?"

It was a bit confusing at first, but as he explained himself the story had made all the more sense. We finally made it to his room though, where the elevator shut behind us, leaving us closed inside his room. I wasn't particularly nervous because I honestly didn't think Satoshi would try to pull anything, but being locked up in here didn't make me feel all too comfortable as well.

"Never mind Aurora, I doubt Thalia would have sent her after me in this sort of situation. Aurora...She would have been right up there with me to put an end to you. Well, I guess you can never be too safe, _Al __Sāḥir._"

I said the name, almost mockingly. He was loosening up his attire, and did figure that it was a bit warm in the room so I removed my leather jacket and placed it next to the suit which Satoshi had just hung. I turned and found the nearest chair, pulling it out from the table and sitting myself down.

"I'm honestly surprised Satoshi, this is quite the nice _room_ you have here; well, if you can even call it that."

I turned my one good eye to notice he was relaxing now, sitting across from me. The look in his had told me that it hadn't been what he was intending to hear. A sigh escaped my lips, it was true that having someone like Satoshi on my side would be of help, but I was still reluctant on sharing my full plans.

"As I am now, I am no match for Thalia. Even if we both teamed up against her we'd both lose. That's simply in power though, I know how I can stop her. Well, at least I think I do..."

I admitted, biting my lip. Satoshi leaned in a little, but before he opened his mouth he hesitated, diverting his eyes from me. It had only been for a moment though as he retrained his attention towards me, with a more cold and calculated look that I had remembered. It almost made me want to jump out of my seat, but I had to remain calm - this would all be worth it if we could pull it off.

"If you know how to counter her then what's the point of asking me to help? I'm sure that you hadn't accounted for my skills when targeting the women, so what will my addition aid your cause? It sounds like a risky gamble with no reward for myself. You'll -"

A chuckle escape my lips, causing him to stop before he could continue speaking. I wasn't exactly sure where the laugh emerged from, maybe it's because I found it ridiculous that he couldn't see the obvious, or maybe it's because he was just playing stupid. Either way the situation was a little comical. Letting the small laugh die down after a second or so I allowed myself to speak before he decided to continue.

"I'm not asking you to join my fight, but I still need you. Despite that single flaw I expect to get wrecked in the fight, my immortality being my only edge. You're a medical shinobi of sorts...Well, sort of...If I were to lose a limb I'd need you to repair me. Not only that, I'd like you to prepare traps in the battlefield before hand. Oh and to your last statement, you are getting something out of this, I'm allowing you to leave here alive. Isn't that enough?"

I wanted to assert a certain amount of control, but truth be told I'm not sure who would win if we were to fight. I'd be able to turn his own puppets against him but if he were to inject me with a poison that stops all of my movement or disintegrates my cells then I'd probably lose. However I didn't come here for a fight, and I'm sure he doesn't want to either. His lips curved a little, amusement filling his face.

"I get to leave here alive? Well aren't we full of ourselves? Well, I suppose it's true. I don't want to fight you here, it would cause more trouble than it's worth. However, if I were to prepare traps or repair your body then I would need to know the location ahead of time. Do you have a plan?"

I bit my lip, not because I didn't have a plan, but because I _did_ have a plan. There was a cave near Otogakure that I had scouted recently, which I knew instantly would be good to battle Thalia there. I worked better in a confined and hectic environment while from what I've witnessed Thalia likes her battlefields to be barren as her abilities are more wide ranged. In a place like that she'd be forced to use smaller scale abilities because she wouldn't risk destroying my body. However with that said, getting there might be a bit of trouble for Satoshi ​​​​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2015)

"There's  a cave, I'm sure you've heard of it: Furiko no dōkutsu. Its insides are  complex and beautiful, almost like looking inside a grandfather clock.  I'd like you to attack a church in the town over to get Thalia and I to  go after you. The only problem is that the only road from Black to reach  this church would be through Eien Machi, where Jashin is basically the  staple of the city. That would be the easiest way, because if you went  from any other angle you'd pass through patrol points and be found as a  black citizen entering white territory illegally."

Satoshi raised an eyebrow before leaning back in his chair, with an  almost confused look on his face. I didn't want to reveal all of my  cards but it was clear he was going to keep pressuring me until I had.

"I don't understand. If I were to go through Eien  Machi it wouldn't be any different. So what makes you think that I can  just pass through with no one noticing? I'll be arrested, and if I get  found out for my anti-Jashin acts then I'll probably be locked up for  life or killed; and I'd much rather be killed by you."

A sigh had escaped my lips, I guess he really wasn't going to let me up on this one.

"I'm  having a meeting arranged with Rosuto, the leader of Eien Machi. This  wasn't originally my plan but it seems to fit. I'll request that he  gives you access to enter and exit the city."

Satoshi still seemed confused, pressuring me again.

"Rosuto? The guy that tried to kill you and slashed your eye up? What makes you think he'll listen to a word you say?"

I looked down to the table, and a memory came back to me. I knew Rosuto  wasn't all bad, he had his reasons, I just had to make him remember and  maybe he'd take my request. No matter how twisted he has become, I might  be able to untangle him just enough for him to listen.

"I...have  my ways. Anyways, earlier you offered to replace my eye with a glass  one, but Rosuto's not an Uchiha. So how did he get his sharingan? Is it  possible to do a transplant?"

The answer was obvious, but that hadn't been the answer I was looking for.

"Yes, theoretically speaking, a transplant of the  eye is possible. The only circumstance is that it either remains fresh  in self-preserving liquid in a bottle or the transplant happens  immediately after the eye is removed. In either scenario the eye has to  be preserved quickly or else it will become either dull or useless. It's  a fairly simple procedure for someone like me but finding an eye that  matches your exact eye color would be difficult."

That last statement was obviously just to toy with me, as I honestly  didn't care if my eyes were the same color. Regardless, I never heard  the story of what happened to Rosuto, maybe I'd get my chance soon. I  wonder what Rosuto had done, was his friend an Uchiha or did he kill the  Uchiha in battle and take their eye? Regardless, that information would  be interesting to know.

"Well,  whatever the case may be, I suppose that'll have to do for now. That's  my basic plan, you'll bait us in, I'll start the fight, and then after I  kill her you'll patch me up and we'll all be good to go. I'll pay you  for your services as well, just so you get a little more value than your  life."

The smell of stake filled the air as I witness a plate of chateaubriand  enter the room. I'm sure this is what had been ordered for me and I was  absolutely delighted. As the plate was set on my table along with a  glass of water, I took a sip before looking back at the white haired  puppeteer.

"That's  all I have to say. If you happen to accept then how about after our  meal you treat me somewhere, after all, I am your _date_." ​​​​​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Outskirts of Fuzengakure*

*[Phoenix Inn, Outskirts of Fuzengakure]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss Redux IV]​
[Pro Re Nata]​

After a bit of teasing her with the 'difficulties' of matching her eye color with a transplanted Sharingan the puppeteer reaches down beside him while they still conversed. Not wanting to tip his own hand just yet, he acts as if he was picking it up off the carpeted floor when in reality he was pulling it from his own shadow and a moment later he straightens up with a spiral art book in hand. Pulling a felt pen from the rings of the book he cracks the pages open, folding it over onto itself, to a fresh page, before he begins to put pen to paper.He isn't rude to the  woman across from him, by keeping eye contact with her not what he was doing, which spurs one of his inner demons to spawn. Phasing from the darkness of the room Kenno wraps her arms around his neck and looks down over his shoulders. "Well, isn't that sweet?" is asked, though her master didn't dignify a response which causes the woman to walk over to the another of the empty chairs and be 'seated'.

Soon an delicious aroma filled the room as a pair of waiters entered the room, a young man and woman each with a simmering hot plate and glass of water in either hand. The man placed Kirisaki's plate before her and sits her water beside it. From his apron, wrapped in silk, a set of utensils is pulled which included a steak knife with a polished silver handle, salad fork, dinner fork and a soup spoon. Opening it for her he bows and steps back as the female waitress did the same, setting Satoshi's dinning area as well. Both bow again, "Enjoy your meals" they say in unison before walking back toward the elevator and as they did, the glowing blue button by the coats turn off, now as they leave, even staff couldn't enter the room now. Satoshi's eyes light up a bit, to Kenno rolling her's as she watched, when Kirisaki seemed to be delighted over her meal. Seeing a woman happy was one of the few real joys in life, well what was left of what he called life. 

Clamping the cover back on the felt pen he listens as Kirisaki confirmed that what she had said up to this point was all she had, which the puppeteer thought as odd but didn't let it be known that he thought that. Then she said something that caught the white haired teen off guard, something that he would have never been ready for, she added a bit more incentive for his aid. Which amounted to more or less a date. Satoshi cut his eyes from his book to her as he sat it on the table. Face up the former nun could now see what he was doing, there in heavy felt lines was her own image drawn with skill. His eyes narrowed, he wasn't sure if she was serious about the offer or not, it wasn't like she hadn't made it very clear in the past that she didn't too particularly care for him or his company. As they say though, war makes strange bed fellows and what she was suggesting was nothing short of war, especially if she wanted him to go through Eien Machi.

Not that actually going there would be problem for Satoshi, he had been there several times since Rosuto had rebuilt the ruined village that the white so carelessly discarded. Disguises and falsified passports helped with his activities a great deal. Pulling the silk wrapping from under the cutlery he fully opens it and sits it in his lap. To this point he had been uncharacteristically quite as he arranged the silverware. A fact that wasn't lost on her and she began to somewhat worry what was going through his head. Pulling the glass of water to his lips he takes a generous drink before setting it down, "A night out with a beautiful woman in arm is well worth the request Ms. Shinko." is calmly stated while thumbed some of the condensation off the glass' surface. Kirisaki pulled her gaze to him in that statement, really. Who was this that sat before her? Sure in the past he showed interest in her after that tactical kiss, but he was still ... what was the world, unrefined in how he showed it and a monster. 

Kenno on the other hand almost fell out of her seat, "Even as artificial as you are, you still think with the proverbial head between your legs!" is shouted as she stood. Satoshi tried his best not to react, though his left eye twitched a bit while he picked up appropriate cutlery to tackle the filet mignon, as he did he replied internally to Kenno who's body tensed while red bands appeared under her eyes, "That's not fair bringing Zell up! He's attractive, OKAY and I'm a healthy young LADY!" is hissed while she vanished in a waver of energy. With her gone for the time being Satoshi turned to his meal. Cutting into it he begins to cut his meal up into more manageable pieces, of which some seemed to vanish into the shadow he cast over the plate. The former nun blinked, she wasn't sure what she just saw while the puppeteer cut into a stalk of asparagus pinning it under a slice of the mignon he brings it to his mouth. "I do know of this delightful opened air theater in the land of waves, they put on some of the best plays I've ever been too. Then there is the sunrise from the Tazuna Bridge is quite breathtaking." is stated after he ate the mouthful.

The absurdity of what he just mentioned was enough to snap Kirisaki from her interest in his food seemingly falling into the shadows. 

"Land of Waves? You do realize that is on the other side of Konohagakure. Even if I ignore that we'd have to go through the White, I said you could treat me somewhere. Not take me on a vacation as if we were in a relationship."​
She firmly states asserting her control once again, not that Satoshi seemed to mind as he continued to eat. "Of course, you can leave that to me." Though it didn't make much sense Kirisaki turned her attention back her meal. There was only so much of Satoshi's logic she wanted to deal with. Afterwards, there was some small talk  throughout as they ate, nothing with real substance however. As they finished their portions of food Satoshi pulled a small device from his shirt pocket and sat it on the table. Pressing the small button on the side he retracts his hands and folds them on the edge of the table. A moment later a voice picks up, "Yes Zan?" it was a young voice, obviously female. "Rikka, I'd like you to send Hanpan over shortly , I'd also like you to make reservations for myself an a guest at the Land of Waves Kabuki Theater for tonight." is stated as he stood. "The Kabuki Theater? Entertaining a client are we? Well okay Zan, Hanpan will be there shortly and I'll reserve you two seats close to the stage." is replied.

With a click the small device cuts off, which was strange as it seemed to bypass the jamming tech that Satoshi said lined the walls. So, he was serious about the Land of Waves and tonight? "Shall we get ready M'lady?" is asked while he walked around to help her from her seat. 

"What are you scheming?"​
Is asked, though she does allow him to help her up. Acting the part of the gentleman he walks over to the wall and pulls her coat from the hook and helps her into it before he straitened his own tie and pulled his dress coat back on. "Merely to treat you to a good time, as my date of course." is replied as he offered her his arm. This time, though a bit reluctantly, she takes it as they walk toward the elevator. "Have you ever traveled via Wind Mouse?" is the very strange question posed as the doors opened and he slid his fedora on. The former Nun gave the puppeteer the strangest looks as the doors closed behind them. 

-Lobby-

Walking into the lobby the pair is confronted, to the chagrin of the woman that was now standing on the desk she was suppose to be working behind, by a small light blue mouse. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"You do realize that I'm not your personal chauffeur Sakamoto, I have cousins that can take you to the Land of Waves." is stated his arms crossed over his chest. "Hanpan, please don't be so rude in front of my guest." is stated as the mouse finally looked over to Kirisaki. "Well, at least you still have good tastes. Alright, hold onto anything you don't want to loose." is stated.

"Wait, what does he...!?"​
Before she could voice any real concern over what the wind mouse had said it was running around the pair at ever increasing velocities crossing around them in what appeared to be a summoning crest. A moment later a gust of wind heralded their departure.

-Land of Waves-

In less than an instant the pair appeared under the starry night sky of the Land of Waves. Not really used to this type of travel Kirisaki lightly stumbles. Satoshi catches her and helps her to steady herself, "My apologies, I forget the first time traveling via Wind Summoning is rough on the senses." is offered while Hanpan saluted, "You kids have fun." is stated as he shot off in a blur of color toward Fuzengakure. "The Theater is this way, M'lady." is stated offering her his arm again.~


----------



## Olivia (Jun 19, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
It Must Be Fate
_____________________________

The differing countries flew right beneath my vision as we traveled at high speeds across the nation. The sky, the smell, everything about this place reminded me of the village I had traveled to just recently. With that said I did not expect to return here so quickly, and with that sort of method of transportation. It wasn't until long that the little blue mouse disappeared as quickly as it had appeared, but it still left me in a daze. I stumbled forward but Satoshi had acted as if nothing out of the ordinary had occurred.

"The theater is this way, M'Lady."

He added, sticking out his hand for me to take. I didn't even register the act though, as my mind still remained boggled. It didn't make any sense to me, something like immortality eventually made its reasoning in my head but not something so instantaneous like this. It wasn't like the legendary Fourth Hokage's technique which allowed his to teleport to places where he marked; no, this was actual speed. Something that fast could not exist, but somehow it did.

"Oh, yes. Lead the way."

I tried to act like it hadn't affected me but I could tell that it had just by the look on his face. What the hell was I doing anyways? Going to see a play with Satoshi? I surely must have gone mad. Well, the only comforting thing had been that he'd actually enjoyed this form of art, telling me he wasn't completely devoid of all humanity. Something definitely seemed off about Satoshi, something seemed different, but that small spark of humanity that I sensed all the way back then, it's still there.

"You say that yet you stumble around, and your hair is a complete mess."

It took me a second to realize how messy my hair had become. Was it because of how we traveled? But why hadn't Satoshi's hair been messed up? Well looking at it now it sort of makes sense, his hair is naturally a bit messy, which is a fine look for him as it just rests like that, so he doesn't really get affected by it. My cheeks blushed slightly as it garnered a chuckle from the white haired puppeteer. 

"Well whatever, we're going anyways."

He pulled me along, and my embarrassment faded slowly. Just what had I to be embarrassed about? I was with Satoshi, and around a bunch of people I'd never see again, who cares what they thought? Well regardless, Satoshi walked the two of us to the theater where he ordered two tickets for us, and walked us in. Having just had dinner we decided that we wouldn't order anything at the theater to eat, and instead made our way to our seats. The theater was a bit more crowded than I had imagined but I didn't particularly mind.

As the play commenced it had a sense of familiarity, one that I couldn't quite place. It wasn't until about halfway through that it hit me, that it had been a childhood story that Kira had read to me many times. Seeing this in action almost brought a tear to my eye, bringing up a memory that had been locked away, but suddenly suppressed and tears willing to form for the exact opposite reason. I bit my lip but sat still through the play, wanting my conflicting emotions to be at bay. 

The play ended a little sooner than I expected, with the ending differing from what I remembered. In the version Kira had constantly told me, the hero had defeated the murderer, bringing piece to their town and returning home to their family. In this version however the ending was a little more grim, with both the hero and the murderer dying. It was rather clear why he changed the ending in my version.

After everyone had cleared out we were the only ones remaining in our seats, the janitorial staff coming in and cleaning in between the rows of seats while we just remained. A strange silence filled the room as I could feel my eyes start to water, memories and feelings I had not been expecting arising in me. I finally let out an exhausted breath, looking towards the white haired psychopath.

"You know, this was nice. I'm surprised however, that a man such as yourself can enjoy something like this. Maybe you aren't as crazy as people believe."

I admitted earnestly. A small chuckle emerge from Satoshi, before he replied coyly: "You say that a man such as myself can enjoy such things, but you probably couldn't be farther from the truth. Am I crazy, psychopathic? Maybe, it all depends on how you look at me. But a man? That is undeniably untrue. Maybe it's because I've discarded myself that I'm able to enjoy such trivialities. Well, that's beside the point."

Just as I give him a complement he goes back to his usual ways, spouting off sentences and speaking on and on. His words confused me slightly, but the look he was giving me now told me he wasn't going to elaborate any further on what he meant. Well, if he took me out to both dinner and to the theater, I may as well finish this night for him.

"Well, how about we go to a shop near the outskirts of Kirigakure. Aurora and I stopped by when we visited here about a week ago. It was really good and I'd like to try it again."

This seemed to pique his interests as he rose an eyebrow. His eyes analyzed me, almost as if we were playing a mental chase game. All the while he was trying to find the correct position to put me in check mate. He continued to look me over but it seemed he had decided on what he was going to say, his expression relaxing.

"That sounds fine. So you went here a week ago with Aurora? What business could you possibly have near Kirigakure, a village which is rather friendly with the church?"

I bit my lip, I knew I couldn't just side step the question, but I didn't want to reveal all my cards either. If only in case we were ever to become enemies again. Well, then again I figured that even if he had known it'd be hard for him to counter anyways, so I may as well give him a hint.

"It wasn't much, Aurora and I were summoned here to gain a scroll. We even made it up all the way to the top of the mountain and encountered a strong opponent. We made it out with our lives, and I even became a little stronger because of it."

Satoshi's eyes narrowed but before he was going to say anything else it appeared that he dropped the subject due to lack of interest. It was all true for the most part, and there was honestly nothing else to say about the matter. Saying _its_ name wouldn't have changed the flow of the conversation either. Regardless, Satoshi tipped his hat before turning to face me completely.

"Well, if that's all then how about you lead me to this cafe that serves sweets?"

A little smile perked up on my lips, as Satoshi finally let me take him somewhere, showing that he at least was able to listen and follow orders to an extant. If he was willing to do this then maybe he would be a considerably reliable ally for times to come. 

"Alright, follow me. If my memory of this geography serves me correctly then it should be over in this direction."  

​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 20, 2015)

Hatori Akarusa
An Owls Perspective

-Perdition-​
He stood motionless for a moment eyes darting to Akane who had more recently plucked him up from the pile of clothes where he had more recently stood. He was atleast thankful in this form he managed to somehow retain his sentience, and to a lesser extent knowledge of the world and those around him. Feeling her finger ran through his feathers for a moment caused him to almost purr at the sensation despite being something of embarrassment for him, he still couldn't shake off the feeling of enjoyment at the attention she was giving.

April looked on with great discomfort, she was by all means happy to see him reunited with Akane but equally pained. It had brought thoughts from long ago back to the surface of her mind, she had felt and experienced what he was feeling now once before but never given the chance to see any realisation of such emotions. Love could be both a boon and curse, she did her best not to dampen his mood and suppress the feelings she wouldn't drag him down with her and then she felt a sudden burst of energy overcome her to cause something of a blush.

Had she just... April felt a welcomed sensation of awkwardness finding she was for once completely loss for words as to what to say about the situation her master had now found himself in.

Hatori blinked he believed himself to have learned the unexpected from Akane but this just took the hoot. Having said that he wasn't exactly going to complain and instead gave a small whoo sound before speaking, "Akane... I.... uh..."Trying to find the words he came to a sudden halt as he realised this was actually helping to keep April's mind elsewhere.

"... Y'know I can sit on your shoulder comfortably?"He asked mustering the courage to avoid being drawn to the fact of where he now stood. Although to claim he wasn't struggling was a downright lie, he knew from hence forth atleast until their chakra re-stablised he'd be reliant upon Akane for protection.

"Listen to the cute one, he knows not of the blessing you bestow upon him."April comments in jest of the situation he now found himself in although she herself was doing everything possible to avoid making any form of eye contact with Akane. This bond... she could see it quickly becoming something she couldn't bear.

Hatori talons searched for adaqute footing, feeling little uncomfortable being suspended in such a fashion. "Why an Elf Owl? Of all owls why couldn't I be something bigger and mighty... like an Eagle Owl or at the very least Barn."

April smiles, "Well if you was a bigger owl you wouldn't find yourself in the situation you are now... Surely you see that as one advantage? Perhaps you should focus less on the fact your a special little snowflake and on the woman you spoke so frequently of?"

Hatori would stop his scrambling for a moment as his eyes adjusted to what was infront of them, she made a good point and there was something he had to apologise for, "Akane... I'm sorry for what happened at the examinations."

In this short period of calm he had an opportunity to explain himself, his actions so that perhaps should he not make it out of this tower she could at least know the reasons as to why it took this long for him to 'reveal' himself and it wasn't even that, she had found him by chance.

What was before him and Akane differed his sight wasn't restricted by the veil and he could tell something about this labyrinth was very, very wrong. Something had given it a life of it's own and it was nothing modest in power or strength, his feathers stood on end and had since become ruffled.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 20, 2015)

The Eternal Flame
Fight as Legends

Hatori eyes turned to April as they stood behind the safety of the barrier eyes drawn to landscape before them, it had and was being consumed by the creature that had been awoken while it had remained stationary since it's awakening the once dense forest of chakra trees had become skeletons withered and drained of the power they had once held. While Hatori remained composed he couldn't say the same for April, who from what he could gather felt much as he had when she died.

"You're crying."Hatori said softly turning his head to face her as she gave a silent stare only snapping out of it for a moment when she felt his wing nudge her side. "This was once our home... to witness what happened to it first hand..."

"Remember what you said, it's just a vision of the past... we should try and play our part."

"... What if this isn't a dream, what if I can change everything that happened?"

"Do you know what happened?"Hatori asked

She gave silence shaking her head, "It's a grey area of our history but..."Her eyes turned to rising sun Hatori narrowing his vision upon the serpent as it seemed to shift ever so slightly as the rays began to hit upon the purple aura that surrounded it the serpents eyes appeared to shift tracking the light that was rising upon the horizon before finally making a sudden movement darting towards it. "... April."

April eyes turned to Dendar for a split second before back to the sun giving an "Ack! The sun, we should of noticed."

Hatori tensed feeling an onset of panic set in, "The Takai we know only has a lunar cycle joined by twlight when their should be day." April was quick to perform a summoning bringing back Dust to their position, "Dust I hope you got help in time because I need you and Hatori to delay that thing right now!"

".... Uh... right."Dust spoke confused for a second as the summoning wasn't exactly performed in the best fashion possible leaving him jarred and confused. "Use Atheon... do whatever is nessesary to stop her. Got it?!"She asked in desperation getting a slight nod before Dust turned to Hatori finally recovering.

~Ogama and Hatori vs. Dendar~



Dendar's advance was finally put to a halt as a crystalline structure shot up from the surrounding earth forming a series of barriers around her boxing the serpent within. Giving a slight growl she turned her head to Dust stood upon a enlarged Hatori. "No further I'm afraid Void Dragon."

Shifting her body to face them her aura clashed and sparked against that which pulsed from the owl facing her, while hers was significantly larger his was far more condensed enabling him to keep a relatively strong defence against whatever it was that surrounded and concealed her form. "You're sphere of influence is small 'owl god'."

Dust smirks, "Owls prey upon the serpent, and you destroyed his territory."

The serpent chuckled, "His territory... I am merely a reclaimer of what is mine. You wondered as to why this world was blessed with so much chakra, you feed upon me like parasites for centuries but if the owl god wishes to face his maker so be it, I'll indulge you both."

Snapping forward Hatori gave a hasty but sloppy dodge narrowing missing her fangs the nearby crystal structures shattering with the snap of her tail providing him a means to escape to the skies above where he'd hope to have gained an advantage, using his wings to bend the winds to his will enabling him to quickly switch positions dodging several incoming beams of energy which collide with one another, several more being intercepted by crystalline shards of Dust's jutsu reflecting each beam to far corners of the landscape each leaving a scar upon the earth.

He was quickly caught off guard as the serpent's body ran beneath them coming up directly ahead feeling their two aura's once more beginning to cause friction upon one another he manuevered to a 90 degree angel Dust quickly drawing his scythe to make a swing for the serpent cutting into her scales with ease it produced a white light that burnt through their opponents defences causing a roar of pain and angerish to reach deafen them. 

In a daze he his speed slowed significantly, as he tried to recover from the deafening blow unable to properly concentrate on flying forcing him to rely upon Dust to defend him and he couldn't fault Ogama in that regard seeming to deflect and use each technique to it's fullest potential, maybe they had a chance if they could just get one decisive blow upon the creature.

Having recovered and being chased across the skies in their dog fight each beam that passed by them was either evaded or destroyed by one of the many Quartz shards that now surrounded them forming a physical barrier between her and them. "We need to get behind her, this really isn't working."Dust stated much to Hatori's annoyance.

"You think I've not been trying that, if any one of those things hit us we are dead."

"Then maybe we should try something else, go left."Dust ordered and Hatori obeyed he was compelled to their was no option in the matter but he equally had no reason not to trust Dust even if he would one day become his enemy as it stood right now, in this period of history he was fighting for them.

They came upon a cliff side flying at a 90 degree angel once more as they were under heavy bombardment. "And this is meant to help us how exactly?"Hatori asked before noticing the figure of a woman jump down from the cliff just ahead of them, Dust reaching out to catch her and bring her upon Hatori's back, one hand placed firmly upon him he felt another chakra flow into him reaching out to cover his wings, talons and feathers. "Summoning Art: Aquila." The technique had brought him to a standstill the remaining protective shards buckling upon a series of beams before a rod of energy struck them knocking him against the nearby wall although he felt no pain from either attacks.

Finding his wings once more before clashing into the ground he swiftly avoided boulders from above to once more find clear skies noticing his wings and chest were now coated in a dark purple metal that appeared to have a series of golden lines flowing across it. His talons meanwhile now sheathed in the same metal but burned with a crimson flame feeling the heat radiating upon the scales of his talon. "Glad to see you made it."Dust spoke softly with a wide smile at the kunoichi who raised to her feet from the knelt position grunting, "I bet... So that is the whore who's been causing our kin so much trouble?"

"Indeed... Did the Hayabusa join you?"

She gave a hefty frown, "I thought you'd be one to notice right away." Drawing Kumoigachi she pointed it up to the skies Hatori felt a great surge of wind press down upon him and with it a shadow that rivalled his own within moments a clash of thunder was heard reaching across the landscape as clouds had begun to gather above them, the clash however was generated by the clash between Dendar and a teal scaled dragon with numerous coloured gems and crystals growing from various points over it's body. Seeing a shinobi running upon it's back to make contact with the beast a massive pressure was generated before it's aura seemed to disappear.

"What is this, and who are they?"Hatori asked getting a groan from Hikari who stated, "Hikari Akarusa, and that armour I summoned is one of my greatest creations you best not damage it. Dust can explain as to why the runt is here."

Dust sighed, "Why can't you two get along... The dragon is Skysong my mother, and her summoner Hideo Hayabusa... I would of preferred if Father came personally but I suppose that is expecting too much."

"Hideo claimed Zyanno had no interest in dealing with Dendar while she wasn't a threat to his kingdom. Typical of the dragons not to care for the likes of others unless it befits them, now then... let's end this."

"Agreed. Skysong and Hideo will spearhead the assault, Hikari you'll be support make sure she can't regain the advantage and create as many openings as you can for us to capitalse upon.... Maybe we won't need to use Atheon after all."


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2015)

_
Interaction Arc: Sayano
Kyo Minami and Zenas Emiya
*Power*_​

Zenas couldn’t help but laugh a bit at the scene. The girl came in stated her words and then tried to leave. However, what probably made her laugh wasn’t the girl herself. Although it was amusing in itself. Zenas could tell that all of Kyo’s gear were working into overtime. Not in a bad way nor in a good one, she only worked for with him for about a couple of months now. So there was a certain look on his face, when she knew he was thinking. Of what, she could never tell, but when his eyes fell on her, she knew that was her command to move. 

“I can’t believe people forget basic respect, but I will forgive you.” Zenas caught up with the girl as Kyo shook his head, “Because again I’m _interested _in you.”

She put her hand on the girls shoulder, a gentle hand, but a hand nonetheless. 

“Can you listen to him for a minute?” Zenas asked as she looked into the girls eyes. She leaned into the girls ears, her breath tickling her ear, “I will make it worth your while later on, if you looking for a playmate.”

Zenas released her shoulder before folding her arms. “Just for a minute.”

Kyo couldn’t help but shrug his shoulders, “What have I told you about mixing pleasure with business Zenas?”

Zenas looked at her boss and smirked, “If it makes the deal a bit sweeter, then I don’t mind taking one for the team.”

“Of course you don’t….”​
Kyo shook his head. Zenas had a soft spot for females. Mostly other female’s ninjas, which she found most interesting. What did she find interesting about them? Kyo could only guess. However, there were times that Zenas preferred a nice homely setting. In which she got from other women, softer women, and there was something else Kyo noticed about Zenas. As she smiled at the prospect of getting into the bed with the other dark skinned ninja, if it meant annoying him in some way. Then she would do it.

“So how about we start off again on another foot?’ Kyo asked, “Because frankly, I don’t give a darn what you think about me or my clan. I don’t want your loyalty. I don’t want your love. And I surely don’t want anything to do with your clan or your opinion of Fuzenkagure. What I want is power, and I can smell it on you.”

“You have a power that I want to see….”​
Zenas opened her fingers as kunais shot into both of her hands. She crossed her arms as she grounded her heels into the dirt. 

“There something raw about you….Something that I could tell as soon as I saw you. The flames of power….”​
[“I _*really *_want to see it.”​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Near Kirigakure*

*[Near Kiri, Cafe]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss Redux V]​
[Pro Re Nata]​

Adjusting his fedora, Satoshi folded his arms behind his back and stepped in line behind Kirisaki as she led the way. He had to admit to himself that it had been a while since he walked behind such a fine young lady, so he appreciated her curves as he played tag along. As they walked down the dusty cobble stone street, the mist that was known for this region hung lightly in the air. Giving the evening air a cool kiss that was most welcoming after a stint in a crowded theater. It seemed that the Cafe that she was leading him to wasn't one of the more renown one in the Nation, but as they approached it. Satoshi could tell that it had that down to earth feeling that the Nun seemed to enjoy. 

No wonder she and Aurora stopped by on their task to claim this scroll. The puppeteer lightly rolled his lips as they crossed onto the small business' patio there the blonde led him to a small corner table that overlooked the boulevard that led further into the village. Acting as the gentleman that he projected himself to be Satoshi walked around and seated his date and pushed her up to the table. Tugging at his hat he walks around the table and sits himself while setting the hat in one of the empty chairs that wouldn't be occupied. It took only a moment before they were noticed by the staff and a young brown haired woman walked up to them. In her hands was a pair of menus which with a smile she hands to the pair. 

"Signal for me when you are ready to order."

Is stated with a bow before she walked off. Satoshi isn't as quick as the former Nun in pulling the menu open. He never took her as one to eat sweets that much, she was always of the more simplistic life, well up to joining the Church of Jashin. After a few moments of browsing the selection Satoshi settled on what he wanted and folded the menu and sat it down. Cupping his left knee over his right Satoshi waited for his date to decide what she wanted. While he did, he looked around the sleepy cafe and noted only a few people. Which wasn't all that surprising giving the time of night and as he pondered the nature of the beast here, Kirisaki had made her decision as well and signaled for the waitress. Seeing that Satoshi too had seemed to made his choices. A moment later the waitress was back, ever as cheerful with her order pad, "May I take your orders?" is asked. Allowing the Nun to order first Satoshi added to it by asking for a slice of Blueberry Cheesecake and a cup of coffee, black. 

Before the waitress could walk off though, Satoshi stops her. "Here, see if these people want anything else and consider the rest your tip." is stated as he handed over a clip of Ryo. The young girl's eyes lit up and she quickly bowed and in a bit of a panic as she couldn't decide if she wanted to go to the back to give their orders or see on the few other people that was seated. "That was awful generous of you." Kirisaki chimes in from the other side of the table. A faint smile slid across her lips, was he really trying to impress her? If so flashing money around wasn't the way to do it. "I think she has your number Romeo. Shot down at first base, how sad." a soft chuckle follows as Kenno appears from the shadows of the night. Setting down in the same chair that Satoshi had placed his hat, just to get on his nerves, she looks at him with that coy shit eating grin she often wore. 

"Too bad too, she has figure that even I could appreciate." is added as she made the outline of a female figure with her hands. Satoshi can on snicker to himself at her antics, she really didn't like when she wasn't the center of attention and acted out a bit childishly. He didn't know what it was. Kenno didn't act this way when she first started to manifest herself to him and he could only assume that some of his less endearing qualities was rubbing off on her. Largely ignoring his shadow, he looks over to Kirisaki who had the strangest look on her face. "Is everything okay? You seem more easily distracted then I remember you being." is inquired. Of course she would, wouldn't she. After all she was striking a deal with him to kill one of the most dangerous Shinobi in the Jashin Church. So it was her right to worry if the he was loosing it as it were. Kenno scooted forward in her seat, just wondering if Satoshi was going to spill the whole truth.

Or if he was going to sweep it under the carpet and be somewhat dishonest with the nun for the first time ever. "Two years can burden a soul with a lot, you and I have more in common than you can even imagine. To be flatly honest, going into detail would likeily ruin your appetite. I tell you what, however, if I live through aiding you. I'll tell you the whole story." is stated as the waitress returned with both orders setting them in front of them. "Merci Beaucoup." is stated which left both women with a bit of a stare at him. Satoshi blinked at the stares then flushed a light hue of red, "My apologies, it means thank you very much. It's a language used in the Takigakure Swamps, they are a lovely people." is explained. The waitress could only look with a nervous smile before bowing and walking off having learned something of another people. 

"Seems that well traveled is an understatement eh Al Sāḥir?"

She seemed to mock him a bit, but it all seemed in good fun as she started to partake of her order. "Permit me, if you will, that I give my candid opinion on your plan." is stated as his date started to eat. She looked at him with her one good eye and wondered what he wanted to say and wondered more how long of a talk it would be. She knew however that he'd have to voice his opinion eventually. It was better now than before they acted, so she nods to allow the floodgate of a speech happen. "You know, she's afraid that you're going to monologue her to death like some Manga Villain." the sassy redhead states with a grin which causes Satoshi to outwardly sigh catching Kirisaki off guard. "I'll try my best to keep it short." is stated as he himself cut a pair of small slices off his cheesecake.

"First I'll simply say that I'm not the killer I once was, I no longer just haphazardly do it. I'm a businessman now, I just deal in the dirty side of life. It's profitable, I won't lie but what I deal in more though, is information. It's more valuable than a blood stain somewhere. It's my job to know things and while your plan indeed does limit Thalia in the use of her Mangekyou ability that, well erases existence, it doesn't limit her other abilities. I'm sure you've already assessed her skills and planned accordingly, you after all have witnessed her power first hand. If my sources are correct." is stated before he took a small bite of his food. "While looking at the overarching big picture you may have overlooked some very important small details. At least that is my assertion at how you explained yourself. Issues that, in my opinion, need to be addressed is the commonplace abilities of the mirror eye wheel like the ability to track movement and allow the user to predict combat scenarios."

"Thalia is a highly competent warrior, even in the restricted spaces of a cave she still holds an advantage in skill, mobility and ability as the Sharingan gives her a faux night eye. My second biggest concern is my aid. Don't get me wrong, I'm more than willing to help. I owe you much from the Chunin Exams and this will be but a small payment in righting that debt. In the timeframe you're setting up though, it seems that you want me to enhance the setting in your absence while you get Thalia there. In that case, my additions to the cave will be as much a danger to you as her. The last bit I have to say is about her techniques, her Genjutsu isn't like the historical accounts of Tsukuyomi, I'm afraid I know very little recourse on how to help you deal with it outside direct intervention on my part and neither of us are competent enough to combat her by looking at her feet."

"My last concern is historical accounts of the Sharingan. Uchiha that advance as far as she has often develop more than two Mangekyou techniques. So she could have one or more abilities to those eyes that you nor I know of...." Satoshi pauses for a moment his tone going a bit more somber, "I apologize if that was more talking than I promised, talking is a bad habit of mine." is finished as he picked up his cup of coffee. ~


----------



## Hollow (Jun 22, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara* 

*The Waltz of Black & White 
I*

Sadly squished between Takigakure, Iwakagure and Fuzengakure, in an impossibly remote little location hidden in the mountains, there lies a spring only a carefully select few know about. Rumors about its existence may float around the world, but without knowing someone that will show the way it?s impossible to find. The idea is to keep it as beautiful as it was when it was first found, an ageless beauty uncorrupted by the world?s cruelty. Above war, pain and suffering, its waters offer comfort and peace to all who bathe in them. They purify the soul and cleanse the blood of one?s hands. 

It is, in other words, one of Yuuko?s most favorite places to visit after a particularly hard ordeal. Having obtained permission from the Raikage to take a small vacation, the young chuunin had boarded the train to Konoha, where she rented a bicycle to use the rest of the way. At least until the ground grew too rough and she was forced to continue on foot. The track up the mountains was particularly painful, even to a trained kunoichi such as she was. However Yuuko felt it probably was what made the springs so delightful. She doubted the waters were actually as amazing as the stories she had heard portrayed but there was definitely something magical about the whole experience.

At the top, hidden behind dense forestation, a little house awaited her. 



Little beads of sweat trickling down her temples, Yuuko took a deep breath and walked right inside. It was an old building, maybe even ancient. Or maybe one of the people who had found this spring in the past had wanted to contribute something to it and built it. Now, though, it was over ridden with plants, nature having taken it back. It might seem odd to get undressed and leave one?s clothes there, especially to those who are easily bothered by things such as dirt, bugs or strange plants, but she didn?t mind any of that. In fact, she smiled softly as she left her clothes and bag near the blossoming ezo yamarindou. Later, when she leaves, her clothes will be sporting the natural soft perfume of the flowers.

Wrapping a towel around her body and braiding her hair before twisting it into a bun at the top of her head, the girl walked outside with a wooden bowl balanced between her waist and elbow, a little book on the other hand. She smiled as she noted the waters were as crystal clear as ever, the soft mist telling her the temperature was just right. Through the white fumes, she could make out the beautiful mountain scenery and imagined herself high enough that she could even spot Lightning?s own mountains in the horizon. It was all very silly though. Setting her things down, she knelt near the water and filled the bowl in order to shower herself with the hot water a couple of times before heading in.

Tora had been the one to introduce this little bubble of happiness to Yuuko not so long ago and she often amused herself thinking one day, she too would bring a pupil here, maybe even her own children. Removing the towel once she was underwater, the girl swam away to the very edge. She could look down from the mountain there and take in all her surroundings. With a dreamy sigh, the girl rested her head on her forearms and closed her eyes, thinking maybe she should just retire and move here once and for all.

Almost asleep as Yuuko was, she was startled when she heard someone quietly open the door to the little building on the other side. She flushed harder than the fuming water already made her and froze as she didn?t know whether to just play it cool or throw herself off the mountain and hope for the best just so she wouldn?t have to be naked in front of a stranger. She wasn?t uncomfortable with Tora as they often bathed together, even at home, but a stranger was another thing altogether. The water was clear and concealed nothing and to get her towel was to move in the water and alert the stranger with her presence. So, instead, she shrugged and relaxed back in the water.​


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2015)

_
A Woman's Stress
Interaction Arc
Kei Sili
_​

The best things in life are some of the things that some had to work hard to get. Like first traveling 30 minutes away from home, and then taking a bus to the nearest bike station because the buses couldn?t take the track up the mountain. Then biking up the mountain or walking, depending on the person, but she chosen neither. Her trusty partners served as good alternatives to exerting energy to get up a mountain top. However, despite the same old compliant that great power comes great responsibility, it was all worth it. For a simple hot spring bath, it was all worth it.

Maybe that is one of the reasons why not many people took the track, and those who did only probably once or twice a month. Even with the help of her trusty companions, it was a whole day track. By time she came up to the front door, the sun was already setting. The first star in the sky began to make its appearance. Though once again, the young woman told herself it was worth it.

The hot springs laced with salt and other minerals provided comfort. Not only was it good for aching joints and old bones, but it was a miracle worker on the skin. It was one of the reason why many women took the track up the mountain.

Old women, young women, chubby, thin women, and every other woman in between. This hot spring called them to rest their tried skin. Though it called Kei almost every other week. As she paid her fee, she went into the changing room and took off her clothes. 

And that is why one of the reasons Kei loved this hot springs. 

It was a public one. Free of worries. Any woman and their flaws were looked over. Stretch marks, scars from battles, birth marks, and anything else could be easily looked over. Except for tattoos sometimes, Kei didn?t like it too much when it was crowed. On her chest there was mark of the summoner. A huge black marking that took up nearly her entire upper chest. And on her back was another huge tattoo, one that was of a giant bird circling around the moon. 

On good days people would pay no mind, but on bad ones, she couldn?t enjoy the soak. The older women would gossip, kids wouldn?t stop staring, and if they were bold enough they would out right question her.

So as she walked out naked, and the cold dark air hit her skin. She took a deep breath as she realized how open it was. The steam blocked her view of some things, but she didn?t hear the daily gossip. Or the loud screams of children playing in the water. 

Kei took her time as she placed her feet into the water, and sighed a breath of relief. Though out of the upper corner of her eyes. She finally noticed the girl in front of her. 

?Oh hello there.? She waved her hands, ?Quiet evening isn?t it??​
It was customary to break the ice with someone that someone shared a bath with. Kei was naked, and the other girl was wrapped in a towel. 

?Aren?t we lucky? It?s rare when this place is kind of slow, don?t you agree??​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Land of Bone*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss XIV, Sasori's Hidden Arts XX]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol VIII-_​

?Without ambition one starts nothing. Without work one finishes nothing. The prize will not be sent to you. You have to win it.? 
-Ralph Waldo Emerson​
Pulling the blood caked gloves free of his hands, Satoshi walks over to a vastly different table, who's layout contained boxes over the tools that were being used to craft this most vile of inventions. Having wrapped his arms behind his back Satoshi gives one last glance over to his clones as they worked away.  Nodding quietly to himself he turns back to what he worked on through the hours of the night before he finally went to bed. Pulling his arms from behind his back he opens the largest of the boxes and starts to lift components of machinery from within. From her position over the husk, Kamiko cranes her neck, trying to see what Satoshi was up too, but all she sees is the flat of his back as it rolled with every movement he made. Sighing she looks over to Rikka who had the most hollow of looks on her face. If it weren't for the light blue energy that poured off the young girl's hands. Kamiko would have wondered if anyone was home. 

"Is the spinal column, scapulae, clavicle and ribs ready?" is asked while his shoulders rolled in his own work. One of his clones looked over to him, "Close, we're assembling the Chakra Discus.", "We're close to done with assembling the Chakra Rail System. Which will be piping though the chest and abdomen." another replies almost immediately. Lifting what he was working on Satoshi nods, "Good, we're making good time." is stated while he turned on his heel. As his body shifted what he was working on came into view and even seeing it now, Kamiko didn't quite know what it was. Holding it with threads, Satoshi forms a few seals allowing two more Sand Clones to peel off his body. They snatch up the remaining tubing and metals that were pulled from the boxes. "What..", "Is this?" is interrupted as he reclaimed his physical hold on it.

"In the short hand, it is a device that when Chakra is applied to it will burn organic and some inorganic matter into Chakra reserves. Think of it as a makeshift digestive system in case the need arises for our dear Kenno to appear more human by eating and drinking. It'll also allow her access to more Chakra reserves in case she burns through her natural reservoir." is replied. The swamp native could only gawk, was he serious? Satoshi catches the awkward gaze while he set the device on the table. "By failing to prepare, you are preparing to fail." is simply replied while he inspected the abdomen that was being shaped in the special resin that he created. While one would think that it being called resin, that it would be stout and rigid. On the contrary, with the correct use of herbs and the special slurry of Jashin Technology and Nakano blood it remained very pliable. Much like the human flesh it was partly comprised of. 

Even the skin who's inner layer was coated could be folded still, even after the hour or so that had already passed. The skin on legs, that are now technically days dead, was still fresh and resilient as if they still lived. This was through indirect contact with Chakra, when the body was complete the Chakra Rail System complete it would help mimic skin even more greatly. "This is looking good, I need that spine and component bones.", "By component you mean the rest of the skeletal structure. Yes?", "I didn't create you to be a smart ass.", "Yes, we're done." another replies as he and another of his brothers lift the structure they had been working on and walk it over to the table the body was located. Standing over Kenno's remains they lower the structure into place allowing the spine to line up with the pelvis and the shoulder blades to fall where they once naturally were. with that done they clones begin to sculpt the rest of the torso's mass using photo's taken when Kenno was first stripped of her clothing. They had to get the contours of her muscle and body close to what it was, or the skin wouldn't quite fit quite right. 

Making for an odd looking form. Luckily, Satoshi was a meticulously study, and the human form was one of his specialties. This transferred to his clones as they pulled the insides together quite nicely while Satoshi himself began to connect all the breaks in the Rail System he created. The deadly science behind this resin was it's conductivity to Chakra Flow. The rail system itself employed a unique feature itself. Gold was the primary ingredient at a ratio of two fourth's of the equation. Ninety seven percent of the remaining two forth's was a 'soft' titanium alloy that would allow for the structure to bend and sway, but not break and most importantly return to the shape it was forged into. The last two percent was actually the key to the whole system. It is what not only gave the metal it's 'memory' property in it's shape but also conducted Chakra. A rare mineral called Chakra Ore. Ground up it was infused into the overall alloy as it was forged. Begin a 'living' mineral it retains a memory of what it once was when forged with Chakra and tempered with the mixture that the Jashin Church forced into Kirisaki.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 22, 2015)

The Eternal Flame
The Price to Pay

They had an advantage of numbers and her abilities sealed served only to bolster their ability to dish out the necessary amount of damage to give the serpent a second thought when attacking. The rain turned to hail, and soon after crystal from the dragons technique that had been placed upon the land thankfully Dust seemed adept enough to deflect any back to their target that would strike at them, coming into melee range he felt a growing pressure within the air, "Make ready, we'll end this swiftly."

"Quartz Release: Vault of Glass"

Hatori's body was knocked down briefly an chakra pulse running through the air, resonating with the nearby crystalline structures that now dotted the landscape narrowing into dagger like structures that rapidly manuevered towards their target piercing through scale and passing into flesh restraining Dendar in place. Following behind yet another binding from Hidoe, beginning to sap her chakra into the shards that had now firmly dug into her.

"Swordsage better do her job."Hidoe comments turning to Hikari whom had stayed in the fray for the past hour this battle had been going on for despite Dust's orders. They had thrown that plan out of the window within moments of making it as a result of her distaste for playing 'support'.

Skysong tightens her jaws around the serpents body doing her best to keep it restrained and prevent it trashing in response to their most recent assault, "She should have more than enough chakra by now... and with Arianrhod to bolster..."

"I hope so, this things broken out of far to many fabric seals. Running out of scrolls."

"Typical..."Hikari comments running past them in the shadow of Arianrhod above, coming beneath Dendars throat before leaping into the air and making her strike, being joined by her owl from above in the blow she kicked herself from the serpents neck putting enough distance between herself and the technique before it fully began to take effect.

The serpents body expanded momentarily as if an internal explosion had taken place quickly causing a chain reaction throughout her form, "Primordial, what bull."Hikari grunts steathing her sword as the explosions had began to cause rupturing wounds to appear all across Dendar's form.

The landscape fell silent giving enough time for Dust to give his sigh of relief, looking upon their battlefield taking in the unnaturally formed hills and lakes that resulted from numerous impact creators, "Atleast we had stopped befor-"

"You would be so quick to claim a victory where their is none."

Hikari paused turning to the creature, "I detonated your entire chakra reservoir."

Dust's eyes narrowed into a more draconic apperance quickly forming another series of hand seals, "Quartz Release: Explosive Expansion." Dendars body became riddled with out-growing crystals that ripped through her body from the shards that had lodged themselves beneath her skin.

"Enough of your games Dragon, and if the owl is desperate to give the two his gift of knowledge of our battle so be it!"

Hatori felt his heart skip a beat as Dendar roared her words feeling the same expression from April, had she been aware of their intrusion into this memory from the beginning? This thought was his last as he fell faint falling to the ground.

~30 Minutes Later~

Hatori groaned as he awoken from the brief slumber he felt as though a blindfold had been pulled over his eyes as everything that once was now existed within a twlight, the sky an empty void and no light to provide enough for him to see within the night. He was small again, and what light was produced came from him a crimson light pulsing across his feathers although diminished he felt weak and growing ever weaker with each passing moment.

April lay at his side having some how come to meet one another in their fall or having been positioned together purposely for whatever reason. As she woke a voice reached out to them from Dendar as she revealed herself from the shadows, "He would call this a gift, seeing how your world ended in hopes you might find a weakness."

A purple aura surrounded him forcing him back down to the ground, "I will permit this transgression, it will prove to be interesting to see what a abomination such as you will come up with."

"What are you...."Hatori asked weakly trying to resist whatever powers had began to seep into him. "Shh.... you will witness my defeat."

...Hatori eyes turned to Dust who had only just awoken, "Release them!"He demanded turning her head to look upon the wounded shinobi she smiled softly the purple wailing of her fangs piercing through the void that had formed between them. "This world is dead, and you will either serve or die with it."

"This their home and it is not lost." Creating a hand seal which Hatori couldn't for the life of him recongise neither in the traditional form or the expanded set used by the Akarusa or sages of his order. The sight was however familiar as if it was known to all yet eternally forgotten. "Primal Summoning: Atheon."

Dendar eyes narrowed upon Dust before her head turned to the sky, a ripple running across it as an massive azure sword took shape looming above the skies, surrounding it words and letters took shape rapidly scrolling making it near impossible to distinguish even with the aid of a fully powered Takame.

Dendar darted forwards maw open wide attempting to devour Dust but then time seemed to come to almost standstill, as a beam of light landed between the two before the energy took shape. "You summoned me from the beyond..."It spoke

"Yes. We require your aid in putting an end to Dendar."

"... You are familiar with the bargain."

Dust hestitated turning to Hatori and Arianrhod, "Please permit two to survive, so that they might at least have a chance."

"That is permissible, do you consign a billion souls to oblivion?"

"If it means you can kill her, yes."

"I cannot kill her but I can wound her and see to the creation of her prison but one would need to bind their soul to it's creation."

".... I-"

"Cannot be done, it must resonate with them. The female will do."The light dimmed returning to the sword as time resumed as normal the blade coming into contact with Dendar striking her and producing a blue pulse of energy.

~Present Day~

Hatori groaned his eyes lids heavy he had long pushed himself back onto his feet before finally opening them to see the red visage of an owl perched upon the statue within the throne room turned tomb. Shortly joined by April who looked up instead seeing a blue visage sat opposite, "Consider this our final gift, seeing our world as it once was and the end of days."

"... Atheon, what is it?"Hatori asked the owl responding with a hefty sigh, "The Primordial of Time sealed long ago within the sword. Our world's once served as their home before a pygmy deceived Dendar into devouring her own kin, only three remain. Dendar the Night Serpent, Atheon the Eternal, and the Carrion Prince."

"... How are we meant to beat her if one of her own can't even achieve that?"Hatori frowned getting the response he honestly expected, "We do not know, we failed the purpose of this was to hopefully prevent you using Atheon as we had. It didn't just take our souls and that of Dendar, it removed us from the anneals of time. The owls see Arianrhod and myself as a god because we are the only ones to have not been involved in the ritual.

There does exist one place of knowledge in which you might discover the means to kill such a creature. The Black Citadel, within the veil. Forgive me... but I can no longer linger, that technique used up whatever chakra I had left."

"Wait why can I see you?"

"... You look to the past for anwser, it's best you look to the future. I've shown you a path..."

~April~

"..."

"Don't be like that child, my mate gave you a gift. He allowed you to live within a world that could be born once more, one in which you need not run from others of your kind."

"Why couldn't I be born then, I've lived an entire century not knowing what home truly looked like and now you've shown me I regret every moment of it! Now I feel the missing void!"

"And now you have the chance to bring it back to as it once was, and reignite the eternal flame. April, you are my reincarnation their is no reason to run from that... Embrace it and act as you have, you're not weak for running it's a sign of strength to say 'no'."

"... You really believe I can restore this place..."

The owl titled her head at a angle before hooting, "No 'I'. We, it was OUR kingdom you and Hatori share a bond one which Ogama and Dendar fear, seek out the book of the Weeping Dragon, within you may learn how to defeat her and undo her transgressions."

"One more question... is Dust... I mean Ogama..."

"Dust was once a good man, but his mind and knowledge of the world was twisted in his final battle with Dendar, Hatori was killed and the bond was broken. He lost that side to him, a warning when such a bond is broken you are left with a single thought a moment, being forced to eternally relive that moment in which the bond was broken."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2015)

*Jeeha Shin*
PERDITION ARC 
 Moving Up

_______________________________________​ 
If experience had taught him anything, it was to keep Ren Houki at a  safe distance away at all times. Although he was deadly at a distance,  he was at his most lethal at close quarters. Nimble, skilled and with a  wide array of different techniques to supplement his taijutsu. Shin  Jeeha was confident in his martial arts ability, but this was the time  to be cautious. He formed a tiger seal, widened his stance.

The wave of heat expanded out from his body, torched the grass and  enveloped the area in a murky haze of orange. He watched Ren quickly  back away, those pale blue eyes of his eyeing up the bubble cautiously;  watched his hands dig into his briefcase. A quick flash of movement and  they flew towards him; dark blurs in the air. Jeeha swerved to the  right; froze, as he felt his shoulder suddenly pressed against a hard  surface. _Shit, it's one of his barriers.

_And that's when Ren blinked in front of him, body half-turned into a  forward lunge with his knife, half-blurred from the shunshin. The  auburn haired shinobi dived to the side just in time to avoid  evisceration, taking an additional leap back until he was a few metres  away. He took a deep breath. _That was close. I almost forgot about hien._

"I really wish you'd stay still and just let me stab you," the Houki  sighed, turning his glistening blade over in his hand, the barrier  behind him dissolving. Ren walked  towards him slowly. Deliberately. 

"And  I really wish you'd stop trying to kill me," Jeeha replied.  Another  step back. A deep breath. Followed  by another — until his  lungs were  completely full. He couldn't afford to lose the initiative  again; a  single wrong move could cost him a limb, and Shin Jeeha was a  man who very muched like his limbs. "Katon: Shakunetsu no Kiri!" 

Ren launched himself back, lanterns already moving in to intercept the  thick plume of smoke and fire. "Toripuru Rippōtai: Shōheki Keisei!" The  barrier shimmered in the air, erecting itself from the four points of  the lanterns. It quivered; cracked, as the flames washed against it.  Jeeha moved in from the side, poised to attack...

"Fuck!" he cried, falling to the dirt with a dull thud. Jeeha's eyes  drifted down his lower leg. A deep gash shredded down the side of his  leg, with blood slowly dripping onto the soil. 

"Sōshūjin," Ren spoke, "people always seem to forget about that one for  some reason." He made his way towards him, twisted the steak knife, then  lunged downwards. 

"Katon: Akumabi no Kabe!" The wall of fire erupted at the last second,  bursting apart the ground and scorching the ends of Ren's fingers. He  winced, dropped his weapon from the pain and jumped back, cradling the  wound with his good hand. The counter-defense probably saved his life, but he'd timed it wrong. _A few seconds later and it would have got his entire hand... _


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 23, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Liquid Time*

*[Bridge, Near Kirigakure]​*​
[The Prodigal Knight]​*[Liquid Time]​*

It was now well past daybreak and the prior night's festivities still hung in the back of Satoshi's mind. One arm hung over the railing of the bridge while the other kept the cigar that he smoked on firmly between his lips. His mind lightly wandered on his prospective series of moves as he drew breath in. A stream of smoke, a moment later, poured from his nose just as Kenno appeared from his shadow. Her blue eyes look over him for just a moment before she herself leaned over the railing to see the shimmering blue-green water below them. Her almost crimson colored hair bobbed as she sighed allowing the blonde tips to waft in her motion of kicking one leg over the other.

"You know, once I think that I've figured you out Satoshi. You go and do things that surprise even me." is stated her gaze fixed on a small school of fish that swam just below the surface of the water. Satoshi remained in his dazed fix on the horizon for a moment as she bobbed with her knee. Those bright blue orbs shift toward him as he merely leaned in place. "Is anyone home? That date with the Nun have you at a loss of words?" is asked after she leaned up a bit. The large gloves she wore rustled in her movement. "The greatest lie." is slowly started when he pulled the cigar from his mouth. 

"Someone can tell, is the one they tell themselves when they look at their own reflection in the morning. The lie that they know who they are." is finally fully stated as he stood there. "Playing the philosopher bit now huh? Well tell me sage, why is it you don't look at me the same way you looked at Kirisaki?" is asked. She may have been dead, but she liked attention too. The white haired puppeteer pulled the cigar from his mouth again and snuffed it out in his hand. A sharp sizzle makes people stare as they walked around him. They could only whisper and point in grotesque awe at what he did as he twisted the simmering cigar out. Pulling it from the fresh burn he tosses it out into the river below as the wound closed in his hand. 

Turning he allowed the flat of his lower back to hit the railing as he propped himself up in a lean, "I know what every inch of your body looks like Kenno, the mystique of what is under her clothing is lost for you." is simply replied. The crowd that had thought it odd for him to put a cigar out in his hand now knew this man was bonkers, he was talking to some Kenno. That wasn't even there. His green eyes cut to the crowd and he allowed a wide grin start to grow while the redhead folded her arms under her breast. "That's not fair, it's not my fault..", "Come Kenno, I believe it is finally time to return home.", "Wait, what? What do you mean and why are you avoiding my scolding!? I live in your head, you aren't getting away from this!" is shouted as she waved her fist after him. In the following instant she vanished in a waver of Chakra.  

-Later Train Station-

"Yes" is stated as he placed a few Ryo on the ticket booth's opening, "I'd like a ticket to Fuzengakure please." is requested as he folded his hands together on the ledge that hung from the booth. The man behind the glass looked at Satoshi and slid his Ryo back, "Before I can accept money for this ticket, new regulations have been put in place that you submit your passport.", "For what ever reason I may ask, there is still open transport between the Nations, correct?" is asked. "Yes sir." is replied and with a pull the man lowers a chart beside him. "Due to the recent influx of Missing Nin flocking to Fuzen, it has become mandatory that persons going their be screened. You do understand, yes?" 

Satoshi smacked his lips as he pushed a hand into his suit's coat, "Why, yes. You can never be too careful." is replied as he slid one of his many fake passports under the opening of the glass. The man takes it up and opens it quickly. His brown eyes narrow on the photo then over to the name which makes his eyes widen as he cuts his glance back to Satoshi. "Isn't Sayoko a girl's name?" is asked which drew a very blank expression from the puppeteer. "My parents wanted a daughter, when I popped out they got drunk on Sake and while listening to a Boy named Seika they decided to give me the name they picked out for their hoped for daughter." is replied. The man blinked, he had heard some messed up stories in his time, but none that had this level of humor from a pair of parents.     

"Wow, you must have had it rough as a child, why haven't you had it changed?" Satoshi shot him a grin, "I did have an interesting childhood, but I find women open up easier to a fellow they pity than one that is trying to woo them." is replied as he pushed his money back toward the man. "Fair enough, here. Enjoy your trip Mr. Yamamoto." is stated as a ticket along with the passport is slid back to Satoshi.

-On the Train-

"Why do you get such sick joy out of fucking with people's heads?" is asked as she faded in from the shadows of the seat across from him. Satoshi pulled his gaze from the paper he was reading to her. "Passporting people going to Fuzen has been in effect for almost a full year and a half, ever since as was stated a high number of Missing Nin pledging their loyalty to the Village started going there. Most ticket sellers don't really give a hill of beans to actually do it. When someone does that means that they take their job seriously." is stated as he flipped a page. "What does that have to do with that silly story?" is asked. Satoshi again cuts his gaze to her, "You piddle around in my mind all the time and you don't know the answer already? ... ... Fine, even as good as my forgeries are, there is always a chance that I get something wrong.

So, when it insisted on by some peon, with a supervisor not actively breathing down their throats, then its time to make sure they don't scrutinize it too much. So a little boy named Seika is a good ploy to get their attention on you and not the various water seals that are found on a passport." is explained. " ... Was all that necessary to say to keep your forgery from being looked at too hard?" Satoshi smacked his lips and returned to his paper as Kenno blankly turned to the scenery that passed them by. This was going to be a long trip, she made him mad.

-The Next Day-

Satoshi, holding his fedora in hand, stood on the doorsteps that led up to the doors of Kei's Manor. "Wow, she's done well for herself in the two years you've been gone." Kenno remarks as she appears next to him. "Yes, it seems that way." is replied as she slid his hat back on. Of course she did and if Kenno, who vanished as he started to walk, wasn't being a total ass. She knew already too. A few steps later Satoshi finds himself at the large ornate double doors of the home. Taking a deep breath he reaches over and rings the doorbell. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 24, 2015)

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss XV, Sasori's Hidden Arts XXI]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol IX-_​

?If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then quit. No use being a damn fool about it.? 
― W.C. Fields​
Using his Chakra threads Satoshi closed the iris that lay in the center of the Chakra Discus, it was almost time to finish the operation. "Kamiko, the marble please." is asked while he held his hand out. Pulling a hand free of her task, the woman reached into one of her pockets and produced it. Stretching she hands it to the boy who carefully set it on the disc. A static pop is heard as the marble took to the metal like a magnet. The dark navy of the Chakra that flowed off the orb pushed it along the railing, just as Satoshi had speculated it may. "I don't believe that it actually worked." Satoshi just gave a semi exhausted grin, he hadn't be getting much sleep the past four days. So it was a relief to see a postulation on his part come to pass. With a light tug the discus is enclosed in on itself as the marble began to roll around the system that Satoshi had built so far. To test further, the control over his creation Satoshi holds his hand out and reaches through the system with his puppeteer's control to see if he can do what he wants. 

It was difficult at first, but Satoshi quickly adapted to his puppet's ways and he was able to locate and bend the marble to his will pulling it from the left leg back up to the torso before he allowed it to again go on it's way. "Close the ribs." is commanded to his clones while he went to check on the progress of the skull, they'd need to button this process up. They were already creeping up on the seven hour mark of the operation and even with the small amount of Chakra that Rikka and Kamiko were using, they only had what they had reserve wise. Even with the use of a Solider Pill two hours ago each, they were quickly relapsing back onto exhausted and using more than one on a daily setting could have deadly coincidences. Lucky for Satoshi, who was now starting to tire himself despite his high degree of Chakra efficiency, his clones were just as on point as he. They knew things had to rap within the next hour or so. 

The skull was in the final stages of completion. Drawing on Satoshi's skill as an artist and his technique as a puppet craftsman the 'muscle' structures that would give Kenno's face life was almost complete as micro tubes were being worked in as well as anchor points for the skin of the face to connect too. Ryota had did one last favor for Satoshi, as a clone matched beautifully crafted glass eyes to the ones that floated in the fluid that sat on the desk with the face's skin. The inside of the skull was being wrapped up as well, as the railing system was snaked in their like depicted in the Hyuga manuscript that was printed almost fifty years ago. After the selection is made, the eyes are set into the orbs of the skull which is now lined with manufactured muscles that can be manipulated by the use of Chakra. All the effort that was being put into the project was starting to pay off as the finishing touches on the skull, placing the cap back on, prompts the clone working on the face and scalp to bring them over. 

Now it was just the matter of fitting everything togehter, which with Satoshi's actual help took less than a few minutes. "Rikka, please button this up for me." is stated. The girl, with a weary look, walked over to the table and applied some of her medical Chakra to the seams, steam billowed into the air as Edie's special blood manifested it's ace property. With the skull finished Satoshi walked it over to the body where he lined it up on the modified spinal column, the base fit snuggly and he began to connect skull to the body and all the piping together. Normally metal wouldn't react to his Chakra Scalpel, but the reactive nature of the Chakra ore was stimulated which perfectly fused the metals together. "Alright, you two can rest. I'll handle the rest and button her back up myself." is stated as he wrapped the flesh of the neck back into place. Then with two fluid motions he pulled all the flesh back over and onto the body. It was strange to watch the body act so alive after being dead for so long. Yet here it was, happening before their eyes.

The blood creation that Satoshi had created started to work, but it was slow. So the boy had to fully awaken it, see when he made the batch up, he was sure that the blood was mixed with a special inhibitor so that he wouldn't have to fight his creation of it, so he could create it. Applying Chakra would speed the process up, but it wouldn't break the film on the blood cells themselves. That would take more of a shock, which he was about to provide as he hooked his Chakra threads all over the body. Locking his fingers in claw like postures he closed his eyes so he could concentrate. Then, with as much force as he could deliver he fires off four consecutive blast of his Puppeteer's Poison which sent Chakra into the puppet's system like shot gun blasts. The reaction was almost immediate as the body began to steam like a steak on the grill. The cuts on the body closed quickly as Kenno's form returned to it's pleasing former glory.


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2015)

_The Master and The Dog
Interaction Arc
Kei Sili_​
A big empty house. Not a single soul lined the hall ways. There wasn?t a sign of life in this big house. However, there was one, or maybe four on how someone would count. The owner of the house, and three dedicated servants. That closely followed her wherever she was. Even as she soaked in the bathtub, they were there with her. Though one was missing, but in exchange, she had an older man sprinkle rose petals into her bath. A gentleman looking man through and through. From his well-groomed facial hair, to the well fitted tux. 

?I really hate being here,? Kei sighed as she rolled to the side of the tub, the ceramic white bath tub with the high back and clawed feet. A golden embroider the edges of the tub giving it a certain class of appeal. The thick red curtains lined with black made the tub and the whole room exploded, despite the off white bathroom. ?It?s so?.Big?.?

?Big things only respect big things my master.? Lucius stated as he poured up a glass of red wine, ?As much as you like the apartment, you must grace your other house as well.?

Kei took the glass and casually sipped it. Letting the flavors dance upon her tongue as she laid on the side of the tub. She felt a nudge of her hand, and she looked down to see the shadows touching her hand. Kei smiled as she closed her eyes and enjoyed the simple message. As Lucius took her long white hair and began to brush it out.

?You?ve come a long from that shrine. No one still believes you were a shrine maiden as they look at you now.?​
Kei sighed in delight at the constant care her servants provided her, ?That is a good thing right??

?You are long away from that girl you were back a couple of years ago. Puberty served you will??​
?And stepping on a few bodies will also help right??​
Lucius chuckled to himself, ?Of course, stepping on a few here and there also helped you along the way.?

Kei giggled as she took another sip, this time it was long drawn out. She never really had a taste for wine when she was younger. Though Yomi and Lucius had changed that. Kei still couldn?t take other drinks, but wine was almost like candy to her. Beer or any other hard liquor felt more like bitter medicine that she had to drink here and now. 

All of this was all for the sake of appearance. The big house with the big rooms and even bigger bathrooms. They were all for the sake of appearance. Lucius was right, big people respected big things. If she held a meeting in her apartment, people would laugh in her face. However, she knew that even if it meant being uncomfortable. For the sake of face, she would do anything to keep her position realized through the whole world.

Though as she lost herself in her train of thought, her grasp of the wine glasses wavered and it fell on the ground. Crashing into hundreds of smaller pieces. This wouldn?t be shocking to anyone else, but to her, it was a sign of something bad. Kei opened her eyes and saw that her servants were looking pass the door.

?Someone is here.?

_Ring_​
The door bell rung at the statement as soon as Lucius said it.

?It?s not a chakra signature I realize.? Lucius scanned a bit but he looked at her, ?However, there a part of that signature that is specially yours.?

Kei frowned as she stood up from the bathtub. As she stepped out the shadows grasped at her feet, engulfing her as she walked out of the tub. Each step she took they continued their engulfing. Until everything was covered. However the outline of her body was there, and as she walked from the darkness.  She was dressed, her hair was dried, and her makeup was on point. The shadows fell to her rear as they turned into two dogs one on each side as Lucius followed behind her. The whiteness of her dress, the clarity of her crystal pendant, even the simplicity of her makeup made the three things behind her stand out even more.

As she left the bathroom, the emptiness of the whole house made it stand out even more on how empty the house was really was. The paintings on the wall were simple in designs, random squares and circles, supposedly representing some darker deep nature of humans. Were decorated here and there with some of random landscape. 

Kei got to the stairs and a shadow hand launched itself from below her, reaching out and opening the door. 

And almost instantly there was a connection. 

Between the servants and master?.​Kei face widen in shock as she looked at the man that stood in her doorway. As he entered, her eyes got wider, until finally. Her lips pressed together in a tight line.

?Who do you think you are?? Kei finally managed to let the words escape from her lips, as she brawled her fist, _?To ever think?.?_

*?YOU WERE ALLOWED TO FALL IN MY LINE OF SIGHT?!?*​
The shadow hand that opened the door rose up as Kei?s white hair shot up in the air.

_*?DOGS WHO ABANDON THEIR OWNERS ARE DOGS THAT SHOULD BE PUT DOWN!?*_​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 24, 2015)

*Crashing Festivals
*_An Adventure on Pillar Island_

________________________

_To Ren Houki,

You, along with another shinobi hired by the client, will take ship immediately to Pillar Island, located on the coast of the Fire Country. Your job there is to establish the location of the missing Princess and, if possible, rescue her. You will also investigate into the elders' suspicion that a conspiracy is afoot in Pillar Island. 

The Rogue Knights already crowd to the peninsula, ready to exploit any weakness. Be wary when dealing with them and ensure that your evidence is sound if you try and out them. You may group one or two others of your choice with you, but not any more than that, else you risk compromising your mobility. From the sound of things, we can afford no further blunders. 

Regards,
Shougo Nakamura
Head of the Intelligence Gathering & Espionage Department

_Ren folded the letter carefully and slipped it back into his pocket, habitually checking if the rest of his equipment in his briefcase was secured. Of course it was. When wasn't it? He gave a sigh, paced himself to the front of the boat and looked over the stern and into the ocean. A deep, rich blue reflecting clear skies. It felt more like he was going on a holiday than a top level S-rank mission. 

It had been two years since his last S-rank mission. Ren hoped this one wouldn't be quite so morally challenging. The clear outline of the job, at least, suggested things would be relatively straightforward. _Except for the backwards island people, but the 'natives' will probably be too busy panicking about their festival to pay much attention to us. _

The voyage had not been a pleasang one. The ship was small - far too small for his taste - and he had traveled with other visiting tourists rather than by himself. Ren's cabin was nice enough; reasonably large and equipped with its own en suite, but it was also boiling warm. The wild swaying of the boat made it no easier to concentrate on writing up plans and contingencies. The Houki turned around. _Now, where is my team..._

"Ah, nothing like the good old sea breeze! Reminds me of my hunting days," Dan beamed, taking in a deep gulp of the ocean air. Dressed in shorts, sandals and a colourful Hawaiian shirt, the scout fitted in well with the other tourists but otherwise incongruous with the part of shinobi.

"I," Nia grunted, propping herself onto the railing, "am never going on a boat again. I'll walk all the way back if I have to." 

The boat gave another rock, finally slipping up to its mooring. The sailors and staff were already struggling with the anchor, throwing rope on to the dock and tossing the huge piece of metal into the water to dock the ship. The voyage was finally over. ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 24, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Liquid Time*

*[Kei's Manor, Fuzengakure]​*​
[The Prodigal Knight II]​*[Liquid Time]​*

Though it actuality it was but a few minutes, Satoshi felt as if he stood before the large ornate door's to Kei's Manor for hours. His head lowered allowing the brim of his fedora to cover his line of sight and pulled his arms behind him while he pondered silently to himself what her reaction would be. Would she be happy to see him, or would she curse the day she allowed him to slip away? Maybe both, maybe something else entirely. Seemed he would get his answer soon enough as sounds of life came from the otherwise barren home. Being as ever observant as he was, Satoshi was quick to note that the home, while immaculately kept, seemed like it was left empty most of the time. The prattling of so called power. A moment later the doors split open allowing Satoshi to see within the home for the first time. 

Cutting his gaze from his shoes he allowed his jade green eyes to come in line with the people that were greeting him. Even now, Kei greeted her own door something that someone with power would never do themselves. Even if it was with a small entourage of people. The shock on her face told him she wasn't expecting to ever see him again but then those eyes quickly filled with indignation as he stepped into the home. Her jaw line, which was once loose with shock, now tightened pulling her lips into a very tight line while her hands balled into clenched fist. This however didn't interest Satoshi as much as the decor of her home itself did. Or at least what she would say is her home. His eyes cut around the room for just a small fraction of a instant, and almost immediately he comes to the conclusion that it was a fa?ade home, something merely used for show. 

That dull expression only deepened on Satoshi's face as Kei's anger spiked, ?Who do you think you are?? she strained to keep her anger in check, even then Satoshi wasn't shocked, nor was he overly impressed when her anger finally bubbled over._?To ever think?.?_

*?YOU WERE ALLOWED TO FALL IN MY LINE OF SIGHT?!?*​
Satoshi rolled his lips as the shadows mimicked their master and rose up as her Chakra licked at the air forcing her hair up in almost comedic Manga fashion.

_*?DOGS WHO ABANDON THEIR OWNERS ARE DOGS THAT SHOULD BE PUT DOWN!?*_​
The white hair puppeteer merely stood there for a moment his hand still folded behind his back. When it seemed that she wanted him to say something before the impending death that she threatened he smacked his lips. "Are you quite done with the melodrama Lady Sili?" is asked while he allowed his arms to drop to his side. Pulling his left arm to his neck he loosened the tie that held his collar in check with a yank down he uses his Chakra threads to unbutton the buttons of his dress shirt, "Did you know, that blood contracts are lethal to a second party?" is asked as he pulled the left side of his clothing off his shoulders. There in thick back shadowy ink, wrapping onto his torso and back,  was the summoner's seal of the Moon cradling the Sun.



"You 'put' me down over two years ago when you bit me and mingled my blood into a summon that was already by blood contract connected to you." is stated with a bored look on his face. "I died from it last year." is added as he pulled his cloths back on completely. Walking pass the protective Shadows and into the den from the foyer Satoshi shoved his hands into his pockets. "Is this a joke? If you're trying to impress with this place, the inner decor falls short of the promising exterior, do you really think people fall for this?" is asked as he looked around. Sure she had money and a good deal of it, but in her front to impress she really didn't know what she was doing. "I'm sure you group of Yes Men, surrounding you, including that summon told you this was the pinnacle of design. It, however only shows that you know very little about projecting your wealth and power. You seem to still have that Shrine Maiden mindset." is stated.

The servants were shocked to hear someone speak so blatantly to their mistress and Luscious seemed to be ready to attack, all he needed was her word and he'd end this boy. "As far as your assertion that I abandoned you. Don't be so na?ve, I've had assets in this village from the day I left for Suna two years ago. They helped rebuild from the shadows and protect your people. Despite the fact that Kyo decided being reckless and allowing Missing Nin to pledge their allegiance was a good idea. So, no." Satoshi states pushing a hand into an inner pocket of his suit's jacket. "I didn't abandon you." is stated as he tossed several Jashin necklaces onto the ground. "You have a rodent infestation M'Lady." is added while he turned and walked toward the large couch. 

"In the two years I've been away, I've been building a network throughout the Ninja world to give you what you want, to put the world to heel. So, if you want to kill me again. Then by all means, get on with it." is stated as he sat down. ~


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2015)

_
The Master and The Dog
Interaction Arc
Kei Sili_​



He wouldn’t say that his master wasn’t good with guys. Although he would admit that she had trouble sometimes. Lucius cared for his master, but he knew that she was still young and prone to make mistakes. Maybe accidentally making a blood pact with some random child was one of them. Lucius turned his face, however that wasn’t any of his concern. Though as she retracted the hands and looked at the young boy with rage and fire in her eyes, he couldn’t help but wonder what was in the future for his young maiden when it comes to the terms of opposite sex. 

The thought quickly retracted itself with the simple conclusion that she should probably stay on the same sex side. 

Kei on the other hand didn’t know how to react to the news that the boy was alive. Was she happy? Mad? She didn’t know whether to pet his head or slap him, and then kick him out. Maybe a bit of both would do. A pet on a head and then a kick his ass on the street, but she couldn’t for some reason. She made her way downstairs and sat herself opposite of the boy. Crossing her legs and folding her arms, she looked him up and down. 

Maybe the boy had died….
Because for a moment, she had corrected herself, it wasn’t a boy in front of her. 
It was a man…​Although he opened his mouth once more, and Kei felt that notion being thrown out the window. It was a boy. The shadows dogs placed their heads on their master lap, but their heads were turned to Satoshi. They were obviously interested in what had been presented in front of them. Almost like a new toy, but a toy laced with something they knew was wrong. Kei took a moment to figure out her words as she ran her fingers through the shadow dog’s manes. 

She didn’t look at him, but her words were still laced in anger, “And wouldn’t you think that getting in contact with me would be your first priority when it comes to things of that nature? As much as you promote that you were dead. You are alive in front of me? Breathing? Heartbeat? Or has the years of suppression finally rooted deep from my subconscious and made you into a hallucination?”

Her sharp ruby red eyes dared to look up and almost like blades cut him. 

“The politics of the village isn’t what should matter.” Kei leaned against the love chair as she looked out of the window, It’s an old pact that has been put in place as of late. As long as they claim the village as their source, the other villages can’t touch them. Only if that means they pay a price. A very important price.”

She turned his eyes to him again, “Loyalty….”

“Kyo might be a reckless idiot, but he takes precautions….” Lucius nodded his head, “If there one thing about the reckless leader….I will say that and nothing else.”

Finally she looked at the ground, the Jashin necklaces that lined her feet. Almost like it was a nasty bug, she crushed each of those pendants with her heels. 

“As soon as the attack was over, everyone and their mother rushed to our _‘aid’_.” Kei hissed, “They claimed friendship and partnership. Everyone wanted to throw money at our feet, but everything came with a price. The biggest person that threw money our way, that we couldn’t dare turn away from the amount they offered, happened to bring rats with them.”

Kei sighed as she leaned against the arm rest, “We can’t launch war. We can’t battle anyone. Everyone is too scared. Kyo isn’t hokage, he’s a political aid.  Even if he had the whole village backing him. Zo would never allow such a thing.  That is where the missing ninjas come in.”

“If you get my drift.”​
The politics of Fuzenkagure had become very complicated one. The infighting that was in the family that was in the clan that once could be considered the leading family. The people that once was brother and sister, now fought amongst themselves. For ideals, for beliefs, and even now Kei dealt with people that shunned her for backing the name of the Minami clan. Some believed the future started now, others believed that traditions should be kept intact more than even.

It was a complicated matter of black and white, and some dash of grey. 

Kei chuckled to herself, “There have been a bunch of things that you missed out on….About the village…About the politics, and about me.”

“However, my goal has never changed.”​
Kei looked up at Satoshi, and once their eyes met. Her ruby eyes sparkled.

“Though I want you to dish, tell me how you thought of me over the past two years.” Kei laughed as she placed her fingers to her lips, “The gift you brought to my feet….It’s most delectable, if I do say so myself.”[


----------



## popablurf (Jun 25, 2015)

*What dreams*

*Dancing with Demons

What Dreams*
Weary eyes peer into a crackling fire. Contemplation on time spent in a hell, foes fought, battles won. Time has become lost upon the cold eyes of the grizzled traveler and his companion. Every second gone by without rest. The length of there stay marked only by the aged face of the once youthful boy. How long have they been traveling in this place, how long could it have been.

 The two  now veterans of battle they huddle themselves around a campfire. They feel safe there, the only home either of them know of. A bronze robot with ancient markings stands in front of them, it's gazed locked onto the path ahead. "Would you like to dream tonight?", Emi enquires without shifting her intense gaze from the fire. "I can do it on my own now, I think I'll dream of a garden this time, or maybe me flying, I haven't decided yet.", Mitsuko replies. The companions voicesAre void of any enthusiasm, they are both distant, far away in their own contemplation. 

This land they both find themselves in is taking its toll upon their minds. The strongest mental anguish either has endured is occurring as they gaze into a crackling fire. Mitsuko glances at their guide, it's blue light elumintating through the dark mist of this land. He wonders if they will ever be free, or if one day they will lose a battle and be killed. Then Mitsuko ponders if whether or not he would welcome that death. Hope for the two lost souls is hanging on by a thread, the only comfort is the tricks they play in their own minds.

Both adept at genjutsu, Mitsuko and Emi create powerful feelings of euphoria in their own minds. Without time as a reference the two wanderers simply wait until they are too exhausted to move, then.Send themselves into fantastical dreams.

Mitsuko places his head onto the barren ground and closes his eyes. Emi scoots closer to Mitsuko, getting close to his ear, "focus hard on what you want, imagine it if it were real, all of your brain power in creating the scene inside your head, and so it will be.", she whispers quietly. Mitsuko does as Emi asks and focuses hard on his dream, the rest of his energy going into creating the image in his head. At first a pure black slate, perfect for painting his picture. A floor appears below Mitsuko, this one different from the dirt he had been lying on. 

Mitsuko opens his eyes and sees a grass field stretching as far as he can see. The dirt underneath is soft and comfortable. Flowers ar blooming and the sun is high in the sky, bright and beautiful it reflects off of the lively surface. Mitsuko rubs his hands in between the blades of grass and.Smiles. The teenager lifts himself up and sees a man sitting by a nearby field of flowers. Mitsuko walks over slowly, making sure to savour each moment in his own paradise.  The sitting stranger turns around with a big smile, "So beautiful Mitsuko! Who knew you could make something...so.....so beautiful.", he says. Mitsuko recognizes him, it's his father, "how'd you get here?", he asks. Mitsukos father stands up "no time, I have to show you something cool!", he says. 

Mitsuko is flashed onto the branch of a tree, next to him his father. " Now let's see here remember those guys  who attacked you earlier?" Mitsuko father inquires. Mitsuko seems shocked, unknowing of how the environment could have changed so quickly. Before Mitsuko can reply his father begins to speak, "So you,do alright here, I'll show you a better way.". Three men resembling corpses appear on the ground beneath Mitsuko.


Mitsukos father begins weaving signs and takes a large breath of air in. Black smoke begins to pour out of the man's mouth. At first it's a little, then a large cloud begins to form all around them creating an environment of pitch black. Mitsukos eyes turn as black as the smoke, he can see all the solid objects around him. In contrast to the smoke everything appears purely white. The boy looks down at his hands and the tree branch below him, everything perfectly visible.

Mitsukos father has dispatched with the three men by the time his son realizes he's left the branch. The boys father looks up at his son "Well I guess you're learning two things at once, you'll remember the signs I'll make sure of that. As for the execution, you must focus on the air you breath in as you're own. While it's in you're body it is yours to mold to your own will simple really take, I believe in you, good luck out there you're almost done.". Mitsukos eyes shoot open back to the dead earth he lie on before his dream.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 25, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Liquid Time*

*[Kei's Manor, Fuzengakure]​*​
[The Prodigal Knight III]​*[Liquid Time]​*

A thin smile spread across Satoshi's lips while he listened to Kei as she spoke, even below the elegance she put forth in her voice, there was still a underlining sting of anger to it. Soon Lucius chimed in as well, agreeing with Kei that Kyo while brash was precautions. A snicker almost escaped the white haired businessman. But he kept it to himself as he pulled his arms up the backrest of the couch he sat on. Dropping his arms over the back of the sofa he allowed the brim of his fedora to cast a shadow down to his chest. Did she not see it? Or was she being dismissive of the whole subject? Maybe denial was a better word, why shatter your own self imposed view of the world if you had people to agree with it? Mr. Summon here was the perfect description of a yes man. 

Bonded to Satoshi by his blood, the hounds of Shadow that now lay their heads on their mistress' lap begin to growl as their inky fur stood on end. Their eyes burning like coals focus on Satoshi's darkened neckline, they could see something around him, though they couldn't truly make out what it was. They only knew that the scent was dark and vile, a bond stronger than what they even had with Kei. Though the entrepreneur herself didn't see or feel a thing, Lucius being a more supernatural being felt it too, though unlike the hounds he only felt the presence of another soul.  

"Conceited and full of herself, seems like the perfect girl for you Satoshi. Two peas in a pod." Kenno chuckled in his head, then. From the shadows that clung to his neck; arms phased into existences as Kenno's figure formed. Her blonde tipped red hair fell about Satoshi's shoulders as she leaned down onto him from behind the couch. "Such dazzling red eyes and stark white hair." is added as her baby blues cut through the tangled mess of her red and yellow hair. "She's changed so much" is hummed as the swords woman pulled herself up from her master allowing her gloved hands to trace over his chest, though his cloths didn't even as much as move an inch. "from the blue haired shrine maiden that you knew so long ago, so the question is. 

Is Kei worth the effort you're putting into her dreams?" is asked as she leapt over the couch. With a light bounce the phantom leaned into Satoshi, as if he was protecting her but it was more to get a reaction out of him than anything, "Perhaps you are on to something." is stated. Pulling his arms from behind the sofa, Satoshi pulls the fedora from his head and sets it on the couch beside him, phasing it though Kenno's lap. Her glare tells him that he was being rude, though he didn't give a damn as the woman scooted over. "What have I thought of you over the past two years?" Satoshi repeated the question as he pulled the tie from his neck. Balling it up and dropping it beside the hat, he began to unbutton his shirt.

"The oath I swore to you, Lady Sili, was setting on the forefront of my mind when I was obtaining new strength so that I could make your goals come to fruition." is stated as he un tucked his shirt and parted it to the sides, exposing his torso. "Your wishes were my motivation as I sought out the small birds that I trained." is added as he sat back again. He looked Kei in the eyes while he rubbed the arm of the sofa he now set next to. "Your dreams were my dreams as I built from only a handout, a network that rivals and even surpasses the intelligence organizations that any of the Ninja Nations employee, not even the I. G. E. of Konoha has birds as spread out as I do." is added as he pinched his fingers together. Then, from the shadow he cast on the armrest Satoshi pulls a long Kunai up.

Lucius is immediately on the defensive while the dogs pulled their heads from Kei's lap growling, daring Satoshi to do something as he allowed the blade to dance across his fingers. "Even as I rotted from the inside, dying as I tried to fix myself. I held no ill will toward you for the pact you placed upon me but, that's what a loyal hound is supposed to do, right?" is asked as he plunged the knife into his own chest. Blood flowed from the wound trailing down to his waist where the shadows lapped it up so he wouldn't make a mess of Kei's sofa. The puppeteer then allows his back to rest on the surface of the sofa again as he pulled a pipe from his suit coat. Biting onto it he give her a bit of a grin, leaving the blade where it was.  

"Death is a very sobering thing Lady Sili and when I finally reawaked you had found a new knight in Zyana ... ... oh, excuse me. Zenas Emiya. A personal friend, so I saw no need to sully your doorsteps, especially with nothing to show for it." is added with a roll of his lips. Drumming his fingers on the leather of the sofa he simply gauged how Kei was taking all this in. Kenno, still sitting apart from Satoshi, watched while she propped up. A grin on her face. "You say that Fuzen politics doesn't matter, well the rest of the Ninja World agrees. The sad thing is, no one in Fuzen seems to notice or care that its all just a big game. The reason you can't go to war isn't because the village is scared, its because of Minami policies. Fuzengakure may as well be an isolated island, far from any cost.

The rest of the Black is even hesitant to ally with this village because it is now living up to what the White has always called it, a den of thieves and murderers. The invasion by Iwa, was the White testing the waters, to see if the Black would rally against invasion. Well, guess what. The Black failed, it's one of the flaws in a democracy. The free Villages of the Black have to agree to war, where the White can merely declare it. As far as the loyalty given in return for safe Haven, well riddle me this. What is loyalty of the disloyal really worth? As far as your goal that has never changed." is states as he played with the pipe clenched between his teeth.

"You do realize that the first stepping stone will be Fuzen itself. You also know that Kyo will never bend knee to you. Never follow your lead. He probably still sees you as that weak little sister, doesn't he?"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
It Must Be Fate
_____________________________

I didn't realize it, but just as Satoshi had started talking I was biting my lip. Maybe it was subconscious, but I knew that he had already seen kinks in my plan, flaws which I had silently solved or those I locked away, trying to still figure out a counter. Never the less, I allowed him to express his full thoughts, which allowed me to think over some scenarios which I hadn't previously considered. However, even after he finished talking I had hesitated. Why was that? Was I scared to respond? It wasn't like I had no answer, and in fact, had a lot to respond to.

I knew what it had been though: Overconfidence. That is to say the least. What was I thinking, could I really match a women of that power? Not only does she have more years of experience, but she is a Jonin, not to even mention one of the strongest members of the Jashin church. One could say it was suicidal to even think of facing her, but luckily I wasn't aiming to fight her, I was aiming to kill her.


"I...I know I can't beat her in a straight fight, but I know I would have to be prepared in case a fight did break out. So with that in mind there are a couple of factors I need to pull in. As you said, it limits her ability to destroy everything close to her using Ensis Exsequens, but that isn't the only reason why I'm not afraid of her using it. Thalia...She's cultivating me for some reason. Even if I rebel she'll do everything in her power to keep my body in some redeemable form, if she were to use that technique it would all be over for her. It's a gamble for me to say this, but for the past few years that I've been close to her I can say that she will not destroy me even if it's a threat to her life."

That much had been obvious though. As for why she cared so much about me I had no idea, but regardless I couldn't care for that. Maybe it was my blessing after all. She was so fixated on me that I could take this opportunity to turn against her. With that said though it didn't seem to quell Satoshi's cautiousness, as it was clear that this didn't solve all his questions.

"With that said, even though she can't destroy my body she can still probably easily defeat me in a battle. So what can I do? Well, the environment covers my weak points. As you've probably noticed, I have a pistol on my person, but it's not like a normal gun. It shoots chakra induced bullets, normally elemental variation. With that said I have an extra ability attached - I can send out fragments of my soul to normally in-animate objects. Once done I can control them to my own free will. In a setting such as that cave it will prove advantageous to me to be able to strike from her blind spots, especially with so many different angles of attacks."

While I had stated one way of how I would counter the sharingan, I really couldn't give a big long answer. Truth is, I just had to rely on being a little lucky in terms to avoid her counter attacks. However, it was foolish to think that I could just ignore the eyes completely. As Satoshi said, the Sharingan allows her near precognitive vision of her opponents moves, but there wasn't much I could avoid doing that beside making her simply blind - which would be impossible for me. However the close range battle in the cluttered cave was the best way how I thought I could over come that mis-step. It is true that she still has a speed and ability advantage over me, but the insides of that cave is complex, and I have been mapping it out as of recent. I should hold a terrain advantage which should allow me to set up attacks so they have a higher chance of connecting. Well, that wasn't my only issue, however.

"The traps I want you to set are going to be of no factor to me. It is true that they could be a nuisance, but that's where Thalia and I differ. You know my attack patterns from both fighting with me and against me, and you're a strategical genius. I'm sure you'd be able to look at the battle grounds and guess where I would and wouldn't be. Not only that, if I were to set off one of your traps it wouldn't affect me as badly as it would Thalia simply due to the fact that I'm immortal."

That answer didn't seem to give him any satisfaction, but it was my honest opinion. Any trap he could set, besides say, a poison that could shut down my muscles, I could try to ignore and persist through since I don't have a fear of death, all the while Thalia does have a life she needs to hang on to, her own, so if anything turned wrong for her she'd start to fight more defensively. 

"Then there's that genjutsu you mentioned. Unlike Ensis Exsequens where I've only witness at a distance, In Mundus was used on both myself and my former master. I was completely frozen by it, but he was different. From what I understand the jutsu is supposed to lock you up for ten seconds, which is enough time for Thalia to do whatever she wants, but my master somehow broke out of it after three or four seconds. From what I saw it seemed to back fire on Thalia, making her frozen for the remaining seconds. I'm not entirely sure how he broke out, but I have an idea as to replicate those results..."

I admitted truthfully. It was true though, I had no idea how he broke out of the technique. From what I could remember from those dreaded moments, Thalia had Kira pinned, and his entire body seemed to figuratively freeze over. It wasn't until a spark flashed through his eye that the reverse happened and Thalia became frozen. Now it could be specific to Kira's jutsu, but I doubt it for several reasons. Never the less it was an untested theory, but one I figured I would have to put to the test.

"As for a hidden Mangekyou Sharingan technique, Aurora has all but thrown it in my face that she has a hidden technique I am not prepared for. However, I have something that Thalia is not prepared for. I hope not to use _him_, considering the circumstances surrounding the objective. I'd like to bring less attention to myself, and knowing his personality it would be rather explosive. But that's what a trump card is...If her jutsu is able to even shut him down then there's nothing I would be able to do no matter how many years of training I get. So I figure now is the time to strike, now while she still under estimates me."

I finally took a drink of my coffee, disliking the straight black taste and adding half a packet of sugar into it. Stirring it slightly I could still tell that Satoshi was uneasy with all that I had just admitted to him. Well why wouldn't he be? With how much I babbled I probably sounded like someone wandering into the lions den, just waiting to die.

"I know my words aren't very convincing, but there is also one other weakness that she has that I have to point out. She needs me alive. I've stated this before, but she isn't going to completely maim me because she doesn't want to nor can't. All the while I'll be aiming for her death. Couple that with the fact that her main fighting style is summoning weapons and fighting close to mid range, I'll be using the terrain to my advantage. I'll be playing every card I have in my favor to get one lucky shot in, but I'd be foolish to think I could do this alone. I don't care if you think it's impossible, or that I'm stupid for even pursuing it, I'll be doing this with or without you so make up your choice. Aid me and maybe I'll succeed or sit back and do nothing and watch, and if I fail or die know that if you did something the outcome could have become different. I know we aren't the greatest of friends to say the least but I can tell you've changed even if only slightly, I doubt you'd want my death on your hands."

I didn't even know if the last statement was true, it was correct in assuming that he had changed a little, and even he himself said that he wasn't killing just for fun anymore, but that didn't mean he cared about me. Well, that was a gamble I had to make, and if the guilt trip would work then maybe, just maybe, we could actually pull this off. But if this were going to work then I'd need him on my side.

"So, what's it going to be?" 
​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 26, 2015)

Ishiyama Corporation
The Ascendant​
Priority Alarm
Breach Detected
Location: Sector A89
Designation: Ajakis
Production: ...Black Sun Project...
Strategic Value: Absolute

Recommend course of action?

Annihilation?
>Negative, strategic value absolute.
     Deployment of Capital Weaponry?
>Negative, estimated loss of production unacceptable.
     Deployment of Vanguard?
> Affirmative. Minor elements detected in vicinity. Uploading protocol... ETA 5-24 hours.
>Negative. Value. Absolute.
     Escalating...
Response Incoming...
>DEPLOYING ACSENDANTS<


*+ Expedition +*​
01110111 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100101 01110010 01110110 01100101 

The snow and ice were red. Not with blood, though given the mission parameters, though the stant exchange of chatter between Kilo-44 Jiro's receivers and the logic engine known only as Phantom told him that there was a 94.767 per cent chance they eventually would be. Now they were red with algae. The deep freeze of this particular part of the veil allowed little light down to the surface, but what gloom made it through the the maelstrom fuelled the streaks the arctic region's face.

Jiro or Kilo-44 as they called him now was a Acsendant one of two hundred to be precise, encased within the iron tomb of his armour whose hydraulics and revolving joints moved with a deadly purpose, he was as their benevolent leader continued to forge him in cold steel and warm blood. Raised within Sunagakure he had walked the path of a worker amongst the pistons and heat of machinery that had surrounded him for much of his life, following the patient path of protocol he had worked his way up the hierarchy to find himself now, a captain of the Ascendant vanguard.

<Target Identified,> He reported.
His mind sizzled with the static of a uplinked intrusion. Sound that bypassed ears. Visions expressed by mind, not eye. Binaric cant, overlaid upon the other, neuro-synced straight into the brain. Sensory feeds dropped like a thunderbolt straight into the Ascendants mind. The streamed information from each one of his troop communicating with their commanders and across the wider battlenet before tactical data was quickly relayed back from Phantom.

<Mission protocols uploaded, Kilo-44 unit,>The collective voice of two hundred souls, Phantom wasn't a machine as many would believe in the labs of Ishiyama Corporation. Rather a collective of 199 interconnected minds storing and processing data streams it served as their cog, he knew not what powered or brought such a thing into existence only that Phantom's word was that what the religious would call a god.

<We do the most masters work. This does not allow for complications. Identify secondary targets for termination. Engage and receive His blessing and remember all that you have achieved. Know that their is more to come.>

Ascendant, the mechanised fighting force would one day make war in the name of indomitable progress and in that same stead he sought to become greater still. Progress. Regression was not permitted.

His optics display twisted and adjusted generating a outline of the attachment of Infiltrators, selected from his expeditionary force for the mission, were silhouettes in the snowstorm. Integrated sensors of his helm immersed him in blizzard of data, his sensors twisting once more filtering out the red static of the storm scanning the environment for the operatives of his force.

36 Individuals. 12 Infiltrators. 23 Vnaguard. 1 Prime.

Each feeding back data across the battlenet adding their collective experiences and knowledge banks to his own. He knew this to be a field test, their first true operation within the regions of the veil they had been trained to destroy. He experienced it like no one man of mere flesh and blood could. Their power signatures began to radiate across the apex of a razored icy ridge. High-gain antennae from a swarm of disposable drones returned to him from the mire, feeling the pulses of energy spread across the landscape from the Valkyrie holding ground kilometres behind them and  became one with the distant forces of his command that had scouted ahead the desolate ice plains all this processed through his own nervous system, transmitted from the implant upon his spine.

<Sector Secure, awaiting command.>

<Proceed>

The solider moved with a hydraulic choreography, trudging in unison and their mantid gait in sympathy with the leading Infiltrators. Their optics radiated a green glow piercing through the storm, ever changing to adapt to an ever changing environment.

<Ascendants, all stop,>Jiro streamed.
His order received an immediate response. The infiltrators became still, like figures frozen in a pict. Standing like statues on the ridge dusted with red snow, the Vanguard and their squad leaders awaited further orders.

Bringing the metal digits of his chakra metal gauntlet to the side of his helm, Jiro made a series of delicate adjustments to otherwise clunky instrumentations. The silky flow of his officer's greatcloak, the rust-red of the desert, flapped behind him in the storm. He felt the presences of Phatom echo through him. Through his entire body. Through the synaptic of his brain cells. Through his very soul. He momentarily became one with the signals and saw the signatures of their targets moving across blood-streaked ice of the valley revealing a large entity further ahead. No doubt what these creatures had began stalking. Another gift from the Battlenet reached out to him.

<Secondary Target unknown.>

<Collating>

Crunching up through the ice, weaving through the column of his Vanguard, Jiro assumed the position on the razored ridge. Looking down through the bloody howling maelstorm into the valley below, his optics could barely make out their targets. His optics swiirled to life once more attempting to hone in on the signatures going through the various filters at his disposal but they remained nothing more than a blur amongst the maelstrom that whipped up around them.

He raised his right arm as if to call forth a hawk but it took on a far more mechanical shape, brass wings and clockwork cogs twisting and turned it was a creation of any god rather one of man in place of it's head a skull crimson eyes radiating outwards. <Get me a visual> Jiro ordered lanuching the clockwork creature in the crystal cold air swooping down towards the larger entity.

Buffeted by the streaming blizzard of red and static energies that flowed along it's wings it cut through the freezing maelstrom. Shapes began to smudge in the storm, several hulking creatures twice the size of any man each appearing brightly as the bird catalogued each target before fading back into smudges against a sheet of crimson. It counted 23 in total before turning it's attention to the creature they appeared to be stalking.

<Proceed>

The blur of the monstrosity came into focus the creatures form flashing up againste cycling database of those found upon the known world. Bigger than a truck, the beast slid through the snow and ice like a slug, warming the freeze beneath it to create a slippery trail that carried it's bulk. It's blubbery body covered in a carpet of shaggy hair while it's head was decorated in ivory antlers. A thin membrane extended between the network of prongs, filtering the howling gales for their bounty. Trapped algae funnelled down through hollow antlers and feeding tubes into the herbivore.

Data hadn't lied, the veil was an alien landscape even if previous expeditions had claimed it to co-incidence with the real one.

<Data Collected. Threat Assessed.>Jiro told Phantom.
<Conclusion: Non-threatening. Mission proceeding>
<Datafeed established. Consulting.> Phantom responded causing Jiro to once more order the halt of his men. <Phantom?>
<Assessment Confirmed... Halt... Parsing...>
Jiro's optics became a kaleidoscope of alerts and warnings. <Atmospheric disturbance detected. Incoming.>

Feeling Phantom once more reach into his mind he was forced down onto one knee in unison with the rest of his troop. One of the disadvantages to being a Ascendant, if required they could be forced to perform their duty. What appeared to be a meteorite - bright and white - blazed through the skies overhead, watching it strike the valley floor. A red cloud rocketed angerily for the sky, with a blast wave radiating out from the crater. <Brace for impact> Jiro ordered his voice calm but insistent. As the blizzard died about them and the wall of snow and fury roared up the valley side, securing themselves to the ice caps with a series of anchors. <3... 2... 1... impact>


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2015)

_
The Master and The Dog
Interaction Arc
Kei Sili_​


Who was this person in front of her? What was his plans? There was so many questions. Even at a young age she realized that Satoshi wasn?t someone that gave in without trouble. However, she counted herself lucky. A man such as him by her side, could make things easier for her. Just by his presences alone could sway a couple of people on her list. Although he disappeared and she realized that her leash on him wasn?t as tight enough for someone such as him. 

He didn?t have any ties to Fuzenkagure like Zenas did. He didn?t have any sort of loyalty. Everything about him was done at a whim, and that made him dangerous. There was also something that separated him from the dark skin beauty. That was the presences of a heart. A heart that she could get a good hold of. Zenas was a woman, and no matter how much she fought it, she had a heart. Although damaged, Kei could always see it, because that is how young girls are raised. So Kei was confident that Zenas would think twice of actually harming her or anyone Kei didn?t want her to do. 

Satoshi on the other hand was darker. Like a cloud was hanging over anything that held his heart. Maybe one day he?ll pledge his loyalty and the next this teeth would be at her throat. Kei couldn?t help but look at one of her servants. The one that was different. That was stronger than her. Although pledged his loyalty nonetheless. 

?Disappear.? With a wave of her hand her summoning?s disappeared without a word. Lucius burst into light and the shadows retreated back into her own shadow.

Though that was the difference between her then and her now?

Her younger self ached with self-worry. What if he betrayed her? Why couldn?t she sense a heart in him? Stuff that she would wrack her brain over day and night. Even if they shared the same bed. The same air and water. She would worry until her hair turned grey. Kei smiled at her joke as she flipped her hair. 

The shadows without command launched themselves at Satoshi. The hands brought him down to his knees. As they forced his head to look up at the ceiling. 

?Do you remember this position Satoshi?? Kei asked as she got up from the chair. The elegant way of her walking, even the way she talked almost came off angelic. As she reached down and glided her fingers through his hair and smiled, ?I brought your knees before? Does it feel good? To remember that time a long time ago??

?When you were on your knees countless of times before me??​
Her hands gently caressed every inch of his face. Ran through his hair and played with his curls. A smile etched on her face as she remembered the time she spent with him. 

?My first knight?.My first dog?.? Kei purred as she ran her fingers across his lips, ?My darling puppy has been gone for far too long.?

?You must have forgotten what it meant to be punished by me.?​
The shadows pulled both of his arms behind his back as the others forced his head down. Amongst the white walls. The white d?cor. The slight twinge of color here and there. In the middle of the living room. Kei gave him a taste of what he desired most from her. The reaction he probably wanted more than anything else. 

?You talk a lot, I didn?t know how opinionated you were.? Kei finally got on her knees and began to brush his hair with her fingers, ?Maybe you were always like this and I never knew. Though we never really got to know each other, did we? It was a spur of a moment type of thing. Wasn?t it??

The shadows forced Satoshi head on Kei?s lap as she traced the back of his neck. 

?My darling puppy. My precious dog.? Kei purred again, ?I am sorry, I have been a terrible master. I haven?t rewarded you. Nor have I got to know you. My, would you ever forgive me??

The shadow hands finally let him go as he laid on her lap?.

?Though speak out of line again.? Kei turned his face to her, ?And I?ll show you want I learned over the years you have been gone from my side.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Near Kirigakure*

*[Near Kiri, Cafe]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss Redux VI]​
[Pro Re Nata]​

While he leaned back into the wire back rest of the chair Satoshi relaxed his shoulders as the former nun explained herself. Hooking his left knee over his right Satoshi pulled his cup of coffee to his lips while he listened. His eyes cut to her from over the rim of the cup as she mentioned that he wouldn't want her death on his hands. Which in a way was true, though probably not in the way she suspected. After all, like she, he had all eternity on his hands and it would be nice to have allies that can be relied on in the near and foreseeable future. As he allowed what she said, trying to answer his questions, sink in and roll around in his mind he, himself thought deeply on the matter at hand. 

"Him?" 

The question rolled off his tongue while he closed his eyes and pulled the cup from his lips. Those near jade green orbs once again open as he sat the cup back onto the wire mesh table. His jaw lightly rolled to the left as he assessed her reaction to the short question that he put forward. Her eye told the whole story, it really wasn't something that she wanted to explain, not to him not to anyone. The thought in the back of his head centered around what she said earlier, about her and Aurora coming here, to this place to pick up some scroll. Summons in this day and age were contracted through blood to parchment, what he did with Kenno was of the old school. A practice that outside Kei with her shadows was rare. 

A moment or two passed and the former Nun felt the pressure, like Satoshi's whole decision rested on her answer to his question. Her lip quivered, as she rolled the thought in her mind, when it appeared as though she was going to speak, Satoshi is quick to stop her, "I can appreciate your want of secrecy. It's a trait I actually look for in people. So, as a sign of good faith between us. I won't ask you to divulge any information on this, 'him'. As far as my help is concerned." is stated as he leaned back into the chair again, "I am a businessman indebted to you and you have asked for my services. I shall do all I can, lets not have it ever be said that I have a shred of sanity eh?" is stated with an almost chipper smile as he allowed his hands to fall one over the other on his knees. 

"Tell me, have you ever heard of Concealment by Flame?" is asked his expression remaining dull and un telling. The blank stare did little to convey what he was speaking of and even though he called it by name, he was playing a version of the pronoun game. Which meant he wanted Kirisaki to ask him what it was, unless she knew of it. Which, given his pension for dated stratagems was very unlikely. Kirisaki quickly comes to this conclusion and as they say the more a person changes the more they stay the same, he wanted to be asked to speak more. Such an egotist. "She's a quick one, I think she's already figured you out." Kenno teased leaning over the table looking at the food that sat on her master's plate. 

"No."​
The undertone in that utterance told Satoshi that Kenno was correct, he had been found out but that didn't change the fact that she asked him nonetheless. "It's a strategy that our ancestors used well before the advent of modern technology. It involves the use of fire, or any source of light, at night to blind enemy forces to movements they made. It was historically used when the founder of the nation of Fire escaped pressures in the dead of night. The human eyes are amazing, but very flawed. Easy to fool or manipulate. Daily we miss about three fifths of what we see because the brain cuts out motion blur as we move our eyes or head. That is common knowledge for competent ninja though, as we use it to get missions done. 

The interesting thing is how the eye behaves in darkness when intense light is present. For normal eyes, anything behind the source of light is lost or very hard to see. It can also take up to three hours for an eye to adjust after the fact, if still lets say in the murky dark of a cave system. With the Sharingan it may take Thalia forty five minutes to an hour to recover. Unless it persists." is stated with a almost fox like grin. 


"So, If I'm also blind how does that help me?"​
Is quickly asked in hopes of breaking Satoshi's bubble. "Well, that is quite simple. I have an acquaintance that has perfected a filtering lens in the form of contacts. What they do is balance bright lights or flashes  in darkened areas to stop this form  of light blindness in combat situations. It'll officially go on the market in a few years. He however owes me a favor or two because of financial backing." is replied. "Regardless if you want me to get you in contact with him or not, I do have a small request. I would like to study one of her eyes. I promise not to destroy, mutilate or implant it in a person and will return it to you promptly when I'm done safe and preserved. In the case you may want two Sharingan or loose the first.    

Now, another question I have is, do you have any preferences of traps?" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Liquid Time*

*[Kei's Manor, Fuzengakure]​*​
[The Prodigal Knight IV]​*[Liquid Time]​*

The confused, almost damning look in Kei's eyes told Satoshi that his actions had left her at what would be considered a loss of words. It was clear that she no longer recognized the man that sat before her. Those burning ruby eyes cut from the bleeding man before her to her most prized servant, a summon of great power and loyal as the day was long. Her eyes close while she waved her slender arm through the air, with a mere command and gesture she sent the man away. Lucius pulled his left arm across his midsection and gave his mistress a deep bow. Though he may have disagreed with her wanting him to leave her alone with this boy he did as he asked. Then like a fragmenting shadow being chased by the sun the servant vanished into the shadows that lapped around Kei's body like a smoldering flame. 

Her body still held all the grace of the dancer she was as she drew the attention of the remaining human servants in her rhythmic  drop of her arm. Across from him she sat motionless for a moment in time, but as sure as the sun would rise her eyes open allowing the ruby light of her eyes to spill back into the world. Satoshi rolled his head to the side and just as he was wonder what she was up to, Kei's hound like shadows seem to move on their volition with no command given. Like waves battering the coast line they rise to fall on the puppeteer only to drag him to the ground before their master. A soft grin spread across her soft lips as Satoshi was forced to his knees with his head being pulled toward the ceiling. 

Kenno pulled herself to the edge of the sofa allowing her feet to be pulled up on the very edge of the leather. With a grin she wrapped her arms around her knees and simply awaited, with that venomous smile, what her master would do in response to this. As her Hands of Greed kept Satoshi in place, Kei pulled herself from the love seat she sat in. Making her way around him she allowed her hands to follow every curve of his face while she spoke of a time that now seemed so far into past it may as well have been a fairy tale, something that once held great meaning to him. Now was nothing more than a memory that he on occasion reflected upon. 

In her reminiscing of the past, she mentions punishment and in that instant both of his arms are wrenched behind his back by a pair of hands while another forces his head into a bow as she stooped next to him. His dark crimson blood spilled across the finely polished hardwood as she, herself knelt in the ever growing crimson pool. Drawing in his hair with her fingers her Shadows push his head onto her lap which allowed his blood to now directly spill on her while it drove the weapon all the deeper into his body. The tip of the weapon tore through his back as she traced a finger up his spine. As she gave her final warning to Satoshi, to not speak out of line again the hands that held him to her released their hold and congregate around the pair like dancing cobras watching their prey.   

Kenno was starting to get confused, why was he taking this from this woman? She had watched him on multiple occasions kill people for lesser offenses to him. Yet here he allowed it, why? A grin slipped across Satoshi's lips as he pulled his head from her lap. His blood had stained her pristine white dress crimson and for several moments he looked her eye to eye. A moment after that his left hand lifts to her face as he traced her jaw line with his fingers. Was this what she thought he wanted or was it secretly what she wanted for herself? To be wanted? His right hand pulls the blade from his chest and sends it skidding across the ground spreading his blood further across the grounds. 

In that quick instant he had a hand tucked under one of her thighs and he lifted her back up to the love seat while feinting a kiss, while his other hand ran over her figure, though it never came as he pulled away from her. From the concoction of blood that ran through his body the wounds he suffered were already healed as he stood back to his feet. "Very well." he states pulling his shirt too, "I never again will speak out of bounds with you Lady Sili." is added as he buttoned his shirt up. "I do believe this is the first time I've seen a guy cock block himself." Kenno stated after she had rolled back into the seat after watching what could have led to much more gratuitous fun. 

His green eyes cut to her rubys as he flicked his fingers pulling his Kunai back to him, "So tell me Lady Sili, what would you have your first knight do?" is asked while he vanished the blade into his own shadows. Afterwards he pulled his arms behind his back and looked over Kei who now seemed even more perplexed than she was when she was trying to figure out who he was earlier and again that question hung in the air, who was he? Where was the boy that begged to be tortured by her. Who was this and where was the Satoshi she got to work with all that time ago.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 28, 2015)

_Rosuto
We're All A Little Bit Messed Up Inside_











I saw a light at the end of a tunnel and I wonder what the warmth signified. Maybe it was a response to life reminding me of the slow breaths that kept me at the virtuous Earth, but then a chill crossed upon my spine, arching its grip ever closer to my throat, as if trying to halt any breath from escaping my lugs while the breeze hushed it's silent whispers. 

Placing fingers on lips and telling me _'It'll be okay.'_ Never have I ever been so comfortably involved in dying. As the cloud shifted into a storm, but with ease they merely swirled across a sphere bright enough to illuminate the world, but faint enough to leave a smile on my mien. Telling bedtime stories to dawn while the stars glared with admiration the spectacle of beauty death could impale in humanity. 

The torturous craven cycle which many find as rest, but many more had encountered loss. 

I am not insane.

I merely suggested that reality change, but men were too afraid to embrace a truth. I am an enemy, merely because I decided to take matters into the soiled hand of a child already destined for blood. I witnessed a loved seek her breath from lungs engulfed by death, as the chill of passing seasons had finally settled I have never felt so alone.

So ravaged. 

As if a twister came an burrowed the foundation of sadness from it's incarceration and surfaced disdain from the root of dead trees. My eyes crimsoned as a symbol, as a soul that had already lost it's purpose, but still breath with intent to justice. 

Misunderstood. 

Because I decided the weak needed a hero, but the strong needed a teacher. I became an oddity, juggling depression and loneliness, playing spin the bottle trying to kiss the wounded part of my disgusted past and heal, but each and every cycle I found myself at an impasse. 

I had shed blood and in part my blood has been shed, but at times like this I wonder, what is it to be God? 

To stand and watch as the world plays its game. To witness all move and correlate at and angle which you already see its future. Bored, maybe. Sitting at the maximum throne awaiting the failure of the inevitable until you set your army to banish the evil...

I want that. 

I want to become the one who banishes evil. To carefully pick the pieces and tell you to see what I see. That even in this hardened flesh you could never see what the scars really hold. Not a testament of strength, but a reminder of weakness. That I wasn't enough, that I wasn't true. That each and every escapade I came ever closer to dying. That every once of blood I did it not for myself, but for you. 

For everyone who died at a point and cannot reclaim their anger, those who have unfairly lost their privilege of happiness due the influence of the great and powerful. I am here to hear your voice. I came cross a man who symbolized a devil, a creature most foul that men cries and sorrow fuel its cycle. 

Living on bridges it festered from images of empathy and hope, merely to crush them under its heel, with broken mirror and dreams, he destroyed families and smiles, as if that would help his mirrors cast better reflections. And friends have become enemies, smile lie barb wires, not to keep us out, but to keep us in.

Offering nooses and razors as parting gifts when reality strikes it's mark, nobody ever understand the turmoil. 

_'This is what happens when you drag your friends into this little twisted game  of ours.'_

Brings me to this Rosuto (Lost) and Tamashii (Soul) are merely a method the world had showed it sense of humor. 

How much blood must I spill before I find justice?  ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2015)

*Crashing Festivals
*_An Adventure on Pillar Island_

________________________

One by one, Ren watched the colourfully dressed tourists get off the boat. One of them was bound to be the shinobi hired by their mutual client. And yet, even as the last person stepped off the shaky gangway there was still no sight of him. _This is getting ridiculous. _Ren tapped his foot against the ground irritably, his face fixed into a scowl. "Damn it," the Houki muttered to himself for the fifth time in a row, and turned around to face Dan and Nia. "We're not waiting anymore. He can make his own way to us, if need be." Thirty minutes was long enough. 

"You sure that's a good idea?" Dan asked, peering at his friend through his aviator sunglasses. The scout turned, looking uneasily at the tower like island spiralling above him. "We're on an S-class mission; more manpower is good, isn't it?"

"We're also on a time limit. There's not much time before the festival, and there are other groups looking for this princess," Ren reminded him. _That, and it'd make for a terrible mission report. 'What was the cause of failure in your mission?' Oh, we spent most of our first day standing idly by the dock waiting for our team mate to show up, utterly oblivious to the fact that the Rogue Knights had already found and killed the target. 

_"I agree," Nia nodded. "The rotten salt stink is making me feel sick, anyway," she added. He had to admit that the kunoichi was looking a little pasty. Or, at least, as pasty as a dark skinned kunoichi from Kumogakure could possibly look.

"Alright, alright," Dan replied, rolling his eyes in a way that he surely must have thought was subtle and escaped Ren's attention. It didn't, but he ignored it anyway. There were far more grating things on his mind. 

The Houki walked on ahead, muttering all the while. "If I had known the client would hire a tardy to work with us, I would have taken someone else with us. Taneda, maybe. Or Izumi. A sniper is always useful..." He sighed, closed his eyes and turned his face towards the cloudless sky. A single bead of sweat dripped down his face. _Hell, but it's hot on this island. _Ren had forgotten how hot the coasts of the Land of Fire could be. Already in the evening, and still the sun was mercilessly blazing down. He could feel his shirt begin to stick to his skin. 

Dan seemed to be no worse for wear, however. In his ridiculously colourful looking holiday clothes and straw hat, the pale skinned runner looked positively beaming as he soaked up the sun. _I hope he gets burned. _Even Nia, sea sick as she was, didn't seem to mind much. She too was dressed quite lightly; a plain looking summer dress with a shuriken holster attached to her shoulder and waist. The two of them looked at each other, then looked back at him. "... maybe you should get a change of clothes?" the two suggested in unison. 

He looked down. Dark pants, leather shoes and a long sleeved white shirt. _Versatile in every setting but tropical summer, apparently. _Ren gave a sigh, then returned with a slow nod. "Maybe." Hell, but he hated this place already. ​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 29, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
It Must Be Fate
_____________________________

So he wanted the sharingan eye? Well truth be told, for someone as naturally curious as him, who wouldn't? Even though the sharingan's secrets have been largely discovered over the past century there are still many mysteries that cloud it. Any person would like to research it. With that said, that kind of knowledge in the wrong hands could prove volatile. Regardless, Satoshi had made an offer I couldn't refuse, it would garner me an advantage over Thalia, and I couldn't pass up a single one. I knew there was no other choice, so I had to accept it, and with a heavy sigh agreed to the deal.

"Fine, I'll allow you to inspect the eye for three days, but I expect the eye unharmed and returned by the final night."

One thing that I've read that bothered me though had been the fact that the sharingan manifests itself when an Uchiha's emotions reach an intense high, and a chakra is secreted from their brains making the eyes. Each Uchiha is different though and so is their chakra, and from what I've read from century old reports is one constant in taking the sharingan from an Uchiha: The eye was taken while the Uchiha was alive. Why was that? Was it because the chakra from that Uchiha would remain in the eye as long as they were alive? It is true that the users chakra vanishes after death...well, it makes sense how our Sixth Hokage, Kakashi Hatake could apparently not deactivate his sharingan as it wasn't his chakra to control, and there's also Rosuto who I haven't seen deactivate his own. But if the only way to use the eye is to remove it before killing them, then that had to mean I had to take her eyes before killing Thalia.

Normally just finding a corpse would be a wealth of information, Satoshi could study what type of chakra she had, what jutsu's she utilized, and what the sharingan did with all of that. However he would have to dissect and ruin the corpse to do that, which is counter productive. On the other hand with a chakra fueled eye he'd be able to inspect it in other ways without harming the eye. It would be the best case scenario and I'd still have the eye intact afterwords. Did he know this would have to be the case and was purposely burdening me, or did he not think this through? Either scenario I'd probably still have to take the eye before her death.

"It hasn't been something I've factored, but before killing her I would have to take the eye. It'd be best for both of us as I believe that's the only way for the sharingan to stay active after being removed from the user. I've done a bit of research and in the past all Uchiha's who have had their eyes transplanted to another were alive when their eyes were removed. It can't just be a coincidence...I wonder if it's the same for Rosuto..."

I don't know when, but at some point I just started talking to myself. Strangely enough Satoshi didn't find an opportunity to interrupt me, which was actually the silence that broke my speech. I looked back at him and realized that I still had a question I needed to answer though. Getting my mind back on track I looked back at the white haired puppeteer, laying out what I thought would be a good game plan.

"Well I have a few ideas for traps, but I also figured that you'd be a good person to bounce ideas off on whether or not certain things are plausible. Well - "

~Later That Night~

I leaned back in my chair, and noticed my coffee was no longer steaming.  I had taken not more than a sip and now, what I could assume, was cold.  A small frown came upon my face as I signaled for the waitress to come  over. As she made her way over I tried to rack my head around how much  time had passed, it hadn't seemed like we spent any longer than twenty  minutes here but I'm sure it was a bit longer than that.

"What would you like - oh, did you not like your coffee?"

A little embarrassed, I admitted "No,  it's fine. I just didn't notice the time go by and it's cold, I'll pay  for both this cup and the next, I'd just like a new one please."  The waitress looked a little confused as she openly said "Well it has  been almost two hours now, so of course it would be cold by now.  Regardless I will give you another cup promptly."

Two hours? Where did the time go? I looked over to Satoshi almost as if I  expected him to answer the question but all he had was a little smirk  on his face. I couldn't read what he was thinking at the moment. I let  out an exhausting sigh, reminding myself of all the discussion that had  transpired tonight. Maybe it was a coincidence, but talking to someone  about my plans had made it seem more real, and at the same time, more  likely to fail. Satoshi never stated it, but I could tell that this had a  pretty decent chance at failing. I'm glad though that I've realized  this real possibility, only for the fact that I'll be both more careful  and more aware of that chance. Now I was just waiting for my coffee, and  I had wanted to spark some sort of conversation between the two of us  just so it wasn't so quiet.
"I hadn't realized so much time had passed, but I suppose it doesn't matter when time doesn't really factor in for one of us."

I said almost sarcastically, but it was true, it didn't honestly matter  how much time I wasted because I have as much time as I want. However as  I stare at Satoshi's face his expression gave me a weird feeling, like  he was almost laughing at the statement. I could tell there was  something he was hiding but I didn't want to push the subject any  further if he wasn't willing to just come out with it. 

"Well  I feel as if I've pushed out of this plan as I could have. How about  after my cup of coffee we go back to the inn if you're ready to go? Well  in any case, I'm honestly surprised about your company though, I didn't  think you'd be this...normal underneath all your insanity. Watching  plays, going to cafes, eating at nice restaurants. Tell me, what else do  you do that's _normal_?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 29, 2015)

Speechless.

Yes, that is the first word that would come to mind if someone were to see the two shinobi that were lying amidst the empty terrain inside the forest of the Land of Tea. Akashi Uzumaki and Hitomi Hyuga couldn?t even utter a sound before the scenery that the mere entrance of the figure standing right where their gazes were focused, caused. The intense flames surrounding the area adding tension and chills through the spine of the youngsters from Konoha. If witnesses existed, they could only compare such image with a picture, a piece of art which soul would only emit an obnoxious vibe of future calamity. At the top of a small rocky path as the core of the hell spreading to their sides, a black-haired man stood. A very informal attire which at the same time gave a feeling of being perfect for battle was wore by the subject. Cold and severe dark slate gray eyes looking down on the red-haired guy and the black-haired woman. An imposing presence daring them to make another abrupt movement that would end with more than a scratch on their bodies.

"S-sen...pai"

The voice of the only female present barely made its way out from her mouth as she spoke. Just that word took effort enough to feel tired already. On the other hand, the red-haired male was paralyzed, a stream of emotions rose within his being and yet not even a sound was capable of coming out from him. He was right there. The person the two of them have been looking for was standing in front  and they were just there wounded and completely immobile. By the time two teens realized it, something  ahd already struck them and knocked them down over and over, the Byakugan was not helping at all this time before the force that aggressively attacked. When it was over and Akashi realized who the responsible of this was, they didn?t know what to do! 

That man over there was like a force of nature.

Finally a voice calling out to the couple took them out of the shock.

"I heard Konoha has been looking for me, but to think they would send you two."

The voice of the member of Jigoku took them out from their state as they finally realized the situation they were in. They didn?t expect it, even though those two were aware that this may have been a trap, they weren?t ready for something like this. "So, what is it that you want? Believe it or not, I?m a busy person."his words reaching them as a monotone and emotionless speech."By the way, have you gotten worse? Well I suppose that being asleep for months kind of affects a person for a good while."his ice cold orbs fixed on the Hyuuga girl. On the other hand Hitomi was still wondering what was it that she should tell him, but she just couldn?t think straight, not with those eyes resembling black holes that aimed to suck her in.  

"Asshole, you...you haven?t changed one bit since two years ago."finally both former ANBU looked at the red-haired guy. He stood with some difficulty but nothing particularly hard to do. "We came here for you. To get answers from you!" in the end his eyes clashed with Akaya?s as he ushered those words"We came to see if you truly were part of Jigoku. We came to see if it was you the one who killed those two Daimyos and even more..."

"If both answers are affirmative. We are meant to offer an alliance with Jigoku."

"That much is not enough reason to look for me. What is it? Did you screw up again? Are those assholes trying to make me wipe their asses even now?! Sorry, I can?t say anything about an alliance but even if _that man_ were to accept, I wouldn?t lend a hand whenever you needed. I told it to Takao when I was imprisoned and now I?m telling you, I?m done with Konoha."

The shinobi of the leaf processed the jinchuriki?s answer for a moment. Could they take those words as an affirmative answers to both questions? Could they take it as a "Yes, I?m from Jigoku and I killed those two"? The byakugan activating in the eyes of his former kouhai and the fiery stance from the Uzumaki, couldn?t do but make Akaya show a scornful grin."Then, we will have to proceed with our orders and dispose of you."

"Seriously what the fuck man? They killed Urara-neechan, the killed Kaito-san and the rest of your squad!! They put Hitomi in a coma that lasted close to a year, they almost killed YOU!! First you massacre part of the Uchiha clan including manami and her dad, and now you are working for them?! WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU!!??"

Hitomi didn?t say a thing, she herself wanted answers too.

In an instant, a violent breeze passed between them to allow an instant later for them to feel how the Shikigami was standing back to back with them."I don?t give a shit, I?m way better than when I was in Konoha. And I?ll say this just once, If you?re selling I?ll buy. If you are trying to eliminate me...Not even ashes will be left of you."

"I thought we were friends...even if it was difficult to get along with you, i still believed that."

"That so? You were the only onewho thought that then. "

With an abrupt spin the black-haired man attacks and the battle comences, as the reminiscence of those days assaults him.

*[BROKEN MASK ARC BEGINS]*​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 30, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Near Kirigakure*

*[Cafe Near Kiri]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss Redux VII]​
[Pro Re Nata]​

A coy smile slipped across Satoshi's lips at the question. It was actually the second time this evening that Kirisaki voiced amazement over just how normal Satoshi could appear to be, despite his insanity as she put it. Then came a very peculiar question, one that made his coy smile split into a bit of laughter, some of the only honest laughter that Satoshi ever did. "Tell me Ms. Shinko, what is normal for a Shinobi?" is queried in return. The look on the ex nun's face quickly turns from genuine curiosity to really? Are you going to be an ass hole again? What was it with this puppeteer that fought being humanized? Was it his ego or was he just have a predisposition to being a jerk? Either way as she looked away from him, she was done trying to play human with him. He obviously wasn't wanting to go along with it. 

On his part, at least to him, it was a very honest question. What was normal for people who are trained to kill from a very young age? Was normal eating at cafes? Or was it being in the depths of a mission where life and death hung in the balance? Was normal having a conversation that went no where, or was holding a blade to someone's throat the norm? "I like long walks on the beach, singing and some dancing as well." is finally replied. The notion that Satoshi would even say anything remotely close to this was strange and enough to pull Kirisaki's gaze back to his. His face was blank and held nothing that would allow her to distinguish if his statement was true or false. It wasn't until he lightly laughed and tilted his head to the side that she figured he was pulling her leg. 

"Keep this up Sat and she may skin you alive." Kenno lightly remarks her head now laying against the table those blue eyes fixated on the now empty plate. It had been so long since she actually ate anything, though she didn't really hunger at all. "It was a poor attempt at humor or sarcasm, I do admit. As far as normal activities, I've already stated that I enjoy watching sunrises. my absolute passion however, is reading. I love to read." is stated as the waitress brought Kirisaki her fresh cup of coffee. "My passion is history, the past is such an interesting work of fiction. Wouldn't you say?" is asked while Kirisaki pulled her cup to her lips.

That one good eye cut up to the puppeteer, did he just say that history was an interesting work of fiction?

"Did you just say that history was a work of fiction?"​
The question rolled off her lips and she was quick to realize her mistake but the genie was out of the bottle and there was no putting it back in. Surprisingly though the puppeteer was clean cut on the matter. "Not in the sense of fiction, in most cases we only get one side of the story and usually the loosing side is demonized by the victors. So in a way, not the whole truth." is simply replied. The ex nun blinked as she pulled the cup back to her lips. That was the shortest answer she had ever gotten from him. "My favorite author was born in what is today the Land of Sound, over a hundred and eighty years ago though, it was a group of villages that fell between Konoha and Suna. A place of rice patties. Tsukuda, Shuji in early life was a simple patty farmer. He sold his product in Suna. That was until the Kazekage put the Shukaku in his son. Gaara." is stated while he folded his arms over his chest.

"On that day he was crippled in that event when the Shukaku attacked the Village. Normally this would be where someone is written from the pages of history, but he went back home and began to write. What he produced was a tome called the Art of War. The people of his age largely ignored it as he had no experience in warfare or the like, today however its a favorite amongst businessmen and even some ninja simply because of the wisdom that Shuji put into it. If you'd like a copy I have several, it may help you with your Thalia problem." is added. The small talk lasted a few more moments as the Nun finished her coffee, as she put the cup down, Satoshi got back into contact with Rikka who agreed to send another Wind Mouse to pick them up. 

Standing Satoshi, he again played the gentleman and helped her from her seat. Offering her his arm again they walked toward the theater where they would meet their ride back to the Inn. This time it was a dark navy blue mouse with a ribbon tied in its tail, signifying it was female, if her voice didn't hint to the fact. In a blur of speed they were off again. 

-Phoenix Inn Later-

Asking her to join him one last time the elevator slides open to the large room that he rented on a monthly basis. As the doors to the elevator slid open they are greeted by the smell of fresh apple pie and it was then that the puppeteer remembered that he had ordered it. Pity they had already ate. After sitting her Satoshi picked the pie up and walked it toward the fridge. "If you'd like to go over some of my traps, I have some sketched out in that book on the table." he stated opening the door. As he put the pie away, Kirisaki pulled the book over to herself, it was still opened to the page Satoshi was drawing her portrait on before they ate dinner. "I do apologize for being over talkative." is stated out of the blue as he walked over with a pitcher of water and two glasses. "I have immensely enjoy the conversations we've had tonight though." is added as he sat down. 

Setting the pitcher and glasses down he pulled his seat forward and locked his fingers together, "Before we get into the trap aspect of the plan I've been thinking. I honesty believe there is just as much in historic records that point to the fact that the Uchiha doesn't need to be alive for the eye to be valid, I'm unsure of how Rosuto came across his Sharingan but, records declassified by root in the last century points to one being able to harvest Sharingan after the death of the body. Sai was pretty detailed in the fact that Danzo collected a fair amount of Sharingan after the clan's destruction at the hands of Itachi. 

There is also the case of the Byakugan that Ao was in the possession of. Not only did it come from the corpse of Hizashi, it was also sealed by the family seal on death. So in that light, you may not need to keep her alive. I will follow your lead on this matter however." is stated as he poured them each a glass of water.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 30, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
The Eternal Flame

Hatori legs fell weak using the nearby statue for support his eyes coming to meet those of the Sage who stood watching the two from a distance stood as proud as ever. "You orchestrated this, didn't you?"Hatori asked Wakashi whose response was in a crude yet comforting tone, "I did indeed but for good reason. You both now know the truth as to what Atheon truly is, and how this all began. Although I know not what the king and queen told you in their final moments."

Hatori looked to April who shrugged causing him to turn back, "Hatori... the owl I mean... said to seek out the Black Citadel and a book?"

With this news the sage would give a heavy sigh, his fears and concerns realised. His demeaour had changed at a moments notice now looking back at them with a great despair one which seemed to pierce right through him. "This is the path they would have you take, then?"

"Sensei.... is their something wrong?"Hatori asked although he wished he didn't. "The Black Citadel is Kagegakure's representation within the veil, walking this path is a narrow thread you might well become yet another pawn in a game between true gods."

"...A game?"April asked instinctively curious as to what he meant by true gods, the sage hesitated, such knowledge was forbidden and for good reason many sought to attain divinity and each time it had caused chaos and destruction only growing the ravenous power but he relented, if they could put an end to his eternal torment...

"Mifune, has he informed you of Amok?"

Hatori paused then nodded, "Yes of course. The commandant of the veil and the one in charge of seeing to it's maintenance and security. Why?"

Wakashi gave a concerned glance upon the boy wondering how fate would treat him on this expedition, it was no easy task and Hatori knew that but to what extent. "You will learn much in that place, but not all of it will be welcomed news and some may warp you in ways you cannot imagine."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 30, 2015)

Bureiku
-Machines Collide-​
Bureiku stepped up onto the deck of the Valkyrie, the heat of it's chakra infused engines causing the air to combust around it, the brass cogs of the machine gave a delicate purr of life, their in the cockpit were two pilots seemingly preforming their flight checks. In his mind all machines had were spiritual in a sense, perhaps even alive they had more recently began to certainly qualify to the definition of life. As automated fabrificators constructed, oils and hydraulic engines served as a cold yet potent life blood of the machine, pistons were nothing more than a mechanical muscle but having said all that none could think for themselves they were slaved but performed their intended purpose without error or fault... if designed correctly.

The captain would lean out of her seat and look back at Bureiku giving a brief smile, his eyes moved with purpose as he witnessed the crudely fashioned mechanical brass arm. "Forgive us, we are performing flight checks now and then we'll get you to Konoha on wings of blessed flame."

"It is fine Captain, just be sure not to accidently fire that frontal weapons."He stated with a uncomfortable tone, why would he be given a machine designed for battle when they could of simply sought out a chartered flight? Sure it'd cost them a pretty penny but it wasn't like they cared, their business was a well oiled machine.

"We aren't carrying a payload sir, besides all weapon systems are currently disabled for retrofit."She responded catching his attention and curiosity he rose the question, "Retrofitting, please do tell I do not recall authorising such a thing."

"Aye sir, Genji is fitting us with Caliver cannons in preparation for a expedition into the rift. I thought you would of been made aware considering..."

"Please continue captain."He said his hands fiddling with gears and a small computer located upon the wrist of the Aegis flashing satisfactory blue hues with each press of a button as he ran his own system checks. "Well the Shadowblade is also preparing to be deployed within the rift. We are to recover something from within but as always we are kept in the dark as to what."

Bureiku tensed, what was Genji thinking had he not told him of the dangers of that blasted place. They could freely travel back and forth between this world and the veil but what was stopping the opposite from happening? They knew nothing and yet sought to pillage it for resources and artefacts of a long lost decade, this vision of a golden technological age was starting to become not only bothersome but dangerously close to catastrophe. He remembered the last time a expedition returned... half the deck crew died in the resulting fire fight.

"I hope he knows what he is doing."Bureiku grumbles.

"Well you did design the shadowblade as a war machine, as it stands it has been sitting in a trainyard unused."

"That captain, is because it is incomplete."He stated taking her statement personally he wasn't in the mood for people criticising his work. The captain was quick to sit back into her seated position and continue her work taking a moment to think more carefully with her words, "Sorry. I didn't mean any disrespect."

"It's fine, it has just been a bad day that can only get worse."He grunts hearing the creek of the loading ramp being pulled back up behind him, turning he made certain to buckle himself into the chair. They made powerful machines but few designed for comfort, he was expecting a bumpy ride.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 2, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Land of Bone*

*[Land of Bone, Two Years Ago]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss XVII, Sasori's Hidden Arts XXIII]​
_-The Hitokugutsu Protocol XI, Finale-_​

*When the Lamb broke the fourth seal, I heard the voice of the fourth living creature saying, "Come and see." I looked, and behold, an ashen horse; and he who sat on it had the name Death; and Hell was following with him. Authority was given to them over a fourth of the earth, to kill with sword and with famine and with pestilence and by the wild beasts of the earth.
- Revelation Chapter 6, Verse 7-8 *​
"Besides, we have your cloths." Masuyo adds tossing them to the floor. Kenno's face flushes red, realizing she was naked she dropped her sword which clatters off the ground noisily. After a moment or two, as the woman quickly dressed herself, it vanished as she undid the summoning. "Fine, I can't kill you, betray you or leave. What are you planning to do with me? Surly not what I think your thinking.." is asked her face flushing green with the ill thought running through it. Satoshi held his hand up, "Not that, I assure you. My dear Kenno you are now my weapon a Hitokugutsu or Human Puppet. The first thing you will do, is finish the contract that was initially placed on your head." is stated. 

In that instant Kenno felt her body go limp, Satoshi had popped the marble out of the iris and closed it, now she was only aware of what was going on as Satoshi controlled her body back over to the table.  Just what did he mean? 

"Rest up Rikka, tomorrow we leave for Ishigakure." Rikka bats her heavy eyelids a time or two, but nods in agreement. "Okay Zan." is yawned while she walked out. "Do you really think your going to skip us out of this? I have to make sure your plan that all this effort is for, isn't for nought.", "Report to Kiyoko you mean? Regardless, you two better be ready then, I will leave without you two." 

"!?"

-A Few Days Later-        

Have you ever felt so helpless that it actually hurt? That regardless of what you said or did that you were left as little more than a victim and spectator?

It was the, wee, early hours of the morning and daybreak was threatening as the rosy red glow of the first rays of light could be seen dancing on the horizon. Yet, as early as it was the pungent smell of death clung to the air like glue clung to paper. 

"STOP IT!" 

Phantom hand bang on the impervious bars of the cell she was locked in, through her own 'eyes' Kenno watch as the deep crimson of her family was spilled across the old oak floors of their ancestral home. One after one bodies crumpled to the ground as her blade is the judge, jury and executioner for the very people that raised her up. Behind her Satoshi followed a hand controlling her actions while his vile clones subdued any that would try run from their fate. "Please stop, they've done nothing!" is begged as she pounded her fist off the inner surface of the marble that traveled the rail system in her body. In response to this, as Satoshi can hear her, a chuckle slips from the lips of the Puppeteer. "Is that so?" is asked. The massacre was almost complete as her younger brother, the very one that was forced to watch her transformation, sobbed in a corner. 

Three brothers, two sisters, five cousins, the seven children of siblings and cousins, two uncles and three aunts. Those were all the bodies that littered this home, now a monument to how often it was human that wronged human. Sitting down in a chair Satoshi motions for Kamiko and Masuyo to bring in her parents, the last remaining remnants of this family's past. "Mr. Josei, do you have anything you would like to confess to your daughter?" is asked even as the blood of his family dripped from the blade of his daughter's weapon. "Fuck you" Satoshi shook his head to this, almost laughs too as he motions for Masuyo to bring Kenno's mother up. "Fine, we'll start with the old bird then, how would you like to see her go?" is asked as lady Josei is pulled along by the younger Kunoichi. "Rikka." from the doorway the young dark haired girl stepped, in her hands was a tray lined with all manner of gruesome looking implements. "Wait!"

Holding a hand up, Rikka pauses then looks to the older man who had tears building in his eyes, "What is it that you want from me?! Haven't you done enough to us?" Satoshi shook his head, "Is that really all you had to say? Kenno." motioning with his hand, the puppet stepped forward a hand moving over the deadly objects that lined the silver crested tray. Settling on a rather larger steak knife, the puppet pulls it from the tray and looks at it almost blankly. "PLEASE, please don't make me do this!" is sobbed from within the prison while her father cried just as loudly, "What have you done to my daughter?!" Pulling his gaze from the floor a familiar grin slipped across Satoshi's face, "Only what you help put in motion when you allowed her to fall for your disgrace and be banished from her home." is simply replied while he stood.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 2, 2015)

*Kirisaki Shinkō*
It Must Be Fate
_____________________________

While his words were probably reported true, I just wasn't sure if it had been worth the risk. Many secrets had been written as stories and fables, such as the tale of Shisui Uchiha who had both his eyes plucked out before his death, or even Izuna, the legendary Madara's brother who he stole his eyes apparently before he died as well. Of course these tales could have been stretched and twisted as the years go by, so is that really a base of proof I could use? The easier way would be just to kill Thalia then take her eyes afterwords, but would her sharingan remain? Was that a risk I was willing to take?

"Well, whatever the case may be it'll probably completely depend on the situation. If I can't strike for the kill but she's leaving one of her eyes vulnerable I'll probably go for it. Otherwise I'll probably just kill her. Speaking of which, I'm going to be meeting with Rosuto in a short while if everything goes according to plan, so maybe I'll be able to glean some information from him."

Satoshi raised an eyebrow but didn't question me nor my motives. It was at this point where, as I figured, he had stopped wanting to question everything I was doing or saying. I knew everything I was partaking in was both a huge gamble and risk, hell, the odds of me beating Thalia were nigh, but I feel like the gap between us has become the smallest that it'll ever be for a long time. If I don't strike now who knows if she'll become even more powerful. 

"I...I'm forsaking myself quite a bit here aren't I? I'm pulling off all these gambits, joining the Jashin Church, teaming up with you, maybe getting help from Rosuto...It's strange really. I'd consider Zell and Edie good friends but it never even crossed my mind to go ask them for help. Do you want to know why?"

It was almost like the reverse situation from earlier, but given Satoshi's smug look he wasn't about to stop me. Maybe it was giving him some satisfaction that I was relying on him for something like this instead of Zell, or maybe it was something completely different, but he wasn't going to interrupt me. With a huff of my breath I continued.

"They're both strong in their own right and could provide aid that neither you nor Rosuto could. However this is the reason why I'm selfish - I couldn't ask either of them to risk their lives for me. Edie on one hand is quite the gifted medic, while Zell is a powerhouse, but if anything were to happen to them while they were helping me, I wouldn't forgive myself. I'd curse myself for all of eternity."

I managed to get a small chuckle from Satoshi, as he mulled over my words and jumping to an obvious conclusion. "So that means you'll use us, because you see us as scum. You see this as your chance for us to make things right with you, and if we die along the way then it will be all okay because it's retribution for the wrongs we've committed against you. It's a backwards sort of thinking, but I'm fine with it. However, you better not make your intentions so clear with that Rosuto, I'm sure he'd resist a bit more than I."

I bit my lip. I couldn't completely deny his statement, part of it, the selfish part of my heart agreed with everything he just said. However there was something else that nagged at me, something else that pushed me in this direction.

"That's not all though...Edie, she may act arrogant and self-centered, but I know that she actually cherishes the bonds she makes. When it comes down to it, she'd risk it all just so we could both make it out. Zell on the other hand...Well, you've seen it first hand. He'd lay down his life for me to stay alive...However..."

Satoshi raised an eyebrow. "However?"

"You and Rosuto are fundamentally different from those two. I do have to say, both of you laid down your own lives for me in separate occasions, but a lot has changed since then and now. From my own assumption, I'd believe now you'd take a different course. While I think you'd still try to protect me, you wouldn't risk it all to save me, especially since I'm placing myself into the lions jaw. Rosuto on the other hand is the complete opposite - he won't lift a finger to help me physically. In fact, he still might be after my head. However, as I said you both have helped me in the past, and where our relations are now I have exceeding hopes that neither of you will be casualties."

Another laugh emerged from Satoshi's mouth, this time giving me a pause of concern. After it had died down he had started up talking. "You don't want any casualties? That's a riot coming from a member of the Jashin church."
 Of course he had to make a small snide remark.

"Like I said, I joined the church to get closer to Thalia. Besides, after what you both have done for me in the past it would leave a bad taste in my mouth if you died for me."

Satoshi's eyes were once again examining me, almost as if he was trying to find a proper response to reply with. "Is that so? Even though both Rosuto and I have endangered not only your own life - but those of your friends in the past? Can you really look past that and feel guilty if one of us were to die? Wouldn't you feel a bit of satisfaction knowing that no one else were to die or be harmed by our hands?"

I remained silent.

"Well whatever the case may be, I think we've covered most of our bases. I will send out a notice to you in the near future for a time we should rendezvous so we can set up a date for the assassination. Truth be told against an enemy that strong it'd be best to attack her when she has her guard down and end it in one hit, but I doubt you'd be able to fool her sharingan."

Once again, shoving the truth into my face. I knew it would be best to end it on a surprise attack, hell, that's the only advantage I probably truly had in that fight. Even with everything else it probably just made things even for us _at best_, if I really wanted to defeat Thalia in a fight I'd have to rely on some serious luck to beat her out. I let out a sigh, accepting that the main points had all been covered. Closing his book full of traps, I made my way to the elevator door before Satoshi pipped up again.

"You don't have to leave. It's dark out and there's plenty of space in my bed."

I didn't even have to look at him to know he was just trying to get a reaction out of me. I took a deep breath, not wanting to give him the sort of reaction he probably wanted. Instead, after regaining my composure I turned to face him, and with a smile admitted proudly.

"The day I share a bed with you is the day I die, and that day will never come so I bid you farewell."

I turned and signaled for the elevator door to open. Like earlier his attention seemed to be grabbed by something. No longer questioning it I positioned myself into the elevator before clicking the lobby button, the metal room closing its doors and dragging me downstairs. I let out a sigh - Satoshi was surprisingly more...human than I remembered, but at the same time he gave off a weird aura. Something wasn't right with him, well, besides the obvious serial killer thing he has going on. Whatever it was I couldn't bother with it, we were on the same side now and we all had our secrets. 

Stepping out of the lobby I made my way to the train station near by which had trains running every three hours in the middle of the night, with any luck I wouldn't have to wait long. With all that said I accomplished a few things while I was here. I tracked down the person who was attacking the churches and priests, made him stop for as long as I was after Thalia, and even advanced a bit further in my plan to take her down. All in all this was rather productive. With a smile on my face I could say this mission went better than I could have ever anticipated. ​


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2015)

_
The Master and The Dog
Interaction Arc
Kei Sili
_​
It was almost graceful as Kei got out the chair once more and flew into Satoshi’s arm. She wrapped them around tightly around his body and placed her head directly to his chest. Her finger tips brushed over the muscles that he developed over the years. Completely different from the lean boy she met a long time ago. She closed her eyes she nuzzled her head into his chest. 

“You are back.” Kei whispered into his shirt, when she looked up at him her ruby eyes sparkled, “No matter what has happened over the years. You’ve returned to me.”

Kei reached up and cupped his face, “You’ve returned to me….My precious one….”

Her voice was smooth and warm. The way she looked at Satoshi was almost like a lover. If someone were to come in, it would have seemed like it. Or at least if they looked at her. Satoshi was hard to read, but as Kei eyes scanned through his. She felt like she was reading a book that she hasn’t picked up since she was a child. The familiarity was there. It was real between them. Each touch was like flipping a page of a story that she knew all too well. 

As she brushed through his hair, maybe a couple of pages she didn’t remember. However as she carefully removed her hands from his face. There was nothing that mattered. Not the cold air of the ac that blew the house. Nor the stained wooden floor. Or how her dressed was ruined and her hair had remnants of his blood. For a minute in time, maybe they were looking at nothing but each other. There was something between them. Maybe not friends, nor lovers, not even business partners. However, there was nothing denying that something connected them. 

“A lot of things have changed.” She explained not once letting the distance between them increase, “A lot of things have happened. My goals haven’t changed. However, the world around me has.”

“My village has been destroyed, my people spilt between themselves, and everything seem so small in retrospect…However…”

Kei smiled, “My piece have returned to me…I can feel it….”

Kei grabbed Satoshi as she nuzzled herself into his chest and wrapped her arms around him. 

“You become stronger…” Kei purred, “So strong….So powerful…”

“It makes me hunger….”

Almost as if it was a sign, a bright light materialized from Kei’s back, and almost not giving Satoshi a moment to think a thick dagger appeared from the light. Kei smiled as Satoshi escaped her clutches. The light began to morph and shape into Lucius. 

“How long has it been since I’ve been on the field?” She touched her lips, “How long since it been since I’ve actually felt a good rush?”

Kei face flushed as she tried to control the raging blush. Her mouth began to water as she looked at Satoshi, a sickening smile formed as she licked her lips. 

“I’m so hungry Satoshi~” Kei purred as she turned to Lucius and looked up at him. 

“Will you feed me?’


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 5, 2015)

A Black Citadel
The Carrion Prince​
Each step was a mountainous task beneath the weighing elemental forces of the surrounding storm, the red dust at his feet giving way with every step. His once clean crisp cloak had turned to ash and all that remained of his plated armour was draped to one side where the fabrics had been ripped and shredded by the sand belt it had been four months and his lips had long lost any form of moisture becoming almost grey and tainted in exotic energies that sparked across the landscape and over his form.

The only thing that kept him alive was that same energy refusing to let him ever truly die amongst the void, still he endured it knowing full well at what the future might hold. He knew Dendar had left April's home a barren world but hadn't expected her to be capable of such a thing as devouring the sun. His eyes shifted to look upon the owl on his shoulder barely recognisable her feathers had turned from a pure azure hue to something daunting dripping in ancient blood and crimson eyes that pierced through the storm. The veil was no wander for as long as they had, but they were left with no choice in the matter... thankfully today they would be upon the Citadel.

He reached the base of the mountain amongst fell and crooked trees it stood as a iron barricade against whispering storms, passing down into the tunnels below it was exactly as he remembered it. The downward slope towards foreboding darkness, reaching the bridge across the chasm he took notice of the streams of black sludge that ran beneath them for a moment he swore it moved with a will of it's own almost reaching up to them then without warning coming to a sudden stop and boiling back into it's mass.

He came to a halt as in front of them a crow pecked upon tainted flesh of a fallen creature it's size rivalling that of Dendar and equally ancient in form but far from matching the serpents appearance being far bulkier before he could continue the crow swooped by narrowly missing him, allowing him to see it's preculiar features, four red eyes shimmering like rubies amongst the palette of twilight blue.

Moments later he heard a crooked voice reach out to him carrying with it a scent of death and decay. "I knew you would come, that He would send you, the lost soul, a forgotten fragment of history."

Hatori paused to weak to draw his weapon he simply stood looking onwards the voice was getting closure as it encroached upon him. "Such a weight upon your shoulders, He sent you hear to learn how to defeat my old friend."

Hatori tensed as the individual came into view seeing a figure in rusted chain robes his face concealed by a mask or iron void of any futures or decorated iron, gripped within one palm was a book and in the other a gleaming gem. Orbiting him where nine others each exerting their pressure upon the landscape, he could of sworn he saw the very earth mould itself to his every movement as if commanding it to his every whim.

Wheather it was intentional or not, he knew that to perform such a feat without a moments thought or notice would mean commanding a immense form of chakra or power on in which in his present state he couldn't hope to match. "Amok."April shuddered.

"Ah... you remember me, child?"He asks giving the a look to the owl as he continued his advance, Hatori had the sense to back away but before such a notion could reach his legs he was on his knees a force reaching out to him manifesting as a purple aura that encased his body. The worst part wasn't being turned into a puppet but instead the effect it had upon his soul, he felt it tug and tug drawing out every ounce of power he had left but was equally resisting in turn without a will of his own.

"Fear not Hatori of the Eternal Flame."

The words didn't reach him however and he kept up his defences as inadequate as they might of been at the time. "What are you?"Hatori growled feeling the blood in his veins beginning to come to a boil and evaporate.

"Commendant Amok of the Marquis, or as you will soon come to call me the Carrion Prince."April eyes narrowed swooping in ignoring the pain within her body she struck his extended hand releasing Hatori from the energies that had attempted to warp and twist him. "Leave him be!"She ordered.

"Hmm..."Amok lowered his wrist without fear of April's strike his robes returning to their original state. "You fought her once before, both of you and even then with the aid of Ogama. You will fail again, and killing you means putting Ogama to rest once more."

"I won't permit this pointless cycle to continue, as I explained to my mother it is better we fight fate than delay the inevitable."

"You believe yourself adequate to fight us. How childish, even as you grow with every battle you'll never amount to her, and I will not allow you to unleash her upon a world of my loyal subjects of death and destruction."

Hatori paused, "Subjects? What are you referring to?"

April circling around upon his shoulder to meet the eyes of the crow who sqwarked, "We of the Carrion Court, under his majesty the Carrion Prince rule over all that kill, destroy, and annihilate. Humanity are our greatest feast, a ever lasting banquette that will never cease. The veil is our feeding ground, and it will only persist while she remains."

Hatori felt a deep growl building up in his throat but lacked the strength to express such a emotion instead giving a frown beneath cracked lips. "You're the third Primordial then."

"I am indeed, Hatori of the Eternal Flame."

"Why do you keep calling me that..?"He asked feeling as though Amok gave a wide grin to the boys words he exerted yet another manifestation of power as the world enclosed around them. "You forget yourself, hardly surprising considering my lesser removed you from the anneals of time and history and that Zyanno stole you from me."

[WIP]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 6, 2015)

*Crashing Festivals
*_An Adventure on Pillar Island_

________________________

The group's meeting with Pillar Island's council of elders took place in a large wooden building located on a small plateau—distanced from the loud ambiance of the festivities. It was easy to forget that that the bustling town centre that they'd passed through was less than a few minutes away on foot. _But we'll be returning there soon enough. So don't get your hopes up just yet, Ren..._ he silently reminded himself, watching with respectful quietness as the head elder settled into his seat in front of the stained glass window.

Hayama Hibiki was a rather unremarkable looking elderly man with balding hair lined with streaks of grey at the temples, a face slashed with wrinkles and oversized golden robes that looked incongruous with the cascading sun rays from the large window behind him. _A nice design. But, perhaps, better saved for someone of... slightly more impressive disposition._ Dan and Nia stood behind him. 

"You are missing one," the elder noted, peering over the group with an arched eyebrow. If nothing else, Ren had to admit the emaciated looking man had formidable numeracy skills. 

"We are," the Houki replied, nodding. "They never turned up at the docks."

"Where are the rest of the elders?" Dan asked, craning his head as if to get a better look at the empty seats surrounding Hibiki. _Indeed, the place is more or less completely deserted except for the elder himself. Are the rest enjoying the festivities? No, they're surely busy with import--_

"They're enjoying the festivities in the town," came the nonchalant answer. Hibiki smiled, revealing a disturbingly immaculate looking set of teeth. _Oh, you've got to be joking._ He brought a spindly hand to his chin, thoughtfully stroking his wispy beard. "What do you think. Shall we wait for the other group to arrive before discussing matters further?" the elder asked.

Ren stifled a sigh. "Do we really need to? I thought that rescuing the princess was _urgent_. This seems like a frivolous use of time that we don't actually have... Hibiki-sama," he added, somewhat reluctantly. The Houki had to remember that, on Pillar Island, the old man was actually the head authority. A single word could get him and his group kicked out, instantly ending the mission in a failure. 

The elder frowned down at them. "Well, I would like the both of you to know the full details before you go off and look for the Princess. Although..." he paused, removing his hand from his beard. "I suppose you are right in that time is very short at the moment. Very well." Hibiki gave a nod, as if silently confirming something to himself. "We shall wait another three minutes. If they have not arrived by then, then we shall commence without them."

Dan and Nia nodded simultaneously. Ren too, a few moments later. Although his eyes never quite left the floor. _I wonder what sagacious pot of wisdom he drew *that* arbitrary number from?_​


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2015)

_Destiny_​

The scene when she opened her eyes was breath taking. The cool winds that whisked through her hair carried the scent of lavender, and the grass underneath her tickled her skin. The sky was covered by a huge tree, with translucent leaves that carried with them the hints of the rainbow. Different colors lined them as they danced in the wind. The sun was so warm on her skin that it felt like spring in Fuzenkagure, a few scattered clouds made their way through the sky, and for a minute Kei?s heart danced. She felt the warmth of someone underneath her playing in her hair, humming a song that she heard once before in a dream. 

And that was when she came to terms with it. That moment where everything seemed peaceful in her heart and soul. The tranquility of this place, her soul, and body. Kei knew right from that instant that she was dead. 

A small smile managed to form as she closed her eyes. The person that stroked her hair was so gentle that it threaten to lure her back to sleep. She died, and she knew that. 

?Hm?? The humming woman, she probably noticed the tears that formed on the young girls face. Kei felt a hand rest on her cheek and for some reason it felt familiar. It felt like she felt this hand tens of thousands of times before. Like a child Kei turned towards the hand and brushed her cheek against it. She heard a soft giggle as another hand brushed away her tears. 

Kei gripped the hand, the warmth of it was so real, so tender and smooth. It caused Kei to tear up more, it caused her heart to ache more. 

?Finally.? She choked, she finally found her voice that was lost so long ago, 

?Thank god??

?For what??

?I?ve finally died?.?​The tears began to stream out like a broken faucet. ?I finally did something right with my life. I finally gave up. I?ve finally did it.?

Kei lips trembled as she turned around and held the woman?s leg. She felt the woman hand run though her hair once more before she felt the weight of the woman on her back. The softness of another was almost better than breathing. It was almost better knowing that she had died. Each second she trembled the woman would only hold her tighter and tighter. Like she was a glass doll ready to break down at any second. 

?You don?t have to worry anymore.? The woman comforted as she rubbed Kei?s back, ?It?s over? It?s all over?.?

Kei choked back a laugh or was that another cry trying to escape. She couldn?t tell anymore. She forgot what it was like to speak. What it was like to feel something other than pain. Kei forgot every sense of self. The feeling that crippled her heart, twisted it, gutted it open with a knife. It felt so much better than what she experienced. The warmth and gentle touch of another caused Kei to cry out once more. Her eyes closed shut as she cried and screamed. The feelings of her lungs burning and her throat in pain, the familiarity of these sensation was almost a relief.

_?For now??_​
Those words almost caused her to snap her mouth shut. Like someone turned on a button inside of her to reason with herself. Kei stopped crying as she finally realized that she didn?t see the face of the woman that was cuddling her. That was taking care of her. That she woke up too. Like a car slamming into a wall, her heart slammed into her ribs when she finally felt the release of the woman. 

When she looked up, her heart replaced her throat as the person face was so familiar. 

How could she ever forget that face?.

?Durga??


----------



## ImperialSunlight (Jul 11, 2015)

*Hideyoshi Inuzuka | Inuzuka House | Konohagakure*

Hideyoshi opened his eyes to a sight he had seen many times before, a small white-furred monkey lying across his chest and staring him in the face. 

"Hey, Shirumaru. I know," he mumbled, pushing him off and getting out of bed. His room was small, but practical. There was food for Shirumaru, a simple futon, regular ninja tools strewn about, and a closet for clothing and storage. The walls were painted a plain white, and the floor bright red wood. 

The only thing out of the ordinary was a small shrine opposite the futon, with a picture of a black-haired woman and a number of small trinkets laid out on a table. Hideyoshi stood and stared at it for a moment, then sighed, "No time to pray today."

He went to his closet and began dressing, pulling out a random shirt and shorts, the former unsurprisingly, judging by the rest, turning out to be an orange one. He slipped a vest over these, and donned his headband between his wavy black curtains. He then nodded at Shirumaru, who sprang up to rest on his back as he started out of his room. 

"You're up early," his father said, from behind his paper, before he could rush out. 

"Mm, yeah, I'm looking for a mission."

"Ah! Looking for a mission. A mission in itself," he flipped a page as he chuckled, "I remember when I was on my first mission, as if it was yesterday..."

"You... know I've already been on a few missions, right?"

"Have you? I didn't notice," he winked, "You see, there was this old man and his cat. Aomaru was not happy, I'll tell you that, but we... Hide?" The sound of barking followed him as he left. He heard, "Aomaru wishes you luck!" but he was already a block away, dashing down the street.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 14, 2015)

*Hellhound
in
Highway to Hell*​
_You know I still don't really get the difference between irony and poetic justice. The dichotomy between the two concepts reminds me of an old saying, "you can slap makeup on a pig but at the end of the day it's still a pig". As my mind began to fire up and compute the combat situation playing out the before my eyes I was perhaps more so taken aback by the poignant cue of our enemy's appearance. I had just finished telling Takashi that preparation in a place like this was meaningless yet I don't think I understood the brunt of that concept as I began to gather to my feet and push myself off the ground. We were caught with our pants down as the very person Riokou had emphatically expressed white-hot hatred was before us. 

We were in hell and I understood that now more than ever, but what the enemy did not understand was that hell might as well have been a summer home for the other Zell, the Hellhound..._

The wooden planks of the orphanage popped up into the air cleaved from their sedimentary positioning by the outburst of Zell's velocity as he tore through the distance that divided him from Diarmu. There was no theatrics or pageantry as he flipped the switch in his mind, allowing that amber aura to overtake him, allowing it to unleash the peculiarly willful chakra he possessed. With a roar he announced his evil intent, sensing this Diarmu planted his spear into the ground, kicking the pole end the pole arm spun in the air forcing Riokou to break away from their struggle as she was bashed in the chin.

Snatching the spear out of the air Diarmu spun letting his momentum carry he let his arm go limb before jerking it forward violently to whip the spear at the oncoming Zell. A normal person's stride would have been broken but Zell was too prideful, angered at the ease in which the enemy had dispatched him during his first attack. It didn't take long for the retired Chuunin to meet the spear tipped bullet head on, never breaking stride he tilted his upper half backward allowing the spear to come in on him and enter his radius, a normal person would have dipped backward allowing the javelin to go over them, but again this was pride.

The scraping and crunching of rending metal echoed throughout the room as the Void Gear armament's palm smoldered, the velocity of Diarmu's throw having been safely in excess of one hundred miles per hour. A hand made of flesh and blood would have been torn apart, but not Zell's, the display of reckless dexterity elicited a cock of the eyebrow from the demonic villain. Raising the spear above his head with one hand the argent haired shinobi began to twirl the weapon, he began showing off his own flamboyant interpretation on Diarmu's signature weapon, grinning and spinning, Zell planted it into the ground, with a ripping motion he carved up the wooden floor, sending shrapnel and saw dust to pester Diarmu before discarding the spear altogether.

A vicious right hook to snake around the curtain of Diarmu's arms was accompanied by an uproarious left uppercut straight into his forearms, the demon skidding back on his heels but the guard proved impregnable. Zell remained buoyed by stubborn resolution as he continued his bull rush sweeping his leg through the air he aimed a low kick at Diarmu's hamstring only to be checked back by the uprising of the demon. Diarmu drove his foot into Zell's using the momentum to knock him off balance, but the Hellhound was able to funnel that force, bouncing back he spun on the balls of his heel unfurling a shotgun shell of a heel kick into Diarmu's sternum. Diarmu's arms coiled around Zell's legs his biceps aiding his abdominals in absorbing the shockwave of the attack. This counter was not enough to deter the retired Chuunin, leaving his feet he whipped his free leg over cracking the side of Diarmu's skull with the instep.

A normal person would have been felled by such an attack but all it managed to do was loosen Diarmu's grip as he merely took a singular haphazard step before correcting himself, a smile smeared across his face as if he had stolen millions of ryo and gotten away with it. Landing in a crouch Zell rocketed forward peppering Diarmu with multiple punch combinations and yet he stood there, the wave of his endurance washing away all of Zell's strikes as if they were never there.

"Pretty shitty, right? Someone lets you hit them that much and you can't even make a dent. Your time is up, my time is now."​
With the simple wave of the hand Diarmu's spears began to clatter about pulling themselves free of their bindings like Excalibur from the stone. Pushing the pole arms into the ground he was upon the argent avenger.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Liquid Time*

*[Kei's Manor, Fuzengakure]​*​
[The Prodigal Knight V]​*[Liquid Time]​*

One of his eyebrows arced as Kei stood from her chair and pulled close to him as quickly as she could. For such a frail looking person, Kei had enough strength in her body to pull Satoshi close to her and keep him there when he tested the waters to see if he could move. Those deep, almost crimson pools reflected his own face as she looked up to him, the expression of a lover spread across her plush lips just a moment before she buried her face into her chest. Her, now more defined and fuller, breast pushed up against him as she deepened her embrace. If he were still alive, Satoshi would be thrilled at this, but now he only stood there as she showed the emotion he once held all that time ago. 

It was kind of ironic, to think that a little over two years ago, it was Satoshi that was the one that had the roaming hands as she felt up his chest and cupped his face. There was a happiness there, not like any that he'd seen in a long while. It was a bit unsettling, if he was to be quite honest as he had never known Kei to be this forward with him, he supposed that two years could change a lot as she started to play with his hair. For a split second Kei allowed the smallest of separation between them as she scanned his eyes with her's. She was the one in control of the moment, so it was she that talked as she started to explain things. In the very least she was opening up on how the past two years had played out in her eyes. 

There were details that she skipped, for whatever reason, but she laid it out in the open. All on the line as she pulled him back into her arms while she lay her head atop his chest while she clenched down on her hug even more. What little distance there was for that brief moment was now again gone and the two were as close as they could get, with clothing on at least. Her physical appearance and touchy disposition wasn't all that changed in the former Shrine Maiden, no there was something else. Something that even as observant as he was, Satoshi missed. At least until it was too late as Kei spoke of a hunger. 

There it was, as the puppeteer escaped her arms. A hint of underlining madness. With two bounds Satoshi escaped as the dagger that had appeared behind his host morphed back into the butler Summon Lucius.

'I'm so hungry Satoshi~'​
The woman purred like a lunatic while her ruby gaze turned to her summon who seemed ready to be at her beck and call in this quickly deteriorating situation. The man in the sharp business suit simply pulled his coat off as she asked him if he would feed her.  "Boy, you sure know how to pick 'em Satoshi. First Kirisaki the former nun, now Kei the former shrine maiden. You have an affinity to attract the craziest of girls." Kenno chuckles as she stood up from the sofa. "Come on then, lets show this crazy woman what we're made of." she states ready to draw blade. A smile curled the puppeteer's lips, "Lets see if she can earn it instead. She can't have the main course without the appetizer." the puppeteer states just mocking Kei's want to be fed. Pulling his hands together Satoshi weaved a small series of seals that caused his business suit to erupt into a cloud of black sand that seemed to disperse into the room, it left him in his combat attire. 

While his arms dropped to the side a series of spiraling sand discs appeared as Sand Clones of Satoshi appeared around him. "Well Kei, I hope that you're as hungry as you say you are." is stated as blood poured not only down his arms but the arms of his clones. Seconds, no moments later the clattering of bones hit the polished wooden floor as her hound bled for just a few moments as the wounds that led into the housing compartments in his arms quickly closed. The bone, that rolled around floor, soon came to a stop as they lift high into the air. The gleam of sharp edges across the section of spine flash  several times as they rotate as they spiraled around each puppeteer. 

"Watch yourself M'Lady, you could die." he utters before each shove their hands forward firing a volley highly sharp bone laden blades toward her and Lucius ~


----------



## DeadManHand (Jul 21, 2015)

_Oh man, father's gonna kill me!_

The young Uchiha Aoga was sprinting down the streets of Konohagakure, streetlights flashing on to signal how late it was getting.  Honestly, where had the time gone?  He swore just a moment ago it was two-thirty.  This is what always happened when Nara-sensei from the Academy let him use the student lab.  He had his backpack slung across a shoulder, holding the notes he'd taken with Nara-sensei, enough for a small book.  Most of it was review, as was the case whenever he took notes, but it was good to constantly review something.  It enabled him to commit it to memory more easily.  However, it wasn't so good when taking notes caused you to not realize the setting sun until this late in the evening.  If he was lucky, his mother hadn't started dinner yet.  He threw himself over the fence in his backyard, becoming quite as the grave.  He stood stock still for a few moments, the only sounds being the wind and his own beating heart.  He didn't hear his parents doing anything at all.  Were they not home?

"Yes!  Safe!"  He ran to the humble abode and clambered up the back awning and drainage pipe to the second story window that lead to his room.  Once inside he closed it and began to start putting down his stuff, when he heard a sound from downstairs.  Oh, no!  Were they home after all?  He snuck out of his room and down the stairs, creeping up to the family den.  Once there, he heard several unfamiliar voices and constant moving around.  His face became grim and still very quickly.  _Robbers?  Really? _ He peeked around the corner to see four men with hoods that concealed their eyes.  A scan of their forms revealed very little outside of the fact that it was extremely apparent that they were relieving Aoga's family of their goods.  Aoga's glare deepened as he slowly, quietly returned to his room.  Once there he got to work assembling what he would need.  He hadn't gotten around to getting his shinobi tools yet, he'd only just graduated yesterday, but he could work with what he did have.  Chemistry set, small knives and scalpels, a butane lighter, a can of aerosol deodorant, and a bandanna that he tied around the lower half of his face.  He put the set in his backpack and the knives carefully arranged in his pockets before returning to the stairs.  He paused as his door opened as two men were standing at the bottom of the staircase, their backs to him.

He prepared a measuring cup and poured a bit of water and chlorine into it, making a quick solution of hydrochloric acid.  He then covered and threw the glass, causing it to shatter on one man's back.  The glass did minimal damage to their shirts, but the splash from the acid began to burn through the first man's clothing and irritate his skin, while also jumping and hitting the adjacent man near his eyes.  They both began shouting in pain, irritation, and surprise, which gave Aoga an opening.  An opening he made damn sure to utilize.  He formed a few seals, concentrating his chakra and manipulating it appropriately for his technique.  "Genjutsu: Mist Servant Technique."  Copies of him dressed in all black began to materialize in the den, surrounding the men.  The two uninjured thieves reacted, one immediately attacking and causing the clones to duplicate.  "Genjutsu!" came a voice.  Aoga knew he wouldn't have very much time before the illusion was dispelled.  He tossed two more glasses of hydrochloric acid at the men, causing them to cry out further, before retrieving his lighter and deodorant.  He lit the flame and sprayed the fragrant cologne toward the men, taking steps forward as he did.  He turned his deodorant into a flame thrower, which engulfed the men in light flames that rapidly heated the acid on their clothes and skin.  The evaporating acid became a cloud of chlroine gas.  With that, he retreated back to his room and closed the door, backing away from it.  He kept his eyes on the door, waiting for them to make his move, when a soft breeze wafted over him from behind.

The window.

Before he could turn around, the blade of a ninjatou erupted from the lower left side of his torso.  His eyes went wide at the shock, pain, and sight of his own blood spilling onto the carpet.  When the blade was removed, the young boy dropped to the ground, too weak to even clutch at the wound.  His eyes darted up to his assailant as he choked and gurgled, trying desperately to pull in some air.  Blood spilled from his open lips.  Something had been hit.  His understanding of biology told him that it could have been any number of organs, rent apart by the cold steel of the man's blade.  Liver, gall bladder, the sigmoid, transverse, and descending sections of his colon.  He couldn't track the damage, however, and just looked up at the man.  He pulled his hood down, revealing a shock of red hood and scar that traveled from his right temple to the right side of his chin.  "Hydrochloric acid, chlorine gas, aerosal, Genjutsu...  Clever tactics, to be sure."  He crouched down and gave Aoga a pat on the side of his face.  "However, clever tactics are the weapons given to weaklings.  Your intelligence fell to my strength."  He rose and turned to leave when everything went black for Aoga.

When he awoke, he was in a hospital.  His lower half sent a shock of pain, muffled from underneath pain killers and medical ninjutsu.  He looked to his left to see his mother and father.  She was asleep, tear tracks down her face, but his father looked livid.  His eyes periodically spun into the crimson gaze of his sharingan before returning to their usual coal black color.  Aoga's lips parted and air left his lungs.

"Tou...  Tou-san."  Uchiha Kiyoga looked up, eyes wide.  He woke his wife, the boy's mother, and they rushed to Aoga's side.  "Oh thank God you're okay, son.  Do you need anything, water, or-?"  "Who were they?"  His father stopped, at first surprised, but then a look of deathly rage took over his features.  "I don't know, probably no more than thieves.  But they will be brought to justice.  What happened?"  "They were... robbing the house when I got there.  Where were you?"  Kiyoga's face darkened as he clenched his fists.  "Your mother and I were attending a clan meeting.  We left you there, this is our... my fault."  His mother spoke up.  "No.  This is the fault of those men.  Aoga, continue."  The boy nodded, almost imperceptibly.  "I... tried to scare them off.  Used gases.  Illusions.  Fire, I think."  Immediately Aoga felt bad.  Had he burned the house down?  Kiyoga nodded.  "Yes, the carpet in the den was charred.  You did well, my son.  More than any other child your age could."  Aoga looked away, tears welling up.  "He said... he said to me, that... that I was weak.  That being smart didn't atone for being a weakling.  My tricks and tactics didn't... mean anything."  The tears began to fall as he felt his father's strong hand on his knee and his mothers thin fingers intertwine with his own.

"Don't listen to him, not a word of it," she spoke.  "They were four adult men and you were a single, lone child.  Never doubt how truly impressive your mind is, and if you truly want to get stronger, do that as well.  There is no law stating you cannot be smart and strong.  I won't let the words of a cowardly, lowlife thief get to you, Aoga.  You are strong.  Anyone else from your class would be dead right now but you are not."  Aoga nodded a bit, before closing his eyes and drifting back to sleep.  When he awoke a second time, his parents were gone, probably asked to step out by a nurse or something.  He felt much better and tentatively touched a hand to his stomach.  There were bandages there, but an almost completely closed wound.  He looked around the room, spying a clock.  It had been ten hours since he left the academy.  The wonders of medical ninjutsu always surprised him.  Before he could do much more his parents returned with food and a nurse.  Chicken curry, from his favorite restaurant.  He tentatively smiled at his parents while fresh tears threatened to fall from both their eyes.  They ate in mostly silence, while Aoga stole furtive glances at the nurse.  She was a pretty girl, a bit plain, but with an unbelievable fluidity and grace.  She moved to each tool, each knife, each syringe with the trained ease of a master.  To be frank, he was a bit in awe.  His father and the nurse both caught him staring.  She giggled, and gave a rumbling chuckle and Aoga turned beet red.

"Bit of a crush on the nurse, eh?  That's my boy."  Kiyoga smiled, even at the small slap on the knee his wife gave him.  Aoga shook his head rapidly.  "N-n-n-n-n-no, that's not it!"  He collected himself, forcing the blush down to mere coloration on his cheeks.  "I just... think it's interesting is all."  When she left he elaborated.  "She's very good at what she does, and her proficiency saves a lot of lives.  Mine included."  Kiyoga smiled for a bit before nodding.  "Well would you look at that.  My son the medical shinobi.  Aoga looked at him for a bit before nodding.  "Yeah.  That would be cool, I think."


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2015)

_
The Master and Dog
Interaction Event
Kei Sili_​

?Milady.? 

Lucius bowed in front of his lady as she returned it with a curtsey. They smiled at each other before Lucius turned to Satoshi. The blades reflected the light that hit them, the blue blades almost looked like the sea on a summer day. Lucius stood in front of Kei as he began to twirl his blade. The summon looked at his hands, noticing the weight and getting use to them, before he turned he looked at Satoshi and bowed fully. 

?Show him what you are made of Lucius.? Kei cheered as she wrapped her arms together, ?Don?t disappoint.?

Lucius shrugged his shoulders, ?How could I??

A small smile formed on her lips as Lucius smirked at Satoshi. There was some unspoken words and feelings that could be shared between summon and master. The way that Kei looked at Lucius back, her chest swelling up as she took a deep breath. Of course, he wouldn?t lose. He was her summon, and despite everything that happened. Her connection with him was the strongest. As long as she didn?t doubt him and his abilities, he will win. And that showed as Lucius took a step forward, power, chakra seeping from each pour from his body. Flickering in a dance that only few can see.

?Go?? Kei begun, ?Lucius.?​
Lucius took another step before his body flickered.

?You are a doll aren?t you? An empty husk? So humor me, why have you, returned to my master?? Lucius asked as he stood back to back to Satoshi, the older man was taller than Satoshi. Almost as if an adult was standing next to a child, ?Or should I call you a leech?? 

?Having no desire of your own, you leech off of others??​
Lucius shrugged his shoulders, ?No matter how far humans try to run away from their humanity. It?ll always be there.?

One of the blades disappeared before Lucius swung a powerful back hand at Satoshi face. Satoshi was sent flying across the room, the only thing that stopped his momentum was the wide arrangement of furniture that was sparkled across the room. Lucius turned to face his opponent, the puppet master Satoshi. The puppet master that turned himself into a doll. A type of irony that only one that sought to seek understanding beyond this world would gain.

No matter how old, young, stupid or smart, in the end all the results were the same.

_?Humans are such foolish creatures.?_​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 26, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Liquid Time*

*[Kei's Manor, Fuzengakure]​*​
[The Prodigal Knight VI]​*[Liquid Time]​*

"Heh Hahahahahahahahahaha"

His laughter echoed through the house as the Summon looked him over him, then pulling a hand to his face the puppeteer allowed his head to fall back to the flooring. His face cracked while a fine black dust started to flow from the wounds and his body, then like so much of the furniture, he shattered and broke. "My, you are fast. Aren't you. Too fast for me." one of the other Satoshi spoke as he stepped forward, the threads he filled the room with allowing him to avoid the blow at the last instant. His head was almost bowed in reverence while he played with the floating shards of bone that danced on the air around his hand. The edges sparkled in the sunlight that filtered through the silk curtains of the windows like razors. "Speed, however, doesn't always win you the day." Satoshi explains while pointing to the mass of Black Sand on the floor. "Doll, Husk, Leech or Automation you can call me what you like. That however matters very little in the long run." 

With the gentle breeze of the air conditioning unit a bit of the dark sand shifted away revealing an explosive tag. Lucius was quick to act speeding over to Kei just as the tag detonated. The explosion sent sand, splinters and smoke everywhere. Thanks to her summon, though, Kei was unscathed as they stood on the stairs just outside the blast radius. "Yes, humans are very foolish creatures, I agree with you Summon on that much at least." Satoshi states while he walked through the smoke filled room with his small group of Sand Clones in toe. "There is worse things though Lucius." Satoshi speaks with a vile grin curling his lips. "While I indeed may be a doll, you are a puppet tangled and twisted in strings. Too blind by ambition to see the puppet master that stands over you, pulling and tugging at your actions. Freely giving  that power to those you say are foolish.  

There, however, are no strings on me." Satoshi chuckles while sword of bone started to form around him. "Now, summon you're on a timer. While you saved her from the blast, the poison within the cloud got to her just a bit. The real question now stands puppet, which of me is the real deal and which has the cure." with a fragmented shattering crack the bone swords shattered into dozen of pieces circling Satoshi and his clones like a barrier of spinning razors.  

"Her level of infection, I'll say she has at most thirty minutes before she starts to show the effects, ten minutes later well. Lets hope it doesn't get that far. 

Hehehehehehehehehe"


----------



## Hero (Jul 26, 2015)

*Shige Yoshinaga*
Coda
 Pillar Island - S Rank Mission (2)












___________________

Although we were assigned this mission together, Ise and I essentially have separate job descriptions. I won't spoil the content of her assignment, so if you were hoping to hear something exciting, tough shit. I do a light twirl on the cobblestone, trying to get a feel for my surroundings. Pillar Island was a small and beautiful place, that contained a lot of promise. When I was a young girl, I remember my mother vividly conducting deals with the king of this land. Out of all the years I served as my family's cum dumpster for global negotiations, this land was the only land that did not pillage my body prior to or after making a deal.

However just because I wasn't raped by this land's king doesn't mean that he's a good person, because he isn't. At the end of the day, he is a man. Furthermore he is a man with power who failed to use his position of authority to end the prostitution of a young woman. What I'm saying is, deciding not to take me for the night did me no favors. It might have helped my chafing cunt in those hours, but I was still raped that day by my step-father and relentlessly day after day by him and other men.

"Fuck. You're doing it again." I mumble while rubbing my temple. I for some reason have a terrible tendency to recall my past. It comes up in everything I do despite it having no effect on me. If I was truly that disturbed by my childhood, I would have fucking killed myself already. Since I'm still clearly and very much here, it's plain to see that I'm fine. Now with my head clear, I dart my eyes rapidly back and forth navigating the scenery. 

"Found it." I say flashing my white teeth. About a quarter mile in the distance, I could see the king's castle and immediately make my way to the rendezvous point. While I'm creeping ever so closer to my destination, I decide to lift up my jacket sleeve to see how I'm doing on time. "An hour late? Well, I'm fashionably on time." I chuckle to myself as I snatch up the door handle in my hands. Pushing forward, I make my entrance into the room.



"Kaede Ogawa, reporting in."
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2015)

*Posted on the phone. Excuse any mistakes in the post.*

A pair of blue eyes flickered over to the fresh faced new arrival. Golden hair; golden eyes, with a faint glint of mischief. _Of course, it's often the girls with the prettiest appearances that have the most rotten personalities. Look no further than Edie Nakano and Yukino for evidence._ Ren suppressed a sigh. It was just his luck, really ? why was he even surprised? Of course, it could be that he was reading the girl completely wrong, but then...

_When am I ever wrong?_

"Ah, excellent timing, Ogawa-san," Hibiki beamed, clapping his hands together. "We were just about to start the mission debriefing, before you came in. All the better now that you're here. I trust that the four of you already know the details of what it is you're supposed to do, but a little bit of reiteration never hurt anybody, eh? I ask that you keep your search as, shall we say, low-key as possible? While the public may know about the princess' disappearance, the involvement of the Rogue Knight is something we have..."

He paused, evidently looking for any word but 'hide'. "Removed from public knowledge," the elder finally finished. "It would be best to keep any form of conflict to an absolute minimum, otherwise we risk disrupting the festivities. As far as where the princess may be... I remain uncertain; I leave that part to the shinobi," the elder admitted with a sheepish shrug of his draped shoulders.

_Of course you do. Authority is notoriously useless these days; you wouldn't be fitting in if you were actually able to be of any help to us._ The Houki gave a polite nod, looked to his team mates, then looked back to the client. Even _he_ found himself surprised at how well he was able to feign respect in his gaze. "That sounds easy enough. We can handle it from here, Hibiki-sama."


----------



## Hero (Jul 27, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
 Power 
 PART 5












 __________




> ?I can?t believe people forget basic respect, but I will forgive you.?Zenas caught up with the girl as Kyo shook his head, ?Because again I?m _interested _in you.?



Sayano  shook her head in disbelief. This nutcase really didn't get it. The  kunoichi was just about to spring away in a flash, but a gentle touch on  her left shoulder prompted her to stop. It was Kyo's bodyguard. "Now  what does this broad have to say?" Sayano wondered to herself.




> ?Can you listen to him for a minute??Zenas asked as she looked into the girls eyes. She leaned into the girls ears, her breath tickling her ear, ?I will make it worth your while later on, if you looking for a playmate.?
> 
> Zenas released her shoulder before folding her arms. ?Just for a minute.?



Sayano's eyes widened a bit at the girl's  forward gesture. Although a tempting offer, Sayano would have to  respectfully decline. The bodyguard was a supple young woman, but  firstly Sayano was in a committed relationship with Tsughi Kawahara. It  would take more than some hot chocolate to make her fall into a night of  lust. Furthermore, the Inoue was disciplined. Sex was for the weak and  unfocused, a distraction for those who lacked control. Without control,  one lacked power. Before Sayano could voice rejection of Zenas  advancements, Kyo spoke up for her.




> ?What have I told you about mixing pleasure with business Zenas??
> 
> Zenas looked at her boss and smirked, ?If it makes the deal a bit sweeter, then I don?t mind taking one for the team.?
> 
> ?Of course you don?t...So how about we start off again on another foot?? Kyo asked,   ?Because frankly, I don?t give a darn what you think about me or my   clan. I don?t want your loyalty. I don?t want your love. And I surely   don?t want anything to do with your clan or your opinion of Fuzenkagure.   What I want is power, and I can smell it on you. You have a power that I want to see?.?



Zenas opened her fingers as kunais shot into  both of her hands. She crossed her arms as she grounded her heels into  the dirt. Sayano narrowed her gaze and flashed hot yellow eyes upon Kyo  and then back to Zenas. Slowly Sayano motioned her arm over her back and  softly grasped the hilt of her sword. It was obvious what was coming.




> ?There something raw about you?.Something that I could tell as soon as I saw you. The flames of power?.I _*really*_ want to see it"



Sayano  chuckled at Kyo's compliments. "Well you certainly aren't wrong Mr.  Minami, I suppose I can show you this power before I absolutely have to  leave..." Sayano's voice trailed off as her eyes crept hungrily from  Kyo's face over to Zenas' body, bringing the other kunoichi into view.  "Let's see how well you can dance against something you can't see."  Sayano smirked as she drew her invisible blade.​


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2015)

_
The Master and Dog
Interaction Event
Kei Sili_​

Lucius looked over to his master before turning back to Satoshi and shrugging. Kei took a deep breath calming herself and her heart beat. If she was struck by poison, there was something that she wanted from this fight. And nothing would distract her from that want. Lucius knew that, he felt it in the air. He wasn?t supposed to dote on her. She was a grown woman now, if she felt the need to turn tail and run this battle then she will and he will accompany her. However for right now there was something she wanted, and as her loyal servant.

It was his task to provide her that.

Kei leaned up as she wrapped her arms together once more.  Lucius only looked at her once before she nodded her head. There was something that strengthen the two, and that was desire. The want, the selfishness that lurked in the both of them, and the complete greed that lurked inside of them. The silent understanding was that. Lucius took another step, before appearing in front of Satoshi once more. 

?Well then, I have a full 40 minutes to kill you right?? Lucius asked, ?Well I won?t need all that, if she wants to end it fast.?

Kei ran his finger through her long white hair before flipping it, ?Please don?t think you are the only one that got stronger over the years.?

Lucius was shrouded in darkness, ?And don?t think that it isn?t possible for me to stand on my own two feet.?

?How else do I stand upon the rocks to look down on the people I will rule over??

A dark mark wrapped around her neck, the same long black mark wrapped down to her arms. Before sealing itself tightly on her skin. At the same time Lucius fangs began to protrude out his mouth, but somehow that regal look that he was so proud of was still strong as ever. Kei smiled as Lucius took a deep breath, with a nod of her head he was off again. Lucius grabbed Satoshi head before bringing him straight up by his head and slamming him down. 

?I?ll make sure to stop before I accidentally break this puppet.?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2015)

*[Broken Mask Arc]*

*2 years ago, August 10th - Konoha*

Damn, what the hell am I doing here? trying to sleep while lying on the branch of a freaking tree even though I could be at home resting properly. I wonder why the heck I didn?t stay when I went over to change my clothes, well I knwo why; the captain ordered me to come back here once I was done changing. I still can?t think of any reason for me to stay, our last mission was a success and indeed it was retardedly easy, the prisoner didn?t pose a problem for any of us. "Oi kiddo, we?re back!" that adult voice snaps me out of my thoughts for a moment as I can see them all. Every member of the squad is wearing civilian clothes much like myself, we don?t even have our headbands on us.

"Tsk. Could you please stop calling me _kid_, captain? I?m sixteen already."it was my reply as I jumped off of the tree. Yeah as you can tell I?m already sixteen years old, my birthday was two days ago but as usual I was in the middle of a mission, not like it being my birthday is special or anything though...Actually I hate that day in the calendar. "C?mmon little cub don?t be a party pooper, it?s been six years since this squad was formed so we?re celebrating. And since it was your birthday two days ago, we?re killing two birds with one stone. " or so Kaito-senpai said, seriously? they?re taking me to some  restaurant as birthday present? pff, why take me to a place where I won?t be seen with good eyes? I mean, just last month I completely trashed that bar and word kinda spread through the entire place, now people are wary of having me at their businesses for too long.

What? That slut pissed me off and then the rest of assholes trying to calm me down weren?t doing a good job...Don?t ask me why I was in a bar being a minor, get some common sense. Funny thing, I didn?t take a single drop of alcohol back then. Plus it?s not the first time it happens, back when I was ten years old, in a bakery, I was with the princess and this shithead kid started to try to pick on me, he was the son of the owner and also friend of another brat from the Uchiha clan so of course he would have heard of me and tried to act as some hot shot. Only thing I will say is that three customers, the brat and  the owner had to go to the hospital, and the Uchiha clan had to pay for the repairs of the place...to think that I just finished paying Ryoga the money for that last year.

"No thanks"

That said, I turned around started to go home but the Inuzuka stopped me. Fuck, why can?t I just be alone? None of you is of my liking anyway, there?s no reason for me to spend more time with you than necessary."So senpai is the shy type who would have thought. " the stupid sweet irony and poison in her words almost makes me want to slape her in the face, seriously this wench just never learns. Seeing that they won?t let me refuse I just sigh and  follow the squad through Konoha?s commercial district, there are plenty of restaurants around here too so I wonder which one will be. Suddenly our path turns into a bunch of alleys and it takes a few minutes for us to reach it.

The first thing I see is a run down shop which at the front as a huge, old and lame sign which honestly, while not trying to be an ass, whoever ordered or made this signboard has fucking bad taste. To top it, the fact that this is a ramen shop is not of my liking I HATE ramen. Captain if you wanted to make a joke it could have been in a place closer to my home."Okay, I?m leaving. Good luck with your party or whatever." I grasp that Hitomi is pretty much following me here but then an annoying raspy voice stopped us. Why won?t you just put a chain on me? That way I can stay here without the need of listening to you all. As we turn around, we can see an old man wearing...wait are those his freaking pajamas?



Some very ugly pajamas by the way. What age does he think this is?

"Gire gire gire...so this is the brat you were talking about the other day, Mamoru? he looks just like your run of the mill punk. You made me reserve the whole shop just for this little pest?!"

Bitching, bitching and bitching why ain?t I surprised? And reserve the whole shop? yeah, right. As if someone were to ever come here, if he gets one client per day I?m sure it?s a lot already. "Sorry for being a bother" with this my third escape attempt get in motion but then, the hollow sound of something hitting my head makes me glare the old man, the shithead just threw his cane at me!!"What the fuck old fart!?"

"Who ever said you could leave?! You?re my only clients today so you better enter the shop. Plus your face annoys me, you wer elooking at my place with disgust but I?ll show ya how thebest ramen in the world is done. Those amateurs at Ichiraku can?t even compete!!"

Why bring the competition into the talk? I haven?t eaten a dish at  Ichiraku and I don?t plan to. Resigned I follow the bag of bones and the rest enter after me. Shit goes as usual we ordered and the old man started to cook thought if there was something different wa sthat the guy kept vociferating all the time while making the ramen. Someone shut him up once and for all!

The orders came one after the other and finally my meal appeared before my eyes. The look of it made my stomach growl what obviously made me embarassed in front of these assholes, i was still reluctant to eat but the fucking dish was just screaming my name.


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2015)

*The Fangs We Bear​*

"I don't like the look of this place, nope, not one bit. The old man should've sent somebody else, but mother says I have to listen to him. Damn, I really don't want to be here, I don't like new places, especially ones where there's no food to welcome me. Mother always made sure to feed me when we went to new places?"​
This was the plight of a child who was the youngest son to a Goddess. He was like most children, change was not a very palatable meal. No, he needed something he could really sink his teeth into, not the abstract, something real, something physical. 

Still he was like any other child, as much as he hungered for sustenance he hungered for the love of his mother, the Goddess Durga. That was the driving force for his incursion into this place, and he held steadfast to that purpose?presumably.

"Why didn't any of the other's volunteer, why did I volunteer to help him with his goals? I should have just stayed with mother, but no I wanted to show her that the best was for last. I just wanna go home already."​
He was so unassuming as he waded through the terrain to his target. There was guileless undercurrent wafting over his words as he deftly navigated through the tumult of the emerald tower. The child of love thought back on the words of his temporary boss, the _"old man"_?and then he forgot them, unable to retain much of anything that he said but vividly calling to mean the mask of frustration he wore as he droned on and ordered him about. 


It was times like that when Cupid's brain would shut off and he would just think about how much he loved his mother, the Goddess Durga. This was actually one of those moments, one of those episodes of the fugue state powered by his unconditional love for Durga. 


Akane, with a sense of pride and purpose having found her boyfriend, walked down one of the many corridors of the Labyrinth. Most of her attention, as she walked with a bit of a swagger, was on Hatori and how cute he was in his elf owl form. She knew in the back of her head that she had to find her sister Mizuirono but all her emotion. 

The entirety of these two years had been almost lifted off her shoulders. There was still Sasaki's death that she mourned daily. Hatori being alive though was all she needed to help her cope with the loss that she had at home. A reassurance that her life wasn't totally cursed, that she wasn't destined to loose everyone that she cared about.

Sadly for the redhead, while her attention was on Hatori that meant it wasn't on where she was going and before long she found herself walking headlong into the softest brick wall she ever had the pleasure or in this case, displeasure of walking into. Her bare feet skidding in the grime of the stone floor Akane stumbles a step or two back before her sharp red eyes lock onto what it was that she had ran into. 

Standing before her was a thin young man with a messy mane of hair. Hatori, whom was still perched on her shoulder, dug his talons into the fabric of her shirt as to steady himself and not fall to the hard unforgiving floor below. Those deep pools of crimson reflected the evil that the man with messy hair was and Akane rolled her lips back bearing her fangs at him.

She didn't need any indication of what this man was, she could smell death on him. A scent that she hadn't smelled in over two years and though it wasn't the same as his, this darkness. This lack of empathy all pointed to one undeniable fact, "Dis wan, he bad mojo." is gritted through her teeth as she took another step back allowing her toes to spread out to allow for better balance. The man stood there with a look of absolute disdain on his face, well at least he finally bumped into someone in this ever shifting tower. Pushing a bit of the stringy mess he called hair from his vision, his eyes beheld two humans and two owls?

Kuroimaru knew something was off almost immediately as Akane allowed a low guttural growl to escape her throat while she clinched both fist. It was a sudden realization on her part, everything that was once loose pieces to the puzzle strewn across the floor were now starting to come together. The evil that oozed off this person, the black almost insect like monsters. Hell even the terrain itself. It all pointed to one fact. "Akane, I don't know what you're think... oh crap." the disguised pit bull couldn't even get his warning and concerned voiced before his 'sister' had acted like she normally did. Brash and reckless. 

Cupid can only stare at the redhead while she seemed to growl like an animal. It was in this moment of lax thought, only wishing to be back home with mother that Akane makes her move. Closing the distance she bucks into him chest first knocking him back a step or two. This stumble back allows Akane to slam her left hand into her right palm, "W'ere mah sister at? Ah kno' you de wan dat took 'er. Ah gun find out, even if Ah haf to drag it out you." is stated those red eyes burning with intensity


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2015)

_Power
Interaction Arc
Kyo Minami/Zenas Emiya_​


?Zenas?.?


Zenas looked behind her as she saw that Kyo had called out her name. The man didn?t change his facial expression but there was something that she knew that he didn?t even have to say. Just the way he looked at her. The way he stared daggers into her eyes, before snorting his head in the other direction as if he didn?t even care. All those cues were just for one word that he wanted to convey to her. That he conveyed many times since they?ve been working on the same goal. It was a simple word, a three later word that dominated his dictionary.

Zenas turned back to her opponent and shrugged her shoulders, ?I?ll do my best.?

When Zenas turned around she noticed the sheath of the sword and her eyes widen before settling down. She wanted to play those games? Then she would do her best to play those games as well. However, she wondered if the girl had the thing that plagued most ninjas except for Kyo and Kei. The rare thing that she knew those two would throw away for a win. Kei would be shameless with it, and Kyo would throw it away for it, which was ironic. 
Zenas reached in the back of her pocket and pulled out something as well. 

However, just like the girls blade it was invisible as long as it stayed in Zenas hand. 

Now it was a simple guess of whose is bigger. 

Zenas crouched down to the ground as she focused her sights. She didn?t know the length of the blade, and that was dangerous because she could run into it and end herself. Or worse fall into a trap. Zenas had no way of guessing except by trial and error. 

Although there was something up her sleeve as well. 

She shot at the woman in front of her, but that wasn?t correct. She shot forward but then she shot backward. Holding her invisible she placed it in front of her before aiming at the sheath

_*Extend!*_​
The invisible blade extended shooting forward but it knocked back before it reached the sheath. Zenas landed beside Kyo. Her blade shot back to its original length as she stood straight up and smiled at the girl. Kyo couldn?t help it as well as he couldn?t help but chuckle. 

?If you die for being too reckless, I will be disappointed.? Kyo shook his head

?Is that for me or her??​
?The both of you.?​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Liquid Time*

*[Kei's Manor, Fuzengakure]​*​
[The Prodigal Knight VII]​*[Liquid Time]​*

Tilting his head to the side Satoshi's eyes narrow while a pitch darkness seemed to envelope a portion of Kei's body. More specifically her neck and arms. Almost simultaneously as that transpired Lucius seemed to change as well as his teeth gained a more ferocious tone while the horns on his head grew. It would be something that Satoshi would have thought about a moment or two, but the butler was ready to start the tango again. Batting pass the deadly barrage of blades that surround him, Lucius quickly had the puppeteer by the crown of his skull, lifting him effortlessly from the ground. That cool egotistic grin still hung about the summon's features as he allowed Satoshi to dangle midair just long enough to wonder what was going to happen. 

In that instant of wonder, Lucius brings Satoshi down like a ton of bricks slamming him off the hardwood floor with enough force that the wood splintered and cracked. Retaining his hold on Satoshi's head he then lifts him back into the air. The puppeteer only offered him a soft smile while his busted flesh began to heal and close back up. His clones fanned out as Satoshi cut his gaze pass the brute that held him over to Kei who still stood on the staircase. Those deep red eyes trying to cut into his soul. "I don't know, Kei, what disappoints me more. The fact that your newest lap dog here is about as intelligent  as a certain redhead I know, despite being a 'Master' Summon. Or the fact that you believe that power matters to me." Satoshi softly states allowing his arms to remain motionless by his side.           

"It almost hurts me that you'd do so little research on the initial target of your desires M'lady, or has the time that's passed driven you to madness?" Satoshi asks. Lucius growls and squeezes down on Satoshi's head drawing blood with his newly acquired claws. "Watch your tongue or..", "Or what? You'll kill me? Can Kei not speak for herself?" Satoshi asks interrupting. "No, I'll rip it from your head. The Mistress has no need to answer your questions." Lucius simply states. Satoshi grinned, he wasn't quite to his hypothesis yet, but he was closing in. His eyes cut from Lucius to Kei as he begins to speak again. 

"Go ahead Jeeves, you may be able to kill me if you try hard enough, but before you do realize two things." Satoshi coos looking back down to the man that held him between heaven and earth. "One, you don't know if I have the antidote on me, so if I die before you find it. She dies and you're only tethered to this world because of her. Sure, her Shadows may be able to delve into mine even after death, but even on the off chance that they find my bag of viles, the liquids are all clear, only I know what is what. Trial by error could prove fatal. Number two I have a dead man's trigger in place." Satoshi states that soft smile turning vile and dark. "If you remember, I have people here in town that work here, keep an eye on the Missing Nin and aid where they can. 

They, however, are loyal to the money I pay them more so than they are loyal to Fuzen. I knew very well I could be killed for coming here today, so if that were to play out, they have their orders to complete the poisoning of this small villagers. What the White wanted two years ago will transpire in less than two hours!" Lucius stabs his hand into Satoshi's left shoulder tearing into him cleanly like a hot knife through warm butter. The jarring crack of bone can be heard as he dislocates Satoshi's left shoulder. "Silence!" he demands of Satoshi, who was more interested in Kei's reaction. Her eyes told the story her voice couldn't. "There it is, that desire to kill me here and now even though it may cost Kei and this every villager here their lives. You know the funny thing about killing?" Satoshi asks forcing his left arm to operate despite the injury which causes Lucius to pull his hand free of the wound. While it started to heal Satoshi pulled his robes open. 

Just as his fingers reach inside his robes he sends threads into his shadow and dozens of Tags are pulled into the robe's lining as he parted it. "Summon can die too, so how many explosive tags will it take to take you with me?" he lies showing a plethora of Flash Tags that had small slips of paper over the writing that stated Exploding instead of Flash. They looked completely authentic. That devil's grin cross his face while he started to twitch his fingers. Lucius kicks Satoshi away and starts to dart toward Kei. This, however, was all apart of Satoshi's plan as he and all his clones dropped smoke pellets blanketing the room with a dark billowing smoke. Kunai fire from all directions and even though Lucius figured he was being corralled, he had no option but to dodge where Satoshi probably wanted him. Thanks to the AC the smoke dissipates rather quickly, just as the real Satoshi lands. With a grin he twists his fingers as his clones land around the butler.

From their shadows the Flash Tags are pulled in a wrapping motion around the Summon, then pulling down Satoshi snaps his trap. Lucius only grins though, his eyes cutting to the small bead that he left on the puppeteer. It was part of his ascot, but it now served as the perfect target for the Replacement Jutsu. As the threads tighten he vanishes leaving the actual Satoshi in his own trap. "Guess I goofed that one." he mutters as the Tags go off. Lucius only has one instinct at that moment and that was to get between Kei and the explosion. That explosion never came, the room is just enveloped in a sea of white. Since he had no eyes Satoshi isn't effected by the blinding flash and Lucius feels a hard kick to his back knocking him back into the foyer where he had to contend with the clones as they started their own rounds of attacks on him. 

As her eyes clear, Kei sees that Satoshi is now standing next to her with his arm draped over her shoulders. "You know, if there is one thing that I have to say I'm sorry I missed in the past two years. It was you developing these very womanly breasts." Satoshi states groping one then pulling his  up her arm. Kei remained silent and her arms remained still. Her shadow's however did not. He punctures his own shadow with his threads and then wraps the many arms that come at him, pulling them back to their master in almost a BDMS tied off knot that would have brought a blush to less seductive women. Rubbing his hand up her left arm Satoshi only grinned a bit. "Remember the last time I tied you up M' Lady. If I recall correctly, I almost got laid the next day. Good times, the reason I fell in lust with you back then I suppose." 

"Release her or.." one of the Sand Clones is destroyed as he talks, Satoshi cuts him off however, "Careful Lucius, even with your speed by the time you get her I'd have her throat cut. You know, I may be inhuman at this point, but I can still thoroughly enjoy the female figure, especially one like this. I however, am a sport. It's not fair I attack our Queen to be, especially when she can't speak or use her arms. Yes, yes. It took me a minute, but all that rhetoric earlier about me having the whole village killed was to see if my hunch was true. Your transformation comes at a cost to her, in this instant her voice and arms as I've already stated." Satoshi explains. Then with a Body Flicker Satoshi leaves Kei's side, untying her, and sits in a chair across the way. The small trickle of blood that absorbed into Kei's Shadow was faint against the darkness of her arms. You would have to have been paying attention to see it.  

"Well, we've wasted about fifteen minutes. So, you still have twenty minutes to get the antidote from me, or kill me. With that said however." Satoshi states weaving several seals. "I think I'm ready to show M' Lady my new toy." From the destroyed living room Kenno grinds widely while the Sand pulled itself back into Sand Clones of Satoshi. "Kei, I'd like you to meet Kenno." Satoshi states holding his hand out over the long shadow before him. A second later a hand pulls itself free of the murky brine which is shortly followed by a second. Within a few seconds Kenno stands before Kei and Lucius. Her dead eyes trained on the Summon. Flicking a finger toward himself Satoshi pulls the Soul Marble into the open iris of the Chakra Disc, bringing  her back to life. 

"It's about time!" Kenno exclaims pulling her hand close together while her master weaved a few more Seals. "Black Dust Technique: Puppet Clone!", "Sword of the Demon Wind!" both speak in unison while multiple Kenno are formed and she herself pulled the formed Chakra before her into a sharp blade. Satoshi's clones each take charge of a Human Puppet who had their own proxy swords.


----------



## DeadManHand (Jul 29, 2015)

"Huh?"

Ravana Tetsujin's charcoal eyes opened slowly, his vision cutting through the darkness of his bedroom.  His curtains were drawn closed, blocking out the outside sun.  What time was it anyway?  With a lazy turn of his head, he inspected his clock.  Almost nine thirty, he'd gotten up late.  He inhaled deeply, preparing a sigh, when he caught a whiff of something flowery.  That's right, he'd brought someone home last night.  He looked to his other side.  The scent was strongest on that section of the bed, but it was uninhabited.  He returned his gaze to the ceiling, repressing another sigh.  He sat up, blankets falling away from his chest.  He let out a soft chuckle.  "Dad's gonna be pissed.  Will I ever stop fucking up...?"  He fell backwards, head hitting the pillow as he blankly stared into space.  ...Shit.  It'll get late if I just lie here.

As he motioned to get out of bed, his door opened.  

"When the Hell are you gonna get up, Tetsu-cha-- " 

Tetsu spun around to see his oldest sister, Chihana, standing in his doorway.  Tetsu himself was stark naked, momentarily petrified.  Eventually Chihana let out a snort.  "So...  You manscape, huh?"  She barely got the sentence out before a pillow flew at her, which she quite capably caught.  "Stop ogling my dick and get out!  Jeez, never knew you were into brother on sister stuff, Chihana-nee.  I feel all dirty, now."  He savored those words before ungodly pain crashed over him.  Chihana's kick had found its way to his chin and sent him upward, then hard onto the floor.  "Mmm, you used to be so cute, too, little brother.  Anyway, cover your hairless dick, you've got company."  Company?  "Alright, alright, I'm on it."

Tetsu eventually made his way down the stairs, dressed in baggy pants, a loose-fitting tank top, and a pair of sparring gloves.  His father, mother, and sisters were all located in the den, along with a group of five kids.  He recognized him, they were a few of his younger cousins.  "What's up?" he asked his father.  "Finally awake, I see," his father looked at him pointedly, causing Tetsu to look away, embarrassed.  "These kids want you to spar with them, five versus one.  Do you have time to spare?"  Tetsu rose an eyebrow at the wide-eyed 12-year-olds looking up at him.  He never could turn down little kids.  "Yeah, suppose I do."  They all cheered and ran at him, clinging to his legs.  "Hey!  Off, you little-" "By the way..."  Tetsu turned his glare to his old man.

"Have you put any thought into being on an actual squad?  I understand you enjoy the missions your sisters bring you on, but they don't offer you any official accomplishment.  Your missions records still state you haven't gone on a single one."  Tetsu scratched at the back of his neck.  "Yeah, I should probably get on that.  Tell you what, after I whip these kids into shape, I'll head down, and find a nice solo mission to go on, at least until I'm part of a team."  He waited until his father nodded his approval and corralled the kids, leading them to the clan's personal training grounds.  When they got there, the five of them moved into a pentagonal formation, surrounding Tetsu.  The youngest heir to the Ravana clan smirked a bit and dropped into the Iwaken stance.  "Alright, one by one or all at one time?"  As soon as he spoke the children bumrushed him, throwing jabs and kicks with a surprisingly good rhythm.  They worked well together.

Tetsu's arms went into a flurry of deflecting and parrying strikes, while his legs and feet swiftly moved to keep balance and stance intact.  After ducking under two leaping kicks, however, he found three sweeping kicks coming for him, intending to knock him on his ass.  He focused on the power in his leg muscles and leaped, taking to air, before falling down and dropping a fist on the top of a boy's head.  He keeled over comically, knocked stupid by the punch.  Two girl leaped at him together, both aiming flying kicks at his face.  He dashed forward, his natural speed making it seem as if they were moving in slow motion.  He brought up his hand swiftly, going into Iwaken, before striking one of the girls in the stomach with Ramaya.  Then, before she could even finish falling, he swiftly moved to the other girl, dispatching her with Shunkyaku.  This left one boy and one girl remaining, who were standing opposite him, both in Iwaken.

Tetsu turned to face them and gripped his pant legs above the thigh, pulling them up a bit, before also sinking into Iwaken.  They stared each other down for what felt like ages, but was really only a few seconds, before they began sprinting at him.  Tetsujin, however, did not break stance.  He merely waited, biding his time.  When they were inside of his guard, aiming attacks at him, he flew into action.  He vanished, dodging backwards and away from his opponents, as he varied his stance slightly.  "Shunshin..." he dashed forward and connected a fierce knife hand chop to the neck of the boy, knocking him out.  "... No Akuma Yaiba."  He turned to the girl, who was already on him, planting a kick to his ribs.  He allowed it to connect and gripped her leg around the shin.  He could see the instant look of regret on her face as he tossed her skyward.  Quick as lightning, but calm as a gentle river, he rose a hand, his four fingers extended.  When she came back down, he smirked.  "Bakuchikara no Ken!"  He clenched his fist, performing the One Inch Punch and sending her flying backwards, landing in a heap on the ground.

He exhaled slowly and watched them all shakily pick themselves up.  With a grin he folded his arms over his torso.  "Class dismissed."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[The Labyrinth Call]​*​

[Crouching Panther, Drunken Fang XI]​
-Perdition-​
Being left to wander and trail behind April used what little time they had gained upon their pursuers to recover although it proved a difficult task without the aid of a moonlit sky. Her eyes keeping watch over Hatori and what lay ahead of them in the halls, it had taken her awhile in the midst the void to finally note that they had encountered yet another. Had they been dragged into this pit much the same way?

This thought was temperamental there was no sense of confusion or any signs that he had been summoned against his will. More a distraught of his surroundings and a peculiar yet familiar instinctive sensation to avoid at all costs, it was difficult to pin having never truly encountered a human being that imprinted such a impression upon her mind.

Akane's pace had began to lumber a misplaced step resulting in her and consequently Hatori to a stone cold earth, she wanted to advise they move on or at the very least turn around and go in the opposite direction. Such intentions gave her comfort but their would be none to be had as they already caught the mysterious boy's attention. No doubt Akane's blunder and the resulting thud not helping, as much as she doubted it'd help she stated, "Akane I don't think we want any part in this.."

Too late, by the time she had finished Akane had found her footing once more and slung the boy back with a kick to the chest. He stumbled but it certainly did nothing more than give Akane and Kuroimaru some breathing room, not much but enough that they might be able to mount a offense. Akane after all rarely played defensively, at least that is the impression she had gotten from their past encounters.

Hatori shudders ruffling his feathers sharing in April's peculiar distaste for this creature, he couldn't agree more with the 'bad mojo' comment although unlike her he felt the need to seek out shelter, not a bad thought considering he was very much defenceless at this moment. "Akane mind if I uh... sit this one out?"He asked a hint of desperation in his tone. The best he could offer was whatever chakra he had left, but even that wasn't much and he got the impression April would need it for her own techniques. _Perhaps I should of never skipped those training sessions._

His small size would hopefully serve him well in the coming battle, finding a good hidey hole atleast in which to quiver in fear. Why were they getting this sensation, they even he himself were Apex predators, what did they have to fear from this boy and while he wanted to turn tail and run, he found he lacked the will to do so instead keeping his feathers puffed like a porcupine.

The girl was on fire, the blaze of fury smoldering behind the gateways to her soul. It was the kind of desperate rage that added a flavor to the skin atop a person's meat. Cupid didn't know what it was, maybe it was the sweat, or that shade of adrenaline, chemicals the body secreted, whatever biological marination occurred in a moment like this the results were a net positive for Cupid. The protrusion of force that had sent him back was like the dinner bell, he gnashed his fangs together, the friction causing the tips to spark with static. 

"You look like you taste good?" He ran his tongue along the length of his lips leaving a strand of drool at the corner of his mouth. Letting his eyes wander the "boy" named after one of the most prolific marksmen in the world, set his eyes upon another bounty. Human flesh was a delicacy but the fearful scent that seemed to emanate from Hatori? now that was just as interesting as Akane, perhaps more so. It was a meal he could indulge in without the worry of disappointing his mother.

"I don't know where your sister is but if she were here, I'd probably gobble her up like I will that turkey boy over there. Who knows maybe the place the old man wants me to take you has your sister. Don't know don't care, but I'm going to try all of you out. Mother can't be mad if it's just one bite, just one, just one, just one, just one, just one, just one!!!!"

The manic rapidity of his words were like a broken record skipping over as he rejected gravity, his heels lashing out against the ground as he broke into Akane's guard, cupping his hands he thrust his palms into her chest pushing her backward. Getting down into a crouch he sprang upward like a jack in the box swinging his hands downward, Cupid's fingers sliced through the air creating a pressurized vacuum as the atmosphere was galvanized by his chakra. The slashes ate through the air and clawed at the skin of Akane's shoulders causing blood to squirt upward in a geyser of plasma. Instead of following up Cupid bounded toward one of the small puddles that had formed, lapping at the crimson like milk in a saucer, his eyes glazed, pupils dilating.

"Good gravy. I can see why the Old Man is interested in you, no ifs, ands, or buts about it. Something about hosting a sin, flea...ticking you? Meh, don't care enough to remember. If you give me a bite I can always ask mother to forgive you for that Sin."

Getting back to his feet Cupid's muscles were filled with tension as he flexed, the tips of his sharpened fingers crackling with the sound of thunder as he bore his fangs with much more menace. Now that he had just a small taste he knew that the swamp maiden was special, her juices absolutely delectable. The sortie had been mild up to this point, but now was time for the kitten to get the caboodle.

Akane stumbled back from the sheer impact of the jackhammer like blow from Cupid. Her chest was already heaving from the initial double palmed strike to her chest. Now she bled as her part of her left shoulder was laid open from the rapid, vacuum like, strike that followed suit. He had drawn first blood to Akane's great anger and now the left strap holding her shirt on was hanging together by a thread. She cupped the wound but her eyes bore a hole through Cupid as he lapped at the blood that spattered it's crimson hue on this filthy floor. Her nostrils flared in with a quite rage as her lips rolled baring her own fangs. He wanted to fight? She thought as he pulled her hand from her wound her dark pools of red lock with the crimson sheen that coated her palm and fingers. 

Well, we can play. Hatori clung for dear life from the series of strikes his talons tearing smaller gashes into Akane's already battle torn attire and with a slight move of her head Akane looked to Hatori as she pulled her hand across the upper portion of her chest and down her shirt wiping the blood free of her hand. "You find ah saf place to hide naw you 'ere?" is stated as she reached up for him. Then, taking a step back she sat him down and motioned for April to take charge of the elf owl, it was time for Akane to play hardball with this mama's boy. Rolling her newest injury Akane bared her fangs as she walked back forward with Kuroimaru walking in tandem beside her. She was already tired and beat to hell by the Gokiburi, so she'd have to end this fast.


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
 Power 
 PART 6












  __________

Much to Sayano's dismay, Zenas also withdrew an invisible blade. The kunoichi began to wonder if this match wasn't going to be so boring after all. The danger of not knowing how long Zenas' blade was aroused Sayano's battle sense. She certainly was the same girl who had fought that Houki kid months back. If Sayano learned anything while training under her brother Shinji, it was that the Inoue possessed three breads and butters. Depending on the situation, they could play with their foe, square up with their foe on the foe's level, or completely clown the foe with their breakneck speed. Their match had just begun, but Sayano already saw the end in sight.

Sayano started to move her free hand in formation of a seal, but Zenas struck first. The kunoichi cursed under her breath and quickly performed an slash in front of herself. She couldn't see the connection, but Sayano sure as hell could feel the blades clash and sure as hell hear the sparks. "What the fuck..." Sayano thought to herself before immediately leaping back a few meters as Zenas just had. "Something isn't adding up..." Sayano continued to ponder. The kunoichi watched Zenas perform her attack and the assault didn't match typical motions one would make if they swung a sword. Moreover these motions were further noted as bizarre if one took in account the length of the assumed blade. To wield something that size would require more movement than performed, period. Clearly something was in the works, but if Sayano was going to figure it out, she'd need to see it again.

"Hey if you want to fight me, move from Kyo's side. Aren't you supposed to be _his_ bodyguard?" Sayano mocked while quietly positioning her free hand to rest on her lower back. Zenas' mouth curled up at one end to Sayano's comments.

"Very well." the dark skinned girl said as she distanced herself from Kyo. As soon as Zenas was far enough away from Kyo, Sayano formed the seal of confrontation with her hidden hand. Around Zenas, a fluorescent yellow cube took shape and just as quickly as the cube appeared, it seemingly vanished. At this point in time, Sayano had a huge grin plastered on her face, a stark contrast to Zenas' own look of apathy. Crouching down ever so slightly, Sayano then pushed herself off the ground to fly in Zenas' direction. Kyo's bodyguard carefully analyzed Sayano's movements as she soared through the air. Her opponent's flight path into this cage was an arch and she entered from above. The initial launch was incredibly steep, indicating a staggering vertical length of the prison. Zenas continued to process the information circulating in her brain until Sayano interrupted her.

"I hope you're competent in genjutsu girl because if not, you're going to experience a thousand visions of hell. Genjutsu: Shinkirō!" Sayano's voice echoed as her illusion began.
​


----------



## DeadManHand (Jul 29, 2015)

Tetsu quickly showered and got dressed into an orange karate gi after taking the kids home and congratulating them on a fine show and excellent teamwork.  He was actually pretty excited, despite himself.  He'd gone on plenty of missions with Chihana and Kari, but never a solo mission.  What would it entail?  Where would the mission take him?  This was the launching board for his shinobi career.  If he did well enough, he could make chuunin in no time, like the rest of his age group.  He tried not to show it, but it often bothered him that he was such an old genin.  He would soon be 20, and would be damned if he was an entry-level shinobi by that point.  He stared at himself in the mirror for a few minutes, before heading downstairs and bidding his family farewell.  It was an unusually long walk to the mission board.  Was it always this long?  He shook his head a bit.  _Stop it.  Stop being so nervous._  He sighed at his next thought.  The best he was gonna get would be chump change compared to what he'd been doing thus far with his sisters.  The only bit of challenge was that he was alone this time.

He looked up, snapping out of his reverie when he had reached the hall where the Hokage was granting missions.  He entered the double doors in time to see a squad leaving.  He stepped to the side, getting out of their way while they went about their mission.  He continued walking, locking eyes with the Hokage.  He stepped in front of the desk and bowed.  "Good day, Hokage-sama.  I wish to acquire a mission."  The Hokage quietly regarded Tetsujin for a few moments before speaking.  "Ravana Tetsujin.  Your skillset is chuunin level, but you lack the experience of going on missions.  I think I have the perfect thing for your level of skill and experience.  A C Rank mission.  You'll be headed to Iwagakure.  A doctor there, Dr. Bon Clay, has come down with a serious illness.  The cure is with a man named Dr. Ivankov, who is holed up in the New World Tower.  We're getting reports that he is being guarded by chimeric beasts, but no other threats."  Tetsu nodded.  "Hai.  Arigatou, Hokage-sama."  He took the mission report and turned to leave, exhaling a breath he didn't know he was holding when he left.

Awesome.  He was basically pest control for freaky test tube animals.  It could have been worse, he for damn sure wasn't chasing after any fucking cats, but it also could have been a lot better.  He returned home and quickly set about preparing.  Despite the apparent ease of the mission, the train ride from here to Iwagakure was long, and it would take at least two days to get there, complete the mission, and return home.  He prepared a change of clothes, a pouch of weapons, his identification, rations, and the various other odds and ends that went into undertaking missions in foreign lands.  When he finished, he tossed his bag of clothes over his shoulder and grabbed his hooded traveling cloak from the coat rack in his room.  He turned to look at himself once more in the mirror, before heading out, closing the door behind him with a click.


*The Okama Trouble!!*
M I S S I O N   ---   S T A R T​
The train station was blessedly uncrowded, and Tetsu was able to swiftly purchase his ticket and board his train.  He sat alone and secluded, next to the window.  He looked down at the palms of his hands and clenched them tightly, frowning a bit.  Was he being a bit too harsh on this mission?  Surely, he was one lone genin being sent to some foreign land.  But he supposed if anything, he was underestimating it.  Chimeric beasts were a bit outside the realm of pest control.  Odds were they had some sort of defense mechanism.  Maybe a potent venom, or unnatural swiftness.  They might even be large as a house and even more durable.  He chuckled at that, he was just trying to get himself excited for something that was more than likely going to suck.  Dammit.

After a nap breaking up the monotony of the 6 hour train ride, the large, steam-powered vehicle finally slowing to a halt in Iwagakure's station.  He stepped off the train and his face immediately dropped into a frown.  The station here was almost infinitely more crowded.  He navigated and waded his way through countless other bodies, until he finally managed to break away from the rest of the crowd, running into a group of three people.  A woman, a young girl, and an older man.  

"Hello!" spoke the woman.  "Are you the shinobi from Konoha?"  Tetsu nodded.  "I am.  I'm supposed to be finding a cure for Dr. Bon Clay, right?"  She nodded.  "Indeed!  But first, it's nice to meet you!  I am Dr. Takeda Kiyome.  This is Dr. Heishiiro Roku, and the little girl is Anna Ivankov."  Tetsu looked at her.  "Ivankov?"  She nodded, a hint of desperation in her young eyes.  

"Please!  My daddy isn't a bad man!  You have to save him!"  "Anna!" interjected Kiyome.  "Sorry, she's still torn up about her father."  Tetsu smiled at the little girl and crouched so that he was at her eyes level.  He held out his hand.  "Hello, Anna.  My name is Tetsujin, and I'm here to help everyone.  I'll get your daddy back."  Anna smiled widely, like only a child could and nodded before tackle hugging Tetsujin.  "Thank you, Tetsu onii-chan!"  "No problem!"  He detached himself from the girl and stood.  "Alright, so I need to find an inn.  But first, why don't you tell me all you can about Dr. Bon Clay."  "Well," began Dr. Heishiiro as the group began to leave the train station.


----------



## Hero (Jul 29, 2015)

*Shige Yoshinaga*
Coda
 Pillar Island - S Rank Mission (3)












___________________

As soon as I walked in, I saw Ren's blue eyes gravitate towards my beautiful face and exemplary frame. I don't know why he stared so long because it wasn't like I was going to give him any. He probably...no definitely had a small penis. Moreover he probably like boys and he probably wasn't ok with that considering he was next in line for his clan and needed to reproduce. Lin wasn't reliable because she was batshit crazy and rogue as fuck. Ren then attempted to sigh, but "managed" to suppress it. He could fool all the other people standing in the room, but I was a medic. I know how the body works and with my expertise, I can see things no one else can. He wasn't excited to see me and that made me happy. Just like Kawahara-sama's report said, he loves to judge others. "Classic." I say curtly as I approach my comrades with clopping high heels. While I wait for Hibiki to speak, I wonder how easy he would be to kill?



> "Ah, excellent timing, Ogawa-san," Hibiki beamed, clapping his hands  together. "We were just about to start the mission debriefing, before  you came in. All the better now that you're here. I trust that the four  of you already know the details of what it is you're supposed to do, but  a little bit of reiteration never hurt anybody, eh? I ask that you keep  your search as, shall we say, low-key as possible? While the public may  know about the princess' disappearance, the involvement of the Rogue  Knight is something we have...removed from  public knowledge. It would be best to keep  any form of conflict to an absolute minimum, otherwise we risk  disrupting the festivities. As far as where the princess may be... I  remain uncertain; I leave that part to the shinobi
> "


I chuckle to myself when the old man finishes his service announcement. "Leave it to the shinobi huh?" I purr in my head. That might not be the best idea for this land, but he doesn't have to know that.I look over at my teammates and sure enough, Ren is bending over for authority, feigning sincerity and politeness._
"_That sounds easy enough. We can handle it from here,  Hibiki-sama._"__

"_Yes I'm _sure_ everything is under control. If we're lucky, she'll still be on the island." I say sarcastically. Turning over to the three ninja accompanying me, I square them all up. "Who's the team captain?"​


----------



## DeadManHand (Jul 29, 2015)

Tetsujin spent the next few hours with Dr. Kiyome and Heishiiro, and Anna, learning everything he would need to know.  Dr. Ivankov had apparently been acting distant and cold since an unfortunate incident a few years back.  Tetsu wanted more information on this 'incident,' but no matter how hard he pressed he could not get them to let him in on the secret, and when Anna was around, they refused to even talk about it.  Understandable, some serious dirt was being flung at her father.  If intel was accurate he was attempting a coup de tat, but Tetsu couldn't see the benefit in holing up in the top of a tower.  There was nowhere to go but into the waiting arms of Iwa's men.  However, apparently these chimeras had provided a bit of issue, and the hospital guards had been no match for them.  That part... disturbed him.  People, people trained at least somewhat in combat, had been killed by these things?  That held some weight.  After Anna and the others had gone off to bed, Tetsu did one last check of his equipment and set off.











​
After a bit of walking, he arrived at the doors of the New World Tower.  They were closed, with two men guarding the entrance.  He strolled over to them and flashed his identification and credentials, letting them know that he was hear for the mission.  They nodded, wished him luck, and opened the double doors, admitting him entrance.  The first thing he noticed was that it was extremely dark in here.  Almost impenetrably so.  The second, and more prevalant thing, was the stench.  It reeked of death.  It permeated every inch of him, every pore was saturated with the smell.  He held back a retch and gritted his teeth as he pressed onward, forcing one foot in front of the other.  

In a few seconds' time, he'd crossed the lobby and was making his way up the stairwell.  His footsteps rang loud and echoed maddeningly in this place.  He emitted a low growl and dashed up the stairs, vaulting over the railing and bursting through the doors to the second floor.  This one, however, was not empty.  There were... piles, of varying heights that littered this place.  Human bodies, ripped and torn apart, bled dry and mauled until there was hardly anything recognizable left.  Tetsu held down the bile, but couldn't look any longer.  He turned away his gaze, holding his breath against the unbelievable stench.  How many untrained men, women, and mostly children had Iwagakure thrown at this?  Perhaps they were too wrapped up in the growing tensions between White and Black to spare an actual shinobi.

As Tetsu went to take another step, he felt the point of a kunai against his spine.  He froze, unmoving.  There, behind him, was a woman.  She had wild dark hair and was dressed similarly to the hospital guards.  A survivor?  Tetsu slowly rose his hands and looked back at her.  His lips parted, but before he could speak, she interrupted him.

"Another!"  She exclaimed in a shrill voice, one that shuddered and shivered, betraying her damaged mental state.  "They send so many, but never one like you!  I wonder... how long will you last?  No one escapes this place--!"  Before she could utter another word, Tetsu spun and grabbed her wrist, twisting it sharply.  The kunai flew from her hand as she let out a sharp bark of pain.  He silenced her with a chop to the back of the neck, knocking her out cold.  He caught her as she fell and slowly lowered her to the ground.  "I'll send help for you."  He continued onward, walking past the piles of corpses and holding back the bile that sprang to his lips as best he could.  Eventually, he made it to the other side and began ascending the steps once more.

He was already anticipating getting out of this Hell hole.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2015)

Ren regarded Kaeda for a brief moment, half confused by her inability to immediately spot him as the authority figure in the group and half surprised. _Is this the part where she insists on doing things her own way? Will my carefully constructed plans be foiled yet again, not by the enemy, but by an entitled blonde with a gross overestimation of her own abilities? We shall see._ "As the senior chūnin here, I think I'm best fit for that," he answered, as the four of them stepped outside.

A pleasant breeze hit ? surprisingly cool, in spite of the suffocating heat bearing down on them. It made the temperature more bearable, even if only slightly so. _Sadly, I think I'll still find myself sunburned by the end of this mission._ "It's going to be such a drag looking for her," Dan complained, running a hand through his dark hair. "This island is _huge_."

"Stop your whining," Nia rolled her eyes. "If you didn't want to do this, why'd you come in the first place?"

"Ren dragged me onto the boat!"

"... oh."

A sigh. _Sometimes, I actually miss Taneda's silent company. Far less complaining from him._ Ren turned around to face the rest of the group. He found himself smirking, despite the situation ? such was the curse of smugness. "We won't need to find her. She's already been found," he explained.

"She has?" Dan frowned, looking at Nia, then at Kaeda to see if there was something he was missing. Their blank faces confirmed that he wasn't the only one out of the loop.

"By the Rogue Knights. I had my lanterns spread out and overlook the island's activity while the old guy was talking. The shinobi have covered almost everywhere, while the Rogue Knights have almost completely stopped moving. Interestingly..." He brought a hand to his hair, idly rubbing a loose hanging strand between his fingers. "The only place that hasn't been turned over by the search is where the Rogue Knights are thought to operate on this island."

Nia's eyebrow arched. "So that's where we'll hit?" she asked. 

"In a manner of speaking, yes. I have a plan. But first," Ren turned to Kaeda. "What are your abilities?"


----------



## Hero (Aug 3, 2015)

*Shige Yoshinaga*
Coda
 Pillar Island - S Rank Mission (4)












___________________

Ren looked at me for a second, before he responded saying he was "best" fit to be captain. I'm sure by question irked him. He wasn't that hard to frustrate. So we continue this field trip outside and I swear to you we weren't even outside for long before this other boy named Dan started to complain.



> "It's going to be such a drag looking for her, this island is _huge_."


He was then shut down by the other bitch in the team.



> "Stop your whining," Nia rolled her eyes. "If you didn't want to do this, why'd you come in the first place?"



I smile to myself. Another female to match my own cunt personality.



> "Ren dragged me onto the boat!"





> "... oh."


And just like that, the girl lost all respect from me. Ren then turns around and reveals some semi-shocking news.



> "We  won't need to find her. She's already been found,"



He had captured my interest. Already?



> "She has?"



Dan said mimicking my surprise.



> "By the Rogue Knights. I had my lanterns spread out and overlook the  island's activity while the old guy was talking. The shinobi have  covered almost everywhere, while the Rogue Knights have almost  completely stopped moving. Interestingly...the only  place that hasn't been turned over by the search is where the Rogue  Knights are thought to operate on this island."



This was rather exceptional I'd admit, but predictable considering his file. He reminded me of Ise, accounting for every single detail. However Ise is still smarter than this boy. Without a doubt, she is still scurrying around on this island collecting our vital information. 

But turning my attention back to Ren, I figured he'd soon ask me for my abilities since he's such a tactician. Surely enough, he asked the question I was anticipating.



> "What are your abilities?"



Now there were a few ways I could go about answering his question. I could be my normal hostile self. Taking that approach I wouldn't reveal anything to him. However that might cause issues and wouldn't sit well with my image. I was on a mission and it required me to be cooperative. I took a deep breath. Here goes nothing.

"I'm a medical ninja." I say placing one hand on my hip. That was all he was getting out of me.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 3, 2015)

*Ren Houki*​
An unsurprising answer, but no less pleasing for it. _A reasonably well rounded team, but we don't have enough combat-types to just storm their hideout. Probably for the best, though._ He reached a hand into his briefcase, retrieving a set of radio headsets and handing them to the rest of the team. "I can communicate with you through the lanterns," he explained, tucking his hair behind his right ear as he fitted the device in, "but in case something goes wrong on my end, we may need to use these to talk instead."

Dan looked down at the radio, then back at Ren. "So, stealth then?" he asked, a trace of hopefulness in his tone. The scout clearly wanted to avoid combat, if it was possible. Not that the Houki could hold that against him.

"Yeah. There's not enough of us to just storm the Rogue Knights' base, and even if there was, I suspect they'd be finished with the Princess by the time we  made it through all the guards," Ren explained carefully. "We'll split up, do some light reconnaissance, and then go in."

He looked at Kaeda, unsure. The kunoichi had told him she was a medical shinobi, but that still wasn't a lot to go off on. _Still, she's made it clear that's all we're getting from her. No point in prying._ "Kaeda-san, go with Nia. I'll find a small platoon of lookout guards that she can take out. The two of you will interrogate one; try and find out what they're up to," Ren said.

Nia nodded and walked over to Kaeda, the dark skinned girl's stoic expression unreadable. "Alright."

The Houki brought his attention to the scout. "You'll go off on your own, as usual. None of us can really keep up with your travel speed, and there's less chance of you getting caught that way. Check out what they have guarding their base, and then find an appropriate hiding place." He reached into his briefcase again, then took out... another briefcase, before handing it to Dan. "Take this with you, too. It's got Blueberry inside."

Dan frowned, staring at the leather case. "But Blueberry is so _heavy_!" he whined. Ren ignored him and shoved the second briefcase into his hands, the lanky scout reluctantly accepting it with a deep pout.

"I'll act as the operator for now, giving you updates on enemy locations through the lanterns so that you don't get caught. Each of you will have a lantern each. Any questions? If not, we should be heading over right now."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 4, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Near Fuzen*

*[Phoenix Inn, Near Fuzen]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss Redux VIII; Finale]​
[Pro Re Nata]​

"One last thing Nun." Satoshi states while the doors to the elevator opened for Kirisaki. Her eye cut to the man as he sat his glass of water down, "I may be against the Church, that however hasn't stopped me from gaining contacts within the church itself. Rosuto and I haven't seen eye to eye since built that arm for him over two years ago. So mentioning my name to him may do little more than put you in even more danger with him." Satoshi states crossing his arms. The doors hummed waiting for the former nun to enter, she merely looked at him as if to say, is that all. "Ask for one of my cards at the front desk Ms. Shinko and when you are ready to meet with me, burn it. I'll know. Until then, I'll map the cave we're planning to use." he states pulling the glass of water up from the table. Pulling it to his lips he watches as she stepped into the elevator. 

"I'll give you one thing Sakamoto, she does have a nice ass." Kenno states rocking in the chair next to him. "So, do you think it is at all possible to beat this Thalia person at her and your current level?" Kenno asks drumming the table with her fingers. Setting the glass of water down Satoshi leaned on his elbow, "Anything is possible in this world Kenno, the only thing that separates man from animal is his aptitude for being able to will what he wants into being. If history has taught me anything, if there is a will. There is a way. Though, if I were in her shoes. I'd have poisoned her at home, then forced a confrontation which would have sped the poison through her body. All that is needed there is time, she could have rang me up when plucking those eyes from Thalia's head was needed."

Kenno looked at Satoshi who was now doodling on the table's surface with his finger. "If you get the eye, do yo really plan on giving it back to her?" Satoshi looked at the redhead for just a moment before pulling himself up from the table, "Of course, I don't want an actual eye. The effort and needs of the eye isn't something I want to deal with. Kakashi and Rosuto are the perfect example of why an artificial Sharingan is the way for a puppeteer to go. Beside." Satoshi adds stepping up to his coat. "I'm a creature of my word, if I were to lie then my word is worthless, which as I businessman I can't afford.", "You were never planning on staying here were you? So why offer her your bed?" Kenno asks changing the subject. Satoshi rolled his lips, wasn't it obvious? 

"Manners my dear Kenno, manners. Kirisaki has a long trip from here back to Konoha tomorrow, I merely offered her rest." he remarks before pulling a hand to his mouth. With a whistle the navy colored mouse from earlier appeared. She tilted her head, "Yes mister Sakamoto?" she asks pawing at her whiskers. "I'd like to go back to Kiri now, to that bridge." Satoshi states pulling his coat too. "Just you sir?" Satoshi nods, "The lady is back on her way home. As for services, let Hanpan know that you and he can have the apple pie in the refrigerator." Satoshi replied. The mouse nodded and started to Zip around the room. As Kenno rippled away Satoshi vanished into a blur of speed. 

-Bridge, Kiri- 

Kenno flopped her arm over the railing of the bridge, "I still don't understand the appeal of watching the sunrise or set for that matter." she remarks looking at the horizon as it started to light with the first rays of the sun. Satoshi looked over to her, "I couldn't myself tell you Kenno. Humans can be strange at times. I suppose though, the same can be said of us. It after all are the little things that give us away." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 4, 2015)

*Zansatsu|Soldier of Fortune|Near Fuzen*

*[Near Fuzen]​*​
​[He That Treads the Abyss XVIX, Sasori's Hidden Arts XXV, Finale]​
_-The Flames that Cleanse All Sin-_​

-Present, Jashin Church-

Blowing a stream of smoke from his mouth, Satoshi stands to his feet. "I feel like a new man now that I've gotten that off my chest.", "You've stated that every time you tell that story to someone." Kenno drolls while she appears next to Ms. Tatsu. Her blue eyes cut to the woman who was still in shock not only over the story, but the fingers that lay at her feet. "Well, I have to leave the damned with the sense of just how much of a monster I am. Also.", "Yes, I'm sure Rikka as well as I know that you love to hear yourself talk." is interrupted. The white haired former Shinobi nods, it was true. "Well my dear priest." is stated as a clone tied his wife back up. "This is where we part ways." is stated while he reaches up and pulls the Jashin encircled triangle from his neck. "Glad you took the time to listen and not judge, so I'll let you in on a little secret. You can either let yourself suffocate by not pushing up with your feet. Or, or you can die of inhalation as you listen to your congregation burn." is stated as he turned to the apparition of Kenno and Rikka who stood before him. "Your witness has been selected Zan." is stated after a clone drags a sobbing woman toward them.

"I still say this is unnecessary. Why do this to anyone?", "You know why Kenno, tell me Rikka. What qualifies her?", "She has two small sons and an infant daughter who is tied in her husband's arms." is replied. Satoshi nods, this woman has everything to loose. "Excellent, well." he states turning back to the crucified.  "I bid you ado." is stated with a mockery of a bow. Turning on his heels he slides his fedora back on his head. "I assure you all." is stated as he walks toward the door with Rikka and his witness, "That this will be the last and likeily most painful experience of your lives, take solace in the fact that you will soon be with a god that doesn't even exist." is stated as he donned his shades in mid stride. A panicked mummer started in the small crowd of people as Satoshi and his entourage left through the door. 

That mummer became screaming and crying when the doors were slammed shut behind them. The entire situation finally began to sink in, they were about to die and the only thing that seemed to escape them was how they were going to die. That was until they realized that the remaining ninja were dousing the walls, floors and even some of their friends with containers of gasoline.

-Outside-

"What do you want from me?!" The woman cries as the gag is pulled from her mouth. Satoshi pats her atop the head like a small child before knelling next to her. His hand wraps around her jaw line while he pulled her gaze to the church as his clone Ninja went about their business sealing the church closed. "That is easy young lady, I want you to bear witness to what is about to happen. Though I'm afraid your mind may not be able to handle the cruelty that is about to transpire." is stated as he motions for Rikka. The young brown headed girl seems to skip up next to him. "Yes Zan?" is asked with a chipper smile. "Make sure our guest of honor is comfortable enough for the show." he replies pulling the gag back into her mouth. "We can't have you biting your tongue off now." Rikka explains while she pulled several more large stakes from her traveling bag.

While Rikka went about staking the woman in place Satoshi stands and turns back to the church. Closing his eyes he reaches out through his Shadow to see if his clones within the church were ready. A sly grin crossed his lips, they were indeed ready. With his eyes slowly opening he lifts his hands while he undoes his Clone Jutsu. All the extra Ninja in the church as well on the outside mist away in black sands, a sort of calling card that Satoshi leaves at his crime scenes. Though most didn't pick up on it as it mixed pretty well with the ash. "Don't bat an eyelash." Satoshi offers twisting his hands. With in the church the fire tags ignite and follow the gasoline's trail. As the heat built the windows give way shattering out as flames licked for the heavens. It was in this instant the woman realized what Satoshi wanted. Why he pulled her from her family. It was to tell his story. 

She would in her fits of madness, tell of a man. No monster with white hair who tore her world apart spreading the lore of a demon in man's clothing. With a vile grin draped across his lips Satoshi turned to the woman while reaching into his coat pocket. "Hear that heavenly course?" Satoshi asks while pulling a cigar from it's case. "It's like the angels themselves are singing to us." he laughs pulling one to his mouth. A few moments later as the inferno itself drowned out the screams from within while Satoshi lights his cigar and walks over to his witness. "Your good book states that travesties like this are of his will, so your god approves of my actions. So, as your mind slowly fades into that dark place where there is no light of day, no hope. Reflect on what you once believed in as you witness your blood burn in the hallowed halls of hatred." blowing a ring of smoke in her face Satoshi stands.

The woman can't even manage a sob as it catches in her throat. Seeing that the woman was broken he nods to Rikka who nods in return. With a bounce the young lady is walking behind Satoshi to their next location. ~


----------



## Cjones (Aug 5, 2015)

*Do You Know Your Enemy VII -Interlude- * 

Shining brilliantly before the setting sun the golden peaks of this massive cathedral, the check point between the Shinobi Countries and the Land of Iron, create a reflective gaze of light that laid upon the approaching crowd of followers, swathe in ceremonial robes of white with gold trim, who made their way toward their house of worship. The toll of bells around the area signaled the beginning of evening service that took place directly at twilight consequently causing the opening of the doors at the sides, miniscule in size to the navy and golden double doors that sat in the structures middle, allowing people to flow en masse to the gothic inspired architecture.   



The marching steps of the crowd were in complete harmony as they, without word, marched behind one another into two distinct lines. Each entering through either side of the church and behind the pillars, branching off sequence to fill in the seats of the church from front to back. It was a sea of people that filled the building to its brim; however, not all who stood in the crowd were all devout servants of the mighty Jashin. Directly toward the back, the very last three to enter the house of large windows and elaborate tracery. 

_(?Be ready, this is the only time this entire area will at its most desolate.?)_ 

Minori?s voice rang through the ears of Ran, Katashi and Di. The area around them had grown quiet, so the three only sat and listened as information was fed through to them by the Sannin. 

_(?The ceremony will commence first by a band of guards stalking down the aisles, a sort of makeshift wall to separate the Bishop from the crowd.?)_ 

The guards clad in armor of white, gold and red filled the walkways with utter silence. There was no whisper or even sound of movement, each stood on all ends of the seats completely blocking off them off from leaving their seats. _?Are they even breathing??_ Ran thought to herself while staring at the broad back of the guards beside her. 

_(?Then darkness will befall the area, from their the tips of their staffs will light like beacons. It will be in this darkness that you make your move.?)_ 

It was a mystic aura to hall the fire created a path in the darkened room, yet unnervingly menacing that felt as if something was crawling slowly up every inch of your body. 












_?A chant of the holy feast will signal the entrance of the Bishop, entering from a door obscured from all the church that is when the both of you, Ran and Katashi, come in.?_ Inside her mind, Ran took a deep breath, calming herself, pushing everything from out of her mind. A distended of chakra gyred rapidly into her cerebrum. Faint silhouette of a tall sinewy man quickly developed into a full figure construct in conjunction with her eyes darting over toward Katashi?s and onto the third floor balcony above them. Katashi?s observant eyes observed the floor above, his cheeks suddenly swollen and from his mouth a thin stream of water flew and splattered onto the third level floor. 

_(?It will only be in that brief moment, when he enters church, will you have your opportunity sneak into one of the inner sanctums of the cathedral.?)_ 

Only the heavy steps of the bishops echoed through. All began to stand, their heads bowed, as he walked down the path lit path of flames secured by his guards. With each section his passed the guards would soon fall behind in separate lines, wisps that flowed around him. Each one lined in front of the altar as Susumu ascended the steps to take his place before the congregation. 

?My fellow children of Jashin.? He began amidst the chants. ?Today is a festive day. Today one of our fellow disciples, a simple child of Jashin just like you or I. brings to us new converts who wish to bathe in light of our lord, he who simply transcends normal man. Today we will greet these recruits with open arms, as our fellow brothers!? The Bishop roared with brilliant passion as he threw his hands into the air.

*?Yes.?* They all shouted behind him.  

?We?re jumping. Now.? The lights hung from the ceiling illuminated everything in a flash, the fires died out and in the crowd all present dawned black tribal paint. From atop his perch such worship and devotion was simply inspiring, but for the three shinobi who looked down from up above. What they were bearing witness to looked more like a chorus of the undead. 

?We only have until the end of the sermon, don?t dawdle.? Katashi explained as the three made their way through the door the Bishop had exited, yet before the door was shut behind them Ran took one look back toward the floors below. A tightly held group whose faces were covered in rags walked toward the altar with a man clad in white behind them. 

?Move it Haruno.?

?Eh, uh, right.? She stuttered before closing the door behind her. 

?*Blessed, those who stand before me.
Yet do not falter in my sight.
Blessed peacekeepers, champions of just.
The lights in the shadow. 
In their blood, our lord?s will is written.
And our new brothers shall be born*.?


​


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 7, 2015)

Blood of a Phoenix
City of Xak Tharkus

Kukiko sat amongst the patrons of the bar her face flustered and cheerful with the drunken song that radiated throughout, an merry atmosphere the likes of which she had forgotten since leaving on her hunt of the traitor. The men were celebrating a recent victory of a local sport in the centre of it all much to her surprise was the young phoenix, in the form of a young boy he had assured them victory she was honestly impressed having watched his mastery over the waves enabled him to out perform even the most experienced shinobi who had taken part. The final score, seven to five a close match to be fair and while many wondered as to who the boy truly was few questioned it after seeing him joined by herself and the mysterious Metsuke who now served as her personal bodyguard.

Taking a soft drink from her mug her eyes turned to him who sat in silence his trench coat drenched and dripping in the bitter cold of a dying flame. "You should consider changing clothes sometime."

"Would it please you to see me naked?"He asked his face and expression was a stern as ever. When he told her had no emotion besides that of love and loyalty for his nation she could honestly say she believed it. A perfect tool for any nation, what concerned her was the notion that her mothers research could led to others like him. Still she blushed at the notion, "No I was just. . ."

"Concern for my health is neither required nor desired. Remember I am Metsuke and fully aware of my physical condition. Have you forgotten our encounter with the spider?"

Her eyes narowed, "I have not and would have us speak of it no longer. . . Let us not ruin Aquilo's party. He deserves it after all."

"Please the victory was assured even without him. Although his abilities are certainly impressive, perhaps we should consider taking him to Xak Tharkus?"

Her eyes gleamed but showed equal concern, "Remember in the eyes of the High Lords he is an abomination. The result of a Cyro-Phoenix and..."She shuddered.

"And yet they permit his existence, despite the disagreement of Lady Yuki. You was lucky to be seen favourably by my Master."

Kukiko eyes grew weary at the mention of the Warlord she couldn't help but wonder his intentions, Aquilo was unique and perhaps he was curious but being the guardian of this wayward spirit she had grown concerned as one might for a child of their own flesh and blood. "What does he intend, my father grows weaker with each passing day and my strength grows. It is only a matter of time before my ascension."

"But you have already ascended."He spoke pushing up his glasses giving her a dark smile his lips curled as he spoke making her feel all the more uncomfortable but he was right. Her fathers illness meant she had taken up many of his duties, while he sat on the throne she consulted with the other noble families. She dealt with the troublesome messengers of their sister clan. She saw to her brothers training, a brother she had developed a likeness for as he alone was young enough to consider her way of thinking.

Her eyes drifted back to Aquilo who remained sober even after drinking what must of been half a keg by now. Silver beads ran over his body and the short spiked hair cast shadows perfectly upon a unblemished skin. She saw him approach and tug on her robe, "Come! Join us mo- Kukiko!"He spoke softly trying to coax what he believed to be his mother into joining the festive.

She turned almost asking permission from the Metsuke who waved his hand dismissing her. Since discovering his nature she had developed a respect for him. He was neither good nor evil and his lack of emotion gave a sense of tranquillity a peculiar yet comfortable sensation in the world of politics. He was predictable and therefore one of the few, if only to be trusted within their ranks making him her perfect body guard.

~Meanwhile~

Xak Tharkus

Yuki soared on cold winds, her eyes crimson at either flank were two others while certainly not as powerful any Phoenix could hold it's own in battle especially those of her order, Yuki had a name and reputation in Xak Tharkus, many referred to her as 'She who Thirsts' a reference to her blood thirsty nature.

She saw prey in all things, even her own kind for which few were willing to testify. She landed to see the two guards quickly avert their eyes recognising who she was by the company she kept. The phoenix behind her had helmets placed upon them being designed with the sole purpose to provide with just enough vision to see directly ahead of them ensuring neither cast so much of a glance upon their mistress.

"Remain here."She snapped her beak and both her guard halted looking to one another. She hadn't been summoned and they knew full well where they resided, the temple city of Xak Tharkus home to the Warlord and his Retainers, "Was she summoned?"Asked a young female.

"No. Lady Yuki has been tense as of late with her disciple on his death bed and the Warlords permitance of the abomination."The other spoke in a deeper tone, male he was the older of the two and her most 'trusted' guard. It wasn't something to be proud of as she frequently killed such guards, and never with good reason the last was slain simply by example, she desired order above all else and couldn't have young phoenixes seeking to prove themselves through rash action.

"The Warlord will be displeased if she has come unannounced."

"Our mistress will come to harm."He sighed with relief scratching the helm free with a talon and spreading his wings. Anything beat patrolling the volcanic regions, and for once in months he was home. "Let us wait her return I suspect it will be brief."

"Did she come to usurp him?"The other asked sheepishly struggling to remove it until she was told to hold still. The elder male shook his head, "Yuki might be angry but she isn't stupid. She knows full well he will have his reasons and perhaps the Hatchling can whip those pitiful half-breeds into shape."

"Phsst. The Yukimaru girl? The foolish child wishes for peace. We all see that even I."

The elder nodded, "Curious isn't it?"He asked and got an expression of disgust in turn, "Curious? Those half breeds are useless! They've achieved nothing and now one speaks of blasphemy. Our mistress is right the girl should of been made an example of."

"You and she are alike. Peace is as valid military strategy as any perhaps the most damaging. The Shogun is far from a fool, he has a plan for the child rest assured."


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 7, 2015)

Bureiku
+Misdirection+

Bureiku eyed the captain who had taken her seat within the cockpit performing the typical flight checks for this piece of machinery. "The engine is damaged."Bureiku reported giving her pause for concern she looked at him and almost growled, "It has been modified. As I told you before Director we are retro-fitting the Valkyries for a mission."

Bureiku sighed, "I'll trust your word, pilot." Giving her nod he sat down sinking into the padded seat and securing himself in place. His eyes focused upon the suit that sat opposite as he pondered. It was always the designers job to ensure everything was functional, the pilots job to push everything to it's limits and once more the designers and Artificers job to ensure they didn't blow the engines or damage chakra circuits.

He heard the roar of the engines and felt the decking at his feet move in crude fashion. It wasn't a aircraft designed for comfort instead, like many of Genji's innovations another weapon of war. All to be expected then, as if right on cue something completely unexpected happened he felt a jerking motion within the deck. It started in the cockpit, his eyes turned to the window to see the sky was unfamiliar.

"Pilot?"He asked with growing concern quickly turning to urgency as warning lights flashed red. "Captain?"He asked once more trying to get a response hoping it was some trick of the mind. "Sorry Director."She said apologetically causing him to jump to his feet and rush forward.

From the cockpit he could see below them the mighty war-engine of the Shadowblade moving at speed upon iron tracks, visibility was minimal at best forcing the pilots to be reliant upon poorly recorded maps and tactical data being fed to them from the warmachine below. They were amidst a red blizzard the engines wailed painfully and the thud of something smashing upon the hull could be heard from above. He knew this place...

"Leave. Get us out of this place."He said great urgency in his voice. "I cannot, containment protocols will be in effect."

"We are all dead if we do not leave now!"He reached to take the controls but then the Valkyrie buckled as if some hammer had crashed upon it. Jerking forward he watched in horror as a malevolent multicoloured energy ran through the consoles, suddenly it was as if the Valkyrie had a mind of it's own, as if some spirit had taken command of the circuitry. The pilot desperately tried to regain control but then it spread into the mechanical arm, he stepped back his ears beginning to bleed from as high-pitch insane binary cant roared from the speakers.

Screens flickered back and forth, the Valkyrie dipped and he surged forward back into the cockpit struggling to regain his balance. He needed to reach the Aegis, they were descending and at such speed he most certainly wouldn't survive, he only hoped it's systems remained unaffected. His eyes darted to the Pilot who was desperately trying to stop her own hand as it reached for a pistol, but their was no hope of flesh against machine and she quickly found the barrel of the gun held to her head.

He saw a look of hopelessness become a silent scream as the trigger was pulled spraying blood and grey matter across console and Bureiku's lab coat. His face went pale but he knew she might yet be joining him in whatever afterlife was held in a damned existence like this, he leaped climbed up taking all his might to haul his body, then he felt a hand grasp his ankle seeing the Co-pilot, a pitiful creature it's skin and flesh rotten and yellow chattering teeth he was quick to kick it free and leaped into the Aegis a second, perhaps two later his body was thrown forward into the flaming fireball that had once been perhaps their one hope of escape.

+The Black Sun Project+

Bureiku groaned the optics of the Aegis sparked with fury as if in some form of internal turmoil he felt sick to the bone he had knocked out with the image of the Pilot and Co-Pilots burned into his mind and now he was vomiting upon a red frozen landscape. It took him time to recover, time to scan his surroundings his visor was useless and so he removed his faceplate but all he could make out was the burning wreckage of the Valkyrie and the wailing spirit that had corrupted a once pure machine into something unimaginable.

The plating had warped and fused with numerous electronics and appeared to have formed into a limb of sorts, flesh melted into metal and it appeared to be growing. Within moments it was a lumbering beast of flesh and machine he could see the face of the pilot warped into it's form in a silent scream only worsening the memory he desperately hoped to purge but right now he had bigger problems.

The creature fully aware of his existence raised spindly limb, it was spider like in shape and from the flesh he noted the spawning of weaponry. A beam of green energy burst forth narrowly missing him, what remained of the wing behind him melted in caustic fashion releasing acidic vapours that burned into his throat. "Genji."He growled he had gone too far in his pursuit for knowledge, if this creature escaped the veil it could spell disaster for their entire village. . . Then he recalled the serpents words, everything here could put a swift end to his home if it escaped.

He rushed forward breaking into a run the hydralics of the Aegis working overtime to keep him both stable and mobile in the red snow. He dodged another one of the beams before suddenly more weapons formed within it's flesh a vulcan cannon ripped across the landscape in his direction missiles roared into the skies above.

His hands reached the holster of Hellfire, he had intended to try and use his sword but he couldn't risk getting closer with the vulcan, and while he leaped into the air avoiding both he brought his own to the battle. Their was a satisfactory hum from Hellfires barrel as the round within was charged by the chakra circuits that lay within, taking him he pulled the trigger hoping to take out the vulcan before it could rip him to shreds, he couldn't evade mid-air and he doubted his suit could withstand a weapon of that magnitude.

A crimson light ran down the barrel of the gun the round within being released the recoil was tremendous and if not for the support of his Aegis armours shock absorbers he would of easily broken his shoulder. The round left in a beam of crimson energy striking through flesh and metal before exploding within, wind chakra and flame surged outwards knocking him back to land upon his feet. The creature roared in agony or anger, it was difficult to tell then came a series of blots of pale blue energy, one struck his leg and it stuck like glue eating into the armour. Returning Hellfire to it's holster he brought Skyhammer forward firing into the roaring flames a maelstorm formed shredding the creature to ribbons.

He stumbled back wounded and while he had hoped his assault proved successful he was sour to see it had done little. Limbs previously lost reformed and damage to it's flesh warped and melted into hideous faces, he felt a sense of helplessness come over him. He wasn't ready for this, had he been told he would of come prepared had Genji not lied to him...


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 7, 2015)

+The Black Sun Project+

The mechanical avian flew through the landscape fighting the storm to reach it's master, the inner workings working effortlessly in perfect unison, the cog was symbolic to many of those it served a finely tuned cog worked with it's brethren to create something greater. A well oiled war machine had to function like it, and the Vanguard were meant to be the expression of that very belief reaching the mound of red snow that coated it's master it landed and began to peck at the blank optics.

In the distance it had recorded the battle between master Bureiku and the creature but lacked the nessesary armaments to support. Therefore as directive stated it sought out the Alpha of their Pack who might well be able to provide support, although after the impact of the Valkyrie many lay buried beneath the snow and many more had lost limbs and far too much fluids to be of any use.

Thankfully it's master remained mostly intact probably due to the conversion field that surrounded him, serving to defend him from the harm of lesser elements and weaponry that they might encounter. The optics flickered to life much like a light bulb they glared brightly in the darkness which might well intimidate lesser foes, Kilo-44 groaned his data feed of his men nothing but static as many had died in the aftermath.

Data-logs and combat information flicked back and forth, it seemed he wasn't the only one to be having trouble. One Valkyrie had been destroyed, the Shadowblade was under heavy assault from wolf like creatures, and the remaining Valkyrie was engaged in a dog-fight with some sort of flying worm. What was meant to be a routine mission turned into a war zone, but this is exactly what the cohort needed, as each died they learned more, as the battle waged on they discovered new weaknesses even now stratagems were being formulated and uploaded to the battle net.

Getting to his feet his great cloak ran freely in the wind the clockwork bird came to land upon his extended arm before lower itself into a secured and concealed position. His directives had changed looking forward he saw the wounded Research Director his optics narrowed zoning in on the wounded shinobi as he taken cover behind the blazed wing of the Valkyrie.

He scanned the environment finding what he was looking for he gripped hold of the rifle and bipod thrusting into the ground he brought the gun up to his shoulder. It was a Jezzail a sniper rifle if the Vanguard ever used one capable of punching a hole through fortifications in order to reach it's target, "Kilo Requesting permission to engage."

"Granted." His rifle slung over his shoulder came to life, as did all their weapons not that it mattered any longer with half his men dead and the other half worthless hunks of meat having his target in sight he pulled the trigger. A yellow beam released from the edge of the rifle it was as pure as hardlight came being raw chakra it moved at speed passing through twisted flesh and bone it simply continued through the creature and carried on. The Vanguard had encountered these before, many of their machinery had come to a life of their own and developed twisted shapes much like the one before him. He knew where to shoot, a single shot was all it took.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 9, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[The Labyrinth Call]​*​


-Perdition-​
Good thing that is what she excelled at. Speed. Pulling in a deep breath Akane closes her eyes for just an instant before peeling them open activating her Bestialgan which pulled a single fang like pupil into those deep pools of red. Then Kuroimaru, who also activated his Bestialgan, and Akane fall to all fours activating the Four Legged Technique. Light blue Chakra lapped at the air like hungry flames as the pair's features became more feral in nature as their face widen and body became a bit heavier in muscle. Growls escaped both their throats as Akane stalked forward. Cupid quickly gets his head back in the game, but his advantage was already out of the bag. Both Akane and Kuroimaru could see how Cupid's Chakra interacted with his physical body.

With a bestial howl Akane fires off quicker than a hiccup with her Ninken in hot pursuit. The pair worked in such tandem that they didn't have to speak, they on pure instinct knew what the other was thinking and as sudden as Akane's charge started the redhead quickly slowed to allow Kuroimaru to use her like a spring board and with a push off he is in the air and rapidly closing in on the ceiling. Reaching down, "Spinning Fang!" is yelled as Akane's hand wraps into his. Like a tornado the swamp girl is pulled into the  rapid vacuum.

"Drillin' Fang!" her voice rang a moment latter and at the apex of his spin, Kuroimaru fires Akane toward the ground just as she rolled into her own spin. The Drilling Fang was lethal and Cupid knew it as he leapt out of the way, allowing Akane to slam into the ground. Knowing a small amount about the Inuzuka Clan, Cupid expects Akane to rebound and that is when he'd counter. To his surprise though, like advertised the Drilling Fang tore into the solid stone as Akane burrows down like a demonic worm. A fraction of a second later Kuroimaru is on him his clawed hands swiping in rapid combo at the man. The first thought was why was he from mother again as he evaded the deadly assault. Pushing into the flurry of attacks he slams the palm of his left hand into the man dog's chest  knocking him back.

This, was a small reprieve however as he turned into Akane who threw a handful of dirt, stone and dust into the man's face. Then rolling with her throw Akane pulls a round house kick down on the back of his head hooking his neck with the front of her foot as Kuroimaru baseball slides in tripping Cupid up while pushing his arms up to Akane who interlocks fingers for an instant using  him as a springboard. Gaining a little height off the push, the swamp girl locks her knees around Cupid's head and pulls back with him. Like something out of wrestling the swamp native pulls Cupid out of his forward stumble into a forward flip. 

The world boiled down to either prey or predator. A person destiny boiled down to eaten or be eaten. Humans were disgusting creatures to Cupid. Every breath they took. Every blink of their eye. Every beat of their heart. They disgusted him. Disgusted down to the very marrow of his bone. Even now as he laid down on the ground, he felt as though his body. His stomach was going to force him to puke from interacting with this human.For interacting with the Pope. 

Humans were good for one thing and one thing only. 

And that was for being prey. 

Every other animal fell in line. They knew their place in the cycle of life. Either get eaten or eat. Humans evolved in such a way that they believe they surpass all predators. They believed that they were the apex predator. The one and only predator. They evolved and evolved in such a way that the rooted belief grew and grew. That was why his favorite thing to do was eat humans. That moment of dispear that etched across their faces gave him such a rush! When in that brief second that they weren't invisible. When they realized at any given second. Any flick of the wrist in the wrong direction.

Their lives could be ended....

Cupid finally opened his eyes as he looked at the girl. Maybe because of her nature instinct she realized something was wrong and she dodged before the lighting came crashing down upon Cupid. The bright blue flash came quickly and ended quickly. 

"God...So fucking annoying." Cupid cursed as he ran his fingers through his hair, "Old man is going to be upset if I kill you. Mom will be upset if Old Man doesn't get you. But...."

"Fuckin hell....."

Cupid licked his lips.

"I'M SO FUCKIN HUNGRY!"

In this room there was only one apex predator. Only one alpha predator. And he stood in front of Akane, his mouth filled with drool. Running down his chin as his teeth became mishapened, longer, sharper. His tongue danced around as he leaned down to the ground. He was going to give her the feeling of the life time! The feeling of being prey! The feeling of being prey after being a predator for a long time. THE TRUE RUSH!

OH MOTHER WILL BE SO PROUD OF HIM!

MOTHER
WATCH ME
WATCH ME FUCK HER UP!!!!

Cupid began to pant as he looked at Akane. He could feel it now. The rhythm of her breathing. The sound of her heart beating. EVERYTHING...EVERYTHING ABOUT HER WAS BEING INGRAINED IN HIM. That slight movement of her fingers. He copied. The way her eyes turned to the side. HE FOLLOWED. 

The difference between them was scratching into realty. Screaming for itself to be known! Screaming to be recongized! THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A IMMORTAL AND A HUMAN.

Cupid took one step back and the chess board that called life was suddenly clear. Where everyone stood. Where everyone had their place set. Akane wasn't just fighting a man. She was fighting a God. A God that was set out on winning even before she sat down. Before the pieces were even lined up. She had already count this as her win. With Cupid as her piece. As her loyal and devoted piece. No fight was simple.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 11, 2015)

*Akane|Chūnin|???*

*[The Labyrinth Call]​*​

-Perdition-​
And with that Cupid launch himself before she could even blink. He was in front of her.  Any distance between them was closed off. Even as her chest rose to breath. It touched him. The height difference between them was only added to the tension that was building up in the air. She didn't look up. Not once did her eyes look up from his chest, because she knew that he was looking down at her. 

This was the silent understanding between animals. The difference in abilities. In the reality they lived in. It went beyond being afraid. No Akane wasn't afraid, because unlike the rest of humans.She understood the connection between two animals. Two animalistic beings were no different.  So as she stood there not looking up, her eyes widen as she saw his shadow move. With a swift motion of the back of his hand to her face. He sent her flying across the room. 

Akane skipped like a stone over water for a couple of meters before she was able to pull herself to a stop. Her claw like fingers and toes dug deeply into the stone floor as she skidded to a slow halt. A scowl set across her lips while blood seeped past clenched teeth, this was a bad situation, there was no getting around that as Kuroimaru landed next to her with a soft tap. In his attempt to help her up though he is pushed off as she pulled herself to up to her vertical base. Those deep crimson orbs cut to him for only the tiniest of moments before she cut her gaze back to Cupid. "Go" is what she growled as she turned to face the monstrous person before her. With the back of her hand she wiped the blood from her busted lip. 

"You're crazy Akane, I'm not lea..", "Ah say go Kuroimaru 'n' tak Hatori 'n' April wid you." she demands cutting him off. "Ah no let him die again." she adds lowly as she started to walk from her partner. "What about Mizuirono and I huh? What about Hatori. If you get", "It.. it no matter. Lif no be gentle wid de cher o' mah family. Better Ah die den dey." she replies pushing him back. He looked to her even as Hatori started to hoot in protest, she turned to both with tears streaming down her face. She didn't want to die, no one did. She didn't want Hatori to die with her though. 'Go' she silently mouths. Cupid takes a step forward overhearing what the redhead had said, "Do you really think I'll let them leave?" he asks, "I'm not supposed to kill you girly, your friends however. They're the main course." the man firmly states pushing off the ground with full killing intent. 

The swamp native is quick to intercept and again gets slammed for her actions. Cupid looks down on her, eyes full of contempt. He still didn't want to be here, "RUN!" Akane hollers while she pulled herself to her feet. Her right arm fires out and up after grabbing a Kunai that Kuroimaru had thrown earlier. The tip of the blade passes harmlessly by Cupid's face while the pit bull fired off. Hatori nor April had the time to protest as they are both quickly scooped up in his arms. Disarming Akane rather quickly, Cupid pushes her aside in his bid to chase after the mobile buffet. Akane, however, was as persistent as ever as she was quickly back on her feet and barring his way down the hall. His lips rolled in anger, she was aiding the escape of his meal. "..." he growled to himself while he cast his gaze down to her, she had allowed them to escape. How dare she, mother wouldn't mind if he merely sampled her, would she? 

His thoughts quickly change though as she speaks "You nuthin' but ah coward." the young woman growled, she still didn't look up to him, but that was because of the stance she was in, her right arm was pushed out before her toward the ground while her left was held behind her with her palm facing the ceiling. Her Bestialgan comes alive as a Chakra pulsed off her body and from her feet a red and black yin yang spreads as deep crimson bands of Chakra carve larger and larger circles around them. This was invisible to Cupid, but Akane saw them in their full glory. "Eight Trigrams Sixty Four Claws." is muttered as her eyes finally cut up to his and in that instant Japanese characters appeared within the circles.


----------



## DeadManHand (Aug 11, 2015)

​
Tetsujin ascended the last few steps of the stairwell before leading to a door.  He wasn't fond of going floor to floor like this, but he needed to check every room on the way up.  He never knew what floor the good doctor would be on.  He reached for the doorknob, but stopped short when the metal radiated heat.  He glanced down at it, noticing it was turning bright red.  Shit!  In the next moment, the door exploded outward, bathing the stairwell in crimson fire.  A trail of the flames lead to a horse-sized, three-headed beast of a dog.  On its back were large, leathery bat wings, with mottled fur trailing up the backs.  It ambled to the entryway and sniffed around for a trace of Tetsu's charred carcass.  It growled lowly, unable to find a body and walked back into the large room, three heads searching for him.  The sound of metal slicing through the air went unheard underneath the roar of the fire, and two kunai tagged with explosives sunk into the flesh of the monster's wings.  They went off in a dual explosion, breaking the bones within the wings and tearing and burning the skin outside of them.

Tetsu landed in a crouch behind the monster, only to have it turn around, facing him angrily.  The three heads inhaled deeply, storing flames within its mouths.  Tetsu had been wary of this and had prepared another explosive kunai.  He launched it at the monster as it released the fire, the kunai's explosion disrupted the path of the flame long enough for Tetsu to disappear again.  The beast let out an annoyed roar and went back to looking for him.  This time it kept a head pointed upward, not willing to fall for the same trick twice.  Tetsu was located behind a pillar, his coal-colored eyes keeping the beast in his sight.  When it showed him its back, he darted out, crossing the distance between he and it with a few rapid leaps.  His arms went around its tail and he yanked, lifting it and flipping it on its back.  He leaped upward, aiming to land on its belly to continue his assault.  However, it had different plans, and swiped a paw at him, batting him to the ground.  Before he could get up, it pounced, landing on him in a second.  It used the front paws to pin down his hands and began rearing back the center head, collecting fire.

Tetsu rolled backward, bringing up his feet and planting them in the beast's center nose.  It roared and flinched away, inadvertently freeing him.  He continued rolling, gaining distance and returning to his feet.  He looked up in time to see the monster charging him.  He smirked and dropped into his _Iwaken_ stance.  He waited until the beast was on him, before he pressed his fingertips against the monster's center face.  Bakuchikara no Ken.  He rocketed a one inch punch, that was infused with the Ravana clan chakra, into the center of the face, causing it to stumble away.  Kyoriken.  He punched the air, causing wave of displaced air and chakra to batter into the monster and force it to continue retreating.  Kyoriken!  Another strike flew across the room and smashed the monster's face.  Kyoriken!  Another one to the beast's stomach.  Kyoriken!  Kyoriken!  Kyoriken!  Invisible fists flew through the space between Tetsu and the monster, hammering it into the ground.  When its movement was reduced to twitching, he loosed a last explosive kunai at the hump of flesh, the explosion tearing through the heads and finishing it off.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 11, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
-Perfect Honesty-

"Let's be perfectly honest, your a blacksmith not a warrior." - ???​
Hatori scrambled desperately trying not to use his talons to maintain his grip knowing full well how distracting pain could be, and in a battle such as this their was no room for error. Akane kept her nerves about her, with each movement mirroring the last in raw ferocity. She was struggling however, and this Cupid wasn't like the mindless drones it fought with purpose and it's voice rung deep into his soul. "NO! NOT AGAIN!"Hatori said in desperation, he wasn't about to leave Akane to fight this battle alone. The thought of being separated so soon after their reunion. . . He would rather die before leaving her side, a foolish concept that was throw asunder by a stark word from April.

"HATORI! We are in no condition to do battle!"She stated in a firm tone catching him off guard, she never heard her angry before now, she too was desperate. She wouldn't have him throw his life away needlessly in the face of impossible odds, "You are her burden. Do as she commands or you will lose both of us!"

He hesitated the world became a scene of stop-motion his vision flickered back and forth as though fighting for his own sanity. Anger grew in confinement, it was winter the season of death. The season of love had passed, love grew in confinement. He longed to feel the warm flesh of another again. . .

All feeling had left him leaving only grief in it's wake, he was about to lose her. Again. Being pulled away he surged back forward hoping to perhaps distract Cupid but then heard April's voice reach out to him once more, her emotions began to take command over his own. "Hatori! You promised to protect me, or have you forgotten?"

His eyes grew dark his code, the code of Akarusa, would he become encased within the Code like his kin. He had seen what it had done to them, his mother knew nothing beyond the madness of sacrifice, the Akarusa had lost all sense and now he too would become trapped within the Iron Maiden. His voice turned sorrow, "Akane. . . Do not die. Do-"He knew it wasn't a promise she could grantee to keep. If only he was stronger, had he learned nothing in these two years?

Then as if the world hadn't become dark enough his body became limp, a solemn voice echoed into his mind. _He comes..._

With this April and Kuroimaru had finally managed to coax the elf owl to retreat, April seemed unaffected which struck him as odd but he couldn't think right now only able to consider the fate that might fall upon Akane his vision began to fade and body became weak like a lullaby the voices in his head coaxed him into slumber. He felt a cancer approaching one that might consume all he had fought to protect, perhaps this was fated perhaps he was meant to leave Akane now to deal with a threat that sought him out for reasons unknown.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 12, 2015)

-Perdition-​

Dust walked upon the open fields his body wrapped in the thick embrace of his onyx cloak, cradling his scythe close he swayed onwards against harsher winds. The was blocked by gathering of dark clouds, surrounding a spire of impossibility. It had defiled nature to it's very core, and made even the strong sick to the stomach simply by gazing upon it. Still his eyes could see the spire for what it truly was, a creation of a madman and home to something ancient and powerful. Something beyond even his comprehension, but he had not come to lay claim to the spoils this game of madness would offer, no he had come for something far simpler and perhaps more powerful.

True to his name, death followed behind the ancient Kage he would hide his nature no longer. He like the tower was a wound upon the earth staining it in the corruption and taint of otherworldly powers. Genji had done well to supply this world with the knowledge that would ultimately be it's downfall, behind he left a trail as a slug left it's slime. The grass at his feet turned ashen white disintegrating into the wind, that which survived became a twisted and mutated beyond comparison. He was a tumour something that would only grow stronger in the days to pass... If he was successful.

With each step he mummered but a single word, a name both ancient and renewed. "Hatori. . ." His eyes opened to a new dawn, one in which he would have his vengeance upon his father, one where Dendar was nothing more than a forgotten memory. He was the chosen or so the voices in his head told him. His would transcend his humanity in taking the throne of his father, become the rightful god. _Seek out the vessel... Yessss seek him out!_ A thousand voices speaking with a common goal and so he became the instrument of destruction.

He reached the base of the spire drawing in the stale air he looked to register it's dimensions. It impressed him, to have built a structure so large and magnificent so quickly and without the notice of the Kages who he felt upon the tip of his tongue. He had considered their bodies, if obtained in secret he had a entire nation at his whim but how boring, how dull he thought to himself. Their was no fun in winning without risk of defeat, no glory to be had in a perfect victory. So instead he sought only to obtain his fragmented soul, and all but one piece remained.

His eyes focused upon the wall before him, narrowing into hourglasses his hand reached out, his palm twisted, his crystals weaved through the superstructure corrupting and tainting the chakra circuitry at it's core but it resisted his touch and he came to the realisation that it might well of been a living creature. It's complexity was boggling to the mind, where one circuit would come under his command another would seek to purge his chakra from it. His face darkened, he would not be undone by a machine of a madman.

A surge of chakra ran through the walls spreading along the structure it was as if the spire felt pain. Once perfectly crafted illusions of realism blinked back and forth between reality and unreality. It lasted only a few short seconds and he doubted many would notice unless looking for it. 

"Open!" He commanded with a stern voice. As if a wounded broken animal it gave way, the walls slipped aside creating an opening into it's bowels, if need be he would rip the tower into his base elements but it presented a great opportunity. If the presence of the Kage distracted it's creator he himself given time could twist for his own purpose, but first he required power and for that, he required the Warden.

His plan would then be quite simple, this tower possessed the power to open a rift both powerful and large enough to attract the attention of his father. Kill Serpent. Ascend. Destroy Dendar. It was all so clear, so simple in his mind and his intentions were for the good of humanity, surely they wished to remove the chains of their self-proclaimed masters and yet they stood between him and assured victory! Fools he thought to himself.


----------



## Kei (Aug 12, 2015)

_In The Search For Power
Kyo Minami|Zenas Emiya
Interaction Arc_​


Never in his head had Kyo thought he should quit. He should give up or just lay down and accept the things that was handed to him. Although he would never deny that the thought had cross his mind. Maybe it was easier. Maybe if he could just close his eyes and dream a silly dream. Where he accepted the cards that dealt to him a long time ago. Maybe the world would be easier to bear. However, that wouldn?t be Kyo. 

That wouldn?t be his clan. His family. His dream. His ideals and motivations for pushing so hard. 

Even now as he watched the invisible sword fight. He thought of what would happen if Zenas would die right there. She was getting pushed back but she stood her ground. Zenas was always like that. Her endurance was what made her difference from her completion. The will that she had to survive was that of a roach with it head cut off. Even if the woman in front of her pierced her serval times in the gut and ripped out her heart, Zenas would still stand.

Not of honor or any bull shit like that.

Just because the she didn?t want to die. 

Such basic desires drove Zenas that Kyo couldn?t help but be slightly jealous. There was no land that the woman had to call her own. There was no one she fought for. He was lucky. He was truthfully lucky that his will could possibly crush her own. Someone like that, he could easily watch her die and feel no remorse for her. She would be a sword that broke in the battle field and she knew it. She was aware of it, she was a sword without a sheath to call home, and so she cut people randomly. 

Other than that purpose, she was completely worthless.

However, Kyo gritted his teeth as he watched as she ground her feet into the ground. As she prepared her body for the next assault. 

Zenas was a sword without a sheath, and thus no different from a butter knife. However, as long as she stood for his goals and his dreams, he didn?t think much of his actions.

Kyo rushed to her side grabbing the woman waist, pulling her close before shoving his fist releasing a powerful blow of fire in the woman?s general direction. Her blade cut through the blade but the speed of it was halted enough for Kyo to grab the invisible blade. The blade cut deep into the palm of his hand.

?I?ve seen enough.? Kyo stated before releasing the invisible blade, ?Are you willing to talk now??


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 14, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
-Twist of Fate-

Hatori groaned as he drifted off into a deep slumber, induced by powers unknown he had felt his strength sapping away and yet April flew on strong unhindered by whatever affliction had come to him. She had noticed however, even without the empathy his wings would slump and then suddenly jerk frantically as he tried to fight off this power. Finally it had taken hold and now seeing his rapid descent April stooped down to grab the limp body of the elf owl, "Odd." She commented he looked to be at peace, the beat of his heart was slow and relaxed and his muscles relaxed.

She then refocused upon getting as far away as possible perhaps it was for the better this way, best not question it. She thought to herself then like him she felt a presence and looked to Kuro, "Stop!" She screeched slowing her pace. "We cannot go this way, far greater foes hunt us!"


~Mind Eye~

Hatori groaned his vision was blurred and fuzzy with a cream haze, his body felt lighter than ever as if a great weight was lifted from his shoulders. The ground was soft beyond comfort the rays of sunlight beat down upon his body and rose scented winds cradled him within swirling arms then his a shadow passed over him blocking out the sun he groaned once more this time in discomfort and rolled his feathered form onto his back talons stretched to the air what he witnessed concerned him greatly.

He saw the blue cloudless skies, a crimson sun hung in the balance and was atleast twice the size of the one he remembered it dominated the skies, the tips of spires flashed silver in the passing light, and overhead was the figure of a owl comparable in size to that of Ijona. His feathers were a cocktail of golden browns and dark blues, he recognised the creature but also didn't he couldn't shake the strange feeling of Daja Vu that took grasp of his soul.

Peering down at him with telescopic eyes he glared back becoming lost in a endless pit of grief and misery. Shaking his head not to lose his mind, the owl spoke softly. "How do you feel, little one?"

Hatori shook his head once more before responding, "At ease. . . But a danger approaches. . . Ogama?"

The owl gave a solemn nod but made a pained expression at mention of his former master, "Yes. Do you know who I am?"

Hatori gave half a nod, then shook his head. "I-I-"

The owl looked more pained by the realisation he had been forgotten in history, but didn't seem to surprise him. His face turned stern and darkened by shadows, "I am Hatori, the Eternal Flame and Sun that chases the Moon."

Hatori blinked at the notion presented to him then as if a great curtain was opened to reveal shadows in the light eyes grew wide. "I remember, the one who spoke to us at the Throne showed us the end of your worl-"

He paused as the owl shook his head, "You witnessed only what he wanted you to see. Allow me to undo..."The owl extended a wing and Hatori jerked back fearfully but found suddenly the winds turned into chains holding him fast. Darkness concealed him for a moment his eyes narrowing to adjust then in that moment he was blinded by a piercing light.

Memories he had lost returned to him. . .

~3 months earlier~

Hatori fell to his knees the dark forces besieging not only his senses but also sapping him of all strength. Amok stood over him hand extended upon his shoulder the four eyed crow cawed, "He is resistant, the spirit is unwilling we should take them to the Carrion Court."

Amok groaned twisting his hand the purple mists that surrounded him lifted the Akarusa up off the ground, and turning the man led both the boy and his pet to the Black Citadel his strength betraying him long before he could witness the inner workings of the fortress that sat within Kagegakure.

He woke moments later restrained into a chair trapped within the twilight his eyes immediately grew wide. He couldn't believe what was laid above them, a lightning bolt of terror surged through him hung above was the corpse of a great serpent her once black glistening scales rotted and feasted upon by the crows like parasites they sought out the ripe pieces of carrion in which to feast upon. Two fangs still wailed weakly with the spirit of souls, and barded great black iron chains ran through the flanks of flesh suspending the creature above the table. April gasped, "Dendar?!" Confirming his speculations, she was dead? How, why? Everyone had spoke of the world serpent, a creature that destroyed not only April's world but her entire race?

"Beautiful isn't it?" Cawed the crow, catching Hatori's attention his eyes darted. "You... You did this?!"

The crow turned her head to Amok, "Crow Father did, she had fulfilled her purpose. She reminded the 'gods' that they mortal and through that fear they play our game."

"But... Ogama, he seeks to kill her! This is-"

"Beautiful. Ogama furthers our goal, he kills and destroys many more souls and without the Dragon Owls to guide them we feast and grow. Humanity are our greatest servants although they will not know it, but the harvest grows weak. Thus we required someone to push them over the edge. . . Sadly we do not have the power to remove that which lies within and thus we are required to give you the book you seek and.... fix history once more."

April roared her feathers turned black and eyes shimmered baneful blue, "You killed my people?! You- AGHHHH..." Hatori felt a unimaginable pain coursing through his body, he looked to his shoulder seeing a black growth taking shape as flesh rotted and pulsated. "We were once known as Dagra Dai, and your master." The crow looked at Hatori as she spoke, "Served us well even when he was sane. Now he will recover that which we cannot, and this mark will draw him to you although you will remember nothing of this encounter, the sun will not return to your home."

Hatori wrapped his hand around the wire grip of Chiri and swung out wildly at the approaching Amok. "YOU ARE THE COMMANDANT. YOU WAS MEANT TO DEFEND-"

"No. I am the prisoner, she was a ruse in service to me." Amok replied his voice laced with death Hatori sword jarred he felt it slip out of his hands, and whimpered in pain as Amok pulled one hand back a sword manifested within his hand surround the blade was the transcript of history, from the homeless to emperors of the world it alone had the power to erase them from history. The blade was thrust into his chest and he felt a sickness come over him, blood ran freely from his gut seeming to magnetise itself to the weapon.

_"Do not fear, you will survive but you will remember nothing of our little encounter. He who chases the moon."_

~Present~

Hatori stumbled forward finding he had somehow come to stand up within the vision, stood overhead the owl watched wistfully. "Do you remember now, all your efforts have been misplaced and now we stand upon the edge of a cliff cornered, if Ogama wins..."

He looked up to the owl shaking his head in disbelief, "How did this happen?!"

"In our second battle with Dendar, when we prepared to make the final blow a blade struck me. Amok revealed himself to us and using Atheon he manipulated history, Ogama was led to believe my soul had been stolen by his father when in fact he had used the bond forged in his blood to take me back before Amok could claim it. Thus our sun died and darkness descended upon Tika and I was forgotten. Their was no sun to chase the moon."

"Sun to chase the Moon?"

"It once was that the Dragon Owls stood as two species, the Solar and Lunar owls fought and battled until I ascended to my fathers throne. I feel in love with Arianrhod and chased her in my love, thus the war was put to an end and Amok saw the first threat to his rule. Together in unity we had the strength to achieve anything, he did not allow such a thing to flourish and so he awakened Dendar while she was weak carrying our young we won and she was cast off to the veil, shortly after we formed the Marquis 'Amok' offering his services at the time we believed he to be suitable a powerful shinobi that rivalled the strength of Dust.

Now once more the powers of Moon and Sun are united and he senses the shifting winds. You will put an end to the cycle, and he sought to claim your soul by manipulating Ogama, ANBU, and even your own mother by planting lies and falsehoods, he is the Carrion Prince a Primordial who deceived Dendar into wiping out their species in his pursuit for knowledge and power.

Should the dragon owls rise once more, his food source will be starved and now he is weak. The Shinobi Naruto Uzakmaki brought a age of peace and few died. Now that stability is threatened thus the hour glass turns in his favour. Know that I offer you my power now, my strength and knowledge for the coming battle."

"Ogama... If he saw the truth he could help us!"

"No. He is lost to us and must be destroyed. If he claims us all is lost and Amok will have secured the souls of all who reside upon this world, until he grows bored and decides to end the harvest of souls."

Hatori uttered familiar words, "The keys to the future lie in the past..."

The owl nodded, "Wakashi was wise even in death..."


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 14, 2015)

Bureiku
Architect Striga

Upon the bridge sat not a man but a machine, energies flickered between spindly legs which supported a grotesque body. Optics pierced the twilight like ghastly wisps of blood, above the hunched back vile fluids bubbled and toiled within glass orbs feeding what remained of his flesh a vile nutritional paste mounted upon the shoulder a brass hawk it's inner workings shimmered in the glow of the axe fashioned into a cog shape, his other limb fashioned into a Icarus Cannon. Two more limbs concealed beneath a heavy blue cloak held ready, a cord limply had been injected into the workings of the Shadowblade as many more of the War Pack passed on the orders of the Architect Striga.

He was their commander, he witnessed every battlefield, he formulated every strategy. _Pack A-291: Reinforce. Deck 4-2._
_Firing Solution uploaded. Valkyrie destroy EX4_
_Destroyers deployed, terminate_
_Zeta fallback to designation._
_Engage purge protocols on decks 3-6_

He groaned wearily, this was bothersome up until now their enemy struck wildly but much like him and his men their foe learned and organised itself and had began to focus it's forces upon the bridge. The outer decks that led to it was now a battlefield covered in the blood and oil of the Vanguard defenders, green arcs of energy tore his mean apart and worst still Kilo-44 reported the appearance of Director Bureiku. Protocols dictated all resources protect him, but such a strategy would lose them the advantage, that being the Shadowblade itself.

Even now the bondsmen were working to load the cannon and prepare it for firing, the skies were a buzz with creatures neither man or machine could identify. Even Lady Uhila had taken to the field for that he was thankful, her marksmanship combined with the technological power of their organisation created a deadly combo but he was a Architect, personally created by Genji in secret. He would soon take to the field of battle himself, and drive back the foul forces that dared attack his charge, they would accomplish this mission even if it took them down to the last man and he would ensure that his men followed command weather willingly or not.

Those who gave a moments thought to fleeing had their human minds purged of all emotion turning them into weapon they were forged to be. He disliked the notion but logic prevailed above all grabbing a cane topped by a brass skull he left his command throne to leave the rest of his command to deal with the rest. Their was little more that could be achieved from behind the frontlines.

"Lord Architect."An officer spoke in respectful tone, the vanguard officer was easily overshadowed by the figure of the machine before him. "Report."

"I have a gathered a war cohort for your command, the war machines have yet to leave their dock. Heavy weapon teams report heavy losses."

The pure bloods amongst them had taken him by surprise, iron surpassed flesh and yet they had managed to hold their ground against the enemy far better than his own men. He attributed this however to the fact they held a single corridors compared to his own who were fighting on open fields and in killzones.

"Good report back to the frontlines, and see that they do not falter until we arrive."

Striga and the Vanguard cohort that accompanied him fanned out the crystaliths as they had come to call them fell before the well oiled war machine led by Striga. A cannon round flung itself at him but before it struck it fell to the ground inert, energy transferred into light. The hulking beast of twisted flesh and iron surged forward charging towards him only to be cut down by the axe which flared in electrical brilliance melting through his opponent. Those few rounds that passed through his shield found it difficult to find a weakness in the chakra metal armour that encased his rotting corpse. Reaching the vehicle bay he optics flared in rage, many of the warmachines remained docked and still unmanned, the meatbags ran around like frantic idiots and he watched a single woman clad in flak armour run to him.

"Striga, thank you for your support."

"Where is the logistics officer?"He asked and followed the hand where she pointed to a man seeming to command the fools. His optics displayed the crew manifest confirming, "Who is second in command?"

"Uh... I am sir." She spoke and then she watched in horror as a beam of a light pierced from his cloak hitting the logistics officer, for a moment he simply staggered and then the scent of burning flesh filled the rustic air screaming in terror the man rolled around upon the floor as his inners were engulfed in flame. "You are now in command. See that my war-machines are deployed."

"Yes my lord."She bowed her head and watched him leave with his men for the command deck, he knew the battle rested upon the war machines, they needed more than hardlight rifles and jazzail's.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 17, 2015)

Ogama & Hatori
An Old Friend

Ogama stalked the halls, the black iron cloak falling behind him the deathly silence broken by the sound of skittering swarms that consumed the cloak in a wave of glistening diamond moments passed and it would quickly retreat once more. He was already acquainted with the blood cells of this damned tower, the Gokiburi a nuisance to be sure but the Tindalosi and Crystaliths proved more than a match they would see to cornering his prey and purging the lower floors of those that might oppose him.

Perhaps he might find someone worth effort, fool. He forgot himself he hadn't come here to cause chaos. . . Not yet at least. First he needed Hatori and then and only then he might have the strength to hold his own against a fellow Kage. . . No he threw that title aside centuries ago, what did it mean? To be the carrot of the mule that was those beneath him, hope was the denial of reality his final words to those fools that had followed him into battle centuries before, he remembered them now;

_"Hope is the denial of Reality. It is the carrot dangled before the daft horse to keep him plodding along in a vain attempt to reach it."_

Should humanity hope, what else can they do in times of darkness?

_"We should remove the carrot and walk forward with our eyes open."_

His voice paled into a fit of coughing and he fell forward in a moment of weakness, blood broke past iced lips staining the wall. Relaxing he regained control and composer, this body was decomposing. He cursed to himself and moved ever onwards - he was close. Hatori was close. . .

~Meanwhile~

"Wakashi, dead?"Hatori questioned the owl whose expression turned grim, at the quizzical look presented to him by what in his eyes appeared to be a Pygmy, he was strong but no warrior. Not the kind that made any of the greats of his clan proud and yet he was representing every single one of them. They had no hope of surviving the encounter to come without help, perhaps it would come?

"Yes he is dead, didn't it occur to you as odd that your 'master' was in fact the Exile? Why Wakashi never trained you personally or why Ijona isn't with him now? He died long ago, when he created the barrier that protects the last surviving Vallenwood. What you saw was simply his will.

Now with that out of the way, shall I show you true strength?"

Hatori hesitated before cautiously nodding, "I- Suppose?" Before he could react he was blinded by the flash of crimson light that consumed him. Dazed it took him several seconds to fully recover and look upon a empty landscape once more, "Above." A voice called out to him.

Eyes darted upwards and he reacted within moments notice retreating back shielding himself from the upsurge of winds that surrounded the impact zone, the clouds buckled under the attack but quickly filled the hole. The winds died down allowing him to straighten himself it was only now he realised he was back into his human form and fully armed.

Walking forward from the centre of the impact was a clone he recognised, beneath a hood of light protruded a razored beak, feathers concealed flesh and talons clad in iron struck fear into his heart. He realised that if they had struck him he'd most certainly be dead right now, if he could die in such a place. "You! You're the one who I fought in the Chunin exams!" He spoke clearly.

"What of it, you needed to be pushed in the right direction. You should be thanking me."

"Thanking you? You forced me away from Akane."

"I saved her too. How would she have felt having Ogama's dagger in her heart? Since then you've barely progressed, this worthless promise to protect April is holding you back. I intend to make you realise the strength you hold, even if I have to kill you."

"If I die you die too!"

"That I do, but then I'd thrown yet another thorn into the plans of the Carrion Prince. Be glad I granted you the body of which you are familiar, now shall we begin your training?"

Hatori glared at his counter-part whom stood with wings of gold and azure light the realisation of both April and his chakra melded into perfect harmony. Their was a pressure about him, the very fabric of the world and winds bending to his will as proven when Hatori threw several shuriken only to be knocked aside by whipping forces that protected him.

"How do you intend to protect the world with tools of man?"

Hatori groaned they both knew he was simply testing the waters not wishing to charge aimlessly into a whirlwind that might just as easily cut him down. He reached to his scabbard but his eyes grew wide alarmed by what he felt. "Amagumo..." His voice in whisper he looked to confirm his supicions but was quickly forced to refocus picking up the movement of muscles within the legs. He knew a kick was coming.

_Down, opening below._

Planning his actions in advance he moved with precision drawing a sword long forgotten, the blade was coated in beads of fluid glowing with stark contrast to the hues of gold and yellow. He didn't question how only knew it was here at his side once more giving him a sense of comfort, was his grandfather watching over him?

His opposite seeing his strategy reacted quickly to give a single powerful beat of his wings drawing wind inwards and generating enough uplift to put him to safety. "Takame serves you well." Giving a swipe of his talon a crescent wave of light flung itself at him, _Can't dodge got to block it._

His posture changed in a instant spreading his weight and manipulating his centre of gravity to provide the best possible grip meeting the surge of energy with Amagumo he felt the strength of his foe first hand. It caught him off guard and he felt Amagumo almost jarr free of his grip but the fabric provided enough friction for him to bolster his defences. He held the grip in both hands pumping chakra into the weapon but his eyes tracked an entirely more dangerous threat.

Seeing Hatori locked down trying to defend from the jutsu his other had maneuverer himself to the flank was moved at speed. Hatori found himself stuck between two equally dangerous threats, a plan of escape occurred to him but he was reluctant knowing the cost but it was better than death.

The crescent energy struck the cloud and a maelstrom erupted knocking the clone back preventing his assault. A smile painted his beak and head hung low as always concealing the eyes beneath, as the mists cleared Hatori stood blood poured freely from a stump upon his right side. "You sacrificed your arm in order to survive?"

Hatori panted no matter how hard he tried he couldn't block out the pain and was barely keeping his wits about him. He could feel the sensation of shock coursing through his body and remained conscious through sheer will alone, "If it means I can delay you that little bit longer. So that my comrades can escape the field of battle."

"What if your sacrifice is forgotten, what meaning does your life have then?"

"None, I am a Akarusa. We forge our legend through our weapons, our name is redundant while the sword remains. The story of a sword is written in blood."

"Choose your weapon, whose legend do you forge?" Extending taloned hands Hatori watched as the blades materialised before him. One Amagumo the other Chiri no Kumo. Amagumo was weaker, it was forged from the blood of a dragon but had been the only thing he had left of his Grandfather, it had no legend. None would see it and recognise it.

Chiri no Kumo on the other hand was forged from the remnants of Kumoigachi a sword whose legend ran deep within the Akarusa line, so deep it commanded the entire clan. It overpowered Amagumo in almost every regard the Chakra metal blade put his craftsmanship to shame, the golden circuit like light that weaved across purple.

He reached out for the obvious choice but then hesitated as the words of his clone reached out to him, "Know that the other will be destroyed forever. Choose wisely Hatori." Looking once more upon the crest of the Akarusa on the hilt of Amagumo.

There was a moment where he stood motionless as if time had come to a halt, he would pass out soon from blood loss and then he might awake from this dream. Did the choice matter and even so why did he hesitate then he remembered something. His hand snapped around Amagumo before passing out.

"Know that the path you have chosen is dark and difficult. . ."


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 19, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
A Bond Broken​
Grasping for a grip his fingers tore into the bark of a tree beneath a mirage of fluorescent colours warmth returned to a limp arm clasping his shoulder eyes turned to the scabbard at his flank. No longer did he wield Chiri but an old friend returned to him forged anew, Amagumo even in this haze the hilt of the weapon was clear to him. The black iron contrasting brilliantly against the gold wire design, while it was undoubtedly Amagumo the blade reforged had assumed a darker shape.

Finding his support fingers wrapped around the hilt, a deathly cold sensation ran through his hand and across his arm. Flesh paled and veins raised to the upper layers of the skin, but the sensation was comforting to a soul at odds with itself. One half sought to be reunited with it's dark master and the other sought to undo all that had been done, Chiri weighed upon him and while it now sat broken at his feet the power contained within was still great.












"Hatori..."A soft voice penetrated him his eyes came into focus and the world revealed to him once more, he stood within a sea of fog concealing everything below the knee the only break within the fog hung around this tree, one he recognised. Beneath him lay the still fresh feathers and blood of some animal, the grass was trodden where someone had laid upon their knees, blood painted the bark red. . . Then he saw her, April keeping her distance as if warded by some invisible force. "Where are we?" He asked

April hesitated to respond, he felt a inner conflict of her own worried confirming his suspicions might see him become as he once was. Ogama held all the cards and he had chosen his battlefield wisely, "April." His voice turned stern and eyes iron she whimpered as if pained he knew from this moment something was wrong then he witnessed the curse laid upon her. He had indeed played his hand well.

April's once pure body was now drained of all light where a hole was formed their enemy had made residence. The energies that radiated from her where not their own but emulated that of a darker force represented by the familiar seals that corrupted the young goddess binding her to the will of another. "Run... Plea-" She pleaded he felt desperation and fear fill his heart but it wasn't one of death.

After all she was already dead, he had sacrificed everything to bring her back and what she truly feared was what she might do to him. "-Kane." She forced her tongue and it took all their strength to overcome the powers that sought to twist and corrupt her, but it was hopeless Hatori had been knocked out she was left defenceless and in that moment he struck. He poisoned the very thing Hatori vowed to protect, the one thing sacred to him.

He came to the stark realisation their was a third presence within them, and everything he felt now was not of either. Hand out stretched he stumbled forward his own body beginning to betray him, April eyes watered watching him fall to his knees as Ogama poisoned both their souls.

He would succumb before long, and the dark prince would have his prize knowing this he stuck to the shadows stalking the prey of a dwindling light breaking every barrier April created, every emotion Hatori desperately clung onto. Soon Hatori felt himself as he once was, knees to the grass a shadow rising above him and the glistening a scythe. *"Hope is a carrot."*

_Forgive me. . ._April's voice rung out in his mind words that would plague his mind forever for in this moment his body felt as though struck by lightning, a scream tore through his soul and he felt a pain long forgotten return to his heart. Aprils voice faded he felt nothing. Nothing but the emptiness of the void, "April?!" He called in desperation as the poisoned soul left him, but even as he called her name memories of the owl he had coveted as family left him. He hung desperately praying this was yet another dream, "Apr-?!" He called again what was her name? _No! Hang on!_

Ogama stood in silence golden eyes turning casually to the fallen corpse of a goddess, impaled upon his scythe she had flung herself into it. *"Pitiful rat."* He mummered reciting the scene Hatori eyes fell to the bloodied earth. Feathers lay at his feet and in this moment he realised where he was, had everything come full circle but the thought was purged he had to hold onto her, he wrestled against the turmoil. He couldn't let her go but it was pointless, he wasn't strong.

Shaking the owl free of his blade he allowed the creature to fall limply to the ground, her feathers burning once more with brilliance as corruption left her. A image was burned into Hatori's mind, emotions of joy, love, and remorse extinguished leaving only rage and hatred for he who had cursed him. _What was her name. . . Who. . ._ Their bond broken.

Aprils body left the world in azure flame, and so ended the Arianrhod line and finally she might join them in death - Peace at long last.

_?May we be friends forever.?_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2015)

*Nia Takahara*​
The walk to the Rogue Knight's hideout was a quiet one, done with a distant quietness between the two kunoichi. Nia was someone who typically kept to herself and her partner, seemingly, was quick to pick up on that. Or perhaps _she_ didn't want to talk either. Either way, Nia was grateful. _Don't bother speaking unless you've something meaningful to say,_ she'd scold Dan, any time the scout would start his whining during a mission. That was as good a nindo as any to live by.

Kaeda made her uncomfortable, though. It was something about her scrutinizing gaze; the way she would keep just a step or two behind her at all times, or the subtle glances the blonde would toss her way. Ren must have picked up on it, too, she figured. That was probably one of the reasons she got partnered up with her.

Still, she hadn't stabbed her in the back yet. That was something.

Nia looked up and down at the Rogue Knights' hideout. Tall walls, watch towers, guards on perimeter ? the thing was more a damn fortress than a hideout. She didn't bother looking back at Kaeda to gauge her reaction; whether or not she was surprised was immaterial at this point. Besides, what S-ranked mission was easy?

"There's a small group of guards a few metres away. None of the watch towers cover them, so you should be able to take them out without setting off the alarms," Ren's voice came from the lantern. "Just stick to the trees; they shouldn't see you, now that the sun's starting to go down."

Indeed, he was right. Through the canopy, Nia could make out a small patrol not too far away: reasonably well armed men, dressed in what looked like reinforced leather armour. She looked at the blonde. "I don't suppose you can knock them all out instantly without being heard or noticed?" the girl ask, but her hands were already in motion.

"Probably n-" Kaeda spoke up, but was quickly cut off.

"Back up a little. This jutsu's got a wide range," Nia said curtly, though without hostility. "Nehan shōja no jutsu."

Nothing happened at first. It never did. Then the feathers would drop. Confused mutterings from the targets would be uttered, but never past a few words ? then they would drop, too. The dark skinned kunoichi released the tiger seal and looked down at her handiwork, her facial expression unreadable. "Let's go take one of them away for interrogation, then. The genjutsu should last long enough for us to get what we need."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 25, 2015)

*Ren Houki*​
It wasn't often in his group that everything went exactly as planned. At first, a part of him was reluctant to believe that things were going so smoothly. _Something is definitely going to go wrong_, he thought; the Rogue Knights had already noticed them ahead of time and were planning an ambush, or perhaps an earthquake would suddenly strike and kill them all. Maybe the cave he was currently using as mission control would collapse and trap him in. 

"But none of those things have happened yet," he muttered to himself, idly checking the digital screen floating to his right. The cave entrance was completely clear; no enemies were in sight. Secure in his own position now, the Houki's eyes hovered over to the other screens. _Dan's in place now, and the other two have secured a target._ He raised an eyebrow. _Speaking of which..._

He motioned a hand across the air, bringing one of the screens directly in front of him, a wry smirk crossing his face. _You can try and hide your abilities from me if you want, but you can't hide it from the database. Now, let's see,_ Ren thought to himself, his fingers already typing away at the digital keyboard. 

And yet no results came up. He typed her name in again, to see if he'd made a typo, then typed it in again, but the results were the same each time: a blank screen with 'no results found' printed across it in big bold letters. Ren brought a hand to his chin, stroking it thoughtfully. _Well, well. It appears that Kaeda Ogawa-san is not a real person. That's fine, though; I have other ways._

He made another gesture, brought another screen forward, and this time entered another set of details across the table. _Long blonde hair, petite frame ? five foot six, maybe? Medical shinobi. Unique features ? those weird looking starry eyes.  _ The Houki's blue eyes widened slightly at the file presented to him.

"A Crusade member?" he frowned. "Why are _they_ involved in this?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 25, 2015)

Akarusa, Hatori
The Stage is Set

Twisting his neck to the concealed sword he saw what plagued him his flesh had almost turned ashen in colour something raged within the scabbard serving as it's prison long forgotten words soaked into his mind. _"You are taking that sword. You are not ready to wield it._ The voice of his mother her first words to him before he had left Kumogakure, but why?

What could of possibly made him leave the only place he had left within the world, he remembered nothing not even his own name only remnants remained had he been stricken by amnesia, no that wasn't it besides the cold fingers that held an iron grip their was nothing wrong with him. Eyes shifted to the booted feet ahead of him concealed beneath heavy chain robes, something crossed his mind. . . Danger?

"She must have broken the bond, like a new born child eh?"Ogama spoke in soft tones seeing Hatori look to him. He stood poised to strike but was beginning to reconsider it was a moment of hesitation that gave the 'new born' a chance to strike. Dust was taken by surprise when the boy lashed out in a swift movement the blade was drawn. Chain rings and deep red blood flew through the air, stumbling Ogama clutched his chest. He was lucky, a scratch  but the wound struck deeper than the blade.

Energies festered within disintegrating cells and bodily fluids, chakra swelled and surged around him as if to reach out and strike the assailant with shadowy arms but it was halted by a equally potent energy that radiated from the boy. "You... you must die." Hatori panted knowing not why but this sight of this man made his heart weigh heavy with sorrow and rage.

Ogama looking at the blood appeared to almost crack a smile, oh this would be a victory beyond anything he could have comprehended if only he could put the child down reclaim that soul contained within. He swung the quarterstaff back the blade extending outwards brandishing the scythe once more, "You will fight me alone?"

"Alone. . ."Hatori uttered to himself as if trying to recall whatever he had lost but nothing came to him, his gaze thus was fixated upon Ogama who for all he knew was a former master or comrade. "Who are you?" He asked assuming a stance he was prepared for battle.

"I am Dust once holder of the title Kurakage. We were friends once, and perhaps we shall be once more Hatori."

"Hatori. . . that's my name?"He asked gaze faltering for a moment.

"Yes, you were once a _God_ and might yet become one once more. I could remind you of all that was forgotten, a snake has poisoned your mind."

"God? No. . . I am no god. . . I-"

"If you would just listen, we were friends once we fought together as comrades hunting the Serpent and all that her seed created. She yet remains but together perhaps we can this world?"

"No. I- The voices."

Dust shook his head lightly, "Yes you hear them too they guide us-"

Hatori recoiled his back now upon the tree, he jumped with a jerk of shock that left him half dazed a weight marked his shoulder and eyes turned looking upon the pauldron on his side it was well worn leather and torn in places where someone had pierced into it, his nerves calmed as if embraced by a parent.

"Listen to me boy-"

Something within him snapped the tree at his back bent and creaked as if to wail in pain, Amagumo became concealed within azure flame and with a earthen roar the ground split beneath him. De amour changed with his Chakra concealed by the form of another, "Know this 'old friend' we are not _gods_ and I want no part of you inside me. _Miirikthrae_."

_Leave me alone!_Hatori pleaded within his own mind. _Forgive me Owlet but you was right, we must win this battle, for my grand daughters sake. Fight him with all our might, Hatori. We are the last, and I will not join my brethren without first freeing them from their torment._

"Then what are you?"Ogama asked hiding his anger, it was worse than he thought this boy had stolen the mind of his friend, twisted it against him and now the soul gave him power. "I am the last Sunbird," He put the sword forward as it was concealed in crimson flame. "Hatori is dead, as is Arianrhod. I am justice incarnate, brought into this world by powers beyond your comprehension. A cleansing storm to sweep the land and purge it of your foul presence. Your campagin ends here."

Ogama gritted his teeth, "Don't do this! You know you cannot win, but together we might. . ."

"April had but a single desire, to see her world as it once was not the decrepit world it now is, you would destroy this one to? I died Dust a thread that you should of long severed instead you became a puppet - the play thing of darker powers. I may not win but I can deny you my soul, let's end this."

Hatori stumbled the earth grew calm once more but as tumbled forward regaining his balance he noticed the earth at this feet. The ground was no longer the blood stained grass, golden clouds swelled up beneath them the once fake sun felt as real as ever, dominating the sky four spires pierced the clouds like spears each dominating the landscape with it's marble and golden structure. He had seen this place once before, where?

"Miirikthrae. . ."Dust uttered beneath his breath this only served to confirm that this child of man had corrupted the soul of his companion. His father would pay dearly for this outrage, he would rip and purge the soul of the poison.

~Meanwhile~

Hayabusa speed dropped to a standstill his eyes wide as the mist of a body flicker faded away from his form. Benten groaned in annoyance joining him, "You sensed something, is he here?"

Her brother stood still for a moment taking her to tug at his collar to finally get a response, turning he nodded solemnly and she seemed to smirk approaching the distant monstrosity but then felt her body freeze, betrayal. "What is this, Brother?"

Black rods manifested ahead of them causing gravitational distortions so great she was reminded of her mortal body. "Hikari just informed me. . . April is dead." Benten shrugged uncaring what was an owl goddess who didn't even for fill her duty she was the source of their problems after losing the Eye of Horus. "Amok wants Ogama dead-"

"Then why is he still alive? The commendant had the opportunity to end this and chose not to."Hayabusa pointed out adding, "We cannot fight their. Hatori is in a fragile state and if we were to get involved it might only worsen things."

"Blame your mistress, Hikari was a fool to give him her blood and now she will pay the price."

Hayabusa eyes darkened and Benten gave pause holding out her hand a ripple formed within the air an portal within which a ancient bow revealed itself. "Father wants Ogama dead. Amok wants Ogama dead. You will not permit the mission to be carried out?"

Hayabusa glared at her but she couldn't care less, he became between her and the prey she had spent a lifetime hunting, she was the adopted child of Zyanno and thus half sister of Dust. He threatens to take the throne that one day would be hers to claim, their was more at stake than a simple mission.

"Would you listen to me? If we go their now to his aid he may see us as a threat and we would only serve to make a second Ogama."

"Then we kill him, do not speak of family Hayabusa. You are not who you once were, their are no threads attaching you to that boy or your daughter for that matter, the one who betrayed your family, or perhaps she was the perfect weapon? Did you send her to marry the boys father knowing his brother would protest and split the clan in two?"

Hayabusa growled, "I did no such thing. Our clan was as good as dead if not for me, I knew the threat of Dust before even you and forged a plan which your father followed. To attack me is to go against him."

"April is dead. You're plan has failed and now you stop me once again, we had a chance to destroy his body in Fuzen and once more in Konoha but you consistently stood between us, all for the sake of a grandson who doesn't even know you ever to have existed and now he lives a cursed existence that I shall end."

"Benten do not do this, we are on the same si-"

"Are we brother?" She pulled back a chakra string formed and a rod within the bows arms shimmered with purple light. "Perhaps he will die as the other 9 had, this Dragon Owl soul who has caused us so much trouble." Hayabusa eyes narrowed beginning to form handseals she released the arrow.


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2015)

_

The Birth of A God 

1 Year 8 Months Ago_​

Days were longer and nights became hell. There was no such thing as sleep in his dictionary anymore. He was too far gone. Drowned in worry. Drowned in pain. Each day that went by was a living hell. However, some reason the efforts he had to make a change hurt even worse. Almost like being weighed down by an anchor and anytime he went down to yank at the chains they would only get heavier bringing him down deeper and deeper into the edge. 

How far did he sink? How far would he sink before relief finally come?

?Please! Zo listen to me!? Kyo slammed his fist down on his aunt?s desk, ?Please! I?ve got to go! I?ve got to find her!?

His aunt, the person that ruled over the village frowned. Pain etched across her face. Sleepless nights, coffee filled mornings finally made it signs on her face. Bags under her eyes as she stared at her nephew. He?s been here for a week straight and never gave up on his constant harassment. She thought of banning him from the office, but it was her nephew and she knew that it would only make it worse. She ran her fingers through her red hair and shook her head.

?How many times Kyo?? She groaned underneath her breath, ?How many times we?ve been at this??

She looked up at him, ?Only for me to tell you no!?

Kyo didn?t flinch, ?I can do this by myself! I just need you to okay it! That?s all!? 

?No! Kyo!? ​
?You don?t have to tell the family! You don?t have to reward me! I?ll do it! I?ll get her and come back!? Kyo stressed he was mindful of his steps with his aunt the Fuzenkage of the area. She was family, but she still was a position of power. A power that the family watched her try to regain as it slipped from her fingers.

Zo ran her fingers through her hair again as she released another groan. A longer more audible one, she was breaking down or getting angry. 

_?Zo?.Please??​_
_?I LOST MY PEOPLE!? _Zo slammed her hand down on the table, _?I LOST REX! DO YOU THINK I WILL FOOLISHLY LOSE YOU TOO?!?_

She jumped up from her desk, her red hair wild in front of her face,_ ?AS LONG AS I DRAW BREATH YOU WILL NOT STEP FOOT OUTSIDE THIS VILLAGE! AS LONG AS THERE IS STILL AIR IN MY LUNGS AND BLOOD FLOW THROUGH MY VEINS!?_

*?I WILL BE DAMNED IF IWA GETS THEIR HANDS ON YOU!?​*
Kyo couldn?t help but step back, the fire in Zo eyes as she said this. The fire that threaten him to try to convince her. When he finally looked away from her, she lighten up her expression. 

?I understand?.? Her voice was gentle, ?She was your friend?.But you must understand??

Kyo didn?t dare look at his aunt, ?Please Kyo understand, that we can?t have a full team to go look after her. We can?t?.Things are too complicated here?.We need people at home?.?

Kyo didn?t say anything?.​
Zo looked at her nephew and shook her head, ?We need you at home. I refuse to lose anyone else to the hands of war. Not my people and most importantly not my family.?

Kyo didn?t look at once, he didn?t even usher a single word, and Zo frowned.

?Kyo?.? Zo took a deep breath, ?As the leader of the Fenikkusu clan do you understand your position??

Kyo finally turned to her, ?I would hate for our new leader to be so childish and reckless over some priestess that he isn?t even betrothed to.?

?As your kage?..Do you understand??​
?I understand??​
Zo shook her head ?

?You are dismissed, Kyo Minami of the Fenikkusu clan.?​
Kyo bowed his head, ?Thank you for seeing me??

?Zo Minami, please continue your hard work as our _kage_.? Kyo was swift on his heels as he turned and left the building?

He understood she had it hard. He understood the nights she would work until she passed out, only to wake up and do it again. Everything Zo did was for the family, for the people, and for the future of their village. She was a truthfully a powerful woman that tried her best in everything she did. 

Although how could he respect someone that allowed something like this to happen to the village?


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2015)

The Birth of A God
1 Year 8 Months Ago
Mission Event
Kyo Minami|Zenas Emiya​
Why did she accept this mission? She didn’t really know these people. She saw them around, but of course, she didn’t know them. A few exchanges here and there don’t make people friends. However, for some reason she felt cruel for to simply look back on the want from help. Maybe she felt a little tinge in her heart, which radiated with her, something that she could see between the lines of this request. Or maybe she was losing her mind. 

She’s been doing that lately. Her days were filled with missions and her nights were sleepless. She didn’t want to sleep, because of those dreams that hunt her until that day. Zenas cracked a smile before leaning back against the door of the Fenikkusu compound.  This was the first time she was here and she couldn’t help but feel a bit at peace here. If she was to die, it would be sitting on a place just like this with the sun beaming down her face and the smell of spider lilies filling her nostrils. 

However, she didn’t deserve a peaceful death. She deserved a painful one, one that radiated through her bones, one that she could feel for ages. However, like most people, no matter how much she wanted to. She couldn’t bring harm to herself. A silly thing that called self-preservation kept her away from deaths door, but she has been playing in deaths yard in hopes that the action alone could help her in some way.

“Thank you…Zenas.” Kyo Minami pierced her thoughts, tearing through her calm, she looked behind her and shrugged her shoulders.

“You sounded desperate. Desperate enough to accept my help.”​
Kyo didn’t say anything, “I didn’t know that you were, what you were….”

Zenas chuckled to herself, “I wouldn’t be good at my job if you knew.”

She looked up at the sky.​
“Plus the head of the Fenikkusu clan needs to keep his hands clean right?” 

Kyo shook his head as he looked at the wooden floor, “No a leader needs to know when to get their hands dirty, and take things with their own two hands. “

“Is that why you accepted me?” Zenas turned to him, the red haired boy that was in the shadows, the tired look on his eyes didn’t really suit him. However, who was she to tell him he was wrong? Though the darkness that radiated off him, was something that she wasn’t use to. The look he had on his face, was of a desperate man. Those men were the most dangerous because they begin to dabble into anything to keep what is normal for them. 

Even if it meant hiring her, she knew the stages.​
Kyo looked up at her, “I accepted you because you offered a hand. I accepted you because I had no one else t turn to. I have to take things in my own hands.”

“Even if my family thinks its wrong. I will do what has to be done.”

Zenas turned away from him.​
“Then use me as you want. I don’t care. As long as you get what you want in the end I will do my best.”​


----------



## Axelthewanted (Aug 26, 2015)

Kira Mioda
Setting up goals
3 weeks after her independence
Fuzengakure

It was a calm and soothing day in Fuzengakure. The sky had white puffy clouds, hovering under their great blue kingdom as the birds tried to rule over those below them. Fuzen has gone through drastic changes after Iwa's assault on the village. Having destroyed many building, monuments and homes, as well as leaving battle scars across the village's soil. Yet this doesn't include the many people that got involved to protect Fuzen as well the victims that were caught in the crossfire. It wasn't till the ash settled that the great church of Jashin settled in on Fuzen and helped the village recover a great deal of its lost, but not many are happy of the church's settlement but no one could refuse their aid either. 

Somewhere within the Fuzen plaza, still filled with construction workers and wooden planks architecturally placed down as hey rebuild their home, was girl with long black hair, highlighted with cotton candy blue, white and magenta straps of colored hair, which was carefully colored on her bangs in a sequence, wearing a casual style of a high school uniform but with punk-ish twits to it by having a pink handkerchief around her neck collar along with her village's headband. She was sitting down upon a bench what use to be a water fountain, reading letter with her violet eyes.

The letter was said as followed.* "My dear Kira: It's been weeks sense we last spoke. I know that I'm might have not been most supportive father lately, but I couldn't bear the thought of my beautiful daughter being beaten up or worse, killed by other ninja. I wouldn't want my baby girl being the frontline of defense in the event of another Iwa. But I know it's too late to change your mind now. I wish for you to come join me at one of my business meetings I'm having today with very influential people of Fuzen. I beg you for your assistance and accompany your father like old times. Your loving father Ibajee Mioda." *

"Oh father..." She sighed as she folded the letter in hand and slowly took a deep breath. As she exhaled gazed her sights on the folded letter and mumbled. "This better not be some trap Dad." Thus with that final thought she sought back to her origins, the Mioda Mansion.

Meanwhile at the Mioda Mansion, sitting inside his office was the owner of the great Gem Trade, The Mioda Stone, Ibajee Mioda. He was wearing a brown business suit, along with white, thin gloves and black shoes that reflected the light with such ease due to its spotless texture and quality. The man was around his late 40's, measuring just under six feet of height. This gentleman was not much of an eater being quiet thin. His roster had nipped mustache and his hair was brush back well and kept firm with gel, with made shine with the color of chestnut. 

It wasn't long until his butler enter his office.* "Sir, your guests have arrived."* The butler said with a humble tone. 
"Has Kira arrived  as well?" 
*"I'm sorry to say that she hasn't."*
"Thanks Mr. Hayato, send my guests to the ball room. Offer them refreshments. If Kira decides to..."
*"I'll be sure to escort her in myself when she comes by Sir." *Hayato said already knowing what was his master's mind. He didn't want him to worry about her in this important meeting.

 The butler closed the door carefully behind him, before letting the guests into the manor and escorted them the huge ball room which will be used as the camera for their business. One of them being a fair woman of Ivory hair and, eyes red and attractive as the ruby sold by the company. A woman known for ambition. A woman who's often called the princess of Fuzengakure.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 26, 2015)

Shadowblade: Striga
Purge Protocol​
Striga body hulked forth eyes drawn to the great iron bulkhead that would serve as their assault ramp upon the decks of the god machine. They would flank the enemy and strike him down, that is if the door wasn't so resistant to his commands the machinery had been damaged by something within perhaps a virus or damaged cog either was an possibility and so instead they were forced to dismantle a Culvine from the Basilisk armoured troop carrier.

It took three of his remaining Vanguard to dismount the weapon, the core within was known be highly volatile, one misplaced step and it could blow a hole within the deck. They had mounted it upon sandbags that had remained from a previous battle. All the while Striga stood silent analysing and commanding the forces beyond seeing that they were ready to hold fire, stratergies changed endlessly and streams of data flowed through what matter of his brain remained from the neuron surgery of his creators.

In the absencent human mind and frail heart that beated within he prayed not to a god, but the machine within. Yes he was machine now than flesh and he gave thanks to the iron that was now his iron maiden for it protected him and their was no greater god.

The solemn moment was brought to an end, the voice of his sub-commander breaking his concentration. "Architect the Culvine is ready to fire, scouts report the sergeant is performing her duty well, thus she sent a detachment as to apologise for the fault of her superior."

"It was no fault of their, that flesh burdens them."

"Also, we re-gained contact with Alpha Kilo-44 he and Director Bureiku are en-route within our remaining Valkyrie."

". . . Then let us purge the god machine of it's infection. His body twisted to face that of his men and the cannon fodder of humanity. Perhaps some would go on to undertake the rite, he doubted it. "Fire." He stated plainly hand outstretching to retrieve his axe from the two Honour Guard.

Within the core a heat began to rise many of the humans recoiling to take shelter and avoid being consumed what might well turn into a fireball at any moment.

"Remember each of us a well oiled cog within the machine, you will fight as one. Prioritise targets and obey."

The Culvine fired and three spheres of gluttonous fluid struck the door eating away at it's iron. He begged forgiveness for bring pain upon what was their temple hearing the gears wane below served to almost replicate the screams of a dying man, but it had to be done. Something caught him by surprise, the humans who had accompanied them moved with purpose in almost unyielding fashion faced down with foes they couldn't possibly hope to beat but where their weakness of flesh was revealed strength in numbers and the undying loyalty that had been indoctrinated into them showed it full might.

Yes five may have died for each foe they struck but they fought without fear, or perhaps they knew who they should truly fear not the enemy but their taskmaster. Architect Striga - Genji hadn't chosen his champion foolishly Striga was amongst the oldest and more experienced of his Architects and they already witness his blows turn foes in pulps of writhing flesh or soldering ashes.

He led the charge but his body made him slower than most, for every step his troops had taken he took one but he was methodical a slow and purposeful machine. Green arcs of chaotic energy bounced off his master-crafted armour, the rounds of corrupted machinery turned to flashes of light their energy converted into light.

His optics displayed projectile trajectories enabling him to evade weapons that were truly a threat to his defences. His Honour Guard served to protect him from combatants cutting down the enemy with weapons that hummed not with energy but sound, they were transonic while one blow would simply deflect from the armoured shell the next would melt through it as the harmonics adjusted to perfectly mimic the material. Still it wasn't a victory by any definition, his men were still dying and some even turned their weapons upon each other as if possessed but none of the humans were afflicted by this leading to the obvious conclusion.

Ahead of him he witnessed the might of Icarus Array the true defenders of this machine of war, _Striga._ A voice called to him and he paused for a moment before resuming his advance and issuing commands.

_My lady?_

_We are almost within range, see that my cannon remains intact._

_It will come to no harm, of that I assure you._

_Good._

He was now in the midsts of it all, the Icarus Cannon had turned it's focus upon a creature that rode beside the train a worm from the looks of it. With each round fired a light of intense fury struck the beast keeping it at bay, Gatling missiles and auto-cannons the turret served to protect the main chassis where the cannon resided. 

Then it came into view, whipping within the wind was the cloak of a man stood head to toe in what appeared to be heavy plates that glimmered the same multicoloured energies that threatened to take possesion of their bodies, upon his shoulder a four eyed crow who turned to face the hulk behind her. "We have a guest."

Turning his face was revealed to be covered by a featureless mask of iron, no visor in which to see his opponent. A book clapsed in his right hand flicked through pages in rapid succession the static energy of lightning chakra forming into the other he took a swing, the lightning extended outwards into the blade cutting everything within it's path. Striga reacting quickly brought the cog of his axe to meet the blade of lightning it's own energies roared angrily as if to have a mind of their own they sparked until the strike came to an end.

"A tinman unlike the rest, but a dead one. . . An abomination of Genji no doubt. He has no soul to take."

His heavy robes flapping in the wind beneath was revealed to be two more appendages each wielding a pistol of some description poised to fire upon the enemy and so they did. The first was deflected by a field of energy that surged to meet it, the second passed into flesh and bone causing the commander to stagger back - Although they didn't appear any more concerned as they recovered to meet the axe with a iron fist.

His optics narrowed for a moment only to widen once more as the Architect leaped back leaving punctured metal in his wake when a pillar of flame slammed down into the deck. "This one might be a issue."

"Who are you?"Striga finally asked using conversation as a time to analysis the combat data he had obtained in those few moments hoping to find a strategy of assured victory. "I am Beatrice head of the Carrion Court, and this is Amok the Crow Father or perhaps you would know him as the Carrion Prince and you are most unwelcome within our kingdom."

Having this information he began to search historic records accessing them remotely with the aid of the battlenet but nothing of value, "I do not recongise your name, thus your ownership has no meaning. You will leave or your blood will bless my great cloak."

Amok tilted his head almost as if confused at the notion, blood? Had humanity truly forgotten perhaps Atheon had done more damage than he knew. Not that it mattered, he wouldn't allow Genji to gain a foothold here thus his eyes averted from the abomination and to the volcano cannon.


----------



## Hero (Aug 26, 2015)

*Asami Uchiha*​Promotion: The Cult - S Rank Mission
Part 1












_____________________

Asami stood silently in front of a glass mirror, carefully drawing her hair back into a ponytail. Reaching down to the table beside her, the girl snatched up her headband and placed it across her forehead while her fingers moved like spider legs to tie the knot up in the back. In front of her hung Konoha's signature flack jacket that was characteristic of the village's higher ranked shinobi. A smile started to stretch across the woman's face as she worked her way into her attire. Stepping back into the view of the mirror, Asami took the time to admire herself, "Yes, yes...this is what a jonin looks like" she beamed confidently. With more haste than before, Asami scurried across the room gathering supplies that she felt like she would need for her first mission as a newly appointed jonin. When she gathered everything her bags could fit, Asami made her way out the door and headed straight for the Hokage mansion, not looking back once.

In no time at all, Asami was on the footsteps of the Hokage mansion and already bounding up the steps towards Rakiyo's office. Surely the Uchiha would give his own a worthy mission that would be a testament to the girl's strength, after all, Asami's jonin ceremony was yesterday and Rakiyo couldn't even be bothered to show up. The Hokage owed her and that was exactly how she walked into his office, like she was owed something. However upon walking into his office, Asami was shocked to find Magistrate Kawahara sitting behind the Hokage's desk. "Hello Asami, is there something I can help you with" the raven haired woman said without batting Asami a glance as she continued to shuffle through paperwork.

"How did you..never mind, where's Rakiyo-sama?"

"He's meeting with the Raikage regarding Iwagakure and has therefore left me in charge until his return."

"I see..." Asami says shuffling her feet, "Well what missions do you have for me? I'm looking to take my first as a jonin."

"I gathered." Tsughi replied quickly, clearly not amused with the young woman's ambitions. Asami began to rock back and forth on her heels as she wondered what she should do next. It was obvious that Magistrate Kawahara was fairly busy and wouldn't have time to formally assign Asami a mission, so perhaps the jonin could pick out a mission herself. Taking several strides forward, Asami placed herself next to the Hokage's desk and observed the Magistrate over her shoulder as she worked. The desk was littered with all types of material that ranged from missions, economics, city expansion and even classified material. Realizing Asami's wandering gaze, the Magistrate ceased all paperwork and swiveled around in the Hokage's chair to face the eager jonin. "If you would so kindly step away from the desk, that would be much appreciated. There is very sensitive material present."

"I understand, but I was just-"

"Step away from the desk" the Magistrate repeated, this time standing up from the seat. Asami immediately jumped away from the desk, but she continued to hold onto the eager glint in her eyes. Tsughi eyeballed the woman and let out an extended sigh. "My apologies Asami-kun, let me assist you in your need. It won't take long after all. Come, select a mission". The young jonin's heart began to pound loudly against her rib cage. Finally her moment had come! Ready to make her debut, Asami ran back to the desk side and sifted through the mission paperwork as neatly as possible. Tsughi rolled her eyes as she watched the jonin commit the most amateur mistake among newly appointed jonins, selecting an S-ranked mission.

"Here Magistrate Kawahara, this is the mission I want" the Uchiha practically squealed as she handed the Magistrate the slip of paper. Taking the piece of paper from the girl, Tsughi assessed the practicality of the mission and it didn't take long before the woman found some glaring errors.

"Tch, absolutely not" Tsughi scoffed as she moved towards the candle flickering on the desk to ignite the paper into flames. Asami's eyes opened in horror as her first dream mission as a jonin went up into smoke. "I can't believe something like this even managed to reach the Hokage's office. Disgusting" Tsughi grunted with a face displaying the emotion of deep offense. Turning her gaze to Asami, the Magistrate figured she might as well explain what occurred since the jonin seemed lost. "That mission you selected wasn't approved by the country's Kage and therefore I don't have the authority to send you on this mission. Beyond that, the fool isn't even offering up an award for a mission with such high stakes, the Hokage doesn't run a charity service and neither do I. This mission request has been terminated."

Asami stood completely dumbfounded at what just transpired. Sure she'd be willing to admit she overlooked the reward because that never mattered to her, but to reject something when there is a serious threat is present baffled her regardless if there was approval or not. It was not her place, but Asami had to speak up, however Tsughi also had the same idea. "I understand that Kawahara-sama, but that would be forcing me to go against my ninja way. You can't tell me you didn't hear the sincerity and despair in Mr. Minami's voice. I cannot turn my back on another human being who needs-"

"And my ninja way says that I will make sure you cannot call yourself a shinobi of the Leaf again if you take this mission."

Asami immediately sealed her lips after Tsughi's unnerving fact. If there was one thing the Lead Village knew about the Magistrate, it was that she always got what she wanted. Making a genuine smile, Tsughi gestured Asami to step closer to the desk. "What will we do Asami-kun" Tsughi inquired? The jonin rolled her tongue around in her mouth that had run dry. There wasn't much the young woman could do, Tsughi didn't leave Asami many options.

"I'll come back another time. Thank you Kawahara-sama" Asami bowed before exiting the office. Relieved of the young woman's presence, Tsughi took a seat back at the desk to resume her duties as the acting leader of the Leaf.

"Remarkable" Tsughi said faintly when she was sure she was alone. Meanwhile Asami agilely moved from roof top to roof top as she made her way to her final destination. When her target was in sight, Asami gracefully vaulted from the roof top she was traveling on top of and landed cleanly on the balcony that belonged to the household. With just as much enthusiasm as she possessed earlier, Asami knocked on the window of the house's resident. The room was dark, but Asami could see a shadow emerge from the bed and head towards the sunlight that was peering in through the awkwardly folded shades.

"Yes" the boy questioned sounding entitled and pretentious? Asami smiled, the boy's tone not bothering her at all.

"Ren Houki, I'm Asami Uchiha and you've been assigned under my command in carrying out this S-Rank mission. Magistrate Kawahara believed your expertise and strategy would prove to be useful on this mission. Quickly assemble your things because we haven't much time. I'll give you the details on the way."​​


----------



## Kei (Aug 26, 2015)

_
The Birth of A God
1 Year 8 Months Ago
Mission Event
Kei Sili​_


Somewhere far away. Abandon by people. Abandon by technology. There was a huge church being reclaimed by the lands. Vines wrapped around every nook and cranny. Wildflowers grew wild and free. Nature ruled here, once touched by man, it was reclaimed again by the earth. A fitting story, no matter what man built it would return to the earth. Mother Nature would not be denied her rightful place for too long. No matter how tall the building, she would tear it down and make it hers. However, in this place where nature ruled, it showed signs of life other than that of the animals that populated the area. 

In the church, there were people clothed in dark blue robes with their hands in the air swaying side to side. Reaching for the sun as they swayed back to the ground. They would reach up to the air, reach for the sun, and bring them back down to the ground. Almost as if they were trying to usher the moon down. It was repeated over and over again, if one person would leave the line of dancers another would take their place. 

In the church with no roof the dance constantly repeat, until she walked on the stage. 

Dressed in white, blue hair cascading down her back and mouth covered by a white veil. They would turn to her as she stood in front of the emerald circle that towered behind her. Barefooted she would step onto the stage, her head held high as she looked past them. 

And that was when the music start, and her voice would ring out.











​
The rob dancers would lay sway with her. Bowing as if it was a sign of respect. As the woman before them began to turn and swing around on stage. Each switch of her hips, each sway of her hair and shoulders was as if she was controlled by the sound of beating drums and guitar strings.

However, they all saw it the invisible chains that locked on her feet. The light that once resembled the bright sun was now as dull as cheap gold. Although despite that she danced. Each twirl, each dip, the sound of her voice carried with each movement as if her life was on the line. There was passion there. There was life in her movement despite the look in her eyes, because she was dancing and singing to survive. 

She shook her hips and moved her arms knowing that they were the key to survive. 

That was the only thing she wanted. 

The only thing she danced for was to survive another day.​
Kei was their puppet. Their ready and willing puppet. Locked in chains that didn’t allow her to fight she danced to see another day. As she reached up to the air, she saw her captor staring down at her. She withdrew her hand before twirling around.  Though she knew that he was looking, he always commented on her dancing and singing. Always praised her for her cooperation, but he knew that deep down if it wasn’t for the fact that she wasn’t allowed to speak. She would curse him to hell in back.

“A FEW MORE HOURS MY BROTHERS AND SISTER!” Her captor clapped his hands together,_ “AND THE DRAGON MOON WILL RISE!”_

The people with the navy blue robes clapped their hands and cheered at the man that stood above them.

“DURGA WILL DESCEND AND THE WORLD WILL BE REWRITTEN!”

And that was when he pointed to Kei….​
_*“AND THE KEY! THE KEY TO MAKE THIS ALL POSSIBLE STANDS BEFORE US!”*_ Kei felt her stomach twist as she looked up at Magus, “My dear girl you should feel honored! You will be the key to eternity, the astral plane will open to you….TO ALL OF US!”

The invisible chains yanked Kei to move down to the ground and bow before the people that cheered for her. That cheered for him. 

She lost the ability to fight. She looked behind her at the emerald gate….


When the dragon moon rises….

Durga will be born into the world, but she will die in the process….​
She laughed weakly to herself, and that was the only way she could regain her freedom was to die for a fable to be born.


----------



## Kei (Aug 27, 2015)

*Present Day*

_
The Woman of Fuzenkagure
Kei Sili
Interaction Arc_​
Nothing in this world was completely innocent. Everything had to get dirty at some point in time. That was how most business in world worked. There was what you put on for family and friends, and there was the things that you had to do in order to get some work done. That dirty stuff, that stuff that most people won?t do or don?t want to do. She was a magician when it came to those things and that was why she was viable to people. When they wanted something dirty done, but didn?t want to get their hands dirty themselves. That was when she stepped in. 

However there was things that she couldn?t help, and that was when some others get involved in the things she did. Or there were people who wanted her service and couldn?t wait. So that was why she was here today. A couple of influential business men, trying to woo the hand of one of the underground leaders of Fuzen.  It seemed like a starting of a bad drama, but this was business she was all too use to. 

No matter how many days pass, she couldn?t help but be surprised at the many people that needed to get things done. Things that weren?t necessarily legal. Things that other didn?t need to know. The trade of the hand, the slip of the fingers. So many people had those things needed to be done or wanted them to be done, but didn?t want the dirt of doing it themselves.

_It?s the society that humans built themselves upon, the higher than thou mentality. _​
Kei looked up at Lucius who stood next to her as she was entered into the ball room. Lucius was acting as her body guard, her advisor, and a way to cure the boredom that was this long trip. Kei smirked and shook her head as Lucius served her one of the refreshments that was presented to them. 

_If humans gave into their desires more, I think this world would be a better place​_
Kei chuckled to herself, ?Half the things people want to do is illegal or dumb, it could potentially lead to a lot of people getting hurt.? She mumbled under her breath as she looked around.

_?.I don?t see what would be wrong with that?_​
Lucius looked around, ?Well then I hope the meeting begins soon, we do have a busy day ahead of us milday.?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2015)

*The Man Called Jericho
Clue To Redemption
1 Year 8 Months Ago*​
The billow of smoke dances about carelessly in the air, twirling in and around itself, the vapor has the grace of a ribbon, and yet something so liberating is trapped at its end it is stymied by concrete. The glow of orange and cackling of burning paper is one of the two noises filling the eardrums of the two occupants in this room. They sit at a metal table in a room that looks fit for interrogation rather than a clandestine meeting between two old friends.  As they sit though their attention is not on each other but an object that rests between them at the table, a crystal ball. The crystal ball is not a tool of mysticism per say, no, because in this particular instance it is being used for surveillance. The woman operating the crystal orb is a striking beauty, a symmetrically round face, a small nose that could best be described as ?cute?, big baby blue eyes, and perhaps the most striking, her long flowing pink locks.

​?Friends close and enemies closer, my little brother sure has a knack for compartmentalization. If we?re watching her then whose watching us?? There is a dreary tint to his gravelly speech. The voice has been weathered by a ritually habitual smoking addiction adding to the rough and tumble aura of the man. His lackadaisical cadence showcases how less than enamored he is with his current assignment, yet he is never hostile in his displeasure, if anything there is a sense of defeat and resignation. This was the greatest detective in Konoha and Uchiha Rakiyo?s older brother, the man called Jericho.

?You are the one that attacked the Hokage. If you wanted to be doing something better then seeing what the Magistrate was up to then maybe you should have rethought that course of action.? The crystal ball continues to relay the events going on between Uchiha Asami and the Magistrate who had taken up in the Hokage?s office. Tsughi?s brazen moxy had not gone unnoticed by Rakiyo, as he liked to say and Jericho liked to imitate, brow furrowed,  ?there was nothing that could be hidden from his eyes?. As such her activities were not deemed nefarious and she was very effective in terms of foreign diplomacy, but that kind of ambition was not something that would stop at Magistrate. 

Tenshi, the Bubblegum Bombshell of Konoha, and the personal aide to the Hokage, admired that ambition but at the same time she detested how easily such a quality could cross over into power mongering. She was leery of Tsughi but that was perhaps more personal than anything as the Magistrate had a way of looking down on others that did not sit right with Tenshi.

?Ya wanna kill her don?t ya? You?ve got that look about ya. Not very many people with a brain have a nice thing to say about that dame. She?s got nice gams though.?​
The compliment was thrown into the air like a discus and promptly shot apart by the Maiden Laser Beam Death Glare jutsu of one Tenshi Shugosha.

?Aye girly calm down it was just a joke. Plus she?s a muffet anyway.?

?A muffet?? Tenshi asked her initial anger replaced with genuine curiosity at such a strange turn of phrase.

?Ya, little miss muffet sat on her tuffet eatin her curtains away.? This coaxed a blank stare from Tenshi who didn?t quite understand what her friend meant at first, at least not until he?

*SNIKT
*​
Popping only two of his claws the Hokage?s brother stuck out his tongue with frog like agility to simulate a very, shall we say, private act. The sound that followed from Tenshi was halfway between a shriek and laughter. It didn?t take long for the excitement to die down.

?You're disgusting. You can go if you would like. Especially after passing along that information, you?ve earned the day off. She doesn?t seem like she?s going to do much today anyway especially when she knows Hokage-sama will be back shortly.?

?Aye, thank ya. If you or Rakiyo needs me you know where to find me.? ​
With that he left the room, but Jericho did not go where his two superiors knew to find him. When he was pretending not to stare at the crystal ball he had seen something that had caught his eye. Jericho was a detective who was well traveled and as such he did not readily believe in coincidence. Hands in his pockets he took to the rooftops once he reached the surface level of Konoha, heading straight to the gate to begin a reconnaissance mission of his own.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 27, 2015)

*Tatsuo|Jashin Knight|Fuzengakure*

*[Devil's Nest, Fuzengakure]​*


[That Which Motivates Men]
-S-Ranked Mission-​
-One year, Eight Months Ago-

Smoke clung to the ceiling like a bad hangover that is just made worse as the sun decides to peek through the blinds to your room. That, however, was the nature of the beast when you walked into the establishment that was simply called the Devil's Nest. The clanging of ice cubes and glasses, the hustle of the ladies of the night and the blank stare that the Barkeep gives as he cleans another glass to be slung to some patron later in the day. This place may pass for a second bit saloon that could be found on any street corner in any given Village from here to Timbuktu. That dismal thought would quickly fade as eyes fall on the large Jashin Emblem that was scrawled in red on the furthest wall back. At a lone table, swirling a high proof whisky a figure with a fedora sat. He sat nearly hunched over as the doors to the establishment flung open. 

With a woman in each arm, the Den's proprietor walked in a, wide jagged, toothy grin split his lips as all commotion stopped. It wasn't odd per say to see Tatsuo in his bar, you just didn't know which one on any given day he'd be in unless you knew the village he was at. That is why the figure in the fedora caught Tat by surprise as the grin he held slowly fell. Pulling his arms back he slapped each woman on the ass to send them on their way to con more Ryo from the patrons. One arm falling on his hip Tatsuo pulled the shades from his eyes. Folding them he walked over to the table and leaned down on it with one arm almost spilling the whisky the man had purchased earlier. "You know, men call me the devil. I wager though, that they've never had the pleasure of meeting you." Tatsuo almost chuckles as the pushed down a little more on the table. 

"So, you greet your costumers by spilling their drinks? Satoshi's voice was harsh, almost raspy as he spoke. The fedora turns up to reveal a medical mask draped across his face which  obscured all but the smallest bits of flesh toned skin around the eyes. Tatsuo's lips curled a bit, he heard that his pal here was a little worse for wear, but he never imagined anything like this. "Well, with that thing on your face, I don't think you could properly enjoy our fine beverages anyway.." Tatsuo replied while pulling himself up from the table. "True" Sat chuckles setting the glass down, "Tell me, how has Taberu been?" Satoshi lightly coughs which makes the man he was addressing a bit uneasy. "Still bed ridden from the self inflicted injuries but she hasn't tried to eat herself since you worked on her two moths ago. I wager, though that isn't the only reason you're here." the man states as Satoshi coughs harder. 

The skin cracks around his eyes allowing a thick black almost shadow like vapor leak through. "Before that though, is that contagious?" Tat asks backing away. Satoshi  chuckles reaching into his coat pocket, "Have you made any blood pacts with shadow beasts already in a blood pact with another recently?", "No", "Then you're safe." Satoshi assures him.  "You're also right, this is more than a social call." Satoshi adds while pulling a white handkerchief. Patting dark looking liquid off his forehead Satoshi adjusts his seated posture and leaned against the backing of the booth. "I've come with a business proposal." the white haired ninja states. This brings a wide grin to Tatsuo's face, "Al Sāḥir, you old dog. I haven't seen you in ages!" Tatsuo exclaims while sliding into the booth with the teen. Business means money and Tatsuo loves money. A lot.

With his other hand Satoshi pulls a folded paper out and tosses it onto the table. Tatsuo looks at it curiously for a second before picking it up. "Have you seen this mission statement?" the puppeteer asks. The bar owner nods, "Yeah I seen this floating around the other day. That glorified mama's boy crying over some kidnapped shrine maiden or some nonsense. Brings a tear to my glass eye, now what I mean. The sap is so broken up and broke that he can't give fame or fortune. A fools errand if I've ever seen one." Tatsuo snorts balling the paper up and tossing it to the floor. Under the medical mask a grin traces Satoshi's lips, "That shrine maiden is a business associate of mine. If I were well I'd be doing this myself. As it is now, however, I'll be more of a burden then any actual help." the puppeteer states. Tatsuo bit his lower lip but nods nonetheless.  

"Alright, I can understand that, this is a S-Ranked Mission however. This will cost you some serious scratch. I was thinking oh, double what I paid you for..."

-TING, TING!-

A bar of gold bounced off the table shutting Tat up quick. His jaw almost dropped but he quickly caught his composure. Looking up to the bar as he snatched up the shiny shiny he motions for the keep to come over. "The kit!", "Really?", "What, I have to make sure this is legit. You are a businessman, right?", "It isn't that, I'm merely amazed you keep gold testing kits laying around." Satoshi replied. Tatsuo grinned, "With the amount of trinkets I come across, it's always good to keep necessities around." Tatsuo explains. As the keep walked over the man tapping the bar now looked to Satoshi. "This is a good down payment..", "You'll get three more on a successful rescue of Ms. Sili. As a bonus, if you bring me the head of the man that kidnapped her I'll throw in a whole medical kit of my poisons, venoms and antidotes." Satoshi interrupts as the keep set the test down. 

Quickly scratching the surface of the metal the golden bar leaves a small residue line. With some acid Tat checks it out, the result was real gold. The only thing left was to see if it was solid. With a snap the bar breaks in two. It was very solid. "You have yourself a deal there Al Sāḥir." Tatsuo almost salivates at the deal while he stands. 

Fixing to walk away Satoshi halts him by placing his hand on the table, "Fail and live, I will kill you, you know that don't you?" Satoshi coughed. Tatsuo laughs a bit, "You talk big for a sick man." the Jashin follower barks. "It's all business Tatsuo." the puppeteer replied lifting his hand. On the table lay a Alligator's tooth, a very large one. "I'll keep abreast of the situation." Satoshi adds standing himself. With a bit of a bow he walks toward the entrance to the bar. Tatsuo gritted his teeth. Any other man and he'd have killed on the spot. He, however owed Satoshi and knew that his threats weren't idol chit chat.  "I'm running a mission, keep the liquor flowing and the money coming in while I'm gone."

"As always sir."

Shoving his hands into his pockets Tatsuo followed in Satoshi's footsteps toward the door, it was time to go and meet with Kyo Minami. Let the poor boy know that the Jashin Church felt his plight and wanted to help.


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 27, 2015)

Kukiko Yukimaru
Xak Tharakus​
The power of the storm whipped about them their were moments where a strong wind would threat to knock her off balance but she was quick to recoil and recover her footing amongst the mud. Sometimes she wished the village wasn't located upon the coast, they always got the worst of every passing storm but perhaps that is why their buildings were built from stone and mortar unlike those of their neighbours.

Walking as if this was nothing more than a causal stroll was Aquilo the water seemed to simply rebound from his body and the winds did nothing more than cause him to slow his pace. Water was truly his ally and this entire place suited his needs perfectly, he could grow strong here and perhaps one day serve her. "Pick up the pace mother."

"Stop calling me that."She rebuked protecting her eyes from debris that threatened to blind her. "Sorry~" He returned softly and carefree as ever. Moments passed before she lost him within the empty streets, curiosity got the better of him once again.

She needant waste the energy to call his name she knew exactly what had drawn his attention, in the distance was a beacon that withstood the might of the storm providing the fishermen their guide and Aquilo felt the need to see the dominating structure in all it's glory. She had told him it was nothing but a simple lighthouse but he was adamant he had to see it in action it caused her to wonder - did all birds have a thing for investigation?

Aquilo's pace quickened the sound of crashing waves were a song none here knew, the rain drummed upon his ring and his every step in a puddle was left undisturbed. The very world was his to explore and perhaps one day when he was strong Kukiko would permit him to leave the cage and see cultures he couldn't have imagined the first would most certainly be that of the Phoenix Festival, had a nice ring to it.

He reached the pier and pieces of the deck had been drawn down into the depths below, many of the timbers appeared rotten and forgotten. Scattered upon the beach were the blackened ruins of a past conflict, he shrugged perhaps they had lost interest living on the beach. His gaze looked for his 'mother' and then he shook his head, "She's always slow!" He pouted lips parting for a moment to exaggerate his disgust.

Gaze returned to the lighthouse a concrete structure that contained a lantern upon it's peak, surrounded by glass it weathered the storm like a fortress against waves of men each attempting and failing to topple it. Then something else caught his attention, head shifted darting to the ocean their appeared to a mast splintered and shattered it dipped beneath the waves and resurfaced further away then again, and again each passing moment getting lower to the horizon.

Kukiko reached him and like any caring guardian she warned him of the dangers running off alone, although she seriously doubted a phoenix could come to any serious harm. He raised his hand pointing out the mast that was now barely visible and her eyes grew wide in confusion and fear, a maelstorm had taken shape and the clouds above appeared calm and untouched by the surrounding storm. "That was never their before. . ."

"Mo- Kukiko,"He corrected seeing her gaze "I think their is a woman out their. We should-"

"Don't even think about it I don't care if the ocean is your playground it won't hesitate to kill us both! Especially that one, ain't natural."She pointed out and Aquilo gaze remained stern as if to remind her he knew more about this sort of thing than she did which was true, Aquilo knew it wasn't natural heck the waves confirmed that much the sea had turned a bloody colour although it was certainly not blood instead clay and mud had corrupted the once green waves drawn up from the turmoil of the Maelstorm.

"We're going, if someone needs our help we are obliged to give it for the sake of our nest!"

"Village and we only see a mast what makes you so certain someone is-"

"No time!"He dashed off once more taking full stride in a storm she could barely withstand. "Adventure awaits!" Leaping from the half destroyed pier he landed upon the raging waters extending one hand forward he began to accelerate towards what she believed to be certain death.

Now she only just realised she was no longer upon the pier but by his side having grabbed her by the collar of her neck and dragged into the chaos. "Wait!"She screamed but it was no use the winds over shadowed her and they were caught within sweeping waters. "AHHHHHH~ Nobodies here!"

"As I said no one would be stupid enough to go out in this!"

"AHHHH!"

"DAMNIT you've killed us both!"

"Ahh..."Aquilo smirked this was fun in all honesty being put into a situation where he had lost all control and being drawn into the void that lay within the centre. Oh this would indeed become a adventure to remember!

-Meanwhile-

Yuki strode with purpose when a younger male came to try and stop her she pressed her wrist to his flank and he flew into the wall having assumed the form of a woman her flesh was pale and eyes crimson, white robes stained in dried blood warded enough of the more experienced ice phoenix.

Reaching the door to the Shogun she flung it aside and stepped in looking upon one who doubled her in both size and power yet her eyes cared little for his superiority. She didn't bow and she would most certainly never bow to him, he had betrayed her and left the girl free reign to do as she wished with the abomination.

"I did not summon you here Lady Yuki."He grumbled finding her intrusion disturbing. "I trust you didn't kill any of my men?"

"Certainly not, but one might consider honourable suicide once he discovers his wings to be shattered."

Blue eyes met her red and he sighed as if surrendering to her presence, "I liked that one too..." He grumbled.

[WIP]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
AS THE CLOCK TICKS​
Ren Houki raised an eyebrow, smiling wryly at the Uchiha. "How curious," he commented, his tone more playful than curious. "This doesn't seem like the standard procedure for giving out S-ranked missions." There was a subtle glow in his eyes as he watched the kunoichi from the shadows of the room, almost as if he were contemplating asking her something else. Then, with a quick shake of his head, he turned back around. "I'll be ready in a minute, just let me grab my briefcase."

The Houki then ducked away out of sight and into his wardrobe, returning a moment later with a slightly worn looking brown briefcase in hand, albeit also one that was evidently of high quality. "I have a car that we could use to get there faster," he says, climbing out the window and sliding carefully onto the rooftop tiles. "In the mean time, what exactly is the mission?"


----------



## Axelthewanted (Aug 27, 2015)

Kira Mioda
*Setting up goals: Meet the Princess
Mioda Mansion*​











The ball room was textured in beautiful bright colors and lighting, it was massive in scale and it was perfect for any social activities of any kind. Having a huge chandelier hanging from the ceiling, lit up in softly to splendidly illuminate the camera that it was incased in. The marble tiles reflecting the light from above and bouncing it off to the walls, the room was animated to a beautiful a gentle being, yet showing great resilience with its strong and powerful pillars that were carefully symmetrically place to sustain its body. The room was mostly empty at the time only having one wooden table, covered by white dining sheets, accompanied with five chairs with curvy ends that reflected the elegant personality that the host wanted to display. Not long after the women were shown to their seats, the butler had brought a bottle of fine red wine along with glass cups that he held firm between his finger. He would gently settle them on the table, before the honored guests and served them the crimson liquid flawlessly, showing nothing but perfection to the women. 

It wasn't long before Ibajee arrived, letting his leather shoes tap on the spotless marble floor causing his steps to resonate across the room. He had a concern yet contempt expression on his main, as looked across at the woman of the chrome like hair. He knew who she was, her position in their society. The reason why people started calling her the "Princess of Fuzengakure". But it's because of that very reason, those talent and flexibility that she poses that he needed her. Someone who's not afraid to take action. Someone who gets results. 

Upon reaching them he would grow a smile on his lips and widen a bit his eyes to show a more grateful and welcoming exterior to the princess.

"Salutation Ms. Sili. I'm so very pleased that you agreed to come and see me to do business to very urgent matter. I believe that in the end of this meeting we will emerge a mutually beneficial bond."

Ibajee spoke with a very confident and delightful manner before taking a seat before the two women.

"You see. My company has been struggling with looters and delinquents, which I would usually put the matter to halt but miners are not warriors. Yet I can't expect them to mind for me while they fear for their lives and lose the product that we, with much effort, acquired. This delinquents have done nothing but ravage my men, steal my gems and slow down production to the point that my men are refusing to work in fear of getting hurt or worse, killed in the job. So I wanted to make a deal with you and you "association". I'll pay handsomely for the protection of my men and my product, and in return to keeping this situation controlled I'll take part of the funding movement of your association and give the access to the many complexes that own across the land for the use and purpose you may desire. Do you think that your party would find this proposal satisfactory, Ms. Sili?" He finished taking a small sip of the fresh wine brought by Hayato. Slowly rubbing his thumb across the delicate edge of the glass. It wasn't long till the sound of the door bell rang. Hayato would make haste to answer the call, leaving the people of interest focus on their meeting. 

At the door was the daughter of Ibajee, Kira, having her arms across and tapping her feet against the mat, showing her patient wait.

*"Miss Kira. I'm so happy to see you and so glad that you came. You don't know how much this means to your father. Come this way. Your father's meeting is taking place at the ball room." *Said Hayato with such relief in his accent, letting the multicolored haired girl inside and without a second of thought begins escorting her to the ball room. Though Kira's mind went adrift for moment as her body automatically followed the butler because of habit. She remembered back when she would day dream of having a beautiful yellow dress that would sparkle like the stars in the night sky as the chandeliers would reflect it's luminescence upon her as she dance what she dreamed to be the love of her life, her shining white night, but those were the dreams of the spoiled rich and defenseless girl.

"So who is he meeting up with?" She wondered.  

*"Oh he's meeting up with someone very special and very respected here in Fuzen. Someone I'm sure you will look up to, I'm sure."* He said assuring her that she will be more than satisfied with the guests.

"Knowing my father, it's one those business men that he always hangs around with. Which always are trying to pair me up with their disrespectful sons." She said a distasteful tone.

When she arrived, what she found was no business man, but an beautiful and gorgeous woman, wearing a blood red clothing that matched her eyes and majestic, long, snow like hair, that was so immaculate and well kept that it would spring lightly and flow freely as she turned her head to meet her arrival. 

"You actually came dear. I'm so glad you could make it." Ibajee would direct himself to Kei with smile and introduce Kira to her.

"This is my daughter Kira. She's the heir to my heart and just officially became a genin ninja of Fuzen." 

"Who is this woman Father? She seems familiar..." She abruptly said before her father could continue.

"Oh. This is Ms. Kei Sili. She's here to help..." But before he could continue to speak Kira interrupted him once again but this time with a very astonished expression on her face and showing gaps of excitement on her tone of voice.

"Wait! The "Kei Sili"? The Princess Fuzengakure? The one that used to be a very badass and splendid kunoichi of our very village?!" She directed herself towards Kei, admiring her with such will. She had heard about her on the streets and seen pictures of her around the tv. Someone that has gone great lengths to make a name of herself just like she desired to do as well.


----------



## Hero (Aug 28, 2015)

*Asami Uchiha*
Promotion: The Cult - S Rank Mission
Part 2












_____________________

"I'll explain that on the drive, now come on loser!" Asami said, snatching the keys from the blue haired boy. Before Ren could catch her, Asami had already leaped over the railing and was following the sound of the alarm system of Ren's vehicle she had just activated. "Found it, I'll drive" Asami shouted making herself way to comfortable behind the driver's seat. The Houki pinched the area between his brows in frustration, hoping that maybe he could hold onto a little bit of his sanity and patience as he prepared to go onto this mission. Asami was enthusiastic, fun, and confident, possessing quality traits of shinobi successful on missions. Moreover she was a Uchiha and undoubtedly powerful, how powerful, Ren would just have to see for himself.

"Move over please" Ren asked nicely as he approached the car. Asami flashed a devilish grin at the young boy and turned her attention to the vast open road in front of her leading to Konoha's gates.

"It'll be so much faster if you don't try to fight me, just ride bitch seat. I'll get us there faster k? Time is of the essence" Asami chimed, tapping the fake imaginary watch on her wrist. Ren emptied the air in his chest and dragged his feet to the passenger side of the car, closing the door rather firmly behind him. He was never late for a mission because to the young man, punctuality was everything. The car situation was a trivial matter that he would just have to suck up. Just as Ren was starting to fasten his seat belt, Asami floored it, throwing the Houki deeper into his vehicle's plush seats. He grabbed the door handle and looked over at the jonin fearfully, adding the word wreckless to the list of adjectives to describe Asami.

"I remember you said you wanted to hear about this mission, yeah" Asami asked Ren as she swerved in and out between cars and ran red lights. The Houki nodded his head quickly, with his heart beating just as quickly. "Well the thing is, we are going to be debriefed once we reach Fuzengakure. The person organizing this mission is going to debrief us there on the situation, so if at all possible, I'd like to limit the redundancy". Ren shook his head in agreement to Asami's statement, less redundancy was always his preferred option. 

The rest of the ride to Fuzengakure went very smoothly and the duo made ample time. However they weren't fast enough as someone was already there waiting for them. Asami nodded her head over in the direction of the person with their back turned towards them and Ren followed her lead. As Asami approached the individual, she called out to him, "Mr. Minami, we Leaf shinobi received your cry for help and are here to lend our services" Asami said somewhat shaky? She wasn't entirely sure if that was Kyo, but she was going to assume it was until she received confirmation otherwise. The man Asami made contact with turned around to her voice and chuckled, "I'm not that Kyo you're looking for, but I'm here for the same reason as ya, to help some pretty dame be rescued from some fable. You wouldn't happen to be her would you? Hahaha I'm just joshing, the name is Tatsuo by the way."

"Kyo Minami?!" Ren said with an alarmed voice in his head. That name was very familiar to him and his interest level spiked. Asami smiled at the sight of another comrade. It made her happy that there were good willed people such as her out there. The Hokage administration was full of shit for all she cared. One shouldn't need approval from some government official to help a person in need, having such requirements were inhumane.

"Glad you could join us," Asami blushed shaking the man's hand, "Do you happen to know if Kyo is around or nearby" the jonin asked Tatsuo. The man didn't know, but nor did he need to because almost immediately after Asami had mentioned his name, Kyo emerged from the mansion with eyes redder than the devil's dick. The individuals gathered stared in awe and slight pity at the young man's despaired disposition. "Damn, he's looking a little rough..." Asami mumbled under her breath to Ren. The Houki shot her urging her to behave somewhat. Asami rolled her eyes in rebellion and waved her hand at Ren to dismiss him. "He really doesn't have a sense of humor" Asami sighed to herself in her head. 

Kyo stepped forward from the mansion and spoke with a cracked voice, "Thank you all so much for coming here today. Please come inside, I'm afraid we don't have much time left" the man sniffled before turning his back on the gatherers as he retreated back into the mansion.​


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2015)

_
The Birth of A God
1 Year 8 Months Ago
Mission Event
Kyo Minami| Zenas Emiya_​

He had to be nice, he had to be welcoming and understanding. However, he couldn?t help the way his stomach rolled with the niceness that emptied out. Konaha was here, there war dogs doing their false charity. As he led them to the compound, he didn?t once look them in the eye. He would accept their help, but that didn?t mean that he had to accept them as friends. They wouldn?t become family or anything like that, but they did have his thanks. Though Kyo wouldn?t deny them if they asked if he wanted people from black. 

The small room that he led them had windows, the compound was practically empty because everyone was basically volunteering to help the village some way. So he was doing this undercover to the best of his abilities. He knew that if that the family got whiff of what he was doing, they would put a stop to it, but he wasn?t going to stop. She was in danger, and it was his duty to protect her. 

?This is a surprising outcome.? Zenas voice broke through the silence as she looked around the room, she leaned against the wall, ?But at the same time not surprising at all.?

Kyo shook his head as he looked at her, in which she just shrugged her shoulders and turned away. 

?A lot of Konaha people want to die today.? Zenas noted, ?No reward, no royalties, nothing but the safety of a shrine maiden from a village that is over a thousand miles away.?

?Zenas?.? Kyo called out to her in a firm tone and she let out a sigh

?I?m only speaking your mind, you had it on your face, why not let it our?? 

She folded her arms and looked the people up and down. However, it wasn?t as surprising as Zenas made it out to seem. Konaha was slow to the draw to prosecute their own side. However, they wouldn?t mind sticking their own necks out for people that they didn?t know crap about. Maybe they got it from their seventh. Konaha people were always first to throw themselves in front of another, but when that same person was one of the people that was throwing something. They suddenly became blind. 

?Feeling aside we should really begin.? A voice finally echoed in the small room

Kyo looked at a dark corner in the room, ?Can you manifest yourself properly??

?I?ve been saving up my reserves to properly talk to them.? Soon the air around that dark corner began to sparkle with small gold before swirling around and around until the gold dispersed and a small child appeared before them, ?My name is Lucius?My master is in danger, and if you don?t care about her.?



?Then I?m here to warn you that your world is in danger.?​
Lucius stood firmly with the book placed amongst his chest. The book that he held in his hand seemed like ten times bigger. Kyo couldn?t believe that Lucius was the same summoning that Kei tote around. The same grown man was now limited to a child?s body.  However, the younger version of himself didn?t allow that same flame in his eyes to go away. Even as he talked there was a certain tone he placed, as if he was trying to talk down to everyone.

?The name Durga have you heard the tale?? Lucius asked, ?I ask because of this world might be different from the others I been to.?

?The old fable?? Zenas thought for a moment, ?The one that they force you to read for the writing assignments. Up there with the other tales.?

Lucius sighed, ?That one?So she is nothing but old tales to this world.?



?Well she will be real enough if we don?t hurry to save my master.?​


----------



## Hero (Aug 28, 2015)

*Shige Yoshinaga*
Coda
 Pillar Island - S Rank Mission (5)












___________________

 There wasn't much interaction between me and bitch I was paired up with and I was thankful. I didn't have an opinion formed on Nia, but I could definitely see that she was afraid of me. It was admirable that she was trying her best to hide it, but nothing escapes these eyes of mine. I don't possess any dojutsu, but being a medical ninja opens your eyes to a whole different world that those individuals with Kekkei Genkai wish they could see.

To entertain myself, I would pick up the pace of my walk, just to see Nia conveniently break into a trot so she wouldn't have to walk directly next to me. The funny thing is that I haven't done anything wrong or suspicious yet and I already have this girl watching my every move. For now I think I'll let Ms. Nia have her power trip, every now and then I think the weak need exposure to the feeling of being in control.

Through the thick brush, we could barely see the Rogue Knight's hideout, however the huge walls and watchtowers didn't make it hard to discern this place had some decent security. Seemingly out of nowhere, a voice made itself present, however I soon recalled Ren being a spineless bitch and sending his little toy to travel with us in his stead. I didn't give the boy my full undivided attention, but I got the gist of his message, we were to apprehend the four guards without triggering an alarms system. Piece of cake. With his transmission done, I reached into my purse for my mascara. We had some time and were covered with vegetation, an absolutely perfect time to fix my make up. Of course the moment seemed too good to be true because the cowardly lion had to speak up.

"I don't suppose you can knock them all out instantly without being heard or noticed?"

I tried my hardest to give a darn, but failed. I think what made it hard to care was the fact Nia asked me a rhetorical question. Of course I was capable of taking out all the guards, moreover, I was capable of storming this fortress myself. Actually following through and lending these peasants my abilities was another case entirely. Besides the bitch was already weaving hand signs to Temple of Nirvana so there was no point in me answering her question. However like I said, the weak need this power trip for their ego and I decided to be virtuous and feed her ever growing mind.  "Probably no-" I attempt to say, but as I predicted, the insecurity in the broad before me caused her to cut me off.

"Back up a little. This jutsu's got a wide range". I snort to her remarks and let a comment slip. I tried to be a better person, but that just wasn't me.

"No shit bitch. Hey when we're done with this mission, maybe you can become an academy instructor since you're so good at providing painfully obvious observations. I think your skills can be really good there, because they aren't needed here." I reply as warm as a batch of cookies. So I sit back and watch one by one as the fortress guards drop. When the last one slumped to the ground, I leaped from the bushes and landed cleanly in front of what appears to me as the youngest knight on duty at this post. I look over my shoulder and see Nia continuing to be useless in the branches. Turning my attention back to the guards, I select the youngest one to be my interrogation victim. We only needed one of these knights and the other four really served no purpose in our interrogation. However their time wouldn't be wasted. One by one, I approached each unconscious knight and slashed his throat. I didn't stop there though. Soon I found myself removing their tongues and then their eyes. 

It wasn't an issue until I realized I couldn't stop. At this point I had removed their armor and I was dismembering them in savage ways like I had self taught myself. These men didn't deserve my respect. They were animals, more specifically my _game_. If Nia wasn't present, I would harvest their organs and feed them to my summons, but life didn't always go by my optimal settings. I'm guessing Nia had seen enough, because soon she was upon me and urging me to retreat. I was drunk off of justice and spilled blood so I couldn't really hear everything she was saying. My vision was blurred too, but I'm glad I could make out the clear look of disgust and fright etched onto her face. Like a new born fawn, I struggle to my feet, but not forgetting to drag the youngest rogue knight which I had kept alive into the forest.

After traveling some distance and a bit of hard pressed searching, Nia and I find a cave blocked off with vines and thick bushes. She hadn't said anything to me since my spell and I think she finally figured out that it'd be in her best interest to keep her mouth shut for the duration of our partnership. Once we managed to find our way inside the damp earth, I ordered Nia to place the young man on his back on the cave's floor. When he was laid out and ready, I stripped the man of his clothes so it would be more comfortable as I straddled him. I could feel his flaccid penis lightly press up against my thong and I made note of his considerable size. It was large for being soft, but not a record breaker. However it was still something I'd make not of in my scrap book. Before I began the interrogation, I pulled my camera out of my purse and snapped a photo of his face, something I forgot to do with my three other rogue victim knights.

"Listen I don't think-" Nia says placing her hand on my shoulder. I quickly fire back with a heated response that would even drive the devil out of hell.

"That's right, you don't think. Now shut the fuck up and let me save the princess" I snarl. Bending over the man low, so that my breasts rest on top of his, I slowly part his lips with my index finger. "Medical Ninjutsu: Hiding in Fungal Powder Technique..." I mouth as I allow shimmering dandelion colored fog billow from my mouth and fall upon the man's face and gather around Nia's knees. "Wake him up." I demand of my fellow female. She obliges accordingly and releases the genjutsu. Upon waking up, the man immediately starts to cough and gasp for air, sucking in my ninjutsu intended for him. "That's a good boy, make mama proud and suck me in," I purr before switching into a more serious tone, "Tell me, where is the princess and I'll consider killing you in the _least_ inhumane and vile way possible."

"Go to hell cunt" the knight boldly, yet predictably spat. I wipe the saliva from my face and observe the liquid I had collected on my fingers. I smile at the man and make eye contact with him. I don't avert my gaze as I draw my fingers in closer to my mouth and suck his saliva right off, ingesting it.

"We'll see what you say in 10 minutes, in the meantime, get hard for me." I moan loudly as I bite my lip. I slowly move my body down his until my head is placed precisely above his. Just as I had become accustomed to doing, I pulled down the man's trousers with one hand as I slid the other hand up across his 6-pack and further up to his nipples. I giggle to myself as I see my prey struggle to get free and become annoyed with his immobility despite not being physically held down. "It's no use, you've fallen prey to my Temporary Paralysis Jutsu. Just lie there and give me what I want." I say playfully playing with his smaller self. He looks at me with wide eyes, pupils dancing as if they were stepping on hot coal.

"What's wrong with you?" he croaks. I look at him innocently and bat my eyes.

"Can't you tell when a girl is hungry? Feed me." I whisper with the words trickling over my lips. Never unlocking our eyes, I go to work and do what I do best. It didn't take his body long to see things my way. I gave no fucks if Nia watched, in fact her watching exponentially added to the heat factor. "Are you getting this Ren..." I pant heavily. He didn't respond, but I knew the virgin heard my voice and could see my art. I press my legs together as I soon began to feel like a waterfall beating down.  There was nothing else like this feeling in the world. I was alpha, I owned him.

At first it trickled, but soon it became a torrential flood in my mouth and I consumed every last bit of it. However my presentation was far from clean, it was sloppy, just how I liked it. Feeling residue on the corner of my mouth, I dragged my finger from the right side of my mouth to the left, collecting the man's souvenir. "Here have a taste, it's sweet" I laugh as I shove my finger into his mouth and spread it across like jelly. Instinctively he gags, but I was on top of it. I close him mouth and press my finger to his lip shushing him. "Swallow" I demand. His irises erratically scanned my face, perhaps in hopes to finding the answer to when this session would end. I wasn't benevolent, far from it actually and I wasn't going to tell him. I didn't have to anyway because as I looked down at my watch, it had been 10 minutes.

Nothing happened at first, but like they all do, he became insanely aggressive and starting to foam and the mouth and wail. If he wasn't restrained, he would be lashing out, but as always, I had measures in place. "Tell me, where is the princess" I say coldly. Veins start popping in his neck as he tried to resist, but it was absolutely futile. Words started to pour out of his mouth like vomit as he could not longer control his impulses.

"PrincessHiromiislocatedsevenstoriesbeneaththegroundatourhideoutyoucannotpossiblyhopeto-GRUUUAUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH" his incredibly fast speech stopped turned into a soothing howl as I removed his most prized possession. Just as quickly as he came, his wailing just as quickly became annoying as I was finished with him. Taking the bloody appendage in hand, I shoved it into his mouth and forcefully lodged it into his throat. The loud screams of before were now replaced with cryptic gargles. As I got up and dusted myself off I turn around and still see Nia frozen near the entrance. I don't blame her though. It isn't something you see everyday. As I walk by her, I make sure to pat her on the top of her head. 

"Come on girl, let's go." I tease, cooing to her like I would any pet.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 28, 2015)

*Nia Takahara*​
Nia was no stranger to cruelty, but even she had to admit what she just watched was particularly sickening. She was far from squeamish, but neither did she relish in unnecessary displays of savagery. The kunoichi remained rooted in her spot even as the blonde got up from the dirt, her face unpleasantly contorted yet otherwise completely unreadable. Was it disgust she was feeling? Anger? At some point, the two lost distinction and blurred together.

"That wasn't necessary," the dark skinned girl finally said, looking over to Kaeda, earning a half-hearted shrug in response.

"The place from which we look significantly influences what we see and how we see it."

"Save the sophistry for later," the Houki's voice came, his shadow appearing behind them. "I scanned more of the hideout with my lanterns during your... interrogation, and our options are more limited than I thought they were. If we storm them head on, it'll take far too long for us to go through all the knights they have stationed here, and that's assuming we can do that in the first place. By the time we managed it, they'll have either finished what they were doing or set up appropriate counter-measures," he explained. "On the other hand, sneaking in will be just as hard. The elevators are locked down and we've no way to use them..."

"Just shut up and tell us what the plan is already. You're boring me," Kaeda said with a roll of the eyes and a mocking yawn.

A small vein bulged on the side of Ren's forehead. "I'm getting to that," he answered curtly. Almost a little _too_ curtly -- Nia was sure she felt static run through the air for a moment. "It's simple. We'll do both approaches instead of just one. The three of us will raid the fortress and get as much attention as possible, while Dan rushes to a hopefully empty control room. Once he deactivates the system lock, we'll travel to his location through Hitoku."

It was a good plan, of course. Not fool-proof, but Nia suspected the boy had contingencies set up just in case something went wrong. She gave a nod, affirming her approval of the strategy, then asked: "What happens once we're down there and get the princess?"

He gave a shrug. "We'll need to improvise. The enemies shouldn't be so tough that we'd have a problem breaking out, so long as we don't spend too much of our chakra in the diversion." Ren paused. "That said, let's not go on any more random bursts of sadistic streaks for now, hm? We need to be quick."


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2015)

_
The Woman of Fuzenkagure
Kei Sili
Interaction Arc_​

This was a little weird. Something as simple as this, should have been dealt with by the police. However, she understood the lack of man power that was around Fuzenkagure at the moment. Or to be more honest, the lack of it. Many people stayed at home and protected the border, others were taking missions, and everyone between that was just normal people. Or people that didn?t want to get involved in fighting. Kei really wanted to sigh, but she forced a smile upon her lips. 

_A Queen must attend to all her peoples need, no matter how small._ Lucius noted to her, through their bond._ It will only mean more people on our side willing to help us out in the end. _

Kei nodded her head as she handed out her hand, ?I understand, you need my help and I am here to provide it. Don?t worry, with only a slight fee, I will make sure there will be enough hands to help you out with this.  With the way everything is we can?t help but be there for each other as people from Fuzenkagure.?

Lucius stood tall next to his master before bowing slightly, ?As long as you keep supporting Fuzenkagure the way you down, by supplying us with charity. We will be glad to help.?

?Fuznekagure needs its people to stick together, and I am glad you turned to us instead of the church.?​
Kei brushed her hair out of the way of her face and gave the older man a smile. However before she could get any words out of her mouth, a young lady came in accompanied by someone else. The young woman was introduced as the man?s daughter. Kei couldn?t help but catch her breath, when did rumors like that happen? She accepted the nickname, but?.

?Princess?? Lucius wondered out loud, ?I am very sorry, Milady will be Queen of Fuzenkagure.? Lucius nodded his head.

 ?She?s aiming to become the next Kage of the village.?

Kei smiled weakly and shook her head, ?Please that nickname is just too much though, and don?t listen to him. However,?

Kei bowed before the young lady, ?It?s an honor to meet your acquaintance~?

?I am Kei Sili, I am very honored to be invited to your house.?​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 31, 2015)

*Tatsuo|Jashin Knight|Fuzengakure*

*[Kyo's Manor, Fuzengakure]​*


[That Which Motivates Men]
-S-Ranked Mission-​
-One year, Eight Months Ago-

"Did I really just agree to help a crybaby out?" Tatsuo sighed deeply as he hit the beaten path as it were. Steeping into the sun of a fresh day he gently hisses at the sky pulling his shades from the collar of his shirt. "Why does the sun have to be so... bright?", "It'd help if you weren't a vampire." one of the regulars joked while he slide his glasses over his face. "You're girlfriend would know." he bites back with a playful wave. After walking a meter or two down the sidewalk, toward Kyo's manor, he shoves his hands into his pockets. Beneath those shades his baby blues are drawn up to the large manor in the distance. "Penny pinching tightwad, bet he can't pay because he sunk all his money into that god awful house ... I wonder what his cutlery is made of. I bet I could net tidy profit." he schemes almost aloud as he came to a stop just shy of the place. 

Pulling a hand to the back of his head  he rubbed down to his neck, the place was a lot bigger than it appeared only a few short blocks away, such a waste too. Well at least in Tatsuo's opinion, anything you can't carry around is a lousy investment, how would you beat foot with it? Hotel maybe, that is how he made money from the bars he attained, make use of them. A home though, nah. As he started for the large ornate doors an awful sound can be heard coming to a screeching halt behind him. At first he tried to pay it no mind, the last thing he needed was people to look after on this S Ranked mission. Then a large grin split his lips, extra bodies could always be useful, fodder for the fire as they say. A sweet voice catches his ears, though the name she called him made him want to bite his tongue off. He wasn't Kyo 'Cry for his mommy' Minami.

Turning his gaze is meet with that of an alluring Konohagure Kunoichi, and from the looks of it Chunin or Jonin at least. Probably feisty too. His turn from angry to pleased was rapid, so rapid his anger wasn't caught by either Ninja before him. After a quick introduction and prompt disregard of Ren his eyes falls on the car the pair arrived in, now that was a classy vehicle. Didn't see many of them around. Cars that is, much less one that looked this expensive. Tatsuo was now quickly weighing his options. Kill these two and take the ride Vs ... nope. Nothing moral came to mind, before he could act though Kyo the genuine decided to show his tear stained face. Really? Was he that bad over this maiden business? 

The small coalition of Shinobi and one Jashinist followed Kyo into his home. The decor wasn't as bad as the outside and some Tatsuo could probably make off with little fuss, his mind however quit functioning after he laid his eyes on the tanned bombshell that was Zenas, the wiry grin that clung to his face spread to a deep seated toothy smile, all would have been well for him if some snot nosed little brat wasn't allowed to speak his mind on the mission that was at hand. Pulling his shades from his face Tatsuo again safely tucks them into the collar of his shirt, then folding his arms over his chest he listened to what looked like a boy spiel on about imposing danger to the world and how this Maiden of the Shrine was the key and needed to be saved.

After Lucius  said his piece Tatsuo was the first to speak up, "The world is always in danger. Always will be. I can tell you this though, there is only one 'God' and he doesn't give two shits either." Tatsuo remarks making his way over to the busty tanned beauty. Propping up next to her gives her the devil's smile.

"I know what you must be thinking, where have I been all your life." ~


----------



## Kei (Aug 31, 2015)

_
The Birth of A God
1 Year 8 Months Ago
Mission Event
Kyo Minami| Zenas Emiya_​

Lucius smirked at the boy before nodding his head, ?Yes, I always knew. The world is always in danger, because you fools don?t know how to protect it.?

?Luicus?? Kyo voice snapped at Lucius, ?We aren?t here to cause trouble, we need help.?

Lucius grit his teeth. He was far away from the composed man that he once was when he was taller and stronger. He was like a child that read too much and thought he knew everything. Kyo leaned against the wall next to Zenas while he was on the floor, he should have known that Lucius was growing weaker. The change in tone, and personality was like a slow burn but he should have known that he couldn?t have waited this long for his aunt to do something. Though he allowed it to get this far without noticing anything. 

He was no better than his aunt. A terrible leader.​
?So a fairy tale dragon is coming? Why are they trying to summon it?? Zenas asked, ?Can you even summon Durga??

?They want to rework the world, rewrite rules, and change how things work with them at the top.? Lucius shrugged, ?You know the same human things, because you guys are never happy with what you have.?

?And Kei is needed because??​
She almost caught on instantly how Lucius became silent, how his eyes went to the left before looking back at her and shaking his head. 

?Because they are fools that don?t know what they are messing with.? Lucius explained bluntly, Zenas looked down at Kyo who was looking away. She wasn?t going to push the subject, whatever they are going to keep from the team is on them. She wasn?t a team player, and she wouldn?t front them on keeping their true selves hidden. She was here for a reason as well and that reason was engrained into her very soul. 

They were just helping her get to the gist of it.​
?I don?t really care if they can summon her. Or what the world might do if she is brought to the world. I don?t care if it threaten to crumble and break apart at the foundation.? Kyo walked to the door

?I?m getting her back. Lucius will fill you in, and you make the choice if you want to continue or not. I'll be outside waiting...?​
Kyo walked out of the room and closed the door behind him.

?We won?t be anywhere where we can call for back up. The location that they are in is surrounded by a chakra barrier that shuts them away from the rest of the world.  I don?t know how many people are in there. I don?t know there power level. However, they have enough power in one place to summon a dragon that is Durga.?​
Lucius small hands curled into a ball, ?We are basically going blind in there. And we won?t be able to call for help until we get back out. ?

?We need to know that no one is backing down from this because right now, your world is in danger, and someone we care about is going to die because of it.?​
Zenas closed her eyes before nodding her head. 

?I?m here for a reason. Whatever reason that brought me here is going to keep me here until the mission is over.? Zenas nodded her head

Lucius smiled, but he felt as though the young woman didn?t know what she was getting herself into. Or maybe she did and she just accepted it. Either way, it made him happy that they had someone to count on. And Kyo couldn?t help but smirk at Zenas answer before walking to the front gate.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
AS THE CLOCK TICKS​
A scratch of the head, followed by a sigh. _Cults, blood sacrifices, and mythological dragons being revived. What the hell did I get myself into this time? Damn this Uchiha woman dragging me into this mindless mess of a mission..._ He spared a glance at the paintings of the wall, but his expression otherwise betrayed none of these thoughts. Ren looked at the young boy - the one they called Lucius - then at Kyo. His two clients-turned-partners. 

"This is so poorly thought out," Ren mumbled to himself, a hand pressed to the temples of his head. "You call us fools, but think about it this way. You let your master get captured, and your idea of a rescue plan is sending a barely qualified ragtag team into territory and against enemies you know nothing about."

Ren exited the manor, following after them, frowning as a wet gust of cold air brushed past him. The pleasant afternoon warmth from when he and Asami had first arrived had seemingly given away to a dreary spittle of rain while they were talking inside. Not entirely inappropriate, given the situation that he now found himself in; sunshine and birds would hardly suit the occasion now.

"Both Asami-san and I are under orders from our village to participate in this lunacy," the Houki explained, resisting the temptation to roll his eyes. He didn't know who the man with black hair was, but Ren rather doubted the grinning loud mouth was someone to shy away from a little danger.  "But before that... if we're going to be working with each other, we should at least know _what_ we're working with."

He straightened himself up, adjusted his tie. "I'm Ren Houki. My affinity is raiton and I suppose I'm what you might call a jack of all trades. I'm pretty good with ninjutsu and taijutsu, though I prefer to stay out of direct fights whenever possible." Seen as though he was the one who suggested it, it was only fair that he be the one to start it off as well.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 31, 2015)

*Tatsuo|Jashin Knight|Fuzengakure*

*[Kyo's Manor, Fuzengakure]​*


[That Which Motivates Men]
-S-Ranked Mission-​
-One year, Eight Months Ago-

He admitted that he would get blown off from time to time by the fairer sex. This time though, was very different, he just wasn't blown off. This tanned beauty didn't even give him the time of day!? Which lead him to conclude that she had a heart of ice or maybe no heart at all ... wait, could she be a lesbian? Oh, he could make some real Ryo on that. Before he could put those plans in motion the greater conversation had started again. "Why do they need her?" Tatsuo asks aloud when the midget with the book as big as he was paused then gave a rather broad, fuck you humans kind of answer. He hated being looked down on almost as bad as he hated being stolen from. 

"It's a cult trying to summon a 'pagan god' lady, though you've already seemed to have done the math." he adds pulling the glasses from his shirt's collar. "It's always the same with these heretics, spill some blood. End someone's miserable life. Maybe get a spit of power from it." he adds sliding the small framed glasses up the bridge of his nose. Leaning up against the wall he allowed the group to finish their idle quip with each other. As Zenas and Ren followed Kyo outside Tatsuo pulled himself from the wall and slid his hands into his pockets. Walking up to the summon he looked down at him. Then pulling his left hand to his face he squats in front of him getting eye level.

The red symbol of Jashin was on full display to Lucius. Dropping his hand between his leg he grins, "I'm here because Kyo is desperate and my people like desperation. Makes for good leverage down the road. That however plays second fiddle to the fact there is a man out there that thinks just as highly of you master as you and Kyo and he's paid me very well to do this. So, I'll die before I fail." 

With that being said Tatsuo stands not really caring to gauge the reaction of the small summon and instead walks toward the door passing the blonde Jonin on his way out.

-Outside-

"The church calls me Tatsuo. Close combat is my forte."


----------



## Hero (Aug 31, 2015)

*Asami Uchiha*​Promotion: The Cult - S Rank Mission
Part 3












_____________________

Previously during the debriefing, Asami had kept an approachable and lax posture. She was among strangers and she wanted to seem as friendly as possible, not like some racist who was disgusted with being in the presence of members of the Black. This posture soon became firm and alert when the jonin peeped Lucius' shady body language towards the dark skinned kunoichi's question. She wasn't the most keen of observers, so if she had registered the odd behavior, Ren most definitely had picked up on it as well. Looking over at her subordinate and tactician to see if he was thinking what she was thinking, the jonin was surprised to see that she could not read him, as he held a very good poker face, however even if it could not be seen, based on what she knew of Ren during the chunin exams and word of mouth, he most certainly picked it up.

The young woman was compelled to bring up the issue, but the summon already made it clear that he believed humans to be ignorant beings, therefore she'd only be wasting her time. When Kyo Minami dismissed himself from the gathering and exited the doors, Asami immediately shot up from her seat and tailed the young man, but not before turning to Ren and asking him to fill her in later. Kyo didn't get very far when Asami called out after him and proceeded to wait in place in the dirt once he realized he was followed. "Hey Kyo, what was that stunt back there huh?!" Asami said with her blood boiling underneath her skin once she was in close proximity to Kyo so that their discussion could be kept at a whisper.

"You're missing the debrief-"

"I got that covered," Asami spoke curtly, but without the same hostility she had unleashed milliseconds earlier, "I want to know what's with the lack of transparency?"

Kyo pressed his lips at a loss of words. There were tons of ways he could have approached Asami's simple question, but the reason for holding information wasn't exactly as simple. "I'm sorry, but it's really of no concern. Please-"

"Ah ah ah ah," Asami interrupted again in a similar fashion, "That's where you're wrong. Teamwork and trust can only be built if everyone is willing to be completely open. You're begging for trouble when you start becoming opaque over issues that could involve the loss of lives. It's clear that you have some responsibility to this woman you're having us save, otherwise you wouldn't go to such lengths. Now on my side of the coin, that boy I came here with is my responsibility and I wouldn't let anything happen to him. Deaths happen on missions, I'm not ignorant, however if they are avoidable, then there is no reason that they should happen. I dearly want to help your friend, I really do and what has happened to her and what will happen to her is terrible, but I'm going to need you to be honest with me, no games. What is it you are not telling us?" Asami spoke softly when she placed her hand gently on Kyo's arm and ended her plea.

By the time Asami had finished making her case to Kyo, the young leader's expression was confused. The jonin didn't know if Kyo understood what she was saying or if he just didn't care. To the fuzen native, the Uchiha felt genuine, probably the most genuine member of the White's he's ever met, but there were just things at play, political systems at work, and societal values keeping him from spilling his guts. In his mind, Kyo didn't think he seemed like a shitty person to be all bottled up, he knew where his loyalties lied. "Listen,-" Kyo said taking his time before stopping due to the change in personnel outside the manor. Asami turned her head and from the building she saw Lucius and Zenas in the front and Tatsuo and Ren taking up the rear. 

"We'll finish our talk later, ok?" Asami said looking Kyo up and down before turning her back to him to face the squad. When the group had gotten close enough to the duo, Ren didn't waste anytime.


> "Both Asami-san and I are under orders from our village to participate  in this lunacy, but before that... if we're going to be working with each  other, we should at least know _what_ we're working with. I'm Ren Houki. My  affinity is raiton and I suppose I'm what you might call a jack of all  trades. I'm pretty good with ninjutsu and taijutsu, though I prefer to  stay out of direct fights whenever possible."


Tatsuo went next in the introductions



> "The church calls me Tatsuo. Close combat is my forte."


"Vague as fuck, but we can work with this," Asami thought to herself before starting with her own introduction, "I'm Asami Uchiha, with a talent in taijutsu, but obviously well gifted in genjutsu. However I think I shine best in my ninjutsu as a mid-range fighter. As a foil to my partner Ren, I am an avid striker and heavily geared for the offensive". Once completed, Asami nodded towards Zenas indicating it was her turn. 


​​


----------



## Kei (Sep 1, 2015)

_
The Birth of A God
1 Year 8 Months Ago
Mission Event
Kyo Minami| Zenas Emiya_​

Lucius face turned red and he balled his fist tightly. There was a certain pride of being a summoning, but with the pride came anger. If he was at his full strength, he would teach the boy in manners. However he wasn?t he was stuck in child form until he had a new chakra force to feed off of. So it was something he couldn?t help but suffer through until he bonded back with Kei. Lucius pouted before hearing what they had to say, though he felt a hand on his head.

?Frustration will only cause more frustration.? Zenas explained getting on his level. He was a child to her, she probably never seen his full mode, but still something about being patted comforted him, ?There, there little one.?

Zenas couldn?t help but feel for the small one and Kyo for the matter, to lose someone special to them, and that desperation. She could empathize at the highest level, especially since Lucius was in the form of a child. A child that lost someone close to them. Though when she heard everyone start explaining their skills, she couldn?t help but get up and frown. Lucius grabbed a piece of her shirt, at this point in his stage he wasn?t a great summoning he was just a summoning child. 

?What do you want me to say?? Zenas asked, ?I put ninjas like you down for a living. How about we leave it at that and move on. We are going in blind, and I don?t really care if some of you live or die during this mission. So don?t pretend like we working together.?

?We need enough force to get in, and we need enough force to get out.?​
Zenas shook her head, ?Only thing you need to know about me is get in my way during this mission, and I?ll pop a couple of caps in your spine.?

It was a cold introduction but in all honesty, she knew that it was the truth. She killed people like them for a living. She didn?t care, she didn?t care for their names or how they fought. Nothing about them struck an interest in her. Zenas was a hired hand, working with teams wasn?t a thing for her. Never had been and never will be, so sitting together like this was a group project made her sick. She didn?t understand why they haven?t left yet. 

?We don?t have to pretend to like or get along with each other during this mission. So let?s not start now.? Zenas shook her head, ?I?ll go on ahead.?

Zenas rubbed Lucius head before leaving the room. 

?For such social creatures, humans surely have a bone to pick with one another.? Lucius stated after she left, ?However, she does have a point. We are going in blind and the more time we waste getting to know each other, the less time we?ll have to save my master.?

?Rudeness aside, we must hurry on ahead.?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 1, 2015)

*Ren Houki*
AS THE CLOCK TICKS​
It wasn't often that Ren was met with such misplaced arrogance and obstinacy from his team-mates. He felt a twitch in his left hand; surely a mounting urge to kill. _I'm working with imbeciles. Why does this seem to always happen to me?_ He stepped forward, a stern frown carved onto his his face and a faint vein bulging from the side of his head in thinly veiled irritation. "Are you retarded?" the Houki asked the dark skinned girl, his voice both exasperated and incredulous at the same time.

"This is an S-class mission, and we know next to nothing about the enemy," Ren said slowly, his tone dripping with condescension. "The only thing rushing in without a plan will do is get us all killed, and then who's going to rescue Kei? In case your 'living' hasn't acclimated you to the basics of deduction, allow me to explain it simply: nobody will, because nobody with an iota of common sense would accept an S-class mission with no pay after the previous shinobi who took it all got slaughtered. In case you haven't noticed, the client in question isn't a particularly charismatic fellow, either."

_Am I being too harsh? I'm probably being too harsh, but I'll be damned if I get myself killed because a team-mate of mine doesn't play well with others._ He ran a hand through his hair, head tilted up slightly. "I don't particularly like you, and I'm sure that you and the summon over there aren't too fond of me, either. Odds are, Tatsuo-san will share your sentiments. But that doesn't change the fact that we're stuck together, or the fact that you're hopelessly deluded in your own abilities if you believe that we can get through an S-class mission without even a single shred of teamwork. If you want to succeed, you'll be smart and try and think ahead. Rushing in is doing nobody any favours — our mutual friend least of all."

Then Ren allowed himself to finally pass a smirk, a glimmer of amusement and smugness shining through his cobalt eyes despite the antipathy and ambivalence he felt. "Oh, and I'd like to end that rant by saying the only chance a scrub like you has of 'putting me down' is if I killed myself _during_ combat."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 2, 2015)

*Tatsuo|Jashin Knight|Fuzengakure*

*[Outside Kyo's Manor, Fuzengakure]​*


[That Which Motivates Men]
-S-Ranked Mission-​
-One year, Eight Months Ago-

A smiled almost curled Tatsuo's lips, his hands were still tucked firmly into his pockets as Ren decided he was going to go off on everyone else in the group, presumably aside from the Uchiha, for not wanting to get along with everyone else. He even went as far as putting words in Tatsuo's mouth, that he probably didn't like him or the Uchiha. Normally this didn't matter to Tatsuo, because people that did this typically knew him and knew to put kind words in his mouth as the other would land them in the hospital. Ren, however was a stranger to the Jashinist. Sure he knew the Houki name and alleged fortune, which may explain the swanky car, but none of them personally so he'd let the boy slide on the slip of the tongue. Yeah, he was a nice guy like that he thought to himself. Besides, Ren wasn't quite incorrect. Tatsuo was never thrilled to work with other males, he preferred the company of women, so two out of four wasn't too bad. Well as long as Kyo and Ren kept to his preconceived notion in mind. Which Tatsuo wasn't going to verbally speak, so they better be on egg shells. 

"The Lord Jashin teaches up that all creatures are his children"

Tatsuo allowed his words to hang in the air for a few moments before he pulled his hands from his pockets, walking forward his left hand traced it's way to the tip of his chin. " .. so in that regard I have no problem with any of you ... at the moment." Tatsuo adds with a sharp, jagged, grin as he spoke. Under the darkened lenses of his sunglasses his baby blues cut toward Ren who just verbally cut a few of the people that he was working with. Now, if asked, Tatsuo would admit that he wasn't the most socially apt nor the brightest in the batch, that being said he wasn't as belligerent as the rich boy was making the group out to be, "You seem like the brainy type to me Mr. Houki, not the first I've met so why are there so few of the intellectual type with very little common sense?" Tatsuo casually asks his mind turning to person he called Al Sāḥir, otherwise known as Satoshi. Another brainy person, though he looked at things in a practical sense. 

Pulling his hand from his chin he held up his middle through pinky fingers which probably meant  he had three further things to say. "Plans really only work if you know what you're going into, which we don't. Plans are rigid with parameters that each of us would have to stick to, a mission as this would require on the spot thinking and fluid reaction." the middle finger curled into the fist, "You seem determined to lead this little coalition of ours, yet you've not taken the time to think on the varying personalities that are present. I myself don't really care, point me in the direction you want leveled. The rest, maybe not so much. If you know anything about the regent leader boy" referring to Kyo and his widely known personality around here, ".. you'd know he probably isn't listening to you or anything you have to say in regards to saving his girlfriend. Ms. Caps in the spine stated earlier she was here because of a 'reason'. It isn't me, you two are Konoha so not you either. Which leaves Minami and the captured maiden. 

If either of those are the answer, she probably isn't listening to you either. Lastly you have the Uchiha that came with you and despite that pretty face and warm disposition. If she is anything like her Clan, she'll probably be on her own tangent  as soon as we breach the barrier." the ring finger fell. "Lastly, its not always about the money or prestige that draws people to the mission but the leverage it may give over the mission giver so I doubt we'll be the last to embark if we fail." Tatsuo says with a large grin as his gaze drifted over to Kyo. 

Sliding his hands  back into his pockets Tat walked toward Kyo and Zenas.

"So, if this pissing contest is over. I suggest we go, Short Stuff made it clear that this was probably the only chance we had to save the dame anyway."


----------



## Kei (Sep 4, 2015)

_
The Birth of A God
1 Year 8 Months Ago
Mission Event
Kei Sili_​
Magus knew that everything was going according to plan, but even the most perfect plan could come undone by even the most insignificant thing. A butterfly flapping its wing in Konaha could cause a tornado in Fuzen. That thought alone made him wary of the future, however, he was also sure of himself. What he wanted will come to his lap. Durga will see to his good fortune, she will make things possible for him.  She sat up all the pieces and the only thing he had to do was move them around. This was divine intervention at the highest level, the goddess herself was smiling down at him. 

A goddess sided with him! 
A lowely human such as himself, she blessed him.
She believed in him!
She trusted him!​
And in so, he will do whatever it took to bring her into this world. Even if it meant breaking the priestess that believed in him so much. Body, mind, and soul, he broke her until there wasn?t a fraction of the young girl left. Like a doll she followed his commands without the slightest bit of rebellion or contempt. He could even touch her, where once she would bite and snap at him, she just stared off into the distances. She reverted so far back that the only thing she was probably processing was how to survive the next day. 

?I don?t like it when you touch her.? He heard a growl from the shadows, a blonde hair young boy came from the shadows, his face filled with disgust and contempt for the older man. ?She gets your filthy scent all over her.?

​
Magus withdrew his hands, the only downfall of the goddess blessing was using her instruments to make sure everything happen. 

?I touch her, and you have a problem with it. However, you constantly break her arms and legs, and it?s completely fine?? Magus shook his head, ?You are terribly cruel to her Cupid.?

Cupid eyes widen as he rushed over to Kei, grasping her tightly, ?It?s only because she wouldn?t pay attention to me! I didn?t like it when she didn?t pay attention?.? Cupid nuzzled Kei?s head as he buried his nose into her hair, ?Now she does, she pays attention to me lots!?

?Right~ Pay attention to me Kei! Pay attention to me!? Cupid commanded, and just like the doll she was, she brought her hands up and began to stroke Cupids cheek. A low grumbling noise erupted from his mouth as he thrived off her attention.

?Such a spoiled child?.? Another voice erupted from the shadows. The voice belonged to a young dark skinned woman, and as she looked at Cupid enraptured with Kei, she scoffed, ?She?s not your summoner, I don?t know why you get so attached!?

​
Cupid looked up from Kei and frowned, ?I have to share everything with you guys! Everything, at least I can have her to myself!?

?And her stupid weak summoning isn?t here, so I can always bond with her if I wanted to.?

?You wouldn?t dare!?​
Cupid snickered, ?Of course not!?

Magus smiled at the bickering between celestial creatures that just so happened to take human form. They pretend to be higher than humans, but they were far more emotional. However, they did take orders well when asked politely so he didn?t complain too much. The three instruments that the goddess bestowed upon him. 

Cupid, the wild tiger?
Supberia, the sword master​And finally?​
Durga?s right arm?.​
Magus looked around, ?Where is Azrael??

?He?s off doing a thing for Mother?? Supberia frowned, ?He will come when he comes?.?

Magus frowned, a mission from Durga, and he wasn?t warned about it. The goddess has done this multiple times, and it worked in his favor. However, it didn?t make his worries easier to deal with. She was still a being far beyond his understanding, even now as he place his blind trust in her. He didn?t know what her goals were, why she came to him out of all men, and why she blessed him.


----------



## Kei (Sep 4, 2015)

*On Train*

_
The Birth of A God
1 Year 8 Months Ago
Mission Event
Kyo Minami| Zenas Emiya_​

Kyo wouldn?t deny that they got off to a rough start. However, he wouldn?t lie and said that he cared that they did. They came out of their own reasons, whether for showing off their strength or doing their own thing. He didn?t really care, as long as Kei was safe in the end. That was all that mattered to the young lord. He kept to himself, and they kept to theirs. Zenas sat across from him in the train, and beside him was Lucius. The summoning was gathering the rest of its strength to sense out his master, but their connection was practically none existence. Kei and Lucius had become weak over time, and the thread that bound them together was constantly weakening by the second.

?So, since we all are in the dark about this. How about you tell us how did you meet Kei?? Zenas asked, breaking the silence that was filling the cart. Kyo looked up at her, but she was staring directly at Lucius.  ?You aren?t a regular summoning, not saying that I met all summonings, but you give off a vibe. A different vibe from what is normal.?

Lucius closed his eyes, ?I am the physical manifestation of her heart. Her dreams, her desires, and all the things that lurk within her heart. I don?t know exactly how I was born, but I knew once I opened my eyes. My only true desire was to see her happy and well.?

?Was there a scroll that summoned you in this world??

?No?.I?ve been a part of Kei since she was birth in this world.?​
?Like an extra limb??

?Yes?Like an extra limb?.?​
Zenas leaned back as she thought to herself, ?I see?.So you can understand why I feel a bit uneased by all of this? You aren?t a normal summoning, you don?t have a scroll, your master was captured by a dragon cult, and you expect us all too just go rushing into our deaths to stop this from happening??

?Zenas?.? Kyo voice was firm, but Zenas barely noted him

?Not like I care, but I don?t care to trust you that much. However, I feel as though your master doesn?t even know what is going on.?​
Kyo stopped his stare down at Zenas and looked at Lucius.  However, even though as a child and prone to more outburst. Lucius was calm and kept his composure, and when he opened his eyes to Zenas and frowned. He gave off the feeling that he was stronger than her even in this form. 

?And what are you getting at Emiya?? Lucius asked

?You might know why she was captured.?​
Lucius didn't bat one eyelash at the claim

?Of course he knows, we all know why she was.? A voice answered, but it wasn?t anyone in the cart. Sparkling blue light flashed in the middle of the cart, before forming into a huge man with long blue hair and thick muscles.  ?However, that doesn?t really matter now does it?.Since you are all honored guest at this esteemed get together.?

Kyo heart snuck in his chest as memories from months ago flooded back in his head?

?Azrael!?
​
Azrael smiled, ?I came to welcome those who have a front row seat to see the birth of a new future.?

Azrael opened his arms, ?You?ve all been blessed by Durga, to see the dawn of a new era. She herself wishes to welcome you all, and as her faithful servant. I came here to personally escort you to the worlds end.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 5, 2015)

*Ren Houki*

_Every man must decide whether he will walk in the light of creative altruism or in the darkness of destructive selfishness._​
*AS THE CLOCK TICKS*​
For all his mastery of probability and prediction, one thing Ren found himself eternally confounded by was the force of misfortune. It behaved in the way as misfortune typically behaved and manifested itself — a lulling false sense of security, soon followed by something suddenly going to shit. The moment it chose to attack, naturally, was when the train had begun to pass through a long dark tunnel through the mountains, and the form it decided to take was that of a large, muscular man with a long mane of blue hair. He gave a coy - almost carefree - smile, seemingly paying no mind to the fact it was surrounded by a group of alerted shinobi.

"You’ve all been blessed by Durga, to see the dawn of a new era. She herself wishes to welcome you all, and as her faithful servant. I came here to personally escort you to the worlds end," Azrael said, his arms spread out. _Blessed by an insane dragon Goddess? That would explain the company I'm in right now._

"Not that I can blame your master for recognising greatness," Ren finally said, his voice amicable, "but I'd rather not see the world's end. As a matter of fact, I actually quite like it kept in-tact and dragon god-less. But with that said..."

Blueberry suddenly manifested itself behind Azrael, its eyes flashing to life. It clutched a long, dark coloured pike in its hand, pressed at the cultist's back but not quite touching it. "Why don't you provide the 'honoured guests' some answers?" the Houki inquired.


----------



## Hero (Sep 5, 2015)

*Asami Uchiha*​Promotion: The Cult - S Rank Mission
Part 4












_____________________

Asami sat in the aisle seat listening to Kyo's and Zenas' conversation, and was fuming. This Zenas character did not have a mind of her own and that fact was crystal clear when Asami heard the woman making statements in stark contrast with the sentiments the woman shared earlier. The jonin knew this because Ren filled her in on all the details she missed when she went outside to meet with Kyo. At first Zenas didn't care what happened, she only cared about fire power, however now Zenas was reiterating Ren's concerns about a plan and her own concerns about transparency. What made Asami even more frustrated was that Kyo responded to Zenas as if she hadn't just approached him earlier. "Ugh. Detestable." Asami muttered turning over to face Ren. The blue haired boy had his fist resting on his cheek and was looking out the window. "What is he thinking?" Asami thought to herself. Curious in Ren's psyche, Asami looked out the window for insight as well. Ahead the Uchiha saw they were rapidly approaching a tunnel. Asami looked at Ren and smiled "Bet you can't hold your breath until the end."

Timed perfectly, Asami drew her last breath just as the train was cloaked in darkness. Not soon after the cabin of the train was stained black, a blue shimmering light appeared in the middle of the aisle and with that light, a voice to answer Zenas' question. “Of course he knows, we all know why she was. However, that doesn’t really matter now does it….Since you are all honored guest at this esteemed get together.”

"Azrael!" Kyo shouted with balled fists.

Azrael flashed a grotesque smile with open arms towards Kyo and the rest of the cabin, “I came to welcome those who have a front row seat to see the birth of a new future. You’ve all been blessed  by Durga, to see the dawn of a new era. She herself wishes to welcome  you all, and as her faithful servant. I came here to personally escort  you to the worlds end.”

Asami had long positioned herself in the aisle when the blue light appeared, something her colleagues were slow to. Not even hours into their quest, they were facing a direct assault from the enemy. "Certainly an S-Class mission indeed" Asami said in her head. There was a lot to assess going forward in this potential fight. They were in a tight location that prevented maneuvering and increased friendly fire and more importantly, they were in the dark. The Uchiha activated her sharingan, knowing they'd be needed in what was to come. However her dojutsu proved itself to be useless as she was unexpectedly subdued into a submissive position on her knees, with her arm twisted up above her head by the blue haired man who had teleported behind her.

"Tragic. Is this the standard now for a jonin of Konoha, to allow themselves to be degraded in milliseconds?" Azrael spoke jokingly as he tightened his hold on Asami.

"Not that I can blame your master for recognising greatness," Ren's said amicably as his face was revealed when the train exited the tunnel, "but I'd rather not see the world's  end. As a matter of fact, I actually quite like it kept in-tact and  dragon god-less. But with that said..."

Blueberry suddenly manifested itself behind Azrael, its eyes flashing to  life. It clutched a long, dark coloured pike in its hand, pressed at  the cultist's back but not quite touching it. "Why don't you provide the  'honoured guests' some answers?" the Houki inquired. Azrael laughed heartily, humored by the boy's belief that he was actually threatening a being as great as himself.

"You really can't wait to meet your end, can you?"
 ​​


----------



## Kei (Sep 8, 2015)

_
The Birth of A God
1 Year 8 Months Ago
Mission Event
Kyo Minami| Zenas Emiya_​

Azrael let out a sigh before releasing the woman he had a hold on.  This was a meeting that he knew all too well, the ins and outs, the personalities of the people around him. He smiled at them, almost as if he was a family member that had lost contact after a while. Azrael, the right hand of Durga, the goddess?s main weapon and loyal servant just smiled and opened his hands once more to the people of the cart. However, a smile was a symbol of welcoming, a sign of peace of mind, but when Azrael smiled, there was a certain aura behind it. An aura that struck Kyo down to his bones when he thought about what happened nearly a year ago?.

?You think I?ve come here to fight?? Azrael asked, ?It does not matter to me, if you humans fight me, or come with me willingly. I already know the outcome.?

?And the outcome is always the same with this route?.?​
Azrael chuckled to himself, and there was a certain pressure that was laid upon the air. 

?You all witness the rise of my master, whether you can use your arms and legs willingly, or I break every single bone in your body taking you there.?​
Azrael looked at them all with a knowing glance as he scanned around the train cart, before stopping at Lucius and giving him a smile.  However, it was a short moment between summoning before he looked over to Ren. Compared to Ren, Azrael was bigger and towered over the boy. It was almost as if he was looking up at a building. Azrael wore no shirt and the muscles he had seemed to be the size of Ren?s head. He was almost like a buff guy at the gym, but instead of that lack luster attitude that people had there, Azrael was rather a man of class.

?You have questions, but it depends on if I have the answers.? Azrael smiled before turning to the people to the rest of the cart. ?Ah, yes, let?s familiarize ourselves first. I know all of you, but you don?t know I.?

?My name is Azrael, the right hand of the goddess Durga.? Azrael did a deep bow, ?And it?s a pleasure to meet you all this fine afternoon.?

Kyo felt his whole body on fire, could he attack him? Could he gang up with him with Zenas and Lucius? His fingers twitched as his body tighten up, ready to launch at the man in front of him. However, his eyes scanned over to Lucius, and for a minute every tense muscle relaxed as the young boy was shaking. 

?You must wondering why, I haven?t completely murdered everyone on board this train yet?? Azrael questioned before chuckling to himself, ?Well first, I don?t believe in unnecessary deaths, believe it or not, I?m not like you humans, and not only that, my master has extended her hands to you with open and loving arms, but more importantly.?

?You have precious cargo on hand, that the ceremony can?t go on without.?​
Azrael looked over to Lucius?.


?My precious little brother Lucius. I must thank you all from the bottom of my heart for sending him back. He escaped when we captured the heart, but my master knew of his return.?​
Azrael shook his head, ?And because of such kindness and consideration.?

?I?ll make sure you arrive to the point safely and securely.?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 11, 2015)

*Ren Houki*

_Every man must decide whether he will walk in the light of creative altruism or in the darkness of destructive selfishness._​
*AS THE CLOCK TICKS*​
The Houki's eyes narrowed suspiciously. _His purpose in coming here isn't what worries me; he's made it clear that, if he so felt inclined, he could kill us all._ He tapped at the table idly, wondering how much he'd be able to press his luck with the blue haired envoy. _Just because he has no intention of killing us doesn't mean he won't break a few bones if it makes the trip smoother for him._ Blueberry shifted back, melting back into the shadows as Ren deactivated the automaton.

"I suppose there's no point in trying to threaten you then," Ren commented irritably, casting a glance at Asami. "But it shouldn't hurt you or your master to answer a few questions, should it? You clearly don't think any of us here pose a threat to you. And besides."

His lips curled upwards again into a slight smirk. "Our client here has been terribly tight lipped about the details."


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2015)

*Zane Tamura*
How to Train Your Pet Dragon
PART 8












__________

The clacking of Kagami's heels echoed through the empty temple dedicated to worshiping Mugen - Dragon of Earth. Ironically this same temple meant to celebrate the creator of all things, was also his prison. It'd be a grave mistake to say Mugen was sealed away due to bad behavior. If one wanted to be correct, one could say he was sealed in fear, fear of his power, the power of a literal god. Kagami was extremely comfortable of the accuracy of the historical texts she's read about Mugen, but she still questioned how much of those tales are real, or just that, fairy tales. It is said that the dragon was the progenitor of animals, plants and men. 

Mugen, or simply referred to as "The Father", created himself out of primordial chaos.  From his fertile scrotum all life sprang, and unto The Father all living things must  return after their allotted span of life is over. How Zane's summon Yamantaka worked in conjunction with Mugen was unclear. Historical texts refer to Yamantaka by a series of names such as; The Devil, The Grim Reaper, Hades - The Host of Many, but none addressed how Yamantaka and Mugen decided what souls belonged to whom. Like Yamantaka, Mugen had other names spread across the cultures of the world, one of the most famous being  Mother Nature. Mugen personifies the entire ecosystem of Planet  Earth. The dragon is always working to achieve and maintain harmony,  wholeness and balance within the environment.  Mugen heals,  nurtures and supports all life on this planet, and ultimately all life  and health depend on him.  In time, nature heals all ills. However in rare occasions, it also destroys.

Despite that small fact, the ancestral people of the Land of Scales described Mugen's way as passive, masculine, Yin way of  healing.  All the people would need to do to regain their health was to return to the  bosom of Mugen and live in accordance with His laws because above all, Mugen was a  healing god. Back in the old days, during the time of Hashirama, the first Tsuchikage formulated the Mugen hypothesis.  It  stated that all life, and all living things on this planet, are part of a  single, all-encompassing global entity or consciousness.  It is this global consciousness, The Father, that makes our  planet capable of supporting life, while our near neighbors in the solar  system are barren and lifeless.



Pulling a sealing tag from her breasts, Kagami held the piece of paper up to the now faint engravings on the stone wall of the temple. The ground beneath the woman shook as aspects of the temple roared back to life. The once stationary wall in front of her slowly scraped across the floor as it opened up the heart of the temple to the kunoichi. Peering down into the blackness, Kagami tried to gauge it's depth purely with sight. Taking precautions, the woman lit a flare and tossed it into the shaft and watched it fall meters before disappearing into the darkness. "As expected of a shaft 5,000 meters deep," she observed "Time to go to work". With eyes closed and arms outstretched , The Crusade Executive let herself free fall into the abyss all while singing a hymn.

"To Mugen the Father of All. I will sing of well-founded Mugen, father of all, eldest of all beings. He feeds all the  creatures that are in the worlds, all that go upon the goodly land, and  all that are in the paths of the seas, and all that fly: all these are  fed of his store. Through you, O king, men are blessed in their  children and blessed in their harvests, and to you it belongs to give  means of life to mortal men and to take it away. Happy is the man whom  you delight to honour! He has all things abundantly: his fruitful land  is laden with corn, his pastures are covered with cattle, and his house  is filled with good things. Such men rule orderly in their cities of  fair women: great riches and wealth follow them: their sons exult with  everfresh delight, and their daughters in flower-laden bands play and  skip merrily over the soft flowers of the field. Thus is it with those  whom you honour O holy god, bountiful spirit. Hail, Father of the dragons, who he birthed by spilling his seed upon the earth; freely bestow upon me for this my song substance that cheers the heart," Kagami's voice soared as she sang the endearing unsealing song. 

Before she smashed into oblivion on Mugen's tomb, Kagami summoned a sea cucumber to break her fall, which upon completion of its job, vanished. Slapping her hands together and placing her feet shoulder width apart, Kagami assumed the necessary position to proceed with the unsealing, but when she did, her brow began furrowed. Although the unsealing required superb chakra control, that wasn't the cause for her disposition. Despite being 5,000 meters below ground, she could feel a disturbance in the chakra that was present outside. Kagami had sense the chakra imprints earlier when she was with Zane, but didn't bother to check it out because they weren't considerable. However the two forces of chakra that she sense earlier were now in full force along with Zane's. There wasn't anything she could do now besides continue with the ritual. If she stopped, she'd die for sure. Even if she proceeded with the hymn, it wasn't a sure thing she'd survive either because there was the possibility of Mugen awakening during the unsealing. 



"Through the global consciousness of The Father, all living things  on this planet, from their most primordial instincts, are constantly  interacting with their environment to ensure the harmony, balance and  continuity of Life.  Live in abalance with Mugen and health and  healing are yours-" Kagami stumbled upon her words when the tomb beneath her began to shake and awakened the black dust bunnies of Mugen's advanced dust release. The once welcoming blue light that had cast upon the shaft's walls had turned a crimson red. Knowing that if she inhaled a fraction of Mugen's dust bunnies she'd disintegrate, Kagami hurried and finished the song.



"Violate His laws and get out of balance, and you pay  the price in being obliterated with dust release!"

Immediately the dust bunnies that had surrounded the woman had vanished. The tomb that was once below Kagami had disappeared and was replaced with a luminescent brown orb. With nothing to suspend her, she began to plummet, but not before snatching the brown ball of light. At this depth Kagami didn't have far to fall before she met her death at the shaft's basement level. Acting quickly, Kagami withdrew her blade and stabbed the orb just lighting enough to draw blood. Finally having the blood of Mugen on the tip of her sword, Kagami consumed it to bound the dragon to her soul and bidding forever. With seconds to spare Kagami called upon the other dragon in her possession, Shometsu, to save her from peril. Obediently, the once wild and free Dragon of Fire appeared beneath his master and together both surged up through the temple's shaft to smash through the peak of the mountain that previously contained Mugen.

Letting out a sigh of relief, Kagami patted Shometsu on the neck and thanked him. Despite being bound to Kagami, Shometsu still retained his personality. "Regrettably it's my pleasure," he snarled baring his teeth, "What now Kagami-sama?".

"To Zane." she spoke firmly kicking the side of the dragon's neck. Shometsu rolled his eyes at the sound of the boy's name and blew fire from his nostrils.

"As you wish. Hold on m'lady." Shometsu cautioned as he spread his wings and barrel rolled towards the ensuing battle between brothers.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Sep 12, 2015)

+Black Sun: Past and Future+

Striga recoiled struck once more losing yet another limb to the masked figure, fighting upon the barrel of the gun served it's purpose well for Amok knowing full well his oponent didn't have a choice but to avoid damaging it thus servely limiting his ability to mount a offensive but the pain didn't seem to reach his foe. Striga's assault resumed without much of a flinch his cloak stained in a mix of blood, oil, and hydraulic fluids.

The greataxe flashed like lightning illuminating the sky for miles around with each strike that found itself deflected from a magentic field. Displays and warning messages illuminated the rotting flesh within the iron maiden of his artificer armour, a message log flickered to life.

_<FIRING SOLUTION UPLOADED>
>Running Systems Check
>Systems Operating within Accpectable Perameters<

Connecting...
Connection Failed. . . Re-routing
Connection Established - Targetting Relay

//Target Acquired - Weapon locks disengaged.
/Circuits Engaged
/Core Tempature: 527?C_

Striga sneered and lunged himself forward piercing the magentic field and knocking his opponent back, large amounts of steam began to burst from pipes that surrounded the the chassis.

_Core Tempature: 1798 ?C
Geller Fields Stable_

"They'll fire soon."Cawed the crow her master recovering the clouds above began to swirl to life lightning turned the ashen desert into glass, Striga once more interupting him causing Amok to snarl in frustration.

_Core: Tempature: 3097?C
Firing Trajectory Calculated._

The chassis reared back the freight train's wheels leaving the deck as the Volcano Cannon flared to life, the metal at Striga's feet turned crimson and soft as the heat formed a wave marking the shell that passed beneath, moments after leaving their was the unmistakable boom of the sound barrier being shattered.

Striga scrambled to find some form of footing and only managed to hold on through the use of his Greataxe for support the fluids of his life sustaining systems began to boil and evaporate within their tanks at the rising heat. His eyes turned to the molten shell that now roared across the sky appearing as if a metoer had began to descend upon them. Then his optics brought something else into focus, the Valkyrie not far off in the distance this alone wasn't of much interest but upon it stood two figures.

"Appears our 'glourious leader' failed, you'd think he wouldn't hold back considering what is at stake."A tattered cloak whipped about the man who shuffled through a deck of cards, a belt running across his chest held shells for some sort of handcannon, the wind and air around him was distorted appearing to move at a crawl. He tipped his cowboy hat to the one stood before him.



"He hopes we intervene and protect the gate, as is my duty."Stepping forward Abaddon eyes of molten silver tracked their target extending his hand out to the storm which cleared almost instantly rushing forward he leaped forward into the path of the shell.

"Interupted our game of cards for this."The cowboy grumbled and continued to flick through the deck a wail marked the strike and he stopped only for a moment to look up and see the shell split into two each flying by the Valkyrie and exploding into two intense spheres, the ship buckled from the explosion and engines seemed to flicker as molten metal rained.

Abaddon landed upon the nose and watched the resulting wave, the ground was torn and flung skywards by a crescent wave of wind the skies split into two halves aimed directly upon the Shadowblade threatening to cut in two.



The crow cawed in anger, "Abaddon is trying to kill us again?!" Amok grunted struggling to seperate himself from the molten iron that held him fast to the barrel forming a handseal he dsiappeared from view appearing upon the chassis falling to a knee.

Abaddon eyes narrowed rods of light began to take shape forming a hexagonal bubble around the Shadowblade, his attack striking upon the shield lost cohesion and disipated the siege worm that had since found it's target stationary and preparing to drag the machine beneath the earth found itself cut into chunks in honeycomb fashion.

"Step aside Hou"Abaddon ordered looking up the cowboy side stepped a rod of light flashing past his head.

"Another clone..."A crackling murmur broke from the iron mask Amok getting to his feet stood watchful of Genji accomponied by Brevil and Uhila whom took the shot upon the Valkyrie.

"Good Evening Amok."Genji bowed his head the honeycomb disappearing as it had appeared. "Mr. Brevil, Uhila please go see to my son and be sure to give the guests a warm welcome."

Uhila frowned at this and her eyes shifted to Striga who had recovered his grip and now stood upon the barrel of the gun. "And what of Striga?"

"Iron Wolf?"Genji asked and turned his eyes to his creation pointed out by Uhila. "Ah yes my boy. Please, see to our clean up of this taint."

Striga optics met Genji and nodded, perhaps the only creature of flesh he would abid by was that of his 'father'.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 12, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn't Matter Which Way You Go_

She was growing quite bored with the whole thing really. They just wouldn?t finish it already. Well, by _they_ she really meant _him_. There?s no way Ren won?t win, though it?d make her life a lot easier if both boys just went ahead and killed each other. Even Yuuko Shinohara wasn?t that na?ve though and it would take a lot more than wishing on her part before she had the answers Mao had promised her. After all, she still had no idea how she was supposed to kill Ren after the boys? fight was done and over with.

With intent, hawk like stare, she traced every single movement being made out in the field where the results of her little meddling were playing out. She had to give it to the kid, he was putting up a decent fight against Ren, better than she had expected of him. Still, it wasn?t long before the blue haired geek had the upper hand and an end to the party could be smelled in the distance. Conscious that the winner would be hunting her down as soon as her little admirer?s blood was spilled all over the lush green grass, Yuuko stood up in the tree branch she had chosen to sit at, watching the battle unfold.

In the distance, Ren?s head twitched ever so slightly in her direction. He knew she had moved. This was going to be a lot harder than she had previously thought. A mere setback on her plan though and surely nothing she couldn?t deal with. As robotic as Ren Houki may like to make himself appear, he?s definitely not a Suzuki.

The corners of her mouth twisted as she thought about that annoying piece of junk that would surely make an appearance sooner or later in an attempt to ruin her plans. 

As if Fate itself was tuning into her thoughts, she felt the air around her shift and the branch underneath her feet rumble. Knowing she?d get thrown off the tree if she didn?t act first, the girl jumped back and jumped into the clearing where Ren and Jeeha had briefly stopped fighting due to recent events. Putting their differences aside for the moment in order to fully understand what was happening, the trio looked around for an answer or a sign from their metallic friend.

?The house,? Jeeha whisper barely passed his bloody lips and already another two sets of eyes, purple and blue, were taking in the spectacle happening in front of them.

The building they had previously visited, where a dead body lay still, was shaking and soon giving in as the ground itself opened to swallow it. From the corner of her eyes, Yuuko noticed Jeeha falling back, unable to keep his balance. She was just barely holding hers and even Ren looked shaken for a while, until everything came to a stop and they were all staring wide eyed at the huge fissure the earthquake had left behind. 

When silence suddenly fell heavy in the clearing, the girl realized where she was standing and what exactly had happened before the earthquake and quickly looked around. Jeeha was still sitting on the ground, looking dumbfounded. But Ren was staring right back at her, his glare so intense it made her heart skip a painful beat. Her fingers twitched and she shifted her feet, getting ready to leap away, annoyance clouding her thoughts.

Right when Ren looked ready to attack, his head suddenly turned towards the fissure where the house had previously stood and, instead of using the chance to put some distance between herself and the guy, Yuuko gave in to her curiosity and turned to look as well.

A hand was stretching out of the fissure, grabbing onto the grass. A second hand soon joined in and soon a woman was pulling herself up. Long, wavy brown hair, dark mocha skin, conveniently wearing a simple green t-shirt and some old ratted shorts that might as well be panties. Yuuko?s eyes furrowed in irritation at the scene. Something, in the back of her mind, was whispering that this was the wrong reaction to have, that her eyes should be glinting with happiness instead of hatred, but she shut it down with a snarl.

?Tora.?

The beautiful brunette appeared to hear her as she looked over for a brief moment before something caught her attention and had her rolling her eyes and bending back over the giant hole. When she rose back up, a man with spiky hair and a silly detective like trench coat that was obvious meant to be cooler than practical was standing beside her. Jericho. He grinned in his fierce, wolfish way when he spotted Yuuko but Tora halted him with a stretched hand before the man could step any closer.

Her mentor waltzed closer and closer with a lithe grace that showed she meant business. This was the kind of behavior Yuuko had seen her use in the battlefield where being lazy or slow was unacceptable. But her eyes were focused not on Ren, not on Jeeha, but Yuuko alone. It really should?ve made the alarm bells ring inside her head. Instead, the younger kunoichi kept her defying stance and crossed her arms.

?What are _you_ doing here?"

?Saving your ass,? the words were simple and emotionless. 

Yuuko narrowed her eyes and flexed her knees, her hands curling into fists. She had been so close?so, so close. There was no way she was letting this bitch take her progress away.   ​


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2015)

_Power 
Interaction Arc
Kyo Minami| Zenas Emiya_​



Zenas looked over to Kyo, he eyes grew darker like blood mixed in with the earth. She knew he was focused on something, but as she turned to the girl, it didn?t really sit right. Something was wrong, why was he so focused on her? Zenas scanned the woman in front of her over, but still everything about her seemed normal, but that look Kyo gave her meant there was some use of her. Zenas never pretended to understand Kyo, she just let the pieces fall where they fell, and she picked them up if ordered to do so. A life of simplicity was the life she lived, and planned on to continue to do so, even being involved with the two most complex people. 

Simplicity was the key to happiness, or so she wished to believe. 

However, Kyo knew that there was more than being happy that motivate human beings. He stepped forward with his arms opened before taking a small bow. 

?Forgive me, but I just wanted to see something.? Kyo stood up and smiled, ?And you have something I do find interesting.?

?So I was wondering, are you bored??​
Zenas snorted, ?Is that what you wanted to know so much? If she was bored??

Kyo shook his head, ?No, it?s more than that. Not that she was bored with the fight. Not like she was bored interacting with us. However, the simple fact that she is bored with her life. Day in and day out, it?s the same old thing. You wake up, you get verbally abused, you go to work, and then go to sleep.?

?You are so bored aren?t you? You so very bored, because you know even if you die right here and now, that the world will move on without you like you are nothing.?

?Your clan only sees you as a way to meet an end, and you know that, you are smart.?​
Zenas eyes widen a bit as she looked at Kyo, before smiling. So that was what he saw, the boy was really scary when it came to those type of things. 

?if I am wrong, I am wrong, and I?m will admit that.? Kyo nodded his head before smirking, ?But I doubt that?.?

_*?I really doubt that you are happy where you are now.?*_​
Kyo brushed his hair out of his face?.

?You want more than that simple shit you been fucking with don?t you? And if I can guarantee that for you? Would you consider to side with me in the coming future??​
?I think I can promise you something that you don?t even know what you want. That excitement you crave when you up in the middle of the night wondering what you can do differently. The sense of belonging, the desire of being more than what you are right now.?​
Kyo chuckled as he looked at her. Or it wasn?t as simple as looking, it was staring, clawing deep inside of her. Trying to find something that will move her. Kyo was animalistic, his clan was animalistic, and that was made them different from everyone else. The simple fact that he knew the taste of desire. The feeling of eating when he wanted to eat, or the simple fun of just hunting crap down. Without thinking about the consequences, the way that humans were supposed to live. 

?I can offer that for you?.And then some.?​
Before they thought they were some higher being. 

?Be honest, what do you want more than anything right now.? Kyo placing his nail at his throat, he did one light slash across it, ?If you had a choice, you would want me to bleed out don?t you??

?If you didn?t care about the laws in place, the way my village would probably hunt you down?.You would want nothing more than to see me die.?​
Blood from the tiny cut began to form across the line of his neck.

?Even if it?s a thought, or a simple desire in your heart, there something inside you that being sparked by this is it not??​
?I doubt that you are cold blooded, and I highly doubt that you are the one that will smother her desire with a pillow?.But if you are,  then that is the truest shame?​


----------



## Hero (Sep 12, 2015)

*Sayano Inoue*
 Power 
 PART 7 - End












  __________

Sayano rolled her tongue around in her mouth. Kyo Minami was a crazy fuck, there wasn't any doubt in her mind about that. However he was quite perceptive, even if he was half wrong with some of his assessments. The kunoichi wasn't bored with her life because everyday she was busting her ovaries to get closer and closer to her goal. Kyo did hit the nail on the head with one thing though, Sayano wasn't exactly happy with her position. Shinji was alright and her cousins seemed nice enough, but her return to the Inoue Kingdom was very forced. Bonds can't be forged overnight so a day would come that Sayano would come to love her family, but today wasn't that day. If she had to classify her relationship with them, it'd be like that of a classmate. That relationship only described her brother and cousins though. Her father, Yoshihide was brutal man and he resented her, but if he did what she did, she'd hate him too.

Other than her father, Sayano hadn't really had interactions with her uncles or their wives. She's seen them around and usually their contact only amounted to gazes from afar. Clearly Shinji didn't think about how dragging her to the Inoue Kingdom would change the family dynamic. Despite the awkward environment, Shinji stayed positive which Sayano respected. Nothing irritated her quite like a person who goes back on their word. Speaking of which, that reminded her of Shinji and how he's been odd towards her recently. He still acts the same around her, but the way he looked at her was completely different, he looked at her the same way her father did now which was troublesome to say the least.

Sayano didn't trust Kyo. How anyone could trust a maniac was beyond her. However she pondered on his proposition. He scratches her back, she scratches his. Sayano decided to bite. "I don't want to see you dead because you've done nothing to me. What I want to become more powerful because physically I'm weak. What I want to see is Tsuchikage Osamu's head on the end of my blade," Sayano said admiring her sword and raising it in the air, "What I want is a new world order. This current system of politics has failed the people. We live in a world where politic figures can walk into our homes and slaughter our people and face absolutely no consequence. Moreover we live in a world where this happens and people forget about it. You see Kyo, what needs to happen is reconstruction. Leaders like the Kage should not be appointed to serve the people because that isn't representative of our thoughts. They should be elected in similar fashion to Sunagakure. However this won't be enough to spark peace. In order to obtain that, we must unite all nations under one elected figure head. Right now as you are Kyo, you are ignorant. The people of the white are not our enemies. When I fled from Fuzen the day it was razed to the ground, the place I went to was Konoha. I didn't want to go there, but my younger brother had aspirations that when I was old enough to leave the orphanage and "adopt" him, I'd take him with me and bring him to the Sakura Medical Academy to chase his dreams. I stayed in Konoha for two years and I will tell you they are no different from the Black on the inside. They experience the same emotions. Just like us they are people, people who are victims of a flawed system. A system that must be rebuilt. You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours, that's how this will work." Sayano grinned stretched her hand forward to shake Kyo's. The princess quickly withdrew her hand as she detected a familiar presence incoming. "Shinji..." Sayano muttered under her breath as she turned in anticipation of the prince's arrival.

Shinji stormed through the room's doors and stomped his way into Sayano's personal space. His gold eyes darted back and forth reading her face and scanned behind her to observe Zenas and Kyo standing in the near background. "Come on Sayano, we're leaving." Shinji said firmly. Sayano raised an eyebrow. The trains were down, how could they possibly leave unless they planned to travel home on foot. Shinji picked up on her confusion and explained, "Father and Etsuya already left. Dad managed to get the trains running again by having Etsuya threaten the lives of the conductor's family. I came back here to get you so we can ride another train waiting in the station."

Sayano pressed her lips. Shinji couldn't have come at a more inconvenient time, however there was no helping it because she had to go. The prince looked one last time at Kyo before walking out of the room, "Thanks for the hospitality. I apologize for my father's behavior. However be more humble in your invitation for future references.". Sayano was close on Shinji's heels and similarly she turned around to Kyo and Zenas to give parting words. With Shinji present though, she couldn't make her message audible but she mouthed her vocabulary as clearly as she could.

"I'll be looking forward to hearing from you in the future Kyo Minami." Gently Sayano closed the room's doors, but not before giving Zenas a wink goodbye. 
​


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2015)

_In the Search For Power
[End]
Interaction Arc
Kyo Minami| Zenas Emiya| Kei Sili
_​


That was the most back handed thing Zenas witnessed but she didn’t say anything, because as she looked over at Kyo. He got what he wanted, he didn’t care about the back handed words, but what he cared for the most was the simple fact that she was on his side. Zenas and Kyo watched as she left, and when she was out of sight, Zenas turned to Kyo. The man eyes were still staring off into the distances, and for a while she thought he might run after her, but he didn’t move. What he did was smile before chuckling to himself as he turned to her.

“See what I mean Zenas, I saw something in her and I knew I was right.” He laughed the blood trailing down his neck didn’t seem to concern him, “Wow, I’m good at this right?”

Zenas sighed, the leader of this clan wasn’t sane, but she nodded her head.
“Yes, you are.” She responded, “You got her, but what now? She obviously don’t see the things you do. She made it clear right?”

Kyo frowned before shaking his head and pointing to his face, “Do you really think I give a darn about her ideals? White…Black…I really don’t care if she sees it my way.”

“It just shows I won’t be able to trust her for the reasons why I send her things, keep her in the dark as much as possible.”

Zenas knew that the boy thought was weird, but she followed him for a reason. Maybe it was because she thought he was a good leader somewhere deep in her heart, or maybe it was something else. Maybe it was just the simple fact that she was enjoying the ride, despite the man emotional state. He was smart, but he was mad, he made it known that he was mad. However, that didn’t affect people interacting with him. Kyo was a fire, beautiful to watch and at some point someone wants to reach out him and touch him. 

Maybe that was how she felt about him, she wanted to see how far she can go before she got burned up. Kyo looked at her, before placing his hand on her head and gently patting it.

“Good job Zenas, I’m proud of you.” Kyo smiled, “You can go now.”

Zenas slapped his hand off her head, “Don’t treat me like a child Kyo….I can still kill you!”

“But you haven’t nor will you….”​
Zenas snorted, the man was cocky, but she turned on her heels. 

“Goodbye Kyo Minami….” She hissed and Kyo only smiled

“Goodbye Zenas Emiya…”​
Zenas jumped into the trees and after a while Kyo couldn’t sense her presence anymore, and so he sighed as he sensed another. He followed it until it lead to his room, when he opened the door, a long white haired beauty stood in the middle of his room. She turned her head over her shoulders before smiling.

“So scary Kyo~” The woman with the long white haired purred, Kyo frowned, it was a real one, nothing was behind it but disgust for the woman’s words, “I literally quaked in my boots when I heard you~”

She purred as she walked over to his bed and sat down on it. 

“Kei…” Kyo mumbled her name, and Kei smiled.

“What? I couldn’t listen in?”​
The way she looked at him, everything about her demeanor right now was teasing. It was like she wanted him to get angry at her. The more she wanted him to get angry at her, the more he got angry at the idea that she feed off this type of interaction. The way her smile curled and her eyes sparkled at him, he knew that she knew how he felt about this interaction. 

“So uptight, I’m just teasing you Kyo.” She chuckled placing her fingers to her lips, “Or should I call you Mr. Minami now?”

“Stop then….” Kyo frowned as he closed the door behind him locking the door in the process, “If you are here to tease me then you can leave.”

“Kicking me out?” Kei asked in a shocking manner, but she smiled, “Please, you want me here don’t you.”

Kei opened her arms, “You must be tired, from putting up that front. I can see it in your eyes.”

Kyo didn’t move from the door, Kei sighed before getting up from the bed and walked over to him. She flung herself on him. Her arms snaked around his neck, her ruby red eyes looking up at his that looked down at her with anger. 

“I didn’t really care for her disrespect of you.” Kei nuzzled herself into his shirt, pushing her body against his, she hid her face into his chest before looking up at him. “Maybe I should have Lucius break her spine.”

Kyo grabbed her tightly by the cheeks pressing her lips together, “Mm, so scary~” She purred

“You really are a _bitch _Kei….”

“Mm? Talking dirty to me now? I love that type of play.”​
She forced her face out of his hand, “So angry, and taking out on little me?”  
Kei chuckled, “It’s really sad isn’t it? When your enemy is the only one that can understand you.” 

“You must lead a very lonely life Kyo.”​
It was almost a blur, the whole world merged with each other before Kei came to the fact that she was on the bed, Kyo on top with his hand wrapped around her neck. His thumb resting right inbetween that small little dip. Kei smiled as she leaned upwards, it was her win, because she felt him lean down so she can reach his neck. Kei dragged her tongue across the bloody scar, before leaning back down.

“You must think I love you.” Kyo growled before leaning down further, burying his face within Kei’s neck.

_“I know you love me, because I love you~”_​


----------



## Hero (Sep 12, 2015)

*Takashi Hatekeda*
Perdition Arc
Part 8













__________________________​
Watching Riokou lose all of her poise and fall with haphazard grace was unnerving to say the least, but for Diarmu to imply he imposed some kind of Rainman chaos theory to ordain the event, to call that notion unnerving would be an injustice. Even at his most cowardly Zellous Kazama had always been a man of action, even if he had the wrong answer to the problem he would do he had a stubborn tenacity that was beyond reproach. There was a fire in his belly that burned was stoked by qualities such as grit and passion, but in the face of what Diarmu was bringing he was very much at a loss, to the point that attempting  to answer the problem seemed beyond him.

Yet that was the solution, was it not? To attack Diarmu and give him data which would betray their weaknesses and allow the demon to press his advantage.

This was a double edged sword though...

Trepidation bled into the air permeating from Zell's pores as Diarmu blitzed him. His inaction provoking quite the opposite reaction and this was the immediate folly of that inaction. Just because they didn't move did not preclude Diarmu from attacking, if anything that made the proceedings entirely one sided. Not only was their quite obviously a physical advantage but now there was an even more overwhelmingly mental one.

In a handful of moves Diarmu proved he was every bit the monster that Riokou first described and as Zell looked him in the eye and braced himself for the inevitability of the pain about to be sewn into his bones, there was an ultimate truth he admitted to himself.

He was afraid of the demon Diarmu

SCHRPP

Dragging his foot along the ground Diarmu cut down the trunk of Zell's legs upending him and leaving his back parallel to the ground, in one motion he drove upward wipth the pole end of his halberd driving it into the small of Zell's back. The Chuunin level shinobi called out on in pain as he felt the "casual" end of the weapon lodged into the cervical region of his spine. His lower extremities lost all feeling, going numb as he was balanced like a hot plate atop the pole. Diarmu thrust his arm upward causing Zell's body to flip about like bipedal pizza dough while at the same time pushing downward with his second spear. Rising up,his foot leading the way, he drove the sole of his foot into Zell's chin causing the Hellhound to find himself deposited all the way on the second floor of the orphanage.

Takashi had stood Riokou up against the wall using his suiton to suture the shallow wound along her throat. It wasn't a perfect fix but healing someone whilst under fire was not a perfect condition either. The cracking and breaking of the ceiling was enough to sound off alarms for the medic, he knew that Diarmu had dispatched Zell. There was a sinking feeling at the pit of Takashi's stomach which was followed by a depression in his gut as Diarmu's knee was buried into his belly. With the flick of a wrist that pesky pole side of the halberd was once again put to use, this time snapping Takashi upright as it connected with his jaw. As he stood his body erect and cemented in place the Demon whipped his body into a spin using the momentum of the rotation to transfer a hellacious force into Takashi's skull. The inertia of the force was so great the medic was sent crashing through one of the orphanages walls. Diarmu allowed his momentum to carry...

SHINK

Just before a splash of blood could burst from Takashi's throat, a phantom, ghostly-like sword met with Diarmu's spear. The familar weapon, peeked the demon's eyebrow and glared it's owner. "Shouldn't you be dead?" he commented with venom in his voice. In respose, the green-haired kunoichi strengthed her force against Diarmu's weapon. "

"Your 'Calamity Mind' always did have problems finishing me off didn't it?" Riokou commented on this truthful fact, at which Diarmu sneered. "Ah, that's right,  but in this case. Did you really narrowly escape death? Or did my subconscious know I wasn't done having fun with you yet?" The beast added on to which further only annoyed the girl before him. "Enough of your useless talk!" she swiped away with her single sword, knocking off the spear, and pushing forward with another cresent strike. 

Diarmu answered her attack by knocking the phantasmle sword off it's trajectory with a hard swing with his second spear. He followed this up by swinging down his other spear for her head. She tried to block the incoming blow but she soon noticed that she lost the feeling of her arm. In somehow, someway, Calamity Mind instructed Diarmu to instinctivly strike her sword in such a percise angle that the blow dislocated her shoulder.

"Tch!"

She didnt have the chance to evade, only moving to thte side for an inch, but the enemy's blade still struck her collar bone. Yet what should be Diarmu's sickening grin was a face of shock and displeasure. "What...the hell?". Blood was not scattered about the area, and the girl's flesh was still intact. The demon could tell this was no illusion, afterall, he could feel that the end of his spear hit something blunt.

Taking advantage of his confusion, Riokou reluctantly readjusted her shoulder and swiped her ghostly blade across her foes chest as he attempted to pivot backwards. To his suprise he was the one driping with blood and not her. "You bitch...you've got a new trick didn't you?" as he spoke, the wound that wasn't very deep, started to close.

"That's right, I've covered my body with a strong layer of my mist that protects me like an armor, the name of this jutsu is simply known as 'Silent Haze'. You won't be cutting me down so easily like before,"

Because Diarmu had not known about the existence of her technique, Calamity Mind had no way entering it within it's calculations, as such, the girl was able to survive. For now, anyways. "Hah, don't get so cocky Riokou, all I have to do is hit you a little harder!" as he said that, the two rushed at eachother. Diarmu's two spear collided downwardly with her mist sword, pushing her back. The demon spun and swung around the yellow spear for her head, to which the girl evaded by lowering her stance. Next she brought her sword upward in a crescent arc, slicing his abdomen and chest in the same motion.

He grunted at the pain but continued on, "You'll need more than that!!" he harmered down his red spear onto her sword. Using her strength she held on strong, once she withstood that, she tried to make her next move. Yet Calamity Mind once again struck. Riokou's foot accidentally broke a hole through the wooden floor, messing with her footing she was unable to move for that short instance.

That was all the time he needed. Diarmu swung his yellow spear like a bat at the girl's head. What should have been her scalp flying off, was instead her body flying and crashing along the floor. Her invisible armor 'Silent Haze' once again prevented her from being cut and taking a lethal blow. Calamity Mind once again failed, which only irrated Diarmu despite having the upperhan. He rushed in without a seconds delay, and despite being dizzy and groggy, Riokou came rushing back at him. They let loose a series of strikes and slashes against eachother. Their steel rang hitting eachother mercilessly in their endless exchange. Calamity Mind would take hold every few moments and provide an opening for Diarmu but it was never a fatal blow as Riokou's Silent Haze remained strong.

"Dammit! That's enough!" 

Diarmu halted his assault and flipped backwards, away from their scuffle. Seeing this, Riokou, breathing heavily, kept close watch. The demon backflipped yet again and leaped high into the air of the room, just below the ceiling. Diarmu kicked off the ceiling and came flying toward Riokou like a meteor. At the same, the red-haired monster stretched both of his spears outward and spun his body in the air at incredible speeds. As the technique declared, Diarmu's image looked like that of a flying chainsaw coming to cut the girl into pieces. Having no way to escape the attack coming at high speeds, Rikou channeled more chakra into her blade and Silent Haze to strengthen their defense.

Upon the the moment of contact, a large explosion of dust and wood scattered about, along with the endless sound of something continuously being  continously hit and shredded over and over like that of a chainsaw. At the sametime that the dust started to settle, so did the sound.

And at the cleared scene was a victorious Diarmu standing over a bloodied and unconcious Riokou. "Hmph, I told your dumbass not to get cocky, didn't I?" he chuckle at her current appearance. "Now look at you, looking like the useless bitch i always knew you were! You got lucky last time cause I got distracted, don't think it's going to happen again got it?!" He spoke despite the fact the girl was clearly unconcious. For that, 

"Listen to me when I'm talkin' to you!"

The demon carelessly stepped on one of her open wounds

"AHHHHHHHHGGHHHHH!!!!!!?!?!?!?!"

Such a nice scream he thought to himself while pressing down harder. "hahaha!!! Come on, what happened to that chilvarious attitude you had!? You were talking a whole bunch of bullshit earlier, what happened!? Didn't you want to fight me? What you thought those two low lives could help, I told you I was just going to kill them like I did your other little friends didn't I?!...Hmph" He spat on her face while looking down confidently. "Now you're going to pay the price for underestimating me. Now what should I do with that nice little bloody body of yours?" With a despicable tast in his tone, Diarmu kicked Riokou over harshly.

"Fuck..." Takashi panted faintly as he lifted his face from the patchy grass outside the orphanage walls. He and the others were being pushed to the brink of extinction. What their opponent lacked in intelligence, he made up for in brute strength. The so called 'Calamity Mind' ability Diarmu claimed to possess wasn't an ability at all. It was incompetence glossed over with arrogance, really no different than a defeated child whining 'I knew you were going to do that, my fuck up was apart of my master plan all along.' "Tch...pathetic." Takashi muttered before placing his face back in the dirt. Rioku was a sweet girl. Zell was a strong guy. Takashi was realistic with his expectations. No matter how much they wanted to win this fight, it was not going to happen, unless....The medic still had a lot of chakra left and thankfully so because he was going to need a decent amount for this distraction.

Adjusting his spear comfortably in his palms, Diarmu took aim at Rioku's exposed back. "Haha. No one is here to help you as I rape your body with my spear, leaving it riddled with puncture wounds. DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" the man shouted maniacally as he brought his spear down towards the unconscious victim. However this was just a feint as he swiveled around on both heels to turn the sharp edge onto Takashi. In an attempt to stop a serious injury, the genin launches his signature water release: gunshot from his mouth. Despite being at such a close range, the assault fails as Diarmu casually sidesteps it to allow Rioku to take the attack. The gunshot collides with the girl's body and washes her away in a moderate deluge.

"Shit!" Takashi winces as he prepares for the inevitable impact. As the spear tears through Takashi's stomach, he sucks in a large volume of air before making a stifled choking sound. Diarmu laughs happily at Takashi's immense pain and holds out his tongue to catch the boy's blood dripping down the spear.
"You dumb piece of fuck. Didn't you listen to that wench about my Calamity Mind? Hahaha by far, you're the easiest opponent I've read and had the pleasure to kill." Diarmu snorted obnoxiously as he drew his other spear. "It's almost not fun to kill you...almost" the man's voiced trailed off as the spear he drew and brought back was being driven full force to pierce between Takashi's eyes. Takashi formed a cracked smile. Diarmu was as dumb as a sack of bricks.
"I did..." Takashi panted heavily, "Now Katsumi, expand"! Diarmu raised a confused brow, eyes filled with wonder. All of the man's questions were answered when the large purple starfish appeared out of nowhere in front of Takashi.
"WHAT THE FU-" Diarmu started to say but was crushed under Katsumi's frame. Arm by arm, each of Katsumi's five appendages started to smash through the orphanages walls. Higher and higher the starfishes body began to rise until it smashed through the ceiling. This time around, Takashi placed more chakra into summoning Katsumi so he could summon him to almost twice the size he normally could. As Katsumi's growing continued to destroy parts of the orphanage, Takashi lept to Rioku's side to adminster first aid.

Although he was hurting badly from breathing and exponentially more when he laughed, Takashi couldn't help let a few giggles escape his mouth as he recounted Diarmu's surprise. "The fool..." Takashi grunted, "He knew Katsumi could alter his size, but he didn't suspect that he could become microscopic and fit in my mouth. Therefore when I logically coughed in pain from my injuries, I could release Katsumi from my mouth without detection". At the end of his sentence, Takashi began to cough violently and collapsed to his hands and knees. "Damn, that tactic was too risky, but necessary because out of all of us, I was the only one capable of surviving it". Placing his hand under his shirt, Takashi began to cauterize the wound on his stomach with his chakra. He than reached this hand around to his back and performed the same procedure. It was imperative that Diarmu's spear remain still because any slight movement could cause the severed blood vessels to become exposed, causing Takashi to start bleeding more profusely. Melding Diarmu's spear to his skin was the only way Takashi could save his life. Now that he's saved his temporarily, it was time to save Rioku's.

Meanwhile, Zell had reentered the fray alongside Katsumi in the battle against Diarmu. The retired chuunin hadn't had to fight much because Katsumi seemed to have the battle under control.
"WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?" Diarmu screamed as he tore ferociously through Katsumi to no avail, "IT JUST DOESN'T FUCKING STOP!". Zell had to give credit when it was due, Takashi's summon was certainly impressive.
"It seems I've underestimated the extent of his arsenal..." Zell wondered to himself as he rested atop of the summon. Cracking the knuckles on his one real hand and loosening the muscles in his neck, Zell jumped from down from Katsumi and squared up to engage Diarmu directly. "It's you and me." Zell said cooly.

"No make that us," a distance voice called. Snapping his head over his shoulder, Zell could see Rioku standing on top of Katsumi completely refurbished. Takashi on the other hand was nowhere to be seen. Zell swallowed roughly as his gaze hardened. "Where are you kid?" he wondered in his head. Soon a speck of blonde emerged from over Katsumi's horizon. When Takashi appeared in full, all of the joy Zell felt before left his body. 
"Come on, let's do this." Takashi spoke with an incredibly faint rasp.



The gray haired ninja looked down and pressed his lips before around to fully face Diarmu with a face full of rage and hate. "Your biological clock has run out Diarmu because today, right now, you die!" Zell shouts wildly as various veins to bulge on his neck. Here and now was the moment of truth. If they didn't kill Diarmu or at least get away from him to obtain expert medical attention, Takashi would certainly die.​


----------



## Hollow (Sep 13, 2015)

*Yuuko Shinohara*
*Perdition*

_Then It Doesn?t Matter Which Way You Go_

While training, Yuuko would usually give in right at the beginning and be the first one to attack knowing that, if she left it for Tora to decide, the spar would never begin. The circumstances were different now though and the young kunoichi found herself waiting patiently for the brunette to move first, her stance ready to counterattack at any second. Ren and Jeeha lay forgotten to the side as she found a greater challenge in dealing with Tora, the boys and her plan would simply need to stand aside for the moment.

Jericho seemed to mutter something to Tora but she dismissively waved a hand at the hound, her eyes not leaving Yuuko?s for even a second. The man was staring at them with surprise but otherwise stepped away from the brunette with a small shrug. 

?I thought,? Tora commented with a calculative glance. ?That you were way past the babysitting stage. I don?t care what kind of games you were playing with these brats, it?s high time I drag your ass back home.?

Yuuko didn?t, wouldn?t take the bite. She was trying to make her angry, make her act rashly, without thinking. Instead of throwing back an insult or a witty remark, the girl took a deep breath and let the coolness of the area invade her soul and freeze her anger. Tora was strong, stronger than anyone else Yuuko could think of if not for her actual strengths and experience in the battlefield, then because the pupil loved the mentor more than anything else in this world, even Kumogakure. But something beyond precious was at stake here.

?I have important things to finish here. Leave me be Tora.?

Mao?s words had been like a light at the end of the tunnel. He had been like an angel whose words and promises brought color back into the monotonous and gray life of a girl who had lost her mother long ago.

Her head felt fuzzy. Something was wrong but it didn?t matter, she shook her head and pushed the thought away. That split of a second where she showed the smallest sign of weakness, though, was exactly when the tiger leapt. Although she wasn?t as fast as Yuuko, Tora more than made up for it with her other attributes and experience. The brunette was one of Kumogakure?s elite Jounin for a reason.

She closed in on Yuuko with her right arm stretched back and forced the girl to drop low and roll forward if she wanted to avoid having her bones break under Tora?s monster-like brute force. In the blink of an eye, she put all her weight on her arms and twisted herself to kick the older kunoichi. When the brunette predictably grabbed her foot and held the girl up, Yuuko snatched a kunai from her pouch and almost slashed it across her stomach when Tora grabbed her wrist as well and sent her flying back into the trees with a kick.

It was a painful crash but, thankfully, her bones survived and she made quick work of standing up again, hands moving in a series of seals. A sphere of black lightning formed in her right hand and she threw it in Tora?s direction, the lightning shape shifting into a spear mid air. Instead of moving away from the deadly jutsu?s trajectory, the woman boldly ran against its direction and jumped over the spear. ?Oh, so you want to play hard?? She teased with a fierce grin, her own hands moving so fast even Yuuko?s eyes could see nothing but a blurry mess. 

The younger kunoichi readied herself to jump away but instead of instantly running away, she focused hard on her mentor?s hands in order to see if she could guess what jutsu Tora would be using. Whatever it was, she had never showed Yuuko before as the girl couldn?t really pin point it. Deciding it was best to intercept the jutsu before the complex set of hand seals was complete, Yuuko jumped back into the clearing and got a new kunai ready to strike. She stopped dead on her tracks when the temperature began to rise and the fissure from earlier began to glow red. 

Yuuko?s eyes widened with terror at the sight of what came next.

?Holy shit!? Jericho shouted as he jumped back as far as he could without losing sight of the clearing. ?Are you out of your mind woman?! Yuuko, get away now!?

Ren and Jeeha were the ones who decided to follow the man?s idea though and were soon out of Yuuko?s peripheral vision as well. The girl however was too dumbstruck to move, like a deer caught in a car?s headlights. 

Out of the fissure emerged a gigantic dragon whose body was apparently made of pure flowing lava. In the span of a few seconds the freezing temperature of the area rose into something no normal human could withstand. Yuuko?s skin burned and her eyes watered in the presence of the beast. Tora?s grin had grown in a disproportional way, her green eyes glowing with madness midst the intense orange glow. ?Then let?s play hard.?

Her words snapped Yuuko out of her trance but there was no way she would be able to run away now. She barely had the time to form a couple of hand seals before the dragon came crashing down against her. 

Just like that, the entire clearing was transformed into a pool of lava.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 13, 2015)

_?The seed of every sin known to man is in my heart.? _​
*WHEN THE ONLY WAY UP IS DOWN*










​
The forest was in flames.

The narrow paths of mud leading to the hills and the canopy of trees belched smoke and embers, flames devouring the very earth itself. From almost every side, Ren found himself surrounded ? save for a small retreat he backed himself into. Jeeha had gained momentum unexpectedly, cutting off nearly all avenues of escape with continuous waves of fire. The quiet darkness which had given Ren the advantage for so long was gone now, replaced by a steady tempo of cackling and bright orange hues.

He could only just barely make out the faint silhouette of Jeeha behind the veil of smoke. _A wonderful predicament I've found myself in... Bah. I wanted to save chakra for Yuuko and Suzuki, but I guess there's only so much you can do with taijutsu and speed._

"Just give up already, you've got nowhere left to run!" The Houki heard Jeeha's voice calling out to him from beyond the screen of grey. That was true; he did indeed have nowhere left to run if his opponent sent another wave of fire at him. Ren spared a glance at the heated dome surrounding him, licked at his cracked lips, then pulled with his left hand.

There was a snapping sound and then a flash of light as a stream of wires erupted from the dirt. Electricity crackled at the edges of the soot covered metal, giving a shrill screech as the wires began to dance through the air, circling it precariously before finding their target. Ren gave another tug with his hand and the wires sprung to life again, slicing through the tree behind him like a hot knife through butter. 

He acted quickly; launched himself onto the falling tree and trailed up the bark, lungs screaming and eyes watering. The air was as hot as it was suffocating and he was sure to get a few burns from this, but playing it safe so far had given him nothing but trouble ? it was time to press forward. Jeeha gave an indistinct shout drowned out by the rush of air and blood in his ears and moved backwards to evade the falling mass of wood...

"Raiton: Kaminari no Eisō!"

The spear of lightning burst through the bark in an explosion of electricity and wood; Jeeha's wide eyes, the coat of sweat glistening on his face and the thin blanket of ash on his auburn hair. In that very instant where the air lit up in blue and white, all those things became apparent to Ren, but none so apparent as his... "Checkmate," the Houki smirked.

And then the earth shook.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 13, 2015)

*Tatsuo|Jashin Knight|Fuzengakure*

*[Train Station, Fuzengakure]​*


[That Which Motivates Men]
-S-Ranked Mission-​
-One year, Eight Months Ago-

With the little pissing contest over, or so it seemed. The group beat foot toward Fuzen's finely refurbished, thanks mostly to the good Church's deep coffers, Train Station. With his hands shoved in his pockets Tatsuo walked behind the group, not for any tactical reason. More so to allow him to keep a very watchful eye on the two lady's hind quarters. A slight grin stayed plastered on his face while the group passed the ticket taker. One of the advantages of traveling with the regent momma's boy was that he didn't have to pull his hand out of his pocket to show his free ride now ticket. 

Looking up, at the near golden arc, Tatsuo thumbs his nose before entering the station area itself. As was usual for Fuzen, the platform where the train was loading was sparsely populated as most people were waiting for Fuzen to officially reopen. The train lay barren before them with the staff and a few businessmen and women leaving for meetings or going home. Shaking his head, he followed his little group through one of the doors where the ticket taker bows deeply to them, which caused Tatsuo's ego to vastly inflate.

Though it would be shattered mere moments later as the two ladies decided they were going to sit with the men they came with leaving the poor Jashinist to his own devices. Not above causing a scene he is only stopped when he is asked to be seated by a pretty blonde. Slightly sated in his needs he sits picking an old newspaper up that probably should have been thrown away days ago. Seeing that the people he was with would rather converse with each other than he, he kicks his feet up on the booth and drops the newspaper over his face. At least he could get a nap on the way to save this maiden. Maybe she'll be a bombshell like the Konoha Uchiha. Maybe more, she'll be as busty as the tanned hottie that sat in the booth in front of him. Hopefully this wouldn't be a waste of his time.

A toothy grin slips across his face, there was the gold that Satoshi was offering him. If nothing else could please him, shiny and worth a lot of money always would. No more than five minutes into the trip the 'bar owner' was sawing logs. The newspaper lightly crunched with each draw of breath only to crackle back out with each exhale. This goes largely ignored by his comrades so they leave him be, allowing the man to sleep. Probably so he does try to convert them to his lord Jashin.  What seemed like a precious few seconds of sleep are quickly interrupted with the arrival of Azrael, one of the lap dogs that was responsible for Kei's abduction. At first the man's arrival didn't stir the Jashinist from his slumber. The situation quickly escalates though as Ren produces one of his Blueberries. This is what finally wakes Tatsuo who slowly pulls a hand to his face. 

The yawn that proceeds the movement of his hand catches Azrael's attention as Tatsuo pulled the newspaper from his face. With a groan the bar owner pulled his head over the booth a rather dull, blank expression on his face. Drool clung to his mouth as he eyes the blue haired man. The looks plastered to his 'team mate's' faces practically screamed enemy. Those bloodshot baby blues narrowed and his right hand pulled the newspaper up next to his head. "Hey, you." Tatsuo yawned showing his sharp teeth. 

"Yeah, you. Little boy blue. Do you know a seven letter word for believing in or practicing religious heresy?"


----------



## Hero (Sep 14, 2015)

*Shige Yoshinaga*
Coda
 Pillar Island - S Rank Mission (6)












___________________

I sit patiently behind Nia and Ren waiting for the "captain" to give the go on our raid. Ren wanted this to go quickly, so it was his plan to have the human rights activist Nia put the guards to sleep. In my opinion, it'd be so much easier if I could just let loose and destroy the entire base myself, but of course there are parameters I'm bound to. When I reach to adjust my stockings, I catch Nia giving me the eye in response to my movements when causes me to smile. Ever since Ren pulled Nia to the side to discuss "confidential" information, she's been hyper vigilant with her monitoring of my behavior.

"Now." Ren finally utters the words I've been dying to hear. Nia complies like the docile bitch she is and uses the temple of nirvana to place the guards under a genjutsu, however this time with a larger range. The guards fall like cinder blocks one by one as they are hit by the technique's feathers. Seizing our opening, we leap from the bushes and rush forward the fortress. "Listen carefully you two, earlier when I was inspecting the layout of the base, I discovered the Rogue Knights are heavily clad with security. Scaling the walls or going through  doors is not an option as there are sensors that will alert the enemy to our presence."

"Then how do you suppose we get in?" Nia inquires giving Ren exactly what he wanted. I shake my head in disgust. Nothing uglier than a woman playing into a man's ego.

"I've got just the thing." Ren smiles.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 14, 2015)

*Ren Houki*

_?The seed of every sin known to man is in my heart.? _​
*WHEN THE ONLY WAY UP IS DOWN*​
Under most circumstances Ren might have been happy to see what looked like a rescue party crawling out from a fissure in the ground. And yet, as the brunette woman dusted herself off and told Yuuko - who was apparently her student - that she'd be dragging her out, the Houki couldn't help but feel a pounding irritation in his head. Ren was about to utter some words to the new arrivals, likely against his better judgment, but Tora moved first.

Deft moves, for sure. The Kumogakure jōnin wasn't fast, but Ren could tell her blows were heavy ones. Then _he_ moved, disappearing from his spot in a blur of motion. Jeeha's eyes widened, taken by surprise, then gave a harsh grunt as hard elbow connected with brittle cheekbones. He flew aside, only barely stabilising his landing at the last second with a flip. Ren licked at his lips, tasting the salty sweat that had begun to gather around his upper lip. _Don't get distracted by the sideshow, Ren. You're here for one reason and one reason only._

Then something shifted in the air. It was perhaps a subtlety that only he, as a sensor, could feel, but the sudden heaviness of chakra in the air was palpable. As was the concentration of it in the ground. 

Ren only barely heard Jericho's panicked shout as he leapt to the side, narrowly avoiding what would have most certainly been a burn as the lava dragon erupted from the fissure. _Yōton? Are you serious?_ And before anyone had realised, the field was transformed again ? from a field of dark ash and bright embers to a clearing of super-heated lava.

"What the hell, lady?!" Jeeha shouted from the side, his eyes shifting constantly from glaring at Tora to looking wearily at the pool of lava. "Are you trying to kill us or something?!"

The Houki's eyes narrowed onto Jericho. "And I suppose that you're here to take _us two_ back home?" he asked, casting a look at the auburn haired shinobi. "I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you'll only be taking _one_ of us with you, Jericho-san. The same goes for you as well, lava-san. *I will not be letting either of these two snakes leave here alive*."

​


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2015)

_
The Birth of A God
1 Year 8 Months Ago
Mission Event_​
He could feel the sweat form and roll down his face, something was wrong and he didn?t understand why. Something bothered him from the very center of his bones, but he didn?t understand why. He had the Goddess blessing, anything he does will go well, because she was by his side. However, there was this feeling, this very animalistic feeling screaming and yelling at him to listen to what it had to say. 

What it said shook him, it scared him, and the older man broke out in a cold sweat any time that he listened closely.

_She has abandon you?.

The Goddess blessing has left you?_​
?The Dragon Moon is going to be here soon.? A voice shook his out of his thoughts, when he turned around from the darkness it was Supberia. The young woman smiled as she looked up at the sky, ?Do you feel it? Her strength is growing.?

Cupid emerged from the shadow from the far left, ?So close! We didn?t believe in you human, but you did it.?

?You are going to be at the forefront of the new world.?​
There praises were out of place, something was wrong. Were they treating him like a child? Why did he feel this darkness looming over him? When he, Magus, the great dragon master, Magus, was about to summon the dragon of all dragons? Why when he had her blessing, her eyes fell on him specifically, and that in itself was the proof of his luck. Though as the two summonings looked at him, he felt as though they were looking pass him and not actually at them. 

?What?s wrong mage?? Cupid asked, there was a certain glow in his eyes, ?You seem on edge?.?

He smiled showing off his toothy grin, ?Keep it up and I won?t be able to hold myself back.?

Magus glared at the youngest of the people that surrounded Durga. Cupid responded back with a bigger smile. The boy was an animal, but calling him a boy was something of a stretch. Cupid could change his gender at will, and thus there was no right way to identify him. 

?We are so close?.? Superbia warned, ?You?ve done so well?Magus.?

?Durga will surely praise your efforts.?​
Yes Durga would praise his efforts. She had stated many times that she appreciated him and because of him she was going to be born. She owed him a lot, and because of that, he knew that there was nothing that was going to go wrong. He could do it, as long as she brought him good fortune. As long as he believed in her, then nothing would go wrong. 

?We should begin. The Dragon Moon has heard our calling.? Magus took a deep breath as he looked up at the sky, the afternoon sky was dyed in orange, red, and purple. However, there was something new in the sky, a bright blue light slowly making its way to the sky. The moon of the dragon, the meteor that came only a few hundred years.

Kei looked up to the sky from the floor, the blue orb that slowly made its way through the sky sealed her fate, and for a minute she smiled a bit. She would die and her suffering would be over?.

_All of it would be over?._​
_*--------------------Train----------*_

_"You feel that?"_​
Azrael growled underneath his breath as his skin shivered. The older man smiled as he cocked his head back as he took a deep breath. There was something in the air, something that he was hype aware of that caused him to break out in a huge smile. 

"My, I didn't think I was talking that long, but it doesn't matter." Azrael transported outside of the train and on to a nearby cliff. He held his hand out in front of him at the cart that the guest were in, "We are here."

The train cart began to shake before being forced off the track and pushed into the woods.

"I wish I could be more gentle, but any longer and we would be late."


----------



## Hero (Sep 19, 2015)

*Asami Uchiha*​Promotion: The Cult - S Rank Mission
Part 5












_____________________

"FUCK!" Asami shouted as she scrambled for something to hold. The jonin didn't think bracing herself for such a high speed collision would do much, but it was the instinctual thing to do and she was not alone in that regard. Everyone on the train was preparing for impact in what little time they had, with most of them not being able to get ready for the impending pain. The front end of the vessel was launched up into the air and came crashing down into a nosedive. Consequently, the middle of the train where the shinobi resided was careened into the air as a result of the impact with the train's motion resembling that of a whip.

Asami's grip on her seat loosened and she was sent flying towards the ceiling of the cabin along with Kyo, whose seat was actually ripped up from the floor. Before colliding she could collide with the ceiling, Tatsuo grabbed the young woman's arm, firmly holding on to his seat with all his might. Their connection was immediately broken when their cabin slammed into the ground smashing in the ceiling and crushing the shinobi to the train's floor. The surrounding air was filled with screeching shirlls as ordinary people on the train met their demise. 

Azrael stood on top of the cliff admiring the piling up the carts and let out a burst of laughter when a cabin apart of the train sliced through the cabin containing the shinobi. Where the bifurcation happened was exactly where Ren was planted and he along with blueberry were thrown from the cabin and followed the path of the bisecting train. Azrael slapped his knee in joy as he watched the boy land on his neck and seemingly crushed as more and more cabins in the line joined the wreckage of twisted metal.

The part of the cabin containing the Fuzengakure shinobi was spinning like a top as a result of the bisection. Lucius in his weakened state couldn't withstand the conditions and he too like Ren was thrown from the car to land in a heap of sharp metal. Tatsuo and Asami's part of the train continued to be pushed with the wreckage into the forest knocking down tons of vegetation. Uprooted trees began to tear through the cart as the train aggressively mowed one after another down. Finally Asami's cart crashed into a tree with a thick trunk that sliced the cabin in half again, this time vertically and effectively separating Tatsuo from the jonin.

Zenas shook violently in her seat and watched in amazement as her cabin was falling apart from the ongoing crash. Seats were sucked through the floor and disappeared as the cabin became more and more holey. Kyo who had lost his seat earlier was being thrown around the cabin like clothes in a dryer trying to find something to hold in the difficult setting. When he managed to grab hold on the frame of what used to be a window, the metal frame separated from the train as the cabin went into a barrel roll and sent Kyo soaring just like his companions before him, leaving Zenas all alone.

One cart after another soon began to explode as they finally entered the metal graveyard. Azrael's eyes were wide and hungry still for more destruction despite the ongoing carnage still unfolding before him. Durga's right arm chuckled heartily to himself as his eyes glanced over the piles of the once magnificent train and his nose picked up the scent of burning flesh and blood.

"Welcome to the end of the world."
  ​​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 20, 2015)

_Rosuto_
_Perdition_










​
You've heard this before. You've witnessed the threads shift withing a void, but always entranced yourself with their glimmer. Man has a definite sense to witness the good while amidst the bad. It is almost a reciprocation to a negative stimuli. Oh how we fear the bad, how we avoid the pain... How we merely ignore the happenings and refute the unjust. Comforted by limited freedom. 

But you'll never really understand how I feel. 

This because we intake all the stimuli differently. We've all have lost, or will lose someone we define as the epitome of life. It's either we lose them, or they lose us. But what differs is what the intensity of that mirrors in their souls. Will you be saddened? Relieved? ...Will you cry? Or will you avenge me? 

I took a road that I solemnly choose out of hatred for him. Out of love for her. Out of respect for them. Out of honor for all. Consumed, I've become that which I hated. I've become a mere mutation of that which I had sought to destroy, a shadow of my former self and a threat those who know and knew me. 

I've abandoned friends, family, comrades and I lead many of them to death. Due to my irresponsibility, due to my faults and lack of strength. I wake up every morning with bitterness at the tip of my tongue, I wake up with an ache of the soul which cannot be remedied, an addiction to an image of perfection that constantly slips through the crack of my fingers. Like sand, it disperses from my grip and it matters little how I grasp it it always find its way to escape. 

I stepped on eggshells purposely merely so the strings of my puppetry would tangle another victim. I would usher lives to my bidding, and those who are stronger willed are more likely to fight against it, but I eventually have my own. I've been so close to dying... so many times, but with each encounter, a silence succumbs me and I, dare say am comfort by its gentle whispers. 

However, I have a mission. One that I refuse to give up on until I accomplished it. How long until I have the clarity of silence? What will happen once I'm done? I don't know... Or rather, I do. I will replace you, I will seen as a greater evil than that of you and I will pick up your mantle. And when the silence settles I will recognize that there's a larger noise at the foreground. I will enjoy the succulent sounds of nothing and the barrage will rise. 

I will become the next demon that undertake the mantle of the past. You will never die, not in spirit. You will have a successor, someone who you will take with you even after you have lost. You've done it before have you? Loosing has never been an option for you. And even after I...

I will become the next monster that will pull all your string. I will erase all the perceptions of a past time. I will encompass all that you have... because we've become far too similar. We're too different entities with an equally as intense passion for what we want. I'll have to bare the responsibility... 

No one will see me as a hero. Unsung at the annals of history as a foolish child who tampered with forces unknown. A story to scare children into believing what their superiors tell them. 

All of them will see me as the 'Modified' Hero



You will never understand...
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 29, 2015)

*Perdition Finale
Sins Of The Sons​*
_I never really thought about my role in all of it. I don't even know what all of it is and even if I thought about it I would probably never figure it out, would I? I don't even know who I really am, how could I know who I'm supposed to be? I tell myself that I'm no longer the naive boy I use to be, but at the end of the day I still want to save people.​ 
You go to bed and wake up the next day, there's a security in that act, a security those things will be the same when you wake up. I guess because of the way my life has been I've forgotten that security; there's just been so much upheaval. I don't like to admit it but I've been through a lot and I guess I don't want innocent people to have to become what I have.

This was the day the future of the world changed?.​_ 
"Who are you?" The blonde haired teenager stands up from his chair, more annoyed than startled by the sudden intrusion of the haggard blood worn interloper into his temporary lab. The person in front of Quenser had quite boyish looks but aside from his look he carried the scent of blood, there were too many bodies under his belt for him to be as young as he appeared. There wasn't the feeling of kismet between them just a very leery unspoken acknowledgement, similar but very different breeds acknowledging their sinister natures.

"I don't think that matters much, the Old Man told me that this girl is the one you people need." The answer is very matter of fact and to the point. All the tests they had been running and this simpleton waltzed in with manic aplomb, but there was something here. He had known to bring her right to Quenser, there was something greater at work here that Quenser was not sure Mao himself was aware.

"How did you know to bring her here?"

"I don't really know, mama says I have sharp instincts, I guess they just led me to you. You will take care of it from here, right? I'm a good boy and I do not plan on disappointing mother. If she's disappointed I'll probably have to do something bad to you, maybe rip off your nose and make you eat your boogers. Yea that's what I'll do."

There was not a trace of fear on Quenser's face; his expression was soaked in something a bit different. The signs of strain apparent on a stress mark upon his forehead, it was becoming plainly obvious that these people were underestimating the father of the black rain. Normally he wouldn't care about such a thing, his own gaudy ego was understated, but this was the third person to threaten his life in the past hour. Quenser was more than they were giving him credit for, this was a partnership he had embarked on not indentured servitude and he wasn't going to be treated as though he was less than. For all intents and purposes he was the one with the keys to the car.

"There won't be any problems but of course we have to make sure she is the right one. Want to stay and watch, that way you can tell your mother?"

The sharp eyed Cupid simply nodded in agreement tossing the unconscious Akane at Quenser's feet like a sack of dead weight, but this was when she made her move. She went into a roll bounding toward Quenser her body beginning to spin rapidly, the velocity and torque of her spin so great that razor sharp winds spun off her enveloping her movement as the ground beneath her was torn by her torrid trajectory. The gambit had worked as the blonde shinobifound himself with a hole torn through his torso. His mouth agape as he looked down in a state of total awareness, the hole smoldered in all of its visceral glory, pain etched on his face as his life had come to an abruptly unceremonious end.

NOT​ 
Black sludge splattered on the floor where Quenser had once stood, it bubbled with primordial intensity and in seconds from that puddle rose the dark sentinels of Perdition, the ants which had populated Perdition, the Gokibiri. You did not need to be sonically inclined like the Hyuuga swamp girl to hear the exaggerated clattering of the blonde progenitor's feet touching the ground from behind, using the back of his hand he nonchalantly swept the tumult from his attire.



In defiance at her dire straights Akane activated the rabid Byakugan otherwise known as the Bestialgan, the swamp girl was clearly on her last legs. The Gokibiri set a perimeter around her their shape more amorphous and mercurial than they had been in previous incarnations. Quenser simply waved his hand outward using mental impulse to ingrain his order in the fabric of the colony; they evaporated and just as quickly metastasized into black fetters and shackles.

The dark chains shot forward with blinding speed, wrapping around the scantily clad red heads wrists and ankles. The acidic chains of black rain ate away at Akane?sskin, the sound of a cackling sizzle could be heard underneath her pained groans, but still ever defiant she did not cry out in pain. Her body was stretched in the every ordinal direction as she was strung up like piece of meat.

Cupid had not left yet electing to stay and watch the events about to unfold. It had nothing to do with his orders it was merely that curiousity had gotten the cat.

?For the life of me I can not understand this entire thing, the madness that built this house is beyond me?I guess I should back up shouldn?t I??

Quenser walked over to a he made a few keystrokes, which in turn caused a metal cylinder to protrude out of the ground. The sound of a piston letting out air could be heard as the tube opened, the mist of relenting air pressure billowed from the cylinder revealing a katana. The blade was unremarkable, of average size, and perhaps even more so unremarkable was its tarnished condition. The blade had not been cared for very well weathered by time and negligence, yet this sword was the cause of everything, the impetus for Mao's dark game.

The air in the laboratory became denser or perhaps it became sparse as if death itself had taken hold of its occupants. With a gulp Quenser walked up to katana, but before he could take that last step to grab it he was cemented in place by an invisible force as if destiny itself had decided to lock him down in place.

"You shouldn't touch things that don't belong to you nor should you monologue."
​ 
"The Kages are closing in so I was going to handle this directly. Considering Hyuuga Akane's a mutt I was going to grab her for the sealing but it appears as though you and that boy figured it out."

Mao's words were laden with his patented menace and yet as his eyes scanned Cupid his curiosity had become genuinely piqued. His neural impulses racing down the highways of his brain as things became just a bit clearer to him with this boy in front of him. A smile wormed its way along the Modified Hero's lips as he walked to the katana and reached his hand out grasping the hilt. A powerful electrical current is set off by Mao's touch, the tendrils of electricity wrapping around his body feeding an immeasurable amount of volts into his body, and yet he does not even flinch at the weapon's defensive counter measures.

"I thought I was the only megalomaniac with a messiah complex on tap for this affair but it appears that the bunny who ate the heart of a dragon is here for it as well. That's to be expected when the Sin of Otosuki is about to be exposed to the world. We're going to change the rules of the entire game."

The Modified Hero arched his elbow and pulled backward brandishing the blade, a gleeful insanity glowing in his eyes?

*SQUELCH*

"WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?"

"This girl was chosen to fall on the sword for the Sin of the Otosuki. She must die and succumb to the weight of that sin then only will she be able to earn the title of being my weapon, my pet!"

His eyes were gateways to a dark madness as that smile of his threatened to overload the corners of his mouth. Akane's eyes grew big and wide yet the flicker of life was gone from them and all that was present was a human null. Mao's wrist twitched turning the antique katana lodged in the girl's gut, he plunged it even deeper, her blood glistening along the entirety of the iron's length.

"They betrayed their mother and stole a power that did not belong to them. No one man should have all that power though..."


*Spoiler*: __ 







The blade bathed in the blood of the swamp girl beginning to glow, those same tendrils of lightning that were meant to defend the weapon began to tantalize the body of Akane. The black chains that had bound her relinquished their grip as she levitated in place her breathing labored and pained, the swamp girl had regained some form of consciousness bringing her hands to the sword hilt she pulled. A sharp howl rang throughout the dank laboratory as she helplessly, and quite feebly, tried to dislodge the blade from her belly, her veins bulging, on fire as if they were pumping acid, as darkness infected her. 

The room in front of her peeled away replaced by an obsidian shroud, the pained anguish that had ensnared her was fused with another feeling, Akane could felt as though she was falling. What was a shroud was darkness, the abyss, there was no way to go up she had fallen and would continue to fall, until....

GARI GARI

Akane could not see it but she undoubtedly felt it as the jaws wrapped around her arms, the pressure baring down and crunching down around her elbow joints. The maw of the beast gnawing into her flesh and pulverizing her bones as it chewed away at everything Akane was, body and soul?​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 30, 2015)

*Tatsuo|Jashin Knight|Fuzengakure*

*[Train Wreckage, Fuzengakure]​*


[That Which Motivates Men]
-S-Ranked Mission-​
-One year, Eight Months Ago-

Tatsuo's eyes widen as the blue mane'd  demon vanished from their view just as abruptly as he had appeared to them. The Jashinist scratched his head while he dropped the newspaper to the ground beside where he was sitting. "Was it something I said?" he asks. In that instant, before anything more could be processed or Tatsuo's redundant question be answered the train violently lurches. The wheels clang noisily across the steel tracks for a short instant bring an air of reprieve to the occupants. That safe feeling, however, would be short lived as a second, more powerful lurch is felt with the train finally derailing itself under the will of Azrael's menacing glare. 

For a moment in time, a fraction of a fraction of a second everything seemed weightless as the cars are violently shoved into the air as steel, aluminum are torn and shredded in the chaos. In was in those precious few moments of clarity that the Templar for the order of Jashin spotted it. A pretty little thing with bright red eyes that needed a savior. Even in this light, the Uchiha Shinobi was an air of beauty around her and Tat was an absolute fan of the female body, especially around the chest area. So as quick as a coiled viper his arm fires out and he grabs onto the girl by the arm. He holds on with all his might, hoping that he didn't hurt her too badly in the process, he hated damaging things he considered his, it wasn't gentleman like.

That connection between them only lasted a moment though as the car they was in was slammed by another in the free fall tearing them apart. Alas, star crossed lover they'd remain for the time being that is. Tat couldn't help it, he thought of every good looking woman as his lover, he'd had happily grabbed onto Zenas too, she however was too far from his reach when he was able to grab onto Asami. Those thoughts faded into pain though in the next chaotic moments that were came.  Between the screaming of the cars as they were annihilated and the blistering wind on his face Tatsuo quickly lost his bearings as the world he lived in became a blur of whites, blues, grays and reds as he tumbled head over heels through the wreckage and the forest they were shoved into. 

When all was said and done, not only was the train totaled, most of the people on it lay mangled dead or dying strewn in with the debris. With a violent cough Tatsuo pulled himself from a small mound of wreckage. Blood seeped past his lips as he spat it to the ground. Opening his eyes half of his vision was shaded while the other was in full color. A sigh escaped his lips as he pulled the shades from his face, the right lens was missing. "That was my favorite set of shades, I'm going to personally disembowel that bastard." he coughs. Well, he thinks he made the statement, his ears was ringing so badly he couldn't tell if he voiced it or thought it. When the throbbing headache started to fade he began to check himself for injury. This is when he noticed that a large section of wood was sticking out of his left arm, it was no little wonder now why it ached so. 

Lucky for him though, his muscles were well adapt to handling piercing blows. Matted and cross stitched like modern day kevlar the fibrous wood was splintered and bent back up through his flesh. "Dammit, this is really going to hurt." he complained as he grabbed a hold of the foreign object.  With a bated breath he yanks as hard as he can. The stick and a chunk of flesh comes free of his arm. He grunts and growls while throwing the stick away. Suddenly a black wave washed over the injured area and is healed. Rotating his arm and looking over the rest of his body he then realizes that he wasn't the only one he needed to worry about. 

"Hey now, I can't be the only one to survive that!" he shouts loudly prying for other survivors. "I at least  hope the two bombshells survived! I don't really care about the males!" he added.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 30, 2015)

*Ren Houki*

_Every man must decide whether he will walk in the light of creative altruism or in the darkness of destructive selfishness._​
*AS THE CLOCK TICKS*​
Sometimes, the line between divine luck and unholy misfortune blurred until they were virtually indistinguishable from one another. Was it luck that Ren emerged from his train crash unscathed?relatively speaking?or was it unluckiness that led to these circumstances happening in the first place? The Houki himself wasn't sure, nor did he have the luxury of time to ruminate further on the question. With a pained grunt he removed himself from the bed of sharp metal, suddenly very thankful for his prior decision to keep his body armour covering his back instead of the front. _Well, that's another shirt ruined. And so early in the day, too..._

A voice called out in the distance; a familiarly obnoxious one, though with the distinct sound of irritation lending edge into what would have been an otherwise amicable declaration. "Hey now, I can't be the only one to survive that! I at least hope the two bombshells survived! I don't really care about the males!" It was Tatsuo.

Ren walked over, slowly; the body armour might have soaked up most of the impact and saved him from evisceration, but being thrown around like a rag doll had rendered him more than a little sore. His eyes took a moment to observe Tatsuo's form; the residue chakra coating his skin, the way it seemed to harden his muscles. _Doton: domu combined with some sort of shōsen jutsu? No. Something else?_

"I'm still alive. Though I'm not one of the 'bombshells' you're looking for, sadly," the Houki said, rolling up his now ruined sleeves, "but if my sensing is correct?which it is?the rest of the team are close by. Azrael wouldn't have killed his 'precious cargo', anyhow. Although... it seems that the same hospitality wasn't extended to the others." He cast a glance at the flaming wreckage surrounding them, just barely forcing back a grimace as the smell of burning bodies hit him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 3, 2015)

*Ren Houki*

*WHEN ALL YOU HAVE IS A PILLAR *​
"Turn fifty degrees to the right, extend elbow by five degrees." Ren's eyes peered closely at Blueberry's spear arm as it moved and readjusted itself, scrutinizing it. Making sure that not a single angle was off. They had only a single shot at this, and this was a particularly critical moment. Dangling off the end of the projectile was Hitoku, attached by three strands of reinforced ninja wire. Nina and Shige had already gotten inside, the latter more reluctantly than the former, and were now just waiting to be shot off into the sky.

The Houki perused Blueberry one last time, gave a satisfied nod to himself and opened up the latch to the briefcase. "Fire in three seconds. Adjust spear ninety degrees to the right to account for wind resistance after we reach fifty metres." The automaton gave no signal that it had understood its master's orders, save for a somewhat clunky nod. Not the most reassuring of signs, but Ren had gotten used to it by now.

Ren entered inside, sucked in by a sudden pulling force, and popped into Hitoku's pocket space corridor. He saw Nina and Shige, then...

Felt his insides turn inside and out by the sudden force of the throw. He counted down the seconds in his head, kept his hand on the handle of the corridor's exit...

"Now!"

And the three of them emerged in the sky, launched out of Hitoku. Air rushed through their ears, wind blew through their hair and adrenaline pumped through their bodies as they rapidly descended downwards. With a flick of his hand, Ren caught himself and the other two upon the surfaces of the lanterns: a slippery, almost perilous catch, but a catch nonetheless. "... alright, we've managed to not set off all the traps at the gate and the walls by avoiding the chakra detection barrier. Now we just need to cause as much chaos as possible until Dan gives us the signal."

The three lanterns descended towards the ground, littered with the unconscious bodies of guards and snipers. Nia had taken out a good chunk of them with that one move, but Ren knew there were more.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 3, 2015)

The Weeping Dragon
Hatori v Ogama​
Amagumo clashed with the quarterstaff two waves of force colliding behind each their respective owners remained locked in combat, parrying the strike a thrust was made passing narrowly past Hatori's cheek and piercing his azure and crimson wings leaving sending half a dozen into the air. Hatori closed the gap and made a uppercut with Amagumo watching as it narrowly missed cleaving Ogama into two as the ground trembled a wave of water cut upwards knocked Ogama back into the air and about 60 feet back where he finally recovered.

*Keep up the assault. Do not allow him to weave handseals *The voice of what he could only assume to be his guardian angel echoed through his minds eye at which moment in time lay a void their was nothing worth thinking about, nothing that would come between him and killing this shinobi though he knew not why only that it must be done.

He closed the gap in an instant and found Ogama was unprepared for Hatori's advanace finding his openning he lead the tip of the spear with a kick to the stomach and finished with a flurry of blows from Amagumo each leaving it's mark. He stopped and hestitated watching Ogama's body being flung back into the wall of one of four spires, none of his blows had drawn blood and Amagumo blade unstained.

The dust began to clear and Ogama sat their motionless within the pile of crumbling stone a wide grin painted his face. "Perhaps you are worthy... perhaps..." Hatori tilted his head readying his sword, "She may well have created a monster... throwing herself upon my blade.... Did she hope by... yes.. fine."

*Why have you stopped, attack him you fool!*

Hatori shook his head and prepared to move forward but found himself frozen solid, he wanted to move he truly did but not even a muscle would even flinch. "Let us see Hatori if you are worthy..."

*Move!* The voice demanded causing Hatori face to twist in frustration as he tried everything in his power to move yet found nothing came in turn. He couldn't even look to see what had caused it weather he was truly stuck of if this was some cheap trick that had been cast upon him then both came to realise the cause. "I've had enough of this frail flesh of man."

Ogama's robes turned red being engulfed by flames that appeared to radiate from beneath, a scaled tail coiled amongst the rubble the clouds at their feet began to sulk away from the spire which had begun to crumble it's golden seem turned to shadow. What small fragments of the robes that remained were torn asunder by a shower curtin of leathery wings. Eyes became consumed in a bright white flame flesh turned to what at first appeared to interlocked black plates, "I remember you faced 'dragons' in the chunnin exams."

Ogama got to his feet which now had been consumed by the same interlocked plates white talons contrasting aginste the blacked stone. As he advanced his body took shape and his prey remained locked, streching his neck the dragon seemed to rejoice in assuming his true form after so many centuries. His chest radiated in crimson flame, the tips of silver fangs barely visible aginste the now void black scales, several spots ran beneath the his eyes making it appear as though he might well of been crying.


*Spoiler*: _Ogama - The Weeping Serpent_ 








With every step the ground seemed to retreat with the terraformed landscape disintergrating into thick shadows that collected beneath his wings. "Look at you. You don't even know it yet... struck by dragonfear."

He circled Hatori flickering his tongue about him as if to savour the tasty little morsel, "The blood of dragons, the spirit of Hatori lord of suns... Father truly did everything to forge you into his little experiment, was this the best he could one simple look at a true dragon and your no different, no stronger than any other boy."

Hatori watched with great discomfort as the spiked tip of the serpents wing pass by his neck. "Now to reclaim that which was lost and take my vengeance..." Hatori eye lids trembled closed tightly as he awaited what to him seemed to be a inevitable fate. His open mind had left him unprotected and now he was about to pay the price.

~You promised to protect me...~ A familiar voice rung through his mind appearing as a blue flame that extingished the shadows. ~... We promised to re-ignite the eternal flame.~

*April...* The spirit's voice feint a name he neither had knowledge of or understood and yet weighed down heavily upon him. It felt almost physical as he bowed in an instant a rush of air ran over his head and tufts of hair floated down joined by a solitary feather. ~You may not remember me... but you can remember our promise.~

A shriek bellowed the halls turning his head he witnessed the dragon reeling it's head back as if struck, finding the time he needed he put distance between him and the creature finding himself weaving hand seals on instinct alone. "Summoning Technique: Fukuro - Primal Reversion."
*
Wait how do yo- Nevermind just run.*

He didn't have time to think or question the technique the voice in his head seemed surprised or atleast shocked by the performance of this jutsu. The ground trembled at his darkness threatening to consume him as it blocked out the crimson sun a ink like substance formed around his eyes as it began to take hold he wasn't sure what he had summoned but it had best make it's pressence known quick.

His breath was knocked out of him a white claw struck him knocking him through countless natural barriers each with bone crushing force he found himself becoming ever more thankful for the protective winds that seemed to take the brunt of the force when he had finally come to a stop he found the shadows had gathered and the serpent was already upon him. "You dishonour them, running!" Hatori rolled aside narrowly dodging the talons that threatened to impale him. Then once again trapping himself within a cage eyes upward to the dragon whose fangs came to extend as it prepared for the final blow, "Akarusa do not run!"

"Flutter like a humming bird, dive like an eagle, ain't no bird that's my equal~"

"Wha-" The clouds cleared and darkness lifted beneath the heavy gusts produced by a owl of black feathers streaked by fluocent azure lines. Having took a dive the owl struck Ogama digging it's talons through scales and flesh throwing him into the far wall. Hatori got to his feet in this moment respite as the dragon attempted to recover from the blow clearly wounded.

"So you're my summon?"Hatori asked getting a response he didn't quite expect although given it's entrance he perhaps should given it consideration as the owl began hooting out into rythem.
_
"What is as fleecy as a cloud,
As majestic and shimmering as the breaking dawn,
As gorgeous as the sun is strong?
Why, it's ME!
Twilight, the Great Gray,
Tiger of the Sky-
Light of the Night,
Most beautiful,
An avian delight.
I beam-
I gleam-
I'm a livin' flying dream."_

"Twlight huh sounds familiar."Hatori spoke feeling a strange comfort come over him the owl hovering nodded and spoke plainly, "Aye ain't no bird like me!" It's beak turned upwards a storm had begun to gather and rain poured down upon them turning it's golden eyes to the blade in Hatori's hand it bowed it's head ever so slightly. Looking to it he found the sword had begun to shimmer with waves of azure light as each droplet struck it. "Star Light Iron, Blood of a Dragon-"



"Enough! This proves nothing father! You stole everything from me and will pay, I will take what was stolen back!"The dragon roared to the skies as if their was someone watching from the heavens. Twlight gaze left Hatori for a moment and with a single burst of his wings moved with extreme speed towards the enraged dragon, coming into range Twlight unleashed a deveasting barrage of attacks counting each in tune to his ryhem.

_"I seen better lizards.
One-two-three-four,
You're going down, don't ask for more.
Five - six - seven - eight,
You ain't better than fish bait...
Nine-ten-eleven-twelve,
I'm gonna send you straight to hell."_

Protecting his eyes Hatori kept a safe distance as Ogama for just a moment seemed overwhelmed although both were equal match for one another after the flurry he rebuked the assault forcing Twlight to retreat once more to his summoners side relishing in the moon light. It was then he realised while the sun had been consumed the moon remained and the clouds gave it right of way.

He looked down to his sword balanced upon it the feather, "Promise..." He gaze lifted to Ogama and silver eyes narrowed, "I think it's time we ended this..." His hand extended around the feather placing it firmly into his pocket. "... I preomised to end this, the veil... the Primordials... the 'gods'. It all must end."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 4, 2015)

The Silver Wheel
Kensai​
Zyanno leaned cautiously upon his quarterstaff his tails resting upon the materialising stonework floor, forges revealed themselves to burn with white hot flames beneath a great iron monolith where sat upon the iron banners throne was a man flanked by another. Behind him the great gate shut and wists of souls traversed the landscape awaiting their fate, the man leaned forward his ancient plate scratching the surface of the iron throne.

"Zyanno... Has your heart finally given way?" The man asked silver eyes coming to meet him, the pupils surrounded by three gold rectangles that circled the iris. "I have not come for your judgement rather I came for your judgement of another... a plea."

"I would take no pleas from the likes of you, lord of dragons. You're kind have caused us enough problems."

"You are mistaken, I am simply a guide for the lady."He bowed his head stepping aside his gaze meeting the figure of a small barn owl her feathers scorned by blood that had escaped the hole in her chest she looked forwards nervously. "You would dare claim her soul as well?" The samuari reached for his sword but was halted by the owl who began to hoot.

"None have claimed my soul and neither shall your master..."April felt all eyes descend upon her, "Then why have you come, foolish bird. If your soul was free why would you come to Abaddon's Gates?"

"Because their is one whom I owe everything and now he fights the one whom would open your gates in the name of your master."

"And what would you have me do?"Abaddon asked leaning back with a light hearted smile, "Why should I help him, the abomination born of Hayabusa and Akarusa descent by that account alone I have every reason to destroy him, if not for breaking the taboo of souls by granting you a second life. He has broken every single one of our laws and now I am informed he seeks to destroy the veil? In your name?"

"If that is what you thought you wouldn't be listening to me right now. We would both be dead."

"You already are, princess."Abaddon sneered and she hestitated looking to Zyanno who remained silent. "Do not look to him for support, he carries no weight. If you came to plead for then make your case known so that I might pass judgement."

"Hatori is fighting Ogama and while I send my greatest warrior to aid him in battle it will do nothing more than buy him the time needed for a deal to be struck. Otherwise he will die and the soul you so deeply desire will fall into the hands of his puppetmaster, my world. The world your clan swore to protect and uphold will be gone forever, you are a samurai of the highest honour and yet you would refuse my invocation of the Silverwheel Pact?"

"I am not bound to the words of a family I no longer belong to, if that is all you have to say..."He raised his gauntlet and April collapsed chains of light began to consume her. "My mother said you..."

"Poppy is dead, her soul now consumed and the world remains untouched by Amok as it shall for another hundred years. It is time you forfilled your role in the Silverwheel, Arianrhod."

She felt her wings drawn down into the ground becoming increasingly desperate she struggled and shouted out to him, "Through my death he was removed from the Skein, he possesses Takame Noborimasu!"

Abaddon rested his gaunlet and the chains dissolved back into the earth leaving April panting upon the floor. "If... if he dies... you'll never know peace..." She watched in silecne as he leaned in to listen to his retainers words.

"You speak truthfully Arianrhod, what is it your purpose..."

She closed her eyes in a moment of relief before giving him her response, "Grant him your sword, so that he might use it to slay the dragon..."

Abaddon raised his gauntlet again watching Zyanno twitch he smiled softly air rippled about him for a moment a flash of white light marked the arrival of a scabbard of the sword in which she was referring. It's scabbard black was decorated with red markings depicting a great and ancient battle, the smile twisted and he looked upon Zyanno whose eyes fixated upon the blade.

"You know this weapon, don't you dragon..."

"It is Kumoigachi, the real one. The one you stole from the Akarusa following their departure from Kagegakure. . . You are not worthy and never was how many of us did you kill?"

"Not enough."

"Kensai..."April got to her talons.

"... Molpar dalmal kartu darah es belit." The scabbard and sword disappeared after a green chakra consumed the weapon leaving Abaddon to lean back in his throne and set his eyes back upon the owl. "It is done, he will carry my legend with him in this one battle but in return you shall remain here as leverage."

"April...."Zyanno said uneasily and she nodded slowly, "Of course..." Turning her head she looked at Zyanno, "Thank you for everything you have done for me, please leave before he kills you."

He snarled showing his fangs as he turned to Abaddon, "Thank you for your time... Kensai."


----------



## balackobama (Mar 8, 2016)

uchiha sasuke no 1


----------

